# Watches - another passion of ours, it seems...post your pics!



## ipodstudio

Being as another thread is about to go waaaay off track with the introduction of our passion for watches into the conversation
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, I thought it would be interesting to start a new thread, instead. I *love* watches and always have done! They just fascinate me and I love to swap and change, but the one watch which I hope to always have is this one which is currently on my wrist:






 One interesting point: since I could first afford to buy one, I have always kept a Rolex dive watch (GMT Master II, Submariner, Seadweller) with me whilst travelling. Why? Well, firstly because I love the watches and they are great travel watches that you could run over with a tank and they'd still work just fine!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*BUT*, another very important reason is that an authentic Rolex is as good as hard currency should you find yourself in difficulties in some remote area of the world. No matter where you are, everyone will know what a Rolex is and there's always someone willing to give you hard cash for it and thus potentially resue you from a difficult situation where you just couldn't get your hands on cash via any other means. Just keep it fully insured and be a little streetwise when travelling in places where you wouldn't want to be noticed bearing a large shiny, expensive watch: your arms' life will depend on it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So what do you wear and why?


----------



## LeasingGuy

I wear one of these because I have to many other obsessions (Boating, single engine planes, Cars, High-end Audio, Women, etc.) and havent got around to mens jewerly, yet... I know its not much but I think it looks nice and it even tells time. I'm not sure I even want to view this thread. It might get me started and it doesnt take much


----------



## ipodstudio

Wow! That's a beauty, LeasingGuy. Single-engine planes, eh? I fly single engine pistons, microlight, ultralight and seaplanes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like we have another thread to start before we hijack the one we opened to prevent us hijacking the other one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 This isn't the first time I've met folks who have a whole series of hobbies and activities the same as mine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great minds!


----------



## mtkversion

I wear this .. I like the subtle, non flashy look in watches.


----------



## ipodstudio

Holy cow!! I bet you couldn't find one with more stones on it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are those diamonds?


----------



## tortie

This is the only watch I have. Its Rolex's Oyster Professional Yatch-Mater. Its got a platinum dial & platinum rotatable bezel. Im not really into watches, but its just delightful to have a nice one


----------



## darkfusion

I have a Casio GShock G2500-1V






 My dad has a Rolex Submariner though...however I personally can't justify spending that much on something that tells the time just as well as mine...in fact, Rolex's keep crappy time.


----------



## Lisa

I love watches! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 They're like functional jewelry. (I can justify spending money on it a bit easier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
 And I'm terribly shallow, doesn't matter if they're good quality or expensive or cheap as long as they're goodlooking. 
 I've got 4 in working order ATM. Three wrist watches, one silver necklace. (My5th, the Donald Duck watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 died prematurely.)

 Pic of my latest one:


----------



## fewtch

I probably shouldn't be posting since I'm not really a big fan of watches... but anyway, I go for the super simple, basic, functional look...





 (silver dial, black leather band on mine)

 Clean, uncluttered... what more do ya want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. (Edit -- well, a little date window would have been nice, I'm always forgetting the date...).


----------



## Tuberoller

I have never purchased a really nice watch for myself but my wife buys me nice watches all the time. She bought me a Hamilton Lloyd Chrono in the gold finish just as production stopped and I got a unit numbered in the last 100 with a nice case and certificate.





 She also bought the Technomarine I'm wearing in this picture. I had no idea how much she paid for it until I broke the crystal and had to have it replaced. After that I stopped wearing it everyday.






 She bought me a MOMO tach watch last year and a David Yemen(I think that's it) when I got promoted. I have no idea what these watches cost but i do know my wife wears very nice watches herself and likely spends the same kind of money on the ones she buys me.

 I have my grandfather's WWII Hamilton and my Uncle's Vietnam Era Timex ,both with Khaki bands and MARINE CORPS insignias and ranks on the faces. I wear them both often.


----------



## Lisa

This is still my favorite if I ever have a lot of money to spend:

 Omega Constellation Ladies' 
 Quadra Quartz


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkfusion* 
_I have a Casio GShock G2500-1V






 My dad has a Rolex Submariner though...however I personally can't justify spending that much on something that tells the time just as well as mine...in fact, Rolex's keep crappy time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Rolex's do keep pretty awful time, actually, at least all the ones I've had. They always go a few minutes fast on me. This one's been the best, so far.

 Tortie, how does yours keep time?

 I have a feeling it has something to do with the perpetual movement. My friends say I'm hyperactive and constantly moving and that's why my watches all run fast. Another friend has an identical watch to mine but he is very static himself....his watch runs a few mins slow...


----------



## ipodstudio

Lisa, that's a lovely ladies watch. Very striking, I can see why you like it.


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tuberoller* 
_I have never purchased a really nice watch for myself but my wife buys me nice watches all the time. She bought me a Hamilton Lloyd Chrono in the gold finish just as production stopped and I got a unit numbered in the last 100 with a nice case and certificate.





 She also bought the Technomarine I'm wearing in this picture. I had no idea how much she paid for it until I broke the crystal and had to have it replaced. After that I stopped wearing it everyday.






 She bought me a MOMO tach watch last year and a David Yemen(I think that's it) when I got promoted. I have no idea what these watches cost but i do know my wife wears very nice watches herself and likely spends the same kind of money on the ones she buys me.

 I have my grandfather's WWII Hamilton and my Uncle's Vietnam Era Timex ,both with Khaki bands and MARINE CORPS insignias and ranks on the faces. I wear them both often._

 

Hey, Tubey, that's not by darn amp I'm waiting for in that box at the back, is it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 That's exactly the kind of box I'm hoping will get delivered anytime now...impatience start to set in


----------



## 3lusiv3

I prefer waterproof digital watches because you can easily read what time it is to the second, they have a stop watch, backlight and alarm. It's a pity more watch makers don't make well designed digital watches.


----------



## mjg

I don't have pictures, but I have two nice watches.

 A Tag 6000 chronometer with copper toned bezel, and a newer tag kirium (non-chronometer) with a white toned bezel.

 My favorite of the two is probably the kirium, because it's bracelt is industructable.

 My next watch, I would like to be a rolex daytona ; ] When i start making money again.
 mtkversion; you wish!
 I don't like iced out watches, let the rappers keep them. I prefer understated : ]


----------



## RYCeT

The watch that I use everyday is swatch skin, it is very thin and light.


----------



## tortie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* 
_Tortie, how does yours keep time?

 I have a feeling it has something to do with the perpetual movement. My friends say I'm hyperactive and constantly moving and that's why my watches all run fast. Another friend has an identical watch to mine but he is very static himself....his watch runs a few mins slow...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Mine seems to run just fine. Some of my friends say all Rolex watches from the production line is set to keep time faster than normal (I dont know why). You have to have it calibrated in a Rolex service center if you want it to run accurately.


----------



## jpelg

Watches are a very cool passion. My dad has a beautiful Hamilton that he was given by his mother. He used to let me wear when I was young. He still has it, but never wears it. I love that watch, and think classic Hamilton's are awesome. Wish I could afford to collect the older art-deco styles.

 Personally, I have only a handful. A nice Timex that my brother & sister-in-law gave me for being their best man. The inscription makes it priceless to me. I also have a neat looking two-faced, classic style, no-name brand that gets a lot of compliments lately, even though I've had it for years. My newest one is a Swiss Army that I won thru work last year. I work for a jewelry company, so they give out nice stuff at Christmas parties. I get a really good discount on the stuff we sell too - Omega, Baume-Marcier, & Tag-Huer are probably the best men's watch lines we sell. I may have have indulge myself some time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Fickle-Friend

My rado Ceramica


----------



## Fickle-Friend

my datejust


----------



## Fickle-Friend

I dont have one but oh would I like a panerai!


----------



## some1x

I love grande compliaction types:


----------



## kevin gilmore

warning large pic
http://gilmore.chem.northwestern.edu/g9f20136.jpg

 two of my personal passions.
 Rolex oyster president perpetual bark finish band in 18k
 william henry on the left with snakewood scales
 AG russell on the right with wolly mamoth ivory

 And i love grand complications. Want a torbillon watch real bad.
 (one that will actually work for a few years)


----------



## oneeyedhobbit

No pictures, but at the moment all I have is a Fossil watch. It serves its purpose, and looks o.k. They aren't terribly well made, though. The brass is just flash plated or something, it gets eaten through terribly easy.

 Now in the Money-is-no-object world of my dreams, I'd swing for a Rolex.

 Right now, what I really want is a Tissot. A friend of mine had a Tissot Chronograph with a yellow face--I really liked the uniqueness of it, and have been looking for one ever since (hes back in Sweden, so it will still be unique here). Never been able to find one, though.


----------



## Fickle-Friend

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kevin gilmore* 
_warning large pic
http://gilmore.chem.northwestern.edu/g9f20136.jpg

 two of my personal passions.
 Rolex oyster president perpetual bark finish band in 18k
 william henry on the left with snakewood scales
 AG russell on the right with wolly mamoth ivory

 And i love grand complications. Want a torbillon watch real bad.
 (one that will actually work for a few years)_

 

kev watch is pukka but not familiar with the knives?? Knowing you, they must be expensive...etc??


----------



## jeffreyj900

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tortie* 
_Mine seems to run just fine. Some of my friends say all Rolex watches from the production line is set to keep time faster than normal (I dont know why). You have to have it calibrated in a Rolex service center if you want it to run accurately._

 

I have the same watch as IPODSTUDIO. Mine has always run about five minutes fast, and I had it serviced about two years ago. I do love the darn thing though! I also have a TAG from when I was in college. The only thing that gets me with the Rolex is that I take it off on the weekends, and have to set the time every Monday morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I should probably just wind it Friday night


----------



## Sugano-san

Two of my watches (the others include Vacheron Constantin, etc.):

 Jaeger Le Coultre Gran' Sport:






 IWC Da Vinci:


----------



## TheMuffinMan_01

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mtkversion* 
_I wear this .. I like the subtle, non flashy look in watches.




_

 

lamest watch ever.


----------



## chiefroastbeef

i agree muffin man, the payment includes the watch and your arm butchered off


----------



## mtkversion

It was a joke .. I wear a cheap Casio ...


----------



## bong

i wear a Skagen titanium. 






 it's super thin, light, durable, inexpensive, and looks great. oh yeah... it also tells time!


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kevin gilmore* 
_warning large pic
http://gilmore.chem.northwestern.edu/g9f20136.jpg

 two of my personal passions.
 Rolex oyster president perpetual bark finish band in 18k
 william henry on the left with snakewood scales
 AG russell on the right with wolly mamoth ivory

 And i love grand complications. Want a torbillon watch real bad.
 (one that will actually work for a few years)_

 

Oh no!! Gilmore, this is like battleships: you just found another of my loves
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One of my cherished posessions: *Handmade Sami-Knife from N. Sweden*
















 EDIT: the blade of this knife is actually made by an old smithy in Denmark, but the rest is made by a Sami knife maker in the North of Sweden.


----------



## Burundo

I have this Seiko "Voice Note" watch, but of course I don't wear it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It came out in 1983 and it's supposed to be the first watch with a voice recording function.


----------



## ipodstudio

Cool, I really like the old digitals, too.


----------



## aos

I love watches and tend to buy them often but luckily, I find most high-end ones to be visually unappealing - they are either overly flashy, looking as if they were made in the early 1900's or at best average looking. Ones that do look good you can usually find from another brand at 1/10 of the price. That's personal opinion of course. Those ipod_studio's knives however look amazing! Wow!

 I actually bought a new watch 2 weeks ago. Went by a store and saw this one first:






 so I went it and tried it on. It's a really great looking watch but it's supposed to be worn more like a cuff - it's rather large, and my arms aren't particularly big. When I had it on it screemed "look at me! So massive and shiny!" which isn't quite the point (well, it is but it should still be somewhat subtle). It also costs 4 times more than I usually pay for watches, so I was kind of glad that it wasn't a good fit. So I looked around and got this one instead:






 I liked the looks, but it's all titanium so it's very light - not that weight bothers me. Until now I saw very few Tissot watches I really liked; this one
 is grey and that's a departure for them.


----------



## reeseboisse

I've actually got a Wenger that I've been curious about. It looks like a Victorinox ripoff, but the list price (not what I paid for it) was $150, and it claims to be Swiss made. It also looks like an established company, but I have trouble taking them seriously when they plaster "genuine Swiss Military" all over their products. 

 Still a nice watch though, stainless band, textured black face, looks pretty similar to the Rolex Oyster Submariner Date. Keeps time well, and is very durable (it once sat under 2 feet of snow for about 3 days, and is still perfect). Can't say the same for the band though, it's broken once, and is loosening again.

 Personally, I'd love a Breitling Navitimer (I'd take any model, although the Hertiage is my favorite), but I don't have the funds to drop $3000 on a timepeice right now.


----------



## ipodstudio

Thanks aos. The blade is called a damascus blade and made from many layers of steel. Great looking, but this is a knife that I use everytime I'm out hiking and fishing. I love "collecting" beautiful things but every cherished item I have gets used regularly. Just can't leave things in a cabinet


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *reeseboisse* 
_I've actually got a Wenger that I've been curious about. It looks like a Victorinox ripoff, but the list price (not what I paid for it) was $150, and it claims to be Swiss made. It also looks like an established company, but I have trouble taking them seriously when they plaster "genuine Swiss Military" all over their products. 

 Still a nice watch though, stainless band, textured black face, looks pretty similar to the Rolex Oyster Submariner Date. Keeps time well, and is very durable (it once sat under 2 feet of snow for about 3 days, and survived). Can't say the same for the band though, it's broken once, and is loosening again.

 Personally, I'd love a Breitling Navitimer (I'd take any model), but I don't have the funds to drop $3000 on a timepeice right now._

 

I had the Breitling Cosmonaute about 3 years back but couldn't get used to the 24 hour face:






 Funny thing is I bought it brand new from the dealer in Sweden for $2800 and sold it a year later on ebay for $3150...go figure


----------



## danaa

Beside my love of nice audio equipment, I love watches. This automatic Balmer is the one I currently use most.


----------



## ipodstudio

Darn, it annoys me just looking at the picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The time it's showing in that picture is 20.09....on any other watch that's 22.09's position...used to really get to me as I just never quite got used to it...12 months was the pain limit for me


----------



## ipodstudio

That's a beauty, danaa. Very clean lines, I like it.


----------



## danaa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* 
_That's a beauty, danaa. Very clean lines, I like it._

 

Thanks, my teenaged daughter bought it for me for Christmas...................
 ...............with my money of course.


----------



## reeseboisse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* 
_I had the Breitling Cosmonaute about 3 years back but couldn't get used to the 24 hour face:






 Funny thing is I bought it brand new from the dealer in Sweden for $2800 and sold it a year later on ebay for $3150...go figure
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That one is gorgeous as well. Competes with the Heritage for my lust. I usually like simple, uncluttered designs, but Breitlings just strike me so well...


----------



## kevin gilmore

warning large picture
http://gilmore.chem.northwestern.edu/g9f20137.jpg

 Forgot about this one. Still brand new in the box.
 Still works too. From 1981 i think. Notice the price...

 edit: wow a real collectors item, who knew...
http://www.cybercurator.com/


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kevin gilmore* 
_warning large picture
http://gilmore.chem.northwestern.edu/g9f20137.jpg

 Forgot about this one. Still brand new in the box.
 Still works too. From 1981 i think. Notice the price...

 edit: wow a real collectors item, who knew...
http://www.cybercurator.com/_

 

That looks fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'd love to get my hands on that for a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have you ever tried it?


----------



## some1x

The IWC Da Vinci is beautiful! Why would you need any other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sugano-san* 
_Two of my watches (the others include Vacheron Constantin, etc.):
 IWC Da Vinci:



_


----------



## PinkFloyd

I've got a 9ct gold "smiths" watch that was presented to my Grandad for 45 years service on British Rail in 1969. It's reliable, wind up type made in England... do you know anything about Smiths ipod? I'd be interested to find out a bit more about this watch. I know that the Smiths W10 was the last mechanical watch actually made in the United Kingdom for issuance to the military forces, that's all I could find out about Smiths watches.


----------



## Daroid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *reeseboisse* 
_I've actually got a Wenger that I've been curious about. It looks like a Victorinox ripoff, but the list price (not what I paid for it) was $150, and it claims to be Swiss made. It also looks like an established company, but I have trouble taking them seriously when they plaster "genuine Swiss Military" all over their products. 

 Still a nice watch though, stainless band, textured black face, looks pretty similar to the Rolex Oyster Submariner Date. Keeps time well, and is very durable (it once sat under 2 feet of snow for about 3 days, and is still perfect). Can't say the same for the band though, it's broken once, and is loosening again.

 Personally, I'd love a Breitling Navitimer (I'd take any model, although the Hertiage is my favorite), but I don't have the funds to drop $3000 on a timepeice right now._

 

IIRC, Wenger was actually established before Victorinox, where both companies today are selling very well-made products all made in Switzerland. Wenger is a small company compared to Victorinox because they are not producing as many things like Victorinox does, and Wenger knives especially aren't sold in many locations at all - e.g. about 9/10 shops selling knives in Switzerland only sell Victorinox. Their Genuine Swiss military was plastered on many of Wenger's products because they were the first company selling to the army - but Victorinox took over, and now Wenger needs to put this army stuff on it not to mislead customers and make them think it is a "Victorinox rip-off". If anything, Victorinox was inspired by Wenger.
 -----------

 Me ?... Will never be able to pay for a very expensive watch without regretting it afterwards, I'm sure. So a Citizen Sapphire WR100 Marine for me


----------



## Genetic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* 
_I had the Breitling Cosmonaute about 3 years back but couldn't get used to the 24 hour face:









_

 

Funny thing about it is that you can be early or late at the same time... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Initial question: not for me, they end up like my umbrellas.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Amicalement


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* 
_I've got a 9ct gold "smiths" watch that was presented to my Grandad for 45 years service on British Rail in 1969. It's reliable, wind up type made in England... do you know anything about Smiths ipod? I'd be interested to find out a bit more about this watch. I know that the Smiths W10 was the last mechanical watch actually made in the United Kingdom for issuance to the military forces, that's all I could find out about Smiths watches._

 

Hi Pinkie, I just vaguely recall hearing about them but know nothing about them. Have you got a pic of it?


----------



## reeseboisse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Daroid* 
_IIRC, Wenger was actually established before Victorinox, where both companies today are selling very well-made products all made in Switzerland. Wenger is a small company compared to Victorinox because they are not producing as many things like Victorinox does, and Wenger knives especially aren't sold in many locations at all - e.g. about 9/10 shops selling knives in Switzerland only sell Victorinox. Their Genuine Swiss military was plastered on many of Wenger's products because they were the first company selling to the army - but Victorinox took over, and now Wenger needs to put this army stuff on it not to mislead customers and make them think it is a "Victorinox rip-off". If anything, Victorinox was inspired by Wenger._

 

Ah, that's good to hear. I always thought that it was far too nice to be a ripoff.


----------



## jude

Actually, I'm not sure when Wenger was founded (I can look it up), but I'm pretty sure it was actually Victorinox who first delivered knives to the Swiss Army, a couple of years before Wenger first did.

 Neither is a rip-off of the other. Both companies are official providers of knives to the Swiss Army, and are from different cantons of Switzerland -- chosen that way to prevent the appearance of favoritism for either the French- or German-speaking sides (Wenger being in Delémont, and Victorinox in Ibach-Schwyz).

 EDIT: Wenger was founded in 1893, and Victorinox in 1884.



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Daroid* 
_IIRC, Wenger was actually established before Victorinox, where both companies today are selling very well-made products all made in Switzerland. Wenger is a small company compared to Victorinox because they are not producing as many things like Victorinox does, and Wenger knives especially aren't sold in many locations at all - e.g. about 9/10 shops selling knives in Switzerland only sell Victorinox. Their Genuine Swiss military was plastered on many of Wenger's products because they were the first company selling to the army - but Victorinox took over, and now Wenger needs to put this army stuff on it not to mislead customers and make them think it is a "Victorinox rip-off". If anything, Victorinox was inspired by Wenger.
 -----------

 Me ?... Will never be able to pay for a very expensive watch without regretting it afterwards, I'm sure. So a Citizen Sapphire WR100 Marine for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jude* 
_Neither is a rip-off of the other. Both companies are official providers of knives to the Swiss Army, and are from different cantons of Switzerland --_

 

Don't they use guns like any normal army?


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* 
_Don't they use guns like any normal army?_

 

Nope, they're highly trained at using the corkscrew as a handheld bayonet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've heard them on the parade square:

 Sergeant:

*atteeeenshun!!* 

 ...stomping of feet..

*kniiiives ut!!*

 orderly retrieval of knives from pockets... 

*corkscreeews out!*

 ..clicking of blades, trying to find the right ruddy one...looking side to side..questioningly..then sudden glee...5 mins later... 

*corksceeeews forward!!*

 ..corkscews are thrust forward hastily in unison.....men look angry...

*chaaaaarge!!!* 

 ..guess...


----------



## kevin gilmore

Every one knows those knives are for the swiss navy...

 Here are a couple more antiques, especially the one in the middle
 (warning big)

http://gilmore.chem.northwestern.edu/g9f20139.jpg
http://gilmore.chem.northwestern.edu/g9f20140.jpg


 If you are going to show a picture of an IWC Davinci at least show
 one that is not 3 years old...


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kevin gilmore* 
_Every one knows those knives are for the swiss navy...

 Here are a couple more antiques, especially the one in the middle
 (warning big)

http://gilmore.chem.northwestern.edu/g9f20139.jpg
http://gilmore.chem.northwestern.edu/g9f20140.jpg


 If you are going to show a picture of an IWC Davinci at least show
 one that is not 3 years old..._

 

mmmm...pocket watches are grand, aren't they? I don't have any but I always love to fiddle with them whenever I get the chance.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kevin gilmore* 
_Every one knows those knives are for the swiss navy..._

 

LOL Good one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kevin gilmore* 
_Here are a couple more antiques, especially the one in the middle
 (warning big)_

 

A lot of us are still on 56kps Kevin, any chance you could make the pics a bit smaller? A 33 mile wide photo of a pocket watch can't really be appreciated at a resolution of 640 x 480 on a 56kps connection


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* 
_Nope, they're highly trained at using the corkscrew as a handheld bayonet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've heard them on the parade square:

 Sergeant:

*atteeeenshun!!* 

 ...stomping of feet..

*kniiiives ut!!*

 orderly retrieval of knives from pockets... 

*corkscreeews out!*

 ..clicking of blades, trying to find the right ruddy one...looking side to side..questioningly..then sudden glee...5 mins later... 

*corksceeeews forward!!*

 ..corkscews are thrust forward hastily in unison.....men look angry...

*chaaaaarge!!!* 

 ..guess...







_

 

LOL....... "Bend over, touch your toes and prepare for corkscrew...... Stand to attention laddie!"


----------



## dffman2001

My favorite one, the Breitling Navitimer 50th





 This was a gift to me. The mercedes watch is battery powered and quite thin and light






 Bvlgari aluminum series - good sport watch, plastic strap






 The A. Dunhill watch- I dont know what model or series


----------



## rsaavedra

Speaking of Victorinox, here's my watch:







 Has endured some tests of time as you can see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but the strap is new. I like high precision technology in general (e.g. computers, audio, cars, cameras, binoculars), watches represent just one branch in a large family of gadgets I like.

 Update (July/2005): After having the second original rubber wristband of this Swiss Army watch broken out of normal tear and wear, I decided not to spend another $25 for a replacement that I know won't last two years. So I got a Casio replacement band ($5), which needed a little cutting on the ends to make it fit between the horns of the watch case. Here's the watch afterwards:


----------



## Fickle-Friend

That Bvlgari is nice. Here's a nice De Witt....


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedr* 
_Speaking of Victorinox, here's my watch:






 Has endured some tests of time as you can see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but the strap is new. I like high precision technology in general (e.g. computers, audio, cars, cameras, binoculars), watches is just one branch in a large family of gadgets I like._

 

That's an honest to goodness watch and I like the 24 hour clock times adjacent to the standard time.... the "patina" gives that watch life and character and it shows that it's been used as a watch and not as a fashion accessory. IMO, the best watch that's been shown here so far.


----------



## Ph34rful

What beautiful watches! As if my funds weren't spread thin enough as is!


----------



## jude

rsaavedr, I really like that Victorinox you've got there -- I love the simple, beefy bezel.

 My two every-day watches are a Suunto X-Lander and a Rolex Submariner. I bought the Submariner when I was younger (22), and I still wear it from time to time. For practical purposes I much prefer my Suunto X-Lander. It's less flashy (although it's so big, it makes my Submariner look like a ladies watch), it's _far_ lighter (with an aluminum case and carbon fiber back), and it's very informative (stopwatch, timer, alarm, barometer, altimeter, compass, thermometer). The X-Lander fits my personality perfectly: geeky yet rugged. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For a photo of the X-Lander, *cilck here* (it's the one on the bottom).

 One of my local close friends (also a Head-Fi'er) has a very impressive watch collection. If he catches this thread, maybe he'll post about some of the favorites in his collection. He seems to always be picking up fine, new watches. He just visited me recently at my office and had on a new IWC diver's watch that was rated for a depth (2000 meters) that comparatively makes my Submariner seem merely bathtub-worthy. It's called the Aquatimer. I think it's a beautiful watch, for its simplicity, and also because it isn't flashy.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Not only is my watch ancient, my camera is too as you can see from this pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 On the left is my trusty Seiko SQ100 which I've had since 1981 and on the right is my Grandfathers watch (minus strap) which he was presented with after serving 45 years on the railway.

 They're not fancy watches but they have a good habit of telling the correct time which suits me 

 The one on the right is 9ct gold (smiths) and was made in England in 1969. Its original pigskin strap gave up the ghost about 4 years ago and I keep meaning to replace it but haven't seen a strap that I think will last 30 years like the original did. (cheapskate!)

 I must confess that I am "team battered watch" and I detest seeing a man wearing a watch that looks as if it's just come out of it's box.... it's so false and unnatural........ a watch should reflect time and not just tell the time.


----------



## kevin gilmore

this one is so new i can't even find a price on it yet. But i want one

http://www.zenith-watches.com/img/4_.../big_8_1_1.jpg


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kevin gilmore* 
_this one is so new i can't even find a price on it yet. But i want one

http://www.zenith-watches.com/img/4_.../big_8_1_1.jpg_

 

Jesus Kevin,

 What kind of monitor do you own, Is it 75 inches wide? That photo took 8 minutes and 31 seconds to download at my end and was the width of a football pitch......... is it necessary to post such enormous pictures of a watch? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pinkie.


----------



## jude

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kevin gilmore* 
_this one is so new i can't even find a price on it yet. But i want one

http://www.zenith-watches.com/img/4_.../big_8_1_1.jpg_

 

Nice tourbillon.


----------



## Fickle-Friend

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kevin gilmore* 
_this one is so new i can't even find a price on it yet. But i want one

http://www.zenith-watches.com/img/4_.../big_8_1_1.jpg_

 

 Man thats awesome, one would expect it to be made of the finest materials & be of the highest price!


----------



## aerius

Nothing fancy, just a Stocker & Yale 590 which is the battery powered version of the 490 in the link below. Keeps good time and has tritium gas tubes so it'll glow in the dark for the next 15 years or so.

http://www.broadarrow.net/490.jpg


----------



## zachary80

I am not really into watches, I just buy them when I need them.

 1)Fossil Blue (AM3588)





 I really like the Fossil, and it was a steal at $35. The face is actually silver, not white.

 2)Acqua Indiglo (?)





 A cheap digital sports watch, but it has actually kept perfect time over four years.

 3)Orient Crystal (3 star 21jewels)





 The tick marks and hands are gold. I got this one in Taiwan, thought it looked pretty nice. It stopped working a year or two later, and when I took it to get checked they said they couldn't replace the battery because it didn't have one, and they didn't know what made it run at all.

 4)Wenger (?)

 Couldn't find a picture of it, but it has help up pretty well.



 Does anyone know whether there is a conenction between Wenger and Timberline?


----------



## Fickle-Friend

How comes no ones mentioned a Patek? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 priced at around $570,000 A SNIP!


----------



## Genetic

Some of you are scarying me.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll give a free advice. If you're like me and don't realy plan to use often those truly expansive watches. I found a Ted Lapidus that could be wear by men or women... and give it as gift to my girlfriend.... you see my point.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Amicalement


----------



## Vertigo-1

My everyday casual analog:







 And for those days when I'm feeling a bit more flashy:






 And the watch that I'm afraid to wear...





 Have a few other G-shocks as well that act as everyday beat-em-ups. Yeah, I'm a bit of a G-shock fan. Can't imagine spending over $200 for a watch though...I'd cry if I got a single scratch on a watch costing over $200.

 Someone needs to start a pen thread...I could go on all day about those.


----------



## mkyy

My only watch, for now.






 my next one:


----------



## Fickle-Friend

I have that Mark XV and trust me it's fantastic! I've loved that since I 1st saw it in Vanilla Sky. It was then that my naked wrist yearned for an IWC to be wrapped around it. I'm sick i know i know!


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PinkFloyd* 
_IMO, the best watch that's been shown here so far._

 

I'm biased of course, but I also think so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (J/K) Pink and Jude thanks for the very nice comments though


----------



## br--

Quote:


 this one is so new i can't even find a price on it yet. But i want one

http://www.zenith-watches.com/img/4...s/big_8_1_1.jpg 
 

That is the best looking watch I have ever seen.


----------



## darkfusion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vertigo-1* 
_My everyday casual analog:




_

 

That is the nicest looking watch I have ever seen...

 How much is that? I must have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Team G-Shock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## mkyy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fickle-Friend* 
_I have that Mark XV and trust me it's fantastic! I've loved that since I 1st saw it in Vanilla Sky. It was then that my naked wrist yearned for an IWC to be wrapped around it. I'm sick i know i know!_

 

Believe me, I have my eyes on the Mk XV way before Tom Cruise, just that he bought it before I do.


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *darkfusion* 
_That is the nicest looking watch I have ever seen...

 How much is that? I must have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Team G-Shock 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 

It's not easy to find nowdays...don't think Casio makes Mr-Gs anymore, and that one's been long discontinued. But you can find them around Ebay sometimes for around $150, which is how I got mine. 

 Actually, this one seems like a lefty version or something...there's one that looks exactly like that, except the dial's on the right, and it has a date window. THAT'S the one I want.


----------



## stuartr

I was given this: 






 I like it very much. It keeps excellent time, it's very rugged and comfortable. The mechanics are very smooth. The gearing reminds me of a Leica...

 This was my graduation watch:






 It is beautiful, but a bit more formal. I can wear the GMT master anywhere, but to wear the omega you usually need something a bit more formal...
 If I could have any watch though, I would pick this:







 Unfortunately it is about 20,000 dollars. I do like it better than their more expensive watches. I think it is the epitome of the classic watch.


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jude* 
_rsaavedr, I really like that Victorinox you've got there -- I love the simple, beefy bezel.

 My two every-day watches are a Suunto X-Lander and a Rolex Submariner. I bought the Submariner when I was younger (22), and I still wear it from time to time. For practical purposes I much prefer my Suunto X-Lander. It's less flashy (although it's so big, it makes my Submariner look like a ladies watch), it's far lighter (with an aluminum case and carbon fiber back), and it's very informative (stopwatch, timer, alarm, barometer, altimeter, compass, thermometer). The X-Lander fits my personality perfectly: geeky yet rugged. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For a photo of the X-Lander, *cilck here* (it's the one on the bottom).

 One of my local close friends (also a Head-Fi'er) has a very impressive watch collection. If he catches this thread, maybe he'll post about some of the favorites in his collection. He seems to always be picking up fine, new watches. He just visited me recently at my office and had on a new IWC diver's watch that was rated for a depth (2000 meters) that comparatively makes my Submariner seem merely bathtub-worthy. It's called the Aquatimer. I think it's a beautiful watch, for its simplicity, and also because it isn't flashy._

 

Jude, some beautiful watches there. My Seadweller goes down to 1220 ms and has the helium gas release. It's soooo handy in the shower


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kevin gilmore* 
_this one is so new i can't even find a price on it yet. But i want one

http://www.zenith-watches.com/img/4_.../big_8_1_1.jpg_

 

Beuatiful, Kevin, though have you thought about getting help for your "large picture" fetish?


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *genetic* 
_Some of you are scarying me.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll give a free advice. If you're like me and don't realy plan to use often those truly expansive watches. I found a Ted Lapidus that could be wear by men or women... and give it as gift to my girlfriend.... you see my point.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Amicalement_

 

OK, I'll try to understand: you buy cheap watches, wear them until they're all scratched up, then wrap them up and give them away as presents to your girlfriend.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least you know you're probably not attracting "gold-diggers"...


----------



## lini

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bong* 
_i wear a Skagen titanium. 






 it's super thin, light, durable, inexpensive, and looks great. oh yeah... it also tells time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nice one.

 Personally, I've got a classic looking Seiko Quartz, two Boccia titaniums, a Sinn (http://www.sinn-uhren.de/sinn-uhren-...-157-st-ty.htm), and most recently a Seiko Kinetic (nice concept of combining automatic convenience with quartz precision...).

 Greetings from Hannover!

 Manfred / lini

 P.S.: I've got comparatively small wrists, so most huge chronographs for men are out for me...


----------



## plainsong

As usual, the boys get all the cool watches and they reserve the crap designs for the women's watches, but I got the last (and maybe the only, who knows?) Seiko Final Fantasy watch in Finland a couple of years back:


----------



## Genetic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* 
_OK, I'll try to understand: you buy cheap watches, wear them until they're all scratched up, then wrap them up and give them away as presents to your girlfriend.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At least you know you're probably not attracting "gold-diggers"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






 . Close but no cigar.... Ted Lapidus is not quite in the cheap watches categoty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In fact I wear the Victorinox for the day to day and I can «borrow» the Lapidus on special occasions. 

 Amicalement


----------



## PinkFloyd

It's got to be top quality if Spiderman wears it


----------



## lextek

Simple clean look. Tag/Heuer Professional.

 I tried attaching a photo, but I keep getting the error file is too large. 25kb limit. I tried exporting from iPhoto. I scaled the image way down to 75x55 and still it was 36kb???

 So I'll link here:

http://homepage.mac.com/lextek/PhotoAlbum64.html


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *genetic* 
_






 . Close but no cigar.... Ted Lapidus is not quite in the cheap watches categoty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In fact I wear the Victorinox for the day to day and I can «borrow» the Lapidus on special occasions. 

 Amicalement_

 

LOL! OK, sorry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...I thought you were onto something for a minute


----------



## reeseboisse

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stuartr* 
_I was given this: 






 I like it very much. It keeps excellent time, it's very rugged and comfortable. The mechanics are very smooth. The gearing reminds me of a Leica..._

 

My favorite Rolex by far. I have a thing for the "black with stainless" look.


----------



## kevin gilmore

The picture of the new zenith is from their website, not mine.
 Its probably that huge so you can zoom in on the toubillon cage.
 Everyone is now posting huge pictures from the new pro cameras.
 Get used to it. Dsl or die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got one response back from one dealer saying the watch is
 anywhere from $10k to $30k depending on whether its gold or
 platinum, and whether the band is the same. Compared to many
 of the other watch companies out there, this is actually a very
 reasonable price.

 The chronoswiss tourbillon with a leather band retails for $43,500
 The iwc davinci tourbillon with a leather band retails for $59,995
 (or $70,500 with a gold band)
 The Lange and Sohne tourbillon with a leather band retails for $86,000
 The Patek Phillipe retails for (go look it up you won't believe it)


 The zenith is a great bargain. Especially considering zenith movements
 end up in a lot of the other high end watches costing way more.

 People were supposed to post pictures of the watches they own, not
 fantasy watches.


----------



## mikeliao

I like large, easy to read watches. Can't understand the Breitling crowd. How can you tell the time with all that jumble on the face? Please raise your hand if you have used the tachymeter in the last year. Raise your hand if you know what is or how to use a tachymeter.

 An Omega Seamaster GMT is my daily watch. Easy to read and doesn't mind a few knocks. Goes with suit or jeans. The big luminous markers are what attracted me. It's very easy to read at night.

 My favorite watch is the IWC Portuguese. Big big beautiful face. Its just gorgeous. However, I'm always afraid I'll break that giant crystal so it only gets worn if I know I'll be in an office all day.

 And lastly I have a Jaeger LeCoultre Duo. Admitingly, I've only worn it 10 times in the last year. Just not into manual watches. Especially manual watches with tiny crowns that I can't grasp with my fat fingers. For sale if anyone's interested.

 Been drooling after a Sinn 6000 Frankfurt Finance Chronograph. Don't know why. Damn marketing people.


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mikeliao* 
_ Please raise your hand if you have used the tachymeter in the last year. Raise your hand if you know what is or how to use a tachymeter.
_

 

Actually, I can raise my hand here, at least to the latter of the two
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Cosmonaute actually has a "flight computer" integrated so that with those digits and the dial you can work out airspeed, fuel consumption, wind compensations and all kinds of stuff. In reality, you would only use it for that purpose if you absolutely had to and couldn't get your hands on anything else. I found it downright tedius and having to glance twice at my watch instead of once wasted a heck of alot of mental energy and time that I'd rather use for something else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That said, out of all the friends I have who own Brietlings, I'm the only one that flies planes...and I sold mine and replaced it with a GMT Master II, which was the watch I had before my present Seadweller


----------



## mahkook

You asked for it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I collect Wile E Coyote watches.. nothing fancy or obscenely expensive like some out there, but I enjoy it. Here is my current collection.. I hope to add two more here in the next few days....


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mahkook* 
_You asked for it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I collect Wile E Coyote watches.. nothing fancy or obscenely expensive like some out there, but I enjoy it. Here is my current collection.. I hope to add two more here in the next few days...._

 

Darn, that's alot of watches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How do you know which one to wear?


----------



## mahkook

Since some have also shared thier knifes as evidence of thier tastes, I humbly present mine. No wise cracks about making up for some short coming now! 

 This is the XXLT 100th year Victorinox anniversary knife, straight from Switzerland. My birthday present from my family. I use my XLT (slightly smaller) on a daily basis and am known by all in my family and park because of it. I swear I will meet my end while using it and will go out with a smile!

 and yes, I am an Eagle Scout, and MacGyver was my childhood idol!

 Mahkook


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mahkook* 
_Since some have also shared thier knifes as evidence of thier tastes, I humbly present mine. No wise cracks about making up for some short coming now! 

 This is the XXLT 100th year Victorinox anniversary knife, straight from Switzerland. My birthday present from my family. I use my XLT (slightly smaller) on a daily basis and am known by all in my family and park because of it. I swear I will meet my end while using it and will go out with a smile!

 and yes, I am an Eagle Scout, and MacGyver was my childhood idol!

 Mahkook_

 






 LOL! I'm rolling round under my desk with my keyboard!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You don't believe in half measures, do you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Edit to my post about the parade square: if this was standard issue there would be a 10 minute pause beween 2nd and 3rd orders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 EDIT: Why does Crocodile Dundee fly into my head at this point?


----------



## Genetic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mahkook* 
_
 (...) and yes, I am an Eagle Scout, and MacGyver was my childhood idol!

 Mahkook_

 

And you probably own a Dilbert agenda.... Nice collection of watches you have. I was on a similar quest long ago with Swatch. I stopped because they made to much noise.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Amicalement


----------



## mahkook

nope, no dilbert stuff... though I do love his satire. 

 Just a lot of symphay and relating to the "super genious" and his ideas that back fire. My wife gave me my first one when we got engaged and I have been having fun with collecting them ever since! 

 as for the army and the knife... I forgot to mention the curiosity that the center section is a lighter. 72 tools in that baby. I can't even fit my hand all the way around it! It would give an army a bad case of back aches if they carried one on thier belts. Don't forget that there is now a pharmacists spatula in there as well. Quite handy on my XLT! 

 mahkook


----------



## Genetic

Hi MahKook,

 With your love for wood you could have started a entire new passsion. It need only a few drops of Tong oil...

http://www.mindspring.com/~techbiz/jow001.htm


 Amicalement


----------



## Prince

My watches won't win any classic, masterpieces awards, but they works 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here are 2 that I most use daily (college):

 There were only 2000 pieces of this produced and Asia got only 500 of them I think, don't quite remember. This one is #632







 I collected Swatch watches since produced year 2000 - current. They are fun and not that expensive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 This 2 are my only fine watch that I left at home (don't see the need to bring it to college )









 Pic borrowed from their site..

 -P


----------



## mikeg

Here's mine. I like to use the calculator in addition to seeing the time. And, rather than buying the most up-to-date calculator watches, I always buy the same kind in order to avoid repeating learning curves.

http://img3.imageshack.us/my.php?loc...Picture267.jpg


----------



## Jorg

I have this baby and since I bought it (in New-York), I don't care about other wathces. May be except Jorg Hysek with tourbillon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://stores.yahoo.com/airline/johyofcechxs1.html


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jorg* 
_I have this baby and since I bought it (in New-York), I don't care about other wathces. May be except Jorg Hysek with tourbillon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://stores.yahoo.com/airline/johyofcechxs1.html_

 

Very elegant. Interesting they used rubber on such an expensive piece. I love it


----------



## whistler

Just an old CWC G10. and 4 or 5 others.


----------



## Lisa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *whistler* 
_Just an old CWC G10. and 4 or 5 others._

 

Nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love that sort of strap. I have an old Espit (the first I posted is Esprit too. Not exactly a watch brand but they do make pretty ones) with a simular strap.

 Found a pic. (I put it under the scanner to get a pic so it doesn't look so good.)


----------



## Jorg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* 
_Very elegant. Interesting they used rubber on such an expensive piece. I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Rubber is ok. I also love it's steel. In shop it looked very cool among other gold or platinum models in 10000-15000$ range. It's indeed very cool looking on the hand. I can make a foto if anyone can store it.


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jorg* 
_Rubber is ok. I also love it's steel. In shop it looked very cool among other gold or platinum models in 10000-15000$ range. It's indeed very cool looking on the hand. I can make a foto if anyone can store it._

 

Jorg, just send it to me via email (in my profile) and I'll host it for you


----------



## tommyatkins

I know nothing about this watch except that I had it shipped from Bulgaria after purchasing it off of eBay.

 Unfortunately I was walking to my car and a friend shoved me. I yanked my hand out of my pocket but I was holding my keys. The keys caught on my pocket and emptied everything out. I had been meaning to get a chain...

 Anyways, I lost the second hand and broken the acrylic crystal (popped it off). Now I need a custom second hand, new crystal and chain. It's been broken for 4 years now...

 Does anyone know anything about the brand?


----------



## Demolition

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tommyatkins* 
_Does anyone know anything about the brand?_

 

You might want to post your photo and query in the National Association Of Watch And Clock Collectors' (NAWCC) pocket watch forum.

 I used to hang out there when I was collecting pocket watches. Your questions will be answered swiftly by any of hundreds of knowledgeable members.

 Speaking of pocket watches. Here's one of mine. It's a Waltham "Seaside", 6 size, Model 1890, gold-filled hunter-style case, with a 15-jewel movement. A 6 size is generally considered to be a ladies watch. The serial number indicates that it was made in 1903. My paternal grandmother reportedly bought it the following year. Some photos:

 Front cover





 Dial





 Movement





 Inner cover





 Back cover





 D.


----------



## ManiacSmile

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kevin gilmore* 
_The zenith is a great bargain. Especially considering zenith movements end up in a lot of the other high end watches costing way more._

 

I think since 2003 it's no longer the case and before that I wouldn't consider Panerai, Louis Vuitton and Tag Heuer as sophisticated as other brands out there. 

 I currently own Girard-Perregaux Vintage 1945 






 Piaget Rectangle à l'Ancienne -not exactly like mine, the one that I own doesn't have the power reserve indicator






 and a number of other timepieces for which I'll try to find pics later


----------



## rajan

Customized Seiko Field Watch


----------



## mtkversion

Casio Marine. 

 It's a beater watch, gets scratched, wet, dropped, sat on .. but it works.

 I'm not big on shiny watches but I wouldn't mind a nice Chase Durer Pilot watch in all black ..


----------



## ipodstudio

OK, Jorg asked me to host and post these pics for him, so here they are. Jorg, I just put up 4 as the other two were repeats and difficult to see. I worked these in Photoshop a little for you to make them a bit clearer


----------



## Fickle-Friend

i want one of them with my name on it, where does one get one from?


----------



## ipodstudio

Just look in the dealer list at Jorg Hysek


----------



## Jorg

Thanks, Duncan! Actually in life they're looking even better.


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jorg* 
_Thanks, Duncan! Actually in life they're looking even better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

No probs, and I bet


----------



## Hiker

Just got a new everyday watch at a Seiko Company Store for a great price:




 It's an automatic diver, actually my first mechanical other than a pocketwatch. I've got plenty of quartz watches, so I'm moving on.

 I plan on gettting this huge thing in the next few weeks:




 The only problem is it might be just a bit too big for my wrist at 46mm!


----------



## ipodstudio

Nice dive watch, Hiker! I bet that would look cracking with a rubber dive strap, too!


----------



## caliguy100

http://www.forbes.com/2001/11/28/1128pow.html

 This is a Patek Philippe watch created for Henry Graves Jr. in 1933. Sold for 11 million at a Sotheby's auction. It is a beautiful watch. Patek Philippe has a museum collection of time pieces.

http://www.patekmuseum.com/

 Pay particular attention to _The Caliber 89_


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *caliguy100* 
_http://www.forbes.com/2001/11/28/1128pow.html_

 

that link's dead for me..does it work for others?


----------



## AGR

Here's what I have as of now. Last October, I bought my first automatic, and that is what I collect mostly now. I love their personalilty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Trias 43mm XXL w/Unitas handwound movement

















 Seiko Superior Sapphire automatic









 Rado DiaStar Original automatic









 Seiko 'Black Monster' Diver's automatic









 Citizen 'San Remo' Eco-Drive





 Citizen Eco-Drive Titanium World Timer w/Perpetual Calendar





 Citizen Noblia Calendar





 Timex Chrongraph





 Timex Expedition





 Timex Ironman





 Incoming.... the middle of June!
_[size=large]Omega Speedmaster[/size]_


----------



## immtbiker

I am an audio whore as well as a watch whore...

 Bell & Ross Space3
 Rolex Submariner (no date)
 Tag Heuer Kirium Ti5 Titanium


----------



## Jose Perez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kevin gilmore* 
_this one is so new i can't even find a price on it yet. But i want one

http://www.zenith-watches.com/img/4_.../big_8_1_1.jpg_

 


 I keep looking at that thing and drooling.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now if I could only convince my wife that we can skip buying a house so I can buy a new watch


----------



## Sovkiller

Talking about swiss watches, I just picked up this one in TJMaxx a couple of days ago for 70.00 till now very nice...extremelly precise


----------



## Salt Peanuts

I've got a black Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical. It has gone through couples years worth of wear and tear but the crystal is still scratch free!

 Almost everyone makes funny faces at me when they realize I'm wearing a mechanical watch in this day and age.


----------



## pspivak

This is what I get to wear on a daily basis


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pspivak* 
_This is what I get to wear on a daily basis_

 

Nice watch!!!


----------



## pspivak

And this is what I would like


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Salt Peanuts* 
_I've got a black Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical. It has gone through couples years worth of wear and tear but the crystal is still scratch free!

 Almost everyone makes funny faces at me when they realize I'm wearing a mechanical watch in this day and age. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I like the Hamiltons...very understated...


----------



## bahamaman

My pride and joy, a Girard-Perregaux, with a beautiful pic located at . . .

http://www.watchnet.com/sales/posts/13126.html


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bahamaman* 
_My pride and joy, a Girard-Perregaux, with a beautiful pic located at . . .

http://www.watchnet.com/sales/posts/13126.html_

 

Nice watch. A friend of mine has an older gold Rolex with brown leather strap which looks similar and is one of my favourites. Very understated.


----------



## bahamaman

That's the thing I like about the Girard. To a casual observer, it looks ok, nothing flashy, not identifiable by most people as a high quality watch. 

 I don't mean to be offend Rolex owners, but I've always believed that those who purchase an obviously high-end watch are partly motivated by a desire to impress others.

 I prefer a more subtle approach.


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bahamaman* 
_
 I don't mean to be offend Rolex owners, but I've always believed that those who purchase an obviously high-end watch are partly motivated by a desire to impress others._

 

Yes and no. Some people do, some don't. I have the Seadweller which you can see in the first post in this thread. 
 Only people who know the Rolex models recognise it, otherwise it goes pretty much unnoticed which is how I personally like it. Why do I have that particular watch? Well, I do some diving, I fly microlights and do quite a few outdoor sports that require a solid timepiece on your wrist. The Seadweller is the toughest, most solid watch I've ever encountered whilst still working quite well together with a jacket and tie. I also think it's just one of the most attractive sports watches in the world.
 The other reasons are in my first post, too.

 Oh, and no offense taken..


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* 
_Yes and no. Some people do, some don't. I have the Seadweller which you can see in the first post in this thread. 
 Only people who know the Rolex models recognise it, otherwise it goes pretty much unnoticed which is how I personally like it. Why do I have that particular watch? Well, I do some diving, I fly microlights and do quite a few outdoor sports that require a solid timepiece on your wrist. The Seadweller is the toughest, most solid watch I've ever encountered whilst still working quite well together with a jacket and tie. I also think it's just one of the most attractive sports watches in the world.
 The other reasons are in my first post, too.

 Oh, and no offense taken..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I agree with you, the only jewel stuff I use is a watch, but I only like sport watches, those flimsy and delicate leather strap watches, simply are not for me, I love those huge big watches, I like the ones I like, period, regardless of if others agree or not with my taste, there are some kind of Rolex IMO horrible, same as Omegas, etc.....and same as other brands, I love TAG HEUER for example, and those are huge, (I'm big also) why I do not have one? Simply I couldn't afford them, and I have another priorities now, but as soon as I can.....voila!!!!


----------



## AGR

When I get my Omega Speedmaster in a few weeks, that will be the jewel in the crown of my collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In a way; it will be a dream come true. I have always wanted one, but didn't think I would be getting it this soon. Soon is a bit silly, I suppose; as I am 50 now. But; only last fall did I really get into automatic watches, although over the years I have had some nice quartz.


----------



## bahamaman

Even though you kindly indicated that no offense was taken at my Rolex remark, I do feel the need to apologize. I was insufficiently precise and much too general in my criticism. 

 To clarify, I was referring to those people who buy diamond-encrusted Rolexes more out of a desire to impress. 

 In fact, my first decent watch was a 1950s era rose-gold Rolex - quite possibly the most beautiful timepiece I've ever owned.


----------



## AGR

One thing I do not like are fakes. If I could afford a Rolex (and there are only a couple I even like - Explorer and Daytona), I would buy a real one. I hate fake! If it says 'Rolex', it better be a Rolex.

 Just like people trying to impress - ********! I buy my watches (or anything else for that matter) because I like them. I never try to impress.

 Interesting thing..... My passion in Sports is Motorsports. I love F1. Juan Pablo Montoya is now signed to wear an AP Royal Oak. There is a special edition for him. Nice watch! Not my cup of tea, however. On his wrist, it looks like a grandfather clock!! I cannot believe he actually wears it while he's driving. Ha! Oh well!! Personally; I like the way the Omega Speedy looks on Michael Schumacher's wrist!!


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bahamaman* 
_Even though you kindly indicated that no offense was taken at my Rolex remark, I do feel the need to apologize. I was insufficiently precise and much too general in my criticism. 

 To clarify, I was referring to those people who buy diamond-encrusted Rolexes more out of a desire to impress. 

 In fact, my first decent watch was a 1950s era rose-gold Rolex - quite possibly the most beautiful timepiece I've ever owned._

 

LOL! Not at all. The diamond encrusted contraptions are not my cup of tea, either. I was offered one by a guy in Florida one time, who'd had a custom diamond bezel made for a black face presidential. It was absolutely ruddy *hideous*!! I can think of no better word to describe it. I politely declined..


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AGR* 
_Here's what I have as of now. Last October, I bought my first automatic, and that is what I collect mostly now. I love their personalilty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That Trias is an awesome looking watch. Lovely!!


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* 
_LOL! Not at all. The diamond encrusted contraptions are not my cup of tea, either. I was offered one by a guy in Florida one time, who'd had a custom diamond bezel made for a black face presidential. It was absolutely ruddy *hideous*!! I can think of no better word to describe it. I politely declined..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 My friend; You and I need to get together and talk watches, and enjoy good Ales!!


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AGR* 
_My friend; You and I need to get together and talk watches, and enjoy good Ales!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Good idea!! That's another good use for my Seadweller: doesn't conk out everytime you get tipsy and fall in the swimming pool..


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* 
_That Trias is an awesome looking watch. Lovely!!_

 


 Thanks! It is BIG! But; I love it! That Unitas 6497 movement has been around since the 1950s! I couldn't believe when I read that! It is actually a pocket watch movement!

 And yeah! I like the Seadweller, too! You won't believe this! My wife will celebrate her 10 year anniversary with her company next March, and she will receive a Rolex (stainless steel). We found this out just last week. It is a relatively small company, and the owner really appreciates his people.


----------



## v_1matst

This is my everyday watch which is also the watch I use when I go diving. I love it because It's big, yellow, self winding and waterproof to 200m. Until I can afford a nice Tag Heuer this is it


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AGR* 
_Thanks! It is BIG! But; I love it! That Unitas 6497 movement has been around since the 1950s! I couldn't believe when I read that! It is actually a pocket watch movement!

 And yeah! I like the Seadweller, too! You won't believe this! My wife will celebrate her 10 year anniversary with her company next March, and she will receive a Rolex (stainless steel). We found this out just last week. It is a relatively small company, and the owner really appreciates his people._

 

Wow! That's very nice of them. Not too many companies think like that these days. My wife has a steel one and loves it. What I like is handing mine in for polishing and service now and again. Comes back like a brand new watch!


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* 
_Wow! That's very nice of them. Not too many companies think like that these days. My wife has a steel one and loves it. What I like is handing mine in for polishing and service now and again. Comes back like a brand new watch!_

 

I know! It's unheard of for a company to give Rolex!

 There is a TAG Heuer, I would like to have: The Steve McQueen Monaco II - I dream of this watch. The original is way out of range....if you caould even find one!!






 'Kind of goes hand in hand with my love for Motorsports. Here's a pic of Steve McQueen on the set of the movie; Le Mans. Note the Heuer Monaco...


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AGR* 
_I know! It's unheard of for a company to give Rolex!

 There is a TAG Heuer, I would like to have: The Steve McQueen Monaco II - I dream of this watch. The original was way out of range....if you caould even find one!!





_

 

Nice! That's got that 60's/70's retro look, quite fashionable of late..


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* 
_Nice! That's got that 60's/70's retro look, quite fashionable of late..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 I know. It's very nice! Retail is $2,800. But; it can be had for around $1,800 on eBay.


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AGR* 
_I know. It's very nice! Retail is $2,800. But; it can be had for around $1,800 on eBay._

 

It's amazing how many expensive watchmakers still exist, actually, when you think about it..


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bahamaman* 
_I don't mean to be offend Rolex owners, but I've always believed that those who purchase an obviously high-end watch are partly motivated by a desire to impress others._

 

That's what I thought about Rolex's, also...so that's why my first nice watch was a Tag. It had everything on it that a good mountain bike has. Titanium parts for strength and lack of weight, carbon fiber for the same purposes, and vulcanized rubber for good traction and long life.
 BUT...when I saw someone wearing a Rolex Submariner/SeaDweller on my dive boat, I thought, "that's the watch for me". Not to impress anyone else but me, myself and I. It makes me feel good when I wear it, even under my shirt sleeve.


----------



## mjg

That's funny Immitbiker, I always thought Tag was a much flashier watch, while rolex is typically understated, and more substantial. (Not counting bling bling versions with cut diamonds, platinum etc)

 I own 2 tags, yet rolexs i never thought to be for those eager to impress, as a cheap immitation can easily be had. (Seiko for instance). I think the fact rolex's look so simple is what makes them the ultimate pimp watch : ]


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mjg* 
_That's funny Immitbiker, I always thought Tag was a much flashier watch, while rolex is typically understated, and more substantial. (Not counting bling bling versions with cut diamonds, platinum etc)

 I own 2 tags, yet rolexs i never thought to be for those eager to impress, as a cheap immitation can easily be had. (Seiko for instance). I think the fact rolex's look so simple is what makes them the ultimate pimp watch : ]_

 

If I ever buy a TAG, it will have to be an automatic. (like the Monaco II). When my Omega Speedmaster arrives in a couple of weeks, it's unlikely I will be spending that much on watch again for quite some time!

 Nice thing is; there are a lot of nice automatics to be had for under $500. And many, I want as a collector.

 Although my wife will receive a new Rolex for her 10 yr. anniversary gift from her company next March, it is unlikely I will ever own one. If I had an extra $3000 + to spend on a watch, that are a lot of other brands that interest me. And; I know the quality of Rolex.


----------



## immtbiker

The irony of automatic vs. battery...is that my Tag goes off about 2 seconds a month, and needs a battery every 5 years (which, by the way, bought at an authorized dealer, is replaced for free), and the Rolex and the Bell & Ross which have jeweled movement and are self winding using a precise and complicated gear and rocker system, go off 2 seconds a day (approx).
 The point being, that the art of watchmaking is a technology that is intense, however inconvenient. I had to buy a watch winder because the spring only holds about 42 hours of tension, so I have to play the switch and organize game to keep all 3 watches in rotation. It is bad to allow the watches to stop moving, because the oil gets gummed up...hence the need for watch winders. And it gets more complicated. The Rolex winds in 1 direction and the Bell & Ross is bi-directional. I equate it to using a battery powered Ack Dac, or a Grado RA-1, or the PhD phono pre-amp, which sound better due to the lack of AC noise, but have higher maintenance needs.
 A Timex keeps better time than a Rolex...just like a $6 disposable camera takes better pictures than a $1000 5 Megapixel digital camera.
 Still, when given a choice, I choose form over function. The Pyramids are still standing, and sheet rock rots when wet.


----------



## ipodstudio

*just like a $6 disposable camera takes better pictures than a $1000 5 Megapixel digital camera.* 

 ..what? I'd say that depends upon who's behind which camera...


----------



## AGR

One day I may buy some watch winders. But; for now, I have 4 mechanical watches (3 are automatics - the Trias is a hand wound), and if they run down, that's okay. I am a WIS (watch idiot savant); so I will get home from work, and change watches. I love my automatics. I do a fairly good job at keeping them all running. But; it's no big deal if they stop. I actually spend more time on 2 watch forums, and the MazdaSpeed forum, than I do here!

 I used to be hung up on the accuracy of quartz. I really did. My Citizen Eco-Drives are very accurate; as is my Timex Ironman. It' doesn't matter. They're cool! but; there is no 'heartbeat'!

 I love mechanical watches. It is a passion of mine. I am not a rich man. i don't own a Rolex.

 My Rado DiaStar uses the ETA 2824-2 automatic movement. It is accurate to about 5 seconds per day.
 My Seiko Black Monster uses the Seiko 7s26 automatic movement, and it is about 12 seconds fast in 24 hrs.
 My Seiko Superior Sapphire uses the 7s36 automatic movement, and it is around 12 seconds fast in 24hrs.

 For me; buying a winder would take away from buying another automatic. Good watch winders are not cheap.

 Oh; here's something else to know. You spend (for instance) $800.00 on a Movado - it has a $50.00 (or less) quartz movement inside! Now; with that said; Movado does make some really nice automatic watches. The Kingmatic, for instance, is a beauty. You just don't see them much in the American market.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_The irony of automatic vs. battery...is that my Tag goes off about 2 seconds a month, and needs a battery every 5 years (which, by the way, bought at an authorized dealer, is replaced for free), and the Rolex and the Bell & Ross which have jeweled movement and are self winding using a precise and complicated gear and rocker system, go off 2 seconds a day (approx).
 The point being, that the art of watchmaking is a technology that is intense, however inconvenient. I had to buy a watch winder because the spring only holds about 42 hours of tension, so I have to play the switch and organize game to keep all 3 watches in rotation. It is bad to allow the watches to stop moving, because the oil gets gummed up...hence the need for watch winders. And it gets more complicated. The Rolex winds in 1 direction and the Bell & Ross is bi-directional. I equate it to using a battery powered Ack Dac, or a Grado RA-1, or the PhD phono pre-amp, which sound better due to the lack of AC noise, but have higher maintenance needs.
 A Timex keeps better time than a Rolex...just like a $6 disposable camera takes better pictures than a $1000 5 Megapixel digital camera.
 Still, when given a choice, I choose form over function. The Pyramids are still standing, and sheet rock rots when wet._

 

That is true, OTOH, I was told long time ago by a watchmaker, that the mechanical watches, (automatic or not) are less precise that the good quartz ones, at that time I hated quartz watches for the inconveninece of the batery replacement, after using them for a while, yep that's true, non of the automatic watches I have seen, keep the time that precise as a good quartz watch....including some expensive Rolex.....quartz watches, rocks.....


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* 
_*just like a $6 disposable camera takes better pictures than a $1000 5 Megapixel digital camera.* 

 ..what? I'd say that depends upon who's behind which camera...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That's not true Ipodstudio. A digital camera at any cost, cannot equal the image density of a film camera when printed. On a computer screen, it doesn't matter because it is only 72dpi, unless you are using it for editing.


  Quote:


 For me; buying a winder would take away from buying another automatic. Good watch winders are not cheap 
 

That's what I first thought, but I found a lot of good watchwinders on EBay for ~ $60, and that's a worthwhile investment to keep a high quality watch in good working order. Less than a mediocre pair of interconnects.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_That's not true Ipodstudio. A digital camera at any cost, cannot equal the image density of a film camera when printed. On a computer screen, it doesn't matter because it is only 72dpi, unless you are using it for editing._

 

I strongly doubt that will notice any difference between a picture taken by a good digital camera and a film camera after printed, there are very good digital cameras nowdays.....that was not for funny, that Kodak stopped the D&R in the film dept, fired a lot of people, and are investing all their money in the digital world now...


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_That's what I first thought, but I found a lot of good watchwinders on EBay for ~ $60, and that's a worthwhile investment to keep a high quality watch in good working order. Less than a mediocre pair of interconnects._

 

Damn You!!! HA! You have me looking again............. here's one.. 'Probably have to hook up a timer to it; so it doesn't run all the time.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...900959168&rd=1


----------



## chadbang

Well, I guess I have to chime in. I'm a diving watch fan. That's basically the only kind I ever buy, or have bought since I was 10 years old. Right now I have a Baum & Mercier divers watch. Sorry I don't have a pic. Very simple divers face and bezel, but really nicely done by Baum & Mercier.

 My dream watch at the moment is to re-own my very first watch! I had one of these and lost it at the beach and still pine for it. I set out on a search to get one a couple months ago, and, just my luck, it turns out that it's now a collectable and goes for $250-$450. Hell, I thought I'd pick one up for $40 on ebay. Was I unpleasantly surprised. 

 But I still plan on getting one.

http://www.makedostudio.com/watches/...12/Sweetbush01


----------



## JMedeiros

I only wear cheap Timex watches...but I sell alot of older and character watches at my eBay Store. Here's one for the head-fi crew....it has a headphone out.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nintendo FM Watch


----------



## stuartr

This is misinformed. The levels at which pro digital SLRs are now operating essentially eliminates the difference between 35 mm film and digital for color photography. The limiting factors become the lenses and the input/output media (paper, printers, enlargers). Note, I would only apply this to the Canon D1s and Kodak DCS-1. Also note that digital has no grain, so at larger enlargements the resolution of the camera and not the grain of the film is a factor. To achieve best results for film you need a film of 100 ISO or lower, and grain is still visible. For black and white, film is better capable of dealing with the vast range of similar tones than CMOS or CCD sensors, and so it still offers more natural presentation. Medium format film still is vastly superior to all digital beyond digital backs that are specially designed for medium format cameras. Note: I am not talking about consumer cameras, but to say a 6 dollar disposable camera with a plastic lens will give you a better picture than a pro-sumer digital SLR or even prosumer digicam is just wrong. This is coming from a rabid film reactionary who works in a wet darkroom and uses fully manual cameras, including one that is over 40 years old and another that is unchanged since 1954. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_That's not true Ipodstudio. A digital camera at any cost, cannot equal the image density of a film camera when printed. On a computer screen, it doesn't matter because it is only 72dpi, unless you are using it for editing.




 That's what I first thought, but I found a lot of good watchwinders on EBay for ~ $60, and that's a worthwhile investment to keep a high quality watch in good working order. Less than a mediocre pair of interconnects._


----------



## AGR

Okay!!!

 Now; Back to Watches!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyone own one of the new Seiko Arctura Chronographs?


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_That's not true Ipodstudio. A digital camera at any cost, cannot equal the image density of a film camera when printed. On a computer screen, it doesn't matter because it is only 72dpi, unless you are using it for editing.

_

 

OK, missed the continuation of this, but I would have written pretty much EXACTLY what stuartr just wrote..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: Except I'd include the Nikon D2H & D1X in the DSLR list..


----------



## AGR

Okayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy; so we now have a Camera thread.

 I'll play. I use an Olympus C3000 Zoom 3.34 megapixels. 'Love it!

 My other passion; other than good beer, family, and watches.... Motorsport Collectibles.

 A few samples....


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AGR* 
_Okayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy; so we now have a Camera thread.

 I'll play. I use an Olympus C3000 Zoom 3.34 megapixels. 'Love it!

 My other passion; other than good beer, family, and watches.... Motorsport Collectibles.

 A few samples...._

 

Woah! Nice shots AGR! Lovely cars, too...


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* 
_Woah! Nice shots AGR! Lovely cars, too...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks! I do little. It's all about the camera. Here's the collection! (at least most of it)

http://www.msprotege.com/forum/showt...ort+collection


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AGR* 
_Thanks! I do little. It's all about the camera. Here's the collection! (at least most of it)

http://www.msprotege.com/forum/showt...ort+collection_

 

Darn! That fooled me! I actually took those pics above to be real cars...


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* 
_Darn! That fooled me! I actually took those pics above to be real cars... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 That collection, my friend, is the result of 14 years of serious collecting.


----------



## Paragon

Nice watches.. a bit out of my league tho. I always loved pocket watches. My current watch is.. well.. send your mouse to the lower right corner of your screen. Otherwise I use my cell phone for time. Used to use a Timex Turn-N-Pull and loved it. Not so crazy about the newer ones. The alarm was awesome. I actually used it as an alarm clock to wake me up in the morning.


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Paragon* 
_Nice watches.. a bit out of my league tho. I always loved pocket watches. My current watch is.. well.. send your mouse to the lower right corner of your screen. Otherwise I use my cell phone for time. Used to use a Timex Turn-N-Pull and loved it. Not so crazy about the newer ones. The alarm was awesome. I actually used it as an alarm clock to wake me up in the morning._

 

Thanks! This little monster is 43mm across (just the case). It actually has a pocket watch movement. It's a hand wound Unitas 6497 movement.


----------



## MD1032

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* 
_I had the Breitling Cosmonaute about 3 years back but couldn't get used to the 24 hour face:






 Funny thing is I bought it brand new from the dealer in Sweden for $2800 and sold it a year later on ebay for $3150...go figure
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I looked at that thing with my mouth open for a full 30 seconds...no joke. That has got to be THE COOLEST watch I have ever seen. At 3150 it isn't exactly cheap, though.

 I'm in the market for a watch. The problem is finding one that fits! I have this gigantic wrist, about 8.25" around.


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MD1032* 
_I looked at that thing with my mouth open for a full 30 seconds...no joke. That has got to be THE COOLEST watch I have ever seen. At 3150 it isn't exactly cheap, though.

 I'm in the market for a watch. The problem is finding one that fits! I have this gigantic wrist, about 8.25" around._

 


 That is one busy ass dial on that Breitling!!! But; nice!


----------



## Sovkiller

IMO a little congested dial watch.....and nice congested tag also....


----------



## TrevorNetwork

What does everyone think of the Omega Seamaster Professional (Blue face, skeleton hands, automatic, James Bond wore it, etc...). Anything better for the price (About $2300 CAD new from a jewelry store 'round my parts)?

 Cheers!

 Tre


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TrevorNetwork* 
_What does everyone think of the Omega Seamaster Professional (Blue face, skeleton hands, automatic, James Bond wore it, etc...). Anything better for the price (About $2300 CAD new from a jewelry store 'round my parts)?

 Cheers!

 Tre_

 

I am about to get an Omega Speedmaster. I like the Seamaster line, as well. Here is my favorite Seamaster! If I had the money; I would buy this! (Retail is $1,999.00 U.S.)





 Here is the Speedmaster, I am getting.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AGR* 
_I am about to get an Omega Speedmaster. I like the Seamaster line, as well. Here is my favorite Seamaster! If I had the money; I would buy this! (Retail is $1,999.00 U.S.)




_

 

This is a sexy looking watch...very nice indeed, I love it, if I just had the cash for it....


----------



## stuartr

AGR -- 
 My dad has had that seamaster (or an equivalent) for over 20 years. He loves it and it has held up very well. They are gigantic though, so you should always try them on if you can. I am short (about 5'5") and I have fairly thin wrists and most of those big honkin' chronometers just look and feel huge. To give comparison to MD1032 my wrist is 7.25" in diameter...I feel like I am wearing a sundial. Fit is hugely important, as you are not going to enjoy that watch very much if it is annoying to wear it.


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *stuartr* 
_AGR -- 
 My dad has had that seamaster (or an equivalent) for over 20 years. He loves it and it has held up very well. They are gigantic though, so you should always try them on if you can. I am short (about 5'5") and I have fairly thin wrists and most of those big honkin' chronometers just look and feel huge. To give comparison to MD1032 my wrist is 7.25" in diameter...I feel like I am wearing a sundial. Fit is hugely important, as you are not going to enjoy that watch very much if it is annoying to wear it._

 

I know what you mean. I tried that white dial GMT Seamaster on when I was in Las Vegas last year. It was perfect! I could wear it fine! You can see, I do like some big watches, if you back through this thread a little.


----------



## immtbiker

I stand corrected about the $6 camera comparison. When I was in the retail electronics business 7 years ago, and a 700k image was the highest, my statement ran true. I assume technology has caught up.

 Can someone explain something to me? As a diver, I do not understand the bezel on dive watches, which is supposed to be to count down the minutes remaining on your oxygen. It actually goes the other way, and no matter how you set it, it doesn't show a countdown of time. Some models show red, in the last 10 minutes, as to warn you about time running out, but no matter how you try, let's say, putting the time, 30 minutes ahead, or putting the dot or arrow on the current time, it doesn't help with the time remaining situation. Did I explain myself right? Try it.


----------



## jpburton5150

i have a fossil arkitekt fs2966






 my dad has 




 damn, i never realized they were that expensive, like $2500!!! and it was a gift from his boss, woah


----------



## NEO

My watches..Nike Old Flathead and Casio Mr.G Titanium


----------



## chadbang

That Nike is funky! I like it!


----------



## MuZI

Just got this Swiss Army Watch ( image taken from a site )

 I have other watches, a Citizen, a Real and a Fake RADO, a Guess watch, and a Seiko.


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AGR* 
_I am about to get an Omega Speedmaster. I like the Seamaster line, as well. Here is my favorite Seamaster! If I had the money; I would buy this! (Retail is $1,999.00 U.S.)





 Here is the Speedmaster, I am getting._

 

Hmm...this one looks a little too close to this for comfort..


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* 
_Hmm...this one looks a little too close to this for comfort..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

The Rolex Explorer II GMT is over $2,000 more retail than the Seamaster GMT. It retails for $4,195.00. That Omega Seamaster GMT sits beautifully on my arm. If I wasn't buying a Speedmaster, that would be my choice!


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AGR* 
_The Rolex Explorer II GMT is over $2,000 more retail than the Seamaster GMT. It retails for $4,195.00. That Omega Seamaster GMT sits beautifully on my arm. If I wasn't buying a Speedmaster, that would be my choice!_

 

Ouch! That's quite a difference. Probably almost the same watch, as well...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I like both of them. Is the one based on the other?


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MD1032* 
_I looked at that thing with my mouth open for a full 30 seconds...no joke. That has got to be THE COOLEST watch I have ever seen. At 3150 it isn't exactly cheap, though.

 I'm in the market for a watch. The problem is finding one that fits! I have this gigantic wrist, about 8.25" around._

 

If you have big wrists you should look at something like MD1032s Trias:






 One thing about watches, though: I've never lost money on any of my watches. Without exception I've sold them for more than or the same price as I paid when new. That Breitling cost me $2850 (if I remember right) and I sold it for $3150 a year later, used..go figure...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As such I don't worry about the money I invest in a decent watch because I can always recoupe it at will. Just keep it insured and you're fine...borrowed time, so to speak..


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* 
_If you have big wrists you should look at something like AGRs Trias:






 One thing about watches, though: I've never lost money on any of my watches. Without exception I've sold them for more than or the same price as I paid when new. That Breitling cost me $2850 (if I remember right) and I sold it for $3150 a year later, used..go figure...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As such I don't worry about the money I invest in a decent watch because I can always recoupe it at will. Just keep it insured and you're fine...borrowed time, so to speak.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Giddy Up!! I am wearing the Trias today!


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* 
_Ouch! That's quite a difference. Probably almost the same watch, as well...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I like both of them. Is the one based on the other?_

 


 Actually; they use different movements. Although; they are both GMT watches, which means you can set 2 different time zones. That red hand on each watch is the hour hand for the other time zone you select.


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AGR* 
_Actually; they use different movements. Although; they are both GMT watches, which means you can set 2 different time zones. That red hand on each watch is the hour hand for the other time zone you select._

 


 Oh, OK: I had the Rolex GMT Master II beofre the Seadweller I have now. Nice watch!


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* 
_Oh, OK: I had the Rolex GMT Master II beofre the Seadweller I have now. Nice watch!_

 


 Cool! Well; it appears my wife will have a Rolex before me! Ha!


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AGR* 
_Giddy Up!! I am wearing the Trias today!_

 

Darn. I'd just gone in and editied that thinking no-one had noticed.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry about that...


----------



## MD1032

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AGR* 
_I am about to get an Omega Speedmaster. I like the Seamaster line, as well. Here is my favorite Seamaster! If I had the money; I would buy this! (Retail is $1,999.00 U.S.)



_

 

$2k?!?! What is the thing made of, solid silver?

 I personally think this watch looks pretty darn cool and sexy, at thinkgeek:

http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/watches/6004/


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MD1032* 
_$2k?!?! What is the thing made of, solid silver?

 I personally think this watch looks pretty darn cool and sexy, at thinkgeek:

http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/watches/6004/_

 

Here's a pic of that watch. Very cool looking but that method of telling the time would drive me nuts...


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* 
_Here's a pic of that watch. Very cool looking but that method of telling the time would drive me nuts... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 


 Very cool! I like the uniqueness!


----------



## Paragon

I did notice that some of the wrist watches had true watch movements which I think is cool. I love how a few of them looked with the window on the back.

 Have any of you tried Citizen watches [not that I am going to be buying a watch any time soon..]? A friend of mine has one of the Ecodrive?? ones.


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AGR* 
_Very cool! I like the uniqueness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Not so sure about the coloured stones in the bezel, though..


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Paragon* 
_I did notice that some of the wrist watches had true watch movements which I think is cool. I love how a few of them looked with the window on the back.

 Have any of you tried Citizen watches [not that I am going to be buying a watch any time soon..]? A friend of mine has one of the Ecodrive?? ones._

 


 I have 2 Eco-Drives, and 4 watches (almost 5 - Once my Omega Speedmaster arrives) that are mechanical. Two of those have display backs.

 Ths nice thing is; you don't have to spend a fortune to get a mechanical watch! I love em'!!


















 Eco-Drives


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Can someone explain something to me? As a diver, I do not understand the bezel on dive watches, which is supposed to be to count down the minutes remaining on your oxygen. It actually goes the other way, and no matter how you set it, it doesn't show a countdown of time. Some models show red, in the last 10 minutes, as to warn you about time running out, but no matter how you try, let's say, putting the time, 30 minutes ahead, or putting the dot or arrow on the current time, it doesn't help with the time remaining situation. Did I explain myself right? Try it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 



 Anybody know the answer to this?


----------



## Leporello

Probably the most beautiful watch ever made: Nomos Tangente.

 Regards,

 L.


----------



## Sovkiller

I would not call it beutiful, but elegant.....very nice....not my type, but nice indeed....


----------



## Leporello

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* 
_I would not call it beutiful, but elegant.....very nice....not my type, but nice indeed....




_

 

Yup, beauty is a very elusive phenomenon. I think I belong to the 'less is more' school of thought (bauhaus rules! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


 Regards,

 L.


----------



## pspivak

I thought I would try this again. This is the watch I get to wear daily.


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pspivak* 
_I thought I would try this again. This is the watch I get to wear daily.




_

 

Really nice! Out of my price range, and not really my style; but nice!


----------



## pic9809

my panerai power reserve in titanium

 want to buy a frank muller next...


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pic9809* 
_my panerai power reserve in titanium

 want to buy a frank muller next..._

 


 Panerai's are nice!


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Panerai's are nice!_

 

Indeed, they are! 'Just a little out of my budget!

 Wearing this today.....


----------



## Stephonovich

First, sovkiller, that watch is awesome. I love simplicity. Hence, why I wear this...






 Sorry for no better picture, but I'm not feeling up to taking one of mine, after being in Syracruse and/or Lincoln for the entire day, with about a 4 hour drive each way...

 (-:Stephonovich


----------



## D-EJ915

I've got my "US Army" watch, which is pretty nice...I think it was 80 dollars.


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *D-EJ915* 
_I've got my "US Army" watch, which is pretty nice...I think it was 80 dollars.




_

 

Lovely!! I really like these military and dive watches!


----------



## AGR

Here's my next watch (after my Speedmaster arrives in less than 2 weeks!!! Finally!!!)

 The Marcello C 2004


----------



## SptsNaz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stephonovich* 
_First, sovkiller, that watch is awesome. I love simplicity. Hence, why I wear this...






 Sorry for no better picture, but I'm not feeling up to taking one of mine, after being in Syracruse and/or Lincoln for the entire day, with about a 4 hour drive each way...

 (-:Stephonovich_

 

Hey Stephonovich,

 One question... how is the build quality on that watch? I really like it and I am considering getting it because it doesn't seem that harsh on the wallet. Also, is that the only website where I can buy one?

 Thanks


----------



## immtbiker

Doesn't anybody know the answer to my dive watch uni-directional bezel question? This has plagued me for years.


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Doesn't anybody know the answer to my dive watch uni-directional bezel question? This has plagued me for years._

 

What was the question, again?

 I will ask on one of my watch forums!


----------



## immtbiker

Thank you...
 The bezel (outer dial, on most dive watches have from "0 to 59" on them. This was originally used to tell you how much air you have remaining, in the days B4 dive computers, and of course this is different depending on tank fill, and individual air consumption. That's why some models have red on the dial for the last 10 minutes. However, no matter how you set the dial, whether it is current time, or the amount of estimated minutes, the dial works backwards and you can't set...let's say 40 minutes from now. If you put the current time on the dot or 0, then you would have to look at 40 minutes ahead...in other words it cannot be used as a "count down" timer. If you try the other way, and put the dot 40 minutes from now, then the time would go 58, 59, 60, and then the red on the last 10 minutes would be ineffective. Try it. Even for parking meters, the only way to use it would be, only for 1 exact hour. 
 I am probably missing the obvious, but if not, then what else was it designed for. No dive master has been able to answer this question. TIA.


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Thank you...
 The bezel (outer dial, on most dive watches have from "0 to 59" on them. This was originally used to tell you how much air you have remaining, in the days B4 dive computers, and of course this is different depending on tank fill, and individual air consumption. That's why some models have red on the dial for the last 10 minutes. However, no matter how you set the dial, whether it is current time, or the amount of estimated minutes, the dial works backwards and you can't set...let's say 40 minutes from now. If you put the current time on the dot or 0, then you would have to look at 40 minutes ahead...in other words it cannot be used as a "count down" timer. If you try the other way, and put the dot 40 minutes from now, then the time would go 58, 59, 60, and then the red on the last 10 minutes would be ineffective. Try it. Even for parking meters, the only way to use it would be, only for 1 exact hour. 
 I am probably missing the obvious, but if not, then what else was it designed for. No dive master has been able to answer this question. TIA._

 


 This just in....
 Set the arrow as you go under the water and it will give you elapsed time........ Since the entire time submerged is used to calculete the length of the dive, if you check the bezel when you some back up, you will have the total "bottom time". That is also why most divers watched have bezels that only turn counterclockwise, since if the bezel is moved, it will show less rather than more time. Keeps you safer that way.


----------



## immtbiker

Thanks for your response. So, in essence, if the bezel is used for "time elapsed" or bottom time. then , that still doesn't explain why some models like the Casio, make 0-10 in red as if it is a count down time (oxygen running out). If you are using it for other reasons...parking meters...jogging, then it makes good sense. Thank you for your investigation.


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Thanks for your response. So, in essence, if the bezel is used for "time elapsed" or bottom time. then , that still doesn't explain why some models like the Casio, make 0-10 in red as if it is a count down time (oxygen running out). If you are using it for other reasons...parking meters...jogging, then it makes good sense. Thank you for your investigation._

 


 Very welcome! And; a bit more response to that question...
 I determine the maximum depth I will go to and set the bezel with the arrow pointing at a set time. That time is when I MUST be back on the surface to avoid having to make decompression stops. Basically it is an egg timer Laughing out loud! stay past your ND (no decompression) time and you risk getting a rather unpleasant condition called "The Bends" when nitrogen in your blood stream fizz out and turn you into an uncorked champagne! Painful, paralysing and potentially very deadly. I've never had it but I've had to assist people in a recompression chamber for many many hours who did. 
 Extremely nasty...yech!


----------



## immtbiker

200 dives and no blood stream fizz so far. Better safe than sorry, and I don't want to hurt my precious ears, anyway...I'd have to sell all my audio equipment.
 Here's another watch of mine, but it has unique applications.


----------



## k.ODOMA

If I could only have one watch. Too bad it's $3000+.


----------



## Angelic

I wear cheap Casio, but I am very happy with them, it is very well understandable, average monthly salary in Bulgaria 85 USD..


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *k.ODOMA* 
_If I could only have one watch. Too bad it's $3000+.




_

 

The Marina Militare is a nice (inexpensive) homage to the Panerai. A few people on one of the watch forums own them, and really like them. eBay has a couple of good sellers of these.


----------



## Takashi

my everyday watch






 i like worldtime watch, comes in handy for my work


----------



## ipodstudio

Beautiful, I like this one alot!! I would miss not having a date, though.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AGR* 
_The Marina Militare is a nice (inexpensive) homage to the Panerai. A few people on one of the watch forums own them, and really like them. eBay has a couple of good sellers of these.




_


----------



## MuZI

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Takashi* 
_my everyday watch






 i like worldtime watch, comes in handy for my work_

 

Wow that watch looks good, can you tell me a little about it?


----------



## k.ODOMA

"The Marina Militare is a nice (inexpensive) homage to the Panerai."

 AGR, you have just become my hero.


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MuZI* 
_Wow that watch looks good, can you tell me a little about it?_

 

Reto at The 'Poor Man's Watch Forum' offers many brands for sale, including [size=x-small]Orient[/size]: 
http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/Watch%20Sales%20Table.htm

 Also: http://www.roachman.com/orient.html


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *k.ODOMA* 
_"The Marina Militare is a nice (inexpensive) homage to the Panerai."

 AGR, you have just become my hero. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ha! Thanks! Well; this thread is about watches, and I am happy to share any info. that I have. A couple of the Marina Militare owners that I know, have added their own strap. They really like those watches. I don't have one yet; but eventually.


----------



## emelius

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* 
_I would not call it beutiful, but elegant.....very nice....not my type, but nice indeed....




_

 

i wasn't gonna post, but seein' as i own one o' those...well...sorta...mine's a special edition...

 here's my Nomos Glashütte Tangente Wempe Bremen...it uses a heavily modified Peseux 7001 movement...












 these pics aren't meant for anyone's gallery...thanks...


----------



## Takashi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MuZI* 
_Wow that watch looks good, can you tell me a little about it?_

 

Thanks to AGR's informative link, it says pretty much everything about this company.
 My watch is called Kingmaster Worldtime Limited Edition, features 40 hour power reserve, date dial, 24 hour ring and adjustable city name ring. What makes this a "limited edition" is they put their top-of-the-line movement in this. I was looking for mechanical watch with worldtime fuction at reasonable price. It's nothing like Rolex or Franck Muller, but I like the look and function.


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *emelius* 
_i wasn't gonna post, but seein' as i own one o' those...well...sorta...mine's a special edition...

 here's my Nomos Glashütte Tangente Wempe Bremen...it uses a heavily modified Peseux 7001 movement...












 these pics aren't meant for anyone's gallery...thanks..._

 

Nice! I like that!!


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Takashi* 
_Thanks to AGR's informative link, it says pretty much everything about this company.
 My watch is called Kingmaster Worldtime Limited Edition, features 40 hour power reserve, date dial, 24 hour ring and adjustable city name ring. What makes this a "limited edition" is they put their top-of-the-line movement in this. I was looking for mechanical watch with worldtime fuction at reasonable price. It's nothing like Rolex or Franck Muller, but I like the look and function._

 

[size=medium]Very welcome![/size]
 [size=medium]That World Time Orient is really nice!!!!! I love that![/size]


----------



## minya

I've got one of these...






 I love it. Very easy to read and very comfortable. Does get scratched pretty easily, though (I need to have it buffed + polished) ... and gets me a whole lot of attention ("is that a bracelet? oh..."). Not too surprisingly, it's also gotten several gay men to hit on me. Ha!

 - Chris


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *minya* 
_I've got one of these...






 I love it. Very easy to read and very comfortable. Does get scratched pretty easily, though (I need to have it buffed + polished) ... and gets me a whole lot of attention ("is that a bracelet? oh..."). Not too surprisingly, it's also gotten several gay men to hit on me. Ha!

 - Chris_

 

That is wild, Chris! Who is the maker?


----------



## minya

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AGR* 
_That is wild, Chris! Who is the maker?_

 

Oops... completely forgot to mention that!

 It's a Fossil watch, designed by Phillipe Starck. It was only $125, which isn't bad considering how well-designed it is.

 - Chris


----------



## Mr.PD

Hi minya, I wanted one of those watches when I first saw them. Does it really look that green when you are wearing it? Does it light up? I've never seen one in person just those pictures.

 I managed to avoid this thread for quite a while. I have a couple nice watches and want many more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Threads like this one just make me want them all over again. My everyday watch is a Citzen Navihawk that is failing. I also have a Reymond Weil Parsifal and a Tissot watch. I don't seem to have the pictures of them any longer.


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *minya* 
_Oops... completely forgot to mention that!

 It's a Fossil watch, designed by Phillipe Starck. It was only $125, which isn't bad considering how well-designed it is.

 - Chris_

 


 COOL!


----------



## minya

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mr.PD* 
_Hi minya, I wanted one of those watches when I first saw them. Does it really look that green when you are wearing it? Does it light up? I've never seen one in person just those pictures._

 

Yeah, it really does look that green. Well, I dunno about THAT green, but the LCD is definitely a green shade, so it looks like a silver bracelet with a rectangular green gemstone from a distance.

 It does light up. It has a fluorescent backlight. Looks really neat. 

 Myself, I wish I had gotten the black band and white on black display, actually. Oh well. I still love it!

 - Chris


----------



## MD1032

Right now I'm looking at getting hooked up with one of these suckers. Looks pretty cool:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...14577%3A114555


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MD1032* 
_Right now I'm looking at getting hooked up with one of these suckers. Looks pretty cool:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...14577%3A114555_

 


 Did you buy it? I bought a Timex Ironman a few weeks back. My son ended up with my original. Inexpensive watches are fun, and sometimes needed!


----------



## jpelg

How do you all store your watches?

 I'd like to find a nice, classy box enclosure to store watches, preferably in a manner similiar to their original case, but all together, side-by-side (does that make sense?). Not too big, but large enough to store a number of timepieces, and even possibly display them. Having several shelves is ok too.

 Any ideas or links?


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpelg* 
_How do you all store your watches?

 I'd like to find a nice, classy box enclosure to store watches, preferably in a manner similiar to their original case, but all together, side-by-side (does that make sense?). Not too big, but large enough to store a number of timepieces, and even possibly display them. Having several shelves is ok too.

 Any ideas or links?_

 

Like this do you mean?


----------



## jpelg

Quote:


 Like this do you mean? 
 

Sort of. I've seen those expensive cases with the winding mechanisms, but I don't need all that. Just something like the bottom drawer portion of that case, with perhaps a glass, see-thru top would be cool (and far less money). I may have to DIY something myself.


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpelg* 
_Sort of. I've seen those expensive cases with the winding mechanisms, but I don't need all that. Just something like the bottom drawer portion of that case, with perhaps a glass, see-thru top would be cool (and far less money). I may have to DIY something myself._

 

Yep, I'd go to a secondhand shop and buy a little chest of drawers or something else with the right kind of draw in. Then taken out the drawer, modify it and then place a glass top on it. Shouldn't be a terribly big job, either..


----------



## MuZI

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* 
_Like this do you mean?



_

 


 MSRP = US$ 999*


 Wow..buy another watch for that much..


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jpelg* 
_How do you all store your watches?

 I'd like to find a nice, classy box enclosure to store watches, preferably in a_

 

For now; The top drawer of my chest.


----------



## AGR

'sent off final payment for my new Omega Speedmaster!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I will have it early next week!!


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AGR* 
_'sent off final payment for my new Omega Speedmaster!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I will have it early next week!!




_

 

Nice one AGR!!


----------



## MuZI

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AGR* 
_For now; The top drawer of my chest.



_

 

You have a beer bottle opener on there?


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MuZI* 
_You have a beer bottle opener on there?_

 

You Betcha!!!!


----------



## m0nKeY bUsiNeSs

I have a Citizen Aqualand Duplex


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *m0nKeY bUsiNeSs* 
_




 I have a Citizen Aqualand Duplex_

 

Very nice...


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *m0nKeY bUsiNeSs* 
_




 I have a Citizen Aqualand Duplex_

 

Cool!!


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* 
_Nice one AGR!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Thanks! I should have it this Tuesday!!


----------



## 19lexicon78

if i had the money and i had to choose one watch, this would be it..


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *19lexicon78* 
_if i had the money and i had to choose one watch, this would be it..




_

 


 Ha! Their not selling Patek's too cheap these days!! That's for sure!


----------



## 19lexicon78

too bad isn't it...


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *19lexicon78* 
_too bad isn't it..._

 


 Why not this Blancpain 1735? *$674,000.00*

http://swissp.com/blancpain/classic/1735.htm


----------



## ipodstudio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *AGR* 
_Why not this Blancpain 1735? *$674,000.00*

http://swissp.com/blancpain/classic/1735.htm_

 

I'd like to see them mountain biking with it..


----------



## 19lexicon78

i think that watch is too big for my wrist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it is a beautifull one.


----------



## MuZI

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *19lexicon78* 
_if i had the money and i had to choose one watch, this would be it..




_

 

I saw the terminal and tom hanks looked like he was wearing a watch simmilar to taht.


----------



## MD1032

All right, now I'm seriously looking for a watch that will fit me, heck, even my mom is in on this one. I went to Wal-Mart and tried on this very cool-looking CASIO:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...14577%3A114555

 And it was short by so little, it was nuts. Just a tiny bit on the tight side, and I like my watches loose. The clasp closed and everything, but we're talking it being a little too tight by MILLIMETERS. So, I'm clueless, as I've got this gigantic wrist (I think it was like 8.25 or 8.5" last time I measures) and need a decent watch that fits. It's a shame, I really like the looks and feel of the one above.

 My mom seemed to think we should go to a jewler and maybe they could add a link on one of their watches, but I can guarantee I'll get a basic watch at solid-gold prices at a jewler. So, you guys got any ideas?


----------



## Lisa

I don't know if any jeweler would sell you a basic watch for high prices. Just say what you're looking for and how much you have to spend and what the problem is. Even though you won't make them big money this time, you might in future. So it's best for them to help you the best they can. If they don't, just leave.

 In my town there's a jeweler who my sis and I used to go to as kids. We spend hours diciding on things like a little silver ring for $5,- We were treated like little princesses. Now whenever I need to get something at a jeweler that's the first place I go. The service I got when I was a kid made me a customer for live! 
 If any jeweler is clever they'll treat any young customer like they are buying the crown jewels. So later in life when they have more money to spend they'll come back.


----------



## AGR

My Speedmaster arrived today! It is beautiful! I will post photos later!!


----------



## AGR

Omega! Wow! I just love it! It fits beautifully, and the quality is so apparent. 

 I love the flared bezel that the Speedmaster has. I know of no other watch with that design. The way the lugs taper is so nice, too. Of course; I am relatively new to this. And; this is my first Omega. I have a feeling, I will be buying more Omegas in the future. 

 The band alone, is a work of art! I love the way the center section of the links are polished, and the outer sections are brushed. 

 The chronograph mechanism feels tight, and precise. Again; I have never had a mechanical chronograph watch before. But; I feel I made the right choice, making Omega my first! 

 Honestly; I still cannot believe, I have it! It feels wonderful! Also; my wife loves it. 

 With a case diameter (w/crown) of 40mm, it is just a bit smaller than the Seiko Black Monster, and much smaller than my Trias 43mm Unitas. It doesn't matter. It's streamlined, and so clean looking. It fits beautifully on my wrist, and in my collection. I am very proud to own it!



























 Cheers!


----------



## ipodstudio

Congrats AGR!! It's always fun to get a new watch!!


----------



## AGR

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* 
_Congrats AGR!! It's always fun to get a new watch!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks Much!!


----------



## MD1032

Check it out! I finally got a watch. Turns out I ended up getting a watch just like my friend's, one of these Caso G-shock things.

http://www.casio.com/index.cfm?fusea...=MTG900DA%2D8V

 It's really awesome. Atomic, solar-powered, and 500 thousand features. It's quite an awesome watch, even lights up when I turn it towards my face if I want it to. Awesome watch, extremely rugged.


----------



## MuZI

Amazing watch AGR, hopefully when i'm older i'll be able to afford one of those!


----------



## dcg

I've been shopping around for a nice(r) watch lately, and I'm leaning toward an Oris BC3. Anyone own one? Also, any feedback on buying from watchesplanet.com? Prices seem very good, but I can't find much ino on them.

 Dave


----------



## Lisa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MD1032* 
_Check it out! I finally got a watch. Turns out I ended up getting a watch just like my friend's, one of these Caso G-shock things.

http://www.casio.com/index.cfm?fusea...=MTG900DA%2D8V

 It's really awesome. Atomic, solar-powered, and 500 thousand features. It's quite an awesome watch, even lights up when I turn it towards my face if I want it to. Awesome watch, extremely rugged._

 

Hey, you finally found one that fits! That's great. Watch looks great too. Congrats!


----------



## MuZI

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dcg* 
_I've been shopping around for a nice(r) watch lately, and I'm leaning toward an Oris BC3. Anyone own one? Also, any feedback on buying from watchesplanet.com? Prices seem very good, but I can't find much ino on them.

 Dave_

 

That place has prices wayy too good to be true...

 Nvm, i was looking at how much you save, not their price..


----------



## adhoc

um, this post is perhaps a bit late, but 2 new additions to my (small but steadily growing) collection of _*inexpensive *_and _*unique *_watches:

 meet - 

*Frank Gehry for Fossil, Negative/Positive Display*






_and_

*The Saishin Diode*





 (watch this picture carefully)


 and yes the leds do turn on and off on the 2nd one in real life.


----------



## Jahn

Just wait till 1911 posts here - this is his #1 hobby! He has the Omega seamaster james bond watch or something - cool.


----------



## Lisa

Congrats on the custom title Jahn! It's a funny one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm not completely surprised, that ice cream post called for it.


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lisa* 
_Congrats on the custom title Jahn! It's a funny one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm not completely surprised, that ice cream post called for it._

 

Haha thanks! I thought, what better way to cool down a hot topic, eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW my fave watch used to be the Nike jogging watches, but I can't recommend it fully because 3 times the wristband just broke, and due to it's odd shape i couldn't get a normal replacement band for it. Bah.


----------



## jpr703

My favorite is a Tag 6000 in all stainless. Looks classy but understated, doesn't get dinged up and it's great for diving.


----------



## drewd

My Vostok watch. Cheap, Russian, self winding and built like a tank. Well, a Russian tank.






 -Drew


----------



## D4RPA

How weird! This passed year I've been delving into watches, and where I thought I'd find a large number of headphone-enthusiasts, I've found same people as watch-enthusiasts. Amazing!

 Anyway, I've been collecting Guess watches. I have a thing for the leather straps. Fossil makes some nice ones too. Not too pricey, but not lacking style either. I'll post pics soon.


----------



## BigD

Drewd, I also had those russian watches. I usually give my old watches to my friend when I get a new one. My past time hobby before headphones...
 My current Cartier Tank Chrono:




 My future Tag Monaco Mcqueen:


----------



## romesaz

thats mine! Love it


----------



## slick

here's my current watch:













 i am thinking about getting this fossil though, its really cool looking (going to have to see it in person first):
http://www.fossil.com/shopping/produ...roductID=18237

 i have a nice looking guess watch, but that seiko is so light that i havent worn the guess in such a long time.


----------



## adhoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slick* 
_i am thinking about getting this fossil though, its really cool looking (going to have to see it in person first):
http://www.fossil.com/shopping/produ...roductID=18237_

 

that fossil is a knockout - my only gripe abt it though? no backlight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 also, depending on your skin tone, the _available watch colours_ may be a bit.. off.


----------



## bong

my current watch...

 Oakley Blade Stealth Black watch









 my other watches:


----------



## romesaz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bong* 
_my current watch...





_

 

HEY! Another Skagen owner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!

 Hmmm...

 Slick, I know what you mean by light. I don't even notice sometime that I've got mine on


----------



## 19lexicon78

i also like these chronoswiss

 lunarchrono






 torachrono


----------



## 19lexicon78

one of my favo's.


----------



## immtbiker

This is my Dive Watch:







 Check out the locking double clasp


----------



## pspivak

I tried this before but here it goes again. 

 Here is my everyday watch






 This is what I want next. Wish me luck.


----------



## adhoc

my next watch, hopefully:






 the hamilton lloyd ref no H19415753

 god do i love hamiltons.


----------



## adhoc

some general knowledge:

*Q. What is a TACHYMETER (TACHYMETRE) scale and how does it work?*

_A.
 WHAT IT DOES

 The tachymetre scale can be used to compute many things, but it's primary purpose is to compute the speed after noting how long it takes to travel a fixed distance (e.g. one mile or kilometer). The dial is a logarithmic scale which computes the function:
 Tachymetre Dial = 3600 / Elapsed Time in Seconds

 The scale is valid for all elapsed times from 7.2 seconds to 60 seconds. If the duration of the event is outside this range, then the answer on the dial is invalid.

 HOW TO USE IT

 For example, suppose you wanted to measure the average speed a racecar was traveling. After starting the chronograph function when the car passes the starting line, and stopping it after the car travels exactly one mile, you note that the chronograph hand is pointing at the 4 o'clock position (i.e. 20 seconds have elapsed) Looking beyond the 4 to the Tachymetre dial reveals the chronograph hand pointing at 180. This means that the average speed of the car would be 180 MPH.

 Let's say, instead of the race car speed, you are measuring something much slower, like sailboat speed. In this case, you need to use a shorter distance because the elapsed time must fall within the 7.2 - 60 seconds range. For this example, let's say it took 36 seconds for your sailboat to travel 1/10 of a nautical mile. Reading the tachymetre dial gives a speed of 100 knots. However, since we only traveled 1/10 of a nautical mile, the actual answer is 1/10 of that or 10 knots.

 Now let's say you wanted to measure the speed of a VERY, VERY fast airplane: after traveling 10 kilometers, you noted that 10 seconds have elapsed. The tachymetre dial gives an answer of 360 but we traveled 10 Km. Therefore, the answer is 10X360, or 3600 km/hour.

 There is really nothing magic about using the Tachymetre dial to measure speed. You can also use it to measure other things, like gas consumption. Suppose it took 50 seconds to burn up a gallon of gasoline. Reading the tachymetre scale shows that you are burning 72 gallon_s of gasoline per hour


----------



## immtbiker

Thanks...Adhoc. I always knew to use it for determining spped, but I didn't know about the other uses.


----------



## BigD

My dream watch: Lange & Sohne


----------



## Twigs

I want one of these watches. too bad their like 20,000$.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Twigs* 
_I want one of these watches. too bad their like 20,000$._

 

$20,000? That's like 3 Head-Fi CD players!


----------



## av98m2

My vintage Omega (the hands are new though).


----------



## adhoc

av98m2, that is a beautiful watch.


----------



## waltermeyer

I have a rolex seadweller. I dont have a pic of it but I went to rolex's website to just get one to post, and this wont let me post it. I dont know how to post pics here. I go to attachments. Is that not right?


----------



## tattoou2

Simple works best for me...


----------



## john_jcb

I use this Luminox for day to day wear.






 I also have a 20 year old Sector Chronograph that has given me great service.


----------



## BigD

av98m2, exquisite vintage omega!!! how old is it???


----------



## BlindTiger

I've whittled my watch collection to two, three if you count my patrick spongebob watch.


----------



## chillysalsa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *romesaz* 
_





 thats mine! Love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

^^^ romesaz, I really like that! What is it, is it available, and how much?


----------



## jerb

currently i have two, i decent dive watch (blue face,blue ring, luminecent hans, water ressistance to 10 atmospheres) i also have a binary on that a wear alot.


----------



## Jan Meier

Dear headfellows,

 What do you think of this one!?








 Jan


----------



## adhoc

chillysalsa, you can buy online from skagen direct here. 

 jerb, ah, the binary. i was once considering getting one of those. quite the conversation piece eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jan Meier* 
_What do you think of this one!?_

 

wow jan, what watch is that! i cant make out the brand.


----------



## av98m2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigD* 
_av98m2, exquisite vintage omega!!! how old is it???_

 

Its a 1940s model, with a manual wind movement(30T2, if my memory does not fail me). Made under contract to the British Ministry of Defence, hence the crow's feet symbol on the dial(Otherwise known as a broadarrow). The watch has fixed lugs instead of springbars, so I can only use one piece nylon straps or get specially made leather straps(which I am using now).


----------



## TWIFOSP

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *adhoc* 
_

 wow jan, what watch is that! i cant make out the brand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You can barely make out the Sennheiser logo on it. Though, I'm sure they didn't actuall construct it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Groovy.


----------



## Twigs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_$20,000? That's like 3 Head-Fi CD players!_

 

LoL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So true


----------



## adhoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TWIFOSP* 
_You can barely make out the Sennheiser logo on it. Though, I'm sure they didn't actuall construct it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Groovy._

 

wow.


----------



## Jan Meier

> You can barely make out the Sennheiser logo on it. Though, I'm sure they didn't actuall construct it

 The clockwork has been made by Seiko.



 Jan


----------



## walkerboh

I'm sorry this might sound stupid but since this thread is about watches I was wondering how you guys got the smell of sweat out of leather bands? My watch is driving me crazy at the moment because of the smell....


----------



## adhoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *walkerboh* 
_I'm sorry this might sound stupid but since this thread is about watches I was wondering how you guys got the smell of sweat out of leather bands? My watch is driving me crazy at the moment because of the smell...._

 

hope these links help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.karnalleather.com/care.html
http://www.leatherassociation.com/FLeathercare.html


----------



## immtbiker

walkerboh
 As it says in one of adhoc's links, warm soapy water works fine on a real leather band. My Panerai manual says anytime you swim in salt water, to soak the band in the warm soapy, then warm fresh water wash, and to lay flat and keep away from heat. Cows get wet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I had a Swiss Army watch that stunk, and I had to soak it, but it eventually fell apart, and needed replacement.

 As far as that binary watch is concerned, I am to far out of college, for my brain to do the conversion. By the time I figure out what time it is...I'm already late


----------



## walkerboh

Thanks for the heads up I'll try wash it in warm water. By the way watch is the Elysee GMT. Not much compared to the other watches here but I like it


----------



## kwkarth

Just picked up a couple of new watches over the holidays. A Breitling Navitimer Heritage and an Ernst Benz Chronoscope.

 They are both physically large watches, which I like.










 I like them both very much.


----------



## saint.panda

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigD* 
_My dream watch: Lange & Sohne



_

 

I saw this Lange 1 in a Munich shop window this Christmas and it's even more captivating in real life. Innovative design yet ingenuous, masculine without being protrusive, oozes with quality and just a fine piece of craftsmanship. Friend of mine has it although he rarely wears it and who would resent?


----------



## bong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *romesaz* 
_HEY! Another Skagen owner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!_

 

heh... yeah, i love my Skagen. it's ultra thin and light, with a simple, elegant design. and they're cheap too!

 but it's the Oakley watches that does it for me. to me, most watches look too conventional, traditional, and sometimes downright garish and tacky. almost all of Oakley's watches redefines watch design and/or takes it to a new level. they look futuristic without looking sci-fi or kitchy. 

 this is my dream watch right now... Oakley Judge in Copper/Polished finish.


----------



## BigD

bong, that looks like something from alien movie...
 saintpanda, I too had that lange in my hands and it was absolutely melting in my hands.

 Here's patek philippe grand complications listed at US$150,000 without any stones and jewels. This is a pure watch!!!


----------



## jerb

Quote:


 jerb, ah, the binary. i was once considering getting one of those. quite the conversation piece eh? 
 

yeah nothing better than when some one asks "what time is it" or "may i see your watch". i <3 the look on their faces


----------



## pspivak

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigD* 
_bong, that looks like something from alien movie...
 saintpanda, I too had that lange in my hands and it was absolutely melting in my hands.

 Here's patek philippe grand complications listed at US$150,000 without any stones and jewels. This is a pure watch!!!



_

 

Does it have a minute repeater? I do not see the actuator on the left side.


----------



## BigD

Quote:


 pspivak: Does it have a minute repeater? I do not see the actuator on the left side. 
 

I wdn't know never seen it in person. This grand is probably in a vault where it's safe.


----------



## viper32

That Patek is not a repeater. It is just a chronograph. If you guys like watches, I will post some of mine. I make my living repairing and restoring antique pocket and wristwatches. 

 Do not own a jewelry store or do retail or work on battery watches. I do shop work only. I work for places like Sothebys, Christies, and collectors from arround the world. 

 I would be happy to answer any questions related to Horology if I can. 


 Thanks


----------



## BigD

Viper, that's cool that you get to see the rarest collectibles around the world. Do some swiss watch manufacturers make one of a kind custom watches? Not talking about just jewerly, but the mechanism and the body.


----------



## Unclewai




----------



## viper32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BigD* 
_Viper, that's cool that you get to see the rarest collectibles around the world. Do some swiss watch manufacturers make one of a kind custom watches? Not talking about just jewerly, but the mechanism and the body._

 

BigD, 

 Your right I get to see what very few people even know exist. I love what I do and take great pride in making parts for watches that are 100's of years old.

 Yes and no. If you are talking mostly about modern wrist, most of the manufacturers use other peoples "Movements" mechanism's and customize only a few things to call it there own, IE... Dial, Hands, and Case. Some add more complicated features. 

 There are times when they make a limited edition or small production runs of certain types of watches that contain functions that are not found in their standard line. 

 Getting to the no part, There are a few watchmakers that do whats called a contract watch. This is a watch made for a client that is one off or a design that will be used in very limited quantities. Today this is very expensive to do. A man named George Daniels is one of these people, he makes watches that use whats called a coaxial escapement, and others that are of his own design and can get expensive. 

 Back before say 1940, just as a reference. Some people used to have very complicated watches made for them and the industry would do whatever it took to make it happen. They were fairly expensive for the day. Today however these types of watches can get ultra expensive, and a small number into the multiple millions. 

 I hope this Sorry for rambling, but I never thought I would see watch stuff on a HiFi site. 

 You are welcome to PM me if you have other questions, so I don't bore the site.


----------



## elvergun

Wow…I’m impressed by the watches I saw on this thread.


 For a little while, I thought I was on TimeZone.


----------



## Barney Rubble

I have had a Breitling SuperOcean Professional for 5 years. 

 It has got a tiny helium canister that floods the face compartment when the watch goes below 1000 ft or something.

 It is nice to know, obviously going down to the depth my head would probably explode but the watch would be perfect - LoL


----------



## Voodoochile

Not a good pic, but I like a pretty simple looking watch, and like the rectangular old school look.
 This is the Oris I wear:


----------



## sr20dem0n

too lazy to read this whole thing so I don't know if it's been posted before...

 Citizen Eco-Drive Modena - Perpetual Calendar - Titanium


----------



## mjg

off topic but,

 sweet alias, much respect to sr20det's . I'm into tuning nissans also, checkout my profile.


----------



## sr20dem0n

02 max se 6-spd?

 very nice, I have a lot of respect for the vg35. I have a few friends with the 6-spd 02-03 max se, they're definitely nice cars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 unfortunately I dont have a det, just the regular de that came in the 01 sentra se, but it's pretty fun nonetheless (with i/h/e, mm, ss, and coilovers that is, stock it kinda sucks)

 [/end hijack]


----------



## saturnine

Now: 




 (Oakley D2)

 Before: 






 (Seiko Arctura by Jorg Hysek)

 Next: Oakley Timebomb


----------



## pspivak

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *viper32* 
_That Patek is not a repeater. It is just a chronograph. If you guys like watches, I will post some of mine. I make my living repairing and restoring antique pocket and wristwatches. 

 Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

I thought that a Grand Comp needed to have a minute repeater, chronograph, perpetual calandar and moonphase.

 If you really want to see some watches as art, this month a certain watch magazine put out a supplement about a company called Berguet. This guy Berguet was a very skilled inventor and many important features in the mechanical watches of today are credited to him including shock resistance, modifications to the escapement, and the tourbillion (ask me). This guy was the watchmaker to kings and queens of Eruope in the late 1700's and early 1800's. Anyway, it is worth a look if nothing else to drool at the pictures.


----------



## null

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *walkerboh* 
_I'm sorry this might sound stupid but since this thread is about watches I was wondering how you guys got the smell of sweat out of leather bands? My watch is driving me crazy at the moment because of the smell...._

 

On a similar note, how do you get sweat smell out of steel band wristwatches?


----------



## mjg

The picture quality kinda sucks but, those are my nice watches.

 From left to right:

 Tag 6000 Chronometer, Rolex GMT Oyster Perpetual, Tag Kirium Quartz.
 Just an observation (from awatch layman) The Tag 6000, being almost 20 years newer then the GMT, has a very amazing movement, and has been my fathers watche since a year before i was born. It was given to me, to pass upon my child when he is roughly my age (25 years or so). 

 The movement is almost comparable to the Tag at so many years newer? Now that says something about the quality of a rolex. Don't get me wrong, the 6000 is great, but the rolex, could even be a seiko for all it mattered, 
 my father wore it for 24 something years and "borrowed" it from me as he put it, it was one of the first fine pieces he purchased when he became a success. It's an honor to "borrow" it.


----------



## adhoc

just picked up 2 breitlings - a navitimer 92 and an aerospace. w00t w00t! 

 pictures coming up soon.


----------



## adhoc

thought i should share this with all ot you - 

http://chronocentric.com/contents/

 by any measure, an excellent info-filled site for watch owners.


----------



## pspivak

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *adhoc* 
_thought i should share this with all ot you - 

http://chronocentric.com/contents/

 by any measure, an excellent info-filled site for watch owners._

 

Also try http://www.thepurists.com if you want to see the high end of watches. They have forums for Patek, Berguet, A. Lange, Ulysse Nardin, among others. They are like a headfi for high end watches.


----------



## vbmechanic

1942 Breitling in 18k rose gold


----------



## mjg

wow,
 i'm sure that watch is rare and priceless.


----------



## radicaltothemax

How do you take good pictures of a watch??

 Thats the best I can get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But, thats my watch, a vintage Rolex that was my Grandfathers in one point in time. 

 I haven't taken the band off to find out when it was made, but my dad told me sometime between 1945-1955


----------



## mjg

truly remarkable statement about rolex when a watch of that vintage is still being worn and works well ; ).

 People b!tch at times about rolex's accuracy and that it loses time more so then say an omega or breitling. Yet look at how many rolex's there are, what hell they've gone through, and they still work!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *radicaltothemax* 
_


 How do you take good pictures of a watch??

 Thats the best I can get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, thats my watch, a vintage Rolex that was my Grandfathers in one point in time. 

 I haven't taken the band off to find out when it was made, but my dad told me sometime between 1945-1955_

 

You can get a scratch-proof sapphire crystal put on that watch, and make it real nice.


----------



## adhoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *radicaltothemax* 
_


 How do you take good pictures of a watch??

 Thats the best I can get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

a good bet would be to enable _macro _on your digital camera. the button should have this logo - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. macro is good for close up shots. and place the watch on a black background. black velvet would be perfect.


----------



## Zweroboi

Now:
 Swatch Skin Chrono




 Before:
 I don't remember...


----------



## adhoc

*navitimer 92:*
 [ps: this is the older version of the navitimer, hence the lack of a date at 4 o'clock]
















*aerospace:*


----------



## radicaltothemax

That Navtime is beautiful

 I've recently fallen in love with Breitlings, I'd love to have one

 (man, why do I always like expensive things, why can't I be entralled with knitting or something)


----------



## thatopampguy

My K-Series Rolex Seadweller, 2002. It's a beauty although since I took this picture, the watch has undergone quite a beating.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Twigs* 
_I want one of these watches. too bad their like 20,000$._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_$20,000? That's like 3 Head-Fi CD players!_

 

Hey, A --

 I missed your shocked post ... guess you missed KG's uber-paradigm earlier in the thread (page 5 by my settings) ... to what audiophile tidbits would you equate K's referenced gems to? (I figure you'd know some juicy equivalents...)


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kevin gilmore* 
_The picture of the new zenith is from their website, not mine.
 Its probably that huge so you can zoom in on the toubillon cage.
 Everyone is now posting huge pictures from the new pro cameras.
 Get used to it. Dsl or die 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got one response back from one dealer saying the watch is
 anywhere from $10k to $30k depending on whether its gold or
 platinum, and whether the band is the same. Compared to many
 of the other watch companies out there, this is actually a very
 reasonable price.

 The chronoswiss tourbillon with a leather band retails for $43,500
 The iwc davinci tourbillon with a leather band retails for $59,995
 (or $70,500 with a gold band)
 The Lange and Sohne tourbillon with a leather band retails for $86,000
 The Patek Phillipe retails for (go look it up you won't believe it)
_

 







 [I'll post my homey time toys when I find Canon time.]


----------



## Jose Perez

Here's a nice casual watch I picked up while I was out in San Fransico a few weeks ago (I bought the brown one on the right). Only cost $100 and is very comfy to wear. Only prob is that it looks HUGE on my relatively thin wrist...oh well.


----------



## Oski

Jose, that is an interesting piece. It is a copy of a WWII Laco German Lufwaffe (yes, Nazi) observation watch circa 1940.

 Here are some of my original issued military watches (British emphasis):

 First, my pride and joy, a 1953 RAF (Royal Airforce) with full service markings. Fully restored by Omega in Bienne Switzerland.









 Yup, that watch is actually over 50 years old.

 A 1960's Royal Navy H.S. 9 (Hydrographical Survey). While many well known watch makers use the robust Lemania movements, the company didn't actually make many watches themselves.





 1970's RAF. CWC now has the exclusive contract to produce timepieces for the British military.





 Seiko Royal Navy helicopter pilot's watch from 1984 (first military watch Seiko made since WWII)





 German airforce watch from the 1970's. Heuer (before the TAG part), which was manufactured by Sinn of Germany.


----------



## zachary80

My latest and greatest:


----------



## cpw

Love this watch. Have a huge collection of Swatches but haven't worn one since I got this except to paint the house.
 CPW


----------



## mjg

i love the tag 6000, i have the 6000 chronometer with a copper dial. I posted the pic in this thread somehwere


----------



## funnytimes

timex marlin recent repro. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 also have this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 swapped the bands, but looking for a nicer looking replacement band for the first one. 





 looks soo nice, wonder what is it worth

 if only i could find at least one of the original repro versions 
http://timex.homestead.com/marlinrepro.html


----------



## comabereni

*Omega Seamaster. Circa mid-1950's. I just love these things.*


----------



## bong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *saturnine* 
_Now: 




 (Oakley D2)
 Next: Oakley Timebomb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

how's the Oakley D2? i never had a digital read-out watch, but if i did, i think i'll pick one of these up.

 i just got a White dial Timebomb last week... i can't stop gushing about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :










 and the collection:


----------



## mbriant

I had a wave of nostalgia looking at those Timex Watches. I worked part time in a variety store in the late 60's and we used to sell a ton of those Marlins out of the big plastic revolving display. Back then Timex owned the low end watch market. There was no Swatch or the multitude of inexpensive watch brands we see today. It seems funny seeing them now as reproductions and even collector's items.


----------



## Tyson

Love my Breitling, it is a TANK of a watch


----------



## adhoc

holy crap! check this out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the watches of baghdad 

 to quote a wag on another forum where i found this link - imagine the queues to enlist if the US army gave out pateks..


----------



## Tyson

Just found out I got a raise and a bonus at work, so of course I went right out and bought (I love Breitlings):


----------



## Tyson

I hope the above doesn't come off as "bragging" (I absolutely abhor braggarts), but rather that it comes off as me attempting to share some good fortune


----------



## NeoteriX

I randomly saw this thread and decided to contribute --

 Some watch I got for free for taking a Mazda 3 on a test drive...


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyson* 
_Just found out I got a raise and a bonus at work, so of course I went right out and bought (I love Breitlings):




_

 

Tyson,
 Congrats man! That's an absolutely awesome watch. I love mine which is the same model and dial color. Have you noticed with yours that you have to set it one minute fast and then the gear train sort of catches up and it ends up being right on the mark?

 (P.S. I've really benefitted from and enjoyed your Scotch ratings. We seem to have similar tastes in Scotch and watches)


----------



## Tyson

I haven't noticed, I'll have to check it out when I get home - I'm wearing the Breitling Colt today, it just looks better with jeans and a non-dressy shirt better. The Navitimer Heritage works better with my nicer clothes, while still keeping that rugged, kick-@ss vibe (which I love).

 I've been a bit lax on the tasting notes, I've tried several scotches lately that I've not recorded anything on, some of them quite good. I'll have to get off my lazy streak soon...


----------



## ajt976

This is my first post, so you'll have to forgive me if anything is wrong.

 I first must say that I really admire your Breitling watches, truly magnificent pieces of work. 
 This is my first nice watch, and I love it to death.






 It’s the Seiko Kinetic Auto-Relay. I would have liked to get the Kinetic Chronograph, but I think the simple elegance of this watch is what really got to me in the end.

 I’ve been lurking in your forums for about a week now and I really enjoy it here, you are all very knowledgeable and very helpful. Thanks much for everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Best regards,
 Andrew


----------



## Dimitris

I like my Tag Heuer Kirium Chronograph. I got it when i got tired of buying Swatches and scratching-destroying them.After this i have never thought of getting another one. Maybe an IWC when i am older.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyson* 
_I haven't noticed, I'll have to check it out when I get home - I'm wearing the Breitling Colt today, it just looks better with jeans and a non-dressy shirt better. The Navitimer Heritage works better with my nicer clothes, while still keeping that rugged, kick-@ss vibe (which I love).

 I've been a bit lax on the tasting notes, I've tried several scotches lately that I've not recorded anything on, some of them quite good. I'll have to get off my lazy streak soon..._

 

The Colt is a cool watch too. Still on my list to get some day are a Breitling Aerospace or B1 and also a Breitling Chrono Avenger M1. Talk about a "tank" of a watch! Not only waterproof, but chronograph buttons fully operational to 1000m, 3,300ft. Neither the Aerospace/B1 or the M1 are mechanical watches, but they're representative of the best Quartz movements available.

 Cheers!


----------



## adhoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* 
_The Colt is a cool watch too. Still on my list to get some day are a Breitling Aerospace or B1 and also a Breitling Chrono Avenger M1. Talk about a "tank" of a watch! Not only waterproof, but chronograph buttons fully operational to 1000m, 3,300ft. Neither the Aerospace/B1 or the M1 are mechanical watches, but they're representative of the best Quartz movements available.

 Cheers!_

 

my next breitling would probably be a montbrilliant. silver face. with a navitimer bracelet.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* 
_The Colt is a cool watch too. Still on my list to get some day are a Breitling Aerospace or B1 and also a Breitling Chrono Avenger M1. Talk about a "tank" of a watch! Not only waterproof, but chronograph buttons fully operational to 1000m, 3,300ft. Neither the Aerospace/B1 or the M1 are mechanical watches, but they're representative of the best Quartz movements available.

 Cheers!_

 

Watches are no longer being called waterproof...just water resistant. They're covering their arses.


----------



## UW Howie

This is my watch... nothing too special but it suits me for now. Casio G-Shock MTG-520.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Watches are no longer being called waterproof...just water resistant. They're covering their arses._

 

Understood, my words, not Breitling's. If something is pushbutton operational at 3300 feet below the surface of the water, I call it waterproof.


----------



## immtbiker

Even the Bell & Ross Hydromax, which goes down to 33000 (that's right....thousand) feet, is only called water-resistant. According to Tourneau, any watch with any outside components, such as chrono buttons or screw in crowns, cannot be called waterproof...which just about covers every watch. Lawsuits have once agained ruined our quality of life, except the ones being awarded the money


----------



## Thaddy

Here are my Team College-Fi watches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The one on the left is the daily watch, which I've had since my freshman year in high school (21 now). I bought The Arkitekt on the right to wear when I dress up, it's a little bit classier than the other hunk of silver


----------



## falkon72

I've been looking for a new watch for the last 4 months. I think that Fossil that I've had since 7th grade (I'm 18) is pretty much done. I'm kinda annoyed that I really haven't found one that really catches my eye. I'm willing to spend up to $300. 

 Do any of you have suggestions? 

 I generally like a large black/blue watch face with chronograph but I'm open to suggestions. I'm looking for a daily wear watch and I've accepted the fact that it'll get scratched so I prefer something that will look ok after it's worn. So far, I like the Tissot PRS200 in black with white dials and the PRS 516 Chrono.


----------



## MuZI

Why not go for a Seiko SKX 009?

 Check on ebay.


----------



## falkon72

I like it.
 Any more suggestions?


----------



## MuZI

Do you like the diving style watches?


----------



## falkon72

I like most divers.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *falkon72* 
_I like most divers._

 

Especially Jacques Cousteau, and Lloyd Bridges...they are so manly


----------



## adhoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Especially Jacques Cousteau, and Lloyd Bridges...they are so manly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

roflmao.


----------



## Nisbeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *falkon72* 
_I generally like a large black/blue watch face with chronograph but I'm open to suggestions. I'm looking for a daily wear watch and I've accepted the fact that it'll get scratched so I prefer something that will look ok after it's worn. So far, I like the Tissot PRS200 in black with white dials and the PRS 516 Chrono._

 

I've had a PRS200 for almost 5 years now and I really like it. Mine's pretty scratched by it still looks good (the glass is sapphire and doesn't have a single scratch, but the stainless steel case is another matter...). It's pretty accurate and I've only had to change the battery once since I got it. The dealer where I bought mine said the "next step" up would be a series 2000 TAG-Heuer which is more than three times the price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you like the looks, I don't think you'll be able to find anything better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 /U.


----------



## immtbiker

falkon72...a lot of Hamilton watches are $300-400, and are cool looking.

 3 examples in the $350 range...

http://www.classybrand.com/watches/w...&pid=H24412712


----------



## falkon72

Thanks for the help so far. I'm actually not a fan of Tag so I wouldn't buy one anyways. That Hamilton looks really NICE. I'll have to think about that one. What other suggestions?


----------



## BigD

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *falkon72* 
_Thanks for the help so far. I'm actually not a fan of Tag so I wouldn't buy one anyways. That Hamilton looks really NICE. I'll have to think about that one. What other suggestions?_

 

Falkon, have you seen other watches on this thread? Namely Seiko divers series. Very well built timepiece.

 Anyway, I just bought a new watch at the same store I spotted those funky headphones, zumreed. It's the Casio Film Watch. Looks really retro and geeky.


----------



## falkon72

That casio really looks cool! Congrats!

 I've looked at the divers series and they just seem a little too clumsy to me. The bezels seem just huge. I would prefer something of closer to a speedmaster size. Oh, that last Hamilton is pretty awesome. I am thinking about that.

 Also, I am totally willing to go used so if you have anything in that department to suggest, I'm all for it. If you happen to have some watches that you're looking to unload, please drop me a PM!


----------



## Tyson

For about $250 I think the Xemex Offroad is pretty hard to beat (although I like the Tissot watches too):


----------



## falkon72

I have to agree. That watch is damn sexy! I think I like the chrono better, though.


----------



## Tyson

Yes, that is a cool watch, but you won't find it for less that $1200 (if you are very lucky). But it is a sweet watch:






 I am not sure if the one I picked up a while back was a special edition or not, but mine has the chrono on one side in black, and on the back side it has a white face (ie, the watch is reversable). I think it's pretty sweet, but I can't find any more of them anywhwere:

 Black face:






 White Face on reverse side:


----------



## falkon72

That's just beautiful. I've read that the diameter's only 33mm though. That seems a bit small. Do you have any pics of it on your wrist with another watch so I can compare?


----------



## Tyson

Yeah, 33mm sounds about right, it looks fine on my wrist, not a huge statement, fairly small, but elegant. For comparison, an Omega Speedmaster is about 42 mm, while the Breitlings start around 44mm and go up to 54mm!!!!

 Sorry, no pics, but maybe will post some when I get my digital camera working again.

 Also, another fairly common watch is the Movado Museum watch, you've probably seen it in shops, it's only 29mm, but in real life doesn't look "too small". Here's a pic:


----------



## immtbiker

For $100, I got this one...it is a knockoff of the Panerai Luminor, mentioned in the early days of this thread. I got the one with a brown leather band. I loved it so much, I eventually bought the real deal.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ayphotohosting


----------



## adhoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *falkon72* 
_Oh, that last Hamilton is pretty awesome. I am thinking about that._

 

agreed. the lloyd and trent models are classic designs imo. there's a non-chrono lloyd with a silver dial that looks _absolutely _ stunning in real life. sapphire-faced too if that sort of thing matters to you (rest are just mineral glass). ref no. H19415753 in case you're interested - google it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the ventura, naturally, is another classic design - but imo perhaps a _little _ too commonly seen on wrists nowadays.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Even the Bell & Ross Hydromax, which goes down to 33000 (that's right....thousand) feet, is only called water-resistant. According to Tourneau, any watch with any outside components, such as chrono buttons or screw in crowns, cannot be called waterproof...which just about covers every watch. Lawsuits have once agained ruined our quality of life, except the ones being awarded the money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The cool thing about the M1 Breitling's buttons is that they do not penetrate the case at all, they simply bring a magnet outside the case into the proximity of a reed relay inside the case to do the switching.


----------



## falkon72

apparently, the xemex also somes in 37mm without crown. The 33 mm is the midsize version. I'm seriously considering it. Anyone else have any more suggestions or used watches to sell?


----------



## Jose Perez

Just saw this thing of beauty online:





 More pics available HERE


----------



## immtbiker

I understand everything, except what the 6 and 10 symbolize.

 How much?

 EDIT: I see now that they are a 9 and a 10, not a 6 and a 10.


----------



## Jose Perez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_I understand everything, except what the 6 and 10 symbolize.

 How much?_

 

I believe the number that is actually at the minute hand represents the current hour reading and the other two are there as "show" for the time being. When the hour changes the minute hand slides back to 0, where the next hour "block" (in this case 9) is waiting. The current hour "block" rolls to its next position (the 8 would go to 11) and the process continues. Three blocks, each with four sides, makes for all twelve hour positions

 As for the price tag i believe its in the neighborhood of $105K in gold and $140K in platinum


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jose Perez* 
_
 As for the price tag i believe its in the neighborhood of $105K in gold and $140K in platinum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 


 Roof over your head?

 Watch on your wrist?

 Roof over your head?

 Watch on your wrist?






 -Ed


----------



## immtbiker

If that's the case, how do you know which of the 3 "hour blocks" is used at any given time.


----------



## Tyson

The block next to the minute hand is the current hour. On the watch, the time displayed is 8:30.


----------



## immtbiker

I got the 8:30 (actually 8:31) part, but for the 9 and 10 o'clock blocks to come next, the whole assembly with the 3 blocks would have to rotate, and then all three blocks would have to pivot to show the next 3 hours, starting with 11.
 That's incredible micro mechanics. And interesting that the next series of three hours would be 11, 12, 1...instead of starting with 1, 2, 3 and finishing with 10, 11, 12.
 Either way, being a Harry Winston, somebody wore that to the Grammy's. Very unique.


----------



## Jose Perez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_I got the 8:30 (actually 8:31) part, but for the 9 and 10 o'clock blocks to come next, the whole assembly with the 3 blocks would have to rotate, and then all three blocks would have to pivot to show the next 3 hours, starting with 11.
 That's incredible micro mechanics. And interesting that the next series of three hours would be 11, 12, 1...instead of starting with 1, 2, 3 and finishing with 10, 11, 12.
 Either way, being a Harry Winston, somebody wore that to the Grammy's. Very unique._

 

Actually, once 9:00 hits and the block that is currently showing the 8 would rotate as it passes the 60 minute marker to show it as an 11 (I'm assuming this is done by the same mechanism that moves the minute hand back to 0). At that point the three numbers showing would be 9 10 11

 Either way, it really is a beautiful piece of jewelry and engineering


----------



## immtbiker

Looking at the Day and Night, there are 2 indications for night, 1 moon with one star, and 1 moon with 2 stars. I wonder if there is a second sun, 180 degrees from the visable one?...So this is showing approx. 8:31 or 2 in the a.m. and must use the same mechanism that keeps rotating the 60 minutes.
 That, and the 5 day power reserve must be on a separate spring which tightens as other automatics do. This must be fun to reset if left on a dresser for more than the power reserve allows.


----------



## falkon72

What do you think of this watch for $300?


----------



## Tyson

I like it. I like watches that have big crystals and smaller steel areas. You will find that stainless steel (and gold) scratches up FAR more easily than the crystal. Same with leather bands vs. stainless steel bands. Leather (or crocodile) tends to hold up to wear and tear much better than stainless steel.

 I also think this watch rips styling queues from the Breitling MontBrilliant watches, but that's certainly not a bad thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I like the band a lot too.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *falkon72* 
_What do you think of this watch for $300?_

 

The only problem with that watch is that it is very classy looking. It is a full time dress watch. It wouldn't go with all occasions.


----------



## MuZI

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *falkon72* 
_What do you think of this watch for $300?_

 

The image doesn't work for me.


----------



## falkon72

try this

 I was thinking the same thing. But I find that I don't like large divers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that are too bulky and clumsy. I like something somewhat elegant. Basically it's ok if the bezel doesn't look like the orange monster. Anyone know anything around 250 used or new that would be less dressy?


----------



## ls20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *falkon72* 
_What do you think of this watch for $300?_

 

beautiful! i'd buy it


----------



## gregr507

Hey guys I have enjoyed reading through this thread, I wish I could afford some of the watches you guys have! I'm 16 right now and my 17th birthday is coming up in may, I have had my old fossil watch since 8th grade so I'm thinking about getting something newer and nicer. 

 I don't have that much money to work with since my dad doesn't think it's a good idea to spend so much money on a watch since they all do the same thing lol. Well I would like to keep it in the mid 100's and under preferably, I have been looking at some nice (for me) citizen and seiko watches. Is there anything I should be looking for or that you guys recommend? I don't really know all that much about watches but I would like to learn more. Thanks for the help


----------



## Tyson

Couldn't stand it any longer, so I bought one of these. Watch fund is very much depleted now, so no new watches for a while. I do plan to get some nicer straps for this one though. A brown crocodile strap, and a black leather strap would both look very sweet on this watch, IMO.


----------



## Thaddy

Tyson that watch looks really nice, and I agree with the leather straps. It would look much classier. However, I'm not a huge fan of the yellow. I think I'd want the faceplate to be either gunmetal or silver


----------



## Tyson

Already have a gunmetal face of a very similar breitling. You'd be suprised how great a brown croc strap and the yellow face make this look for an "everyday" watch that gets attention, but doesn't scream "I spent $$$$$ on my watch". It will go great with all my green/tan/brown clothes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For my blue jeans and t-shirts, I've got the grey faced Breitling Colt (see previous page for the pic). I wish I didn't love watches like I do, they are more of a wallet drain than head-fi


----------



## chase




----------



## adhoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyson* 
_Couldn't stand it any longer, so I bought one of these. Watch fund is very much depleted now, so no new watches for a while. I do plan to get some nicer straps for this one though. A brown crocodile strap, and a black leather strap would both look very sweet on this watch, IMO.




_

 

oh beautiful! another breitling!


----------



## 1967cutlass

Thats my seiko. I like it.


----------



## Tyson

Here is a picture of the Navitimer and the Colt. The Navitimer is not small, at 41mm (43mm with crown), but the Colt is simply gargantuan.


----------



## Tyson

Sorry for the crappy pic, it's tough to take a pic with only one hand.


----------



## falkon72

haha, I never knew that the Colt would dwarf even a 41mm. That's gigantic.


----------



## mjg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyson* 
_Sorry for the crappy pic, it's tough to take a pic with only one hand._

 


 I like your watches alot! Personally i would've gone for the white gold bracelet with the interesting pattern as in the generic picture you pasted of the watch intitally, i've felt that watch on my wrist, it felt like a paper weight. Congrats on the recent watches, i know it's an addictive hobby.


 Off topic
 Just curious how alot of you guys deal with self winding watches?

 I've tried to shake them up a bit each day, it helps not a bit, i have to generally go through phases wehere i where either the rolex or tag 6000 chronometer, and if im ultra lazy i just wear my kirium which has a battery.

 What do you guys use to shake up the watches?


----------



## Tyson

Thanks mjg! 

 Re: the band, I used to love metal bands, but I've never had one hold up and look nice over time. They always need touching up and re-polishing, a pain, IMO. The blue leather band on the navitimer matches the blue face, and works very well when I wear my blue, white, or grey clothes. Plus it's actually a lot less likely to get scuffed or have "desk rash" happen to it. I used to have a Rolex Submariner which I replaced the band on it because the steel band just got too scratched up over time and upkeep was a bother.

 Here's a bit better shot of the Navitimer, still somewhat crappy, but hopefully gives an impression of it's elegance...


----------



## Tyson

Here's another comparison shot of the Navitimer and the Colt, from the back. The composition is fun because it contains 3 of my favorite things - Scotch, Watches, and Headphones


----------



## TheReaper

Trying to figure out my new camera...


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mjg* 
_Off topic
 Just curious how alot of you guys deal with self winding watches?
 I've tried to shake them up a bit each day, it helps not a bit, i have to generally go through phases wehere i where either the rolex or tag 6000 chronometer, and if im ultra lazy i just wear my kirium which has a battery.
 What do you guys use to shake up the watches?_

 

It's interesting that we have the same tastes in brands of watches. I have a T5 Kirium and a Submariner.

 For my Bell&Ross and my Submariner, I used to try to switch off, everyday so they wouldn't wind down. But it was a logistical nightmare. There are many sub-$100 watch winders on EBay. I got one for $60 with rechargables that last a month, and rotate in 3 directions. When I wear the Tag, one of the others, has to die, because I never really get the promised power reseerve. They say it's bad to let the watch wind down because the lube gets gummy, but I know guys with Rolex's from the 60's and '70's that say "feh" to that theory, and theirs work fine.


----------



## adhoc

i know - it's a daily dilemma for me:

 1. shall i let my watches run down? that way, i would save the movement from some wear and tear.

 or

 2. should i keep them wound all the time by using a winder? that way, i keep the lube from gumming up.






PS: i'm looking for something relatively inexpensive (<$500) that is automatic, and looks somewhat classy. something along the lines of a breitling montbrillant (ref132) or a hamilton lloyd. any suggestions?


----------



## Edwood

http://www.v10k.com/v10k/

 About as scratch proof as it gets. LOL

 -Ed


----------



## romesaz

Rado watches are beautiful! I only wish I could afford one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *sigh* oh well.


----------



## Tyson

I'm having a hard time deciding which of these 2 I should get. I can only afford one, and I love the looks of both. 1st, the Cartier Santos 100:








 Or, the Panerai Marina Militare:






 Obvously, going to put a hole in my pocket, having a very hard time deciding....


----------



## immtbiker

Tyson, I have the Panerai...but my crown is on the right side of the dial. Is this a new model, or did I miss this one?


----------



## 10068

Mine is Coleman... has every feature you could want, even has 4 alarms. All-metal construction. For 20 bucks.


----------



## Tyson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Tyson, I have the Panerai...but my crown is on the right side of the dial. Is this a new model, or did I miss this one?_

 

They make left handed and right handed versions of this watch. I could only find a good pic of the left handed version, but I'll be getting a right handed one (if I decide to get it).

 How do you like yours? Comfortable? How big does it look on your wrist?


----------



## immtbiker

Tyson...It is very comfortable, and yes it does look big on my wrist. However, everytime I wear it, I get comments on how handsome and manly it looks. Here's mine:


----------



## BigD

I dig Panerai and it's coming from a cartier french tank chrono owner.


----------



## PATB

Here's a pic of my submariner -- only watch at the moment.


----------



## Thaddy

You sir, own my dream watch


----------



## bLue_oNioN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *romesaz* 
_Rado watches are beautiful! I only wish I could afford one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *sigh* oh well._

 

That is true, but I think they would look rather out-of-place on my actual arm. Same with quite a few Rolex watches... wonderful to look but rather ridiculous when worn by some. Almost like how some people can pull off the pink shirt look, while others just look silly.

 How does one go about ensuring that their watch "clicks" with the person and doesn't seem out of place?

 EDIT: Beautiful photo shots btw =)


----------



## seesoe

here is my watch it i wonder full to use i like it even though i got in lots of trouble using it in school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i would go and turn the tv's on and off at school lolololol


----------



## BANGPOD

The Breitling Aeromarine Quartz Colt Wristwatch...
 My main watch followed by an Invicta and a Cross.

 The latter two are nice as well, but the Breitling!

 BANGPOOP


----------



## kontai69

Here are some watches from my collection...





*Omega Seamaster Pro Chronometer (midsize)*
 I've had the Omega for over two years and it consistently runs +2/-2 secs/day, which I find astonishing considering its a mechanical watch. Never had to need to use the helium escape valve and its 1000ft water resistance, yet. I barely know how to swim. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*Tissot Ballade with crocodile strap*
 Nice looking watch, but off by +10sec/day. It has a display back revealing its gold-colored movement.





*Coach Morgan watch*
 I like the "exploding" numbers on the dial.

 I also have a Casio G-Shock and a Timex chonograph.
 P.S. These are real pics that I've taken myself.


----------



## 10068

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *seesoe* 
_





 here is my watch it i wonder full to use i like it even though i got in lots of trouble using it in school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i would go and turn the tv's on and off at school lolololol_

 

nice! that is classic.

 there's a TV in the mental health clinic I attend, and i'm alwasy tempted to change the channel to something violent or sexual and see all the patients in the waiting room go nuts


----------



## seesoe

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sduibek* 
_nice! that is classic.

 there's a TV in the mental health clinic I attend, and i'm alwasy tempted to change the channel to something violent or sexual and see all the patients in the waiting room go nuts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

LOLLOL i say go for it!


----------



## mahkook

I posted before about my collection of Wile E. Coyote watches, but have since then added several new ones. I have also figured out how to host my pictuers on my charter web page and so can now show much better pictures of them all. 

 There are at least 4 or 5 more out there that I know of but have yet to aquire... if anyone has any leads on any of them, I would greatly appreciate the info!

 Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My collection


----------



## mjg

PATB said:
			
		

> Here's a pic of my submariner -- only watch at the moment.
> 
> drool at patb's submariner!!
> (edit took the pic out cuz its huge and annoying and its already up top)
> ...


----------



## immtbiker

I wanted the Submariner that was 2-tone (gold/stainless) with a blue face, but it was ridiculously expensive. I opted for the model witout a date. Took me 2 years to pay off.


----------



## mjg

immtbiker said:
			
		

> I wanted the Submariner that was 2-tone (gold/stainless) with a blue face, but it was ridiculously expensive. I opted for the model witout a date. Took me 2 years to pay off.
> 
> nah man,
> 
> i'd go for that watch over the blue submarier anyday. That watch yer describing is around 5-6 grand im thinking also. I'm not roling like that anytime soon.


----------



## Thaddy

If you don't mind me asking Immtbiker, how muc would a Submariner like that run a guy? I've been drooling over that exact model you have for a year now, I can't wait until I graduate and get a real job so I can be in debt (thanks Head-Fi!)


----------



## bong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mahkook* 
_I posted before about my collection of Wile E. Coyote watches, but have since then added several new ones. My collection_

 

wow dude... that's a lot of Wile E. Coyote watches! that's quite a collection you've got there, i couldn't even go through all the photos. i particularly liked the embossed looking one. 

 i just got a new watch last week... an Oakley Judge in Polished Stainless Steel finish with a Copper dial. 





 and the collection...


----------



## PATB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Thaddy* 
_If you don't mind me asking Immtbiker, how muc would a Submariner like that run a guy? I've been drooling over that exact model you have for a year now, I can't wait until I graduate and get a real job so I can be in debt (thanks Head-Fi!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thaddy, I have been dreaming of owning a sub since high school, but took me another 20 years to actually afford one. Don't rush as these are the last things you should buy with your extra money.

 A non-date submariner would be about $3.2K and one with date would be about $4.2K new from an authorized dealer. Make sure you get it from an authrorized dealer from a warranty and peace of mind stand point (lots of fakes). You can probably get an 8% discount depending on availability.

 The non-date submariner is not only missing date (doh!), but is also not a certified superlative chronometer. It doesn't mean anything (more of a marketing trick) cause they are both not as accurate as an el cheapo quartz watch anyway and I read somewhere that they have the same accuracy except the non-date is not submitted for certification. Lots of people prefer the non-date as the fisheye thingy over the date is not as elegant. I needed the date so I coughed up the extra dough.


----------



## mjg

how about a vintage GMT like mine? I'm sure you can get a sweet deal on them. If you like, you can get them with a black dial as well, looks similar to the submariner. Also you get an extra hand that does cool stuff if u want(2 time zones).

 I've seen them on ebay for in the 1500 ish range.
 The rolex look is timeless, you don't have to get one brand spanking new.

 BTW PATB, chronometer does mean something, any watch called chronometer has to pass this 15 day long ridiculous and strict test in order to be deemed chronometer. It's a pretty special thing u should know!


----------



## immtbiker

I got mine at Tourneau for $3K, with no tax (had it mailed to a friend, out of state to avoid tax)...and the date version was $3600. Rolex's are not allowed to be discounted, else the store loses his dealership. Tourneau was able to swindle a deal, by offering $300 for any trade in, so Rolex can't get pissed. I also got a Tourneau pen, and a $50 Morton's Steakhouse gift certificate. The price has gone up since 2003. 
 In my box, it states that it *is* a certified superlative chronometer, so I am confused about Pat's comment. I was concerned that I wasn't getting the same quality, due to the verbage not being on the watch, but the salesman broke out the Rolex Literature to quell my concerns. According to Rolex there is no difference except the date and the cyclops. I wanted the date, but not the cyclops magnifying square, and was about to buy the Sea Dweller, but it was more money and goes deeper (both, which I didn't want).
 I have taken the watch to 150' on many occasions, and it has worked flawlessly...however, as PatB says, a $20 Timex does keep more accurate time. The feel and jeweled precision, is unlike anything else, I have experienced in any other piece of equipment. It makes you feel good when you wear it.

 I am 45 and was able to finance for 24 months, interest free. I don't think I would have bought it in my 20's unless, I was well off.
 This forum has a large varience in age, and that makes it really cool. They say that guys can get along from 18 to 80, but women like to stay in their own age circle. But when someone in college, makes a derogatory remark like, "how can you spend so much on a CD player", or in this case, a watch, they need to take into consideration 25 years of employment and children, and a mortgage, and hopefully being in college, will enable them to enjoy life, more in their 30's, 40's and 50's. 
 Having a great portable setup, and a nice $300 watch, would be the equivalent, of a Rolex and a Wadia, for a young man in his early 20's. 

 Just as long as your happy, and don't try to hurt anybody. Enjoy!
 (Sorry for the rant...but it pertains to other threads as well).


----------



## mjg

I am 45 and was able to finance for 24 months, interest free. I don't think I would have bought it in my 20's unless, I was well off.
 This forum has a large varience in age, and that makes it really cool. They say that guys can get along from 18 to 80, but women like to stay in their own age circle. But when someone in college, makes a derogatory remark like, "how can you spend so much on a CD player", or in this case, a watch, they need to take into consideration 25 years of employment and children, and a mortgage, and hopefully being in college, will enable them to enjoy life, more in their 30's, 40's and 50's. 
 Having a great portable setup, and a nice $300 watch, would be the equivalent, of a Rolex and a Wadia, for a young man in his early 20's. 


 Wow you know that's a really good comment to make... It nails it on the head i think. Personally i'm pretty fortunate in the sense i was able to make alot of cash then run off and squander it since i lived at home for awhile. When i made 2 grand and was able to afford one of my watches, no problem.. Had i been in a different situation, NO WAy! Nowadays especially, no way... I don't even know how i manage to secure enough money to be here and buy any audio gear (I manage it somehow, lots of penny pinching).

 Yet, anyone who is my peer at school, and is eager to be jealous of soemthig i have i'll let them know rather quickly i worked real hard to buy this stuff, and i also am rather fortunate. It's hard for alot of young guys to fathom actually working really hard to have this sort of stuff, especially after you see it blasted in your face by popular culture. I mean look at how hard 50 cent has to work to wear probablly a 30 grand watch? I guess life sometimes just aint fair. Yet you can get something pretty cool given what you have available (like immitbiker suggests).


----------



## Thaddy

Good stories and advice guys, I enjoyed reading them. Even though I'm 21, I still like to think I have a pretty solid idea of what I'd like to be doing 5 years down the road, and how much money I'd like to dedicate to my own place and car (things you need). However, I'm the type that would happily work many overtime hours so I can afford the nicer things in life. My parents never gave in to me when I was younger, I always had to work for the things that I wanted. It will be a nice feeling when I can finally purchase some nice audio equipment, watches, etc. knowing that I worked my butt off to get them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hey, who says Head-Fi just offers headphone advice?


----------



## PATB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_According to Rolex there is no difference except the date and the cyclops. _

 

Rumor has it that the non-date has a different movement that is not submitted for certification to the C.O.S.C., so the watch does not come with a chronometer seal and does not carry the "Superlative Chronometer Officially Certified" marking on the watch itself. If yours came with the seal, then the info I got at timezone.com is just Internet lore! I just browsed the Rolex site and cannot find the Submariner non-date model so can't double check the info.

 EDIT: As immtbiker said, an authorized dealer needs approval from Rolex to deviate from MSRP. This is how Rolex controls the value of the watches. However, from experience, you can get 8-10% on most models (Explorer 2, Datejust, non-date submariner, Sea Dweller Yachtmaster, GMT) without much haggling. Daytonas and date submariners are hard to get with a discount. I bought mine at the same time my business partner bought his yachmaster from the same store and we both received a "Tax" discount (8%). I also went back the following week to buy a datejust for my wife and got the "tax discount" even without asking for it! When you are ready to purchase, hang around at the Rolex forum of timezone.com to learn as much as you can.


----------



## ticomojo

I have recently been obsessing over watches, but just as my headphone obsession the collection is really non-existent except for a few cheap/decent pieces. Anyway, the reason I'm butting in is because I just discovered the beauty that is overstock.com. I mean I knew about overstock but I just now thought to look at watches over there... wow... very pretty and at decent prices too. I just thought I'd share:

http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2....ID=4&STL_ID=15

 Enjoy... and sorry about your wallet


----------



## gshan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ticomojo* 
_I have recently been obsessing over watches, but just as my headphone obsession the collection is really non-existent except for a few cheap/decent pieces. Anyway, the reason I'm butting in is because I just discovered the beauty that is overstock.com. I mean I knew about overstock but I just now thought to look at watches over there... wow... very pretty and at decent prices too. I just thought I'd share:

http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2....ID=4&STL_ID=15

*Enjoy... and sorry about your wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 

You better be. I'm already lusting after 2 watches on the first page.


----------



## TheReaper

These are two of my favorites...









 I think I'm going to buy this one since I can't afford the other two...


----------



## Jose Perez

Just ordered this piece off of ebay.




 I know there is a general dislike for the huge wave of "GermAsian" watches that are flooding the market, but I really liked the look of this one and couldn't pass up the $80 price


----------



## Tyson

I decided that I just couldn't bring myself to spend the $$ for a Panerai or a Cartier, and decided to go with an Omega Double Eagle instead (for a heck of a lot less money). Check it out (stock pic till my wife brings back my digital camera):


----------



## BigD

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyson* 
_I decided that I just couldn't bring myself to spend the $$ for a Panerai or a Cartier, and decided to go with an Omega Double Eagle instead (for a heck of a lot less money)._

 

Tyson, nice watch, but you know you still want that panerai...


----------



## donovansmith

I just bought this on Ebay, a Vostok mechanical watch:






 Figured for $23 shipped it can't be too bad. Sure looks better than the $40 Casio combination analog/digital I bought 2 years or so ago. For some reason I want a mechanical watch although I'll have to wind it every day and they aren't all that accurate. There's another watch I want to pick up from that seller next payday, too.


----------



## ticomojo

so I'm posting some of my favorites from that Overstock link I posted previously... I wish I had some money.

 I'm picky about Tags... I only like some of them - here are a couple I really like:








 I think someone already posted the Omega Speedmaster, but I like that one too so here it is with the black dial:





 The Baume & Mercier watches are just gorgeous... probably what I'd get if it wasn't a matter of money. With the leather band (my personal favorite) & with a stainless band:








 Now for some pretty watches I could actually afford (well maybe if I didn't need to pay some bills, eat, and pay for a vacation with the gf). I own a Kenneth Cole watch that I got for free for testdriving an Altima a few years back. Overall I like them... simple, maybe a little different. A few I came across that I particularly liked:











 Welp that's enough insomnia for me... time to make myself fall asleep... I guess I'll try to go to bed now... enjoy the pretty watches.

 -tico


----------



## dabblerblue

I'm using the watch pictured here, except with the leather wriststrap.






 Funny story behind this.

 I was in the UAE working on a documentary as a sound engineer, and one of the things we did was to interview the Ruler of Sharjah. This guy never gives interviews, and it was exciting for us to even be around him in the first place!

 Basically my job was to pin a mic on the guy (most awkward experience of my entire life). The interview went well, and the sound turned out quite nicely.

 He must've liked the experience, because about 6 hours later, an envoy of his visited us in Dubai, bearing gifts!

 When I found out how expensive this watch was, I just couldn't believe it! People don't even get watches this nice when they retire for decades of work, and here I am receiving one as a gift at the beginning of my career!

 I suppose now I'll have something to pass down to my kids and grandkids with an interesting story behind it!


----------



## adhoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dabblerblue* 
_When I found out how expensive this watch was, I just couldn't believe it! People don't even get watches this nice when they retire for decades of work, and here I am receiving one as a gift at the beginning of my career!_

 

gotta love oil money..


----------



## TheReaper

Some of you guys with larger collections. How do you store all of your watches (non-winder type storage)? I'm looking for some ideas.


----------



## adhoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheReaper* 
_Some of you guys with larger collections. How do you store all of your watches (non-winder type storage)? I'm looking for some ideas._


----------



## Orpheus

has anyone ever heard of Sector watches? i like the way they look a lot, but never really heard of them. are they any good quality wise?


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *donovansmith* 
_I just bought this on Ebay, a Vostok mechanical watch:






 Figured for $23 shipped it can't be too bad. Sure looks better than the $40 Casio combination analog/digital I bought 2 years or so ago. For some reason I want a mechanical watch although I'll have to wind it every day and they aren't all that accurate. There's another watch I want to pick up from that seller next payday, too._

 

haha Russian watches, they are great


----------



## MrSlacker

can you recomend me a decent watch for a teenager and less then $100. thanks


----------



## stevesurf

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* 
_can you recomend me a decent watch for a teenager and less then $100. thanks_

 

Hey there MrSlacker...
 How about these:












 I especially like the snoopy watch!


----------



## Tyson

Overstock.com is your friend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's a nice invecta for $56:


----------



## chillysalsa

Here is a peculiar Swiss 'Military' watch that has been my only one for years now. I got it in a dept. store in Germany while visiting family. No clue what company actually makes it or anything, but like it a lot.


----------



## Usagi

I own a Tissot T-touch. Before I bought this watch I wanted something that could be used for aviation, extra gadgets to play with, and could wear with formal or informal clothing. It has an altimeter, compass, barometer, alarm, chrono, thermometer C/F. 

 Its main feature is that when you want to change to any of these settings you just TOUCH the glass/face in the appropriate place with your finger and the hands move to indicate the setting especially when the compass setting is used. The hands point to magnetic north and can be adjusted for magnetic variation. Too Cool... I paid about $600.





 Here is the link if you wish to check out the different models. 
http://www.tissot.ch/cgi-bin/cgi2.ex...ouch&tactile_q


----------



## ls20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* 
_can you recomend me a decent watch for a teenager and less then $100. thanks_

 

my next watch is going to cost more than 2000$... for sure. 

 however, for less than $100 and a teenager, get a fossil. they just last. i've worn mine for 98% of the time i've had it (to the beach, while sleeping, during showers, etc), and it's been ticking for 5+ years without a single defect. 

 i've changed the battery only ONCE... and it's still more accurate than i can ever care for. this thing seriously has become a 2nd appendage to me


----------



## gshan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ls20* 
_my next watch is going to cost more than 2000$... for sure. 

 however, for less than $100 and a teenager, get a fossil. they just last. i've worn mine for 98% of the time i've had it (to the beach, while sleeping, during showers, etc), and it's been ticking for 5+ years without a single defect. 

 i've changed the battery only ONCE... and it's still more accurate than i can ever care for. this thing seriously has become a 2nd appendage to me_

 

And they come with 11-year warranties. MrSlacker they also have outlets with previous year models for a whole lot cheaper, but they are b&m only.


----------



## zachary80

My fossil (backup/beater watch) has been fine since I got it except that it scratched pretty easily.
 I bought it at an outlet store marked down from $95 to $35


----------



## ticomojo

Yes. Overstock is your friend. 
 For those of you that were looking for watch cases, check out this cheap one:





(http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2.cgi?page=proframe&prod_id=1180346) 

 It's only $35, and you can pick your flavor. 
 I think I may pick that up sometime soon... I only have 2 watches but that's a good deal...
 and it can house the collection I will undoubtedly have in the future.
 __________________________________________________ _______________

 On the other end of the spectrum there is also this other one at $900:




(http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2.cgi?page=proframe&prod_id=1180346) 

 ...crazy.

 Enjoy,
 -tico


----------



## ticomojo

This one is the prettiest looking one though:


----------



## Orpheus

so, um, anyone know anything about Sector watches?


----------



## sygyzy

Now we're talking!





 Omega Dynamic Date





 Timefactor's Speedbird II





 Nomos Tangente Limited Edition, New York





 Auguste Reymond Ballad Limited Edition





 O&W, the model escapes me





 Casio G-Shock, Japan model with radio updating





 Sinn 656





 Omega Seamaster Co-Axial





 Seiko Wired XYZ, Japan only





 Omega Speedmaster Professional, Moon Watch


----------



## Tyson

My latest baby - Omega Double Eagle. Sorry for the crappy pic. The numerals around the edge are NOT white, they just look that way because of the flash. They are etched out of the bezel. The dial is also silver, not white. Damn flash. In person it's amazingly beautiful. I love this watch.


----------



## sygyzy

How much was it at Radio Shack?


----------



## Tyson

No, no, NO!!! that's just my mouse pad, the only thing black I have that I can use as a background. J/K, no vehemence is really felt, despite the opening implication


----------



## immtbiker

I thought Radio Shack was expanding it's inventory, just to sell more batteries. Also, you'd get 10% off if you used their card. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously though, you are destined to get the Panerai....I know it called out *my* name.


----------



## TheReaper

New arrival…


----------



## Tyson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_I thought Radio Shack was expanding it's inventory, just to sell more batteries. Also, you'd get 10% off if you used their card. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously though, you are destined to get the Panerai....I know it called out *my* name._

 

Have you seen this, it's a 1930's style watch, similar to the Pannie Black Seal (which is an homage to 1950's style watches). For about a grand it has a style that I really like:


----------



## virometal

Cool thread...you guyz have some bitchin' metal. Consider myself a tag fan. MSG submitted his kirium so why not I?





 Notice first generation green and red logo.





 Photoshop just for fun.


----------



## Oski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyson* 
_Have you seen this, it's a 1930's style watch, similar to the Pannie Black Seal (which is an homage to 1950's style watches). For about a grand it has a style that I really like:




_

 

Interesting piece, has a similar square cushion case as my late 60's/early 70's Breitling Datora. This is currently consigned for sale through Aaron Faber Gallery on 5th Avenue.


----------



## Unclewai

Had my 21st birthday, my dad just gave one of his watches to me.
 He told me when I was young, I said I wanted that watch from him. Quite frankly I don't remember, but oh well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Don't think I will wear it anytime soon though, I will stick with a TAG. 

 Jaeger LeCoultre






 The dial can be flipped so it can work as a bracelet


----------



## Oski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Unclewai* 
_Don't think I will wear it anytime soon though, I will stick with a TAG._

 

Don't know if you realize, but that's a JLC Reverso!! It's *MUCH* nicer than most any TAG. It's a collectable piece amongst watch enthusiasts...whereas TAGs are not (unless you are talking about original vintage Heuers before TAG took over).

 This watch is worth a few thousand dollars in the used market, whereas you'd be lucky to get a few hundred dollars for your TAG.


----------



## Unclewai

Yes I know, I have a boney wrist and I am only 21. So that watch really doesn't look right when I wear it. 
 It's just a collectible piece right now.


----------



## adhoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oski* 
_Don't know if you realize, but that's a JLC Reverso!! It's *MUCH* nicer than most any TAG. It's a collectable piece amongst watch enthusiasts...whereas TAGs are not (unless you are talking about original vintage Heuers before TAG took over).

 This watch is worth a few thousand dollars in the used market, whereas you'd be lucky to get a few hundred dollars for your TAG._

 

actually, i'd probably hate to have anything to happen to my 'best' watch, so i'd probably wear the TAG all the time, and save the JLC for special occasions.


----------



## mjg

man who else wants a new tag monaco?????








 i WILL have one of these by next summer (somehow).







 This thing is totally belt driven (as opposed to gear driven) automatic watch.

 I wonder how easily you could supercharge this thing ; ). Steve Mcqueen would!

 hehe..


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyson* 
_Have you seen this, it's a 1930's style watch, similar to the Pannie Black Seal (which is an homage to 1950's style watches). For about a grand it has a style that I really like:




_

 

I *like* that watch. Clean lines, refined, and a real touch of class. 
 Interesting how they combine Roman numerals with numbers, on the same dial.
 Any links?


----------



## Tyson

Sure thing:

http://retrospectwatch.com/


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyson* 
_



_

 

That square/circular hybrid reminds me of a gorgeous JeanRichard watch I recently saw in a magazine ad. The following pic doesn't do it justice at all:




http://www.skw.net/watch.php?model=MOD.+DJ+018


----------



## virometal

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mjg* 
_man who else wants a new tag monaco?????





_

 

You can count me in. I have been lusting after that watch for half a year now.
 Brilliant!


----------



## Tyson

The 1938A is coming out as a response (I believe) to the success of the Panerai Radiomir line, one example is the 183 Black Seal, seen below:


----------



## PATB

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyson* 
_Have you seen this, it's a 1930's style watch, similar to the Pannie Black Seal (which is an homage to 1950's style watches). For about a grand it has a style that I really like:




_

 

I am on the lookout for a relatively inexpensive dress watch (about a grand) for those times when the sub is inappropriate. I really like that watch except that it is 45mm. A tad too big for a dress watch. I wonder if they will come up with something that is about 36mm or smaller that has similar styling.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyson* 
_Sure thing:

http://retrospectwatch.com/_

 

Thanks Tyson...45MM....thanks even bigger than my Luminor PAM00112.


----------



## Tyson

True, but it's still slightly smaller than my Colt. But it's just beautiful, how can you not want something this cool - 






 Hehehe, I think I know what my next purchase is gonna be


----------



## immtbiker

Oh, I want it, alright. It might be a runner in my stable, if I can work out some money situations (like being out of it!!!)


----------



## immtbiker

It might be obvious to some, but have you guys noticed that almost all watches are pictured at 10:10, so the hands don't get in the way of the name, or the date. 
 I wonder if there is some subliminal reason, also...being that advertising appeals to 3 things. Life, death, and sex. Seriously. My father is a retired advertising artist. 
 I can point out airbrushing techniques in Alcohol manufacturers' adds with ice cubes, that would blow your mind. OT...sorry.


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_have you guys noticed that almost all watches are pictured at 10:10, so the hands don't get in the way of the name, or the date._

 

Long ago I read something about it in a mag, if I remember well it's not just related to showing the brand, symmetry is involved, some sense of balance and unobstrusiveness, but I can't remember well what else. Some advertisers would claim the "V" in the 10:10 arrangement is a sexual feminine symbol (read "Da Vince Code"?), some others would claim the needles are pointing upwards making them masculine symbols, a la Mars. In any case, if there was a statistical survey on what hour arrangement people liked to look at the most in analog watches, the 8:20 arrangement (inverted V) probably wouldn't win, even though would also be kind of symmetric.


----------



## mjg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_Long ago I read something about it in a mag, if I remember well it's not just related to showing the brand, symmetry is involved, some sense of balance and unobstrusiveness, but I can't remember well what else. Some advertisers would claim the "V" in the 10:10 arrangement is a sexual feminine symbol (read "Da Vince Code"?), some others would claim the needles are pointing upwards making them masculine symbols, a la Mars. In any case, if there was a statistical survey on what hour arrangement people liked to look at the most in analog watches, the 8:20 arrangement (inverted V) probably wouldn't win, even though would also be kind of symmetric._

 


 Man,

 that's some freaky stuff.


----------



## UW Howie

hey guys... just wanted to show off my new watch I bought today. It's a Movado S.E. It currently has a denim strap on it because the Movado Store didn't have the rubber strap one in stock, so they let me wear the denim one while they order the rubber strap for me. I'll post some real pictures soon and when the new strap I'll post it too.


----------



## Oski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_In any case, if there was a statistical survey on what hour arrangement people liked to look at the most in analog watches, the 8:20 arrangement (inverted V) probably wouldn't win, even though would also be kind of symmetric._

 

Well this is because the "V" is perceived as a happy face (and uplifting) on the watch, while the "^" is seen as a frown.


----------



## adhoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oski* 
_Well this is because the "V" is perceived as a happy face (and uplifting) on the watch, while the "^" is seen as a frown._

 

ah yes, that's exactly what i've heard too.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *UW Howie* 
_hey guys... just wanted to show off my new watch I bought today. It's a Movado S.E._

 

It's nice to see Movado is changing it's image form just the museum and esquire collections (single dot at 12). That is a very handsome watch.
 If I may ask...what is the price range?


----------



## mjg

it's cool where they put the date view, really makes it sporty


----------



## UW Howie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_It's nice to see Movado is changing it's image form just the museum and esquire collections (single dot at 12). That is a very handsome watch.
 If I may ask...what is the price range?_

 

It falls inbetween $1300-1400 retail. The Movado Factory Store (which just opened at the Seattle Premium Outlets) had them selling for $850 for the rubber or denim strap or I think $1100 for stainless steel. I had some connections with the store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (going out with the assistant managers daughter for 5 years now) which dropped the price I paid to.... let's just say considerably less.


----------



## Old Pa

This thing has been holding my left arm down for the last year or so:

http://www.casio.com/index.cfm?fusea...ct=SPF70T%2D7V

 Charges through the dial and otherwise works as advertised. Not exactly your average fruity little dress watch. Costco has them for around $170. Recomended


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *UW Howie* 
_It falls inbetween $1300-1400 retail. The Movado Factory Store (which just opened at the Seattle Premium Outlets) had them selling for $850 for the rubber or denim strap or I think $1100 for stainless steel. I had some connections with the store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (going out with the assistant managers daughter for 5 years now) which dropped the price I paid to.... let's just say considerably less._

 

Assistant manager for 5 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? It's time for her to start making some career demands. Then you'll get better discounts.


----------



## UW Howie

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Assistant manager for 5 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? It's time for her to start making some career demands. Then you'll get better discounts._

 

My girlfriend's mom is the assistant manager and I've been together with her daughter for 5 years. She just got the job, it's a brand new store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still think I got a damn good deal though.. paying a tiny bit over 1/4 retail.


----------



## rellik

mmm, tag Link chronograph


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *UW Howie* 
_My girlfriend's mom is the assistant manager and I've been together with her daughter for 5 years. She just got the job, it's a brand new store. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still think I got a damn good deal though.. paying a tiny bit over 1/4 retail._

 

Shows you the markup!!! Gee, I wonder if it's the same with big name interconnects


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Shows you the markup!!! Gee, I wonder if it's the same with big name interconnects 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If you just want an accurate, reliable, handsome watch, I got told years ago to stick with Citizen/Casio/Seiko and find a good price. For cutting edge technology, which has not been a mechanical action in a watch for the last thirty years, this is the way to go. Of course, that leaves me here with all these Parker 75s I can't explain . . .


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oski* 
_Well this is because the "V" is perceived as a happy face (and uplifting) on the watch, while the "^" is seen as a frown._

 

That seems incorrect. The "^" could be seen as a sad mouth, but it can't be seen as a frown. In fact, a frown would also need a "V" shape to be represented. E.g. just look at the smiley >-)


----------



## Oski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_That seems incorrect. The "^" could be seen as a sad mouth, but it can't be seen as a frown. In fact, a frown would also need a "V" shape to be represented. E.g. just look at the smiley >-)_

 

I've never seen that smiley you've depicted above, but looks to me like devious smiley if you are using the typical left to right convention. For a list of frown smilies you can check out this link:

http://www.gosmiley.com/frowning1.html

 Also a typical idiom used in the U.S. to tell someone to smile is "turn that frown upside down."


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oski* 
_I've never seen that smiley you've depicted above, but looks to me like devious smiley if you are using the typical left to right convention. For a list of frown smilies you can check out this link:

http://www.gosmiley.com/frowning1.html

 Also a typical idiom used in the U.S. to tell someone to smile is "turn that frown upside down."_

 

[OT]Well, since I'm not a native English speaker, just clicked on my Longman Dictionary of Contemporary English icon to look up "frown":

_"Frown 1 verb
 frown / fraʊn / [intransitive]
 to make an angry, unhappy, or confused expression, moving your eyebrows together
 . She frowned as she read the letter.
 frown at
 . Mattie frowned at him disapprovingly.
 frown on/upon somebody/something phrasal verb
 to disapprove of someone or something, especially someone's behaviour
 . Even though divorce is legal, it is still frowned upon.

 frown 2 noun
 [countable usually singular]
 the expression on your face when you move your eyebrows together because you are angry, unhappy, or confused
 with a frown
 . He looked at her with a puzzled frown."_

 So *a frown is a gesture made primarily with the eyebrows, not with the mouth.* I think those "frowning" smilies in that link you posted are all wrong then. None of them have any particular expression in their eyes, it's all in their mouths. Imho the following would be better examples of frowning smileys:

 >-| or >-( 

 which, to keep making my point, have normal V's for eyebrows, not inverted V's. Anyway, not that this contributes to this thread much...
 [/OT]


----------



## Vicious Tyrant

Sorry to get the discussion back to watches, but I want to tell you all how much I hate you.

 I have never had any interest in watches and I'm not interested in owning a watch. Check that, I never HAD any interest in a watch.

 Since I've seen those damn gorgeous Panerai watches, I'm thinking and planning about all the things my family and I can do without until I can save enough to get one of those.

 As if I didn't hate you all enough about the headphones......


----------



## emelius

i think white-faced Panerais are friggin' gorgeous...on the rare occasion that i do have that much $$$$, though, i generally buy hi-fi gear
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...still eyeing an Omega Day-Date...silver face...


----------



## Tyson

So I go to the watch place to get my Omega resized for my wrist again, it was every so slightly too tight, just wanted it a bit looser. Well what do I see but a used Pannie on display that someone had traded in for another watch. And it was a STEAL. The previous owner had stupidly replaced the original band and buckle with an aftermarket band, but hadn't kept the original band (lowering his trade in value a lot). Plus the watch had a few dings on it that are too deep to polish out (luckily they aren't big scratches, quite small "dings", but you just can't do much with them once they are there). Anyway, those two things got the price down very low. Net result, here's a wrist shot of my baby, I'm so friggin stoked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Mwahahahahahahaha (manaical cackling laughter)


----------



## Tyson

Oh yeah, unless you think I'm rolling in dough here, I traded in my Breitling Colt and my Navitimer in order to get the Pannie. And I'm still friggin stoked


----------



## adhoc

ackk! sacrilage! not the _navitimer_!!


----------



## immtbiker

Tyson....Excellent! Left hand version on the right hand! Shutter on the left side of the camera, huh?


----------



## Tyson

adhoc,
 Honestly I don't mind not having the navitimer, I never used the subdials or the slide rule function of it. And I still have the yellow faced Seawolf, so I'm not really in any kind of Breitling withdrawal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 immtbiker,
 It's a standard right handed version, I just wear watches on my right wrist, I don't like the look of "mirror imaged" left handed watches.

 Next up on my list is a black cordovan shell strap with polished pre-Vendome style buckle, that will look perfect!


----------



## mjg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyson* 
_Oh yeah, unless you think I'm rolling in dough here, I traded in my Breitling Colt and my Navitimer in order to get the Pannie. And I'm still friggin stoked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Wow man, it's really nice, but didn't the navitimer cost around the same as the panerai? The guy wouldn't let you just return it after a few weeks?


 I think that panerai cost about 3700 retail, and i know the breitling navitimer must be around the same. no?


----------



## Tyson

I got some money back, just not sure what to spend it on yet


----------



## Tyson

Heheh, maybe I'll buy another Pannie, damn I've never been so happy with a watch. You can't really tell from pictures, but these things are simply awesome in person. I think I'm in love


----------



## mjg

that has to be the most heavy duty bezel screw thing on a watch i've ever seen.


----------



## 1967cutlass

are the fake panerais from china ok? they look nice...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...993599531&rd=1


----------



## Vicious Tyrant

Good purchase Tyson. That watch is gorgeous.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyson* 
_immtbiker,
 It's a standard right handed version, I just wear watches on my right wrist, I don't like the look of "mirror imaged" left handed watches._

 

It's a standard left hand version for a righty, isn't it (I might be confused, but I definitely know what time it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 In order to wind it, while it's on, you would put your forefinger on the pivot, in the open position, and your thumb would turn the bezel screw thingy 42 times. With a left handed watch on the right hand...you need alternative "on the wrist" winding techniques.

 It gets worse when scotch is involved


----------



## Tyson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *1967cutlass* 
_are the fake panerais from china ok? they look nice...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...993599531&rd=1_

 

Just browsing through Ebay, the rep seem to be pretty poor quality. Look at a real pannie (top pic), then compare it to the fake one you linked to (bottom), the difference is pretty obvious:












  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vicious Tyrant* 
_Good purchase Tyson. That watch is gorgeous._

 

Thanks a lot. I've never been happier with a watch, it's really perfect for me. I wish pictures could do it justice (although some of the shots on the Paneristi website get pretty close - below is one example).
 PS, this is NOT my watch, it is a pic taken from the Paneristi forum:





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_It's a standard left hand version for a righty, isn't it (I might be confused, but I definitely know what time it is )_

 

Yep, you got it


----------



## Tyson

Not sure if anyone here is in to vintage watches, but this site is pretty cool:

http://coolvintagewatches.com/

 Heres a sample of something that they have, an old-school omega, very nice:


----------



## mjg

doesn't this remind you of a rouletee table?? Or a vintage
 navitimmer or soemthing hehe.







 i really like this one..


----------



## Vicious Tyrant

Tyson, it almost hurts to look at that watch of yours. Quit posting pictures, doggone you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Handsome Omega, too.

 What the he!! is wrong with me - I don't even like watches!

 Of course, I didn't like headphones 3 months ago.

 CURSE YOU AQUASCUM, I MEAN HEAD-FI!!!!!!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


 doesn't this remind you of a rouletee table?? 
 

$5 on red....please!


----------



## adhoc

tyson, that is a beautiful omega. i daresay one of the best looking watches i have ever laid my eyes upon.


----------



## 1967cutlass

ok so i know the fake luminors and submersibles are not as good as the real ones, obviously, but are they decent compared to watches under 200$?


----------



## Fickle-Friend

where can i get a good replica pannie??


----------



## chia-pet

when we traveled to Switzerland, my dad purchased a $10,000 rolex. it's funny bc, although he's rich, he dresses like a hobo. he told me that though he'd never wear it, he just wanted something to pass down to his son. so when the man passes away, i'll have me a nice $60,000 mercedes and a $10,000 rolex.

 don't get me wrong, i'm not spoiled. he offered me the car while i was still in high school, but i decided im gonna make it on my own, so i turned him down. i pay for my own headphones and my own college, with no help from my wealthy parents.

 the funny part is, my dad would be REALLY mad if he knew how much money i spent on headphones.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fickle-Friend* 
_where can i get a good replica pannie??_

 

I got one like this...from China for $100, last summer: just do a search on EBay on a daily basis for Marina Militare. I liked it so much...I went and bought a real one.

 Here's one example:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...sPageName=WDVW


----------



## mjg

ehh... i took that out.


----------



## MrSlacker

here are my watch. got it about 3 years ago for $15.. i really need a new decent watch


----------



## donovansmith

My Vostok Komandirskie came on Monday and I'm pretty happy with it. It sure beats the crap out of my Casio, which was more expensive, and I like it much more. Here are a couple of pics:










 I'm going to replace the band with something a bit nicer, but the one that came with it is servicable. I'm sticking with low-cost watches for now. If it costs more than a day's earnings then it is too much, especially since I now want to get a few more


----------



## Tyson

Another pic of the Pannie Base (borrowed from someone who is a far better photographer than I):


----------



## immtbiker

Tyson...You keep showing the wrong "side" of the watch


----------



## Tyson

Yes, it is beautiful, isn't it? It's a lot of fun to take it off, turn it over, and show people the actual movement at work. Blows them away.


----------



## mjg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyson* 
_Yes, it is beautiful, isn't it? It's a lot of fun to take it off, turn it over, and show people the actual movement at work. Blows them away._

 

WOW that's awesome!!
 2 saphire crystals?


 dammmn.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mjg* 
_WOW that's awesome!!
 2 saphire crystals? dammmn._

 

That's why I like components with acrylic tops...I like to see what's going on in there. However...it does add to the price.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyson* 
_Yes, it is beautiful, isn't it? It's a lot of fun to take it off, turn it over, and show people the actual movement at work. Blows them away._

 

I have a 10X magnifier with a light (no I didn't buy it...I'm not that disturbed...it's a work tool) that I use to show people how the little spring works and the gears all work together to make one happy watch. The precisioned mechanics on a self winder, or automatic, are truly an artform. Not as accurate as a $10 quartz (I'll never figure out, how someone figured out that quartz naturally gives off 60 pulses a minute...that's another thread), but craftsmanship at it's best.


----------



## Tyson

New Straps!! I originally had a pre-shrunk black leather band, which was a rawhide type of finish. I was happy with it, but felt it might be better to get a new band (or 2) that have a smooth, refined finish, particularly in light of the polished steel case of my pannie. So, here are some pics of the new straps:

 1st, the black shell cordovan with white stitching and pre-vendome buckle:







 And a shot of the buckle:






 Next, the dark tan leather with white stitching and contemporary buckle (sorry about the overhead lights reflected in the crystal):






 And a shot of the buckle:






 I have to say I'm suprised and very happy how much changing the straps changes the character of the watch. It goes from a bit unrefined and very rugged (with the preshrunk rawhide leather), to reminding me of a black motorcycle jacket (with the cordovon leather & pre-V buckle), to very refined and elegant (with the dark tan leather and contemporary buckle). I would recommend that you check out the Panerai's at your local watch dealer, if at all possible. Most watches can usually only carry one "look" convincingly, but IMO the Luminor Base that I have is a bit of a chameleon.


----------



## mjg

kinda like the black one leather,

 either way looks like your having fun customizing your watch, im jealous heheh.

 Yet, i guess having the metal bracelet has it's pros (namely it can take a fine beating, and has a much more industrial, sporty look to me)

 I definatley like the look of a leather band on some watches, yours definatley does it.


----------



## Jose Perez

*Automatic Watch Winder INFO please*

 I just bought my first automatic the other week (the open heart Trias watch I posted a pic to earlier) and have already had it go out on me after not wearing it for 2 days. I don't think I'll mind resetting it every once in a while when I go to use it but I just want to know:

*Is any benefit to getting an automatic watch winder other than convenience?* 

 If I do need one should I drop the $$ for an elaborate one or is a cheapy one going to do the same job? I've seen them for as little as $40 on Amazon and ebay for a single watch model but I've also seen them listed as high as $1000 at various other on-line vendors. I'm not money enough to drop a grand on a watch box (especially not for a $100 watch) but I'm not skittish about buying a little better product if its warranted.

 As always, any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Tyson

There's a lot of debate in the watch community about the benefit of winders. Some swear that using a winder prolongs the life of the movement, others swear that it doesn't matter at all. Personally, I don't see the need for one, since I don't mind setting my watch while I'm getting ready for work in the morning (whichever one I choose to wear that day). It's all part of the ritual of mechanical watch ownership


----------



## Tyson

mjg,
 Thanks


----------



## grandenigma1

My father gave his watch to me this past year when he retired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don’t like wearing it around very much as its worth more then my car but at least it is not all to well known... its good when people cant even pronounce the name. On a side note this thing is really big and bulky. I have a Raymond Weil which I almost like more just becuase it is so much more low profile. But I guess you might consider this watch an investment or a family heirloom.






 ps. this is a picture I found online, my watch is home safe and sound while I am away at school...


----------



## Tyson

NICE WATCH!! AP Royal Oaks are da bomb! Congrats on a great, great watch.


----------



## mjg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_My father gave his watch to me this past year when he retired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don’t like wearing it around very much as its worth more then my car but at least it is not all to well known... its good when people cant even pronounce the name. On a side note this thing is really big and bulky. I have a Raymond Weil which I almost like more just becuase it is so much more low profile. But I guess you might consider this watch an investment or a family heirloom.






 ps. this is a picture I found online, my watch is home safe and sound while I am away at school..._

 

Man, 
 that watch is amazing! I read a bit about them just now, that watch is a collectors item and must be worth a small fortune... Yet i definatley think you should wear it now and then, it looks awesome!


----------



## adhoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_I don’t like wearing it around very much as its worth more then my car but at least it is not all to well known... its good when people cant even pronounce the name._

 

it's AWE-day-mars PIG-gway right?


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jose Perez* 
_*Automatic Watch Winder INFO please*

 I just bought my first automatic the other week (the open heart Trias watch I posted a pic to earlier) and have already had it go out on me after not wearing it for 2 days. I don't think I'll mind resetting it every once in a while when I go to use it but I just want to know:
*Is any benefit to getting an automatic watch winder other than convenience?* 
 If I do need one should I drop the $$ for an elaborate one or is a cheapy one going to do the same job? I've seen them for as little as $40 on Amazon and ebay for a single watch model but I've also seen them listed as high as $1000 at various other on-line vendors. I'm not money enough to drop a grand on a watch box (especially not for a $100 watch) but I'm not skittish about buying a little better product if its warranted.
 As always, any advice is appreciated._

 

A $60 one is fine. I bought one off E-Bay. The important differences are whether they turn 3 ways (CW.CCW, and both), so they accommodate a variety of watches in the future, and whether it is electric or battery powered. I bought a battery powered one, that I use with Radio Shack rechargeables that last 2 months, because I have 2 (well 3 really) automatics, and one is always winding while I'm wearing the other one. Battery powered allows me to keep it in a wardrobe closet, and not out on a dresser. Make sure it says "quiet operation", and comes with a 1 year warranty. 
 Also, never reset an automatic watch, that has a date window, between 10 and 2, because it could be in the middle of changing the date, and you can force the gears, if it was the PM to AM cycle.

 BTW- Most automatics, *will* run out after 2 days. That's the normal reserve, unless otherwise stated.


----------



## Zuerst

BTW anyone know of some good ways to removel scratches from glass face of a watch?


----------



## RickG

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Zuerst* 
_BTW anyone know of some good ways to removel scratches from glass face of a watch?_

 

Just take it to a reputable jewelery/watch repair store. They have a machine that will polish out _most_ scratches. If not, they can probably replace the crystal. Usually, it's for a very small amount of money.


----------



## immtbiker

Does anyone have *$106,000.00* they can lend me?







 How does this one tell time for $36,000.00? (Also a roulette table)


----------



## VicAjax

this is the watch i've coveted more than any other:
 if only i could track one down...


----------



## TheReaper

Another new watch...


----------



## jlo mein

I am very happy to have finally recieved my new Abacus WristNet AU4002 by Fossil. It uses MSN Direct service which gives you up to date news, stocks, weather, sports, movie showtimes, other diversions (born today, horoscopes, daily quote), one way recieve msn messages, and syncs with Outlook calendar.

 With third party software you can also now recieve short emails on the watch.

 It only cost me a $100 CDN, and there are many other MSN Direct watches out there ranging from $15~450US, so if you're looking for a techy gadget look them up.


----------



## CookieFactory

Can someone tell me what this is? I can't find it via google. I received it as a gift about a year back, however I don't really enjoy wearing watches so it has just been sitting in a drawer. I was going through my stuff a few days back and found it. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## immtbiker

The only Rado watches I've ever seen, are expensive. You hit the jackpot.


----------



## Ozric

Nice Orange Monster, TheReaper. I've been bitten by the lume bug recently, and am getting two watches soon - one with tritium vials (an H3/Traser) and another made by this Canadian guy, mil-spec, with PVD steel case and SuperLuminova like your Seiko.


----------



## CookieFactory

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_The only Rado watches I've ever seen, are expensive. You hit the jackpot._

 

eh, I don't know. The problem is I just can't seem to find it online. I'm hoping some watch enthusiast here has seen it before. Here's another clearer picture, it's night time here so I'm using artificial light, but it still turned out really dark so I lightened the picture a bit.


----------



## immtbiker

Can't find your particular model, but all Rado Jubile watches seem to cost between $1300 and $2500

http://www.watch-price.com/watches-t...names=&nmodel=


----------



## adhoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* 
_this is the watch i've coveted more than any other:
 if only i could track one down..._

 

find them at www.tokyoflash.com.


----------



## 1967cutlass

i'm getting a panerai. i must own one after this thread. just thought i'd share.


----------



## emelius

get one w/a white face then sell it to me why don't ya
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...it's an awesome watch...wear it in good health...

 i finally located my Nomos Glashutte Tangente Wempe Bremen (just imagine how much fun i have tellin' people what kind of watch it is) after it had been missin' for almost a month
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...

 you get into the habit of windin' the watch 'round the same time every day so when it's missin' it can be very depressin'...

 hold onto yours...

 or better yet, strap it to your wrist...


----------



## eric343

My new toy:
http://www.sunglasshut.com/sghus.cfm...ession=1856577

 I love digital watches. I love large metal objects.


----------



## Spaghetti

I just got a Omega Seamaster mid-size quartz for graduation today! I am loving it!


----------



## rsaavedra

My recent acquisition, Tissot PR50 Chronograph:


----------



## kramer5150

Anyone have comments on the citizen eco-drive watches?

 good / bad / ugly... thinking about getting one.

 Garrett


----------



## tyrion

Raul, that is a really nice watch. I've been looking for a everyday sporty type watch that won't break the bank. I just checked the price, I would have thought it was more money. Enjoy!

 Edit: The links were for other Tissot models. What model is that?


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Raul, that is a really nice watch. I've been looking for a everyday sporty type watch that won't break the bank. I just checked the price, I would have thought it was more money. Enjoy!

 Edit: The links were for other Tissot models. What model is that?_

 

Thanks Mike, yes exactly what I thought, it's not so expensive for how it looks. I paid 207 Euros but I'll get all the taxes refunded, so it should end up very near 200 US dollars. This is a quartz watch of course, a similar automatic chrono from Tissot and you have to add quite some more euros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 This is the Tissot PR50 Chronograph, it's 50m water resistant, has sapphire crystal, genuine leather wristband, and 2 year international warranty.

 I actually already have a similar sporty kind of watch, though not chrono: the Swiss Army Maverick, which by the way is 100m water resistant, and has a 'mineral' crystal, but afaik that one is not sapphire. The Maverick had its second rubber band broken recently, that's two bands in about 3.5 years. Those rubber bands don't last too long at all, which has been dissapointing. The original band replacement for the Maverick costs ~$25, and it's difficult to find a suitable non-original wristband for it because of the unusual gap between the horns.

 Wanted another sturdy nice looking watch in a similar price range, with chrono if possible. The swiss army will get a non-original band replacement as soon as I find a suitable one, and most likely it will still be my everyday watch. I'll wear the Tissot in more special occasions I think.

 (Links fixed)


----------



## Tyson

Bought a Panerai 183 Black Seal, loving it. Pic below (not my pic, I'm a terrible photographer, as my last pic shows):


----------



## ls20

i would like to tell you all what terrible, destructive influences you all are


 anyways, now that that's done with... here's my new oris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 it'll come in the mail in a few days


----------



## Romanee

Grandfather's gold Waltham pocket watch - early 20th century.

 I have not yet tried to research it.

 Case back - enamel on gold:






 Waltham face - some cracks:





 Plain gold front:





 Most comfortable favorite:







 (...sorry about the poor, grainy photos ... my camera is dying...)


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Romanee* 
_(...sorry about the poor, grainy photos ... my camera is dying...)_

 

If only electronics could last as long as your grandfather's watch


----------



## rmx

My Panerai's coming!

 I found a rare PAM118 in the inventories of a local jewellers chain and snagged it.. should be delivered in a couple of weeks! Here's a pic from the paneristi site (not mine) :


----------



## Silfer

So what do you guys think? For a lady. 
 This one: 




 or
 this one:


----------



## Tyson

ls20, that is a sweet Oris, wear it well!

 rmx, ahh, a pannie! A man after my own heart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice score!


----------



## Bleed

a gift from my sister 2yrs. ago. 






 yes, it says Supra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. the dial plate is Carbon Fiber, the Supra lettering has got that 3D look to it. heres another pic at the dial plate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 the wrist band actually changes color according to light, it turns Gun Metal when its a bit dark. the watch was designed by MVPMotorsports(Supra Tuner).


----------



## immtbiker

I thought Mikhail came out with a new amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Tag Kirium Ti5 has a carbon fiber face like that. It really sticks out in a crowd.


----------



## Usagi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_My recent acquisition, Tissot PR50 Chronograph:



_

 

This is a beautiful time piece. I have to get me one of these. I already have one Tissot in my collection and have room for a couple more.


----------



## Nisbeth

My newest acqusition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 /U.


----------



## TwoFiveOne

Cool thread, just found it...

 Lucky me, I haven't worn a watch in ten years.

 But for our 10th wedding anniversary, I bought my terrific wife one of these:






 The _best _ part, though, was that she bought me one of _these:_






 Like I said, terrific wife!


----------



## Fickle-Friend

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nisbeth* 
_My newest acqusition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















 /U._

 

Yo thats nice, how much mate?


----------



## MuZI

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nisbeth* 
_My newest acqusition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















 /U._

 

Is that a real Patek?


----------



## mightyacorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nisbeth* 
_My newest acqusition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sorry if I sound insulting, but is it fake?


----------



## Nisbeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mightyacorn* 
_Sorry if I sound insulting, but is it fake?_

 

Yup, it's as fake as a three-dollar bill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What tipped you off? The wristband? 

 I just wanted to show that if anyone think fake watches are still just cheesy-looking Rolexes with Quartz movements, think again. Apart from the second time-zone, it's a fully functional automatic movement. It feels solid, has scratch-proof glass and it's quite accurate to boot. Bought for $25 at a market in Shanghai....


 /U.

 PS: What surprised me the most was that you can get copies of many "exotic" brands which I belive most "laymen" have never even heard of. Among the ones I saw were Jaeger-LeCoultre, A. Lange & Söhne, Glashütte Original, Franck Müller, Audemars-Piget, Panerai, IWC, Vacheron Constantin and a few others. Most people probably only know Breitling, Omega, Rolex and Cartier


----------



## Glod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mightyacorn* 
_Sorry if I sound insulting, but is it fake?_

 

 He´s from Denmark. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Danes are usually people with a great sense of humour IME.


----------



## Fickle-Friend

Sell me that watch i'll give you $25


----------



## mightyacorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nisbeth* 
_Yup, it's as fake as a three-dollar bill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What tipped you off? The wristband? 

 I just wanted to show that if anyone think fake watches are still just cheesy-looking Rolexes with Quartz movements, think again. Apart from the second time-zone, it's a fully functional automatic movement. It feels solid, has scratch-proof glass and it's quite accurate to boot. Bought for $25 at a market in Shanghai...._

 

First, I have never seen this model and have very limited experience in handling Pateks.

 A few things tipped me off, the watchband was one, the stitching is poorly done. The displayback, the writing around the glass looks lightly etched, I would expect the writing on a real Patek to be much deeper. I don't think Patek would need to put the word "Complication" on the watch. The rotor looks bad too, Patek rotors are carved out of a block of gold or platinum. Also why make it an automatic movement (rotor) when you can make it a manual movement and display the whole movement.


----------



## PinkFloyd

Ipodstudio, not another passion of mine..... I always check in to Head-Fi to get the right time


----------



## adhoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mightyacorn* 
_A few things tipped me off..._

 

actually, something about the lugs and the lack of guilloche on the rotor set off alarm bells in my head.


----------



## rsaavedra

I was going to say what a terrible finish the wristband of that Patek had, no wonder...


----------



## kwkarth

Lots of watches to wear, so many in fact, that I haven't gotten around to replacing the battery in a few of them:




 Here are some that I rotate through for daily wear:




 Some detail on my favs:
 Tissot T-Touches:







 Omega Constellation:




 Omega X-33 Mars Watch




 Breitling Aerospace




 Breitling Navitimer Heritage




 Ernst Benz Chronoscope




 I like lots of bells and whistles...


----------



## TheChemist

I'm high-class.


----------



## jefemeister

I just bought this watch: Baume & Mercier Capeland. I was down to deciding between this and the Breitling Colt GMT or Super Ocean. It's my first real watch in a line of many to come (hopefully) and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## adhoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jefemeister* 
_I just bought this watch: Baume & Mercier Capeland. I was down to deciding between this and the Breitling Colt GMT or Super Ocean. It's my first real watch in a line of many to come (hopefully) and I couldn't be happier._

 

beautiful watch! 

 fwiw, imo breitlings have in recent years become a _little _overpriced.


----------



## immtbiker

That watch is broken...it is supposed to be on 10:10 in the picture


----------



## jefemeister

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *adhoc* 
_fwiw, imo breitlings have in recent years become a little overpriced. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

thanks. I like the Navitimer line from Breitling but actually not much else. I was intrigued by the Super Ocean because it's a similar concept to the Rolex Seadweller which I love. I really liked the bracelet on the Colt GMT and it's large size, it caught the light really well which is a hallmark of Breitling. I really wanted something prestigious for the price, simple (I do not like chorographs unless it's something really cool from Jaeger, etc), and a good mix between dressy and sport. I instantly fell in love with the look of the Capeland. It's a little more unique than the standard Breitling/Rolex/Omega type watches and also has a good reputation. It's not chornometer certified (which all Breitlings are), but I didn't really care as IMO that's really only to ease the minds of people who aren't in the know.

 edit: and boy is it ever big and heavy. It's a substantial chuck of metal which is also something I was looking for. It's at least twice the weight of my dad's two-tone submariner. Probably because of the band. I also really liked the domed crystal on the Capeland.

 edit2: my favorite watch ever is the Audemars-Piguet Royal Oak Offshores. The stuff of dreams.


----------



## Jose Perez

Just bought this Citizen at a mall in Jacksonville, this past week. Didn't go to the mall to buy a watch but I just stopped into this small watch store to take a quick peek and next thing you know I'm buying another watch. Its one of the Citizen Eco-Drive models which I wasn't very familiar with but I'm coming to find out that they've done a great job with this solar cell technology over that past decade or so since they introduced it.


----------



## jefemeister

I have an older model Citizen eco-drive from the late 90s, pretty much when they first came out. It's titanium and called the Solar-tech 180. Great watch, I wore it for a lot of years until the clasp broke. The gold coloring on the band faded away over time, but other than that not a scratch on it. The solar technology is cool, It holds a charge for weeks even when placed in a dark drawer. I've been meaning to get a replacement band for it...


----------



## kramer5150

My $6 Target special... Water resistant and it actually keeps good time. Running the OEM battery for nearly 3 years 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 My G-shock battery died on vacation in LA and I needed a cheap disposable timepiece to last me through the week. I wasn't expecting this turd to be worth a dollar more than the battery but its actually decent.... the KSC75 of watch-fi.






 My waterski / skimboarding / mountainbiking knock around...





 My Citizen TI eco-drive..


----------



## Jose Perez

As if I needed yet another new watch, I picked up one of these from Overstock.com the other day. And of course, they drop the price $20 right after I buy mine


----------



## MuZI

Now i need to get myself a Panerai!


----------



## jefemeister

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jose Perez* 
_As if I needed yet another new watch, I picked up one of these from Overstock.com the other day. And of course, they drop the price $20 right after I buy mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

How is buying from Overstock? I've been hesitant because some of the deals seem too good to be true. Nice watch BTW.


----------



## Jose Perez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jefemeister* 
_How is buying from Overstock? I've been hesitant because some of the deals seem too good to be true. Nice watch BTW._

 

Quite painless actually. Much like buying from Amazon.com They shipped within 2 business days and sent me a tracking number immediately. Nothing to complain about on my end and I'll probably buy from them again in the future


----------



## Tyson

Well, my wife has gotten a lot more serious about having a kid very soon, so I've stepped up my watch purchases, on the theory that I won't have nearly as much disposable income when a baby comes. So, I just purchases a Panerai 113 to go with my 112, my 183, and my 118. That makes one white faced luminor, one black faced luminor, on brown faced luminor, and a sandwich dialed radiomir. I think I'm done for a while....


----------



## ls20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyson* 
_Well, my wife has gotten a lot more serious about having a kid very soon, so I've stepped up my watch purchases, on the theory that I won't have nearly as much disposable income when a baby comes. So, I just purchases a Panerai 113 to go with my 112, my 183, and my 118. That makes one white faced luminor, one black faced luminor, on brown faced luminor, and a sandwich dialed radiomir. I think I'm done for a while...._

 

i do like the way you reason


----------



## jefemeister

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyson* 
_ ... So, I just purchases a Panerai 113 to go with my 112, my 183, and my 118. That makes one white faced luminor, one black faced luminor, on brown faced luminor, and a sandwich dialed radiomir. ..._

 

You're definitely a man who knows what he likes: Panerai and whiskey. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously though, why not branch out a little on the watches?


----------



## rsaavedra

Does anyone know what is the brand of a watch that has a black wristband that looks exactly like a tire, with very well made little tread grooves? From that description it might sound like a corny writstband, but it is a gorgeous watch all in all, and expensive (a few thousand euros). I think it was a special Speed Race edition of some sort. Saw it not long ago but can't remember the brand, it wasn't one of the most famous brands... (edit: See next post...)


----------



## rsaavedra

Ah found it! It's the Chopard "Mille Miglia". Startup models (stainless steel, left) go for around US $2K.
 Gold models (white and golden, right) can have MSRP's of up to $11K+. Check them out, unfortunately the pics I found of the golden ones are not very sharp:


----------



## jefemeister

There was (is?) a watch company that was advertising their rubber straps were made from the same rubber used in the Pirelli P-Zero tire. Bvlgari maybe?


----------



## vibin247

A popular surf/skate culture brand among teenagers and twentysomethings. I'm itchin to exchange it for something more sophisticated.


----------



## Tyson

I'm getting a strap similar to that for my Panerai's - this is not a pic of my watch, but shows what it will look like (it's the strap makers pic):


----------



## immtbiker

Tyson...won't that band cover up the sapphire see-through back crystal?

 BTW- If Panerai ever has a watch shortage, they can always call you


----------



## rsaavedra

Maybe it's just me, but Tyson I think the looks of that strap hugely downgrades the looks of the Panerai. I even like the color and finish of that strap, what I think looks totally out of place is, precisely, that part that goes behind the case of the watch.


----------



## mjg

Tyson said:
			
		

> I'm getting a strap similar to that for my Panerai's - this is not a pic of my watch, but shows what it will look like (it's the strap makers pic):
> 
> 
> I like the black one with white stitching better..
> ...


----------



## immtbiker

Hey Freddy Krueger...your 2 cents is worth 2 1/2 cents in my book


----------



## Tyson

Went with this strap specifically for a more casual, dress-down feel, I already have so many nice, dressy straps (3 shell cordovan straps, on black w/white stitching, one black w/blue stitching, and one brown with white stitching), plus yellow suede sharkskin, blue glossy sharkskin, and brown oil treated leather. Plus, I did get on other of the compass straps, the "goldenrod" color. The grey compass strap is specifically for my titanium pannie, the goldenrod will be more for my 112 with it's polished finish. (Again, not my pic, it's from the strap makers web site):


----------



## Lisa

A new cheapie for me. Just something different for the summer.






 I usually wear more dressy watches, nothing special but good quality in their pricerange( $100- $200). See very beginning of this thread.
 But I wanted something different just for fun. I like the big digital numbers and the fresh pink color. 
 I googled the brand. It's fairly new. They claim to make quality watches so maybe this one will last me more than just this summer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -edit-
 Tyson, those are nice straps!


----------



## Hawainpanda

I'm a huge watch fan, I've got a pam005 that I got jsut this past school year (high school) I was able to save up some money to get it, as i got fullride to college.

 Tyson, I agree with rsaavedra, although, I mean, its your watch, live your life


----------



## Claus1100xx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_My father gave his watch to me this past year when he retired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don’t like wearing it around very much as its worth more then my car but at least it is not all to well known... its good when people cant even pronounce the name. On a side note this thing is really big and bulky. I have a Raymond Weil which I almost like more just becuase it is so much more low profile. But I guess you might consider this watch an investment or a family heirloom.

 ps. this is a picture I found online, my watch is home safe and sound while I am away at school..._

 

My dad has the gold AP ROYAL OAK (18k), which was handed down to him from my grandfather when he passed away. These are absolutely stunning watches and it is always an event when I get to try it on. Unfortunately I'm not into the whole gold look, I'd rather have the more "casual" (still costs a fortune) SS version. A service on these costs as much as a very very nice watch and you absolutely need to service these timpieces regularly. Especially at those prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I'm not a big fan of the new Offshore collection though - I like the original Royal Oaks much much better.


----------



## gshan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lisa* 
_A new cheapie for me. Just something different for the summer.

 But I wanted something different just for fun. I like the big digital numbers and the fresh pink color. _

 

Nice watch. I wanted big numbers too, so ended up with a triax like this one a few years ago:






 I don't have much of a watch budget, so my current one is:





 looks really great in sunlight

 Just scored this off overstock for $68:





 Nice and big numbers again

 backside:


----------



## jefemeister

I was looking through this years International watch guide at Borders a few days ago and came across a relatively new brand that looks amazing: Richard Mille. It was started in the early 2000s but Mille has ties to Audemars Piguet and has been in the business for years. BTW, if you're ever in Borders and have some hours to kill I recommend checking out this book. It's usually in the Collectibles section. It's sometimes Shrink wrapped but they'll usually open one up for you if you ask--read it there because it's pricey. I believe Mille targets the 8-$15k range but these look much more expensive and are all hand made.






 edit: found a better picture


----------



## Claus1100xx

wow the Mille is gorgeous. Gotta start saving.


----------



## warpdriver

My Omegas and Rolex





 My two favorite watches are my Omega "moonwatch" and my Sinn 356


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jefemeister* 
_




_

 

That pic looks great, had never seen this watch before. The inner complications look very interesting, airplane cockpit or spaceship-gut like. Went to the site, but looking at more pics I don't find it beautiful overall though. The following is not exactly the same model as the one posted by Jefemeister above though, has less screw heads on the front of the case.

 The unusual industrial case from the sides to me looks pretty ugly:
















 And that little crown on the side is particularly "grace-challenged" I think:





 Also the band doesn't bring anything particularly special to the looks of it.





 All IMHO of course. 

 Maybe it's just those pics anyway that don't help much that model though, but except for Meister's pic, if I try to ignore the nice-looking guts, looks almost like an odd inexpensive watch.


----------



## grawk

I need a good place to get a replacement bracelet for my invicta stainless divers watch. Good quality heavy bracelet for 22mm band, or alternately a good looking aligator or leather band, that won't cost more than $100...anyone know of a place?


----------



## mjg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* 
_I need a good place to get a replacement bracelet for my invicta stainless divers watch. Good quality heavy bracelet for 22mm band, or alternately a good looking aligator or leather band, that won't cost more than $100...anyone know of a place?_

 

i guess just watch on ebay for something nice.


----------



## mightyacorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grawk* 
_I need a good place to get a replacement bracelet for my invicta stainless divers watch. Good quality heavy bracelet for 22mm band, or alternately a good looking aligator or leather band, that won't cost more than $100...anyone know of a place?_

 

I've never done business with him, but this may answer your needs: Globalwatchband


----------



## grawk

I'm giving them a shot...


----------



## mjg

UGG,
 gee thanks guys..

 i got a replacement oyster bracelet for mt GMT, i ended up reading about them all night, on my older rolex the bracelet is just kinda beat... Well check this badboy out, a real one costs about 500, this one is way cheaper and from what i read, practically the same thing.







 Wasn't cheap (100$) but should add soem new life to the watch, i just hated the old style clasp, this one locks and folds over, and has this extension piece for diver people like immitbiker.

 What you guys think. It's got solid end links, 4mm links, and is supposed to be very heavy, like 75 grams.


----------



## rsaavedra

I think looks great mjg, and that Globalwatchband store really has a lot of stuff, makes me think of a mini Watchband-Fi. Did you guys see the materials they have on some of the bands they sell? Kevlar, carbon fiber, some rather fancy reptile leather, very cool.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mjg* 
_Wasn't cheap (100$) but should add soem new life to the watch, i just hated the old style clasp, this one locks and folds over, and has this extension piece for diver people like immitbiker._

 


 The extension piece is a great idea for people who use their watch as a primary means of time calculations under water. It allows it to also be worn over a wet suit without adjustment. But it is my backup, as I dive with a computer, so I keep it under my wetsuit sleeve, so my watch doesn't get scratched on the hard coral. It took me a while to figure it out.


----------



## hozo

Here's my simple dress I used to spice up the DIY electrostats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 with a useful Delica





 with speedy





 more hobbies.. georgia fly fishing!!!


----------



## Sleestack

Some very nice watches here. 

 I have afew. , but I like wearing this Daytona most of the time. It has been taking a beating for the last 5 years... many scratches on the gold, but none the worse for wear.


----------



## mjg

oh man, nice daytona.

 Those scratches don't look too serious, you could polish it up with a dremel..

 I ordered special watch polish... Check this site out:
http://watchbasics.com/watch_tools.htm


 I've always loved the daytona, not because it's a chronograph only, but because they look so damn cool ; ). One day i want a daytona paul newman. In stainless, all black dial.


----------



## saturnine

God, Pateks are so beautiful! Someday.....


----------



## rsaavedra

That Patek exudes class in every mm.


----------



## ls20

gorgeous patek--- that glassback is enormous!!!!


----------



## Tyson

Very nice Patek. And nice spyderco - I have a Carbon Fiber Delica myself (and a Stainless Steel Calypso Jr.),


----------



## adhoc

that is a *beautiful *calatrava! 

 sometimes, simple designs are the best.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mjg* 
_I ordered special watch polish... Check this site out:
http://watchbasics.com/watch_tools.htm_

 

The watch magnifier looks like it would work well for inspecting TT stylus' (stylii), too. I have one, but it is only 4X magnification.


----------



## mjg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_The watch magnifier looks like it would work well for inspecting TT stylus' (stylii), too. I have one, but it is only 4X magnification._

 

Yea, i'm kinda getting into the idea of performing some basic maintenance on the watch myself. Even though the stuff is simple tasks, i think it will be fun to take the watch apart a bit, well not inside but you know.


----------



## mjg

couldn't resist grabbing one of these nato g10 watch straps...

 Man, now i dunno which one i'm going to use... 

 I got the james bond one, here's what it looks like on the actual type of watch from the movie, a submariner.

 I guess having more then one type of strap couldn't hurt, but damn if that doesn't look bad@ss.







 ok and this is what it looks like on a GMT II


----------



## fante7

I'm wearing this one, just got it yesterday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's my first real watch.


----------



## rmx

My Panerai 118 arrived at the jewellers today! My first impression: Uhhh... I'm going to need a bigger wrist! 

 This thing's HUGE! Like Fat person HUGE! But something about the design just works, even on a not so huge wrist like mine. I love it. A true power watch if I ever saw one... I switched straps to the black rubber "officine panerai" strap for the summer... didnt want to sweat all over that beautiful red croc stap. 

 Pics to come... as soon as I find my digicam.


----------



## grandenigma1

Just picked this up yesterday...


----------



## mjg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_Just picked this up yesterday..._

 

Very nice, yet 
 I definatley prefer your AP royal oaks ; ) Best of luck with it...

 I gotta get up some pics of the GMT master, totally pimped out now, with the bond nato strap and new black insert, also i polished the hell out of the case with dialux and did the polywatch treatment on the dial. It literally looks like a new watch, i can't stop staring at it.


----------



## Claus1100xx

yap, your AP is definitely much nicer - even though the Raymond Weil is not too shabby.


----------



## Oink1

My only decent watch - Adidas VSC330Ti - titanium case and braclet affair... It's _far_ lighter than it looks, nice to wear for long periods


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mjg* 
_Very nice, yet 
 I definatley prefer your AP royal oaks ; ) Best of luck with it..._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Claus1100xx* 
_yap, your AP is definitely much nicer - even though the Raymond Weil is not too shabby._

 


 ... needed something for every day use, something that wasnt a $50k brick on your wrist... it replaced my 14 year old Raymond Weil...wanted something classly looking but still casual... something that could play doubl duty at work and home... think it works nicely...


----------



## dSquared

Just got this a couple of days ago. Comfy, low key & best of all, on serious markdown at an AD!


----------



## bobeau

Late 50s Omega Constellation. Pretty unique watch, seen a ton of these from this time period, never another with this two tone face and style of rose gold arrow markers... of course they could be non-original.


----------



## Capital R

The Quintessential James Bond watch: The Rolex Submariner, along with a Citizen and a generic gold pocketwatch.


----------



## mjg

is that a submariner ref 1608?

 Beautiful : ]

 I'm getting a 5513 when i'm working again, i'm developing a thing for vintage rolex.


----------



## mightyacorn

My Benrus Type I.


----------



## lini

I've recently been shopping for a cheap automatic just for fun and got that Citizen, which works quite nicely: http://www.uhrcenter.de/uhren/citize...atic/index.htm

 And currently I've got this Casio Oceanus WaveCeptor model on order: http://www.uhrcenter.de/uhren/casio/...anus/index.htm
 ...which could very well be the ultimate answer to the watch question for lazyman Lini, 'cause it also is a quartz watch that needs no battery just like my currently favoured Seiko Kinetic model - however, unlike the Seiko (and similar Citizen EcoDrive models) it doesn't accumulate mechanical power like an automatic, which is then converted to electrical energy. Instead, it's solar powered - plus it contains a DCF/MSF receiver and thus will sync to the atomic clock signals broadcasted from Germany and Britain, setting its time and date automagically. Sounds practically perfect to me, but we'll see... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Greetings from Hannover!

 Manfred / lini


----------



## Lisa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lini* 
_I've recently been shopping for a cheap automatic just for fun and got that Citizen, which works quite nicely: http://www.uhrcenter.de/uhren/citize...atic/index.htm

 And currently I've got this Casio Oceanus WaveCeptor model on order: http://www.uhrcenter.de/uhren/casio/...anus/index.htm
 ...which could very well be the ultimate answer to the watch question for lazyman Lini, 'cause it also is a quartz watch that needs no battery just like my currently favoured Seiko Kinetic model - however, unlike the Seiko (and similar Citizen EcoDrive models) it doesn't accumulate mechanical power like an automatic, which is then converted to electrical energy. Instead, it's solar powered - plus it contains a DCF/MSF receiver and thus will sync to the atomic clock signals broadcasted from Germany and Britain, setting its time and date automagically. Sounds practically perfect to me, but we'll see... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Greetings from Hannover!

 Manfred / lini_

 

Does it remind you to answer PMs too?


----------



## immtbiker

lini...the dots on top of your "i's" look funny with the new contributor font.

 Sorry for the OT.


 *EDIT-Now that I mentioned it, the ones on top of my "i's" look funny too. Never noticed it before seeing yours.


----------



## lini

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lisa* 
_Does it remind you to answer PMs too? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nope, I don't think so. Anyway, you know, sometimes answering a pm would spoil the surprise... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_lini...the dots on top of your "i's" look funny with the new contributor font._

 

Yup, but I don't mind. However, I wonder whether I'll ever get my contributorship present... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Grinnings from Hannover!

 Manfred / lini


----------



## immtbiker

l'in'i...Jude is aware of the problem and trying to sort it out. You are not the only one. I'll bring it up.


----------



## rsaavedra

Latest acquisition, was at a Target store and I really couldn't resist this watch. It is so inexpensive (just $24.50) I can wear it with no worries anywhere in Caracas or in the world. Still if I get mugged I already think would miss it so much that I'd get another one immediately. This is a Timex Expedition 40021, water resistant 50m, leather & polyprolpylene strap, and has the trademark indiglo night-light. It is ultra-light and very comfortable. I love it!


----------



## Lisa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lini* 
_Nope, I don't think so. Anyway, you know, sometimes answering a pm would spoil the surprise... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

I never saw this post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, the dots look perfectly OK for me.


----------



## lini

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lisa* 
_I never saw this post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Fine - and please keep on for a while, 'cause the surprise part has yet to arrive at my place...

 Anyway, back on topic: That Casio Oceanus WaveCeptor thingy mentioned above has arrived - nice watch (almost as high as a mechanical automatic chrono, though...)! The leather band is a bit thick, however, and thus somewhat inflexible, which makes it somewhat uncomfily stiff for small wrist sizes - at least for a while. So for now, I've wrapped it around some shampoo bottle to bring it into a better shape - that should make it comfy...

 Greetings from Hannover!

 Manfred / lini

 P.S. (update): "Bend-in" of the armband was successful, already - now it fits fine.


----------



## rsaavedra

Thought I should add to this thread pics I added in another one. These are two of the most expensive wristwatches ever.

 Here's the Patek Philippe Sky Moon Tourbillon, which goes for approx. $800K. 






 And here's Vacheron Constantin Tour de L'lle, their most complicated watch so far, approx. $1.6 million
 .
















*Patek Philippe* and *Vacheron Constantin*, are two of the so called "Big Three" finest watch makers in the world, the other one being *Audemars Piquet*. Don't know what Audemars' current flagship or most expensive watch is though.


----------



## Oski

In case any of the fellow Watch-Fi members are interested, I've put my vintage early 70's Breitling Datora (2 reg. chrono) up for sale on eBay:






 Click for listing here:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Mint-Rare-Vintag...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Nomad

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_ Don't know what Audemars' current flagship or most expensive watch is though._

 

It would be the Royal Oak Concept. A different and radical approach. Don't be fooled by the looks. It has the same craftmanship than the others with some horological advances too. They have clasical tourbillions and stuff, but you were asking for their flagship, so there you go:






 I love Audemars. My favourite of the Big Three. The one on the right (the octogonal one) is my everyday watch:






 It's actually very hard to find as it was made of Tantalum and Rose Gold (there were only a few of them). The tantalum doesn't shine, but it has purplish accents. It's very nice although really heavy (more than gold).

 I like when people think I'm wearing a watch made of titanium and copper. It's just perfect. I wear it because I enjoy to look at it, not to show off. Most of people don't even know the brand, which is good actually.


 And this is the watch I'd like to wear (well, actually one of them. This would be the most "casual" one. I'm still young):







 Cheers


 PS: I discovered this thread right now for first time. I had to make an effort to not answer/reply every single post, specially the interesting ones. I love watches!


----------



## Fickle-Friend

Aww my lil baby


----------



## MIKEp

I think its funny how every time i buy something it seems to have a thread on the members lounge, Just last week i got a bike and there just happened to be a show your bike thread. I just got a watch for my birthday yesterday and theres a watch thread


----------



## l_simon_l

Well, this is my watch


----------



## warpdriver

My favorite watch...it's a bit too big for my tiny wrist but I wear it anyway


----------



## Fickle-Friend

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* 
_My favorite watch...it's a bit too big for my tiny wrist but I wear it anyway



_

 

That speedmaster is stunning! Sell me it???


----------



## grawk

I need to give my watch collection the macro lens treatment one of these days. I love the invicta pro diver with the carbon fiber textured leather band...


----------



## rsaavedra

Ok everone posting their favorite watches, here's my favorite _"watch"_ (pun intended 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## rmx

I bought a 99% Panerai PAM111 replica to go with my original PAM118, but I find myself seldom wearing it - something about the polished steel shine... I guess I just like titanium better. It's a good looking watch though, and could sure have fooled me if it wasnt 1/6th the price of the original. Anyone want it?


----------



## Fickle-Friend

PM me i want it!


----------



## MuZI

PM ME, i'l buy it if the price is good!


----------



## rmx

!!!!!!

 LOL... I posted that not really being serious about selling it, but I guess I'll sell if I can get my asking price. I can't believe how many of you PM'd me! I guess Panerai's are super popular on this forum. Here's some pics of mine - 


 Here's my titanium 118 original (I put the diver's strap on). 





 And here's the replica 111 - The only way to tell its a replica is to look for the swan's neck regulator on the movement!


----------



## rmx

edited


----------



## mbriant

You're doing something wrong.


----------



## Jazper

My current watch, bought for $42 AUD ( approx $31 USD) on ebay, has a display back and is genuine.. Keeps good time too - more I have it on my wrist, the less out of sync it goes. 

 My first true automatic watch - and I love it to bits


----------



## grandenigma1

I just picked up this watch as something different and that I can bang around with daily use and not care too much


----------



## jerb

thats awsome... link?


----------



## labrat

Deleted.


----------



## Jose Perez

I just picked up another pair of watches. This Invicta 2768 (my second Lupah): 





 and this automatic Troika London (the gold-toned face on the left):


----------



## ScubaSteve87

Ohh I can't believe I haven't seen this topic before. Ill have to post here a little later with some pics, Watches rock


----------



## Sadataki

Let's see, currently this is in the stable

 Panerai 127, 195, 87, 111, 55
 VC Royal Eagle 
 IWC Mk XXV, 3714 Port
 Omega Speedy Pro and AC Seamaster
 Rolex Date
 and a few CPJ.

 Probably another Panny in my future soon. Love those tuna cans.





border=0 alt="Hosting provided by FotoTime


----------



## Lisa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jerb* 
_thats awsome... link?_

 

http://www.fossil.com/shopping/produ...roductID=24788


----------



## adhoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_I just picked up this watch as something different and that I can bang around with daily use and not care too much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

i have that exact same watch, but only with a brown leather strap and gold accent!


----------



## jefemeister

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sadataki* 
_Let's see, currently this is in the stable...
 Probably another Panny in my future soon. Love those tuna cans._

 

Nice collection. I've definitely noticed that Panerai owners tend to have multiple models. You don't see that as much with the other brands.


----------



## Canman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jefemeister* 
_Nice collection. I've definitely noticed that Panerai owners tend to have multiple models. You don't see that as much with the other brands._

 

If the Panerai wasn't larger than my wrist, I'd want to have multiples as well. I love the design. 

 I'd like to get a "flieger" for my next watch. Something like the IWC Mark XV or Sinn 356.


----------



## Fickle-Friend

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Canman* 
_
 I'd like to get a "flieger" for my next watch. Something like the IWC Mark XV or Sinn 356._

 

I agree with this man! Just missed on a Sinn on ebay! Hoping something nice pops up soonish for a bargain!


----------



## Canman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fickle-Friend* 
_I agree with this man! Just missed on a Sinn on ebay! Hoping something nice pops up soonish for a bargain! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If I bought a Sinn 356, I would only get one with the saphire crystal option


----------



## Sadataki

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jefemeister* 
_ I've definitely noticed that Panerai owners tend to have multiple models._

 

You're right. It's an illness...and talk about "Sorry about your wallet"...

 I see strong similarities between some of the Paneristi, TZ and ViaPaneristi discussions and the ones found here. Panerai guys are every bit as passionate as the regulars here.


----------



## Jose Perez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jefemeister* 
_Nice collection. I've definitely noticed that Panerai owners tend to have multiple models. You don't see that as much with the other brands._

 

What is it about the Panerai's that I am just not getting? I will acknowledge that they're built to world-class standards in fit and finish but the cosmetics just don't do a thing for me. So what's their appeal?


----------



## jefemeister

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jose Perez* 
_What is it about the Panerai's that I am just not getting? I will acknowledge that they're built to world-class standards in fit and finish but the cosmetics just don't do a thing for me. So what's their appeal?_

 

I like Panerai but I'm not a huge fan so I don't know per say. But I think it's a combination of the big face and the military style/history of the brand.


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Canman* 
_I'd like to get a "flieger" for my next watch. Something like the IWC Mark XV or Sinn 356._

 

Nice choice. I have a regular 356, and it gets as much wrist time as my more more expensive watches...there is something so right about the design that transcends its affordable price. 

 Unlike others, I prefer the thick dome acrylic lens which just gives it more character.


----------



## Canman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* 
_Nice choice. I have a regular 356, and it gets as much wrist time as my more more expensive watches...there is something so right about the design that transcends its affordable price. 

 Unlike others, I prefer the thick dome acrylic lens which just gives it more character._

 






 The 356 is one of the cleanest looking chronos I have seen. I wish I could see it in person. If I had an acrylic crystal it would scratch if I looked at it. 


 speaking of clean design:





 I guess I like the military style watches.


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Canman* 
_ If I had an acrylic crystal it would scratch if I looked at it. _

 

It's not as bad as I thought to own one.....I have had to get some crystal polish and buffed out it a bit, but it looks as good as new afterwards.


----------



## mjg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Canman* 
_





 The 356 is one of the cleanest looking chronos I have seen. I wish I could see it in person. If I had an acrylic crystal it would scratch if I looked at it. 


 speaking of clean design:





 I guess I like the military style watches._

 

I think you'd really like the omega speedmaster as well.


----------



## Patu

I bought this el-cheapo Lorus watch a couple of years ago. It has served me well though. No problems with it and it looks pretty nice also.


----------



## Canman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mjg* 
_I think you'd really like the omega speedmaster as well._

 

I'm big fan of the Speedmaster.


----------



## Oski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* 
_Unlike others, I prefer the thick dome acrylic lens which just gives it more character._

 

Me too! Acrylic crystals give a warmer look to the dial which is very nice. Most of my watches have acrylic crystals.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Canman* 
_If I had an acrylic crystal it would scratch if I looked at it._

 

Acrylic is great because you can easily buff out the scratches yourself using Polywatch (about $5-$8 a tube and last you years). On the other hand mineral crystal seems to scratch against just my shirt cuff and sapphire is very durable but once a scratch is there, it’ll cost a pretty penny to replace (both of these look a bit more sterile on a watch).

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Canman* 
_I guess I like the military style watches._

 

I was initially drawn by military style also…IWC, Bell & Ross, etc. Then realized, why get military inspiration when I can get the real military issues? Here are some of my issued military pieces:

 1953 Omega RAF (approx. 6500 issued to Royal Airforce personnel)











 C. 1960’s Lemania Royal Navy H.S. 9 (Hydrographic Survey, i.e. ocean map division)










 1970’s CWC RAF (CWC is now the primary manufacturer for the British military)










 1984 Seiko RN Chrono (issued to helicopter pilots and is 1st military watch made by Seiko after W.W. II)










 1970’s German Heuer Bundeswehr (airforce). This is actually the predecessor to the Sinn 356 (couple of generations ago). Sinn was the manufacturer and distributor of this Heuer Bund and later issues actually beared the Sinn name instead.










 Military pieces will generally have acrylic crystal because mineral or saphire will shatter if struck, whereas acrylic will just scratch or crack. The British watches have the “broadarrow” on the dial and the back, which is a historic symbol indicating it’s the king/queen’s property. The circle “T” on the British and the circle “3H” on the German are indications of the radioactive Tritium used for luminescence for the markers. To me, these watches have so much history and are the real deal.


----------



## Oski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Canman* 
_





 The 356 is one of the cleanest looking chronos I have seen._

 

Is that the strap that comes with the watch? It's only curious because that's a British NATO band (used for all their military time pieces), whereas Sinn is a German manufacturer.


----------



## mjg

most british type military watches had g10 straps standard issue.

 I personally want a omega speed master vintage moonwatch on a black g10, my next watch when im ready to buy it hehe.

 speed master is my favcorite piece amongst the military/function over form look, so informational it looks cool, like it belongs on an astronauts wrist: ]

 I already have the other moonwatch (gmt master) must have them all hehe


----------



## Canman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oski* 
_Is that the strap that comes with the watch? It's only curious because that's a British NATO band (used for all their military time pieces), whereas Sinn is a German manufacturer._

 

nope, that is not the stock strap. I like it though.


----------



## Oski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Canman* 
_nope, that is not the stock strap. I like it though._

 

Yeah, it looks nice on that watch as it does for most military style pieces. They are also very comfortable and nearly indestructable.


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oski* 
_Is that the strap that comes with the watch? It's only curious because that's a British NATO band (used for all their military time pieces), whereas Sinn is a German manufacturer._

 

Nope it comes in a bracelet or black leather band with white stitching.


----------



## Oski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mightyacorn* 
_My Benrus Type I.




_

 

Just noticed this in the thread, great collectable piece. U.S. Navy Seals c. early 1970's. The price of these shot up in the last 2 years. I like it much better than the Type II which has numerals. This is about as clean a dial layout as one is likely to see, absolutely no clutter. Great piece.


----------



## warpdriver

The 356 on a standard strap and acrylic crystal. I like the meatiness due to the domed shape.




 I just love this watch, completely unpretentious in its design. I think I would not get bored of this watch even 30 years from now.


----------



## Fickle-Friend

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* 
_The 356 on a standard strap and acrylic crystal. I like the meatiness due to the domed shape.




 I just love this watch, completely unpretentious in its design. I think I would not get bored of this watch even 30 years from now._

 

I wouldnt want a watch that has DIE as a day of the week, bit off putting!


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fickle-Friend* 
_I wouldnt want a watch that has DIE as a day of the week, bit off putting!_

 

You are indeed fickle, friend.


----------



## Lisa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fickle-Friend* 
_I wouldnt want a watch that has DIE as a day of the week, bit off putting!_

 

Yeah, those sneaky Germans with their subliminal messages every Tuesday.


----------



## immtbiker

Wasn't Sinn was a parent company to other companies. It's either Tag Heuer or Bell & Ross.

 I just put my rubber strap on my Panerai Base Luminor PAM 00112, and I'm surprised how nice it looks. I thought it would make it look cheap compared to the brown Italian leather, but it's pretty cool.


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Wasn't Sinn was a parent company to other companies. It's either Tag Heuer or Bell & Ross._

 

B&R used to have some models which were made by Sinn.

 And for all you non-German folk, "DIE" is short for Dienstag.


----------



## Canman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Wasn't Sinn was a parent company to other companies. It's either Tag Heuer or Bell & Ross._

 

Sinn has manufactured for B&R as well as Heuer (pre-Tag).


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *canman* 
_Sinn has manufactured for B&R as well as Heuer (pre-Tag)._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* 
_B&R used to have some models which were made by Sinn.

 And for all you non-German folk, "DIE" is short for Dienstag._

 

Wow, 2 memory recalls on one day. Who said 46 is old. I still got it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW-...and Dienstag stands for which day of the week?

 On another front...Unix, uses the words _kill_ and _mount_ for their instruction sets. Kill ends programs, and to load the CD ROM, you have to "mount" it.
 I don't think my wife wants me to mount anything else other than a horse.


----------



## Lisa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Wow, 2 memory recalls on one day. Who said 46 is old. I still got it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

 Do you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 BTW-...and Dienstag stands for which day of the week? 
 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lisa earlier in this thread* 
_Yeah, those sneaky Germans with their subliminal messages every Tuesday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Immtbiker posted earlier in his head* 
_ Tuesday, Tuesday, Tuesday. If I say it 3 times, maybe I can remember it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks Lisa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As Shultz (from Hogan's Heroes) used to say "I know *nuhthink!*"

 This is the PAM 00112 with the diver's strap:


----------



## Oski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Fickle-Friend* 
_I wouldnt want a watch that has DIE as a day of the week, bit off putting!_

 

Yeah, last weekend my watch had "Sun" on it, but it was actually overcast and rainy...good thing it tells time at least.


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* 
_Rolex's do keep pretty awful time, actually, at least all the ones I've had. They always go a few minutes fast on me. This one's been the best, so far.

 Tortie, how does yours keep time?

 I have a feeling it has something to do with the perpetual movement. My friends say I'm hyperactive and constantly moving and that's why my watches all run fast. Another friend has an identical watch to mine but he is very static himself....his watch runs a few mins slow...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

A (male) cousin of mine told me that all the men in our family have this thing where *no* watches will keep accurate time. All of my digital watches have always run fast and all my winding or self-winding watches have always run slow (despite mfr. maintenance, cleaning, TLC)! Do we have genetically built-in EMF interference? Weird.

 I still prefer my Rolex Datejust for comfort (as well as preferred look) over every other watch I've had -- tho' my Grandad's Gold/Cloisonne Pocket Watch has my eye, if I ever decide to carry one and can get it working properly.


----------



## Canman

My Oris watch fell from a shelf two days ago and now it is running +20 minutes per day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I'll have to pick up that IWC [size=xx-small]or get my Oris serviced[/size] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This new Oris is very cool:


----------



## jefemeister

ugh. Too much orange.


----------



## ls20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Canman* 
_My Oris watch fell from a shelf two days ago and now it is running +20 minutes per day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I'll have to pick up that IWC [size=xx-small]or get my Oris serviced[/size] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This new Oris is very cool:



_

 


 i like it! i do like iwc, also! my oris runs +6 sec per day, and i should really get it regulated before teh warranty runs out!


----------



## Bleed

after seeing that Invicta Lupah, I gotta get one, but on a budget though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do you guys think that the Invicta 2094 Dragon Lupah is good just for everyday use?


----------



## Canman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ls20* 
_i like it! i do like iwc, also! my oris runs +6 sec per day, and i should really get it regulated before teh warranty runs out!_

 

+6 sec is pretty good for an Oris - I would leave it as is.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bleed* 
_do you guys think that the Invicta 2094 Dragon Lupah is good just for everyday use?_

 

This is just my opinion, but buying anything that is sold regularly on HSN, scares me.


----------



## dvallere

Mine's this Baby G:






 I used to buy a watch every 2 years or so until I got this one...it's atomic, so it synchs up nightly with the clock in Ft. Collins; it's solar-powered, so I don't need to change batteries; it has a backlight and a stopwatch and a timer and doesn't look like a techy guy's watch (all the Casio atomic/solar watches sold in the US look like big honkin' divers' watches with stainless bands and black faces). I may never buy another one again! If only this were waterproof, instead of just water-resistant...


----------



## Bleed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_This is just my opinion, but buying anything that is sold regularly on HSN, scares me._

 

I had no idea what HSN was(had to do a search 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. actually, they don't sell any Invicta watches on their website.


----------



## adhoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* 
_It's not as bad as I thought to own one.....I have had to get some crystal polish and buffed out it a bit, but it looks as good as new afterwards._

 

toothpaste works just as well actually. just remember to use it sparingly!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bleed* 
_I had no idea what HSN was(had to do a search 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. actually, they don't sell any Invicta watches on their website._

 

They switched alliances to ShopNBC. They carry loads of them.


http://www.shopnbc.com/product/?CIID...39403&taxid=78


----------



## Jose Perez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bleed* 
_after seeing that Invicta Lupah, I gotta get one, but on a budget though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 do you guys think that the Invicta 2094 Dragon Lupah is good just for everyday use?_

 

I currently own a pair of Lupahs and love them both. My wife also has a Baby Lupah that she wears regularly. The only thing about this lline of watches that may not make them the first watch you reach for in the morning is the fact that they are QUITE HEAVY. And I can't emphasize that enough.

 Their build quality is top notch as most of them are Swiss made, not Asian made using swiss parts. I also disagree with immtbiker that they should be dismissed simply because they're sold on ShopNBC. I agree that many of the home shopping networks are clearing houses for merchandise that simply "looks" high-end with some tumped up pseudo-pedigree (as I recently discovered, much to my dismay), but this isn't the case with Invicta. They're an established company with a reputation for building quality timepieces with unique cosmetics at reasonable prices. Buying them from a home shopping network such as ShopNBC simply gives you the ability to buy them at incredibly low prices and spread that cost over several monthly payments. My $.02


----------



## immtbiker

Jose, I agree with most of what you say. It's just that, as soon as a wholesaler starts to push a company, it devalues the company's name.
 Denon and Polk blew it, as soon as they allowed The Wiz, and Circuit City, to mass sell their products. Denon use to be a high-end only company, but now has resorted to selling low-end consumer products, which to me, has put a bad aura on their better stuff, like their highly acclaimed 3910 model. What saves the 3910, is that it is highly mod-able.
 This is why companies like Rolex, won't allow anyone except for authorized dealers to sell their products.

 Whenever I see someone wearing an Invicta, I automatically think of Martha Stewart and Joan Rivers, and Jaqueline Smith collections, and I can't take them seriously. Maybe I'm being materialistic, but isn't that half of what buying an expensive watch, is? I said _half_, the other half is high quality craftmanship, and history.


----------



## mightyacorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oski* 
_Acrylic is great because you can easily buff out the scratches yourself using Polywatch (about $5-$8 a tube and last you years). On the other hand mineral crystal seems to scratch against just my shirt cuff and sapphire is very durable but once a scratch is there, it’ll cost a pretty penny to replace (both of these look a bit more sterile on a watch).

 1953 Omega RAF (approx. 6500 issued to Royal Airforce personnel)




_

 

Cool, I have a Thin Arrow too. I use a metal polish called Autosol to polish my acrylic crystals.


----------



## mightyacorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Canman* 
_My Oris watch fell from a shelf two days ago and now it is running +20 minutes per day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'd get that Oris serviced, it could be a simple fix.


----------



## Oski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mightyacorn* 
_Cool, I have a Thin Arrow too. I use a metal polish called Autosol to polish my acrylic crystals._

 

Hey mightyacorn, do you frequent the MWR at broadarrow.net too? Is your RAF 53 thin arrow an original dial or was it also redialed at Bienne like my example?


----------



## Jose Perez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Jose, I agree with most of what you say. It's just that, as soon as a wholesaler starts to push a company, it devalues the company's name.
 Denon and Polk blew it, as soon as they allowed The Wiz, and Circuit City, to mass sell their products. Denon use to be a high-end only company, but now has resorted to selling low-end consumer products, which to me, has put a bad aura on their better stuff, like their highly acclaimed 3910 model. What saves the 3910, is that it is highly mod-able.
 This is why companies like Rolex, won't allow anyone except for authorized dealers to sell their products.

 Whenever I see someone wearing an Invicta, I automatically think of Martha Stewart and Joan Rivers, and Jaqueline Smith collections, and I can't take them seriously. Maybe I'm being materialistic, but isn't that half of what buying an expensive watch, is? I said half, the other half is high quality craftmanship, and history._

 

I'll concede most of what you say, except to say that for me the build quality and aesthetics of the watch count for far more than 50%. I look at a watch much the same way I look at headphones and electronics. Yes there are incredibly well made items that come from smaller manufacturers with more boutique or niche or historically noted reputations (ie Stax headphones or Cary Audio electronics) but there are manufacturers that still haven't lost their way and continue to build world class products, despite having made the move to the mainstream, or least the fringes thereof (ie AKG cans and Yamaha recievers). Yeah you lose a bit of the exclusivity and status that comes from owning a niche product but you can put the difference in the bank.

 I guess my point is this, if Invicta went the route of companies like Timex and began making boring, safe looking timepieces that were bulletproof and inexpensive, but lacked inspiration I wouldn't look their way. But they continue to make exciting looking timepieces that get noticed and are built like a tank.

 I can't tell you the number of oohs and ahhs I got when I wore my newest Lupah in to work. I may not knock the socks off of the afficianado's when they see its an Invicta, but even they will have to admit that it is very attractive, is an incredibly well made timepiece, and didn't have to absorb some incredible markup just for a name. I too may be a bit materialistic and a small bit of an attention seeking whore, but I'm still on a budget and I'm just not at the point where I can buy things simply for the status that they infer.


----------



## mightyacorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oski* 
_Hey mightyacorn, do you frequent the MWR at broadarrow.net too? Is your RAF 53 thin arrow an original dial or was it also redialed at Bienne like my example?_

 

Yes, I don't visit MWR as much as I use too. My Omega 53 had it's "spa" treatment at Bienne. I think Omega had nos on the dials and is not a redial, they returned my original FA dial.


----------



## allenf

Date magnifier fitted by my watch repairer - these days I need a stronger one


----------



## Jose Perez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jose Perez* 
_I just picked up another pair of watches.

 and this automatic Troika London (the gold-toned face on the left):



_

 

Well that didn't last long. This watch died on me after only 3 days of ownership. The thing just would not let me change the time when I went to change it for daylight savings. I felt a grinding sensation as I rotated the crown and could see some fine dust or debris through the caseback. Needless to say it went back and I'm getting my money refunded. I figured I would take a chance with a newer brand since it looked really nice and went for only $200, but boy was I wrong. Fool me once...

 I'm taking the $$ and getting another Citizen Eco-Drive. I really like the other one I bought this summer and it really does look and feel great on my wrist. This time I'm ordering their blue-faced Largo chronograph with the perpetual calendar. I was really leaning towards getting another SS bracelet watch before I picked up that Troika and should have listened to my gut. Anyways, here's a pic I found of it online:


----------



## princeclassic

a cheap, utilitarian looking watch is all i need.


----------



## MrJoshua

I have an Omega Seamaster Professional 300m Chronometer in Black (same as AllenF's but without the date magnifier (nice mod btw!)).

 IMHO it's an excellent watch.


----------



## allenf

I have had mine for 3 1/2 years from new (present from my Wife)...love it to bits (and the Wife 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## MrJoshua

I agree, I love mine too (watch not wife lol).

 I've had mine for 4.5 years and it's still going strong.

 Not sure how often they need servicing??


----------



## warpdriver

The recommendation rule of thumb of watches is 5 years before a full servicing. I've heard other people say you shouldn't touch it unless there is change in the accuracy.


----------



## Canman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *princeclassic* 
_a cheap, utilitarian looking watch is all i need._

 

The face on that Timex looks exactly like a Sinn 656:


----------



## allenf

Over on the watch forums they reckon about every 3 years for a 28000 bph movement...which I would guess is conservative: have it serviced when it's accuracy changes..?
 Recently I had mine adjusted by the watch repairer (who did the date lens)...it had begun to lose about 5 secs/day in a gradual process.
 It is now running at +/- 0.5 secs per day - that will do!
 Cost me £20!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jose Perez* 
_I can't tell you the number of oohs and ahhs I got when I wore my newest Lupah in to work. I may not knock the socks off of the afficianado's when they see its an Invicta, but even they will have to admit that it is very attractive, is an incredibly well made timepiece, and didn't have to absorb some incredible markup just for a name. I too may be a bit materialistic and a small bit of an attention seeking whore, but I'm still on a budget and I'm just not at the point where I can buy things simply for the status that they infer._

 

Oohs and ahhs (both by fellow watch lovers and ourselves, when we look on our own wrists) is what it's all about.


----------



## MrSlacker

guys i need help picking out a watch for my brother. he is turning 20 in a week and parents want to get him a nice watch for up to about $300. he doesnt have a big wrist so smaller watch is better. any suggestions would be good. what brands are good, what to look for in a watch?


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* 
_guys i need help picking out a watch for my brother. he is turning 20 in a week and parents want to get him a nice watch for up to about $300. he doesnt have a big wrist so smaller watch is better. any suggestions would be good. what brands are good, what to look for in a watch?_

 

I'd throw a few recommendations that are important at least for me: sapphire crystal; water resistant 50 or 100m; and Swiss made. Some Japanese watches are excellent as well, but I have a soft spot for Swiss made watches.

 There are several decisions you have to make when choosing a watch:
*1) Whether formal or casual* (daily casual, daily formal, occasional casual, occasional formal, etc)
*2) Whether digital or analog* (digit-based vs. needle-based displays).
*3) Whether leather/metal/rubber/nylon band.* (There are kevlar, carbon fiber, and many other fancy wrist band materials nowadays also. Usually you can purchase those later on depending on the watch shape)
*4) If analog, whether quartz or automatic.* (For a general daily use I'd recommend quartz. Automatics are more of a jewel gadget, they are not as accurate as quartz, so for general daily use, and for someone that is not too much into watches, is really more practical to simply have a quartz watch imho.)
*5) Whether you want some specific or fancy features*, e.g. chrono (the several little dials within the dial), perpetual calendar in analogs (you never have to adjust end of month date), night light, compass, things like that.

 A couple of recommendations here around $300, I like Tissots, Luminox, and Swiss Army/Victorinox a lot, and they have many models in your price range:

 Digital/sporty, this is a digital with needles, so a hybrid, and has metereological/compass features:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...lance&n=507846
 Chrono/casual/elegant
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...lance&n=507846
 Casual/metal band (this is an automatic though):
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...welry&v=glance
 Luminox: Casual/sporty/metal band
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...welry&v=glance
 A couple Casual/sporty Luminoxes, rubber-like band
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...welry&v=glance
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...welry&v=glance
 Swiss Army Classic Officer, a very nice all-rounder I think.
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...welry&v=glance

 PS. I personally don't recommend rubber bands, at least some of them break easily. See the comments I wrote in my recent review of the Swiss Army Maverick here: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...=UTF8&v=glance


----------



## allenf

MrSlacker,
 Seiko divers are always popular - though not particularly _formal_ in style.
 Browse the Timezone Seiko forum here:
Link
Example...if my hypothetical big brother had bought me this for my 20th, he would be a friend for life


----------



## adhoc

I think something from the Seiko Criteria series would fit the bill perfectly. Sporty, yet formal enough. I would avoid digital watches for a 'milestone' type occasion like this unless the watch has some other outstanding selling point.

 I can personally attest to their ruggedness and good looks in real life. Solid (not folded or filled) links too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: rsaavedra makes some good points - sapphire face would be useful, and i would avoid going for automatic movements for someone new to watches.


----------



## lini

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* 
_guys i need help picking out a watch for my brother. he is turning 20 in a week and parents want to get him a nice watch for up to about $300. he doesnt have a big wrist so smaller watch is better. any suggestions would be good. what brands are good, what to look for in a watch?_

 

As mentioned by others before, conventional mechanic manual or automatic watches are more items for collectors these days, though one can still get some comparatively cheap automatics from Citizen and Seiko. Time-keeping and reserve suck in comparision to modern technologies, though - so I'd recommend you to look for some quartz watch with some battery-less technology like Seiko's Kinetic or Citizen's Eco Drive models. Over here, Casio also has some interesting models. I've recently bought this one: http://www.memmel-online.de/asp/index.asp?artikel=5793 - quite a nice thingy with solar operation, automatic time/date-keeping and adjustment (atomic clock receiver for German DCF and British MSF) and some more extras (light, alarm...). Citizen's Eco Drive models are mostly solar based, too, and come in a lot of flavours from simplicistic classic (http://www.princetonwatches.com/shop/BM0850-06E.asp) to more sportive and chronograph style like this http://www.princetonwatches.com/shop/AP1020-57A.asp or that http://www.princetonwatches.com/shop/BL8000-03A.asp - whereas Seiko's Kinetic models use a rotor to produce the electrical energy. This one looks quite nice and should also work for comparatively small wrists: http://www.princetonwatches.com/shop/SKA233.asp

 Greetings from Hannover!

 Manfred / lini


----------



## adhoc

i forgot to mention that the seiko criteria range initially originated in asia and only recently entered the us market in a big way. many watches in it are better suited to smaller (asian) wrist sizes.


----------



## MrSlacker

Thank a lot for suggestions. What about these http://www.ewatches.com/Citizen/BM6010-55E.html ? He needs something that would look good with a suit and casual.


----------



## adhoc

That is very nice. Very nice indeed. I would be thrilled to get it as a present.


----------



## lini

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* 
_Thank a lot for suggestions. What about these http://www.ewatches.com/Citizen/BM6010-55E.html ? He needs something that would look good with a suit and casual._

 

Not my style, actually (looks somewhat indecided - neither classic, nor really modern...) - and be warned that this might also look and feel kinda strange on a small wrist.

 To my eye, this one would look nice: http://www.ewatches.com/Citizen/BM8300-11A.html - looks simple, but classy... another one: http://www.ewatches.com/Citizen/AR0010-02A.html

 ...or that one: http://www.ewatches.com/Citizen/AT1000-50E.html - a modern interpretation of a chronograph... another nice version: http://www.ewatches.com/Citizen/AP1020-57L.html

 ...another nice one: http://www.ewatches.com/Citizen/BL8000-03A.html

 ...or that one in more classic chronograph style: http://www.ewatches.com/Citizen/AT0120-37A.html

 ...or maybe a Casio Oceanus: http://www.ewatches.com/Oceanus/OCW100TLA-1AV.html - already a bit big for small wrists, though.

 Greetings from Hannover!

 Manfred / lini


----------



## rsaavedra

Small wrists and classic/elegant look in the watch seem to suggest a Movado could be a good idea:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...welry&v=glance
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...welry&v=glance
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...welry&v=glance
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...lance&n=507846
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...welry&v=glance


----------



## Jose Perez

So I got home at about 11:30 last night and start flipping through the channels and what do I come across but another Invicta sale on ShopNBC. I watch for a few minutes and they bring out their special for the day. This SS Invicta for only $90. 2 minutes later and I have one coming with the blue face and another in the charcoal face.

 I MUST STOP BUYING WATCHES AT THIS RATE!!!! I'm currently up to 15 watches and bought all but three of them this year alone, four of them in just the past month. I need help...

 Anyways, here's a pair of pics of the watch, one in each color:


----------



## MrSlacker

we decided to get these http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...03916?v=glance
 plus it leaves us extra cash to buy him something else too.


----------



## rx7_fan

I'm thinking of getting a Movado. Are they a good reliable brand to get? I know they are well known, but I was wondering of the quality. Is the watch constantly early or late on keeping time? Moreover, what is the purpose of a chronograph dial (the dial on the watch's face that you can wist and turn)? Thanks in advance for your help, here's my current watch.


----------



## allenf

If you are referring to a rotatable bezel around the outside of the face, it is for timing "events" with the minute hand - classically underwater/scuba. The bezel is uni-directional, so can't be knocked backwards...which could result in a possible run-out-of-air-in-your-oxygen-tank scenario.
 These days such functionality would probably serve just as a back-up to a Suunto dive computer etc.
 I occasionally use my rotating bezel for timing pasta etc..


----------



## rx7_fan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *allenf* 
_If you are referring to a rotatable bezel around the outside of the face, it is for timing "events" with the minute hand - classically underwater/scuba. The bezel is uni-directional, so can't be knocked backwards...which could result in a possible run-out-of-air-in-your-oxygen-tank scenario.
 These days such functionality would probably serve just as a back-up to a Suunto dive computer etc.
 I occasionally use my rotating bezel for timing pasta etc.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Ooh I see. But i'm still a bit confused, let's say it's 8:20 (analog) and you want to time it for 20 minutes. Couldn't you just look at the watch again when it's 8:40 (analog)? So why do you need to rotate the bezel?


----------



## ls20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rx7_fan* 
_Ooh I see. But i'm still a bit confused, let's say it's 8:20 (analog) and you want to time it for 20 minutes. Couldn't you just look at the watch again when it's 8:40 (analog)? So why do you need to rotate the bezel?_

 

why have to remember the start time when you can mark it with the bezel?


----------



## allenf

Just in case you forget it was 08:20 - or worse - recall it starting at 08:30. 
 A scuba-diving friend of mine once run out of air at a depth of _only_ 10 metres.
 He made it, but says he wouldn't care to repeat the experience again.


----------



## immtbiker

Back in June 2004, in this thread (yes it's the longest thread in Head-Fi history), I asked a question similar to this and received some interesting answers. It's worth the read. Start with post #220:

http://www6.head-fi.org/forums/showt...&page=11&pp=20

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Question: The bezel (outer dial, on most dive watches have from "0 to 59" on them. This was originally used to tell you how much air you have remaining, in the days B4 dive computers, and of course this is different depending on tank fill, and individual air consumption. That's why some models have red on the dial for the last 10 minutes. However, no matter how you set the dial, whether it is current time, or the amount of estimated minutes, the dial works backwards and you can't set...let's say 40 minutes from now. If you put the current time on the dot or 0, then you would have to look at 40 minutes ahead...in other words it cannot be used as a "count down" timer. If you try the other way, and put the dot 40 minutes from now, then the time would go 58, 59, 60, and then the red on the last 10 minutes would be ineffective. Try it. Even for parking meters, the only way to use it would be, only for 1 exact hour. 
 I am probably missing the obvious, but if not, then what else was it designed for. No dive master has been able to answer this question. TIA._


----------



## nakedtoes

My latest collection


----------



## immtbiker

A GMT Master with a Jubilee bracelet...interesting combo. I thought they come with Oyster Flip Lock Bracelets?


----------



## armaniwearr

gift from Girlfriends dad, he called it a RO, but i'm not sure, he's loaded and i know what kinda watches AP are, but damn, i feel awkward now.


----------



## Jahn

1953 Gold Rolex V/R12, gold in front and back, and was at a flea market for $2K this weekend. I googled it when I got home and saw it was the right price. Vintage Watches are cool! And no I didn't buy it!


----------



## nakedtoes

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_A GMT Master with a Jubilee bracelet...interesting combo. I thought they come with Oyster Flip Lock Bracelets?_

 

The Oyster flip lock bracelet attracts scratches thats why i op for the jubilee.. I also make the GMT2 looks more dressy and blinking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. until i get tired of the look i might change the bracelet and the brezel to all black to have a more sporty, sub looks.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nakedtoes* 
_The Oyster flip lock bracelet attracts scratches thats why i op for the jubilee.. I also make the GMT2 looks more dressy and blinking 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. until i get tired of the look i might change the bracelet and the brezel to all black to have a more sporty, sub looks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I *like* the jubilee sea-dweller/gmt2/submariner look. I didn't know, that you have the option of getting them with one. It is definitely more classy looking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW- as far as scratches go, on the Oyster bracelet...Simichrome car polish works like magic on stainless steel, as well as chrome.


----------



## mbriant

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *armaniwear* 
_gift from Girlfriends dad,_

 

 Does your GF have any older sisters by any chance?


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mbriant* 
_Does your GF have any older sisters by any chance? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

or younger


----------



## jefemeister

damn, your GFs dad just gifted you the monetary equivalent of a car and a nice example of perhaps the most prestigious line of timepieces in existance.


----------



## pne

wow, a lot more rolex's here than i thought..


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *armaniwearr* 
_gift from Girlfriends dad, he called it a RO, but i'm not sure, he's loaded and i know what kinda watches AP are, but damn, i feel awkward now._

 

Join the club 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... and arent you supposed to be paying the dowry to her dad?


----------



## 1911

just picked up a rolex diamond white gold datejust for my wife for our 6th anniversary to replace the gold one that the f'in airport workers stole from our luggage. (did not get freakin reimbursed at all)
 anyways..i used to love watches,,have seamaster professional but after buying the rolex for my wife i think i am done. 7000 for a watch just did not bring the pleasure i thought it would..although the wife digs it


----------



## Romanee

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *1911* 
_just picked up a rolex diamond white gold datejust for my wife for our 6th anniversary to replace the gold one that the f'in airport workers stole from our luggage. (did not get freakin reimbursed at all)
 anyways..i used to love watches,,have seamaster professional but after buying the rolex for my wife i think i am done. 7000 for a watch just did not bring the pleasure i thought it would..although the wife digs it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Consider (if you haven't already) "Valuable Items/Theft Away" insurance or something similar, which I have as part of my renter's insurance. It covers valuable items that you carry away from your domicile for theft, damage, loss....


----------



## chronoso

pretty standard fossil watch. tells the time, gives the date, and even works in the dark. well, for a little while, till the the glowing stops..











 perhaps one day ill be rich enough to have that Opus V on my wrist..

 -james


----------



## nikongod

my new watch.

 fortis spacematic gmt watch.

 who knew, but this watch has a "hack" feature. when the crown is in the "time set" position, the second hand stops. this is somewhat rare on a mechanical watch...


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* 
_my new watch.

 fortis spacematic gmt watch._

 

Nice watch! 

 Terrible out of focus picture...I don't think you deserve the name "NikonGod"


----------



## nikongod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* 
_Nice watch! 

 Terrible out of focus picture...I don't think you deserve the name "NikonGod" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

its a HP camwe with computer camera....

 i tried a fiew times to take a good picture.

 i went to the mall today more interested in listening to headphones while walking about than buying any watch. i always stop in the watch store (well, that one anyways) and look about. i saw it, and now its mine


----------



## Jose Perez

Well, Melissa and I have been in Florence and Paris for the past two weeks and I couldn't resist the temptation to add to my collection while we were overseas. I bought this lovely Tissot from a jeweler right off of Ponte Vecchio "The Golden Bridge" in Florence:





 I went into the store to stare at their beautiful collection of Audemer Piaget, Tag Hauer, Zenith, Rado, Longines, and Baume & Mercier and wound up buying this while I was in there. With the discount you get by not having to pay the VAT, it came out to a very reasonable price.

 I also went to this outdoor flea market on the first Sunday we were there and found a beautiful vintage Zenith for sale. It had a black leather strap, either SS or white gold case, white face with silver hands & indexes, and a small star-shaped diamond at the 12 o'clock position and looked to be circa 1950's or 60's. I'm not much into older watches but this was a Zenith with an El Primero automatic movement in it, but it was in pretty bad shape and would have needed a complete rebuild just to get it working again, let alone looking right. So I asked the price (the guy dropped to 80 Euro from his original 100 Euro asking price) and then walked away to think it over. I must have raised awareness of it when I asked because by the time I decided to go for it someone else had already snagged it up. Oh well, that was my "fish that got away" story I guess.

 Well almost, I also saw some of the worst fakes ever on the streets of Florence. These guys were selling the cheesiest rip-offs of some pretty high-end names. There were of course some Rolex's but then they were selling Panerai, IWC, Franck Muller, Tag Hauer, & Longines fakes. The one IWC I saw had the flimsiest rubber strap, the crystal wasn't set into the case correctly, and the case itself felt so weak that I bet I could have bent it if I squeezed it hard enough. The Panerai fake was actually a pretty good fake even down to the rubber strap but all you had to do is pick it up and realize that this watch was a featherweight piece of crap and not a true Panerai. The guy tried to tell me that it was titanium and lightweight and then proceeded to show me the automatic movement through the case back and then I really laughed. The rotor was prolly stamped from a piece of sheet metal and the entire movement looked like it came out of a $15 watch, not a $15,000 one, not to mention the crappy etching on the caseback. Needless to say I didn't give the guy the 150 Euro he was asking (he eventually dropped the price down to $50 and even offered to throw in a Mont Blanc Pen to sweeten the deal) I simply smiled and walked away.


----------



## moj0

i see some nice rolex...!










 that's my Seiko kinetic and Casio W71-1V (regular/classic) for stopwatch/timer.

 I used to have a casio touch-tone dialer watch i wish i'd preserved.. in 1990 somethings before i started using cellphones.... ofcourse we're talking about technology thats from the last millennium... past.. dust... ; )


----------



## Garbz

dad's a lucky owner of a 20 year old 





 As old as it is it still ticks the way it does 20 years ago. It's had it's ring and glass replaced once because of basic wear and fading. but other then that beautiful.

 However my dream thing is:




 Breitling navitimer


----------



## Ayreonaut

This is my watch. And I know how to use the slide rule.


----------



## moj0

what is silde rule?


----------



## Ayreonaut

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *moj0* 
_what is silde rule?_

 

If you're serious, a slide rule is a device that uses sliding logarithmic scales to perform multiplication and division.






 My watch has a circular slide rule around the perimeter.


----------



## Jose Perez

As if I needed another watch...but damn if it ain't pretty.

 My younger brother bought me this Emporio Armani watch as a christmas/birthday/graduation/congrats-on-the-new-job present (its a busy month for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I've never really looked at EA's watches but this is one good looking and seemingly well-built timepiece. And all I got him was a Leatherman...looks like I'll have to make up for that when his birthday rolls around in February.


----------



## adhoc

just picked up a corum gold $20 coin watch!

 photos will follow shortly.


----------



## james__bean

I bought a Seiko SCVS003 a couple weeks back. So far I really like it a lot.


----------



## saturnine

Just picked up an Oakley Torpedo a few days ago.


----------



## immtbiker

Looks like a gadget that Maxwell Smart or James Bond would use while fighting the bad guys.


----------



## rx7_fan

Bought this for myself this xmas.


----------



## ls20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *james__bean* 
_I bought a Seiko SCVS003 a couple weeks back. So far I really like it a lot.




_

 


 beautiful watch.. can you tell me where you bought it from

 also, how is the accuracy? its listed range of -15 +20 kinda scares me


----------



## Canman

This tube watch is wild:






www.cathodecorner.com


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Canman* 
_This tube watch is wild:






www.cathodecorner.com_

 

Wah! I want a Nixie Tube Clock!


----------



## james__bean

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ls20* 
_beautiful watch.. can you tell me where you bought it from

 also, how is the accuracy? its listed range of -15 +20 kinda scares me_

 

I haven't done an accuracy test myself. I just finally got it resized last week. I'll start a 24 hour test and leave it on my wrist and I'll post tomorrow. Someone on the seiko citizen forum said there's was +4 after 24 hours.


----------



## ls20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *james__bean* 
_I haven't done an accuracy test myself. I just finally got it resized last week. I'll start a 24 hour test and leave it on my wrist and I'll post tomorrow. Someone on the seiko citizen forum said there's was +4 after 24 hours._

 

if you ever do a week-long test , please let me know..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its the day-after-day consistency im looking for 

 also record the #hours of wear per day

 i have a strap watch .. now just need one with bracelet


----------



## adhoc

corum 'gold coin' watch; coin is a genuine 1904 $20 'double eagle' coin.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *james__bean* 
_I bought a Seiko SCVS003 a couple weeks back. So far I really like it a lot.




_

 

That is a beautiful watch man. Hope you enjoy it a lot.


----------



## mrarroyo

Even though I love the Rolex/Omega and similar watches my favorite is The Origianl by Rado, you cant scratch the dial nor the case and it is an automatic:


----------



## MrSlacker

Can you please tell me if this watch is real or fake?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1

 Also, what would be a good or decent price to pay for them? A family member asked me to see if those are good watch coz they know nothing about buying on ebay. 


 Thanks for the help.


----------



## adhoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* 
_Can you please tell me if this watch is real or fake?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA%3AIT&rd=1

 Also, what would be a good or decent price to pay for them? A family member asked me to see if those are good watch coz they know nothing about buying on ebay._

 

based on the sellers feedback, i would put my money on them being real.

 a decent price to pay for them would be the price you are willing to pay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (actually, they go for around 3k new - 2k for a mint example would be reasonable) 

 as for whether it is a good watch - one must ask oneself: "why am i considering buying this watch?" 

 looks? movement? history/heritage? 

 design-wise, this watch passes in my book but is nothing special. it is not especially difficult to fabricate nor finish a watch with this case design (unlike some patek examples). iirc this particular watch uses a stock ETA movement, but a minor drawback would be that in the quest to keep the watch slim, the second hand has been sacrificed; it will be difficult to tell if the movement needs retuning. there is a some history associated with the watch though - apparently it was first released in 1917, and was inspired by the shape of allied tanks during the 1st world war.

 imo, it would be a nice, simple dress watch at the current price it is at (roughy 700).


----------



## MrSlacker

Thanks a lot adhoc. The person who is buying them is only looking for good looking watch and that specific brand. So if they think it looks good, i have no say in that. Hopefully price wont jump WAY too high in the next day.


----------



## SptsNaz

Can anyone recommend a few good Tissot watches in the price range of say $200-$300? I'm pretty interested in the brand

 Would this one be a good choice?
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...lance&n=507846


----------



## rx7_fan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SptsNaz* 
_Can anyone recommend a few good Tissot watches in the price range of say $200-$300? I'm pretty interested in the brand

 Would this one be a good choice?
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...lance&n=507846_

 


 I think it looks pretty cool. You should treat yourself and I think amazon have a 5 year warranty on the watch.


----------



## james__bean

This isn't good, after 12 hours its a full 20 seconds slow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I did take it off when I went to sleep, but it was only 7 hours. The power reserve is suppose to be 50.


----------



## rx7_fan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *james__bean* 
_This isn't good, after 12 hours its a full 20 seconds slow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did take it off when I went to sleep, but it was only 7 hours. The power reserve is suppose to be 50._

 

Ooh that sucks, are all automatic watches a little fast or slow? If so then why are so many people into automatic watches, couldn't they just stick with quartz movements?


----------



## 1911

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rx7_fan* 
_Ooh that sucks, are all automatic watches a little fast or slow? If so then why are so many people into automatic watches, couldn't they just stick with quartz movements?_

 

i think it depends. i have had my omega seamaster pro automatic for 9 years and it is very accurate. i only need to adjust it once a year and then for 1-2 minutes. but i wear mine everyday. i have friends though who didnt wear theirs everyday and have had their watch serviced 2-3 times in the 9 years. i think this is an important part of owning an automatic watch. i bought a automatic watch winder for the times when i cant wear it. my wife's new rolex keep good time also and i noticed the movement is a little smoother than the omega as i believe the movement has 4-5 more jewels( not sure if this is the reaason why the movement seems smoother). even if the watches were not so accurate it is fun to have a automatic watch as it ties into history and the craftmanship. although i particularly would not want a watch you had to manually wind(?omega speedmaster?)


----------



## jefemeister

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_Even though I love the Rolex/Omega and similar watches my favorite is The Origianl by Rado, you cant scratch the dial nor the case and it is an automatic:_

 

To each their own I guess, but IMO that thing is ugly.


----------



## rx7_fan

Yeah, i'm not too fond of Rado either, but they do have a big fan bass because of their stratch resistant ceramic band. 1911, do you know anything about Tag Huer automatic? I was thinking of saving up to their Link series since it was recommeded by a watch technican. I wonder if it could keep good time.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SptsNaz* 
_Can anyone recommend a few good Tissot watches in the price range of say $200-$300? I'm pretty interested in the brand

 Would this one be a good choice?
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...lance&n=507846_

 


 For this money I would get a Seiko Kinetic, and it will last for life with no bateries to replace ever....they have a huge variety of them, and mostly inside that price range....


----------



## rx7_fan

Anyone know a good watch forum where you can find out more information about watches?


----------



## mjg

timezone is a really good forum, it has subcategories for vintage and modern watches of almost every type that's collected or has interest.


----------



## adhoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rx7_fan* 
_Ooh that sucks, are all automatic watches a little fast or slow? If so then why are so many people into automatic watches, couldn't they just stick with quartz movements?_

 

yep, they are. here's a fact - that 5-figure automatic watch will *never* be as accurate as the digital/quartz watch you get free with 2gallons of engine oil. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was going to write a long reply on why automatic vs quartz, but i think i'll just direct you here: http://www.chronocentric.com/watches...#whymechanical


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jefemeister* 
_To each their own I guess, but IMO that thing is ugly._

 

Why be normal? Actually I like it because when I worked in the field (construction) there was no way I would take my Rolex. The Rado can not be beat, after 5 yeas of hard work nota single scratch on it. The crystal is faceted so if you run your fingers on it it feels like a jewel.


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SptsNaz* 
_Can anyone recommend a few good Tissot watches in the price range of say $200-$300? I'm pretty interested in the brand

 Would this one be a good choice?
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...lance&n=507846_

 

That's a very nice Tissot indeed. Here's a few more:
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...welry&v=glance
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...welry&v=glance
http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...welry&v=glance


----------



## pabbi1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* 
_For this money I would get a Seiko Kinetic, and it will last for life with no bateries to replace ever....they have a huge variety of them, and mostly inside that price range...._

 

Yep... picked one up in a pawn shop (with a 1966 Fender Duo Sonic) for $75... add a $30 sharkskin band (eBay), and I'm good to go. Then again, i've always had a soft spot for the Seiko divers watches, just couldn't do the rubber strap.











 My black face Rolex DateJust was perpetually off about 5 minutes a month (purchased new from an authorized Rolex dealer, and observed over 11 years), which was just totally annoying..


----------



## 1911

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rx7_fan* 
_Yeah, i'm not too fond of Rado either, but they do have a big fan bass because of their stratch resistant ceramic band. 1911, do you know anything about Tag Huer automatic? I was thinking of saving up to their Link series since it was recommeded by a watch technican. I wonder if it could keep good time._

 

rx7,
 i have never owned a tag automatic because i heard from my friend who is a watch afionado that their movements were not as good as omega or rolex. i think i tend to agree just by the simple fact that i rarely see tag automatics..people have their quartz movements but not automatics. i would say save that money and get a automatic from a more established maker imho.


----------



## mjg

says who? Tag isn't an established maker? 

 Huere was a very established watch maker for a number of years, they have just as much history as omega and rolex, a history of over a 100 years if you care to go browse their site... They've been making automatic watches for a very long time.

 I have a 6000 automatic chronometer, i also have a 1567 rolex GMT Master.
 I also have a 6000 kirium quartz. The 6000 keeps much better time then the roley, it's also about 26 years newer...
 The 6000 has a very smooth and accurate movement which sweeps comapred to the quartz which jumps by the second. The watch can last 3 days unworn just the same as when i bought it over 5 years ago. It's been very reliable, and hasn't even had the movement serviced yet. The watch is also a certified chronometer.That means it's thoroughly tested and certified time piece by the swiss time officals. It's tested the same as rolexes, and omegas and has similar tolerance capacity. Tag does not make any automatics that aren't chronometers. The automatics are never as accurate as a quartz which has been noted above, yet you need to remember the swiss automatic movements are amongst the best there is in the world. Rolex in general is more exclusive because they cost a bit more money. Tag Huere is a great value and deal similar to omega when compared to Rolex watches of similar variety... Although your friend might collect watches, i doubt he would go and say tag isn't an established watch maker. They also happen to make arguably the best bracelets and deployment clasps. Rolex hasn't changed their designs in years, you will know an authentic rolex when you can feel how lousy their clasps are (especially when you drop 8 grand on a watch you can still get that luxury).

 If your interested in some of Tag's newer automatic movements, just go and checkout the automatic monacos belt driven system, it's the only of it's kind and it's pretty awesome.


----------



## 1911

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mjg* 
_says who? Tag isn't an established maker? 

 Huere was a very established watch maker for a number of years, they have just as much history as omega and rolex, a history of over a 100 years if you care to go browse their site... They've been making automatic watches for a very long time.

 I have a 6000 automatic chronometer, i also have a 1567 rolex GMT Master.
 I also have a 6000 kirium quartz. The 6000 keeps much better time then the roley, it's also about 26 years newer...
 The 6000 has a very smooth and accurate movement which sweeps comapred to the quartz which jumps by the second. The watch can last 3 days unworn just the same as when i bought it over 5 years ago. It's been very reliable, and hasn't even had the movement serviced yet. The watch is also a certified chronometer.That means it's thoroughly tested and certified time piece by the swiss time officals. It's tested the same as rolexes, and omegas and has similar tolerance capacity. Tag does not make any automatics that aren't chronometers. The automatics are never as accurate as a quartz which has been noted above, yet you need to remember the swiss automatic movements are amongst the best there is in the world. Rolex in general is more exclusive because they cost a bit more money. Tag Huere is a great value and deal similar to omega when compared to Rolex watches of similar variety... Although your friend might collect watches, i doubt he would go and say tag isn't an established watch maker._

 

hello,
 i am glad that you are happy with your tag purchase. yes, i tag has a history of making watches but if you peruse a watch mag like watch times etc...or ask collectors the newer generation tags(not the old pre merger heuers) are not collectible or desirable as the omegas or rolexes or breitlings. their resale values do not hold as well...tags are a great watch for the masses at the malls that want a " nice fancy watch" but are not in the same league...i know the tag fanboys will be outraged but why? ask people in the business...no one puts tag in the same company as omega,breitling,rolex...that is just a fact. anyways, enjoy your tags. so when i referred to established maker i was referring to the top echelon and did not mean to imply tag was a new company or had no history..it is a great company just not in the same league as those mentioned above...go into a nice watch store and ask.(NOT IN THE MALL)


----------



## mjg

You can buy an omega or rolex in the mall just the same (at torneau).

 Most newer omegas and rolex's arent' exactly collectors items aither, they have not accrued any value in recent years. I know and do read alot about wrist watches, i found that comment kind of condascending. I have worn and held in my hands many exotic watches, i know alot about wrist watches and I shouldn't need to validate my credentials to have an opinion here. 

 Tag merged back in the early 80's/late 70's i believe. The original huere's are just as collectable as a vintage rolex. Your wrong to assume the build quality on rolex is any better then that of a tag. You are also wrong to assume the movements aren't as sophisticated.

 It isn't a fact they are inferior to rolex, that's just the idea the same guys who shop in malls assume because of the mere price tag on one watch vs another. Are you suggesting the resale value is indicative of the quality of the movement? It seems all you have done is taken a survey of what your friends wear, and browsed a few magazines in order to base your opinions. I wouldn't ever form an opinion after i asked a salesman in a "fine watch store" what he thinks is better. These guys aren't experts, they are salesman and it's their job to "sell" you something.

 You will rarely if ever see a watch maker or jeweler dissing tag, it's a well establish and top tiere brand worn by many athletes and professionals around the world. It's not a fashion item, not much more so then any rolex. People who collect rare watches are going to diss tag because they aren't as exotic and easily found. Functionally, they are comparable to a rolex. Backup your claims they are inferior.

 p.s

 None of these watches are actually top tiere when compared to a patek, or an audemars, which cost nearly double what msot rolexs cost anyday. If you want to call the tag inferior to an audemar well i won't argue... otherwise you are basing opinions on what you've read and heard by snobby watch collectors rather then first hand experience which is far more valuable.


----------



## rx7_fan

The more I read about watches the more I am confused. Obviously, I would never buy an audemars piguet, patek, etc because I think they are meant for an elite group of people who makes a crazy amount of money. But I would like a nice watch that keeps accurate time. Right now, I am using a Movado chronograph, my other watch is an ESQ which is basically the same company. I feel both keeps accurate time. I use www.time.gov to keep track of the seconds, and it is pretty accurate. My question is, what other companies that are reliable, accurate, and friendly in service? Costomer service is very important to me =D So far 1911 seems to favor Rolex, Breitling, and Cartier; but I think their style are too old. I'm kinda looking for something that's young, like Bueme & Mercier? But I've heard Bueme & Mercier isn't reliable... I'm so confused


----------



## mjg

I mean you purchase a tag and it has a 3 year warranty parts and labor. Parts aren't going to cost as much as rolex, and rolex doesn't have the most famous service in the world. They are to be untrusted with any vintage watch, i'd sooner go to a great watchmaker who knows their stuff... Buying a rolex is like buying a rolls. You are going to make a fortune for anything, that's why so many people knock off rolex parts on the black market. Their parts are a flatout ripoff for genuine rolex stuff, and often the quality isn't any more impressive then a great aftermarket item.

 Look at an omega speed master. I'd even say look at a used one, that's going to be my next watch. My whole point of those 2 messages is that his bias towards tag is totally unfounded. It's a consumer's job to buy a product and read about their quality from reliable sources. I'm telling you right now i've owned one for 5 years, if you wanna let 1911 steer you away, that's your buisness. I wouldn't tell you i prefer either watch, i love the rolex, yet if i wanted a value i'd chose a tag because the rolex is a great watch but costs easily 2 to 3 times the price.


----------



## applebook

Here's my 1982 GMT-Master 16750, which was made just after I was born 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I've owned everything from several IWCs, to Blancpains, JLC, Zenith, OMEGA, and half many Rolex sports models like the 5513, Submariner Date, GMT II, etc.


----------



## mjg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *applebook* 
_Here's my 1982 GMT-Master 16750, which was made just after I was born 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I've owned everything from several IWCs, to Blancpains, JLC, Zenith, OMEGA, and half many Rolex sports models like the 5513, Submariner Date, GMT II, etc._

 


 thanks for reminding me, mine is a 16750 also. Bueaitful GMT man. I took off the original oyster bracelet on mine, i use an aftermarket oyster and a g10 nato.

 What's your personal take on tags build quality?


----------



## rx7_fan

I would probably stay stay with quartz movement for now. Automatic watches will cost too much if I want them to be as percise was quartz, which is probably impossible. I don't know why I want an automatic, besides the fact that I think they just look so darn cool.


----------



## rx7_fan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *applebook* 
_Here's my 1982 GMT-Master 16750, which was made just after I was born 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've owned everything from several IWCs, to Blancpains, JLC, Zenith, OMEGA, and half many Rolex sports models like the 5513, Submariner Date, GMT II, etc._

 

Do you happen to have pictures of your Zenith? I would like to see them. I think Zenith makes so cool looking watches, especially their turbillion series. Hook us up with some pictures


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mjg* 
_says who? Tag isn't an established maker?_

 

The reason TAG's have taken a severe beating in reputation in recent years is because of their lack of "manufacture" status. In that regard, TAG was almost viewed as a jewellery class brand instead of a fine timepiece. Basically just a status class brand among young people. (say like wearing Polo RL clothes in the eighties)

 In my Kirium, and my 4000, have nearly off-the-shelf ETA movements, slapped into a decent quality case, with a plastic movement spacer ring no less....a far cry from the custom movements in the Heuer age. That's why for a long time, TAG never sold any watches with a exhibition back, as there is nothing unique about the movement, it is the same movement that one could find in much cheaper watches. In that regard, TAG's were considered vastly overpriced for what they offer, basically fancy cases with a generic movement. For a bit more money, you could at least buy watch from another mass market maker like Omega which takes their time to finish the movement properly. Even the base Omega movements were rhodium plated and some basic finishing is done to it. Rolex has always been a _manufacture_ and their 31xx movements have been well proven and well regarded, and one of the finest workhorse movements around with everything made in-house. Omega has been incorporating the co-axial escapement and is constantly refining their ETA based movements, which makes them unique/special.

 Nowadays, TAG is getting its reputation back with incorporation of the Zenith class movement such as their Calibre 36, and is starting to take some time to finish/customize their movements nowadays. But the reputation of modern class TAG's still does not have the collectability of the average Omega watch even.


----------



## mjg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rx7_fan* 
_I would probably stay stay with quartz movement for now. Automatic watches will cost too much if I want them to be as percise was quartz, which is probably impossible. I don't know why I want an automatic, besides the fact that I think they just look so darn cool._

 


 are you going to wear it everyday?

 If not, having a quartz is conveniant... I usually need to wind my automatics up, i don't have a watch winder and well my 2 automatics becoming sometimes annoying to wind so i go for the kirium quartz when im lazy.


----------



## applebook

Re: TAG Heuer, 

 in terms of dials, movements, and overall case finish, they are generally lower quality than OMEGA and Rolex and are definitely no in the league of IWC or JLC. 

 It's noteworthy that most TAGs are quartz (a blasphemous word to most watch collectors), and pretty much everything else is a mildly decorated ETA that is not on the same level as IWC's use of ETA movements. 

 TAGs, IMO, are not much better than brands like Tissot, which are cheaper and just as good (IMO only, of course). 

 I also don't really like modern Rolex watches except the Daytona --and even in that case, I like it only for its new Rolex movement. The best of Rolex, IMO, is from the late '60s to early '80s era, and some of the vintage military Submariners like the Bond or the 5507 are simply stunning!


----------



## mjg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* 
_The reason TAG's have taken a severe beating in reputation in recent years is because of their lack of "manufacture" status. In that regard, TAG was almost viewed as a jewellery class brand instead of a fine timepiece.

 In my Kirium, and my 4000, have nearly off-the-shelf ETA movements, slapped into a decent quality case, with a plastic movement spacer ring no less....a far cry from the custom movements in the Heuer age. That's why for a long time, TAG never sold any watches with a exhibition back, as there is nothing about the movement to marvel at inside the watch. In that regard, TAG's were considered vastly overpriced for what they offer, basically fancy cases with a generic movement. For a bit more money, you could at least buy watch from another mass market maker like Omega which takes their time to finish the movement properly. Even the base Omega movements were rhodium plated and some basic finishing is done to it. Rolex has always been a manufacture and their 31xx movements have been well proven and well regarded, and one of the finest workhorse movements around with everything made in-house. Omega has been incorporating the co-axial escapement and is constantly refining their ETA based movements, which makes them unique/special.

 Nowadays, TAG is getting its reputation back with incorporation of the Zenith class movement such as their Calibre 36, and is starting to take some time to finish/customize their movements nowadays. But the reputation of modern class TAG's still does not have the collectability of the average Omega watch even._

 



 I haven't opened up my kirium or 6000. All i can tell you is since i bought it (4 years ago) it's running on the same battery and keeps perfect time. I haven't even had to adjust the time other then to account for time zones...


 Yea the kirium isn't as nice as my 6000. I have no idea what the movement looks like inside. I can tell you though that compared to my older rolex the watch is just really nice. The rolex stands the test of time no doubt, and if i get asked htis question in another 10 years who knows...

 I totally see what your saying, i know tag might not have the same enthusiasm amongst big time watch collectors, but i'm saying it's a great value, and who cares about collectability.


----------



## applebook

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rx7_fan* 
_Do you happen to have pictures of your Zenith? I would like to see them. I think Zenith makes so cool looking watches, especially their turbillion series. Hook us up with some pictures
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm gonna dig through my archives for the one and only Zenith that I had, which was a simple gold Date model with Reserve indicator. It was sweet, but I generally don't like to wear gold models. 

 I'm gonna get a NATO and a matte kevlar band for my GMT.


----------



## applebook

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mjg* 
_I totally see what your saying, i know tag might not have the same enthusiasm amongst big time watch collectors, but i'm saying it's a great value, and who cares about collectability._

 

As long as you find the watch to be what it's worth to you, then it hardly matters what some snobby watch collectors think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like the Monaco "Sixty-Nine" Chronograph that's like an electronic JLC Reverso Duo.

 Timezone.com has some very nice members, but quite a few of them are the most imperious and arrogant jerks on the planet.


----------



## warpdriver

Watch fanatics don't generally collect quartz watches, it's like arguing which is the best streetstyle headphone, nobody really cares. On timezone.com, you won't really find much discussion on TAG watches, because they are not on the radar scope of most collectors (except genuine Heuers). The above poster made a good point about this: since TAG sells a lot of quartz watches, their reputation as a serious watchmaker is diminished. The company TAG Heuer has become almost a fashion brand....heavily relying on marketing and a superficial connection with the classic Heuer name to sell watches. 

 TAG makes a good quality product and if you like it, you should buy it, you shouldn't care what other people think. My Kirium is one superbly made watch and looks great.


----------



## mjg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *applebook* 
_As long as you find the watch to be what it's worth to you, then it hardly matters what some snobby watch collectors think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really like the Monaco "Sixty-Nine" Chronograph that's like an electronic JLC Reverso Duo.

 Timezone.com has some very nice members, but quite a few of them are the most imperious and arrogant jerks on the planet._

 


 What do you think of vintage speed masters as a daily watch nowadays (late 60's or whatever).

 I'm going to admit i don't know enough about watches to formally comapre the quality of the movements, yet i shouldn't need to. I enjoy wearing them both, and from a quality stand point i find them comparable honestly.

 Sue me if i'm wrong... I just think the whole rolex snobbery thing is totally exageraated. Especially, with the newer ones. I like that monaco alot, it's prety pricey actually, but really unique. .


 How about this watch for rx7

 sorry i meant this one (or similar)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1976-OMEGA-SPEED...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## warpdriver

Buying a vintage watch carries the same caveats as buying anything vintage, it's good to be educated about it. If you are willing to invest the time to find and keep a good sample, it will be very special, more special than buying any new watch.

 Here's a place to start:
http://home.xnet.com/~cmaddox/seeking.html

 I own a modern Speedmaster Pro, and it's by far my favorite watch, for its classic styling, its historical connection, and its technical design/abilities.


----------



## applebook

The modern Speedmaster Moon watch is my favorite affordable chronograph. I had the one with the rhodium plated display-back and miss it very much. It's manual-wind, so there's no need to worry about a winder. 

 If you can find a vintage Moon watch, even better. I'd stay away from the automatic Speedmaster though, especially the "reduced" model. Some of the automatics with metal bezels and dials look good, but I just like the Moon watch more, and they will always hold their value.


----------



## rx7_fan

That's a cool watch you've recommded MJD, however, I think I'm going to save up and get this intead.

http://www.omegawatches.com/index.php?id=276






 It's the Omega Constellation Chronograph. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## adhoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mjg* 
_I haven't opened up my kirium or 6000. All i can tell you is since i bought it (4 years ago) it's running on the same battery and keeps perfect time. I haven't even had to adjust the time other then to account for time zones..._

 

mjg, no offense intended, but you seem to be missing the point; if accuracy was really the issue here, then everyone would be satisfied with casio digitals.

 what makes a watch more 'valuable' in the eyes of collectors are as follows: 

 - movement; stock, or modified? I've opened up an automatic tag (a kirium) - it used what appeared to be a completely stock ETA movement (later confirmed to be a base ETA 2894), and the movement had no extra finishing whatsoever. and to echo other members here, what's up with charging $1000s for a quartz movement in a fancy looking case?
 - case finishing; the majority of TAGs are just basic sandblasted. there are also no generally especially difficult parts to finish on TAGs.
 - material.
 - complications; i may be wrong, but i've never seen a TAG with more than basic chronograph functions or date display.
 - advertising; the less, the better. for some things in life, the sheer quality of the end product and the resulting word-of-mouth spread is sufficient. contrast sony streetstyles vs grados.

 to be fair, all that i've mentioned so far do not just apply to TAG, they could just as easily apply to other brands like, say, hamilton.

 finally, dont get me wrong, if you're happy with your TAG, more power to you. i hope you can take my 0.02c in the right light. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


 Sue me if i'm wrong... I just think the whole rolex snobbery thing is totally exageraated. Especially, with the newer ones. I like that monaco alot, it's prety pricey actually, but really unique. . 
 

you're right - it is. imo rolex has turned off the majority of serious collectors with its advertising. 

 i mean, what's up with labelling them 'superlative chronometer' (vs what, a, a 'standard' chronometer?) and 'a rolex takes a year to make'?? (yeah, from the time the ore is dug from the ground eh?)


----------



## rx7_fan

Okay, so it seems like you guys are saying that Quartz movement are a dime-a-dozen, and they are not that special. Even though they keep accurate time, quartz movement should not be terribly exspensive because they are not that complicated to make. Brand like tag shouldn't be exspensive because they are quartz base. 

 But I still don't get why people are willing to pay $5,000+ for a nice automatic when quartz can do a better job at keeping time. It's like paying for headphones for the looks instead of how they sound. Like paying for some funky sony streetstyle instead of the Grado GS-1. 

 I think the more I learn about watches through you guys, the more I like quartz movements. Just because they are practical, and they do a great job at keeping time. But if I'm a watch collector and keeping accurate time isn't terribly important to me, cool looking automatic movements would intrigue me =D


----------



## mjg

nah you know i was wrong... my defense for tag was too aggressive. I know nothing is perfect. I came off like a know it all (when i don't) so for that i'm sorry...


 Yet, tags aren't junk! Yet my point was i hate that people generally automaticly thing rolex's are the best blah blah.

 I don't think that was what 911 was saying so i'll give him credit in saying that tags are inferior, and according to most of your expertise he is right i guess : /


 Yet to my standards i think they are cool. I'm not opening up the thing then comparing it to a 10 grand collectors watch, it feels solid, it 'works', it's automatic. Yet, i think marginalizing (especially the brand new ones) to mere fashion items is seriously being overly critical. I mean. Tags have to be some of the best looking watches, the dial in my 6000 is copper with white gold accents, and luminova that is very bright. It doesn't have the feeling of a cheap watch at all.

 Maybe most of the price isn't about the movement? I mean in a rolex, your paying more for the prestige, perhaps with a tag more for the jewelery aspect, yet either way your paying a good portion for the hype about the watch... The way these watches are marketed it's almost like they would like the guy to think it can enhance or change your lifestyle...

 I mean everyone who purchases a rolex explorer is destined to climb mt everest? And every submariner purchaser is a regular 
 jok gostow?(spelling sorry!)


----------



## 1911

edited. let's just enjoy all our watches and get back to posting fine pics.


----------



## jefemeister

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rx7_fan* 
_But I still don't get why people are willing to pay $5,000+ for a nice automatic when quartz can do a better job at keeping time. ..._

 

nice automatic watch = art, tradition, engineering, prestige.
 quartz = utilitarian and cheap.


----------



## james__bean

After 23 hours its 45 seconds slow... thats way outside of the specs for this watch. I'll have to contact the site I bought it from and see what I should do about having it repaired or replaced.


----------



## adhoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mjg* 
_Tags have to be some of the best looking watches, the dial in my 6000 is copper with white gold accents, and luminova that is very bright. It doesn't have the feeling of a cheap watch at all._

 

tbh that sounds beautiful - mind posting a picture? i have this weakness for pink gold/copper dials. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mjg* 
_Maybe most of the price isn't about the movement? I mean in a rolex, your paying more for the prestige, perhaps with a tag more for the jewelery aspect, yet either way your paying a good portion for the hype about the watch... The way these watches are marketed it's almost like they would like the guy to think it can enhance or change your lifestyle..._

 

_correcto mundo! _

 imo many watch companies not only sell a watch, they sell a lifestyle.


----------



## mjg

this is the watch i put on when i want to be marc the new yorker who starts arguments about watches on web forums.... a life style all could envy!


----------



## rx7_fan

I like that Tag you have MJG, it looks nice.


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mjg* 
_Maybe most of the price isn't about the movement? I mean in a rolex, your paying more for the prestige, perhaps with a tag more for the jewelery aspect, yet either way your paying a good portion for the hype about the watch... The way these watches are marketed it's almost like they would like the guy to think it can enhance or change your lifestyle..._

 

Yes for sure. The actual parts/production cost of a Rolex is a tiny fraction of their price. The movement and the case of a Submariner hasn't changed in years maybe even decades, but the price keeps jumping every few years (way ahead of inflation). It ceases to be about the cost of production, and all about maintaining the image of exclusivity. For me, Rolex watches are actually poor value relative to some other brands.


----------



## adhoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* 
_The movement and the case of a Submariner hasn't changed in years maybe even decades, but the price keeps jumping every few years (way ahead of inflation)._

 

it's sad but true - another example i can relate would be the breitling prices. i swear the damned things are getting more expensive (and certainly more shiny) each year. 

 for a standard navitimer, some quick math indicates a 10-15% increase per annum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 EDIT: btw, nice watch mjg; does it come with a strap instead of a bracelet? imo it would look killer with one.


----------



## 1911

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* 
_Yes for sure. The actual parts/production cost of a Rolex is a tiny fraction of their price. The movement and the case of a Submariner hasn't changed in years maybe even decades, but the price keeps jumping every few years (way ahead of inflation). It ceases to be about the cost of production, and all about maintaining the image of exclusivity. For me, Rolex watches are actually poor value relative to some other brands._

 

but this is why rolexes hold their resale value. if you buy a rolex today for 6000 dollars 15 years from now you probably can get most of your money back cause new rolexes then will be 12,000 or something like that....so it kinda feeds on itself.


----------



## RockCity

I received a few pocket watches from my grandmother that are supposed to be "rare".

 The watches are from Zodiac Locle & Geneve and Etuni Watch Co.

 My grandmother recieved these watches from my great-grandfather. I know abosolutely nothing about antique pocket watches so any information, even the obvious, will be helpful.


----------



## mjg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *1911* 
_but this is why rolexes hold their resale value. if you buy a rolex today for 6000 dollars 15 years from now you probably can get most of your money back cause new rolexes then will be 12,000 or something like that....so it kinda feeds on itself._

 


 why would you invest in a rolex, hold it for 15 years and sell it though?

 Watches shouldn't be thought of as investments... I tend to think after 15 years i'd be fond of it and wnt to keep it (or give it to my son one day).


----------



## rx7_fan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RockCity* 
_I received a few pocket watches from my grandmother that are supposed to be "rare".

 The watches are from Zodiac Locle & Geneve and Etuni Watch Co.

 My grandmother recieved these watches from my great-grandfather. I know abosolutely nothing about antique pocket watches so any information, even the obvious, will be helpful._

 


www.timezone.com those guys know alot about watches, ask them in the vintage section of the forum.


----------



## grandenigma1

I got this for Christmas today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 Its a nice durable sporty watch i really like it!


----------



## immtbiker

Marc...if you ever need servicing on that Tag, you know the address of Aaron's Watch Repair


----------



## 1911

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mjg* 
_why would you invest in a rolex, hold it for 15 years and sell it though?

 Watches shouldn't be thought of as investments... I tend to think after 15 years i'd be fond of it and wnt to keep it (or give it to my son one day)._

 

not that i would want to sell it but things happen in people's lives. think about all the stuff you own and how in 15 years you could get nothing for it. i am just saying that to rolex's credit in 15 years you could still get some money for the watch unlike most watches or items. just another plus in the rolex column for the people who think that they are overpaying for just the name...but it is the name that keeps the value.


----------



## grandenigma1

My AP is worth more then the day I got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its certainly an investment


----------



## lini

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *grandenigma1* 
_My AP is worth more then the day I got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

My Sinn automatic chronograph too - I got it as a present for myself for ~ 500 DM new, when I got 18 years old in 1987, and it had reached 1500 Euro, when the last units of that model were sold ~ 2003/2004. One could see that as an investment, yes - on the other hand, complete service for the watch today is practically as expensive as the whole watch was, when I bought it... *sigh* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In addition, both my Seiko Kinetic and my Casio Oceanus WaveCeptor I prefer nowadays keep time much more precisely and also won't need rewinding when not being worn over the weekend due to reserve problems... And both look nice, too. So I guess, for me, mechanical automatic watches are simply outdated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Greetings from Hannover!

 Manfred / lini


----------



## jdc

I've got the watch bug. This is my Blancpain Military Moonphase. I looooove it.






 Next is probably a Panerai.


----------



## mjg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_Marc...if you ever need servicing on that Tag, you know the address of Aaron's Watch Repair_

 

Heh,

 actually one of these days i wouldn't mind, the clasp doesn't close on this one right either ; ).

 Thanks dood.


----------



## immtbiker

The Island (great movie). "He called me dude...spelled d-o-o-d"!


----------



## Stephonovich

I just pulled the trigger on this little beauty.






 I was going to get an ESQ, as they're on clearance, but even with my $50 gift certificate, I didn't feel like spending $150 on a watch just yet. This suits my purposes marvelously, and is quite nice looking to boot. Besides, solar powered *and* atomic? C'mon, you can't beat that


----------



## skullguise

Always WANTED to read up on this thread, never did.....

 I am not a jewelry wearer, except my wedding ring and my watch. Here's my baby (a Rado Sintra Multi):






 I also own a Noblia (high end Citizen) that my wife got as an engagement gift. Don't like the manual day number, and switching it every other month. But it's a great piece, and has lots of sentimental value.


----------



## tyrion

Here is mine. It was a gift from my parents when I became a partner in the first law firm I worked for after law school:


----------



## grandenigma1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_Here is mine. It was a gift from my parents when I became a partner in the first law firm I worked for after law school:
_

 

The Datejust is a pretty nice watch. One of the guys I live with has one and my dads company gave him one as a gift like 10-15years ago and its still kicking strong.


----------



## pabbi1

My Datejust was exactly that as well, except black dial....

 I picked up a Baume & Mercier Capeland (Quartz) yesterday, but need some extra links, and HATE the B&M customer service so far, so I ordered a Hirsch stitched sharkskin leather band. 







 Now if I could just get a good pic... and, if anyone knows where to snag a couple of links...


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pabbi1* 
_Now if I could just get a good pic... and, if anyone knows where to snag a couple of links..._

 

Voila!... (But this one doesn't look exactly the same as yours though, see numbers 8 and 10 are trimmed in this one, and the little chrono dials have slightly different markings)


----------



## Vertigo-1

Always been a fan of G-shocks. Here's some of the ones I got:

 Current everyday watch: Casio G-shock Limited Edition GIEZ






 These two G-shock MR-Gs do not leave my house...got them more to drool over than to wear...

 G-shock MR-G Revman:







 Got the one on the left:







 And I'm _extremely_ tempted to pick up one of these now...except it's hard to justify it as an everyday piece (any watch over $150 does not belong out in the real world IMO where it can be scratched, run into doors, people, etc). It's seriously too nice to just leave in a closet though...


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skullguise* 
_Always WANTED to read up on this thread, never did.....

 I am not a jewelry wearer, except my wedding ring and my watch. Here's my baby (a Rado Sintra Multi):






 I also own a Noblia (high end Citizen) that my wife got as an engagement gift. Don't like the manual day number, and switching it every other month. But it's a great piece, and has lots of sentimental value._

 

Rado makes fantastic watches!


----------



## pank2002

I have two watches.

 A Tissot PR50 Titanium watch. It’s the left one on this picture:






 I also have a Roamer Golden Days watch:





 I like them both. The former is a bit more ‘dressy’ than the latter, though.


----------



## NeilPeart

From these 2 choices which would you choose, and why?

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...=1RHSWHSF9J0D6

 or

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...=1RHSWHSF9J0D6

 I'm currently leaning towards the Tag. If neither of these look appealing, could you recommend a watch for <$500?


----------



## mjg

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NeilPeart* 
_From these 2 choices which would you choose, and why?

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...=1RHSWHSF9J0D6

 or

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...=1RHSWHSF9J0D6

 I'm currently leaning towards the Tag. If neither of these look appealing, could you recommend a watch for <$500?_

 


 def the tag forumla of those 2... Or spend a few 100 more and get a kirium like mine : ]


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *NeilPeart* 
_If neither of these look appealing, could you recommend a watch for <$500?_

 

What are you looking for in the watch? You should answer a few questions to see what you are looking for (similar to what we do with headphones), so that suitable recommendations can be made. Check this post with a few typical questions to guide your watch-hunt.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pank2002* 
_I also have a Roamer Golden Days watch:



_

 

I love the Roamer. Is there a month with 32 days?


----------



## Doc Sarvis

I own many watches (some really expensive) and I can honestly say that my current fave is the titanium Tissot T-Touch I just bought in Switzerland. That is one hell of a watch, my friends.


----------



## mbriant

Quote:


 From these 2 choices which would you choose, and why? 
 

 I like the more subtle, elegant aesthetics of the Movado, but I've owned a Tag for years and it's been very durable. You can swim in the Tag but not in the Movado ... that's important to me because years ago I was thrown in a swimming pool with an expensive Longine's non-waterproof watch on and despite getting it cleaned and repaired after, it never worked right again.


----------



## rsaavedra

My brother has an automatic chrono Movado and after one of the first scheduled services (I think it was something like that) he had some problems with it. Everything got eventually fixed, but after that he was a little dissapointed with the brand.


----------



## nikongod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_My brother has an automatic chrono Movado and after one of the first scheduled services (I think it was something like that) he had some problems with it. Everything got eventually fixed, but after that he was a little dissapointed with the brand._

 

be disapointed with the repairman, and his "bull-sheet" if the watch wasnt returned to you in proper working order (certanly better than before) when you went to pick it up. nothing to do with the brand of watch. a junk repairman can screwup just about any watch.

 i share the sentiments of this thread about movado though.


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nikongod* 
_be disapointed with the repairman, and his "bull-sheet" if the watch wasnt returned to you in proper working order (certanly better than before) when you went to pick it up. nothing to do with the brand of watch. a junk repairman can screwup just about any watch._

 

Yes I perfectly understand that, and so does my brother. I think we talked about the repairman vs. brand issue. Keep in mind these are not just any repairmen, these are Movado Authorized or Certified Technicians. Also it wasn't a repair at all, it was a scheduled service iirc. In some sense these authorized technicians _are_ part of the quality the brand offers and promises to their customers. The brand is not just selling an item, but also its quality of service, especially for automatic watches.


----------



## pank2002

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_I love the Roamer. Is there a month with 32 days?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I have _absolutely_ no idea why, but the date goes up to 39 or 40, I think. My dad thinks it’s due to calendar systems which differs from the Western system. Hence, the date is to be ‘reset’ every month. I think the Tissot does this automatically.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pank2002* 
_I have absolutely no idea why, but the date goes up to 39 or 40, I think. My dad thinks it’s due to calendar systems which differs from the Western system. Hence, the date is to be ‘reset’ every month. I think the Tissot does this automatically._

 

 Man! I could use a few good 40 day months to take care of my backlogs!


----------



## falkon72

I was choosing between the blue Tissot Seastar 1000 and the Hamilton Chrono and I'd pretty much decided on the Seastar when I saw a blue Hamilton Navy GMT on rubber on sale that I couldn't pass up. So that should be coming later this week. I'm uber excited.


----------



## nikongod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_I love the Roamer. Is there a month with 32 days?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

betcha its because its easier to have the user manually adjust EVERY month with a single pair of wheels (3 digits on one wheel, and 10 on the other...) than ot make the watch trip some odd gearset when it roolled to 31 that the next "shown date" was always 01.

 the real question is does it roll over to 00 after it hits 39 or 40?


----------



## 909

*IWC Portofino Automatic*





*Baume & Mercier Men’s Hampton*





*Junghans Mega Solar Titanium*


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *909* 
_*IWC Portofino Automatic*





*Baume & Mercier Men’s Hampton*





*Junghans Mega Solar Titanium*



_

 

I just love IWC, they have great movements. Enjoy your watch.


----------



## 909

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_I just love IWC, they have great movements. Enjoy your watch._

 

Thanks, I tend to wear the Junghans more because its radio controlled with automatic time setting up dates daily from the Atomic clock in Colorado and solar powered so no need for a battery or having to wind it up.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *909* 
_Thanks, I tend to wear the Junghans more because its radio controlled with automatic time setting up dates daily from the Atomic clock in Colorado and solar powered so no need for a battery or having to wind it up._

 

That may be the case, just like Casio $10 watches could keep more acurate time than an automatic. But there is just no passion nor fulfilment until you wear an automatic watch. It is kind of like fountain pens, yes a bic is less complicated but there is no comparison.

 Pd: Besides watches I collect fountain pens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 men I have no wallet


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_... men I have no wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I *have* a wallet, but it appears that I do a very good job of keeping it empty.


----------



## 909

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* 
_That may be the case, just like Casio $10 watches could keep more acurate time than an automatic. But there is just no passion nor fulfilment until you wear an automatic watch. It is kind of like fountain pens, yes a bic is less complicated but there is no comparison.

 Pd: Besides watches I collect fountain pens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 men I have no wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I do agree the automatic movement is a fine work of art. There is something very magical about the IWC and the way the hands moves across the dial. I also like the sleek and refined simplicity of the style design. You'v convinced me to wear the IWC a bit more...


----------



## tyrion

OT, I don't know if you intended this but 909 your last post was the 909 post in this thread.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the automatic movement in my Rolex, except when I don't wear it for a week and have to change the date.


----------



## 909

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* 
_OT, I don't know if you intented this but 909 your last post was the 909 post in this thread.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the automatic movement in my Rolex, except when I don't wear it for a week and have to change the date._

 

I didn't even realize until you mentioned it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 It just worked out that way, kinda cool.

 On occasion, I have thought about getting a winder box for that automatic as a direct result of what you described happens when you don't wear it for a few days.


----------



## Jose Perez

Well I couldn't hold off not buying a new watch forever and I finally cracked yesterday and ordered a dive watch. Now I don't dive, nor am I even remotely athletic, but I do like the looks of them and have been interested in buying a sportier looking watch to wear with some of my more casual clothing and so I ordered this beauty:




 The Seiko Monster Diver with the orange face and rubber strap. Can't wait til it gets here.


----------



## jefemeister

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *909* 
_...On occasion, I have thought about getting a winder box for that automatic as a direct result of what you described happens when you don't wear it for a few days._

 

I got a winder for my B&M Capeland from my girlfriend for Christmas. It's awesome. Now I can wear the watch just on the weekends and not have to worry about getting it scratched at work. I've noticed it seems to keep better time too but it's only been a month. I highly recommend one to anyone with multiple watches. 

 Mine is actually from Sharper Image, which I was a little concerned with at first, but it works great and has multiple settings. I keep it at 3 minues of rotation (more like a +/- 30% sway) per hour which is the lowest setting. Battery powered too. I'm sure it was only a fraction of the cost of some of the fancier ones but it seems a good way to go for those that just want to try one out or are on a budget.


----------



## halcyon

For the graphically inclined amongst us:





*Fortis Spacematic GMT (automatic)*


----------



## Jose Perez

I went on a bit of a shopping spree the other week and picked up four new pieces. At this point I feel as though I have to stop and catch my breath before I wind up with 50 watches and only one wrist to put them on. Kinda like having 12 sets of headphones and only set of ears 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Regardless here are pics of the four I picked up:

 Seiko Chronograph SND-401:





 Ebel Discovery:





 Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical:





 Oris Big Crown Pointer Date:


----------



## meat01

Those are nice watches Jose. I just bought one of these






 I am also thinking of picking up one of these some day.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...63847?v=glance


----------



## Oski

Previously in this thread I've posted the military watches I've collected over the past few years. But my first "real" work watch was a Datejust 16220 that I bought with tax refunds from my first year of working after school:






 Flash forward 10 years, and this is what I picked up yesterday with my tax returns this year, a GMT Master II 17610:


----------



## mojorisin676

I wear a cheap Swiss Army watch, nothing special but I like it.


----------



## meat01

I have 3 Swiss Army Watches (Wenger) and I like them all. I think they are great watches for the price. They are really easy to read.

 I have a leather band field one, a chronograph and a titanium one. They all have dark faces. I got them all at Costco and I don't believe any of them were over $100. They were probably models that were close to being discontinued.


----------



## viper32

This is what I wear everyday for a watch. It is a Kobold "Polar Surveyor" I also have the Phantom in SS by the same company. Pretty rugged watch made from 316 surgical stainless steel. Has a 2.5mm sapphire crystal. It uses a modified Valjoux 7750 automatic movment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also have a Ulysse Nardin limited edition model 1846 - in 18k Rose Gold. I have a large collection but these are the two I wear most.


----------



## ogewo

Any St. Moritz owners here? I've been eyeing a few of their pieces.


----------



## BlindTiger

I had the Pathfinder Titanium Alarm watch.
 eventually like all leather straps, it got all funky, slimey and broke.
 Served me well. Alarm was handy.


----------



## nikongod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *halcyon* 
_For the graphically inclined amongst us:





*Fortis Spacematic GMT (automatic)*_

 

hey, thats my watch!

 but with the bracelet


----------



## Edwood

Here's a pic of my newest. (not that new).

 I try not to spend more than $100 for a watch, but made a small exception for this one.

 I'm trying to avoid getting too many watches. LOL, I don't really need another expensive hobby.

 -Ed


----------



## viper32

Here is a couple of pics of what I work on for a living. I also work on complicated pocketwatches, Carriage Clocks and Mantle Chronometers. If you guys would like to see some nice older stuff. I would be happy to post some more.


----------



## mrarroyo

Beautiful, just beautiful! = $$$


----------



## meat01

Viper, Definitely post more, but please people, could you not quote the images in your posts? Not trying to be an ass, but it just takes forever to load all of the images, just to see the same one twice.


----------



## Edwood

Wow, Viper32! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 More pics please.

 -Ed


----------



## viper32

OK you guys wanted more pics. Here they are. If you have any questions about
 them please ask. All of these are either jobs that I have done or are in my collection. Enjoy!


----------



## vibin247

Just black leather and stainless steel for me:






 A Timex Chronograph I bought at a Duty Free store





 A Guess Steel watch that I bought a closeout sale at a military exchange. I think I bought it for like $35


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *viper32* 
_OK you guys wanted more pics. Here they are. If you have any questions about
 them please ask. All of these are either jobs that I have done or are in my collection. Enjoy!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Viper, beautiful timepieces!


----------



## rsaavedra

The top 10 geek watches, a link to this appears in CNet news.com today. Imho most of those are aweful though, the only one I would wear is possibly the GPS one:

http://www.productdose.com/2006/03/0...0-geek-watches


----------



## viper32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* 
_Viper, beautiful timepieces!_

 


 Thanks, I really enjoy fixing and cleaning these old mechanical timekeepers. Most of the stuff I work on is from about 1600 - 1950's. The largest amount coming from 1790 - 1940. Most if them are English, French, German, and American.


----------



## adhoc

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* 
_The top 10 geek watches, a link to this appears in CNet news.com today. Imho most of those are aweful though, the only one I would wear is possibly the GPS one:

http://www.productdose.com/2006/03/0...0-geek-watches_

 

my goodness - i own 3 of the watches listed there. does that make me a geek?


----------



## nsjong

Here's a pic of mine.





 I have the left one. I wanted the right one now that I think about it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tough Solar... doesn't need battery change.


----------



## Head Creep

I just got a package in the mail, and inside was my very own Pimp watch, solid black with white LEDs. It's a very well-built watch, especially coming from my $15 calculator watch. And to think that I never thought I'd spend more than $30 for a watch...

 My new baby:


----------



## mb3k

Wow, I didn't see this thread until today. I guess I'm just a newbie to these forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Well here she is






 I have my Yacht-master on right now. Haven't gotten around to take pictures recently.


----------



## ryanhayn

citizen calibre 2100 eco-drive and an aqualand divers watch:


----------



## Otto

Zodiac Sea Wolf automatic

 this site has a better pic,
http://www.uhren-shop.ch/shop/p220.html


----------



## rsaavedra

A gallery of watches at CNet News.com, click on the numbers on the top right to see all the featured watches:

http://news.com.com/2300-11395_3-605...6538&subj=news


----------



## imho

And you guys thought I was all about PCDPs. Here are my watches worth the price of a new car! 





 The entire "Collection" (missing a Tag Heuer- in repair shop)




 My "favorite- college graduation present from parents" Raymond Weil




 Rolex DateJust Automatic




 Omega Seamaster Chronograph Automatic (Month, Date, Day)




 Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Chronograph




 Omega Seamaster




 Movado Valor




 Baume & Mercier Hampton Milleis




 Maurice Lacroix Calypso


----------



## VR6ofpain




----------



## Duggeh

I dont have my camera availible at the minute, but heres a suitable picture.


----------



## mjg

nice rolex. looks clean and simple.. very classy.


----------



## kovacs




----------



## Jimmer

imho your collection looks like mine,





 a few Movado's
 a couple of Gucci's
 my dads Omega from the 50's that my mom gave to me when my dad passed away
 and some others I have collected over the years.


----------



## imho

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jimmer* 
_imho your collection looks like...
 a few Movado's
 a couple of Gucci's
 my dads Omega from the 50's that my mom gave to me when my dad passed away
 and some others I have collected over the years._

 

Which one is the one in the middle in the bottom row with a moon phase...that is the ONLY watch that I am still missing...a moon phase chrono...post some individual close ups... Would love to see some of your REALLY nice watched magnified...

 Nahice collection!


----------



## redshifter

it is durable, keeps good time, and semi-analog:




 once the g-shock fad was over i felt it was time to invest in the analog version. it's like i've had this watch in one form or another my whole life.


----------



## Jimmer

This one



 as you can see it is a Gucci that I got about 10 years ago and have not seen anymore Gucci's like it.


----------



## imho

Now THAT is what I call a watch! BTW...MSRV $46,000...dirt cheap.

_*I personally would not wear it...too much bling, bling for my taste...but I still think it is very pretty... You can see MY watch collection about 10 posts below...nothing as blingy..._


----------



## LFF

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *imho* 
_Now THAT is what I call a watch! BTW...MSRV $46,000...dirt cheap.


_

 


 Am I the only one who thinks this is tacky??


----------



## LFF

I will stick with classics like the following: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 and here is the pride and joy of my watch collection - from 1944 and it still works:






 EDIT: Please don't be offended. It is strictly a collectors piece.


----------



## imho

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LFF* 
_I will stick with classics like the following: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 EDIT: Please don't be offended. It is strictly a collectors piece._

 

I would be EXTREMELY careful with that specific watch and symbol (since it is your "pride and joy" here)...IMMTBIKER will NOT like that...


----------



## LFF

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *imho* 
_I would be EXTREMELY careful with that specific watch and symbol (since it is your "pride and joy" here)...IMMTBIKER will NOT like that..._

 

Yeah - thats why put the edit in. It is a rare prize watch which was given to high ranking members. It is worth more than an HP-2 or an Orpheus - at least in terms of offers I have recieved. 

 Most of them were destroyed or have been lost. As far as I know, only a few survive. Mine still has the carrying case too. 

 Since it is rare and pricey, it is my pride and joy. However, I would happily destroy it if IMMTBIKER or anyone for that matter would trade this for it:

 A. Lange & Sohne - LANGE | TOURBILLON


----------



## Jasper994

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *imho* 
_I would be EXTREMELY careful with that specific watch and symbol (since it is your "pride and joy" here)...IMMTBIKER will NOT like that..._

 

I know LFF very well. He is VERY FAR from racist, or anything of that sort. He is instead, one of the very few "true gentlemen" I've ever had the pleasure of knowing. There is nothing wrong with being a collector, and valuing a piece of history. Would we judge a museum for having this piece in its collection?


----------



## Jimmer

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LFF* 
_I will stick with classics like the following: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 and here is the pride and joy of my watch collection - from 1944 and it still works:






 EDIT: Please don't be offended. It is strictly a collectors piece._

 

LFF,

 I like your collection, very classy


----------



## LFF

Thanks Jimmer,
 Only the bottom one is mine. The others are one's I would most likely buy - I would love to post my collection but I don't have the collection with me. The watches I have in my collection are very similar though. I love antique watches, especially art deco styled watches.


----------



## ls20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LFF* 
_





 EDIT: Please don't be offended. It is strictly a collectors piece._

 

what's up with the second dial ? is there an actual pointer or is it engraved? 

 that lange down there is the.ultimate.wristwatch. i kinda prefer the lange 1 w/o the tourbillon but theyre all supreme


----------



## LFF

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ls20* 
_what's up with the second dial ? is there an actual pointer or is it engraved? 

 that lange down there is the.ultimate.wristwatch. i kinda prefer the lange 1 w/o the tourbillon but theyre all supreme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

There is an actual pointer on the seconds dial and yes, it does work.


----------



## ls20

have you ever taken that watch apart? id love to see its guts!


----------



## LFF

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ls20* 
_have you ever taken that watch apart? id love to see its guts!_

 

Ask and ye shall recieve. It's in almost mint condition. I purchased it from a family who had an old house in Europe. The old man who lived there had recently passed. His cousin is my dad's friend. My dad's friend gave permission to go through the house for him and they opened the attic. In the attic they found a lot of his old stuff including things he had saved when he served in WWII. I don't know what rank he had in the Nazi party though but it was supposedly rather high. Anyway, when the war was coming to an end, he decided to leave the party and hide until it was over. When he left he took some things which he had access to for memoirs or something like that. The watch was one of those things. However, he stored it and never bothered to look at it again until it was found in late 2004. As a result, a lot of the items were in very good condition and I lucked out and purchased the watch.


----------



## Archangel

Anyone ever heard good\bad about "Estana" watches ? 

 I searched the thread and there was no entry for this product so.

 I`m looking into getting a watch from Ebay whenever I need a new one.


----------



## daba

I like Skagen watches. They're thin, light, and inexpensive enough to be a throw-around watch:









 I have the silver one. The black tends to peel off.


----------



## ogewo

Any headfi Anonimo owners? It's my new favorite brand and I would love to see some of your pictures.


----------



## MayorSimpleton

Here's my Anonimo on it's ahem, homemade strap. I went through a 'thing' with watches, just as i now am with headfi stuff. Bought and sold a few and finally settled on this Millimetri a year or so ago which has become my 'keeper', putting an end to the search for the perfect watch. Hopefully I'll settle on a great headphone set-up soon so that I can move on to some other, less expensive obsession!

 Pluck


----------



## ogewo

wow that was a quick reply, considering the relative rarity of Anonimo. Watch and strap look great. Have you got another picture of the strap? I imagine a simple, rugged strap is probably the best thing to put on one of these.


----------



## mbd

I was eyeing off an Anonimo watch earlier this week - this one, in fact:






 Apparently, an Italian guy started the company after Panerai (another fine maker of beautiful watched) was bought and moved to Switzerland, leaving some (many?) of Panerai's original talent behind.

 I got a catalogue which includes a CD but you can see some more of their stuff at http://www.anonimo.com


----------



## mbd

My watch collection (images found via google, not actual photos of my stuff)

 My old seiko. I saw a cab driver wearing one of these about 10 years ago and fell in love with it. I hunted through pawnbrokers and estate jewellers and anywhere else I could look until I finally found one (and that was a happy day):






 My new seiko (aka the orange monster) - my wife bought me a watch magazine a couple of years ago and this was the cheapest one in the whole thing. I got it for xas last year and really like it - it's my daily wear one now:






 And my classy watch. The great thing about this is that you can turn off the digital display in the middle of the dial, and it just looks like a classic analog watch.


----------



## MayorSimpleton

Quote:


 wow that was a quick reply, considering the relative rarity of Anonimo. Watch and strap look great. Have you got another picture of the strap? I imagine a simple, rugged strap is probably the best thing to put on one of these. 
 

I'll dig out some more photo's of the strap for you.

 mbd - You can't go wrong with Seiko's IMO, I think that some of their range could be described as 'perfect' watches - particularly some of the mechanical divers'. I've owned a few and loved them.

 Pluck


----------



## stevesurf

My latest...a Kinetic Perpetual...I was drawn in by a very large ad I saw on the street to my local jeweler


----------



## plainsong

I'm still so bummed about my Invicta 9321. I soooo wanted an automatic. But the thing came DOA. What's worse, it was a deceptive DOA, so I removed the plastic wrapping because it appeared to be fully working. What happens is the second hand sweeps as it should, but the minute and hour hand only works for the first 15 minutes of the hour.

 I removed the plastic, so couldn't send it back to the reseller (certified Invicta dealer), and I can't send it back to Invicta because they want a money order to cover return shipping. Finland doesn't do money orders, and even if I could get a pankkivekseli, what would a US bank do with it? 

 So, I took it to get it fixed locally, and after a 3 week wait, I was told "It's missing a part, and this part can't be found in Finland." What?? It's just a Myota movement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, my husband's 8926 works, and the lady's version was made with parts missing. Searching the Invicta forums shows this is kinda typical of their quality control, or rather, there is none.

 Anyone know of a nice diver's auto for lady's that doesn't cost an arm and a leg?


----------



## 1911

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *plainsong* 
_I'm still so bummed about my Invicta 9321. I soooo wanted an automatic. But the thing came DOA. What's worse, it was a deceptive DOA, so I removed the plastic wrapping because it appeared to be fully working. What happens is the second hand sweeps as it should, but the minute and hour hand only works for the first 15 minutes of the hour.

 I removed the plastic, so couldn't send it back to the reseller (certified Invicta dealer), and I can't send it back to Invicta because they want a money order to cover return shipping. Finland doesn't do money orders, and even if I could get a pankkivekseli, what would a US bank do with it? 

 So, I took it to get it fixed locally, and after a 3 week wait, I was told "It's missing a part, and this part can't be found in Finland." What?? It's just a Myota movement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, my husband's 8926 works, and the lady's version was made with parts missing. Searching the Invicta forums shows this is kinda typical of their quality control, or rather, there is none.

 Anyone know of a nice diver's auto for lady's that doesn't cost an arm and a leg?_

 

man i feel for you..that is a horrible customer experience. i would maybe try to write a letter to corporate and see if you get a response.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *plainsong* 
_I'm still so bummed about my Invicta 9321. I soooo wanted an automatic. But the thing came DOA. What's worse, it was a deceptive DOA, so I removed the plastic wrapping because it appeared to be fully working. What happens is the second hand sweeps as it should, but the minute and hour hand only works for the first 15 minutes of the hour.

 I removed the plastic, so couldn't send it back to the reseller (certified Invicta dealer), and I can't send it back to Invicta because they want a money order to cover return shipping. Finland doesn't do money orders, and even if I could get a pankkivekseli, what would a US bank do with it? 

 So, I took it to get it fixed locally, and after a 3 week wait, I was told "It's missing a part, and this part can't be found in Finland." What?? It's just a Myota movement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So, my husband's 8926 works, and the lady's version was made with parts missing. Searching the Invicta forums shows this is kinda typical of their quality control, or rather, there is none.

 Anyone know of a nice diver's auto for lady's that doesn't cost an arm and a leg?_

 

Wow! That's a total bummer! I had a similar experience with an Invicta automatic Diver's chronograph. It was a quartz automatic, similar in operation to the Seiko Kinetic and worked fine for about the first year. Then the "capacitor" would no longer seem to hold a charge. It was too much to fix, so now it sits and collects dust. That was about the last straw for me and non mechanical watches. (and Invicta too, for that matter.)

 Since then I've purchased a number of watches and they've all be mechanical/automatics. I hope you find a good solution! So Invicta won't take a credit card for payment of return shipping?


----------



## GIGANTOID

http://www.network54.com/Forum/27455...2215571/OPUS+5

 or...






http://www.urwerk.ch/index2.html

 ...would make me giddy.


----------



## kwkarth

Click here for Data





Click here for data





Click for data





Click for data

 These are all pictures from the web, as I have not taken the time to snap pics of mine. I bought them all at brick and mortar dealers locally to support local business and to get proper support in return.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GIGANTOID* 
_...
 ...would make me giddy._

 

Truly awesome works of art!


----------



## PYROphonez

I'm fond of the Seiko's.




 I have another Seiko my dad gave me. That one there was a bar mitzvah gift I requested. I also have a Swiss Army, and I think my dad may let me borrow his Citizen.

 My dad is crazy over watches. He has waaaaaay too many Breitlings.


----------



## plainsong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* 
_Wow! That's a total bummer! I had a similar experience with an Invicta automatic Diver's chronograph. It was a quartz automatic, similar in operation to the Seiko Kinetic and worked fine for about the first year. Then the "capacitor" would no longer seem to hold a charge. It was too much to fix, so now it sits and collects dust. That was about the last straw for me and non mechanical watches. (and Invicta too, for that matter.)

 Since then I've purchased a number of watches and they've all be mechanical/automatics. I hope you find a good solution! So Invicta won't take a credit card for payment of return shipping?_

 

The new baby lupah espadon's look pretty cool, so I have that, but I have a feeling that will be my first and last Invicta. I emailed them about credit card payment, I informed them of who I bought the watch from, as he's a sponsor of an Invicta forum and a certified dealer. No response.

 The 8926 OTOH seems to be the real deal, so I just admire what my husband has on his wrist instead.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *plainsong* 
_The new baby lupah espadon's look pretty cool, so I have that, but I have a feeling that will be my first and last Invicta. I emailed them about credit card payment, I informed them of who I bought the watch from, as he's a sponsor of an Invicta forum and a certified dealer. No response.

 The 8926 OTOH seems to be the real deal, so I just admire what my husband has on his wrist instead._

 

I'm really sorry for your unfortunate experience. Invicta sort of leads the industry with value priced Swiss mov't. automatics. 
 I guess we are starting to see what they let go in order to meet those price points. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I bought a Grand Lupah about a year and a half ago, and so far it has been working just fine.


----------



## zancxia

I tried to go with the affordable, fashionable (matter of preference) route, and picked this up for $62.






 It came in a pretty nice metal tin too... I was surprised. It came flat though (band not pre-curled), so I had to break it in. Always with the break-in isn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and it does seem to keep time very well. (which is a plus hahaha)

 It was my 2nd more-than-$10 watch.


----------



## JaGWiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zancxia* 
_I tried to go with the affordable, fashionable (matter of preference) route, and picked this up for $62.






 It came in a pretty nice metal tin too... I was surprised. It came flat though (band not pre-curled), so I had to break it in. Always with the break-in isn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, and it does seem to keep time very well. (which is a plus hahaha)

 It was my 2nd more-than-$10 watch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 A tachymeter on an $62 watch? Wow? I would had guessed that was $500+. Hahahaha. What size is the face though?


----------



## plainsong

Wow, that's a nice watch for the price, or at least it looks like it is. Leather straps are a bit hit or miss for me though. Sometimes they make my hand and wrist break out in a horrible rash that can be really nasty. I mean antibiotics nasty. 

 No, it's not nickle, never had a problem with nickle. Swatch (only the leather, not the rubber straps, those are fine), Lorus, And Victorinox leather straps all do this to me. The Lorica Invicta strap so far has been alright though.

 It makes my Nixon Isis or an Oakley with Ubonotanium (Bong will inform us if I spelled that right) look like no brainers.


----------



## zancxia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JaGWiRE* 
_A tachymeter on an $62 watch? Wow? I would had guessed that was $500+. Hahahaha. What size is the face though?_

 

To be honest, I'm not sure what you are talking about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... 'tachymeter' = stopwatch?

 Sorry to be ignorant. 

 I like the size... I'll take a 'real' pic in a bit.. on my arm.

 Overstock was having a sale:
http://www.overstock.com/?page=proframe&prod_id=1893548


----------



## zancxia

Crap... I was way off about the tachymeter... thanks wikipedia. Geez... that's embarassing...

 But... Yeah... I didn't really understand that the numbers were for... I guess I do now. Thanks.

 And I prefer leather to metal... just a taste thing. Not sure why I do. I especially like it when the stitch on the leather stands out a bit, like I have it... white on red; my last watch was white on black.





















 EDIT: Pics


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zancxia* 
_Crap... I was way off about the tachymeter... thanks wikipedia. Geez... that's embarassing...

 But... Yeah... I didn't really understand that the numbers were for... I guess I do now. Thanks.

 And I prefer leather to metal... just a taste thing. Not sure why I do. I especially like it when the stitch on the leather stands out a bit, like I have it... white on red; my last watch was white on black.

 EDIT: Pics_

 

Good looking watch!


----------



## jerb

awesome find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this is what I'm wearing right now, My dive watch met in unfortunate demise recently when teh knob on the side loosened while I was in a river, the watch fillied with water 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . this has been my replacement:

 Off:





 and On (heh anyone know what time it is?)


----------



## gurus

My favourite!


----------



## ogewo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gurus* 
_My favourite!_

 

The sides of the octogonal bezel thing look a little rounded, whereas I thought it was always cut sharp and straight. Sure that's not a replica?

 EDIT: I guess they're all like that. Here's my favorite:




 Royal Oak Tradition d'Excellence nº4
http://www.kronosclub.com/ROC/mainX.asp?mnuNum=25969


----------



## zancxia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* 
_Good looking watch!_

 

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jerb, that watch is too geeky (11:30)


----------



## JaGWiRE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zancxia* 
_Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 jerb, that watch is too geeky (11:30) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

 I remember thinking about buying one, maybe I still will!


----------



## zancxia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JaGWiRE* 
_I remember thinking about buying one, maybe I still will!_

 

Sweet.


----------



## gurus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ogewo* 
_The sides of the octogonal bezel thing look a little rounded, whereas I thought it was always cut sharp and straight. Sure that's not a replica?_

 


 I got it brand new from a reseller with papers. Plus I have a older RO in gold so I should have been be able to spot if it was a fake.


----------



## nikongod

i got a "the one" watch for my birthday this year. easily my best birthday gift.


----------



## jerb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zancxia* 
_Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jerb, that watch is too geeky (11:30) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 

heh, but I love it when someone asks me what time it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 (yeah 11:30 was right too )


----------



## Comfy

.


----------



## r1n7r4h

I got my Citizen Skyhawk Eco-drive for $250 so I can't complain.


http://www.watchgear.com/WatchGear/_...00354_zoom.jpg

 (Looks better in person) The Titanium band is alil darker.


----------



## Asr

Here's my watch:






 It definitely looks more expensive than it really is. Got it in Thailand for $10, more than 2 years ago.


----------



## plainsong

Here's the quartz Invicta I have that actually works. I'd love an auto, but have no idea which brands make an affordable auto that has the same build quality as the men's. 






 And the cool Nixon Isis






 And what I might just get if there's no such thing as a good budget auto that works in a female size:

 The Nixon Starlet


----------



## plainsong

Update: Is Orient still well respected in WIS circles, if a bit unknown? I know where to get ladies autos, and they do make their own movements. I already have two watches that "pop" and are geek cool. It could be an excuse to get something dressier.


----------



## Vertigo-1

Picked up this recently, planning on getting the black version of this next.


----------



## skyline889

Nice, I really liked Skagen's older watches but apprently they've had some problems with the new thin bands. Any problems with it so far?


----------



## Vertigo-1

Haven't had problems with it once it's sized properly. I've heard some people had problems with the band pulling hair but haven't encountered that yet. I like it a lot, I decided to find a watch that I couldn't feel on my wrist for work wear instead of the G-shocks I normally wear, and this is working out very nicely. With my G-shocks the first thing I do when I get to my work desk is take off the watch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was convinced to get the Skagen after seeing a few in person, I thought they'd be really puny but the face is a lot bigger than I expected, particularly this 342 model. Only thing I'm worried about is possible quality problems down the line, there's been quite a few stories of its hands and markers just suddenly falling off inside the case and whatnot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So definitely buy from an authorized dealer in case you need to make use of the warranty.


----------



## Stangs55

Here's what I rotate on my wrist...

 Rolex Thunderbird (mid-late 70's)






 Tag Heuer Carrera









 Nike Lance Armstrong 4


----------



## sisenor

Here's my $25 dive watch:


----------



## bhd812

Well here is the bad boy I picked up in Vegas last Weekend.. Not much of a fan of Raymond Weil but when I seen him and tried him on I could not say no..
 I always loved the mother of pearl face on a watch and I was looking for a "dress" watch at the time so..

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...unoweil018.jpg


















 here is the stock (company) photo..





 My next watch will be either a Corum (love the lucifer watch they have),Baume & Mercier (Capland S is all me), Panerai, or another Tissot..
 what kills me about the Raymond is I can not wear it to work cause I dont wanna Scratch it..so I put it on as soon as I get home everyday..lol


----------



## plainsong

Not so much expensive, just cool - http://plainsong.typepad.com/photos/watches/


----------



## mb3k

Current photo of my Rolex Yachtmaster.


----------



## kwkarth

I finally got around to snapping a few pics of some of my watches.

Click here for slide show


----------



## mb3k

Another watch of mine


----------



## bhd812

Just picked up another watch today...

 a Baume & Mercier Capland S automatic with white face and Chrono..

 I bought it used at a price I could not pass up (way below their regular high mark up only so it can be marked down)...

 Its so heavy I can pic up the camera to snap pics just yet, lol


----------



## Stangs55

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* 
_Just picked up another watch today...

 a Baume & Mercier Capland S automatic with white face and Chrono..

 I bought it used at a price I could not pass up (way below their regular high mark up only so it can be marked down)...

 Its so heavy I can pic up the camera to snap pics just yet, lol_

 

good call bhd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love that watch


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stangs55* 
_good call bhd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love that watch_

 

I always wanted one since I layed eyes on it last year, And with the new Raymond Weil I have I need something I can wear with jeans and is less flashly..but I wanted a huge chunk of steel on my wrist...so 

 I am so eyeing the Panerai and breitlings, kwarth and other owners of these peices are not helping me in any way...amazing looking watchs guys!


----------



## VR6ofpain

mine (not sure if I posted before):


----------



## Jose Perez

My collection keeps growing (up to 25 watches now) but here's my most recent and current favorite:




 That isn't my picture but better than what I could put together. It's a Nomos Orion with a saphire back to showcase the movement. Loving it


----------



## jcn3

Breitling SuperOcean (http://www.breitling.com/en/models/a...ne/superocean/)

 Zenith ChronoMaster (http://www.zenith-watches.com/script...&pageid=3_2_11)


----------



## skudmunky

Expensive watches? I'd just break one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got this for refereeing soccer though

http://officialsports.com/det_1961.htm

 It's pretty solid, and it has that all so important count down timer that I need as a ref.


----------



## btbill

Started out with Rolex GMT II masters, both broke, I was riding Harleys and playing drums back then so perhaps the percussion and vibration was too much. ( in the early 80's it wasn't cool to ride a hog, only outlaws and cops)
 Went to Omega Seamaster Auto, not bad but needed service every 5 years.
 Gave the Omega to oldest son ( if it's good enough for Bond it's good enough for him ) Currently wearing a Seko ( Japanese) navy boy dive watch with the pepsi bezel. It's inexpensive but tuff, keeps pretty good time too.
 btbill ( new guy )
 we are finite creatures looking for the infinite rush.......


----------



## desmoface

I got this watch when I was in 7th grade (it's almost 30 years old)..at the time it was a ton of money..I would go to the jewelers everytime I got paid and give him some more of my money, till eventually I could take it home..

 This watch was with me through my 8 year stint in the Navy, has traveled all over the world..It's been through countless batteries, been smacked around and generally abused...I can honestly say, "it takes a lickin and keeps on tickin," hehe.





 Steve
 05 st3
 00 sv6fity


----------



## desmoface

Got this one at the Navy Exchange in Brunswick, Maine around 1990 or so. Me and me wife (girlfriend at the time) saw it there and I fell in love with it. Unfortunately, it didn't stand up to my punishment very well..Quit working a few years ago..I wonder if it's worth fixing? Needs a new bezel and internal repairs...it runs on a battery although it looks vintage.





 Steve
 05 st3
 00 sv6fity


----------



## MrSlacker

I need to pick out a watch for around $200-$300... I have NO clue what to get


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* 
_I need to pick out a watch for around $200-$300... I have NO clue what to get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

there is so much out there and I am by no means anyone who knows much about this but I love my Tissot t-race so much its my work watch..

 find a local dealer and check them out then go to ebay for a used one..


----------



## gshan

I went and bought myself a Skagen today:






 They certainly don't look like one hundred dollar watches in person:






 Gee thanks Vertigo-1...now I want to collect more Skagens as well lol.


----------



## plainsong

No one grokked my awesome Orient Star, huh? Ya know they make their own movements, and are tough to find. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 And it may be quartz, but at least it looks cool:






 I know they didn't cost thousands, but cost isn't the only thing to consider.


----------



## Jose Perez

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *plainsong* 
_No one grokked my awesome Orient Star, huh? Ya know they make their own movements, and are tough to find. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 I know they didn't cost thousands, but cost isn't the only thing to consider. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 You're right, someone should have given you props for the Orient Star. Nice watches and great prices from them. I especially like the color of the dial on yours. Almost looks like black MOP.

 Much like yourself I'm also a fan of the Orient brand. I bought this piece from their M-Force collection on eBay and picked up the yellow stitched Hadley Roma strap for it on the bay as well.


----------



## Laptopia

What is the consensus on this:

http://watchzworld.com/cgi-bin/image...ates/2385h.jpg


----------



## music_man

i have watched this thread for ages.

 i always collected good automatics and winders. therefore i never considered rolex as a serious collector. i mean no offense by that statement either.

 then my father left to me a newer submariner. it is all i wear now in memory of my father. i can take a pic but it is just a plain stock stainless grey dial sub. you have all seen them.

 on the other hand(i have been accused of being strange here) i collect technomarines and baby-g's. not as serious timepieces but just because they are cute.

 music_man


----------



## MrSlacker

What do you guys think of this Diesel watch http://store.dieseltimeframes.com/sh...roductID=30208


----------



## Laptopia

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob ♫* 
_What is the consensus on this:

http://watchzworld.com/cgi-bin/image...ates/2385h.jpg_

 

OK, I'll answer my own question: It exemplifies its owner's exquisite taste. (This thread is played, I guess!)


----------



## music_man

you know this is a pretty diverse thread. some folks are lamenting over $100 fashion watches and others are talking iwc and patek lol.

 see i am different than most people. i can have a high end winder in the drawer and wear a baby-g to a black tie dinner. i don't care what other people think. i do what makes me happy. there is absolutely nothing wrong with fashion watches. 

 also, stuff like auto seikos,swiss military and poljot can aproach some of the best quality watches. i guess i am just not a snob. i think i fine watch can have a battery or a 7750.

 now before someone calls me on my previous post, i said "i have collected fine quality watches". that does not mean i am afraid to be seen wearing a $50 one! 

 so, then why did i not collect modern rolex as i stated? because those are expensive watches and have no real collectors value. they are just 'bling-bling'. with $500 and less watches i wear them and could care less what their value is.

 like i said there are very nice watches one could be proud to have for a lifetime with a 7750 and a sapphire crystal,screw down crown and all the right stuff. if anyone wants to know i will be happy to point you in the right direction.

 however, i am not personally a fan of invicta or that other hsn brand(the name evades me at the moment). i think you could get a real swiss watch for $500, if not from one of the big houses.

 music_man


----------



## MrSlacker

Went to local watch stores today. I ended up getting Tissot watch. I was too excited to take pics so didnt even whipe off my finger prints and drool off it.


----------



## vapman

Casio TRT-500. i'm the man, best watch i ever had. only one that doesn't pinch my arm too.

 mr. slacker - see if you can get a good condition 70's LED watch on ebay ^_^


----------



## Sovkiller

The new addition to the family, not sure how good it will be, but it looks gorgeous, I love it, and for that price, what the heck???

 The Invicta was returned, too much bling bling after a few days of use and the gold part is really soft, if you hit it, almost with anything it get easily damaged...


----------



## ls20

making its way across the ocean as of this moment. i have a gold oris with brown straps for brown shoes day... this will be for black shoes day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. both faces are very, very similar in simplicity


----------



## plainsong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* 
_Went to local watch stores today. I ended up getting Tissot watch. I was too excited to take pics so didnt even whipe off my finger prints and drool off it._

 

Thanks for the pic, I have a similar one on the way, only it's not titanium and has numbers at 12 and 6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My personal rule-of-thumb is, if it's interesting, and if I like it, then it goes on my list. For not being snobbish, that sure was a snobbish comment against Invicta and anything not Swiss, so I'll disagree with that blanket comment.

 As for Orient not being Swiss, well at least they make their own movements, which at that price bracket is pretty interesting, and which even the cheap Orient has run circles around the 8926, and the Orient star is just in a completely different class for quality.

 So I think blanket statements like that are kinda snobbish. It's safe to say that if someone is looking at say, a HK Sandoz, or an Orient Star, that perhaps they know what they're looking for. That they know the difference between Swiss and Swiss made, and that isn't the only criteria. After all, by that comparison that makes Swatch better. Nothing against Swatch, but I think you go elsewhere if you want a nice inexpensive automatic.


----------



## adhoc

ls20,

 That seiko is a *very *handsome watch! Congratulations on your purchase. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you don'd mind me asking - how much did you pay for it? I see prices on the internet ranging from $290 to $390. Send me PM.


----------



## music_man

plainsong, i think you misunderstood me. i think watches like orient star,sandoz,poljot and even seiko are fine timepieces. there are other fine watches that are fine values. they can be swiss or otherwise.

 i do not like invicta and croton(the watch of which the name escaped me before) for reasons that should be obvious to any serious collector.
 1.sold on hsn,2. price in store is $1,000 and you walk out with it for $300,3. bs such as "swiss movement" or "swiss designed" appears on both packing and dials(where does the "made in china" appear though?). i said i don't care if it is a legitimate chinese made watch so why do they feel they need to use the allure of swiss manufacture to help market it?, 4.after you payed $300 for that, a seiko monster is still a nicer watch even if the invicta has a sapphire crystal.

 have you seen the knife show on hsn? you would be led to believe by the savvy host that you are getting 20 william henry's for $25,lol. invicta and croton use the same marketing. how can a company like this be taken seriously?

 to all those that own and love invicta i am not insulting you! guess what? i own some and like them. the point i am making is they are generally not regarded as quality timepieces(with some exceptions). they are made to a price point and with that, in regard to profit for all parties involved in their sale. that being realised, they are still pretty, functional and enjoyable. i don't suppose anyone thinks of technomarine,swatch and baby-g as quality watches either(well, hopefully not). i also own some examples of those.
 all of those watches can represent ok values at their price points. however, they are simply "fashion" watches. even though invicta and croton market theirs as serious "heavy metal". simply put, they are not. they can copy the look of iwc,panerai,patek(etc) but never the quality at those prices. now if they were honest about what they were selling all of us, than so be it. 

 on the other hand i did mention i do not think of(newer) rolex as any type of value or collectors item.

 i was simply differentiating what is always recognized as quality timepieces from those that are "fashion watches". i did say that i am by no means afraid or embarrased to wear a fashion watch anywhere at anytime.

 reality does not make me a snob therefore.

 sorry for such a long post about this but i felt a need to defend myself on this topic. i mentioned that i pride myself on not being a snob and someone reads into that that i actually i am?

 music_man


----------



## xxlMusikfreak

Very elegant and simple design. It's a hand driven (if this is the correct notation in english) clockwork. The whole watch is from a manufacture in Glashütte. I really love it.


----------



## OIC

A watch, is a watch, is a watch.

 What is the primary function of a watch? To tell time. What is time? A man-made concept.

 On December 31, 1999, CNN presented this special report where they went around the world to show what everyone was doing at the stroke of midnight on New Year's eve. There were celebrations galore in most cities and countries around the world, then, they stopped in Africa, in the middle of a desert, in a nomad tribe. They lived in makeshift tents, with bare essentials and nothing but camels as possessions. Guess what? They went to bed when the sun went down and got up when the sun came up. They ate when they were hungry and they moved when there was no water or food. No clock, no watches, no concept of time. That was the way it was before man invented time. I went to a religious retreat one time and the first thing you had to do is give up your watch. We are so bound by time and our lives circle around time, we never do things instinctively.

 I define watches as "chains and balls." All a watch does is structure our lives around the man made concept of "time." Man are destined to die and from the moment we are conceived, we count down to our death. I don't mean to sound morbid, but that is the simple fact and truth.

 I did not mean to get all philosophical here but a watch should be used to tell time. Now what kind of watch we use to achieve that purpose is a matter of preference. If your preference is to show off your status, wealth and power, chances are you will wear something others will recognize and gawk at.

 Watches, like pens, cars, shoes, clothing, house and jewelry are toys people use to "show off." Of course, there are people out there who will collect expensive watches for collections sake, and others for variety. 

 Does wearing a "Rolex" make a person better than the other? Does a Baby-G or Casio make one lesser of a person? Not necessarily. Bill Clinton loves his Timex Ironman. I know guys who own Pateks that I know for a fact cannot afford one. (Pateks start at around $11,000). It is unfortunate that some people will wear knock offs hoping others will upgrade their status.

 If a person can wear a fake Rolex and pull if off as the real thing, more power to them. Is it really worth calling or labeling people over man made concepts and objects? Why do we waste our man made concept of "time" responding and defending this accusations.

 If a person has one watch and loves it and never takes it off that is fine. If someone has 500 knock off or cheap watches and wears 3 different watches 3 times a day, that is ALSO fine. If a person collects and owns nothing but expensive watches but prefers to carry around a cell phone and use the cell-phone's clock that is absolutely fine too.

 Besides, headphones, people here seem to be pretty passionate about their watches. All I am trying to say is let it remain a "passion." Don't let watches become a tool for belittling others, and don't feel like you have to defend the belittling. If someone posts their watch and you like it, complement on it. If you don't like it? Please keep it to yourself. It is a "preference." 

 Let's keep it fun! Oops...I gotta run... I am out of time.


----------



## plainsong

Okiedokie, I understand where you're coming from now. As for Invicta, you don't have to twist my arm, as my personal experience with their QC left something to be desired. I'm happy with the quartz one though because I paid pretty much what it's worth, and for all that it's really pretty. Not a main watch though, a bit of fun if you get it for a decent price. The msrp on it was like 400 bucks, but Invicta does that, puts a high msrp to make you think you're getting a deal.

 There's an Enicar I want that Reto has on sale at the PMWF, but it's just too big, sadly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* 
_plainsong, i think you misunderstood me. i think watches like orient star,sandoz,poljot and even seiko are fine timepieces. there are other fine watches that are fine values. they can be swiss or otherwise.

 i do not like invicta and croton(the watch of which the name escaped me before) for reasons that should be obvious to any serious collector.
 1.sold on hsn,2. price in store is $1,000 and you walk out with it for $300,3. bs such as "swiss movement" or "swiss designed" appears on both packing and dials(where does the "made in china" appear though?). i said i don't care if it is a legitimate chinese made watch so why do they feel they need to use the allure of swiss manufacture to help market it?, 4.after you payed $300 for that, a seiko monster is still a nicer watch even if the invicta has a sapphire crystal.

 have you seen the knife show on hsn? you would be led to believe by the savvy host that you are getting 20 william henry's for $25,lol. invicta and croton use the same marketing. how can a company like this be taken seriously?

 to all those that own and love invicta i am not insulting you! guess what? i own some and like them. the point i am making is they are generally not regarded as quality timepieces(with some exceptions). they are made to a price point and with that, in regard to profit for all parties involved in their sale. that being realised, they are still pretty, functional and enjoyable. i don't suppose anyone thinks of technomarine,swatch and baby-g as quality watches either(well, hopefully not). i also own some examples of those.
 all of those watches can represent ok values at their price points. however, they are simply "fashion" watches. even though invicta and croton market theirs as serious "heavy metal". simply put, they are not. they can copy the look of iwc,panerai,patek(etc) but never the quality at those prices. now if they were honest about what they were selling all of us, than so be it. 

 on the other hand i did mention i do not think of(newer) rolex as any type of value or collectors item.

 i was simply differentiating what is always recognized as quality timepieces from those that are "fashion watches". i did say that i am by no means afraid or embarrased to wear a fashion watch anywhere at anytime.

 reality does not make me a snob therefore.

 sorry for such a long post about this but i felt a need to defend myself on this topic. i mentioned that i pride myself on not being a snob and someone reads into that that i actually i am?

 music_man_


----------



## lionel marechal

I havea Certina DS PRO, Titanium and Quartz glass. On the thin side. My previous watches would always be scratched in 6 or 9 months. This one was a blessing, my first titanium with quartz glass. Titanium got scratched a little bit, but the glass is still 100%.
 I highly recommend this combination for people scratching their watches.

 I never remove mine (except hospital or stuff like that when needed).

 Lionel


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* 
_like i said there are very nice watches one could be proud to have for a lifetime with a 7750 and a sapphire crystal,screw down crown and all the right stuff. if anyone wants to know i will be happy to point you in the right direction.

 however, i am not personally a fan of invicta or that other hsn brand(the name evades me at the moment). i think you could get a real swiss watch for $500, if not from one of the big houses.


 music_man_

 

The Invicta did not cost me one third of that 500 mark price, and about the price they set, as everything in the market, of course I know that is is not worth that much, but I simply like it...Do you really believe that the HD650 cost the MSRP, or any Sony or AT...just to make a comparison...

 IMO a Casio or a Timex, will give you the exact time or even better than any Rolex or any Swiss masterpiece will, I think that we just get the fancy ones, maybe just for fashion, or maybe just because we want an overall better finished, look, and last lasting product, but of course any decent watch will give you the right time...

 Another point that I have always argued off, is the automatic watches. I have owned from Rolex, Seiko, Orient, Mido to Pol jot, Racket, Slava, or any swiss copy Russian watch, and honestly all of them depending on the weather and temperature, will give you minutes more or less and non of them are as accurate a good quartz movement, and I say minutes, not seconds, OTOH with my last Casio, I stayed tuned in time, for more than two years, exact time...until I give it to a friend, and he is still using it and accurate...


----------



## music_man

well as usual we pretty much all agree. at least i agree with all of what you guys said 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please don't misunderstand what i said about invicta. they are playing a numbers game. it is correct sovkiller, just like hd650. you should shop around or haggle. just don't pay msrp and they are ok actually.

 music_man


----------



## davidd

nothing special compared to most of the watches here, but here is my Bulova watch


----------



## music_man

i take it the camera was on a slower exposure in that picture(the hand movement).

 music_man


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* 
_i take it the camera was on a slower exposure in that picture(the hand movement).

 music_man_

 

They actually seem to be frozen. Flash isn't typically used if you're using a slow enough shutter speed to have the hand appear to be moving.

 Edit: Yeah, the EXIF data says it was shot with a 1/60th second exposure.


----------



## davidd

if your talking about my picture, the hands look still to me. you might think they were moving because of the watch's design maybe (it's this one: http://www.bulova.com/brands/bulova/...origin=similar)

 I did use my D50's Auto mode... out of laziness though so the picture isn't as good as it could be


----------



## music_man

oh, lol. i didn't realise that the face had line markers on it. i thought that was the hands moving.

 anyways, the d50 can do a lot better than that picture even in auto.

 music_man


----------



## adriatikfan

So yet another cost to my wallet - just purchase a Casio Wave Ceptor Tough Solar for £79.99 - £20.00 les than the marked price in the shop display. Have had it for 3 days and am really pleased with it. Trouble is - there are so may other attractive timepieces out there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What is Seiko build quality like?

 Best Wishs
 David


----------



## YngwieJMalmsteen

I hear Seiko's are pretty reliable; never had one myself.

 Right now I'm rockin a pretty old citizen automatic but I think I'm about to pull the trigger on this bad boy. What do you guys think?


----------



## dbfreak

The three I wear most often:


----------



## Sovkiller

So went shopping and got a more modest priced, but a lot more solid Pulsar:


----------



## mbriant

I've got a 15 year old Tag Heur which is still going strong but needs a new band which I can never seem to get around to ordering. Because of this, for the last 2 years I've been wearing a plain basic Tissot which has really impressed me with it's aesthetics and build quality vs. cost value. Last week I either lost or misplaced the Tissot and since I've been so happy with it, I just ordered this Tissot Chronograph from a NY e-tailer for an incredibly attractive $357.00. Now I just have to learn how to use all those buttons. My previous Tissot had the exact same case styling and band, (which were very solid, heavy, and durable ... even moreso than my Tag) but wasn't a chronograph. One of the things I like about this design are the metal "pillars" on each side of the bezel which protect it from being hit or snagged on something.


----------



## cfull

ive got a seiko chronograph i've had for over 6 years. Before that I wore two different Omega Constellations that I inherited from my father, but I decided that using that as an everyday watch as a college student was asking for trouble so i've got em put away. Now they are both in need of some maintenance (each one is 20+ years old now) and I'm too cheap to get em fixed, lol. Dunno what my next watch will be, but I am sorta tired of the Seiko.


----------



## music_man

cfull, you must service those omegas promptly. 

 mechanical movements cannot sit in a seized position when the lubrication has gone dry and dirt is present. it will be permanently damaged if you put off the service visit. also, those should be in a upright winder at all times of extended non usage.

 i used to collect old high end watches. now i like quartz. some say my taste went down hill. i just say it changed. when you have many mechanical watches sitting service becomes an issue.

 music_man


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* 
_cfull, you must service those omegas promptly. 

 mechanical movements cannot sit in a seized position when the lubrication has gone dry and dirt is present. it will be permanently damaged if you put off the service visit. also, those should be in a upright winder at all times of extended non usage.

 i used to collect old high end watches. now i like quartz. some say my taste went down hill. i just say it changed. when you have many mechanical watches sitting service becomes an issue.

 music_man_

 

But quartz are also mechanical watches, unless digital....and they require maintenance as well, of course in a 30.00 watch you just dispose it and get a new, but if you have an expensive quartz movement, the same would happen....


----------



## music_man

my high end quartz watches like concorde etc. get maintenance when they get a battery which is minimal in labor and cost. automatics and winders require annual maintenance which is more involved.

 quartz can sit for years seized as long as a dead battery does not remain in place. quartz does not require to be in a winder or upright and can endure moderate shock. autos and winders are only desirable as collection pieces.
 quartz have them beat for practicality. cheap quartz are actually the ones that have issues with sitting seized since they usually have all plastic motor parts.

 music_man


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* 
_ autos and winders are only desirable as collection pieces.
 quartz have them beat for practicality. cheap quartz are actually the ones that have issues with sitting seized since they usually have all plastic motor parts.

 music_man_

 

I agree 100% on those two assertions, even the cheap ones are pretty darn good sometimes, I recently got a Pulsar (Seiko) and had for some time a Wenger (Swiss Army) and an SQR (Movado) and all of them beat any of the automatics I have seen and know off in my life in accuracy....even a few Rolex, from some of my family members that had the cash to own them, which accuracy is not that great sometimes...as a collectable pieces they are OK, but for practical use, forget about it....


----------



## cfull

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* 
_cfull, you must service those omegas promptly. 

 mechanical movements cannot sit in a seized position when the lubrication has gone dry and dirt is present. it will be permanently damaged if you put off the service visit. also, those should be in a upright winder at all times of extended non usage.

 i used to collect old high end watches. now i like quartz. some say my taste went down hill. i just say it changed. when you have many mechanical watches sitting service becomes an issue.

 music_man_

 

Yikes, well, I am probably screwed, then. Those things have been sitting for about 5 years now. I had no idea. Even if I did, they'd still have just sat there because 5 years ago I didnt have the $$$ to fix 'em as I was in college (A watch repair place told me I was looking at 400 bucks or so for maintenance/repair). Even if these watches never work again, they are worth more to me as a memento of my father than as collection pieces. Hopefully they can still be salvaged, though.


----------



## adriatikfan

Hi - does anyone have experience of replacing the standard bracelet on a modern Omega seamaster with a leather strap etc.,

 Any advice would be appreciated.

 Best Wishes
 David


----------



## plainsong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* 
_I agree 100% on those two assertions, even the cheap ones are pretty darn good sometimes, I recently got a Pulsar (Seiko) and had for some time a Wenger (Swiss Army) and an SQR (Movado) and all of them beat any of the automatics I have seen and know off in my life in accuracy....even a few Rolex, from some of my family members that had the cash to own them, which accuracy is not that great sometimes...as a collectable pieces they are OK, but for practical use, forget about it...._

 

My purple monster Orient has stopped for the time being (it gets wrist time about once a week or so, horrors of horror, and it's not broken yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). 

 That one won't go down in history as the most accurate auto, but it's still better than my husband's POS Invicta (called POS because it's a minute off by the end of the day, and it came from Invicta like this). Now the Tissot and Orient Star are neck and neck. I set them both a month ago, based off the US atomic time server, and they've each fallen off by a second or two.

 Yes, that's sooooo horrible. How can I ever manage to tell the time with that kind of accuracy? And I spent so much money as well. $179 for each. $70 for the Orient. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have a single watch winder that rotates one or the other when not in use.

 It's just not as bad as the quartz fanboys make it out to be. I'm not really a fan of one or the other. I just generally like anything I find interesting.

 But yes, I get the irony of checking accuracy when not near a computer by using the Casio Baby-G.


----------



## music_man

adriatikfan, do not try to remove that bracelet. bring it to a watchmaker or jewler. that is not a $50 watch and at the very least you are nearly guarenteed to scratch it if you do not know how to do it. i don't practice doctor on stuff i care about.

 plainsong, i happen to love baby g. like i said much earlier i want to please my self and no one else. to me a baby g can be just as cool as a patek. call me crazy.

 music_man


----------



## plainsong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* 
_adriatikfan, do not try to remove that bracelet. bring it to a watchmaker or jewler. that is not a $50 watch and at the very least you are nearly guarenteed to scratch it if you do not know how to do it. i don't practice doctor on stuff i care about.

 plainsong, i happen to love baby g. like i said much earlier i want to please my self and no one else. to me a baby g can be just as cool as a patek. call me crazy.

 music_man_

 

It's not crazy at all. I got my husband a cool Casio g-shock, all black metal band and huge watch face, ani-digi, very sexy, and I finally got myself that chrono I've been wanting. Of course it'd have to be Casio that will make one for a woman's wrist. Also ani-digi. I'll have pics up of the new editions (including a collector's swatch I got on the cheap, Swatch Gold Medal) as soon as they all arrive.


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *adriatikfan* 
_Hi - does anyone have experience of replacing the standard bracelet on a modern Omega seamaster with a leather strap etc.,_

 

Defintely have a professional do it. They have the right tools to do the job without damaging the watch.


----------



## adriatikfan

Thanks for your comments - I guess my original post was ambiguous. What I meant to ask was whether anyone had experience of getting the sbracelt changed.

 The reason being - I like the watch but not the bracelet - I would prefer a leather strap. Is the bracelet fitted to the watch in such a way that a leather strap would look odd or would not even fit?

 I think that makes sense now.

 Once again, many thanks

 Best Wishes
 David


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *adriatikfan* 
_The reason being - I like the watch but not the bracelet - I would prefer a leather strap. Is the bracelet fitted to the watch in such a way that a leather strap would look odd or would not even fit?_

 

There are lots of people that change their bracelet for straps. There is nothing physical or aesthetically that would prevent you. Omega sells most of their watches with the option of bracelet or strap. Usually people buy a steel bracelet model and swap out their bracelet later if they want to. It's cheaper that way because buying a steel bracelet afterwards is a lot more expensive.


----------



## music_man

there are many watches that have nonstandard size lugs. not that omega though. it is great with leather. actaully my favorite bracelets are rubber. not cheap stuff though. these are very good with deployment straps. some tags come with these.

 music_man


----------



## Dachink

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ls20* 
_http://watch-tanaka5.sub.jp/seiko/SCVS013/0001.jpg

 making its way across the ocean as of this moment. i have a gold oris with brown straps for brown shoes day... this will be for black shoes day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .. both faces are very, very similar in simplicity


_

 

how much was it? And where is it available?


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ls20* 
_





 making its way across the ocean as of this moment. i have a gold oris with brown straps for brown shoes day... this will be for black shoes day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. both faces are very, very similar in simplicity






_

 

And both very elegant BTW, nice simple but elegant....I like them...thinking twice, I think I may need one non sport watch...


----------



## NeilPeart

I really love that Seiko, man - it exudes simplicity and elegance as sovkiller stated. i currently own a Citizen, Tag and Timex - perhaps after I buy that Seiko I'll post the sexy photo shoot results.

 Leeav


----------



## music_man

thats not a current seiko? 
 that is fine watch. it just goes to show you do not have to spend a fortune.

 music_man


----------



## PerformanceFirst

I would really like to get a Seamaster chronograph, but that isn't happening any time soon. Been wearing this for 6 years now:


----------



## adriatikfan

Hi - does anyone have any experience of the mechanical watches made in the UK under the brand name 'Windmills' They have some very attractive watches priced at around £385.00 and then quite a price-hike to the next level of £985.oo

 Best Wishes
 David


----------



## MdRex

I've got a question:

 What kind of watch looks good on a reed thin arm? See I have a reed thin (think supermodel, except that I am a guy) arm and most watches that I've come accross do not look good. I'm looking at a Skagen.

 Not too expensive preferbly...


----------



## ls20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* 
_thats not a current seiko? 
 that is fine watch. it just goes to show you do not have to spend a fortune.

 music_man_

 

it is a current in-production in seiko. however, it is only sold in japan! 
 i bought mine through an enthusiast shop @ seiyajapan.com
 the watch arrived from overseas more quickly than things i bought from the neighboring state!


----------



## ls20

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MdRex* 
_I've got a question:

 What kind of watch looks good on a reed thin arm? See I have a reed thin (think supermodel, except that I am a guy) arm and most watches that I've come accross do not look good. I'm looking at a Skagen.

 Not too expensive preferbly... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i have fairly small wrists as well. look for cases that are 37 or 36mm or less. reed thin? there are a few 35s out there. strapped watches draw less attention to the size contrast than ones with metal bracelets


----------



## smartins

I have a relatively small wrist but I love my 42mm IWC Portuguese.


----------



## ls20

brilliant! i love that iwc line! probably my 2nd favorite after the lange 1s!


----------



## MdRex

Does anyone knows where to get watches that ship internationally?

 Anyways its a good thing that I like leather straps better than bracelets since the tiny hair on my arms often calls for a mechanical waxing....


----------



## Sanddancer

This one has the crystal back and I love it.


----------



## adriatikfan

Hi - does anyone know please if it is possible to purchase Invicta watches in the UK?

 Best Wishes
 David


----------



## plainsong

www.discountwatchstore.com ships internationally and carries Invicta, but only stick to the quartz line. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Speaking of QC, ebay strikes again. I purchased a Casio Baby-G "Pure Dream" for 1/3rd of the retail price. Guess what? It came with covering on the bracelet, but none on the dust-covered face. So ok, fine, clean it up and no scratches, that's good. Play with it for the night, wash my hands as you do during the day, then overnight, condensation under the crystal!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The digital display completely not working!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 As it dried out, the digital bits started kind of coming back, but not entirely, so I took it to the local watch shop, and they'll keep it for a bit, open it up so it can dry out completely, close it up, seal it, and test it, and let me know how it goes.

 Luckily I didn't get the lecture about water and watches, because Casios are supposed to be robust about these things. Even my automatics can take more abuse than that.

 So obviously I got some sort of b-stock or already damaged item, and can do squat nothing about it. The FB had already been left. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ebay strikes again. Second non-functioning watch I've managed to purchase there, so I think from now on I'm sticking to sellers I personally already have had success with.

 At least my husband thinks his G-shock is so cool that he let me have his uber-cool Citizen Eco-drive chrono. It's huge, and while my wrist is a bit bigger than the woman's in this pic, what do yall think? (pics curtesy of Reto and Helen from www.pmwf.com)


----------



## MdRex

Picked this up for around $100 after a store discount. Not your fancy expensive automatic watch but functional and looks nice. Strap looks a little cheap though.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 Its a Nautica

 Plainsong, I want an Citizen Eco Drive but the local store didn't have the ones with leather straps. but that's a nice looking watch.


----------



## music_man

i did not mention this before but i figured i would.

 if there is a fossil outlet by you go there and have them look under the counter and try to find you one of the "old" zodiac automatics. one from before fossil bought them out and they turned into fashion watches. you will get yourself a $1,500usd automatic chrono for $50,$75 or $100! if you are very lucky. the supply of those is nearly exhausted. those were serious quality watches.

 music_man


----------



## bahamaman

I just became the proud owner of this new mechanical Omega:






 It employs Omega's new Co-axial escapement technology: http://www.omega.ch/index.php?id=562


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bahamaman* 
_I just became the proud owner of this new mechanical Omega:_

 

Just curious, why did you choose this 007 model? I find the connection to James Bond a bit too tacky for my tastes. Not trying to bash your choice or anything but I just want to understand what the appeal was.


----------



## Erik_C




----------



## bahamaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* 
_Just curious, why did you choose this 007 model? I find the connection to James Bond a bit too tacky for my tastes. Not trying to bash your choice or anything but I just want to understand what the appeal was._

 

Strangely, a part of me agrees with you. I generally dislike logo'ed merchandise and was shocked I found it pretty attractive. The real reason I was willing to overlook the 007 aspect was that it was the only watch I found at the store that employed Omega's new Co-Axial movement (which is supposed to be a major technological advance).


----------



## swt61

Personally I find the 007 second hand to be very subtle, and not at all distracting from the overall beauty of the watch. Besides the 007 reference ties into Robs Corporate Assassin profession.


----------



## Jahn

I saw this and thought of all you poor souls with both a music AND watch hobby!


----------



## immtbiker

I know it won't fit on your wrist, but it is combinitive of the 2 hobbies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.nixieclock.net/


----------



## Jahn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* 
_I know it won't fit on your wrist, but it is combinitive of the 2 hobbies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Do i spot a future xmas gift here?
http://www.cathodecorner.com/nixiewatch/index.html


----------



## gshan

I'll stick with a poor-man's lookalike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.overstock.com/cgi-bin/d2....ROD_ID=2020961


----------



## gshan

for the LED fans... Pimp Aint Easy 18k Gold Watch

  Quote:


 Possibly the pimpest of all the Pimp 2 series...Unsurpassable in its craftsmanship, this PIMP watch brings the technology into your bling. 
 

lol


----------



## VR6ofpain




----------



## music_man

i love clocks too. everything from astrolabium to cuckoo's.

 the seiko musical wall clocks are cool for cheap.

 the nixie watch looks cool but look how big it is. that should get more comments than a jacob watch though.

 i still have lots of nixie tubes and calcs. the really cool ones show objects instead of numbers. like greek and stuff. i think i know what to do with a 50 year old grey scope i still have! 

 fossil makes a watch thast looks sort of like a scope clock would. fossil has awesome designs. i wish they would make some higher end watches with those designs.

 music_man


----------



## gshan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* 
_
 fossil makes a watch thast looks sort of like a scope clock would. fossil has awesome designs. i wish they would make some higher end watches with those designs.
_

 

I bought one of their watches for near a hundred bucks a few years ago...It looked clunky and cheap when I got to compare it to a Seiko I got for less. Never again, I said. Hopefully they've made big improvements since then. They indeed make tons of designs for the price range.


----------



## NeilPeart

I realize this thread is rather dormant, but my Seiko watch finally arrived and my collection is complete (no that is _not_ a “Head-Fi complete” – I really am done…I promise).

Timex Ironman Triathlon:






Citizen Stiletto Eco-Drive:





Seiko Spirit:









Tag Heuer Formula 1





 All the lads:


----------



## Thaddy

This thread is a perrenial favorite, so of *course* I have to use it for advice.

 I'm looking for a nice casual watch to wear that look similar to the new Timex E-Tide. Black bezel and band with a nice slim profile. Now, Timex said that they do not currently sell this watch (which doesn't really make sense since they are advertising it), but I'd like to find similar.

 Any suggestions?


----------



## tyrion

It's not enough that I spend way too much time here and money on audio gear. I had to discover watches. I'm getting ready to make a purchase by the end of the year and have been eyeing a Breitling and Omega. I was going to buy the watch at an authorized dealer locally when it occured to me that there might be a forum for watches, like Head-Fi and an active market for used watches. Well I found the place called TimeZone.com. Is anyone a member or completed any transactions over there?


----------



## music_man

i went to the mall with my credit card all ready. to buy the 007 watch. i like omega and wanted that escapment. you already know i do not care what other people think. the problem for me was that watch looks too much like a citizen for what it costs. citizen is a fine watch but they average only $300.
 that was my personal feeling and i could not drop the ball on it. now i feel bad. i think that now that is bargaining season i am gonna go back today and ask for $200 off. we shall see.

 btw, i mean the new 007 watch. the old one is fetching good money already.

 music_man


----------



## mrfaize (Feb 2, 2019)

Seiko watch


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrfaize* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've got a Breilting Colt GMT with bracelet and strap like this:




_

 

The Colt is on my short list along with the Superocean. I'm also considering an Omega Seamaster.


----------



## tyrion

Here is my new one:


----------



## desmoface

Wow, very nice.

 Steve


----------



## sabulatodd

Nice watches


----------



## ogewo

The Junghans Mega 1000 atomic is the sexiest digital watch I've yet come across. If you know of a watch that looks better than the Junghans and has as many features, please post it. Some watches get close, but I don't think I've even seen another digital with sapphire crystal.

http://www.creativewatch.co.uk/jungh...c-watches.html
http://www.junghans.de/html/pages/en...garde_mega.htm


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Colt is on my short list along with the Superocean. I'm also considering an Omega Seamaster._

 

One of my favorites!

 The Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean is the most accurate (mechanical) watch I've ever had, and the most water (proof) as well. It has proven itself to be accurate to within one or two seconds a day at its worst, which is exceptional for an automatic watch. The Co-Axial escapement (totally cool movement) is responsible for the accuracy and the watch is rated for 600m/2000ft water resistance. You can even actuate the chronograph buttons while under water.
 It is also the heaviest watch I have, which may be too heavy for some.

 I'm in a hotel room on the road right now and happen to have it with me:


----------



## ZenFountain

Seiko 007K with a custom Bond 007 NATO strap from Mr. Marx @ westcoastime. fantastic auto @ the price they sold for.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One of my favorites!

 The Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean is the most accurate (mechanical) watch I've ever had, and the most water (proof) as well. It has proven itself to be accurate to within one or two seconds a day at its worst, which is exceptional for an automatic watch. The Co-Axial escapement (totally cool movement) is responsible for the accuracy and the watch is rated for 600m/2000ft water resistance. You can even actuate the chronograph buttons while under water.
 It is also the heaviest watch I have, which may be too heavy for some.

 I'm in a hotel room on the road right now and happen to have it with me:











_

 

That is a beautiful watch, my first quality watch was an Omega Speedmaster circa 1975. It was stolen a couple of years later out of my college dorm room. However my favorite watch has been a circa 1973 Omega Constellation. See leftmost watch on the pic below.


----------



## ogewo

mrarroyo, that steel Constellation is nice. I'll be on the lookout from now on.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is a beautiful watch, my first quality watch was an Omega Speedmaster circa 1975. It was stolen a couple of years later out of my college dorm room. However my favorite watch has been a circa 1973 Omega Constellation. See leftmost watch on the pic below._

 

Constellations are great watches. They're a real standard for Omega.
 I have a stainless/gold Constellation that is so light and thin you hardly know you're wearing it.


----------



## Kwisatz

Well, after years of carefree everyday abuse, my old Casio Waveceptor WVX-100 was starting to bother me a bit in the looks department. At the time the overall look, particularly its analogue backing with optional digital overlay, seemed a nice compromise between form and function, but hey - over the years tastes change. Of course the fact that it had acquired many battle scars didn't exactly help keep my desire for new and shiny things in check. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Enter the new watch: the Seiko Arctura SKA207 (Well the watch itself is new, but apparently the model is manufacturer discontinued at this point. Not that it matters as I don't like the current production color options as much anyhow.)

_Images link to a 2x sized version - also there really wasn't enough light so quality is mediocre._










 For one, it satisfies my love of a silver/metal meshed with black color scheme. Additionally, while its design is both sleek and sporty, it also manages to maintain a simple elegance. Combine the looks with a sapphire crystal for scratch resistance and an affordable price tag, and I have the perfect everyday watch once again! (Well for a few more years at least... =p)


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One of my favorites!

 The Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean is the most accurate (mechanical) watch I've ever had, and the most water (proof) as well. It has proven itself to be accurate to within one or two seconds a day at its worst, which is exceptional for an automatic watch. The Co-Axial escapement (totally cool movement) is responsible for the accuracy and the watch is rated for 600m/2000ft water resistance. You can even actuate the chronograph buttons while under water.
 It is also the heaviest watch I have, which may be too heavy for some.

 I'm in a hotel room on the road right now and happen to have it with me:











_

 

The Seamaster/Planet Ocean is on my short list for my next purchase. Here is my other watch. It's a 1968 Rolex Datejust SS with Jubilee band. It uses the caliber 1570 movement:


----------



## jefemeister

I was at King of Prussia mall this weekend and found a store called Tourneau. They have an extrememly impressive collection of watch brands. Highly recommended if anyone's in the Philly area. Very drool worthy.

http://www.tourneau.com/Tourneau/


----------



## bhd812

Ok people stop posting pics of Panerai,Breitling,and Omega's please...

 I just bought a B52...I have no money for this stuff...


 lol
 ok post more please..


----------



## music_man

Tourneau is one of the best stores to drop some serious $$$ on a watch imho.
 if you ask real nicely they will show you a watch that costs $300,000usd. yikes! i think their cheapest watch is like a khaki or something, lol. 

 music_man


----------



## watchluvr4ever

I can't remember if I posted this or not.


----------



## jefemeister

Tourneau store actually has a pretty broad range of prices. From a few hundred to many thousand dollars. It's cool because you don't often see so many brands in the same store. Makes for easy comparisons. 

 I bought my watch (Baume&Mercier Capeland) in the carribean (Columbian Emeralds I think) and they actually let me travel with some watches inbetween stores so I could compare different brands, but that would be harder to pull off in the states.


----------



## hummer26

Nothing shocking but maybe my VERY ltd. GeekSquad watch that I got from work (aka the GeekSquad hehe)
















 Scratched to hell (my oldest watch) and pins keep breakin' at LEAST 10! pins


----------



## jerb

Nice call on the citizen Nighthawk, Its one of my favorite watches.

 is there any chance you could post a pic of it on your wrist?


----------



## hummer26

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jerb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice call on the citizen Nighthawk, Its one of my favorite watches.

 is there any chance you could post a pic of it on your wrist?_

 













 Hope that works for ya...?
 Sorry not the best pic. hard to hold my big cam with one hand


----------



## hummer26

BTW: I had 3 links takin' out it was just to loose and HURT as was slaming in to the top of my hand


----------



## puiah11

Casio G-Shock MTG-950BDJ

 __* Inverse LCD
 __* Solar Powered
 __* Atomic Calibrated
 __* World Time
 __* Time Memos
 __* Four alarms
 __* Stopwatch
 __* Pressure up to 652 FT in sea water











 | 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 | 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - -

 I'd like to get a PRW-1100YTJ-1JF but the're only availabe in Japan. =( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 They have a US version (the PAW1100T-7V) but it's not as cool.


----------



## discord

Anyone here have a Stowa watch? I don't think I've seen any pics but this thread is huge...


----------



## MorpheusZero

I was thinking about getting a Skagen watch with mesh band. I've heard that the "paint" will rub off of the band of the black ones... but they're soo sexy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 These are the three I'm considering. I really like the blue faces and the shape/flow of both of these:











 But also really like the color and red-tipped secondhand on this guy:






 Any thoughts? I can't compare to any of you crazy Omega or Rolex guys, but if and when I get one I'll post actual macros.


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MorpheusZero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was thinking about getting a Skagen watch with mesh band. I've heard that the "paint" will rub off of the band of the black ones... but they're soo sexy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These are the three I'm considering. I really like the blue faces and the shape/flow of both of these:

 But also really like the color and red-tipped secondhand on this guy:

 Any thoughts? I can't compare to any of you crazy Omega or Rolex guys, but if and when I get one I'll post actual macros. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Skagen's mesh bands are awesome and super comfortable. It's the ideal watch for those that prefer _not_ to feel a watch on their wrist. I have a black mesh Skagen, and suppose you could end up scratching the paint off the black mesh bands. But being it's a dress watch to me, it never gets into situations where it could get seriously knocked around. 



 I just recently got this as a B-day present to myself this year...been wanting one ever since I first saw it 10 years ago as a kid and moreso ever since an all black ion plated Stealth model was released. The Oakley Time Bomb:
















 I remember seeing this watch with my friends 10 years ago on Oakley's website, along with the price tag. There was just something about Oakley, a sunglass company, creating and marketing a watch for $1500 (doesn't cost anywhere near that nowdays), along with all the usual high tech marketing jargon they use, that created an instant air of intrigue and mystique around this watch, and it has never faded for any of us to this day. I kinda can't believe I finally own one. 

 Originally I never did warm up to the long vertical shape of the watch from pics of it and never thought I'd get one, but that was before I realized it was actually a kinetic watch. This being my first kinetic watch is part of the excitement, and as many owners of this watch have said, this is a watch you have to see in person and wear to appreciate. Once on the wrist, it lives up to Oakley's goal of having this watch simply flow around your entire wrist, as if it were just one piece. It's almost hard to define its shape in fact once it's on the wrist, it loses the long look pictures give it and instead looks like its completely integrated and wrapped around your wrist. It's quite a heavy piece, and it's built very well, like all of Oakley's watches. I absolutely love it, and am definitely not disappointed, despite how long it took me to finally get one!


----------



## Kwisatz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MorpheusZero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was thinking about getting a Skagen watch with mesh band. I've heard that the "paint" will rub off of the band of the black ones... but they're soo sexy... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well the bands do wear down over time if they're used as a regular every day watch. Beyond that the case itself will not stay pristine. Here's a pic of one of mine - one that has *not* seen every day use, and is simply used for more formal wear such as going out to eat. 

_Image links to larger 748k version._



 Skagens are extremely small and light, but they're just not that durable from my experience. The black ones show wear, the mesh bands in general can kind of kink/dent in general wear. Kinking and denting, however, is better than the rubber strap which actually broke on one of my Skagens. So yeah, if you get a skagen, don't expect it to look perfect for a long time. The watch itself will still work though, and they can't be beat in terms of their form factor and price.

 Basically if you're looking for a small, light, elegant, and affordable watch - get a Skagen. If you're looking for something that will take a beating and look like new, you're better off with a stainless steel/sapphire crystal based watch.


----------



## Andre Jute

Oh dear, I just popped in here because I have Stax earphones on order, and now I've spent two days reading a watch thread...

 You fellows must all be lion-hewed, all those hefty Panerai, Breitling, Rolex, etc, flung around at the ends of your arms every time you gesture.

 I got rid of my Rolex (except for one so beat-up I kept it in my toolbox for doing woodwork with so as not to ruin a still-nice watch) and two-window Navitimer and all that other arm-steel (and gold is even heavier) years ago. 

 Now I buy watches by weight: complete with the strap they must not weigh more than 60 grams. You'd be surprised how may complications you can get inside 60 grams... Here are two I wear a lot:
http://members.lycos.co.uk/fiultra/Going%20wolfie.html
http://members.lycos.co.uk/fiultra/YULtideUTC.html

 Andre Jute
 Habit is the nursery of errors. -- Victor Hugo


----------



## tyrion

My newest addition:






 It is a Sinn 656.


----------



## immtbiker

Mike...that watch is a Sin(n). You should be ashamed.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mike...that watch is a Sin(n). You should be ashamed._

 

The only sin will be me not being in NYC this weekend.


----------



## Erik_C

I bought this as my "I passed the Bar" present to myself back in 2001. It's a tool watch, and I don't believe in babying it. It's been scuba diving with me, where it got banged up on the inside of caves and tunnels. It's been dropped (by a friend) from table height. It's been bumped into doors, doorframes, and anything else you can imagine. It's beat up. And I like it that way. 
 -Erik


----------



## skyline889

This was a gift to me. Not the most beautiful, nor the most accurate watch I've had but it's the thought that counts.


----------



## Tech2

Well, since I refuse to spend $6000 on a watch, I bought one of these to see what all the fuss was about:






 So far, I like it, a lot. I'll be wearing it as my everyday watch, which means I won't be wearing this anymore, and will likely sell it (*hint*hint*):


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Erik_C* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought this as my "I passed the Bar" present to myself back in 2001. It's a tool watch, and I don't believe in babying it. It's been scuba diving with me, where it got banged up on the inside of caves and tunnels. It's been dropped (by a friend) from table height. It's been bumped into doors, doorframes, and anything else you can imagine. It's beat up. And I like it that way. 
 -Erik

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v3...x/PAMFront.jpg_

 

That is a beautiful Panerai. I wish I could afford one of those...maybe at some point later in life. Still I really dig the design and had to snag this "Panerai style" Wenger from Costco ($68). I dig the style...even though I have heard some poor things about Wenger watches. It is kind of interesting having a quartz after using an automatic for so long (my other watch is a Glycine Combat).


----------



## Angelic

May the best gift, I ever received for a New Year - Russian "Spetsnaz Alfa" watches.
 ]


----------



## ogewo

VR6: That is a gorgeous Wenger. In fact, I think I'll look into it right now...


----------



## music_man

i have been waiting forever for costco to get an automatic wenger. probably won't happen. at their prices that would be good.

 there are a few automatic fossil's now but they are nowhere near the quality of a wenger. costco does have good deals on omega but still expensive.

 music_man


----------



## jPoDTGN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jefemeister* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was at King of Prussia mall this weekend and found a store called Tourneau. They have an extrememly impressive collection of watch brands. Highly recommended if anyone's in the Philly area. Very drool worthy.

http://www.tourneau.com/Tourneau/_

 

KoP Rep'n


----------



## immtbiker

This is why I hate this thread. Even though I own some expensive watches, I took one look at this and knew it had my name written all over it.

 It is now my daytime work watch and I wear my better watches when I get home.


----------



## meat01

I like your watch VR6ofpain. I have 5 Wengers that I got from Costco and I have not had a problem with any of them.


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meat01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like your watch VR6ofpain. I have 5 Wengers that I got from Costco and I have not had a problem with any of them._

 

That is nice to hear. I was talking to my father and apparently of the two levels of "Swiss Army" watches, Victorinox made their higher end stuff, while Wenger made their lower end stuff. He once owned a Wenger quartz that died after a week of use.

 Apparently Wenger has been improving their stuff though. Either way for $68 I am not really worried. If it is cheap junk inside, that would make sense, since it is a cheap watch to begin with!

 Looks very nice, and seems like it would stand up to some abuse.


----------



## meat01

I believe Victorinox also makes Swiss Army stuff, but it gets confusing.


----------



## Tyson

Am I the only one who finds the term "Swiss Army" humorous? I mean, isn't Switzerland neutral? What is there for their army to actually do?


----------



## music_man

they do have a small army. mainly it is like extra police though.
 there are a number of companies that are comissioned to manufacture items for the swiss army that must meet the stringent specs they ask for.

 wenger goes from $65 quartz watches(which the swiss soldiers do not wear)to wenger "gmt" that have ranged up to $3,500usd(that real pilots wear) and are of considerable quality and value.

 to confuse things even more there are "swiss military" watches. these are not really comissioned by the swiss army. they also range from junk to outstanding. they can be made by any number of companies.

 for a while(about 5 years ago) there were these $1,200usd victorinox automatic chronos with modified eta movements. they represented a very good value. almost to omega quality.

 music_man


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meat01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe Victorinox also makes Swiss Army stuff, but it gets confusing._

 

You are correct, I confused them with Luminox...another watch maker.


----------



## Tyson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_they do have a small army. mainly it is like extra police though.
 there are a number of companies that are comissioned to manufacture items for the swiss army that must meet the stringent specs they ask for.

 wenger goes from $65 quartz watches(which the swiss soldiers do not wear)to wenger "gmt" that have ranged up to $3,500usd(that real pilots wear) and are of considerable quality and value.

 to confuse things even more there are "swiss military" watches. these are not really comissioned by the swiss army. they also range from junk to outstanding. they can be made by any number of companies.

 for a while(about 5 years ago) there were these $1,200usd victorinox automatic chronos with modified eta movements. they represented a very good value. almost to omega quality.

 music_man_

 



 Just seems like buying watches made for the swiss army is like buying wine made for the french army.


----------



## luckybaer

I like the Tag, but I think it was over-priced. The ESQ is a fun watch that was 1/3 the price of the Tag. ESQ is made by Movado IIRC.


----------



## music_man

hey everyone. check out the new seiko spring drive watches.
 i love when seiko comes out with $3,500 watches. they are worth it.
 it may not be a prestige brand name but i am sure the quality is second to none. that is why i like them.

 on the other hand, an orange monster is a real bargain for a real quality watch.

 music_man


----------



## Tyson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tyson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Am I the only one who finds the term "Swiss Army" humorous? I mean, isn't Switzerland neutral? What is there for their army to actually do?_

 

Oh, I get it now! The swiss army has time on their hands


----------



## tyrion

New watch:


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_New watch:




_

 

I don't see anything except tube glow!!!


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't see anything except tube glow!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

How is this?


----------



## plainsong

I really should post these at PMWF, but here's a bit of Tissot automatic and Casio goodness. My husband has a mudman which I've not take a picture of yet:

 Tissot pr50 automatic: the only thing not to like is the SS folded links bracelet.






 Casio Edifice






 Casio M:I:III tough solar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I personally know of one other girl that has one, but girls-who-love-big-watches must be hiding somewhere)


----------



## VR6ofpain

So I have been so taken by this Panerai Luminor Marina's that I found a watch dealer online that sells a panerai style watch, that has a nice ETA-2824-2 automatic movement. It is also priced WAY LOWER than a real panerai. So I ordered it and got it today. Totally disappointed, it doesn't even look the same as the one in the photo on his site. I hope he makes good on his return policy, or can exchange it for one that actually looks like the photo! The crown locking level on the one I got is so thin, I swear it will break off. Plus the whole crown guard itself is loose!!! Lame.


----------



## plainsong

Ouch. Can you tell us which site it was? It sounds like the fine line between getting a nice homage and getting a fake.


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *plainsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ouch. Can you tell us which site it was? It sounds like the fine line between getting a nice homage and getting a fake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well this wasn't a fake, it was a 'likeness'. The movement was an automatic (ETA 2824), vs. the luminor marina's, which are wind up. It also looked similar, but was a little different. Here is what I was suppose to get, but it was not as nice, with some major flaws:






 He told me to return it for a refund. So hopefully I am only out shipping both ways...


----------



## imported_farmer_rob

MY EDC: 




 just sold this down under:




 Sold this to buy a "Pro" :








 Rollie vs the best watch ever - Seiko MM:




 Really l;ike them Seiko Divers- In house Autos for a great value:




 old friend




 want rare?




 custom seiko monsters by IWW:


----------



## diff_lock2

you guys got some serisly nice watches... i wish i had more money for more watches. i cant find 2 other watches... a kenetic seiko and an other echo drive... a realy nice one, maybe ill find a google pic.


----------



## diff_lock2

farmer_rob, LOVE Seiko's, and those rolex's, the ones that look like Seiko diver ones lol.

 Great collection... personally i don't like square watches... its just taste.


----------



## plainsong

Come on! An MI:III watch and no one cares?? Where's your sense of geek-coolness?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess my watch nirvana would be a some sort of nice looking midsize automatic (hacking) chrono.


----------



## PerformanceFirst

I just got this:


----------



## diff_lock2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PerformanceFirst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just got this:









_

 

only objection... i don't think the crown is "screw" type... I will never buy a analog w/o a screw type crown. 
 Other wise that watch looks real nice. a little thin for my tastes.


----------



## Oski

I still remember seeing Panerais for the first time a few years ago and thought they were bulky and ugly. Here I am, picking up a Panerai 118. Now I appreciate its history and simple (albeit gigantic) form. But it's the combination of the titanium case with tobacco dial that really got to me. 






 There's also this whole culture of straps for Panerais that's like a craze onto itself. Here it is on a Greg Stevens strap, and I've got a couple of other straps on their way.


----------



## music_man

it is such a shame timex patented "takes a lickin' and keeps on ticken'".
 that would have been a much more befitting moniker for Panerai. 

 the horological equivalent of if cadillac were to build tanks. they are amongst my "keepers".

 music_man


----------



## Oski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it is such a shame timex patented "takes a lickin' and keeps on ticken'".
 that would have been a much more befitting moniker for Panerai._

 

For sure, you just get the sense wearing this thing that it's nearly indestructable. I also feel like it's the horological equivalent of driving around in a Hummer (imposing form, ex-military, now for the suburban set).


----------



## tyrion

Oski, that is one beautiful watch. I hope to have one like in on my wrist someday. Enjoy!


----------



## tyrion

A new addition:


----------



## Dzjudz

Seiko Arctura Kinetic, I love it:


----------



## ogewo

tyrion: Who couldn't love such a clean Stowa? Good choice.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ogewo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_tyrion: Who couldn't love such a clean Stowa? Good choice._

 

It is a beauty. I just went on an audio buying spree: K1000, First Watt F1, K340, HD-600 and waiting on a Qualia 010. As a result the Stowa may be sacrificed.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A new addition:












_

 

Very nice watch Mike. I wish I could use leather bands but I destroy them in about 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice watch Mike. I wish I could use leather bands but I destroy them in about 6 to 8 weeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You need to get better leather bands. Google Don Ginsler and the first item is his website. He makes some excellent straps. I have some 24/24 for my Ocean7 watch that I believe can take a beating.


----------



## bhd812

anyone here have any thoughts of the Zenith brand?

 Not that i am doing any buying soon but I figured the Breitling/Panerai may be a little to Generic..at least compared to a Zenith.

 anyone
 ?


----------



## slick

My first "nice" watch:






 Omega is next, really like the Seamaster Planet Ocean.


----------



## immtbiker

Same watch in silver?


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 This is why I hate this thread. Even though I own some expensive watches, I took one look at this and knew it had my name written all over it.

 It is now my daytime work watch and I wear my better watches when I get home._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dzjudz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Seiko Arctura Kinetic, I love it:




_


----------



## ozstrike

I've got a couple, not especially nice though.





 This is an Arnette digital, it's my "everyday" watch.





 From right to left, a Ted Baker (Christmas Present, is my watch I wear with a suit)
 On the left is a Limited Edition Aston Martin watch. <25 made, IIRC, came with a car my dad bought, but he gave me the watch.





 The back of the Aston watch, it's a kinetic one. Came with a glass case with electronic winder.


----------



## Dzjudz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Same watch in silver?_

 

Same watch, different band (rubber vs stainless steel). And of course the dials are different colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## immtbiker

I love mine more than some of my more expensive watches. I wear mine to work everyday.


----------



## jPoDTGN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone here have any thoughts of the Zenith brand?

 Not that i am doing any buying soon but I figured the Breitling/Panerai may be a little to Generic..at least compared to a Zenith.

 anyone
 ?_

 

My father has a Breitling and a Zenith. Theyre GREAT and gorgeous watches.


----------



## Dzjudz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love mine more than some of my more expensive watches. I wear mine to work everyday._

 

It's my only watch, but I love it. Great design by Seiko there IMO.


----------



## kvant




----------



## daba




----------



## bhd812

I traded in a 4 month old Tissot TXL i wore probably 4 times in for credit on this bad boy...

 Tissot T-touch with polished Titanium bracelet/case and a carbon fiber face..
 yummy!!!!





 also I got a few months back a Tissot PRC 200 with a stainless steel bracelet/case and a black face..






 I love the look of the prc200, really big looking..but the weight of the T-touch is just to die for...hehe


----------



## phergus_25

Are there any watches like this, in relitive style, without the giant price tag?
 -greg
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Oski* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_









_


----------



## SirVesseur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




_

 

Wow, this is a very nice watch. Simple but very chique


----------



## OIC

Just got this today and LOVE it!!!


----------



## OIC

I like it better than a Rolex President!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Another addition to my collection!)


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SirVesseur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, this is a very nice watch. Simple but very chique_

 

Totally agree.


----------



## Dzjudz

My Seiko in the dark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, thirty seconds on a tripod (you can see the minute hand moving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):


----------



## viper32

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *phergus_25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are there any watches like this, in relitive style, without the giant price tag?
 -greg_

 

You can get a replica of that watch online. Dont know the exact price, but prob around $200.00 or so.


----------



## Vertigo-1

Picked up a few watches lately...this one just came in today:






 My first automatic and my first Seiko. Considering it's meant to be a part of Seiko's budget lineup, the build quality is excellent and sizing the bracelet was an absolute breeze. Love the polished black finish which seems so hard to find on watches out there, it goes well with dark or light dress attire. 

 My second one I'm not too impressed with, although it looks nice:






 Complete titanium case and bracelet, this watch is _really_ lightweight. It's Skagen's only automatic watch and uses a Miyota movement which is incredibly smooth and quieter than the movement used in the Seiko above. What bugs me about the watch though is in trying to size the bracelet...tried to do it myself and never did succeed. Heh, I wouldn't mind letting this watch go in fact if anybody's interested in it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And this is my current daily work watch:


----------



## Andre Jute

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...but the weight of the T-touch is just to die for...hehe_

 

Ti watches are the real business; I love my Citizen Navihawks. 

 What is the weight of the ti T-touch? Have you measured the head without the band?
 Andre Jute
http://members.lycos.co.uk/fiultra/


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Andre Jute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ti watches are the real business; I love my Citizen Navihawks. 

 What is the weight of the ti T-touch? Have you measured the head without the band?
 Andre Jute
http://members.lycos.co.uk/fiultra/_

 

no I have no weighted the watch. Its my litest watch and is another world compared to the Capeland S i have.


----------



## sonicfox

I'm a lady, but I happen to enjoy my watch as well! However, I've been known to stop wearing watches altogether when the batteries die because I'm lazy as hell at replacing them. Therefore, I opted for an Eco-Drive which I love! It's a simple style, but it goes with everything I wear, so it suits me quite well.


----------



## digitaldave

Here's my current watch:
Casio Radio controlled solar G Shock.

 I've just ordered one of these:
Rolex Submariner Date - should be here tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## 38special

I wear a Seiko diver's watch, similar to the one below...


----------



## phergus_25

A gift from my grandfather











 Any onw know much about it?
 I think that its pretty old.
 -greg


----------



## Andre Jute

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *phergus_25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A gift from my grandfather











 Any onw know much about it?
 I think that its pretty old.
 -greg_

 

Very nice indeed of your granddad. And a very nice watch too, probably valuable in its own right to the right collector to fill out the historical hole in his collection. It is a predecessor of the Citizen watches in the Navihawk series which includes the original Blue Angels. The movement is probably either the C300 as in the ProMaster Navihawk or some predecessor of it. The Navihawk series has now been replaced by the Skyhawk series, which has a different Eco-Drive movement and not quite all the functions of the C300 types.

 Here is a photo and a partial description the Navihawk, of which I have owned a number (we have three at present), and of the Citizen C300 movement in general:
http://members.lycos.co.uk/fiultra/YULtideUTC.html

 HTH. Enjoy!

 Andre Jute
 Visit Jute on Amps at http://members.lycos.co.uk/fiultra/
 "wonderfully well written and reasoned information
 for the tube audio constructor"
 John Broskie TubeCAD & GlassWare
 "an unbelievably comprehensive web site
 containing vital gems of wisdom"
 Stuart Perry Hi-Fi News & Record Review


----------



## phergus_25

Thanks so much. I went and goti t a new battery today and a new band, that one is alittle broken.
 Any clue as to what it might be worth, I am going to put it on the home owners insurance.


----------



## jewman

Can anyone tell me if the Seiko Series 5 SNX809K has a _real_ sweep seconds hand, you know, not the tick, tock, but the seconds hand that move through each second, not skip from second to second. Also, how well do they glow at night and how reliable are they?


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jewman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone tell me if the Seiko Series 5 SNX809K has a real sweep seconds hand, you know, not the tick, tock, but the seconds hand that move through each second, not skip from second to second. Also, how well do they glow at night and how reliable are they?_

 

Being it's an automatic, it should have a sweep second hand. It uses Seiko's 7S26 movement which is quite a workhorse of a movement so it should be very reliable. Not suggested at all but people readily talk about how they've used Seikos with the 7S26 movement for 10 years or more without maintenance and it still runs perfectly. The one I bought recently uses a slightly better 7S36 movement and it's a sweeper. It also has some seriously crazy glow at night, by far the best I've ever had on an analog watch. I don't think it's your usual lume paint at all, more like glow in the dark stickers!


----------



## Andre Jute

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *phergus_25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any clue as to what it might be worth, I am going to put it on the home owners insurance._

 

Sorry, I can't help you there. I'm not a watch collector. I just happen to like complications watches that do not weigh too much to wear every day. So I know about the Navihawk because it is my favourite, and yours is clearly related.

 Andre Jute
 Visit Jute on Amps at http://members.lycos.co.uk/fiultra/
 "wonderfully well written and reasoned information
 for the tube audio constructor"
 John Broskie TubeCAD & GlassWare
 "an unbelievably comprehensive web site
 containing vital gems of wisdom"
 Stuart Perry Hi-Fi News & Record Review


----------



## jewman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vertigo-1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Being it's an automatic, it should have a sweep second hand. It uses Seiko's 7S26 movement which is quite a workhorse of a movement so it should be very reliable. Not suggested at all but people readily talk about how they've used Seikos with the 7S26 movement for 10 years or more without maintenance and it still runs perfectly. The one I bought recently uses a slightly better 7S36 movement and it's a sweeper. It also has some seriously crazy glow at night, by far the best I've ever had on an analog watch. I don't think it's your usual lume paint at all, more like glow in the dark stickers!_

 

Another question: Could this watch be hand-wound in addition to/instead of the wrist movements?


----------



## PerformanceFirst

No, it cannot. I have an old Seiko chronograph with an alarm. I believe it's a 7T32 movement. The crown for setting the time came out and the watch hasn't worked since (this was a long time ago). Is there any way to get it repaired economically? It's pretty beat up but I like it.


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jewman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another question: Could this watch be hand-wound in addition to/instead of the wrist movements?_

 

Nope, it's a pure automatic movement.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vertigo-1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nope, it's a pure automatic movement._

 

Very interesting, all my automatics (rolex, omega, cartier, and rado) can be wound up as well as thru the wrist movement.


----------



## mightyacorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *phergus_25* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are there any watches like this, in relitive style, without the giant price tag?_

 

Do a search on Ebay under "marina" and then choose "wristwatches" in the Matching Categories. I'm sure the quality of these watches can vary.


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very interesting, all my automatics (rolex, omega, cartier, and rado) can be wound up as well as thru the wrist movement._

 

I'm guessing it's a price level thing...all the brands you mention are on the more expensive side. I certainly wish Seikos lower end models had manual winding.




 This just arrived yesterday...my first expensive automatic. It's been on my mind ever since I saw it a year ago and I finally pulled the trigger after a month of research. This is like the 3rd most expensive thing I've purchased in my lifetime so I think I am done with watches for quite a while now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The Tag Heuer Link Chronograph Caliber 16:












 With what it costed, I can't help but freak out at every little scratch that I see appear on the watch. I'm also already cringing at what servicing will cost 5 years down the line, but I'm hoping this'll be the watch that'll be with me through thick and thin for years and years to come.


----------



## bhd812

picked her up a few weeks back..
 Breitling Navitimer of course..


----------



## plainsong

I've quickly acquired a few watches lately, but I'm still waiting for one of them before I take pics. Thanks to head-fi I got the beautiful Stowa Antea KS. I looked at the Nomos, and ya know, I preferred the Stowa.

 Then I got a Longines Presence automatic as a dress watch. How in the heck can this be classified as a man's watch? I'd say the same of the Stowa.... (I love the Stowa heaps more btw)

 And then a Sinn 356 Flieger II for his birthday, which was stupid of me because _I'm_ the one that's wanted a nice chrono.... which means I'm waiting for a 356 UTC for myself. I've spotted one other woman at Timezone who has one.


----------



## plainsong

Finally some pics:

 Longines Presence - because everyone needs a dress watch











 And then the one I prefer to that, the Stowa Antea KS. This is just a beautiful Bauhaus watch especially for the price. Shown on a di-Modell strap.
















 My husband's Sinn 356 Flieger II - pics don't do the copper justice. It's not pink, it's not orange, it's copper. A beautiful chrono in every since of the word.






 And my 356 UTC on Sinn rubber strap. No more lamenting the lack of a decent chrono that will fit and suit me and be of a suitable quality. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm now officially a Sinner!


----------



## mrarroyo

plainsong, I really like the Longines. It has class w/o being "show off", also it is thin and to me that is good because I bang my thick watches against everyting.


----------



## epaludo

I use this Citizen Eco-Drive. I love a clean white dial watch, so this was a good option. I like it's style also ...


----------



## musicmind

Omega Seamaster - Planet Ocean












http://www.omegawatches.com/index.ph...000&no_cache=1


----------



## milkpowder

My dad sent me a few pictures of his new watch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (actually, that's not entirely correct. It's my dad's birthday present. My brother snapped pictures and sent them to me.)






















 Apparently this is a 5296J in rose gold. IMO, this is the nicest Calatrava. My second favourite Calatrava is the 5119R and 6000G (tied). Too bad it's not mine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wear a cheap Seiko myself
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 These are really nice too!
http://www.patek.com//html/en/descri...5146J_001.html
http://www.patek.com//html/en/descri...5396R_001.html
http://www.patek.com//html/en/descri...5071G_001.html

 My dream PP is this one:
http://www.patek.com//html/en/descri...5016R_010.html

 It's not the most expensive, but it's much classier than some of PP's other "over-complicated" watches
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pun intended)


----------



## fatcat28037

My daily wear, Omega Seamaster


----------



## bhd812

Milkpowder I was at Tourneau picking up my Raymond weil from the warranty polishing (btw: they really really screwed up my Weil!) and while I was waiting for them to fix 2 out of the 5 mistakes they made while they had the watch in for service I was talking to the Sales guy about my next upgrade from my newly bought Breitling Navitimer. I told him I am wanting to trade the Weil in and step up a bit..
 so we started with Zenith, which btw I love..then on to Jaeger LeCoultre which I also like..then I ended up with Patek. The model I had on my wrist I am not sure of but it looked exactly like your fathers and I think it was around $20k with no major complication on it..
 one thing I noticed is the Dial is very very plain jane but the inside on the back is like watching a tv..entertainment for hours..and the watch so small! its so tiny of a thing (compared to the Navitimer). 

 great watch but to "older man" style for me..at least until I have the age..and hopefully the funds for such a piece. I can easily see why Patek is the top Dog in Watches..

 I think a Zenith Grande Chronomaster XXT Open heart..
something like this..

 but thats in the future of my future..I still have a Panerai 112 and a Rolex gmt or sub on me list..hehe


----------



## plainsong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_plainsong, I really like the Longines. It has class w/o being "show off", also it is thin and to me that is good because I bang my thick watches against everyting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That's why I got it. It's a "name" and it's thin and not show-offy. The thinness is due to the movement, which makes it that much more interesting, but my heart is with the Sinn and the Stowa.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Milkpowder I was at Tourneau picking up my Raymond weil from the warranty polishing (btw: they really really screwed up my Weil!) and while I was waiting for them to fix 2 out of the 5 mistakes they made while they had the watch in for service I was talking to the Sales guy about my next upgrade from my newly bought Breitling Navitimer. I told him I am wanting to trade the Weil in and step up a bit..
 so we started with Zenith, which btw I love..then on to Jaeger LeCoultre which I also like..then I ended up with Patek. The model I had on my wrist I am not sure of but it looked exactly like your fathers and I think it was around $20k with no major complication on it..
 one thing I noticed is the Dial is very very plain jane but the inside on the back is like watching a tv..entertainment for hours..and the watch so small! its so tiny of a thing (compared to the Navitimer). 

 great watch but to "older man" style for me..at least until I have the age..and hopefully the funds for such a piece. I can easily see why Patek is the top Dog in Watches..

 I think a Zenith Grande Chronomaster XXT Open heart..
something like this..

 but thats in the future of my future..I still have a Panerai 112 and a Rolex gmt or sub on me list..hehe_

 

Breitling, Raymond Weil, Patek Philippe, Jaeger, Zenith, Panerai, Rolex, etc... I must say you have a _great_ taste in watches!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What do you think of A Lange & Sohne?

 I'm not exactly sure how much my dad paid, but it was around that price. There is one version with the moon phase complication and that one is around twice the price
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Patek Philippe is easily my favourite watch maker even though I don't own one. Although I don't agree with all of their designs (especially the non circular and sporty ones), most of them are very elegant. Fortunately, “You never actually own a Patek Philippe. You merely take care of it for the next generation.”
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My dad told me the spare crocodile strap he bought along with the watch costs a few hundred bucks! You have to buy the strap separate from the buckle because the buckle itself is another couple hundred. I know Pateks are arguably the best watches around, but don't you think their pricing is just a bit ridiculous? Even the most basic Calatrava will set you back at least $10k-15k, let alone one of those tourbillon/perpetual retrograde calendar/minute repeater/moon phase grand complications...

 I think my dad did consider a Rolex, but he thought they were far too flashy looking. The Patek is much more subtle yet more elegant. I guess Patek do make some "bling" diamond-encrusted/skeleton frame ones, but they're generally rather discrete. My mom has a Rolex, but the feminine models are much more discrete because of their smaller diameter. I can tell you're not really fussed about wearing massive watches though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Breitling is pretty big, not to mention the Zenith that you were considering LOL!

 Oh btw, have you been to Basel World? I went to the 2004 or 2005 one (can't remember which). It was darn cool. Rolex and Patek Philippe had a _massive_ exhibit there. They were easily the two most prominent companies at the expo. Also, have you been to the Patek museum in Geneva? My family used to live there so we were able to make a visit to the museum. There are literally hundreds of PP watches in there. If you're in Geneva any time soon, I'd say the PP museum is a must-visit. You do have to phone well in advance to book for a viewing with a private guide though.


----------



## skyline889

Hey guys, I'm looking for a simple, elegant, metal banded wristwatch. All my watches now seem too flashy so I just want something a little classier. Funds are pretty low for me right now but I really need a new watch. My budget is pretty low so something under $200 would be really nice. Any suggestions?


----------



## trose49

Has anyone seen these!

 Made from real steel from the Titanic!

 Start around 7,000 and go up to 13,000.

http://www.romainjerome.ch/rj/baselworld2007/index.htm

 I love the model that they leave with all the original rust on the bezel, hands etc.

 I want one bad but dont think its gonna be in my future!!!


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trose49* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Start around 7,000 and go up to 13,000.

http://www.romainjerome.ch/rj/baselworld2007/index.htm_

 

Nice looking watches. The rusted steel looks great, but honestly, the fact that the steel allegedly comes from the Titanic really doesn't do anything for me. Steel is steel. In fact, seems a bit ridiculous to me to source it from the Titanic. In principle they could also fetch steel from satellite garbage floating around Earth way beyond our stratosphere, or from Apollo spare parts left on the moon. But no matter how expensively and inefficiently they choose to pick their sources of raw materials, it's _still just steel_ (excuse the pun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) What's worst, most likely they have to process that steel to make it into the watch final finish. I'm pretty sure the rusty look and finish is not from the original looks of the sourced steel.

 On top of everything, don't like the wrist band, seems to be made of simple rubber.

 I won't apologize for sounding so critical. The watches do look nice, but the misplaced expensiveness and some design choices there totally fail to lure my interest, in fact they rather dissapoint.


----------



## chesebert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys, I'm looking for a simple, elegant, metal banded wristwatch. All my watches now seem too flashy so I just want something a little classier. Funds are pretty low for me right now but I really need a new watch. My budget is pretty low so something under $200 would be really nice. Any suggestions?_

 

seiko automatic 5 you can find those around $100.


----------



## trose49

I can assure you that the reason they are so expensive is the company purchased a portion of the Titanic Hull and had it recovered for this purpose.

 The Rusted versions are the orginal rusted metal that is then cured to prevent further chipping or erosion etc.

 The whole concept of the watch is that is is DNA from the actual titanic.

 Without that I would not even consider the price point. It's the DNA factor and that only 2012 watchs will ever be made!

 Maybe not you cup of tea. I wish I had that kind of dough where you dont have to think about a 7,000 purchase. 

 Unfortunalty not gonna happen in this lifetime!


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trose49* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can assure you that the reason they are so expensive is the company purchased a portion of the Titanic Hull and had it recovered for this purpose.

 The Rusted versions are the orginal rusted metal that is then cured to prevent further chipping or erosion etc.

 The whole concept of the watch is that is is DNA from the actual titanic.

 Without that I would not even consider the price point. It's the DNA factor and that only 2012 watchs will ever be made!

 Maybe not you cup of tea. I wish I had that kind of dough where you dont have to think about a 7,000 purchase. 

 Unfortunalty not gonna happen in this lifetime!_

 

I don't question the fact that the steel comes from the Titanic. Was questioning the finish faithfulness only. But even if the finish is faithful to the original state of that steel in that portion of the Titanic haul, it really doesn't do anything for me. I don't know, maybe it's just a personal thing.

 In fact, it does do something for me. To me this watch is as cool as a wristwatch made from the original steel of the exploded Challenger, with explosion marks and everything. Meaning of course, not cool at all.

 Even in the emotional, non pragmatical context, to me this "DNA" marketing idea seems quite bad. And from any pragmatical purpose, it seems to me completely inefficient to choose an expensive source of non precious materials, just for the sake of having that difficult-to-get source. That "DNA". (Marketing comes up with such shameless names for the things they want us to buy.)

 Anyway, I guess when there's a market, there's a product.


----------



## rsaavedra

This is my idea of a really exclusive watch: IWC Portuguese. 







 Whether steel, gold, or platinum edition, I'd feel the watch as more exclusive if its metal came as virgin as possible from the earth, directly from a mine and then the metallurgical process to get the raw material. But never having been part of the manufacturing of any other human-made thing before.


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice looking watches. The rusted steel looks great, but honestly, the fact that the steel allegedly comes from the Titanic really doesn't do anything for me. Steel is steel. In fact, seems a bit ridiculous to me to source it from the Titanic. In principle they could also fetch steel from satellite garbage floating around Earth way beyond our stratosphere, or from Apollo spare parts left on the moon. But no matter how expensively and inefficiently they choose to pick their sources of raw materials, it's still just steel (excuse the pun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) What's worst, most likely they have to process that steel to make it into the watch final finish. I'm pretty sure the rusty look and finish is not from the original looks of the sourced steel.

 On top of everything, don't like the wrist band, seems to be made of simple rubber.

 I won't apologize for sounding so critical. The watches do look nice, but the misplaced expensiveness and some design choices there totally fail to lure my interest, in fact they rather dissapoint._

 

Hear, hear! I'd take an IWC, Tag, Patek, Zenith or Muller over it any day.

 rsaavedra, what a classy IWC watch!


----------



## CMasten

Here is one from my collection , its from the 1940's from GRUEN, its called a CURVEX and I had this completely restored about 3 years ago. Its one of my favorite watches.







http://photo.head-fi.org/uploads/36450/Curvex_1.jpg

http://photo.head-fi.org/uploads/36450/Curvex_2.jpg

http://photo.head-fi.org/uploads/36450/Curvex_3.jpg


----------



## plainsong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *trose49* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone seen these!

 Made from real steel from the Titanic!

 Start around 7,000 and go up to 13,000.

http://www.romainjerome.ch/rj/baselworld2007/index.htm

 I love the model that they leave with all the original rust on the bezel, hands etc.

 I want one bad but dont think its gonna be in my future!!!_

 

You do know that historians are still investigating all the factors in the sinking of the titanic... as such, this is still a site of an archeological dig, or you can also think of it as a grave site if you like, and as such, it's really really really tasteless and uneducated to want to spend your money on such an object. For the same money you can get yourself a real watch with a real tradition and quality behind it. Don't perpetuate the need for something like this. It's the height of tasteless and unethical.


----------



## Onix

I was moving some boxes and found this watch mi ex gave me when we lived in New York. I never really paid attention to it since we were on the verge of breaking up and forgot about it. Now, I am wondering if it's a real Rado DiaStar. Could anybody help me check it out? Here's a picture.







 Or maybe somebody could point me out to another forum where I can find some help. I am kinda sorry now that I never really cared about this watch before, but since I don't really like to keep it maybe I can sell it or trade it for something for something good in time for Children's Day (April 30th). Of course, if it's not the real thing, maybe I'll just keep it, it seems fairly solid anyway.

 ADDEMDUM:

 I went to check it with a Rado seller and the told me it was just a knock-off. Maybe Monica just got it on the steet for 20 bucks. I guess I'll keep it then.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Onix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was moving some boxes and found this watch mi ex gave me when we lived in New York. I never really paid attention to it since we were on the verge of breaking up and forgot about it. Now, I am wondering if it's a real Rado DiaStar. Could anybody help me check it out? Here's a picture.






 Or maybe somebody could point me out to another forum where I can find some help. I am kinda sorry now that I never really cared about this watch before, but since I don't really like to keep it maybe I can sell it or trade it for something for something good in time for Children's Day (April 30th). Of course, if it's not the real thing, maybe I'll just keep it, it seems fairly solid anyway._

 

Onix, Rado is known for watches which are scratch resistant. It is a swiss made watch and most are automatic, some of which are chronometers, and a few are quartz. The one you have has been in production for over 30 years and they come in various sizes, finishes, and dials. Do a search and you will see the various models available. Last time I checked (4 years ago) they sold for about $795 plus taxes.


----------



## luvdunhill

what brands would you recommend in the $500-$1000 range? I have a small wrist, so a super huge watch is kinda clunky for me. I kinda like the rectangular and square shapes a bit more than the traditional round, but I'm not that picky really.


----------



## Onix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Onix, Rado is known for watches which are scratch resistant. It is a swiss made watch and most are automatic, some of which are chronometers, and a few are quartz. The one you have has been in production for over 30 years and they come in various sizes, finishes, and dials. Do a search and you will see the various models available. Last time I checked (4 years ago) they sold for about $795 plus taxes._

 

Hola compa. I actually checked with a RADO seller and he told me it was an imitation. I guess it's mounted on a cheaper Tissot machine, sice the casing is not made of vanadium like the real thing. He said it may be worth around 50 bucks.


----------



## clauswitz

I just had to change the subject & represent my watches. I will add some pics soon. For everyday, I'm big on Tissot Ceramics. I rotate three of them. Only made for two years, '91 & '92, I think. I've only seen four face styles & I have three of them. Ten year lithium batteries, ceramic cases & sapphire crystals. 
 For out of work, I have a Hublot Classic (SS w/ white face) & a Raymond Weil Parsifail (SS & gold w/ a gray face). For dress, I have a less-common style Cartier Tank that I received for my 16th birthday. Of course, stupid me wore it to HS & scratched the 18k case pretty badly. 
 I love my watches. Anybody into pens !!!


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *plainsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You do know that historians are still investigating all the factors in the sinking of the titanic... as such, this is still a site of an archeological dig, or you can also think of it as a grave site if you like, and as such, it's really really really tasteless and uneducated to want to spend your money on such an object. For the same money you can get yourself a real watch with a real tradition and quality behind it. Don't perpetuate the need for something like this. It's the height of tasteless and unethical._

 

Not trying to start a debate but I would not call this move by the company or the customers "unethical" by any means..Maybe disrespect to the dead,disrespectfull to History...but not "unethical".
 unethical would be going down there and using the peoples bones for the Watch case..or their jewelry (which I am sure neither is left).
 I agree with you in the sense is I would feel weird having one on my wrist..also

 anymore info on these? The rusted one has a nice look


----------



## bhd812

""Romain Jerome said it purchased a piece of the hull weighing about 1.5 kg (3 pounds) that was retrieved in 1991, but declined to identify the seller. The metal has been certified as authentic by the Titanic's builders Harland and Wolff""

 What are the hands made from the steel? three pounds? 

http://fe8.news.re3.yahoo.com/s/nm/2...ury_titanic_dc


----------



## plainsong

I guess people don't see a problem with robbing historical sites even if they are underwater. Just because it comes with a certificate and someone said it was ok doesn't make it true.

 But to answer a question above, I've got one of the best Chronographs you can get for about 1000 bucks on my wrist right now - Sinn 356. It's pictured a page or so back in this thread. It's a good candidate for small wrists since it's 38.5mm. If you want a version with more pop to it, the Flieger II's copper really pops.


----------



## bhd812

I think its wrong actually, well..
 I would nto say its unethical also..
 I would not buy one for the reason is digging up a casket and throwing it on a watch just really does not float my boat you know? that's like in 80 years someone making watches out of steel from the twin towers..naa not me. I am not to support it, but it would be a conversation piece for sure..

 "yeah check out my new Patek..nice huh?"
 "please dude I got a chunk of the Titanic on my wrists...talk about owning a piece of time.."


 the the rusted watch does look nice, like the pvd type bracelet..

 still would not buy one, they remind me of a GRaham or a Hublot bang series piece..just without the name and with the price tag..

http://www.thewatchquote.com/mesIMG/imgStd/20500.jpg
 that's not a timepiece its a stealth bracelet!


----------



## luvdunhill

plainsong:

 thanks for the recommendation. Is TimeZone.com a reasonable place to look for used items?


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *luvdunhill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_plainsong:

 thanks for the recommendation. Is TimeZone.com a reasonable place to look for used items?_

 

I second plainsong's recommendation of a Sinn. I had the 656 for a while and they are quality watches. Another one to check out is Stowa.


----------



## luvdunhill

so, this may be a stupid question, but is there a recommendation on what diameter watch one should by given one's wrist size, or is it just about personal comfort? what's considered a small diameter?

 I like both the Stowa and Sinn, keep the recommendations coming!


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *luvdunhill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so, this may be a stupid question, but is there a recommendation on what diameter watch one should by given one's wrist size, or is it just about personal comfort? what's considered a small diameter?

 I like both the Stowa and Sinn, keep the recommendations coming!_

 

What is your wrist size? Mine is about a 7" and I where a 44mm watch pretty reqularly. 






 This one is a 42mm.


----------



## luvdunhill

mine's a 'hair' under 7" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for the reference point!


----------



## Icarium

I'd love a nice simple looking platinum A. Lange and Sohne watch.


----------



## slick

Just wondering, why aren't titanium watches popular amongst the high end manufacturers (like Omega and Rolex)? I have a titanium Seiko and its ridiculously light, especially when compared to my Tag.
 I know there is a good reason for it, I just dont know what it is


----------



## Pink Fairy

Another bi-metal sub.


----------



## Gurra1980

I want to load up pictures of my watch, but I can never get those pictures to work! What to do? How do you guys do?


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *luvdunhill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_mine's a 'hair' under 7" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for the reference point!_

 


 He has hair on his knuckles *too*, and still managed to find a woman to share his life with!


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He has hair on his knuckles *too*, and still managed to find a woman to share his life with! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

We all lie untill they say yes. How do some lie? by using:


----------



## Oski

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *luvdunhill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is TimeZone.com a reasonable place to look for used items?_

 

TimeZone is possibly the single best website for watches. Sinn is a great recommendation and has great military roots. If you are interested in locating a used Sinn, here's another good place to look:

http://www.broadarrow.net/

 The Military Watch Resource. Check out the Post Exchange for people selling their watches.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We all lie untill they say yes. How do some lie? by using:




_

 

Knights who say Neet: NEET, NEET, you must bring me a......... SHRUBBERY!!, or i will say neet. NEEEEEEEET, NEEEEET

 Sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll keep it on topic:


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pink Fairy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another bi-metal sub.





_

 

When I bought my first Rolex (a two tone Datejust) I almost bought the blue submariner. Did not do it because it is a big watch. At the time I wore a suit and tie everyday and was afraid the height of the watch would catch with the shirt cuff.

 Now I am sorry I did not get it. Who knows I can always sell my datejust and step to the blue submariner.


----------



## immtbiker

The only thing that stopped me from buying the 2-tone Submariner was $5999.00


----------



## no1likesme

$20 at wal-mart. Still tells time and looks every bit as good as a rollex IMO
 Simple, clean, chrome. (no gold for me)


----------



## plainsong

Just said the same thing in a similar thread, but I absolutely agree about having a look at Stowa as well. I fully blame head-fi for pointing me towards Stowa. My Antea KS is my dress/casual watch of choice. Is it considered an homage to the Nomos Tangente? If so, comparing the two, I prefer the dial of the Stowa.

 I also like Limes watches, but I can't find anywhere that you could actually buy one. Watchbuys has a few, but they're not aware of other countries when it comes to shipping. Limes site is also zero help so it's a case of cool watches that they're not too bothered about selling. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe it's like Sinn - ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## flamerz

I left my watch in the school's computer lab today. I was rushing out because I didn't realize the bell was about to ring. Luckily it was the end of school. Hopefully the teacher locked the computer lab and nobody came in after that. I plan on looking for it tomorrow morning before school. Damn you, keyboards! Why do you have to be so uncooperatively uncomfortable with my watch? Anyway, lesson learned. Pocket from now on.


----------



## luvdunhill

wow, the Sinns are just spectacular... I'm already hinting to my wife about our upcoming 5 year anniversary... she already got her present from me, so....

 anyways, until then... what do you think about putting one of these bands:






 on my current watch:


----------



## plainsong

I'm not a huge fan of the Bond nato strap. It's too Sean Connery-wearing-a-rug. Too 70's. But the guys seem to just eat it up, so the WIS's will think you're cool.


----------



## KenW

My "collection" is rather small. My favorite is the Waltham from my grandfather. The engraving on the back of the locomotive brings back my childhood love of trains. The Omega is my daily watch.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *luvdunhill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wow, the Sinns are just spectacular... I'm already hinting to my wife about our upcoming 5 year anniversary... she already got her present from me, so....

 anyways, until then... what do you think about putting one of these bands:







 on my current watch:




_

 

I think it takes away from an otherwise handsome watch.


----------



## nickchen

My Nomos - that is the last rest of gimmick left from returns of my sold Moto Guzzi 850 T4. Highly endangered to be sold for fon related stuff.


----------



## luvdunhill

no takers on the bond nato band?

 what about this type of band?

http://www.leapsecond.com/pages/atomic-bill/


----------



## plainsong

What's the size lug-to-lug of that thing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Sinn 6060 is my new holy grail. What does this watch not have? 3rd hand for 24hour 2nd time zone, inner rotating bezel for 3rd time zone, bracelet, and strap... sunburst black dial, what's not to like about this watch? It's expensive, but it's also jam packed with stuff. I'll never get this watch.


----------



## slick

Newest member of the watch collection:


----------



## drizek

I never really learned to read analog. 

 So this is my watch(i need a friggen camera)

http://www.hbwatches.com/bmz_cache/b...ge.388x550.jpg

 It might not have the remains of dead sea creatures in it, but it is solar powered and has a thermometer, barometer and altimeter built in. The barometer is surprisingly helpful to check for changes in air pressure and see if i need to reinsert my IEMs. It is titanium but still very heavy. I love it though, and i doubt i will ever be able to justify spending any sort of money on a rolex that doesnt really do much of anything.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drizek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I never really learned to read analog..._

 

Not surprised at all, we old timers wonder what a "young one" today would do if given an old rotary phone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.fotosearch.com/bigcomp.as...18/OS28042.jpg


----------



## plainsong

"Doesn't do much of anything" - that's so wrong I don't even know where to begin. But that takes nothing away from that Casio, which is nice.

 Speaking of things that don't do much of anything, I picked up a couple of Molnija pocket watches from a Russian watch site based in Finland. The ones I got were space program related, so they're geek cool, but also have the interestingness of an in-house movement. Kitch, fun, and interesting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pics once they arrive.


----------



## Rock&Roll Ninja

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not surprised at all, we old timers wonder what a "young one" today would do if given an old rotary phone? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I certainly couldn't check my bank balance 

 (My dad has a rotary phone, he thinks it makes his house look "more Brittish")


----------



## nickchen

Apropos russian watches. Anybody here with a *Poljot*?


----------



## drizek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *plainsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_"Doesn't do much of anything" - that's so wrong I don't even know where to begin. But that takes nothing away from that Casio, which is nice._

 

I buy watches for the functionality. Why should I spend $6000 on a rolex when they do nothing more than most $300 watches. And thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, I know perfectly well how to use a rotary phone and I can read analog time if there was no alternative. I guess its because im kind of a perfectionist though, when i read the digital time I read hours/minutes/seconds. So I want something that says "12:13:24" instead of "quarter past twelve". Besides, a lot of things such as a timer are very important for me to have in a watch that I would have to sacrifice at the high end. A rolex does look very nice though, ill admit that. But I personally am not a big fan of jewelry.


----------



## jules650

I got a Tag Heuer Kirium Chronometer 5 years ago. It's supposed to be accurate to x seconds in 1 year or something like that, but every month or so I find it's gone a few minutes too fast. Will this be expensive to fix? I have to admit that I haven't been very careful with it and have bumped it on more than one occasion.


----------



## plainsong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drizek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I buy watches for the functionality. Why should I spend $6000 on a rolex when they do nothing more than most $300 watches. And thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, I know perfectly well how to use a rotary phone and I can read analog time if there was no alternative. I guess its because im kind of a perfectionist though, when i read the digital time I read hours/minutes/seconds. So I want something that says "12:13:24" instead of "quarter past twelve". Besides, a lot of things such as a timer are very important for me to have in a watch that I would have to sacrifice at the high end. A rolex does look very nice though, ill admit that. But I personally am not a big fan of jewelry._

 

This is almost like saying "What do Bose triports do that a pair of ibuds don't?" Automatic and manual winds don't begin and end with Rolex... and they can do more than point the time with an hour, minute and second hand. That's fine if you're not into it, but it's not jewelry, there's more than one brand, and they do more than you think.

 As for Russian watches, I've been eyeing some Poljots, but have yet to pull the trigger. I know they have a big following at PMWF though.


----------



## drizek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *plainsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is almost like saying "What do my ibuds do that a pair of Bose triports don't?" Automatic and manual winds don't begin and end with Rolex... and they can do more than point the time with an hour, minute and second hand. That's fine if you're not into it, but it's not jewelry, there's more than one brand, and they do more than you think._

 

Id like some examples. Other than the aesthetics, why do they cost as much as they do? A good digital watch has the same functionality as all Rolex watches combined. Timers, stop watches, depth meters, thermometers etc. They are solar powered and also sync to the atomic clock daily. They are far more accurate than any analog watch, and this applies to all aspects of it. A stop watch on a digital watch goes down to 1/100th of a second. Id like to see an analog watch that can spin a dial at 6000rpm.


----------



## milkpowder

You wanted examples:
 Tourbillons, minute repeaters, moon phase calendars, power reserve indicators, retrograde calenders, perpetual calenders, etc...

 There is absolutely no doubt that a digital watch would outperform a mechanical watch, but you're missing the point completely. It's not simply because it functions, but how it functions that attracts people to a _great_ watch. The sophistication, genius engineering, extreme skill that's behind the design and fabrication of a fine mechanical watch is something many would pay through the roof for. Most of the cost involved goes into the making of the movement, not the materials. Aesthetics is completely secondary even though it is very important. May I remind you that Rolex is not the be-all-end-all of watches. They're hardly even considered the most prestigious watches. Patek Philippe amongst many others represent the very cutting edge of mechanical watch making.

 No offence, but if you're put off by the price and seemingly pointless fancy functions, then you're obviously not part of the target niche.


----------



## drizek

Quote:


 if you're put off by the price and seemingly pointless fancy functions 
 

I am not put off by either one. I love pointless functions and I would rather invest money in a watch than in many other things. My current watch costs more than any single piece of headphone equipment I own for example. 

 What i am put off by however is the price/pointless functions ratio. I can get many more useless features in a much cheaper digital watch than I can with an analog one. However I would spend several hundred dollars on a watch that had several times as many pointless functions as my current one.

 In todays world, it seems that an analog watch is like a rube goldberg machine. It goes through a very long and fancy process to get you a time that is ultimately not as precise as other watches provide. With that in mind, the mechanics and engineering turn into just aesthetics. There is nothing wrong with that of course, i wish I owned a vintage computer for example. But for me, a watch is supposed to provide functionality, just like my computer, headphones, etc. When i want aesthetics I would prefer to have it in a completely different device than to have a single device that is a compromise between the two.


----------



## milkpowder

I understand where you're coming from. The only thing I wouldn't agree with is that a fancy watch such as a Patek is a compromise between aesthetics and function. Yes, they do deviate by around a few seconds a month, but the deviation is exactly the same every month. Then there's the issue of aesthetics. While beauty is purely subjective, I find it hard to believe that someone could think that aesthetics was compromised as a result of having to stuff it full of functions. Do you see no beauty in this?


----------



## drizek

well, it isnt my style, but I can certainly see how it can be seen as beautiful. The sacrifice is not in the style but in the functions. While this does more than most other analog watches, it can be outperformed by a very cheap digital watch with atomic/solar power/moon graph.

 And again, im not into jewelry. I said that I would find a vintage computer to be pleasing to the eye, just like many tube amps are, and vintage cars, etc. The difference between a watch and a tube amp is that the amp is for me too look at and enjoy whereas jewelry is for other people to enjoy.


----------



## trose49

I really want one of these!

 Anyone know where the best deal would be?


----------



## trose49

or this?


----------



## Rock&Roll Ninja

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drizek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I buy watches for the functionality. Why should I spend $6000 on a rolex when they do nothing more than most $300 watches._

 

You buy a $3000 watch because you can afford to buy a $3000 (or $10k, or $50k, or $100K) watch.


----------



## drizek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rock&Roll Ninja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You buy a $3000 watch because you can afford to buy a $3000 (or $10k, or $50k, or $100K) watch._

 

Unfortunately my financial situation is not such that I have more money than I know what to do with. Besides, if I had three grand id rather donate it to charity than to a bunch of rich guys that make a living out of ripping people off with watches. And at the end of the day ill go buy a Casio for a couple hundred dollars and have one of the nicest watches around.


----------



## Pink Fairy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drizek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Besides, if I had three grand id rather donate it to charity than to a bunch of rich guys that make a living out of ripping people off with watches._

 

Oddly enough 'Rolex' is a charitable foundation, most of the profits go to charitable causes throughout the world.

 Personally, I never ever imagined owning a Rolex... with all the connotations attached to the name and that I thought most of them were plain ugly. I did buy mine because it looked fanatastic to my eyes, and it will probably last a lifetime.

 I can't see the fuss, you wear what you want to wear.


----------



## drizek

I hoestly dont know about rolexs charity work so i cant comment on that. My point about the charity though was that it seems to me that a lot of people buy these expensive watches/cars just because they have nothing better to use their money for, not because the product itself is actually any good. Again, ive never owned a rolex so i cant comment on that either, the bottom line is that I prefer digital to analog, so i will never get a rolex. Besides, id be too afraid to scratch it. I have a hard time with my current watch, and titanium is a lot harder than gold.


----------



## plainsong

Dude, I say again, automatic watches don't begin and end with Rolex. Want a nice automatic that has complications such as a power reserve, inner rotating bezel, perhaps a chronograph and of course day/date? Look at Orient watches starting at about 50 bucks. If you're willing to stretch the budget to 200, then there's Orient Star.

 Yeah, that sure is expensive. They have their own in-house movements and known to be more accurate than their specification says.

 The Casio you have is nice, no doubt about it, but do your homework before coming in here to thread crap.

 If you want to know more about the whys and wherefores of watches, then go visit sites such as Watchuseek or PMWF. Google automatic watches versus quartz, or why automatic watches, and it's all out there for you to read yourself. 

 As for cost and why it costs - that depends on the brand.


----------



## mrarroyo

IMO you have it made when you do not have to wear a watch and don't care what time or date it is!


----------



## jkm

Shoot be now but I find all jewelry to be majorly uncomfortable. I can wear rings, necklaces, watches anything without having to take it off after an hour.


----------



## Rock&Roll Ninja

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drizek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Besides, id be too afraid to scratch it. I have a hard time with my current watch, and titanium is a lot harder than gold._

 

I think every major manf. of automatic (or mechanical if you will) watches has several models in titanium (Omega™ Seawolf Avenger® for instance), as well as ho-hum stainless steel.


----------



## KenW

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_IMO you have it made when you do not have to wear a watch and don't care what time or date it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

A-freakin-MEN!!! Hope I can get to that point and still have my health. How sweet to never worry about time or the day of the week again!


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_IMO you have it made when you do not have to wear a watch and don't care what time or date it is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I don't think I'll ever get to that stage...


----------



## drizek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *plainsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dude, I say again, automatic watches don't begin and end with Rolex. Want a nice automatic that has complications such as a power reserve, inner rotating bezel, perhaps a chronograph and of course day/date? Look at Orient watches starting at about 50 bucks. If you're willing to stretch the budget to 200, then there's Orient Star.

 Yeah, that sure is expensive. They have their own in-house movements and known to be more accurate than their specification says.

 The Casio you have is nice, no doubt about it, but do your homework before coming in here to thread crap.

 If you want to know more about the whys and wherefores of watches, then go visit sites such as Watchuseek or PMWF. Google automatic watches versus quartz, or why automatic watches, and it's all out there for you to read yourself. 

 As for cost and why it costs - that depends on the brand._

 

Im not here to thread crap. All i said was that i prefer digital watches because they have more features than analog ones. You were the one that got mad over it. 

 And im not trying to say that my watches is better than anyone elses or anything like that, dont get me wrong. A lot of the watches here are really cool, especially the older ones.

 Thanks for the link to the Orient, they seem really nice. But again, i just cant give up all the cool features in digital watches. If i were to ever get an analog watch in the future, it would have to be mixed analog/digital.


----------



## drizek

This one looks really cool. http://www.roachman.com/orient/orientstar/WZ0031FH.html

 Its just the issue of losing a timer/stopwatch as well as the accuracy that really puts me off and makes it harder to jsutify the extra cost. I have become more interested in automatic watches though after reading all your posts, so I think I will look into it more and get some ideas for when I decide to get something to replace my casio a few years down the line.

 Edit: http://www.roachman.com/orient/military/CFA02001B.html this one is even cooler because it has world time and 24 hours. It doesnt have the window on teh back side of it like the star though.


----------



## drizek

Looking through this thread, the tissot t-touch is the one watch that I would really like to have. It does everything that my casio does but isnt as thick/heavy and has a really cool touch screen mode.

 That is definitely something I will consider for my next watch. Hopefully by the time im ready to buy another watch they will also have added atomic clock/solar power to it.


----------



## Kahuna

Just bought myself one of these.


----------



## redshifter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kahuna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just bought myself one of these.




_

 

nice. titanium, right? i have the same watch face but in stainless with rose gold and a black leather strap. i also have a basic skaagen titanium for every day. i sometimes forget i'm wearing it, it is so light.


----------



## Kahuna

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *redshifter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice. titanium, right? i have the same watch face but in stainless with rose gold and a black leather strap. i also have a basic skaagen titanium for every day. i sometimes forget i'm wearing it, it is so light._

 

It is Ti. It's so light, I've forgotten to remove it while golfing.


----------



## Rock&Roll Ninja

I think you mean 'quartz' not 'digital' watch. Unless you actually want a digital watch, then you're on your own.

 But anyway, yes, you can get a swiss quartz-movement watch.


----------



## surfboardz26

Cartier santos 100 chronograph here on my wrist : 









 group shot of: cartier, rolex gmt-master II, and daytona "f" series






 My friends Panny power reserve (with some fog inside...) its not fake either






 and my latest and greatest daniel roth 18k white gold masters chronograph thats on its way to me. for now here is a stock photo (grand complicated watch. retail: 26,650.00)


----------



## drizek

Finally, a timepiece that combines our love for a high quality music experience and our love for a high quality watch. At $250, it is a little on the expensive side, but worth every penny.

http://www.skullcandy.com/product_in...ch&category=30


----------



## Petyot

I have just discovered this thread!!! I am completly new to Hi-Fi gear but I am an old watch collector! Here is what I have at the moment :


----------



## MuZI

Nice collection.


----------



## mrarroyo

Is that a rolex bubbleback?


----------



## tjkurita

looks like a JLC to me. I think one of the alarm ones?

 Petyot: we have very similar tastes in watches. I really like the Daytona movement. The Zenith is probably more liked by collectors, but the Rolex movement is one of the greatest chronographs around. It is probably the most robust ever made, but still elegant and precise. I like the IWC too! I've got a 3717 Flieger. Used to own a PAM 127, but I got rid of it. It was just way too big. I was really into Panerai for a little while, but I've gotten rid of all of the ones I had.


----------



## Petyot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that a rolex bubbleback?_

 

No Rolex bubbleback in my collection. 

 From the first picture to the last :

 Seiko Samourai in titanium
 Panerai 8 days (model 190 with JLC movement)
 Rolex GMT 1675
 Rolex Daytona
 Rolex Submariner 16800
 Jaeger-LeCoultre Memovox
 IWC Spitfire Chronograph
 In the groupe shot : IWC Mark XV (on the right of the picture)


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Petyot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No Rolex bubbleback in my collection. 

 From the first picture to the last :

 Seiko Samourai in titanium
 Panerai 8 days (model 190 with JLC movement)
 Rolex GMT 1675
 Rolex Daytona
 Rolex Submariner 16800
 Jaeger-LeCoultre Memovox
 IWC Spitfire Chronograph
 In the groupe shot : IWC Mark XV (on the right of the picture)_

 

Nice Radiomir by the way. I also dig your wedding band. That was pretty much what I described to my girlfriend when she asked me what kind of wedding band I would want (we are getting engaged this summer). Though I might get something more matte looking. Platinum maybe.


----------



## CaseJ

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *surfboardz26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cartier santos 100 chronograph here on my wrist : 









 group shot of: cartier, rolex gmt-master II, and daytona "f" series






 My friends Panny power reserve (with some fog inside...) its not fake either






 and my latest and greatest daniel roth 18k white gold masters chronograph thats on its way to me. for now here is a stock photo (grand complicated watch. retail: 26,650.00)



_

 

Jesus man i love all of the watches, thats the first time ive seen that cartier its really good looking


----------



## slick

My bank hates me:


----------



## xenithon

I truly love watches myself....but do not think I can appreciate them as much as others. I hardly get a chance to wear the more "fancy" or "expensive" watches, whether vintage or new. I guess it is a matter of fear. I have one "formal" formal watch which I've hardly ever used; I have a few everyday watches which always seem to find their way onto the wrist - Fossil, Diesel, Suunto, CK, and Tissot.

 Talking of special watches - I won't forget visiting Paris a few months back, where every 5th or 6th store was one of those specialty shops either selling various prestigious brands (most of which I hadn't heard of before), or an outlet for one specific boutique brand.


----------



## Petyot

Thanks!

 Tjkurita : I really love the 3717 ! I would get one immediatly if I didn't have the 3706 already. I am not really a Panerai guy, but I must admit that the 190 with the 8 days JLC movement is really an amazing watch. A real keeper.

 VR6ofPain : my wedding band is just a plain regular white gold band. I would love to get one similar in platinum. That would be really nice.

 Slick : congrat for the Sea-Dweller. That is a real classic watch!


----------



## tjkurita

Yes, I had an 8 days for about a month. I love the power reserve indicator on the back of the watch. I wish they would do that with their new P2002. I hate that linear power reserve indicator. It looks kind of cheap. 

 My favorite IWC was the older 42 mm Doppel. But at $7K, I couldn't justify getting it when a similar 3717 could be had for less than 3K used.


----------



## Sofronitsky0423

I have an old Omega, doesn't work...Don't know anything about it, I'll upload a pic maybe someone can tell me something about it.


----------



## bhd812

after coming home from the headfest I started thinking I need a Rolex sub/sea watch cause everyone and their mother had one..

 now you people need to stop posting these pics of the two watches cause Billy has not even made his first payment on his Breitling Navitimer let alone get another watch..esp a Rolex..

 Speaking of the two what are the differences? I know the sea dweller has great depth and no ugly old man mag crystal..other then that anything else?

 and the sea dweller is not on the Rolex site, no more making?

 please don't answer these questions..I want to forget this thread even lives..

 please...


 oh I need a Sea Dweller!!!!


 oh no..





 <wrist





 <wallet





 <credit card company





 <common sense..


----------



## PerformanceFirst

It's right here:

 Edit: The link doesn't work, but if you click The Collection on the home page, then 'The Rolex Gallery' it's in there.


----------



## Rock&Roll Ninja

I'm gonna get this bad boy. You know one just like it sold at auction for over $300,000, and this one is built on $30,000,000 Swiss-built watch machinery. Surely its $99 asking price is a great value!


----------



## fhuang

nobody like Ball? i'll post my own picture later


----------



## nickknutson

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Petyot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have just discovered this thread!!! I am completly new to Hi-Fi gear but I am an old watch collector! Here is what I have at the moment :



_

 

Nice collection!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Speaking of the two what are the differences? I know the sea dweller has great depth and no ugly old man mag crystal..other then that anything else?_

 


 Billy you saw my sub at the meet. I opted out of the "Cyclops" window, or ugly old man crystal as you called it. Without the date and the crystal, I saved $600.
 The Sea Dweller is the same looks wise, except it is a deeper case which can handle much greater depth (3000' instead of 1000') and this is accomplished by using a deeper body which holds Helium gas that is allowed to escape through a port (that the submariner doesn't have) so that it can handle greater pressure at depth.

 I was going to get the Sea Dweller just to avoid the cyclops glass (even though it's another grand) until I was informed that the Submariner comes without a date at a substantially cheaper price). I got a 36 month same as cash option from Tourneau and paid it off in 2 years, interest free.

 Here's a link on the Rolex site (seek and ye shall find):

http://www.rolex.com/en/collection/r.../specification


----------



## Sofronitsky0423

Is this worth getting fixed? I'm sure it would cost me a lot just to have someone open it up and look inside...


----------



## redshifter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Petyot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have just discovered this thread!!! I am completly new to Hi-Fi gear but I am an old watch collector! Here is what I have at the moment :...






.._

 

that is my kind of watch! know a good place to get one online?


----------



## agile_one

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *redshifter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that is my kind of watch! know a good place to get one online?_

 

It appears to be a Seiko SBDA003J Titanium. Here's one on eBay for $299.99 + 17.00 shipping.


----------



## Petyot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *redshifter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that is my kind of watch! know a good place to get one online?_

 

Mister Lee at www.chronograph.com! Very reputable seller. I just bought a Seiko 5 for my wife for 120$ (all his price are shipping included) and the wath was delivered 10 days later (from Hong-Kong to Canada).


----------



## gtp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sofronitsky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is this worth getting fixed? I'm sure it would cost me a lot just to have someone open it up and look inside...

http://img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/...1m_f06a5b9.jpg
http://img03.picoodle.com/img/img03/...2m_0787ee8.jpg_

 

In a word: ABSOLUTELY. The Omega Speedmaster "Moonwatch" is still produced. I am in fact wearing one now! Older examples are highly collectible. Do an online search for tons of info.


----------



## redshifter

thanks petyot! is it a sweep second hand?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sofronitsky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is this worth getting fixed? I'm sure it would cost me a lot just to have someone open it up and look inside...









_

 

Yes, you should read:

http://www.geocities.com/ospog/breif_history.html

http://www.yorktime.com/watches?cid=-1:sku=187


----------



## Petyot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *redshifter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks petyot! is it a sweep second hand?_

 

Yes


----------



## Petyot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sofronitsky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is this worth getting fixed? I'm sure it would cost me a lot just to have someone open it up and look inside...








_

 

Sofronitsky : you have a beautiful watch !! you should get it fixed. Here in Montreal it would cost you between $250 and $450 canadian to get it fixed (with a new bezel). It is really worth it.


----------



## plainsong

Jeez yes that speedy is worth getting fixed.

 I just got an email from Bathys that the quartzes are almost ready for shipping. I know Bathys is sort of a love/hate brand for WISes, but I wanted a quartz, and the 100 Fathoms in black PVD beckoned.


----------



## Sofronitsky0423

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, you should read:

http://www.geocities.com/ospog/breif_history.html

http://www.yorktime.com/watches?cid=-1:sku=187_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Petyot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sofronitsky : you have a beautiful watch !! you should get it fixed. Here in Montreal it would cost you between $250 and $450 canadian to get it fixed (with a new bezel). It is really worth it._

 


 Thanks for the info. I'm ashamed to say that I've been keeping it inside a sock in my top dresser drawer for the past 10 years, lol. I'm now considering getting it fixed. Thanks again!


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *redshifter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that is my kind of watch! know a good place to get one online?_

 

I just received one of those myself yesterday in the mail...the Seiko SBDA003 titanium "Blue Samurai". I normally don't care for diver styled watches because of those huge numbers on their bezels, but the Samurai is by far the smoothest and dressiest looking diver watch I've seen. And in person, it is one seriously nice watch. It's big, at 42.5mm wide and 14mm tall, but because it's titanium you practically don't even feel it on your wrist. And I normally don't care for blue colored dials or bezels, but the shade of blue on this Samurai is a very classy, deep blue that could pass for black at certain angles and from far away. The click bezel is just a conversation piece to me but it's very well built with nice, solid clicks...120 clicks to go all the way around. It's powered by Seiko's 7S25 movement which is a modified version of their tried and true workhorse the 7S26, only minus the day display wheel. So you can expect a good, long life from the watch.

 I'd also recommend the following sellers, I think most people "in the know" about Japanese import watches tend to buy from these two:

http://www.seiyajapan.com/
http://www.higuchi-inc.com/

 Straight from the motherland, and these two gentlemen provide outstanding service, good prices, and very fast shipping.


----------



## plainsong

I keep lusting over the future-retro or retro-future or whatever it's called - Orientstar collection linked from Higuchi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't need another watch...I don't need another watch.....


----------



## omegaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sofronitsky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is this worth getting fixed? I'm sure it would cost me a lot just to have someone open it up and look inside...








_

 

Has to be worth it !!!!!!! I Love mine it is a classic timepiece





 Also a very helpful forum here :-

http://forums.timezone.com/index.php...rm_id=25&rid=0

 And here for loads of info about your watch :-

http://home.xnet.com/~cmaddox/cm3articles.html


 Enjoy your watch


----------



## plainsong

I find Timezone more than a little snobbish. I prefer Watchuseek or PMWF. YMMV, but when a forum starts making fun of a collection because they don't like a brand, it's about as friendly as rattlesnakes. Also there's just a general feeling that you're not welcome to the party. Oh I'm sure if you stick around long enough they warm up, but the wagons are closed in tightly at that site. Especially compared to other forums of the same topic. I have a feeling it's a 5k minimum before you're allowed to post about your Tissot.

 This is in comparison to head-fi, where I think we try our best to welcome new members.


----------



## omegaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *plainsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I find Timezone more than a little snobbish. I prefer Watchuseek or PMWF. YMMV, but when a forum starts making fun of a collection because they don't like a brand, it's about as friendly as rattlesnakes. Also there's just a general feeling that you're not welcome to the party. Oh I'm sure if you stick around long enough they warm up, but the wagons are closed in tightly at that site. Especially compared to other forums of the same topic. I have a feeling it's a 5k minimum before you're allowed to post about your Tissot.

 This is in comparison to head-fi, where I think we try our best to welcome new members._

 

Head-fi is a lot friendlier but I am sure if sofronitsky posted his pics on there he would get tons of useful info about his watch.

 As for Chuck , I think that guy knows more about the speedmaster than they do at Omega HQ.


----------



## redshifter

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vertigo-1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just received one of those myself yesterday in the mail...the Seiko SBDA003 titanium "Blue Samurai". I normally don't care for diver styled watches because of those huge numbers on their bezels, but the Samurai is by far the smoothest and dressiest looking diver watch I've seen. And in person, it is one seriously nice watch. It's big, at 42.5mm wide and 14mm tall, but because it's titanium you practically don't even feel it on your wrist. And I normally don't care for blue colored dials or bezels, but the shade of blue on this Samurai is a very classy, deep blue that could pass for black at certain angles and from far away. The click bezel is just a conversation piece to me but it's very well built with nice, solid clicks...120 clicks to go all the way around. It's powered by Seiko's 7S25 movement which is a modified version of their tried and true workhorse the 7S26, only minus the day display wheel. So you can expect a good, long life from the watch.

 I'd also recommend the following sellers, I think most people "in the know" about Japanese import watches tend to buy from these two:

http://www.seiyajapan.com/
http://www.higuchi-inc.com/

 Straight from the motherland, and these two gentlemen provide outstanding service, good prices, and very fast shipping._

 

excellent! why did you choose the blue face over the black?


----------



## nalth

Wow, some really nice watches in this thread!

 Here's my Certina, like it a lot


----------



## Rock&Roll Ninja

Love those leather-banded tachymeters, trying to decide between the Tissot V8 and the Citizen Perpetual myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Yeah, they're both quartz, but I'm still saving for my first Rolex


----------



## drizek

If the Tissot comes with a black face i would take that one. It has a cleaner design. It doesnt tell the date though.


----------



## Rock&Roll Ninja

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drizek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If the Tissot comes with a black face i would take that one. It has a cleaner design. It doesnt tell the date though._

 

The Tissot only comes in white and the Citizen only comes in black.
 The Tissot does have the date, its at the 6 o'clock position.


----------



## milkpowder

I'd take the Tissot. It's much nicer IMO
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Citizen looks too cluttered.


----------



## rb67

I'm a big fan of Damasko watches myself. Personally saving up for one. Definitely over-engineered elegance.


----------



## plainsong

Oh you're among friends, my husband has a Sinn 356 Flieger II and I have the 356 UTC. Sinn... Damasko.. it's all good.


----------



## SonicArmada

Ouch! I was just bit hard by the watch bug! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've read the thread almost to its entirety, but have few ideas for a simple looking low-cost watch. I like the kind with the really simple-looking faces, but I'll accept any recommendations. I also have relatively thin wrists as many have also mentioned...if that matters at all. 

 So, simple looking, keep it cheap, twig wrists...any ideas?

 Thanks


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *redshifter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_excellent! why did you choose the blue face over the black?



_

 


 When it comes to my personal gadgets...I usually prefer to have something that's unique and different that I know I will rarely see other people wearing or using. I like my things to be unique and exotic. The overall package of the Blue Samurai just stood out as being a unique watch unto itself, with the way the bezel has a combination of gray marks alongside blue marks. The black version OTOH just looks very basic and simple...like a black frame/black lens sunglass combo, something I would never stand for. So without a doubt, blue was the version I liked the most. I don't like bright colors either on watches so orange/yellow faced watches are out for me....I know the Samurai has a orange faced version.



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SonicArmada* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I like the kind with the really simple-looking faces, but I'll accept any recommendations. I also have relatively thin wrists as many have also mentioned...if that matters at all. 

 So, simple looking, keep it cheap, twig wrists...any ideas?_

 


 I think you'd enjoy Skagens. I happen to have one that I'm looking to sell, PM me if you're interested. It's this one:


----------



## randerson3024

_*





 I am so petty....................

 I also have an Omega Constellation, an Omega Seamaster, 2 Tissots, a cheap plastic Tag, and my grandfather's WW2 Wittnauer.
*_


----------



## xenithon

I am particularly fond of Cartier....

*Cartier 21 Chronoscaph*






*Cartier Pasha Chronograph 38mm* 






*Cartier Pasha Seatimer*


----------



## nickknutson

If any of you want to sell your seamaster/submariner type watch...PM me what you've got to offer!


----------



## plainsong

I didn't have the best lighting, but in real life, that Dimodell Chronissimo strap changes the character of the watch from a cute little tool watch, to bad@ss. You can't fully tell here, but it really looks sick in real life.

 And bonus points for being a strap I'm actually not allergic to.


----------



## Rock&Roll Ninja

Anybody know if/when the new Rolex Milgauss is arriving in stores? My inner Sci-Fi geek must have a watch with an orange lightning bolt second hand.


----------



## VR6ofpain

Just bought this off eBay:


----------



## AXP

bought it on ebay too, looks ok but little bit heavy


----------



## laxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *plainsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I didn't have the best lighting, but in real life, that Dimodell Chronissimo strap changes the character of the watch from a cute little tool watch, to bad@ss. You can't fully tell here, but it really looks sick in real life.

 And bonus points for being a strap I'm actually not allergic to.




_

 

Wow, you wear your watches very very tight.


----------



## plainsong

Argh, head-fi keeps going down whenever I post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Let's try this again...

 No, I don't. It just looks that way because firstly, the strap had to break in, and secondly, it's just the angle. In fact, it slides around on my wrist. I actually like a loose fit. My wrist is just about 7".

 If I had a tripod I could take a more natural-looking wrist shot I think, but as it is, holding the heavy camera and the heavy watch, you just get happy it didn't blur... much.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VR6ofpain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just bought this off eBay:








_

 

Nice watch, any info on it?


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice watch, any info on it?_

 

Alpha is the company, it is a Radiomir style watch, meaning they sort of ripped off the style of a Panerai Radiomir. The only difference is it doesn't have wire lugs, but normal Luminor Marina style watches.

 If you like the design, try searching the following on eBay:

 "luminor marina"
 "radiomir"

 and if you want to see a lot of the real deal add "panerai" to the front of the above searches, "panerai luminor" or "panerai radiomir".


----------



## tjkurita

The Alpha is actually a Panerai "1950" style case w/o the crown guard.


----------



## VR6ofpain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Alpha is actually a Panerai "1950" style case w/o the crown guard._

 

Actually the Panerai "1950" cases are 47mm side to side (not including the lugs or crown/crown guard). This watch is somewhere in between that and the more common Panerai 44mm case, which is not sold as a "1950" style. This particular watch is supposedly 45mm, but it does seem to have a shape (on the sides) similar to the "1950" case. So it is sort of a hybrid. Once I receive it I can compare it more closely with a knock off panerai (44mm) case I have.


----------



## tjkurita

Panerai makes a 1950 case in 44mm also. From the pictures it looks like the shape of the case is the same as the Panerai 1950. Which is, of course, based on the older Luminor cases. It is similar to RXW, which is another Japanese Panerai copy.

 I used to own a PAM 1950, but I sold it to get a Daytona. I couldn't get over the fact that it had a Unitas movement in it. I am constatly thinking about the 44mm 1950 flyback. But it is really over-priced.


----------



## wolfB

Hey, I finally found the watch thread on Head-Fi. Here are my two babies:


----------



## dj_mocok

Got it for my graduation gift. But I'm not sure why I couldn't find this one on Tag's website.


----------



## mrarroyo

Nice watch dj_mocok! I have had a TagHeur for about 15 years and it has been a fine watch. Good luck and enjoy it.


----------



## dj_mocok

Thanks. It actually doesn't fit me as nice as the formula 1 series (maybe because I have thin wrists).

 I used to have a formula 1 for I think more than 10 years, never let me down but I lost it. I think I took it off, put it on my pocket, and it dropped from my pocket when I was sitting somewhere.


----------



## appophylite

Does anyone here know anything about Rotary watches? I found a store in my area that carries them and has two in particular that appeal to me somewhat--> a tourbillon that I can find no information about online and a Reversal watch with a dual sided flipping time piece. Just figured I'd ask and see if anyone here knows anything about the brand.


----------



## skyline889

I'm so excited!! My new watch finally came in and I absolutely love it. It's not quite as nice as the Tags I was lusting after (And certainly not the Breitlings that I was drooling over!) but it is still the nicest watch I've ever owned. After much searching, I finally decided on a Seiko Premiere because it was simple and pretty elegant without being too bulky or over the top. Did I mention I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 -BTW excuse the crappy shots, I'm still shooting with the stock 18-55DX.


----------



## arnoldsoccer4

I'm in high school, no Rolex here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thats the everyday.

 On occasions




 or





 This in the near future, like a month.


----------



## Vertigo-1

My latest watch...hopefully my last one for some time.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm so excited!! My new watch finally came in and I absolutely love it. It's not quite as nice as the Tags I was lusting after (And certainly not the Breitlings that I was drooling over!) but it is still the nicest watch I've ever owned. After much searching, I finally decided on a Seiko Premiere because it was simple and pretty elegant without being too bulky or over the top. Did I mention I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 -BTW excuse the crappy shots, I'm still shooting with the stock 18-55DX. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That is nice! Enjoy it.


----------



## milkpowder

Vertigo-1 'n skyline889: sweet watches! I'd take those over a Breitling any day (don't kill me Billy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## slick

My current collection:






 Newest one is the Omega Seamaster Professional Co-axial in the middle, just got in yesterday.

 So currently its the Tag Heuer Link Chrono Auto, Omega Seamaster Pro, and Rolex Sea Dweller.

 I have my eye on that new Rolex GMT Master II Steel, but I'm going to have to see one in person before I make any decisions.


----------



## slick

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm so excited!! My new watch finally came in and I absolutely love it. It's not quite as nice as the Tags I was lusting after (And certainly not the Breitlings that I was drooling over!) but it is still the nicest watch I've ever owned. After much searching, I finally decided on a Seiko Premiere because it was simple and pretty elegant without being too bulky or over the top. Did I mention I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 -BTW excuse the crappy shots, I'm still shooting with the stock 18-55DX. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have a Seiko Titanium watch thats really nice, but wow, never saw this one before, its really nice looking. Just wondering, is it one of there Kinetic watches? I like it a lot, maybe I'll get one for my Father.


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is nice! Enjoy it._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *milkpowder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Vertigo-1 'n skyline889: sweet watches! I'd take those over a Breitling any day (don't kill me Billy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a Seiko Titanium watch thats really nice, but wow, never saw this one before, its really nice looking. Just wondering, is it one of there Kinetic watches? I like it a lot, maybe I'll get one for my Father._

 

Thanks guys! It's really nothing too extravagant though. Unfortunately it's not one of Seiko's higher end Kinetic watches, those were way out of the budget I set for myself. It does have a Sapphire crystal though, so hopefully the face will stay scratch free for a while! With most places selling them for a little more than half the MSRP, I think it's a pretty good value for the money but eventually, I definitely want to save up for a watch like the beautiful Tags and Omegas shown on this page.


----------



## gshan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arnoldsoccer4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ 
 This in the near future, like a month.



_

 

I love the way Skagen metal bands look in the light. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## drizek

I heard the skagens make a loud ticking noise though. That would really piss me off because otherwise the titanium mesh thingy is really awesome. They are pretty affordable too.


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My current collection:






 Newest one is the Omega Seamaster Professional Co-axial in the middle, just got in yesterday.

 So currently its the Tag Heuer Link Chrono Auto, Omega Seamaster Pro, and Rolex Sea Dweller.

 I have my eye on that new Rolex GMT Master II Steel, but I'm going to have to see one in person before I make any decisions._

 


 That right there is like the perfect collection to me...those are exactly the 3 I would love to own all at once. I just bought the Link Chronograph recently, but I find it's a little too large and heavy for my wrist...sits too high and the way the crystal is in proportion to the bezel makes the watch look like it's overshadowing my wrist. Which is why I ended up getting the Link shown above. How's the SMP sit on your wrist compared to the Link Chrono? I've been really eyeing it in its *gasp* quartz variant but am afraid it'd be too heavy like the Link Chrono has been.


----------



## slick

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vertigo-1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That right there is like the perfect collection to me...those are exactly the 3 I would love to own all at once. I just bought the Link Chronograph recently, but I find it's a little too large and heavy for my wrist...sits too high and the way the crystal is in proportion to the bezel makes the watch look like it's overshadowing my wrist. Which is why I ended up getting the Link shown above. How's the SMP sit on your wrist compared to the Link Chrono? I've been really eyeing it in its *gasp* quartz variant but am afraid it'd be too heavy like the Link Chrono has been._

 

I don't mind the Link at all, its big, yes, but it sits perfectly on my wrist. The SMP however, is the most comfortable of the bunch. Its the thinnest (The Link Chrono and Sea Dweller are each 15mm in height and the SMP is 12mm). The SMP is also the lightest, and the bracelet is really nice. Overall, its a great watch for the money. I bought it with the intentions of using it as an everyday day watch, also have the matching Omega rubber strap coming for it, which will really make it lighter. 
 The SD is just as heavy as the Link, its just proportioned differently and looks smaller.
 I would bet that you would love the SMP, and if you wanted a Rolex, the Submariner might better suited since its thinner than the SD (I picked the SD since its different than a Sub, subtle in differences, but different none the less).


----------



## omegaman

Just been enjoying this new link ( To me anyway ) on the Omega website. Thought I would share it with other speedmaster fans.

http://www.omega.ch/index.php?id=1038


----------



## randerson3024

Slick - Us Okie's must like good watches and good sound. I have three Omegas, one Tag, and a Daytona Cosmograph. 

 Cheers, Bob


----------



## Kahuna

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drizek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I heard the skagens make a loud ticking noise though. That would really piss me off because otherwise the titanium mesh thingy is really awesome. They are pretty affordable too._

 

Not the case with the one I own. I just placed it near my ear, and I didn't hear a thing.


----------



## MrJingles

I currently own 2 Seiko Kinetic watches and a Citizen Echo Drive. All three require no batteries and range around $300-$400. Not Rolex territory, but nice none the less.


----------



## leftnose

How did I miss this thread for so long?

 I wear a Marathon SAR everyday:






 but I also have a Seiko Automatic diver in the dresser drawer (SKX007K). In the bank vault are a Rolex Explorer I, a Patek Calatrava, and a JLC Reverso that I inherited from my Grandfather but I never wear them.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ In the bank vault are a Rolex Explorer I, a Patek Calatrava, and a JLC Reverso that I inherited from my Grandfather but I never wear them._

 

Why don't you wear them? I would pimp them 24/7 for Sure..

 I would be like "yeah its just some Patek..not sure think its pretty cheap you know the grandfather inheritance thing there.."

 then again if it was me i would probably trade them up..damn my soul!


----------



## slick

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *randerson3024* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Slick - Us Okie's must like good watches and good sound. I have three Omegas, one Tag, and a Daytona Cosmograph. 

 Cheers, Bob_

 

I guess we do, I never knew we have so many Tag and Rolex dealers here.

 Which Omega's and Tag do you have? I really like the Daytona, wish I could afford it, I'd have to sell all my watches and add some to get it, lol.


----------



## Luiersan

I only have a citizen eco-drive, not to flashy but does the job.


----------



## Jesse Peters

GQ pointed out the Submariner designed by Rolex was worn by none other than Che Geuvara and Sean Connery. If it's good enough for 007, perhaps it's good enough for head-fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why don't you wear them? I would pimp them 24/7 for Sure..

 I would be like "yeah its just some Patek..not sure think its pretty cheap you know the grandfather inheritance thing there.."

 then again if it was me i would probably trade them up..damn my soul!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm a low key guy and they're too flashy for me....


----------



## Dimitris

Can anyone recommend a watch with a rubber or leather band that looks nice like an Omega speedmaster or IWC pilot watch? The price should be $300-$400 tops. I found this Tissot I really like but I am open to more suggestions:

http://www.tissot.ch/?mod_collection.../action_select

 I already have a Tag Heuer Kirium but I want something with a rubber or leather band for the summer.


----------



## tjkurita

This is a nice chrono. At $735.00 it is somewhat out of your budget, but it has a mechanical movement, if that kind of thing excites you.


----------



## Dimitris

Now thats a nice watch. However I have found the Tissot for $230 with free shipping so I am leaning more towards that. 





 They have some nice military watches on that site to I might check these out.


----------



## randerson3024

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I guess we do, I never knew we have so many Tag and Rolex dealers here.

 Which Omega's and Tag do you have? I really like the Daytona, wish I could afford it, I'd have to sell all my watches and add some to get it, lol._

 

I have the Omega Seamaster, Omega Constellation (stainless), 2 Tissot divers' watches (I can't remember the model #), the Tag is the plastic diver's watch, not too impressive, but works great, a Wittnauer that was given to my grandfather by a captured German Field Marshall in WW2, and a Rolex Daytona Cosmograph. I want to get a Breitling and a Sinn sometime this year.

 Cheers, Bob


----------



## tyrion

This one arrives today:






 The one the right, I pick up tomorrow and the one on the left I already own (not my pics):






 The one on the left should arrive by 6/15:


----------



## m3ta1head

Would you guys price check a Swatch for me if I posted pictures here? I have no idea what it's worth and am looking to get rid of it so I can fund a RSA Raptor


----------



## Dimitris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is a nice chrono. At $735.00 it is somewhat out of your budget, but it has a mechanical movement, if that kind of thing excites you. 




_

 

I love this leather strap. Any idea where I can get something like that?


----------



## MrSlacker

My uncle got this watch today and showed it to me when he came over. Truelly a great watch http://www.prestigetime.com/item.php?item_id=3113 . Of course he got it for a fraction of that price which makes it an even better watch


----------



## tjkurita

I'm sure you know that the O&W and the Tissot are very, very different watches. If Quartz is good for you, I'm sure you will be happy with the Tissot. I am an advocate of mechanical movements and that's why I recommended the O&W. 

 What is the lug width of the Tissot? You might be able to get an OEM leather strap from Tissot. Aftermarket fine leather straps can get expensive, but I don't really know of many 19mm (I assume that is the lug width of the Tissot) straps. The only strap changes I make are on my Panerai and at 24mm, it is a different thing. 

 Some beautiful straps here. And here. But very expensive.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dimitris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now thats a nice watch. However I have found the Tissot for $230 with free shipping so I am leaning more towards that. 





 They have some nice military watches on that site to I might check these out._


----------



## Dimitris

I am not a watch expert, the contrary. I dont mind quartz since i think it is more accurate. Is there a reason you like mechanical more? I had my quartz Tag for 7 years and I had to replace the battery once. I have also looked around this morning and found some other interesting watches like:

 Hamilton
http://www.hamiltonwatch.com/webapp/...=ka&y=25&p=188
 This is identical to the IWC pilot watch

 Victorinox
http://www.victorinoxswissarmy.com/i...=E&cnt_prm=ANY
 I really love the look of this one!


----------



## ls20

i get my straps and buckles/clasps from thewatchprince.com

 Hirsch makes very nice "aftermarket" straps that are not too expensive. their "traveler" is supple with a pretty texture


----------



## slick

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *randerson3024* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the Omega Seamaster, Omega Constellation (stainless), 2 Tissot divers' watches (I can't remember the model #), the Tag is the plastic diver's watch, not too impressive, but works great, a Wittnauer that was given to my grandfather by a captured German Field Marshall in WW2, and a Rolex Daytona Cosmograph. I want to get a Breitling and a Sinn sometime this year.

 Cheers, Bob
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Nice collection. I really like the Daytona, too bad I would have to sell all my current watches to get one, lol. I don't think I need it right now anyways. But I hear you on the Breitling, I plan on purchasing one this year, its hard to decide, they have too many watches!

 I might go to the Rolex/Breitling AD this week to see if I can get any info on the new Rolex models hitting this year (Air King and GMT Master II) and possibly a Breitling for my Father (I gotta find a light one, he can't do the heavy watches).

 Any Breitling or Sinn watches you are looking at in particular?


----------



## Edwood

My wrists are too girly to wear kewl watches.

 -Ed


----------



## randerson3024

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice collection. I really like the Daytona, too bad I would have to sell all my current watches to get one, lol. I don't think I need it right now anyways. But I hear you on the Breitling, I plan on purchasing one this year, its hard to decide, they have too many watches!

 I might go to the Rolex/Breitling AD this week to see if I can get any info on the new Rolex models hitting this year (Air King and GMT Master II) and possibly a Breitling for my Father (I gotta find a light one, he can't do the heavy watches).

 Any Breitling or Sinn watches you are looking at in particular?_

 

The Breitling has a yellow face, and the Sinn is a chronograph, but I can't remember the model numbers. I am going for the Sinn first.


----------



## plainsong

Sinn 356 UTC FTW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 And finally the Doxa and Ocean 7 people came out to play. I was wondering where they were hiding. 

 The guy at West Coast Time has one of the coolest business cards I've seen in a while.


----------



## tjkurita

That Hamilton is nice. But I think the price is somewhere near $1K. 

 Here is one of the reasons I like mechanical watches:






 They are quite beatiful to look at. More than that, I like the "idea" of them. It's almost like having a perpetual motion machine on your wrist. And there is something really great about the archaic design and the tradition of a mechanical movement. In every rational way a quartz movement is better, except in my emotional response to it:






 And if that is not enough, here is a Lange movement... 






 WOW! What a beauty! I could never afford one, but it is artwork and can be appreciated in pictures.

 And. One of my favorite movements of all time, the Rolex Cal. 4130






 The 4130 is one of the greatest chronos ever made. 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dimitris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am not a watch expert, the contrary. I dont mind quartz since i think it is more accurate. Is there a reason you like mechanical more? I had my quartz Tag for 7 years and I had to replace the battery once. I have also looked around this morning and found some other interesting watches like:

 Hamilton
http://www.hamiltonwatch.com/webapp/...=ka&y=25&p=188
 This is identical to the IWC pilot watch

 Victorinox
http://www.victorinoxswissarmy.com/i...=E&cnt_prm=ANY
 I really love the look of this one!_


----------



## Rock&Roll Ninja

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My wrists are too girly to wear kewl watches._

 

Try something with a smaller face, like a Rolex Explorer or DateJust


----------



## digitaldave

I've finally got some pics of my watch online:











 Dave.


----------



## mitcity22

wow dude, what did that set you back?


----------



## digitaldave

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mitcity22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wow dude, what did that set you back?_

 

Current UK list price is £2840 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But it was a gift.


----------



## choomanchoo

A good friend of mine gave me an Edox, I gotta say tha watch is pretty pipmin,something like this -High Elegance Slim in gold http://www.edox-watches.com/


----------



## kwkarth

I took delivery of a new Omega DeVille Hour Vision Co-Axial Chronometer watch today. 18k Rose Gold and sapphire case, dark brown Alligator band.
 I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a work of art, both aesthetically and horologically.
 Notice the sapphire windows in the case. All four sides plus top and bottom. Even with all the windows, it's still rated to 100m water resist. The jeweler even tested it and it easily passed at 100m!

 This new Co-Axial (Caliber 8500 series) movement is entirely designed and made by Omega.


----------



## LostOne.TR

that omega is stunning. I really like the colors on the front. and the bottom side of the watch is not bad to boot.


----------



## Vertigo-1

kwkarth, windows on all four sides?!? That is absolutely awesome. It's a beautiful timepiece!


 Was researching what could possibly be my next watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I started looking more into the high end of Seiko and Citizen. And within Citizen's flagship Campanola line I ran across this watch, and am absolutely in love with it:






















 These Campanolas are all supposed to be quite large though so I've been asking some owners about the case size, but if it'll fit my wrist, IT WILL BE MINE!!! Seeing the incredible details this watch has totally makes the watches I have been looking at and currently own look like toys in comparison.


----------



## kwkarth

Vert,
 The sapphire windows are not only on the left and right sides of the watch, but also even betweens the lugs, behind the band of the watch, and the stem of the crown, which you would think would go through the gold case, actually goes through the solid sapphire window behind it! I don't know how they did this and maintain water resistance too, but they did. The only other Omega Co-Axial escapement watch I have keeps the best time of any mechanical watch I have. It's been +- 1 second per day over the course of one month on two seperate occasions. I am anxious to see if this one does as well.

 I have a number of Citizens in my collection. They make awesome watches and the one you chose I've been admiring for some time! That is a beautiful watch! I hope you get it!


----------



## immtbiker

Is that what the back of Big Ben looks like?


----------



## Rock&Roll Ninja

That Citizen Campanola is sweet! I wonder why they don't sell it in the US?


----------



## Deiz

Not too much of a watch aficionado, however, I do have two Rolexes, one being gold, the other being silver. Gold one was listed at $40,000 or so when I bought it - But I got it for $20,000 as I happened to know a guy who worked for Rolex.

 Edit: I _believe_ it's a Submariner,


----------



## immtbiker

A gold submariner costs between $6-8000. What year is it?


----------



## milkpowder

Probably one with diamonds?


----------



## Tbln

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Is that what the back of Big Ben looks like? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That's high German watchmaking at it's best! Exquisite engineering meets high craftsmanship.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Is that what the back of Big Ben looks like? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

the sad part is how small that movement is in life..how the hell they have the patience is beyond me..


----------



## mrarroyo

kwkarth, that is a beautiful Omega. I have always had a soft spot for Omegas since I got my first one in early to mid 1970's. I inherited from my father (still alive but he wanted me to have it) his 0.750 yellow gold Constellation.

 I do not have a picture of my watch and I am to lazy to take one so I found this on the internet, mine is identical.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_kwkarth, that is a beautiful Omega. I have always had a soft spot for Omegas since I got my first one in early to mid 1970's. I inherited from my father (still alive but he wanted me to have it) his 0.750 yellow gold Constellation.

 I do not have a picture of my watch and I am to lazy to take one so I found this on the internet, mine is identical.




_

 

That Connie is a beaut! I found out the other day that Constellation sales comprise fully 35% of Omega sales worldwide. I just picked up a Constellation for my wife:




 This is not my picture, but it's the same watch. My wife hasn't taken hers off since I gave it to her, so no opportunity to snap a pic.


----------



## Rock&Roll Ninja

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the sad part is how small that movement is in life..how the hell they have the patience is beyond me.._

 





 "_Tiny_, the screws must be made tiny. I have worked for this watch company for 22 years..... I am in charge of the tiny screw department. When I arrived the screws were so large you could slot them with a human hair. 'No!' I said, they must be made ever so much more tiny.... Now you'd be hard pressed to turn one of my screws with a gnat's hair!*"

 [size=xx-small]*Adjusting screw will invalidate warranty.[/size]


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tbln* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's high German watchmaking at it's best! Exquisite engineering meets high craftsmanship._

 

Nice tourbillon avatar, Tbln!

 If I'm not mistaken that's a Lange tourb, isn't it?


----------



## Tbln

Good spot!

 It is the tourbillon from the Tourbograph "Pour le Merite". The least I could do was get an avatar that matches the nick.

 One can always dream


----------



## slick

WOW! Beautiful!

 I was thinking about getting this one, but in steel. I told myself that if I was "wowed" by pictures, I would do it. I hate you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I took delivery of a new Omega DeVille Hour Vision Co-Axial Chronometer watch today. 18k Rose Gold and sapphire case, dark brown Alligator band.
 I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a work of art, both aesthetically and horologically.
 Notice the sapphire windows in the case. All four sides plus top and bottom. Even with all the windows, it's still rated to 100m water resist. The jeweler even tested it and it easily passed at 100m!

 This new Co-Axial (Caliber 8500 series) movement is entirely designed and made by Omega.
































_


----------



## Deiz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 A gold submariner costs between $6-8000. What year is it?_

 

Again, not sure on the year. To correct my mistake in my last post, I didn't buy it, per se, it was bought by my father with the intention of eventually giving it to me - Which, of course, happened.

 I'm not sure if it's a Submariner, but I am fairly sure it's a dive watch.

 As far as the year goes.. Probably mid-90's?

 Edit: I'll make sure tomorrow, as it's in the safe and I can't be bothered spending 5 minutes opening the damn thing right now.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That Connie is a beaut! I found out the other day that Constellation sales comprise fully 35% of Omega sales worldwide. I just picked up a Constellation for my wife:




 This is not my picture, but it's the same watch. My wife hasn't taken hers off since I gave it to her, so no opportunity to snap a pic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Cindy Crawford wears a Constellation as well.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cindy Crawford wears a Constellation as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 

Yeah, that one pictured is supposed to have been Cindy's choice and it was my wife's as well. The biggest difference I can see is that Omega pays Cindy to wear one and we pay Omega for my wife to wear one. Where's the fairness in that?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I have to admit, it is a beautiful watch.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WOW! Beautiful!

 I was thinking about getting this one, but in steel. I told myself that if I was "wowed" by pictures, I would do it. I hate you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The Jeweler didn't have any in steel, or I would have probably sprung for the black face/black alligator band model, although the metal bracelet is a really nice piece of work in steel or gold. Problem with the gold one is that it added $10k to the price of the watch... Nice or not, too much for the band! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure that the steel watch is equally awesome. The rotor on the steel watch movement is actually bi-metallic. Talk about attention to detail! Omega definitely paid attention to the design details of this puppy.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Jeweler didn't have any in steel, or I would have probably sprung for the black face/black alligator band model, although the metal bracelet is a really nice piece of work in steel or gold. Problem with the gold one is that it added $10k to the price of the watch... Nice or not, too much for the band! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm sure that the steel watch is equally awesome. The rotor on the steel watch movement is actually bi-metallic. Talk about attention to detail! Omega definitely paid attention to the design details of this puppy._

 

i found some great pictures on the web:





 Check the article:
Omega Hour Vision @ Raffles


----------



## Tbln

Kwkarth,

 Horomundi is a great watch site that is a must read for anyone interested in watches!

 Jaw is great watch writer who is able to capture the spirit of watch events.


----------



## MadDog5145




----------



## plainsong

You Paneristi and your opulent choice of straps. No one makes cool straps for other lug widths (other than Delaurian and he can't be expected to make all of them). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need a better quality vintage looking flieger strap for this one: Girls wearing dude's fliegers FtW!


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Billy you saw my sub at the meet. I opted out of the "Cyclops" window, or ugly old man crystal as you called it. Without the date and the crystal, I saved $600.
 The Sea Dweller is the same looks wise, except it is a deeper case which can handle much greater depth (3000' instead of 1000') and this is accomplished by using a deeper body which holds Helium gas that is allowed to escape through a port (that the submariner doesn't have) so that it can handle greater pressure at depth.

 I was going to get the Sea Dweller just to avoid the cyclops glass (even though it's another grand) until I was informed that the Submariner comes without a date at a substantially cheaper price). I got a 36 month same as cash option from Tourneau and paid it off in 2 years, interest free.

 Here's a link on the Rolex site (seek and ye shall find):

http://www.rolex.com/en/collection/r.../specification_

 


 i have ignored this Reply for two months..and you could guess why..lol
 thanks man but...OMG This Thread is killing ME!!!

 I came close (and I mean close!) to buying a few watches this past month (well its been 5months since the Breitling you know). 

 I looked at Omega Planet Oceans somewhat, I love the Coaxial movement.

 I had the Rolex Submariner, sub with no date, and Sea dweller on my wrists probably 30 times since i last replied to this thread. I probably will do this watch next..one of the Three. I thought long and hard about it though..long and hard..really long and hard..

 I almost pulled on a Breitling Colt Chrono for $1000.00 used but amazing condition..but the Mofo did not want to sell it after i came to see and peek..
 i am glad he did not.

 I had a few Panerai on my left wrist but never locked them down to get a real feel of them..Probably next year on one.

 Looked at a few Zenith's (god i love them so much) and locked down a few Jager and a few "cheaper" Pateks. All those three start at a dealer at $6000 or $11000. i cant do it now..noway.

 I have to sell my Raymond Weil first (please someone take it!!) and then the Cape-land S before I pull a Rolex.

 So here is what i am thinking on the Rolex Front..
 Submariner no date and the Sea dweller
 I really don't need a Date (all my watches have wrong dates..I never set them) and I don't need 4000ft depth of a Sea dweller..
 but then again your talking on saving $1000.00 between the two and you talking about buying a Rolex, i mean if its about cost then i could buy a Casio that costs $5.00 and then be done with..When your thinking of a luxury item and then thinking what you don't need and how much money you can save is kind of a Oxymoron when your talking Rolex or high end watches to me..

 So i will probably buy a Sea dweller..hahahha serious.
 I hope I can get $2500 for the two watches i will be selling and use that as a down payment on a brand new $5300.00 Sea dweller then use 12 months no interest like i did on the Breitling. 
 I could go used but I have a list of must haves first!
 1: i have to save more then $1000.00 from a new one
 2: the Sea dweller can not have lug hole like the older ones have, it looks to "FAKE" with them
 3: Has to not only have full box and papers but also the Rolex Anchor also
 4: must have proof of purchase from a AD, i am not getting a wholesale Rolex with the inside numbers taken off..its like buying a fake not Fake Rolex
 5: the person must be in Ill cause i am going to inspect it up and down first..

 so i don't think i am going to get a used one..

 Lucky for my wallet i just sent a big Check to my credit card..so i have no money to play with...hahahahahha


 (but i know i will do it..one day..sadly..for my Wallet)

 Edit 1..
 Tourneau has 36month same as cash??? no way!!! how much do you have to put down on it 10%? 36months..no interest?

 omg...no ...no dont reply back man....please dont..dont tell me that..in fact i did not even read that..

 well? 36 months no interst? holy ****!!! noway man...really?
 tell me.. 
 36months? wow thats some ****..I could do all my watch buying for three years today..
 i will spit a patek on my wrist for that..wait no..

 Edit 2...
 Omg i need to call them pricks over there first thing tomorrow mourning With questions...


----------



## Leporello

My latest purchase: Polar Rs400 heart rate monitor.






 Not sure what to make of the Star Wars styling, though (fortunately it does not look as cheesy on my wrist). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Regards,

 L.


----------



## immtbiker

^ 167 bpm?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you're old, then your almost dead...if your young, then you're at 70% of max.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ how much do you have to put down on it 10%? 36months..no interest? omg...no ...no dont reply back man....please dont..dont tell me that..in fact i did not even read that.._

 

No money down! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't have a heart attack. That promo was 5 years ago. It's usually 12 or 18 months.
 Tourneau still sends me a birthday card every year along with a $50 Steak House certificate.


----------



## MadDog5145

Newest addition:


----------



## Leporello

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^ 167 bpm?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you're old, then your almost dead...if your young, then you're at 70% of max. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm 44. In badminton my heart rate rises occasionally to 183 - 185. Crazy sport. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Regards,

 L.


----------



## AuroraProject

I have 2 cheap watches, no Rolexes here! (yet)

 My Citizen WR-100 Ecodrive that I wear daily.





 A Skagen


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Newest addition:



_

 

Nice Fiddy!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Leporello* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm 44. In badminton my heart rate rises occasionally to 183 - 185. Crazy sport. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm 48 and in Spin class my 100% max should be 172 (220 minus your age) and I usually stay between 160 and 180. How could a person go over their max? My physicality is closer to a 35 y.o. (except for my back) so I guess I could add 10 to my max.

 My 16 y.o. daughter usually rides in the 190's when doing standing climbs and sprints.

*Hold on*...did you say badminton?


----------



## silverfox

I have a solid Titanium Seiko. Nothing special, other than the fact the whole unit is Titanium (strap included). I'm allergic to anything leathery around my wrist, and steel is just too heavy.


----------



## Leporello

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Hold on*...did you say badminton? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Badminton, indeed. Check this nice rally out (admittedly they are superhuman players, but you get the idea... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


 Regards,

 L.


----------



## ducatisteve

Oh! Just picked up a Tag Heuer Aquaracer Automatic wab2010.ba0804. Will post actual pictures soon!!


----------



## Lindy

My first automatic. I've only had quartz before. Perhaps not as exquisite or as exclusive as some of the other watches in this thread, but I'm happy with it.









 Mine uses the 7S26B movement, which is almost identical to this version 'A' pic.


----------



## Behemoth

I've loved reading over this thread seeing different styles and preferences though I've never ever liked wearing a watch.

 I always manage to snag them on things. The most I would ever wear one is just as an accessory for dressy occasions.


----------



## immtbiker

Does any one know what the difference is, between 21 and 27 jewels? (Please don't say 6...I don't wanna have to track you down and bust a cap in your butt).


----------



## no1likesme

I have a question. No offence to anyone who owns one but what is the point in buying a $1000+ watch? I have a $30 timex that keeps perfect time (it is less than a minute off in a year) I personally like the simple style of it better than those IMO overly complicated high end watches.

 So why do you pay so much money for a watch?
 Is it only the look? 
 Do you buy it just because of the name? 

 Again I am not trying to offend anyone with this post I simply don't understand the point of a more expensive watch.


----------



## immtbiker

If you have to ask, then watch buying/collecting is not for you. It has to be in your blood, like, listening to the blues. It has to move you, deep down inside.

 The same can be said for a nice car. Any car that runs will get you where you're going.


----------



## slick

Why buy a Ferrari when a Corvette Z06 offers similar performance for a fraction of the cost?
 Why stay at the Wynn Las Vegas when the Comfort Inn also offers a bed to sleep on?
 Why would you buy a 8,000 square foot house when a 1,800 square foot house will hold you, your wife and two kids?

 There is more to the watches here than meets the eye. The materials used, the process in which they are made, the history behind the companies that make these timepieces, etc.

 I don't think anyone here would be offended, but I'm sure you can look at the way you live and see that you have something that would get a "why the hell would you spend that kind of money on that?" reaction. We all do, its nature, we all want "cool" things.

 BTW, I am getting rid of my Rolex Sea Dweller to fund a new "hotness". Hopefully I will have it soon and post pics.


----------



## MuZI

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 BTW, I am getting rid of my Rolex Sea Dweller to fund a new "hotness". Hopefully I will have it soon and post pics._

 

Any hint on what it is?


----------



## MuZI

Hamilton Khaki Chrono 42mm on Panerai Strap.


----------



## slick

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MuZI* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any hint on what it is?_

 

I have seen a bunch already in this thread, and lets just say, they are big!


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

That nylon strap looks really awesome! The little red tip of the needle is an icing on the cake, looks great too.


----------



## Tbln

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does any one know what the difference is, between 21 and 27 jewels?_

 


 The jewels refer to the synthethic rubies (red coloured stones that can be seen through cases with open case backs) that serve to reduce friction (like ball bearings) and provide a very small degree of shock absorption at critical pivot points in the movement.

 It has NO bearing on the quality of the movement. More jewels do not mean that one watch is better than another.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The less complicated a watch is, the smaller the number of jewels needed.

 A basic 3 hand watch that just tells time will likely have less jewels than a chronograph (watch with a stopwatch built in) which has more moving parts.


----------



## kontai69

Here are pics of the Breitling Aerospace I bought a couple months ago...








 I think it has one of the coolest looking and distinctive dials of any watch around. The watch certainly exudes a high-tech look. Since it is made of titanium, it feels light as a feather. My mid-sized Omega Seamaster Chronometer feels like a lead weight compared to it. I'm a research scientist and the countdown timer/chronograph actually comes in handy to time experiments.

 It has a thermo-compensated quartz movement. From what I've read, this means it has a temp sensor inside that adjusts for the effects of temperature on the quartz mechanism. It's suppose to be accurate to within 10 secs PER YEAR. Pretty nifty.

 As to the other poster's question as to why buy expensive watches. To me, it is the same reason people buy any other "luxury" item, be it watches, cars, clothes, etc...styling, craftsmanship, and exclusivity. Even though I don't brag about my watches to other, I still get a sense of pride wearing an expensive finely crafted watch when most others just wear cheap plastic watches.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tbln* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The jewels refer to the synthethic rubies (red coloured stones that can be seen through cases with open case backs) that serve to reduce friction (like ball bearings) and provide a very small degree of shock absorption at critical pivot points in the movement..._

 


 OK, thanks for the info. I thought that it had to do with the minerals, let's say "Quartz", which gives off a natural cycle of 60 htz which is perfect for minutes and seconds, and the hours use a gear ratio to tone down the hourly cycle to 24 times a day.
 I figured that the more jewels there are, the more accurate the 60 cycles are for time portrayal.

 All speculation on my part.


----------



## no1likesme

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kontai69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As to the other poster's question as to why buy expensive watches. To me, it is the same reason people buy any other "luxury" item, be it watches, cars, clothes, etc...styling, craftsmanship, and exclusivity. Even though I don't brag about my watches to other, I still get a sense of pride wearing an expensive finely crafted watch when most others just wear cheap plastic watches.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Thanks for the answer


----------



## Log1c

Lets see.. I purchased this Skagen watch before senior year of college because it would go with my suits I wore for interviews and design presentations.





 Then this year after I graduated I picked up this Citizen Nighthawk as a present to myself





 Once I get my masters I'd like to pick up either a Tag Heuer, Omega, or other watch of similar quality. Also I'd like to get a fully mechanical watch eventually.


----------



## LepakVT

curse you head-fi! now I want to get myself an awesome watch as well as awesome headphones now!


----------



## Prozakk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ipodstudio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So what do you wear and why?_

 

Nothing. I quit wearing a watch once I got this new-fangled thing called a cellphone.


----------



## MuZI

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, thanks for the info. I thought that it had to do with the minerals, let's say "Quartz", which gives off a natural cycle of 60 htz which is perfect for minutes and seconds, and the hours use a gear ratio to tone down the hourly cycle to 24 times a day.
 I figured that the more jewels there are, the more accurate the 60 cycles are for time portrayal.

 All speculation on my part._

 

That would be a quartz movement but automatic movements don't run on batteries.

 These jewels aren't use for the same purpose.











 You can see the red "jewels" which are there to reduce the friction only AFAIK.


----------



## music_man

there are a couple of movado outlet stores in the midwest usa.

 they sell ebel and concord. these watches have price tags up to $20,000. the ones at those prices are discounted to about $3-4k. first quality.

 i was wondering if they are even worth it at that huge discount? haven't ebel and concord gone way down hill in recent years? 

 edit: i thought i might add they have some movados and concords that list for about $3k and are on sale for $800 or so. i am thinking for $800 i can get a tissot which is a quality watch. for over 3 grand (regardless of what they list for) i can get an omega. what do you guys think about these "deals"?

 (now that i am completely happy with my audio system i want a new watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 thanks,
 music_man


----------



## lisnalee

This my everyday workhorse. Tag formula 1, and its never missed a beat in the 2 1/2 years ive own it.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kontai69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here are pics of the Breitling Aerospace I bought a couple months ago...








 I think it has one of the coolest looking and distinctive dials of any watch around. The watch certainly exudes a high-tech look. Since it is made of titanium, it feels light as a feather. My mid-sized Omega Seamaster Chronometer feels like a lead weight compared to it. I'm a research scientist and the countdown timer/chronograph actually comes in handy to time experiments.

 It has a thermo-compensated quartz movement. From what I've read, this means it has a temp sensor inside that adjusts for the effects of temperature on the quartz mechanism. It's suppose to be accurate to within 10 secs PER YEAR. Pretty nifty.

 As to the other poster's question as to why buy expensive watches. To me, it is the same reason people buy any other "luxury" item, be it watches, cars, clothes, etc...styling, craftsmanship, and exclusivity. Even though I don't brag about my watches to other, I still get a sense of pride wearing an expensive finely crafted watch when most others just wear cheap plastic watches.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 BREITLING FOR KONTAI!!!!!

 nice watch man..

 last month I looked at Seadwellers hard core. I had a AD down to $5000 out the door after tax with 12 months no interest, well it was a say but when I thought about it I could have lots of stuff for another $5k piece..so i left the dealer without buying. I could probably score a pre owned for $4100 on a late model or wait for a $3700 to pop up..i dont care I have time until it comes..get it? 

 Then i looked at the Omega planet ocean 42mm with a steel bracelet a lot..i understand the Coaxial idea but its still a eta base movement under it all. if i want another Val/eta movement i could go another Breitling or a Panerai..

 I started looking in Nardin Maxi stuff, I think they do their entire movement in house...any one know? 
 I am still looking at the Jaeger stuff..


 maybe i have not been in a buying mood, i dont know..maybe i am growing up..well no..


----------



## MuZI

I had no idea you were into watches, are you a member at timezone (the headfi of watches)?


----------



## MuZI

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_there are a couple of movado outlet stores in the midwest usa.

 they sell ebel and concord. these watches have price tags up to $20,000. the ones at those prices are discounted to about $3-4k. first quality.

 i was wondering if they are even worth it at that huge discount? haven't ebel and concord gone way down hill in recent years? 

 edit: i thought i might add they have some movados and concords that list for about $3k and are on sale for $800 or so. i am thinking for $800 i can get a tissot which is a quality watch. for over 3 grand (regardless of what they list for) i can get an omega. what do you guys think about these "deals"?

 (now that i am completely happy with my audio system i want a new watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

 thanks,
 music_man_

 

Those numbers seem high, movados re-sell for $300-$500.


----------



## steaxauce

I just got a new watch; the Nike Lance Alti Chrono Ti






 I'm not too in to Lance Armstrong, but it's a nice watch, and I live in Austin (his home town) so it's cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's limited edition, mine's #333/1002. It's got a titanium case and band, safire lense, and a chronograph and altimeter. I can't find anything about its movement, but it's made in China. It goes for $599 (no one I've seen discounts it to less than $540), but I got mine for $150 because I have a family member who works for Nike. It's well made, looks good and I'm very happy with it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would never own a watch like this if I didn't get such a big discount.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My first automatic. I've only had quartz before. Perhaps not as exquisite or as exclusive as some of the other watches in this thread, but I'm happy with it.









 Mine uses the 7S26B movement, which is almost identical to this version 'A' pic.




_

 

I've got a lot of catching up to do in this thread!
 That Seiko is very nice looking!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kontai69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here are pics of the Breitling Aerospace I bought a couple months ago...








 I think it has one of the coolest looking and distinctive dials of any watch around. The watch certainly exudes a high-tech look. Since it is made of titanium, it feels light as a feather. My mid-sized Omega Seamaster Chronometer feels like a lead weight compared to it. I'm a research scientist and the countdown timer/chronograph actually comes in handy to time experiments.

 It has a thermo-compensated quartz movement. From what I've read, this means it has a temp sensor inside that adjusts for the effects of temperature on the quartz mechanism. It's suppose to be accurate to within 10 secs PER YEAR. Pretty nifty.

 As to the other poster's question as to why buy expensive watches. To me, it is the same reason people buy any other "luxury" item, be it watches, cars, clothes, etc...styling, craftsmanship, and exclusivity. Even though I don't brag about my watches to other, I still get a sense of pride wearing an expensive finely crafted watch when most others just wear cheap plastic watches.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I love the Aerospace. It's got to be an absolute classic WRT styling. I have an older Aerospace with a grey-green face and two tone titanium/gold case and band. Totally awesome watches!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does any one know what the difference is, between 21 and 27 jewels? (Please don't say 6...I don't wanna have to track you down and bust a cap in your butt)._

 

So a watchmaker friend of mine says that a watch with 17 jewels is considered to be "fully jeweled." Going to 21 jewels adds a pair of jewels to two additional gears and now I can't remember which ones he said, but going from 21 to 27 most likely implies that there are some additional features (called "complications") to the basic movement like chronometer, etc, and these extra jewels are used as the bearing surfaces for those gears, column wheel, etc.

 He told me that back in the '60s, some watch company, can't remember who now, took the one-upsmanship to the hilt and produced a 101 jewel watch. They took 80 or so jewels and glued them around the periphery of the watch movement between the ebauche and the case. They did nothing but contribute to the jewel count of the watch.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jewel_bearing

 Cheers!


----------



## kwkarth

Just picked up one of these puppies;









 I'll make some pictures soon.


----------



## slick

Oh man, I am getting excited now, I just got word my watch came in and will be shipped to me tomorrow. I just can't wait, I haven't been this excited about a watch before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, some great stuff guys, I really like yours kwkarth.


----------



## Lindy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've got a lot of catching up to do in this thread!
 That Seiko is very nice looking!_

 

Hey, Mr. Coffee!!! Good to hear from you.

 That Seiko 5 automatic is really not very expensive compared to some of the fine time pieces in this thread, but it was a cheap, fun way to get my first automatic. I've only had it for a few days now, but I really like it. It's a bit heavier and larger than my previous watches, but it's really cool.

 I got mine at overstock.com for $84 after an 8% new customer discount:
 Link: http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Wat...3/product.html

 21jewels.com has it even cheaper ($73 plus free shipping), but they're in Singapore. I can't vouch for them since I haven't done any business with them.
 Link: http://www.21jewels.com/productsdeta...tproducttype=8


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...
 BTW, some great stuff guys, I really like yours kwkarth._

 

Thanks. It's a pretty cool watch. Displays time in three timezones simultaneously, mechanical alarm, has double barrel mainsprings, one for the watch and one for the alarm, autowinds both the watch and the alarm. It has a nice retro look that I like.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lindy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, Mr. Coffee!!! Good to hear from you.

 That Seiko 5 automatic is really not very expensive compared to some of the fine time pieces in this thread, but it was a cheap, fun way to get my first automatic. I've only had it for a few days now, but I really like it. It's a bit heavier and larger than my previous watches, but it's really cool.

 I got mine at overstock.com for $84 after an 8% new customer discount:
 Link: http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Wat...3/product.html

 21jewels.com has it even cheaper ($73 plus free shipping), but they're in Singapore. I can't vouch for them since I haven't done any business with them.
 Link: http://www.21jewels.com/productsdeta...tproducttype=8_

 

Thanks!
 That Seiko is a really cool looking watch, and the price is awesome!
 I just roasted a freh batch of coffee tonight! Can't wait till tomorrow morning to try some and see how it turned out!


----------



## slick

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks. It's a pretty cool watch. Displays time in three timezones simultaneously, mechanical alarm, has double barrel mainsprings, one for the watch and one for the alarm, autowinds both the watch and the alarm. It has a nice retro look that I like._

 

Wow, thats a complicated watch! You gotta get some pics of it up. I really like the croc strap, looks different than others that I have seen, can't put my finger on it.

 Congrats and enjoy


----------



## music_man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MuZI* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those numbers seem high, movados re-sell for $300-$500._

 


 i was talking about concord and ebel not movado at those prices.
 the movado company owns concord and ebel. two of the oldest swiss watch houses. they were once very respected. then they started making dress watches instead of utility watches. 

 check prices on the net. they do get heavily discounted but not as much as these stores. i still don't know if those brands are any good right now though. i like the prices (at the lower end).

 music_man


----------



## Canman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, thanks for the info. I thought that it had to do with the minerals, let's say "Quartz", which gives off a natural cycle of 60 htz which is perfect for minutes and seconds, and the hours use a gear ratio to tone down the hourly cycle to 24 times a day.
 I figured that the more jewels there are, the more accurate the 60 cycles are for time portrayal.

 All speculation on my part._

 

Aaron, you are a trip!

 The "Jewels" in a mechanical watch are real or synthetic rubies which are used as bearings in the most active moving parts of the watch. Rubies work well as bearings due to their hardness (second to daimond). 

 In a battery watch, the movement is timed to 1 Hz by a standard crystal oscillator circuit (typically quartz is used as the crystal). This is the same thing as the "clock" that times the digital integrated circuits in a CD player or computer. The resonant frequency of the crystal can be tuned depending on the cut and size of the crystal. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crystal_oscillator


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *slick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, thats a complicated watch! You gotta get some pics of it up. I really like the croc strap, looks different than others that I have seen, can't put my finger on it.

 Congrats and enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks.

 The strap on mine is black, but otherwise the same. I like the look of the brown one too, so I'm going to order a brown strap for it as well. The Jeweler said it would be no problem to get one.


----------



## immtbiker

That's what happens when it takes you 6 years of college to get a 2 year degree (seriously, but part time at night). 
 One of my engineering professors taught us that quartz was used (obviously in quartz, not mechanical watches) because it gave off a perfect frequency of 60 times per second.
 The rest, I fabricated in my own twisted "wanna-needa know" mind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...and why are they "jew"-els, not "christian"-els. Is this a "all jewish people are jewelers" sort of joke?


----------



## Aevum

im kind of a classic, 
 my every day workhorse is a 2005 Tissot TXL Chrono, 
 my fancy dress is a 1980 Longines Ultrachron, which is currently spending its 8th month in the shop becuase of a problem with the automatic winding mechanism, but then again, its 1 year older then me, 

 and then, theres a black sheep...
 1990 Omega Seamaster multifunction, a watch i love, but i hate what i had to suffer for it, gift from my dad, but considering the suffering he made me pass, im not sure i can wear it with a clear concience.


----------



## JadeEast

My daily watch is Big E Elgin 25 jewel auto that I picked up 2nd hand and has a nice sweep no numbers and keeps pretty good time. It's from some time in the seventies and has a nice case styling that I have become quite fond of and I have yet to see another. I'm at work so no camera.

 The Seiko 5's that people have been talking about I think are like the grado sr-60s or 80s of the watch world. They get you most of the way and for some people they all they would ever need or want. Of course that being said most likely if you're reading this on head-fi you're probably not one of those people (or not going to be one for long).


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's what happens when it takes you 6 years of college to get a 2 year degree (seriously, but part time at night). 
 One of my engineering professors taught us that quartz was used (obviously in quartz, not mechanical watches) because it gave off a perfect frequency of 60 times per second.
 The rest, I fabricated in my own twisted "wanna-needa know" mind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...and why are they "jew"-els, not "christian"-els. Is this a "all jewish people are jewelers" sort of joke? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

An engineering professor told you that? Oay Vey! Sounds like he should have been schlepping burgers instead of electrons. He couldn't have been much further off the mark.


----------



## kbasanti

i got a DKNY watch that i bought from thailand when i was on vacation..cant find it on the net..


----------



## Aevum

yea, dont get "designer" watches, especialy in shadey retailers, 
 when you buy a tag, a zenith, a rolex, an omega, its a watch built around the movement, go to patek philippe, its a movement built around an inspiration, 

 the designer watches ? DNKY, tommy, polo, whatever, those are just a watch made to fit the corporate franchise and they dump any movement inside, if you´re lucky, its a decent japanese seiko or casio movement,


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yea, dont get "designer" watches, especialy in shadey retailers, 
 when you buy a tag, a zenith, a rolex, an omega, its a watch built around the movement, go to patek philippe, its a movement built around an inspiration, 

 the designer watches ? DNKY, tommy, polo, whatever, those are just a watch made to fit the corporate franchise and they dump any movement inside, if you´re lucky, its a decent japanese seiko or casio movement,_

 

I don't believe Patek Philippe uses exclusively their own in house designed movements, but rather have a number of products built around Valjoux, LeMania, and LeCoultre ebauches like many of the other watch makers. 

 Inspired? Even Omega now has a high end watch built around an in house designed and built movement. It's called the hour vision. It's an absolute work of art, inside and out. 

 Inspired? Zenith's El'Primero is one of the coolest movements going and completely unique to Zenith. 

 Inspired? Even Seiko make most of thier own movements and has set a number of standards in the industry.

 Where did you get your information?


----------



## bhd812

you sure Kwarth?

 i heard lots of makers "modifying" the eta and val's like Breitling, Panerai, Omega,etc times million, sometimes even using the bare base cal's for these companies movements. kind of let me down when i found out the Coaxial in the p/o was a modded eta..still coaxial though.

 but Jaeger i heard makes everything in house, same as the worldy Patek. 
 damn that sucks if true.. i heard most companies dont make their tourbillion movements though.

 can you post a new pic slide show of all your stuff? your like the watch king of headfi..serious..ha


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you sure Kwarth?

 i heard lots of makers "modifying" the eta and val's like Breitling, Panerai, Omega,etc times million, sometimes even using the bare base cal's for these companies movements. kind of let me down when i found out the Coaxial in the p/o was a modded eta..still coaxial though.

 but Jaeger i heard makes everything in house, same as the worldy Patek. 
 damn that sucks if true.. i heard most companies dont make their tourbillion movements though.

 can you post a new pic slide show of all your stuff? your like the watch king of headfi..serious..ha_

 

QFT! 100% positive!
 Most makes do modify ebauches from ETA and Valjoux. BUT, the Swatch group, which owns Omega, wants to bring them back to their former glory.
 The first step was the coaxial escapement from George Daniels applied to various ETA, Frédéric Piguet, and other movements. Omega wanted to prove out the co-axial escapement for a couple of years. 

 Subsequently, they've designed and built their own unique movement just recently around that escapement.
http://www.pbase.com/kelvinphoto/omegahv&page=all

 My Omega Planet Ocean Chrono uses the Piguet movement with column wheel chrono complications and the co-axial escapement. It is the most accurate mechanical watch I have ever owned. 

 The new Hour Vision from Omega is their first 100% in house designed and built movements in many years and it's beautiful. I may have bought the first one sold in the US. (speculation from my Jeweler.) See pics I posted of mine in this thread.


----------



## kwkarth

WRT Patek's, I got my information straight from a watchmaker friend of mine who used to work for Vacheron. He knows from the inside.


----------



## Assorted

My Tag Professional from Costco:


----------



## JadeEast

70s Elgin I really like the lines on the watch and the 70s style.
 Needs a polish right now but still looks good to me.


----------



## kwkarth

A few pics;


----------



## slick

My new "hotness" arrived today, Panerai PAM 111.

 I call this shot "Beauty and The Beast":


----------



## laxx

kwkarth has never made me want a watch so badly. From the first day he posted pictures of his Hour Vision, I knew that was the watch I wanted. In due time, my friend, in due time.


----------



## ducatisteve

My TAG Heuer Aquaracer Automatic


----------



## mrarroyo

kwkartz, that is a beautiful watch! Do you know if it is available with a metal band or at least a plastic/rubber one? Thanks.

 BTW I ask because I go through leather bands in weeks.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_kwkartz, that is a beautiful watch! Do you know if it is available with a metal band or at least a plastic/rubber one? Thanks.

 BTW I ask because I go through leather bands in weeks._

 

Thank you. Yes a steel bracelet model is in their catalog;


----------



## drizek

There was an automatic United Colors of Benetton watch posted several pages back that supposedly cost 70ish dollars. Does anyone know where I can find one of those?


----------



## kwkarth

Did I ever comment on falcon72's mention (page 42 this thread) of the Tissot Seastar 1000?

 That is one sweet watch. I picked one up for a song at one of my favorite Jewelers in Scottsdale. Yes, that's right, under 400 bux at a reputable, authorized brick and mortar dealer. 

 The Seastar 1000 is an all Stainless case, Sapphire crystals front and back, water resistant to 300m/1000ft, uses a 25 jewel ETA 2824-2 automatic movement.

 The front crystal has AR coat on the inside, is expensively and nicely domed. The watch is available in black face, silver face, or my favorite, blue face. The blue face has a very subtle sunburst pattern embossed upon it. Very nice, very rugged and substantial.

 Here are some pics of it.





























 So, falkon72, did you ever pick one of these beauties up?

 Cheers! Happy timekeeping!


----------



## drizek

I finally got around to taking pictures of my Casio Pathfinder PAG-70T. It is about a year old. Barometer/Thermometer/Altimeter/Compass/Solar power are the main features. Compared to the newer models, it is missing atomic clock, world time, and mroe detailed altimeter charts. 

 The features work well, but since the watch takes in body heat, the thermometer only works when it is off of your wrist. I think however that when it is in temperatures hotter than about 35C then it doesnt make a difference since outside is hotter than your wrist anyway.


----------



## upstateguy




----------



## immtbiker

Are we playing "*Name That Watch*"?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are we playing "*Name That Watch*"?_

 

OK, I'll play... Looks like a Maurice Lacroix Squelette in steel. Part of the Masterpiece Collection.

 Beautiful watch! The movement is based upon a skeletonized Unitas 6497.1 pocket watch movement. 17 jewels


----------



## Rock&Roll Ninja

Anybody know anything about Hamilton watches? I like the Khaki Avatation Chrono Auto (ref.h76516533), But I'd like some feedback before spending $1500.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rock&Roll Ninja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anybody know anything about Hamilton watches? I like the Khaki Avatation Chrono Auto (ref.h76516533), But I'd like some feedback before spending $1500.



_

 

I believe it's based upon a Valjoux 7750 movement. It's a very descent watch and I like its styling too!
 The list price on that watch is $995 for reference, and you should be able to find one from an authorized dealer for at least 10% off of list.
 here we go:
 # Hamilton salutes the heroes of the sky and the adventurers of the ground with the new Khaki Aviation. The Khaki Aviation Automatic, at 44mm, is the largest chronograph ever produced by Hamilton.Stainless Steel case in brushed finish
 # Padded leather strap with Hamilton buckle
 # Sapphire crystal is virtually scratchproof
 # Black face features highly luminous hands and markers for night-time visibility
 # Swiss automatic chronograph ETA 7753 movement with sub-dials for second, 30 minute and 12 hour chronograph functions
 # Date at the 6 o'clock position
 # Tachymeter scale (to measure distance over time)
 # See-through caseback
 # Water resistant to 100 meters
 # Width of case approximately 44 mm excluding setting crown

 Good watch!


----------



## gjc10212

I'm going to NY in Jan 08 and will be looking to buy an Omega Speedmaster Broad Arrow (Reference: 321.10.42.50.02.001) - blue dials. Can anyone recommend a shop to visit and a guide price in $. Thanks!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gjc10212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm going to NY in Jan 08 and will be looking to buy an Omega Speedmaster Broad Arrow (Reference: 321.10.42.50.02.001) - blue dials. Can anyone recommend a shop to visit and a guide price in $. Thanks!_

 

There's Bloomingdale's and Tourneau. I'm surprised there are no Omega Boutiques listed for NY, but all Omega's site is showing is one in Hollywood. We have one here in PDX, the only one for the whole state of Oregon, but I was told there are approximately 200 such stores in the country, and I would imagine there must be at least one in NYC. That's the only place you can buy an Omega Hour Vision watch, and a few other selected models.

 I can't find the model # you reference, but Broad Arrows range in price from $4550 to $6500 or so for steel. I've seen them anywhere between 10% and 20% off. The Broad Arrows are very popular, so it may be difficult to find a huge discount from an authorized dealer. 

 Keep in mind that when you're dropping 4 large or more on a watch, you really want to be buying from an authorized dealer. If you buy off the back of a truck, your watch might very well stop working in 6 months and then you'll eat a $1k repair bill to get it working again. So there go your savings!

 Any mechanical watch that sits in inventory for three years or more, MAY need service soon after it's put in service. If you buy from an unauthorized dealer, your warranty is void. Repair is generally not cheap any more.


----------



## gjc10212

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's Bloomingdale's and Tourneau. I'm surprised there are no Omega Boutiques listed for NY, but all Omega's site is showing is one in Hollywood. We have one here in PDX, the only one for the whole state of Oregon, but I was told there are approximately 200 such stores in the country, and I would imagine there must be at least one in NYC. That's the only place you can buy an Omega Hour Vision watch, and a few other selected models.

 I can't find the model # you reference, but Broad Arrows range in price from $4550 to $6500 or so for steel. I've seen them anywhere between 10% and 20% off. The Broad Arrows are very popular, so it may be difficult to find a huge discount from an authorized dealer. 

 Keep in mind that when you're dropping 4 large or more on a watch, you really want to be buying from an authorized dealer. If you buy off the back of a truck, your watch might very well stop working in 6 months and then you'll eat a $1k repair bill to get it working again. So there go your savings!

 Any mechanical watch that sits in inventory for three years or more, MAY need service soon after it's put in service. If you buy from an unauthorized dealer, your warranty is void. Repair is generally not cheap any more._

 


 Thank you for responding.

 Here is an image of the model Im after:

http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z...y/L1050310.jpg

 I'll purchase from an authorized dealer in NY hopefully so that I can get a good £/$ deal (if poss). Would the warranty apply in the UK if I purchased an Omega from the US?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gjc10212* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you for responding.

 Here is an image of the model Im after:

http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z...y/L1050310.jpg

 I'll purchase from an authorized dealer in NY hopefully so that I can get a good £/$ deal (if poss). Would the warranty apply in the UK if I purchased an Omega from the US?_

 

I believe an international warranty comes with any Omega purchased from an authorized dealer.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe an international warranty comes with any Omega purchased from an authorized dealer._

 

There's an Omega Boutique in the UK, London. You might want to ring them up to ask about international warranty, etc.

 omega boutique
 8 The Courtyard
 Royal Exchange
 London EC3V 3LQ

 T. +44 207 929 77 06
 F. +44 207 929 77 06


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are we playing "*Name That Watch*"?_

 


 LOL....

 btw, isn't it time for another NY meet?


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, I'll play... Looks like a Maurice Lacroix Squelette in steel. Part of the Masterpiece Collection.

 Beautiful watch! The movement is based upon a skeletonized Unitas 6497.1 poket watch movement. 17 jewels_

 

Great watch knowledge Kw 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 USG


----------



## immtbiker

I especially like the Mickey Mouse "Kick Me" watch. That kid looks vaguely familiar


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL....

 btw, isn't it time for another NY meet?



















_

 

Two more beautiful watches there, both of which, I believe, are also based upon the Unitas 6497.

 The last Mouskateer, pictured, however, is beyond me.


----------



## choomanchoo

I know most, if not all of you will laugh, sorry no Rolex's or Patek's here, but here are some pix of my birfday present, my old bag gave me. 

 She's a huge Tokidoki, and Harajuku brand fan, And I will admit this much, I think that stuff is pretty cool too.

















 If you think that wierd, you should see my wallet.


----------



## Petyot

My new toy... Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine Diver in 43.7mm.


----------



## rsaavedra

Anyone has any of those heart-rate monitoring Polar watches? I'm considering one since I'm starting to run very frequently, would like to keep an eye on my heart rate. Any recommended models would be appreciated. I've seen some online, feel interested in the following two: rs100 or the rs200sd:






http://www.amazon.com/Polar-RS100-He...7658634&sr=8-6






http://www.amazon.com/Polar-RS200sd-...7658634&sr=8-2


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Petyot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My new toy... Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine Diver in 43.7mm. 




_

 

Sweet, very sweet!


----------



## guzziguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone has any of those heart-rate monitoring Polar watches? I'm considering one since I'm starting to run very frequently, would like to keep an eye on my heart rate. Any recommended models would be appreciated. I've seen some online, feel interested in the following two: rs100 or the rs200sd:

http://www.amazon.com/Polar-RS100-He...7658634&sr=8-6

http://www.amazon.com/Polar-RS200sd-...7658634&sr=8-2_

 

Polar HRMs have a very good reputation. I bought one other their cheapest models for my workouts, the FS-1. It does the job very well and has the minimal amount of features that I need, including a watch. I only wear it when working out as I much prefer my "Moto Guzzi" watch (limited special based on the Junkers 6256-2 automatic "WellBlech" watch). The FS-1 keeps better time though!


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guzziguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Polar HRMs have a very good reputation. I bought one other their cheapest models for my workouts, the FS-1. It does the job very well and has the minimal amount of features that I need, including a watch. I only wear it when working out as I much prefer my "Moto Guzzi" watch (limited special based on the Junkers 6256-2 automatic "WellBlech" watch). The FS-1 keeps better time though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks Guzziguy, good call! I do have to see if I need all the extra features of the other Polars, or if I'll wear it any other time but running. The FS1 might do just fine to check my heart-rate.


----------



## john_deere_boy

Rolex Datejust in gold and stainless, Omega Seamaster, Concord Empresario GMT, Oris Miles, Ebel Sportswave and Casio Wavetimer....BTW, the Casio keeps the best time but all the rest are my favorates.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone has any of those heart-rate monitoring Polar watches? I'm considering one since I'm starting to run very frequently, would like to keep an eye on my heart rate. Any recommended models would be appreciated. I've seen some online, feel interested in the following two: rs100 or the rs200sd:_

 


 We were discussing Polar watches a few pages back, starting at post #1433

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...postcount=1433

 My wife and I use the trusty Polar A2. 
 I also have one for my mountain bike from Preformance Bike which also is a computer for the mileage, average speed/mph and so on.


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We were discussing Polar watches a few pages back, starting at post #1433

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...postcount=1433

 My wife and I use the trusty Polar A2. 
 I also have one for my mountain bike from Preformance Bike which also is a computer for the mileage, average speed/mph and so on._

 

Oh missed that, now I'll search the whole thread for Polar watdches just in case. Thanks!


----------



## immtbiker

*That's Polar-rific!!!!*


 BTW- The F2 is a replacement for the A2. 

 I found 2 new, sealed A2's last year on Ebay for $25.00 ea


----------



## guzziguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I also have one for my mountain bike from Preformance Bike which also is a computer for the mileage, average speed/mph and so on._

 

What do you have on your Katana to make sure that you are not scaring yourself too much!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guzziguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What do you have on your Katana to make sure that you are not scaring yourself too much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 My heartrate would bust the Heart Rate monitor's LCD screen at the first rip!


----------



## fuzzy fuzzbucket

mine a white dial


----------



## kontai69

Here is Chinese skeleton watch I picked up on eBay a few months ago...








 It is a <cough> "replica" of an IWC Portugueser F.A. Jones skeleton watch. The real deal sells for over $40,000, I think. I paid quite a lot less for mine.


----------



## Aevum

i dont understand people who buy replicas/fakes on purpose, 

 why spend money on a watch with no quality assurance, no warranty, no safety checks, and plus might break tommorow,


----------



## drizek

Because they want a skeleton watch but dont have $40,000 for it? Why else?


----------



## ericj

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i dont understand people who buy replicas/fakes on purpose, 

 why spend money on a watch with no quality assurance, no warranty, no safety checks, and plus might break tommorow,_

 


 How about buying watches that are just plain cheap? 

 My chinese junk still runs after two years. How can i complain for how little i paid? 

 well, i can complain about the atrocious bracelet, but . . .


----------



## laxx

Because often, you can buy a debadged watch for a fraction of the price? It's the same watch before the big companies put their name on it. =T


----------



## kontai69

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i dont understand people who buy replicas/fakes on purpose, 

 why spend money on a watch with no quality assurance, no warranty, no safety checks, and plus might break tommorow,_

 

Normally I would agree with you. I've actually never (knowingly) bought a fake _anything_ in my entire life. However, when I saw that watch I couldn't resist. I wanted a skeleton watch for my collection and that one actually looks the best of any that I've seen, real or fake.

 I got it on eBay for $180 shipped from a Hong Kong seller. The quality is really good, IMO. The movement looks beautiful and it seems to wind up smoothly. The case had some noticable scratches on it but I was able to buff them out. It even has sapphire crystals. It is fairly accurate, gaining around 15 sec/day, not too bad for a non-chronometer movement. I only wear the watch sporatically so durability is not much of an issue for me.
 I think I got a pretty good deal.


----------



## drizek

I was inspired by your post and went looking around on ebay. I couldnt find your watch, but I did find this one

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mens-Fully-AUTOM...QQcmdZViewItem

 Does anyone have any thoughts? It seems like a good price, and I like the 24 hour clock on it. Ive never heard of Stratosphere before though and im wondering if it is a scam or if their watches are crap.


----------



## ericj

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drizek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was inspired by your post and went looking around on ebay. I couldnt find your watch, but I did find this one

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mens-Fully-AUTOM...QQcmdZViewItem

 Does anyone have any thoughts? It seems like a good price, and I like the 24 hour clock on it. Ive never heard of Stratosphere before though and im wondering if it is a scam or if their watches are crap._

 

That basic model has been floating around ebay for about 5 years. 

 The white dial looks much better than the metallic dials they usually put on them. 

 It's made by CTA, and i wouldn't pay more than $40 for it. 

 fwiw my most accurate mechanical watch was made by Guangzhou Xinxin Jing Cheng Watch Manufactory Ltd for a faux-russian watch brand and cost me $24 after shipping. It's got a non-decorated skeleton movement that i've seen all over the place - Walmart even used to carry a pocket watch with it.


----------



## drizek

I found it for 60 shipped. Why do you think it isnt worth it? Is it not accurate enough or is it poorly built?

 And what about this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/WOHLER-MENS-AUTO...QQcmdZViewItem

 Do you have any links to where I can buy that chinese watch you have?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Because often, you can buy a debadged watch for a fraction of the price? It's the same watch before the big companies put their name on it. =T_

 

I would be very leary of that. Do you have an example? Even Rolex / Tudor is not the same even though Rolex owns both companies. Rolex movements go into Rolex watches, but ETA movements go into Tudors. The cases are identical, but it's not the same watch at all.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kontai69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Normally I would agree with you. I've actually never (knowingly) bought a fake anything in my entire life. However, when I saw that watch I couldn't resist. I wanted a skeleton watch for my collection and that one actually looks the best of any that I've seen, real or fake.

 I got it on eBay for $180 shipped from a Hong Kong seller. The quality is really good, IMO. The movement looks beautiful and it seems to wind up smoothly. The case had some noticable scratches on it but I was able to buff them out. It even has sapphire crystals. It is fairly accurate, gaining around 15 sec/day, not too bad for a non-chronometer movement. I only wear the watch sporatically so durability is not much of an issue for me.
 I think I got a pretty good deal.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If you want t descent Chinese made watch, check out Adee Kaye.
http://www.nisimovwatch.com/adeekaye/P1/
 I've got three of them and they easily worth what they cost, all of them well less than $200 each.

 I've got these:
















 I've got one other one I can't find a picture for. Anyway these are good watches for the money 20 jewel automatic movements with exhibition backs. I bought them from a watchmaker right down the street from me.
http://djwatchmaker.com/ He's an honest guy and a good watchmaker.


----------



## ericj

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would be very leary of that. Do you have an example? Even Rolex / Tudor is not the same even though Rolex owns both companies. Rolex movements go into Rolex watches, but ETA movements go into Tudors. The cases are identical, but it's not the same watch at all._

 

There isn't a single thing uniquely good about a Rolex movement. 

 They're just conservatively designed, very traditional movements. They're not particularly good or bad, and they're not even finished very well. 

 They're reliable, but no more or less than a good ETA movement. 

 But then i'd never wear a rolex anyway. If i had the money, I'd get something else entirely. Possibly two or three something elses. 

 Frankly, Rolex is all about marketing, customer service, and price fixing. 

 They have outstanding marketing that probably won't get toppled any time soon. They're the most recognized luxury watch name and that probably won't change. 

 They give excellent service to their customers - as well they should after charging thousands of dollars for a watch that any other maker would only charge about $800 for. 

 It's the way they control the sales that bugs me. 

 A rolex salesman will tell you that the watch always appreciates in value - and this is somewhat true, because rolex will arbitrarily increase the price every year by a margin much wider than inflation. 

 And then to add insult to injury, they fill the face of the watch with ad copy.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ericj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[size=xx-small]There isn't a single thing uniquely good about a Rolex movement. 

 They're just conservatively designed, very traditional movements. They're not particularly good or bad, and they're not even finished very well. 

 They're reliable, but no more or less than a good ETA movement. 

 But then i'd never wear a rolex anyway. If i had the money, I'd get something else entirely. Possibly two or three something elses. 

 Frankly, Rolex is all about marketing, customer service, and price fixing. 

 They have outstanding marketing that probably won't get toppled any time soon. They're the most recognized luxury watch name and that probably won't change. 

 They give excellent service to their customers - as well they should after charging thousands of dollars for a watch that any other maker would only charge about $800 for. 

 It's the way they control the sales that bugs me. 

 A rolex salesman will tell you that the watch always appreciates in value - and this is somewhat true, because rolex will arbitrarily increase the price every year by a margin much wider than inflation. 

 And then to add insult to injury, they fill the face of the watch with ad copy.[/size]_

 

I agree with everything you say about Rolex. I don't own one. The point was that non branded watches are not necessarily the same as their branded counterparts, even when the case and parent company are the same.


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would be very leary of that. Do you have an example? Even Rolex / Tudor is not the same even though Rolex owns both companies. Rolex movements go into Rolex watches, but ETA movements go into Tudors. The cases are identical, but it's not the same watch at all._

 

One of the best homage watches ever:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=290152579601


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One of the best homage watches ever:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...m=290152579601_

 

Anybody who falls for that sale is a fool. Even IF the movement is as it is represented, what have you got? Do you have any idea of the water resistant integrity of the case? Warranty? Who stands behind this watch?

  Quote:


 "ETA are phasing out supplying there movements to third party watch makers.
 These types of watches will not be produced for much longer due to the rising price and limited supply of ETA movements." 
 

That information posted about that offering is not correct. Whoever is running this sale is a cheat and a liar. I hope that wasn't too politically incorrect, but man, don't fall for that crap! 

 The Swiss govt. stepped in quite a while ago and made ETA continue to sell movements to all watch houses.


----------



## meat01

Quote:


 Even IF the movement is as it is represented, what have you got? 
 

A watch that tells time.

 I don't know why you have to pay thousands of dollars for a watch that will work.

 My $85 Invicta is very accurate, tells time and is water proof. It does not say Rolex or Omega on it and may not have as nice of a movement, but it works as advertised.


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anybody who falls for that sale is a fool. Even IF the movement is as it is represented, what have you got? Do you have any idea of the water resistant integrity of the case? Warranty? Who stands behind this watch?_

 

I have read from people who have bought the watches from the dealer that the movement is legit. A once over by a local watchsmith can determine its water resistance (and can also fix it if there is none). And after saving $4000, who needs a warranty?


----------



## Aevum

allready had a small mess with my longines getting it from ebay, 170 euros on repairs and going, still in the shop,


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meat01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A watch that tells time.

 I don't know why you have to pay thousands of dollars for a watch that will work.

 My $85 Invicta is very accurate, tells time and is water proof. It does not say Rolex or Omega on it and may not have as nice of a movement, but it works as advertised._

 

Yes, it works as advertised, and if it doesn't you can count on the manufacturer to make it right. It doesn't pretend to be anything other than an Invicta. It's styling may resemble something else, but it still says Invicta on the dial, and that's a good thing. There's nothing wrong with Invicta. I've got a few of them myself. They make some really cool looking watches.

 The point I'm trying to make has nothing to do with cost itself. It has to do with value. When you buy a watch that says Invicta, that's what you're getting and Invicta stands behind it. they don't try to misrepresent what they're selling. When you buy a knock off, what have you got? Not necessarily a watch that tells time, and if it doesn't, you're stuck with it. Who's going to fix it?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have read from people who have bought the watches from the dealer that the movement is legit. A once over by a local watchsmith can determine its water resistance (and can also fix it if there is none). And after saving $4000, who needs a warranty?_

 

I see your point, but at the end of the day, you still don't have a Panni. You have a knock off. It's not worth anywhere near the $4k that a real Panni is. That doesn't necessarily mean than it's not a good watch, but you just don't know until you leap and then you're stuck with the results. At BEST, you end up with a watch that runs and resembles a Panni, but it's not one. 

 If you're buying it because YOU like the style, that's great, but if you're buying it to impress someone else, the only people that would be impressed would be other watch nuts and they would spot the knock off from 10 feet away, so what have you accomplished? 

 I have nothing against a reputable company making a watch that copies the styling of another popular watch, as long as they don't misrepresent it to the public. Sell it for what it is and stand behind it like any good company should. 

 I bought those Chinese made watches because I liked their styling. I don't have the money to buy every high zoot watch that strikes my fancy, the the AdeeKaye's are good for a cheap watch fix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They're guaranteed and the manufacturer/importer stands behind them.


----------



## Kasp3r

Hey guys im looking for a new watch. Ive never had one before, but ive always wanted something nice and classy. The http://djwatchmaker.com/adk-auto.htm watches look great (esp the last 2) but I dont have the money to buy those. I admit i didnt read all 70 pages ^_^

 Any recommendations? I don't even know what to ask, or to look for. I would guess, i would rather have something thats not digital, but waterproof? Looks good, feels great, doesn't break easy and has a warrenty.

 Thanks!

 Edit: Anywhere between 50-80$


----------



## MuZI

I am also against fakes (with horrible details and bad movements which break within days) but honestly... are some of these panerai's worth $5k+? They make great watches but the prices just keep going up...

 Hell, Doxa just raised prices 30% like a month ago...


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kasp3r* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys im looking for a new watch. Ive never had one before, but ive always wanted something nice and classy. The http://djwatchmaker.com/adk-auto.htm watches look great (esp the last 2) but I dont have the money to buy those. I admit i didnt read all 70 pages ^_^

 Any recommendations? I don't even know what to ask, or to look for. I would guess, i would rather have something thats not digital, but waterproof? Looks good, feels great, doesn't break easy and has a warrenty.

 Thanks!

 Edit: Anywhere between 50-80$_

 

watches under 60 bux
Watches 60 to 100 bux

 In that price range, analog quartz is going to be the most satisfactory for you. In the links above, there are about 600 watches to choose from. Does anything there strike your fancy? For the <$60.00 watches, Casio will probably be a good bet, then of course Invicta, Citizen, Seiko, Timex, Bulova, Pulsar, Nike, ESQ, etc.

 There are even a few automatics in that bunch for under a 100 bux. The Casio Waveceptors are remarkably good watches for the money and you never have to set them!


----------



## ericj

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kasp3r* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys im looking for a new watch. Ive never had one before, but ive always wanted something nice and classy. The http://djwatchmaker.com/adk-auto.htm watches look great (esp the last 2) but I dont have the money to buy those. I admit i didnt read all 70 pages ^_^

 Any recommendations? I don't even know what to ask, or to look for. I would guess, i would rather have something thats not digital, but waterproof? Looks good, feels great, doesn't break easy and has a warrenty.

 Thanks!

 Edit: Anywhere between 50-80$_

 


 Your best bet, if you want to go mechanical, is a Seiko 5. 

 These retail in stores for 80 on up, but on ebay you can get them from singaporean sellers for between $30 and $100. 

 There are a LOT of attractive watches in that range, most of them with display backs, and all of them with a fairly reliable Seiko automatic movement. 

 Buying a watch from Some Guy In Singapore may sound shady, but it's not. Seiko has a very large factory in Singapore that uses the exact same machine tools as their Japan factory, and the build quality is every bit as good. Most Seiko 5 watches are assembled entirely by machine and have never been touched by human hands on the inside. 

 Notably, ebay sellers "premierworld" and "pokemonyu" have outstanding reputations. Other sellers in singapore with high feedback ratings are most likely a safe bet as well. 

 If you don't like ebay, try Reto Castellazi - 
http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/Watch%20Sales%20Table.htm

 He's a very oldschool gentleman watch addict who just happens to live in the far east. His shipping times are slightly better than singapore sellers because he ships out of Hong Kong. His prices are also a bit higher.


----------



## rx7_fan

Hi Everyone,

 I am currently waiting for the Seamaster 2254.50 to have the co-axial escapement; I know the Bond version already got it, but I was wondering when the black one will.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rx7_fan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Everyone,

 I am currently waiting for the Seamaster 2254.50 to have the co-axial escapement; I know the Bond version already got it, but I was wondering when the black one will.




_

 

My favorite watch.....


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Two more beautiful watches there, both of which, I believe, are also based upon the Unitas 6497.

 The last Mouskateer, pictured, however, is beyond me._

 

Sharp eye kw....

 One is a 6497 and the other is a 6498.

 USG


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ericj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There isn't a single thing uniquely good about a Rolex movement. 

 They're just conservatively designed, very traditional movements. They're not particularly good or bad, and they're not even finished very well. 

 They're reliable, but no more or less than a good ETA movement. 

 But then i'd never wear a rolex anyway. If i had the money, I'd get something else entirely. Possibly two or three something elses. 

 Frankly, Rolex is all about marketing, customer service, and price fixing. 

 They have outstanding marketing that probably won't get toppled any time soon. They're the most recognized luxury watch name and that probably won't change. 

 They give excellent service to their customers - as well they should after charging thousands of dollars for a watch that any other maker would only charge about $800 for. 

 It's the way they control the sales that bugs me. 

 A rolex salesman will tell you that the watch always appreciates in value - and this is somewhat true, because rolex will arbitrarily increase the price every year by a margin much wider than inflation. 

 And then to add insult to injury, they fill the face of the watch with ad copy._

 

i just passed up a brand new sea dweller at $5000 from a real AD localy out the door with Chicago tax..
 it was the best of the best in price i would ever find local on a brand new sea deweller after tax. i am not sorry one bit cause i know two stores who have pre owned 06/07 sd's at $4100.00 and i seen a few on the used market from good sellers at $3600. regular price on a new sd with tax is around $5900.00 

 Rolex has most of their dealers by the balls and i admire their business sense.

 why i dont have one on my wrist now?
 the date window is stamped and not beveled..sorry but even at $3600 it should have a beveled date..
 just like the lug holes in the older sub/sd's..lug hole in a luxury watch to me is not rite. my tissot prc does not even have lug holes..eew

 but knowing me one day i will have one on the wrist..it depends on my mood. last month i been looking lots but not in the mood to throw away another $3500+ on a watch..please dont call it smarts, that would be unfound in my buying habits..hahaha

 (no spell check used..late night post...going to bed and dreaming about a 10,000 ft deep titanuim lemon of a Breitling seawolf..good night)


----------



## music_man

is there a way to tell just by looking at a bracelet if it has omega style multi piece pins or cheap split pins? it is a zenith.

 i cannot push out omega pins myself so i was wondering.

 thanks,
 music_man


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is there a way to tell just by looking at a bracelet if it has omega style multi piece pins or cheap split pins? it is a zenith.

 i cannot push out omega pins myself so i was wondering.

 thanks,
 music_man_

 

Yes, you should be able to see the screw head if it's not a split pin. Often even split pins may be held in with locktite, and the recommended way of removing them if they won't go with a gentle tap, is to heat the bracelet gently with a heat gun (not too hot!) first, then extraction is much easier.


----------



## music_man

it is a pin not a screw. it seems to be a solid pin though. on the split pins you can see that the pin is split at the end. 

 the better bracelets that do not use screws like the omega, use a solid pin. with two or three bushings around the pin. it all slides in together and requires a special tool. a regular pin pusher usually will not remove those and certainly won't put them back in. i'd think the zenith uses something like that. if it is just a split pin that is a pretty cheap bracelet on a rather pricey watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll just bring it to a store. i was going to put a shark/stingray band on it. i don't really like metal for watches i actually wear. 

 music_man


----------



## jcn3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Petyot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My new toy... Ulysse Nardin Maxi Marine Diver in 43.7mm. 














_

 

very nice!! i'm a sucker for a great, unique diving watch.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it is a pin not a screw. it seems to be a solid pin though. on the split pins you can see that the pin is split at the end. 

 the better bracelets that do not use screws like the omega, use a solid pin. with two or three bushings around the pin. it all slides in together and requires a special tool. a regular pin pusher usually will not remove those and certainly won't put them back in. i'd think the zenith uses something like that. if it is just a split pin that is a pretty cheap bracelet on a rather pricey watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll just bring it to a store. i was going to put a shark/stingray band on it. i don't really like metal for watches i actually wear. 

 music_man_

 

AFIK, the best bands use links held together by screws. A solid pin, unless I'm mistaken, would be held in by some sort of mild adhesive such as locktite. The way my jeweler friend described to me, if I understood him correctly, is to warm up the band with a heat gun, then the pins can be extracted safely. I have several tools to remove and re-insert pins, and all friction fit pins with one exception were split pins. The one exception is with the Tissot T-Touch watches I have. They have a solid pin that is, indeed held in place with something like locktite. I changed the bands on two of them and used an invisibly small drop of krazy glue to keep the pin in place.

 On all my watches that use screws between the links, (Omega, Breitling, Ernst Benz, Ball,) they're so small in diameter, you might not even realize they're screws until you look at the ends with a loop. I have to use a very, very, very small screwdriver to fit in the slot.


----------



## gtp

I have this incoming to celebrate the completion of my chemotherapy and being cancer-free! It should be here tomorrow or Monday...can't wait!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gtp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have this incoming to celebrate the completion of my chemotherapy and being cancer-free! It should be here tomorrow or Monday...can't wait!




_

 

Congratulations on all counts!


----------



## MuZI

The Omega Seamaster is one of the most comfortable/sturdy watches I've ever worn.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_AFIK, the best bands use links held together by screws. A solid pin, unless I'm mistaken, would be held in by some sort of mild adhesive such as locktite. The way my jeweler friend described to me, if I understood him correctly, is to warm up the band with a heat gun, then the pins can be extracted safely. I have several tools to remove and re-insert pins, and all friction fit pins with one exception were split pins. The one exception is with the Tissot T-Touch watches I have. They have a solid pin that is, indeed held in place with something like locktite. I changed the bands on two of them and used an invisibly small drop of krazy glue to keep the pin in place.

 On all my watches that use screws between the links, (Omega, Breitling, Ernst Benz, Ball,) they're so small in diameter, you might not even realize they're screws until you look at the ends with a loop. I have to use a very, very, very small screwdriver to fit in the slot._

 

Hi kw

 Where are the screws located? My Omega has solid push pins in the band for adjustment, but I don't see any screws??? Are they visible?

 USG

 Edit for quick and dirty pic of bands.....


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gtp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have this incoming to celebrate the completion of my chemotherapy and being cancer-free! It should be here tomorrow or Monday...can't wait!




_

 

Congrats on all accounts!

 USG


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi kw

 Where are the screws located? My Omega has solid push pins in the band for adjustment, but I don't see any screws??? Are they visible?

 USG

 Edit for quick and dirty pic of bands.....




_

 

I see the screw heads in the Rolex band but the screws on my Omegas are just as small as what looks like pins in your picture. Look at it under a magnifier to see if there's a fine slot for screw driver. If it's a solid pin, then you may need to gently heat the band before extracting them. Often the secrws are locktited as well.


----------



## kontai69

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where are the screws located? My Omega has solid push pins in the band for adjustment, but I don't see any screws??? Are they visible?_

 

The Omega bracelets don't use screws but rather pins. 
 Here is a good tutorial on how to adjust the bracelet on Omegas...
http://mywatchmaker.net/epages/sizingbracelets.htm


----------



## music_man

as it turns out the zenith has the same exact type of pins as the omega.

 i always thought that if a band was considered high quality it must have screws. this must not be true. since zenith and omega are some of the best watches available(imho). 

 the thing is they are not split pins like on a $100 watch though. there must be a reason they use the pins. i am sure these companies could have used screws if they wanted to. some other companies use pins like this too. even an old iwc i have(maybe 25 years old).

 music_man


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gtp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have this incoming to celebrate the completion of my chemotherapy and being cancer-free! It should be here tomorrow or Monday...can't wait!




_

 

Very happy for you, and best of luck.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kontai69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Omega bracelets don't use screws but rather pins. 
 Here is a good tutorial on how to adjust the bracelet on Omegas...
http://mywatchmaker.net/epages/sizingbracelets.htm_

 

You are correct, I stand corrected. I was confusing the Planet Ocean bracelet with the Ball Skylab Commemorative bracelet.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_as it turns out the zenith has the same exact type of pins as the omega.

 i always thought that if a band was considered high quality it must have screws. this must not be true. since zenith and omega are some of the best watches available(imho). 

 the thing is they are not split pins like on a $100 watch though. there must be a reason they use the pins. i am sure these companies could have used screws if they wanted to. some other companies use pins like this too. even an old iwc i have(maybe 25 years old).

 music_man_

 

My watchmaker straightened me out on this one. The Omega pins have a "detent" inscribed in the pin. The barrel that it rides in has a detent as well and it is the detent in the barrel that captures the detent on the pin.


----------



## Petyot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gtp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have this incoming to celebrate the completion of my chemotherapy and being cancer-free! It should be here tomorrow or Monday...can't wait!




_

 

Congrats!


----------



## Petyot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jcn3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_very nice!! i'm a sucker for a great, unique diving watch._

 

I like diving watch too... Here are some of my other watches :











 And two others I unfortunately had to sell a few month ago to buy another one...






 Here is one last picture with my wife's divers watch :


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gtp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have this incoming to celebrate the completion of my chemotherapy and being cancer-free! It should be here tomorrow or Monday...can't wait!_

 

For what you must have went through, you deserve a lot more than a nice watch. Please stay healthy.


----------



## bhd812

Yeah people keep posting pics of the sub's and dwellers and seamasters and p/o's...

 my wallet hates your guts! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (more pics! more Pics! yeah!!!!!)


----------



## bhd812

Oh this reminds me..

 the other Day I was paying a toll on 355 and the toll booth dude reaches out his left hand and had a amazingly new Rolex Sub with date on. I reached out my hand to give him change and said "nice Sub". he looks at me and said "nice Navi" and let me go without paying the Toll..


 my friend in the car looks at me and said "so thats why you dont have an i-pass"


 stupid but funny...

 i need to work in a toll booth!


----------



## Aevum

a friend of mine looked at my omega and said "that dosnt really look like an omega" well, big deal, its curious when you have a series that out of the ordinary, people arent acustom to seeing a seamaster that dosnt have the diving timer ring,

 and also quite important, congrats on beating cancer,


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh this reminds me..

 the other Day I was paying a toll on 355 and the toll booth dude reaches out his left hand and had a amazingly new Rolex Sub with date on. I reached out my hand to give him change and said "nice Sub". he looks at me and said "nice Navi" and let me go without paying the Toll..


 my friend in the car looks at me and said "so thats why you dont have an i-pass"


 stupid but funny...

 i need to work in a toll booth!_

 

Hey bh how about some Navi Pics?


----------



## kontai69

Since people are posting pics of their dive watches, here is my Omega Seamaster Pro midsize...





 I've had it for over 5 years now and it still is accurate to +/- 2 seconds per day, well within chronometer specs. Mine has the "Bond" bracelet which Omega no longer pairs with the black dial/black bezel. They now come with the "Speedy" bracelet as pictured in the above post, so mine is kind of a collector's item.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kontai69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since people are posting pics of their dive watches, here is my Omega Seamaster Pro midsize...




 I've had it for over 5 years now and it still is accurate to +/- 2 seconds per day, well within chronometer specs. Mine has the "Bond" bracelet which Omega no longer pairs with the black dial/black bezel. They now come with the "Speedy" bracelet as pictured in the above post, so mine is kind of a collector's item.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Most impressive dude....... I always liked the non tapering Bond bracelet too.


----------



## gtp

Thank you all for your kind comments regarding the completion of my cancer treatment! I appreciate all of your positive thoughts.

 Back to watches: My Seamaster 2254.50 is here! It is great! Great (used) condition. It has matching serial numbers on the lugs and warranty card - it was originally bought from an authorized dealer less than a year ago. I love the size, style, comfort, and everything about it. It is running +6 seconds after 3 days.

 I seem to have a trend going here: My wife bought me a Speedmaster Pro three years ago after I completed my PhD in physics. Now I buy myself a Seamaster Pro after completing cancer treatment. So I guess with every major life event I get another Omega 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not really, I'm done with watches for a while


----------



## Aevum

is it just me ? or is the omega seamaster the most common watch in this thread ?


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is it just me ? or is the omega seamaster the most common watch in this thread ?_

 

It must be you....


----------



## Aevum

Well, heres mine, 

 sorry about the picture, my mother has my digicam right now, so i had to use my webcam, 





 for a cleaner picture, go to the 1988 Omega Seamaster multifunction on this webpage

http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/OmegaTable.htm

 the only thing that makes me uneasy about this watch is that its very "electronic" insted of a good old fashion mechanic movement, and it allready has 15 years on it, so im not sure how much the electronics will last and how much time omega will have replacement parts for this watch,


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It must be you....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_

 

wow that book has u/v paint on it....nice!!!!


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey bh how about some Navi Pics?_

 










 Come on Kw!!! i want to see your navi pics!..you have like 10 navi's...and more..and more.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, heres mine, 

 sorry about the picture, my mother has my digicam right now, so i had to use my webcam, 





 for a cleaner picture, go to the 1988 Omega Seamaster multifunction on this webpage

http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/OmegaTable.htm

 the only thing that makes me uneasy about this watch is that its very "electronic" insted of a good old fashion mechanic movement, and it allready has 15 years on it, so im not sure how much the electronics will last and how much time omega will have replacement parts for this watch,_

 


 Nice watch Aevum... 

 LOL, I forgot how many watches Reto has....


----------



## Bisco82

anyone own the Accutron York Chronograph? It has a black face, checkered dial... looking for opinions on it. Heres a url to a picture: http://www.amazon.com/Accutron-Mens-...8371792&sr=8-1


----------



## Vertigo-1

Took delivery of this baby today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :
















 I'll say, it is absolutely true...you really won't appreciate a Grand Seiko until you hold one in your hands. I was a bit underwhelmed by its simplistic appearance at first upon opening the box. But looking closely, it's undeniable that the Grand Seiko is _incredibly_ well finished. Polished surfaces are polished to an insane mirror gleam, and brushed surfaces are brushed very finely. I was surprised to find that even the sides of the clasp are highly polished, and the inside of the clasp itself is also brushed to a much finer degree than I've ever seen in any other watch maker's clasp. This is normally a part most other watch makers don't bother to detail very well being it's hardly ever seen, yet Seiko went the extra mile to highly finish even the inside of the clasp. Viewed from a distance, the entire watch has a very brilliant, diamond-like sparkle to it. Really a beautiful and stunning watch.


----------



## Petyot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vertigo-1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Took delivery of this baby today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :





_

 

Beautiful watch!


----------



## jaspert

I was smitten with watches at one stage. Much more $$ hobby than head-fi pursuit.


----------



## GAD

My Rolex TT Blue Sub






 Breitling Chrono Avenger






 Wore a Tag 2000 for 12 years - awesome watches. I pretty much love any watch, but some just grab me more than others. 

 GAD


----------



## Petyot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jaspert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was smitten with watches at one stage. Much more $$ hobby than head-fi pursuit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_

 

Nice collection. Interesting Seiko (with the orange hand). Is that a custom Samourai or a limited edition ?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_








 Come on Kw!!! i want to see your navi pics!..you have like 10 navi's...and more..and more._

 

I've only got 1 Navitimer. Heritage model. Seems like I've posted pics before, but I'll see if I can dig one up... Here are a couple I can find at the moment.








 Cheers!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vertigo-1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Took delivery of this baby today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :






 I'll say, it is absolutely true...you really won't appreciate a Grand Seiko until you hold one in your hands. ...Really a beautiful and stunning watch._

 

That is a beautiful watch! I've read that Seiko may start bringing GS into the US!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jaspert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was smitten with watches at one stage. Much more $$ hobby than head-fi pursuit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_

 

Very, very nice collection!, sorry about your wallet!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GAD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Rolex TT Blue Sub






 Breitling Chrono Avenger






 Wore a Tag 2000 for 12 years - awesome watches. I pretty much love any watch, but some just grab me more than others. 

 GAD_

 

Beautiful! Some day... The Chrono Avenger M1 is on my list...


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jaspert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was smitten with watches at one stage. Much more $$ hobby than head-fi pursuit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_

 

Very nice collection you got there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some day I am going to acquire a Panerai Luminor Power Reserve (titanium/steel)...


----------



## jaspert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Petyot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice collection. Interesting Seiko (with the orange hand). Is that a custom Samourai or a limited edition ?_

 

Not limited edition, just added a set of aftermarket hands to the Titanium Samurai.

 Pity my wallet indeed.


----------



## monolith

I've got two watches worth mentioning. The first here is a Rado DiaStar in a model they don't make any more (it's from 10+ years ago). In my opinion it's the nicest looking watch Rado has ever made:

 Thumbnail:





 The other watch is a Tissot T-Touch. I don't really want to bother with a picture of that, and you probably all know what it looks like. Here's a found picture of the model I have:


----------



## drizek

is the thermometer on the tissot accurate while it is still on your wrist? THe thing I hate about my casio is that I need to take it off of my wrist in order to get an accurate measurement. Otherwise it just stays around 30C


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drizek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is the thermometer on the tissot accurate while it is still on your wrist? THe thing I hate about my casio is that I need to take it off of my wrist in order to get an accurate measurement. Otherwise it just stays around 30C_

 

I have three Tissot T-Touch watches and they're awesome watches, but they're hampered by the laws of physics. 

 When worn, the case of the watch takes on the temperature of the wearer's wrist. You have to remove the watch for a few minutes to accurately assess the ambient room temperature. 

 The titanium models have smaller thermal mass and therefore conform to ambient temperatures more quickly than do the stainless steel models.


----------



## drizek

I just scratched my casio watch up against a glass shelf. There is now an inch long gash going right across the middle of it.

 Is there any cheap way to fix this? I have only had it for a year and its not worth it to spend another $170 on the newer models that don't even look as good as this one.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drizek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 I just scratched my casio watch up against a glass shelf. There is now an inch long gash going right across the middle of it.

 Is there any cheap way to fix this? I have only had it for a year and its not worth it to spend another $170 on the newer models that don't even look as good as this one._

 

Unfortunately, I believe your Casio uses a mineral glass crystal. They are resistant to scratching, but not immune, and once they're scratched, you need to replace them. I don't know if a replacement crystal is available for your Casio. The crystal shouldn't be too expensive. It may run you under $50.00 to have it replaced by a competent and honest watchmaker.

 Why don't you call or email Dave Jacobs, describing your watch and situation. He should know if crystals are available for those watches. He may have one in stock if it's a standard round crystal.

djwatchmaker.com

 Best of luck.


----------



## Aevum

i also have a tissot, bought a TXL chrono for my birthday a couple of years ago, its simple, and i like it, the t-touch seemed a bit too much for me,


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GAD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Rolex TT Blue Sub GAD_

 

GAD, What does the "TT" stand for? Is it two-tone?


----------



## Quaddy

wow i only just saw this thread, i have a major love affair with wristwatches, for many years, i used to work in a jewellers after school helping clean and restore clocks and watches, and bought my first proper time piece with my wages from there, it was the omega speedmaster mark II, vintage from the 1960s.

 i even geekily have had a subscription running with international watch magazine running since 1991

 i will list some pieces i recently sold after owning for a long time, had to raise some major funds;

 rolex cellini danaos
 omega speedmaster mark II
 bell and ross hydromax (world deepest certified divers watch) - gutted!!
 baume and mercier vintage 
 seiko bellmatic
 tag heuer executive
 omega deville
 rolex air king s/s
 breitling navitimer chrono-matic
 kienzle 'the deepest'
 citizen promaster divers

 ironically after owning all of those exotic models,

 the one watch i have constantly worn and the only watch i now own is my trusty navy seals jet black traser, by mb-microtech.

 my latest obsession has shifted away from horology and into audio.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Quaddy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[size=xx-small]wow i only just saw this thread, i have a major love affair with wristwatches, for many years, i used to work in a jewellers after school helping clean and restore clocks and watches, and bought my first proper time piece with my wages from there, it was the omega speedmaster mark II, vintage from the 1960s.

 i even geekily have had a subscription running with international watch magazine running since 1991

 i will list some pieces i recently sold after owning for a long time, had to raise some major funds;

 rolex cellini danaos
 omega speedmaster mark II
 bell and ross hydromax (world deepest certified divers watch) - gutted!!
 baume and mercier vintage 
 seiko bellmatic
 tag heuer executive
 omega deville
 rolex air king s/s
 breitling navitimer chrono-matic
 kienzle 'the deepest'
 citizen promaster divers

 ironically after owning all of those exotic models,

 the one watch i have constantly worn and the only watch i now own is my trusty navy seals jet black traser, by mb-microtech.

 my latest obsession has shifted away from horology and into audio.[/size] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, well, welcome to watch-fi, welcome to head-fi, and really extra sorry about your wallet!


----------



## Dimitris

Sorry to ask but how much would one be for the same condition as yours? I am asking because I have a $1000 budget and I was hoping that I could get one. Also in the case that its more used and doesnt come with a bracelet what would be a good price for one?


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gtp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you all for your kind comments regarding the completion of my cancer treatment! I appreciate all of your positive thoughts.

 Back to watches: My Seamaster 2254.50 is here! It is great! Great (used) condition. It has matching serial numbers on the lugs and warranty card - it was originally bought from an authorized dealer less than a year ago. I love the size, style, comfort, and everything about it. It is running +6 seconds after 3 days.

 I seem to have a trend going here: My wife bought me a Speedmaster Pro three years ago after I completed my PhD in physics. Now I buy myself a Seamaster Pro after completing cancer treatment. So I guess with every major life event I get another Omega 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not really, I'm done with watches for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dimitris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry to ask but how much would one be for the same condition as yours? I am asking because I have a $1000 budget and I was hoping that I could get one. Also in the case that its more used and doesnt come with a bracelet what would be a good price for one?_

 

Used Seamasters run for around $1000 used. There's two used ones right now on the Timezone.com trade forum going for $1000 or so, and they've been sitting there a few days already. 

 I had picked up a 2541.80 myself a while back and once you hold an Omega Seamaster in person, it's easy to see why the line has a reputation for being a "lot of watch for the money". It's a really solid, heavy piece, very well built, has one of the best casebacks in the business, and the Seamaster's signature wave dial is very cool when flashed around in the light.


----------



## monolith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drizek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_is the thermometer on the tissot accurate while it is still on your wrist? THe thing I hate about my casio is that I need to take it off of my wrist in order to get an accurate measurement. Otherwise it just stays around 30C_

 

This was pretty much answered by the person who directly replied to you. Mine usually reads around 30-32 as well.

 On a more interesting note, I fixed the picture of my other watch. Click for full size:


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_GAD, What does the "TT" stand for? Is it two-tone?_

 

any sub I seen stock blue from Rolex has been the Gold/Steel type. 

 there is the Green/steel anvy sub..


----------



## Rob N

What do people think of the current Seiko Premier Kinetic perpetuals?


----------



## Quaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rob N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What do people think of the current Seiko Premier Kinetic perpetuals?_

 

well they are certainly packed with features, i think seiko are a good solid make, and for 400-500 you would be getting a practical, long lasting piece with good warranty comeback.

 they arent the prettiest of watches i have ever seen but...


----------



## immtbiker

I have the Seiko Arctura Kinetic and wear it as my everyday work watch. I love it as much as my Submariner, Panerai and Bell & Ross. 
 I get compliments on it nearly everyday from my accounts. It cost $150 on Amazon.com


----------



## kwkarth

Anybody here own a Seiko Spring Drive?


----------



## Rob N

Here's my Seiko Premier Kinetic perpetual


----------



## uncletank88

Since there has been so much seiko love these past few pages i thought I'd add to it. 


][/url]



 I got it for my 19th birthday a few months back and absolutely love it. I have an Omega Speedmaster watch that cost at least 4-5 times as much and i wear my Seiko more frequently.


----------



## urabus

more seiko love


----------



## GAD

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_GAD, What does the "TT" stand for? Is it two-tone?_

 

Yup - TT = two tone. Subs come in stainless, stainless/gold, and all gold.

 GAD


----------



## MadDog5145

New custom strap:


----------



## krmathis

^ Great looking watch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I hope to get a hold of a Panerai one day...


----------



## Petyot

Nice looking strap! Who did it ? I am looking for a new one for my 190...


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Petyot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice looking strap! Who did it ? I am looking for a new one for my 190..._

 

I got it the strap made by Savage. Here is one of his listings with contact info. http://www.network54.com/Forum/35339...ge/1189132415/

 The leather is amazingly soft and the quality and worksmanship is great.


----------



## Petyot

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I see that we are on the same forums... Are you also on TimeZone ?


----------



## Aevum

i gut my ultrachron back from the shop, another 120 euros in repairs, but it finaly works, NEVER buy a used watch from ebay, 

 anyways, now that i have the longines back and my digital camara, i should take a group photo of the tissot, longines and omega to post, 

 btw, that strap is really nice, i should consider it for the longines,


----------



## immtbiker

Will that strap fit the PAM0112?

 ...and does it come in black (already have a brown one)?


----------



## Wotan1

Mine.....


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will that strap fit the PAM0112?

 ...and does it come in black (already have a brown one)?_

 

He's a custom strap maker so he'll make whatever you want.


----------



## immtbiker

Thanks. I'll contact him.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wotan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine.....









_

 

Nice!


----------



## Sovkiller

I was checking some of the Omega's Seamasters today, and for my surprise, some of the them are quartz movements!!!! Are those legit, I like quartz watches, but I never thought that any Omage would be quartz honestly, at those prices....

 Does anybody have any idea of the differences among them? 

 Any reliable place to get them cheap???


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Will that strap fit the PAM0112?

 ...and does it come in black (already have a brown one)?_

 

Here's another source to consider...

The Watch Prince






 They have a brick & mortar store near me and I know the guy who owns the business. He's good people.


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was checking some of the Omega's Seamasters today, and for my surprise, some of the them are quartz movements!!!! Are those legit, I like quartz watches, but I never thought that any Omage would be quartz honestly, at those prices....

 Does anybody have any idea of the differences among them? 

 Any reliable place to get them cheap???_

 

Yes, Omega has been making watches with ETA based quartz movements for quite some time. The Seamaster that I own is a quartz model. Nothing wrong with them at all, however its seconds accuracy is surprisingly not that great at all. Within a few days it will have gained a few seconds already. In comparison, I checked my recently aquired Grand Seiko (also quartz) against atomic clock time and it hasn't budged a second over a week. Then again, the quartz movement in the Grand Seiko is supposed to be accurate to +- 5 seconds _*a year*_!


----------



## Aevum

mine is quartz and half digital (seamaster multifunction), dosnt have a seconds hand, but it does have a nice stopwatch,

 and my tissot TXL is also quartz, quite decent watch for its price, 450 euros,


----------



## bhd812

I was practicing my Lighting controller in my room earlier today and thought about the Strap pics you guys are posting..

 Took a quick pic of my Breitling Navitimer with it's new Black Breitling strap on My newest toy...Martin Xciter!!! hehe oh the effects generator on her..


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was practicing my Lighting controller in my room earlier today and thought about the Strap pics you guys are posting..

 Took a quick pic of my Breitling Navitimer with it's new Black Breitling strap on My newest toy...Martin Xciter!!! hehe oh the effects generator on her..



_

 

Beautiful!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Took a quick pic of my Breitling Navitimer..._

 


 Life's too short to blow through the satiating things. We can go at any minute.

 Next time, take a loooong pic


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the Seiko Arctura Kinetic and wear it as my everyday work watch. I love it as much as my Submariner, Panerai and Bell & Ross. 
 I get compliments on it nearly everyday from my accounts. It cost $150 on Amazon.com

 http://hl-dc.com/watch/1Small.jpg[/i]
 [/td] [/tr] [/table]


Aaron, can you snap a pic of the strap? That watch looks pretty interesting._


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was practicing my Lighting controller in my room earlier today and thought about the Strap pics you guys are posting..

 Took a quick pic of my Breitling Navitimer with it's new Black Breitling strap on My newest toy...Martin Xciter!!! hehe oh the effects generator on her..



_

 

Really nice bh


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MrSlacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Aaron, can you snap a pic of the strap? That watch looks pretty interesting._

 

That's the strap.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...postcount=1615


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's the strap.

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showpo...postcount=1615_

 

I meant the back of it... clasp?(google 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )...I suck at this watch terminology

 hhhmm how come is it not on Seiko's website? I am trying to find the thickness of the actual watch.


----------



## music_man

hi,

 i have a little problem. i got a vintage movado wind-up. the crown is so small i can only use my nails but then i broke my nail! any idea what i could use to grasp the crown without trashing it?

 thanks,
 music_man


----------



## immtbiker

Music_Man
 You can wear a pair of tight fitting latex gloves (the kind proctologists use) and just roll the inside of your thumb along the crown.

 This is how I turn small shoulder bolts at work in really tight spaces.

*Mr. Slacker*...I'll snap you a pic of the clasp and band and post it, soon.

 Here's the deal with free shipping and no tax:

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Arctura-...9830615&sr=8-6


----------



## MrSlacker

Yeah i saw the listing on Amazing. However, I am afraid it'll be a bit big for my arm. Can you measure how thick it is?


----------



## immtbiker

The band is average thickness vulcanized rubber (certainly thinner than a metal bracelet) and the watch body is as thin as any watch. That's why I wear it for work. I don't slam it against everything like my Bell & Ross Space 3, which is a tuna can on a wrist.


----------



## immtbiker

Only for you, Mr. Slacker, would I breakout my camera at 2 a.m.


----------



## music_man

i am now taken aback by these metal bands that do not have screws. which has prompted me to want to put a rubber band on a seamaster. 

 is that a foolish move? i was of the understanding that the metal band is more desireable, regardless of how it is put together.

 thanks,
 music_man


----------



## Vertigo-1

The rule of thumb is to buy any watch, particularly high end watches, first with the metal bracelet, as it's usually extremely expensive to get the bracelet later versus just a strap (~$4-500 easily for a bracelet). Not to mention with straps, you have a much larger aftermarket to go to versus bracelets which may not fit nearly as well to the watch as the stock bracelet. And there's really nothing wrong with push pins, they hold links together very well. You generally will only see screws in bracelets on very upscale brands, Rolex comes to mind, Grand Seikos also use screws for their bracelets.


----------



## music_man

i thought omega and zenith were fairly upscale brands?

 they both use push pins. at least they are not the split pins on $200 watches. i guess i'll just keep the metal bracelet on the omega. i really like it's bracelet anyways. regardless of what holds it together. it has never come apart so i guess that is all that matters. it just bugs me that a ebel that was less money has screws. just nitpicking i guess.

 music_man


----------



## Shambla

This is my pride and joy:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









 It's a Seamaster Aqua Terra mid size quartz which I got about a year ago - not nearly as exotic as some of the watches in this thread but it's my first proper watch and as a joint graduation and 22nd birthday present you can't complain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . The flash makes it look a lot dirtier and more scratched than it is in real life (although it could do with a proper polish). Seems to keep very good time too compared to some of the quartz seamasters around - last set it on new years eve and it has only lost just over 10 seconds since then.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i thought omega and zenith were fairly upscale brands?

 they both use push pins. at least they are not the split pins on $200 watches. i guess i'll just keep the metal bracelet on the omega. i really like it's bracelet anyways. regardless of what holds it together. it has never come apart so i guess that is all that matters. it just bugs me that a ebel that was less money has screws. just nitpicking i guess.

 music_man_

 

lots of ways to judge a watch and to decide if personally a watch is upscale or not. some people won't buy a watch with a generic movement or even generic used for the base cali on a watch. some people won't buy cause a watch has a stamped window instead of beveled edge, etc etc...

 the Zenith is a watch for the movement, i was told its 100% in house even down to its base cali. Zenith seems to be going threw a new marketing campaign lately with this "euro deco" style and its really screwing up peoples idea of the Zenith brand. Zenith was bought by LVMH in 99 and that may of hurt their _upscale_ imagine to some also. yet Zenith has made some of the most highly regarded movements out their for brand as Rolex (daytona) and Panerai (pam 74) and has been well regarded in the past as a up scale..

 my point is there are many ways to personally think a watch is upscale or worth buying...some peoples points won't agree with others.
 then again some people look at this thread as a huge waste of money also..
 it is what it is so dont let the push pins VS screws boggle you to much..


----------



## MrSlacker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Only for you, Mr. Slacker, would I breakout my camera at 2 a.m. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 http://photo.head-fi.org/data/500/Seiko_Thickness_1.jpg[/IMG]

 http://photo.head-fi.org/data/500/Seiko_Thickness_2.jpg[/IMG]_

 

thanks man! Im gonna see what Amazon's return policy is for watches and I'll see how I well I do next week for my b-day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I bought a watch last year as a b-day present, so we'll see hehe


----------



## Aevum

well, as stated before, as soon as i gut my digicam back, i would take a "family photo" of my timepieces,





 from left to right
 Tissot TXL Chrono
 Longines UltraChron
 Omega Seamaster Multifunction


----------



## BlackJack

My first Automatic Watch purchase was a Zodiac Calame, black dial & leather band. LOL. My second Watch is a Zodiac - Calame Classique Chronograph(Maybe a knock off, but it smells like a real Aligator band). LOL. Before, Swatch bought them.






 Shot at 2007-09-24


----------



## chesebert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_lots of ways to judge a watch and to decide if personally a watch is upscale or not. some people won't buy a watch with a generic movement or even generic used for the base cali on a watch. some people won't buy cause a watch has a stamped window instead of beveled edge, etc etc...

 the Zenith is a watch for the movement, i was told its 100% in house even down to its base cali. Zenith seems to be going threw a new marketing campaign lately with this "euro deco" style and its really screwing up peoples idea of the Zenith brand. Zenith was bought by LVMH in 99 and that may of hurt their upscale imagine to some also. yet Zenith has made some of the most highly regarded movements out their for brand as Rolex (daytona) and Panerai (pam 74) and has been well regarded in the past as a up scale..

 my point is there are many ways to personally think a watch is upscale or worth buying...some peoples points won't agree with others.
 then again some people look at this thread as a huge waste of money also..
 it is what it is so dont let the push pins VS screws boggle you to much.._

 

zenith is awesome; my brother in law has a chronomaster with moon phase and its sweet. I actually prefer JLC for their movements. but really want I want is just any watch with tourbillon. ah...the most fascinating complication.


----------



## Aevum

theres 2 rules which related to watches

 1) a man is judged by 4 things, 
 his suite, his shoes, his haircut and his watch, 

 2) a man may only carry 2 pieces of jewelery normaly, his watch and his wedding ring,


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_theres 2 rules which related to watches

 1) a man is judged by 4 things, 
 his suite, his shoes, his haircut and his watch, 

 2) a man may only carry 2 pieces of jewelery normaly, his watch and his wedding ring,_

 

Bill Clinton our ex-president, uses a $30.00 Timex...that means that he is....


----------



## Aevum

but he had a nice suite and hair cut, plus. since hamilton is now owned by swatch, timex is the last "american" watch company, and being president of the united states, he has to use american products, 

 GW bush can wear a 300k patek philippe, he would still be a shmuck,


----------



## drizek

Aren't Nixon watches American?


----------



## Aevum

theres a differance, 

 nixon is a fashion accesory maker, not a watch maker, plus i dont see any US president wearing any thing called nixon,


----------



## drizek

good point...


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drizek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Aren't Nixon watches American?_

 

No, they're not typically marketed here, at least not until the last year or so.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_theres 2 rules which related to watches

 1) a man is judged by 4 things, 
 his suite, his shoes, his haircut and his watch, 

 2) a man may only carry 2 pieces of jewelery normaly, his watch and his wedding ring,_

 

I Love Rules, Who Made Up These?


----------



## Quaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I Love Rules, Who Made Up These?_

 

LOL, not sure, they could be aevums own rules.

 i used to play in society where those rules mattered, then i saw the light and got the hell out of dodge!

 i may return one day...


----------



## Aevum

kind of unspoken rules that you hear men speak about,


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bill Clinton our ex-president, uses a $30.00 Timex...that means that he is....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_


----------



## Sovkiller

This doesn't look anything fancy to me even while I do not beleive is a TImex, to be honest, IMO the leather strap Timex look a lot more refined...anyway here is the story:

 "...Disclaimer: This is a non-political, non-partisan Website. I like everyone. 


 Here is President Bill Clinton wearing a Timex Ironman LCD watch, during his presidency. Why is the leader of the USA not wearing a Patek Philippe or a Rolex? Is it because he is the people's President for the common man? Is it because Timex is the corporate descendant of a company which made the first "consumer" watches affordable and available to the ordinary working man? Is it because Timex had substantial operations in the state of Arkansas? Either way, he likes his Ironman. I like a fine Swiss watch, but I also have a fondness for the "low name" and the "no name" in watches. The Timex history is one of bringing the "unattainable" to everyday people. How more "American" a value is this for a President to encourage? Clinton has gotten a hard time for his plastic watch. I say, let him enjoy his Ironman. 


 Clinton has donated one of his earlier Ironmans, along with Hillary's inagural ball gown and Chelsea's ballet slippers, to the Smithsonian Institute..."


----------



## Aevum

for the same reason he has to wear hanes underware, wear a ralph lauren suite and be driven around in a cadillac, the president of the united states cant go around with a swiss watch, in an italian suite being driven around in a german car when all those products have equivalents made by american companies, even if the watch is made in japan, the car and suite in mexico and his underware in china, aslong as its an amercian brand, its cool,


----------



## immtbiker

I had this exact watch when I was 12 and Spiro Agnew plead "No Lo Contetso".


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

That doesn't look like a Timex to me.


----------



## immtbiker

That actually looks like a Panerai, to me.


----------



## f_klo

Bill Clinton is wearing a Panerai in that pic if you didn't know.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *f_klo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bill Clinton is wearing a Panerai in that pic if you didn't know._

 

Well it looks like it, and for sure he may a few more expensive watches as well, some of those personalities get a lot of gifts from friends...and watches are part of those gifts...

 Now honestly it could be a Panerai, but IMO it looks horrible (based on looks only) and I much preffer the look of some of the $30.00 Timex they have in Walmart...I don't know what is wrong with those watch makers, they are able to achieve almost perfect machines, and later on they ruin them with the horrible look, and artifacts...

 Is so hard to get a watch like those Omega or a Rolex posted before, or a Grand Seiko, simple, plain, traditional...and period...


----------



## drizek

More importantly, what is on his other hand? Looks like a 3rd grade art project.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drizek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_More importantly, what is on his other hand? Looks like a 3rd grade art project._

 

Maybe something Chelsea made for him.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *drizek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_More importantly, what is on his other hand? Looks like a 3rd grade art project._

 

That was Monica, read here






*[size=xx-small]Pramukh Swami Maharaj ties the sacred thread (nada chhadi) to former president Bill Clintons right wrist.[/size]*


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *f_klo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bill Clinton is wearing a Panerai in that pic if you didn't know._

 

Is there an echo in here?


----------



## rsaavedra

[size=small]...an echo in here?[/size]

 [size=x-small]...in here?[/size]

 [size=xx-small]...here?[/size]


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rsaavedra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[size=small]...an echo in here?[/size]

 [size=x-small]...in here?[/size]

 [size=xx-small]...in here?[/size] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

[size=large]LOL![/size]
 [size=medium]LOL![/size]
 [size=small]LOL![/size]
 [size=x-small]LOL![/size]


----------



## Aevum

anywas, was he president when they took the picture with the panerai ?

 anyways, for that kind of cash, i would go for a zenith, 
 i dont know how panerai is as a brand and quality wise, so it seems a bit weird to spend 5-10k on something italian built, (which isnt a car)


----------



## bhd812

I was going to say I read somewhere Clinton loves Panerai's cause they are easy to read. Mr. Stallone got Clinton turned on to them..





 I think i read somewhere bush wheres a Patek..

 Who cares about them cause I wear a...


 hahaha


----------



## Stoney

Just found this thread....

 My favorite that I own: IWC Big Pilot's Watch 5002.
 Other fav's I wear: Ventura v-matic Loga, Breitling Chronomat Longitude with croc deployant.
 A recent interest: Breitling Montbrillant Datora, Havana dial, croc deployant.

 Mine and more favorites: http://sonolithics.com/pics/watches


----------



## rb67

Just discovered this thread.





 My Traser P6500


----------



## kwkarth

Stoney, rb67,
 Nice watches!


----------



## Quaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rb67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just discovered this thread.





 My Traser P6500_

 

nice, and snap! - kind of, same watch, different facial branding. tritium m.b. microtech

 luminox 'navy seals' had it since 1997 and worn it virtually every day, and its still looks unblemished and works perfectly, of all the high end watched i have had. this 'low' end watch has proved to be my favorite and most rugged.

 stock image;


----------



## kwkarth

Mamiya RB67 thread moved here:
http://www.head-fi.org/forums/showthread.php?t=263079


----------



## rb67

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just found this thread....

 My favorite that I own: IWC Big Pilot's Watch 5002.
 Other fav's I wear: Ventura v-matic Loga, Breitling Chronomat Longitude with croc deployant.
 A recent interest: Breitling Montbrillant Datora, Havana dial, croc deployant.

 Mine and more favorites: http://sonolithics.com/pics/watches_

 

Oh man, nice collection! (and a single malt lover on top of that!)

 What's the Fleiger with the red hands? Big fan of fleigers.


----------



## Stoney

The red hands, in the upper left? I wish I knew who made them. I was told they were picked up at a show by a principal of County Comm in Santa Clara, made by an old man who I gathered was a one-man company. They were very inexpensive but have that great vintage altimeter look to them. Had to buy both!






 My favs: 

 IWC Big Pilot's Watch





 Ventura v-matic loga





 Breitling Chronomat Longitude (loved the face color with this strap)





 Bedat No. 7 (underappreciated brand... my ex-wife AND my fiancee wear No.3!)


----------



## rb67

I really like the clean design of the Ventura.

 Nice dial/strap on your Breitling. Real sharp!


----------



## m11a1

Absoletely love it.


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The red hands, in the upper left? I wish I knew who made them. I was told they were picked up at a show by a principal of County Comm in Santa Clara, made by an old man who I gathered was a one-man company. They were very inexpensive but have that great vintage altimeter look to them. Had to buy both!




_

 

Do you know how I can contact this man/company, Stoney? Those look like very nice watches and I'd like to see what he has and how much they'd cost.


----------



## RIDE

Just stumbled on this thread...love it!

 Big Panerai guy here...I am very active in the community and just love the brand. Here are a few pics of my babies...

 My rare sub...only 500 of these produced.
















 And my latest...a reissue of a 1938 Panerai. This is a real classic.











 And my Big Pilot that I regret selling...but will someday own again. This is a spectacular watch!






 Fun thread!

 RIDE


----------



## Quaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RIDE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just stumbled on this thread...love it!

 Big Panerai guy here...I am very active in the community and just love the brand. Here are a few pics of my babies...

 My rare sub...only 500 of these produced.


 And my latest...a reissue of a 1938 Panerai. This is a real classic.

 And my Big Pilot that I regret selling...but will someday own again. This is a spectacular watch!


 Fun thread!

 RIDE_

 

love your sub, breathtaking!


----------



## RIDE

Thanks! It's a real beauty indeed. Oh and of the 500 produced....mine is #500! Pretty cool!

 RIDE


----------



## kwkarth

those Subs are awesome!


----------



## Stoney

About the red hands watch, no, I don't know how to contact the maker. Even the guy I bought from doesn't... he picked them up in person at a show. Said the maker was old and might not be around long. 

 That sub is amazing. Two owners in one thread? And #500!

 I am temped at moments to sell the Big Pilot's Watch, but I'd take a cleaning compared to my purchase price... and I wear it weekly, and will enjoy it to my old age... which isn't long from now! 

 I managed to NOT buy this Brietling Montbrillant Datora, Havana dial. Just need to save up for after my intended's divorce... she'll be broke!


----------



## tjkurita

Ride! I think I know you from Paneristi. If you are the same Ride, that is. 

 Welcome to Head-fi. Sorry about your wallet. 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RIDE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just stumbled on this thread...love it!

 Big Panerai guy here...I am very active in the community and just love the brand. Here are a few pics of my babies...

 My rare sub...only 500 of these produced.
















 And my latest...a reissue of a 1938 Panerai. This is a real classic.











 And my Big Pilot that I regret selling...but will someday own again. This is a spectacular watch!






 Fun thread!

 RIDE_


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RIDE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My rare sub...only 500 of these produced.














_

 

A breathtaking Submersible you got there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I want one...


----------



## Petyot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RIDE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks! It's a real beauty indeed. Oh and of the 500 produced....mine is #500! Pretty cool!

 RIDE_

 

Welcome here from another Paneristi (also member of TimeZone).


----------



## RIDE

Right on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I recognize your handle Petyot!

 RIDE


----------



## Petyot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RIDE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Right on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I recognize your handle Petyot!

 RIDE_

 

This is really a small world, I know that you have met Marc and Nad and I was with them less than two weeks ago at our last GTG in Montreal (Mike Margolis was in town and he shows us some Hublot watches)!

 Maybe we will have a chance to meet at the 2008 F1 GTG!

 BTW, for your next RIDE shot, you should include some headphones in the picture!


----------



## Wmcmanus

I just bought a limited edition Fredrique Constant watch from my girlfriend who works as a sales lady at a duty free jewelry store here in Cayman. It's similar to this one, only in stainless steel rather than rose gold, and with a medium brown aliigator skin band rather than black:








http://www.frederique-constant.com/f...ub=40&offset=0

 It's not a very good picture, which is really surprising for a company like this! If they can make such fine watches, you would think they could hire someone to take dacent pics of them. The blue hands (I'm told it's hard to pull them out of the fire just in time before they turn black) are a stunning contrast to the silver background and you could literally spend hours looking at the details from front and back with a jewelers eye piece. Even with my substantial discount, it cost more than a new pair of R10's. But I like it and that's what counts!

 This pic gets a little closer to the 'look' but is an even worse pic!

http://www.frederique-constant.com/f...ub=40&offset=2


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just bought a limited edition Fredrique Constant watch from my girlfriend who works as a sales lady at a duty free jewelry store here in Cayman. It's similar to this one, only in stainless steel rather than rose gold, and with a medium brown aliigator skin band rather than black:

http://www.frederique-constant.com/f...ub=40&offset=0

 It's not a very good picture, which is really surprising for a company like this! If they can make such fine watches, you would think they could hire someone to take dacent pics of them. The blue hands (I'm told it's hard to pull them out of the fire just in time before they turn black) are a stunning contrast to the silver background and you could literally spend hours looking at the details from front and back with a jewelers eye piece. Even with my substantial discount, it cost more than a new pair of R10's. But I like it and that's what counts!

 This pic gets a little closer to the 'look' but is an even worse pic!

http://www.frederique-constant.com/f...ub=40&offset=2_

 

Very nice!


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_About the red hands watch, no, I don't know how to contact the maker. Even the guy I bought from doesn't... he picked them up in person at a show. Said the maker was old and might not be around long._

 

Ah, that's very unfortunate. Are there any identifying marks on engravings on the back of the case that might give a hint as to the maker's name or company? If you ever want to sell it, I'd be happy to take it off your hands foe you.


----------



## daba

My latest acquisition:






 45mm Planet Ocean.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My latest acquisition:






 45mm Planet Ocean._

 

Nice watch!


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice watch!_

 

QFT!

 in life the orange is so easy fitting to the eye, esp the Chrono version with the Orange color on the Sides of the start and stop buttons. this watch is amazingly versatile for such a color, you can do a rubber strap, orange leather strap, bracelet, black leather and to me the best color strap the black leather with dark orange piping. there is a nice review of this watch (maybe the 42mm version) against the Rolex sea dweller somewhere on the net. Omegas light up in a pretty and easy to read light blue tint instead of the common green seen on most watches. and don't get me started on the CO axial movement. even the chrono Version comes in at a fair price for a piece of this quality..well i really just like the watch to be honest.

 i think the three mid priced diving watches i would do if i could would be the Rolex Sea dweller, Omega Planet ocean Chrono in orange, and the Breitling sea wolf in yellow.


----------



## Aevum

another one to the Seamaster Cult, welcome to the club,


----------



## daba

I love Omegas. And bhd812 is right with the colors -- Omega really got it right this time with the hues. I had originally thought of getting the black bezel but in person the orange is just stunning.

 I'm thinking about picking up a 2254.50 soon: 





_Image courtesy of John Wilson over at the watchuseek forums_


----------



## gtp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *daba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love Omegas. And bhd812 is right with the colors -- Omega really got it right this time with the hues. I had originally thought of getting the black bezel but in person the orange is just stunning.

 I'm thinking about picking up a 2254.50 soon: _

 

I LOVE my 2254.50. It is really my favorite and I am not interested in any others. For me, it is just right.

 Initially I wasn't sure about the waves on the dial, but now I love the 3D effect they add to the watch.

 See my post earlier in this thread for a pic.


----------



## MrJoshua

I love the waves on my Seamaster Professional!

 I have the simpler bracelet on mine which I personally prefer, but each to his own!

 Mine needs a service now... £180 that I don't really have, and 8 weeks without it, but the watch needs it... It stopped last week during the night, it's just not holding it's "charge" any more.
 The full service apparently makes it "as new", so it'll be worth it.

 Has anyone had their Omega chronometer serviced recently? How was it?

 I'm currently rocking this (my spare watch):






 Image courtesy www.timefactors.com

 It's a Seiko Superior 5 Sports (automatic)... Cost almost half the price of my Omega service!!!


----------



## uzziah

i'm hunting for a classic, THIN, analog watch; leather band; something simple

 i don't like big bulky watches, looking for something very thin; doesn't need ANY features at all, all i want is an analog watch, and that's it, no alarm, no need for anything else

 anyone point me in the right direction? i'm thinking in the low $100's as a price range


----------



## Rock&Roll Ninja

Wal*Mart has hundreds of inexpensive watches, most even keep pretty good time.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uzziah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i'm hunting for a classic, THIN, analog watch; leather band; something simple

 i don't like big bulky watches, looking for something very thin; doesn't need ANY features at all, all i want is an analog watch, and that's it, no alarm, no need for anything else

 anyone point me in the right direction? i'm thinking in the low $100's as a price range_

 

Skagen sounds like your cup of tea






 Here's a bunch of them:

http://www.amazon.com/Watches-Jewelr...R&brand=Skagen


----------



## Quaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Skagen sounds like your cup of tea


 Here's a bunch of them:

http://www.amazon.com/Watches-Jewelr...R&brand=Skagen_

 

x2 - good old skagen!


----------



## Kasp3r

i love the look of skeleton watches, i think they look really neat. Is there anything i should know about them? Ive seen some Adee Kaye Skeleton watches and i really like the look of those.

 Should I buy Adee Kaye? Or do you guys recommend something else?


----------



## coolshot

anyone know how much it costs to service an omega automatic? I've had my constellation since 2002? as a gift from my mom. I think the self winding mechanism stopped working as i wore as an everyday watch even working in a warehouse


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kasp3r* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i love the look of skeleton watches, i think they look really neat. Is there anything i should know about them? Ive seen some Adee Kaye Skeleton watches and i really like the look of those.

 Should I buy Adee Kaye? Or do you guys recommend something else?_

 

Adee Kaye is ok for the money. It's important that you buy them from someone who will service them. I find their mainspring reserve relatively short on the three I have, but it's nice style for the $$.

 Check out DJ Watchmaker.
http://djwatchmaker.com/
 If you don't see the model you want, call or write him.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coolshot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone know how much it costs to service an omega automatic? I've had my constellation since 2002? as a gift from my mom. I think the self winding mechanism stopped working as i wore as an everyday watch even working in a warehouse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Generally, it costs an arm and a leg to have a good watch serviced. Are you sure your Constellation is an automatic an not a quartz model? They make both. In the event it is an automatic in need of service, you have a couple of options.... Even if you take it to an authorized Omega dealer, there's no guarantee they have an authorized watchmaker on the premises. They could send it to an Omega service center for you (and it will still cost and arm and a leg, and you may still not be happy with the results) or... I personally know a couple of the best watchmaker's in the country, one works for an Omega boutique shop, and the other is independent. I would be happy to put you in touch with either one.


----------



## bhd812

KWKarth..

 don't you have a Omega Speedmaster? I could of sworn you posted pics way before in this thread as your Fav at the time..what do you like about it from others?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Generally, it costs an arm and a leg to have a good watch serviced. Are you sure your Constellation is an automatic an not a quartz model? They make both. In the event it is an automatic in need of service, you have a couple of options.... Even if you take it to an authorized Omega dealer, there's no guarantee they have an authorized watchmaker on the premises. They could send it to an Omega service center for you (and it will still cost and arm and a leg, and you may still not be happy with the results) or... I personally know a couple of the best watchmaker's in the country, one works for an Omega boutique shop, and the other is independent. I would be happy to put you in touch with either one._

 

I also found an excellent independent watchmaker to service my circa 1973 Omega Constellation. I know servicing is expensive at +/-$300 to $500. However some of these watches retail for $15,000+ so 2% every 7-10 years is not so bad.


----------



## coolshot

here it is frozen in time.... well not really, i can wear it and it will move but it always sticks periodically. Might as well be a bracelet. Most of my family have constellations but their models all happen quartz, except for my aunt who has 70's 18k gold one from saudi arabia that still runs. I looked around and the refrence number seems to be 1502.40.00 or 1552.40.00. Both refrence to self winding automatic though. I really dont want to pay 500+ on a ~2k watch. I can get a nice quartz movado for that price and be done with it. Im already wearing a plain $100 watch and its a pain to wear automatics only special occasions because they will stop on you.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_KWKarth..

 don't you have a Omega Speedmaster? I could of sworn you posted pics way before in this thread as your Fav at the time..what do you like about it from others?_

 

Nope, I have the Seamaster Planet Ocean Chronograph, and it's almost still my favorite watch. It is incredibly rugged, and keeps awesome time. +-1 second a day, measured over the course of a month, twice.

 My affections are split between that and my Omega Hour Vision and Maurice Lacroix triple time, jump hour alarm automatic.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coolshot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




 here it is frozen in time.... well not really i can wear it and it will move but it always sticks periodically. Might as well be a bracelet. Most of my family have constellations but their models all happen quartz except for my aunt who has 70's 18k gold one from saudi arabia that still runs. I looked around and the refrence number seems to be 1502.40.00 
 or 1552.40.00. Both refrence to self winding automatic though. I really dont want to pay 500+ on a ~2k watch. I can get a nice quartz movado for that price and be done with it. Im already wearing a plain $100 watch and its a pain to wear automatics only special occasions because they will stop on you._

 

That looks like a nice watch. You don't see the dark face too often. It will easily run you $300-$600 for a full service.


----------



## Aevum

actually, i think omega has a refurbishing program that they take it apart, clean it, repair it, and put it back togather, around 200-300 Swiss francs,


----------



## coolshot

here is my broken one with my moms. I know Lisa is partial to constellations.


----------



## Kasp3r

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Adee Kaye is ok for the money. It's important that you buy them from someone who will service them. I find their mainspring reserve relatively short on the three I have, but it's nice style for the $$.

 Check out DJ Watchmaker.
http://djwatchmaker.com/
 If you don't see the model you want, call or write him._

 

Well I really like this model, style. I dont know if its a specific style but it fits me very well. I will be wearing these watches for my work....






 These two from amazon

 Stuhrling Mens Eagle Watch
http://www.amazon.com/Stuhrling-Mens...875624&sr=1-66

 Sekio

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SGF649-M...910074&sr=1-41

 I really am not sure which watch i want, but i am leaning towards teh seiko, its cheaper, stainless, has all numbers displayed ( I like atleast 4 numbers on it haha) and the date ;D


----------



## kwkarth

I have that exact model. I bought it from DJWatchmaker. It looks very nice. Nice rose gold color.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kasp3r* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well I really like this model, style. I dont know if its a specific style but it fits me very well. I will be wearing these watches for my work....






 These two from amazon

 Stuhrling Mens Eagle Watch
http://www.amazon.com/Stuhrling-Mens...875624&sr=1-66

 Sekio

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SGF649-M...910074&sr=1-41

 I really am not sure which watch i want, but i am leaning towards teh seiko, its cheaper, stainless, has all numbers displayed ( I like atleast 4 numbers on it haha) and the date ;D_

 

The Seiko is probably the best of the three, but the Adee Kaye looks the best. Keep in mind that the Seiko is a quartz model and the Adee Kaye is an automatic with power reserve indicator. The Adee Kaye also displays the date.


----------



## Stoney

My Breitling was serviced free outside of warranty because the problem traces back to previous attempts to repair during warranty. Good companies like to stand by their product quality. So, see what you can negotiate in terms of goodwill for factory service.


----------



## Kasp3r

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have that exact model. I bought it from DJWatchmaker. It looks very nice. Nice rose gold color.



 The Seiko is probably the best of the three, but the Adee Kaye looks the best. Keep in mind that the Seiko is a quartz model and the Adee Kaye is an automatic with power reserve indicator. The Adee Kaye also displays the date._

 

well i just bought the seiko! Thanks for the advice, i will let you know my impressions!


----------



## nsjong

My watch as of the moment, more coming later.
 Homage to the Omega Seamaster, I love this watch. For $65, it's just unbeatable. Loses maybe 10 - 20 seconds a week.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nsjong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 My watch as of the moment, more coming later.
 Homage to the Omega Seamaster, I love this watch. For $65, it's just unbeatable. Loses maybe 10 - 20 seconds a week._

 

It is a good price for a nice looking watch.


----------



## roastpuff

Picked up two nice budget watches to replace my current pair - one for nice(r)/dressier events, and a daily beater. 





 Seiko SND255-P1. It uses calibre 7T92 (quartz), is water-resistant to 100m (with a screw-down crown!), and looks vaguely like a Breitling Navitimer. Not bad for $85, shipping included! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Casio Wave Ceptor WVA105HDA-2AV. For $29... makes a great daily beater! The fact that I don't have to set it just means less fuss for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Atomic time-keeping FTW!


----------



## immtbiker

roastpuff, 

 -the Seiko has more *numbers *on it than a Scientific Calculator (wow)

 -me like the *Casio *(has the semi-same bezel as the Tag Kirium line)


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_roastpuff, 

 -the Seiko has more *numbers *on it than a Scientific Calculator (wow)

 -me like the *Casio *(has the semi-same bezel as the Tag Kirium line)_

 

Heh. With the Seiko, I'm just aiming to dazzle with numbers and stats rather than the price tag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It certainly _looks_ impressive, with such a cluttered dial and bezel. I even think that both the inner and outer bezels rotate. 

 The Casio has that combination of good looks and functionality that can sometimes be hard to find. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It does sort of look like the Kirium, doesn't it? Too bad the whole back isn't an LCD display.


----------



## Aevum

i have this seiko that the entire face was a photovoltaic cell (solar cell), worked great for a while, as long as you gave it some sun a few moments a day, it would keep ticking, untill i made the mistake of taking it to the land of eternal darkness, england..... london to be exact, it stopped at around 3am, i woke up in the morning, put it on, saw it stopped, exposed it to some sunlight, it started marching again, but i think it suffered some kind of damage, or the battery wasnt supposed to be empty, so every time it lasted less and needed more sunshine to recharge untill it stopped and died, and never charged again,


----------



## Audio-Fi

I have 1 Rolex, 1 Patek Philippe and most of them are Fossil

 Rolex Daytona:


----------



## bhd812

Can you post a pic of the patek?


----------



## Petyot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Fi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have 1 Rolex, 1 Patek Philippe and most of them are Fossil

 Rolex Daytona:



_

 

And that watch really looks like what it is... a fake watch! I REALLY don't understand the idea of getting a fake watch. Go buy a nice real Seiko for the same money...


----------



## Aevum

fake rolexes arent worth it, unless its a really good replica, and even then, you just have a saiko or casio in drag,


----------



## chesebert

How can you tell real from fake? I don't personally care for Rolex so I have no clue.


----------



## Audio-Fi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Petyot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And that watch really looks like what it is... a fake watch! I REALLY don't understand the idea of getting a fake watch. Go buy a nice real Seiko for the same money..._

 

It's not fake.....


----------



## roastpuff

The whole "Superlative Cosmograph" thing threw me for a loop until I Googled it. 

 Rolex really names it that? Whaaaaaa?


----------



## Aevum

i didnt say it was fake, i just said fakes arent worth it, 

 fake goods are for people who care more about the brand then the quality, and usualy are showoffs who become the laughing stock of the party when they try to convice people that the crap they have on their wrist is real,

 another thing that annoys me is that if i have an omega, and suddently i see down the street someone whos style or general act isnt exactly pleasing to me, wearing the same watch, i would think twice about making my next watch an omega,


----------



## Petyot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Fi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's not fake....._

 

Ok, let me put it another way... Maybe YOUR rolex is not a fake but the picture you have posted here on this forum is the picture of a fake Rolex


----------



## Petyot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chesebert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How can you tell real from fake? I don't personally care for Rolex so I have no clue._

 

It could be hard sometimes. There are some REALLY good fake out there... but this one is a bad one.

 Here is the picture of the fake one 





 and here is a picture of a real one (Picture from LauranceYap on TimeZone)





 Look at the number on the sub-dial. Specifically the distance between the numbers and the black circle in the middle of each sub-dial... See the differences ?

 The second picture is from a "new" daytona with the "fat" hands. Here is a picture of my daytona with the "old" hands.






 Now compare the hands of my Daytona to the hands of the daytona on the first picture. You can easily see that the hands are not the same (specifically the position of the luminova on the hands...).

 That are some of the details that shows that this is a picture of a fake Rolex...


----------



## chesebert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Petyot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It could be hard sometimes. There are some REALLY good fake out there... but this one is a bad one.


 That are some of the details that shows that this is a picture of a fake Rolex...



_

 

Thanks. I also noticed the front sapphire crystal is not really sapphire crystal, but mere glass; unless its a really bad angle.

 Also noticed the letters are not of the same font. 

 I would have had much easier time to tell the real from fake but for the Rolex; GO, IWC, JLC would have all been easier


----------



## Petyot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chesebert* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks. I also noticed the front sapphire crystal is not really sapphire crystal, but mere glass; unless its a really bad angle.

 Also noticed the letters are not of the same font._

 

You're right. And the inner bezel is not at the right angle... 

 So, if our friend who did post the picture still think that this is a real one, I would love to know his argument...


----------



## omegaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_fake rolexes arent worth it, unless its a really good replica, and even then, you just have a saiko or casio in drag,_

 

Even good replicas aren't worth, Why buy something if its not the real thing. May as well buy the Seiko or Casio and admit it.

 They are still nice watches.

*Audio-fi*
 The Rolex is a fake. I just hope you didn't get stung and pay a lot for it !!!!!


----------



## jterp7

all i'm rocking now is a seiko blue monster for daily wear, I bought this over the orange/black mainly for the sapphire crystal..and because I like the color blue..it was also limited production


----------



## milkpowder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *omegaman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Even good replicas aren't worth, Why buy something if its not the real thing. *May as well buy the Seiko or Casio and admit it.*

 They are still nice watches._

 

True. I don't understand why someone would want a fake Rolex. For some reason, knowing that you have just (over)paid for a piece of Swiss mechanical wonder is much more satisfying! (I'm not trying to be sarcastic at all) There's just something euphoric about buying luxury goods


----------



## Audio-Fi

I'm saying is that mine is not fake. The picture I got from Google probably is. I got it from a jeweler.


----------



## bhd812

there goes my chances of seeing a patek posted...

 oh well


----------



## chesebert

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_there goes my chances of seeing a patek posted...

 oh well_

 

x2. sad day


----------



## kwkarth

Guys, I appreciate the education on recognizing a fake Daytona. I personally don't own any Rolex watches, but I find the subject fascinating!


----------



## MrSlacker

Does anyone know any good watch stores in NYC that has good selection of budget watches? I would like to see how a watch looks on my wrist before buying it...


----------



## Quaddy

talking about fakes, i had a real spiv salesman at work once, real wideboy, he came in one day and proudly revealed his new aquisition, and proceeded to show us his 'rolex', it was a daytona coincidentally, cant remember which sub-model/variant

 being polite as i am, and with him blisfully unaware as to my background in horology, proceeded to praise and admire it, after the embarrasing cringeworthy five minute speel of how he had been offered this amazing deal of the century at a closing down jewellers, i was convinced it was a replica. 

 one of my colleagues asked me how i could be so sure, discussing it later over lunch.

 i said a few things, firstly, someone on this guys wages and past taste wouldnt really be the type who blows it all on such an expensive model, the airking maybe, different kettle of fish. (but not wanting to base it all on a bit of an unfair stereotype)

 secondly, the daytona is a very highly ranked copied model in the fake market.

 thirdly, the size! - a real rolex often suprises people in the flesh as to its unassuming and compact understated size and proportions.

 although the fakers are supposed to make them exactly to scale, and am sure do now more than ever, this daytona, was oversized and a big looking watch, its scale i would guess was about 25% bigger than a real daytona.

 and the small attention to detail is never there, the finish and the patina of the dials and face and overall look. you just know!

 lastly, i casually mentioned that the text on the face was the final straw, challenged as to why this was so, i answered, well,

 that sales guys piece had the words "superlative chronograph" on the dial.

 i explained this to my colleague but for the purpose of this cliffhanger, will leave it at that for the initiated to know and the un-initiated to remain as such....







 my dearly departed rose & white gold rolex cellini 'danaos', sold to fund audio gear!!!!


----------



## chesebert

I don't know why folks are fascinated by Rolex....they don't even come with a display back!!! I want see those shiny gears! (granted even most patek don't have display back..but at least you know its all gold inside patek


----------



## rb67

Yeah, i'm not too much of a fan of Rolex myself. I'll take a Dornbluth & Sohn any day over a Daytona.

 from:
http://www.chronomania.net/contenus/...dornbluth.html





 Absolutely stunning movement, and a beautiful watch overall. Maybe one day......


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Quaddy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...
 that sales guys piece had the words "superlative chronograph" on the dial._

 

Superlative *Chronograph*? That's pretty funny.


----------



## bhd812

I have a thing (like is talked about lots earlier in the thread) for Sea dwellers and Subs. but i never could understand the Daytona love, maybe once i own a Rolex then i would appreciate it more..not sure.
 reminds me of Panerai with the demand on them to price. 

 My brother keeps telling me to sell everything and get a Daytona.


----------



## Audio-Fi

I got the Rolex because of the looks and the brand name.


----------



## omegaman

I love my Omega Speedmaster moonwatch but a sea dweller is next on my list. I just have to stop spending my money on music !!!


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roastpuff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Picked up two nice budget watches to replace my current pair - one for nice(r)/dressier events, and a daily beater. 





 Seiko SND255-P1. It uses calibre 7T92 (quartz), is water-resistant to 100m (with a screw-down crown!), and looks vaguely like a Breitling Navitimer. Not bad for $85, shipping included! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nice watch Roastpuff! I've always been a Seiko fanboy, where'd you score one for $85?


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice watch Roastpuff! I've always been a Seiko fanboy, where'd you score one for $85? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

WatchUSeek forums. I was going to grab a cheaper Casio one, but I got beat to it. The guy had this for sale though...


----------



## Sovkiller

Got this beauty today (sorry for the stock pictures) Always been a fan of the russian watches, maybe trauma from the childhood...LOL...not sure how good or bad these new russian watches are, but the old ones were pretty good, mainly copy of swiss movements in the majority, this one is 31 jewels, automatic, with an exhibition caseback:


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got this beauty today (sorry for the stock pictures) Always been a fan of the russian watches, maybe trauma from the childhood...LOL...not sure how good or bad these new russian watches are, but the old ones were pretty good, mainly copy of swiss movements in the majority, this one is 31 jewels, automatic, with an exhibition caseback:



















_

 

That's a really nice looking watch!


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roastpuff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_WatchUSeek forums. I was going to grab a cheaper Casio one, but I got beat to it. The guy had this for sale though... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Great deal! I'll keep an eye out for one.


----------



## Lollan

This may be a really stupid question, but I feel this to be the most appropriate area on head-fi to ask: How does one widen their wrist? My wrist looks so silly wearing a linked watch and I have to remove so many links just to keep it up, any exercises or something?


----------



## Aevum

do weights and arm excersizes, eat lots of carbs and protein to build mass, 

 i usualy use it as a mesurment, the omega is usualy tight on me, but the tissot is somewhat loose, so if i lose weight, i can usualy spin the tissot around my wrist, but if i gain weight, i notice when i cant spin it so mucn anymore, and i know i have to lose some mass there, 

 or you can just go for a nice crock or leather wristband, i personaly find it a bit tight,


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great deal! I'll keep an eye out for one._

 

Yep, lots of deals there. My next aim is for a tritium-tube watch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Maybe a Ball...?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roastpuff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep, lots of deals there. My next aim is for a tritium-tube watch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe a Ball...?_

 

Ball Watches are well made and reasonably priced. They've got an increasingly wider selection of styles now too.
 This one is one of my favorites:







 I've had this one for about a year.

 Here's one I've had for about 3 years:








 Awesome watches.


----------



## Aevum

very nice watch, i´ve always had somewhat of a dislike for titanium watches, i guess that i have the weight related stereotype stuck in my head, 

 but it is really nice,


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_very nice watch, i´ve always had somewhat of a dislike for titanium watches, i guess that i have the weight related stereotype stuck in my head, 

 but it is really nice,_

 

The first watch pictured is in stainless and is a limited edition of 1600 total units.

 The second watch is an all titanium outer case, with a titanium & stainless bracelet. The watch, although heavy, is far lighter than it would have been in all stainless.


----------



## VicAjax

i just got myself a hot spankin' new watch for my birthday.

 behold, the Nixon Rotolog with teak wood paneling:


----------



## Quaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i just got myself a hot spankin' new watch for my birthday.

 behold, the Nixon Rotolog with teak wood paneling:




_

 

different!! nice too. very retroid!

 i am serious when i say this, thats a good idea to have a wooden watch, as there are times when i am out and have no access to wooden objects, and my OCD kicks in and i get a morbid fear of death or something bad and i need to touch wood, and i cant, its a nightmare, i touch my head as a joke but that just wont do really, with that i could have it at '_hand_' at all '_time_'!

 thanks for the mindjog!


----------



## Aevum

i´ve had a nixon, gave it to a cousin of mine, but i kept looking at it, it was a lealther "belt" with the watch on it, no idea how to change battery, very rugged metal build,


----------



## BudmanNC

Now, that's different! I really like it.

 Buddy


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lollan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This may be a really stupid question, but I feel this to be the most appropriate area on head-fi to ask: How does one widen their wrist? My wrist looks so silly wearing a linked watch and I have to remove so many links just to keep it up, any exercises or something? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

http://www.indoorclimbing.com/Forearm_Exercise.html


----------



## upstateguy

I made these silhouettes back in '03 for a different forum, but it's fun guessing what these watches are. 






 USG


----------



## VicAjax

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Quaddy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_different!! nice too. very retroid!_

 

thanks! i really love this watch. it's nothing high-fallutin', but it's very well made, it has great weight to it, and it's turned out to be quite the conversation piece.

 it's got style without being trendy, i think.

  Quote:


 i am serious when i say this, thats a good idea to have a wooden watch, as there are times when i am out and have no access to wooden objects, and my OCD kicks in and i get a morbid fear of death or something bad and i need to touch wood, and i cant, its a nightmare, i touch my head as a joke but that just wont do really, with that i could have it at '_hand_' at all '_time_'!

 thanks for the mindjog! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

you know, i hadn't even thought of that... i knock wood all the time, and it would never have occurred to me that i can now use my watch instead of my head! thanks!


----------



## Territhemayor

I only know that the top middle is a rolex submariner or seadweller. Newer model, post 1970s.
 I'm a big rolex guy, not much else. I've got some rare ones


----------



## rhodyavphile

I am seeing
 2 Panerai, 1 Luminor and one Radiomir GMT Alarm
 A chronoswiss
 An Anonimo
 and a Rolex but thats all I got...


----------



## Joshatdot

Not my watch, but I don't have a decent digi cam. Mine has Gold accents, numbers on dial, buttons and the "T" in the links are gold.

 edit: found pic just like mine!


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I made these silhouettes back in '03 for a different forum, but it's fun guessing what these watches are. 

 USG_

 

You guys are guessing correctly so far..... keep it up.....

 good eye on the Anonimo rhodyavphile ....

 come on, you know the rest of them........

 USG


----------



## rb67

Bottom right,
 Archimede Pilot?


----------



## bhd812

all i can eye is the Pam's. other then that i am useless..


----------



## chesebert

I was really in the JLC camp but now I am more GO kinda person. I have contemplated getting a GO senator.....then reality sat in and I got back to earth


----------



## MrSlacker

Invicta Men's ll Collection Racing Sport Chronograph Watch 3913 $95


----------



## MrFaust

OK time for me to chime in here... Back in 1992-1993 I saw a watch at a comicbook shop in Arlington Texas that I have never been able to forget about much less find again. I can't remember if it was a Swatch or a Fossil. It was brown marble with tarnished brass. The band was a dark brown leather. The face had the zodiac symbols for the hour markers. I went back a week after I saw it to buy it. Of course the damn thing was gone. A year later I found out that my girlfriend at that time was the one that had bought it. She had apparently lost it a month or so before we started dating. I have never been able to find another one. Does anyone happen to familiar with either of these brands enough to know which it might be?


----------



## Dimitris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rb67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bottom right,
 Archimede Pilot?_

 

I think that will be the IWC Pilot which is similar and 10x more expensive.


----------



## SoFlaChris

Here's my "everyday carry":
















 Tritium TSAR


----------



## KennyX

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I made these silhouettes back in '03 for a different forum, but it's fun guessing what these watches are. 


 USG_

 

I see 3? panerai's? 2 are radomirs (one of them is a GMT?)
 I also see a Seamaster... most lilkely the old Bond watch (bond bracelet is clearly visable).


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SoFlaChris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my "everyday carry":

 Tritium TSAR_

 

While Head-fi was down... I picked up one of these for myself. 

 And a Luminox 3001. 

 I think I got bit by the tritium bug. Will I get mutant wristwatch superpowers?


----------



## zoomjohn

My present watch until my wallet can afford an upgrade.


----------



## ozz

still happy with my rolex datejust.


----------



## SuperNothing

I have a Breitling Navitimer Cosmonaute. This is the watch I wear everyday. I don't have a chance right now to take a picture of my actual watch so I found a picture on google. I also have a white gold Rolex Daytona Cosmograph with meteorite dial but I only wear that on special occasions.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SuperNothing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 I have a Breitling Navitimer Cosmonaute. This is the watch I wear everyday. I don't have a chance right now to take a picture of my actual watch so I found a picture on google. I also have a white gold Rolex Daytona Cosmograph with meteorite dial but I only wear that on special occasions._

 

Great minds think alike! nice choice!

 Here is a few pics of Immtbikers Panerai 112 on MY wrist! this was really cool to try out the 112 as it is the Panerai i always looked for but never could find one. thanks for letting me try it on my wrist, she is big but i think she can live happily on my wrist in the future!


----------



## lisnalee

Here is a few pics of Immtbikers Panerai 112 on MY wrist! this was really cool to try out the 112 as it is the Panerai i always looked for but never could find one. thanks for letting me try it on my wrist, she is big but i think she can live happily on my wrist in the future!










[/QUOTE]

 Nice Panerai.

 Definately a panerai is what im buying for my next watch.


----------



## roastpuff

Well, since Head-Fi was down... several Head-Fiers, including I, decided to migrate to WatchUSeek forums... 

 And I ended up with these two: 

 Luminox 3001, on a OD NATO strap right now. 






 And a Marathon TSAR, soon going to go onto an Orange 2-piece Zulu strap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Terrible. I get out of headphones just to go into watches...


----------



## Cecala

This is my lovely Sinn U1 watch. Made from German U-Boot Steel and water proof down to 1000m.
 The pictures I have provided here are not mine. I hope the owner won't mind to much.


----------



## MuZI

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Cecala* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is my lovely Sinn U1 watch. Made from German U-Boot Steel and water proof down to 1000m.
 The pictures I have provided here are not mine. I hope the owner won't mind to much._

 

Sweet watch.

 I ended up picking the UX and my friend got a U1... kind like a BFF bracelet thing.


----------



## Vertigo-1

Finally got around to taking some pics of my Grand Seikos. From left to right: SBGR023 mechanical, SBGR019 mechanical, SBGF021 quartz. 

 Notice how the dials all look just plain black here, this is how they normally appear 95% of the time. 


 Here's a close up of the SBGR019's dial...it's very complex in reality and is detailed above and beyond what most Swiss companys (i.e. Tag Heuer, Omega, Rolex) do with their dials. The hands and markers are both brushed on top, and highly polished along the extreme thin edges. 

 Here's a closeup of the SBGF021's dial, with a basketweave pattern. 

 And a shot of all my major watches.


----------



## SuperNothing

^Nice watches. I really want a Grand Seiko. They are great watches.


----------



## Petyot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vertigo-1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Finally got around to taking some pics of my Grand Seikos. From left to right: SBGR023 mechanical, SBGR019 mechanical, SBGF021 quartz. _

 

You have a beautiful collection of Seiko! VERY nice watches. Congratulation!

 Pierre


----------



## plainsong

I know it's all about brand here, but I like 'em:
 (placed crown down in some photos just to boost the watch a bit, I don't lay my watches crown down)


----------



## MuZI

Vertigo, I totally love those Grand Seikos! I had no idea the dial looked like that. 

 It's a shame most people don't purchase such a great watch because it says "Seiko" on it.

 Plainsong, If it helps any I think those watches you listed are pretty sweet. Especially the Sinn..


----------



## xmetal2001

New watch o' mine.


----------



## plainsong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MuZI* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Vertigo, I totally love those Grand Seikos! I had no idea the dial looked like that. 

 It's a shame most people don't purchase such a great watch because it says "Seiko" on it.

 Plainsong, If it helps any I think those watches you listed are pretty sweet. Especially the Sinn.._

 

Yeah, absotively, the Seiko Grand is a great watch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm wearing that Sinn right now in fact. I'd complained about lack of midsize Chronos, all the while missing the best one going at its price. 

 Paired with the Chronissimo strap, I always think of it as the watch Starbuck would wear if she knew about it.


----------



## bhd812

3-23-08 is the due date for my next Watch! Rolex Seadweller! 
 Thats my locked on date i decided I will obtain a Rolex Seadweller by or on. 
 after months of consideration I have choose the SeaDweller to be my next piece out of the other many watches. Not sure if i am going to lighten my watch collection and sell some other to fund the purchase yet... 

 I will be looking pre owned so the fun part is coming up with the $3600-$4100
 first. guess i will be selling some audio gear huh?...haha

 the main choices were..
 Breitling Seawolf with bracelet in yellow (new)
 Omega Planet Ocean Chrono in orange with Bracelet. (new)
 Panerai 112 (new)

 i am looking used cause of the huge price difference between the new and the used but also i am looking to loose little on the resale of the watch if i decide later. 

 the Navitimer is staying and so is the Tissot t-touch and prc200. the Capeland S and Raymond Weil might be moved out though. the Capelands butterfly clasp is pissing me off, it keeps bending out and not locking correctly. the Seadweller will fill the spot the Capeland is in now.


----------



## Tech2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *plainsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...






 ..._

 

I've never seen a denim watch band before and I must admit that it definitely works with that watch. Nice.


----------



## ptaaty

G Shock from Costco...

 Solar battery recharging, atomic sync, very durable shock resistant, multi time zone, 200M water resistance, switchable motion sensing backlight (if you wear gloves, diving, etc).

 $40, had it for two years now...love it.

 Actually I found it amusing that multi millionaire John Edwards wears my exact model watch...featured on latest cover of Newsweek


----------



## bhd812

Hey everyone I wanted to tell you about this 16 WATCH BAND CASE OPENER PIN REMOVER REPAIR TOOL KIT I got from ebay. something like this should be had by most of us in this thread. it's cheap but for the one time here and one time there jobs we would require this is perfect! there are plenty of these on the bay but I ordered mine from seller O.limit cause the shipping was the fastest out of them all. i received mine yesterday and i already re sized two of my Tissot's to fit a bit more snug...awesome feel they have now cause i hate when the watch slides down on my wrist. i love my watches glove tight to the point the crown leaves a mark on my skin. it feels so good to be able to do sizing yourself, like a diy amp build only shorter.

here is a link to a current auction but this will not last forever. so some people reading this later on may have to search the caps description i gave at the top of this reply in ebay to find this set. 

 YAY!!!!! my watches fit so nice! I re-sized my prc200 and my first watch the t-race. i really want to wear them more and more now...they feel good!


----------



## choariwap

my christmas gift to myself, isnt she pretty? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 an earlier purchase i made:


----------



## PerformanceFirst

My parents kind of insisted on giving me a watch, which I hardly needed. Anyway, I've always liked how these look, just not on my skinny wrists. :/


----------



## vegaman

Not at home so I can't take pics, my christmas present for myself was a Nixon Player in black, with a black face. Now I just have to get a late present of a new amp...


----------



## jh4db536




----------



## atart

looking for some advice here. I'm on a strict $1500 budget, and looking for a watch that will (hopefully) last me the next 10+ years.

 Things to consider: 1) metal straps don't look very good on my wrist, I'd much rather prefer a black or brown leather strap to a metal one. Black metal is fine too. 2) I'm not a big fan of the big dials, I prefer the medium sized ones. 

 I have browsing thru amazon and have found a few Oris and Rado watches to my liking. Any other e-tailer that will allow me to browse thru the brands? and of course, if you guys can recommended similar looking watches to the mentioned brands in the price range, I'd appreciate it.

 cheers.


----------



## atart

looking for some advice here. I'm on a strict $1500 budget, and looking for a watch that will (hopefully) last me the next 10+ years.

 Things to consider: 1) metal straps don't look very good on my wrist, I'd much rather prefer a black or brown leather strap to a metal one. Black metal is fine too. 2) I'm not a big fan of the big dials, I prefer the medium sized ones. 

 I have browsing thru amazon and have found a few Oris and Rado watches to my liking. Any other e-tailer that will allow me to browse thru the brands? and of course, if you guys can recommended similar looking watches to the mentioned brands in the price range, I'd appreciate it.

 cheers.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jh4db536* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

What is it? looks like a complicated mofo for sure either way. I see a pep Calander, moon phase, and something of two or three things else...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i cant tell from the pic..


----------



## arnoldsoccer4

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *atart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_looking for some advice here. I'm on a strict $1500 budget, and looking for a watch that will (hopefully) last me the next 10+ years.

 Things to consider: 1) metal straps don't look very good on my wrist, I'd much rather prefer a black or brown leather strap to a metal one. Black metal is fine too. 2) I'm not a big fan of the big dials, I prefer the medium sized ones. 

 I have browsing thru amazon and have found a few Oris and Rado watches to my liking. Any other e-tailer that will allow me to browse thru the brands? and of course, if you guys can recommended similar looking watches to the mentioned brands in the price range, I'd appreciate it.

 cheers._

 

Perhaps a little different, but what about a movado?


----------



## jh4db536

Curtis & Co "Big Time Air"
 Date, Day, Month, 12 hour clock, sunset/sunrise, and 24hr hand
 Temperature in *C and *F, % Humidity
 automatic movement, winding

 It's called Big time for a reason
 honestly i think it's hideously Big. i get stares and people are like WTh is that when i wear it. looks better on 50cent or jackie chan than me.

 ill take a Oyster Perpetual Day-date in platinum anyday.
 i'm not really into watches, but i got that for Xmas from my uncle Curtis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is it? looks like a complicated mofo for sure either way. I see a pep Calander, moon phase, and something of two or three things else...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i cant tell from the pic.._


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *arnoldsoccer4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Perhaps a little different, but what about a movado?_

 

i swear u heard A baby chicken die when i read the "M" word....


----------



## Sovkiller

After lurking for one of the military SAR watches and never got to materialize the deal, opted for getting this one for Xmas from Louis at watchess88, very nice gentleman to deal with highly recommended, Vertigo-1 gave me the tip, and will never regret the deal with him:


----------



## MuZI

Saving up for a PAM 111...

 Estimated time of purchase: March


----------



## Territhemayor

It's particularly hard to take pictures of, but this is my best rolex. 




















 The first picture is the same watch, I suck at taking pictures.
 This is a NOS 6541 Circa 1958 Rolex Milgauss. These were made for scientists working in highly magnetic areas. 
 There are other milgausses (The less rare 1019 specifically, and the new milgauss coming out this year) but this is by far the rarest. 
 Enjoy


----------



## Vertigo-1

WOW, now THAT is a nice Rolex design...the best I've seen yet I think. Love the details in the dial of that Milgauss, far better than what I've seen on current day Rolexes which look like a cheap blank slate (yeah my Grand Seikos have spoiled me). And it's cool to see that the original lightning bolt seconds hand was a plain silver color. Pity they didn't just bring back that style instead of going wild with their current Milgauss, which is a love it or hate it affair with the public. This old style would sell like HOTCAKES nowdays.

 I have it in my mind to chase after a Seiko Spring Drive next...in researching it, I ran across some wonderful historical literature that talks about how the engineers at Seiko really poured their hearts and souls into creating it these last 28 years. It's unfortunate that the general public simply dismisses it as gimmicky or "just another Seiko".


----------



## roastpuff

I am so mad right now. I've been waiting for my Glycine Combat Auto to arrive since the 19th of Dec, and so far, USPS has nothing to say beyond "Your Item Left the US on Dec 22nd," with no updates whatsoever. 

 I have no (proper) watches right now, what with my Luminox being in the process of being returned for a replacement due to the cracked crystal, the TSAR having been traded for a Doxa 750T Sharkhunter (YESSSSS. DOXA!) and the Pilot Chrono a poor substitute for a real watch. 

 Argh. 

 Love the watches that were posted - that Milgauss would be the only Rolex that I'd ever be interested in.


----------



## atart

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i swear u heard A baby chicken die when i read the "M" word....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I don't know much about watches, so pardon my ignorance.

 But what's wrong with a Movado? I actually had a look at a few and thought they were OK.

 The front runner as of now is:

Amazon.com: Tag Heuer Carrera: Jewelry & Watches: Tag Heuer

 Any and all advice appreciated!

 P.S. When it says automatic on the dial, what does that refer to? I know its something to do with the movement, but not sure what exactly.


----------



## RIDE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Territhemayor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's particularly hard to take pictures of, but this is my best rolex. 





















 The first picture is the same watch, I suck at taking pictures.
 This is a NOS 6541 Circa 1958 Rolex Milgauss. These were made for scientists working in highly magnetic areas. 
 There are other milgausses (The less rare 1019 specifically, and the new milgauss coming out this year) but this is by far the rarest. 
 Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 YOWZA!!!! Now that is something special indeed!!!

 Lucky man!

 RIDE


----------



## apnk

Here's some quick pics of my watch, a G-Shock GW9100 Gulfman. Its solar powered and atomic.


----------



## Tbln

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RIDE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_YOWZA!!!! Now that is something special indeed!!!

 Lucky man!

 RIDE_

 

You can say that again!

 Nice watch Terri!


----------



## Tbln

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *atart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_P.S. When it says automatic on the dial, what does that refer to? I know its something to do with the movement, but not sure what exactly._

 

When it says automatic on the dial, you can be sure that the watch is a mechanical watch (which is powered by a spring within), as opposed to a quartz watch (which runs on a battery).

 The automatic or self-winding system uses the movements of the wearer to wind the mainspring in the watch.

 As the wearer goes about his/her day, the movement of the hand spins a rotor within the movement. As the rotor spins, it winds the mainspring, which provides the necessary the energy to keep the watch running.

 So as long as you wear the watch daily, your movements 'automatically' wind the watch, providing it with enough energy to keep it running accurately. 

 This is in contrast to a manual wind or hand-winding watch that requires the owner to wind the crown daily to charge the mainspring. 

 Hope this helps.


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *atart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know much about watches, so pardon my ignorance.

 But what's wrong with a Movado? I actually had a look at a few and thought they were OK.

 The front runner as of now is:

Amazon.com: Tag Heuer Carrera: Jewelry & Watches: Tag Heuer

 Any and all advice appreciated!

 P.S. When it says automatic on the dial, what does that refer to? I know its something to do with the movement, but not sure what exactly._

 

Automatic = mechanical watch. The entire watch is completely driven by springs and gears in other words, not by a battery and a quartz crystal. Much more complex to make, and much more expensive to maintain in the long run...something you should keep in mind during your 10 year ownership. Expect to fork over ~$300-400 every 5 years for an overhaul to keep the watch running smoothly, and wait 2-3 months before getting the watch back. Think of it as the equivalent of a 60,000 mile overhaul for a car. The entire watch gets dismantled, parts get replaced if worn out, areas are re-oiled if necessary. Not for the faint of heart. 

 Also keep in mind mechanical watches are inherently not going to be anywhere near as accurate as quartz watches. It'll be a crapshoot getting one that happens to keep time within +-5-6 seconds a day, unless you get one that's COSC (that's Contrôle Officiel Suisse des Chronomètres) certified. 

 If you just want a watch to tell time, stick to a quartz. If you want a watch that you will form a special bond with over the years, then consider a mechanical. For most of us in this thread though, getting one mechanical simply lead to another...and another...and another. 

 If you like that simple, classic look, you may also like the Omega Aqua Terra lineup. There's also a ton of models that look like that style among Seiko's lineup, quartz or mechanical. I would strongly recommend however that you simply pick up the watch WITH the bracelet at first, regardless of whether or not you like watches with bracelets. You may end up wanting to use it at some point, and it is MUCH more expensive picking up the bracelet seperately (~$300-$400) than it is just simply picking up an aftermarket strap (~$30-$60). You can always just sell the bracelet for a decent chunk of money if you really don't use it.


----------



## upstateguy




----------



## MuZI

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Territhemayor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The first picture is the same watch, I suck at taking pictures.
 This is a NOS 6541 Circa 1958 Rolex Milgauss. These were made for scientists working in highly magnetic areas. 
 There are other milgausses (The less rare 1019 specifically, and the new milgauss coming out this year) but this is by far the rarest. 
 Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Very nice!


----------



## Check

I've been wearing one of these for over 2 years now, and I love it.

Amazon.com: Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Perpetual Calendar Watch #BL5180-57L

 One of the best purchases I have ever made. I don't go anywhere without this watch.


----------



## Nasir

I'm looking for a ~$500 watch for my mom. Only requirements are that the wristband be either gold or nonmetal. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## vibin247

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nasir* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm looking for a ~$500 watch for my mom. Only requirements are that the wristband be either gold or nonmetal. What do you guys suggest?_

 

A Hamilton Jazzmaster like this one would be something I would buy for my mom (though I'm not sure if your mom has the same taste):






 It's currently $509 on overstock.com, and there are other models that are more simple in design if that's her style. I love Hamiltons, and I just purchased a Khaki King with the strap switched with an espresso colored leather calfskin band for Christmas. I'm planning on a Jazzmaster Viewmatic in the future.


----------



## tooch

Picture isn't as sharp on the face as I hoped, but here is my Sector Ocean Master. The clock/radio in the background is a Tangent Duo


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After lurking for one of the military SAR watches and never got to materialize the deal, opted for getting this one for Xmas from Louis at watchess88, very nice gentleman to deal with highly recommended, Vertigo-1 gave me the tip, and will never regret the deal with him:









_

 

Sovkiller, what model Seiko is this? I've been thinking of snagging a Grand Seiko on the higher side, or an Orange Monster on the lower side, but this one has caught my eye as well. How much was it too, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## bhd812

Invicta Skeleton from Shopnbc.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tooch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Picture isn't as sharp on the face as I hoped, but here is my Sector Ocean Master. The clock/radio in the background is a Tangent Duo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Here's a similar pic in similar lighting....






 USG


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Invicta Skeleton from Shopnbc. 
_

 

That's a very nice skeleton Billy......

 How large is the dial? What movement does it use?

 USG


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's a very nice skeleton Billy......

 How large is the dial? What movement does it use?

 USG_

 

Its a 44mm dial on her. the movement is what i would think to be a copy or real Unitas 6497-1 / ETA 6497-1. its the closest looking movement i found to what is on the watch. Invicta says its a "Mechanical Technica Ebauche 2149649" which means nothing to me as far as i could find on the net. 
 For $220.00 its a beautiful watch, then again it does not have any AR coating or even Sapphire..its a plain Jane mineral glass. 


Invicta Men's Mechanical Skeleton Stainless Steel Alligator Strap Watch at ShopNBC.com


----------



## A<aA?

this is the casio G Shock AWG 101 . had it for a week or so and not actually that keen, its too small. ordered a suunto core today, can't wait.


----------



## RIDE

...of my subs. The two Seiko Samurais are about the best deal there is out there. The black faced one is titanium, and the white faced one is a limited edition...only 500 made.

 The big beast is my Panerai...1000 meter monster. Also limited to one of 500.

 Enjoy!

 RIDE


----------



## roastpuff

This came in today... Glycine Combat Auto SUB with a 2-piece orange Zulu strap.


----------



## Zero_99

I got my first automatic watch last week. I'm quite mesmerized by the sweeping second hand, after being so used to seeing the ticking from my usual quartz watches. Looks like this:


----------



## blent

Seiko Coutura...A Xmas present to myself.


----------



## fordgtlover

I am looking at buying my first automatic watch, but given that I have other watches I am unlikely to wear it all the time. I am trying to understand how easy an automatic watch is to live with. And, whether it is likely to be my thing.

 A question for those of you with multiple watches. Do you try to keep the ones you're not wearing wound? If so, how do you do this - winder or hand? 

 Is it much of a problem if they run down. Do you just give them a shake, set the time and go?


----------



## Tbln

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fordgtlover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A question for those of you with multiple watches. Do you try to keep the ones you're not wearing wound? If so, how do you do this - winder or hand? 

 Is it much of a problem if they run down. Do you just give them a shake, set the time and go?_

 

Giving an automatic watch that has stopped just a few shakes *will not* wind the mainspring sufficiently to provide the watch with enough energy to *run accurately*.

 If you have an automatic watch that has run down, it really is as simple as winding the crown about 30 times before setting the time. Then you are ready to go!

 If you need to have all your automatic watches wound and ready to go, the winder would be a viable alternative.


----------



## fordgtlover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tbln* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Giving an automatic watch that has stopped just a few shakes *will not* wind the mainspring sufficiently to provide the watch with enough energy to *run accurately*.

 If you have an automatic watch that has run down, it really is as simple as winding the crown about 30 times before setting the time. Then you are ready to go!

 If you need to have all your automatic watches wound and ready to go, the winder would be a viable alternative.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OK, thanks. *A wind* it needs to be.

 Speaking of accuracy, is the inaccuracy of an automatic a particular problem, or do most people just set the time on them regularly?


----------



## SuperNothing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fordgtlover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OK, thanks. *A wind* it needs to be.

 Speaking of accuracy, is the inaccuracy of an automatic a particular problem, or do most people just set the time on them regularly?_

 

I mean if you are really looking for something accurate do not go for a mechanical watch. The cheapest quartz is going to be a lot more accurate than even the best mechanical movement. However, I keep my Breitling on my wrist every day and I just need to move it back a few minutes every once in a while. It isn't a big deal. Good idea on getting a winder. I have one and it is great when I am not using my watches. Just to warn you that watch winders are very expensive and it is not good to try and go cheap on them because a bad winder can actually hurt the movement worse than not having a winder. I have an Underwood winder and really like it.


----------



## fordgtlover

^

 Thnaks for the comments.

 I think I am starting to understand. Quartz for accuracy and mechanical for the enjoyment.

 Does a mechanical watch offer any benefit over a quartz, apart from batteries.


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fordgtlover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^

 Thnaks for the comments.

 I think I am starting to understand. Quartz for accuracy and mechanical for the enjoyment.

 Does a mechanical watch offer any benefit over a quartz, apart from batteries._

 

Cool sweep hand, and a "presence and panache" so to speak, that is very different than the quartz watches.


----------



## fordgtlover

I'm going to take the plunge on low range mechanical watch. I'll see how well we get along.


----------



## onyu

Just bought this








 looks pretty lame when I see those other watches


----------



## unknown123

Have that in a darker wood.





 And this with a dark wood face.


----------



## Vertigo-1

Well, finally got one of the watches that was high on my wish list.








 The case has a very cool sandwich-like construction to it.






 And of course, the whole point of getting this watch, the awesome Seiko Spring Drive movement. The smoothness of the seconds hand is just unbelievable. Accuracy has been at about a second off over the course of a week and a half. 







 Also picked up this for giggles, it's a VERY nice and sharp looking automatic diver.


----------



## Tbln

Nice Seiko spring drive!


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tbln* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice Seiko spring drive!_

 

Extremely sexy. I love the Spring Drive's smoothness. 

 So pricey though!


----------



## penguindude

Wanted an analog watch, but can't survive without a digital one since I'm so used to it. Hence, an ana-digi watch from Casio.


----------



## roastpuff

Current collection: 









 Both of them are going out - the Glycine for a trade, the Doxa just because I don't use it that much and could use the money better. It's just a little too rich for me right now. Still waiting on bracelet before posting it for sale though. 

 Incoming: 





 I really like the look of this pilot's watch - ought to be great for easy visibility, which is something I don't have with the Doxa. Numbers on dial is good...


----------



## atart

Sort of switched gears, and went with this Omega rather than the Tag. I quite like the classic look of the aqua terra:

Amazon.com: Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Men's Small Black Dial Stainless Steel Automatic Watch 2504.50: Jewelry & Watches: Omega

 Looking for authorized dealers, anyone know of any online? I'm sure I'll need to venture in store to try these on before buying.

 PS: My wrist size is on the smaller end, around 6.1 inches (~15.5 cm). Judging by that, I'm guessing I'll need the mid-size AT which has a 36mm case diameter. I think the 39mm would look oversized on my wrist.

 Thoughts?


----------



## jmmtn4aj

Hi guys, anyone can recommend a reliable leather band (preferably brown) analogue watch for around 200 bucks or so? I don't want anything overstated, just has to work well and suffer small bumps and many drops, since I'm quite clumsy. I don't need it to stand a hundred metres of water pressure or work in a vacuum.. 

 What I'm looking for is something that looks like this

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roastpuff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Incoming: 





 I really like the look of this pilot's watch - ought to be great for easy visibility, which is something I don't have with the Doxa. Numbers on dial is good..._

 

.. just for a lot less 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also my wrist size is quite small, like 6.3 inches..


----------



## Aevum

im thinking about a Zeno watch basel, its one of the last independent swiss watch makers, and they make really nice pilot watches, but im not sure about the quality,


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jmmtn4aj* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi guys, anyone can recommend a reliable leather band (preferably brown) analogue watch for around 200 bucks or so? I don't want anything overstated, just has to work well and suffer small bumps and many drops, since I'm quite clumsy. I don't need it to stand a hundred metres of water pressure or work in a vacuum.. 

 What I'm looking for is something that looks like this



 .. just for a lot less 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also my wrist size is quite small, like 6.3 inches.._

 

Seiko 5 Flieger + aftermarket leather strap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Something like this? Link.

 WestcoastTime also has some great watches - for example, the MP-2824, which is built to a British Ministry of Defense specified blueprint by Ollech and Wajs. 

MP-2824 Link.

 How much is "a lot less" ? That Fortis ended up being ~$400, since it's used.


----------



## roastpuff

Whee! This was what I was wearing to the Family Ball for the Heart and Stroke Foundation last night. Doxa 750T Sharkhunter on a Di-Modell Chronissimo strap. Classy, isn't it!


----------



## snoop_005

Nice watches! It's making me want to get a new one.


----------



## Tbln

Two of my favourite watches from the quartz side of the family.





 [size=xx-small]Ventura v-tec Alpha & Seiko Sportura SLQ007[/size]


----------



## Nisbeth

Just did a serious upgrade from a Tissot PRS200 to this:





 The Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Hometime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Picture from Welcome to MinuteMachines.com. More pics here


 /U.


----------



## SuperNothing

^
 Oh man that is incredible. I have loved Jaeger-Lecoultres for a long time. Such classy styling.


----------



## bhd812

hmmm...

 from Tissot to a Jaeger is not really an upgrade but more like moving to a different state. its like moving from your parents basement to a castle or atleast along those lines...


 thats a hot watch you have there!!!


----------



## SenjStevo

I'm looking for a cheap (around £50 but hey it's head-fi) really simple watch. Doesn't need an alarm, or any cluttering dials or even the date. 

 Needs to be shower friendly, easy to read, digital or analog i don't mind, really needs to be tough and realiable.

 Any ideas?


----------



## lisnalee

^^^ How about a Casio G-shock??


----------



## Nisbeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hmmm...

 from Tissot to a Jaeger is not really an upgrade but more like moving to a different state. its like moving from your parents basement to a castle or atleast along those lines...


 thats a hot watch you have there!!!_

 

Thanks! I suppose you're right but a JLC was actually step 2 or 3 of the (planned) upgrade path. However, I was lucky enough to find a pre-owned one at a good price and so priorities changed a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The next purchase is probably going to be a bit step down compared to this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 /U.


----------



## Arrin

My Omega Speedmaster Automatic:










 Its less than a year old and have been really enjoying it but will probably be putting it up for sale soon. 

 Planning to move to the Tag Heuer camp:


----------



## onyu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *lisnalee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^^ How about a Casio G-shock??_

 

x2
 a nice dw-5600 maybe?


----------



## SenjStevo

yeah i might go for something like that, it's got that whole classic casio thing going for it. The only problem with G-shock is the watches look like they are on an advertising campaign even after you've brought one.

 I feel like say: "I know what my watch does, i brought it and i looked at the manual, i don't need things like alarm, shock resistance, and water resistant sprayed across the face"

 Can't have everything i suppose.


----------



## onyu

I understand what you're syaing, but that's what i like about a g-shock. 
 but you can stealth them a bit so it isn't so flashy here's a very nice pic 
 btw i didn't stealth this


----------



## Barney Rubble

I have a Rolex submariner dateless

 cant upload


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Barney Rubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a Rolex submariner dateless

 cant upload_

 

use Flickr, ImageShack or Photobucket.


----------



## roastpuff

Just got this yesterday. Put it on a stealthed black NATO strap, and am so damn impressed by the lume.

 Monster Lume FTW!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Barney Rubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a Rolex submariner dateless_

 


 Here's mine (all of the Head-Fi photo images are gone);


----------



## kontai69

Here are a couple of my recent acquisitions...
 Sinn 356 Flieger...




 Seiko SARB027...


----------



## Rednamalas1

My newest acquisition...
 Wired X Beams 30th anniversary watch
 Should be arriving next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 begged my friend in japan to sell it to me


----------



## apnk

Here's my current favorite watch, a G-shock Frogman. The next watch I want it the Ocean7 G-2.


----------



## Leo-

Fortis B-42 Cosmonaut Titanium!


----------



## Leo-

I'm just loving this watch


----------



## coolshot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kontai69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here are a couple of my recent acquisitions...

 Seiko SARB027..._

 

love that seiko, i wish they had a quartz version with a bigger dial like in the 40-45mm range.


----------



## Leo-

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_very nice watch, i´ve always had somewhat of a dislike for titanium watches, i guess that i have the weight related stereotype stuck in my head, 

 but it is really nice,_

 

I used to think like you, but always loved the look of titanium. But i found the Fortis to be heavier than most steel watches I've worn - and the steel ones are even heavier! Mine has a nice weight.


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Leo-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I used to think like you, but always loved the look of titanium. But i found the Fortis to be heavier than most steel watches I've worn - and the steel ones are even heavier! Mine has a nice weight._

 

Nice Fortis, Leo. I love their hands - so clean and legible! And the non-chrono models have such nice dials...


----------



## BRBJackson

Fairly recent addition to the family, a Tag Chrono:


----------



## Arrin

My most recent acquisition:










 A Rado Purple Horse Automatic Day-Date from the 1970's.

 Going to be used as a casual wearer.
 Btw. the red and gold Rado anchor on the dial rotates freely, imo a cool detail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Arrin


----------



## Outro

I almost feel embarrassed to post in here, some of you guys have some really amazing watches. 

 Anyways here is my new toy. Suunto - Xlander military edition.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Arrin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My most recent acquisition:










 A Rado Purple Horse Automatic Day-Date from the 1970's.

 Going to be used as a casual wearer.
 Btw. the red and gold Rado anchor on the dial rotates freely, imo a cool detail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Arrin_

 

Very nice, I own a Rado and it is a fantastic watch (very hard if not imposible to scratch).


----------



## monolith

Nice Rado. That's one of the few Rados other than the one I own that I've liked the look of.


----------



## plainsong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kontai69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here are a couple of my recent acquisitions...
 Sinn 356 Flieger...

 Seiko SARB027...
_

 

Did you get the sapphire crystal display? I kind of regret sticking with acrylic, but then again polywatch is my friend.

 It's a beauty though isn't it? I waited for years to find the perfect chrono for me, and I sure found it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I see your 356, and raise you a 356 UTC:


----------



## Lee Brindley

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kontai69* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here are a couple of my recent acquisitions...
 Sinn 356 Flieger...




 Seiko SARB027...



_

 

That Sinn watch is very cool - ive never seen them over here in the UK.
 Lee


----------



## J.D.N

Never leaves my wrist apart from when im in the shower ....


----------



## RedLeader

I'll put up my meager collection here.

 This is my daily wearer for ~8 years now. The band clearly says "W. Germany" on it, so it's been around the block many times, and still works like a charm. Honestly, I could just have this watch and be perfectly content.






 Of course that last watch prompted a bit of a Swiss Army love...














 And this was an anniversary present from my now-fiance. She got an engagement ring, I got a watch. I think it's a pretty decent trade!


----------



## GZeus

The current favorite in my collection:


----------



## GZeus

I really like the looks of those Sinn 356's....hmm, time for a Sinn?


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J.D.N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Never leaves my wrist apart from when im in the shower .... 





_

 

I have the original version of that watch. You just can't kill it, kind of like my VW Bug. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes, I am an old fart.


----------



## jewman

I'm wondering if Hamilton watches are good inexpensive mechanicals; I really like the Field Auto, but the problem is I'm afraid it will be too large because my current watch, the Seiko 5, pictured below, is a 32mm, and I'm thinking the field automatic at 38mm will just be too large for my wrist.


----------



## kojebee

http://www.clockmaker.com.au/w/k381_1t.jpg

 I've got this model.

 I've enjoyed having a Daniel JeanRicard watch.


----------



## immtbiker

Really diigin' this watch.

*Plainsong*, what does UTC mean? Is that a day in Polish?


----------



## plainsong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
*Plainsong*, what does UTC mean? Is that a day in Polish?_

 

It's the 356 but with an extra second time zone complication. You can see the third orange hand there pointing to another hour. UTC means Universal Time, Coordinated.

 In real world, that's GMT. In watch speak it means a second time zone.

 So in order to have that, Sinn removed the day complication.

 GZeus, I loves me the Planet Ocean. Maybe one day...


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jewman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm wondering if Hamilton watches are good inexpensive mechanicals; I really like the Field Auto, but the problem is I'm afraid it will be too large because my current watch, the Seiko 5, pictured below, is a 32mm, and I'm thinking the field automatic at 38mm will just be too large for my wrist.




_

 

How big is your wrist in the first place? 38mm isn't that big, actually...


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jewman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm wondering if Hamilton watches are good inexpensive mechanicals; I really like the Field Auto, but the problem is I'm afraid it will be too large because my current watch, the Seiko 5, pictured below, is a 32mm, and I'm thinking the field automatic at 38mm will just be too large for my wrist.




_

 

Hi J

 Bigger at 42mm, but not too big..... similar style and very nice lume...


----------



## jewman

Here's a picture of the Seiko on my wrist. The reason I'm thinking of buying another mechanical watch is that this Seiko five (my first mechanical watch) seems to be 5 minutes fast in about a week or less, and the cost to regulate it would far surpass what I paid for it. Sorry for the blurry picture, I normally use film so I just used my mom's crappy digital camera.






 I just don't want a watch that looks too large for my wrist.


----------



## gshan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jewman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's a picture of the Seiko on my wrist. The reason I'm thinking of buying another mechanical watch is that this Seiko five (my first mechanical watch) seems to be 5 minutes fast in about a week or less,_

 

My Seiko 5 is the pretty much the same way.... Seiko *5* = *5* minutes fast per week?


----------



## jewman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gshan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Seiko 5 is the pretty much the same way.... Seiko *5* = *5* minutes fast per week? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah I was thinking about that.
 I've just gotten used to being early to everything.


----------



## meat01

Quote:


 The reason I'm thinking of buying another mechanical watch is that this Seiko five (my first mechanical watch) seems to be 5 minutes fast in about a week or less, and the cost to regulate it would far surpass what I paid for it. 
 

I bought a Seiko 5 like yours (tan face on canvas band) and it gained almost 5 minutes *every day*. I took it in to get an estimate to adjust it and a few days later, the shop said the watch was fine. They had it on a winder and they wanted to keep it a week to make sure it was still accurate. A week later, they gave it back to me and it has been fine ever since. I don't own a winder, but I guess having it on a winder for an extended period of time fixed it.


----------



## KyPeN

My new "congratulations to me on the internship" present to...me.


----------



## Nisbeth

Got another little package this morning. This is probably my most expensive addiction to date.....






 (Borrowed picture as my photography skills are horrible)


 /U.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nisbeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got another little package this morning. This is probably my most expensive addiction to date.....






 (Borrowed picture as my photography skills are horrible)


 /U._

 

Beautiful watch, I wish I could use leather bands! I wear them out in no time and they can be quite expensive.


----------



## jewman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *KyPeN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My new "congratulations to me on the internship" present to...me.



_

 

That's nice! I have a question though. Are there any drawbacks to a skeleton (or semi-skeleton) design?


----------



## GZeus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *plainsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_GZeus, I loves me the Planet Ocean. Maybe one day... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Come for a visit to Texas and I'll let you borrow it for the day


----------



## caramelsoul

This is my new Tag Heuer Kirium F1


----------



## laxx

I picked up a Kenneth Cole watch 2 weeks back. I like the way it looks, it's cheap, and the biggest reason is because I can't afford the watch I want just yet.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I picked up a Kenneth Cole watch 2 weeks back. I like the way it looks, it's cheap, and the biggest reason is because I can't afford the watch I want just yet.
_

 

Hey laxx

 Nice skeleton....

 USG

 d-_-b


----------



## tyrion

Here are a couple of new ones I'm not sure I've posted yet:


----------



## immtbiker

Love my Bell & Ross Space 3 Titanium!:


----------



## dallan

Tag Heuer Carrera automatic-works for me.


----------



## ianp




----------



## guyx1992

*This is my phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## TSi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guyx1992* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_


*This is my phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 

? phone in a watch section?


----------



## guyx1992

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TSi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_? phone in a watch section?_

 

Yeah, my phone is my main watch lol 
 But I do have somewhere a nice looking watch but I just don't wear it that often. If I find it, I'll post a pic of it


----------



## Brokenhonda

Definitely love this Tag


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Love my Bell & Ross Space 3 Titanium!:
_

 

Hi Aaron

 I like Bell and Ross watches too.

 Fixed the color a little....






 Eric

 d-_-b


----------



## immtbiker

Thanks Eric. The color was a symptom of taking a picture under a _fluorescent _with the camera set to overcome _incandescent_.


----------



## one-eyed-xander

Hi all, been lurking here a while...

 Loving some of the watches that people have been sharing in this thread. Unfortunately the Tags and others are a little out of my price range (or at least lower down on the gadgetlust list) so I've been mostly wearing Casios.

 However just now I saw one of my favourites, a Seiko Arctura Kinetic, at Amazon for $236 and had to do it. I know it's a little hard to read, but I just love the design. Recently in Bangkok I had a chance to wear one and in person it's so much better than the photos would have you believe. (And if the image is broken I apologise...)






 Should arrive in a few weeks, can't wait!


----------



## one-eyed-xander

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *caramelsoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is my new Tag Heuer Kirium F1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







 

 

_

 

(As per delurking message previously...)

 See, now THAT is the sort of thing that I would wear if I could afford it.

 It's the Veyron of watches.

 Simply gorgeous.


----------



## Chri5peed




----------



## Aevum

i lost my tissot, which is a pain in the arse, 
 hopfully my Hamilton X-wind will arrive before i catch my flight tuesday night,


----------



## Chri5peed

Crystal watch-faces are a feature worth looking out for.
 When my Tag is wiped, it looks, under a fluorescent reading lamp, not to have any glass...its so clear.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i lost my tissot, which is a pain in the arse, 
 hopfully my Hamilton X-wind will arrive before i catch my flight tuesday night,_

 


 Wow, that's some watch....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























 USG

 d-_-b


----------



## SuperNothing

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Crystal watch-faces are a feature worth looking out for.
 When my Tag is wiped, it looks, under a fluorescent reading lamp, not to have any glass...its so clear._

 

I think you might mean Sapphire crystal. Regular glass faces scratch like poison ivy.


----------



## GSurge

Hey, does anyone have experience with this Citizen watch? Amazon.com: Citizen Eco-Drive Men's Calibre 8700 Perpetual Calendar Watch #BL8000-54L: Citizen: Jewelry

 It looks very slick, and just might be the first watch I spend more than $20 on in my life.


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SuperNothing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you might mean Sapphire crystal. Regular glass faces scratch like poison ivy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 I do mean Sapphire Crystal...didn't write it.


 Surely a good way of detecting fakes? A copy is not going to have Sapphire Crystal glass. Is it a lot dearer?



 Sweet, just been reading Sapphire is one of the hardest substances on Earth. Its a 9 on the Mohs hardness scale, Diamond is 10. So hardly anything will scratch it.

_A stainless steel knife or screwdriver will scratch a mineral-glass crystal but not a sapphire one._


 ...gets out £100 SOG knife. edit - Not a hope of a scratch.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Surely a good way of detecting fakes? A copy is not going to have Sapphire Crystal glass. Is it a lot dearer?_

 

No, not really. Crystals on good watches will have AR coating on the inside which is why they look a lot clearer. A sapphire crystal will also show smudges from finger prints and other greases much faster than other materials used for watch crystals.

 The main advantage of sapphire is that it is virtually scratch proof. However, it will also shatter much more easily than other materials.

 Also, note that, generally, natural sapphire gems are not used for watch crystals. Watch crystals are generally synthetic sapphire no matter the quality of the watch.


----------



## Chri5peed

On a guide I found it side about all that, but also: _Consumers can expect to pay anything from perhaps $20 to $25 for a plexiglass crystal to more than $100 for a shaped synthetic sapphire one. (At Baume & Mercier, for example, synthetic sapphire crystals range from $65 to $135.) The average cost of a round mineral crystal is about $30 to $60_

 I think about 5 times more is quite a lot.


----------



## vibin247

Has anyone tried out Christopher Ward watches? I saw the piece at timezone.com and checked out the website. Prices are pretty tempting...I was thinking of getting a C1 Russell in the future.


----------



## glitch39

one of my daily wear:


----------



## glitch39

and another:


----------



## glitch39

lastly:


----------



## SuperNothing

I really like the IWC and Hublot. Nice choices!


----------



## alan_g

that iwc looks nice and clean, i would really like a quality time piece.
 what price do the iwc normally retail at?


----------



## fordgtlover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *glitch39* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_and another:





_

 

Beautiful watch. There's something about the textured black faces that I really like.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fordgtlover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Beautiful watch. There's something about the textured black faces that I really like._

 

Definitely. That's what first attracted me to my Tag Kirium Ti5 watch. It has a carbon fiber textured face that exudes class:


----------



## upstateguy

Another IWC






 USG

 d-_-b


----------



## anubis404

I have a La Crosse Technology XG-55. It has a barometer, altimeter, compass, temperature, alarms, chronograph, timer, weather forecast, barometric declination, and some other junk I don't use. Its pretty cool, but its a little big.


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *alan_g* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_that iwc looks nice and clean, i would really like a quality time piece.
 what price do the iwc normally retail at?_

 

Used, I've noticed that they're well above $3k. New, I'd imagine close to $5k, and more for some models.


----------



## fordgtlover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Definitely. That's what first attracted me to my Tag Kirium Ti5 watch. It has a carbon fiber textured face that exudes class:




_

 

Nice watch. I bought a Seiko 5 SNK605 auto off ebay. It's cheap and has become my daily wearer. It keeps surprisingly good time at about -5 seconds a day.


----------



## cyberspyder

Saving up for this (Marathon SAR)...






 and this (Rolex Submariner)....


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Saving up for this (Marathon SAR)...




_

 

Nice choice! Here's mine:






 It splits time on my wrist with a Seiko Spirit. These two are my favorites in my collection. My SAR is a March 2004 contract model. I have an original bracelet for it but generally wear it on the pictured Zulu.


----------



## cyberspyder

I am unsure of which model to get though, SAR, JSAR or CSAR. Supposedly, both the C & JSARs have huge dials/faces, so that might not be for me. Gotta love Zulu bands...


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am unsure of which model to get though, SAR, JSAR or CSAR. Supposedly, both the C & JSARs have huge dials/faces, so that might not be for me. Gotta love Zulu bands..._

 

I've never seen a CSAR or JSAR in person so I can't comment about their size. I really like the looks of the CSAR, though, and would buy one but for one feature: the tritium markers. The standard SAR has Maraglo markers that can be relumed at somepoint when they wear out. The CSAR and JSAR both use tritium for lume. This has a life of about 10 years (I know this from personal experience with another H3 watch). Then what? I can't imagine how the lume would be refreshed.

 I was looking very seriously at the CSAR but now I have my sights set on a Speedmaster Professional instead.


----------



## roastpuff

The JSAR does not have Tritium tubes, FYI. It uses Maraglo hands, too.


----------



## monolith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *anubis404* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a La Crosse Technology XG-55. It has a barometer, altimeter, compass, temperature, alarms, chronograph, timer, weather forecast, barometric declination, and some other junk I don't use. Its pretty cool, but its a little big.




_

 

My Tissot T-Touch does all those things too. Most of them are pretty unecessary, but the compass is awesome. I prefer the implementation on the Tissot though, with its touch screen, and the fact that the hands rearrange to become an "actual" compass.


----------



## anubis404

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monolith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Tissot T-Touch does all those things too. Most of them are pretty unecessary, but the compass is awesome. I prefer the implementation on the Tissot though, with its touch screen, and the fact that the hands rearrange to become an "actual" compass._

 

That does sound pretty cool. I got this watch as a christmas gift, and so far I love it. The altimeter sometimes comes in handy when hiking or going on trips, to see your elevation. Mostly for bragging rights though, you could say "I hiked or climbed up blah blah blah feet". But besides that, it is pretty useless, however its fun to see what the air pressure is from time to time.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monolith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Tissot T-Touch does all those things too. Most of them are pretty unecessary, but the compass is awesome. I prefer the implementation on the Tissot though, with its touch screen, and the fact that the hands rearrange to become an "actual" compass._

 

bhd812 showed me his Tissot T-Touch. Really impressive. Very lightweight too. Love that "touch screen" feature.

 Also, one of the few watches that are suitable for my girly wrists. 

 It's on the short list for if/when my trusty Seiko dies.

 -Ed


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_bhd812 showed me his Tissot T-Touch. Really impressive. Very lightweight too. Love that "touch screen" feature.

 Also, one of the few watches that are suitable for my girly wrists. 

 It's on the short list for if/when my trusty Seiko dies.

 -Ed_

 

Do watch out for the T-Touch's weakness against water. It's only 30m resist, and someone on WatchUSeek took it showering and it died on him. Quite a problem-prone model.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 ...It's on the short list for if/when my trusty Seiko dies.

 -Ed_

 

That could be a long time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 USG

 d-_-b


----------



## Chri5peed

I've got a £400 Titanium/gold Seiko kinetic, lovely watch. My Tag didn't replace a dead watch.

 Being disabled/pretty immobile is not ideal for a kinetic watch.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_bhd812 showed me his Tissot T-Touch. Really impressive. Very lightweight too. Love that "touch screen" feature.

 Also, one of the few watches that are suitable for my girly wrists. 

 It's on the short list for if/when my trusty Seiko dies.

 -Ed_

 

Thanks for the mention man! i find myself wearing that so much i have to take it off and put something else on sometimes..comfortably techi watch!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roastpuff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do watch out for the T-Touch's weakness against water. It's only 30m resist, and someone on WatchUSeek took it showering and it died on him. Quite a problem-prone model._

 

Actually as far as watches and water depth rating go i suggest you read up on it a bit before you run your forum mouth and put down a product wear its common knowledge that any watch rated at 100m or less should not be worn in the shower or swimming!!!

 anything 100m or less is just a splash proof timepiece, lots of dress watches or watches not marketed towards divers will fit in the category. nothing is actually meant to be "problem-prone" about the T-Touch's water rating, of course any watch should stop if rated at 100m or less...

 duh...

 T-Touch has a few minor issue's but water seal is not one of them, at least the seal is good as they say it is.


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually as far as watches and water depth rating go i suggest you read up on it a bit before you run your forum mouth and put down a product wear its common knowledge that any watch rated at 100m or less should not be worn in the shower or swimming!!!

 anything 100m or less is just a splash proof timepiece, lots of dress watches or watches not marketed towards divers will fit in the category. nothing is actually meant to be "problem-prone" about the T-Touch's water rating, of course any watch should stop if rated at 100m or less...

 duh...

 T-Touch has a few minor issue's but water seal is not one of them, at least the seal is good as they say it is._

 

T-Touch is supposed to be an "adventure watch" right, with all of it's altimeter, barometer, compass and what-not functions? 30m WR is pretty lame, then, because you can't really take it anywhere with you where it might get hit by water. If it's a dress watch it shouldn't pretend to be a go-anywhere, do-anything watch. That's just silly. 

 I've showered/swum with 25M rated Timex, Seiko, 50M Casios etc, and jumped off diving boards 10M high and whatnot - no problem whatsoever. You'd expect a watch costing $400-500 to at least match these $50 watches' performance. 

 And if you did do a search, you'll come up with a lot of reviews and threads - even just using Google - that highlight T-Touch's problem-prone nature. 

 Just a few examples: 
Tissot T touch - Titanium - Watchuseek Watch Forums
Tissot Jewelry & Watch Reviews - T-Touch Mens T33758841 Watch - T33758841
Brandish: Tissot T-Touch watch
Review of the Tissot-T tactile watch - Engadget
T Touch Compass malfunction [Archive] - Watchuseek Watch Forums


----------



## woof37

I'm not in the ballpark of some of the hardcore enthusiasts with their Panerais and Pateks, but I have three that I really like. Find myself drawn to German engineering, for some reason. I have a Sinn U1 (fantastic!), a Marathon GSAR on a 20mm watchadoo bracelet that I wear for military duty/sporting events/music festivals or anywhere "rough", and this UTS 3000m I just got. It's a massive tank of a watch, typical overbuilt German engineering, and a somewhat unique full-lume dial.


----------



## roastpuff

The Marathon's Canadian-designed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But nice Sinn and UTS. I've always liked the super-deep UTS models. They look like they'll survive nuclear war.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roastpuff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Marathon's Canadian-designed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But nice Sinn and UTS. I've always liked the super-deep UTS models. They look like they'll survive nuclear war._

 

Ah, my fault - didn't mean to insinuate the Marathons were. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That GSAR is a nifty little watch. As "cluttered" and unspectacular as it is, I get as much enjoyment out of it as I do my others. Very comfy too.

 And you might be right. This thing weighs half a pound! 

 Good to see other watch enthusiasts on the board. I recognize some names from Watchuseek and Timezone. Names with much, much better collections than mine.


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah, my fault - didn't mean to insinuate the Marathons were. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That GSAR is a nifty little watch. As "cluttered" and unspectacular as it is, I get as much enjoyment out of it as I do my others. Very comfy too.

 And you might be right. This thing weighs half a pound! 

 Good to see other watch enthusiasts on the board. I recognize some names from Watchuseek and Timezone. Names with much, much better collections than mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hehe. Sorry if I came across as accusatory on the Marathon thing - just wanted to point out its Canadian roots. I used to have a TSAR, and I loved it.


----------



## savedbythebell

My Tag Heuer Monaco, its my pride and Joy and my every day watch a Citizen Ecodrive Nighthawk.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 ...its common knowledge that any watch rated at 100m or less should not be worn in the shower or swimming!!!

 anything 100m or less is just a splash proof timepiece, 

 ._

 

Now, that's just plain silly Billy....

 100M.... fully immersed many times, no problem







 100M.... fully immersed many times over 30 years, no problem






 50M.... fully immersed, and daily showers, 2 years, got beat up a little, but no leaks






 30M.... I wash it off all the time, surg. scrub and water, no leaks, no problems


























 30M.... also washed regularly, no problems











 USG

 d-_-b


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now, that's just plain silly Billy....

 100M.... fully immersed many times, no problem






 ...











 USG

 d-_-b_

 

USG, I just love these two watches. Seriously nice. The Speedbird is just awesome... I LOVE IT AND WANT ONE. It is like the perfect pilot's watch. Seriously. 

 The Eberhard is also nice... manual wind, it looks like? 

 What straps are those? Lovely colours.


----------



## Isao

Here's my Seiko Black Monster.

 Picked it up a few months ago... I thought it would be huge on my skinny wrist.. but it feels/looks fine. It feels real solid.

 Only thing is that it runs about 5 min fast per week... Its going to cost more to get it regulated then what I paid for it.

 If someone has a suggestion on a good/cheap watch repair in the SFBay Area... I appreciate it.


----------



## Uncle Erik

I don't have photo hosting, but my favorite watch is one of these on a stainless strap. This is a Ventura V-Matic chronometer. Ventura, unfortunately, is no longer with us. A shame, since they made superb watches. I prefer a very simple, straightforward watch. This is the most straightforward and unadorned I've ever seen, it's built like a tank and keeps great time. I usually only get it out for formal/dress-up events.

 Competing for the formal work is one like this:






 This is a Longines Ultra-Chron. Superb watch, but sort of got forgotten in the rush to quartz. I found it in a junk store for $12 a few years back and put a new band on it. This, along with a Parker 51, were the only "nice" things I had during a period of student starvation. I had the watch fully restored a few years back and dropped a nice crocodile band on it.

 As for my other regular wear watches, they're:






 Fortis Cosmonaut. Still pretty straightforward and a nice watch. I wear this to work and any time I shave and clean up to go somewhere.

 The beater:






 You can find these for $250 here:

MP-2824 British Military style AUTOMATIC Pilot watch NOW SAPPHIRE

 It has an ETA automatic movement and is a huge bargain for the price. I keep mine on a black nylon NATO strap and it goes everywhere. And despite the price, it's a really nice watch. The case is well made and the fit and finish are good.

 For fun:






 Who doesn't love a Spaceview? Mine is on a green crocodile strap. Always cool, always gets a lot of attention.

 I've got a number of other watches, but these are the ones I wear. Have been toying with picking up a Sinn 656 - I just love those. Also have a nifty Omega Constellation f360Hz that needs a little surgery, but is a great watch.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Isao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my Seiko Black Monster.

 Picked it up a few months ago... I thought it would be huge on my skinny wrist.. but it feels/looks fine. It feels real solid.

 Only thing is that it runs about 5 min fast per week... Its going to cost more to get it regulated then what I paid for it.

 If someone has a suggestion on a good/cheap watch repair in the SFBay Area... I appreciate it.




_

 

I have an Orange Monster that I don't wear...a bit loud for me...but it's a fantastic watch for the spendola. Suggestion? Just leave it as is. Spending the $$$ on getting regulated will diminish the bargain factor, and it'll slow down a bit anyway. The Monsters are never going to keep great time. If you get one in the +30 sec a day range, you're about ballpark.

 Also, what are you asking for your 0404? PM or email me (woof07 at gmail) if you want to chat about it.


----------



## MAJ_T_Baggin

Citizen EcoDrive: Calibre 8700

CITIZENWATCH.com | Welcome to Citizen Watches Online

 My commissioning gift I gave to myself... = D


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roastpuff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_USG, I just love these two watches. Seriously nice. The Speedbird is just awesome... I LOVE IT AND WANT ONE. It is like the perfect pilot's watch. Seriously. 

 The Eberhard is also nice... manual wind, it looks like? 

 What straps are those? Lovely colours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Hi RP

 Timefactors "Speedbird II" Automatic Pilot Watch - Model PRS-7, is currently sold out....Link... though sometimes they show up for sale on Time Zone...

 The straps, formerly sold as "Kevlar," are in actuality, an embossed plastic -- but tough, colorful and serviceable non-the-less....

 As posted above, this, similar version, with the *same* movement and screw down crown case, is available many places for half the price of the Speed Bird....











 I got my watch and the imitation Kevlar straps, a few years ago, from this Link... 

 The strap that came with the watch was too stiff and was replaced immediately with the imitation Kevlar strap in the picture and a "16.0 mm SS Deployant Clasp, Double Folding - Deluxe" from this site... 


 I was very pleased with the service and sent them a pic of my Eberhard with the red band for one of their adds....




 USG

 d-_-b


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi RP

 Timefactors "Speedbird II" Automatic Pilot Watch - Model PRS-7, is currently sold out....Link... though sometimes they show up for sale on Time Zone...

 The straps, formerly sold as "Kevlar," are in actuality, an embossed plastic -- but tough, colorful and serviceable non-the-less....

 As posted above, this, similar version, with the *same* movement and screw down crown case, is available many places for half the price of the Speed Bird....

 I got my watch and the imitation Kevlar straps, a few years ago, from this Link... 

 The strap that came with the watch was too stiff and was replaced immediately with the imitation Kevlar strap in the picture and a "16.0 mm SS Deployant Clasp, Double Folding - Deluxe" from this site... 


 I was very pleased with the service and sent them a pic of my Eberhard with the red band for one of their adds....




 USG

 d-_-b_

 

Yup, I know about West Coast Time and Howard from WatchUSeek and TZ, and EOT too. Will have to check out the watch straps from them... 

 And that Mil-style 2824 still isn't quite the Speedbird, if you know what I mean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's just my typical WIS-ness showing through. It is a nice watch though, nearly bought it, too. 

 However, I opted for a Hamilton Khaki Navy Frogman. Titanium case, ETA 2895-2, sub-second(?) register, very slightly domed saphhire crystal and a display back. Looks great, feels great on the wrist. Very happy with this one. And yes, it has a canteen-style cover, which took some getting used to but it is pretty cool after a bit!


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roastpuff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yup, I know about West Coast Time and Howard from WatchUSeek and TZ, and EOT too. Will have to check out the watch straps from them... 

 And that Mil-style 2824 still isn't quite the Speedbird, if you know what I mean. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's just my typical WIS-ness showing through. It is a nice watch though, nearly bought it, too. 

 However, I opted for a Hamilton Khaki Navy Frogman. Titanium case, ETA 2895-2, sub-second(?) register, very slightly domed saphhire crystal and a display back. Looks great, feels great on the wrist. Very happy with this one. And yes, it has a canteen-style cover, which took some getting used to but it is pretty cool after a bit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 



 [size=medium]Very cool Hammy RP !!!!!!!! [/size] 

 The only Hammy I have in my modest collection is this






 And since you're a WIS, you might know which watch came from this store.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























 USG

 d-_-b


----------



## upstateguy

apparent double post


----------



## Isao

Here is my other watches.


 My everyday beater... A Seiko Chrono






 This is a watch I received as a gift from my last employer about 10 years ago....I can't find any info on this watch... does Tiffany actually make any watches? or do they just put their name on it...

 Its a quartz...titanium case and bracelet.


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[size=medium]Very cool Hammy RP !!!!!!!! [/size] 

 The only Hammy I have in my modest collection is this

 And since you're a WIS, you might know which watch came from this store.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 USG

 d-_-b_

 

The Khaki Auto will always be a classic. It's a nice watch, for sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And you have more of a collection than I do for the moment. Only one watch sits in my drawer (ok, well I have extra cheapo digital watches - but those don't count!) and that's the Khaki Frogman. Just finished putting a new strap on it, in fact. I think it may be a tad big for it. 






 24mm red wine color leather notched to about 21 or so. The buckle's just MASSIVE, but it's light because it's made from Titanium.

 Ken's the guy with the RXW/Rockx watches, isn't he? Panerai-looking ones, with some models sporting tritium tube lighting?

 As for that Tiffany & Co. watch, I'm pretty sure it's just a re-branded something or other from an Asian manufacturer.


----------



## dallan

Tag Heuer Carrera automatic.


----------



## anubis404

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi RP

 Timefactors "Speedbird II" Automatic Pilot Watch - Model PRS-7, is currently sold out....Link... though sometimes they show up for sale on Time Zone...

 The straps, formerly sold as "Kevlar," are in actuality, an embossed plastic -- but tough, colorful and serviceable non-the-less....

 As posted above, this, similar version, with the *same* movement and screw down crown case, is available many places for half the price of the Speed Bird....











 I got my watch and the imitation Kevlar straps, a few years ago, from this Link... 

 The strap that came with the watch was too stiff and was replaced immediately with the imitation Kevlar strap in the picture and a "16.0 mm SS Deployant Clasp, Double Folding - Deluxe" from this site... 


 I was very pleased with the service and sent them a pic of my Eberhard with the red band for one of their adds....




 USG

 d-_-b_

 

Wow, I'm envious. Thats a good lookin watch.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roastpuff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Khaki Auto will always be a classic. It's a nice watch, for sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And you have more of a collection than I do for the moment. Only one watch sits in my drawer (ok, well I have extra cheapo digital watches - but those don't count!) and that's the Khaki Frogman. Just finished putting a new strap on it, in fact. I think it may be a tad big for it. 






 24mm red wine color leather notched to about 21 or so. The buckle's just MASSIVE, but it's light because it's made from Titanium.

 Ken's the guy with the RXW/Rockx watches, isn't he? Panerai-looking ones, with some models sporting tritium tube lighting?

 As for that Tiffany & Co. watch, I'm pretty sure it's just a re-branded something or other from an Asian manufacturer._

 


 Hey RP

 That band doesn't look too big at all.... how about a wrist shot???????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Yes, Ken is the RXW guy, this was purchased in his store in Japan back in '03...











 The buckle doesn't look quite as big as yours, but it's massive none-the-less..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 solid steel and thick - nothing light about that watch.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 USG

 d-_-b


----------



## woof37

That RXW is very nice. How in the heck do they not get sued by Panerai though?


----------



## fordgtlover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Isao* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is my other watches.


 My everyday beater... A Seiko Chrono





 snip_

 

Isao, do you have any idea of the model of that Seiko. I'd like to try and find one like that.

 cheers


----------



## nickyboyo

Functional, simple, Eta 2804 movement-more accurate than the more popular Eta 2824 automatic movement and puts my Omega chronometer to shame to for accuracy- only as long as i remember to wind it daily though


----------



## Isao

http://i204.photobucket.com/albums/b.../DSC_5636c.jpg

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fordgtlover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Isao, do you have any idea of the model of that Seiko. I'd like to try and find one like that.

 cheers_

 

FORDGTLOVER...

 I think they discontinued it a few years ago.... I used to see NOS at many places online... I just checked a few and Amazon is the place I currently see it listed.

 My rubber version
Amazon.com: Seiko Men's Chronograph Watch #SND077: Seiko: Watches

 Steel bracelet version
Amazon.com: Seiko Men's Alarm Chronograph watch #SND075: Watches

 If you do buy one...make sure you are set on the rubber or bracelet version.... they are not compatible with each other( made that mistake... I tried putting on the steel bracelet on my rubber version... it does not fit .. one uses spring bars, other uses a straight pin.)


----------



## Chri5peed

I use these sites to keep exact track of time.

http://www.poodwaddle.com/worldclock.swf

Swiss Watches Direct - Tag Heuer Watches, Omega Watch, Breitling Watch & Longines Watch UK Specialists


 Do watches[battery-powered quartz] have a few days 'bedding-in' after settiing the time?


 I wonder this because, I changed the date at the beginning of May and at the same time I set the time. For a few days I was losing and gaining about 10 seconds, now it has kept at 4 seconds behind for a while.


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use these sites to keep exact track of time.

http://www.poodwaddle.com/worldclock.swf

Swiss Watches Direct - Tag Heuer Watches, Omega Watch, Breitling Watch & Longines Watch UK Specialists


 Do watches[battery-powered quartz] have a few days 'bedding-in' after settiing the time?


 I wonder this because, I changed the date at the beginning of May and at the same time I set the time. For a few days I was losing and gaining about 10 seconds, now it has kept at 4 seconds behind for a while._

 

I use this: The official U.S. time - clock

 Official atomic clock time! 

 I think so, probably, as everything settles down and it starts moving nicely again. Temperature and movement does affect watches and their accuracy.


----------



## evil-zen

Another Hamilton Automatic with kevlar


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roastpuff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use this: The official U.S. time - clock

 Official atomic clock time! _

 

You do realise any 'Official' time is from Greenwich. Any other time is just GMT plus or minus several hours.

 Especially as there is PMT & EST, you cannot have 2 official times!


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You do realise any 'Official' time is from Greenwich. Any other time is just GMT plus or minus several hours.

 Especially as there is PMT & EST, you cannot have 2 official times!_

 

Picky picky.


----------



## rodeodude

Mine is like that, except the colors on the face are reversed, it's a Bernoulli Mosaic and supposedly retails for $3k, but my dad got it off of uBid for $50, so I don't really believe that. Either way it's my first automatic watch and I love it to death


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rodeodude* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Mine is like that, except the colors on the face are reversed, it's a Bernoulli Mosaic and supposedly retails for $3k, but my dad got it off of uBid for $50, so I don't really believe that. Either way it's my first automatic watch and I love it to death_

 

The only thing better than a great watch is a great watch given to you by your dad. Congrats fella and glad you feel that way.


----------



## rodeodude

thanks


----------



## GSurge

Little did you know... *he is your dad!!*


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GSurge* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Little did you know... *he is your dad!!*_

 

No clue what you're talking about.

 -Woof Vader


----------



## GSurge

Haha. I didn't say father!

 So as to not spam this thread, I received a watch as a graduation present.

 It is impossible to find the thing online, though. Here is the same model, but my watch has an orange second hand/tick marks and a leather band with orange stitching. Clicketh

 It is funky, but I like it. The watch face is huge, which is fine with me.


----------



## mcmulrt

I bought an Omega Speedmaster for myself as a graduation present last year. I like the strong look of the Hamilton and Fortis models that people have posted recently. I'd like to get my next watch sometime soon. Not sure if I want to go more or less expensive though.


----------



## vagarach

Very stylish, GSurge. I also got a seiko chronograph when I graduated from high school, but it's gotten a deep, major scratch across the face and I don't even know how it happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

 I'd really like to get a sapphire crystal for it!


----------



## rx7_fan

Here's my new watch.


----------



## Chri5peed

My Grandad found a solid gold wind-up Rolex in the 30s, he gave it to Police, but no one claimed it, so he got it.


----------



## LeeMark

I got four nice watches I rotate wearing. Panerai 111, Glashutte Navigator, Bell and Ross BR01-96 and Chopard Mille Miglia Black Face XL (the last from my father for my birthday). Pics to follow.


----------



## Creed

ecodrive nighthawk ;0)

CITIZENWATCH.com | Welcome to Citizen Watches Online


----------



## Vertigo-1

My latest, quick and dirties using my Nokia N95, the manual hand winder Grand Seiko SBGW005:

 Rather difficult to capture the true dial color, it's a strong cream color, and not as white as this pic shows. 







 One of the beautiful things about this particular Grand Seiko model is its domed box crystal. It rises sharply above the rest of the watch case. My understanding is that it's quite difficult to create a box crystal display using sapphire, being that you have to bend the sapphire at the edges back downwards to connect with the case. What's also trippy is in order to prevent parallax distortion when viewed through the domed crystal, the very tips of each hand are curved by manual handwork slightly downward, to follow the curve of the domed crystal. 






 You could literally use the back as a mirror, the polish is _incredibly_ high and there's actually no distortions when staring at your reflection. 








 The watch normally comes with a rice grain bracelet, but I swapped it out for this croc strap...I needed a pure dress watch in my collection. The accuracy is just insane, over a week it has not gained or lost a single second so far compared against time.gov.


----------



## uncletank88

^ Vertigo, that is an absolutely gorgeous GS. I am jealous to say the very least...


----------



## laxx

Vertigo had me sold on a GS since his first post showing his off. I'll be getting one within the next year or so. =T


----------



## ljs

Very nice GS! For now, I'm only buying regular seiko's but maybe next year...


----------



## MrSlacker

What do you think of this one?

Diesel DZ4076 - Free Shipping Both Ways & 365-Day Return Policy


----------



## immtbiker

1/2 hour notations. 

 Different concept.


----------



## Khanate

I read this thread and now I need to convince myself I don't need a Stowa KS. Steep on my student budget!


----------



## immtbiker

Just went to put on my Panerai PAM 0112 this evening and I noticed that my original brown leather band is cracked straight across the band where the buckle is.
 I want a black leather (crocodile look) band.

 Do any of you watch forum guys or Panny owners know a good place to get one?

 TIA


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just went to put on my Panerai PAM 0112 this evening and I noticed that my original brown leather band is cracked straight across the band where the buckle is.
 I want a black leather (crocodile look) band.

 Do any of you watch forum guys or Panny owners know a good place to get one?

 TIA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hi Aaron,

 Very quickly:

 Here is a list on paneristi of strap manufacturers. Check out the third party dealers. It should keep you busy for a while...

Officine Panerai Straps

 There are a variety of websites to get cool straps. As you probably know, PAM straps are an industry unto themselves. 

 Check the accessories corners at:

Paneristi.com - The Unofficial Resource For Officine Panerai

 and 

Panerai Watch and Strap Forums from ViaPaneristi!

 I am also looking for a black croc strap for my PAM 212 (flyback, 1950-style ). I think it will look really handsome on a black croc. 

 I was thinking of going to Wempe on 5th ave and picking up an OEM black croc. For your purposes (standard black croc) you might want to go OEM. But there are A LOT of beautiful custom options. One of the things that is big is stitch color and thickness. 

 Just curious... Are you looking for a black stitch color? Brown? White? You can get gold colored stitch... All kinds. It makes it very difficult to choose. Also, keep in mind that if your strap has a deployant or a "non-pre-V" buckle, you need to get a tapered strap. Otherwise, you need a non-tapered for a Pre-V size buckle. I prefer buckles to clasps. If you want the big, vintage look, get a screw in buckle and you're good to go. Or you can get a strap with a buckle sewn in. That makes strap changes even easier. 

 There is a huge amount of info and research for these straps. Be prepared to get swamped and to find yourself getting about 5 different straps and changing them all the time. It's part of the fun with Panerai. 

 PM me if you want. I'd like to know what you end up choosing. Also be sure to post pics!

 If you want I can send you pics of some of my straps. Maybe you might be interested. I have a new brown leather one that I might part with. It is from:

https://www.manifatturefirenze.it/home.php (a GREAT strap maker, I also have a wallet from them). 

 Right now, I am looking into the "Legend Gator" at Strapculture:

legendgator

 J.


----------



## vagarach

Wow, the Stowa KS is a very smart mechanical watch for not _too_ much money. Love the blue hands.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Aaron,
 Very quickly..._

 

Wow John...if that was the quick version, I can't wait for the long one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm wondering if I get an OEM one, then I can used the Panerai stamped, screw-on buckle from my original brown strap.

 I would, very much like a black croc with black (probably) stitching. I want it to look both dressy and tough at the same time.

 Thanks for the abundance of info (that's what makes this place so cooool) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I *will *PM you.


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow John...if that was the quick version, I can't wait for the long one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm wondering if I get an OEM one, then I can used the Panerai stamped, screw-on buckle from my original brown strap.

 I would, very much like a black croc with black (probably) stitching. I want it to look both dressy and tough at the same time.

 Thanks for the abundance of info (that's what makes this place so cooool) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I *will *PM you._

 

My pleasure, Aaron. You should re-read my post. I edited it a number of times. Definitely check out the Gators from Strap Culture. They define dressy-tough. They are thicker than OEM. 

 I'm not sure about the buckle. When you look at the strap, does it look like it is tapered? If it is tapered it is 24mm at the lugs and 22mm at the buckle. If it is not tapered it is 24/24. There are plenty of strap makers who supply a buckle with the strap. Usually it is a 24mm buckle, so you don't have to worry about it too much. If you want to use your original buckle just check if your strap is tapered and order the proper width.


----------



## Khanate

I'll be going for the 390 finally.... poor poor budget


----------



## Khanate

Sorry for 2 posts in a row, but I just want to say I'm pretty excited as I have just paid for the Antea 390 from Stowa!

 Hopefully it gets here fast!

 (This forum is killing me)


----------



## tjkurita

Aaron,

 I just ordered this from Strap Culture. Will let you know how it fits.


----------



## oicdn

After seeing all the watches here at the World series on some peoples wrist....my Seiko Ti Kinetic feels like a budget Walgreens watch, lol.

 There's lots of Corum, Bvgari, Rolex, and other HUGE encrusted watches.

 I want this watch:


----------



## Samgotit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *plainsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I sold my beloved Bathys Benthic to get a more beloved custom ukulele. I love the Benthic, but I do have some Bathys goodness here still with the quartz 100 Fathoms. I also sold my Stowa Ikarus, but I'm kind of regretting that. I might fill that void with another Stowa Airman sometime. 

 I like Oris. Is it a dive watch? What's not to like about Oris? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

Nothin'. It's real simple with an nice, chunky, ingot personality. Want a Bathys Bad, but I think I need a Sinn first. But before that I might just do an Aristo Titanium Luminous Pilot (pretty cheap) or a Damasko (but apparently they are the only watch company that actually does not make watchs). 

 Quick pic:


----------



## cfull

My current three. The one on the left is my current daily wearer, been on my wrist every day for the past 9 years, a run-of-the-mill Seiko chrono. The two on the right belonged to my late Father, and need repairs. The gold Omega Constellation is going on 40 years old or so now, and no longer works. The bracelet is busted as well near it joins the watch. The other one is an Omega Geneve from the mid-70s; the dial has shifted but other than that keeps great time. I still wear it from time to time. Currently looking at buying my own Omega, either a Speedmaster or a Seamaster. 

 Also, I just picked one of these up off ebay to rotate in as a daily wearer with my other seiko; a seiko Le Grand Sport slc033 Titanium






 Nothing special, but looks cool and is damn light. Feels like a feather compared to my Seiko and Omega Geneve beasts.


----------



## Chri5peed

^ I had a Titanium/Gold Seiko Kinetic, apart from being a damn lovely watch[the entire dial fluoresced and obviously being Kinetic it was always fully charged], the main area that impressed me was its damned lightness.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Partly why I got a Titanium framed hardtail mountain-bike.


 I'd still use it, but I'm in a wheelchair now, not much kinetic energy. Why I got my equally lovely Tag, well it'd be lovier if the entire dial fluoresced, ala the Seiko.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Aaron,

 I just ordered this from Strap Culture. Will let you know how it fits.




_

 

Exactly what I want, except in black.

 How much?


----------



## tjkurita

It's a limited style by this particular maker. They make 10 at a time. All of the black versions are sold out and you have to check their stock periodically to find them. Or send them an e-mail and reserve one? 

 The prices vary according to the quality of the skins. The one I ordered was $142.00. 

 Keep in mind that they are THICK (5mm) and some people don't like the fit. I am still waiting for mine to arrive. I'll take a wrist shot and post it here when the time comes. 

 Link:

legendgator


----------



## John E Woven

Titanium Seiko; keeps extremely good time, and wasn't too bad for price.


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Exactly what I want, except in black.

 How much?_

 

The only reason I sold my Russian automatic watch, despite of having a sentimental value, was just the cost of the strips, I need 2XL, and for that size and width, everytime I asked about one, they cost me about the same as the watch...

 Of course for an expensive watch, it is worthy, but for an $150.00 watch is not...In other words, expect at least to pay $100.00 for it...

 So I picked up this one today, for casual use:


----------



## Snicewicz

This is the only watch I have. 






 I would love to buy more but being a 17 yr old without a job and with a headphone addiction does not help.


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In other words, expect at least to pay $100.00 for it..._

 

Like I said, Aaron, the straps at Strapculture (like the one pictured except in black) range from $125 to $170 depending on the quality of the skins. Expect to pay $150 +$20 for shipping. Super-custom gator or croc straps get into the $200-$300+ range. I can't remember how much OEM is.

 For your PAM, make sure to get 24mm lug width. Strapculture is a bit confusing. Make sure the strap you are looking at is 24mm and confirm for any orders you make.


----------



## devin_mm

I only have a couple watchs but I like them, the Wittnauer has an issue with the clasp though it seems to like to open when it wants to.










 Pictures borrowed from Amazon.com as I do not have a camera here.

 I'm going to Europe this winter and I was wondering is it worth it to buy a high end watch in Switzerland? Or are the prices going to be the same as at home?


----------



## gallardo88

I need to get a new watch, so hopefully you guys don't mind if I ask here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm looking for something under 200, maybe under 300 if it's nice. I have some swatch right now that I got as a gift, but I had to take it off when I wore somthing a bit more elegant because it was really flashy (it's bright orange). So I'm basically looking for something solid, reliable, with basic functions (date, etc), that will look good in casual wear (I'm 15, so I usually dress pretty casually) but won't look bad if I dress up a bit. hopefully that made sense.. 
 Oh, and I don't want something too bulky...something medium-sized and fairly simple should do.

 Thanks


----------



## John E Woven

Try a Seiko 5. I really like those. Not too big, well made, and cheap.


----------



## nickyboyo

If you like the military style try the midsize Hamilton Khaki- 33mm diameter, nice chunky crown (aesthetically pleasing to the eye, similar to manual pilots watch crown), clear face, date, solid accurate hand wound movement. I'm picked mine up from amazon for about US$185.


----------



## Aevum

my hamilton is in the shop... they informed me that they are waiting for a new casing becuaes it failed seal tests,


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vagarach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very stylish, GSurge. I also got a seiko chronograph when I graduated from high school, but it's gotten a deep, major scratch across the face and I don't even know how it happened 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 

 I'd really like to get a sapphire crystal for it!_

 

Post a question in the appropriate forum on TimeZone or WatchUSeek. Somebody will know who to send it to.


----------



## plainsong

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Samgotit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nothin'. It's real simple with an nice, chunky, ingot personality. Want a Bathys Bad, but I think I need a Sinn first. But before that I might just do an Aristo Titanium Luminous Pilot (pretty cheap) or a Damasko (but apparently they are the only watch company that actually does not make watchs). 

 Quick pic:




_

 

Yes, Sinn first, keep the priorities straight. My Sinn 356 UTC can be pried off my cold dead wrist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That Oris is nice though. I wonder if something like that would be good for Mr. Plainsong, who's currently rocking my Stowa Antea KS.

 Yeah, you might be listening to Chinese Democracy with your Westone 3's before that Damasko ever gets to you.


----------



## Samgotit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *plainsong* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, Sinn first, keep the priorities straight. My Sinn 356 UTC can be pried off my cold dead wrist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 I bet. 

  Quote:


 That Oris is nice though. I wonder if something like that would be good for Mr. Plainsong, who's currently rocking my Stowa Antea KS. 
 

That's such a classic look. That watch makes me want to put on a linen suit and colonize something... in a good way. It certainly would be a change. 

  Quote:


 Yeah, you might be listening to Chinese Democracy with your Westone 3's before that Damasko ever gets to you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 

Well, they all might have to wait. Today my fickle eye wants this... BAD:
Tutima Instrument Watches – Official Website

 As he puts the day's change in the blue milk tin.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Samgotit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As he puts the day's change in the blue milk tin._

 

They put milk in "tins" somewhere in the world, let alone blue? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice watch.


----------



## Samgotit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They put milk in "tins" somewhere in the world, let alone blue? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

She's a beaut, ain't she? $10 says no one else on Head-Fi has one [size=xx-small]or that they'd want one.[/size]

 I could get the Tutima and a bionic arm to put it on if I ever fill it up.


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They put milk in "tins" somewhere in the world, let alone blue? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Milk in tins? Fine.

 Do not laugh, when American school-kids get milk in bags[forgive me if its Canadian madness]. What, liquid in stuff that isn't solid...


----------



## Snicewicz

Well I talked to my dad about investing in another watch and he gave me one he never wears. 

 Going to get the band adjusted later this week. Ill post pics tonight, I wish my dad would let me sell this beauty so I can get my Stax OmegaII.


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Snicewicz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wish my dad would let me sell this beauty so I can get my Stax OmegaII._

 

Now THAT'S a Head-fier!


----------



## tyrion

Strap Culture make very nice straps. I also like Greg Stevens straps. I just picked up a Delaurian strap used for $85. His straps are pricey. The ones I've seen in the $200 to $400 range, mostly one of kind, I believe.


----------



## tjkurita

Delaurian straps are insane! $85 is a great price. Any pics?


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Delaurian straps are insane! $85 is a great price. Any pics?_

 

Used!


 Dere's *GOLD *in dem dare hills!






 On the other hand...Now we're talking (top quality professional touch-up...please do not attempt to copy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Snicewicz

Hey you stole the face of my watch!

 Anyways heres the new one my dad just gave to me, he just picked up a new tag and two Breitlings so he said I could have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For good measure, I took a picture of it with the old one on top of some ALO re-cabled phones


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Snicewicz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Anyways heres the new one my dad just gave to me, he just picked up a new tag and two Breitlings so he said I could have it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Wow. Your father gave you his best watch, in my opinion. Beautiful!


----------



## Khanate

I've e-mailed stowa to try to change my order to this one:






 Hopefully they'll receive my e-mail on time!


----------



## leftnose

VERY nice! I like the blued hands and sub-dial.

 Were did you order it from?


----------



## gallardo88

"I need to get a new watch, so hopefully you guys don't mind if I ask here. 
 I'm looking for something under 200, maybe under 300 if it's nice. I have some swatch right now that I got as a gift, but I had to take it off when I wore somthing a bit more elegant because it was really flashy (it's bright orange). So I'm basically looking for something solid, reliable, with basic functions (date, etc), that will look good in casual wear (I'm 15, so I usually dress pretty casually) but won't look bad if I dress up a bit. hopefully that made sense.. 
 Oh, and I don't want something too bulky...something medium-sized and fairly simple should do.

 Thanks"

 anyone else?
 oh...and i'd prefer something with a leather strap

 thanks


----------



## Snicewicz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow. Your father gave you his best watch, in my opinion. Beautiful!_

 

Yes but it would be much more beautiful its was the OmegaIIs with amp =[.


----------



## cfull

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gallardo88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_"I need to get a new watch, so hopefully you guys don't mind if I ask here. 
 I'm looking for something under 200, maybe under 300 if it's nice. I have some swatch right now that I got as a gift, but I had to take it off when I wore somthing a bit more elegant because it was really flashy (it's bright orange). So I'm basically looking for something solid, reliable, with basic functions (date, etc), that will look good in casual wear (I'm 15, so I usually dress pretty casually) but won't look bad if I dress up a bit. hopefully that made sense.. 
 Oh, and I don't want something too bulky...something medium-sized and fairly simple should do.

 Thanks"

 anyone else?
 oh...and i'd prefer something with a leather strap

 thanks_

 

Seiko. All kinds of awesomeness in that price range, and a ton to choose from.


----------



## hockeyb213

hey did any of you guys buy your watches from tourneau? haha I work for a watch store as a watch tech so if you guys got any probs PM me lol


----------



## hockeyb213

also here is a link to see my watch since I am to lazy to take pics Gotham | 3 | 6 | Tourneau Gotham Aurora Krome Limited Edition it does not show the exhibition backing so I will try to take some photos but the gotham series are great the movement is great also unfortunately the link doesn't show its sparkly face but it is a amazing watch to see in person


----------



## tjkurita

Do you do private work? Can you work on my early 60's 5512? I need a new back. For some reason it has a 5513 back. And there is a little oil on the dial. And maybe I'd like the dome plastic crystal replaced. Do you have any of those?


----------



## 308med

I just got an Oris Artelier Complication as a gift.
 Check it out, I can't stop looking at it.















 I know its not super high end like some of the other watches on here, but as my first watch over $100, it is the coolest thing ever! My favorite thing about it is the crocodile leather strap with metal clip.


----------



## xenithon

One day I would like to get a Cartier Pasha timepiece. I am not in the position to be able to purchase one _freely_ (I can afford to buy one but it would cause undue strain). I like most all of their Pasha range, including:

 Pasha XL Seatimer...





 ...Pasha de Cartier Chrono...





 ...and even the slightly ostentacious Pasha Seatimer Chronograph Ceramic & Gold


----------



## Snicewicz

I am not a fan of gold, but that last one is beautiful. 

 To be honest, I actually want a Rolex. I have had my eye on this thing for a while now. It is probably my favorite watch with gold.


----------



## upstateguy

Beater Cartier











 Standard Sub











 USG

 d-_-b


----------



## Khanate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_VERY nice! I like the blued hands and sub-dial.

 Were did you order it from?_

 

STOWA


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Khanate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_STOWA



_

 

Duh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, how I wish the US$ were stronger right now!


----------



## mark.s

Inspired by this very thread, I bought a Citizen Nighthawk (All black, european edition with promaster back)


----------



## gallardo88

Edit: NV....just found out the Seiko isn't water resistant


----------



## immtbiker

Amazon.com: Seiko Men's Automatic Black Dial Watch # SNK809K2: Seiko: Watches


----------



## gallardo88

It's unavailable on Amazon....thanks, though....and I just found out it's only "splashproof", and i'll be swimming this summer...so it's a no-go.
 So if anyone knows of something similar for under 250 but _water resistant to 100M_, I'd like to know. And i really liked the transparent back.


----------



## Chri5peed

No one says 'waterproof', its not true. Only some serious divers-watch would not leak mulltiple miles underwater, still implode at some depth.

 Manufacturers say, 'Water-resistance'...at _X_ depth.


 If you're not going diving, a water-resistance of 50meters is fine for swimming & showering in.


----------



## gallardo88

Oh. Thanks for the info. edited


----------



## Chri5peed

^ Spread the good word.

 Not exactly the same, but any debate can immediately be reduced to pointing out spelling errors or factual stuff.

 It is childish, but if they've nowhere to sink to...


----------



## PerformanceFirst

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gallardo88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's unavailable on Amazon....thanks, though....and I just found out it's only "splashproof", and i'll be swimming this summer...so it's a no-go.
 So if anyone knows of something similar for under 250 but water resistant to 100M, I'd like to know. And i really liked the transparent back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Consider a Seiko diver. They can be had for around $150, and have the same movement as the one you were looking at. They don't have a display back though.

Amazon.com: Seiko Men's Automatic Dive Watch #SKX173: Seiko: Sports & Outdoors

Amazon.com: Seiko Men's "Black Monster" Automatic Dive Watch #SKX779K1: Seiko: Sports & Outdoors

 Also, you might want to keep in mind that a watch will need to be maintained to keep its water resistance. The seals won't last forever.


----------



## cfull

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PerformanceFirst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Consider a Seiko diver. They can be had for around $150, and have the same movement as the one you were looking at. They don't have a display back though.

Amazon.com: Seiko Men's Automatic Dive Watch #SKX173: Seiko: Sports & Outdoors

Amazon.com: Seiko Men's "Black Monster" Automatic Dive Watch #SKX779K1: Seiko: Sports & Outdoors

 Also, you might want to keep in mind that a watch will need to be maintained to keep its water resistance. The seals won't last forever._

 

People on watchuseek and other watch forums all rave about the Seiko Monsters. Its right up there with other much more expensive divers.


----------



## nineohtoo

Maybe someone here knows, or can help me. I've been dying to find a band like this that I could put on a classier watch:











 That particular one probably costs way more than it should just because its Porter. If anyone can shoot me in the direction of one that would be awesome.
 As much as I love my beat up Quiksilver Random Digital I picked up at a sample sale years back for twenty bucks, it's seen the ends of the earth, and if i want it to last I really need to get another watch.


----------



## roastpuff

What you are looking for is called a "Bund" style strap, often used by European militaries - originally the Bundeswehr, hence the name. 

 Some links to one: 

Royal Air Force new genuine issue watch band from the UK
http://www.timefactors.com/tfstrap.htm - scroll down until you see "Bund strap"

 Do a search on eBay for some, though I don't know how good they are. The best used to be made by Jürgens but the supply has dried up.


----------



## nineohtoo

^Thank you very much. Found a few I'd be happy with on ebay. Now I gotta go find a time piece. I should go visit my parents and steal my Dad's Rolex 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 $26.80 shipped on ebay. 




22mm Military Style Genuine Leather Black Bund Strap - eBay (item 180256781128 end time Jul-01-08 19:09:25 PDT)

 Edit: In the mean time I've always wanted an Invicta Lupah because of the ginormous face. 

 $180 @ Amazon





Amazon.com: Invicta Men's Lupah Collection Dragon Chronograph Watch #2094: Invicta: Watches

 Apparently this one is $50 @ Costco right now:





 I should be looking at other options, and check craigslist and local pawn shops. Any suggestions? I'd really like a black face though. Any suggestions on currently available models, or older vintage ones that may be easily accessible? I'd like something I can wear with that strap when I'm in jeans, and then a more appropriate strap when I'm in dress attire. Thanks.


----------



## roastpuff

What's your budget? There are lots of options. Craigslist tends to be rather dry, and the pawn shops... doubtful. 

 I really, really like Precista watches, and the PRS-17 and 18 are just incredible pieces. 

 Bill Yao's MKII watches are also amazing: www.mkiiwatches.com Home Page

 I really really really REALLY want the LRRP model that is going to be released but need to gather the cash first.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Amazon.com: Seiko Men's Automatic Black Dial Watch # SNK809K2: Seiko: Watches_

 

I have the Japanese built version of this watch. I like it and its rather simple styling but it gets the least wrist time of any of my watches. It's just too small for my tastes.


----------



## nineohtoo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roastpuff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's your budget? There are lots of options. Craigslist tends to be rather dry, and the pawn shops... doubtful._

 

I'd put my budget at about $200 at the moment. If there's a more appealing timepiece that's a bit over that, I'd consider saving up for it then sticking to my budget though. I'd like a larger black face(doesn't need to be Lupah sized) and something I won't regret having years from now, or later on think is childish or trendy. I'm gonna be looking into the ones you mentioned. I'm gonna go to costco after work later for some groceries and probably check out that Invicta and see what else they might have.


----------



## hockeyb213

unfortunately watches are very widely price ranged there is a large market for under 1000 dollers a large market between 3-8000 a large market between 25-50 and then it really takes a large jump near 100,000 and up really watches with the nicest value and not throwing useless money away is in the 3000-8000 doller range where there are countless amounts of beautiful pieces from rolex breitling cartier omega tag heuer among others


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roastpuff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Bill Yao's MKII watches are also amazing: www.mkiiwatches.com Home Page

 I really really really REALLY want the LRRP model that is going to be released but need to gather the cash first.




_

 

That's a nice watch. Considering the Rolex it is based on (No. 1655 Orange hand Explorer II from the 70's, aka The Steve McQueen Explorer) sells for over $10K, I'd say ~$1K for that with a Swiss movement is not too bad. Of course, the Rolex's inflated price is due to rarity and popularity. But if you like the look and function, the MKII seems like a nice way to go. I've been going back and forth on placing a pre-order for one of them, but I fear it might remind me of the Rolex too much and make me think about what I can't get, rather than what I have.


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roastpuff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_




_

 

It is no doubt obvious, but why do the numbers on the bezel go up in increments of 2?


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is no doubt obvious, but why do the numbers on the bezel go up in increments of 2?_

 

For a third time zone using the orange hand, which moves in 24-hour time with one-hour increments. So, rotate the bezel so that the proper time difference between the second time zone (GMT hand) and the third time zone (bezel) is set, and then you can use the watch to figure out 3 time zones.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* 
_That's a nice watch. Considering the Rolex it is based on (No. 1655 Orange hand Explorer II from the 70's, aka The Steve McQueen Explorer) sells for over $10K, I'd say ~$1K for that with a Swiss movement is not too bad. Of course, the Rolex's inflated price is due to rarity and popularity. But if you like the look and function, the MKII seems like a nice way to go. I've been going back and forth on placing a pre-order for one of them, but I fear it might remind me of the Rolex too much and make me think about what I can't get, rather than what I have._

 

I'm not a fan of Rolexes in general, so it doesn't particularly bother me. I just like the really really clean dial on it, and the way it's built. Think of it not as a Rolex homage, but as a good watch on its own standing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The Milgauss is my favorite Rolex - the only one I'd ever consider buying if I had the cash, actually.


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roastpuff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 






 It's impossible not to think of it as a Rolex homage (copy). I don't understand why people dislike Rolex. It seems like more than a few of the watches people love around here are based on Rolex designs!


----------



## Audio-Omega

I have two Omega Seamasters. Sorry I don't know how to post photo.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roastpuff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not a fan of Rolexes in general, so it doesn't particularly bother me. I just like the really really clean dial on it, and the way it's built. Think of it not as a Rolex homage, but as a good watch on its own standing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's funny, I really think the dial is kind of cluttered which is why I don't like it. On the dial, there are two sets of hour markers in addition to minute markers. 

 Also, it looks like the 24-hr markers on the dial are placed close enough to the edge of the dial that they are under the beveled cut of the crystal. As such, you see them in two different places when looking at the watch from an angle. This can be seen to an extent in the photo. AND! you get a reflection off of the chapter ring. Good idea but just not well executed in this case.

 Don't get me wrong, I'm a fan of Yao's work. I always wanted one of his customized Seiko divers but I couldn't bring myself to put that much cash into a watch that basically costs $130.


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 It's impossible not to think of it as a Rolex homage (copy). I don't understand why people dislike Rolex. It seems like more than a few of the watches people love around here are based on Rolex designs!_

 

Heh. Well, I don't really have much knowledge regarding Rolexes but yes, they really are alike. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My current watch is a 6309, and the other semi-broken one is the Hamilton Khaki Frogman... definitely not Rolex homages.


----------



## wquiles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Khanate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've e-mailed stowa to try to change my order to this one:






 Hopefully they'll receive my e-mail on time!_

 

I am going to Germany tomorrow for a few days (yes, work-related!). Even though the Euro vs. Dollar sucks right now, I would not mind looking a little for a good EU/German-made watch, specially something offering a good value-for-the-buck (say around $500 US or so).

 I have a really nice Titanium Suunto Observer multi-funciton that I wear daily, but I am interested in a dressy, simple, reliable, accurate, mechanical (no batteries) watch to wear when visiting customers (I am in technical sales). The darker tone of the Titanium Suunto is not too bad, but I would like something also thinner than the Suunto, and perhaps a little smaller as well. The Stowa in your picture above looks "stunning"!, and it is along the lines of what I want. 

 I know I have a limited budget, and I might consider something more expensive. Any other recommendations to consider?

 Will


----------



## isleofc

Gentlemen, 

 I can't post pics but I've got a good watch story.

 Had a client buy me a Breitling Bentley Motors T watch for getting them some huge bucks. I was very flattered and tried to turn the watch down but they got pissed off so I accepted.

 9 months later I realized I hated the damn thing. Holy crap my hand was numb by 3pm. Those watches are just too freakin' huge for me and clients were also making comments about my 'bling'. It was embarassing.

 So, yesterday, took it back to the point of purchase and picked up a Breitling Montbrilliant Datora. Black face. 

 Just LOVE it. Absolutely LOVE it!!! 

 Can't post pics tonight but if you go to Breitling - Instruments for professionals : Swiss chronograph watches, aeronautics partner - BREITLING | INSTRUMENTS FOR PROFESSIONALS TM and check out the '08 Datora, that's mine.

 Very proud to own it and can't stop looking at it.

 This is my first post here. Outstanding thread.

 Tom


----------



## fsubassoon

Hey guys, 
 I was wondering if anyone would know where to buy a replacement band for a 20-odd year old Tag Formula One. My father gave it to me, as he has moved on to a new ESQ and feels the Tag is too young for him, as it is bright yellow. The original strap is a rubber-ish material and is matching yellow. Sorry that I don't have any pictures. it also has 380 513/1 on the back of it. Also, if anyone knows, what do these retail now? Not interested in selling, just curious. Thanks again.


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fsubassoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys, 
 I was wondering if anyone would know where to buy a replacement band for a 20-odd year old Tag Formula One. My father gave it to me, as he has moved on to a new ESQ and feels the Tag is too young for him, as it is bright yellow. The original strap is a rubber-ish material and is matching yellow. Sorry that I don't have any pictures. it also has 380 513/1 on the back of it. Also, if anyone knows, what do these retail now? Not interested in selling, just curious. Thanks again._

 

Price, I don't know. Is it an auto or a quartz? 

 As for the strap... does it have to be original TAG, or can anything else that's also good and matching do?


----------



## dj_mocok

What do you think of this Citizen guys? Do you think it's any good? I am thinking to buy a watch for my partner, but I never used/liked leather strap before, for 2 reasons: difficult to put on, and I am not sure how long it will last.

 It's made from Crocodile leather, not sure how long it will last and I'm not sure about the quality of this watch either. 

 For around 400-500 bucks, what do you recommend to buy for ladies' watch?


----------



## laxx

Man, one of my coworkers started making me want a mechanical minute repeater... God they're espensive... That and the Corum Bridge. Very cool. We watched a video where they were hand assembling the Bridge and it made me want one so much more.


----------



## fsubassoon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roastpuff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Price, I don't know. Is it an auto or a quartz? 

 As for the strap... does it have to be original TAG, or can anything else that's also good and matching do?_

 

Its a quartz. I would like an original TAG, but if its impossible to find, I'd be OK with something else.


----------



## Chri5peed

Oddly, I have become more fond of my Tag F1 recently





 I catch myself looking at it. The battery it came with must have been dying, the second hand jumped back and forth daily. I got a new one fitted[by Tag] and its rock solid now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Obviously the Sapphire Crystal face is lovely, heh I find odd pleasure in attempting to scratch it with all sorts of things!


 A bit O/T, the 35 on the bezel is dirty. Can you just unclip it and fit a new one? If so, are they expensive and where do you get them from?


----------



## jewman

I just put a deposit on a Hamilton Khaki king automatic. I'm so excited!


----------



## ZepFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mark.s* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Inspired by this very thread, I bought a Citizen Nighthawk (All black, european edition with promaster back)









_

 

i dont even wear watches..but this one looks nice..seriously considering getting one..thing is nice


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZepFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i dont even wear watches..but this one looks nice..seriously considering getting one..thing is nice_

 

Uh... it reminds me of a roulette wheel, with the alternating red/black/white color scheme on that 24-hour section.


----------



## freshmeat

Here's a few of mine:


----------



## mark.s

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZepFloyd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i dont even wear watches..but this one looks nice..seriously considering getting one..thing is nice_

 

Exactly how I felt when I first saw it here on head-fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a really nice watch, with a nice 'quality-feel' and the size is just perfect (on my wrist atleast)


----------



## meat01

I have been on the fence about getting a Nighthawk. I wish it had a sapphire crystal though. I like the blue lume also


----------



## wquiles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meat01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been on the fence about getting a Nighthawk. I wish it had a sapphire crystal though. I like the blue lume also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yep, lack of sapphire glass is a serious negative in my book, and I now try to buy "all" watches with a sapphire glass - they definitely stand up to tough use.

 On my part, I finally decided to order a Stowa for myself. I placed an order for the Antea creme with the brown leatherstrap. It is tough to buy now with the Europe vs. dollar the way it is, but for roughly $550 (including shipping) I got a very nice dress watch with sapphire glass and a nice automatic movement to wear for customer presentations and special events/moments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will post pictures in 6-8 weeks when I get the watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will


----------



## c8h8r8i8s8

Here is my Hamilton King Khaki:




 Got it right before Swatch bought the company. Even though it uses ETA movement, it is probably one of the last great American-made watches.


----------



## Khanate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wquiles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep, lack of sapphire glass is a serious negative in my book, and I now try to buy "all" watches with a sapphire glass - they definitely stand up to tough use.

 On my part, I finally decided to order a Stowa for myself. I placed an order for the Antea creme with the brown leatherstrap. It is tough to buy now with the Europe vs. dollar the way it is, but for roughly $550 (including shipping) I got a very nice dress watch with sapphire glass and a nice automatic movement to wear for customer presentations and special events/moments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will post pictures in 6-8 weeks when I get the watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will_

 

I think that batch went out last week for shipping


----------



## wquiles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Khanate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think that batch went out last week for shipping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What do you mean? I am not following you here ...


----------



## devin_mm

I got a new watch, this isn't my picture because the watch is at the jewelers for a week or so while they order new links.


----------



## mark.s

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *meat01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been on the fence about getting a Nighthawk. I wish it had a sapphire crystal though. I like the blue lume also 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I've only been using my Nighthawk for 14 days, but it doesn't have a single scratch yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The face is hardlex crystal, which shuld be right after sapphire in terms of scratch resistance.


----------



## savedbythebell

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mark.s* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've only been using my Nighthawk for 14 days, but it doesn't have a single scratch yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The face is hardlex crystal, which shuld be right after sapphire in terms of scratch resistance._

 


 Ive had my Nighthawk for about 3 months now, I use it as my work watch + im an engineer, with no damage or marks yet 
http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk300/kennithg_photo/watches3.jpg[/IMG]]


----------



## G-man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *savedbythebell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ive had my Nighthawk for about 3 months now, I use it as my work watch + im an engineer, with no damage or marks yet 
http://i283.photobucket.com/albums/kk300/kennithg_photo/watches3.jpg[/IMG]]
	
_

 

sooo puurty


----------



## immtbiker

That watch is busier than O'Hare during prime time!


----------



## Khanate

Found in a drawer. Looks strikingly similar to the model I ordered!

 Blue hands, small dial on bottom for seconds, etc..


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That watch is busier than O'Hare during prime time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 A, you are just too funny... Every time I read that, it makes me laugh...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 E


----------



## immtbiker




----------



## G-man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

stop being so smug.


----------



## paul_lindemann

Rolex Datejust, smooth bezel, blue dial, steel band.
 Cartier Tank, black alligator deployment clasp, gold.
 Corum Admiral 41, steel band, blue dial.
 Rolex Cellini, Platinum, black alligator.
 Movado Classic circa 1988, brown alligator, gold.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gautam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_stop being so smug._

 

Was this in jest, or are you being serious (can't tell with the use of an emoticon)?

 If you are being serious, what do you mean by your comment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## immtbiker

I know that this is a simple $295 catalog watch (probably can get it cheaper elsewhere, but this Herrington item strikes me as being nice.

 Anyone else like this, or am i being seduced by a picture in a magazine?






 I also like a Tag Heuer sunglass that they have (hingless) and it can be found for $100 cheaper on reputable sunglass websites.


----------



## Homeless

Not sure how much I like the watch, but the glasses are pretty cool...


----------



## G-man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Homeless* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not sure how much I like the watch, but the glasses are pretty cool..._

 

X2. ive seen too many watches like those, never really liked them.


----------



## meat01

I am not a fan of rectangle or square faced watches, but I like the clarity and contrast on that watch immtbiker.


----------



## Chri5peed

The blue of the symbols cheapens it in my opinion.
 Plus the '12' is wrong, no other numbers are on it.


----------



## immtbiker

Even though it's not really my style (I'm a diver watch...Submariner, Bell and Ross, Panerai...sort of guy), but this modestly priced watch screams out to me, "Caribbean vacation with sandals and Hawaiin shirt". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It says "Swiss Mov't" on the bottom which says to me, utilization of a swiss watchmaker's design, incorporated in a watch made in Hong Kong or Taiwan.
 I don't like the fact that "Mov't" is abbreviated.

 But you know how sometimes you look at watch or a pair of sunglasses and say "that's for me"? It just hits you in the right spot, like my Seiko Arctura Kinetic:


----------



## Samgotit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Even though it's not really my style (I'm a diver watch...Submariner, Bell and Ross, Panerai...sort of guy), but this modestly priced watch screams out to me, "Caribbean vacation with sandals and Hawaiin shirt". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That's what this Bathys does for me. I wonder why?:
Bathys Hawaii

 You'll have to feed the blue, watch-belly, milk tin a bit longer though. 






 <><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Milk in tins? Fine.

 Do not laugh, when American school-kids get milk in bags[forgive me if its Canadian madness]. What, liquid in stuff that isn't solid..._

 

Chris, I'm nominating that for oddest rant ever on the internet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have a bladder, no? Never had a juice box? Look how happy this kid is:

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1439/...5a680bf7c1.jpg


----------



## G-man

dude, if anything not watch should scream vacation. they are supposed to be about relaxing, watches mean that you have something on your mind. or thats what someone told me once. i just looked at him like he was mad and walked away.


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Samgotit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Chris, I'm nominating that for oddest rant ever on the internet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have a bladder, no? Never had a juice box? Look how happy this kid is:

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1439/...5a680bf7c1.jpg_

 


 Cartons are made out of card and can standup by themselves.

 Maybe not completely solid then, but not in a thin plastic bag.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gautam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_dude, if anything not watch should scream vacation. they are supposed to be about relaxing, watches mean that you have something on your mind. or thats what someone told me once. i just looked at him like he was mad and walked away._

 

The only reasons that I would need a watch on vacation are for:

 1-What time to be at the gate when going to destination

 2-What time it is, so I don't miss the dive boat, and...

 3-The beginning of happy hour

 Oh, and also, when the beautiful local island maid says, "meet me in room #226 at 3 a.m." (hypothetically speaking, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## G-man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...
 Oh, and also, when the beautiful local island maid says, "meet me in room #226 at 3 a.m." (hypothetically speaking, of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)_

 

A man can dream, a man can dream.


----------



## Snicewicz

Right now I am currently looking for a new watch. 

 I am looking to spend 5-7k list price and I cannot decide what kind I want. I really like the Ulysse Nardin my father just got but I do not want the same watch.

 What I am looking for is Silver in color, and prefferably a big face. Also a Black or Silver face with a a normal, non-leather band. 

 I do like Breitlings and are considering them. I just thought I would get some opinions here first.

 I have become especially fond of this one:


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Snicewicz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Right now I am currently looking for a new watch. 

 I am looking to spend 5-7k list price and I cannot decide what kind I want. I really like the Ulysse Nardin my father just got but I do not want the same watch.

 What I am looking for is Silver in color, and prefferably a big face. Also a Black or Silver face with a a normal, non-leather band. 

 I do like Breitlings and are considering them. I just thought I would get some opinions here first.

 I have become especially fond of this one:




_

 

Panerai. Look no further. Simplistic and beautiful.


----------



## Steve The Egg

What is the name of the watch where you can see into it? You can see like the inner workings of the watch.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Snicewicz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Right now I am currently looking for a new watch._

 

I've always been a big fan of the Omega Speedmaster Professional. It's the same watch (more or less) that went to the Moon!






 It is manual wind, though, if that puts you off.

 While you are looking for a watch with a bracelet, I personally think the JLC Reverso looks better on leather (it is available with a bracelet). It's a pure classic watch and is within your price range depending on the model.






 To be honest, I'm not a big Panerai fan. I think they are way overpriced. Again, just my opinion.


----------



## billbillw

Does anybody have an opinion on the Amazon Gold box deal that's running right now? A titanium Tissot for $360? Seem pretty nice for the money. My ESQ is starting to get pretty old and beat up. I've had it since Nov, 2000. Might be time for an upgrade.


----------



## Steve The Egg

I'm in the market for a new watch. I was wondering if you guys and gals could help me out!

 1. Men's
 2. Waterproof (I never take my watches off or else I loose them :sigh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 3. Analog
 4. Very comfy band. I'd be willing to buy a different one and replace the stock one.
 5. I'd really like it to be clear/transparent/see through so you can look into the gears and all the neat stuff inside the watch. 
 6. No more than $200-300.
 7. Not too flashy.

 I know that's a lot of details, but hopefully a watch exists that meets my "needs"


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Steve The Egg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm in the market for a new watch. I was wondering if you guys and gals could help me out!

 1. Men's
 2. Waterproof (I never take my watches off or else I loose them :sigh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 3. Analog
 4. Very comfy band. I'd be willing to buy a different one and replace the stock one.
 5. I'd really like it to be clear/transparent/see through so you can look into the gears and all the neat stuff inside the watch. 
 6. No more than $200-300.
 7. Not too flashy.

 I know that's a lot of details, but hopefully a watch exists that meets my "needs" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Everything but #5 (which will likely blow your budget): Seiko Black Monster on bracelet. Comfy comfy comfy. Lume for days. Great watch.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Steve The Egg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm in the market for a new watch. I was wondering if you guys and gals could help me out!

 1. Men's
 2. Waterproof (I never take my watches off or else I loose them :sigh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 3. Analog
 4. Very comfy band. I'd be willing to buy a different one and replace the stock one.
 5. I'd really like it to be clear/transparent/see through so you can look into the gears and all the neat stuff inside the watch. 
 6. No more than $200-300.
 7. Not too flashy.

 I know that's a lot of details, but hopefully a watch exists that meets my "needs" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

There are a handful of Kenneth Cole Reaction models that might meet all of your needs:

Roman numeral watch at Kenneth Cole Official Site

Roman numeral watch at Kenneth Cole Official Site

Stainless steel case watch at Kenneth Cole Official Site

http://www.kennethcole.com/product/i...entPage=family

http://www.kennethcole.com/product/i...entPage=family



 My parents bought me a different Kenneth Cole Reaction watch and I haven't really had a chance to wear it much, but I did get to wear if for a few days and it was rather nice and comfortable too. Automatic as well which was a big plus for me. I still prefer my Seiko Kinetic and my Titan Edge but the Kenneth Cole's are reasonably good day to day wearers on a budget IMO.


----------



## Steve The Egg

Beautiful watch!!!! Roman numeral watch at Kenneth Cole Official Site

 Thank you so much!


----------



## wquiles

What about this one - what do all of those dials do? Some are obvious, some are not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sporty digital watch at Kenneth Cole Official Site


----------



## MadDog5145

Was trying to source the Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono in Rose Gold, but could not find under my budget (<$800). So when I ran into this watch for $800, I couldn't pass it up. Here are some pics:


----------



## MadDog5145

Just received this watch too this week. Wore it once and realized that after owning a Panerai and a Breitling, that a normal size watch is not for me. So it's going go up for sale soon. Absolutely stunning and gorgeous, just needs to be 2mm bigger for me.





























 Watch it in action
http://www.youtube.comwatchv=pMQBUn5Sc-0


----------



## number1sixerfan

How do you watch guru's keep your watch face from getting scratched?


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *number1sixerfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How do you watch guru's keep your watch face from getting scratched?_

 

Sapphire crystal. One of the hardest substances on earth. Just keep it away from diamonds, and you don't have to worry about any scratches


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Was trying to source the Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono in Rose Gold, but could not find under my budget (<$800). So when I ran into this watch for $800, I couldn't pass it up. Here are some pics:_

 


 I think you made the better choice. The Jazzmasters are nice but the Khakis are veruh nice-a!


----------



## number1sixerfan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sapphire crystal. One of the hardest substances on earth. Just keep it away from diamonds, and you don't have to worry about any scratches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Well, I mean if I have a watch that isn't as scratch resistent. I just have a functional watch that I paid $150 for. Is there some type clear screen I can put on it(that doesn't look as cheesy as the ones on them in the stores)?


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think you made the better choice. The Jazzmasters are nice but the Khakis are veruh nice-a!_

 

I wanted a more classy and dressy watch. That's why I was gunning for the Jazzmaster. I might end up with a Jazzmaster Viewmatic to fullfill that need. Can get one used for under $300.


----------



## wquiles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sapphire crystal. One of the hardest substances on earth. Just keep it away from diamonds, and you don't have to worry about any scratches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

+1

 It is more expensive, but it works better


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *number1sixerfan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I mean if I have a watch that isn't as scratch resistent. I just have a functional watch that I paid $150 for. Is there some type clear screen I can put on it(that doesn't look as cheesy as the ones on them in the stores)?_

 


 I'd probably think, as you can get watch faces coated in Sapphire Crystal that there is probablly some sort of spray available? Ask in a jewellers.

 Buying a piece of Sapphire Crystal isn't worth it for a $150 watch...you're right.


 I think the Sapphire Crystal face is very likely my favourite part of my TAG.


----------



## jordanross

This is the watch I wear 24/7.






 The best watch I have ever owned I wouldn't trade it for anything.

 If I could I would wear my original Pulsar, but alas it needs repair and almost nobody fixes them anymore.


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd probably think, as you can get watch faces coated in Sapphire Crystal that there is probablly some sort of spray available? Ask in a jewellers.

 Buying a piece of Sapphire Crystal isn't worth it for a $150 watch...you're right.


 I think the Sapphire Crystal face is very likely my favourite part of my TAG.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I pretty much avoid mineral crystals or acrylic nowadays. Either Hardlex, Sapphlex or sapphire for me. 

 I don't think there is such a spray version available... just be careful of what you bang your watch face into. 

 Otherwise you can just think of it as 'wabi'!


----------



## Sinsen

After months of searching I finally bought:

Attachment 6357

 Ain't she a beauty?


----------



## Audio-Omega

Omega Speedmaster Professional. It has a timeless appeal.


----------



## Audio-Omega

That's a good looking Hamilton X-Wind, it goes well with the strap. $800 for a brand new one in rose gold ?


----------



## Khanate

I have once again changed my order. Two more months of wait due to this. Worth it? I think so...


----------



## wquiles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Khanate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have once again changed my order. Two more months of wait due to this. Worth it? I think so...




_

 

Those are "blue" hands, right?

 Which one were you ordering before?


----------



## omegaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Omega Speedmaster Professional. It has a timeless appeal._

 

x2, Proud owner of the Moonwatch


----------



## Khanate

I was ordering this one (same but with non-roman numbers... in a not as nice font):


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Khanate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was ordering this one (same but with non-roman numbers... in a not as nice font):_

 

I think I like the Roman version better.... only because I don't have one..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 USG


----------



## tyrion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Khanate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was ordering this one (same but with non-roman numbers... in a not as nice font):





_

 

I owned the Stowa Marine Original about a year or so ago. It is a beautiful watch in person.


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's a good looking Hamilton X-Wind, it goes well with the strap. $800 for a brand new one in rose gold ?_

 

Got it used. 6 months old so still got 18 months of warranty left.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I was thinking of getting Omega Speedmaster Professional as my first Omega but it didn't happen. I have bought two Seamasters since, hopefully I will get one in the future.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Khanate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was ordering this one (same but with non-roman numbers... in a not as nice font):




_

 

I'm very sorry because I know it's not the most polite thing to do but I like the version with the hindu-arabic numerals better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry!


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm very sorry because I know it's not the most polite thing to do but I like the version with the hindu-arabic numerals better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This watch is a BEAUT. Very very nice. Now *that's* a dress watch.


----------



## DemonicLemming

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tyrion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I owned the Stowa Marine Original about a year or so ago. It is a beautiful watch in person._

 

Now that's a beautiful watch. A Movado has been at the top of my list to buy whenever I have enough spare money for a dress watch, but I think it has a serious contender now as to which I buy first. There's a very understated elegance to that I like.


----------



## Khanate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm very sorry because I know it's not the most polite thing to do but I like the version with the hindu-arabic numerals better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sorry! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It is all a matter of taste, I said I preferred the roman numerals while another member had one with the 1,2,etc numerals. To each their own, how boring would it be if everyone had the same watch!


----------



## screwdriver

Ive had this one since 1996.


----------



## Audio-Omega

The legendary Submariner. The price has increased. It's too late for me now.


----------



## screwdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The legendary Submariner. The price has increased. It's too late for me now._

 

i remember when i bought mine in 1996 - it was $2500.
 m not sure how much it is now. i have not checked it out.

 btw these suckers needs to be cleaned once in a while when u use it in water a lot and its a lot to pay for cleaning .


----------



## Audio-Omega

Submariner 14060M sells for around $6,000. It's not cheap to service such a watch either.


----------



## DemonicLemming

Do people actually use the Submariners for things like SCUBA diving? I'm a diver myself, and a $6000 Rolex could buy me an entire setup including dive computer, and a few spare tanks to boot.

 Can't imagine that salt water would be good for something like that, though.


----------



## david21

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DemonicLemming* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do people actually use the Submariners for things like SCUBA diving? I'm a diver myself, and a $6000 Rolex could buy me an entire setup including dive computer, and a few spare tanks to boot.

 Can't imagine that salt water would be good for something like that, though._

 

This is what I wear:
Amazon.com: Invicta Men's Pro Diver Collection Automatic Watch #8926: Invicta: Watches

 and this is what it compares to:
http://shopping.yahoo.com/p:Rolex%20...dvBHNlYwNyZWNv

 Save some money and spend it on other toys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 unless you're able to afford the real thing hehe


----------



## DemonicLemming

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *david21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is what I wear:
Amazon.com: Invicta Men's Pro Diver Collection Automatic Watch #8926: Invicta: Watches

 and this is what it compares to:
Rolex Submariner Date 16610 Men's Casual Watches - Yahoo! Shopping

 Save some money and spend it on other toys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 unless you're able to afford the real thing hehe_

 

I couldn't imagine personally wearing a watch while diving (especially with the functionality of modern dive computers), but I wasn't sure if some of the more moneyed divers out there (maybe the ones who own their own dive boats, heh) wore them in the water, too.

 I'll never spend more than $400 on a watch myself, as I only wear them on formal situations and those are pretty rare for me. Not that I could afford a Rolex, anyway


----------



## upstateguy

It's no Invicta, but it's a nice watch....

 USG


----------



## Audio-Omega

I have two Omega Seamasters but they wouldn't be going anywhere near seawater.


----------



## screwdriver

anotehr view :


----------



## cfull

If you like the Rolex sub, you can go after the many different models from Seiko or Orient that are styled after it. I just got this in today: Seiko SKX031k2







 Honestly, there's not as much difference in the Swiss movements of Omega/Rolex and japanese movements of Seiko/Citizen/Orient as you think. The Seiko divers are easily as good or better than Swiss watches that are 4x the cost.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cfull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you like the Rolex sub, you can go after the many different models from Seiko or Orient that are styled after it. I just got this in today: Seiko SKX031k2

 Honestly, there's not as much difference in the Swiss movements of Omega/Rolex and japanese movements of Seiko/Citizen/Orient as you think. The Seiko divers are easily as good or better than Swiss watches that are 4x the cost._

 

The lower cost Seikos aren't noted for their pinpoint accuracy, but not many automatics are. They'll take a beating, though, and keep on tickin'. I have more money in watches than automobiles, which is kinda sad, but I've pondered just picking up one of the several attractive Seiko divers and being done with the whole game. 

 Speaking of which, CFull, you need to get a Night Monster and post pictures so Head-Fi'ers can live vicariously through you.


----------



## cfull

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The lower cost Seikos aren't noted for their pinpoint accuracy, but not many automatics are. They'll take a beating, though, and keep on tickin'. I have more money in watches than automobiles, which is kinda sad, but I've pondered just picking up one of the several attractive Seiko divers and being done with the whole game. 

 Speaking of which, CFull, you need to get a Night Monster and post pictures so Head-Fi'ers can live vicariously through you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nah, the Monsters are waaaaaay too big. Thing looks like I have a wedding cake stacked up on my wrist. Tried one on at a Seiko outlet. 

 Yeah, if you are concerned with accuracy (really, who cares about that) then you shouldn't even be in Automatics in the first place!


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cfull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, if you are concerned with accuracy (really, who cares about that) then you shouldn't even be in Automatics in the first place!_

 

There's not caring about accuracy such as +- a minute a week, and then there's really _bad_ accuracy to the point that you can get in trouble timewise. Seiko's 7SX6 movements can be up to several minutes off per day from my owning two of them. I could live with up to +-30 seconds a day, but not several minutes. A lot of them are quite pretty and unique but I never considered another one due to their terrible accuracy. They're really more of a novelty to experience an automatic than a serious timekeeper out of the box. They can be regulated, but then you're paying probably half as much as what the watch costed to get it done, if not just as much as what the watch costed. 

 If you gotta start with a Seiko automatic, I'd go with something equipped with least a 6R15.


----------



## immtbiker

I've been wearing my Submariner for 6 years now, doing approximately 300 dives. Just like any sport (flying general aviation with a GPS comes to mind), a person would be silly to rely on one battery powered instrument as a life saving device (like my dive computer). The watch is for redundancy so I know when I have to ascend and get back to the boat (remember "Open Water"?) in case my batteries die (which they have) or the computer fails while at 120'.

 OK it's all really B.S. I like the way it looks when I'm on and off the boat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 ...and by the way, I've never had mine cleaned in 6 years (watch [not a physical watch, I mean "look"], now that I said it, my watch will probably crap out tomorrow).


----------



## bhd812

Speaking of Dive Watches here is my newest piece that won't see anything but a sink...

 I bought it for when i Bartend at my place, the yellow face is easy to read in low light and the black numbers help the cause. After awhile of wearing it i noticed she is not as spot on like my Navitimer and needs re-timing once a month for being 2 mins ahead.
 still its a beat to hell piece. i have it on the Pro II bracelet now but she came with the PRO I, the Pro II is so much better! the rubber strap should be at the dealer anyday now...

 I don't wear the Tissot T-touch or prc200 anymore, this is really a great fitting and feeling watch, even though its really high off your wrist.

 Breitling Seawolf (Water Resistant up to 10,000 ft - 44mm Width - 18.5 mm high off wrist - All Titanium)
















 Custom FreQ's


----------



## wquiles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vertigo-1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's not caring about accuracy such as +- a minute a week, and then there's really bad accuracy to the point that you can get in trouble timewise. Seiko's 7SX6 movements can be up to several minutes off per day from my owning two of them. I could live with up to +-30 seconds a day, but not several minutes. A lot of them are quite pretty and unique but I never considered another one due to their terrible accuracy. They're really more of a novelty to experience an automatic than a serious timekeeper out of the box. They can be regulated, but then you're paying probably half as much as what the watch costed to get it done, if not just as much as what the watch costed. 

 If you gotta start with a Seiko automatic, I'd go with something equipped with least a 6R15._

 

My experience with the Seiko diver automatic was the same - the movement was not "good enough", but then as you said it was a pretty cheap buy at the time.

 Which Seiko models/series are equipped with the 6R15? And what would be the next higher grade automatic movement past the 6R15?


----------



## wquiles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Speaking of Dive Watches here is my newest piece that won't see anything but a sink...

 I bought it for when i Bartend at my place, the yellow face is easy to read in low light and the black numbers help the cause. After awhile of wearing it i noticed she is not as spot on like my Navitimer and needs re-timing once a month for being 2 mins ahead.
 still its a beat to hell piece. i have it on the Pro II bracelet now but she came with the PRO I, the Pro II is so much better! the rubber strap should be at the dealer anyday now...

 I don't wear the Tissot T-touch or prc200 anymore, this is really a great fitting and feeling watch, even though its really high off your wrist.

 Breitling Seawolf (Water Resistant up to 10,000 ft - 44mm Width - 18.5 mm high off wrist - All Titanium)

 (snip pcis)
_

 

Nice! I like how your FreQs came out !!!


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wquiles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My experience with the Seiko diver automatic was the same - the movement was not "good enough", but then as you said it was a pretty cheap buy at the time.

 Which Seiko models/series are equipped with the 6R15? And what would be the next higher grade automatic movement past the 6R15?_

 

The 6R15 is most commonly used in Seiko's Spirit lineup, which is pretty much all dress watches. It is also used in the recently made Seiko "Sumo" diver. After the 6R15, the next in line would be the 6R20, but the price also doubles on these watches; mainly used in the Premier lineup, these retail at over $1000 with street prices around $700. 

 After that, you have the 8L35 used in Seiko's Marine Master lineup, essentially an undecorated Grand Seiko movement, which retails at over $2000. And then the cream of the crop Grand Seiko 9S55 which go beyond Swiss Chronometer specs.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vertigo-1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The 6R15 is most commonly used in Seiko's Spirit lineup, which is pretty much all dress watches. It is also used in the recently made Seiko "Sumo" diver. After the 6R15, the next in line would be the 6R20, but the price also doubles on these watches; mainly used in the Premier lineup, these retail at over $1000 with street prices around $700. 

 After that, you have the 8L35 used in Seiko's Marine Master lineup, essentially an undecorated Grand Seiko movement, which retails at over $2000. And then the cream of the crop Grand Seiko 9S55 which go beyond Swiss Chronometer specs._

 

Whereabouts do you place the Seiko Spring Drive movements as compared to the GS line movements?


----------



## Audio-Omega

Those high end Seikos aren't cheap. Does anyone know about the reliability and accuray of Citizen eco-drive promaster BJ8041-09E ?


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whereabouts do you place the Seiko Spring Drive movements as compared to the GS line movements?_

 

Seiko without a doubt considers the Spring Drive to be their absolute flagship movement...it is their claim to fame in the high end watch market at this point. The fact that Seiko's most ultra high end watches in the Credor lineup are based on the Spring Drive movement says volumes to that. The mechanical purists would say that the 9S67 with three day power reserve is Seiko's best movement effort, but Seiko has taken their Spring Drive to _much_ higher levels. 

 Credor Sonnerie Spring Drive, 5 made a year, retail price $134,000 USD. 






 Spring Drive GBLJ997 manual winder, $30,000 USD







 I find this last one to be particularly beautiful. It was introduced at Basel this year. The dial is made out of porcelain. 5 made a year, retail price is about $60,000 USD.


----------



## kwkarth

Beautiful pieces! The last one with the porcelain dial, is the case platinum or white gold?


----------



## immtbiker

Excellent color matching and accessor-"izing", Billy.

 Do you do wedding planning and divorces?


----------



## cfull

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vertigo-1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's not caring about accuracy such as +- a minute a week, and then there's really bad accuracy to the point that you can get in trouble timewise. Seiko's 7SX6 movements can be up to several minutes off per day from my owning two of them. I could live with up to +-30 seconds a day, but not several minutes. A lot of them are quite pretty and unique but I never considered another one due to their terrible accuracy. They're really more of a novelty to experience an automatic than a serious timekeeper out of the box. They can be regulated, but then you're paying probably half as much as what the watch costed to get it done, if not just as much as what the watch costed. 

 If you gotta start with a Seiko automatic, I'd go with something equipped with least a 6R15._

 

Whoa, a 7s26 being off by several MINUTES a day? I've never heard of that unless the 7S26 was borked somehow. The vast vast majority of 7S26 owners all say its about 10-15 seconds fast per day. Anything more than that have come from people with lemons. Ive had mine for two days now, and after the first day it was about 13 seconds off.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vertigo-1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The 6R15 is most commonly used in Seiko's Spirit lineup, which is pretty much all dress watches. It is also used in the recently made Seiko "Sumo" diver. After the 6R15, the next in line would be the 6R20, but the price also doubles on these watches; mainly used in the Premier lineup, these retail at over $1000 with street prices around $700. 

 After that, you have the 8L35 used in Seiko's Marine Master lineup, essentially an undecorated Grand Seiko movement, which retails at over $2000. And then the cream of the crop Grand Seiko 9S55 which go beyond Swiss Chronometer specs._

 

It's also used in the Alpinist (edit: the 6R15), while not a dive watch, is rated to 200m.


----------



## leftnose

An SCVS005 is my winter daily wearer (it fits under a shirt sleeve) which is part of the Spirit line.






 The major advantages of the 6R15 are that it hacks and handwinds. So while mine runs 5-7 secs. fast per day, it's very easy to re-set.

 If the US$ were a little stronger, though, I'd really go for that hindu-arabic Stowa with the subdial


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cfull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whoa, a 7s26 being off by several MINUTES a day? I've never heard of that unless the 7S26 was borked somehow. The vast vast majority of 7S26 owners all say its about 10-15 seconds fast per day. Anything more than that have come from people with lemons. Ive had mine for two days now, and after the first day it was about 13 seconds off._

 


 Heh, I was annoyed my TAG[battery powered] is now a second behind after setting 28 days ago.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_






 Excellent color matching and accessor-"izing", Billy.

 Do you do wedding planning and divorces? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

HAHAHAHAHHA

 no but come to my place and can consult on how to forget about the Wedding or Divorce. Jack D. , Jameson, and Capt. Morgan are only a few of the ways...


----------



## wquiles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vertigo-1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The 6R15 is most commonly used in Seiko's Spirit lineup, which is pretty much all dress watches. It is also used in the recently made Seiko "Sumo" diver. After the 6R15, the next in line would be the 6R20, but the price also doubles on these watches; mainly used in the Premier lineup, these retail at over $1000 with street prices around $700. 

 After that, you have the 8L35 used in Seiko's Marine Master lineup, essentially an undecorated Grand Seiko movement, which retails at over $2000. And then the cream of the crop Grand Seiko 9S55 which go beyond Swiss Chronometer specs._

 

Thanks MUCH for such a great answer - now I have lots more to go read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, great pictures of those high-end models posted above. Certainly out of my price range


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Beautiful pieces! The last one with the porcelain dial, is the case platinum or white gold?_

 


 It's a 950 platinum case. I think the other reason it's so expensive is that the movement itself is pretty state of the art for Seiko and is a first of its kind. 

 "The movement in this watch has a "torque saving system" that improves the power reserve of the watch while maintaining its timekeeping. The first 35 hours (approximately) of the mainspring uses only about 30% of the torque. Ordinarily the handwound Spring Drive calibre 7R88 used in this model has a power reserve of 48 hours, but with the modifications it rises to 60 hours"

 What's really neat too about these high end Seikos is that Seiko incorporates some very Japanese-like themes into these watches. The mainspring area on the backside of this watch incorporates a flower engraving of a flower in Japan:






 Also on the Sonnerie, the long cut out on the front of the watch below the flower engraving surrounding the mainspring is meant to evoke an image of a flower floating down a river.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Has anyone got a Debaufre watch ? The Triton looks great. Personally I like big watches.


----------



## Dimitris

Am i the only guy that thinks Breitlings are ugly as hell?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dimitris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Am i the only guy that thinks Breitlings are ugly as hell? _

 

Which particular Breitlings don't you care for and why? They have quite a range.


----------



## leftnose

x2 kwkarth above.

 As with any manufacturer, Breitling makes a very wide range of watches and not all will be to your tastes.

 To me, the classic Navitimer on leather is one of the best looking watches made (though I still prefer a Speedmaster Pro)






 I don't tend to like Breitling's more contemporary watches like those they make "for" Bentley.


----------



## nic08

Mine is very simple looking and cheap, I don't really wear them a lot, besides they're all function the same


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To me, the classic Navitimer on leather is one of the best looking watches made (though I still prefer a Speedmaster Pro)_

 

Couldn't agree more. The Old Navitimer is one of the most classy watches I've seen.


----------



## Dimitris

I like the navitimer too but others are just awful (to my eyes of course). Chronomatic, Emergency, Aeromarine come in mind.


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nic08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine is very simple looking and cheap, I don't really wear them a lot, besides they're all function the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

To some extent, i.e. they all tell the time and most the date too.



 From reading this thread though you'll know there are many features which are objectively superior...just physical things:


_Time keeping. This varies so much. My TAG has lost a second in 30 days...for some this is huge and for others it is insignificant._

_Divers Watches; Water-resistant to X-000 ft_

_Material of watch. Maybe it is Titanium; lighter and stronger than steel._

_Material of glass/face. You might find 'Sapphire Crystal', which is almost impossible to scratch._

_Glow in dark. Forget its name, but some watches have numerals which glow constantly._


----------



## yourtoys7

Omega Seamaster (automatic)'
 used on reg. basis, but very, very carefuly.


----------



## jh4db536

my newest..

 prototype Tourbillon movement instead of the standard Valjoux7750


----------



## kwkarth

Tell us more!


----------



## jh4db536

I'm using the rubber band on mine because it's more comfortable and more waterproof than the leather. I should probably take better pics as it is presented in the store. Mine apparently has date function too, which i guess is not standard.






 info from the manufacturer site:

 Black Dial-----RBD-02S
 -----
 LIMITED EDITION
 -----
 Movement: Swiss Made VALJOUX 7750 Movement
 -----
 Functions & Look: Each BIG Time Race Chronograph timepiece is independently tested and certified.
 -----
 Case: Polished Stainless Steel 316
 -----
 Size: 51 mm
 -----
 Crystal: Sapphire crystal
 -----
 Band: Black leather band
 -----
 Warranty: 2 years
 -----
 Options: Additional interchangeable leather and stingray straps in a variety of colors are available
 -----
 Water Resistant: 200 meters/660 feet.


----------



## jh4db536

here's a better pic


----------



## monolith

Does anyone here have a picture of a Breitling Montbrilliant Datora on their or anyone else's wrist?


----------



## Aevum

my new Hamilton X-Wind is also 7750 based, since Swatch group absorbed valjoux, now the 7750 is branded under the ETA name, which is the swatch group in house movement maker,


----------



## Audio-Omega

What brand is it ?


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jh4db536* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm using the rubber band on mine because it's more comfortable and more waterproof than the leather. I should probably take better pics as it is presented in the store. Mine apparently has date function too, which i guess is not standard.



 info from the manufacturer site:

 Black Dial-----RBD-02S
 -----
 LIMITED EDITION
 -----
 Movement: Swiss Made VALJOUX 7750 Movement
 -----
 Functions & Look: Each BIG Time Race Chronograph timepiece is independently tested and certified.
 -----
 Case: Polished Stainless Steel 316
 -----
 Size: 51 mm
 -----
 Crystal: Sapphire crystal
 -----
 Band: Black leather band
 -----
 Warranty: 2 years
 -----
 Options: Additional interchangeable leather and stingray straps in a variety of colors are available
 -----
 Water Resistant: 200 meters/660 feet._


----------



## jh4db536

C&C - Curtis & Co

 Mistake: the product line is called "Launch" so it's not even released yet as it's not in the newest 2008 catalog.


----------



## laxx

Very nice looking watch. A bit too complicated for my taste, but nice none the less. 51mm is just way too large for me though. =T


----------



## wquiles

Related question about automatic movement's accuracy. I have on order a Stowa with their standard (but nice) ETA 2824-2 movement. They offer an option of having movement be "certified" as a Chronometer:

 We highly recommend for this item:
 Chronometer movement ETA 2824-2 
 from EUR 177.00
 (approx. USD 275.66)

 Now, the basic movement is already Chronometer capable - so by paying the extra money, what are they doing besides testing it? Are they also regulating it at the same time besides testing it?

 I just want to understand if it a worthwhile option (so far my intuition tells me that the regular movement will be accurate "enough" as is).


----------



## MadDog5145

Got a new strap for my tourby:


----------



## Khanate

Thought you were going to sell it!


----------



## MadDog5145

I was, then I couldn't find a good replacement dress watch. So I got a new strap instead in hopes it would change my mind about it. It did.


----------



## mrarroyo

MadDog that is a beautiful watch! What model is it? I would love to get one but ended up w/ a Baume & Mercier Milleis instead. Now I am kind of regreating it.


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_MadDog that is a beautiful watch! What model is it? I would love to get one but ended up w/ a Baume & Mercier Milleis instead. Now I am kind of regreating it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




_

 

I got from this eBay dealer: FLYING TOURBILLION WATCH Tourbillon !! + POWER RESERVE< - eBay (item 350084963756 end time Aug-04-08 12:00:00 PDT)

 Other people had dealt with him before and gave him great reviews, so I had no problem biting on this watch.


----------



## wquiles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got from this eBay dealer: FLYING TOURBILLION WATCH Tourbillon !! + POWER RESERVE< - eBay (item 350084963756 end time Aug-04-08 12:00:00 PDT)

 Other people had dealt with him before and gave him great reviews, so I had no problem biting on this watch._

 

How well does it work/keep time?


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wquiles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How well does it work/keep time?_

 

Only had for less than a month, but it keeps time great! Gains about 5-8 secs per day, which is perfectly acceptable for a watch at this level. The power reserve is also fairly accurate. The seller offers a 2 year warranty. 

 The tourbillon movement is absolutely mesmerizing. I posted a video of it a couple pages back if you missed the original post earlier.


----------



## Khanate

The video didn't seem to work for me! Maybe it's the link, dunno.


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Khanate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The video didn't seem to work for me! Maybe it's the link, dunno._

 

This should work:
YouTube - Chinese Flying Tourbillon with Power Reserve

 And here is another of the black face:
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=xgQUlrzLVNs


----------



## Uncle Erik

Just pulled the trigger on a new toy:






 This is the Sinn 656. I've got five watches that I've been rotating though daily wear, none of them terribly special to me. I decided to sell them and get one that I really wanted instead. I've always loved the 656 and should have bought one years ago when the exchange rate was better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyhow, I got the order in before the price hike at the end of the month and should cash out the other watches before the bill arrives.


----------



## wquiles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just pulled the trigger on a new toy:






 This is the Sinn 656. I've got five watches that I've been rotating though daily wear, none of them terribly special to me. I decided to sell them and get one that I really wanted instead. I've always loved the 656 and should have bought one years ago when the exchange rate was better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyhow, I got the order in before the price hike at the end of the month and should cash out the other watches before the bill arrives._

 

I love it! Simple and elegant


----------



## mrarroyo

The Sinn exudes understated elegance, very nice indeed.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just pulled the trigger on a new toy:

 This is the Sinn 656. I've got five watches that I've been rotating though daily wear, none of them terribly special to me. I decided to sell them and get one that I really wanted instead. I've always loved the 656 and should have bought one years ago when the exchange rate was better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyhow, I got the order in before the price hike at the end of the month and should cash out the other watches before the bill arrives._

 

Very nice! I predict you will reach new altitudes with this watch!


----------



## Khanate

That flying tourbillon looks very nice indeed.

 I love that Sinn!


----------



## bmclaurin

Here's mine...Tag Link Auto Chronograph


----------



## nabwong

Finally got my hands on an Ocean 7 LM-2. I wanted very much to get the GMT SE version but that was too pricey right now. Anyway, love the watch to death. Gains about 3 secs a day. Got a generic rubber strap right now, but expanding my strap collection. Here are some photos.


----------



## MadDog5145

2 more additions. I think I'm done with watches for awhile.
 First up, Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic Rose Gold. Simply beautiful. Classic design with a hint of modernism in the dial with a combination of polished and brushed finishing.





















 Next, the Movado Fiero. Took a risk on eBay and made out like a fiend. Impossible to capture the true beauty of this watch via photos. The previous owner had this for 2 years a daily beater, but the combination of sapphire crystal and tungsten carbide case and band makes it seems brand new. Nice. Couldn't grab the true and unique color of the tungsten carbide metal, but I tried my best:


----------



## kwkarth

That Movado looks really good on your wrist, but I think the Hamilton would look better on mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Beautiful!


----------



## tennisplyr3

This is my first non-digital watch! I've had it for a few months now, and I love it!


----------



## -=Germania=-

This is the watch I have, though mine has scratches on the stainless steel from daily use of 3 years (and I do mean every day). 

 17 Jewel, Hand Wind, Sapphire coated Crystal, Steel Band and body. 







 I would like to buy a new watch, but I have yet to see another one I like as much under $500.


----------



## mightyacorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is the watch I have, though mine has scratches on the stainless steel from daily use of 3 years_

 

Is that a fake tourbillon?


----------



## filipelli

Man I would so get into watches like the ones in this thread if I was a guy. 

 Have a simple movado classic museum myself. I love it..it's thin, not flashy, but has sweet elegance to it. Yay for Germania of team girl-fi..saw her post and was like okay I'll post too.


----------



## Chri5peed

Its dropped 1 second since I last set it, which was June 1[40 days]

 Why are 0-20 minutes on a lot of bezels labelled differently?


----------



## immtbiker

It's like the bezel numbers 1-10 or 1-20 that are highlighted in red. It's supposed to warn you when you have limited oxygen time left when diving. 

 That's why you usually only see those types of bezels on "alledged" diver's watches.


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mightyacorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that a fake tourbillon?_

 

I don't think so. I think it is just a cutout in the dial so the balance bridge is visible. I'm not exactly sure what a fake tourbillon would look like. I guess just a cage around the escapement that doesn't move.


----------



## kwkarth

I attended a show put on by Maurice Lacroix this evening at our local Master Jeweler. It was a great event. ML gave away a nice watch and all ML watches were available at 20% off, which is quite unusual for ML.

 The new 2008 models were on display.

 Although, not new for '08, there was one Pontos Decentrique GMT left unsold in the US (according to the rep) with black dial, black strap, titanium case, sapphire crystals, front and back, #217/999. I couldn't resist. I've had my eye on this one for a while. I'll post pics later, but for now, here are a few stock photos:
















  Quote:


 [size=xx-small]The fascination of the limited edition Pontos Décentrique GMT lies in the off-centre arrangement of its functions. These were developed internally at Maurice Lacroix and a patent for the connecting module between the basic movement and the completely new type of date indication is pending. The innovative mechanism corresponds to the high-tech materials used: both the case and the dial are crafted in high-quality titanium and an unprecedented surface finishing treatment gives the movement its noble black shine.

 The new limited Pontos Décentrique GMT by Maurice Lacroix represents a unique link between the traditional Swiss art of watchmaking with modern design and high-tech materials. A creative process gave birth to a watch which cannot be compared with any of its known predecessors! 

 As its name suggests, all the functions of the Pontos Décentrique GMT are arranged off-centre. Even the hours, minutes and seconds are not indicated from the centre in the usual way, but in a discreetly designed circle segment with wider index marks for the hours and narrower for the minutes. This segment is slightly shifted towards 10 o’clock and tapers towards 6 o’clock. The likewise round day and night indication for a second time zone is surprising. It is generously situated between the centre of the dial, 2 and 5 o’clock. 

 So that it is always clear whether day or night hours are indicated, the sun and moon turn around on the same disk. A special idea is the play with polished and unpolished parts of the sapphire crystal over the indication. These parts accentuate this indication additionally and enable the corresponding current heavenly body to appear or remain hidden.

 The date indication also distinguishes itself clearly from the customary. Normally the current date appears on a revolving disk in a small window so that the date is well below the dial, making it more difficult to read. This is not the case with the Pontos Décentrique GMT! In order to bring the date indication up as high as possible on a level with the dial, a connection between the basic movement and the complication module was developed internally at Maurice Lacroix, and a patent is pending for it.

 This mechanism enables a large disk to turn directly under the dial for the hours and minutes and on which the date numerals are cut out. When the current date turns over the white-coloured surface underneath, it becomes clearly visible. This innovative construction guarantees not only outstanding legibility, it also integrates a eye-catching element in the dial design. Thus the discreet general style of the anthracite or black dial is highlighted by a completely new three-dimensional effect. In addition, a gentle line ensures a flowing link between the various indications thus creating an overall harmonious image.

 The materials used underline the innovative functions and the modern design language perfectly: High-quality titanium grade 2 was chosen for the 45 mm diameter case and the dial base of the 999 pieces limited edition of the Pontos Décentrique GMT, with the result that it is significantly lighter than comparable stainless steel models. 

 The crown is protected by two lugs, the upper of which serves simultaneously as a button for setting the second time zone. The hands for both time zones, the index marks for the minutes, the moon symbol as well as the surface under the date indication are coated with Superluminova so that they are easily legible at night. The strap is in delicately crafted croco leather or vulcanised rubber and has a titanium clasp.

 Last but not least, the movement: The ML 121 calibre has been hand-decorated with elegant Côtes de Genève and fine perlage. A special treatment gives it a noble black surface. Maurice Lacroix can be proud of the complicated and completely internally developed additional functions and the innovative mechanisms of the calibre.

 Movement: Hand-decorated automatic movement ML 121, 30 jewels, surface treatment “black gold”.

 Functions: Off-centre indication of hours, minutes, seconds, off-centre day and night indication for second time zone, date indication (patent pending).
 Case: Titanium grade 2; domed sapphire crystal with anti-reflecting coating on inside, sapphire crystal partially unpolished over GMT and date indication, screwed caseback with sapphire crystal; water-resistant to 50 m, diameter 45 mm.

 Dial: Titanium grade 2; anthracite or black; facetted index marks, luminous hands (hours/minutes/2nd time zone), index marks for minutes, moon symbol and surface under date indication.

 Watchband: Genuine croco leather with titanium grade 2 buckle or genuine rubber with titanium grade 2 folding clasp.

 Edition: Limited to 999 pieces with anthracite dial, to 999 pieces with black dial.

 Source: Maurice Lacroix

Maurice Lacroix - Home[/size]


----------



## wquiles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_










_

 

Sorry for your wallet (I don't even have an idea of how much, but I am sure it was not cheap!) - but that watch looks stunning!!!


----------



## Chri5peed

Don't like funky looking watches.


----------



## immtbiker

Wow!

 What planet does a person come from that can even start to think of these innovations?

 Certainly not Earth.

 Maybe I can visit this planet one day.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wquiles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... - but that watch looks stunning!!!_

 

Thanks, I have been quite taken with the design since I first saw it about a year ago. When I learned that it was the last one left in this country and should not have been on display, let alone available for a manufacturer's sanctioned 20% off, I was suckered in... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Apparently, there are some of the anthracite dial models left, but the black dial model is now all sold out.

 Let me say, that while you may be able to fine one of these from a questionable, unauthorized source on the web for even less than I paid, I personally would not go there. Items like this, IMHO should be purchased through official channels, unless you're willing to get stuck.

 I had a friend who had always wanted an Omega Broad Arrow, and rather than buying from an authorized dealer, he bought it from one of the many "reputable" web vendors. Guess what? His card was charged, and the product never showed up. He went through lots of grief, phone calls, and letters written. Eventually about three months later, I think he got a refund with some lame excuse about lost order or some such. After all of that, he still had no watch. How much was that grief worth? Was it worth the $1500 he might have saved? Nope, not in my opinion. I saved more that that in this transaction and got a fully authorized/supported product. You just have to wait for the right opportunity.


----------



## Audio-Omega

You can get good discount from authorised Omega dealers. One dealer offered me $1000 less for a Speedmaster Professional even without me asking.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Just snapped a photo of my regular wear watches:






 From left to right:

 1. Longines Ultrachron. I found this one at a junk store for $22.00 a few years back. They priced it low because they thought the battery was dead. I told them it was an automatic and didn't need a battery, but they still sold it to me for $22. I came to love this watch, so I had it cleaned, the dial refinished and put a nice crocodile strap on it. It runs a terrific Longines 431 movement. The 431 runs at 36,000bph (twice as fast as the typical auto), is a chronometer and keeps excellent time. It is slim, comfortable, weighs little, and I almost forget I'm wearing it.

 2. My new Sinn 656. This runs an ETA 2824 and has protection against magnetic fields. This watch seems "right" in every way. The size fits me, the strap was just the right size, and the execution and workmanship are perfect. I've hardly been able to take it off; this one will be on my wrist forever.

 3. Ventura V-Matic. Also an ETA 2824 and is a chronometer. I've never seen photos that do this watch justice. The design is unusual, but is one of the cleanest I've ever seen. Every detail is thoughtful and innovative. Sadly, Ventura is no longer, but they had wonderful, modern designs you rarely see these days. You can still find them for sale here and there - they might not be popular now, but I think they'll eventually be sought after.

 As you can tell, I like my watches simple and straightforward without complications. Next up on the "to buy" list is the Stowa Antea:






 Also been eyeing the clean, minimalist 1960s watches from IWC and Vacheron. I'll grab one of those sooner or later.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can get good discount from authorised Omega dealers. One dealer offered me $1000 less for a Speedmaster Professional even without me asking._

 


 Usually, authorized dealers are not alowwed to sell below m.s.r.p. or they have their dealership taken away.


----------



## Khanate

You seem to be into the cleanest dial that is about 35mm diameters watches right?


----------



## Audio-Omega

I know it's hard to get discount on Rolex.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Usually, authorized dealers are not alowwed to sell below m.s.r.p. or they have their dealership taken away._


----------



## -=Germania=-

As a girl, I much prefer the TAG watches on guys. 
 I have known a few people who have had nothing but trouble with their Rolex models. Whereas their TAGs have no issue. Different purposes I guess.

 I think of Rolex as much more of a *bling* kind of watch. Trump style!

 I would just like to comment on the excelent taste of people who have posted in this forum. You guys seem to know style.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I attended a show put on by Maurice Lacroix this evening at our local Master Jeweler. It was a great event. ML gave away a nice watch and all ML watches were available at 20% off, which is quite unusual for ML.

 The new 2008 models were on display.

 Although, not new for '08, there was one Pontos Decentrique GMT left unsold in the US (according to the rep) with black dial, black strap, titanium case, sapphire crystals, front and back, #217/999. I couldn't resist. I've had my eye on this one for a while. I'll post pics later, but for now, here are a few stock photos:

http://www.mauricelacroix.com/media/..._TT031_391.jpg
http://www.tranism.com/weblog/images...x+pontos-1.jpg
http://www.tranism.com/weblog/images...ntos+close.jpg
http://www.mauricelacroix.com/media/1735,ml_121_big.jpg_

 



 That is one gorgeous watch KW, enjoy it....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 USG

 Here's another ML---------->


----------



## nickyboyo

If i was into bling or flash that ML would be a definite on my wrist, it is stunning to look at- very nice design. 
 Being as i am, i find wearing a watch with a metal bracelet too gaudy. Nice work ML


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickyboyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If i was into bling or flash that ML would be a definite on my wrist, it is stunning to look at- very nice design. 
 Being as i am, i find wearing a watch with a metal bracelet too gaudy. Nice work ML 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Well, OK (shrug) Leather strap then...


----------



## nickyboyo

Lol, thanks for that bud. Still stunning,still too much for me. I really do like the skeleton movement though. If i was to be reincarnated as a bling bling pimp hustler playboy flash in your face sort of guy that watch would be worn, flash but classically styled, bling with a bit of style and taste. And yes, it would be the leather strap version


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Usually, authorized dealers are not alowwed to sell below m.s.r.p. or they have their dealership taken away._

 

from just what i seen buying watches and looking at some from different dealers is every Omega dealer i seen will go down 15% from msrp just like Breitling does. Rolex is more strict with their dealers but if you work ur talk they will walk down on mrsp also. I had two dealers well down on a Sea Dweller last year, one at $5000+ tax and one at $5000 with tax and 12 months same as cash out the door, this was when the dweller had a retail of something like $5300 or something like that.

 I talked to two Panerai dealers and they say because of the nutty demand on them they don't move down, I also seen this from Patek's. I think when you get into a watch company or model in high demand you won't see any discount (any 44mm Panerai or say a Rolex daytona for example) or any "Exotic" company like Patek you also won't chance a discount. but anything luxury and below you should well expect some discount off mrsp.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As a girl, I much prefer the TAG watches on guys. 
 I have known a few people who have had nothing but trouble with their Rolex models. Whereas their TAGs have no issue. Different purposes I guess.

 I think of Rolex as much more of a *bling* kind of watch. Trump style!

 I would just like to comment on the excelent taste of people who have posted in this forum. You guys seem to know style._

 


 actually it should be thought of the other way around. Tag for the most part is nothing more then a Mavado or Tissot. They use the cheapest ETA and Vali movements available, no real historic designs they started, heavy marketed, and are located in every mall across America and big discounts from mrsp. Rolex on the other hand has started lots of design traits and has made a huge historic difference in the watch world (the oyster back, The submariner counting bezel, First GMT watch, etc), the make their own in house movements (not hand made, but mass produced on machines), and because of their retail jumps every year or so they keep their dollar value to what you paid back when you bought, etc.

 When i first started in this addiction i didn't want to like Rolex, in fact i would take any chance to down talk them but after doing some research on what they done in their past and how many companies (some really respectable companies) have copied their design ideas I must Say Rolex is one hell of a respectable Company! research them a bit and research Tag again. To me Tag is just the monster cable of the watch world to me, actually did you know they are in the high end audio world also? they bought a company and proceeded to stamp their name on the product..nothing else.

 but as any market where brand name has amazing selling power the watch world is a great example. Take a Zenith piece these days and people just don't like them, Yet they not only make every single movement in house but they made movements for other well known watches for Panerai and even the famed Rolex Daytona, and their EL PRIMERO movement to name just one is said to be the best of the best made out there yet people just don't like them, the brand is just not in these days. 

 Then again it all depends on what you value in a Watch, what drew me towards My Breitling Navitimer was they were the first to put a slide rule on a watch, either know they are heavily marketed in the urban market and use ETA and Vali movements..


----------



## advcomp2019

Here is my watch. I like the Casio G-Shocks because this one has lasted me around two years now.






 All the other watches that I have used never last more then 6 to 8 months.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickyboyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lol, thanks for that bud. Still stunning,still too much for me. I really do like the skeleton movement though. If i was to be reincarnated as a bling bling pimp hustler playboy flash in your face sort of guy that watch would be worn, flash but classically styled, bling with a bit of style and taste. And yes, it would be the leather strap version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hard to please, huh? LOL

 Maybe you're the rugged military type then...


----------



## nickyboyo

Bingo, that watch is very nice- more details please. Just for a heads up, here is my daily wearer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.head-fi.org/forums/4213949-post1993.html

 Ps. the beige strap was promptly replaced by a simpler more tactical black basic strap


----------



## immtbiker

Is this a Tissot, Eric? 
 'Cause I'm digin' it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...and the knife, too.


----------



## tjkurita

The "T" is for "Tritium," Aaron. 

 It is a radioactive material used to lume the dial and sticks. 

 Tritium is mostly used in military applications because it is pretty much self-sustaining (does not need to be "charged" by light exposure). So much so that the radiation burn causes the glowing agent to turn brown over the years. This is a very appealing feature on some watches as the use of Tritium has been phased out by most companies. There are "T-Dialed" Panerais that sell for $15K. Complete with minimally embellished Unitas movements!!! My Tritium dialed Submariner from the 60's has a nice eggshell white color happening. 

 The stuff they use now (Luminova) doesn't hold a candle (so to speak) to Tritium or Radium. Radium is long out of use because that stuff just kills you.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Who has got a Panerai ?


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Usually, authorized dealers are not alowwed to sell below m.s.r.p. or they have their dealership taken away._

 

Not necessarily. They aren't allowed to _advertise_ below list price but they can sell at any price they like. It's illegal to mandate the price at which distributors can sell their merchandise. I've even been in the factory Omega store on the Bahnhofstrasse in Zurich and they don't sell at list price (but very close to it).


----------



## monolith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *advcomp2019* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...

 All the other watches that I have used never last more then 6 to 8 months._

 

Good lord. What do you do to your watches? Deflect bullets with them? Play catch with them?


----------



## advcomp2019

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monolith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good lord. What do you do to your watches? Deflect bullets with them? Play catch with them?_

 

Storm chasing is one thing. Plus the batteries seem not to like me, too.


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Who has got a Panerai ?_


----------



## screwdriver

my submariner gets a break once in a while - this guy fills in:


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not necessarily. They aren't allowed to advertise below list price but they can sell at any price they like. It's illegal to mandate the price at which distributors can sell their merchandise. I've even been in the factory Omega store on the Bahnhofstrasse in Zurich and they don't sell at list price (but very close to it)._

 

It depends upon the Brand and how they choose to manage their dealers. ML just "fired" over 125 dealers in the US because they felt that those dealers were not in a position to move "upscale" with them in brand/dealer image.

 ML announced a new watch at Basel (Memoire 1) that retails for $375k. There will be 20 built for the world. Two of those 20 were sold at BaselWorld with an almost two year wait time. The Memoire 1 is an extraordinary piece of horological engineering and art. With 604 components, it is the first mechanical chronograph in the world to actually multiplex the measurement and display of current time/date and chronograph registers. 

*[size=medium]Maurice Lacroix Memoire 1[/size]*






 This is the new direction for Maurice Lacroix. They've gone from an old stock movement restorer/embellisher, to a custom case maker, and now to making their own world class movements and watches in record time. ML was founded only in 1975.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is one gorgeous watch KW, enjoy it....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 USG

 Here's another ML---------->




_

 

Thanks USG,
 What model is that in your picture? I can't find it in any ML catalogs.
 This is their current skeleton:

 Masterpiece Squelette ML 134


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is this a Tissot, Eric? 
 'Cause I'm digin' it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...and the knife, too.




_

 

Although that's not a Tissot, the Tissot logo is very similar.
 Here's one of mine:


----------



## Khanate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Which panerai is that? I can't find it in their catalogue. I think the added detail on the left while keeping all the numbers make it a notch above the base luminor while still keeping the look of the numbers.


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Khanate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which panerai is that? I can't find it in their catalogue. I think the added detail on the left while keeping all the numbers make it a notch above the base luminor while still keeping the look of the numbers._

 

Panerai 127 "The Fiddy" 

 Good luck finding one


----------



## Khanate

I can't even afford a basic panerai for now so I got all the time in the world


----------



## kwkarth

This is a continuation of;
Original Decentrique post 2242
 I finally got around to snapping a few pics of the new ticker.

















Slide Show of Decentrique GMT

 For you ladies that like watches:
 I saw these at the show and they're stunning!


----------



## Audio-Omega

My taste has changed over the years. I like the simplicity of Panerai these days but they are not cheap at all !


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is this a Tissot, Eric? 
 'Cause I'm digin' it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...and the knife, too.




_

 


 Hi Aaron

 Although it has no manufacturer markings, I believe it was made by O&W and has a broad arrow on the back.... standard ETA 2824, 50M, screw down crown, very accurate and quite similar to my SpeedBird II produced by Eddie Platt, 100M, same movement, screw down crown.

 Eric


----------



## upstateguy

Hi KW

 I'm not sure which number is the model any more... here is a crop of the back from a few years ago...

 Eric


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is a continuation of;
Original Decentrique post 2242_

 

Congratulations on your purchase! Got any wristshots?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Congratulations on your purchase! Got any wristshots?_

 

Being the uncoordinated type, it's difficult to take a picture of it while its on my wrist, but I'll make a couple.
 Here they are:


----------



## wolfen68

The greatest "Cheap" watch in the world (Casio DW-300). 

 Hard to find an equivalent these days for those who want a better dive watch than just a G-Shock. I've had two (the first was a predecessor model) and they're indestructible (my first has been running since around 1984). Last year I had to replace the band and it was very hard finding one as they've been long since discontinued. 

 Pictures are even hard to find...but if Clint Eastwood approves than who's to argue?


----------



## kwkarth

Casio is hard to beat! They make good watches, and some are not so inexpensive. I'm surprised at the prices for the higher end G-Shocks.
 like: Casio Men's G-Shock Multi-Band Atomic Solar Chronograph Watch #MTG1000-9 $400.00 / $320.00

 Of course, most of them are under 50 bux, and the top of the line have a lot of features.

 BTW, you can get bands for G-Shocks at The Watch Prince


----------



## nabwong

yeah, g-shocks are awesome. I've a prg-90 and gw5600j and they're bulletproof. They'll probably out-live me.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wolfen68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The greatest "Cheap" watch in the world (Casio DW-300). 

 Hard to find an equivalent these days for those who want a better dive watch than just a G-Shock. I've had two (the first was a predecessor model) and they're indestructible (my first has been running since around 1984). Last year I had to replace the band and it was very hard finding one as they've been long since discontinued._

 

This is a pretty close modern equivalent, no?

DW5600E-1V - G-Shock - Timepiece - Products - CASIO


----------



## RedLeader

can anybody tell me what watch this is? I was told it was a "stainless LV" which I assume means Louis Vitton? I didn't take the pictures, thats why they're crap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 EDIT: May have figured it out, looks like this might be the culprit


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is a pretty close modern equivalent, no?

DW5600E-1V - G-Shock - Timepiece - Products - CASIO_

 


 That Casio has an accuracy of ± 15 seconds per month.


 I assumed, obviously erroneously, that digital watches would inherently be dead accurate? After all isn't it easy for a lump of circuitry to tell the time?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That Casio has an accuracy of ± 15 seconds per month.


 I assumed, obviously erroneously, that digital watches would inherently be dead accurate? After all isn't it easy for a lump of circuitry to tell the time?_

 

The Casio "Atomic" G-Shocks are far, far, far, more accurate than that because they synch via radio with WWV.

 The best accuracy you can expect from the best free running quartz movement would be a few seconds a month.


----------



## wquiles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Casio "Atomic" G-Shocks are far, far, far, more accurate than that because they synch via radio with WWV.

 The best accuracy you can expect from the best free running quartz movement would be a few seconds a month._

 

I have one of those Casio radio/atomic clocks (Wave Ceptor Tough Solar) and it works well, but it is not a "nice" watch for me - it is my beater watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is what I just ordered, thanks to the help/guidance here:
 A Seiko Diashock automatic with 6R15 movement and saphire glass:


----------



## leftnose

Very nice! I love the blue hands of that model. It was between that one and the one that I bought when I purchased my Spirit.


----------



## wquiles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice! I love the blue hands of that model. It was between that one and the one that I bought when I purchased my Spirit._

 

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine is coming from Japan. Right now is going through customs in California. With any luck I will get it late this week


----------



## TheRobbStory

So one of the VP's of a satellite radio corp comes into my work area yesterday and drops two inch-thick watch magazines off on my bosses desk. I thumbed through them briefly and was smitten for all the same reasons I love classic handmade Italian steel bicycle frames and parts, a well tailored suit, cigars, and audiophile-grade listening equipment.

 I've been watching this thread the last few weeks, and I think to celebrate my new job I'm going to treat myself to a new time piece to replace my Casio DBC-62 calculator watch which I've worn for nearly 8 years. No, I'm not kidding.

 I'm an engineer at a satellite radio corp, so I want something techy without sacrificing 'cool'. I've been surrounded by aviation all my life so I'm drawn to the Brietling like my father wears, however he's 28 years my senior, and I'm not looking to spend more than $750. 

 The Citizen Nighthawk has really caught my attention as of late, and it can be had for around $270 which is less than half my budget. Could someone recommend something similarly styled, but with perhaps a bit more history behind it?

 Also, this thread has proven to be a great resource, but can be a bit muddled at times. Can anyone recommend some good reading for me to learn a bit more about this stuff?


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So one of the VP's of a satellite radio corp comes into my work area yesterday and drops two inch-thick watch magazines off on my bosses desk. I thumbed through them briefly and was smitten for all the same reasons I love classic handmade Italian steel bicycle frames and parts, a well tailored suit, cigars, and audiophile-grade listening equipment.

 I've been watching this thread the last few weeks, and I think to celebrate my new job I'm going to treat myself to a new time piece to replace my Casio DBC-62 calculator watch which I've worn for nearly 8 years. No, I'm not kidding.

 I'm an engineer at a satellite radio corp, so I want something techy without sacrificing 'cool'. I've been surrounded by aviation all my life so I'm drawn to the Brietling like my father wears, however he's 28 years my senior, and I'm not looking to spend more than $750. 

 The Citizen Nighthawk has really caught my attention as of late, and it can be had for around $270 which is less than half my budget. Could someone recommend something similarly styled, but with perhaps a bit more history behind it?

 Also, this thread has proven to be a great resource, but can be a bit muddled at times. Can anyone recommend some good reading for me to learn a bit more about this stuff?_

 

And a nice watch it is.... like an Eco-Drive Breitling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Black or Silver bracelet?

 USG


----------



## monolith

Get a Tissot T-Touch. I have one and it's nice and durable, plus people are endlessly impressed with the touch screen.


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Casio "Atomic" G-Shocks are far, far, far, more accurate than that because they synch via radio with WWV.

 The best accuracy you can expect from the best free running quartz movement would be a few seconds a month._

 


 I am amazed, I kind of assumed the main advantage of my TAG was its looks, i.e. mostly it being analogue.


 Mine has kept 1 second behind[my DVRs time is radio-monitored and it agrees with 

http://www.poodwaddle.com/worldclock.swf 

http://www.tagwatchesdirect.co.uk

 Since last non 31 day month[i.e. July 1]. So it is as accurate as the 'best free running quartz movement'?


----------



## TheRobbStory

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And a nice watch it is.... like an Eco-Drive Breitling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Black or Silver bracelet?

 USG_

 

Black. I like subtle and understated.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am amazed, I kind of assumed the main advantage of my TAG was its looks, i.e. mostly it being analogue.


 Mine has kept 1 second behind[my DVRs time is radio-monitored and it agrees with 

http://www.poodwaddle.com/worldclock.swf 

http://www.tagwatchesdirect.co.uk

 Since last non 31 day month[i.e. July 1]. So it is as accurate as the 'best free running quartz movement'?_

 

Was your Tag a quartz watch? My most accurate mechanical, an Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Chronograph w/ coaxial excapement is good for +-1 second per day, which astounds me. That is better than specs call for. I've never bothered to "time" my quartz watches. Probably my best quartz time keeper is the Breitling Aerospace, or the Citizen Cal. 2100. Over a six month time, they're never off more than a couple seconds at the most.


----------



## Chri5peed

^Lol, I have not got a clue.

 Its quite a cheap Formula 1 jobbie.


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So one of the VP's of a satellite radio corp comes into my work area yesterday and drops two inch-thick watch magazines off on my bosses desk. I thumbed through them briefly and was smitten for all the same reasons I love classic handmade Italian steel bicycle frames and parts, a well tailored suit, cigars, and audiophile-grade listening equipment.

 I've been watching this thread the last few weeks, and I think to celebrate my new job I'm going to treat myself to a new time piece to replace my Casio DBC-62 calculator watch which I've worn for nearly 8 years. No, I'm not kidding.

 I'm an engineer at a satellite radio corp, so I want something techy without sacrificing 'cool'. I've been surrounded by aviation all my life so I'm drawn to the Brietling like my father wears, however he's 28 years my senior, and I'm not looking to spend more than $750. 

 The Citizen Nighthawk has really caught my attention as of late, and it can be had for around $270 which is less than half my budget. Could someone recommend something similarly styled, but with perhaps a bit more history behind it?

 Also, this thread has proven to be a great resource, but can be a bit muddled at times. Can anyone recommend some good reading for me to learn a bit more about this stuff?_

 

I really dig my Hamilton X-wind:






 Other styles of X-Winds can be found very cheap at around $500-$600. Also take a look at other Hamilton watches.


----------



## laxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wquiles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have one of those Casio radio/atomic clocks (Wave Ceptor Tough Solar) and it works well, but it is not a "nice" watch for me - it is my beater watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is what I just ordered, thanks to the help/guidance here:
 A Seiko Diashock automatic with 6R15 movement and saphire glass:
http://m3coupe.com/watches/SCVS013a.jpg

http://m3coupe.com/watches/SCVS013b.jpg

http://m3coupe.com/watches/SCVS013c.jpg

http://m3coupe.com/watches/SCVS013d.jpg_

 

How much did you pay for that? I like it alot and will probably get one.


----------



## Chri5peed

I think it is pretty sweet to get a watch that has Sapphire Crystal[virtually uncratchable].


----------



## monolith

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it is pretty sweet to get a watch that has Sapphire Crystal[virtually uncratchable]._

 

This is true.

 The bezel and bracelet of my Rado is made of solid tungsten carbide, which is itself unscratchable, so it stays beautiful and shiny, but there are two small marks on the glass. My kingdom for sapphire glass on there.


----------



## alpskomleko

Current favorite (soon to be replaced by a 111H, I think.)






 Sick strap!






 A fun project I work on from time to time: Rado Purple Horse, obviously very beaten, but still ticking.











 And one for the dressier occasions:


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monolith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is true.

 The bezel and bracelet of my Rado is made of solid tungsten carbide, which is itself unscratchable, so it stays beautiful and shiny, but there are two small marks on the glass. My kingdom for sapphire glass on there._

 


 Actually the bezel of my watch is made from Tungsten carbide. Which I find odd, as they've obviously taken care in making the top part of the watch pretty resilient, but the bracelet is stainless steel and scratches like an iPod.

 Couild've made it tungsten or something, where to get a good replacement bracelet or a leather strap in fact? Bear in mind my UK-ness.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Actually the bezel of my watch is made from Tungsten carbide. Which I find odd, as they've obviously taken care in making the top part of the watch pretty resilient, but the bracelet is stainless steel and scratches like an iPod.

 Couild've made it tungsten or something, where to get a good replacement bracelet or a leather strap in fact? Bear in mind my UK-ness._

 

I gave my son a watch that had a 100% tungsten case and bracelet and it had a sapphire crystal. It lasted him about 1 year. The tungsten was so brittle that some of the links eventually shattered. He was working as a bartender at the time. I was able to fix it about twice, after that, it was a lost cause. For the past three or four years he's been wearing an Omega Constellation that I gave him. He's never had any trouble with that watch. The case and band are gold and steel 2 tone with a sapphire crystal. It still looks almost new.

 Tungsten, while very hard is also brittle, and it will shatter even from link to link friction.


----------



## RedLeader

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *monolith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Get a Tissot T-Touch. I have one and it's nice and durable, plus people are endlessly impressed with the touch screen._

 

I just watched a review of that. Dang is that awesome!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RedLeader* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just watched a review of that. Dang is that awesome!_

 

Yup, it's a great watch. The only thing to be aware of is its water resistance. It's rated to 30m, which is not enough to swim with, but I've never had a problem with any of mine which occasionally get dunked.


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I gave my son a watch that had a 100% tungsten case and bracelet and it had a sapphire crystal. It lasted him about 1 year. The tungsten was so brittle that some of the links eventually shattered. He was working as a bartender at the time. I was able to fix it about twice, after that, it was a lost cause. For the past three or four years he's been wearing an Omega Constellation that I gave him. He's never had any trouble with that watch. The case and band are gold and steel 2 tone with a sapphire crystal. It still looks almost new.

 Tungsten, while very hard is also brittle, and it will shatter even from link to link friction._

 

I wore a Tungsten Seiko Kinetic for years, this one in fact:





 I used to work on aircraft, so I wasn't too careful, the Seiko never let me down.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...and it agrees with 

http://www.poodwaddle.com/worldclock.swf_

 

Interesting site. 

 How is this information tallied on a real-time basis? Some of it doesn't seem possible (especialy disease reporting and gas consumption). Is this guess-timate info


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I gave my son a watch that had a 100% tungsten case and bracelet and it had a sapphire crystal. It lasted him about 1 year. The tungsten was so brittle that some of the links eventually shattered. He was working as a bartender at the time. I was able to fix it about twice, after that, it was a lost cause. For the past three or four years he's been wearing an Omega Constellation that I gave him..._

 

Kevin,
 Will you be my new daddy? I promise to be good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I bartend on weekends (how else can I afford audio and scuba?) and I always wear my Tag Kirium Ti5 titanium watch with a vulcanized rubber strap (pictured in this thread 10,000 posts ago). With the Sapphire crystal and the heat treated strap, I have dipped it repeatedly into deep icy beer buckets and taken it down to 120' during dive trips for 8 years with only 2 battery changes, as far as maintenance goes.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wore a Tungsten Seiko Kinetic for years, this one in fact:





 I used to work on aircraft, so I wasn't too careful, the Seiko never let me down._

 

I believe, that Seiko's not Tungsten, it's Titanium. They are two very, very different metals.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Kevin,
 Will you be my new daddy? I promise to be good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I bartend on weekends (how else can I afford audio and scuba?) and I always wear my Tag Kirium Ti5 titanium watch with a vulcanized rubber strap (pictured in this thread 10,000 posts ago). With the Sapphire crystal and the heat treated strap, I have dipped it repeatedly into deep icy beer buckets and taken it down to 120' during dive trips for 8 years with only 2 battery changes, as far as maintenance goes._

 

One son is about all I can handle, but I'm sure you would be a good one! Maybe we can discuss if you'll promise to take care of me and the Mrs. in the fashion we've become accustomed to when we get to our old age...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Tag makes a good watch, for sure.


----------



## -=Germania=-

Sapphire is not unscratchable...trust me I have had sapphire faces on most of my recent watches... all have seen their fair amount of scratches... but they get a lot of use too...


----------



## Samgotit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sapphire is not unscratchable...trust me I have had sapphire faces on most of my recent watches... all have seen their fair amount of scratches... but they get a lot of use too..._

 

Of course it's not, but what watch(es)? I'd like to see that. You'd have to be wearing the watch while making a diamond tossed salad or digging holes in your boron carbide garden. 

 I wonder if your watches really have a pure sapphire crystal and not something coated or just mineral glass. 

 I've a Tag that's ~15 years old. I beat the hell out of, had the bezel replaced, etc. About 3 months after I got it, I forgot that it was on my arm. The newness wore off and so did my concern. I am slack-jawed, bewildered, mystified the crystal still doesn't have mark one. It's freakin' magic!


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sapphire is not unscratchable...trust me I have had sapphire faces on most of my recent watches... all have seen their fair amount of scratches... but they get a lot of use too..._

 

Are you sure that's sapphire? I've not been able to scratch my sapphire-faced watches... with pretty rough use. I'm a tad clumsy so I tend to scrape corners, especially in crowded Asia, and so far only the bezel of my Hamilton Khaki is scraped, while the domed sapphire crystal is fine. Concrete actually gets smeared on the sapphire, sometimes, and I can wipe it off. XD


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting site. 

 How is this information tallied on a real-time basis? Some of it doesn't seem possible (especialy disease reporting and gas consumption). Is this guess-timate info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Its the yearly rate divided by however much.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I believe, that Seiko's not Tungsten, it's Titanium. They are two very, very different metals._

 

Whoops, my mistake. It is titanium.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sapphire is not unscratchable...trust me I have had sapphire faces on most of my recent watches... all have seen their fair amount of scratches... but they get a lot of use too..._

 

Obviously, but it has a hardness rating of 9. While diamond has 10. So it'd only be scratched by harder stuff...which there isn't much of.

 Stainless steel is 4.


----------



## Repooc

oh wow, a watch thread too? cool!

 I currently have a Tag Calibre 36 as my first "timepiece" lol

 I aspire to get a PAM40 (Panerai) or a Tag Carrera down the road when I'm a bit more richer.

 (25 more posts to go)


----------



## John E Woven

I don't recommend seiko titanium watches if you're not very careful; Mine picks up scratches, and they're extremely visable, and I'm not rough with it at all; most of the scratches were from the inside of computers. 

 On the other hand, it's incredibly lightweight.

 I've heard of ways to remove them, but these aren't even surface scratches.


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John E Woven* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't recommend seiko titanium watches if you're not very careful; Mine picks up scratches, and they're extremely visable, and I'm not rough with it at all; most of the scratches were from the inside of computers. 

 On the other hand, it's incredibly lightweight.

 I've heard of ways to remove them, but these aren't even surface scratches._

 


 I do wonder why more watches are not made from Titanium, it is wickedly light and quite a bit stronger than steel. Strength/lightness is essential in many watches.

 I wore my Casio when I was an Aircraft Engineer working on helicopters. That involved much poking around in tight spaces. Did not notice any scratches. It was gold-plated too, none of the gold rubbed off.


----------



## -=Germania=-

It is a sapphire coated face...

 I do wear a lot of gemstones which could scratch it. 

 Sapphire faces are artificial sapphire - which has a hardness between a 7.5 and an 8.5 usually... Which means that garnet and other stones...like those I wear every day would be able to scratch it.Bracelets...rings... it all has the potential. They are all about 1/10th the width of a hair scratches...but they are still there.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do wonder why more watches are not made from Titanium, it is wickedly light and quite a bit stronger than steel._

 

Same reason as with mountain bikes...$$$


----------



## edart

I used to have one of those Casio watches with the driving game I was always loosing to much time playing it so I gave it away! Doh! Wish I still had it.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is a pretty close modern equivalent, no?

DW5600E-1V - G-Shock - Timepiece - Products - CASIO_

 


 Nope. A DW-300 is a 300 meter depth watch designed for diving and was not part of the G-Shock line (who are typically only 200 Meter models).

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Same reason as with mountain bikes...$$$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ahhh....always wanted a Titanium bike. I've had to settle for Aluminum over the years with the rest of the unwashed masses.


----------



## RedLeader

Hey, I wash!


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Same reason as with mountain bikes...$$$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Not really, a bike frame is a hell of a lot bigger.

 Besides, whats money got to do with it on a $10,000 Breitling.


----------



## evil-zen

just bought a Sinn 856S





 picture stolen from watchuseek


----------



## wquiles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How much did you pay for that? I like it alot and will probably get one._

 

Total with s/h was $350 from Ebay:
eBay My World - joynetcafe

 I got the watch yesterday - it looks as awesome in the pics - simply beautiful and elegant. Working well so far, just gaining a few seconds during the first night, but I have to use it more and get in a routine before I will know how accurate it is working. So far I am delighted with my Seiko purchase


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *evil-zen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_just bought a Sinn 856S_

 

Nice!


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RedLeader* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, I wash!_


----------



## Vertigo-1

The reason it's not used more often is in part from the public's expectation of heft from an expensive watch. Light = cheap to most people. Also titanium is supposed to be impossible to refinish to like new, something that's not a problem with SS.  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do wonder why more watches are not made from Titanium, it is wickedly light and quite a bit stronger than steel. Strength/lightness is essential in many watches.

 I wore my Casio when I was an Aircraft Engineer working on helicopters. That involved much poking around in tight spaces. Did not notice any scratches. It was gold-plated too, none of the gold rubbed off._


----------



## Khanate

Well while I wait for my Stowa MO Roman I lust after more watches and have decided that through my lifetime I want to buy a Breitling navitimer and a Parenai PAM 111 or 112!


----------



## staid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The "T" is for "Tritium," Aaron. 

 It is a radioactive material used to lume the dial and sticks. 

 Tritium is mostly used in military applications because it is pretty much self-sustaining (does not need to be "charged" by light exposure). So much so that the radiation burn causes the glowing agent to turn brown over the years. This is a very appealing feature on some watches as the use of Tritium has been phased out by most companies. There are "T-Dialed" Panerais that sell for $15K. Complete with minimally embellished Unitas movements!!! My Tritium dialed Submariner from the 60's has a nice eggshell white color happening. 

 The stuff they use now (Luminova) doesn't hold a candle (so to speak) to Tritium or Radium. Radium is long out of use because that stuff just kills you._

 

Here is another watch with Tritium tubes, mine is Luminox.





 This is Luminox model "Ultimate Field Series 807", which I think is now out of production. I like its very bright self-powered illumination system, which has an continious glow of approx 25 years, even in complete darkness (guaranteed for 10 years). They say it glows 100 times brighter than other luminous watches, maybe, at least I can sure it is very bright.


----------



## kwkarth

Ball Watch Company also makes tritium tubed watches.

 Here's one:


----------



## nineohtoo

So I've decided on a watch. Seiko SKX173.






 I like the black face and black dial, and the square hour markers as opposed to round ones. I want to get a black kevlar band, black bund band, and a clear gel one(like technomarine's).

 I hope I win the one I'm bidding on ebay right now so I don't have to buy one brand new


----------



## leftnose

Very nice. I'm wearing my SKX007 on a super-oyster today.

 Personally, I like the round markers better but I like that the lume on the second hand is on the business end of the 173's hand whereas it's on the back of the 007's.


----------



## roastpuff

I'm waiting for my customized 6309 to get back from servicing, and I'm going to put it on a Watchadoo polished bracelet to serve as my dressy watch. You can't event tell it's a Seiko anymore! Custom dial, domed sapphire with anti-reflection coating, custom hands!


----------



## Duke650

My Steinhart with Unitas 6497 and Fortis B-42 Automatic with ETA2836


----------



## Duke650

Steinhart and Fortis ... edit:sorry for mistake with pics


----------



## Al4x

my new sports watch


----------



## Khanate

"Your MO will be send within the next days.


 you will receive our shipping details in time


 best regards


 Viveca

 Am 22.08.2008 "

 The wait JUST got excruciating!!!


----------



## Vertigo-1

My latest arrival, IWC Spitfire Mark XVI. 













 I absolutely love the clasp on this bracelet, amazing perlage finish on it. 






 One of the coolest things about IWC bracelets is how easy they are to size. Every single link can be removed, and all you do is take two included driver pin tools, push in the spring loaded button you see in the back of each link, and drive the pin out from the side. 






 Understandably after owning one, I can see why now IWC is considered to be a step up from Omega and Rolex. The attention to detail is outstanding with a very German like no-nonsense razor sharp feel and the finishing (at least on the outside) is MUCH better. I think the hands are even more highly polished and shinier than the hands on my Grand Seikos!


----------



## Nisbeth

Nice one, congrats! After owning a Spitfire Chrono for a few months, I couldn't agree with you more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






 /U.


----------



## Woobies

I used to wear my dad's vintage Rolex. Don't remember what model or anything. I'm pretty sure it was from the 40's or something, but it's sadly now in the safety deposit box... Dorms are the least secure place on earth.


----------



## nickyboyo

I really like the IWC Spitfire range and the classic MarkXVI, they are just SO big, ideal over your flying jacket and awesome if you want to know the time when you have a Heinkel or a Meschersmit coming at you from 12 o'clock high with all barrels blazing. 

 Beautifully made watches, i would like to see how big the Spitfire midsize comes up when on the wrist.


----------



## cyberspyder

Loving this one....007 galore (I might add, my first auto!)! Classic watches appealed to me more than the newer Tuna can...felt particularly good today and here I am, typing with my new 007 (God bless my parents, love them!)! Just tried out the lume...AMAZING! One thing I don't particularly like is the bracelet/band...it's a bit 'tough'...will it soften through use? Only time can tell (or another member
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). If I have the cash, the Oyster bracelet will be the next item on the shopping list...the 007 with the rubber band looks a bit too 'informal' for those days where you have to wear a suit....here are some (horrible) pics!











 Brendan


----------



## rx7_fan




----------



## wquiles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rx7_fan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_













_

 

Nice! I like everything I read about the Co-Axial movement


----------



## Chri5peed

Probably my Englishness, but I find the Jim Bond garb cheapens it.

 What be a good site for time? I went on 3 and got 3 different times.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Probably my Englishness, but I find the Jim Bond garb cheapens it.

 What be a good site for time? I went on 3 and got 3 different times.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, they do vary from one to the other, but I think this one is interesting:
http://www.poodwaddle.com/worldclock.swf

 This is closest to right on AFIK:
The official US time


----------



## Chri5peed

^ I've the poowaddle one favouritised, it conincides with my DVR, so all is well.

 I thought the time on BBC.com would be rock, but its 10 seconds faster.


----------



## laxx

Anyone planning to go to the Tourneau Sale?


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vertigo-1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_]

 My latest arrival, IWC Spitfire Mark XVI. 





_

 

*That's a very nice Spitfire, Vertigo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*

 USG


----------



## wquiles

Well guys/gals, I just placed an order for a Stowa Marine Original. I will post some pictures in a couple of weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Marine Original - Stowa Uhren ab Werk bestellen und online kaufen


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wquiles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well guys/gals, I just placed an order for a Stowa Marine Original. I will post some pictures in a couple of weeks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Marine Original - Stowa Uhren ab Werk bestellen und online kaufen_

 

That is absolutely beautiful. Class, class, class.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is absolutely beautiful. Class, class, class._

 

Ditto.

 As soon as the US$ gets a little stronger, I'll be ordering one.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone planning to go to the Tourneau Sale?_

 

When and where, Sir Laxx? I might be interested in hangin' with you again. *Day Trip*!!!.


----------



## Khanate

I received my stowa marine original roman dial about 10 days ago and I think it is just stunning, it's very clean, classy and sharp!

 I don't have a camera sadly :\


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Khanate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received my stowa marine original roman dial about 10 days ago and I think it is just stunning, it's very clean, classy and sharp!

 I don't have a camera sadly :\_

 

Beg/borrow/steal! I wanna see that beauty.


----------



## laxx

Hoping to meet up with a seller tomorrow to check out his Omega Electronic f300 Chronometer. I'm liking that watch more and more as I read about it.


----------



## Khanate

I found a camera, but my pictures are terrible, so I'll post other people's


----------



## Khanate

Only difference being that I'm number 703!


----------



## laxx

Picking up the Omega Electronic _f_300 Chonometer later tonight. Too bad it doesn't have an authentic leather band.


----------



## jbusuego

Heres my recent purchases
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




seiko chrono and 2 swatch watches for daily use.


----------



## immtbiker

A jeweler in my neighborhood told me that *Swatch *makes the _ETA _movement that is used in many fine Swiss watches including my Panerai and Bell & Ross.

 Is this true?


----------



## dallan

Think i got the pic right.


----------



## jbusuego

I guess its true. I did a Wikipedia search and end up with this.ETA SA - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


----------



## dallan

Try again.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jbusuego* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I guess its true. I did a Wikipedia search and end up with this.ETA SA - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks for the link, jbusuego.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A jeweler in my neighborhood told me that *Swatch *makes the ETA movement that is used in many fine Swiss watches including my Panerai and Bell & Ross.

 Is this true?_

 

They are more or less a holding company. They own Omega, if that tells you anything.


----------



## laxx

The own alot more than Omega. =T

 Blancpain, Glasutte, Omega, Longines, Tissot, Hamilton, etc.

 YGPM Aaron.


----------



## laxx

Just bought a black java lizard skin strap for the _f_300. Looks much nicer.


----------



## laxx




----------



## TheRobbStory

Tell me more about that lens


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tell me more about that lens _

 

70-200 f4L IS? My guess, at least. Could be the 2.8L IS but it doesn't look big enough. Gorgeous watch, too.

 EDIT: Oh, has a tripod ring, too.


----------



## laxx

70-200mm f2.8 IS. I took the pic with a 35mm f2. I'm surprised at the minimum focus distance on that lense.


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_70-200mm f2.8 IS. I took the pic with a 35mm f2. I'm surprised at the minimum focus distance on that lense._

 

Huh - I thought the f2.8 was supposed to be quite a bit fatter? Or is the watch just that big?


----------



## laxx

The watch is small, 36mm. 

 It's the distortion of the 35mm f2 at minimum/close to minimum focus distance.


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The watch is small, 36mm. 

 It's the distortion of the 35mm f2 at minimum/close to minimum focus distance._

 

Ah. I see...


----------



## laxx

Which is why it's advised not to use for close portraits. You get over emphasized noses.


----------



## nickyboyo

Hats off to you laxx, that is a very nice piece of art you have to wear on your wrist there. Very nice indeed.


----------



## laxx

Thanks!


----------



## heycarnut

Just saw this thread while browsing (looking for headphone info...)

 Some watches:

 Patek Philippe 5016, Blancpain 1735, Patek Philippe 5004 (front and backs)
 Audemars Piguet Equation of Time
 Omega Speedmaster skeletonized


----------



## immtbiker

After much toil and laborious debate, I finally picked this band to replace my OEM brown leather Panerai band.


----------



## RIDE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After much toil and laborious debate, I finally picked this band to replace my OEM brown leather Panerai band.




_

 

Nice immtbiker!

 I am pretty well connected in the Panerai world and know many fine aftermarket strap makers. Here are a couple of examples of recent straps I acquired that I just love!

 RIDE


----------



## woof37

That last strap is beautiful. Buffalo?


----------



## omegaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *heycarnut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Omega Speedmaster skeletonized




_

 

Is that a one off ? Never seen one like that before, looks great.


----------



## briank996

My 5513


----------



## RIDE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *briank996* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My 5513




_

 

Stunning no-date Sub! Love it!

 RIDE


----------



## RIDE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That last strap is beautiful. Buffalo?_

 

No...just normal leather with a really nice grain to it. The color is gorgeous as well...a real stunning strap.

 RIDE


----------



## laxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RIDE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No...just normal leather with a really nice grain to it. The color is gorgeous as well...a real stunning strap.

 RIDE_

 

The grain reminds me of shark skin.


----------



## heycarnut

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *omegaman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that a one off ? Never seen one like that before, looks great._

 

It *may* be. It is #1 of 5, but when I spoke with Omega Archive gang, it was the only one they had a record of production apparently. I don't normally like 'bling' on watches, but the baguette cut of the stones keeps it reasonaby subtle.


----------



## dj_mocok

How much did you pay for that Omega heycarnut?


----------



## Tbln

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *heycarnut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just saw this thread while browsing (looking for headphone info...)

 Some watches:

 Patek Philippe 5016, Blancpain 1735, Patek Philippe 5004 (front and backs)
 Audermars Piguet Equation of Time
 Omega Speedmaster skeletonized
_

 

Nice Pateks, especially the 5004.


----------



## heycarnut

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How much did you pay for that Omega heycarnut?_

 

Kind of a "how long is your thingy" kind of question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I picked this up from a European dealer. It had been ordered but apparently
 the buyer backed out. It had been sitting in their vault since receipt (many years), so it was sent to Omega for a complete overhaul/restoration.
 The archive staff advised me that the retail at the time of production (1994) was ~$125K,
 sounds about right since the recent skeleton speedmaster on strap, no stones, produced in a series of 57 was ~$50K. I paid significantly less 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 R


----------



## dj_mocok

Damn... lol.


----------



## Arainach

While I don't have anything near the caliber some of you have, I'm reasonably satisfied with my little collection. I've never been too fond of metal bands - I far prefer the feel of leather, as my selection should make obvious:

 First, my everyday watch. Picked it up for $25 at the Boeing company store in Everett, WA. Very thin, very light (like the Movado mentioned later) and without a doubt the best watch in its price class I've ever seen. If I had my choice I'd remove the little plane at the end of the second hand but that's ignorable.






 Next, a Swatch 007 Goldfinger model. I picked this up in 2001 in Switzerland while on a Europe tour with my High School band. I still wear it from time to time, but not as much recently due to the plastic face scratching easily. I should find some time to get it in for repair (the chronograph function no longer works) and polishing/face replacement/whatever one of these days.






 Finally, my latest prize. Movado Men's Museum Model. Back when I first looked at serious watches, I fell in love with the minimastic look of Movado - possibly this exact model. I've been watching it sit at $175 on the local Craigslist for the last couple months; yesterday it dropped to $100 and I gave in and pounced on it. Essentially brand new - bought in 1997 and worn only once since the owner also had a metal-band Movado he wears daily. New battery only cost me $7.65 and it appears to work beautifully.


----------



## NoHands

NOTE: not my pics, my camera (dropped it while ahving a lens on, smashed epically) is broken, but they are essentially what i am about to post.

 Lacoste Watch (my one has the same face, but rubber straps imitating some sort of crocodile skin). This is my rough watch, ie playing sports/sailing/surfing/getting hammered with dodgy people.






 Rolex Oyster Perpetual Date Circa 1973. Got this off my dad, my daily use watch, ie school/going out and not getting hammered/etc. Mine has a greyisher face, and is slightly scratched.






 Patek Philippe

 My Special Occasion watch, ie weddings/birthdays/dinners. immaculate Condition.






 I dont really like watches with "bling". The last 2 watches I got off my dad. My small collection, which i will no doubt expand when I go to college/get a job


----------



## hear_the_sound

Wow! That is a whole lot of watches!
 Are there any girls on this forum?!


----------



## nineohtoo

So my 173 should be coming in this week(its already late), and I've been introduced to the world of custom watches. Here's some ideas I've considered:











 What do you guys think? Leave it alone, no text, stealth, seiko, seiko automatic? It'll be on a black bund watch, or a black zulu.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nineohtoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So my 173 should be coming in this week(its already late), and I've been introduced to the world of custom watches. Here's some ideas I've considered:











 What do you guys think? Leave it alone, no text, stealth, seiko, seiko automatic? It'll be on a black bund watch, or a black zulu._

 

Last pic + the red "Diver" text.


----------



## nineohtoo

^I like that suggestion a lot:






 The face doesn't look so busy or cluttered anymore, but still has a classic feel to it. It's only gonna cost maybe around $80, and take about 2-3 weeks. I was thinking of getting a separate watch to have it done on so my wrist isn't empty. I'll probably go pick up another watch and have it done the same way, so I can have one "stock" looking watch.


----------



## cyberspyder

Who's doing it for you? Jack at IWW or Bill at MKII?


----------



## vagarach

Definitely looks 'right' with the red text, I think its because it creates some visual balance.

 But then your diver will be useful only for doing desk diving


----------



## beerguy0

Just bought this the other day. My old Timex Expedition was getting a bit beat. I'm not really a watch guy, I just wanted something nice that I could use as a stopwatch. I don't care for the band all that much, but that's easily remedied.


----------



## MrSlacker

Picked these up on eBay as an every day beater


----------



## Born2bwire

I picked up a Seagull at their store in Hong Kong.


----------



## cyberspyder

007











 Brendan


----------



## nineohtoo

fresh z22, jubilee, and seiko nylon bund are on the way. My leather bund got lost in the mail and I had no insurance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually like how it looks, so I'm only gonna get plongeur hands, and im gonna try to find a kanji datewheel. Maybe later on I'll make a crazier custom.


----------



## vagarach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Born2bwire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I picked up a Seagull at their store in Hong Kong.

http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/8015/54a510av8.jpg_

 

Looks spectacular!


----------



## tonatona

My favourite this month, selfwinding chronograph with ETA-7750 movement.


----------



## roastpuff

Nice, tonatona. Lacos are nice and classic!


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tonatona* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My favourite this month, selfwinding chronograph with ETA-7750 movement.
_

 

Is that the _Evo-quickwind 2008_ function?

 Whenever your watch needs winding, a slave boy who has been waiting attentively rushes in and winds it.


----------



## mightyacorn

tonatona, nice Laco. Clean and minimalist, I like it.


----------



## tonatona

Hi all,

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that the Evo-quickwind 2008 function?

 Whenever your watch needs winding, a slave boy who has been waiting attentively rushes in and winds it._

 

We all are in a certain way slaves of our hobbies. I'm chained to my headphone amp.


----------



## bhd812

Been awhile since i read this thread, might as well post a update.

 Not sure if i posted this but my T-Race is Dead, Tissot wants $500 to fix a $350.00 watch...so she is staying Dead! 

 My seawolf has a rubber Strap, wore it for a few days then went back to the Pro2 bracelet. the Strap was nice but the buckle could not get tight enough to stay low to my hand..i can not stand when my watch moves on my arm, i like to wear them tight! I might give the Strap another try if i get in the mood maybe for the future..who knows.


 My Navitimer has a deployment Clasp for the Leather strap and I must SAY i LOVE deployments!, this allows me to have the Watch So Tight it may cut off my circulation, not that i wear her that tight but she does not move anymore with the leather strap. really kind of cool you can swap out the Breitling Tang buckle with their Deployment at anytime. I ordered a cheapo 4 set of Leather straps for the deployment on eBay today, to see what Colors i like and keep the changing theme going for the watch. but really the deployment gave my Navitimer new life, finally i can wear a strap comfortably, comfortably tight that is... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OOh and I don't have my Tissot PRC200 anymore, I had a stupid moment and gave it to a girl. I of course don't talk to her anymore so i will not give myself a headache and try to get it back...cause i know its not going to go easy. so i am considering the watch a dumb moment. watch was not worth much of anything anyway and its not like she did not work it well for it.


----------



## laxx

Picked up a Hamilton Khaki Navy Frogman last night at the Swatch Group sale.


----------



## n_maher

I haven't worn a watch in a while but recently started doing so again and figured I might as well get something newer to wear.


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Picked up a Hamilton Khaki Navy Frogman last night at the Swatch Group sale.




_

 

Got one. I love it - great daily watch. Swap out the Zulu though... that suede/canvas combo sucks when it gets wet.


----------



## freckling

I'm so tempted to buy this watch, but I dunno if I can justify to myself that spending so much for a watch is close to reasonable...


----------



## Arainach

My "latest" acquisition: An Eterna Eterna-Matic. No idea on age, as I can't find any pictures of ones with a similar font online.





 Technically, I've had it for 11 years; I got it after my great-grandfather (himself a maker and repairer of clocks/watches) passed away. At the time, it had a broken gold metal band on it; I recently replaced that with the band currently on it. I'm uncertain if it was in working condition when I got it, but as is it currently is it won't hold time (it'll run for a while, randomly stop, randomly restart, etc.) regardless of how much you wind or wear it, so I'll probably look into getting it cleaned/repaired. It could also use a crystal replacement, so I may look into that as well.


----------



## kansei

I got a Rolex GMT-Master II as a gift from my father. I've had it for at least 15 years and wear it every day. These things can (and does) take serious abuse. No other watch would last even a year with me until this one.

 Just recently I got a "beater" watch to keep down the wear on the Rolex - the Seiko. Also in the picture, the fake Omega Constellation which looked real when I bought it on eBay included in a lot with 4 other watches for $120. I don't know what to do with it and keep hoping somebody will give me $30 for it.


----------



## davidw89

I need a good watch that looks overpriced..any idea? Just something for fashionable guys.


----------



## myinitialsaredac

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *davidw89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I need a good watch that looks overpriced..any idea? Just something for fashionable guys._

 

Rolex Daytona.

 Dave


----------



## mrarroyo

IMO the Rolex Daytona is overpriced and gaudy!


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *davidw89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I need a good watch that looks overpriced..any idea? Just something for fashionable guys._

 

Trying to spend a lower amount of dough? I like the Nixon 51-30 non-chrono w/red numerals on it, myself. Or the white dial.


----------



## Nocturnal310

I prefer functionality with a dash of style..i ve been using Casio Sea -pathfinder watch which has a dual sensor.

 it measures Temperature, Altitude, ATM Pressure, has a yacht race timer, dual time (analog/digital) and it also plots a Weather histogram based on the readings.

 so far it has always predicted the weather accurately based on changes in pressure.











 dad got a Citizen Ecodrive ..thats also nice..runs on Light.

 For me ..its always been about functionality..cool features n stuff.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kansei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got a Rolex GMT-Master II as a gift from my father. I've had it for at least 15 years and wear it every day. These things can (and does) take serious abuse. No other watch would last even a year with me until this one.

 Just recently I got a "beater" watch to keep down the wear on the Rolex - the Seiko. Also in the picture, the fake Omega Constellation which looked real when I bought it on eBay included in a lot with 4 other watches for $120. I don't know what to do with it and keep hoping somebody will give me $30 for it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

Is that Seiko and Automatic or is it quartz? I have a Pulsar that is almost exactly the same face and dial and it was my first good watch and still one of my favorites. I've been looking for an automatic/kinetic that looks almost exactly like it.


----------



## kansei

That Seiko is a quartz, worth around $50 (model # 7T92-0DX0, search for 7T92 and you will find a bunch of them). The automatic Seikos are much more expensive. Here is a similar one on eBay. NEW w/TAG SEIKO Mens quartz Chrono 100m Military SND387 - eBay (item 180312419468 end time Dec-14-08 15:17:05 PST)


----------



## glitch39

*Hublot Big Bang - expensive and classy. Stands out in a crowd. yes, WAY overpriced IMO.

 Ceramic Bezel, carbon fiber dial







 Red gold casing






*


----------



## Vertigo-1

Picked up a bit of a grail watch, in that I've been waiting a very long time for Seiko to release a watch like this. Just released in Japan on November 21st, Grand Seiko SBGR037J. Limited edition run of 300 watches to celebrate the 10th anniversary of its 9S55 automatic caliber movement...all 300 were already reserved prior to its release date. Specialties include fully blued hands, GS engraved dial, engraved GS lion logo at the 2 o'clock position to represent the 10th anniversary this watch represents (look carefully for the little guy in the pics), see through sapphire caseback, gold GS lion medallion set into the rotor, as well as a newly revised and improved version of the 9S55 movement (now called 9S55A) to increase its power reserve to 50 hours. I happened to land number 23 of 300 to boot, which is my birthday in November...it must've been fate.


----------



## mrarroyo

^ beautiful watch! Would love to own one, enjoy it.


----------



## glitch39

My * almost* Daily wear:


----------



## cfull

I just picked this up the other day. I have been wearing my father's Omega Geneve '73 ST366.0833 and Constellation '60 OT14393 for several years after he passed away, but now I finally have my own, after years and years of lusting after one. It's quite a satisfying feeling to finally get your hands on something you've wanted since you were a kid. What makes it even more special is that it's the last of the (semi) affordable traditional automatic Seamaster dive watches in the lineage of the old Seamaster 300. Omega is sending its entire line upscale to compete with Rolex, and the prices are moving into the Rolex range. After this year, these will be no more. All the Seamasters (with the exceptions of the quartz models, of course) are going Co-Axial.


----------



## RedLeader

I've gotta ask, how does everyone STORE their watches? Ive got some in boxes all over the place, and my Bulova lives on a headphone stand with my HD25-1


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *glitch39* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My * almost* Daily wear:




_

 

Very enjoyable watch.... here's another


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cfull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just picked this up the other day. I have been wearing my father's Omega Geneve '73 ST366.0833 and Constellation '60 OT14393 for several years after he passed away, but now I finally have my own, after years and years of lusting after one. It's quite a satisfying feeling to finally get your hands on something you've wanted since you were a kid. What makes it even more special is that it's the last of the (semi) affordable traditional automatic Seamaster dive watches in the lineage of the old Seamaster 300. Omega is sending its entire line upscale to compete with Rolex, and the prices are moving into the Rolex range. After this year, these will be no more. All the Seamasters (with the exceptions of the quartz models, of course) are going Co-Axial. 




_

 

My absolute favorite watch.... I've posted these before, but oh well.... it's a great watch.....


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My absolute favorite watch.... I've posted these before, but oh well.... it's a great watch.....





_

 

Classic watch. You can't go wrong with a Seamaster or a Speedy. Very nice.


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *glitch39* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My * almost* Daily wear:




_

 

Nice to see IWC fans here, they don't get much love. Here is my daily...GST Chrono


----------



## devin_mm

I just picked up a Seamaster with a blue face, I love it though it is running quite fast. I am heading to Europe in just over 24 hrs so I might look at a used Rolex GMT-Master or Submariner.


----------



## Ruel

I am looking for a watch this holiday season and by browsing on Amazon found this: TinyURL.com - shorten that long URL into a Tiny URL

 Any opinions?


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *glitch39* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Hublot Big Bang - expensive and classy. Stands out in a crowd. yes, WAY overpriced IMO.

 Ceramic Bezel, carbon fiber dial







 Red gold casing






*_

 

I never understood the reasoning behind purchasing this watch, any help?
 seems to me a Wealthy mans Breitling or Rolex...


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Current watch. Not bad for $97 imo.

 My ideal watch would be this but replace the rosegold with copper and the "croc-embossed" leather with real croc leather, and get rid of the 12&6.


----------



## LostOne.TR

^very nice. Was it on sale?


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LostOne.TR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^very nice. Was it on sale?_

 

It was, but I didn't know it was. It was marked for $155, but when the saleswomen rang it up, it came out to be less. But that still wouldn't be bad. 
 I guess Skagen's are known for their good "bang for your buck"


----------



## iareConfusE




----------



## That dude

I'm not really a watch enthusiast. I just thought that this watch I got when I signed up for a club membership looks pretty good, so I thought I'd share.
















 They're lots of great watches in this thread, but almost none of them are in my price range.


----------



## TheRobbStory

Santa left this little gem under my tree:


----------



## immtbiker

Dude, your *signature* quoting Tommy Chong, is plagiarizing my *location* in my profile, which I created 7 years ago! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 By the way, what is the control for, that is on the part of the dial that is facing towards your upper arm? It seems that it would be difficult to adjust unless the watch is off.


----------



## bobpensik

I wear a Rolex Submariner No Date.

 I've always loved dive watches, and Rolex is quality and history which is why I love it. I wore an Omega Seamaster 300 for a while, but once I got the Rolex, there was no turning back! 

 Watches are an obsession, just like Audio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 (This isn't my picture, but it is one of my favorites I have pulled off the internet over the years)


----------



## RIDE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bobpensik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wear a Rolex Submariner No Date.

 I've always loved dive watches, and Rolex is quality and history which is why I love it. I wore an Omega Seamaster 300 for a while, but once I got the Rolex, there was no turning back! 

 Watches are an obsession, just like Audio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 (This isn't my picture, but it is one of my favorites I have pulled off the internet over the years)_

 

A true classic....I am a huge fan. Panerai is my passion, but Rolex is right up there.

 Cheers,

 RIDE


----------



## rlpaul

My two current watches:











 Exposure time on the Tag was over a second, hence the appearance of two second hands.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rlpaul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My two current watches:






 Exposure time on the Tag was over a second, hence the appearance of two second hands._

 

That is my all-time fave Link. Beautiful. Quartz and Auto, correct? I almost bought one in the silver dial myself.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I thought Panerai used its own movements.


----------



## rlpaul

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is my all-time fave Link. Beautiful. Quartz and Auto, correct? I almost bought one in the silver dial myself._

 

None of the Calibre S models are Auto... IIRC the movement in the Calibre S takes up so much space, that the watch would have to be huge to accommodate automatic movement.


----------



## bobpensik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RIDE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A true classic....I am a huge fan. Panerai is my passion, but Rolex is right up there.

 Cheers,

 RIDE_

 

I think Panerai makes great looking (and functioning) watches, and I am sure I will own one in the future someday


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought Panerai used its own movements._

 

I could be wrong but I think they use ETA movements as the ebauche and go from there with their own assortiment.

 I've always thought that Panerai were a little too big and I've never really been a fan of crown protectors but I like the simplicity of the dial. If I had to choose, though, I'd go with the Luminor Marina in Ti with a black dial.


----------



## hockeyb213

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I could be wrong but I think they use ETA movements as the ebauche and go from there with their own assortiment.

 I've always thought that Panerai were a little too big and I've never really been a fan of crown protectors but I like the simplicity of the dial. If I had to choose, though, I'd go with the Luminor Marina in Ti with a black dial._

 

the answer is it depends on the watch panerai does not solemnly use ETA for their movements


----------



## fallen angel

Love watches, can't afford to buy the one's I really want. 

 I spent a good portion of shopping time on the last cruise looking for this one. I wear it daily.

 http://s7ondemand7.scene7.com/is/image/FossilPartners/ME1019_main?$fossil_pdpdetail$


----------



## Audio-Omega

Tag Heuer Link is nice. I was going to buy one but ended up getting a Omega. 

 Has anyone got a Tag Heuer 6000 series ?


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I could be wrong but I think they use ETA movements ...._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the answer is it depends on the watch panerai does not solemnly use ETA for their movements_

 


 ...*and* _ETA_ is made by Swatch!


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...*and* ETA is made by Swatch!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

As are Breguet and Blancpain. 

 And Volkswagen indirectly owns Lamborghini. Doesn't mean anything.


----------



## mrarroyo

rlpaul, nice Rado I love my Original.


----------



## centerfold

nice and simple. : )


----------



## rlpaul

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_rlpaul, nice Rado I love my Original._

 

Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't think I'd go with anything other than ceramic for a dressy watch - always looks good.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And Volkswagen indirectly owns Lamborghini. Doesn't mean anything._

 

It does when you find out that the VW Touareg and the Porsche Cayenne is the same car!


----------



## Aevum

its not all that bad, the gallardo is a lamborghini styled and powered R8, which is... dreamy,


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It does when you find out that the VW Touareg and the Porsche Cayenne is the same car!_

 

Sorry for the thread jack but I am compelled to remind everyone that an Air-Cooled Beetle was, is, and will be the best car EVER MADE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Click on:


----------



## vagarach

Yikes! Please resize that huge pic...that must have been a nice day though!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It does when you find out that the VW Touareg and the Porsche Cayenne is the same car!_

 

I've owned both and they may have the same floor pan, but I can assure you that they are not the same car at all. Even the CayenneS and the Cayenne Turbo are completely different vehicles. I've owned both of them too.

 Between the Toureg and the CayenneS, there is no similarity in the steering and suspension designs. The braking systems are completely different. The engine design on the CayenneS is all Porsche.

 Bently Continental GT shares a lot of switch gear with the VW Toureg, but they're not the same car either.


----------



## Chri5peed

Fiat own Ferrari.


----------



## bhd812

Every Watch brand is made by, owned, or copied from others somewhere down the line, funny part is all time as we know it is just copied from the Sun and Stars..

 you want a true original timepiece that is the one and only then buy a planet but your looking at a price tag that is out of this world! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then again making a 44mm Panerai look small at that point would be an under statement..


----------



## guitarman19853

Is it possible to get a decent automatic under $300?

 I'm really a fan of the titanium & gold look. But I prefer smaller watches. The face size of my cheaper watches is usually 1 3/8"


----------



## Jolida302

I own the Lip Mach 2000, the 197x original vintage version.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Jolida302* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I own the Lip Mach 2000, the 197x original vintage version.




_

 

That's pretty darn rad, I'm not gonna lie.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarman19853* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it possible to get a decent automatic under $300?

 I'm really a fan of the titanium & gold look. But I prefer smaller watches. The face size of my cheaper watches is usually 1 3/8"_

 

You can get a decent automatic for under $100. Look at the Seiko 5 line in that price range. If you can stretch the $300 by ~$50 you're into the Seiko Spirit line which are all very nice. In between those ranges, are some of the Seiko automatic divers.


----------



## yuckymucky

I'll post up a few of mine I suppose. Nothing too crazy or fancy, but someday hopefully.

 Seiko Kinetic, with the clear back









 Citizen





 Skagen


----------



## immtbiker

My Seiko Kinetic Arctura everyday work watch ($150):


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *VicAjax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i just got myself a hot spankin' new watch for my birthday.

 behold, the Nixon Rotolog with teak wood paneling:














_

 

I know I'm quoting an old post, but I think I finally found my watch! Thanks you _so_ much for posting this!

 FYI everybody, I've spent the past few days doing nothing but looking for a watch or two...you guys don't know how often I see a nice watch, look it up on eBay, see the price, then lurch forward with a "Hoooly Sh***t" utterance.


----------



## xnothingpoetic

Ah, hell- why did you have to quote that? Why did I have to open this thread? Why is my wallet yelling at me?


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xnothingpoetic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah, hell- why did you have to quote that? Why did I have to open this thread? Why is my wallet yelling at me?_

 

Haha it is such a simplistic yet unique watch, I couldn't help it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Besides, I think right now we all have Christmas money to spend here and there.


----------



## Aevum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarman19853* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it possible to get a decent automatic under $300?

 I'm really a fan of the titanium & gold look. But I prefer smaller watches. The face size of my cheaper watches is usually 1 3/8"_

 

you can get an automatic for under 100 bucks if you check out the Seiko 5 range, they also have a wide range of divers between 100 and $300

 also for low end swiss automatics, you can check out Tissot, Hamilton

Amazon.com: Hamilton Men's Khaki Field Automatic Watch #H62315133: Watches

Amazon.com: Hamilton - Khaki - Field Automatic - 38 mm in Diameter: Hamilton: Watches

 hamilton is ok, my day to day use watch is a X-Wind automatic, i like it,
 and they are swatch group, so you find ETA automatic movements which are sourced to other Swatch group watches,


----------



## RedLeader

That watch reminds me of the old wood-panel station wagons


----------



## Aevum

my hamilton died today, taking it to repair tommorow morning, really really annoyed,


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Nevermind, a search at http://forums.watchuseek.com/ solved my question.


----------



## nsx_23

Got this when I was in Switzerland:






 SFB124G. Has served me well for quiet a few years now.


----------



## Azzith

my seiko brightz


----------



## Mandrakespain

Finally!!! A thread about something I know (a little) about!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A few of mine, now I am mostly a "Rolex Guy", but because they are very fine watches, not because I am posh or trendy ("yeah, right" I can hear you say....):






































 (The IWCs are gone already, as is the Flightmaster....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 Regards


----------



## RIDE

Nice Mandrakespain!

 I know...if I posted my collection of watches that are now gone...I think it will make me cry.

 RIDE


----------



## leftnose

Very nice Mandrakespain!

 I especially like the Sea Dweller on the NATO.


----------



## Mercuttio

Whoa-ho-hoho! NICE Flightmaster! I love the colors. I tried a Speedmaster Pro for a bit, but it really wasn't me. I'd love to have a Flightmaster someday though.

 I recently sold off another collection thing I had going (it involved painting, and was incredibly geeky) for a massive sum, and got myself a gently used Omega Seamaster 2254.50.

 Here it is!


----------



## omegaman

Tasty collection Mandrakespain, The seadweller is top of my want list. My current and only watch is my speedmaster "moonwatch".

 The wife can't understand why I need more than one watch when " You can only wear one at once ". My argument is I have four sets of headphones and one head. " Exactly " she replies.

 One day the Seadweller will be mine !!!!


----------



## Chri5peed

That 'wooden' watch needs to be worn by someone with brick wallpaper.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That 'wooden' watch needs to be worn by someone with brick wallpaper._

 

That watch actually has wood in it! I've got a friend with one. It's really quite nice in person, and the grain differs from watch to watch. I imagine the years and elements will be quite cruel to it though.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That watch actually has wood in it! I've got a friend with one. It's really quite nice in person, and the grain differs from watch to watch. I imagine the years and elements will be quite cruel to it though._

 

There are watches you wear in the office and watches you wear outside of it. That Nixon is definitely an "outside" watch.


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That 'wooden' watch needs to be worn by someone with brick wallpaper._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That watch actually has wood in it! I've got a friend with one. It's really quite nice in person, and the grain differs from watch to watch. I imagine the years and elements will be quite cruel to it though._

 

Didn't mean because it is cheating, more because both are pieces of prime 70s kitsch tat.


----------



## meemorize

I simply love the one I currently have, it's so lightweight and thin you hardly notice it when wearing it.

 See for yourselves:


----------



## crazeazn

not my pic:


----------



## mrarroyo

crazeazn that is a nice and different version of a submariner type. I really like it.


----------



## RIDE

crazeazn...I have that exact watch and it's one of my favorite casual pieces to wear.

 I also have a cool steel limited edition model...that I enjoy as well.

 These are IMHO....the best values in the watch world.

 RIDE


----------



## bobpensik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I recently sold off another collection thing I had going (it involved painting, and was incredibly geeky) for a massive sum, and got myself a gently used Omega Seamaster 2254.50.

 Here it is!



_

 

GREAT watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had that exact same one before my Submariner NoDate, and I really liked it. Hold onto it, now that Omega has discontinued that model, it will be less common.

 I still miss the lume of the 2254.50 compared to my 14060M


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bobpensik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_GREAT watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I had that exact same one before my Submariner NoDate, and I really liked it. Hold onto it, now that Omega has discontinued that model, it will be less common.

 I still miss the lume of the 2254.50 compared to my 14060M_

 


 I'm quite happy with it. I jumped at the chance to get one, and this one was used and included both the bracelet AND the Omega rubber strap / deployant. I wear it with the strap, but they're both supremely comfortable. Even better, it's been keeping incredible time. Not a second off in two days. It seems to be just under a second at night, and then the next day when I wake up it's back on time. Truly remarkable for a mechanical watch.

 There always seem to be rumblings that Omega is re-releasing this one in a Co-Axial, but it seems as if that rumor's been going for a while. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *crazeazn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_not my pic:
 [/img]_

 

A Samurai! I almost bought one of those in the fall, but decided to save up for an Omega instead. I really like those. I had a Seiko Kinetic for a while and they're so well built for the price.


----------



## vibin247

Just bought a G-Shock on Amazon yesterday. I'll be using it for a daily watch since my Hamilton is just not accurate enough. I need the digital quartz accuracy. I have an older G-Shock, but the backlight is faded and hard to read. I'll probably get one of the Atomic Solar G-Shocks in the future.


----------



## Mandrakespain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A Samurai! I almost bought one of those in the fall, but decided to save up for an Omega instead. I really like those. I had a Seiko Kinetic for a while and they're so well built for the price._

 

I also had a Samurai (although I changed the hand to Plongeur type), I sold it but regret it from time to time....mmm, should I get another one?






 Regards


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mandrakespain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I also had a Samurai (although I changed the hand to Plongeur type), I sold it but regret it from time to time....mmm, should I get another one?






 Regards_

 

I saw that book and just knew you were going to have a Dirk Pitt Doxa on top of it.


----------



## crazeazn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mandrakespain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I also had a Samurai (although I changed the hand to Plongeur type), I sold it but regret it from time to time....mmm, should I get another one?






 Regards_

 

i got mine when the exchange rate was favorable so i ended up paying around $180 USD or so from seiya?


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mandrakespain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I also had a Samurai (although I changed the hand to Plongeur type), I sold it but regret it from time to time....mmm, should I get another one?

 Regards_

 

I love the hand swap! And what's that watch band? I've never seen one like that.


----------



## dj_mocok

My partner needs a new watch and I am thinking about Tag Carrera. It's quite a bit more than our budget, but we're just wondering is it really worth it?

 This is the Tag Heuer that we are thinking to get:

 Tag Heuer Carrera

 They are asking for AUD$2,800. Do you think it's worth it? I've never used automatic Tag Heuer before, so I don't know how good it is or whether it's worth it or not paying almost double compared to something like from Aquaracer series. Anyone has experience with similar range one?


----------



## Audio-Omega

Did she want diamonds with a watch ? It would be cheaper without them.


----------



## dj_mocok

You mean cheaper without? Actually come to think of it, I think it might be a bit too much to spend for a watch (she's not really a watch enthusiast anyway). 

 So I am thinking maybe just get an Aquaracer (this one)?
 And if I am not mistaken, that particular Aquaracer costs almost like half the price of that Carrera right?


----------



## Audio-Omega

It has to be comfortable to wear as well. Go and try it on.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My partner needs a new watch and I am thinking about Tag Carrera. It's quite a bit more than our budget, but we're just wondering is it really worth it?

 This is the Tag Heuer that we are thinking to get:

 Tag Heuer Carrera

 They are asking for AUD$2,800. Do you think it's worth it? I've never used automatic Tag Heuer before, so I don't know how good it is or whether it's worth it or not paying almost double compared to something like from Aquaracer series. Anyone has experience with similar range one?_

 

Watches are all about personal taste at that price level, not so much quality. All they do is tell time, right? 

 Tags are fine watches. I think the ones with embedded diamonds or diamond-like stones are a little on the excessive & overblown side...but it's hard to find a ladies' watch without them these days. Have you looked at some of the Link models? Very nice for a female.


----------



## homers54321

Can anyone recommend any nice looking skeleton watches or an all-black watch? preferably in the $100-200 range.


----------



## mrarroyo

dj_mocok, can you get a Tag Heuer Carrera w/o the diamonds? It is a very nice looking watch, and w/o the diamonds it would be more affordable. Good luck.


----------



## dj_mocok

Yeah, I think without diamonds one is the way to go. Don't really feel like spending that much considering I am not a high income earner.


----------



## vagarach

The aquaracer is a good choice if the price is right for you...for non watch enthusiasts quartz is much preferable to automatic, and it's a Tag. Everybody knows the brand and the quality of their products.

 Have you looked at the Rado Ceramica series? They have a ladies range, and are very understated and elegant, for around the same price as the aquaracer. I think the ceramic construction gives that little bit of specialness that is needed in this price range!


----------



## mrarroyo

Plus the Rado Ceramicas are very light and thin. This translates to comfort!


----------



## dj_mocok

Is it a waste of money to spend US$1500 for a Quartz drive? (even though it has sapphire crystal, diamond, etc etc?)


----------



## nickyboyo

If it's bling you're after d then i am the last person to take advice from, but if you want a very nice watch see if this guy still ahs this watch for sale.

 Automatic highly respected movement, chronometer rated, a very understated Omega classic, plus the seller is in Aus. I'd buy it myself if i didn't already have one.....
WatchNet: Trading Post: FS: pristine OMEGA DeVille CHRONOMETER Automatic cal.1120 LNIB-mint


----------



## mrarroyo

nickyboyo, the omega watch you linked too is a beauty. Thank God I have no money or I would be buying one.


----------



## nickyboyo

Yes, it is a lovely simple watch. 10 years on and still beating strong and looking smart (apart from the non dressy strap).Here's mine:




 I just hope whoever bought that watch realises what a bargain and future classic they have.


----------



## dj_mocok

The dude only have 1 post and that's the for sale post. I think it's too risky.


----------



## Audio-Omega

It's safer to buy from authorised dealers. You can ask for discount.


----------



## gorlen

always buy and sell on timezone.com, ask for reliable references or local deal, pretty safe and good deals as well.


----------



## dj_mocok

I stumbled upon a Seiko 5 collections while looking for watches, and I found this seller selling a wide range of Seiko 5 watches. They are very cheap but I am concerned whether it's actually fake ones or real ones.

 I don't know much about Seiko 5 and don't know how to spot a fake. But do fake ones come with clear rear casing as well?

 This is the eBay seller - do you think the watches are fake?


----------



## PerformanceFirst

I don't think they're fake. It would be quite an elaborate scam if he had so many different fakes and had model numbers for all of them. Those prices seem about right for Seiko 5s to me. There is a lot of variety and nicer ones are more expensive, but they start around $50 USD.


----------



## Geruvah

Nothing really expensive. Maybe later on with a bigger salary.


----------



## gore.rubicon

Does anyone know if tritium illuminated watches are legal in Canada?


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gore.rubicon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone know if tritium illuminated watches are legal in Canada?_

 

Considering Marathon makes one, I'd say yes.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nickyboyo, the omega watch you linked too is a beauty. Thank God I have no money or I would be buying one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

And that 1120 movement it has is just fantastic. One of the best automatic movements you can get, incredibly accurate and finished really wonderfully with rhodium. 






 My Seamaster has it as well, and the thing keeps incredible time for a mechanical watch. It's based on the ETA 2892-A2, a near bulletproof movement before Omega improves it. 

 Here's a pretty cool site showing it off.
2892A2


----------



## homers54321

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Geruvah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nothing really expensive. Maybe later on with a bigger salary.




_

 

what model/brand is the watch to the right?


----------



## Geruvah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *homers54321* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what model/brand is the watch to the right?_

 

Romilly. Discontinued, I think, and I have no idea what model. My SO got it for me as a "promise watch." So of course I wear it almost everywhere I go. It's no Patek Philippe or a Corum Goldenbridge (My goal) but that doesn't make this watch any less valuable. =0)


----------



## Aevum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And that 1120 movement it has is just fantastic. One of the best automatic movements you can get, incredibly accurate and finished really wonderfully with rhodium. 






 My Seamaster has it as well, and the thing keeps incredible time for a mechanical watch. It's based on the ETA 2892-A2, a near bulletproof movement before Omega improves it. 

 Here's a pretty cool site showing it off.
2892A2_

 

thanks for reminding me my seamaster is quartz powered (the multifunction system works with a battery, so no point shoving in a 2nd movement)
 that automatic movement is truly a work of beauty and inspires envy,


----------



## Audio-Omega

My Seamaster has 1120 movement as well. It's four years old and it has proven to be reliable. I don't see a need to get co-axial at this time.


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Geruvah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Romilly. Discontinued, I think, and I have no idea what model. My SO got it for me as a "promise watch." So of course I wear it almost everywhere I go. It's no Patek Philippe or a Corum Goldenbridge (My goal) but that doesn't make this watch any less valuable. =0)_

 

The movement looks just like the one in my Seagull watch.

http://www.usseagull.com/m182sk.htm

 Doesn't surprise me, I have seen the same Seagull movement in a few other skeletons.


----------



## Geruvah

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Born2bwire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The movement looks just like the one in my Seagull watch.

http://www.usseagull.com/m182sk.htm

 Doesn't surprise me, I have seen the same Seagull movement in a few other skeletons._

 


 You're right. Very close. I'd have to look closer at them, later. I notice that the site doesn't display the watch at the unwritten time rule (10:10).


----------



## savedbythebell

My new Omega 45mm Planet Ocean taken with my Canon G10, sold my Tag Heuer Monaco to fund this puppy


----------



## omegaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *savedbythebell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My new Omega 45mm Planet Ocean taken with my Canon G10, sold my Tag Heuer Monaco to fund this puppy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








_

 

Tasty watch and a great photo, Love how you have the second hand sweeping.


----------



## savedbythebell

Thanks, im loving the Seamaster, it was worth selling the Monaco for! Picture was easy to take, just sitting beside my laptop, 15 sec exposure with my G10 on a tripod.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *savedbythebell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My new Omega 45mm Planet Ocean taken with my Canon G10, sold my Tag Heuer Monaco to fund this puppy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

Kwarth has spoken highly of his PO chrono before in this thread. the watch was always on my list..

 How is the time keeping as far as day to day?


----------



## immtbiker

Except for my Submariner, I usually don't like a metal bracelets, but that is one heck of a beautiful watch!


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *savedbythebell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My new Omega 45mm Planet Ocean taken with my Canon G10, sold my Tag Heuer Monaco to fund this puppy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

Ahhh, my dream watch! I plan to buy it some day to wear around town, and then get a Seamaster (so many model numbers...) for formal occasions.


----------



## savedbythebell

Thanks guys, timekeeping is spot on, last time I checked it was +3 sec when compared to GMT: Greenwich Mean Time - World Time / Time in every Time Zone. 

 The best bit is that I saved €1000 euro by popping over the border to Belfast ( Northern Ireland ) when the Euro was at £0.97 sterling. List price in Ireland is €2800, i paid £1800 which at the time was €1841


----------



## Chri5peed

My TAG does annoy me, it is always 4 seconds down. Like I've not changed it for 4 or 5 months[date is 1 crown pull, time is fully out].

 So I might set it exactly or even a bit ahead, but it always works it way to 4 or 5 seconds back!


----------



## -=Germania=-

Hello guys, 

 Can anyone reccomend a place or person who can do a re-facing of a 24mm, flat, round face? 

 I really like my current watch, but through my daily wear of the past three years, I have managed to scratch the sapphire face and while still extremely readable, it is just something that is bothering me. 

 The only other watch I am considering is getting a Stuhrling "Lady Wallstreet" with a steel case and the red face. Then replacing the band with a metal one. 

 Unless someone knows of a mechanical match that shows some of the movement (even just the counterbalance like mine does currently) with a metal band and a unique, but conservative look. ~$150-200


----------



## -=Germania=-

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That 'wooden' watch needs to be worn by someone with brick wallpaper._

 






 That is the Bar at my Parent's house, old picture but you get the idea. It actually looks good in a bar, in the basement.


----------



## nakedhand

Sorry, I dont have a watch, as I dont constantly want to be reminded what time it is...

 ..but if I was forced to accept a Panerai, I would.


----------



## tintin47

A caveat before this one: No, I am not a crazy-rich, spoiled 20 year old. This watch is something of a family heirloom. (I guess a first generation heirloom, but none the less.) My grand father left it to me in his will when he died 4 years ago. He had this watch and had worn it for 20 years before that, so it means a lot to me. 

 Anyway, this also helps explain the terrible appearance of the face. This one was made way back in the day before Rolex began using the sapphire crystals on the front. This one is made of some kind of hard plastic, but it can and does get scratched. They just started offering the nice crystals for their older watches, so I am going to save up for one eventually. 
http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/4554/dsc05361az0.jpg Full sized image.


----------



## Mandrakespain

Nice Rolex, tintin47. You can fix the acrylic crystal with this:






 See the tutorial:

Acrylic Polish Pictorial - The Watch Forum

 Regards


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tintin47* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A caveat before this one: No, I am not a crazy-rich, spoiled 20 year old. This watch is something of a family heirloom. (I guess a first generation heirloom, but none the less.) My grand father left it to me in his will when he died 4 years ago. He had this watch and had worn it for 20 years before that, so it means a lot to me. 

 Anyway, this also helps explain the terrible appearance of the face. This one was made way back in the day before Rolex began using the sapphire crystals on the front. This one is made of some kind of hard plastic, but it can and does get scratched. They just started offering the nice crystals for their older watches, so I am going to save up for one eventually. _

 

That's the best kind of watch, i.e. one given by a family member with history and bloodline tied to it. I know you treasure it. Very nice.


----------



## leftnose

I just received my latest watch today except when I went to pull the camera out to snap a few pix, I found a dead battery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 Anyway, it's an Omega Speedmaster Sapphire Sandwich 3573.50.00. This is a watch I've wanted to buy for a long time but never found one at the right price. I finally caught word of a good AD and bought a new one.

 Pics tomorrow after the battery charges.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mandrakespain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice Rolex, tintin47. You can fix the acrylic crystal with this:






 See the tutorial:

Acrylic Polish Pictorial - The Watch Forum

 Regards_

 


 Great stuff for polishing non-sapphire crystals. However, on a watch like the Rolex above that has a bezel close to the crystal, mask it off with good quality tape as well as you can with tape before beginning of the process. It's a little harder on a textured bezel than a flat one but it's important.


----------



## vagarach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mandrakespain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice Rolex, tintin47. You can fix the acrylic crystal with this:

 See the tutorial:

Acrylic Polish Pictorial - The Watch Forum

 Regards_

 

If only hardlex could be so easily polished


----------



## dj_mocok

I went to a shop with my partner today and she just bought a Tag Heuer Carrera for herself. I don't know much about Tag's automatic Calibre 4 (how accurate and reliable it is) but I do hope it's a good watch. Anyone familiar with this watch?

 We are also still having a hard time deciding whether to get a black one or a white one. She's tried them both, they both look great. 

 The deposit money was already given, but do you think it's a good watch for the money? (the price we got was US$1,400 - I hope the automatic movement is reliable) 
 And which colour do you think is better? 

 The two watches:

Black Carrera

White Carrera


----------



## Aevum

its quite reliable tag heuer is a nice mid to high end brand, im more of a Monaco fan, but the carrera is a very nice watch, good Automatic movements tend to be nice and accurate aslong as they come from a reliable source, are well taken care off (carefull not to hit it, have it cleaned every 3-5 years)

 the funny part, i have a $1000 hamilton X-wind with a swiss ETA 7750 Automatic movement and a $200 Seiko with a in house Seiko 5 automatic movement, the seiko is more accurate, 
 and the hamilton has allready been to the shop twice, 

 as for the colour, white is more classical for women, maybe with a pearl finish, 

 as the sh


----------



## Chri5peed

My £600 TAG automatic is accurate as hell, i.e. it loses the odd second/month.


----------



## Karlos

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My £600 TAG automatic is accurate as hell, i.e. it loses the odd second/month._

 






 my £300 Traser BD Pro cost half that and gains less than a second every five weeks. It looks so good and is so reliable it has saved me spending a small fortune on a big name watch that would not match it for accuracy


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Karlos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 my £300 Traser BD Pro cost half that and gains less than a second every five weeks. It looks so good and is so reliable it has saved me spending a small fortune on a big name watch that would not match it for accuracy_

 

Accuracy is not the ultimate point of buying a mechanical watch, really. If you want absolute accuracy, buy something quartz.


----------



## Chri5peed

Has this Traser got a Sapphire Crystal face which only a diamond could scratch? Also is it water resistant very far?


----------



## -=Germania=-

White if she has medium to fair skin and black if she has darker skin. 

 The point is to look fantasic without being too blingy and match with a lot of outfits. 

 If she has dark skin, I suggest the dark face because that way it will not stick out too much and the white face if she has lighter skin for the very same reason. 

 If it was me though, MOP all the say - that being said I am a very pale person.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Accuracy is not the ultimate point of buying a mechanical watch, really. If you want absolute accuracy, buy something quartz._

 

Correct, mechanical watches have other purposes that are more tied to "old school" and the action of winding it on a regular basis.


----------



## Lifter59

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Considering Marathon makes one, I'd say yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have 2 of the Marathon Watches - 

 The T-SAR Quartz with the stainless steel bracelet and the G-SAR Automatic. Both are very accurate and you can't beat the Tritium gas vials for night readability.


----------



## dj_mocok

Yeah, it's true that it's better to have something that macthes the skin, but the problem is, they both match, haha... She has light skin tone, but the black doesn't really stand out so much - sometimes I think even the white one stands out more due to it's very shiny white and pearl inside. 

 But I am not very fussy in terms of exact accuracy - as long as it's not like 5-10 minutes off every month, then it's just fine.

 By the way, I've been curious, if an automatic movement is said to have +/- 5-10 seconds a day margin of error, does it mean that depending on the exact watch sample, it will always have constant margin of error? 

 For example, if you know your watch is +5 seconds a day, will it always be +5 seconds a day, or can it be +5 seconds today, and maybe tomorrow it is -3 seconds, the day after +2 seconds, etc...?


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Correct, mechanical watches have other purposes that are more tied to "old school" and the action of winding it on a regular basis._

 

Bingo! Wearing a mechanical watch (manual or automatic wind) has nothing to do with accuracy. Unless you spend truly big bucks, accuracy as good as a $30 Timex quartz is not guaranteed. Even with the megabucks watches, you have to pay attention to them to get the best accuracy out of them (e.g. which way to let them sit at night).

 Anyway, pics of the new Speedmaster Pro as promised:











 Sorry for the crappy pix. I really need to buy a decent set of studio lights with diffusers. I find myself taking more and more pics like this and am increasingly dissatisfied with the results.

 BTW, the chrono sweep hand is properly aligned. The angle from which the photo was taken makes it look off.


----------



## Lifter59

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, it's true that it's better to have something that macthes the skin, but the problem is, they both match, haha... She has light skin tone, but the black doesn't really stand out so much - sometimes I think even the white one stands out more due to it's very shiny white and pearl inside. 

 But I am not very fussy in terms of exact accuracy - as long as it's not like 5-10 minutes off every month, then it's just fine.

 By the way, I've been curious, if an automatic movement is said to have +/- 5-10 seconds a day margin of error, does it mean that depending on the exact watch sample, it will always have constant margin of error? 

 For example, if you know your watch is +5 seconds a day, will it always be +5 seconds a day, or can it be +5 seconds today, and maybe tomorrow it is -3 seconds, the day after +2 seconds, etc...?_

 

My experience is that temperature and its effect on the watch mainspring plays a part in the time variance. Hot weather - a little faster, cold - the opposite. Quartz time pieces, which use frequency oscillation, are not impacted this way.


----------



## dj_mocok

So that means it's good to go in and out of air conditioned room to make your watch level then? hehe


----------



## dj_mocok

By the way, I got a question about watch-selling practice in shops in general - although this might be something completely normal that I wasn't aware of all this time.

 Is it very normal for a shop that sells expensive watch to carry ONLY one of each particular model (they don't have 2-3 'new in box' of the same model sitting around in a store)?

 So that means, say if you are getting an Omega or Tag watch, they will actually give you the one they have on display instead of getting a completely new one from the back that has never been opened before?

 It seems like it's pretty normal practice here in Sydney because I went to 2 large luxury watch shops and they are saying the exact same thing – due to the price of the watch, they can't really afford to order a few and stocks them and have to give the one on display to customer and the re-order 1 more again once the particular watch is sold.

 So technically what we are paying is a display model watch at new price then? Has it always been like that?


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lifter59* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have 2 of the Marathon Watches - 

 The T-SAR Quartz with the stainless steel bracelet and the G-SAR Automatic. Both are very accurate and you can't beat the Tritium gas vials for night readability._

 

I'd have to disagree with their accuracy. I have two GSARs and neither one of them is very accurate. I'd say +1 min a week easy.


----------



## vagarach

I think the black looks nicer, it's less bling than the white, I'm not a fan of the inlaid mother of pearl _and_ diamonds. The black lets the diamonds stand out better, so you can actually use them to judge time.


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vagarach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the black looks nicer, it's less bling than the white, I'm not a fan of the inlaid mother of pearl and diamonds. The black lets the diamonds stand out better, so you can actually use them to judge time._

 

You are the third person to say this (diamonds stands out better on black). The other two were shopkeepers from different shops. I personally think the same way too but I was just thinking maybe they were just saying that because they didn't have the white one in the shop.

 By the way, I am still wondering (regarding my previous post) whether it is really normal for luxury watch shop to carry only 1 stock per item and if you buy the watch, you usually get the one they have on display (for customer testing) one? and then they will reorder one more again for the shop after they sold the previous one to you.

 I am just worried that since it's a display one (and I have to pay full price for that), the watch might get banged or something without you knowing it?


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bingo! Wearing a mechanical watch (manual or automatic wind) has nothing to do with accuracy. Unless you spend truly big bucks, accuracy as good as a $30 Timex quartz is not guaranteed. Even with the megabucks watches, you have to pay attention to them to get the best accuracy out of them (e.g. which way to let them sit at night).

 Anyway, pics of the new Speedmaster Pro as promised:












 Sorry for the crappy pix. I really need to buy a decent set of studio lights with diffusers. I find myself taking more and more pics like this and am increasingly dissatisfied with the results.

 BTW, the chrono sweep hand is properly aligned. The angle from which the photo was taken makes it look off._

 

I really want one of the Speedmaster Pros. I've been looking at them for the past couple of days but they are way out of my price range. I'm going to cruise the second hand watch stores in the districts here and see if I can catch a lucky break with one of the Speedmaster Reduced Automatics. If I can find something close to $850 US then I might snatch it up but I think I am really looking at around $1200 for a Reduced at the shops here. One of the shops has an Apollo 11 edition of the Pro for $16,800 HKD. Mmmmmmm

http://www.kenwatches.com/JPEG/Photo...megaprof_2.jpg

http://www.kenwatches.com/JPEG/Photo...gaprofback.jpg


----------



## nsx_23

Right, after slaving away working 2 jobs and not going out:






 Feels so nice to have a proper watch. Big step up for me from my previous Swatch.


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By the way, I am still wondering (regarding my previous post) whether it is really normal for luxury watch shop to carry only 1 stock per item and if you buy the watch, you usually get the one they have on display (for customer testing) one? and then they will reorder one more again for the shop after they sold the previous one to you.

 I am just worried that since it's a display one (and I have to pay full price for that), the watch might get banged or something without you knowing it?_

 

Yes, this is standard practice, and one of the major gripes watch buyers have with the watch sales industry. You have to pay big bucks or even the MSRP just to get a watch that's been handled by who knows how many people, with potential damage to it. If you really want a factory fresh one, you'll have to ask them to order you one...which of course could take quite a while to arrive. One thing's for certain, be sure to examine the display model very closely if you'll be taking that one home. If you see any damage to it, by all means, haggle for a discount.


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Tauchmeister 1937 - XXL GMT-Worldtour Luminous protecting crown system Model:T0181


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vertigo-1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, this is standard practice, and one of the major gripes watch buyers have with the watch sales industry. You have to pay big bucks or even the MSRP just to get a watch that's been handled by who knows how many people, with potential damage to it. If you really want a factory fresh one, you'll have to ask them to order you one...which of course could take quite a while to arrive. One thing's for certain, be sure to examine the display model very closely if you'll be taking that one home. If you see any damage to it, by all means, haggle for a discount._

 

Crap... that's a bit unfair for customers spending their hard earned cash isn't it? I reckon the manufacturers should provide at least display models for free for their authorised dealers so shops can actually give brand new watches for their customers. 
 Hence also separating buying from authorised dealers from the non authorised one - with authorised you can get brand new but with non authorised you can only get display models. I think it's a good idea but the manufacturers are probably too stingy to do that. 

 Oh well, maybe I'll give the shop a call tomorrow and see if they're getting a new one to replace the one I put a deposit on (she put that one aside out of the display). 
 If she is going to order one, then I'll just ask her to put that one back and I'll get the one she's going to order to replace the stock then.


----------



## Lifter59

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd have to disagree with their accuracy. I have two GSARs and neither one of them is very accurate. I'd say +1 min a week easy._

 

Do you keep them both wound? Mine stays accurate to about a minute a month. Then again, I live in SCAL so there isn't a lot of temperature shift....


----------



## -=Germania=-

I have only two grips with my mechanical (its a 17, not 15 jewel) is that it does get off by ~1 sec/ day and if I forget to wind it for 4 days, it starts to stall. 

 Maybe that is normal, but my father has a few nice mechanical watches that don't have this issue. 

 Maybe I need to spend more money on the next one then, because there is no way I am switching away from mechanical. 
 1. They never die
 2. They never screw up from water exposure
 3. Awesome to just "watch"
 4. Never get messed up from exposure to odd fields (like extreme magnetic fields which killed my previous watch)

 Stevesebastian, 

 Does those knobs/caps get in the way? I think I have seen smaller ones on amps. It seems very purpose built! I hope that you enjoy it!


----------



## Stevesebastianb

Stevesebastian, 

 Does those knobs/caps get in the way? I think I have seen smaller ones on amps. It seems very purpose built! I hope that you enjoy it![/QUOTE]

 No the crown caps don't get in the way, they provide additional seal to keep the watch waterproof.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Stevesebastianb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tauchmeister 1937 - XXL GMT-Worldtour Luminous protecting crown system Model:T0181



_

 

Wow, those are some hefty looking crowns on that watch!


 Well, my sister's camera sucks and I don't have one, and my picture taking skills are downright lousy, so these pics are really lousy, but this is my collection right here:






*Geneva *
_Quartz Movement 82292M 
 Sapphire Glass Face
 Tungsten Carbide Band and Case_

 Dad picked this one up a while back, and dang, is it a heavy watch! Really loving the fact that it has taken a beating for nearly 3 months of use and still looks brand new! 






*Seiko* 
_Kinetic Movement 5M62-0AD0
 Date Function
 Sapphire Glass Face
 Stainless Steel Band and Case_

 This was my first good watch, and my parents/sister bought it for me when I turned 21. Still one of my favorites.






 From Left to Right:

*Titan Edge*
_Quartz Movement1044SBB
 Sapphire Glass Face
 Stainless Steel Band and Case_

 A good family friend and my Mother went in together to buy me this watch when we were in India after my High School Graduation. It was one of the High End watches made by Titan (One of India's Best watch makers), and was known for the fact that the movement is only 1.15 mm thin, making it the thinnest in the world at the time, I believe. Wore it through a good portion of college, and got several requests from classmates to purchase them one when I went to India next time.

*Pulsar*
_Quartz Movement VX43-X034
 Day/Date Function
 Glass Face
 Leather Band and Stainless Steel Case_

 I got this from a family friend for my college graduation. I haven't had a chance to get a lot of use out of it, but it is the only watch in my collection with a Day function on it as well.

*Wenger Swiss Military*
_Quartz Movement 095 1426
 Date Function
 Hardlex Face
 Stainless Steel Case and Band
_
 My sister's gift to me for High School Graduation. For the last 3 years, it rotated into my line-up as my heavy-use watch for outdoor work and slope work.

*Maxima*
_Quartz Movement (unknown model)
 Glass Face
 Gold Plated Case and Band_

 Maxima is another Indian watch brand, but not nearly as high of caliber as Titan which represents the pinnacle of Indian watch making. My Grandmother bought me this one as a gift on our last trip to India.






*Kenneth Cole Reaction*
_Automatic Movement KC3775
 Date, 24 Hr and Day/Night Functions
 Sapphire Glass Face
 Stainless Steel Case and Band_

 My Mom and Dad bought this one for me back around my last birthday, because they thought it suited me. It is also the only automatic watch in my collection (I also have the Seiko Kinetic, but this is a true automatic). I bounce between this watch and the Geneva as my daily wear watches when I am not at work.






*Pulsar*
_Quartz Movement V657-X017
 Date, Chronograph Functions
 Glass Face
 Rubber Band and Stainless Steel Case_

 This is the very first good watch my parents ever purchased for me back in 2001. The fact that it still runs is a testament to Seiko/Pulsar build quality as I have sent this watch to Hell and back and it still runs. I took it out of retirement just a few months back to make it my current heavy duty watch again.






*Brunea* (I think-Can't read Russian very well)
_Mechanical Movement (Unknown)
 Date Function
 Polycarbonate Face
 Gold Plated Case_

 When my parents went to Russia, they thought it would be a hoot to bring me back a Russian Winding Pocket Watch so, they did. I do actually use and and it manages to turn quite a few heads when I pull it out to take a look at the time!


 Nothing I have is particularly exciting, but my future plan is for one of the following 3 watches (not the immediate future though!)

*1. Omega Seamaster or Speedmaster
 2. Seiko Spring Drive
 3. Titan Orion (India's First Current Generation Automatic Watch)*


----------



## Wmcmanus

I've been thinking about buying one of the limited edition Swatch James Bond Villain collections. 

James Bond Villain's inspire new Swatch Collection

James Bond 007 Villians Swatch Watch Collection. Swatch Skin, Original & Irony James Bond 007 Villians watches - The UK's Leading On-line Swatch watch Retailer.

 Although the 22 watches are available individually for $60 to $240 each, there is a numbered collector's set (only 222 made) that comes with all 22 movies on BluRay and also some signed memorabilia. (The first link above shows a pic of this, without showing the BluRay discs or signed memorabilia.) The price tag for the limited edition collection is $4,000, which seems pretty crazy, at least at first. I mean, these are cheap watches!

 Depending on which of the 222 boxes that you get, the memorabilia that comes included will vary considerably (mostly autographed pictures of the villains themselves and the lower your number the more of these goodies are included). Apparently, this lottery aspect of it has the effect of jacking up the value of individual sets in the collectors' market. The box sets even come with a pair of white gloves so you don't soil any of the goodies!

 I've got an "in" for a very low numbered box set. My girlfriend is has been the #1 salesperson for Swatch on a worldwide basis for each of the past 2 years. Of course, I would get her discount as well. I'm thinking about it as an investment opportunity. I wouldn't wear any of the watches, although I might buy one or two of them individually (I particularly like Goldfinger and Casino Royale), which I could wear and keep as reminders once I sell the box set on eBay in a couple of years for double the money I'd have into it.


----------



## dj_mocok

Considering your girlfriend's excellent sales record, I'm pretty sure that she can get that limited edition one for very good price. Who knows she might even get it for free - as sort of appreciation gesture for being the best in sales.


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Considering your girlfriend's excellent sales record, I'm pretty sure that she can get that limited edition one for very good price. Who knows she might even get it for free - as sort of appreciation gesture for being the best in sales._

 

She's working on it for me. She made almost a million dollars of sales for them in 2008. Like $982k or some such figure, so I get to tease her about exaggerating when she says $1 million. Considering that the average Swatch sells for something like $80, it's just astonishing. In 2007, her closest rival in the entire company did less than half of what she did. It helps that Cayman is a duty free zone and a lot of cruiseship passengers know that they won't find cheaper prices anywhere, but that can't explain everything.


----------



## Vertigo-1

I sold a bunch of watches last year, and recently picked up these two. 


 1994 Rolex Datejust Turn-o-graph "Thunderbird". I generally wouldn't ever consider buying a Rolex due to their reputation among the general public, but this is one of two Rolexes that I really, really like (black dial Milgauss is the other). It's rarely seen, it's not faked (that I know of), and it's very subtle and plain looking. 








 And my latest arrival, the absolutely stunning Omega De Ville Hour Vision. Omega really took this one to the next level. 


















 This sucker packs two mainsprings (Barrel 1, Barrel 2), giving it a power reserve of 60 hours. 







 Note the sapphire crystal window, there's one on each side of the watch. The watch actually has two cases, an internal sapphire crystal case and the external stainless steel case. 







 And wrist shot


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wmcmanus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_She's working on it for me. She made almost a million dollars of sales for them in 2008. Like $982k or some such figure, so I get to tease her about exaggerating when she says $1 million. Considering that the average Swatch sells for something like $80, it's just astonishing. In 2007, her closest rival in the entire company did less than half of what she did. It helps that Cayman is a duty free zone and a lot of cruiseship passengers know that they won't find cheaper prices anywhere, but that can't explain everything._

 

Must be able to get it for super discounted price then. I mean if I were the boss I would make my best sales person happy.


----------



## dj_mocok

That Omega is one nice watch. You can tell the amount of workmanship that has been put into that watch just from the pictures.


----------



## Greymoor

My every day watch for the last 6 years or so . . .

 Seiko SMA163 Kinetic Auto Relay.
 Titanium Case, Titanium Bracelet.
 Auto Relay Energy Storage for up to 4 years of time memory.
 Time Relay Function with a few shakes.
 Movement: Kinetic Quartz(No Battery required).
 Water Resist: 100Meters(330Ft)
 Color: Carbon Fiber Textured Dial. 

 It has been a very good watch. The only work so far has been to replace the bracelet last month as it takes a beating.


----------



## Chri5peed

My old Seiko was titanium, loved its lightnness, what was the reason more watches are not titanium?


----------



## -=Germania=-

$$$$$$$


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vertigo-1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I sold a bunch of watches last year, and recently picked up these two. 


 1994 Rolex Datejust Turn-o-graph "Thunderbird". I generally wouldn't ever consider buying a Rolex due to their reputation among the general public, but this is one of two Rolexes that I really, really like (black dial Milgauss is the other)._

 

Why? You should buy what you like and what appeals to you. It's on your wrist, not anyone elses. Rolex has evolved, imho, from the "gold watch" perception people had of them in the '80s.

 And the green crystal Milgauss is quite nice.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have only two grips with my mechanical (its a 17, not 15 jewel) is that it does get off by ~1 sec/ day and if I forget to wind it for 4 days, it starts to stall. 

 Maybe that is normal, but my father has a few nice mechanical watches that don't have this issue. 

 Maybe I need to spend more money on the next one then, because there is no way I am switching away from mechanical. 
 1. They never die
 2. They never screw up from water exposure
 3. Awesome to just "watch"
 4. Never get messed up from exposure to odd fields (like extreme magnetic fields which killed my previous watch)_

 

Not trying to nitpick, Germania, but three of those four are not absolutely true. Most mechanical watches need a 5 to 7 year servicing to keep the movements lubricated and gaskets fresh...not doing so will eventually wear down/destroy the movement and cause leaking if exposed for any length of time to water. And automatic watches definitely are not all anti-magnetic...you need to check with the manufacturer be sure. I bought my Kobold partly because of that reason, i.e. I have my hands inside or near electronics all day, some industrial-type, and didn't want to have to worry about wrecking my watch. 

 With a clear caseback, though, they are quite fun to watch.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not trying to nitpick, Germania, but three of those four are not absolutely true. Most mechanical watches need a 5 to 7 year servicing to keep the movements lubricated and gaskets fresh...not doing so will eventually wear down/destroy the movement and cause leaking if exposed for any length of time to water. And automatic watches definitely are not all anti-magnetic...you need to check with the manufacturer be sure. I bought my Kobold partly because of that reason, i.e. I have my hands inside or near electronics all day, some industrial-type, and didn't want to have to worry about wrecking my watch. 

 With a clear caseback, though, they are quite fun to watch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The magnetic issue was the reason for the Rolex Milgauss. And mechanical watches so die. Water exposure is fine for many autos, but most are not impervious to deep water exposure, except for like the Deep Sea Dweller.


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_$$$$$$$_

 

Some watches are like $50,000.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The magnetic issue was the reason for the Rolex Milgauss. And mechanical watches so die. Water exposure is fine for many autos, but most are not impervious to deep water exposure, except for like the *Breitling Seawolf*._

 

Fixed!


----------



## -=Germania=-

I don't use an automatic because of the magnetic field that you were talking about. Unfortunately, when you play with tesla coils, large magnets, or even my current project working with RFID chips it matters for doing testing/etc. Mechanical watches have the advantage of if they are properly cared for, they will outlast their owner. My grandmother has a few mechanical watches that are 30-80 years old and simply gets them serviced every once in a while. She has some quartz watches of the same ages, but only one of them works. My previous watches were Citizen and a Guess Waterpro (which oddly died from water and I had not gone diving with that watch, Citizen got a nasty E/M field shock....). This watch has lasted 3 years of hard use and multiple trips of scooba, snorkle, deep sea fishing, fly fishing, random chemical exposure, and E/M fields. Its a pretty cheap brand by many of the standards in this thread (Prague ~$200-300 purchase price). 

 Most people would never have these sorts of conditions or even a chance for these failures. So you are right with most users.


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why? You should buy what you like and what appeals to you. It's on your wrist, not anyone elses. Rolex has evolved, imho, from the "gold watch" perception people had of them in the '80s._

 

The perception is still very much there in my experience. I've observed a very different attitude from a salesperson just very recently as I was browsing a Rolex showcase when she caught a glimpse of the cyclops date lens on my Turn-o-graph. She was friendly enough to begin with but was embarassingly gushing once she realized "oh, you already have one!" as she said. She absolutely insisted I try something on after that, and I hate trying watches on when I know I'm not going to buy. I finally did just to appease her, but I felt pretty awkward as I did. 

 It's this type of attention I don't want directed at my watch...particularly at work, and especially in this economy. So far nobody's come out and said anything at work, even if they've noticed my multiple watches. I wish I could just say "oh it's for me, myself, and I" and assume people will leave you alone, but whether you like it or not, Rolexes definitely carry a certain stigma about them. With any other watch brand, regardless of how nice it looks, you're never certain how much it might cost. With Rolex, everybody KNOWS it costed a lot.


----------



## vagarach

That Omega DeVille, simply stunning. I'm a huge fan of blued hands, they always look so nice on a white dial.

 I looked at those Swatch Bond watches, and you've got to be a serious JB fan to buy those, some are just plain fanciful


----------



## dj_mocok

Well, we decided to get the black Carrera. It really is a nice looking watch - not too flashy or complicated, very neutral so I expect the style won't be "outdated". Although I am still confused of how it actually works...


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, we decided to get the black Carrera. It really is a nice looking watch - not too flashy or complicated, very neutral so I expect the style won't be "outdated". Although I am still confused of how it actually works..._

 

Mechanical watch - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## dj_mocok

I think I am too dumb to understand any of that... But I guess it's better not to understand it. Or else I'd appreciate a fine movement even more... that means I will need to look for even better watches... wallet can't hack it.

 By the way, this is the black one that I got for my partner: I think we are happy that we didn't get the white one. Got it for around AUD$2,200 (approx. US$1,450). I think that's quite a good value considering it's an automatic and some blings in there, no?
 Although from the website the white one actually looks classier but I think in real life the black one looks better. I heard that they are discontinuing this model (well at least here in Aussie) because they are going to bring in Quartz ladies Carrera to replace this model? But the full diamond ones will be still in production though. 









 Funny now she starts to appreciate a better watch. Before this, she was wearing an old, beat up Seiko. And I am still wearing my el cheapo Quartz Aquaracer and she has better watch than mine now...


----------



## Aevum

dont mock seiko, the seiko 5 is the poor mans quality automatic watch, and it keeps better time then my hamilton x-wind, 

 plus, its the one of the few companies that makes ALL the parts for their watches in house, they even have factories for the paint and lubricant used, 

 btw> that watch is beautiful, i hope she enjoys it as much as you enjoy her company, i suspect you dont spend that kind of money on people you dislike,


----------



## dj_mocok

Her Seiko is one of those Quartz ones, so not much in it really. But it sure is reliable though.


----------



## ruknd

wow I love the devile but I'd like to see it with a leather band. Is there a chrono with the same case? 

 I'm hunting for a new watch...


----------



## Aevum

The omega Devile X2 is one of the watches i would buy without caring its not a chrono, its a nice watch, that goes with a nice suite to make you feel like a true man,


----------



## leftnose

What do you guys use for watch storage? I'm becomming increasingly unsatisfied with my solution (in their original boxes inside another larger box) but I'm not really willing to spend $$$ on a 12-watch case. 

 The closest I can find is this:

*Vox Luxury Watch Box | 12-Watch Holder | Rosewood

 But it's still more than I'd like to spend. For that kind of money, I'll buy myself another Seiko Spirit or maybe a Ti Samurai.


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What do you guys use for watch storage?_

 

My arm!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Expensive things usually come in lovely boxes.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My arm!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Expensive things usually come in lovely boxes._

 

I can only wear one watch at a time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not to sound snobby, but once you have multiple expensive things that come in multiple expensive boxes that look similar, it gets to be a pain to find the one you want.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hence my desire for a watch box that doesn't cost as much as a watch!


----------



## Lamenthe

Mine is a Blancpain Limited Edition Aqua Lung (total of 2005 made). Nice, classy, and most importantly minimalist. I also have a Breitling, but I rarely use it (too bulky for everyday stuff). I wish I could collect watches, but they're a lot more expensive and a lot less satisfying than headphones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only camera I have right now is the crappy iPhone one, so here's two from the Blancpain website.


----------



## Chri5peed

^ Yeah theres only 1 time, rather have thousands of songs than loads of watches on display.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What do you guys use for watch storage? I'm becomming increasingly unsatisfied with my solution (in their original boxes inside another larger box) but I'm not really willing to spend $$$ on a 12-watch case. 

 The closest I can find is this:

*Vox Luxury Watch Box | 12-Watch Holder | Rosewood

 But it's still more than I'd like to spend. For that kind of money, I'll buy myself another Seiko Spirit or maybe a Ti Samurai._

 

I've purchased a number of great watch boxes from watchprince in the past. They have good deals a few times a year. Now does not seem like one of them. I bought a larger, nicer one that the one in your link for about 70 bux about a year ago. Just keep checking back with their web site.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ruknd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wow I love the devile but I'd like to see it with a leather band. Is there a chrono with the same case? 

 I'm hunting for a new watch..._

 

The Hour Vision is a very special DeVille.
 It is unlike any previous DeVille Omega has ever made. This is a completely new, in house designed and manufactured movement. The case, as you can see has four sapphire windows on the sides in addition to the top crystal and back crystal. The stainless model is on my list too!!


----------



## John2e

Any idea when/if the Rolex Milgauss (green crystal) will be available at or below retail?

 Best price I've seen is 20% more than retail

 Thanks


----------



## dj_mocok

I am thinking to get a Stowa Marine Original, mainly because of the beautiful front and back of the watch. Is this really good value for money? 

 If I am getting a less mainstream brand, I'll only get it if it's much better value compared to mainstream one (assuming they don't have to factor the MASSIVE cost for advertising campaign?)

 But the back of the watch surely is beautiful though. Front look, I actually prefer the look of Stowa automatic but that one doesn't have huge display back like the original. 

 For that kind of price, any other watch do you recommend? I looked at the other similarly priced German brand, but they don't really have this clean look like Stowa does. 

 Well, Blancier does, and it's so fun that you can actually fully customise your watch from scratch. But I believe that within the same price range, the movement in Stowa is better than Blancier's one? (can't get the same quality of Blancier's watch in a price of Stowa Original Marine?)

 The thing that I miss the most if I am not getting Blancier is I won't be able to do personal engraving inside the watch.


----------



## leftnose

The Stowa is an excellent watch for the money.

 In fact, that Marine Original with a deployant is the next watch on my list. I'm spending my fun money on things other than watches at the moment so it might be a few months before I pull the trigger, though.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John2e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any idea when/if the Rolex Milgauss (green crystal) will be available at or below retail?

 Best price I've seen is 20% more than retail

 Thanks_

 

I agree...I love that watch. Not huge on the bracelet or the face, but the green crystal just oozes coolness.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Stowa is an excellent watch for the money.

 In fact, that Marine Original with a deployant is the next watch on my list. I'm spending my fun money on things other than watches at the moment so it might be a few months before I pull the trigger, though._

 

Agreed, Stowas are nice.

 I know you're not in the US, but with some CAREFUL q&a with the sellers and folks there, you could score a good deal on an as-new one via the WatchUseek and Timezone sales forums.


----------



## John2e

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree...I love that watch. Not huge on the bracelet or the face, but the green crystal just oozes coolness._

 

But the price is 20% more than suggested retail now. In Oct it was selling for 11K it retails for 6.75K. Will supply ever catch up with demand for the Milgauss?


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John2e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But the price is 20% more than suggested retail now. In Oct it was selling for 11K it retails for 6.75K. Will supply ever catch up with demand for the Milgauss?_

 

Yes, eventually. I don't think it's an LE.


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John2e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But the price is 20% more than suggested retail now. In Oct it was selling for 11K it retails for 6.75K. Will supply ever catch up with demand for the Milgauss?_

 

I think it already has. The Milgauss hype is definitely over from what I can see. Prices on used Milgausses are well below MSRP, and new pieces are not going for more than MSRP. This includes the GV. Even the Daytona has started selling at below MSRP for a gently used one. 

 We're definitely in a buyer's market now. Back when I first saw pics of kwkarth's Hour Vision, I never ever thought I'd be able to afford one. I only landed mine because I got it for a darn good price, given it was the bracelet version to boot.


----------



## John2e

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vertigo-1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it already has. The Milgauss hype is definitely over from what I can see. Prices on used Milgausses are well below MSRP, and new pieces are not going for more than MSRP. This includes the GV. Even the Daytona has started selling at below MSRP for a gently used one. 

 We're definitely in a buyer's market now. Back when I first saw pics of kwkarth's Hour Vision, I never ever thought I'd be able to afford one. I only landed mine because I got it for a darn good price, given it was the bracelet version to boot._

 

3 major online watch sellers have it at a premium the lowest being 20%. If the hype is over, please provide a link where I can get a new one at retail.


----------



## dj_mocok

Which one you think is nicer looking?

 I tried on the Omega yesterday and instantly fell in love with it. But I don't love the price though. I think I can get 4 Stowas with the price of that 1 Omega. Movement wise, which one do you think is nicer? (although I know it's completely different thing, one is auto the other one is manual)













 If I didn't know the price and the brand, I'd say that the Stowa is the more expensive watch. And I can't really afford the Omega anyway.


----------



## woof37

The Stowa any day of the week...and twice on Sunday. That DeVille just doesn't speak to me. I'd put the Stowa on the bracelet if it were me. My 2 bits tho...


----------



## The_X

Another Stowa owner here! I just got it last week.






 Also, I own this PRC200, as well as the same version in black. I'm a college student so that's going to be it for me in terms of watches for at least a couple years.


----------



## dj_mocok

The Omega maybe doesn't look that nice in that picture, but if you look at it in person it is really a beautiful looking watch, but anyway, I can't afford it.

 For Stowa Marine, I personally prefer the one with Roman numerals, but I don't know why they sell the one with Roman numerals for 70 Euros more. I think it's a bit too much considering everything else is exactly the same as the arabic numeral version? (unless I am missing something else here)






 I won't be using it with a steel bracelet but a black leather. For steel watch look, I'll stick with my humble Tag Aquaracer. But I think considering the classy look of the watch, it looks nicer on leather straps than on stainless.


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which one you think is nicer looking?

 I tried on the Omega yesterday and instantly fell in love with it. But I don't love the price though. I think I can get 4 Stowas with the price of that 1 Omega. Movement wise, which one do you think is nicer? (although I know it's completely different thing, one is auto the other one is manual)

 If I didn't know the price and the brand, I'd say that the Stowa is the more expensive watch. And I can't really afford the Omega anyway._

 

I personally don't like the black dialed version of the Hour Vision, because of those orange digits on the chapter ring. Given the direction of Milgauss as well with its orange markings, I think orange is the next blue, pretty soon we'll be seeing orange LEDs all over the place. As for the Stowa...well, if I'm buying a mechanical, it's gotta have a full sized second hand. The sight of the sweeping second hand is a major reason I like mechanicals.

 I honestly think the Hour Vision needs to be seen and held in real life to be appreciated. The amazing clarity of the dial causes the details of the dial to really pop out in real life, something that a camera can't capture. It is by far the most clear dial I have ever seen to date on any watch, there's barely any trace of a reflection on it. Its fit and finish also put it at a totally higher level than the typical Seamasters and Speedmasters that Omega's so famous for. When I hold my Bond Seamaster and Hour Vision side by side, it's hard to imagine they came from the same company...the Hour Vision is just a MUCH higher quality product, easily competitive with higher end brands like JLC, GO, and IWC. 

 The Co-axial 8500 is also the real deal from Omega. My particular sample has been either + or - 1 second from Time.gov over the course of an entire week. As much as I Googled, I could not find any complaints on it from Hour Vision owners, reliability appears to be rock solid. It seems like Omega has one heck of a movement on their hands, now that they finally built the movement ground up around the Co-axial escapement instead of just slapping it into an existing movement.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Which one you think is nicer looking?

 I tried on the Omega yesterday and instantly fell in love with it. But I don't love the price though. I think I can get 4 Stowas with the price of that 1 Omega. Movement wise, which one do you think is nicer? (although I know it's completely different thing, one is auto the other one is manual)





_

 

I collect those unitas movements..... so I vote for the Stowa

 Here's some pics




































 USG


----------



## Khanate

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Omega maybe doesn't look that nice in that picture, but if you look at it in person it is really a beautiful looking watch, but anyway, I can't afford it.

 For Stowa Marine, I personally prefer the one with Roman numerals, but I don't know why they sell the one with Roman numerals for 70 Euros more. I think it's a bit too much considering everything else is exactly the same as the arabic numeral version? (unless I am missing something else here)






 I won't be using it with a steel bracelet but a black leather. For steel watch look, I'll stick with my humble Tag Aquaracer. But I think considering the classy look of the watch, it looks nicer on leather straps than on stainless._

 

The color of the dial is slightly different I think. MO Roman here


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Vertigo-1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I personally don't like the black dialed version of the Hour Vision, because of those orange digits on the chapter ring. Given the direction of Milgauss as well with its orange markings, I think orange is the next blue, pretty soon we'll be seeing orange LEDs all over the place. As for the Stowa...well, if I'm buying a mechanical, it's gotta have a full sized second hand. The sight of the sweeping second hand is a major reason I like mechanicals.

 I honestly think the Hour Vision needs to be seen and held in real life to be appreciated. The amazing clarity of the dial causes the details of the dial to really pop out in real life, something that a camera can't capture. It is by far the most clear dial I have ever seen to date on any watch, there's barely any trace of a reflection on it. Its fit and finish also put it at a totally higher level than the typical Seamasters and Speedmasters that Omega's so famous for. When I hold my Bond Seamaster and Hour Vision side by side, it's hard to imagine they came from the same company...the Hour Vision is just a MUCH higher quality product, easily competitive with higher end brands like JLC, GO, and IWC. 

 The Co-axial 8500 is also the real deal from Omega. My particular sample has been either + or - 1 second from Time.gov over the course of an entire week. As much as I Googled, I could not find any complaints on it from Hour Vision owners, reliability appears to be rock solid. It seems like Omega has one heck of a movement on their hands, now that they finally built the movement ground up around the Co-axial escapement instead of just slapping it into an existing movement._

 

I agree with you, the Omega Hour Vision watches do have to be seen in person. That's why I fell in love with the watch straight away. I put that one on my wrist and it looks really clean and beautiful, but unfortunately it's much more that I can afford to pay for a watch at the moment.

 The Stowa Marine automatic version one (not original) actually has a long second hand which I personally prefer too - because I like to see smooth second movement. But I am more intrigued by the Original Marine that has a different movement (manual wind) and the display back is much more beautiful compared to automatic version.

 But according to the owner of the Stowa Original, the small second hand (the little on at 6 o'clock position) moves very smoothly. It's a shame that it's a tad small...


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Khanate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The color of the dial is slightly different I think. MO Roman here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

They both look pearly white to me. Maybe it's just the picture? But I still can't understand they charge 70 Euro extra for what is pretty much an exact watch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But I guess if you want it bad enough you will pay for it rather than trying to save money and had to put up with a second best choice look sticking on your wrist for a long long time.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Stowa any day of the week...and twice on Sunday. That DeVille just doesn't speak to me. I'd put the Stowa on the bracelet if it were me. My 2 bits tho..._

 

x2. Word for word (except I'd leave the Stowa on leather).

 The Omega is a better watch but the dial is just too busy for me. I'm just not a fan of its art deco rings.

 I do prefer the Arabic numeral Marine to the Roman Marine, though. In general I don't like watches with Roman numerals. If you look at the Stowa dial, the numbers flip direction after XIII. The alternative is what other manufacturers like Rolex do which is leave the numbers upside down on the bottom of the dial. Actually, on the Stowa, it's not so bad because of the sub-dial but neither solution is satisfactory to me (flip direction or upside-down numerals so I skip Roman numerals entirely).


----------



## Aevum

the Millgauss, aswell as the omega Railmaster are expencive becuase the watch movement is incased in a faraday cage to protect it from magnectic and electric fields, 
 there was also a IWC model which carries the same case protection, which is weird becuase most engnieers i know use casio and in some cases swiss quartz chronographs,


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_x2. Word for word (except I'd leave the Stowa on leather).

 The Omega is a better watch but the dial is just too busy for me. I'm just not a fan of its art deco rings.

 I do prefer the Arabic numeral Marine to the Roman Marine, though._

 

heh. Are we related? Arabics FTW.


----------



## dj_mocok

Did you use the deployant from Stowa?

 By the way, have you read this? It's hilarious.


----------



## Mandrakespain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They both look pearly white to me. Maybe it's just the picture? But I still can't understand they charge 70 Euro extra for what is pretty much an exact watch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 But I guess if you want it bad enough you will pay for it rather than trying to save money and had to put up with a second best choice look sticking on your wrist for a long long time._

 

My understanding is that the Roman numerals version has a lacquered dial...an it is a beautiful watch, much as it's "bigger" cousin , the Dornbluth:


----------



## dj_mocok

They look strikingly similar to Stowa. But they're not cheap huh?


----------



## homers54321

where online would i be able to buy stowa watches?


----------



## vagarach

Oh wow, the Marine automatic is simple beautiful, with that thin, super long second hand, if it has a high bph movement it will be a sight to behold. It exudes restrained class that few swiss manufactures can match.

 Too bad at almost 5cm end-to-end the lugs would poke out from my wrist.

 Alas, I will have to stick with the Anteas, or start a protein regime and do weight lifting with my wrists.

 Homers, Stowa.de is the one-and-only place to buy Stowa watches new and from the factory. Alternately there are the forums on various sites like Watch-U-Seek etc.

 What's preventing me from ordering from Stowa is import duties...Stowa does say that if you pay the full euro price you can avoid them, but the language isn't 100% clear.


----------



## dj_mocok

I think if I am not mistaken, the 2824-2 is 28,800 bph. Are you gonna get one?


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vagarach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's preventing me from ordering from Stowa is import duties...Stowa does say that if you pay the full euro price you can avoid them, but the language isn't 100% clear._

 

The last time I was thinking about buying a Marine Original, I asked around on the forums about the duties. Here in the US people were paying under US$20 in duties.


----------



## dj_mocok

Hey, do you know if Stowa will always have their lines available to purchase or do they usually make a batch of, say, Marine originals, then after those are sold out, the next batch will be released in 9 months or so?


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, do you know if Stowa will always have their lines available to purchase or do they usually make a batch of, say, Marine originals, then after those are sold out, the next batch will be released in 9 months or so?_

 

They make them in batches. It seems to be every three months that they make batches of the Marine Orignals. I think the batch size is whatever they have orders for so they don't keep any in stock.


----------



## laxx

Go for the Hour Vision. That's the watch I want.


----------



## Bubbah

Swatch T-touch any good ?


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By the way, have you read this? It's hilarious._

 

--------------------------

 "_Removing the rhodenium can be a little tricky but you can prepare for the time involved by disassembling your watch prior to calling Stowa. All you need is a screwdriver, at least get the caseback and crown off, you might as well remove the front glass while you are at it_".

 --------------------------

 Those people are just plain mean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Everyone was a nooB at one time or another. That never happened to me


----------



## Surferp

i've been wearing this monstrosity lately. gets tons of looks due to it's color and size. loving it though!


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Surferp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i've been wearing this monstrosity lately. gets tons of looks due to it's color and size. loving it though!




_

 

Whoa, massive!

 Are the hands lumed?


----------



## sgupt

that nixon looks cool! its definitely huge tho


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Surferp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i've been wearing this monstrosity lately. gets tons of looks due to it's color and size. loving it though!




_

 

Nice. 51-30 PU, right? Been wanting one of those with either the black dial/red arabics or the white dial. Sweet.


----------



## Surferp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whoa, massive!

 Are the hands lumed?_

 

yeah this is the Nixon 51-30PU(polyurethane band). surprisingly, the hands and none of the watch luminate at all. yeah it's REALLY big and heavy but it's awesome as it lets you and everyone around you see the dials no problem. I haven't been asked for the time since i started wearing this watch! Takes some getting used to on your wrist but i love it. I can't imagine what the non-PU one, with the metal band, weighs because this thing weighs a lot with the PU band.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Surferp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yeah this is the Nixon 51-30PU(polyurethane band). surprisingly, the hands and none of the watch luminate at all. yeah it's REALLY big and heavy but it's awesome as it lets you and everyone around you see the dials no problem. I haven't been asked for the time since i started wearing this watch! Takes some getting used to on your wrist but i love it. I can't imagine what the non-PU one, with the metal band, weighs because this thing weighs a lot with the PU band._

 

Your pics inspired me...I ordered a 42-20 Tide w/white face and bracelet. Been wanting one forever. Nixon should send you a royalty check.


----------



## Surferp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your pics inspired me...I ordered a 42-20 Tide w/white face and bracelet. Been wanting one forever. Nixon should send you a royalty check. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i'll take a screenshot of what you just wrote and send it to them. i'm not holding my breath lol. That's a nice classy watch you got with the white face and metal band! You'll love it, i never expected the watch i got to be so robust and well made. Their product quality really surprised me on this line of watches (42-20, 51-30). The quality/smoothness of the crown and making adjustments all feels so heavy duty. Just make sure you tighten the crowns snug after adjustment and before getting wet because there is an o-ring behind the crown and if it's not fully closed that thing will take on water. At least it feels like an o-ring behind the crown...


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Surferp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_... yeah it's REALLY big and heavy but it's awesome as it lets you and everyone around you see the dials no problem. I haven't been asked for the time since i started wearing this watch! Takes some getting used to on your wrist but i love it. I can't imagine what the non-PU one, with the metal band, weighs because this thing weighs a lot with the PU band._

 

If I wore that watch, it would automatically find every door knob, jam, and table corner to smash into


----------



## dj_mocok

Thinking to buy a second hand watch (if partner permits).

 How much would you pay for a 2 year old Omega Aquaterra? According to seller, minor marks on bracelet but glass is clean.

 This one.

 By the way, no box, no papers, just the watch. It is original though (he will go with me to dealer if I buy the watch)


----------



## leftnose

In the USA, I would expect to see that watch for about $1500 used.

 Check around the sales forums at timezone and watchuseek to see what you can find for reference.


----------



## dj_mocok

Never bought second-hand before... Let's say the watch is original, but what is the best way to check whether it doesn't have any problem and still working properly?


----------



## ricksome

I'll go with post #2649. That is why I use the clock on my cell phone. The phone is beat also. I am rough on carry around and wear items. That Nixon watch is nice looking. That would last me about one week before it looked like a 15 year old taxi cab.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Never bought second-hand before... Let's say the watch is original, but what is the best way to check whether it doesn't have any problem and still working properly?_

 

Buy from a reputable dealer that has sent the watch back to Omega to have it cleaned/lubricated/re-certified. At least that is what the main Rolex dealers do here in the Miami area. Heck they come w/ the same one year warranty and you can not tell them apart even side by side.


----------



## Nisbeth

...a premature 30th birthday present for myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















 /U.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nisbeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...a premature 30th birthday present for myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 /U._

 

Oooh, bright shiny things. PRETTY dial. What color is that?


----------



## Nisbeth

The dial (and the bezel) is platinum and it has a matte-grey silvery finish. I think it somehow manages to be both discreet and bling at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 /U.


----------



## dj_mocok

The deal for that Omega fell through, now I feel hurt. Can someone say bad things about that particular Omega so that I feel a bit better please.


----------



## immtbiker

Alpha comes before Omega?

 Did that ease the pain, even just a little?


----------



## Chri5peed

...and beta too.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The deal for that Omega fell through, now I feel hurt. Can someone say bad things about that particular Omega so that I feel a bit better please._

 

What happened?


----------



## dj_mocok

I am guessing the dude changed his mind at last minute. His excuse was it's sold already. Yeah right. Can't blame him though, that watch is really nice. I wouldn't be selling it too if it was mine. Now I have to wait and look for the next bargain again... Can't really go new around these times... have to be careful with all these uncertainties... maybe I shouldn't even be buying new watch altogether...


----------



## dallan

Lost last week - Boy does it suck.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Tag.


----------



## dj_mocok

I lost my first Tag too. Formula 1 Tag that I had been wearing for more than 10 years (since high school). It was my first "expensive" watch. I used to take it off and put it in my pocket (I was working at cafetaria before). I guess it slipped off from my pocket when I was on the train.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I lost my first Tag too. Formula 1 Tag that I had been wearing for more than 10 years (since high school). It was my first "expensive" watch. I used to take it off and put it in my pocket (I was working at cafetaria before). I guess it slipped off from my pocket when I was on the train._

 

I am not trying to make you feel bad...but that is a habit you absolutely have to break. If you take it off and put it in your pocket, backpack, whatever, you will lose it eventually. If you're worried about it getting damaged, buy one that you're not worried about and wear that to work. Habitually taking a watch off during the day is a guaranteed way to lose it. 

 Sorry for your loss though fella.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am not trying to make you feel bad...but that is a habit you absolutely have to break. If you take it off and put it in your pocket, backpack, whatever, you will lose it eventually. If you're worried about it getting damaged, buy one that you're not worried about and wear that to work. Habitually taking a watch off during the day is a guaranteed way to lose it. 

 Sorry for your loss though fella._

 

This also includes wedding bands. The feeling is just not worth it.

 I used to work with ink and had to put my nice watch and wedding band in a Nitrile glove (it's what I wore for working with MEK based inks) and put it in my pocket, and had quite a scare for 2 weeks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Leave them home in a safe place.


----------



## dj_mocok

I don't put watches in my pocket anymore since then, so all good.


----------



## dj_mocok

Just a quick survey - 
 How much would you personally pay for a dress watch that has:
 - Anti reflective sapphire crystal
 - ETA 2824 movement
 - Display back
 - Genuine alligator strap with deployant

 I know it depends on the brand and the model, but when you have that kind of specs offered, what's the price that comes to mind?


----------



## John2e

Stowa @ less than 1K


----------



## thedips

wow.. looks like another thread i can be part of... looks like headfiers have alot of things in common??? 


 here is a small taste of my watches.. however these are probably 
 my two favorite....


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John2e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Stowa @ less than 1K_

 

But I think Stowa doesn't have anti reflective crystal though...

 I was looking at Christopher Ward watches.. looks like a lot of watch for little amount of money...


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just a quick survey - 
 How much would you personally pay for a dress watch that has:
 - Anti reflective sapphire crystal
 - ETA 2824 movement
 - Display back
 - Genuine alligator strap with deployant

 I know it depends on the brand and the model, but when you have that kind of specs offered, what's the price that comes to mind?_

 

I wish that's all it took to determine model cost. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm personally a bit cautious about buying ETA-based watches from now on, because there's no guarantee you'll be able to get a replacement down the road if you planned to keep the watch long-term. (my head tells me that somebody will step up to fill that void but I haven't heard anything yet)

 I would go for classy and conservative over flash, DJ. Most people have one for dress/business and another for casual/sport wear.


----------



## dj_mocok

I have my Tag Aquaracer for beater casual wear already. Originally was planning to get Aquaterra as I mentioned before but the stupid buyer pulled out. And now the new Terra is with 8500 movement which is of course more expensive, I am not sure if it's wise to spend that kind of money in this economic situation. And to be honest, I prefer the look of the old Aquaterra.

 Maybe I'll just stick with Stowa and get it when I am ready. 

 By the way, why do you think it's hard to get replacement for ETA based watch? Isn't 2824 is the most common movement hence easily available for repair/part replacement everywhere?

 And after thinking about it, I think the style of those Christopher Ward watches doesn't really suit me. I was just interested because it's really good value.


----------



## leftnose

The Aquaterra is still available with the 2500 movement.

 As far as ETA is concerned, as you know, ETA is owned by the Swatch Group. As far as I recall, there was an announcement some time ago that ETA would stop supplying movements to companies outside of the Swatch Group.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have my Tag Aquaracer for beater casual wear already. Originally was planning to get Aquaterra as I mentioned before but the stupid buyer pulled out. And now the new Terra is with 8500 movement which is of course more expensive, I am not sure if it's wise to spend that kind of money in this economic situation. And to be honest, I prefer the look of the old Aquaterra.

 Maybe I'll just stick with Stowa and get it when I am ready. 

 By the way, why do you think it's hard to get replacement for ETA based watch? Isn't 2824 is the most common movement hence easily available for repair/part replacement everywhere?

 And after thinking about it, I think the style of those Christopher Ward watches doesn't really suit me. I was just interested because it's really good value._

 

What Leftnose said. I keep thinking that some other company will make their movements readily available to outside companies, but the thinking is that a lot of the boutique small-production brands will disappear after this.


----------



## hockeyb213

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John2e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any idea when/if the Rolex Milgauss (green crystal) will be available at or below retail?

 Best price I've seen is 20% more than retail

 Thanks_

 

Never it is currently the most rare piece to get off of rolex and even if it was traded in as a vintage piece you will be payed more then what it costs at retail. The green is the rarest out of the bunch as well. I know Eric Clapton wears one personally and it is probably the only watch I would look at purchasing currently. Well it is purchasable at retail but you need to be a super customer and patron of a dealer to even have the privilege of buying one like that at retail. It is considered a gift to be able to buy a milgauss or a stainless daytona for retail price. Trust me on that I am the source of the info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## csommers

Just recently got back into the watch trends. I picked up a Lum-Tec M1, absolutely LOVE the lume on that watch, looks amazing, great quality for the price.
 Now I'm trying to decide between a Panerai or an Omega


----------



## Aevum

heres the thing, im seeing alot of panerai copy cats and i suspect it might damage the image of the brand, the omega would be the wiser long term investment in my opinion,


----------



## laxx

Omega Hour Vision!!!


----------



## Mandrakespain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hockeyb213* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Never it is currently the most rare piece to get off of rolex and even if it was traded in as a vintage piece you will be payed more then what it costs at retail. The green is the rarest out of the bunch as well. I know Eric Clapton wears one personally and it is probably the only watch I would look at purchasing currently. Well it is purchasable at retail but you need to be a super customer and patron of a dealer to even have the privilege of buying one like that at retail. It is considered a gift to be able to buy a milgauss or a stainless daytona for retail price. Trust me on that I am the source of the info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

Here in Spain I have seen it at retail and they are not that hard to find as they were some months ago....


----------



## cfull

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *csommers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just recently got back into the watch trends. I picked up a Lum-Tec M1, absolutely LOVE the lume on that watch, looks amazing, great quality for the price.
 Now I'm trying to decide between a Panerai or an Omega_

 

Omega (I admit, i'm biased). Panerai's recent revival has been because of the fashion trend of having enormous, large chunky watches. The old school Panerais weren't as big as these current ones are. Panerai rose to popularity fairly quickly, and once the trend dies, so too will interest in Panerai. I'd go with Omega...most of their designs will stand the test of time and you'll have something on your wrist normal people will not associate with being out of style.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cfull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Omega (I admit, i'm biased). Panerai's recent revival has been because of the fashion trend of having enormous, large chunky watches. The old school Panerais weren't as big as these current ones are. Panerai rose to popularity fairly quickly, and once the trend dies, so too will interest in Panerai. I'd go with Omega...most of their designs will stand the test of time and you'll have something on your wrist normal people will not associate with being out of style._

 

x2, especially if you get one of the more traditional models like a Speedmaster or Seamaster Aqua Terra.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mandrakespain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here in Spain I have seen it at retail and they are not that hard to find as they were some months ago...._

 

I was in a Rolex AD here in Chicago a few weeks ago and they had two Milgauss (white and black but not green crystal), a stainless Daytona with black dial, a stainless Sub w/ date, and a SeaDweller (not Deep Sea) among many others, I didn't ask about the Daytona because there are a lot of other watches I would buy in that price range but all the others were priced at retail. I'm sure if I pushed, I could have gotten a discount on the SeaDweller as they've obviously been sitting on it for a while.


----------



## atx 6speed

Don't know if anyone else has posted this, but I love my Seiko Orange Monster:


----------



## RIDE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cfull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Omega (I admit, i'm biased). Panerai's recent revival has been because of the fashion trend of having enormous, large chunky watches. The old school Panerais weren't as big as these current ones are. Panerai rose to popularity fairly quickly, and once the trend dies, so too will interest in Panerai. I'd go with Omega...most of their designs will stand the test of time and you'll have something on your wrist normal people will not associate with being out of style._

 

Well I am not sure where you are getting your information....but you are pretty far off base.

 First of all...old school Panerais....not sure what you mean here, but they have really only been around since 1997. And even then in little quantities. AND...they have always been the same size...mostly 44mm. They have released some 47mm version in both their case styles....but 44mm has, and will likley always be, the brand standard. Going WAY back to the brands true origin...and 47mm was in fact the standard. And we are talking back when they were only useds as a military instrument.

 So if anything Panerai has sized down by including 40mm variants to go along with the rest of their line up. Also included are some older 42mms...and most of these done in two different cases...the Radiomir and their more popular Luminor. Rads were smaller...so a 47mm Rad will were more like a 44mm Luminor. Either way...the brand offers plenty of size options all of which are very comfortable to wear.

 Also take notice....the so called large watch trend is not a trend any longer. It's been quite a few years since this so-called trend has been around and if anything, it's stronger than ever. Take notice of almost EVERY major manufacture....they are all introducing larger watches. Even the esteemed Rolex has gone bigger with quite a few of their new models. Rolex is not one to be knows to jump on any band wagons.

 Patek Phillip, JLC, AP, IWC, and you name it....all are making larger watches. They are here to stay....that you can count on.

 So the debate over Omega and Panerai comes down to personal preference and nothing more. If your eye prefers Omega...get an Omega. If it's Panerai that sings to you.....then that is what you should buy. Personally I am a fan of many brands....Panerai included...so I believe in variety if one can afford it. If not...they if you buy what pleases you, you will never have to worry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers,

 RIDE


----------



## nickyboyo

Sorry Ride, but i think you'll find Panerai is a very old and well established watchmaking company. They do seem to be a very rare watch to come across though.

 As for the trend of big watches, in my opinion, unless you have fore arms like Arnie Schwarzenegger and a wrist like an Oak tree, you do tend to look like a unit with an oversize watch on.


----------



## RIDE

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickyboyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry Ride, but i think you'll find Panerai is a very old and well established watchmaking company. They do seem to be a very rare watch to come across though.

 As for the trend of big watches, in my opinion, unless you have fore arms like Arnie Schwarzenegger and a wrist like an Oak tree, you do tend to look like a unit with an oversize watch on._

 

Nick....sorry....but you will find that you are not exactly correct.

 What do you mean about old and established? Again...facts are that they only really starting producing watches to the public in 1997. Yes they did make watches over the years....but they were not done so in the same manner as many of the other brands. I'd be curious to hear what your interpretation of old and established is. When Panerai came on to the scene in the late '90s...no one took them seriously because they were not in fact 'established' as you suggest.

 Trust me....I am active in the Panerai forums and have been for a few years now. Over the years, I've owned over 10 of them....so I have some background. I also have quite a few friends who own some of these historic older Panerai...so I also know just how scarce they were/are. Panerai is an old brand from a historical standpoint...sure. But when they almost, if not exclusively, made watches that were not available for the general public and in EXTREMELY limited numbers...not sure how your argument holds up.

 Oh and just because it does not make sense to you to wear a bigger watch...does not mean that the trend is here to stay. Again...read my earlier points...most, if not all major watch brands are making their watches bigger these days. Some of the latest Rolex watches are bigger...yes bigger...than many Panerais.

 The bigger watch trend is here to stay....you can count on that.

 RIDE


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *atx 6speed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't know if anyone else has posted this, but I love my Seiko Orange Monster:_

 

One of the best watches around, imo. Even with the three or four colors they've introduced, the orange is the best. Nice choice!


----------



## Mandrakespain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was in a Rolex AD here in Chicago a few weeks ago and they had two Milgauss (white and black but not green crystal), a stainless Daytona with black dial, a stainless Sub w/ date, and a SeaDweller (not Deep Sea) among many others, I didn't ask about the Daytona because there are a lot of other watches I would buy in that price range but all the others were priced at retail. I'm sure if I pushed, I could have gotten a discount on the SeaDweller as they've obviously been sitting on it for a while._

 

Have made some inquiries since and you can even get "some" discount in a GV Milgauss these days....and steel Daytonas are quite easy to find. Discounts in every other Rolex model have been available for some time...(I know
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

 Regards


----------



## woof37

Meant to post this...finally took some pics of my watch for some friends. This is my baby - sold everything else I had to pay for it. Kobold SMG-1 Tactical on a Zulu. (I am turning female I think...I switch the band on it about once a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## RIDE

Kobolds are sweet!

 And yes...Seikos Monsters are nice too. I prefer the Seiko Samurais myself...own a couple of them...but enjoy the Monsters as well.

 RIDE


----------



## krmathis

I already miss my Tag Heuer, and its only been 2 1/2 hours...
 Had to get a new fresh battery and to my surprise they need to ship it to Tag Heuer (Switzerland I guess) for that "simple" task. Will be without it for a couple of weeks.


----------



## nickyboyo

Ride, i stand corrected. Thank you for clarifying the Panerai situation for me, you learn something every day i guess. I knew it was an old company, but i was thrown by the timeless design of the watches with regards to when they became more publicly available.

 I'm with you woof, i to am a sucker for changing straps on my watches, but i do try to be disciplined these days.

 kr, my wife and i also wear Tag Heuer's, hers a daily wear mine just for camping/surf trips away, and it surprised me that if you need your battery replaced in Australia they still send it to Switzerland.


----------



## RIDE

All good nickyboyo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I too love the strap changing option...one of the other reasons Panerai is a great brand to own. Their strap changing system makes it very simple to go from one strap to another.

 I used to be much more 'into' changing....sometimes daily....but have since found combos I enjoy and just wear them indefinitely. The mood to change does not hit me quite as often....but it does hit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it's nice to be able to grab a brown leather strap if I am wearing brown...or a black if I am dressed more in black....or use the OEM rubber for more active times. Just a minute or two...and VOILA! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 RIDE


----------



## subjekt32

I own ONE watch. It belonged to my father who passed away last year. It is the Tissot T-touch. Not only does it tell analog and digital time (oooooh, aaaah), but it indicates temperature, altitude, heading via compass, and a few other options when you touch the glass.. nothing fancy, but it's pretty cool.







 I'm dying to buy an Omega. There is a simple sophistication about them that you don't find in other brands like Rolex.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickyboyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_kr, my wife and i also wear Tag Heuer's, hers a daily wear mine just for camping/surf trips away, and it surprised me that if you need your battery replaced in Australia they still send it to Switzerland._

 

At least great to hear that its not a Norway specific case.
 Mine is in daily use, and the only wristwatch I have...


----------



## John2e

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mandrakespain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have made some inquiries since and you can even get "some" discount in a GV Milgauss these days....and steel Daytonas are quite easy to find. Discounts in every other Rolex model have been available for some time...(I know
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 Regards_

 


 The first person who can find me a discounted migauss in green, I will send a CD of their choice (no o.p. or special additions please as I would like to stay under $25)


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *subjekt32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I own ONE watch. It belonged to my father who passed away last year. It is the Tissot T-touch. Not only does it tell analog and digital time (oooooh, aaaah), but it indicates temperature, altitude, heading via compass, and a few other options when you touch the glass.. nothing fancy, but it's pretty cool.







 I'm dying to buy an Omega. There is a simple sophistication about them that you don't find in other brands like Rolex._

 

Best kind of watch to own...sorry to hear about your dad. At least you get to wear a little rememberance of him.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John2e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The first person who can find me a discounted migauss in green, I will send a CD of their choice (no o.p. or special additions please as I would like to stay under $25)_

 

John, you should ask around the Rolex forums on Timezone and Watchuseek. Somebody will be able to direct you to where you need to go. I have heard of ADs coming off list of the green crystal Milgauss lately.


----------



## Mandrakespain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John2e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The first person who can find me a discounted migauss in green, I will send a CD of their choice (no o.p. or special additions please as I would like to stay under $25)_

 

I guess you need something more "local" than Spain....


----------



## CrazyRay

Just bought this last week!
 This is my second Tag.
 I absolutely love it!!!


----------



## Audio-Omega

I checked out Rolex GMT and Submariner yesterday. They were lighter than expected. I like the Submariner case better but I think new Submariner will have case similar to the GMT.


----------



## Mandrakespain

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I checked out Rolex GMT and Submariner yesterday. They were lighter than expected. I like the Submariner case better but I think new Submariner will have case similar to the GMT._

 

Try the SeaDweller (previous version, no the new Deep Sea), similar to Sub but thicker case.

 Regards


----------



## RIDE

If you are looking at the GMT and Sub....as suggested by Mandra.....look at the Sea Dweller. Definitely more heft, but some don't like the smaller dial. Personally I think it's an underappreciated classic.

 In regards to the GMT....look at the new Ceramic bezel GMT. IMHO...that is arguably the best Rolex to come out in years. It has all the traditional features and looks that make Rolex so attractive...with some changes and improvments that take it to a whole new level. The ceramic bezel is amazing, and the new bracelet is a big improvment...adding much needed heft and giving the bracelet a much more solid feel.

 And the new Sea Dweller...the Deep Sea....is a stunning piece IMHO. Much bigger than any Rolex before...but it just flat out works. That is THE watch I'd buy right now if I were in the market for a new piece.

 RIDE


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RIDE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In regards to the GMT....look at the new Ceramic bezel GMT. IMHO...that is arguably the best Rolex to come out in years. It has all the traditional features and looks that make Rolex so attractive...with some changes and improvments that take it to a whole new level. The ceramic bezel is amazing, and the new bracelet is a big improvment...adding much needed heft and giving the bracelet a much more solid feel._

 

It's funny. It's all a matter of taste.

 I can't stand the new GMT. Yes, I do like the looks of the new ceramic bezel but I'll buy a Grand Seiko Spring Drive GMT if I wanted that. I actually really like the green GMT hand over the previous red hand.

 But, Rolex is moving farther and farther away from their roots as a 'tool' watch and the bracelet on the new GMT is the perfect example. How long will it be before the polished center links on that bracelet are covered in desk diving marks? Don't even get me started on the ROLEXROLEX engraving on the chapter ring of recent years.

 Do I really expect a professional diver to use a Submariner or Sea-Dweller? No, not really but, to me, Rolex is less about glamour and more about utility. This is certainly why I've always gravitated more toward their stainless Professional line rather than the dress Oysters.

 A good, good friend of mine passed away over the weekend. Among many other fine watches he had a Sea Dweller. After some time has passed I'm thinking I'll approach his widow to ask if she'll sell it to me. That way, I'll have a "tool" Rolex I want and a way to remember a friend.


----------



## RIDE

No doubt the polished center links on the GMT are a 'miss' by Rolex. But I could live with it I think...as the watch is otherwise stunning.

 And yes...an older SD...especially one with an emotional connection, would be ideal. A friend wears his dad's old Sub and it's a true classic beauty.

 RIDE


----------



## John2e

Thanks very much!

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_John, you should ask around the Rolex forums on Timezone and Watchuseek. Somebody will be able to direct you to where you need to go. I have heard of ADs coming off list of the green crystal Milgauss lately._


----------



## Audio-Omega

Yeah Rolex Sea Dweller is another classic, just like Submariner no date.


----------



## dj_mocok

Crazyray: That's a very nice looking Tag you got there. I can tell that it's one of those watches that actually looks better on the wrist than in the picture.

 By the way I just received the Seiko 5 that I got from eBay (what a change from originally thinking to get Omega Aquaterra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Paid AUS$85 for this. Perfectly happy. I think Seiko 5 is the best value watch in the world. Looks really clean and nice. I think if they wiped the Seiko 5 brand there and slap an Omega, I'd think it's a $2000 watch by the look of it.
 The only thing that I don't really like is the bracelet, it feels light and cheapish. But I am sure if I replace it with Crocodile strap or something it will look really nice.


----------



## Aevum

i also have a seiko 5 for when my hamilton fails or when i just feel like it, its a good watch,


----------



## dj_mocok

The lume on my Seiko 5 is very bright. I like the lume on the second hand too, so when it's totally black, you can see a little green dot jumping every second.


----------



## spookz

i got an omega smp 2531.80 movt 2892 non co-ax version.. i wished i saved more for the p.o. 

 also have a seiko 5 somewhere and a seiko kinentic ska 381 

 too bad i got no camera..

 hehehe does anyone go What, wus or tz?


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *spookz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hehehe does anyone go What, wus or tz?_

 

I'm a member at both, WUS and TZ but only recently and only visit occasionally. I can only spend so much of my day at forums and HF and a few gun forums (SGW, 1911.org, SigForum, and S&W Forums) take up my allowance for time.


----------



## csommers

Just got these puppies in this week, Lum-Tec M1 w/ Heroic 18 strap, and a vintage 1961 Seamaster Omega


----------



## spookz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm a member at both, WUS and TZ but only recently and only visit occasionally. I can only spend so much of my day at forums and HF and a few gun forums (SGW, 1911.org, SigForum, and S&W Forums) take up my allowance for time._

 

I used to go tz and wus religiously but i found another less expensive hobby (for now it is) to kind of put the watch lust to sleep until i get a job aahahhaah head-fi and watches are bank breakers.


----------



## MadDog5145

double post


----------



## MadDog5145

Here is my GMT:


----------



## Born2bwire

Just picked up a used Speedmaster Professional. Oooooooh.... Ahhhhhhhh....


----------



## fordgtlover

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Crazyray: That's a very nice looking Tag you got there. I can tell that it's one of those watches that actually looks better on the wrist than in the picture.

 By the way I just received the Seiko 5 that I got from eBay (what a change from originally thinking to get Omega Aquaterra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Paid AUS$85 for this. Perfectly happy. I think Seiko 5 is the best value watch in the world. Looks really clean and nice. I think if they wiped the Seiko 5 brand there and slap an Omega, I'd think it's a $2000 watch by the look of it.
 The only thing that I don't really like is the bracelet, it feels light and cheapish. But I am sure if I replace it with Crocodile strap or something it will look really nice.




_

 

I agree. I have a couple already, I have this one.






 I've got my eye on this one. I find some of the faces to be quite interesting.


----------



## savedbythebell

Posted a pic of my Omega PO a while back, but here is its little bro my Tag Heuer Carrera. But im Kinda tempted by a Breitling Navitimer


----------



## dj_mocok

Damn, that's one nice Omega!


----------



## savedbythebell

Cheers Man, yeh I love it, its weird the Tag feels cheap compared to it , even though its also a Great Piece, But i love wearing The Omega and its 'understated' orange bezel!


----------



## omegaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Born2bwire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just picked up a used Speedmaster Professional. Oooooooh.... Ahhhhhhhh...._

 

Great choice, My personal favourite, looking forward to the pics !!!


----------



## Aevum

the planet ocean is a watch i didnt like at first, but its growing on me, it looks like a mans watch,


----------



## shigzeo

is there room here for casio calculator watches? i have only bought calculator watches since i was 10 or so: my first ever purchase was one and i won't stop though they seem to be out of production.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Born2bwire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just picked up a used Speedmaster Professional. Oooooooh.... Ahhhhhhhh...._

 

Which did you get? The classic with hesalite and a solid back or a sapphire sandwich?

 I'm loving my sapphire sandwich that I posted about earlier in the thread.

 Like an idiot, I always buy watches on bracelets and then obsess about desk diving marks so I always end up putting them on some sort of strap. I'm waiting for Di-Modell's Alligator Louisiana to come back in stock in the US and then I'll wear my Speedy much more often.


----------



## csommers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which did you get? The classic with hesalite and a solid back or a sapphire sandwich?

 I'm loving my sapphire sandwich that I posted about earlier in the thread.

 Like an idiot, I always buy watches on bracelets and then obsess about desk diving marks so I always end up putting them on some sort of strap. I'm waiting for Di-Modell's Alligator Louisiana to come back in stock in the US and then I'll wear my Speedy much more often._

 

I'm looking into getting a sapphire sandwich, love the look


----------



## Audio-Omega

An Omega dealer told me that Omega increased their prices in December last year. Speedmaster Professional is at least another $1000 more now.


----------



## nickyboyo

Fair play, that Omega PO is growing on me more and more every time i see it. Thank god i avoid Sydney like the plague, otherwise i would be sucked into an Omega dealership quicker than a quick thing.

 It is a very nice looking watch.


----------



## dj_mocok

You should go to Watches of Switzerland at Circular Quay. I think that's the best place to go for branded watches in Sydney. They have lots of high end watches too there.


----------



## ka-boom

Psshhh... I love some watches. =) Here's a few of mine, my favorite being the Swiss Army one.


----------



## thedips

omega f1 ltd speedmaster / schumacher 







 rolex day date / president yg...


----------



## Aevum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *savedbythebell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Posted a pic of my Omega PO a while back, but here is its little bro my Tag Heuer Carrera. But im Kinda tempted by a Breitling Navitimer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 

thats my dream combo right now, but im still young


----------



## dj_mocok

What do you guys think of this Lum-Tec?
 Thinking to get C3.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What do you guys think of this Lum-Tec?
 Thinking to get C3._

 

I *really* like what I've seen of this company. A friend of mine sold a $5000 Kobold because he preferred the Lumtec B1.

 The C3 is kinda small...you thought about the B2 or B3? KILLER pieces; I love 'em.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

^ Wow, that font really reminds me of the "Bell & Ross" watches.


----------



## Khanate

Uh-oh, I really want that B3


----------



## Chri5peed

Wheres a good metal bracelet for my TAG F1 w/girlie wrist, I'm a UKer btw...pay int. shipping.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I *really* like what I've seen of this company. A friend of mine sold a $5000 Kobold because he preferred the Lumtec B1.

 The C3 is kinda small...you thought about the B2 or B3? KILLER pieces; I love 'em.

http://lum-tec.com/yahoo_site_admin/...d.39235137.jpg_

 

Woah! That certainly is a watch for my taste...


----------



## roastpuff

Urk. That Lum-Tec watch is making my heart flutter. I may have found a new favorite watch... and it's not that expensive!


----------



## Chri5peed

Sweet found a UK site.






 Blimey this is £10 and they take paypal.

 Stainless steel/silicon, so it is totally waterproof. Also, it is cut to fit.


----------



## Quaddy

nice lum-tec, i like very bold, clear watch faces, i cant stay here, i need to buy audio stuff darnit, hehe


----------



## dj_mocok

Yeah that Lum-Tec combat is really nice, but I think I smaller watches suit me better. But as you say, the design is very nice.


----------



## dj_mocok

I am almost certain that I'll be ordering the Lumtec C3. 
 But I need final motivation to do so. Cmon, which headfiers are going to join me in the preorder queue ? Then we can post some impressions/mini review on our different Lumtec models.

 The Lum-tec M series is also very beautiful, anyone taking one for the team?


----------



## csommers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am almost certain that I'll be ordering the Lumtec C3. 
 But I need final motivation to do so. Cmon, which headfiers are going to join me in the preorder queue ? Then we can post some impressions/mini review on our different Lumtec models.

 The Lum-tec M series is also very beautiful, anyone taking one for the team? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Already did, look a few pages back





 I think you'd find it difficult to find a better watch for the money, they know what they're doing


----------



## dj_mocok

Your picture just reminded me of the question that I've been wanting to ask:
 The dial, are they actually white, or more like a cream colour? Some pictures I saw, the dial actually look white, but on other pictures, they look like cream colour. On some picture, they even look a tad greenish (but I think this is because of the effect of the lume) 
 So which one is the right one?

 By the way, I already pre ordered the C3. Need more people ordering so I won't feel isolated!


----------



## csommers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your picture just reminded me of the question that I've been wanting to ask:
 The dial, are they actually white, or more like a cream colour? Some pictures I saw, the dial actually look white, but on other pictures, they look like cream colour. On some picture, they even look a tad greenish (but I think this is because of the effect of the lume) 
 So which one is the right one?

 By the way, I already pre ordered the C3. Need more people ordering so I won't feel isolated! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If you look at it head on directly under normal lighting they are white. That picture was under a weird light so thats why they came out a tad creamish.
 Also there is an anti-glare coating, which when viewed from some angles, can cause them to look slightly greenish.




 A pic I took trying to illustrate the anti-glare, which is kind of a purplish color


----------



## dj_mocok

I see. That's good because I actually much prefer the dial to be white in colour. By the way just got a mail from Chris from Lum-Tec that I am in the reserve list and they will contact me in 4-5 months time when the watch is ready. 

 One thing I like about doing business with small manufacturer is they are very responsive in queries.


----------



## laxx

Man, I'm ordering an M1 as well, but I'll be matching it with a croc strap. =T And I just told myself no more spending money for awhile...


----------



## csommers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man, I'm ordering an M1 as well, but I'll be matching it with a croc strap. =T And I just told myself no more spending money for awhile..._

 

I just put in an order for a croc strap as well, can't wait til I get it


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man, I'm ordering an M1 as well, but I'll be matching it with a croc strap. =T And I just told myself no more spending money for awhile..._

 

You sure don't wanna wait for the Tungsten one? That looks like pretty much like an indestructible watch. I prefer the model of C series (especially the bracelet) or else I'd be all over the Tungsten one. But I think the Tungsten will look really good with a nice black leather strap too. Or maybe black crocodile strap.


----------



## dj_mocok

Alright, this is just a quick & dirty photoshop job, but since you can request Chris from Lum-Tec to do some slight customisation, I think this is what I would like my Tungsten to be if I had to order one:






 Since the picture from their website is just a concept picture (I believe they haven't actually started the manufacture yet), I am not sure if the dial on M7 is actually green or it's actually white (the green is just the lume?)

 But I'd probably order a very good quality leather strap to go with it if I had to order Tungsten. 
 I think it looks like a very versatile watch with the combo. Classy enough for a dress watch but also casual and bold enough for everyday/sport watch.


----------



## laxx

I like the chrono. I'm a fan of the M Tungstens, but I like the M Chrono more. And I can always get a Tungsten later, but I want an M1 before they're sold out. =T


----------



## dj_mocok

I see. Now looking at it, I think the only thing I don't really like about Lum-Tec is the Lum-Tec brand is a bit big on the dial. But maybe it's just me.


----------



## immtbiker

On the pre-order form, they say to "cut and paste" the info questionnaire into an e-mail message, but the color of the text is "White"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anybody know what the reserve time of the automatic winding is?


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_On the pre-order form, they say to "cut and paste" the info questionnaire into an e-mail message, but the color of the text is "White"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anybody know what the reserve time of the automatic winding is?_

 

Actually if you cut and paste the white text to your email, it will show up as black automatically - don't know why but it works.

 Reserve time you mean the time when you will receive the watch or when the special pre-reserve offer will finish? 
 If you mean when they will make it, I know that for C series 38mm, after I sent the pre-order, he contacted me and told me that it will be approx. 4-5 months from now.
 Not sure when the special price offer finishes though.

 Which watch caught your attention?


----------



## immtbiker

M7 with white bezel and brown leather band.

 Mine came out white on my Mac in Hotmail. When I clicked on it, I was able to choose a color from the mail palette.

 With reserve time, I meant if you wear it for a week, and then put it down, how long will the automatic winding last.
 My Rolex and Bell & Ross last about 42 hours.


----------



## dj_mocok

Hehe... I don't know how reserve time as in watch's reserve totally escaped my brain.

 But from a quick read around the forum, I think this movement is very common movement produced by Seiko. Not a fancy one, but a very reliable work horse movement. 
 This is the link for the specs of the movement:
NH25A (link provided by chrise2469 from PMWF)
 I am not sure if this is the exact one they use, but I think it is.

 Power reserve for the watch is stated 41 hours which is pretty decent I guess. If you want longer one, the C series and M automatic series use the Russian movement with 80 hours power reserve. But I think 41 hours is perfectly fine.
 But I am also very intrigued by how bullet proof this Tungsten watch can be. If it is as hard as it's stated so that means it is almost impossible for you to scuff the shiny case? If that's true, it will be awesome - new looking watch forever! 

 You can always email Chris (the owner) for your queries, he is very responsive and helpful. I got all my queries replied within 24 hours time frame.


----------



## A<aA?

at the moment i wear a casio protrek PRW 1300Y. I used to wear a Suunto Core for over a year before that. 

 The Suunto looks better but for functionality, build quality, the casio is far better. Also the Core's buttons stick. I put the watches through a fair bit of abuse and use some of the functions everyday.

 If i were to get another watch i'd grab the pro trek 1500T.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can always email Chris (the owner) for your queries, he is very responsive and helpful. I got all my queries replied within 24 hours time frame._

 

I did, and he answered within 3 hours:

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chris Wiengand* 
_The power reserve is 41+ hours.

 Best regards,

 Chris Wiengand_

 

Wow! Service with a smile!


----------



## dj_mocok

Yeah, that's what I like about them and small companies in general. 
 Especially when doing online shopping, I like to ask a question to the seller and generally just guess the customer service/reliability from the time it takes the seller to respond and how the attitude is. 

 Stowa is also very quick and friendly in replying emails but unfortunately I am not quite ready to pay that much sum of money yet for watch (the one I want from Stowa is Marine Roman with deployant and is considerably more than the Lum-Tec) and also I am a bit worried about custom duty with that large purchase. 

 Also when it comes to that price range (after considering delivery charge + custom duty) I think there are also other options so I am not sure what to get yet for dress watch. The Lum-tec would be my casual watch for weekends. I think it goes quite alright with polo shirts or tshirts. But imho the Tungsten definitely is more versatile though.

 By the way, so did you end up pre ordering the Tungsten or still deciding about it? I wish they could source more selection in strap materials and also a deployant option, that would be excellent.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


 Thank you for reserving the 2009 Tungsten M7. We have added your info to our reserve list, and we will contact you in 3-4 months when production is ready.


----------



## mrarroyo

Very nice looking watch for $500! Should last a couple of lifetimes.


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank you for reserving the 2009 Tungsten M7. We have added your info to our reserve list, and we will contact you in 3-4 months when production is ready. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey how come you only need to wait 3-4 months? That's not fair.


----------



## mrarroyo

Aaron has friends in high places!


----------



## Quaddy

i have been after a kienzle 'the deepest' divers watch for about 10-11 years, i have never been able to see one for sale, if anyone ever sees one, let me know would you? thanks


----------



## revolink24

Can't really consider myself a watch person, but I love mine, its beautiful these pictures really do not do it justice, its as beautiful as watches costing 15 times as much, the face is blue and beautifully textured.


----------



## dj_mocok

Got my partner this cheap Casio for her to use at the gym. I generally don't like G-shock or Baby G watches, but this is an exception.


----------



## hmai18

Can anybody recommend a rectangular dress watch that's fairly inexpensive? I have a Tissot PR50 chrono that I use daily but have been looking for something to switch it up.

 Ideally, it would be stainless/brushed steel, black face, black leather band, under $200.


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hmai18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anybody recommend a rectangular dress watch that's fairly inexpensive? I have a Tissot PR50 chrono that I use daily but have been looking for something to switch it up.

 Ideally, it would be stainless/brushed steel, black face, black leather band, under $200._

 

Christopher Ward Henley?

 Not sure about the under $200 part though. I think a tad over $200?


----------



## hmai18

That's a wee bit out of my range.


----------



## Quaddy

skagen do some rectangular dress watches moderately priced, certainly within your budget


----------



## hmai18

I found these two from Citizen if it gives you all any indication of the style that I'm looking for: 









 I like the Roman numeral markers on the chrono, but am not necessarily looking for a chrono since I already own one. I'd like to keep this one simple and classy.


----------



## leftnose

What's wrong with those two? Citizen is an excellent brand.


----------



## csommers

I would go with those Citizens, they look nice and I've never had an issue with their watches.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Citizen-AR3000-0...3%3A1|294%3A50
 You could probably find a vintage Hamilton for that price.


----------



## hmai18

There's nothing wrong with them at all. I just want to see what my options are before dropping the money.


----------



## dj_mocok

If you are firm that you don't wanna go over $200, I'd personally go with either Citizen or Seiko too - at least they are reliable watch brand.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hmai18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's nothing wrong with them at all. I just want to see what my options are before dropping the money._

 

Look hard at the Seikos...personal favorite is the Landmonster:

Amazon.com: Seiko Men's Automatic Dive Silver-Tone Watch #SNM035: Seiko: Watches

 (not my pic)


----------



## Mercuttio

I had to sell my Omega due to economic pressures (it was that or the RS1 rig, and I think we know where my priorities are) but I'm entirely in love with its replacement...






 Gentlemen, meet the Seiko 6R15 Alpinist. Ordered it new from Japan, and the build quality is astounding. Not only does it FEEL as nicely made as the Omega did, but the movement has actually kept better time at -1 one second per day.






 Sapphire crystal, water resistant to 20 BAR (200 Meters), and with a 50 hour power power reserve. The little 4 O'Clock crown twists the chapter ring inside and if you can see the sun, you can get a reasonably accurate direction out of it. I mostly use it to time laundry, but hey, you never know.


----------



## dj_mocok

Japan has so many Seiko models that don't make it outside the country (I think more like they don't want to sell them outside IMO), and some of them are so beautiful. 

 I think I might ask my partner to get me one proper Seiko if she go to Japan again. Too bad the stupid Aussie dollar fell so much against yen, or else I'd be all over the Grand Seiko/Spring Drive. Those high end Seikos are quite a sight when you see them in person. First class workmanship - very obvious.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Japan has so many Seiko models that don't make it outside the country (I think more like they don't want to sell them outside IMO), and some of them are so beautiful. 

 I think I might ask my partner to get me one proper Seiko if she go to Japan again. Too bad the stupid Aussie dollar fell so much against yen, or else I'd be all over the Grand Seiko/Spring Drive. Those high end Seikos are quite a sight when you see them in person. First class workmanship - very obvious._

 

You can get them outside of Japan...you just have to look. Google the Watchuseek boards for contacts.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Japan has so many Seiko models that don't make it outside the country (I think more like they don't want to sell them outside IMO), and some of them are so beautiful. 

 I think I might ask my partner to get me one proper Seiko if she go to Japan again. Too bad the stupid Aussie dollar fell so much against yen, or else I'd be all over the Grand Seiko/Spring Drive. Those high end Seikos are quite a sight when you see them in person. First class workmanship - very obvious._

 

Yeah, the craft of this Japanese market Seiko is way beyond any of the international stuff I've had or seen in stores. It really feels like a watch that costs twice as much, and I've had those in the past. It's just so solid and well constructed, it makes me really consider the Marine Master 300 when I've got more money someday. 

 Oh, FYI, mine came from SeiyaJapan  . I honestly can't recommend that seller enough. He's a guy who really, really loves Japanese watches. The prices include EMS to anywhere in the world, and mine left Tokyo on Saturday night to arrive in Brooklyn on Monday morning. Truly top notch. 

 If anyone's considering a watch from Seiko's domestic catalog, look for one with a 6R15 movement. It's phenomenal for the price.


----------



## bhd812

months back my Breitling Seawolf started giving bad times and back then i was not sure if it was the watch or the watch not being wound by my winder enough. then bad times turned into notimes cause one day the Seawolf stopped ticking all together. sent her off to BUSA and three weeks later she came back so much better then ever! she said they did a complete overhaul...
 here is what they did 

MECHANICAL CHRONOGRAPH
 (make sure you select En language)

 sofar the watch time has been pretty much dead on with my computer, by far it tells the best time since i ever had it! the case and bracelet are perfectly mark free! the Lume and hands are brighter and clearer then ever! before i sent it out i only had one blue reflection indicating the original owner removed the AR on the outside of the screen, when the watch came back from service it now has two blue reflections showing the Factory AR on both sides, Yes Breitling actually replaced the entire crystal...

 All of this was covered under warranty, not bad for buying a used watch on Ebay..haha but i was worried when i sent it out thinking it was not under warranty..but it was.

 BUSA does not mess around with the warranty service! when the time comes i will be buying another Breitling just cause of the service i already got!


----------



## Mercuttio

Wow, thanks, Billy! That's an amazing video!


----------



## nineohtoo

i'm a 173 owner myself but that one looks beautiful. I really want an MKII marathon style 007 though. Or shave off my hour markers so it only says seiko and divers on it.


----------



## Born2bwire

Finally got some pictures. I need to bring it back for them to fix the alignment on the chronograph's minute indicator I think.


----------



## bhd812

B2B that watch is a classic, just the same category as the Navitimer or the Daytona. always was looking at a used one but what gets me is no numbers on the face (personal liking). i think the Speedmaster is a great looking and wearing sport watch, not as busy as the Navi and not as over priced as the Daytona..ooops i mean highly priced...hehe

 get some wrist shots man!


----------



## MadDog5145

Newest addition: Steinhart Nav.B-Uhr Limited gold Edition
 Gunter Steinhart a pleasure to deal with. He waved the VAT fee for me and let me choose the straps I wanted. Came all the way from Germany in less than a week.

 Nice Presentation box:













 Front and Back:













 Wristshot:









 Oh great Lume too!!!
 Normal lighting:




 High LED lighting:




 Low LED lighting:




 Darkness:





 Sad attempt at glamour shots:


----------



## omegaman

*Born2bwire* Great looking timepiece, Exactly the same as mine. When I bought mine I knew it would be a while before I could afford another watch, so I went with the all time classic. Virtually unchanged for around 50 years, you know its not going to go out of fashion.

*bhd821* Cheers for the link, Amazing to see how much work goes into an overhaul, Wonder how much that would cost when the warranty runs out ?


----------



## Khanate

I so love that panerai!


----------



## dj_mocok

Maddog: That pilot watch is beautiful. How much did you pay for it? Workmanship looks very decent there. I actually much prefer that than the Panerai next to it.


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maddog: That pilot watch is beautiful. How much did you pay for it? Workmanship looks very decent there. I actually much prefer that than the Panerai next to it._

 

STEINHART "Nav.B-Uhr Limited gold Edition"

 I asked Gunter (the owner aka Mr. Steinhart) to waive the VAT fees for me considering I was buying from the US and he gladly obliged. Total cost including express shipping was $540ish. At 47mm it has a lot presence (fits nicely on my 7.25" wrist) Great value for the money and I would have no problems comparing it to watches 8x it cost. The fit and finish is superb. A couple more shots of it: 











 I'm now eyeballing their newest watch, the Nav.B Chrono II. I definitely prefer that to its brethren the IWC 3717, regardless of cost. The blued hands and polished bezels are very eye-catching. I just wished I had a chance at its original 100 run with the German day/date. That's sold out now and is replaced by the English day/date.


----------



## krmathis

My bellowed Tag Heuer is back home, after traveling to Switzerland for a fresh battery.
 They performed a service it on it as well, so its ready for a new 5 year period...


----------



## immtbiker

Kirium = Kumfort, Krmathis! 

 I still love my Ti5.


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My bellowed Tag Heuer is back home, after traveling to Switzerland for a fresh battery.
 They performed a service it on it as well, so its ready for a new 5 year period... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

a battery-powered analog watch? perish the thought!


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_a battery-powered analog watch? perish the thought! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Heh, I tend to agree...but pretty watch though. Gotta admit, sometimes I get sick of resetting and winding mine if I've had it off for more than a day.


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_a battery-powered analog watch? perish the thought! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

He he, yeah!
 For practical reasons I took this one, since back then I always forgot to wind up my clock. Resulting in that I the next morning had to wind up and reset...


----------



## fromthelane

I stumbled across a Montblanc boutique that was closing down on Friday and picked up a rather fine watch at 60% discount. Will post pics tomorrow. It's a beauty!


----------



## immtbiker

The carrot has been dangled!


----------



## vapman

It wasn't too expensive, but I still love the hell out of it!






 Got it at a vintage clothing store in Atlanta, talked it down to $45. It looks pretty good.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mckickflip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It wasn't too expensive, but I still love the hell out of it!






 Got it at a vintage clothing store in Atlanta, talked it down to $45. It looks pretty good.




_

 


 That's kind of awesome! I like the way the paint is wearing off the corners to show the metal underneath. I tend to really enjoy things that patina well with age... I was oddly excited when I noticed my new Seiko had its first scratch. As long as it isn't on the crystal, they make it look like it's been loved!


----------



## laxx

Well, picked up a Lum-tec after seeing a picture here.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, picked up a Lum-tec after seeing a picture here.




_

 

Dood...I absolutely love that. Strap, case, orange lume...beauty.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *travr6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use the clock on my phone_

 

You know, watch industry execs are peeved over the emergence and convenience of smartphones. They believe that people use their phones for time-telling and abandon watch purchases altogether.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *travr6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use the clock on my phone_

 

You obviously don't have a need to enjoy nice watches, then, do you?


----------



## roastpuff

If you check his previous posts he's been pretty much p*ss*ng all over the Gear-Fi threads, probably in an attempt to get to 50 posts to use the FS forum.


----------



## dj_mocok

Can't believe it's only March - Still have to wait for another 5 months for the release of new Lumtec models...
 Oh well - can be worse if you are waiting for Stowa - some model won't come out til next year.


----------



## vapman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You know, watch industry execs are peeved over the emergence and convenience of smartphones. They believe that people use their phones for time-telling and abandon watch purchases altogether._

 

which is true, but those who care about fashion and class wear watches. try wearing a suit without a watch, checking the time on your phone - that's unheard of for anyone who has style!


----------



## csommers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mckickflip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_which is true, but those who care about fashion and class wear watches. try wearing a suit without a watch, checking the time on your phone - that's unheard of for anyone who has style!_

 

I think thats partly it, but also there are those who don't fit into the "fast paced" lifestyle, they want something to tie them to the here and now. I wear a watch for the nostalgia, and because I like knowing that most of them will last longer than I will.

 I can see why watchmakers would be mad though, the vast majority of the youth have thrown watches by the wayside, heck even I did after I first got my cellphone, but I after awhile I got sick of always having to pull my phone out yadda yadda.
 Might as well wear a cool watch


----------



## appophylite

I've been getting the whole 'why wear a watch when there are digital timers on every piece of electronics around you' argument a lot lately. More people around me have begun to notice that I change the time-piece I'm wearing almost monthly so I actually have more than one watch. A couple of people who have seen my collection think it is a complete waste but my arguments are that I like the way they feel against my wrist (wrist feels naked without a watch on it and the only time I really ever take it off when I'm out of the house is when I'm working outside at work). I like the way they look and I much prefer to pull out my wrist to see the time than pull out my MP3 player/Cellphone. Not to ignore the fact that all said and done, digital timers just process a bunch of ones and zeros while you can actually flip a watch with a display back over and watch the movement in action....


----------



## dj_mocok

Wearing a good watch for me is at least 60% because I like the watch and appreciate the movement and 40% for telling the time purpose.


----------



## FooTemps

Haven't looked too deep into the thread but what does everyone think of the concord c1 quantumgravity?

 It looks like a whole bunch of fancy hoo-ha to me but at the same time it looks pretty cool.

Concord C1 QuantumGravity - Live Photos !!! - Watchluxus


----------



## immtbiker

To me, a watch is another accessory with which I use to make a statement about who I am. Women use make-up, dresses, pocketbooks, shoes, hairstyles, etc. to portray an "image". 
 Men have very little choices to choose from. We don't wear make-up (at least most of us don't) our wallets are on the insides of our pockets, we don't wear bangles on our wrists or 5" pumps on our feet. A nice watch and a pair of sunglasses, are 2 ways to express who we are and how we feel about ourselves.
 On my mountain bike, I wear a bulletproof watch with a timer or altimeter (Casio). When I go scuba diving, it's water resistance, style, and efficiency (Submariner). At work, I need something that can be banged around and take fluids and chemicals (Seiko Kinetic). For play and leisure, it's a number of choices depending on how I feel and what will make me feel good when I look down at it (automatic Panerai or Bell & Ross).

 I wouldn't get any of those satiations from the time on my phone. For those of us who say that they can get the time on a phone, I don't see the need to be expressing oneself in a thread that is titled "*Watches, another passion of ours"!*

 I would not go into a _boat_ forum and say "why would you need a jacuzzi on a boat when there's water all around you". Or go on a _Mustang_ forum and say " a Hyundai will still get me to the same place without a speeding ticket".


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To me, a watch is another accessory with which I use to make a statement about who I am. Women use make-up, dresses, pocketbooks, shoes, hairstyles, etc. to portray an "image". 
 Men have very little choices to choose from. We don't wear make-up (at least most of us don't) our wallets are on the insides of our pockets, we don't wear bangles on our wrists or 5" pumps on our feet. A nice watch and a pair of sunglasses, are 2 ways to express who we are and how we feel about ourselves._

 

I think a lot of men go overboard in this regards. They wear some incredibly crazy-looking high end watches that nobody besides them has any clue what it is or cost. To the non-watch enthusiast, they just see it as an ugly watch and the person having no taste. The "statement" these people make is not a good one, unless you want "vain and clueless" to be your statement.

 For business (especially! you will be judged on every aspect of your appearance within 5 minutes of a meeting start), you should have something very nice and non-flashy. Panny, IWC, Breitling, Omega, etc, something along those lines.


----------



## Mercuttio

I just feel naked without a watch, and in particular a watch with hands etc. Doesn't feel right to not have that pressure on my wrist, and I'm constantly looking at my empty wrist if there's nothing there. 

 My love for mechanical watches is more or less related to my daily interactions with digital things. I sit at and work at a computer at least 8-12 hours per day (more during crunch times) and it seems like everything in my life is electronic sometimes. A mechanical watch is anachronistic; relying on something mechanical feels comfortable in comparison to the other unpredictable machines that govern my life. 

 But, I don't expect others to understand it. 

 Oh, and I think this is my 5,000th post!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They wear some incredibly crazy-looking high end watches that nobody besides them has any clue what it is or cost._

 

Exactly, but it is more how it makes *me* feel, when I wear it. If a person thoroughly enjoys the sound out of a pair of ibuds, then I would never try to convince them otherwise. 
 I like the way I feel when I wear a nice watch or pair of sunglasses. 
 Also, being a field engineer, I am intrigued about how things work. The feeling that *I* get out of wearing a mechanical watch, knowing what it takes to convert gears to time, makes *me* feel good.


----------



## bhd812

i grew up in the pager age of things so i never actually needed to have a watch on, in fact i never really did wear one till i was 23?24?25?ish (i probably posted about my first tissot in this thread if you care about my exact age). 

 Now i can not leave my house without a piece on my wrist, actually i wear the even when i am home also. only time i take my watch off is when i sleep, shower, Jacuzzi or Fill beer coolers..but other then that i have to have one on my wrist! at any time i want to be able to check the time within a spilt second. which is why i don't like using my cell phone to tell time. using a cell phone to check the time takes to much work and to much time for the pay off, kind of like dating a virgin. you have reach down in your pocket (this sucks when your driving or both hands are busy), then grab the cell, then pull it out of your pocket, then hit the wake button and see what time it is, and then put it back in your pocket..no thanks man i don't want a relationship, just want the time at the moment i want to know the time. 

 using your cell phone as a time piece is really no different then using a pocket watch.

 the reason why i buy the watches i do is because its a hobby to me, it makes me feel good having a piece on my wrist that has history or weight or a 10,000 ft water resistance, or something else stupid like that. the hobby gives me something to aim for in life, either its dreaming of owning a Patek one day or telling me how many hours till my date with the most beautiful women i met is. and then i like watches cause its the whole "time is against you" thought yet you are spending your time with a work of miniature art (mechanical) on your wrist telling you your time is running out.


----------



## nickyboyo

To all the mechanical wristwatch fans-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Watchmaking truly is the pinnacle of mechanical engineering, and i fully agree with all of your sentiments.


----------



## omegaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Exactly, but it is more how it makes *me* feel, when I wear it. If a person thoroughly enjoys the sound out of a pair of ibuds, then I would never try to convince them otherwise. 
 I like the way I feel when I wear a nice watch or pair of sunglasses. 
 Also, being a field engineer, I am intrigued about how things work. The feeling that *I* get out of wearing a mechanical watch, knowing what it takes to convert gears to time, makes *me* feel good._

 

x2, I don't care if people notice my watch, Don't know what it is, Think its a fake etc. I wear the watch for myself. You don't go around saying " Look at my new Omega, It cost $xxxx ". I wear it for *me *also


----------



## hybris

Edox. Could have bought a decent pair of speakers for the price of it - But I Love it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's something special with a carefully built mechanical watch. It'll last you a lifetime. I also have a gold automatic watch from my deceased grandfather which he recieved for long duty at his work. It's not a very expensive piece, but it still works after like 40 years.

 Here's the Edox:


----------



## laxx

Picked up a new strap from Panatime this past friday for the Lum-tec M3. Honey crocodile with a double deployant. I'll try to take some pictures tonight. I think it's beautiful.


----------



## zenzsh

little scuffed from years on enjoyment..

 looking into getting..






 opinions or suggestions for similar looking watch for under $1000US?


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zenzsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 little scuffed from years on enjoyment..

 looking into getting..






 opinions or suggestions for similar looking watch for under $1000US?_

 

No need. That Stowa is pure class. 

 Muhle Glashutte makes one like that for comparable money, but I like yours better.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Sooooo I saw the photo of SavedByTheBell's Planet Ocean. Then seeing the like 2k Price tag I died. Looking for a knock of anyone know of a decent quality one?

 *Flamesuit On*
 *I know I know knock offs = bad but i dont have 2k for a sweet watch*


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sooooo I saw the photo of SavedByTheBell's Planet Ocean. Then seeing the like 2k Price tag I died. Looking for a knock of anyone know of a decent quality one?

 *Flamesuit On*
 *I know I know knock offs = bad but i dont have 2k for a sweet watch*_

 

There are replica sites all over the 'net...Google them.

 But honestly, you can scour the sales corners on Watchuseek and Timezone...you can find what you want at a decent price. If you can't afford it, save save save...and buy a watch you'll keep for life. The PO is an absolutely sweet piece.


----------



## dj_mocok

That's right - no point of getting a replica watch unless your main purpose is just to "pretend" you own one, instead of because you really like it and appreciate the quality. 
 Just save and go used.


----------



## -=Germania=-

I am one of those people who always needs to know what time it is since most of my day is timed out with me needing to be multiple places at multiple times and punctuality is key. Just not going to carry a big cell phone in my pocket when I have a purse.

 My mechanical watch is the only one that hasn't died on me and to a certain extent it does show my personality. Though as a female, I have many accessories. Three pieces of jewelry on me are constant : Pearl Necklace, 8ct Garnet Filigree ring, and my Watch. If any of those are missing, I feel a bit lost though neither is as bad as forgetting my watch.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sooooo I saw the photo of SavedByTheBell's Planet Ocean. Then seeing the like 2k Price tag I died. Looking for a knock of anyone know of a decent quality one?

 *Flamesuit On*
 *I know I know knock offs = bad but i dont have 2k for a sweet watch*_

 

Check out the watch company "Alpha."


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Germania=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Three pieces of jewelry on me are constant : Pearl Necklace, 8ct Garnet Filigree ring, and my Watch. If any of those are missing, I feel a bit lost though neither is as bad as forgetting my watch._

 

Everybody needs at least "16 pieces of Flair"


----------



## dj_mocok

If you are into that type of Stowa, make sure you always check out Nomos, they are very beautiful too.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheMarchingMule* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Check out the watch company "Alpha."_

 

Thanks


----------



## -=Germania=-

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Everybody needs at least "16 pieces of Flair" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

Jeez, I thought the bare minimum was fine. Am I fired?


----------



## zenzsh

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you are into that type of Stowa, make sure you always check out Nomos, they are very beautiful too._

 

Like those "Nomos" alot, but at 2X or 3X it's just too much for me


----------



## Tech2

Part of my collection. Nothing especially rare or exotic, but loved by me.

 A custom sterile Luminor homage with ETA 6497 movement, on a Heroic strap:






 A couple of modded Seiko 7S26 automatics:










 And a dose of vintage love.

 Late '40s Seamaster bumper automatic, refinished dial:






 1940s Elgin tank, glass crystal, rose gold filled, unmolested except for a replacement crown:






 Omega Deville, circa 1967, original condition:


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *zenzsh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Like those "Nomos" alot, but at 2X or 3X it's just too much for me_

 

You can get the basic one for 1000 euro. As far as I know the movement is also in-house, maybe that's why they are more expensive.


----------



## ka-boom

Just got 4 new watches, still waiting on the last one to come in the mail.











 This Swatch came brand new, original package and manual, excellent packaged from 1987.
 It's a mirrored finish, but it's hard to snap a shot without a bunch of junk reflecting on the face.





 Bought this today from the Fossil outlet store.


----------



## Covenant

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_a battery-powered analog watch? perish the thought! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hey all. I wanted to ask the venerable advice of watch-fi to help guide my next purchase.

 I bought a Fossil as my first "good" watch some years ago. It had a rather unique feature that caught my eye - its an analog watch, with scrolling digital numbers in the background, very matrix-code like.

 But now, 4 years down the track, the faceplace is scratched, the function button to the side is loose and wobbles in its socket, and the leather band is cracked and falling apart. I could get the band replaced and the faceplate changed - with an 8 week turnaround - but at that price I might as well look into a new watch. Particularly as Fossil apparently doesn't do saphire crystal faceplates, so it'd be likely to just get scratched again.

 I'm a complete nub when it comes to watches. Mechanical watches were completely unknown to me till reading some of this thread - I figured all watches, analog or digital, used batteries.

 So I ask - should my next watch be mechanical? Do you have to continually wind-up or otherwise maintain a mechanical watch? How does accuracy compare against a battery-powered analog?

 Many thanks


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Covenant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So I ask - should my next watch be mechanical? Do you have to continually wind-up or otherwise maintain a mechanical watch? How does accuracy compare against a battery-powered analog?

 Many thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

there are mechanical watches you must wind yourself (manual wind) and they wind themselves by the movement from your arm/wrist (automatic).
 maintaining a mechanical really has no strait forward answer, some people say every 2-5 years the watch should be sent off to get lubbed and adjusted but some people say only worry about maintenance when the timing gets really off or the watch just stops working..basicly run it till it dies. 
 Accuracy of a mechanical will never be as good as a quartz watch, then again if you want spot on time then go buy a $5 casio at wallgreens cause the Mechanical is a different beast all together (esp on how one feels!).
 a really good Mechanical should be -4/+6 seconds a day, a decent watch should be in the -10/+10 seconds a day..atleast to me but then again i dont expect spot on time from any Mechanical. 

 actually i don't notice the watches time until its off by a few mins long after i set the time.

 I would recommend any watch with a COSC 7750 movement, COSC means it passed some tests for the -4/+6 sec by Contrôle Officiel Suisse des Chronomètres.
 the 7750 is the movement made by Valjoux (which is owned by ETA, ETA is owned by the Swatch Group). it's a ChronoGraph but the reason why i recommend buying a watch with a COSC spec 7750 movement so you feel when it winds up, and you can actually hear the winding if you put your ear to it..really cool for a first time Automatic IMO! 

 of course it depends on your budget..


----------



## Aevum

the Cosc certification isnt needed for most people and adds to the price of the watch, there are good Certina, Hamilton or Tissot watches based on the 7750 which sell under a grand if you know where to look, 

 now, if you dont want the cronometer function, there are good watches with the setilla SW200 or ETA 2000 series which provide good quality, stainhart, arquimedes and stowa provide fine mechanical watches, made in germany but powered by swiss mechanics, 

 now, as for the care, for mechanicals and automatics, its recomended that you atleat get them moving once a month to avoid the lubrication building up in a specific part of the watch due to gravity, and the lubrication has to be redone every 5 years to avoid excess wear to parts due to the lubrication drying or aging,


----------



## dj_mocok

Especially if it's not gonna be a daily watch, accuracy isn't all that important really. So what if it's +/- 30 seconds a day if you only wear it on weekends.

 Also no COSC doesn't mean that the watch will be very inaccurate, some non-cosc in real life practice can still perform very well. Worn daily, my partner's non-cosc is running at most +/- 5 or 6 seconds a day, often only +/- 2 seconds or so a day.

 Since you are in Sydney, I can wholeheartedly recommend you Watches of Switzerland (the one at Circular Quay) if you plan to shop for Swiss watches. But if you are less brand minded and prefer value and quality over brand name, you can try German made.


----------



## dj_mocok

Someone on WatchuSeek is selling his Oceanus. This is a gorgeous watch - very good price too I think. If I lived in US I'd buy it straight away. 
 The reason why I don't wanna get it is because it might cost a lot to have it shipped to Australia (look at that box) and seller is a bit new (at least if buyer is also in US, they can arrange a pickup or something)
Link.

 Hope someone can benefit from this.


----------



## ka-boom

Woot! My wife gave me a 1-year wedding anniversary gift today because she couldn't wait any longer. I didn't know Wenger watches were so expensive since I've always had Victorinox swiss army watches. She only paid $89 on ebay, shipped. Macy's, Dillards, and Dakota sell the same watch at the sticker price of $275. Unbelievable!


----------



## Covenant

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Especially if it's not gonna be a daily watch, accuracy isn't all that important really. So what if it's +/- 30 seconds a day if you only wear it on weekends._

 

I don't know if I can agree with that sentiment. To me, saying accuracy isn't important in a watch, is like saying sound quality isn't important in a headphone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I completely understand what you mean about the "cool" factor and pride in ownership of a finely-crafted watch. But sacrificing function for form is an avenue I'm not likely to go down. -/+ 5 seconds a day seems like alot to me. That's over 2 minutes a month, so you'd basically be re-adjusting the time every month.

 I'd have greater pride of ownership over a watch I knew would be accurate for years, or better yet, decades. Are there any hybrid technologies out there or other innovative watches that marry the best of both worlds, mechanical and battery?


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Covenant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know if I can agree with that sentiment. To me, saying accuracy isn't important in a watch, is like saying sound quality isn't important in a headphone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I completely understand what you mean about the "cool" factor and pride in ownership of a finely-crafted watch. But sacrificing function for form is an avenue I'm not likely to go down. -/+ 5 seconds a day seems like alot to me. That's over 2 minutes a month, so you'd basically be re-adjusting the time every month.

 I'd have greater pride of ownership over a watch I knew would be accurate for years, or better yet, decades. Are there any hybrid technologies out there or other innovative watches that marry the best of both worlds, mechanical and battery?_

 

There are hybrid quartz/auto watches out there, but not for the purpose you're intending those two technologies to be used for. 

 There are incredibly accurate automatics available, but they are normally fairly expensive. If you have to have pinpoint reliability on a budget, you should stick with a quartz battery-powered movement.


----------



## Covenant

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are incredibly accurate automatics available, but they are normally fairly expensive. If you have to have pinpoint reliability on a budget, you should stick with a quartz battery-powered movement._

 

How expensive is "fairly expensive"? And with my preference for, as you put it, "pinpoint reliability on a budget", are there any options within the Quartz watches, such as the Kinetics?


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are hybrid quartz/auto watches out there, but not for the purpose you're intending those two technologies to be used for. 

 There are incredibly accurate automatics available, but they are normally fairly expensive. If you have to have pinpoint reliability on a budget, you should stick with a quartz battery-powered movement._

 

x2.

 Unless you want to spend, for the most part, multiple thousands of dollars on a watch, a mechanical watch won't be as accurate or reliable as a $20 Timex and even then, it probably won't be any more accurate and will probably still be less reliable.

 I have a $60 solar powered Casio G-Shock that synchronizes with the atomic clock in Colorado every night. You'll never find anything that will serve better for timekeeping. However, its primary purpose is to use as a reference to set my mechanical watches


----------



## savedbythebell

Although i might sell as I wanna replace my 16yr old Mountain bike!


----------



## roastpuff

Oris has gorgeous watches! Good stuff savedbythebell.


----------



## vagarach

The current state of the accurate mechanical art is Seiko's Spring Drive, simply, where they regulate the running of an automatic movement with the help of a quartz crystal. Seiko is very proud of it, and so they only put it in their expensive lines, i.e. >=$4000, but still cheaper than Rolex.

 You can get high-end quartz movements which are measured over a year rather than a day, but they too are expensive.

 Only buy a mechanical if you want that whole using a sledgehammer to drive in an inch long nail aspect to what's on your wrist. The world has moved on from telling time with gears and finely unwinding springs, but they live on because some people are fascinated by them and the engineering that goes into making them, and they are willing to pay for it. Rolex, Omega, and the rest of the Swiss companies use them as part of the value proposition, you are paying for their original Swiss design which is meticulously finished.

 That said, Seiko has an automatic range called Seiko 5, inexpensive stainless steel watches with display back. Some models can be had for $50 on ebay from reputable vendors. The movement they use is very reliable and ubiquitous.

 If you go to www.watchuseek.com and look in the forums there, you will gain a wealth of knowledge, and the people there appreciate all watches--quartz, automatic, swiss, japanese, chinese, russian, etc.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Covenant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How expensive is "fairly expensive"? And with my preference for, as you put it, "pinpoint reliability on a budget", are there any options within the Quartz watches, such as the Kinetics?_

 

I'm sure there are watches that I don't know about that might disprove my statement, but the COSC-certified watches are guaranteed to a certain accuracy. And as a previous poster said, you don't have to have COSC certification to have an accurate watch. 

 The Kinetics are probably the only watch that somewhat match what you were asking earlier, i.e. the quartz and mechanical thing. For that matter, Seiko is a HECK of a lot of watch. They make great pieces at very affordable prices. You ought to research the Seiko models on forums at Watchuseek, Timezone, and PMWF to find one that fits you. I absolutely love this particular one: (not one of their ultra-accurate ones but that's not very important to me)


----------



## kugino

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *savedbythebell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Although i might sell as I wanna replace my 16yr old Mountain bike!










_

 

beautiful watch! i have an oris in the repertoire and i get great compliments on it. i always have people smell the rubber band...cocoa butter!!


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Covenant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't know if I can agree with that sentiment. To me, saying accuracy isn't important in a watch, is like saying sound quality isn't important in a headphone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I completely understand what you mean about the "cool" factor and pride in ownership of a finely-crafted watch. But sacrificing function for form is an avenue I'm not likely to go down. -/+ 5 seconds a day seems like alot to me. That's over 2 minutes a month, so you'd basically be re-adjusting the time every month.

 I'd have greater pride of ownership over a watch I knew would be accurate for years, or better yet, decades. Are there any hybrid technologies out there or other innovative watches that marry the best of both worlds, mechanical and battery?_

 

If you can't tolerate +/- 5 seconds a day, I don't think you should go automatic. That unless you are fully prepared to pay thousands of dollars to go Seiko Spring Drive (or something with COSC).
 A lot of watch owners take pride of their watches mostly from the workmanship, what's going on inside, and aesthetic - and time accuracy often is not the number 1 factor.
 I know it is somewhat hard to digest why someone would pay thousands for a watch that is not precisely accurate, but that you will slowly understand as you appreciate more and more about how those little things inside the watch work together. I never mentioned that watch collecting is a rational hobby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But also remember that if your watch is say, +5 seconds faster today, doesn't mean that it will always +5 everyday. It can be +2 the next day, or -3 the day after tomorrow, etc... so hopefully those variables sort of "even out" the inaccuracy and in a month's time you won't get that much time variation.

 Too bad in Australia we still don't have the radio wave (or whatever it's called) facility, or else those Oceanus are perfect for you because they can auto-sync time.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you can't tolerate +/- 5 seconds a day, I don't think you should go automatic. That unless you are fully prepared to pay thousands of dollars to go Seiko Spring Drive (or something with COSC)._

 

Remember that COSC only certifies that the movement was capable of an average between -4 and +6 sec/day in five positions when the movement was new. It's not a guarantee that the movement will run spot on no matter the conditions for the rest of its life.

 I do agree with the first part of the statement that if a wearer cannot tolerate some variation, a quartz type (this includes Spring Drives, Kinetics, Eco-Drive, etc.) is the only way to go.

 The other thing to note (even though it has been said many times) is that, just because a movement isn't COSC certified, doesn't mean it's incapable of keeping good time. There are some excellent and expensive watch houses that do not submit any watches for certification. JLC comes to mind but I know there are others. I can't rationalize another expensive watch purchase this year but a Reverso is one of the next watches that I am going to buy (a Stowa Marine Original being the other).


----------



## nickyboyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Remember that COSC only certifies that the movement was capable of an average between -4 and +6 sec/day in five positions when the movement was new. It's not a guarantee that the movement will run spot on no matter the conditions for the rest of its life.

 I do agree with the first part of the statement that if a wearer cannot tolerate some variation, a quartz type (this includes Spring Drives, Kinetics, Eco-Drive, etc.) is the only way to go.

 The other thing to note (even though it has been said many times) is that, just because a movement isn't COSC certified, doesn't mean it's incapable of keeping good time. There are some excellent and expensive watch houses that do not submit any watches for certification. JLC comes to mind but I know there are others. I can't rationalize another expensive watch purchase this year but a Reverso is one of the next watches that I am going to buy (a Stowa Marine Original being the other)._

 

My "cheapo" Hamilton Khaki mechanical keeps better time than my COSC certified Omega, better time keeping for a lot less money. But, i am happy wearing either, and i swap them regularly just for change's sake. Talking of which, i think it's time for a couple of months with the Omega on the wrist


----------



## dj_mocok

I'll see how many seconds a day my US$50 Seiko 5 gain/lose this weekend (I only wear it on weekend). Will be interesting.


----------



## nickyboyo

I remember my dad wearing a Seiko 5 automatic when i was knee high to a grass hopper, and i'm nearly an old fart now.


----------



## superpiper

Omega seamaster. (not the greatest picture)

 2220.80

 Keeps +/- 1 sec per week..






Attachment 15886


----------



## onurrus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mckickflip* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It wasn't too expensive, but I still love the hell out of it!






 Got it at a vintage clothing store in Atlanta, talked it down to $45. It looks pretty good.




_

 

You sold me a flud watch a minute ago.I found it on amazon UK and bought it even a bit of pricey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cant wait for the package to arrive in my hand! Thank you for sharing your image thats why I like that forum!!


----------



## Covenant

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I do agree with the first part of the statement that if a wearer cannot tolerate some variation, a quartz type (this includes Spring Drives, Kinetics, Eco-Drive, etc.) is the only way to go._

 

Ok, so now I've narrowed my search criteria to a Quartz movement watch, the question remains, which type?

 Accuracy is important to me, but it isn't the only criteria. As has been noted, any $20 kmart quartz watch will keep accurate time. There would need to be a certain spiff-factor to the watch that inspires pride of ownership, as well.

 Realistically, my budget upper limit would be about $400 AUD. That rules out the top-tier watches like the Spring Drives. Are the Kinetics actually a Quartz movement, and do they fall within my price range? What about the Eco-Drives? And are there any other technologies or brand-innovations I should consider?


----------



## vagarach

Kinetic uses an auto-style rotor to power a generator which charges a battery, which then powers a regular quartz movement. There is another movement type Seiko makes called Kinetic _Direct Drive_ but I am not sure about how it works, and it is way above your range.

 Citizen Ecodrive uses light energy that is captured by solar cell behind the dial which charges a battery that then powers a regular quartz movement.

 Seiya Japan is a well recommended seller of Japan-made JDM Seikos, including some very nice quartz movements, some with interesting complications like perpetual calendar, GMT, and some without. http://www.seiyajapan.com/category/3_seiko_quartz_etc_/

 Also Tissot makes some mid-range quartz watches, if you want a Swiss made quartz apart from Tag and Omega.


----------



## leftnose

Seiya is an excellent source for watches. I bought a Seiko Spirit from him and was very pleased with the transaction.

 That said, what kind of watch do you want? A sport watch, a dress watch? A mix between the two? What shape do you like? Color preference? Strap or bracelet?

 Give us an idea of what trips your trigger and we can make suggestions.


----------



## Covenant

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That said, what kind of watch do you want? A sport watch, a dress watch? A mix between the two? What shape do you like? Color preference? Strap or bracelet?

 Give us an idea of what trips your trigger and we can make suggestions._

 

Semi-dressy, with a leather wristband. Probably a black or other dark-coloured face.

 Shape should be circular, with a relatively large face. I like markings at every hour on the face, too.


----------



## kc3dl

Wow! How did I miss this?? 
 Some really impressive photos posted throughout.. I loooove watches, though am currently down to 2 -- budget cuts, other priorities at the moment (like new phones) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 anyway, thought I'd post an image of my present obsession... a Technomarine Maori.


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Covenant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok, so now I've narrowed my search criteria to a Quartz movement watch, the question remains, which type?

 Accuracy is important to me, but it isn't the only criteria. As has been noted, any $20 kmart quartz watch will keep accurate time. There would need to be a certain spiff-factor to the watch that inspires pride of ownership, as well.

 Realistically, my budget upper limit would be about $400 AUD. That rules out the top-tier watches like the Spring Drives. Are the Kinetics actually a Quartz movement, and do they fall within my price range? What about the Eco-Drives? And are there any other technologies or brand-innovations I should consider?_

 

How about one of the atomic solar G-shocks? Can't get more accurate than that...

 (oops didnt know you wanted dressy, although they're cheap enough to get one in addition anyways)


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Covenant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Semi-dressy, with a leather wristband. Probably a black or other dark-coloured face.

 Shape should be circular, with a relatively large face. I like markings at every hour on the face, too._

 

Watches for Sale from Reto's Watch Collection

 The one issue you might have with this watch is that it is JDM. As such the strap is a little short for most "westerners" (in quotes because Australia isn't west). You might be in for a strap change. It's also an automatic so the whole discussion about accuracy applies. It does use the 6R15 movement which is generally better than the 7S26 it seems to be replacing.

 Or, you could go with a Swiss Army watch: http://www.victorinoxswissarmy.com/i...=E&cnt_prm=ANY


----------



## ka-boom

I've never heard of Stowa watches until I saw them in here.

 Now, I can't stop looking at them. I want! I want! I want!

 I, however, don't want to spend an arm and a leg for one.


----------



## Covenant

After much searching, I think I've found my ideal dream watch:

Premier Kinetic Direct Drive, Kinetic Chronograph, Kinetic Direct Drive, Perpetual Calendar, Seiko Australia

 What do you all think? Its beyond my budget (about double, actually) but i might shop around and see if i can find one for a reasonable price over the next few months.

 Quartz movement accuracy, with visceral human interaction through the direct drive. Its classy, sapphire crystal and stainless steel for durability, and the battery will never need to be changed.


----------



## ka-boom

Wow, nice! For a seiko that is pretty sweet.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've never heard of Stowa watches until I saw them in here.

 Now, I can't stop looking at them. I want! I want! I want!

 I, however, don't want to spend an arm and a leg for one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Stowas are common (not because they're bad; just because they're well-liked) on the sales corner on Watchuseek and Timezone. Keep your eyes open and you will find what you want.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, nice! For a seiko that is pretty sweet._

 

There's lots of Seikos that go a good deal beyond what you'd expect from the company's offerings in the USA. Check out SeiyaJapan | Grand Seiko | G-Shock | Seiko Spirit | Prospex | Marinemaster | Citizen | SeiyaJapan.com in Tokyo, Japan for what they save for their domestic market.


----------



## Covenant

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, nice! For a seiko that is pretty sweet._

 

I was under the impression Seiko was a pretty good brand


----------



## ka-boom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Covenant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was under the impression Seiko was a pretty good brand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Of course they are. For my tastes they're a little too common and often times gawdy looking. That's all.


----------



## Covenant

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Of course they are. For my tastes they're a little too common and often times gawdy looking. That's all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ah, ok. So long as there's no issues with their build quality or durability or anything.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Covenant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was under the impression Seiko was a pretty good brand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

They are. I think the fact that they're found in every department store and outlet mall in America turns some people off to them. In Japan, they're highly respected. There is absolutely nothing wrong with a Seiko.


----------



## Wankerfx

This is my everyday beater watch:





 *Not my image - mine has the date too*


 I love it because it's so simple and comfortable to wear. Another cool thing about it is that it has tritium dials, so I always know what time it is!


----------



## ka-boom

^
 United States government but made in Switzerland?! Nice.


----------



## Wankerfx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^
 United States government but made in Switzerland?! Nice._

 

The weird part is that it's made in Canada with Swiss movement, but it's meant only for the US government/military.


----------



## ka-boom

What is the general opinion on Skagen watches? Too common? Junk?

http://cgi.ebay.com/MEN-SKAGEN-SPORT...|39:1|240:1318

 I'm eyeing up this one in particular. ^^

 Also, do any of you time piece afficianados know of a good place to get older swatch watches? I've been trying to find this Swatch Tryng Trang for *years* with no luck. Squiggly has been out of stock since _forever_.


----------



## hockeyb213

They are OK nothing out of this world some call them crap but what is your budget at? 




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What is the general opinion on Skagen watches? Too common? Junk?

MEN SKAGEN SPORT 3I 10ATM 24HR DAY DATE WATCH 750XLMXD - eBay (item 380115475508 end time Apr-11-09 22:35:04 PDT)

 I'm eyeing up this one in particular. ^^

 Also, do any of you time piece afficianados know of a good place to get older swatch watches? I've been trying to find this Swatch Tryng Trang for *years* with no luck. Squiggly has been out of stock since forever.




_


----------



## ka-boom

Budget? I dont know, less than $300? Im just sort of browsing around.


----------



## Wankerfx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Budget? I dont know, less than $300? Im just sort of browsing around._

 

It depends on what you want. If you're looking for an everyday beater, I'd get a Marathon watch. If you're looking for style, well, your options are endless.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Budget? I dont know, less than $300? Im just sort of browsing around._

 

Oooh. Used TSAR.


----------



## roastpuff

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oooh. Used TSAR._

 

He's not going to get it for less than $350... hard to find even at that price.


----------



## Wankerfx

Try saving up a little more and get a TSAR - that's my next watch for sure.

 These things are REALLY tough. Also, avoid the JSAR at all costs, unless you're only going to use it for diving (That thing is MASSIVE, and would look ridiculous on a bare wrist).


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roastpuff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_He's not going to get it for less than $350... hard to find even at that price._

 

Yeah, maybe. But watching the used forums like a hawk will occasionally produce some real winners. 

 Ka-boom, the TSARs look killer on the various zulu straps you can get. I personally prefer the "Watchadoo" bracelet you can get on eBay for $30-ish.


----------



## ka-boom

There is some misunderstanding, I dont even know why I said a price.

 All I was asking, was if Skagen is globally a respected name or are they up there with Casio and Timex as 'dime a dozen' watches? Thats all.


----------



## roastpuff

In most horology forums they are on a similar level, yes.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There is some misunderstanding, I dont even know why I said a price.

 All I was asking, was if Skagen is globally a respected name or are they up there with Casio and Timex as 'dime a dozen' watches? Thats all._

 

Skagen isn't a good brand, imo.


----------



## Tech2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oooh. Used TSAR._

 

Somebody say TSAR? Put mine on a Watchadoo bracelet. The Marathon bracelet is nice, but I'm too frugal to pay $140 for one.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tech2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Somebody say TSAR? Put mine on a Watchadoo bracelet. The Marathon bracelet is nice, but I'm too frugal to pay $140 for one.
_

 

You and I think alike. Here's my GSAR:


----------



## cyberspyder

Don't like the fact that there is quite a large gap between the end lug and the case, aside from that, MONEY!


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't like the fact that there is quite a large gap between the end lug and the case, aside from that, MONEY!_

 

It's natural air conditioning, which helps sometimes.


----------



## Wankerfx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tech2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Somebody say TSAR? Put mine on a Watchadoo bracelet. The Marathon bracelet is nice, but I'm too frugal to pay $140 for one.




_

 

Damn, I really want that watch! I'm going to graduate from my General Issue to a TSAR after I'm done University. Personally, I'd take a Marathon watch over an Omega and a Rolex. It's high quality at a low cost, and I like how it's relatively unknown. 

 It's also a plus when they're one of the few companies that still uses Tritium dials!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wankerfx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The weird part is that it's made in Canada with Swiss movement, but it's meant only for the US government/military._

 

Nice watch.

 But talk about "identity crisis"


----------



## Peyotero

I probably shouldn't post this here because I asume it'll be like posting about boss triports in the hp forum but still lost a few minutes of sleep over this one and thought I'd share- Police Twingear




 I want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Never owned a watch or ever felt the need for one cause I live in a timeless buble. It'll be more of a fasion wear then anything else. If I ever pull the triger, that is. Starving students shouldn't buy this kind of ****


----------



## Tech2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Don't like the fact that there is quite a large gap between the end lug and the case, aside from that, MONEY!_

 

You're not alone in feeling that way. A lot of people don't care for the gap.

 Honestly, the Marathon bracelet with the solid end links is very nice looking but I don't mind the gap with thw Watchadoo. It is far less noticeable (under normal lighting conditions) than in the wrist shot posted above.

 Besides that, the lumpy Watchadoo gives the TSAR the 'tool' look I want on this piece. I didn't want to dress it up with the oyster (aside from the ridiculous price). The Watchadoo is a solid, well made bracelet at 1/3 the cost.


----------



## Tech2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wankerfx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Damn, I really want that watch! I'm going to graduate from my General Issue to a TSAR after I'm done University. Personally, I'd take a Marathon watch over an Omega and a Rolex. It's high quality at a low cost, and I like how it's relatively unknown. 

 It's also a plus when they're one of the few companies that still uses Tritium dials!_

 

Actually, there's quite a few: Traser, Luminox, Ball, and the Uzi and Smith & Wesson brands, off the top of my head. All use tritium tubes.

 (mmmm.....tuuuuubes......)


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tech2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Besides that, the lumpy Watchadoo gives the TSAR the 'tool' look I want on this piece. I didn't want to dress it up with the oyster (aside from the ridiculous price). The Watchadoo is a solid, well made bracelet at 1/3 the cost._

 

I have a 2004 contract SAR and, at that time, the bracelet was included. I had it sized and have never used it. It makes the watch just too heavy. I'm actually thinking of ordering the USDOD clasp for it just to have it as mine has the original maple leaf clasp.

 I wear it either on a two ring black Zulu or a Di Modell Imperator with a deployant. Good, sturdy watch.

 For those who haven't seen it, here's a nice set of photo comparisons between the Submariner and the SAR: http://countycomm.com/rolsar.htm


----------



## LordofDoom

Hey guys, haven't posted here in a while, but I just got a new watch. After years of owning a few different Fossil automatics, I got to upgrade to a Bulova Automatic ^_^


----------



## ka-boom

HOSH I AM IN LOVE.
 [size=xx-small]Not mine (yet).[/size]


----------



## ka-boom

Just ordered this from amazon.com


----------



## mrarroyo

LordofDoom nice Bulova you have there, for some reason I do not know they are not very popular and yet they make nice watches.


----------



## LFC_SL

No pics, but I have this:
Malvern Automatic Black Faced Mens Watch

 Dress watch as I cannot get away with anything too "different". But might pick up another one now for casual wearing. Really cool thing is you can see the Automatic movement mechanism on the back of the dial. A small pic in the link shows it

 Looking at that really nice Police Twingear I am cursing discovering this part of the forum. Need to read through entire threads about sunglasses, watches and manbags...


----------



## onurrus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Peyotero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I probably shouldn't post this here because I asume it'll be like posting about boss triports in the hp forum but still lost a few minutes of sleep over this one and thought I'd share- Police Twingear




 I want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Never owned a watch or ever felt the need for one cause I live in a timeless buble. It'll be more of a fasion wear then anything else. If I ever pull the triger, that is. Starving students shouldn't buy this kind of **** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I would really wnat one of this with me but Its really expensive for my budget,Maybe in future.I will keep that one in mind,

 For now I will have to be happy with my giant black Flud


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *onurrus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would really wnat one of this with me but Its really expensive for my budget,Maybe in future.I will keep that one in mind,

 For now I will have to be happy with my giant black Flud 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I know it's all about personal taste...I am trying hard to see what it is about this "Police" watch you guys like so much. I've had cars with smaller dashboards than that thing.


----------



## LFC_SL

I found one high street stockist of the Twingear so I'll have a look-see in person but I'm not sure its that big. My Malvern Automatic is 38mm and you can definitely get bigger diameter dress watches but then its not _small_,...
 But on my wrist any bigger would look out of place. I'm on the first notch on the strap so that might say something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its all the running I do to blame


----------



## onurrus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know it's all about personal taste...I am trying hard to see what it is about this "Police" watch you guys like so much. I've had cars with smaller dashboards than that thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Lol Youa re right about the dashboard but ı think It just looks cool and fashionate


----------



## onurrus

Double post,can be deleted..


----------



## uberburger101

I've always liked the Citizen EcoDrive series. Citizen Promaster Carbon pictured.






 Rado too. This one is the Rado True.






 And finally, this is the watch I dream to get if I have enough money.

 Omega Planet Ocean.


----------



## TheRobbStory

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tech2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Part of my collection. Nothing especially rare or exotic, but loved by me.


 A couple of modded Seiko 7S26 automatics:





_

 

Tell me more about this one..


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LordofDoom nice Bulova you have there, for some reason I do not know they are not very popular and yet they make nice watches._

 

Thank you!

 I had actually bought a Citizen Eco-Drive and after about a week I returned it under duress of a friend, who chipped in the difference, after proclaiming that he could not be my friend anymore if I wore a Citizen watch.

 He was somewhat frustrated when we found out that Bulova is actually now owned by Citizen.







 PS: Those Android watches look really cool, I'm going to go take a look on Amazon, brb.


----------



## Peyotero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LFC_SL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found one high street stockist of the Twingear so I'll have a look-see in person but I'm not sure its that big. My Malvern Automatic is 38mm and you can definitely get bigger diameter dress watches but then its not small,...
 But on my wrist any bigger would look out of place. I'm on the first notch on the strap so that might say something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its all the running I do to blame 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What's "high street stockist"? 
 Anyhow, there seem to be ****load of replica's on ebay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## LFC_SL

Just H Samuel, UK chain. Usual category of

 "Useful for physical examination and closer look at x, then buy online later"

 Not that I would actually buy. I'm going into Oxford St. for other things and its just along the way

 I am aware fashion watches generally have a premium attached and you are paying for the name


----------



## Peyotero

Aye, there's premium allright. I wouldn't mind as long as it does the job and looks good while at it. What bothers me is the glass. Anyone knows how scratchy is Mineral Crystal?
 If it's POS, then what's considered a durable glass material? ..while keeping it reasonably priced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: Merde! never mind I think I found the answer. After mineral crystal goes saphire crystal, right? What's the cheapest watch that's made of saphire crystal?


----------



## ka-boom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LordofDoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_PS: Those Android watches look really cool, I'm going to go take a look on Amazon, brb._

 

What did you think?


----------



## LFC_SL

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Peyotero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_EDIT: Merde! never mind I think I found the answer. After mineral crystal goes saphire crystal, right? What's the cheapest watch that's made of saphire crystal? _

 

Just to point out that sapphire is difficult, not impossible to scratch

 Accordingly its described as scratch _resistant_, not scratch _proof_


----------



## Peyotero

Well yeah, naturally. If you'dve (<i just made this up) wanted scratch proof you'd need some dimond crystal


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What did you think?_

 

I thought they were quite stylish at a really reasonable price. I've linked my brother to the Amazon page, he's in the market for a watch ^_^


----------



## Tech2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tell me more about this one.._

 

Ok:

 It starts out as a plain Seiko 'military' style watch like this:

Seiko Automatic Nylon Strap Military Watch SNK809 SNK809K2

 It's a basic Seiko military style watch, with the very popular, accurate, and bullet-proof 7S26 automatic movement. The case is stainless steel with a bead-blasted finish and screw-on display back. Comes on the nylon strap pictured and is very comfortable.

 A fellow named Harold Ng (goes by the screen name of 'yobokies' at the WatchUseek forums) modifies the watch with a Sinn-style dial and hands. A similar looking Sinn sells for nearly $1000, while the Seiko sells for $118.

 Now, I am in NO WAY comparing my Seiko to Sinn, but it is a similar look for a lot less money.

 IIRC, the total cost of the watch, including EMS shipping from China to Michigan was $132. The watch arrived in an astounding three days.

 If you are interested, visit watchuseek.com and search for posts started by user 'yobokies'. He sells a wide variety of modified Seiko watches at reasonable prices.

 I will also PM you with the address to his photobucket page and yahoo email address. Check out his photobucket pictures and send him an email. He is very good to work with, and will try to put together any combination of dial and hands you like, on the watch of your choice.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tech2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok:

 It starts out as a plain Seiko 'military' style watch like this:

Seiko Automatic Nylon Strap Military Watch SNK809 SNK809K2

 It's a basic Seiko military style watch, with the very popular, accurate, and bullet-proof 7S26 automatic movement. The case is stainless steel with a bead-blasted finish and screw-on display back. Comes on the nylon strap pictured and is very comfortable.

 A fellow named Harold Ng (goes by the screen name of 'yobokies' at the WatchUseek forums) modifies the watch with a Sinn-style dial and hands. A similar looking Sinn sells for nearly $1000, while the Seiko sells for $118.

 Now, I am in NO WAY comparing my Seiko to Sinn, but it is a similar look for a lot less money.

 IIRC, the total cost of the watch, including EMS shipping from China to Michigan was $132. The watch arrived in an astounding three days.

 If you are interested, visit watchuseek.com and search for posts started by user 'yobokies'. He sells a wide variety of modified Seiko watches at reasonable prices.

 I will also PM you with the address to his photobucket page and yahoo email address. Check out his photobucket pictures and send him an email. He is very good to work with, and will try to put together any combination of dial and hands you like, on the watch of your choice._

 

You see his stuff on the WUS sales corner, too, fairly often. Very nifty...give it a look.


----------



## TheRobbStory

Thanks for the information, guys! My old boss is a big watch collector, and I fell in love with the Sinn 656 he brought back from Germany last year, which is probably why I was instantly attracted to the modded Seiko posted above.

 After scratching the crystal of my 4 month old Citizen Nighthawk last week, I've been looking around for something I won't worry so much about abusing. I'll contact Yobokies this week and see what he's got.


----------



## apnk

Here are my two german divers: Stowa Seatime and Sinn U1


----------



## Lifter59

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wankerfx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Try saving up a little more and get a TSAR - that's my next watch for sure.

 These things are REALLY tough. Also, avoid the JSAR at all costs, unless you're only going to use it for diving (That thing is MASSIVE, and would look ridiculous on a bare wrist)._

 

That would depend on how large your wrist is...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just got the JSAR (and it is amazing). On me it looks fine as the watch still sits well within the width of my wrist. I bought several of the Maratac ZULU watch bands as well. I wear it on the very last hole on the band...

 I also have a GSAR (Automatic) on the SS Bracelet and a TSAR that also uses the Maratac ZULU bands as well. The TSAR is going to be sold in the near future...

 I also just bought a Nixon 51-30 All Black with SS Bracelet. I will post comments once I have had a chance to wear it a bit....


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lifter59* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That would depend on how large your wrist is...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just got the JSAR (and it is amazing). On me it looks fine as the watch still sits well within the width of my wrist. I bought several of the Maratac ZULU watch bands as well. I wear it on the very last hole on the band...

 I also have a GSAR (Automatic) on the SS Bracelet and a TSAR that also uses the Maratac ZULU bands as well. The TSAR is going to be sold in the near future...

 I also just bought a Nixon 51-30 All Black with SS Bracelet. I will post comments once I have had a chance to wear it a bit...._

 

I agree, I don't think the JSAR is too big unless you have a small wrist. If you wear your Zulus on the last hole, you have me beat...2nd (Maratac Heavy) or 3rd (Maratac S or Bond) hole here. And I thought I had a big wrist.

 That Nixon is a monster...your wrist will get a daily workout from that sucker.


----------



## Lifter59

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree, I don't think the JSAR is too big unless you have a small wrist. If you wear your Zulus on the last hole, you have me beat...2nd (Maratac Heavy) or 3rd (Maratac S or Bond) hole here. And I thought I had a big wrist.

 That Nixon is a monster...your wrist will get a daily workout from that sucker._

 

Here are a few pics of the JSAR and the Nixon....


----------



## ka-boom

What do you guys use to store/display your watches?

 Since I dont have the original boxes for most of my watches, I'm looking for some kind of jewelry "tree" that I can store the watches on. Rather than scattered around my dresser top. I have about 10 watches and always adding more, thanks.


----------



## leftnose

You can buy specialized watch boxes:

* Watch Box | Mens Jewelry Boxes | Wood & Leather Watch Boxes for Storage

 but they can be crazy expensive so you have to look around for a good deal and a sale.

 The other thing that works, depending on the size of your watch are the plastic fishing lure boxes made by Plano and others you can get in any sporting goods store.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lifter59* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here are a few pics of the JSAR and the Nixon....













_

 

Ha! Love the maroon Zulu. I have one just waiting for my Kobold to get back from getting re-PVD'ed. 

 Wrist shots for both!


----------



## apnk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What do you guys use to store/display your watches?

 Since I dont have the original boxes for most of my watches, I'm looking for some kind of jewelry "tree" that I can store the watches on. Rather than scattered around my dresser top. I have about 10 watches and always adding more, thanks._

 


 I use a pelican case.


----------



## immtbiker

With the Pelican case, do you use individual pluck and peel cutouts for each watch?


----------



## apnk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With the Pelican case, do you use individual pluck and peel cutouts for each watch?_

 

I really don't know what you mean, but mine looks almost like this: Watchuseek Watch Fora - View Single Post - Pelican Case


----------



## Samgotit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kugino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_beautiful watch! i have an oris in the repertoire and i get great compliments on it. i always have people smell the rubber band...cocoa butter!!_

 

I had no idea. I've had mine to my nose all day. Any idea why it smells so good?

 I'm thinking of ordering a strap from here:
Serie Coris

 But now I think I'd miss the smell of the rubber. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With the Pelican case, do you use individual pluck and peel cutouts for each watch?_

 

Looks plucked. Good idea.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apnk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really don't know what you mean...[/url]_

 

http://www.pelican.com/oem/customize...pick_pluck.php


----------



## immtbiker

Yup. Pick and pluck (sorry, I called it pluck and peel).

 I use Pelican cases for diving and headphones. The foam is cut into hundreds or thousand of square quadrants which, using any item you want stored, and toothpicks, you can form a perfect inlay to hold and protect.

 Great idea. Don't know why I never thought of it.

 Shared ideas are priceless.


----------



## TheRobbStory

Just ordered my first automatic from Yobokies. It should turn out like this:


----------



## Peyotero

classy


----------



## ka-boom

Very cool looking, TheRobbStory.

 There's just something about all those "diver" chronograph watches I find so ugly and repulsive. I don't know if it's all that crap around the front of them, the gigantic bold letters, or all those little meters and dials on the inside - but I find 99.8% of them to be terribly busy and cluttered looking. I mean, who actually uses those little dials anyways? What are they doing, measuring the barometric pressure? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm guilty of having one of those silly watches, I just happily sold it on ebay though. 

 Example pic of what I'm describing






 I love love love the clean uncluttered look.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just ordered my first automatic from Yobokies. It should turn out like this:




_

 

Love the watch! did a search on Yobokies and got a lot of hits but not a site can you point me? Thanks.


----------



## woof37

Well said KB. Chronos are more annoying than useful or attractive, but as I find out every time I read a WUS post...beauty is absolutely in the eye of the beholder. People fall all over themselves for some HIDEOUS watches.

 Dig the mil watch, TRS. Baby likey.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very cool looking, TheRobbStory.

 There's just something about all those "diver" chronograph watches I find so ugly and repulsive. I don't know if it's all that crap around the front of them, the gigantic bold letters, or all those little meters and dials on the inside - but I find 99.8% of them to be terribly busy and cluttered looking. I mean, who actually uses those little dials anyways? What are they doing, measuring the barometric pressure? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm guilty of having one of those silly watches, I just happily sold it on ebay though. 

 Example pic of what I'm describing






 I love love love the clean uncluttered look._


----------



## immtbiker

Yes, cluttered watches remind me of the parody on SNL that makes fun of CNN and gives about 20% of the screen for Wolf Blitzkrieger and the other 80% is various ticket tape headlines going in all directions.

 Wolf has to bend down to get his face on the screen.


----------



## nickyboyo

Fair play, that Yobokies modified Seiko is stunning in it's simplicity and functionality. I like very much.


----------



## Aevum

i love oris divers, but i saw one in real life, its huge,


----------



## ka-boom

I just used Oris as a quick example from a google image search.

 Same argument could go along with Seiko, Casio, Omega, etc.


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Wankerfx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Damn, I really want that watch! I'm going to graduate from my General Issue to a TSAR after I'm done University. Personally, I'd take a Marathon watch over an Omega and a Rolex. It's high quality at a low cost, and I like how it's relatively unknown. 

 It's also a plus when they're one of the few companies that still uses Tritium dials!_

 

 I have a Tritium dial but personally, I would prefer getting one with a modern lume on it. The Tritium has a short half-life, 10 years or so I think, and it gets an ugly brown patina after a while. My watch is 10 years old and while the Tritium is still strong enough to read at night, I can already see the patina setting in and the Tritium isn't strong enough for a low light/dusk situation.


----------



## Nocturnal310

i love some Seiko concept watches....one was designed like the one Aki Ross was wearing in final fantasy spirits within movie.


----------



## ka-boom

How about the new Fossil "S+arck" line of watches?

Sample from ebay

 Some look good, others hideous.

FOSSIL - S+arck


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Born2bwire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a Tritium dial but personally, I would prefer getting one with a modern lume on it. The Tritium has a short half-life, 10 years or so I think, and it gets an ugly brown patina after a while. My watch is 10 years old and while the Tritium is still strong enough to read at night, I can already see the patina setting in and the Tritium isn't strong enough for a low light/dusk situation._

 

A lot of people like that patina. While I am somewhat neutral, the look of a vintage Speedmaster with slightly brown markers is quite nice.

 The SARs were originally made with a standard "Maraglo" lume:











 I prefer, and own, this style over the H3 dials. Broadarrow currently has some of these original-style SARs in stock.


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A lot of people like that patina. While I am somewhat neutral, the look of a vintage Speedmaster with slightly brown markers is quite nice._

 

I don't like the patina on the Speedmaster too much. For me, the genius of the Speedmaster Pro is that the watch is instantly readable. The white on black provides a great contrast and the thin hands obstruct little. The use of the small seconds makes the watch look like it has stopped when you first glance at it. A lot of chronographs, like that bloody Police watch that was shown earlier, are too busy, too flashy. It takes too long to interpret the watch. So what I do not like about the eventual brown patina is that it changes the white/cream hour ticks to a brown that blends in more with the black matte background of the dial.

DealExtreme: $19.82 Leather Band Self-Winding Mechanical Wrist Watch

 Someone suggested this watch the other day and the more I look at it the more I'm appalled. The tachymeter isn't correct, for example the 400,90 and 65 are shifted to the wrong place. The edge of the dial is white and the hands are white. Not only that, the minute hand is horrible. The area over the gilded metal is cutout while the area over the white edging is solid but white. It completely hides the minute hand by minimizing the contrasts. And then it has the two inner dials that have no function at all. I really like skeletons, I own a Seagull skeleton, but I want a watch that does not sacrifice too much functionality for aesthetics.


----------



## Peyotero

Hey guys do you have any thought's on buying/bidding watches from eBay?
 Seems a lil' scary because unlike with audio gear, you might _never_ realise it's a replica unless you take it to a "pro" (how you call this guys who fixes watches? )

 I've seen a UK website where they sell replica's and don't even try to hide it. they just say it's a top notch replica and even give you a 1 year warrenty.. how ****ed up is that?

 So I'm assuming that ebay is full of that crap. What do you guys say?


----------



## ka-boom

I've easily bought more than a dozen watches on ebay over the last couple years. Many for myself, but I bought 6 different Seikos from the same seller for my groomsmen in my wedding that are awesome and very much authentic. I've bought swiss army, swatch, seiko, citizen, etc with no problems.

 I can easily recommend these 2 sellers as selling authentic merchandise.

Watches Limited and Premier World.


----------



## Peyotero

I like this one (suits my hemp shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
















 (images borrowed from here)






 But he doesn't specify the model number so I can't find it online outside of ebay.. Also how can you be 100% positive that they are genuine?

 EDIT: oh oops the model # is on the back of the watch on that pic hehe. But still, how can you be sure for sure they're authentic?


----------



## ka-boom

Well, model numbers, simple google lookups, things like that.
 There's nothing cheap feeling about any of the watches I've bought from those 2 guys.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Peyotero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_EDIT: oh oops the model # is on the back of the watch on that pic hehe. But still, how can you be sure for sure they're authentic?_

 

Ta Da: Chronograph.com

 I bought the black version of that exact watch from Chronograph.com. He's a very reputable dealer and you can be sure that you will get a legit watch.


----------



## TheRobbStory

Here are my fine upstanding Citizens:


----------



## Peyotero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, model numbers, simple google lookups, things like that.
 There's nothing cheap feeling about any of the watches I've bought from those 2 guys._

 

That's the thing man. Like I said in my other post, you might never tell the difference. The build quality varies but in some of them it's so good that only that-guy-who-fixes-watches (how is he called again?) will be able to tell.
 The reasoning is that the "good" replica's use the same material and the reverse engineering is so good that they come up with allmost the exact same watch. The prices are low is due to cheap labor (asian sweat shops etc.) and you don't pay premium for the brand name, well, since it's a ****ing replica.
 Now, I'm not saying that those guys you linked to are selling replicas (I sure hope they don't). It's just that there's no way to know unless someone took it to a pro and he confirmed that it's genuine.

 check this out




 it's aint exactly cheap, too.. more then 300$

 For some reason I hate to talk about it. I was just curious how do you guys ensure you buy authentic stuff. Since it looks like many here shop online and I'm pretty new to online shopping.

 leftones@ thanks for the link. they actually go for around 60$ on ebay and I've seen a winning bid for half of that. I hope it's because the guy is selling them without the box (means there's no warrenty, too, right?). I suppose I could ask him. Could they be refubrished or something?


----------



## Tech2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just ordered my first automatic from Yobokies. It should turn out like this:




_

 

Well, you know I like it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Harold does nice work, and it's a great everyday watch for the money.


----------



## vagarach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've easily bought more than a dozen watches on ebay over the last couple years. Many for myself, but I bought 6 different Seikos from the same seller for my groomsmen in my wedding that are awesome and very much authentic. I've bought swiss army, swatch, seiko, citizen, etc with no problems.

 I can easily recommend these 2 sellers as selling authentic merchandise.

Watches Limited and Premier World._

 

Add to this watches59, which is the ebay account for Skywatches, a reputable Singapore-based Seiko AD. I bought a Seiko 5 Military (SNK803K) from them on ebay. 

 If you are wary of ebay and Feikos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, stick to these three sellers, and you will be in good hands.


----------



## Tech2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well said KB. Chronos are more annoying than useful or attractive, but as I find out every time I read a WUS post...*beauty is absolutely in the eye of the beholder.* People fall all over themselves for some HIDEOUS watches.

 Dig the mil watch, TRS. Baby likey._

 

That is so true.

 Personally, I have seen some chronographs that are indeed hideous, but there are some that I love, like the Omega Speedmaster. I WILL own one at some point. For now, I have these two, one of which has a _*slight*_ resemblance to the Speedy:











 I am also a big fan of the Damasko DC66 and Sinn 757 chronographs. They are simply beautiful, IMO.


----------



## Peyotero

Appreciate it vagarach and ka-boom. I'll keep those sellers in mind.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

How is the PVD holding up on that Nighthawk? I had a Nighthawk several years ago and it turned into, as far as I can remember, the only watch I ever sold. To this day, I'm not sure why I sold it. It's a great watch.


----------



## Covenant

Okay, so the seiko direct drive I was looking at before was beyond my budget, so I've been looking further into watches in the sub-$1k AUD price category, with selection criteria being accuracy, durability, and style.

 One I've found that I'm beginning to like more and more is this Tissot:
Tissot Gents Titanium PRC 100 T008.410.44.061.00: Tissot: Amazon.co.uk: Watches

 100% titanium case and band, sapphire crystal faceplate, and a swiss-made quartz movement.

 What do people think? Would this be a good investment? A few people I've shown it too consider it too simple, however I like that sort of simplicity in a watch, I think its classy.


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Peyotero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's the thing man. Like I said in my other post, you might never tell the difference. The build quality varies but in some of them it's so good that only that-guy-who-fixes-watches (how is he called again?) will be able to tell._

 

The guys who fix watches are called Watchmen. 

 PS: That replica looks like crap to me - very roughly built - I never seen the real life Brietling for that model, but I hope it's not really that ugly.


----------



## Peyotero

It's prolly just as ugly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How about this one? http://www.head-fi.org/forums/1452848-post599.html


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Peyotero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like this one (suits my hemp shoes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

_

 

Hey, I likey the strap. Where did you get it?


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Peyotero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's prolly just as ugly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How about this one? http://www.head-fi.org/forums/1452848-post599.html_

 

Maybe. I never quite like Brietlings in general anyway. Most of them are too unnecessary busy and the colour combination doesn't appeal to me.

 PS: Is that a fake Patek?


----------



## Peyotero

I didn't get it, yet. I want to though.
 I'll try to snipe it from ebay. 
 Looks like a decent watch for starters. I like the way the numbers are reversed. Don't have to figure out for 10 mins if it's 5 past 10 or 9 past 10. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT: that ^ was for woof.

 p.s
 yeah, dj mocok, it is. He got it for 25$


----------



## dj_mocok

I must say it's pretty obvious.


----------



## nickyboyo

Why would anyone want to own a fake anything? Go original or go home. Fakes are for fakes.


----------



## Peyotero

Heh yeah and there's nothing more humiliating and embarrassing then getting a fake as a gift. A good friend of mine once gave me a "Rolex" replica saying "here. I have no use for this why don't you have it?.." (his dad brought it from a trip to Thiland). Man.. Was I mad! You're my ****ing buddy right? You _expect_ me to wear it since it's a gift, right? DO YOU REALLY EXPECT ME TO WEAR THAT LOUSY PIECE OF CRAP??!! heh I didn't even try to see if it fits my wrist. From that point and onI started to question our friendship 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and he's a old good friend of mine. We've been through a lot of ****
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I'de rather wear a 1$ Casio calculator then a fake anything.


----------



## hmai18

I am so getting something from Harold as a new daily watch.


----------



## Samgotit

Good taste, bad taste. It's all represented in this thread. 

 But I'd like acknowledge that, at the very least, not a single person here has posted anything near as gaudy, juvenile, MTV, pseudogangster, or failure as watch by Jacob and Co.:
http://www.jacobandco.com/catalog.htm (Warning: bad music is played throughout the site.)


 And that speaks volumes about us.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Peyotero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heh yeah and there's nothing more humiliating and embarrassing then getting a fake as a gift. A good friend of mine once gave me a "Rolex" replica saying "here. I have no use for this why don't you have it?.." (his dad brought it from a trip to Thiland). Man.. Was I mad! You're my ****ing buddy right? You expect me to wear it since it's a gift, right? DO YOU REALLY EXPECT ME TO WEAR THAT LOUSY PIECE OF CRAP??!! heh I didn't even try to see if it fits my wrist. From that point and onI started to question our friendship 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and he's a old good friend of mine. We've been through a lot of ****
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I'de rather wear a 1$ Casio calculator then a fake anything._

 

Are you serious? You got a free watch out of the goodness of his heart, replica or not, and you were mad? He didn't expect squat, except maybe a "thanks". I think he's the one that should be questioning your friendship.


----------



## TheRobbStory

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Samgotit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good taste, bad taste. It's all represented in this thread. 

 But I'd like acknowledge that, at the very least, not a single person here has posted anything near as gaudy, juvenile, MTV, pseudogangster, or failure as watch by Jacob and Co.:
JACOB & Co. > CATALOG (Warning: bad music is played throughout the site.)


 And that speaks volumes about us._

 

*WANT.*


----------



## Peyotero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you serious? You got a free watch out of the goodness of his heart, replica or not, and you were mad? He didn't expect squat, except maybe a "thanks". I think he's the one that should be questioning your friendship._

 

Nah mate I can tell the difference. He just wanted to get rid of it because he didn't want to wear it. He actually got it from his dad. He got his "thanks" though. You're the only one who knows I got mad.
 I still think it's a disrespect and a bad taste to give someone a replica. I'd rather get something cheap but real.
 A gift is a symbol more then anything. What does a fake Rolex watch symbolizes?


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Peyotero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nah mate I can tell the difference. He just wanted to get rid of it because he didn't want to wear it. He actually got it from his dad. He got his "thanks" though. You're the only one who knows I got mad.
 I still think it's a disrespect and a bad taste to give someone a replica. I'd rather get something cheap but real.
 A gift is a symbol more then anything. What does a fake Rolex watch symbolizes?_

 

It's not disrespect. It was free...he asked you before throwing it in the trash. If you didn't want it, you could have said no thanks.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's not disrespect. It was free...he asked you before throwing it in the trash. If you didn't want it, you could have said no thanks._

 

And there's nothing wrong with fakes...Sub fake quality is getting pretty damn good, just look at the Sandoz ones...


----------



## mark_h




----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mark_h* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Very, very, very nice. Love the B&Rs.


----------



## dj_mocok

It's awfully similar to the Lumtec that I pre-ordered. 
 I didn't realise this until I looked at the Bell&Ross picture.


----------



## TubeStack

I read an article the other day that was saying watches are on the way out, that in a decade or two, no one will be wearing them.

 The writer stated that hardly anyone under 30 even wears one now. Also said that there's so many clocks available on cell phones, iPods, etc, that there's no need anymore.


----------



## Samgotit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TubeStack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I read an article the other day that was saying watches are on the way out, that in a decade or two, no one will be wearing them.

 The writer stated that hardly anyone under 30 even wears one now. Also said that there's so many clocks available on cell phones, iPods, etc, that there's no need anymore._

 

Curious where you read that? That writer is a clucking moron. Watches are jewelery. We've been adorning ourselves since we toweled off the primordial ooze, and we will continue.


----------



## dj_mocok

I bet you watches will outlast that writer


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Samgotit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Watches are jewelery._

 

Confirmed.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bet you watches will outlast that writer._

 






 I was considering a Lum-Tec originally as one of my choices. I do like the look better than the B&R (and circular is almost always better than square imo).


----------



## Peyotero

Umm.. it's me again! Can someone please explain this to me?
 895$ MSRP brand new with international warrenty watch bidded for 60$?? Is there a rational explanation for it?

 EDIT: I think I got it. Did some googling and it seems all of those "brands" that are listed here Chinese movements. Also non of the watches has sapphire crystal glass. You'd asume a 2000$ MSRP watch would have it.
 Also seems like all of those brands came out of the same factory. 
 Gorgeous **** though.


----------



## dj_mocok

For 60 bucks I think it's still a good value. Imagine the hassle of putting that thing together. Although I must say that if it's broken then just throw it away. 

 Actually on eBay there are many "German brand" watches that look really nice but selling very cheap. I think they are made in China with very standard movement inside. Still okay for daily beater watch though.


----------



## ka-boom

Nice B&R!


----------



## TheRobbStory

Two days direct from Hong Kong to my left wrist:


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Two days direct from Hong Kong to my left wrist:




_

 

That is very minimalist and professional-looking. Nice watch.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Anyone have a Yay or Nay on this watch? Or the Sekio brand in general?

Amazon.com: Seiko Wrist Watches-Seiko 5 Men's SNK621 Automatic Mechnical Self-Winding Grey Dial Watch: Watches


 Was looking at PO Knock offs but i hear they normally die after 6-12 months


----------



## dj_mocok

Seiko 5 is a very good value watch.


----------



## saintalfonzo

I'm thinking about buying a new watch (like I have for about 10 years now), and most likely a kinetic. Like this image, but with a diver band.


----------



## nineohtoo

Is that an SNX427? If so, I'm trying to find a cheap black faced one right now. I want to toss it on a TAD gear diver band, and a bund of some sort, perhaps a nice leather one. I still like my 173, but I keep staring at Tunas and my eyes light up lol.


----------



## tevez32

I wear a Rolex Date with a dark blue face plate. At each hour position there is a small bar rather than arabic or roman numbers. Right now I have it with the original stainless steel band. Eventually I would love to buy a gold Daytona or an IWC Portuguese with a leather band.


----------



## dj_mocok

Gold Daytona is too sugar-daddy looking for my taste. Would much rather have IWC Portuguese.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TubeStack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I read an article the other day that was saying watches are on the way out, that in a decade or two, no one will be wearing them.

 The writer stated that hardly anyone under 30 even wears one now. Also said that there's so many clocks available on cell phones, iPods, etc, that there's no need anymore._

 

We had a long discussion about this very topic about 20-30 pages ago in this thread. Lots of different opinions.
 You might want to dig it up.


----------



## TheRobbStory

Some better photos of my Seiko..


----------



## immtbiker

I have 2 Seiko's (one of them Kinetic) and I love them both!

 I've never seen one that didn't have any Seiko logo on the dial.


----------



## Tech2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Some better photos of my Seiko..














_

 

Cool watch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And two days? I thought mine arrived surprisingly fast at three days (to Michigan). Great watches and great service from Harold.

 There are a few other 'modders' that all do quality work from what I've seen, but Harold's work and customer service are top notch AND affordable.

 And for the record: I'm not a shill, just a very satisfied customer.


----------



## Tech2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have 2 Seiko's (one of them Kinetic) and I love them both!

 I've never seen one that didn't have any Seiko logo on the dial._

 

That's a Seiko 5-series automatic with a custom dial and hand set.


----------



## leftnose

Nice photos, TheRobbStory!


----------



## hmai18

Was that two days via the expedited EMS shipping, or regular parcel? Then again, I suppose it's going to be fast regardless since you're on the West coast.

 Harold shipped mine out today and I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## MadDog5145

Teaser pic of my new addition:






 More when my custom gator strap comes in


----------



## nineohtoo

How was harry's service guys? I'm trying to convert my 173 to a PMMM lol. Someone on watchuseek is selling his 171 face for $50.


----------



## Peyotero

Won those two on ebay (WATCHES-LIMITED) auction.





 SNK803K2 (34$) This one's for work. Looks like something that's capable of eating some saw dust and looking good while at it.





 SNK619K (37$) This one's for... I don't know what it's for. Just thought I might get it aswell for that price.


 They're gonna be my "first watch". I hope they work.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Tech2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's a Seiko 5-series automatic with a custom dial and hand set._

 


 Custom...oh!

 Thanks Tech2. So much to learn and so little time.


----------



## immtbiker

MadDog5145,
 Your watch has a split personality. Is it a Gemini?


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Peyotero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Won those two on ebay (WATCHES-LIMITED) auction.





 SNK619K (37$) This one's for... I don't know what it's for. Just thought I might get it aswell for that price.


 They're gonna be my "first watch". I hope they work.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Im looking at The SNK621K more or less the SNK619K but with a silver background. My only concern about WATCHES-LIMITED is they come from Singapore with no box or manual. No box or Manual but 100% brand new sounds like knock off to me. If anyone has ordered from WATCHES-LIMITED they should chime in and say Yay or Nay.


----------



## dj_mocok

I didn't particularly order from that watch shop, but I also got my Seiko 5 from eBay dealer. 
 Actually there are many legit dealers selling the watch without the box and manual, just watch itself. This is I suppose to minimise cost as much as possible. 
 My Seiko 5 came only as the watch itself, but I can guarantee you it's original. It has see through back and it's very nicely detailed. 

 Over the watch forum there was a post about someone just discovered a fake Seiko 5 dealer - he opened up the watch and you can tell straight away that it's a fake, all the rotor, built, etc... are very rough looking (like a DIY).

 The eBay seller that I got it from is this one. I can tell you that he sells only originals but not sure if he also ships to US. I think he does.

 Speaking of Seiko, I was browsing around last night and found another watch that I would like to buy: 











 Pictures are owned by Watch-Tanaka and Tukesberry of WUS.

 It's a bit "small" for today's trend (only 36mm) but it looks like a very timeless watch and it also has a bit of classic look to it. The only drawback that I can think of is the domed crystal is hardlex not sapphire. 
 I tell you the more you browse the more watches will be on your wishlist. This is not good.


----------



## Covenant

Any oppinions on this Tissot I'm looking at?






 It caught my eye at a local jewelry store. I dont really think the product pic does it full justice. The titanium makes it light and unburdensome, but it still feels solid and well made.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Im looking at The SNK621K more or less the SNK619K but with a silver background. My only concern about WATCHES-LIMITED is they come from Singapore with no box or manual. No box or Manual but 100% brand new sounds like knock off to me. If anyone has ordered from WATCHES-LIMITED they should chime in and say Yay or Nay._

 

While I can't comment on WATCHES-LIMITED, it's quite common for gray market watches, especially Seiko 5s, to be shipped without boxes and papers. That in and of itself it not a warning sign of a knock-off.


----------



## ka-boom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Peyotero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Won those two on ebay (WATCHES-LIMITED) auction._

 

Are you the guy I suggested that seller (WATCHES-LIMITED) to about a week ago? That's a good seller, I'm sure you'll love the quality.


----------



## Peyotero

Yup, same guy. When I'll recieve them I'll, hopefully, thank you for the tip.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a bit "small" for today's trend (only 36mm) but it looks like a very timeless watch and it also has a bit of classic look to it. The only drawback that I can think of is the domed crystal is hardlex not sapphire. 
 I tell you the more you browse the more watches will be on your wishlist. This is not good._

 

Hardlex is pretty darn scratch resistant. My SKX007 has been through quite a bit and the crystal is still in excellent condition.

 Remember that a true JDM watch will never be as big as we westerners might like; the Japanese are generally smaller than we are!


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a bit "small" for today's trend (only 36mm) but it looks like a very timeless watch and it also has a bit of classic look to it. The only drawback that I can think of is the domed crystal is hardlex not sapphire. 
 I tell you the more you browse the more watches will be on your wishlist. This is not good._

 

Hardlex is pretty darn scratch resistant. My SKX007 has been through quite a bit and the crystal is still in excellent condition. Hardlex isn't a soft acrylic; it's a mineral crystal. 

 Remember that a true JDM watch will never be as big as we westerns might like; the Japanese are generally smaller than we are!


----------



## Covenant

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Speaking of Seiko, I was browsing around last night and found another watch that I would like to buy: 




_

 

That Seiko is beautiful, dj_mocok. What series/model is it? It doesn't look like anything in their current production lineup.


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hardlex is pretty darn scratch resistant. My SKX007 has been through quite a bit and the crystal is still in excellent condition. Hardlex isn't a soft acrylic; it's a mineral crystal. 

 Remember that a true JDM watch will never be as big as we westerns might like; the Japanese are generally smaller than we are!_

 

What's JDM?
 Good to hear that Hardlex is pretty scratch resistant - because I got a bit traumatised getting a non sapphire. I used to own an old Tag F1 that didn't have sapphire and it got scratches pretty easily. One knock = 1 scratch.
 I think 36mm is a very good size for a understated dress watch. It still look elegant but doesn't scream for attention.

 Covenant: You can get the watch from this shop if you want to. But you can also try from other shop as well. 
 It's actually a current lineup watch from Seiko. Seiko is going to release a new line of mechanical I think sometime in June, but it will cost at least a grand to get and I don't really like the design so much. 
 I really like this little Seiko though. But I already pre-ordered Lumtec, so I am not sure how to explain to partner about getting another watch.

 By the way, anyone familiar with Seiko's 6R15 movement? Not sure how good it is.


----------



## Aevum

6R15 3hz 21,600 A/H movement, same as in the sumo divers, 

 curious, i thought that a dress watch would use the 6R20 with 28,800 A/H to give it more fluidity,


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_6R15 3hz 21,600 A/H movement, same as in the sumo divers, 

 curious, i thought that a dress watch would use the 6R20 with 28,800 A/H to give it more fluidity,_

 

so to sound stupid is the 21,600 A/H means there are 21,600 movements per hour inside the watch and a higher A/H number means a smoother movement of the hands?


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's JDM?_

 

JDM - Definition by AcronymFinder

 Japanese Domestic Market, i.e. products intended to be sold only in Japan but available elsewhere through the gray market. Common with watches, automobiles, and electronics.


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_MadDog5145,
 Your watch has a split personality. Is it a Gemini? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








_

 

Beautiful Cali Dial!


----------



## vagarach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_so to sound stupid is the 21,600 A/H means there are 21,600 movements per hour inside the watch and a higher A/H number means a smoother movement of the hands?_

 

Indeed. 8 ticks per second (i.e. 28800vph) is when the movement of the hand appears truly 'smooth', though the length of the second hand can affect this. 

 As for not using the 6R20, Seiko is using it in their more high-end watches, like the Premier line. Seiko Spirit/SARB gets the 'lesser' 6R15, but I haven't been able to find an ETA2824 (28800vph) watch for the price of these mid level Seikos. 

 But Seiko is getting very aggressive with pricing, it's a bit unsettling that even the $1000 SBDC007 "Shogun" gets a 6R15 movement. Sure, the case material has Brightz finishing, but the high price point should cover the movement as well.

 For those people getting interested in what Seiko keeps for the JDM, the most popular models can be bought at these 3 highly reputed sellers:

Higuchi Inc
Chino Watch Co Most people know about Higuchi and Seiya, but this company often beats them price-wise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seiya Japan


----------



## ka-boom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Just ordered this from amazon.com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Finally got my android this morning. TOTAL class packaging, you would have thought this thing cost $500 the way it came. It's bigger than I was expecting, and the background of the face is more silver, not white.

 Pics when I get home from work..


----------



## TheRobbStory

Tell me about G-Shock watches.

 I rode in a bike race on Saturday with my automatic Seiko which caused it to lose about 15(!!) seconds that day. It's back to normal now, but that got me thinking about a non-mechanical watch for cycling (I'm on the bike about 200 miles a week) and the beach.


----------



## leftnose

I think there are cycling specific watches, aren't there? Not something I know too much about.

 Anyway, this is my G-Shock: Amazon.com: Casio Men's G-Shock Atomic Tough Solar Watch #GW5600J-1: Casio: Watches

 for the price, it's a fantastic watch. Solar powered with a good power reserve, synchronizes to the atomic clocks during the night, world time, and your other standard digital watch features. Its styling isn't too over the top like some G-Shocks as well.

 As much as I am a mechanical watch person, it's always good to have at least one good quality digital watch. Mine gets a lot of use for setting my mechanical watches when they go onto the wrist after a lay off since I know its time is always right.

 Believe it or not, there is a Watchuseek forum dedicated to G-Shocks: http://forums.watchuseek.com/forumdisplay.php?f=17. Even with our knowledge of headphone minutiae, those guys make us look normal.


----------



## Aevum

im going to pick up a casio Skyrocket G-shock next month, 

 i have an omega seamaster, hamilton X-wind, a Favre leuba daymatic, a Seiko 5 sport, 

 the Seiko i have has a 21,600 A/H 3hz 7S36, which still looks nice and can usualy be baught under 200 bucks, its quite a solid automatic for the price, no hacking (dosnt stop when you pull the crown) and no winding (only charges by movement), but then again, its cheap and very reliable, it keeps time better then the hamilton,


----------



## ka-boom




----------



## DanTheMiataMan

are those numbers painted onto the outside?


----------



## immtbiker

They appear to be on the crystal.


----------



## TheRobbStory

Seems like it would be difficult to read with weird shadows being cast..


----------



## ka-boom

Yes they are on the outside. There's really no shadow, maybe I was a little heavy handed pumping up the blacks in photoshop then.

 On double check, there is a little shadows below the numbers. But I'm more concerned with the hands and where they're pointing, not if there is a shadow or not.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes they are on the outside. There's really no shadow, maybe I was a little heavy handed pumping up the blacks in photoshop then._

 

no worry of them like getting worn off over time?


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_MadDog5145,
 Your watch has a split personality. Is it a Gemini? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

The cali dial is one my favorites. Very unique design and I love it.

 Here are more pics with the strap I have been waiting for:


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's JDM?
 Good to hear that Hardlex is pretty scratch resistant - because I got a bit traumatised getting a non sapphire._

 

Don't. Hardlex is fine and plenty tough.


----------



## dj_mocok

After looking at Grand Seiko now I want Grand Seiko... darn it!
 I wish the stupid Aussie dollar didn't drop that much. If it was still like a few months ago during those good days when 1 Aussie dollar pretty much almost equal to 100 yen, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By the way, anyone familiar with Seiko's 6R15 movement? Not sure how good it is._

 

It's quite good. Equal to ETA watches at higher prices. My Alpinist has the same movement as the watch you have shown there (A Seiko Spirit) and both have Sapphire crystals. Mine runs well within COSC, a little faster (+3 per day when I get a lot of exercise / movement) and a little slower (-1 per day when I'm at the desk all day). Pretty damn good for an automatic. 

 I really like my Alpinist though, I haven't taken it off other than to wash / change the band since I got it. Very nicely constructed, the Seiko Japanese market watches.


----------



## dj_mocok

That's pretty impressive. I am actually surprised that this 6R15 movement is used in so many Seiko watches.


----------



## Tech2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tell me about G-Shock watches.

 I rode in a bike race on Saturday with my automatic Seiko which caused it to lose about 15(!!) seconds that day. It's back to normal now, but that got me thinking about a non-mechanical watch for cycling (I'm on the bike about 200 miles a week) and the beach._

 

That was a total of -15 seconds over 24 hours?

 If so, that is really more than acceptable for an aoutomatic watch. You won't get quartz-like accuracy out of a mechanical watch unless you spend a LOT more for a chronometer. I would expect a watch at this price point could be (in)accurate up to 20-25 seconds per day and still be considered acceptable. You can get some of these 7S26 movements to regulate better but there is a wide tolerance. Some WIS's obsess over it, I just try to enjoy the hobby.

 Having said that, nothing wrong with getting a G-Shock to wear when riding. Nothing wrong with getting more watches for any reason, IMO.


----------



## dj_mocok

I bought my partner a GShock for her to use at the gym instead of letting her wear her automatic watch. I think it's better than having your automatic watch dripped with sweat and all that.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's pretty impressive. I am actually surprised that this 6R15 movement is used in so many Seiko watches._

 

It's in so many of the Japanese market Seikos. Divers, dress watches, outdoor watches. Very popular movement with owners too, lots of people like it for the accuracy and build quality. It's really just an improved version of the 7s26, which has been the low end workhorse of Seiko's line for years, and continues to be in every "Seiko 5" and Seiko Monster.


----------



## MadDog5145

Quick wristie of my newest addition: Omega Seamaster Professional 2255.80


----------



## immtbiker

It seems like the buckle would irritate your wrist or your palm.

 What is that a cutout of? It looks like the "Yellow Submarine".


----------



## ka-boom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 What is that a cutout of? It looks like the "Yellow Submarine"._

 

The new york skyline?


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 It seems like the buckle would irritate your wrist or your palm.

 What is that a cutout of? It looks like the "Yellow Submarine".[/i]
 [/td] [/tr] [/table]


It is a cutout of a submarine. It's in honor of the Italian navy, I think, whom Panerai was the main supplier off for watches.

 And the buckle isn't noticeable at all on the wrist._


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Quick wristie of my newest addition: Omega Seamaster Professional 2255.80




_

 

Why would someone buy a watch like that.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















 a clean watch is a happy watch


----------



## MadDog5145

Ah nice 2254. That's the one I wanted to originally get, but decided I had enough black faced watches, so went with the electric blue.


----------



## ka-boom

Do all Omega's have those enormous gawdy 20,30,40,50 numbers on them?
 What does that big black ring even do, anything?

 Are there any that are just simple and clean?


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do all Omega's have those enormous gawdy 20,30,40,50 numbers on them?
 What does that big black ring even do, anything?

 Are there any that are just simple and clean?_

 

Diver watches are going to look like that from pretty much every company. (and yes, the bezel twists to mark minutes. you put the triangle on the current minute-hand mark to "time" from that point. important for divers with limited air supplies)


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do all Omega's have those enormous gawdy 20,30,40,50 numbers on them?
 What does that big black ring even do, anything?

 Are there any that are just simple and clean?_

 

Check out Omega Aqua Terra, Railmaster, Speedmaster Professional, or Hour Vision.

 One of the last two is my most likely next purchase.

 Heavily leaning towards to the Speedmaster Pro:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXBCm...eature=channel


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Wooo just got a Seiko SNK621k







 Paid a bit more than i wanted but whatever. <3 14% ebay cashback


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Nice watch. I still kick myself for not picking up a 2254 when they were still produced. I just love the saber hands and dial texture and very much prefer the watch in general to the Planet Oceans.

 I do have a Railmaster 2802 on my want list but it currently sits at #3 so it might be late next year before I pick it up (#1 is a Stowa, no biggie, but #2 is a JLC Reverso and that calls for a bit of a break from watch buying both before and after).


----------



## immtbiker

It's getting pretty close for our Lum-Tec pre-orders, no?

 Can't wait.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's getting pretty close for our Lum-Tec pre-orders, no?

 Can't wait._

 

good sell me ur 112!


----------



## immtbiker

I'd be willing.

 If you're serious Billy, shoot me a PM


----------



## hmai18

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wooo just got a Seiko SNK621k

 <SNIP>

 Paid a bit more than i wanted but whatever. <3 14% ebay cashback_

 

Is the cashback promo back on? This is not good for my pocketbook.


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's getting pretty close for our Lum-Tec pre-orders, no?

 Can't wait._

 

Mine's August. 4 more months


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hmai18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the cashback promo back on? This is not good for my pocketbook._

 

Always has been but has been floating at 6-8% just recently went back to 14%.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_good sell me ur 112!_

 

Hey Billy

 How are you?

 Here's one for you






 Eric


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice watch. I still kick myself for not picking up a 2254 when they were still produced. I just love the saber hands and dial texture and very much prefer the watch in general to the Planet Oceans.

 I do have a Railmaster 2802 on my want list but it currently sits at #3 so it might be late next year before I pick it up (#1 is a Stowa, no biggie, but #2 is a JLC Reverso and that calls for a bit of a break from watch buying both before and after)._

 

For 5 points:

 Did you notice the difference between the this watch and the one posted above it?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 USG


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's getting pretty close for our Lum-Tec pre-orders, no?

 Can't wait._

 

Hi Aaron

 Just wanted to say hello. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Eric


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's getting pretty close for our Lum-Tec pre-orders, no?

 Can't wait._

 

For some of you lucky dogs, yep. I have a B2 or B3 reserved....probably July at earliest.


----------



## soulrider4ever

That watch is pure hotness!


----------



## dj_mocok

The white M7 Tungsten look really nice. They just posted pictures of the prototype of the dial.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Did you notice the difference between the this watch and the one posted above it?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Easy: the bracelet. The first watch has a Bond style bracelet while the second has the Speedy style bracelet. There's a reason why I chose the second pic.


----------



## vagarach

Just arrived from Japan, my new Seiko SARB033:


----------



## LFC_SL

Looks nice, though I wonder how it would look on a leather strap

 Saw the Police Twingear mentioned on here couple pages back in person today

 I've seen smaller jet engines


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vagarach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just arrived from Japan, my new Seiko SARB033:




_

 

That looks nice. How solid is the bracelet? I like bracelet that feels solid. But that looks very solid to me.

 By the way, I don't quite get Seiko's pricing. If you look at SARB029, the movement is exactly the same, and looks like the bracelet is identical too. Yours is with sapphire crystal front, but the SARB029 is with hardlex front. And it's actually less water resistant too. So how come the SARB029 is actually more expensive? 
 Unless the domed hardlex crystal is actually quite more expensive than sapphire? (it's around $40 more)

 If you look at SARB023, that's even much more expensive than yours but from what I can see is they are pretty much almost the same watch?


----------



## vagarach

The links are all solid SS, even the endlinks, and it feels that way too. It's also finished in such a way that it feels soft to the touch, so wearing it is very comfortable.

 Yeah Seiko has gotten very aggressive with the prices across the board. The 023 though, I think the cost is more because the case has a crown guard and it has some unique styling cues. For the 029 the hardlex is domed, but its _crazy_ doming, the thing sticks a good 3mm above the bezel! The styling is too retro and classic for it to be anything other than a pure dress watch, so I didn't consider it.

 I think the best value in the SARB line is the 015 Alpinist. At Seiya's prices all of them are bordering on being expensive, but Chino and Higuchi make them better propositions.


----------



## dj_mocok

I noticed the crown guard but really I think it has no purpose for me because the watch is for casual wear I don't really need any sort of protection. 
 I think Seiko SARC009/07 is also a very good value watch. That one is with 6R20 and has power reserve. Although it's beautiful, there's just something that I personally don't click with the design.


----------



## Nisbeth

Stowa Flieger Limited Edition with manual ETA 2801 movement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





























 /U.


----------



## Tech2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nisbeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Stowa Flieger Limited Edition with manual ETA 2801 movement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 /U._

 

Nice.


----------



## Khanate

Wow nice Stowa!


----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nisbeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Stowa Flieger Limited Edition with manual ETA 2801 movement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.nisbeth.dk/uffe/files/Stowa-1.jpg
http://www.nisbeth.dk/uffe/files/Stowa-2.jpg
http://www.nisbeth.dk/uffe/files/Stowa-3.jpg
http://www.nisbeth.dk/uffe/files/Stowa-4.jpg
http://www.nisbeth.dk/uffe/files/Stowa-5.jpg

 /U._

 

Great looking watch!


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Billy

 How are you?

 Here's one for you






 Eric_

 

SWEET!!!!!!

 thanks man, i need to post pics of the different straps i have now for my Navi, i went crazy and bought like 10 of them...i'm like a Panerai owner in a Breitling Body..haha


----------



## dj_mocok

What do you guys think of this? With the asking price of this one, I can actually also get a "lower end" of Grand Seiko. 

 Do you think it is worth the money? Model number is: SAGG013 I assume this is a Japan-only version? I couldn't find any info regarding this one. Maybe not so popular?


----------



## mrarroyo

Very nice looking watch! Hope you get it and post additional pictures.


----------



## dj_mocok

I don't think I'll be getting it anytime soon because it's quite pricey purchase. Still considering many brands and model at the moment. 
 Also I am not sure about the pricing. My perception of Kinetic is a watch that is at most $700 bucks and definitely less than a grand. 

 I also had a look at new upcoming Seiko Ananta - boy those look nice! I don't like their top of the line one because it reminds me too much of a Tag Carrera. But the power reserve and GMT ones are nice though. 
 The thing is they are very very expensive. Not sure if it's a good move to spend that much on a watch these days. 

 Maybe I should just look around the Spirit range - much more affordable.


----------



## bhd812

i read lots of you peeps have the Lumtec stuff on order already..

 im on the reserve list for the m7 with bracelet and the M17..

 haha headfiers think alike!


----------



## h.rav




----------



## dj_mocok

Why does the second hand on Seiko Kinetic Direct Drive ticks, instead of sweeps?
 From what I read is, it is possible to make a sweeping hand but it will consume more energy, but considering it's a Seiko Kinetic - which can store LOTS of power, why didn't they decide to make it sweep to make it more appealing?


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *h.rav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_








_

 

SWEET!

 don't you love the Breitling Deployment? if you want more straps go on ebay and look for a seller named "official time", they sell straps that fit your deployment and watch. i bought two sets from them, really nice quality straps for the money...actually they are great straps!

 i have my Navi on now with her bracelet, though i do like straps just as much these days..


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why does the second hand on Seiko Kinetic Direct Drive ticks, instead of sweeps?
 From what I read is, it is possible to make a sweeping hand but it will consume more energy, but considering it's a Seiko Kinetic - which can store LOTS of power, why didn't they decide to make it sweep to make it more appealing?_

 

It serves a dual purpose. On mine, when you depress the second button it jumps a certain amount of seconds, which indicates how much reserve that you have on the storage charge.


----------



## dj_mocok

Which Kinetic do you have? 
 I really like that Seiko Brightz Kinetic but the price is I think a bit too dear for a Kinetic, especially considering the movement (5D44) is nothing 'special'. I don't mean nothing special as in not good, but not something different, considering the high price. I actually posted this question on the watch forum. 

 I mean I saw some used Kinetic with 5D44 movement sold for less than $500 but the asking price for this watch is more than 2 grand - that's a lot of money for a Seiko Kinetic. I know it has titanium and such, but still, with that price, you are open to many other watch options.

 By the way, what do you think of SPB001? *Geez I looked at too much Seikos recently - Seiko overload...*
 It's a bit 'old' but certainly looks better than many watches that are on current production now. The inside is 6R20 which is not too shabby.
 Do you think it can get away as a dress watch as well?






 PS. Looks like I can only get 1 watch this year and therefore unfortunately I might have to choose to pull out from the Lumtec one... it's a shame really because I like that Lumtec a lot but I couldn't convince my partner with the idea of buying 2 watches in a short period of time (please no whip sound effect
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
 But I too think that it might not be a good idea to spend so much around this time considering we don't earn that much.


----------



## Aevum

i had a chance to pick up that seiko for 500 euros, i regret not doing it, it carries the 6R20 movement which is the 28,800 A/H variaton of the rock solid 6R15 thats found in the mid range divers like the Sumo, its a beautiful watch, especialy when equiped with the brown leather strap,


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which Kinetic do you have?

 By the way, what do you think of SPB001?_

 

It's nice, but I like the 013 that you posted on the previous page, better.

 This is mine (posted way back on page 79):






 I especially like the way that the watch integrates with the band. Got it from Amazon.com. It's my everyday work watch beater.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

DJ mock that Seiko IMO has too much going on it looks cramped to me... But i am a very minimalistic kinda person.


 also newb question but Auto watches can you normally hear it wind in a pretty silent environment when you move it?


----------



## vagarach

It will be different for each watch--a thick case & solid caseback will mean you probably won't hear a thing. But yeah, automatic watches make some noises, they're almost entirely made of moving parts!


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DJ mock that Seiko IMO has too much going on it looks cramped to me... But i am a very minimalistic kinda person.


 also newb question but Auto watches can you normally hear it wind in a pretty silent environment when you move it?_

 

It's pretty cool when its silent around you and you can hold the case right up to your ear and hear the gears moving. One of my favorite things about automatic watches!


----------



## dj_mocok

Immtbiker: 
 The previous Seiko Kinetic will set me back around AUS$2400 I think, whereas the SPB001 is only merely a third of the price ($850). 

 If you like the integrated look of the band, actually the SPB005 (in calf leather) looks very integrated, there's no gap between the leather and the case of the watch. 











 The black one also has a roman dial. Although I like roman dial, it looks a bit busy to me. They do come in white dial one, and the roman dial look much cleaner but I don't really want white/silver dial.






 This is another picture of SPB001 which I think looks better than previous one (image is taken by John I think)






 I showed those 3 watches to my partner and she liked the black roman dial one the most and the white one the least.

 By the way, Dan's question also made me wonder - the tick tick tick that we hear from automatic (which is very fast tick) is it equal to the bpm of the watch?
 So that means if the watch has 28,800 bph, we can hear 28,800 ticks per hour?


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Immtbiker: 


 By the way, Dan's question also made me wonder - the tick tick tick that we hear from automatic (which is very fast tick) is it equal to the bpm of the watch?
 So that means if the watch has 28,800 bph, we can hear 28,800 ticks per hour?_

 

mine was more of the main spring. like when i started the watch it says to shake it and if it is really silent in the room you can hear the main spring wind up. but the 28,800 bph is also a crazy concept to think of something spinning that many times per hour on my wrist.

 *edit* leftnose showed me how newbish i am


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_concept to think of something spinning that many times per hour on my wrist. (well mine is only 21J not 28 =()_

 

If by 21J you mean your watch has 21 jewels, the number of jewels has nothing to do with the BPH of the movement. Jewels are used as bearings as they are very hard and have a low coefficient of friction.

 The BPH of a movement depends on the balance wheel and spring.


----------



## hmai18

Woot. USPS shows that my package left Brooklyn today, which means I should be getting my Yobokies mod before the week is out. It should end up looking fairly similar to the Sinn 656, abeit with a slightly more conspicuous date window:


----------



## -=Germania=-

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Samgotit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good taste, bad taste. It's all represented in this thread. 
 But I'd like acknowledge that, at the very least, not a single person here has posted anything near as gaudy, juvenile, MTV, pseudogangster, or failure as watch by Jacob and Co.:
JACOB & Co. > CATALOG (Warning: bad music is played throughout the site.)
 And that speaks volumes about us._

 


 This is almost as bad as the Diamond/Crystal Skull (both equally bad)

 For the Men: 









 *Yes this one is for men - as it is the VERY large 50mm face. *

 And the Ladies:


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If by 21J you mean your watch has 21 jewels, the number of jewels has nothing to do with the BPH of the movement. Jewels are used as bearings as they are very hard and have a low coefficient of friction.

 The BPH of a movement depends on the balance wheel and spring._

 

Don't forget the escapement!


----------



## dj_mocok

What does escapement let escape?


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What does escapement let escape?_

 

The escapement and balance wheel regulate the rate at which the energy from the mainspring is released. Basically it controls the timing of the watch. Most mechanical wrist watches use a lever escapement. It is a stopper for the energy of the mainspring that oscillates back and forth and it is what causes the "ticking" sound of a watch. Often the escapement will be directly connected to the seconds hand of the watch and the speedy oscillation is what gives the second hand its "sweep" motion. I believe this is why a center seconds hand is considered a "complication," technically (I could be wrong about that, however). The simplest mechanical watches have an off-set seconds hand attached to the escape wheel, or no seconds hand at all. I could be wrong about that stuff. I've forgotten some things about the inner workings of mechanical wrist watches.


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The escapement and balance wheel regulate the rate at which the energy from the mainspring is released. Basically it controls the timing of the watch. Most mechanical wrist watches use a lever escapement. It is a stopper for the energy of the mainspring that oscillates back and forth and it is what causes the "ticking" sound of a watch. Often the escapement will be directly connected to the seconds hand of the watch and the speedy oscillation is what gives the second hand its "sweep" motion. I believe this is why a center seconds hand is considered a "complication," technically (I could be wrong about that, however). The simplest mechanical watches have an off-set seconds hand attached to the escape wheel, or no seconds hand at all. I could be wrong about that stuff. I've forgotten some things about the inner workings of mechanical wrist watches._

 

I am not sure I want to know more about that because my little brain already hurt trying to comprehend that.
 But it would be great if we can see a digital 3D simulation of how the movement is build right from the very single screw though. There must be a video like this somewhere.


----------



## krmathis

I have had a major urge for the Panerai Luminor Power Reserve 44 mm with titanium strap for a while.
 ..but until recently we have had no local distributor/dealer. That's in place now though, so I will certainly check them out closer...


----------



## Philimon

^ I have two of these... Bought one for me, then my wife took ownership so I bought another. They were my first watch purchases. I want my next watch to be one of those imaginably goofy cell phone watches...


----------



## ka-boom

So I finally got around to taking a decent shot of my new Android. 
 Nikon D300 + 50mm 1.8 with SB600 flash triggered wirelessly behind me, bounced and diffused off wall opposite watch.


----------



## TheRobbStory

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Philimon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 ^ I have two of these... Bought one for me, then my wife took ownership so I bought another. They were my first watch purchases. I want my next watch to be one of those imaginably goofy cell phone watches..._

 

I've got one of those, too. I'm thinking about ordering a NATO band for it, though, as the one it came with is terribly uncomfortable.

 Pictured here with a Fossil strap I borrowed from the watch I wore in middle school (c1993).


----------



## Philimon

^ Wow, a new band can really change the entire look. Seems more classy and expensive now, vs the original "military" look it had going. At least that is what I thought the first time I saw this particular watch.

 NATO band?:


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am not sure I want to know more about that because my little brain already hurt trying to comprehend that.
 But it would be great if we can see a digital 3D simulation of how the movement is build right from the very single screw though. There must be a video like this somewhere._

 

Here is an animated illustration of the function of the escapement:

THE ESCAPEMENT: An Animated Explanation of Function - TimeZone

 Here is the index for the glossary on timezone. If you look at all of it, you will have a good idea of the functions of a simple mechanical wrist watch.

Illustrated Glossary of Watch Parts - TimeZone

 I think it is good learning for anyone who wears a mechanical watch. It increases the appreciation of it all as well.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Philimon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_NATO band?:



_

 

Not quite. True NATO strap have metal hardware:






 I prefer Zulu bands myself as they don't require the end of the strap to be folded over:





 (not my watch but I do have the same strap)


----------



## immtbiker

Do you have any seeds left over from your magical "Watch Tree"?












  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is an animated illustration of the function of the escapement:

THE ESCAPEMENT: An Animated Explanation of Function - TimeZone_

 

The wheels on the bus go, round and round...round and round...


----------



## Alex_O Rules

I love my Raymond Weil. It was a reward to myself for a professional achievement. The next one will be an "oil slick black face" on an Omega Aqua Terra.


----------



## hmai18

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not quite. True NATO strap have metal hardware:




_

 

It looks like metal hardware, just PVD coated flat black.


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is an animated illustration of the function of the escapement:

THE ESCAPEMENT: An Animated Explanation of Function - TimeZone

 Here is the index for the glossary on timezone. If you look at all of it, you will have a good idea of the functions of a simple mechanical wrist watch.

Illustrated Glossary of Watch Parts - TimeZone

 I think it is good learning for anyone who wears a mechanical watch. It increases the appreciation of it all as well._

 

Still don't quite get it. Nevermind though. hehe... 
 I think I am like one of those people that says "I don't know what you put in it, but it tastes great!". The escapement technology and the whole automatic is a bit Colonel Sanders' secret recipe to me.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Still don't quite get it. Nevermind though. hehe... 
 I think I am like one of those people that says "I don't know what you put in it, but it tastes great!". The escapement technology and the whole automatic is a bit Colonel Sanders' secret recipe to me._

 

Actually its easy when you look inside a skeleton watch and see how the Escape interacts with the Balance Wheel on one side then how it works in conjunction with the Third and Fourth wheels. 

 this may make it a bit easier for you to see how it works..

The Wheel Train - TimeZone

 in this video you can see the pallet fork turning the escape wheel as the balance wheel bobs back and fourth..

YouTube - Skeleton watch

 when you see a skeleton watch start up slowly after a few turns of the crown then you can easily spot the balance wheel bob back and fourth. 

 look on youtube for other skeleton views, hope this helps a bit

 Edit: heres another video that might help you get the picture..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co2YA...eature=related

 P.S. a mechanical watch is truly amazing!


----------



## discordianist

Here are few watch shots that I've taken. Althou I've sold most of these already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope this shows the diversity of my watch habbits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And no that ain't even close to what I have and had.. Just few selected shots to reflect my style and addiction.. I could do same post about fountain pens as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And pocket watches, and headphones, and speakers, and girlfriends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well maybe not the last one thou.. my significant other wouldn't like that now would it.


----------



## Woody469

I like this thing. The second hand sweeps around the face without jumping, the movement that is inherent in the few Rolex's I have seen.
 Also the back is completely "skeleton while the front is "skeleton at the 9 o'clock. Will try to get a better picture .


----------



## dj_mocok

Alright, I think I am understanding it a bit (just a tiny bit)
 By the way it looks like the Seiko Premiere that I have previously ordered have reached Australia and passed through custom. So hopefully it arrives tomorrow and then maybe I can post some pics on weekend.


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Edit: heres another video that might help you get the picture..

YouTube - A. Lange & Sohne

 P.S. a mechanical watch is truly amazing!_

 


 That's a really cool illustration of a Lange chrono. I like how you can see the function of the column wheel.


----------



## dj_mocok

My Seiko just arrived today. Review ?


----------



## immtbiker

Pictures first, review to follow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just like when I was a kid and I would go with my father to the barber shop (remember those?), they would have copies of Playboy on the table, and I found the pictures more interesting than the columns


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pictures first, review to follow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just like when I was a kid and I would go with my father to the barber shop (remember those?), they would have copies of Playboy on the table, and I found the pictures more interesting than the columns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I am still working on the pictures for the review - was a bit lazy so I was sloppy when taking pictures. Now I regret it because I already tidied all the equipment and too lazy to set it up again. 

 Anyway, this is not picture but I think even better - the video of the watch that I just took earlier. It shows the second hand ticks.

Seiko SPB001 Video (Vimeo).
 I made the video not that terribly large so that dialup users can finish the video download within 4 hours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please excuse the background noise - it was in front of a TV and there's also cracking noise - I think from the camera.


----------



## immtbiker

What language is that, being spoken on the tele?


----------



## dj_mocok

Japanese. My friend was watching it, although I don't understand the language.


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am still working on the pictures for the review - was a bit lazy so I was sloppy when taking pictures. Now I regret it because I already tidied all the equipment and too lazy to set it up again. 

 Anyway, this is not picture but I think even better - the video of the watch that I just took earlier. It shows the second hand ticks.

Seiko SPB001 Video (Vimeo).
 I made the video not that terribly large so that dialup users can finish the video download within 4 hours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please excuse the background noise - it was in front of a TV and there's also cracking noise - I think from the camera._

 

Nice watch! Is that a power reserve on the left side of the dial? I'd like to see the whole watch, the lugs and bracelet and everything. I am seriously considering a Seiko Auto. Either that or an Omega Railmaster.


----------



## ka-boom

I think a review is in order!


----------



## dj_mocok

Yes, more pictures are coming soon after I finished the review. Hopefully in a few days time.


----------



## hmai18

Received my modded Seiko 5 today:


----------



## Wankerfx

Finally got a hold of my camera, here's a picture of my General Issue:


----------



## TheRobbStory

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hmai18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Received my modded Seiko 5 today:_

 

Welcome to the club!


----------



## hmai18

Thanks! I've been waiting for two weeks, and I have to say, it's definitely worth it. Although next time, I'm paying the extra $15 for expedited.


----------



## TheRobbStory

If you're in a rush, it's worth it. Mine arrived two days after I ordered it.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *hmai18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Do you have a small wrist or is that case size larger than normal for a Seiko 5?


----------



## leftnose

Picked up a Sirtoli Andreas strap and Bob Davis deployant for my Speedmaster:






 Sigh: one of these days I'll get a set of decent studio lights so these pictures don't always turn out like crap.


----------



## Dusty Chalk

The last watch I got (and I haven't felt the urge to buy another one since):


----------



## hmai18

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you have a small wrist or is that case size larger than normal for a Seiko 5?_

 

Small wrist (just a bit over 6.5")


----------



## ka-boom

Here is a link I just found deep in the depths of my bookmarks folder.

 Watch of the day deals. (sorta like woot.com)

Daily watch deals!


----------



## Samgotit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here is a link I just found deep in the depths of my bookmarks folder.

 Watch of the day deals. (sorta like woot.com)

Daily watch deals!_

 

Here's another:
ChronoShark | The Watch Deal a Day Site


----------



## LordofDoom

My favorite of those sites is watch.1saleaday.com.

 Seems to get the best stuff (or a higher % of it is good).


----------



## voicemaster

Seiko Frankenmonster, Seiko Black Monster, Seiko Kinetic Auto Relay, 2 Citizen Eco-Drive


----------



## voicemaster

Lume shots of the 2 Seiko "Monster"


----------



## madmax7

What is the case size on that 5 Sport?


----------



## dj_mocok

Here, as promised, the Seiko SPB001 review.

 I posted on the review side of WUS watch forum, but the link should take you straight to the review. 

 PS: If you are using dialup internet, God have mercy on you.


----------



## voicemaster

madmax7: The case width is 50mm. This is a huge watch


----------



## Arainach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here, as promised, the Seiko SPB001 review.

 I posted on the review side of WUS watch forum, but the link should take you straight to the review. 

 PS: If you are using dialup internet, God have mercy on you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *The Review* 
_This is by no means a subjective review_

 

I think you mean objective here.

 Nice review.


----------



## madmax7

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *voicemaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_madmax7: The case width is 50mm. This is a huge watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Blue one on the way! CURSE YOU! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have the Invicta Corduba in all black. 52MM! It is a tank.

 Post pics later.


----------



## madmax7

Nice looking watch Mocok.


----------



## dj_mocok

Whops, objective it is. Thanks for pointing that out - fixed now.
 Glad that you liked the review.


----------



## vagarach

Wow, dj_mocok, killer review! In terms of thoroughness, you win! My review of the SARB033 now looks rather inadequate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 What lens did you use for those shots? Dedicated macro I'm assuming, the detail is superb.


----------



## Azazel90x

Just bought me one of these babies, its the perfect watch. 

The MilitaryTimes Gear Shop - Military Watch


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vagarach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, dj_mocok, killer review! In terms of thoroughness, you win! My review of the SARB033 now looks rather inadequate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 What lens did you use for those shots? Dedicated macro I'm assuming, the detail is superb._

 

Thanks! For the pictures, I alternate between using my DSLR and point&shoot. 
 The macro lens that I used was 90mm, that's why I switched to using P&S because I was too lazy to set it up and 90mm for a product still shot is a bit inconvenient. 
 I remember the crown shot (with yellow background one) and the housing shots were made with my P&S.

 Thinking to make another watch review..


----------



## Arainach

I was cleaning out a box in the attic and found my binary watch hidden away. It got lost in a box of computer part boxes when I built my PC ~3 years ago apparently (explains why I couldn't find it). Talk about a conversation piece.





 (This pic is blurry because it's taken without flash one-handed on a longish exposure; the one at the Thinkgeek site linked above is much better - mine looks nearly identical to that in person)


----------



## dj_mocok

Between these two, which one do you think is nicer? 
 Or is it even nice?

 I can't quite decide which one looks better.


----------



## Arainach

I like the one on the right, but I've always been a fan of minimalistic designs.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Between these two, which one do you think is nicer? 
 Or is it even nice?

 I can't quite decide which one looks better.




_

 

Honestly? Neither. (no offense intended)


----------



## dj_mocok

I think the one of the left (red coloured one) is a bit difficult to match with your outfit (unless you wear colourful shirts often).
 Yeah, maybe the one on the right is a bit safer choice.
 I like the left one for being different but I am just afraid that it might actually look a bit cheesy.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the one of the left (red coloured one) is a bit difficult to match with your outfit (unless you wear colourful shirts often).
 Yeah, maybe the one on the right is a bit safer choice.
 I like the left one for being different but I am just afraid that it might actually look a bit cheesy._

 

Your fears are probably accurate.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think the one of the left (red coloured one) is a bit difficult to match with your outfit (unless you wear colourful shirts often).
 Yeah, maybe the one on the right is a bit safer choice.
 I like the left one for being different but I am just afraid that it might actually look a bit cheesy._

 

Red is not so bad


----------



## Peyotero

aye the left one looks kinda cheap...

 EDIT: whoops beaten... was talkin to woof and mocok


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

So i saw this watch today couldnt snag the name

 It had a small skeleton view on the front and the name ended with either oam or om and started with i think a B. Was a pretty big watch face 40ishmm in size made my Seiko 5 look tiny. Anyway shooting in the dark with such little info but if you know of the watch company many thanks.


----------



## dj_mocok

Crap, bad news - partner was not convinced that I am entitled to get another watch. Might have to wait til next year which is a bummer. Have to find a way to persuade her. But the thing is, after looking at both, now I don't find them especially nice anymore.
 [size=xx-small]Although this might have something to do with the fact that I've been checking Campanola watches..[/size]

 By the way that red watch is nice. But I don't think I can get away with red watch.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Crap, bad news - partner was not convinced that I am entitled to get another watch. Might have to wait til next year which is a bummer. Have to find a way to persuade her. But the thing is, after looking at both, now I don't find them especially nice anymore.
 [size=xx-small]Although this might have something to do with the fact that I've been checking Campanola watches..[/size]

 By the way that red watch is nice. But I don't think I can get away with red watch._

 

You didn't ask my advice and I hope I'm not being a jerk, but I will give you some very good advice concerning watches....find THE watch you love, regardless (within reason) of cost. Work towards it. Then stop. If you think you like a watch, or you like parts of it...you don't like the watch. The folks on the forums with 15 or so "affordable" watches never seem to truly love any of them...they keep 'em for a few weeks, post pictures, then flip them on the sales corner at a loss. The people I know who are happy with their collections are the ones with an everyday watch, then maybe a dress watch, and that's about it. Your weapon/watch of choice will mean a lot more to you if its somewhat exclusive...and not something you can plunk down a few hundred for to briefly satisfy an itch.


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You didn't ask my advice and I hope I'm not being a jerk, but I will give you some very good advice concerning watches....find THE watch you love, regardless (within reason) of cost. Work towards it. Then stop. If you think you like a watch, or you like parts of it...you don't like the watch. The folks on the forums with 15 or so "affordable" watches never seem to truly love any of them...they keep 'em for a few weeks, post pictures, then flip them on the sales corner at a loss. The people I know who are happy with their collections are the ones with an everyday watch, then maybe a dress watch, and that's about it. Your weapon/watch of choice will mean a lot more to you if its somewhat exclusive...and not something you can plunk down a few hundred for to briefly satisfy an itch._

 

See Woof, that's the thing, I still love my watches so I can't part with them to fund a new purchase. I'm the worst ain't I ? hehe... Luckily I don't have expensive watch collections.

 I could stop with headphone but for some reason watch is a bit more difficult. But hopefully this is just a seasonal thing and I will stop eventually.

 But see look at this one, how can you resist that hardcore curved sapphire? And the hands? And the dial? I should ban myself from watches sites.


----------



## laxx

Campanola. I think they're beautiful, but I'd rather get a Spring Drive.


----------



## dj_mocok

Spring Drive is a bit too expensive for me. Well actually Campanola too (the one I like). If I were to get Spring Drive, I think I'd have a hard time deciding between Spring Drive, Grand Seiko, or Credor because from each line there is at least one model that really appeals to me (although none of the prices appeal to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 Actually that Campagnola, as much as I love the details, I am not sure whether it will suit me or not. That's the thing with watches, you can find a watch that looks so beautiful, but it might not necessarily suit you. I think the reality is, Credor watch will probably look better on me than those Campanola watches - they look more like a watch that you wear with a nice suit.
 Thankfully all my watches that I got, they all suit me even though some of them I got without trying them on.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_See Woof, that's the thing, I still love my watches so I can't part with them to fund a new purchase. I'm the worst ain't I ? hehe... Luckily I don't have expensive watch collections.

 I could stop with headphone but for some reason watch is a bit more difficult. But hopefully this is just a seasonal thing and I will stop eventually.

 But see look at this one, how can you resist that hardcore curved sapphire? And the hands? And the dial? I should ban myself from watches sites. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

Because while the crystal is interesting, it's way, way, waaaay too busy. You will be much happier with classy and conservative over flashy and busy in the long run. Or maybe not.


----------



## mark_h

Two of my all time favorites.


----------



## superfishal

Nothing special here, but watches that I really like...





 Kr3w Velocity - 44mm face and leather band





 Invicta Corduba Chronograph - This thing is huge and very heavy





 Just to show how big it really is





 Bulova Diamond - Very light, barely even notice you're wearing it


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *superfishal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Bulova Diamond - Very light, barely even notice you're wearing it_

 

Ha Bulova was the name!

 Found it 

 Bulova 96A101


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ha Bulova was the name!

 Found it 

 Bulova 96A101_

 

That's the one I have ^_^!

 How do you like it?


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LordofDoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's the one I have ^_^!

 How do you like it?_

 

Dont have it. Wish I did. I just have a Seiko 5.

 BTW on that watch you have is it hand windable and hackable?


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dont have it. Wish I did. I just have a Seiko 5.

 BTW on that watch you have is it hand windable and hackable?_

 

I am unsure, I do not think it winds by hand, it's got a kinetic energy rotator thingy in the back like most of the automatic watches I've seen.


----------



## pearljam5000

Here's my new watch,the pic is crappy and is taken with a cell phone...

DSC00331 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pearljam5000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my new watch,the pic is crappy and is taken with a cell phone...

DSC00331 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!_

 

Oh noes not a Tokyo Flash Watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!


----------



## dj_mocok

I thought that's a heater


----------



## pearljam5000

Hehe,well i have a vintage Omega,i have a Tissot and some other watches,i wanted something different,what's wrong with Tokyo Flash anyways?
 and it does not look like heater!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LordofDoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh noes not a Tokyo Flash Watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!_


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pearljam5000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hehe,well i have a vintage Omega,i have a Tissot and some other watches,i wanted something different,what's wrong with Tokyo Flash anyways?
 and it does not look like heater!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Kebab Heater.






 Sorry mate, I was just pulling your leg! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Enjoy your watch!


----------



## immtbiker

What time is it?

 It's shish kebob time, of course!


----------



## pearljam5000

Hehe,thank you for making me feel good about my watch..it's 240$ well spent


----------



## ka-boom

$240 !?!


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pearljam5000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hehe,thank you for making me feel good about my watch..it's 240$ well spent_

 

Well at least it's different. Too many people out there wearing Rolexes and Seamasters IMO. We need more people like you.

 PS: Lol - shish kebab time. Now that's a watch that lots of blokes will like to have. Oh yeah! Kebab time!

 Damn I feel like eating kebab now.


----------



## nicholaus

My watch =)

http://i488.photobucket.com/albums/r...DSC00403-1.jpg

http://i488.photobucket.com/albums/r...a/DSC00401.jpg


----------



## pearljam5000

i wanted something different...that's why i bought it.
  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well at least it's different. Too many people out there wearing Rolexes and Seamasters IMO. We need more people like you.

 PS: Lol - shish kebab time. Now that's a watch that lots of blokes will like to have. Oh yeah! Kebab time!

 Damn I feel like eating kebab now._


----------



## nickyboyo

mark h, great taste in watches there champ, those Junghans Max Bill re-issues are stunning. The wind up mechanical white faced model has infected my mind....


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_And there's nothing wrong with fakes...Sub fake quality is getting pretty damn good, just look at the Sandoz ones..._

 

shh dont let them know that lol

 anyway, i wear a "fake" watch... i love the watch but there is literally no way i could ever buy one since so few were ever made and i would have to sell everything i own to buy one lol

 everone that knows about watches is blown away when i tell them its not real... ive had people not believe me that its a "replica"! lol

 but ya, i dont care, it tells the time, and i like it, so you know what, if you have the money and ability, more power to you... i dont, but it does mean i have to dress really nice to match it lol


----------



## vagarach

Well, they're more like _ripoffs_ (homage in marketing speak) of Rolex design rather than fakes. Like the Debaufre/Steinhart Ocean 1 is almost $500, and the fit and finish is probably good enough to not appear cheap or knockoff-ish to the untrained eye. Only thing is the bracelet, the links look a bit flat.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vagarach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, they're more like ripoffs (homage in marketing speak) of Rolex design rather than fakes. Like the Debaufre/Steinhart Ocean 1 is almost $500, and the fit and finish is probably good enough to not appear cheap or knockoff-ish to the untrained eye. Only thing is the bracelet, the links look a bit flat._

 

x2. A Sandoz isn't a fake. It's only a fake if it looks exactly like a Rolex, but isn't a Rolex, yet still says Rolex on the dial. 

 This reminds me of a thread over on TimeZone titled _Looking for recommendations for a Rolex that is not a Rolex_:

  Quote:


 [size=xx-small]I am looking for a Rolex, but I don't want anything that resembles Rolex. I want a Rolex, but everybody has a Rolex, so I don't want a Rolex, except that I do. Kind of.

 I mean, I would want a Rolex, but I can't want one, and I do want one, just one that I can't bring myself to want. I want one. Just not a Rolex one. Or to be precise, just not a Rolex Rolex one. Or one that is not very "Rolexy." You see?

 So I'd like your advice about watches that cost about the same as Rolexes, look like Rolexes do, and in fact are Rolexes, but not Rolexes. I have some Rolexes already, but I'm tired of Rolexes, so I want Rolexes. Only not.

 Let me be more specific. I'm looking for recommendations for a watch that is a Rolex Seadweller, exactly like a Seadweller, not a knock-off or imitation or hommage to a Seadweller, but exactly a Seadweller in every respect. But not a Rolex.

 I would like to buy this watch from an Authorized Dealer, but not a Rolex Authorized Dealer. I want my watch to have an authentic Rolex hologram sticker. But the catch is that the Rolex cannot be a Rolex. I really couldn't deal with having a Rolex. I've already told you why. Don't make me explain again.

 I'm looking for a Rolex watch that I can use while swimming, coal-mining, and sculpting. That's my job. I sculpt enormous monuments to Rolex, but I do not like my job. Or rather, I like my job, really I love my job, I just wish that the Rolexes that I sculpt monuments to were not really Rolexes. Not really. Or rather, no. Yes.

 I want my Rolex to be a Superlative Chronometer, and it must perform within COSC guidelines, but please, it should not be a Rolex. It must have "Rolex" on the dial, and I insist upon a watch with the Rolex coronet and a Cyclops lens, but please remember that I prefer this Rolex not to be a Rolex.

 Thanks in advance for your help.[/size]


----------



## cfull

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice watch! Is that a power reserve on the left side of the dial? I'd like to see the whole watch, the lugs and bracelet and everything. I am seriously considering a Seiko Auto. Either that or an Omega Railmaster._

 

If you've decided that the Omega Railmaster is an option, why even bother with the Seiko lol (unless you are talking about a MarineMaster or a Spring Drive or even...gasp...Grand Seiko)

 I was in the Atlanta Torneau yesterday picking up a strap to dress up my poor unloved Seiko skx031 and tried on a Railmaster just for the hell of it. Man, that's a nice watch. Felt so much lighter than my Seamaster 2254.50, and the Omega deployment strap is so comfortable. If I weren't currently obsessed with the Speedy Pro, the Railmaster or a regular SS Aqua Terra would be my next purchase.

 On a side note, its amazing what a new strap will do for a watch. My seiko skx031 had been sitting in the case for a good two months as I find myself not wanting to wear anything other than the Seamaster, but now its interesting again on dark brown leather! Now I just need a deployment clasp since the tang/buckle will probably scratch the hell out of my desk...


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vagarach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, they're more like ripoffs (homage in marketing speak) of Rolex design rather than fakes. Like the Debaufre/Steinhart Ocean 1 is almost $500, and the fit and finish is probably good enough to not appear cheap or knockoff-ish to the untrained eye. Only thing is the bracelet, the links look a bit flat._

 

comeon now, i wouldent be that cliche as to own a fake rolex... ironically the two rolex watches i own are real... (older datejust and a vintage SS submariner)

 the fake i wear every day is a copy of a Graham chronofighter overlord... so nobody knows what it is, but everyone sure does notice it! (i cant tell you how many people ask me if its a grenade!)

 anyway... purchased a (real) ETA 7750 from a friend who is a jewler and had him install it in there... so minus waterproofing and a warranty, its pretty much as good as any other "swiss" chronograph

















 *puts on flame suit*


----------



## ka-boom

How does all that extra "stuff" not gouge you in the arm every time you bend your wrist?
 That looks enormous!


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 How does all that extra "stuff" not gouge you in the arm every time you bend your wrist?
 That looks enormous!_

 

not really... normally it dosent even touch my arm... ex






 if i twist my wrist all the way back, it presses into my arm but its just like something pressing into me, not like a pinch or painful or anything like that... ex..






 i have a large wrist (~8"+) so i put the penny to give you an idea of the size of the watch..


----------



## dj_mocok

Also serves a dual purpose as a miniature portable well-pump. It might come in handy in rougher area. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














 First I'm calling someone's watch a Kebab heater. Now a well pump. I somehow feel like I am not making that many friends around this thread.


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Also serves a dual purpose as a miniature portable well-pump. It might come in handy in rougher area. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 http://learning.physics.iastate.edu/DemoRoom/Images/WellPump.png[/IMG]

 http://www.laguna.gov.ph/NEWS/2005/Nov/tubig_laguna_lrg.jpg[/IMG]

 First I'm calling someone's watch a Kebab heater. Now a well pump. I somehow feel like I am not making that many friends around this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_

 

haha dont worry, im sure a few people have some not-so-kind words for me too


----------



## dj_mocok

By the way, what is that thing for?


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By the way, what is that thing for?_

 

starts and stops the chronograph... the button above it resets the chronograph

 the big seconds hand is actually the chronograph, and the yellow hand is the minute counter for the chronograph... the red arrow to the right is the second hand... thats why the "big seconds" hand is always at 12 o'clock -cause the chrono is stopped


----------



## dj_mocok

Hey do you think we get more watch for the money if we get Nomos instead of IWC?
 IWC watches are gorgeous, but I am not very knowledgeable in terms of either Nomos or IWC's movements.

 I don't think we can get an IWC with the price of Nomos, but I was just wondering, how far are they in terms of quality?

 With IWC you have to factor in the marketing they do and the fancy shops they opened, so that must account for the final price of their watches whereas Nomos doesn't is a small company therefore can provide better watch with the money?


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_starts and stops the chronograph... the button above it resets the chronograph

 the big seconds hand is actually the chronograph, and the yellow hand is the minute counter for the chronograph... the red arrow to the right is the second hand... thats why the "big seconds" hand is always at 12 o'clock -cause the chrono is stopped 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 I see. The Seiko that I saw also got that big button like that too. It must be fun to have an automatic chrono (that works properly) to play around. So far my watches are 'normal' ones.


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey do you think we get more watch for the money if we get Nomos instead of IWC?
 IWC watches are gorgeous, but I am not very knowledgeable in terms of either Nomos or IWC's movements.

 I don't think we can get an IWC with the price of Nomos, but I was just wondering, how far are they in terms of quality?

 With IWC you have to factor in the marketing they do and the fancy shops they opened, so that must account for the final price of their watches whereas Nomos doesn't is a small company therefore can provide better watch with the money?_

 

IWC uses eta movements... they will tell you they are a different "Caliber" or whatever, but basically, like every other watch that uses an ETA 7750 (for the chrono models)

 according to Nomos they use their own movements... which is pretty impressive actually since lately pretty much everyone except the usual suspects (rolex/patek) have been using ETA movements... but they dont seem to have many complications on their watches (chronographs, night day etc) so you know, if its what you like then go for it...

 dont know much about nomos but chances are the quality will be great either way... 

 not sure which IWC you are looking at but check out debaufre... they are very reasonably priced watches built around common/trusted ETA movements

http://www.debaufre.com/


----------



## dj_mocok

The only IWC that I can still reach price point wise and I still like (don't really like Portofino) is the Portuguese Chronograph. I really like the big white dial with blued hours, but then again, if it's as you said, if the movement is nothing special, then maybe it's not the best value then?

 I can think of many many nice watches within that Portuguese price range. Heck, I can even think of many watches that are nice but only HALF the price of that IWC.
 I actually really like the new Seiko Hi Beat but the model is a bit too understated for my taste considering the high price they're asking.

 My perfect watch I think would be something like a Seiko Credor Node but 41mm/42mm with a high beat movement. It doesn't exist.

 I wonder how much is the price limit for a watch before the law of diminishing return really hit hard? I think 2-3 grand will buy you really really nice watch already as long as they are not mainstream Swiss brand ones.

 This is maybe not until next year, so other option maybe split the budget into two watches: one german for dress (since they are very good in their dress watch) and one Japanese casual (either Seiko/Citizen/Orient - mid range one). I really love Credor but it's a bit small... But maybe if I can't find something that I genuinely love without having to compromise this and that, I'd better wait for a future new release or something.


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The only IWC that I can still reach price point wise and I still like (don't really like Portofino) is the Portuguese Chronograph. I really like the big white dial with blued hours, but then again, if it's as you said, if the movement is nothing special, then maybe it's not the best value then?

 I can think of many many nice watches within that Portuguese price range. Heck, I can even think of many watches that are nice but only HALF the price of that IWC.
 I actually really like the new Seiko Hi Beat but the model is a bit too understated for my taste considering the high price they're asking.

 My perfect watch I think would be something like a Seiko Credor Node but 41mm/42mm with a high beat movement. It doesn't exist.

 I wonder how much is the price limit for a watch before the law of diminishing return really hit hard? I think 2-3 grand will buy you really really nice watch already as long as they are not mainstream Swiss brand ones.

 This is maybe not until next year, so other option maybe split the budget into two watches: one german for dress (since they are very good in their dress watch) and one Japanese casual (either Seiko/Citizen/Orient - mid range one). I really love Credor but it's a bit small... But maybe if I can't find something that I genuinely love without having to compromise this and that, I'd better wait for a future new release or something._

 

honestly i would consider very few watches a "value"... that debaufre brand is a pretty good value considering your paying $600 for a watch with a $300 movement... 

 most of the time your paying between $300~$600 for the movement, and the rest is for the case, strap, and the brand...

 a great example of incredible non-value are Panerai's... the Unitas movement their basic models use can be found for around $250~$300... but then they sell the watch for an insane price... but the watches themselves do hold their value... so its really what value you put into the watch, becuase obviously everyone else does too lol

 not sure what movement the Portuguese has... that watch has the seconds at 6 o'clock... 7750 does not support that configuration IIRC and ive never had a watch with seconds at 6 so not sure what movements support that configuration


----------



## vagarach

I think the limit is $800-$1000. At that price you can move up to Seiko Premier, Campanola, or Stowa. After that, unless you're buying something special, a high-end quartz (those 5 second/year ones), or 36000bph auto, or many complications, then considering 'value' is mostly pointless. It's jewelry that you really like, or it represents some historical value or something intangible that speaks to you.

 As for Nomos, I can't see the value given that the Antea is half the price, it's not like Nomos' in-house movement can be any better than a COSC Antea. For such a simple watch with a dead-simple case design, dial design, and leather strap, $1000+ is too much.


----------



## Vertigo-1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey do you think we get more watch for the money if we get Nomos instead of IWC?
 IWC watches are gorgeous, but I am not very knowledgeable in terms of either Nomos or IWC's movements.

 I don't think we can get an IWC with the price of Nomos, but I was just wondering, how far are they in terms of quality?

 With IWC you have to factor in the marketing they do and the fancy shops they opened, so that must account for the final price of their watches whereas Nomos doesn't is a small company therefore can provide better watch with the money?_

 

IWC uses modified ETA movements within the Portuguese Chrono and Pilot lineups. IWC buys the best unassembled ETA movements that they can, and then goes on to replace a lot of the parts with their own parts. They also do additional finishing to the movement. Their Ingeniuer and Portuguese 7 day Automatic lineups is the starting point for their in-house movements based on the Pellaton winding system. In the Portuguese Chrono's case, they do use a modified Valjoux 7750 movement, removing the part where the 9 o'clock seconds dial normally goes. 

 Not sure if you've ever seen an IWC in person before, but they are very, very finely finished, and exude a strong sense of German no-nonsense sharpness and build quality. I didn't even understand the craze behind the Mark XVI with classic black dial (you're paying how much for a dial with plain printed markers??), until I saw one in real life. The quality of the printed numerals was _incredibly_ sharp and bold and had major pop. Take a look at this clasp (from my Spitfire Mark XVI), you just don't see clasps finished like this among other brands in the same price range as the Mark XVI. Also note how each link has a spring loaded button that allows you to easily size the bracelet yourself...not cheap to do. In a nutshell, they are worth saving up for.


----------



## MCC

I've been looking at a replacement for my old Casio G-Shock (ugly, I know- exactly why I'm replacing it).






 What do you guys think of this one? It keeps the major features from my current watch (atomic sync, solar power, tilt-to-light) but looks much nicer. Anything else I should look at in atomic watches?

*Edit:* I ended up buying it at a local store and I'm very happy with it so far. It has an amber LED and a ring diffuser around the outside of the watch face for lighting which actually looks quite nice.


----------



## dj_mocok

Yeah I like the IWC 7 days power reserve too, but the price is wayyy too much for me to afford. 
 Actually after looking at Seiko High Beat SBGH001, I think you really can't complain about that watch. top end movement, nice finish, curved anti reflective sapphire, 40mm in size (unlike usual Seiko which is around 38mm). Blued second hand, display back, etc... The price is more affordable too.


----------



## kelesh7

Issey Miyake's Twelve


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kelesh7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Issey Miyake's Twelve_

 

i dont like it... dial is too busy lol


----------



## dj_mocok

Indeed. Too many bells and whistles for my taste too.


----------



## ka-boom

Man, Im tempted to go for this one.

Watch Daily Deal, Watch Deal a Day Site


----------



## laxx

ME too. I like how it looks, haha.


----------



## dj_mocok

It looks like my wall clock.


----------



## ka-boom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MCC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been looking at a replacement for my old Casio G-Shock (ugly, I know- exactly why I'm replacing it).






 What do you guys think of this one? It keeps the major features from my current watch (atomic sync, solar power, tilt-to-light) but looks much nicer. Anything else I should look at in atomic watches?

*Edit:* I ended up buying it at a local store and I'm very happy with it so far. It has an amber LED and a ring diffuser around the outside of the watch face for lighting which actually looks quite nice._

 

What a coincidence, I just saw this at Kohl's today. Nice looking for a chrono.


----------



## LordofDoom

Anyone happen to snap up today's deal at Chronoshark?

 Truly insane 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ChronoShark | The Watch Deal a Day Site


----------



## N17

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man, Im tempted to go for this one.

Watch Daily Deal, Watch Deal a Day Site




_

 

Might not look so good when its actually worn, when the clear background only serves as a window to a hairy wrist.


----------



## ka-boom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *N17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Might not look so good when its actually worn, when the clear background only serves as a window to a hairy wrist._

 

Exactly why I didn't buy it.


----------



## dj_mocok

Would you pay US$600 for an Eco Drive (Alterna) that has: perpetual calendar, anti reflective sapphire, titanium bracelet, and look nice?
 I am thinking not to have too many automatics especially not so expensive ones because once they require service, it might not be worthwhile to do so (eg. paying $200-300 for a $400-500 watch). Do you think Ecodrive watches can last a long time?


----------



## jbusuego

Just received my new Seiko 5 Men's Military Automatic Watch # SNK805K2


----------



## zeroibis

There was a 40+% off sale on watches so my dad picked me up a Seiko Alarm Chronograph SNAA02:





 I am pretty happy with it and it is definitely the nicest watch I have ever owned.


----------



## vagarach

That Rotary watch would look really good with a leather strap! The hands are very much like the Orient 'mako'.


----------



## Zarathustra19

Man, I'm so jealous as I browse this thread. I've always wanted a really nice watch, but thus far, I've only owned a Fossil and a watch by a golf company (can't recall the brand). 

 My ultimate goal is to own an A. Lange & Sonne. Not sure I'll ever achieve that goal, but it would be nice.


----------



## dj_mocok

A. Lange watches are very elegant, but the thing is, realistically speaking, even if I had one, I am not sure where I would wear it because most of the watch is very dressy and look like something you will wear to a ball/party only. So it probably ended up just sitting in the box.


----------



## chews89

Hey guys, even though my birthday isn't till next year, I've already found myself looking at watches.

 In particular, Tag Heuers. Does anyone here have a favorite Tag?


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chews89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In particular, Tag Heuers. Does anyone here have a favorite Tag?_

 

To me, there is only one Tag worth buying, the Steve McQueen Monaco:


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chews89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys, even though my birthday isn't till next year, I've already found myself looking at watches.

 In particular, Tag Heuers. Does anyone here have a favorite Tag?_

 

I used to like Tag a lot before I knew much about watches. But now I am not really into Tags anymore. 
 I'd rather get Ball than Tag now.


----------



## chews89

leftnose, thanks for the suggestion but I think that looks a bit too dressy for me, I doubt I'll be able to wear that everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dj mocok, what put you off Tags? And forgive my ignorance but what is there to know about watches? For me all that matters is appearance, but are there other factors to consider too? Like performance or the way it functions?


----------



## dj_mocok

Tag as much as I like the design, but for their asking price I have to say that there is not much value in terms of the movement (and to certain extend the quality of the finish).

 But if you are after the basic level eg. Formula 1 quartz series, if you can get it cheap (less than $500) I guess they are fine because at least with Tag you get the brand recognition and they have shops everywhere so it's easy for repair . Not that you need to repair Quartz watches often anyway.

 What's your budget by the way?

 If you like Tag's way of design (not conservative), you can check some of the Ball watches, I like quite many of them. The thing is they are not really cheap but you definitely get more watch for the money compared to Tag though.
 I am not supposed to look at that Ball website too often or else it might ruin my plan of getting a bit better watch next year (not Ball though). Or you can get the watch similar to my Seiko that I reviewed under my sig - It cost me less than AUD$900 all up to get it sent to Australia, very good value for money (no tax because it's less than a grand).
 Or try Maurice Lacroix for more contemporary design. You know you can always go to their website and request a hard copy of their catalogue and they will deliver it very quickly.


----------



## vagarach

Too dressy? Just change the strap and you're set. The monaco is my favourite tag as well.

 I prefer the subdial seconds model though, and it's cheaper too!


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chews89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys, even though my birthday isn't till next year, I've already found myself looking at watches.

 In particular, Tag Heuers. Does anyone here have a favorite Tag?_

 

Link Calibre S, silver dial:


----------



## JadeEast

I just picked up one of these babies at a flea market.
 Battery is dead but It was complete in the box. We'll
 have to see if it still works.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chews89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_leftnose, thanks for the suggestion but I think that looks a bit too dressy for me, I doubt I'll be able to wear that everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That's tecnically a sport watch, not a dress watch but to each his own. I personally very much prefer leather or fabric straps to metal bracelets which is why I posted that model.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vagarach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I prefer the subdial seconds model though, and it's cheaper too!_

 

It's not a Steve McQueen Monaco, though, unless it's a chrono


----------



## dj_mocok

I want Mariah Carey chrono.


----------



## dj_mocok

Okay. We need review just to shake things up a bit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*[size=medium]WATCH REVIEW:
 [/size]* (damn right it is....)
*
 Christiano Domani (supposedly) dive watch. *

 Model Number: I didn't even bother.

*Specs:*
 Case size: 38mm
 Movement: Quartz 
 Weight: Pretty light
 Rotating Dial: Counter clockwise
 Bracelet: Yes it has bracelet

*[size=medium]Review[/size]* (you bet it is...)
 Yes, what we have here is a Christiano Domani watch. I have this watch for a few years already but never really worn it so it still looks new.

 Got it from my partner who had no idea about watch and looks like the sales person who recommended it to her had no idea about watch too. This is what you get when you have a seller and a buyer who got no idea of watch (with the buyer equipped with very limited budget)

 The story is, I asked her to buy me a watch and told her to get something simple and cheap for me (just being polite). And got something cheap she did.

 Well I guess if you are into bright coloured dive watch, it should be okay. But the electric blue is not really my taste. She got it because blue is my favourite colour. Now I'm actually glad that my favourite colour is at least not pink.

 As you can see from the picture, this watch is really blue. It has lume too which is pretty cool. It also has hour hand, minute hand, and second hand. I am glad to report that after a few years, all those hands still move. Surprisingly.

 It also has a few embarassing writings on the dial. 
 1st of all, looks like they never heard of SPACING. I think whoever designed this dial, his spacebar key must be broken when writing the description for the design of the dial. I know Seiko writes Marinemaster as in one word, but I don't like the lack of spacing when writing 660ft=20bar. But I think it's just a pet peeve of mine.

 For all of you R-tards over there, it also conveniently did the math for you. 660feet=20bar (I think). Actually I'm not sure if it's correct. 






 It also has this cyclops crystal ala Rolex. I think Rolex copied it from this company but inflated the price 100 folds with excuses like every single Rolex watch takes a year to make or something like that. To be honest, I couldn't care less if it takes a day to make just don't make me sell my kidney just to get one damn watch. 







 It also have crown engraving (well, it's actually embossed) at the back of the clasp ala Rolex. I think Rolex copied it from this company but inflated the price 100 folds with excuses like every single Rolex watch takes a year to make or something like that. To be honest I couldn't care less if it takes a day to make just don't make me do man-whoring, selling my anus in Phuket for 4 years just to get one damn watch.







*Caseback*
 Yes, as if sticking a *[size=medium]10 YEARS BATTERY [/size]*in front of dial is not enough to embarrass, depress and makes me a laughing matter among watch connoisseurs, This company feels like it is their responsibility to make me suffer more by ENGRAVING the damn [size=medium]*10 YEARS BATTERY *[/size]at the case back of the watch. g0ddamn it...
 Well at least it has engraving. Rolex doesn't even have engraving on the case back.

 I think to compensate the lack of feature, they thought they need to list every single feature this watch has on the case and dial. I am surprised they didn't engrave "It tells time" at the case back.






 Bracelet wise, at least this watch has the decency to include a full stainless bracelet, not hollow bracelet like Seiko 5. 
 And surprisingly, the metal case is very nicely polished. 


 Now rotating dial, 
 Yes it has one. It rotates counter clock wise. It has a feature that makes the dial wobbly to left and right if you wobble it. I think this is to make sure that your dial sits perfectly in the middle of the desired time. 






 Movement:
 Quartz. I think this is the pinnacle of horology. It is very accurate unlike those fancy Rolex and IWC. Why should I sell my anus just to get a watch that is hardly accurate and I need to re-sync it every month or so?

 I only adjusted this watch when I just got it and never touched it since, and I am proud that at least it still tells rather accurate time now. 

 Verdict:
 This watch is cheap. 

 Rating 4/5 among $50 watches. I think considering the price, this is pretty okay watch. At least I don't have to do man-whoring or smuggling cocaine by swallowing condoms filled with cocaine and then later on retrieving it by digging my own turd to afford one.

 Now now, I am not ungrateful or something since she bothered to pick a watch for me, but she also know that I don't quite like it. And she's cool with that and it's a good conversation topic. 

 But that's why from now on I am buying my own watch. And at least this watch was useful for me because I took it to exam when I was at uni. It's useful because I just sat it on my desk and I could use the wobbly rotating dial to remind me how many minutes left I had to come up with BS as if I read the whole chapter before the exam.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now now, I am not ungrateful or something since she bothered to pick a watch for me, but she also know that I don't quite like it. And she's cool with that and it's a good conversation topic. 

 But that's why from now on I am buying my own watch._

 

DJ, I am all about honesty with your sig other...but when somebody puts any amount of thought into a gift for you, you should find a way to appreciate it. I'd be pissed and a bit hurt if my girlfriend took a $50 gift from me and turned her nose up at it. 

 You kinda set her up for fail, though, with that kind of a budget. You can't get much for $50. $200, yes, but $50, no.


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DJ, I am all about honesty with your sig other...but when somebody puts any amount of thought into a gift for you, you should find a way to appreciate it. I'd be pissed and a bit hurt if my girlfriend took a $50 gift from me and turned her nose up at it. 

 You kinda set her up for fail, though, with that kind of a budget. You can't get much for $50. $200, yes, but $50, no._

 

Nah, it's all cool, don't worry about it. I think she also realised that it wasn't really for me. Now I use that as a material to tease her about giving me a weird gift. (same situation as in when I managed to cook some crappy dinner that'd turn a dog into vegetarian, hehe...)

 Many years ago while she was overseas I asked her to get a Nikon P&S camera with specific model in mind, but for some reason she got swayed by shop keeper and ended up getting me an Olympus instead. Which is of course, not as nice as the one I asked for. But it's all good. The previous post was meant to be a joke. I do still appreciate it though, that's why I haven't experimented it by opening the case to take a look at what's inside. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 To be honest, the watch is actually surprisingly pretty solid (apart from the rotating dial), the only thing that I don't like is the colour of the dial. I am surprised that they manage to include a proper solid SS for the bracelet. And so far I think it only gained around 5 minutes since the last time I touched it a few years ago.


----------



## ka-boom

Here's a local story about the police finding a sunken $16,000 Rolex at the bottom of a river 2 years after it was dumped, and it was still ticking.

CPD Finds &#39Sunken Treasures&#39 In The Scioto | NBC4i.com

 They make it out to be a miracle that it was still ticking, but the Scioto river is not exaclty a "deep" river. Maybe 20-30 feet deep MAX in some spots.


----------



## tjkurita

It's a Daytona!


----------



## leftnose

It's a probably a Folex if it's a Daytona, has been sitting for two years, and is still running. Daytonas are automatics and require movement or winding to keep running. Though, the movement involved in retrieving the watch could have been enough to wind it.


----------



## tjkurita

Yeah, I assumed that they got it running first in order to check if it was still working. I doubt if a fake Rolex with a battery movement would keep the water out for that long under that much water.


----------



## TheRobbStory

My first G-Shock arrived yesterday, a DW5600E-1V:






 I wanted something I could wear while cycling, at the pool, beach, etc.


----------



## gdpeck

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Okay. We need review just to shake things up a bit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*[size=medium]WATCH REVIEW:
 [/size]* (damn right it is....)
*
 Christiano Domani (supposedly) dive watch. *
 ..._

 

That is a hilarious review! Thanks for taking the time to write it.


----------



## dj_mocok

I am glad that my watch at least can make people happy.


----------



## evosam

I LOVE watches - big passion of mine....so here are 3 from my collection that really represent the diversity of timepieces.






 1. Speake-Marin Serpent Calendar - not from any of the major watch houses, but from a very talented independent watchmaker. Very traditional in it's look with a real enamel dial....really epitomizes classic watchmaking

 2. Richard Mille 005 - One of the poster childs for new age watchmaking. Very high tech looking, incredible attention to detail, super multi-layered construction and generally a kick ass timepiece

 3. Panerai 233 - 8 day GMT. One of the first inhouse movement equipped Panerais. Whole brand was born out of Italian military use and this one is just so retro, over the top and fairly big. With a 8 day manual wind movement, a super dome crystal - it looks like it came out of the 50/60s, but it's a thoroughly modern watch.. 

 Variety is definitely the spice of life.

 Enjoy!

 -Sam


----------



## gdpeck

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am glad that my watch at least can make people happy._

 

Only one question: What if you replace the 10-yr battery with a 5-yr battery. Do you have to have the face repainted, and the back re-engraved?


----------



## tjkurita

Very nice watches! Love the RM and the PAM! The in-house PAM movements are so great. I am waiting for them to do an 8-day or 10-day Base in 47mm no power reserve, no date, just a sub-second at 9 o'clock. I feel like that would be the most true to the original designs with the old Rolex and Angelus movements in them. 

 Also, Richard Mille is really quite amazing. I feel like they broke the mold by using innovative materials and designs. I'm not quite sure, though. Maybe other makers were doing it before RM. It's certainly a new kind of watch-making.

 Good stuff! 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *evosam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I LOVE watches - big passion of mine....so here are 3 from my collection that really represent the diversity of timepieces.






 1. Speake-Marin Serpent Calendar - not from any of the major watch houses, but from a very talented independent watchmaker. Very traditional in it's look with a real enamel dial....really epitomizes classic watchmaking

 2. Richard Mille 005 - One of the poster childs for new age watchmaking. Very high tech looking, incredible attention to detail, super multi-layered construction and generally a kick ass timepiece

 3. Panerai 233 - 8 day GMT. One of the first inhouse movement equipped Panerais. Whole brand was born out of Italian military use and this one is just so retro, over the top and fairly big. With a 8 day manual wind movement, a super dome crystal - it looks like it came out of the 50/60s, but it's a thoroughly modern watch.. 

 Variety is definitely the spice of life.

 Enjoy!

 -Sam_


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gdpeck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Only one question: What if you replace the 10-yr battery with a 5-yr battery. Do you have to have the face repainted, and the back re-engraved?_

 

Now that is a good question. I think it will be unethical for me to replace the battery to 5 years one. It would be lying to myself then eh? 
 Or maybe as a good customer, if I replaced it with 5yr one, I'd send the watch back to the manufacturer to get it redone to 5 years.


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's a probably a Folex if it's a Daytona, has been sitting for two years, and is still running. Daytonas are automatics and require movement or winding to keep running. Though, the movement involved in retrieving the watch could have been enough to wind it._

 

I took it to mean that watch still works, the wound it up and it was still ticking.


----------



## ka-boom

There was someone in here a couple weeks ago that bought a watch on ebay from seller "premierworld" at my recommendation, I can't remember who it was...

 Did you ever get your Seiko?


----------



## Peyotero

Aye mate I got the seiko's and I love'em. The got delayed at the customs for a while cause I tried to be a smartass and asked the ebay-er to mark them with under 50$ value. That didn't work this time.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also didn't want to post crappy cell phone pics because they ain't doin' justice with the watches, but erm, **** it that's all there is for now.









 So thanks for the tip man. For 36$ each they're a bargain. I love'em. Especially the khaki one.
 Still want this Police Twingear or one of those Honda Seiko's...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT:bleh those pics... treat them as wrist shots and nothing more. this is how the watch _really_ looks like


----------



## ka-boom

Great, they look good!


----------



## FooTemps

Hey all, I'm just curious if any of you have handled the e-ink watches from phosphor.


----------



## dj_mocok

By the way guys, do you sometime buy watch without seeing them in person or trying on your wrist first?
 If you do, how much is the maximum you want to 'risk' it? eg. as long as it's not more than a grand watch...


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By the way guys, do you sometime buy watch without seeing them in person or trying on your wrist first?
 If you do, how much is the maximum you want to 'risk' it? eg. as long as it's not more than a grand watch..._

 

Every single time, so far. The only time I feel you'll have a problem and should potentially try it on first is with a 100% steel watch...ESPECIALLY if you're buying the bracelet as well. I think pretty much every watch wears well, but the weight of it is another matter altogether.


----------



## PerformanceFirst

My parents bought me a SKX007 (gift of my choosing), which I'd only seen in pictures. I knew the watch was on the large side diameter-wise, so that didn't surprise me, but two things about it aren't so apparent in pictures- the thickness of the case (quite substantial with the bezel sitting on top), and the fact that the sides of the case are polished (top is brushed). This makes the watch a bit more showy in person than it is in pictures. I've never had a watch I didn't like the feel of so I let it surprise me.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PerformanceFirst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My parents bought me a SKX007 (gift of my choosing), which I'd only seen in pictures. I knew the watch was on the large side diameter-wise, so that didn't surprise me, but two things about it aren't so apparent in pictures- the thickness of the case (quite substantial with the bezel sitting on top), and the fact that the sides of the case are polished (top is brushed). This makes the watch a bit more showy in person than it is in pictures. I've never had a watch I didn't like the feel of so I let it surprise me._

 

VERY nice choice PF. That's my 2nd-favorite Seiko. Sporty and dress-up-y at the same time.


----------



## glitch39

*An oldie but goodie. Had it for 8 years now, as evidenced by the numerous hairline scratches. They add character to watch IMO. A classic and definitely a keeper*


----------



## mrarroyo

Nice Patek Philippe you have there, always enjoyed that dial.


----------



## dj_mocok

Now I am thinking if I am buying a bit more expensive one, maybe it's a good idea to try it on or at least see it in person first because I am not rich so if this is going to be a one-off expensive purchase, I'd better make darn sure that the watch is perfect for me. What do you think?


----------



## Arainach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now I am thinking if I am buying a bit more expensive one, maybe it's a good idea to try it on or at least see it in person first because I am not rich so if this is going to be a one-off expensive purchase, I'd better make darn sure that the watch is perfect for me. What do you think?_

 

Indeed. Or spend a few hundred on a good replica first to make sure you like it, and if you do than you have a good watch to wear when it might get damaged or stolen.


----------



## corbz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FooTemps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey all, I'm just curious if any of you have handled the e-ink watches from phosphor._

 

I've also been interested in these.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *corbz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've also been interested in these._

 

Me three, although it would help if they'd make some serious designs and not the slightly-cheesy ones they have now.


----------



## dj_mocok

I have an incoming Attesa hopefully by next week on weekend. I hope it's nice because it's for my (self) birthday present. But I believe it's a great value of watch.


----------



## MadDog5145

New addition: Breitling Superocean Steelfish


----------



## Mercuttio

A few weeks ago I traded my Seiko Alpinist (as seen earlier in this thread) for a Seiko Sumo diver. Absolutely a fantastic watch, and it's been keeping +1 / -1 per day. 






 Great sturdy build, incredible lume at night, and a bracelet that's miraculously comfy.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A few weeks ago I traded my Seiko Alpinist (as seen earlier in this thread) for a Seiko Sumo diver._

 

Good. Now, I can finally admit that I am a complete copycat and bought one as soon as I saw yours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As soon as I saw it, I knew that it was the watch for me. My Submariner has been on Sabbatical since I've gotten it.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good. Now, I can finally admit that I am a complete copycat and bought one as soon as I saw yours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 As soon as I saw it, I knew that it was the watch for me. My Submariner has been on Sabbatical since I've gotten it._

 

Heh! You got the Alpinist? Nice! It's an incredible watch for the price but didn't really suit me as well as I had wanted. 

 How's yours keeping time? This 6R15 movement is incredible... my Sumo is losing less than a second a day!

 What I find totally shocking about these watches (the "Sumo" I have, the Alpinist I had, the Spirit line) is that Seiko keeps them as Japanese Domestic Market (JDM) only, and ships their worst junk to the rest of the world. These Seikos have the quality of a watch twice the price... I appreciate patriotism, but they'd make a killing on these in the states!

 Oh, uh, if your Submariner isn't feeling loved, I've got no problem with giving it a permanent home... I'm totally sure my RS1 is of equal value...


----------



## glitch39

*if you want a techie watch, you'd love the Tissot T-Touch. i like it in Titanium and carbon fiber dial*


+ YouTube Video​ _*ERROR:* If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed._


----------



## dj_mocok

I don't like to touch the crystal and leaving smudges everywhere. I personally don't think it's a bright idea to have a touch function on a watch but it seems quite popular.


----------



## jc9394

Just ordered this today, I should receive it in 2 months.


----------



## dj_mocok

Crap now I want Russian watches. This cursed watch interest is never-ending I tell you.
 But good thing is for some reason I have lost a lot of interest in Swiss brand.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just ordered this today, I should receive it in 2 months.




_

 

Why will it take 2 months to arrive?


----------



## basman

Here's mine, Protrek is waiting for a new band, this is my second twincept protrek after retiring the first one.


----------



## immtbiker

Hey...It's summer.

 Whatever happened to our Lum-Tecs?


----------



## noxlord

Hello Guys,

 I was looking at that Panerai Luminor GMT and made some research on the net. I found countless websites advertising replica watches and I found it quite tempting.

 Does anyone have experience with fake watches ? I was thinking of buying one, but I didn't found a lot of info about these replicas.


----------



## mrarroyo

Fake watches are like fake boo_s! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Nice to look from afar but not much fun to play with! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ouch! I may get banned for this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I could not stop my self.


----------



## noxlord

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Fake watches are like fake boo_s! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 Nice to look from afar but not much fun to play with! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ouch! I may get banned for this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I could not stop my self._

 

I understand your comparison very well, Fake boo_s are effectively not cool to play with.

 But still, I wonder if the mechanism of those watches is worth the 120-ish$ they sell them for.


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why will it take 2 months to arrive?_

 

It is out of stock at local dealer and distributor in US, it has get one from the factory or have one of the distributor outside US to ship it here. It is limited to 800 pieces per year.


----------



## CHRIS7509

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Peyotero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Aye mate I got the seiko's and I love'em. The got delayed at the customs for a while cause I tried to be a smartass and asked the ebay-er to mark them with under 50$ value. That didn't work this time.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also didn't want to post crappy cell phone pics because they ain't doin' justice with the watches, but erm, **** it that's all there is for now.









 So thanks for the tip man. For 36$ each they're a bargain. I love'em. Especially the khaki one.
 Still want this Police Twingear or one of those Honda Seiko's...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EDIT:bleh those pics... treat them as wrist shots and nothing more. this is how the watch really looks like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 Was the last picture yours? I wanted to know what camera did you used.


----------



## CHRIS7509

And what model of Seiko is it?, it's nice.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *noxlord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello Guys,

 I was looking at that Panerai Luminor GMT and made some research on the net. I found countless websites advertising replica watches and I found it quite tempting.

 Does anyone have experience with fake watches ? I was thinking of buying one, but I didn't found a lot of info about these replicas._

 

Replicas are a total crapshoot. They're going to generally have a few flaws and rough spots, and often keep terrible time if they're automatic. Though, you could get lucky in that respect. If it's a replica chronograph, forget about that working properly. I've seen

 One thing you should seriously be aware of though is that no matter how close the replica looks in comparison to a real sea-faring watch, it's not going to be waterproof and might even lose its seal in your shower. 

 Frankly, I far prefer a more reasonably priced watch that actually DOES match the quality of a more expensive watch. They're out there... Seiko, Citizen, Mark II (if you be needing Swiss). 

 My company of choice, of course, is Seiko. There's a very good chance that I'll end up with a Grand Seiko GMT as my "engagement watch" in a year or so...


----------



## Peyotero

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CHRIS7509* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Was the last picture yours? I wanted to know what camera did you used._

 

No man. I wish. I borrowed that pic from some blog. Don't know what camera was used, but something tells me that with proper lightening u could use any half decent Point & Shoot camera to get similar results. I could be wrong.

 The model is SNK803K2


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heh! You got the Alpinist? Nice! It's an incredible watch for the price but didn't really suit me as well as I had wanted..._

 

That's why I was inquiring about your awesome choice in bands, it was exactly what I was looking for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh, uh, if your Submariner isn't feeling loved, I've got no problem with giving it a permanent home... I'm totally sure my RS1 is of equal value..._

 

Oh, you must have meant to type "*6*" RS-1's


----------



## ka-boom

Just ordered this one, for $15 I figured what the heck.

Watch Daily Deal, Watch Deal a Day Site


----------



## dj_mocok

Hey anyone knows the best place to buy leather straps? 
 I am currently looking at Watchstyle, looks like they are the most professional looking one I could find.

 I am thinking to get a Champs-Élysées model from Camille Fournet brand.


----------



## bhd812

i bought a bunch of straps from a ebay seller "official time" awhile back. love them for the price and will be buying more straps from them on my future watch also! 

 there are lots of places to buy straps..here is a list put together by a few panerai owners..it may help you find a strap for ur watch...it may!...or may not

STRAPS! A comprehensive list... - Watchuseek Watch Fora


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's why I was inquiring about your awesome choice in bands, it was exactly what I was looking for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Oh, you must have meant to type "*6*" RS-1's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yup! Totally. However, I must insist that you only use one at a time, and keep them all in a pitch black room of my choosing. I will put them all carefully in this pitch black room.. then you just have to fumble around whenever you want that sweet sweet RS1 sound!


----------



## Kon-Masti

That safari-ish looking Seiko looks really good. I've never been too interested in watches, but I think I'm beginning to develop a financially irrational desire for the finer things in life. *Sigh*


----------



## noxlord

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Replicas are a total crapshoot. They're going to generally have a few flaws and rough spots, and often keep terrible time if they're automatic. Though, you could get lucky in that respect. If it's a replica chronograph, forget about that working properly. I've seen

 One thing you should seriously be aware of though is that no matter how close the replica looks in comparison to a real sea-faring watch, it's not going to be waterproof and might even lose its seal in your shower. 

 Frankly, I far prefer a more reasonably priced watch that actually DOES match the quality of a more expensive watch. They're out there... Seiko, Citizen, Mark II (if you be needing Swiss). 

 My company of choice, of course, is Seiko. There's a very good chance that I'll end up with a Grand Seiko GMT as my "engagement watch" in a year or so..._

 

Thanks for the insight. I am curently looking into a Seiko automatic watch (one with the 21 jewels mvt). I already have a citizen 8651 eco-drive watch. I am looking for a watch with a GMT hand that does not need batteries. It's gona be hard to find I guess.


----------



## dj_mocok

Speaking of Citizen, my Attesa just arrived today. It's one beautiful watch! I was having second thoughts while the watch was in transit to Australia, but after I looked at it in person, I'm so glad that I didn't pull out.


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just ordered this today, I should receive it in 2 months.




_

 

Looks like I will get the PAM090 instead of PAM088. A local dealer find this and I can't wait 2 months.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *noxlord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the insight. I am curently looking into a Seiko automatic watch (one with the 21 jewels mvt). I already have a citizen 8651 eco-drive watch. I am looking for a watch with a GMT hand that does not need batteries. It's gona be hard to find I guess._

 

If you don't need a traditional GMT hand, look at a Citizen Nighthawk. I mentioned earlier in this thread that I had one that I sold. It's the only watch I've ever sold and I regret it (which is probably why I haven't sold any others). Its a very nicely finished watch.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you don't need a traditional GMT hand, look at a Citizen Nighthawk. I mentioned earlier in this thread that I had one that I sold. It's the only watch I've ever sold and I regret it (which is probably why I haven't sold any others). Its a very nicely finished watch._

 

I concur. It's a little busy but still very readable, and it's got some fantastic features like that GMT hand. 

 I also think you should take a look at these:
Review of the Bernhardt Instruments Globemaster






 I've heard nothing but good about them, they use a very well known and well respected automatic movement, and they're really quite a deal. No batteries needed in an automatic.

 I'm personally quite partial to the styling of the green version:


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks like I will get the PAM090 instead of PAM088. A local dealer find this and I can't wait 2 months._

 

You can't wait 2 months for something you're going to spend $5k-ish on? Awful female-shopping-at-the-mall mentality to have towards something that costs so much.

 The 088 is so much better looking than the 090...it's not even close.


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can't wait 2 months for something you're going to spend $5k-ish on? Awful female-shopping-at-the-mall mentality to have towards something that costs so much.

 The 088 is so much better looking than the 090...it's not even close._

 

i really like the 088 but couple of my friends has it so something different 090 will be nice.


----------



## dj_mocok

Anyone would like to read a review for Attesa?


----------



## N17

Dievas Flieger Timer- wanted a really simple watch

 sorry for the terrible phone picture, plastic is still on because its not actually my birthday yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 the stock photo is better though


----------



## ka-boom

^
 what is that?

 Edit: nevermind, duh.


----------



## ka-boom

Watch fans: do any of you guys browse the Flickr wristwatch pool?

Flickr: The wrist watches Pool

 Droooool...


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *N17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dievas Flieger Timer- wanted a really simple watch

 sorry for the terrible phone picture, plastic is still on because its not actually my birthday yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 the stock photo is better though




_

 


 thats a nice piece! how old are mind me asking?


----------



## N17

Turning 21.


----------



## noxlord

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I concur. It's a little busy but still very readable, and it's got some fantastic features like that GMT hand. 

 I also think you should take a look at these:


 I've heard nothing but good about them, they use a very well known and well respected automatic movement, and they're really quite a deal. No batteries needed in an automatic.

 I'm personally quite partial to the styling of the green version:_

 

This Bernhard Globemaster is wicked. It's a shame it's out of production. (It would have been too expensive anyway)

 This would pretty much the kind of watch I am searching for. I like the Nighthawk, But i feel like it's uselessly large because I don't need/care for the aviation/pilot stuff around the dial. I just saw the Atessa and it's something I would buy right away if it wasn't so expensive.

 I tend to prefer an Automatic, but fear I will miss the alarm function of a digital watch. Not that I use it right now. AHHHH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so much choice !!!


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *noxlord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This Bernhard Globemaster is wicked. It's a shame it's out of production. (It would have been too expensive anyway)

 This would pretty much the kind of watch I am searching for. I like the Nighthawk, But i feel like it's uselessly large because I don't need/care for the aviation/pilot stuff around the dial. I just saw the Atessa and it's something I would buy right away if it wasn't so expensive.

 I tend to prefer an Automatic, but fear I will miss the alarm function of a digital watch. Not that I use it right now. AHHHH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so much choice !!!_

 


 I got the JDM Attesa and hopefully I can get a review done by early next week. It will make you feel like buying it more.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thats a nice piece! how old are mind me asking?_

 

Very true. I always thought the Dievas watches were kinda cheesy looking, but that one is outstanding. Very, very nice choice my friend.


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very true. I always thought the Dievas watches were kinda cheesy looking, but that one is outstanding. Very, very nice choice my friend._

 

I like the Stowa Flieger a little better. Stowa has some very classic looking designs, but they are expensive. Airman Original - Stowa Uhren ab Werk bestellen und online kaufen The red color and the ribbed bezel makes the Dievas look a too contemporary for me.

 EDIT: Also, you're gonna be waiting a long time for a Stowa Flieger too.

 EDIT EDIT: I really really like the Stowa style, it is understated but very utilitarian. I think the Antea would make a great formal dress watch: http://www.german-watches.com/cgi-bi...showrub--antea


----------



## N17

I didn't really have a budget and I pretty much just went for the Dievas because I preferred its looks. The Stowa does look really nice though, but I actually really liked the ribbed bezel because without it i think the watch looks simply too plain. I really like the bands they have on the Stowa watches though, might have to get similar ones!


----------



## warnsey

My Watch and her ring....


----------



## omegaman

Congratulations, think you got the better deal !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey anyone knows the best place to buy leather straps? 
 I am currently looking at Watchstyle, looks like they are the most professional looking one I could find.

 I am thinking to get a Champs-Élysées model from Camille Fournet brand._

 

thewatchprince.com


----------



## dj_mocok

Thanks for the link. I'll have a look at their collection later.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *omegaman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Congratulations, think you got the better deal !!!!!!!!!!!!_

 

Agreed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love those POs...very nice choice.


----------



## LordofDoom

Thought I'd get another few pictures in here of my Bulova Automatic, I've gone ahead and taken them with a real camera (as opposed to my phone's camera) this time. Excuse the blur if there is any, I'm a poor photographer 



















 I assume I'm not the only one who thinks it's pretty damned big for my small wrists XD


----------



## bhd812

I'm getting Excited over the thought of the next piece! i have 7 different straps coming and a RHD deployment for the watch, i don't like buckles but rather have a deployment instead (perfect tight fit everytime with ease).
 i really can not stand buckles actually, either your to loose or to tight..yuck!

 all straps are Bull leather but two of them are Ostrich, i know but its fun to try something different.


 Last Week i modded my Breitling Diver Pro rubber strap and cut it to fit the Breitling Deployment clasp i use on my Navitimer. been rocking out this way with my Seawolf and i must say it feels GREAT! been using the Seawolf almost everyday since actually


----------



## dj_mocok

I wonder which one is better - RHD deployant or Hirsch ones.

 I am thinking of getting one of these deployants.
 Whats the difference between pusher type deployant and buckle type deployant? (as seen from the link)


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder which one is better - RHD deployant or Hirsch ones._

 

RHD, no question. It is much more secure. I trust them on $$$ watches more than the Hirsch models. I have three or four of them. I use a deployant on all my leather straps (well, almost. I have a few watches with signed buckles where it doesn't make sense to change to an unmarked deployant). Straps last much longer with the deployant vs a standard buckle and once you learn the easy way to put them on, they're much faster than a standard buckle.

 Also take a look at Bob's selection of Di-Modell straps. DM straps are the best on the market, especially the higher end models with the loop anchor and aero lining.


----------



## bhd812

The Breitling Deployment is a pusher type, where all you do is push down and it locks or just pull up and it opens. the RHD i ordered has buttons on the side (like my Capeland S has on its bracelet or like many new Omega's have on their bracelets), where you have to press in two small buttons to open the clasp and release the lock. 
 i really like my Breitling push down but lets see if i like the RHD when it comes in and i have more wrist time with her.

 most people who look into aftermarket deployments either want a single fold or a double fold also, may want to watch out for what the deployment is that your considering buying first.

 i looked at Hirsch deployments but most of my searching of what Pam owners like came back to RHD and to be honest i think $90 is way to much to spend on a third party deployment.


----------



## noxlord

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got the JDM Attesa and hopefully I can get a review done by early next week. It will make you feel like buying it more. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Please no, I just brought a Audio-GD Compass and a pair of Denon AH-D2000.

 After some research on WatchUSeek, I was looking into an Orient Automatic GMT CFE4002B. They can be brought for 170$ and it's a Japanese Automatic mvt.

 I like the Vostok Europe Expedition too. It's more expensive than the Orient, but it looks better.

 At any rate, I need a solid watch.

 In my recent watch-quest-shopping, I began (discretely) looking at the brand and model of peoples watches around me. Timex is the most popular and people with Citizen watch are persuaded they posses the holly grail of watch making. This is kind of disappointing, I never get to find intelligent advices outside internet forums.


----------



## ka-boom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *noxlord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 In my recent watch-quest-shopping, I began (discretely) looking at the brand and model of peoples watches around me. Timex is the most popular and people with Citizen watch are persuaded they posses the holly grail of watch making. This is kind of disappointing, I never get to find intelligent advices outside internet forums._

 

I do the same thing, I always make a point to check out others watches. In my area most people have a Fossil watch, followed by Timex.


----------



## Djren12

My two current watches both by Seiko


----------



## dj_mocok

Thanks guys for the RHD info. I will have a look at the RHD. I might just get the RHD one once I've purchased the watch (will be released in July/August).


----------



## ka-boom

I'm not a big fan of Movado, but this is a good price for $299, isn't it?

ChronoShark | The Watch Deal a Day Site


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not a big fan of Movado, but this is a good price for $299, isn't it?

ChronoShark | The Watch Deal a Day Site




_

 

Yep. Chronoshark always has them good and cheap ^_^

 A week or so back they had a Tag Heuer Link for $800 (it was ~$1500 retail). If I had that kind of cash I may have had to go for it.


----------



## dj_mocok

Phew. Finally, I just finished my review for the new JDM Citizen Attesa. 

 This is the link, hope you guys enjoy reading it.

 PS: And yes Noxlord, you can kiss your wallet goodbye. Now if you excuse me, I have to go back to eating cup noodles for 2 months...


----------



## Quaddy

just plumped for the seiko wn-2 white/silver edition '_think the earth_' watch, for my mother

 if i like it when it arrives, i may go for the normal edition with blue globe, as i have always had a thing for globe/maps on watch dials, and especially one like this which turns in realtime once a day


----------



## John2e

Milgaus coming Saturday

 Finally able to get it less than retail. Albeit -1%

 When it first came out it was selling for 3 times retail


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John2e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Milgaus coming Saturday

 Finally able to get it less than retail. Albeit -1%

 When it first came out it was selling for 3 times retail 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Where are you located? I saw few Milgaus at my local AD and they offer more than 1% off.


----------



## bhd812

AAron's (immtbiker) Panerai 112 came in just under an hour ago, headfier selling watches to headfier...awesome!

 funny part about this watch is when i seen Aaron at Chiunifi 2007 i asked him if i could try his 112 on, neither of us had a thought i would own that same very watch one day..which is today!

 another really weird part of the story is the Watch Serial number 1117 out of 1700 made that year is actually the same day Chiunifi 2007 was on AND it is the very same day i was Born!,,,,omg 

 i already have Pamela (thats the watch name!) on a new strap (one of 7 i received today from Official Time) with the RHD deployment clasp.

 my camera batteries are charging for pics..expect them sometime tomorrow,....

 OMG I am a Panerai Owner!

 now i need to finish my Espresso and open up a cold bottle of Pellegrino while i sit back and listen to some Eros Ramazzotti..


----------



## John2e

The green crystal one??? BTW I am in NY


----------



## bhd812




----------



## immtbiker

Wish I could have one like that (the expresso, that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)!

 Great pics, Billy.


----------



## ka-boom

Ive decided that my next watch should be an *Accutron Spaceview*.
 But let me tell you, ebay is full of these. It's difficult telling the originals from fakes and a converted one.
 Not that the converted ones are bad, but for the money, I want the real thing.


----------



## vagarach

I don't think pellegrino comes in anything other than the classic green bottle! I didn't know sparkling water could be so great 'til I tried some. 

 I've been meaning to try espresso mixed with pellegrino, apparently it's quite good, and I even saw italian coffee soda at the store today


----------



## Charles50

ipodstudio;797430 said:
			
		

> Rolex's do keep pretty awful time, actually, at least all the ones I've had. They always go a few minutes fast on me. This one's been the best, so far.
> 
> I have a Rolex Sea-Dweller that runs 3 seconds slow in 24hr.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vagarach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't think pellegrino comes in anything other than the classic green bottle! I didn't know sparkling water could be so great 'til I tried some. 

 I've been meaning to try espresso mixed with pellegrino, apparently it's quite good, and I even saw italian coffee soda at the store today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

If I'm not drinking coffee/espresso then I'm drinking a small bottle of pellegreno. Problem WAS around my house it WAS hard to get it in quanities large enough to hold me down for a week. Now I have the drisbuter deliver to my bar. It has it's own weird taste forsure and it's just cheap table water. Pelligreno has lemon soda they sell, should try it out


----------



## wotblake

I'm so glad I've never gotten into watches. It's another expensive hobby I do not need.


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_













_

 

Where did you order the strap? I have a PAM090 coming this weekend and want to order few straps.


----------



## Dreamnine




----------



## krmathis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a140/gradosr325/Mucha%20Bella/IMG_2376.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a1...a/IMG_2393.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a1...a/IMG_2399.jpg
http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a1...a/IMG_2415.jpg




_

 

Looking really great. Congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I am quite sure my next watch will be a Panerai. Simply love the looks...


----------



## Kees

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dreamnine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_








_

 

Your first post on HeadFi is a watch?
 OK, why not. 
 It is a very nice watch....


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *krmathis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looking really great. Congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I am quite sure my next watch will be a Panerai. Simply love the looks..._

 


 thanks


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where did you order the strap? I have a PAM090 coming this weekend and want to order few straps._

 

all the straps besides the Nice Black one on the left are from "Official time". total price for 7 straps with a box, two panerai style buckles, and 7 pairs of tubes with shipping was $180.
 not bad and like i said i really like the straps from them i got for my Breitling.

 they do custom straps also, might order a black Croc with Bright Yellow stitching for the Seawolf in the future.

 i have never tried other strap companies like Hirsch or anything more costly so i can not compare them..


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_all the straps besides the Nice Black one on the left are from "Official time". total price for 7 straps with a box, two panerai style buckles, and 7 pairs of tubes with shipping was $180.
 not bad and like i said i really like the straps from them i got for my Breitling.

 they do custom straps also, might order a black Croc with Bright Yellow stitching for the Seawolf in the future.

 i have never tried other strap companies like Hirsch or anything more costly so i can not compare them.._

 

Wow, they are very reasonable. I'm looking at Rob Montana and Ted Su straps, they are over $200 each.


----------



## MadDog5145

I thought the 112 had a polished finish...


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought the 112 had a polished finish..._

 

some do some don't..depends on year i think


----------



## crazyjeeper

Here is my one and only watch which I wear for everything everyday.

 Swiss Army Officers 1884


----------



## ka-boom

You cant go wrong with a swiss army watch. Both Victorinox and Wenger are excellent, and some of my favorites.


----------



## crazyjeeper

Yeah, I have been really happy with it so far. I did have to send it in for a warranty repair a year after I got it, but I hope that was just a one time deal.


----------



## Mercuttio

I'm not quite sure I "get" Panerai. I like the design, but the prices are a real turn off in comparison to other watches that I enjoy the design of equally.

 Tomorrow I get to try on a few possibilities for my engagement watch... I'm pretty excited about it! We're not engaged quite yet, I'm not completely through saving up for ye-olde-ring.


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not quite sure I "get" Panerai. I like the design, but the prices are a real turn off in comparison to other watches that I enjoy the design of equally.

 Tomorrow I get to try on a few possibilities for my engagement watch... I'm pretty excited about it! We're not engaged quite yet, I'm not completely through saving up for ye-olde-ring._

 

I agree that Panerai's pricing is getting a little out of hand now, but due to the recent economy, I get a really good price on Pam90. Talk to the AD, some of them are giving good discount.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not quite sure I "get" Panerai. I like the design, but the prices are a real turn off in comparison to other watches that I enjoy the design of equally.
_

 


 I never could understand the whole "deal" with Panerai myself, even today i really don't get it fully. i mean to me personally the Company has some history but nothing close to what Rolex has done or even Breitling in terms of historic achievements made by the companies themselves. Panerai started making watches for the italian navy but far as i can research they never actually made their own movement until a few years back. also the company itself has been sold and bought twice now.

 the Company was never really known till Stallone wore one in a few movies then the demand was set it and Panerai was finally known, again unlike Rolex or Breitling which where known long before. yet when you go to a jeweler or watch shop they say Panerai is higher level then Rolex or Breitling, much higher..how? i never understood it. 


 that being said after wearing mine for less the a week i have had it now i must say it's a addicting watch once you have it on your wrist. i wear it all over the place even at work, i just love having it on and it seems to fit perfectly if your working or dressing up. my 112 has a really flat back case on it unlike my other pieces which are a bit more rounded, so it lays flat on your wrist. after wearing it for the first few hours i felt my arm was missing something when i took it off to shower. the flat back seems to mesh in with my wrist so it feels like the watch is meant to be on me all the time. another weird thing i noticed is either know the watch is big, ok its huge. the 112 has no real heavy weight and tends to feel more like a smaller dress piece. the feeling you get when wearing one makes you think its like a grown up watch or a man's watch or something, you don't feel tough but you feel mature having it on..i know i am weird. the timing is as spot on as i can tell and the power reserve is crazy long (56 hours i think). if you take a really close look at the watch itself is has nothing on it the looks or feels cheap, in other words it feels like a $5k piece! also the strap changes is just the icing on the cake, you can personalize it everyday to your mood, if your dressing up then put a thinner more dress strap on and the watch fits perfect. if your out in jeans and a t-shirt put a thick strap on and its a sport watch. if your diving or swimming then put the rubber strap on cause the watch can go down 300 meters (which is nuts having a see thru case back).


----------



## jc9394

my current watch...






 and the door bell rang an hour ago...


----------



## Mercuttio

We went to a couple of stores in NYC and I tried on a number of watches.

 I liked IWC watches. I was pleasantly surprised, and they wear quite large I felt.

 As Billy stated, Panerai felt like incredibly high quality pieces. I don't think they're quite for me or my style, but they seemed to be very well made. 

 I was massively dissapointed by all of the Rolexes that I tried on. The GMT IIc was nice and its case was finished well, but many of the others felt so surprisingly cheap. I had been looking at the Explorer II, and man... hollow end links on the bracelet? That and the overall finish on the case felt inferior to my Japanese Domestic Market Seiko. Holding one then the other, I found that my Seiko simply felt better constructed and had better lume. I know that'll ruffle some feathers, but I was totally shocked. I was really ready to love them, and I'd heard for so long how nice they were.

 In the end, we liked Omega Speedmasters the best. Their case finishing felt the best thought out, and I've really wanted a Chronograph. The only glitch is that it's going to be harder to engrave the back of the watch later. Really liked the Broad Arrow GMT, too bad the movement isn't as good as just the normal Speedy Pro and its variations. I'll probably end up with one of those.


----------



## Nisbeth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was massively dissapointed by all of the Rolexes that I tried on. The GMT IIc was nice and its case was finished well, but many of the others felt so surprisingly cheap. I had been looking at the Explorer II, and man... hollow end links on the bracelet? That and the overall finish on the case felt inferior to my Japanese Domestic Market Seiko. Holding one then the other, I found that my Seiko simply felt better constructed and had better lume. I know that'll ruffle some feathers, but I was totally shocked. I was really ready to love them, and I'd heard for so long how nice they were._

 

I agree with you. When I bought my YachtMaster I was actually originally interested in the white-dialed Explorer II but it just feels so cheap and flimsy. The YM feels more solid and definitely feels like you would expect an expensive watch to feel. I am growing to like the Rolex even more than I thought I would because it is so comfortable to wear and doesn't really look out of place anywhere. In fact, I am seriously considering parting with my JLC Hometime because I never wear it after I got the YM.


 /U.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In the end, we liked Omega Speedmasters the best._

 






 Good choice! My Speedy Pro gets, by far, the most amount of use of my expensive watches. It dresses up or down very nicely.


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nisbeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree with you. When I bought my YachtMaster I was actually originally interested in the white-dialed Explorer II but it just feels so cheap and flimsy. The YM feels more solid and definitely feels like you would expect an expensive watch to feel. I am growing to like the Rolex even more than I thought I would because it is so comfortable to wear and doesn't really look out of place anywhere. In fact, I am seriously considering parting with my JLC Hometime because I never wear it after I got the YM.


 /U._

 

What I do not like about Rolex is that their chronograph (and a few of their other watches) is too reminiscent of a dive watch. Why does the Daytona need such a big thick bezel? I do not need the tachymeter to be so prominently visible, it is rarely used in comparison to the chronograph. The Omega Speedmaster Pro and other chronographs like the Navitimer (and Lord knows that Breitling love to cram as much as the can onto a dial) have a much more understated bezel.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Good choice! My Speedy Pro gets, by far, the most amount of use of my expensive watches. It dresses up or down very nicely._

 

Yeah, I borrowed a hesalite one once for a bit and loved it. 

 We're thinking sapphire sandwich brown face (since brown is a good color for me, and because it's not common) or that lovely moon phase.


----------



## ka-boom

Man, those Omegas are so cluttered and busy. It's hard to even see the hour/minute hands amongst all those other dials and bezels. Yikes.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_We're thinking sapphire sandwich brown face (since brown is a good color for me, and because it's not common) or that lovely moon phase._

 

Have you seen the moon phase in person? They look very different and I don't think they're as nice. I'm not a fan of the rings around the sub-dials.

 I really, really like the brown Speedy, though. The only reason why I didn't buy one is because I figured, if I'm only going to buy one, I might as well have it as original as possible. A black watch is more universal than brown, too.

 If you can, get a hesalite watch next to a sapphire. They have a different feel to them. The sapphire is a cleaner look while the hesalite is a little warmer. I went for the sapphire myself.

  Quote:


 Man, those Omegas are so cluttered and busy. It's hard to even see the hour/minute hands amongst all those other dials and bezels. Yikes. 
 

Actually, they are extremely readable watches and their design is really quite clean for a chronograph.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Have you seen the moon phase in person? They look very different and I don't think they're as nice. I'm not a fan of the rings around the sub-dials.

 I really, really like the brown Speedy, though. The only reason why I didn't buy one is because I figured, if I'm only going to buy one, I might as well have it as original as possible. A black watch is more universal than brown, too.

 If you can, get a hesalite watch next to a sapphire. They have a different feel to them. The sapphire is a cleaner look while the hesalite is a little warmer. I went for the sapphire myself.



 Actually, they are extremely readable watches and their design is really quite clean for a chronograph._

 

I think I like the idea of the moon phase, but you're right... it doesn't have the same incredible legibility. I did try one on / look at one in the store though (that new Omega store in NYC is amazing) though. 

 The brown one... there's something really cool happening there. I haven't seen one in person, but I've liked the few pictures I have seen. The Speedmaster I got to borrow for a bit was hesalite and I was very afraid of scratching it. Less breakable I know, but I definitely want to have Sapphire on both sides. The moon phase they had at the Omega store had that on the back... absolutely incredible inside.


----------



## bhd812

Breitling Seawolf may go 10,000 feet below the sea but today i tested it at 15,000 feet above...







 the new Rubber strap fits nice!


----------



## TheRobbStory

Why are you strapped to some man's crotch?


----------



## bhd812

i had a case of the mondays?


----------



## cfull

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think I like the idea of the moon phase, but you're right... it doesn't have the same incredible legibility. I did try one on / look at one in the store though (that new Omega store in NYC is amazing) though. 

 The brown one... there's something really cool happening there. I haven't seen one in person, but I've liked the few pictures I have seen. The Speedmaster I got to borrow for a bit was hesalite and I was very afraid of scratching it. Less breakable I know, but I definitely want to have Sapphire on both sides. The moon phase they had at the Omega store had that on the back... absolutely incredible inside._

 

I have seen a Chocolate Speedy in person before, and its WOW. What a great looking watch. The only bad thing about it is that it doesn't look quite right on the speedy bracelet, you are pretty much stuck with leather straps. 

 Hesalite is very easy to polish scratches out of. You just get you a tube of Polywatch and buff those suckers out. I've even heard of some people using toothpaste.


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Man, those Omegas are so cluttered and busy. It's hard to even see the hour/minute hands amongst all those other dials and bezels. Yikes._

 

Out of all the chronographs that I have seen, the Speedmaster Pro is the most legible of them all. The hands stand out very distinctly against the matte black background. The dial has the minimum of information, just ticks and a few numbers on the subdials. The hands are thin but very striking so they do not obstruct but at the same time are very noticeable. If you want to see busy dials, look at Breitling. I might be able to stand a standard Navitimer but just about all their other chronograph offerings are just jam-packed with as much crap as possible.

Breitling 2009 - BREITLING | INSTRUMENTS FOR PROFESSIONALS TM
Breitling 2009 - BREITLING | INSTRUMENTS FOR PROFESSIONALS TM
Breitling 2009 - BREITLING | INSTRUMENTS FOR PROFESSIONALS TM

 The montbrillant datora is the worst, black lettering on complete white with silver hands inlaid with white? Most of the features will never be used by consumers these days. Who even knows how to use the circular slide rule on the Navitimer? While the features are really interesting, it's just too much clutter for me to want a Breitling.


----------



## dj_mocok

Have you guys watches the Seiko Brightz Phoenix video?
 It makes you want to buy it.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cfull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have seen a Chocolate Speedy in person before, and its WOW. What a great looking watch. The only bad thing about it is that it doesn't look quite right on the speedy bracelet, you are pretty much stuck with leather straps. 

 Hesalite is very easy to polish scratches out of. You just get you a tube of Polywatch and buff those suckers out. I've even heard of some people using toothpaste._

 

I actually don't like bracelets that much. I tend to wear only rubber / leather straps, or NATO bands (I've got one of those on my Sumo right now). 

 While I haven't seen the chocolate Speedy in person, I have seen the Omega leather band that can come with it... it was on a Broad Arrow I tried on. Really, really nice, and I absolutely love that Omega deployant. That's probably what I'll get.


----------



## bhd812

Omega has a new seamaster coming out..

TimeZone: Omega: N E W M o d e l - Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Co-Axial GMT Chronograph


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Omega has a new seamaster coming out..

TimeZone: Omega: N E W M o d e l - Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Co-Axial GMT Chronograph_

 

That's interesting looking, but if it has the same movement as the Broad Arrow GMT it may be more trouble than it is worth. Lots of complaint about those.


----------



## Elluzion

Just bought a Seiko Coutura!

 Cheapest i could get it online was around $288, 

 walked into Kay Jewelers and they were having a 50% on Seiko sale, picked it up for $211 after it was all said and done. what a deal! i'll try to post pics later


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Elluzion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just bought a Seiko Coutura!

 Cheapest i could get it online was around $288, 

 walked into Kay Jewelers and they were having a 50% on Seiko sale, picked it up for $211 after it was all said and done. what a deal! i'll try to post pics later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Nicely done! Welcome to the Seiko family. Best watches for the money, they are! Get those pics up!


----------



## vagarach

Oh wow, the brown sapphire sandwich is something else, what a beauty. It really looks 'proper' as a chrono should.


----------



## cfull

Ugh @ the AT Chrono. They already have Seamaster Bond Chronos and Planet Ocean Chronos, why this?


----------



## John2e

Amazon.com: Oceanus Men's Atomic Timekeeping Watch #OCWM700TDA-1A: Watches

 Anyone know anything about this brand? Looks like Solar power and atomic clock sync


----------



## immtbiker

I see that somebody finally found *Vanilla Ice*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No helmets on a tandem? (not that they would help, but I thought they were mandatory)


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 I see that somebody finally found *Vanilla Ice*! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No helmets on a tandem? (not that they would help, but I thought they were mandatory)_

 

they never said anything about any helmets to me, they did give me the option of a jump suit (which is super heavy and it was 85+ outside). he does look like Vanilla Ice, i was thinking kid and play also..haha


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John2e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Amazon.com: Oceanus Men's Atomic Timekeeping Watch #OCWM700TDA-1A: Watches

 Anyone know anything about this brand? Looks like Solar power and atomic clock sync_

 

In short: The best Casio money can buy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Longer: Casio has a fairly downmarket reputation as a watch brand in America, so they launched a separate brand in order (read: Oceanus) to sell more upmarket watches. I had some hands on time with one and it seemed pretty competitive with Seikos and Citizens in the same price range as far as quality, features, and fit/finish go.


----------



## tjkurita

My first recommendation is to get a Daytona and never look back. You only have one engagement, right? 

 Barring that, if I were looking for something in the price range of a Speedmaster on a strap, I would get one of these:






ƒuƒ‰ƒCƒc SAGK003 »•iÚ× - ƒZƒCƒR[ƒEƒIƒbƒ`Š”Ž®‰ïŽÐ

 It's an automatic, column-wheel, in-house chronograph. One of my favorite new products from Seiko. 



  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I borrowed a hesalite one once for a bit and loved it. 

 We're thinking sapphire sandwich brown face (since brown is a good color for me, and because it's not common) or that lovely moon phase.









_


----------



## immtbiker

When I jumped, they *made* us wear _jumpsuits_ because they did not want the people in the landing zone getting "showered on" when people crapped in their pants out of fear! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please understand that these comments are not off topic, because when you jump, it feels as if time stands still!


----------



## dj_mocok

My EcoDrive Quartz has been running 3 seconds fast in 2 weeks. Man I love Quartz. I can just forget about tinkering with time/day/date adjustment.


----------



## wanderman

does anyone have experience with Invicta? I really like their submariner clone. I am to lazy to get batteries for my gshock and I hate being the cellphone clock guy.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wanderman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does anyone have experience with Invicta? I really like their submariner clone. I am to lazy to get batteries for my gshock and I hate being the cellphone clock guy._

 

Hunt around online a little bit. 

 You'll find: A few die hard fans, and a lot more people who have broken or poorly made Invictas.

 As for the Daytona, I'm not really a fan of what it is at the price. I think it's a bit out of our range, but that's fine... hard to get and not as attractive as the Speedmaster to me. I've seen that Seiko though, and I definitely like it.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wanderman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does anyone have experience with Invicta?_

 

As a rule of thumb, just like electronics, I tend to stay away from anything that is sold in bulk on Home Shopping Network.


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wanderman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_does anyone have experience with Invicta? I really like their submariner clone. I am to lazy to get batteries for my gshock and I hate being the cellphone clock guy._

 

If you like Submariner looking type of watch, I think you should check out Debaufre or Seiko.


----------



## vagarach

If you like the sub 'look', the Seiko SKX031 follows the style closely, but unlike the Debaufre Ocean 1, isn't a direct ripoff. 

 However, the Debaufre is a much more refined watch, and ticks all the boxes, sapphire, 1000ft, solid bracelet and endlinks, and a better movment (the ubiquitous ETA2824-2). It has the credentials, but it's just too obvious a copy for my liking.


----------



## bhd812

i have a an Invicta Skeleton i posted pics earlier in this thread, a cute fun watch but nothing serious. an Invicta is like a Cheaper Tissot mixed with a swatch, lots of different styles and colors and sometimes you can have a decent good watch. it did come with a nice quality case/box though


----------



## tjkurita

I love the Daytona. It is the only watch I own that I will never, ever sell. But it does have a certain thing that you like or don't. I do think, however, that it has one of the greatest movements I've ever seen. You can see the design here, the chrono layer and the wheel train layer, the cams and levers for the counters, the column wheel, the antimagnetic hairspring (which basically makes it a Milgauss Daytona). It is so simple and elegant. And the movement is the definition of "robust" with a full balance bridge and a minimum of parts. 








































  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hunt around online a little bit. 

 You'll find: A few die hard fans, and a lot more people who have broken or poorly made Invictas.

 As for the Daytona, I'm not really a fan of what it is at the price. I think it's a bit out of our range, but that's fine... hard to get and not as attractive as the Speedmaster to me. I've seen that Seiko though, and I definitely like it._


----------



## immtbiker

Watchmakers are a breed of their own.


----------



## tjkurita

FYI here is a fascinating article on the function of the 1861 movement inside the Speedmaster Pro:

http://indepth.watchprosite.com/show...ost/ti-364662/

 Here are a few pics of the 1861:


----------



## bhd812

I always had an eye out for a used speedmaster with the 861 movement in it. that is the true moon watch! 
 (well if you dont count the 321..hehe)
 here is more on the story about the watch and the Moon, goes nicely with tjk's link 

 nice link btw

What watches were worn on or near the moon?


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FYI here is a fascinating article on the function of the 1861 movement inside the Speedmaster Pro:

http://indepth.watchprosite.com/show...ost/ti-364662/_

 

OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I had no idea.

 Thanks for sharing that. After reading that article, I'll need 2 aspirins along with that martini, please. Wow.


----------



## vagarach

Mindblowing, it took 10 minutes just to skim though it, I'll have to read it properly some time! Thanks for the link!


----------



## PerformanceFirst

If you guys liked that article, here is a similar one about the Seiko 7S26 that (or something related) is found in pretty much all cheaper automatic Seikos like 5s and divers.

The Seiko Diver's 200 Meter SKX779 Featuring the 7S26 Automatic Movement


----------



## tjkurita

Yes. If I were looking for a Speedmaster I think I would prefer an older Pre-Moon with the 321, or at least an 861 or 1863... The nylon brake makes me a bit nervous. Of course, it means nothing to the function. I've never heard of a Speedmaster failing because of the nylon brake! The chances are far higher that a vintage watch will need work...

 My favorite Omega at the moment is the new 39mm Railmaster. I really want one but I'm not sure I want to replace one of my other watches with it. 












  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I always had an eye out for a used speedmaster with the 861 movement in it. that is the true moon watch! 
 (well if you dont count the 321..hehe)
 here is more on the story about the watch and the Moon, goes nicely with tjk's link 

 nice link btw

What watches were worn on or near the moon?_


----------



## immtbiker

Nice!


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah... I'm thinking of selling my Panerai to get one.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes. If I were looking for a Speedmaster I think I would prefer an older Pre-Moon with the 321, or at least an 861 or 1863... The nylon brake makes me a bit nervous. Of course, it means nothing to the function. I've never heard of a Speedmaster failing because of the nylon brake! The chances are far higher that a vintage watch will need work...

 My favorite Omega at the moment is the new 39mm Railmaster. I really want one but I'm not sure I want to replace one of my other watches with it. _

 

I'm nervous by any Co-Axial, honestly. I just haven't heard enough nice stuff about them... they could be great at this point, but the failures early on really tainted my opinion on them. 

 And yeah, no matter what kind of Speedy we get, it's going to be a newer version with the display back. The brown has that, the moonphase has it, and the standard black sapphire sandwich has it.


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I always had an eye out for a used speedmaster with the 861 movement in it. that is the true moon watch! 
 (well if you dont count the 321..hehe)
 here is more on the story about the watch and the Moon, goes nicely with tjk's link 

 nice link btw

What watches were worn on or near the moon?_

 

The current 1861 only differs from the 861 in the plating used and an extra jewel. There are 861 movements that have the nylon brake so getting an 861 won't guarantee that the brake is metal. So I do not think there is any reason to wait for an 861 over a used 1861 outside of the fact that the 861 (with the exception of maybe a few transition watches) has the tritium dial. But I do not like my tritium dial, even being the last year of tritium production the lume now (10 years old) is not very effective.


----------



## ka-boom

Just got this refurbished Wenger teragraph yesterday. Bought it on ebay for $28.71 shipping included.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes. If I were looking for a Speedmaster I think I would prefer an older Pre-Moon with the 321, or at least an 861 or 1863... The nylon brake makes me a bit nervous. Of course, it means nothing to the function. I've never heard of a Speedmaster failing because of the nylon brake! The chances are far higher that a vintage watch will need work...

 My favorite Omega at the moment is the new 39mm Railmaster. I really want one but I'm not sure I want to replace one of my other watches with it._

 

The nylon brake was actually added to increase durability of the movement because it allows for less wear on the internal parts. My Speedmaster is a sapphire sandwich so it has the 1863 movement with a metal brake. I'm not too worried about durability 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree about the Railmaster, though. That's a nice looking watch but I would go for the bigger version (41/42 mm?)


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The nylon brake was actually added to increase durability of the movement because it allows for less wear on the internal parts. My Speedmaster is a sapphire sandwich so it has the 1863 movement with a metal brake. I'm not too worried about durability 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree about the Railmaster, though. That's a nice looking watch but I would go for the bigger version (41/42 mm?)_

 

Interesting. So the nylon brake makes it easier on the chrono wheel? I would imagine that the brake would wear more quickly. Although I suppose one is not using the chrono all the time. If any part of the movement is going to be plastic, I guess the brake would be the most logical choice. I thought it was more a convenience and "we can get away with this piece being plastic" thing (one reason being that it does not require precise teeth)


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm nervous by any Co-Axial, honestly. I just haven't heard enough nice stuff about them... they could be great at this point, but the failures early on really tainted my opinion on them. 

 And yeah, no matter what kind of Speedy we get, it's going to be a newer version with the display back. The brown has that, the moonphase has it, and the standard black sapphire sandwich has it._

 

Yes, after looking at the function of the co-axial escapement it seems like a pretty complicated solution to a relatively negligible problem.


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting. So the nylon brake makes it easier on the chrono wheel? I would imagine that the brake would wear more quickly. Although I suppose one is not using the chrono all the time. If any part of the movement is going to be plastic, I guess the brake would be the most logical choice. I thought it was more a convenience and "we can get away with this piece being plastic" thing (one reason being that it does not require precise teeth)_

 

They have been using the Delrin brakes for at least 30 years so I do not think people should worry too much about their durability.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...I thought it was more a convenience and "we can get away with this piece being plastic" thing (one reason being that it does not require precise teeth)_

 

With the way that watch is built and it's cost, I automatically assume everything is done for a good reason, and not done as a cost cutting measure.


----------



## omegaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_FYI here is a fascinating article on the function of the 1861 movement inside the Speedmaster Pro:

http://indepth.watchprosite.com/show...ost/ti-364662/


_

 


 Great link, Now I've read all that I love my Speedy even more


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_With the way that watch is built and it's cost, I automatically assume everything is done for a good reason, and not done as a cost cutting measure._

 

I'll bet you're right, A. Strange how I am learning so much about Omega... I don't even own one, for crying out loud!

 Still... It's good to know, right?


----------



## kwkarth

I took out my trusty EB Chronoscope the other day, and after wearing it with its stock stainless band for a while, I decided to mosey on down to the local WatchPrince store to see if I could find a new band to lighten it up.

 I found what struck me as one of the nicest, most beautifully crafted straps that I had ever laid eyes on... The Di-Modell Chronissimo. I've never seen a sturdier leather watchband. I think it really freshened up the ol' chronoscope too.

 Click link fo slideshow:

New strap Slides















 What do you think?


----------



## bhd812

looks nice but im jealous you live by the watchprince showroom...that place could land me in some trouble if i was local.


----------



## immtbiker

Interesting that the band says "waterproof" Kevin.

 Is the leather treated?


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting that the band says "waterproof" Kevin.

 Is the leather treated?_

 

You can read a bit about it here:

Di-Modell

 I think I said it earlier in the thread but DiModell is my preferred watch strap maker. I always look at their line first to see if they have what I'm looking for. They're really nicely made and really high quality. I especially like the loop anchor (the little red thing in the 3rd photo) which keeps the loop from sliding too far up the strap.


----------



## hmai18

Tissot PR50 chrono on original Tissot leather for dress occasions on the left. I obviously haven't worn it for a while since the date is a day off. Modified Seiko 5 automatic on a rubber strap with deployment for everyday wear.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_looks nice but im jealous you live by the watchprince showroom...that place could land me in some trouble if i was local._

 

Yeah, I love the convenience and always prefer to buy from local merchants when I can, but the down side of the equation is the candy store factor.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Interesting that the band says "waterproof" Kevin.

 Is the leather treated?_

 

Yup, but you can't feel/see anything. The leather is as soft as butter.

 Good link from Leftnose!

 Thanx


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Chronoshark a daily watch deal site just launced Invictashark for any Invicta fans out there.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Chronoshark a daily watch deal site just launced Invictashark for any Invicta fans out there._

 

Thanks for the tip Dan!


----------



## marcusicp

What is everyones thought on Torgoen? I am new to watches but just came across this: TORGOEN SWISS :: PROFESSIONAL PILOT WATCHES :: MODEL T10103 and I want it badly! Are these reliable watches? Well made? I'm not expecting much for the price but is it a worthy first purchase?


----------



## ka-boom

^
 It looks pretty nice, how much are they? 
 I must be missing the prices?


----------



## immtbiker

Hey...What ever happened to our *Lum-Tec* pre-orders?

 We were promised delivery dates of July and yet I have not heard from them for payment or ETA's.
 Anyone else hear from them?


----------



## marcusicp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^
 It looks pretty nice, how much are they? 
 I must be missing the prices?_

 

It's about $180.00 USD. I am a fan of the simple pilot style watches. While looking for one I came across this company but I can't seem to find any reviews on it.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey...What ever happened to our *Lum-Tec* pre-orders?

 We were promised delivery dates of July and yet I have not heard from them for payment or ETA's.
 Anyone else hear from them?_

 

I don't think anything was promised, per se. Chris has long said that quality will come first and foremost, not a production deadline. I asked him when the B2 and B3 would be ready about a week ago, and he said sometime in August.


----------



## mightyacorn

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marcusicp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's about $180.00 USD. I am a fan of the simple pilot style watches. While looking for one I came across this company but I can't seem to find any reviews on it._

 

Never heard of them before. If you are looking for a inexpensive pilot style watch, this may suit you: 







Being sold by a fellow named "yobokies". I have not done business with him. He modifies Seiko watches with new dials and hands. I suggest you contact him to see what he has- if you are interested.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mightyacorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Never heard of them before. If you are looking for a inexpensive pilot style watch, this may suit you: 



Being sold by a fellow named "yobokies". I have not done business with him. He modifies Seiko watches with new dials and hands. I suggest you contact him to see what he has- if you are interested._

 

Yobokies modded Seikos are popular on the watch boards. He does good work...buy with confidence.


----------



## marcusicp

That Yobokies' Seiko watch is gorgeous! I think I will order one soon! Can you guys tell me the advantages of the "Optional thick AR coated domed sapphire". Thanks!


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marcusicp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That Yobokies' Seiko watch is gorgeous! I think I will order one soon! Can you guys tell me the advantages of the "Optional thick AR coated domed sapphire". Thanks!_

 

Pretty and more blingy also stronger than the stock Hardex stuff. IIRC


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marcusicp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That Yobokies' Seiko watch is gorgeous! I think I will order one soon! Can you guys tell me the advantages of the "Optional thick AR coated domed sapphire". Thanks!_

 

the advantage is no reflections will be seen on the glass, or at least they will be of a blue tint allowing your eyes to focus behind the reflected glass and on to the watch dial. 

 some people like it some dont feel the need for it. i can tell you from experience that if you do go with this option make sure both sides of the crystal are treated in case you rub off part of the outside layer then need to fully remove it.

 my Raymond Weil had some of the AR removed from the polisher place at Tourneau Chicago, looked like ass and all they did to fix it was remove the rest..thanks for the great service on your mess up!


----------



## PerformanceFirst

Sapphire is extremely hard to scratch. I'd go for it if the price is reasonable as the Hardlex on a Seiko 5 is not particularly scratch resistant.


----------



## marcusicp

Thanks for the help everyone!


----------



## Arainach

A recent jewlery store got in a watch that looks similar to this one except with a black anodized stainless steel casing instead of plain stainless steel. Very attractive, great feel on my wrist, I just have a hard time paying $200 for a Quartz watch without a sapphire crystal.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PerformanceFirst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sapphire is extremely hard to scratch. I'd go for it if the price is reasonable as the Hardlex on a Seiko 5 is not particularly scratch resistant._

 

What he said, although I think the Hardlex is tougher than PF indicates.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marcusicp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That Yobokies' Seiko watch is gorgeous! I think I will order one soon! Can you guys tell me the advantages of the "Optional thick AR coated domed sapphire". Thanks!_

 

Any AR-coated crystal is going to make the watch look like it doesn't have a crystal. The matte coating makes the crystal disappear, so to speak...doubly so if you have the coating on both sides.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof07* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What he said, although I think the Hardlex is tougher than PF indicates._

 

x2. Hardlex is one of the better non-sapphire crystals. It will be much more shatter resistant than sapphire, too. Sapphire is basically the only scratch-proof crystal you can get but it is also one of the least resistant to shattering. This might sound doom-and-gloom but it's not really that bad. I've only ever damaged one sapphire crystal and it was a small chip along the edge from knocking it into a door knob.


----------



## Mr. B

I stopped wearing watches a while back but this one caught my eye in a used jewelry case today and I bought it with the intention of using it daily. As far as I can tell this is the Pulsar V657-6250


----------



## PerformanceFirst

There are 2 varieties of Hardlex, one used on the divers and nicer watches, and the other on cheaper watches like the 5s. I've found the stuff on my 007 to be very nice indeed. It's only picked up very fine scratches and dings that you can't even see 99% of the time. The diver gets a lot more accidental knocks on account of its size too. I didn't really find the crystal on my Seiko 5 to be any better than the other mineral crystals I've owned.
 This sticky on Watchuseek is where I heard about there being two varieties of Hardlex:

Settling The Great Crystal Debate. Sapphire Vs. Hardlex... - Watchuseek Watch Fora

 BTW, my cousin shattered the sapphire crystal of a Longines dress watch just by dropping it, so Hardlex is a fine compromise IMO.


----------



## kwkarth

I've had two different sapphire crystaled watches land squarely face first on a glass hard ceramic tile floor from counter height over the past few years. They both landed so hard that the face of the bezel immediately adjacent to the crystal edge was mashed in with an imprint of the tile floor texture. The crystals neither broke nor scratched. 

 One bezel was titanium and the other was 316L stainless steel. A Montblanc and Maurice Lacroix watch respectively. The crystal on the Maurice Lacroix was domed, and th MontBlanc was flat. 

 I will try to take pictures or the MontBlanc and post. I had the bezel ring of the Maurice Lacroix replaced a couple years ago after it happened.

 A good sapphire xtal is a sight to behold!...or not, if it's AR coated.


----------



## bhd812

i was reading IW last night and seen some watches from a company i never heard of before. company is called NFW and seems it is based out of connecticut. they have a automatic with date and a chrono thats quartz called the "autopilot". seem they sell on shopnbc also..

 reminds me of the Lumtec i have on order but they are square..

 bad looking watches from the pics!















 who is going to take one for the team?


----------



## wuwhere

My daily watch is a speedy, circa 1973.


----------



## immtbiker

What happened to our Lumtecs Billy? They were supposed to be made by July and I never got a second e-mail (not that I can afford it now)


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What happened to our Lumtecs Billy? They were supposed to be made by July and I never got a second e-mail (not that I can afford it now) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Drop Chris an email and ask...it depends on the model. info@lum-tec.com


----------



## Aevum

i´ll gladly take your lumtec off your hands


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What happened to our Lumtecs Billy? They were supposed to be made by July and I never got a second e-mail (not that I can afford it now) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I was reading his forum posts saying he was waiting on some parts cause of quality issues or something. lumtec has two forums on their website you can go to and get some updates..those peeps on those forums are really asking "where are the watches?"


----------



## kwkarth

They look like really great watches.


----------



## tjkurita

The Lumtecs seem nice, but why can't they put a 7750 in there, or better yet, an El Primero. If they are going to sell such a limited number, it seems like it would make sense to put a real horological movement in there. Also, it seems like quartz movement watches like these could be cranked out in higher quantities with more speed.

 Perhaps they are "manufacturing exclusivity." The same way certain Panerai watches sell for 10's of thousands when they have a very common, unadorned movement. 

 I would definitely be on a waiting list for a PVD Lumtec with an El Primero in it!


----------



## bhd812

tjkurita you must of been reading my mind last night when i was looking for prices on used El Primero movements! 

 though after seeing some of the prices for a standard grade 7750 at $300 i would be scared to see what an El Primero would cost.


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_tjkurita you must of been reading my mind last night when i was looking for prices on used El Primero movements! 

 though after seeing some of the prices for a standard grade 7750 at $300 i would be scared to see what an El Primero would cost._

 


 If you found a way to put an aftermarket El Primero in one of those Lumtecs, you could go in business for yourself! Good luck on your quest. That's the kind of project that makes Head-fi different from horology-specific sites. The first instinct is to figure out how to improve already existing products...


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Lumtecs seem nice, but why can't they put a 7750 in there, or better yet, an El Primero. If they are going to sell such a limited number, it seems like it would make sense to put a real horological movement in there. Also, it seems like quartz movement watches like these could be cranked out in higher quantities with more speed.

 Perhaps they are "manufacturing exclusivity." The same way certain Panerai watches sell for 10's of thousands when they have a very common, unadorned movement. 

 I would definitely be on a waiting list for a PVD Lumtec with an El Primero in it!_

 

I think putting high $$$ movements in their watches goes against what Lum-tec is trying to accomplish. I think they're much more concerned with durability and affordability than satisfying the horogeeks (and I don't mean that the way it sounds, I promise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) with expensive movements.


----------



## Ashkii21

I have a broken Fossil watch. Well it still works, the only part broken on it is the glass(crystal?) face. I think I can get it replaced but since I carry my mobile phone everywhere, I kind of lost the need for a watch. It seems that my mobile phone is now a pocket watch to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do wear a $20 gold tone no-name watch when I wear a suit.


----------



## Aevum

a lumtech with a 7750 on it could go from 500 bucks to around 800-1000, and with a el primero (which companies outside LVMH cant get since they bought zenith) would cost 1500-2000 dollars minimum, concord made a watch with a el primero movement, it was not cheap, 

 the russian millitary movements are decent, pujot and such, if well adjusted,


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you found a way to put an aftermarket El Primero in one of those Lumtecs, you could go in business for yourself! Good luck on your quest. That's the kind of project that makes Head-fi different from horology-specific sites. The first instinct is to figure out how to improve already existing products..._

 

it was a thought, not a well thought out thought but just a thought..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_a lumtech with a 7750 on it could go from 500 bucks to around 800-1000, and with a el primero (which companies outside LVMH cant get since they bought zenith) would cost 1500-2000 dollars minimum, concord made a watch with a el primero movement, it was not cheap, 

 the russian millitary movements are decent, pujot and such, if well adjusted,_

 

i agree and if someone would put a el primero in another brand i dont think the watch would have that "in house movement" as a real Zenith does..

 i always had a deep eye for a Zenith or Jaeger watch as a dress peice, maybe next years purchase will be one of these brands.

 i love this look..


----------



## immtbiker

I like Zenith's credo and their products, but that face is a bit too _busy _for me.


----------



## bhd812

maybe your right, plus if i want this to be a dress piece i think it should be simple but a bit more elegant...hmm


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like Zenith's credo and their products, but that face is a bit too busy for me._

 

I agree. I've always been drawn to the simpler designs. My salesman says "that's an indication that there's a lot going on upstairs." He must have been referring to other customers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Speaking of Zenith, I just picked one up on eBay. I don't have it or pics yet, but it's an older model probably from the late 40s or early 50s. It has a gold filled case, cream dial with gold markers and hands, the gold star (I really like that) and is about 36mm, has 19J, and is hand wound.

 I've been looking for a nice gold dress watch and I think this is it. Usually, I wear a stainless Sinn 656 (another simple dial that I love) but wanted something dressier for occasional wear to special events. I'll put upnsome pics when it arrives.


----------



## tjkurita

Count me among Zenith fans as well. I didn't know that they were bought by LVMH. I thought they were part of the Swatch group. Still, they are super cool. One of my favorite things about them was that they supplied that sweet chrono to so many different companies. 

 Billy, how come you don't get a Rolex? I know you like somewhat bigger watches and the Datejust II comes in at 41MM. For a simple dress watch, I'm not sure it can be beat, and it's at a price around Zenith:






 I love Rolex.


----------



## tjkurita

Of course, there is much to be said for Jaeger Lecoultre:


----------



## vagarach

I dunno about 'simple'. 'Rolex' engraved around the chapter ring, cyclops, that world-famous bottle cap bezel, it's way too bling, whereas the JLC, _that_ is elegant and simple.


----------



## laxx

I don't think Billy wants a 41mm. He's looking for moar bigger!


----------



## immtbiker

Billy definitely likes the bigger items. I'm sure he never walks out of a Starbucks with anything less than a *Venti*.


----------



## Arainach

Well, I did in fact end up getting the Seiko I had been contemplating earlier. It popped up from an Amazon seller for $177 shipped (as opposed to $295 + 10% tax to get it locally), so I ordered it yesterday. I also ordered a couple of straps for it (a 22mm Zulu, Black with Low-Light Hardware, and a 22mm Maratec Extreme with Orange Stiching) to see which feel/look I like best.

 The Model: SNDA65








 (First shot: Stock. Second shot: End-user of lume w/ Zulu strap)

 I'll be sure to post more pics with the Zulu strap and such when it arrives.


----------



## leftnose

Nice Seiko. I like it all except the big "12" and "6" right in the middle of the subdials.


----------



## Pale Rider

I used to have some Russian Polgot watches, but they didn't last well, though they were allegedly manufactured on old Swiss machinery. But my wife got me some lovely watches early on in our relationship, and she has kept it up with Movados, B&M, and Concord; today, she just gave me an early birthday present of an Omega Constellation I have always wanted:


----------



## some1x

What do you guys think of today's watch on Chronoshark?
 Movado 800 Chronograph for $390


----------



## Arainach

Eh, I personally think you could do better for the money. It's Quartz, you're mostly paying for the Movado name, and it doesn't even look like a traditional Movado. IMO they should stick to dress watches and leave the sportier looks to other companies. But to each their own.


----------



## cyberspyder




----------



## jc9394

New straps for my PAM090


----------



## kwkarth

Nice! The last two look the best to me. Is that black one Water Buffalo hide? The worn cowhide one looks like a comfortable pair of blujeans.


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice! The last two look the best to me. Is that black one Water Buffalo hide? The worn cowhide one looks like a comfortable pair of blujeans._

 

The black one is shark skin, very good for summer time. The worn cowhide is from WWII leathers, it is very soft and comfy and so far it is my flavor now.


----------



## number1sixerfan

Anyone have a recommendation for a watch for swimming? I don't need anything too fancy, just something to time myself with very simple functioning. I saw the recommendations for the Seiko diver, but I looking for something digital for pool lap timing. 

 Thanks


----------



## Aevum

a Casio 5600 should do nicly, the newer ones are even waveceptor and solar powered, you can get them for under 100 bucks, and theres even a version with a black SS strap if you dont like the rubber ones,


----------



## Elluzion

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nicely done! Welcome to the Seiko family. Best watches for the money, they are! Get those pics up!_

 

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 yes they are nice.

 I get a new camera soon so I will be takin some good pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in a bit


----------



## skyline889

Any suggestions for a good daily use watch for around $100? I have a nice Seiko for outings but the watches I wear everyday (Work, etc) get pretty roughed up. I was using a Skagen titanium but it's on its way out unfortunately, so I'm trying to find something new. I've been using a cheap Guess watch to tide me over.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any suggestions for a good daily use watch for around $100? I have a nice Seiko for outings but the watches I wear everyday (Work, etc) get pretty roughed up. I was using a Skagen titanium but it's on its way out unfortunately, so I'm trying to find something new. I've been using a cheap Guess watch to tide me over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have been using a Seiko 5 for daily and I beat the hell out of this thing... 15-20 mile road bike rides a day and im a klutz so i bash it into stuff mistakenly a lot.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any suggestions for a good daily use watch for around $100? I have a nice Seiko for outings but the watches I wear everyday (Work, etc) get pretty roughed up. I was using a Skagen titanium but it's on its way out unfortunately, so I'm trying to find something new. I've been using a cheap Guess watch to tide me over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You can get many Seikos around the $100 mark if you look around. Amazon has just crazy sales sometimes on theirs. A Seiko diver is always a good choice for a daily driver.


----------



## jewman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any suggestions for a good daily use watch for around $100? I have a nice Seiko for outings but the watches I wear everyday (Work, etc) get pretty roughed up. I was using a Skagen titanium but it's on its way out unfortunately, so I'm trying to find something new. I've been using a cheap Guess watch to tide me over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Check it out. I have a Seiko 5 I haven't worn in a while. They're known for being rugged and reliable. I was on a bus in the Guatemala countryside, and I saw an elderly man wearing one! They are so many models of 5's, there's bound to be one for you. The only negative, and a small one at that, is that the 5 series watches cannot be hand-wound.

 EDIT: I would recommend looking for a Seiko with a screw-down crown, just in case.


----------



## BobMcN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree. I've always been drawn to the simpler designs. My salesman says "that's an indication that there's a lot going on upstairs." He must have been referring to other customers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I agree about the Zeniths. Great movements and some are truly elegant. I have an El Primero in Stainless from about 2000. Can't find any pictures of it on line anymore. Very simple white mother of pearl face. Perfect for a dress watch.

 There's abeen a lot of manufactures going to the overly complicated face and big bling factor. Fine for the times, but not timeless.

 Bob


----------



## skyline889

Thanks guys, I'll look into the Seiko 5s. Is Skagen not a good brand anymore?


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks guys, I'll look into the Seiko 5s. Is Skagen not a good brand anymore?_

 

Try and find a Seiko 007...the watch will outlast you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The modifications that can be done to it are plentiful, and parts are abundant, with vast aftermarket support.


----------



## Quadrangulum

I really want Omega's 40th Anniversary moon landing watch. It's probably near the cost of my worldly possessions combined however.


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Quadrangulum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really want Omega's 40th Anniversary moon landing watch. It's probably near the cost of my worldly possessions combined however._

 

The used Omega Speedmaster Professional watch market is pretty stable in its prices, usually around $1500 I would say. I do not really find the special editions appealing, they usually only replace the small seconds dial (and in this case also gave the second hand a red point) which is both a very subtle change and a hit to the watch's legibility. I think they may also go with a sapphire instead of the hesalite crystal and a sapphire caseback. I do not mind the hesalite, it is very easy to polish out any scratches and the crystal is very cheap to replace ($30 last I heard). So I never really found the changes to be all that compelling.


----------



## skyline889

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Try and find a Seiko 007...the watch will outlast you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The modifications that can be done to it are plentiful, and parts are abundant, with vast aftermarket support._

 

Is that the $200 one from Amazon? It's a bit more than I can budget for a daily beater watch.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that the $200 one from Amazon? It's a bit more than I can budget for a daily beater watch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Keep your eyes open on the Watchuseek and Timezone sales corners, as well as eBay. You can get them on the south side of $150 if you look.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

You can find the SKX007 for around 130-140 off Ebay with Bing cashback.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *skyline889* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that the $200 one from Amazon? It's a bit more than I can budget for a daily beater watch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I wasn't the one who made the original recommendation for the 007 but it's a good one. I've had one for several years as a beater and, except for swirlies on the bracelet, it still looks as good as new.

 99watches on eBay is a *very *good Seiko dealer (no affiliation):

SEIKO MEN AUTOMATIC SCUBA DIVER,200M WR,NEW,SKX007K2 ss - eBay (item 390068502259 end time Aug-12-09 09:47:11 PDT)

 but I wasn't aware of the price jump on the 007. They were around $130-140 the last time I paid any attention to them.


----------



## ka-boom

Put a new band on my $16 Titan watch today, I think it looks pretty good.
 A lot better than that ugly stock blue one.


----------



## immtbiker

Even though it's advertising by Rolex, here are 5 nice videos showing the inner workings of expensive watches:

Official Rolex Website > Rolex Company > An Obsession with Perfection


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Even though it's advertising by Rolex, here are 5 nice videos showing the inner workings of expensive watches:_

 

Anyone else notice in the first video that, when they set the hands, the hour and minute were at 12 but the seconds were around 45. That's not right


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone else notice in the first video that, when they set the hands, the hour and minute were at 12 but the seconds were around 45. That's not right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, I watched a watchmaker do that the other day. Drives me nuts to see someone do that. Why bother to set the watch if you're going to set it wrong??


----------



## Arainach

So the Seiko I ordered showed up with a damaged movement (would stop every few hours - the Chrono would still work but the clock would stop ticking, and wouldn't resume until you pulled out the crown and pushed it back in). I returned it, but no one has them in stock so I imagine I'll just get a refund and have to eventually wait. For now, my daily wearer is a fake Rolex Daytona (I'm not a huge fan of Rolexes OR fakes; I picked it up because I got it from someone on a forum for the cost of shipping) that I put a NATO strap on and which keeps shockingly good time for a generic Asian 21j movement.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I watched a watchmaker do that the other day. Drives me nuts to see someone do that. Why bother to set the watch if you're going to set it wrong??_

 

Maybe I'm misreading what you wrote but I'm not talking about setting the time on a running watch. The video shows the installation the hands in such a way that true 12:00 (or any other hour) could not be displayed.


----------



## immtbiker

Since the hands probably cannot be set right on top of each other, maybe they do that knowing that the offset is exactly 45 seconds (just a theory).


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Maybe I'm misreading what you wrote but I'm not talking about setting the time on a running watch. The video shows the installation the hands in such a way that true 12:00 (or any other hour) could not be displayed._

 

I guess I'm confused now... (not unheard of...) 

 you said the hour and minute hands are aligned to 12:00, and the second hand, instead of also aligning to 12:00 as well, is lined up, pointing to 9:00.

 Is that what you meant? 

 Maybe there is slack in the drivetrain of that movement, and the 15 seconds is the slack in the gears, and gets taken up when the movement is running?


----------



## bhd812

this is headfi's bestest thread ever!


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you said the hour and minute hands are aligned to 12:00, and the second hand, instead of also aligning to 12:00 as well, is lined up, pointing to 9:00.

 Is that what you meant?_

 

Yes. It just isn't right. 

  Quote:


 Maybe there is slack in the drivetrain of that movement, and the 15 seconds is the slack in the gears, and gets taken up when the movement is running? 
 

I really doubt there's 15 seconds of lash in a Rolex movement. I doubt there's even 1 second worth.


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes. It just isn't right. 



 I really doubt there's 15 seconds of lash in a Rolex movement. I doubt there's even 1 second worth._

 

Nevermind, I finally get what you are talking about.


----------



## immtbiker

Perhaps it was just for the video, you know how unrealistic Hollywood can be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, why is it, that whenever something of prestige is being portrayed, they alway use someone with a perfect English accent to do the voiceover?

 Bloody well done!

 *EDIT- Having "watched" (excuse the pun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) that particular portion of the video multiple tiles, it appears that the offset is about 12 seconds, and the 3 devices that pick them up and place them on the watch, seem to be aligned like that on purpose. There must be a reason.
 3 cheers to whomever writes to Rolex about this and _actually_ receives a response!


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*EDIT- Having "watched" (excuse the pun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) that particular portion of the video multiple tiles, it appears that the offset is about 12 seconds, and the 3 devices that pick them up and place them on the watch, seem to be aligned like that on purpose. There must be a reason.
 3 cheers to whomever writes to Rolex about this and actually receives a response!_

 

You know, I'm the one who started this thread so I'll eat some crow. Giving it some thought, it doesn't make any difference how the hands are set by the maker. With a mechanical watch, all you have to do is let the watch wind down and stop. Then you can set the second hand/minute hand relationship anyway you want. If the watch stops at 15 seconds, just set the minute hand 1/4 of the way between minute markers.


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You know, I'm the one who started this thread so I'll eat some crow. Giving it some thought, it doesn't make any difference how the hands are set by the maker. With a mechanical watch, all you have to do is let the watch wind down and stop. Then you can set the second hand/minute hand relationship anyway you want. If the watch stops at 15 seconds, just set the minute hand 1/4 of the way between minute markers._

 

It doesn't matter in the first place because the watches probably hack anyway. Even the ones that do not hack, I have not had a watch that allowed me to move the minute independent of the second hand. I am still puzzled if you are confused about what I think you are. If the minute and second hands are not matched up upon installation, there is absolutely no problem with that. You just match them up when you set the watch. If the minute and hour hands are not correctly aligned upon installation, then I would think that the problem would need a watchmaker to fix.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Born2bwire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It doesn't matter in the first place because the watches probably hack anyway. Even the ones that do not hack, I have not had a watch that allowed me to move the minute independent of the second hand. I am still puzzled if you are confused about what I think you are. If the minute and second hands are not matched up upon installation, there is absolutely no problem with that. You just match them up when you set the watch. If the minute and hour hands are not correctly aligned upon installation, then I would think that the problem would need a watchmaker to fix._

 

Not confused. Just drew a wrong conclusion and published it here. Then, I corrected myself.


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not confused. Just drew a wrong conclusion and published it here. Then, I corrected myself._

 

 But why would you need to let the watch run down though?


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Born2bwire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But why would you need to let the watch run down though?_

 

You wouldn't. Hacking would work just fine, too.


----------



## savedbythebell

Breitling Avenger Skyland, uber bling!!


----------



## immtbiker

Shiny things


----------



## raymondu999

AH!! Watches!! Me likey!! Where the B&R fans? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm wearing right now my Bell & Ross BR01-94 (rubber strap, titanium body, carbon fiber backplate version) to work (I don't wear the more expensive pieces to work... lol. Only this B&R, my new Black Hull Admirals' Cup (a Corum piece) or my DeLaCour BiChrono) Don't have a camera on me right now... maybe will post pics later on when I get home... to the star piece of my collection... my RM011


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not confused. Just drew a wrong conclusion and published it here. Then, I corrected myself._

 

I watched the video a few times again myself and first, let me say that hacking will not "fix" the problem. Secondly, (pun intended) the seconds hand IS being purposely offset for slack in the drivetrain so that when the watch is under power, everything aligns perfectly. I don't think this was done for hollywood.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *raymondu999* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_AH!! Watches!! Me likey!! Where the B&R fans? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm wearing right now my Bell & Ross BR01-94 (rubber strap, titanium body, carbon fiber backplate version) to work (I don't wear the more expensive pieces to work... lol. Only this B&R, my new Black Hull Admirals' Cup (a Corum piece) or my DeLaCour BiChrono) Don't have a camera on me right now... maybe will post pics later on when I get home... to the star piece of my collection... my RM011 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

My screensaver is a BR01-94, titanium case, rubber strap, orange numerals. I also have it in phantom, white, and blue, and a world time version with 4 watches on the screen simultaneously in 4 time zones. 

 Wish I had the real mccoy like you!


----------



## ka-boom

My Swatch Heart & Soul Automatic came today. I've been after one of these for a long time now but refused to pay the online prices between $135 - $185. I lucked out on an ebay auction last week and was the only bidder on this and won it for *$49!!* Absolute pristine condition.










 You can see my point and shoot camera reflection here.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *savedbythebell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Breitling Avenger Skyland, uber bling!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

thats a heavy piece! makes my Seawolf look and feel like it suffers from Anorexia!


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

I'm still at a point in my life where I can only look at Breitling watches from behind a glass window...sigh....here's hoping I'll get there someday


----------



## ka-boom

By a slim chance - do any of you watch fans know of a site where I can order Swatch bands and/or new links? I am specifically looking for 2 or more links for the watch I posted above model # YAS100G.

 Ebay is no luck, Swatch store online is no luck. That SOB seller on ebay listed it as fitting an 8" wrist and it won't even close on my 7.25" wrist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes I contacted the seller, and no he does not have the links.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thats a heavy piece! makes my Seawolf look and feel like it suffers from Anorexia!_

 

Hey Billy

 You've seen this one before, but hey, it's a Breitling....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 USG


----------



## bhd812

Yelp upstate that's a big mofo! Show some wrist shots! Gotta have the sauce!!


----------



## Aaquib

What watches would you guys recommend under $1000? Looking for something silver, minimalistic.


----------



## WithBadIntent

How about one of these. The MTM Special Ops 'THUNDER HAWK'







 You can also get a version with a titanium band and casing.


----------



## xenithon

Silver, minimalistic, under $1k - how about Skagen? Well within that budget (they normally sell for $200-$400 tops new) and very clean, simple designs.


----------



## cyberspyder

Marathon SAR.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aaquib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What watches would you guys recommend under $1000? Looking for something silver, minimalistic._

 

The Lum-Tec B3. Shipping this week. It's bead-blasted (I think) and has the best lume you'll ever find. $500 but check with Chris @ Lum-Tec to be sure.

Watch and Clock Forum Your home for the discussion of timepieces. &bull; View topic - 2009 LUM-TEC GX lume pics and more product shots.


----------



## Arainach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aaquib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What watches would you guys recommend under $1000? Looking for something silver, minimalistic._

 

Doesn't get much more minimalistic than a Movado. Try the Juro or Luno:


----------



## leftnose

Double post


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aaquib* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What watches would you guys recommend under $1000? Looking for something silver, minimalistic._

 

Stowa Antea:






Antea 390 - Stowa Uhren ab Werk bestellen und online kaufen

 or Marine Auto:






Marine Automatic - Stowa Uhren ab Werk bestellen und online kaufen

 I would personally go with a Marine *Original*, not the Auto linked above but I don't mind having a manual wind watch without a date display.


----------



## jc9394

I just received an email on a crazy discount on a winder and ordered one so I will pass along the discount.

Watch Winders & Rotators | Luxury Jewelry Boxes | Wolf Designs.com is offering 60% off to friend and family, just use "take60off" upon checkout.


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just received an email on a crazy discount on a winder and ordered one so I will pass along the discount.

Watch Winders & Rotators | Luxury Jewelry Boxes | Wolf Designs.com is offering 60% off to friend and family, just use "take60off" upon checkout._

 

Never mind, a mistake on their email.


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just received an email on a crazy discount on a winder and ordered one so I will pass along the discount.

Watch Winders & Rotators | Luxury Jewelry Boxes | Wolf Designs.com is offering 60% off to friend and family, just use "take60off" upon checkout._

 

Got an email update from them, they will honor it but not sure until when.


----------



## Arainach

Believe it or not, it took until tonight for me to be a (mostly) satisfied owner of a (seemingly) functional SNDA65 like I mentioned nearly a month ago. First, the obligatory pics (larger ones linked rather than displayed inline) before the story.





 Watch Head on Stock Strap

 Other pics:

3 Straps Side By Side (left to right: Stock, Maratec Elite, Maratec Zulu w/ Low-Light Hardware)
Watch w/ Maratec Elite Strap
Watch on Wrist w/ Zulu Strap

 After trying the 3 straps, I find the Zulu the most comfortable (when it comes to nylon straps, I've found I much prefer one-piece [whether Zulu or NATO] to two-piece), followed by stock. The Elite seems to be a well-made, very durable piece, but feels a bit too plasticy for my liking. Also, while the orange stiching does match nicely, I prefer the all-black stealth look.

 Story: These things are impossible to find. I first saw one at a local jeweler, but $300 seemed a little steep. Looking online revealed nothing - they're rarely on Amazon and never on eBay. By chance, however, I happened to snag one off Amazon for $177 shipped. I ordered it and the 2 Maratec straps. When the watch arrived, it ran great for approximately a couple hours and stopped. I pulled the crown out and pushed it back in; I assumed it just hadn't been pushed in far enough. Nope, in a few hours it stopped again. The chronograph still worked while it was stopped, so it wasn't the battery. I gave in and filed for an RMA. Meanwhile, the one I saw locally sold and disappeared.

 Fast forward a couple weeks. The same local jeweler gets another in stock, and although I'm tempted, I still haven't heard if my previous one is getting refunded or replaced. Today I got word that they were refunding me, so I went to the jeweler and picked it up. Thus far, 3 hours and still running good, so I'm optimistic. Seiko's generally a stunning company and I'd never had a problem with a quartz watch of any brand before the last one, so I'm not expecting trouble.


----------



## ka-boom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By a slim chance - do any of you watch fans know of a site where I can order Swatch bands and/or new links? I am specifically looking for 2 or more links for the watch I posted above model # YAS100G.

 Ebay is no luck, Swatch store online is no luck. That SOB seller on ebay listed it as fitting an 8" wrist and it won't even close on my 7.25" wrist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yes I contacted the seller, and no he does not have the links._

 

Any takers on this?


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any takers on this?_

 

I would keep an eagle eye on eBay if I were you. That's your best bet for the hard to find stuff.


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Arainach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Doesn't get much more minimalistic than a Movado. Try the Juro or Luno:





_

 

Omg wow! That watch is stunning! I think I just found my dad's birthday present. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## guitarman19853

I went into a Movado store to check out their watches last week and I didn't like their dials... I mean, yes they are very elegant and nice to look at but how are you supposed to accurately tell time?? Isn't that the point of a watch?


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarman19853* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I went into a Movado store to check out their watches last week and I didn't like their dials... I mean, yes they are very elegant and nice to look at but how are you supposed to accurately tell time?? Isn't that the point of a watch?_

 

No offense intended to those who do like their watches...but Movados are more a novelty than anything else in my opinion. If you want something simplistic and functional, there are many better alternatives available to you.


----------



## Morisonas

Hello,
 I have Senhheiser watch.
 Nowhere not find information about this clock. 
 Maybe here is a kind of fake?


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No offense intended to those who do like their watches...but Movados are more a novelty than anything else in my opinion. If you want something simplistic and functional, there are many better alternatives available to you._

 

It wouldn't be a daily wearer obviously. My dad does a lot of business traveling and meetings so this would be perfect for when he is meeting with people. This watch is very elegant and classy.


----------



## mrarroyo

One of coolest looking watches is the Bulova Accutron, one day I hope to own one.

Accutron 214 Service & Sales


----------



## jbusuego

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Morisonas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hello,
 I have Senhheiser watch.
Sennheiser album | Jurikas | Fotki.com
 Nowhere not find information about this clock. 
 Maybe here is a kind of fake?_

 

I don't think its a fake. I believe its one of those promo/giveaways from senn. It has a seiko movements engrave at the back. I think its kinda cool


----------



## Arainach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarman19853* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I went into a Movado store to check out their watches last week and I didn't like their dials... I mean, yes they are very elegant and nice to look at but how are you supposed to accurately tell time?? Isn't that the point of a watch?_

 

Movados are as accurate as anything else, it's their _precision_ that's lacking. I can tell the time to within a minute or two on my Movado just fine, and there aren't that many times when I need more precision than that.

 And to expand on that point: Nearly everyone in this thread is posting pictures of mechanical watches. No mechanical watch on the face of the Earth can match the accuracy of a $5 quartz watch at Wal-Mart. If accuracy was the point, everyone would be wearing quartz. So, clearly, there's something to watches besides Accuracy.


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Arainach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Movados are as accurate as anything else, it's their precision that's lacking. I can tell the time to within a minute or two on my Movado just fine, and there aren't that many times when I need more precision than that.

 And to expand on that point: Nearly everyone in this thread is posting pictures of mechanical watches. No mechanical watch on the face of the Earth can match the accuracy of a $5 quartz watch at Wal-Mart. If accuracy was the point, everyone would be wearing quartz. So, clearly, there's something to watches besides Accuracy._

 

What Movado do you have? Would you recommend it?


----------



## Arainach

I've got a plain old quartz Museum, Black/Gold. It's very light, exceptionally thin (I don't believe I've ever owned a thinner watch), and looks good as a dress watch. I don't use it as a daily wearer, but it does a good enough job when I put it on.

 It's a bit _too_ minimalistic for my tastes at times, but it's not a bad watch.


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Arainach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've got a plain old quartz Museum, Black/Gold. It's very light, exceptionally thin (I don't believe I've ever owned a thinner watch), and looks good as a dress watch. I don't use it as a daily wearer, but it does a good enough job when I put it on.

 It's a bit too minimalistic for my tastes at times, but it's not a bad watch._

 

Very nice! My just has a fossil watch for his daily wearings. Even though it is a fossil it has held up remarkable well. So, I was planning on just getting him a dressy watch and it seems like the Movado fits the bill!

 The only thing that might turn him off is what you said about it being too minimalistic. Or he could love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will see what happens.

 Thanks!


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aiml3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It wouldn't be a daily wearer obviously. My dad does a lot of business traveling and meetings so this would be perfect for when he is meeting with people. This watch is very elegant and classy._

 

For a woman, perhaps, yes. My friend, I'm not trying to be a jerk and yes, I realize that there's a men's version of this watch...but get your dad something a little more masculine. Just trying to help you not have one of those "thanks son"-and-it-goes-in-the-closet moments.


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For a woman, perhaps, yes. My friend, I'm not trying to be a jerk and yes, I realize that there's a men's version of this watch...but get your dad something a little more masculine. Just trying to help you not have one of those "thanks son"-and-it-goes-in-the-closet moments._

 

LOL, then what would you recommend then that is in the same price range of the Movado? (1k and under)

 Oh and BTW, I don't think that watch is feminine at all!


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aiml3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL, then what would you recommend then that is in the same price range of the Movado? (1k and under)

 Oh and BTW, I don't think that watch is feminine at all!_

 

Stowa has some classy looking designs.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aiml3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh and BTW, I don't think that watch is feminine at all!_

 

I wouldn't necessarily go so far as to call it feminine, either. Delicate maybe (not in the durability sense).

 This is a masculine watch:





 Size, shape, and surface finish are everything.

 BTW, x2 on the Stowa recommendation. If you go back a page or two, you will see where I mentioned them to another poster looking for a watch in the sub-$1k price range,


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aiml3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL, then what would you recommend then that is in the same price range of the Movado? (1k and under)

 Oh and BTW, I don't think that watch is feminine at all!_

 

I would get him this Lum-tec B3. It's classic enough to look good with a nice leather strap (which you could also provide as part of his present) and sporty enough to wear with anything. The movement in that thing is bombproof, too. By the time you invested in a very nice leather strap, you're still not out more than $600 or $700.








 Oh...and the lume on this watch is INSANE. Your dad will get a kick out of walking into dark spaces just to see the torch on his arm light up. We're all kids at our roots anyway.


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would get him this Lum-tec B3. It's classic enough to look good with a nice leather strap (which you could also provide as part of his present) and sporty enough to wear with anything. The movement in that thing is bombproof, too. By the time you invested in a very nice leather strap, you're still not out more than $600 or $700.







 Oh...and the lume on this watch is INSANE. Your dad will get a kick out of walking into dark spaces just to see the torch on his arm light up. We're all kids at our roots anyway._

 

That's nice! But I just can't see my dad wearing a watch with a leather band. I've always seen him wear the stainless steel band like on the Movados. Do you have any other suggestions with that in mind?

 Thanks


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aiml3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's nice! But I just can't see my dad wearing a watch with a leather band. I've always seen him wear the stainless steel band like on the Movados. Do you have any other suggestions with that in mind?

 Thanks_

 

Leather is a little more dressy than a metal band, in my opinion, unless the band is polished as opposed to brushed. 

 For your budget, though, I'd advise you to look through the Seiko line and see if something piques your interest. Bluedial.com is a good place to both browse and buy their various lines.

 Also, I like these...surprised I don't see more of 'em. MG is a great German brand. You can buy these on a bracelet, I believe, and I would check with Watchbuys.com for a purchase place. Rob is a great guy, totally authorized and his customer service is impeccable. He would likely work with you on the price if it went a tiny bit over your budget.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aiml3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL, then what would you recommend then that is in the same price range of the Movado? (1k and under)

 Oh and BTW, I don't think that watch is feminine at all!_

 

stay away from them. its a brand close to what we would see as Bose. the brands image is forcefully fed into us as the best of the best threw marketing but talk to any person of that hobby and they will say its ok but there are better for cheaper. most people who wear a Movado either received it as a christmas gift from mother/wife/girlfriend and usually use it as a "dress watch" but they dont normally wear watches at all. personally i would buy a replica Polex dayjust with a quartz movement (and brag its a real Polex) before i would wear a Movado...seriously. 

 lots of good recommendations so far in this thread but i will throw a beautiful peice i seen last week at a dealer out also..

 Tissot LE LOCLE 
 comes in either automatic for $1100 or quartz for $500, the prices are for the newest 2009 model but the older years are even priced lower. amazingly beautifully simple piece in life! i seen the automatic white dial at a store, it had a power reserve and the Locle detailed face was so detailed yet so simple. actually thought about buying one for my parents.


----------



## roy_jones

Here are a couple vintage rollies, the first being a '666':






 The second being a white 1680, for which I can't find a good individual pic:






 One of my absolute fave modern watches:






 I'm wrestling with the idea of selling one to pay for head-fi related stuff. I still have a few vintage parts that I could potentially list that could save me the torture of seeing one of the rollies go...


----------



## Bob_McBob

I have a Swiss Military (Wenger) quartz chrono watch I bought a couple of years ago. The time hands stopped working earlier today, but the chrono still works fine. If I tap it, the second hand starts moving for a bit, but only runs forward for a few seconds, runs backwards now and then, etc.

 Is this just a dead battery?


----------



## Bob_McBob

I made a note of where it was when I went to bed. It apparently managed to move forward 1-1/2 hours in the night...


----------



## mrarroyo

As I recall when the second hand stops working but the minute/hour hands keep good time the battery is about to die. Just have the battery replaced and be happy.


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As I recall when the second hand stops working but the minute/hour hands keep good time the battery is about to die. Just have the battery replaced and be happy._

 

On some watches, the second hand will advance every 5 seconds when the battery is running low.


----------



## MadDog5145

I'm pretty happy with my Movado:


----------



## immtbiker

Regarding any Lum-Tec pre-orders. I wrote to Chris Wiegand late Friday night about my order, which had an estimated ETA of July, and within 10 minutes he replied to me from his Blackberry (every company should have such great customer service). I am paraphrasing his response:

_"The cases are finally finished just today, and dials for M6 and M8 should be ready next week, followed by the M7 shortly after the rest. We remade the case several times to get it perfect, and dials were sampled since 5 months ago until we got the quality we planned. This is a very expensive model to build, and we want to be sure the product is absolutely perfect and as good as we can make it before we finalize it and start final production. All parts are now approved and we wait on delivery of the dials....we wait for parts each time and have to approve each part to our high standards of quality. The product we will release will be 3-4 times he quality as if we worked with the original parts we decided to upgrade for higher quality. I would think the reverse lume M7 will be another 45 days or so to finish, and the end product will be very well worth the wait. The tungsten case in particular, is the most complicated project we have this year and we have all been on it overtime to perfect it. ... I want this to be the flagship in our collection."_

 Sennheiser could have taken customer service lessons from Chris. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am excited about this purchase.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As I recall when the second hand stops working but the minute/hour hands keep good time the battery is about to die. Just have the battery replaced and be happy._

 

Every 3-4 years, my Tag Heuer Kirium Ti5 does this (jumps every 5 seconds). Just got the battery replaced at Tourneau (who offers lifetime battery replacement) yesterday, at Roosevelt Field mall.

 Note - It appears that the "mall" jewelry and watch stores are getting hit pretty hard by the ailing economy. The chain jewelry store (Lundstrom Jewelers) where I bought my wife and my wedding rings umpteen years ago is boarded up, and the Tourneau seemed to have a different breed of sales people attending it. I had asked one woman what some of the special qualities of the Milgauss were, and she said that "she didn't have a clue" (literally) and I asked another one about my watch, and she said "oh, who cares really, a watch is just for telling time!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I said "boy, you are in the wrong line of work", to which she responded, "with what they are paying us, what do you expect?" Dissension amongst the ranks. I see a b_usiness failure domino theory_ in the works.

 Shame.


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Leather is a little more dressy than a metal band, in my opinion, unless the band is polished as opposed to brushed. 

 For your budget, though, I'd advise you to look through the Seiko line and see if something piques your interest. Bluedial.com is a good place to both browse and buy their various lines.

 Also, I like these...surprised I don't see more of 'em. MG is a great German brand. You can buy these on a bracelet, I believe, and I would check with Watchbuys.com for a purchase place. Rob is a great guy, totally authorized and his customer service is impeccable. He would likely work with you on the price if it went a tiny bit over your budget.




_

 

I checked out those websites you mentioned. What do you think of this Jacques Etoile watch? I don't know anything about movements and such or if this brand is reputable. 

 Let me know what you think!


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_stay away from them. its a brand close to what we would see as Bose. the brands image is forcefully fed into us as the best of the best threw marketing but talk to any person of that hobby and they will say its ok but there are better for cheaper. most people who wear a Movado either received it as a christmas gift from mother/wife/girlfriend and usually use it as a "dress watch" but they dont normally wear watches at all. personally i would buy a replica Polex dayjust with a quartz movement (and brag its a real Polex) before i would wear a Movado...seriously. 

 lots of good recommendations so far in this thread but i will throw a beautiful peice i seen last week at a dealer out also..

 Tissot LE LOCLE 
 comes in either automatic for $1100 or quartz for $500, the prices are for the newest 2009 model but the older years are even priced lower. amazingly beautifully simple piece in life! i seen the automatic white dial at a store, it had a power reserve and the Locle detailed face was so detailed yet so simple. actually thought about buying one for my parents._

 

Thanks for the recommendations. I really like that look of the Tissot Le Locle watches. There very classy! His birthday is not until November so I've got TONS of time to look at watches and such.


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Lum-Tec B3. Shipping this week. It's bead-blasted (I think) and has the best lume you'll ever find. $500 but check with Chris @ Lum-Tec to be sure.

Watch and Clock Forum Your home for the discussion of timepieces. &bull; View topic - 2009 LUM-TEC GX lume pics and more product shots._

 

Sorry for three post in a row. Probably should of condensed them into one. Sorry! Anyways, I'm thinking about getting this watch for myself. Is this a pretty rugged watch? Me being a college student and all its going to take quite a beating. Also, do you know where else to buy them from? Trying to get it as cheap as possible! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Again, sorry for the 3 posts. I'm just too excited!


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aiml3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I checked out those websites you mentioned. What do you think of this Jacques Etoile watch? I don't know anything about movements and such or if this brand is reputable. 

 Let me know what you think!_

 

It looks nice; I don't know anything of the brand, though. I'd buy that MG or a Stowa if I could for that kind of $$$. Have you tried emailing Rob your pricepoint and your general area of interest? rob@watchbuys.com I bought my Sinn U1 from him. 

 Make sure you check the size on a watch (and the bracelet/strap width is a good idea too) before you buy it. That J-E is 38mm, which is somewhat small by today's standards. In comparison, the B3 is 43mm with a 22mm strap width.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Tourneau seemed to have a different breed of sales people attending it._

 

I was in NYC for the first time in about 20 years last month and made a stop by Tourneau's store on Madison Ave.. All I can say is holy ****. That store has as many Rolexs in it as I have seen in any store in the world (and I go to Switzerland every year and make stops on the Bahnhofstrasse). Chatting with the sales people who were all quite good, it seems their sales are way down but they are still receiving new inventory.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aiml3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry for three post in a row. Probably should of condensed them into one. Sorry! Anyways, I'm thinking about getting this watch for myself. Is this a pretty rugged watch? Me being a college student and all its going to take quite a beating. Also, do you know where else to buy them from? Trying to get it as cheap as possible! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Again, sorry for the 3 posts. I'm just too excited!_

 

Where else to buy the B3? I think your purchase options are pretty limited to direct from Lum-Tec at this point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's okay...I understand. Take a piece of advice on this subject if you will: find EXACTLY what you want and get it, rather than a bunch of "i like it but..."-s, which is what a lot of watch folks do. They buy lots of mediocre pieces and try to convince themselves they really like 'em. 

 Get it right the first time and be done with it.


----------



## woof37

Aha, found it. For you, Lum-Tec B3. For your dad, Stowa Marine Automatic.


----------



## leftnose

^^ Hey! I recommended that exact Stowa like three pages ago


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Aha, found it. For you, Lum-Tec B3. For your dad, Stowa Marine Automatic.




_

 

Holy ****! I LOVE IT! 

 Most of the time I don't like the leather band BUT for some reason it fits PERFECTLY with this watch! Also very classy and business like. 

 Man, this list of possible watches just keeps on growing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks again woof!

 Edit: and thanks to Leftnose!


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^ Hey! I recommended that exact Stowa like three pages ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Oops...you did, didn't you? My fault fella.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aiml3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Holy ****! I LOVE IT! 

 Most of the time I don't like the leather band BUT for some reason it fits PERFECTLY with this watch! Also very classy and business like. 

 Man, this list of possible watches just keeps on growing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks again woof!

 Edit: and thanks to Leftnose! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think a classy leather strap is more dressy than metal these days. Just my opinion.


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think a classy leather strap is more dressy than metal these days. Just my opinion._

 

With that watch I have to agree!


----------



## ka-boom

Got 3 more for the inventory!





 Swatch from ebay, $24









 Wenger from ebay, $40





 Another Wenger from ebay, $30


----------



## ka-boom

Took some better ones today.





 Flash bounced into umbrella.





 Flash shot through umbrella.

 My dumbass forgot I had it on ISO800.


----------



## LordofDoom

Impressive friggin pictures :O!


----------



## chud

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One of coolest looking watches is the Bulova Accutron, one day I hope to own one.

Accutron 214 Service & Sales_

 


 my dad has two, a stainless and a gold, both with the skeleton face. 

 i think im supposed to be getting the gold one and my bro the stainless.


----------



## chud

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aiml3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_LOL, then what would you recommend then that is in the same price range of the Movado? (1k and under)

 Oh and BTW, I don't think that watch is feminine at all!_

 

A used Tag, Oris, Zodiac, Patek. Seiko is AWESOME in the sub 1k price point. In house movements...shoot they make their own oil.

 lots of options and the watch will have a "soul" instead of a battery. 

 Movado, ick. It's a glorified Swatch. Their ESQ line is nice though for a beater quartz.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...lots of options and the watch will have a "soul" instead of a battery. 

 Movado, ick. It's a glorified Swatch. Their ESQ line is nice though for a beater quartz._

 

Do you realize how many "brands" the Swatch group owns?

*Swatch Group watch and jewelry brands*

*Prestige and Luxury Range: *Breguet, Blancpain, Glashütte Original, Jaquet Droz, Léon Hatot, Omega, Tiffany & Co.;
*High Range: *Longines, Rado, Union Glashütte;
*Middle Range: *Tissot, ck watch & jewelry, Balmain, Certina, Mido, Hamilton;
*Basic Range: *Swatch, Flik Flak;
*Private label: *Endura. 

 Sometimes a "Swatch" ain't too shabby a ticker! There's a lot of "soul" there.

 The automatic Swatch brand Swatches are classics and they'll be worth some real money some day!


----------



## chud

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you realize how many "brands" the Swatch group *owns?
*_

 

Yes, I do. I said Swatch, not The Swatch Brand. 

 Logitech "owns" Ultimate Ears. That doesn't mean Logitech makes the product.


  Quote:


 Sometimes a "Swatch" ain't too shabby a ticker! 
 

...correct....such as an Omega or Glashutte or even Hamilton.

  Quote:


 The automatic Swatch brand Swatches are classics and they'll be worth some real money some day! 
 

 is this sarcasm?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ is this sarcasm?_

 

Not at all. The Swatch automatics shown by ka-boom in the posts above are genuinely very cool watches at their price point and are already collector's items.


----------



## woof37

I hear this argument a lot on the watch forums. Own =! (or is it != ...I always get it wrong) develop/design/manufacture. 

 Swatches are fine tho. Let's face it...all watches tell time to a fair degree of accuracy. Everything else is just personal preference. If total accuracy were the end all/be all, none of us would get past digital. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you realize how many "brands" the Swatch group owns?

*Swatch Group watch and jewelry brands*

*Prestige and Luxury Range: *Breguet, Blancpain, Glashütte Original, Jaquet Droz, Léon Hatot, Omega, Tiffany & Co.;
*High Range: *Longines, Rado, Union Glashütte;
*Middle Range: *Tissot, ck watch & jewelry, Balmain, Certina, Mido, Hamilton;
*Basic Range: *Swatch, Flik Flak;
*Private label: *Endura. 

 Sometimes a "Swatch" ain't too shabby a ticker! There's a lot of "soul" there.

 The automatic Swatch brand Swatches are classics and they'll be worth some real money some day!_


----------



## chud

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not at all. The Swatch automatics shown by ka-boom in the posts above are genuinely very cool watches at their price point and are already collector's items._

 

i like the look of that one for the price. i just wish it didnt have SWATCH plastered on practically every surface. too distracting.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i like the look of that one for the price. i just wish it didnt have SWATCH plastered on practically every surface. too distracting._

 

I agree, I think it would be even classier without the billboard


----------



## deepsix

My watch:






 The last and only watch I`ll ever really need. I`ve admired the utilitarian functionality and design of the sub date for over 10 years and I finally bought one used a few years ago. Unfortunately couldn`t afford a vintage with character building acrylic glass that I had my heart set on but I still love my `06 model. Put a croc strap on mine to black it out more. 

 IF I did have a spare $5K lying around I would probably get a sub date with a colored bezel. Either green or red/blue.

 IF I had a lot more lying around the Pro Hunter Subs are amazing. 

 But I`m more than satisfied with my stock standard Roley.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

BTW

Luxury Watches at The Watchery: Tag Heuer, Cartier, Movado, Brietling, Omega, Ebel Designer Watches has 50% Bing Cashback for those in the USA (Maybe Canada too)

 *EDIT* Seems http://www.ashford.com also has the 50% Bing Cashback

 "Works on orders under $5,000. Looks like you have to sign up through Microsoft Bing which you can do from checkout, and it will re-route you back to the Watchery to be eligible to get the cash back. According to the terms and conditions on the site, it takes about 60 days to get the cash back."


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW

Luxury Watches at The Watchery: Tag Heuer, Cartier, Movado, Brietling, Omega, Ebel Designer Watches has 50% Bing Cashback for those in the USA (Maybe Canada too)_

 

My heart skipped a beat for a sec....thought I was going to get my beloved Navitimer at a 50% discount. BZZZZZZT


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My heart skipped a beat for a sec....thought I was going to get my beloved Navitimer at a 50% discount. BZZZZZZT_

 

Sorry they dont have everything but still have some nice watches at a nice discount with Bing.


----------



## mortonjl

x


----------



## mierenneuker




----------



## LordofDoom

^My uncle is looking at watches with Tritium in them. Anyone know of any non-military watches that still use the stuff? He's a particle physicist and wants one just for the fun of it, he told me that Invicta does it, but I can't find any Invictas with it even on Ebay. Cool watch btw ^_^


----------



## mierenneuker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LordofDoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^My uncle is looking at watches with Tritium in them. Anyone know of any non-military watches that still use the stuff? He's a particle physicist and wants one just for the fun of it, he told me that Invicta does it, but I can't find any Invictas with it even on Ebay. Cool watch btw ^_^_

 

Thanks.
 From what I've read Traser make some nice watches with tritium (and you can find a lot of Trasers on eBay)


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mierenneuker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks.
 From what I've read Traser make some nice watches with tritium (and you can find a lot of Trasers on eBay)_

 

Yeah, they still look a bit too military and slightly too expensive (he's definitely looking for sub-$100 as he's not a huge watch fan), but I'll ask him.

 My tennis coach got this Tag from his wife two years ago (or at least I believe it's this one or very similar), and it made me really want a chronograph badly. I especially love the way speedway/racer hands look (long with only slight rounding at the ends). The Omega Speedmaster (something like this) looks beautiful, and it would be great to have one if I actually had any money like that, haha :}


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LordofDoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, they still look a bit too military and slightly too expensive (he's definitely looking for sub-$100 as he's not a huge watch fan), but I'll ask him.

 My tennis coach got this Tag from his wife two years ago (or at least I believe it's this one or very similar), and it made me really want a chronograph badly. I especially love the way speedway/racer hands look (long with only slight rounding at the ends). The Omega Speedmaster (something like this) looks beautiful, and it would be great to have one if I actually had any money like that, haha :}_

 

As cool as Tritium is, he won't be able to enjoy it in the long term. I have an Omega Speedmaster Pro myself and it was made in 1998, the last year they used Tritium. The glow on the dial is very weak after only a few minutes. While I think some people may have reason to prefer Tritium to Superluminova when it is a brand new watch, after seeing how the effectiveness of the Tritium decays over time and the brown color it takes as it ages makes it apparent why just about everybody has switched to a different kind of lume.

 Your best bet would be to look at used watches but there probably are not many that still have Tritium with any glow to it.


----------



## mrarroyo

Tritium is a radioactive isotope w/ a half life of 12 years 3 months. That means that every 12 years there will be half as much.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LordofDoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^My uncle is looking at watches with Tritium in them. Anyone know of any non-military watches that still use the stuff? He's a particle physicist and wants one just for the fun of it, he told me that Invicta does it, but I can't find any Invictas with it even on Ebay. Cool watch btw ^_^_

 

Yes, look at Ball Watch Company USA.
 You'll find the finest collection of tritium powered watches in the world.

Ball Watch USA, US Distributors of Ball Official Standard Luxury Watches


----------



## Mercuttio

After clearing out my headphone inventory (except for the 770-80, of course) and taking care of some wedding related things (I'm engaged now!) I've got one of these:












 Those are borrowed pictures, here's mine on the NATO strap I've gotten for it.






 I actually managed to get this for quite near $1k by buying it used without the bracelet! Full boxes, cards, and it's only 6 months old so it's got a remaining 1.5 year warranty. Had it checked out at the Omega store and it passed all pressure tests with flying colors.


----------



## kwkarth

Beautiful watch!


----------



## mrarroyo

Nice one indeed! I have had a soft spot for Omega's since the early '70s. Yes I am an old fart.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After clearing out my headphone inventory (except for the 770-80, of course) and taking care of some wedding related things (I'm engaged now!) I've got one of these:




_

 

I love this watch except the bezel doesn't really tickle my fancy.


 ...heyyyy...wait a minute. You found someone that's willing to marry you? Wow, there is hope for our society, afterall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice one indeed! I have had a soft spot for Omega's since the early '70s. Yes I am an old fart. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Usually, old farts are smelly, too.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love this watch except the bezel doesn't really tickle my fancy._

 

I wasn't sure about it until I saw it in person... now I love it. Oddly utilitarian, it's really easy to use, and the dark / light sections help massively when you're trying to figure out if it's day or night somewhere without looking at the numbers. 

 Of course, I can always swap it with a 2254 bezel if I want it to go back to being just a dive watch! It's 300m resistant, after all. Saw a guy on a forum do it... it fit perfectly. 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 ...heyyyy...wait a minute. You found someone that's willing to marry you? Wow, there is hope for our society, afterall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 

Ha! 

 Interestingly, might I note that my first gift to her was a pair of headphones?


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After clearing out my headphone inventory (except for the 770-80, of course) and taking care of some wedding related things (I'm engaged now!) I've got one of these:




 Those are borrowed pictures, here's mine on the NATO strap I've gotten for it.






 I actually managed to get this for quite near $1k by buying it used without the bracelet! Full boxes, cards, and it's only 6 months old so it's got a remaining 1.5 year warranty. Had it checked out at the Omega store and it passed all pressure tests with flying colors._

 

Nice choice! Can't go wrong with an Omega. 

 You're the only other person I've seen w/the Corvus strap. A little thin but very purty. Sweet setup.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Ha! 

 Interestingly, might I note that my first gift to her was a pair of headphones?_

 

Ha, indeed! Way to go my good man, and congratulations, by the way!


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ ... Usually, old farts are smelly, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

We resemble that remark!


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice choice! Can't go wrong with an Omega. 

 You're the only other person I've seen w/the Corvus strap. A little thin but very purty. Sweet setup._

 

You've got one too? PICS! WE DEMAND PICS! At the very least, what's it on?

 I'm a HUGE fan of the Corvus Bond strap. A few reasons.

 1. Colors are accurate to the actual Bond, and accent this particular watch perfectly.

 2. It may be thin, but it dries really quick ( I'm one who tends to shower and swim and do dishes without taking it off ). 

 3. It's made really pretty well, and the sealing on the holes and end have held well so far. The weave is really incredible... the difference in quality between this and the average NATO is vast.


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Born2bwire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As cool as Tritium is, he won't be able to enjoy it in the long term. I have an Omega Speedmaster Pro myself and it was made in 1998, the last year they used Tritium. The glow on the dial is very weak after only a few minutes. While I think some people may have reason to prefer Tritium to Superluminova when it is a brand new watch, after seeing how the effectiveness of the Tritium decays over time and the brown color it takes as it ages makes it apparent why just about everybody has switched to a different kind of lume.

 Your best bet would be to look at used watches but there probably are not many that still have Tritium with any glow to it._

 

Yeah, again it's not for me, as I do prefer superluminova, but I'm pretty sure he recognizes that risk, that in ~25 years they're shot.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After clearing out my headphone inventory (except for the 770-80, of course) and taking care of some wedding related things (I'm engaged now!) I've got one of these:

 Those are borrowed pictures, here's mine on the NATO strap I've gotten for it.

 I actually managed to get this for quite near $1k by buying it used without the bracelet! Full boxes, cards, and it's only 6 months old so it's got a remaining 1.5 year warranty. Had it checked out at the Omega store and it passed all pressure tests with flying colors._

 

Looks absolutely amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, look at Ball Watch Company USA.
 You'll find the finest collection of tritium powered watches in the world.

Ball Watch USA, US Distributors of Ball Official Standard Luxury Watches_

 

They are really amazing looking, especially the Fireman Ionosphere. It's a shame they're just too expensive. Oh well, you can't always get what you want.


----------



## woof37

Yup. I don't have it on anything at all right now...it's a little too thin for my tastes. I would take pics of it on my Lum-tec B2, but I can't do that due to some "beta" stuff on the watch. (promised the manu that I wouldn't take pics for the time being) I also wish they'd gone with brushed h/w, but as you said, they wanted to be faithful to the Bond strap as much as possible. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You've got one too? PICS! WE DEMAND PICS! At the very least, what's it on?

 I'm a HUGE fan of the Corvus Bond strap. A few reasons.

 1. Colors are accurate to the actual Bond, and accent this particular watch perfectly.

 2. It may be thin, but it dries really quick ( I'm one who tends to shower and swim and do dishes without taking it off ). 

 3. It's made really pretty well, and the sealing on the holes and end have held well so far. The weave is really incredible... the difference in quality between this and the average NATO is vast._


----------



## Aiml3ss

Hey guys,

 I just bought a Seiko Chronograph Steel Watch SND193 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 I'll post some picture's when I receive it! 

 Thanks to Woof for pointing me in the right direction


----------



## woof37

Congrats Aiml3ss...that's a sweet dial on that Seiko. You will like.

 No problem, that's what the Head-Fi community is for. Along with headphones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aiml3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys,

 I just bought a Seiko Chronograph Steel Watch SND193 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 I'll post some picture's when I receive it! 

 Thanks to Woof for pointing me in the right direction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## ka-boom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aiml3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey guys,

 I just bought a Seiko Chronograph Steel Watch SND193 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 I'll post some picture's when I receive it! 

 Thanks to Woof for pointing me in the right direction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I had (and sold) a similar one for years, for some reason the time would stop at 11:22 every other day and I would have to hit the top right button to start the time over so it would "advance" to the correct time? Very weird, I lost the manual to it...


----------



## Aiml3ss

Nice! I like the white. 

 I hope the time isn't messed up like yours!


----------



## chud

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, look at Ball Watch Company USA.
 You'll find the finest collection of tritium powered watches in the world.

Ball Watch USA, US Distributors of Ball Official Standard Luxury Watches_

 

Agreed, but NO way he will find anything from Ball ~$100. 

 I think Luminox uses their own proprietary lume, but it is similar to Tritium. Still ~$200 on the low end though.


----------



## vagarach

You can get Marathon SAR watches with tritium vials...the dial even has a little radioactive hazard marking to boot! About $600?


----------



## chud

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vagarach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You can get Marathon SAR watches with tritium vials...the dial even has a little radioactive hazard marking to boot! About $600?_

 

Clean looking watch.

 But I think the guy originally looking for Tritium watches wasn't wanting military-esque and was looking around a hundred bucks.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Clean looking watch.

 But I think the guy originally looking for Tritium watches wasn't wanting military-esque and was looking around a hundred bucks._

 

I think a used Luminox is about your only option if so.


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think a used Luminox is about your only option if so._

 

I'll see if I can maybe get it for him for his birthday come next year.


----------



## tjkurita

That SD is incredible! 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *roy_jones* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here are a couple vintage rollies, the first being a '666':






 The second being a white 1680, for which I can't find a good individual pic:






 One of my absolute fave modern watches:






 I'm wrestling with the idea of selling one to pay for head-fi related stuff. I still have a few vintage parts that I could potentially list that could save me the torture of seeing one of the rollies go..._


----------



## Sofronitsky0423

Here's mine: 76' Speedmaster Pro. Just got it back from repair. It needed a new mainspring. I also had them put on a new crystal and bezel. Have it on an omega alligator strap.


----------



## Samgotit

That's a rugged looking piece of antiquity there. Very nice.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sofronitsky* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's mine: 76' Speedmaster Pro. Just got it back from repair. It needed a new mainspring. I also had them put on a new crystal and bezel. Have it on an omega alligator strap.









_

 

My fiancee has promised me an engagement Speedy Pro, when money allows. Sort of my version of her ring! 

 It is, without a doubt my favorite watch design. I'm very excited to wear one someday!


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I love this watch except the bezel doesn't really tickle my fancy.
_

 

Does this bezel do anything for you, or do you like the all silver one ?

 USG


----------



## leftnose

^^ That version with the Speedmaster bracelet is my all time favorite Seamaster. I smack myself in the head for not buying one when they were still available.


----------



## kwkarth

Yup, I agree leftnose. I did the same with the titanium/tantalum chrono that Omega had. I drooled over that watch for years, and always told myself "one day..." Then all of a sudden they were discontinued. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I eventually consoled myself with the Seamaster Planet Ocean Chrono with coaxial escapment, which actually is a much better movement, and a great looking watch in its own right, but... It does not have the aesthetic beauty of that titaniun/tantalum chrono. Ahh, well...


----------



## leftnose

I bought a Speedmaster sapphire sandwich to console myself.


----------



## TheRobbStory

I've fallen deeply in love with the Speedmaster in the last six months. I think my next freelance check might be going to one.

 Does anyone know of a comprehensive Speedmaster site illustrating variants?


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Samgotit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's a rugged looking piece of antiquity there. Very nice._

 

First, a guy in Starbucks called me _"Sir"_ and now a '76 watch is vintage.

 I think I am actually starting to get old. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does this bezel do anything for you, or do you like the all silver one ?_

 

Mucho better-o, E.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_First, a guy in Starbucks called me "Sir" and now a '76 watch is vintage.

 I think I am actually starting to get old. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Mucho better-o, E._

 

I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've fallen deeply in love with the Speedmaster in the last six months. I think my next freelance check might be going to one.

 Does anyone know of a comprehensive Speedmaster site illustrating variants?_

 

There really isn't any variations in the watch, at least for the professional version, especially since they switched to the 861 movement around 1969. In a way, that's one of the watch's great appeal. A guy named Chuck Maddox ran a blog that was pretty informative. Give that a gander. Outside of the addition of the deylin (sp?) brake in the 1970's and the move to the rhodium plated 1861 with an added jewel and the replacement of the tritium with Superluminova (both took place around 1997), the moevement hasn't changed since the 861. Before, with the 321, there were more drastic changes to the dial, hands and such. But I think outside of that the bracelet has changed most. The other versions of the Speedmaster have changed a lot more over the years.

An index of articles written by Chuck Maddox


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_First, a guy in Starbucks called me "Sir" and now a '76 watch is vintage.

 I think I am actually starting to get old. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

 When it is followed up with the phrase, "you're making a scene" it doesn't really count.


----------



## immtbiker

Speedmaster, readily available:

Amazon.com: Omega Men's Speedmaster Professional Mechanical Chronograph Watch #3570.50.00: Omega: Watches


----------



## Samgotit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Born2bwire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When it is followed up with the phrase, "you're making a scene" it doesn't really count._

 

Or "please put your pants back on."


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

My Seiko 5 daily watch on Lake Tahoe =D


----------



## mrarroyo

I used to own a circa 1974 Omega Seamaster which was stolen from my dorm in college. It looked like:






 I still have my dad's 1973 Omega constellation in 18K yellow gold.


----------



## Aiml3ss

Got my Seiko today! It's beautiful! I will snap a pic when I get it fitted. Here is a teaser


----------



## csommers

Still rockin the Seamaster. Getting ready to pick up a Planet Ocean in a few days, can't wait!


----------



## jewman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 My Seiko 5 daily watch on Lake Tahoe =D_

 

Very cool! I didn't know Seiko came out with a 5 that displayed the full day, but then again, there are hundreds of different models. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used to wear a 5, and it never let me down.


----------



## cfull

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^ That version with the Speedmaster bracelet is my all time favorite Seamaster. I smack myself in the head for not buying one when they were still available._

 

I got in right as they were getting hard to find. I think I probably got the last one in Atlanta. So glad I did.


----------



## cfull

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After clearing out my headphone inventory (except for the 770-80, of course) and taking care of some wedding related things (I'm engaged now!) I've got one of these:











 Those are borrowed pictures, here's mine on the NATO strap I've gotten for it.






 I actually managed to get this for quite near $1k by buying it used without the bracelet! Full boxes, cards, and it's only 6 months old so it's got a remaining 1.5 year warranty. Had it checked out at the Omega store and it passed all pressure tests with flying colors._

 

hahaha, i recognize that bottom photo from WUS!


----------



## dj_mocok

Damn, 1 grand is a steal. I've always wanted to have a nice watch to go with a third party leather strap.
 Was originally thinking to get very nice vintage TAG chrono but since they are so expensive for a great condition ones, I sort of forgot about the whole idea.


----------



## N17

Got a new strap for my watch (Dievas Timer Flieger) but still haven't taken photos with a decent camera yet. The standard buckle was surprisingly bad and would pull through quite easily. Its good finally not having to worry about your watch randomly falling off.


----------



## LordofDoom

While browsing my bookmark for the Ball Watch Co. I happened upon a particular watch that I have completely and utterly fallen in lust of. It's now on the top of my Hannukah list...

 Ball Fireman Storm Chaser

Welcome to BALL Watch


----------



## immtbiker

Freakin' nice watch!


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *N17* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got a new strap for my watch (Dievas Timer Flieger) but still haven't taken photos with a decent camera yet. The standard buckle was surprisingly bad and would pull through quite easily. Its good finally not having to worry about your watch randomly falling off._

 

You know, I'm kinda peeved at Dievas right now for that Kobold SMG-1 case-having "Vortex" thingie they built...but that flieger is a nice watch. I likey.


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Freakin' nice watch!_

 

They seem to be ~$2000-2500, so it's way outside of my price range, making me very sad, but a holiday may subsidize it. Really really beautiful, it makes me drool @_@


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LordofDoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_While browsing my bookmark for the Ball Watch Co. I happened upon a particular watch that I have completely and utterly fallen in lust of. It's now on the top of my Hannukah list...

 Ball Fireman Storm Chaser





_

 

Slick watch and props for a fellow Hannukah list maker!


----------



## kwkarth

That Ball watch that you like is a brand new model so you will unlikely be able to find it used for a while. I have the limited edition of the Fireman Ionosphere, The Skylab. Same watch inside...7750 movement. Great watch, and if you get it, you'll love it. Very well made and will likely appreciate in value. I also have the Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph, which is also an awesome watch by Ball. Come to think of it there isn't a clinker in the whole Ball watch line.


----------



## apnk

Here's my Sinn U1 and Gshock Frogman


----------



## dj_mocok

That Ball is nice. But my partner probably would cut my balls if I purchased that expensive Ball. But then again maybe I need to have some balls.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LordofDoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_They seem to be ~$2000-2500, so it's way outside of my price range, making me very sad, but a holiday may subsidize it. Really really beautiful, it makes me drool @_@_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Slick watch and props for a fellow Hannukah list maker!_

 

At least you've got 8 days for your wish to come through. You probably have the same chance of getting one as a Hanukkah present, as having Elijah show up at your next Passover dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That Ball is nice. But my partner probably would cut my balls if I purchased that expensive Ball. But then again maybe I need to have some balls._

 

"Balls?", said the Queen? "If I had balls, I'd be _King_!". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I want that watch!!!!* Damn you, Watch-Fi.

 .


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At least you've got 8 days for your wish to come through. You probably have the same chance of getting one as a Hanukkah present, as having Elijah show up at your next Passover dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 "Balls?", said the Queen? "If I had balls, I'd be King!". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*I want that watch!!!!* Damn you, Watch-Fi.

 ._

 

So now, I just want to start the tally... this thread has inspired you to buy at least one watch that I know of so far. Are there others?

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Damn, 1 grand is a steal. I've always wanted to have a nice watch to go with a third party leather strap.
 Was originally thinking to get very nice vintage TAG chrono but since they are so expensive for a great condition ones, I sort of forgot about the whole idea._

 

Yeah, it's an excellent time to buy a used watch. I seriously doubt I'd have such a nice Omega if it wasn't for the terrible economy. My 2234 was absolutely mint when it arrived with full warranty... and the hangtag with it showed a retail price of $2400.


----------



## DeusEx

I have a Movado, a present from my mom. I think the Movado modern look is really sweet. Two hands, and nothing else.

 been eying this ever since I saw it in Wired magazine...but it cost more than my entire audio gear combined...






 Maurice Lacroix - Pontos Decentrique GMT


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So now, I just want to start the tally... this thread has inspired you to buy at least one watch that I know of so far. Are there others?_

 

Oh, you mean my "copycat" purchases? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Well, I guess you could add the Lum-Tec to the tally. But except for *your* ex-watch, the other ones are still wish list, or pre-order, no money yet, purchases.


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At least you've got 8 days for your wish to come through. You probably have the same chance of getting one as a Hanukkah present, as having Elijah show up at your next Passover dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Funny story with semi-relevance: When I was 8 or 9, we all got up to place the glass of wine outside, and right as my grandfather uttered the words "we now open the door to let the prophet Elijah into our home", he opened the door and my great uncle was standing there.

 "oh, hey there"


----------



## Samgotit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *apnk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my Sinn U1 and Gshock Frogman




_

 

Monkey lovin' hell! That Sinn is smmoooooothhh, Daddio. After market strap?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a Movado, a present from my mom. I think the Movado modern look is really sweet. Two hands, and nothing else.

 been eying this ever since I saw it in Wired magazine...but it cost more than my entire audio gear combined...







 Maurice Lacroix - Pontos Decentrique GMT_

 

That's a really sweet watch. The particular Decentrique you have pictured is a limited edition model, so you would be lucky to get one new. I got the last black face version of that watch in the US.


----------



## immtbiker

Okay. I am definitely *not* going to "copycat" purchase *that* watch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, I *do* want it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Thou shall not covet, thou shall not covet...


----------



## TheRobbStory

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thou shall not covet, thou shall not covet..._

 

More importantly, thou shalt not dress like a dick.


----------



## jc9394

Anyone have an U-Boat? I'm thinking about getting this one.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a Movado, a present from my mom. I think the Movado modern look is really sweet. Two hands, and nothing else.
_

 

If you like like the Movados, you might like this. It's the official watch of the Musée International d'Horlogerie. Yeah.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a Movado, a present from my mom. I think the Movado modern look is really sweet. Two hands, and nothing else.

 been eying this ever since I saw it in Wired magazine...but it cost more than my entire audio gear combined...

_

 

















 Another possible idea... Have you looked at Skagen's collection? I think they make some pretty nice looking watches.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Skagens are nice, I have one, but I have a few "cons" I would list for it. 

 The strap is very shiny, and looks like a lot of bling in evening lights. Also the case is said to be fragile and I've read a lot of reviews claiming that they can break pretty easily. But it makes a good evening wear watch for a nice dinner or reception.

 I recently got a Kenneth Cole watch that I thought looked very impressive for its price. Its really slim and light, and I find it ideal to wear to work.


----------



## uofmtiger

A couple pics of my Omega "Date" watch:


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uofmtiger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A couple pics of my Omega "Date" watch:
_

 


 A little bit off-topic, but your boys better whip some butt this weekend my friend.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *uofmtiger* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A couple pics of my Omega "Date" watch:
_

 

Nice pictures!


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice pictures!_

 

x2!


----------



## yuckymucky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another possible idea... Have you looked at Skagen's collection? I think they make some pretty nice looking watches._

 

I have the top Skagen in gunmetal that you posted and I really like it. It is really light weight and looks pretty decent. I picked it up for $20 at the warehouse sale, the factory is here in Reno and twice a year they have a huge sale and stuff goes cheap.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

WHOA 20$???? Damn man if you can hook me up with some of em at that price I'd send u the money for shipping as well.


----------



## chowk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you like like the Movados, you might like this. It's the official watch of the Musée International d'Horlogerie. Yeah. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I definitely like.

 My watch is due for a replacement:




 I'd like to get something that is:

relatively inexpensive (<= 300 USD)
can cope with day in / day out
doesn't look out of place on a thin wrist
I don't really have any ideas on what to get. Would welcome any suggestions or pointers on where to start!


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *chowk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
relatively inexpensive
_

 

As with headphones, a subjective qualification like this can be interpreted widely. Can you be more specific on how much you would like to spend?


----------



## apnk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Samgotit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Monkey lovin' hell! That Sinn is smmoooooothhh, Daddio. After market strap?_

 


 Yeah, it's an Italian rubber strap, same one used by Bathys. I am slowly saving up for the Sinn rubber ($130!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## chowk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As with headphones, a subjective qualification like this can be interpreted widely. Can you be more specific on how much you would like to spend?_

 

Sorry, probably less than 300 USD.


----------



## crash013

I just bought the Seiko 5 Cal. 7S26 and I can't seem to adjust the date or time. I looked at the instructions and it says the crown can be pulled out further but it just won't go past the first click.


----------



## Aevum

hmm, that sounds like a problem, 
 i´ve had two seikos from that family, and in both the crown has 2 positions, 
 date set and time set, i think its faulty, return to shop,


----------



## crash013

Turns out I was pulling it all the way out to the second position. Everything works fine and I love my watch.


----------



## bass_nut




----------



## tjkurita

Wow! That watch looks like a Transformer! What is that valve on the side for? And the button at 2:00? It looks like a regular day-date to me with a directional bezel. Are there other complications? 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bass_nut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_


----------



## immtbiker

One of my favorite timepieces is made by Kawasaki Motorsports.
 Some of the other special features that it has (sort of like a Tissot), is it can tell you how fast that you are going, and how much gas you have (which can be especially useful after eating a lot of cauliflower and Brussels sprouts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) It also can give you a semi-average temperature reading:


----------



## dj_mocok

That watch looks like a motorbike


----------



## gochuckster

My Maurice Lacroix is currently living in a box at my parent's house. It didn't make the move to NYC with me last year, lol. Probably a wise decision. Gold face with a black leather band. Ahh how I miss it.


----------



## bass_nut

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow! That watch looks like a Transformer! What is that valve on the side for? And the button at 2:00? It looks like a regular day-date to me with a directional bezel. Are there other complications?_

 

indeed it has squarish robotic looking lines and curves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the button at the left side is map reader adjustment which i still do not know how to use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...the protrusion at 2:00 is a seat for one of the external screw. no other complications included.


----------



## tjkurita

180 MPH watch!


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_One of my favorite timepieces is made by Kawasaki Motorsports.
 Some of the other special features that it has (sort of like a Tissot), is it can tell you how fast that you are going, and how much gas you have (which can be especially useful after eating a lot of cauliflower and Brussels sprouts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) It also can give you a semi-average temperature reading:




_


----------



## tjkurita

When you press the button what happens? I did some very small research on it and I couldn't figure out what the function of the button is. 

 It's a cool-looking watch! It definitely fits a particular style. 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bass_nut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_indeed it has squarish robotic looking lines and curves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the button at the left side is map reader adjustment which i still do not know how to use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...the protrusion at 2:00 is a seat for one of the external screw. no other complications included._


----------



## Usagi

I just added a Seiko SNDA65 to my small collection.

 These are borrowed photos, but my watch is identical.


----------



## bass_nut

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_When you press the button what happens? I did some very small research on it and I couldn't figure out what the function of the button is. 

 It's a cool-looking watch! It definitely fits a particular style._

 

ooppsss.. sorry for my mistake.. it is a control knob (twist up or down) that rotates an inner ring (the one which has 0 km mark) .. i still do not know how to use it in conjunction with the outer rotating bezel/compass 

 it is heavy which i prefer 

 will look for pictures of its "brother" and post these here


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_180 MPH watch!_

 

190, actually. 220 off the record, but like a watch can only be called "water resistant" when it might be "water proof", the speedo can only say 190 even though it does 220 due to US restrictions. 

 Hence the expression, "time flies"


----------



## Arainach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Usagi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just added a Seiko SNDA65 to my small collection.

 These are borrowed photos, but my watch is identical._

 

An excellent choice. I love mine; I have a pile of 22mm Maratec Zulu straps (Black, Olive Green, and Bond) that I use on it depending on my mood (the Black strap gets 80% of the time, and I switch to one of the others when I get bored). It's my daily wearer and used for just about everything but dress occasions; I'm a huge fan.


----------



## Usagi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Arainach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_An excellent choice. I love mine; I have a pile of 22mm Maratec Zulu straps (Black, Olive Green, and Bond) that I use on it depending on my mood (the Black strap gets 80% of the time, and I switch to one of the others when I get bored). It's my daily wearer and used for just about everything but dress occasions; I'm a huge fan._

 

I also purchased the Zulu and some other straps from MARATAC. 

 White-Stitched Elite Composite Strap








 Four Ring NATO Style (low-lite version: black rings)





 The Seiko SDNA65 is a great looking & functioning chronograph. It replaced my Tissot T-Touch as my daily wearer.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bass_nut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ooppsss.. sorry for my mistake.. it is a control knob (twist up or down) that rotates an inner ring (the one which has 0 km mark) .. i still do not know how to use it in conjunction with the outer rotating bezel/compass._

 

The inner bezel with the KM markings is used to determine distances on maps. That is why there is a scale on the face of the watch. For maps that use that scale, press the crown at 9 against the map and roll it along your route and once finished, read the inner dial and voila, you have your real life distance.

 You don't really use the outer bezel in conjunction with the inner bezel. Do you know how to find North using a watch and the sun?

Using a Watch as a Compass

 Using the above, just rotate the outer bezel so that N points toward North using the above method and then you can determine the other directions without having to think about it. Of course, once you move, the bezel will have to be realigned using the above method.


----------



## immtbiker

I don't understand this.


----------



## leftnose

Which part?


----------



## bass_nut

tons of thanks... now all i have to do is look for map with said scale and try your info ... i think i know the North on day time


----------



## dj_mocok

Immtbiker: Have you received your Lumtec yet?
 I just had a quick look at the M7 actual watch picture, that thing is beautiful. It looks like a cross between Panerai and blue Omega Aquaterra.
 Actually I think the Tungsten M series is the nicest looking one out of all the current models at the moment. 

 On a side note, I hope I don't get flamed for this, but I am actually glad that I changed my mind about getting the C series 38mm. I've looked at the final, actual product picture and I didn't like it at all. The case is too round and lifeless for my taste.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Arainach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a pile of 22mm Maratec Zulu straps (Black, Olive Green, and Bond) that I use on it depending on my mood (the Black strap gets 80% of the time, and I switch to one of the others when I get bored). It's my daily wearer and used for just about everything but dress occasions; I'm a huge fan._

 

X2. The straps, I mean. They're very comfy and cheap to replace.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Immtbiker: Have you received your Lumtec yet?_

 

No, here is the response that I got (within minutes) from Chris, back in mid-August:

 ---------------------------------------------
 Hi Aaron,

 Sorry for the delays. Yes we are still making the tungsten models. The cases are finally finished just today, and dials for M6 and M8 should be ready next week, followed by the M7 shortly after the rest. We have been posting updates on our forums, and our mailing list about all delays. We remade the case several times to get it perfect, and dials were sampled since 5 months ago until we got the quality we planned. This is a very expensive model to build, and we want to be sure the product is absolutely perfect and as good as we can make it before we finalize it and start final production. All parts are now approved and we wait on delivery of the dials. We can never predict a date to release, as we wait for parts each time and have to approve each part to our high standards of quality. The product we will release will be 3-4 times he quality as if we worked with the original parts we decided to upgrade for higher quality. Please understand that we are holding no deposits on these watches, and we will take all the time needed to make them as good as they can be. I would think the reverse lume M7 will be another 45 days or so to finish, and the end product will be very well worth the wait. I would rather people cancel pre-orders from waiting too long for us to release it, than releasing a product not made to our standard. The tungsten case in particular, is the most complicated project we have this year and we have all been on it overtime to perfect it. We have your reserve order, and we will honor it, but we need patience from our buyers as I want this to be the flagship in our collection. 

 Best regards,
 Chris Wiegand
 President,
 LUM-TEC watches

 ----------------------------------------------


----------



## cyberspyder

OT, but I really, really want a Panerai!


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, here is the response that I got (within minutes) from Chris, back in mid-August:

 ---------------------------------------------
 Hi Aaron,

 Sorry for the delays. Yes we are still making the tungsten models. The cases are finally finished just today, and dials for M6 and M8 should be ready next week, followed by the M7 shortly after the rest. We have been posting updates on our forums, and our mailing list about all delays. We remade the case several times to get it perfect, and dials were sampled since 5 months ago until we got the quality we planned. This is a very expensive model to build, and we want to be sure the product is absolutely perfect and as good as we can make it before we finalize it and start final production. All parts are now approved and we wait on delivery of the dials. We can never predict a date to release, as we wait for parts each time and have to approve each part to our high standards of quality. The product we will release will be 3-4 times he quality as if we worked with the original parts we decided to upgrade for higher quality. Please understand that we are holding no deposits on these watches, and we will take all the time needed to make them as good as they can be. I would think the reverse lume M7 will be another 45 days or so to finish, and the end product will be very well worth the wait. I would rather people cancel pre-orders from waiting too long for us to release it, than releasing a product not made to our standard. The tungsten case in particular, is the most complicated project we have this year and we have all been on it overtime to perfect it. We have your reserve order, and we will honor it, but we need patience from our buyers as I want this to be the flagship in our collection. 

 Best regards,
 Chris Wiegand
 President,
 LUM-TEC watches

 ----------------------------------------------_

 

Hopefully it will be soon and don't forget to post pics!


----------



## csommers

They make great watches, I wouldn't be worried. Its well worth the wait!


----------



## apnk

Another pic of my favorite watch...


----------



## Mercuttio

This isn't ENTIRELY watch related, but it is SORT OF watch related.

 My fiancee bought me a surprise engagement gift... Omega cufflinks!
















 I'd been borrowing her brother's spare set of cufflinks for two years now. These are much nicer!


----------



## kwkarth

Very nice!


----------



## LordofDoom

Surely watch related


----------



## oakleyguy89

Here's a pic of my watch, I love it and wear it all the time when I go out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I first got it, the second hand wasnt moving so I was thinking that the batteries were dead. I then took out the battery and tested it and it was fine. So I called and they said the watch keeps time without the second hand moving since the second hand is used for a stop watch (Silly Me! lol). The left window on the watch is the minutes that the stopwatch has been going for and the right window is used for military time which is nice. It also keeps the date. Although the months that dont have 31 days you have to skip it ahead since it keeps 31days. Its a nice big watch, and has a cool leather pouch it came in


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *oakleyguy89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's a pic of my watch, I love it and wear it all the time when I go out. When I first got it, the second hand wasnt moving so I was thinking that the batteries were dead. I then took out the battery and tested it and it was fine. So I called and they said the watch keeps time without the second hand moving since the second hand is used for a stop watch (Silly Me! lol). The left window on the watch is the minutes that the stopwatch has been going for and the right window is used for military time which is nice. It also keeps the date. Although the months that dont have 31 days you have to skip it ahead since it keeps 31days. Its a nice big watch, and has a cool leather pouch it came in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Heh, don't feel bad OakleyGuy. I bought my first chrono a couple of years ago and wondered the same thing when I got it. The pics rarely show the "second" hand at zero where it stays 99.9999% of the time.


----------



## woof37

Meant to tell you guys...I wanted something I could wear while biking and running (for timing) that would be able to handle abrasion, vibration, small quantities of my blood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 etc. I bought a Suunto Core Yellow with the strap kit, and while it is nice, the display is not contrasty enough for me and the backlight not as bright as I need. Plus that crystal is just asking to get cracked, as there's not much guarding it. So before I risked damaging it, I grabbed this instead (from Bluedial.com). Very cool I think. 







 The bracelet and bezel are ion plated, and the whole thing's kinda sparkly. Not quite in a bass boat kind of way, but more a luxury automobile paint job kind of way. At least that's what I like to tell myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Linky to the watchy on Casio's website


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Meant to tell you guys...I wanted something I could wear while biking and running (for timing) that would be able to handle abrasion, vibration, small quantities of my blood 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 etc. I bought a Suunto Core Yellow with the strap kit, and while it is nice, the display is not contrasty enough for me and the backlight not as bright as I need. Plus that crystal is just asking to get cracked, as there's not much guarding it. So before I risked damaging it, I grabbed this instead (from Bluedial.com). Very cool I think. 

 The bracelet and bezel are ion plated, and the whole thing's kinda sparkly. Not quite in a bass boat kind of way, but more a luxury automobile paint job kind of way. At least that's what I like to tell myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You crazy dickens!

 I just bought G-Shock myself, to avoid hurting my precious Omega if I fall on pavement whilst jogging.

 Nothing as fancy as yours though:






 Simple DW5600, as basic a G-Shock as they come. $36 shipped from Amazon!


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You crazy dickens!

 I just bought G-Shock myself, to avoid hurting my precious Omega if I fall on pavement whilst jogging.

 Nothing as fancy as yours though:






 Simple DW5600, as basic a G-Shock as they come. $36 shipped from Amazon!_

 

That's THE G-Shock. I had one of those when I first joined the military...mine went to more countries than most people will ever visit. Great, great watch. Sold it for about what I paid for it too.


----------



## bass_nut

another Seiko ... Seiko 5


----------



## Arainach

Depth of Field in those shots is way too shallow to be at all useful. In fact, you can't really see anything useful at all in any of them.


----------



## bass_nut

indeed... crappy macro shots .. still waiting for better amount of window light.. will post the whole image next


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bass_nut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_indeed... crappy macro shots .. still waiting for better amount of window light.. will post the whole image next 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I disagree. Those are fantastic macro shots and show off the details of the watch very nicely. Good lighting, too!

 As long as we're sort of on the topic of G-Shocks, here's mine:






 This is a GW5600 which is the classic G with solar charging and radio syncing. I bought it primarily to use to set my mechanical watches which had stopped running from lack of use but it gets a fair amount of wrist time. THe only problem with it is that, unlike the original, it doesn't display both the date and the day at the same time. Most of the time (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I know what day it is so I just leave it on date display.


----------



## bass_nut

thank you sir ... window light not enough today so here is one lit with flashgun


----------



## Mercuttio

Nice Seiko! That's the best Seiko 5... don't they call that the FrankenTuna? I actually like that one better than the Monster, most likely because the hands and dial are very similar to my favorite Omega divers.


----------



## bass_nut

i really like Seiko 5 with lots of metal... btw, nice Omega timepiece as i am an Omega fan too


----------



## laxx

Swung by the Tourneau sale yesterday. Tried to be an enabler to a guy next to me looking at the IWC Portuguese Minute Repeater. It was a cool 50% off $78,000. =[


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *laxx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Swung by the Tourneau sale yesterday. Tried to be an enabler to a guy next to me looking at the IWC Portuguese Minute Repeater. It was a cool 50% off $78,000. =[_

 

If you think about it, will you see what they're offering off the Bell & Ross Type 3 Aviation in stainless?


----------



## Akselpaksel

I'm using this at the moment, not in a gold finish but silver. Well not actually made of silver but you get the idea. I also have an Omega pocketwatch that i inherited from my grandfather, i use that only for very formal occasions. Am currently saving up for a Longines, but man those things cost a lot.


----------



## DeusEx

Anyone own Movado?


----------



## havagr8da

One of my favorites. Gets more wrist time than any of my other ones.


----------



## MadDog5145

New addition:


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone own Movado?_

 

Movado Fiero:










 3 years old and just as shiny and spotless as day 1. Thanks Tungsten Carbide


----------



## LordofDoom

Better picture of my Bulova Automatic 21 Jewel





 (Yfrog - mg2322)

 @MadDog, what is that Panerai? I love them, but they are just wayyyyy out of my price range.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Where did you get the Panni modification done. It's unbelievable.


----------



## MadDog5145

Got the homage from here:
GETAT WATCH CO. - pilot watch, marina watch, 6497 6498 movement,Custom made watch, Case set, Watch acessories


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got the homage from here:
GETAT WATCH CO. - pilot watch, marina watch, 6497 6498 movement,Custom made watch, Case set, Watch acessories_

 

Wow, Asian movement @ $40! Damn that's cheap for an amazing looking knockoff


----------



## deltaspirit

I just bought a dark brown lizard strap from watchprince for this




 raymond weil parsifal 18k yellow gold plated

 There are some really nice watches in this tread, especially the stowa's *drool*


----------



## havagr8da

Great source for the Marinas, Thanks!


----------



## music_man

i got this 4 months ago. i wear it every day now. i guess i have just started liking silly stuff. well, i didn't pay anywhere near retail for it.

 music_man


----------



## immtbiker

I had a Marina before getting my Panni. I was only able to last 6 months before pulling the bigger trigger.

 The beauty of it was, I stuck the Marina in my wife's face for 6 months before I came home with the nicer box. She was prepped and ready.

 The same theory worked well with introducing an AT ATW-100 as the first headphone that she saw when entering the bedroom, so the transition to the R-10 was an eloquent and smooth one.


----------



## csommers

Whats the quality like on that Marina? I'm tempted to pick one up just for the hell of it.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *csommers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whats the quality like on that Marina? I'm tempted to pick one up just for the hell of it._

 

x2. I'm thinking I like the look of the brushed case, auto, power reserve with date:


----------



## Audio-Omega

Has anyone bought a Rolex sea dweller recently ? Too bad it has been discontinued.


----------



## laxx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone bought a Rolex sea dweller recently ? Too bad it has been discontinued._

 

Woah, why was it discontinued?


----------



## Audio-Omega

Rolex sea dweller has been replaced by Deep Sea. It's a big watch.


----------



## Aevum

Stainheart watches makes a homenage of the older rolexes, but its too close to the original so some people fraun upon it, 
Taucheruhren · OCEAN 1 VINTAGE red - Steinhart Watches


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *csommers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Whats the quality like on that Marina? I'm tempted to pick one up just for the hell of it._

 

Definitely not bad for the price. I would try to get a sapphire crystal with whatever you get. Definitely worth it!

 *Hint you can order each part of the watch individually and have them build it for you, if you have all the parts ordered and you specify that you want it built.*


----------



## leftnose

Historically, I have never liked Panerais. Too big and flashy. However, a post earlier in this thread showing a brushed finish model started to change my mind. Ever since seeing that watch, I've sort have lusted after a Panny but still thought that they were a little too big.

 Nonetheless, today I ordered this:






 An homage from Getat. Mine will be slightly different with a brushed case, black hands w/ white lume, and a domed sapphire crystal. I sort of figure that this will be a test run to see how I like having one on my wrist. If I like it, I may well jump into the big leagues.


----------



## TheRobbStory

If anyone's interested, I've put my modded Seiko on the auction block at WUS. PM me for details..





Custom Seiko SNK809K (10sec. lapse) on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## petert210

There is a Friends and Family event going on at the LVMH site. LVMH owns many watch brands including Tag Heuers, Zeniths and Diors. In this sale they have only Heuers. Of interest may be the Grand Carrerra automatic such as Calibre 6. These are demo watches with box papers, and warranties at approx 50% off retail. LVMH partners is directly operated by LVMH.

www.lvmhpartners.com
 Access Code: ffsalefall09 (Repost from Fat Wallet)

 Disclaimer: I do not work for LVMH or Fat Wallet. Just want to share what I thought is a good deal with fellow head-fiers.


----------



## immtbiker

No Tags available. That was quick!


----------



## petert210

After you log in with access code, click on tag heuer and a subheading "Friends & Family Click Here" appears. Click here and you should see items still available (40 was listed when I checked 12:05 pm PST). Good luck.


----------



## immtbiker

Nuttin honey!


----------



## petert210

You're at the right page. Did you click on [Friends & Family Click Here] upper left corner under Tag Heuer? 

 40 items available at 5:08 pm PST. Sorry don't know how to get screen shot but this is the the listing on page 4.



 TAG Heuer > Friends & Family Click Here
 Page 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 (40 Items)

 Display per Page
 List View List View Grid View Grid View 
 Compare Selected Items 
 WAF111C.BA0810

 WAF111C.BA0810

 Aquaracer Quartz Watch

 WAF111C.BA0810
 Dial: Black with Diamonds
 Case Size: 38 mm
 Case: Fine Brushed/ Polished Steel
 Movement Type: Quartz
 Movement Style: Watch
 Band Type: Bracelet
 Suggested Retail: $2,100.00

 Sale Price: $799.00 Qty

 Add To Cart

 Compare
 WAF1416.BA0813

 WAF1416.BA0813

 Aquaracer Quartz Watch

 WAF1416.BA0813
 Dial: White Mother of Pearl with Diamonds
 Case Size: 27 mm
 Case: Fine Brushed/ Polished Steel
 Movement Type: Quartz
 Movement Style: Watch
 Band Type: Bracelet
 Suggested Retail: $3,500.00

 Sale Price: $1,999.00 Qty

 Add To Cart

 Compare
 WAF1417.BA0812

 WAF1417.BA0812

 Aquaracer Quartz Watch

 WAF1417.BA0812
 Dial: Light BlueMother of Pearl
 Case Size: 27 mm
 Case: Fine Brushed/ Polished Steel
 Movement Type: Quartz
 Movement Style: Watch
 Band Type: Bracelet
 Suggested Retail: $1,500.00

 Sale Price: $799.00 Qty

 Add To Cart

 Compare
 WAF1419.BA0813

 WAF1419.BA0813

 Aquaracer Quartz Watch

 WAF1419.BA0813
 Dial: Light BlueMother of Pearl with Diamonds
 Case Size: 27 mm
 Case: Fine Brushed/ Polished Steel
 Movement Type: Quartz
 Movement Style: Watch
 Band Type: Bracelet
 Suggested Retail: $2,200.00

 Sale Price: $1,199.00 Qty

 Add To Cart

 Compare
 CV2017.BA0786

 CV2017.BA0786

 Carrera Automatic Chronograph

 CV2017.BA0786
 Case Size: 41 mm
 Case: Polished Steel
 Movement Type: Automatic
 Movement Style: Chronograph
 Band Type: Bracelet
 Suggested Retail: $3,200.00

 Sale Price: $1,899.00 Qty

 Add To Cart

 Compare
 WAV511C.FC6230

 WAV511C.FC6230

 Dealer Demo Grand Carrera Automatic Chronometer Watch

 WAV511C.FC6230
 Case Size: 40 mm
 Movement Type: Automatic
 Movement Style: Watch
 Band Type: Strap
 Suggested Retail: $3,500.00

 Sale Price: $1,750.00 Qty

 Add To Cart

 Compare

 Page 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 (40 Items)


 Your Order
 0 Orders in Cart
 $0.00

 Track Order
 Logout


 Customer Service
 FAQs
 Legal Disclaimers
 Privacy Policy
 Secure Shopping


 Dior
 Tag Heuer
 Zenith
 Customer Service | FAQs | Legal Disclaimers | Privacy Policy | Secure Shopping
 © 2009 TAG Heuer, Inc. All rights reserved


----------



## immtbiker

No, I just clicked on the "Tag" link.
 I will try it now.


----------



## mrarroyo

I have way too many watches and do not need another one. However due to a previous post I am considering getting ...

http://www.siswatch727.com/showroom/...3843033816.jpg

 I got to have a second hand and a date on my watches.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have way too many watches and do not need another one. However due to a previous post I am considering getting ...

http://www.siswatch727.com/showroom/...3843033816.jpg

 I got to have a second hand and a date on my watches._

 

Hi Miguel

 I have one from quite a number of years ago with a small second.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 Eric


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have way too many watches and do not need another one. However due to a previous post I am considering getting ...






 I got to have a second hand and a date on my watches._

 

I was doing some research on that brand as I bought a different model on Friday. Apparently, they have a bit of a reputation of putting the cyclops on just a bit out of place and it doesn't quite line up with the date window.

 Buyer beware on that one.


----------



## leftnose

Double post


----------



## bass_nut

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone bought a Rolex sea dweller recently ? Too bad it has been discontinued._

 

here is mine ... robust built


----------



## omegaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone bought a Rolex sea dweller recently ? Too bad it has been discontinued._

 

I thought it was still around, but they changed the model slightly and added the Deepsea title, I prefer the older one ( Nice watch bass_nut )


----------



## bass_nut

thanks omegaman


----------



## Audio-Omega

Nice watch bass nut. The dealers I contacted no longer stock Sea Dweller. I think it's near impossible to get an old style Submariner either. The new style Submariner doesn't look too bad.


----------



## bass_nut

thanks sir Audio-Omega ... i agree, the new sea dweller is good looking too... btw, i am an Omega watch fan as well


----------



## mrarroyo

Nice watch upstateguy! Thanks for the heads up leftnose.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have way too many watches and do not need another one. However due to a previous post I am considering getting ...

http://www.siswatch727.com/showroom/...3843033816.jpg

 I got to have a second hand and a date on my watches._

 


 Miguel,
 I'll make a deal with you. We can split the price of this watch , and we will share it, wearing it on alternate months? How do you like dem dare apples?


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *omegaman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought it was still around, but they changed the model slightly and added the Deepsea title, I prefer the older one ( Nice watch bass_nut )





_

 

"Original Gas Escapement Valve"??
 "Ring Lock System"???
 Are they friggin serious? It's like the advertisement of features on a Timex Ironman.


----------



## TheRobbStory

Anybody own a Rolex Milgauss? I saw an ad in Wired yesterday and it struck my fancy. I think I might have a rep made.


----------



## csommers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Born2bwire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_"Original Gas Escapement Valve"??
 "Ring Lock System"???
 Are they friggin serious? It's like the advertisement of features on a Timex Ironman._

 

That's pretty much the only thing stopping me from getting a Rolex, I just can't stand how they want to advertise more than produce a good looking watch. I mean, its cool that they had the "first" GEV, but...come on, do you really have to put it right on the face of the watch?

 I know I know, only a few Rolexs have that, but they are one's I like otherwise


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anybody own a Rolex Milgauss? I saw an ad in Wired yesterday and it struck my fancy. I think I might have a rep made._

 

They're pretty, true. I just (realizing you and everyone else probably don't) have a hangup over being "the guy who wears a Rolex" when I'm not a salesman, VP, (insert other position of social importance), etc. Everybody knows what a Rolex is, and everyone also probably assumes it's fake.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Born2bwire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_"Original Gas Escapement Valve"??
 "Ring Lock System"???
 Are they friggin serious? It's like the advertisement of features on a Timex Ironman._

 

Well said. Why would Rolex feel the need to cheapen their watches like that? 

 Ten bucks says they come out with a non-"texted" version of the DSD eventually.


----------



## kwkarth

Milligauss?
 Here's the real deal;

BALL Watch USA - BALL Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium*DM1036A-SAJ-BK













http://www.ballwatch.com/index.php?o...om_collections


----------



## Arainach

Quote:


 Well said. Why would Rolex feel the need to cheapen their watches like that? 
 

Because otherwise it looks exactly like a regular Submariner. A substantial segment of Rolex's customer base (not all, but a substantial segment) buys Rolex to show off how much they spent rather than because they're looking for top quality. It's a Vanity thing. People that spend that extra few grand want some visual indication of it.


----------



## John2e

All I wear is my Milgauss green crystal LV The rest of my collection has been gathering dust...

 I love it!

 I have been tracking it since its release but refused to pay 150% more than suggested retail as was the case when first released (and the months after). 


 Not sure if people think its fake. I really could care less. * I *love it

 Most people are too focused on the edition 9 headphones I wear when commuting and at work to notice my watch


----------



## TheRobbStory

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John2e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_All I wear is my Milgaus green crystal LV The rest of my collection has been gathering dust...

 I love it!

 I have been tracking it since its release but refused to pay 150% more than suggested retail as was the case when first released (and the months after). 


 Not sure if people think its fake. I really could care less. * I *love it

 Most people are too focused on the edition 9 headphones I wear when commuting and at work to notice my watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Milgauss*


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anybody own a Rolex Milgauss? I saw an ad in Wired yesterday and it struck my fancy. I think I might have a rep made._

 

 I have seen a few Milgausses and they do look nice but I hate the second hand. The lightening bolt looks tacky to me.


----------



## dj_mocok

I think my sister wears Milgauss too. She has other one but I am not sure what model the other one is. 
 I personally don't really like Milgauss, it looks like Seiko Spirit but some Spirit looks better. 

 Now if you excuse me, I have to change my Tshirt to Flame Resistance Armor that absorbs 90% of fire damage.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think my sister wears Milgauss too. She has other one but I am not sure what model the other one is. 
 I personally don't really like Milgauss, it looks like Seiko Spirit but some Spirit looks better. 

 Now if you excuse me, I have to change my Tshirt to Flame Resistance Armor that absorbs 90% of fire damage._

 

Heh. Nah, to each his own. I think the Milgausses are a bit small, although I like the green crystal one. The Explorer II is awesome, though. I just can't pull that off.


----------



## dj_mocok

I think I'd rather have equivalent-priced Ball watch than a Milgauss. 

 The Rolex that I like is the simpler looking ones


----------



## Uncle Erik

Milgauss? Here's what I found instead:






 The Sinn 244Ti. 80,000 A/m magnetic protection (same as Milgauss, IIRC), titanium case and bracelet, and a COSC certified chronometer. Unfortunately out of production, but they're fine watches and I love mine.

 Not a hater, but I'd never wear a Rolex. I think they look nice, but they're just too conspicuous. I don't want people to know what watch I'm wearing and I don't want the attention a Rolex would draw. Same reason my Montblanc fountain pen stays in the drawer. I like it well enough, but I don't like people noticing it. A Parker 51 goes with me 99% of the time.

 On the other hand, if someone notices that I'm wearing a Sinn and knows what it is, that person will probably be fantastic to talk to.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Milgauss? Here's what I found instead:






 The Sinn 244Ti. 80,000 A/m magnetic protection (same as Milgauss, IIRC), titanium case and bracelet, and a COSC certified chronometer. Unfortunately out of production, but they're fine watches and I love mine.

 Not a hater, but I'd never wear a Rolex. I think they look nice, but they're just too conspicuous. I don't want people to know what watch I'm wearing and I don't want the attention a Rolex would draw. Same reason my Montblanc fountain pen stays in the drawer. I like it well enough, but I don't like people noticing it. A Parker 51 goes with me 99% of the time.

 On the other hand, if someone notices that I'm wearing a Sinn and knows what it is, that person will probably be fantastic to talk to._

 

I love that Sinn! What great styling!!


----------



## ka-boom

That Sinn 244Ti is dope. Beautiful!


----------



## John2e

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TheRobbStory* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Milgauss*_

 

Sorry for the spelling mistake. Thanks for pointing it out. I hope it did not cause any confussion


----------



## tjkurita

It was my understanding that any Rolex with a Parachrom Blu hairspring was anti-magnetic. They are adding it to the entire line, I think. My Daytona has a Parachrom Blu hairspring that isn't actually blue. 

 Here's some research you can check out. I have an F series Daytona with thin hands and long minute markers at 27 and 33. Any fan of the Daytona should check it out! Here.


----------



## bhd812

one of two Lumtec's i have on reserve is ready to ship, its the M17 Phantom..

 here are a few pics from Ray Night..
















 the watch comes with a PVD bracelet, leather strap, and rubber strap. 


 here are some specs..

 Specs:

 * 44mm case excluding crown

 * 24mm lug width.

 * 316L stainless steel construction.

 * 100 meters water resistance.

 * Rare twin barrel 21 jewel vintage automatic winding Soviet military movement. Full restoration and service in USA.

 * 38-41 hours power reserve.

 * LUM-TEC GX MDV® luminous hands and dial.

 * Quick-set date button.

 * Heavy sapphire crystal.

 * Double side anti-reflective coatings.

 * Anti-reflective tint coating (M17 model)

 * Diamond seal crown.

 * Bead blasted PVD hard coated full case and bracelet (M17,M18,M19 models)

 * 3 straps included, 316L stainless steel bracelet with matched finish, molded rubber strap with matched stitching, and leather strap with matched stitching

 * 1 year limited warranty

 will be a few weeks till i receive the watch and get pics up but i will when i can..yay!!


----------



## LordofDoom

Exhibition back or nay?


----------



## tjkurita

Nice watch!


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice watch!_

 

thanks, i'm nervous..never seen one in life

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LordofDoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Exhibition back or nay?_

 

not sure, i hope so and if i had to guess from the Water Depth rating maybe it does.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks, i'm nervous..never seen one in life


_

 

Don't be. Lum-tec's quality control is outstanding. You will be blown away at how much watch you bought for so little.


----------



## dj_mocok

I dont think that one has exhibition back.


----------



## bhd812

Awww shucks, oh well. Thanks woof for the encouring words


----------



## dj_mocok

I think it's better that way anyway. It's meant to be a super solid watch.


----------



## leftnose

So my Getat homage arrived today. Pretty darn quick service, I ordered it exactly a week ago.















 As you can see, it wears quite a bit larger than my SAR (for reference, my wrist is 7-3/8"). Sorry for the poor pix but I've always had trouble taking good wrist shots and my equiment here in the office is somewhat limited. Also, the spec you see on the crystal in the first pic is just a bit of dust on the outside.

 This thing is pretty darn good for $100! The lume on the 5 o'clock marker is a tiny bit uneven, the hole in for the 11 o'clock marker isn't quite sharp, and the lume on the hands is a slightly different color than on the dial but I'm pretty impressed. The movement is relatively nicely finished as well (sorry forgot to take that pic).


----------



## havagr8da

Another of my favorite timepieces. The wide band is super comfortable.


----------



## tjkurita

Kind of like a Roger Dubuis Easy Diver? 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *havagr8da* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another of my favorite timepieces. The wide band is super comfortable. 









_


----------



## havagr8da

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Kind of like a Roger Dubuis Easy Diver?_

 

 Yeah, Renato took a little heat over the design. But it is still a fine piece. Great Swiss movement.


----------



## tjkurita

Please don't misunderstand, I wasn't criticizing. I've just never seen anyone but Dubuis use that kind of case design. I wish someone made a watch that looked like the Golden Square for a lower price!


----------



## f00fighters

I'm a tag man, myself.


----------



## vagarach

'Made Expressly for Renato Collezioni'

 Makes Rolex look positively understated!


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vagarach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_'Made Expressly for Renato Collezioni'

 Makes Rolex look positively understated!_

 

I do find it comical that it says that about an ETA movement.


----------



## jazznap

My all time favorite watch.


----------



## mrarroyo

I have always enjoyed the simple yet elegant IWC watches.


----------



## MadDog5145

I have really grown to love this watch:














 Seriously thinking about getting the black dial version...


----------



## Al4x

ive been trawling this thread [not finished yet] looking for a watch i may like, but alsa not found one, but then im fussy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like silver/black/titanium, metalic colours and metal straps, with a chrono etc light ups are useful too for in the dark meh, its a big important purchase a watch


----------



## Al4x

wrong thread sorry :/


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Al4x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ive been trawling this thread [not finished yet] looking for a watch i may like, but alsa not found one, but then im fussy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like silver/black/titanium, metalic colours and metal straps, with a chrono etc light ups are useful too for in the dark meh, its a big important purchase a watch_

 

I think you just described 90% of the watches out there. Be a little more specific maybe? 

 Check out the Swiss Military Titan or the Tawatec Titan if you like bold, presence-having watches.


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Al4x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ive been trawling this thread [not finished yet] looking for a watch i may like, but alsa not found one, but then im fussy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like silver/black/titanium, metalic colours and metal straps, with a chrono etc light ups are useful too for in the dark meh, its a big important purchase a watch_

 

Engineer Hydrocarbon Chronograph?

Ball Watches - Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon is the ultimate Antarctica watch that conquers all night activities


----------



## Al4x

this is the watch i like the best so far, 

 kinda complex but not ridiculous, 

 i am very fussy and its hard to explain, if i find a few on here i like itd be easier to show what im after,


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Al4x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 this is the watch i like the best so far, 

 kinda complex but not ridiculous, 

 i am very fussy and its hard to explain, if i find a few on here i like itd be easier to show what im after,_

 

I also liked that most, but upon further investigation, there's no way it'd fit me. 42mm looks gigantic on my wrist as I can see, so 43mm+ is out of the question :<


----------



## Al4x

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LordofDoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I also liked that most, but upon further investigation, there's no way it'd fit me. 42mm looks gigantic on my wrist as I can see, so 43mm+ is out of the question :<_

 

i dont have the biggest of wrists, and at 1600 pounds, a bit much for me, but that design, darker face than bezel, red detailing, blacks and titanium colours, also light writing on a dark background, is another thing


----------



## woof37

Sinn U2?


----------



## Al4x

^i dont like that, to simple

 i no ive got expensive tastes now grr.. i love this too


----------



## LordofDoom

How about this ->

 If only, if only...






 *drool*


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Al4x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^i dont like that, to simple

 i no ive got expensive tastes now grr.. i love this too


_

 

Keep your eyes on the Watchuseek and Timezone used boards. Those Carrera chronos are frequently up for sale and go around 50% or less of MSRP. Also check for the LVMH (if I have my spelling correct) Clearance sale they have about twice a year. This watch and its close cousins are on it often. Tags are good watches.


----------



## ab111

What kind of watch is that? Its gorgeous. I only started to appreciate watches but I do own this:





 My first watch I've bought for myself. I love it still and I've owned it for 3 years. Its a Citizen Eco Drive Calibre 8700, one of the solar powered ones with the perpetual calendar.


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ab111* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What kind of watch is that? Its gorgeous. I only started to appreciate watches but I do own this:

 My first watch I've bought for myself. I love it still and I've owned it for 3 years. Its a Citizen Eco Drive Calibre 8700, one of the solar powered ones with the perpetual calendar._

 

The one I posted is a Zenith Chronomaster T Open 2009.


----------



## ab111

So I recently came into a bit of money and I thought to myself hey that watch is pretty sweet. (Zenith Chronomaster T Open 2009) So I ebayed Zenith Chronomaster expecting you know around 500 for one of the lower ends, I wasn't expecting that one to be 500 far from actually, but man are they expensive. 500 on ebay can only buy a replacement strap for one of those lol. Guess that money will go towards cans.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ab111* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So I recently came into a bit of money and I thought to myself hey that watch is pretty sweet. (Zenith Chronomaster T Open 2009) So I ebayed Zenith Chronomaster expecting you know around 500 for one of the lower ends, I wasn't expecting that one to be 500 far from actually, but man are they expensive. 500 on ebay can only buy a replacement strap for one of those lol. Guess that money will go towards cans._

 

You should also keep your eye open for those LVMH sales as well as the used forums. Zeniths can be had at great discounts at both areas.


----------



## havagr8da

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ab111* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_. Its a Citizen Eco Drive Calibre 8700, one of the solar powered ones with the perpetual calendar._

 

I really like the eco-drives too.


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Al4x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ive been trawling this thread [not finished yet] looking for a watch i may like, but alsa not found one, but then im fussy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like silver/black/titanium, metalic colours and metal straps, with a chrono etc light ups are useful too for in the dark meh, its a big important purchase a watch_

 

Highly recommend the Omega Speedmaster:






 Classic watch with a rich history.


----------



## LordofDoom

I've finally mustered the money for at least something, and when yobokies gets his sapphire crystal back in stock, I'm going to order his military modded Seiko 809 (shown below, except I want one without date dial and with domed AR sapphire crystal).


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Highly recommend the Omega Speedmaster:






 Classic watch with a rich history._

 

I was going to post that too, but figured I better look through to make sure it wouldn't be a repeat. I love mine.


----------



## Al4x

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Highly recommend the Omega Speedmaster:






 Classic watch with a rich history._

 

thats quite a nice one


----------



## Landis

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LordofDoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How about this ->

 If only, if only...






 *drool*_

 

ChronoMaster?! More like ErectionMaker!

 I currently use a Fossil JR9854; nothing fancy, but budget-friendly and still stylish to the wide-strap crowd.


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Al4x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thats quite a nice one_

 

If the price is a turnoff, look at the Citizen AN5120-53E.

Citizen 0510 Speedmaster - Watcharama


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Landis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ChronoMaster?! More like ErectionMaker!_

 

Completely valid and relevant statement


----------



## bass_nut

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Highly recommend the Omega Speedmaster:






 Classic watch with a rich history._

 

i concur... i have one variant of this series... Omega SpeedMaster


----------



## Al4x

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If the price is a turnoff, look at the Citizen AN5120-53E.

Citizen 0510 Speedmaster - Watcharama_

 

i think the right price is something in the hundreds but not over £500


----------



## mrarroyo

I succumbed to the temptation!


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LordofDoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've finally mustered the money for at least something, and when yobokies gets his sapphire crystal back in stock, I'm going to order his military modded Seiko 809 (shown below, except I want one without date dial and with domed AR sapphire crystal).




_

 

That looks like a Sinn 656!






 Great watch, by the way. I wear one most days and (IIRC) JP Numbers has one, too.


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Uncle Erik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That looks like a Sinn 656!

 Great watch, by the way. I wear one most days and (IIRC) JP Numbers has one, too._

 

Yeah, they're really cool military watch mods. Reminded me of the Lum-Tec C-series (of which are pretty much equally cool and I think more rare)-

LÃœM-TEC - C series 38mm


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I succumbed to the temptation! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








_

 

Nice choice! I'm liking mine and it looks like you had some good luck and got one with a straight cyclops.


----------



## mrarroyo

Yes leftnose, I was lucky but I read you comment and I was sweating it for about 8 days (till it arrived).


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LordofDoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, they're really cool military watch mods. Reminded me of the Lum-Tec C-series (of which are pretty much equally cool and I think more rare)-

LÃœM-TEC - C series 38mm




_

 

Hey, that Lüm-Tec watch is pretty nice! I hadn't heard of them, but I might have to pick up a C3 or C4. I like the black finishes and $595 is a terrific price!


----------



## immtbiker

That reminds me, I am still waiting for notification of my pre-ordered titanium M7 that had a July ETA. I hope Chris hurries up before I run out of money (which seems to be a common occurrence with me, these days). 

 I'd like to get it before Hanukah or at least by Kwanza.


----------



## Mercuttio

After quite a bit of consideration and planning (no laundry services for us for a while, and no takeout!) my fiancee and I got me my engagement watch...

 A Speedmaster Pro! Now we both have our pre-wedding bling!


----------



## leftnose

Congratulations! Which model did you get in the end?


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Congratulations! Which model did you get in the end?_

 

3570.50. She really wanted me to have a good watch with a metal bracelet. Having it now, I can't believe how comfortable it is! I tried a Speedy with an older version of the bracelet once before, but this is a whole new thing. It's a total mystery to me how it doesn't pull my hair like everything else I've worn!


----------



## omegaman

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_3570.50. She really wanted me to have a good watch with a metal bracelet. Having it now, I can't believe how comfortable it is! I tried a Speedy with an older version of the bracelet once before, but this is a whole new thing. It's a total mystery to me how it doesn't pull my hair like everything else I've worn!_

 

Great choice, one of the all time classics. Congrats on your engagement.


----------



## Al4x

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LordofDoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How about this ->

 If only, if only...






 *drool*_

 

:O


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *omegaman* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Great choice, one of the all time classics. Congrats on your engagement._

 






 My small collection! It's probably going to stay this size for QUITE a few years. I think I've got all my bases covered here.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Speedmaster Professional is a nice watch. I like how its design hasn't changed much in the last few decades. It was supposed to be my first Omega. May be one day I will buy one.


----------



## Aevum

actually, the design has changed ALOT on the speedmaster, except that they kept making the original Mark 1 version, and people kept buying it, so it was never discontinued, but theres 5 different speedmaster designs, from the original moonwatch to the X33,


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That reminds me, I am still waiting for notification of my pre-ordered titanium M7 that had a July ETA. I hope Chris hurries up before I run out of money (which seems to be a common occurrence with me, these days). 

 I'd like to get it before Hanukah or at least by Kwanza._

 

you mean Tungsten, the M6/m7/m8 are Tungsten cases and bracelets (if you ordered a bracelet). I talked to Jason Friday and he said probably a few more months still cause of parts they are waiting for. 

 i asked him cause i have a m7 on order also plus i had to talk with him about the m17 which should be at my house tomorrow..should be..

 good news..
 also your ex has been water tested and detailed a bit, had a very good watch maker in chicago go over her to take out any minor scratches. she looks so amazing and she gets wrist time everyday! the pam is so amazing to wear, so addictive yet it feels just right on my wrist. 

 bad news..
 She does not get babied at all, i wear her to work even while i am bar tending (though i take her off when i fill the beer coolers).

 if someone would of told me a Panerai is as perfect on the wrist or a Panerai is as tough as she is i would not of believed them!


----------



## Arainach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_actually, the design has changed ALOT on the speedmaster, except that they kept making the original Mark 1 version, and people kept buying it, so it was never discontinued, but theres 5 different speedmaster designs, from the original moonwatch to the X33,_

 

There have been different "Speedmaster" designs, but the Speedmaster PRO has stayed consistent. Pretty much the only change was that some of the metal parts that were prone to fatigue were changed to polycarbonate at some point.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Arainach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There have been different "Speedmaster" designs, but the Speedmaster PRO has stayed consistent. Pretty much the only change was that some of the metal parts that were prone to fatigue were changed to polycarbonate at some point._

 

Only one, actually. 











 The Chronograph brake was apparently the most wear-prone part, and the polycarbonate that replaces it in the 1861 is self lubricating and far more durable than the metal. Because it's not as "pretty" as a metal version, the display back versions of this watch have a metal chrono brake.

 More info than you ever wanted on this movement here:

http://indepth.watchprosite.com/show...ost/ti-364662/

 What totally fascinates me about the Speedmaster Pro is that it is utilitarian, durable, and from an era where the function had to justify itself with rugged usefulness. Modern Omegas are interesting but I can't help but feel they weren't designed to be tools.


----------



## bhd812

Well the Lumtec m17 came in today..


 all was amazing till i tried to put the bracelet on, not sure what it is and i will give Lumtec a call tomorrow mourning. the springbar does not want to snap in on one of the top lugs..maybe its a bad spring bar thats a bit short..maybe its a badly located hole or something..who knows but i will get on the phone with them tomorrow and i am sure they will be amazing..

 now the real bad news..
 while i was trying to figure out the problem i put a micron size scratch on the bezel, like a tiny dot mark...ARRRRRRRRR


 other then that the watch is really nice..its lighter then i thought, really light in weight.
 the packaging and the straps are nice also..but i am a bit pissed at myself for the scratch to do any sort of impressions now, i need to call the doctors at lumtec first..


----------



## immtbiker

Chris responded to my e-mail last night and told me that the M7's are going to take a little longer. Good things come to those who wait, right?
 Patience is not one of my virtues. 

 Hope things work out for you soon, Billy.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Chris responded to my e-mail last night and told me that the M7's are going to take a little longer. Good things come to those who wait, right?
 Patience is not one of my virtues. 

 Hope things work out for you soon, Billy._

 

Preorders are the cruel dessert of the watch and audio worlds.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Preorders are the cruel dessert of the watch and audio worlds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 I'd have to REALLY like a watch to pre-order it. 

 And audio gear? I dunno. I love Grado stuff, and I don't even pre-order things like the HF-2.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Preorders are the cruel dessert of the watch and audio worlds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

True, but when you walk into a business, and you are really hungry for their product, at least they can give you some bread and salad to tide you over.
 Since I sold Billy my PAM0112, I don't have any similar appetizers to fit the bill


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Preorders are the cruel dessert of the watch and audio worlds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Same thing with flashlights as well. I've had one on pre-order for about three months now and another three for about a month and a half.

 Smart vendors publish very conservative specs when making pre-orders available, and then upon delivery, they happily deliver something with twice the performance that they initially advertised.


----------



## tjkurita

That sucks, Billy... But there will be more scratches to come. Watches are meant to be worn and worn and worn. Still, I'm sorry about that. 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well the Lumtec m17 came in today..


 all was amazing till i tried to put the bracelet on, not sure what it is and i will give Lumtec a call tomorrow mourning. the springbar does not want to snap in on one of the top lugs..maybe its a bad spring bar thats a bit short..maybe its a badly located hole or something..who knows but i will get on the phone with them tomorrow and i am sure they will be amazing..

 now the real bad news..
 while i was trying to figure out the problem i put a micron size scratch on the bezel, like a tiny dot mark...ARRRRRRRRR


 other then that the watch is really nice..its lighter then i thought, really light in weight.
 the packaging and the straps are nice also..but i am a bit pissed at myself for the scratch to do any sort of impressions now, i need to call the doctors at lumtec first.._


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well the Lumtec m17 came in today..

 now the real bad news..
 while i was trying to figure out the problem i put a micron size scratch on the bezel, like a tiny dot mark...ARRRRRRRRR_

 

Bezel? No sweat. They can replace that.


----------



## oakleyguy89

Oniss


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you mean Tungsten, the M6/m7/m8 are Tungsten cases and bracelets (if you ordered a bracelet). I talked to Jason Friday and he said probably a few more months still cause of parts they are waiting for. _

 

Yes, Tungsten and not Titanium. They both begin with a "T" and in all fairness, I was posting from Stevieo's house at the time and you know how he can confuse the crap out of even the most simplest of situations just by his mere existence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Regarding your new treasure, can you give us a pic, Billy, sans the expresso, so we can live vicariously through your wrist, scratch or not? Talkng about a new watch without posting a picture is like living in the '70's before the internet was available to the common man.
 I don't feel like having mom drive me all the way to the library


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since I sold Billy my PAM0112, I don't have any similar appetizers to fit the bill_

 

Do you happen to know the difference between the PAM0112 and the PAM0000? I think it's the steel used for the case but it's hard to tell from Panerai's website. 

 I'm pretty smitten with my homage and I'm researching which model will be the eventual purchase. I'm very tempted by the Ti PAM0176 since I don't have any Ti watches at the moment but I doubt I'll ever find one for sale! I think I prefer the base Luminors over the other models. I like the very simple dial uncluttered by the seconds subdial.


----------



## kwkarth

Does Tourneau ever put Pannys on sale?


----------



## bhd812

warning RANT ON!


 Aaron, i snapped a few pics of this thing on my wrist but honestly right now i don't want to give this company any more credit more then what i see in this product!

 Called up and talked to Chris about the defective watch they sent, he said i have to align the spring bar with the lug hole by getting a tiny screw driver or tweezers and pulling it towards me or the case with a bit of force, in other words forcing the spring bar in the hole. he said the people at the company designed it this way..to be "snug" as he calls it. he also made the gracious offer of me sending my watch to them and he will be more then happy to fit the bracelet on. my question is what if i want to put the leather or rubber strap on later?...hmmmmm

 ok so they designed the watch and the bracelet for the spring bar not be able to snap in the hole only on one lug hole? excuse me?...really? this is what i paid $516 for?

 ok let's say Chris knows what he is talking about..hell i got time so lets have another go at it. lets see if the spring bars fit with out the bracelet? yelp they fit perfect. ok lets reverse the bracelet position so its mounted on the watch upside down (clasp facing your pinkie) and see if that works? nope same lug hole giving me a problem. 

 ok lets use a bit of pulling with a tiny screw driver and tweezers to see if Chris really knows his ****, mind you i Never imagined a watch company telling me to use force on a watch, you think with the idea of how the movement works that every part should fit perfect and not have to be forced in place right?...

 tried my tiny tweezers with a flashlight and snap goes the tweezers but no spring bar in hole. i can get the spring bar lined up with the hole perfect but no matter how much i try to get it to snap in place it just won't! i tried both spring bars and it's only this one lug hole that won't allow them to go in with the bracelet mounted.

 now i am thinking i am nuts so i call my friend who used to work for a well known watch dealer in Chicago and ask him to look at this. few hours later we meet up and he tries but says that something is wrong with hole position or bracelet. 


 so the watch is going back tomorrow. i will tell them if they can get the bracelet set correctly then just refund me the money and cancel my order for the upcoming m7 watch and extra bracelet i ordered cause if this watch is what they consider correct and working properly then i want nothing to do with them! i have put on and taken off my Breitling bracelets at least 50 times this year, i also have sized other peoples watches and taken off and put their bracelets on with ZERO issues. my friend has probably done tens of thousands of bracelet changes and never has seen this before. 
 really a spring bar is pretty simple to use correctly..it don't take a genius to figure how to work with one.

 if they deem something wrong then they i request a new watch with an entire new serial number, or refund and i cancel my upcoming orders..


 i don't know what kind of operation those boys out in Ohio are trying for, considering the product i received and the customer service advice to fix the problem reminds me why i DO pay for a time piece that costs six or ten times more. 


 DEEP BREATH>>>>>rant mode off.

 impressions..
 while i was not playing the "force the pin in the donkey game" today i was giving the watch some wear time. i mounted the leather strap with my RHD deployment. you can see where the company was able to sell the watch at the price they do, the bracelet uses push pins to conjoin the links, the top and bottom of each link is colored brown and not full black like the inside and outside of the link. the spring bar's used on the leather strap have a little lever on them like my $100 Invicta does. the Leather strap is thin and very plastically (it ain't no Breitling leather or even an Official time grade leather). the rubber strap looks nice but i did not try it out. the buckles on the leather strap and the rubber strap are different shapes, one its more square while the other is a Panerai style buckle..both very nice! the weight of the case is a bit too light for the size, makes it feel cheap or hallow..then again it also wears great as its not heavy at all. the instructions the watch came with are wrong. the box the watch came with reminds me of what Invicta uses. the dial is just beautiful! this company like to brag about the "MDV" lume they are known for, well on this model watch the crystal is tinted dark so really you don't get a super bright lume, nor do you get a long lasting lume. the lume on this model is as bright as on my Panerai and lasts the same time..mind you the watch DOES HAVE A TINTED DARK crystal so imagine what you would have without that..probably a way brighter and long lasting lume..in other words i am more then happy with the Lume, its that good! in the short time i had this watch i can't test the timing but i can say it's smooth and quiet, no 7750 wobble here!
 it's easy to read the dial even in low light, again remember the crystal is tinted..so this is a great thing about the watch. the AR coating picks up dust and smudges way to easily, and i thought my iPhone was bad!

 what would i compare this watch too? 
 honestly..
 I would say it's on the same level as maybe a $500 invicta with two extra straps included. i would have to completely disagree with anyone who says this watch should be $1500 (i read this alot on other forums). seriously it's not on the same fit and feel as a $1500 Rado, Ebel, or Oris, let alone a brand a bit higher up like Raymond Weil or Baume Et Mercier. my point is, you are paying a fair price for the watch (with the exception of not being able to mount the FREAKING bracelet..opps that one slipped out). that's nothing bad, its a good piece for the money. and i see this company moving up to better movements in the future and better products. 

 at $500 i would be more then happy to live with this watch in my collection if things would of worked out different, there really is something about it you just like..even after it pisses you off! see what the company wants to do tomorrow on the bracelet subject, i would also be more then happy to get a refund and canceling my other two orders to put the $1400 into a used speed master.

 WOW i feel so much better typing that out! let you know what happens later today...


----------



## Mercuttio

Man Billy, that totally sucks! I had an issue like that with an aftermarket bracelet I wanted to put on my Seamaster once. I've sized and installed bracelets on tons of watches over the past year, both for myself and for others. I get this no-name Seamaster Bond copy (no branding on it at all) and have to fight with the guy who assures me "You're just doing it wrong" when HIS damned product won't install properly because the endlinks are slightly misshapen. "Must just be a bad one" he finally concedes. "I'll send you a brand new one and check it out myself." Nope. Didn't let that happen. Threatened bad feedback and got my money back immediately... had he conceded the low quality of his product first, I might have swapped it. NEVER argue with the customer on something like that, even if they are truly wrong. 

 I do want to see pictures of that watch though. Given that a B&R is so damned expensive for what it is, these still seem like a reasonable way to get a similar design for less. The bracelets really do look cheap though, even in their nicest pictures.


----------



## woof37

Lum-tec is a good, good company. Chris is as nice a guy as you'll come across and he knows watches backwards and forwards. 

 I have seen one-way springbars before. You've obviously never had a springbar fail on you before...which is good, because I'm pretty sure you'd call the company and bless them out over that. 

 I suspect you have a manufacturing defect at some point if it's that hard to get on. You should send the watch back to Lum-tec and let him take a looks.

 Canceling your pre-order, taking your ball and going home: very, very juvenile of you. It sounds like Chris was trying to make sure you understood how the springbars and bracelet work. Not everybody does, even people who think they do. I don't see how you can blame him for doing some troubleshooting over the phone before having it sent back. 

 Strap...are you serious? You're not getting a Toshi or a GSD. You don't buy a watch at this price point with a $150-$250 strap on it. It just doesn't happen. That's a quick-release leather strap and is really great for people who're all thumbs with springbar tools.

 AR crystal...didn't you know you were getting this? Of course they smudge when dirty, like all AR does. 

 I think you have a possible manufacturing defect that you're letting spark some of these childish remarks, as well as cloud your judgment of the rest of the company. That "operation" you're ranting about is a very good one. Treat Lum-tec's staff professionally and courteously, and they'll pay you the same respect in return.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[size=xx-small]warning RANT ON!


 Aaron, i snapped a few pics of this thing on my wrist but honestly right now i don't want to give this company any more credit more then what i see in this product!

 Called up and talked to Chris about the defective watch they sent, he said i have to align the spring bar with the lug hole by getting a tiny screw driver or tweezers and pulling it towards me or the case with a bit of force, in other words forcing the spring bar in the hole. he said the people at the company designed it this way..to be "snug" as he calls it. he also made the gracious offer of me sending my watch to them and he will be more then happy to fit the bracelet on. my question is what if i want to put the leather or rubber strap on later?...hmmmmm

 ok so they designed the watch and the bracelet for the spring bar not be able to snap in the hole only on one lug hole? excuse me?...really? this is what i paid $516 for?

 ok let's say Chris knows what he is talking about..hell i got time so lets have another go at it. lets see if the spring bars fit with out the bracelet? yelp they fit perfect. ok lets reverse the bracelet position so its mounted on the watch upside down (clasp facing your pinkie) and see if that works? nope same lug hole giving me a problem. 

 ok lets use a bit of pulling with a tiny screw driver and tweezers to see if Chris really knows his ****, mind you i Never imagined a watch company telling me to use force on a watch, you think with the idea of how the movement works that every part should fit perfect and not have to be forced in place right?...

 tried my tiny tweezers with a flashlight and snap goes the tweezers but no spring bar in hole. i can get the spring bar lined up with the hole perfect but no matter how much i try to get it to snap in place it just won't! i tried both spring bars and it's only this one lug hole that won't allow them to go in with the bracelet mounted.

 now i am thinking i am nuts so i call my friend who used to work for a well known watch dealer in Chicago and ask him to look at this. few hours later we meet up and he tries but says that something is wrong with hole position or bracelet. 


 so the watch is going back tomorrow. i will tell them if they can get the bracelet set correctly then just refund me the money and cancel my order for the upcoming m7 watch and extra bracelet i ordered cause if this watch is what they consider correct and working properly then i want nothing to do with them! i have put on and taken off my Breitling bracelets at least 50 times this year, i also have sized other peoples watches and taken off and put their bracelets on with ZERO issues. my friend has probably done tens of thousands of bracelet changes and never has seen this before. 
 really a spring bar is pretty simple to use correctly..it don't take a genius to figure how to work with one.

 if they deem something wrong then they i request a new watch with an entire new serial number, or refund and i cancel my upcoming orders..


 i don't know what kind of operation those boys out in Ohio are trying for, considering the product i received and the customer service advice to fix the problem reminds me why i DO pay for a time piece that costs six or ten times more. 


 DEEP BREATH>>>>>rant mode off.

 impressions..
 while i was not playing the "force the pin in the donkey game" today i was giving the watch some wear time. i mounted the leather strap with my RHD deployment. you can see where the company was able to sell the watch at the price they do, the bracelet uses push pins to conjoin the links, the top and bottom of each link is colored brown and not full black like the inside and outside of the link. the spring bar's used on the leather strap have a little lever on them like my $100 Invicta does. the Leather strap is thin and very plastically (it ain't no Breitling leather or even an Official time grade leather). the rubber strap looks nice but i did not try it out. the buckles on the leather strap and the rubber strap are different shapes, one its more square while the other is a Panerai style buckle..both very nice! the weight of the case is a bit too light for the size, makes it feel cheap or hallow..then again it also wears great as its not heavy at all. the instructions the watch came with are wrong. the box the watch came with reminds me of what Invicta uses. the dial is just beautiful! this company like to brag about the "MDV" lume they are known for, well on this model watch the crystal is tinted dark so really you don't get a super bright lume, nor do you get a long lasting lume. the lume on this model is as bright as on my Panerai and lasts the same time..mind you the watch DOES HAVE A TINTED DARK crystal so imagine what you would have without that..probably a way brighter and long lasting lume..in other words i am more then happy with the Lume, its that good! in the short time i had this watch i can't test the timing but i can say it's smooth and quiet, no 7750 wobble here!
 it's easy to read the dial even in low light, again remember the crystal is tinted..so this is a great thing about the watch. the AR coating picks up dust and smudges way to easily, and i thought my iPhone was bad!

 what would i compare this watch too? 
 honestly..
 I would say it's on the same level as maybe a $500 invicta with two extra straps included. i would have to completely disagree with anyone who says this watch should be $1500 (i read this alot on other forums). seriously it's not on the same fit and feel as a $1500 Rado, Ebel, or Oris, let alone a brand a bit higher up like Raymond Weil or Baume Et Mercier. my point is, you are paying a fair price for the watch (with the exception of not being able to mount the FREAKING bracelet..opps that one slipped out). that's nothing bad, its a good piece for the money. and i see this company moving up to better movements in the future and better products. 

 at $500 i would be more then happy to live with this watch in my collection if things would of worked out different, there really is something about it you just like..even after it pisses you off! see what the company wants to do tomorrow on the bracelet subject, i would also be more then happy to get a refund and canceling my other two orders to put the $1400 into a used speed master.

 WOW i feel so much better typing that out! let you know what happens later today...[/size]_


----------



## csommers

I had an issue with my M1, albeit with an aftermarket strap, it was super hard to get on like you are saying, but eventually I did get it to pop into the hole.

 I know I've been quick to jump the gun on issues before, but those were actually warranted issues. I think you should just take a breather and have another try at it later on. Chris runs a good company, they aren't trying some "operation" to trick you as you said, its simply either an issue with the watch or with you putting it on. That simple.

 As for the strap, obviously its not going to be the same caliber as on a watch 3x its price. You can't expect them to invest almost as much on the strap as they did on the watch, that just wouldn't make any sense at all.

 It sounds like you wanted the speed master all along lol, why didn't you go that route in the first place?(imo thats the best option out of all of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

 Regarding the coating, I hate to keep saying this but, you should have read the reviews/pictures better if you were unsure of how bright the lume would be with it. I didn't get that coating for the same reason, I enjoy the brightness of the lume, that and that coating tends to smudge SUPER easy.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_[size=xx-small]warning RANT ON!
 Aaron, i snapped a few pics of this thing on my wrist but honestly right now i don't want to give this company any more credit more then what i see in this product!

 Called up and talked to Chris about the defective watch they sent, he said i have to align the spring bar with the lug hole by getting a tiny screw driver or tweezers and pulling it towards me or the case with a bit of force, in other words forcing the spring bar in the hole. he said the people at the company designed it this way..to be "snug" as he calls it. he also made the gracious offer of me sending my watch to them and he will be more then happy to fit the bracelet on. my question is what if i want to put the leather or rubber strap on later?...hmmmmm

 ok so they designed the watch and the bracelet for the spring bar not be able to snap in the hole only on one lug hole? excuse me?...really? this is what i paid $516 for?

 ok let's say Chris knows what he is talking about..hell i got time so lets have another go at it. lets see if the spring bars fit with out the bracelet? yelp they fit perfect. ok lets reverse the bracelet position so its mounted on the watch upside down (clasp facing your pinkie) and see if that works? nope same lug hole giving me a problem. 

 ok lets use a bit of pulling with a tiny screw driver and tweezers to see if Chris really knows his ****, mind you i Never imagined a watch company telling me to use force on a watch, you think with the idea of how the movement works that every part should fit perfect and not have to be forced in place right?...

 tried my tiny tweezers with a flashlight and snap goes the tweezers but no spring bar in hole. i can get the spring bar lined up with the hole perfect but no matter how much i try to get it to snap in place it just won't! i tried both spring bars and it's only this one lug hole that won't allow them to go in with the bracelet mounted.

 now i am thinking i am nuts so i call my friend who used to work for a well known watch dealer in Chicago and ask him to look at this. few hours later we meet up and he tries but says that something is wrong with hole position or bracelet. 


 so the watch is going back tomorrow. i will tell them if they can get the bracelet set correctly then just refund me the money and cancel my order for the upcoming m7 watch and extra bracelet i ordered cause if this watch is what they consider correct and working properly then i want nothing to do with them! i have put on and taken off my Breitling bracelets at least 50 times this year, i also have sized other peoples watches and taken off and put their bracelets on with ZERO issues. my friend has probably done tens of thousands of bracelet changes and never has seen this before. 
 really a spring bar is pretty simple to use correctly..it don't take a genius to figure how to work with one.

 if they deem something wrong then they i request a new watch with an entire new serial number, or refund and i cancel my upcoming orders..


 i don't know what kind of operation those boys out in Ohio are trying for, considering the product i received and the customer service advice to fix the problem reminds me why i DO pay for a time piece that costs six or ten times more. 


 DEEP BREATH>>>>>rant mode off.

 impressions..
 while i was not playing the "force the pin in the donkey game" today i was giving the watch some wear time. i mounted the leather strap with my RHD deployment. you can see where the company was able to sell the watch at the price they do, the bracelet uses push pins to conjoin the links, the top and bottom of each link is colored brown and not full black like the inside and outside of the link. the spring bar's used on the leather strap have a little lever on them like my $100 Invicta does. the Leather strap is thin and very plastically (it ain't no Breitling leather or even an Official time grade leather). the rubber strap looks nice but i did not try it out. the buckles on the leather strap and the rubber strap are different shapes, one its more square while the other is a Panerai style buckle..both very nice! the weight of the case is a bit too light for the size, makes it feel cheap or hallow..then again it also wears great as its not heavy at all. the instructions the watch came with are wrong. the box the watch came with reminds me of what Invicta uses. the dial is just beautiful! this company like to brag about the "MDV" lume they are known for, well on this model watch the crystal is tinted dark so really you don't get a super bright lume, nor do you get a long lasting lume. the lume on this model is as bright as on my Panerai and lasts the same time..mind you the watch DOES HAVE A TINTED DARK crystal so imagine what you would have without that..probably a way brighter and long lasting lume..in other words i am more then happy with the Lume, its that good! in the short time i had this watch i can't test the timing but i can say it's smooth and quiet, no 7750 wobble here!
 it's easy to read the dial even in low light, again remember the crystal is tinted..so this is a great thing about the watch. the AR coating picks up dust and smudges way to easily, and i thought my iPhone was bad!

 what would i compare this watch too? 
 honestly..
 I would say it's on the same level as maybe a $500 invicta with two extra straps included. i would have to completely disagree with anyone who says this watch should be $1500 (i read this alot on other forums). seriously it's not on the same fit and feel as a $1500 Rado, Ebel, or Oris, let alone a brand a bit higher up like Raymond Weil or Baume Et Mercier. my point is, you are paying a fair price for the watch (with the exception of not being able to mount the FREAKING bracelet..opps that one slipped out). that's nothing bad, its a good piece for the money. and i see this company moving up to better movements in the future and better products. 

 at $500 i would be more then happy to live with this watch in my collection if things would of worked out different, there really is something about it you just like..even after it pisses you off! see what the company wants to do tomorrow on the bracelet subject, i would also be more then happy to get a refund and canceling my other two orders to put the $1400 into a used speed master.

 WOW i feel so much better typing that out! let you know what happens later today...[/size]_

 

Man, bummer about the bracelet on your new watch.

 Your commentary about the black out face accomplished via tinted crystal reminded me of one of my favorite watches. I bought an Oris TT3 with blacked out design last year and I just love it. They accomplished the black out design by using a clear A/R sapphire crystal, then all the fittings, numerals, etc on the face of the watch are all done in black, that way the lume can show forth in all it's glory. I don't think I have a picture of mine, but here's a stock pic that does not do justice to the watch, but maybe you can get the idea... you've got to check the watch out in person though.


----------



## immtbiker

Billy, woof37, csommers, and Kevin,
 Thanks so much for all of your comments. It's clearly obvious that Billy is extremely frustrated and need to blow off some steam, and that is part of the reason that we are here. Friends with common interests letting other friends rant to the point that they feel better, or purged. 

 I pre-purchased a LUM-Tec because of their history and it was a watch that I was very attracted to. Instead of showing Billy what to do to fix his watch, I feel that Chris should have just had him send it back and remedy the situation.
 I am handy with tools, I've been a field engineer for 20 + years, but there are certain things that I'd rather not mess with, like watches, and airplane landing gear. Better leaving that up to the experts.

 Even though Chris has answered me twice within minutes of me writting him, I feel that if I was given a July ETA in March, then I should have received some kind of correspondence telling me that there were delays.

 I see this as a JH Audio issue, where they recieved far too many orders in a short tme, and had to depend on suppliers and other factors unbeknownst to us.
 It seems that Chris is a one man show, who has great vision, but is overwhelmed right now.
 Perhaps now, is not a good time to buy a watch from Lum-Tec and maybe a year from now would be a better buying decision.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you happen to know the difference between the PAM0112 and the PAM0000? I think it's the steel used for the case but it's hard to tell from Panerai's website._

 

I found it! The PAM0000 has a painted dial and the 0112 is a Sandwich dial. I think that there will be an 0176 (also a sandwich dial) or a brushed 0112 somewhere in my future.


----------



## upstateguy

Here's something I posted a number of years ago.

 Name the watch: (L to R)


----------



## bhd812

Spoke with Jason on the phone and he said send it back asap, he wants to look at it. i told him basicly what i type above and he agreed as far as being not happy. so i am sending it back today..


 yeah i agree with aaron, i really needed to vent and i needed to talk with people like you in this thread. i didnt want to be overly negative or let my feelings let a wrong impression of the watch out. one thing i like about this thread is you can talk watches without the fan boys get on you (like you would see on a watch forum). 

 csommers i like to find lower priced stuff and be amazed at it (like an lunchbox amp with hd600's!). i always had an eye for Omega, speaking of which..

 Kwkarth how is your Omega Deville hour vision working out? any opinions of the 8500 movement? Omega redid their aqua Terra line in the last month with the twin barrel Co-Axial in house movement installed now! at $4500.00 retail you get a in house made movement, wow!


----------



## csommers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Spoke with Jason on the phone and he said send it back asap, he wants to look at it. i told him basicly what i type above and he agreed as far as being not happy. so i am sending it back today..


 yeah i agree with aaron, i really needed to vent and i needed to talk with people like you in this thread. i didnt want to be overly negative or let my feelings let a wrong impression of the watch out. one thing i like about this thread is you can talk watches without the fan boys get on you (like you would see on a watch forum). 

*csommers i like to find lower priced stuff and be amazed at it (like an lunchbox amp with hd600's!). i always had an eye for Omega, speaking of which..*

 Kwkarth how is your Omega Deville hour vision working out? any opinions of the 8500 movement? Omega redid their aqua Terra line in the last month with the twin barrel Co-Axial in house movement installed now! at $4500.00 retail you get a in house made movement, wow!_

 

No worries, I understand that feeling as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Hopefully Lum-Tec gets things handled smoothly for you, I'm sure they will.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Spoke with Jason on the phone and he said send it back asap, he wants to look at it. i told him basicly what i type above and he agreed as far as being not happy. so i am sending it back today..


 yeah i agree with aaron, i really needed to vent and i needed to talk with people like you in this thread. i didnt want to be overly negative or let my feelings let a wrong impression of the watch out. one thing i like about this thread is you can talk watches without the fan boys get on you (like you would see on a watch forum). 

 csommers i like to find lower priced stuff and be amazed at it (like an lunchbox amp with hd600's!). i always had an eye for Omega, speaking of which..

 Kwkarth how is your Omega Deville hour vision working out? any opinions of the 8500 movement? Omega redid their aqua Terra line in the last month with the twin barrel Co-Axial in house movement installed now! at $4500.00 retail you get a in house made movement, wow!_

 

The HourVision is running flawlessly although it's not quite as accurate as my SeaMaster Planet Ocean Chrono. Both have co-axial escapements, but of course as you know, the HourVision movement is entirely an in-house design and manufacture, where the SeaMaster uses a highly modified ETA (I forget which one.

 The SeaMaster is good for +/- 1 second per day and the HourVision is good to +/- maybe 2 seconds per day worst case, so it's not a huge difference and I'm sure could be regulated out. In any case, I'm totally pleased with it and I would JUMP on that movement for $4500! 

 If you're interested, you might want to give *Bill Bevill* a call @ Smith & Bevill Jewlers a call and see what he has. His shop is where I buy the vast majority of my watches. Be careful though, you could (at least I could, and do) spend hours talking to him about watches and William Henry knives because he's truly a collector, lover, and master of the art of watchmaking. When you ask for him, tell them I referred you, so they'll treat the call with some priority.
 503-644-1333 - Smith & Bevill Jeweler's. If Bill isn't available, ask for Howard, their master watchmaker. Howard is also cut from the same cloth.


----------



## MadDog5145

Newest addition: Oreint CFA05001B










































 Includes a 100m WR, date function, power reserve, world timer, sapphire crystal, single-sided AR, display caseback, and in-house movement. The attention to small details really makes this watch feel like it's worth a lot more: knurled polished bezel, applied markers, applied brand symbol, signed crowns, screw-down crown, solid end-links, great combination of brush and polish finish, layered and textured dial, and one of the smoothest rotors I ever seen on automatic. Great Value for $300.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Spoke with Jason on the phone and he said send it back asap, he wants to look at it. i told him basicly what i type above and he agreed as far as being not happy. so i am sending it back today..


 yeah i agree with aaron, i really needed to vent and i needed to talk with people like you in this thread. i didnt want to be overly negative or let my feelings let a wrong impression of the watch out. one thing i like about this thread is you can talk watches without the fan boys get on you (like you would see on a watch forum). _

 

No sweat dude...hope it works out for you.


----------



## Samgotit

Thank goodness. A 20,000ft diver:

Watch Happening


----------



## John2e

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ one thing i like about this hread is you can talk watches without the fan boys get on you (like you would see on a watch forum)._

 


 Unless you mention the "R" word in which case all bets are off


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John2e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unless you mention the "R" word in which case all bets are off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes!


----------



## LordofDoom

So I ordered my SNK809 from Harold today, and apparently he'll have the parts in by the 20th. I think that means I'll have it by the first or second week of November. Pics will follow


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John2e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Unless you mention the "R" word in which case all bets are off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What's wrong with Rado watches?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Samgotit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thank goodness. A 20,000ft diver:

Watch Happening






_

 

Gotta have it!


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gotta have it!_

 

It looks like it's sized to fit your leg.


----------



## bass_nut

as per my eyes this is one beautiful timepiece... unfortunately, i have not seen an actual unit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wonder how much asking price


----------



## guitarman19853

You HAD to post that Orient watch, didn't you. I stopped looking for watches a while ago because I couldn't find anything that fir my wants:
 Good looking, automatic, sapphire crystal, and (relatively) inexpensive. Now I desperately want the CFT00004B

 Is there any others worth considering around that price point ($300)?


----------



## Samgotit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Gotta have it!_

 

I figured it would retail for about what it's rated to dive, but it really isn't all that bad.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *guitarman19853* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is there any others worth considering around that price point ($300)?_

 

Are you familiar with the Seiko Spirit line? When I bought mine it was about $300 but the price might have gone up because of the low value of the US$.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bass_nut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

What's up with the numbers on the bezel? Why are they 'backwards'? At first I thought they were for GMT hand but there are only 12 and they run counter-clockwise. And there's no GMT hand!


----------



## guitarman19853

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you familiar with the Seiko Spirit line? When I bought mine it was about $300 but the price might have gone up because of the low value of the US$._

 

I am not familiar with that line, but I guess I should mention that one of the big things that draws me to the Orient is the partial skeleton of the face. From what I've researched, you just don't get that at that price. I want to be able to see the fine mechanics of the watch and not just by taking it off to look through a back window.


----------



## apnk

I should be getting this Doxa sometime today:


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bass_nut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_as per my eyes this is one beautiful timepiece... unfortunately, i have not seen an actual unit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i wonder how much asking price_

 

I'm going to take a shot at guessing... $4500? It's pretty friggin sweet looking.

 EDIT: Just looked, it's $3,679.47 (2490E). I was in the right ballpark


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LordofDoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm going to take a shot at guessing... $4500? It's pretty friggin sweet looking.

 EDIT: Just looked, it's $3,679.47 (2490E). I was in the right ballpark 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It shouldn't be priced at over a grand, maybe $1300.00 tops.

 Heck, you can get this IWC for under 4 grand!





 Or this one under $5200





 I think this Longines uses the same ETA movement as the one you showed in the picture and you can get the Longines for inder $2300. It's a nice watch, by the way.


----------



## immtbiker

So many watches, so little time (pun intended).


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So many watches, so little time (pun intended)._

 

Good one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Time flies like an arrow, fruit flies like a banana.

 I visited Bill Bevill today and saw several new models from Omega that are soon to be introduced. Hold on to your wallets friends!


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Time flies like an arrow, fruit flies like a banana.

 I visited Bill Bevill today and saw several new models from Omega that are soon to be introduced. Hold on to your wallets friends!_

 

Ooh! Prototypes?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ooh! Prototypes?_

 

I wish, just lots of nice pictures and some training material.

 Speaking of training, Bill invited me to attend an in-house training session next Monday, which is being put on by Seiko. Bill is picking up the Ananta line which is an amalgamation of Grand Seiko and Spring Drive, about 50% of the new models are GS movements and the other half is Spring Drive. Pretty cool stuff!


----------



## Huckster

Hey, just wanted to add my little collection to the thread. I have a smaller wrist, which doesn't go well with all the gaudy and huge watches for sale these days, so vintage is for me.

 First pic: a blacklight shoot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Modern seiko 5, 1970's rare seiko chrono midsize, bulova accutron stainless 1967.

 Second pic: Blacklight Fossil Chrono (looks good but meh) and an amazingly made swatch auto.

 Third pic: 70's seiko chrono

 Fourth pic: Seiko G757, when I got it I didnt know it worked, when I changed the battery the old one said '86 on it, now works great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fifth pic: Rado tuning fork- classy, very comfy and reliable so far.

 Sixth pic: Led watch, unknown make

 Seventh pic: Accutron tuning fork '67, was maintained and works great.

 They all work perfectly for me, but of course Im ok with time being off by a few seconds a day.


----------



## xenithon

Quote:







 

I personally love the look of this longines (and the others in the range - especially the ones with leather strap). The one reason I have held back from buying one is the way the "6" o'clock is cut off by the date display. Rather take it out completely; otherwise it looks a little tatty IMO.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xenithon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I personally love the look of this longines (and the others in the range - especially the ones with leather strap). The one reason I have held back from buying one is the way the "6" o'clock is cut off by the date display. Rather take it out completely; otherwise it looks a little tatty IMO._

 

Good point! I agree that it was a styling mistake to have positioned the date window there. If you ever do purchase that watch, though, it is otherwise beautifully executed. Even the bracelet is very nicely done.


----------



## csommers

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xenithon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I personally love the look of this longines (and the others in the range - especially the ones with leather strap). The one reason I have held back from buying one is the way the "6" o'clock is cut off by the date display. Rather take it out completely; otherwise it looks a little tatty IMO._

 

Yea I'm not a fan of watches that do that. If anything just remove the 6 from the dial, I'm sure we all know what hour position that is anyways


----------



## baka1969

Hello everyone,

 It's always bitter sweet when I look through this thread. I was an avid mechanical watch collector for many years. I've owned literally countless watches from the A-Z of watch brands. I was eclectic in my tastes so I had pretty much anything and everything. My passion for watches was so great I was privileged and humbled to serve as a moderator, for about a year, for the TimeZone community. 

 Some of the most fun challenges I had collecting would be getting a vintage NOS watch that was stashed away somewhere, maybe in an attic, for decades before discovery and wearing it myself. Vintage watches always had a way of giving me a certain satisfaction knowing it's history and the possible stories that went with the watch.

 This is not to say that I didn't enjoy some more modern watches. The recent trend of oversized watches have a great aesthetic to them filling out the wrist. Panerai is a nice example. Plus Patek, JLC, and IWC make some incredible timepieces. Like budda! (Inside joke) The Ulysse Nardin San Marco is just gorgeous.

 Sadly, years ago, I was forced to sell off my entire collection due to personal circumstances. Of the many hundreds of watches I've owned there's only one watch I really miss. The Omega Speedy Pro. It happened to be the 30th Anniversary model, but the Speedy Pro is just about the perfect watch. Although I'll never get another quality Swiss watch, that Speedy will always have a fond memory.

 Thanks for reading,

 Ross


----------



## Huckster

I am a vintage watch fanboy as well. It is safe to say I hate the ticking sound of a quartz watch. With people doing estate and garage sales on Ebay these days, there is potential for great finds at cheap prices. I agree Ross, many modern watches (and many on this forum) are way too huge and gaudy. I personally would look like an idiot wearing a watch wider than my wrist.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wish, just lots of nice pictures and some training material.

 Speaking of training, Bill invited me to attend an in-house training session next Monday, which is being put on by Seiko. Bill is picking up the Ananta line which is an amalgamation of Grand Seiko and Spring Drive, about 50% of the new models are GS movements and the other half is Spring Drive. Pretty cool stuff!_

 

The Seiko training session was way cool as are the new models they are bringing to market. See the September issue of International Watch, which has a short article on Seiko and the new Ananta line. Even at full retail, these new Ananta's are easily worth 4x of their price.

Press Release | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Seiko training session was way cool as are the new models they are bringing to market. See the September issue of International Watch, which has a short article on Seiko and the new Ananta line. Even at full retail, these new Ananta's are easily worth 4x of their price.

Press Release | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION








_

 

*DROOL* that is the sexy


----------



## kwkarth

The new Ananta's are much more impressive in person than they are in pictures!


----------



## vagarach

Wow, that Ananta is simply stunning. I can only imagine how much nicer it looks in person!

 edit: RRP of €2000 for Europe on the double retrograde caliber watches!


----------



## Habaneroholic

My everyday watch:






 Destro Titanium Luminor with stingray band. 

 I'll post some of the rest when I get a chance to shoot them. 

 John C.


----------



## Mercuttio

I'd really like to own a Grand Seiko someday, but I can't see having a US market model. I don't know why, exactly... it seems like I'm almost falling in the same trap that everyone who pooh-poohs any Seiko does. 

 Maybe I just have very little faith in the brand in the US, due in part to their absolutely bizarre lines... Sportua, Courura, Somethingelsera... then you've got that whole weird "It's Me" ad campaign. I just don't feel like Seiko USA has ever treated us like intelligent consumers. Bring the Sumo here, bring the Alpinist here, give the USA incredible 6R15 watches that kick the tar out of anything else you'll find under $1500. 

 Now, the lines in Japan and the way they're marketed there? Perfection. I'd be proud to own any JDM Grand Seiko Model.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'd really like to own a Grand Seiko someday, but I can't see having a US market model. I don't know why, exactly... it seems like I'm almost falling in the same trap that everyone who pooh-poohs any Seiko does. 

 Maybe I just have very little faith in the brand in the US, due in part to their absolutely bizarre lines... Sportua, Courura, Somethingelsera... then you've got that whole weird "It's Me" ad campaign. I just don't feel like Seiko USA has ever treated us like intelligent consumers. Bring the Sumo here, bring the Alpinist here, give the USA incredible 6R15 watches that kick the tar out of anything else you'll find under $1500. 

 Now, the lines in Japan and the way they're marketed there? Perfection. I'd be proud to own any JDM Grand Seiko Model._

 

Not sure I'm following you here. Three of the movements in the Ananta line are GS movements. The most expensive Ananta in the line up is a spring drive based, limited edition (70 pieces to the US, 300 worldwide) chronogrph at about $6500 U.S. Seiko could probably retail that piece for four times that and still sell every one. BTW, the Ananta line is not for US market only, it's for the world market. The Grand Seiko line, still for Japan market only does go for four times the price of the Ananta line, and they still sell every watch they make. The spring drive movements for this line are 5R66 and 5R86. The GS grade movements in the Ananta line are 6R21, 6R24, and 6R28.

 Here's what Seiko said about the Ananta line;
  Quote:


 Ananta opens a new chapter in SEIKO’s history

 SEIKO Ananta is a landmark collection whose arrival heralds an important new step forward for the whole SEIKO brand.
It is the first Elite Collection designed for the Worldwide luxury watch market.
It is the first Elite Collection to be marketed both internationally and in Japan.
It includes 2 new calibers.
It is the first Elite Collection to include Spring Drive, and, most importantly,
It is the first SEIKO collection to showcase SEIKO’s high-grade mechanical watchmaking artistry to the World market.
With Ananta, SEIKO announces its long term aspiration to be a leading ‘manufacture’, and to offer the world’s most advanced craftsmanship to those who truly appreciate fine watches. 
 

So this is a wake up call to the planet that Seiko IS a world class, fully vertically integrated, 'manufacture' to be reckoned with.

 I bet the prices go way up after the world economy improves. Even at that, Seiko is a very well diversified company, and with regard to watches alone, they're not in it for the money. High end watches for Seiko is a matter of pride, history, and tradition. They're in it because they love it. High end watches are not a money making division for them.

 Each of these watches is hand assembled by one master watchmaker for each watch. Seiko used to have half a dozen such watchmen, very recently they have doubled their capacity to 12 watchmakers. If there is ever an issue with one of these watches, it will go back to THE watchmaker that built it for repair.


----------



## kwkarth

An interesting story that was related to me by someone at the training and corroborated by several others present, years ago, Basel held some sort of top 10 competition among watch houses. That year, Seiko won three of the ten places and it so embarrassed the BasselWorld folks, and the European watch houses, that it was cancelled thereafter, and that is why it is no longer held. I think that was 1986, when Seiko was allowed to participate for the FIRST time.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not sure I'm following you here. Three of the movements in the Ananta line are GS movements. The most expensive Ananta in the line up is a spring drive based, limited edition (70 pieces to the US, 300 worldwide) chronogrph at about $6500 U.S. Seiko could probably retail that piece for four times that and still sell every one. BTW, the Ananta line is not for US market only, it's for the world market. The Grand Seiko line, still for Japan market only does go for four times the price of the Ananta line, and they still sell every watch they make. The spring drive movements for this line are 5R66 and 5R86. The GS grade movements in the Ananta line are 6R21, 6R24, and 6R28.

 Here's what Seiko said about the Ananta line;


 So this is a wake up call to the planet that Seiko IS a world class, fully vertically integrated, 'manufacture' to be reckoned with.

 I bet the prices go way up after the world economy improves. Even at that, Seiko is a very well diversified company, and with regard to watches alone, they're not in it for the money. High end watches for Seiko is a matter of pride, history, and tradition. They're in it because they love it. High end watches are not a money making division for them.

 Each of these watches is hand assembled by one master watchmaker for each watch. Seiko used to have half a dozen such watchmen, very recently they have doubled their capacity to 12 watchmakers. If there is ever an issue with one of these watches, it will go back to THE watchmaker that built it for repair._

 

Oh, no question of the quality in the GS movements or in a Spring Drive based watch. No matter what, there's no real way you can go wrong with any Seiko movement... for one company to produce so many absolutely rock-solid movements is absolutely unheard of. I get the genuine feeling that Omega's little 33xx series of issues could never happen at Seiko... and certainly wouldn't because everything is in-house at Seiko.

 I think I'm more musing or waxing on my personal perception of the brand in both the USA and in Japan. I genuinely feel that Seiko doesn't understand the US market and is producing watches here that are both ugly and oversized, as opposed to the JDM watches that are elegant or functional, and often a combination of both. My understanding of this new line is that the cases are quite large. Like many others, I feel that large cases are a fad, and that Seiko would be better suited in the classic designs that they've absolutely perfected in their JDM products. 

 Absolutely, I understand that this new line is destined for both sides of the Pacific... but I don't believe that they fit in with their Japanese offerings. Leaning back on Samurai sword design elements feels cheap in comparison to the simple elegance of a watch like this: 






 Or their modern interpretations of the Chronograph with new Spring Drive models like this (though it is large):






 But, then again I could be totally wrong about all of this. Omega, my favorite watch company, is also going in a direction that I don't feel as if I could follow in as a consumer (even if I had the money). The dressing up of tool watches with extra chrome and movement changes that are less robust and more about an almost jewelery achievement doesn't work for me.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Oh, no question of the quality in the GS movements or in a Spring Drive based watch. No matter what, there's no real way you can go wrong with any Seiko movement... for one company to produce so many absolutely rock-solid movements is absolutely unheard of. I get the genuine feeling that Omega's little 33xx series of issues could never happen at Seiko... and certainly wouldn't because everything is in-house at Seiko.

 I think I'm more musing or waxing on my personal perception of the brand in both the USA and in Japan. I genuinely feel that Seiko doesn't understand the US market and is producing watches here that are both ugly and oversized, as opposed to the JDM watches that are elegant or functional, and often a combination of both. My understanding of this new line is that the cases are quite large. Like many others, I feel that large cases are a fad, and that Seiko would be better suited in the classic designs that they've absolutely perfected in their JDM products. 

 Absolutely, I understand that this new line is destined for both sides of the Pacific... but I don't believe that they fit in with their Japanese offerings. Leaning back on Samurai sword design elements feels cheap in comparison to the simple elegance of a watch like this: 







 Or their modern interpretations of the Chronograph with new Spring Drive models like this (though it is large):






 But, then again I could be totally wrong about all of this. Omega, my favorite watch company, is also going in a direction that I don't feel as if I could follow in as a consumer (even if I had the money). The dressing up of tool watches with extra chrome and movement changes that are less robust and more about an almost jewelery achievement doesn't work for me._

 

Ahh, I think I understand what you're saying. I agree, that the recent trend towards the "large" watch, is, as you say, a trend. Not to sound like a fanboy, but I think Seiko, understanding something about trends, is trying to stay alive in the market, while at the same time, trying to shape things to come, by hammering on an awareness of exactitude and precision, and creating those issues to be true market drivers. So Seiko's entire tradition and company values are shaped by their dedication to these values. Seems like they are trying to not only convey that to the watch buying public, but also trying to shape the values of the consumer to likewise value those things. Most of us who have been around Head-Fi for any length of time, already have those values instilled deep within us. To many of us here this "new" awareness is like; "well, duh!" Of course!


----------



## appophylite

Wow, these pics and posts about the Seiko Ananta Line had me go and look for more info about them....I think they're slowly pushing the Omega's off the top of my 'Want List'. If only I could justify any of them...


----------



## leftnose

This discussion on Seiko is very interesting to me as an owner of several Seiko watches (4 or 5?) ranging in price/quality from a 5 Flieger to a Spirit (and I really want a 1000M auto Tuna Can, and a Brightz Chrono, and a GS Spring Drive GMT. Hello, Santa?).

 The issue that I see with Seiko in the US is that they have too wide a range of watches. Even though the GS isn't available here nor, really is the 5, Seiko makes watches that sell for $85 to well into 5 figures. Obviously, there are far more $300 Seikos in the US than anything else and that's where Seiko is stuck. In my view, there's a public perception that Seiko makes a very good "low" price luxury watch. 

 If you don't really know anything about watches, are you going to spend your $6K on a GS Spring Drive GMT from a company that also sells $300 watches at Macy's, or a Rolex GMT Master? Even though, I already own a Rolex (Explorer I) and appreciate the high level Seikos as a WIS, I might go for the GMT Master first, too. I know that I have a much better chance of getting my money back if I resell and I won't have to take the time to explain to people that I really paid $6K for a Seiko (not that it happens very often but occasionally my good friends who know me and my watch collection ask what I spent on a particular watch). The VAST majority of the watch buying public, even those who are willing to spend a good bit of money on a watch, don't know anything about what they're buying. It's the same as the headphone world: look at how many people buy iBuds on Craig's List so they can look like they have an iPod or those who have iPods who continue to use the iBuds.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This discussion on Seiko is very interesting to me as an owner of several Seiko watches (4 or 5?) ranging in price/quality from a 5 Flieger to a Spirit (and I really want a 1000M auto Tuna Can, and a Brightz Chrono, and a GS Spring Drive GMT. Hello, Santa?).

 The issue that I see with Seiko in the US is that they have too wide a range of watches. Even though the GS isn't available here nor, really is the 5, Seiko makes watches that sell for $85 to well into 5 figures. Obviously, there are far more $300 Seikos in the US than anything else and that's where Seiko is stuck. In my view, there's a public perception that Seiko makes a very good "low" price luxury watch. 

 If you don't really know anything about watches, are you going to spend your $6K on a GS Spring Drive GMT, from a company that also sells $300 watches at Macy's, or a Rolex GMT Master? Even though, I already own a Rolex (Explorer I) and appreciate the high level Seikos as a WIS, I might go for the GMT Master first, too. I know that I have a much better chance of getting my money back if I resell and I won't have to take the time to explain to people that I really paid $6K for a Seiko (not that it happens very often but occasionally people my good friends who know me and my watch collection ask what I spent on a particular watch)._

 

You are 100% correct, that is the crux of their dilemma. 
 They are so successful in that arena, outside of Japan, it is difficult to break people out of their mental rut.


----------



## kwkarth

Here are a couple more pictures;


----------



## immtbiker

Being a long standing Seiko fan, I don't really like the look of any of those watches posted by Kevin.

 I do, however, like this one, a lot:


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Being a long standing Seiko fan, I don't really like the look of any of those watches posted by Kevin._

 

I keep waiting for somebody to post pics of one of their Marinemasters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As said, that's my problem with Seikos as well. It's hard to spend any serious $$$ when you can't really tell the difference between the $200 diver and the $2k diver.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I keep waiting for somebody to post pics of one of their Marinemasters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As said, that's my problem with Seikos as well. It's hard to spend any serious $$$ when you can't really tell the difference between the $200 diver and the $2k diver._

 

You really need to see them in person.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I keep waiting for somebody to post pics of one of their Marinemasters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As said, that's my problem with Seikos as well. It's hard to spend any serious $$$ when you can't really tell the difference between the $200 diver and the $2k diver._

 

There's really a vast difference between the $300 US models and the $500 Spirit and Prospex line. Really, really nice watches for the money, better than anything under $1k.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You really need to see them in person._

 

As with most potential mates without makeup!


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's really a vast difference between the $300 US models and the $500 Spirit and Prospex line. Really, really nice watches for the money, *better than anything under $1k*._

 

Now Mercuttio...if EVER there were a subjective statement made here, that would be it.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Now Mercuttio...if EVER there were a subjective statement made here, that would be it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It's Head-Fi, goddammit! THAT'S WHAT WE DO HERE!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's Head-Fi, goddammit! THAT'S WHAT WE DO HERE!_

 

Wait, wait, wait, we need a DBT test here.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wait, wait, wait, we need a DBT test here._

 

Touche'!


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There's really a vast difference between the $300 US models and the $500 Spirit and Prospex line. Really, really nice watches for the money, better than anything under $1k._

 

The problem that I have with the Spirit line is that they are just a tiny bit undersized for us Americans. I'm not saying that I want a Panerai sized Spirit but something right around 40-42 mm vs. the 38 that they are. I bought mine from Seiya and I had to replace the strap as soon as I got the watch because it was too short for my 7-3/8" wrist.

 BTW, I'll put my March 2004 contract SAR w/ bracelet that I bought for $500 up against a Spirit any day. Depending on the value of the US$ at the moment, I could put a Stowa up against them as well (I don't own one but I will be buying a Marine Original when, hopefully, the dollar recovers a bit).


----------



## Audio-Omega

Are Grand Seiko watches a lot better in quality than other Seiko watches ?


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The problem that I have with the Spirit line is that they are just a tiny bit undersized for us Americans. I'm not saying that I want a Panerai sized Spirit but something right around 40-42 mm vs. the 38 that they are. I bought mine from Seiya and I had to replace the strap as soon as I got the watch because it was too short for my 7-3/8" wrist.

 BTW, I'll put my March 2004 contract SAR w/ bracelet that I bought for $500 up against a Spirit any day. Depending on the value of the US$ at the moment, I could put a Stowa up against them as well (I don't own one but I will be buying a Marine Original when, hopefully, the dollar recovers a bit)._

 

That's one of the watches I have in mind when someone says "anything under $1k" (and I'm not picking on you Mercuttio). The GSAR/TSAR/JSAR/SAR watches are just outstanding timepieces and can take a beating, too.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are Grand Seiko watches a lot better in quality than other Seiko watches ?_

 

Although I do not own one yet, all indications are.. A gigantic "YES!!"

 The GS movements and the watches are hand built and hand finished as opposed to the run of the mill $300/$400 Seiko is mostly robot assembled of robot created parts.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's one of the watches I have in mind when someone says "anything under $1k" (and I'm not picking on you Mercuttio). The GSAR/TSAR/JSAR/SAR watches are just outstanding timepieces and can take a beating, too._

 

Well, I DO deserve to be picked on for that particular statement.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are Grand Seiko watches a lot better in quality than other Seiko watches ?_

 

But yeah, a Grand Seiko is not only hand-made in a way that comparable brands aren't (Omega, Rolex, etc) but Seiko actually guarantees far tighter tolerances for time than even COSC. Not for all, but for many mechanicals. My understanding is that you even get a signed card from the watchmaker who made your particular watch... really cool stuff. It's very "old school" in its packaging and presentation.







 Yes, I want one. My Swiss itch is fully satisfied with my trio of Omegas... old Gold bumper (1950s), Seamaster GMT, and my precious engagement Speedy. I may not get another watch for quite some time, but I'm willing to bet it'll be a Seiko next time around. Something like this one:


----------



## immtbiker

I like this watch, a lot. 
 Sigh, I wish that I was born into a family or an area where fine craftsmanship, such as watchmaking or wine making, was the predominant career path.

 I think I really would have enjoyed finely crafting guitars or watches for a living. My father is an advertising artist and unfortunately, art and music did not sit well in the path in my plans for life.
 I have to settle for living vicariously by playing air guitar to Eddie Van Halen.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have to settle for living vicariously by playing air guitar to Eddie Van Halen._

 


 +4000


----------



## Aevum

the $200-300 seikos usualy carry a non hacking non handwinding movement, usualy a 7S25/26/35/36 
 while the $500 to $1000 tend to carry a handwinding, hacking movement, usualy a 6R15,

 i have had a Seiko 5 and the quality is quite good, but having to resort to tricks (holding back the crown) to get the seconds hand to stop and having to swirl it around insted of handwinding it gets annoying at some times, my 7S36 powered Seiko 5 was dead on stop for accuracy, but my 7S35 powered samurai was always running a couple of minutes fast, so i guess its a bit of hit and miss, both werent worth the money of having a good clocksmith have then tunned, 

 i have little expiriance with the 6R15 but expiriances are good, 
 but then again, the creep up to entery level swiss automaic price, 2824-2 powred Certinas, hamiltons or tissots arent far off from the price of a 6R15 powred seiko prospex or alpinist, 

 then again, i wouldnt mind having this on my arm, SeiyaJapan | Grand Seiko | G-Shock | Seiko Spirit | Prospex | Marinemaster | Citizen | SEIKO Mechanical SARB063 ALPINIST Limited Edition


----------



## Audio-Omega

That's a nice Grand Seiko. Is it as comfortable to wear as Omega ? Where is the official website ? Are they available outside Japan ?


----------



## Aevum

Seiya japan, higuchi or if you speak japanese watch tanaka will deliver them to your doorstep, the issue is that many of the japan only watches will be rejected by Seiko services outside japan and will require that you find a service point in japan that provides international service or a good watch shop to service it,


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's a nice Grand Seiko. Is it as comfortable to wear as Omega ? Where is the official website ? Are they available outside Japan ?_

 

My understanding is that they are as comfortable as an Omega, and certainly any of the ~$500 watches I've had from Seiko have been just about as comfortable. 

 If you buy from Seiya Japan, he will take care of any warranty issues (I understand they're quite rare) that you might have. Send your watch back to him, and he'll get it serviced for you at no charge as long as you're within your warranty.


----------



## ka-boom

Man I am lusting after the Lum-Tec watches, specifically the C series. 

 I'd like to see them before I spend $500+ on one. I wish they were bigger than 38mm though. :\ The 1 year warranty isn't very encouraging either, but damn they look sweet.

 I only live 2 hours from their factory, or whatever it is in Mentor Ohio, maybe I should see if I can arrange a tour or see them in a show room?


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Yeah I'd like to see them too, curious to see if they look like a kids watch on my arm since my arms kinda slim. But very interested in the C series and Bull series watches. Although I cant drop 600 bucks on one just yet.


----------



## noxlord

That's my super-cheap (almost fake) Submariner homage. It's 5sec fast per day and works like a charm. not bad for a 26$ ebay find. It have many flaws, but it is my first ever mechanical watch. I am curently looking into a Parnis pilot from Getat (with the new superluminova lume). And maybe a 47mm Marina Homage ...


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *noxlord* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's my super-cheap (almost fake) Submariner homage. It's 5sec fast per day and works like a charm. not bad for a 26$ ebay find. It have many flaws, but it is my first ever mechanical watch. I am curently looking into a Parnis pilot from Getat (with the new superluminova lume). And maybe a 47mm Marina Homage ...
_

 

Wow...I took a look at Getat's website just for the heck of it. Those are some seriously nice-looking watches for very low $$$. I like the Stowa MO clone, not bad at all.


----------



## ka-boom

How trust worthy is that Getat site? Its looks crudely made, like something a phisher would do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Broken english, misspellings like *"We test each watch and movement by timegrapher befoe ship out"*

GETAT WATCH CO. - pilot watch, marina watch, 6497 6498 movement,Custom made watch, Case set, Watch acessories


----------



## leftnose

GETAT is in Hong Kong so you would have to forgive their English.

 I ordered one a few weeks ago on a Friday and had it in my hands the following Thursday in the US by EMS. I ordered a Panerai homage and with their 6497 movement, it runs less than 10 seconds fast a day. That's pretty darn good for the cost of the watch and the unknown origin of the movement. The case quality is pretty darn good. Mine is a standard lume model (the superlume came out two days after I received mine) and the only defect is that the color of the lume on the hands does not match the color of the lume on the dial (when it's not glowing). I did go for the brushed case and sapphire crystal.

 Miguel also ordered one about the same time I did but I don't recall reading a very detailed post about his watch. Maybe he will chime in.

 I'm actually thinking of selling the watch that I have and re-buying with superlume. If someone is interested, let me know by PM and maybe we can work something out. I posted pics a few pages back in the thread.


----------



## ka-boom

Gotcha, thanks for the reply.

 This one catches my eye, though I wish it had the superlume hands.







 Still stuck on the Lum-Tec watches though. I can get 6 of these knock-off Getat's for the price of 1 Lum-Tec. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Decisions... decisions...

 I need to call Lum-Tec and see if I can get a tour next time I'm in Mentor or see some display models before I decide.


----------



## ka-boom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_GETAT is in Hong Kong so you would have to forgive their English.

 I ordered one a few weeks ago on a Friday and had it in my hands the following Thursday in the US by EMS. ._

 


 How is the strap length on yours? It looks like holes do not go down far enough on the longer end of the strap for larger wrists? I wear about 7 1/2 - 7 3/4 bracelets on my other watches...

 I guess what Im asking is when a Getat watch advertises it's strap as "Strap: 26/26mm brown leather strap" what is the overall length? 26/26 refers to the width of the strap as it meets the case, right?


----------



## BobMcN

I just found this site from another watch discussion elsewhere and I wasn't sure if you guys knew of it: Poor Man's Watch Forum www.pmwf.com

 Some very cool watches on there for not all that much, but their top 20 lists seem to be dominated by diving watches rather than dress watches. I do find that I am drawn to many of the Russian watches for some reason.

 I wonder if there's a Poor Women's Watch Forum - Christmas is coming.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How is the strap length on yours? It looks like holes do not go down far enough on the longer end of the strap for larger wrists? I wear about 7 1/2 - 7 3/4 bracelets on my other watches...

 I guess what Im asking is when a Getat watch advertises it's strap as "Strap: 26/26mm brown leather strap" what is the overall length? 26/26 refers to the width of the strap as it meets the case, right?_

 

I think that means 26mm at lugs, tapers to 26mm, i.e. it doesn't taper.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How is the strap length on yours? It looks like holes do not go down far enough on the longer end of the strap for larger wrists? I wear about 7 1/2 - 7 3/4 bracelets on my other watches..._

 

woof is correct. 26/26 means it's 26mm at the lugs and doesn't taper to the buckle.

 The strap that came with the watch fit my 7-3/8" wrist just fine. I think I was in the 2nd or 3rd hole from the end. I'm not a fan of the very thick Panny style band so I switched it out for a 2-piece Zulu as soon as I could order one.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BobMcN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just found this site from another watch discussion elsewhere and I wasn't sure if you guys knew of it: Poor Man's Watch Forum www.pmwf.com

 Some very cool watches on there for not all that much, but their top 20 lists seem to be dominated by diving watches rather than dress watches. I do find that I am drawn to many of the Russian watches for some reason.

 I wonder if there's a Poor Women's Watch Forum - Christmas is coming._

 

You should check out Russian watches. They make some nifty models for low dough. The guy that runs this site is a good guy to chat with about your decision, too.

Russian Watches - Vostok-Europe, Aviator, Sturmanskie, Denissov, Moscow Classic & Volmax Mechanical & Automatic Watch


----------



## ka-boom

Well... I placed my order with Getat for that watch I posted above at 1:30pm on 10/22/09.
 Skeleton back, polished metal.

 We'll see how long it takes to get here.


----------



## Hirsch

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wait, wait, wait, we need a DBT test here._

 

I have done a strict DBT on properly set watches. Under highly controlled experimental conditions, I have determined that 12:31:03 on an inexpensive Chinese watch is exactly the same as 12:31:03 on a high-end Swiss watch.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Hirsch* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have done a strict DBT on properly set watches. Under highly controlled experimental conditions, I have determined that 12:31:03 on an inexpensive Chinese watch is exactly the same as 12:31:03 on a high-end Swiss watch._

 

Ahhh, but do they get there at the same time?


----------



## DC5Zilla

Some day, I will purchase a brand new authentic Hublot Big Ban.... Some day!!!

 though its kinda crazy to think that I have invested half amount of what Big Ban cost into head-fi ....


----------



## Bob_McBob

I'm looking for an automatic chrono, like the Air Boss Mach VI, but with a metal bracelet. Is it possible to replace the leather band with a bracelet, or should I be looking at a different watch? I don't really want a "fashion" type watch. I like the styling of many of the Victorinox/Wenger designs.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob_McBob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm looking for an automatic chrono, like the Air Boss Mach VI, but with a metal bracelet. Is it possible to replace the leather band with a bracelet, or should I be looking at a different watch? I don't really want a "fashion" type watch. I like the styling of many of the Victorinox/Wenger designs.
_

 

I was going to tell you to get a 22mm brushed Watchadoo bracelet but that band is listed as 23mm. Why, I have no idea. A 22mm would still be fine though. You might have some mild abrasion on the inside of your lugs at the springbars, but it wouldn't be bad and definitely not out of the ordinary.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Victorinox actually makes a few watches with 45mm dials and 23mm stainless bracelets, like the Chrono Classic XLS, for instance. I have no idea if they would fit the Air Boss Mach 6. I am a bit of a watch noob...

 I would love to see any suggestions for other watches similar to the Air Boss. Preferably sub-$1k. I'd be happy with a smaller dial (my current watch is 39mm).


----------



## flecom

new to the collection


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_new to the collection

_

 

Cool. You going to restore it or wear it as-is?


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cool. You going to restore it or wear it as-is?_

 

as is, i think the worn/weathered look gives it character/history

 it was my grandfathers


----------



## tjkurita

Very beautiful watch! Only a Rolex is a Rolex. 

 Does that have a sapphire crystal? 1000Ft. means yes? I can't remember. 

 Anyway, those tritium dial, no-gold-surround Subs and SDs are just classic. There's a fantastic "triple 6" Sea Dweller pictured in this thread that is one of the nicest watches I've seen. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_new to the collection









_


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very beautiful watch! Only a Rolex is a Rolex. 

 Does that have a sapphire crystal? 1000Ft. means yes? I can't remember. 

 Anyway, those tritium dial, no-gold-surround Subs and SDs are just classic. There's a fantastic "triple 6" Sea Dweller pictured in this thread that is one of the nicest watches I've seen._

 

yes it sapphire, even then its been chipped quite a few times between 12 and 2 o'clock and the bezel is pretty much immovable... I am probably going to try and get the bezel repaired when I send the watch to be serviced/lubricated/regulated etc... since I am 99% certain in the entire time he owned it its never been serviced...

 i do love this watch very much, unfortunately the tritium died long ago and I don't want to replace the face, so its just going to be dark unless I can find someone that can redo it perhaps with super-lume, but I would be afraid of changing its look in any way


----------



## tjkurita

I'm sure you already know, BUT: Please don't have the dial changed or re-lumed. I think you would regret that decision if you ever decided to sell it. I wouldn't even have the case polished or worked on if I were you. I would simply have the crystal replaced with a period replacement and the movement overhauled, including waterproofing. Which might make a tube and crown replacement necessary... That is, if you are going to use it like a tool watch...

 If you are going to have the watch serviced I would recommend you send it to THIS place. The person who runs this shop literally "wrote the book" on Rolex watches. Also, Rolex itself regularly refers customers to them when watches are are outside their normal service age. QualityTyme will ensure that your watch has proper replacement parts and they will be able to preserve the originality of your watch in ways that Rolex will not. In fact, Rolex would probably completely re-do your watch and replace the dial with a modern one with white gold surrounds. They'll polish the lugs and replace the bezel and crystal. Basically make it a like a new Sub with an old movement... That would be a real waste, as far as I'm concerned. 

 Enjoy it for what it is! A near-future classic!


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *flecom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yes it sapphire, even then its been chipped quite a few times between 12 and 2 o'clock and the bezel is pretty much immovable... I am probably going to try and get the bezel repaired when I send the watch to be serviced/lubricated/regulated etc... since I am 99% certain in the entire time he owned it its never been serviced...

 i do love this watch very much, unfortunately the tritium died long ago and I don't want to replace the face, so its just going to be dark unless I can find someone that can redo it perhaps with super-lume, but I would be afraid of changing its look in any way_


----------



## vagarach

I remember reading a story I think on watchuseek, about an officer in the US military who sent his old Vietnam-era GMT Master with pepsi bezel to Rolex to get it overhauled. In their Swiss perfectionist way they couldn't comprehend why he made a special request for them to leave the faded bezel as-is (the red had become a soft pink) and service the rest of the watch.


----------



## flecom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm sure you already know, BUT: Please don't have the dial changed or re-lumed. I think you would regret that decision if you ever decided to sell it. I wouldn't even have the case polished or worked on if I were you. I would simply have the crystal replaced with a period replacement and the movement overhauled, including waterproofing. Which might make a tube and crown replacement necessary... That is, if you are going to use it like a tool watch..._

 

no i agree, im probably going to leave everything aesthetic as-is, even the crystal (its not chipped to the point of concern) the only thing i would like to fix is the bezel is so full of crap between it and the watch itself that it is almost completely immovable... but i dont want to change anything aesthetically... my friend just had his serviced (was an older 600ft model) and they changed everything on it, was a real shame if you ask me... i like the fact its old, and still runs just fine, to me that speaks a lot more than how shiny it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you are going to have the watch serviced I would recommend you send it to THIS place. The person who runs this shop literally "wrote the book" on Rolex watches. Also, Rolex itself regularly refers customers to them when watches are are outside their normal service age. QualityTyme will ensure that your watch has proper replacement parts and they will be able to preserve the originality of your watch in ways that Rolex will not. In fact, Rolex would probably completely re-do your watch and replace the dial with a modern one with white gold surrounds. They'll polish the lugs and replace the bezel and crystal. Basically make it a like a new Sub with an old movement... That would be a real waste, as far as I'm concerned. 

 Enjoy it for what it is! A near-future classic!_

 

I will look into them, thanks for the advice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they might be able to help me with another rolex i have... a ref 4500 pre daytona manual wind chronograph... someone (butcher, evil person etc) removed the entire chronograph section of the movement for unknown reasons, it still functions as a watch tho...


----------



## DC5Zilla

Does anyone know some watchmaker that offers watches that are similar looking to Hublot Big Ban series?? I don't think I can shell out 10k+ for watch but I can if its within $3000 bracket. I seriously love the look of big ban... very industrial, all black look... sexy


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DC5Zilla* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone know some watchmaker that offers watches that are similar looking to Hublot Big Ban series?? I don't think I can shell out 10k+ for watch but I can if its within $3000 bracket. I seriously love the look of big ban... very industrial, all black look... sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

A bit of advice, DC5Zilla? Find the one you want, save save save, and SCOUR the for sale forums as long as it takes to find one. The Hublots are desirable, but like any high-$$$ watch, the resale values are substantially below list and the prospective buyer demographic shinks considerably at that price point. Be vigilant, and you'll land your watch. Then stop. Don't be one of these people that own 10 watches and actually like one or two of them. Buy the one you like and stick with it. Just my two bits.


----------



## leberserkfury

try timezone.com


----------



## Nocturnal310

got Tissot V8 for my bday:






 what do u guys think.

 also have skagen titanium dual time..bought it on singapore airlines:


----------



## BobMcN

I just resurrected my dad's vintage Omega manual wind-up watch. I just have to remember to wind it every day (not an easy trick for those of use used to batteries) since it's only a 24 hour spring. It's also engraved for his 40 years of service with AT&T, so it has some sentimentality.

 It looks very much like this one, but in silver, not gold and with a black leather band. Oh yeah, it's probably about 30+ years old at this point.


----------



## woof37

That's a pretty Tissot. I haven't seen many that aren't T-Touch models but I like that one.


----------



## BobMcN

I also just resurrected this priceless (sic) beauty by putting a new battery in it. Of all the watches I own I get more comments on this one than anything else.


----------



## immtbiker

Mickey Riccardo!


----------



## LordofDoom

Posted this on What, but got no responses even in general @_@

 I decided to buy this beauty at a nearly-new sale meant to raise money for one of the local hospitals (I also bought a bunch of suits and other clothes, but that's beyond the point). It cost me a somewhat bothersome $75 (as everything else at the sale carried the traits of being almost brand new and being dirt cheap). It was more than I wanted to spend, but it was to a good cause and I thought fine, it looked rare, and it grew on me.

 I was wondering if anyone knew any more about this watch than I could gather from the internet. I think it's from the 30's. I think it's a gold case, although it seems tarnished/mucked by what was probably years and years of use. It has what appears to be marked "Germany Le Mans" on what's left of the leather encasement. It still runs and is currently going strong at -15 seconds after 2 days. I know it's got an 8-day power reserve and is a concord 15-jewel mechanical movement.

 What is everyone's opinion on restoration? I had in mind getting it refurbished/restored at RGM, as I may be in Lancaster in the near future and I've heard great things about them.

 Here's some pics for you all:


----------



## Bob_McBob

I completely forgot I have a pretty big collection of mechanical pocket watches. I will see about posting some photos if I can get them all together.


----------



## Arainach

If it's tarnished, it's probably Brass. Gold is nonreactive and doesn't tarnish.


----------



## Bob_McBob

I just picked up my first automatic on a bit of a whim: Victorinox Alpnach Automatic Chrono. I don't plan to make a collection of watches or anything like that, but I'd been thinking about getting a nice automatic chrono for quite a while, and this definitely fits the bill. Looking forward to receiving it next week


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Any suggestions for a womens watch non automatic sub 100 that is small, simple (aka not chrono) and can take a hell of a beating.


----------



## ka-boom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_





 Well... I placed my order with Getat for that watch I posted above at 1:30pm on 10/22/09.
 Skeleton back, polished metal.

 We'll see how long it takes to get here._

 

After a week of not hearing from this Getat I kindly emailed and asked for a tracking number or some verification that this has/was shipped. I got this response:

  Quote:


 Hello, Your watch was assemble today. Now is for running checking for 40 hours. I can send to you on 30/10. So sorry for need 7 days production time because many orders and labour shortage last week.

 Regards,
 Getat Watch CO.
 Tat 
 

WHAT?! Labor shortage?! Aren't these things made & shipped from China?! Since when are the Chinese ever short on labor? So now it took a week just to start assembly, 2 days to "test" it, and according to their website another 2-6 weeks for shipping? So I'm looking at potentially 7 weeks and 2 days just to get it.

 Never again.


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_After a week of not hearing from this Getat I kindly emailed and asked for a tracking number or some verification that this has/was shipped. I got this response:



 WHAT?! Labor shortage?! Aren't these things made & shipped from China?! Since when are the Chinese ever short on labor? So now it took a week just to start assembly, 2 days to "test" it, and according to their website another 2-6 weeks for shipping? So I'm looking at potentially 7 weeks and 2 days just to get it.

 Never again._

 

Doesn't seem unreasonable to me at all. It took 9 days for it to be assembled, tested and shipped.


----------



## ka-boom

Eh, maybe I'm just being impatient.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Eh, maybe I'm just being impatient. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You are.


----------



## ka-boom

Somebody in here mentioned they got theirs in 12 days and I got all excited.


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Arainach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If it's tarnished, it's probably Brass. Gold is nonreactive and doesn't tarnish._

 

Yeah, upon review probably, but gold does get surface tarnish (although not in the actual defined sense of the word- it gets junk that builds up on the surface from handling and air-based deposits as opposed to actually reacting to the oxygen).

 Got my new watch in today, I'll have pics up by next wee as I'm a bit busy atm. Yobokies makes some seriously good stuff. Sapphire crystal is everything I'd hoped for.


----------



## BobMcN

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any suggestions for a womens watch non automatic sub 100 that is small, simple (aka not chrono) and can take a hell of a beating._

 

If she likes something sporty than I would suggest looking at women's dive watches in stainless, not those with a rubber surround. I got one of these for my wife several years ago and she uses it every day.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *BobMcN* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If she likes something sporty than I would suggest looking at women's dive watches in stainless, not those with a rubber surround. I got one of these for my wife several years ago and she uses it every day._

 

Dive watches she finds to be to "bulky" she is a fan of smaller watches


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Dive watches she finds to be to "bulky" she is a fan of smaller watches_

 

How about a Skaagen? My soon-to-be Mother-InLaw has a couple of them, and they're really simple and very clean. Nice designs, great combinations of metal colorings. I think they start at around $100, but I could be wrong.


----------



## ka-boom

While I wait for my Getat to come in the mail, I convinced myself today that I need want a Lum-Tec watch. So I'm driving up Tuesday to an authorized jewelry store near Lum-Tec's home office to buy one.

 I'm just having a heckuva time deciding on the C1 or the C3. I'm concerned the C3's "phantom" glass may be too hard to read, so I need to see it in person before spending that kind of money.





 [size=large]C1[/size]





 [size=large]C3[/size]


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

C1>C3

 C1 FTW


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_C1>C3

 C1 FTW_


----------



## Bob_McBob

If you're interested, someone has a slightly used C2 for $380 shipped here.


----------



## ka-boom

Yep, thanks for sharing that. I saw that yesterday while doing my research convincing. That's a helluva deal, I'm just not in love with the orange, thanks though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm 98% sold on the C1, I can't wait to get up there on Tuesday and see them both in person.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How about a Skaagen? My soon-to-be Mother-InLaw has a couple of them, and they're really simple and very clean. Nice designs, great combinations of metal colorings. I think they start at around $100, but I could be wrong._

 

Thanks found her a Skagen 563XSBLB


----------



## kwkarth

Nice watch!!


----------



## ka-boom

Drove up to Willoughby today and compared the Lum-Tec C1 and C3. After a little mix up at the jeweler, I walked out with a C1.

 Love it so far, very comfortable. I snapped a couple shots as soon as I got home.
 Not enough time to portray the beauty of this gem, but you get the idea.
 The lume glow is just from my wireless flashes popping at 1/32 power about 4 feet away.
 These were shot in total darkness.


----------



## ka-boom

Panerai fans might like this thread over on What.

WATCH TALK FORUMS

 Panerai factory tour.


----------



## Bob_McBob

I demand a wrist shot!


----------



## Mercuttio

So I've been wearing my engagement Speedy Pro for about a month now, and it's having a very hard time leaving my wrist. As it was going to be my "bracelet" watch, I expected to wear my Seamaster on a daily basis more often... a NATO strap is comfier than a metal bracelet, right? Surprisingly not! The Speedmaster Pro bracelet is immensely comfortable and only very occasionally tugs at my hair. I even wear it to sleep, as I find winding it in the morning when my alarm goes off gets me going that much faster. 

 It keeps very good time for a non COSC watch, generally +3 per day with the chronograph running off and on. I time a lot of things for work, so I'm actually using it which is I'd guess unusual. 

 The plan is to engrave the inside of the bracelet clasp with the date of our wedding, and the latitude and longitude of the ceremony. Very excited!

 Here, of course, is a picture, because all watch posts are useless without pics.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So I've been wearing my engagement Speedy Pro for about a month now, and it's having a very hard time leaving my wrist. As it was going to be my "bracelet" watch, I expected to wear my Seamaster on a daily basis more often... a NATO strap is comfier than a metal bracelet, right? Surprisingly not! The Speedmaster Pro bracelet is immensely comfortable and only very occasionally tugs at my hair. I even wear it to sleep, as I find winding it in the morning when my alarm goes off gets me going that much faster. 

 It keeps very good time for a non COSC watch, generally +3 per day with the chronograph running off and on. I time a lot of things for work, so I'm actually using it which is I'd guess unusual. 

 The plan is to engrave the inside of the bracelet clasp with the date of our wedding, and the latitude and longitude of the ceremony. Very excited!

 Here, of course, is a picture, because all watch posts are useless without pics. 




_

 

That is one good looking watch!


----------



## ka-boom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob_McBob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I demand a wrist shot!_


----------



## darcyb62

Treated myself earlier this year to this...


----------



## Bob_McBob

Sweet watch, ka-boom. I was thinking of getting a B3, but now I'm pretty strongly considering a Stowa flieger automatic. It's a lot of money to spend on a watch, though


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob_McBob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sweet watch, ka-boom. I was thinking of getting a B3, but now I'm pretty strongly considering a Stowa flieger automatic. It's a lot of money to spend on a watch, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

You should keep in mind that a Stowa isn't the kind of watch you're going to wear for a year or two and eventually toss when it no longer works. It's a mechanical creation that can always be fixed and outlast you if you take relatively good care of it.


----------



## Arainach

Quote:


 You should keep in mind that a Stowa isn't the kind of watch you're going to wear for a year or two and eventually toss when it no longer works. It's a mechanical creation that can always be fixed and outlast you if you take relatively good care of it. 
 

Except that cleaning, maintenance, and repair aren't cheap and almost certainly cost far more than buying a new quartz watch annually


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Arainach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Except that cleaning, maintenance, and repair aren't cheap and almost certainly cost far more than buying a new quartz watch annually_

 

Quartz movements sometimes need maintenance as well. We're talking higher-end quartz watches, not your $50 swatch. It's not a condition restricted to automatics.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You should keep in mind that a Stowa isn't the kind of watch you're going to wear for a year or two and eventually toss when it no longer works. It's a mechanical creation that can always be fixed and outlast you if you take relatively good care of it._

 

Of course, this is the main reason to buy a nice automatic watch, and certainly one of my motivations. I love the work that goes into design and manufacture of mechanical mechanisms like this, and also appreciate the history behind this watch and watch maker.

 Doesn't change the fact that it's C$900 after conversion, shipping, and tax, though.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Received my Victorinox on Tuesday, but I haven't worn it yet. It's quite a pretty watch in person! Unfortunately, its cosmetic condition isn't quite as good as what the seller described. There are rub marks on the bottom edge of most of the PVD dimples on the left side. I could see it in the item photos, and I specifically asked the seller about them, and he told me they were light reflections. It's pretty obvious it was lying on its side and was gradually worn. I contacted him through eBay, but he seems to be ignoring me.

 Not sure how to proceed. I doubt I would spend more than I did on the watch, and I got a reasonable price ($450 on a $1000-1200 watch). You can't really see the wear when it's on my wrist, and I don't plan to baby it, so I'm sure it will pick up more. On the other hand, it bugs me that it was misrepresented, especially since I actually asked about the rub marks.


----------



## Arainach

Quote:


 Quartz movements sometimes need maintenance as well. We're talking higher-end quartz watches, not your $50 swatch. It's not a condition restricted to automatics. 
 

....and? The point is, arguing that it's worth spending more than a thousand dollars on a watch because it'll last a while with maintenance is silly. For just that initial thousand dollars, I could buy a $20 watch a year for the next half century. When you factor in maintenance costs on a high-end watch, I could probably buy a $50 Swatch every couple years for the rest of my life and come out ahead.


----------



## WalkGood

Something rugged & simple like the mudman keeps me happy ...


----------



## ka-boom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob_McBob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Received my Victorinox on Tuesday, but I haven't worn it yet. It's quite a pretty watch in person! Unfortunately, its cosmetic condition isn't quite as good as what the seller described. There are rub marks on the bottom edge of most of the PVD dimples on the left side. I could see it in the item photos, and I specifically asked the seller about them, and he told me they were light reflections. It's pretty obvious it was lying on its side and was gradually worn. I contacted him through eBay, but he seems to be ignoring me.

 Not sure how to proceed. I doubt I would spend more than I did on the watch, and I got a reasonable price ($450 on a $1000-1200 watch). You can't really see the wear when it's on my wrist, and I don't plan to baby it, so I'm sure it will pick up more. On the other hand, it bugs me that it was misrepresented, especially since I actually asked about the rub marks._

 

That sucks man. I hate when things like that happen. I currently have 9 or 10 watches I'm selling on ebay right now, and even though I always take lots of pictures in every conceivable lighting, I under-exaggerate the condition of the watches so people are not disappointed. This way when they get it, it is in better condition that what they were expecting. I've never had a problem with any of the watches Ive sold on ebay this way.


----------



## ka-boom

I can't remember if I ever posted my new Citizen here? Got this a couple weeks ago for $50 from one of those 1-deal-a-day sites.


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob_McBob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sweet watch, ka-boom. I was thinking of getting a B3, but now I'm pretty strongly considering a Stowa flieger automatic. It's a lot of money to spend on a watch, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 

If you're looking for an alternative try this out:
Limited Edition · Sonderedition 2009 / 111 StÃ¼ck weltweit - Steinhart Watches


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Arainach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_....and? The point is, arguing that it's worth spending more than a thousand dollars on a watch because it'll last a while with maintenance is silly. For just that initial thousand dollars, I could buy a $20 watch a year for the next half century. When you factor in maintenance costs on a high-end watch, I could probably buy a $50 Swatch every couple years for the rest of my life and come out ahead._

 

It seems that you've missed the point entirely of a mechanical watch. 

 I would go into the specifics of why those who love them love them, and why they're so popular, but what's the point? This is the respect for craft and ingenuity, and a bit of anachronistic entertainment in a world where electronics are impossible to escape. 

 I'm simply surprised that someone willing to accept anything related to audiophilia would be so disparaging of something so very similar. I think, at this point, you should probably just say "Oh, I don't get it, maybe I shouldn't bother."


----------



## Bob_McBob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If you're looking for an alternative try this out:
Limited Edition · Sonderedition 2009 / 111 StÃ¼ck weltweit - Steinhart Watches_

 

I've looked at every flieger you can get, from cheap Chinese knock-offs to several thousand dollar IWCs, and I keep coming back to the Stowa. It's pretty much the perfect expression of this design to me. Anyhow, it's only 75 euros more than the Steinhart, so it's not a matter of choosing the cheaper watch.


----------



## juozas

A little bit of classics. Jacques Lemans 1-1257A.


----------



## Arainach

Quote:


 I would go into the specifics of why those who love them love them, and why they're so popular, but what's the point? This is the respect for craft and ingenuity, and a bit of anachronistic entertainment in a world where electronics are impossible to escape. 
 

I think Mechanical Watches are nice. I think anyone who's claiming that there's any sort of economical sense in buying one is off their rocker. There are reasons to own them. Lower cost, either initially or over the lifetime of the watch, are not among them.


----------



## vagarach

$900 is very good value for a watch that has the fit, finish, and history of the Stowa. You can't go wrong with them, really.

 Check out the Christopher Ward C8 flieger, its 239GBP, so quite a bit less than the Stowa, same ETA2824-2 movement, sapphire crystal, but without the history of the Stowa name.

 Speaking of which, is there an iconic flieger design, 'the first', as it were?


----------



## Bob_McBob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vagarach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Check out the Christopher Ward C8 flieger, its 239GBP, so quite a bit less than the Stowa, same ETA2824-2 movement, sapphire crystal, but without the history of the Stowa name._

 

All those colours just ruin the design for me.


----------



## vagarach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vagarach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Speaking of which, is there an iconic flieger design, 'the first', as it were?_

 

Watchuseek Watch Fora - View Single Post - Stowa: the homage watch

 After some searching I found this great post showing the specs of the original observation watch as commissioned by the 'Imperial Air Ministry'.


----------



## MadDog5145

Bored today:


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vagarach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_$900 is very good value for a watch that has the fit, finish, and history of the Stowa. You can't go wrong with them, really.

 Check out the Christopher Ward C8 flieger, its 239GBP, so quite a bit less than the Stowa, same ETA2824-2 movement, sapphire crystal, but without the history of the Stowa name.

 Speaking of which, is there an iconic flieger design, 'the first', as it were?_

 

My favorite fleiger design;


----------



## nickyboyo

i would love to have a chrono as shown above, but i just can not understand the latest trend of wearing such oversize watches. I am a well built man of stocky proportions, i drink rocket fuel for breakfast and sprinkle shards of razor wire on my pizza, just to add a bit of spice of course. 
 I find a case diameter of around 38mm to be the absolute maximum, any more and it makes even a demigod of a mortal like myself look like a pencil wristed specimen of a man.
 Great watch, just too freakin' big (i did see an Omega 'mid size' chrono on a friends wrist the other day after he returned from a tour of Afghanistan which looked the perfect size for such a busy watch). Thank the Lord for Hamilton churning out the Khaki mechanical in a 33mm case.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickyboyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I find a case diameter of around 38mm to be the absolute maximum, any more and it makes even a demigod of a mortal like myself look like a pencil wristed specimen of a man._

 

You think 38mm is bad? Check out a 55mm Laco. Now this is just funny:


----------



## bass_nut

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What's up with the numbers on the bezel? Why are they 'backwards'? At first I thought they were for GMT hand but there are only 12 and they run counter-clockwise. And there's no GMT hand!_

 

ooppss.. sorry for very delayed reply
 i noticed that too and i do not know why these were on backwards sequence .. i was attracted to its general appearance .. will try to look for one on my next HK trip if Dodane is available there... if i see a store that sells these i will look for answers

 edit: i think most of the stores are in France 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dodane watches and chronographs manufacture in 1905 - Dodane 1857


----------



## nickyboyo

Are you sure that the 55mm Laco is meant to be worn on the wrist? That thing wouldn't look out of place hanging on the wall. Nice simple design though.


----------



## TheMarchingMule

Never mind this post...consulted a friend instead


----------



## Bob_McBob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickyboyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are you sure that the 55mm Laco is meant to be worn on the wrist? That thing wouldn't look out of place hanging on the wall. Nice simple design though._

 

The original b-uhr/flieger watches were 55mm, because they were meant to be worn over the sleeve of a flight suit (with an extra-long strap). This size is obviously completely unwearable for regular use, so most of the modern versions are sized down. Laco makes a limited edition 55mm replica in the original specifications for something like 2500 EUR, which is what's pictured.


----------



## ford2

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob_McBob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The original b-uhr/flieger watches were 55mm, because they were meant to be worn over the sleeve of a flight suit (with an extra-long strap). This size is obviously completely unwearable for regular use, so most of the modern versions are sized down. Laco makes a limited edition 55mm replica in the original specifications for something like 2500 EUR, which is what's pictured._

 

Would have been cheaper to fit a clock in the airplane's cockpit.


----------



## Dimitris

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob_McBob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You think 38mm is bad? Check out a 55mm Laco. Now this is just funny:




_

 

Lol. I hope you are not wearing this like that...


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

I see three Panny's (a California Dial, a PAM312?, and a Luminor Marina?) and a Seamaster (I think). What's the blue Flieger?


----------



## ka-boom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well... I placed my order with Getat for that watch I posted above at 1:30pm on 10/22/09.
 Skeleton back, polished metal.

 We'll see how long it takes to get here._

 

Came in the mail about an hour ago. Total time: 19 days roughly.

 Pretty impressed so far. This thing is built very nice for a "homage" watch. The band is very impressive. Up until this point 44mm was the biggest watch I have, this is 47mm and I think it looks way too big on my wrist. Hopefully it will "grow" on me. The ticking sound is louder than what I'm used to. I don't mind, but others might.

 Forgive all the ceiling and patio reflections, I didn't have the time to set up any mobile studios.


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I see three Panny's (a California Dial, a PAM312?, and a Luminor Marina?) and a Seamaster (I think). What's the blue Flieger?_

 

Pam 111
 Pam 127
 Omega Seasmaster
 Steinhart LGE Pilot
 And this Cali homage:


----------



## Bob_McBob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

This is a pretty display back


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dimitris* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lol. I hope you are not wearing this like that... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Heh, no doubt. "Seen on victim's wrist before he was stuffed into a trashcan"


----------



## Displayman

My wife found one for me on Ebay for my 60th Birthday, June 4th the Heuer Monoco from the movie Grand Prix and it was remade in 1991-1992 by Tag Heuer. I also have the sun glasses Steve McQueen wore in the movie but I have had them made as regular glasses that are transition so they go from clear to dark automatically and are also tri focal.

 This Monaco Heuer is just fabulous and one of my favorites the other is my Cartier Tank of 1972 with leather band and deployment buckle. Watches are fun...


----------



## ka-boom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Came in the mail about an hour ago. Total time: 19 days roughly.

 Pretty impressed so far. This thing is built very nice for a "homage" watch. The band is very impressive. Up until this point 44mm was the biggest watch I have, this is 47mm and I think it looks way too big on my wrist. Hopefully it will "grow" on me. The ticking sound is louder than what I'm used to. I don't mind, but others might.

 Forgive all the ceiling and patio reflections, I didn't have the time to set up any mobile studios. 









_

 

Haven't even had this a week and I'm ready to sell it. 47mm is just _way_ too big for my wrists. PM me if interested, I can ship from Ohio.


----------



## Aevum

theres a company from new zealand that makes beautiful "panerai" style watches, the standard models are quite regular, you can get them with miyotas (citizen) or ETA movements, 

 but their special editions are... amazing, while the movement beating inside is just a standart ETA 2824-A2, the casing is hand carved with traiditional new zealand tribal lore images, and some of them are just amazing
Magrette Timepieces


----------



## Nocturnal310

anyone love Breitling watches?

 they are my favs


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nocturnal310* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone love Breitling watches?

 they are my favs_

 

Billy will chime to that. I like their overall designs, styles, and features but just feel that the watches are too damn busy. The only exception would be the Navitimer but that is about the limit for busy-ness on a watch. I love my Speedmaster Pro and one of the primary reasons is that it is a very clean and utilitarian design. I can look at it with a glance and get all the information. The Breitlings have dials that have too much information to distill at a quick glance or in low light in my opinion.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nocturnal310* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone love Breitling watches?

 they are my favs_

 

I love love love this watch. But am too cheap to cough up the $4k-ish to get it:


----------



## Bob_McBob

Okay, I officially have a problem.


----------



## Silencer23

Nike Fury 50 Sports


----------



## x_lk

Just bought myself one of these ... motosport inspired design, 6 band wave ceptor, tough solar, all analog w/ 5 motors. Too bad, none of Edifices has tough movement (yet).


----------



## Arainach

That is unquestionably the best-looking Casio I've ever seen. EQWM1000DB-1, right?


----------



## x_lk

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Arainach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is unquestionably the best-looking Casio I've ever seen. EQWM1000DB-1, right?_

 

Yes, it is the M1000DB-1A. The all black M1000DC-1A is cooler, IMO. But I couldn't get one shipped to Canada.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Nocturnal310* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anyone love Breitling watches?

 they are my favs_

 

there are a few owners of Breitling watches in this thread as I am also.

 i have two watches from them, one i bought new in 2007 from a AD and the other was bought used from eBay. the model i bought from the AD was a Navitimer with bracelet. since i taken the watch home on the first day it has been pretty much spot on in timing (i know automatic watches are not perfect time keepers). i since bought 11 straps for it and a Breitling Deployment clasp, all have been perfect! when you buy from a AD you get a free gift from Breitling USA, i got a cool hat and a box of Chocolates for Christmas. 

 the other Breitling that was bought used on eBay is a Seawolf with the pro1 bracelet, i added the pro2 bracelet right after though and even got a Breitling Rubber strap also. all have been great but the watch started being really off in timing and eventually stopped all together one day. i sent the watch to Breitling usa and in a few weeks later they sent it back to me. the watch was still under warranty, i posted earlier in this thread what was done to it while in service. since then the watch has been as accurate as my Navitimer..amazing! 

 Breitling uses stock eta/val movements that are COSC spec (besides the B01 in house movement), Breitling throws alot of money to marketing, 90% of the models they sell are to some "blingy", Some say Breitling is all about looks, image, are crap cause of the out sourced movements, but from my two small personal experiences i have with mine i must say i do love the brand, service, feel, timing, and value of Breitling. 

 as a Breitling owner i can say i am happy with one of mine on my wrist, and to me thats the important part!


----------



## jp_zer0

DealExtreme: $6.72 Stainless Steel Watch for Men

 Cheap ass watch but I think it looks really distinguished. Keeps time so it does what it's supposed to. Ordered a small regiment just in case


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp_zer0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DealExtreme: $6.72 Stainless Steel Watch for Men

 Cheap ass watch but I think it looks really distinguished. Keeps time so it does what it's supposed to. Ordered a small regiment just in case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have a watch similar to that that I picked up on vacation once when I forgot my watch at home. Be warned, if the band material is the same as that on my watch (and it looks like it from that pick) it collects scratches and looks scruffier and scruffier the more scratched up it gets.


----------



## jp_zer0

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a watch similar to that that I picked up on vacation once when I forgot my watch at home. Be warned, if the band material is the same as that on my watch (and it looks like it from that pick) it collects scratches and looks scruffier and scruffier the more scratched up it gets._

 

Mine's still going strong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It only gradually gets worn down and there is no obvious discoloration. can't really ask more fom a 7$ watch


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jp_zer0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DealExtreme: $6.72 Stainless Steel Watch for Men

 Cheap ass watch but I think it looks really distinguished. Keeps time so it does what it's supposed to. Ordered a small regiment just in case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

- Made with stainless steel of high quality
 - Deluxe and elegant outlook
 - Precise and accurate
 - Compact design and sturdy construction
 - Resistant to water splashes
 - Winding watch, battery free

 Whoa. how does one make something out of high quality? 

 Also, it claims to be winding... but says Quartz right on the front... weird.


----------



## Freakygreek

I heard from a fellow watch collector that most are into audio as well. Here are my frequent wears:
 IWC Ceramic Inge both on bracelet shown and on leather croc.

















 Cheers

 Peter


----------



## Bob_McBob

My Airboss Mach 6 arrived today. I knew I liked the way it looked, but I'm really surprised by how nice it is in person. I thought I would prefer the Alpnach automatic chrono I already had, but the Airboss face is a much cleaner and sleeker design, which I apparently prefer. It's a big watch at 45mm, but the size now feels just right to me. The shiny silver hands look really awesome against the metalic blue face. Photos really don't do the watch justice. I'm also sold on leather bands with deployment clasps, which are much, much less annoying than regular bands.

 (best photo I could find online)


----------



## woof37

That's quite nice, Bob. I like the dial a lot.


----------



## kwkarth

Very nice looking Victorinox!


----------



## Mercuttio

That Victorinox is a huge step up from anything I've seen from that company before!

 I'm pretty sure that mechanical / automatic chronographs will never go out of style. Good choice.


----------



## cfull

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That Victorinox is a huge step up from anything I've seen from that company before!

 I'm pretty sure that mechanical / automatic chronographs will never go out of style. Good choice._

 

I wasnt even aware that there were any Victorinox autos.


----------



## Aevum

you should check out the 500M divemaster mechanical, almost bought that one insted of the g-sar im wearing right now,


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cfull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wasnt even aware that there were any Victorinox autos._

 

It most likely uses an ETA 7750 movement which is great.


----------



## Bob_McBob

I just ordered one of these. For $80, it scratches the Bell & Ross itch quite nicely. Every single person I show this photo to thinks it's hideous. Bah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now to get a $20 NATO strap...


----------



## glitch39

I like the Airboss Mach 6. That Valjoux 7750 is a reliable workhorse.

 That Parnis is a nice clone of the B&R. Even the crown..... wow!


----------



## immtbiker

Looks more like a Tag Monaco.


----------



## Bob_McBob

This is the $3500 B&R it's based on. Parnis makes a PVD finished case version as well, but I was concerned about how well the finish would hold up. Plus, I quite like the basic stainless version.


----------



## Mercuttio

B&R are incredibly interesting looking watches, but for some strange reason I think I'd go Rolex rather than them if I had the scratch. It's probably something to do with the movements they use.


----------



## Aevum

if it was up to the movement, i would go directly to zenith, they have the best movements put in to watches today, well, normal mass produced watches, im sure that patek and such produce movements of higher quality, but thats a different segment and a different production style, 

 i liked the dual sphear B&R, with a rectangular box, but its still too sqaure for me,


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_B&R are incredibly interesting looking watches, but for some strange reason I think I'd go Rolex rather than them if I had the scratch. It's probably something to do with the movements they use._

 

I came incredibly close to buying a type 3 Aviation B&R about two weeks ago, which is about the only B&R that is small enough to wear without looking gaudy. They've really taken a hit on resale prices with the economy doing poorly, and they're being more and more perceived as a fashion brand by the hardcore WISes. That's not a good combination. Your $$$ would be better served with a Rolex, as you said.


----------



## ka-boom

This sterile (Panerai clone) should be here any day now, it left Hong Kong 3 days ago. Yes that is titanium.

 Opposed to the $6,750 price tag of the original, $70 is a helluva deal.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I came incredibly close to buying a type 3 Aviation B&R about two weeks ago, which is about the only B&R that is small enough to wear without looking gaudy. They've really taken a hit on resale prices with the economy doing poorly, and they're being more and more perceived as a fashion brand by the hardcore WISes. That's not a good combination. Your $$$ would be better served with a Rolex, as you said._

 

Heh, it's a few years away, but my getting a Rolex is pre-approved by my fiancee since I sold my Seamaster to support a trip to Japan next spring for a wedding. 

 Just the Speedmaster Pro and a G-Shock in my collection now. Oh, and my grandfather's gold Omega bumper.


----------



## immtbiker

Hey Merc, do you have a better picture of of the face on grandpa's Ω ?

 Here's my Space 3 B&R, heavy, but it's been down to 150' and has a unique telescpoing winder that embeds itself into the watch with an an o-ring for better water resistance fully automatic, comes out in rotation every 4th week:


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Looks like a Tag Monaco._


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Merc, do you have a better picture of of the face on grandpa's Ω ?

 Here's my Space 3 B&R, heavy, but it's been down to 150' and has a unique telescpoing winder that embeds itself into the watch with an an o-ring for better water resistance fully automatic, comes out in rotation every 4th week:

_

 

Now that one I like. Never saw a B&R like that before.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Merc, do you have a better picture of of the face on grandpa's Ω ?
_

 


 Sure thing. Here it is: 






 Gold bumper. Looked up the year once, can't remember it now. I remember that it was a USA market model, and it either has nothing on the back or whatever was there rubbed off. Seems to be solid Gold, and it has a very satisfying "bump" in the hand when you shake it. It still runs, but the crystal is indeed cracked and it is in bad need of a service. Lasts about 12 hours on one wind, and actually keeps reasonable time last I checked. 


 Oh, and two other pictures of my Speedmaster on various bands.


----------



## immtbiker

That watch looks like it was worn at the last presentation done by Dagwood and Mr. Tate pitching for Rheingold premium Ale. Now that was one micro-brew that could be sold after any 3 Martinin lunch.


----------



## Mercuttio

Heh, yeah... I'm sure if I just keep it around long enough it'll come back in style! I love the Spiedel stretchy strap... "I can't be bothered with a buckle or a clasp or something! I have tobacco products to advertise on console televisions!"


----------



## Usagi

Just bought a Seiko SNDA65 with a four-ring, black, NATO-style strap from Maratac. It's a 43mm Japanese-quartz. Next on the list is a Sinn diver. I apologize for the lack of photo quality. My main camera is down. 

Seiko SNDA65


----------



## Arainach

A beautiful watch; I have one that I wear on a Zulu strap and love.


----------



## GRhodes

The best of my meager collection. It's a fairly rare Speedy made for the Japanese market.


----------



## Bob_McBob

By coincidence...






 ****. I'm going to regret this when I wake up.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob_McBob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_****. I'm going to regret this when I wake up._

 

Why? Because you bought it? If so, congratulations!

 It seems like it might be time to start a Speemaster-Fi group!


----------



## Audio-Omega

Has anyone checked out the new Breitling Chronomat B01 ? I think it was released not so long ago. It looks nice but I have no idea about its price or reliability.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Apparently almost $8k...


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob_McBob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By coincidence...

 ****. I'm going to regret this when I wake up._

 

What!? Like hell you will! You just bought a watch that they could easily charge $5k plus for given its history and reliability! You just SAVED $6k by not buying the inferior Daytona (shush, Rolexies, I'm trying to help here)! 

 Really though, it's "the" watch. That's something that you'll be able to wear for the rest of your life and requires only a lovely minute of winding (though I wish it were more) per day. It dresses up, it dresses down, it can wear any way you want it to and still go for a dip in the pool if necessary. Oh yes, you read that right. Think you really need a dive watch for the pool or shower? Lies. For years, 30m was considered "Swimproof." To generate the force of 50 meters of water pressure on your Speedmaster, you'd better be swimming DAMNED fast. 

 I've owned others, and I can honestly say... if you're the kind of guy who only wants to own one watch that will go with anything perfectly but be durable enough for whatever you throw at it, this is THE watch at a much more reasonable price than comparable models. 

 Think you need a date instead of a chronograph? Use the minutes subdial as a day marker.

 Think you need a GMT for a little while? Start your Chronograph at midnight in the timezone of your choice... presto, your subdials are telling time somewhere else. 

 Worried about a plastic crystal? Well, trust me, I've scratched Sapphire. It's easier than you think, and it's MUCH harder to polish out. Speedy Pro only needs the occasional buffage every year or two to look factory fresh.


----------



## woof37

Your Speedy says much more "I'm a professional who knows quality watches" than your Rolex does. I've heard countless boutique folks say that the clueless rich business types buy Rolexes because they know nor care about anything else. You only find Speedmasters on the folks who learn their hobby.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if you're the kind of guy who only wants to own one watch that will go with anything perfectly but be durable enough for whatever you throw at it, this is THE watch at a much more reasonable price than comparable models._

 

Despite the image, I'd add a Rolex Submariner or old style Sea-Dweller to that list as well.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Your Speedy says much more "I'm a professional who knows quality watches" than your Rolex does. I've heard countless boutique folks say that the clueless rich business types buy Rolexes because they know nor care about anything else. You only find Speedmasters on the folks who learn their hobby._

 

I agree except that, beyond all the 'publicity' and the fact that they're somewhat overpriced, Rolex really does make a pretty darn good watch. I've got an Explorer I and I'm in the process of buying an old style Sea Dweller that has some sentiment attached (belonged to a good friend who passed earlier this year) and I'll be proud to own both in addition to my Sapphire Sandwich Speedy and others (some of higher value than mentioned here). It's all about what you like; I get as much joy out of wearing my $100 Getat Panerai homage or my $85 Seiko 5 Flieger or my $60 G-Shock as I do my $$$ watches if they happen to strike my fancy on a certain day.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What!? Like hell you will!_

 

It's true, I know I won't really regret it, but it's still a little hard to wrap my head around spending so much on a watch! I have very little interest in most high-end watches, but the Speedmaster really, really appeals to me on many levels. I was able to find a six month old 3570.50 in almost new condition for a very reasonable price. It will be here tomorrow


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob_McBob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's true, I know I won't really regret it, but it's still a little hard to wrap my head around spending so much on a watch! I have very little interest in most high-end watches, but the Speedmaster really, really appeals to me on many levels. I was able to find a six month old 3570.50 in almost new condition for a very reasonable price. It will be here tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

What?! No wonder you worry about regret! You haven't held it yet!

 We DEMAND pictures when you get it.

 Also... are our current rigs nearly identical? I'm using ER4P and my iPhone nearly exclusively now.


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What!? Like hell you will! You just bought a watch that they could easily charge $5k plus for given its history and reliability! You just SAVED $6k by not buying the inferior Daytona_

 


 How DARE you!


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How DARE you!
_

 


 Crap! Dad's home! Everyone out of the pool!


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How DARE you!




_

 

I never liked the polished metal bezel. It always made it much harder to read the tachymeter.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Born2bwire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I never liked the polished metal bezel. It always made it much harder to read the tachymeter._

 

I actually DO like the Daytona very much. So durable, plus water resistance and a great racing history in a variety of colors. The only thing I'd add is a touch of lume to the second hand. There's something re-assuring about being able to see it tick along in the middle of the night, if you're one who keeps his chrono running as I do. 

 Just FYI: do a little research if you are one to keep your chrono on most of the time. The Speedy Pro is safe to do so with, but a 7750 isn't because there is no jewel for the hour counter. Metal on metal, and it will wear out.


----------



## John2e

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How DARE you!




_

 


 Nice!

 Consider me ignorant to this hobby. Ignorance and that watch are bliss!


----------



## Arainach

I have no doubt that the Daytona is a reliable and durable timepiece, but I for one have never really liked its looks. I'm weird like that. I'd certainly take a Speedy Pro over one. To each their own, however.


----------



## Stereo_Sanchez

I'm a huge fan of the Suunto line. Lots of great features and precision packed into a beefy package.


----------



## Stereo_Sanchez

BTW, not for the faint of heart - they have a heft to them!


----------



## appophylite

Anyone know what model the automatic movement in the larger (50mm + dial) Tommy Hilfiger watches are? Normally not a watch I'd buy but my parents bought me a TH-1985 Tommy Hilfiger automatic while they were on vacation in India, and I was just wondering, cause I don't expect TH would be making their own movement.


----------



## tjkurita

The Daytona really defines the phrase "It looks better in person." The hands and markers are of such high polish that they often look black in photos (as demonstrated in the photo). I believe this phenomenon is actually called "black polish" but I could be wrong. I've seen Speedmasters in person and they are really nice. But there is no comparison as far as aesthetic _refinement_ is concerned. Many people (including me, on occasion) prefer a more utilitarian look and maybe you are one of them. But most photos cannot do the Daytona justice as far as its beauty is concerned. 

 The insides are another story altogether. One of the finest movements ever made, in my opinion. I can't remember the last time I had to adjust the time on mine. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Arainach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have no doubt that the Daytona is a reliable and durable timepiece, but I for one have never really liked its looks. I'm weird like that. I'd certainly take a Speedy Pro over one. To each their own, however._


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob_McBob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By coincidence...

 ****. I'm going to regret this when I wake up._

 

Well? WELL?


----------



## bass_nut




----------



## iPoodz

Wow, I must say, I'll have to check back in to post pictures when I'm at least 10 years older (the prices of some of your *GORGEOUS* [especially omega seamaster] watches = amount in my savings account). 

 In the meanwhile, where would you guys recommend going for watches like the parnis that Bob ordered, or similar cheap but nice looking watches [like Marina]? I'm a fan of the B&R style, but anything with nice big numbers, without too many markings on the dial is what I like. Slimness is also great, but not essential.

 On a related note, how do you guys feel about knockoffs like the ones I mentioned above? I've been lurking around some watch forums, and even mentioning a replica or lookalike gets you flamed! It seems like you guys are a bit more reasonable and understanding of wallets


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iPoodz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, I must say, I'll have to check back in to post pictures when I'm at least 10 years older (the prices of some of your *GORGEOUS* [especially omega seamaster] watches = amount in my savings account). 

 In the meanwhile, where would you guys recommend going for watches like the parnis that Bob ordered, or similar cheap but nice looking watches [like Marina]? I'm a fan of the B&R style, but anything with nice big numbers, without too many markings on the dial is what I like. Slimness is also great, but not essential.

 On a related note, how do you guys feel about knockoffs like the ones I mentioned above? I've been lurking around some watch forums, and even mentioning a replica or lookalike gets you flamed! It seems like you guys are a bit more reasonable and understanding of wallets 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 For an inexpensive watch that nearly matches up pricier Swiss offerings, get a Seiko. There are so many styles, and they're incredibly well made.

 Knockoffs are NOT tolerated by the WIS community for the most part. There are circles of people that do collect and enjoy them, but most of us feel that there are so many better options priced reasonably. 

 With a fake, you're only fooling yourself and there's a damned good chance that it will break down in a year or two. Costume jewelry, that's what you're buying.

 Case in point, there are lots of inexpensive watches that LOOK very much like a Speedmaster Pro or a Submariner without a fake branding. Citizen, Seiko, and Orient make great "homages" of these.


----------



## iPoodz

Ah, thank for clearing that up. The knockoffs in the B&R style that I've seen are often defective or have weird paint markings. I didn't know about the term 'homage', so searching with that word instead of 'knockoff' led me to some interesting results.




 That's a Seiko I found, and I think it looks really nice [B&R style numbers, with a nice circular dial]. Only problem is, I'm a bit wary of dealing with dealers from HK, and the sorts, but I saw a few mentions of successful dealings in this thread, so I may go with that route sometime soon.


----------



## immtbiker

This may be a naive statement, but I don't remember ever seeing a Seiko that doesn't say so on the face. Does Seiko do that?


----------



## tjkurita

There are a number of after-market customizers who put new dials, hands, etc. on stock Seiko watches. That's probably one of them. I think the most famous is Bill Yao who developed his own line called "MkII" watches. I think he still does Seiko mods as well. I know he sells after-market parts that will fit Seiko watches. Then you can have your local watchmaker install the parts. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This may be a naive statement, but I don't remember ever seeing a Seiko that doesn't say so on the face. Does Seiko do that?_


----------



## immtbiker

Thanks, John.


----------



## bhd812

hey Aaron your ex says "hello"

YouTube - Driving home


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iPoodz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah, thank for clearing that up. The knockoffs in the B&R style that I've seen are often defective or have weird paint markings. I didn't know about the term 'homage', so searching with that word instead of 'knockoff' led me to some interesting results.




 That's a Seiko I found, and I think it looks really nice [B&R style numbers, with a nice circular dial]. Only problem is, I'm a bit wary of dealing with dealers from HK, and the sorts, but I saw a few mentions of successful dealings in this thread, so I may go with that route sometime soon._

 

I've got that one. I really loved it till it broke (of my own doing, I tripped and fell and it smacked into the staircase- movement just stopped outwright, but crystal shows no sign of damage, thus I highly suggest paying the extra $43 for the sapphire crystal).

 Yobokies is a great dealer, a really nice guy.


----------



## iPoodz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LordofDoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've got that one. I really loved it till it broke (of my own doing, I tripped and fell and it smacked into the staircase- movement just stopped outwright, but crystal shows no sign of damage, thus I highly suggest paying the extra $43 for the sapphire crystal).

 Yobokies is a great dealer, a really nice guy._

 

Ah! Thanks for the advice. I also recently discovered MilitaryTime - Navy, Airforce and Army Watches Photo Album, which has a bunch of nice Parnis watches which resemble B&R. It's nice knowing that someone here has dealt with Yobokies. Did you have to scrap the watch after the movement stopped?


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hey Aaron your ex says "hello"

YouTube - Driving home_

 

I miss her so much, Billy. 

 Now, she doesn't even give me "the time of day".


----------



## bhd812

She is on good wrists now, though i run her hard at work she gets lot's of love! her and the Navitimer get along great also!

 if it makes you feel any better


----------



## immtbiker

Yes, she's a tough gal. At least I don't have to pay Alimony.

 By the way, I found the diver's band that came with it. I never liked it, but if you want it, I'll bring it with me to CanJam '10


----------



## bhd812

omg yeah!!!! i would love a rubber strap with the 112! awesome!!


----------



## immtbiker

This be the one...I didn't like it, because, although it allows you to wear the watch while diving, I didn't feel it had enough strength to hold up the weight of the 44mm:


----------



## FooTemps

So I've been doing some looking around was wondering what people think of luminox watches. It seems like they'd be great for active use, but does the lume get annoying since it will always glow? I mean, it's the selling point for these tritium vial watches, but I want to see what it's like after the novelty wears off.

 Also, what do you think about the Citizen Air Divers? Been looking into Japanese market watches after looking at the yobokies seikos.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FooTemps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So I've been doing some looking around was wondering what people think of luminox watches. It seems like they'd be great for active use, but does the lume get annoying since it will always glow? I mean, it's the selling point for these tritium vial watches, but I want to see what it's like after the novelty wears off._

 

I'm not sure how tritium markers are a novelty. Tritium was used as the active agent in luminous markings on watches from the 50s into the 90s until it was replaced by luminova and other types of materials that needed to be 'charged.' Watch dials are not novel application for tritium.

 I have a Stocker and Yale 490 with tritium vials and have seen many others. You don't see the glow during the day; they glow bright enough to be seen at night. Unlike a more modern lume, they just don't get dimmer the longer they are removed from light but they do get dimmer as the watch ages. After 10 years or so, they will be pretty dim. Tritium vials are not as bright as a backlight on a modern digital watch but are brighter than modern lumes like luminova.


----------



## FooTemps

thanks for clearing that up. I was unsure if the lume would be visible at all times which is why I thought it might get annoying after a while.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not sure how tritium markers are a novelty. Tritium was used as the active agent in luminous markings on watches from the 50s into the 90s until it was replaced by luminova and other types of materials that needed to be 'charged.' Watch dials are not novel application for tritium.
 ._

 

I don't think he meant that tritium was a novelty. I believe he just meant that having a watch glow 24-7 might get old after a bit. 

 I have and have had several tritium-tube -dialed watches. It's not very bright, so don't worry about distraction from seeing it on the dresser at night or anything.


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iPoodz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah! Thanks for the advice. I also recently discovered MilitaryTime - Navy, Airforce and Army Watches Photo Album, which has a bunch of nice Parnis watches which resemble B&R. It's nice knowing that someone here has dealt with Yobokies. Did you have to scrap the watch after the movement stopped?_

 

I don't know what I'm going to do with it yet, it's sort of just sitting here. I'll sell it to ya for a Grant though, it's in flawless condition bar the not running part.


----------



## HiGHFLYiN9

I'm not much of a watch connoisseur, but I recently got a Rousseau automatic watch:






 It's pretty looking but unfortunately it died within a month, along with a Wohler that I got the same time. Guess I'll have to see if they'll repair it for me


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FooTemps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So I've been doing some looking around was wondering what people think of luminox watches. It seems like they'd be great for active use, but does the lume get annoying since it will always glow? I mean, it's the selling point for these tritium vial watches, but I want to see what it's like after the novelty wears off.

 Also, what do you think about the Citizen Air Divers? Been looking into Japanese market watches after looking at the yobokies seikos._

 

The gas lights in Luminox watches doesn't glow super brightly... a good (Omega, Seiko, Rolex) lumed watch easily glows better at night and will glow ALL night long and charge during the day. 

 More importantly, Luminox watches are not as high quality OR as respected as they'd have you believe. Their key claim to fame would suggest that they're used by the army or something. Nope, G-Shocks are more standard. I've also heard many instances of Luminox watches breaking within a few years. 

 Try another brand, like Marathon if you're interested in an actual watch used in the armed services. Marathon watches have gas light tubes as well... and so does Ball if you're looking for something durable and higher end (around $1000+).


----------



## FooTemps

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The gas lights in Luminox watches doesn't glow super brightly... a good (Omega, Seiko, Rolex) lumed watch easily glows better at night and will glow ALL night long and charge during the day. 

 More importantly, Luminox watches are not as high quality OR as respected as they'd have you believe. Their key claim to fame would suggest that they're used by the army or something. Nope, G-Shocks are more standard. I've also heard many instances of Luminox watches breaking within a few years. 

 Try another brand, like Marathon if you're interested in an actual watch used in the armed services. Marathon watches have gas light tubes as well... and so does Ball if you're looking for something durable and higher end (around $1000+)._

 

So having tritium tubes is really no big deal unless you're really stuck in the dark (like say in Alaska)

 how is the lume on citizen watches?


----------



## fenixdown110

Tokyoflash Japan: Home. Unique Japanese Watches. LED, LCD, PIMP, KISAI Watches

 Been meaning to buy a few, but spent most of my money on audio instead.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The gas lights in Luminox watches doesn't glow super brightly... a good (Omega, Seiko, Rolex) lumed watch easily glows better at night and will glow ALL night long and charge during the day. 

 More importantly, Luminox watches are not as high quality OR as respected as they'd have you believe. Their key claim to fame would suggest that they're used by the army or something. Nope, G-Shocks are more standard. I've also heard many instances of Luminox watches breaking within a few years. 

 Try another brand, like Marathon if you're interested in an actual watch used in the armed services. Marathon watches have gas light tubes as well... and so does Ball if you're looking for something durable and higher end (around $1000+)._

 

I've attempted to own a couple of the Luminox watches and I ended up returning both of them for poor quality and/or not functioning.

 On the other hand, I've owned a couple Ball watches for many years now, and find them both to be exceptional. All of the Ball watches have tritium vials for lighting with case and movements of top notch quality. The brightness levels are perfect. Non obtrusive, but perfectly legible in any condition.

 I have a few other high quality watches, some of which glow brighter just after having been exposed to UV, but NOTHING remains consistently visible as well as my Ball watches, that is including my Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Chrono, which is probably the most night visible watch outside of the Ball watches.

 So if you're going to pass judgement on tritium vial watches, judge by a good standard when you do.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FooTemps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So having tritium tubes is really no big deal unless you're really stuck in the dark (like say in Alaska)

 how is the lume on citizen watches?_

 

The lume on good Citizens is great in my experience. Check out Ball Watch Co. if it fits in your budget.


----------



## FooTemps

I like ball watches, but they are definitely not within my budget. Lookin for a poor man's watch. I'm wearing a fake (not homage) IWC from china right now because that's all I got. Keeps good time and looks somewhat nice, but it's the typical chinese 17 jeweled automatic.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

For affordable decent looking watches I like Invicta (not sure if I've mentioned this before in this thread). They look good, keep good time and are built quite well. 

 The automatic diver watches are quite popular (I have the non-automatic version and I like it). Skagen is another brand that makes some affordable but well made watches, but they are a tad delicate for daily wear.


----------



## ka-boom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FooTemps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_thanks for clearing that up. I was unsure if the lume would be visible at all times which is why I thought it might get annoying after a while._

 

If lume is what you're after, search no further than www.lum-tec.com .

 Made right here in Ohio, fantastic time pieces! The watch makers really stand by their watches.

 I have the Combat B3 and C1!


----------



## immtbiker

My Lum-tec order was placed in March, was supposed to be ready for delivery in July, and now it is December, and Chris only replied to *my* e-mail, rather than *him* writing to me about any delay!

 Not a good way to due business.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Lum-tec order was placed in March, was supposed to be ready for delivery in July, and now it is December, and Chris only replied to *my* e-mail, rather than *him* writing to me about any delay!

 Not a good way to due business. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

might want to call them, i believe i got an email monthes back about the Mag watch (the model we both had on pre order) was available for shipping.

 also the crap i delt with before was solved by Lumtec sending me out a set of slightly bent snap pins to fit the bracelet on, which works perfect! 

 on another note...

 not sure about this company, i never heard of them before but i thought it was a good read in terms of this dudes way of history involving him, Rolex, Patek, and a few others about the Chronograph..

The Chronograph Business in Switzerland


----------



## immtbiker

I did have correspondence with him in July started by *me*. He told me he was trying to get something perfected.
 However, it has been another 6 months without a peep. I guess they don't want my money.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_might want to call them, i believe i got an email monthes back about the Mag watch (the model we both had on pre order) was available for shipping._

 

Did you actually receive the watch?


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've attempted to own a couple of the Luminox watches and I ended up returning both of them for poor quality and/or not functioning.

 On the other hand, I've owned a couple Ball watches for many years now, and find them both to be exceptional. All of the Ball watches have tritium vials for lighting with case and movements of top notch quality. The brightness levels are perfect. Non obtrusive, but perfectly legible in any condition.

 I have a few other high quality watches, some of which glow brighter just after having been exposed to UV, but NOTHING remains consistently visible as well as my Ball watches, that is including my Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Chrono, which is probably the most night visible watch outside of the Ball watches.

 So if you're going to pass judgement on tritium vial watches, judge by a good standard when you do._

 

I would still be interested in their performance over long periods of time. If I recall correctly, Ball gives a figure of around 20 years for their gas tubes. But the half-life of tritium is around 12 years. My Speedmaster Pro is 12 years old, one of the last to have a tritium dial and hands, and the lume is unusable except in pitch black with adjusted eyes.


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I did have correspondence with him in July started by *me*. He told me he was trying to get something perfected.
 However, it has been another 6 months without a peep. I guess they don't want my money.



 Did you actually receive the watch?_

 

Looks like they actually released the pre-order plan without even finalising the prototype beforehand. A bit too rushed move IMO. They should at least confirm the model and what sort of materials they need to use so they can start the watch straight away after taking the pre-order. 
 Moral of the story: I think we should pre-order if they at least already came up with an actual prototype watch, not pre-ordering it based from the schematic/design drawing.

 As nice as people at Lumtec is, I am quite glad that I pulled out from the pre-order list. The final version of C3 doesn't look appealing to me at all. It looked nice from the drawing though. Another reason why I think from now on I will only pre-order if I can see the actual watch. But the Tungsten look nicer in real life though (although it's a bit too Panerai-ish to my taste)


----------



## Aevum

this citizen is quite nice,
Citizen Men's Eco-Drive 200 Meter Chronograph Sport Strap Watch #AT0660-05F: Citizen: Amazon.co.uk: Watches

 lume on hands and big numbers, crono, titanium case, it looks good,


----------



## dj_mocok

You want nice Citizen check the one under my sig.


----------



## Aevum

i also like alot the seiko premier you have in the signature, 6R20,


----------



## ka-boom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ The final version of C3 doesn't look appealing to me at all. It looked nice from the drawing though. Another reason why I think from now on I will only pre-order if I can see the actual watch. But the Tungsten look nicer in real life though (although it's a bit too Panerai-ish to my taste)_

 

Maybe you would be interested in the C1 I am selling?

 See here. It's also listed on ebay. [/plug]


----------



## immtbiker

Everyone of your pics, makes it look like a different watch. I would be interested if it came with a different band.

 No, wait. I'm upset with Lum-Tec right now.

 ...and I *was* on the pre-order list. Why did some receive and some didn't, unless I'm misunderstanding.


----------



## bass_nut




----------



## dj_mocok

I don't like C1 either... 
 The only one that I like looking from the final product is the white Tungsten.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FooTemps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like ball watches, but they are definitely not within my budget. Lookin for a poor man's watch. I'm wearing a fake (not homage) IWC from china right now because that's all I got. Keeps good time and looks somewhat nice, but it's the typical chinese 17 jeweled automatic._

 

Ball's awesome, but yeah, that might be out of your price range.

 If you can spend about $500 and want something that will last you for ages, look for a Japanese Domestic Market Seiko (JDM, as they're called). Seiko saves the best stuff for their own Domestic Market, but you can get absolutely INCREDIBLE deals for their prices. Their $500 watch looks, feels, and performs like anyone else's $1,200 watch. Even at $325, you can get an amazing 6R15 simple dress watch. The 6R15 is a remarkable movement for the price. 

 Check out SeiyaJapan | Grand Seiko | G-Shock | Seiko Spirit | Prospex | Marinemaster | Citizen | SeiyaJapan.com in Tokyo, Japan for these sorts of models. He's an incredible guy who ships directly from Japan and is well known by watch lovers for his perfect service.


----------



## DeusEx

Location of my dad's AP: glass case 24/7...


----------



## FooTemps

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ball's awesome, but yeah, that might be out of your price range.

 If you can spend about $500 and want something that will last you for ages, look for a Japanese Domestic Market Seiko (JDM, as they're called). Seiko saves the best stuff for their own Domestic Market, but you can get absolutely INCREDIBLE deals for their prices. Their $500 watch looks, feels, and performs like anyone else's $1,200 watch. Even at $325, you can get an amazing 6R15 simple dress watch. The 6R15 is a remarkable movement for the price. 

 Check out SeiyaJapan | Grand Seiko | G-Shock | Seiko Spirit | Prospex | Marinemaster | Citizen | SeiyaJapan.com in Tokyo, Japan for these sorts of models. He's an incredible guy who ships directly from Japan and is well known by watch lovers for his perfect service._

 

Yeah, I've been going between seiyajapan and c-watch checking out the alpinists and a couple divers (for some reason I have very strange taste in watches). I do like the JDM citizen stuff too like the exceed line, but they don't carry it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, I want +/-15 seconds a year eco-drive...

 So anyone have opinions on the alpinist versus the air divers? I know they are two completely different breeds, but I'm looking for a watch that can dress up, but still be good to wear outdoors. I was also looking at the Seiko 5 Atlas.


----------



## Aevum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Location of my dad's AP: glass case 24/7..._

 

yea, know what you mean, you probobly go a bit paranoid knowing you have the money equivalent of a small family sedan on your wrist,


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FooTemps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, I've been going between seiyajapan and c-watch checking out the alpinists and a couple divers (for some reason I have very strange taste in watches). I do like the JDM citizen stuff too like the exceed line, but they don't carry it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I want +/-15 seconds a year eco-drive...

 So anyone have opinions on the alpinist versus the air divers? I know they are two completely different breeds, but I'm looking for a watch that can dress up, but still be good to wear outdoors. I was also looking at the Seiko 5 Atlas._

 

I've had an Alpinist, and I've had the Blue "Sumo" Air Diver. Both run on the excellent 6R15, and kept -2 to +3 seconds per day... quite excellent and well within COSC. 

 It comes down to a dress watch vs. a sport watch. Between the two, I liked the Sumo better but it is MUCH larger than most expect it to be, so if you have small wrists it really won't fit well despite the nicely curved lugs. The Alpinist is the exact opposite and runs small, it feels like a 38mm watch. 

 I actually reviewed both:

Seiko SBDC003 Blue Sumo: A New Review (With Pics!) - Watchuseek Watch Fora - SUMO

Seiko SARB017 Alpinist (Green Dialed): A Review - Watchuseek Watch Fora - ALPINIST

 Honestly? You can't go wrong with either. They've both got a case that is as well finished (though perhaps not as well thought out) as any Omega I've had, and both are incredibly sturdy with a trustworthy movement that won't fail you.

 The crystals are the only toss up; I like the Sapphire on the Alpinist because it is super clear and crisp, but it is flat and therefore reflects light at some angles. The Sumo has a nice curved Hardlex which is great because it's more resistant to shock than Sapphire, but at the same time isn't as crisp or as clear. 

 Your call!


----------



## FooTemps

Yeah, the air divers really good looking. I really liked it from the moment I saw it, but I think it's just too huge for my wrists (7.8 inches). I'm wearing a 44mm watch and not only does it look a little off to me, but it's uncomfortable. A 40mm size would actually be ideal IMO, I'm not a fan of the big watch style.

 Also the 6r15 movement interests me a lot too since all the other movements are non-hacking, which I find is a must have feature. I mean, if 10 dollar chinese watch can hack and wind, why can't a 400 watch?


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FooTemps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, the air divers really good looking. I really liked it from the moment I saw it, but I think it's just too huge for my wrists (7.8 inches). I'm wearing a 44mm watch and not only does it look a little off to me, but it's uncomfortable. A 40mm size would actually be ideal IMO, I'm not a fan of the big watch style.

 Also the 6r15 movement interests me a lot too since all the other movements are non-hacking, which I find is a must have feature. I mean, if 10 dollar chinese watch can hack and wind, why can't a 400 watch?_

 

Hacking puts a tremendous amount of strain on several parts within a watch, so they're smartly built to avoid it. My Speedmaster CAN hack if I apply a little bit of backwind because it is strong enough, but the makers clearly didn't want to risk any extra strain. Those Chinese movements most likely don't take their on safety into account.

 Actually, with a 7.8" wrist the Sumo will be perfect for your wrist. Mine is a 7.5, and it was a pretty good size on me. You'll have no problem with one, and if you buy one used from the WUS For Sale forum they're incredibly popular and flipping it back won't be an issue. Yes it's large, but it definitely doesn't feel as huge as your standard 45mm watch... mostly because of the lug curve. I know I'm backtracking a little bit on previous comments, but it may just fit perfectly. 

 Yeah, I think you need a Sumo.


----------



## woof37

Buy the Sumo used if you're not sure, FooTemps. You can always resell it for about what you paid if you're diligent.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well? WELL?_

 

Okay, okay... yes, it's pretty damn nice. It feels kind of weird wearing it when I'm used to much larger modern automatic chronos. 42mm isn't so big after all! It's also thinner than an automatic, since there's no rotor. Definitely a classic styling that has aged well. I'm quite pleased with the watch, and it's obviously never going to lose its value if I decide to sell it later on (not likely). I do find winding it kind of fiddly since the crown is set so close to the bezel.

 I haven't had much of a chance to wear it yet, because I do a lot of dirty/gritty stuff at work, so my Victorinox Alpnach has been my daily wear for a little while now. I'll probably start wearing it more often next term. It's keeping very steady time at about +10s/day, which is a little fast for my tastes. The particular watch I bought is practically brand new, and still covered under warranty for 17 months, so I was thinking of sending it in for regulation. As a bonus, I think they polish up the bracelet for you, so it would come back even nicer than before.


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hacking puts a tremendous amount of strain on several parts within a watch, so they're smartly built to avoid it. My Speedmaster CAN hack if I apply a little bit of backwind because it is strong enough, but the makers clearly didn't want to risk any extra strain._

 

The manual that came with my Speedmaster actually *recommends* doing this to sync up the second hand with the correct time. It definitely takes a little while to get the hang of it, since holding it for too long or turning it backwards too far makes the second hand go backwards or stop for a while.


----------



## Aevum

There are special edition alpinists right now that come with a dual purpose basel, navigation and diving, and its smaller profile gives it a nice dress touch
SeiyaJapan | Grand Seiko | G-Shock | Seiko Spirit | Prospex | Marinemaster | Citizen | SEIKO Mechanical Automatic SARB059 ALPINIST

 personaly like it alot and prefer it to a sumo,


----------



## DeusEx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yea, know what you mean, you probobly go a bit paranoid knowing you have the money equivalent of a small family sedan on your wrist,_

 

Sometimes I think he treats it better than his car...


----------



## Aevum

and servicing it is more expencive


----------



## Chri5peed

*EQW-570-1AER I EDIFICE
*





 None of this 'accurate to_X_ seconds a month'.


At_a_Glance - EQW-570-1AER - Wave Ceptor - Watches - CASIO

 It picks up signal/s at night, so is always dead accurate. Also always knows month info and will switch when DST comes around.


----------



## Aevum

Actually, its 32Khz quartz, meaning its accurate to 15 seconds a month, its the radio sync that keeps it in time, 
 if you want superaccurate without "cheating", a 192khz quartz watch is accurate to 20 seconds a year, like the seiko SBCM023 or the brietling superquartz watches,


----------



## Chri5peed

^I know this, actually in pdf manual it is +-20secs a month, but it has radio support so it is always showing me GMT to the second constantly. How it is accurate is inconsequential, it is. How a watch showing GMT precisely is _cheating_? I'll suffer and suffer it automatically changing to summertime.

 Improving technology...Vacuum cleaner, meh whats wrong with a dustpan & brush?


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^I know this, actually in pdf manual it is +-20secs a month, but it has radio support so it is always showing me GMT to the second constantly. How it is accurate is inconsquential, it is. How a watch showing GMT precisely is cheating? I'll suffer and suffer it automatically changing to summertime._

 

He's talking about the automatic time adjustment it receives. Not that it really matters either way...it's hard to find an inaccurate quartz movement. Nice looking watch btw.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Improving technology...Vacuum cleaner, meh whats wrong with a dustpan & brush?_

 

No Hepa filter


----------



## Chri5peed

^Lol, I've actually heard of one of those!

 Also Breitling = Expensive. Also disabled, so setting time/date[have TAG Heuer] was difficult. _Wave Ceptor_ muchos easier.


----------



## eddyz

i received my Ticino 44mm just 2 days ago. This is a great subsitute for those who cannot afford a IWC BP, but don't want to go to the replica route.

 At <150USD is a value watch. I got the manual version for a change, and really love the overall look and is just right on my wrist. 

 Probably flaw is the strap, it is boring and not really liking the BP looking screws on the strap. Mostly going to change it to a brown/tan brown leather strap later on.


----------



## pimfram

Nothing too fancy, all I wanted was a battery-free watch with a date on the face. Been good to me for the year I've owned it.


----------



## Pageygeeza

Chri5peed: Have to agree with you on the Casio, I have the silver/yellow version and absolutely love it. I love things that are easy to set up and the fact you don't have to manually adjust for BST is bloody great!

 Though the Black/Red version is a lot classier.


----------



## Chri5peed

^Also I do love how pressing the 'A'button sends the second hand to Y or N...if a signal was or wasn't got during the night.


----------



## Pageygeeza

I keep pressing it just to show off.


----------



## Pageygeeza

If I had the money, I'd get that! ^


----------



## immtbiker

That's no watch! That's a wrist size short wave radio


----------



## Chri5peed

It is, where is the time? At least in digital.


----------



## Pageygeeza

COMPLICATION | URWERK

 That's the complication, It's a totally analogue watch. The solid line indicates hours and the broken bar indicates minutes.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pageygeeza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_COMPLICATION | URWERK

 That's the complication, It's a totally analogue watch. The solid line indicates hours and the broken bar indicates minutes._

 

And it will cost you a cool $250K.


----------



## MadDog5145

Oops wrong thread. Random watch shot for the mistake:


----------



## bhd812

Is that a fidty on a horn back?


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that a fidty on a horn back?_

 

It's custom made Cali watch on a Ted Su Big Hornback. I highly recommend Ted Su straps.

 My Fiddy is on a ammo strap by Peter Gunny:


----------



## leftnose

A quick cellphone action shot of the Speedmaster:


----------



## John2e

????

 I have been looking at Lum-tec watches. I notice a large variance for the luminace ratings for different watches. Some have 5 bulbs (very bright) others have 2 (not so bright).


 How does my Omega Seamaster rate in the luminace department compared to the aforementioned. I notice my Omega is much brighter than my Rolexs.


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John2e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_????

 I have been looking at Lum-tec watches. I notice a large variance for the luminace ratings for different watches. Some have 5 bulbs (very bright) others have 2 (not so bright).


 How does my Omega Seamaster rate in the luminace department compared to the aforementioned. I notice my Omega is much brighter than my Rolexs._

 

Omega watches are known to be at the top in regards to lume.


----------



## John2e

Good to know. Thanks

 So the SeaMaster would be the equivalent of how many bulbs on the Lum-tec site?


 Probably1-2 ????


----------



## 03029174

Any Maurice Lacroix owners out there? or am i the only one haha

 Here is mine


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *03029174* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Any Maurice Lacroix owners out there? or am i the only one haha

 Here is mine_

 

Someone earlier in the thread had a Pontos I think. I think it was this one.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's custom made Cali watch on a Ted Su Big Hornback. I highly recommend Ted Su straps.

 My Fiddy is on a ammo strap by Peter Gunny:



_

 

Hornbacks freak me out, nice looking though


----------



## Pincher

Mine #406 of 2500


----------



## Mercuttio

I successfully defended my Master of Fine Arts Thesis today. When I got home, I discovered the watch-band that my brother in law ordered as a graduation gift had arrived. 






 Hirsch Waterproof double ridged, patterned to look like Shark but be sturdier and more durable in water.


----------



## Kees

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I successfully defended my Master of Fine Arts Thesis today. When I got home, I discovered the watch-band that my brother in law ordered as a graduation gift had arrived. 

 Hirsch Waterproof double ridged, patterned to look like Shark but be sturdier and more durable in water._

 

Congratulations!


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I successfully defended my Master of Fine Arts Thesis today. When I got home, I discovered the watch-band that my brother in law ordered as a graduation gift had arrived._

 

Congratulations!


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John2e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good to know. Thanks

 So the SeaMaster would be the equivalent of how many bulbs on the Lum-tec site?


 Probably1-2 ????_

 

I would give it a max lume rating. And trust me, I have a lot experience with lume:


----------



## immtbiker

You have achieved a major task, and deserve a nice toy, Mercuttio!

 Congratulations, and Lume on fine sir, Lume on.


----------



## Usagi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I successfully defended my Master of Fine Arts Thesis today. When I got home, I discovered the watch-band that my brother in law ordered as a graduation gift had arrived. 

 Hirsch Waterproof double ridged, patterned to look like Shark but be sturdier and more durable in water._

 

Congratulations once again, and kudos to the fine addition to a great watch.


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I successfully defended my Master of Fine Arts Thesis today. When I got home, I discovered the watch-band that my brother in law ordered as a graduation gift had arrived. 






 Hirsch Waterproof double ridged, patterned to look like Shark but be sturdier and more durable in water._

 

 real shark is comfortable, durable but very soft to the touch. shark is my favorite skin after Ostrich for straps. i love the double ridges! congrats and wear it in good health.


----------



## woof37

Good job M!


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I successfully defended my Master of Fine Arts Thesis today. When I got home, I discovered the watch-band that my brother in law ordered as a graduation gift had arrived. 






 Hirsch Waterproof double ridged, patterned to look like Shark but be sturdier and more durable in water._

 

Congrats on the Defense and the Watch!

 Parents came back from India a couple of weeks ago, and bought me this watch on a whim:

http://usa.tommy.com/tommy/browse/pr...entCategoryId=

 This thing is huge! But, in spite of being the biggest watch in my meager collection, I'm loving it and actually inspired to look at some more bigger watches now!


----------



## Al4x

im looking at watches again, got 3 i like, im so fussy its hard to find ones i like at all :/


----------



## odigg

I just stumbled across this thread. Some of you have some really nice watches.

 I have question maybe somebody can help with. If it's been answered already in this thread I'd appreciate if somebody could point that out so I can look for it. Are their any types of watch "power" (e.g. solar, automatic, battery) that are considered to be extremely reliable?

 I've had good experiences with even inexpensive battery and automatic (not ones with charging) watches. I had a very disappointing experience with the durability of a Citizen Eco-Drive watch and their main USA repair center. I've also read some comments that Seiko's kinetic system will need repairs in just a few years.

 If I want a watch that lasts ten years without much fuss (a battery replacement is fine), am I limited to battery powered watched and automatics without a system that needs to charge a battery?

 Thanks,

 odigg


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *odigg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just stumbled across this thread. Some of you have some really nice watches.

 I have question maybe somebody can help with. If it's been answered already in this thread I'd appreciate if somebody could point that out so I can look for it. Are their any types of watch "power" (e.g. solar, automatic, battery) that are considered to be extremely reliable?

 I've had good experiences with even inexpensive battery and automatic (not ones with charging) watches. I had a very disappointing experience with the durability of a Citizen Eco-Drive watch and their main USA repair center. I've also read some comments that Seiko's kinetic system will need repairs in just a few years.

 If I want a watch that lasts ten years without much fuss (a battery replacement is fine), am I limited to battery powered watched and automatics without a system that needs to charge a battery?

 Thanks,

 odigg_

 


 I've heard and read a lot about Seiko's Kinetics, and I think most of the issues were from the first models in the 90s that could only hold a charge for a week or two. Current models apparently have a MUCH better record, and I owned one of the decent Kinetic Divers about a year ago; it was very nice for $350 and a full charge lasted 6 months or more. I don't think there's much harm in getting a current Seiko Kinetic.

 Thanks for the kind words all! I've been very pleased by the watch, and I'm extremely pleased by the strap. I know shark is ordinarily a tougher leather, I'm simply regurgitating PR facts about the strap I'd read. It may not be true, but for now I will assume it is because I am a happy consumer whore.


----------



## Al4x

im gonna bite the bullet and get one of the citizen promaster marines i think.. but which one.... :S


----------



## grandenigma1

I am looking to round-out my daily use collection with a all silver automatic. I currently wear a quartz Raymond Weil Grand Giovani and a two-tone Rolex Datejust. I am looking at picking up either a Omega Aqua Terra Co-Axial 2504.30 or a Grand Seiko Automatic SBGR001. I am open to other suggestions in a mid-sized (35-37mm) automatic around $3k but am mainly looking for feedback on the above two mentioned.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *odigg* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just stumbled across this thread. Some of you have some really nice watches.

 I have question maybe somebody can help with. If it's been answered already in this thread I'd appreciate if somebody could point that out so I can look for it. Are their any types of watch "power" (e.g. solar, automatic, battery) that are considered to be extremely reliable?

 I've had good experiences with even inexpensive battery and automatic (not ones with charging) watches. I had a very disappointing experience with the durability of a Citizen Eco-Drive watch and their main USA repair center. I've also read some comments that Seiko's kinetic system will need repairs in just a few years.

 If I want a watch that lasts ten years without much fuss (a battery replacement is fine), am I limited to battery powered watched and automatics without a system that needs to charge a battery?

 Thanks,

 odigg_

 

The new lines of Seiko Kinetics are stellar in their ability to hold a charge as Mercuttio mentioned earlier. I have one and it was by far my favorite watch until I started branching off into full automatics. 

 10 years without much fuss, I'd say give a Seiko Kinetic a shot. I know Casio battery powered watches also do very well on battery time. I would expect Citizen EcoDrives to be pretty good too, but I've never owned one so I have no experience.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I successfully defended my Master of Fine Arts Thesis today. When I got home, I discovered the watch-band that my brother in law ordered as a graduation gift had arrived. 

 Hirsch Waterproof double ridged, patterned to look like Shark but be sturdier and more durable in water._

 

Congratulations!!


----------



## dj_mocok

Just wondering, anyone here has a special relationship with their high end watch shop that can check some 'real' price for me? 
 I am thinking to get a watch for my partner but I can't seem to see the actual price on the net. 
 Australian prices are usually rip off prices.

 This is the watch (ref. 2608110 - Stainless steel one with mechanical movement and leather bracelet)

http://www.jaeger-lecoultre.com/na/e...e/reverso-lady


----------



## Bob_McBob

Maybe $4300 if you can get a good discount? Expensive...


----------



## dj_mocok

Yes it is. I was beginning to wonder if it's actually worth it (apart from the pretty face and brand name)


----------



## tjkurita

JLC is one of the top watch makers in the world. Probably at the level of Blancpain and Rolex. Some would place Rolex below JLC and Blancpain, but I am not one of them. Above those in terms of horological refinement (ie: COST) are Patek, Vacheron Constantin, and Audemars Piguet. You can't go wrong with a JLC timepiece. The only problem is future costs for service and maintenance.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The new lines of Seiko Kinetics are stellar in their ability to hold a charge as Mercuttio mentioned earlier. I have one and it was by far my favorite watch until I started branching off into full automatics. 

 10 years without much fuss, I'd say give a Seiko Kinetic a shot. I know Casio battery powered watches also do very well on battery time. I would expect Citizen EcoDrives to be pretty good too, but I've never owned one so I have no experience._

 

Watches, as in some other hobbies, don't necessarily correlate to price. That's the beauty of the watch hobby. You can a beautiful watch for $150 or a really ugly non-functioning one for two grand.
 Do your research (half the fun), go with you gut, and stay away from doorknobs.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Watches, as in some other hobbies, don't necessarily correlate to price. That's the beauty of the watch hobby. You can a beautiful watch for $150 or a really ugly non-functioning one for two grand.
 Do your research (half the fun), go with you gut, and stay away from doorknobs._

 

My Speedmaster says, "Doorknobs? I eat them for breakfast.... but uh, I like Polywatch for lunch." 

 It's true though, there's just so much garbage out there at nearly ANY price. The industry is incredibly lucky to have companies like Seiko to hold up the quality end of the bargain, at any price. It's incredible that you can get some of them sub $200... and have an Automatic that (while not terribly accurate) will last 20+ years without a repair. I read an article about the 7s26; in a way it's just as impressive as WAY more expensive movements in that the same amount of concern must have gone into the design... utilitarian and rugged to a fault.


----------



## Aevum

the thing is, i had a seiko 5 with 7s36 movement which was more accurate then my ETA 7750 Hamilton X-Wind, but then i sold it and bought a seiko samurai, which had a 7S35, and accuracy was horrible, it was always 2-3 minutes fast, 

 anyways, i dont think i´ll be getting a non hacking movement watch any time soon, i like to put them on the second,


----------



## Al4x

alot of watches are silly money and you really are paying for brand

 i personally cant justify above £300 cause there are some cracking looking ones at that price, i just hate finding one i like then finding the price

 my horror when i looked at a gorgeeous Ball watch


----------



## dj_mocok

Well actually me and my partner went to see the watch this afternoon. She tried a couple but the one that really got my (and her) attention was the JLC Reverso Duetto Lady - SS version one with SS bracelet with mechanical handwound movt.

 It's so darned expensive but it's the kind of watch that you buy once and never need to buy anything else anymore (providing it's still working...hopefully? I don't know how lasting JLC watches are...)
 It has two faces so it's sort of you get 2 watches really. 

This is the link to the picture. 

 The shopkeeper said she could do around AUS$9K for it (but I guess I can get her to lower it to AUS$8.5K if we pay cash). Then if you minus the 10% tax, so the real price would be around (I guess) AUS$7800. We are not rich at all but if it means that we have something that we can have for a lifetime, I think we should be ok if we are good at saving next year...

 But anyway, the shopkeeper said for JLC watches she couldn't really do anything more than 15% RRP because that brand doesn't get discounted at all... Not sure if she was BS-ing me or not. As far as I know, the rule of thumb is you can expect around 25%-30% off RRP of the watch. 

 I would appreciate it if anyone would be kind enough to enlighten me on this or even better find out the real street price for that particular piece of Reverso...

 I know for anything 5K plus it opens up a whole lot of different watches but so far this is the one that we like best in terms of design and value (not Quartz)

 PS. Anyone knows much about this JLC cal. 844 movement? From the website it says it's one of the world's smallest mechanical manual wound movement, which I agree, it's tiny! But not sure how reliable the movt is though.... Accuracy is not the most important thing, but durabillity is... I want something that can last as long as yourself...


----------



## Aevum

There are watch brands, like JLC, Patek philippe, vocheron constantinem, which only need to be revised and oiled by a watchmaker once every 5 years and they will keep on going indefenetly, well, aslong as you take good care of them, and consider things like rubber or leather get wasted with time and some metals should be polished every X months or years, the service life if a mechanical watch dependes on how you treate it, in other words, if you own a JLC, dont take it to play tennis or do a cross country jog, 

 just to give you an idea on how much trust and faith these high end watch makes put in to their products, pateks slogan is "you never actually own a patek philippe, you merely take care of it for the next generation"

 but i warn you, the service on a JLC or Patek watch can go up to aorund 600 euros, especialy if theres worn parts to be replaced,


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_but i warn you, the service on a JLC or Patek watch can go up to aorund 600 euros, especialy if theres worn parts to be replaced,_

 

x2. I was in Switzerland earlier this year and inquired about getting my Patek serviced. US$700 and a 6 month backlog! I don't even want to think what a Patek with complications costs to service.


----------



## dj_mocok

Well if I did buy a Patek, I think the slogan would be: "You never actually own a Patek Philippe because the bank actually owns it and since the watch is so bloody expensive, you can only afford to pay the interest for the personal loan for the rest of your life..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But seriously, we both don't do anything extreme with our watches. And I got her an elcheapo G-Shock for her to use when she needs to exercise. So service wise is not really a concern just as long as the watch won't crap on us without any reason.
 But I think it's safe to say that it being a purely mechanical handwound without complication at all (not even date), it shouldn't really break that easily right?

 Now if I could just get the actual cheapest price for that watch...


----------



## Aevum

i dont think a patek or a JLC would crap out any time soon, what makes them so expencive is that they are works of craftmanship which are heavly tested before being shipped to a customer, were not talking about a factory line manufactured product or something thats mass produced in china, as long as you take good care of it and have it serviced every 5 years, even if the watch is running well, it needs to be reoiled and some parts have to be checked "regularly" for wear and tear,


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Watches, as in some other hobbies, don't necessarily correlate to price. That's the beauty of the watch hobby. You can a beautiful watch for $150 or a really ugly non-functioning one for two grand.
 Do your research (half the fun), go with you gut, and stay away from doorknobs._

 

Quite true! I've been collecting/wearing my own watches now for 8 years. I have quartz, auto, mechanical and kinetic and I buy only when I like what I see. To this date, I don't own any of the heavy hitter brands like Omega, Breitling, etc, but I enjoy and appreciate each one of the pieces I do have cause there is a reason I purchased each one, and each one has its own history now. That's IMO, the beauty of watch collecting - letting each piece develop a history of its own.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_But I think it's safe to say that it being a purely mechanical handwound without complication at all (not even date), it shouldn't really break that easily right?_

 

As Aevum mentioned, you don't service a mechanical watch just because it breaks. They need to be cleaned and lubricated every five years. It's alsp good to replace the mainspring during these services since the watch is open anyway.

 You change the oil in your car, right? The same maintenance needs to be done to a watch occasionally, too.


----------



## Aevum

just to give you an idea of what goes in to the manufacture of a high end watch
YouTube - Patek Philippe - Birth of a Legend


----------



## dj_mocok

I wonder if you only wear the watch on weekends, do you still need to service it every 5 years? Especially if the movement is manual wound?


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder if you only wear the watch on weekends, do you still need to service it every 5 years? Especially if the movement is manual wound?_

 

More, possibly. A watch continuously running will keep itself lubricated and the gears won't be locked in place with dust or lubricant to cake or crack on them. A really good watch should actually be kept running at all times, which is why people own watch winders. This isn't to say that a watch is guaranteed to have these issues if only worn occasionally, but it IS more stressful on the movement to frequently stop and start. Yes, my Speedmaster is a very nice thing and was expensive... but it goes with me everywhere and stays wound because I like it and because I want it to stay in the best possible condition. Even if I am going to wear my G-Shock (perish the thought) that day, I still make sure my Speedmaster is properly wound.


----------



## cafe zeenuts

This thread has turn into a Speedmaster Pro thread like Timezone lol...

 Heres my Speedmaster Pro on Di-Modell carbon.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well if I did buy a Patek, I think the slogan would be: "You never actually own a Patek Philippe because the bank actually owns it and since the watch is so bloody expensive, you can only afford to pay the interest for the personal loan for the rest of your life..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Sort of like beer. You never really own it, you just rent it.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cafe zeenuts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This thread has turn into a Speedmaster Pro thread like Timezone lol...
 Heres my Speedmaster Pro on Di-Modell carbon.







_

 


 Oooohhhh....aaaahhhh....me likey!
 @Mercuttio. I think I might be in copy cat trouble again!


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@Mercuttio. I think I might be in copy cat trouble again!_

 

Oh do you? I happen to know a VERY good AD...


----------



## Bob_McBob

I got two brown Di-Modell leather straps, and a black Hirsch carbon fiber strap thrown in with my Speedmaster. I was thinking of selling them, but now I don't know... I still think it looks best on the stainless bracelet, though.

 How well does your Speedmaster keep time, Mercuttio & co? I've been keeping track of all my watches for a couple of weeks, and the Speedmaster is clearly the most finely regulated, at a firm +11.5/day. My Victorinoxes average out to better, but they're nowhere near as consistent. I'm kind of wondering if I could get the Speedmaster running a little more accurately if I sent it in for service.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder if you only wear the watch on weekends, do you still need to service it every 5 years? Especially if the movement is manual wound?_

 

A mechanical watch that isn't running is just going the lubricant inside the case to cake-up the gears which will require servicing as well to clean it up. The more it is worn, the better the inside of the watch will wear.


----------



## immtbiker

Use it, or lose it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Just like a motor vehicle, these puppies like to be run. I know it was an example, but if you just wear it on weekends, the a simple "watch winder" will keep it happy.
 I have 4 major watches that I wear one per week, every 4 weeks. The ones I'm not wearing stay on the watch winder.


----------



## gdpeck

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Use it, or lose it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just like a motor vehicle, these puppies like to be run. I know it was an example, but if you just wear it on weekends, the a simple "watch winder" will keep it happy.
 I have 4 major watches that I wear one per week, every 4 weeks. The ones I'm not wearing stay on the watch winder.




_

 

I'm guessing this is a stock photo of a winder, but I still find it odd that a digital watch occupies one of the spots in that winder.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gdpeck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm guessing this is a stock photo of a winder, but I still find it odd that a digital watch occupies one of the spots in that winder. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You should send that photo in to Consumer Reports.

 Cliff (nerd who reads consumer reports)


----------



## plaidplatypus

Can anyone suggest a good leather strap for a fairly inexpensive quartz watch? I don't like the Velcro strap that came with it.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob_McBob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I got two brown Di-Modell leather straps, and a black Hirsch carbon fiber strap thrown in with my Speedmaster. I was thinking of selling them, but now I don't know... I still think it looks best on the stainless bracelet, though.

 How well does your Speedmaster keep time, Mercuttio & co? I've been keeping track of all my watches for a couple of weeks, and the Speedmaster is clearly the most finely regulated, at a firm +11.5/day. My Victorinoxes average out to better, but they're nowhere near as consistent. I'm kind of wondering if I could get the Speedmaster running a little more accurately if I sent it in for service._

 

Mine generally keeps +3 per day with the chronograph running. It settled down from new which was +5. It seems like it's slowly coming to +2 at times, but I dunno. Only two months old, and I'm not sure how long they take to settle entirely. between +2 and +3 is pretty good, so if this is the spot it has settled in that's great.

 If yours is that constant at 11.5, you can definitely get a watchmaker to fix it.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine generally keeps +3 per day with the chronograph running. It settled down from new which was +5. It seems like it's slowly coming to +2 at times, but I dunno. Only two months old, and I'm not sure how long they take to settle entirely. between +2 and +3 is pretty good, so if this is the spot it has settled in that's great.

 If yours is that constant at 11.5, you can definitely get a watchmaker to fix it._

 

It's this consistent:






 I'm not too happy about +11.5, but it's dead on at that value, so I'm sure it can be improved. It's still under warranty for almost 1-1/2 years. Any idea how long Omega takes to do warranty service?


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob_McBob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's this consistent:






 I'm not too happy about +11.5, but it's dead on at that value, so I'm sure it can be improved. It's still under warranty for almost 1-1/2 years. Any idea how long Omega takes to do warranty service?_

 

Well, the bad news is that Omega most likely will not regulate this. I'm pretty certain they consider that acceptable for a non-chronometer movement. Call them though, and check.

 Omega is not "speedy" (AHAHAHAHAH) when it comes to service. It can often take a few weeks. I honestly would take it to a local jeweler, or other Omega approved watchmaker.


----------



## Aevum

i just picked up an omega dynamic, cant wait to have it on my wrist,


----------



## dj_mocok

Darn it, I tell you I don't know why it's so hard to find info on Jaeger watches especially the lady reverso. It looks like these JLC owners don't like to talk about their watches or something?
 I already inquired about the watch yesterday from JLC themselves (also requested a catalogue). Let's see how quick they will respond to my question. 

 So far I've asked for catalogs from Tag, Omega, Nomos, Baume&Mercier, and they all except Omega sent me a full catalogs express by couriers. Only stupid Omega didn't even send me the catalog. Let's see how good they are in customer service. I know this is not a way to judge customer service in general, but I would much prefer to buy from a company that is responsive and has good service.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Darn it, I tell you I don't know why it's so hard to find info on Jaeger watches especially the lady reverso. It looks like these JLC owners don't like to talk about their watches or something?
 I already inquired about the watch yesterday from JLC themselves (also requested a catalogue). Let's see how quick they will respond to my question. 

 So far I've asked for catalogs from Tag, Omega, Nomos, Baume&Mercier, and they all except Omega sent me a full catalogs express by couriers. Only stupid Omega didn't even send me the catalog. Let's see how good they are in customer service. I know this is not a way to judge customer service in general, but I would much prefer to buy from a company that is responsive and has good service._

 

I requested a catalog from Omega recently and got it after two weeks, maybe a bit more.


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob_McBob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's this consistent:






 I'm not too happy about +11.5, but it's dead on at that value, so I'm sure it can be improved. It's still under warranty for almost 1-1/2 years. Any idea how long Omega takes to do warranty service?_

 

 That's great performance. Precision is much better than accuracy since you can easily adjust the offset. I would just take it to a competant watch repairer. They should be able to adjust it in short order as it is mostly a turn of a screw with the Speedmaster. Since the watch is very consistent, he just needs to do a small amount of adjustment.


----------



## Bob_McBob

How does having it adjusted affect the Omega warranty? Can I have it done for free under the warranty at some sort of authorized repair place? I don't want to lose the remaining 1-1/2 years of warranty over a minor adjustment, and I want to make sure it's re-sealed correctly. Omega's web site is useless -- they only list one authorized dealer and repair centre in all of Canada.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bob_McBob* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How does having it adjusted affect the Omega warranty? Can I have it done for free under the warranty at some sort of authorized repair place? I don't want to lose the remaining 1-1/2 years of warranty over a minor adjustment, and I want to make sure it's re-sealed correctly. Omega's web site is useless -- they only list one authorized dealer and repair centre in all of Canada._

 

I'm sorry, I'm not being clear: Your watch isn't performing outside of what Omega considers "Normal" for that kind of movement. Therefore it will not be a free adjustment as they will not see it as warranty service.


----------



## vagarach

Wow Bob, keeping a record of the timing variation and then fitting a line to the points? Hardcore.


----------



## Audio-Omega

My Bond seamaster is five years old today, I bought it the day after Christmas. The local dealer has sold a few Planet Ocean watches this month.


----------



## Aevum

5 years, time to get it reoiled and tuned,


----------



## Audio-Omega

I think I should wait until it starts to get inaccurate. I only wear it on weekend, so it spends more than half a year in a box. My daily watch is a quartz seamaster, that one probably needs a service.


----------



## music_man

what happens if high end automatics just sit in a drawer for years on end? not being winded or serviced or used?

 thanks,
 music_man


----------



## sad_katz

Hopefully its okay to ask, but I'm looking for a 1) clotch band, 2) durable watch, 3) less than $500. Anyone got any solution?


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what happens if high end automatics just sit in a drawer for years on end? not being winded or serviced or used?_

 

The oil in them dries up and solidifies. Not good.


----------



## Arainach

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *sad_katz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hopefully its okay to ask, but I'm looking for a 1) clotch band, 2) durable watch, 3) less than $500. Anyone got any solution?_

 

Do you demand an Automatic, or is durable quartz fine? I personally recommend the Seiko SNDA65: Amazon.com: Seiko Men's Chronograph Strap Watch #SNDA65: Watches


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The oil in them dries up and solidifies. Not good._

 

Lol, what?


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what happens if high end automatics just sit in a drawer for years on end? not being winded or serviced or used?

 thanks,
 music_man_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The oil in them dries up and solidifies. Not good._

 

That doesn't sound right.


----------



## appophylite

^^^ To above posters:

 All mechanical watches are made up of internal gears and springs that are all made of metal. You can't have metal moving against metal without some oil in their to grease everything up and keep it from seizing and excessively wearing on itself. If you have a mechanical or automatic watch it will have small amounts of oil in the case to keep all the internal components lubricated. If the watch is kept inactive for excessive periods of time, that oil isn't moving because the internal components aren't moving. It will start to gel and thicken and eventually harden causing components to seize up as well so the watch will not work well or at all.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what happens if high end automatics just sit in a drawer for years on end? not being winded or serviced or used?

 thanks,
 music_man_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The oil in them dries up and solidifies. Not good._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lol, what?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That doesn't sound right._

 

In my experience with automatics (owned one or two for over 35 years) one of the worse things you can do is not use it. Thus why they sell self winders, so use them on a regular basis or get a self winder because the lubrication does dry up and accumulates on the bottom. By using you keep the lubricant on the various moving parts.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Lol, what?_

 


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *upstateguy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That doesn't sound right._

 

I'm not sure what about this commonly known fact is such a surprise to people. Have we all had quartz watches that long, or have many of you never been exposed to a mechanical? This is plain common sense.


----------



## Raez

Nice watches guys! I have an Oris TT1 and an Archimede Pilot. Did loads of research over at WatchUSeek before buying.


----------



## dj_mocok

My Seiko 5 will be dried up for sure. It will be old and dry.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Seiko 5 will be dried up for sure. It will be old and dry._

 

Sort of like an "Old Maid". Eeeew!

 What if the oil doesn't dry up and get gummy, it just stays "oil". Then you shake the longtime unused watch, then wind it and wear it?

 On my high performance motorcycles, if you shut off the engine, even for a minute to get gas, you're supposed to run the engine at idle for a minimum of 2 minutes to make sure the oil hits the top of the cylinders because they run so hard.


 2 _completely_ different thoughts on oil, I know, I know. It's how my mind works. 
 Scary, isn't it?


----------



## PerformanceFirst

The movements in Seiko 5s have been known to run forever with no maintenance. Good thing too because the entire watch costs less than getting something nicer serviced.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not sure what about this commonly known fact is such a surprise to people. *Have we all had quartz watches that long, or have many of you never been exposed to a mechanical?* This is plain common sense._

 

This right here. I think the advent of quartz-battery watches and digital watches has reduced exposure to mechanical watches significantly. They do seem to be going through a resurgence in popularity of late though.


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not sure what about this commonly known fact is such a surprise to people. Have we all had quartz watches that long, or have many of you never been exposed to a mechanical? This is plain common sense._

 

I'm sorry, but I have spoken with and read from many watchmakers and watchsmiths and what is stated above is patently false. If you could provide any information showing otherwise, let me know.


----------



## music_man

my watchmaker iv'e had for over 25 years said his rolex has never been serviced and he sometimes lets it sit for months on end. it is 17 years old.

 oddly i think rolexes take more of that abuse. they don't take panerai type of abuse though.

 i have too many watches to wind. i guess i better wind the good ones at least if this is true.

 thanks,
 music_man


----------



## woof37

I think it depends on the movement and the era. It's usually not a good thing for any mechanical thing with moving parts to sit unused for long periods of time. Best thing to do is contact the manufacturer with the exact model of your watch and ask them if you're concerned.


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm sorry, but I have spoken with and read from many watchmakers and watchsmiths and what is stated above is patently false. If you could provide any information showing otherwise, let me know._

 

I'm with MadDog. Also, if his watch collection is any indication, he knows his stuff. I think the "oil gunking up things" is a myth. I also think that watches should be worn and serviced regularly. But not obsessed over.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm sorry, but I have spoken with and read from many watchmakers and watchsmiths and what is stated above is patently false. If you could provide any information showing otherwise, let me know._

 

Well, it certainly flies in the face of everything I've read and been told. I dunno. It certainly makes sense to me. My vintage Omega bumper had oil that had dried up and it is currently being serviced by Omega in Bienne... but it is 60 years old.


----------



## nickyboyo

This watch has infected my brain ever since i fist saw it here in this thread:





 If any one has one of these which they don't wear or appreciate please drop me a line (it is the mechanical model shown in the picture which is 34mm in diameter that i would like to possess one day).


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, it certainly flies in the face of everything I've read and been told. I dunno. It certainly makes sense to me. My vintage Omega bumper had oil that had dried up and it is currently being serviced by Omega in Bienne... but it is 60 years old._

 

Same here...I was puttering through my grandparents' old stuff a few years ago and came across my grandfather's old pocketwatch that he inherited from his father (so about 1940's-1950's watch) and when we cracked open the case, it was full of gooey, waxy pasty junk that we had to have a watch-maker clean out. Same reason that here at work, we have rough-necks constantly checking greased areas because grease doesn't keep lubricating a connection forever, and the longer a greased connection goes without moving, the more likely it is that the grease will harden and stop lubricating, so they'll go through every few months and wipe down some of these areas and re-grease them again. I wouldn't expect that a watch kept still for a couple of months would go bad: I've got a Seiko Kinetic that is still smooth after about 2 years of no use, but if my watch went 6 years without being used, I'd certainly get it cracked open to look at at least, and after 10 years, I'd definitely be having it cleaned before re-lubricating it.


----------



## leftnose

To those who question that oil dries up, try the following:

 If your wife has a sewing machine, borrow the lubricating oil from her. If not, find any thin oil. Squirt a small puddle into a shallow dish and let it sit for a week. Then, stick your finger in the puddle and see if it isn't sticky. 

 Of course, this isn't a truly scientific test because sewing machine oil sitting in the open air is quite different than the insides of a watch case but it will show that lubricants do loose their lubricating properties.

 This is also something any gun owner could tell you. Oil is used as a rust preventative and if you oil a gun and let it sit for any length of time, it will be sticky and require a wipe down with fresh oil the next time it is to be used.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_To those who question that oil dries up, try the following:

 If your wife has a sewing machine, borrow the lubricating oil from her. If not, find any thin oil. Squirt a small puddle into a shallow dish and let it sit for a week. Then, stick your finger in the puddle and see if it isn't sticky. 

 Of course, this isn't a truly scientific test because sewing machine oil sitting in the open air is quite different than the insides of a watch case but it will show that lubricants do loose their lubricating properties.

 This is also something any gun owner could tell you. Oil is used as a rust preventative and if you oil a gun and let it sit for any length of time, it will be sticky and require a wipe down with fresh oil the next time it is to be used._

 

Point taken, Leftnose. Things are a bit different with sealed watch movements, and many newer movements are designed to be totally maintenance free for the reasonable life of the watch. Again, I think it depends on the watch, the movement, and the era of both.


----------



## music_man

oh boy. i hope some of my favorite watches aren't ruined. they start right up still. i just tried a few. i have watches that have sat in drawers not used once in 15+ years. even patek and iwc ones. i really hope i didn't ruin those. how can i tell if they are damaged? can they refurbish them if they are messed up? you might ask why i don't wear them. i never wan't them to be ruined! ironic, huh?

 thanks,
 music_man


----------



## Al4x

ive decided on a new watch finally, ive also taken note of whats been said here on maintainence
 I oarticularly like the blue on the night shot!


----------



## Aevum

ecodrive are electrical quartz watches, only maintenance needed is capacitor change every 5-10 years,


----------



## Al4x

^
 thats good to hear!

 i think ill go ahead and bite the bullet soon! :0


----------



## sad_katz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Arainach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you demand an Automatic, or is durable quartz fine? I personally recommend the Seiko SNDA65: Amazon.com: Seiko Men's Chronograph Strap Watch #SNDA65: Watches_

 

Ehh I don't really get the difference between the two.

 I guess as long as its durable to abuse and comfy cloth strap it'll do.

 (On second thought maybe I prefer quartz, but either is fine though)

 And thanks for the suggestion. The Seiko looks nice.

 Maybe chime in other examples? I know nothing about watches.


----------



## Arainach

You could also get whatever watch you want and put a Maratec strap on it. I own three difference ones (Black, Olive Drab, and Bond) for my Seiko and have bought a couple more for other watches (since sold) from that site in the past.


----------



## dj_mocok

Received the catalogue for Jaeger LeCoutre. My jaw dropped looking at the beauty and the passion they have for the watch they make. It's really a work of art. I'm sold.


----------



## sad_katz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Arainach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You could also get whatever watch you want and put a Maratec strap on it. I own three difference ones (Black, Olive Drab, and Bond) for my Seiko and have bought a couple more for other watches (since sold) from that site in the past._

 

Ooh nice info, thanks. I'd definitely will keep that in mind.



 Still need the watch first though, and I want to see my options.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Arainach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You could also get whatever watch you want and put a Maratec strap on it. I own three difference ones (Black, Olive Drab, and Bond) for my Seiko and have bought a couple more for other watches (since sold) from that site in the past._

 

I was going to buy a strap from them until I realized they'd been "re-evaluating their ability to continue to ship parcels to international destinations" since February 2008. We Canadians are a shifty bunch, wouldn't want to make a hasty decision


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In my experience with automatics (owned one or two for over 35 years) one of the worse things you can do is not use it. Thus why they sell self winders, so use them on a regular basis or get a self winder because the lubrication does dry up and accumulates on the bottom. By using you keep the lubricant on the various moving parts._

 

I'm not so sure about that M, it sounds more like the snake oil used to promote watch winders. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From a moderator on the Rolex forum: Link

 1. It is not "better" to keep a watch running, although it can run nonstop for years. A running watch is grinding and working, and will eventually wear out. As for "congealing oil", this is a thing of the past. modern lubricants are synthetic and do not really wear out, but, the small particles from the watch moving and grinding will contaminate the oil and make it more of a sludge, so from that perspective, it is better to let the watch sit idle.


----------



## immtbiker

There you go! 

 Old watches, non-synthetic = gummy.
 Newer watches, synthetic = "let 'er lie".


----------



## Aevum

im really tempted to get a tuning fork movmenet watch off ebay, maybe an omega F300 or something, the warm hum and the smooth moving seconds hand,


----------



## FooTemps

So even with everyone's recommendations to get the Sumo, I couldn't get past the large numbering on the bezel insert and the fact that it looks ridiculously huge. Instead, I got the Stainless Samurai in black. I have got to say, it's quite the piece... modern, yet classy.






 now here's a question... I'm looking for a waterproof strap! What you recommend? composite, urethane, nato style?


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FooTemps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_now here's a question... I'm looking for a waterproof strap! What you recommend? composite, urethane, nato style?_

 

Hirsch Extreme! Seiko's own poly strap is very good, though, and cheap.


----------



## Arainach

Quote:


 now here's a question... I'm looking for a waterproof strap! What you recommend? composite, urethane, nato style? 
 

I say NATO (or Zulu) style. I use Maratec straps myself. Hard to go wrong.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Arainach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I say NATO (or Zulu) style. I use Maratec straps myself. Hard to go wrong._

 

The only thing with a Zulu/NATO is its durability over repeated exposure to and saturation with water. I would rather have a poly strap in that case.


----------



## Aevum

the maratac composit straps are really nice,


----------



## Choochoo

Just realized that this thread exists ... Here is my PAM GMT Automatic


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *FooTemps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_now here's a question... I'm looking for a waterproof strap! What you recommend? composite, urethane, nato style?_

 

You'd probably be better off with a nice vulcanized rubber aftermarket diver's watch. 
 In my opinion, a nice Seiko divers watch like yours only deserves either the stainless steel bracelet like in your picture or a black rubberized diver's band.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

So this is a bad photo but anyone know where i can find a replacement band like this?







 It is held in with two tiny screws. Came on my girlfriends Skagen and one side broke. No idea what or where I can find a band like this the only ones ive seen work with pins.

 Another view *Stock photo*


----------



## dj_mocok

That looks very specific (in thickness and width) because it has to go in to the slot perfectly to fit. Probably the best way is to contact Skagen directly.
 Or just get your girlfriend a new watch and make her happy. Get a stainless steel bracelet one this time, haha...


----------



## bass_nut

re-shoot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seiko 5 diver's watch




















 my favorite watch winder.. i have 5 of these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amazon.com: Double automatic watch winder.: Watches


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bass_nut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 my favorite watch winder.. i have 5 of these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Amazon.com: Double automatic watch winder.: Watches_

 

i ordered two of these awhile back. first off not one of my watches stays wound and tells time correctly while inside it. i tried all four settings in timing and different directions..still no correct timing. (i have not tried any of my Breitlings in it..for good reason)

 it makes this weird clicking sound when it works, like someone is knocking on my front door. the motor is silent but i am not sure where the clicking sound is coming from.

 i read somewhere there is a big magnet behind one of the watch holders, thats not good if you care for your watch!

 i still have one in the box unopened, its really not worth my time to try it out.

 years back i ordered a cheap double Steinhausen from ebay and it still works and the watches stay wound with correct time (the Breitlings call it home).


----------



## bass_nut

i tried an expensive one years ago.. it was for single watch winder that did not last one day on a big Seiko watch.. i thought its motor was not powerful enough.. sent it for warranty.. replaced.. same thing.. hence, retired that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 of 5 "double watch" watch winders i am using 4 units.. the 5th one for back-up ... all my watches working with a few minutes variation per month on each watch.. a friend told me to turn these winders ON one day a month only which i am doing last year.. will see about the magnetic field mentioned


----------



## dj_mocok

I know as consumers we don't really have a choice, but IMHO watch winders are overpriced, I mean surely it doesn't cost that much to make that thing? 
 I am not saying it's a waste of money, it is very useful indeed, but I get the feeling that they make it this expensive because people still buy them.


----------



## music_man

i got a free esquire for my bday from the movado group because i bought 5 ebel's.

 i really liked it. then i realised what i really needed(wanted) is the emergency. it is the one i wear every day now. i really like ani-digital unless it is uh, timex.

 btw, you notice all the chinese automatics at walmart? any of them ok?

 music_man


----------



## Aevum

i wouldnt get one,

 anyways, thought id share a nice picture with you folk, 





 From left to right, 
 1) Hamilton X-Wind crono
 2) Heuer black coral
 3) Farve Leuba Daymatic
 4) Omega Seamaster 120M multifunction
 5) Camel Trophey Black zero
 6) Citizen Crono "speedmaster"
 7) Marathon G-Sar


----------



## sad_katz

Okay, I've narrowed down my search and am interested in these two watches:

Amazon.com: Citizen Men's Eco-Drive Chronograph Canvas Watch #AT0200-05E: Watches

Amazon.com: Seiko Men's Chronograph Strap Watch #SNDA65: Watches

 Thoughts?


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bass_nut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i tried an expensive one years ago.. it was for single watch winder that did not last one day on a big Seiko watch.. i thought its motor was not powerful enough.. sent it for warranty.. replaced.. same thing.. hence, retired that one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 of 5 "double watch" watch winders i am using 4 units.. the 5th one for back-up ... all my watches working with a few minutes variation per month on each watch.. a friend told me to turn these winders ON one day a month only which i am doing last year.. will see about the magnetic field mentioned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

mine run all the time, i pretty much am keeping the second double as a back up for some reason i really dont know..haha


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know as consumers we don't really have a choice, but IMHO watch winders are overpriced, I mean surely it doesn't cost that much to make that thing? 
 I am not saying it's a waste of money, it is very useful indeed, but I get the feeling that they make it this expensive because people still buy them._

 

i always looked at the high priced watch winders with a question as to "why?" myself. on one side i can see something that has to work perfect 24/7/365 being costly but on the other end what could go into a good watch winder that is left out of a cheap watch winder? i am also surpised the DIY peeps out there have not come up with a solution.


----------



## immtbiker

Aevum,
 That watch box would be perfect for me. What brand and where did you get it? TIA.

 P.S. - I too have always wondered why watch winders are so damn expensive. I have found that ones that tilt, or lie flat, don't work as well as ones that stand up straight, due to how a winding mechanism works _inside_ a watch.

 I've always had to have battery powered ones, because I keep my watches in a wardrobe closet. I would assume that electric ones would have stronger motor possibilities and work more consistently.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There you go! 

 Old watches, non-synthetic = *gummy*.
 Newer watches, synthetic = "let 'er lie"._

 

Old Watches = synthetic too (some of us have them cleaned and re-lubed every so often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_im really tempted to get a *tuning fork movmenet* watch off ebay, maybe an omega F300 or something, the warm hum and the smooth moving seconds hand,_


----------



## Aevum

its a generic one i bought in a department store here in spain,


----------



## FooTemps

Just curious, but how accurate is a tuning fork movement usually? Is it quartz-like?


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhd812* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_mine run all the time, i pretty much am keeping the second double as a back up for some reason i really dont know..haha




 i always looked at the high priced watch winders with a question as to "why?" myself. on one side i can see something that has to work perfect 24/7/365 being costly but on the other end what could go into a good watch winder that is left out of a cheap watch winder? i am also surpised the DIY peeps out there have not come up with a solution._

 

Same thing with watchbox too. I'm pretty sure they priced it like that because honestly collectors who don't mind spending thousands of dollars for a single watch usually don't really mind to spend big $$$ on the winders too - even though it probably won't cost that much to make one.

 I can say the same thing with camera bags and camera storage shelves.


----------



## immtbiker

Supply and demand b@stards!


----------



## dj_mocok

But then again if my watch was this one, I'd probably wouldn't mind spending big money for a watch winder/box.

 But if I had that kind of money to buy that watch, I'm wondering whether I should get the watch or just use the money to buy a small island, hire a few minions, and start my own country there.


----------



## Arainach

Quote:


 how accurate is a tuning fork movement usually? Is it quartz-like? 
 

One in decent shape should be between mechanical and quartz in accuracy. Tuning fork movements were essentially a predecessor to quartz movements and operate on the same principle.


----------



## music_man

$600,000 lol. me want! can't have though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 music_man


----------



## dj_mocok

I'm sure you can haggle it down to $580,000. But I'd love to know how it feels like to be wearing a house on your wrist...


----------



## tjkurita

Another reason not to let a watch like that wind down is because it takes a PhD just to re-set it.


----------



## plaidplatypus

Can anyone suggest a good strap for my Luminox? Luminox 3903 Navy Seal Dive Watch , LUMINOX NAVY SEAL DIVE WATCHES MENS SERIES I and II , LuminoxShop.Com

 I really like the watch but have received negative comments from friends and family.


----------



## Aevum

a maratac composit might be too wide, a nato bond might be nice,


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *plaidplatypus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can anyone suggest a good strap for my Luminox? Luminox 3903 Navy Seal Dive Watch , LUMINOX NAVY SEAL DIVE WATCHES MENS SERIES I and II , LuminoxShop.Com

 I really like the watch but have received negative comments from friends and family._

 

Comments about...the strap?

 That watch wouldn't look right with anything leather or steel. I'd order a 22mm zulu with black h/w to see how you liked it before any other route.

maratac Go down to the Original Zulu Strap, go to the 22mm section and pick "BLACK LOW LITE" from the dropdown.

 The Maratac composite straps Aevum mentioned would be sweet, too. I think a black-on-black would look awesome on your watch.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another reason not to let a watch like that wind down is because it takes a PhD just to re-set it._

 

I wouldn't mind going for a PhD in watch making and setting, right now, if it was on scholarship.


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wouldn't mind going for a PhD in watch making and setting, right now, if it was on scholarship._

 

I wonder how much do those people get paid (the master watchmaker)


----------



## plaidplatypus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Comments about...the strap?

 That watch wouldn't look right with anything leather or steel. I'd order a 22mm zulu with black h/w to see how you liked it before any other route.

maratac Go down to the Original Zulu Strap, go to the 22mm section and pick "BLACK LOW LITE" from the dropdown.

 The Maratac composite straps Aevum mentioned would be sweet, too. I think a black-on-black would look awesome on your watch._

 

Comments about the watch as a whole.

 Thank you for the advice. I was thinking that I could put a leather strap on it and make it look nicer but now I'm thinking that I may be better off getting a fancier looking watch just for special occasions. I'll have to come back and ask about nice leather straps when I find a fancy watch I like.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *plaidplatypus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Comments about the watch as a whole.

 Thank you for the advice. I was thinking that I could put a leather strap on it and make it look nicer but now I'm thinking that I may be better off getting a fancier looking watch just for special occasions. I'll have to come back and ask about nice leather straps when I find a fancy watch I like._

 

If you got rid of the stock gaudy logo-laden strap, they'd probably warm up to your watch more. But yeah, get a dressier watch for button-down occasions.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wonder how much do those people get paid (the master watchmaker)_

 

Probably, not enough!


----------



## dj_mocok

The place they work at JLC looks very relaxing though. I really don't mind relocating there and work as a watchmaker. Did you know that they have a live webcam on the website that you can access to see the actual building and the current weather there? Pretty cool.


----------



## appophylite

Can anyone give prime suggestions for the best online vendors for the upper end watches (Omega and Rolex in particular, but others in the same vein as well)? It's my dad's 50th B-day coming up and I'm trying to research good online prices for watches so that I can show my mom some models and prices.


----------



## immtbiker

Not sure about Omega, but _Rolex_ doesn't let any authorized dealer (on or off line) sell below MSRP.


----------



## dj_mocok

Speaking of 'actual' prices, I thought it's a safe place to ask for prices here because this website is not sponsored by watch sellers, so price is not a sensitive issue. Just wondering, on average, what sort of discount off RRP do you guys get from your watches? 

 When I got my Tag, it was around I think 29% of the initial price (but had to pay cash) and some people mentioned 30% is the normal going rate for watch discount. I wonder if this apply to most brands...

 I asked for JLC, and the shopkeeper said the most she could do was 15% because according to her, JLC is more 'exclusive' brand. I am sure I can get her to shave off 20% off RRP, but I don't think I can do 30% as in Tag Heuer. I'm not sure if it's just her or what though.


----------



## woof37

The best thing to do, imo, is find one of the knowledgeable moderators on the brand in question's forum, and ask them via PM what's considered an acceptable discount. That's usually followed with a suggested AD or two if the initial question goes well.


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The best thing to do, imo, is find one of the knowledgeable moderators on the brand in question's forum, and ask them via PM what's considered an acceptable discount. That's usually followed with a suggested AD or two if the initial question goes well._

 

Yeah. Watchuseek has a forum AD for Omega and while I have never used them, I have heard good comments about their prices and service. But you first need to decided if you want to go with an authorized dealer or not.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Born2bwire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah. Watchuseek has a forum AD for Omega and while I have never used them, I have heard good comments about their prices and service. But you first need to decided if you want to go with an authorized dealer or not._

 

My Speedmaster Pro was bought from the WUS Omega FAD, and he's great. His service is spot on and reliable, and his prices beat any grey market dealer I've ever seen. Essentially word of mouth through the internet (though he doesn't sell on it, he sells by phone or in his store) has allowed him to profit even with lower prices. I've never seen anyone write anything bad about him, which is amazing considering how many WUS forum users have bought from him. 

 Once you know about him (feel free to PM me for info) there's no reason to buy from ANY grey market dealer online. You'll get a better price and a full Omega Warranty this way. 

 I should just point out that a lot of grey market dealers offer a "Warranty that matches Omega" on their sites. The internet is littered with sob stories about people who have bought from many and been let down with "it doesn't cover that" situations when Omega's normal AD warranty would. I guess you need to take into account what a Grey Market Omega is.

 A Grey Market watch is generally a watch bought from the company buy a jeweler in bulk to get a better deal, then sold to said online GM dealer. It can also be a watch that was returned to an authorized dealer by an unhappy customer... then sold as part of a batch to the grey market dealer. I've actually read Authorized Dealers posts about this being their "absolute right" to pawn a used or even damaged watch as new to a grey market merchant, rather than go through the motions of sending it back to the manufacturer or imposing stricter returns rules. Either way, buy from a Grey Market dealer and you could end up stuck with something iffy. I'm not saying you will (the same could happen with an AD, or a used watch) but it definitely adds another chance for trouble to the mix.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Speedmaster Pro was bought from the WUS Omega FAD, and he's great. His service is spot on and reliable, and his prices beat any grey market dealer I've ever seen. Essentially word of mouth through the internet (though he doesn't sell on it, he sells by phone or in his store) has allowed him to profit even with lower prices. I've never seen anyone write anything bad about him, which is amazing considering how many WUS forum users have bought from him._

 

x2. My Speedy Pro came from the same dealer and my experience was as described above.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not sure about Omega, but Rolex doesn't let any authorized dealer (on or off line) sell below MSRP._

 

They might not permit it but you can get a Rolex from an AD below list, especially these days.


----------



## dj_mocok

How many percent off RRP did the dealer give you guys?


----------



## mrarroyo

Many jewelery stores now have an "estate counter" where watches bought from estates or traded in are sold. These watches as a norm have been sent back to the manufacturer and come back refurbished and w/ the same warranty. For example check out a Mayor's store.

Mayors Jewelers - Certified Pre-Owned Watches - Cartier, Rolex, Patek-Philippe, Jaeger LeCoultre, Bentley


----------



## John2e

-10% at Tournaue in Manhattan My Rolex Date
 +5% Rolex Milgauss Non AD (had been selling for 25% more than Sug Ret)
 -38% off Omega SeaMaster Non AD Joma Shop #1 or 2 site for watches on the net


----------



## appophylite

Thanks for the info guys! Looks like I'll be giving Watch U Seek a look around!


----------



## ka-boom

Here are some pictures of my Lum-tec Combat B3. I have a couple other straps (white stitch on black Maratac composite strap, and red stitch on black Maratac composite strap) and NATO bands not pictured.

 On a side note, in 2010 I am looking to get a Stowa Antea 390 and a Ball Night Train.
 So if any of you guys are interested in selling yours....


----------



## music_man

do not buy online period or you can be really sorry. reputable dealers do not sell "any" high end watches online. they may ineed have a website that shows the watches. that is fine. over the phone if it is a known dealer is fine. in person is really best. you are talking at least $1,500usd here do you really just want to maybe chuck that out the window?

 imo, don't get your dad a rolex. it is so cliche. it is like calvin kleins. before the flame starts, my most important watch is rolex but only for sentimental reaons. it is certainly not my best watch!

 for a "reasonable" price omega is a great solid watch. if you like large industrial styling, panerai is maybe probably a more "robust" watch imo. if you can do something really special patek is timeless and treasured for generations. i think iwc makes some more affordable ones too. those are very nice. lot of choices. tag is also way to common to be memorable imo. ebel even though i have many is just a designer watch. the movement is nothing special. there is a movado outlet so i ge them once in a while for like nothing. concorde as well. if a huge discont is a must then a movado outlet is a good place.

 i love the deville hour vision. thats a good choice and maybe gets discounted 15% face to face.

 again, real dealers do not do business online for new merchandise. no shopping cart or anything like that. if i was spending $1,500 to 10's of thousands i would surely want to make a relastionship with the store owner and not care very much abaout a "discount" all said and done. what is $1,000 off of $15,000? is it really worth it all said an done? not to me. penny wise and pound foolish comes to mind.


 anyhow, off the record rolex will be discounted maybe 5% if you are a special customer face to face. no reputable legit dealer advertises that they discount rolex however.

 i own multiple rolexes. i am not a hipocrite. i think they are fine. they are just ubiquitous. they are the show off's timex imo. some are worthwhile to me though. maybe some limited editions but they are expensive. my keepsake is a 18kt oyster datejust day date with diamond bezel. it has value of memory of my father. i don't ever wear it. my father wore it daily for 50+ years. it is well worn. it is my most improtant watch but not because it is anything special as far as horologic value goes.


 i really want that jc reverso complication now. (thanks guys). i think i would be a "pig" to buy that though. i couldn't even wear it out anywhere. i have a iwc grand complication. i think that is pushing it far enough. the jc is a a sight to behold though.
 i got the iwc used on leather, i didn't pay the $175,000 lol. plus i traded a(5 year old at the time) lexus towards it.

 music_man


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_do not buy online period or you can be really sorry. reputable dealers do not sell "any" high end watches online. they may ineed have a website that shows the watches. that is fine. over the phone if it is a known dealer is fine. in person is really best. you are talking at least $1,500usd here do you really just want to maybe chuck that out the window?

 imo, don't get your dad a rolex. it is so cliche. it is like calvin kleins. before the flame starts, my most important watch is rolex but only for sentimental reaons. it is certainly not my best watch!

 for a "reasonable" price omega is a great solid watch. if you like large industrial styling, panerai is maybe probably a more "robust" watch imo. if you can do something really special patek is timeless and treasured for generations. i think iwc makes some more affordable ones too. those are very nice. lot of choices. tag is also way to common to be memorable imo. ebel even though i have many is just a designer watch. the movement is nothing special. there is a movado outlet so i ge them once in a while for like nothing. concorde as well. if a huge discont is a must then a movado outlet is a good place.

 i love the deville hour vision. thats a good choice and maybe gets discounted 15% face to face.

 again, real dealers do not do business online for new merchandise. no shopping cart or anything like that. if i was spending $1,500 to 10's of thousands i would surely want to make a relastionship with the store owner and not care very much abaout a "discount" all said and done. what is $1,000 off of $15,000? is it really worth it all said an done? not to me. penny wise and pound foolish comes to mind.


 anyhow, off the record rolex will be discounted maybe 5% if you are a special customer face to face. no reputable legit dealer advertises that they discount rolex however.

 i own multiple rolexes. i am not a hipocrite. i think they are fine. they are just ubiquitous. they are the show off's timex imo. some are worthwhile to me though. maybe some limited editions but they are expensive. my keepsake is a 18kt oyster datejust day date with diamond bezel. it has value of memory of my father. i don't ever wear it. my father wore it daily for 50+ years. it is well worn. it is my most improtant watch but not because it is anything special as far as horologic value goes.


 i really want that jc reverso complication now. (thanks guys). i think i would be a "pig" to buy that though. i couldn't even wear it out anywhere. i have a iwc grand complication. i think that is pushing it far enough. the jc is a a sight to behold though.
 i got the iwc used on leather, i didn't pay the $175,000 lol. plus i traded a(5 year old at the time) lexus towards it.

 music_man_

 

I'm actually not concerned about discounts or price cuts on the watches. Its just that I'd like to be able to point to some numbers online so that my mom has an idea about the costs. Neither she or I is going to be able to buy a high end watch for my dad on our own which is why we're splitting the cost and she likes to see prices before she gets into stuff. I would go to a local watch dealer, but unfortunately, I don't believe we have any in litte, old Fairbanks, Alaska. I did find one in Anchorage, Alaska which I might go to on my way home from work before his birthday. I agree, I would much rather deal with an item of this cost in person or over the phone, but if either option becomes difficult or unavailable, I may just have to resort to online dealings.

 On the argument of Rolexes, I'd agree with you as well: there are many other watches that are a better value than a Rolex. Heck, if I had my way, I'd get dad an Omega because I favor them. However, he is very big on brand names that he is familar with: Rolex, Omega and Tag. Move to brands he is unfamiliar with such as Breitling or Invicta and he starts to question quality and name brand only because he is not familar with them. That is why I was considering a Rolex: he is familar with the brand, and he likes them aesthetically!


----------



## LordofDoom

The only Rolex I'd want is the Milgauss (especially the GV). Hell, if things swing right I may get one for graduation :}


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm actually not concerned about discounts or price cuts on the watches. Its just that I'd like to be able to point to some numbers online so that my mom has an idea about the costs. Neither she or I is going to be able to buy a high end watch for my dad on our own which is why we're splitting the cost and she likes to see prices before she gets into stuff. I would go to a local watch dealer, but unfortunately, I don't believe we have any in litte, old Fairbanks, Alaska. I did find one in Anchorage, Alaska which I might go to on my way home from work before his birthday. I agree, I would much rather deal with an item of this cost in person or over the phone, but if either option becomes difficult or unavailable, I may just have to resort to online dealings.

 On the argument of Rolexes, I'd agree with you as well: there are many other watches that are a better value than a Rolex. Heck, if I had my way, I'd get dad an Omega because I favor them. However, he is very big on brand names that he is familar with: Rolex, Omega and Tag. Move to brands he is unfamiliar with such as Breitling or Invicta and he starts to question quality and name brand only because he is not familar with them. That is why I was considering a Rolex: he is familar with the brand, and he likes them aesthetically!_

 

You ought to get him a Speedmaster Pro on bracelet. He'd eat that thing up, especially with the astronaut angle that watch has. It's manual-wind, though. The new Tag Carrera Auto Chrono Day-Date is very sharp, too, although Tags don't maintain their value like Rolex and Omega do. But if he's not going to sell it, I don't guess it matters.


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i really want that jc reverso complication now. (thanks guys). i think i would be a "pig" to buy that though. i couldn't even wear it out anywhere. i have a iwc grand complication. i think that is pushing it far enough. the jc is a a sight to behold though.
 i got the iwc used on leather, i didn't pay the $175,000 lol. plus i traded a(5 year old at the time) lexus towards it.

 music_man_

 

Make sure you let us know when you trade in your house and get that JLC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 The most expensive watch I've seen in person I think was a 100K+ Breitling tourbillon that I saw on a guy sitting next to me at a casino. But from the way he chucked the money out I don't think the price of the watch hurt him that bad.


----------



## John2e

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm actually not concerned about discounts or price cuts on the watches. Its just that I'd like to be able to point to some numbers online so that my mom has an idea about the costs. Neither she or I is going to be able to buy a high end watch for my dad on our own which is why we're splitting the cost and she likes to see prices before she gets into stuff. I would go to a local watch dealer, but unfortunately, I don't believe we have any in litte, old Fairbanks, Alaska. I did find one in Anchorage, Alaska which I might go to on my way home from work before his birthday. I agree, I would much rather deal with an item of this cost in person or over the phone, but if either option becomes difficult or unavailable, I may just have to resort to online dealings.

 On the argument of Rolexes, I'd agree with you as well: there are many other watches that are a better value than a Rolex. Heck, if I had my way, I'd get dad an Omega because I favor them. However, he is very big on brand names that he is familar with: Rolex, Omega and Tag. Move to brands he is unfamiliar with such as Breitling or Invicta and he starts to question quality and name brand only because he is not familar with them. That is why I was considering a Rolex: he is familar with the brand, and he likes them aesthetically!_

 


 Than you should get him a Rolex. I own Omegas & Tags and the build quality of the Omegas are right up there with Rolexs if not better and are 1/3 the cost but I always reach for my Rolexs first. YMMV


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm actually not concerned about discounts or price cuts on the watches. Its just that I'd like to be able to point to some numbers online so that my mom has an idea about the costs._

 

Your best bet would be to call some ADs and talk to them. Call Tourneau on Madison Ave. in NY. They have a gigantic selection of Rolexes.


----------



## appophylite

Thanks for all the additional info guys!


----------



## music_man

tourneau is a great store. the only thing is if they get the idea "you are just kicking the tires" they will be jerks. they work on comisssion after all. if you are really buying, they really take care of you. also "smart jewlers" in i (think) lincolnwood illinois is a real nice place to do business with over the phone. they will send you as many pictures as you want. plus a place called "new york jewelers" in of all places, chicago! they will discount anything a lot! as long as it is allowed by the manufacturer.

 if you really want to save money and buy a used or demo watch that is stood by 100% this man i can vouch for. http:The Watchseller some are even brand new. i got a $20,000 watch there(a swiss army limited of all things) for $$1,800! years ago.

 btw, rolex is a fine watch. it is just so common. that is the only reason i don't prefer them. it is certainly a first class watch though. as good as an omega imo.

 i would have to at least get a mortage on my home to get the jlc. i really i am not "that" intrested in it lol. it is amazing though but i need more impotant things in life.

 music_man


----------



## immtbiker

Sorry for this, but what does AD mean? Is it "authorized dealer"?


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Sorry for this, but what does AD mean? Is it "authorized dealer"?_

 

Yup.


----------



## Chri5peed

^ Also Anno Domini.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_tourneau is a great store. the only thing is if they get the idea "you are just kicking the tires" they will be jerks. they work on comisssion after all. if you are really buying, they really take care of you. also "smart jewlers" in i (think) lincolnwood illinois is a real nice place to do business with over the phone. they will send you as many pictures as you want. plus a place called "new york jewelers" in of all places, chicago! they will discount anything a lot! as long as it is allowed by the manufacturer.

 if you really want to save money and buy a used or demo watch that is stood by 100% this man i can vouch for. http:The Watchseller some are even brand new. i got a $20,000 watch there(a swiss army limited of all things) for $$1,800! years ago.

 btw, rolex is a fine watch. it is just so common. that is the only reason i don't prefer them. it is certainly a first class watch though. as good as an omega imo.

 i would have to at least get a mortage on my home to get the jlc. i really i am not "that" intrested in it lol. it is amazing though but i need more impotant things in life.

 music_man_

 

Whoa. He offers that big of a discount on RGM? Nice. Those 300 divers are outstanding. I'd rather have one of those than a Sea Dweller.

 (and appophylite: i know you said you'd prefer the major brands your dad is familiar with, but RGM is an immensely respected watchmaker. he made two new versions with MOP dials. the black one would be an incredible yet unique gift to a guy)


----------



## music_man

that is also brand new and he is an authorized dealer. 

 i can say that he is a consummate gentleman and will take care of you 100%. of course anything can happen, so i am not swearing my name on him but he has one heck of a reputation(darn good). so i would not worry one bit.

 i'd rather have the rgm too. in fact....darn you guys lol!

 music_man


----------



## woof37

This just breathes testosterone. Woofie want!


----------



## appophylite

^^^Oooh! That is a really nice looking watch!


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You ought to get him a Speedmaster Pro on bracelet. He'd eat that thing up, especially with the astronaut angle that watch has. It's manual-wind, though. The new Tag Carrera Auto Chrono Day-Date is very sharp, too, although Tags don't maintain their value like Rolex and Omega do. But if he's not going to sell it, I don't guess it matters._

 

Huh. That Tag bracelet is REALLY close to a Speedmaster bracelet. Why didn't they stick with their rounded metal "T" one? It's organic, original, and very comfy.


----------



## music_man

you guys stink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 look what you made me go and do! i just ordered a rgm.
 sorry about my own wallet!

 music_man


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Ive just got a Citizen Titanium Blue Angels edition Skyhawk that ive had since my sophomore year in highschool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its been a very nice watch for me for the last 7 years


----------



## Chri5peed

^You just got a watch you've had for 7 years?


----------



## SoupRKnowva

haha no i meant like its the only one ive got, probably would have used phrasing closer to i just got, not ive just got, i guess its a small difference :/


----------



## ka-boom

I am totally whoring my B3 out with all these new Maratac strap pictures.


----------



## durden

My wife got me this Citizen Eco Drive Perpetual Calendar Watch (#BL5180-57L) for a wedding gift






 this one is on my wish list


----------



## music_man

ka-boom, why is the flash trigger next to the watch? strap looks real nice, think i'll get one too.

 music_man


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *durden* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

Thats the watch ive got...its sweet


----------



## ka-boom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ka-boom, why is the flash trigger next to the watch? strap looks real nice, think i'll get one too.

 music_man_

 

Why is the flash trigger there? 

 Just to prop the watch up, and for something else to look at.


----------



## Mercuttio

Hey, did anyone catch whatever mod blowout happened at WUS? Two mods from the Seiko forum just got canned, one perma-banned. I never liked either of them honestly, but I must have missed something huge.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, did anyone catch whatever mod blowout happened at WUS? Two mods from the Seiko forum just got canned, one perma-banned. I never liked either of them honestly, but I must have missed something huge._

 

No, do tell. Must have been an ethics issue.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No, do tell. Must have been an ethics issue._

 

I've got no idea! I know there was some kind of argument between one mod and a lot of forum folk in a "Is the Ananta as good as the GS" thread, then he was banned and de-modded. Not sure what happened to the other guy though. I'm hunting through old threads to find out what's up. 

 Oh, also ka-boom, I found this after reading your post on the Omega forum:

http://omega.watchprosite.com/show-n...ost/ti-424991/

 I'm gonna steer clear of that thread since it's stirred up some kind of weird hive, and I'm not sure why. I think the 2500 has a lot of pretty die-hard fans... and they don't want it besmirched. Eh. I take a little issue with the guy bringing up the 1861, but he's normally kind of a jackass and not worth the trouble. It certainly had issues at the start; mostly due to the wrong kind of lubrication being used. The new versions seem rock solid. I thought of that desert trip post in particular because it made ME want an AT, and it's rare that you see an Omega treated as harshly as they COULD be these days. 

 You should also take a good look at Jeremy Clarkson on Top Gear. He's worn a Planet Ocean 45mm (also a 2500) through immensely harsh conditions in the Arctic, African desert, and numerous other bumpy and tough situations. Funny that a goofy and kind of clumsy giant who plays no sports like him could prove the reliability of a sports watch. 

 Long story short, I'm like you. I've had a couple of Omegas and never had a technical issue, even after numerous bumps and bangs. I think as long as you avoid a 33xx chronograph, you're going to be very happy for a very long time.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You should also take a good look at Jeremy Clarkson on Top Gear. He's worn a Planet Ocean 45mm (also a 2500) through immensely harsh conditions...._

 

Is that a PO or a Railmaster? I've been wondering that for a while. 

 Same movement anyway.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is that a PO or a Railmaster? I've been wondering that for a while. 

 Same movement anyway._

 

He's actually got both, but his Railmaster is an XL and that means it's the hand-winding 2201 which is an ETA Unitas 6498-2. That thing has a massive 60 hour power supply between winds. Here's a pic, and then a link to info on it.






http://fnord.phfactor.net/2009/06/

 His Planet Ocean is a rubber strapped 45mm. He's got some big IWC watches too, but he almost always wears the PO when it's a wet or possibly dangerous situation.


----------



## ka-boom

Good post, thanks Mercuttio for that link. I sensed right away the fan boy level of love when that one Matt dude started bringing up how I posted a "WTB - Stowa Antea" thread a few days prior into the Omega AT discussion. Absolutely no bearing on anything regarding the Aqua Terra. I was just asking a simple question.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Good post, thanks Mercuttio for that link. I sensed right away the fan boy level of love when that one Matt dude started bringing up how I posted a "WTB - Stowa Antea" thread a few days prior into the Omega AT discussion. Absolutely no bearing on anything regarding the Aqua Terra. I was just asking a simple question._

 

He's kind of a nutjob. A really useful source of information at times, but he has absolutely no ability to read intention or direction in any post that he's ever gone after. I have seen him do that before... the whole "let's dredge up lots of posts from a while ago that might put you on shaky footing" thing. It's annoying. 

 In his defense (what little of it can be had) he DOES have a pretty amazing understanding of watchmaking and watches in general. It's a real shame stuff just hits him strangely. 

 But yeah, the 2500 is totally stable and built upon one of the best 3 hand movements currently in production: the 2892. 

An indepth look at the ETA 2892

 Awesome movement. It's a common misconception that it is a "higher quality" version of the 2824... it is actually the final evolution of a much nicer Eterna movement. More on that here:

A Comparison Of ETA Movements [12/97] - TimeZone


----------



## Malakei

Wearing my JPE Prohunter Deepsea right now, just got it yesterday. MAN this watch is a beast. Im wearing it on a PVD kevlar strap because the head alone on this thing weighs more then any other watches I own. Usually I wear leather bands or titanium bracelets this one is just massive and I dont anticipate weight lifting with the stock PVD bracelet. Im trying to upload pics from work but my stupid phone isnt recognizing the USB. Typical throwaway cables/phone jacks.

 Looks like this...


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Malakei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

FANTASTIC!!!!!! I love how the black PVD minimizes the writing on the chapter ring. That's one of the nicest looking Rolexs I've seen.

 To be honest, though, I would be too afraid to take a watch like that and modify it!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Malakei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wearing my JPE Prohunter Deepsea right now, just got it yesterday. MAN this watch is a beast. Im wearing it on a PVD kevlar strap because the head alone on this thing weighs more then any other watches I own. Usually I wear leather bands or titanium bracelets this one is just massive and I dont anticipate weight lifting with the stock PVD bracelet. Im trying to upload pics from work but my stupid phone isnt recognizing the USB. Typical throwaway cables/phone jacks.

 Looks like this...




_

 

That's one of the nicest looking Rolexes I've ever laid eyes on!


----------



## Mercuttio

F. That Rolex is a serious watch buff "trump card." Incredible. It's certainly a dream of mine to see one in person, let alone own one.


----------



## ka-boom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 But yeah, the 2500 is totally stable and built upon one of the best 3 hand movements currently in production: the 2892. 

An indepth look at the ETA 2892

 Awesome movement. It's a common misconception that it is a "higher quality" version of the 2824... it is actually the final evolution of a much nicer Eterna movement. More on that here:

A Comparison Of ETA Movements [12/97] - TimeZone_

 

More helpful links, thanks again. I love reading this stuff, and although I know very little about it, I do enjoy learning. 

 I think I am over the Omega crave. I get looked at like an idiot when I walk into the jewelry store to look at one in person, like I have no idea what I am talking about. I probably make _twice_ what the average sales associate at one of these big name stores makes in a year. Give me a break. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did however, purchase my second Lum-tec. This time a used M17 for a real good deal from one of the guys on watchuseek. Should be here in a couple days.


----------



## vagarach

OMG. What is it about that Rolex that makes it so awesome?!! 

 I'm not a fan of any Rolex that isn't a Submariner, because they all look gaudy, but this one, despite featuring all the typical Rolex inscriptions and text, looks just right! I'm off to watchuseek to see what this one is all about.


----------



## immtbiker

I totally agree with the last 5 posts.
 I would, however, prefer a nice Vulcanized rubber strap. Weightless and strong for years.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vagarach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OMG. What is it about that Rolex that makes it so awesome?!! 

 I'm not a fan of any Rolex that isn't a Submariner, because they all look gaudy, but this one, despite featuring all the typical Rolex inscriptions and text, looks just right! I'm off to watchuseek to see what this one is all about._

 

Strictly speaking, Rolex hates that watch. They consider it an ugly modification, and apparently if you send it in for service to them they'll "fix" it and charge you for whatever they have to do to return it to "normal."

Pro-Hunter


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_More helpful links, thanks again. I love reading this stuff, and although I know very little about it, I do enjoy learning. 

 I think I am over the Omega crave. I get looked at like an idiot when I walk into the jewelry store to look at one in person, like I have no idea what I am talking about. I probably make twice what the average sales associate at one of these big name stores makes in a year. Give me a break. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I did however, purchase my second Lum-tec. This time a used M17 for a real good deal from one of the guys on watchuseek. Should be here in a couple days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Bah, that's why you've got to buy from the FAD. Nicest guy on the planet and never treats anyone like they're dim... he knows it could cost him a sale and treats any potential buyer with respect. 

 Plus, his discounts are QUITE nice...


----------



## tjkurita

Pro Hunter looks nice. 

 I think I prefer Project X DLC watches. I wish I could afford one. But I would not want one as a replacement for an original. I love the way Project X brushes the cases and removes the crown guards. Definitely not reversible, however.


----------



## dj_mocok

Those Rolexes look like they are inspired by Seikos.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Malakei* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wearing my JPE Prohunter Deepsea right now, just got it yesterday. MAN this watch is a beast. Im wearing it on a PVD kevlar strap because the head alone on this thing weighs more then any other watches I own. Usually I wear leather bands or titanium bracelets this one is just massive and I dont anticipate weight lifting with the stock PVD bracelet. Im trying to upload pics from work but my stupid phone isnt recognizing the USB. Typical throwaway cables/phone jacks.

 Looks like this...




_

 

 holy cow! now thats a MANS!! watch. bet its costs more than my titanium citizen skyhawk though...


----------



## music_man

two mishaps that have happened to me. 

 i brought a modified sub into a small shop to have the braclet sized. it had a clear back. the lady takes it in back to the watchmaker. she returns in 5 minutes telling me it is a counterfeit and they are supposed to confiscate it! i went birzerk, got back my watch and left. i was lucky i got out of there with my watch and no trouble.

 then, the day i got a ym i tried to resize it myself. bad idea. i slipped with the tiny screwdriver and oh well. battle scar.

 music_man


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those Rolexes look like they are inspired by Seikos._

 

Yeah, those Project X ones do nothing for me. Unlike the Hunters, the "X" on the dial looks totally out of place and isn't really a complimentary color. I also really dislike the removal of the crown guards. It just overall feels like someone else is trying to brand a classic (slightly modified) Rolex design as their own... whereas the Pro-Hunter kind of has a reason for its modifications. 

 It's kind of like me slapping big "M" (for Mercuttio) stickers on an HD650 and taking one of the earpads off.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Strictly speaking, Rolex hates that watch. They consider it an ugly modification, and apparently if you send it in for service to them they'll "fix" it and charge you for whatever they have to do to return it to "normal."
_

 

Rolex may not be the only ones who hates these watches. Although they look nice now, I wonder how much resale value these modded watches will have?

 USG


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, those Project X ones do nothing for me. Unlike the Hunters, the "X" on the dial looks totally out of place and isn't really a complimentary color. I also really dislike the removal of the crown guards. It just overall feels like someone else is trying to brand a classic (slightly modified) Rolex design as their own... whereas the Pro-Hunter kind of has a reason for its modifications. 

 It's kind of like me slapping big "M" (for Mercuttio) stickers on an HD650 and taking one of the earpads off._

 

Well, I think the removal of the crown guards hearkens back to the days when Rolex did not put crown guards on their watches. I don't like the X either. But I like the brushing of the case. 

 I bet the resale value goes up in smoke... I wonder if just DLCing a watch will also destroy resale value.


----------



## Aevum

am i the only one that prefers Zenith to Rolex ?


----------



## music_man

how do they even manage to remove the crown guards? they do not seem to be detachable to me. am i missing something?
 not that i wish to, i don't. just wondering though.

 thanks,
 music_man


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_how do they even manage to remove the crown guards?_

 

In a machine shop with an endmill or, possibly, a surface grinder. After the lugs are removed, the watch is refinished to remove the toolmarks.


----------



## music_man

that makes what they are selling more expensive than the stock one? umm, i'll pass!
 to each their own but that makes no sense to me. i guess a bentley without mirrors would be worth more than lol.

 music_man


----------



## bass_nut




----------



## Persian.prince

Well, well it seems that no matter where you go there is always love for great time pieces. 

 I'm new to the forum and this would be my 2nd post. Here are some pics from my past and current collection.

 Enjoy


----------



## Aevum

i hope some of those pictures are your wifes/girlfriends watches, becuase i dont think a caddette gold constaletion with diamonds goes well with a suite


----------



## dj_mocok

I am not bagging you, but diamonds shouldn't be in men's watches.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_becuase i dont think a caddette gold constaletion with diamonds goes well with a suite _

 

Suit.


----------



## Aevum

thanks for the correction,


----------



## music_man

why? my president day/date 18kt. has diamonds at the hours. i think it is nice. it is by far not my favorite or best watch but it was one of my first. it is a show off watch. everyone knows what it is. i must have not worn it in over 15 years though. i guess that explains that. to "bezel" out a watch is not my style though.

 i have a movado(vizio?) that has one large diamond at 12. that is sort of tasteful i think.

 music_man


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i have a movado(vizio?) that has one large diamond at 12. that is sort of tasteful i think.

 music_man_

 

To each his own I guess...we bought my father a Movado with a single large diamond at the 12. Likewise, earlier, he bought both my sister and my mother smaller Movados with a similar diamond at the 12. I've personally felt that all three watches would look significantly better without the diamond and with a completely blank black face.

 Parents bought me a watch back during a trip a few years back where the entire case and band are made of tungsten carbide. the face is blank except for diamond studs at the 12, 3, 6 and 9. Personally, I would love to be rid of them.


----------



## Aevum

theres a new automatic version which is quite sweet, i love it,


----------



## Persian.prince

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i hope some of those pictures are your wifes/girlfriends watches, becuase i dont think a caddette gold constaletion with diamonds goes well with a suite _

 

No here are my wifes watches



















 I understand what you mean about the diamonds though, I think the 18K Constellation was my first hi end watch, I bought it when I was 25 (31 now) and didn't really know anything about watches at the time, as I've got older and wiser my taste has changed for the better I think.

 Now for a suit it would have to be the Master Control, a true Manufacture piece in every way. The blue seconds hand really sets of that understated dial.

 What would be your choice with a suit?


----------



## dj_mocok

I personally think Reverso is probably one of the (if not the best) best looking watch to go with suit (business suit, that is).
 But I think Master Control also look very classy. The Master Control Ultra Thin also very classy, but maybe it won't fit someone with bony wrist like me. Maybe if you have rounder wrist, it will look really nice. By the way I hate that name, Ultra Thin, sounds like a condom - I don't know whose bright idea it was to name it 'Ultra Thin'...

 But out of your personal collection, the MC is the best looking one (regarless for suit or not) by far margin. IMHO.


----------



## Persian.prince

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I personally think Reverso is probably one of the (if not the best) best looking watch to go with suit (business suit, that is).
 But I think Master Control also look very classy. The Master Control Ultra Thin also very classy, but maybe it won't fit someone with bony wrist like me. Maybe if you have rounder wrist, it will look really nice. By the way I hate that name, Ultra Thin, sounds like a condom - I don't know whose bright idea it was to name it 'Ultra Thin'...

 But out of your personal collection, the MC is the best looking one (regarless for suit or not) by far margin. IMHO._

 

The Reverso is and always will be one of the best. Master Control Ultra Thin does sound a bit strange doesn't it lol.

 I myself have quite a small wrist, but sometimes a watch will just wear right no matter how big. But in General I don't go over the 45mm bracket.

 The Master Control and the Ingenieur AMG have been my fav's so far. The Build quality and feel of the IWC is superb but both very different pieces.

 What pieces do you have or had?


----------



## cfull

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, did anyone catch whatever mod blowout happened at WUS? Two mods from the Seiko forum just got canned, one perma-banned. I never liked either of them honestly, but I must have missed something huge._

 

Reminds me of the blowout on the Omega board not too long ago when several major posters took their ball and left, one of them deleting all of his posts that were chock full of all kinds of good info out of spite and took off for another board. I guess on a watch board this kind of thing is bound to happen because you've got a bunch of rich guys with egos to match always eager to compare d*cks.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cfull* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Reminds me of the blowout on the Omega board not too long ago when several major posters took their ball and left, one of them deleting all of his posts that were chock full of all kinds of good info out of spite and took off for another board. I guess on a watch board this kind of thing is bound to happen because you've got a bunch of rich guys with egos to match always eager to compare d*cks._

 

Maybe, but I'm not sure it's as certain that the Seiko board is rich guys. Most people who post there have a combined collection under $1,000, which isn't the mark of extreme wealth by any standard. Sucks that the Omega guy pulled that though. Must have been before I started going there... over 2 years ago? 

 It looks like another mod on the forum was canned too. I would REALLY like to read the mod boards, on any major forum.


----------



## Chri5peed

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Persian.prince* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I understand what you mean about the diamonds though, I think the 18K Constellation was my first hi end watch,_

 

Diamonds & 18K Gold is 'hi end'? Are you crazy!


----------



## immtbiker

As Carol Channing once said, "Diamonds are a Girl's best Friend".

 However, according to *Maslov's* _hierarchy of needs_, basic needs come first (food, water, and shelter), then came Safety needs (such as a non-war torn country and a protected countryside), and then Psychological needs, (such as love and friendship and reward for what we do in or daily lives), then "Self Actualization", and *then* the diamonds become important.

 A watch with diamonds on it won't help you on a desert island without a tent and lots of coconuts.

 Hopefully, we are all at the Self actualization stage at this point in our lives and at this point in our hobby.

 Sorry for the serious awareness lesson, but with all that's going on in Haiti and the Middle East, diamonds don't seem so important compared to the loss of so many lives.


----------



## Persian.prince

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chri5peed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Diamonds & 18K Gold is 'hi end'? Are you crazy!






_

 

Well from what I remember Omega is still pretty high end
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Not only that it was a high end price to


----------



## Persian.prince

Quote:


 
 A watch with diamonds on it won't help you on a desert island without a tent and lots of coconuts.

 Hopefully, we are all at the Self actualization stage at this point in our lives and at this point in our hobby.

 Sorry for the serious awareness lesson, but with all that's going on in Haiti and the Middle East, diamonds don't seem so important compared to the loss of so many lives. 
 

Could not agree with you more.
 As coming from the middle east myself I tend to think of what plans Israel & the US have for my home country, and what will happen to my family. The world is set to change for the worst and no matter how much wealth you have it will not help you.


----------



## music_man

i was not going to mention this on head-fi, but since you guys did. if you have enough money to buy these type of watches i hope you also help those in need as well. i certainly do.

 music_man


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Persian.prince* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could not agree with you more.
 As coming from the middle east myself I tend to think of what *plans Israel & the US have for my home country*, and what will happen to my family. The world is set to change for the worst and no matter how much wealth you have it will not help you._

 

Let's not go there, Persian.prince. Let's keep this thread on topic.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

i would almost consider the last several posts to be thread crapping, this thread is for the discussion of watches, not what people should be doing with their money, immtbiker, maybe you should go through and delete them all, including this one.


----------



## dj_mocok

I agree. Can we stop talking about those and maybe just start bashing Rolex instead? I love bashing Rolex.


----------



## Aevum

dont look at me, i asked a few posts back if i was the only one who likes zenith better then rolex, 

 then again, the value of a rolex is that everyone knows its value and whatever happens you can always trade it in for food, shelter and travel in case of emergencys, its like a "piggybank" on your wrist, theres very few things in this world you can do that with,


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree. Can we stop talking about those and maybe just start bashing Rolex instead? I love bashing Rolex. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Now why would you want to bash a nice old gentleman like this? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 USG


----------



## dj_mocok

I hate it. It doesn't have calorimeter.


----------



## iPoodz

Alright, I hate to do this, but I'm really not having much luck in my search.
 I posted an image a while ago:






 and I really liked it, except that I was looking for something sub-100$.

 My question: can you guys think of a watch with a sterile face, or if not, just with a really nice typeface, for under 100$? Preferably, in the general vein/style of the above watch, but even something like this {hopefully with a little build quality}: Amazon.com: Swatch Men's Watches GB743 - WW: Swatch: Watches

 I'm not a huge fan of the bezels, multi-dials, silly typefaces, and general clutter in a lot of the more expensive / sporty watches, and thought I'd have a wider selection in the lower end, but the design philosophy seems to have trickled down. 

 If it can't be had, I'd like to know that too. I'm just convinced at the moment that it exists, but I'm just not having much luck finding it.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iPoodz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Alright, I hate to do this, but I'm really not having much luck in my search.
 I posted an image a while ago:
http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t...s/IMG_6382.jpg

 and I really liked it, except that I was looking for something sub-100$.

 My question: can you guys think of a watch with a sterile face, or if not, just with a really nice typeface, for under 100$? Preferably, in the general vein/style of the above watch, but even something like this {hopefully with a little build quality}: Amazon.com: Swatch Men's Watches GB743 - WW: Swatch: Watches

 I'm not a huge fan of the bezels, multi-dials, silly typefaces, and general clutter in a lot of the more expensive / sporty watches, and thought I'd have a wider selection in the lower end, but the design philosophy seems to have trickled down. 

 If it can't be had, I'd like to know that too. I'm just convinced at the moment that it exists, but I'm just not having much luck finding it._

 

How about something like this






 or this


----------



## iPoodz

Those are really neat, with really clean dials. I like!

 Did you post them earlier? If so, I'll go back and look up the names, because I'm quite interested to see their prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just saw ka-boom's Lum-Tec, and was pleasantly surprised to see a relatively expensive + semi-sterile faced watch.

 Thanks upstateguy!

 EDIT: Well the Speedbird II is not made anymore {seems to be ~300$}, and I can't tell what the second watch is. Help/hint please?


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iPoodz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Those are really neat, with really clean dials. I like!

 Did you post them earlier? If so, I'll go back and look up the names, because I'm quite interested to see their prices 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just saw ka-boom's Lum-Tec, and was pleasantly surprised to see a relatively expensive + semi-sterile faced watch.

 Thanks upstateguy!

 EDIT: Well the Speedbird II is not made anymore {seems to be ~300$}, and I can't tell what the second watch is. Help/hint please?_

 

I got it from Howard Marx many years ago at WestCoastTime

 Check out his site, maybe you'll find something.

 USG


----------



## dj_mocok

If you liked that kind of look and don't want to spend more than a hundred bucks I guess you could try to score a replica Bell&Ross, or maybe a homage of Bell&Ross.


----------



## music_man

i have seen these homage's. does that mean "in the style of" but does not have the name. having the name would then make it a "replica"?

 if that is the case that is cool with me. i won't wear a replica because it is like "let's pretend". thats just my personal feeling though. even though there are very high quality replicas out there of most brands. the makers tend to really frown upon them for obvious reasons i guess.

 music_man


----------



## dj_mocok

My feeling with Replica is pretty much like yours too. I mean if you can't afford it, you can't afford it. Homage is different but I am not really a fan of homage either.

 Anywho, I just made an impulse buy for this ladies Christopher Ward watch. It's 50% off, I couldn't possibly pass the offer. But I do really wonder how on earth they manage to put all these in a watch and sell it so cheap:

 - 60 VVS1 diamond (total .48 ct)
 - Anti reflective crystal
 - Premium Louisiana Alligator strap with deployant
 - Mother of pearl dial

 If you put a 'brand' on that, eg. Tag or Omega, I'd expect that to be at least in a ballpark of 4 or 5 grand, regardless if it's just a Quartz. It's so cheap (approx. US$300) it's actually hard to believe that those are real quality diamonds and real Alligator leather.

 Don't you think it's a real bargain? 

 Here's the pic:


----------



## Chri5peed

Love how my watch is always dead-accurate[Casio Edifice]. it is radio-controlled.


----------



## Persian.prince

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Let's not go there, Persian.prince. Let's keep this thread on topic._

 

Agreed


----------



## Persian.prince

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_dont look at me, i asked a few posts back if i was the only one who likes zenith better then rolex, 

 then again, the value of a rolex is that everyone knows its value and whatever happens you can always trade it in for food, shelter and travel in case of emergencys, its like a "piggybank" on your wrist, theres very few things in this world you can do that with,_

 

I would take Zenith over Rolex any day of the week. The El Primero movement is one of the best movements ever made, Rolex even used it in there Daytona for a number of years.


----------



## music_man

i agree with that. the thing is everyone knows rolex. much fewer people know zenith. less still know what an el primero is.

 do you guys think modified 7750's are trash? so many people hate it but i think some companies work it into a nice movement. there are $25,000+ watches that have used that base. so i don't really know what to think anymore. i'd rather have a column wheel but i think the 7750 is way over bashed. i don't mean the stock one though. i mean after companies have added more jewels and a lot of other stuff. the stock one is like the timex of automatics but that is what eta actually intended. modified right is a whole different ballgame imo.

 what do you guys think about this?

 music_man


----------



## Aevum

i dont think that the 7750 is trash, i have a hamilton X-Wind with a 7750 and after the last adjustment, it came back running in cosc parameters, its a bit big, a bit ugly, buit its a good honest workhorse i dont mind using, its just sometimes hard to justify charging 3000-5000 dollars for a watch that carries a movement which is 99% the same as a 600 dollar one, but then you understnad that the quality of some parts is modified to order by the customer thats going to install the movement, and then the movement itself is modified by the customer, the 7750 in a tissot PRS 516 isnt the same 7750 thats put in to a panerai, 

 plus, i love that feeling when it overwinds and releases part of the charge, like your wrist is going to pick up flight,


----------



## xenithon

*Longines Lindbergh's Atlantic Voyage Watch*

 I really like this watch - I like the classic Longines watches which are similar to this, but hated the fact that they cut some of the numbers in half (e.g., the 6 at the bottom) which looked tacky and unprofessional. This one is definitely my style:


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xenithon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Longines Lindbergh's Atlantic Voyage Watch*

 I really like this watch - I like the classic Longines watches which are similar to this, but hated the fact that they cut some of the numbers in half (e.g., the 6 at the bottom) which looked tacky and unprofessional. This one is definitely my style:




_

 

Classy, though I think the second numbers on the chronograph are a bit unnecessary. Otherwise, nice.


----------



## Persian.prince

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i agree with that. the thing is everyone knows rolex. much fewer people know zenith. less still know what an el primero is.

 do you guys think modified 7750's are trash? so many people hate it but i think some companies work it into a nice movement. there are $25,000+ watches that have used that base. so i don't really know what to think anymore. i'd rather have a column wheel but i think the 7750 is way over bashed. i don't mean the stock one though. i mean after companies have added more jewels and a lot of other stuff. the stock one is like the timex of automatics but that is what eta actually intended. modified right is a whole different ballgame imo.

 what do you guys think about this?

 music_man_

 

I don't think that the 7750's are trash, I think that there a good work horse movement that has proved itself over the years.

 Putting them in $20.000 watches I think is a different ball game all together no matter how much work is done to it. IMHO when your in that price band it has to be in house all the way.


----------



## music_man

what panerai has a 7750? i never knew that. it hought they have a unitas. the replicas have chinese 7750's.

 music_man


----------



## dj_mocok

I saw someone discovered Panerai has unfinished movements too.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Born2bwire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Classy, though I think the second numbers on the chronograph are a bit unnecessary. Otherwise, nice._

 

That's a tachymeter. Tachymeter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Mercuttio

I've recently gotten into several relative dust ups with people on Watch-U-Seek for complaining about the 7750. It's not that I don't like it, it's a great movement and can be adjusted to meet COSC! Durable, solid movement. 

 What people mistake is my disgust at so many $2k + watches containing it. I suppose in some situations that's fine, and they often "finish it themselves" but they never make the practical changes that would actually command such a price; a jeweled chronograph hour hand (it is metal on metal) or other actual improvements... I suppose the Column Wheel re-design that Hublot has is nice, but it's still using the same base and at $20k I'd rather have a hand winding 1861 variant inside. Breitling has such a wonderful history of chronographs and their new B01 might be great, but everything else has a 7750 variant inside! I really hope they eventually move away from it eventually. 

 Great movement, yes, but within reason.


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_what panerai has a 7750? i never knew that. it hought they have a unitas. the replicas have chinese 7750's.

 music_man_

 

You are referring to two different movements here. Unitas is a "brand" of movement that is best known for its simple, handwinding movement with a sub seconds hand: the "6497." Panerai uses the 6497 plenty. The "7750" is the numerical designation for a chronograph movement distributed by the "brand" Valjoux. The umbrella group that runs the show for both is ETA and the house where the umbrella stays dry is Swatch. 

 The 7750 in various degrees of modification and fancification is found in a lot of watches, Panerai chronos, Hublot chronos, IWC chronos, Sinn chronos, and many different, modestly priced three register chronos. A cheap three register chrono might have a "Chinese 7750" in it, which is a copy of the 7750 made in China. The basic distinguishing feature of the 7750 is its "coulisse-lever" design for the chronograph function (stop, start, reset). This is opposed to the other most common chrono design: the column wheel. 

 I don't feel like going into the differences, but if you do a little research it's not very hard to understand. Check Timezone and you'll learn more than you need to know.


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I saw someone discovered Panerai has unfinished movements too._

 

This is true. Some of their most collectable "Pre-Vendome" watches have very modestly decorated movements in them.


----------



## MadDog5145

Latest addition:






 Guess you can say I like Chronomats (the "simple" 7750 movement hasn't slowed me down) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:






 Planning on getting a Blue TT submariner soon.


----------



## music_man

i have a limited edition swiss army. it has a highly modified 7750. it listed for $28k-usd(not a typo). i did not pay even close to that of course. i think what they, of all makers did to that 7750 actually makes the watch rather high end. don't underestimate them. they moved all production of automatics in house some years ago and can make a very high end product. who would have thought,swiss army? what they did with that movement is rather decent.

 other companies with much more prestigious names have stuck a much lesser 7750 into $30k+ watches. i don't buy those obviously. which is what attracted me to a watch, that when people see who makes it say "what'd that set you back $500?" lol. actually that is not too far off, but the list price....

 music_man


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is true. Some of their most collectable "Pre-Vendome" watches have very modestly decorated movements in them._

 

Hence one of the reasons why I don't really like Panerai. But I never really liked Panerai's look anyway...


----------



## bhd812

I believe ETA/VAL is going to stop shipping movements to companies this year, or something with selling them out right. 

 Panerai's use a modified ETA/VAL base movement in their new lower cost products but now have a few in house movements. my question is who does the modifications? is the watch movement taken apart and reassembled in house? 

 paying $5000 for a ETA/Val COSC spec movement to me is just normal, anything with true in house is either Rolex (which is said to be the same quality as COSC ETA/Val) or Zenith, JLC, and higher priced companies on up.

 mind you these days most Swiss luxury brands have atleast one in house Movement they use but most of their watches are ETA/Val. 

 funny thing is when you get into tourbillon movements, i read somewhere that only 3 companies make them yet look how many different Swiss brands sell tourbillon watches at $80.000+


----------



## dj_mocok

How about Chinese Tourbillon?


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's a tachymeter. Tachymeter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_

 

No, I don't mean the tachymeter. They label the seconds on the dial for the chronograph, would have been better to have just done hour ticks in my opinion.

 EDIT: Uggg... too expensive in my opinion: http://www.watches-swiss.com/Longine...tch-p6572.html

 Maybe I'll scout out their shops in Hong Kong and see what the prices here are.


----------



## Aevum

the thing is that most common swiss movements like the 2824, the 2892 and the 7750 are from the 70´s, so patent protection long expired on them, so you have a influx of chinese made clones which are sometimes up to par, and sometimes quite poor, you also have swiss made clones, setilla makes a 2824 clone called the SW200 thats used in alot of ORIS watches, and is quite up to par in quality,


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the thing is that most common swiss movements like the 2824, the 2892 and the 7750 are from the 70´s, so patent protection long expired on them, so you have a influx of chinese made clones which are sometimes up to par, and sometimes quite poor, you also have swiss made clones, setilla makes a 2824 clone called the SW200 thats used in alot of ORIS watches, and is quite up to par in quality,_

 

I've actually heard some bad stuff about the SW200. Apparently it sometimes isn't finished very well, and rough edges are left on parts... occasionally worse than you'd find on a Chinese copy. I was reading a few posts from Oris fans about the "higher value" of identically priced watches with 2824s in them. They were bummed at the time about the change, but maybe things got better since.

 And my God... no offense, but a 28k Swiss Army 7750 based watch? Why not get a nice AP Royal Oak (or two)?


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 And my God... no offense, but a 28k Swiss Army 7750 based watch? Why not get a nice AP Royal Oak (or two)?_

 

I think he said he paid roughly $1k for it. No AP for him XD


----------



## music_man

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LordofDoom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think he said he paid roughly $1k for it. No AP for him XD_

 

i guess you are psychic or something. i paid exactly 1 grand plus tax. that thing was never going to sell for 28 grand. give me a break. i did hear people bought them for $4,000 though. that was pretty dumb as well. i think their regular production autos are like $550? the thing about this is it is the best 7750 job i have ever seen. which is really strange considering the maker. i guess that was why they tagged it 28k. then when they realised no one was going to buy a sa for that price... off to the outlet stores lol! i don't consider it one heck of a bargain because at best that watches real value when new was maybe $1,500. you can stick any price on anything. that does not mean you will sell it!

 btw, i do not like the royal oak at all. it is too big and chunky for me. plus i kind of lost faith in them partnering with jay-z. i think he is cool and all but what does he really know about horology? maybe i am wrong, he could be a master watchmaker but i doubt it honestly.

 music_man


----------



## Persian.prince

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 btw, i do not like the royal oak at all. it is too big and chunky for me. plus i kind of lost faith in them partnering with jay-z. i think he is cool and all but what does he really know about horology? maybe i am wrong, he could be a master watchmaker but i doubt it honestly.

 music_man_

 

The only mastery that Shawn Carter has is in freemasonry, being a 33rd degree grand master mason.

 I think Audemars made a massive mistake teaming up with that ****.


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Persian.prince* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The only mastery that Shawn Carter has is in freemasonry, being a 33rd degree grand master mason.

 I think Audemars made a massive mistake teaming up with that ****._

 


 Jay-Z is one of the most successful entertainers today. I don't find anything strange about a high end watch brand partnering with him. If he's a master of anything, it's luxury items. 

 I think the Jay-Z ROO is pretty nice. In fact, it's really the only men's watch with diamonds I like.


----------



## Palpatine

I love my watches too.
 Tag Heurer Link Chronograph
 Omega Seamaster Quartz.

 Like to get Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean...orange leather strap.
 Nixon Chronograph
 Rolex Submariner
 Breittling of some type.
 Tissot of some type.


----------



## music_man

i don't think there is anything wrong with him. i would like any of the highest luxury items to be devoid of being linked to any person. unless they were an "homage" to someone that was truely great like albert einstein for instance. still, being an homage, not a marketing campaign! shawn carter may be one of the biggest record sellers but has he done anything truely great for mankind? besides make a lot of money for himself and then spend it? he is a fine rapper, don't get me wrong. i just don't see what he brings to top level horology.

 i just feel the utmost luxury items should be above marketing ploys. did they really need an association with -anyone- to help their image?

 it dosen't even matter to me. i don't like the way they look. at the top level of anything there are choices. a patek is much more my style. i don't see the ap as "bling" though. maybe the jay-z model is filled with diamonds? i have never seen it.

 music_man


----------



## Aevum

yea, i remember the digust i felt when i found out the tissot (my first proper swiss watch) TXL i bought a couple of months back was being "pushed" by micheal owen,


----------



## music_man

there is also a danica patrick tissot. see this is ok with me, tissot does not make six figure watches. or even close to that. i really don't care if someone endorses my ipod or whatever. whenever something is ultra exclusive it should be "yours" and yours alone! sure other people will own one but it should not have/need someone to market it imo. to me that tarnishes the image of something that is supposed to be very exclusive. i have a bunch of swatches because i think they are cute. lots of folks endorse them but they are an inexpensive watch.

 tissot is probably the least expensive very good quality watch though(on discount). in that respect they have done a good thing. at that level i don't see it as a big deal.

 if a famous pilot endorsed a breitling that would be ok with me. likewise if an astronuat endorsed a fortis. i mean like the wright bros. and neil armsrong respectively. more of what i was saying about a "homage". jay-z as cool as he may be is just a modern performer. he has yet to make any great contribution to humanity. if he were to be with tissot on the other hand that would probably be ok with me. it is good but it is a high volume department store item. i don't mean to insult your watch either. as i said it is a very good inexpensive watch maybe the best at it's price point. 

 i would not want donald trump endorsing rolls royce or anyone for that matter! these type of items speak for themsleves and do not require a spokesperson imo!

 music_man


----------



## Aevum

btw, talking about endorsed by astronauts, fortis B42 anyone ?


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_btw, talking about endorsed by astronauts, fortis B42 anyone ?_

 

Pretty watch. They make a silver-faced B42 chrono with a blue second hand that I just love.


----------



## music_man

oops lol. i meant fortis cosmonaut. why the heck did i say oris? duh. i'll go change that right now.

 edit:i have this one it always makes me happy when i put it on. it is cool that a high end watch can also be whimsical

 music_man


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How about Chinese Tourbillon?_

 

Had one for a year; sold it because the novelty wore off.


----------



## music_man

you know what? i'd be hard pressed to choose between basic junk for $60 at walmart or the real thing for $100k! unless you were pulling money out of your nose, think of how many other things you could buy. i mean up to $10,000 per watch is maybe questionable to some, but probably justified to us in this thread. to buy a $100k watch, man. i don't think you have to feel bad or embarrassed that you got a chinese one either!

 actually, the fact that it even works at all is a lot more amazing than the fact that some person wears a $100k watch! really.

 music_man


----------



## music_man

here, this is probably a little better than the chinese one: Patek Philippe Sky Moon Tourbillon (5002J / YG)

 haha.

 edit: you guys got me thinking.... so i went over to walmart, where many no-name chinese automatics can be found. what did they have? well, the ones they had were not dst or gmt just pos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there are "ok" chinese automatics but they are not to be found at walmart i guess. on the other hand for a couple hundred you can get a seiko which is a high quality watch for the money. much more so then what walmart has for $50. of course if you must have a skeleton or complications over quality then one of the better chinese automatics is probably in order. the watch i saw was just good enough to last untill you take it home lol.

 edit2: i forgot to mention the armitrons are actually "ok" but they are like $100-$125. he $50 no names i would pass.


 music_man


----------



## Chri5peed

^Unless it is made out of platinum/embedded with gemstones and works on the sun is a watch worth $100K?


----------



## music_man

the link i posted was 1.3 million usd! oops.

 uh, instead i got this. i wanted a skeleton but i couldn't pass this up. msrp $195, i paid $40 with free sizing! it does not say china on it. i was wondering why. then i noticed it appears to be an eta movement! wow! i'd say it is the quality of a $400 invicta or tissot as well. solid links and end links. fit and finish is pretty darn good. this is several years old. lowest price on the net is $107. good find me thinks. i guess my first chinese watch might not be my first chinese watch i am not complaining.

 music_man


----------



## ka-boom

Took a couple shots of my new M17. Such a smooooth watch! 














































 LOVE this one!!


----------



## cyberspyder

Just about to get this:


----------



## RPHC

Someone should go to timezone.com and start a headphone thread...


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RPHC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Someone should go to timezone.com and start a headphone thread..._

 

Or WUS for that matter.


----------



## RPHC

WUS = watchuseek.com for those who don't know...


----------



## ka-boom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RPHC* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Someone should go to timezone.com and start a headphone thread..._

 

Eh, I don't get it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Because 1 thread on a forum with 392,621 other threads talks about watches and _not_ audio equipment?


----------



## music_man

nah, pmwf!

 music_man


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nah, pmwf!

 music_man_

 

LOL what are you going to do, make a thread about how great your stock iPod headphones sound


----------



## music_man

no one liked my fossil? i think it is amazing for $40. even at the msrp of $195 it is ok. for the $40 it is ten times the quality of the walmart watches(not the armitron, that is ok). it is keeping good time plus it looks cool. i am hard pressed to tell if it is an eta or sea-gull though. it looks like an eta and i heard they used eta in some older watches. if it is an eta for $40 that only makes the deal better imo.

 of course it is not an omega etc. but it is darn good for the price. it will be my new beater.

 music_man


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Persian.prince* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The only mastery that Shawn Carter has is in freemasonry, being a 33rd degree grand master mason.

 I think Audemars made a massive mistake teaming up with that ****._

 

I would think twice about that before you go any further. years back would you of said the same thing about Sylvester Stallone? would you of thought a small unheard of Italian company would be making a mistake teaming up with an old actor that has nothing to do with watches?

 Watch company ambassador's shine a product to people who would normally never see the product, that's their job..and they do it well! free advertising is the best as they say and if your product is caught on the wrist of an ambassador in every newspaper photo they are in across the world, every news story/interview they are in on tv, and anything thing else media related then AP made a perfect choice to get their product on the right person!


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ka-boom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Took a couple shots of my new M17. Such a smooooth watch! 


 ]_

 

in a few weeks tell me how accurate it runs for you please?
 mine is 5 mins off every week! 

 i am starting to think i am cursed with this watch, seriously. all the headaches from the start, then i wore it one night to work and it turns out to be the worst night ever in the business' history, wore it on a few dates and they turned out to be big mistakes, even wore it when betting my brothers at Mario kart and turned out i lost $50! ugh!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 does Lumtec do trade ups?


----------



## musicday

This is my Omega Seamaster Polaris gold 18 k plated.It was launched at Olympic Games in Seoul in 1988.
 Only 7622 were manufactured.Cal 1670.Very rare and highly colectable.I do like this watch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.Anybody around here have the same watch?I am wondering wich is retail price now after 22 years
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 For more infor you can take a look here:
OMEGA Seamaster 1/100, 1988


----------



## Modena

My Pam 292 J. Never worn it as I have so many others, and it's a collector piece for me. May have to part with it to get another, but haven't made up my mind 'cause it's just beautiful.


----------



## Aevum

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musicday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is my Omega Seamaster Polaris gold 18 k plated.It was launched at Olympic Games in Seoul in 1988.
 Only 7622 were manufactured.Cal 1670.Very rare and highly colectable.I do like this watch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.Anybody around here have the same watch?I am wondering wich is retail price now after 22 years
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 For more infor you can take a look here:
OMEGA Seamaster 1/100, 1988_

 

Mine is a 1991, Omega Seamaster Polaris Multifunction 120M





 yours goes for around 1200-1500 euros when one comes around, 
 mine goes for a bit less, around 900-1100 euros

 the display on mine is hidden and it looks like a normal analog untill i turn the crown, then the display pops up in gold numbers/letters on the black background,

 --EDIT--
 Small detail i forgot to mention, 
 95% of the ones which go on sale on ebay or specialized watch forums have the all stainless steel bracelent, 
 if you have one with the gold middle links, tresure it with your life, i have only seen a handfull of those,


----------



## musicday

I like mine very much,and yes the gold plated links look very nice,(18 K).I just had my at Omega service for mainance and have been polished.Looks very nice thinking that this is 22 years old watch.Also is very precise,beeing a 1670 caliber.
 I may sell it if i get a good offer.I am interested in Rolex Date Submariner.
 Anyway i know is quite rare,i haven't seen it anywhere alse.Where did you got yours?
 I've got mine in Romania from an uncle.I live in UK.


----------



## Aevum

got mine from my old man, bought it back in 91 in the tel aviv airport freeshop,


----------



## musicday

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_got mine from my old man, bought it back in 91 in the tel aviv airport freeshop,_

 

Beautifull watch indeed,i like mine as well but i like more Rolex Submariner Date/Omega Seamaster Professional Planet Ocean Mens Watch (22015000),and one of those two shall be mine in the near future


----------



## dj_mocok

How often does Omega come up with new watches? 
 I was thinking if they come up with a new (more beautiful) Hour Vision, I might take it. Or not. Depending how much I like the other watch that I am considering.
 As far as I know, DeVille Hour Vision has been out for awhile right? Do you think a new one will come out soon? That's pretty much the ONLY watch that I really like from the whole Omega lineup.
 Well if not that one, I might save up for a Grande Date. But I have to try it on my wrist first and see how it goes. The current Hour Vision on the other hand, matches my wrist very well... But I might not pull it this year because this year looks like my partner's time to get a watch...


----------



## musicday

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How often does Omega come up with new watches? 
 I was thinking if they come up with a new (more beautiful) Hour Vision, I might take it. Or not. Depending how much I like the other watch that I am considering.
 As far as I know, DeVille Hour Vision has been out for awhile right? Do you think a new one will come out soon? That's pretty much the ONLY watch that I really like from the whole Omega lineup.
 Well if not that one, I might save up for a Grande Date. But I have to try it on my wrist first and see how it goes. The current Hour Vision on the other hand, matches my wrist very well... But I might not pull it this year because this year looks like my partner's time to get a watch..._

 

Nope Omega doesn't come quite often with new watches,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like the new Seamaster Planet Ocean wich i may purchase if i will sell mine.


----------



## dj_mocok

Too bad, I am really looking forward to see a new version of Deville Hour Vision. That watch is something you have to see in real life to appreciate.
 But then again, it's probably a good thing anyway. You don't want to buy a watch and then 8 months later your model is replaced by a new one and by another one year after year...


----------



## musicday

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Too bad, I am really looking forward to see a new version of Deville Hour Vision. That watch is something you have to see in real life to appreciate._

 

I guess i know what you talking about
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,maybe i like the Seamaster Planet Ocean becouse i am into divings and i just love to swim..Omega makes very good watches,mine is 22 years old and still in mint condition and works perfectly.


----------



## dj_mocok

I personally think Planet Ocean is too pretty to be used for real divings. Do you like the new Aqua Terra with 8500 movement? That thing is beautiful too. (but then again, it looks too pretty to be used for rough activities)

 Or you can get one of these if you're feeling generous:


----------



## Palpatine

C'mon ...you like the black Seamaster Planet Ocean because that is the current james Bond watch! I got the regular Seamaster blue faced version because it was beautiful and was the James Bond watch for a long time since Goldeneye.


----------



## jc9394

Anyone know a good place that sell Citizen JY0005-50E Skyhawk for cheap?


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *musicday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nope Omega doesn't come quite often with new watches,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like the new Seamaster Planet Ocean wich i may purchase if i will sell mine.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think they're actually increasingly "refreshing" lines now. Apart from the Speedmaster Pro, I think we'll see a brand new batch of watches rolled out every 10 years. As in, over a span of 10 years all the watches they sell are refreshed with new movements etc. I think that's what they've been doing anyway. It might slow down later after they finish their "upmarket push."

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I personally think Planet Ocean is too pretty to be used for real divings. Do you like the new Aqua Terra with 8500 movement? That thing is beautiful too. (but then again, it looks too pretty to be used for rough activities)

 Or you can get one of these if you're feeling generous:




_

 

Such a wonderful... watch... should have... sent a poet....


----------



## bhd812

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How often does Omega come up with new watches? 
 I was thinking if they come up with a new (more beautiful) Hour Vision, I might take it. Or not. Depending how much I like the other watch that I am considering.
 As far as I know, DeVille Hour Vision has been out for awhile right? Do you think a new one will come out soon? That's pretty much the ONLY watch that I really like from the whole Omega lineup.
 Well if not that one, I might save up for a Grande Date. But I have to try it on my wrist first and see how it goes. The current Hour Vision on the other hand, matches my wrist very well... But I might not pull it this year because this year looks like my partner's time to get a watch..._

 

OMEGA Presents De Ville Hour Vision Annual Calendar - Limited Series


----------



## dj_mocok

That's a nice limited series Hour Vision. But unfortunately my funds is also limited.


----------



## Palpatine

Hoping for a Rolex Submariner for my 10th anniversary...


----------



## John2e

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Palpatine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hoping for a Rolex Submariner for my 10th anniversary..._

 


 Nice!


----------



## John2e

I am a Rolex guy. However I now have a better understanding of why Rolexs owners have a bad rep. I was at a wedding and noticed the person sitting next to me had a solid gold Daytona. I complimented him on his watch ( not really a fan of all gold watches but...) He also owns a Submariner and a day date. I asked him what winder he used and he had no idea why he should be using a winder. He probably has 50K worth of watches. The oldest one he has is about 15 years and he has yet to get it maintained 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If I were to spend 50K on something I would want to know as much as possible about it. I was polite and did not show my disgust even after he referred to my Milgaus as a replica (He had never seen one before so it must not be real)


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John2e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am a Rolex guy. However I now have a better understanding of why Rolexs owners have a bad rep. I was at a wedding and noticed the person sitting next to me had a solid gold Daytona. I complimented him on his watch ( not really a fan of all gold watches but...) He also owns a Submariner and a day date. I asked him what winder he used and he had no idea why he should be using a winder. He probably has 50K worth of watches. The oldest one he has is about 15 years and he has yet to get it maintained 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I were to spend 50K on something I would want to know as much as possible about it. I was polite and did not show my disgust even after he referred to my Milgaus as a replica (He had never seen one before so it must not be real)_

 

Wow. He called your Milgaus a replica because he hadn't seen one before? Yuck. Yes, this is exactly the kind of guy who is destroying Rolex's image.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John2e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am a Rolex guy. However I now have a better understanding of why Rolexs owners have a bad rep. I was at a wedding and noticed the person sitting next to me had a solid gold Daytona. I complimented him on his watch ( not really a fan of all gold watches but...) He also owns a Submariner and a day date. I asked him what winder he used and he had no idea why he should be using a winder. He probably has 50K worth of watches. The oldest one he has is about 15 years and he has yet to get it maintained 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I were to spend 50K on something I would want to know as much as possible about it. I was polite and did not show my disgust even after he referred to my Milgaus as a replica (He had never seen one before so it must not be real)_

 

Good for you, John. No need to get bent out of shape.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John2e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_.... even after he referred to my Milgaus as a replica (He had never seen one before so it must not be real)_

 


 Wow, what possible reason would he have for saying your Milgauss is a fake??

 Maybe all of his watches are fake.
 Reminds of a time when I sold high end audio, and an elderly woman came in the store to NY to buy a pair of $30K Sonus Faber Cremonas, just because they matched her upper east side penthouse furniture. She said she would probably never turn them on, except at cocktail parties


----------



## dj_mocok

By the way, does your wife/girlfriend/fiance/partner also have nice watches guys?


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By the way, does your wife/girlfriend/fiance/partner also have nice watches guys?_

 

My girlfriend wears a very beautiful Orient Star Royal Worldtimer:


----------



## dj_mocok

How did she get into that Orient?


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By the way, does your wife/girlfriend/fiance/partner also have nice watches guys?_

 

I have *tried* to buy my girlfriend a nice watch, keeper-type. She has a $200 MOP Seiko that she says is plenty for her and keeps turning me down. Frustrating, but whatever floats her boat.


----------



## kshelton

Damn this thread......just what I need another expensive thing to add to my wish list. At least I am "cheap" I really like the Lum-Tec watches after looking over their web page.


----------



## immtbiker

My wife has 2. I started her with a beautiful Coach watch, which I was told was made by Movado, and then when were in St. Martin (years back), I went to an authorized Tag Dealer and got her a beautiful Tag Kirium Stainless ladies watch. Very small (maybe 34mm). It's really hard to change the date each month, but it's got a blue sapphire face on a stainless everything else.

 She refuses to take it off except to change the battery at Tourneau.


----------



## dj_mocok

Most women say they don't care about the watch on their wrists until they try on a nice looking diamond watch. Most of them love Cartier tanks too - even without diamonds ones.


----------



## jc9394

My wife have a PAM113.


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone know a good place that sell Citizen JY0005-50E Skyhawk for cheap?




_

 

Picked up this yesterday, it should arrive tomorrow. It should be a great for business travel.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone know a good place that sell Citizen JY0005-50E Skyhawk for cheap?
_

 

Bluedial.com. Quick service, great prices, and it's all factory-fresh. However, be sure you know what you want before you order. Their return policy is very, very strict.


----------



## John2e

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_By the way, does your wife/girlfriend/fiance/partner also have nice watches guys?_

 


 Yes after I was in a buying frenzy I could sense her furstration. There were deleveries showing up every two days. She saw the box and said another Freakin Rolex. I said yup what do you think of it opening the box in her direction. It took a second to realize that it was for her it took less for her to start crying. It is also the only watch I have paid 5 figures for......

 For me precious metals and stones are not what I want in a watch. She loves it though. Never takes it off even at the beach... ARRRGGGG!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, what possible reason would he have for saying your Milgauss is a fake??

 Maybe all of his watches are fake.
 Reminds of a time when I sold high end audio, and an elderly woman came in the store to NY to buy a pair of $30K Sonus Faber Cremonas, just because they matched her upper east side penthouse furniture. She said she would probably never turn them on, except at cocktail parties_

 

Please have her send the Cremonas to me when she redecorates.


----------



## Aevum

hehe, 
 actually, the millgause is one of the rolex watches which are "made for men, worn by women", jennifer anistone is a fair example of it, 

 personaly, i would go for the IWC engnieer or the Ball Engnieer if i needed a strong anti magnetic watch,


----------



## tjkurita

A Steinhart Nav-B is on its way to my place from Germany tomorrow:


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John2e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes after I was in a buying frenzy I could sense her furstration. There were deleveries showing up every two days. She saw the box and said another Freakin Rolex. I said yup what do you think of it opening the box in her direction. It took a second to realize that it was for her it took less for her to start crying. It is also the only watch I have paid 5 figures for......

 For me precious metals and stones are not what I want in a watch. She loves it though. Never takes it off even at the beach... ARRRGGGG!_

 

Well, which model was it?


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How did she get into that Orient?_

 

She was looking for a new wristwatch and she liked it. It's about 41mm and she has small wrists. But women are wearing big watches also these days... I must say my interest in mechanical watches had some influence on her. She really liked my watches and we talked a little bit about how mechanical watches work, the wheel train and the escapement and all that and she decided she wanted a mechanical. We talked about the style she wanted and I sent her every picture of every watch I could find within her budget in the $500 to $1200 range. She picked the Orient Star Royal. She bought it from Seiya so hopefully she will not have any problems when the watch requires service. She receives a lot of compliments on the watch. It is rather rare in general, and certainly very rare here in the US.


----------



## dj_mocok

That's what I was wondering, usually women ('cept those enthusiasts) don't really wear that kind of watches unless 'influenced' by someone...


----------



## Palpatine

I've been 'watching' a lot of tv shows lately and many of the women stars are wearing large mens watches. Benson from Law and Order SVU...and the miin character from Castle. Kinda sexy, really.


----------



## Aevum

on a spanish watch forum i also participate on, a guy opened a thread named "how i lost my rolex"

 apparently his wife picked up his black submariner, put it on, gives him a look and says "you have something i can adjust the bracelet with?" so much for the watch,


----------



## John2e

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hehe, 
 actually, the millgause is one of the rolex watches which are "made for men, worn by women", jennifer anistone is a fair example of it, 

 personaly, i would go for the IWC engnieer or the Ball Engnieer if i needed a strong anti magnetic watch,_

 

hehe, I know, It was a gift from your wife

 What is the purpose of this post? To make me feel bad about something I truly like and spent a good sum of money on. I saved for months and monitored the price daily for a year. To laugh at me? Petty

 It's just plain wrong!

 BTW Eric Clapton wears one

 Mine makes me feel so pretty anyway


----------



## Palpatine

Although I prefer the submariner the Millgaus is a nice looking watch.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Please have her send the Cremonas to me when she redecorates. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Good one, Kevin

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, which model was it?_

 

Hey John, you coming to the NYC Spring meet? ( If that was considered an OT statement, then might I suggest we all sit around and try on each other's watches at the meet, and giggle a lot.)


----------



## John2e

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, which model was it?_

 

It is a Date just with a custom white gold bezel and 12 diamonds. Very sleek and matches all her platinum jewelery.


 IMMT

 I just might go. I am in Brooklyn NY

 Would love to hear a prototype of the ALO portable transport which turns any I-pod into a digital server. Maybe the I-slate will have a digital out and a blue tooth remote.....

 Sounds like fun I can let you try on my Milgauss if you are secure enough with your manhood as I just found out it's a ladies watch (see above)


----------



## John2e

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_on a spanish watch forum i also participate on, a guy opened a thread named "how i lost my rolex"

 ,_

 

I think I read that one it's right by the "How I lost my cap lock and shift button" but just behind the "How come I need to crap on someones pesonal taste thread"


----------



## tjkurita

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *John2e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_hehe, I know, It was a gift from your wife

 What is the purpose of this post? To make me feel bad about something I truly like and spent a good sum of money on. I saved for months and monitored the price daily for a year. To laugh at me? Petty

 It's just plain wrong!

 BTW Eric Clapton wears one

 Mine makes me feel so pretty anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I'm with you, John2e. There are many in this thread who will take any opportunity to bash Rolex. What is the purpose? Who knows? It seems spiteful somehow. But I've only read one post in this thread about an encounter with a "jerk" Rolex owner. And it was posted by you, a Rolex enthusiast! 

 Anyway, I don't want to start any fights. Just show a little support for a man with good taste. The Milgauss is a great watch. And I hope your wife enjoys her DJ. Also, from your subsequent posts I can see you are pretty pissed off. Hopefully that will pass. Maybe he didn't mean for it to be as insulting as you took it. 

 Aaron, I'm not sure if you were speaking to me or to John2e, but count me in for the meet, I think. I can't be positive. But it would give me a chance to sell my K1K and maybe the OII rig I bought from you (not enough listening time on either one since I bought them to justify keeping them). I won't be able to bring any of my other gear, however. But I'll strap two watches on. The Daytona certainly and maybe the Steinhart or the mid-sixties 5513 "Meters First" Sub.


----------



## immtbiker

I was calling all members named "John" in a 250 mile radius to come to the meet. 

 And one time I asked a watch aficionado, how he liked my Tag Kirium Ti-5 ( hadn't wanted to wear my Panerai or Rolex to a Head-Fi Meet and appear cocky), and he replied, "it's too small, it looks like a girl's watch".

 I aspired to obtain that watch for a year. Life goes on.


----------



## nineohtoo

You guys can go ahead and say what you want about my watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










 It's a Raven Watch by Jeff The Watch Dude. I'm 99% sure it's a Navigator just tossed in a nicer case. A poor man's TSAR. I'm extremely happy with how it turned out. I'm probably gonna snag a black leather Jurgen strap for it when I have extra cash. Right now I'm trying to get my new EDC together first.


----------



## dj_mocok

Is 15% off RRP is generally what you can get the most out of Rolex watches?


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is 15% off RRP is generally what you can get the most out of Rolex watches?_

 

Not in US unless you are VIP or know the owner very well. SS usually no discount and gold one is 10% off. The best place to get discount on a Rolex is in Hong Kong.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nineohtoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You guys can go ahead and say what you want about my watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 It's a Raven Watch by Jeff The Watch Dude. I'm 99% sure it's a Navigator just tossed in a nicer case. A poor man's TSAR. I'm extremely happy with how it turned out. I'm probably gonna snag a black leather Jurgen strap for it when I have extra cash. Right now I'm trying to get my new EDC together first._

 

I like it, but I also think a GSAR is required ownership for a tool watch fan.


----------



## John2e

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tjkurita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm with you, John2e. There are many in this thread who will take any opportunity to bash Rolex. What is the purpose? Who knows? It seems spiteful somehow. But I've only read one post in this thread about an encounter with a "jerk" Rolex owner. And it was posted by you, a Rolex enthusiast! 

 Anyway, I don't want to start any fights. Just show a little support for a man with good taste. The Milgauss is a great watch. And I hope your wife enjoys her DJ. Also, from your subsequent posts I can see you are pretty pissed off. Hopefully that will pass. Maybe he didn't mean for it to be as insulting as you took it. 

 Aaron, I'm not sure if you were speaking to me or to John2e, but count me in for the meet, I think. I can't be positive. But it would give me a chance to sell my K1K and maybe the OII rig I bought from you (not enough listening time on either one since I bought them to justify keeping them). I won't be able to bring any of my other gear, however. But I'll strap two watches on. The Daytona certainly and maybe the Steinhart or the mid-sixties 5513 "Meters First" Sub._

 

Thanks for the postive spin the glass is half full again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good Karma to you!

 I have read many of your posts and have great respect for your taste.


----------



## nineohtoo

Quote:


 but I also think a GSAR is required ownership for a tool watch fan. 
 

One day. This will have to do for now. Minus being quartz, I'm glad I got this instead of keeping my SKX173.


----------



## Palpatine

I'm really diggin' the looks of the Nixon 51-30s. Anyone have one?


----------



## Aevum

im about to sell my G-SAR, im 90% sure, i just dont use it much, and i hate the bracelets on it, im sure if i spent more money to get the stainless steel one i would be happyer, but i find myself not wearing it,


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Not in US unless you are VIP or know the owner very well. SS usually no discount and gold one is 10% off. The best place to get discount on a Rolex is in Hong Kong._

 

No way in heck I'm buying a watch without discount (especially if VIP can get discount. I heard some members can get even up to 15%). I'm not going to get Rolex for myself anyway, but my partner seems to be quite interested in owning maybe a Rolex or Cartier Tank. 
 If we do get a Rolex, I'll see if I can get discount, if not, maybe I'll just wait until those VIP flippers sell their 99%new Rolex for discount price.

 I personally think Cartier Tank is a bit too overpriced for the Quartz version. The Tank auto version is also a bit overpriced IMO. Might as well get a Rolex if we wanna get an auto Tank...


----------



## music_man

i don't mean to bash rolex at all. it is a fine watch.
 also, even if a guy -does- wear a womans watch, what is wrong with that? i know the watch in question is a -mans- watch. i am just saying sometimes i want a smaller watch. so i get the womans model. it isn't like i am wearing high heels. why should it matter?

 i saw a ball i want now. i'll make a few calls tomorrow and see if i can get it. the antimagnetics are of no use to me but it seems cool.

 music_man


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_im about to sell my G-SAR, im 90% sure, i just dont use it much, and i hate the bracelets on it, im sure if i spent more money to get the stainless steel one i would be happyer, but i find myself not wearing it,_

 

I have an early production SAR (not G- or T-) from when they still had 60-click bezels and included the SS bracelet. That SS bracelet is HEAVY. I had it sized and wore it for about two days before I gave up on it.

 My SAR wears either a 1-piece ZULU or a Di-Modell Imperator waterproof.


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_No way in heck I'm buying a watch without discount (especially if VIP can get discount. I heard some members can get even up to 15%). I'm not going to get Rolex for myself anyway, but my partner seems to be quite interested in owning maybe a Rolex or Cartier Tank. 
 If we do get a Rolex, I'll see if I can get discount, if not, maybe I'll just wait until those VIP flippers sell their 99%new Rolex for discount price.

 I personally think Cartier Tank is a bit too overpriced for the Quartz version. The Tank auto version is also a bit overpriced IMO. Might as well get a Rolex if we wanna get an auto Tank..._

 

I totally agree, that is why I only purchase watches when I'm back in HK. Deal is amazing compare to US.


----------



## Il Mostro

G-SAR is just too small for me these days. I love the depth on this watch (and am still fond of my sterile version) but the size and the fact that bezel needs adjustment right out of the box to tighten it up are a bit of a turn-off. Cannot beat the tritium for low-light (but not quite dark)illumination -- which is why I keep it.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jc9394* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I totally agree, that is why I only purchase watches when I'm back in HK. Deal is amazing compare to US._

 

Curious...why is it so much cheaper in Hong Kong?


----------



## Palpatine

When I got my Seamaster I bought it in the Vancouver airport, while waiting in duty fre before a trip to Germany. Saved quite a bit of moolah. Will do that again some day...


----------



## jc9394

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Curious...why is it so much cheaper in Hong Kong?_

 

Rolex example - in HK, they sell more Rolex than US and more competitions in a small island, plus there is no regulation on discount from Rolex. The only issue is bring it back, I usually ship the empty box using FedEx and wear the watch back. If you bring the box in person, US custom catch you and you will have to pay an arm and leg.


----------



## John2e

Thanks MM

 I need a thicker skin


----------



## cyberspyder

IMO, ANY SAR watch by Marathon just begs o be worn on the SS bracelet....Looking for a SAR or a TSAR.

 Brendan


----------



## Palpatine

Yup...I shipped my Seamaster box back from Germany and wore the watch home. I even went to far as to dust up my watch a bit so it didn't look brand spanking new.


----------



## Graphicism

I need a new watch, what do you guys think of this one?










 Single hand that rotates once around every 24-hours. The idea being it presents the entire day at a glance.


----------



## tjkurita

I kind of like how "mid-day" is straight up and "mid-night" is straight down. It would take some getting used to, but it's interesting.


----------



## immtbiker

Class act, but somehow reminds me of deep dish pizza .


----------



## dj_mocok

Actually I was thinking more of a white restaurant plate.


----------



## woof37

Reminds me of the MIH watch, for some reason.


----------



## Mercuttio

Those Botta watches are cool, but I feel like it would be very hard to tell precise time on one. The 12 hour style not so bad, but 24 seems nearly impossible at a glance.


----------



## tjkurita

The Steinhart arrived: Here is the very brief review I posted on WUS:

 The case: a very nice shape to the case and the lugs. The 44mm case and 22mm lugs are proportionately sized. The case is rather thick and it sits high on the wrist. If it was any smaller in diameter, the height of the case would give it a tuna-can look. That was the problem with the 40mm Panerai I owned. But at 44mm, the height is still OK. I'm sure it would be pretty good on a 47. There is a utilitarian beauty to the watch. The edges are clean and the brushed finish looks good. There are certain things it does not have like polished bevels (a la IWC) but that is not such a big deal and I didn't buy it for polished bevels. There were scratches put on the case when they switched the crown from Onion to Diamond. I don't care. It will be a "beater" watch and I expect a lot more scratches. 

 The movement: It is a nice-looking movement. I am pretty familiar with the 6497, having owned Panerai watches. This one looks quite nice. I have not had it long enough to check the accuracy, but I am not fanatical about that. I like to have the minute hand and second hand in sync, that is, I like to have the minute hand in the middle of the marker when the second hand hits "60." I haven't checked that too much either. We'll see how it does on both counts. I suppose the minute sync is more about the dial...

 The dial: The dial is nice. I like the recessed seconds dial and the texture of the dial. I like the typeface of the numbers very much as well. Thicker and more "blunt" than a marine watch or some other pilots I've seen. The lume and the application of the markers and numbers is nice and clean. There is no dust under the crystal that I can see. The hands are nice and shine blue in the right light.

 The strap: It is a soft, clearly well-made strap. I like it very much. If this is representative of Steinhart straps I may order a couple more pilot-stype straps from them. There are many, many different high quality strap makers out there, however, so the choice would largely depend on price. 

 The deployant: My only problem with the watch is the deployant. It pinches my skin. I have some little "bite marks" from where the clasps come together inside. Maybe this will get better after a while, but I may have to write to Mr. Steinhart and see if I can trade the deployant for a buckle. This is not a big deal. 

 Overall, this is a fine watch for the $1100 I paid for it. It is not the incredible bargain that the standard Steinhart is. But it is still quite good. Everything about the watch is good quality. There are many ways the watch could be more beautiful but it is flawless for what it is. I am very happy with the purchase. I look forward to keeping this watch for a long time. 

 This is the face. The bezel is polished and the print on the dial has a thick look. I like how the font is "inelegant." Very utilitarian.






 The movement is upgraded from their standard line. Swans neck regulator and screwed balance with an unusual "Cotes Circulaire" pattern. 






 Here is a comparison photo next to a 40mm Daytona. The Steinhart is significantly larger and significantly less flashy. It is less beautiful but it has an appeal of its own. 






Steinhart is a pretty good company and their standard line starts around 350 Euro. Check them out if you are looking for a pilot watch in 44 or 47mm. There are other designs as well, including an interesting square cushion case style like a Bell and Ross.


----------



## iPoodz

That's a really nice watch you've got there.

 I like typeface on the dial a lot. Although, after seeing the MIH, I'm falling even more hopelessly in love with sterile faces. If only sterile faces came in the PMWF range :/


----------



## upstateguy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Class act, but somehow reminds me of deep dish pizza .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

It does, Ha Ha Ha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 USG


----------



## Aevum

i agree that stainhart is a great company, i would just wish they didnt dedicate so much resources to making rolex replicas...


----------



## jeffreyj900

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Palpatine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hoping for a Rolex Submariner for my 10th anniversary..._

 

Mine is going on 18 years. Not sure I will ever buy another watch. However, this thread is NOT helping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I originally paid like $2,200.00 for it in 1992.


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *xenithon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_*Longines Lindbergh's Atlantic Voyage Watch*

 I really like this watch - I like the classic Longines watches which are similar to this, but hated the fact that they cut some of the numbers in half (e.g., the 6 at the bottom) which looked tacky and unprofessional. This one is definitely my style:





_

 

I found a shop here in Hong Kong that carried the watch. First impression, feckin huge! Too big for my wrist and dwarfs my Speedmaster Pro. The font and the dial are very nice and I guess the size of the watch makes the seconds numerals less of an issue. One other thing I did not like was that while the dial is set in a good crisp font, the tachymetre is laid on a (faux) ivory/plastic ring that makes its font look soft. I would have preferred it to be as crisp as the rest of the watch.

 The watch back is plain with a simple logo engraved in the metal and it opens to reveal the rear sapphire window and a nice engraved inscription on the inside back plate. The innards are not very interesting to look at and are a bit plain so the rear glass is a bit unnecessary though it seems to be expected with any recent luxury watch these days.

 The movement runs nice and I do like that the tachymetre extends past 60 down to 55, it's a nice way to use up the space between the standard 60 and 500 marks. And the font and style of the dial and hands are very classy.

 All in all it is a nice watch, worth checking out at least, but the price is way too high in my opinion. They had it listed at $40,000 HKD, around $5,125 USD.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Born2bwire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I found a shop here in Hong Kong that carried the watch. First impression, feckin huge! Too big for my wrist and dwarfs my Speedmaster Pro. The font and the dial are very nice and I guess the size of the watch makes the seconds numerals less of an issue. One other thing I did not like was that while the dial is set in a good crisp font, the tachymetre is laid on a (faux) ivory/plastic ring that makes its font look soft. I would have preferred it to be as crisp as the rest of the watch._

 

That thing is 47.5mm. Ouch! That's a hard size for a non-diver to pull off. Hard size for a diver, truth be told.


----------



## Born2bwire

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That thing is 47.5mm. Ouch! That's a hard size for a non-diver to pull off. Hard size for a diver, truth be told._

 

Good lord, that is big. Since it is supposed to be a reproduction of an aviation watch gifted to Lindberg, it would not surprise me if the watch was designed to be worn on the sleeve of his aviation jacket as opposed to his wrist.


----------



## nickyboyo

Just picked up one of these, nice simple design, looks very understated on the wrist- 38mm case diameter, perfect for when the fad of oversize watches and bling dies down.


----------



## Palpatine

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jeffreyj900* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Mine is going on 18 years. Not sure I will ever buy another watch. However, this thread is NOT helping 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I originally paid like $2,200.00 for it in 1992._

 

Nice...congrats!!


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nickyboyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_perfect for when the fad of oversize watches and bling dies down._

 

Sorry, big watches aren't a fad. People are only getting bigger, so there will always be a demand for big watches.


----------



## cyberspyder

*MONSTER SIZED PICTURE WARNING *(pun DEFINITELY intended) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/5402/r0023037.jpg

 Will post more pics and details once I'm done editing them. Not bad for someone who's never set exposure time before on a camera eh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Brendan


----------



## Palpatine

When I saw the Nixon sized watches for the first time, I thought I had never seen larger watches in my life. They look cool...and the size makes them quite functional.


----------



## nineohtoo

That's a bad ass Monster cyberspyder.

 Gotta whore out my EDC pic


----------



## cyberspyder

A Poor Man T/GSAR I see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seiko 007 case?


----------



## nineohtoo

^Yup. Poor mans TSAR. It's actually a Raven Nightstalker by jeff the watch dude.


----------



## cyberspyder

Yeah, I wanted to get a SAR but everyone is holding onto theirs...so I got a Monster...hell of a watch too.


----------



## Aevum

i just sold mine yesterday


----------



## cyberspyder

Not fair, way to rub it in my face, I would've sprung for it, but the Monster was just calling for me...I like the fact that it has a much cleaner Sinn styled dial. Sure, not nuclear lume anymore, but I think it looks pretty sexy


----------



## music_man

saw a bulova chinese skeleton for $425. grossly overpriced imo. walmart has a similar armitron on clearance for $40. just thought i'd mention this.

 music_man


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Anyone know of any cheap jump hour watches or decent replica's of Muller Crazy Hours?


----------



## cyberspyder

*Night and Day*
*
 Breakdown of mods:*
 -Yobokies Sinn-esque orange/black dial with reapplied lume
 -Bare chapter ring
 -Ti-blasted casing
 -Yobokies hands
 -No-date mod

 All in all, a much cleaner look for a Monster, because you can't be loud and in your face everywhere.

 I'll throw a pic of it on my wrist tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Brendan


----------



## woof37

Daddy likey. I normally don't like the Monster mods, but yours is very understated and clean. Nice job.


----------



## DarkSpoon




----------



## Palpatine

I wouldn't mind getting a classic LED watch like I used to have in the late 70s!


----------



## immtbiker

Speaking of the '70's, I would like one of the big fat leather bands like the ones that we all had that went along with our square toes boots 
 with the bands and metal circle that was down by the ankle.

 Sort of like this, but much nicer. The watch was held on by 2 pieces of leather that went through the spring loaded band holder, with snaps:









 Yeah...baby!


----------



## Aevum

Junghans max bill chrono seems like an amazing watch, i want one,


----------



## appophylite

Anyone here happen to have the new model Rolex Submariner? The one with the new 'Cerachrom' Ceramic bezel? I'm pretty sure we're going to get the Submariner for my dad for his 50th birthday, and judging by the pictures I've seen online, the ceramic bezel is beautiful. I'm certainly hoping the dealer I go through will have them when I am ready for purchase, but I figured I'd see if anyone has held one or had on in their possession and has 1st hand experience with it.


----------



## music_man

fossil makes bands like that. i know, fossil...

 music_man


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_fossil makes bands like that. i know, fossil...

 music_man_

 

I actually like Fossil's leather bands quite a bit. As a watchmaker I think they're all style and no substance, but as a leather-goods company they seem to make pretty decent stuff. I've shown this picture in this thread before, I think, but it is of relation... and they have many others that might be more of the right style. Cost me $25 I think, at the Fossil store that is actually right down the street from Omega on 5th Ave. 






 The snaps are very secure, and you have to remember that this is in some ways more safe than a normal watch-band... if one spring-bar or securing device (in this case a snap) fails, the other will still hold on. Which is also why NATOs are so popular. Funny that the safest strap possible is also one of the cheapest!


----------



## nineohtoo

^That actually looks really nice, especially compared to a regular bund. I think I'm gonna have to snag one even though I had just bought a Jurgen Flieger.


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *nineohtoo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^That actually looks really nice, especially compared to a regular bund. I think I'm gonna have to snag one even though I had just bought a Jurgen Flieger._

 

It's pretty cool. The leather is sort of "stamped" to have that cool border, it's nicely ridged. The only downside is that the buckle has a huge "FOSSIL" on it; that could be a downside if you're a watch snob.


----------



## tk3

Watch I got for my birthday, a Seiko premier model that is powered by kinetic energy, no batteries needed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The way it's built, I think it'd last me a life time too.










 Sorry for picture quality, taken with phone camera.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Mercuttio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

I had been looking for a watchband like that one for my work watch ever since the original broke, but I couldn't find one locally so I finally ended up going with a cheap Timex velcro strap.


----------



## immtbiker

Here's some:

Wide Leather Watch Bands

 None of them are as nice as Mercuttio's though. Although, I wouldn't want it to say Fossil on it, though.


----------



## fhuang




----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fhuang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

That's a nice ticker!!


----------



## music_man

i think i might get a ventura elvis just like that. sorry to bite your style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 msrp is $1,100 and that is a good watch imo.

 music_man


----------



## dj_mocok

That watch looks like it goes well for this guy (due to shape):


----------



## kwkarth

Yep!
 The styling is out of this world!


----------



## immtbiker

Hamilton knows how to think out of the box! (at first, no pun intended, but I actually did make a funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## fhuang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dj_mocok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That watch looks like it goes well for this guy (due to shape):




_

 



 speaking of alien, yea it was the movie men in black that show me this watch/brand(ventura) and got me interested. only interested as i was a college student. by the way, i didn't buy the watch, it was a valentine's day present. i told my girl money's a little tight(i was actually shopping for a ball or oris) as i want to go custom(jh 5 or 11 i'm thinking) and also i've not yet paid Justin for the slim. best girlfriend ever and damn i love this girl!


----------



## fhuang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i think i might get a ventura elvis just like that. sorry to bite your style 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 msrp is $1,100 and that is a good watch imo.

 music_man_

 

i thought the watch/hamilton fans don't like this new ventura xxl. probably just like us akg fans not like the new/newer akg 601, 701/2?


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fhuang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_speaking of alien, yea it was the movie men in black that show me this watch/brand(ventura) and got me interested. only interested as i was a college student. by the way, i didn't buy the watch, it was a valentine's day present. i told my girl money's a little tight(i was actually shopping for a ball or oris) as i want to go custom(jh 5 or 11 i'm thinking) and also i've not yet paid Justin for the slim. best girlfriend ever and damn i love this girl!_

 

Yeah I can see that as a nice casual watch to wear. Considering it's a special gift from a girlfriend just makes it even much nicer for you.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fhuang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_. best girlfriend ever and damn i love this girl!_

 

She's a keeper! 
 However, from an older gentleman's (not too old) perspective though, let's see if she stays that way if you ever tie the knot. 
 Mine did, and I'm not letting her go until I "fade to black"


----------



## fhuang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_She's a keeper! 
 However, from an older gentleman's (not too old) perspective though, let's see if she stays that way if you ever tie the knot. 
 Mine did, and I'm not letting her go until I "fade to black" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

she's a keeper for sure but that has nothing to do with she getting me that watch or letting me getting headphones and everything. is the other things, everyday things that made me think she's a keeper.


----------



## immtbiker

Of course. There's that toilet seat thing too.


----------



## fhuang

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Of course. There's that toilet seat thing too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


 ooh yeah. and .....if i get into too much detail, i'll be like Patrick


----------



## music_man

well i like the watch. hamiltons are good for the price. i'd rather spend a grand on a hamilton than a bulova unless it was an accutron. i think there are some oris that are like $1,500 maybe i am wrong.

 it looks cool, different style. to me at least.

 music_man


----------



## mark_h




----------



## Nisbeth

/U.


----------



## MadDog5145

Newest addition: Breitling Navitimer Montbrillant Legende


----------



## immtbiker

That watch truly says "Breitling"!


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Thats a sweet looking Breitling!


----------



## fhuang

very very nice


----------



## Khanate

Sick Breitling!!!


----------



## jax

My daily wear watch for over 12 years now. Just back from Germany from a complete overhaul (its first). This is an exact replica of a Fliegerchronograph 1939 Luftwaffe pilots watch. #944/2500 in a limited edition. Hanhart, now known more for their stopwatches, made the original pilot's watch for the Luftwaffe, and used the same matchining, dies and patterns to make the replica. I used to have an original (vintage) officer's watch, but I'm hard on my watches and it was too delicate to subject to my daily wear so I sold it. The movement on the replica is a manual-wind Valjoux 7760. I prefer military watches for their simple, austere designs and fast-read.


----------



## MadDog5145

Was looking at a bunch of winders varying from some cheapos from ebay to some of the more expensive offerings from Orbita. I really liked the ones offered by Brookestone and Wolf Design, but Orbita just had too strong of a record in quality winders. And I also love their Sparta series. Altough Orbita released the mini to be a ladies watch winder, it seems to handle my Breitling Montbrillant Legende just fine. At a 47mm, it's nowhere close to a ladies watch.

 Really gentle winder, takes about 4 mintues to load up and then it let's gravity do the rest. Then starts all over in 10 minutes. Absolutely silent. And comes with a 5 year warranty too! No worries about this one crapping out in 6 months.

 Here is the video I made (you can skip to about the 4 minute mark to really see how it works):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ppTmo4Wzbk


----------



## kevin gilmore

This may not be around long, so drool while you can.
FOXNews.com - Watches That Cost More Than Houses!


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kevin gilmore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This may not be around long, so drool while you can.
FOXNews.com - Watches That Cost More Than Houses!_

 

Yick. Most of those watches are hideously ugly. Me think it's more than the price keeping people away.


----------



## appophylite

Well, I've thought about this long and hard for the past few months: It's my Dad's 50th birthday coming up this week and my mother and I wanted to get something special for him so we decided to get him a good, high end watch - something we know he has wanted for a long time, but will never buy for himself. We've been looking at options over the time trying to decide what the best one was, and in the end, we decided to go with out first instinct which was to buy a Rolex - a brand he knows and appreciates. The particular model I was looking for was not in stock with my (as local as they will get) AD, but they were able to order it, and just yesterday, I got the call telling me that it had arrived and was ready to be picked up at my convenience:






 Rolex Submariner 116613LN

 When we had been looking through the watches Rolex offers, we decided to go with a sport watch from the Professional line over a formal Perpetual model because Dad has been favoring more sport watches as he gets older. Initially, we decided to throw out any Rolex which was solid gold or had lots of diamonds as the 'blingyness' that some of those models are capable of attaining is just absurd. Initial plan had been a stainless steel base model 16613, but while I was looking around online for reviews, impressions and articles, I came across articles about the new Subs that were announced low key at BaselWorld 2009 and when my Mom and I saw the pics, they just clicked and we knew this had to be the perfect watch. I've already started getting that nervous/excited feeling as I'm waiting the last 48-60 hours before I'll pick it up, and with luck, I'll snag some pictures before we present it to him!


----------



## Nisbeth

That is a beautiful watch which I am sure your dad will appreciate. Also has excellent "family heirloom" potential 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 /U.


----------



## mrarroyo

Nice watch for your father, he should be delighted.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_something we know he has wanted for a long time, but will never buy for himself._

 

This is just what a gift should be. Very nice choice. I am sure your father will be very, very appreciative!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I've thought about this long and hard for the past few months: It's my Dad's 50th birthday coming up this week and my mother and I wanted to get something special for him so we decided to get him a good, high end watch - something we know he has wanted for a long time, but will never buy for himself. We've been looking at options over the time trying to decide what the best one was, and in the end, we decided to go with out first instinct which was to buy a Rolex - a brand he knows and appreciates. The particular model I was looking for was not in stock with my (as local as they will get) AD, but they were able to order it, and just yesterday, I got the call telling me that it had arrived and was ready to be picked up at my convenience:






 Rolex Submariner 116613LN

 When we had been looking through the watches Rolex offers, we decided to go with a sport watch from the Professional line over a formal Perpetual model because Dad has been favoring more sport watches as he gets older. Initially, we decided to throw out any Rolex which was solid gold or had lots of diamonds as the 'blingyness' that some of those models are capable of attaining is just absurd. Initial plan had been a stainless steel base model 16613, but while I was looking around online for reviews, impressions and articles, I came across articles about the new Subs that were announced low key at BaselWorld 2009 and when my Mom and I saw the pics, they just clicked and we knew this had to be the perfect watch. I've already started getting that nervous/excited feeling as I'm waiting the last 48-60 hours before I'll pick it up, and with luck, I'll snag some pictures before we present it to him!_

 

That's a beaut!


----------



## woof37

I normally *hate* gold on a watch, but that's very classy. I like.


----------



## Bob_McBob

Anyone interested in the Victorinox chrono I posted about back here? I don't really want to be a watch collector, so I'm trying to thin the herd a bit.


----------



## appophylite

Thanks guys! I can't wait to see the look on Dad's face when he opens it. Actually, I'm just as excited to see the look on Mom's face when I show it to her the day before. 

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I normally *hate* gold on a watch, but that's very classy. I like._

 

Same here. I have a Seiko Kinetic in my collection that makes minimal use of gold as a light strip around the bezel and small strips on the center links, as well as a watch my grandparents gave me last time I was in India that is fully plated. Beyond that, I don't own any gold watches as gold has never had a large appeal to me. That in part played my mother's and my decision to go with that model: neither of us liked the looks of the all gold Rolexs much as it just seemed a bit...much. (No offense to anyone who has a solid gold Watch and enjoys it!)


----------



## Gbak

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jax* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My daily wear watch for over 12 years now. Just back from Germany from a complete overhaul (its first). This is an exact replica of a Fliegerchronograph 1939 Luftwaffe pilots watch. #944/2500 in a limited edition. Hanhart, now known more for their stopwatches, made the original pilot's watch for the Luftwaffe, and used the same matchining, dies and patterns to make the replica. I used to have an original (vintage) officer's watch, but I'm hard on my watches and it was too delicate to subject to my daily wear so I sold it. The movement on the replica is a manual-wind Valjoux 7760. I prefer military watches for their simple, austere designs and fast-read. 

http://www.marcoprozzo.com/hanhart.jpg_

 

I could never wear any watches and the reasoning was that they where to bulky. However, I love this watches minimalistic design and you claimed that most military watches have this kind of minimalism? If yes any models to suggest? Also at what price point are we talking about?


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Gbak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I could never wear any watches and the reasoning was that they where to bulky. However, I love this watches minimalistic design and you claimed that most military watches have this kind of minimalism? If yes any models to suggest? Also at what price point are we talking about? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Google "Flieger watch" and dig through all the results. There are a ton of companies who make that style watch and others closely resembling it. You can find your size and your price point if you look.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *appophylite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...It's my Dad's 50th birthday coming up this week and my mother and I wanted to get something special for him so we decided to get him a good, high end watch..._

 

It's my 51st in July. I promise you an even better face than your mom and dad if you do me the solid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have owned a beautiful Submariner for 9 years now, so if you surprise me, it should probably be an Omega.
 As a diver, I wanted the 2-tone bracelet with Sapphire dial, but no visible jewels, and no date/cyclops, but it cost twice as much. That would have made it more dressy, and I like to wear mine during diving, mountain. biking, and Ultimate Fighting Championships.


----------



## Palpatine

Yeah... normally I hate gold on a watch too...but that is really nice.
 Gotta love those Submariners!


----------



## John2e

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Palpatine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah... normally I hate gold on a watch too...but that is really nice.
 Gotta love those Submariners!_

 


 Same here but someone posted a picture of their Daytona with Gold accents. I want one


----------



## CrazyRay

Hello,
 Anyone have an opinion on the watches from MTM Special Ops?
 Overpriced, great deal, can find better somewhere else, buy it now (best deal around) which band do you prefer (metal, cloth or rubber), etc.

 BLACK WARRIOR 
 $545.00

http://www.specialopswatch.com/
















 SOLID 316L STAINLESS STEEL WATCH CASE AND BAND WITH DURABLE BLACK TIC PLATING.

 SWISS MOVEMENT 

 UNIDIRECTIONAL,
 STAINLESS STEEL, RATCHETING BEZEL.

 660FEET/200 METERS WATER RESISTANT.

 SCRATCH RESISTANT ANTI-REFLECTIVE SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL. 

 CARBON FIBRE DIAL.

 LOCKING, SCREW DOWN CROWN AND CASE BACK.

 INDEX AND HANDS COME WITH TRITIUM GAS TUBES WHICH WILL GLOW BRIGHTLY FOR 25 YEARS WITHOUT THE NEED FOR ANY EXTERNAL LIGHT SOURCE. 

 3 YEAR WARRANTY.

 LIMITED EDITION,
 EACH WATCH INDIVIDUALLY NUMBERED.


----------



## appophylite

The watch and I are back home!






 I think the next pictures are proof positive, that bad camera skills can ruin the impression that a good watch makes:














 It really is a lot more stunning in person than my pictures are able to make it out to be or even the previous stock photo makes it look!

 We've decided that instead of presenting it to him tomorrow morning (his birthday) when everyone is in a rush to get out and start the day, or at the surprise party planned for him in the evening, we're gonna surprise him with it tonight as he gets home a bit late from a meeting!


----------



## John2e

Very nice watch & very lucky dad


----------



## leftnose

This reminds me, does anyone know a good source for Mondaine watches? My dad's a railroad nut and I think one would be a nice father's day present.


----------



## MadDog5145

I think I have fallen in love:








 The new OMEGA Speedmaster Professional Apollo-Soyuz “35th anniversary”.
 Black meteorite dial with silvery finish subdials in rhodium-plated circling.
 Limited edition of 1,975 pieces.


----------



## mrarroyo

I had a 1975 version of that watch, it was stolen.


----------



## Bob_McBob

I'm not a big fan of that texture and how it affects the visibility of the dials. One of my favourite things about the Speedmaster is how well-designed the face is for readability compared to almost any other chrono.

 I also think special edition watches in general are pretty silly. They almost never look better than the original, and there are so many different "limited editions" that none of them are particularly special. It's just a cash cow for watch companies to get fondlers to spend more money. Other luxury goods like Leica rangefinders get a similar treatment, and it's usually pretty tacky.


----------



## leftnose

I agree that all the special editions of the Speedmaster are silly and, in general, I don't like them as well as the original because of the way that legibility is impacted. However, one thing I like on the latest versions of Speedy specials is the red tip to the chrono seconds hand. That's a nice touch. As much as I understand that they don't want to change the original version, that's a mod I'd welcome. It really helps with legibility and adds just a nice bit of color to really set things off.


----------



## Arainach

I'm not a fan of the artificial aging, sorry.


----------



## appophylite

The Speedmaster Pro is my dream watch, and I will have one on my wrist the minute I can afford to purchase it, and justify the purchase. I saw that meteorite faced special edition while perusing BaselWorld 2010 articles, and while I think it's an interesting touch, I too wish it detracted less from the legibility of the watch in the pictures.


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Arainach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not a fan of the artificial aging, sorry._

 

That dial is carved out of a meteorite. No artificial aging there


----------



## Audio-Omega

How much is that Speedmaster Professional Apollo-Soyuz ? I bet it's more than the original version.


----------



## Bob_McBob

$7500, apparently.


----------



## Aevum

theres a briefcase that has a market value of a bit more then $100,000 that has all the Nasa mission labeled Omega speedmasters, 

 my favorite is the eyes on the stars from the apollo 12 mission, with the snoopy on one of the subdials, but still, im not sure i want a hand winder,


----------



## nsx_23

Here's my new addition:


----------



## ka-boom

I love the versatility of this watch.

 (also posted on WUS)


----------



## ka-boom

Got this Swatch recently too. Love it!!


----------



## jinp6301

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This reminds me, does anyone know a good source for Mondaine watches? My dad's a railroad nut and I think one would be a nice father's day present._

 

x2

 I really want a mondaine for some reason


----------



## immtbiker

Ordered a Lum-Tec over a year ago. Was supposed to be ready in July. Wrote to Chris in August. He responded and told me it would be a little while longer. That was 9 months ago.

 I will now never buy a Lum-Tec watch. Would rather give my hard earned money to companies that keep in contact with their customer's.


----------



## ka-boom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 I will now never buy a Lum-Tec watch. Would rather give my hard earned money to companies that keep in contact with their customer's._

 


 I'm sure you're the _only_ customer Chris deals with. I've met Chris personally, and we joked about the mountain of emails and PM's he gets in a single day from all the forums, etc. It's entirely possible he just missed one, we're only human you know...

 Have you tried contacting them again?


----------



## immtbiker

Chris knows I was waiting, He didn't miss anything. If he did, then his bookkeeping needs some work.
 I can understand not having the particular model built yet, but I cannot understand the lack of customer service and re-negotiated ETA's.

 By you saying, "I'm sure you're the only customer Chris deals with", I feel that was a really uncool statement. It's as if I'm at at fault. Not sure that you meant it the way it sounded, but I always had respect for you, and that comment made me out to be the bad guy.
 I am usually a very mellow and patient person, but by not keeping me in the loop, and just dropping me by the wayside, that's just plain wrong. Every customer is important, and I've been quite patient.
 An ETA was given (from February to July), and if I didn't write Chris in August 2009, I never would have heard from him again, and I *did* contact him, and yet, 9 months later, nothing but silence.

 There is no excuse. He must be independently wealthy. I've worked in the service industry for 31 years, and if there's one thing that I've learned, that is, if you're not going to make a promised ETA, then most customer's would be happy with a new ETA. But silence, is what pisses customer's off.

 Not sure why you're defending him...you have your orders filled.


----------



## woof37

Accidents happen and people sometimes fall through the cracks, Immtbiker...you being a services professional, I'm sure you have a low tolerance for this kind of thing as you've made your living preventing such from happening. Chris is a nice guy, and I get the impression that he doesn't have a foolproof system for dealing with the volume of business (and prospective business, in cases like yours) he's come into. There are definitely self-serving jerks in the watch game, but Chris isn't among them. I'm sure he would be apologetic if you contacted him again with your concern.


----------



## ka-boom

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Chris knows I was waiting, He didn't miss anything. If he did, then his bookkeeping needs some work.
 I can understand not having the particular model built yet, but I cannot understand the lack of customer service and re-negotiated ETA's.

 By you saying, "I'm sure you're the only customer Chris deals with", I feel that was a really uncool statement. It's as if I'm at at fault. Not sure that you meant it the way it sounded, but I always had respect for you, and that comment made me out to be the bad guy.
 I am usually a very mellow and patient person, but by not keeping me in the loop, and just dropping me by the wayside, that's just plain wrong. Every customer is important, and I've been quite patient.
 An ETA was given (from February to July), and if I didn't write Chris in August 2009, I never would have heard from him again, and I *did* contact him, and yet, 9 months later, nothing but silence.

 There is no excuse. He must be independently wealthy. I've worked in the service industry for 31 years, and if there's one thing that I've learned, that is, if you're not going to make a promised ETA, then most customer's would be happy with a new ETA. But silence, is what pisses customer's off.

 Not sure why you're defending him...you have your orders filled._

 

I am not "defending" Chris, I have no reason to. You posted the same anti-Lum-tec remarks the _last_ time I posted pictures of my Lum-tec. If you browse around the official lum-tec forums here you will see nothing but people praising Chris for how much detail he puts into making sure his customers are happy. People send their watches in for cleaning, or to have their chrono hands aligned _perfectly_, to have bands installed, etc. He goes above what any watch company owner would do, and then some. This is not "defending" him, I'm just telling you how it is.

 But you didn't answer my questions:
 1. Have you contacted him since he "forgot" your last response?
 2. Are you going to argue me that we're only human and we make mistakes?

 You understand, Lum-tec is just 2 people: Chris and his brother Jason, to fulfill all the orders, packaging, repair, designing, and dealing with customers all over the world on every nitpicky issue imaginable. You seem like a sensible person, surely you can understand how 1 message might slip through the cracks. 

 Honestly, of all the watch forums I frequent, you are the first person I've read to have anything negative to say about Lum-tec customer service. I would bet you if you posted your comments in the lum-tec forum Chris will answer it personally within hours (most likely). Good luck.


----------



## John2e

Anyone see the new details mag. Some guy purchased a bunch of Rolexs and is refinishing them in all black. Stunning!


----------



## woof37

There are a few companies that do that, but it's obviously not cheap. Here's an LE Deepsea that I think is just killer.


----------



## John2e

Very nice


----------



## nsx_23

That is a sexy looking watch.


----------



## Kenny6007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I agree that all the special editions of the Speedmaster are silly and, in general, I don't like them as well as the original because of the way that legibility is impacted. However, one thing I like on the latest versions of Speedy specials is the red tip to the chrono seconds hand. That's a nice touch. As much as I understand that they don't want to change the original version, that's a mod I'd welcome. It really helps with legibility and adds just a nice bit of color to really set things off._

 

i do think that the speedmasters have been out of hand with all the special editions and the high number of pieces per SE but this one is probably one of my favorite but it also helps that it was a gift


----------



## Kenny6007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are a few companies that do that, but it's obviously not cheap. Here's an LE Deepsea that I think is just killer. 

 [IMGhttp://4.bp.blogspot.com/_eAZMZQV5eiE/SbO29zUPxmI/AAAAAAAABJc/GTTOtz_NUoo/s1600/SingleredDS12LR.jpg/IMG]_

 

the process to PVD is about $600 but also remember that it voids any type of warranty from the manufacturer but i guess it doesn't really matter when there's so many compentent watchmakers, i think i've only sent one piece back for warranty work .... all other times i've used a private watchmaker


----------



## Kenny6007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Arainach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not a fan of the artificial aging, sorry._

 

i agree .... if you want patina buy a vintage


----------



## immtbiker

If memory serves me right, 1969 was a year of many achievements (especially if you are a NY-er).
 In that year, the first man landed on the moon (giant step for mankind). My father bought a GTO (The Judge), the Knicks, Mets and Jets all won their sports championships, and, most importantly for this hobby, there was Woodstock.
 Not sure if a President or vice President was in trouble that year, also


----------



## Kenny6007

good morning guys .... since those were pretty much my first posts in this thread (as i never ventered out of the equipment forums) here's some of the collection although not all are still with me as with any hobby pieces come and go.





















 i don't wear/buy alot of watches made of gold but if i do i always opt for rose gold .... something about the softness and elegance of the color


----------



## MadDog5145

Wow, that's an impressive collection!


----------



## Kenny6007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow, that's an impressive collection!_

 

i've been into watches way way longer than headfi .... but i've always had a passion for music


----------



## immtbiker

Why 3 similar PAM 0112's in your collection?


----------



## Kenny6007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Why 3 similar PAM 0112's in your collection?_

 

the middle one is an 8 day radiomir you can tell by the larger case, no crownguard and the cushion shaped case .... if you look at them from the side (profile) you'll see much more difference as the radiomirs have a much sleeker case shape .... it has the samve movement of the rose gold 8 day posted in the last picture on the left 








 here you can see the similarities .... 

 the one on the right is a 2A and the one on the left is a PreA2 .... you can see the numbers and markers of both pieces have a bit of patina but the PreA2 on the left has a much nicer patina and the numerals are slightly fatter. i guess you can say the PreA2 is neo-vintage but i would say it's more one of the first mass produced and publicly sold pieces by panerai


----------



## Kenny6007

if you're referring to the one with the fifty fathoms and AP that's just the PreA2


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kenny6007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_the process to PVD is about $600 but also remember that it voids any type of warranty from the manufacturer but i guess it doesn't really matter when there's so many compentent watchmakers, i think i've only sent one piece back for warranty work .... all other times i've used a private watchmaker_

 

What I've heard is that if you send a watch back to Rolex that has been PVD'd, they'll polish off the finish or replace the case and charge you for it no ifs, ands, or buts.

 All the same, the PVD Submariners and DSSDs are hot!


----------



## Kenny6007

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *leftnose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What I've heard is that if you send a watch back to Rolex that has been PVD'd, they'll polish off the finish or replace the case and charge you for it no ifs, ands, or buts.

 All the same, the PVD Submariners and DSSDs are hot!_

 

that's probably an option but from what i know from friends that have had this done and they have some good connections within the dealers they're pretty much unservicable from rolex unless like you said it's all swapped out back to stock. obviously they'll just have a 3rd party service the watch as it's cheaper and just as reliable


----------



## Chrispy

Hey there watch-fi. I was wondering if you could help suggest a watch. I'd graduating from college soon, and its been a family tradition to get a nice watch for graduation. The one I really like most is this IWC portofino http://www.quochuong.net/webadmin/im...watch-992g.jpg Do you have suggestions for anything similar that is under say $ 1750 ?


----------



## MadDog5145

Another Breitling joins the family:


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Chrispy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey there watch-fi. I was wondering if you could help suggest a watch. I'd graduating from college soon, and its been a family tradition to get a nice watch for graduation. The one I really like most is this IWC portofino http://www.quochuong.net/webadmin/im...watch-992g.jpg Do you have suggestions for anything similar that is under say $ 1750 ?_

 

Hard to go wrong with an IWC...very timeless, classy watches. Would it be possible to save or otherwise be temporarily advanced the extra $$$ for your ideal watch? It's much better to pay a bit more for something you'll keep and will associate with your collegiate achievements.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another Breitling joins the family:_

 

Nice. Seen the new Superoceans yet?


----------



## MadDog5145

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice. Seen the new Superoceans yet?_

 

Yeah, and I'm not a fan. The mock-ups look decent, but any pics of it from Basel looks like crap:





 And don't get me started on the lack of lume on the bezel. I greatly prefer the now discontinued SOSF.


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MadDog5145* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, and I'm not a fan. The mock-ups look decent, but any pics of it from Basel looks like crap:

 And don't get me started on the lack of lume on the bezel. I greatly prefer the now discontinued SOSF._

 

It looks a lot better with the black chapter ring, I think. But yeah, a "diver" it is not.


----------



## roadcykler

Not a Breitling or Tag Heuer but I got this watch for my birthday. I've really liked the Skagen mesh band since I first saw one many years ago and I've finally gotten around to getting one.


----------



## upstateguy

My only mesh band






 USG


----------



## Kenny6007

just got my IWC5001 back from a friend, think i'm going to end up selling this one


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *woof37* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There are a few companies that do that, but it's obviously not cheap. Here's an LE Deepsea that I think is just killer. 

 *snip*_

 

Be aware that Rolex will change it back to its original condition and charge you for it if you send it back for repair.


----------



## leftnose

I can't say I especially like the look of the watch, but this is a pretty neat JLC.

Aston Martin - The Company - Partnerships - Jaeger-LeCoultre - AMVOX2 DBS Transponder Watch

 It'll lock and unlock your Aston Martin with a touch of the crystal


----------



## nineohtoo

Just ordered a Sinn 656 style Seiko SNKH63K by Yobokies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Time to sell my poor man's GSAR lol.


----------



## dj_mocok

Okay. Recently I am into Cartier watches. I must admit that they actually look nice. Can we have some Cartier pics please?


----------



## mrarroyo

My wife has a Cartier Tank two tone w/ a quartz movement. She likes it a lot but I much prefer her Rolex two tone dayjust w/ an auto winder. Will try to take a pic or two tomorrow.


----------



## dj_mocok

Yes please, we never get tired of watches pictures. Be it Cartier or Rolex.
 We never own a Cartier before, I was just wondering how their level of service in general is. Because let's admit it - their watches are not the best value out there, but I know they make it up in very beautiful, timeless design, and I hope they also have higher level of service to justify their prices as well...


----------



## SimD

Citizen Skyhawk. Didn't really like the metal bracelet so got a nice black strap.

 Love the watch.


----------



## dj_mocok

Still waiting for those Cartier Tank pics... 
 Looks like most women love Tank watches. I actually tried to ask my partner to get something better than that instead of Solo... but maybe I should just let her get a Tank Solo, it's cheapest in Cartier line and with the money left maybe I can get something else instead...
 Today we also tried on medium sized Santos 100. It looked nice on her, but I am not sure if it's wise to spend that much on ETA-based watch....


----------



## JDGAFFLIN

Wow, you guys have some amazing watches. 

 I only have 3, and they are quite modest. Here's 2 of 'em.


----------



## mrarroyo

This is my wife's Cartier Tank in two tone. She has had it almost 10 years and she loves it. Personally I wish I had bought the automatic instead of the quartz to avoid having to replace the batteries every 4 years or so. However she likes the lower profile allowed by the quartz movement.


----------



## wquiles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SimD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Citizen Skyhawk. Didn't really like the metal bracelet so got a nice black strap.

 Love the watch.
 (snip pic)_

 

I think it does look better with the black strap


----------



## SimD

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wquiles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it does look better with the black strap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks! It had to be made and then shipped all the way from Austria (I'm in Canada) haha.. it was a looong 5 weeks


----------



## dj_mocok

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This is my wife's Cartier Tank in two tone. She has had it almost 10 years and she loves it. Personally I wish I had bought the automatic instead of the quartz to avoid having to replace the batteries every 4 years or so. However she likes the lower profile allowed by the quartz movement._

 

Well at least you don't have to pay 400-500 bucks every 4-5 years to get it serviced. If she wants a thin watch with mechanical movement, check JLC.


----------



## Dublo7

Does anyone have any suggestions for a very small profile black analogue watch?
 I'd love the face and the band to be black.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dublo7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone have any suggestions for a very small profile black analogue watch?
 I'd love the face and the band to be black._

 

Isn't there a Skagen that fits the bill?


----------



## woof37

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Dublo7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does anyone have any suggestions for a very small profile black analogue watch?
 I'd love the face and the band to be black._

 

Define "very small"...all relative in the watch world. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As said before, Skagen is probably the most low-profile company I know of.


----------



## Dublo7

OK, I'm looking at these Skagen watches - these look perfect!

 Thanks guys


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SimD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Citizen Skyhawk. Didn't really like the metal bracelet so got a nice black strap.

 Love the watch.




_

 

Excellent choice! I think black leather straps almost always look better than metal bracelets on chronometers and sport watches.


----------



## TOM 1

Here's my watch...just back from repairs. I smashed the plexiglass somehow. I also had it serviced, and now it runs like clockwork. Based on the 1942 Panerai-Rolex Kampfschwimmer, it has an ETA 6497-1 manual Swiss movement, and a Mario Paci band.


----------



## joomongj

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SimD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Citizen Skyhawk. Didn't really like the metal bracelet so got a nice black strap.

 Love the watch.





_

 

I do like the look of it.


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS

*Love my Dive Timers....*


----------



## oldskoolboarder

New Lum-Tec C38 C4 owner
 Loving my new watch. My wife bought it for my bday. Black w/ orange lume.

 I've been looking for a 'new' watch for a while. Been contemplating used Rolexes, but struggling to determine if I could find a reputable dealer. Then I saw some articles on the black Rolex DLCs. Loved the look. I heard mention of Lum Tec and it went downhill from there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OUTSTANDING customer service. Why? My wife bought it last week, in the hopes of receiving it before my Sunday bday. It came on Thursday but when she opened the box, it was the wrong color. She checked her order and the mistake was on Lum-Tec's side. She emailed them and Chris replied, promising to take care of it. He shipped the correct watch and it arrived in time. He also made a generous offer to correct the mistake, which we declined. The fact that he went to that effort goes a long way in making me a long term customer. That kind of service gets my respect. Well done.


----------



## wquiles

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *TOM 1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's my watch...just back from repairs. I smashed the plexiglass somehow. I also had it serviced, and now it runs like clockwork. Based on the 1942 Panerai-Rolex Kampfschwimmer, it has an ETA 6497-1 manual Swiss movement, and a Mario Paci band.
 (snip pics)_

 

My Stowa also has a "manual" Swiss movement - I think it is very cool to have to manually wind it each morning - like you are somehow "connected" to your time piece


----------



## rsaavedra

Ok this thread needs a little quartz ruggedness. Here's my almost indestructible classic Casio G-Shock. Right now I hardly ever take it off my wrist. For a change I took it out to take this pic


----------



## TOM 1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wquiles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Stowa also has a "manual" Swiss movement - I think it is very cool to have to manually wind it each morning - like you are somehow "connected" to your time piece 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

.....and i love the realiability of the manual movements. My wife's watch broke, so she began using my Speedy, however she soon tired of winding the watch every morning (when she remembered).


----------



## fipple8

Mechanical watch winding, maintenance, etc., what author William Gibson dubbed the "Tamagotchi Gesture." Said Gibson, "They're pointless yet needful, comforting precisely because they require tending."

 I currently own about forty vintage watches, mostly Hamiltons. They're my "little friends."


----------



## RimmerDK

Like it for the classic, slightly understated appearance. 

 Keeps time rather well, but is due for a service I think.


----------



## SimD

Out of curiosity, how do you guys/gals where your watches?

 If I'm dressing casual, I tend to wear my watch with the dial inward (inside the forearm).

 If I am dressing more for business or for a formal event, I wear it "normally".

 Also I tend to switch the hands.. Left usually for formal and when writing (I'm right-handed), but on the right hand for the other days...

 Is this weird?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SimD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Out of curiosity, how do you guys/gals where your watches?

 If I'm dressing casual, I tend to wear my watch with the dial inward (inside the forearm).

 If I am dressing more for business or for a formal event, I wear it "normally".

 Also I tend to switch the hands.. Left usually for formal and when writing (I'm right-handed), but on the right hand for the other days...

 Is this weird?_

 

Where do I wear it, or how do I wear it? On my wrist!


----------



## appophylite

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SimD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Out of curiosity, how do you guys/gals where your watches?

 If I'm dressing casual, I tend to wear my watch with the dial inward (inside the forearm).

 If I am dressing more for business or for a formal event, I wear it "normally".

 Also I tend to switch the hands.. Left usually for formal and when writing (I'm right-handed), but on the right hand for the other days...

 Is this weird?_

 

I always wear it with the dial facing out, on my left wrist with a band only just tight (loose enough that I can still comfortably push the little finger on my other hand between the band and my wrist. 

 My biggest pet peeve with wearing watches is the people who buy a watch of any sort with a metal band and then insist on leaving the band unsized so the band is always twice the diameter of the wrist and the watch just flops around. My dad wore his last two watches like that, until we bought him his current watch which, by some amazing stroke, was exactly the right size for him stock out of the box.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SimD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is this weird?_

 

To me, it's weird that you switch wrists. I'd don't think I could get away from looking at my left wrist.

 When I'm doing physical labor, mowing the lawn, clearing brush, light carpentry work, etc, I wear my watch (generally a G-Shock for these activities) dial facing in. All other times, the dial faces out. I'm right handed and wear my wrist on my left wrist.


----------



## Aevum

theres actually a g-shock 5600 with all the trimmings, a metal/resine link bracelet, atomic clock syncronization, solar powred, inverted screen (white numbers on black screen) Casio Watches - G Shock Atomic - GW-M5600BC from Tiktox.com i would pick one up if it wasnt for having just ordered a new seiko alpinist, 
 theres also one directed at surfers which has a tide indicator,

 Edit : 
 heres a video review of it, 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAp309QFiVk


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_theres actually a g-shock 5600 with all the trimmings, a metal/resine link bracelet, atomic clock syncronization, solar powred, inverted screen (white numbers on black screen) Casio Watches - G Shock Atomic - GW-M5600BC from Tiktox.com i would pick one up if it wasnt for having just ordered a new seiko alpinist_

 

This is the G-Shock that i have except mine is black on white display. I find myself wearing it more and more in favor of my mechanicals


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Ok so looking for a 75-150 dollar watch that has epic amounts of LUME. Suggestions?


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DanTheMiataMan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ok so looking for a 75-150 dollar watch that has epic amounts of LUME. Suggestions?_

 

*Seiko Divers are Legendary Lume Monsters if you are into tool timers...*


----------



## Aevum

i know, i just ordered a sarb059


----------



## SimD

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where do I wear it, or how do I wear it? On my wrist! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OMG. GIANT brain fart right there.. Wear... I meant wear.. haha. Thanks for catching that.

 Yeah I guess I am weird for switching wrists.. I honestly don't know WHY I do it, I just do.. Without thinking, in the morning, I'll just place in on one of my wrists..


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SimD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_OMG. GIANT brain fart right there.. Wear... I meant wear.. haha. Thanks for catching that.

 Yeah I guess I am weird for switching wrists.. I honestly don't know WHY I do it, I just do.. Without thinking, in the morning, I'll just place in on one of my wrists.._

 

I'm left handed, but wearing a watch on my right wrist feels weird, so I just wear them on the left.


----------



## HeadCred

I consider myself a bit of an expert on this following company, and could pawn away many words while recommending them highly. if pictures are worth a million words, here's my three million wordcount essay on Tokyoflash watches:


----------



## mmayer167

Nice watches everybody! here is a picture of my Stuhrling, nothing special but it intrigues me and I love wearing it!


----------



## n00b

seiko on a zulu strap


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





n00b said:


> seiko on a zulu strap


 
  Nice looking!!


----------



## nineohtoo

My dressier watch, and my watch for everything else. Still need to paint the G on my watch illumination button though.


----------



## rsaavedra

Nineohtoo, nice photo!


----------



## rsaavedra

Quote: 





n00b said:


> seiko on a zulu strap


 

 Nice colors, that red with the black and white.


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

Are Invicta and Bulova watches as good as higher end Citizen/Seiko($300-500) watches or are they in the same league as Fossil/Diesel watches?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





theawesomesauceshow said:


> Are Invicta and Bulova watches as good as higher end Citizen/Seiko($300-500) watches or are they in the same league as Fossil/Diesel watches?


 
  Bulova, probably yes, and Invicta, probably not quite.  It's pretty hard to beat the bang for the buck with the Seiko and Citizens in that price range.  I have all four of the brands, and you could do worse.  Just keep in mind the quality of the time piece will vary more with Invicta than what you'll find in the other brands mentioned.


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

thanks, just saw Invicta @ JC Penny store and thought their design is nice but know nothing/have not heard of their brand.  I guess I will be sticking to Citizen and Seiko watches(I do agree that their quality to price ratio can't be beat)


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





theawesomesauceshow said:


> thanks, just saw Invicta @ JC Penny store and thought their design is nice but know nothing/have not heard of their brand.  I guess I will be sticking to Citizen and Seiko watches(I do agree that their quality to price ratio can't be beat)


 

 The stuff that Invicta sells with their $1k+ MSRP can be had for well under $500, and many of those models are quite nice.


----------



## mangamonster

Pathfinder PAW1500Y-1 Solar Atomic (blacked out version)


----------



## fhuang

your g shock looks great already
  
  Quote: 





nineohtoo said:


> My dressier watch, and my watch for everything else. Still need to paint the G on my watch illumination button though.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Is Tissot Touch a reliable watch ?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Is Tissot Touch a reliable watch ?


 
  Absolutely, in my experience.  I currently own several, and they've all been flawless.  The originals are not as waterproof as I like, but I've never tested their waterproofness.  They have some new Diver models that are on my list and have 200m water resistance ratings.


----------



## drewjp

My watches: Seiko Samurai Titanium, Casio Edifice Chrono, Hamilton Khaki SWAT limited edition

  And a former favorite, my old Seiko 5:


----------



## PabloDiner

a silver Citizen Eco Drive solar driven watch. its nice to never change batteries


----------



## Audio-Omega

kwkarth, did your Tissot Touch come with leather band ?


----------



## taylor

I have a stainless steel Kenneth Cole Reaction watch. Certainly not as nice as some of the ones you guys have, but it has sentimental value to me.
   
  It's "water resistant", although in practicer I have found that on very humid days there will be some condensation on the inside of the glass, which will dissipate over time.
   
  How do you guys clean your stainless steel watches? Over the years, it has accumulated some grime in the area between the links, which I can't reach with a cloth or anything like that. Is there an effective cleaning method that won't damage the polished finish?


----------



## Aevum




----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





taylor said:


> *How do you guys clean your stainless steel watches? *Over the years, it has accumulated some grime in the area between the links, which I can't reach with a cloth or anything like that. Is there an effective cleaning method that won't damage the polished finish?


 
   
  Water resistant watches can be washed with soap and water with the stem down, and the bands scrubbed with a brush to remove grime.  Do don't want to immerse it though.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> kwkarth, did your Tissot Touch come with leather band ?


 

 One is all titanium, including the band, the other two are titanium cases which came with custom rubber/silicone bands with titanium deployment clasps.  I don't believe I've ever seen a T-touch with a leather band.  The attachment point is custom so conventional bands cannot be used.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





taylor said:


> I have a stainless steel Kenneth Cole Reaction watch. Certainly not as nice as some of the ones you guys have, but it has sentimental value to me.
> 
> It's "water resistant", although in practicer I have found that on very humid days there will be some condensation on the inside of the glass, which will dissipate over time.
> 
> How do you guys clean your stainless steel watches? Over the years, it has accumulated some grime in the area between the links, which I can't reach with a cloth or anything like that. Is there an effective cleaning method that won't damage the polished finish?


 

 Nice post by USG on cleaning a water resistant wristwatch.  For a non water resistant watch, the best thing to do is to remove the band and clean it separately from the watch itself.  When it's dry, reattach.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Nice post by USG on cleaning a water resistant wristwatch.  For a non water resistant watch, the best thing to do is to remove the band and clean it separately from the watch itself.  When it's dry, reattach.


 

 100%...........   and also for vintage watches with dubious seals.  If you're not sure, follow KW's instructions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  For watches that get condensation on the crystal, we used to dry them over 25 watt light bulbs with the stems out.
   
  USG


----------



## freckling

Does anyone know where is the most reliable place to buy watches, like an Omega Constellation (similar to Head-Fi and Audiogon)?


----------



## Treble

Love this watch (TAG Heuer Formula 1), been wearing it everyday for 2 years now and has yet shown hardly any signs of wear


----------



## Aevum

i love the formula 1 series but always had 2 major issues,
  the bisel always looks alot like plastic,
  and they only make quartz versions as far as i know,


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





freckling said:


> Does anyone know where is the most reliable place to buy watches, like an Omega Constellation (similar to Head-Fi and Audiogon)?


 

 From a reputable, authorized, local Omega dealer.  If you need a name for the Omega dealer I do business with, let me know.


----------



## freckling

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> From a reputable, authorized, local Omega dealer.  If you need a name for the Omega dealer I do business with, let me know.


 

 I guess I meant vintage Omega Constellations.  New ones are unfortunately out of my price range =(


----------



## shaqdaddy86

For those of us with limited budgets what are some recommendations around the 100 dollar range? I was looking at something like:

   
http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BM8240-03E-Eco-Drive-Black-Leather/dp/B000EQS1D8
   
  any thoughts?


----------



## drewjp

That's a nice, clean looking watch. And Citizens are amazing for the money! Citizen, Seiko, Seiko 5, or even a used Hamilton are my recommendations if you don't have a large budget.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





drewjp said:


> That's a nice, clean looking watch. And Citizens are amazing for the money! Citizen, Seiko, Seiko 5, or even a used Hamilton are my recommendations if you don't have a large budget.


 

 x2


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





			
				taylor said:
			
		

> How do you guys clean your stainless steel watches? Over the years, it has accumulated some grime in the area between the links, which I can't reach with a cloth or anything like that. Is there an effective cleaning method that won't damage the polished finish?


 
  I use Simichrome polish. For the hard spots, use a tooth brush to apply, and for getting it out of the nooks and crannies, use a soft toothbrush to polish. It leave a protective barrier so it wont get dirty as easy, next time.


----------



## Nisbeth

I use something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Sonic-Wave-CD-2800-Ultrasonic-Eyeglass/dp/B001DKDAVW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=jewelry&qid=1275749185&sr=8-2
   
  It's very effective at getting grime out of old bracelets etc. If the watch is waterproof, I just drop it in, otherwise you have to take the bracelet off.
   
   
  /U.


----------



## rasmushorn

The local Rolex dealer stopped carrying Fortis so they put all the Fortis watches on sale 50% off!! So since I had been to that store looking at Fortis at least 20 times over the last years now was my time. I love the brand, the design. I love this watch since it takes the best from a Flieger and a Diver watch and melts it into one.


----------



## Wildcard30

Very nice.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> The local Rolex dealer stopped carrying Fortis so they put all the Fortis watches on sale 50% off!! So since I had been to that store looking at Fortis at least 20 times over the last years now was my time. I love the brand, the design. I love this watch since it takes the best from a Flieger and a Diver watch and melts it into one.


 
  Nice watch!


----------



## drewjp

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> The local Rolex dealer stopped carrying Fortis so they put all the Fortis watches on sale 50% off!! So since I had been to that store looking at Fortis at least 20 times over the last years now was my time. I love the brand, the design. I love this watch since it takes the best from a Flieger and a Diver watch and melts it into one.


 
  That is the best looking Fortis I've ever seen! Congrats!


----------



## DieselDan

This is what I'm wearing lately... Oakley Blade.


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Check out one of my graduation presents from my parents!! It is my first real watch, aside from a couple of Fossil's and Nike's.


----------



## rasmushorn

NICE Luminox! Congratulations with the graduation and the new watch


----------



## kwkarth

Yes, congrats on both the watch and more importantly, the graduation!!


----------



## appophylite

Congrats!


----------



## unl3a5h3d

Thanks guys!


----------



## intoflatlines

I just got my Bachelor's degree and my aunt wants to get me a watch <$500. I have an allergy to metals containing nickel (pretty much all stainless steel). Do you know of some decent brands/models of watches that do not have a backing that contains nickel? I'm looking for an analog watch, preferably silver or black in color (I know this will make it more difficult), with a date display. I'm also a fan of watches with a rotating bezel for timing purposes, but this isn't 100% necessary. Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## lazard

Rolex Submariner 50th Anniversary Edition


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





lazard said:


> Rolex Submariner 50th Anniversary Edition


 

 Beautiful!


----------



## rasmushorn

A true beauty!


----------



## dj_mocok

Recently my partner is the one having all the nice watches... Won't be my turn til late next year I'm afraid...


----------



## Paganini Alfredo

My father gave me this puppy two years back. I don't wear it a lot cause the face is large and people poke fun about it, making me self conscious. Plus its more of a "grower".


----------



## swbf2cheater

Yes, I have a problem :[  Im addicted to watches and headphones.  The 2nd from the left on the top row is a batman.  Hard to see, its a darker black metal ontop of a slightly lighter black metal.  :3


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





paganini alfredo said:


> My father gave me this puppy two years back. I don't wear it a lot cause the face is large and people poke fun about it, making me self conscious. Plus its more of a "grower".


 

 Earnst Benz watches are classics!  I love mine.  Awesome watch!!


----------



## mrarroyo

I agree, that Earnst Benz is gorgeous!


----------



## rasmushorn

I know it is not a mechanical automatic watch. But this is my outdoor watch for running and trekking.


----------



## patalp

My watch was pretty cheap and it's nothing too special, but I like the clean design of it.. and the fact I don't have to worry about accidentally banging it up or getting it dirty. The backplate says its a Seiko 7T92-0DX0.


----------



## marvin

Got a nifty bonus at work, which lead to a new (to me) MKII LRRP GMT.
   
  Pic below is my watch on the last owner's wrist.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





marvin said:


> Got a nifty bonus at work, which lead to a new (to me) MKII LRRP GMT.
> 
> Pic below is my watch on the last owner's wrist.


 

 Wow - looks fantastic! What a beautifull watch.


----------



## sp70

Just bought an Invicta Pro Diver 9937OB on a crazy good 24-hour deal with my last paycheck, too good a deal to pass up. Can't wait to get it, it has the (finally) exact watch specs i've been looking for in the price margin I want to pay. 
   
  Also, sorry if this isn't quite the right place, but I figured i'd ask if anyone would be interested in a vintage Movado Museum series? Was given to me as a gift, but it doesn't fit me anymore, and though it has a few scratches, and probably needs some loving care - it still runs and keeps excellent time, it looks exactly like this: http://cgi.ebay.com/Mens-Swiss-MOVADO-CLASSIC-SE-Sports-Edition-Watch-/370046955047?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Wristwatches&hash=item5628846e27 It doesn't fit my wrist anymore and I kinda need to recoup some of what I just spent, so i'm willing to let it go for a bargain. PM with offers if you're interested. sp70.


----------



## ugottech

This was my graduation gift and while it isn't terribly flashy, I like the look and the fact that it takes me a second to tell what time it is when I glance down. Its really comfortable too, and I enjoy the feel of leather as much if not moreso than metal. It's a stock photo, but I'll upload a real one later


----------



## revolink24

Okay, I need some help.
   
  I'm looking for a watch around $300, fairly understated, but elegant and reliable. Can be either automatic or quartz. I want nothing less than a sapphire crystal face. I would prefer to have one with a date function, and would absolutely love a skeleton watch (one with a transparent back, not face.) Not too much color, although a little blue or green wouldn't hurt. No gold. Leather or metal band. Mostly though, anything reasonably sized (I don't like big watches, my wrists are incredibly small) and classy and between $250 and $350.'
   
  Edit: What do you guys think of this watch?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Okay, I need some help.
> 
> I'm looking for a watch around $300, fairly understated, but elegant and reliable. Can be either automatic or quartz. I want nothing less than a sapphire crystal face. I would prefer to have one with a date function, and would absolutely love a skeleton watch (one with a transparent back, not face.) Not too much color, although a little blue or green wouldn't hurt. No gold. Leather or metal band. Mostly though, anything reasonably sized (I don't like big watches, my wrists are incredibly small) and classy and between $250 and $350.'
> 
> Edit: What do you guys think of this watch?


 

 Tissot makes a mighty fine watch for the money.  You can't go wrong with that one.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Okay, I need some help.
> 
> I'm looking for a watch around $300, fairly understated, but elegant and reliable. Can be either automatic or quartz. I want nothing less than a sapphire crystal face. I would prefer to have one with a date function, and would absolutely love a skeleton watch (one with a transparent back, not face.) Not too much color, although a little blue or green wouldn't hurt. No gold. Leather or metal band. Mostly though, anything reasonably sized (I don't like big watches, my wrists are incredibly small) and classy and between $250 and $350.'
> 
> Edit: What do you guys think of this watch?


 
  The watch you are linking to is beautiful. But are you in the US or EU or..??


----------



## revolink24

I'm in the US.
   
  My budget has grown a little bit, and now I'm just debating between that Tissot (here) and this Hamilton. Does anyone have any suggestions? At this point I'm thinking that I might prefer the Tissot still.


----------



## LordofDoom

I think if your budget has grown and you still like the Tissot, to try to get the Tissot with the stainless steel bracelet instead of the strap.  The strap is a pretty cheap buy, so it can be had at a later date if you want it (or some other aftermarket strap that can be swapped on).


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> I'm in the US.
> 
> My budget has grown a little bit, and now I'm just debating between that Tissot (here) and this Hamilton. Does anyone have any suggestions? At this point I'm thinking that I might prefer the Tissot still.


 

 I guess it depends on the style you're after.  IMHO, the Tissot is twice the watch and at least twice the value.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





lordofdoom said:


> I think if your budget has grown and you still like the Tissot, to try to get the Tissot with the stainless steel bracelet instead of the strap.  The strap is a pretty cheap buy, so it can be had at a later date if you want it (or some other aftermarket strap that can be swapped on).


 

 Good suggestion.


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





lordofdoom said:


> I think if your budget has grown and you still like the Tissot, to try to get the Tissot with the stainless steel bracelet instead of the strap.  The strap is a pretty cheap buy, so it can be had at a later date if you want it (or some other aftermarket strap that can be swapped on).


 

 This is excellent advice. Always buy watches on a bracelet and swap to a strap if desired.  It's much easier and cheaper to buy a strap in the aftermarket than a bracelet.  Personally, I wear all my watches on straps, alligator, leather, nylon but they're all bough on bracelets if possible.


----------



## TekeRugburn

my everyday watches.... the good ones are in the safe deposity box


----------



## revolink24

Thanks guys, I think I'll be getting that Tissot with the bracelet. Would you get the leather band at a Tissot dealer? There aren't any near me and I can't find any online. I know I could get aftermarket ones, but I would really like a genuine one.
   
  Edit: I actually found some... for $300. I guess if I got the bracelet, I would be getting a third-party band.
  More edit: Nevermind, do these look right?
  Even more edit: Amazon puts the strap width at 19, and the only 19mm one at that site does not include the buckle. Grr.
  I prefer the look of the leather, so I might just get that and save the $100 ($200ish by the time I get the extra leather band)


----------



## mrarroyo

Good choice on the Tissot, enjoy it.


----------



## Sumflow

​


----------



## amp74

Left to right:
  Omega Speedmaster Schumacher edition. bought it for myself for graduation in '98
  Zodiac seadragon chrono bought on a whim on vacation in caymans
  tag hauer aquaracer chrono given to me by my wife on our honeymoon
  panerai luminor regatta 1950 rattrapante (replica!!! original retails for stoopid money) given to me by my wife for fathers day this year and to commemorate the birth of our second child next week!!! Here's to cheap watches from here on out.
   
  i love watches.....


----------



## intoflatlines

Hey guys. I'm deciding between a Citizen BJ2060-58E and AV0021-52H. I don't know anything about watches. Which do you think is a better buy? I plan to wear it to work and out in the town, but no sports with it on. Thanks in advance, and please let me know what other info you need.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





intoflatlines said:


> Hey guys. I'm deciding between a Citizen BJ2060-58E and AV0021-52H. I don't know anything about watches. Which do you think is a better buy? I plan to wear it to work and out in the town, but no sports with it on. Thanks in advance, and please let me know what other info you need.


 

 They're both good watches.  Which style appeals to you more?  I have the AV0021-52H and a Citizen AquaLand Pro Diver similar to the BJ2060, but it's a commemorative model.  The AV0021 is a rather unique movement and very accurate.  The stop watch second hand moves in 1/5 second increments so it moves smoothly like an auto mechanical watch.  Best of luck!


----------



## kwkarth

This is the Aqualand that I have;


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *revolink24* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Edit: I actually found some... for $300. I guess if I got the bracelet, I would be getting a third-party band.
> More edit: Nevermind, do these look right?
> Even more edit: Amazon puts the strap width at 19, and the only 19mm one at that site does not include the buckle. Grr.
> I prefer the look of the leather, so I might just get that and save the $100 ($200ish by the time I get the extra leather band)


 

 Are you really that stuck on the OEM strap?  If not, check out some of the strap dealers like Watch Prince, mywatchmaker.net, Lone Star, Sirtoli and others.  There are an infinite number of watch straps in every color and style imaginable and I'm sure you can get something close to the Tissot strap for under $100.
   
  My personal favorite brand of straps is Di-Modell.  More than once, I've compromised the exact look I wanted to buy a Di-Modell strap.  Their higher end straps with the perforated lining and loop anchor are really good.  Throw in a mywatchmaker.net deployant and they'll last a long time.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> Are you really that stuck on the OEM strap?  If not, check out some of the strap dealers like Watch Prince, mywatchmaker.net, Lone Star, Sirtoli and others.  There are an infinite number of watch straps in every color and style imaginable and I'm sure you can get something close to the Tissot strap for under $100.
> 
> My personal favorite brand of straps is Di-Modell.  More than once, I've compromised the exact look I wanted to buy a Di-Modell strap.  Their higher end straps with the perforated lining and loop anchor are really good.  Throw in a mywatchmaker.net deployant and they'll last a long time.


 
  Good advice!!


----------



## revolink24

One last question guys, is it possible to get a Tissot from an authorized dealer on the internet? I only ask because the nearest Tissot dealer is 50 miles away and I don't want to deal with a grey market warranty-less unserviceable Tissot. I'm willing to spend a bit more for it to be truly legit. If there are any authorized internet sellers it would be great. If not, I'll have to go to the dealer.


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


revolink24 said:


> One last question guys, is it possible to get a Tissot from an authorized dealer on the internet? I only ask because the nearest Tissot dealer is 50 miles away and I don't want to deal with a grey market warranty-less unserviceable Tissot. I'm willing to spend a bit more for it to be truly legit. If there are any authorized internet sellers it would be great. If not, I'll have to go to the dealer.


 

 Very often authorized dealers are not permitted to sell over the internet.  However, they are allowed to sell over the phone.  Call your Tissot dealer and ask for their best price.  Then call a few others and compare.  Also, go to some of the good watch forums, especially watchuseek.com, and ask if there is a 'preferred' forum dealer.  Typically these dealers give very deep discounts if you happen to mention that you heard of them through the forum as it is business they would not have gotten otherwise.  The watchuseek Omega dealer was truly excellent when I bought my sapphire sandwich Speedmaster.  He even asked me to measure my wrist and he sized the bracelet perfectly.  Double digit percentage points cheaper than the cheapest dealer in Chicago, too.


----------



## chum_2000_uk

Lots of Seiko owners here - great to see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 they are great watches... I have two Arcturas right now:
   
  <a href="http://s52.photobucket.com/albums/g2/chum_2000_uk/?action=view&current=IMG_0150.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i52.photobucket.com/albums/g2/chum_2000_uk/IMG_0150.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
   
  Sorry about the terrible quality photo of them, I couldn't be bothered to take a decent pic - just used my iPhone and the light wasn't great.
   
  I have also owned a few Omega Seamaster Chronometers in the past, I'll have to dig up the pics off my old hard drive at some point. For anyone who knows the model numbers of the Seamasters I have owned two 2531.80.00's and one 2225.80.00. I miss them so much, sold them because I couldn't justify having such expensive watches as a student. Now I'm earning, when my wage goes up a bit I will buy another at some point, or maybe something a little different. Would really love a Rolex Daytona, but again, I'm not sure I could justify spending that much on a watch! Maybe in 30 or so years when I retire!
   
  The Seikos will do for now. They are bomb proof! These Arcturas are autos, but will keep moving for up to six months on a full charge if you don't wear them! In many ways they are built just as well as the Seamasters, but I do have a real soft spot for Omega watches, they are beautiful.


----------



## chum_2000_uk

How do we now post pics directly rather than links like in my above post? img codes dont seem to work the same as they did since the site has changed?


----------



## intoflatlines

I'm considering buying this watch (Swiss Army Dive Master): http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Swiss-Army-Master-241262/dp/B0016ZSYKQ/ref=reg_hu-wl_item-added
   
  Thoughts? I wish it had numeric markings instead of just dots and was a little less bulky looking, but I like the titanium bracelet and case, sapphire crystal, and rotating bezel.


----------



## Aevum

i think amazon has tissot,


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





intoflatlines said:


> I'm considering buying this watch (Swiss Army Dive Master): http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-Swiss-Army-Master-241262/dp/B0016ZSYKQ/ref=reg_hu-wl_item-added
> 
> Thoughts? I wish it had numeric markings instead of just dots and was a little less bulky looking, but I like the titanium bracelet and case, sapphire crystal, and rotating bezel.


 

 Personally, that kind of money, I'd rather go for an automatic/mechanical/kinetic over a quartz movement, but on the other note, I think it's a rather nice looking watch overall. I used to prefer number markings at the hours but ever since we got my dad his new Rolex, I've taken a liking to the diver style of dots and dashes at the hour markings instead. It looks very nice when the lume is fully charged and it is very dark.
   
   
   
  On another note, a friend of mine from work needed a loan of about $30 dollars and asked for it last time I was at work. I was working over for another guy so I normally don't get to work with this guy but I loaned him the cash. Since he wasn't sure when we'd see each other again and when he'd be able to pay me back, he went ahead and gave me this watch that he was wearing that he hasn't been very happy with at all:
   

   
  With a 52 mm case diameter, this watch is huge! And heavy! Not to mention bulky, with that gigantic screw-on cover cap for the stem. But its so much fun! It's been making a great conversation piece, and despite the fact that I haven't had much use in the last couple of weeks for the GMT feature, I really like having it, especially when I'll be doing some traveling again. And the tritium lume is fantastic when fully charged, showing up nearly as brightly as the lume on my Dad's submariner. All in all, rather please with a $30 investment for a watch.


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote: 





appophylite said:


> And the tritium lume is fantastic when fully charged, showing up nearly as brightly as the lume on my Dad's submariner. All in all, rather please with a $30 investment for a watch.


 

 It does look quite boss (especially if that kind of size is acceptable on you).  Although it i_s tritnite (a type of luminescent paint), _not_ t__ritium (radioactive H3 that glows on its own from the energy it naturally emits)._


----------



## appophylite

My bad, you are correct! Confused myself since I spent the last week I was at work looking at diver watches with tritium tube markers...
   
  Yeah, when I was younger, I never did care about big watches and preferred reasonably sized digital watches. But once I moved to analog watches, I found that I didn't particularly care for watches that had too small a dial. My parents bought be a new watch a year back that has a 45 mm dial and since then I've been hooked on large watches. Now this Invicta is personally too large to be anything more than a casual/work/outdoor fun watch, but it works very well in those circumstances.


----------



## shane55

One of my faves...
   

   
   
  shane


----------



## shane55

Another fave...


----------



## shane55

And a workhorse...


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





aevum said:


> i think amazon has tissot,


 

 Of course it does, hell, it also has all the super high end brands (Rolex, Omega, etc.) But thats strictly grey market without warranty.


----------



## MadDog5145

My Omega Electric Blue finally gets a brother to play with:






   
  (Gah I hate this new forum software! Now I have to add each image individually instead of mass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 generated by Photobucket. What a pain!)


----------



## markmaxx

Is the Rolex new or used? Nice looking watch.... 
  
  Quote: 





maddog5145 said:


> My Omega Electric Blue finally gets a brother to play with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MadDog5145

Rolex is used. I have yet to buy a new watch over $1000. The depreciation on a new timepiece is just too killer. And the value on used timpieces right now are too good to pass up.


----------



## Uncle Erik

maddog5145 said:


> Rolex is used. I have yet to buy a new watch over $1000. The depreciation on a new timepiece is just too killer. And the value on used timpieces right now are too good to pass up.






 I completely agree. You take a massive hit on new watches and there are some really excellent values used now, too. Also, the cost of a service on most new watches has skyrocketed recently. I still love my watches, but I haven't bought for awhile and think that my collecting is mostly done. I'm going to stick to collecting stuff with reasonable repair costs or that I can service myself.


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> I completely agree. You take a massive hit on new watches and there are some really excellent values used now, too. Also, the cost of a service on most new watches has skyrocketed recently. I still love my watches, but I haven't bought for awhile and think that my collecting is mostly done. I'm going to stick to collecting stuff with reasonable repair costs or that I can service myself.


 

 Used is definitely the way to go with some watches - especially when the prior owner(s) take very good care of the timepieces. I also practically gawked when I saw what the typical costs that were quoted for servicing a Rolex were: especially considering Rolex recommends doing so once every couple of years (like my dad ever will). I much prefer going through the used market and vintage markets for watches these days.


----------



## shane55

So... what are you wearing today?


----------



## shane55

Happy 4th of July !


----------



## Audio-Omega

Is that Rolex Submariner more comfortable to wear than that Omega Seamaster ?


----------



## intoflatlines

I've changed my mind yet again.. Now I'm thinking of going for a Junkers G-38 Titanium watch.. It has an [size=x-small]ETA 2824-2 movement, which is supposedly pretty decent? [/size]
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Junkers-Titanium-Swiss-Automatic-6272-2/dp/B003IPNRSG/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1278390988&sr=1-9
   
  I want to get the one that Long Island Watch advertises as having a solid titanium bracelet, but the Junkers' German website (translated using Google) says that the bracelet is stainless steel.. Not sure what should do. I have a metal allergy so I need either a titanium bracelet or a leather band. How easy is it to purchase a true titanium bracelet that will fit on this watch?


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Is that Rolex Submariner more comfortable to wear than that Omega Seamaster ?


 

 The ladies at Ben Bridge Jewelers let me try on both while I was there trying to pick one out for my dad. Between the old Rolex Submariner style (16610 family of movements) and the Seamaster, I had to hand it to the Seamaster personally. But between the new Rolex Submariner style (116610 family of movements) and the Seamaster, I think it really will come down to your preference in appearance and weight overall. They are both very comfortable on the original bracelet but I think the Rolex tends to feel a bit heavier on the wrist than the Seamaster. The difference between the two styles of Rolex Submariner really makes a difference through. The newer model uses the new clasp that just feels much better against the wrist than the older style clasp.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I should have bought a submariner when it was cheaper.


----------



## appophylite

Not too late to still get one. The Ben Bridge in Anchorage still had a couple of the older style last I checked. They've stopped production of the older 16610 but there is still stock out in stores and it'll probably still be available for a bit.


----------



## shane55

Today's wear...


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





intoflatlines said:


> I've changed my mind yet again.. Now I'm thinking of going for a Junkers G-38 Titanium watch.. It has an [size=x-small]ETA 2824-2 movement, which is supposedly pretty decent? [/size]
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Junkers-Titanium-Swiss-Automatic-6272-2/dp/B003IPNRSG/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1278390988&sr=1-9
> 
> I want to get the one that Long Island Watch advertises as having a solid titanium bracelet, but the Junkers' German website (translated using Google) says that the bracelet is stainless steel.. Not sure what should do. I have a metal allergy so I need either a titanium bracelet or a leather band. How easy is it to purchase a true titanium bracelet that will fit on this watch?


 


 not sure where to get a titanium bracelet, i do know Tissot has a titanium T-Touch though thats in the price range of that watch. how bad is your allergy? I have a slight reaction when wearing certain steel bands myself, mostly i get black marks where the bracelet touches my skin (sides of the wrist), happens whenever i wear the Navitimer Bracelet in the sun and was alot worse when i wore my friends Rolex Sub for a few hours..but its just a chemical reaction not an actual Allergy though as i do still wear these wihtout any real problem. there is a SWEET whitefaced Breitling Aerospace on ebay now i been looking at, its probably the most normal nonblingy Breitling i ever seen.


----------



## intoflatlines

I tried the T-Touch watches but I'm not a fan of the styling on it. My allergy is not so severe that I'll die if I contact the metal, but I get itchy rashes wherever I have prolonged contact with metal (e.g., watches, back of the button on a pair of jeans, etc.). I really do like the looks of that Junkers watch, plus it's an automatic movement as opposed to a battery based one.. I just haven't seen many reviews out there for that brand. Hopefully someone on here has some experience with it: Junkers G-38 Titanium, ETA 2824-2 movement.


----------



## revolink24

The Titanium T-Classics look much nicer, IMHO.
   
http://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T34-7-481-61-T-Classic-Desire-Titanium/dp/B000HDG4WS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1278520984&sr=8-1
   
  Unfortunately, it's quartz.
   
  The 2824-2 is quite a nice movement from all my research, and my latest purchase has the same movement (Tissot Le Locle.)
   
  Have you handled any stainless steel higher-end watches before? Here is what Tissot says:
   
   
   
  Quote: 





> The materials used by TISSOT are subjected to severe tests in order to avoid allergies.
> 
> The stainless steel (316L) used by TISSOT does contain a small amount of nickel, but does not release it and is therefore safe for allergy sufferers.
> 
> The only exception is for those who are hyper-sensitive to stainless steel. In this case, we recommend you to buy a watch which is made of titanium, gold or which is PVD coated.


----------



## intoflatlines

I'd rather not take a chance with stainless steel personally. I've pretty much made up my mind on the Junkers 6270M-2. What do you think?
   
  http://www.watchmann.com/proddetail.asp?prod=6270M


----------



## intoflatlines

I asked the seller about if the bracelet is solid titanium and he said this "...[size=x-small]the bracelet is solid titanium, however the end links are not solid."[/size]
   
  Anyone know what this means?


----------



## leftnose

End links are those that connect the bracelet to the watch case.  On more expensive watches, they are solid.  Less expensive watches they are folded metal and sort of 'hollow.'  Solid end lnks are much easier to deal with, especially if you like to change bracelets as you can bend the folded links very easily and once they're bent, you'll never get them looking right again.
   
  Solid end link:

   
  Hollow end link:

   
  Believe it or not, the second photo is a Rolex bracelet.  Rolex only relatively recently switched to solid end links across their whole 'professional' line.


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> Rolex only relatively recently switched to solid end links across their whole 'professional' line.


 

 It's surprising how long it took Rolex to bring solid end links to the professional line. They also finally switched to solid center links on the bands of the Submariner line and swapped the stamped steel clasp for the new glidelock clasp that was on other models in the professional line. The overall result is a watch that's truly feels stunning on the wrist or in your hand.


----------



## LordofDoom

[size=medium][size=medium]I think I probably forgot to mention it, I got carried away on my trip (I'm in Switzerland right now, I'm going to the Patek Philippe museum in a couple of days, amongst other fun things here), but I got a Glashuette Original PanoMaticReserve in Stainless Steel as a graduation present.  I'll be damned if I wasn't in shock (although I didn't bring it here, I'm doing hiking and other non-dress-watch-friendly activities, and besides, it's German, not Swiss ).​[/size]

   ​[/size]


----------



## bhd812

Anyone know of a place i could get a pocket watch mounted on a strap so i could wear it as a wrist watch? there was a period in time when Pocket watches where turning into wrist watches and they were called "trench-watch" cause the military during WW1. i would love to have a 1900's illinois or Elgin on my wrist..


----------



## Uncle Erik

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> Anyone know of a place i could get a pocket watch mounted on a strap so i could wear it as a wrist watch? there was a period in time when Pocket watches where turning into wrist watches and they were called "trench-watch" cause the military during WW1. i would love to have a 1900's illinois or Elgin on my wrist..


 

 Usually, those watches have lugs on them while a pocketwatch does not.  It'd be possible to have lugs soldered onto a ladies' watch, but not really recommended.  Most of the watches for women have hunter's style cases that have a lid that needs to be opened.  Deleting that would be a pain.  Most men's watches from 12-18 size are much too big to be wristwatches.  Instead, look around eBay for early Elgin, Waltham, Illinois, and Hamilton watches - you will find early wristwatches in that style.


----------



## tmars78

Here is my watch. It was nice at one point, but I have neglected it.


----------



## intoflatlines

Got my first "real" watch.. Junkers G38 6270M-2. Titanium case and bracelet, sapphire crystal, ETA 2824-2 movement. Sorry for the cell phone pics!


----------



## mrarroyo

That Junkers watch looks very nice, enjoy it.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> That Junkers watch looks very nice, enjoy it.


 

 x2


----------



## Raguvian

I might buy another watch soon, since my $130 Seiko has broken twice in two years and I don't want to send it back for warranty again due to bad experiences last time (took them 2-3 months to return it, shipped it back with a crumpled warranty card and in a wad of newspaper and threw out the original packaging I included).
   
  I really want an Eco Drive. However, the one I like has a leather wristband. How long do these wristbands last for, and would it be possible to replace the leather one for a metal one later on? I like the leather band, but I would wear the watch everywhere (my last watch I wore at my dining hall job scrubbing dishes) and I imagine the water wouldn't be very nice to the leather. Would I be better off with a metal bracelet?


----------



## kwkarth

If you live in a hot climate, it is not unusual for leather wristbands to wear out in a year or less.  It is usually more cost effective to buy the watch with a metal band and purchase a 3rd party leather band later on.  Kevlar and other synthetics can often achieve the look you're after, but last much longer than leather.


----------



## wquiles

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> If you live in a hot climate, it is not unusual for leather wristbands to wear out in a year or less.  It is usually more cost effective to buy the watch with a metal band and purchase a 3rd party leather band later on.  Kevlar and other synthetics can often achieve the look you're after, but last much longer than leather.


 

 +1
   
  Leather will degrade with use, specially at the fold every time you put it ON/OFF.  It will start to wear and delaminate, and must eventually be replaced.  That being said, I love the softer "feel" of leather on my arm, and the "look" of leather, much more than the stiff/cold feel from a metal band.  Replacing the leather band is just a small price to pay for the extra comfort.  Here are a few images of my Stowa, with a leather band and a carbon fiber "look".  The watch itself is in great shape, but the band is already worn from daily use:


----------



## intoflatlines

Sweet Stowa! Though I'm a watch noob, I love the style of German watches the most. I was looking at Stowa and Sinn watches for a long time but I wasn't able to find any titanium models in my price range. I do like my Junkers watch very much (German, although not quite as German as Stowa and Sinn..) and I hope to get a more true German watch for dress wear one of these days.


----------



## Raguvian

Thanks for the input. I guess I'll go with a metal bracelet. I'm looking at watches from Costco and unfortunately I don't get to really choose between different bands and whatnot.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> Thanks for the input. I guess I'll go with a metal bracelet. I'm looking at watches from Costco and unfortunately I don't get to really choose between different bands and whatnot.


 

 Just keep in mind that if a leather band is what you really want and the Costco price is really good, there's no reason not to go that way.  For future referene, make sure that the mount point for the band is standard so you can buy aftermarket bands for the watch when it comes time to replace them.  Many manufacturers, including Citizen, occasionally use custom mounts for their bands, pretty much forcing you to buy replacement bands from them and they usually put a huge markup on those bands if you can get them at all.


----------



## intoflatlines

How can you tell what mount point type you have?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





intoflatlines said:


> How can you tell what mount point type you have?


 

 Since I usually buy my watches from a brick and mortar store, I look to see that the mount point is a standard pin type 18-22mm width, or thereabouts, rather than some fancy cut out mount like what Tissot used on all their first gen. T-touch, or Citizen on their 200m titanium diver's watch, etc...


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> I might buy another watch soon, since my $130 Seiko has broken twice in two years and I don't want to send it back for warranty again due to bad experiences last time (took them 2-3 months to return it, shipped it back with a crumpled warranty card and in a wad of newspaper and threw out the original packaging I included).
> 
> I really want an Eco Drive. However, the one I like has a leather wristband. How long do these wristbands last for, and would it be possible to replace the leather one for a metal one later on? I like the leather band, but I would wear the watch everywhere (my last watch I wore at my dining hall job scrubbing dishes) and I imagine the water wouldn't be very nice to the leather. Would I be better off with a metal bracelet?


 

 I have this great band made by Bros. Not sure if they still make it or not.
  Used it quite a bit in Mexico, in the water a lot snorkeling, swimming, etc. Looks great (my opinion, of course) and extremely durable. Made of some waterproof material... not sure.


----------



## kwkarth

That band looks great to my eye, not to mention the watch it's attached to!


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> That band looks great to my eye, not to mention the watch it's attached to!


 

 Thanks!
  Here's a few more for you then...


----------



## shane55

Oh yeah.
  One of my daily wear's has a Hirsch carbon-fiber with a micro-pore rubber back. Very durable and weatherproof.
  They have been available in either white or black stitching.


----------



## kwkarth

As Lawrence Welk would have said;
   
  "Wunnerful-a,  Verrry Nice-a"


----------



## Raguvian

I actually wouldn't mind replacing the leather strap with a nice rubber one or something waterproof.


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> I have this great band made by Bros. Not sure if they still make it or not.
> Used it quite a bit in Mexico, in the water a lot snorkeling, swimming, etc. Looks great (my opinion, of course) and extremely durable. Made of some waterproof material... not sure.


 

 I'm normally not a fan of non-chronograph watches but I love your watch and the band. Do you have any more info (where you got it, how much, etc)?


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> I'm normally not a fan of non-chronograph watches but I love your watch and the band. Do you have any more info (where you got it, how much, etc)?


 

 Yes and no.
  The Seamaster was purchased several years ago (with the steel bracelet) at a local brick & mortar Jeweler. I was a return customer, so I got a discount on the watch, but I can't remember how much. And yeah, it's one of the few non-chrono's I own.
  The band was purchased online (also several years ago) and I can't remember where or the cost... sorry.
  But here's where I used to hang out:
  http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=index
  I'm sure someone there can help you... a bit more.
   
  As we age, the less important things fade from our memory...


----------



## Raguvian

Well I ended up getting a watch. I was about to get the $150 Citizen from Costco when I saw this right next to it:

   

   
  The main reason I got it? It was $15.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





raguvian said:


> Well I ended up getting a watch. I was about to get the $150 Citizen from Costco when I saw this right next to it:
> 
> The main reason I got it? It was $15.


 

 Great score!!


----------



## Raguvian

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Great score!!


 

 Thanks! When I first saw it I had to ask a Costco employee if that was the correct pricing. There weren't too many left either.
   
  It's not the watch I want, in fact, it's kind of the opposite. I want a black dial, chronograph diver's watch, but I figure I can use this for however long it lasts and then get something that I want down the road. Plus, I've always wondered how long Skagens last, since they are so thin and small.


----------



## uofmtiger

I got a new TX watch for kicking around on the weekends.    I love the Seamaster watch above.  I have an Omega Date watch I posted earlier in the thread, but I would like to add a Seamaster at some point down the road, too.


----------



## appophylite

Anybody else got into watches and then proceeded down the long path of hobby watch dismantling and repair? I was wearing a cheap Chinese automatic the last time I was at work and the spring-bar on the band snapped and the entire watch fell and a whole bunch of cheaply placed markers on the dial fell off and started rattling around inside the case. I took advantage of the situation to start taking the watch apart and had a lot of fun doing it and fiddling with the bits and pieces and putting it back together. Very fun experience and I'm looking forward to doing it more often.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





uofmtiger said:


> I got a new TX watch for kicking around on the weekends.    I love the Seamaster watch above.  I have an Omega Date watch I posted earlier in the thread, but I would like to add a Seamaster at some point down the road, too.


 

 Ooo... nice looking face !


----------



## Goku

Nixon White Time Teller P
  Japanese street fashionista (not gay)
  draws soooo many heads....young and old
  has even gotten me a couple numbers


----------



## Goku

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://kcdcskateshop.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/nixon-time-teller-p.jpg&imgrefurl=http://kcdcskateshop.com/news/nixon-time-tellers-in-stock-tons-of-colors&usg=__VGJGQF9H5PEY9UVqq0EqSYuA9W4=&h=414&w=704&sz=393&hl=en&start=7&tbnid=3IhyZLJroW286M:&tbnh=82&tbnw=140&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dnixon%2Btime%2Bteller%2Bp%26um%3D1%26hl%3Den%26sa%3DN%26rls%3Dcom.microsoft:en-us%26biw%3D1020%26bih%3D567%26tbs%3Disch:1&um=1&itbs=1&ei=xYhHTPL5H4OKnQfOqKmZBA


----------



## notmuchcash

I don't think watches like me. I wore my father's watch(since he got a new one) just long enough to get used to having the time on my wrist. And now this:

  The face turned to where 12 o'clock is 5 o'clock
  So now I'm wearing the best watch I could scrounge up among the random $10 watches in my room:

   
  It's the one nearest my hand, or the one next to it if I feel like getting something other than the things over my ears stared at.
   
  I suppose I'm asking what a broke teen should expect to pay to get the Seiko fixed. I rather like that watch.


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





notmuchcash said:


> I don't think watches like me. I wore my father's watch(since he got a new one) just long enough to get used to having the time on my wrist. And now this:
> 
> The face turned to where 12 o'clock is 5 o'clock
> 
> ...


 
   
  How'd you manage to pull that one off? 
   
  If you've ever taken a watch apart, you'll see that with the exception of some very small pins or some light adhesive, there is very little holding the actual dial with all the markings in place. Nothing else is really attached to it as all the arms are pressure locked onto a stem that pokes through the center of the dial. Unless whatever happened to that watch caused the control stem and crown to snap away from the movement, fixing it should be no more difficult than taking it all apart, resetting the dial to its proper position and putting everything back together. If that is the case, my local watchmaker/repair man would do it for $10-$15, and I'd expect most watch repair men across the US would have similar rates. If the stem is broken though, you're gonna be paying for a couple of new parts which will get a bit more expensive -- you'd have to get a quote on costs from your repair man for what it'll cost.
  
  That question can be answered pretty easily though: very gently pull the crown and stem out as though you were resetting time. If the crown stem is broken, it's going to pull right out all the way out of the case, and your question is answered. If it remains resistant and you're able to reset the arms and the day/date function (that looks like a day/date window on the dial but I'm not sure), then the problem is likely just the dial came loose and needs to be reset.


----------



## notmuchcash

Quote: 





appophylite said:


> How'd you manage to pull that one off?
> 
> If you've ever taken a watch apart, you'll see that with the exception of some very small pins or some light adhesive, there is very little holding the actual dial with all the markings in place. Nothing else is really attached to it as all the arms are pressure locked onto a stem that pokes through the center of the dial. Unless whatever happened to that watch caused the control stem and crown to snap away from the movement, fixing it should be no more difficult than taking it all apart, resetting the dial to its proper position and putting everything back together. If that is the case, my local watchmaker/repair man would do it for $10-$15, and I'd expect most watch repair men across the US would have similar rates. If the stem is broken though, you're gonna be paying for a couple of new parts which will get a bit more expensive -- you'd have to get a quote on costs from your repair man for what it'll cost.
> 
> That question can be answered pretty easily though: very gently pull the crown and stem out as though you were resetting time. If the crown stem is broken, it's going to pull right out all the way out of the case, and your question is answered. If it remains resistant and you're able to reset the arms and the day/date function (that looks like a day/date window on the dial but I'm not sure), then the problem is likely just the dial came loose and needs to be reset.


 

 Sorry about the lame pic. Yes that is a day/date window. Things seem quite intact. That's quite a relief. Any clue if the age of it will be an issue? My dad bought it in 1981, still keeps great time. Found a much better pic that I meant to post instead:

   
  and another:

  Seiko Sports 100 6923-7069. What's with the buy it now on the one on eBay being a $1000? Mine's not quite in such a condition, but wow.


----------



## appophylite

Nice: it really is a quality piece. Age shouldn't be a problem considering the basics of watches typically haven't changed much, and it isn't a watch like, say a mint, vintage Rolex that you'd probably want to have done through a Rolex dealer. Any good watch repair man in your vicinity should be able to take care of the work pretty quickly and efficiently. But, yeah, age is never the worst problem for watches. As long as they've been kept well, they'll run for a while. My dad has a watch his dad gave him just before he moved to the US in the late 70's that still keeps time fantastically. Maintain it and take care of it and that watch should last long enough for you to pass on to your kids as well.


----------



## AlexinExile

Hey guys I'm thinking about getting my first real watch. I want something that is fairly water resistant that can fair well in water.
   
  What do you think of this Seiko?
http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SGG709-Titanium-Bracelet-Watch/dp/B000WFZU30/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I3QG8DK2T9GZL2&colid=108ODL9I9HHCB
  My budget is $150-$200.

 Thanks.


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote: 





alexinexile said:


> Hey guys I'm thinking about getting my first real watch. I want something that is fairly water resistant that can fair well in water.
> 
> What do you think of this Seiko?
> http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SGG709-Titanium-Bracelet-Watch/dp/B000WFZU30/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I3QG8DK2T9GZL2&colid=108ODL9I9HHCB
> ...


 
   
  I'd stray from a quartz if you want a "first real watch".  Go for anything in the seiko 5 series and you'll be able to keep your cost way under even the lower end of that cost spectrum, say for maybe $75-100.


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





lordofdoom said:


> I'd stray from a quartz if you want a "first real watch".  Go for anything in the seiko 5 series and you'll be able to keep your cost way under even the lower end of that cost spectrum, say for maybe $75-100.


 

 I've never really went for the argument that a quartz watch cannot be a 'first real watch', True a quartz movement over an automatic movement can reduce the cost of a watch and many collectors find it desirable to remain in automatic/manual mechanical movement territory, but there are very nice watches available out there that make an excellent 'first real watch' that are quartz driven. India's Titan Edge series (The older first couple of generations in particular),Tissot T-touch series and Hamilton Khaki series in particular come to my mind. However, I also don't deny that the Seiko 5 series is an excellent recommendation staying in AlexinExile's price range.
   
  AlexinExile, as LordofDoom has mentioned, if you keep looking in your budget, you can find a nice automatic, Seiko Kinetic or Citizen EcoDrive that will also be water resistant and wear well in water. However, if that particular Seiko suits your fancy, go for it!


----------



## Raguvian

I'm finding it hard to say no to this:
   
   
http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Stainless-Movement-Chronograph-H64512332/dp/B002YVVSVS/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1279674044&sr=1-7
   

   
  It's absolutely perfect and exactly what I was looking for. I'm going to hold off (or at least try to) because I'm saving money for a car, but still, I can't help but drool at the sight of that.


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote: 





appophylite said:


> I've never really went for the argument that a quartz watch cannot be a 'first real watch', True a quartz movement over an automatic movement can reduce the cost of a watch and many collectors find it desirable to remain in automatic/manual mechanical movement territory, but there are very nice watches available out there that make an excellent 'first real watch' that are quartz driven. India's Titan Edge series (The older first couple of generations in particular),Tissot T-touch series and Hamilton Khaki series in particular come to my mind. However, I also don't deny that the Seiko 5 series is an excellent recommendation staying in AlexinExile's price range.
> 
> AlexinExile, as LordofDoom has mentioned, if you keep looking in your budget, you can find a nice automatic, Seiko Kinetic or Citizen EcoDrive that will also be water resistant and wear well in water. However, if that particular Seiko suits your fancy, go for it!


 

 It's a constant debacle.  In retrospect it was rash to have cast off quartz into such a negative light, but I just thought that he meant to get something that a greater portion of watch-people would favor.  I'd say that quartz is generally less desirable, but you are correct in (indirectly) pointing out that's a personal judgement.


----------



## shane55

Real watch.
  Quartz drive with mechanical chronograph mechanism.
   
  I see no issue...


----------



## Anaxilus

The reason quartz are frowned upon in the watch community is because they offer so much accuracy, for so little complexity, at so little cost.  Watch collection has 2 aspects apart from cosmetics.  Practical application and engineering craftmanship and refinement.  If you care about the first then digital quartz cannot be beat, especially Breitling superquartz which would be my pick:
   
http://www.breitling.com/en/index.php#/models/professional/emergency/
   
  If you are for the latter then something like the following would be nice:
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk3DAOupOt4
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GHWvY-CAvQk


----------



## revolink24

Autoquartz is kinda neat too. If your budget has stretched that much Seiko Kinetics are worth a look. The Kinetic Perpetual is especially nice. Check out the SNP005
  . 
http://www.creationwatches.com/products/seiko-perpetual-calendar-62/seiko-premier-kinetic-perpetual-calendar-snp005p1-snp005p-snp005-men-s-watch-716.html
   
  From Tissot's site:
   
   
   
  Quote: 





> It is a watch which combines the advantages of both, the QUARTZ and AUTOMATIC (self-winding) watch.
> 
> The movement reaches, if worn for 60 to 80 days, a maximum power reserve of 100 days, is accurate as a quartz watch and has no battery; instead an accumulator is self-generated in energy by the movement of the wrist.
> 
> The swinging movements of your wrist cause an oscillating weight to rotate. Each of its rotation activates a micro-generator which in turn charges an accumulator in electrical energy.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Autoquartz is kinda neat too. If your budget has stretched that much Seiko Kinetics are worth a look. The Kinetic Perpetual is especially nice. Check out the SNP005
> .
> http://www.creationwatches.com/products/seiko-perpetual-calendar-62/seiko-premier-kinetic-perpetual-calendar-snp005p1-snp005p-snp005-men-s-watch-716.html
> 
> From Tissot's site:


 

 Nice. Not half bad looking either.


----------



## i_love_hina

First watch I've gotten since my Fossil from high school.  For $95 it's a pretty ridonculous value.  Glad I didn't settle for an Invicta.  Shipping speed was beastly as well.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





i_love_hina said:


> First watch I've gotten since my Fossil from high school.  For $95 it's a pretty ridonculous value.  Glad I didn't settle for an Invicta.  Shipping speed was beastly as well.


 

 Congrats. That's fantastic ! Orients are an incredible value. Crystal back?
   
  shane


----------



## Endless

I don't have a nice watch, but one day when I overcome my headphone addiction, I will afford myself a nice Movado. SOMEDAY.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





endless said:


> I don't have a nice watch, but one day when I overcome my headphone addiction, I will afford myself a nice Movado. SOMEDAY.


 

 Get a nice watch instead.


----------



## i_love_hina

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Congrats. That's fantastic ! Orients are an incredible value. Crystal back?
> 
> shane


 
  It is actually not a crystal back.  Mineral crystal as well so I'll have to be careful.


----------



## revolink24

Orient's do look like fantastic value, but I've never been a fan of budget brands whose product lines generally involve stylistic copies of higher end watches, so I'm usually drawn to companies like Seiko, Tissot, and Hamilton. (Admittedly the latter two are decidedly less "budget-friendly")


----------



## woof37

You can keep a Hammy X-Wind forever and have a great sports watch.  The Khaki ETO Hammys are quartz and look just as good for about half the $$$.


----------



## dfkt




----------



## shane55

@ dfkt.
  Must look great with a tux.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Get a nice watch instead.


 

 You mean instead of more headphones, or instead of the Movado?


----------



## revolink24

I'm going to guess instead of the Movado


----------



## Gannagorf

I don't have any pics yet, but my father just recently gave me his vintage Rolex gmt master. Way to start my collection


----------



## revolink24

You lucky dog. I adore vintage watches. Many of the older watches have substantially more "class" than modern ones.


----------



## mralexosborn

Since when is Movado considered a nice watch? Get a Vacheron Constantin!
  You think THIS hobby is expensive...


----------



## Endless

LOL what. I consider all watches above 500 expensive. I earn slightly more than minimum wage, give me a break...


----------



## mralexosborn

I wasn't insulting you in anyway. Movado is to watches as Bose is to headphones.


----------



## Endless

Oh I see. Is there any reason why it fails to pass Head-Fi's standards? I mean there are obvious sound quality vs price for Bose headphones, but what are the cons of a Movado? Over-hyped?


----------



## mralexosborn

It is marketed to be high end. But it isn't. It uses some cheap ETA (Swiss) movement. High(er) end watches use in house movements, meaning that the clockwork inside came from their own factory. But brands like Breitling, Omega, and Tag Heuer (usually) use ETA movements although they are higher end but they are still high(er) quality. For something respectable look at some of the Seiko's with automatic movements (i.e. Seiko Monster). Some REAL watch brands are Patek Phillipe, Audemars Piguet, Vacheron Constantin and A. Lange & Sohne. Sorry this is a terrible explanation, but I am tired.
   
  My personal favorite: http://www.vacheron-constantin.com/en2/our-watches/#screen=PRODUCT;productRef=43178-000G-9393
   
  Oh yeah, it is only about $50,000. I can still dream right?


----------



## Anaxilus

x2.  
   
  For $500 I'd go Seiko although my targeted Seiko is a Spring drive which is much more.  For a couple grand you can get an Omega as a high end watch that is durable and practical.  I'm saving up my slush fund for the 50th anniversary moon lander.


----------



## Endless

I see. Thanks guys! I've never really went into the schematics of a good dress watch, and I will refer to this for future reference. Feels like the first time I was exposed to Head-Fi after years of listening to Skullcandy's. You've converted one conformist consumer alright.


----------



## mralexosborn

Omega Speedmaster is going to be my first watch. Now to get that five grand...
   
  You have Spring Drive? Any pics of such a beautiful watch?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Omega Speedmaster is going to be my first watch. Now to get that five grand...
> 
> You have Spring Drive? Any pics of such a beautiful watch?


 

 Nah no spring drive yet.  Can only get it in Japan or through 1 authorized reseller I know of shipped outside Japan (meant to say Grand Seiko).  My priorities are the Breitling Superquartz Emergency transponder, Omega Speedmaster Apollo 50th, then the Spring drive.  I think I would be done after that.  I'm lucky my father had a vintage Vacheron.  I'm fine balancing collectibilty, usabilty and engineering refinement.  Someday I'll have to get a Tourbillion of some variety.
   
  For those wondering about Seiko and spring drive:
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbmKZ5JXyjo


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Nah no spring drive yet.  Can only get it in Japan or through 1 authorized reseller I know of shipped outside Japan.  My priorities are the Breitling Superquartz Emergency transponder, Omega Speedmaster Apollo 50th, then the Spring drive.  I think I would be done after that.  I'm lucky my father had a vintage Vacheron.  I'm fine balancing collectibilty, usabilty and engineering refinement.  Someday I'll have to get a Tourbillion of some variety.
> 
> For those wondering about Seiko and spring drive:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbmKZ5JXyjo


 

 Looks like some people on here have class.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Looks like some people on here have class.


 

 Have you seen my velvet Elvis painting collection?


----------



## mralexosborn

No? Wait..are you serious? 
  I am such a cynical 14 year old...


----------



## shane55

One of my favorite manufactures.
   
  I love this movement. Used to be used in the Rolex Daytona.


----------



## mralexosborn

I know this watch! You, you, you own THIS?


----------



## shane55

And his Handwind brother...


----------



## mralexosborn

You own these?!


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> I know this watch! You, you, you own THIS?


 

 Heh, heh.... Perfect fit.


----------



## mralexosborn

You are a lucky man. You must have a great life of headphones and watches.
   
  BTW, I really like the band. It gives the watch a sort of uniqueness.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> You own these?!


 

 Parts of my modest collection...


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> God damn. You are a lucky man. You must have a great life of headphones and watches.
> 
> BTW, I really like the band. It gives the watch a sort of uniqueness.


 
   
  Thanks man.

 Yeah, Hirsch used to make these amazing carbon fiber, micro-pore rubber lined straps that I can't find any more. Depressing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  shane


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> What model is the IWC?


 

 Heh...
  The IWC is the FliegerChronograph Quartz drive - Mechanical Chrono Hybrid. I don't think they make them any more...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Here are some more shots, and one of the innards.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/70190/watches-another-passion-of-ours-it-seems-post-your-pics/4770#post_6805028
   
  cheers
   
  shane


----------



## Anaxilus

Someone likes their chronos.  Can't blame you really.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Heh...
> The IWC is the FliegerChronograph Quartz drive - Mechanical Chrono Hybrid. I don't think they make them any more...
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Wow, I thought the Portuguese was beautiful. ...yet another item added to the wishlist.
  Turns out they still make an aesthetic equivalent, their Pilot watch. Your's is still more gorgeous.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Wow, I thought the Portuguese was beautiful. ...yet another item added to the wishlist.
> Turns out they still make an aesthetic equivalent, their Pilot watch. Your's is still more gorgeous.


 

 Yeah, I love this watch. Beautiful and sick accurate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  MechaQuartz.


----------



## mralexosborn

All you need now is a Patek.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Someone likes their chronos.  Can't blame you really.


 

 It's all the little dials !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  I sit for hours listening to music, watching all the little hands go 'round. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  shane


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> All you need now is a Patek.


 

 Ha!
   
  Wait till I post shots of my Blancpain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Another late night perhaps...
   
  shane


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Omega Speedmaster is going to be my first watch. Now to get that five grand...


 

 Who says a Speedmaster has to be $5K?  Nobody pays list price for a watch (unless it's a stainless Daytona, maybe).  I got my Sapphire Sandwich new from an authorized dealer for a lot less than that.  You just have to know the right places....
   
  Join watchuseek and peruse the Omega forum.  You'll see mention of the forum's favorite dealer.  That's the place to buy an Omega.


----------



## mralexosborn

Thanks for the advice but I think I may still have to wait many years...


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Nah no spring drive yet.  Can only get it in Japan or through 1 authorized reseller I know of shipped outside Japan (meant to say Grand Seiko).  My priorities are the Breitling Superquartz Emergency transponder, Omega Speedmaster Apollo 50th, then the Spring drive.  I think I would be done after that.  I'm lucky my father had a vintage Vacheron.  I'm fine balancing collectibilty, usabilty and engineering refinement.  Someday I'll have to get a Tourbillion of some variety.
> 
> For those wondering about Seiko and spring drive:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbmKZ5JXyjo


 

 Seiko Spring Drive is available through select dealers in the US.  They are marketed under the name "Ananta" which is to Seiko as Lexus is to Toyota.  They are truly fine watches.  The Ananta line also contains some of Seiko's finest Grand Seiko automatic watch movements as well.
   
  
   
  
   
  Their styling may not be for everyone, but their horological quality is without dispute.
   
  I have an Ananta dealer near my home.


----------



## G1DRP

This is one of my Pulsar P2 watches. This is a tatty example, made up from a load of scrap parts, which I wear as my beater. My other examples are in better shape than this one.


----------



## mralexosborn

The styling is nice because it is unique to Japaneses manufacturers.


----------



## Anaxilus

Interesting.  Seiko just expanded Grand Seiko distribution outside of Japan for the first time in March.
   
http://www.seikowatches.com/press/2010/mar_rls1003-08.html
   
  I don't think their are any Ananta Grand Seikos.  Those appear to be two different model lines.  The Ananta appears to be a higher end model line based on the Katana for inspiration that slots below Grand Seiko in the hierarchy.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Interesting.  Seiko just expanded Grand Seiko distribution outside of Japan for the first time in March.
> 
> http://www.seikowatches.com/press/2010/mar_rls1003-08.html
> 
> I don't think there are any Ananta Grand Seikos.  Those appear to be two different model lines.  The Ananta appears to be a higher end model line based on the Katana for inspiration that slots below Grand Seiko in the hierarchy.


 

 You are right, they're not called GS, but (I got this direct from the Seiko reps) the Ananta automatics utilize best of select GS movements.  I was lucky enough to be invited by my local watchmaker to attend Seiko's private presentation to his store of their Ananta line before they released it to the US market.


----------



## Audio-Omega

kwkarth, what's their quality like ?  Are they up there with Swiss watches ?


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> kwkarth, what's their quality like ?  Are they up there with Swiss watches ?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> kwkarth, what's their quality like ?  Are they up there with Swiss watches ?


 

 It is the best I've ever seen.  Styling aside, there is no watch I've ever seen that was built with more care and precision.  The spring drive movement designs are brilliant as well.  It's an absolute matter of pride for Seiko.  They are far better than they would have to be, and I like that.


----------



## mralexosborn

They are a lot better than the Swiss equivalents for the same price, I think.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> They are a lot better than the Swiss equivalents for the same price, I think.


 
  You're absolutely right.  I've handled and closely examined every model in the Ananta range, as well as watching a number of video propaganda from Seiko about the design and manufacture of that range.  Adjusting for the propaganda factor, they're still remarkably well crafted timepieces, selling for less than a comparable European watch.  That being said, there is nothing else like the Spring Drive movement on the planet, so in that respect, there is no competition.


----------



## mralexosborn

How much do those Anata's sell for?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> How much do those Anata's sell for?


 

 They range from just over $2k to just over $6.5k, depending upon the model.


----------



## mralexosborn

Wow, you could get like an amplifier and a pair of headphones for that!


----------



## kwkarth

You sure could!


----------



## mralexosborn

Audio bliss or timekeeping, that is the age old question.


----------



## kwkarth

If it comes down to one or the other, I personally, would rather be blissful in an audio sort of way, audiologically speaking.


----------



## Anaxilus

Sadly I saw the Seiko I just fell for.  Then found out its $150,000....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I'd have to get the Aston or R8 first.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Sadly I saw the Seiko I just fell for.  Then found out its $150,000....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Pictures??


----------



## mralexosborn

$150,000 for a Seiko? Nah, I would rather have a Vacheron Constatin...


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Sadly I saw the Seiko I just fell for.  Then found out its $150,000....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You telling me! Ever since I saw the Seiko Spring Drive Space Walk online, my heart lusts after it. It certainly doesn't help that it's limited edition price tag of $28,000 kicks it out of my price range now and (likely) forever


----------



## Anaxilus

Seiko Credor Sonnerie:
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_abfAnKbLSM


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Seiko Credor Sonnerie:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_abfAnKbLSM


 

 Nice.
  But my personal tastes put me here.
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSNW1DLolGQ&feature=related
   
  Hard to believe, right... a black dialed chrono. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  shane


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Hard to believe, right... a black dialed chrono.


 

 Who would've known?!


----------



## Anaxilus

I don't mind getting that and saving $130k or so.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Who would've known?!


 
   
  Guess I'm predictable... mostly.
   
  This was my first 'nice' watch. Mid '80's.
   

   
  That led to this...
   

   
  Which inevitably led to my addiction...
   
   

   

   

   
   
  With an occasional oddball thrown in for fun...
   
  See, I do have my lucid moments.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Nice.
> But my personal tastes put me here.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSNW1DLolGQ&feature=related
> ...


 

 I want one!


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I want one!


 

 Maybe we can find somewhere that'll give us a good deal.
  2 for the price of... 2 !


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Maybe we can find somewhere that'll give us a good deal.
> 2 for the price of... 2 !


 

 I've got to stop by my local favorite watch shop where I've bought most of my Omega's, all of my Maurice Lacroix's, most of my Tissot's, etc, and who happens to be the only boutique dealer in the state that sells the Seiko Ananta line.  I've got my name on the limited edition of the black faced spring drive chrono he has... I want to ask him if he's going to carry the GS line that has just become available in the US.  I'll put your name on the list...


----------



## Ultrainferno

Now I want one as well


----------



## revolink24

That Blancpain is gorgeous... with a price to match, of course. But I still think that IWC is the best looking of the lot.


----------



## mralexosborn

@shane55 Hold old is that Omega?


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I've got to stop by my local favorite watch shop where I've bought most of my Omega's, all of my Maurice Lacroix's, most of my Tissot's, etc, and who happens to be the only boutique dealer in the state that sells the Seiko Ananta line.  I've got my name on the limited edition of the black faced spring drive chrono he has... I want to ask him if he's going to carry the GS line that has just become available in the US.  *I'll put your name on the list... *


 

 You're an evil man.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> @shane55 Hold old is that Omega?


 

 1954
  Rebuilt in 2005.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> That Blancpain is gorgeous... with a price to match, of course. But I still think that IWC is the best looking of the lot.


 

 Thanks on the Blancpain
  Limited edition of 20. Much more stunning in person than any photo. I'll post more of her later.
   
  As for the IWC... It's a classic styling that is simple and elegant.


----------



## revolink24

Ouch. I would hate to know how much that thing cost you, considering the price of the "standard" Blancpains...


----------



## mralexosborn

Where'd you get the Omega? It is beautiful.


----------



## shane55

@ revolink24.
  I try to forget things that are painful.
   
  @ mralexosborn.
  An old buddy of mine who specialized in this kind of thing...
  Yes, it's a bumper. He did an amazing job. If you've never had a bumper, it's a real trip to wear.
   
  You know the ETA-7750 wobble? Well it's kind of like that, but you can feel the rotor slam against the bumpers... back and forth. Back and forth. Kind of fun, really.
   
   
  (his photo after rebuild)

   
   
  (my photos)


----------



## mralexosborn

Oh my God, that thing is beautiful. How much did you get it for?


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Oh my God, that thing is beautiful. How much did you get it for?


 

 Sorry Sir... I honestly don't remember. Any guess would be a lie. So I'll lie and guess around $2k.


----------



## Anaxilus

2k for that is a great deal.  That's timeless and probably my favorite of your collection personally.


----------



## Kenny6007

i label this one "the big boys"


----------



## Kenny6007

one of my favorite vintages 
  
  Quote: 





shane55 said:


> @ revolink24.
> I try to forget things that are painful.
> 
> @ mralexosborn.
> ...


----------



## Kenny6007

i've wanted to get back into "watch-fi" but i'm content and blessed to have what i have at the moment .... but there's other stuff i need to take care of first


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





kenny6007 said:


> i label this one "the big boys"


 

 Holy crap! I love the Fifty Fathoms! Gorgeous.
   
  Is that a LeCoultre Memovox?? Beautiful.
   
  shane


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> 2k for that is a great deal.  That's timeless and probably my favorite of your collection personally.


 

 Thanks... yeah, it's very special. I don't give it enough wrist time, but I brought it out for tomorrow. Could be a good day for it.


----------



## mralexosborn

Royal Oak Offshore?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





kenny6007 said:


> i label this one "the big boys"


 

 That LeCoultre alarm is a classic  All very nice.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> That LeCoultre alarm is a classic  All very nice.


 

 I know! Love it.
  And speaking of Jaeger-LeCoultre, I forgot to mention that the movement in my IWC is a JLC.


----------



## Kenny6007

yea the ROO rubberclad
  
  Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Royal Oak Offshore?


----------



## wquiles

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> You're absolutely right.  I've handled and closely examined every model in the Ananta range, as well as watching a number of video propaganda from Seiko about the design and manufacture of that range.  Adjusting for the propaganda factor, they're still remarkably well crafted timepieces, selling for less than a comparable European watch.  That being said, there is nothing else like the Spring Drive movement on the planet, so in that respect, there is no competition.


 
   
  One the sites that sell the SD watches, they always list the OD of the watch, but not the thickness (at least none I can find yet).  Is there a link you know that would show the thickness for the various SD models?
   
  Will


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





kenny6007 said:


> i label this one "the big boys"


 


 Kenny after having the Royal Oak watch can you please tell me as an owner what the hell is so good about these? peoples in the watch hobby go nuts for these watches, is it because of the brand (yes it is one of the top names out there)? is it the cost above a regular luxury sports watch (say a Rolex Daytona, Zenith, a JAger sports piece, etc)? or is it because the GOV of Cali has one?...ok i am joking with the last question.
   
  i never understood the admiration this watch gets, to me it always looked as a  weathly mans Rolex. i am in no way dissing it though, just wandering what the thoughts are from an owners point.
   
  btw nice collection, which of these 4 get the most wrist time?


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> Kenny after having the Royal Oak watch can you please tell me as an owner what the hell is so good about these? peoples in the watch hobby go nuts for these watches, is it because of the brand (yes it is one of the top names out there)? is it the cost above a regular luxury sports watch (say a Rolex Daytona, Zenith, a JAger sports piece, etc)? or is it because the GOV of Cali has one?...ok i am joking with the last question.
> 
> i never understood the admiration this watch gets, to me it always looked as a  weathly mans Rolex. i am in no way dissing it though, just wandering what the thoughts are from an owners point.
> 
> btw nice collection, which of these 4 get the most wrist time?


 

 Just look at it. It's beautiful.


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Just look at it. It's beautiful.


 

 Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.  I can't stand the look of the Royal Oaks.  I find them to be very clunky and inelegant.  No offense, of course, it's Kenny's watch and only his opinion on it matters.  I'd be all over those three other watches, especially if that Panerai had a brushed finish.


----------



## shane55

Yup. eye of the beholder, indeed. I personally don't care for the RO's 'looks' either, but the movement is *stunning*. So I can appreciate the watch without actually liking or wanting to wear it. The Governator's watch is very different. I don't care for it either... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm not a Panerai fan either.
   
  My tastes (hard to believe) are the Fifty Fathom first, the JLC second. Nice grouping, Kenny.
   
  shane


----------



## Kenny6007

i'm going to be making this post without quoting since im mobile and this is the easiest way for me to repond .....

 - the roo has special appeal to collectors because their limited editions, granted theres alot of them, but they are for the most part actually limited, they are one of the top fhouses in the watch game ... along with patek, al&s, jlc, blancpain. the unique case shape and the fit and finish of the piece is definately up there with the best. in terms of a luxury sports watch theres not many pieces that can compare to it, and like all hobbies, collectors are always looking for the cream of the crop ...

 -the panerai is my most coveted piece in my collection and honesty its probably one of 4 watches i would never sell (the other 3 are my green sub, pp 5711, and 35th anni speedmaster ... those 3 were gifted to me), its a PreA piece and imo marks where panerai as a group went from military instrument to a watch brand, its pretty much the transitional piece. according to sources theres only 115 of these in existence.

 -all the pieces serve a certain purpose ....
 ..Panerai PreA2 is my casual piece
 ..Daytona is my goto watch, i wear it daily for anything you can imagine (i never could see myself wearing a rolex until the daytona come to me) ... its the perfect balance in terms of size andstyle for everyday, any situation use
 ..GO senator sixties and JLC master8day (bith in rose gold) are the ones i goto in a suit

 the others i have are just mixed and matches sports pieces when i dont wear the panerai.


----------



## rasmushorn

I just bought this asian automatic Seiko 5 Military with the legendary Calibre: 7S26 (SNK809). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  This is NOT for rich guys - price: USD 50$


----------



## Anaxilus

I think thats a really nice piece.  For $50 thats great.  Clean, durable, practical, understated refinement.  Where did you get it for $50?  I don't wear watches everyday anymore but this would be tempting.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I think thats a really nice piece.  For $50 thats great.  Clean, durable, practical, understated refinement.  Where did you get it for $50?  I don't wear watches everyday anymore but this would be tempting.


 

 I found it on eBay from some Hong Kong dealer. I do not remember the name of the dealer - and for some reason I am not able to log onto eBay right now to find the name. It comes in two sizes 36 mm and 42 mm - they look like each other but the bigger one is the best looking.


----------



## mralexosborn

I wanna Seiko Monster!


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I think thats a really nice piece.  For $50 thats great.  Clean, durable, practical, understated refinement.  Where did you get it for $50?  I don't wear watches everyday anymore but this would be tempting.


 

 Now I am able to log in again here it is: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/SEIKO-5-Automatic-SNK809K2-ARMY-Watch-SNK809-Black-NEW-/320572574932?pt=AU_Watches#ht_2486wt_913


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> I just bought this asian automatic Seiko 5 Military with the legendary Calibre: 7S26 (SNK809).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That is a great looking watch! Reminds me of my old Limes.
   
  Also, isn't that movement the same one that's in many of their diving watches... like the Black Monster?


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> I wanna Seiko Monster!


 

 I love mine.
  Nearly a daily wear.
   
  (sorry for the crappy shot)


----------



## rasmushorn

Yes - that movement is used in most (if not all??? - except a variation without DAY) "Sieko 5" automatic watches. That was also part of the reason I thought this was a fun little watch. The only bad thing about this movement is that it can only charge by being used and not by turning the crown. The one I got is also surprisingly precise it looses 3 seconds pr 24 hours - which is more precise than a few other more expensive Swiss Made watches I have.
  
  Quote: 





shane55 said:


> That is a great looking watch! Reminds me of my old Limes.
> 
> Also, isn't that movement the same one that's in many of their diving watches... like the Black Monster?


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> Yes - that movement is used in most (if not all??? - except a variation without DAY) "Sieko 5" automatic watches. That was also part of the reason I thought this was a fun little watch. The only bad thing about this movement is that it can only charge by being used and not by turning the crown. The one I got is also surprisingly precise it looses 3 seconds pr 24 hours - which is more precise than a few other more expensive Swiss Made watches I have.


 

 Yes, they are great. The left-hand twirl... a friend saw me doing that and said... "Winding your Sieko?" Since it's nearly a daily wear I only have to do that about once a week. Not too bad. 
   
  Mine gains about 5 sec. / day. Yes, not bad.
   
  shane


----------



## shane55

Blancpain
  # 8 / 20


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> I just bought this asian automatic Seiko 5 Military with the legendary Calibre: 7S26 (SNK809).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That is a really nice watch that anyone should be proud to own.  Where can I get one for $50?


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> That is a really nice watch that anyone should be proud to own.  Where can I get one for $50?


 

 Ebay or Amazon.  The $50 is plus $20 shipping.  You can find it $62 BIN.  I think I'm getting one too rather than staring at the pics.  If only it was 100-200 meters rather than 30.  Wont stop me getting one anyway.


----------



## mrarroyo

Just went to eBay and bought the Seiko for $75 AU! Now the wait begins.


----------



## rasmushorn

Cool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope that you noticed that the one for 50 USD is only 37mm wide - that is almost ladies size. The 42mm version is a bit more expensive. The pictures can be a little misguiding. The small one is cool though and you can always play with all kinds of different leather straps to give it another look.


----------



## cyberspyder

My current FOTM:
   

   
  My next one:


----------



## shane55

Nice FOTM !
  Please describe. thanks.
   
  shane


----------



## mrarroyo

Nope, I did not notice the size. At 37mm it is the same size as the Rolex Datejust (36mm) which is fine with me. Thanks.


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> I just bought this asian automatic Seiko 5 Military with the legendary Calibre: 7S26 (SNK809).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Nice choice; I've got the same one!


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Nice FOTM !
> Please describe. thanks.
> 
> shane


 


 Flipped casing (crown now points away from hand), yobokies dial, yobokies hands, titanium bead blasted. If you haven't realized it, it is a Seiko Monster on the stock bracelet.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Flipped casing (crown now points away from hand), yobokies dial, yobokies hands, titanium bead blasted. If you haven't realized it, *it is a Seiko Monster on the stock bracelet.*


 

 I had a feeling... Very nice.
  I love my Monster. he he he...


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


>


 
  Nice watch, here's one from the original series.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> I just bought this asian automatic Seiko 5 Military with the legendary Calibre: 7S26 (SNK809).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Couldn't resist!  $61.59 shipped.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> I love mine.
> Nearly a daily wear.
> 
> (sorry for the crappy shot)


 
  How durable is it? How much is the gain/loss per day?


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Couldn't resist!  $61.59 shipped.


 

 Well congrats!


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> How durable is it? How much is the gain/loss per day?


 

 Probably not this durable:
   

   
  Or even this... (rated to 7 G's)
   

   
   
  But the movement has been around in Seiko divers for many, many years and is known for being a real workhorse.
  I don't punish my watches for having been chosen to adorn my wrist... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  It gains 5 seconds / day.
   
  shane


----------



## mralexosborn

I want a respectable watch for under $300. That is all.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> I want a respectable watch for under $300. That is all.


 

 Buy 5 Seiko 5's!  How cool would that be!
   
  Otherwise I advise you save up.  Watches don't get really interesting until you get into 4 digits IMO.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> I want a respectable watch for under $300. That is all.


 

 You can find MANY fine Asian automatic watches on this page:
http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/Watch%20Sales%20Table.htm
   
  Here are all their Seiko 5 watches:
http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/WATCHSALES/SeikoFiveSalesTable.htm


----------



## FooTemps

If you want a great watch under 300, look for a watch outlet store. I got my Seiko SS Black Samurai for 225 and my carbon fiber dial Sawtooth for 185. They were both cheaper than forum prices by at least 70 dollars. The outlet store between my parents home and my home has multiple watch brand outlets so it's a great place to shop around for middle line watches for cheap prices.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> You can find MANY fine Asian automatic watches on this page:
> http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/Watch%20Sales%20Table.htm
> 
> Here are all their Seiko 5 watches:
> http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/WATCHSALES/SeikoFiveSalesTable.htm


 

 Yes.
  I purchases this for my wife a few years ago. I put a real nice strap on it, it looks great on her... and she rarely wears it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
http://www.pmwf.com/Watches/WATCHSALES/Seiko5BlackDialSeeThrough/Seiko5BlackDialSeeThrough.htm


----------



## cyberspyder

If you're lucky one of the Marathon SAR/TSAR/GSAR.


----------



## mralexosborn

Well the outlet stores in my area (Seiko) are actually more expensive then buying online. And I am but a mere child and don't have money in the four digits (although I agree that is where watches start getting interesting).


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Well the outlet stores in my area (Seiko) are actually more expensive then buying online. And I am but a mere child and don't have money in the four digits (although I agree that is where watches start getting interesting).


 

 Oh I don't necessarily agree...
  This was bought in China, it was really inexpensive, and I think it's kind of interesting.
  Mao waves as it ticks.


----------



## rasmushorn

One day those Mao watches will be worth a lot. Just don't wear them in Poland. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Very cool indeed!


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> One day those *Mao watches will be worth a lot*. Just don't wear them in Poland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Gee, I sure hope so. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  As for wearing it in Poland. No worries whatsoever. I've actually only worn it once or twice. It's really a terrible timepiece. Also it's got a nasty scratch on the glass (not crystal) that you can see in the photo. Not sure how it got there, but it's really annoying / distracting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But thanks for the travel-wear advice!


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Â


 
   
  Reminds me of this one:


----------



## shane55

(hold tongue... hold tongue....) snap... no I can't....
   
  Yes, but only one of them is a real communist, can you tell which?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
  O crap, I'll be bannished forever!!!  It was just a joke, really!!!
  Don't taze me bro....


----------



## Anaxilus

Zap!
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJFC1qFCgyA&feature=related
   
  We now return you to your programming:
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcE9dMYprbY


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> We now return you to your programming:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcE9dMYprbY


 

 Thanks...
   
  While I find much (if not most) of the Breitling line to be a bit busy and gaudy, I've always liked this piece.
   
  I also like the Superocean line (especially Heritage) ( http://www.breitling.com/en/index.php#/models/aeromarine/superocean-heritage-chronographe/ )  and Super Avenger.


----------



## drewjp

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> I'm in the US.
> 
> My budget has grown a little bit, and now I'm just debating between that Tissot (here) and this Hamilton. Does anyone have any suggestions? At this point I'm thinking that I might prefer the Tissot still.


 
   
  I love my Hamilton, but that Tissot is great looking! They're both owned by Swatch, so you can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





drewjp said:


> Â
> I love my Hamilton, but that Tissot is great looking! They're both owned by Swatch, so you can't go wrong with either one.
> Â


 

 Almost everything Swiss is owned by Swatch.
   
http://www.swatchgroup.com/


----------



## Juergen

About to take my watch passion to the next level.  I currently own a Citizen (Skyhawk, Nighthawk & Navisail) a nice Rado and a couple cheapies.  I would like a Military/Pilot style w/ an automatic swiss movement.  My two current favorites are the Victorinox Airboss Mach 6 (in black) and the Sinn 857 UTC.  I really like the Sinn but it's about $500 more.  My main concern with Victorinox is that they also make $100 watches (very nice ones btw) and I don't think the resale value is as good as Sinn.  Any thoughts?


----------



## drewjp

Quote: 





juergen said:


> About to take my watch passion to the next level.  I currently own a Citizen (Skyhawk, Nighthawk & Navisail) a nice Rado and a couple cheapies.  I would like a Military/Pilot style w/ an automatic swiss movement.  My two current favorites are the Victorinox Airboss Mach 6 (in black) and the Sinn 857 UTC.  I really like the Sinn but it's about $500 more.  My main concern with Victorinox is that they also make $100 watches (very nice ones btw) and I don't think the resale value is as good as Sinn.  Any thoughts?


 

 I LOVE Sinns. They are worth the extra money IMO. Well-engineered and simple.


----------



## intoflatlines

Quote: 





juergen said:


> About to take my watch passion to the next level.  I currently own a Citizen (Skyhawk, Nighthawk & Navisail) a nice Rado and a couple cheapies.  I would like a Military/Pilot style w/ an automatic swiss movement.  My two current favorites are the Victorinox Airboss Mach 6 (in black) and the Sinn 857 UTC.  I really like the Sinn but it's about $500 more.  My main concern with Victorinox is that they also make $100 watches (very nice ones btw) and I don't think the resale value is as good as Sinn.  Any thoughts?


 
   
  I know this is way below your budget (and not as prestigous as some other common German brands like Sinn and Stowa), but I'm enjoying this pilot's style watch by Junkers - 6270M-2. It has all the specs I was looking for: Titanium case and bracelet, sapphire crystal, Superluminova lume, ETA 2824-2 movement.. looks very similar to a Sinn 656/556 (I think the Junkers actually looks much better.. date is more clear, very readable dial, red seconds hand adds a lot), but for much less. If I had more cash to spend I'd have gotten a Sinn or Stowa but for cost effectiveness, I think I made the right choice. I posted this a few pages back so it might look familiar:
   


>


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





juergen said:


> About to take my watch passion to the next level.  I currently own a Citizen (Skyhawk, Nighthawk & Navisail) a nice Rado and a couple cheapies.  I would like a Military/Pilot style w/ an automatic swiss movement.  My two current favorites are the Victorinox Airboss Mach 6 (in black) and the Sinn 857 UTC.  I really like the Sinn but it's about $500 more.  My main concern with Victorinox is that they also make $100 watches (very nice ones btw) and I don't think the resale value is as good as Sinn.  Any thoughts?


 

 The Sinn has my vote.
  I'm a Sinner from way back. One of my faves...
  I can't comment on resale other to say that I would guess you are correct.


----------



## Anaxilus

I could do that Sinn.  Nice. 
   
  I don't think I could do Victorinox.  Not even on a knife.
   
  Wow, I had no idea Junkers made a watch!  If it made that Junkers diver bomber squeel on the hour I would get one immediately!


----------



## Uncle Erik

That's a nice looking Sinn! I wear a 656 and a 244Ti. I've given some thought to picking one up with complications.


----------



## mralexosborn

Aww my post was removed...sorry guys. I didn't mean to insult anyone. That was stupid of me, I should have followed the rules.


----------



## intoflatlines

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Wow, I had no idea Junkers made a watch!  If it made that Junkers diver bomber squeel on the hour I would get one immediately!


 
   





   
  Unfortunately, it's not made by the famous Junkers company. The name is just licensed by PointTec, a German manufacturer of watches.
   
  http://www.pointtec.de/


----------



## Juergen

Quote: 





intoflatlines said:


> Â
> I know this is way below your budget (and not as prestigous as some other common German brands like Sinn and Stowa), but I'm enjoying this pilot's style watch by Junkers - 6270M-2. It has all the specs I was looking for: Titanium case and bracelet, sapphire crystal, Superluminova lume, ETA 2824-2 movement.. looks very similar to a Sinn 656/556 (I think the Junkers actually looks much better.. date is more clear, very readable dial, red seconds hand adds a lot), but for much less. If I had more cash to spend I'd have gotten a Sinn or Stowa but for cost effectiveness, I think I made the right choice. I posted this a few pages back so it might look familiar:
> Â


 

 I never realized you could get titanium, saphire and an ETA movement in a great looking watch for such a low price.  It's now on my list of watches to consider!


----------



## laxx

Looking to get into the G-Shock world, so I put out a few inquiries for some used ones I thought were interesting.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





laxx said:


> Looking to get into the G-Shock world, so I put out a few inquiries for some used ones I thought were interesting.


 

 I once threw my G-Shock against a brick wall just for kicks.  Yeah it was fine.  I also found a G-Shock between the tread blocks of a tank out in the field.  It was fine too.


----------



## mralexosborn

I once ate a G-Shock, turns out, not bile resistant.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





laxx said:


> Looking to get into the G-Shock world, so I put out a few inquiries for some used ones I thought were interesting.


 

 And....?


----------



## Aevum

a good starting point for g-shocks is usualy a mudman or a GW-5600, they are usualy under 100 bucks and carry nice features, the newer ones sync to radio signals (check coverage first) and are solar powred (last around 6 months without exposure to sunlight)
   
  then again, you should consider the size you want, analog vs digital, stealth vs normal (black numbers on clear or clear numbers on black) if you mind solar vs non rechargable, or radio sync vs normal setting.


----------



## laxx

Yea, there's so many different kinds. I ended up buying one off of a guy on watchuseek. A DW-8800 Codename ADMA. I thought it looked nice and liked the idea of the dog. I figured it'd be nice to give to my friend once I'm bored with it. I'm also getting one from a friend who doesn't wear his, don't know what model that will be.
   
  There's too many different kinds, I don't know where to start, haha.


----------



## Jonoshop

I have this watch at the moment: 
   
  Although I am tempted to buy this one: 
   
  I love watches, as they are the one thing I wear 24/7.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





jonoshop said:


> I have this watch at the moment:
> 
> Although I am tempted to buy this one:
> 
> I love watches, as they are the one thing I wear 24/7.


 

 I like 'em both.  Very cool!


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





jonoshop said:


> I love watches, as they are the one thing I wear 24/7.


 

 I can't go to bed with a watch on... unless I'm camping.


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> I can't go to bed with a watch on... unless I'm camping.


 

 In my old house, my G-Shock wouldn't sync unless I wore it to bed.  Don't ask me why.  Sitting on the night stand next to the bed, it wouldn't sync but on my wrist it would get the sync.  So, I got accustomed to wearing a watch to bed.  In my new house, anywhere on the second floor and it'll get a signal.
   
  However, wearing a watch to bed really isn't the best thing to do.  Good way to get some nasty wabi and they'll get filthy with bed lint pretty quick.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> In my old house, my G-Shock wouldn't sync unless I wore it to bed.  Don't ask me why.  Sitting on the night stand next to the bed, it wouldn't sync but on my wrist it would get the sync.  So, I got accustomed to wearing a watch to bed.  In my new house, anywhere on the second floor and it'll get a signal.
> 
> However, wearing a watch to bed really isn't the best thing to do.  Good way to get some nasty wabi and they'll get filthy with bed lint pretty quick.


 

 Don't know what wabi is, but any watch that I wear to bed, gets a shower the next morning.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Don't know what wabi is, but any watch that I wear to bed, gets a shower the next morning.


 

 Not necessary.
  Just wash your 'hands'... unless it's digital, of course, then just wash your 'face'. Sorry, I'll 'dial' it down a bit, but I'm all wound up. Not sure what all these puns 'stem' from, they're just automatic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  All right, I'll stop.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Not necessary.
> Just wash your 'hands'... unless it's digital, of course, then just wash your 'face'. Sorry, I'll 'dial' it down a bit, but I'm all wound up. Not sure what all these puns 'stem' from, they're just automatic.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Now, you 'wound' me up.  Oh, the fun and "punnishment"...  It's wonderful!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  "Watch" out, the humor has "crowned."
   
  I will never settle for 'second' best, showers really 'clean my clock' over 'time', "hands" down, er, maybe "hands" up.  Yes, from whence "springs" all of this humor?
   
  Ok, sorry..


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Not necessary.
> Just wash your 'hands'... unless it's digital, of course, then just wash your 'face'. Sorry, I'll 'dial' it down a bit, but I'm all wound up. Not sure what all these puns 'stem' from, they're just automatic.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I just exploded.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> I just exploded.


 

 Over-wound mainspring eh?


----------



## appophylite

I decided to have some fun with a cheap, Chinese automatic that I picked up a while back. Used it at work a couple of times until I dropped it and it stopped working. I figured it would be a good chance to take it apart an learn a bit more about how the automatic mechanism works. Played around with it a little until I found the loose gear and reset it and the movement started working again! I started playing around with it a little more, threw out the dial, did some rough sanding on the case and put it on a leather cuff band I found in a crafts store, and came up with this, moderately steampunk-ish watch:


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Don't know what wabi is, but any watch that I wear to bed, gets a shower the next morning.


 

 You're a WIS and you don't know wabi?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









   
  It's actually wabi-sabi but generally stated as just wabi.
   
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wabi-sabi
   
  In the world of watches, it generally refers to the marks, scratches, dings, etc. that a watch gets over time that can add 'charm.'.  A Rolex Explorer with desk diving marks, not wabi.  The same watch with damage from climbing Mt. Everest: wabi.
   
  Be careful showering with watches, even if it's a JLC Master Compressor or other watch very well suited for water.  The heat from the hot water can wreak havoc on seals.  Watches of any kind in a hot tub are a serious no-no.  The heat and the chemicals used in the jacuzzi are even more deadly to watch seals.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> You're a WIS and you don't know wabi?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Desk diving...  I love it!  LOL


----------



## Anaxilus

Wabi Sabi is awesome.


----------



## kwkarth

I love the concept of wabi-sabi.  My Omega Hour-Vision reminds me of such a concept.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I love the concept of wabi-sabi.  My Omega Hour-Vision reminds me of such a concept.


 

 Holy crap, that's gorgeous! Nice piece, Sir.
  Wonderful DeVille movement.
   
  shane


----------



## shane55

Wabi...
  My wife's work watch.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Holy crap, that's gorgeous! Nice piece, Sir.
> Wonderful DeVille movement.
> 
> shane


 

 Thanks Shane.  The hour vision's movement is the first newly designed, in-house manufactured movement for Omega in many, many years.  That, and the 4 sapphire windows in addition to the front and back sapphires are my favorite parts of the watch.
   
   
  [size=medium]_[size=x-small][size=medium][size=medium]Omega unveils its exclusive in-house manufacture movement[/size][/size][/size]_[/size]
  [size=medium]_[size=x-small]Bienne, Geneva (24 January 2007)--[/size]_[/size]
  [size=medium][size=x-small]Always at the forefront of technical innovations and renowned as the watchmaking company which produced the first-ever industrialized movement, Omega presented its exclusive in-house manufacture calibre 8500 / 8501 to a select audience during a press conference which took place today at the Cité du Temps in Geneva.[/size][/size]
  [size=medium][size=x-small]Replete with technologically-advanced features, the new automatic movement is a COSC*-certified chronometer comprising 202 completely redesigned components. It is naturally equipped with an upgraded version of Omega’s proprietary Co-Axial technology guaranteeing prolonged timekeeping accuracy and reliability over time. This virtuoso 13-lines movement has two barrels which increase the energy source to provide greater stability, thus ensuring an impressive 60-hour power reserve. These attributes are complemented by a bi-directional self-winding mechanism and a time-zone function which enables the precision to be maintained when the hour hand is set. The intricate beauty of the mechanism is echoed in the luxurious decorative finish as fine black screws complement the delicate snail-wave engravings. This movement is also available with an 18 ct red gold rotor and balance bridge (calibre 8501).[/size][/size]
  [size=medium][size=x-small]To celebrate the launch of this exclusive manufacture movement, Omega proudly unveils an exceptional collection of timepieces within the De Ville range aptly named Hour Vision. The unique case is a revolutionary feat of engineering enhancing the visibility of the meticulously-crafted movement through four translucent sapphire lateral-openings. The refreshingly unadorned Hour Vision dial features facetted gold hands with delicately-polished sides. The curvilinear bracelet is easily adjustable as it incorporates an innovative screw and link system, the finishing design touch being the Omega emblem inserted on the clasp.[/size][/size]
  [size=medium][size=x-small]The new Omega Hour Vision collection has been specially conceived as a complete creation of craftsmanship embodying in a new generation of high precision and elegant timepieces all the experience gained from Omega’s 159 years of pioneering in the field of mechanical watchmaking.

 The prestige watch manufacturer Omega was founded in 1848 and since then has continually set the pace in the many fields of watchmaking: from precision, competitions, sports timekeeping, design awards to watches for professional use in space or underwater, Omega identifies with a world of achievements that includes the conquest of space, timekeeping at 22 Olympic Games, numerous precision records and design awards as well as the launch in 1999 of the revolutionary Co-Axial calibre, one of the 20th’s century’s major innovations in mechanical watchmaking, designed with the English star watchmaker George Daniels. Omega will be Official Timekeeper for the Beijing 2008, Vancouver 2010 and London 2012 Olympic Games.[/size][/size]
   

   
Once known for producing its’ own movements and indeed holding the unique reputation of being the producer of the first industrialized movement, the coming of the calibre 8500/8501 heralds a new era for OMEGA. Following the successful incorporation of the Co-Axial escapement into a number of self-winding movements beginning with the calibre 2500 eight years ago, Omega now produces all of the 202 components of the new calibre. In embarking on this ambitious project, OMEGA’s aim was to up-grade its existing proprietary Co-Axial technology. The Co-Axial escapement touches the very heart of the watch by re-engineering the component that provides the regular transmission of energy to the mechanism. Together with the free-sprung balance, the Co-Axial escapement offers optimal stability to the watch’s running rate over long periods and enhances the performance of the timepiece. In addition, the need for oil in this tiny component is virtually eliminated.
   
The automatic mechanism is driven by a highly efficient bi-directional rotor. The energy is then transmitted through two barrels providing the watch with an impressive power reserve of 60 hours. Adjusting the watch when travelling through time-zones is simple since the hour hand can be moved separately from the minutes and seconds hands. The 8500/8501 calibres naturally are COSC-certified chronometers. 
   
As you would expect from a movement of this category, great care has been taken in the finishing and decorating of the components. In the case of the Calibre 8501, the rotor and balance bridge are fashioned out of 18-carat red gold. The presence of 18-carat red gold components is reminiscent of OMEGA’s rich watch making heritage since historically red gold had been used in OMEGA movements. The screws, barrels and the balance wheel are all blackened. This was to create an unusual and contemporary matt finish. The bridges and the rotor are decorated with an “arabesque” Côtes de Genève pattern which in itself is a world premier.


----------



## appophylite

kwkarth, right after the Speedmaster, that DeVille would be the very next watch on my list. Beautiful!


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Wabi...
> My wife's work watch.


 

 What on Earth does your wife do for a living?! I feel sorry for this poor timepiece.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> What *on Earth* does your wife do for a living?! I feel sorry for this poor timepiece.


 

*On earth* is exactly correct. She is a landscape designer.
  This beater finally bit the dust (pun intended) after the crystal was scratched to the point of unreadability.
   
  Got her a G-Shock and she's killing it.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> *On earth* is exactly correct. She is a landscape designer.
> This beater finally bit the dust (pun intended) after the crystal was scratched to the point of unreadability.
> 
> Got her a G-Shock and she's killing it.


 
   
  How can you kill a G Shock? Maybe a wristwatch is not ideal.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> How can you kill a G Shock? Maybe a wristwatch is not ideal.


 

 My wife can kill anything mechanical / electrical... but she is miraculous with plants.


----------



## mralexosborn

You gotta have check and balances.
   
  (Something that evidently is understood no longer...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Seamaster

Dress watch half-moon (little on the small side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




):

   
  My daliy watch, 40mm old school Oris classic:



   
   
  My work-out watch:


----------



## Anaxilus

I have not seen a De Ville I liked ever.  Till that one....
   
  Nice!


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I have not seen a De Ville I liked ever.  Till that one....
> 
> Nice!


 

 Hmmm...
  While that is gorgeous (as I said above), my tastes point me towards this De Ville. Hard to believe, right?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   OK, so I'm predictable.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Hmmm...
> While that is gorgeous (as I said above), my tastes point me towards this De Ville. Hard to believe, right?
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Lol thats actually nice.  I don't know what the last de villes I saw were but they didnt move me.  Shane, I think you need one watch with a movement that rotates Brand names.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Hmmm...
> While that is gorgeous (as I said above), my tastes point me towards this De Ville. Hard to believe, right?
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Black on black? I would've never guessed.


----------



## Anaxilus

Once you go black, you never go back.  Right Shane?


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Once you go black, you never go back.  Right Shane?


 
   
  You covered a lot of ground with this comment.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> You covered a lot of ground with this comment.


 

 And a lot of red flags I'm sure.


----------



## shane55

I step away for 10 hours and the thread goes to heck.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Here's today's black on black time.


----------



## shane55

To whomever edited my post...
  Thanks for not deleting it instead. I guess I understand now what the rule for 'symbolizing' nasty's is... Just don't do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  cheers.
   
  shane


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> To whomever edited my post...
> Thanks for not deleting it instead. I guess I understand now what the rule for 'symbolizing' nasty's is... Just don't do it.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 No worries man!


----------



## npnjunction

Hey guys... not sure what the protocol here is for asking questions but I'm just gonna dive right in!  I'm looking for a nice, classy watch that'd look good with a shirt, but fits in nicely for casual stuff too.  My budget's probably around $200.  I'd want a metal bracelet, preferably something with an automatic movement?  I've been looking casually at the Seiko automatic department... but nothing comes to mind yet.  Any suggestions?
   
  Cheers!


----------



## Endless

It's because of this thread that I bought a Seiko Black Monster. A very happy head-fier. Thanks guys.
   
  My new watch. I got so much compliments from girls already. ;D


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote: 





npnjunction said:


> Hey guys... not sure what the protocol here is for asking questions but I'm just gonna dive right in!  I'm looking for a nice, classy watch that'd look good with a shirt, but fits in nicely for casual stuff too.  My budget's probably around $200.  I'd want a metal bracelet, preferably something with an automatic movement?  I've been looking casually at the Seiko automatic department... but nothing comes to mind yet.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Cheers!


 

 Check the post right below you, heh.
   
  Seiko Black Monster ^_^


----------



## Endless

Definitely get the Seiko Monster. It fits everything your looking for and more. I got mines from longislandwatch.com which ships the Seiko Monsters from New York. It's the cheapest I've found on the internet, maybe you'll have better luck.


----------



## woof37

Quote: 





lordofdoom said:


> Check the post right below you, heh.
> 
> Seiko Black Monster ^_^


 
   
  I was thinking the same thing.  A Monster is sporty and dressy enough for just about any situation.


----------



## hmai18

I have a Tissot PR50 chrono that's my daily beater watch, but the leather strap is getting destroyed by my sweat. I've tried looking for a 19mm synthetic band, but haven't had much luck. I'd be fine with a silicone/rubber band with a deployant clasp or even something like the kevlar patterned band above, but nobody seems to make them in 19mm.
   
  Any help sourcing one would be appreciated.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





endless said:


> It's because of this thread that I bought a Seiko Black Monster. A very happy head-fier. Thanks guys.
> 
> My new watch. I got so much compliments from girls already. ;D


 


 Congrats!! I love this watch. One of my daily-wears.
   
  And @ npnjunction... yeah, a Black Monster is certainly a great choice. It was for me. But it's not all that's out there. What style you looking for? What colour metal, face, band... Digital, combo, numerals (Roman?). Lots of choices out there and as many styles as there are tastes.
   
  More to go on please...
   
  cheers
   
  shane


----------



## Kon-Masti

There are some beautiful watches in this thread. I'm planning to buy my first 'proper' non-fashion watch for my graduation soon, but I haven't decided exactly which one I am going to go for. Before I choose I thought I would do some research on movements and watch makers. Anyone care to recommend any books or website that might be useful? Or even recommend what might be an ideal first serious watch. Obviously because I don't really know my way around movements and such like I am just basing my preference on looks. I like the vintage military style watches like Panerai but I don't know of anyone else who does a similar style of watch.


----------



## atbglenn

I purchased this Movado Valor 7 years ago. Since it's made out of tungsten carbide, it's still pretty much scratch free.  
   

   
  A Tag Heuer I purchased 18 years ago.
   

   
  A Seiko Automatic. My everyday watch
   

   
  One more Seiko Automatic. (Not the original band)


----------



## npnjunction

@shane55 (and everyone else who has been so kind as to respond!):
   
  My ideal design runs towards the DeVille above (only that I obvious can't afford it hur hur), and with a metal bracelet.  Preferably an automatic movement (hence no digital? not too sure on this).  I'm obviously new to the field, and not very familiar with the lingo... and am hence not able to provide a more detailed description!  The design of the monster is growing on me though... and I somehow find myself drawn towards it!  I'm still open to suggestion though so if you happen to have any please do pass them on to the ignorant (ie. me heh)!
   
  Cheerss


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





npnjunction said:


> @shane55 (and everyone else who has been so kind as to respond!):
> 
> My ideal design runs towards the DeVille above (only that I obvious can't afford it hur hur), and with a metal bracelet.  Preferably an automatic movement (hence no digital? not too sure on this).  I'm obviously new to the field, and not very familiar with the lingo... and am hence not able to provide a more detailed description!  The design of the monster is growing on me though... and I somehow find myself drawn towards it!  I'm still open to suggestion though so if you happen to have any please do pass them on to the ignorant (ie. me heh)!
> 
> Cheerss


 
   
  Look at post #4911 for a couple good links. 
  The Seiko 5 above is a great watch and you might find something like it there.
  Here's my Seiko 5, and Monster.
   
  shane


----------



## atbglenn

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Look at post #4911 for a couple good links.
> The Seiko 5 above is a great watch and you might find something like it there.
> Here's my Seiko 5, and Monster.
> 
> shane


 

 Shane, I love your Seiko Monster Diver Watch. Real nice!


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Look at post #4911 for a couple good links.
> The Seiko 5 above is a great watch and you might find something like it there.
> Here's my Seiko 5, and Monster.
> 
> shane


 

 I like this one. What model is it? 
  That strap looks really familiar...


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> I like this one. What model is it?
> That strap looks really familiar...


 
   
  On the back side crystal, it says 7S26-0420 - A4. 423411 is also stamped on the crystal.
  The movement has 7S26A stamped on rotor.
   
  Yeah, I have / had several of these straps. Love 'em. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  shane


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> On the back side crystal, it says 7S26-0420 - A4. 423411 is also stamped on the crystal.
> The movement has 7S26A stamped on rotor.
> 
> Yeah, I have / had several of these straps. Love 'em.
> ...


 

 Sorry but Imma have to buy one.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





atbglenn said:


> I purchased this Movado Valor 7 years ago. Since it's made out of tungsten carbide, it's still pretty much scratch free.
> A Tag Heuer I purchased 18 years ago.
> A Seiko Automatic. My everyday watch
> One more Seiko Automatic. (Not the original band)


 

 Oooo... Nice Seiko's. Nice TAG.
   
  cheers
   
  shane


----------



## rasmushorn

I love those Seikos above! These Seikos are for the love of mechanical watches what headphones are for the love of HiFi. You can have several great and high quality watches for a low price and low enough to allow yourself to play with them. 
   
  Where did you get this one?


----------



## atbglenn

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> I love those Seikos above! These Seikos are for the love of mechanical watches what headphones are for the love of HiFi. You can have several great and high quality watches for a low price and low enough to allow yourself to play with them.
> 
> Where did you get this one?
> 
> ...


----------



## shane55

^^^ Yep. Know that movement very well... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  What kind of time does it keep for you?
   
  shane


----------



## atbglenn

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> ^^^ Yep. Know that movement very well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Shane, both of my Seiko's are not the most accurate watches out there, The one gains about 5 to 7 seconds daily. The Seiko 5 Sport loses about 10 seconds a day.
   
  Speaking of Seiko watches, I just won this one for $52 plus $20 shipping. Model # [size=small]*SNZG09K1*[/size]


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





atbglenn said:


> Shane, both of my Seiko's are not the most accurate watches out there, The one gains about 5 to 7 seconds daily. The Seiko 5 Sport loses about 10 seconds a day.
> 
> Speaking of Seiko watches, I just won this one for $52 plus $20 shipping. Model # [size=small]*SNZG09K1*[/size]


 

 ^^^  Oh.... niiiiiiiice. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Yeah both mine run about +5 / day. Not great, but not horrible.
   
  shane


----------



## Anaxilus

Anyone do one of those regulator mods on the Seiko 5s?  Supposedly you can get it down to 1-2/day.


----------



## atbglenn

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Anyone do one of those regulator mods on the Seiko 5s?  Supposedly you can get it down to 1-2/day.


 

 Do you mean the hairspring adjustment thingy? I was thinking about messing with it, but then again I'm probably better off just leaving it alone. It could end up worse than it already is. Right?


----------



## dmk1

A watch thread, nice.
   
   
  Here's mine :
   
   

   
   
  I also have a Polar FT40 (http://www.polarusa.com/us-en/products/improve_fitness/fitness_crosstraining/FT40/) but I'm not sure it counts


----------



## atbglenn

Quote: 





dmk1 said:


> A watch thread, nice.
> 
> 
> Here's mine :
> ...


 

 Nice watch. What's the small hand by the 9:00 position?


----------



## dmk1

It's a 24 hour dial. Very useful when... when... errr... you're stuck in a cave and can't see the sky to check if it's day or night, I guess


----------



## shane55

^^ Nice. I like how Citizen's don't even look 'solar' any more. The Eco-Drives are sweet.
  My wife has an old Diver style Eco-Drive and it's a regular workhorse.
   
  shane


----------



## Ultrainferno

Very nice Citizen watch!


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





atbglenn said:


> Do you mean the hairspring adjustment thingy? I was thinking about messing with it, but then again I'm probably better off just leaving it alone. It could end up worse than it already is. Right?


 

 I've tried. No closer than + or - 5 seconds, Adjustment is just not fine enough for me.
   
  My Seamaster (newer) is a little more refined and I was able to get it to within 1 or 2 seconds/day.


----------



## atbglenn

Shane, great highly detailed photos! I like the screw driver adjustment. Very nice! How many watches do you have? I've got a dozen or so. I've sold several over the years. This one in particular I'm sorry I sold. What was I thinking?? I guess I get bored at times.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





atbglenn said:


> Shane, great highly detailed photos! I like the screw driver adjustment. Very nice! How many watches do you have? I've got a dozen or so. I've sold several over the years. This one in particular I'm sorry I sold. What was I thinking?? I guess I get bored at times.


 


 Ooo... nice Fortis.
   
  Yeah, I'd have to be reallllllllly bored to sell mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  BTW... fairly easy to adjust to within 1 - 2 seconds as well.
   
  I've got a few watches... I had more, but have had to sell them.
  Maybe it's a dozen, probably more.
   
  shane


----------



## atbglenn

Shane, nice! real nice! I think I'm going to have get another Fortis  
   
  PS Your photos are great!


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





atbglenn said:


> Shane, nice! real nice! I think I'm going to have get another Fortis
> 
> PS Your photos are great!


 

 Thanks...
  It's unfortunate that Fortis does not use the Lamania 5100 movement in these any more. A real beater and somewhat unattractive (plastic parts and all) movement. Very rugged and stable.
  They now use the ETA 7500 in the chrono's. Nothing really wrong with that... but it's just not an L5100. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  shane


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





hmai18 said:


> I have a Tissot PR50 chrono that's my daily beater watch, but the leather strap is getting destroyed by my sweat. I've tried looking for a 19mm synthetic band, but haven't had much luck. I'd be fine with a silicone/rubber band with a deployant clasp or even something like the kevlar patterned band above, but nobody seems to make them in 19mm.
> 
> Any help sourcing one would be appreciated.


 
http://www.thewatchprince.com/watch-band/Kevlar-Style-Diver-Sport-Straps
 Good place to go.  They're local here.


----------



## atbglenn

Quote: 





hmai18 said:


> I have a Tissot PR50 chrono that's my daily beater watch, but the leather strap is getting destroyed by my sweat. I've tried looking for a 19mm synthetic band, but haven't had much luck. I'd be fine with a silicone/rubber band with a deployant clasp or even something like the kevlar patterned band above, but nobody seems to make them in 19mm.
> 
> Any help sourcing one would be appreciated.


 

 Check this ebayer out. I purchased a couple of high quality silicone rubber bands for less than $10 delivered. Unfortunately he doesn't have 19mm. You may be able to get 20mm to fit without any trouble. 
   
http://stores.ebay.com/billhk2001?_rdc=1
   
  Here's one I got from him


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





atbglenn said:


> Check this ebayer out. I purchased a couple of high quality silicone rubber bands for less than $10 delivered. Unfortunately he doesn't have 19mm. You may be able to get 20mm to fit without any trouble.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/billhk2001?_rdc=1


   
  Thank you for that link!!! I will try those rubber straps. In fact I have been looking in many watch stores for those.


----------



## cardozo

Hello everybody!

 good to see that there is a specific area for the clocks, another great passion of mine.

 Nowadays, I only use occasionally some of my "oldies", but until some time ago, I even did a review of some movements, as you will see below.

 I'm a big fan of the Seiko brand and taste mainly of automatic chronographs, from the decade of 60/70. I like also the line 6119, for simplicity, good function and strength of movement.

 I'll put some pictures of my watches, with appropriate explanations, as well as some "before and after." Hope you enjoy!
   
   
   

   
  Seiko 6119-8470. He belonged to the grandfather of my wife's. Circa 1970...
   
   

   
  ... After reformed. I even reviewed the movement and the case was sent for polishing, along with the replacement of the glass. I love this watch!
   
   

   
  I do not recall the model or movement of this watch. It was bought at a flea market and I did a review of the movement. The case I send to polishing and the glass, replaced. The movement was very good, with the exception of a backlash in the bearing of the rotor, which is normal in this movement.

 I gave this watch to my father in 2006 and it is working fine until today.
   
   

   
  Very nice watch!
   
   
  And, finally, two watches that I never had the courage to open. His movements are a real nightmare for the review!
   

   
  Seiko 6138-0040. Circa 1974. Seiko Bullhead for friends, with original bracelet.
   
   
   

   
  Seiko 6138-0011. Circa 1975. Seiko Ovni for friends, with original bracelet!
   
  Cheers,
   
  Peter


----------



## shane55

Peter....
  Nice watches. Which do you wear when you perform? Got a favorite?
   
  shane


----------



## dxanex

haha, I joined up today so I could ask questions about portable amps, and then I stumble across this thread! I couldn't resist...


----------



## shane55

Sweet Montblanc...
  So, when you take it off, do you hang it back up on the wall?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  What's in there, a modified 7750?
   
  shane


----------



## dxanex

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Sweet Montblanc...
> So, when you take it off, do you hang it back up on the wall??
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I bought it used from a reputable dealer. As far as I know it's original in house movement. If it isn't I'd rather not know. Still it's always kept perfect time


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





dxanex said:


> I bought it used from a reputable dealer. As far as I know it's original in house movement. If it isn't I'd rather not know. Still it's always kept perfect time


 

 I thought I shouldn't, but why not?
   
  Montblanc has in house movements?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  hehe


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> I thought I shouldn't, but why not?
> 
> Montblanc has in house movements?!
> 
> ...


 

 "Modified" in house movement...


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> "Modified" in house movement...


 

 Isn't just a modified ETA movement like other "high" end watches?


----------



## Anaxilus

Anyone have info on what the new Breitling movement is going to be sicne they are breaking w/ ETA and Swatch?  Or should I say Swatch only.  The whole Swiss monopoly loses me sometimes.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Anyone have info on what the new Breitling movement is going to be sicne they are breaking w/ ETA and Swatch?  Or should I say Swatch only.  The whole Swiss monopoly loses me sometimes.


 

 Swiss monopoly? So cynical! 
  I assume you mean the Breitling B01? http://www.breitling.com/chronomatb01/index_en.html
  It is not a monopoly really. You can get Swiss in house movements. Vacheron Constantin and Patek Phillipe are a tad pricier than a Tag Heuer though...


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Swiss monopoly? So cynical!
> I assume you mean the Breitling B01? http://www.breitling.com/chronomatb01/index_en.html
> It is not a monopoly really. You can get Swiss in house movements. Vacheron Constantin and Patek Phillipe are a tad pricier than a Tag Heuer though...


 

 Well, let me be more specific.  I guess I was referring to Swatch group more directly.  I heard Breitling was breaking away to do their own movements.  Some had concerns about the move and the future of their quality.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Well, let me be more specific.  I guess I was referring to Swatch group more directly.  I heard Breitling was breaking away to do their own movements.  Some had concerns about the move and the future of their quality.


 

 Silly people. Half are upset that these "high" end watch makers don't even create their own movements, and the other half is questioning the quality of the movements they do think up on their own? Bah, humbug!


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Isn't just a modified ETA movement like other "high" end watches?


 

 There are lots of incredible, modified Valjoux / ETA movements out there. Some of the Valjoux movements are brilliant in their own right, and when well-modified are stellar, gorgeous works of art and mechanics.
   

   

   

   
   

   
   
   
   
  Etc....
   
  shane


----------



## heynice

my seiko i got 4 years ago, currently looking for a new watch


----------



## woof37

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Anyone have info on what the new Breitling movement is going to be sicne they are breaking w/ ETA and Swatch?  Or should I say Swatch only.  The whole Swiss monopoly loses me sometimes.


 

  
  I always thought Breitling did their own movements anyway.  Apparently that's what I get for thinking.


----------



## revolink24

I'll just drop this here.
   




   




   
  It saddens me to know I'll never own a piece of mechanical art that great.


----------



## drewjp

Quote: 





endless said:


> It's because of this thread that I bought a Seiko Black Monster. A very happy head-fier. Thanks guys.
> 
> My new watch. I got so much compliments from girls already. ;D


 

 I also have this watch in my collection. I love it and it's hard to beat, value-wise!


----------



## Mercuttio

Oh man, I just got WICKED excited when I saw the shape of that rotor.... that's one of the nicest 5100's I've seen! It's a damned good thing Omega switched to the Valijoux for their non-moon Speedmasters, or I wouldn't have ever been able to pick out a watch...
  
  Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Ooo... nice Fortis.
> 
> Yeah, I'd have to be reallllllllly bored to sell mine.
> 
> ...


 
   
  On another note, I'm really happy with my Speedmaster Pro, a year later. I've worn it 24 hours a day 7 days a week for that entire time, showers included, and it now keeps time within 1-2 seconds per day. I don't get tired of winding it.
   


  This wonderful NATO is one of the JCrew ones that are between $9 and $20 online. They're sort of undersized... 19 or 18mm I think. Which actually lends that so often forgotten "Bond" quality... (the original Bond NATO was undersized on his Rolex).


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> Oh man, I just got WICKED excited when I saw the shape of that rotor.... that's one of the nicest 5100's I've seen! It's a damned good thing Omega switched to the Valijoux for their non-moon Speedmasters, or I wouldn't have ever been able to pick out a watch...
> 
> On another note, I'm really happy with my Speedmaster Pro, a year later. I've worn it 24 hours a day 7 days a week for that entire time, showers included, and it now keeps time within 1-2 seconds per day. I don't get tired of winding it.
> 
> This wonderful NATO is one of the JCrew ones that are between $9 and $20 online. They're sort of undersized... 19 or 18mm I think. Which actually lends that so often forgotten "Bond" quality... (the original Bond NATO was undersized on his Rolex).


 

 Yeah, thanks... for a clunky workhorse, the L51000 has it's own style and elegance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Nice Speedmaster, BTW! Yeah and you don't see a nato-style on these too often. Nor do many but us watch nuts know what Bond originally 'wore'.
   
  Here's another L5100 for your viewing pleasure. Nearly identical, but quite a few years older.
   
  Cheers
   
  shane


----------



## David

I like understated.
   
  Late 50s / early 60s Omega Seamonster Stainless Auto, Seamaster Cosmic with crosshairs in gold (love the "drop everything into the front of a steel billet" idea) and a stainless one with a blue dial. Although strictly speaking, that's the wife's. Gets more use than her pretty cool thin black Skagen that is cursed with the worst strap catch ever to escape untested from a design studio. She also has a nice old Elgin Deluxe Tank job.


----------



## atbglenn

Just got my new Seiko 5 Sport.  So far I'm thrilled with it  (The green dial looks much nicer in person.)


----------



## revolink24

Awesome! I may have to pick one of them up considering their price.


----------



## shane55

@atbglenn
   
  Sweet looking piece. Congrats!


----------



## atbglenn

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Awesome! I may have to pick one of them up considering their price.


 
   
  I won it for $52 plus $20 shipping from a reliable seller on ebay. Well worth the price if you ask me 


  
  Quote: 





shane55 said:


> @atbglenn
> 
> Sweet looking piece. Congrats!


 
    Thanks Shane!


----------



## JeckyllAndHyde

my Citizen - day and night version


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote: 





atbglenn said:


> Just got my new Seiko 5 Sport.  So far I'm thrilled with it  (The green dial looks much nicer in person.)


 


>


 

 What is the diameter of that watch? I ask because recently I received a simialr Seiko that is 37 mm and it is to small for me and it sits in its case un-used. Now I would rather have a 42 or 44 mm case. Thanks.


----------



## atbglenn

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> What is the diameter of that watch? I ask because recently I received a simialr Seiko that is 37 mm and it is to small for me and it sits in its case un-used. Now I would rather have a 42 or 44 mm case. Thanks.


 

 Using my digital micrometer, It measures 41.8mm not including the crown, 44.7mm with. Hope that helps


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





jeckyllandhyde said:


> my Citizen - day and night version


 

 Oh man that's great.
   
  I just love Superluminova!!


----------



## CoryGillmore

Here is my Oakley Icon Watch. It's the only relatively expensive watch I've ever wanted. I don't really wear it out much anymore for fear of scratching it or something. But, this is probably my absolute favorite watch of all time.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





mrarroyo said:


> What is the diameter of that watch? I ask because recently I received a simialr Seiko that is 37 mm and it is to small for me and it sits in its case un-used. Now I would rather have a 42 or 44 mm case. Thanks.


 

 Aargh - I did the very same mistake! I forgot to read the diameter because the watch looked great in the pictures on eBay. I bought the small version first... sold it again and bought the 42 mm version which is MUCH better.


----------



## atbglenn

Shane, it seems you have an endless supply of high end watches. I love it! 
  
  Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Oh man that's great.
> 
> I just love Superluminova!!


----------



## JeckyllAndHyde

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Oh man that's great.
> 
> I just love Superluminova!!


 
  thanks, me too! I love to wear it when I suddenly go from light to dark places - such as corridors ets 
   
  btw - someone know, if old radium-luminated watches are still luminating nowadays??


----------



## atbglenn

Quote: 





jeckyllandhyde said:


> my Citizen - day and night version


 
  I love your watch! I had a Seiko with the same kind of illumination. Unfortunately I went on one of my ebay selling sprees and sold it because I was bored. lol!


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote: 





atbglenn said:


> Using my digital micrometer, It measures 41.8mm not including the crown, 44.7mm with. Hope that helps


 

 Thanks for the information.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> Aargh - I did the very same mistake! I forgot to read the diameter because the watch looked great in the pictures on eBay. I bought the small version first... sold it again and bought the 42 mm version which is MUCH better.


 

 I will have to do the same or I have bought an early Christmas watch for my nephew.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





jeckyllandhyde said:


> my Citizen - day and night version


 

 Ha! Almost forgot... I used to have the Eco-Drive version of yours. Or something similar.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





atbglenn said:


> Shane, it seems you have an endless supply of high end watches. I love it!


 

 Thanks... but not endless. I really stopped 'collecting' high-end pieces a while ago. I just haven't let them all go yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Although if you consider a Seiko Black Monster 'high-end' then I guess I still am bringing them in as that was the last watch I bought... a few months ago.
   
  For some CRAZY reason, the good wife want's me to spend my money on more 'important' things, like a new roof, water heater, sofa, kitchen counter, vacation, car, blah, blah... What does she know about 'important'?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  cheers
   
  shane


----------



## JeckyllAndHyde

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> For some CRAZY reason, the good wife want's me to spend my money on more 'important' things, like a new roof, water heater, sofa, kitchen counter, vacation, car, blah, blah... What does she know about 'important'??


 
   
  I'll never understand woman: my better half asked me few days ago why do I need more than 1 "big headphone"


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Thanks... but not endless. I really stopped 'collecting' high-end pieces a while ago. I just haven't let them all go yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Silly adults and their responsibilities.


----------



## Maxvla




----------



## Maxvla

Aw.. no comments?
   
  It's actually not a watch, but an iPod Nano clipped to someone's watch band. Could be an interesting avenue for watches in the future.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Aw.. no comments?
> 
> It's actually not a watch, but an iPod Nano clipped to someone's watch band. Could be an interesting avenue for watches in the future.


 

 No one likes it because its not widescreen.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Aw.. no comments?
> 
> It's actually not a watch, but an iPod Nano clipped to someone's watch band. Could be an interesting avenue for watches in the future.


 

 WHAT?!?! I was looking at the picture and thought that this HAS to be a screen because it looked so bright. A great idea though. I would choose a better strap though


----------



## Maxvla

Yeah it was some Japanese journalist. He just rotated his watch around and clipped the Nano to the back of his watch band.


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Aw.. no comments?
> 
> It's actually not a watch, but an iPod Nano clipped to someone's watch band. Could be an interesting avenue for watches in the future.


 


 I think its really cute and might get some kids wearing watches again instead of depending on those dang cellphones..or when my grand father was alive i remember him saying something like "you teenagers and your pagers, when i was your age we were lucky to have a watch or we had to ask someone else"...well it was something like that.
   
  if it catches on, who knows Apple might have a new market for itself.. "Steve Jobs announced today the new iTourbillion, iRepeater, and iPatek". ok thats just crazy


----------



## cooperpwc

Quote:


maxvla said:


>


 

 Ha! That is very cool.


----------



## shane55

Interesting.....
  I knew something was a bit 'different' about it.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





jeckyllandhyde said:


> I'll never understand woman: my better half asked me few days ago why do I need more than 1 "big headphone"


 
  Just ask her "why she needs more than 1 big shoe and 1 big sneaker"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Also, in Steve Jobs last presentation of all of Apple's new products, he said that one of his people wear it as a watch. I'm surprised it doesn't say "Apple"on it, or instead of 27 jewels, it could say "16 GB".


----------



## Maxvla

OK so my last picture was a joke, but this one isn't:
   

   
  Seiko E-Ink watch ~$1100-1300
   
  http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/08/seikos-active-matrix-e-ink-watch-will-be-on-sale-by-end-of-20/


----------



## appophylite

I saw those on Engadget yesterday. I've grown out of Digital watches over the last ten years or so, but if any watch could help them grow on me again, it would be those Seikos. I really do hope the prices are low as is being speculated.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Has anyone ever heard of "Jaragar" watches?
   
  I can buy this one for 12€


----------



## leftnose

Quote:


appophylite said:


> I saw those on Engadget yesterday. I've grown out of Digital watches over the last ten years or so, but if any watch could help them grow on me again, it would be those Seikos. I really do hope the prices are low as is being speculated.


 

 x2.  I'm wearing a G-Shock right now so I haven't really tired of digital watches but those Seikos are neat!


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> Quote:
> 
> x2.  I'm wearing a *G-Shock *right now so I haven't really tired of digital watches but those Seikos are neat!


 

 Yes. Same here, but not wearing currently. G-Shocks are the only digital I own. A time for everything... and a watch for all seasons.


----------



## atbglenn

Speaking of Casio G Shocks, I've got a couple. Great watches for the work environment


----------



## revolink24

Overstock seems to have an idea of the things I like for its ads, but no idea about logic.
   

   
  Boy am I glad it only has $2.95 shipping!


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> Has anyone ever heard of "Jaragar" watches?
> 
> I can buy this one for 12€


 

 On one note, a friend of mine picked up a whole gaggle of fake watches on a trip to China last year and among them were a couple of fake Breitling Navitimers, one of which looks just like that Jaragar, down to a T. That would lead me to believe that that is likely a Chinese mass produced watch that has been re-badged, and is likely re-badged by several other companies as well.
   
  On the other note, his watch is an automatic, and surprisingly enough, it continues to work to this day (nearly a year) and is usually off by about a couple of minutes a month.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





atbglenn said:


> Speaking of Casio G Shocks, I've got a couple. Great watches for the work environment


 

 YES!! The one on the right is a classic. I've got that in a box somewhere, broken strap, smashed-up, scratched-up, but probably would still work with a new battery! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Absolutely classic style. I really love my current G, but yours will always be the iconic G-shock to me.


----------



## atbglenn

Shane, very nice, I'm trying to figure out what Multi Band 5 means. Does it come with spare bands?  Is your classic one of the originals with incandescent illumination? I had one of those back in the 80's. 
  
  Quote: 





shane55 said:


> YES!! The one on the right is a classic. I've got that in a box somewhere, broken strap, smashed-up, scratched-up, but probably would still work with a new battery!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## krankkall

I have NEVER cared much for digital watches.
  Also, why is it that watches with batteries, often will fail at the most inopportune time??
  Sooooo...........................................................................
  I've been using an automatic Seiko 5 for the last few years.
  While it isn't the final say in accuracy, it's certainly good enough to use on a daily basis.
  And NO stinkin' batteries either...............................................................
   
  Steve


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





atbglenn said:


> Shane, very nice, I'm trying to figure out what Multi Band 5 means. Does it come with spare bands?  Is your classic one of the originals with incandescent illumination? I had one of those back in the 80's.


 

 I believe multi band refers to being able to sync w/ radio transmissions in 5 different zones using their atomic or standard clocks.  Hence you see the flower petal dots in the upper right corner to display source.  I gave up on my atomic years ago because it only worked in the US.


----------



## atbglenn

I only use my digital watches when I'm doing heavy work. As far as reliability, I've never had any problems with my Casio's. The batteries last for years, and they stand up to major abuse. My watches of choice when I'm not working are my Seiko 5 Automatics. I own 2 Seiko 5's, and 1 I guess you would call standard Seiko automatic. Great watches!
  
  Quote: 





krankkall said:


> I have NEVER cared much for digital watches.
> Also, why is it that watches with batteries, often will fail at the most inopportune time??
> Sooooo...........................................................................
> I've been using an automatic Seiko 5 for the last few years.
> ...


----------



## atbglenn

You are probably right. Why didn't I think of that?? Thanks!
  
  Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I believe multi band refers to being able to sync w/ radio transmissions in 5 different zones using their atomic or standard clocks.  Hence you see the flower petal dots in the upper right corner to display source.  I gave up on my atomic years ago because it only worked in the US.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I believe multi band refers to being able to sync w/ radio transmissions in 5 different zones using their atomic or standard clocks.  Hence you see the flower petal dots in the upper right corner to display source.  I gave up on my atomic years ago because it only worked in the US.


 

 Yup. I know mine works in the US & UK, but that's it so far.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Solar, no batteries (well, not user-friendly, changeable, etc.), atomic clock... it is the antithesis of my mechanicals in terms of care and feeding. I don't have to wind, shake, set, send for cleaning / lube... It's mostly indestructable.
  It has it's place on my wrist and in my collection.
   
  As for the old G-shock... yes, it was the old 'incandescent'. Not the 'Illuminator'. And yes... from the '80's. When I was single, had hair, a straight back, self esteem, etc...


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *krankkall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, why is it that watches with batteries, often will fail at the most inopportune time??
> 
> Steve


 

 Because people often forget about the battery and the fact that it needs to be changed until it finally dies.


----------



## Juergen

After investing a lot of time and money into headphones and amps I thought I was through with spending $ on my hobbies..... until.....
   



   
  My new Sinn 875 UTC


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





juergen said:


> After investing a lot of time and money into headphones and amps I thought I was through with spending $ on my hobbies..... until.....
> 
> My new Sinn 875 UTC


 

 Holy crap, that's gorgeous! I like it... a LOT.
  Congrats on a very fine acquisition. If it's glass-back, please post pics. If not, post pics anyway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Gotta love the Sinn's. (and thanks for giving me a reason to post these again!)


----------



## bhd812

Ladies and Gentlemen, Panerai owners will now fall to second place in the after market watch strap world! this is just the beginning...yep


----------



## atbglenn

Beautiful Sinn watches guys. Here's an Oris I no longer own.


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Solar, no batteries (well, not user-friendly, changeable, etc.), atomic clock... it is the antithesis of my mechanicals in terms of care and feeding. I don't have to wind, shake, set, send for cleaning / lube... It's mostly indestructable.  It has it's place on my wrist and in my collection.
> 
> As for the old G-shock... yes, it was the old 'incandescent'. Not the 'Illuminator'. And yes... from the '80's. When I was single, had hair, a straight back, self esteem, etc...


 

 x2.  My G-Shock is the spiritual successor to your 80s model.
   



  Atomic sync'ing, solar powered, illuminator'ed, world timer and other standard digital watch functions.  All for $61.50 plus shipping from Amazon. The only small issue is that it can't display the day and date at the same time as it has some system displays in the spot where the day was on the old model so you have to toggle back and forth between day and date.  This has been an issue this week because of the holiday but normally not a problem.  Otherwise, hard to beat!


----------



## dfkt




----------



## immtbiker

Does anyone know how to wind a Seiko 5 without doing Peter Townsend's windmill move for an hour? There's no pullout on the crown for just winding. Day/date and time...that's it.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Does anyone know how to wind a Seiko 5 without doing Peter Townsend's windmill move for an hour? There's no pullout on the crown for just winding. Day/date and time...that's it.


 

 I just grab both sides of the strap and twirl it with my left hand... clockwise.
  Or wear it...


----------



## immtbiker

I attached it to my ceiling fan and set the fan on low. Without a reserve indicator like my Seiko Kinetic, I won't know if it will go dead if I sit it down for a few days.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> I attached it to my ceiling fan and set the fan on low. Without a reserve indicator like my Seiko Kinetic, I won't know if it will go dead if I sit it down for a few days.


 

 That gives me a GREAT idea for a watch winder...
  "It's a unique specialty watch winding product that runs off of horologic grade electricity and has custom made Swiss fan blades manufactured by Swiss clog wearing children born only to fathers wearing Patek Philippe's Caltrava's!"


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





dfkt said:


>


 

 All the functions of the Nano but the time doesn't have to be set by the demigod, Messiah Jobs!


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> I attached it to my ceiling fan and set the fan on low. Without a reserve indicator like my Seiko Kinetic, I won't know if it will go dead if I sit it down for a few days.


 


 thats something i would do to wind a watch, i'm proud of your thinking!


----------



## immtbiker

You gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## Mercuttio

It's not working! I tied my speed master to the fan two hours ago and it still isn't running! Your idea is bad and you should feel bad!


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> It's not working! I tied my speed master to the fan two hours ago and it still isn't running! Your idea is bad and you should feel bad!


 

 Did you see my post earlier? For only $8,000 you could get a horological grade "ceiling mounted, multi-watch winder"!


----------



## revolink24

If you tied a Speedmaster to a ceiling fan you already have issues...


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> If you tied a Speedmaster to a ceiling fan you already have issues...


 

 The thought of that makes me cry.


----------



## bhd812

if the Speedmaster landed on the moon it could surely land on the wall across the room....ehh yeah


----------



## shane55

I'm not a fan of the fan.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  It utilizes centripetal force on the watch as a whole, not on the rotor. Won't work, uhuh... nope, sorry, no way. And dangerous!


----------



## atbglenn

Dare me?


----------



## bhd812

If you tilt a turntable alittle bit that could actually work! I actually want to try it


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





atbglenn said:


> Dare me?


 

 Hahahahahaha....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I hope you had something to catch it in case the tape didn't hold while you took the pic.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





atbglenn said:


> Dare me?


 

 This could only work if you were wearing the watch while tied to the fan itself.


----------



## atbglenn

I put a blanket and a couple of pillows on the floor just in case it let loose. Anything for a laugh, right? Can you imagine if actually turned the fan on? lol! 
  Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Hahahahahaha....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## revolink24

Hehehe. If that method of winding were to work, it would be amazing.
   
  Maybe we need a tourbillon style fan


----------



## atbglenn

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> This could only work if you were wearing the watch while tied to the fan itself.


 

 Thanks for the suggestion! I just might be crazy enough to try it


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> It's not working! I tied my speed master to the fan two hours ago and it still isn't running! Your idea is bad and you should feel bad!


 
  I don't feel bad. I closed my band around the thin metal part before the blade so it is hanging down and the rotors spins (not parallel with the blade). I tried it with my Seiko Kinetic and it went from a weeks worth of reserve to almost a year (there is a button to depress and you can tell how much reserve that you have by how far the second hand moves...it then waits for the seconds to catch up and starts to act like a second hand again).
   
  And for other response, why is this dangerous. It is no more dangerous than taking my watch down to 130 feet under the sea. Unless your band coincidently breaks, as long as you put the fan on low, what damage could occur? 
   
  They made fun of Einstein, and the 40 year old Virgin, too, and see how that worked out. It's lonely at the top.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> I don't feel bad. I closed my band around the thin metal part before the blade so it is hanging down and the rotors spins (not parallel with the blade). I tried it with my Seiko Kinetic and it went from a weeks worth of reserve to almost a year (there is a button to depress and you can tell how much reserve that you have by how far the second hand moves...it then waits for the seconds to catch up and starts to act like a second hand again).
> 
> And for other response, why is this dangerous. It is no more dangerous than taking my watch down to 130 feet under the sea. Unless your band coincidently breaks, as long as you put the fan on low, what damage could occur?
> 
> They made fun of Einstein, and the 40 year old Virgin, too, and see how that worked out. It's lonely at the top.


 

 I never thought there would be a serious discussion about this but you present a valid point.


----------



## immtbiker

Remember the Frisbee.


----------



## David

Quote: 





jeckyllandhyde said:


> thanks, me too! I love to wear it when I suddenly go from light to dark places - such as corridors ets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  They sure do. Omega (inevitably....) aircrew watch my dad originally bought in 1947. Black face Stainless back - but held together with araldite a bit...
  Owing to metal shortages (I'm told) the chassis was made of a soft lead / tin alloy, and the strap pinny things wore it out / through years ago. Still use it as a daily wearer on rotation with the Seamasters. Keeps very good time as well


----------



## kwkarth

Had a chance to play with the new PloProf the other day at my favorite local Jeweler's.  
   

   

   
  Needless to say, it's on my list.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Had a chance to play with the new PloProf the other day at my favorite local Jeweler's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I love the orange strap shown in the press photos.


----------



## shane55

Oh man that's nice...
   
  What is really funny is that the ad's say the metal bracelet is 'shark proof' (or something like that).
  Right. That'll help you. The shark will aim his teeth right for the band! Of course it'll crush your wrist underneath it, but at least it won't be punctured. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Mackie Messer
   
  Und der Haifisch, der hat Zähne
 Und die trägt er im Gesicht
 Und MacHeath, der hat ein Messer
 Doch das Messer sieht man nicht


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> *Oh man that's nice...*
> 
> *What is really funny is that the ad's say the metal bracelet is 'shark proof' (or something like that).*
> Right. That'll help you. The shark will aim his teeth right for the band! Of course it'll crush your wrist underneath it, but at least it won't be punctured.
> ...


 
   
  Hey now, that's an excellent feature! If you're attacked by a shark and eaten, most likely, since the band is sharkproof and won't be broken, the Shark will take the watch with your arm. Later when it's caught and gutted and all the fisherman finds is a big ol' PloProf on a bony arm, they'll be able to identify your arm from the serial number on the watch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I will say that I rather like the push-button on the right that locks the bezel so the bezel can only be rotated with the button is depressed! Very nice feature to have on a rotational bezel of any kind!


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





appophylite said:


> I will say that I rather like the push-button on the right that locks the bezel so the bezel can only be rotated with the button is depressed! Very nice feature to have on a rotational bezel of any kind!


 

 Is that what that is?  I guess the degasser is on the bottom then?


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Is that what that is?  I guess the degasser is on the bottom then?


 

 That's what it looks like. I've never seen that model Omega before so when it first showed up several posts back, I looked it up. Locking crown on the 9-o'clock position for changing time and date, push button depressor at 2-o'clock to lock/unlock the bezel, and helium release valve at 4-o'clock position. I though the push button was the gas release valve as well, until a couple of online articles clarified that for me.


----------



## JeckyllAndHyde

what u guys think about U-BOAT watches? I love the look, but I'm not sure they're worth the money? whet they got inside?
  http://www.uboatwatch.it/home.php


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Oh man that's nice...
> 
> What is really funny is that the ad's say the metal bracelet is 'shark proof' (or something like that).
> Right. That'll help you. The shark will aim his teeth right for the band! Of course it'll crush your wrist underneath it, but at least it won't be punctured.
> ...


 

 Yeah, the band and clasp are works of art in their own right.  Overall, I'm not sure it's any heavier than my Planet Ocean Chrono, but it is a big watch.  The bezel numbers are behind sapphire so it's another variant on the indestructible bezel theme started by Rolex.  All in all, the PloProf is a very impressive piece of work.   Based on my experience with Omega so far, they've got a lot better track record for reliability and quality control than any other watch manufacturer.  Two of my Maurice Lacroix watches are in the shop and have been there for going on three months now.  *Omega is the only brand of watch that so far has never required service of any kind on any model I own.*
   
*Edit*:  I take that back...  I have an Omega X-33 that needed a battery about three years ago.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Yeah, the band and clasp are works of art in their own right.  Overall, I'm not sure it's any heavier than my Planet Ocean Chrono, but it is a big watch.  The bezel numbers are behind sapphire so it's another variant on the indestructible bezel theme started by Rolex.  All in all, the PloProf is a very impressive piece of work.   Based on my experience with Omega so far, they've got a lot better track record for reliability and quality control than any other watch manufacturer.  Two of my Maurice Lacroix watches are in the shop and have been there for going on three months now.  *Omega is the only brand of watch that so far has never required service of any kind on any model I own.*
> 
> *Edit*:  I take that back...  I have an Omega X-33 that needed a battery about three years ago.


 

 Really?  My friend got an Planet Ocean CoAx for that sole purpose of reduced maintenance.  Personally myself, I didn't like the fewer bpm and I read concerns over the claimed benefits of the CoAx movement.


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Really?  My friend got an Planet Ocean CoAx for that sole purpose of reduced maintenance.  Personally myself, I didn't like the fewer bpm and I read concerns over the claimed benefits of the CoAx movement.


 

 I too have heard great things about the Omega CoAx movements reliability and reduced maintenance. One of the big things making my decision harder to go with a Speedmaster CoAx or a Speedmaster Prof. when I can actually afford it.


----------



## El_Doug

Just got a Seamaster Aqua Terra as an anniversary gift from my uncle!  Took me about 3 hours to discover what a "screw down crown" is


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





el_doug said:


> Just got a Seamaster Aqua Terra as an anniversary gift from my uncle!  Took me about 3 hours to discover what a "screw down crown" is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Congratulations on the gift, looks really nice.


----------



## beamthegreat

Can someone explain me why are some people so obsessed with watches? Is a 10k$ watch that much better than a 100$ one? They both show time and does exactly the same thing except the expensive one might look a little better but is it really worth that much more?


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





beamthegreat said:


> Can someone explain me why are some people so obsessed with watches? Is a 10k$ watch that much better than a 100$ one? They both show time and does exactly the same thing except the expensive one might look a little better but is it really worth that much more?


 

 ...wait for it...


----------



## El_Doug

Quote: 





beamthegreat said:


> Can someone explain me why are some people so obsessed with watches? Is a 10k$ watch that much better than a 100$ one? They both show time and does exactly the same thing except the expensive one might look a little better but is it really worth that much more?


 

 says the guy with the $1400 headphones?


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





el_doug said:


> says the guy with the $1400 headphones?


 

 Bam.


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





beamthegreat said:


> Can someone explain me why are some people so obsessed with watches? Is a 10k$ watch that much better than a 100$ one? They both show time and does exactly the same thing except the expensive one might look a little better but is it really worth that much more?


 

 This being head-fi, the same quote could apply, merely replacing every mention of 'watch' with 'headphones' and 'time' with 'sound'. In my case, I have a passion for watches that goes beyond just utilizing them as a time-piece. I appreciate differences in design in watches, different implementation of new technology and different styles/materials utilized to make the watch. Overall, I have 15 watches in active rotation and haven't paid more than $150 for any of them, and utilize every single one in rotation. I also have 3-4 that are in various states of dis-assembly because I enjoy taking them apart and learning how the mechanical movements operate and fixing them. Each one is special to me in some way and that's why I have so many and continue to collect them.


----------



## ford2

Quote: 





el_doug said:


> says the guy with the $1400 headphones?


 


 Going to take a long time to answer that one.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





el_doug said:


> Just got a Seamaster Aqua Terra as an anniversary gift from my uncle!  Took me about 3 hours to discover what a "screw down crown" is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Sweeeeeeeeeet !


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





beamthegreat said:


> Can someone explain me why are some people so obsessed with watches? Is a 10k$ watch that much better than a 100$ one? They both show time and does exactly the same thing except the expensive one might look a little better but is it really worth that much more?


 
   
  Simply put... these are works of art. A $5 watch can tell you the time, and some quite a bit more accurately than something costing 2000x. Someone who buys an expensive watch is not just buying something to inform them of the time, their cellphone can do that. They are purchasing a mechanical marvel. They are wearing on their wrist an amazing and beautiful device. I hope that one day you get to see a tourbillon (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tourbillion). If so, you might understand. I'd certainly hope so.
  There is a difference between a watch and a timepiece.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Simply put... these are works of art. A $5 watch can tell you the time, and some quite a bit more accurately than something costing 2000x. Someone who buys an expensive watch is not just buying something to inform them of the time, their cellphone can do that. They are purchasing a mechanical marvel. They are wearing on their wrist an amazing and beautiful device. I hope that one day you get to see a tourbillon (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tourbillion). If so, you might understand. I'd certainly hope so.
> There is a difference between a watch and a timepiece.


 
  The 'spensive ones look better too! XD


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> The 'spensive ones look better too! XD


 

 Youbetcha! That's why I love my skulkandies and dr dre's. It's the looook.


----------



## JeckyllAndHyde

bump
  Quote: 





jeckyllandhyde said:


> what u guys think about U-BOAT watches? I love the look, but I'm not sure they're worth the money? whet they got inside?
> http://www.uboatwatch.it/home.php


----------



## appophylite

I found a couple of U-BOAT reviews online, one from Watchuseek:
   
  http://forums.watchuseek.com/f67/u-boat-flightdeck-50-abo-160517.html
   
  & one about Sly's recent forays into U-BOAT
   
  http://ablogtoread.com/general/sylvester-stallone-oogles-a-few-new-u-boat-watches-makes-panerai-jealous/
   
   
  It seems that they make substantial use of good Automatic ETA movements in their models like the Valjoux 7750 (review of movement: http://www.timezone.com/library/horologium/horologium631672313433425752). Several other big companies such as Breitling and Omega use ETA movements in many of their models so, if the same movements are still being used and the case and build quality are up to spec, I wouldn't put it past U-BOAT to be able to charge the same prices for their watches that these companies are able to. Never having handled one myself in person, I can't really speak to the reliability, comfort or build quality of one though. However, I do own an Invicta 1959 Russian Diver GMT that has similar case dimensions as the UBOAT you have posted. If there are two things I can say succinctly about it: 1) It is BIG, and 2) It is HEAVY. However, despite being as large as it is, I've never found the Invicta to be too cumbersome or too much of a burden when I use it outside as my active watch. If you're interested in the U-BOAT only because it is a big watch, I'd say you could get similar size for less by going with Invicta (Their large 50-55mm Divers can be had from $50-$150) or Nixon (Similar size for $200-$400). If it's specifically this company and this watch you're interested in, the most I can say is that the automatic movement that online reviews claim it uses are rather good movements (IMO) and the prices being asked are in line with similar prices on similar watches from other big name companies.


----------



## revolink24

Shane, if you think the tourbillons are pieces of art, have you ever seen a minute repeater?


----------



## mralexosborn

So, guys, I went to my local high end watch dealer. The saleswoman was so kind as to asking if I would like to try any of the watches on (cheapest of which is about $1,300 and I am only 15). I asked to try on the Omega Speedmaster Professional.
  I tried it on. It made me happy. Just to see it on my wrist put a smile on my face. The movement is beautiful too. *sigh* I want to make money one day...
   
  On a side note: Why the hell am I treated better at Liljenquist and Beckstead than I am at Macy's? They pretty much shun me at Macy's unless I am hovering over the G-Shock display! Same goes for any other high and low(er) end store.


----------



## ford2

Never judge a watch by its price,jewelers have some of the biggest markups known to mankind.
   
  As to why you are ignored,you answered that yourself.(15 and more than likely no money} they are only interested in buyers,not dreamers.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





ford2 said:


> Never judge a watch by its price,jewelers have some of the biggest markups known to mankind.
> 
> As to why you are ignored,you answered that yourself.(15 and more than likely no money} they are only interested in buyers,not dreamers.


 

 But why am I quickly attended to when I am looking at the high end place. (Reread the last part of my post)
  Psh, markup? What's that? Six grand at the jewelers and four grand online. BUT OMEGA SAYS NEVER BUY ONLINE! *giggle*


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> *But why am I quickly attended to when I am looking at the high end place.* (Reread the last part of my post)
> Psh, markup? What's that? Six grand at the jewelers and four grand online. BUT OMEGA SAYS NEVER BUY ONLINE! *giggle*


 

 In many cases, the sale of a high end watch will be made based upon the consumer's experience and how well they are treated. When I was purchasing a new watch on behalf of myself and my mother for my father's last birthday, with the amount of money that we knew the watch was going to cost us, we had no intention of a blind purchase online with no seller-purchaser face-to-face interaction. Since the closest AD (Ben Bridges Jewellers) was in the city I have to go through to go to work, I called the AD a couple of times before even walking in to get a feel for the sellers and was very pleased with how I was treated. Two weeks later, I actually stopped in the store to look at the displays and see the 4-5 options we were interested in and ask some questions face-to-face and meet the salespeople. Again, I was treated well and was offered several pamphlets with additional information to take home. A few days later we both decided on a model we were interested in and when I called in to reserve said item, I was actually recognized by name over the phone! The model wasn't in stock but I was told they could have it ordered and in store guaranteed before my Dad's birthday so I could pick it up and have it home. By this point, the sale was essentially made and a deposit was paid but even then, when I walked in to make final pay and accept the watch, I was still treated very graciously and the watch was thoroughly detailed/polished in front of me, all included items were verified, warranty was signed and dated and registered, and the salespeople were even nice enough to find a generic shopping bag in the back that I could put everything into so that the AD bag wouldn't attract attention on the airport! Heck, it's been 6 months now and I haven't been in the store since, but when my dad walked into the same AD a couple of weeks ago to get the watch re-detailed, he was attended to very graciously and the minute the sales-person saw the watch, she recognized it as the same one she sold me and asked if I was doing alright as well.
   
  In general, I've found that sellers of high end watches are more inclined to attend to potential buyers quickly and graciously because they are essentially selling luxury items and rely on good word of mouth to get more people to come in and purchase. You can bet your life that if they had treated me like garbage the first time I walked into the store (which could have been expected seeing as I walked in coming straight off of two weeks at work and looking like a homeless hobo), I would have immediately walked away and likely gone to a different AD out of state to obtain what I wanted which would have resulted in the loss of a rather large sale and prospective future sales. The salespeople who sell watches like the Casio G-Shock know that the profit margin is lower on them then on a high end watch and as such, probably aren't so worried about attending to you immediately because if you walk away, there will probably be someone else coming in minutes later who may purchase.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





appophylite said:


> In many cases, the sale of a high end watch will be made based upon the consumer's experience and how well they are treated. When I was purchasing a new watch on behalf of myself and my mother for my father's last birthday, with the amount of money that we knew the watch was going to cost us, we had no intention of a blind purchase online with no seller-purchaser face-to-face interaction. Since the closest AD (Ben Bridges Jewellers) was in the city I have to go through to go to work, I called the AD a couple of times before even walking in to get a feel for the sellers and was very pleased with how I was treated. Two weeks later, I actually stopped in the store to look at the displays and see the 4-5 options we were interested in and ask some questions face-to-face and meet the salespeople. Again, I was treated well and was offered several pamphlets with additional information to take home. A few days later we both decided on a model we were interested in and when I called in to reserve said item, I was actually recognized by name over the phone! The model wasn't in stock but I was told they could have it ordered and in store guaranteed before my Dad's birthday so I could pick it up and have it home. By this point, the sale was essentially made and a deposit was paid but even then, when I walked in to make final pay and accept the watch, I was still treated very graciously and the watch was thoroughly detailed/polished in front of me, all included items were verified, warranty was signed and dated and registered, and the salespeople were even nice enough to find a generic shopping bag in the back that I could put everything into so that the AD bag wouldn't attract attention on the airport! Heck, it's been 6 months now and I haven't been in the store since, but when my dad walked into the same AD a couple of weeks ago to get the watch re-detailed, he was attended to very graciously and the minute the sales-person saw the watch, she recognized it as the same one she sold me and asked if I was doing alright as well.
> 
> In general, I've found that sellers of high end watches are more inclined to attend to potential buyers quickly and graciously because they are essentially selling luxury items and rely on good word of mouth to get more people to come in and purchase. You can bet your life that if they had treated me like garbage the first time I walked into the store (which could have been expected seeing as I walked in coming straight off of two weeks at work and looking like a homeless hobo), I would have immediately walked away and likely gone to a different AD out of state to obtain what I wanted which would have resulted in the loss of a rather large sale and prospective future sales. The salespeople who sell watches like the Casio G-Shock know that the profit margin is lower on them then on a high end watch and as such, probably aren't so worried about attending to you immediately because if you walk away, there will probably be someone else coming in minutes later who may purchase.


 

 I guess I should start buying Breitlings to patronize the place. Haha.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Shane, if you think the tourbillons are pieces of art, have you ever seen a minute repeater?


 

 Works of art indeed. Seen, held, worn and played with. Never owned...


----------



## ls20

Sinn 6100 Regulateur (gold)
  Sinn Flieger II (copper & sapphire)
  Stowa Marine Original (arabic & polished)
  Seiko Spirit Design
   
  stock pics













   
  Movements are 6498/7750/6498/Quartz... i realize i like most the unitas manuals over any automatic


----------



## immtbiker

What Zenith is this and what is the msrp?


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Works of art indeed. Seen, held, worn and played with. Never owned...


 

 That's okay, you would practically have to sell all the others to get a decent one


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> What Zenith is this and what is the msrp?


 


 Zenith El Primero Chronomaster Moonphase, should be around $8.800 new retail depending on the brand/strap you get. 01.0240.410/02.C495 is a model number i found on the net, not sure if its the exact model number for the watch in the pic but should give you a place to start your research.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Really?  My friend got an Planet Ocean CoAx for that sole purpose of reduced maintenance.  Personally myself, I didn't like the fewer bpm and I read concerns over the claimed benefits of the CoAx movement.


 
  I currently have two Omegas with the CoAxial escapement.  The Omega Hour Vision, and the Omega Planet Ocean Chrono.  Both watches have been flawless from day one and both keep better time than specified.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> What Zenith is this and what is the msrp?


 

 A few more pics for you...
   
  And thanks bhd812 for answering the question.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> A few more pics for you...
> 
> And thanks bhd812 for answering the question.


 

 That watch looks incredible. Of course, I can't afford it, but one can dream.... at the moment that's one of my favorite timepieces on this thread. If I could only have one watch....


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> That watch looks incredible. Of course, I can't afford it, but one can dream.... at the moment that's one of my favorite timepieces on this thread. If I could only have one watch....


 

 Thanks... yeah, it's a beauty.
   
  It's also very unfortunate that Zenith has:
  1) Stopped making watches like this.
  2) Has a collection comprised almost entirely of HUGE watches.
  3) Has dropped the simple / symetrical elegance for...  asymetrical watches that try too desperately to look 'modern'.
   
  I think their complications are just ugly. Now, their only appealing pieces are their most simple. The 'Captain' series is about the only thing that appeals to me. Their new Chronomasters are so freakishly ugly (IMHO) that it's really kind of sad.
  Also, it appears that they've stopped making this movement and none of their current ones have the high beat (8/sec).
   
  At the time this was purchased, they had another, perhaps more attractive model with a highly guilloche'd dial. Truly gorgeous.
   
  shane


----------



## ls20

as of an hour ago i added this to collection


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Thanks... yeah, it's a beauty.
> 
> It's also very unfortunate that Zenith has:
> 1) Stopped making watches like this.
> ...


 

 I agree, every modern Zenith I've seen has been overly "busy" on the dial, too big, and generally quite "vulgar," seeming to be more of a showpiece than a quality timepiece. Also, I like guilloche more on non-chronograph watches than chronos, which seem a little too "busy" to me with guilloche _and_ the extra dials. Haven't seen that particular model, however.


----------



## Moontan13

The more expensive a watch is, the more likey it is that it gets ruined. That's what haunts me, as I like to have a nice looking watch.
  By expensive I mean something other than a wallmart $14.95 special.
   
  I saw an Invicta on Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Python-Collection-Chronograph-Stainless/dp/B002TSBTEW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1285169837&sr=1-2
  It looks nice but I'm completely ignorant of the brand. Anybody have one?


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> Zenith El Primero Chronomaster Moonphase, should be around $8.800 new retail depending on the brand/strap you get. 01.0240.410/02.C495 is a model number i found on the net, not sure if its the exact model number for the watch in the pic but should give you a place to start your research.


 
  I'll take 2 please!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





moontan13 said:


> I saw an Invicta on Amazon:  http://www.amazon.com/Invicta-Python-Collection-Chronograph-Stainless/dp/B002TSBTEW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1285169837&sr=1-2
> It looks nice but I'm completely ignorant of the brand. Anybody have one?


 
  Invicta might make a nice watch line that I'm unaware of, but they are probably the largest seller of gawdy watches on HSN.


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Thanks... yeah, it's a beauty.
> 
> It's also very unfortunate that Zenith has:
> 1) Stopped making watches like this.
> ...


 


 Allot of people in the hobby would agree with you on Zenith's later works of art, this was mostly due to the old CEO which has since left the company. his idea of going the Euro look in marketing with the later defy range just didnt work well for a company that has the long standing pedigree of the best out there. i give Zeniths later work allot of credit for pushing the design envelope in this "huge watch is the in now" as i find it a good thing for an older company to try for the new..of course it didnt work for the most part but i still give them credit. i remember a dealer once telling me Panerai is entirely different level higher brand wise then Zenith and i asking him what he was smoking to come up with an opinion like that. he looks down and points to the 112 on my wrist and asked why i didnt have a zenith in which i replied with something like i was looking my way up the Watch ladder slowly..we both laughed. so i ask you, brand wise in your opinion..Panerai Vs Zenith?


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





moontan13 said:


> The more expensive a watch is, the more likey it is that it gets ruined. That's what haunts me, as I like to have a nice looking watch.
> By expensive I mean something other than a wallmart $14.95 special.
> 
> I saw an Invicta on Amazon:
> ...


 

 Just as a warning, that watch is pretty big at 46mm, so unless you are a really big guy, it WILL look gaudy.
   
  Invicta sells true high-end watches, but most of their cheaper line is fashion first.
   
  Have you looked at the Orient/Seiko 5 lines? Good, cheap automatics that are nice to look at.


----------



## JeckyllAndHyde

Agree - go for Seiko/Citizen - there are some nice picks at the price.
   
  I also agree on top-end Zeniths look: they are ugly!


----------



## JeckyllAndHyde

I'd love to see something like this on my wall - Erwin Sattler:



  more nice thingies on their website:
  http://www.erwinsattler.de/en/index.php


----------



## JeckyllAndHyde

one crazy badass watch: Habring Foudroyante
  http://www.youtube.com/user/habring2#p/u/1/WbNQkZAWpCc


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> Allot of people in the hobby would agree with you on Zenith's later works of art, this was mostly due to the old CEO which has since left the company. his idea of going the Euro look in marketing with the later defy range just didnt work well for a company that has the long standing pedigree of the best out there. i give Zeniths later work allot of credit for pushing the design envelope in this "huge watch is the in now" as i find it a good thing for an older company to try for the new..of course it didnt work for the most part but i still give them credit. i remember a dealer once telling me Panerai is entirely different level higher brand wise then Zenith and i asking him what he was smoking to come up with an opinion like that. he looks down and points to the 112 on my wrist and asked why i didnt have a zenith in which i replied with something like i was looking my way up the Watch ladder slowly..we both laughed. so i ask you, brand wise in your opinion..Panerai Vs Zenith?


 

 Well... I was never 'into' Panerai, though I certainly appreciate them and find some very attractive.
   
  Here's another Zenith I bought quite a while ago when they were still making beautiful timepieces. Obviously, my vote is for classic Zenith.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





ls20 said:


> as of an hour ago i added this to collection


 

 Interesting. Looks big! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Nice.
   
  I'd like to see a close-up of that movement. In-house? Hand-Wind, I assume.


----------



## ls20

as far as i know the meistersinger handwinds are just standard eta 2801


----------



## Moontan13

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Invicta might make a nice watch line that I'm unaware of, but they are probably the largest seller of gawdy watches on HSN.


 

 Ah, good to kinow. I never watch HSN.


----------



## mralexosborn

Yeah guys. I have this. You are all beat.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Yeah guys. I have this. You are all beat.


 

 You can find that DNA throughout their range.


----------



## shane55

^^ Kind of sad, but very true...


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> ^^ Kind of sad, but very true...


 
  I know, I know. This was my first watch. I got it when I was in the 4th or 5th grade in NYC. Maybe in 10,000 years it will be worth something!


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> I know, I know. This was my first watch. I got it when I was in the 4th or 5th grade in NYC. Maybe in 10,000 years it will be worth something!


 

 No, no. The watch isn't sad, it's that the Swatch conglomerate owns every brand you see in that image. From Breguet to Tourbillon.
  I wish I had my first watch. My great uncle (a watchmaker in Chicago) slapped a Micky Mouse watch on my wrist when I was 5 (or 6). That would be a real collector's item 50+ years hence.


----------



## JeckyllAndHyde

Quote: 





jeckyllandhyde said:


> one crazy badass watch: Habring Foudroyante
> http://www.youtube.com/user/habring2#p/u/1/WbNQkZAWpCc


 

 Found nice pic of that watch. I love the simple design. What makes it very inetersting (at least to me) is, that its got 2 quite unusual compications:
   
  1. Foudroyante - very quickly moving small hand - one rotation per second!
  2. Jumping second (also called dead beat second) - seconds arm moves like on quartz watch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I wish I could affort it one day


----------



## shane55

^^  Nice ! Great, elegant styling. I'd love to see the movement.


----------



## JeckyllAndHyde

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> ^^  Nice ! Great, elegant styling. I'd love to see the movement.


 

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MsZwOEHJ7Rc
  more pics and specs:
  http://www.habring2.com/en/collection/foudroyante-2010


----------



## shane55

That black dial is nice. Nice...
  Nice looking chrono too.
   
  thanks


----------



## revolink24

The video seems to be of a manual wind movement, while the link to Habring is an automatic model. I guess they have both.


----------



## JeckyllAndHyde

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Nice looking chrono too.


 

 You mean the one with only one crown?


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





jeckyllandhyde said:


> You mean the one with only one crown?


 

 Either, really... but I prefer the classic (http://www.habring2.com/en/collection/chrono).
  The one-crown model is interesting, though.


----------



## 11amaberry

I've been using a Fossil AM4252, a nice simple looking casual watch. So far I've been very satisfied, although I recently broke it (not a durability issue, I smacked it pretty good ) so I'm looking for another nice looking watch, but more rugged, unless I can get this one fixed cheap.
​  ​  My friend has a G Shock YC LIMITED EDITION WATCH, I'm very envious 
  Any suggestions on a similar "unique" and very rugged watch?
​


----------



## laxx

I always regretted not buying that when they had it at Sports Authority with 25% off. =T I'm referring to the G-Shock DW-6900CS-1CR.


----------



## Student_Driver

Ulysse Nardin Blue Surf... Looks like a cheap watch to those who see the blue rubber strap..... To those who know, they know... perfect..


----------



## SoulSyde

I know, I have a problem.  Here's my collection:


----------



## intoflatlines

Amazing!


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> I know, I have a problem.  Here's my collection:


 

 Hey, do you collect watches?


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Hey, do you collect watches?


 


  Umm, you might call it that.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Umm, you might call it that.


 


  Anyway, nice watch collection!


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Anyway, nice watch collection!


 

 Thanks.


----------



## gritzcolin

My Wenger I love this watch!



   
  My mom had this Hamilton I asked for it cause I thought it was neat. The strap is a classic Flieger Strap from Stowa
   
  My Dream watch is a Stowa Flieger they are just gorgeous. I need to pay off bills and save up some money first.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> I know, I have a problem.  Here's my collection:


 

 Now that is a real collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Hats off to you, Sir. Quite an ensemble. 
   
  shane


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Now that is a real collection!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks


----------



## CoryGillmore

I've posted a pic of this baby in it's case but I just got it back from Oakley and they took a couple links out for me so it fits me perfectly now. This is my favorite watch on the planet. Nothing else on earth looks like it (Although Fossil tried their damnest in the early 2000's to replicate it but never got it quite right) and even if they had, it still would've been missing that gorgeuous Oakley "O". This is the only expensive watch I ever wanted and when I got some money in my pocket, I rushed out to buy one while I still could. They haven't made these in years and their newer watches will never compare to the beauty and simplicity of these. If you look in the reflection of the watch face you'll see a new Miles Davis Tribute poking out of my head! LOL. I love my stuff....


----------



## jr41

This is a great thread - it's testiment to the excellent taste of head-fi'ers. I've worked my way though the entire thread and I've been impressed to see some very nice manufacturers represented here (Audemars Piguet anyone!); some of the great German brands you don't see on people's wrists too often, and of course the respect for Seiko is always a good sign.
   
  I've been a watch nut since I was about 18 and managed to build up a small collection - I must post some pictures when I get chance.
   
  Enjoy your watches everyone!


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





jr41 said:


> ...some of the great German brands you don't see on people's wrists too often...


 


  I have a particular fondness for Automatic German watches.  Currently I have 6 Aeromatic 1912s in my collection, not to mention a few other lesser known brands from that part of the world.  
   
  Just recently I have acquired a taste for Russian watches - especially Cold War era if I can find them.


----------



## kwkarth

I made the mistake of stopping in to a local dealer's store the other day, and had to add another watch to my "gottagetmeone" list...
   
  The IWC Top Gun doppelchronograph.  Ceramic case...


----------



## SoulSyde

Very nice!  It reminds me of a Steinhart watch that I used to own.


----------



## audiogamma

Awesome. I bought my husband the classic doppel on our honeymoon in 2001. Wasn't aware they made a second ceramic model. That's the pilot ceramic... the doppel has an additional pusher at 10:00 which resets the split-second chrono function.


----------



## audiogamma

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Umm, you might call it that.


 

  
  Incredible collection.
   
  I see a Panny and a UN there, but most of them I haven't seen. Very nice.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I made the mistake of stopping in to a local dealer's store the other day, and had to add another watch to my "gottagetmeone" list...
> 
> The IWC Top Gun doppelchronograph.  Ceramic case...


 

 Yes, the very reason I've stopped entering old horological haunts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  That said... nice piece indeed! Ceramic, nice. Dopplechrono, nice. IWC Flieger... very nice. Love the strap. Gee... is that my name inscribed on the side?


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





audiogamma said:


> Incredible collection.
> 
> I see a Panny and a UN there, but most of them I haven't seen. Very nice.


 
   
  Thanks


----------



## 11amaberry

How do the regular Swatchs fair? I'm thinking about getting one like this (haven't decided on color yet). Are they fairly durable? Not like Gshock, but I just want a well built watch...
​


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





11amaberry said:


> How do the regular Swatchs fair? I'm thinking about getting one like this (haven't decided on color yet). Are they fairly durable? Not like Gshock, but I just want a well built watch...
> ​


 
  I have two. One is quite beaten up and ticking. The other is about 5 or 6 years old and needs a new battery. I had these when I was a bit younger so they suffered abuse. So I guess I would say they are durable. No more than a Citizen though.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> I had these when I was a bit younger...


 

 What...? When you were 3 ?


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> What...? When you were 3 ?


 
  You are a mean, mean person. When I was 10/12,


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> You are a mean, mean person. When I was 10/12,


 

 LOL... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Yeah, I had my first watch at 5. Wish I still had it.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The Swatch was the first watch I paid for. It was something like $150 (a lot for me at the time, haha). I got it at the Swatch store in Paris during vacation going into 7th grade. Oh how fortunate I am...


----------



## immtbiker

Usually I go for the pretty, artfully/mechanically designed ones, but the outdoorsman in me took over and this is going to reside on my wrist for awhile,
   
   
[size=1.7em] The PAW1300-1V:[/size]   

   
  It has a barometer (helpful on the motorcycle), temperature, compass (so I can find my way to meets), stopwatch, countdown timer, Lights up when you flick your wrist,
  atomic clock, and is solar powered. They slimmed it down in 1/2 this year, and while it won't go well with my tuxedo, it will be my work beater. Just wish it has a sapphire
  crystal instead of mineral. 
   
  I almost bought it duty free for $300 on a plane, but instead got it for $164.95 (no shipping or tax) from Amazon. I'm actually really excited. I wish it did heart rate, also.


----------



## mralexosborn

Christmas is coming up soon. I am coming up with a short list. So, I am thinking of getting a vintage watch. Does anyone know if the vintage Omega Seamaster's on eBay are authentic. The sellers have good reviews but sometimes that mean nothing. If not, where could I get a vintage watch in the sub $1k range?


----------



## JeckyllAndHyde

the watch-upgraditis is getting on me too.. any opinions on cheaper german watches? like older Kienzle, Junghans, Rado? are there some worth looking for?


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





jeckyllandhyde said:


> the watch-upgraditis is getting on me too.. any opinions on cheaper german watches? like older Kienzle, Junghans, Rado? are there some worth looking for?


 


  All good brands in their own right, with fairly descent reputations on Watch-U-Seek.  That being said, I've never owned any of them.  If your interested in another brand I'm a big fan of Junkers for a German brand - however they tend to be towards the Military/Aviation side of styling which may not be what you're looking for.


----------



## rasmushorn

jeckyllandhyde said:


> the watch-upgraditis is getting on me too.. any opinions on cheaper german watches? like older Kienzle, Junghans, Rado? are there some worth looking for?







 You might want to have a look at:

 http://www.steinhartwatches.de/
 http://www.sinn.de/en/
 http://www.stowa.de/

 Just to name some of my favorites..


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> You might want to have a look at:
> 
> http://www.steinhartwatches.de/
> http://www.sinn.de/en/
> ...


 

 Steinhart and Sinn are an unbelievable value for quality.  Both are great watch manufacturers.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Steinhart and Sinn are an unbelievable value for quality.  Both are great watch manufacturers.


 


  You guys are increasing my extreme desire for a Stowa Antea KS.... Even if you didn't mention Stowa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I've never had a German watch.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Steinhart and Sinn are an unbelievable value for quality.  Both are great watch manufacturers.


 

 x2


----------



## Login




----------



## audiogamma

Yeah, Sinn is fantastic. Also Tutima... anything with a Lemania 5100. Just stay away from Kobold.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





login said:


>


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





audiogamma said:


> Yeah, Sinn is fantastic. Also Tutima... anything with a Lemania 5100. *Just stay away from Kobold.*


 

 Any particular reason?


----------



## Trysaeder

Hey I'm looking to get one or two watches, one casual/practical and one fancy. They don't have to do much, but the practical one should be at least quite accurate, while the fancy one only has to keep time accurately for 1-3 days at a time. Both should have good durability as I'm sick of watches breaking on me. I know nearly nothing about watch technologies and the advantages of each type, but my dad has some expensive watch that's probably pretty good.
   
  Here's what I'm looking at: 
  Casual/practical:
      http://www.topbuy.com.au/tbcart/pc/Seiko-Men-s-Military-Watch-30M-waterproof-with-nylon-strap-SNK809K2-black-color-p51956.htm#
  Fancy:
      http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Watches/Le-Chateau-Mens-Slim-Diamond-Watch/3917551/product.html
   
  I want to replace the nylon strap with something like this: http://i108.photobucket.com/albums/n2/Seamaster73/watches/tan.jpg
   
  Also, what can I expect from a watch like those above? I've only used crappy $20 kids watches and I haven't used a watch since I was a kid.
   
   
  edit: that first watch is from Hong Kong, is there a problem with that?
  edit2: cheaper version of the first watch
http://www.quikshop.com.au/seiko-snk809k2-mens-watch-p-123124.html


----------



## revolink24

That Seiko is just a Seiko 5. A nice first automatic watch.
   
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=seiko+5&x=0&y=0
   
  It's a great watch, but not what I would call the most accurate of watches. Most people report theirs to be anywhere from +/- 8 seconds per day to +/- 30 seconds per day.
   
  If you really want accuracy, you'll want a quartz. And that first watch isn't terribly appealing to me in any way.... It just seems like a Timex trying to be pretentious. If you want a ~100 somewhat dressy/somewhat casual accurate watch, I would say look at Citizen Eco Drives.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> I would say look at Citizen Eco Drives.


 

 Good call. Accurate and you don't have to worry about it dying if not worn for a couple days... nor worry about battery replacement. Some styles are very nice.


----------



## Trysaeder

Whoa thanks for the recommendation, it looks awesome.
   
  edit: that's the rrp $1300 one...


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> That Seiko is just a Seiko 5. A nice first automatic watch.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=seiko+5&x=0&y=0
> 
> ...


 

 I've wanted a Seiko SKX009 "Pepsi bezel" for a while and just never got around to purchasing one. 
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SKX009K2-Divers-Automatic-Watch/dp/B000OP1M6M/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1288270853&sr=1-10


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> I've wanted a Seiko SKX009 "Pepsi bezel" for a while and just never got around to purchasing one.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SKX009K2-Divers-Automatic-Watch/dp/B000OP1M6M/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1288270853&sr=1-10


 

 Yeah, classic.
   
  But I love my Black Monster.


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Yeah, classic.
> 
> But I love my Black Monster.


 


  I do too.  I'm just partial to the Pepsi Bezel.


----------



## Trysaeder

How are Nixon watches? The Monster of the watch world? 
http://www.nixonnow.com/drab
http://www.nixonnow.com/gunship
   
  They look pretty awesome, but most are out of my price range.
   
  I like this citizen model: http://www.citizenwatches.com.au/model/AR3015-61E but it looks a bit too dressy for everyday use, not to mention I could get a DT880 AND HD650 for the price of one.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





trysaeder said:


> Whoa thanks for the recommendation, it looks awesome.
> 
> edit: that's the rrp $1300 one...


 


  What's the rrp $1300 one? Most Eco drives certainly aren't... Here's one for $90: http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BM8240-03E-Eco-Drive-Black-Leather/dp/B000EQS1D8/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1288316303&sr=8-8
   
  Search Eco drive on Amazon and you'll see hundreds of styles. I personally quite like this one: http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-AU1035-08E-Eco-Drive-Strap-Watch/dp/B002BWPDES/ref=sr_1_58?s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1288316530&sr=1-58


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





trysaeder said:


> How are Nixon watches?


 


  Crap.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> Crap.


 

 Depends on your definition of "How are...?"
  The Nixon will tick and tell time. For a couple years. Just like that Timex you saw in the Wal-Mart display case. 
  If you look further into watches, you realize it is not about accurate time, or utility. If that were the case the Citizen Eco-Drive would be the be all, end all, of watches.
  It is about craftsmanship and engineering (and elegance of course). 
  The thing about watches is that they are not like audio. You cannot defend your purchase with blatant audible fact. This is why you do not see a Calatrava on everybody's wrist who makes 6 figures or more. 
   
  </end rant and superfluous punctuation>


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Depends on your definition of "How are...?"
> The Nixon will tick and tell time. For a couple years. Just like that Timex you saw in the Wal-Mart display case.
> If you look further into watches, you realize it is not about accurate time, or utility. If that were the case the Citizen Eco-Drive would be the be all, end all, of watches.
> It is about craftsmanship and engineering (and elegance of course).
> ...


 

 I dunno about that.  Sure anything can be crafted out of platinum or rose gold and studded w/ diamonds but to me a special watch is a proper marriage of craftsmanship and engineering.  The higher level of engineering should yield increased function and accuracy.  That's why I think Seikos and Omegas are so special.  Plus Breitlings that have super accurate hyper quartz and the ability to save my life if I was lost at sea.  They aren't faking it.  Though the Bentley lineup are lovely aesthetically IMO.  I would never pay ridiculous money for museum quality craftsmanship and complications if they had crap accuracy.  Does not compute for me.  I do think it is fair to expect a certain level of performance at a certain price.  Watch performance can be measured just like a headphone or anything.  Whether that means anything is another question.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> I dunno about that.  Sure anything can be crafted out of platinum or rose gold and studded w/ diamonds but to me a special watch is a proper marriage of craftsmanship and engineering.  The higher level of engineering should yield increased function and accuracy.  That's why I think Seikos and Omegas are so special.  Plus Breitlings that have super accurate hyper quartz and the ability to save my life if I was lost at sea.  They aren't faking it.  Though the Bentley lineup are lovely aesthetically IMO.  I would never pay ridiculous money for museum quality craftsmanship and complications if they had crap accuracy.  Does not compute for me.  I do think it is fair to expect a certain level of performance at a certain price.  Watch performance can be measured just like a headphone or anything.  Whether that means anything is another question.


 

 A Timex quartz will be more accurate than a Seiko automatic right? XD
  I just stated what you said though. Craftsmanship and engineering. 
  ARLTGIJAERTGHAIORJGO;IH;IHG;IOERJKG;IOJ


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> A Timex quartz will be more accurate than a Seiko automatic right? XD
> I just stated what you said though. Craftsmanship and engineering.
> ARLTGIJAERTGHAIORJGO;IH;IHG;IOERJKG;IOJ


 

 Yeah, wasn't quite sure if I did read your post right.  Hard to imagine w/ such express written clarity.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> Yeah, wasn't quite sure if I did read your post right.  Hard to imagine w/ such express written clarity.


 

 Okay. I need a watch,
  Does anyone know if the Omega's (vintage) on eBay are authentic. They have lots of good rating but I wonder if they are trusted.


----------



## kite7

I personally like more futuristic looking watches, I currently am eyeing this one. It's the Phoshor World Time E, costs $150 and it's a simple watch that looks sleek. Since it's uses "E Ink" I'm not sure if it will be visible at night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  http://www.phosphorwatches.com/World-Time-Curved-E-Ink-Watch-Black-Polyurethane-p/736211772510.htm
   

   
  ...or maybe I'll trying to find something on DealExtreme


----------



## Trysaeder

Yea I think I'l' just get a Seiko 5 SNK809K2 and add a leather strap to it.
   
  Would this fit: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/30mm-Wide-Croc-Grain-Leather-Watch-Strap-Band-Brown-/310264978800?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item483d3bdd70#ht_1444wt_1139   and how would I go about getting the strap on?


----------



## revolink24

Good choice. That band would not fit, as it is 30mm wide (which is HUGE). The Seiko 5 has an 18mm wristband.


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





trysaeder said:


> Yea I think I'l' just get a Seiko 5 SNK809K2 and add a leather strap to it.
> 
> Would this fit: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/30mm-Wide-Croc-Grain-Leather-Watch-Strap-Band-Brown-/310264978800?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item483d3bdd70#ht_1444wt_1139   and how would I go about getting the strap on?


 


  Does anyone know where I can get a band for my Seiko made from baby Seal?


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





trysaeder said:


> Yea I think I'l' just get a Seiko 5 SNK809K2 and add a leather strap to it.
> 
> Would this fit: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/30mm-Wide-Croc-Grain-Leather-Watch-Strap-Band-Brown-/310264978800?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_15&hash=item483d3bdd70#ht_1444wt_1139   and how would I go about getting the strap on?


 


  That watch would also look good with a black and grey Nato strap.


----------



## immtbiker

Still waiting for my Casio Pathfinder.
   
  I'm actually as excited about getting this one, as when I bought my Submariner. My life is pretty drab right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Still waiting for my Casio Pathfinder.
> 
> I'm actually as excited about getting this one, as when I bought my Submariner. My life is pretty drab right now
> 
> ...


 

  
  It's no Submariner, but it's a pretty cool piece of gear if you ask me.  Have you looked into Suunto as well?


----------



## jeffreyj900

Dang!  My wife just called me to the back of the house.  She said she dropped her watch.  I was like, OK where is it.  She pointed at the bathroom counter top.  I went in thinking no big deal.  Took a look and the crystal is smashed.  The watch hit the travertine tile....  OOOPS.  I wonder how much a new crystal costs for a ladies stainless Rolex datejust?  My guess would be around $100.00.  Fortunately we have a guy I trust to take it to.  He's cleaned my Submariner before and switched out a spring.  Not a great way to start the weekend  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Here is a picture.  I bought mine new in 1992.  We bought hers in 2007 I believe.


----------



## shane55

OUCH!!!


----------



## SoulSyde

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> OUCH!!!


 

  
  Definitely!


----------



## jeffreyj900

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> OUCH!!!


 


  She's all "busted" up about it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  There are worse things in life.  Just caught the tile wrong, not that that would ever be a good thing.  I did stop the watch.  As you can see in the picture, I unscrewed the crown and pulled it all the way out.  I can't believe mine is almost 20 years old!  I bought it right after graduating from college.  I've had it cleaned twice, replaced the black thing with numbers on it ($79), and had to have a spring ($95) replaced recently shortly after my last cleaning.  All at very reasonable prices with original Rolex parts.  The watch has held up VERY nicely over time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also have a stainless Tag that I bought in 1990.  It needs a new movement ($195), at least that's what they told me when I had it looked at.  It was loosing time.  I thought it was the battery, but they said it was the movement.  I had the battery taken out of it and it just sits.  I also have a black and gold Gucci that I bought in 1987.  That one I will never wear again


----------



## immtbiker

I believe a new crystal from Rolex will cost you $300. Nothing from them costs $100.
   
   
   
  I have their underwater diving computer. Excellent stuff.
   
  Quote:


soulsyde said:


> It's no Submariner, but it's a pretty cool piece of gear if you ask me.  Have you looked into Suunto as well?


----------



## mrarroyo

Jeffrey sorry to hear of your wife's watch problem, maybe you can get a new toy for your efforts in fixing her watch!


----------



## ls20

3 new ones


----------



## revolink24

I really like that white dial Seiko. Congrats.


----------



## Trysaeder

Quote: 





soulsyde said:


> That watch would also look good with a black and grey Nato strap.


 


  Do you think it would fit? It would look pretty sick with the 22mm strap, but I heard someone saying it takes an 18mm.
   
  edit: found an 18mm. An $80 strap for an $80 watch? http://jurgensusa.com/Shop/product_info.php?cPath=60&products_id=276


----------



## immtbiker

Ironic that I mentioned it today, because the Pathfinder found it's way to my door as the last delivery on the truck this afternoon.
   
  It was $300 Duty free in the magazine on the plane and I think that I got it tax-free and free shipping for around $170 on Amazon.
  Also, it's half the thickness and weight as last year's model. The only thing that stopped me from getting it previously, was the girth, and as BB King would say, "The Girth is Gone".
  Even though the dial is slightly bigger than my ex PAM0112, it feels as if I have my Tag Ti5 on. extremely lightweight, feature rich, solar powered with atomic clock, and the 
  next time I climb Kilimanjaro, I'll know my exact altitude and which way the barometric pressure is heading so I'll know whether to bring a hat or not. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not to mention a compass
  that will stop me from walking around in circles. I wonder if the compass will work in 100' of water (it's got a 100M water resistance rating).
   
  It's amazing that my Seiko 5 and this watch can give me almost the same amount of joy as my Rolex, Bell & Ross, Tag and ex-Panerai give me. I'm learning
  new things about myself every day. Maybe I'm not as materialistic as I once thought that I was.
   
  ...nah, yes I am


----------



## revolink24

This site is a good one for finding watchbands of all sizes and any price range. Here's their 18mm selection:
http://www.thewatchprince.com/s.nl/sc.8/category.4137/ctype.SS/SS.4137/.f


----------



## ianmedium

I love my Rolex. I have wanted one for years and this year I decided to get all the material things I have always wanted! I got the Rolex in April. I know a lot of people think it mad to spend nearly $8,000 on a watch but this will be my last watch and I figure on another  forty years before I kick the bucket and I know this one will still be going strong!
   
   A fine watch is a very hard thing to  qualify. I could as easily have got a $600 Japan market Seiko that would have been excellent but I have to say the feel of this watch on my wrist, the accuracy, so far it has only gained four seconds but that is easily sorted by how I place it on my night stand at night. It is the most accurate mechanical watch I ever owned!.
   
  It has also cured me of my watch collecting habit, with this one I no longer want another watch!
   
   I have the music replay system I have wanted, the Rolex, got my dream fountain pen in the summer and just this week purchased a Leica camera. I am done now on material things, they will all last me for the rest of my days, now I can focus on happy living and smelling the roses!


----------



## Trysaeder

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> It has also cured me of my watch collecting habit, with this one I no longer want another watch!


 


  I need this cure for headphones.


----------



## mralexosborn

My parents just got back from a family and friend visit in Ukraine. They got me a Breitling!
  Well, it is fake, but for $90, who's complaining? It is VERY convincing. The only differences I see is the sub dials and back casing. It ticks too!
  It is a Navitimer with a blue dial.


----------



## Trysaeder

How accurate are Citizen Eco Drives compared to the seiko 5?
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Canvas-Mens-Wrist-Watches-BM8180-03E-/300486945408?pt=AU_Watches&hash=item45f66aea80#ht_5578wt_905
  VS
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SEIKO-AUTOMATIC-AVIATOR-WATCH-TOUGH-BAND-BLACK-SNK809K2-/290388616320#ht_3243wt_1139


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





trysaeder said:


> How accurate are Citizen Eco Drives compared to the seiko 5?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Canvas-Mens-Wrist-Watches-BM8180-03E-/300486945408?pt=AU_Watches&hash=item45f66aea80#ht_5578wt_905
> VS
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SEIKO-AUTOMATIC-AVIATOR-WATCH-TOUGH-BAND-BLACK-SNK809K2-/290388616320#ht_3243wt_1139


 

 They are two very different animals! the Citizen is quartz with the excellent eco drive technology. I have owned several in the past and have the highest regard for Citizen. You get an accurate watch (around +/- 15 seconds a month) never have to worry about a battery and if you keep the watch out all the time instead of putting in a draw or box when not wearing it will always keep a full charge. The one you have shown I have actually owned and it is a fine watch.
   
  The seiko has the venerable 7s26 automatic movement. The second hand does not hack (which means when the crown is pulled out it does not stop so as to accurately set the watch, though there is a trick to hack it that most  owners do which is to slightly hold the crown whilst setting, it stops the second hand!)
   
  Most of these movements are not that accurate right out of the box. I have an orange Monster divers watch with the same movement and it usually ran +20 seconds a day. However it is pretty cheap to get a watchmaker to  set the watch to run more accurately!
   
  I love this movement and seiko's. They represent excellent value for money and will last for years. What I would say is if you go for the Seiko it will run much better if you wear it all the time. It has a very short power reserve and wearing a mechanical watch on a daily basis helps with maintaining accuracy.
   
  Both excellent choices. it just comes down to wanting quartz or mechanical!
   
  Oh yes, both are being sold at a very good price!


----------



## revolink24

Mechanical watches are NEVER nearly as accurate as quartz watches. Quartz watches are usually accurate for about +/- 0.1 seconds per day, while people spend thousands to get COSC certified mechanical watches, which means they are within -4/+6 per day. Expect +/- 15 or so with a Seiko 5.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





trysaeder said:


> How accurate are Citizen Eco Drives compared to the seiko 5?
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Canvas-Mens-Wrist-Watches-BM8180-03E-/300486945408?pt=AU_Watches&hash=item45f66aea80#ht_5578wt_905
> VS
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/SEIKO-AUTOMATIC-AVIATOR-WATCH-TOUGH-BAND-BLACK-SNK809K2-/290388616320#ht_3243wt_1139


 


  Remember to look at the size of the watches! The Seiko is small. Just so you do not make the same mistake as I did. I thought it was full size... 42 mm.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> Remember to look at the size of the watches! The Seiko is small. Just so you do not make the same mistake as I did. I thought it was full size... 42 mm.


 


  Just want to add to this. The traditional size for men is in fact 36mm,has been for better part of half a century! The size of the seiko. In the watch world anything over that is regarded as  extra large, 42mm being on the xxl side and some of the monsters  around the 46-49mm being xxxl!
   
  If you look around you you will find 36mm the most common, it just seems the larger watches are due to forums loving sports watches! If you are looking for comfort then smaller is better!
   Mine is 40mm and non watch people always say how big it looks!
   
  This is where trying them on is so important, some people can where the different sizes, others have difficulty switching between the two. A friend of mine has the Rolex explorer one, a traditional mans size 36mm, he also has a Breitling avenger seawolf, it is a beast! 44mm across and over 18mm deep, he can wear both with ease!
   
  Another factor, do you have large or small wrists, frankly I see young men with small wrists wearing large watches and they look ridiculous, put one on stallone and it looks spot on!


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Just want to add to this. The traditional size for men is in fact 36mm,has been for better part of half a century! The size of the seiko. In the watch world anything over that is regarded as  extra large, 42mm being on the xxl side and some of the monsters  around the 46-49mm being xxxl!
> 
> If you look around you you will find 36mm the most common, it just seems the larger watches are due to forums loving sports watches! If you are looking for comfort then smaller is better!
> Mine is 40mm and non watch people always say how big it looks!
> ...


 

 40mm is incredibly common because the majority of automatic mechanical movements are around that size. There was a study done over at Watchuseek that said that by far the most common watch size on those forums was 40mm. I have VERY small wrists and so 40mm is a bit oversized, but even still not excessively so. 36mm is just about right for me.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> 40mm is incredibly common because the majority of automatic mechanical movements are around that size. There was a study done over at Watchuseek that said that by far the most common watch size on those forums was 40mm. I have VERY small wrists and so 40mm is a bit oversized, but even still not excessively so. 36mm is just about right for me.


 

  
  I think your right, 40mm seems to be the new 36mm.
  Mine is a fairly thick watch as well as it has two cases, an inner soft iron faraday cage to aide it's anti-magnetic properties as well as the outer case.


----------



## shane55

40mm indeed! Many of mine are that give or take a couple mm.
  20mm lugs. A couple at 19. Common straps...
   
  @ Is20... nice Speedmaster & Seiko's !! Congrats.


----------



## Trysaeder

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> Remember to look at the size of the watches! The Seiko is small. Just so you do not make the same mistake as I did. I thought it was full size... 42 mm.


 


  My wrist is about 52mm wide, 147mm circumference. Needless to say I should be wearing 'female' sized watches. I can wrap my thumb and pinky around it with a little effort.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





trysaeder said:


> My wrist is about 52mm wide, 147mm circumference. Needless to say I should be wearing 'female' sized watches. I can wrap my thumb and pinky around it with a little effort.


 

 In that case a 36mm watch would be in perfect proportion for you, not to mention more comfortable!Let us know what you get!
   
  Also, this seller is reputable and there is an even greater selection of seiko 5's to choose from!
  http://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-watches/seiko-5-automatic.htm


----------



## Trysaeder

Whoa they all look amazing! Why can't citizen have any watches that look like those? They're all so old fashioned and cluttered with all those dials that no one uses.
   
  Does the seiko here glow in the dark? http://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-snk809k2-mens-nylon-5-military-automatic-mens-watch-snk809-best-buying.htm
   
  Is it so hard to find a watch that
  Does not have a metal band
  Visible at night
  Thin (no thick 'bezel')
  Not shinee
  Light (my father's watch weighs a ton)
  Functional numbers (not http://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-5-snk657k-automatic-date-day-mens-watch-snk657.htm  http://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-5-snk305k1-sports-automatic-date-day-men-watch-snk305.htm    http://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/bj2040-citizen-eco-drive-promaster-200m-diver-s-watch-bj2040-04e.htm )
  No silly dials or knobs
  Accurate
  Does not need maintenance or adjusting frequently (once a fortnight is ok)
  ~100 bucks, possibly 150
   
  So far the snk809 is a bit iffy on the visibility and accuracy/adjusting.
   
  I could deal with this http://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/an3380-53e-citizen-chronograph-sports-watch-an3380.htm but it violates 'light' 'metal' 'dials and knobs' and 'functional numbers'.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





trysaeder said:


> Whoa they all look amazing! Why can't citizen have any watches that look like those? They're all so old fashioned and cluttered with all those dials that no one uses.
> 
> Does the seiko here glow in the dark? http://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-snk809k2-mens-nylon-5-military-automatic-mens-watch-snk809-best-buying.htm
> 
> ...


 

 Looking at your criterior and if it is going to be an automatic then this do you!
  http://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-5-sports-mens-automatic-watch-snk377k1-snk377.htm
   
  There is a black dial version as well. I had a green dial version, all the numbers and hands have luminescent coatings and they are very bright and long lasting! It would be very simple and cheap to take the bracelet off this model and put a leather strap on. I did that with my green dial version and it looked even better!


----------



## DJGeorgeT

Ever since I got a cell phone, I have not had a need for a watch. I do have a tokyoflash barcode watch and a Seiko watch.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Looking at your criterior and if it is going to be an automatic then this do you!
> http://www.skywatches.com.sg/reviews/seiko-5-sports-mens-automatic-watch-snk377k1-snk377.htm
> 
> There is a black dial version as well. I had a green dial version, all the numbers and hands have luminescent coatings and they are very bright and long lasting! It would be very simple and cheap to take the bracelet off this model and put a leather strap on. I did that with my green dial version and it looked even better!


 

 That has a metal band and the same movement as the other 5s, AFAIK...
   
  If you can stretch your budget a tiny bit, Orient has quite a deal for you:
http://www.amazon.com/Orient-CEV09002W-Wide-Calendar-White-Automatic/dp/B001EWEQBC/ref=sr_1_19?s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1288577001&sr=1-19 $115
http://www.amazon.com/Orient-CEV0E002D-Executive-Autotmatic-Watch/dp/B000GHJCYM/ref=sr_1_32?s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1288577216&sr=1-32 $100
   
   
  Still automatic, but probably within 8 seconds per day on average.
   
  It has luminescent hands for night viewing. 36mm diameter, so not too flashy.


----------



## Trysaeder

Alright I'm getting 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/product-gallery/B000EQS1JW/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_0?ie=UTF8&index=0
   
  and replacing the strap somehow. One of the user images said you need a springback toool but i'll figure that outlater. Probs ~140 in totaol.
   
  I was actually looking for something that wasn't automatic, which pretty much meant eco drive.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





trysaeder said:


> Alright I'm getting
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/product-gallery/B000EQS1JW/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_0?ie=UTF8&index=0
> 
> and replacing the strap somehow. One of the user images said you need a springback toool but i'll figure that outlater.
> ...


 

 Or standard quartz. Unfortunately there isn't much nice in that price range that isn't Auto or Eco Drive. That watch looks great though.


----------



## Trysaeder

Is it possible/a good idea to sand the housing to remove the shinee?
   
  edit: drooooollll  http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-AR3010-57E-Eco-Drive-Stiletto-Stainless/dp/B002BWPDEI/ref=sr_1_128?s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1288577623&sr=1-128


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





trysaeder said:


> Is it possible/a good idea to sand the housing to remove the shinee?
> 
> edit: drooooollll  http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-AR3010-57E-Eco-Drive-Stiletto-Stainless/dp/B002BWPDEI/ref=sr_1_128?s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1288577623&sr=1-128


 


  I have that exact watch in Black. Until I got my Rolex It was one of my favorite watches, in fact still is, suprisingly easy to read the time as well, sapphire crystal and super thin!
  http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-AR3015-53E-Eco-Drive-Stiletto-Ion-Plated/dp/B002BWPDE8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1288578354&sr=1-1
   
  The one your getting is a lovely watch and don't worry about the strap, just take it to the person who sells you the strap and they will fit it, most department stores have a watch repairer who sells straps!


----------



## blackbird

If somebody (me!) needs the cheapest watch possible, but it'll still last and it still looks good, what would you recommend?


----------



## Trysaeder

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I have that exact watch in Black. Until I got my Rolex It was one of my favorite watches, in fact still is, suprisingly easy to read the time as well, sapphire crystal and super thin!
> http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-AR3015-53E-Eco-Drive-Stiletto-Ion-Plated/dp/B002BWPDE8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1288578354&sr=1-1
> 
> The one your getting is a lovely watch and don't worry about the strap, just take it to the person who sells you the strap and they will fit it, most department stores have a watch repairer who sells straps!


 
  Nah this is Aus, I have to buy online or be hit with a 40% 'customer service' tax.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





blackbird said:


> If somebody (me!) needs the cheapest watch possible, but it'll still last and it still looks good, what would you recommend?


 

 I have a Timex easy reader. I now wear a Rolex but I think Timex make great affordable  watches. Ten year battery life, indiglow dial, accurate and a great range to choose from. I love the easy reader, it is a design classic in my opinion. Heck, one of the coolest men alive,Leonard Cohen wears one!
  Here is a link to the easy readers!
  http://www.timex.ca/Casual-C28.aspx?l=e


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





trysaeder said:


> Nah this is Aus, I have to buy online or be hit with a 40% 'customer service' tax.


 


  Just take the watch to a local store that sells straps, they usually include the cost of fitting with the strap!


----------



## blackbird

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I have a Timex easy reader. I now wear a Rolex but I think Timex make great affordable  watches. Ten year battery life, indiglow dial, accurate and a great range to choose from. I love the easy reader, it is a design classic in my opinion. Heck, one of the coolest men alive,Leonard Cohen wears one!
> Here is a link to the easy readers!
> http://www.timex.ca/Casual-C28.aspx?l=e


 
  Thanks Ian. The Easy Reader seems like a very great watch for the price, and its only $30! I think I might just buy it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  These two have caught my eye. The first one has the "leather" strap, and the other one has an "expansion band". I haven't had a watch for ages, so I don't know the pros and cons of each. Can anyone walk me through them?
   
  http://www.amazon.com/Timex-T20461-Reader-Expansion-Watch/dp/B000B5459Q/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top
  http://www.amazon.com/Timex-T2H281-Reader-Leather-Silver-Tone/dp/B000AYYIYU/ref=sr_1_5?s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1288660473&sr=1-5


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





blackbird said:


> Thanks Ian. The Easy Reader seems like a very great watch for the price, and its only $30! I think I might just buy it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  You won't be dissapointed with either and the price your getting is a steal! The first has the advantage of the day as well as date and 24 hour numbers if that is of use. The second one is the one I have but mine has the expansion bracelet. I must admit I never thought I would like the expansion bracelet but it is great, easy to slip the watch on and off and in the summer it expands with your wrist!
   
  The timex bracelets don't seem to trap hairs or pinch either! Personally I prefer the less fussy dial of the one with the strap. Oh yes, the indiglo is wonderful, the whole face lights up with a lovely pale greeny blue shade!
   
  Basically the expansion bracelet will last you years and years ( I have seen forty year old watches with the same age expansion bracelet and it still works perfectly! The leather strap though nice is not the best quality and in my experience lasts about a year. They are crazy cheap to replace though!


----------



## jeffreyj900

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> I believe a new crystal from Rolex will cost you $300. Nothing from them costs $100.


 

 Got a call from our guy today....  Total for new genuine Rolex crystal was $165.00 which included the labor to install.


----------



## Khanate

I love the hands on this watch (Lang & Heyne - Konrad), but the price has several too many 0's for my budget. Has anyone seen a budget watch with a similar hand style?


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





jeffreyj900 said:


> Got a call from our guy today....  Total for new genuine Rolex crystal was $165.00 which included the labor to install.


 

 Wow ! I'm quite surprised. That's a very good price.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Wow ! I'm quite surprised. That's a very good price.


 


  I bet the deepsea crystal is more though!
   
  I guess Rolex try to keep certain parts prices low due to their vulnerability. I would imagine quite a few crystals are broken each year and if the replacement cost were prohibitive it would put people off purchasing the watch in the first place!


----------



## Trysaeder

How important is warranty for watches? I tend to buy headphones without warranty since I treat my stuff really well and one year seems like an admission that the product can't even last a year.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-Citizen-Canvas-Mens-Eco-Drive-SS-BM8180-03E-Watch-/140474194595?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item20b4ea1aa3#ht_2507wt_1139
  Is that a bit sus? $67 is about $15 lower than amazon; I have no idea what price is the benchmark.`


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





trysaeder said:


> How important is warranty for watches? I tend to buy headphones without warranty since I treat my stuff really well and one year seems like an admission that the product can't even last a year.
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-Citizen-Canvas-Mens-Eco-Drive-SS-BM8180-03E-Watch-/140474194595?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item20b4ea1aa3#ht_2507wt_1139
> Is that a bit sus? $67 is about $15 lower than amazon; I have no idea what price is the benchmark.`


 

 A warranty for a quartz watch is like a powertrain warranty for a car. Nice but not useful.


----------



## Trysaeder

I don't own a car, what does that mean?


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Means it is nice to have but the failure of a powertrain is very very rare.
   
  aka  Failure rates are VERY low but if they do fail they are spendy to fix so having a warranty is nice.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





trysaeder said:


> How important is warranty for watches? I tend to buy headphones without warranty since I treat my stuff really well and one year seems like an admission that the product can't even last a year.
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-Citizen-Canvas-Mens-Eco-Drive-SS-BM8180-03E-Watch-/140474194595?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item20b4ea1aa3#ht_2507wt_1139
> Is that a bit sus? $67 is about $15 lower than amazon; I have no idea what price is the benchmark.`


 


  I don't have experience of the seller but their feedback looks very good. A lot of people who sell watches on ebay around this price point by wearhouse stock or NOS stock. I don't think that particular citizen is in the current line up any more hence the cheaper price I guess.
   
  I would not worry about warranty, Citizen service is a legend and they are normally very helpful if anything goes wrong. Having said that I have not had any problems with Citizen watches and have owned various models for over twenty years!
   
  I think for the price you are getting an excellent watch that will last you years as long as you are not crazy with your stuff!


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





trysaeder said:


> How important is warranty for watches?...


 

 A warranty on a watch, for me. has never been a big deal. Most watches, if kept well will far outlast their warranty. I have a Pulsar from 2000 that is still running strong and is well past its warranty. In fact, I don't think any of my watches (all purchased/acquired between 2000 - 2010) have any valid warranty left on them. And that's quite alright with me because every single one of them keeps working. If there is a problem with your watch, you are likely going to find it in a year or two which is why that tends to be the typical warranty offered.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:  





> Got a call from our guy today....  Total for new genuine Rolex crystal was $165.00 which included the labor to install.


 

      Quote:


> Wow ! I'm quite surprised. That's a very good price.


 
   
  Yes, that is a very good price. Make sure that water (seal) testing is included in that.
  My friend just had his Date Just replaced a month ago at Tourneau and it cost him $300, but that was for an entire cleaning and checkup (which I assume they are going to do if they are going to crack her open. He bought his Date Just in '91 and it did not have a Sapphire Crystal (I don't think they had Sapphire yet, or at least not on that model) and it was scratched to (well, you know where).
  He wears his watch facing inward on his wrist and crashes into every doorknob, table, and manhole cover that he can find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## audiogamma

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Quote:
> 
> Yes, that is a very good price. Make sure that water (seal) testing is included in that.
> My friend just had his Date Just serviced a month ago at Tourneau and it cost him $300, but that was for an entire cleaning and checkup (which I assume they are going to do if they are going to crack her open. He bought his Date Just in '91 and it did not have a Sapphire Crystal (I don't think they had Sapphire yet, or at least not on that model) and it was scratched to (well, you know where).
> ...


 

 Was his watch sent to Rolex Service (via Tourneau), or simply serviced by Tourneau? It's best to send it to Rolex. They will replace the rotor-jewel and it's unlikely that Tourneau would do so. It's a common POF on Rolex automatics (their modern watches).


----------



## Trysaeder

This looks amazing, I'd buy it if it fit the citizen watch. 20mm....
   
   
http://www.natostrap.com/Home/NatoStraps.html#7
  Does that strap go behind the watch and make the metal not touch your skin, because I prefer the metal.


----------



## ianmedium

According to this the band width is 18mm for your watch so the black strap would be too big!
  http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BM8180-03E-Eco-Drive-Canvas-Strap/dp/B000EQS1JW
   
  The other one is a NATO, they are comfortable but get dirty quickly in my experience so need to be washed frequently and yes, the do indeed go under the watch back! I actually liked the canvas strap that comes with the watch. If I were going to replace it I would get a nice leather one in either black or tan, it really makes the dial pop out!
  Quote: 





trysaeder said:


> This looks amazing, I'd buy it if it fit the citizen watch. 20mm....
> 
> 
> http://www.natostrap.com/Home/NatoStraps.html#7
> Does that strap go behind the watch and make the metal not touch your skin, because I prefer the metal.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





audiogamma said:


> Was his watch sent to Rolex Service (via Tourneau), or simply serviced by Tourneau? It's best to send it to Rolex. They will replace the rotor-jewel and it's unlikely that Tourneau would do so. It's a common POF on Rolex automatics (their modern watches).


 
  It was sent out Rolex service. It took 3 weeks to get it back.


----------



## fortress34

.


----------



## stozzer123

a few of mine


----------



## notmuchcash

Here's a few of mine, two others are having work done. The Seiko 5 is a friend's.

  I actually carry the pocket watch about once a week or so, but I usually wear the Seiko. The Rado is unlikely to be warn by anyone anytime soon, and a new crystal was quoted at $300.


----------



## upstateguy

This one walked into my office the other day


----------



## notmuchcash

What's with the IIII marking 4? Shouldn't it be IV?


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





notmuchcash said:


> What's with the IIII marking 4? Shouldn't it be IV?


 


  Not sure why they do it, but I've seen markings like that on pictures of some models of Cartier, Rolex and Patek Phillipe watches so as far as I can tell, it seems to be a common design trait in many higher end watches. Never seen it like that on lower end watches though...


----------



## Khanate

It looks more balanced.
   
  My stowa roman MO has IIII too.


----------



## Trysaeder

Google: http://www.ubr.com/clocks/frequently-asked-questions-faq/faq-roman-iiii-vs-iv-on-clock-dials.aspx


----------



## bhd812

Raymond Weil and Breitling also use IIII


----------



## notmuchcash

That actually made me realize that the 4 on my grandfather clock is also an IIII. Interesting.


----------



## Khanate

I'd like to ask this again 
  
  Quote: 





khanate said:


> I love the hands on this watch (Lang & Heyne - Konrad), but the price has several too many 0's for my budget. Has anyone seen a budget watch with a similar hand style?


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> This one walked into my office the other day


 

 Beautiful Ballon Bleu you have there. I have been tempted by that one for so long! Cartier have so much class. I know I will have one one day!


----------



## bhd812

any time i see a cartier i am reminded of the ER doctor who was wearing a Cartier Tank when i was rushed in two years ago. i had my eyes shut and was telling him where the pain was when i opened my eyes and first thing i seen was his watch so i stopped in mid sentence and said "nice Cartier" then continued telling him about the pain. later on before i was released him and i started talking about watches for a few mins, i was half out of my mind from the pain meds then. for that hour i was there before the pain meds came the only time i didn't feel anything was when i seen his watch.
   
  speaking of watches i am selling my Lumtec M17 today then i am ordering a Lumtec M24!


----------



## 11amaberry

^ Lol! That was entertaining.


----------



## Trysaeder

What's everyone elses' experience on cheap watches? I know my own aren't very good, but this one looks pretty cool.
http://www.amazon.com/Embassy-Gruen-GU2010AM-Silvertone-Interchangeable/dp/B0040WDU8I/ref=amb_link_354569102_10?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-5&pf_rd_r=0A5HKYQCXD7B95568133&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1281785822&pf_rd_i=390021011
   
  HEY IS THIS A TYPO?!?!?!?!?
http://www.amazon.com/Invicta-5249S-Diver-Stainless-Silver/dp/B002XC6VYM/ref=amb_link_354569102_13?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-5&pf_rd_r=0BJW0JGGJSXWJ5G0EH77&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1281785822&pf_rd_i=390021011
   
  $325 -> $40?
   
  edit: I think that's how jewelery works now, they make an outrageous MSRP and discount it so you feel like you're getting a good deal.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





trysaeder said:


> What's everyone elses' experience on cheap watches? I know my own aren't very good, but this one looks pretty cool.
> http://www.amazon.com/Embassy-Gruen-GU2010AM-Silvertone-Interchangeable/dp/B0040WDU8I/ref=amb_link_354569102_10?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-5&pf_rd_r=0A5HKYQCXD7B95568133&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1281785822&pf_rd_i=390021011
> 
> HEY IS THIS A TYPO?!?!?!?!?
> ...


 

 With invicta it is the luck of the draw. I have had friends who like them (though they say they feel cheap) and others who have had nothing but problems with them.
  Gruen in the old days used to make lovely middle of the road watches. Now the name is just a shell and the watches very cheap and nasty, I would not waste my money if I were you.
  As to the invicta price! Well, I doubt anyone in their right mind would pay the full price and at forty bucks I would rather get a Timex, much higher quality and lovely to own, they have an honesty about them that is very appealing.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





trysaeder said:


> What's everyone elses' experience on cheap watches? I know my own aren't very good, but this one looks pretty cool.
> http://www.amazon.com/Embassy-Gruen-GU2010AM-Silvertone-Interchangeable/dp/B0040WDU8I/ref=amb_link_354569102_10?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-5&pf_rd_r=0A5HKYQCXD7B95568133&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1281785822&pf_rd_i=390021011
> 
> HEY IS THIS A TYPO?!?!?!?!?
> ...


 

 Seiko 5. Get it.


----------



## Trysaeder

I'm getting this one when my dad goes over to america.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-media/product-gallery/B000EQS1JW/ref=cm_ciu_pdp_images_0?ie=UTF8&index=0
  along with these straps
http://www.thewatchprince.com/s.nl/it.A/id.3890/.f
http://www.thewatchprince.com/s.nl/it.A/id.4438/.f
http://www.natostrap.com/Home/Regimental/Pages/2.html#1
  and the springbar tool
http://www.thewatchprince.com/s.nl/it.A/id.17/.f
   
  The only doubt in my mind is whether to get the blue/black or grey/black strap. Perhaps I could dump that 'grey' leather strap that doesn't really look grey, and buy a bright coloured one.
   
  I want this strap but it's 85 bucks. http://www.jurgensusa.com/picts/vn1big.jpg
   
  edit: do you think the nato strap will fit on a 160mm wrist? It says 280mm which is HUGE compared to mine.


----------



## RedSky0

Quote: 





blackbird said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  Got the T2H281 last week. Really quite happy with it, I covered the screen to avoid scratches and the strap seems pretty cheap, but otherwise it's simple and works. It ticks surprisingly loud though, so I have to take it off when i get home.


----------



## 129207

Breitling and Rolex are for little girls. Check out my new watch:


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 +1000!!


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





redsky0 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Wonderful! That is the model I have but mine is one their expansion metal bracelet.The thing with leather straps is one has to change them every 18 months or so as the wear out, ebay has a plethora of good quality leather straps for next to no money. I got a genuine Movado crocodile strap for my vintage Accutron tuning fork watch, $20! I have got rid of most of my collection of watches due to having the Rolex..I kept the easy reader and where it when not wearing the Rolex, I love it! That watch will serve you very well, as for protecting the dial, it is a good idea although I have never had a problem with the glass scratching on mine, if you are gentle with your watch I would not worry!


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Breitling and Rolex are for little girls. Check out my new watch:


 


  Love it!, just the right amount of bling and gold, I ask you this though, can you leap tall buildings with a single bound now??


----------



## bhd812

Well i have had the Lum-Tec M24 for almost a week now and seriously i have to say this company made a huge jump in quality from what i seen in my old M17 (2009 model). the timing has been perfect to the minute in the last week i have had it and the new strap and screw down crown among other features in the M24 make this an amazing piece even at its retail of $900.
   
  some quick specs are
  like every Lum-Tec the final assembly is done in house at the HQ in Ohio
  Swiss automatic ETA 2824-2 rhodium finish movement with hacking feature 
  Real carbon fiber dial. and yes it is true Carbon Fiber unlike most.
  Solid scratch and heat resistant Tungsten (wolfram) Carbide case.
  comes with three options for shoes, a polished Tungsten bracelet, a thick cordovan leather strap  and a Custom molded anti static rubber strap . the leather strap and rubber strap is alot better then what they shipped with the M17, very thick.
  MDV lume, amazingly bright but does not last too long.
  double sided AR coated Sapphire crystal
  44mm size.
   
  the watch is heavy, really heavy at 290 grams i think. the bracelet is a tough one to fit like the 2009 M17, i had mine already installed but will change it out to a strap once the rhd deployment comes in next week (same clasp i use on my Pam 112). the crown is huge in life but it is comfortable to wear along with the rest of the watch.
   
  here is a quick pic i snapped of her..

   
   
  here is a few links to better pics from other people here,   and here with a included leather strap 
   
   
   
   
   
  speaking of Lum-Tecs, while i was out at the dealer last week when i sold my M17 (actually made a profit on the watch) and while i was picking up my M24 i checked out a few other Lum-Tec lovelys. this is one watch that was so instantly right on my wrist i had to not only snap a picture, not only had to try it on about 5 times after every other watch but i just have to pick it up on monday..
   
  this watch is the 2010 Combat B13 model. it has Seiko SII NH15J  automatic movement, 43mm size, and it fits so right on the wrist (reminds me of my Breitling Navitimer on how it feels). they also have a PVD black B7 model which is the same only with a PVD finish but i am going with the bead blasted...here she is on my wrist...
   

   

   
  she will be mine monday! woot woot!
   

* 
  *


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> Well i have had the Lum-Tec M24 for almost a week now and seriously i have to say this company made a huge jump in quality from what i seen in my old M17 (2009 model). the timing has been perfect to the minute in the last week i have had it and the new strap and screw down crown among other features in the M24 make this an amazing piece even at its retail of $900.
> 
> some quick specs are
> like every Lum-Tec the final assembly is done in house at the HQ in Ohio
> ...


 

 Looks wonderful. Is this the same fellow that used to make the wonderful PAM lookalikes with excellent lume and great movements that used to be shown on watchuseek quite a lot a couple of years ago?


----------



## RedSky0

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Heh, the only thing that actually annoys me is it ticks really quite loud ( meant to say this originally but somehow completely forgot to, it's why my last comment seems so out of place ).


----------



## cyberspyder

Long awaited, often duplicated, this will have to do until I can scrape up the funds for a real PAM. Initial impressions, not bad at all, especially for the price I paid, GETAT (Tat) is a good vendor, will recommend to other people.

 Couldn't get the right shade of green even after fiddling with it in Paint.NET...the lume shots, however, are represented truly (colourwise), it's just the lit watch artsy-fartsy shot.

 Specs:
   
  Quote: 





> *Movement :* Asian Unitas 6497 hand-wound mechanical, 17 jewels, Power reserve 48 hours.
> *Functions :* hours,minutes and small second hands.
> *Case :* diameter 44 mm without crown guard.
> *Case option :* AISI 316L polished steel / brushed steel / titanium.
> ...


 
   















 Overall, good buy, as said above, obviously not the real thing, I would say still a long way to go, but it's 95% of the look at around 1% of the price. Note, I am not promoting fakes/homages, it's just so I can get a feel of this type of watch before fully committing.

 PS: The lume on the 6 is perfect, dunno why the above shot shows a darkened portion. The lume is even, like the second picture.

 Brendan


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Long awaited, often duplicated, this will have to do until I can scrape up the funds for a real PAM. Initial impressions, not bad at all, especially for the price I paid, GETAT (Tat) is a good vendor, will recommend to other people.
> 
> Couldn't get the right shade of green even after fiddling with it in Paint.NET...the lume shots, however, are represented truly (colourwise), it's just the lit watch artsy-fartsy shot.
> 
> ...


 

 Not to piss on your taste of watches but there are many better things for the money. It is a meh movement in a cool case that is well marketed. 
  Certain Rolex's and Omega's although seemingly overhyped are a better "value" and more akin to my personal tastes. 
   
  Good luck towards getting the real thing though!


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Long awaited, often duplicated, this will have to do until I can scrape up the funds for a real PAM. Initial impressions, not bad at all, especially for the price I paid, GETAT (Tat) is a good vendor, will recommend to other people.
> 
> Couldn't get the right shade of green even after fiddling with it in Paint.NET...the lume shots, however, are represented truly (colourwise), it's just the lit watch artsy-fartsy shot.
> 
> ...


 
  Those GETAT ones can be very good, in fact I have seem some very good homage ones with unitas movements about and when you consider that the PAM version is using the same movement highly decorated but costing thousands more one can see why Panerai are very litigious!
  Having owned a Panerai I must admit I do not miss it! Whilst all high end watches to some extent are over priced Panerai take the mick just a bit too much for my liking, I mean, one pays a premium for in part European manufacture and I was told by my AD that the boxes are made in China(Nothing wrong with made in China stuff BTW)  that is not acceptable considering the base movement in their base watches cost around $130!
   
  I would personally stick to the homages (not replicas note!) as to me they are more honest!


----------



## cyberspyder

Thanks for that insightful comment....Did you not read my post? Of course there are better things for the money, I own Seiko Monsters, 007, Marathon SARs, and now this...I was getting this to try out the Pam style, before dropping the 9k for one.
  
  Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Not to piss on your taste of watches but there are many better things for the money. It is a meh movement in a cool case that is well marketed.
> Certain Rolex's and Omega's although seemingly overhyped are a better "value" and more akin to my personal tastes.
> 
> Good luck towards getting the real thing though!


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Thanks for that insightful comment....Did you not read my post? Of course there are better things for the money, I own Seiko Monsters, 007, Marathon SARs, and now this...I was getting this to try out the Pam style, before dropping the 9k for one.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 


  I read your post but it'd break my heart to save up to shell out all that money for it. Personally I wouldn't mind getting a Speedmaster Professional...
  Good luck on your next big purchase whatever it may be.


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  *ianmedium*   dd
  with due respect to your opinion i HAVE to completely disagree with your statement on Panerai. allot of luxury and even some exotic brands will use ETA movements as a base then modify them in house to their specs, some more then others, some will completely add more complications to the movement while some just add pretty decoration. i bought my 112 (which is the lowest in the Panerai model line) used off Aron from these boards and the 112's OPX movement is highly modified over the base ETA! Glucydur balance with Nivarox I spring  are a few of the modifications Panerai does to the movement, and remember this is the lowest in the Panerai line up. the watch has an unheard of 56 hour power reserve you won't find on any stock ETA movement and it's been giving amazing time for its age (every two months i have to up a minute on it. it was made in 2005). Panerai the brand is considered to be in the top 5 watch makers today by some, but definitely a big step above the common luxury brand (Rolex,Breitling,Omega). having lived with mine for over a year the watch it's easy to understand the brands respect, esp when you look at the depth rating of 300m while using a crystal caseback..it's built!
   
*cyberspyder*  
  if you want a PAM then get a real Panerai, look used, save up, and get ready to pull the trigger when one pops up at the price you can afford. look at a 111 or 00 Logo..you can find them for $3k if you wait around for one, just wait and save...buying a fake wannabe is not saving though. it is like wanting a Ferrari but buying a Fiero instead..


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





> *ianmedium*   dd
> 
> with due respect to your opinion i HAVE to completely disagree with your statement on Panerai. allot of luxury and even some exotic brands will use ETA movements as a base then modify them in house to their specs, some more then others, some will completely add more complications to the movement while some just add pretty decoration. i bought my 112 (which is the lowest in the Panerai model line) used off Aron from these boards and the 112's OPX movement is highly modified over the base ETA! Glucydur balance with Nivarox I spring  are a few of the modifications Panerai does to the movement, and remember this is the lowest in the Panerai line up. the watch has an unheard of 56 hour power reserve you won't find on any stock ETA movement and it's been giving amazing time for its age (every two months i have to up a minute on it. it was made in 2005). Panerai the brand is considered to be in the top 5 watch makers today by some, but definitely a big step above the common luxury brand (Rolex,Breitling,Omega). having lived with mine for over a year the watch it's easy to understand the brands respect, esp when you look at the depth rating of 300m while using a crystal caseback..it's built!
> 
> ...


 


  Whilst I am glad you like your purchase and I agree, the movement has some decoration and a few add on's to give it greater power reserve those add on's do not add up to several thousand dollars!
  Likewise there are many excellent Asian brands that offer greater water resistance for much lesser money. As to your comment it is above the other makes, I think in brand perception it may be with Breitling and Omega (both brands I have owned and still own except the Breitling which had atrocious timekeeping!) but I think it just about might scrape an equal to Rolex on some levels of perceived luxury Status.
   
  The in house movements they make are a different matter but the ETA base movements in my opinion though very good have no place in a high end watch and to me anything above $5000 is higher end and deserves an in house movement.
   
  What I gave in the end though is my personal opinion, I did not find my particular watch that well built, it did not keep great time and the stock strap it came with was unexceptional compared to the stock leather on similar priced Cartiers. When it comes down to it as well, all the parts which include the very lavish box should be made in Europe considering the price. Again, just my feelings,In the end all higher end watches like all high end goods are over priced that is the way it is.
   
  If I am going to pay over the odds though I want something that has an in house movement and a sense of being well engineered, compared to my Rolex my Panerai was not. I am glad you like yours though and am happy you are happy and content with the purchase. These things after all come down to feel good factor, you feel good with your PAM and I feel good with my Rolex, Job done!
   
  Oh yes, the OP did not buy a fake, wannabe maybe but not a fake! There is no branding on there and there are many watches from many brands that look identical with round cases or tank cases. Panerai did not invent the cushion case, it has been made in many watches before Panerai came along! Quiet Frankly it was seeing and wearing a friends US built unitas movement (Highly up graded)  homage lookalike to PAM whilst I had mine that made me re-think my Panerai and all it's problems, espcially as this $1200 kept much better timekeeping!


----------



## Khanate

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Long awaited, often duplicated, this will have to do until I can scrape up the funds for a real PAM. Initial impressions, not bad at all, especially for the price I paid, GETAT (Tat) is a good vendor, will recommend to other people.
> 
> Couldn't get the right shade of green even after fiddling with it in Paint.NET...the lume shots, however, are represented truly (colourwise), it's just the lit watch artsy-fartsy shot.
> 
> ...


 


  What a beauty!
   
  I've been thinking about getting one for a while, but I have a question. Is that one of the Getat strap? Looks much better than the ones they offer!
   
  I've been really tempted by the power reserve ones


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 late last year i was stuck on the in house movement idea and wanted to move up in the watch world. what brands i did find that have in house designed and built were rolex JLC and zenith in the most affordable price bracket ($6k). i looked into Rolex and found most of their movements were all machine made assembly line style which takes out the whole romantic thought of some old watch maker spending monthes on the movement on your wrist. i looked every comparsion from a movement i known ( like a 7750 or a 2824) compared to a Rolex in house and found the ETA made movement most of the time compared equally well in terms of function and the Rolex movement was usually rougher made...less work put into the smoothness of each part. While i do respect Rolex the brand and their watches a great deal to me the movement made in house was not a worthy jump from what i seen and have from other ETA movements. then i looked into Zenith and JLC and while i fell in love with the movement i have yet to find a watch from these i want to pull the trigger and buy, though that day is coming soon...haha Also i looked into the 8500 from Omega btw. anyway if you are buying new then you're looking at $6k for a company who manufactures an in house movement worth the jump, other then that most luxury brands use off the shelf ETA's or maybe some of the higher end luxury will use them as a base. either way it sounds like you had some bad experiences with Breitling and Panerai, reminds me of my friend who just bought a Omega Planet Ocean chrono and it stopped working after a month...yikes! my Seawolf went nuts in timing but i sent it out to BUSA and they did a warranty overhaul, ever since i got the watch back it has been spot on! also i know what marina militare  crap is, it is a wannabe and a glorified fake Panerai as most if not every watch they make is a dead copy in dial or sandwich dial, font, hands, size, etc,etc.to what Panerai does. just because it is not a replica interms of actually saying Panerai on the dial does not give marina militare  any credit...btw Marina Militare is a trademark owned by Panerai...so yes it is a fake.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Where is that Getat watch made in ?  What's its build quality and accuracy like ?


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I Agree with a lot of what you say, vis the rolex movement. Yes it is all made by machine (it has to be, they make a million a year) However they are all still to this day assembled by hand just as Patek do with their movements, machine make the components and then build by hand. Also, the finish may not be geneva seal however geneva seal is all about quality of decoration and little to do with the actual performance of the watch, the edges of the bridges on Rolex may not be finely polished but to be honest that does not affect the movement, what does is things like a full bridge holding the escapement, paracrome hairspring that is less liable to wear and completely non magnetic.
   
  It is a minefield out there and I am not saying Rolex make the finest watch in the world, heck, all the companies can make lemons by sheer volume but I have to say when it comes to every day where my Milgauss is amazing. Super comfortable, easy link expandable bracelet (no more having to let a link out in the summer, just a quick flip and instant comfort) a movement that meets the same COSC specks as Breitling and betters them in not only my case but many other friends with Rolex, +4 seconds a week which I never thought I would see in a mechanical movement!
   
  The other thing is with Rolex on the whole you get consistancy, of finish and timing. Myself and a friend both went into an AD a couple of years ago and bought Breitlings, within one day my COSC spec movement was out 15 seconds, my friends had to be replaced all together within a month! He kept his and so far in two years he has had one new movement, four adjustments of that movement as it was wildly out of COSC, the crown dropped off and the two bracelet links came un screwed! The cost of his watch was the same as my Rolex. 7 months of Rolex ownership have brought me accurate, comfortable timekeeping and not one issue!
  Another friend has had his explorer 1 for four years, it has never gained more than 2 seconds a day and has never had to go back to the dealer, he will be coming up for a first service soon, he, like me are Rolex owners for life now.
   
  The movements may not be highly decorated but what you do get is a movement that has on the whole gone through very few changes in over forty years and the changes it has gone through have been for improvements in performance. Bearing in mind the object of a quality watch is to give long lasting efficient timekeeping with minimum of fuss in nearly thirty years of watch collecting Rolex has been the only brand that has achieved that with me. My one regret is I did not get one sooner, I would have saved a whole heap of money!
   
  I think now the only other brand I would consider for equal quality and reliability would be Grand Seiko!
   
  I have had over the years dozens of ETA based movements and have never found them to be satisfactory in timekeeping, in fact most times they have been bettered by the humble and cheap 7s26 Seiko movement. If I were going for a watch in the modest price band say between $200-$1000 It would not be Swiss but Seiko for Mechanical and Citizen for their excellent eco Drive quartz. I know one day I shall have a Grand Seiko, stunning watches!


----------



## mralexosborn

Hey guys, in the back of Wired magazine I saw a watch. I wanted it until I saw the price. Four grand is too much for a 15 year old. But looks at it!
   
http://www.bulova.com/dynamic_repository/content/spaceview/


----------



## Uncle Erik

mralexosborn said:


> Hey guys, in the back of Wired magazine I saw a watch. I wanted it until I saw the price. Four grand is too much for a 15 year old. But looks at it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No, no, no.

What you want is a *real* Spaceview. One from the 60s that has a 214 movement. The new ones are pricey and don't come close to matching the coolness of the old ones.

Go to eBay and run a search for Accutron Spaceview. You'll find a bunch. And you absolutely want the tuning fork.

I've owned Accutrons for years, including two real Spaceviews, and love them. They were the original geek watches. Hamilton had the first electric watch, but it's a dog. Touchy and damned expensive to repair, not to mention only one guy in the world left who can actually get them to work right.

The Accutron was the first good electronic watch. The battery drives a chip that turns a coil on and off, causing a tuning fork to vibrate at 360Hz. That drives a pawl wheel which drives the hands. IIRC, only 11 moving parts and they are tough.

The 214 movement was used in a lot of satellites and drove the clocks in the Apollo program. They were also approved by NASA for spaceflight - the only other watch that made the cut was the Omega Speedmaster. And there's a very cool Accutron Astronaut model - I have a couple of them. Elvis wore one, too.  So did a lot of astronauts and all the old-school geeks and rocket scientists wore Accutrons.

So go get one. Spaceview models run about $300-$400, depending on condition. Drop one on a green alligator band for something pretty cool. That's how I wear mine. Before you buy, however, read up on Spaceview "conversions." Some unscrupulous sellers pull the dial off a regular Accutron and try to pass it off as the real thing. You want one that has a chapter ring - those are factory models.

Don't worry about repairs. There are people still working on them, available parts and my watchmaker down in the desert specializes in them - I'd happily give you a referral. Actually, that's where I got turned on to Accutrons. Doc (wish he was still with us) was one of the original watchmakers trained to work on Accutrons and was fanatical. He stockpiled parts and even kept an old 214 under the counter. He'd throw it across the room at the wall to demonstrate how tough Accutrons are.  Always fun to see that. Doc, unfortunately, is gone, but his son still runs the shop and does good work.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> No, no, no.What you want is a *real* Spaceview. One from the 60s that has a 214 movement. The new ones are pricey and don't come close to matching the coolness of the old ones.Go to eBay and run a search for Accutron Spaceview. You'll find a bunch. And you absolutely want the tuning fork.I've owned Accutrons for years, including two real Spaceviews, and love them. They were the original geek watches. Hamilton had the first electric watch, but it's a dog. Touchy and damned expensive to repair, not to mention only one guy in the world left who can actually get them to work right.The Accutron was the first good electronic watch. The battery drives a chip that turns a coil on and off, causing a tuning fork to vibrate at 360Hz. That drives a pawl wheel which drives the hands. IIRC, only 11 moving parts and they are tough.The 214 movement was used in a lot of satellites and drove the clocks in the Apollo program. They were also approved by NASA for spaceflight - the only other watch that made the cut was the Omega Speedmaster. And there's a very cool Accutron Astronaut model - I have a couple of them. Elvis wore one, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  This is tempting since I found out that my Dad won't get me an Asgard for Christmas. He doesn't understand what the point of a headphone amp is...
  A watch and a mechanical keyboard are all I have on my list so far...


----------



## Trysaeder

^good list. May I suggest one of the filco browns?


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





trysaeder said:


> ^good list. May I suggest one of the filco browns?


 


  If he won't spend $200 on a headphone amp why would he spend $140 on a keyboard? I don't doubt it's worth it, but too pricey to convince.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> No, no, no.What you want is a *real* Spaceview. One from the 60s that has a 214 movement. The new ones are pricey and don't come close to matching the coolness of the old ones.Go to eBay and run a search for Accutron Spaceview. You'll find a bunch. And you absolutely want the tuning fork.I've owned Accutrons for years, including two real Spaceviews, and love them. They were the original geek watches. Hamilton had the first electric watch, but it's a dog. Touchy and damned expensive to repair, not to mention only one guy in the world left who can actually get them to work right.The Accutron was the first good electronic watch. The battery drives a chip that turns a coil on and off, causing a tuning fork to vibrate at 360Hz. That drives a pawl wheel which drives the hands. IIRC, only 11 moving parts and they are tough.The 214 movement was used in a lot of satellites and drove the clocks in the Apollo program. They were also approved by NASA for spaceflight - the only other watch that made the cut was the Omega Speedmaster. And there's a very cool Accutron Astronaut model - I have a couple of them. Elvis wore one, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  woaa! Hold the horses, you have a selection of Accutrons that most afficiandos would die for and your not showing us! That's like telling an alcoholic he can have free run of a brewery but all the tanks are empty! PICTURES please!
  Just to get the ball rolling here is a blurry one of mine!

  
  Mine is an N1 watch which puts manufacture I think around 1970, yours have the coveted 214, mine has the 218d movement and the case has a nice thick gold fill not plate.
  I purchased this non working from ebay last year from  the daughter of the original owner who had died, He received the watch as a 25 year service award from Benjamin moore paints ( a large paint company here in Canada) It came with the original bracelet, all boxes and papers and I won it for $80! Took it to my local watchmaker who turned out to be an Accutron expert! He serviced it, put a new date spring in and battery and it has been keeping excellent time since! As you can see it is immaculate, the dial has not been restored, that is how it came!
  I replaced the bracelet (though have kept it!) as it was too short and rather delicate. Found a genuine croc movado strap to go with it and wear it often. Since getting the Rolex I have got rid of most of my collection. I have kept this one and a timex. I think everyone should have a tuning fork watch!
   
  I did see the new one, it is rather wonderful and I chatted with the AD who was selling it, turns out it is a bargain as Citizen had to reverse engineer it as there were no blueprints left, each watch looses them a considerable amount of money as it cost them way more to make it! Funny thing is the AD tells me, it is more hand made than a complicated Patek!
  So come on then, pictures please, I want to drool over your Accutron collection!


----------



## mralexosborn

I need a watch. Sub $200. Thanks.
   
  Seriously though, I was thinking about a G-Shock with Atomic and Solar. Which one to get?


----------



## Mercuttio

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> I read your post but it'd break my heart to save up to shell out all that money for it. Personally I wouldn't mind getting a Speedmaster Professional...
> Good luck on your next big purchase whatever it may be.


 


  Interestingly, in my year of Speedmaster Professional ownership, I've found the following things.
   
  It's waterproof enough for a daily shower, with no issues. 
   
  Almost nobody will EVER point it out and ask you about it. Totally flies under the radar.
   
  After a long period of settling in, it's the most accurate mechanical I've owned. By my calculations, it gains roughly .35 seconds per day.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





mercuttio said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  And they last 30+ years before they need major maintenance. Oh yeah, it's pretty too.
   
  What G-Shock should I get guys? I was thinking the Riseman but it's a tad...ugly. What Seiko's are there other than Monsters that look cool?


----------



## ianmedium

> What G-Shock should I get guys? I was thinking the Riseman but it's a tad...ugly. What Seiko's are there other than Monsters that look cool?


 


  Hmm. I love Gshocks and have a couple of the solar atomics. I was just looking on their site and bare in mind you should be able to get these cheaper than they advertise on their site.  The GW2500B-1A looks good, it is $250 but the street price will probably be less, it has an ani-digi display, atomic and solar, looks a bit more understated than the riseman as well. then there is the all time classic with a modern twist, the GWM5600A-3 and that one is a bargain at $130!


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> > What G-Shock should I get guys? I was thinking the Riseman but it's a tad...ugly. What Seiko's are there other than Monsters that look cool?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Not a big fan of Anidigi except for their "Pilot" series but thats $260; I am not paying $260 for a G Shock.
  The latter of the looks nice though, thanks!


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Remember that is the list price, you often find that $260 ends up being $200 on the street. However the latter is the all time classic Gshock and a bit of a bargain considering your getting the classic shape which is super comfortable and atomic and solar!


----------



## Bender

Here are some of my watches.  My favorite is the Red Oakley Timetank


----------



## mralexosborn

Okay you guys help me pick which one:
   
  GWM5600R-1
  GWM5610B-1
  GW6900B-1
  GWM5600A-3
  GW7900B-1
  GW9200-1
   
  I know this is a hefty list, but I just want something that will last me a long time and is dependable.
  Also Japanese automatics under $200?


----------



## appophylite

For Under $200, you can get a pretty good Seiko Monster or a decent range of Seiko 5 models and even a few Seiko Kinetic models (they use an automatic movements rotor to generate power stored in a capacitor for a quartz movement - best parts of autos and quartz watches all in one package). Heck, if you took a look at worldofwatches.com or amazon, you'll find some good Seiko 5 automatic watches for under $100.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





appophylite said:


> For Under $200, you can get a pretty good Seiko Monster or a decent range of Seiko 5 models and even a few Seiko Kinetic models (they use an automatic movements rotor to generate power stored in a capacitor for a quartz movement - best parts of autos and quartz watches all in one package). Heck, if you took a look at worldofwatches.com or amazon, you'll find some good Seiko 5 automatic watches for under $100.


 
  I think I will get a G Shock for now and get a vintage Accutron Spaceview or Omega Seamaster a little later. I want a watch for durability; no bezel, case, or crystal to scratch up.


----------



## ianmedium

My vote is for the GWM5600A-3 Pure classic with the valuable up dates of atomic and solar!


----------



## CEE TEE

For around $110, a watch-nerd friend of mine turned me onto this:
   
   

 [size=x-small]Made in Japan !!
 Automatic Movement
 Stainless steel case
 Nylon strap
 Green dial
 Black with Lumibrite hands and markers
See-through case back
 100m Water resistant
 23 Jewels
 Hardlex Crystal
 Day and date display at 3 o'clock position

 Case diameter: 40.5mm (excluding crown)
 Case diameter: 43mm (including crown)[/size]
   
*Be sure to get the model number with J instead of K (Korean Made and around $10 less)...*
   
  If you get one, I think you will be quite impressed by the attention to detail.


----------



## CEE TEE

^Just be prepared to _set the time before you run out the door_ if you don't wear everyday (or every other day)...


----------



## Uncle Erik

Alright, I'll try to get a shot up of the Accutron collection.  Mind you, watches were my first collecting passion and I've been at it for 25 years. I've yad some neat stuff pass through my hands over the years. Much of it thanks to my wonderful, late, Uncle Ted. I've also been into old radios, electric fans and - believe it or not - old toasters. I settled on a commercial Toastswell from the 1930s. It kicks mucho butt.

Currently, I'm passionate about a 19J Zenith handwound from the early 1950s. Sensational watch that has the same design æsthetic as Patek and Audemars from the same period. Clean, classy, surprisingly accurate, and only about $175. I'd recommend one to anyone. Aside from it, I also wear a Sinn 656 and 244Ti. But the Zenith is the lightest on the wrist and more dressy.


----------



## CEE TEE

Yeah...interested in the pics of good watches from the past that are around $175, Uncle E!


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





cee tee said:


> For around $110, a watch-nerd friend of mine turned me onto this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Nevermind.
  So the only to scratch is the case. Does it keep decent time? How many +/- seconds a day?


----------



## CEE TEE

^I'll ask my friend how accurate they are, he checks all of his watches against his atomic watches and has even started adjusting them.  
   
  He has one of these Seiko's also so I can have him see what mine is doing as well.  Will report back...


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> Alright, I'll try to get a shot up of the Accutron collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks so much, I am really looking forward to seeing the collection. Re the Zeniths. I have always felt they are somewhat the sleeper high end watch company. Amazing movements equal to all of the well known high end makes. Would love to see that one as well. You bring up a great point as well.For medium money new one can get a beautiful vintage watch from some of the great makers. I have seen many beautiful vintage Girard Perregaux watches from the 50's/60's go for amazingly cheap prices, beautiful watches oozing class and style.


----------



## ianmedium

>





> Nevermind.
> So the only to scratch is the case. Does it keep decent time? How many +/- seconds a day?


 


  I have had a number of the 7s26 movements and it can be hit and miss with accuracy but on the whole I have got around +15 seconds a day which is perfectly acceptable for a mechanical watch.However! Any decent watchmaker can adjust it for you for very little cost to higher accuracy. Thing is if high accuracy is something very important get a quartz. If the thought of having a little engine beating on your wrist is more appealing get a mechanical watch.
   
  I love both mechanical and quartz, I have a Seiko OM which is around +15 and an Omega constellation thermocompensated quartz accurate to +4 seconds.. A year! I love both for different reasons.The movements in these Seikos are wonderful and always remind me of the hey day of mechanical watches where it was the only movement of choice and millions were made, good,solid reliable movements


----------



## mralexosborn

Seiko Monster? It looks so tempting but ehh.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Seiko Monster? It looks so tempting but ehh.


 


  It is a lovely watch and I am one of those folks who thinks no watch collection is complete without one!


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I want both and an amp and a Razer BlackWidow. GRRRR


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Ahh, so many desires and only so much money.. I know the feeling very well..Unfortunately!


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  How often does the Monster need maintenance?


----------



## ianmedium

> How often does the Monster need maintenance?





>


 


  Same as any mechanical watch, on average once every 4-5 years will do and being the 7s26 movement darn cheap at that. Factor in a water resistance check as well to maintain it's diver watch status.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> > How often does the Monster need maintenance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  How much is maintenance? How durable is the watch itself, I am worried about scratching; I hate having little nicks in my watches.


----------



## immtbiker

Don't get this watch!  I have 3 Seiko's including a Arctika Kinetic and I love 2 of them, but not this one. This watch has no way of manually winding (it can be only wound by wearing it and even that is not enough because my watch would run out even if I wore it 5 days in a row).


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Don't get this watch!  I have 3 Seiko's including a Arctika Kinetic and I love 2 of them, but not this one. This watch has no way of manually winding (it can be only wound by wearing it and even that is not enough because my watch would run out even if I wore it 5 days in a row).


 

 This is a good point that I was forgetful in mentioning! The 7s26 movement is non handwindable and non hacking (meaning you cannot stop the second hand to accurately time your watch) It does have a woefully small power reserve and if you work in a non manual labour enviroment or one which does not require much hand movement you probably won't generate enough movement to wind the rotor.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hahahaha, NOW you mention this would only be a good pick if I mined coal for a living...
   
  I think I will go with this or this. What do you think?
This  looks cool, but isn't it huge?


----------



## LordofDoom

I'd just like to throw this picture out there, that any watch that you can't wear out anywhere (OK- there are SOME exceptions...) is not a great watch in my opinion.  I posted it on What today, and I'm throwing it in here.  Here's to you, Glashuette Original PanoMaticReserve, for being the undying workhorse of my college career: the papers and the parties.  Excuse the facial expression, the picture was taken two days after I got my wisdom teeth out.
   

   
  @mralexosborn
  Go with the third one, I've got a cheap Casio that looks similar, and I always felt that the smaller ones are more comfortable.


----------



## cyberspyder

Thanks for your helpful comments. I don't see what I dhould not have purchased the watch. I needed to try out the form factor size and design before fully  committing, and this was the cheapest way, and the only way I can afford. Going into a watch store and trying on the real thing for a few minutes just doesn't give me enough time to appreciate it, or pick out its flaws. I didn't get a 'fake' because I don't want to pay out the full amount...funny how people are bashing other people because they haven't read the post fully. I don't want to regret such a huge purchase, it's not like I can resell it if I don't like it for close to the full amount, since it has been worn etc. Depreciation is a bitch.
   
  One more thing, would it kill you to capitalize or separate the sentences into paragraphs? My eyes are going dizzy...seems like one long sentence.
  
  Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> late last year i was stuck on the in house movement idea and wanted to move up in the watch world. what brands i did find that have in house designed and built were rolex JLC and zenith in the most affordable price bracket ($6k). i looked into Rolex and found most of their movements were all machine made assembly line style which takes out the whole romantic thought of some old watch maker spending monthes on the movement on your wrist. i looked every comparsion from a movement i known ( like a 7750 or a 2824) compared to a Rolex in house and found the ETA made movement most of the time compared equally well in terms of function and the Rolex movement was usually rougher made...less work put into the smoothness of each part. While i do respect Rolex the brand and their watches a great deal to me the movement made in house was not a worthy jump from what i seen and have from other ETA movements. then i looked into Zenith and JLC and while i fell in love with the movement i have yet to find a watch from these i want to pull the trigger and buy, though that day is coming soon...haha Also i looked into the 8500 from Omega btw. anyway if you are buying new then you're looking at $6k for a company who manufactures an in house movement worth the jump, other then that most luxury brands use off the shelf ETA's or maybe some of the higher end luxury will use them as a base. either way it sounds like you had some bad experiences with Breitling and Panerai, reminds me of my friend who just bought a Omega Planet Ocean chrono and it stopped working after a month...yikes! my Seawolf went nuts in timing but i sent it out to BUSA and they did a warranty overhaul, ever since i got the watch back it has been spot on! also i know what marina militare  crap is, it is a wannabe and a glorified fake Panerai as most if not every watch they make is a dead copy in dial or sandwich dial, font, hands, size, etc,etc.to what Panerai does. just because it is not a replica interms of actually saying Panerai on the dial does not give marina militare  any credit...btw Marina Militare is a trademark owned by Panerai...so yes it is a fake.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Thanks for your helpful comments. I don't see what I dhould not have purchased the watch. I needed to try out the form factor size and design before fully  committing, and this was the cheapest way, and the only way I can afford. Going into a watch store and trying on the real thing for a few minutes just doesn't give me enough time to appreciate it, or pick out its flaws. I didn't get a 'fake' because I don't want to pay out the full amount...funny how people are bashing other people because they haven't read the post fully. I don't want to regret such a huge purchase, it's not like I can resell it if I don't like it for close to the full amount, since it has been worn etc. Depreciation is a bitch.
> 
> One more thing, would it kill you to capitalize or separate the sentences into paragraphs? My eyes are going dizzy...seems like one long sentence.


 
   
  Depreciation isn't that bad for classics. Just thought I would throw that in. I think vintage watches are more of an investment.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Grand Prix d’Horlogerie de Genève 2010 Sports Watch of the Year is Seiko’s Spring Drive Spacewalk Commemorative Edition.  I wonder how many people could afford one.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Grand Prix d’Horlogerie de Genève 2010 Sports Watch of the Year is Seiko’s Spring Drive Spacewalk Commemorative Edition.  I wonder how many people could afford one.


 


  It's a stunning watch. I would love a spring drive!


----------



## bhd812

﻿

  
  Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Thanks for your helpful comments. I don't see what I dhould not have purchased the watch. I needed to try out the form factor size and design before fully  committing, and this was the cheapest way, and the only way I can afford. Going into a watch store and trying on the real thing for a few minutes just doesn't give me enough time to appreciate it, or pick out its flaws. I didn't get a 'fake' because I don't want to pay out the full amount...funny how people are bashing other people because they haven't read the post fully. I don't want to regret such a huge purchase, it's not like I can resell it if I don't like it for close to the full amount, since it has been worn etc. Depreciation is a bitch.
> 
> One more thing, would it kill you to capitalize or separate the sentences into paragraphs? My eyes are going dizzy...seems like one long sentence.
> 
> ...


 


 i was never bashing you or your reasons why you bought the fake, to be honest i already guessed from your post why you did. allot of people, ok most people out there don't go throwing away $3K+ for a watch, let alone a watch they never seen or don't have the money to throw. even for me personally i know how hard it is to find a Panerai model you are interested in stock at a local dealer, actually it was hell trying to find a single dealer by me let alone a dealer that had a 112 instock. then it came down to the money and even when the chance came up for me to buy used i had to sell a few things and live very simple for awhile to afford it...so yes i easily guessed why you bought what you bought, and i never blamed you for it. since i read you wanted a Panerai one day i replied to you how i got mine, save and research and wait for one to come around in the price you know is fair from your research and you know you can afford in due time.  speaking of which how do you like the style on your wrist so far?
   
  of course that being said i am not going to let anyone justify a fake over the real deal, esp in this thread. that's when i gave my opinion of the "homage" crap the watch world seems to think is ok but at the same time will slam anyone who buys a fake Rolex.  i actually don't have a problem with anyone buying whatever they do for their wrist, and i never bashed your purchase of what you choose to have on your wrist, but i do have a problem with people stating Marina Militare  is better then Panerai in anyway.
   
   
  ianmeduim: your words from experience on Rolex fit exactly of what i always thought of the brand, the Luxury workhorse. i have a deep respect for Rolex from what the brand has done in its history, from the Oyster case back to the diver Bezel, Rolex has done so much for the watch world. it's a shame you had the bad experience with Breitling, my Navitimer has been spot on since the day i bought her new, maybe i am lucky in that but i do know lots of other owners that have had great experience from the brand overall. the Seawolf had to be sent off to BUSA but i did buy her used, two weeks later she was back on my wrist and been spot on in timing ever since. their case, dial, and bracelet manufacture is seriously top notch if not one of the best Luxury brands out there. any watch the is priced over $100-$150 is a piece of Jewelry, and a fine or luxury piece of jewelry should have an amazing fit and finish, an amazing polish, an amazingly detailed dial....it is a fine piece of jewelry.  Rolex has never really lived up to the fit and finish at the cost they charge, lug holes on a 2010 $5k watch is crap. Their Deployment is cheap and thin. Their bracelets have too much swing and sway in them. Their "904L steel" is nothing more then Marketing and a way to be different but at the cost of higher nickel which is what reacts to peoples skin. if you want accurate and consistent then buy a $5 Casio, when you are spending over $100-$150 you are buying a piece of Jewelry , and at $5
  and at $5k that jewelry should have the beauty, fit, and finish of a fine Tiffany's diamond..and that is something Breitling has always had over Rolex in my eyes and that is why i have two spot on jewels from that company. the only watch Rolex makes that is pure beauty is the Daytona but every watch they make should be at that level.
   
  though i will probably end up buying a Rolex one day..used.


----------



## ianmedium

> ianmeduim: your words from experience on Rolex fit exactly of what i always thought of the brand, the Luxury workhorse. i have a deep respect for Rolex from what the brand has done in its history, from the Oyster case back to the diver Bezel, Rolex has done so much for the watch world. it's a shame you had the bad experience with Breitling, my Navitimer has been spot on since the day i bought her new, maybe i am lucky in that but i do know lots of other owners that have had great experience from the brand overall. the Seawolf had to be sent off to BUSA but i did buy her used, two weeks later she was back on my wrist and been spot on in timing ever since. their case, dial, and bracelet manufacture is seriously top notch if not one of the best Luxury brands out there. any watch the is priced over $100-$150 is a piece of Jewelry, and a fine or luxury piece of jewelry should have an amazing fit and finish, an amazing polish, an amazingly detailed dial....it is a fine piece of jewelry.  Rolex has never really lived up to the fit and finish at the cost they charge, lug holes on a 2010 $5k watch is crap. Their Deployment is cheap and thin. Their bracelets have too much swing and sway in them. Their "904L steel" is nothing more then Marketing and a way to be different but at the cost of higher nickel which is what reacts to peoples skin. if you want accurate and consistent then buy a $5 Casio, when you are spending over $100-$150 you are buying a piece of Jewelry , and at $5
> and at $5k that jewelry should have the beauty, fit, and finish of a fine Tiffany's diamond..and that is something Breitling has always had over Rolex in my eyes and that is why i have two spot on jewels from that company. the only watch Rolex makes that is pure beauty is the Daytona but every watch they make should be at that level.
> 
> though i will probably end up buying a Rolex one day..used.


 

 You know, one of the things I do really miss about the Breitling is the finish they fut on the bracelet and case, I agree, some of the best out there. I had the cockpit and really loved the bracelet on it, one of the best fitting and most comfortable out there I think.
  I have always had a soft spot for the Navi as well, have you seen the ne limited with the B01 movement? Apparently Breitling have produced a gem with that movement!
   
  You have to get yourself down to your local Rolex AD and try on the Milgauss and let me know what you think, the bracelet is amazing and they have not only answered your request for a more substantial deployant section but added to it the really useful easylink feature which allows on hot days one to expand the bracelet without tools an extra 5mm. I have to say as well, the fit and finish of the case is what I would think you would like with your Breitling comparison. I would agree about the steel, never had a problem with 306 and apart from a slight look of white gold with the stuff Rolex uses there is nothing  one can do to tell apart I think.
   
  I was at my AD the other day and tried on the yellow gold daytona with croco strap, one of the most comfortable watches I have ever worn, just have to find $25,000!


----------



## cyberspyder

Daytona's are sooooo 2000 LOL, get with the trend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  @bhd812
   
  I just get so worked up about the elitism in the watch world how everyone goes crazy over the word fake without seeing the underlying reason. You are one of few exceptions. So far, it feels pretty good, good thing I did not go for the 47mm case, the 44mm fits perfectly on my 7-1/4" Asian wrist. I may invest in a better strap however, this one is a bit too red for my likings, and when I do get the real deal, I can probably just transfer that strap over.
  
   Quote:


ianmedium said:


> You know, one of the things I do really miss about the Breitling is the finish they fut on the bracelet and case, I agree, some of the best out there. I had the cockpit and really loved the bracelet on it, one of the best fitting and most comfortable out there I think.
> I have always had a soft spot for the Navi as well, have you seen the ne limited with the B01 movement? Apparently Breitling have produced a gem with that movement!
> 
> You have to get yourself down to your local Rolex AD and try on the Milgauss and let me know what you think, the bracelet is amazing and they have not only answered your request for a more substantial deployant section but added to it the really useful easylink feature which allows on hot days one to expand the bracelet without tools an extra 5mm. I have to say as well, the fit and finish of the case is what I would think you would like with your Breitling comparison. I would agree about the steel, never had a problem with 306 and apart from a slight look of white gold with the stuff Rolex uses there is nothing  one can do to tell apart I think.
> ...


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> ﻿
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


 

 Homages are seen as acceptable when compared to the fakes because they are the same style as desirable-but-expensive watches without lying about the fact that they aren't.
   
  It's one thing to show that you like the style of a Rolex Submariner but don't want to shell out $5,000+, and you instead opt for a Debaufre Ocean-1.  You've purchased a solid watch that looks like the Rolex, but explicitly says that it is not, it merely pays _homage _to the Sub's style.  The fake on the other hand suggests that instead of liking the style of the watch, you like the price.  Buying a fake (often) shows that you're being deceptive about your financial status.
   
  Also, honestly, PLEASE take cyberspyder's advice.  I tried to finish the third block of text and got lost.


----------



## 129207

LordofDoom, you are a veritable quote-master.


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Daytona's are sooooo 2000 LOL, get with the trend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  good to hear you liking her. when you start moving straps from on watch to another make sure you don't use tubes with any spring bar watches, i learned this the hard way the other day not thinking before i put on a tube strap in a spring bar watch.

  
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> > I have always had a soft spot for the Navi as well, have you seen the ne limited with the B01 movement? Apparently Breitling have produced a gem with that movement!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 it this deployment like the new one on Submariners? I never seen a Mil up close, will check one out soon though! i have had this Rolex itch i needed to scratch for the last few years, maybe this spring if everything goes well (i like to buy one nice piece in the spring). does your watch have the green glass?
   
  there is a place in Chicago called Howard Frum, it's a used watch shop that is well known for Rolex sales..i know allot of people who bought there before. i was there three times last years and i tried on a few Daytonas, he had a black face for $9k and the thought of selling everything came in mind. the thing what gets me is having $9k on my wrist, it kinda freaks me out a bit...haha
   
  the B01 Navitimer is looking to be a sexy piece, finally Breitling is dropping in their own movement in the most classic Breitling design! My Navi is the 104 which has numbers on the black dial...i wish the B01 Navi had numbers on the dial.
   
  speaking of watches, i just picked up the Lum-Tec B13 this past Monday. loving the tight fit from the Nato style strap and it is my first watch with a Seiko Movement.
   
   
  also most of my replies are done on the iPad or iPhone, sorry if anyone can't read them from start to finish


----------



## glitch39

*My soon to arrive daily wear - a black dial 15202*


----------



## Golden Monkey

Quote: 





glitch39 said:


> *My soon to arrive daily wear - a black dial 15202*


 


 Nice!


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





glitch39 said:


> *My soon to arrive daily wear - a black dial 15202*


 


  God damn. You are a lucky human being.


----------



## LordofDoom

[size=medium]

  Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




​[/size]

   
  These words could not be more true.
   
  Quote: 





> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  What can I say, I try.


----------



## freckling

Relatively new to the whole watch scene, here is one of my 2 primary watches.  =)


----------



## Trysaeder

I HATE the shiny...I thought I could deal with it but it's just killing me.


----------



## appophylite

If the shiny gloss is bugging you and you're willing, and have a light touch, a green scotchbrite pad and careful hand will remove the shine in a heartbeat and give you a rather decent brushed appearance (if you prefer that).


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





trysaeder said:


> I HATE the shiny...I thought I could deal with it but it's just killing me.


 

 Really?? Sorry to hear that... it's a great looking watch !


----------



## Trysaeder

I've already sealed the box to send it back, but now I have an opportunity to find a new watch that fits my criteria better.


----------



## debitsohn

I received my first watch today.  thanks to Ross(baka1969) for helping me pick a great one.  i hope i dont get carried away in that hobby!
   
  Omega Speedmaster Professional 3570.50.00 and its beautiful. 
   
  I havent had a watch in so long, i have to really be careful wearing it.  My next  watch purchase (who knows when) i hope will be a Seamaster.  Possibly the planet ocean i was debating against.


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> I received my first watch today.  thanks to Ross(baka1969) for helping me pick a great one.  i hope i dont get carried away in that hobby!
> 
> *Omega Speedmaster Professional 3570.50.00 and its beautiful. *
> 
> I havent had a watch in so long, i have to really be careful wearing it.  My next  watch purchase (who knows when) i hope will be a Seamaster.  Possibly the planet ocean i was debating against.


 
   
  Damn, you're one step ahead of me! Speedmaster Professional is one of the watches I would love to acquire right now, but unfortunately, has to wait as I have money going to other things....Ah well, the future is bright - enjoy!


----------



## shane55

@ debitsohn.
  Congrats on getting a classic and great watch !
  Well, I went the Seamaster route (first...). Maybe one day I'll get that Speedy I've always wanted.


----------



## leftnose

Nice choice!  I love my Speedy Sapphire Sandwich.
   
  Here it is on a Sirtoli Alligator Strap:

  but lately I've been wearing it on the original steel bracelet.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I agree, it reminds me of the beautiful Stowa MO. (Especially the case.)


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Some day I'm going to bit the bullet and order two MOs.  One with a white face and brushed case and the other with a black face and polished case.


----------



## Trysaeder

Now HERE'S my dream watch.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> I agree, it reminds me of the beautiful Stowa MO. (Especially the case.)


 

 My favorite movement, here's another variation


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> Some day I'm going to bit the bullet and order two MOs.  One with a white face and brushed case and the other with a black face and polished case.


 

 I would love to own an MO, but my wrists are almost pathetically small (as in 6" small) and 40+mm watches are less than ideal. I can dream though.


----------



## shane55

USG... That is a georgous movement ! You own that DJR?


----------



## Trysaeder

How do you know how good the movement is? My dad has a watch that ticks four times per second, which I think is pretty cool.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





trysaeder said:


> How do you know how good the movement is? My dad has a watch that ticks four times per second, which I think is pretty cool.


 


  Generally, the quality of a movement for most watch-fiers is made up of a few main traits: appearance, reliability, and accuracy (usually in +/- seconds per day.) The "ticks" are measured in bph, or beats per hour (usually a number like 18000, which equates to 5 beats per second.) Some watches have much more, and some watches have less.


----------



## Trysaeder

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Mechanical watches are NEVER nearly as accurate as quartz watches. Quartz watches are usually accurate for about +/- 0.1 seconds per day, while people spend thousands to get COSC certified mechanical watches, which means they are within -4/+6 per day. Expect +/- 15 or so with a Seiko 5.


 


  Bringing up an older quote, since it's +/- xx, won't some lucky people get spot on zero?


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





trysaeder said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Conceivably, yes. Also, since automatic watches are essentially all mechanical pieces wearing together, many will, and can work their way down or up to spot on zero given a little time for the components to break in together.


----------



## debitsohn

hmm. so my new speedmaster hasnt lasted through the night yet.  yesterday i wound it up in the morning and wore it all day. went to sleep around 12ish. woke up and it stopped at 815.  what could be wrong?  normally shouldnt have to wind it more than 1 time a day with normal use right?


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> hmm. so my new speedmaster hasnt lasted through the night yet.  yesterday i wound it up in the morning and wore it all day. went to sleep around 12ish. woke up and it stopped at 815.  what could be wrong?  normally shouldnt have to wind it more than 1 time a day with normal use right?


 


  That definitely doesn't sound right. Omega lists the Speedmaster Pro as having a 48 hour power reserve. If you're certain you're winding it all the way, then it might be time to talk to your Omega dealer.


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> hmm. so my new speedmaster hasnt lasted through the night yet.  yesterday i wound it up in the morning and wore it all day. went to sleep around 12ish. woke up and it stopped at 815.  what could be wrong?  normally shouldnt have to wind it more than 1 time a day with normal use right?


 


   Is this a new production watch, like did you buy it brand new?
  reason why i ask is because i have two close friends who bought Omega PO's in the last two months and both stopped working.
   
  Also i know a few of you in the thread own this piece so i might as well ask if anyone can keep an eye out for one of these used...
http://www.blowers-jewellers.co.uk/zenith/s13243.htm


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 debitsohn. Yes, something is wrong. And yes, 48 hours. Get it checked.
   
  bhd812. It's an amazing piece. That's when Zenith was making real timepieces, not fashion statements. Good luck and I hope you get one.


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  yea its brand new. ugh sucks i already might have to send it in for warranty issues.
  btw that relaly is a beautiful watch!


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> USG... That is a georgous movement ! You own that DJR?


 

 Yes.
   

  better color on these two pics  
   

   
  originally came with a leather band but I needed something washable


----------



## shane55

Unitas 6497?
   
  Gorgeous... both. Congrats.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Unitas 6497?
> 
> Gorgeous... both. Congrats.


 


  6497 when the seconds are opposite the crown and 6498 when the seconds are at 6:00.


----------



## revolink24

I'm incredibly jealous of anyone with wrists big enough to wear 40mm watches without looking ridiculous. I'm stuck in the 36ish range. No Marine Original for me.


----------



## shane55

Yeah, unfortunately many of my watches are 40... or 42.
  May be kind of big for my wrist too, but who's looking at the wrist?


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Yeah, unfortunately many of my watches are 40... or 42.
> May be kind of big for my wrist too, but who's looking at the wrist?


 


  You think its big for your wrist, try living with a 6" wrist (and that's being optimistic) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
   
  That Zenith is truly gorgeous.


----------



## tjkurita

Wow!  Very beautiful, elegant watch!  Rather complicated, too!  Any pics of the movement? 
  
  Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Yeah, unfortunately many of my watches are 40... or 42.
> May be kind of big for my wrist too, but who's looking at the wrist?


----------



## tjkurita

I've got this on the way from Australia.  A Watchco SM300 rebuild.  Authentic Omega and will be serviced by Omega service center.  It will be my new daily wear watch.  I'm excited.  Who needs HD800s and a Modwright 9.0?


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





tjkurita said:


> Wow!  Very beautiful, elegant watch!  Rather complicated, too!  Any pics of the movement?


 

 First... great looking Omega. Congrats.
   
  Second... here are a few mvt. (and other) shots. Thanks.
   
  (Yeah, I've posted these before, sorry.)


----------



## laxx

Debating on a Speedmaster sapphire sandwich or a Plant Ocean. Going to decide tomorrow after seeing my coworkers PO, was hoping he wore it today but he wore his IWC Pilot instead.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Second... here are a few mvt. (and other) shots. Thanks.
> 
> <snip>


 

 Hey, some really nice mvt pics.......


----------



## chasechasechase

What kind of watch is this?
  
  Quote: 





trysaeder said:


> Now HERE'S my dream watch.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





chasechasechase said:


> What kind of watch is this?


 
   
  It's a Sinn.


----------



## Anaxilus

What's going on.  Problems w/ new Omega POs and Speedmasters?  Is this a trend?


----------



## Khanate

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   My MO doesn't look too big on my 6 inch wrist. Not even with my Toshi strap. Give it a go


----------



## Khanate

Speaking of toshi straps... how do you guys clean your leather straps?


----------



## immtbiker

That is really interesting that it says "waterproof" on the back of the watch. For the last 15 years or so, watch companies have only been allowed to say "water resistant" because they say no watch is truly waterproof.
   
   
  Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shane55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> May be kind of big for my wrist too, but who's looking at the wrist?



   
  Funny joke by Monique. She said that she read in Cosmopolitan that the first thing that a woman looks at on a man, is his eyes. She said "Hell no, I already got a pair of eyes"


----------



## debitsohn

Quote: 





anaxilus said:


> What's going on.  Problems w/ new Omega POs and Speedmasters?  Is this a trend?


 


  i was told i didnt wind it enough. i didnt want to over wind it so they said give it a good 40-50 revs and give it a good shake. so i did that this morning and we shall see how long it lasts.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





khanate said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I probably will, if I can find a good deal on a used one. Unfortunately they don't pop up too often.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Yeah, unfortunately many of my watches are 40... or 42.
> *May be kind of big for my wrist* too, but who's looking at the wrist?


 


  If you can see your wrist, the watch is too small.......


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> i was told i didnt wind it enough.* i didnt want to over wind it *so they said give it a good 40-50 revs and give it a good shake. so i did that this morning and we shall see how long it lasts.


 


  You can't over wind an automatic.  When the spring reaches its full capacity, further winding just turns the self winding rotor.


----------



## immtbiker

Is that true, Eric? That's a very important piece of information.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 This is true. You can wind, and wind, and wind... it won't 'over-wind'.
  Also, if you've worn it for a day and it wasn't fully wound at the end of that day... you should check your pulse. Maybe you're dead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  My Omega's self-wind easily and quickly. My newer Seamaster begins ticking as soon as I pick it up... if it's run down. Very little movement will wind it.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> If you can see your wrist, the watch is too small.......


 

 LOL !!!


----------



## revolink24

I personally think that if you can't see your wrist, you look ridiculous. Like one of those guys with the Cadillac Escalades with 30" chrome spinners. Whatever floats your boat, though. People sure do love their Panerais.


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Speedmaster Pro isn't an automatic.  Hand wind only. Shaking it won't do anything.
   
  On that note, wind it until the crown stops turning.  You won't damage it.  40-50 revs is about right and you should get at least 40 hours of reserve out of it.  When I'm wearing mine, I wind it every morning before I put it on.


----------



## tjkurita

I'm not sure.  The watch is from the '60's so maybe that's why it says that.  But the caseback is replacement from recent stock.  The stock might be super-old, though.  The parts are from a now-defunct service center out of Australia. 
  Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> That is really interesting that it says "waterproof" on the back of the watch. For the last 15 years or so, watch companies have only been allowed to say "water resistant" because they say no watch is truly waterproof.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


----------



## debitsohn

> Speedmaster Pro isn't an automatic.  Hand wind only. Shaking it won't do anything.
> 
> On that note, wind it until the crown stops turning.  You won't damage it.  40-50 revs is about right and you should get at least 40 hours of reserve out of it.  When I'm wearing mine, I wind it every morning before I put it on.


 


  really? its not automatic? odd.. lol


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





debitsohn said:


> > Speedmaster Pro isn't an automatic.  Hand wind only. Shaking it won't do anything.
> >
> > On that note, wind it until the crown stops turning.  You won't damage it.  40-50 revs is about right and you should get at least 40 hours of reserve out of it.  When I'm wearing mine, I wind it every morning before I put it on.
> 
> ...


 

 You could just flail your arms around 40-50 times.


----------



## Anaxilus

Automatics were definitely designed w/ Italians in mind.


----------



## mralexosborn

^ Touche. I talk with my hands a lot but I am not Italian, nor do I own an automatic. (Frown)
  I am getting a G-Shock soon though as a daily beater. My parents for some odd reason won't get me a Speedy Pro.


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Speedmaster Pro definitely is not self-winding:
   

  Do you see a rotor in there?
   
  So, flailing your arm around or shaking the watch won't do a thing.
   
  Remember, the fact that a mechanical watch isn't self winding is not a measure of its quality: just like bph.


----------



## revolink24

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> Remember, the fact that a mechanical watch isn't self winding is not a measure of its quality: just like bph.


 
   

 Indeed. Most of the ultra high end watches (Tourbillons, Minute Repeaters, etc.) are hand wound partially because of the complications. No room for a rotor means more room for a quality movement. (Or, in the case of my Stowa, a 6.8mm thick watch rather than 11 or so)


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> Speedmaster Pro isn't an automatic.  Hand wind only. Shaking it won't do anything.
> 
> On that note, wind it until the crown stops turning.  You won't damage it.  40-50 revs is about right and you should get at least 40 hours of reserve out of it.  When I'm wearing mine, I wind it every morning before I put it on.


 

 Ugh... my bad. I misread it as Seamaster in combination with all the picks that tjkurita posted of his new one.
   
  Anyway, yeah... handwinds are great, but you do need to be more careful. I would usually wind until I feel things tightening-up. It's rare that I'd ever wind until it stops. I also found myself winding it on and off throughout the day ('cause I'm neurotic).


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *shane55* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyway, yeah... handwinds are great, but you do need to be more careful. I would usually wind until I feel things tightening-up. It's rare that I'd ever wind until it stops. I also found myself winding it on and off throughout the day ('cause I'm neurotic).


 


  I'll check it tonight but I'm pretty sure the instruction manual says wind 'til it stops.  I thought that was odd, too.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> I'll check it tonight but I'm pretty sure the instruction manual says wind 'til it stops.  I thought that was odd, too.


 


   Don't get me wrong... I don't think it's bad for it, I just normally didn't do it...


----------



## tjkurita

Very interesting hand-wind El Primero!  Isn't the auto more common?


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Fair enough. 
   
  The manual does say "turn the crown forwards until it stops."


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





tjkurita said:


> Very interesting hand-wind El Primero!  Isn't the auto more common?


 

 Yes, at the time I bought this, it was pretty rare. Not sure any are made now. I just loved the auto so much that I* had *to have it's cousin...


----------



## bhd812

ok Shane you ready for a million and one questions since you're the man with the piece i EYE..?????
   
  First off! how do you like it as a dress watch under a cuff? does it stick up high and catch the cuff?
  second how do you wear the piece, like with jeans or just dressed up?
  third, can you compare the El Primero HW to the Chronomaster? besides the difference in the automatic movement..
  fourth are you interested in selling? won't be the first watch i buy off a headfier!
   
  also anyone looking at a baume & mercier capeland s 8113  pm me, i need to let this watch go and will give ana amazing price to a headfier, just to keep it in the family..family forums!


----------



## shane55

[size=10pt]Well bhd812...[/size]
   

 [size=10pt]Under cuff. The Chronomaster is much flatter than many of my others (Sinn, Kobold, Black Monster, etc.). No ‘serrated’ rotating bezel, and with a fairly small wrist, it fits pretty well. Of course some cuffs are tighter than others. [/size]
 [size=10pt]I wear almost everything with jeans at one time (pun intended) or another, but daily, at work… no jeans. My watch choices are more activity based (to G-Shock or not to G-Shock, that is the question).[/size]
 [size=10pt]The Chronomaster is a finer watch in every respect. The dial, hands, movement, etc.; all is a bit better machined and polished. Of course going from a simple chronograph to a day/date/moon-phase complication puts the Auto in a completely different category. Remember, this was the mvt. first used in the Daytona. The HW is an extremely nice piece, but hard to compare.[/size]
 [size=10pt]You’ll notice that in my discussions regarding personal experience with these (except above) I spoke in the past tense. I wish I still had them to sell… 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/size]


----------



## tjkurita

I gotta say, Billie, I've read your posts and I know how much you love watches and I've watched (no pun intended) a little bit of your horological evolution.  I look at your posts and I have only one thing to say:  SAVE YOUR MONEY UP AND GET A DAYTONA!   I'm not saying the Daytona is for everyone.  I'm not saying that the Zenith is not a fantastic watch.  But from what I have read in your posts, the Daytona is for you.
   
  In my opinion the 4130 Rolex Daytona is one of the finest watches EVER MADE.  Not just the best of now.  But one of the best EVER.  Personally I think it is in a different league from everything but the greatest ever.  As far as I'm concerned, all of the criticism rallied at the rest of the Rolex line does not apply to the Daytona and I think you know all this.


----------



## laxx

My Speedmaster Pro was delivered today. =]


----------



## Anaxilus

Quote: 





laxx said:


> My Speedmaster Pro was delivered today. =]


 


  Yummy....


----------



## bhd812

Laxx post some wrist shots! beautifule piece! congrats
  
  Quote: 





shane55 said:


> [size=10pt]Well bhd812...[/size]
> 
> 
> [size=10pt]Under cuff. The Chronomaster is much flatter than many of my others (Sinn, Kobold, Black Monster, etc.). No ‘serrated’ rotating bezel, and with a fairly small wrist, it fits pretty well. Of course some cuffs are tighter than others. [/size]
> ...


 

  
  thank you for answering my questions, you answered them perfect. i still have an eye out for the Chronomaster for next spring for sure. the issue is finding one to try on my wrist, seems to be pretty hard around Chicago now. until i get to test one out i have to put the Zenith on the list for "future watches", the Pam 112 was put on that list but bought years later so there is still a chance of me taking ownership one day.
  
   


  
  Quote: 





tjkurita said:


> I gotta say, Billie, I've read your posts and I know how much you love watches and I've watched (no pun intended) a little bit of your horological evolution.  I look at your posts and I have only one thing to say:  SAVE YOUR MONEY UP AND GET A DAYTONA!   I'm not saying the Daytona is for everyone.  I'm not saying that the Zenith is not a fantastic watch.  But from what I have read in your posts, the Daytona is for you.
> 
> In my opinion the 4130 Rolex Daytona is one of the finest watches EVER MADE.  Not just the best of now.  But one of the best EVER.  Personally I think it is in a different league from everything but the greatest ever.  As far as I'm concerned, all of the criticism rallied at the rest of the Rolex line does not apply to the Daytona and I think you know all this.


 


 you are the third person to tell me that this week! two things i always questioned the Daytona is..Can a black dial Daytona be used as a dress watch, like with a suit? and the second is more fear of walking around with a $10K watch on my wrist then anything...
  I talked to my brother one the phone for two hours last night about the watches and stuff, he has been shooting me into the Daytona for years. i really want to get rid of many of my watches, i have 8 pieces now and it is too many to wear enough to justify their time in my life.
  SOOOO with that in mind i was thinking of what can go and what needs to go. the Capeland and Raymond Weil are going like i said before. The Breitling Seawolf really is not needed much anymore because i wear my Lum-Tecs at work now and if i got a Daytona Chronograph then i really dont need another Chronograph in my collection so the Breitling Navitimer would be on the way out also. I love the Navitimer but i have had four years with it AND i could live without it, esp since the Pam 112 gets allot of time on my wrist when i am not at work.
   
  is the Daytona worth trading four watches for?
   
  i was thinking about this for awhile actually and had plans on doing it in 2012 so i am not in a rush but...
   
  I do have a meeting with Howard Frum on Monday, he is the guy that anyone and everyone buys a used Rolex from Chicago and he is a great guy when i met him. i called him up today and he even has interest on a Breitling Display case for trade i have sitting in storage (yes i actually do have a Breitling Display case..lol). i will see what happens Monday and let you all know..thanks for your suggestions and if anyone can..anyone.. Give me your opinions on a Daytona as a dress watch with a suit and your opinions on walking around with a $10K piece on your wrist..i seriously have a fear of it.
   
  i am on my phone typing this, excuse the crazy writing..


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





> I do have a meeting with Howard Frum on Monday, he is the guy that anyone and everyone buys a used Rolex from Chicago and he is a great guy when i met him. i called him up today and he even has interest on a Breitling Display case for trade i have sitting in storage (yes i actually do have a Breitling Display case..lol). i will see what happens Monday and let you all know..thanks for your suggestions and if anyone can..anyone.. Give me your opinions on a Daytona as a dress watch with a suit and your opinions on walking around with a $10K piece on your wrist..i seriously have a fear of it.


 


  Personally, I am not too sure about a black Daytona as a dress watch.  I think there is too much contrast between the black dials and the silver chrono registers.  I think the white Daytona is actually a bit more low key and dressy as the silver registers do not stand out as much.


----------



## tjkurita

I have a few things to say in response to your post.  In many ways we are exactly the same as far as watches go.  I was into different watches but I always had my eye on the Daytona.  I bought a Panerai 1950.  I bought a Panerai 212 Chrono, I bought an IWC Flieger Chrono.  I got rid of all of them and bought a white dial Daytona.  And I never even thought about those other watches again.  Except the 1950 which I sold for $9K and which was worth $20K only one year later...  Then the recession hit and it went down to about $12K.  I don't like the black dial Daytona, actually.  The white dial is the one for me.  OF COURSE IT WORKS WITH A SUIT!!!  What a silly question!  It works with anything.  It is beautiful and shiny when it needs to be.  It is sporty and rugged when it needs to be.  It works with jeans and a t-shirt.  It works with a blazer and slacks.  It works with a tuxedo.  It is large enough to feel like a man's watch.  It's thin enough to fit under a cuff.  It never looks ostentatious and it never looks too casual.  It can scratch easily and looks less nice when it is scratched.  That's the only down side.  It doesn't look quite right when it is beat up (the way a Submariner looks really cool all beat up). 
   
  Yes.  For people who love it, it is worth trading ALL of your watches for one.  It doesn't matter.  The only thing that can replace it is a watch that has the same kind of appeal.  But at that point you are thinking with your heart and it is a very personal decision.  For me it was an SM300 from the 60's...  The reason I mention this is because of your next question:
   
  Is it OK to wear such a beautiful watch in a city where there are thieves and muggers?  Well...  I stopped wearing my Daytona in public...  I put it in a safe deposit box.  When things were good, when the economy was great here in NYC and everyone was prosperous and the criminals seemed to be on hiatus I wore the Daytona all the time.  I covered it up when it seemed like it was the right time to cover it up.  But I mostly didn't think about it.  Here's what I told myself:  "It isn't gold.  There are no diamonds.  It's a Rolex, but it doesn't look like a Rolex."  Since things started to feel a little different (and they do, believe me, people are out of work and down and out here in NYC and if you are aware, if you know, you notice it), I decided to stop wearing it in public until things seemed a little less crazy. 
   
  SO...  I purchased the NOS Omega SM300 pictured a few posts back.  That will be my daily wear.  I wouldn't fight to keep a $2.5K watch.  I might have to fight to keep my Daytona...  At the very least it would REALLY SUCK to lose a Daytona.  It would only mildly suck to lose an SM300. 
   
  Hopefully these things answer your questions.  I don't have much to say about it except that there is NO watch quite like it.  There are PLENTY of watches that are kind of like IWC chronos and Zenith chronos and Breitling chronos and blah blah blah.   The Daytona is a very, very special watch.  Unless you are considering a Lange, AP, Patek, VC, or something similarly special (and A LOT more expensive), the Daytona is the best of the bunch.  
  
  Quote: 





> you are the third person to tell me that this week! two things i always questioned the Daytona is..Can a black dial Daytona be used as a dress watch, like with a suit? and the second is more fear of walking around with a $10K watch on my wrist then anything...
> 
> I talked to my brother one the phone for two hours last night about the watches and stuff, he has been shooting me into the Daytona for years. i really want to get rid of many of my watches, i have 8 pieces now and it is too many to wear enough to justify their time in my life.
> SOOOO with that in mind i was thinking of what can go and what needs to go. the Capeland and Raymond Weil are going like i said before. The Breitling Seawolf really is not needed much anymore because i wear my Lum-Tecs at work now and if i got a Daytona Chronograph then i really dont need another Chronograph in my collection so the Breitling Navitimer would be on the way out also. I love the Navitimer but i have had four years with it AND i could live without it, esp since the Pam 112 gets allot of time on my wrist when i am not at work.
> ...


----------



## immtbiker

Me want!!!:


----------



## appophylite

The year is closing out with a nice new set of additions to my collection:
   

   
  From Left to Right: Fossil, Wenger, Casio Tough Solar, Marina Militare Power Reserve, Parnis GMT
   

  Fossil 4496-Quartz
  My mother bought this for me as a Christmas present because the style appealed to her. I have to say, I really do like the Bauhaus style watch face on this watch.
   

  Wenger 7596 (Originally on OEM SS bracelet)-Quartz
  My parents found it at an absurd clearance price (under $10) and bought it for me since they weren't sure why it was so cheap. Turns out the only really noticeable blemishes on this watch are some scratches on the sides of the case and a few minor scratches on the crystal, and one big one right between the 9 and 10, but since I plan on using this as my field beater, I expect it to get hit with more scratches so that hardly bothers me. Very good watch acquired for much less than should be possible,
   

  Casio Tough Solar AMW-S320-Quartz
  Another clearance find by my parents while I was at work. Actually, this one turned out to be something of a surprise, because I haven't worn a digital watch since I was 12 (nearly 13 years now) and this one somehow managed to pull me right back into digital watches with all of their multi-modes and alarms to play with. Definitely happy to be back to digital again, but don't necessarily plan on acquiring another one until this one probably kicks the bucket.
   

  Marina Militare Power Reserve-Automatic
  For a Chinese PAM Homage, this is a rather nice piece of kit, especially considering its price point under $100. Very robustly built and very good lume on the hands and decent lume on the digits. Power Reserve lasts for 48 hours and winds to 48 hours with regular use very quickly (40 manual winds will get you about 4-6 hours of power on the mainspring). The only argument I have against this watch was the band it came with was terrible - leather, but completely inflexible. Took it right off and ordered a nice 24mm Blue/Gray NATO from watchbandgirl.com which I am very happy with. Overall, I wasn't expecting the robust, well-built feel that I actually get from this watch, but very happy with it.
   

  Parnis GMT-Automatic
  This watch just showed up today, and I got a great deal on it with one of my few successful snipes on Ebay. Same deal as the Marina Militare above: I wasn't expecting as robust a watch as I got for the money but it feels and sits like a tank on my hand. And it's huge! It's 46mm (not nearly as big as the Invicta Russian Diver floating around in my desk somewhere at 55mm), but its presence on the wrist is almost as big. Square watches really do seem to wear larger on the wrist than round watches. GMT function works very well, and is settable separate from the main hour hand (apparently, this seems to be a problem with cheaper automatic GMTs, but not so here). And the installed leather strap is very comfortable flexible - I thought I'd have to change it to something else like the Marina Militare, but I think I'll stick with it till it wears out.
   
   
  All in all, 5 watches in one month - definitely the largest haul ever (and hopefully, I don't have another spree this big anytime soon!)


----------



## rasmushorn

You made some pretty good deals there!


----------



## stozzer123

ill try this again... first didnt seem to work


----------



## stozzer123




----------



## zlobby

Whats a good sub $100 watch with a leather band?


----------



## revolink24

http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BM8240-03E-Eco-Drive-Black-Leather/dp/B000EQS1D8/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1292862688&sr=8-7
   
  That is, if you don't mind it being quartz.


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> You made some pretty good deals there!


 


  Thank You! I'm loving all of them so far too (except the Wenger as it only just started getting wrist time today so I can't say anything definitive about it yet). The Marina Militare and Parnis definitely have a much more robust and well made feel than pictures of them online did justice. Especially with the Parnis, which is supposed to be an homage to the Bell & Ross design aesthetic, I get the sense that the Parnis represents easily 80% of the B&R at an absurd percentage of the pricepoint!


----------



## mralexosborn

I got my G-Shock, it is great. XD


----------



## immtbiker

Extremely nice band and I love the aftermarket face. Awesome.


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


>


 

 If you don't mind my asking, what band is that and where online did you get it?


----------



## Khanate

Quote: 





appophylite said:


> Marina Militare Power Reserve-Automatic
> For a Chinese PAM Homage, this is a rather nice piece of kit, especially considering its price point under $100. Very robustly built and very good lume on the hands and decent lume on the digits. Power Reserve lasts for 48 hours and winds to 48 hours with regular use very quickly (40 manual winds will get you about 4-6 hours of power on the mainspring). The only argument I have against this watch was the band it came with was terrible - leather, but completely inflexible. Took it right off and ordered a nice 24mm Blue/Gray NATO from watchbandgirl.com which I am very happy with. Overall, I wasn't expecting the robust, well-built feel that I actually get from this watch, but very happy with it.


 
   
  I keep reading bad things about chinese PAM homages, where did you get yours?


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





tjkurita said:


> I have a few things to say in response to your post.  In many ways we are exactly the same as far as watches go.  I was into different watches but I always had my eye on the Daytona.  I bought a Panerai 1950.  I bought a Panerai 212 Chrono, I bought an IWC Flieger Chrono.  I got rid of all of them and bought a white dial Daytona.  And I never even thought about those other watches again.  Except the 1950 which I sold for $9K and which was worth $20K only one year later...  Then the recession hit and it went down to about $12K.  I don't like the black dial Daytona, actually.  The white dial is the one for me.  OF COURSE IT WORKS WITH A SUIT!!!  What a silly question!  It works with anything.  It is beautiful and shiny when it needs to be.  It is sporty and rugged when it needs to be.  It works with jeans and a t-shirt.  It works with a blazer and slacks.  It works with a tuxedo.  It is large enough to feel like a man's watch.  It's thin enough to fit under a cuff.  It never looks ostentatious and it never looks too casual.  It can scratch easily and looks less nice when it is scratched.  That's the only down side.  It doesn't look quite right when it is beat up (the way a Submariner looks really cool all beat up).
> 
> Yes.  For people who love it, it is worth trading ALL of your watches for one.  It doesn't matter.  The only thing that can replace it is a watch that has the same kind of appeal.  But at that point you are thinking with your heart and it is a very personal decision.  For me it was an SM300 from the 60's...  The reason I mention this is because of your next question:
> 
> ...


 


 well i seen both the white and the black face today. they had a 2001 Black and a 2007 white, i also checked out a bunch of other watches i always wanted to see. honestly you are right about the black dial Daytona, it is hard to read from any common wrist angle. The white dial is super easy in comparison to the Black. I respect the Daytona and i really mean this when i say it, but the White dial is just way too Girly and way to small for me now. I understand that the Dayona in years ahead will always be worth more then my Navitimer but today in my eyes and on my wrist the Navitimer just works better and is just a better and easier to read sport chronograph. One thing you don't notice in the pictures is how small the dial is and how large the Bezel is on the Daytona vs how large the dial is and how tiny the bezel is on the Navitimer, it also helps that i prefer numbered hour markers usually. So while the white dial is classy and easier to read the dials size is what makes it soooo girly, i can see why somany women wear a white Daytona now. maybe i am too used to the 44mm watches or maybe i am not old enough to enjoy the Daytona today, either way today is a no go but maybe one day in the future.
   
  after the Daytona try out i moved over to Howards other display case, and this case was LOADED with all kinds of gems one only see's in pictures. Like a huge selection of Pams, Rolexs, Breitlings, VCs, sporty JLCs, about 5-6 sporty Pateks, and even a few AP Royal offshores. the Royal off shore is HUGE!!!! like you have to have an arm the size of a mountain to wear it, it is so thick..wow! My favorite Pam is the 051, a white face 40mm on a bracelet. The Rolex Deep Sea looks tiny compared to the photos and looks allot better in life..though i didn't try it on my wrist. out of every crazy dreamy watch i seen today i have to say the one that was on my mind when i walked out was exactly the watch   *ianmedium * said earlier in this thread...The Rolex Milgauss!!!
   
  The fit and finish, the size and the weight, the detail is the dial, the bracelet and the clasp, and even at full retail this is a Rolex that really should be seen in life if you are a young dude! They had all three versions there and you better believe i had each one on my wrist. The first one i tried was the matte black dial with clear glass on my wrist. At first from looking at the watch in the case it looked really sporty and detailed, like the dial wanted to tell you a story along with the time. The second i put the first one on my wrist it just felt so perfect, like is felt big enough and small enough for me..honestly i think i fell in love with it. i tried the white dial and it was just as awesome but so much different i wanted both! And the last Milgauss i tried was the black with the GV tinted glass...and umm yeah i know i am in love! I seriously have to say the watch feels and looks so much larger then any other Rolex i tried on, it is tall off the wrist like my Seawolf. The dial on all three is large like the Pam. Love how the hour markers rest above the dial and the colored lume is awesome! The case back has writing on it which is what i liked in the sea dweller before. The Bracelet has very little wiggle, the case is rounded perfectly, and the clasp..well it is solid but i don't understand how you release it, which makes it even better!  once on my wrist this watch makes me wants to beat it up and wear a suit with it, it's like the watches challenges you in some weird James bond kind of way when you wear it. The feeling i got wearing it was like just getting a Tattoo, you feel a little bada$$ but at the same time you feel like a million bucks like you would in a bespoke three piece suit.   At $5k* retail for the black dial and clear glass is a price you would expect from an Omega..the brand that could make most any Rolex look just a bit over priced, the best part is you can get a Rolex AD below retail with ease. Seriously What is with the Milgauss? I don't understand a watch made me feel like it did..really!  
   
  *EDIT: retail for the Milgauss is $6600 for the white and $7600 for the GV


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





khanate said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I got mine from helenarou.com. Like I said, so far, I'm very happy with it, but the one thing about it that definitely scares me is its likely lack of any real waterproofing. Since I don't intend to get it anywhere near water, I should be fine, but other than that, I feel it is very robust. The lume on the hands is also much stronger than the lume on the numbers on the dial, but that is, in my opinion, an issue of personal tastes. I can shine my flashlight right at the face for about 30 seconds and when I look at the dial in total darkness, everything with lume appears very clearly for about 1 hour, and then, pretty much all that can be seen are the hands until the lume has a chance to recharge.
   
  I also personally haven't looked at them, but I saw some decent reviews for Getat's PAM homages if that were another direction you wished to look.


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





appophylite said:


> I also personally haven't looked at them, but I saw some decent reviews for Getat's PAM homages if that were another direction you wished to look.


 

 Mine is a  Getat but in a more basic Luminor Marina style.  It's not close to even a Seiko Spirit in terms of finish quality but it's very good for the cost.


----------



## immtbiker

Do these Getats stand the test of time? Almost everyone that I want is out of stock.


----------



## appophylite

@Leftnose - I agree, I've got a Seiko Kinetic (haven't gotten into the higher end Seiko's yet), and it is easily superior to the Marina Militare in terms of finishing quality, but like you said, I find the finish on the Marina to be commensurate with what I paid for it i.e. much less than the Kinetic.
   
  @immtbiker - If the Getat's are similar to the Marina Militare from Helenarou, other than the fact that the crystal is mineral glass and scratches much easier than sapphire, I think they hold up rather well. Of course, if you ask me the same question a year from now, that answer may be different . So far, I've had mine for two months, and I haven't babied it once and it's holding up rather well.


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





appophylite said:


> @immtbiker - If the Getat's are similar to the Marina Militare from Helenarou, other than the fact that the crystal is mineral glass and scratches much easier than sapphire, I think they hold up rather well. Of course, if you ask me the same question a year from now, that answer may be different . So far, I've had mine for two months, and I haven't babied it once and it's holding up rather well.


 

 Actually, with Getat, you can specify a "sapphire" crystal. Who knows what's it's actually made from.  Mine's not scratched, though.
   
  I've had mine for over a year but I don't wear it very often to give a good opinion on longevity.  Keeps pretty good time, though.


----------



## bhd812

My Very First Rolex.
   
  2010 Milgauss from the AD


----------



## appophylite

Wow I never realized that the new Milgauss uses both the new blue lume and older green lume! The combination of colors in the second picture is trippy!


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> My Very First Rolex.
> 
> 2010 Milgauss from the AD


 

 Oh yes! I know you will love this watch and it's accuracy! I wonder how many of us Milgauss owners are on the forum?
  I love the two tone lume of the white dial and of course remember that even though the indicies are painted they like the hands are white Gold so as not to tarnish over time!
  Many congratulations!
  Here is mine to keep yours company!


----------



## tjkurita

Nice watch!  Congrats!


----------



## laxx

Congrats, how'd you end up with that over the Daytona?


----------



## krankkall

I'm too big of a cheapskate to buy a watch with a three-digit price tag!
   
  That said, I kinda gambled and bought a Russian-made watch from a Ukrainian e-bay seller.
  It's a 70's vintage Bostok (Vostok), 17 jewels, water-protected with a SS case, and a NOS black leather watch band.
  It's NOT as large as most-modern day watches, but on my smaller wrist, it looks just fine.
  This watch was NOT an export model, has been serviced, and keeps accurate time.....literally within seconds!?
  For the price of a pair of current production Russian-made 12ax7 tubes.....this watch is an awesome performer!
   
  Steve


----------



## Ehr33

Watches is a man jewelry!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





krankkall said:


> I'm too big of a cheapskate to buy a watch with a three-digit price tag!
> 
> That said, I kinda gambled and bought a Russian-made watch from a Ukrainian e-bay seller.
> It's a 70's vintage Bostok (Vostok), 17 jewels, water-protected with a SS case, and a NOS black leather watch band.
> ...


 
  Three digit, as is no more than $999?


----------



## revolink24

Or no more than $99, I guess.


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





krankkall said:


> I'm too big of a cheapskate to buy a watch with a three-digit price tag!


 

 You can find a lot of watch for a lot less than $100 if you look around. You could get a Seiko 5 or Citizen Eagle 7 automatic for under that easily. I've actually got my parents looking for an HMT Janata when they go to India in a few weeks. I was reading a thread about HMT watches on watchuseek.com a few days ago and can't believe I've missed them over all these years. Appx 500 rupees ($10-$13) could net you a decent mechanical watch with a movement built entirely by HMT and based on a license obtained for Citizen movements made in the 60's.


----------



## holaquetal

I love my 20$ watches


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





holaquetal said:


> I love my 20$ watches


 

 Next to my Rolex my Timex easy reader is my favorite watch. Love Timex! they have an integrity in their purpose like Rolex, great watches that do the job they were designed to do. I often draw a comparison between the two companies. Great watch makers with a long history of building watches that are made to last and tell the time well. I get as much satisfaction and pride of wearing my Timex as I do my Rolex!


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





holaquetal said:


> I love my 20$ watches


 


  I can see why !
  This one especially.


----------



## mralexosborn

The modest watch collection of a fifteen year old. Only three keepers out of the bunch, but I've learned from my mistakes.


----------



## woof37

You're 15 and you have a Breitling?  Whoa.
  
  Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> The modest watch collection of a fifteen year old. Only three keepers out of the bunch, but I've learned from my mistakes.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





woof37 said:


> You're 15 and you have a Breitling?  Whoa.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 


  Good eye, but not good enough. It is a replica Navitimer. My parents got it for me in Ukraine, XD.
  The silver subdials give it away, real Navitimers have white subdials. Also the crystal is glass which you can easily spot when looking at it at certain angles. The caseback, oddly enough, is the caseback from the Avenger Seawolf.
  Also there are a few mechanical quirks that give it away as well. It is also quartz of course.


----------



## immtbiker

Except for the crown and band, looks strikingly similar to my Submariner. Where did you get it?
   

   
   
  Nevermind, found it ($47.00 with the Indiglo light)
   
:
   
  http://www.bestinwatches.com/store-products-75646-Timex-T29781_41944750.html


----------



## holaquetal

I bought the Timex Submariner from this ebay user: http://myworld.ebay.com/twinboom781/
   
  At the moment he does not have the watch, but they occasionally pop up.


----------



## appophylite

Come on now; Y'all know you want some of this!!


----------



## rasmushorn

wow - that's real Haute Horlogerie


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





appophylite said:


> Come on now; Y'all know you want some of this!!


 
   
  Oh yeah... I want it bad. Goes well with the arm-hair.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





appophylite said:


> Come on now; Y'all know you want some of this!!


 

 What is more impressive is that you wear that in Alaska..And still live to tell the tale


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   

 I  thought it goes along rather well with the rest of the ensemble 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:
   

   
  On that note, I saw those Hello Kitty watches as a the Happy Meal prize a few weeks back and McD's, and at $1.75 apiece, I couldn't pass that up!
   
   
  So I just came home from work a couple of days ago, and literally, hours after I came home, I had to take my parents to the airport. Before we left the house, they told me to open my Christmas present (I was working on Christmas and New Years, so I wasn't home for either). I was rather surprised by this because we had agreed on no Christmas presents, and even though I had picked up a small thing for them (A mechanical coffee table piano that plays music off of a music box and has keys that move in time and note with the music), I wasn't expecting anything myself. I was expecting this even less, since my mom had given me a Fossil Watch literally a month earlier.
   
  Blurry Box Pic:

   
  Closeup:

   
  Inside the outer box:

   
  Peeling it back....:

   
  The prize inside:


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





appophylite said:


> >


 
  Now that is more like it! Love the hat by the way, looks like you have a similar sense of humour to me! Now then, the difficult choice all watch collectors have in the morning, will it be Hello Kitty or Hello Raymond!


----------



## shane55

Oh my yes.... More like Goodbye Kitty.


----------



## musicman59

Well I am kind of late to the party but I was just made aware of this thread last night. It is nice to see that many of our fellow Head-fiers are also passionate about watches and to show my wife I am not as crazy as she thinks I am.
  Here are some pictures of my watch collection. My daily work horse is my Rolex Submariner.

   
  Cartier Santos 100 SS/Gold

   
  Breitling Super Avenger Rubber strap

   
  Cartier Santos Ronde SS/Gold (out of production and now a collector's piece)

   
  Cartier Santos Galbee

   
  Sub Chrono XL

   
  Movado 1950 Chrono

   
  Sector

   
  Triumph Chrono


----------



## John2e

Love the classic Cartier Pic #2.  It is on my bucket list. Nice collection!


----------



## ianmedium

Love the classic Sub and Cartiers, what a great collection, congratulations, you have great taste.
  
  Quote: 





musicman59 said:


> Well I am kind of late to the party but I was just made aware of this thread last night. It is nice to see that many of our fellow Head-fiers are also passionate about watches and to show my wife I am not as crazy as she thinks I am.


----------



## Confispect

Love the Sub Chrono XL and the Movado 1950 Chrono the Sector could use a different band.
   
  Heres two of mine:
   
  Surprisingly nice budget watch:





   
  Another nice edition




   
   
  I have another Swiss but the pic is humongous


----------



## ArmAndHammer

I've been reading a lot of this thread...the last 66 pages in fact. Tons of awesome info. Who knew there was so much to the watch world...anyways...I started a thread in the general discussion section but seeing that this is the ultimate watch thread...I thought I would pop in with a couple questions. 
   
  First of all, what do some of you do for a living because I think I need to make a career change...lol...look up poor in the dictionary and you might find my picture.
   
  Seriously, I am very limited in budget but I need a watch for school (clinicals) and I will need a watch even after school for work. I am trying to work within a $100 budget and originally found a Timex that I liked for about $60. Unfortunelty I found this thread and that Timex is looking a lot less appealing. I was thinking about a Seiko 5 after reading a lot of posts but for about the same money I found a really nice (to me) looking Citizen. So I am just wondering...for the price of $129, would I be making a bad choice going with this?
   

   
  Also, what are your thoughts on Police watches? I ask because I found one that I really like the looks of for what seems to be a reasonable price. it's used but looks to be in really good condition. Guy is asking like $75 for it. It is the Police Automatic Model 10286J.
   
  Thanks for any insight you can provide this poor watch newb.


----------



## leftnose

I would buy that Citizen everyday of the week and twice on Sunday before I bought a Police.
   
  That Citizen is a first rate watch and will be pretty much maintenance free because of the Eco-Drive.


----------



## revolink24

> would I be making a bad choice going with this?



No, that Citizen looks awesome.


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





armandhammer said:


> I've been reading a lot of this thread...the last 66 pages in fact. Tons of awesome info. Who knew there was so much to the watch world...anyways...I started a thread in the general discussion section but seeing that this is the ultimate watch thread...I thought I would pop in with a couple questions.
> 
> First of all, what do some of you do for a living because I think I need to make a career change...lol...look up poor in the dictionary and you might find my picture.
> 
> ...


 

 Firstly, beautiful choice regarding that Citizen! Very clean and the subdial contrast is very easy on the eyes. I think if you go with that watch in the end, you will be very happy.
  Secondly, there is nothing particularly wrong with Timex. It has been my experience though, that in the price range you are looking at, the options they offer tend to be rather hit-or-miss and if you want to get a good Timex, either look at upping your range a bit, or looking at some vintage pieces. I just bought a vintage mechanical Timex for my sister and am waiting on order for that to replace a mechanical watch my parents bought her and that she fell hard on.
  Third, with regards to Police watches, my personal experience would again tell me to steer away from them. I went to a sale for Police watches while I was in India and personally felt there was nothing special to write home about. However, there may be others here who have other opinions regarding to brand, so you'll definitely want to get more opinions. In the price range you previously specified, I personally would stick to looking at Pulsar, Lorus (both are sibling companies belonging to Seiko), Seiko, Orient Star, Citizen, and Fossil (I may get flamed for this, but they do make some really good looking watches in this price range, and like Seiko and Citizen, they make many movements on their own-quartz, yes, but still) for solid choices.


----------



## ianmedium

Citizen is a fine watch company who make excellent reliable watches that last a lifetime with normal wear. The one you are looking at is one of my favorites and is largely not for sale in most markets now (sadly)  and that is a great price! I would jump on that one in a heartbeat and remember, it's eco drive which is a wonderful technology!
   
  I know nothing about police, but being a designer company my guess is that the watch will not be of any where near the quality of the Citizen!


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Ok guys...you helped me make up my mind. The Citizen has been ordered. And thanks for the info on the Police. I had no idea...I just thought it was a good looking watch though I like the Citizen more. I'll post up some pics of my actual new watch when it arrives.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





armandhammer said:


> Ok guys...you helped me make up my mind. The Citizen has been ordered. And thanks for the info on the Police. I had no idea...I just thought it was a good looking watch though I like the Citizen more. I'll post up some pics of my actual new watch when it arrives.


 

 Congrats !
  That's a great looking watch, and the above statements have been right-on. Citizen eco-drives are great, reliable and accurate watches.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Does anyone know where I could score a band like this for my Citizen? I love that rugged classic brown leather and I think it would go nicely with my new watch.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





armandhammer said:


> Ok guys...you helped me make up my mind. The Citizen has been ordered. And thanks for the info on the Police. I had no idea...I just thought it was a good looking watch though I like the Citizen more. I'll post up some pics of my actual new watch when it arrives.


 


  Well done, I know you won't regret it, BTW, it looks great with a rich brown strap as well!!


----------



## revolink24

I'm not sure what size your Citizen is (or how much you're willing to pay) but some of these are similar-ish.

http://www.thewatchprince.com/watch-band?sort1desc=F&search=oil+tan&sort1=Item_NAME

Upon further investigation, it seems that it has a 21mm band size, which is not a standard size.  
Maybe you can get a 20mm to fit, but 21mm bands are hard to find.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> I'm not sure what size your Citizen is (or how much you're willing to pay) but some of these are similar-ish.
> 
> http://www.thewatchprince.com/watch-band?sort1desc=F&search=oil+tan&sort1=Item_NAME
> 
> ...


 

 If it had fitted the oil tan leather one would have been perfect with this watch I think!


----------



## immtbiker

The Seiko 5's are fine watches for under $100 bucks. My Seiko Men's  Arctura Kinetic is my beater watch for work. I also have a Ti% for classy outings and use my Casio Pathfinder for mountain biking which gives me altitude, temperature, atomic clock and barometer for those days you want to know everything about where you've been and
where your going. Beats out the more expensive Tisot for my needs. It hooks up with the Colorado Atomic clock for exact time every night between midnight and 5 a.m. for precision.


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





laxx said:


> Congrats, how'd you end up with that over the Daytona?


 


   I tried on both dial colors on the Daytona and just was not happy. The Black was manly but i couldn't read the hands and the White was girly but i could read the hands. The overall watch seemed so Tiny probably because of the Sub Dials and thick Bezel. While i was there at the shop i decided to check out anything else that was on my list and remembering what IanMeduim said about the Milgauss i tried on all three versions. right from the get go after holding the Milgauss i knew this was a piece to be on my wrist! You can read more about my impression here .
   
  So knowing what i liked i visited a local AD a few days later that i knew from before that discounts Rolex. Walked in with a crazy low number to buy at $5500, walked out the door with a 2010 new for a $100 more total (i didnt think the AD would go down that low) . Back in 2008 i went to this AD looking at a Rolex Sea Dweller and got them to go $5000 out the door on it (retail at the time was $5400) tax included. Today used pricing can be seen at $5000-$6700 on that watch so i knew i better just pick up the Milgauss now at 22% off retail. It is weird cause lately i been wanting a Sub or Sea Dweller but i dont regret not buying it when i could of at $5K..i take it as a live and learn experience.
   
   
  i will probably trade the Milgauss up one day, I seem to like doing that with watches..oh well


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  It seems that is becoming a general impression of many people over on TheRolexForum - not that the Daytona is a small watch, but the overall visual appearance of it cultivates the impression that it is smaller than it is.


----------



## Confispect

Quote: 





armandhammer said:


> Ok guys...you helped me make up my mind. The Citizen has been ordered. And thanks for the info on the Police. I had no idea...I just thought it was a good looking watch though I like the Citizen more. I'll post up some pics of my actual new watch when it arrives.


 


  Congrats on the purchase it is nice I think I'll get one myself!


----------



## musicman59

I identified my next target for my collection..... I may need to sell one or two of my watches (Cartier Galbee and Sub Chrono) but me want it!!


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





musicman59 said:


> I identified my next target for my collection..... I may need to sell one or two of my watches (Cartier Galbee and Sub Chrono) but me want it!!


 


  I think I have seen one similar if not this one in person. It was a while ago, I think the strap is rubber and the indices mother of pearl which was spectacular!


----------



## musicman59

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I think I have seen one similar if not this one in person. It was a while ago, I think the strap is rubber and the indices mother of pearl which was spectacular!


 
  Yrs it is the Breitling Bentley GMT. 49 mm diameter, rubber strobe with collapsable clasp. It is just incredible!


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Oh my yes.... More like Goodbye Kitty.


 

 One week in wearing Mr. RW and I have one thing to say - Solid Links will always make a watch feel more substantial. This is the first watch I've ever had that has all solid links in the bracelet (all the other watches I have with bracelets have folded metal links, and my Kinetic is a hybrid). The watch just has more presence on my wrist than any other and that's saying something considering that I've got a heavy Parnis GMT sitting in my drawer right now too. I haven't had a watch with this much presence on my wrist since I tested the Rolex I got my dad in the AD's store nearly a year ago.
   
  Also, being only the second chronograph I've ever owned (the first was a Pulsar my parents bought me 10 years ago that I finally retired a couple of months back), I really love the fact that the chronograph seconds are registered on the large seconds hands (standard seconds register on the small subdial). It's so much fun timing something and then watching the large second hand sweep around to reset.


----------



## npdang

Some of the favorites that I've owned over the last couple years:


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote:  





> I really love the fact that the chronograph seconds are registered on the large seconds hands (standard seconds register on the small subdial). It's so much fun timing something and then watching the large second hand sweep around to reset.


 


 I love that as well, all the little dials turning back to 0/12/60


----------



## rasmushorn

@npdang: WOW beautiful watches - AND amazing pictures!


----------



## fhuang

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> .


 

 oooh man i want this too.....well i got my rp010b so......later maybe.....


----------



## ianmedium

@NPDANG, A fine selection there. I remember probably 10 years ago Patek having a watch very similar to the Lange in their line up. I used to ogle it in the jewelers window in Glasgow where I was living at the time. I think that was also in the days before the prices went through the roof as I remember thinking that I could save up for it (something that would take a great deal longer at current Patek prices sadly!)


----------



## appophylite

@ndang - Ooh how I hate you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That's the kind of collection I could dream about and likely never will be able to build up to...Beautiful pieces!


----------



## Confispect

Nice last one now imagine if it were black...


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





fhuang said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I have to agree. This watch screams out, "Manly man". I could easily live with this watch as my one and only.


----------



## Confispect

How did I not see that one it is nice wonder what's the price...


----------



## bhd812

As long as you don't sell it later The Raymond Weil stuff is good to great for the money, I remember going bonkers over the line up years back in Vegas and ending up with one (posted in this thread awhile back). They don't have the name or history of most Luxury brands but the fit and finish along with the ETA movements is awesome. I would put them between Oris and Baume & Mercier in price, with B&M you get more COSC spec stuff though. Wear it and keep it forever as i tried to trade mine in or sell it in the past (mine is on eBay now again) though.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





npdang said:


> Some of the favorites that I've owned over the last couple years:


----------



## revolink24

mralexosborn said:


> Quote:




Indeed. I love the Lange & Soehne very much.


----------



## mralexosborn

I like the Vacheron and the Royal Oak.


----------



## freckling

@npdang
   
  Great, great watches!


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Indeed. I love the Lange & Soehne very much.


 

   
  Yep. I've always wanted one... or two. Maybe one day when (or if) I grow up.
   
  @ npdang. Great watches. Please... post a closeup of this sweet mvt.


----------



## revolink24

mralexosborn said:


> I like the Vacheron and the Royal Oak.




I've just never been much of a Royal Oak person. I also like the Vacheron though.

Also... yes. The movement in that Lange (and pretty much all Langes) is gorgeous.


----------



## Confispect

Quote: 





npdang said:


>


 
   
  Love it for some reason not really my style either...


----------



## npdang

Thanks for all the kind comments.  Here is the backside of the above watches:


----------



## Confispect

Looks better then the front. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Especially the third one...


----------



## bhd812

the Patek and Lange would be my end all..when i get really old though. What do you wear on a daily basis? love the collection..what else do you have?
   
   
  here is some boring videos i taken
   
  first is a new toy with an old toy..dont ask i was having fun with both though.
   
   
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCjuUVefscw 
   
   
  here is a Video taken with an iPhone 4 and a 10X lupey thingy of the Pam movement
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxGvjhzThr8


----------



## revolink24

The movement on that Patek reminds me of the one in my Stowa.



(Not my picture)


----------



## ArmAndHammer

My watch arrived today...pretty nice. I'm happy with it. I was going to post pictures but I'll wait for another page...I'd hate for my $100 watch to be in the presence of watches that cost more than my cars.


----------



## revolink24

Go for it, if you read this thread you'll know we love all sorts of watches.

(Also, my Stowa is only a $600 watch )


----------



## bhd812

post pictures! this thread is about Watches costly or not so costly..rare and not so rare..who cares?


----------



## revolink24

The more I look at it, the more similar the movements in the Stowa and the Patek look similar. Probably just because they are both hand wind small second movements. The Stowa is an ETA Peseux 7001.


----------



## mikop

AP Royal Oak is my "dream" watch.  I really need to start putting money aside because other purchases always get in the way.
   
  Not much of a watch person. I only plan to own a Royal Oak + an IWC and that would be all.  Glad I don't have a deep desire to collect watches 
   
  Currently, I am only sporting these.  Well worn and beaten.


----------



## Confispect

^ For some reason I can't figure out if I like these or not....it's like the one on the left has a nice band, the one on the right has a nice face. Weird. 
   
  Kudos Arm, loved the vids nice motion I need to take some vids with my phone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Edit: Darnit thought I was going to be the next page.


----------



## bhd812

that same Tissot T-Race was my first watch and then she died and Tissot wants $500 to replace the movement in her...i need to find a watch repair dude who could do that for like $50


----------



## Confispect

The music on that vid was nice what was it???


----------



## npdang

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> the Patek and Lange would be my end all..when i get really old though. What do you wear on a daily basis? love the collection..what else do you have?


 
   
  Sadly, I don't any of them anymore.  I would have to say that my favorite was the Patek 5116G.  It's the special enamel dial edition of the classic Calatrava.  It looks MUCH better in person than in photos.  I thought the hobnail bezel would bother me but it is really very quiet and discreet when viewed live.
   
  This one got the most wear out of the collection:


----------



## revolink24

confispect said:


> ^ For some reason I can't figure out if I like these or not....it's like the one on the left has a nice band, the one on the right has a nice face. Weird.
> 
> Kudos Arm, loved the vids nice motion I need to take some vids with my phone
> 
> ...




Trust me, you never won't be in the company of more expensive watches. :rolleyes: Not on these forums.


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





confispect said:


> The music on that vid was nice what was it???


 

 which vid Panerai  was Dean Martin Arrivederci Roma  and the train was Willy Nelson on the road again


----------



## Confispect

@Revo, Heh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  @Bh, Congrats nice vids got a link?


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Yeah...I was very impressed by the A. Lange & Soehne so I decided to look them up to see how badly I can't afford one...I was right. Never in my lifetime. I think the cheapest one I saw was $13k up to $126k. I threw up in my mouth a little when I saw that.
   
  Anyways...here is my intro into the world of watches...I am still searching for a band...the stock one looks alright but is a bit snug on my wrist...I can only get to the second hole from the end and that is a little too tight but I don't like being on the last hole. I found a guy that makes some very nice looking leather bands from old vintage military gear and another guy in the UK that makes some excellent looking leather straps...bad thing is both costs more than the watch...lol


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





confispect said:


> How did I not see that one it is nice wonder what's the price...


 

 Referring to the Raymond Weil? Not sure what my parents paid for it (They bought it for me as a Christmas present), but I believe the same model and similar models are going for $500-$600 from vendors if you look around. I believe MSRP is closer to $1000.

  
  Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> As long as you don't sell it later The Raymond Weil stuff is good to great for the money, I remember going bonkers over the line up years back in Vegas and ending up with one (posted in this thread awhile back). They don't have the name or history of most Luxury brands but the fit and finish along with the ETA movements is awesome. I would put them between Oris and Baume & Mercier in price, with B&M you get more COSC spec stuff though. Wear it and keep it forever as i tried to trade mine in or sell it in the past (mine is on eBay now again) though.


 

 Oh, I intend to hold onto it! I think it's almost an alignment of the stars: the first good watch my parents bought me was a black faced Pulsar Chronograph 10 years ago. 5 years now, I've been looking for a chronograph that appealed to me as much as that one, and wouldn't you know it, its my parents again who find it!

  
  Quote: 





npdang said:


> Thanks for all the kind comments.  Here is the backside of the above watches:


 
   
  Stop posting your watches!!! You're making me want that VC more and more!


----------



## Confispect

Gosh the third one needs to be on my wrist.


----------



## ianmedium

That looks stunning in real life!
  I just did a surf of the web and found this site from Germany. The page should be XL length 21mm which I think is the lug width of yours!
  http://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-s852h19-Watch-straps-XL-21mm.html
  Quote: 





armandhammer said:


> Yeah...I was very impressed by the A. Lange & Soehne so I decided to look them up to see how badly I can't afford one...I was right. Never in my lifetime. I think the cheapest one I saw was $13k up to $126k. I threw up in my mouth a little when I saw that.
> 
> Anyways...here is my intro into the world of watches...I am still searching for a band...the stock one looks alright but is a bit snug on my wrist...I can only get to the second hole from the end and that is a little too tight but I don't like being on the last hole. I found a guy that makes some very nice looking leather bands from old vintage military gear and another guy in the UK that makes some excellent looking leather straps...bad thing is both costs more than the watch...lol


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Thanks for the link...there are some pretty nice looking straps in there.
   
  Here are a few I was thinking about...leaning towards the darker ones...they will run about $100usd from the UK...


----------



## fhuang

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Go for it, if you read this thread you'll know we love all sorts of watches.
> 
> (Also, my Stowa is only a $600 watch
> 
> ...


 

 yes, like headphones.  i love my dt231 just as much as my t1.... almost
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   


  Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> post pictures! this thread is about Watches costly or not so costly..rare and not so rare..who cares?


 

 indeed.  this thread is "another passion of ours".  not how much money we have. 
   


  Quote: 





armandhammer said:


> My watch arrived today...pretty nice. I'm happy with it. I was going to post pictures but I'll wait for another page...I'd hate for my $100 watch to be in the presence of watches that cost more than my cars.


 

 if i have 100k to spend, i rather spend them all on a watch than a car


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





armandhammer said:


> Thanks for the link...there are some pretty nice looking straps in there.
> 
> Here are a few I was thinking about...leaning towards the darker ones...they will run about $100usd from the UK...


 

 Those are nice, I just think I would have a hard time putting a strap on a watch that is not far off the straps price, if you are comfortable with that though go for it! The other thing you could do if you are handy is make one yourself. There are videos on youtube showing how to do it! That would save you a fortune and if you turn out good ones you could even make a little cash for the next watch purchase!!


----------



## Confispect

^ I agree nice but the strap doesn't spawn any confidence. Too small I would say.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Quote:


ianmedium said:


> Those are nice, I just think I would have a hard time putting a strap on a watch that is not far off the straps price, if you are comfortable with that though go for it! The other thing you could do if you are handy is make one yourself. There are videos on youtube showing how to do it! That would save you a fortune and if you turn out good ones you could even make a little cash for the next watch purchase!!


 
   
  Kinda what I'm thinking too...only way I can really justify putting a $100 strap on a $129 watch is that I would be able to later put the strap on a new, nicer watch if I eventually move up in the watch world. I already have sights on a nicer watch possibly for a college graduation gift to myself. I will check out youtube though...I think that making my own strap could be pretty rewarding if I can get one to come out decent.


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Quote: 





confispect said:


> ^ I agree nice but the strap don't spawn any confidence. Too small I would say.


 

 Not sure I understand what you're babbling about


----------



## Confispect

Quote: 





armandhammer said:


> Not sure I understand what you're babbling about





>





> You and me both





>





> No seriously I was speaking on the size, to small for my wrist by the pics. But then re-judging by the holes this might not be the case.





>





>





>





>


----------



## ArmAndHammer

Yeah...the guy actually makes them custom for you. You would have to provide him the measurements, style of stitching, color of the leather and thread, buckle style....so you would be able to get one to fit your meat hooks if you wanted.
   
http://www.toshi-straps.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Confispect

Aw, this is superb 
   
   
  - W.P.U, check the thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 -


----------



## ianmedium

For some reason I thought you were in the UK(Senior moment on my part
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Being in the States, and a very nice part at that, Panatime are great for good quality straps at reasonable prices. I have had them in the past and was very impressed, I don't think they do 21mm however but you might get away with 22 and trim it very slightly with a razor blade!
  Here is a selection of the 22mm ones.
  http://www.panatime.com/22mm.html


----------



## shane55

@ npdang. Thanks for the back pics. And yes, the Lange is still #1 with me. That small rotor and overall decoration is just so elegant. Yeah... one day, maybe.
   
  @ ArmAndHammer. Congrats. That Citizen is very nice looking. After the strap addition, please post some shots.
   
  So in a week we've gone from Hello Kitty to Lange. Not a bad spread.


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> So in a week we've gone from Hello Kitty to Lange. Not a bad spread.


 

 You can't really appreciate the high end of Horology without having dabbled in the low end 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I think I can state equivocally that Hello Kitty definitely represents the lowest of the low!
   
  On the subject of spreads:
   

   
  Ten years of watch collecting represented by the first watch my parents ever got me (the Pulsar) in 2000, to the latest watch (Raymond Weil) in 2010.
   
  Quote: 





			
				bhd812 said:
			
		

> /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> post pictures! this thread is about Watches costly or not so costly..rare and not so rare..who cares?


 

 Indeed so! In fact, here's the latest piece that just arrived yesterday in the mail: (I've been running it all day and night to make sure it works and how well it works):
   

   
  1958 (I believe) vintage Timex. Fully mechanical movement, and small to boot! At 24 mm across, it's downright petite! It's actually not for me either - my sister slipped during some rainy weather last summer and broke her fall with the watch she was wearing (an automatic Tommy Hilfiger) and did a number to the movement - it keeps great time as long as it's on the wrist, but won't hold a charge on the mainspring longer than an hour after she takes it off. She doesn't want to pay to get it serviced my my watchmaker so she uses it in the condition that its in, but I figure she'll like this when she sees it: it's smaller, which is a benefit to her as she is not the world's most careful watch wearer and the smaller profile will work better for her, the mechanical movement should be more robust than the automatic movement, and she loves Snoopy!


----------



## Confispect

Like the first pic be nice if it came in black.


----------



## immtbiker

What model is that Raymond Weil?


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> What model is that Raymond Weil?


 


  Raymond Weil
  Collection: RW Sport
  Model Number: 8550-ST-05207 (Chronograph)


----------



## npdang

Some more shots of my old stuff.  Granted I never own more than 2 or 3 watches at a time usually and most of my pieces are acquired second hand so that there isn't much of a hit on resale.


----------



## mralexosborn

I like every watch you just posted. You have great taste.
   
  The Offshore, Patek, and Overseas are amazing.


----------



## appophylite

npdang, feel free to send any watches you ever get bored of my way!


----------



## Navea

My Aristo Titanium watch.


----------



## MacT

don't know why to use anything else then $500 citizen


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





appophylite said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thank you.


----------



## Petyot

Quote: 





npdang said:


> Some more shots of my old stuff.  Granted I never own more than 2 or 3 watches at a time usually and most of my pieces are acquired second hand so that there isn't much of a hit on resale.


 

  
  Very nice collection of watches. You have great taste.


----------



## Petyot

That's the one I am wearing right now :


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





petyot said:


> That's the one I am wearing right now :


 
  Very nice indeed. Now then, I too am a fountain pen fan, what is the Pelikan in the background, it looks to be a limited edition but I can't quite make it out!


----------



## Confispect

Got a link for this beauty???


----------



## Petyot

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Very nice indeed. Now then, I too am a fountain pen fan, what is the Pelikan in the background, it looks to be a limited edition but I can't quite make it out!


 


  You are good : it is a Pelikan (Toledo M700)


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





petyot said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That's the nicest Pelikan I have ever seen! Stunning workmanship and of course being a Pelikan it will write wonderfully as well! How many Pens do you have?
   
  I have been cutting back a bit as I prefer to write with them rather than just collect. I have a Nakaya Portable Writer, MB149,Last generation Parker 51 and a Parker Duofold Senior special from 1926. Not many but each in daily rotation!


----------



## Petyot

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> That's the nicest Pelikan I have ever seen! Stunning workmanship and of course being a Pelikan it will write wonderfully as well! How many Pens do you have?
> 
> I have been cutting back a bit as I prefer to write with them rather than just collect. I have a Nakaya Portable Writer, MB149,Last generation Parker 51 and a Parker Duofold Senior special from 1926. Not many but each in daily rotation!


 

 Yes, the Toledo is a very nice pen. Each one is hand graved by a craftsman. Like you, I don't have a lot of pens : two MB (the smaller brothers of yours, the 146 in black and the smaller one in burgundy), a Sheaffer PFM, an old Waterman and a few "No name".
   
  Do you have some pictures of yours to share ?


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





petyot said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I am on the look out for a PFM, Hopefully at my next pen club meet I will be able to pick one up!
  Here is a very quick shot I just took, it really does not do anything justice. I will try to do a better one tomorrow in the daylight!


----------



## mralexosborn

Nice Milgauss.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Nice Milgauss.


 


  Thank you! I love it!


----------



## Petyot

Nice Milgauss and nice MB149!
   
  What is the one at the bottom of the picture ?
   
  The PFM is a nice pen. To be more precise, mine is a "800" model (also called the Dolphin) : http://www.penhero.com/PenGallery/Sheaffer/SheafferDolphin.htm
   
  I would also like to get a "real" PFM


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





petyot said:


> Nice Milgauss and nice MB149!
> 
> What is the one at the bottom of the picture ?
> 
> ...


 
  I have not seen that version before, it is lovely looking!
   
  The one at the bottom is the 1926 Duofold senior special with a stunning nib! It is the original broad stub ultra flexible and a joy to write with. The senior special is a rare beast, it is the length of a big red but the girth of a junior, this one was made in Canada. I will try for better shots!
   
  The 149 was purchased summer last year. I got it from a local fellow who had been given it as a birthday present in 1999, inked it once, flushed it and then put it back in the box and in his safe until he shipped it to me! All the paper work, everything. I love it and it has become my favorite pen to write with. The ink supply is huge!
  The Nakaya was in exchange for a magazine article I wrote. It came from John Mottishaw (the famed pen nib tuner) and has his customised double broad ultra flexible stub nib. The 51 has a broad nibe as well, the 149 has a fine (but for MB that means medium)


----------



## npdang

Quote: 





confispect said:


> Got a link for this beauty???


 

  
  Hi,
   
  It's a Jaeger LeCoultre Master Compressor Chronograph.  I believe it's discontinued but can be purchased used for ~$4k USD.


----------



## Szadzik

Here is mine. I got it because I needed a 'tough' watch for my current job. Casio G-Shock MTG-1500.


----------



## Petyot

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> The one at the bottom is the 1926 Duofold senior special with a stunning nib! It is the original broad stub ultra flexible and a joy to write with. The senior special is a rare beast, it is the length of a big red but the girth of a junior, this one was made in Canada. I will try for better shots!
> 
> The 149 was purchased summer last year. I got it from a local fellow who had been given it as a birthday present in 1999, inked it once, flushed it and then put it back in the box and in his safe until he shipped it to me! All the paper work, everything. I love it and it has become my favorite pen to write with. The ink supply is huge!
> The Nakaya was in exchange for a magazine article I wrote. It came from John Mottishaw (the famed pen nib tuner) and has his customised double broad ultra flexible stub nib. The 51 has a broad nibe as well, the 149 has a fine (but for MB that means medium)


 

 I would love to see detailed pictures of the 1926 Duofold senior. Looks very nice.


----------



## Petyot

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> Here is mine. I got it because I needed a 'tough' watch for my current job. Casio G-Shock MTG-1500.


 

 That is a very nice G-Shock!


----------



## Petyot

I am staying home doing almost nothing so I decided to change to a more "dressy" watch :


----------



## ianmedium

SADZIK, I am a big fan of Gshocks and yours is a lovely one!
  PETYOT, the Rad is my favorite of all the PAM's I have loved that cushion case style ever since owning a vintage watch of similar style from the 1930's (don't have that one any more)
   
  Here are a few more shots, I am no photographer but they should give you an idea of the parker and the mottishaw nib on the Nakaya!


----------



## immtbiker

I have a variety of expensive watch, but my Pathfinder beater watch for work has been pulling multiple duties. I thing it is the 1300 series. Altimeter, barometer, compass, etc. But I find that certain nights, it won't latch into the Colorado Atomic Clock, specially by the finger lakes in Upstate NY (Rochester, Buffalo, etc,).
   
  I know it's not necessary to adjust the exact time each morning, but I get let down when I wake up and see that it didn't synch.
   
  It's a great watch for mountain biking, hiking and work. It's amazing how a $300 watch can give you as much joy as a $8000 one when the circumstances are right.


----------



## Petyot

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Here are a few more shots, I am no photographer but they should give you an idea of the parker and the mottishaw nib on the Nakaya!


 
  The color of that pen is very nice. Nice calligraphy too!


----------



## Petyot

Quote:  





> It's amazing how a $300 watch can give you as much joy as a $8000 one when the circumstances are right.


 

  
  That is so true!


----------



## ianmedium

petyot said:


> The color of that pen is very nice. Nice calligraphy too!





 


Thank you, it is the classic big red colour. Also thank you for the compliment on my handwriting. Believe it or not that is my normal handwriting style but the nib on the Parker really makes a difference due to it's wonderful line variation!

I also agree how a $300 watch can give huge satisfaction, especially the G shocks. I have two, a mudman and a solar atomic limited edition.


----------



## shane55

@ npdang. Spectacular collection.
  Blancpain, Breguet... brilliant !
  Truly admirable. A man of great taste indeed.
   
  Do you still have the Breguet?
   
  (Also... much as I love the pens... there is a pen-fi forum)


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> It's a great watch for mountain biking, hiking and work. It's amazing how a $300 watch can give you as much joy as a $8000 one when the circumstances are right.


 


  
   the Invicta Skeleton i have (posted in this thread awhile back) amazes me all the time, not as much to wear it but just to look at the purty movement inside all ticking itself and stuff. i want to shoot a video of it under my 10x mag lupe thingy


----------



## Szadzik

uote: 





szadzik said:


> Here is mine. I got it because I needed a 'tough' watch for my current job. Casio G-Shock MTG-1500.


 





  Quote: 





petyot said:


> That is a very nice G-Shock!


 


  Thank you, I really like it too. It took me a month to decide to buy one and I looked at a lot of options. The hwole office is laughing at me because of that


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> @ npdang. Spectacular collection.
> Blancpain, Breguet... brilliant !
> Truly admirable. A man of great taste indeed.
> 
> ...


 

 Oops, Got carried away, sorry about that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Where is the pen section, I must be having a senior moment, I can't find it!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/204313/pen-fi-fps-rbs-bps-etc-56k-warning/1245#post_7204313


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Ahh, thank you so much, I have bookmarked the page!


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





npdang said:


> Some more shots of my old stuff.  Granted I never own more than 2 or 3 watches at a time usually and most of my pieces are acquired second hand so that there isn't much of a hit on resale.


 


  That exact JLC is my grail watch.  LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Petyot

My watch today :
   
*

*


----------



## kwkarth

Reverso's are so cool!


----------



## ianmedium

^Ahh, the Daytona...Lovely! I was trying on the yellow gold. leather strap version this weekend, the one with the cream arabic dial and black subdials.. Loved it! I love the fact these watches have not been super-sized, it makes them elegant and comfortable and of course it contains one of the finest chronograph movements made, what is not to like!


----------



## immtbiker

The only thing that I don't like about the G-Shock and Pathfinders and other models like it (especially dive watches) Is that I don't want words written all over my watch. I feel it makes a nice watch look cheesey. By I will make an exception for the Pathfinders. I believe a watch is a statement and having words all over the strap, takes it down a class.
   
  Part of maturity, I guess.


----------



## bhd812

Petyout the White dial Daytona looks great on you! I think maybe i need more hair on my wrist to wear the white dial Daytona..seriously! I had 5 different Daytonas on my wrist in the last week alone but my wrist and the watch just don't work..on you they work though!
   
   
  Excuse the following if I stated it incorrect, i am not a bone doctor dude knowledgeable on bones...yeah
   
   http://legacy.owensboro.kctcs.edu/gcaplan/anat/notes/ha5lf0726a_a.jpg 
   
  I love how my Radius and Luna bones are formed to my Carpals, the two bones create a perfect "drop in"  fit so my watch just kind of snaps in place and does not move further from my hand if worn tight enough. I am so skinny that you can see the two bones ending at my Carpals if i didn't have a watch on but with a watch it looks as it is perfect fit to me. If the watch does get pushed away from my hand further up the Radius and Luna then it pisses me off until i re-seat the watch which is why I love deployments (i re-seat the watch 1000 times a day). Problem with rubber straps is they don't work well with Deployments though. The Milgauss 20/18mm bracelet almost never needs to be re-seated though and when i wear a NATO strap it well turn and bend so i can wear the watch almost on my hand...AWESOME!
   
  Anyway the reason for all this is so I can ask where on wrist/arm do you wear your watch, up high like me almost on your Carpals or further down on the Radius/Luna?


----------



## ianmedium

immtbiker said:


> The only thing that I don't like about the G-Shock and Pathfinders and other models like it (especially dive watches) Is that I don't want words written all over my watch. I feel it makes a nice watch look cheesey. By I will make an exception for the Pathfinders. I believe a watch is a statement and having words all over the strap, takes it down a class.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 


There is a solution!
http://forums.watchuseek.com/f43/how-dye-yelly-g-shock-hoochys-idiots-guide-watch-dying-86046.html

Also you can use goof off I think to remove safely all the painted lettering on the rubber bits!

Here is a tutorial on that!
http://mygshock.com/wiki/Stealth_a_G-Shock


----------



## Petyot

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> Petyout the White dial Daytona looks great on you! I think maybe i need more hair on my wrist to wear the white dial Daytona..seriously! I had 5 different Daytonas on my wrist in the last week alone but my wrist and the watch just don't work..on you they work though!
> 
> *Thanks. I am on the hairy side of mankind*
> 
> ...


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> Petyout the White dial Daytona looks great on you! I think maybe i need more hair on my wrist to wear the white dial Daytona..seriously! I had 5 different Daytonas on my wrist in the last week alone but my wrist and the watch just don't work..on you they work though!
> 
> Excuse the following if I stated it incorrect, i am not a bone doctor dude knowledgeable on bones...yeah
> 
> ...


 

 I'm not a doctor either, but if memory serves, you meant to say "ulna," not "luna," right?  Watch out, that lysdexia might get ya!.


----------



## JoeDirte

Very Nice!


----------



## JoeDirte

Quote: 





npdang said:


> Some more shots of my old stuff.  Granted I never own more than 2 or 3 watches at a time usually and most of my pieces are acquired second hand so that there isn't much of a hit on resale.


 

  Very Nice!


----------



## stozzer123




----------



## upstateguy

> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Very cool Reverso.  What's on the other side?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  USG


----------



## Petyot

La montre du jour...


----------



## bhd812

Super fast news update to the watch nuts here..
   
   
  Lum-Tec just released their 2011 upcoming model preorder on their site. go to the site and move your cursor over "collection" then over "upcoming models" to view them!
   
  I wear their 2010 B13 and M24 watches to work everyday and i must tell you from my experience these are truly great watches! the timing is great and the quality is awesome..esp for the prices these watches sell at. The M24 does not have scratch on it and i know for a fact i dinged it a bunch of times (the case and bracelet is made of tungsten carbide )  and the B13 is seriously so comfortable and beautiful in life. I had both for a little over a month and the B13's Seiko SII NH15J  movement has never needed any time adjust yet but the M24's ETA 2824-2 needed to be readjusted because it was one minute fast. The best part about these watches is if the worst happens while you are wearing it. For example if the timing goes nuts one day, just send it out to Ohio and Ray (owner), Chris, and others over there will take care of you fast! Or if you accidentally bust the crystal on the watch, just send it out to Ohio and $40 later you have it repaired! I talked with Ray and Chris on the phone many times before and they always were just great people to deal with. I mean don't get me wrong these are no Patek killers but then again the repair and turn around time alone is worth looking at the line up.
   
  in 2009 i bought their M17 for $500 new and to be honest i never had any luck with the watch at all, nothing bad with it really just got frustrated with the bracelet and the watch seemed to carry this weird bad luck when ever i wore it. In December of 2010 i sold that M17 for $600 (yeah how many times do you make 20% profit off a watch made in Ohio you bought new? ) and picked up the M24 then the B13. In that one year time between 2009 and 2010 Lum-Tec really upped their quality and bang for the buck of their watches. They put better movements, screw down crown, better straps and bracelets, better case, and better pricing. Since i wear these two now for work so much i plan on selling the Breitling Seawolf this spring. If i have to send the Breitling out to get repaired i am looking at $500 just for the overhaul without the price of replacement parts ( i fear the cost of replacing a broken Breitling Crystal!), Why risk it for a work watch when the Lum-Tecs are perfect for the job?
   
  now i have to see if i can call production number 812 on the B16! woot woot!


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





petyot said:


> La montre du jour...


 


   how does one go from all the watches you posted to a PAM 005? You my friend must love watches..every last one! Seriously do you even have a "Grail" watch?


----------



## Petyot

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> how does one go from all the watches you posted to a PAM 005? You my friend must love watches..every last one! Seriously do you even have a "Grail" watch?


 


  What's wrong with the 005 ?
   
  Yes, I do love watches, even my Seiko Samourai.
   
  PS : btw, it is 318


----------



## bhd812

Nothing (of course this comes from a man who has taken more pictures of his PAM then he took of his own family). Oh you got me on the Speacil Edition, then again is there anyway one could tell the difference between the 005 and 318 from a wrist shot?..I am asking so i learn your watch tricks for next time. sad part is i had to look up on the 005 thought to begin with, I googled  "Logo 111" and the 005 came up..darn!
   
  that is a very limited PAM you have there..VERY NICE (Borat voice)!


----------



## Petyot

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> Nothing (of course this comes from a man who has taken more pictures of his PAM then he took of his own family). Oh you got me on the Speacil Edition, then again is there anyway one could tell the difference between the 005 and 318 from a wrist shot?..I am asking so i learn your watch tricks for next time. sad part is i had to look up on the 005 thought to begin with, I googled  "Logo 111" and the 005 came up..darn!
> 
> that is a very limited PAM you have there..VERY NICE (Borat voice)!


 

 What PAM do you have ? As far as I know (but I don't know much) there is no way to tell the difference between a 005 and a 318 from the face, only the back is different (and maybe the movement).


----------



## bhd812

I wear the Base 112. the story beihind the watch is really cute though. Short version is in spring 2007 I was looking into the 112 but couldnt find any local to try on (i never even seen a 44mm Pam before then). Later that year on 11 17 Immtbiker flew down for a Chicago headphone meet and i seen he had on his PAM 112, After trying it on i would joke with him after that about buying the watch. In june 2009 after one of my comments to him in this very thread "are you selling it?" he said yeah. When the watch came in i seen the production number was 1117. Not only was it my first Pam i ever tried on and the exact 112 i always wanted (painted dial, detailed movement), not only was the production number the very day i tried it on but 1117 is also my Birthday!!!! I LOVE HER!!!!!!!
   
   
  here is an old pic..

   
  She is has a Brushed case and bezel unlike most 112's that are polished, I never cared to much either way because she is perfect in my eyes the way she is!


----------



## Petyot

Nice story


----------



## Petyot

My watch for tomorrow :


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





petyot said:


> My watch for tomorrow :


 

 Of all of yours so far that is my favorite! An absolute classic. I can see you in a Ferrari 308GTC cruising along a Maui road!


----------



## npdang

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> > Quote:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## shane55

^^ Stunning...


----------



## Petyot

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I can see you in a Ferrari 308GTC cruising along a Maui road!


 


  Yes, my second name is Tom...


----------



## Confispect

> .
> 
> 
> Nice!


----------



## Trysaeder




----------



## bhd812

Awesome pics! headphones and watches look good together! that is a pretty serious looking Seiko


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





trysaeder said:


>


 

 Careful you don't end up exposing your watches to too strong of a magnetic field!!  Never do that with a pair of Beyerdynamic T1, T5, or T50s!!!


----------



## immtbiker

When you wear your headphones like that, doesn't your watch get in the way of your nose and eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?


----------



## kwkarth

That was a very "timely" joke, but aren't you afraid you might "tick" somebody off?  Maybe we should "can" it.


----------



## immtbiker

Wow, three play on words in one sentence. I wonder if that's a Head-Fi record 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .
   
  I guess you can really "watch" time fly by as you listen your favorite tunes.


----------



## kwkarth

Yeah, well, time flies like an arrow, but fruit flies like a bananna.
   
  Two atoms walk into a bar and one says to the other; "I've lost my electron!"  The other atom says; "how can you be so sure?"  The first atom answers; "because I'm positive!"
  <rim shot....>  
   
  sorry, I just don't know what came over me...


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Yeah, well, time flies like an arrow, but fruit flies like a bananna.
> 
> Two atoms walk into a bar and one says to the other; "I've lost my electron!"  The other atom says; "how can you be so sure?"  The first atom answers; "because I'm positive!"
> <rim shot....>
> ...


 


  I'm not even a mad scientist and I understand that one.. I must get out more


----------



## Confispect

@Kw, Nice there's a joke thread for that BTW.


----------



## Trysaeder

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Hey, that might have done something to my watch. The first day I had it, it was +16, now after 2 days, it's +9. The first night I left it dial up, while the second night I left it crown up, so it's not the only variable.


----------



## cyberspyder

trysaeder said:


> Hey, that might have done something to my watch. The first day I had it, it was +16, now after 2 days, it's +9. The first night I left it dial up, while the second night I left it crown up, so it's not the only variable.





 
I exposed my 007 t a magnet accidentally and it runs hella fast each day, tried a degausser and that didn't work, sent it back to Seiko for service, came back perfect!


----------



## ianmedium

trysaeder said:


> Hey, that might have done something to my watch. The first day I had it, it was +16, now after 2 days, it's +9. The first night I left it dial up, while the second night I left it crown up, so it's not the only variable.





 


This is not my image but one I found on the net.
I have used this method not only on my rolex but on all my other mechanical watches and it works great!

Using this method I never have to touch my rolex unless for daylight savings( mind, the rolex is only ahead by at the most two seconds a day anyway!)

http://media.photobucket.com/image/rolex%20self%20regulation/sgsims1/Rolex_Regulating_Positions.jpg


----------



## bhd812

what do you do if the watch is in a winder?


----------



## ianmedium

bhd812 said:


> what do you do if the watch is in a winder?





 



Not a lot!
I have a winder but never use it anymore. I would rather let my watch wind down and then simply wind it up again when I want to use it. I always used to have to adjust the watch after a week of no use on the winder anyway so I thought why bother with a winder!
G
The best thing for a mechanical watch is for it to be worn on the wrist everyday, even the most sophisticated winders cannot replicate the movement of the wrist. I have found my mechanical watches to prove more accurate when worn everyday, I guess it has to do with a constant temperature and movement. Also remember, a watch is designed to be worn on the wrist everyday. I think since watch collecting has become more popular the problems of regulation have increased!


----------



## bhd812

I agree A watch runs best on the wrist, but when you have 3-4 for work and 3 for play then there just is not enough TIME to wear them all. I usuaully try to wear my pam, Milgauss, and Navi all in a day...funny thing is once you get the fever for wearing them you would be surprised on the equal time each of the three can get while you are at home. But the work watches get one day on and three days off each which means they sit in the winder a bit too much. sometimes i feel for one of the watches and wear one for 2-4 days strait though. either way i always believed a winder just gives you a few days of not wearing the watch and still have it ready to go, after a few days the watches timing goes crazy. I wore my Capeland to work last night after it has been in the winder for three weeks solid (i only put it in there because it is a dual winder and i had the slot open) and the timing was -10 mins yet whenever i wear the Capeland everyday or every other day the timing is spot on or plus a few seconds. Another odd thing i found is the Navi works perfect in only one certain slot out of 6 i have, if i move the Navi to any other slot with the same settings the timing goes off but in this one slot it works perfect...weird!
  i had the Milgauss for a month now and it has lost 25 seconds since i picked her up though and the Navi lost 30 seconds in the same month while the Pam gained two minutes (i can not tell seconds on the Pam 112). Lately the Pam and Milgauss are fighting for wrist time while i am at home, the Pam had more last week while the Milgauss is being rocked mostly this week....this is why i love watches, what other hobby can you truly enjoy your time like this one?
   
  I will give the Milgauss tonight out of the winder like Rolex says to see if i can gain a few seconds on her...then again she is telling time pretty dang good now...hmmm


----------



## ianmedium

...


----------



## immtbiker

Does anyone know if Omega makes a Speedmaster or Seamaster that had  mineral crystal backplate, as well as the front one, and if so, do you have any links? lso, I am interested in a rubber strap and not a stainless one.
  TIA,


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Does anyone know if Omega makes a Speedmaster or Seamaster that had  mineral crystal backplate, as well as the front one, and if so, do you have any links? lso, I am interested in a rubber strap and not a stainless one.
> TIA,


 

 Didn't they, at one time, make a Speedmaster with hexalite front and back??  I think it was a commemorative moon watch?


----------



## r1n7r4h

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



 I believe they only made the 3752.50 and the current 3753.50. The 3752 was the hesalite crystal with sapphire back, while the 3753 was sapphire on both sides.


----------



## immtbiker

I am seeing the Speedmaster Legend which is a beautiful chrono with a carbon fiber face, but everywhere I look, I am seeing, "this product is no longer available."
  It appears that it had a mineral crystal front and back. That's the one I want.


----------



## appophylite

I was on Watchuseek a couple of months back, and read a thread about a forum-goer's recent acquisition of an HMT Pilot mechanical winding wristwatch. HMT is an Indian company (Hindustan Machine and Tool, and their watchmaking arm has been around almost as long as India has had independence in modern years. In any case, their mechanical watches are all based off of 1950's movements that they made sourced from a license from Citizen. Citizen no longer manufactures said movement, but HMT still does, and still constructs entire mechanical watches in-house and sell for under under 700 Rupees ($15). In fact, if I am correct, with Titan, HMT and Maxima representing the three biggest watchmakers in India, HMT is the only one that constructs entire mechanical watches completely in-house. Well, as always, I got to drooling over them, and lets face it, at $15 how could you possibly go wrong? My parents were in India last month so I asked them to see if any AD still existed (Titan far outsells all other Indian-made watches by leaps and bounds), so that I could pick on up for myself and another for one of my friends who is also a watch nut. They said they'd see what they could do.
   
  Yesterday, I came home from work, and what happens to be sitting on my desk? :
   

   
  Crack the box open, expecting to see a couple of watches sitting in there, and......
   

   
  But, wait! There's More!
   

   
  Ask for 2, and I get - 15 (Three weren't pictured as I put them aside for my friend. Of the 12 pictured above, one is actually an Titan quartz watch that belonged to my Uncle (picture 2, 2nd from the right). He didn't wear it anymore, and for some reason, all my relatives are tickled pink by the fact that I would rather spend money on old Indian watches that everyone in India ignores rather than buying nice, new, modern quartz watches. The other 11 are:
   
  1 HMT Swarna (Quartz movement, gold plated, leather band)
  1 HMT Kohioor (17 Jewel, steel case, metal band)
  1 HMT Vijay (17 Jewel, steel case, metal band)
  1 HMT Janata Deluxe (17 Jewel, steel case, metal band)
  1 HMT Janata (17 Jewel, steel case, leather band)
  1 HMT Jayanth (17 Jewel, gold plated, leather band)
  1 HMT Surya (17 Jewel, gold plated, leather band)
  1 HMT Tareeq (17 Jewel, gold plated, metal band)
  3 HMT Sona (17 Jewel, gold plated, leather band)
   
  11 watches (plus three separate ones probably going to a friend), and combined, the box comes it at almost the same cost as a single Seiko Monster! Can anyone say 'Watch Overload'?


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





r1n7r4h said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Correct.  Display backs were always sapphire.  Makes sense if you think about it as the display back could easily get scratched by a bracelet.
   
  Also, many/most people continue to buy the hesalite crystal on front because it has a certain vintage look.  This doesn't really apply to a display back.  Me?  I went for the sapphire sandwich.


----------



## bhd812

Dude it is the Tata Nano of the watch world! seriously $15 for a in house movement? need more info and pics please!!!!!!! and of course Congrats!!!!


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> Dude it is the Tata Nano of the watch world! seriously $15 for a in house movement? need more info and pics please!!!!!!! and of course Congrats!!!!


 

 It most totally is! Designed to be 'The People's Watch' in a time when watches were expensive (and most often imported and Swiss), HMT was a government subsidized watch maker which kept watch prices purposely cheap so the common people could afford watches of good quality. As time went on, more watches came on the market and HMT just never really increased their prices. These days, everyone who can afford a watch looks in every other direction. The general consensus in India (not everyone, but general), is that mechanical/automatic watches are antiquated - quartz is the wave of the future. Those who want a watch and want Indian, usually stick to quartz Titan watches, which represent the largest group of watches in India (and, according to the Internet, the World's 5th largest watch manufacturer). You have money and you want to show it? Start looking at import brands. You walk around the Indian streets and guys who want you to know they are successful wear big watches with big names (Armani, Fossil, Boss, Rolex, Breitling, Omega - names that are names, and names that are just fashion boutiques). In all of this, HMT has become a passe brand. No one who has money looks that way, and watch dealers avoid selling them because any stock they hold seems to sit there forever, and the profit margin on them is low since the price is so low to begin with. Every time my parents walked into a watch dealer looking for them, the dealers looked at them funny and tried to convince them to look at their other wares.
   
  According to the guys on Watchuseek, who make it their business to know these things, the original movement in the HMT watches made back in the 50s was constructed based off of a license granted by Citizen for use and construction of a movement based on the Citizen 0201 movement. Pic of the Citizen movement:
   

   
  In those days, I imagine, the movement was constructed in India, still had a Citizen stamp on it somewhere, and every so often, was quality checked by a Citizen rep. Since then, HMT fully constructs their movement in-house and based on the original design. Took apart the back of my Vijay and took a look:
   

   
  Comparing the two pictures - I'd buy that. They definitely look like the same movement in both cases. Of course, this means that HMT uses the same movement today in the 21st Century that they did nearly 60 years ago. Citizen, as far as anyone can tell, has no involvement with HMT anymore, so the movement inside the Vijay above is entirely constructed and QC'd by HMT in India.
   
  As for the watches themselves, it turns out that in the last decade, HMT fully consolidated all watch-making operations to 2-3 factories in India. All the parts from mineral glass and plastic crystals for the face, to the dials, hands and cases themselves are also made and put together in these factories. Part of keeping the price down is clearly the fact that many of their models have similar features- the same dial, the same case, the same hands-just put together in different configurations under different names. Unfortunately, HMT does not seem to have any sort of International Distribution arm so the watches are very hard, if not impossible, to find outside of the country. Pretty much the only two ways to get them right now, are either to purchase the ones found on Ebay, which almost always seem to go for $50 or more (absurd profit margins!), or to have a friend who may be coming from a trip to India to try to find a dealer and bring some back.
   
  Since you asked for pictures, here are some pictures of some of the more photogenic models my parents acquired (excuse the poor quality).
   
  HMT Sona (White Face)

   
  HMT Sona (Gold Face)

   
  HMT Janata

   
  HMT Tareeq

   
  HMT Surya

   
  HMT Jayanth

   
  HMT Kohinoor


----------



## mralexosborn

How well do they keep time? They look quite nice.


----------



## appophylite

Having run one for only just over a day now, I think it's lost maybe 1 second at best, so at least the watch I'm testing (Sona, white face) is probably going to be somewhere around +-30 seconds or better by the end of the month. That's not too bad IMO considering the design is nearly 60 years old and unchanged. Also, I figure, it wouldn't be hard to improve on that number since the movement is very easy to access without specialized tools, and the regulator arm on the movement is already centered, so I could regulate the watch either way as needed.


----------



## mralexosborn

I want one now.


----------



## bhd812

Dude in under a month i am going from a Rolex Chronometer to a HMT PARA SHOCK!!!!
   
  Talked to a past umm girl i know today that is in India (she was born there and lives there now) about HMT and she is on the hunt for picking a few up cheap for me. then again she has let me down before so just in case anyhow us western peeps could get one for $15 plus shipping?
   
   
  Also i am looking into going NATO crazy for my B13, problem is i want to fit the watch/strap on a RHD double fold deployment instead of a buckle. so either i find a cheap band that i can cut the buckle off or find a NATO with a springbar buckle...any help?


----------



## appophylite

Same boat myself, mate! 3 weeks ago, I was lording it up over a new Raymond Weil Chronograph, and all of a sudden, all attention is drawn to a handful of mechanical watches, that individually, price under most budget Casios and Timexes. Needless to say, I think the draw is their links to vintage past and simplicity.
   
  Personally, I think if you're interested in acquiring a few HMTs now, your best bet will be your contact in India. I think as long as she lives in a metropolitan city in India (or very close to one), and she has reasonable familiarity with the shopping districts, she stands a good chance of finding a dealer that has a couple in stock. My parents were in Pune and said that instead of looking in the newer shopping districts with the larger malls, they focused on the older districts and 'peths' looking at the smaller dealers who they figured would be more likely to have them. I am pretty sure that HMT's watch manufacturing operations are headquartered in Bangalore, India as is their primary factory, so if your friend lives in Bangalore, you are probably going to score a motherload! Otherwise, unless you have friends/contacts in India who can buy and ship the watches back to you, Western audiences stand a very small chance of acquiring HMT watches. There are a few circulated in Eastern Europe and apparently, Japan has a very small market (mildly ironic considering the HMT movement first originated there, and the movement isn't made there anymore), but I don't know if I'd cast two many dice on making a score through international markets outside of India. As I did mention before, you may get lucky with a fantastic score off of Ebay too. They are always popping up there (I've been watching since about 2 months ago). In particular, the most common ones you'll find on Ebay are the no-longer-produced Broad Arrows, which easily go for $50+ including shipping, and some of the models like the Janata, Jawan, Pilot and Sona. Some people have hit it lucky, winning bids on $20 shipped, but I haven't had that luck yet.
   
  If it doesn't pan out for you personally with your friend, shoot me a PM. I have friends who move back and forth to India between semesters and new students are always showing up. If I know there is interest, I might be able to get one of them to look around the next time they are back in India and have them ship or transport the watches back this way at 'cost + shipping'. Only problem with that is that I cannot make guarantees on models and quantities as that would be entirely up to what they find, and time-frames would be based upon the college semester since the winter and summer breaks are when they usually travel.


----------



## naike

I know nothing about watches, but I got a Festina 6603,  but it's with a white background.
  Do you possibly know anything about this watch? :s I'd be interested to hear if you know.


----------



## appophylite

All I know about Festina is that it used to be a Swiss company, but now the watch is completely assembled by Citizen. So certainly, it has a very solid Citizen or Miyota movement under that dial.


----------



## DanTheMiataMan

Just got a Tao International Skeleton Manual Wind watch.  So far keeps damn good time has yet to be off by much.  Snagged it for 35 bucks.


----------



## bhd812

A watch Get together....like aheadphone meet only with Watches instead of headphones...but which is more "geeky"?
   
   
  Chi-Uni-Ti....me?
  Gmt Jam?
  Wrist Fest?
   
   
   
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAQlDg0NHSk


----------



## shane55

ClockWatchers
   
  Watch-fest
   
  Time-jam


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> ClockWatchers
> 
> Watch-fest
> 
> Time-jam


 
  Watch out!


----------



## appophylite

Hi-Time! Wait.....that one could probably be taken in a different direction......


----------



## r1n7r4h

When I saw the preview from the last post column, I was like "Someone else from Orange County that goes to Hi-Time for their alcohol?"  Then, I was disappointed.


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





appophylite said:


> Hi-Time! Wait.....that one could probably be taken in a different direction......


 


 HAHA


----------



## HeadphoneOutput

Quote: 





danthemiataman said:


> Just got a Tao International Skeleton Manual Wind watch.  So far keeps damn good time has yet to be off by much.  Snagged it for 35 bucks.


 


  Nice. I love the look of skeleton watches. That one reminds me of the Seagull skeleton watch that I have been wanting to get for some time now.
   
http://forums.watchuseek.com/attachments/f72/295502d1276650533-new-seagull-m182sk-skeleton-img_3613-jpg
   
  But wow, $35? Where did you get it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## npdang

My latest acquisition:


----------



## bhd812

is that a Saxona thingy? I have been studing the crap out of Lange's lately and VC over seas and Pateks Aquanauts. Dreams man!! i don't remember a Date function on the Sax model though and i think it has a different movement....which model is this?
   
   
  speaking of which how high off the wrist is this? size 40mm or smaller? wrist shots?
   
   
  amazing watch either way, sorry for the questions but i just want to learn to fuel my dreams for the future!! WOOT WOOT!


----------



## Trysaeder




----------



## npdang

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> is that a Saxona thingy? I have been studing the crap out of Lange's lately and VC over seas and Pateks Aquanauts. Dreams man!! i don't remember a Date function on the Sax model though and i think it has a different movement....which model is this?
> 
> 
> speaking of which how high off the wrist is this? size 40mm or smaller? wrist shots?
> ...


 

 It's the Saxonia Automatik which I believe was just discontinued this year in favor of the new (cheaper) version.  It's 37mm x 9mm and actually wears quite large on the wrist.
   
  The VC Overseas is a great watch for the money.  It was one of my first "real" watches that I bought and of immensely high quality and finish.  I do tend to get a little bored of watches where I can't see what's ticking inside though


----------



## shane55

npdang is my hero.
   
  'nuff said.


----------



## laxx

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> npdang is my hero.
> 
> 'nuff said.


 

 Word.


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





laxx said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Word.


----------



## bhd812

npdang I love seeing the insides to, infact i love getting really close when i see them also. These pics were taken with an iPhone 4, 10x Lupe, 60x Microscope.
   

   






   
  Not the best pictures by any means but it is not that bad for a cell phone, wonder if i could get a better Microscope that can capture stills...hmmm


----------



## bhd812

btw: i am going to drop the PAM off for full service later this month, There is seriously lots of crap like metal shavings in the case and plus the watch is 8 years old so i think it is time for a service.


----------



## audiophileman

WOW! Those up close pictures are amazing.


----------



## revolink24

When my Stowa turns up I'll be sure to take some shots with my 100mm macro lens and perhaps some extension tubes.


----------



## shane55

bhd812... nice shots!


----------



## Ultrainferno

So where could I get a "cheap" Luminox watch? Or is Luminox a no go?


----------



## klanse

My Tag Heuer Carrera


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> npdang is my hero.
> 
> 'nuff said.


 


  X2, that is my dream...


----------



## mralexosborn

My dad got water in his (fake) Patek Phillipe watch. I opened the back and started drying it out with a blow dryer (cool air). It looks dry but the watch no longer works. How could I go by fixing this? Getting it repaired would probably cost the same amount the watch did.


----------



## klanse

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> My dad got water in his (fake) Patek Phillipe watch. I opened the back and started drying it out with a blow dryer (cool air). It looks dry but the watch no longer works. How could I go by fixing this? Getting it repaired would probably cost the same amount the watch did.


 

 Get a genuine one. Please support the genuine product..


----------



## mralexosborn

My dad doesn't believe in spending real money for real watches. He prefers variety. He's silly.


----------



## immtbiker

Does anyone have an opinion on this Oris Pro Diver Chronograph Watch. It's water resistant to 6,600 feet with a Helium gas valve. The only thing that I might not like (never got to see one in person), is that it's a 51mm watch. I thought my Panerai 44 mm Pam0112 was big! Everything  (case, band, etc,) is titanium. Sapphire crystal.
   
  Also, the unidirectional bezel lifts up, then you turn it, then you push it back down to lock it in place. I especially like the "wave" face. It has a 42 hour reserve.                                                            The date is worthless for me, I'd need my reading glasses.

   
   
  Anyone? Bueller, Bueller?


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

The thing I noticed with these higher depth Oris watches is how tall/thick they are. Not everyone likes styling like this, I for one dont prefer watches that wear like a hockey puck.
   
  But Oris is a solid brand, a tad over priced at retail, but you can find some good prices on them online if you are not purely looking at retail outlets.


----------



## bhd812

Immt take my Breitling seawolf if you want another diver, seriously I am selling it now anyway. If not make sure you go used on Oris because if you buy new you will loose your balls on selling it later.


----------



## bhd812

mralexosborn said:


> My dad got water in his (fake) Patek Phillipe watch. I opened the back and started drying it out with a blow dryer (cool air). It looks dry but the watch no longer works. How could I go by fixing this? Getting it repaired would probably cost the same amount the watch did.





 


You may find a local repair guy willing to work on it depending what kind of movement is inside, but they most likely won't warranty nothing on a fake...so maybe just toss it


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> My dad got water in his (fake) Patek Phillipe watch. I opened the back and started drying it out with a blow dryer (cool air). It looks dry but the watch no longer works. How could I go by fixing this? Getting it repaired would probably cost the same amount the watch did.


 

 It's unlikely you'll find a watchmaker/jeweler who will be willing to work on a fake, and if they do, as Billy states, they won't warranty the work. Your best options beside just discarding it, are to find out if any of your friend's have the tools and the ability to try to get it working, or try tinkering with it yourself.


----------



## mralexosborn

Thanks for the advice guys. I guess I will do a bit of research to see what could be the problem.


----------



## kwkarth

immtbiker said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on this Oris Pro Diver Chronograph Watch. It's water resistant to 6,600 feet with a Helium gas valve. The only thing that I might not like (never got to see one in person), is that it's a 51mm watch. I thought my Panerai 44 mm Pam0112 was big! Everything  (case, band, etc,) is titanium. Sapphire crystal.
> 
> Also, the unidirectional bezel lifts up, then you turn it, then you push it back down to lock it in place. I especially like the "wave" face. It has a 42 hour reserve.                                                            The date is worthless for me, I'd need my reading glasses.
> 
> ...




I love the Oris watches. I like that model and also the regulator version of the diver. I've never had trouble with my Oris...Solid as a rock!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> Immt take my Breitling seawolf if you want another diver, seriously I am selling it now anyway. If not make sure you go used on Oris because if you buy new you will loose your balls on selling it later.


 
  How can anyone lose their balls? Like, they're right there, man.


----------



## bhd812

I heard of stories but i umm yeah back to watches..
   
  Thanks to appophylite for sending these two over
  ...

  
   

   
  For $15 these watches are damn amazing! They light but look really nice in life, Esp the Vijay! The Kohinoor  is on the Gold side but the dial is really textured nicely. I will be wearing the Vijay today..all day!
   
   
  Look at the glass height!


----------



## mralexosborn

My dad's watch finally decided to start ticking after a *thorough* winding. It's so beautiful inside, I may want to get an automatic watch soon myself too. A vintage Seamaster would be awesome.


----------



## appophylite

Congrats on getting it working again! Yup-mechanical watches are indeed beautiful on the inside. Part of the lure of mechancial watches right there! And vintage watches are an excellent way to go! The only really vintage watch I have around is a vintage mechanical Timex I acquired for my sister, and part of its beauty is the fact that the mechanical movement is hardly larger in diameter than my thumbnail. You find yourself a good vintage mechanical, and it'll keep you happy for a long time.


----------



## bhd812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJK_8CV7QNw
   
  the ex-CEO of Zenith, this is the man who some blame for ruining the company...he funny to watch though.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJK_8CV7QNw
> 
> the ex-CEO of Zenith, this is the man who some blame for ruining the company...he funny to watch though.


 

 Thank you. It answers a lot of questions. Now it all makes sense. What a shame.


----------



## bhd812

Sold the Breitling Seawolf, Baume Capeland S, and Raymond Weil and bought this today.
   
  Zenith El Primero Class T open. 40mm gray dial. Watch looks much better in life as this is a quick picture. Always longed for an El Primero!! Love the Gray dial as it matches my car but fits in between the white Milgauss and Black Navitimer nicely.


----------



## woof37

Eeeeek.  51mm is huge.  It'll look comical on your arm to anyone but you unless you're just a big beefy guy who can pull off a watch like that.  Oris watches themselves are primo, though.


----------



## appophylite

Egads! I never gave Zenith El Primero one good look until everyone here and on watchuseek started posting pictures of their El Primero acquisitons. Now , I'd love nothing more than to get my hands on one!


----------



## mralexosborn

I wish I wasn't a kid and had a job and could get a nice watch. At least one would be nice. Someday I shall have one.


----------



## revolink24

mralexosborn said:


> I wish I wasn't a kid and had a job and could get a nice watch. At least one would be nice. Someday I shall have one.




Have you graduated from high school yet? If not, there's still time to hint that you would like one for a graduation present. That's how I got my Stowa.


----------



## mralexosborn

No, I have not. Graduation present? I will give my parents an option -- all college expenses at the college I want and get accepted to or a Vacheron Patrimony Traditionelle open-worked. I understand college is much more expensive but the Vacheron is too pretty. 
   
  On a serious note, I was thinking a decent Breitling or Omega, most likely something in their lower ranges. I can dream.


----------



## revolink24

mralexosborn said:


> No, I have not. Graduation present? I will give my parents an option -- all college expenses at the college I want and get accepted to or a Vacheron Patrimony Traditionelle open-worked. I understand college is much more expensive but the Vacheron is too pretty.
> 
> On a serious note, I was thinking a decent Breitling or Omega, most likely something in their lower ranges. I can dream.




Feel free. I'm happy with me $600ish Stowa, and I almost settled for a sub-$400 Tissot (Le Locle.)


----------



## mralexosborn

I am happy with my G-Shock. XD
  (And my Eco-Drive)
  (And my fake Breitling)
  (And my other cheap ones)


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





appophylite said:


> Egads! I never gave Zenith El Primero one good look until everyone here and on watchuseek started posting pictures of their El Primero acquisitons. Now , I'd love nothing more than to get my hands on one!


 


   The Movement is the thing that stuck with me and there were times i just wanted the movement without the watch.
   
   
  has anyone ever seen or wore a Patek 5167 before? wandering what the opinions of that watch are amongst you peeps. I personally never seen one in life yet but in pictures it looks amazing.


----------



## woof37

Heh, your parents must be much more upscale than mine.  If I'd asked one of them for a watch for more than a few hundred when I was in school, I'd either gotten laughter or they'd herniate discs in their necks from shaking their heads so hard.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   My dad asks how much they cost when he sees me with a new watch...I always tell him "about five hundred."  Keeps him from having a coronary at my expense. 
  
  Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> No, I have not. Graduation present? I will give my parents an option -- all college expenses at the college I want and get accepted to or a Vacheron Patrimony Traditionelle open-worked. I understand college is much more expensive but the Vacheron is too pretty.
> 
> On a serious note, I was thinking a decent Breitling or Omega, most likely something in their lower ranges. I can dream.


----------



## laxx

I've wanted an El Primero for awhile, thought about buying one about a year and change back. But after getting the Speedy Pro, I'm trying to diversify away from another chrono. Seriously debating Glashutte PanoMaticLunar, Senator Calendar, Senator Panorama Date with Moonphase...


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





woof37 said:


> Eeeeek.  51mm is huge.  It'll look comical on your arm to anyone but you unless you're just a big beefy guy who can pull off a watch like that.  Oris watches themselves are primo, though.


 

 Nope. Billy's about 5'10" and 135lbs soaking wet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The only thing that's big and beefy about Billy is his love for the finer things in life.


----------



## woof37

Ah.  Miiiiight want to avoid a 51mm watch then.


----------



## bhd812

i thought he was talking to you Immt about the Oris..lol
   
  I can't believe i can pull off 44mm watches let alone wear a 51mm. Lately been loving the 40mm sizes though and look to stick around on the next watch also.
   
  BTW: i'm 144lbs soaking wet! haha


----------



## immtbiker

I'll never get the Oris. I might have when I used to do 100 dives a year. Now, I'd rather spend the money on a nice Seamaster.


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> has anyone ever seen or wore a Patek 5167 before? wandering what the opinions of that watch are amongst you peeps. I personally never seen one in life yet but in pictures it looks amazing.


 


  It seems like all the pictures I see of Pateks always look gorgeous. I'd love to own one, but I have a sneaking suspicion that the only way that may ever happen is by way of acquisition of a vintage Calatrava.


----------



## appophylite

Sigh....Doesn't this just make you wanna go out and get another watch?


----------



## ianmedium

Love that video!
   
  For something completely different but oddly linked! Both my watch below and the one shown in the video have something in common!

   
  I know, my Omega is a quartz. What could it possibly have in common with that magnificent Tourbillion Blanchpain you ask? Well attention to supreme accuracy that's what!
   
  The Tourbillion is there to counter the gravitational forces of the Earth and thus make the movement more accurate. My Constellation has Thermocompensation so as to maintain constant temperature which then maintains a greater level of accuracy! Currently my example has only gained +10 seconds in 21 months! Compare that with a normal quartz movement that which is normally +/- 15 seconds a Month!


----------



## bhd812

Quartz watches vary 15 seconds a month? i always gave them credit for like 2 seconds a year! if anything that makes an automatic that times minus/plus 1 or 2 seconds a month look amazing. 30 seconds for a movement based on gears vs 15 seconds from computer made chip..damn quartz suck!


----------



## ianmedium

bhd812 said:


> Quartz watches vary 15 seconds a month? i always gave them credit for like 2 seconds a year! if anything that makes an automatic that times minus/plus 1 or 2 seconds a month look amazing. 30 seconds for a movement based on gears vs 15 seconds from computer made chip..damn quartz suck!




Yep, industry standard for non thermocompensated quartz is +\-15 seconds a month.The finest thermocompensated quartz is around +\- 4 seconds a year and that is The Citizen, Citizen watches high end arm.

The very best mechanical COSC is officially rated I think at +\- 6 seconds a day.

Of course watches of all types usually work the best and keep the best time being worn everyday so these figures are just way points. I have a standard citizen Eco drive that only gains five seconds a month.

If you self regulate your mechanical watch and wear it everyday then you can maintain a good accuracy but no mechanical watch can beat a quartz in everyday use. 

To maintain the mechanical accuracy you have to wear it every day and do the self regulation exercise to maintain accuracy, quartz at the very worse will still beat mechanical by a country mile in terms of accuracy and something like my omega will annihilate them in terms of accuracy.

Think on this, my omega needs a battery change once every five years, with my watch that means that after five years my watch will have only gained 25 seconds,less than half a minute, outstanding when you think about it! I never need adjust my watch!
Having said that I love my mechanical Rolex!


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote: 





laxx said:


> I've wanted an El Primero for awhile, thought about buying one about a year and change back. But after getting the Speedy Pro, I'm trying to diversify away from another chrono. Seriously debating Glashutte PanoMaticLunar, Senator Calendar, Senator Panorama Date with Moonphase...


 


  I got the PanoMaticReserve, if you can still find one it's the same $ as the PanoMaticLunar, but I found it to be much more useful to have Power Reserve than MoonPhase.
   
  @bhd812 I would have done what you did in a second.  The Chronomaster T Open is one of my favorites.  Some day I may find a way to afford one.


----------



## JadeEast

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Currently my example has only gained +10 seconds in 21 months! Compare that with a normal quartz movement that which is normally +/- 15 seconds a Month!


 
  10 seconds over almost two years, pretty amazing. Do you reset for daylight savings? 
  My daily watch is a quartz seamaster and I think it's less than +-15 seconds a month.
  I don't wear it all the time, I know it's not optimum, but it's a very nice watch.


----------



## shane55

My most accurate watch (other than my radio controlled G-Shock) is my IWC Mecha-Quartz chrono, with the JLC mvt.. Last time I checked (back when it was a baby), it gained about 1 second in two months. That's better than any quartz or mechanical watch I've ever had.


----------



## ianmedium

jadeeast said:


> 10 seconds over almost two years, pretty amazing. Do you reset for daylight savings?
> My daily watch is a quartz seamaster and I think it's less than +-15 seconds a month.
> I don't wear it all the time, I know it's not optimum, but it's a very nice watch.





shane55 said:


> My most accurate watch (other than my radio controlled G-Shock) is my IWC Mecha-Quartz chrono, with the JLC mvt.. Last time I checked (back when it was a baby), it gained about 1 second in two months. That's better than any quartz or mechanical watch I've ever had.




Shane, I covet your watch! That is a legendary movement, have you posted pictures of it yet.

Jade, the wonderful thing about the Connie is that it has an independently adjustable hour hand so that adjusting for daylight savings or going through timezones is a breeze and does not. Interrupt the movement so literally the only time it is necessary to reset the watch is once every five years when the battery needs changing.. I can live with the display being out 25 seconds after five years!


----------



## immtbiker

Last one, I swear:


----------



## bhd812

you can find the 42mm size used for $1.9k-$2.2K often if you look around. I could of sworn the rumor of the 8500 movement being introduced in that model at this years Basel. The Co-Axial is based on a ETA movement used in this watch, unlike the 8500. either way both are supposed to be great timers. there is a limited Bond edition and a new Liquidmetal  edition in the same size. The leather strap i seen feels cheap but the rubber or Bracelet rock! Watch sits high on my wrist whenever I tried them on, then again sometimes i like that..ok most of the time i like that. they come in black or orange but the black comes in two different versions also. one with orange numbers on the dial, and the one you posted with the white numbers on the dial. come in 42mm or 45mm sizes. the crown on the left is a helium release valve.
   
   
  That is all i know, some peeps in the thread have this watch though...i think


----------



## Mr. B

There are some pretty amazing watches in here.  I just got my first automatic, a Seiko 5 SNZH59.  Previously I've work some cheap quartz watches, most recently a Pulsar I posted here over a year ago.  I suspect my next and final wristwatch will be an Omega Speedmaster Pro.


----------



## HeadphoneOutput

Quote: 





mr. b said:


> There are some pretty amazing watches in here.  I just got my first automatic, a Seiko 5 SNZH59.  Previously I've work some cheap quartz watches, most recently a Pulsar I posted here over a year ago.  I suspect my next and final wristwatch will be an Omega Speedmaster Pro.


 

 Nice. I'm planning on getting an automatic Seiko for my next watch : the Black Monster.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





headphoneoutput said:


> Nice. I'm planning on getting an automatic Seiko for my next watch : the Black Monster.


 


   Yes! I love mine. I wear it almost as often as my Seamaster.


----------



## appophylite

Ah, the Black Monster. I’m this close to snapping up either a Black Monster or Orange Monster, but I’m trying to restrain myself for at least a couple of months. I’m planning on going to South Korea with my dad at the end of March, and when I get there, I’d really like to visit this place one afternoon:
   
http://joongangdaily.joins.com/article/view.asp?aid=2896868
   
http://www.seoulcityblog.com/2010/07/20/jongnos-specialty-shopping-streets/
   
  Apparently, between Jongno-3ga and Jongno-5ga Subway stations, there is a place called ‘Watch and Clock Row’ with stall after stall of rare, antique and hard to find watches, pocket watches and clocks that can be had for bargain prices. I’m very stoked about possibly finding some interesting finds or good deals there, so my money must save itself until I have a chance to see what they have there. At least my wallet will breathe a sigh of relief temporarily


----------



## immtbiker

Being the impulsive guy that I am, I went to Tourneau, just to "look" at the Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean, and for whatever reason, they had a 42mm version instead of the 45.5 mm standard (which was the only thing that was stopping me), because my PAM0112 looked too big on my wrist (forget about the 52mm Oris I was asking about before), and walked out with this new baby:


----------



## ianmedium

Congratulations, it looks wonderful, I love the caseback.


----------



## shane55

Gawd... that Planet Ocean is gorgeous! Yes... congrats.
   
  At our meet, three of us in a row: Seamaster - Planet Ocean - Seamaster. From Omega to Omega.


----------



## leftnose

Nice PO!
   
  I still kick myself that I didn't buy a 2254 Seamaster before they were discontinued but a black PO with black bezel and orange markers is tempting me now.


----------



## immtbiker

Thank you, I am loving it. The pictures don't do it justice. It's really gorgeous.
   
   
  And since I've bought 5 watches over the last 15 years from Tourneau, they knocked $400 off of it, so I got it at at the same price as an unauthorized internet seller, plus they add a 3rd year to the warranty.


----------



## jc9394

With all the auto Seiko talk, I'm looking to pick this up...


----------



## immtbiker

A lefty watch?


----------



## jc9394

nope, still a right hand watch that I know of.  it reminds me of the lefty pam I got before.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> With all the auto Seiko talk, I'm looking to pick this up...


 


   Sweeeeeet.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Thank you, I am loving it. The pictures don't do it justice. It's really gorgeous.
> 
> 
> And since I've bought 5 watches over the last 15 years from Tourneau, they knocked $400 off of it, so I got it at at the same price as an unauthorized internet seller, plus they add a 3rd year to the warranty.


 

 Congrats on the new watch!  BTW, seems as though eventually all Omegas will replace their existing movements with derivatives of the 8500 movement. (Omega's in house design)  Prices seem to be going up as a result too!  Omega grew 35% last year!!


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Is this really true? Can someone confirm this, I keep hearing Omega's are going to go up in price real soon, even the ones out there right now. Or is it just partially true?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





jilgiljongiljing said:


> Is this really true? Can someone confirm this, I keep hearing Omega's are going to go up in price real soon, even the ones out there right now. Or is it just partially true?


 

 That's what my Jeweler told me.


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





jilgiljongiljing said:


> Is this really true? Can someone confirm this, I keep hearing Omega's are going to go up in price real soon, even the ones out there right now. Or is it just partially true?


 


  Not sure about Omega but I heard most European watch are going up due to strong Euro and weak dollar.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> Not sure about Omega but I heard most European watch are going up due to strong Euro and weak dollar.


 


  I don't care what the real reason is.
   
  I'm blaming everything on the recent spike in oil prices.


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> I don't care what the real reason is.
> 
> I'm blaming everything on the recent spike in oil prices.


 
   
  Tell me about it, it cost me over $60 to fill up my car...


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> Tell me about it, it cost me over $60 to fill up my car...


 

 That tells me two things.
  1) you don't live in California
  2) you don't live in California
   
  If you did live out here, that would maybe pay for a tank full on a Prius. A tank for me right now is running $85 or $90. Where I live and work, we're over $4/gal for Premium. Bastards.
   
  Oops... sorry, this is a watch thread. It's raining outside. Um, I'm wearing my Seamaster today. Of course.


----------



## mralexosborn

It cost me well over $50 to fill up my tank...any I ride a push scooter. Damn you Libya! 
   
  Citizen Calibre 8700 today.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> It cost me well over $50 to fill up my tank...any I ride a push scooter. Damn you Libya!
> 
> Citizen Calibre 8700 today.


 


  Hahahah... Libya has nothing to do with it, of course. It's just an excuse. The price was increasing long before mid-east unrests. The oil for the gas currently at the stations was pumped out of the earth and bought over 3 months ago. The current price of oil ($97/barrel) is for April delivery.
   
  And tomorrow I'll probably be wearing my Black Monster or Fortis Cosmo as they are both able to take a beating. I'm going to the tax preparer. I may be pounding on her desk...


----------



## mralexosborn

Haha, I know, but I like how speculators put people into panic which gives companies the "right" to charge more for oil. Libya doesn't even put out enough oil for it to be a quantitative problem but oh well.
   
  Watches, watches, watches.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Haha, I know, but I like how speculators put people into panic which gives companies the "right" to charge more for oil. Libya doesn't even put out enough oil for it to be a quantitative problem but oh well.
> 
> Watches, watches, watches.


 
  I like the watches, watches, watches part. But during the Bush midterm elections, gas came done to around $2. As soon as the Republicans did not take over the house, the prices magically went back to $3.00. Who threw that switch, and why aren't we throwing it now? We are not allowed to talk politics on this forum for the simple reason that it has a history of starting wicked fights.
  I just want to add my 2¢. Libya has 9% of the world's oil perserves and if "how ever you spell his name" starts to burn his own oil pipelnes, gas can go to $8/gallon. 
  Everything has been going up long before the oil situation. All off the things that we buy at the supermarket and clothing stores went up 6% in the last 12 months, and it's just people trying to make a living and keep their business in tact through tough economic times and watches are a luxury that mostly only upper middle class people can buy, and if they can afford to pay $2500 for a watch, the big companies figure that $2750 is not going to stop them.


----------



## mralexosborn

9% is way off. They produce high quality oil that is easier to refine. The US tends to buy this higher grade oil that is the only reason why it would effect us. Gaddafi would not be the one lighting the wells, revolutionaries will. That is just a terrible situation over there with no solution.
  Prices of commodities (wheat, cotton, corn) have skyrocketed since last year. I really hope oil doesn't go with it but I think oil will continue to go up sheerly because of worry. If two sizeable countries can overthrow their governments, what prevents others from doing so? 
   
  Oil production statistics: https://www.cia.gov/library/publications/the-world-factbook/rankorder/2173rank.html


----------



## bhd812

It is good that Omega raises there pricing! Breitling and Rolex also do it once a year or sometimes twice a year, and a lot others do it!
   
  When i bought my Navitimer in 2007 the retail was $5200. now it the Retail on the same exact watch is $7000. Rolex is even crazier though!
   
  But at the end of the day the price increases is what keeps the used pricing up and this is good for owners of the watches. More demand works in favor of course but the price increase helps a lot!
   
  Raymond Weil does not jack their prices so if you want to sell your watch later you won't get as much back as you would if they raised their prices in the mean time.
   
   
  IMMT do you have your sub still? can you do a quick compare between the Sub and the PO? nice watch btw!


----------



## woof37

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> But during the Bush midterm elections, gas came done to around $2. As soon as the Republicans did not take over the house, the prices magically went back to $3.00. Who threw that switch, and why aren't we throwing it now?


 


  Let's not even start to go down this road.  We could do irresponsible cause & effect comparisons all day long.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





woof37 said:


> Let's not even start to go down this road.  We could do irresponsible cause & effect comparisons all day long.


 
   
  Yes, we have to stay away from that conversation.
   
  Billy, you know my Submariner is and always will be my favorite watch. Even though the Seamaster is in the same price range (with discounts) it is a different animal. I like the way that the Submariner movement feels better when rotating the hand and screwing in the crown, but there is a magic that the Planet Ocean has that can't be described. I haven't taken it off since getting it, and I always preferred a rubber band (like my Tag Ti5 and my Bell and Ross Space 3 with a deployment clasp. My wife asked me if I got a new band, and i just answered "no". She probably knows, but is cool enough not to ask.
  It is a new job present to myself, but I am still a child and could have paid of my Honda with that money. I feel that the Seamaster should cost about a grand less, though.I wish that it had a sapphire back, because I love watching the movement in action. Art and precision give me umpteem amounts of satiation. That's what I liked about the Panerai. Out with the old and in with the new (except the wife 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).
  However, if I was a king of a village, I would like a new virgin brought to me every morning, and when we run out of virgins, I'd have to conquer the next village, and so on. But then again, there wouldn't be Submariners and Seamasters


----------



## woof37

Ooh.  Got a Sub LV I can drool over?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Yes, we have to stay away from that conversation.
> 
> Billy, you know my Submariner is and always will be my favorite watch. Even though the Seamaster is in the same price range (with discounts) it is a different animal. I like the way that the Submariner movement feels better when rotating the hand and screwing in the crown, but there is a magic that the Planet Ocean has that can't be described. I haven't taken it off since getting it, and I always preferred a rubber band (like my Tag Ti5 and my Bell and Ross Space 3 with a deployment clasp. My wife asked me if I got a new band, and i just answered "no". She probably knows, but is cool enough not to ask.
> It is a new job present to myself, but I am still a child and could have paid of my Honda with that money. I feel that the Seamaster should cost about a grand less, though.I wish that it had a sapphire back, because I love watching the movement in action. Art and precision give me umpteem amounts of satiation. That's what I liked about the Panerai. Out with the old and in with the new (except the wife
> ...


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Being the impulsive guy that I am, I went to Tourneau, just to "look" at the Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean, and for whatever reason, they had a 42mm version instead of the 45.5 mm standard (which was the only thing that was stopping me), because my PAM0112 looked too big on my wrist (forget about the 52mm Oris I was asking about before), and walked out with this new baby:


 


  Tourneau is a dangerous place to go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Wear it in good health. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  USG


----------



## immtbiker

Yes, it's like being a kid in a candy shop.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Yes, it's like being a kid in a candy shop.


 

 10-4 on that.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Went to the Panerai Boutique to pick up some leather so I decided to take a snapshot of the 24 on the carbon fiber leather strap.


----------



## bhd812

what do they charge for OEM straps?


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Depends on the strap.  Ranges from 200-1500ish.


----------



## maxwinamp

My Titanium Homage Watch.


----------



## dsio

Have a few others, but my favorite at the moment is a vintage 1979 Rolex Submariner with original faded "ghost" bezel, other watches just sit in the box.


----------



## bhd812

Has anyone read the Watch Snob stuff on ask men? He is so funny and damn correct, Hates Panerai but loves Patek and rips on any other brand but with truth and just pure cocky watch humor.
   
  This is one of his writings..
   
   
  Quote: 





> *Dear Mr. Snob,
> 
> I'm sure you know that it is considered appropriate to spend about three months' salary on an engagement ring. Do you have any complementary suggestions for the watch value versus income scale?*
> 
> ...


 
   
  If i ever find the woman to spend the rest of my life with she better be spending $$$$$ on my Patek! lol


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





dsio said:


> Have a few others, but my favorite at the moment is a vintage 1979 Rolex Submariner with original faded "ghost" bezel, other watches just sit in the box.


 


  Sheer class!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





maxwinamp said:


> My Titanium Homage Watch.


 

 I had one of these but sold it when I got a real PAM0112. Does anyone know where to pick up this exact model? I can't find one with a mineral or sapphire back.
  Also,
  Power reserve is cool, but no chrono.. Just plain and clean like this one.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Sheer class!


 


 Yup. x2


----------



## BoneThug

Quote: 





maxwinamp said:


> My Titanium Homage Watch.


 

  
  Where did you grab your militare?


----------



## maxwinamp

Quote: 





bonethug said:


> Where did you grab your militare?


 

 I got it from HK supplier http://www.jacksontse.com/


----------



## woof37

That is totally sharp.  I really like that. 
  
  Quote: 





dsio said:


> Have a few others, but my favorite at the moment is a vintage 1979 Rolex Submariner with original faded "ghost" bezel, other watches just sit in the box.


----------



## BoneThug

Last time I tried the site it was down and couldnt find a used one on ebay.
   
  Thanks, I've wanted one of these for awhile. 
  
  Quote: 





maxwinamp said:


> I got it from HK supplier http://www.jacksontse.com/


----------



## mralexosborn

It says it has the 6497 mov't. Some Panerais have the same one. Does that mean it will keep time just as well and essentially be the same watch sans authenticity? I have never been a fan of replicas, but this isn't a bad deal.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

No


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





dsio said:


> Have a few others, but my favorite at the moment is a vintage 1979 Rolex Submariner with original faded "ghost" bezel, other watches just sit in the box.


 

 1977 wasn't a bad year either.....


----------



## ianmedium

Lovely DJ! I believe that is the linen dial is it not?


----------



## Khanate

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> It says it has the 6497 mov't. Some Panerais have the same one. Does that mean it will keep time just as well and essentially be the same watch sans authenticity? I have never been a fan of replicas, but this isn't a bad deal.


 


  The 6497 is a design. Who manufactures it still matters.


----------



## kingtz

So I'm kinda looking for a new watch for myself. I'm thinking about getting a Seiko kinetic of some sort that's under $200 and for mostly casual or work wear. Nothing super formal or anything. Does anyone have any suggestions for some good review sites?


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





kingtz said:


> So I'm kinda looking for a new watch for myself. I'm thinking about getting a Seiko kinetic of some sort that's under $200 and for mostly casual or work wear. Nothing super formal or anything. Does anyone have any suggestions for some good review sites?


 


  Check out the 'Affordable' Sub-Forum on Watchuseek.com. You'll find all kinds of recommendations and reviews over there.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





appophylite said:


> Check out the 'Affordable' Sub-Forum on Watchuseek.com. You'll find all kinds of recommendations and reviews over there.


 

 +1, excellent advice. Also, at that price point try to buy off the net, if where  you are is anything like in Canada it is mainly not good stuff availible for that price in stores, fashion watches and such!


----------



## woof37

What he said.  Plus http://www.pmwf.com/
  
  Quote: 





appophylite said:


> Check out the 'Affordable' Sub-Forum on Watchuseek.com. You'll find all kinds of recommendations and reviews over there.


----------



## kingtz

Thanks for the recommendations, I'll check out those sites. And yeah, I'm definitely going to be buying online. When I said $200, I meant getting a $400 watch for that price from someplace like amazon.


----------



## maxwinamp

Bought from Amazon.
   
  Citizen Eco Drive with NATO Strap


----------



## bhd812

Well i did the hour ahead tonight on a few watches and seen the Rolex Milgauss on the minute and the last time i set it was Late December when i first bought it...That is an amazing timepiece! It was running about 10 seconds behind.
  Quote: 





maxwinamp said:


> Bought from Amazon.
> 
> Citizen Eco Drive with NATO Strap


 


 I love Nato straps and i am more of a quick deployment guy myself. There are lots of different colored Natos out there, check out the James Bond color mixs also..really cool and pretty cheap to change the look of the watch if you want.


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





maxwinamp said:


> Bought from Amazon.
> 
> Citizen Eco Drive with NATO Strap


 

 As Billy says, NATO and ZULU straps are amazing!. I have 4-5 at home, and they are the quickest/easiest way to quickly change the appearance of a watch without losing functionality. In fact, I feel much safer with the watch on a good NATO than on a rubber/silicone/leather strap now.


----------



## shane55

Being that most of us visiting and posting here have multiple timepieces, a question.
  Somewhat OT, but not.
   
  I say... pick a time and stick with it. DST, Standard time, I don't care. The powers that be need to just make up their mind and quit having millions of people jerked around twice a year for an arcane and outdated practice.
   
  I have too many timepieces to mess with and it really screws up my bio-clock. That, and my dog doesn't quite understand.


----------



## bhd812

I agree and i also am for 24 hour time instead of using 12 hour.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Being that most us us visiting and posting here have multiple timepieces, a question.
> Somewhat OT, but not.
> 
> I say... pick a time and stick with it. DST, Standard time, I don't care. The powers that be need to just make up their mind and quit having millions of people jerked around twice a year for an arcane and outdated practice.
> ...


 
  AMEN brother!


----------



## revolink24

kwkarth said:


> AMEN brother!




Heck, I could do without timezones. Let's all convert to GMT. Why do arbitrary numbers have to correspond to the degree of outside light?


----------



## appophylite

Daylight savings is completely unnecessary in this day and age. That said, it did get me out of 1 hour of work last night, so it does occasionally have its benefits


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  That would work quite well for me.  Count me in!!


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Lovely DJ! I believe that is the linen dial is it not?


 

 Yes it is.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Why do arbitrary numbers have to correspond to the degree of outside light?


 

 Apparently they don't if they can just be changed because someone determines it so. They seem to want it both ways. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  So Arizona and Hawaii actually have it right.
   
  Now, let's work on getting this idiocy repealed.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Set up a Pelican travel watch case last night for an upcoming Vegas trip.  I figure I carry everything else in Pelican cases so why not watches.


----------



## mralexosborn

There is something very shady but very Bond-esque about carrying watches in a Pelican case. I like.


----------



## shane55

Nice Pelican...
  And nice carbon fiber on the Panerai.


----------



## immtbiker

Does anyone in this thread, know what time it is?


----------



## revolink24

Early enough that you probably shouldn't be on Head-Fi, assuming you're still in the same time zone I am.


----------



## immtbiker

I worked a 20 hour day Monday, and was up at 5 a.m.to catch a flight from Raleigh/Durham. I paid my dues.
   
  I went from 84° weather to 32°, in just 500 miles (1 1/2 hours by plane). Freaking weird.
  All of their Cherry Blossoms and Dogwoods were in full bloom already. It's unusually warm there, this March.
   
  Sorry for the OT.


----------



## Borat

My Orient Mako came in today. I still have to get it fitted so here it is in the box (plastic and tag still on the bracelet): 
   

   

   
  This is my first automatic and the first watch I've owned that wasn't a cheap quartz (Swatch, Guess, Kenneth Cole). I mean, it's still cheap compared to your guys' Rolex, Omega, Patek Philippe, and A. Lange & Sohne (!), but I'm just starting out.


----------



## shane55

For 'just starting out' you've gotten yourself a great looking watch. Congrats!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Does anyone in this thread, know what time it is?


 

 Daylight slaving time?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





borat said:


> My Orient Mako came in today. I still have to get it fitted so here it is in the box (plastic and tag still on the bracelet):
> 
> 
> This is my first automatic and the first watch I've owned that wasn't a cheap quartz (Swatch, Guess, Kenneth Cole). I mean, it's still cheap compared to your guys' Rolex, Omega, Patek Philippe, and A. Lange & Sohne (!), but I'm just starting out.


 

 Nice watch!


----------



## roadcykler

25 or 6 to 4.
  Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Does anyone in this thread, know what time it is?


----------



## Kees

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Does anyone in this thread, know what time it is?


 
  Yes, I do, but always too late.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





roadcykler said:


> 25 or 6 to 4.


 

 Introduction. Simply one of the best... ever!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Daylight slaving time?


 

 Freudian slip, perhaps?
   


  Quote: 





roadcykler said:


> 25 or 6 to 4.


 

 Excellent one. Especially, if it's Saturday, in the Park.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Freudian slip, perhaps?


 
  No, intensional pun.  I wonder what sort of watch Freud wore?
  
  Edit:  Oh no!  One just came to mind and I would never be able to post a picture of it here.... LOL  Those of you who are real familiar with watches, I'm sure know which one I had in mind.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> No, intensional pun.  I wonder what sort of watch Freud wore?
> 
> Edit:  Oh no!  One just came to mind and I would never be able to post a picture of it here.... LOL  Those of you who are real familiar with watches, I'm sure know which one I had in mind.


 

 Seen it. It's a hand-wind.


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> No, intensional pun.  I wonder what sort of watch Freud wore?
> 
> Edit:  Oh no!  One just came to mind and I would never be able to post a picture of it here.... LOL  Those of you who are real familiar with watches, I'm sure know which one I had in mind.


 


  Whatever it was I wonder if it was a gift  from his mother!


----------



## Raguvian




----------



## vpivinylspinner

Got some new shoes for the B&Rs in the mail today so I decided to do a fashion shoot.  Sharkskin on the watch and vintage bomber jacket out in front.


----------



## ianmedium

^ Love the Bell and Ross and great Straps!
   
  Talking of straps. I have been on the hunt for a rolled gold or Gold filled (Same thing really!) Vintage Speidel twistOflex strap for my vintage Bulova Accutron Tuning fork watch and today I found a NOS one in original box going for a steal!
   
  Should be here in a week so will post some pictures of it attached to the Accutron, till then here is one of my watch and some of the sellers images!


----------



## yeaman

Willing to trade my UE18 for a watch. PM me with offers.


----------



## arnesto

Long time lurker, first time watch picture poster.


----------



## revolink24

Looks like a nice Flieger. ETA-2824, I'm guessing?


----------



## arnesto

Yes, 2824 Swiss. I kind of like the sound, it has a loud ticking sound and when you wind it up, you can hear all the cogs meshing.


----------



## shane55

Nice Flieger indeed!
  Solid workhorse movement.


----------



## revolink24

Yep. One of my favorite Fliegers is the Stowa, and that also uses 2824 while being considerably more expensive, from a quick googling.



Sure, I'm a bit of a Stowa fan, and that is one gorgeous watch, but I think you made a good deal on that Flieger for the price. The Stowa is nearly $800.

That said, I still wish I had bigger wrists, so I could have this beauty. As it is, I'll have to stick with the 36mm Antea KS.



And the best part:


----------



## shane55

Ah... the Unitas. Simply gorgeous. Always wanted something with a Unitas movement. I'd be tempted to wear it upside-down just to look at the back all day long...


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Ah... the Unitas. Simply gorgeous. Always wanted something with a Unitas movement. I'd be tempted to wear it upside-down just to look at the back all day long...


 
  You mean you're not supposed to do so?


----------



## Mercuttio

I honestly like the back more than the front! I'd totally wear it back-side up.
   
   
  Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Ah... the Unitas. Simply gorgeous. Always wanted something with a Unitas movement. I'd be tempted to wear it upside-down just to look at the back all day long...


----------



## TopspinTEC

Rolex President that I found in my Dad's closet.  I've been talking to him if he thinks I should become a watch guy and he started bragging about this.  He has a few Seikos? too and an 1800s railroad pocket watch made of gold and ivory on the inside.  Beginning to think he worked for the mafia or something. . .


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





topspintec said:


> Rolex President that I found in my Dad's closet.  I've been talking to him if he thinks I should become a watch guy and he started bragging about this.  He has a few Seikos? too and an 1800s railroad pocket watch made of gold and ivory on the inside.  Beginning to think he worked for the mafia or something. . .


 

 The dial face appears to be rotated catywhompus counder clockwise by 5 degrees or so.  That's not right.  Is that an optical illusion or am I seeing things?


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> The dial face appears to be rotated catywhompus counder clockwise by 5 degrees or so.  That's not right.  Is that an optical illusion or am I seeing things?


 


  No, your right, it is off center!


----------



## TopspinTEC

Yes, he said he dropped it shortly after buying it! haha  That's what he gets for running around with it I suppose.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





topspintec said:


> Yes, he said he dropped it shortly after buying it! haha  That's what he gets for running around with it I suppose.


 
   
  What kind of band did it originally come with?


----------



## TopspinTEC

A leather one.  He said he doesn't like the feel of metal links on his skin. He bought it sometime in the late 60s, but the design doesn't look much different from modern ones


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





topspintec said:


> A leather one.  He said he doesn't like the feel of metal links on his skin. He bought it sometime in the late 60s, but the design doesn't look much different from modern ones


 
  You need to get a band that's about 2mm wider than the one that's on it to fit it properly.


----------



## TopspinTEC

I'll take that advice, but I first have to find money to get it in working order.  Any idea how much that would cost?  I'm assuming it's pretty messed up.  I doubt I'll be wearing it much.  I'm a university student and I'd probably get mugged in Columbus :s  I'm looking at a nice, vintage Hamilton to get at about $120 on eBay though


----------



## ianmedium

Quote: 





topspintec said:


> I'll take that advice, but I first have to find money to get it in working order.  Any idea how much that would cost?  I'm assuming it's pretty messed up.  I doubt I'll be wearing it much.  I'm a university student and I'd probably get mugged in Columbus :s  I'm looking at a nice, vintage Hamilton to get at about $120 on eBay though


 


  If you send it to an RSC (Rolex service center) then I think for Gold day dates it is around $6-700. But seeing the age of your watch I would recommend Independent Rolex watchmakers. I just did a quick google and found this one in Cincinnati that services Rolex
  http://www.ohiowatchrepair.com/watch_repair_services
   
  I do not know what they are like though!
   
  I recommend joing Timekeepers forum, they are a great bunch of folks and I am sure the Americans will be able to recommend someone near you!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





topspintec said:


> I'll take that advice, but I first have to find money to get it in working order.  Any idea how much that would cost?  I'm assuming it's pretty messed up.  I doubt I'll be wearing it much.  I'm a university student and I'd probably get mugged in Columbus :s  I'm looking at a nice, vintage Hamilton to get at about $120 on eBay though


 

 Hard to say.  Too many variables in this equation right now.  You gan get a band from many places.  You need to decide if you're going to buy a genuine Rolex band or another third party band.  Faces on genuine Rolex watches are pretty easily replaceable, so maybe it won't take much to fix it.  Does it keep time currently?


----------



## 129207

Does anyone in here know of a watch that has a similar styling to the Bell & Ross watches but doesn't cost an arm and a leg? Stealthy, almost military, big dials, bulky, build like a tank. Max $150. Would love to have lume and a comfortable rubber strap. Watch preferably all black with light blue accents. 
   
  I know there are a lot of Chinese replicas out there but they seem hardly worth the while. Especially those with fake dials. *sigh* Or are there any decent inspired-by's/tributes out there? Know of a good seller? 
   
  Thanks guys! <3


----------



## ianmedium

negakinu said:


> Does anyone in here know of a watch that has a similar styling to the Bell & Ross watches but doesn't cost an arm and a leg? Stealthy, almost military, big dials, bulky, build like a tank. Max $150. Would love to have lume and a comfortable rubber strap. Watch preferably all black with light blue accents.
> 
> I know there are a lot of Chinese replicas out there but they seem hardly worth the while. Especially those with fake dials. *sigh* Or are there any decent inspired-by's/tributes out there? Know of a good seller?
> 
> Thanks guys! <3




I don't have experience of this brand personally but they have been going for a while and seem to have a good reputation for build and performance as well as customer service, Swiss movements and not crazy prices!
http://www.debaufre.com/collection.html


----------



## 129207

Thanks for the suggestion but my budget is $150. Those are all around $600.


----------



## davesmith

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Casio-MQ-24-7BLL-Analogue-Resin-Strap/dp/B000JNKABW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1302188984&sr=8-3
   
  I got this 2 weeks ago. Its beautiful. I always used to like large heavy metal watches but this has been a really nice change! Plus, 'retro' style Casios are so cool right now.


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Does anyone in here know of a watch that has a similar styling to the Bell & Ross watches but doesn't cost an arm and a leg? Stealthy, almost military, big dials, bulky, build like a tank. Max $150. Would love to have lume and a comfortable rubber strap. Watch preferably all black with light blue accents.
> 
> I know there are a lot of Chinese replicas out there but they seem hardly worth the while. Especially those with fake dials. *sigh* Or are there any decent inspired-by's/tributes out there? Know of a good seller?
> 
> Thanks guys! <3


 

 If you're willing to go with Chinese, Parnis makes a replica of the Bell & Ross watches that can be had with shipping for under $100 and it works rather well for the money. Sounds exactly like what you are after and you can find them doing a little bit of searching on Ebay.
   
  If you want a low price with the style you are requesting and some really powerful lume, Invicta makes the Russian Diver and it sounds right up your alley. Invicta are a bit hit or miss with QC, but I haven't had a problem with the couple of Invicta watches I've purchased.


----------



## 129207

Oh look what I bumped into while checking out the Parnis watches: http://store.taowatch.us/TAO-GMT07.aspx


----------



## Jonnip

TRASER watches.
  I have an Omega and a Traser. Has the always glowing vials inside as well, sapphire (sp) glass. 
   
  very very good watches, very well made very strong will take any amount of abuse.

  
  Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Does anyone in here know of a watch that has a similar styling to the Bell & Ross watches but doesn't cost an arm and a leg? Stealthy, almost military, big dials, bulky, build like a tank. Max $150. Would love to have lume and a comfortable rubber strap. Watch preferably all black with light blue accents.
> 
> I know there are a lot of Chinese replicas out there but they seem hardly worth the while. Especially those with fake dials. *sigh* Or are there any decent inspired-by's/tributes out there? Know of a good seller?
> 
> Thanks guys! <3


----------



## Borat

Where can I pick up a good and cheap spring bar removal tool and band link removal tool?


----------



## ianmedium

borat said:


> Where can I pick up a good and cheap spring bar removal tool and band link removal tool?




This company is great. I got their cheap spring bar tool a couple of years ago and it is still going strong.The page below also has link removal tools but if your links are screwed in then a good quality jewelers screwdriver set from your local DIY store should do the job, just make sure the blade on the screwdriver is the right size to prevent burring!
http://www.chronoworld.com/new/products.php?cat_id=5&p_cat_id=42


----------



## ianmedium

My vintage Speidel rolled Gold bracelet came today, I think it matches my over40 year old accutron quite well, what do you think?


----------



## Borat

Thanks. 
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bhd812

So i was checking a few of the many Rolex blogs out there the other day and came to one that listed all the people who were well known and wore a Rolex in the past. I mean we see the paid ambassadors for brands and we always see famous stars wear watches but this Blog listed people in our past, and surprisingly So true historically historic people that changed the world wore a Rolex! Did you know the Dali Lama and Pope John Paul II wore a Rolex? how about Dr King?. All the past presidents and amazing people actually had a Rolex on...Which to me is just weird but awesome because i am so in love with the Milgauss! haha


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> *All the past presidents *and amazing people actually had a Rolex on...Which to me is just weird but awesome because i am so in love with the Milgauss! haha


 

 Yeah, I want to see Lincoln's Submariner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  (Just kidding... I know what you meant, I just couldn't help myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## bhd812

Yeah i worded that wrong, haha!


----------



## Mercuttio

Beautiful! I have my grandfather's gold Omega Bumper on a similar Speidel... an older one. I've been thinking about getting a new one, has the link been posted to where you bought this yet?
  
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> My vintage Speidel rolled Gold bracelet came today, I think it matches my over40 year old accutron quite well, what do you think?


----------



## smuh

While I was happy enjoying my headphones I had to find myself another hobby and ended up with...
  Rolex 16570 Explorer II (black dial)
 Rolex Submariner 14060
 Tag Heuer Carrera Chronograph CV2015 (blue dial)
   
  and my latest acquisition a Tag Heurer Aquaracer 500m (silver dial)
   

   
   
  It is quite rare, at least here in Germany and the silver dial version is even harder to come by.
   
  If anybody is interested in, I can post pictures of the other watches too. The Explorer II is currently on a cordura strap, the Submariner on a Bond nato strap 
   
  And this hobby went as crazy as my head-fi purchases, in the last 3 years I went through at least 15 watches (Nomos, Omega, Mido, Tag Heuer, Longines, Hamilton and a few others).
   
  All of the four are keepers, I like the classic Rolex's and the sporty Tag's.


----------



## shane55

^^^^ That TAG is sweeeeet !
  Congrats.
   
  What is the size?


----------



## smuh

Thanks 
   
  The case is 43mm without the crown / Thats 1.69 inch if I can trust google.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Got the new winders in today so I had to unload everything and decided to take some group shots of some of the Divers.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





vpivinylspinner said:


> Got the new winders in today so I had to unload everything and decided to take some group shots of some of the Divers.


 
  Sweet!


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





vpivinylspinner said:


> Got the new winders in today so I had to unload everything and decided to take some group shots of some of the Divers.


 

 Im digging the LE, i could only wish i could trade that for my Movado


----------



## ianmedium

mercuttio said:


> Beautiful! I have my grandfather's gold Omega Bumper on a similar Speidel... an older one. I've been thinking about getting a new one, has the link been posted to where you bought this yet?




Here is a link to the sellers ebay site, he also operates a web business. Cannot recommend him highly enough, fast shipping and huge range of the highest quality NOS I have seen. Good prices as well considering the quality. Mine came in it's original box and he supplies approriate high quality spring bars with each bracelet.
Look under yellow gold and you will see the expanding bracelets!
http://stores.ebay.com/timesofplentyvintagewatchbands

Usual thing.I have no connection with the seller other than happy customer!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





borat said:


> Where can I pick up a good and cheap spring bar removal tool and band link removal tool?


 
  Actually you can get them cheap right around the corner from where I live, among other places.
http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=watch+repair

  And another place around the other corner from me:
http://www.thewatchprince.com/Accessories-Tools-Care


----------



## smuh

the missing pictures...
   
  Tag Heuer Carrera CV2015
   

   
   
  Rolex Explorer II on a Cordura Strap

   
   
  Rolex Submariner on Bond Nato


----------



## Borat

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Actually you can get them cheap right around the corner from where I live, among other places.
> http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=watch+repair
> 
> And another place around the other corner from me:
> http://www.thewatchprince.com/Accessories-Tools-Care


 

 Thanks for the tip.
   
  I actually ended up buying a mini 3.5" tool with push pin on one end and spring bar fork on the other through eBay. It worked fine, but I highly recommend anyone who needs a similar tool to spring (haha) for the full size version. I didn't anticipate how stubborn some of the band link pins would be on my bracelets and it took considerable force to push them out using the push pin. The short 3.5" length made it difficult to grip the tool with enough force to accomplish the task without almost stabbing my hand with the opposite fork end side.
   
  But it was worth the effort because now my Orient Mako, Seiko 5 Flieger, and Edifice Casio "Navitimer" (haha) are all rocking NATO and Zulu straps.
   
  Orient CEM65001B Black Mako on the "Original Bond" NATO:
   


   
  Seiko 5 SNK805K2 on black NATO:


   
  Edifice Casio EF527D-1AV on Black Zulu:
   


   
  I also like the look of stainless steel bracelets, but these NATO/Zulu one-piece straps are just so comfortable. I really like not having to feel the steel case backs on my wrist and the lighter weight. Plus they look really sharp for casual wear.


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





smuh said:


> the missing pictures...
> 
> Tag Heuer Carrera CV2015
> 
> ...


 

  
  This thread is so weird, just weird that when i start thinking of certain watches someone posts about those watches right around the same time.
   
  Last saturday i got to thinking i really am in love with the Milgauss as a daily wearer and was thinking of doing a 40mm Rolex for a work watch in the future. For work watches i love Nato bands and actually was looking into a used Explorer ii or no date sub on a Nato...crazy!
   
  how did you like the two watches? how was the timing and feel of both with the Nato?


----------



## smuh

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> This thread is so weird, just weird that when i start thinking of certain watches someone posts about those watches right around the same time.
> 
> Last saturday i got to thinking i really am in love with the Milgauss as a daily wearer and was thinking of doing a 40mm Rolex for a work watch in the future. For work watches i love Nato bands and actually was looking into a used Explorer ii or no date sub on a Nato...crazy!
> 
> how did you like the two watches? how was the timing and feel of both with the Nato?


 



 Ha, I love all of my four watches and all of them are keepers. As I said before, I bought and sold a lot until I bought my first Rolex (Explorer 2) then I sold the rest of my collection and got the Submariner. The EX2 is "only OK" on Nato, but is great on the Cordura strap. The Submariner is just perfect with a Nato, very classy, sporty and they are both becomming a more day-to-day watch if not on the bracelet - at least for me.
  Both of my Rolex's are more then 15 years old, both have the Tritium dial and the Submariner bezel is slighly fading into a dark blue instead of the original black.
   
  They still keep perfect time and only got serviced once 2-5 years ago. One pro with Nato and Cordura straps is that you can replace them very quickly depending on your mood 
   
  The Milgauss was also on my list, but I can't really imagine it on a Nato. I like the version with the green saphire the most - or of course the vintage versions which I cannot afford / or at least not afford wearing 
   
  The other pro of Rolex watches is their value, all other watches I have previously owned lost (a bit) of the value when I sold or traded them which is the total opposite for most if not all Rolex models.


----------



## shane55

Stupid admiration post...
  In response to the images posted above:
   
  Explorer II - Stunning. Always wanted one of these. Cordura strap looks great.
  Submariner - Ditto above comments... Nato look is classic. Brilliant.
   
  Orient - Wonderful looking watch... The Nato is great here too.
  Seiko 5 - Simple, elegant. Great look all around, and a real workhorse.
   
  Congrats to you both on owning such great watches.


----------



## smuh

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Stupid admiration post...
> In response to the images posted above:
> 
> Explorer II - Stunning. Always wanted one of these. Cordura strap looks great.
> ...


 


  And if you were considering a Rolex before, pull the trigger  You won't forget them and will always want one - so no need to try to resist


----------



## fx101

I am so glad I found this thread! I myself am quite the watch lover. My favorite? The IWC Portuguese Automatic With anodized blue hands (steel). If only the version in platinum wasn't so obscenely priced... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The movements that IWC produces are spectacular and are, in my opinion, as well built as those by Vacheron Constantin.


----------



## bhd812

is it just the picture or is the Lugs of the watch really hanging over your wrist? how big is that watch or how small is your wrist?


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> is it just the picture or is the Lugs of the watch really hanging over your wrist? how big is that watch or how small is your wrist?


 

 x2, it looks like that face is way to big for your hand
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love watches with blue handles.


----------



## fx101

Actually the lugs lie just flush with my wrist. Admittedly, the watch is ~44mm so it is definitely meant to be large. On the other hand, it actually looks just as big as my Panerai Luminor automatic which is 2mm smaller (admittedly with a bulkier case).


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Added a couple more Divers to the collection this week.
   
  The first is the Doxa 750T GMT Divingstar. 
   

   
  And then the Watch-u-Seek Forum Dive Watch Project Watch.
   

   
  Both are far more capable Dive watches than I will ever need but I seem to be on a Dive Watch kick lately.


----------



## JohnRichard

My two favorites.  LumiNox  Series 300 (Discontinued), and Breitling Montbrillant.   I wear the LumiNox every day, usually in harsh conditions (working), but I give the Breitling a good workout too.


----------



## amanp

I really want an Orient Automatic, but no luck looking in London, England 
   
  I have a Rotary Editions 500B (auto) - keeps time well, kept within a minute over 2-3 weeks. Picked it up fairly cheap and it does look freakin stunning. (Kinda richard mille meets IWC engineer screws), but the deployment clasp is useless, as it is easy to accidentally open, and it has no safety lock on the clasp 
   
  Im looking at one on the Limes watches or Archimede SportTaucher or something from Archimede), basically something with a slightly better more fluid auto movement. (And at the price, the Orient's seem a steal!) any other suggestions? what are the Invicta diver watches with the miyota movement like?


----------



## TopspinTEC

My wrist dimensions are very small at
  150 mm around
  40mm for the top, flat surface of my wrist.
  Picture:


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!






   
   
  So yeah, I'm looking for a low profile, casual watch.  Does anyone have a Skagen like this http://www.amazon.com/Skagen-433LSLB-Black-Leather-Watch/dp/B0000C9ZDF ?
   
  My budget is anywhere from 50-80 I guess.


----------



## roadcykler

I ordered this watch a couple of weeks ago and am patiently awaiting it's arrival. It will be my first Russian watch but maybe not my last. It's a Komandirskie K-34 and I just really like that gray face. Maybe tomorrow. (As a long time Cub fan I've conditioned myself to always hope for "next game", "next year", "tomorrow" and so on).


----------



## sharkz

Quote: 





amanp said:


> I really want an Orient Automatic, but no luck looking in London, England
> 
> I have a Rotary Editions 500B (auto) - keeps time well, kept within a minute over 2-3 weeks. Picked it up fairly cheap and it does look freakin stunning. (Kinda richard mille meets IWC engineer screws), but the deployment clasp is useless, as it is easy to accidentally open, and it has no safety lock on the clasp
> 
> Im looking at one on the Limes watches or Archimede SportTaucher or something from Archimede), basically something with a slightly better more fluid auto movement. (And at the price, the Orient's seem a steal!) any other suggestions? what are the Invicta diver watches with the miyota movement like?


 
  I have a blue Orient Mako I got from a friend and wear pretty much every day. Its a great watch for the money. Looks great, has been durable so far, and keeps good time. I had been looking at more expensive models, but this has kept me happy for the time being. If you could find one, I can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Decided to put on some NATOs for the weekend.


----------



## jerry007

<3 My watches


----------



## Tinola

Wow, those watches look nice!


----------



## jerry007

Thank you, as you can see I'm pretty much into automatics


----------



## immtbiker

Not sure why, but I know I am in the minority here, but I think that the NATO straps, cheapen the look of an expensive watch. YMMV.


----------



## ianmedium

immtbiker said:


> Not sure why, but I know I am in the minority here, but I think that the NATO straps, cheapen the look of an expensive watch. YMMV.




+1. Never been a big NATO strap fan,always found them uncomfortable and get dirty after a couple of wears. Also, not a big fan of wearing militaria. I works for it's intended function but does not outside that function. Great thing though is each to his own and if you like wearing your lings on NATO more power to you, makes the world a more interesting place EH!


----------



## vpivinylspinner

Yeah, I think they are a decent option when you do not want to go with the bracelet.  I typically would have everything on leather but that seems wrong with divers.  I do not like rubber so the best option for casual is the NATO.


----------



## jerry007

Silly question, I've never used a NATO strap. Doesn't it absorb sweat, much more easily than the leather strap?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





jerry007 said:


> Silly question, I've never used a NATO strap. Doesn't it absorb sweat, much more easily than the leather strap?


 
  Perfect for desert or marine environments.


----------



## kentamcolin

Quote: 





fx101 said:


> I am so glad I found this thread! I myself am quite the watch lover. My favorite? The IWC Portuguese Automatic With anodized blue hands (steel). If only the version in platinum wasn't so obscenely priced...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  I was just thinking you're either a nine year old with hairy wrists or man that's one big watch!  Seriously though, I like big watches and this one is beautiful!  Excellent taste.


----------



## roadcykler

After spending a couple of decades in the Air Force, I'm with ya there. I'm glad I did but that part of my life is in the past and I don't care if I ever wear anything camo or military-looking again.  
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





jerry007 said:


> Silly question, I've never used a NATO strap. Doesn't it absorb sweat, much more easily than the leather strap?


 


  It's been my experience with my leather straps vs NATO straps, that both easily absorb sweat and can pick up fantastic amounts of grime, but the NATOs tend to hold up to it better and disperse said moisture quicker than the leathers do. My leather straps are always deteriorating faster than my NATO straps.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





roadcykler said:


> After spending a couple of decades in the Air Force, I'm with ya there. I'm glad I did but that part of my life is in the past and I don't care if I ever wear anything camo or military-looking again.


 

 What about these? 1,2


----------



## ianmedium

roadcykler said:


> After spending a couple of decades in the Air Force, I'm with ya there. I'm glad I did but that part of my life is in the past and I don't care if I ever wear anything camo or military-looking again.




That was where I was coming from as well! Years of being made to wear something puts you off wearing it for choice!


----------



## Borat

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Not sure why, but I know I am in the minority here, but I think that the NATO straps, cheapen the look of an expensive watch. YMMV.


 


  Not if you do it right...
   
  http://i51.tinypic.com/oa7pzb.gif


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





borat said:


> Not if you do it right...
> 
> http://i51.tinypic.com/oa7pzb.gif


 

 Ha!
  A couple issues here.
  1) He's wearing a NATO strap with a tux. A WHITE tux to boot!
  2) The strap is about 4mm too small, and looks unstable and a little goofy.
   
  Taking all that into consideration... it still is 007, and it's simply smashing! There really wasn't much he could do wrong...


----------



## roadcykler

The first one is okay but I'd get a different strap. The second ones are a fine looking bunch of watches. I don't see anything there that would ID someone with the military. 
  
  Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> What about these? 1,2


----------



## Aart

I have a Stowa Antea 365, never leave the house without it. Has survived multiple snowboard trips and skateboard sessions  Should really find some time to take some pictures, I think it looks better now that you see that the watch has some history (I obviously haven't gone easy on it).


----------



## revolink24

Another Head-Fier with an Antea! Awesome! They're great watches.


----------



## CEE TEE

A friend of mine is waiting for his *Stowa* and his *Nomos Glashutte*. 
   
  I hope I don't like them.  I don't need another hobby right now!!!
   
unsubscribed!
   
Trying to be happy with Seikos and Orients and Citizens.  (Orient is supposedly 50% owned by Seiko.)
   
I got one of these as a gift with black face- friend said he found it for about $38 on eBay.
   

   
It's inexpensive but I love it.
   
*The cool thing is the black face has a very shallow guilloche that looks like the alternating foam pattern in a soundproofed room or anechoic chamber...*
   

   
   
   I'll see if I can get a picture of it with a macro lens tonight in case anyone wants a good, inexpensive watch...


----------



## immtbiker

I have 6 of these, strategically placed around my livingroom, and although they have improved the noise reverberations in the room exponentially, I am upset because the foam is now starting to deteriorate quite badly and falling apart all over my carpet.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> I have 6 of these, strategically placed around my livingroom, and although they have improved the noise reverberations in the room exponentially, I am upset because the foam is now starting to deteriorate quite badly and falling apart all over my carpet.


 
  Turn your ozone generator off!!


----------



## Mambosenior

I gave up wearing a watch when I realized that it could prevent me from being in the right place at the right time. Now my little 30-40 wind-up toys are in a bank vault unable to make anyone late or early.


----------



## CEE TEE

Okay- it's a stretch to go from anechoic insulation to the guilloche on my ($38) Orient but it satisfies my new audiophile sensibility nonetheless:
   


   
  Quote:


cee tee said:


> *The cool thing is the black face has a very shallow guilloche that looks like the alternating foam pattern in a soundproofed room or anechoic chamber...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cifani090

^^^ Really nice pictures, it almost wants me to buy the same watch


----------



## CEE TEE

^Thanks, here's my friend's new Nomos Glashutte:


----------



## jerry007

A pair of fine looking time pieces! Nice! :-D


----------



## shane55

CEE TEE. You amaze me.
  Great pics, and you described that dial perfectly!
   
  And as much as I hate to say it, your friends Nomos is pure junk. Please send it to me immediately so that I can dispose of it properly.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  That's a gorgous movement! Nice decoration.
   
  cheers.


----------



## Eric_C

$38? Is that a typo? Please say it isn't a typo.
  
  Quote: 





cee tee said:


> Okay- it's a stretch to go from anechoic insulation to the guilloche on my (*$38)* Orient but it satisfies my new audiophile sensibility nonetheless:


----------



## Borat

When that Groupon $7 for $15 in eBay bucks deal was going on I was able to score really good deals on my Orient and Seiko watches.


----------



## Joelc87

Here's my day watch.  Tag F1.  I've got an Omega Speedmaster too but that's at home right now so I'll have to grab a picture of that later.


----------



## CEE TEE

The Orient was found for me by the same friend who now has that Nomos.
   
  They are currently on Amazon with blue face for $107 but mine was found with black face for $38 on eBay.
   
_I give my friend headphone stands and Grado cases and he throws a watch my way when he sees a good deal (he really doesn't need more Orients when he is starting to pick up German Bauhaus pieces)..._
  
  Quote: 





eric_c said:


> $38? Is that a typo? Please say it isn't a typo.


   
   
*Thanks,  @Shane55 for the nice comments!*


----------



## vpivinylspinner

After spending the day spinning some vinyl, I decided to do some snapshots with some watches.


----------



## CEE TEE

Now THAT is a nice Bell & Ross...great combo of finish and band.


----------



## Joelc87

Eh I'm jealous... B&R and Panerai are the two watch brands I like the most but will probably never buy cause they're a tad outside my price range.


----------



## roadcykler

Probably bad form to quote your own post but "tomorrow" (May 4th) turned into May 11th but I finally got it. It's listed at 42mm but I'm not sure what part they measure for that size. It's the biggest watch I own but it's not huge like some of those ridiculous things are, and it's got a nice heft to it. The butterfly clasp is a first for me and took me a couple of tries to figure out how to properly close it. 
  Quote: 





roadcykler said:


> I ordered this watch a couple of weeks ago and am patiently awaiting it's arrival. It will be my first Russian watch but maybe not my last. It's a Komandirskie K-34 and I just really like that gray face. Maybe tomorrow. (As a long time Cub fan I've conditioned myself to always hope for "next game", "next year", "tomorrow" and so on).


----------



## Eilatan

Anyone know of a nice steampunky watch that looks good on a girls wrist? XD


----------



## apnk

One of my G's, GW6900 and a Sinn U1:


----------



## revolink24

Very cool Sinn.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Very cool Sinn.


 

 x2. Indeed... love my Sinn.
   
  Here's my (favorite) G & Sinn.


----------



## revolink24

Shane, your collection of black dial chronographs never ceases to amaze.  They are all similar, but at the same time they're all unique and absolutely beautiful. I just wish I had the wrist size for automatic chronos. As it is, 40mm watches are just a bit too big for my wrists, and that seems to be the low end of quality automatics (size-wise) these days....


----------



## rasmushorn

vpivinylspinner said:


> After spending the day spinning some vinyl, I decided to do some snapshots with some watches.




Great idea! Beautifull pictures and great watches.


----------



## CEE TEE

@roadkcykler: love the band and grey face of that Russian watch!
   
  apnk and shane55:  I'm going to have to look into the Sinns...think I like the brushed casing.


----------



## shane55

@ revolink... Yeah, thanks. Sure; redundant to some extent, but as you well know, we have collections of closed cans, iems, etc. All with their own special gift or personality.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Heh... I'm also one of those who tends to order the same thing at frequented restaurants.
   
  Mike Kobold partnered with Herr Sinn to produce his first couple watch lines. The original B (like this one) had the Sinn 'S' on the crown.
   

   
   
  @ CEE TEE. That new avatar is really... um... Well, it's got the hair down perfect!!
  Hey, yes, the Sinns are some tough buggars too. VJ 7750 workhorse & Ti cases with that sand-blasted finish. I really like the look. Understated. Matte.
   
  Here's the back of the Sinn...


----------



## CEE TEE

Cool, thanks for a picture of the movement.
   
  I haven't been a huge fan of the diver but these have a modern feel (and love the exhibition back) so I'm interested!


----------



## immtbiker

We should have a loaner program with the nicer watches. Find someone that you trust, both of you like each other's watches, and have a 1 month limit.
   
  How else can you wear a nice watch that you don't necessarily want to keep, and it it would be a stressful, expensive purchase. 
  Two members that have $5K or above watches could enjoy wearing a nice watch that they wouldn't normally shell out the cash for, but have an equivalent watch in their collection.
  I would be willing to loan my Bell and Ross, Submariner, Tag Ti5, or Planet Ocean for something equivalent. Of course, without stating the obvious, they would have to be treated better than if it were your own.
  We do it with equipment, so why not watches? The shipping is cheaper.


----------



## revolink24

Wow, what a great idea! (It also seems that you're quite trusting.) I wouldn't be a likely candidate for participation (my most expensive watch is around $600) but it would be cool to hear others impressions.


----------



## Aart

You are either:
   
  - going to get scammed
  - looking to scam people
  
  Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> We should have a loaner program with the nicer watches. Find someone that you trust, both of you like each other's watches, and have a 1 month limit.
> 
> How else can you wear a nice watch that you don't necessarily want to keep, and it it would be a stressful, expensive purchase.
> Two members that have $5K or above watches could enjoy wearing a nice watch that they wouldn't normally shell out the cash for, but have an equivalent watch in their collection.
> ...


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> We should have a loaner program with the nicer watches. Find someone that you trust, both of you like each other's watches, and have a 1 month limit.
> 
> How else can you wear a nice watch that you don't necessarily want to keep, and it it would be a stressful, expensive purchase.
> Two members that have $5K or above watches could enjoy wearing a nice watch that they wouldn't normally shell out the cash for, but have an equivalent watch in their collection.
> ...


 
  I like the idea, and it would be fun, but inevitably, it would incite me to spend more money I don't have.


----------



## revolink24

aart said:


> You are either:
> 
> - going to get scammed
> - looking to scam people




You obviously need to spend more time around here before posting such inane and ignorant posts. Loaner programs generally work out pretty well here, but they're generally only open to older, highly regarded members (most of which have already met in person). The idea that Aaron is looking to scam anyone is just ridiculous.


----------



## Aart

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Only wanted to point out that "Aaron" might be a bit naive. Watches are a different ballgame.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Hm.  I have a Seiko kinetic watch.  Doesn't have a perpetual calendar though, which kind of sucks.  But the kinetic charging mechanism works like a charm.  (It's a quartz)
   
  Can't find pictures of it anywhere on the internet though and I'm too lazy to post pictures of it myself.   I did drop it at one point though (like a meter or so onto a soft carpet) and the kinetic charging mechanism got a bit...gummy and jammed occasionally and sometimes the watch just stopped by itself.  But it seems to have gotten better now.  (I hope...but it's still disconcerting that it actually stopped.  It happened twice, and I had to hit it to get it started again.)
   
  The crystal is scratched though. D:  I'm so bummed about that.  I went snorkelling with it on once and somehow it got scratched...never touched it up against anything either.  And since then one or two other scratches have showed up...it's extremely distressing.  Though I'm pretty sure it's just a glass crystal...so it's not technically a "crystal" then.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





aart said:


> Only wanted to point out that "Aaron" might be a bit naive. Watches are a different ballgame.


 
  Nieve Aaron ain't.


----------



## GrandZechs

Well I don't have anything too expensive but I like my odd watches.


----------



## GrandZechs

Here is my fave


----------



## DaBomb77766

Oooh.  Binary watch.  I kind of want to make an arduino watch some time.


----------



## GrandZechs

It's not binary actually, it uses single led's for the hours and minuets. Hours in a single column on the left and minuets in single rows starting at the bottom. Its 10:41 in the pic, If your talking about the blue one.


----------



## immtbiker

You have 15 posts, and have been a member since March 2011.
  You have no history here, nor do you know mine, so, the only advice i can give you without pointing out all of my accolades in my 12 year history here, 
  Is that you should do your research before even attempting to make such a naive statement here on Head-Fi.
   
  Naive and ridiculous statement that you made. You would definitely not be considered for the program.
  
  Quote: 





aart said:


> You are either:
> 
> - going to get scammed
> - looking to scam people


----------



## monoethylene

Does this one fit in this thread..?


----------



## revolink24

Sure, we like G Shocks here.


----------



## monoethylene

So, it is more the yessss-effect instead of money  sounds good..
   
  Actually I have had also the 25th anniversary ltd edition but sold it because I only need one watch..


----------



## Joelc87

Here's my Omega Speedmaster.  It's not the "moon watch" it's a Speedmaster Date.  Runs on an ETA 7750, automatic movement.  Model 3210.50.00.


----------



## Eric_C

Oh what the hey, here's 2 pics ('shopped and taken with my lowly iPhone, sorry)


----------



## revolink24

Two very cool watches. I might pick up a Seiko 5 as a daily workhorse.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Just pulled out my awful point-and-shoot camera and took a picture.  Sorry for the rather horrific quality, the camera has a rather powerful zoom lens and isn't well-suited for up-close macro shots.   Unfortunately, don't have a better camera to use at the moment.
   
  (Ew, chromatic aberration.)


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Two very cool watches. I might pick up a Seiko 5 as a daily workhorse.


 


  Two? It's the same watch, just front and back views.


----------



## revolink24

I was referring to the Seiko and the Speedmaster.


----------



## CEE TEE

I LOVE MINE!  If your model number has "k" in it = made in Korea.  if "j" in it, made in Japan.
   
  I think I got mine for about $115 and the fit/finish is so superb for the dosh...those look good from an iPhone!
  Quote: 





eric_c said:


> Oh what the hey, here's 2 pics ('shopped and taken with my lowly iPhone, sorry)


----------



## Eric_C

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> I was referring to the Seiko and the Speedmaster.


 

 D'oh. Stupid me.
   


  Quote: 





cee tee said:


> I LOVE MINE!  If your model number has "k" in it = made in Korea.  if "j" in it, made in Japan.
> 
> I think I got mine for about $115 and the fit/finish is so superb for the dosh...those look good from an iPhone!


 

 Yeah it's a fab watch. I say I need to wear it more so that it gets charged, but really, I just enjoy any excuse to don it more often. Mine's made in Japan, btw.
  US$115? Is yours the large face or the small face version?


----------



## CEE TEE

I think it is 38mm...didn't know there were two sizes!

EDIT: Supposed to be 41mm, but seems more like 40-ish. Need calipers.


----------



## Eric_C

CEE TEE: Mmhm. Here's an image I found online (may be slightly different from our models, since I hear Seiko likes to make little tweaks to the line-up without saying much about it)

   
  You'll notice the crown is placed at 3 o'clock for the larger face, and 4 o'clock for the smaller.


----------



## CEE TEE

Got the larger case...and a case of "matchy-matchy":
   

   
   
  Okay, time to come clean.  I only have four cheapies.  *Audio is #1.*
   
  BORING or _"Consistent"_?  
   
You Decide:
   

   
  Dang, my razor and car match too..._and my hair._


----------



## Eric_C

Haha, I like it!


----------



## Aart

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> You have 15 posts, and have been a member since March 2011.
> You have no history here, nor do you know mine, so, the only advice i can give you without pointing out all of my accolades in my 12 year history here,
> Is that you should do your research before even attempting to make such a naive statement here on Head-Fi.
> 
> Naive and ridiculous statement that you made. You would definitely not be considered for the program.


 

 Oh no, I'm so sorry you feel offended, please reconsider me for the program ... or something like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Back on topic:
   
  I was so sure my next watch was going to be a schauer kulisse (was not sure which version though):

   

   
  Now I see Stowa released a Flieger Chrono, wow, I think this thing looks so frigging sexy:


----------



## Eric_C

Aart, with all due respect I think you're getting off on the wrong foot here, and the sarcasm runs counter to what this thread and this forum are about: our common loves for audio, headphones, and (in this case) watches.
   
  Back on topic, those are some great-looking watches and great photos. Did you snap them yourself?


----------



## revolink24

They look like they're taken from the Stowa website.


----------



## Aart

Quote: 





eric_c said:


> Aart, with all due respect I think you're getting off on the wrong foot here, and the sarcasm runs counter to what this thread and this forum are about: our common loves for audio, headphones, and (in this case) watches.
> 
> Back on topic, those are some great-looking watches and great photos. Did you snap them yourself?


 

  
  Hey, listen, didn't mean to offend anyone. All I meant with my first post was:
  Careful trading watches, it is very easy getting fakes and watches have a HUGE target audience compared to the handful of headphone enthousiasts. I've seen well respected people do stupid things when the stakes get high enough.
   
  On topic: I'm considering buying one of those.


----------



## revolink24

Stowa makes lovely watches, go for it.  I've been partial to the Marine Original, but those Fliegers are awfully puurrrdy.


----------



## Eric_C

Yes Aart, take one for the team. (Get the white one please)


----------



## shane55

CEE TEE...
  I happen to appreciate your 'color' choices very much.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  It's how I choose my watches and dogs.
   
  And while we're on this subject... here's my 5. Sorry for the horrible shot.


----------



## radonsg

Poor quality from my mobile phone.


----------



## CEE TEE

FYI, Stowa has been a bit delayed in production lately because ETA was not sending out movements on time. Stowa takes ETA movements and "finishes" them or "customizes" them for their watches. Nomos builds their own complete in-house movements.

@shane55- I'm on TapATalk so I have to look at you pic a little later...can't wait!!

EDIT: Couldn't wait!! That is a cool 5! Shane...we've got some of the same taste!


----------



## sapipa177

Just joined, I've been looking through the 390+ pages in the past day and I'm loving the pictures and how you all seem to be so into your time pieces.
   
  I love watches because they are truly a man's jewelry, but I do not have the means of "collecting" all the watch I wish I can. AND I don't think I can part ways with my hard earned cash for watches that cost more than my mortgage payment, car payments I can understand but when a clock (watch) on a cow (leather) cost in the range of a small used car, I have a problem with it. There's just so much better things I (personally) can do with the money. for those who spend god knows how much on a Patek, AP, VC, or whatever is out there with ridiculous prices. I have no idea how you do it (mentally, not financially)! Just because you can splurge doesn't mean it's not an absurd amount of money for a watch. The real ones that I have rarely gets worn because I'm afraid to scratch it. Then you have to worry about servicing them 5-8 years down the line. *shiver*
   
  I'm gonna confess that I have a few "knock-offs / fakes / frauds / replicas" because I just like the looks of these watches. I CAN afford to splurge and buy ONE or TWO of these a year, but at the same cost I can get all of them and more as a fake and still have plenty left over, since I like the look more than the movements I got fakies. In terms of accuracy, I know all of them have the correct time at the end of the day..and even up to a week when I wear one that long andI'm not going to sweat over the +/- few seconds since I wear a different one every day or two anyway....BUT I have one HORRIBLE Rolex (Folex) Day-Date Presidential that looses 20 minutes within 24 hours. That thing is truly junk.
   
  I'l take some picture of my watches and post them up real soon....please don't bash me too hard for the knockoffs!


----------



## revolink24

Soooo many good, cheap watches out there that aren't knockoffs. Seiko, Orient, and Citizen among others make some awesome watches under $100.


----------



## monoethylene

And all show the time ..


----------



## CEE TEE

^TOTALLY.  I think this is THE time to be up on your "Orients" and Seagull movements...the Seagull full in-house brand is going up in price now as an indicator.
   
  ETA is going to stop providing movements to everyone (lots of Swiss and German makers use full ETA or partial ETA movements- including Panerai).
   
  So, the Seagull and other chinese movements may be going up in price methinks...
   
  If you need a good, inexpensive watch- now might be the time to get a Seagull S16 movement in something.
  
  Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Soooo many good, cheap watches out there that aren't knockoffs. Seiko, Orient, and Citizen among others make some awesome watches under $100.


----------



## sapipa177

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Soooo many good, cheap watches out there that aren't knockoffs. Seiko, Orient, and Citizen among others make some awesome watches under $100.


 

 Oh I know, I have Citizen, Seiko and Invicta, looking at the Orients these past few days. I'm not saying there are no good watches. my Casio, suuntos, timex, etc all tell the time too, my 20 year old Swatch automatic runs perfectly fine. but I've always wanted to own a...let's say Rolex Daytona because of the look but never wanted to fork over that kinda money. Invicta has one that looks like a daytona, but quartz movement wasn't attractive.


----------



## sapipa177

Quote: 





cee tee said:


> ^TOTALLY.  I think this is THE time to be up on your "Orients" and Seagull movements...the Seagull full in-house brand is going up in price now as an indicator.
> 
> ETA is going to stop providing movements to everyone (lots of Swiss and German makers use full ETA or partial ETA movements- including Panerai).
> 
> ...


 
  RE: ORIENTS vs. INVICTA
   
  which is better in terms of movement. the Invicta I have is a Japanese Miyota not swiss, what is Seagull?


----------



## immtbiker

I have the Seiko 5 with the crown by 4 o'clock, and it hasn't worked since I bought it. It loses 15 minutes a day. I'll have to check the serial to see where it's made. I have 2 other Seikos with no problems.


----------



## DaBomb77766

...I see my watch must be considered too cheap/crappy to be looked at here. 
   
  I must say though, its spec for accuracy isn't nearly as good as a normal battery powered quartz watch.  Anybody know why this is?


----------



## CEE TEE

@DaBomb:  quartz watches beat $1500 automatic watches but I really dislike the battery/quartz watches.
   
  Much prefer the machines or the solar Eco drives.
   
  Should confess now though that the Seiko 5's can run as much as 40 seconds fast per day, which is much more than many of the Seagull movements...which can be as low as 2-5 seconds a day in some $100-$200 Seagull watches.
   
  There is a +/- adjustment arm in the Seiko but that takes practice and the dang Seiko 5's are <so sealed> that a friend scratched his 5 casing trying to get it open.
   
  A solar, atomic Casio can be had for decent $ and you can set all of your watches by it...

    
  Quote:


sapipa177 said:


> RE: ORIENTS vs. INVICTA
> 
> which is better in terms of movement. the Invicta I have is a Japanese Miyota not swiss, what is Seagull?


 

 From what I understand, Orient is ~50% owned by Seiko and makes their own movements.  The Mako is very well-regarded and I have seen the finish in person.  Fantastic detail and quality and heft...
   
  The Invicta can have Miyota and some limited models can have ETA (Swatch Group) or Rona (I think).
   
  Seagull makes movements that are inexpensive but well-regarded workhorses like the ST-16 Seagull movement that is purchased by many other brands and put into their watches.
   
  Seagull now also makes their own line which is really spotty in the design dept. but is getting better and is really accurate and fantastic in the movement's durability.  They have some rather expensive flagship offerings for a Chinese maker that has always offered value movements.
   
  Not sure whether the Seagull or the Miyota is necessarily better but I have a watch with a Seagull movement and I don't think you can go wrong with one.
   
  Maybe others can chime in and help add to this dialog?


----------



## Uncle Erik

DaBomb, a lot of the quartz watches are overdone and have too many unnecessary features and over-the-top styling. They might be accurate, but I'm not into garish displays. Unfortunately, the most refined designs are mechanical. If I could find a subtle quartz, I'd consider it seriously.

My daily wear watch is a Sinn 656. There's no nonsense there and it's pretty accurate. My dress watch is a late 1940s Zenith handwound. It just has a simple cream dial with gold batons and hands. As classy a design as Patek, Audemars and IWC, but inexpensive and very accurate.

If you're hung up on accuracy, consider one of the old Bulova Accutrons. Not a modern one. Those are classy and keep time wonderfully. I have a few and love the way they hum.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Well, again, here's mine.  It's not THAT overstated, though the gold accents do stand out just a little too much for my tastes.  Still, it was a gift from my parents so I can't exactly complain. 
   
  It's a quartz powered watch with a kinetic regeneration system.  I really love the way the mechanism rumbles inside when I move it.
   
  I've always wanted one of those solar powered watches from Citizen though, the eco-drive.  I like the idea of solar power, and there's less to go wrong than a kinetic system like in mine...I've had issues with it before after accidentally dropping it a short distance.  Of course, me being as reclusive as I am, it'd probably never charge when I'm inside all day and run out of batteries. 
   
  Still though, my watch is pretty accurate.  I travel enough that I have to worry more about setting it accurately for the time zone rather than just resetting it when it drifts a bit.  I've never seen it gain or lose more than a minute in one month.  Though I do usually have to adjust the date every month since the calendar isn't perpetual...which is a pain.


----------



## ianmedium

uncle erik said:


> DaBomb, a lot of the quartz watches are overdone and have too many unnecessary features and over-the-top styling. They might be accurate, but I'm not into garish displays. Unfortunately, the most refined designs are mechanical. If I could find a subtle quartz, I'd consider it seriously.
> 
> My daily wear watch is a Sinn 656. There's no nonsense there and it's pretty accurate. My dress watch is a late 1940s Zenith handwound. It just has a simple cream dial with gold batons and hands. As classy a design as Patek, Audemars and IWC, but inexpensive and very accurate.
> 
> If you're hung up on accuracy, consider one of the old Bulova Accutrons. Not a modern one. Those are classy and keep time wonderfully. I have a few and love the way they hum.




how about this one Erik? 


I got this one back in 2009 just before they ended production and replaced it with plain old quartz movements (a backward step for the price I think!). 

It is a Thermocompensated perpetual calendar movement and my particular one is accurate to 4 seconds a year though Omega quote 10. 
I loved if for the simple elegant dial. it has an independently adjustable hour hand so one can adjust for daylight savings or timezones without affecting accuracy. With the perpetual calendar there is no need to worry about leap years or short months. I love things that have hidden depths, complexity on the inside and simplicity out side so know one knows except me!

Oh yes, and i agree with the Accutron Statement. I have one from 1970 and it hums to perfection and maintains just under a minute a month accuracy even after all these years!


----------



## CEE TEE

@DaBomb...looks like you got both!  Quartz accuracy and kinetic power.  That's cool.  I just don't enjoy the battery changing thing.
   
  The Eco-Drive can supposedly hold up to 6 months charge and I don't know if interior lighting can help with the charging but my guess is that you can't be too reclusive to have one, LOL.
   
  @ianmedium:  those are nice and 4 seconds a year is amazing.  A lot of the design on the 1970 Bulova face will never be out of style...


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





cee tee said:


> @DaBomb...looks like you got both!  Quartz accuracy and kinetic power.  That's cool.  I just don't enjoy the battery changing thing.
> 
> The Eco-Drive can supposedly hold up to 6 months charge and I don't know if interior lighting can help with the charging but my guess is that you can't be too reclusive to have one, LOL.
> 
> @ianmedium:  those are nice and 4 seconds a year is amazing.  A lot of the design on the 1970 Bulova face will never be out of style...


 


  Haha, yeah, I think that my kinetic watch can hold about that much charge too.  I wonder what kinds of overcharge protection circuits it has though?  It'd be kind of awful if using it while it's fully charged is actually damaging it.  I'd assume it'd have something to protect the battery though.
   
  Also, what's with this expensive watch anyway? 
   
  http://www.amazon.com/IWC-IW504207-Portuguese-Tourbillon-Watch/dp/B001L13UJA/ref=sr_1_1?s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1306030418&sr=1-1
   
  I've never even heard of that company.  But then again, I know nothing of nice watches and probably don't even belong in this thread.


----------



## shane55

Well DaBomb,
  IWC is a maker of some of the finest watches. It's an old Swiss company out of Schaffhausen. I am lucky enough to own one...
   
  It's no Portu, but it'll due.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Yes, Constellations are wonderful watches! My father got one for college graduation back in the 60s. And I just recalled that I have a tuning fork Constellation somewhere in the collection. Its movement is dead, but the dial and hands are mint and the case is nice. Needs a new crystal, though. I also snagged a NOS replacement movement for it. Still need to get it in to my watchmaker to put it back together.

I love the old 214 Accutrons. I have two (real) Speaceviews with factory chapter rings and two Astronaut models. There's nothing quite like the hum and smoothly rotating second hands. The history of them is wonderful, too. The 214 was used for all the Apollo system clocks and they were used as clocks in satellites throughout the 60s and 70s. Even cooler, the consumer versions are nearly the same thing as what went into space. Back in the 60s, _every_ geek had an Accutron. In addition to engineers and astronauts, Elvis wore an Astronaut and Hunter S. Thompson had a Spaceview.

IWC is one of the handful of very highly regarded Swiss makers, up there with Patek, Audemars, Vacheron, and Jaeger-LeCoultre (who made a lot of watches for some famous brands). My Zenith is on the second tier. Not as prestigious or valuable, but nicely made and I have no shame wearing it around hardcore watch geeks.

Another model that doesn't get a lot of attention is the Longines Ultra-Chron. It runs at 36,000 beats per hour (2-3 times as fast as a normal watch) and was the last gasp of traditional watchmaking before tuning forks and quartz took over. I found one for $20 at a junk store some years back. Very accurate and it ticks like a demon. Great watch and they're still affordable.

Finally, another underappreciated brand is Eterna. Their Eterna-Matics are fine watches, available on a budget. They're better known in Europe, but their five bearing automatic movements are the basis of ETA movements that are in something like 90% of mechanical watches today. If you want a nice auto for $100-$200, an Eterna-Matic is a great choice.

I'm not planning to buy more watches any time soon, but will eventually buy a top-tier handwound in 18k one of these days. I was always prejudiced towards automatics, but that old Zenith is a joy to own. Winding it is fun and never a bother.


----------



## Aevum

as for the orient VS Invicta.
  Orient by a mile.
  the mako is a cheap workhorse. but the new Mforce diver might be listed at 720 bucks en orientwatchusa. but usualy you can find coupons to reduce the price between 30 to 50%.


----------



## Borat

Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> Also, what's with this expensive watch anyway?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/IWC-IW504207-Portuguese-Tourbillon-Watch/dp/B001L13UJA/ref=sr_1_1?s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1306030418&sr=1-1
> 
> I've never even heard of that company.  But then again, I know nothing of nice watches and probably don't even belong in this thread.


 

 Damn shipping. I would've bought it but that $9.95 pushed it right out of my budget.
   
  Anyone else who wants to snatch that up, you better hurry it appears they only have 1 left in stock. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  You'd think the least they could do is throw free shipping in there. It's not like it's a big heavy item.


----------



## Joelc87

$88,000 is actually relatively cheap for a Tourbillion watch.  Tourbillions were invented to rotate the escapement wheel once per minute to try and negate the "crown up" "crown down" loss of seconds in mechanical watches.  Breguet and Vacheron make a few as well as Jaeger, but they're all in the 100's of thousands.


----------



## sapipa177

TODAY May 23, 2011 ChronoShark has a Citizen Ec-Drive Watch for $119
    www dot chronoshark dot com


----------



## CEE TEE

^^Thanks for that deal link...it also looks a lot like the watches we've been posting.


----------



## revolink24

And if you think Tourbillons are expensive, try shopping for some minute repeaters....


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote: 





joelc87 said:


> $88,000 is actually relatively cheap for a Tourbillion watch.  Tourbillions were invented to rotate the escapement wheel once per minute to try and negate the "crown up" "crown down" loss of seconds in mechanical watches.  Breguet and Vacheron make a few as well as Jaeger, but they're all in the 100's of thousands.


 


  Ehh not really.  There are fine tourbillons that go at auction for ~$20k.  I'd say a more ballpark figure for most tourbillons is 40-60k new.


----------



## drewjp

I just got rid of this one to add funds to my upcoming IWC purchase. I was very sad to see it go...it was the watch that made me fall in love with watches.
   
  Seiko Samurai Ti:


----------



## Bigburger

Hey guys, I'm a complete newbie to the watch scene...thought I'd get some quick advice here rather than starting a new thread!

Firstly I wanted to know what I need to look out for when buying secondhand. I'm looking to get an Omega Constellation. The model number is 1512.40 iirc. Appears to be in good condition and as far as I know, the watch was originally purchased in 1998. I can get it for about $700...would that be a good price? (its a quartz movement) Also, what tends to happen to the value of these watches over time?

Finally, I'm having a tough time deciding between automatic or quartz. Basically, which tends to have fewer issues over time? I want something that won't require too much maintenance or too much expenditure in the future.

Any advice appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## notmuchcash

I can't imagine spending $700 on a quartz watch, but it would be far less maintenance. Should only need a new battery every few years. Each has it's own appeal. My personal choice would be automatic, but I can understand wanting a beautiful watch that isn't much fuss. A good quartz movement should keep going practically forever. My daily wear is a Seiko quartz that is 30 years old. No problems beyond needing new lume(glowing stuff on the hands)


----------



## shane55

@ notmuchcash...
  I hear ya. But I've spent much more than that on quartz watches. One thing that is a must... if when you look at it, your heart skips a beat and you think it's one of the most beautiful or wonderful things you've ever laid eyes upon, it's worth what you are easily willing to pay.
  If not... $700 is way too much money.


----------



## mralexosborn

Any recommendations for a sub $1000 dressy automatic? Something Caltrava or vintage Seamaster esque would be nice.


----------



## revolink24

How about a vintage Seamaster?


----------



## mralexosborn

The cost of getting it maintained is something unknown to me. If that wasn't the case I'd be all over one.


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> Any recommendations for a sub $1000 dressy automatic? Something Caltrava or vintage Seamaster esque would be nice.


 

 If you have a friend in India who can post as look-out for you and have about $20 in your pocket, you could pick up an HMT Sona 
   

   
  14K gold plating and available in either gold, white or black face. It's a manual though, not automatic


----------



## ianmedium

mralexosborn said:


> Any recommendations for a sub $1000 dressy automatic? Something Caltrava or vintage Seamaster esque would be nice.




There is this excellent Seiko for just under half that. Lovely movement and excellent build quality and the seller is well respected on the watch forums and very easy to deal with!

http://www.seiyajapan.com/product/S-SARB072/SEIKO-Automatic-Watch-6R15-SARB072.html


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Wow, a beautiful watch.  Too bad it doesn't have a perpetual calendar though...at least it doesn't say anything about that.  That's the biggest problem I have with my current watch.


----------



## CEE TEE

Funny...I would like the Seiko "Cocktail Time" better:  http://www.seiyajapan.com/c=rxeKSqR3Fgg7OEHZj70b3DXq2/product/S-SARB065/SEIKO-Mechanical-SARB065-Cocktail-Time.html
   
*SEIKO Mechanical SARB065 Cocktail Time*
   

 Mr.Sinobu Ishigaki collaboration.
 He was champion of 2005 BACARDI& MARTINIGrand Prix.
 His bar website
  http://www.ishinohana.com/home200610.html 
 This time Seiko & Ishigaki-san collaborate to produce watches.
  
Ha!  I may even have been to this bar- near Roppongi/Tokyo Mid-Town/Aoyama:  http://www.ishinohana.com/home200610.html
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> There is this excellent Seiko for just under half that. Lovely movement and excellent build quality and the seller is well respected on the watch forums and very easy to deal with!
> 
> http://www.seiyajapan.com/product/S-SARB072/SEIKO-Automatic-Watch-6R15-SARB072.html


----------



## Uncle Erik

mralexosborn said:


> Any recommendations for a sub $1000 dressy automatic? Something Caltrava or vintage Seamaster esque would be nice.





bigburger said:


> Hey guys, I'm a complete newbie to the watch scene...thought I'd get some quick advice here rather than starting a new thread!
> 
> Firstly I wanted to know what I need to look out for when buying secondhand. I'm looking to get an Omega Constellation. The model number is 1512.40 iirc. Appears to be in good condition and as far as I know, the watch was originally purchased in 1998. I can get it for about $700...would that be a good price? (its a quartz movement) Also, what tends to happen to the value of these watches over time?
> 
> ...


For $1,000, see if you can find a stainless vintage IWC automatic. Some go in that price range. Terrific watch with a good pedigree.

You should also be able to find quite a few Omega Constellations in that range. They're classic, but not as highly-regarded as an IWC.

And, really, consider a handwound watch. I thought having one would be a pain, but I instinctively wind it when I have down time and actually enjoy winding it. Maybe you'd enjoy it, too.


----------



## fx101

I second the IWC (secondhand). I own an aquatimer and it's one of the best watches I own in terms of build quality and clean design. The aquatimer is super easy to read, when paired with the titanium bracelet is super sleek and can be worn with a suit, and like all IWC's (I also own a Portuguese in rose gold) are incredibly reliable. If you can find a used one in your price range, jump all over it. If not, some older IWC pilots can go for around $1000 at times. These are all top tier movements.
   
  I'm in the boat that I only want one more watch... an A Lange & Sohne chronograph. Can I justify $15k+? That's the problem.... O_o
  
  Quote: 





uncle erik said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ianmedium

i had not thought about vintage as most folks don't like that for some reason, me, I love vintage!

I have found this site to be good, I am not connected to them in anyway apart from customer.
http://www.darlor-watch.com/


----------



## kwkarth

I want a Top Gun DoppelChronograph real bad.


----------



## drewjp

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I want a Top Gun DoppelChronograph real bad.


 

 x2 
   
  I'm saving up for a Mark XVI right now. Almost there!


----------



## mralexosborn

Thanks ianmedium for the website link.


----------



## bhd812

I am thinking at the end of this year maybe early next year i sell the Rolex, Breitling, and Zenith and buy a Patek 5167. I want to move up a bit but not so sure if i want to rid my wrist of three awesome watches for one watch i never seen in life yet..ugh
   
  This summer my goal is to see a 5167!!


----------



## ianmedium

mralexosborn said:


> Thanks ianmedium for the website link.




No worries, vintage watches are wonderful!

Not sure if this has been shown here before, it has done the rounds on the watch forums and is a great video on watch collecting. If you are British you will recognize the celebs, if not then the two actors, Felicity Kendell and Trevor Eve are much loved and very famous actors in the UK.

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrO1fx7l0Yc&feature=player_embedded/VIDEO]


----------



## musicman59

This is the one in my sights next.... Breitling Bentley GMT


----------



## kwkarth

I enjoyed that programme very much, thanks!
   
  Quote:
   

  from: *ianmedium*

  No worries, vintage watches are wonderful!

 Not sure if this has been shown here before, it has done the rounds on the watch forums and is a great video on watch collecting. If you are British you will recognize the celebs, if not then the two actors, Felicity Kendell and Trevor Eve are much loved and very famous actors in the UK.


----------



## bhd812

that was the best 30mins of video on watches i seen! thanks


----------



## ianmedium

Hey guys.
Am on my iPad at the moment but I posted the link on my MacBook Pro but on the pad I can't see the link! Is it still there? If not I will re post it!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Hey guys.
> Am on my iPad at the moment but I posted the link on my MacBook Pro but on the pad I can't see the link! Is it still there? If not I will re post it!


 
  Yup, it's still there.


----------



## ianmedium

Great! Thanks Kevin, it must be an iPad thing then!
I have watched This programme so many times, I love it when the guy says about how he knows it is platinum and does not care if anyone else does not, shows a real collector. Would love to see Henry Dent Brocklehurst collection the next time I am in the UK. Will see if I can find some more videos, I know there are a few more I have seen that might be of interest!

You can find Tom bolts site here if you want to buy that Sultans Daytona, it is still for sale!

http://www.watchguru.com/WatchGuru


----------



## Phos

I find Seiko to be a hard brand to research, they have a bunch of regional exclusive things that you can get in other countries, then they have the spring drive watches which they're weird about for some reason.  No particular reason for bringing this up, just because. 
   
  I think what me and a lot of other people who post in threads like this away from quartz watches is the stepping motor.  These little stepping motors practically seem like an afterthought.  Technically, as long as it has 60 steps or a ratio to it via gearing or whatnot, it doesn't affect accuracy.  Come to think of it, I think most stepping motors have 240 positions, so there's probably a 4:1 gear between the motor and the face.  Probably the most immediate turn off is how the second hand never seems to land right on the dot.  Technically there's no benefit to it landing on the dot, but it it is so obviously meant to do so that it bugs me. 
   
  These stepping motors also tend to make sound.  some make a "chock" sound, others make a "snik" sound, but if I can hear it with my shoulder relaxed an my elbow at 90 degrees, its too loud.  I had a Seiko with their kinetic movement, which was even worse.  Like an automatic, it uses motion to power itself, it uses it to charge a battery.  This gizmo made a surprising amount of noise. 
   
  There's also a certain disingenuousness to an electronic device that it imitating a mechanical one.  come on, you couldn't come up with a creative way to use electricity to rotate a pointer?  No one has even bothered trying to come up with a way to make it happen smoothy*?  I'd probably use a contained magnetic field and a voice coil like device to make a circular motion, kind of like a hard drive arm.  It could maybe even be switched every pulse.  Come to think of it, a magnetic actuator would make a heck or a retrograde pointer. 
   
  *The spring drive is more machine than man now more mechanical than quartz.


----------



## Uncle Erik

Phos, if you want a smoothly sweeping second hand, buy an old Accutron. One with a tuning fork. The 214 models are collectible and increasing in value, but the 218 models are often affordable. They're tough as nails and have a lot of personality, too.


----------



## happybuns




----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





happybuns said:


>


 


  Very nice.
   
  Quick question, guys - is it possible to, at a reasonable price, replace the glass crystal in a watch like mine (the Seiko I posted earlier) with a nicer one made of, say, sapphire?  Mine has some scratches in it that are rather distressing...


----------



## laxx

What's everyone's thought on the big price increase on the 2011 Omega Seamasters? 8500 movement and ceramic, but priced just shy of $6,000 for the base model.


----------



## Uncle Erik

DaBomb, find a local watchmaker. Crystals are usually easy to replace, but I don't know how much it would cost.

laxx, my guess is that Omega is trying to move into the high end. But $6,000 is too much. That's enough to buy a vintage Patek, Audemars or Vacheron. If you really want an Omega, get an old pie-pan Constellation. Nice watches and they only seem to appreciate.


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Quick question, guys - is it possible to, at a reasonable price, replace the glass crystal in a watch like mine (the Seiko I posted earlier) with a nicer one made of, say, sapphire?  Mine has some scratches in it that are rather distressing...


 

 As Uncle Erik says, find a local watchmaker and get a quote. I have only one local watchmaker so he can charge pretty much what he wants for repairs on watches. IIRC, he charged me about $35 to do a standard glass crystal replacement once, and quoted me about $100 for a sapphire crystal replacement that I ended up not needing, because when he inspected the watch, he realized the 'scratches' were just to the AR coating on the crystal.


----------



## ianmedium

Or you could ask to have a plexi glass crystal replacement and then when you get scratches you can just polish them out with a dab of Silvo!


----------



## radonsg

happybuns said:


>




Whahaha. ROD present, courtesy of mindef


----------



## immtbiker

Speaking of Seamasters, I have a problem where once or twice a week, I lose 15-20 minutes while I sleep if I don't wear the watch for weeks at a time. If I work really hard at my job, physically, it stays on time. But if I leave It alone for a week and then wind it, and then just travel that day, that night I lose minutes.
I'm pretty sure that it's the position of the crown that I am using to hand wind but no matter what position that I pull it out to, when it's dead I can't get it to even start moving the second hand.

Can anyone who has one, help me out? I think that it's the same position as when you rotate backwards for the date.


----------



## ianmedium

That's not good! Even if you do not wear it for a while it should still maintain at least COSC (if it is COSC spec!). From your description I am wondering if it is the main spring gone? If your moving the watch a lot at work it will maintain tension so keep time but the inactivity and then losing such a large amount sound like it is this. I had something similar many years ago and it turned out to be a broken mainspring.

Contrary to popular belief that is quite a rare thing to happen!

How old is the watch?


----------



## roadcykler

And it's not even summer yet!  (Yes, I know you meant in real life but I couldn't resist). 
  Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> I am thinking at the end of this year maybe early next year i sell the Rolex, Breitling, and Zenith and buy a Patek 5167. I want to move up a bit but not so sure if i want to rid my wrist of three awesome watches for one watch i never seen in life yet..ugh
> 
> This summer my goal is to see a 5167!!


----------



## happybuns

Just MRed, half of the guys didnt get theirs, :mad: all around. lol.


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





roadcykler said:


> And it's not even summer yet!  (Yes, I know you meant in real life but I couldn't resist).


 

 HAHA! I really dig this Patek out of all the Pateks I could afford. I want something in the 40mm size and something that just works well on a 31 yearold wrist. I like this one because it looks different then the classic Patek, like owning a Rolex with a lightning bolt on the dial. Is this your watch? if so how thin is it in life, like really Patek thing or just right?


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> How old is the watch?


 

  
  3 months, and it's been happening since the onset. Perhaps a visit to Tourneau is in order. I can't find my book. I really think that I'm not hand winding it in the right position.
   
  And BTW. are people saying that the watch I paid $3300 for is now $6000 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   


  Quote: 





roadcykler said:


> And it's not even summer yet!  (Yes, I know you meant in real life but I couldn't resist).


 


  That watch is absolutely beautiful! Just my style.


----------



## ianmedium

I am not sure what movement you have but here is a PDF for the seamaster, hope it helps, it would be something really odd if the mainspring has gone on such a new watch, is it manual or automatic? If manual when you wind it you will feel resistance at the end of the winding, if automatic it is impossible to over wind as the mechanism contains a clutch to prevent overwinding.

Here is the PDF,
http://www.omegawatches.com/uploads/media/OMEGA_User_Manual_V12.pdf


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I am not sure what movement you have but here is a PDF for the seamaster, hope it helps, it would be something really odd if the mainspring has gone on such a new watch, is it manual or automatic? If manual when you wind it you will feel resistance at the end of the winding, if automatic it is impossible to over wind as the mechanism contains a clutch to prevent overwinding.
> 
> Here is the PDF,
> http://www.omegawatches.com/uploads/media/OMEGA_User_Manual_V12.pdf


 


  Wait, don't all winding watches these days have an ant-overwinding mechanism of some sort?


----------



## ianmedium

dabomb77766 said:


> Wait, don't all winding watches these days have an ant-overwinding mechanism of some sort?




Only automatics as far as I am aware have the clutch mechanism, they have had that for years. Manual wind (non automatic) though do not have this feature, once the mainspring is fully wound you will feel a resistance, it is really important to stop once that resistance is felt other wise things will be broken! I tend to wind my manual wind watches with a deal more care for that reason!

Also, a little tip with manual wind watches. Always wind at the same time each day as this helps maintain greater accuracy!


----------



## roadcykler

Nope, that's not my watch. I just chose it because I liked the picture. If I had that kind of money I'd spend it on different stereo equipment. My most expensive watch is a Vostok Komandirskie K-34 that cost about $140. 
  Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> HAHA! I really dig this Patek out of all the Pateks I could afford. I want something in the 40mm size and something that just works well on a 31 yearold wrist. I like this one because it looks different then the classic Patek, like owning a Rolex with a lightning bolt on the dial. Is this your watch? if so how thin is it in life, like really Patek thing or just right?


----------



## bhd812

YOU TEASE!!!!!!!
   
  haha


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





phos said:


> I find Seiko to be a hard brand to research, they have a bunch of regional exclusive things that you can get in other countries, then they have the spring drive watches which they're weird about for some reason.  No particular reason for bringing this up, just because.
> 
> I think what me and a lot of other people who post in threads like this away from quartz watches is the stepping motor.  These little stepping motors practically seem like an afterthought.  Technically, as long as it has 60 steps or a ratio to it via gearing or whatnot, it doesn't affect accuracy.  Come to think of it, I think most stepping motors have 240 positions, so there's probably a 4:1 gear between the motor and the face.  Probably the most immediate turn off is how the second hand never seems to land right on the dot.  Technically there's no benefit to it landing on the dot, but it it is so obviously meant to do so that it bugs me.
> 
> ...


 

 Quality quartz watch second hands DO always land on the mark precisely.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





laxx said:


> What's everyone's thought on the big price increase on the 2011 Omega Seamasters? 8500 movement and ceramic, but priced just shy of $6,000 for the base model.


 

 That's why the price increased.  8500 movement base and ceramic bezel.  Although my PO chrono is the most accurate auto that I own, I would love it to have a cal. 8500 base and ceramic bezel.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> That's why the price increased.  8500 movement base and ceramic bezel.  Although my PO chrono is the most accurate auto that I own, I would love it to have a cal. 8500 base and ceramic bezel.


 


  I wouldn't mind having it either......


----------



## laxx

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> That's why the price increased.  8500 movement base and ceramic bezel.  Although my PO chrono is the most accurate auto that I own, I would love it to have a cal. 8500 base and ceramic bezel.


 


  Yea I know that. Just curious what people's thoughts are.
   
  Would you think about replacing yours?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





laxx said:


> Yea I know that. Just curious what people's thoughts are.
> *Would you think about replacing yours?*


 
  Not with my current financial situation!  If things improve, then, yes.


----------



## DaBomb77766

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Quality quartz watch second hands DO always land on the mark precisely.


 


  Mine doesn't.  It always lands in the middle, it seems. 
   
  Though I don't think mine is exceptionally accurate or anything.  A kinetic Seiko.  I'm gonna have to see about getting this fixed...it came like this, so I wonder if Seiko would fix it.


----------



## ianmedium

kwkarth said:


> Quality quartz watch second hands DO always land on the mark precisely.



Not strictly true I am afraid. I am lucky, my Omega Thermocompensated quartz does but nearly every breitling I have seen (and owned) has never met the marks. Which is why very often with the quartz breitlings you see multiple marks on the outside edge so you can't see the miss alignment so easily! 

Believe it or not I have seen better consistency on Timex and Citizen models. In fact on certain more sophisticated Citizen eco drives they have a an adjustment feature to re-center the hands.

Nearly every standard quartz Omega I have seen does not line up the second hand with the marks.

Personally I do not see the point in buying a premium brand watch with a quartz movement that does not attain high accuracy, eg, like mine that is +/-4-10 seconds a year. A stock ETA quartz movement (which is what most high end Swiss watches contain) is literally a couple of bucks. To then charge thousands just because it has Omega or another Swiss higher end brand name is profiteering in the extreme I feel.

I am disappointed with Omega in particular as they have been producing High accuracy quartz watches for some time but now but my Constellation was the last of the high accuracy models. If I purchased the quartz constellation now it would A. cost me more and B. be only standard accuracy (+/- 15 seconds a month) and no perpetual calendar. I just do not see the point when I can get all of that in a hundred buck timex and the build is not that far behind!

Sorry! I go off on a rant. I love HEQ's but they seem to be going the way of the dodo, why charge a premium and then not put in the finest to match that premium? There is something intoxicating if you love horology to have on your wrist something so well engineered that it is accurate to 4-10 seconds a year without adjustment and when you charge several thousand dollars (My Omega was the wrong end of $3000!) there is no excuse to offer that sort of excellence!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





dabomb77766 said:


> Mine doesn't.  It always lands in the middle, it seems.
> 
> Though I don't think mine is exceptionally accurate or anything.  A kinetic Seiko.  I'm gonna have to see about getting this fixed...it came like this, so I wonder if Seiko would fix it.


 
  I've got a few quartz watches that are as close to perfect as anything I've ever seen.  Omega Constellation, Omega X-33 Mars watch, MontBlanc Titanium Chrono Diver, and more I can't enumerate off hand.  Then there's the Quartz watches that don't have a conventional second hand like the Breitling Titanium/Tantalum Aerospace, 3-Tissot Titanium T-Touch, and others.  Their timekeeping is flawless.  If the hands don't or can't line up, don't buy the watch.


----------



## Mher6

I'm looking to get my first watch and am looking for recommendations.  I really like the look of the Lum-tec watches (particularly the combat b/f1 and m auto/chrono series) but also like the cleanness of Stowas, so I'm quite flexible on looks (just don't want something too bulky).  Looking to spend around $500 USD but also welcome cheaper alternatives.  I have a fairly small wrist so that may have to be taken into account.


----------



## woof37

Quote: 





mher6 said:


> I'm looking to get my first watch and am looking for recommendations.  I really like the look of the Lum-tec watches (particularly the combat b/f1 and m auto/chrono series) but also like the cleanness of Stowas, so I'm quite flexible on looks (just don't want something too bulky).  Looking to spend around $500 USD but also welcome cheaper alternatives.  I have a fairly small wrist so that may have to be taken into account.


 


  I have a B2 and an M42 Phantom, as well as a Stowa MO...maybe I can answer questions that you have.  Some people say the Lum-tec watches are too expensive, but I think they're off...Lum-tecs are very well-made, well-supported by their creators, and have a rugged style without looking too gimmicky.  That being said, if you want a dress watch, the Stowas are just perfect.  For $500, you will have to go used, though, probably.  Maybe some of the Stowa dive watches are a little cheaper.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I am not sure what movement you have but here is a PDF for the seamaster, hope it helps, it would be something really odd if the mainspring has gone on such a new watch, is it manual or automatic? If manual when you wind it you will feel resistance at the end of the winding, if automatic it is impossible to over wind as the mechanism contains a clutch to prevent overwinding.
> 
> Here is the PDF,
> http://www.omegawatches.com/uploads/media/OMEGA_User_Manual_V12.pdf


 

 Thanks for that!


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





mher6 said:


> I'm looking to get my first watch and am looking for recommendations.  I really like the look of the Lum-tec watches (particularly the combat b/f1 and m auto/chrono series) but also like the cleanness of Stowas, so I'm quite flexible on looks (just don't want something too bulky).  Looking to spend around $500 USD but also welcome cheaper alternatives.  I have a fairly small wrist so that may have to be taken into account.


 


  I have a B13 and a M24 Lum-Tec myself and will be picking up their B-16 when it comes out this year also. I use them for when i am at work or cleaning or dirty jobs. Before i used to use a Breitling Seawolf and a B&M Capeland S for this role but since taking ownership of the two Lum-Tecs I sold the other watches and gladly wear these with no regrets! That says allot about a small Ohio based company replacing two great Swiss COSC spec watches (i really loved the Breitling). The quality is of these two that cost me $800-$900 each is amazing and so is the fit and finish. The M24 is a large watch at 44mm and lately I been wearing the smaller watches of my collection so the M24 does not get much wrist time anymore, actually i would sell you mine if you wanted it. The B13 to me is the best of the Lum-Tec range and lately is has been getting as much wrist time as my Milgauss. It has a smaller fit and feel and the Nato strap is comfortable with no problems there. I even ordered a few more Natos in different colors and the watch just fits great with them. The support Chris (owner) and team give you is on the level few companies can.
   
  I would suggest to anyone in this thread to check out a Lum-Tec B series watch. here is mine with a Bond NATO..


----------



## Yuri Ius

Hey guys!
   
  This is my second post on the forum. No one answered the first xD
   
   I bring you my Casio EF-129 (Edifice Line). A very nice, reliable, all-metal watch, that cost me just 70€.
   
  I hope you like it. I love Casio's because the watches are affordable and have a nice quality. My previous watch lasted 7 years before it broke the plastic bond beetween the watch ring itself (sorry, english isn't my primary language) and the bracelet. This one was, notably, quite cheaper and it's way smaller than the above (altough it may not seem so in the pics).
   

   
  I hope you enjoy! Cheers


----------



## shane55

On my wrist today...
  My trusty ol' Wenger. I've had it for MANY years, and it works flawlessly regardless of the beatings it's taken.
  Incredibly accurate (even for a quartz). Some great wizbang features, and I think... a very handsome piece. Trusty and reliable (so long as it has a working battery).


----------



## leftnose

I wish Lumtec would make the B series with something other than a coin-edge bezel.  That look just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Mher6

I think I might pick up a B series watch soon.  Are the straps easy to change yourself (keep in mind this is my first watch so I have absolutely no experience tinkering with watches)?  Is there a website/brand you suggest?  I'd also be interested in getting a metal band to switch out with the NATO style straps.
  
  Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> I have a B13 and a M24 Lum-Tec myself and will be picking up their B-16 when it comes out this year also. I use them for when i am at work or cleaning or dirty jobs. Before i used to use a Breitling Seawolf and a B&M Capeland S for this role but since taking ownership of the two Lum-Tecs I sold the other watches and gladly wear these with no regrets! That says allot about a small Ohio based company replacing two great Swiss COSC spec watches (i really loved the Breitling). The quality is of these two that cost me $800-$900 each is amazing and so is the fit and finish. The M24 is a large watch at 44mm and lately I been wearing the smaller watches of my collection so the M24 does not get much wrist time anymore, actually i would sell you mine if you wanted it. The B13 to me is the best of the Lum-Tec range and lately is has been getting as much wrist time as my Milgauss. It has a smaller fit and feel and the Nato strap is comfortable with no problems there. I even ordered a few more Natos in different colors and the watch just fits great with them. The support Chris (owner) and team give you is on the level few companies can.
> 
> I would suggest to anyone in this thread to check out a Lum-Tec B series watch. here is mine with a Bond NATO..


----------



## woof37

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> I wish Lumtec would make the B series with something other than a coin-edge bezel.  That look just doesn't do it for me.


 


  Seconded.  That coin edge on a tactical watch just begs for grime and gunk to get embedded in it.


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





mher6 said:


> I think I might pick up a B series watch soon.  Are the straps easy to change yourself (keep in mind this is my first watch so I have absolutely no experience tinkering with watches)?  Is there a website/brand you suggest?  I'd also be interested in getting a metal band to switch out with the NATO style straps.


 

 Yes I made a quick video for you to show how fast and easy changing a NATO is done.
   
  http://youtu.be/OOPI3TO0kvY
   
  when you put on a leather strap or bracelet it takes a bit longer because you have to remove the spring bars with a tool. still not hard but just a few more mins of work.
   
   
  I bought a few cheaper NATO but I know there are better out there. I think ZULU or something like that is really good, others in this thread can talk about better NATO straps though. The two you get from Lum-Tec are great though. I bought some cheap $10 ones on eBay and they are a bit thinner then the oem straps but I still love them. When you get a new strap in with polished Metal pieces just use a green scrub pad to brush the metal out and match with the bead blasted watch, well it is a close enough match.
   
  Lum-Tec is going to be selling a bracelet later this year for the B series. here is a link to pics of the prototype. You may like it, I am not sure if i do. I think it looks to close to my Breitling Navitimer bracelet.
  http://www.watchtalkforums.info/forums/official-lum-tec-forum/50579.htm


----------



## Mher6

Thanks so much!  That's much simpler than I thought.  Now to decide which B series to go with...
   
  What's the difference between all the different B series besides the aesthetics?  Do the more expensive ones just have more expensive movements and are they worth the extra money (are the nicer movements just for bragging rights???)
  Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> Yes I made a quick video for you to show how fast and easy changing a NATO is done.
> 
> http://youtu.be/OOPI3TO0kvY
> 
> ...


----------



## bhd812

lower priced stuff are Quartz (battery) and the higher priced are Automatic (no battery, wrist powered). Some have the Carbon fiber dial and some have a black dial. Some have a black PVD case and some have a bead blasted silver case. Also some have a 24 hour dial and some have a 12 hour dial. And some have a Chronograph and some don't, I think all the chrono B stuff are quartz..i think.
   
  A quartz should be more accurate then the Auto, My B13 has a Seiko Automatic movement which is ok but it runs a few mins slow, I am sure their Quartz stuff has to be more Accurate. A Black PVD case "may" have a better chance of getting scratched vs the silver case. I believe anything  can get a scratch esp a black case. Carbon fiber vs black dial is only for looks and up to personal opinion. 12 hour dial is the one you want unless you run your life by GMT time (or military time as it is called).
   
  I like Automatic watches more then Quartz, i think there is more charm to them. Some people don't care or some want a more accurate watch so they go quartz. It is up to you though.
   
  There are two dealers in New York, call them to see if they can get you a better price...they should! I think they give lifetime Battery replacements on the Quartz if you want to send back to Ohio for that. The Lum-Tec stuff is no Rolex or Patek but for a few hundred bucks it is not bad at all, esp if you have to have it repaired. Send it off to Ohio and talk to the owner of the company and in a few weeks you have your watch back on your wrist. I think the Average wait time for Patek repair is 3-4 months. This is the reason why i use them for my work watches, I am scared of busting a crystal at work so i rather pay $80 to get it fixed in a few weeks vs hundreds of dollars to wait months.


----------



## immtbiker

I ordered a LumTec B5 (i think that's the number) 2 July's ago, and they never called me back. They have a hole in their business model.


----------



## bhd812

was it M7? i remember because i ordered one also and never bought it. I did end up buying the M17 from them though that year. I am not sure if the watch was cursed with bad luck or what but I didnt like it all that much. I ended up selling it and made a profit...I guess the M17 was a high demand model last year because it was not many out there and the Lum-Tec owners got crazy with demand (like Panerai owners, or hp-1000 buyers, or etc etc). 
   
  ImmT that was a blessing you didnt buy the watch.Todays Lum-Tecs are way better then the 2009 models...atleast with the M series.
   
   
  by the way anyone can go back in this thread under my posts and read all the details as they happened.


----------



## Borat

Edited


----------



## Maxvla

Budget: around $200 (less is always nice)
Wrist: 184mm 63.5mm
Tech preference: Quartz or Mechanical is fine (those eco-drives look especially low maintenance)
Case preferences: No diver watches or any rotating bezels, large numbers, etc. Lower case to face ratio, less bulky, please.
Face preferences: Refined and classy. No extra graphs, no large numbers (preferably no numbers at all), no date if possible (though looking at what I've seen so far that is going to be rare), notches for each second not desired. Second hand is optional, yes or no is same difference. Luminescence on hands and hour markers preferred.
Color preference: Either dark face/dark case, or two tone in either way (light/dark). No gold unless it is a small portion (hands and hour marks, etc) and is tasteful.
Band preference: Love it if it were compatible with NATO bands, but isn't a deal killer. Stock band can be anything except mesh (links, leather, woven are all fine).
My uses: Daily driver, but capable of holding it's own in dress.

Example of a near perfect selection to give you an idea of my tastes, the Citizen AU1035-08E ~$100







Taking suggestions if anyone has them.

Another example I saw in this thread that I found tasteful despite the extra gold: http://cdn.head-fi.org/b/bc/1000x500px-LL-bcd4531f_DSCN0300.JPG


----------



## immtbiker

You can't use this forum to try to sell something. That is reserved for the F/S Forums.
   
  Also, that is the Seiko 5 that I have that doesn't keep time. Must have gotten a lemon. Really like the watch….don't like the strap.
  I'm glad I only paid $75 for it. I have 3 Seikos and that is the only one that is giving me problems.


----------



## Maxvla

Here's another one I like the looks of, Orient PM Spirit


----------



## Maxvla

Another nice one, despite having the large bezel, at least the numbers and styling isn't too aggressive.

Reference: PA1222. The Parrera Ceramic Date Black wrist watch completely made of hi-tech ceramics with a high quality Swiss quartz movement (Ronda 505S-calibre). The watch is 5 bar waterproof, has a sapphire crystal and and a date window. The strap is made completely of hi-tech ceramics and stainless steel links. Parrera Ceramic Date is also available an all white ceramic edition or a 30mm version.
Retail Price: EUR 199,– | USD 259,–.


----------



## Koolpep

Ok, then...
   
  watches...my dearest two. A Breitling SuperOcean and a Steinhart Proteus, a collaborative project between the german watchmaker www.steinhartwatches.de and the Watchuseek Steinhart Forum. 
   

   

   
  So long,
  K


----------



## drewjp

Does anyone happen to have an IWC or two?


----------



## Mher6

I've been checking out the Stowas lately and definitely settled on purchasing one (maybe will get a Lum-tec in the future).  I'm just looking for a forum that has info on the different models and intracacies of each piece.  Anyone know where I can see discussions about the Stowa watches?


----------



## Maxvla

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f36/


----------



## Mher6

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> http://forums.watchuseek.com/f36/


 


  Thanks so much!  I've been reading a lot from there.
   
   
  I'm trying to decide between an Antea KS and Antea 365.  My biggest concern is that I have a small wrist (~6.25'' circumference) and am afraid that the Antea's will look too big on me.  I've checked Stowa's website and it seems there is only a 1.0mm difference in the diameters of the KS and 365, so I'm not too concerned about the diameter of the faces.  What gets me is that the KS is much thinner than the 365.  I prefer the 365 since it is automatic and has the date feature.  However if the 365 is going to look cumbersome on my wrists than I'll definitely get the KS.  If anyone has experience with the Antea's please chime in!


----------



## revolink24

I've got a 6" wrist and an Antea KS. It's amazing.

No idea what the 365 looks like on my wrist, but the KS is just about right.

Edit: Wait, you're in Rochester? Woah, I go to RIT! Cool.


----------



## Uncle Erik

The Anteas are really nice. I've been sorely tempted by the 365, but have too many watches already. I usually go for the Sinn 244Ti when I want a slimmer watch.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





drewjp said:


> Does anyone happen to have an IWC or two?


 

 Yes. Why?


----------



## qweasd

To be honest, i prefer my day watch as simple as battery run for the accuracy.
  Only on occasions then a manual wind watch is preferred, like the feel to control the storing of power for me.


----------



## Confispect




----------



## drewjp

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Yes. Why?


 

 I would love to see some pics! 
   
  I have finally saved up enough to get a decent 'mid- to upper-tier' Swiss watch, and I'm leaning towards a Mark XVI.


----------



## BRBJackson

Decided I was done buying more battery watches, and not thrilled about having winders in my house, so picked this up few months ago...
   

   
  Definitely the most garish, pimped-out timepiece in the collection, but variety is always good.


----------



## Maxvla

Wow, it doesn't get any busier than that! Not my style, but it looks well built


----------



## Borat

I recently picked up my first Swiss automatic - a Hamilton Khaki King. I bought it second hand off the WUS forums. This is the same watch that Hugh Laurie wore on House (not the reason I bought it, just a coincidence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 http://watchesinmovies.info/tv/house-m-d-2004/). 
   
  I was looking for the brown leather strap version, but the one I found on WUS was the steel bracelet. I figured I could just buy the leather strap later, but The Swatch Group charges $85 shipped for that thing. Too much.
   
  Fortunately, I saw that International Watchman sells a shell cordovan strap for $15 that looks almost exactly like the Hamilton strap:
   
  Stock Hamilton Khaki King photo:
   

   
  My watch with the IW strap (bad lighting, but strap is the same color essentially)
   

   
  The prices are so nice there so I picked up two other leather straps and this Kevlar style strap for my Orient diver:
   

   

   
  I think the Orient looks better on this than with the stock bracelet, Bond NATO, and Maratac Desert Tan Zulu I have. It has a cool looking texture and I like that it retains water proofing unlike a leather strap. I know West Coast Time also sells these kevlar style straps.   
   
  Has anyone here bought a NATO or Zulu from International Watchman? I want to try one of theirs because they're inexpensive, but I'm concerned the quality won't be up to par with Maratac. Although from their photos, it appears the rings are stitched in just like Maratac, not heat-sealed like the cheap Chinese made straps you find on eBay.


----------



## BRBJackson

Yeah, it's gadgety as all get-out, but man is it functional, and built like a tank.  I spend a fair bit of time mocking up lighting designs at night, and the dial couldn't be easier to read.  Night glow lasts forever.  Plus, there's nothing cooler than flying back east, changing the watch's time zone, and getting to _watch_ the hands move to the new time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I actually sold my Tag Heuer after getting this baby.


----------



## upstateguy

A quick and dirty......  Edit:  I forgot to ask the question.  Real or not?


----------



## vagarach

Here is the Antea KS on a 6.25" wrist. The slim bezel and white dial really make the watch wear larger than it really is, but as you can see it looks fine here! I'm not a fan of the lugs, a bit spartan for my taste, but this watch is up there when it comes to timeless beauty.
   
  Quote: 





mher6 said:


> Thanks so much!  I've been reading a lot from there.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide between an Antea KS and Antea 365.  My biggest concern is that I have a small wrist (~6.25'' circumference) and am afraid that the Antea's will look too big on me.  I've checked Stowa's website and it seems there is only a 1.0mm difference in the diameters of the KS and 365, so I'm not too concerned about the diameter of the faces.  What gets me is that the KS is much thinner than the 365.  I prefer the 365 since it is automatic and has the date feature.  However if the 365 is going to look cumbersome on my wrists than I'll definitely get the KS.  If anyone has experience with the Antea's please chime in!


----------



## Maxvla

Breitlings are almost all too busy for me. I really don't like them, but I can see how some would love them. I try looking at the watch quickly to see what time it is and instead of a glance I have to follow each arm to see which of the 50 dashes it's actually pointing to.


----------



## Confispect

Got it for 105 plus tax I don't usually like fossil but this is even nice then it looks in pics.


----------



## bhd812

i would guess fake, not into the BFB line but the subdials and bracelet looks fake.
  Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> A quick and dirty......  Edit:  I forgot to ask the question.  Real or not?


----------



## bhd812

looks like a NOMOS, not sure what the price  between the two but a NOMOS does have an inhouse movement.
  Quote: 





vagarach said:


> Here is the Antea KS on a 6.25" wrist. The slim bezel and white dial really make the watch wear larger than it really is, but as you can see it looks fine here! I'm not a fan of the lugs, a bit spartan for my taste, but this watch is up there when it comes to timeless beauty.


----------



## Confispect

^ Still nice though.


----------



## laxx

I'm really feeling the itch to get a new watch, but can't decide on what to get! Heavily debating on the 8500 PO that comes out later this year...


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> A quick and dirty......  Edit:  I forgot to ask the question.  Real or not?


 


 I'm going with Billy on this one - the bracelet doesn't quite look right with the watch, and something about the subdials seems off. On that note, are there Breitling models that have a 12Hr dial, (or 12 month dial if that is what it is), 7 day dial and a 24 hour dial?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





laxx said:


> I'm really feeling the itch to get a new watch, but can't decide on what to get! Heavily debating on the 8500 PO that comes out later this year...


 


  That will be a very nice watch.


----------



## revolink24

Nomos is a few hundred more expensive.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> A quick and dirty......  Edit:  I forgot to ask the question.  Real or not?


 

 Everything seems too coarse, garish or imprecise.  Color for the steel is wrong too, seems like aluminum.  Engine turn and printing on sub-dials is way too coarse.  Looks like a cheap copy of a Breitling Bently series.  If it's real, Breitling has lost it.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





confispect said:


>


 

 I like it!


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





drewjp said:


> I would love to see some pics!
> 
> I have finally saved up enough to get a decent 'mid- to upper-tier' Swiss watch, and I'm leaning towards a Mark XVI.


 

 Here's mine.


----------



## Eee Pee

Hey there, I did a search for the Opus Eleven and it came up empty so I though I'd post his up.
   
  http://twistedsifter.com/2011/03/harry-winston-opus-watches/
   
  Pretty neat.


----------



## bhd812

btw Rolex last month had its first price increase for 2011. My white Milgauss I bought less then 7 months ago at a retail at $6.600 is now $7150. If you buy from an AD now with the same discount I got you would still pay more for the watch itself without the tax included, even with the tax i paid you're still paying $50 mre for just the watch today. That is crazy!


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> btw Rolex last month had its first price increase for 2011. My white Milgauss I bought less then 7 months ago at a retail at $6.600 is now $7150. If you buy from an AD now with the same discount I got you would still pay more for the watch itself without the tax included, even with the tax i paid you're still paying $50 mre for just the watch today. That is crazy!


 

 I told my dad about Rolex's price increases when I gave him his birthday watch last year, and he laughed and told me I was loony - till he walked into the same AD this year to get it cleaned and polished while he was in town and saw their inventory w/pricing and realized I hadn't been joking


----------



## ianmedium

Oh what have I done!! To put this in perspective I own a lovely Rolex Milgauss, Omega Constellation double Eagle, vintage Bulova accutron, Tissot Ttouch, Couple of Citizens including the 2100, Seiko orange Monster, Timex and a couple of master of G Gshocks and now I have added this to the collection :eek:



In one of those eBay madness moments that we all succumb to I put in a bid for this, I have no idea what I was thinking of, I am simply not the type of person who wears watches like this or jewellery but there it is and it is on it's way as I type. Hundreds of CZ's and gold plated SS and Japanese quartz movement. I suppose Halloween is not far off :blink:


----------



## Borat

When are you shooting your next rap video?


----------



## ianmedium

borat said:


> When are you shooting your next rap video?




tell me about it!


----------



## drewjp

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Here's mine.


 
  Absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!
   
  BTW I placed my order and my IWC should be here in a week or so


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





drewjp said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> BTW I placed my order and my IWC should be here in a week or so


 

 Congrats! You will have to post pics...
  But you knew that.


----------



## CEE TEE

@Mher6:  I have tried the same Antea that vagarach has on and I have a small wrist...
   
  The Antea below seemed the "proper" size for me in diameter.  I think it was okay in thickness but it is a wholly different style than Nomos in that the case is quite cylindrical and as such (with sharp edges) looks much thicker than the Nomos (which I compared side-by-side) due to the Nomos having a curved back that hides much of the depth.
   
  Trying the Antea, it didn't look "thin" by any means, but it didn't look "strangely" thick either.   
   
  Quote: 





vagarach said:


> Here is the Antea KS on a 6.25" wrist. The slim bezel and white dial really make the watch wear larger than it really is, but as you can see it looks fine here! I'm not a fan of the lugs, a bit spartan for my taste, but this watch is up there when it comes to timeless beauty.


 
  Quote:


mher6 said:


> Thanks so much!  I've been reading a lot from there.
> 
> I'm trying to decide between an Antea KS and Antea 365.  My biggest concern is that I have a small wrist (~6.25'' circumference) and am afraid that the Antea's will look too big on me.  I've checked Stowa's website and it seems there is only a 1.0mm difference in the diameters of the KS and 365, so I'm not too concerned about the diameter of the faces.  What gets me is that the KS is much thinner than the 365.  I prefer the 365 since it is automatic and has the date feature.  However if the 365 is going to look cumbersome on my wrists than I'll definitely get the KS.  If anyone has experience with the Antea's please chime in!


----------



## Confispect

@Shane, I like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Haven't got this yet it's set to be released next month.


----------



## Koolpep

Re: Rolex:
   
  That's how used Rolex hold their value. You buy them and 10 years later yo can still nearly sell them for the purchase price (well, ok, 20% off maybe depending on model) they really keep their value due to this even used.


----------



## Maxvla

Pansar Moonracer Chrono

Pretty awesome look and well built. Sapphire, 44mm, Seiko quartz movement. Too bad it's way above my price range at just under $900 (620.90 Euro).

Comes with a Pelican case and extra strap:


----------



## Confispect

^ Looks like it's built like a tank.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





confispect said:


> ^ Looks like it's built like a tank.


 


 Um yeah... and so does the one you posted! BTW, what is it?


----------



## Borat

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Pansar Moonracer Chrono
> 
> Pretty awesome look and well built. Sapphire, 44mm, Seiko quartz movement. Too bad it's way above my price range at just under $900 (620.90 Euro).
> 
> Comes with a Pelican case and extra strap:


 

 This is the same watch I chose as my favorite Pansar for the WatchUSeek give away. I've entered every single one of the give aways so far and I really hope I win that one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  For everyone who didn't win the Laco give away, Laco is offering 20% off plus free shipping at their online store. 
   
  I'm pretty sure I'm going to take advantage of the offer and get either the Pilot Type A or Type B (entry Miyota versions).
   
  Which one do you guys think I should get?
   
  Type A - https://shop.laco.de/en/Pilot-Watch/Pilot-Miyota-Typ-A-brown1.html
   
  Type B - https://shop.laco.de/en/Pilot-Watch/Pilot-Miyota-Type-B-brown.html


----------



## Audio-Omega

Are Citizen Eco-Drive watches reliable ?


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Are Citizen Eco-Drive watches reliable ?


 


   
  I've had one for over a year now and am perfectly happy with it. Now I also have a Casio one and it is good too.


----------



## Maxvla

borat said:


> This is the same watch I chose as my favorite Pansar for the WatchUSeek give away. I've entered every single one of the give aways so far and I really hope I win that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I also chose it for the giveaway, but honestly any of the Pansar watches would be great. I've only entered 5 of the giveaways because I've only wanted 5 of them so far. Really wish they would pick winners on the 4 they closed yesterday.

As for your choice, just depends on if you want the hour subdial with minutes outside or just hours and no minutes indication. I'd choose the first one if it were me.


----------



## ianmedium

audio-omega said:


> Are Citizen Eco-Drive watches reliable ?




Very much so in my experience. I have the 2100 which I have have owned since 2009 and it has not missed a beat. Also an eco drive tank style watch since 2007, again no problems! I also have an all black super thin Stiletto from them and it is excellent, the black PVD coating seems to be very strong indeed, showing no signs of wear in the two years I have owned it.

I had one that had an issue but Citizen were fantastic, they replaced it no questions asked. I went into the store I purchased it from,the phoned Citizen and Citizen authorized and immediate exchange and the watch was just over a year old.. Buy with confidence!


----------



## Maxvla

Any opinions on Seiko Spring Drives? Combination of mechanical + winding for charge for the quartz (no battery) is particularly interesting, especially the smooth movement of the second hand. Once I get a starter watch and get my high end IEMs figured out this fall, I might save up for something like this, as WUS calls a 'grail'. I don't have a lot of money to throw at a watch like $10k+ like most 'grails' tend to be so this is where I would likely stop.

With this particular model, I like how clean the design is with only a date and charge meter. Color palette is very nice with shiny steel on the ring around the crystal.


----------



## CEE TEE

My Nighthawk is a tank.  Highly recommended.
  
  Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Are Citizen Eco-Drive watches reliable ?


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Any opinions on Seiko Spring Drives? Combination of mechanical + winding for charge for the quartz (no battery) is particularly interesting, especially the smooth movement of the second hand. Once I get a starter watch and get my high end IEMs figured out this fall, I might save up for something like this, as WUS calls a 'grail'. I don't have a lot of money to throw at a watch like $10k+ like most 'grails' tend to be so this is where I would likely stop.
> 
> With this particular model, I like how clean the design is with only a date and charge meter. Color palette is very nice with shiny steel on the ring around the crystal.


 

 I've got two watch purchases I'd like to make in the (not very near) future. The easier to acquire will definitely be the Omega Speedmaster Professional (born on Lunar Landing day, so this has a bit of desirability for me). The harder is the Seiko Springdrive Spacewalk. I hope they make another run of them, because the initial commemorative edition was only 100 pieces so there's no chance I'll ever be able to get my hands on one of them.


----------



## Confispect

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Um yeah... and so does the one you posted! BTW, what is it?


 

 I have no clue I'll have to find the link, I'll PM.


----------



## Maxvla

Completely in love with the looks of this Certina watch (Swatch Group). Might have to cut into my IEM fund to get this one if I don't get a cheaper watch first.


 ~$900

Steel
Sapphire AR Crystal
ETA 2836 movement
200M + Screw Down Crown
40.33mm face







http://www.certina.com/Collection/Gent-Automatic-Collection/DS-First/C014-407-11-051-00.aspx?pi=0


----------



## Ultrainferno

^^^ that's just gorgeous!


----------



## Aevum

Wait a sec. you can probobly find it for cheaper, check WatchUseek and other watch forums.
  Also the new Certina DS first Action diver is also quite beautiful.


----------



## shane55

@ Maxvla... yeah, that Certina is very handsome.
   
  Meanwhile... I hate IWC.
  They keep sending me emails with their newsletter and they contain links to things like this:
   
http://www.iwc.com/en-us/collection/aquatimer/IW3767SE/
   
  And this...
   
http://www.iwc.com/en-us/collection/aquatimer/IW3769/
   
  Man... I HATE them!
   
  (That Aquatimer has my name all over it!!!)
   
  And check out the movement on this cutie.
   
http://www.iwc.com/en-us/collection/aquatimer/IW3769/
   
  Ugh... Just pure crap.


----------



## ianmedium

That is a lovely Certina, looks like they are going back to making great watches.
Cheapest I have found so far is here ($697)
http://www.chrono24.com/en/certina/ds-first-automatik-herrenuhr-c0144071105100--id1762437.htm


----------



## Maxvla

Nice price ian, but is that an authorized dealer? I'm thinking not. I'd rather not buy from gray market on a somewhat expensive item and have no recourse should it have a problem.


----------



## Maxvla

Found it here for even cheaper $553 and was mentioned on WUS forums to be an authorized dealer.

Does say: "Garantía internacional válida por dos años." So if it can be taken at face value, buying it through their store gives you the factory 2 year warranty.

Hmm.. That's a very nice price for that watch. I'll really have to think about it.

edit: Seems like it might be this entry on Certina's Spain AD list:

JOYERÍA RELOJERÍA SICILIA
SICILIA ARIAS, JUAN DOMINGO
C/ MOSEN ANDRES VICENTE, 20
ZARAGOZA
50017 ZARAGOZA


----------



## Confispect

It is nice now if it only came in black.


----------



## ianmedium

maxvla said:


> Nice price ian, but is that an authorized dealer? I'm thinking not. I'd rather not buy from gray market on a somewhat expensive item and have no recourse should it have a problem.




Yeah, did not check that! If it is a new model out then I would be inclined to wait a couple of months. Unfortunately watches like Certina tank in value, bad for some who purchased retail great for those who can wait a little. Bodying is already discounting other models in that range by around 34% so it won't be long before others start beating that as I have found bodying to be more expensive than the rest though the do sell authorized stock


http://www.bodying.com/watches/certina-ds-first-men.html


----------



## Maxvla

According to this WUS thread The watch has been out for at least 7 months and was street priced around $600 at that time. These prices we're seeing now are not discounted other than the normal drop from retail (that is usually well over marked).


----------



## kwkarth

There's nothing to see here, keep moving along...  
  
  Quote: 





shane55 said:


> @ Maxvla... yeah, that Certina is very handsome.
> 
> Meanwhile... I hate IWC.
> They keep sending me emails with their newsletter and they contain links to things like this:
> ...


----------



## drewjp

Just picked this baby up yesterday...it took me two years to set aside enough for it, but I finally have it! As a pilot, I've always loved the IWC Mark series.


----------



## Confispect

^ Nice.


----------



## Borat

^ Very nice IWC. Love their pilots. 
   
  I am not able to afford such a beautiful watch, but I wanted a pilot from one of the original five B-Uhr manufacturers (A. Lange & Sohne, IWC, Stowa, Laco, Wempe) so I ordered a Laco Pilot Miyota Type A which arrived this morning:
   

   
   
   

   
  Awesome service from Laco, too. It took only a day and a half to get from Pforzheim, Germany to my doorstep in Southern California.


----------



## drewjp

^ Nice! 
   
  I love the simplicity and elegance of fliegers.


----------



## kontai69

My flieger is also my favorite watch...

  Sinn 356 acrylic


----------



## Maxvla

Grats on your new IWC and Laco watches guys!


----------



## Confispect

@Borat, Something about that speaks class, all though I wouldn't wear it it's nice. Congrats.


----------



## roadcykler

I just watched a new _How It's Made_ and one of the segments was the production of a Panerai watch. Much of it was automated so it would be interesting what drives up the cost. I love that show.


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> There's nothing to see here, keep moving along...


 

 Those last two remind me an awful lot of the Ulysse Nardin Maxi Diver.  It's a good reminder 
   


  Quote: 





roadcykler said:


> I just watched a new _How It's Made_ and one of the segments was the production of a Panerai watch. Much of it was automated so it would be interesting what drives up the cost. I love that show.


 


  Brand name


----------



## drewjp

@LordofDoom
   
  I love Ulysse Nardin watches...
   
  @roadcyker
   
  Ditto...too much automation for too much money...similar to the Rolex philosophy


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> According to this WUS thread The watch has been out for at least 7 months and was street priced around $600 at that time. These prices we're seeing now are not discounted other than the normal drop from retail (that is usually well over marked).


 


  I dropped by the Certina dealer an hour ago but they didn't have it in stock. they have to call the main office to see if it's till available.
  I'll know the price on monday


----------



## Maxvla

ultrainferno said:


> I dropped by the Certina dealer an hour ago but they didn't have it in stock. they have to call the main office to see if it's till available.
> I'll know the price on monday




Nice thanks for checking it out. If you can, see if they will ship international if their price is better than horademoda €390.


----------



## shane55

Zowie! Great fliegers, gents.
  The IWC is gorgeous.
  The Sinn is terriffic and one of my faves!
  The Laco is very nice too.
   
  Congrats on some really nice watches.


----------



## rasmushorn

WOW! Nice Fliegers on the previous page!


----------



## drewjp

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Zowie! Great fliegers, gents.
> The IWC is gorgeous.
> The Sinn is terriffic and one of my faves!
> The Laco is very nice too.
> ...


 

 Thanks! Glad you like it! I've been wanting the Mark XVI for years...finally bit the bullet


----------



## ianmedium

Just ordered one of these.


only mine is the quartz version. Always wanted a longines and also a dressy watch!


----------



## upstateguy




----------



## ianmedium

upstateguy said:


>





That looks wonderful, can you tell us more about it, I see it is Swiss but I cannot make out who it is made by?


----------



## Maxvla

Maurice Lacroix Squelette it appears. Not a fan of skeletons except when viewed from the back. They are too hard to read the actual time from the front.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Maurice Lacroix Squelette it appears. Not a fan of skeletons except when viewed from the back. They are too hard to read the actual time from the front.


 

 LOL, hard but not impossible.....


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Nice thanks for checking it out. If you can, see if they will ship international if their price is better than horademoda €390.


 


  It's still available and can be delivered within the week. But official Certina price still is 490€. No international delivery.
  So that Spanish guy seems to be the cheapest at 390€. But can he be trusted?


----------



## Maxvla

It appears many people have purchased from there without problem. They are an authorized dealer. I was 1 click away from buying one last night but I'm going to look locally this morning to see whats around.


----------



## Maxvla

Just ordered one from horademoda.com. Went shopping this morning to check the $100-300 range (before I spent more than I originally set aside for a watch), but although they were nice watches, they weren't of the fit/finish I was looking for.

I haven't worn a watch since I was very young (20 years ago) and it was just a cheapy Timex Ironman. So this Certina will be a nice 'first watch'.


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Just ordered one from horademoda.com. Went shopping this morning to check the $100-300 range (before I spent more than I originally set aside for a watch), but although they were nice watches, they weren't of the fit/finish I was looking for.
> 
> I haven't worn a watch since I was very young (20 years ago) and it was just a cheapy Timex Ironman. So this Certina will be a nice 'first watch'.


 


  Keep us posted when it gets there please, and take some pictures 
  I'm still hesitating...


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> I haven't worn a watch since I was very young (20 years ago) and it was just a cheapy Timex Ironman. So this Certina will be a nice 'first watch'.


 

  
  I was the same way. I remember wearing a Swatch watch when i was young but then the pager age came in and i stopped. My Older brother kept telling me to get into watches when i was really into headphone hi-fi but i used to use my cell phone back then, i was maybe 24-25. Then i picked up a Tissot T-Race one day and wore it about a year nonstop till one day i forgot it at home and felt empty and lost without a watch on. I then just started buying and the rest is up to present day. If you find yourself one day in the future lost without your watch then upgrade and put more money into it..your time is worth it. If you dont wear it much after a few months then you didnt waste that much money at all and you gave it a try. I still have my old Swatch watch till this day though..maybe i should give it some wrist time...hmm
   
   
  Though i am done buying for awhile, decided my smile is worth more then a fancy wrist. You people think watches are costly never seen dental costs...jeezz.


----------



## Maxvla

ultrainferno said:


> Keep us posted when it gets there please, and take some pictures
> I'm still hesitating...




Supposed to ship out 7/4/11 not sure what the delay is, but whatever.


----------



## kwkarth

All this talk of flieger uhr, and I realized I happened to be wearing one of my favorite ones today.  Even though it's not mechanical, for some reason, I've always liked the styling, comfort, and functionality of the Aerospace.  Excuse the camera phone snap.


----------



## ianmedium

kwkarth said:


> All this talk of flieger uhr, and I realized I happened to be wearing one of my favorite ones today.  Even though it's not mechanical, for some reason, I've always liked the styling, comfort, and functionality of the Aerospace.  Excuse the camera phone snap.




If I ever got a Breitling again with would be one of these. I love Breitlings commitment to the super quartz movement. My constellation has a movement from the same family but sadly Omgea have decided to put only vanilla quartz movements in their watches now so my connie was the last of the line.
Another thing I like about Breiling is they will replace the movement come service time with a complete new movement if they do not have parts for the old one!


----------



## ianmedium

Just had to write this note as I am so happy. I just got my first Cartier!
totally unexpected I was passing a jewelers in my neighborhood today and they do estate stuff. I spied a vintage men's tank in the window and went it to have a look.

The watch is around forty years old, one gentleman owner who used to be a championship jockey
The watch has a lovely patina a little discoloration around the edge of the dial that comes with age and the case has the kind of swirls that come with age as well. Lovely manual wind movement that has just been serviced and keeps excellent time. Aftermarket croco strap but original Cartier tang buckle.

 It is what we call in the vintage watch world a a good honest piece. Small by today's standards but that is OK as I am lucky in not having a problem going from big to small watches. I just know this one is going to get a lot of wrist time.

So, just got home at took a few shots. For those who like pristine watches look away. For those who like old watches to show a history and patina here you go! (Truth be told if you look at the watch with the naked eye you can hardly see any of the patina, just a lovely creamy dial. Only close up does it really show so these pictures do the watch a disservice!


----------



## appophylite

Nice!! I always troll around estate sales and garage sales to see if I'll get a good buy on an interesting vintage watch, and I have failed every time  But I only need to get lucky once!


----------



## immtbiker

As with my choice in My Rolex, there's something that rubs me the wrong way with Roman Numerals, which has kept me away from Cartiers. My father had a Cartier clock in his '70 Lincoln Mark III.
   
  I like the look of their petite women's watches over their men's.


----------



## SH0RTBUS

I've always liked the clean simple look of Movado's. I had a Portico that filled with water (long story) and have since replaced it with another model. I've been checking out the Safiro for a while now as well.


----------



## ianmedium

Well it turns out I got a bigger bargain than i thought. I was changing the strap for a slightly longer one and saw hallmarks on the case. Took it back to the jeweller who I purchased it off and he confirmed the case is solid gold and the case back gold plate! That alters the value significantly. 
I offered to give the watch back seeing as it was worth a great deal more than I paid but the jeweller would have none of it and said it was the luck of the game. I was very touched by his generosity!


----------



## Maxvla

At first I liked the standard Movado look thinking I would base my purchase on it's simple design, but when I saw one in person at the store I realized it isn't really even a watch, but pure jewelry since you can't really tell what time it is very easily. So I changed my preferences to have at least hour indication of some kind.

--

@ Ian

Nice find! The watch may be worth more melted down than in watch form


----------



## ianmedium

maxvla said:


> At first I liked the standard Movado look thinking I would base my purchase on it's simple design, but when I saw one in person at the store I realized it isn't really even a watch, but pure jewelry since you can't really tell what time it is very easily. So I changed my preferences to have at least hour indication of some kind.
> 
> --
> 
> ...




Oh if you only knew how long I have wanted a solid gold watch! 

On the Movado. I used to own a museum dial Movado. I traded it for another watch, something I have regretted ever since. Watch buffs don't have much time for them but I think they are beautiful and if you like Bauhaus the museum is a wonderful watch.

As for reading the time I will let you into a secret. It was actually the easiest watch I have owned to read the time! When we look at a dial our brain registers the hands not the markers as we have the position of those almost imprinted on our brain so without the markers it is actually far easier to read the time.
Another nice thing is one forgets the odd second or minute and I find that makes far more relaxing timekeeping!


----------



## Maxvla

That may be true, but most times I need to know the exact minute +/- 1 minute. The museum dial I could only be confident with +/- 3-4 minutes. Of course the dial is meant to be a for dress and time keeping is less strenuous in dress situations, typically, so it is fine in that instance.


----------



## rasmushorn

I just found this minimalistic and very simple Skagen. It is only around 4-5 mm thick.


----------



## ianmedium

I have always liked Skagens designs and this has become my favourite! It echoes that European cold war design period where simplicity and elegance combined with industrial design gave us beautiful objects. Lovely, can you tell us the price of this model?


----------



## rasmushorn

The price was 15 Euro = 21.7 USD. Not bad. 
  The owner got it as a free gift included in a magazine subscription for digital photography. He never used it and I just thought it was a great understated design for wearing when using a shirt with tight sleeves.


----------



## shane55

Like it. Absolutely correct. Simple, elegant.


----------



## ianmedium

You got a real bargain! I was looking at their website and something very similar was going for well over a hundred!


----------



## Ultrainferno

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Supposed to ship out 7/4/11 not sure what the delay is, but whatever.


 

 Nothing new yet I suppose?


----------



## Maxvla

Nothing yet and it's been half of 7/4 in Spain already. I'm excited to get it, but in no rush really. I've gone 20 years without a watch, whats another day or two.


----------



## Ultrainferno

True, I'm just waiting for yours to arrive before ordering mine


----------



## Maxvla

Looks like it' s on the way  I'll let you know when it arrives.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Nothing yet and it's been half of 7/4 in Spain already. I'm excited to get it, but in no rush really. I've gone 20 years without a watch, whats another day or two.


 

 20 years without a watch. It's going to feel weird on your wrist for a little while. Watch (not "watch") those _doorknobs_. They are a magnet for attracting nice unscratched watches.


----------



## Maxvla

Yep, going to take a bit to get used to one again. I still have the mark of having worn one before, though. Right where the watch body sits on my wrist there is less hair and what hair is there is thinner than the rest of my arm, and the skin is slightly redder and not as smooth. Pretty interesting seeing as it's been so long.


----------



## Borat

I rented the remake of The Mechanic last night starring Jason Statham. The first 10 minutes featured some cool gear for the WIS and audio fans.
   
  An Audermars Piguet Royal Oak Alinghi was shown closeup twice and Statham was sporting a Panerai PAM204. Then he goes home to play some vinyl on a beautiful Pro-Ject 9.2 RPM to a McIntosh C22 pre into a Jolida 502BRC tube amp feeding some Pinnacle BD1000 towers.


----------



## bhd812

Sunny Shot of the El Primero...


----------



## shane55

Will you look at that!! A new-style El Primero !
  Fantastic... got any case-back shots?


----------



## ianmedium

just thought I would add a wrist shot photo of the old Cartier. I am loving this watch including the patina to it.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Just had to write this note as I am so happy. I just got my first Cartier!
> totally unexpected I was passing a jewelers in my neighborhood today and they do estate stuff. I spied a vintage men's tank in the window and went it to have a look.
> 
> The watch is around forty years old, one gentleman owner who used to be a championship jockey
> ...


 

 LOL, i was going to post about "how much you paid" but i had miss read it because i thought you had found it in a trunk.


----------



## ianmedium

cifani090 said:


> LOL, i was going to post about "how much you paid" but i had miss read it because i thought you had found it in a trunk.



LOL!


----------



## Uncle Erik

ianmedium, great deal! Old watches with a little patina are the best. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Will you look at that!! A new-style El Primero !
> Fantastic... got any case-back shots?


 


  I was planning on using my friends better camera to catch the movement in the future. The El Primero deserves it.


----------



## ianmedium

uncle erik said:


> ianmedium, great deal! Old watches with a little patina are the best. I hope you enjoy it.




thanks Erik. I know the patina would put some folks off but with vintage it just adds to the history for me. Also with the naked eye one really does not see that much. It is a bit like looking at an old master painting. up close one focuses on all the crackle and discolouration but viewed at the correct distance one just feels the history and richness! I think though I will get the crystal changed at some point. 47 year old eyes have a hard enough time as it is without all the scratches in the way!


----------



## Graphicism

My new Mondaine, nice and simple.


----------



## jraul7

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> Sunny Shot of the El Primero...


 

 That's a nice looking watch right there....


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





graphicism said:


> My new Mondaine, nice and simple.


 


  Nice!  My dad is a big railroad fan, particularly European carriers.  I've been thinking of buying him one of those for a few years.


----------



## immtbiker

Had one of these in '69 when Nixon was in big trouble:


----------



## TopspinTEC

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> Sunny Shot of the El Primero...


 
  That is the most beautiful watch I have ever seen


----------



## ianmedium

Going to be an interesting day today! Since getting the Cartier I have come to realize I do not like watches bigger than 36mm, every time I go to put my Milguass on it feels huge, conversely the Cartier, which is tiny by today's standards, feels so right and comfortable.

Last may I purchased my Milgauss from a good friend of mine, it was a year old when I got it, February last year he purchased a new Rolex Explorer 1 which I fell in love with for the history, brushed bracelet and size. Anyway it looks like we are going to do a swap today. The price I paid for my milly was very good and this will mean finachially it will be a straight swap and we are both happy! Will let you guys know how it goes today but I think this evening I will end up with the explorer!
 Some may think it made but since when has buying multiple thousand dollar watches made any sense when you can get a perfectly good Seiko for $500, it's about the heart, not the head!


----------



## immtbiker

How come I can't find that particular El Primo on the Zenith website. Is it a vintage model? 
   
  It's beautiful.


----------



## TopspinTEC

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> How come I can't find that particular El Primo on the Zenith website. Is it a vintage model?
> 
> It's beautiful.


 


  the ref. #  [size=small]is 03.0520.4021/76.C492[/size]  if that helps


----------



## ianmedium

Some quick pictures of my "New" Explorer. It was the last of the 36mm version. This was so the right decision, it fits me like a glove!


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





topspintec said:


> the ref. #  [size=small]is 03.0520.4021/76.C492[/size]  if that helps


 

 Close but the number you posted is a different model.
   
  03.0510.4021/73.C492 is the exact watch I have.
   
  Thank you for the well words and compliments. This watch is actually a discontinued model. This is one of the  Theirry Nataf timeline, he is the EX CEO. He came out with a bunch of crazy designs and most classical Zenith lovers hate him but what they don't know is he really put Zenith on the map of United States retail store. Before him Zenith couldnt be sold large scale in the USA because of a copyright issue with Zenith Radio and TV (an IL brand and was the best tv maker back in the day!).  Now Zenith is just copying their old designs and while IMO some look nice I don't like when a brand digs up their dead (IE Ford mustang retro, Camaro retro, etc). I like change...within reason. I look at Nataf as i look at Chris Bangle. Most BMW owners ripped the crap out of his designs but today EVERY car on the market is using his style somehow.
   
  The watch itself is a weird mix match of classical and new age. The grey dial is Shiny and hard to read in sun light, also no lume on it which makes dark reading a bit of a challenge also. But the Silver hands to stick out enough for your eyes to catch them easily enough anytime..it just takes some getting used to. The crystal is actually doomed and not flat like it looks in the pictures and the watch has no AR that i can tell, does not matter with the shiny Grey dial either way though. If you think the watch looks good in the pic i posted you must see the movement behind the dial! It is the most beautiful Movement i ever owned and wore. I spent an hour looking at it under a 10x loupe a few times. I will post better pics when i can get a good camera. The watch is dress and classical enough to wear with a suit but perfect with jeans at the same time. It is 40mm so it is small enough and big enough also. The sweeping second hand is so smooth with the 36.000 bph El Primero movement!
   
  I traded in my Breitling Seawolf, B&M Capeland s and my Raymond Weil and even put another $1.000 in for it. Came out to $5500 brand new. I am planning on letting it go at the end of the year for $5000 (plus letting the Navitimer go) to save up for the Patek 5167..well i am planning on it.


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Some quick pictures of my "New" Explorer. It was the last of the 36mm version. This was so the right decision, it fits me like a glove!


 


  I love it! another great looking piece just like the Milly


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks BHD. I just feels so right on the wrist and the sure sign it was the right decision is I have no regrets about the MIlly, Wonderful watch and I shall always love it but this size is just perfect for me. As your your Zenith, one of the classic Brands and they just keep getting better. It is so nice to see them getting the attention they deserve. I have always thought them pure class and yours is no exception! We are lucky are we not to be able to have these nice things. Took a long time for me to get there but I am so thankful to be in this position now.


----------



## Graphicism

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> Nice!  My dad is a big railroad fan, particularly European carriers.  I've been thinking of buying him one of those for a few years.


 

 I am sure he would love it, looks and feels a lot more expensive than it is.


----------



## rasmushorn

The Rolex Explorer above is a true classic and a beauty. Here is a portrait of my old Zeno Watch Basel Magellano:


----------



## ianmedium

rasmushorn said:


> The Rolex Explorer above is a true classic and a beauty. Here is a portrait of my old Zeno Watch Basel Magellano:




Thank you! The Zeno is beautiful!


----------



## Gazza

Ok, I need some desperate advice! I'm looking to get a good watch after years of being without one and this one caught my eye:
   

   
   

 *Baume & Mercier Men’s 8380 Capeland White Chronograph Dial Watch*   

 [size=small]Amazon are selling it for $889 when the normal price is $2499. Is this a good deal? Is the brand reputable? I'm not buying the BOSE of watches am I? I was going to buy a $500 Seiko but after seeing this I thought it would be mad to pass it up.[/size]
   
  [size=small]Cheers.[/size]


----------



## ianmedium

gazza said:


> Ok, I need some desperate advice! I'm looking to get a good watch after years of being without one and this one caught my eye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Baume Mercier are an excellent brand and to be honest if it is real and from a reputable seller I would bite his arm off at that price!

Baume have been around since the early 19th century. Their movements are usually Swiss ETA movements which are reliable and will last a lifetime with proper maintenance .

I have always thought the brand quite classy, they come in around Omega on the pecking order of Swiss brands I think (at least to me!) which means good quality at more affordable prices ( well, compared to Patek!!). 

This price is a steal to be honest. Baume watches tank in value which I have never understood why but this one would take care of that depreciation for you if you ever came to sell it on!

Great bargain as long as everything is legit!

Let us know how you get on. As long as it is real and in good condition you can't go wrong
Oh yes, certainly not the Bose of watches! More like a Marantz or Denon

One more thing! i love Seiko but I would have this over the $500 seiko!


----------



## Gazza

It's fulfilled by Amazon themselves and not a third party so it is legit. I think I'll get it.


----------



## ianmedium

You really can't lose then, fantastic bargain and I am looking forward to seeing some real life pictures. That model has a lovely feel to it, very substantial, you won't be disappointed with the quality of finish!


----------



## Gazza

Ordered! I'm glad you mentioned Denon, because I am very, very familiar with the brand and have owned it in the past and they make some very good but not ostentatious gear, especially their high-end stuff.


----------



## ianmedium

Well Done. Really there is no way you can go wrong at that price. Found this link on watchuseek where someone is selling a used one (well purchased but not worn!) for $1000. I am showing it as it has some great pictures!

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-baume-mercier-8380-capeland-auto-chronograph-new-box-hang-tags-manual-553901.html

Well done again. It has a similar movement to those in the Navitimer by Brietling


----------



## Gazza

Do you know the exact specs and movements so I can look them up to get an idea? I'm pretty new to all this.


----------



## Maxvla

Modified Valjoux 7750 movement. That's a pretty good one.


----------



## ianmedium

maxvla said:


> Modified Valjoux 7750 movement. That's a pretty good one.





gazza said:


> Do you know the exact specs and movements so I can look them up to get an idea? I'm pretty new to all this.





As Max says the 7750 is a good movement, should have years of trouble free service with it and it is a movement that in years to come you can take to a good independent watchmaker to be serviced instead of the expensive manufacture route if you wish.

Here is a Wiki entry for the movement, you can get an idea of the illustrious company your watch keeps!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Valjoux


----------



## Maxvla

My Certina came in today, finally, and it's just as good as I hoped. Perfect size on the wrist, not too heavy. I need to take a link out of the bracelet, but that's to be expected.

Sorry for cell phone camera, it's my best camera at the moment.


----------



## Ultrainferno

It's looking good!
  Did you get all necessary documents with it Maxvla? Was it securely shipped?
  thanks


----------



## Maxvla

Yes it came with the stamped warranty card and was nicely packed.


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Modified Valjoux 7750 movement. That's a pretty good one.


 


  It really is not "modified" at all, just ordered with a rotor that says the company name at best..other then that it is a stock 7750. Panerai and IWC modify  their ETA stuff allot more then i am sure this company can/will at that price.
  The 7750 is a chronograph designed to be made cheap and quickly which is why you see them in most watches using a swiss Chrono. They run good and are easy to fix also helps. As far as the same movement Breitling uses, not really but not far off either. Breitling uses the COSC/chronometer  grade stuff from ETA but there are lower grades of movements the companies offers. the differences between the grades can be found here   
   
  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ETA_movement
   
  My old Capeland S had a COSC grade 7750 inside but I am not sure if every Capeland has it.
   
  Also some people don't believe the different grades make a huge difference but i do. Only in the timing have i seen a difference between them but even this can be adjusted later so no worries there.
   
  Either way enjoy the "wobble" you will feel from the movement, I actually like it allot. B&M makes good stuff but their retail is stupid and their used pricing reflects the reality of this. Don't plan on selling it without loosing atleast 60-70% from the low price you paid and if you trade it in at a dealer look to get 10% tops at what you paid (if the dealer is willing to take it at all).  Then again worst comes to worst you always can keep it and have a work watch. I thought the fit and feel of my Capeland was amazing in quality at the low price i paid, it just had a great fit and feel. The watch should do you great for years and years unless you get bit by the upgrade bug. The timing won't be spot on though as with any automatic movement so don't worry about that if/when you see it. Now look at getting some different straps for it!! haha
   
  BTW: When i was looking at Raymond Weil and Tissot years back in Vegas the dealers made the Baume stuff loke like gold, like a true step up from the rest. After owning both i can say the brand is really a step up though. The brand has a bunch of TV spots in the past. Watch some old shows of the Sopranos..they talked a bunch about B&M!..
   
  post pics when it comes in!


----------



## rasmushorn

A portrait of my daily watch a Fortis B-42 Marinemaster.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> A portrait of my daily watch a Fortis B-42 Marinemaster.


 


  I have been lurking around here for a time. Just wanted to say I love the style of your watch. Looks really easy to read. I bet it fits well too for a daily watch. Looks built like a tank. A joy!


----------



## drewjp

^ Nice Fortis!


----------



## Rat Salad

Kinda cool.. It's a 1969 Movado Sub Sea Branded as a Defy (Zenith) model name. I know they shared movements but a Zenith model Name on a Movado is pretty rare.   It has the Zenith high beat PC 2562 movement.


----------



## ianmedium

Beautiful Movado!


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Beautiful Movado!


 


  Indeed, it looks really cool, a great vintage piece.


----------



## flavouz

I received mine today


----------



## soundshaper

My NIXON Trader sporting the optional nylon band. Awesome.
   
  http://www.nixonnow.com/watches/elite/the-trader-A153.html


----------



## Rat Salad

Nice Nix!


----------



## ianmedium

Well, the Explorer is sold! Loved the watch, just did not suit me. Have something coming from Bernard watch. Should be here by the end of the week. One clue. The manufacturer is French!


----------



## musicman59

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Well, the Explorer is sold! Loved the watch, just did not suit me. Have something coming from Bernard watch. Should be here by the end of the week. One clue. The manufacturer is French!


 

 HMMM.....Cartier??? I love Cartier. I got one from Bernard sometime ago at great price.


----------



## ianmedium

musicman59 said:


> HMMM.....Cartier??? I love Cartier. I got one from Bernard sometime ago at great price.




Got it in one! In that case I will show a picture from their site of the one that is winging it's way to me!




It's the 18k and SS Santos Galbee XL auto. My first employer back in 1980 had one and I always loved it!
This one is mint condition no marks at all and according to Bernard keeping +4 seconds a day.

First time dealing with bernard and it won't be my last, they are so easy to deal with!


----------



## Redcarmoose

I have seven watches but this is the one I love. Purchased it in the early 1990s. 20 years later it still works perfect. I even like the scratch across the crystal. I wear it everyday.


----------



## Maxvla

Ian, your Cartier Tank made this list of 11 classic watches as picked by Esquire:

http://shopping.yahoo.com/articles/yshoppingarticles/645/11-classic-watches-for-men/


----------



## Gazza

New watch!
   
  Baume & Mercier Capeland M0A08380
   
  It actually arrived the other day but I only managed to take a photo today. I must say I really like it. Built like a tank and simply gorgeous, although reading the exact minute can be difficult at times. This is my first mechanical watch (hell, the first watch I've bought as an adult) so I'm still getting used to the whole concept.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





gazza said:


> New watch!
> 
> Baume & Mercier Capeland M0A08380
> 
> It actually arrived the other day but I only managed to take a photo today. I must say I really like it. Built like a tank and simply gorgeous, although reading the exact minute can be difficult at times. This is my first mechanical watch (hell, the first watch I've bought as an adult) so I'm still getting used to the whole concept.


 
  That's a beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> I have seven watches but this is the one I love. Purchased it in the early 1990s. 20 years later it still works perfect. I even like the scratch across the crystal. I wear it everyday.


 


  This watch has been on my wishlist for a year or so. I think I will buy one next time I am in Hong Kong. On eBay I have had this on my "watch"-list for some time:
   
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150498366263&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2371wt_952
   
  I think it is a classic and a great watch for the money.


----------



## musicman59

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   Very Nice!
  I have the large (not extra large Galbee) SS/Gold like that and a Santos Ronde (they have one at the Bernerd site for sale) already collectors item. I ma thinking on selling my Galbee to finance the purchase of a Breitling Bentley GMT. It was serviced by Cartier and not used since so it looks just like new. it is a little bit smaller and the date is at 6 O'clock.
   
  BTW the one I bought from Bernard was a SS ladies Santos for my daughter 6 years ago.


----------



## kwkarth

redcarmoose said:


> I have seven watches but this is the one I love. Purchased it in the early 1990s. 20 years later it still works perfect. I even like the scratch across the crystal. I wear it everyday.


 

 Nice!  I've always liked that style.


----------



## ianmedium

maxvla said:


> Ian, your Cartier Tank made this list of 11 classic watches as picked by Esquire:
> 
> http://shopping.yahoo.com/articles/yshoppingarticles/645/11-classic-watches-for-men/




Good grief, I am hip for the first time in my life 

Gazza congrats on the Baume, it looks beautiful!


----------



## ianmedium

my Cartier arrived today. Heads up to Bernard watch company. Excellent service excellent watches.

Here are a few pictures!


----------



## Maxvla

Didn't even notice the date in the lower right corner til just now seeing that 3rd picture where that corner is turned up. I was like.. What is .. oh that's a date...


----------



## ianmedium

I know. I love the position of it as it is so easy to read on the wrist but it sort of hides as well. The bracelet on this one is the most comfortable I have worn and that is after a breitling pilot bracelet which is wonderful.

The thing I can't get over is the fit and finish Cartier have done on this watch. Their master jewellery background really shows!


----------



## Max598

My G-shock and Fossil Ceramic watch.  Not nearly as expensive as some of your guys' watches but they get the job done. I was skeptical about the ceramic at first but I have been very impressed.  It has nice weight to it and it's scratch resistant. And it's beautiful! I don't think the picture really does it justice. The G-shock's just for those circumstances that you wouldnt wanna take a nice watch like the beach.


----------



## Maxvla

Looks nice. I was tempted by a ceramic watch when shopping for mine, but went a different way.


----------



## Rat Salad

As you can see from my earlier post as well.. I am a bit more on the vintage end of watches.
   
  This is my 1968 (ish) Wittnauer (Longines) Super Compressor. The bezel is internal and moved with the second crown.  Wittnauer was a luxury brand at the time but like other strong American watch companies (read Bulova) they have unfortunately become standard fare these days.


----------



## ianmedium

Both the G shock and Wittenauer are wonderful watches. I am intrigued by the ceramic fossil as well, lovely watches folks!


----------



## rasmushorn

My Casio ProTrek PRW-2000 (with fingerprint) for the outdoors. Radiocontrolled, solarpowered and with triple sensor. I really like this watch.


----------



## vagarach

Trying out clarity mode in Camera+ with my Seiko SARB033!


----------



## youngngray

irresistibly subscribed


----------



## Rat Salad

Vagarach, is that a vintage seiko?


----------



## Maxvla

rat salad said:


> Vagarach, is that a vintage seiko?




It's modern. http://www.seiyajapan.com/product/S-SARB033/SEIKO-Mechanical-Automatic-Watch-SARB033.html


----------



## ianmedium

Anyone interested in a really high quality mechanical watch around the $400-$800 mark would be very wise indeed to check out the Japanese domestic market Seiko's. If I were wanting a watch in that price range I would have one of those Seiko's over anything the Swiss are doing in that price range, mush higher quality I feel and wonderful movements. The one shown a couple of posts ago is more like a semi Grand Seiko IMHO. Excellent watches and and several leagues above similar priced North American and European Seiko's I feel. In fact I think the European and North American importers are taking a liberty with what they charge for inferior models!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Just picked up this Vacheron Constantin used for $35.00 USD. What do ya think? lol
   
   
  Never thought of checking out Hong Kong for a score like the SARB033 Seiko above? I have been to many asian shops in the US and they have everything but nothing like that. I wonder if nice Seiko watches ever come up for sale on Ebay in that league? I will have a look when I'm in Hong Kong. I was in Singapore this year but never thought about looking for good Seiko watches. Funny how Seiko will make amazing limited production world class watches but you never really read or hear about them. There must be collectors of such things! That SARB033 would be something I would love to own!


----------



## ianmedium

must admit I have never really got the fake watch thing really and this one is not particularly good either but hey, if you enjoy it that is what matters I guess. I think I would have rather spent the $35 on an honest Timex.


----------



## Redcarmoose

In the mid 1990s I purchased a fake Rolex in Mexico and the whole thing turned black in about 3 days. It would make your wrist green! In that case a Timex would have been way better!


----------



## ianmedium

redcarmoose said:


> In the mid 1990s I purchased a fake Rolex in Mexico and the whole thing turned black in about 3 days. It would make your wrist green! In that case a Timex would have been way better!




ouch! I love Timex. i am lucky enough to have had some nice watches over the years including the two Cartiers I have now but i still have a Timex easy reader and wear it, I love that watch and heck, if one of the coolest people on the planet wears one it must be OK (Leonard Cohen!)


----------



## music_man

you guys have got to see this. make of it what you wish.

http://www.gemnation.com/watches/Patek-Philippe-Sky-Moon-Tourbillon-5002P-1502.html

i sort of remember posting this long ago somewhere. if i did i apologize. but oh boy!

edit: i think i did post this long ago. still interesting i say.

i recently got the ap shaq edition. it was the presentation that sold me. it comes in a basketball! it is also one of the few ap's i like the looks of. plus i got it for less than half price "sort of" used.

i wanted to mention on the other side of things,lol fossil automatics are getting darn good. since 2010 they mostly have a seiko or miyota which fossil actually modifies for their functions. the fit and finish now seems to be like a $700 watch. i got a few at the fossil outlet. total investment, $130. not a bad deal unless one is completely sold on names i suppose. no, it is not an omega but it is $45.


----------



## Redcarmoose

music_man
   
   
   
  I have to agree with you as far as having a cheepo watch just to bang around in a Fossil is nothing short of a free gift! $80.00 usd gets you stainless and water resistance to 165 feet. An automatic that keeps time perfect and seems to run for days and days without use or a winder. What to you want! I'm no snob. I will wear one. What is interesting is my friends from Canada come to the US and look around for watches like the Fossil. In Canada they just don't have $40.00 usd or $80.00 usd watches like you can get in the states. Many other places in the world are the same way. The watches are super cheeply made. I figure a company like Fossil somehow makes it work using the economy of volume in the US.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Here is a Tissot PRS 516 I wear with black shirts.


----------



## Redcarmoose

My friends laugh at this one thinking it came with a bottle of Polo! A favorite even though it's very cheesy!


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## musicman59

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
   I went to the site in the link and my jaw dropped with those prices!! Who would pay over $8,000 for a Seiko that looks like a Rolex Submariner when you can get the Rolex for that money or less???
http://www.seiyajapan.com/product/S-SBGA031/Grand-Seiko-Spring-Drive-200m-Diver-SBGA031-Titanium.html


----------



## music_man

i'd give the current fossil automatics more credit. they are more than beaters. it all depends how one feels about it. the quality is really good. the fit and finish is like $500-$700 watches from japan. plus, a watch you can get for $45 with a miyota or seiko movment. that keeps good time. up untill i'd say 2010 the fossils were ok. now they are really decent. i have much better watches but for a kid that only has $45(outlet store) there is nothing to be ashamed of. in fact i have worn one to a high class dinner and got a complement on it. the gentleman said "that;s a nice watch, what is it?". i said a fossil. conversation stopped there. i don't really care if it says poopoo. if it is $500 worth of watch for $45 than that is a fair deal. i'd just like to see them make a $1,000 watch that;s like a $5,000 one. of course i doubt they ever will but who knows. it is not as good as a $500 seiko though. it is however as good as the run of the mill invicta's at the mall(not the swiss ones). i just wish they had a sapphire crystal but you can;t have everything for $45.anyways, i have not scratched one bad yet. maybe they have a hard coating like seiko's. i am not ranting about the quality of fossil. it is a cheap watch, but recently cheap no longer seems to mean junk here. not like a lot of $45 offerings on the bay or fakes. those are mostly junk. i will just say it is now my only recommendation if one only has $45 and wants an automatic. like i said, it is no omega but that is not exactly a fair comparison given the price difference. on the other hand i once had a $3,000 seiko and was pretty disappointed you certainly not go wrong with a monster though. in fact if one that only has $45 could wait a bit i would tell them to save up for a monster. then again you do not get five complications ala fossil .


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Redcarmoose

http://cgi.ebay.com/Seiko-SARB023-Automatic-Watch-23-Jewels-/390332296536?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item5ae19e2d58
   
   
   
   
  Here we go!


----------



## Maxvla

musicman59 said:


> I went to the site in the link and my jaw dropped with those prices!! Who would pay over $8,000 for a Seiko that looks like a Rolex Submariner when you can get the Rolex for that money or less???
> http://www.seiyajapan.com/product/S-SBGA031/Grand-Seiko-Spring-Drive-200m-Diver-SBGA031-Titanium.html




Spring drive > auto


----------



## josef2982

this is a dangerous thread.  i can never have too many watches.  i try to stay in the $100-500 range though (i can't see spending more than a grand on one, at least at this point in my life.. haha).  I'll have to get some pics and post a few..


----------



## ianmedium

musicman59 said:


> I went to the site in the link and my jaw dropped with those prices!! Who would pay over $8,000 for a Seiko that looks like a Rolex Submariner when you can get the Rolex for that money or less???
> http://www.seiyajapan.com/product/S-SBGA031/Grand-Seiko-Spring-Drive-200m-Diver-SBGA031-Titanium.html




First you have to get your head around the fact that the Swiss are not the only folks who make fine wristwatches. Then there is the numbers. I love Rolex, have owned two and will again, won't hear a bad word against them. They have perfected the art of mass manufacture whilst maintaining superb quality, they make around a million watches each year. Now, I don't know how many grand Seiko's are made each year but you can bet it is a tiny fraction of that amount.

Also Grand seiko is made to much higher timekeeping tolerances, I believe +/-3-4 seconds a day where as Rolex like all other Swiss chronometers are +/-4-6 a day. The level of finish on the Grand Seikos I have seen is considerably better as well, the movements are more like Patek or VC in standard of finish, likewise the dials. 

So when you take that into consideration the cost of them is actually not bad, especially if you don't pay the premium that is being charged by the US/Canadian importers and instead buy direct from someone like Higuchi san, and authorized dealer in Japan. I have know several folks go this route and have had no extra problems in doing so whilst saving quite a bit.


I think one needs to realize that the Grand Seiko relationship to the normal Seiko is a bit like AMG's is with Mercedes. Whilst they look the same they are very different beasts entirly.


----------



## r1n7r4h

This GS for me is the pinnacle of modern Grand Seiko's. This or the Hi-beat 36000. I love the textured dial on this particular model though.
  http://forums.watchuseek.com/f20/grand-seiko-sbga011-non-omega-picture-intensive-423620.html#post3163953
   
  There was also another model, I think it was an anniversary or limited addition, that I placed in my most wanted list. It had a tiny GS lion on the 5 o'clock marker I think. I can't find that one though.


----------



## music_man

the grand seiko is actually a bargain when you consider it is the quality of a patek. there is a guy in airazona that can get you a good price. still not cheap. i have a s65 and trust me the grand seiko is built better. in the merc some of the fit/finish in places seems cheap. nothing at all cheap feeling about a grand seiko. personally i feel it is more elite than the highest swiss watches. most people just don't know. i have heard a million times "is that a real rolex" duh. i never heard is that a real grand seiko because most people do not even recognize what it is. rolex builds a good watch but it is ubiquitous. probably why i find myself with more rolex than anything else.

which reminds me, i need the exterior of a yachtmaster to have a heavy duty cleaning. the jeweler wants too much in my opinion. i am not sure how i would do it myself though. there is like total gunk stuck between the markers on the bezel. probably better just to get a new bezel. the braclet i am not afraid to clean myself. then i need a link and they are being unfair about the price of that as well. this is because my long time jeweler passed away and his grandson thinks everyone is stupid.


----------



## floydfan33

My daily watch, a gift, and a pretty good copy.
   
  I thought it would last a week, and still looks like new 2 years later. and keeps phenomenal time. The automatic movement keeps it's wind, and runs perfect.


----------



## Redcarmoose

http://www.shopbot.com.au/ps-seiko-mechanical-automatic-watch-sarb033-35038521.html
   
   
  This is a SARB033 for sale. This place is dangerous as I will make a SARB033 a goal this year.


----------



## music_man

well i was taken for a ride. i said i thought the new fossil's were so great. sorry, i stand corrected. their current automatic "twist" is not an automatic at all! it is a quartz with a fake automatic escapement just for looks. shame on you fossil! they did used to build a real automatic watch with a sea-gul for slightly over $100. had i known this i would have had nothing good to say about them! man oh man. it is still well built for less than a bill but it is not an automatic watch as advertised! that simply blows imo. still, it is a nice quartz watch afaik so far. of course until it stops working. which is not to say it is horrible besides that it is a faker. since for instance there are $25,000 quartz concords if thats what floats your boat. i am positive the fossil is no concord but no real reason to be ashamed by having a quartz. of course once again besides the fact it is a fake automatic duh. now, if it were eco or kinetic and said so clearly that would be completely alright for the person that wants that. that is not what it is though. the automatic wheel is solely for looks. the entire drive is quartz. how lame. what did i expect for $45 at the fossil outlet though? ok i was taken. at least i am helping others to know this.

edit: the fossil outlet's do have some decent beater/newb real automatics. fossil is not currently making these. they are just old stock. at the outlet prices i cannot see anyone getting a better automatic if they have less than a bill to spend. i mean like way less than a bill lol. who shops for fossil retail anyhow? i got the me9020 for when i am thinking i may damage something. it is a decent watch although the silicone strap has a buckle. not that big a deal though. there was an armani from the absurd retail of $545 to $99. at $99 i also think it was the best anyone is going to do for that money. $50 ebay watches are not always a safe bet. here you see what you are getting. i would steer very clear of the twist though. it is for one thing a faker. the other issue is hardly anyone can replace the battery in this "automatic". one thing i will hand to them is the 11 year warranty. that is unheard of on 100 grand watches!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> My Casio ProTrek PRW-2000 (with fingerprint) for the outdoors. Radiocontrolled, solarpowered and with triple sensor. I really like this watch.


 

 I have the Casio Pathfinder PAW 1300 and it looks almost exactly alike.
   
   

   
  If I'm going to buy a watch that costs $1.5 mil, it got look like it's worth that (although I can't imagine how that could be accomplished).


----------



## jwhairybob

Here's a couple photos I took of my small collection:
   


   
  Panerai 297 GMT, Rolex Milgauss, Panerai 1950, Bell&Ross 03-92


----------



## music_man

immtbiker, maybe they could shape it like a little mansion lol! i wonder if anyone actually owns that one. i mean i have never even seen the top 10 richest people in the world wearing it!

as far as the fossil me9020, which is actually me9023. fossil is so cheap they tend to stamp the wrong number on their cases.... anyways it is a nice watch at the outlet price. the band is silicone which kind of sucks but overall i expected less for $60. i am hard pressed to change the band since it costs half the watch. i have way better watches but you can feel good about spending $60 on a mechanical watch that actually works haha. the fake rolex's and such for that price usually work about a day if you are lucky. then there is the fossil armani line. even at the outlet prices i see that as a huge ripoff. it is an italian name for a chinese watch. aren't the good ones supposed to be swiss anyhow(joke).

edith,jwhairybob nice avatar! nice watches too. do you own those headphones? my favorite ones(so shoot me).


----------



## music_man

i just got a $145 timex automatic for $25. it looks nice. i feel good about buying cheap watches. not so good when i drop thousands. i still like my better watches but many times i shake my head at what i spent on them. when something halfway decent costs less than lunch that is a deal to me. the other thing is i will wear a patek/ap anywhere or a fossil/timex etc. to any of the same places. i don't have anything for the purpose of impressing others. so i will wear that timex with pride! other than the crummy strap it seems an even better deal than the fossil from yesterday. i hope i am not boring people with cheap watches. i think they are just fine for what they cost. they do work. which is actually pretty impressive1 ahh, china.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





jwhairybob said:


> Here's a couple photos I took of my small collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Wow - what a great collection!


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> I have the Casio Pathfinder PAW 1300 and it looks almost exactly alike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Even if you had the 1.5 you still have to be approved to buy one from the president of Patek also. I heard you have to go to two separate interviews and make it past each of them to be put on a waiting list to even buy a $1.5 million dollar watch...I don't want to imagine how many years you will have to wait after all that..


----------



## ianmedium

bhd812 said:


> Even if you had the 1.5 you still have to be approved to buy one from the president of Patek also. I heard you have to go to two separate interviews and make it past each of them to be put on a waiting list to even buy a $1.5 million dollar watch...I don't want to imagine how many years you will have to wait after all that..




Your quite right on this and also I can add a little more info in what is involved as I actually have a friend who is working towards being approved for this model.

You also have to have purchased at least four of Patek's grand complications as well and not all in one go. He went to get another a few weeks ago and Patek said he had been purchasing watches too close together so has to wait a few months.

I think the intention is for the watch to go to true Patek enthusiasts and thus hopefully it then does not go onto the grey market so easily.

I was fortunate to see this watch in person a short while ago. I have to be honest. If I had that sort of money To spare on a watch purchase I would have it in a heartbeat! When one thinks here in Vancouver for instance the price of this watch will only get you a shoddily built condo that will never appreciate in value like this watch will I would rather have the watch.

Think of this watch as fine art, an old master and you then get close to why this watch costs what it does. It truly is exquisite.


----------



## zzzxtreme

never wear watches in my life, but 2 years ago I found one that I really like, wearing it still


----------



## music_man

i was under the impression you could add it to your cart on that site. i take it i was wrong then. not that it matters to me haha. i also just realized i posted a link to a 1.5 mil watch and in the two following days preceded to purchase a fossil and timex, i even humor myself sometimes


----------



## kxx7

Can recommendations for a watch in the range of $200-$100?
   
  I would like it to be a metal band but leather would work also. I'm looking for something not too flashy, something more subtle and stylish. Any help would be great !


----------



## ianmedium

kxx7 said:


> Can recommendations for a watch in the range of $200-$100?
> 
> I would like it to be a metal band but leather would work also. I'm looking for something not too flashy, something more subtle and stylish. Any help would be great !




That sort of price I would be going for Seiko, Citizen or Timex. Avoid at all costs fashion brands as they offer poor value and quite frankly poor quality for the price.

For Citizen this lovely ECO drive sounds like it would fit the bill,
http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-eco-mens-watch-bm8430-59e.html

I have owned a few Citizens, their customer service is excellent as is the build quality and timekeeping. ECO drive means no need to worry about replacing the battery, normal light exposure is enough to keep it fully charged. 

This quartz Seiko is a great buy at the price, good solid reliable watches that will last you many years, good quality as well.
http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-sgga43.html

And here is this great looking timex.
http://www.watches2u.com/watches/timex/t2n291-mens-sl-series-black-steel-watch.html


----------



## Maxvla

Orient is also a great choice in this price range.


----------



## ianmedium

maxvla said:


> Orient is also a great choice in this price range.





Oh yeah, forgot them! So four would be my choice, also if you can get a Bulova on sale that would be a great option, they make dressier looking non sporty watches amongst the usual sporty fashion stuff.


----------



## kxx7

thanks for the info guys 
   
  I'll take a look at Bulova and Orient. Yeah leaning towards the more dressy casual look.
   
  That seiko looks promising though


----------



## music_man

well, the fashion brand i was speaking of their quartz is indeed nowhere near the quality of a timex or especially bulova(whom make accutron). "some" of their automatics are surprising at outlet prices. comparable to orient in some cases imo. interestingly the timex automatic is pretty decent even if one paid $100. the chinese are no swiss yet but they are gaining.


----------



## leftnose

Had a business meeting today so I went into the watch box and came out with something I haven't worn in a long time:
   

   
  Not necessarily the most appropriate for business but I had forgotten how much I like this watch.


----------



## music_man

lol i knew i recognized that area......nice looking watch.


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Your quite right on this and also I can add a little more info in what is involved as I actually have a friend who is working towards being approved for this model.
> 
> You also have to have purchased at least four of Patek's grand complications as well and not all in one go. He went to get another a few weeks ago and Patek said he had been purchasing watches too close together so has to wait a few months.
> 
> ...


 

 I always thought that $1.5 was kind of cheap for what the watch is and who would want it..
   
  Some by a large number look at Patek as being the top brand in the entire world, I have asked many well to do watch collectors their best brand in their opinion and Patek was always the answer. Now when you are looked as the top and the best then you know people who do buy these watches will want to upgrade to a better and higher Patek..after all how do you top the Patek on your wrist with a better watch? buy a higher end Patek of course. And looking at the number of wealthy people out there with the money they have $1.5 to me is a small number for having the top watch from the top brand..
   
  pretty interesting what the company makes one do before that person can even be considered to own the watch...thanks for the info! I went crazy when i seen Calatrava let alone seeing this watch in life...OMG!


----------



## ianmedium

bhd812 said:


> I always thought that $1.5 was kind of cheap for what the watch is and who would want it..
> 
> Some by a large number look at Patek as being the top brand in the entire world, I have asked many well to do watch collectors their best brand in their opinion and Patek was always the answer. Now when you are looked as the top and the best then you know people who do buy these watches will want to upgrade to a better and higher Patek..after all how do you top the Patek on your wrist with a better watch? buy a higher end Patek of course. And looking at the number of wealthy people out there with the money they have $1.5 to me is a small number for having the top watch from the top brand..
> 
> pretty interesting what the company makes one do before that person can even be considered to own the watch...thanks for the info! I went crazy when i seen Calatrava let alone seeing this watch in life...OMG!




That's why I was comparing it to fine art, which of course it is. The thing with Patek is like Cartier they have an outstanding link to the past with their watches. You buy heirlooms with both companies. There record keeping and attention to detail is amazing and their customer care (as I have found personally ) is second to none.

The calatrava has to be one of the classic watches ever. I would own one in a heartbeat if I could afford the $20,000 asking price, hobnail with the sub seconds for me, in yellow Gold with romans.


----------



## bhd812

I hear you! I still dream of the 5167 often enough! 

Is this real? 


http://www.ablogtoread.com/charlie-sheen-father-debut-in-patek-philippe-watch-ad/


I cant check if it is on my phone now.


----------



## shane55

Notice the date... April 1.
  Not even a 'good' Photoshop job.
  Clever read though... funny.
   
  Cheers.


----------



## bhd812

It was an april fools joke
I guess...got me


----------



## bhd812

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plf2cTsvKD4
   
  at 4:20 in the video you see the 5167 on the president wrist...NOw i want it even more!!!!!!!! omg


----------



## immtbiker

Billy,
  I don't see any watch at 4:20 of the video. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I can't believe that he has the restraint not to wear his heavy hitters to the shows. I don't know if he came into the family through birth, but it's no wonder that he "love"s life.


----------



## music_man

it is haunting me now. however i feel they have some nerve to make you do that dance after the price of admission. i suppose it is very,very special. like everything else i suppose i'll wait for the secondary market but this is likely to be more not less! i mean you can buy murcielago all day long and they do depreciate too. i guess it's just an entirely different market so it is not up for comparison.


----------



## kxx7

I'm a lefty so I wear my watch on my right hand xD
   
  Here's my current watch that I wear everyday. Its a fake I got from a friend xD but it looks good.
   
  Anyways I'm debating to get one these seiko's
   
http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-5-watch-snk795.html
   
   
http://www.jomashop.com/seiko-watch-snk789.html
   
   
  Its pretty much the same watch, I just can't decide between the white face or black face. Or do you guys think I can find a better bang for the buck?


----------



## bhd812

I posted two videos of the Zenith on youtube..one is ok and the other sucks..
   
  nice video of the face, watch it in 720!
  http://youtu.be/R9sKseRfQjE
   
  not so nice video of the movement..i was smoking a cig and couldnt get iphone focus
  http://youtu.be/5HvjVPnJHlo
  Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Billy,
> I don't see any watch at 4:20 of the video.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 4:2something? That says allot for every product they make if the President wears one of the "entry level" models to such a big show. Then again to him all he wants is something to tell time with his family name on it most likely.
   


  Quote: 





music_man said:


> it is haunting me now. however i feel they have some nerve to make you do that dance after the price of admission. i suppose it is very,very special. like everything else i suppose i'll wait for the secondary market but this is likely to be more not less! i mean you can buy murcielago all day long and they do depreciate too. i guess it's just an entirely different market so it is not up for comparison.


 

 I agree but if you look at a used watch at $15k for example, would you want to buy a watch USED at that price or just buy the new for another $5k...btw this is entry level stuff to these brands. the Average is $60k-$80K for a middle range watch in the line up. To me it is something to shoot for and think about..nothing wrong with some dreaming.


----------



## music_man

did anyone get an emergency and the statement read "seacraft" and not "aircraft"? that's a little worrisome.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

In my aim to understand other peoples views of life, behaviours, characters, their impacts on others, etc., i have found this rather obvious, yet interesting topic.
  Watches, small objects which quantify time. Worn on the wrist.
   
  Until know I understood why people _(at least a reason i understand)_ like automatic watches. The complexity of their mechanics is indeed very fascinating (to me).
  I found that automatic watches can be very expensive.
   
*What about expensive quartz watches (?), what makes them so special and why can also they be so expensive (apart from branding)?*
*(i know that quartz watches are much more precise than automatic, lighter, etc.). *
*But what is the difference between a drug-store quartz and a rather expensive quartz watch (Tissot, Tag-Heuer, etc.)?*
   
  Sorry if this question seems nooby, but i try to understand by asking.


----------



## Maxvla

A good bit is the brand, but the rest is in the materials and complications. Drug store quartz is typically all plastic, not something you'd want to wear with a suit. Chronos, moon phase, etc all add to the cost also.


----------



## mralexosborn

I am wondering what I want for a graduation gift. Best bang-for-buck watch for around $3,000? I was thinking about the Speedy Pro or IWC Portofino so far. I wan't an automatic that isn't some cheap ETA movement. A watch that will hold it's value would be nice too. For some odd reason the Calatrava is a bit out of my price range. XD


----------



## ianmedium

thedreamthinker said:


> In my aim to understand other peoples views of life, behaviours, characters, their impacts on others, etc., i have found this rather obvious, yet interesting topic.
> Watches, small objects which quantify time. Worn on the wrist.
> 
> Until know I understood why people _(at least a reason i understand)_ like automatic watches. The complexity of their mechanics is indeed very fascinating (to me).
> ...




There really are only two types of quartz movement. Thermocompensated quartz (usually comes with a perpetual calendar function) which are between +/- 4-10 seconds a year accurate and then the rest which are stock +/-15 seconds a month accurate, sure you have eco drives but the only difference there is the power source.

So, knowing that. If your going to spend a great deal on a watch and you want quartz the best value is to go for a quartz that is hyper accurate. TAG, Longines, Tissot and the like are OK but to be honest you simply are not getting the sort of upgrade in materials that warrant the premium price. If your looking at what they charge then in a Heartbeat I would steer you towards the Japanese only market Seiko's. Fraction of the cost of the lower end Swiss and knock them out of the ball park in terms of quality construction and you get the high accuracy quartz.

Now if your talking precious metals it is a little different. Sadly Omega are now out of the thermocompensated quartz game. I had the last of the Constellations with that movement and it was a wonderful watch. Same watch now has the vanilla quartz movement and I just would not go there as it is not worth the money for me.

Not sure but I am only aware of Breitlings using the high accuracy quartz movement now from Swiss manufactures.

If you head over to watchuseek they have a wonderful High accuracy quartz forum and are very knowledgeable. If you like the style you can still pick up one of the thermo movement Constellations on the internet, just make sure you see perpetual calendar on the dial and it will be that movement.

Forgot, there is a third quartz, the Kinetic. But none to my knowledge are high accuracy.


----------



## ianmedium

mralexosborn said:


> I am wondering what I want for a graduation gift. Best bang-for-buck watch for around $3,000? I was thinking about the Speedy Pro or IWC Portofino so far. I wan't an automatic that isn't some cheap ETA movement. A watch that will hold it's value would be nice too. For some odd reason the Calatrava is a bit out of my price range. XD




Not all ETA movements are equal! I have one in my Cartier and it is accurate to -2 seconds a day. There are various grades of ETA movement so don't discount them and don't fall into the trap that the only good high end watches are ones with in house movements. 

That is more about snobbery than an indication of quality! By the way, the speedy has one of those dastardly ETA movements as does the Portofino auto!

If you don't mind having a slightly used watch personally I would head over to the internet sellers like Bernard watch. My Cartier was half the price of new and it was as new!

Check this link out about the ETA movement in my watch.

http://www.chronometrie.com/eta2892/eta2892.html


----------



## mralexosborn

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Not all ETA movements are equal! I have one in my Cartier and it is accurate to -2 seconds a day. There are various grades of ETA movement so don't discount them and don't fall into the trap that the only good high end watches are ones with in house movements.
> 
> That is more about snobbery than an indication of quality! By the way, the speedy has one of those dastardly ETA movements as does the Portofino auto!
> 
> ...


 
  I said "cheap ETA movement". I don't want to be ripped off as badly as Panerai owners. XD (No offense intended)


----------



## ianmedium

mralexosborn said:


> I said "cheap ETA movement". I don't want to be ripped off as badly as Panerai owners. XD (No offense intended)




No worries. I was not sure if your knew their were differences which you do which is great. I agree about the Panerai comment. Do you know their pear wood boxes are made in China which adds insult to the injury, Nothing against stuff made in China it is just that Panerai charge large amounts for what to me are mediocre fashion watches. I have never been impressed with the build or fit an finish of them, fine at a couple of thousand but not more for me. I know a lot of folks like them though.

I like this one which is in your price range, the style will never date which is what you want for a celebration watch I think!
http://www.prestigetime.com/item/IWC/Portofino-Automatic/IW3563-08.html


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> There really are only two types of quartz movement. Thermocompensated quartz (usually comes with a perpetual calendar function) which are between +/- 4-10 seconds a year accurate and then the rest which are stock +/-15 seconds a month accurate, sure you have eco drives but the only difference there is the power source.
> 
> So, knowing that. If your going to spend a great deal on a watch and you want quartz the best value is to go for a quartz that is hyper accurate. TAG, Longines, Tissot and the like are OK but to be honest you simply are not getting the sort of upgrade in materials that warrant the premium price. If your looking at what they charge then in a Heartbeat I would steer you towards the Japanese only market Seiko's. Fraction of the cost of the lower end Swiss and knock them out of the ball park in terms of quality construction and you get the high accuracy quartz.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks ianmedium.
   
  From what i understood, the accuracy of the quartz models vary with the materials and components used (and therefore the price).
  Is there anything apart from the materials and (relative) accuracy making them worthwhile?
  Are Thermocompensated quartz more complicated and expensive to build and what about their batterylife. My cheapo Casio's battery is still the same from when i got it 4 years ago.


----------



## ianmedium

thedreamthinker said:


> Thanks ianmedium.
> 
> From what i understood, the accuracy of the quartz models vary with the materials and components used (and therefore the price).
> Is there anything apart from the materials and (relative) accuracy making them worthwhile?
> Are Thermocompensated quartz more complicated and expensive to build and what about their batterylife. My cheapo Casio's battery is still the same from when i got it 4 years ago.




Pretty much every quartz that is not thermocompensated is just a normal quartz watch with average timekeeping, even ones in Pateks (though beautifully decorated) The thermo's are more complex and I would assume more expensive to build. 

They really are cutting edge horology which is why they are exciting to own. My constellation (which I sold to make way for a Vintage Cartier) was accurate to +4 seconds a year and there is a really great feel good feeling about having a watch that accurate that does not get a help out from radio waves like Atomic watches. The battery life on the connie is 5 years which is pretty good as well.

To give an example of certain TAG quartz watches. They contain largely plastic movements, can't remember which models they are but I know they are multiple thousands and quite frankly that is really taking the p!$$ out of their customers I think. Heck, even the humble timex has a metal movement!

As a rule of thumb the materials used in a quartz are less critical as there are few moving parts. As long as the circuit is good it can be plastic metal and not matter. Personally though I would not want a plastic movement in a watch costing more than $50 just in value terms. The main thing with quartz is temperature stability and that is where the thermocompensated movements come in. A $30 Timex will pretty much keep the same time as a standard quartz in anything from Omega/TAG/Tissot ETC to a $20,000 Patek as the timekeeping principals are the same. 

That is why I think it almost sinful that those companies use bog standard quartz when they could easily afford to put Thermocompensated movements in and thus boast amazing accuracy as well as beauty!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Thanks again ianmedium.
  But i would like to send you my answer rather in a PM, as to no longer interfere with the actual purpose of this thread.
   
  To any annoyed Head-Fiers, i sincerely apologise.


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> I am wondering what I want for a graduation gift. Best bang-for-buck watch for around $3,000? I was thinking about the Speedy Pro or IWC Portofino so far. I wan't an automatic that isn't some cheap ETA movement. A watch that will hold it's value would be nice too. For some odd reason the Calatrava is a bit out of my price range. XD


 


  If you want a watch that holds it value then look at a used Rolex Explorer II, maybe a gmt master or a no date sub..Also a used Cartier may hold its value but I am not educated on used Cartier pricing. I never cared for IWC myself so i never gave them a serious look. The Speedmaster pro manual wind is a true classic, Many collectors actually respect them highly for their history. Another watch to look at is a NOMOS, German in house made watch..with in house movement!  Look at Zenith handwind El Primeros or maybe you will find a Automatic in that range. just giving you some ideas...


----------



## music_man

concord is very fancy quartz but breitling is a far superior watch imo. i see absoultely nothing bad about breitling qaurtz watches. of course the jdm seiko's are super good for the price. possibly not as good as a breitling though i really don't know.

i was wondering if anyone else got that statement with their emergency as i had asked.


----------



## immtbiker

You already have , the Panerai PAM 0112.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> You already have , the Panerai PAM 112.


 

 Hahaha


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





mralexosborn said:


> I said "cheap ETA movement". I don't want to be ripped off as badly as Panerai owners. XD (No offense intended)


 

 In addition to ianmedium's great recommendation, here's what's on my wrist today. (ETA movement and all) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
http://www.prestigetime.com/item/Omega/Seamaster-300m/212.30.41.20.01.002.html


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> You already have , the Panerai PAM 0112.


 


 Still one of my all time favs!! Lately been digging the 40mm size of the Milly but the Pam still gets plently of wrist time!


----------



## music_man

i don't mean to be an idiot but i can't believe my luck with fossil. got this $50 ani-digi and set the hands and digi to the exact same place as a aerospace. 12 days later both are still exactly the same! the x-33 unfortunately is not. now i know this thing is not thermocompensated lol. i bet it does not have one stinking jewel. i call this good luck  gotta love a cheap watch that actually keeps time.


----------



## upstateguy

Someone came into my office with a Pro Hunter:  what do you guys think?????


----------



## ianmedium

Not my cup of tea, but then again with the exception of the Gold green dial GMT the new GMT is my least favourite Rolex. Thing with these blackened watches is that long before the natural lifespan of the watch has expired (and that is an awfully long time with Rolex) they start to look really shabby with the coating rubbing off.


----------



## shrimants

For all you Casio fans, Ive been long looking at various casio watches but I cannot find one that suits my taste. IMO the resin strap that seemingly all casios come with are very uncomfortable feeling and I feel like it would induce all sorts of sweating. I'm a guy who never ever EVER takes his watch off, and it takes such a ridiculous beating as I wear it. I've been wearing a Timex Ironman series watch. The first was some random heart rate meter that I never actually used the heart rate function of. On that one, the actual strap broke and I ended up with ANOTHER timex. This one does exactly what I need but it isnt durable in the way I would like it.

Just from applying some bug spray, the plastic all over it has melted and the paint is coming off all over it. It is slowly turning that weird white plastic color everywhere and the screen has a haze formed over it. There are a few features I love about this watch despite how detestably ugly it is though:
1) Timer. I use this to cook ALL the time.
2) Interval Timer. My friend and I go to the gym and since we are both fat lazy f**ks we never want to straight up run forever. One exercise I learned that is really effective to beginner runners is 60-120's and 30-60's where you sprint/run for the first chunk of seconds and walk the second chunk of seconds. It sounds like its a wishy washy workout at best but it REALLY wears you out after even 5 reps, and its a great way to get your heart and lungs used to changing speeds, not to mention works out your legs. Anyways, I digress, I use the interval timer all the time at the gym, it keeps counting down from time A, then time B, and repeats.
3) 3 seperate LOUD alarms. I have my watch alarms set to go off in 10 minute intervals and they are LOUD. they also play some weird randomized chord that gets on my nerves and makes me want to wake up.

I also love the fact that it tells me the day, month, and date on top of the time. Plus it has this "night mode" feature where as soon as you press a button, the backlight is automatically activated for 5 seconds or so. But like I said, its so ugly I cant stand to look at it. See for yourself: http://content.westmarine.com/images/catalog/full/12243333.jpg

I think i'm just going to suck it up and buy a casio, but it better be chemical proof or something...


----------



## music_man

g-shock is not a "cheap" watch to me. it just happens to be inexpensive. imo, it must be the most indestructible watch made. much more so than stainless and people think it is plastic. it is not, it is a type of resin in fact. good luck ruining it. bug spray? i have spilled sulfuric acid on one and it did nothing to it. different purpose than timex. not to say that timex is not good as well. true story: i knew a guy at a store that was required by the store to smash g-shocks if the battery died before they sold it. as stupid as that policy is he had one heck of a time carrying out that task! required 40 pound sledge and at least 5+ strikes! so i am told, i never tried that. pretty much any of the g-shocks today have the features you want. you just have to decide what else you want on them. you also have to look around the web. don't buy one in a store or you will pay too much, unless it is wal-mart which has a very limited selection. they do however have the dw5600 which i highly recommend at probably the lowest price anywhere. my walmart is at $39.99 on it. that lists for $129 i think. if you need something that will not fail, other than the battery you can't beat that at that price. of course as for the ruggedness of said watch this is my own experience,ymmv. i am sure there are people out there that broke them but i would not want to meet them in a dark alley!

it is not nearly as cool as citizen or seiko but i do feel it is much more rugged if that is what is required. all my seiko's and citizen's that i used daily are trashed out now. my g-shocks look as new. ok, so i am a casio fanboy.


----------



## shrimants

I was not implying that casio is a cheap watch. I meant that the resin strap feels cheap and uncomfortable to me, even though it is probably the most durable watch strap on the market considering it cant even be dented and it is chemically inert.

I just didnt like the feel of that strap and I absolutely hate hate hate hate hate it when the strap kinda flails open from under the strap strap. uhhh i dont know how to explain that. The iron mans have a little nub at the tip which keeps the excess strap from just hanging there, it keeps the strap secured to the watch AND secured to the little band that the watch strap slides under. Its like a watch loop thing but it has a hole in it that the watch band nub fits into.

I also need a watch with a really loud alarm and a minute countdown timer. the timer is absolutely necessary. the interval timer not so much but its nice to have.


----------



## Uncle Erik

mralexosborn said:


> I am wondering what I want for a graduation gift. Best bang-for-buck watch for around $3,000? I was thinking about the Speedy Pro or IWC Portofino so far. I wan't an automatic that isn't some cheap ETA movement. A watch that will hold it's value would be nice too. For some odd reason the Calatrava is a bit out of my price range. XD




Don't discount ETA too much. One of the best I have is a Sinn 244Ti with a 2892. Chronometer certified and it keeps time very well. I like ETA because I know parts will generally be available. There's a lot of snob appeal with in-house movements, but I'd rather invest in something that can be easily repaired and serviced.

Speaking of service, do your homework and make sure you don't buy something that needs $600+ dropped into it every few years. This is a big part of the reason I've lost a bit of interest in watches. I'm not going to invest the time and money to DIY repairs, the parts can be difficult to find and service fees are escalating. On the other hand, it's not much trouble to replace a turntable cartridge or drop new filter caps into an amp.

Anyway, have you considered vintage? If you want to maintain or increase value, buy something that's already been through the depreciation cycle. New watches are going to drop a lot before they come back up. Also consider handwound watches. I only wanted autos for years and years. Seemed like the best idea. But a few years back, I bought an old 19j Zenith handwound. I wear it most days now since it's dead accurate and reliable. It is so light I hardly know I'm wearing it. I love its slightly aged cream dial and gold hands/markers, too. Winding it has become almost unconscious. It takes a few seconds to wind it each morning and I usually give it a few turns during the day.

For a good vintage watch, I'd look at Patek, Vacheron, LeCoultre, Audemars, IWC, and Zenith. Good stuff. They should all hold value, appreciate and remain classy for a lifetime.

Also, noticed discussion of the G-Shock in here. I've always liked them for being a real utility watch. If you don't like the band, IIRC West Coast Time sells G-Shock adapters so you can put a NATO strap on one. If I spend a lot more time in the shop (like I hope to) I'll probably pick one up.


----------



## music_man

ok here we go, forget pmwf. here is hobo-wf! wal-mart has two $13(!) watches that stand out one closely resembles a aerospace ant the other a x-33. neither has any name anywhere. chinese. ok quality for $13. the fact that wal-mart made a profit and so did the importer this is what, a $2 watch at best? the fact that it even works is impressive alone. they are stainless and not absolutely terrible quality. of course they are not near the quality of the watches they resemble but give them a break for $13. they are in the fashion watches area if anyone is interested. surprisingly they keep good time because they have miyotas! they have a press on back but at the price i can't complain. certainly more interesting than a timex if not as good quality.


which leads me to a question: as late as the 1970's some high end watches had press on backs. still, movado museum watches for 2 grand have them. i always thought these were a sign of low quality. by the 1970's i would have thought they had the ability to use screw on or screw down. so why did they use press on, and am i correct that it is a sign of low quality? thanks.

edit: i just realized the 5119 from 2007 has a press on back! that was like a 25 grand watch. maybe that was considered one of there "beater" watches? lol.


----------



## ianmedium

Yeah, I see you edited your post about press case backs. We have all become infected with the nonsense of most watch forums that say if it ain't got a 300m water resistance it ain't worth diddly squat !! Water resistance, screw in case backs or crowns have nothing to do with quality and everything to do with watches suitable for swimming or diving. I would say for most people a watch with 30m water resistance is all they would ever need in life in real world usage.

It's funny, I have largely abandoned watch forums as they just do not represent the average watch buying public...Then again I guess the same could be said for here


----------



## music_man

yeah, but we are mostly talking about high end watches in this thread. sure, it got to casio and timex. i am sort of at fault for that in fact. however, i thought the case back was an indicator of quality if not water resistance. i saw a patek today at a shop it's new solid 18k and has a press on! i suppose if that is the case(no pun intended) then you are correct. the average watch buying public probably maxes out at citizen,seiko. i'd expect a screw in case back on a 70 grand watch but apparently it really does have to do with water resistance and not quality as you have stated. so i, along with many others probably have the wrong feeling about this. the people at some horology forums can be snobs. here at head-fi for the most part everyone is kind. which is why these days i mostly visit the gear forum here instead of other boards. no one afaik has said that a headphone must have a certain part to be good!


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> We have all become infected with the nonsense of most watch forums that say if it ain't got a 300m water resistance it ain't worth diddly squat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, I totally loved that over on watchuseek when a new guy showed up asking for advice and a whole slew of top end forum-goers told him that a watch rated for 100m was an absolutely terrible idea for regular swimming and how he should be looking at least at 150m or better if he was going to use the watch for swimming. When asked further, they stated that they'd only trust 100m for use in the shower or during rain. It was all I could do to keep from laughing at the sheer absurdity. If a 100m rated watch cannot or should not be used for swimming in a couple of meters of water, what is the point of recommending an overkill 300m watch? Just say, 'Don't wear a watch if swimming'  As it is, the 300m rating on most watches is overkill for most people's use as many watches that are designed to those specs (Rolex Submariner, Omega Seamaster), while still used by several people for their intended purpose as a diving watch, are mostly worn these days as show-pieces, or as everyday watches.
   


  Quote: 





music_man said:


> however, i thought the case back was an indicator of quality if not water resistance.


 
   
  Check out this review of the design methodology for the Vostok Amphibia.
   
  http://forums.watchuseek.com/f54/vostok-amphibia-analysis-design-methodology-491757.html
   
  The watch is rated for 200 meters, but it is effectively a pressed in case-back with a screwed on locking ring - uses the best of both worlds, but shows how both types of case-back have their benefits and flaws.


----------



## music_man

per the post a bit back. i also really dislike pvd watches. especially expensive ones. agreed, they look like crud after two years. can't they coat watches with haiii? i also have some watches that have a subtle tint to the stainless steel but it is certainly not pvd. anyone know what process that is? it seems way more durable but it gets finger marks all over it.


----------



## upstateguy

I decided to wear something besides my Sub.


----------



## ianmedium

I love that Lacroix! Was at my local Cartier boutique the other day and was ogling their new skeletons.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> I decided to wear something besides my Sub.


 

 Im not sure if i could pull wearing one of them... being in tenth grade... id have to be wearing a suit! Also what model is that?


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Im not sure if i could pull wearing one of them... being in tenth grade... id have to be wearing a suit! Also what model is that?


 

 The Skeleton model , of course.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> The Skeleton model , of course.


 






(price tag) Yet, you are a New Yorker!


----------



## revolink24

Us upstate folks aren't exactly the same as the city dwellers


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





revolink24 said:


> Us upstate folks aren't exactly the same as the city dwellers


 

 Where are you exactly? The East side


----------



## music_man

that sort of looks like a "master" but it is somewhat different. ml makes watches from $600 to $50,000. hint: that is not one of the $600 ones lol.

on that note, i have to ask is anything sacred anymore? a classic casio made for over 30 years......30 years ago it was made in japan. picked one up today. yeah, you guessed it made in china! i suppose that is why it was a bill in the early 80's and now it is $35. the sad truth is japan.italy,germany etc. are too expensive unless it is a pretty high end item today. so enter china. i really don't think made in china is anything to be ashamed of anymore anyhow. their production is becoming like japan in the 80's. that is to say "good".
people may still shun this fact, but face it the world is changing. just watch, seiko will be next if it is not already!


----------



## eclipes

My first "real" watch, present from my gf


----------



## Maxvla

Looks nice. A bit busy for my tastes, but I still like it.


----------



## Matthew-Spaltro

A Citizen correct?  Very nice.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





maxvla said:


> Looks nice. A bit busy for my tastes, but I still like it.


 
  Don't like busy? Avert your eyes.


----------



## ianmedium

As someone who is lucky enough to have owned some of the well know brands of watches I always wonder why folks seem OK wearing fakes? Looking at the one above, very bad fakes at that! 

Would you wear fake Sennheisers I wonder, or wear fake cologne? Before I could afford the more well known Swiss brands I would rather have and did indeed own Citizens, Timex's ETC than wear a fake watch.

Wearing a fake seemed weird to me. Why wear something not real?

 Especially something so badly done it would be obvious to anyone it was not the real thing!

Just wondering as fakes on watch forums generally are shunned but here few people seem to worry about it being fake.

Here is an image BTW of the real Breitling for Bentley Tourbillion from a friends website so you can see how bad the fake is!


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


ianmedium said:


> As someone who is lucky enough to have owned some of the well know brands of watches I always wonder why folks seem OK wearing fakes? Looking at the one above, very bad fakes at that!
> 
> Would you wear fake Sennheisers I wonder, or wear fake cologne? Before I could afford the more well known Swiss brands I would rather have and did indeed own Citizens, Timex's ETC than wear a fake watch.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Same reason people are into replica weapons/airsoft I guess. I like the look and style of brands but don't have the money. By no means do I wear fakes in public. I dont live in a place safe enough to walk around with a Breitling replica. I'm not one of those people who 'flosses' fake things...just like collecting replicas of expensive watches I only dream of affording. I didn't mean to offend any real Breitling owners such as yourself just showing my watch.


----------



## Maxvla

hesterdw said:


> Don't like busy? Avert your eyes.




Is there a watch in this picture?


----------



## HesterDW

Okay, point taken guys sheesh. :/


----------



## Maxvla

I didn't intend to pile on. I was merely commenting that it was so busy I couldn't see the hands or tell the time, etc. Had nothing to do with it being a copy.


----------



## ianmedium

Not really taking offence, just suggesting that it may be more enjoyable owning an "honest" watch rather than fake (replica I am afraid is just not right) Honestly, if you can't wear it out and about as your afraid of what may happen there is even less point to having it. No idea what you paid for yours but they seem to go anywhere from $50- $400 and in that range you could find a watch that has similar looks just without the fake branding.

For instance this lovely timex whilst not exact gives the general feel but is an honest watch that pretends to be nothing other than a good watch.

http://www.timex.com/Timex-Expedition-Dive-Style-Chronograph/dp/B004IQ9R2E?ie=UTF8&field_availability=-1&searchKeywords=dive&field_keywords=dive&class=quickView&searchRank=salesrank&field_product_site_launch_date_utc=-1y&id=Timex%20Expedition%20Dive%20Style%20Chronograph&field_browse=2224433011&searchSize=12&searchPage=1&searchNodeID=2224433011&refinementHistory=size_code%2Cband_material_type%2Cdial_color%2Cwatch_movement_type%2Cprice&searchBinNameList=size_code%2Cwatch_movement_type%2Cband_material_type%2Cdial_color%2Cprice

You can get it from Amazon for considerably less!
http://www.amazon.com/Timex-T49799-Mens-Watch/dp/B002YK5QB2


----------



## HesterDW

Oh my mistake Maxvla. Ianmedium I definitely understand where you're coming from. Thanks for the advice. I got it for around $250 and I knew it was obviously a fake, replica, whatever word you want to use. If I wear a watch its not a big face chrono watch anyway, its usually a digital sport watch: G-shock, Timex, or the classic Casio design from the 80s/90s which I love. This is just to look at and I think it serves its purpose well. Its very pretty. Its no Breitling, cant deny its nice to look at though.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> Quote:
> 
> Same reason people are into replica weapons/airsoft I guess. I like the look and style of brands but don't have the money. By no means do I wear fakes in public. I dont live in a place safe enough to walk around with a Breitling replica. I'm not one of those people who 'flosses' fake things...just like collecting replicas of expensive watches I only dream of affording. I didn't mean to offend any real Breitling owners such as yourself just showing my watch.


 

 What if they dont know its a fake?


----------



## floydfan33

Was in getting the battery replaced on my old Tissot T-Touch, and couldn't resist.


----------



## JasonZ10

You guys make me feel so poor when I'm rockin a flat black nixon and have a bape G-Shock coming in the mail 

 Ah well, I want to get a Michael Kors Diver watch some time soon.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> What if they dont know its a fake?


 
  In Newport News, VA you don't walk around with an $8000 watch and go unnoticed...when I get my CCW maybe Ill feel comfortable walking around with a Breitling in my area.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> In Newport News, VA you don't walk around with an $8000 watch and go unnoticed...when I get my CCW maybe Ill feel comfortable walking around with a Breitling in my area.


 






, is it not a good neighbor hood? I see James Town and id think it would be pretty nice over their, but your never know.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> , is it not a good neighbor hood? I see James Town and id think it would be pretty nice over their, but your never know.


 
  Its horrible. I'd get my butt robbed. LOL James Town is filled with old retired people unless youre near William and Mary, so I would expect it to be nicer than my area.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





hesterdw said:


> Its horrible. I'd get my butt robbed. LOL James Town is filled with old retired people unless youre near William and Mary, so I would expect it to be nicer than my area.


 






 Like the Pontiac or Detroit of our state, not Royal Oak, Birmingham, Farmington or anything like that where as its high end.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Like the Pontiac or Detroit of our state


 
  Bingo lol.


----------



## music_man

jason, if you meant to get a real bape i hope you were sure it is real. there are a ton of fakes.

yesterday i saw someone selling a japanese limited gshock for $8,000! now it is gone. i am (hoping) that was some sort of scam. for 8 grand i don't care if it is collectable you can get a lot nicer watch. g-shocks are nice but i won't drop more than a few bills even on a japan collab.


----------



## LegendaryLvl1

Just bought this one yesterday

http://orientwatchusa.com/yfh03001d
   
  Only problem is I wrote down the WRONG email address in the email field - so I never got my receipt and just my order number ><.
  This is only part 1 of my problem.
   
  After I (hopefully) get this cleared up, I'll then have to get the package delivered to a forwarding company in the US, where I'll have to pay another shipping fee, sign a customs form and then wait a few more days.
   
  Ah.......................


----------



## floydfan33

Decided I needed another ABC watch. Casio PAW2000-1CR


----------



## music_man

for some reason i think that is cooler than a high end automatic. i suppose i am strange. i love digital watches. i wonder if there is a thermocompensated watch that is completely digital?

i have read through watchuseek that casio solar batteries last like 10 years. they are a big expensive deal to get and replace. the 2025 lasts about 10 years and is easy to get and replace. plus atomic is kind of not needed for a digital watch. especially the way it works on a casio. i wish they would make nice models that had neither of these features. now most of their upper watches have one or both. just the plain old tough as nails gshock were the best. there are still some models without it but not the really cool ones.
i was wondering if that really is the average of the solar battery. watchuseek was not really conclusive on it but i came away with that idea.


----------



## rasmushorn

I love that watch!!! It has everything you can dream of - if you like the looks I think everything else is perfectly made and very useable. 
  I have had mine for more than a year and it has been with me in a lot of different conditions and on long treks in the forrest through a lot of water, mud and dirt in hot, humid conditions and in frosty cold winther nights and never failed to work perfectly.
  Quote: 





floydfan33 said:


> Decided I needed another ABC watch. Casio PAW2000-1CR


----------



## ianmedium

You can't beat Casio I feel. The solar powered atomic models I think are the best watches out there from a functional standpoint. self powered with no worries about charging. Constant update for timing accuracy and all the features one could ever want to know all on your wrist. I have a limited edition Gshock with those features and love it.. Must wear it a bit more often I think.


----------



## rasmushorn

ianmedium said:


> You can't beat Casio I feel. The solar powered atomic models I think are the best watches out there from a functional standpoint. self powered with no worries about charging. Constant update for timing accuracy and all the features one could ever want to know all on your wrist. I have a limited edition Gshock with those features and love it.. Must wear it a bit more often I think.




Which G-shock model has these features? I have been looking for one because I like the looks of the bigger and thicker G-shocks better than the Pro Trek/Pathfinder.


----------



## ianmedium

rasmushorn said:


> ianmedium said:
> 
> 
> > You can't beat Casio I feel. The solar powered atomic models I think are the best watches out there from a functional standpoint. self powered with no worries about charging. Constant update for timing accuracy and all the features one could ever want to know all on your wrist. I have a limited edition Gshock with those features and love it.. Must wear it a bit more often I think.
> ...





This is the one I have, it was in a series of limited edition 25th anniversary models a few years ago.




Looking at Casio's current line up here are some that fit the bill.

http://www.casio.com/products/Watches/G-Shock/GW3500B-1A/

http://www.casio.com/products/Watches/G-Shock/GWM5610B-1/

http://www.casio.com/products/Watches/G-Shock/GW3000B-1A/

http://www.casio.com/products/Watches/G-Shock/GW3000B-1A/

http://www.casio.com/products/Watches/G-Shock/AWG100BC-1AV/

http://www.casio.com/products/Watches/G-Shock/GW7900B-1/

http://www.casio.com/products/Watches/G-Shock/GS1300B-1/

http://www.casio.com/products/Watches/G-Shock/GW6900-1/


----------



## music_man

i got a gws5600b today, freakin awesome! very limited. finding a new one and at the original cost made me very pleased. beware of these type of things on the internet. too many fakes.

edit: i thought ghsock had a mineral crystal due to cost. then i realized that a mineral may scratch easier but it is much more shatter resistant. which is sort of the entire point of the gshock.


----------



## Nocturnal310

looking for a watch around $1500.
   
  should be diving-ready, non-battery operated, have a max of 43mm dial and look sophisticated...not simple.
   
  and most important...should be durable..as i commute a lot and need a watch during most of the activities that come up...such as going to the beach, hiking, nightclubbing .
   
   
  suggestions welcome.
   
  was looking at Ball watches...but their watches under $2000 are very simple and dont have a perceivable value


----------



## ianmedium

nocturnal310 said:


> looking for a watch around $1500.
> 
> should be diving-ready, non-battery operated, have a max of 43mm dial and look sophisticated...not simple.
> 
> ...





I am a big fan of Japanese domestic market watches. They keep the best Seiko's to themselves!

Here is one that I think might fit the bill and well under budget. Don't be put off by buying direct from Japan. In my experience it is effortless and the watches are so well built it is rare that you would have to send it back under warranty! This seller is excellent as well!
http://www.seiyajapan.com/product/S-SBDC007/SEIKO-Prospex-200M-Ti-Diver-6R15-Automatic-SBDC007.html

Not sure if this would fit the bill but it is alms new and a good price and I can vouch for the vendor as have purchased a watch from them and they are excellent!

http://www.bernardwatch.com/watch/FOR69

this one is a little over your budget and again from Bernard but 36mm, not sure if you mind a proper sized mans watch as opposed to the XXL ones that are the fashion now.

http://www.bernardwatch.com/watch/OMG1796

I know some of my suggestions are 44mm but it is only 1mm!


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





nocturnal310 said:


> looking for a watch around $1500.
> 
> should be diving-ready, non-battery operated, have a max of 43mm dial and look sophisticated...not simple.
> 
> ...


 

 What do you mean by Perceivable value?


----------



## music_man

jdm seiko's are the most bang for the buck anywhere. a real in house movement with a rich history for a fair price. sure, it's not swiss but i would not be surprised if one were to retain more value if sold.


----------



## music_man

i wanted to ask your guys opinion but first.... if you like that 36mm omega ian linked to, look at the movado kingmatic midsize. it is a column wheel! not eta either i forgot what movement it is. the wonderful thing is that much watch in that size regularly fetches a measly $400!

now my question please: which would look better on an older gentleman(me) in casual situations. i like the white one for it has more features but it does not seem like it compliments me. your opinion please!

http://bnycblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/CasioSolar.jpg

http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-tU2ps2BnSXI/TgfkD5Ei-HI/AAAAAAAAF1k/Lz2Fq49ij0A/s800/5600_02.jpg

just say first one or second one if you wish.
thanks


----------



## ianmedium

music_man said:


> i wanted to ask your guys opinion but first.... if you like that 36mm omega ian linked to, look at the movado kingmatic midsize. it is a column wheel! not eta either i forgot what movement it is. the wonderful thing is that much watch in that size regularly fetches a measly $400!
> 
> now my question please: which would look better on an older gentleman(me) in casual situations. i like the white one for it has more features but it does not seem like it compliments me. your opinion please!
> 
> ...





I prefer the functions of the first one but being older myself as well I am not sure I like the black and white combo.

I did a bit of searching and the same model is available in a more subdued colour scheme. I have no idea what the seller is like but there may be more folks selling them.
http://www.superchrono.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_22&products_id=3118


----------



## ianmedium

Here is a better set of images of the one I showed you.


http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/parksgallery/item/gwx-5600-1jf/


----------



## TheDreamthinker

white, because that shade of green is not very gentleman-like, imo.


----------



## music_man

ian, thank you that is much better. i trust rakuten as well. dreamthinker, i am surprised you like that combo. if you don't mind, are you younger? i think the black and white would be nice for a man say up to 25 maybe. you will notice the one several posts above on the previous page is that green. i did not really think about the green being not manly but i did think the black and white is not for an older man. well so far two different opinions. i am probably going to go with the one ian found unless i can find one with a negative display all black.


----------



## ianmedium

music_man said:


> ian, thank you that is much better. i trust rakuten as well. dreamthinker, i am surprised you like that combo. if you don't mind, are you younger? i think the black and white would be nice for a man say up to 25 maybe. you will notice the one several posts above on the previous page is that green. i did not really think about the green being not manly but i did think the black and white is not for an older man. well so far two different opinions. i am probably going to go with the one ian found unless i can find one with a negative display all black.




Just had a thought. I remember a while ago on the Gshock forum there was a piece written about dying Gshocks. I will try to find it.

It is very easy though, you take the case off and dye the plastic with RIT dye. It might be the answer for you with this one so as to keep the negative display. I think there is another trick as well with a small film of polarizing plastic that will turn the display negative.

I must admit though my eyesight is not what it used to be and I have the devil of a job reading negative displays!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





music_man said:


> ian, thank you that is much better. i trust rakuten as well. dreamthinker, i am surprised you like that combo. if you don't mind, are you younger? i think the black and white would be nice for a man say up to 25 maybe. you will notice the one several posts above on the previous page is that green. i did not really think about the green being not manly but i did think the black and white is not for an older man. well so far two different opinions. i am probably going to go with the one ian found unless i can find one with a negative display all black.


 
   
  But on second thoughts, with a suit, the black/green watch would be better. And, the white-black contrast is a bit too extreme.


----------



## music_man

thanks guys, ian you don't have to do that but it was nice of you to offer. i am going to get the one you pointed out. you are correct the negative display is hard to read. i really did not want to dye a new $200 watch. the all black with the positive display is plenty macho.
i agree with dreamthinkers last post as well. the green is not only for a lady it would look sharp with a black suit and white or light blue shirt. i want the wave display even though i am no where near an ocean.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





music_man said:


> thanks guys, ian you don't have to do that but it was nice of you to offer. i am going to get the one you pointed out. you are correct the negative display is hard to read. i really did not want to dye a new $200 watch. the all black with the positive display is plenty macho.
> i agree with dreamthinkers last post as well. the green is not only for a lady it would look sharp with a black suit and white or light blue shirt. i want the wave display even though i am no where near an ocean.


 

 have you considered Bulova (cheap and not bad looking)?


----------



## music_man

oh it was not about the price. i have some very high end watches. i just happen to think gshock is very cool. i wouldn't be in the market for a bulova but i do have an accutron. so i got the 5610 the green and black one. it looks handsome for a man imo. i saw the white and black one and i did not think it looked right for an older man. in fact the girl called it a womans watch when she handed it to me to see! so there was the white and black one in the all black that ian found(thanks for helping). problem with that was only 99 minute count down even though it has two. the 3159 was a better module. i think it looks good. i can wear a gshock everyday even with a suit. a iwc,ap or patek i am constantly worried about and only wear to dinners. i won't even wear those things in the office. besides my office is in a high crime area so better safe than sorry. gshock is what i really like.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





music_man said:


> oh it was not about the price. i have some very high end watches. i just happen to think gshock is very cool. i wouldn't be in the market for a bulova but i do have an accutron. so i got the 5610 the green and black one. it looks handsome for a man imo. i saw the white and black one and i did not think it looked right for an older man. in fact the girl called it a womans watch when she handed it to me to see! so there was the white and black one in the all black that ian found(thanks for helping). problem with that was only 99 minute count down even though it has two. the 3159 was a better module. i think it looks good. i can wear a gshock everyday even with a suit. a iwc,ap or patek i am constantly worried about and only wear to dinners. i won't even wear those things in the office. besides my office is in a high crime area so better safe than sorry. gshock is what i really like.


 
   
  Sorry, I didn't know that and that i couldn't be of any help.


----------



## nickyboyo

npdang, incredible watch. A true testament to the watchmakers art.


----------



## immtbiker

Spoke to my watch jeweler and he told me the info on Swatch stopping the ETA movement is correct. But he pointed out that they are not stop making the ETA movement, there just keeping it for their own products.
   
  He said they are releasing another movement (can't remember name) and they created a new movement very similar to the ETA movement that they will vend out. Also, he told me that my Planet Ocean Seamaster's coaxial movement, (I had reported before that unless I'm really active, it will start to stop or run slow after 3 or so days) is their third attempts at improving on their coaxial movement, so obviously they are having problems with the technology. Nice to know when I plunked down $3300 on it. He said I should bring it in while it's still under warranty from Tourneau. He also told me that the coaxial movement needs to oiled under a magnifying glass, and it's about 1/4 oz. of that's not sold in this country. He showed it to me. It's pinkish red, sold in a 70's cocaine type vial, that comes about1/20 of the way filled.
   
  He had just gotten back from Omega school. He said he was the only one that dissected the watch and when put it back together, was the only one who passed the 1000' leak test.
   
  He's a little narcissistic but cheap for repairs and has been fixing watches for 30 years.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Spoke to my watch jeweler and he told me the info on Swatch stopping the ETA movement is correct. But he pointed out that they are not stop making the ETA movement, there just keeping it for their own products.
> 
> He said they are releasing another movement (can't remember name) and they created a new movement very similar to the ETA movement that they will vend out. Also, he told me that my Planet Ocean Seamaster's coaxial movement, (I had reported before that unless I'm really active, it will start to stop or run slow after 3 or so days) is their third attempts at improving on their coaxial movement, so obviously they are having problems with the technology. Nice to know when I plunked down $3300 on it. He said I should bring it in while it's still under warranty from Tourneau. He also told me that the coaxial movement needs to oiled under a magnifying glass, and it's about 1/4 oz. of that's not sold in this country. He showed it to me. It's pinkish red, sold in a 70's cocaine type vial, that comes about1/20 of the way filled.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Those are the people who love/live their jobs.


----------



## floydfan33

On the wrist today. Bought this because it's a Vancouver based company, and love the styling. Uses the 2836-2 movement with a nice display back.
   
  Momentum Innerspace
   

   
  Display Back


----------



## ianmedium

That's lovely! You should check out perks on Cambie opposite the Oakridge Mall. He has quite a good selection of Momentum watches.


----------



## floydfan33

Thanks....I really like it. At the price, it is a lot of watch for the money, and it isn't a "me too" watch.


----------



## music_man

dreamthinker and everyone else. i realized that what i said sounded sort of "snooty". i apologize for that. i like cheap watches as much as expensive ones. probably more so in fact. bulova is a good watch for the price. i really don't know why i never got one along the way. i was just looking for a gshock though. i felt the green one was passable the panda one was too much.

on a side note, some people have said that little movado is an eta. it is in fact a lemania! i know, i opened it. that is one heck of a watch for $400. unfortunately there are almost none to be had now. the couple on ebay are on leather and the bracelet was really nice. the only problem with it is it is so small i can hardly push the buttons or turn the crown. it must be the most watch for the going price though.


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Spoke to my watch jeweler and he told me the info on Swatch stopping the ETA movement is correct. But he pointed out that they are not stop making the ETA movement, there just keeping it for their own products.
> 
> He said they are releasing another movement (can't remember name) and they created a new movement very similar to the ETA movement that they will vend out. Also, he told me that my Planet Ocean Seamaster's coaxial movement, (I had reported before that unless I'm really active, it will start to stop or run slow after 3 or so days) is their third attempts at improving on their coaxial movement, so obviously they are having problems with the technology. Nice to know when I plunked down $3300 on it. He said I should bring it in while it's still under warranty from Tourneau. He also told me that the coaxial movement needs to oiled under a magnifying glass, and it's about 1/4 oz. of that's not sold in this country. He showed it to me. It's pinkish red, sold in a 70's cocaine type vial, that comes about1/20 of the way filled.
> 
> ...


 

 http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/2011/9/9/court-says-swatch-can-cut-supply-to-competing-watchmakers-wh.html
   
   
  I been in recent discussions with others on how much "SWISS MADE"  ETA/Valjioux are really SWISS MADE. Weird part is according to the guide lines a maker can use lots of parts from other countries..like China for example. And lots of people are starting to question the movements now more often then before. Who knows in a few years ETA/VAL movements made be looked upon as pure crap and maybe even hated.
   
   
  btw I been looking at a no-date Sub lately...mmmmmm yummy!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





music_man said:


> dreamthinker and everyone else. i realized that what i said sounded sort of "snooty". i apologize for that. i like cheap watches as much as expensive ones. probably more so in fact. bulova is a good watch for the price. i really don't know why i never got one along the way. i was just looking for a gshock though. i felt the green one was passable the panda one was too much.
> 
> on a side note, some people have said that little movado is an eta. it is in fact a lemania! i know, i opened it. that is one heck of a watch for $400. unfortunately there are almost none to be had now. the couple on ebay are on leather and the bracelet was really nice. the only problem with it is it is so small i can hardly push the buttons or turn the crown. it must be the most watch for the going price though.


 

 You didn't sound snooty to me, but anyway.
  No problem.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Have you guys noticed that watches have gone bigger over the last few years ?  50mm wide case appears to be the norm.  I have been looking at a Citizen eco drive and Casio protrek.


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> *Have you guys noticed that watches have gone bigger over the last few years ?  50mm wide case appears to be the norm.*  I have been looking at a Citizen eco drive and Casio protrek.


 


  I think part of the issue may be that people in general have gotten larger in the last couple of decades. Smaller watches tend to look really small on a really large wrist. I'm 6' 2" and 178 lbs so I'm not a very large person and a 34 mm men's watch looks alright on me, but I tend to prefer 38 - 40 mm as my optimal size. I do have a couple of 44 mm and I can still pull that off well, but any larger and it starts looking really comically big on me. Case in point - Invicta Russian Diver. I believe that watch was 55 mm and it was enormous! It was like strapping a hunk of steel to my wrist with an equally large hunk of rubber. Because I do have rather thick wrists, I was still able to pull it off but only just so. I wore it for a bit and realized it was uselessly big for me so I tried to sell it, but no one else wanted it because it was so big. I finally put it on Craigslist last month and got an offer from a larger guy (about 6' 5" and maybe about 275 - 300 lb) who was ecstatic because it was a watch that was built for guys his size. And he was right - what looked comically larger on my dad's wrist and only marginally passable on my wrist worked on his perfectly.


----------



## apnk

This is like the third or fourth time I've posted this watch, but (it is my favorite) this time it's a different strap.


----------



## floydfan33

Quote: 





apnk said:


> This is like the third or fourth time I've posted this watch, but (it is my favorite) this time it's a different strap.


 

 Love Sinn watches....I have a U2 in transit!


----------



## floydfan33

I have to stop....it's worse than headphones!
   

   
  Just noticed it was in chrono mode, the retrograde counters normally display the date


----------



## music_man

i am a very small man. my biggest watches are usually 44mm. i mostly wear 32 to 40 mm. 50 seems like it is for a gorilla lol. there have been ones i really liked but i couldn't wear it without looking stupid. for instance with g-shock i can only really wear the 5600 and baby-g. i am not embarrassed to wear a baby g either. i don't know if i should be. even my ap's look stupid on me but i really like royal oak and it does not come smaller. that movado i mentioned is the perfect size for me. the only problem is as i mentioned on that watch the buttons are tiny. i struggle to unscrew the crown so i usually leave it open. since the wettest it will get is washing my hands. i think even on a man that weighs 300 a 44mm watch looks nice. have you seen those blinged out fake jacobs at the mall? they look absurd to me. they are even bigger than a real jacob. i also like(and have) xemex and silberstein watches that are not small but they are round so it looks ok. i also do not like something that turns my wrist into an anchor. there is a trend with huge sunglasses which i also do not like. i guess people are getting bigger in no small part due to mcdonalds.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Leather strap would make a big watch look smaller.


----------



## 129207

Today I received a Timex Camper that I bought from Ebay. I thought it would be perfect as a cheap, basic and durable watch for sports/outdoors. When I took it out of the box the first thing I noticed is how tiny it is. It looked much bigger on the pictures. I have pretty thin wrists but even then it looks very small. Too bad because I really like the minimalist design. I noticed (too late) they also sell an oversized model. Will probably try to sell this one and get the larger version. 
   

   
  Found this great photo illustrating the size difference between my Camper and the Oversized Camper.


----------



## ianmedium

negakinu said:


> Today I received a Timex Camper that I bought from Ebay. I thought it would be perfect as a cheap, basic and durable watch for sports/outdoors. When I took it out of the box the first thing I noticed is how tiny it is. It looked much bigger on the pictures. I have pretty thin wrists but even then it looks very small. Too bad because I really like the minimalist design. I noticed (too late) they also sell an oversized model. Will probably try to sell this one and get the larger version.
> 
> 
> 
> Found this great photo illustrating the size difference between my Camper and the Oversized Camper.




It's funny how taste differ. i think the one you have is perfect in proportion and the larger one quite frankly looks like a clowns watch!

I went through the larger watch phase then one day I saw a photo of me with one of my larger watches and it looked ridiculous on my seven and a half inch wrist. 

Looking at the wrist shot above I would say the person wearing both would be much better off with the smaller one, it looks far more in proportion with his wrist.


----------



## 129207

Hahaha you can't argue on taste. I think the contrast between this and my B&R and Kyboe is just so huge I automatically think of this size as a women's watch size. I'm used to wearing oversized watches, and must admit I think I look absolutely ravishing when I see myself wearing one in pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  All joking aside, I still think it's a really small watch. I just noticed it's a loud ticker too. Definitely the loudest in my collection. 
   
  EDIT: Talk about coincidence, a colleague here at work just commented on my Timex asking me if I'm sure it isn't a women's model.


----------



## ianmedium

It does not matter really, what ever you feel most comfortable with is the right size for you. I was just looking though, is the one you have the 40mm one. that seems to be the only one I can find.

I really like the style of this watch. Mind I am a huge fan of Timex's. They are what I would call an "honest" watch. They don't try to be anything other than what they are. I would have one of them over the "fashion" brands ones sees them next to in the department store any day.

I have been lucky enough to own some of the higher end Swiss watches and still amongst them one of my favourites is a Timex easy reader on expansion bracelet. Whenever I go to the draw to put it on (shamefully since getting the Cartier's I don't do that as often) it is still bang on accurate. Over the two years I have owned it I think it has gained a grand total of a minute, that's 2.5 seconds a month, incredible when you get multi thousand dollar quartz watches from Switzerland and Japan performing less well. 

I think if it came to it and could only have one reliable watch I would go for the easy reader.


----------



## Audio-Omega

What's the size of that bigger watch ?  It doesn't look overly big on that wrist.  I have a 36mm and a 40mm Omega Seamaster, and I'm going for something bigger.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I was just looking though, is the one you have the 40mm one. that seems to be the only one I can find.


 

 I just measured it. Edge to edge it's 34mm. 
http://affordablemilwatches.blogspot.com/2011/07/timex-expedition-camper-t41711.html
   
  The other one is 40mm.


----------



## ianmedium

Ah, wow, it is amazing how I have no acclimatized to smaller watches. The 34mm looks just the right size to me and the other looks huge and yet only a year ago I would have thought 40mm was small!

My Cartier Santos is 35 mm wide but wears bigger I feel, here is a wrist shot.


----------



## Dreamnine

I have a Raymond Weil and a Maurice Lacroix, currently I like this Tissot: 
   
  http://1.2.3.11/bmi/i922.photobucket.com/albums/ad67/Dreamninetynine/IMGP0039.jpg


----------



## Dreamnine

Sorry... I had real problems posting the image....


----------



## Dreamnine

Quote: 





dreamnine said:


>


 



 I kept this one, although I now have a different strap on it.


----------



## music_man

guys, could you tell me a brand or where you get a strap like the one on apnk's sinn? i'd like some of those. thanks. the ones at walmart suck.


----------



## floydfan33

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Ah, wow, it is amazing how I have no acclimatized to smaller watches. The 34mm looks just the right size to me and the other looks huge and yet only a year ago I would have thought 40mm was small!
> 
> My Cartier Santos is 35 mm wide but wears bigger I feel, here is a wrist shot.


 

 That is a beautiful watch. I am not very familiar with the Cartier line, but is that a vintage Santos, or the modern version?


----------



## ianmedium

floydfan33 said:


> That is a beautiful watch. I am not very familiar with the Cartier line, but is that a vintage Santos, or the modern version?




Thank you, it is the latest version of the line, the Galbee XL automatic in Stainless Steel and 18k yellow gold.

I love it, with Cartier I have found my AhHa watch brand. I have been lucky enough to own Rolex, Omega and Breitling but something was always missing emotionally. I now have two Cartiers, this one and a vintage Tank.

I have my eye on a Ballon Bleu for the next one. The two I have now though are keepers. I have wanted a Galbee since my first employer purchased a matching pair for him and his wife in 1980.

Here are a couple more shots.


----------



## floydfan33

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Thank you, it is the latest version of the line, the Galbee XL automatic in Stainless Steel and 18k yellow gold.
> 
> I love it, with Cartier I have found my AhHa watch brand. I have been lucky enough to own Rolex, Omega and Breitling but something was always missing emotionally. I now have two Cartiers, this one and a vintage Tank.
> 
> ...


 

 Very Nice.
   
  The curved crystal combined with the bracelet design on the Galbee is stunning.


----------



## floydfan33

OK guys, I have just pulled the trigger on one of these over on one of the watch forums....
   

   
  I'm a sucker for packaging
   

   
  48MM!!
   
  I will post a wrister when it arrives, and you can all make fun of me.


----------



## ianmedium

floydfan33 said:


> OK guys, I have just pulled the trigger on one of these over on one of the watch forums....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WOW!!! That is a stunning watch, I have always wanted something Russian. It's funny you know, all this talk of big watches. I was passing the Omega dealers today and tried on the 49mm railmaster. My had looked like it had shrunk!

I think this may wear smaller though as it is all black, I can't wait to see a wrist shot and your thoughts. If I may be rude, what is the cost of one of these?

Thanks for your kind comments as well. One of the things I love about Cartier is that you can link a watches design all the way back to when they started making watches.


----------



## Nocturnal310

what price range is this watch in? ...i am digging the face.
   
   
  also...been looking at hamilton watches...their X-Mach and X-wind range....i love pilot watches..and these seem under $2000
   
   
  but my main concern is durability.....i want a watch to last atleast 4-5 years with a casual wear while commuting and going out for movies, parties etc.
   

  Quote: 





apnk said:


> This is like the third or fourth time I've posted this watch, but (it is my favorite) this time it's a different strap.


----------



## music_man

a quality watch should outlast it's owner if treated nicely. even a hamilton will which is a good watch.
i have a pascha c chrono and a tank from the early 80's. they arent like wow but they are classic and timeless.

i found sources for those nylon straps. it seems all of them attach to the watch with a "loop". i was wishing for one that each side attached to the spring pin. anyone know?

i am interested in sinn now. a company started in the 60's and not swiss seems to be making real good watches. there are fine russian watches too. swiss is not the only game in town anymore.


----------



## ianmedium

nocturnal310 said:


> what price range is this watch in? ...i am digging the face.
> 
> 
> also...been looking at hamilton watches...their X-Mach and X-wind range....i love pilot watches..and these seem under $2000
> ...




I have a Hamilton that was made in 1938 and it still keeps great time to this day!
Hamilton in those days were quite rightly regarded as the Patek of North America. They are now made in Switzerland using very reliable movements. Treated well and not severely abused the watch (serviced at proper intervals) will probably out last you and me


----------



## floydfan33

ianmedium said:


> floydfan33 said:
> 
> 
> > OK guys, I have just pulled the trigger on one of these over on one of the watch forums....
> ...




Here is a link to a new one on russia2all.

http://www.russia2all.com/vostok-europe-russian-watch-watches/vostok-europe-anchar-watch/

The PVD black is $569.

I picked it up in 95% condition for $340 shipped.

It is apparently made in Lithuania, with a Seiko automatic movement, so it has riled up a lot of the fans of Russian dive watches.


Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## music_man

i would like to invite anyone to post a picture or link of their favorite g-shock in this thread. if you own it or not. again, i do not consider a g-shock a fine timepiece i just think they are super cool. probably a lot cooler to wear than some other fashion driven brands. i am just trying to get an idea of what others like for my next purchase. the thing is the japenese and limited ones are not exactly cheap given they are a plastic digital watch. so i'd be interested to see which ones people dig. thanks


----------



## floydfan33

Quote: 





music_man said:


> i would like to invite anyone to post a picture or link of their favorite g-shock in this thread. if you own it or not. again, i do not consider a g-shock a fine timepiece i just think they are super cool. probably a lot cooler to wear than some other fashion driven brands. i am just trying to get an idea of what others like for my next purchase. the thing is the japenese and limited ones are not exactly cheap given they are a plastic digital watch. so i'd be interested to see which ones people dig. thanks


 
  I ended up buying a PAW2000-1CR, but this is what I was looking for.....
   
   
[size=1.7em] CASIO G-SHOCK GW-7900B-1JF MULTIBAND 6 Black[/size] 

  Still may pick one up used if I see it.


----------



## ianmedium

Well, I know I am vocal on my lack of enthusiasm for large watches but yesterday I was looking at Gshocks after the discussions here piqued my interest again. I fell in love with an all white one which I think I am going to get.
Here is a picture of it (not mine)


----------



## music_man

those are both real cool. i am not the kind of person that can really rock white. maybe i'm too old. i really wanted that panda one i linked to before but have been sticking with black band's and bezels. the 7900b was on my list. that particular white one looks pretty nice. maybe i could pull it off. oh, they do not seem as big as they are. unlike conventional watches i wouldn't go over 44mm. i don't have a picture host but google the purple display black mudman. problem is no solar and no atomic. funny thing if you think about it, a sub $200 watch is more accurate than superquartz! i do not know why a lot of folks are against atomic. or solar. do you guys shop at macy's,online or somewhere else? it seems all the b&m are asking retail and more. you have to be careful of fakes online though. i got a froggy at macy's then i saw there is an atomic solar one but it is $1,000usd. i don't really feel g-shock merit's that money but i might change my mind!


----------



## Tone Def

Quote: 





music_man said:


> i would like to invite anyone to post a picture or link of their favorite g-shock in this thread. if you own it or not. again, i do not consider a g-shock a fine timepiece i just think they are super cool. probably a lot cooler to wear than some other fashion driven brands. i am just trying to get an idea of what others like for my next purchase. the thing is the japenese and limited ones are not exactly cheap given they are a plastic digital watch. so i'd be interested to see which ones people dig. thanks


 

 [size=x-small]Casio G shock Riseman GW-9200RDJ-4JF GW-9200RDJ Atomic Solar Men's Watch[/size]
   

  Image borrowed.


----------



## ianmedium

Yeah, I am not a person who wears white at all, in fact standard fair for me is black Tshirt and jeans (I guess a rebellion of uniforms and English public school life in my early years!) Likewise, I was not keen on that one you showed that was black and white but the uniform white and Ghost dial of the one I showed was strangely appealing!


----------



## appophylite

All this talk of big watches made me want to pull out my big monster 
   

   
  Parnis GMT - Since I got rid of my Invicta Russian Diver GMT, this is now the biggest watch in my collection, coming in at just under 50mm  Automatic watch with 24 hr GMT hand as well.
   
   
  In any case, while i do occasionally enjoy dabbling with watches that are substantially bigger then I ever need, my personal favorites right now are:
   
  Raymond Weil Chronograph - My go-to watch when I'm out and about:

   
   
  And, my current favorite Everyday watch - HMT Sona. I love these HMT watches! I got them early at the beginning of the year, and for a roughly $15 investment per watch, these things are phenomenal! In-house mechanical 17J movement, and the entire watch (strap, case, crystal, gold plating) is done completely in factory for every model they make.

   

   
  As you can see, I clearly decided that the stock leather strap was useless, so I took it off, and promptly slapped the watch onto a Timex Expedition strap I got for sale. A total of maybe $20 in all right there, and I love it to death!


----------



## Koolpep

Haaa, good to see someone appreciate the good old trusted Hindustan Machine Tools (HMT) watches. The movement is a licensed Citizen/Miyota movement, produced in India.
   
  Unfortunately with the advent of quartz watches in India, especially with Titan (Tata company) entering the market HMT with their very old school design were just left behind.
   
  It's sad but I am not so sure how long HMT will still be around. on my last India trip it was very hard to find shops that still sell them. I got one ex army issue one from my Dad in law and bought the exact same model again new, now I have 2 of them, between them are 35 years and they both work very well


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





koolpep said:


> Haaa, good to see someone appreciate the good old trusted Hindustan Machine Tools (HMT) watches. The movement is a licensed Citizen/Miyota movement, produced in India.
> 
> Unfortunately with the advent of quartz watches in India, especially with Titan (Tata company) entering the market HMT with their very old school design were just left behind.
> 
> It's sad but I am not so sure how long HMT will still be around. on my last India trip it was very hard to find shops that still sell them. I got one ex army issue one from my Dad in law and bought the exact same model again new, now I have 2 of them, between them are 35 years and they both work very well


 

 Heck, I asked my uncle in India to look for me, and all he could find was one (I honestly think, he couldn't understand what I saw in HMT, so he gave up after one). I asked my parents to look when they went to India a couple of months later, and they came back with 9-10, roughly the entire stock at the one store they found in Pune that had any. They told me that even though they bought 10 of them, the entire time they were in the store, the proprietor kept trying to push any and all other watches on them. I do fear that HMT may not have much longer on the market, but they may prove us wrong. Just as the mechanical movement in their standard watches is originally a licensed Citizen movement (The Citizen Eagle 7 no less), they also acquired the license for one of Citizen's basic automatic movements, which they still use in the current NASL and ASDL model watches. These new automatic movements keep price low but bring a very nice, modern look to their new watches that hopefully keeps them competitive for a little longer - especially considering that Titan is trying to get back into automatic watches on the upscale side. Also, I believe I just saw an article online where HMT has announced that they will expand presence on the market by trying to display purchasable watches in Post Offices, which will be interesting to see play out in the long run. But yes, I do take a bit of crap from friends who can't understand why I buck to 'normal' trend in India of getting big, expensive watches.


----------



## floydfan33

> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ​
   
  Great GMT
   
  I'm looking for a GMT for my collection, and leaning towards this one:
   

   
  I have an Orient Blue Mako XL, and the Orient watches are great value for the money.


----------



## Nocturnal310

no one likes hamilton watches here?


----------



## music_man

hamilton: quality swiss for low price. nothing wrong with that. for two chinese wayches one could have a much better one. not to say some chinese aren't decent. hamilton has a real history as well. so, recommended.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I bought a Casio Protrek with a case size of 47mm.  It's black and so it doesn't look that big.


----------



## Tone Def

Quote: 





nocturnal310 said:


> no one likes hamilton watches here?


 


  I do. I just can't afford them right now.


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





nocturnal310 said:


> no one likes hamilton watches here?


 

 I do - I just can't justify one right now. Especially considering, I'm already drowning in watches that work and I don't want to get rid of, and I'm slowly, bit by bit, saving up for the Speedmaster Prof. I really want.
   
  Maybe I should ask my friend who's a watch nut if he's interested in offloading one of his Hamiltons...


----------



## Tone Def

Quote: 





appophylite said:


> I do - I just can't justify one right now. Especially considering, I'm already drowning in watches that work and I don't want to get rid of, and I'm slowly, bit by bit, saving up for the Speedmaster Prof. I really want.
> 
> Maybe I should ask my friend who's a watch nut if he's interested in offloading one of his Hamiltons...


 

 I really, really wish I was in a position to save up for an Omega.


----------



## Aevum

I had a X-wind, very nice watch which i regrett selling,
  my current Omega planet ocean is nice but isnt as accurate.
   
  the x-wind was +1 second a day after a repair job
  the PO does +4 a day.


----------



## ianmedium

+4 a day is well within COSC (-4-+6 seconds a day). My Cartier which is Non COSC but uses the elaborate grade ETA movement runs -1 second a day. The only other watches I have owned (mechanical) that have given that consistent accuracy were my two Rolex's.

My Breitling was atrocious, COSC but never better than +9 seconds a day, well out of spec. No matter what my dealer did it never got better. The only Breitling I would have now is one of the super quartz ones.


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





tone def said:


> I really, really wish I was in a position to save up for an Omega.


 

 I'd have it now, it it weren't for the fact that every time I get close, something comes up, and the money needs to be diverted towards something more important, and more immediate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Ah well: it'll make it that much more treasured when I finally do get it...


----------



## 129207

After my Timex disappointment (see couple bages back, the thing is tiny!) I'm looking for a slightly bigger (>40mm) watch. Any better alternatives to a *<$150* military style yet decorative watch than, for example, the *Tao International* or *Parnis* B&R hommages? Also, anyone experience with this pretty cheapie? It's the Seiko Military.


----------



## Borat

^ I used to have that watch. Same model with the green nylon band and everything. Looks better on a NATO strap though. It's Seiko's take on the German pilot/B-Uhr/flieger.
   
  I got lucky as the 7S26B movement was running well within COSC direct from the factory. I actually sold it on this forum to another member who is enjoying it now. It's a serious good value. If 37mm is too small for you, there is the updated SNZG series that is 42mm (on the right). You can get them on eBay for around $100 shipped.


----------



## 129207

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Borat

^ Sure. 
   
  Here are some direct links if you are having trouble locating them:
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Men-5-Sports-7S36-Auto-100m-Sport-Watch-NIB-SNZG13K1-/260853558979?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item3cbc156ec3#ht_2933wt_1270
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Men-5-Sports-7S36-Auto-100m-Sport-Watch-NIB-SNZG11J1-/280741055468?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item415d788bec#ht_2915wt_1270
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Men-5-Sports-7S36-Auto-100m-Sport-Watch-NIB-SNZG09J1-/360393933161?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item53e9270169#ht_2915wt_1270
   
  I don't know if you would be charged duty/taxes in the Netherlands. 
   
  Edit: Woops. Looks like that seller does not ship to The Netherlands at all. Hopefully you can find another seller that will if you want this watch.


----------



## Tone Def

Quote: 





appophylite said:


> I'd have it now, it it weren't for the fact that every time I get close, something comes up, and the money needs to be diverted towards something more important, and more immediate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I know the feeling mate. I went back to school this year after nine years of working in a job I hated hence money's extremely tight. I guess the prospect of a planet ocean is as good a reason as any to look forward to graduating and graduating well. That and a set of HD650's. 
   
  Cheers


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





borat said:


> ^ Sure.
> 
> Here are some direct links if you are having trouble locating them:
> 
> Edit: Woops. Looks like that seller does not ship to The Netherlands at all. Hopefully you can find another seller that will if you want this watch.


 

 Yeah I mailed him. No go.  The quest continues!


----------



## music_man

i got this today. it is not the maurice lacroix posted earlier but i paid $40. i think it is darn good for even the full srp of $80. it has the same movement as my armitron skeleton which seems to be a sea-gull. the chinese are catching up with citizen/seiko imo.

http://www.relicbrand.com/en_US/shop/men/watches/automatic_watches/black_leather_strap_automatic_watch-zr77224p.html?parent_category_rn=261524&departmentCategoryId=261515&N=0&pn=c&rec=1&imagePath=ZR77224


----------



## Tone Def

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Yeah I mailed him. No go.  The quest continues!


 
   
  Have you tried creationwatches.com or longislandwatch.com? If all else fails have a look at watchuseek.com. I'm sure they'll nudge you in the right direction.
   
  Cheers


----------



## John2e

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Not my cup of tea, but then again with the exception of the Gold green dial GMT the new GMT is my least favourite Rolex. Thing with these blackened watches is that long before the natural lifespan of the watch has expired (and that is an awfully long time with Rolex) they start to look really shabby with the coating rubbing off.


 


  Sorry to pull up this old post.  I purchased a PVD explorer II recently. How long before it starts looking ratty?  Is this a result of wearing or age? I have a few other watches and this gets into rotation a couple of times a week.  I love it but if its going to be unwearable, I might consider selling now.
   
  Thanks in advance


----------



## ianmedium

john2e said:


> Sorry to pull up this old post.  I purchased a PVD explorer II recently. How long before it starts looking ratty?  Is this a result of wearing or age? I have a few other watches and this gets into rotation a couple of times a week.  I love it but if its going to be unwearable, I might consider selling now.
> 
> Thanks in advance




It's really hard to say. Some of the coatings Citizen put on their higher end Japanese market watches are extremely tough. DLC comes to mind (Diamond like coating) though I have seen wear on the bracelet links on those within two years of constant wear.

Do you know who did the blackening process on your watch. I know some of the blackend Rolex's are meant to have DLC but I am not sure which ones.

I like the look of them, don't get me wrong. It's just that a Rolex is one of those watches that in all likelihood will out last it's owners!

The fading can be either down to friction as on bracelet links, rubbing when buffing the watch after cleaning or simply normal wear especially if you wear shirt sleeves as the cotton can be quite abrasive as it is stiffened on the cuffs (all of this from personal experience)

Remember also, some folks like when a watch has a lived in look and I have friends with blackened watches that are not bothered about the fading or wear, bugs the heck out of me though!

I would think the amount you are wearing this one if your careful it should look good for quite a while but you have to be extra aware of how you wear it to avoid scratches etc. Especially when resting your arm on a table or such, the left hand side of the bracelet always takes more of a beating and in the case of coatings it will look even worse.

Something I have always wondered, is it possible to have a coating removed? Oh, one other thing and it may not be important to you unless you want your Rolex serviced by Rolex is that they may not honour warranties or actually do any work on your watch as it has been altered from it's original state. I know they can be quite pernickety about that!


----------



## nikp

This bad boy is tough.


----------



## John2e

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Something I have always wondered, is it possible to have a coating removed? Oh, one other thing and it may not be important to you unless you want your Rolex serviced by Rolex is that they may not honour warranties or actually do any work on your watch as it has been altered from it's original state. I know they can be quite pernickety about that!


 
   
   
  Thanks
   
  Its this one

 http://www.timeandgems.com/Black-Rolex-Explorer-II-DLC-White-dial-w-Black-Bezel_p_945.html
   
   
  I have heard that Rolex will remove the coating and bill you for it as well
   
  I wonder if I can have it recoated
   
  ARRRG
   
  I think I will be selling it


----------



## Nocturnal310

i am really beginning to question purchasing a luxury automatic watch.
   
  they are highly expensive, much more inaccurate than quartz, repair costs are high, lack of innovation in the industry (the basic principle has remained the same for all automatic watches)
   
   
   
   
   
  so what are we paying for?
   
  what parameters justify the exorbitant prices other than the luxury and aesthetic factors?


----------



## nikp

Quote: 





nocturnal310 said:


> i am really beginning to question purchasing a luxury automatic watch.
> 
> they are highly expensive, much more inaccurate than quartz, repair costs are high, lack of innovation in the industry (the basic principle has remained the same for all automatic watches)
> 
> ...


 

 The high resale value?


----------



## cifani090

What Breitling's do you guys have?


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





nikp said:


> The high resale value?


 

 Maybe, they are safer than stocks and take less space than cars.


----------



## ianmedium

nocturnal310 said:


> i am really beginning to question purchasing a luxury automatic watch.
> 
> they are highly expensive, much more inaccurate than quartz, repair costs are high, lack of innovation in the industry (the basic principle has remained the same for all automatic watches)
> 
> ...




I think it is one of those things that if it has to be quantified or justified it is best steering clear of it altogether as it really does not make any logical sense to purchase a higher end watch.. Which is kind of why I like doing it! 

In a world where we are constantly told to justify our actions, our job, our life, buying something that makes no real sense seems to make me feel a whole lot better. Sort of a finger up to the establishment if you like 

My Cartiers make no real world sense at all, again, why I love them even more!

I have a friend who spends her days building tourbillon watches for Omega. She loves the fact that someone will own the watch she built and hand it down probably to their children long after she has gone. I think that is the other thing about the higher end Swiss watches that appeals to me. For instance I can trace the lineage of both my Cartiers to designs right at the beginning of Cartier watchmaking nearly a hundred years ago. I like that. 

Does it make any logical sense? Probably not! I have found after living for almost 48 years on this rock we call home that on the whole the happiest memories I have, the moments that give me a sense of a life not wasted have been the ones that to everyone else make absolutely no sense and in fact seem to fly in the face of conventional life. 

There, thats the best I can do to explain spending thousands of dollars on bits of metal with gears and whirly bits inside!


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I think it is one of those things that if it has to be quantified or justified it is best steering clear of it altogether as it really does not make any logical sense to purchase a higher end watch.. Which is kind of why I like doing it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  wow, that's the opposite of cold, mathematical or even philosophical rationalism.
 no offence.
   
  P.S.: Please, teach me.


----------



## ianmedium

thedreamthinker said:


> wow, that's the opposite of cold, mathematical or even philosophical rationalism.
> no offence.
> 
> P.S.: Please, teach me.




Thank you, you got where I am coming from!

 Read Thoreau. Civil disobedience would be a great start for you I think. 

One of the projects I am currently working on is a book on Thoreau. For me he has all the answers about living life in a way that gives the greatest sense of being and self reliance.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Thank you, you got where I am coming from!
> 
> Read Thoreau. Civil disobedience would be a great start for you I think.
> 
> One of the projects I am currently working on is a book on Thoreau. For me he has all the answers about living life in a way that gives the greatest sense of being and self reliance.


 
   
  I'll perhaps read it after i finished Plato's Timaeus so that i have a direct comparison.


----------



## ianmedium

thedreamthinker said:


> I'll perhaps read it after i finished Plato's Timaeus so that i have a direct comparison.




One of Thoreau's influences was Plato. I think though If I may offer. He is a little intense and I would personally start with Thoreau then on to Plato!


----------



## youngngray

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> One of Thoreau's influences was Plato. I think though If I may offer. He is a little intense and I would personally start with Thoreau then on to Plato!


 


  Dang, and I thought I came here to see pictures of really nice watches!  Haha </sarcasm>


----------



## ianmedium

youngngray said:


> Dang, and I thought I came here to see pictures of really nice watches!  Haha </sarcasm>




Yeah, sorry, realized after the fact i was going so far off topic I needed telescope to see it again


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





youngngray said:


> Dang, and I thought I came here to see pictures of really nice watches!  Haha </sarcasm>


 

 Sorry....


----------



## Nightslayer

We buy mechanicals because they are works of art. Does the high price of art need to be justified? 
Longines 1966 Conquest Automatic, Caliber 291, back in the day when Longines was owned by Longines and movements were made in-house.



I use a quartz Casio analog (with a maroon dial ) as a daily beater and it serves me fine/


----------



## nikp

Quote: 





nightslayer said:


> We buy mechanicals because they are works of art. Does the high price of art need to be justified?
> Longines 1966 Conquest Automatic, Caliber 291, back in the day when Longines was owned by Longines and movements were made in-house.
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I think my father have the Longines that's in the picture. It still runs well but its strap is broken.


----------



## ianmedium

Wow! It is not often this happens but I have just be reduced to tears over a watch purchase!

Go back to 1980. My Mother who brought me up single handed and who had very little money knew I had a love of wristwatches. For my 18th birthday she surprised me with a mechanical Sekonda wrist watch. This was a popular low end brand in the UK at the time (have not lived there for a while so I don't know if they are still popular there).

It was the best present I have ever received and was worn for 15 years until it stopped and could not be repaired. This was a year after she passed and apart from her wedding ring which I wear to this day was the only material object to remember her by.

Tonight I was browsing ebay and something inside of me told me to search for Sekonda watches. After browsing two pages my heart skipped a beat. There was the exact and I mean exact same watch (well, make and model)that my Mum gave me 31 years ago. Obviously used and from a reputable seller in the Ukraine. It was payed for in seconds and now I await it's arrival with more excitement than all the high end Swiss watches I have been fortunate enough to have purchased in the years that have passed since I had this watch.

To me this shows what I was trying to convey a few posts back in this thread. Watches are an emotional thing, for me anyway. This one will be worn with more pride than anything else I have now. To say I am happy really does not do this justice, so many emotions are going through me. What are the odds of finding a USSR watch from the cold war that was an export model and the exact same model at that all these years later. Things like this really show me there is a force greater than anything else working out there.

Thanks for putting up with this rather emotional post, I just had to share though. Here are a couple of pictures from the seller.


----------



## floydfan33

Well Done Ian! What a banner day!
   
  I had a similar experience with my Dad's watch, a 70's Bulova Automatic with plastic crystal, that was more brass then gold. When we left Quebec in the mid 70's, the bank had given it to him as a going away gift.
   
  He wore it daily for the rest of his life, and after he passed away in 1986, my Mom had it repaired, and a new strap attached for me at Christmas that year.
   
  I wore it daily until my 5th wedding anniversary in 1996, when my wife gave me a Movado Museum Series. In the year's to follow I added several watches to my collection, and my Dad's watch stayed in my valet unworn.
   
  Well in 2007, we were broken into (my wife walked in on them no less, unharmed thank goodness), and all of my wife's jewelry and all my watches were stolen. I feared that my Dad's watch was among them. I was upset, but put it aside as I was just happy my wife and son were OK.
   
  Fast forward TWO YEARS, and I was cleaning out debris and unnecessary clutter from the drawer on my valet, and as part of the exercise, I decided to dust out the drawer. As I ran the cloth across the bottom, I feel something jar loose from the back of the drawer. What slides out underneath the duster?
   
  My Dad's watch.
   
  I can honestly say they are the only tears over a thing I have shed in my adult life.
   
  Wear your priceless watch in good health!


----------



## floydfan33

Quote: 





floydfan33 said:


> I will post a wrister when it arrives, and you can all make fun of me.


 

 I was in Calgary today, and figured if it rained, I could use it as an umbrella.
   
  I'm actually kind of luke warm on this, as it looks cheaper (feels solid though) than I expected.
   
  Opinions? Should I flip it?


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





floydfan33 said:


> Well Done Ian! What a banner day!
> 
> I had a similar experience with my Dad's watch, a 70's Bulova Automatic with plastic crystal, that was more brass then gold. When we left Quebec in the mid 70's, the bank had given it to him as a going away gift.
> 
> ...


 

 Great story! I can imagine the feeling of relief and joy you must have felt that moment. Show us the watch!


----------



## music_man

i have a very sad story about a watch. it sort of makes me feel ok though. it was my fathers last memory and i am glad at least his last memory was a nice one. i don't really feel like sharing the whole story. at least not right now. i just saw your guys story and i cried remembering this. i have the watch and i it was hard to decide at least for the years past i am not taking it out of the safe. i felt i should wear it in his remembrance but i would completely fall apart if something happened to it. so i thought it was best for me not to wear it.


----------



## TheDreamthinker

Quote: 





floydfan33 said:


> Well Done Ian! What a banner day!
> 
> I had a similar experience with my Dad's watch, a 70's Bulova Automatic with plastic crystal, that was more brass then gold. When we left Quebec in the mid 70's, the bank had given it to him as a going away gift.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hold on to your roots, as you need them to grow....(me)


----------



## ianmedium

Floyd, what a story, I can just imagine your feelings, thank you for your kindness as well. I would love to see a picture of the watch. I just cannot wait for the Sekonda to arrive!


----------



## floydfan33

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Floyd, what a story, I can just imagine your feelings, thank you for your kindness as well. I would love to see a picture of the watch. I just cannot wait for the Sekonda to arrive!


 


  It's actually out having the crystal polished, and a new strap. Once returned, I will post in all it's well worn glory!


----------



## music_man

i got this yesterday. please say if you like it. time magazine rated it one of the top 10 gadgets of 2009! wonder why i waited this long....


----------



## ianmedium

music_man said:


> i got this yesterday. please say if you like it. time magazine rated it one of the top 10 gadgets of 2009! wonder why i waited this long....




Love it. I used to have a casio with moon phase and tide graph, it was surprisingly useful I found, especially living by the ocean as I do! I like the stealth look as well. What is it like reading the display in daylight. I love the negative display, sadly my eye's don't!


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





music_man said:


> i got this yesterday. please say if you like it. time magazine rated it one of the top 10 gadgets of 2009! wonder why i waited this long....


 

 Fantastic watch! Some watches you will have to take care of until you hand it on to the next generatrion. This one will take care of itself....


----------



## music_man

thanks guys. it looks like and is the size of a tank lol. i picked this one because out of all of them the display on this one is super legible. very rare for a negative display. the fact that they are cheap is the icing on the cake. they are so cool to me.


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Wow! It is not often this happens but I have just be reduced to tears over a watch purchase!
> ... ... ...
> Thanks for putting up with this rather emotional post, I just had to share though. Here are a couple of pictures from the seller.


 


   


  Quote: 





floydfan33 said:


> Well Done Ian! What a banner day!
> 
> I had a similar experience with my Dad's watch, a 70's Bulova Automatic with plastic crystal, that was more brass then gold. When we left Quebec in the mid 70's, the bank had given it to him as a going away gift.
> ... ... ...
> Wear your priceless watch in good health!


 


  Truly am glad for both of you! Always nice to have strong sentiments attached to personal belongings given to you by another loved family member!


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





nikp said:


> This bad boy is tough.


 


  I was not supposed to buy any watches any time soon, but this watch is too beutiful and I have to have it.


----------



## John2e

Ian
   
  Your story reduced me to tears.  I might need to pull the trigger on the Green dial Green Bezel submariner LV to cheer me up.  Joma has it for less than 9K.  tack on sales tax being a NY resident and it takes me out of my comfort zone.  I'll be searching all day for a better price.  Last month I picked up the Blue face  w Blue ceramic bezel, which is identical in appearance to the Green  (just a different primary color).  Though I  am not sure if the green comes with the new ceramic bezels featured on the current line of Subs?
   
*Anyone else have the same watch in a different color ?*
   
  Thanks


----------



## ianmedium

Thank you for your kindness John.

As to the ceramic bezel green sub, well know Internet forum seller robrobin has one for sale at the moment on timekeepers forum as new un worn for $8450 shipped insured from florida I think! Good luck, I have tried n on and it is lovely!


----------



## music_man

well to elaborate some more i guess. it was a platinum dial yachtmaster i got for my dad the day he passed away. i have had it for many years but i will not wear it.

the g-aviation is awesome. i only buy at b&m and it is $200. that upsets me because that one has a much better price on the internet. again, i warn all there are many fakes though. so be careful who you buy from. i am now on the fence about that 7900 g-rescue. the thing is bigger than i am comfortable with. it is almost 57mm! the king is even bigger though i think. the thing is both the g-rescue and king are too cool. even if i don't wear it i won't return it. i can hang it on the wall for a clock lol.


----------



## Borat

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Thank you for your kindness John.
> As to the ceramic bezel green sub, well know *Internet forum seller robrobin has one for sale at the moment on timekeepers forum as new un worn for $8450 shipped insured from florida I think*! Good luck, I have tried n on and it is lovely!


 


  If you decide to go that route, be careful to make absolutely sure you are communicating with the real robrobin as his account was hijacked on WatchUSeek recently. An imposter used his username to put a sale ad up for a Planet Ocean at a very attractive price that even I was considering.


----------



## ianmedium

borat said:


> If you decide to go that route, be careful to make absolutely sure you are communicating with the real robrobin as his account was hijacked on WatchUSeek recently. An imposter used his username to put a sale ad up for a Planet Ocean at a very attractive price that even I was considering.




Great advice, thanks for adding that, I had no idea.


----------



## John2e

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> After my Timex disappointment (see couple bages back, the thing is tiny!) I'm looking for a slightly bigger (>40mm) watch. Any better alternatives to a *<$150* military style yet decorative watch than, for example, the *Tao International* or *Parnis* B&R hommages? Also, anyone experience with this pretty cheapie? It's the Seiko Military.


 

 Just got it today.  Very nice quality.  Hands are more luminous than any of my Rolexes. Comfortable, light & stylish. Easy to read and I paid $60


----------



## John2e

Quote: 





john2e said:


> *Anyone else have the same watch in a different color ?*
> 
> Thanks


 

        ?????????????


----------



## ianmedium

john2e said:


> Just got it today.  Very nice quality.  Hands are more luminous than any of my Rolexes. Comfortable, light & stylish. Easy to read and I paid $60




Love that Seiko and the 7s26 movement is the same as in my Orange Monster. So ultra reliable. I know it can be hit and miss with accuracy but I had my watchmaker adjust it and it keeps superb time now. The lume on Seiko's is legendary, my OM can light the way ahead on a dark night!!

OH also. I think they have used that same strap for years. It was on a kinetic I had back in the 90's, loved that watch and gave it to a friend in 1999. He is still wearing it to this day no problems!


----------



## jraul7

The watch bug struck again this year.... Already unloaded some watches I was not wearing and bought the following:
   
  Invicta Speedway (brown leather strap coming soon, "a la" rolex speedway):
   

   
  And I currently have in the mail a Seiko Orange Monster (with maratac elite strap) and and a Seiko 5 model SNKK31 (pics are not mine, from google and seller):
   

   

   
  For the last one I am planning a black carbon fiber strap with red stitching.
   
  I LOVE sub $300 watches (automatic when possible)!
   
  Joe


----------



## stozzer123

working on this right now!


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





john2e said:


> Ian
> 
> Your story reduced me to tears.  I might need to pull the trigger on the Green dial Green Bezel submariner LV to cheer me up.  Joma has it for less than 9K.  tack on sales tax being a NY resident and it takes me out of my comfort zone.  I'll be searching all day for a better price.  Last month I picked up the Blue face  w Blue ceramic bezel, which is identical in appearance to the Green  (just a different primary color).  Though I  am not sure if the green comes with the new ceramic bezels featured on the current line of Subs?
> 
> ...


 


 We bought my dad the black face with black ceramic bezel Submariner for his 50th birthday last year. I actually went in an special ordered it just as inventory was coming in to stores, so I honestly think got the first ceramic bezel Submariner in Alaska!


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> working on this right now!


 

 Very cool! What is it? Estate sale find?


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Very cool! What is it? Estate sale find?


 


  It was this,
   
  http://www.jacksontse.com/mm158.html
   
  But now on a complete destruction project to make it look like its sat on the bottom of the ocean for about 30 years,  still to do the hands face , relume and change the caseback and then it should be done.


----------



## stozzer123

Another i put together,


----------



## floydfan33

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> Another i put together,


 

 That is very cool! You do these custom yourself?


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





stozzer123 said:


> It was this,
> 
> http://www.jacksontse.com/mm158.html
> 
> But now on a complete destruction project to make it look like its sat on the bottom of the ocean for about 30 years,  still to do the hands face , relume and change the caseback and then it should be done.


 

 Are you making it look old, or was it like that? How did you acquire this? Would it be for sale?


----------



## theoandtheb

Anyone own or have owned a wooden watch? There's one that I've had my eye on but so far I've been able to deny its tempting advances. Though I feel my resistance is fading.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





john2e said:


> Just got it today.  Very nice quality.  Hands are more luminous than any of my Rolexes. Comfortable, light & stylish. Easy to read and I paid $60


 

 Could you maybe post a picture of you wearing it? I'm still thinking about this one to replace my tiny Timex.


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





floydfan33 said:


> That is very cool! You do these custom yourself?


 


  Yes i build them from individual parts from different sellers so there is a great scope for customization, cost wise i build them for myself for anywhere between 100 and 700 GBP.


  Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Are you making it look old, or was it like that? How did you acquire this? Would it be for sale?


 

 yes this is made to look aged, there are various techniques that can be applied to get the correct effect, the goal with that watch is to make it look like it has been found, on the site of a battle or something from world war 2 and restored to working condition while retaining the aged effect.  I must admit it is one of my favourites that I have been but i am still working on aging the hands and dial.  I do sell some of them usually when i move onto my next project.


----------



## stozzer123

some more


----------



## music_man

i was looking for a g-shock that had barometer,altimeter and compass. apparently there is none! however there is in a regular casio. cheap at walmart of all things. i think for that i am going to look at suunto though.


----------



## stozzer123




----------



## music_man

i almost bought the one really decent invicta today. well actually i did buy it. i was going to buy it in person and they offered me "a great deal" for $157. went home bought in on amazon $65 shipped. say what you may and wus does about invicta. i challenge you to find a better automatic watch for $65 out the door. what i have bought recently has nothing to do with my finances. i personally now think cheap watches are much cooler than expensive ones. for one thing there are no worries of any kind. of course i feel everyone is entitled to their own opinion as am i.

on the other hand to take a watch like the ones in the pictures above and get paid to do what you did must be by someone whom has so much money they don't know what else to buy. not to say that is not very cool. it is. i just don't know if i would subject a high end watch to that due to value concerns. hence, someone that has no concern most likely.


----------



## stozzer123

Invicta make some good cheap watches, no shame in owning one, i myself have one of there rolex submersible Invictas and have owed 3 others they look smart keeps good time etc, that said i have a genuine rolex dssd, gold oyster, omega planet ocean, rado and tag 36 calibre in my collection right now.  I get what your saying they.   For me iv never actually sold any of my watches, the lad above wanted one and i was merely taking cost of parts plus 50 for the time it would take me to build another, actually a kind of satisfaction that someone else likes what I do.  Guys like Davidsen etc can charge well over 1000/2000 for some of there handmade custom watches and there is a huge market for them. 
   
  For me its about building what i like and knowing no one else has the same due to there being so many variables, its a hobby to me building them up and experimenting to get the desired watch.  Owning the high end watches, what can i say i like them but theres nothing like having the customs. Me mostly i do manual watches with 7750 or 6497 movements and they blow stuff like alpha, invicta etc out of the water.
   
  I feel the same about people who spend over 100 bucks on amps for there portable rigs, its a more money than sense thing, to me but i get why people do it, its about collecting and hobbyism, in both hifi/watches/pens etc the products tend to hold there value well so you can always get out if you buy smart.  then theres the ultimate money burners....... golf equipment lol and freakin multi blade razors....... haha honestly give me a saftey razor for 10 cents a blade any day........ i could rant on and on 
   
  anyway my 2 best watches of all time that iv owned are the one in my previous post (shown in the pic with the headphones) and this seiko sportuna, absolute tank!


----------



## music_man

i prefer high grade modified 7750. many people also think they are junk. that is why i only belong to head-fi. people here for the most part are all sensible. on wus invicta,7750 etc get the s... dissed out of them usually. what they don't understand is there are like 25 grades of 7750 and some of the finest watches use it. invicta jobs stuff out and the qc can be hit or miss. that is why i got the cheapest one which oddly enough is almost always good quality i have watches with column wheel but the cost of ownership is worse than the cost of the watch. they are not my favorites. besides, in my line of work and my life i rarely wear a patek etc. i like having them but they get very little wrist time with me.

i think your customs are very neat. the problem i was saying for me is i could not possibly compromise the value of a high end watch. even though i never sell mine. kind of doesn't matter really then i suppose.
i have old watches that look like that naturally lol. of course they don't work though..


----------



## floydfan33

I swear this is my last dive watch (crosses fingers).


----------



## ianmedium

floydfan33 said:


> I swear this is my last dive watch (crosses fingers).





That's what we all say 

Lovely looking watch. I had no idea the old Benarus name had been given a new lease of life, It's good to see it back in action.


----------



## stozzer123

Quote: 





floydfan33 said:


> I swear this is my last dive watch (crosses fingers).


 

 Very nice, iv been toying with the idea of getting a Sinn U1 Black myself, quite similar.


----------



## floydfan33

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> That's what we all say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Great Watches and Great Customer Service. Buying the one I posted off of one of the boards as it is completely sold out, and the company has answered all of my questions within minutes.
   
http://www.benaruswatches.com/


----------



## music_man

well i discovered today casio is not seiko. i mean they never were. they were positioned below citizen. now other than g-shock which is great for what it is their other watches are crud. they most likely capitalized on the fact people buying $150 watches do not know the difference between folded end pieces etc. a seiko monster has always been and especially now much better than a casio for the money. i am just mentioning this because today i noticed first hand they have cut costs even further. many of the $200-$300 edifice do not have screw backs. yet they are called a dive watch. true, the g-shock is 200m with a plate back. however g-shock is possibly their last remaining quality line. i say that because i see them for what they are. resin, not plastic. virtually indestructible. i don't think i would vouch that for the rest of their current line up.


----------



## music_man

i apologize for misinformation. seiko's under about $550msrp are good competition for casio and also made in china. i was sort of looking at a $200 casio and a spring drive to be honest. that was stupid and not a fair comparison. i am sorry i did something that stupid and jumped to conclusions. i did not know seiko made $200 watches other than the monster which incidentally is now made in china as well. also reportedly not the quality it used to be. on the other hand seiko does make $25k watches. casio does not and afaik never did. sign of the times. what else is new. anyways my bad i am sorry i spoke with no knowledge about this.


----------



## stozzer123

Dont think anyone will get too mad, casio are what they are, a mass market watchmaker and i agree to a point they did that well.  If i go to that price point id happier to experiment with other brands with more interesting designs (vostok etc).  That seiko was over $1000 dollars new and is (id say) on a par with my calibre 36 which is way more, its never even been serviced or had a problem in the 7 years iv had it.   
   
  For a dive watch as you say seiko monster, citizen ecozilla, boschett cave dweller etc are all excellent and will hold theyre value for years to come.  Personally id stump up for an oris though, theyre gorgeous.


----------



## music_man

well i took back my rant because the casio on discount is $70-$100. it is worth that and comparable to seiko's i saw for that price but not the monster. that is in a class by itself even still. i compared the casio in a store to a $3,200 seiko on my wrist. that was completely unfair of me to make such a comparison and i apologize. seiko does make $150 watches. somehow i did not know that other than the monster. in fact once i saw the $150 seiko it was pretty similar to the casio. you are just not getting a lot of watch for that price. except sometimes. not at a department store though.


----------



## floydfan33

Quote: 





floydfan33 said:


> Great Watches and Great Customer Service. Buying the one I posted off of one of the boards as it is completely sold out, and the company has answered all of my questions within minutes.
> 
> http://www.benaruswatches.com/


 
  Arrived today


----------



## appophylite

So, I've got two new additions to my collection, but I had to give up another to make way for one of them...
   
  The first is from Kazakhstan. My dad went there on a meeting at a university there, and while he was rooting around in the souvenir market, he came across some amusing 'Commie' Pocket Watches. He liked one, so he brought it home for me, for my collection:
   

   

   
  Rather entertaining little piece! I'm pretty sure the movement is a cheapo Chinese movement, and the watch is really light - much lighter than my Russian vintage pocket watch, but still very entertaining nonetheless.
   
  The second watch came with the loss of another. I bought this Parnis GMT a year back on a whim, and never wore it much:
   

   
  Great watch (large and heavy), but I never really had an occasion where I could justify its use. Well, yesterday, I saw a piece at my local watch repair shop that I really liked, and this afternoon I proposed an accepted trade:
   

   

   
  Marathon MIL-PRF-46374G Type III Class 1. Or ignoring the military reference code for it: Navigator's watch with Date, Quartz Operated. I had to do it. The most popular watches being used at work right now tend to be Casio beaters and Luminox watches, and I always likes the idea of adding a Tritium Dial watch to my collection. I really would like to add a Ball, but I can't justify the price right now, nor do I feel comfortable using it at work where it will get beaten and bruised quickly (I've already retired 2 watches in 4 years and am close to retiring a 3rd). Really love the quick action the Tritium has quickly becoming more luminous as darkness descends. Knowing that it stays really bright for about 12 years and still holds reasonable brightness for about 20-25 years, I really hope I got a recent watch that hasn't had a long amount of time to decay. Love that I got it with the original ZULU strap, original box, and...
   

   
  Army Issue snap on wrist strap compass!!. All in all, very happy with my trade!


----------



## jraul7

In regards to the Seiko Monster....
   

   
  Received this beauty this week. Less than $200 with the stainless steel bracelet and the black rubber strap. It is truly a great watch for the price. I think the only other affordable brand of watches with this quality would be Orient.
   
  I liked the Seiko so much that I ordered this one:
   

   

   
  A Carbonio strap with red stitching is going to look awesome with this watch!


----------



## music_man

i was wondering are those seiko's chinese or japanese? how is the quality on seiko's of that price now? the casio's were pretty crummy. even the $150 seiko i saw was a little better but it had folded end links. i think if one picks the right seiko under $200 it can be very decent. i still maintain even though fossil is a fashion brand they make some $60 watches(outlet) that are like $500 watches. both auto and quartz. the fossil and relic seem to be better than their armani. certainly better than the casio. i am not bashing casio, heck it is a cheap mass market watch. i have to pride fossil though. even bigger mass appeal with some good quality here and there. that is not to say all of them just a few. i know most people think they are junk but think most casio's do not even have a screw back. fossil's almost all do. if that is any indicator of quality. that being said i think i now own enough fossil's lol.


----------



## jraul7

As I understand only the Grand Seiko's are made in Japan nowadays (if someone has more info regarding this, please feel free to chime in). All others, the dive watches (including the Monsters) and the Seiko 5's are made in China. 
   
  Let me tell you something, I have had various Fossil watches and I still have one which I feel is a very nice watch (Fossil Arkitekt) which I use every week. I also have two Invictas, a Speedway with white dial (Rolex Daytona homage) which is quartz. It looks beautiful, but is not a magnificent piece, it does feel like a $70 watch. Now the other one is a Rolex Submarine homage, model number 8926 ($89). This is an excellent watch, automatic, and it really feels like a more expensive watch. I love it.
   
  Now back to the Seiko, I got the orange monster last week, cost me $189 (more than twice the Invictas). Now as much as I love the Invicta Submariner, the orange monster is on another league, its just a superior watch. As I said before, I love my Fossil and my Invictas, but I can assure you that my next watches will be Seikos. 
   
  The Fossil:
   

   
  The Invictas:


----------



## John2e

Where can I get that Seiko with the red trim. Nice!


----------



## jraul7

Apparently I bought the last one...
   
http://www.mrwatch.com/Seiko_SNZH69K_watch-1681876031.aspx
   
  But at least now you have the model number so maybe you can find it elsewhere.


----------



## appophylite

Quote:  





>





> ...Now the other one is a Rolex Submarine homage, model number 8926 ($89). This is an excellent watch, automatic, and it really feels like a more expensive watch. I love it....


 


  Even Rolex owners/collectors seem to love the Invicta Submariner Homage. I was on the Rolex Forums back when I was mining information for a potential Rolex purchase for Dad's 50th B-Day, and there are dozens of threads and posts extolling the qualities of this piece.


----------



## music_man

the invicta is a real good watch for the price. some invictas are better than others. i read they have inconsistent qc. a real rolex is just that though. a real rolex. i don't even fancy rolex but the quality is always there. i guess you kind of would expect it to be for that price. it just goes to show....seiko can make a high class product in china. i don't know why other companies can't/don't. i mean any kind of product. the chinese can make any quality they want. they are the same as any other people. the problem seems companies look to china to make something as cheaply as possible many times. i always thought my monster was made in japan given the quality. then i checked. just goes to show.


----------



## ianmedium

I have been lucky enough to have owned two Rolex's. In some ways they are one of the most misunderstood watch brands I think. I loved mine and if I were rich enough to own several Swiss watches I would certainly have another but I realized this year I am a Cartier man through and through. I love the details and the timelessness of the make.

I have committed to myself though that by my 65th birthday (17 years away) I shall own a yellow gold president. I have always loved that watch, have several clients who own them and have tried it on and I just feel so good wearing one!


----------



## appophylite

Has anyone purchased or tried out the new Timex Weekender line? I didn't hear about these coming out, and they slipped off my radar until I was in Fred Meyer's yesterday and walked by the watch line. They're kinda nice! Cases have a reasonably heavy, sturdy build quality and feel to them, dials come in black or white with Timex Indiglo have the standard field watch hour markings of 1-12 around the outside and then a smaller circle inside of 13-24, and each one comes on a Zulu strap! They seem pretty nicely priced to at under $50 standard price. Anyone else picked one up as a beater and have any opinions on it?


----------



## jraul7

In case someone is interested in the Invicta ProDiver (Submariner homage) for just $79:
   
http://invicta.chronoshark.com/p-1792-invicta-8926obv2-pro-diver-automatic-s2-stainless-steel-mens-watch.aspx?pmc=sb&affiliateid=10056&utm_campaign=sharkbite1&utm_source=email
   
  I've bought several watches from them, smooth transaction every time.


----------



## Borat

Quote: 





john2e said:


> Where can I get that Seiko with the red trim. Nice!


 


  Black rubber strap:
   
http://www.bluedial.com/snzh69.htm (K version)
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Men-5-Sports-JAPAN-7S36-Auto-Sport-Watch-Xpress-SNZH69J1-/350496891320?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item519b3e21b8#ht_2566wt_905 (J version)
   
  Brown rubber strap:
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Seiko-Men-5-Sports-JAPAN-7S36-Auto-Sport-Watch-Xpress-SNZH71J1-/350497386312?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item519b45af48#ht_2550wt_1037 (J version)
   
  Nice racing style watch. I like how the case resembles a piston.


----------



## jraul7

Connected the Ipod Nano today to import some new music and found out it had an update. Look what I found:
   

   
  The update included, among other things, 16 new watch dials. Here is a link to pictures of all the dials:

http://www.geeksugar.com/iPod-Nano-Watch-Face-Pictures-19473377

 I am currently using a tik tok watch band, and its the best one I have seen. I also had the Luna Tik watch band, but felt it was to big for my wrist.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





jraul7 said:


> Connected the Ipod Nano today to import some new music and found out it had an update. Look what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> The update included, among other things, 16 new watch dials. Here is a link to pictures of all the dials:http://www.geeksugar.com/iPod-Nano-Watch-Face-Pictures-19473377I am currently using a tik tok watch band, and its the best one I have seen. I also had the Luna Tik watch band, but felt it was to big for my wrist.


 


  Wow! Mp4s next!


----------



## upstateguy

Eberhard by room light.  Canon G7


----------



## upstateguy

double post, oops
   
  Well, since there was a double post, I'll post another shot by computer light.


----------



## floydfan33

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Floyd, what a story, I can just imagine your feelings, thank you for your kindness as well. I would love to see a picture of the watch. I just cannot wait for the Sekonda to arrive!


 
  Well, the strap finally arrived from Austria (thanks to Watchit on 4th Ave). They polished as best they could.


----------



## Szadzik

Paid for this one and should have it home soon (when I get there in Nov it will be waiting for me):
   
  Citizen CB0030-56E:
  Perpetual Calendar
  Atomic Sync
  World Time
  Titanium case and bracelet
  Solar Powered


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





floydfan33 said:


> Well, the strap finally arrived from Austria (thanks to Watchit on 4th Ave). They polished as best they could.


 


  Not a bit too tight?


----------



## floydfan33

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> Not a bit too tight?


 

 I still have some room to loosen. Won't be a daily driver either.


----------



## Nocturnal310

No hamilton owners?


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> double post, oops
> 
> Well, since there was a double post, I'll post another shot by computer light.


 


  Talk about an aesthetically pleasing combination... Great stuff! Which strap is that?


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





nocturnal310 said:


> No hamilton owners?


 


  I only have one pocketwatch of theirs in my collection - a 1904 922L - sellers pics from when I bought it 5 years ago. 
   

   
   
  I do really like the design of the Ventura. Some day, I'll nab one of them.


----------



## youngngray

Ok, I've been lurking on this thread just checking out the pictures for some time now, but I'm curious. Where, when ordering online, do you generally order from? Is there a big online watch dealer that you go to? Do you just google search the particular model you're looking for or what? Or is ordering online like a cardinal sin and you must go to a dealer to see the watch in person/try it on before buying?


----------



## floydfan33

Quote: 





youngngray said:


> Ok, I've been lurking on this thread just checking out the pictures for some time now, but I'm curious. Where, when ordering online, do you generally order from? Is there a big online watch dealer that you go to? Do you just google search the particular model you're looking for or what? Or is ordering online like a cardinal sin and you must go to a dealer to see the watch in person/try it on before buying?


 


  Check out timezone.com and watchuseek.com.
   
  These are excellent reference sites, and also have extensive for sale forums.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> Not a bit too tight?


 
   
*Question for everyone:  How tight do you wear your watch?  *
   
  I wear mine just snug enough to stop it from revolving.
  
   


  Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Talk about an aesthetically pleasing combination... Great stuff! Which strap is that?


 

 It's one of the old "Kevlar" straps that are really some kind of embossed plastic.  Great, comfortable, water proof strap none the less.  Strap was inexpensive, the deployant was not.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Here's another picture of the same watch from 2003, with much better lighting (click to enlarge)


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> *Question for everyone:  How tight do you wear your watch?  *
> I wear mine just snug enough to stop it from revolving.


 


  AFAIK it should be loose enough to put a finger between the bracelet and your wrist.


----------



## liamstrain

I don't have a problem with buying online.
   
  For new - I try to stay with authorized resellers when shopping online. That minimizes the risk of getting a fake, or having your identity/cc stolen - and rewards companies for working with the manufacturers the "right way."
   
  That said, I don't really have any one particular site I like. 
   
  For vintage, it's a whole other ballgame.


----------



## harumatsu

recently acquired.
   
  I am not a big G-Shock fan, but the color tone just killed me lol.


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> AFAIK it should be loose enough to put a finger between the bracelet and your wrist.


 
   
   
   
   
  There is no correct way to where a watch or maybe there is no incorrect way to wear a watch. What ever is comfortable to you then wear it that way! Some people like it high on their arm and some people like it low almost on their hand. Some like it loose as hell and some like it tight as all hell.
  
   
  I like mine tight and low. If i give any room to even fit a tooth pick between the watch and my skin the watch will slide up and down my arm (I have skinny arms). It is worn to the point of leaving a mark but not cutting off blood flow, a fine line I have mastered over the years.
   
  Best part of wearing a watch this tight is I can feel it not there instantly. Like when i was walking in a crowd of 800,000+ people at the Taste of Chicago and my old Baume Et Mercier fell off my wrist. I knew it was off and looked at the down at the ground the first second it fell off. I actually turned my head so fast i seen it hit the ground behind me. Some dude reached down to pick it up and my foot stepped on his hand....firmly stepped on his hand! I had the clasp replaced after that but still never trusted that watch again.


----------



## techfreakazoid

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> *Question for everyone:  How tight do you wear your watch?  *
> 
> I wear mine just snug enough to stop it from revolving.
> 
> ...


 

 Nice watch and photog!  Very simple and I like sword hands. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What's the model and size--case diameter, lug to lug, lug width?


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> There is no correct way to where a watch or maybe there is no incorrect way to wear a watch. What ever is comfortable to you then wear it that way! Some people like it high on their arm and some people like it low almost on their hand. Some like it loose as hell and some like it tight as all hell.
> 
> 
> I like mine tight and low. If i give any room to even fit a tooth pick between the watch and my skin the watch will slide up and down my arm (I have skinny arms). It is worn to the point of leaving a mark but not cutting off blood flow, a fine line I have mastered over the years.
> ...


 


  Good recovery !


----------



## upstateguy

well might as well post some watch pics as long as I'm stuck with the extra posts
   
  click to enlarge


----------



## upstateguy

Damn, I hate those double posts.......
   
  click to enlarge


----------



## upstateguy

now it's a triple post. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  click to enlarge


----------



## liamstrain

Well, the watch wasn't the subject of the photo (a couple years old) - but it includes one of my favorite pocketwatches. A HUGE, heavy silveroid 18s sidewider cased 1880's Elgin. Runs like a champ.


----------



## floydfan33

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> AFAIK it should be loose enough to put a finger between the bracelet and your wrist.


 

 This is my rule of thumb (or finger) too.


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





techfreakazoid said:


> Nice watch and photog!  Very simple and I like sword hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It's a Broad Arrow, maybe 38mm, I don't remember......  screw down crown, good to either 50 or 100M.  Swiss eta 2824-2 automatic movement
   
  Here's a wrist shot for size.


----------



## 129207

Where does everyone order their watches normally? Some favourite Ebaysellers or webstores? I'm finding it hard to order for acceptable prices from European sellers and almost always end up looking at American, Russian or Chinese sellers. 
   
  I don't have that many watches. Three, actually. I sold off the rest because my taste in watches evolved. Probably because I started reading this thread.  None of the watches I currently wear (Timex Expedition, Seiko Steel Chrono, custom Kyboe! silver) really wow me though. They were gifts (Seiko, Kyboe!) or purely functional (the Timex). Still looking for the grail.  
   
  EDIT: found this great photo that kinda represents my current taste. Bang for your buck Chinese pilot on a bright NATO strap. Still not wow'ing me though.


----------



## youngngray

Don't know if anybody here watches cable TV anymore, but there's this show called Psych... Anyway the point is, on the episode tonight, you get a pretty good look at the main character's watch, and I didn't rewind to check, but I'm pretty sure it was an Omega Seamaster. Anyway I thought that was pretty cool...


----------



## appophylite

I'm pretty sure that in 'Castle' the watch that Stana Katic's character Kate Beckett is wearing is an Omega Speedmaster. It's always entertaining to see if you can spot a watch in a TV show/Movie and can identify it


----------



## techfreakazoid

Quote: 





upstateguy said:


> It's a Broad Arrow, maybe 38mm, I don't remember......  screw down crown, good to either 50 or 100M.  Swiss eta 2824-2 automatic movement
> 
> Here's a wrist shot for size.


 


 Thanks upstateguy.  Is this model still in production?  Can you advise the URL, vendor you purchased from?  Feel free to PM me.


----------



## sennheiserhd485

Here's my Swiss Legend Tungsten T8010-55:


----------



## Aevum

Quote: 





appophylite said:


> I'm pretty sure that in 'Castle' the watch that Stana Katic's character Kate Beckett is wearing is an Omega Speedmaster. It's always entertaining to see if you can spot a watch in a TV show/Movie and can identify it


 


  Well. its even funnier when you notice that the central second hand is never at zero.
  Meaning she always leaves the chrono on or its a "prop" watch if not to use a nastier term.
   
  Then again nathan fillons character used an omega seamaster multifuncion in the first couple of seasons.


----------



## Arainach

Well, after an extended search, I finally decided on my next watch (I figure I'm allowed to buy a new one every couple years or so and still justify it): The Seiko "Stargate" SKZ327.
   





   
  I'm not much of one for rubber straps, so this is going on a NATO strap for the time being while I ponder putting it on a bracelet.


----------



## Madcatyoji

My Citizen Skyhawk A/T
  It's the JY0010-50E model, I really like it. It's comfortable does everything it's supposed to do, never needs a charge, always guaranteed accurate (radio time setting) and it looks phenomenal. I don't like the buckle on it, but that's probably going to get swapped for one I don't mind.


----------



## appophylite

It arrived! Number #3 in HMT Sona Trifecta!!
   

   

   
  HMT, as I've mentioned earlier is one of the only companies left in India that manufactures entire watches, including all components and movement entirely in house. As far as I know, the HMT mechanical watches are the only mechanical/automatic watches made in India where the movement is entirely manufactured in India. And the great thing about them is that the entire watch, if you purchase mechanical, can be purchased for about Rs 800 ($15-$17). The movement is also of exceptional caliber considering it was originally manufactured under license from Citizen. The Sona is easily one of my favorites in the group, but earlier, I only had the white dial and the gold dial, and at this price point, I just wanted to snag a black dial to complete the trifecta. And now I have it!
   

   
  Interestingly enough, the black dial Sona has a feature I haven't seen yet on any HMT model: The model comes stock with a wire-mesh bracelet. The mesh bracelets tend not to be as common as multiple link bracelets, but they are so light and comfortable that it is ridiculous!


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





arainach said:


> Well, after an extended search, I finally decided on my next watch (I figure I'm allowed to buy a new one every couple years or so and still justify it): The Seiko "Stargate" SKZ327.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 This is nice!  What's the model number?


----------



## Borat

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> This is nice!  What's the model number?


 


  He listed it, but it's the SKZ327. 
   
  This is from the "Stargate" series: SKZ323,SKZ325, SKZ327, SKZ329, SKZ330:
   
http://forums.watchuseek.com/f21/show-off-your-seiko-stargates-thread-skz323-325-327-329-330-a-543492.html
   
  Nice watches.


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





borat said:


> He listed it, but it's the SKZ327.


 

  
  Uh, uh, I was distracted by the photo!


----------



## theoandtheb

Does anyone have any recommendations or experience when it comes to skeleton watches? I've been looking around but don't really know enough to trust my judgment alone. I'm looking for something that could be worn everyday and that isn't too flashy or ostentatious. So that $3 grand diamond encrusted, white gold one probably won't work for me. Ideally lets say $200-$250 max.


----------



## rasmushorn

Fantastic watch! I just got this too.
   
  Quote: 





music_man said:


> i got this yesterday. please say if you like it. time magazine rated it one of the top 10 gadgets of 2009! wonder why i waited this long....


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





theoandtheb said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations or experience when it comes to skeleton watches?


 


  My only advice is to look for those that have skeletonized a good mass movement - ETA 2824, or similar. Many relatively inexpensive skeleton watches use lower grade chinese movements which typically do not hold up for very long, and are resistant to maintenance/repair.


----------



## theoandtheb

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> My only advice is to look for those that have skeletonized a good mass movement - ETA 2824, or similar. Many relatively inexpensive skeleton watches use lower grade chinese movements which typically do not hold up for very long, and are resistant to maintenance/repair.


 

  
  Which is exactly why I ask. Just googling "skeleton watch" reveals all sorts of results. I see a lot of Stuhrling, Rougois, and Akribos. I'm not too familiar with watch brands. Are there any names to avoid?


----------



## liamstrain

Speaking personally, If they won't tell you what movement is in it, I'd avoid.


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





theoandtheb said:


> Which is exactly why I ask. Just googling "skeleton watch" reveals all sorts of results. I see a lot of Stuhrling, Rougois, and Akribos. I'm not too familiar with watch brands. Are there any names to avoid?


 

 The best you can do, is if you find a model you are interested in from a brand you are unfamiliar with, try to google around and see if anyone can tell you what movement is in the watch. A great site for information in this regard is 'watchuseek,com'. Some brands will use Swiss ETA/Unitas/Valjoux movements that are well reviewed by the watch community. Other brands will use Citizen/Seiko automatic and manual movements which are also well reviewed by the watch community (though you will always find the Swiss vs. Japanese argument wherever you will go). Then there are the Chinese watch movements. Some are very well reviewed, like Sea-gull movements, others are known to be direct replicas of Swiss movements and are known to work within reasonable tolerances. And then, there are the absolutely no name 'Dime-a-Dozen movements that are generally to be ignored, though some will occasionally surprise you.
   
  The upshot is, many brands will advertised exactly what kind of movement they use. In these cases it tends to be a better watch movement such as the Swiss, Japanese or named Chinese movements. In most of these cases, I wouldn't have a problem of faith, though as is the case with many things, I would always go into the purchase expecting some chance of a lemon. I have had good luck with purchasing watches where I didn't know what movement is in it, but my friend bought a Fossil Skeleton for her boyfriend with an unnamed movement in it, and that thing was a lemon - had to be sent in under warranty twice before it finally came back working properly, but now, it works phenomenally. If the brand you are interested in doesn't identify the movement, I wouldn't necessarily distrust it, but I would be prepared for the possibility of a lemon.


----------



## sipsik

from Tokyoflash.com, don't remember the model. love the minimalistic look


----------



## music_man

that g is my daily wear now. i was wearing an expensive watch but this is just so much cooler to me. i have nothing to prove. which leads me too.....
  fossil skeletons have a sea-gull or miyota. to me they are worth every penny of $40 at the fossil outlet. for $200 you are not going to get any serious watch anyways. so why not just spend $40? fyi, fossil has a lot of sub brands like relic,armani etc. all the same thing. i wouldn't pay extra for the armani though unless i really liked the design. $200 and under all that matters is if you like it. a serious skeleton is a lot of money. as for the serious ones the maurice lacroix masterpiece posted earlier, well after i saw that i ran out and got one lol. really pretty. i will be honest though. i own a relic that "looks" almost the same.


----------



## renno61

dont know the make but it fell from from my wrist one day(MY OWN FAULT) hit a concrete floor but still works


----------



## ianmedium

theoandtheb said:


> Which is exactly why I ask. Just googling "skeleton watch" reveals all sorts of results. I see a lot of Stuhrling, Rougois, and Akribos. I'm not too familiar with watch brands. Are there any names to avoid?




All those ones from memory are ones that use Asian Movements, either Japanese or quartz. I used to poo poo the stuhrling ones as just sunday colour supplement rubbish but I have a friend who has had one of the mechanical ones for years and it keeps great time and has been ultra reliable.

I used to have a few Chinese movement watches. The QC was variable from manufacturer to manufacturer but I found SeaGull watches to be superb in terms of both quality and timekeeping.

Here is a link to their US site. Not sure about Skeletons though. 

http://usseagull.com/index.asp


I know Rotary which is very popular in the UK (When I was a lad it was the sort of watch you would see your local bank manager wearing!) make some excellent Skeleton watches and the movements are Miyota which is a Citizen brand. Another friend of mine purchased one in glasgow in 2006. It still keeps excellent time to this day and has never had a problem, well made as well and pretty cheap!

Here is one I found on the web,know nothing about the seller though!

http://www.watch-site.co.uk/a~gs02518-06-mens-rotary-skeleton-watch.html

Ahh, just seen a skeleton on SeaGull's site, looks great and the price is good as well!
http://usseagull.com/EnProductShow.asp?ClassID=69&ID=124


----------



## renno61

couple of older watches


----------



## Szadzik

Got to put my new Citizen CB0030-56e today. After adjusting the bracelet (a bit of a pain doing it at homr with no special tools) I am growing to like it. In the beginning it seemed a bit chunky and plain compared to my AT0040-57e  that I got 2 years ago, but I am getting used to the size and starting to really enjoy the huge face and hands.It does look a bit plain with only white and black coloring on the face, but it also adds to its beauty.


----------



## theoandtheb

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> All those ones from memory are ones that use Asian Movements, either Japanese or quartz. I used to poo poo the stuhrling ones as just sunday colour supplement rubbish but I have a friend who has had one of the mechanical ones for years and it keeps great time and has been ultra reliable.
> I used to have a few Chinese movement watches. The QC was variable from manufacturer to manufacturer but I found SeaGull watches to be superb in terms of both quality and timekeeping.
> Here is a link to their US site. Not sure about Skeletons though.
> http://usseagull.com/index.asp
> ...


 

 Awesome! Thank you. That's exactly in the realm of what I'm looking for.


----------



## music_man

you do realize that sea-gull is the same watch as the $40 relic i posted? if you like the sea-gull better than of course that is fine. it is the same watch though with slightly different styling. truth be told at this point i will spend as little as possible on a chinese movement. of course i will buy a very expensive watch with a 7750. so call me an idiot but plenty of other people do too.


----------



## theoandtheb

I do realize that. Considering I've never owned a skeleton before, I think the cheaper relic might be a good idea. It's $60 on relic's website so I'll look around for somewhere that might be cheaper.


----------



## Borat

I owned that Relic skeleton for about a week. It definitely has a Seagull movement. I could see the little seagulls engraved on parts of the movement.
   
  Got it from Kohl's on sale for pretty cheap. They always have online coupon codes and sales on the weekends (Power Hours). Also if you order from their kiosk in-store you get free shipping.
   
  It was a pretty cool watch, but soon after I decided it wasn't for me. Thankfully, Kohl's has such a lenient return policy.


----------



## Raguvian

I've decided that my Citizen BN0000-04h is the best watch I have ever (and most likely will ever) owned.
   
  It keeps perfect time, never needs batteries and is completely bulletproof. I've gone swimming, biking, worked on cars, worked out, etc with it and have hit it on various objects numerous times and it still looks perfect. In fact, I sold my Citizen Nighthawk as it never got any usage. My G-Shock doesn't get much use either as I only use that when I run (the Citizen is kind of heavy to use while running).
   
  If I could find one do-it-all headphone like that, I'd be so happy.


----------



## music_man

if you like that watch it is a heck of a watch for $40. keeps nearly as good time as my planet ocean! that sea-gull movement is everywhere. maybe you would like the armitron skeleton better(same movement). it is like $70 at walmart. i think the relic is nicer though. i can't remember what other skeleton's have that movement. it is a nice movement,decorated too. the problem is it has no value other than if you like it. so that is why i said i spend as little as possible on it. the stupid thing is a 7750 watch can have a lot of value. i don't dictate the market but if i did.....


----------



## kiteki

I've loved watches since I was a little kid.
   
   
  I've been happy with my Seiko for the last 4 years.


----------



## renno61




----------



## Souji




----------



## theoandtheb

Wow, that Relic just jumped up to $80 on Relic's website as well as Amazon. So much for hoping it would drop from $60...


----------



## music_man

is there a fossil outlet by you? that is the place to buy them for cheap. quite frankly that watch is worth $80. of course if you can get one for $40 so much the better. in fact, it is sort of amazing they can make a watch that good for $80! now, it is no patek lol but darn impressive for what it is.


----------



## theoandtheb

Yeah there is, quite a few actually. I'll have to go take a look.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





renno61 said:


> dont know the make but it fell from from my wrist one day(MY OWN FAULT) hit a concrete floor but still works


 

 Does the "T" stand for Tissot?
   
  I have a nice Casio Pathfinder with Compass/Altimeter/Barometer/Atomic Clock synch nightly, etc., however, like the G-Shocks, I can't stand when a watch has writing all over it. Heck, I don't even like the 
  Nike Swoosh on my sneakers. The day a company pays me to advertise for them, I'll take a different point of view. This is why I don't buy Old Navy, North Face or Gap clothing. I am not a walking advertisement.
  Now, if I were a Nascar driver, or got a free Pink Cadillac from Mary Kay, I might rethink my opinion in the matter.
  Race car drivers patches and logos on the car are "over the top", however, $25 million can coerce me easier than paying $40 for a Gap sweatshirt with their name all over it. Race car driver patches and the real estate they occupy, remind me of the parody on SNL where Wolf Blitzer has to hold his head sideways in a corner of the screen just so words aren't running all along his face. Funny. They even had little Wolf Blitzer heads racing across the bottom of the stock ticker on the bottom of the screen, and he shouted out "Oh, come on, now"! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  If ABC pouts it's logo any more in the center of the screen, especially in hi-def, I am going to put a square of duct tape right in the middle of my 50". Now they have moving ads in the corners. What i find really amusing, is when they advertise for the channel, when you are already watching the channel. Subliminal seduction can be a dangerous thing.
   
  Panerai has a beautiful skeleton with a Sapphire glass on the back of their watches. 
   

   

   
  Also my Marina Militare has a nice Panerai knock off skeleton for $90:


----------



## music_man

the panerai is real cool and it is not $80 either haha. hmm. for $10 more you can get the marina but it is not a panerai..... at least the relic has it's own designe. btw, some "icons" define the brand and are not exactly advertising. like luis vuitton,ferrigamo,guci kangol. i do not know if gap has reached that status yet. i don't need anything that says "home depot" unless i drive a race car. ill agree on that. i love dish ad's when you are watching dish. doh!


----------



## CEE TEE

I like to entertain myself and call this *$22* Indian-made *Janata* my "MadMen" watch. 
   
  It is small like an older watch (fine watches were smaller back in the day):
   

   
*(Band is a replacement...but $12)*


----------



## theoandtheb

That black Panerai is so nice. To bad it's so expensive. *Immediately google searches for replicas*


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





cee tee said:


> I like to entertain myself and call this *$22* Indian-made *Jonata* my "MadMen" watch.
> 
> It is small like an older watch (fine watches were smaller back in the day):
> 
> ...


 

 A Janata fan! That's the one I was trying to get my hands on last year, but I have the one with the Devnagiri font instead. Have you checked out the Sonas? Those are some classy looking pieces as well!


----------



## music_man

dude, don't get a replica watch. at least if you do, don't wear it in public. a replica says a lot about a person. i will leave it up to yourself as to what 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 besides a actually decent replica anything, the price kind of negates the purpose. then of course if it is that good it is not really a replica. it's a fraud. that is to say most replicas are junk anyhow and the good ones are not cheap. the relic is like a timex. it is what it is. no pretending to be anything more or anything less. besides, watches such as timex are fine watches indeed. so are casio. the fossil brands just happen to have their own design and do not resemble something else. pretty good quality too. for a quartz watch i'd stick with timex or casio. they wrote the book on inexpensive quartz watches. which leads me to, the timex automatics are real nice to if not somewhat overpriced. no skeleton though.
   
  i have a couple panerai's but not that one. for the money the maurice lacroix masterpiece skeleton is dazzling. i am guessing that panerai costs the same or more. in fact, ill put my ml skeleton up against anything short of a patek.


----------



## renno61

thanks for the reply immtbiker dont think it is a tissot  i believe it could be a kronos ? with a replica seiko dial


----------



## theoandtheb

Quote: 





music_man said:


> dude, don't get a replica watch. at least if you do, don't wear it in public. a replica says a lot about a person. i will leave it up to yourself as to what
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Haha I was just kidding. I hate the idea of a replica for the same reasons you mention. I'll just have to put that panerai in the "If I had more money then I ever could spend" category.


----------



## CEE TEE

Thanks for helping me with the spelling- *Jonata* is a winemaker that costs about FIVE to SEVEN *Janata*'s per bottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





appophylite said:


> A Janata fan! That's the one I was trying to get my hands on last year, but I have the one with the Devnagiri font instead. Have you checked out the Sonas? Those are some classy looking pieces as well!


 
   
  If you are still interested in a Janata, PM me and I will ask my friend for the contact info.  It's a small watch and one that Indian co-workers recognized right away. 
   
  (I think it is more special/interesting to us, for sure!)
   
  Will check out the Sonas, thanks!


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





music_man said:


> *dude, don't get a replica watch. *at least if you do, don't wear it in public. a replica says a lot about a person. i will leave it up to yourself as to what
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  +1 on the Maurice Lacroix Skeletons
   
  But there is a difference between Replicas, Homages and Counterfeits.  I agree that Counterfeits should be avoided.  Not so for* branded* Replicas and Homages.
   
  Nothing wrong with this Timex-Rolex Replica-Homage.


----------



## Borat

Quote: 





renno61 said:


> thanks for the reply immtbiker dont think it is a tissot  i believe it could be a kronos ? with a replica seiko dial


 
   
  This appears to be a custom Kronos watch from Ray Wong (watchesu571 on eBay). He makes homage style watches such as MilSubs, PloProf, and Seamaster style with ETA quartz, Miyota, or ETA auto movements. This dial is an SAT/Seiko Tuna homage.    
   
  Instead of leaving the dial sterile, Ray Wong uses the circled T marking. This is supposed to mimic the British military's way of indicating the watch uses radioactive Tritium lume paint. Your watch does not have Tritium, but it's more for the vintage look like on an old Seamaster 300.


----------



## renno61

thanks for info borat


----------



## theoandtheb

Anyone familiar with Skagen watches?


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





theoandtheb said:


> Anyone familiar with Skagen watches?


 

  
  Yes. If you like the designs then I have no problem recommending them. 
  I do not like the design of most of them though. They have a few automatics but mostly quartz. 
  I have this one:


----------



## tyrion

I haven't posted in this thread in a while.  My collection has changed quite a bit since then.  Here is how it stands now.  One or two will be sold as I have an Aegir CD-2 incoming in the next couple of weeks:


----------



## ianmedium

Love the MM!!


----------



## liamstrain

That's a good looking Sinn U1.


----------



## tyrion

The mm is probably my favorite at the moment.  I love the Sinn but that is the first to go as it's probably the easiest to replace down the road.


----------



## renno61




----------



## theoandtheb

Does anyone have any idea what kind of watch this is?


----------



## youngngray

Quote: 





theoandtheb said:


> Does anyone have any idea what kind of watch this is?


 


  A shiny one?


----------



## xxhaxx

In the market for a watch :] is there any recommendation for one at about a $200 range?


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





theoandtheb said:


> Does anyone have any idea what kind of watch this is?


 

 Possibly a Breitling, just a guess.


----------



## renno61

a old lucerne 23 that was given to me ,it a tarnished but still works


----------



## renno61

Quote: 





theoandtheb said:


> Does anyone have any idea what kind of watch this is?


 
   is it a tag heuer


----------



## liamstrain

Neither TAG nor Breitling have that full shoulder of solid metal at the casing (where the lugs would normally be) and where the bracelet connects. I've only seen Ulysse Nardin do that.


----------



## audiogamma

Quote: 





harumatsu said:


> recently acquired.
> 
> I am not a big G-Shock fan, but the color tone just killed me lol.


 
   
  Wow, what a cool G. Looks similar to my husband's Richard Mille yellow Felipe Massa (sp?). I'll snap a pic when he gets back in town.


----------



## CEE TEE

^That IS a cool G.
   
  BTW, had the chance to hear a *360hz Bulova* tuning fork "Railroad Approved" timepiece recently.
   
  It really does "hum"!
   
  Talk about combining a few obsessions in one object- watches, history, technology (just before quartz), sound.


----------



## liamstrain

Those are very cool. I have an Accutron 218 that needs to go in for a minor repair, but having a hummer on your wrist is a lot of fun.


----------



## CEE TEE

Cheers if you have one...I had no idea that they existed!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I do prefer the 360hz hum to the 300hz hum...though the later 300hz is more accurate.


----------



## Uncle Erik

The old 214 Accutrons are plenty accurate. A good watchmaker can dial one in.

Which reminds me, I need to take a couple into the shop. My Spaceview stopped running. I hope it is simply dirty and doesn't need a new coil.

I also have a funky 1970s blue Omega Constellation with a tuning fork. Not running and has a bad crystal, but the case, bands and dial are in fine shape. Picked up a NOS movement for it, too. I need to dig everything out and have my watchmaker make a nice watch from them.


----------



## CEE TEE

The *smooth second hand sweep*, the tone, and rarity make those pretty special.
   
  (I heard they eat batteries, but that is just one of the quirks of owning those.)
   
  Hope yours get up and running so you can enjoy the sound they make!
   
  Wow, I had not seen the Spaceview:
   

   
  EDIT:  Can't we get a tube in there, Uncle E??


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





theoandtheb said:


> Does anyone have any idea what kind of watch this is?


 

 IS the car being driven an Audi TT?
   
  http://www.ecarlist.com/showroom/2640/photos/2048254#07


----------



## TheOtus

Seiko 5 Sports
   

   
  Automatic, and very accurate one. Hardly gains or loses a second in a day, haven't adjusted it in weeks. = ) Dreaming of a Spring Drive powered Seiko next, too bad that I couldn't really wear it at work and that's a watch you need to wear, like automatics. Not a fan of winding machines or anything.
   
   
  EDIT: Seeing some nice knives along watches in this thread, at least one Bob Lum I think. Interesting as quality knives are one of my interests too. Haven't gotten into buying one yet though, I have many too many things to spend on... xD Well, something connects headphones, watches and knives. I just have no idea what!


----------



## theoandtheb

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> IS the car being driven an Audi TT?
> 
> http://www.ecarlist.com/showroom/2640/photos/2048254#07


 

  
  The new TTRS actually. And the watch is a Swatch.


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





theoandtheb said:


> The new TTRS actually. And the watch is a Swatch.


 

 Well now, THAT is interesting. Thanks. 
   
   
  TheOtus - NICE seiko.. I have a Seiko 5 automatic that is my daily wearer - they are a fantastic value, and great looking watches.


----------



## renno61

here some watches got them at a auction


----------



## liamstrain

Cool. Of the 3, the Seiko is probably the best of the lot... should clean up and keep good time for a long while. The Ingersoll is a fun bit of history - being one of the rebranded dollar watch movements for the British market after WWII. Unfortunately, they tend to not repair very well - but sometimes you get lucky. Don't know much about the Sekond - I'd guess a Russian Seiko quartz clone...


----------



## liamstrain

Here is my daily wear Seiko 5... getting only slightly scratched up after 5 years or so of mostly daily use. I'll try to get pics of some of the vintage pieces later.


----------



## renno61

the second one is a seconda safari all them work,here some more


----------



## TheOtus

Quote:


liamstrain said:


> Here is my daily wear Seiko 5... getting only slightly scratched up after 5 years or so of mostly daily use. I'll try to get pics of some of the vintage pieces later.


 

 Really liking that one too, same color theme as in mine. = )


----------



## renno61

13k gold raketa


----------



## Audio-Omega

Is Omega's Co-Axial Escapement movement still having issues ?


----------



## liamstrain

No, the problems with the 2500A movements have been resolved - fixes are in place for A movements, and the movement itself has been superceeded by the 2500B that does not have the problems with the tolerances and shifting pallet fork.


----------



## dsio

The 2500B also turned out to have issues, so the 2500C was released, which lowered the beat rate from 28,800 to 25,200 BPH.  These were almost perfected but then in the last few months a final 2500D was released.  The Cal 8500 should likely replace nearly all 2500 series movements soon anyway, so I doubt we'll see a 2500E.
   
  That said, 99.9% of people even with 2500As never had a problem, it was only a small number that had issues, and Omega did the right thing by all of them under warranty.


----------



## liamstrain

Interesting, dsio - thanks for the update. I didn't realize the saga had continued.


----------



## upstateguy

Fired up the old DJR


----------



## liamstrain

That looks almost like a pocketwatch movement. Hand wound, not automatic, I assume. 
   
  Very sharp looking.


----------



## ianmedium

liamstrain said:


> That looks almost like a pocketwatch movement. Hand wound, not automatic, I assume.
> 
> Very sharp looking.




I think it is probably a unitas movement, a lot of the ballon brands use them. They are lovely movements and probably way back in an earlier incarnation been used in pocket watches.

Lovely looking watch !


----------



## liamstrain

Good call - looks like the same layout and stamped markings as the ETA/Unitas 6497. Modified with finger bridges and their own engraving.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Did the steel mesh bracelet come with the watch ?


----------



## theoandtheb

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00542NDRG?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
   
  $1200 off you say? So what's the catch?


----------



## liamstrain

Other than that it should never have been priced that high to begin with? I've never seen an Invicta of any complication or caliber (and this is a simple movement - albeit, prettied up) - for over $350.


----------



## ianmedium

That movement looks very similar to one a friend has in a Rotary watch, a miyata movement made by Citizen, nice movement but that watch cost him just over a $100 ! No way I would pay more than a couple of hundred for any invicta I have to say.

I think this is like a lot of those watches you see on the backs of magazines, retail price over a thousand but to you today only a hundred and fifty bucks! My guess is they are still making a hundred and thirty bucks profit!!


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> That looks almost like a pocketwatch movement. Hand wound, not automatic, I assume.
> 
> Very sharp looking.


 

 Unitas hand wind.
   


  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I think it is probably a unitas movement, a lot of the ballon brands use them. They are lovely movements and probably way back in an earlier incarnation been used in pocket watches.
> Lovely looking watch !


 

 You know your movements...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   


  Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Good call - looks like the same layout and stamped markings as the ETA/Unitas 6497. Modified with finger bridges and their own engraving.


 

 +1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   


  Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Did the steel mesh bracelet come with the watch ?


 

 No, it came with a leather strap, but I changed to the SS mesh so I could clean it.


----------



## dsio

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Other than that it should never have been priced that high to begin with? I've never seen an Invicta of any complication or caliber (and this is a simple movement - albeit, prettied up) - for over $350.


 

 Frankly even at $350 they're not a good deal, an Orient new, or a TAG used, even a vintage Omega can be had for that.  Amazon's $1200 off caper is just a complete load =\


----------



## liamstrain

Totally agree. And most of their watches fall in the 70-120 range... just mentioning an outside figure for what I would consider a high-retail price to markdown from. 
   
  No idea where Amazon got that number.
   
  On a budget of 300-500 - I'd definitely prefer a vintage Omega over anything like the Invicta watches...


----------



## theoandtheb

I saw that invicta out of the corner of my eye on amazon and just started laughing, figured I'd share the ridiculousness.


----------



## appophylite

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> Totally agree. And most of their watches fall in the 70-120 range... just mentioning an outside figure for what I would consider a high-retail price to markdown from.
> 
> *No idea where Amazon got that number.*
> 
> On a budget of 300-500 - I'd definitely prefer a vintage Omega over anything like the Invicta watches...


 

 From Invicta themselves. Invicta does that on purpose - quote a high MSRP that is simply not worth it so when the stores sell the watches at $150 or less which is the norm, it looks like you got a phenomenal deal when really, you only paid the real MSRP or a small discount below.
   
  That said though, some Invicta watches are rather good and are decent watches for the money. Just know you aren't really getting the deal that you think you are when you see something like the Amazon sales on them.


----------



## system of fails

My New watch, 100% leather, with over sized Swiss Hunter face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  you either Love the way it looks or you hate it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Cost me like 250 but.. was worth it. Made by this guy Freddy mantra from Brooklyn, top bloke.


----------



## ianmedium

Love it. looks like a super sized Timex Easy reader! I am fortunate to have some lovely watches but my easy reader is still one of my favourites. If all my other watches had to go tomorrow I would be more than happy wearing the Timex.


----------



## kelly123112

I find more additional and another deployment one! !


----------



## kelly123112

Great! ! Very catch my eye! This is the source : www.stxxxxxx.xxx


----------



## renno61




----------



## Audie




----------



## Audio-Omega

What other watches have simple and elegant design like JeanRichard ?


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> What other watches have simple and elegant design like JeanRichard ?


 


  All the Unitas movement watches.


----------



## ianmedium

audio-omega said:


> What other watches have simple and elegant design like JeanRichard ?




Check out Stowa, wonderful quality and looks.
http://www.stowa.de/lshop,showrub,13233082282605,en,1323308236-2691,marine,,,,.htm


----------



## CEE TEE

^Really nice, but you will have to wait for Stowa to build them and check which movements they are using at the time of your build. (Isn't ETA keeping movements in the group now?)


----------



## Audio-Omega

Thanks.  
   
  Tourby pilot watches look nice too.


----------



## cifani090

http://www.parkandbond.com/the-intersection/features/ben-clymer-hodinkee-ten-vintage-watches?et=int&eca=img&ept=fe_2i&ect=a&et_cid=4615&et_rid=ecd31601-238b-4746-ad13-1fca94fff25c&oeid=4615
   
  I get email's from this place, and i just happen to click my email from them a few days ago and see this and i love 4-5 of those watches. Too bad i couldn't find them cheaper like $1-100


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> http://www.parkandbond.com/the-intersection/features/ben-clymer-hodinkee-ten-vintage-watches?et=int&eca=img&ept=fe_2i&ect=a&et_cid=4615&et_rid=ecd31601-238b-4746-ad13-1fca94fff25c&oeid=4615
> 
> I get email's from this place, and i just happen to click my email from them a few days ago and see this and i love 4-5 of those watches. Too bad i couldn't find them cheaper like $1-100


 


  I would never consider buying a watch from any place that also sells Diesel Jeans..


----------



## ianmedium

bhd812 said:


> I would never consider buying a watch from any place that also sells Diesel Jeans..




The only way I would buy a vintage Rolex is from one of the few regarded vintage sellers, looking at what they want for the Sub on is not saving much and risking all!


----------



## bhd812

Speaking of which, and you would be the person to ask this to...
   
   
  What is the going rate for a 1979 Rolex Sub? just wondering..hehe


----------



## KillforKandy

I have a few watches as of right now, but I'm also missing a few that somehow vanished! :lol: I'll try to photograph some more of them.
   
   My daily, under $100.

   
   My "first" 3 watches. The Diver was like $50 so I got it, but I don't wear it much, and want to get a different strap in a different color. Middle watch is one of my favorites. Sea Spider, about $150 IIRC.

   
   Showing size of it. I believe the face is 49mm or so, and the case is close to 60mm. I have decent sized wrists, but I try to keep my "everyday" watches under 50mm.

   
   I have 6 other watches, and two I haven't been able to find since last week.  I'll try to post them up tomorrow.
   
   Also you can find many Invictas in the 4 digit price range, you just have to looking for something specific in that range. They make plenty of watches with Sapphire crystals, and very expensive movements. They are a great watch company and offer quality pieces from $50-$2000. Basic quartz Japanese movements all the way to expensive 26 jewel all Swiss movements, and the ever reliable Valjoux 7750 movement.
   
   Alex


----------



## renno61




----------



## floydfan33

My Armida A1 ETA on Blue ISOFRANE today.


----------



## ianmedium

That makes me want to dig out my Seiko Orange Monster! I love that it has the black date wheel and also the simple but easy to read dial. Would love to see a lump shot if you have one!


----------



## Szadzik

Just got myself a new one, a little Christmas present for myself.
   
  I saw it in my local shop and immediately decided to buy it because of the huge digits. Exactly what I need for work - huge digits allowing me to see the time easily.


----------



## floydfan33

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> That makes me want to dig out my Seiko Orange Monster! I love that it has the black date wheel and also the simple but easy to read dial. Would love to see a lump shot if you have one!


 

 Here it is.


----------



## mwilson

A few pics of my favorite watch. I bought it as a remembrance of my son's birth, and intend to pass it on to him when he grows up.
   
  Took these photos handheld, pardon any motion blur.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





mwilson said:


> A few pics of my favorite watch. I bought it as a remembrance of my son's birth, and intend to pass it on to him when he grows up.
> 
> Took these photos handheld, pardon any motion blur.


 

 Looks like a very well made watch! I like the tradition, keep it going


----------



## ianmedium

mwilson. surely one of the finest watches made in this day and age. I hope one day to have one. Congratulations and your son is one lucky chap!

Any time you feel like posting more pictures of that beauty go right ahead, I never tire of seeing them!


----------



## mwilson

Thanks for the kind words. It was a long debate between the Lange 1 MP and Patek 5130P, but in the end the Lange was chosen due to its timeless understated elegance.
   
  For what it's worth, I also had this, but never grew on me so I sold it a couple of years ago (the movement was a modified Jaquet Droz):
   

   

   
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> mwilson. surely one of the finest watches made in this day and age. I hope one day to have one. Congratulations and your son is one lucky chap!
> Any time you feel like posting more pictures of that beauty go right ahead, I never tire of seeing them!


----------



## ianmedium

the Harry Winstons intrigue me with their wonderful technical and artistic creations, A friend of mine has one but I must admit there is something missing for me with them.

Are you familiar with a small British Watchmaker Roger Smith. He worked with the great George Daniel's and now has his own company RW Smith.

I specializes in traditional British watchmaking and his watches are exquisite I think

Here is a link to his web site and below that his fascinating youtube channel where he shows how he creates his watches, truly hand made.

http://www.rwsmithwatches.com/

http://www.youtube.com/user/rwsmithwatches


----------



## mwilson

Same same here regarding Harry Winston. Though I've had that timepiece for a couple of years, something was always missing. They seem, well, a bit cold and impersonal. Lange, on the other hand, seems to strike the right balance of precision and warmth. Kinda llike a tube amp. HW is all solid state.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Quote: 





mwilson said:


> A few pics of my favorite watch. I bought it as a remembrance of my son's birth, and intend to pass it on to him when he grows up.
> 
> Took these photos handheld, pardon any motion blur.


 
  Absolutely stunning. One of the finest watches you can buy without going into ridiculous price territory. I doubt I'd ever be in a position to own something like that, but one can dream. Wear it in good health and I hope your son can grow up to appreciate such a fine timepiece, its getting harder to find people who can admire such beauty and craftmanship anymore in our digital age.


----------



## evolutionx

Got this in Tokyo recently.  Bring back good memories of my small seiko collections in the past.


----------



## mwilson

I like it. I had a couple of Seikos myself; I am rather fond of their 5 series. Cheap, durable, and clean looking.
  
  Quote: 





evolutionx said:


> Got this in Tokyo recently.  Bring back good memories of my small seiko collections in the past.


----------



## mwilson

Quote: 





jilgiljongiljing said:


> Absolutely stunning. One of the finest watches you can buy without going into ridiculous price territory. I doubt I'd ever be in a position to own something like that, but one can dream. Wear it in good health and I hope your son can grow up to appreciate such a fine timepiece, its getting harder to find people who can admire such beauty and craftmanship anymore in our digital age.


 
   
  Thanks for the kind words. Indeed, it's refreshing when you encounter people who can appreciate the fine intricacies of a well-executed mechanical timepiece.
   
  Here's a quick photo I took, this is my daily beater. Been with me through good, bad, East, West, and everything in between.
   
  While I like Ulysse Nardin, I find some of their newer models rather unappealing and kitschy. Though I like their Toro perpetual, kitsch and all be damned


----------



## Koolpep

I am  not sure if this absolutely amazing 10 minute short film was posted here before, it's a must see for anybody appreciating mechanical watches.
   




  http://vimeo.com/32576616
   
  and this one is for craftsmanship in general:
   




   
  http://vimeo.com/32232734
   
  Sigh....these guys create beautiful, admirable things....
   
  Cheers,


----------



## music_man

went to a industry party. required some bling. i have not worn this since the 80's lol. nearly forgot about it. for those keen observers i had not wound it yet. however it fired right up after 25 years. not shabby.


----------



## Hello panda

My first watch .. IWC SCHAFFHAUSEN INGENIEUR.. Now looking at the Panerai Luminor.. When will it ends?


----------



## Hello panda

Really hope to own one of this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  Quote: 





mwilson said:


> A few pics of my favorite watch. I bought it as a remembrance of my son's birth, and intend to pass it on to him when he grows up.
> 
> Took these photos handheld, pardon any motion blur.


----------



## Hello panda

Quote: 





music_man said:


> went to a industry party. required some bling. i have not worn this since the 80's lol. nearly forgot about it. for those keen observers i had not wound it yet. however it fired right up after 25 years. not shabby.


 


  Had one of this Rolex from my Dad but look kind of antique...


----------



## music_man

yeah, i guess i looked like a poser after all. next to all those rappers with their iced out bezels. it was the only thing i had with any diamonds. diamonds are just not for a mans watch imho. unless you can pull it off. these guys make it "rain" with 100's too. i can't do that either lol. i'll stick with jay-z on this one. "i have the right watch, not the bright watch.....".


----------



## mwilson

Diamonds are for ladies. I myself do not care for mens watches decorated with diamonds. 
  
  Quote: 





music_man said:


> yeah, i guess i looked like a poser after all. next to all those rappers with their iced out bezels. it was the only thing i had with any diamonds. diamonds are just not for a mans watch imho. unless you can pull it off. these guys make it "rain" with 100's too. i can't do that either lol. i'll stick with jay-z on this one. "i have the right watch, not the bright watch.....".


----------



## Teufelshunde

Omega Seamaster Pro Chrono Titanium / 18K
  Ref # 2296.80
   
  30th Wedding Anniversary present from the wife.


----------



## music_man

indecently this is what i wear most. 2993.52.91 i think yours is nicer though


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





music_man said:


> indecently this is what i wear most. 2993.52.91 i think yours is nicer though


 

 I love the rubber strap, reminds me of the Visconti Homo Sapiens which is made from lava which is hygroscopic.


----------



## music_man

oh, that is too freaking weird lol. i was just writing some notes with that fp! whats really weird is that i rarely use that pen. i like rubber straps best now that they are common place on high end watches. i have a ap le with a rubber strap but that is not daily wear for me. of course a rubber strap would probably look absurd on a patek. i suppose it is mostly for sport watches.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





music_man said:


> oh, that is too freaking weird lol. i was just writing some notes with that fp! whats really weird is that i rarely use that pen. i like rubber straps best now that they are common place on high end watches. i have a ap le with a rubber strap but that is not daily wear for me. of course a rubber strap would probably look absurd on a patek. i suppose it is mostly for sport watches.


 

 What! Wow, what a coincidence. (And i spelled that right, lol) Do you prefer a Montblanc or a Visconti?


----------



## music_man

i like visconti's designs better but mont blanc is usually a different level of workmanship. however i think pelikan is simply the best pen. especially like a 600 for me with a 18kt nib. that is coming from someone that owns namiki's. honestly the pelikan writes the best for me and i don't have to sit there and fill it with an eye dropper. sometimes things get to a level where they are more art than functional. the pelikan fills easily,maintenance is easy, it writes great and it starts with 3 months of non use! no other pen offers all that that i know of. plus you get all this from a $100 model to a $15,000 model. well, minus the 18k nib on the $100 model. for like $600 you have the best pen made imho. cities/places. i do swear by namiki ink though. expensive but the other stuff will break your pen. anyways i have not had great luck with the quality of italian pens(visconti). except for the homo sapiens which is why i was using it.

sorry to hijack watch thread :rolleyes: he asked lol.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





music_man said:


> i like visconti's designs better but mont blanc is usually a different level of workmanship. however i think pelikan is simply the best pen. especially like a 600 for me with a 18kt nib. that is coming from someone that owns namiki's. honestly the pelikan writes the best for me and i don't have to sit there and fill it with an eye dropper. sometimes things get to a level where they are more art than functional. the pelikan fills easily,maintenance is easy, it writes great and it starts with 3 months of non use! no other pen offers all that that i know of. plus you get all this from a $100 model to a $15,000 model. well, minus the 18k nib on the $100 model. for like $600 you have the best pen made imho. cities/places. i do swear by namiki ink though. expensive but the other stuff will break your pen. anyways i have not had great luck with the quality of italian pens(visconti). except for the homo sapiens which is why i was using it.
> sorry to hijack watch thread
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Haha, i was looking into the Montblanc 146 Silver Barley since it seems like a great pen. I love my 242 since it has the best all around wet, smooth, semi-flex nib ive used so far. Its not a brush, but with the proper amount of force you get a nice line of ink. I was thinking of trading the 242 for the "Lava pen," but i see your a little distracted at this current time. Do you have vintage pens? What Namiki pens do you have?


----------



## music_man

lets go over to the pen thread......


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





music_man said:


> lets go over to the pen thread......


 

 x2, where are you?


----------



## CEE TEE

@*mwilson*:  _gorgeous_ Glashutte...
   
   
My last "significant" purchase of 2011 (besides amp tubes):
   
CEE TEE?  *CT = Cocktail Time  *Seiko SARB065
   



   
  Like Wayne's World...when I saw it- I said, "I will have it."  "Oh yes, it will be mine!"
   
  The deployment strap actually points in the opposite direction...so you present a "clean band" to the outside world.
   
  The slight tint to the face (bluish-lavender) is what does it for me.
   
  Slightly cool.


----------



## mwilson

I like the sunburst pattern of the dial on your Seiko. 
   
  My watch you're referring to isn't a Glasgutte (I assume you refer to the brand Glashutte Original). While it's made in the eponymous town with respect to GO, it's made by A. Lange & Soehne, a different company. 
   
  Quote: 





cee tee said:


> @*mwilson*:  _gorgeous_ Glashutte...


----------



## CEE TEE

Sorry, @mwilson...a friend once told me the story about Glashutte Original and yours is definitely one of the best timepieces and A. Lange & Soehne.
   
  I just had to say something quickly about your piece (nice photos as well), but got on to post a couple pics of a lesser score!


----------



## mwilson

I like Glashutte Original as well; in fact I appreciate Saxon watchmaking as a whole. I also genuinely liked your Seiko, and I had a couple myself. I hope I didn't come across as anything other than pointing out the difference between the place (Glashutte) and the watchmaker. There was nothing else to it. 
  
  Quote: 





cee tee said:


> Sorry, @mwilson...a friend once told me the story about Glashutte Original and yours is definitely one of the best timepieces and A. Lange & Soehne.
> 
> I just had to say something quickly about your piece (nice photos as well), but got on to post a couple pics of a lesser score!


----------



## CEE TEE

^Nope, you were quite right to correct me...one of my friends would have told me the whole history again and the correct maker is very important!


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





music_man said:


> indecently this is what i wear most. 2993.52.91 i think yours is nicer though


 

 Looking at Cee Tee's new watch i cant forget this cool rubber band.

  Quote: 





cee tee said:


> @*mwilson*:  _gorgeous_ Glashutte...
> 
> 
> My last "significant" purchase of 2011 (besides amp tubes):
> ...


 

 You look like a young man, looking at your hands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice watch none the less.
   
  Edit: Ive found come great rubber straps here, and are pretty much made from the same materials as a Homo Sapiens! Im now looking into trading my Movado for a Rolex


----------



## music_man

sorry off topic. i never realized you can tell ones relative age by their wrist! for instance i suppose one would obviously infer that i am much older than cee tee lol. btw, i want one of those cee tee. i am going to go look for it. i hope you do not mind i am biting your style


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





music_man said:


> sorry off topic. i never realized you can tell ones relative age by their wrist! for instance i suppose one would obviously infer that i am much older than cee tee lol. btw, i want one of those cee tee. i am going to go look for it. i hope you do not mind i am biting your style


 

 I really want your (Rolex?) with the rubber strap!!!! Tell you the truth i forgot the watch, so right after im done typing this, im going to go stalk it some more and look at it. My grandma have a me a new $1000+ Movado that she won at the casino, and i know its from her but i kinda rather have one with a rubber strap


----------



## CEE TEE

No problem, @*music_man*!  _And, glad my wrists don't look almost 40..._




   
  Quote: 





music_man said:


> sorry off topic. i never realized you can tell ones relative age by their wrist! for instance i suppose one would obviously infer that i am much older than cee tee lol. btw, i want one of those cee tee. i am going to go look for it. i hope you do not mind i am biting your style


----------



## music_man

wow, thanks! i am quite a bit older than 40 lol. i guess my wrists look good for my age hmm.

cifani, that pic i posted is not a rolex! it is an omega pro titanium, i think they are currently like $6,800 usd. i'd say keep your grandmas watch. to me it would be more important that my grandma had given it to me than what i actually wanted to have.
plus your grandma must be a high roller at the casino to win that much! i always lose at the casino. btw, i posted the exact ref# of that watch so you can locate it if you wish. it is probably going to be used and a lot more money than it was new.
also, i do not understand how "rubber" is the same as what the homo sapiens is made out of? could you please explain.


----------



## 129207

Finally found a watch that I really like. Now all I need is a decent seller. 
   

   
  From the Bulova Precisionist website:
   
The world's most accurate watch with a continuously sweeping second hand. Two of the factors that affect accuracy in a quartz watch are temperature changes and vibration frequency. Bulova Precisionist technology addresses both by adding a third prong to the quartz crystal and increasing the total vibrations to eight times the frequency of a standard quartz watch. Precisionist is a quartz watch with a second hand that beats 16 times per second, while those on standard quartz watches beat only one time per second. As a result, the continuous motion of the Precisionist second hand is even more fluid than all mechanical watch second hands that beat only 8 to 10 times per second.
   
http://bulovaprecisionist.com/en/inside-precisionist/


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





music_man said:


> wow, thanks! i am quite a bit older than 40 lol. i guess my wrists look good for my age hmm.
> cifani, that pic i posted is not a rolex! it is an omega pro titanium, i think they are currently like $6,800 usd. i'd say keep your grandmas watch. to me it would be more important that my grandma had given it to me than what i actually wanted to have.
> plus your grandma must be a high roller at the casino to win that much! i always lose at the casino. btw, i posted the exact ref# of that watch so you can locate it if you wish. it is probably going to be used and a lot more money than it was new.
> also, i do not understand how "rubber" is the same as what the homo sapiens is made out of? could you please explain.


 

 That's what my family was also saying, and i totally understand where they are coming from and it does mean something that she gave it to me. I think she had lots of comps to be able to get it, its the Movado Men's Museum watch. Also the rubber band i mentioned as i showed a link previously, was a band made for Rolex watches made out of a Lava material like the HS.


----------



## music_man

i have had my eye on that bulova as well. it is a good looking watch. what interests me most is it is said to be more accurate than a thermo compensated movement and requires little or no servicing.
also, it is a lot less money than a breitling


----------



## bmoorthamers

Love watches!  Haven't gotten a new one (except for the Seiko) in a long time now though, but this is my current collection;
   
  Seiko Solar Pilot Chronograph
   

   
  Citizen BL5250-02L
   

   
  Ticino Big Pilot
   

   
  Green auto Alpha sub hommage
   

   
  Casio F-91W
   

   
   
   
  I used to own, and can highly recommend to everyone!, a Orient Blue Mako. These are, as many of you will undoubtedly know, extremely nice divers that are ridiculously cheap and come with nice solid linked bracelets. Lost mine in an unfortunate accident, but might just buy another one some day. Would love to get a G-Shock/Pathfinder once, but am just not that into watches anymore for a while. I'm sure that will return! It's man's only jewel


----------



## CEE TEE

^I've seen the Alpha Sub Homage and the Orient Mako in person.  They are really made well and I vouch for them too!  Especially the Mako.
   
  (Already have an "okay" MQJ Sub Homage and an Orient...)


----------



## bmoorthamers

The Mako; yes. The alpha sub homages; I believe there is some difference between them, not sure. I got the cheapest possible auto i believe, was like 35EUR, not sure. Keeps decent time, but it's things like the bezel which is pretty loose, or hollow end-links, etc. Mako just feels so heavy, well-built


----------



## musicman59

Two additions to my collection.
  First an Omega Seamaster from the early 70s. This watch is 38 years old. It was my father's watch and he was wearing it the night of the car accident that killed him. The watch stopped that night and did not work for the next 37 years and 10 months. I tired to get it repaired once about 12 years ago but I was told it could not get repair. I found a similar watch not functioning in ebay and bought it for parts. After a few years I found a person who rebuild it using those parts and then bought a nice Lizard band, a nice butterfly clasp and new glass.



   
  The second one is an anniversary gift from my wife. It is a Bell & Ross BR 03-94.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





musicman59 said:


> The second one is an anniversary gift from my wife. It is a Bell & Ross BR 03-94.


 
  Does your wife have a sister? Does generosity run in her family?  I LOVE THAT B&R!


----------



## musicman59

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Does your wife have a sister? Does generosity run in her family?  I LOVE THAT B&R!


 


 Sorry, she is the only girl but has 3 brothers if somebody is interested


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





musicman59 said:


> Two additions to my collection.
> First an Omega Seamaster from the early 70s. This watch is 38 years old. It was my father's watch and he was wearing it the night of the car accident that killed him. The watch stopped that night and did not work for the next 37 years and 10 months. I tired to get it repaired once about 12 years ago but I was told it could not get repair. I found a similar watch not functioning in ebay and bought it for parts. After a few years I found a person who rebuild it using those parts and then bought a nice Lizard band, a nice butterfly clasp and new glass.
> 
> The second one is an anniversary gift from my wife. It is a Bell & Ross BR 03-94.


 

 Sorry to hear about the tragedy of your father. IMO something like this was found in the Titanic when it went down and stopped when it did. Something very similar to that, your watch, is an interesting piece at that but it also must of been a tragic reminder of that day and is why you would like to restore it to remember him.


----------



## musicman59

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> Sorry to hear about the tragedy of your father. IMO something like this was found in the Titanic when it went down and stopped when it did. Something very similar to that, your watch, is an interesting piece at that but it also must of been a tragic reminder of that day and is why you would like to restore it to remember him.


 

 You are correct. More than its commercial value what matters to me is its sentimental value. That is why I was wanting to restore It was a tribute to him and a constant reminder to me. He passed in January 1979. I was 19.


----------



## jilgiljongiljing

Wowzers, BR03 is on my list ever since I saw one in person. Its real sharp. Too bad they cost quite a bit.


----------



## carm

Hi guys,
   
  What site(-s) would you recommend to buy used/new watches ?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## bmoorthamers

Ebay all the way! Check the dealer´s stats or google him (chances are you'll end up on whatchuseek.com), and you'll be fine  Treasures to be found there!
   
  Oh and also bought my Citizen at whatshopUK, no problems whatsoever. http://www.watchshop.com/mens-citizen-perpetual-calendar-titanium-alarm-chronograph-eco-drive-watch-bl5250-02l-p500.html


----------



## hien34

I want to "graduate" to timepieces as opposed to "fashion" watches but these are what I currently have - arguably the Tissot is a timepiece w/COSC certs:
   
  GSX 501 - Japan only (as far as I know) - I picked up two of these at Best Watch - a multi-story watch store in Shinjuku while I was looking for unique watches that I couldn't get in the states
   

   
  GSX 901 - another one (actually my first GSX) - it's been around the world w/me more than 12 times and has survived a bar-room/bathroom brawl (was knocked off my wrist and found by Shinjuku police and returned to me)
   

   
   
  Tissot T-Race - the missus got it for my birthday - love the look of it (CF face) and made me realize all my watches have the same/similar color scheme... time to change it up!


----------



## music_man

http://www.watchseller.com this guy is first class and his prices are fair. bernardwatch is pretty darn good for older watches too.


----------



## Borat

Quote: 





carm said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> What site(-s) would you recommend to buy used/new watches ?
> 
> Thanks!


 


  Find a watch that you like and then use this search engine:
   
http://www.elitedealseeker.com/index.cgi?category=watches
   
  It scours several forums for sale threads matching your search.


----------



## motrix

my daily watch is split between my seiko sumo and suunto elemetum terra.  my pam sits in the safe and comes out for special occasions along with others that don't get much wrist time.
   
  but i agree.....watchuseek has a wealth of info.  for finding good deals try watchrecon


----------



## ianmedium

music_man said:


> http://www.watchseller.com this guy is first class and his prices are fair. bernardwatch is pretty darn good for older watches too.




Very much agree with Bernard watch. I purchased a Cartier Galbee from them last year, they are very conservative on their descriptions. 
The watch was almost brand new and I am blowed if I can find the scratch on the bracelet that they included in the description to this day! Keeps great time as well, -1 second a day. It was my first expensive watch purchase online and I would buy from them and recommend them in a heartbeat ! Will check out the other link you have posted, thanks for that!


----------



## carm

Thank you!!! 
  So many great sites.
   
  Thats strange, I think I've heard my LCD2 silently screaming: "Oh noooo....."


----------



## bmoorthamers

If you're open to all brands of watches I suggest you hang on watchuseek.com, such a nice atmosphere there and you learn about all the fabulous underdog brands (that aren't unknown in the watch-world, but are unknown to people that have no further knowledge than the watches James Bond wears). Think I'm gonna visit that forum more, been out of it for far over a year due to busy with work/not wanting to spend money. That's a side-effect of that forum, you're gonna want to buy  The 'Affordables' forum is a blast.


----------



## jc222284

This is an absolutely beautiful watch! I really want one, Archimede Pilot


----------



## woof37

In my humble opinion (and no offense to the gentleman who posted supporting eBay), avoid eBay like the plague.  Fakearoos abound there.  What you should do is watch the FS forums of the large watch discussion websites (Watchuseek, Timezone, PMWF, etc) and feel out the sellers.  In other words, look for feedback about them and previous sales/buys.  A little money extra spent to ensure you're getting a well-treated real thing is money well spent.


----------



## woof37

Quote: 





bmoorthamers said:


> If you're open to all brands of watches I suggest you hang on watchuseek.com, such a nice atmosphere there and you learn about all the fabulous underdog brands (that aren't unknown in the watch-world, but are unknown to people that have no further knowledge than the watches James Bond wears). Think I'm gonna visit that forum more, been out of it for far over a year due to busy with work/not wanting to spend money. That's a side-effect of that forum, you're gonna want to buy  The 'Affordables' forum is a blast.


 
   
  What he said.


----------



## carm

Thank you for your thoughts.
   
  Ebay was the first place I was looking for watches and there are quite a few sellers with >99.8% rating with a couple of thousands of feedback from buyers. They ought to be trusted, no ?
   
  Anyway, do you guys bring your bought stuff to your local watchmaker to make sure item is genuine ? 
  
  Quote: 





woof37 said:


> In my humble opinion (and no offense to the gentleman who posted supporting eBay), avoid eBay like the plague.  Fakearoos abound there.  What you should do is watch the FS forums of the large watch discussion websites (Watchuseek, Timezone, PMWF, etc) and feel out the sellers.  In other words, look for feedback about them and previous sales/buys.  A little money extra spent to ensure you're getting a well-treated real thing is money well spent.


----------



## music_man

i have bought from sellers with 99.8%, thousands of feedbacks and been screwed! ebay is the known platform for every kind of shizer and crook. not at all to say there are not completely legit folks on there. just good luck. i agree the forums or a known reputable website. for many years i have not made a purchase of over $100usd on ebay for this very reason. too risky. you see this hong-kong with 100%,2,000 feedbacks selling an obviously fake item. i can't explain that. i can say that may be the very reason those types congregate there. it can be gotten away with. i mean like on this very forum if i trade with someone i have talked to for 8 years i can almost be assured the deal is on the up and up. likewise, go join the big watch forums. if you don't want to do that the two sites i mentioned are stand up but they may not always have what you want. i have done a lot of business with those guys and bought from people on watchuseek etc with no problem whatsoever. there is also a guy in japan that has all the japanese seiko's on pmwf who is completely legit. when you see those coming out of hong-kong good luck. no offense to hong-kong but it is a well known venue for getting scammed on sites like ebay.


----------



## bhd812




----------



## gustavQ

Just bought this awesome Casio.


----------



## bmoorthamers

Looks awesome. I got the cheap resin version, plus I got it from a Malaysian street market, so it's an obvious fake and isn't even able to keep some sort of decent time. I'm shamed into oblivion for that purchase. Still want an awesome digi-watch actually, but due to my need for self-sustainability I want it to feature solar-charging. I love some of the G-shocks and Pro-Treks.


----------



## ianmedium

gustavq said:


> Just bought this awesome Casio.



I have been searching for one of those for ages. One of the character in a British TV show called last of the summer wine wears one and it has made me want one, though with a darker face if possible. WHere did you get it from?


----------



## ianmedium

AhHa! Just answered my own question and found a black faced version on ebay in Canada for only $21! Just purchased it so it should be here next week! Always wanted one. Funny thing is i get just as much excitement in purchasing and wearing cheaper watches as I do wearing my Cartiers or Rolex!
Here is an image from the seller!


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





bmoorthamers said:


> Looks awesome. I got the cheap resin version, plus I got it from a Malaysian street market, so it's an obvious fake and isn't even able to keep some sort of decent time. I'm shamed into oblivion for that purchase. Still want an awesome digi-watch actually, but due to my need for self-sustainability I want it to feature solar-charging. I love some of the G-shocks and Pro-Treks.


 


  PRG-240(T) is what I got and love it for the huge digits, solar powered, titanium and ABC functions.


----------



## bmoorthamers

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> AhHa! Just answered my own question and found a black faced version on ebay in Canada for only $21! Just purchased it so it should be here next week! Always wanted one. Funny thing is i get just as much excitement in purchasing and wearing cheaper watches as I do wearing my Cartiers or Rolex!
> Here is an image from the seller!


 


  What's the name? Or dealer? I might buy the gold version..


----------



## gustavQ

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I have been searching for one of those for ages. One of the character in a British TV show called last of the summer wine wears one and it has made me want one, though with a darker face if possible. WHere did you get it from?


 

 It seems like you already found the whatch you want. Anyway, I leave here the site where I bought it.
   
http://www.watchshop.com/


----------



## ianmedium

bmoorthamers said:


> What's the name? Or dealer? I might buy the gold version..




They only have this version, best to go to one of the Asian Internet sellers or search eBay for the gold version


----------



## music_man

looking through a drawer for something else and this turns up. yeah, didn't set it,size or clean it yet lol.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





music_man said:


> looking through a drawer for something else and this turns up. yeah, didn't set it,size or clean it yet lol.


 

 If your not using it, ill take it


----------



## youngngray

Ok, so a question. If you're looking to set the time on your watch, and you want it to be exactly correct when you set it, what do you use? nist.time.gov? watchuseek.com? another digial clock that synchronizes itself with an atomic clock? something else?


----------



## ianmedium

youngngray said:


> Ok, so a question. If you're looking to set the time on your watch, and you want it to be exactly correct when you set it, what do you use? nist.time.gov? watchuseek.com? another digial clock that synchronizes itself with an atomic clock? something else?




I have two devices that sync every night with the Atomic clock, my desk clock and my Gshock. I use either of those. I have never found the ones on the internet great as there is a lag of a second or so in my experience.

Having said that I used to be obsessed with accuracy but seem to not bother now. My Cartiers are so accurate I don't need to check them often. They both are +/- 2 seconds a day so I usually go a month before adjusting them, what is a minute after all in the great scheme of things!


----------



## Dreamnine

Bought a Rado:


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> what is a minute after all in the great scheme of things!


 


  Yeah, just keep telling yourself that...


----------



## ianmedium

negakinu said:


> Yeah, just keep telling yourself that...




Honestly, been there and done that, hung around Watchuseek for years and spent much of my time annoyed my watches were one or two seconds out of COSC spec like everyone else on watch forums, like everyone else I went for big watches as well. Then one day I realized every big watch I owned I was glad to get off my wrist as it simply was not comfortable and that I was never happy because no watch was keeping COSC because I did not wear it for x number of hours or I did not lay it down correctly each night... Utter madness!

I was a watch fan long before the Internet and began to realize that in those days me and my fellow collectors did not give a rats about COSC or size of watch but more about the history of the makers and the various styles. Heck if one were to solely hang around watch forums one would think the only watch for a man was over 40mm and performed like an Olympian on steroids.

Since not going to the watch forms I have started to collect watches I love again, not what everyone else thinks I should love and I an not obsessed with a watch being a minute out a month.. I'll never go back now, this attitude shift has brought the fun back into the hobby for me! Heck, yesterday my deeply unfashionable Casio arrived, no one would even look at it on the watch forums as its not a G shock or aster go G or a limited edition, but I put it on and it brought a bigger smile to my face than any of the trendy casio's that are all the rage on the forums!


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Heck if one were to solely hang around watch forums one would think the only watch for a man was over 40mm and performed like an Olympian on steroids.


 

  Hahaha so true!  
   
  I'm not much of an accuracy aficionado myself. Don't mind them a bit off from time to time.  Never worried about those forums. Most OCD'lies in the forums do forget the whole fun aspect of this hobby. I just like watches. Mostly mechanicals though. Care to share your current favs?


----------



## ianmedium

negakinu said:


> Hahaha so true!
> 
> I'm not much of an accuracy aficionado myself. Don't mind them a bit off from time to time.  Never worried about those forums. Most OCD'lies in the forums do forget the whole fun aspect of this hobby. I just like watches. Mostly mechanicals though. Care to share your current favs?




I think you and I are on the same page! My current favourites are my two Cartier's. Once again, far removed from forum watch collectors interests on the whole but I have always had an historical connection to Cartier's. Two of the greatest men I have known owned them. An uncle of mine and my first employer and my two reflect the ones they had, well, almost!

My uncle had a Tank for as long as I can remember and I always loved the style, used to gaze in Jewellers windows in England where I am from as a child just looking at them and my first employer had one of the first two tone Santos's the ones before they became known as Galbee's. Last year I managed to find a vintage tank from the early 70's. Well used, lot's of patina and a wonderful history (it was owned by a championship jockey and it was a gift from a trainer for a horse race one!
The second that came along a few months later was the Galbee XL automatic in SS and 18k. I laugh at the XL tag as it is 34mm width but it is so comfortable and both keep really good time though I don't really track them any more as I have said.

Also, another watch with an historical connection for me is a Russian Sekonda I picked up off ebay. The story behind it is that my Mum purchased the exact same model for me for my 18th birthday back in 1980. I wore that watch for years before it became unserviceable and I had to let it go. Surfing ebay one night I had the notion to type in Sekonda and three or four down there was the watch I used to own (well not the exact one!) I don't think I have ever punched that buy it now faster than I did that night!

They all bring a smile to my face, memories and happy times,I could not want for more. I think the only thing I would like now as I have always like the look of them is a yellow Gold president, will try to get a used one this year. Bernard watch where I got the Galbee from has a good selection and they are great to deal with.

Here are some pictures of the ones I mentioned!


----------



## IcedTea

Everyone has such nice watches!
   
  All I have is a Seiko Black monster..
   
  But I do want to add a G shock to my collection one day


----------



## Dreamnine

I'm not sure why Cartier aren't spoken more of in watch forums; they make some lovely watches.


----------



## sharkz

I need to stop reading this thread. I now have an overwhelming desire to buy a $20 Casio A158. I need a black faced "nicer" watch than my black G-shock to wear to work. Otherwise my only dress grade watch is a blue Orient Mako (which I love).


----------



## ianmedium

sharkz said:


> I need to stop reading this thread. I now have an overwhelming desire to buy a $20 Casio A158. I need a black faced "nicer" watch than my black G-shock to wear to work. Otherwise my only dress grade watch is a blue Orient Mako (which I love).




I'm loving mine, it really is old school. Tough as nails as well... The seller I got mine from thought a plain white envelope was more than enough protection for the watch! To keep costs down they do not ship it with the box, just the tag. When I went to my mail box and saw this tiny envelope I had no idea what it was, then I felt it and to my horror it had the watch inside and it did not feel like it had any protection. I opened the letter and much to my surprise it was pristine working perfectly. It had survived Canada posts cack-handed employees without a scratch. A better testament to build quality I do not know 

Actually it surprised me how well put together it is, the bracelet is light but well made of stainless steel as is the case and back and even though there were no instructions I had it set in a minute. The band is easy to adjust, not fiddling with removing links it just has a simple clasp with a friction tether. one lifts up the tether with a small screwdriver or something that is flat, moves it along the bracelet until the desired length is got, click back the tether and done!


----------



## sharkz

Thanks for the info. If it isn't too much trouble, would you mind taking a few pictures of the bracelet and clasp mechanism? Its hard to find good information or pictures about these watches, which is surprising because they have been around so long.
   
  I just wish the A158/159's were a bit dressier. I have been interested in a Nixon Re-Run for a while, because it checks many of the boxes I have been looking for. Dressy, digital, simple. However the price is just way more than I am willing to pay for something like that.


----------



## ianmedium

sharkz said:


> Thanks for the info. If it isn't too much trouble, would you mind taking a few pictures of the bracelet and clasp mechanism? Its hard to find good information or pictures about these watches, which is surprising because they have been around so long.
> 
> I just wish the A158/159's were a bit dressier. I have been interested in a Nixon Re-Run for a while, because it checks many of the boxes I have been looking for. Dressy, digital, simple. However the price is just way more than I am willing to pay for something like that.




Will do, I am out and about at the moment but when I get home I will take some pictures, the great thing about this watch is the simplicity of it!


----------



## ianmedium

OK, here are so quick pictures (so quick I forgot to wipe the spot of blood off, I poked myself with my screwdriver!)
First one you can see the arrow on the clasp, you simply slip a blade underneath and lift. The whole piece then moves up or down the bracelet, you move it to the desired location and snap the clasp shut. Job done! The way you close the bracelet on the wrist is by attaching the hook on the other clasp over the bar on this one then snap down, really simple and easy.



Nice clean face, simple, gets the job done and very comfortable to wear.





Must say I have seen $400 "fashion" brands not finished as well as this little twenty buck cheapy. Brushing on the bracelet is really good and the case feels nice and solid. Very light weight watch and what is most remarkable is that everything is stainless steel which is important to me as I have base metal allergies!


----------



## buffalowings

here's my current collection, the watch on the farthest left is a 9052 (dead even after I swapped out the battery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) a 7700v-1, a g9200 smoky grey riseman, and a gd200 with the lettering blacked out and a 5600a3 in olive drab which couldn't make it for the family portrait.


----------



## sharkz

Ian, thanks for the pics. Definitely going to be picking one up on Ebay tonight.


----------



## ianmedium

sharkz said:


> Ian, thanks for the pics. Definitely going to be picking one up on Ebay tonight.




No worries! I am wearing mine as I type and loving it! i think you'll be pleasantly surprised at the quality for twenty bucks! It feels really retro, reminds me of the eighties!


----------



## sharkz

I couldn't resist, $15 shipped from NY. Can't wait to see what its like....


----------



## ianmedium

sharkz said:


> I couldn't resist, $15 shipped from NY. Can't wait to see what its like....




You really can't go wrong at that price, they are almost giving them away! Hope you like it. There is something nice about wearing something simple and that does its job well. Don't get me wrong, it ain't a Rolex but really, as I said in another post, I have seen designer brand watches at 400 times then cost feel cheaper than this!. Oh yes, the light is vintage as well so don't expect much, glows a nice vintage green though!


----------



## ianmedium

Oh yes, to get you in the vintage quartz mood here is a wonderful show from britain about the quartz watch, well watches in general. He takes apart a Seiko/pulsar digital to show how it works, it looks very similar to this one. Funny thing is the one he took apart is now highly collectable!

[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/vCEQ5J97pO4/VIDEO]


----------



## ayz




----------



## grokit

I have a vintage Tudor Submariner and a semi-modern Tudor Hydronaut in a winder (as well as a vintage deco gold Patek Phillepe dress watch that needs servicing), but this one gets the most use by far as it never needs batteries or winding and keeps virtually perfect time


----------



## sharkz

It's funny to see how people work. I have a friend who went from some Rolexes, a Breitling, an Audemars, a Bell and Ross, and now three IWC's. At one point his Orient Mako still got a ton of wrist time (before he gifted it to me) and now he has several ~$100 pilot watches that seem to see more time than any of his IWC's.
   
  Even with nice things, most people still enjoy the cheaper things in life even if only once in a while.


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





grokit said:


> I have a vintage Tudor Submariner and a semi-modern Tudor Hydronaut in a winder (as well as a vintage deco gold Patek Phillepe dress watch that needs servicing), but this one gets the most use by far as it never needs batteries or winding and keeps virtually perfect time


 

 I like the strap on this Citizen.


----------



## ianmedium

sharkz said:


> It's funny to see how people work. I have a friend who went from some Rolexes, a Breitling, an Audemars, a Bell and Ross, and now three IWC's. At one point his Orient Mako still got a ton of wrist time (before he gifted it to me) and now he has several ~$100 pilot watches that seem to see more time than any of his IWC's.
> 
> Even with nice things, most people still enjoy the cheaper things in life even if only once in a while.




Ayz, that is a lovely IWC and grokit I now what you mean and that Citizen is still on my buy list, always loved it, reminds me of the old railroad timekeeper watches

Sharkz, I have been very fortunate to have owned some lovely Swiss watches and will always have a soft spot for Rolex, heck, a yellow gold DD is still on my list of purchases. I love my two Cartiers as well. I think the thing is there are two types of collector I feel. Those who go for the brand name and those who go for horological interest.

The reason I love both Cartier and Rolex is not for recognition by other but more that they have done things either in my personal history that piqué my interest or that they have some horological significance or both. I love Cartier for their horological significance, something that has been lost on most watch forums I feel, likewise they do not hide the fact that expensive watches are also jewellery, you should see the fit and finish of the case and bracelet on my Galbee, it is high jewellery and I think that wonderful.

The thing is for all that I also get huge satisfaction out of something as humble as this Casio I have now. It represents to me a turning point in horology, the digital age if you will and holds an important place as such. Likewise I have a Citzen 2100, an amazing watch that combines both mechanical and Eco drive quartz operation. The chronograph function is of mechanical operation whilst the timekeeping is dealt with by quartz Eco drive which I find fascinating. For around $500 if you search you can have a hand built watch with stunning technology who is the Citizen.

Then I have my two Sekonda's, both less than $30 and both contain much personal historical fondness for me.

Likewise the Bulova Accutron I own, again, a milestone in horology. I love that this hobby is still one where you don't need a lot of money to be able to accsess history and meaning!

Also, I have a Ttouch which I think was a first for touch sensitive watch screens ( I stand to be corrected on that) and then my lovely Seiko orange monster with the famed 7s26 movement, a piece of Japanese horological history.

That is my motivation for collecting, I love that significance, the DD I want to get is based on the fact it has been the watch of choice of men who have shaped the world and also simply because as a child I used to gaze longingly at them in jewelers windows!


----------



## buffalowings

hey guys, I was flipping over pictures of kim dotcom, and i can't help but notice that he is seen multiple times with a yellow watch with what appears to be two digital screens on the top and lower area of the bezel, can anyone identify it?


----------



## ianmedium

I have no idea who the fellow is but it looks like an older brietling aerospace to me, titanium by the looks of it. Great movement in those as it is high accuracy, around 10 seconds a year +/-


----------



## grokit

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> I like the strap on this Citizen.






  Thanks, I subbed it out because I hate buckle clasps and went with the orange on a lark but that was a couple of years ago and I still like it


----------



## sharkz

I sure appears to be a yellow Breitling Emergency, a watch seemingly made for pilots.


----------



## cifani090

This thread is really making me re-think buying and selling fountain pens, in exchange for watches


----------



## ianmedium

cifani090 said:


> This thread is really making me re-think buying and selling fountain pens, in exchange for watches




Or you could do what I have done and pare down collections of both to those you really love and have the best of both worlds then!


----------



## liamstrain

Quote: 





sharkz said:


> Even with nice things, most people still enjoy the cheaper things in life even if only once in a while.


 

 I like to think of them not as cheaper, but those which offer significant value which belies their lower purchase price. It isn't just any old $50 watch... it's the one that happens to have the accurate, bulletproof mechanical movement that even the same companies other offerings doesn't take advantage of. The hidden gems.


----------



## ayz

Quote: 





sharkz said:


> It's funny to see how people work. I have a friend who went from some Rolexes, a Breitling, an Audemars, a Bell and Ross, and now three IWC's. At one point his Orient Mako still got a ton of wrist time (before he gifted it to me) and now he has several ~$100 pilot watches that seem to see more time than any of his IWC's.
> 
> Even with nice things, most people still enjoy the cheaper things in life even if only once in a while.


 


  I love IWC because they are beautiful watches, yet only watch people tend to know about them.  Everyone wears Rolex, and a lot of people who don't know watches wear Rolex as a status symbol.  Also, the Rolex submariner design has been replicated by just about every single watch manufacturer out there.  IWC is more understated elegance, it's a watch I appreciate while not being flashy.
   
  My other IWC (and absolute favorite watch):
   

   
  The problem is I really like it and don't want to mess it up, so I wear it around less and only for formal occasions.  On a day to day basis I wear the ingenieur chrono since it's built like a tank.
   
  I bought a Damasko 46 black that I've been wearing around as a sports watch, and wearing it a little more than my IWC recently:
   
  http://www.damaskousa.com/models-da46-47.asp


----------



## ayz

Quote: 





liamstrain said:


> I like to think of them not as cheaper, but those which offer significant value which belies their lower purchase price. It isn't just any old $50 watch... it's the one that happens to have the accurate, bulletproof mechanical movement that even the same companies other offerings doesn't take advantage of. The hidden gems.


 

  
  the people who attach and evaluate by price are the ones who do it more as a front to impress others
   
   
  for enthusiasts, it's not really price so much as personal appreciation. ex: I like IWC because they make really good quality watches and have some of my favorite designs.  If IWCs cost $500, the only thing that would change is that I would own a lot more of them 
   
  i mean if sennheiser sold the HD-800's for $50, shiet.... they would still be an awesome pair of headphones, and I would be going shopping.


----------



## mutabor

What do you think about new Nike Fuelband $150? I don't care about steps or whatever measurements but I like the Zen simplicity of the band as a watch.


----------



## grokit

I like it a lot, it looks like digital jewelry. It doesn't look that comfortable though. Is it metal or flexible?
   
  edit: went to the website and still can't tell even with the ingredient list and a pic of it opening (but not twisting).
   


   
  It somehow makes me want to exercise though


----------



## buffalowings

grokit said:


> I like it a lot, it looks like digital jewelry. It doesn't look that comfortable though. Is it metal or flexible?
> 
> edit: went to the website and still can't tell even with the ingredient list and a pic of it opening (but not twisting).
> 
> ...




.....I don't need a wristband telling me to go...


----------



## ayz

i'd be worried about it not being waterproof


----------



## sharkz

So I got my Casio A158 on Saturday. For the $15 I paid for this thing, I love it. I have worn it to work the past two days and just love how it feels on my wrist. It must be 1/3 the weight of my Mako and even a lot lighter than my G-Shock. I also really like how easy it is to adjust the band. I don't know if anyone else has the same problem, but I find my wrist size changes a good amount day to day and I can resize the band in about 10 seconds with just my pocket knife.
   
  I am seriously considering eventually getting a A168 because of the nicer looking band on that. I am quite glad I stumbled across this thread, it has totally satisfied my desire for a dressier digital that doesn't cost over $100. Gotta love the low price and retro look.....


----------



## ianmedium

sharkz said:


> So I got my Casio A158 on Saturday. For the $15 I paid for this thing, I love it. I have worn it to work the past two days and just love how it feels on my wrist. It must be 1/3 the weight of my Mako and even a lot lighter than my G-Shock. I also really like how easy it is to adjust the band. I don't know if anyone else has the same problem, but I find my wrist size changes a good amount day to day and I can resize the band in about 10 seconds with just my pocket knife.
> 
> I am seriously considering eventually getting a A168 because of the nicer looking band on that. I am quite glad I stumbled across this thread, it has totally satisfied my desire for a dressier digital that doesn't cost over $100. Gotta love the low price and retro look.....




Oh thats such good news! I am really happy you like it, amazing it only costs what it does, it is so comfortable as well. I have the same with with my wrist getting bigger during the day so the ease of adjustment is great. I am thinking of getting the gold version as I seem to have a thing for anything gold lately!

I am getting so much satisfaction out of mine, I find myself glancing at it as much as i glance at my Cartiers!


----------



## beerguy0

I'm looking to replace my Pulsar watch. I like the watch, but this is the second one I've had where the stopwatch hands don't return to the 12:00 position. I was looking at Citizen watches, and I like the looks and features of this one:
   
   
http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BL8000-11X-Eco-Drive-Calibre-Strap/dp/B002BWPDOI/ref=wl_it_dp_o_npd?ie=UTF8&coliid=I1H09XRF0PMV2Y&colid=1CY2QW3LGTV4T
   
 Citizen Men's BL8000-11X Eco-Drive Calibre 8700 Strap Sport Watch   

   
  I don't want to spend a ton of money, but I want a decent everyday watch. Any comments, or suggestions watches for under $300 USD? I was also looking at the Casio G-Shock watches, but a lot of them are bigger than I like. (My Pulsar is 42mm by 12mm)


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





beerguy0 said:


> I'm looking to replace my Pulsar watch. I like the watch, but this is the second one I've had where the stopwatch hands don't return to the 12:00 position. I was looking at Citizen watches, and I like the looks and features of this one:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to spend a ton of money, but I want a decent everyday watch. Any comments, or suggestions watches for under $300 USD? I was also looking at the Casio G-Shock watches, but a lot of them are bigger than I like. (My Pulsar is 42mm by 12mm)


 

  
  Have you considered the new Timex watches? They're definitely on my rader.  http://www.amazon.com/Timex-T2N699DH-Intelligent-Quartz-Stainless/dp/B0053EXK78/ref=sr_1_258?s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1325020834&sr=1-258


----------



## beerguy0

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Have you considered the new Timex watches? They're definitely on my rader.  http://www.amazon.com/Timex-T2N699DH-Intelligent-Quartz-Stainless/dp/B0053EXK78/ref=sr_1_258?s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1325020834&sr=1-258


 

 Nice, I like it. I'll definitely take a look at this one. SWMBO was less than thrilled with the price of the Citizen, but I can probably sell her on this one.
   
  While searching for watches, I found this: (claims to be a mans watch)
   

   
  At $250, I'm not sure if it's a joke or not...looks more like a Fisher-Price watch. One site wants $395 for it.


----------



## ayz

Quote: 





beerguy0 said:


> I'm looking to replace my Pulsar watch. I like the watch, but this is the second one I've had where the stopwatch hands don't return to the 12:00 position. I was looking at Citizen watches, and I like the looks and features of this one:
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BL8000-11X-Eco-Drive-Calibre-Strap/dp/B002BWPDOI/ref=wl_it_dp_o_npd?ie=UTF8&coliid=I1H09XRF0PMV2Y&colid=1CY2QW3LGTV4T
> ...


 

 take a look at tissots


----------



## ianmedium

beerguy0 said:


> I'm looking to replace my Pulsar watch. I like the watch, but this is the second one I've had where the stopwatch hands don't return to the 12:00 position. I was looking at Citizen watches, and I like the looks and features of this one:
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BL8000-11X-Eco-Drive-Calibre-Strap/dp/B002BWPDOI/ref=wl_it_dp_o_npd?ie=UTF8&coliid=I1H09XRF0PMV2Y&colid=1CY2QW3LGTV4T
> ...




I don't know about that particular model but I know a great many of the citizen eco drive complication models have a thing where if the hands go out of alignment they can be reset so that everythng lines up again. Also I have found Citizen to be one of the best in terms of second hand hitting the markers bang on!

I personally would have the Citizens over Tissot's in the same price range. The tissots in that range use low grade mechanical or quartz movements in my experience and I think Citizen much better made to be honest!!


----------



## liamstrain

I think he meant an auto reset from the stopwatch function to re-zero.


----------



## floydfan33

Another diver added to the box. This one from Zenton, the V45. Features a top grade 7750 (adjusted to 5 positions) and THREE straps (bracelet, leather, and rubber).
   
  This one will be getting a lot of wrist time I think!


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





ayz said:


> I love IWC because they are beautiful watches, yet only watch people tend to know about them.  Everyone wears Rolex, and a lot of people who don't know watches wear Rolex as a status symbol.  Also, the Rolex submariner design has been replicated by just about every single watch manufacturer out there.  IWC is more understated elegance, it's a watch I appreciate while not being flashy.
> 
> My other IWC (and absolute favorite watch):
> 
> ...


 
   
  Nice !!!!!


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





beerguy0 said:


> Nice, I like it. I'll definitely take a look at this one. SWMBO was less than thrilled with the price of the Citizen, but I can probably sell her on this one.
> 
> While searching for watches, I found this: (claims to be a mans watch)
> 
> ...


 

 >_> ugh... g shock collaborations... dee and ricky (ugly as hell) and now this


----------



## FieldEffect

N/A


----------



## 129207

A couple of minutes ago I ordered an Alpha Pilot PVD (titanium). Really looking forward to this watch. I've been questing for an automatic military-styled pilot. This watch look great on a black&grey Maratac Zulu nato! Can't wait!


----------



## mutabor

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Have you considered the new Timex watches? They're definitely on my rader.  http://www.amazon.com/Timex-T2N699DH-Intelligent-Quartz-Stainless/dp/B0053EXK78/ref=sr_1_258?s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1325020834&sr=1-258


 

 One guy wrote that black and tan version looks better. What do you think?


----------



## ianmedium

I saw the black and tan version recently, very much my favorite of them all. Also, just think only three years ago was the technology they were using in their TX line which were over $400 in cost back then so these are a bargain. Always loved Timex watches, they are what I call an "honest" watch, they are reliable, proud of their place in horological history and bang for buck one of the best value watch brands out there. I am as proud wearing my easy reader as I am my Cartiers. Oh yes and mr king of cool Leonard Cohen wears a Timex!


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





mutabor said:


> One guy wrote that black and tan version looks better. What do you think?


 

 I couldn't wear the tan version since all I wear is black. If you're more of a blue jeans and a shirt kind of guy it'll look great.


----------



## ianmedium

negakinu said:


> I couldn't wear the tan version since all I wear is black. If you're more of a blue jeans and a shirt kind of guy it'll look great.




You would like my all black Citizen eco drive Stiletto then! (second one in from the left!)


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> You would like my all black Citizen eco drive Stiletto then! (second one in from the left!)


 
  I love that one! I'm going for an Eco-Drive real soon. I hear nothing but positive comments on those and have been wanting to get one for months now. Great looking watch! Wear it in good health.


----------



## ianmedium

I love eco drives, so much so that the only two left in that line up are the two eco drives. Traded the Omega for a vintage cartier and 18k gold bracelet and the Rolex for my Cartier SS and 18k Santos.

The one to the left of the stiletto is the 2100. the movements are hand assembled in Citizens factory in the Japanese alps where they make their higher end watches. It combines quartz eco drive with mechanical actuation of the chronograph, it is a really complex watch and has performed faultlessly since I purchased in in 2009.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I love eco drives, so much so that the only two left in that line up are the two eco drives. Traded the Omega for a vintage cartier and 18k gold bracelet and the Rolex for my Cartier SS and 18k Santos.
> The one to the left of the stiletto is the 2100. the movements are hand assembled in Citizens factory in the Japanese alps where they make their higher end watches. It combines quartz eco drive with mechanical actuation of the chronograph, it is a really complex watch and has performed faultlessly since I purchased in in 2009.


 


  Just saw the price of the Stiletto ($500). I'm one of those guys that rather buys a couple $100 watches. Like a nice Parnis, Seiko, Alpha and maybe a Timex or a Casio. Like with headphones really, I'd rather have a bunch of mid-fi flavours (check my sig) than one flagship. I know $500 isn't that much for a decent watch, especially when you consider the $25K watch-market, but still, you know...  
   
  EDIT: I do realize at some point I'll probably sell off everything and buy one flagship. I'm just not there yet.


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Just saw the price of the Stiletto ($500). I'm one of those guys that rather buys a couple $100 watches. Like a nice Parnis, Seiko, Alpha and maybe a Timex or a Casio. Like with headphones really, I'd rather have a bunch of mid-fi flavours (check my sig) than one flagship. I know $500 isn't that much for a decent watch, especially when you consider the $25K watch-market, but still, you know...
> 
> EDIT: I do realize at some point I'll probably sell off everything and buy one flagship. I'm just not there yet.


 


  they're much cheaper in the states $250 new in box although it isn't my style


----------



## ianmedium

I was just going to say the same thing, I payed $260 for mine in Canada from a B&M.


----------



## OmarCCX

Here's a couple of my Invictas.
   
  1263 Sea Spider, my first mechanical watch
   

   
  0554 Russian Diver


----------



## MacRulez4Ever

My watches for now


Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk


----------



## Nocturnal310

my Hamilton Navy GMT


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I was just going to say the same thing, I payed $260 for mine in Canada from a B&M.


 


  You guys are lucky with those prices.


----------



## mutabor

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> You guys are lucky with those prices.


 

 That is why I often buy clothes, electronics etc. from american online stores and Ebay. Even with delivery expenses ( in average around $50 depending on weight and size) they are still cheaper than where I live.


----------



## Somnambulist

I work in a data centre and frequently have to go into the tech halls where I can't take my phone, so I really need a watch but want something dead minimalist. The Fuelband is pretty nice, but given it only comes in small/medium/large, requires recharging regularly and it seems majorly overkill when I just want something to tell the time...
  
  Quote: 





mutabor said:


> What do you think about new Nike Fuelband $150? I don't care about steps or whatever measurements but I like the Zen simplicity of the band as a watch.


----------



## beerguy0

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Have you considered the new Timex watches? They're definitely on my rader.  http://www.amazon.com/Timex-T2N699DH-Intelligent-Quartz-Stainless/dp/B0053EXK78/ref=sr_1_258?s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1325020834&sr=1-258


 

 I just bought this Timex watch, and just noticed that the minute dial of the chronograph has the numbering screwed up! The number sequence goes 1,3,6,8,9 instead of 1,3,5,7,9 as shown in the photo. According to this watch forum, Timex has recalled this watch. There is absolutely no mention of this model on the Timex website, not even an owners manual. Amazon no longer shows it in stock.
   
  So, is this a collectors item, or just a screwed up watch? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
http://forums.watchuseek.com/f71/inverted-jenny-timex-602527.html  (I love the inverted Jenny reference
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## grokit

They might have changed the numbering to make it "more accurate"


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





beerguy0 said:


> I just bought this Timex watch, and just noticed that the minute dial of the chronograph has the numbering screwed up! The number sequence goes 1,3,6,8,9 instead of 1,3,5,7,9 as shown in the photo. According to this watch forum, Timex has recalled this watch. There is absolutely no mention of this model on the Timex website, not even an owners manual. Amazon no longer shows it in stock.
> 
> So, is this a collectors item, or just a screwed up watch?
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's pretty hilarious. I say keep it.  But if you don't like this novelty factor you can probably email Timex and organise an exchange. I saw they released a new batch with correct numbers.


----------



## Evilcalyptic

Sorry i dont have real pics! in quwait with no camera

I have had this edifice for about 3 years, i love this model its virtually indestructable, sapphire glass and tungstan! its also very pretty





Edifice EFX-510 BK


----------



## beerguy0

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> That's pretty hilarious. I say keep it.  But if you don't like this novelty factor you can probably email Timex and organise an exchange. I saw they released a new batch with correct numbers.


 

 There is a certain delicious irony in having "Intelligent Quartz" along side the incorrect numbering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'll probably wind up keeping it, but I'll definitely be contacting Timex, if for no other reason than the giggle factor.


----------



## ianmedium

I agree, I love things like this, there is no way it would be going back if it was mine!


----------



## beerguy0

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I agree, I love things like this, there is no way it would be going back if it was mine!


 


  Youtube video showing the flyback chronograph feature. The watch in the video has the screwed up dial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7zqd-jqy_s


----------



## RyanA

I've never bothered taking pictures. But I wear a Sinn 556 most days. I like the combination of dial and hands. It also has decent water resistance while not terribly thick, and uses a ubiquitous movement. Other times I wear a cheap Casio hunting/fishing timer with a vibration alarm.


----------



## ianmedium

Well, completely by surprise today I became a Rolex owner again! It all happened so fast I only had time to take one picture, more to follow!

I must say I missed Rolex when I sold my Milgauss and Explorer 1 more than I cared to admit. There is something about Rolex, I think it is the sense of engineering on ones wrist.
As a teenager I used to gaze longingly in the local jewellers window at Rolexes and Cartier's in particular. Four models always stood out for me The Cartier Tank, Cartier Galbee, Rolex Yellow gold Day Date and the Rolex Air-King.

And so I re-enter Rolex ownership with the Air-King. An understated watch and I believe the model that has been in production for the longest time at Rolex. I am so happy and it compliments my two Cartier's perfectly, all I have to do now is get a Day Date and then all those teenage dreams will have come true!

The dial.


----------



## rasmushorn

That is a very nice Air King you have yourself there!!!


----------



## ianmedium

Thank you! Here some pictures I took this morning!


----------



## rasmushorn

If I ever wanted to start wearing Rolex this would probably be what I would consider first.


----------



## bhd812

Buying the Milgauss and living with it after has changed my opinion of what every watch should be. The use of it from t-shirt and jeans to a full tux, and the timing adjustment twice a year for hour ahead/back. When people ask my opinion of a good watch and I tell them for a few grand go for a Role they think it is the brand why I tell them, and that is the last reason to me why. Amazing watches!


----------



## nick n

Anyone familiar with this particular JWB / Jowissa model? I have been unable to find anything figured it was worth a shot in here.
  Front face has Date window , De Luxe, JWB Jowissa, 17 jewels. All I can see on the backing is JWB Special De Luxe 7121.74. As you can tell I am new to the whole watch thing.
  Going to have it serviced either way as it was my great Uncle's. Thanks for anything. Sorry about the pictures the camera is not cooperating today.


----------



## ianmedium

bhd812 said:


> Buying the Milgauss and living with it after has changed my opinion of what every watch should be. The use of it from t-shirt and jeans to a full tux, and the timing adjustment twice a year for hour ahead/back. When people ask my opinion of a good watch and I tell them for a few grand go for a Role they think it is the brand why I tell them, and that is the last reason to me why. Amazing watches!




You hit the nail on the head. It has nothing to do with the name and everything to do with the fact that a Rolex watch is way more than the sum of its parts!


----------



## Aevum

My favorite rolex is still the Explorer II. but i feel the new 42mm might be too big.


----------



## carm

I have never thought that the weight of a watch could bother anyone...

 Apparently it does bother me. Wearing it for more than 8 hours and my arm is tired. I think I should hit gym, grow some muscle.

 Ha ha, now I get it why its called Seamaster, lol.

 Here are some pictures from auction: http://www.ebay.com/itm/160709309805


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

My watch:


----------



## Aevum

A Hamilton navy GMT AirRace if anyone is wondering.
   
  One of the best Price/quality watches on the market and my 2nd favorite GMT after the Explorer II.


----------



## 129207

Does anyone in here have a Panerai/Marina Militare homage by either Manbushije, Jackson Tse, Getat or another manufacturer? I'm looking into getting a nice 44mm homage with custom strap, dial and lume. Looking for something that won't fall apart without having to shell out for a true Panerai.


----------



## ianmedium

I had one of the manbushiji ones for while, got it in 2009 , I gave it to a friend as I lost interst in big watches, it was one of the 1950 clones
.
I was really impressed with the quality and my friend still has it, keeps great time and has had no issues with it. I think though if I got another I would get one from getat simply because he offers such a wide choice of customizing .

Funny thing, showed mie to a friend who collects PAM's he was not at all happy as he thought the quality and finish a little too close to Panerai! I looked at his ones and came to the same conclusion... Not at all impressed with the ral thing! Oh yes, factoid. All tha money spent on a Panerai you would hint they would make the box in Europe but no.. Guess where. Clue, not to far from where the clones are made!


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I had one of the manbushiji ones for while, got it in 2009 , I gave it to a friend as I lost interst in big watches, it was one of the 1950 clones
> .
> I was really impressed with the quality and my friend still has it, keeps great time and has had no issues with it. I think though if I got another I would get one from getat simply because he offers such a wide choice of customizing .
> Funny thing, showed mie to a friend who collects PAM's he was not at all happy as he thought the quality and finish a little too close to Panerai! I looked at his ones and came to the same conclusion... Not at all impressed with the ral thing! Oh yes, factoid. All tha money spent on a Panerai you would hint they would make the box in Europe but no.. Guess where. Clue, not to far from where the clones are made!


 

 Thanks for the info! Getat does look like the best option right now. So many awesome combinations possible! Check this out:


----------



## ianmedium

The top one for me is the one, I love matt Ti cases on these watches. For some reason shiny does not work with the tool/dive watch image I feel. I love the sandwich dial as well. Word of warning. the 1950 is a stunning looking watch but it is huge, wears much bigger than the 47mm size and i just found it too big, I have 7.5" wrist. The 44 though still big looks more in proportion I feel. Also. I would get a manual wind if possible as it is a lovely movement and ultra reliable but I am not sure if that fits in the 44mm case.


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I had one of the manbushiji ones for while, got it in 2009 , I gave it to a friend as I lost interst in big watches, it was one of the 1950 clones
> .
> I was really impressed with the quality and my friend still has it, keeps great time and has had no issues with it. I think though if I got another I would get one from getat simply because he offers such a wide choice of customizing .
> Funny thing, showed mie to a friend who collects PAM's he was not at all happy as he thought the quality and finish a little too close to Panerai! I looked at his ones and came to the same conclusion... Not at all impressed with the ral thing! Oh yes, factoid. All tha money spent on a Panerai you would hint they would make the box in Europe but no.. Guess where. Clue, not to far from where the clones are made!


 


  You don't wear the box, I rather wear a real Panerai then a cheap clone....
   
   
  Then again we talked about this before in this thread so...haha


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> The top one for me is the one, I love matt Ti cases on these watches. For some reason shiny does not work with the tool/dive watch image I feel. I love the sandwich dial as well. Word of warning. the 1950 is a stunning looking watch but it is huge, wears much bigger than the 47mm size and i just found it too big, I have 7.5" wrist. The 44 though still big looks more in proportion I feel. Also. I would get a manual wind if possible as it is a lovely movement and ultra reliable but I am not sure if that fits in the 44mm case.


 

 Jackson Tse has a "mini fiddy". A 44mm case resembling the 1950. I have 7" wrists so I'm not going any bigger than 44.  I really like the top one as well. I love those matt, Destro look cases. I don't care about not wearing a real Panerai. I have no interest in the brand, I just dig the design. I'd never wear a replica Hamilton or Portugese or something but I have no problem with a homage Panerai.


----------



## bhd812

Homage is a glorified word for fake, clone, replica.  As far as not having interest in the brand but liking the design is like saying a robber doesnt care about you personally, he just digged your items he took from your house. Militare Marina is a trade mark of Panerai, the backed off hour markers, the crown protecter and case design (sides and lug ends) are also trade marks. Point is don't support the thief, don't be a fake yourself.


----------



## ianmedium

Hmm, I think your being a bit harsh, look how many watches out there by Seiko and other brands look almost identical to certain Rolex models. Gold dress watches all look so similar as well or Citizens tank watches resemble JLC reverso's remarkably. I agree though with the Mariana Militare. I personally would go for the clean dial version but then again I don't like Panerai anyway. I remember getting mine as I liked the look at the time but it did not suite me so gave it away. Mine was a sterile dial.

Point is though Panerai has a distinctive look it has also stolen design clues with it's cushion case model so it is not entirely innocent using your logic and could be called a robber as well!


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





bhd812 said:


> Homage is a glorified word for fake, clone, replica.  As far as not having interest in the brand but liking the design is like saying a robber doesnt care about you personally, he just digged your items he took from your house. (...) Point is don't support the thief, don't be a fake yourself.


 

 Ah, you just proclaimed, matter of factly, that every individual that wears a homage watch is associated with crime and that they _themselves_ are fake. Noted. Imprudent opinions really are like venereal diseases aren't they? More and more people seem the have them. 

 See, I learned some people deliberately choose to see the world only in black and white. This is supposed to help them cope with the overwhelming magnitude of choices and possibilities in everyday reality. Ofcourse, we all do what we need to to make the world appear a little bit less complex, I understand that like no other. A flexible mind is a joy forever though and the best paintings are in shades of grey. Point is: _thinking_ comes before _typing_. 
   
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> I agree though with the Mariana Militare. I personally would go for the clean dial version but then again I don't like Panerai anyway. I remember getting mine as I liked the look at the time but it did not suite me so gave it away. Mine was a sterile dial.


 

 I'm opting for a sterile as well. Not out of principle but just because I think the dial looks cluttered otherwise. I'm still not too sure about the dial itself though. I'm torn between a stealth dial with black numerals and a black dial with white Superlume numerals. I am like my new best friend bhd812 in that regard. Too many options confuse me.


----------



## ianmedium

negakinu said:


> Ah, you just proclaimed, matter of factly, that every individual that wears a homage watch is associated with crime and that they _themselves_ are fake. Noted. Imprudent opinions really are like venereal diseases aren't they? More and more people seem the have them.
> 
> See, I learned some people deliberately choose to see the world only in black and white. This is supposed to help them cope with the overwhelming magnitude of choices and possibilities in everyday reality. Ofcourse, we all do what we need to to make the world appear a little bit less complex, I understand that like no other. A flexible mind is a joy forever though and the best paintings are in shades of grey. Point is: _thinking_ comes before _typing_.
> 
> ...




Oh I miss Europe! I am glad i am moving back this year. Only a European could have given that kind of Answer!


----------



## Graphicism

What do you guys think about these watches from [size=small]Grävenwiesbach, Germany... [/size]I particularly like the bold look with thick leather strap.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I dont like any watch without a sapphire crystal


----------



## music_man

sapphire is more scratch resistant. less shatter resistant. sapphire is not a mark of quality. old rolexes had plastic crystals and are highly sought after now. a real dive watch, for actually diving should have a mineral crystal. also, when i bang my 70 grand patek into a wall and it shatters i look pretty stupid. me personally i am more likely to break a crystal than scratch one. a good balance is like hardlex.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





graphicism said:


> What do you guys think about these watches from [size=small]Grävenwiesbach, Germany... [/size]I particularly like the bold look with thick leather strap.


 


  They look great. I never knew that brand / company but they have some great looking timepieces at great prices it seems.


----------



## Aevum

i would beware, it reeks of hagen dasz...
   
  Let me explain, in 1961 a jewish polish couple from the bronx established a ice cream company, but since they wanted to stand out they made up a name that sounded fancy and scandinavian. hence hagen dasz. So you had a cheap local product that could use its fancy name to give it an advantage in the market.
   
  In the last few years a new trend in watches has showed up called the germanoasian watches and it goes like this.
  1- Set up a shop in a european country like germany, Italy, france etc...
  2- Get cheap unbranded chinese watches
  3- Print a european sounding name on them
  4- Advertise yourself as a european brand avoiding at all costs the need to mention the original source of the watch
  5- Profit.
   
  Some brands like Zodiac (part of the fossil group) have even gone as far as buying chinese movements, mainly the Semag CL-888 which is a Seagull ST-16 movement finished in switzerland so swiss made can be printed on it.


----------



## floydfan33

My new big chunk of titanium.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





floydfan33 said:


> My new big chunk of titanium.


 


  Does that really say "1000m"?


----------



## music_man

i was out of town. went into a shop that had a billboard on the road for this. i never heard of it before. i hope i did not make a mistake. i am guessing i am an idiot that i never heard of it before. the man explained about it and it looked nice so i got it. i can see at least i paid a fair price.
   
  edit: holy smokes is that the same kind of watch in the post above? man, that's an eery coincidence.


----------



## AudioSonus

This thread piqued my interest in watches.
  Although probably a bit too "dressy" for university use, and also the fact that the timepiece will be slightly larger than recommended for my wrist size, I will probably get an Orient in a few months.
  I hate you all for making me spend more than I already do in audio haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Glad I'm only planning to get one watch and no more ... Hopefully


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





audiosonus said:


> This thread piqued my interest in watches.
> Although probably a bit too "dressy" for university use, and also the fact that the timepiece will be slightly larger than recommended for my wrist size, I will probably get the Orient CDB05001B in a few months.


 

 Great choice! I must admit I'm not a huge Orient fan, haven't seen a single design that really stood out, but this is one of their nicer ones.


----------



## AudioSonus

Haha thanks. I'm very picky when it comes to aesthetics, and I think this model looks great at a reasonable price.
  I love the exhibition back so if say a firned wanted to look at it, they could be amazed at the mechanism from the front AND the back hehe.
  Open-heart watches and tourbillon style watches look the best IMO.
  Very unique, but still classy.
   
  To me, the open-heart design gives a glance into the beautiful way _real_ watches work, and allows the viewer to have a sense of appreciation.


----------



## floydfan33

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Does that really say "1000m"?


 


  It really does......that's OK my Benarus Meg 3 says 2500M : )


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





floydfan33 said:


> It really does......that's OK my Benarus Meg 3 says 2500M : )


 


  Well... I guess that would come in handy on the days you decide to embark on a stroll towards the center of the earth.


----------



## floydfan33

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Well... I guess that would come in handy on the days you decide to embark on a stroll towards the center of the earth.


 


  No, that would be this one..............


----------



## AudioSonus

Does that middle button activate a protective force field? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





floydfan33 said:


> No, that would be this one..............


----------



## sipsik

can anyone recognize this brand or model?


----------



## Aevum

It looks like a white skagen being worn upside down.


----------



## Brimstone

Deep Blue Master 2K
  Swiss ETA 2824 Automatic Movement
  2000M WR


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





brimstone said:


> Deep Blue Master 2K
> Swiss ETA 2824 Automatic Movement
> 2000M WR


 


  Wow, I can only say wow. Have been loking for a bday present for myself, maybe I have just found one.


----------



## floydfan33

Helson Blackbeard........aaarghhhh!


----------



## CEE TEE

Quote: 





audiosonus said:


> This thread piqued my interest in watches.
> Although probably a bit too "dressy" for university use, and also the fact that the timepiece will be slightly larger than recommended for my wrist size, I will probably get the Orient CDB05001B in a few months.


 
   
  I've got an Orient and the Orient watches that I have seen in person (3) have been very well executed/finished and a good value.  (You can see a pic of one in my albums, I'm sure.)


----------



## AudioSonus

I only found photos of a Seiko with a blue dial.
   

   
  What strap is that? Looks quite nice.
  
  Quote: 





cee tee said:


> I've got an Orient and the Orient watches that I have seen in person (3) have been very well executed/finished and a good value.  (You can see a pic of one in my albums, I'm sure.)


----------



## CEE TEE

^That's the stock deployment strap that came with the SARB065 "Cocktail Time".
   
  Oops, thought I had my Orient in my default album but don't see it.  Already posted a pic in this thread but will re-post for you later tonight!


----------



## 129207

Got a nice strap for my Alpha Titanium Pilot! Watchgecko grey NATO with light grey stripes and brushed hardware.


----------



## CEE TEE

^Hey, wow...that's nice!  You've also got an anechoic chamber design in your Alpha!
   
  That Alpha has an interesting crown too. 
   
  I forgot to repost a pic of my Orient with the same guilloche last night for AudioSonus:


----------



## rasmushorn

This watch looks great with that strap! 
  
  Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Got a nice strap for my Alpha Titanium Pilot! Watchgecko grey NATO with light grey stripes and brushed hardware.


----------



## 129207

cee tee said:


> ^Hey, wow...that's nice!  You've also got an anechoic chamber design in your Alpha!
> 
> That Alpha has an interesting crown too.
> 
> I forgot to repost a pic of my Orient with the same guilloche last night for AudioSonus:


 


 I'm a sucker for intricate dial patters!  That's a nice Orient. 
   
   
  Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> This watch looks great with that strap!


 
   
  Thanks! I tried a couple but settled on this one. A black strap didn't look right at all. It's really hard to match a strap to the case. Even with this current strap it's still not a perfect match.


----------



## Blurr

My Uhrkraft aircop mechanical.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





floydfan33 said:


> Helson Blackbeard........aaarghhhh!


 

 Brilliant!! Love it.
   
   
  @ Blurr... what is the movement in that Uhrkraft? Looks like my old Zenith HW (?).
   
  @ CEE TEE... really like that Orient dial. You didn't bring that with you for the meet??


----------



## CEE TEE

^Hey, @shane55!  Actually I was wearing my SARB065 Seiko.  But I posted the Orient before, just re-posted for the member that was looking at Orient.
   
  Probably getting this one next, it has a VERY black face with extremely crisp and contrasty lume on it:


----------



## Blurr

@Shane55 I think its based off of a valjoux, don't remember which one, the site won't mention which movement they used.
   
  edit: After some searching, its a Venus 175 clone, used in older breitlings chronomats. 
http://www.watchtime.net/uhren/uhr-kraft/aircop/edelstahl
http://forums.watchuseek.com/f15/chronomat-questions-29262.html


----------



## AudioSonus

Thanks CEE-TEE.
  We have um ... different tastes hehe


----------



## CEE TEE

No problemo!  I'll keep an eye out for what you find...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Quote: 





audiosonus said:


> Thanks CEE-TEE.
> We have um ... different tastes hehe


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





cee tee said:


> ^Hey, @shane55!  Actually I was wearing my SARB065 Seiko.  But I posted the Orient before, just re-posted for the member that was looking at Orient.
> 
> Probably getting this one next, it has a VERY black face with extremely crisp and contrasty lume on it:


 

 I am looking at the EXACT same watch as a spartan/military/do everything/fall asleep with it/beater watch. I wish it came in a PVD version though. I'm looking at this one too:


----------



## Blurr

My quartz Maurice Lacroix Siras.


----------



## CEE TEE

^Hey, @negakinu: I like that other Citizen too!  Nice aesthetic...and functional.

   
  The Military Citizen is really nice in person.  (Shoot, now I want both.)
   
  I'll take my time and look forward to them.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





cee tee said:


> ^Hey, @negakinu: I like that other Citizen too!  Nice aesthetic...and functional.
> 
> 
> The Military Citizen is really nice in person.  (Shoot, now I want both.)
> ...


 


  The product number is Citizen AW0015-08EE


----------



## hyogen

Not sure how well TAG watches are received here.  I was always a watch enthusiast--but not necessarily a high end watch enthusiast.  I've always liked G-shocks, certain Fossil/Diesel growing up--always admired my dad's Seiko diver's watch.  I personally couldn't be more proud of this one.  It was a wedding gift from my wonderful mother-in-law and it was exactly what I wanted (I picked it out--I was looking for an automatic TAG Heuer, blue face with sapphire crystal, diver's style...Never dreamed of having such a fine watch, much less my amazing wife/and in-laws.  I hope it lasts me forever--or until I can at least give it to my son for a significant birthday/graduation.  The Caliber 5 movement is not their highest end, but it keeps time reasonably well.  
   
  Made a video of it to one of my favorite tracks...hehe.  This was when I didn't have a tripod for my camera -_-


----------



## jh4db536

i settled with this since the other one was too flashy.
  ]


----------



## hyogen

Quote: 





hyogen said:


> Not sure how well TAG watches are received here.  I was always a watch enthusiast--but not necessarily a high end watch enthusiast.  I've always liked G-shocks, certain Fossil/Diesel growing up--always admired my dad's Seiko diver's watch.  I personally couldn't be more proud of this one.  It was a wedding gift from my wonderful mother-in-law and it was exactly what I wanted (I picked it out--I was looking for an automatic TAG Heuer, blue face with sapphire crystal, diver's style...Never dreamed of having such a fine watch, much less my amazing wife/and in-laws.  I hope it lasts me forever--or until I can at least give it to my son for a significant birthday/graduation.  The Caliber 5 movement is not their highest end, but it keeps time reasonably well.
> 
> Made a video of it to one of my favorite tracks...hehe.  This was when I didn't have a tripod for my camera -_-


 
  a couple pics of it when I got it.




   
  check out my "animated" vid if you haven't already--a real tribute to watches in general, i think


----------



## mutabor

Quote: 





hyogen said:


> I personally couldn't be more proud of this one.  It was a wedding gift from my wonderful mother-in-law and it was exactly what I wanted (I picked it out--I was looking for an automatic TAG Heuer, blue face with sapphire crystal, diver's style...Never dreamed of having such a fine watch, much less my amazing wife/and in-laws.


 

  Well you got a nice wife and then a nice watch. That is soooo unfair!


----------



## hyogen

Quote: 





mutabor said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 hehe...believe me, the first 27 years of my life felt incredibly unfair to me--just got blessed recently.


----------



## youngngray

Quote: 





hyogen said:


> hehe...believe me, the first 27 years of my life felt incredibly unfair to me--just got blessed recently.


 


  The wife or the watch?


----------



## 129207

Just purchased this wonderful Pulsar RAF military chronograph:
   


 41mm, 100m, Seiko quartz, 20mm strap. 


  

   
  It's the civilian version since the RAF-issued are priced at a premium. Product nr. PJN305. Bought it new from a UK Ebay seller for about 80 EURO, $105. Stoked!


----------



## ianmedium

that Pulsar looks beautiful. Always loved Pulsars.

This should be with me tomorrow. I don't normally go for big watches unless the size is relevant to function and with a 1000m depth rating this one is!


----------



## El_Doug

are you wearing it outside of a hard-shell diving suit!? 
  
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> that Pulsar looks beautiful. Always loved Pulsars.
> This should be with me tomorrow. I don't normally go for big watches unless the size is relevant to function and with a 1000m depth rating this one is!


----------



## Aevum

That watch has an interesting system. usualy the botons are connected to levers which go in to the actual movement, so most chronos can not be operated under water out of risk of flooding the movement.
   
  But Breitling implemented a system where the pushers are connected to a magnetic system which allows the bottons to operate without direct contact.
   
  The idea is that the system allows the external bottons to move an internal botton without direct physical contact. which means that the chrono can be operated underwater without any major risk to the movement.
   
  Add to that the ETA thermoline movement which is a thermocompensated quartz. normal quartz watches lose or gain 15 seconds a month, that movement is compensated to lose or gain 15 seconds a year.


----------



## ianmedium

Aveum, you have it spot on sir. I must admit I don't think I will ever use it's depth rating in real life but I appreciate it's engineering and those magnetic pushers are a wonderful thing. Also, reading the manual it has the ability to completely re-set the hands so that the old thing of Quartz hands not lining up with the markers is a thing of the past. Must say as well despite it's size and weight it is very comfortable on the wrist I will be getting a Brown Breitling calf strap for it this weekend to ring the changes as well!

Here is a quick wrist shot I took this afternoon!


----------



## Aevum

tip if you want to put leather on it.
   
  Get only the official buckle or deployant and then get the leather itself off hirsh or some other good manufacturer. official leather straps are horribly overpriced and rarly worth it.
   
  My zenith has a original zenith buckle but a hirsch duke for the rest.


----------



## ianmedium

Thanks Aevum. The strap is actually being given to me by a friend. He purchased it last year for his Breitling, wore it once and exchanged the watch for another at his dealer and the dealer did no want the strap as it had been worn!

But when this one wears out I saw a lovely hand made one for $130, apparently they are wonderfully made.

Here is the link, if you scroll down you will see the one made for Breitling.
http://www.jabbastraps.blogspot.ca/

Oh yes. I have it on good authority from a friend who works for Omega (she builds the Tourbillions for them) that their OEM straps are made by hirsch! Would not surprise me if a great many other Swiss brands do the same. I know a great many straps used by Cartier are made in Austria.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Here is the link, if you scroll down you will see the one made for Breitling.
> http://www.jabbastraps.blogspot.ca/


 
   
  Those are some of the best looking straps I've ever seen... Too bad they're so expensive. Most of my watches are <$250 affordables so it wouldn't make a lot of sense strapping a $150 strap on 'em.


----------



## Graphicism

I agree, great looking straps but overpriced. They have almost identical genuine calf-leather straps on ebay priced $30-50 shipped from Hong Kong, I ordered one a week back and will post pics once it arrives.


----------



## noxa

I just got a Sinn U1 sdr as my new daily wearer, it's built like a tank.


----------



## mikop

I've been meaning to pick it up for a long time... and after seeing it here, I knew I needed to make it  happen.
   
   

   
  Classy


----------



## Szadzik

Starting to think about getting a nice watch as a present to myself for getting the new job. Something within $3000 like Breitling (may not be enough for one), Omega, Tag or something like that.
   
  So far I have found these: 
   
Tag Heuer Link Caliber S 
   
Tag Heuer Link Caliber 5
   
  What do you guys think?


----------



## mikop

I don't know enough about watches to give you advice on the quality of its movement etc.... but since they are so personal, you really can't go wrong going with a watch that is pleasing to your eyes and give you that happy feeling wearing it, especially if it is your first nice watch.
   
  I am partial to Omega so that's what i would go with.  I am not feeling the rounded edges of the Tag you linked, but that's just me.  
   
  Congrat on the new job. I should put myself on the market...  need some stimulus to put an IWC around my wrist


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





mikop said:


> I don't know enough about watches to give you advice on the quality of its movement etc.... but since they are so personal, you really can't go wrong going with a watch that is pleasing to your eyes and give you that happy feeling wearing it, especially if it is your first nice watch.
> 
> I am partial to Omega.  I am not feeling the rounded edges of the Tag you linked, but that's just me.
> 
> Congrat on the new job. I should put myself on the market...  need some stimulus to put an IWC on my wrist


 


   
  I looked at Omega, but the only one I found interesting was the Seamaster Aqua Terra Annual Calendar and it is waaaay out of my budget 
   
  http://www.omegawatches.com/gents/seamaster/aqua-terra-annual-calendar/23110432206001


----------



## HK47

Just bought a Haas & Cie watch, because it looked sexy as hell and was cheap. Should not have done that, cause now i watch (hurr durr) for some real, mechanical watches that looks good. 
 Too bad these are either ugly as hell, or expensive as hell. And i'm a student so i can't afford that. Especially not now. 
   

 A few really bad pics. I'm just hoping it won't break down in a year or something, but it wasn't that expensive and it was bought purely for aesthetics so what can i hope for.


 I'm very restricted about watches.. either they're awesome and i love them, or they look like ****, there's no middle about it for me.. that makes it hella hard to find attractive watches to attractive prices.. whilst being good watches.


 Orin and Mido seem to be good for that, still too expensive for me now but hell, something for later..


----------



## upstateguy

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> I looked at Omega, but the only one I found interesting was the Seamaster Aqua Terra Annual Calendar and it is waaaay out of my budget
> 
> http://www.omegawatches.com/gents/seamaster/aqua-terra-annual-calendar/23110432206001


 


  Never liked the arrow hand.... but I like Omegas
   
   
*click to see detail*


----------



## Graphicism

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> Starting to think about getting a nice watch as a present to myself for getting the new job. Something within $3000 like Breitling (may not be enough for one), Omega, Tag or something like that.
> 
> So far I have found these:
> 
> ...


 

 I quite like Caliber 5, automatic mechanical... I wouldn't pay more than a couple hundred for a battery operated watch.


----------



## hyogen

Did out catch the vid and pics of my caliber 5 from the previous page?


----------



## Brimstone

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> Starting to think about getting a nice watch as a present to myself for getting the new job. Something within $3000 like Breitling (may not be enough for one), Omega, Tag or something like that.
> 
> So far I have found these:
> 
> ...


 

 If I was going to spend that much, and I have, I wouldn't get a quartz.  That is my personal opinion and I know that some folks love high end quartz watches.  I think Tag makes some nice looking watches, but it is a lower tier brand and I don't think that I would spend more than $1k for a Tag.
   
  I would get something that I loved with a COSC mechanical movement and preferably an "in house" movement meaning that the watch company actually made the movement themselves and didn't just stick an ETA movement in the watch.  A big part of the allure of watches, for me, is the intricacies of the movements and the ability to measure time so precisely mechanically.
   
  Spend some time over on the Watchuseek forums and you will find lots of pictures and advice on brands.  You may also want to consider a gently used watch.  You can pick up a very nice watch for less than you can buy at retail.  I have bought and sold several on the Watchuseek forums with great success.  Just make sure you check references on the person you are buying from and inspect the watch closely.
   
http://forums.watchuseek.com/forum.php
   
  Here is a link to a great search tool for used watches:
http://www.watchrecon.com/


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





brimstone said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Interesting ideas about Caliber S. I thought it was a hybrid one and not a quartz-only. I know watchuseek. 
   
   
  For the money I want to spend I am not going to get a Breitling, not enough money. Omega does not have ANYTHING interesting in my price brackets. 
   
  Any other brands you can recommend?


----------



## ianmedium

Just to let you know the caliber S is not a high end quartz. To qualify as a high end quartz it has to have an accuracy of less than 20 seconds a year. To be honest I am not a fan of TAG, they tend to be very over priced for what you get.

The list price for one of the TAG's you show is $3300. If you shop around you can get a Breitling colt for less than that. Far better build quality and the B73 super quartz movement that is in my Avenger Seawolf Chrono.

To be honest forget what people say about not spending this sort of money on a quartz for in truth the sort of mechanical movements one will get in this price range are very ordinary tarted up ETA automatics. Nothing wrong with them but if you want something that is interesting horologically speaking then any of the ETA thermocompensated quartz movements beat the rather mundane mechanical movements into a cocked hat!

For instance, in the case of the B73 movement which is in fact an ETA flatline thermocompensated movement 251.232 you have 27 jewels, 5 motors, a hand synching facility so that if the hands ever go out of alignment then you can realign them. Accuracy that Breitling quotes is +/-15 seconds a year but in truth most owners record times around the +8 seconds a year. The chrono measures to 1/10 of a second and there is also a split seconds function. It is a very sophisticated movement.

Hope that helps. If you are determined to get a TAG then please, try to get one slightly used as the value of them tank hugely!

Oh yes, All breitling quartz movements are COSC rated and at the price point your looking at you would be hard pressed to find any in house movement in a Swiss watch. You would have to go to Seiko for that if you wanted new. I have to say as well having been fortunate to have owned a number of well known Swiss brands the whole in house movement thing is a bit of nonsense really, unless your going to Patek prices. Having said that, though most people knock the brand the most accurate mechanical movement in house watch i own is a Rolex, and I have had several and non have been worse than +1 or 2 seconds a day. Compare that to the ETA movement in my old Brietling cockpit which was supposed to be COSC which never bettered +15 seconds a day which is why I chose the Superquartz breitling over the mechanical equivalent 

To be fair to Breitling though they do now have an in house movement which is meant to be much better in accuracy but it is much more expensive

At this price point I would seriously look at good internet dealers. I got my Avenger from Bernard watch in Austin Texas. The retail for my watch with tax is just over 5K but they mine on sale for 3K. It was purchased by a collector but never worn (still had the protective plastic on it) he took the tumble in devaluation and I got a new watch!

They have a colt quartz for sale at the moment for $2395
http://www.bernardwatch.com/watch/BRT1620

I have no connection to them other than very happy customer!


----------



## Brimstone

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> Interesting ideas about Caliber S. I thought it was a hybrid one and not a quartz-only. I know watchuseek.
> 
> 
> For the money I want to spend I am not going to get a Breitling, not enough money. Omega does not have ANYTHING interesting in my price brackets.
> ...


 

 What about a Speedmaster? Lots of history (worn on the moon) and a great looking watch.  It can be casual or dressy depending on the strap/bracelet.

   
http://www.omegawatches.com/gents/speedmaster/professional-moonwatch


----------



## Brimstone

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Just to let you know the caliber S is not a high end quartz.


 


  I didn't mean to imply that the Caliber S was a high end quartz.  I was just trying to say that there are some fine quartz timepieces and I don't want to offend those that like them.


----------



## ianmedium

No worries Brimstone, you did not offend mate.

The speedmaster is an all time classic. I met with a buddy yesterday who has one. Here is a picture of mine and his together.


----------



## Graphicism

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Just to let you know the caliber S is not a high end quartz. To qualify as a high end quartz it has to have an accuracy of less than 20 seconds a year. To be honest I am not a fan of TAG, they tend to be very over priced for what you get.


 

 Personally accuracy over a year is a mute point, I have a $100 G-shock atomic that is bang on every day but this isn't a 'watch'. A watch for me is something you have to wind up every day, a piece of mechanical engineering with no battery in sight.


----------



## ianmedium

graphicism said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i think your unique in your thoughts as to what a watch is then.

This is the Oxford English dictionary's definition of a watch.

"noun
1.a small timepiece worn typically on a strap on one’s wrist"


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





brimstone said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Yep, a Speedmaster may be one of my choices. I looked at another one:
   
  http://www.omegawatches.com/gents/speedmaster/day-date/32205000
   
   
  I looked at Longines' website. Are they any good?


  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Just to let you know the caliber S is not a high end quartz. To qualify as a high end quartz it has to have an accuracy of less than 20 seconds a year. To be honest I am not a fan of TAG, they tend to be very over priced for what you get.
> 
> The list price for one of the TAG's you show is $3300. If you shop around you can get a Breitling colt for less than that. Far better build quality and the B73 super quartz movement that is in my Avenger Seawolf Chrono.
> 
> ...


 


  I am not horologically interested in it. I am not going to become a watchmaker to buy a watch . I am interested in it having a good mechanism and be wll built. Nice looking is a very important thing too, of course.


----------



## ianmedium

You just cancelled your first argument with the second one! I was not suggesting you become a watchmaker, you asked about quality and good watches. I have had a lot of experience in this field and was passing on watches that have what you want. A good mechanism, well made and look nice, though what you think looks nice is not quantifiable!

If your wanting a good watch then it pays to be interested in horology so that you make sure you get a good watch! Not doing so explains why mediocre companies such as TAG can push out plastic movement quartz watches for thousands of dollars!

My suggestion, go get a Timex. Accurate, dependable, well made, fits all your requirements!

Good luck in your quest!


----------



## Brimstone

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> I looked at Longines' website. Are they any good?


 

 Longines is a part of the Swatch Group.  Swatch owns several watch brands, including Omega.  I would put Longines on the same brand marketing level as Tag.  They make some beautiful watches and will tend to use ETA automatic movements.  ETA is also owned by the Swatch Group.  I personally like several Longines and think that they offer value in that market niche.  As an entry level watch, I think you would be happy with their products.


----------



## mikop

Longines is consider "high range" brand in The Swatch Group while Omega is consider a luxury/prestige brand
   
  I kind of like Longines for the silliest reason.
   
  1. I think its name in chinese is very romantic 
   
  2.Her  
   
   
  Fortunately, they are not too expensive so I will likely pick one up if I ever cared to go through their list of watches to find one I like..  I believe they mostly use ETA movement? Not sure, my interest in them are purely silly/marketing 
   
  Anyway, I think it is pretty clear, with your budget of $3000 or so, Omega should really be considered both for its brand image and the quality of their watches.  If you find that speedmaster day-date pleasing to your eyes, I would say go for it.  Omega is just much stronger brand than Tag imo.


----------



## Aevum

Depends on what you want.
   
  The speedmaster is an institution, the same 21600 VPH non hacking handwind only movement for years (well, they did change it a bit over the years).
   
  Now you have to decide if you want a tool, a jewel or a legacy piece.
   
  A tool chrono for that cash could only mean a SINN 756. hard as nails, anti magnetic, made from hardened steel. its going to outlast nuclear waste aslong as you have it serviced at the desires intervals.
  A jewel chrono ?, the brietling is nice but they are a bit flashy and from what i´ve seen they dont age well. apparently breitling never learned what scratch resistant means. but a  Heuer monaco or a Tudor Montecarlo heretige are fine watches with a 2894 modular chrono.
  or a Lord hamiton for 1200 bucks and keep the change for something else or another watch.
   
  the legacy pieces are the hardest to find, something that looks good and you can think about leaving to your kids. thats were the speedmaster might come in.
   
  Or you can go wildcard. Seikos are known for going to hell and back but still keep on marching. and the new 8R28 based antanas look amazing.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





aevum said:


> Depends on what you want.
> 
> The speedmaster is an institution, the same 21600 VPH non hacking handwind only movement for years (well, they did change it a bit over the years).
> 
> ...


 


  Speedmaster it will be probably. May be a bit over my budget, but I really like Speedmaster Professional. I will keep looking, but Omega seems the way to go.


  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> You just cancelled your first argument with the second one! I was not suggesting you become a watchmaker, you asked about quality and good watches. I have had a lot of experience in this field and was passing on watches that have what you want. A good mechanism, well made and look nice, though what you think looks nice is not quantifiable!
> 
> If your wanting a good watch then it pays to be interested in horology so that you make sure you get a good watch! Not doing so explains why mediocre companies such as TAG can push out plastic movement quartz watches for thousands of dollars!
> 
> ...


 


   
  Haha, I am not going to get a Timex. I have two Citizens and Timex is not on my list of prestigious brands. I want something that will last. Being a person not interested in horology I had no idea Tag was no good in this rage and that was the reason why I asked here.


----------



## Graphicism

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> i think your unique in your thoughts as to what a watch is then.
> This is the Oxford English dictionary's definition of a watch.
> "noun
> 1.a small timepiece worn typically on a strap on one’s wrist"


 

 You didn't have to go through the 'Oxford English dictionary' to tell me what a watch is. I'm simply saying if you want accuracy and something that will never fail you get a cheap atomic watch, if you want a 'time-piece' get something mechanical.


----------



## ianmedium

What your saying is that a time-piece has to be mechanical to derive horological pleasure or credibility and that simply is not the case! 

Ultimately there can be as much passion involved with a well designed and thought out quartz movement as there can be with mechanical. In fact spend $3000 on a new mechanical watch and your actually getting something rather boring and mundane in terms of movement in a mechanical watch where as if your into watches for more than statement of name or the delusion that a mechanical watch is the only "real" watch then you will appreciate all the avenues truly great horology offers.

You should check out the High accuracy section of watchuseek. a more fervent enthusiastic bunch of watch lovers I have yet to meet!

Now, I completely agree with your argument when it comes to watch companies like TAG or sadly Omega now chucking in plain old quartz movements and then charging multiple thousands of $$ for the privilege. I know it looks like I am having a go at TAG but to be honest they deserve that as if you do a little research you will find that in some of their quartz watches they take the wee wee even more by using a cheap plastic quartz movement in watches costing multiple thousands of dollars. Add mediocre case and bracelet quality and I simply could never recommend the brand.

Most of the Swiss watches costing upwards of $3500 or sometimes more have the same movements as in $600 automatic Tissot's or $900 Longines and for anyone who does not know I try desperately to move them to those two brands so as to save themselves a great deal of money. Usually the only difference in the ETA movement in a $600 Tissot and a $3000 TAG or other so called premium brand is the name stamped on the automatic rotor.


----------



## Graphicism

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> What your saying is that a time-piece has to be mechanical to derive horological pleasure or credibility and that simply is not the case!
> Ultimately there can be as much passion involved with a well designed and thought out quartz movement as there can be with mechanical. In fact spend $3000 on a new mechanical watch and your actually getting something rather boring and mundane in terms of movement in a mechanical watch where as if your into watches for more than statement of name or the delusion that a mechanical watch is the only "real" watch then you will appreciate all the avenues truly great horology offers.
> You should check out the High accuracy section of watchuseek. a more fervent enthusiastic bunch of watch lovers I have yet to meet!
> Now, I completely agree with your argument when it comes to watch companies like TAG or sadly Omega now chucking in plain old quartz movements and then charging multiple thousands of $$ for the privilege. I know it looks like I am having a go at TAG but to be honest they deserve that as if you do a little research you will find that in some of their quartz watches they take the wee wee even more by using a cheap plastic quartz movement in watches costing multiple thousands of dollars. Add mediocre case and bracelet quality and I simply could never recommend the brand.
> Most of the Swiss watches costing upwards of $3500 or sometimes more have the same movements as in $600 automatic Tissot's or $900 Longines and for anyone who does not know I try desperately to move them to those two brands so as to save themselves a great deal of money. Usually the only difference in the ETA movement in a $600 Tissot and a $3000 TAG or other so called premium brand is the name stamped on the automatic rotor.


 

 If you're spending thousands of dollars on a watch it doesn't matter what movement it has you're paying for the name, end of. I know a guy who is a buyer for a jewelry store; TAG, Movado, Breitling, Cartier, Panerai cost them low hundreds if it's battery driven and a little more if it's mechanical (auto) and go on to sell for upwards of $6,000. Precious materials aside; Gold, Diamonds etc the Jewelry business is all profit. Thinking one brand is more prestigious than another is an illusion.
   
  When I think Horology I think Clockwork. Sundials and clepsydras are good examples of ancient time-measuring instruments with the modern equivalence being a clockwork motor wound via a ratchet. A battery if not cheating is certainly cheap. I wouldn't think any horology aficionado would consider a battery driven device, and if so it's a divided community.
   
  I have a few battery driven watches like the previously mentioned atomic G-shock, this device also utilizes solar which I think useful and always refer to it for a precise time measurement. This hundred dollar watch will keep better time than a multi-thousand dollar [insert fancy name brand] watch but it isn't what I would consider a time-piece.


----------



## Aevum

well... yes and no.
   
  Its a small detail that some people dont get.
   
  Eta/Swatch deliver their 4 main products, the 2824-2, 7750, 2892 and 6497 in several grades.
   
  Starting from a basic to a top, each level has its own shock protection, escapement, mainspring, adjustment and actual material finish, a basic standart 2824-2 can vary up to +/-30 seconds a day while the top grade is +/- 5 seconds.
   
  The top can also be ordered as chronometre grade which means they come pre cosc certified or ready to be certified,
   
  How does this affect ? the higher the grade the better the adjustment mechanism and the more stable the power supply allowing better accuracy, also the higher quality shock protection allows it to retain that accuracy while in different positions and in harsher conditions.
   
  Now some companies like panerai or tag heuer are bloody shameful when they stuff a standart or elaboarte grade 2824 or 7750 in to a watch and charge a few grand for it, there was even a panerai "in house" movement that was exposed to be a nothing more then a simple standart grade eta/unitas 6497.
   
  And other companies like IWC take a Chronomatre grade 7750 and change half the movement around, remove original parts, insert own parts and retest it making what is a bog standart 7750 in to something special,
   
  Or a company like sinn that uses top grade 7750 in their 756 chronograph but also invests alot in special alloys for their cases aswell as in the special humidity control capsule and magnestism protection on the watches, it might have a normal top grade 7750 but its one of the finest (if not the finest) tool grade automatic chronograph money can buy today.
   
  so dont asume that the 2824-2 that goes in to a 400 buck cenrtina DS action diver is exactly the same as the 2824-2 tudor puts in to a black bay submariner.
   
   
  I think one of the best examples is seiko.
   
  Seiko dosnt have a grade system,
   
  They have 2 movements which would be equivalent of a eta 2824-2, the 4R3X and the 6R1X,
   
  They are almost the same (the 6R15C is now going in to production to make them interchangable with 24 jewels). the movements are very similar with a differance of the escapement, adjustment mechanism and mainspring.
  The 6R has a higher quality mainspring and adjustment mechanism which allow raising the power reserve from 45h to 55h and improving accuracy from -25/+35 to -15/+25 seconds a day. but 99% of the parts on the movement are interchangeable and its almost the same movement. thats the true differance between the grades in ETA movements. its just easier to explain it with seiko movements becuase the 4R vs 6R differance is so clear.


----------



## floydfan33

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Aveum, you have it spot on sir. I must admit I don't think I will ever use it's depth rating in real life but I appreciate it's engineering and those magnetic pushers are a wonderful thing. Also, reading the manual it has the ability to completely re-set the hands so that the old thing of Quartz hands not lining up with the markers is a thing of the past. Must say as well despite it's size and weight it is very comfortable on the wrist I will be getting a Brown Breitling calf strap for it this weekend to ring the changes as well!
> Here is a quick wrist shot I took this afternoon!


 
  Ian,
   
  That's a beauty! In a show of heavy wrist wear solidarity..........


----------



## floydfan33

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Just to let you know the caliber S is not a high end quartz. To qualify as a high end quartz it has to have an accuracy of less than 20 seconds a year. To be honest I am not a fan of TAG, they tend to be very over priced for what you get.
> The list price for one of the TAG's you show is $3300. If you shop around you can get a Breitling colt for less than that. Far better build quality and the B73 super quartz movement that is in my Avenger Seawolf Chrono.
> To be honest forget what people say about not spending this sort of money on a quartz for in truth the sort of mechanical movements one will get in this price range are very ordinary tarted up ETA automatics. Nothing wrong with them but if you want something that is interesting horologically speaking then any of the ETA thermocompensated quartz movements beat the rather mundane mechanical movements into a cocked hat!
> For instance, in the case of the B73 movement which is in fact an ETA flatline thermocompensated movement 251.232 you have 27 jewels, 5 motors, a hand synching facility so that if the hands ever go out of alignment then you can realign them. Accuracy that Breitling quotes is +/-15 seconds a year but in truth most owners record times around the +8 seconds a year. The chrono measures to 1/10 of a second and there is also a split seconds function. It is a very sophisticated movement.
> ...


 
  While not HAQ, I can tell you that the Calibre S is very accurate. Mine pictured is within 1 second after 9 months. I agree it's not worth the $3300 new tag, but I'm happy at the $1200 I paid used in mint condition.
   
  It is also an in house movement, which gives it some pedigree!


----------



## ianmedium

Excellent accuracy and I forgot that is an in house movement. is it the one developed with Seiko? Also, really love the Benrus, would love to see a lume shot with that one!


----------



## floydfan33

ianmedium said:


> Excellent accuracy and I forgot that is an in house movement. is it the one developed with Seiko? Also, really love the Benrus, would love to see a lume shot with that one!




Here it is.







Not sure on the Seiko connection. A quick search on one of the watch forums indicates that the Tag 1887 automatic Calibre shares some similarities to the Seiko SII TC8 movement.

On a Seiko note, I'm currently trying to find best price on a new MarineMaster Quartz SBBN0015. Any Suggestions?


----------



## Aevum

Actually, the 1887 is a tag heuer in house movement, but it was designed mostly by Seiko.
   
  Its based on the Seiko 6S37 movement but manufactured by tag heuer.
  Its one of the few decent calibres tag heuer has.
   
  Seiko is slowly retiring the 6S37, replacing it with the 8R28 in lower end models and with Spring Drive chronos in higher grand seiko watches.
  So basicly Tag Heuer is recycling an old Seiko movement, its a very good movement, one of the most solid chronos on the market today, but its still a old seiko movement.
   
  Personaly, im seeing a watch brand with a long design and racing pedigree making a living by selling overpriced watches.
   
  If you wanted a tag heuer today, a 1887 based carrera, a calibre 36 (zenith el primero) based carrera. a 2894 based monaco or a Valjeux 72 based camaro are good buys, even if the last one can only be had 2nd hand.
   
  The rest is either junk or too expencive.


----------



## Szadzik

Wow, a great discussion gents. I am happy I 'instigated it 
   
  Keep it coming. 
   
  What brands do you recommend in the $3000 price range apart from Omega again?


----------



## floydfan33

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> Wow, a great discussion gents. I am happy I 'instigated it
> 
> Keep it coming.
> 
> What brands do you recommend in the $3000 price range apart from Omega again?


 

 If you are thinking along the lines of the Speedmaster, how about the Damasko DC66 (42mm)? It's got classic looks, and some very cool technology.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





floydfan33 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   
  Looking for something more elegant I think.


----------



## Tone Def

Quote: 





aevum said:


> Actually, the 1887 is a tag heuer in house movement, but it was designed mostly by Seiko.
> 
> Its based on the Seiko 6S37 movement but manufactured by tag heuer.
> Its one of the few decent calibres tag heuer has.
> ...


 

 Being a bit of a Seiko nut, I lol'd a bit when I read this.
   
Tag Heuer says Seiko parts won't harm "Swiss made


----------



## Aevum

personaly. you give me today the option of owning a Calibre 16 (ETA 7750) carrera or a Seiko 8R28 Anatna and the seiko would be my choice time after time.
   
  The only 7750 based watches worth owning are the Lord hamilton (becuase its cheap), IWC Spitfire (becuase its classy) and the Sinn 756/757 (becuase its basicly the best watch you can buy with a 7750 inside from a quality and mechanical standpoint)


----------



## Tone Def

Quote: 





aevum said:


> personaly. you give me today the option of owning a Calibre 16 (ETA 7750) carrera or a Seiko 8R28 Anatna and the seiko would be my choice time after time.


 
   
  The Ananta is a thing of beauty. Too bad it's waaaaay out of my price range.


----------



## Aevum

You can always look for a vintage 6139 or 6138. both are awesome chronos made by seiko and good condition examples go for under 500 bucks.
   
  owning a good chrono should not be that expancive.
   
  good cheap swiss chronos can be had for  under a grand, the Tissot PRS 516 chrono and the Hamilton Pilots chronographs have always been undervalued.


----------



## ianmedium

aevum said:


> personaly. you give me today the option of owning a Calibre 16 (ETA 7750) carrera or a Seiko 8R28 Anatna and the seiko would be my choice time after time.
> 
> The only 7750 based watches worth owning are the Lord hamilton (becuase its cheap), IWC Spitfire (becuase its classy) and the Sinn 756/757 (becuase its basicly the best watch you can buy with a 7750 inside from a quality and mechanical standpoint)




Amen to that!


----------



## Tone Def

Quote: 





aevum said:


> You can always look for a vintage 6139 or 6138. both are awesome chronos made by seiko and good condition examples go for under 500 bucks.
> 
> owning a good chrono should not be that expancive.
> 
> good cheap swiss chronos can be had for  under a grand, the Tissot PRS 516 chrono and the Hamilton Pilots chronographs have always been undervalued.


 

 No worries mate. One day I will own an Ananta to go with my Grand Seiko - Snowflake to be specific. More realistically I reckon the first serious big money watch I'll own will be a marine master 300.
   
  It's good to finally meet someone who doesn't think I'm a nutjob for wanting to spend this much on a Seiko.
   
  Cheers


----------



## Aevum

I think seiko is the only mainstream manufacturer thats actually investing in new movements insted of just using old etas.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





aevum said:


> I think seiko is the only mainstream manufacturer thats actually investing in new movements insted of just using old etas.


 


  Where does Citizen stand in all that?


----------



## Aevum

sorry. in new mechanical movements.
   
  Citizen is doing great work on new quartz movements.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Seiko Ananta GMT looks nice but $5000 is another story.


----------



## youngngray

Not trying to hijack the thread or anything, but I was hoping you guys could help me out a bit here. I'm graduating (High School) in June, and it has been hinted to me that my parents would be willing to get me some kind of watch as a graduation present. I've done a bit of looking and I fell in love with this Hamilton:

   
  I think it looks awesome and the "open-heart" design is what I like the most. However, to seal the deal, it would also be really cool if a watch looked like this, but also had a date feature. Now, I've looked, but I haven't really been able to find something that fit that. Cut away dial with a date display as well. Help?


----------



## ianmedium

You know, I had a look and I am blowed if I can find any open heart watches like this with a date feature. I thought Baume Mercier but they do not either. I love Hamiltons, nice reliable movements and that one is a beauty. Are you set on a date feature? In this modern world the date can be seen easily and in all the years of owning watches though it is nice to have the feature I can't truly say I have used it much.


----------



## youngngray

No, I'm not dead set on having a date, I just thought it would be nice to have. I suppose part of what I like in the watch is the relatively clean face as well, which may or may not be ruined with a date. Anyway, thanks for looking around, I did too and it boggled my mind that I couldn't find one. I'll probably go with this one then. Can't. Stop. Looking. At. It.


----------



## formula1

Guys, im a noob when it comes to watches. Whats a good brand to consider? it must have a reasonable price.


----------



## ianmedium

What do you call a reasonable price? what size of watch and what style attracts you most? Do you want mechanical or quartz. If you want a reliable, good timekeeping simple watch nothing beats a Timex and I am not joking they are really good everyday practical watches, most have a ten year battery life and most will last a lifetime with normal use. All that for around $40-$70 for one of their easy reader watches. But we need more information from you to give you a better idea!


----------



## Graphicism

Quote: 





formula1 said:


> Guys, im a noob when it comes to watches. Whats a good brand to consider? it must have a reasonable price.


 
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> What do you call a reasonable price? what size of watch and what style attracts you most? Do you want mechanical or quartz. If you want a reliable, good timekeeping simple watch nothing beats a Timex and I am not joking they are really good everyday practical watches, most have a ten year battery life and most will last a lifetime with normal use. All that for around $40-$70 for one of their easy reader watches. But we need more information from you to give you a better idea!


 

 I agree, a Timex will serve you just as well as any multi-thousand dollar quartz watch as you're paying for the name. In fact in the 70s quartz movements killed off a number of swiss companies and forced the rest of them to change, today we see these same companies producing quartz movements for a lot less than there mechanical counterparts. For accuracy go for a quartz, for quality, class and resale value go with a mechanical.


----------



## ianmedium

Or multi thousand dollar mechanical as Timex do a rather nice mechanical watch as well! Truth be told formula1 anything more than a hundrd bucks and your not really getting anything other than perhaps a better finish and a posher name. My timex easy reader is as reliable as my Breitling, Rolex and Cartier. Not many people will admit that who own watches like that but that really is the truth of the matter, anything over a hundred bucks is simply man jewlery. sure there are complications,,, turbillions that are meant to make a mechanical watch more accurate but a 50 buck quartz timex will beat it into a cocked hat in terms of accuracy and the ability to knock it about without fear of breaking it!

Also, apart from nicer finishing that 20k patek calatrava is just an automatic watch that will keep the same time and reliablity of a 500 buck Tissot automatic.

the myth that mechanical watches are better engineered or have more soul is really just uttter nonsense when it comes down to it. it is a machine for heavens sake and pretty much all mechanical watches up to 10k are just ordianry mechanical movements that would cost you a hundred bucks on ebay to buy. The only difference between that standard ETA movement and one with Breitling or Cartier or Omega written on it is, on the whole the lettering on the rotor! 

but all of that misses the point. If a watch is a non emotional thing for you by a timex, if it is about emotion and something pretty on your wrist then spend a fortune like the rest of us mugs and get a Swiss or high end japanese watch. It won't keep any better time, it will lose you a lot of money if you decide to sell it and it willl cost you upwards of a thousand bucks every 5 years to service.. That is the rational perspective, one which you would get from boring people like accountants or scientists.

if none of that matters to you though, if you like to think outside the box a bit, if money does not rule your life and if passion is important then do what a lot of us do and throw caution to the wind and get a nice watch, and if you want to really stick one finger up to the establishment then get a high end quartz as that is the one that is the hardest to rationalize and the one that confounds and confuses most people as to why someone would want to spend that amount on a mere, souless quartz


----------



## snowboardingmrp

Hey guys, how are you all?
   
  Just been scouting through the forums on this website and found this. I have just had my first custom made watch built for me and though that i would share some pics to all the watch lovers out there.
   



   
  I could not be happier with the outcome.


----------



## leftnose

Nice!  Looks like a Unitas movement?


----------



## snowboardingmrp

Thanks 'leftnose' and you are spot on, it is indeed a Unitas 6497 movement.


----------



## mikop

Hehe, after seeing the watch here (sorry, forgot who it was that posted theirs) I had to get one myself.  Not the best picture/lighting, but I was just soooo exciting.  It is now sitting in my watch winder and watching it does its thing makes me so happy.
   
  Love the dial and the blue stitching.  Very handsome watch.


----------



## CEE TEE

Congrats!!!  I seriously love mine too...


----------



## Brimstone

New watch this week...
   

  Submariner C


----------



## musicman59

Quote: 





brimstone said:


> New watch this week...
> 
> 
> Submariner C


 
   
   
  Nice! That' the new model with the ceramic bezel right? I like that and the new clasp mechanism better than the previous model. Mine is 8 years old and still loving it. A true timeless piece.


----------



## Brimstone

The new clasp is pretty awesome. I almost broke it before I read the directions on how to adjust it.


----------



## ianmedium

Love the new subC and especially the clasp. I think it is a better design than the deep sea being less bulky. Also. I have never been fond of the SS GMTC as the lettering on the bezel looks too big. First time I saw the SubC I thought to myself, now that is how to do it!

I feel they took an almost untouchable design icon and made it better which is a rare and difficult thing to do!

A beautiful watch and I just know your going to get a lot of pleasure from wearing it!


----------



## savedbythebell

Hey guys Ive not been here for a while, but my collection has changed up a bit
   
   
  Doxa Sub
   
  Precista PRS 18Q
   
  Tissot Visodate


----------



## Brimstone

Quote: 





savedbythebell said:


> Hey guys Ive not been here for a while, but my collection has changed up a bit
> 
> 
> Doxa Sub
> ...


 
   
  Love that Doxa!


----------



## David Mudkips

Latest purchase:


----------



## 129207

Just wanted to share this awesome picture I found with you guys. 
   



   
Precista PRS-9 CAF


----------



## rasmushorn

Thanks for sharing! It IS awesome


----------



## 129207

Took a macro photo of the movement of my Jackson Tse's Phantom Fiddy PAM homage. It's a decorated Asian 6497 handwinder. Arrived DOA but I fixed it and it's running pretty well so far. 
   

   
Click here for the ultra detailed, super high res version of that pic.


----------



## grokit

^ That would make a great avatar for a watch forum!


----------



## brrgrr

Quote: 





grokit said:


> ^ That would make a great avatar for a watch forum!


 
  Or even a great high res. wallpaper.
  Perhaps too hyped detailed...


----------



## JMcMasterJ

Panerai PAM 380 w/ assolutamente strap


----------



## rasmushorn

Oh I have always loved Panerais. Great looking watch!


----------



## rlewis812

i also have have this watch have you found any info on it


----------



## rlewis812

i also have this watch and cant find any info on it have you been sucsessfull?


----------



## Stoney

Today and recently:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gurus

Pretty rare! Haven't seen this one on anybody's wrist in person yet. Got this new in 2005. I bought this over the Alinghi which was too big for my wrist (then).


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





brimstone said:


> New watch this week...
> 
> 
> Submariner C


 
   
  My goodness, that's very nice.


----------



## Stoney

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szadzik

^ What


----------



## hyogen

LOL, do you have winders for those entire cases?    I have a hard time as it is keeping my single automatic Tag wound.  I'll leave the watch at home for a day or so and then only wear it for a few hours the next day...


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





stoney said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
   
  Well. You sure have a lot of disposable income. Imagine what you could've done with it if you hadn't spend it on a gazillion clocks.


----------



## musicman59

WOW!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That is what I call a collection!! Do you own a watch store? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  You need some Cartier Roadster or Santos 100 there.


----------



## shane55

Hey Stoney... more close-up's please. Details, details.
  Amazing collection. Congrats on whatever you do...


----------



## hyogen

how do you keep them all wound?  haha..    the cases remind me of the cool super space saver garage for the cars (like a vending machine) in the movie Fast & the Furious: Tokyo Drift. 
   
  The ones that stand out from this view are the U-Boat's in my opinion.


----------



## Stoney

Most cost about $100, "daily drivers," while others are genuine Swiss, one of which is worth more than all the rest combined.
The rest are "homage" types. Not so big an investment. Oh, but I've spent more on straps for some than the watches they carry. 

It helps my budget that I don't upgrade my stereo equipment much these days!! 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyogen

is homage the same thing as replica?  or are they branded differently?


----------



## Stoney

Quote: 





> Imagine what you could've done with it if you hadn't spend it on a gazillion clocks.


 
   
  I'm hoping that the minute differences among them will result in infrasonic beat frequencies that will alter space time locally and allow time travel.  
   
  Besides, digital clocks on cell phones only show "right now".... 5:18 and 29 seconds.  30, 31, 32 secs..... who needs the pressure! 
  analog clocks show the past and the future, fluid and maleable.  
   
  PS: my heaviest watch: Nixon 51mm at 12oz.  That one is good for scoliosis.


----------



## Stoney

Quote: 





> is homage the same thing as replica?


 
   
  Homage is an unbranded, or differently branded ("Parnis" for example) that is copied or influenced by a well known and regarded watch.  
   
  Replica is one that is (sometimes meticulously) crafted to resemble (sometimes almost as beautiful) the original brand, and actually carries the brand name it imitates.  I don't pretend they're real... I just like nice design, like a print of a Picasso 'cause I can't afford a real one.  I'm pretty much done with "reps," once I realized the size of the industry in China and saw the genuine brands cracking down on china-watch websites.  Even within China, where most everything including automobiles are copies (with "similar" names and logos), the government are under international pressure to crack down.  But they probably close factories just for show... they always come back.   I only got replicas because I was scratching my genuine swiss watches, and didn't want to wear them during the workday.  First, I found Invica homage types, and other brands, that I enjoyed... Invicta and other brands often start by making watches similar to bigger brands, or watches from long-standing traditions (the Pilots watch, Dive watches), then move in their own direction as they develop a style.  (Invicta's latest designs are garish and not my type.)  So I picked up some conservative watches at blow out sales (like half off of the already "90% off" prices... yeah right).  
   
  Example of an homage watch is the orange and black "U-Boat" type. 
   
  The isolated photos in my posts are Swiss gens.  Swiss, exept for the 2 Magrette (pronounce Mar-gret-tee) from a New Zealand designer.  I bought his cheaper "Regattare Bronze" watch (it develops a patina over time... corrosion that is pretty), but I helped him with a minor supplier quality issue....  So he surprised me and gave me the other, the black "Regattare" 2011 watch, a much cooler deisgn and better build in my opinion!  Check out Magrette.com to see a fascinating set of hand carved cases in limited editions, by Mauri artists.


----------



## Stoney

Weird winders, good value. Luminous: Amazon, wood: Brookstone, have the best prices.






Biggest: 51mm wide, 12 oz.






Smallest: 25mm wide, 3 oz (most of it the bracelet)







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CEE TEE

Quote: 





stoney said:


> ...except for the 2 Magrette (pronounce Mar-gret-tee) from a New Zealand designer.  I bought his cheaper "Regattare Bronze" watch (it develops a patina over time... corrosion that is pretty), but I helped him with a minor supplier quality issue....  So he surprised me and gave me the other, the black "Regattare" 2011 watch, a much cooler deisgn and better build in my opinion!  Check out Magrette.com to see a fascinating set of hand carved cases in limited editions, by Mauri artists.


 
  I immediately liked the design of Magrette...and really dig the black Regattare.  Thanks for the share.


----------



## Stoney

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyogen

testing out my new macro/zoom lens..    not sure if i'm doing it right..


----------



## Stoney

I found that straps are sometimes more fun than the watches.  They certainly can turn a merely interesting watch into something artistic.  I specified that vintage style strap on the brass/bronze watch specifically to match the watch, the brass, the brown face, and the patina that will eventually build upon it.  
   
  
   
  The black strap with red lining on the black Magrette Regattare with red markings is just perfect as it is.  
   
  Here are a few Invictas from my early collecting, given a second life with fun straps.  I move the straps among watches now and then.  
  Blue gator, thick oiled vintage leather, and shark. 
   
  CLICK on any picture to ENLARGE.


----------



## Kees

Quote: 





hyogen said:


> testing out my new macro/zoom lens..    not sure if i'm doing it right..


 
  You're using a 200mm lens (or a zoom at 200mm) . Lenses like that usually have a minimum focussing distance of approximately 2 metre. Being a macro lens this is probably reduced to about 1 m. My guess is you are too close for a good focus. Also you had a shutter time of 1/30 which is quite long for a 200mm to hold still handheld (although you seem to have done a pretty good job at that point).


----------



## hyogen

Quote: 





kees said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 this is crazy...how'd you know i was using 200mm at 200mm???  did i post that?  it's super late.  but you are correct, sir. 
   
  oh ok...just saw the 1/30 shutter time.....my picture must have that info in it    
   
  would my 17-55mm be more ideal for macro then?  It says macro on it also.  Using tamron f/2.8  17-55.....but in this case Tamron f/3.5-6.3 18-200mm....


----------



## Kees

Quote: 





hyogen said:


> this is crazy...how'd you know i was using 200mm at 200mm???  did i post that?  it's super late.  but you are correct, sir.
> 
> oh ok...just saw the 1/30 shutter time.....my picture must have that info in it
> 
> would my 17-55mm be more ideal for macro then?  It says macro on it also.  Using tamron f/2.8  17-55.....but in this case Tamron f/3.5-6.3 18-200mm....


 




  I have an extension in my browser (Chrome) that extracts the EXIF info for me from any picture that has it embedded.
  Your 17-55 lens, if it is a macro, probably has a minimum focus distance of about 1/2 m, which would be much more practical for this shot. 
  Rule of thumb to hold your camera still. Handheld most people need a shutter speed of 1/(used focal lenght) or faster. So if you shoot handheld at 200mm you probably need 1/200 sec to keep it still, while at 50mm you can still reliably shoot at 1/50 sec.
   
  To make this post not completely off topic here is one of my favorite watch:


----------



## hyogen

Quote: 





kees said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  thanks.  i wonder why the 18-200mm is even called a macro then..  btw, I posted a question about what lens I should get instead of this 18-200mm on the canon thread..
   
  I feel like this 18-200 is kinda expendable.  don't think i really will use the zoom much...and it's hard to keep still when zoomed in at 200mm (even when not for macro--haha).  
  I have the 17-50mm (f/2.8) which is great for most everything...  and  i have a glass fisheye (rokinon/samyang).  I only use APS-C lenses so i don't have to worry about crop factor...... should i g for a $400 or less Sigma 10mm-20mm?  superwide seems like it'd be fun to use (i really like using my fisheye).  or should i go for a prime lens...hopefully there's something that's like f/1.4 or f/1.8 that is wider than 50mm and isn't ridiculously expensive....  and also only made for canon crop frames


----------



## snowboardingmrp

Man that looks a nice watch collection.


----------



## snowboardingmrp

Quote: 





snowboardingmrp said:


> Man that looks a nice watch collection.


 
  that was meant for Stoney by the way. Sorry guys i am still learning here...


----------



## Stoney

Thanks.  Yes, I enjoy it. The fun part of my morning is picking a watch to go with my clothes.  Small pleasures in a difficult time of big challenges.  But it's a bit of an addiction, spending, having something on its way, expecting a package.  I'm trying to move on... I have enough already!!


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





stoney said:


> Thanks.  Yes, I enjoy it. The fun part of my morning is picking a watch to go with my clothes.  Small pleasures in a difficult time of big challenges.  But it's a bit of an addiction, spending, having something on its way, expecting a package.  I'm trying to move on... I have enough already!!


 
  Since you have a gazillion reps, homages and $100 watches. Can you name three that offer the biggest bang for their buck? 
   
  I have, among other less interesting watches, a fiddy PAM homage by Jackson Tse, an Alpha Titanium Pilot and a Pulsar PJN305 that I enjoy wearing.


----------



## Stoney

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Since you have a gazillion reps, homages and $100 watches. Can you name three that offer the biggest bang for their buck?
> 
> I have, among other less interesting watches, a fiddy PAM homage by Jackson Tse, an Alpha Titanium Pilot and a Pulsar PJN305 that I enjoy wearing.


 
   
  Hard to say.  The Invictas I got for the most part by watching the daily sale sites, and on TV (shopNBC).  I only buy something I am sure I would wear, even despite better watches I might own.  And it has to have a more classic style.  I don't spend more than about $100 on an Invicta.  
   
  One other brand that is really nice design but fun, not stuffy: Red Line Compressor in this color scheme.  Can be had for $70s, but usually is twice that.    
   

   
  The best bang for buck among reproductions of mine is the white-faced U-Boat rep.  The buttons on the case aren't "correct" but they do look fine.  And it's a quartz but you can't tell easily; only a small second hand gives that away.  And U-boat does make some quartz, I'm told.  PM me for sources.  Was $68 when I got it, now is $98.  
   
  Click pics to enlarge. 
   

   
  Other than that, I like these: Breitling SuperOcean Heritage Chronograph, the Breitling Montbrillant Datora, the Panerai PAM 111M, and Panerai PAM305.  I would get those again.  In fact, those are all (or most) of my reps, I believe.  Those are about $250 to $350, plus extra for third-party cool straps if you wish.  
   
    
   

   
   
  PAM 305, middle.  PAM 111M, left.  Custom straps, $70 to 150.  

   
  Almost all of my watches are about 44mm to 51 mm.


----------



## Tone Def

Can anyone point me in the direction of a nice Ananta homage? Preferably by Seiko? Thanks


----------



## nickyboyo

Sometimes this:

   
  Occasionaly this:

   
  More often than not:


----------



## Stoney

New croc strap:







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GodOfDeath

Anyone know of good watch cleaner (remove reside, polish, clean the stuff inside) in New York?


----------



## musicman59

Did you see Tiger Wood's new watch at the Memorial? He was wearing the new Rolex DeepSea Dweller… awesome watch!


----------



## 129207

Bought a vintage Seiko 6309-7290 diver. I like it a lot but I found out most of the parts are aftermarket (bezel, hands, dial). It's a bit of a Frankenstein. I only paid $65 so I'm not too bummed though. 
   

   
  In the beginning the movement (Seiko 21 jewel 6319 automatic) sometimes randomly froze. I took the whole watch apart and retightened the screws on the movement and it seems to run pretty well now. Sticks & ticks to Atomic Time nicely. Power reserve seems a rather measely 24/30 hours though. I thought the 6319 would easily make it to 44. I think the movement may need proper servicing.


----------



## Brimstone

Quote: 





musicman59 said:


> Did you see Tiger Wood's new watch at the Memorial? He was wearing the new Rolex DeepSea Dweller… awesome watch!


 
  So, I am assuming that Tiger is no longer a spokesperson for Tag Heuer.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





stoney said:


> New croc strap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  VERY nice!


----------



## musicman59

Quote: 





brimstone said:


> So, I am assuming that Tiger is no longer a spokesperson for Tag Heuer.


 
  No, he is not. Tag dropped him late last summer and Rolex picked him up last October.


----------



## moxxymig

Quote: 





kees said:


>


 
  Oooohh....now this one, this one I like.


----------



## mwilson

I like this one
   
  Quote: 





nickyboyo said:


> Occasionaly this:


----------



## Arainach

Well, my Seiko SNDA65 met an untimely death in a biking accident, so I decided this time I'd satisfy my desire for a military-style watch properly with a Combat B series.  Behold my new Lum-Tec B7:


----------



## kjf123

Always loved watches, never had the money to buy what I wanted, though. 
   
  For my birthday last year I got an Invicta 9937 OB. Nice weight to it and it only gains 3-4 seconds a week. That's good timekeeping for a $300 watch IMO. Also, I'm a sucker for watches where you can see the movement! 
   
  (Not my pictures)
   

   
   
  Kind of bland movement, but it's nicer compared to other autos in the same price point. 
   
  Here's the face
   

   
  Oh, and if you look it up on Amazon or eBay or something it will say "RRP $1,200". I think this is a load of crock to make the buyer thing they are getting  an amazing deal. No complaints from me, though!
   
  Next watch purchase for me will probably be Tissot PRC 200. But that's a long way away. HRT Streamer and Schiit Asgard (hopefully) coming up next


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





kjf123 said:


> Always loved watches, never had the money to buy what I wanted, though.
> 
> For my birthday last year I got an Invicta 9937 OB. Nice weight to it and it only gains 3-4 seconds a week. That's good timekeeping for a $300 watch IMO. Also, I'm a sucker for watches where you can see the movement!
> 
> ...


 
   
  That's a pretty nice submariner homage! Nice chunky bracelet too. I never liked Invictas' huge minute hands and text overkill on the dial though. "AUTOMATIC PROFESSIONAL 660FT-200M WATER RESISTANT!!!" 
   
  I think for $300 I'd have bought a Maratac Pilot Automatic or a Precista PRS-5.


----------



## kjf123

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> That's a pretty nice submariner homage! Nice chunky bracelet too. I never liked Invictas' huge minute hands and text overkill on the dial though. "AUTOMATIC PROFESSIONAL 660FT-200M WATER RESISTANT!!!"
> 
> I think for $300 I'd have bought a Maratac Pilot Automatic or a Precista PRS-5.


 
   
  Oh bloody hell! Cannot un-see the ridiculous amount of text now, haha.
   
  I'm really liking that Maratac. Looks like my wishlist just keeps getting longer..


----------



## mongol

Quote: 





moxxymig said:


> Oooohh....now this one, this one I like.


 
   
  Love that Tissot too.  Very nice.


----------



## writereviews

Why end might ask civil again spoil.


----------



## Kees

Thanks for the compliments Moxxymig & Mongol.


----------



## Kees

Quote: 





writereviews said:


> What's the point of having a really expensive watch apart from looks and status symbol?


 
  I think the point is to have a watch that you really like. Sometimes that can mean it is expensive, but expensive is also very relative....
  I guess there are also more than a few people who like to show off their wealth, but I think that resorts under "status".
  Very cheap watches often tell time as acurately (or even better) than expensive watches.
  So, I think the answer to your question is: "Besides looks & status there is no point" .
   
  My Tissot is not very expensive though.


----------



## Aevum

thats not exactly true. i own a zenith el primero which i love becuase its a mechanical masterpiece, i guess its a bit of a "mature" steampunk where you see the beauty in the mechanics and effort of putting it togather.
   
  My beater is also a Seiko 6R15 based alpinist and i love it.
   
  But if timekeeping is what your after, a Citizen Bulova precisionist is basicly the best bang to the buck watch out there, its high accuracy quartz for 300 bucks.
   
  Normal quartz varies 15 seconds a month, high accuracy quartz varies 10-15 seconds a year.


----------



## Kees

You have a point there. I guess it's why I also own this "tuning fork" Bulova Accutron.


----------



## OldSkool

Wow, I just found this thread! Glad to see other watch guys hanging out here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  My old Panerai 112G


----------



## Stoney

No watch today. Bummer of a weekend....







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qusp

Nixon Player Classic
   

   
  but heres mine, getting on a bit now, i;ve had it for about 6 years but has lasted well through cheffing for the last few years I was doing any. the glass really is pretty tough, its taken serious knocks in the places where there are 2 small scratches. they dont make any of these ones anymore, all are plain faces; but I do like the new ceramic range. keeps pretty good time, I havent checked to see exactly how good, if I need to know the exact time I look at my phone.


----------



## TrollDragon

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Aevum* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Normal quartz varies 15 seconds a month, high accuracy quartz varies 10-15 seconds a year.


 
   
  This is my very fine  Texas Instruments ezChronos CC430 watch / development platform...
   
  http://processors.wiki.ti.com/index.php/EZ430-Chronos

   
  One of the forum members over at WatchUSeek.com has managed to write HEQ firmware for this watch.
  With a little calibration, this $50 novelty can be accurate to ~4 seconds per year.
   
  Other features include:
  WorldTime, Sidereal, MoonAge, CountDown Interval Timer and Decimal Minute Repeater
   
  http://forums.watchuseek.com/f9/ezchronos-headcount-first-2011-project-start-498121.html


----------



## 129207

I can remember posting a while back about my interest in a custom PAM homage. Now I own two of them and am even experimenting with patina finishes and DIY sandwich dials. Times flies when you're having fun! Why do I always have to obsess over something instead of just liking it in general?


----------



## ablahblah

Quote: 





writereviews said:


> What's the point of having a really expensive watch apart from looks and status symbol?


 
   
  thought that was the point, haha.
   
  I'm more of a low profile guy, wearing a Luminox and all with chrono. Night timekeeping is a nice resource to have, and I couldn't be happier with my first chrono equipped watch. Though, now that I've gotten to know the brands a bit better, I should have jumped for a Traser instead of the so-called navy seal watch company, but what's done is done haha.
   
  Need to get some pics of it sometime >_<


----------



## Insilin1i

Got this a couple months ago


----------



## 2Erly

dont own a watch but I've always wanted a vintage rolex, the daytona model I believe


----------



## Aevum

a vintage Daytona will set you back a couple dozen grand in the best case.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Purchased in 1992-1993, back never opened.


----------



## musicman59

I just ordered this beauty. It is not available in the USA but found it in Singapore and its in transit right now.  It is a brand new design from Orient. KFB00 caliber Quarts movement, Chronograh, 200 meters water resistance, 45mm diameter.


----------



## Brimstone

Orient makes some nice watches. Great choice!
   
  Quote: 





musicman59 said:


> I just ordered this beauty. It is not available in the USA but found it in Singapore and its in transit right now.  It is a brand new design from Orient. KFB00 caliber Quarts movement, Chronograh, 200 meters water resistance, 45mm diameter.


----------



## musicman59

Quote: 





brimstone said:


> Orient makes some nice watches. Great choice!


 
   
  And great price I paid $275 already shipped.


----------



## Aevum

Its Seiko powred so you know its good.


----------



## youngngray

Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic Open Heart
   
  My graduation present from HS! It's a beauty.


----------



## 129207

Some new additions, all second hand but mint: 
   
*Timex T2N393, *I bumped into it during a clearance sale and could pick it up for $30 unused. It's just such a fun little watch. 
   
   

   
*Alpha Radiomir Chrono*, now on a black strap. Major improvement over the brown one in my opinion. $77 with a ST-19 movement. I love this one. 

   
  Invicta 8962. wanted to see what the fuss was about. for $55 I'm not disappointed but it's JUST an affordable Rolex homage. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## charpi

Recommend me a watch for fitness training and losing weight!
   

   
  These are my choices for running.
   
  Order of importance of features I am looking for:
   
  GPS: Is a must. Yellow on the chart means it's external, green means in-built
  Waterproof: Very preferable. I swim more than I run. However, all the functionalities like GPS are not needed, since I already know the lap length, I just need it to be a simple lap stopwatch actually.
  Battery Life: I think I may have screwed up the chart a little here. Green means no recharging for a long time, yellow means recharging on a 1/2 day basis.
  Data Overwrite: Some watches don't have auto data overwrite. I want the last record to be overwritten with the newest one when memory is full. From what I read, some watches need users to manually delete records.
  Style: not really important, as long as it looks like a watch I'm fine.
   
  Currently from reading these are my choices. Notice that in the most important 2 (GPS and Waterproof) only 4 has green, then when battery life is added in basically only 2 most expensive (and not out yet/out of stock) are left.
   
  Any other watches which I have missed? This is really giving me a headache.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## Blurr

My latest additions, left is the Theorema Accapella and right the Stuhrling Delphi.


----------



## fatcat28037

Just bought this to replace my Omega Seamaster as my daily wear. I got tired of having the Omega repaired.
   
   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Victorinox Maverick


----------



## Mcarter3

MAXIMUM WANT!!!!!!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





mcarter3 said:


> MAXIMUM WANT!!!!!!


 
  Nice!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The price amazed me!


----------



## Szadzik

A question for you guys.
   
  I have been looking at Maurice Lacroix and found they have a few quartz watches.
   
  What is your opinion about buying a qurtz watch for around $1500? I do not wbuy watches as masterpieces of watchmaking, but as jewellery and know nothing about movements etc.
   
  The watch I like is Le Classiques LC1008-SS001-330
   
  http://www.amazon.co.uk/Maurice-Lacroix-Classiques-Chronographe-LC1008-SS001-330/dp/B005HF2B96


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> A question for you guys.
> 
> I have been looking at Maurice Lacroix and found they have a few quartz watches.
> 
> ...


 
  Call me old fashioned, my wife purchased all my quartz watches, so ya I have a bunch...................................still you should only buy automatic   IMO


----------



## Blurr

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> A question for you guys.
> 
> I have been looking at Maurice Lacroix and found they have a few quartz watches.
> 
> ...


 
  I own the Maurice Lacroix Siras quartz watch it was only 500€, keeps excellent time, much better than my handwinder or my automatic can. Although I loved it, it just doesn't have character like the automatic, the second hands doesn't fly like the automatics does but moves a little choppy jumping second to second. If you are willing to spend that much money on a ML, I would probably get something from their automatic offerings, they might not be as accurate but it look and feels much better. The warranty on ML watches are top notch, one time my little nephew drop my siras, the gold m and the 12 number fell off, send it back to the shop, they fixed it no questions asked and put in a new battery free of charge.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Call me old fashioned, my wife purchased all my quartz watches, so ya I have a bunch...................................still you should only buy automatic   IMO


 
   
  Any particular reason?
   
  I have a Citizen CB0030-56E that is of course a quartz, but for the 320GBP I paid for it it is hard to expect anything more (sapphire crystal, all titanium, perpetual calendar, solar battery, radio controlled). If I buy an automatic watch, I mainly pay for the movemnt, which is not even going to be close the precision a quartz movement is capable of.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





blurr said:


> I own the Maurice Lacroix Siras quartz watch it was only 500€,


 
   
  Paying this much for a quartz just boggles the mind. A modern quartz movement costs like $10. You accept the fact that almost 90% of the price you paid is just for the branding and marketing? Well obviously you do since you bought the thing.  At least when I buy an automatic or handwinder and see all those little gears interact I feel I got my money's worth.


----------



## Blurr

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Paying this much for a quartz just boggles the mind. A modern quartz movement costs like $10. You accept the fact that almost 90% of the price you paid is just for the branding and marketing? Well obviously you do since you bought the thing.  At least when I buy an automatic or handwinder and see all those little gears interact I feel I got my money's worth.


 
  I totally agree with you on the handwinder and automatic being nicer to see, reason why I buy them with a glass on the bottom. My latest two watches even has semi open face plate so you can see the movement working when wearing them.
  But back to why I paid that much for a quartz, well at the time and I still think it is a beautiful watch to look at, bicolor brush metal housing and bracelet, with a prisitine white face plate, romans numerings and gold hands. As for why it is so expensive, if you believe the marketing it is constructed entirely by hands, went through a lot of testing, also its a swiss grade quartz so I assume it has got to have some merits to it otherwise its pointless to put it on the face plate. Like I mentionned before you pay for the quality/aftersales/service, the sale is not over at the door. Everybody knows the markup for luxury goods are way higher than it should, but if I let that bother me than I would never buy audio stuff ever again, cause face it, the material value of a headphone is less than 10€ when they mass produce it, labor in third world country is laughable compared to what we make here, the tech is already inhouse.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> Any particular reason?
> 
> I have a Citizen CB0030-56E that is of course a quartz, but for the 320GBP I paid for it it is hard to expect anything more (sapphire crystal, all titanium, perpetual calendar, solar battery, radio controlled). If I buy an automatic watch, I mainly pay for the movemnt, which is not even going to be close the precision a quartz movement is capable of.


 
  Yes, we should all just get what makes us happy. A watch is one of the more personal purchases.
   
  For years though, I didn't know you could pull the stem to stop a quartz watch. I would have a bunch of watches that needed replacement batteries every couple of years. I also went to an expensive watch place to have my batteries replaced. Later I found a reasonable guy to put in batteries. Automatic watches don't have any battery replacement issues.
   
  I mostly have quartz watches but my favorites are the few automatics I have. That's just me.
   
   
  I admire expensive watches but I have only spent about $800 tops on a watch. I worked in a business where I was able to admire super expensive watches. I always liked looking at them and could see the effect they had on their owners. Some just liked the status it gave their life, others were just watch heads who knew what every little part was called. I know a friend who refinanced his house for three watches. I think it is kind of a wonderful obsession for some.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Yes, we should all just get what makes us happy. A watch is one of the more personal purchases.
> 
> For years though, I didn't know you could pull the stem to stop a quartz watch. I would have a bunch of watches that needed replacement batteries every couple of years. I also went to an expensive watch place to have my batteries replaced. Later I found a reasonable guy to put in batteries. Automatic watches don't have any battery replacement issues.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I am a tech geek and somehow an automatic movement does not seem in any way superior to a quartz one. Why? BEcause if I do not wear it, it does not work. How many watches have you got? I have a few and if I want to only wear each of them every few days, the automatic movement will mean setting the time every time I decide to wear the watch. Useless.
   
  Batteries do not have to be replaced if you buy solar powered watches.
   
  Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Paying this much for a quartz just boggles the mind. A modern quartz movement costs like $10. You accept the fact that almost 90% of the price you paid is just for the branding and marketing? Well obviously you do since you bought the thing.  At least when I buy an automatic or handwinder and see all those little gears interact I feel I got my money's worth.


 
   
  And you read my post where I explained that the watch is made of titanium, has sapphire crystal glass, is solar powered, has perpetual calendar and is radio controlled? If I pay 1000Euro for an Omega with an automatic movement what do I get? An automatic movement, nothing else. In which case did I overpay? In case of Omega or Citizen? Oh, and Citizen gives 5 year warranty and Omega 2 years.


----------



## mongol

I love automatics.  Just ordered the new Christopher Ward C10 Aviator, which should come out in September.  Couldn't resist.
   
http://www.christopherward.co.uk/men/aviation/c10/c10skk.html


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





mongol said:


> I love automatics.  Just ordered the new Christopher Ward C10 Aviator, which should come out in September.  Couldn't resist.
> 
> http://www.christopherward.co.uk/men/aviation/c10/c10skk.html


 
  I got the newsletter as well. That thing is, in my opinion, a perfect B-UHR style watch. Must. Resist.


----------



## Szadzik

You are killing me guys 
   
  I went back to the idea of getting an Omega:
   
  http://www.omegawatches.com/gents/speedmaster/date/32128000
  http://www.omegawatches.com/gents/speedmaster/professional-moonwatch/31132423013001
  /p


----------



## willmax

Quote: 





musicman59 said:


> I just ordered this beauty. It is not available in the USA but found it in Singapore and its in transit right now.  It is a brand new design from Orient. KFB00 caliber Quarts movement, Chronograh, 200 meters water resistance, 45mm diameter.


 
  Beautiful timepiece!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> You are killing me guys
> 
> I went back to the idea of getting an Omega:
> 
> ...


 
  Funny you would post a Speedmaster. A watch that has changed a little over the years but always held my attention. Just a really respected classic. I have always wanted one. Somehow all my other toys won out so far over the use of funds?
   
  I hope you get an Omega!


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





redcarmoose said:


> Funny you would post a Speedmaster. A watch that has changed a little over the years but always held my attention. Just a really respected classic. I have always wanted one. Somehow all my other toys won out so far over the use of funds?
> 
> I hope you get an Omega!


 
   
  Hahaha, the figure 'budget' is a very unstable one for me 
   
  I am really liking the brown fac with a leather strap. Maybe I would like the white faced Speedmaster Date, but I want a strap as with my small wrists it will be easier to hold it in place and adjust. I already found a shop and as soon as my next salary comes in around August 15th, I will purchase the beauty.
   
   
   
*EDIT: *The classic Speedy Pro 3573.50 it is, then. Just waiting for my salary and will find a shop that can send it to me. If that does not work out, I will probably try a Longines with a column-wheel movement.


----------



## revolink24

Finally decided to take some pictures of my Stowa.


----------



## Szadzik

That Stowa looks awesome. I cannot wait till my salary comes in and I can get the Speedmaster Professional. I am already looking at some straps to buy as for desk work they are better.


----------



## rasmushorn

revolink24 said:


> Finally decided to take some pictures of my Stowa.




I have been looking at that Stowa for a long time! It is a very nice watch and nice pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## blackbird

Hi guys. I was just given a graduation "gift" from my parents. It's a citizen eco-drive watch. I really like look, and it's a great sized-watch.
   
  My previous watch was the $10 Casio F91W-1. Perhaps my parents thought that because I am going to college soon, I should have a better watch.
   
  The Citizen watch is a BM7100-59E. Moving from a $10 watch to a $200 watch is a very big change for me. For one thing, I am now more self-aware of my watch. With the Casio, I would not care as much if anything happened to it, since it was only $10. However, with the Citizen, I need to be more careful, and am afraid of potential thieves, etc.
   
  Here are some concerns that I have:
  1. I just took the watch out of the box, and I noticed that the second/minute/hour hands do not always align with the markers. They are off by a degree or two. Is this something I should be concerned about? I thought that the eco-drive watches were accurate enough to not have this issue.
  2. I am also worried about scratching. I used to have a $30 Timex easy reader, and the front glass got scratched VERY easily. Same thing with my Casio. My citizen has a sapphire window, but I don't know if that changes anything.
 Also, I do not want the steel band to be scratched. Is there any way to prevent this?
  3. I feel guilty for wearing such an expensive watch. I feel I may abuse it, or even lose it. I don't think I deserve it. While it is indeed a very nice watch, I am not sure how good of a price $220 is for it.
   
  Thanks guys for looking over my concerns.


----------



## youngngray

Quote: 





blackbird said:


> 1. I just took the watch out of the box, and I noticed that the second/minute/hour hands do not always align with the markers. They are off by a degree or two. Is this something I should be concerned about? I thought that the eco-drive watches were accurate enough to not have this issue.
> 
> 
> *It has a quartz movement, this happens. I'm not sure if its acceptable on that watch in particular, but I personally wouldn't worry about it.*
> ...


 
   
  Wear it in good health!


----------



## ianmedium

Congratulations on your Citizen, I have owned a number over the years and hold them in very high regard. As the the hands lining up or not. With most quartz watches it is hit and miss to get them lining up or not. I know multi thousand dollar quartz watches who's hands don't hit the markers spot on. There is slight slack in the gear train that is usually the cause of this, nothing to worry about and chances are if you changed it and got one that aligned perfectly it may go out of alignment over time. There are only a few watches (some Citizens included) that have resetting features, my Breitling has it so that you can realign the hands.

Honestly though I would just forget about it. citizens in my experience are really well made so your not going to have any worries with it!

Sapphire is very scratch resistant, just search YouTube for trying to scratch sapphire watch crystals and you will see people scraping them with screwdrivers and it does not leave a mark.. However! They are more susceptible to shattering so just be aware of it on your wrist and you should not have a problem.


As for feeling guilty about wearing an expensive watch.. Don't! I have on my wrist as I type a watch that costs over $5000 and I don't feel guilty! You have been given a lovely watch by your parents for archiving something, the only feelings you should have right now is pride for achieving something and knowledge your parents love you! Every time you look at that watch you know your parents are proud of you and love you, can't think of a better thing to have!


----------



## iim7V7IM7

Here are some of mine....

Blancpain









Breguet









Chronoswiss













Glashuette Original









IWC





Jaeger-LeCoultre









Jaquet Droz









Officine Panerai









Mechanical watches are a very deep rabbit hole...beware



Bob


----------



## ianmedium

What a beautiful and diverse collection you have! I love it when collections are diverse such as yours, I think there is then more scope for enjoyment. The stand out piece,all are what I would term stand out by the way but this one more so for me, is the Breguet. Would I be right in thinking that is the hand painted enamel dial? I bet you get a huge amount of enjoyment out of them, congratulations.


----------



## ianmedium

Oh yes, looking at it close up I can see Enamel on the dial, outstanding!


----------



## iim7V7IM7

ianmedium said:


> What a beautiful and diverse collection you have! I love it when collections are diverse such as yours, I think there is then more scope for enjoyment. The stand out piece,all are what I would term stand out by the way but this one more so for me, is the Breguet. Would I be right in thinking that is the hand painted enamel dial? I bet you get a huge amount of enjoyment out of them, congratulations.




Thanks for your kind words. Yes, watches are one of my passions along with music. The Breguet is a 5177 with an enamel dial as tou noticed. It also has a silicon escapement and pallet arm. It actually has one of their post-Lemania I house callibres 777Q. One of my fans as well.


----------



## caracara08

such beautiful works of art.  
   
  how does everyone keep their watches clean and so scratch free? i wear mine daily and its crystal is pretty scratched.


----------



## ianmedium

caracara08 said:


> such beautiful works of art.
> 
> how does everyone keep their watches clean and so scratch free? i wear mine daily and its crystal is pretty scratched.




Scratch free is just down to being careful I think, Sapphire crystals help as they are very scratch resistant. If there are minor scratches. for the case I have found that something called Sunshine Polishing cloths are quite good, they are not as harsh as cape cod but seem to take care of minor swirls. Having said that I rarely use them anymore, I have got peace now that the swirls and marks are me adding character to my watch.

As for cleaning. Well, one of my friends gave me a bottle of Veraet spray that the watch forums are raving about but I must admit I notice no difference in shimmer or shine to my watch over my usual cleaning routing which is a small amount of mild hand soap and water on a wet cloth then a rinse and dry with another soft lint free cloth. It seems to give exactly the same results and saves spending $30 on the spray!


----------



## 129207

Picked up my first digital watch. A Casio G-Shock DW5600bb-1. I told myself I would never own a G-shock, since my collection consists mostly of mechanical watches and I never liked the G's looks. I am really liking this model so far though. It's all black design and inverted dial gives it a bit of a stealth appearance. 
   

   
  EDIT: You gotta give me some credit for posting a $50 watch after iim7V7IM7 incredible collection above.


----------



## Ultrainferno

I'm just here to say I don't like Negakinu anymore. He showed me the gorgeous Citizen Nighthawk and now I'm in love with it and I just have to order it.
  Stay away from that man, he's not good for you (r wallet)


----------



## ianmedium

Love Gshocks and that one especially! Do yourself a favor and head over to the Gshock forum at Watchuseek.It was the first forum I ever joined and to this day still one of the best, their enthusiasm and friendliness is wonderful!


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Congratulations on your Citizen, I have owned a number over the years and hold them in very high regard. As the the hands lining up or not. With most quartz watches it is hit and miss to get them lining up or not. I know multi thousand dollar quartz watches who's hands don't hit the markers spot on. There is slight slack in the gear train that is usually the cause of this, nothing to worry about and chances are if you changed it and got one that aligned perfectly it may go out of alignment over time. There are only a few watches (some Citizens included) that have resetting features, my Breitling has it so that you can realign the hands.
> Honestly though I would just forget about it. citizens in my experience are really well made so your not going to have any worries with it!


 
   
  I have to agree about Citizen's quality being really good. 
   
  About the hands: Have you checked the manual and made sure it does not have hand-aligning procedure?
   
  My CB0030-56E has that option.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Love Gshocks and that one especially! Do yourself a favor and head over to the Gshock forum at Watchuseek.It was the first forum I ever joined and to this day still one of the best, their enthusiasm and friendliness is wonderful!


 
  Already got almost 300 posts (and counting) under my belt @Watchuseek.  Same username as Head-Fi. Awesome forum. A lot more polite than Head-Fi.


----------



## caracara08

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Already got almost 300 posts (and counting) under my belt @Watchuseek.  Same username as Head-Fi. Awesome forum. A lot more polite than Head-Fi.


 
   
  i havent been on there in a long time because i cant afford another hobby.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





caracara08 said:


> i havent been on there in a long time because i cant afford another hobby.


 
   
  I feel I've reached a point where I'm really satisfied with both my portable and desktop headphone rig. I no longer have the urge to upgrade. I have an ODAC on the way that's going to replace my others DACs and the Objective2 has replaced my other amps for a while now. The music just sounds really good to me lately.  This means there's room for a different hobby. I've actually been selling a lot of my headphones lately!


----------



## caracara08

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> I feel I've reached a point where I'm really satisfied with both my portable and desktop headphone rig. I no longer have the urge to upgrade. I have an ODAC on the way that's going to replace my others DACs and the Objective2 has replaced my other amps for a while now. The music just sounds really good to me lately.  This means there's room for a different hobby. I've actually been selling a lot of my headphones lately!


 
   
  good to hear! im pretty happy also... too bad i was bit by the photography bug


----------



## Klaatu

Quote: 





caracara08 said:


> i havent been on there in a long time because i cant afford another hobby.


 
  That's why I spend time on http://www.pmwf.com. They tend to specialize in more affordable watches.


----------



## ianmedium

Calling occupants.. Sorry, could not resist, great forum name and love the group. 
I agree PMWF is a great forum though I am not sure about calling ones self poor, not sure what that would do energetically. I reckon Thrifty Mans Watch Forum would be a better title!


----------



## caracara08

Quote: 





klaatu said:


> That's why I spend time on http://www.pmwf.com. They tend to specialize in more affordable watches.


 
   
  Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Calling occupants.. Sorry, could not resist, great forum name and love the group.
> I agree PMWF is a great forum though I am not sure about calling ones self poor, not sure what that would do energetically. I reckon Thrifty Mans Watch Forum would be a better title!


 
   
  no, poor man works for me. thanks Klaatu and ian.


----------



## Szadzik

PMWF looks awesome. I just got a notification of payment taken from my account for the Sapphire Sandwich, so I think I will sign up as on of the poor ones now.


----------



## hyogen

has anyone seen the new Bourne movie?  wasn't bad--but not great.  I at least could watch the action scenes because it didn't use the stupid shaky handheld camera "technique"--which all 3 of the first Bourne movies overused....    I liked this new guy's watch, though!  anyone know what it was?  Here are a couple pics of my watch that I took recently.
   
  EDIT...wow I give up trying to embed a picture from flickr...tried everything  
   
  http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyogen82/7782747982/in/set-72157631068180832/
   
  http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyogen82/7782745318/in/set-72157631068180832
   
  http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyogen82/7782742292/in/set-72157631068180832/
   
  http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyogen82/7783228412/in/set-72157631068180832/
   
  http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyogen82/7782737630/in/set-72157631068180832
   
  http://www.flickr.com/photos/hyogen82/7782737630/in/set-72157631068180832/


----------



## Mcarter3

Very nice Tag Hyogen!
   
  wow that PMWF is fantastic. Definitely going to pick up a Casio Edifice sometime really soon. Pretty much as soon as I recover from my 2 major headphone purchases the last 2 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I know people who have gotten really nice vintage omegas etc. for very reasonable prices too which is another route I will go someday.


----------



## ianmedium

I have owned several vintage Omegas over the years and they are wonderful bargains, the movements in those watches were beautifully made.


----------



## psamuel01

Quote: 





hyogen said:


> has anyone seen the new Bourne movie?  wasn't bad--but not great.  I at least could watch the action scenes because it didn't use the stupid shaky handheld camera "technique"--which all 3 of the first Bourne movies overused....    I liked this new guy's watch, though!  anyone know what it was?  Here are a couple pics of my watch that I took recently.


 
   
  You got to "Grab the HTML/BBCode" located at the "Share" Button.


----------



## hyogen

Quote: 





psamuel01 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  hmm, I did try those though... I even tried pasting it in the full size editor..


----------



## iim7V7IM7

Sometimes the back is better than the front...


















Like music, there are details...


----------



## ianmedium

Oh my! The breguet does it again for me. That is the first real close up of the enamel dial I have seen such a simple dial and then you see it close up and see the details of the minute markers.. Outstanding!


----------



## iim7V7IM7

Some more enamel for you...


----------



## Klaatu

This is what I'm wearing today. I mostly collect vintage pieces. I have a few nice modern Tag Heuers, though.


----------



## ianmedium

iim7v7im7 said:


> Some more enamel for you...



That really is exquisite!

Klaatu, lovely looking watch!


----------



## caracara08

i need to unsubscribe from this thread... but theyre so beautiful.


----------



## shane55

Hey iim7V7IM7...
  Stunning close-ups, and some great watches!
  Let's see the dial on that Blancpain, if you would, please.
   
  Cheers


----------



## Klaatu

Today's watch.


----------



## iim7V7IM7

shane55 said:


> Hey iim7V7IM7...
> Stunning close-ups, and some great watches!
> Let's see the dial on that Blancpain, if you would, please.
> 
> Cheers




Here you go...


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





iim7v7im7 said:


> Sometimes the back is better than the front...


 
   
  Yup!


----------



## iim7V7IM7

leftnose said:


> Yup!




Lemania 1873 is a great chronograph movement...


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> Yup!


 
   
  Will have mine in a week or so


----------



## iim7V7IM7

szadzik said:


> Will have mine in a week or so




You ordered a Speedmaster?


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





iim7v7im7 said:


> You ordered a Speedmaster?


 
   
  3573.50


----------



## iim7V7IM7

szadzik said:


> 3573.50




A classic...enjoy


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





iim7v7im7 said:


> A classic...enjoy


 
   
  Thanks . I will post pics when I get it. Already bought a Hirsch Medici strap, hoping to get it soon too.


----------



## ianmedium

szadzik said:


> Thanks . I will post pics when I get it. Already bought a Hirsch Medici strap, hoping to get it soon too.




Great choice of watch, an all time classic! Great choice of strap as well. I have a friend who works for Omega (she now teaches watchmaking there, she used to build the Tourbillions) She told me Hirsch make most of the leather straps for Omega so they are a wise choice to go for and save a bundle of money over an Omega strap!

If I were you I would have a look on eBay for a genuine omega tang buckle to finish it off nicely!


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Great choice of watch, an all time classic! Great choice of strap as well. I have a friend who works for Omega (she now teaches watchmaking there, she used to build the Tourbillions) She told me Hirsch make most of the leather straps for Omega so they are a wise choice to go for and save a bundle of money over an Omega strap!
> If I were you I would have a look on eBay for a genuine omega tang buckle to finish it off nicely!


 
   
  I will be looking for either a tang buckle or a deplyment clasp to compliment the Hirsch, but have to see if I prefer the strap or the bracelet first, before investing into something I might never use.
   
  eBay is actually a good idea, I thought about Oto Frei, but the new Omega stuff is quite expensive.


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> I will be looking for either a tang buckle or a deplyment clasp to compliment the Hirsch, but have to see if I prefer the strap or the bracelet first, before investing into something I might never use.
> 
> eBay is actually a good idea, I thought about Oto Frei, but the new Omega stuff is quite expensive.


 
  If you decide on a deployant, I can't recommend Bob Davis' any more: http://www.mywatchmaker.net/
   
  Nice guy and a great deployant; I use them by default on any leather strap as they greatly extend the life of the strap.  While my Speedmaster is currently on its original bracelet, I've also got a Hirsch San Remo with an RHD deployant for it.  I tend to use bracelets in summer and straps in winter.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> If you decide on a deployant, I can't recommend Bob Davis' any more: http://www.mywatchmaker.net/
> 
> Nice guy and a great deployant; I use them by default on any leather strap as they greatly extend the life of the strap.  While my Speedmaster is currently on its original bracelet, I've also got a Hirsch San Remo with an RHD deployant for it.  I tend to use bracelets in summer and straps in winter.


 
  Great advice. Will have a look.


----------



## bhd812

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> If you decide on a deployant, I can't recommend Bob Davis' any more: http://www.mywatchmaker.net/
> 
> Nice guy and a great deployant; I use them by default on any leather strap as they greatly extend the life of the strap.  While my Speedmaster is currently on its original bracelet, I've also got a Hirsch San Remo with an RHD deployant for it.  I tend to use bracelets in summer and straps in winter.


 
   
   
  The RHD is an amazing deployment. Got one for my 112 when i first received the watch years ago and it worked perfect up until last week when a spring bar busted. The watch luckily fell off as i was getting out of my car in a garage, not sure what was to blame for the spring bar bust. Bob includes a extra spring bar with every order and now i am glad.  I ordered two more awhile back for my Lum-Tecs and they worked perfect, great guy he is with a great deployment!


----------



## Szadzik

Got my Speedy Pro today. Unbelievable! It is a beauty. Will post in a few days when I get it set up and all


----------



## floydfan33

INCOMING!! A Seiko Ananta Automatic Chronograph. A soup to nuts in house watch, and a very unique case.

Arrives tomorrow. WooHoo!






borrowed pic of the actual watch


----------



## Ultrainferno

My new nighthawk


----------



## Szadzik

Not a great shot, yet a great watch


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





ultrainferno said:


> My new nighthawk


 
   
  Nice!  I had one for a bit but (stupidly) sold it.  I don't know what they cost now but when I bought mine, it was a great value.  The build quality is just outstanding on that watch!
   
   
   


szadzik said:


> Not a great shot, yet a great watch


 
   
  Looks like a Sapphire crystal?


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> Looks like a Sapphire crystal?


 
   
  Yep. Preferred the sapphire sandwich over the cheap 'plexiglass' with a fancy name on the original.


----------



## sygyzy

Automatic (watch), mechanical (keyboard)


----------



## sygyzy

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> Yep. Preferred the sapphire sandwich over the cheap 'plexiglass' with a fancy name on the original.


 
   
  Do you put Bose sound systems in your Studebaker as well?


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> Yep. Preferred the sapphire sandwich over the cheap 'plexiglass' with a fancy name on the original.


 
  Nice.  That was my choice as well.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> Nice.  That was my choice as well.


 
   
  Very happy with it. Adjusted my bracelet last night and can now choose the bracelet or Medici, both look great.
   
  Quote: 





sygyzy said:


> Do you put Bose sound systems in your Studebaker as well?


 
   
  Check my profile and you will know


----------



## ianmedium

Lovely Speedy, love them on straps as well, looks even more old school! Am I right in thinking that another advantage of having the Sapphire is that you also have a clear case back? 
I love that option as the movement in this one is worth seeing! I know a lot of folks go with the plexi for a number of reasons, history, ease and cheapness of maintenance and it gives the dial a certain patina. It would be a tough choice for me. I love the look of the plexi but also love the scratch resistance of the sapphire.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Lovely Speedy, love them on straps as well, looks even more old school! Am I right in thinking that another advantage of having the Sapphire is that you also have a clear case back?
> I love that option as the movement in this one is worth seeing! I know a lot of folks go with the plexi for a number of reasons, history, ease and cheapness of maintenance and it gives the dial a certain patina. It would be a tough choice for me. I love the look of the plexi but also love the scratch resistance of the sapphire.


 
   
  Yes, the sapphire crystal version also has see-through case back. 
   
  If you really prefer the original hesalite crystal (prctical for space applications, but not for terrestial though ) you can get a 3rd party see-through sapphire crystal case back.


----------



## leftnose

Actually, until a few years ago, Omega made, I believe, 4 options: hesalite crystal, sapphire crystal (not entirely sure of this one), hesalite with sapphire display back, and sapphire sandwich.  If you look around, I'm sure you could find one with a hesalite crystal and display back.  It was just for the people who wanted the "correct" look of hesalite plus a display back.
   
  Mine is a sapphire sandwich.  However, hesalite is easy to polish and CHEAP to replace (I think OEM Omega hesalite crystals are under $40).  An OEM Omega sapphire crystal is over $300, IIRC.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> Actually, until a few years ago, Omega made, I believe, 4 options: hesalite crystal, sapphire crystal (not entirely sure of this one), hesalite with sapphire display back, and sapphire sandwich.  If you look around, I'm sure you could find one with a hesalite crystal and display back.  It was just for the people who wanted the "correct" look of hesalite plus a display back.
> 
> Mine is a sapphire sandwich.  However, hesalite is easy to polish and CHEAP to replace (I think OEM Omega hesalite crystals are under $40).  An OEM Omega sapphire crystal is over $300, IIRC.


 
   
  For a tech lover like me the sandwich was the only option


----------



## plasmoic

My toy, although a few months old


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





plasmoic said:


> My toy, although a few months old


 
   
  Nice Hamilton! Looks pretty big. Is that 42mm? And what do the extra pushers do?


----------



## plasmoic

lol...yeah that would be a relative proposition..actually my wrist is small 
  there are 3 adjustable parts...the whitish half circle on the left has city names, and its adjusted by the push on the left
  the inner one has the second time, in hours..its adjusted by the right lower push (and rotates with the timer itself)..
  the right upper push is for the date and time adjustments...


----------



## 129207

Got this coming in. My first Sea-Gull branded watch. It's the M172s retrograde with sapphire dial, sapphire display case, 5ATM, black leather strap with butterfly deployment, stainless steel case, ST2505 automatic movement with power reserve indicator and rotating balance wheel. A bit of a poor man's tourbillon.


----------



## ianmedium

Really love the Sea-Gull's, very well made and beautiful to look at and the movements in my limited experience (had an Alpha chrono with a Sea-Gull movement) are super reliable.


----------



## Rhyno46

In pics - Breitling Navitimer World, Breitling Datora, and Tag Carerra.  I also have a B&R 01-94 chrono with yellow indicators.


----------



## Ultrainferno

is nice!


----------



## sharkz

Nice Seagull! Where did you get it from if you don't mind me asking?

 I really like the power reserve indicator too. I know it may be sort of gimmicky, but I really wish my Mako would have. That's the biggest issue I have with it. Since I don't own a winder, I never know how long to move it for to keep it going and its something I inevitably forget to do every day.


----------



## ianmedium

I am guessing here, http://usseagull.com/index.asp

I have only found power reserves really useful on two types of watches, manual wind though even then with a manual wind it always worked best if it is wound every 24 hours so the power reserve becomes moot I guess. They most useful application in my experience is on my Citizen 2100 mechanical/ ecodrive Chrono. In fact I think on any of the Eco drives it is a really useful tool to make sure the cell is fully charged. Having said all of that I like the feature regardless and still more useful than most chronograph I have used ( except my present Breitling with the magnetic pushers!)



Ryhno, love the Breitlings, I have an avenger seawolf chronograph.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





sharkz said:


> Nice Seagull! Where did you get it from if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> I really like the power reserve indicator too. I know it may be sort of gimmicky, but I really wish my Mako would have. That's the biggest issue I have with it. Since I don't own a winder, I never know how long to move it for to keep it going and its something I inevitably forget to do every day.


 
  I bought it on Ebay. There's a seller called Rockymartin2011 who is a Watchuseek forum member and has these M172s models on sale for $200 incl. shipping. He provides a tracking number which seems to work just fine. You can also check out the M171s, which has a day of the week display instead of the power reserve. I opted for the PR since I damn well know which day of the week it is without my watch needing to tell me.  
   
http://www.ebay.nl/itm/251148162497?var=550176768074&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649#ht_590wt_1396
   
  He sells a gold rotor version too which I actually preferred to my silver rotor version but I refused to shell out an extra $30 just for the different paint color.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





ianmedium said:


> Really love the Sea-Gull's, very well made and beautiful to look at and the movements in my limited experience (had an Alpha chrono with a Sea-Gull movement) are super reliable.


 
  I have an Alpha with a ST19 movement. It's absolutely gorgeous!
   
  This is mine:


----------



## Klaatu

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Got this coming in. My first Sea-Gull branded watch. It's the M172s retrograde with sapphire dial, sapphire display case, 5ATM, black leather strap with butterfly deployment, stainless steel case, ST2505 automatic movement with power reserve indicator and rotating balance wheel. A bit of a poor man's tourbillon.


 
  I have a Guess branded watch with that movement in it. It's quite the eye catcher, but it has a very large, thick case. I like it , but it isn't  in keeping with my normal tastes.


----------



## ianmedium

klaatu said:


> I have a Guess branded watch with that movement in it. It's quite the eye catcher, but it has a very large, thick case. I like it , but it isn't  in keeping with my normal tastes.




That would make sense as Guess are owned by Timex and Timex source their mechanical movements from Sea-Gull, or at least they used to when I had one of their watches a few years ago (i am talking 21st century Timex) not watchmaking Timex who used to make all their mechanical watches in several countries around the world. My very first Timex, in fact my very first watch was a manual wind boys watch from Timex in the 1970's which was made in Scotland.


----------



## 129207

Yup!


----------



## sluker

Subscribed


----------



## JeckyllAndHyde

someone know any web resource helping to indentify the watch movements? i've picked an old Dugena chronograph and would love to know more about it (i might be able to post the pics later in the week)


----------



## JeckyllAndHyde

okay i managed to get some infos - it seems that it is some older Valjoux movement - I also picked a vintage Seiko LCD watch in nice condition - always wanted one! 
   

   
   
   

   

   
  the Seiko had a slight problem with fourth digit (piece missing) - fortunately it is not a complicated watch and it was an easy repair


----------



## Austin Morrow

I'm no expert, but I recently got a hold of one of Relic's middle of the line watches for my birthday. Seems pretty nice!


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





jeckyllandhyde said:


> okay i managed to get some infos - it seems that it is some older Valjoux movement - I also picked a vintage Seiko LCD watch in nice condition - always wanted one!


 
   
  Amazing watch! The movement looks a bit like a ST19 as well. 
   
  I got one of these affordables incoming:


----------



## Ehr33

My DSN Homage. The Panatime straps just come in yesterday. Bent it many times to give that vintage look.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





ehr33 said:


> My DSN Homage. The Panatime straps just come in yesterday. Bent it many times to give that vintage look.


 
   
  Nice! In that light it looks a bit like one of those new bronze-look cases you see popping up. Here are my Pams:
   





   
  The phantom Fiddy is by Jackson Tse, the traditional Radiomir by Tricon.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Are they as good as Panerai watches ?


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Are they as good as Panerai watches ?


 
   
  They cost about $120. A Panerai costs about $7000. I think the homages may have cut the costs somewhere.  Personally I believe Panerai, like Rolex, are vastly overpricing their watches though. There is nothing in, or about, a Panerai that justifies it's price. Apart from image and marketing that is. I'll take a Zenith El Primero, or even a Seiko Spring Drive, over a Panerai any time.


----------



## Ehr33

Mine cost bout $400 (not including the straps). They may not be Panerai perfect but it's great to have your own personalized vintage watch.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Are Getat watches reliable ?


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Are Getat watches reliable ?


 
   
  Luck of the draw. Getat does decent RMA though. Only problem is you have to wait a month for an item to reach him and vice versa. RMA can take up to three months this way. Hency why some knowledge of basic watchmaking (opening a caseback, removing a crownstem) will come in handy when you own a PAM homage. Fixing these movements isn't rocket science since they're pretty basic. I love tinkering with these though and the amount of customisations is endless. I've built a custom PAM from parts for a friend and he loves it. He now thinks I'm a genius watchmaker eventhough I explained how easy it is.  
   
   



ehr33 said:


> Mine cost bout $400 (not including the straps). They may not be Panerai perfect but it's great to have your own personalized vintage watch.


 
   
  DSN uses ETA movements I suppose instead of the Chinese Unitas clone found in most PAMs. I imagine the quality control is much higher as well. The cases, crownguards, basic hands and dials or the same though. There is a tear down of a lot of these watches over at, among other forums, Watchuseek. I never bought a DSN after I found out he makes most of his cash by doing actual replicas. He's a "trusted replica seller" over at the Replica Watch forum. Getat, Jackson Tse and Tricon only sell parts there but no fake branded items.


----------



## Mediahound

My Omega Speedmaster on NATO strap:


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





mediahound said:


> My Omega Speedmaster on NATO strap:


 
   
  A truly beautiful watch. I had worn mine on a Hirsch strap until since day one until I put the original bracelet back on. It has never left the watch since.


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





szadzik said:


> A truly beautiful watch. I had worn mine on a Hirsch strap until since day one until I put the original bracelet back on. It has never left the watch since.


 
   
  The day I bought my sapphire sandwich I put it on a Di-Modell alligator strap with an RHD deployant. About two years later on a whim, I put it back on the bracelet and it's been there ever since.  It's my only watch on a bracelet as I generally find them uncomfortable but that Omega bracelet really is something!


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





leftnose said:


> The day I bought my sapphire sandwich I put it on a Di-Modell alligator strap with an RHD deployant. About two years later on a whim, I put it back on the bracelet and it's been there ever since.  It's my only watch on a bracelet as I generally find them uncomfortable but that Omega bracelet really is something!


 
   
  Love the bracelet, love the watch.


----------



## jc9394

Hi guys, I'm thinking to sell my like new Omega Speedmaster Michael Schumacher 2001 edition to fund my STAX. PM me if you are interested, will post at fleabay next week.


----------



## wavid

i think the seiko 007 diver will be my watch of choice for life.


----------



## Borat

^ 
   
  It's such a great value in a dive watch. Workhorse Seiko movement, 200 meter ISO diver rating, nice brushed and polished finishes on the case, classic dial design following the 6309-704x heritage.
   
  I also love that there are so many mod parts available on the market to come up with your own creative spin on it.  
   
  Here's my 007 using MKII and Dagaz watch parts.
   

   
   

   
  Obviously inspired by the British Royal Navy issue Omega Seamaster 300 "Big Triangle" of the 1970's, but I used a broadsword hand style and a combination countdown/GMT bezel instead of MoD sword hands and a diver elapsed time bezel like the original.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





borat said:


>


 
   
  Looks great on mesh! I am still looking for a nice mesh bracelet but have a hard time choosing one that's both affordable and solid. Any suggestions?


----------



## Borat

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> Looks great on mesh! I am still looking for a nice mesh bracelet but have a hard time choosing one that's both affordable and solid. Any suggestions?


 
   
  I don't have any other experience with mesh other than the shark mesh on my SKX007. But I think the one I have is pretty solid. 
   
  I didn't want to have to drill or cut one to fit, so I bought a shark mesh with removable links like you would find on an oyster style bracelet. William Jean (wjean28 on eBay) sells the shark mesh I have and I think it's pretty nice. The only complaint I have is the screws in the links are difficult to screw back in all the way. But the construction of the bracelet itself is nice.  
   
  I'm not positive, but it appears to be the same exact shark mesh bracelet sold by Strapcode and Market-Straps.com. So probably produced by a factory in China and distributed by various outlets.


----------



## floydfan33

I have recently been bitten by the Bronze Bug!


----------



## mark_h

....edited...


----------



## Nocturnal310

any of you post on watchuseek forums?


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





nocturnal310 said:


> any of you post on watchuseek forums?


 
   
  Like a mad person.  
   
  http://forums.watchuseek.com/member.php?u=134684


----------



## mark_h

personal favorite.


----------



## 129207

Nice! Looks expensive though.  Any info?


----------



## nelamvr6

My EDC:


----------



## jc9394

negakinu said:


> Nice! Looks expensive though.  Any info?




 I think it starts at $37k but that was from. 2007.


----------



## wuwhere

I have an Omega speedmaster like this one http://xtrememeantime.forumotion.com/t7255-1973-omega-anniversary-speedmaster-125-chronometer
  Not as nice looking since I wear mine everyday.
   
  I'm looking for a band for it since mine is a little tight. Any assistance where I can buy one would be well appreciated.


----------



## DanBrown89

Some stunning watches in this thread! Whilst I do prefer watches with mechanical movement, I received this a few years back for my 21st, and will always be a favourite...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/74486937@N06/8374840232/
   
  Hamilton Ventura, unfortunately not an original, but still damn sexy!


----------



## 129207

New additions aplenty, but here's a picture of one of them to keep this thread going! 
   
  Tempo D'oro Skeleton. Automatic Hangzhou 2189 movement. Bought this during my last holiday in Prague. It's a mushroom brand ofcourse, Chinese parts assembled in Europe. But the specs are decent and the finish is on par with Sea-Gull branded watches. I am very happy with it for the $50 I paid. Decent power reserve as well, around 4 days. About 6 seconds off daily so that's perfectely tolerable.


----------



## estreeter

Guys, I know this thread focuses more on the higher end, but I like the Timex below. They claim it's '70's Inspired', and it lines up with my recollection of what a man's watch looked like in the 70s 
   

   
   
  It's simple, easily read at a glance, has a 'night light' and I wouldn't slit my wrists if the watch was lost/stolen.  Timex seems to have a reasonable reputation for reliability - just not a whole lot of street cred compared to more expensive brands. That's fine with me, particularly if it means I'm not likely to be targeted for my watch.  .


----------



## rasmushorn

IT looks very cool! The kind of watch I would be looking to buy.
  If it had been a mechanical watch looking like that I think I would buy it immediately.


----------



## estreeter

Rasmushorn, you are in luck - Tag Heuer can help you out, and it shouldnt cost more than 3K USD !


----------



## estreeter

I know I'll get flamed for this, but looking at them 'side-by-side', I actually prefer the cleaner styling of the Timex ! World's apart in price and specification, but there you have it - as I said, the Timex does genuinely look like a watch from the 70s.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I know I'll get flamed for this, but looking at them 'side-by-side', I actually prefer the cleaner styling of the Timex ! World's apart in price and specification, but there you have it - as I said, the Timex does genuinely look like a watch from the 70s.


 
  I was just about to say the same. I like the Timex better - by looks. I never really liked the Tag Heuer Aquaracer watches that much. Of all the TAG Heuer watches the Carrera's are the only ones that appeal to me.


----------



## rasmushorn

... and the Monaco's of course. Then it doen't get any more 70's-style...


----------



## Klaatu

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> ... and the Monaco's of course. Then it doen't get any more 70's-style...


 
  That's why those are the only two Tags I own


----------



## Szadzik

As an impulse buy I got myself a Tissot T-Touch Expert on-line yesterday. Waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## dcfis

..............


----------



## estreeter

Anyone into vintage watches ? Stumbled on an Omega from 1958 today - absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## musicman59

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Anyone into vintage watches ? Stumbled on an Omega from 1958 today - absolutely gorgeous.


 
  I have an Omega seamaster form the early 70s that was my father's and a friend of mine rebuilt for me with all original pieces. I'll post a picture later.


----------



## estreeter

superb, musicman59 - I eagerly await the photo. Handy friend to have, btw - I only seem to attract friends who know how to watch cricket while drinking (my) beer.


----------



## Tundramystic

I'm currently using this Fossil watch. I got it as a Christmas gift from my girlfriend.


----------



## Szadzik

Has anyeone had any experience with Seiko Astron? It recently caught my eye and I cannot stop looking at it. The price is a bit high for a watch llike that, though.


----------



## estreeter

Szadzik, you know you want it - why torture yourself ?  It's only money, and we are dead for a very long time.


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Szadzik, you know you want it - why torture yourself ?  It's only money, and we are dead for a very long time.


 
   
  True. I promised myself my Omega Speedmaster Pro would be the last watch and it only took me 6 month to buy the Tissot. Maybe one day I will get that Astron, or wait for a newer version of Tissot with sync and solar power. I already have 4 watches and it is really hard to wear more than one at a time


----------



## jc9394

I finally find this after I moved couple years ago.


----------



## carm

Are there any similar design wristwatches to A. Lange & Söhne ?


----------



## musical-kage

Are there any cheapish watches (under £100) that allow you to see the inside workings? i.e don't have a typical cover?
  Those fasinate me for sure.


----------



## SpudHarris

My newest addition.....


----------



## dcfis

carm said:


> Are there any similar design wristwatches to A. Lange & Söhne ?




Patek and many independents in terms of quality. GO on terms of style

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





spudharris said:


> My newest addition.....


 
   
   


Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!



 


>


   

   


   
   
  Beautiful round case. Not a big fan of broad arrows, but this one looks great.


----------



## musical-kage

Ah, the ones where you can see all the workings are called Skeleton watches 
  Love the look of them.
   
  Look at this one as an example:

http://www.watchshop.com/mens-bulova-bva-series-505-skeleton-automatic-watch-98a108-p99935480.html
   
  Or haha, a more expensive one:
   
http://www.watchshop.com/mens-bulova-accutron-kirkwood-skeleton-automatic-watch-63a000-p99950725.html
   
  This one doesn't look so bad either:
   
http://www.watchshop.com/mens-rotary-skeleton-mechanical-watch-gs02841-21-p99954815.html
   
  This also looks different:
  
Android watch
   
  You tell me this doesn't look so so kewl. I'm getting one


----------



## anoobis

More of a technology question but if I'm going to find some expertise, I think it's going to be in this thread!

 I have a Seiko Kinetic ... yes, I know, you're all just about to point me at a capacitor replacement kit. That's probably the answer but I'd like an opinion on how likely alternative/additional issues may be before I try that.

 The watch is a 5M63 and my understanding is that it should already have a Li-ion cell, good for 20+ years and with a reserve of several months. I've charged it to the 30s indicator by swinging it rather than by just wearing it. Let's be pessimistic and say it's just gone over the 20s indicator. The watch stops overnight. It started to deteriorate when I'd had the watch (from new) for about 5-6 years and at the time I was wearing it through the working week. Then it stopped holding charge over the weekend. Once or twice when I've pressed the indicator button, the second hand has juddered in place without advancing. After 5, 10, 20, 30s, whatever the charge would have been, it carried on as normal. Is this indicative of anything or just an anomaly?

 Any thoughts on it being something other than the battery in the battery-less watch? (What a con that turned out to be!)

 Seiko UK just issued a standard, 'send it to us for a once over, that'll be £90 (+shipping), thanks'. No mention of replacement kits or issues with Kinetics. Didn't really address the specifics. Disappointing.


----------



## Klaatu




----------



## Nkyo

Unfortunately it doesn't work.


----------



## Nkyo




----------



## rasmushorn

@Klaatu: Your Monaco looks good with the fat leather strap but I still think the strap would suit a Panerai-type of watch better. If you want to use a leather strap with the Monaco a black crocodile strap would be my personal choice


----------



## Klaatu

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> @Klaatu: Your Monaco looks good with the fat leather strap but I still think the strap would suit a Panerai-type of watch better. If you want to use a leather strap with the Monaco a black crocodile strap would be my personal choice


 

 Heh, you and every other watch geek I know. Either black croc or a black ralley with white stitching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some of them are pretty insistent about it.


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> @Klaatu: Your Monaco looks good with the fat leather strap but I still think the strap would suit a Panerai-type of watch better. If you want to use a leather strap with the Monaco a black crocodile strap would be my personal choice


 
   
  X2, I have a strap that looks like it on my 90 and love it.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





klaatu said:


> Heh, you and every other watch geek I know. Either black croc or a black ralley with white stitching
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  hehe yeah, exactly - and I think it never hurts trying something different. Maybe I am just a bit too conservative when it comes to watches


----------



## Klaatu

I like the big, thick, rugged Panny strap because it's comfortable, to be honest. I've been eyeing gator straps on eBay as they can be found reasonably there.


----------



## SpudHarris

My every day "go to"


----------



## Patu

I got Certina DS-1 for my birthday. Can't stop smiling wearing this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   

   
  My first "real" watch.


----------



## supracrazy90

I have one of the gshock aviation watches,the 6 band, solar powered ones... My old gshock I hit with a baseball bat a dozen or so times then ran it over with a car in an effort to break it.. I was unable to :/ lol


----------



## mongol

Finally received the Christopher Ward C10 a couple months ago.  Doesn't seem to be discussed much on that forum, but pics don't do it justice.  As soon as I opened the package, was in love with it


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





mongol said:


> Finally received the Christopher Ward C10 a couple months ago.  Doesn't seem to be discussed much on that forum, but pics don't do it justice.  As soon as I opened the package, was in love with it


 
  Photos!


----------



## Klaatu

New and more appropriate shoes for the Monaco.


----------



## scuttle

Quote: 





ipodstudio said:


> One interesting point: since I could first afford to buy one, I have always kept a Rolex dive watch (GMT Master II, Submariner, Seadweller) with me whilst travelling. Why? Well, firstly because I love the watches and they are great travel watches that you could run over with a tank and they'd still work just fine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  In reality, I think anyone you offer it to will consider it likely to be a fake - some of the one's using Swiss autowinding mechs are arguably better than the originals as well as impossible to tell apart with disassembly. But they're still only worth around $400.


----------



## scuttle

Quote: 





supracrazy90 said:


> I have one of the gshock aviation watches,the 6 band, solar powered ones... My old gshock I hit with a baseball bat a dozen or so times then ran it over with a car in an effort to break it.. I was unable to :/ lol


 
  I actually heard of someone who managed to break a g-shock. It was one of the extra heavy models (a "Klingon" or "Stargate"maybe) he hurled it at the mirror in a bar hard enough to shatter the heavy glass, a piece of which must have acted like a chisel as it distorted and cracked the glass in front of the screen. To be fair, the watch was still running - and a lot less damaged than its owner.


----------



## scuttle

Quote: 





klaatu said:


> New and more appropriate shoes for the Monaco.


 
   
  Perfect choice!


----------



## dcfis

Quote: 





scuttle said:


> In reality, I think anyone you offer it to will consider it likely to be a fake - some of the one's using Swiss autowinding mechs are arguably better than the originals as well as impossible to tell apart with disassembly. But they're still only worth around $400.


 
  Um, yea OK.


----------



## scuttle

Quote: 





dcfis said:


> Um, yea OK.


 
   
  Do you actually know anything about mechanical watches, as in how they work? The Rolex mech is a very decent design, but there are no substantial differences in performance, in any degree, to a commodity ETA mech - and before the recent price you could get those in bulk for $100. As the rest of the components... Seikos with equivalent quality ISO spec diver cases and better lume cost about $300 (and you can actually regulate one to Rolex spec accuracy yourself with little more that a jeweller's screwdriver.)
   
  Famous dissection by someone who, unlike you, actually knows how mechanical watches work:
   
   
http://people.timezone.com/library/horologium/horologium0036


----------



## dcfis

Are you getting personal? Yes I am VERY Familiar with that ExpI. It was a debacle. Dont bring Seikos into this. If any company deserves the not to durability its Rolex. Ive had 60+ year old Rolex keeping COSC having never been opened. can ETA do that- I bet yes but the world over Rolex has earned its stripes. Seikos too, which I also collect. No sane person can knock Rolex for its durability. That famous first run of entry level, cost cutting ExpI is an exception and was rectified.


----------



## scuttle

Quote: 





dcfis said:


> Are you getting personal?


 
   
  Is it personal to point out that you obviously don't know anything about how mechanical watches work?
   
   
   


> Yes I am VERY Familiar with that ExpI. It was a debacle.


 
   
  Because...?
   
   


> Dont bring Seikos into this.


 
   
  Because...? Seiko are a very good comparison for Rolex because they are one of the few makers that mass produces equally huge model runs entirely in-house, especially of ISO spec divers. In fact, most of the Rolex owners I know have something like an SKX007 and they are usually agreed to be much the tougher watch - and about 90% of them regulate inside COSC even though they only cost $300-$400!
   
   


> If any company deserves the not to durability its Rolex. Ive had 60+ year old Rolex keeping COSC having never been opened.


 
   
  And how do you know that it has never been opened in that time? Or are you saying something else like you have a 60 year old Rolex that is COSC although it hasn't been opened in the time that you had it? And you are aware that it is pretty common for Rolex Subs to need minor repairs after gold or tennis games - Rolex actually advise against wearing them for such sports? 
   



> can ETA do that- I bet yes but the world over Rolex has earned its stripes. Seikos too, which I also collect. No sane person can knock Rolex for its durability. That famous first run of entry level, cost cutting ExpI is an exception and was rectified.


 
   
  Ok: so apparently you agree that the watch Odet looked at was shamefully poor (key components were visibility gouged by sloppy assembly and there was swarf where it would damage bearings) and you say that it was an exception - but you expect people to believe this without any evidence...
   
  Also: how can you trust a company that would cut manufacturing costs to save a few tens of dollars on an item that was already going to sell for 5-10x its likely manufacturing costs..? And if you believe that Rolexes will as a usual thing run so long without servicing while staying accurate, then how can trust a company that says they need servicing every four years and charges something like $500-$800 for doing so?
   
  60 years ago the Rolex Sub was a very hard act to match. But since then the price has gone crazy, while the cost of making complex mechanical watches has dropped through the floor. It's fine if you're willing to pay a significant multiple for "brand heritage," but I don't think it's fair to people who are thinking of buying to make quality claims that are not realistic. And it's even less fair to people who might be buying a used watch not to be frank that it is almost impossible to tell the best replicas from a real Rolex without taking them apart - the ones with regulated ETA mechs _will_ be just as accurate; this is reality, it won't go away because your tummy hurts. Tests that people think weed out fakes only weed out *some* fakes:
   
  - Is the glass scratchable? Means nothing; Rolex may charge you several hundred dollars for a sapphire watch glass - but they're only $30 online!
   
  - Does the second sweep? This only means that the watch is mechanical, not quartz
   
  - Is the watch COSC accurate? This just means that someone has regulated the watch mechanism has been regulated. Even a poor mech can be regulated to run accurately for a brief time, and these days $100 will buy an awful lot of mech.
   
  So if someone offers you a "Rolex" for half price in return for ready cash, be wary. Even if it looks exactly like the one on your wrist, it may well be a fake that you can buy online for $500! It could even be a great watch - some are - but you will lose thousands on the deal.


----------



## dcfis

Well Im sure Ill see an aficionado  at one of the GTGs somewhere around the world.


----------



## Currawong

Quote: 





scuttle said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  As soon as you write the word "you" then the post becomes personal. Don't go down this road. Discuss the argument, not the person. 
   
  You may now continue discussing watches.


----------



## sluker

$500 will buy you a moded Swiss ETA 2836-2 replica of a sub. For another $100 you can get a real bezel, this build will be indistinguishable from the real thing unless you take out the movement and check the serial numbers. 
  I would also agree that any money someone offers you for your Rolex in an emergency will be based on the assumption that it is a fake unless you can provide documentation and proof that it is genuine. These days when I see someone wearing a Rolex (or a Hublot) I assume it is a replica, unless I know the person well.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





sluker said:


>





> These days when I see someone wearing a Rolex (or a Hublot) I assume it is a replica, unless I know the person well.


 
   
  Absolutely. IWC, Panerai and Audemars as well. Those 1:1 replicas are so easy to get online. That's why I don't start up a conversation with people that wear one of those brands anymore, since most of the time they wear replicas. It makes seeing someone with a boutique brand out in the wild even cooler though. Just last week I had a really cool chat with someone I bumped into in a restaurant, wearing a vintage golden Seamaster.


----------



## dinesh7kumar

Dear customer,
  I kindly want to get Timex Camper this. ya... 
   
  Regards,
   
  By Dinesh Kumar,


----------



## Patu

Got myself a cheaper automatic watch to be used on occasions when Certina DS-1 might be a bit too tidy.
   
  Orient EM7K001B


----------



## 129207

Ordered a Vostok Amphibian.


----------



## Cheapy

Currently I am looking for my first serious watch and would appreciate some help from more knowledgeable members than me on watches.
   
*Use:* Main use for semi-smart office use (shirt, tie, pants but no suit jacket) and smart events
*Budget:* up to £500 ($760)
*Movement:* Definitely mechanical and preferably automatic but will not rule out hand wind
*Complications:* Would like a date but that would be the only complication I would use
*Size:* Believe I am ~6.75" wrist. Currently using a Timex Expedition that is 40mm diameter, 46mm lug to lug that fits quite well, max I could get away with may be about ~44mm diameter I’m thinking.
*Waterproof:* Being in the rainy UK means the watch must be at least rain proof which I believe is equivalent to a 30m (3ATM) waterproof rating?
   
  The watch is for a 21st so I am looking for something that would last for years (decades even) with a relatively timeless design, I am not fussed on brand so long as the quality is there. But (the engineer in me) would like a display case back if possible to be able to see the mechanism at work. Currently I am drawn towards the more Flieger style watches being simple and smart. Below are some of the watches I am considering to give you an idea.
   
*Stowa Ikarus*
  Love the style and the unique rhodium plated grey face makes it something very different. Current favourite of all I have seen.
  http://www.stowa.de/lshop,showdetail,136141006119549,en,1361411038-24512,flieger,ikarus,6,Tshowrub--flieger,.htm
   
*Christopher Ward C8 MKII - U2*
  Again something different. My concern with such a choice if is too casual a watch and how the PVD coating would hold up over the years.
  http://www.christopherward.co.uk/men/view-all-mens-watches/c8-kvkt-mk2.html?limit=all
   
*Victorinox AirBoss Mechanical*
  Similar style to the others but just does not look as special as the others above.
  http://www.victorinox.com/ch/product/Timepieces/Category/Professional/AirBoss/AirBoss-Mechanical/241507
   
*Laco Altenburg/Steinghart Flieger*
  Again the Laco has the black PVD so not sure about wear problems. The titanium Laco's and Steinharts look interesting but most seem to say the Stowa is the better built watch plus the Steinhart has no waterproof rating.
   
  I have looked at Nomos (too expensive), Sinn 566 (too expensive), Timefactors (v. small company, still be around?) but each have their flaws.
  Stowa always seem to impress people with the build quality compared to other Flieger watch makers and it provides a unique watch which is why it’s currently my favourite. But I cannot see one in the flesh which is a shame. Though I am prepared for the 3 month wait for the Stowa.
   
  Hope I have included all the required information. Any additional suggestions or experience with above watches are welcome!
  Would also be interested to know of differences (if any) in the mechanisms in my price range. Looks like my budget will get me the ETA 2824-2 or a Sellita SW200-1 mainly.


----------



## Covenant

Hi Cheapy,
   
  That Stowa model looks lovely. I'd check out the specs on its movement though.
   
  Personally I'm considering the Tissot "Luxury Automatic" T086.408.16.051.00:
  http://www.tissot.ch/?collections/products/6614/n/TISSOT_LUXURY_AUTOMATIC/T086.408.16.051.00
   
  It's a certified chronometer with 80 hour power reserve and sapphire crystal faceplate for approx $1,225 AUD.
   
  That ticks all the boxes for me really, and it's very inexpensive for a COSC-certified watch. I know it's beyond your budget of $760, but I reckon this is about as good as price/performance ratio can get.
   
  Welcome to head-fi, sorry about your wallet


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





cheapy said:


> Currently I am looking for my first serious watch and would appreciate some help from more knowledgeable members than me on watches.
> .


 
   
   
  You could check out Graf Zeppelin, a German brand with a lot of Flieger influences. All watches are assembled in Germany with Russian parts.


----------



## Borat

Quote: 





cheapy said:


> Currently I am looking for my first serious watch and would appreciate some help from more knowledgeable members than me on watches.
> 
> *Use:* Main use for semi-smart office use (shirt, tie, pants but no suit jacket) and smart events
> *Budget:* up to £500 ($760)
> ...


 
   
  I have had a Laco Augsburg pilot before. Same as the Altenburg, but with satin finish not PVD. The case finish was nice, but I really couldn't get used to the Miyota 821A movement. The rotor only winds in one direction and free spins in the other. Also has the infamous Miyota 8 series stutter. I'm not a big fan of those movements, but the jump to an ETA equipped Laco is pricey.  
   
  But Laco and Stowa are two of the original 1940s B-Uhr manufacturers so if historical significance means anything to you, they have that going for them. The others were A. Lange & Sohne, IWC, and Wempe so I think those are out of your (and my) price range.  
   
  Also take a look at Archimede watches for pilot style with Swiss ETA movements and clear case backs:
   
  http://www.archimede-watches.com/archimede-watches-collection-pilot-deckwatch-klassik-diver-outdoor-automatic-handwound-chronograph-2824-6498-7750/pilot-watch-automatic-2824-handwound-6498-chronograph-7750-b-watch.html
   
  Also Aristo:
   
  http://gnomonwatches.com/Product-view.asp?id=2
   
  Also, just my opinion, but I think a 44mm pilot watch will look giant on a 6.75" wrist. Pilot watches wear quite large due to their thin bezels compared to say divers with rotating bezels in the same size. My advice would be to stay within the 40mm range.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





borat said:


> Also, just my opinion, but I think a 44mm pilot watch will look giant on a 6.75" wrist. Pilot watches wear quite large due to their thin bezels compared to say divers with rotating bezels in the same size. My advice would be to stay within the 40mm range.


 
   
  This is subjective though. My wrist is 17cm/6,7" and I think my 44mm pilots look fine. I even wear 47mm and 50mm watches and still don't feel like I'm wearing clown shoes.  Actually, I always prefer watches larger than 42mm for myself. It really depends on the case design though. As long as the lugs curve with your wrist it'll look good.


----------



## SpudHarris

I really should'nt be buying another watch but man that Christopher Ward C8 MKII *Cheapy* posted is beautiful
   
*Christopher Ward C8 MKII - U2*
  Again something different. My concern with such a choice if is too casual a watch and how the PVD coating would hold up over the years.
http://www.christopherward.co.uk/men/view-all-mens-watches/c8-kvkt-mk2.html?limit=all


----------



## 28980

Any recommendations for a sub $100 watch? Leather strap preferred? I'm kind of a broke college student but I've always drooled over watches but know nothing about them.


----------



## estreeter

I read somewhere that Hamilton is no longer owned by Americans, but you wouldn't know it from their website. In any case, I really like their *Khaki Navy Pioneer*:
   

   
   
  I read that one of the things newbies like myself should look for in a watch is *consistent pricing*, even accounting for heavy 'discounting' (a common retailer tactic) off the RRP. Thus far, converting the prices I've found for this watch to AUD, the prices are very consistent - around the 1K AUD mark - and that's an affordable watch in my world. I just like the simple, classic appearance of this watch - I know nothing about the movement etc (ok - its an automatic - fine with me) but Hamilton claim their watches are based on 'Swiss Precision'. I'm not particularly hung up on Swiss manufacture - if the label said 'Seiko', 'Citizen' or 'Casio', I would still lust after a watch that looks this good. I expect that many who know watches may shake their heads at such naivety, but I'm being honest - the white dial, blue hands and overall lack of 'bells and whistles' just does it for me - YMMV. I' can see why enthusiasts become so engrossed in the watch as a thing of beauty vs its role as a status symbol - I dont know if there are Hamilton fakes out there, but I'm sure I can find a reputable dealer somewhere in 2014. I love vintage Omegas too, but I'm not sure they are a good investment for a newbie like myself - no plans to spend months waiting for my watch to be repaired. Happy to hear from those who own any of the classics - its just difficult to imagine a watch designed for maritime use in 1959 standing up to over 5 decades of use - beautiful watches, though. 
   
  For those who want something a little more impressive, Hamilton have a Limited Edition version of this watch at almost three times the price, but it certainly looks the goods mounted in it's 'nautical' setting:


----------



## Insilin1i

I've been waiting for this one to go back in stock, which seems to rarely occur.
   

   
  I only have one watch and need to expand the collection a little bit. 
   
  Current and only watch:


----------



## estreeter

Insilin1i, I think you've done very well, but then I've made my own bias known - they are both classic designs and immensely appealing.


----------



## mongol

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> This is subjective though. My wrist is 17cm/6,7" and I think my 44mm pilots look fine. I even wear 47mm and 50mm watches and still don't feel like I'm wearing clown shoes.  Actually, I always prefer watches larger than 42mm for myself. It really depends on the case design though. As long as the lugs curve with your wrist it'll look good.


 
   
  I have a 6.75" wrist, and the CW C10 at 42mm fits well.  Don't think I'd go higher than that, but yeah it does depend on design, the Stowa Antea being a prime example where I have the 365 instead of the 390.
   
  Btw did see your post asking for C10 pics, but I absolutely suck at watch photography.  I tried


----------



## Borat

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I read somewhere that Hamilton is no longer owned by Americans, but you wouldn't know it from their website.


 
   
  That is correct. Hamilton was purchased by the Swatch Group so they are Swiss owned now. Same group that owns Omega, Blancpain, Breguet, Glashutte, Tissot, etc.
   
  Swatch also owns the ubiquitous ETA SA movement company so most of their mid-range brands and even some of their luxury watches house ETA movements. Even competing luxury brands like Panerai and IWC use ETA movements in several of their models. 
   
  The Hamilton Khaki Navy Pioneer that you are interested in features the ETA 2895 movement.   
   
  It's kind of sad that Hamilton is no longer an American watch maker, but at least the brand will carry on and most of the designs they still sell are classic Hamilton like the Ventura.


----------



## estreeter

Thanks for the clarification, Borat.


----------



## 28980

Just picked up a tissot t-classic dream as my entry level watch~ never had anything apart from the kiddy ones that irritated the crap out my skin and so far I'm loving it~


----------



## ExoticGunplay

Looking to purchase an Omega Speedmaster Professional


----------



## Szadzik

Quote: 





exoticgunplay said:


> Looking to purchase an Omega Speedmaster Professional


 
   
  Great choice. Have had mine for over 6 months now and am loving it every time i put it on, daily that is


----------



## 2K9R56S

My current (and only) watch.
   

   

   
  Benarus Megalodon 3.  49mm x 20mm, 360 grams, ETA 2824-2 movement.  It's a tank.


----------



## kever910

This is my Fossil Watch that I have had for 2 years I believe. Nothin special... especially compared to some that I have on this thread. But I love it, never leave without it, otherwise I'll have a mini panic attack. Anyways its nothin much but its something that I can wear on a daily basis and not worry about, hopefully I'll save up some money in the future to get a fancy watch. 

P.S. For all that will ask I do wear my watch on my right hand and yes I am right handed as well. Call me a little strange, But it works for me


----------



## leftnose

Quote: 





exoticgunplay said:


> Looking to purchase an Omega Speedmaster Professional


 
   
  One of my favorites as well.  I've had mine for 5-6 years but I'll never let it go!
   
   

   
  Don't pay full price.  There are deals to be had, even from ADs.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





2k9r56s said:


> My current (and only) watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Really cool! Reminds me of those limited edition Seiko Monsters...


----------



## Patu

I bought myself another Certina watch today. I had been browsing through some cheaper Seiko and Orient automatic models to be used as a casual watch but I somehow ended up on a local Certina dealers website. From there I found DS Podium Big Size. It's everything I've been looking for. Simple and clear black dial, stainless steel all around and it has a very strong and robust feel. Finishing is excellent. The sporty looking red second hand tops the cake. 
   

   
   
  I also got Citizen Eco Drive AW0015-08E for a good price so I ordered one to try it out.


----------



## Cheapy

Thank you for everyones input on my watch choices. Spent the past two weeks thinking more on it and trying out a couple of different watches. Like a few people pointed out for my smaller wrists about 40mm is the maximum that looks good, anything bigger tends to look too big and bulky.

 Though I did see a unsual coloured Hamilton khaki field auto 40mm that caught my attention but the Hamilton site picture does not do it justice.
 http://www.hamiltonwatch.com/en/gents/khaki/field/auto-40mm/H70595523
 Though this site does have some much better pictures of it the face still looks more yellow than it does in the metal.
 http://watch-tanaka2.sub.jp/HAMILTON/H70595523/

 Seems that at the moment the main contenders are the Stowa Ikarus and Antea, 39mm Archimede pilots and finally the gold/bronze (No idea what Hamilton call it) Khaki Field Auto 40mm.

 @Covenant: The spec on the Tissot is very good for the price but im not sold on its style, though shall keep an eye out for it.
   
  @Negaluinu: Did not know of Graf Zepplin but unfortunately none of the designs jump out at me.

 @Borat: Thanks for the information on the 8 series stutter. Knowing I need a smaller style makes  the Archmiede and Aristo tempting.
   
  @SpudHarris: In the end though I decided agasint foing a PVD watch in case of scratching but its just too big. Shame though as it is stuning in the pictures.
   
  @Estreeter: Not sure if the special edition Hamilton is a clock or a watch


----------



## Borat

Quote: 





cheapy said:


> Though I did see a unsual coloured Hamilton khaki field auto 40mm that caught my attention but the Hamilton site picture does not do it justice.
> http://www.hamiltonwatch.com/en/gents/khaki/field/auto-40mm/H70595523
> Though this site does have some much better pictures of it the face still looks more yellow than it does in the metal.
> http://watch-tanaka2.sub.jp/HAMILTON/H70595523/
> ...


 
   
  That Hamilton is nice. The dial is a khaki color fitting of the name, which is sort of like a beige/tan. 
   
  I used to own a Khaki King and really enjoyed it while I had it. The only small gripe I had with that model is that the polished bezel tended to show micro scratches. The model you're looking at has a similar polished bezel so just a heads up if that sort of thing bothers you.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





cheapy said:


> @Estreeter: Not sure if the special edition Hamilton is a clock or a watch


 
   
   
  Cheapy, it most definitely is a watch - the 'Marine Chronograph' mounting is purely for those who get off on that sort of thing. I believe the Hamilton you linked to would look absolutely sensational with a blue face, but then I'm a sucker for almost anything with a blue face. Hamilton is still the front runner for my 'cash splash' in 2014, but I expect to see an awful lot of watches between now and then. Just like headphone amps, we fall in love again and again and again


----------



## jc9394

long lost love...


----------



## PunkJr




----------



## PunkJr

Also this one
   
  http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gtHzJrnp8D8


----------



## PunkJr

And this one
   
  http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=R7mC7nONbZQ


----------



## Cheapy

@Borat: Thanks for the heads up on the micro scratches, I never considered that.

 @Estreeter: Very true I seem to keep changing my mind almost daily on which watch I like best! I will pick one at some point...honest.


----------



## ExoticGunplay

Thanks, I sure will keep myself posted on the prices over at the bay to have a good idea whats the going rate for them


----------



## estreeter

I'm sure others here can vouch for certain e-bay sellers, but I would be very wary of buying watches from e-bay. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> I'm sure others here can vouch for certain e-bay sellers, but I would be very wary of buying watches from e-bay. Just my two cents worth.


 
   
  I must've bought at least a dozen watches off Ebay and haven't had any problems whatsoever. The whole Watchuseek.com forum community is practically based on Ebay purchases.  
   
  EDIT: I just counted, I've bought 19 watches off Ebay from 14 different sellers.


----------



## estreeter

Fair enough, but I only need *one* watch


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





estreeter said:


> Fair enough, but I only need *one* watch


 
   
  Heresy!!


----------



## Audioscope

What do you guys think about replica watches?  There are some very nice watches that I like, but I don't really care for the price tag, just the style.


----------



## Stoney

I have both gen and rep. I don't try to pass them off as real. I wear them daily; learned the hard way how many $k one can waste by scratching expensive Swiss ones. I also grab what few lower priced watches I like: some Incicta, O&W, Redline, Nixon. Have about 30. Put nice used, bespoke, or small-maker straps on, and its lots of fun.


----------



## 129207

Fake people wear fake watches. I'm sorry to put it like that but I see no reason to wear a replica. If there's a certain style you like, just buy a homage from a real brand. 
   
  My wrist today. Vintage Vostok Komandirskie from 1982 on a military bund strap from the Ukraine.


----------



## Audioscope

If I had the money, I would buy the genuine version of the watch, and not a replica. But, these days there are so many things I would rather spend my money on where a replica is not available, like a nice Leica camera or lens. Far from cheap, but it feels like my money is better spent. But, yes, I would not pass a replica off as a genuine watch.


----------



## Borat

Quote: 





audioscope said:


> If I had the money, I would buy the genuine version of the watch, and not a replica. But, these days there are so many things I would rather spend my money on where a replica is not available, like a nice Leica camera or lens. Far from cheap, but it feels like my money is better spent. But, yes, I would not pass a replica off as a genuine watch.


 
   
  If it makes you happy, then do whatever you want. That's what I say. 
   
  I only buy watches to make me happy, but personally if I were to look down and know that I was wearing a replica, that wouldn't make me happy. 
   
  But I have a buddy that has a couple Bell&Ross replicas from Asia and he has fooled several watch enthusiasts with it. It's that good. He likes them, but I could never wear those. 
   
  Homages to historic vintage watches are all good in my book though. For example, the MKII Kingston, which is a nod to the 1960s big crown Bond Sub Ref 6538. The original is nearly impossible to buy because of its rarity and fetches $60-$90k at auctions.   
   
  These days there are so many nice watches to choose from at affordable price points so I don't see the need to wear a replica.


----------



## 129207




----------



## Stoney

Some worry about their reps looking genuine so they can "pull it off."  
  Personally, I don't care if it says IWC or Parnis on the face. 
  My first rep was when I wrote a Parnis dealer and asked if they had a "sterile" one. 
  He said "no, but I have one with IWC on the face."  
   
   
   
  Quote: 





> I were to look down and know that I was wearing a replica, that wouldn't make me happy.


 
   
  If a brand or price made me happy, then I'd feel pretty shallow.  
  I fall for watches based on design.  
  If I'm wearing a rep and someone asks, I say it's a rep.


----------



## Borat

Quote:


stoney said:


> *Personally, I don't care if it says IWC or Parnis on the face. *
> My first rep was when I wrote a Parnis dealer and asked if they had a "sterile" one.
> He said "no, but I have one with IWC on the face."


    
  Then why didn't you just buy the Parnis labeled one instead?


----------



## mutabor

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> My wrist today. Vintage Vostok Komandirskie from 1982 on a military bund strap from the Ukraine.


 
   
  Usually we don't find our ( former USSR) products prestigious ( be it watches, manual lenses, headphones etc.). The reason is that we always thought that foreign production was superior. On the other hand some of the stuff was of really decent quality for the price but just lacking in gloss.


----------



## estreeter

*I wouldnt buy fake headphones *- why would I buy a fake watch ? Plenty of cheaper 'lookalikes' from established manufacturers like Timex anyway - no need to insult a brand by buying a watch with their *name* on it and none of their workmanship 'under the hood'. How would we feel if there were so many 'convincing' copies of the LCD3 out there that only Audez'e could tell the genuine from the fakes based purely on appearance ? Just my two cents worth.


----------



## ianmedium

estreeter said:


> *I wouldnt buy fake headphones* - why would I buy a fake watch ? Plenty of cheaper 'lookalikes' from established manufacturers like Timex anyway - no need to insult a brand by buying a watch with their *name* on it and none of their workmanship 'under the hood'. How would we feel if there were so many 'convincing' copies of the LCD3 out there that only Audez'e could tell the genuine from the fakes based purely on appearance ? Just my two cents worth.




Agreed! Before I could afford the ones I have now I loved (and still do and own!) brands such as Seiko, Timex and my favourite, Citizen.

I am not a fan of Pam's but I remember being at a watch meet once and someone had a genuine 1950 and one of the Jackson Tse replica's. He bought the replica just to see if he had been a mug buying the Pam. I have to be honest, from a distance they looked very alike and to anyone who does not know watches they would be regarded as the same. However. They are nothing alike in terms of build quality. The Pam obviously is way better but that is not the point.

At the cost of the replica a Citizen or Seiko is far better quality than these replica's also. I don't know, I just don't see the point. I know people like the design of the Pam and want it cheaper and one can argue the day is long that Swiss watches are over priced but that really misses the point. If you gauge everything on price versus worth then we would all end up with some no name cheap quartz watch from a market that will be more accurate than my Rolex. 

But it is not about that I feel. For me as a teenager there were three watches I vowed one day I would own. Staring at them in my local jewellers window something about them just kept me gazing at them. I have now two of the three, the Air-King and the Cartier Tank. I just have the Rolex president to go which will hopefully be this year.

Are they worth what they cost, to me yes, to others no but then I am not asking them to wear them!

I have found after nearly 50 years walking this earth the best decisions I have made have been the ones made with my heart, not my head. It's why I now choose my listening equipment not on measurements but by how much they engage me on an emotional level.

Same with work, I simply will not do work that I do not enjoy doing and that feeds me in more ways than simply money. I just adjust my life to take lower paid work that interests me rather than higher paid work just so I can have things and nice holidays!

Sorry, convoluted post and if you enjoy your homages more power to you, who am I to say the sterile ones don't bring you enjoyment but I draw the line at a watch that calls itself a Rolex but is not, that is just fake and cheap and if I saw someone who was wearing one then my opinion of them would be the same as that of the watch!


----------



## estreeter

For me, it's sad that many folk now *assume* that a watch is fake simply because there are so many fakes out there. Imagine if it got that bad with headphones ....


----------



## Klaatu

I used to like homages, but outright fakes I tried to shy away from. I found my money was better invested in vintage pieces, which can often be found for the same prices as new homage pieces and only increase in value. Now I have a respectable collection of Accutrons that's fairly valueable.


----------



## Stoney

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Borat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Then why didn't you just buy the Parnis labeled one instead?


 
   
  I did.  Several.  But I buy quality and use websites to find them.  Parnis are sometimes a couple notches down (but cheaper).


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





klaatu said:


> I used to like homages, but outright fakes I tried to shy away from. I found my money was better invested in vintage pieces, which can often be found for the same prices as new homage pieces and only increase in value. Now I have a respectable collection of Accutrons that's fairly valueable.


 
   
  Seeing the (skeleton dial) Accutron online is what got me into watches in the first place. And I still don't own one! 25 other watches got in the way...  It's still on my list though. They're pretty hard to get in my country though and when I find them they're always $500+. Lots of competition in that price bracket... 
   
  What I'm ogling right now:
   
  Christopher Ward C60 Trident Automatic with charcoal bezel. Pictures don't this watch justice. It looks like a million bucks in real life. I always wanted an Omega Seamaster GMT but ever since I fondled this C60... It's that good!


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





mutabor said:


> Usually we don't find our ( former USSR) products prestigious ( be it watches, manual lenses, headphones etc.). The reason is that we always thought that foreign production was superior. On the other hand some of the stuff was of really decent quality for the price but just lacking in gloss.


 
   
  I recently discovered Russian watches and fell in love. I've bought a Vostok Amphibia 420 as well and it's lovely. Quirky, effective, nostalgic yet iconic. For the money you can't go wrong! Be proud!


----------



## Klaatu

You can still find the Spaceview reasonably on the 'Bay. Just be careful you don't get one that someone took a regular Accutron and Frankensteined it (at least too badly, technically if it is one of the sanctioned cases with the regular 214 movement and crystal, it's a Spaceview). http://www.ebay.com/itm/BULOVA-ACCUTRON-214-Spaceview-/111038894983?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item19da6f1387 That one looks like a decent example.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





klaatu said:


> You can still find the Spaceview reasonably on the 'Bay. Just be careful you don't get one that someone took a regular Accutron and Frankensteined it (at least too badly, technically if it is one of the sanctioned cases with the regular 214 movement and crystal, it's a Spaceview). http://www.ebay.com/itm/BULOVA-ACCUTRON-214-Spaceview-/111038894983?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item19da6f1387 That one looks like a decent example.


 
   
  Thanks! If I'm getting one it will be this model though. I just love that shield case.


----------



## Klaatu

That looks like one of the new re-issue ones. Good luck on that one, you're gonna need a bit of luck and about $3k.


----------



## ianmedium

That new spaceview is stunning. My local watch store had one for a while and I loved it. They told me an enlightening fact about it. Citizen lose a great deal of money on each one sold as the watch is reverse engineered. In other words they had to take an old model apart and re draw each component as there were no original drawings remaining. Each watch is completely hand made. They said that of all the watches in their store (zenith, JLC, Frank Mueller, Grand Seiko, Omega) this one has the most man hours to make! Makes the cost a bargain looking at it that way! I love my vintage Accutron.


----------



## uchihaitachi

My favourites! Don't like wearing the big bang for too long though as it's so heavy compared to the cartier


----------



## kever910

Funny story my roommate told me today. So his teacher, one that I had last year, he saw was wearing a nice watch so he went over to him and asked him about it and he said it was a Cartier watch. Then he told him that it cost $17k. He was dumbfounded at the price. Then he said that it was not the one he wanted because he got it as a gift from his wife. The watch that he wanted was $1,000.... He must have been a little upset when he checked his bank account.


----------



## arnesto

I've been wanting one of these for a while.
   
  Finally decided to get one because I needed a beater to wear while I work outside.
   
  It's a classic, I hope it doesn't look too nerdy.


----------



## Szadzik

Has anyone got any experience with Seiko EPD watches from SDGA, SBFG, SBGA series? I have been thinking about getting a good digital watch for a while and these seem to tick a lot of boxes.

Any other recommendations for solar/ atomic watches on the higher end of the spectrum?


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





arnesto said:


> I've been wanting one of these for a while.
> 
> Finally decided to get one because I needed a beater to wear while I work outside.
> 
> It's a classic, I hope it doesn't look too nerdy.


 
   
  They're so much fun! I have this one: 

   
   
  Man, I always forget to update this thread with my new watches! Spend too much time on Watchuseek and am hardly on Head-Fi anymore. Since my last update I've bought a Wenger Expedition Grey, a Sottomarino Strumento Gauge, a Vostok Amphibia, a Vostok Komandirskie and a vintage Alexander Hi-Tek.


----------



## F-F-




----------



## Klaatu

I like them. They're kind of Bauhaus. Given druthers, I'd go for the black face.


----------



## shane55

G-Shock
  Gotta love 'em.


----------



## nihilill

Its a Raketa(Rocket) soviet, fully mechanical and with a 24 hour movement and rotating bezel I am extremely fond of.
  I like Russian watches much better than Swiss, I think they are less overblown


----------



## Patu

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> They're so much fun! I have this one:
> 
> 
> Man, I always forget to update this thread with my new watches! Spend too much time on Watchuseek and am hardly on Head-Fi anymore. Since my last update I've bought a Wenger Expedition Grey, a Sottomarino Strumento Gauge, a Vostok Amphibia, a Vostok Komandirskie and a vintage Alexander Hi-Tek.


 
   
  Same problem here. I kind of lost it with the watches when I got one for birthday present three months ago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  What model is this g-shock? It looks cool, simple and no rainbow colors like many of them have.


----------



## arnesto

Its the military version of the stock gshock.
   
  I like it, but it's double the price of the standard model.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

anyone else have an interest in Russian-made watches?

those by companies like Vostok, Maktime, Volmax, and what used to be Poljot?


I cant wait for my Vostok Komandirskie 431186 to ship in for the next couple weeks.

I read up they are military style, inexpensive watches.

usually novelty watches, but i like how they're from Russia, which Russian items arent what you call common in America.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





patu said:


> Same problem here. I kind of lost it with the watches when I got one for birthday present three months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  It's the Casio G-Shock DW5600bb-1JF. I didn't mind paying a little more, since it was the only G-shock I'd consider wearing.  I paid about $80 for mine on Ebay but it seems they've risen in price a fair bit since then. 
   
Someone mentioned Vostok? Here are mine!


----------



## PinoyPogiman

negakinu said:


> It's the Casio G-Shock DW5600bb-1JF. I didn't mind paying a little more, since it was the only G-shock I'd consider wearing.  I paid about $80 for mine on Ebay but it seems they've risen in price a fair bit since then.
> 
> 
> Someone mentioned Vostok? Here are mine!




awesome, I cant wait for my Vostok Komandirskie #431186 to come in.

it'll be my first Russian-made watch, and my First Mechanical.

Theres a first for everything!

and i guess i have a new hobby interest along with audio.. good luck to my wallet!

Pictures definitely will come up when it arrives in a week or 2!


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Fossil Blue BQ9165

I was passed to me by a close cousin, who said it doesnt fit him and he doesnt want it anymore, only needing a new battery.
I am not sure of Waterproofing. but this watch HAS seen better days..

quite a few scratches (not by me) but otherwise would be considered my first watch at the age of 15.

i really like the face design, the flaw i can say about this watch that it is not very luminous.. really hard to read in the dark.

and it keeps track of time very well. as expected of a watch.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Adidas Candy (black and gold) watch.
Not really a fan of this one, among the other watches that were given to me out of family having no use of them.

Im not a fan of the perky childish term: "swag" watch.

I have no idea but it feels uncomfortable on my wrist, hence it doesnt get alot of wrist time.

and of course it has seen better days, really scratched up by the previous owner.

I am trying to get some profit out of it though.. I have no use for it, but otherwise i can always keep it to my collection.


is it normal that i like Analogue watches more than Digitals?


----------



## Klaatu

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> is it normal that i like Analogue watches more than Digitals?


 
   
  Not at all. Now that everyone carries a cell phone, wrist watches are considered more a form of jewelry rather than a functional tool. Going for an analog watch simply means that you're going for the more classic look.


----------



## mutabor

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> anyone else have an interest in Russian-made watches?
> 
> those by companies like Vostok, Maktime, Volmax, and what used to be Poljot?
> 
> ...


 
   
  Here is a thread in a Russian forum dedicated to Vostok Komandirskie.
   
  Interesting, on this forum they order watches of their own design from Minsk ( Belarus) under the brand "Луч" ( around $100 for an item). You can look at the former batch here. Now they create another group with another design dedicated to a Russian car. The watch has only one hand which is unusual for me. What is the point? It seems that this watch is like a piece of decoration rather than a functional device.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





mutabor said:


> Now they create another group with another design dedicated to a Russian car. The watch has only one hand which is unusual for me. What is the point? It seems that this watch is like a piece of decoration rather than a functional device.


 
 
   
  It's relatively common. The markers between the hour tell the approximate minutes. The hour hand makes one full circle every 12 hours.
   
  Here's another quirky one, the time is 04:41


----------



## PinoyPogiman

I see quite alot of Vostok watches with the Circle & Dash bezel. on forums like Watchuseek, and any other forum/post board dedicated to something Vostok.



There really should be a entitlement to these designs and bezels. since alot are universally used by Vostok. I suppose a title for each of the designs would be easy to distinguish and entitle them.

I personally like this Bezel 



but then again.. a Russian-watch fanatic would not settle for JUST one type...


----------



## coryeeeee

I currently have this:
   
http://www.citizenwatch.com/en-us/watches/watch-detail/?model=AT4003-04E
   
  May try to sell it. Can't wear it with too many outfits. But I've received many compliments.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

my Vostok Komandirskie #431186 finally came in after 3 1/2 weeks.

im happy to recieve it, my first Russian watch, my First mechanical watch, and my first ever watchpurchase(i usually get hand-me-downs)
Like they say, theres a first to everything!


----------



## Tsujigiri

Did you get it new from Vostok? I had heard that they were shutting down their operations, but I haven't heard if they actually did go out of business or if they pulled through somehow. I think Poljot is already gone...


----------



## Aevum

theres so many of them going around that even if they stopped manufacturing today, there would be enough watches for a few years.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

tsujigiri said:


> Did you get it new from Vostok? I had heard that they were shutting down their operations, but I haven't heard if they actually did go out of business or if they pulled through somehow. I think Poljot is already gone...




I do read in the WUS forum about interviewing Vostok.

And that Vostok is under some tough times. that they arent a perfect company.

Though i dont know alot about whats going on, but i hope they dont go belly-up.

I find them such unique watches. I love the personal feeling of wearing a piece of Russia on my wrist.

just today i got quite some attention with my Vostok as i just recieved it.

Sure they have alot of competition for a affordable watch making company, but they stand out because of their history, how they are made, and how unique they are. (Besides Vostok-Europe which make premium watches)



on a side note: The watches make great conversation pieces.

I kinda look at Vostok like Gradolabs, i know them primarily by word-of-text. and a cult-following of "vostok" enthusiasts.

and to answer your question:

I bought it *new* from Zenitar (and i highly recommend Zenitar, great customer support) which he states that the watch is *brand new*.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

another picture of "Vostok Komandirskie #431186"


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> I do read in the WUS forum about interviewing Vostok.
> 
> And that Vostok is under some tough times. that they arent a perfect company.
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks, I hope that they are still making them. They aren't the best in terms of fit and finish, but the movements are quite nice and the history does add a bit of intrigue. I got some mechanical alarm watches directly from Vostok about a year ago, so I know they were operational then. Here are most of my current Russian mechanicals (minus the Volna in the back, which I sold):

   
  The back two are an Amphibia and Kommandirskie, the front two are Poljots; a 3133 chrono and an aviator alarm. I didn't have the Vostok mechanical alarm when I took this photo. I got a glass caseback for the chrono, so it looks like this on the back:

   
  Sorry about the crappy pics, I hadn't gotten my DSLR yet when I took these photos.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

tsujigiri said:


> Thanks, I hope that they are still making them. They aren't the best in terms of fit and finish, but the movements are quite nice and the history does add a bit of intrigue. I got some mechanical alarm watches directly from Vostok about a year ago, so I know they were operational then. Here are most of my current Russian mechanicals (minus the Volna in the back, which I sold):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




indeed, Watch-enthusiasm is just as unique as Audio-reproduction and Enthusiasm.

Not every product is perfect, and mistakes are key to getting closer to perfection!


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





tsujigiri said:


> Thanks, I hope that they are still making them. They aren't the best in terms of fit and finish, but the movements are quite nice and the history does add a bit of intrigue. I got some mechanical alarm watches directly from Vostok about a year ago, so I know they were operational then. Here are most of my current Russian mechanicals (minus the Volna in the back, which I sold):


 
   
  That alarm pilot looks great! I'm still looking for a perfect pilot, gonna check out Poljot as well now! Thanks.


----------



## Aevum

the good thing is that becuase all these movements were designed to be economical to be mass produced in the good old fashion "soviet way", so the alarm might not be the same quality as a JLC or a Vulcain, but you can find them for 1/20 the price.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Apparently the Swiss alarm caliber that the Russian one is based off was actually less reliable and had fewer jewels than the Russian one. Unfortunately, they've stopped producing the alarm caliber, since it cost as much to make as a chronograph movement but people were not willing to pay chronograph prices for them. You can get very good deals on used ones or NOS ones, though. That alarm pilot that I have I got used for under $100 on eBay.


----------



## MoneIntuitive

Tsujigiri, that's amazing!


----------



## 129207

Love my scuba dude! Really thinking about getting another Amphibia... maybe in orange... Hmm..


----------



## PinoyPogiman

negakinu said:


> Love my scuba dude! Really thinking about getting another Amphibia... maybe in orange... Hmm..




wow i love that strap, mixing well in the colour scheme. 

Im thinking on a better strap on my K, but i might stick with the stock a little longer.

im fixing on a kevlar style strap (or even a kevlar strap) with red stitching or grey stitching.


----------



## kever910

Talking about Vostok I was wondering if you guys would recommended it. I am currently n the market for an upgrade from my fossil watch. I saw this one on amazon and I liked it http://www.amazon.com/Vostok-Europe-Gaz-Limo-Automatic-Watch-5602059/dp/B00C27F6OY/ref=sr_1_16?s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1371084265&sr=1-16&keywords=vostok its in my price range and I think it looks great. It has a unique design and even though I an more of a stainless steel bracelet person I think it wears it well. However I am a huge fan of the nylon straps. Do you guys feel like I could pull it off with this watch?


----------



## PinoyPogiman

kever910 said:


> Talking about Vostok I was wondering if you guys would recommended it. I am currently n the market for an upgrade from my fossil watch. I saw this one on amazon and I liked it http://www.amazon.com/Vostok-Europe-Gaz-Limo-Automatic-Watch-5602059/dp/B00C27F6OY/ref=sr_1_16?s=watches&ie=UTF8&qid=1371084265&sr=1-16&keywords=vostok its in my price range and I think it looks great. It has a unique design and even though I an more of a stainless steel bracelet person I think it wears it well. However I am a huge fan of the nylon straps. Do you guys feel like I could pull it off with this watch?




Cool, i (i would say) upgraded from my Fossil Blue BQ-9165 watch to my Vostok Komandirskie 431186.

Its by your personal preference.
but would you wear it as a sport or a casual? or anything?

as a beater or as a occasional piece.

its all up to you.

I would like to get a snazzy VE watch myself.
keep note of course, VE watches are a subcompany of Vostok which they're made in Lithuania just with Russian Vostok movements.

im sure you are aware of that,

final note: I say go for it! if you think it would really suit your fancy then feel free! The world is your oyster (sortof)


----------



## kever910

I probably will end up getting this watch sometime soon because this is a watch I like and I'm very picky and as much as I like sport watches I think this bridges the gap between the two nicely. 

However I was still wondering if I could get away with a nylon/NATO band with this. I love the look and I feel that they are in right now. 

Anyway if I do get it ill post some pics as soon as it arrives. And I am also excited that this would be my first automatic watch!


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





kever910 said:


> I probably will end up getting this watch sometime soon because this is a watch I like and I'm very picky and as much as I like sport watches I think this bridges the gap between the two nicely.
> 
> However I was still wondering if I could get away with a nylon/NATO band with this. I love the look and I feel that they are in right now.
> 
> Anyway if I do get it ill post some pics as soon as it arrives. And I am also excited that this would be my first automatic watch!


 
   
  Those VE's look great on a NATO. I personally prefer the more robust looking ones though:

   
  Check out the Russian watch forum over at Watchuseek as well: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/


----------



## jc9394

anyone compared the new and old version of Seiko Monster?  I'm looking for one and lean toward the original version.


----------



## 129207

Quote: 





jc9394 said:


> anyone compared the new and old version of Seiko Monster?  I'm looking for one and lean toward the original version.


 
   

   
   
http://yeomanseiko.com/2013/06/20/100-years-of-watchmaking-limited-edition-monster-srp455k/


----------



## jc9394

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> http://yeomanseiko.com/2013/06/20/100-years-of-watchmaking-limited-edition-monster-srp455k/


 
   
  Thanks, do you know if that is out yet?


----------



## Klaatu

Quote: 





negakinu said:


> http://yeomanseiko.com/2013/06/20/100-years-of-watchmaking-limited-edition-monster-srp455k/


 
  From what I understand, the new Monsters are pretty much identical to the old ones to the exception of a movement that hacks and winds. This is a rather big deal. The Monster was legendary for being a solid and durable timepiece and exceptionally functional as a diver. 
  The hack function (which simply means that the second hand stops when the crown is pulled out) allows you to synchronize it to a centralized, more accurate time source or to other watches in a precise manner. Winding refers to the ability to wind the movement via the crown rather than just relying on the automatic movement to wind it. Higher end Swiss automatic watches have for the most part had this ability for some time, so it represents a major milestone for Seiko automatics.
 Otherwise from what I've heard, they're just as durable and reliable as they've been in the past. They have altered the color schemes a bit, also.


----------



## Borat

The crown is also different on the new model. It is a knurled crown.


----------



## roadcykler

I got one of these late last week and it's great (the 30% off and another watch for "free" didn't hurt either). I love the little window on the face. This is a photo from their website.


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Got NATO Straps for my Vostok Komandirskie.
Leather is not the most comfortable in the East Coast American Summer Heat!

In Brown And Black, i thought Brown was going to be darker, but it looks kinda weird, if the dial of my watch was white then that would be different but it look weird to me.

Got these Straps from Clockwork Synergy LLC of Amazon, and they are decent quality straps i must say.


----------



## Nick 214

That NATO strap is a beauty! 
   
  I think I'll chime in with my beloved:
   
   

   
   
  Omega Planet Ocean XL (600m) Ceramic bezel, Steel case, Sapphire case back, rubber strap with orange stitching. The 8500 movement with the Si-14 spring is a technical achievement; really great timepiece! I love it beyond words. Do excuse the hack-job of an image... The camera on the back of my iPhone 4 is shot, so I took it with the front-facing, and flipped it. 
   
  NK


----------



## Nick 214

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> Leather is not the most comfortable in the East Coast American Summer Heat!


 
   
  I hear that! I find myself changing holes on my deployment clasp every day... The NATO route seems like the way to go... Do post more pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  NK


----------



## Klaatu

Quote: 





nick 214 said:


> Omega Planet Ocean XL (600m) Ceramic bezel, Steel case, Sapphire case back, rubber strap with orange stitching. The 8500 movement with the Si-14 spring is a technical achievement; really great timepiece! I love it beyond words. Do excuse the hack-job of an image... The camera on the back of my iPhone 4 is shot, so I took it with the front-facing, and flipped it.


 
   
  Nice! I've always liked the Planet Ocean, but could never get passed the orange bezel that you normally see on 99% of them (I'm guessing so everyone knows you bought a Planet Ocean). Yours is considerably more subtle and still remains legible. Bravo!


----------



## Nick 214

Quote: 





klaatu said:


> Nice! I've always liked the Planet Ocean, but could never get passed the orange bezel that you normally see on 99% of them (I'm guessing so everyone knows you bought a Planet Ocean). Yours is considerably more subtle and still remains legible. Bravo!


 
  Thanks, that was the idea. 
   
  I am not sure where I will end up in the world, so I didn't want anything too flashy. Plus the orange bezel is aluminum, which will dent and scratch... Mine is ceramic which is much tougher. 
   
  Really the Liquidmetal bezel is the best combo, but it's much pricer. 
   
  NK


----------



## PinoyPogiman

@Nick214

Just say please! haha thanks.


----------



## Nick 214

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> @Nick214
> 
> Just say please! haha thanks.


 
  Haha, sure. 
   
  How's the watch running? I did a quick search and I _think_ it's a seventeen jewel manual(?)
   
  NK


----------



## wingtsun

Here are my two:
   
*Rolex 114270 Explorer I*
   

   
  http://thirtyfivemill.com/?attachment_id=2540
   
   
*Seiko MarineMaster 600 (Spring Drive)*
   

   
  http://thirtyfivemill.com/?attachment_id=2649


----------



## PinoyPogiman

nick 214 said:


> Haha, sure.
> 
> How's the watch running? I did a quick search and I _think_ it's a seventeen jewel manual(?)
> 
> NK




runs like any other Vostok Komandirskie, in house made 17 jewel 2414a Handwind mechanical movement.

and keeps time pretty good.

bought it from the user Zenitar, who is a popular vendor for Vostok watches.


----------



## Patu

Two hobbies combined:


----------



## PinoyPogiman

patu said:


> Two hobbies combined:




indeed.


----------



## Nick 214

Quote: 





patu said:


> Two hobbies combined:


 
  I do love a good German watch... My Wempe Zeitmeister keeps incredible time, in a small package. 
   
  NK


----------



## Nick 214

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> indeed.


 
  I like this picture... My try: 
   
   

   
  NK


----------



## LCfiner

I bought a couple nice watches earlier last month.

A Stowa Antea with date (white dial, black hands - limited edition, black band) Automatic

Nomos Club (black dial, brown band) Hand winding.

A pic of the two of them




very, very happy with both of them. The club is more casual and is my daily watch. The white dial and styling of the Stowa is a bit dressier.


----------



## roadcykler

After the first day I wore my new Orient I had to send it back. During the day I was checking it out, and noticed a white speck of something on the face. I tapped near it and it shifted so I knew it was loose and I was afraid it would fall into the mechanism through the small opening on the face and cause problems. I e-mailed them with the problem and got an RMA to send it back for a "cleaning". I must say I'm a little disappointed with the quality control.
   
  The speck was large enough that I could see it on the face at arms length with my 51 year old eyes.


----------



## Patu

Quote: 





nick 214 said:


> I do love a good German watch... My Wempe Zeitmeister keeps incredible time, in a small package.
> 
> NK


 
   
  I love my 556I. Simple yet classic design with one of the best looking dials I've seen. I love the simplicity of it. Also I'm not too keen on polished finishing in watches so the brushed finishing all the way through is definitely a plus for me. The design of the dial was the thing which first caught my eye on this watch. I haven't seen a better design yet. It's modern and simple with no numerals. The hands remind me a little bit of some flieger designs and they fit perfectly to the watch. Highly recommended.
   
  My other two watches are Certina DS1 for the dressier occasions and Precista PRS-18A for sportier approach and situations where I wouldn't feel comfortable wearing the more expensive watches. 
   
   


lcfiner said:


> I bought a couple nice watches earlier last month.
> 
> A Stowa Antea with date (white dial, black hands - limited edition, black band) Automatic
> 
> ...


 
   
   
   
  Congratulations! Great looking watches both of them. I love the Nomos design. Great looking watches but maybe slightly too dressy for my taste (when considering every day use).


----------



## fhuang

any suunto users?  thinking of getting one


----------



## wingtsun




----------



## floydfan33

My SAS Dark Legend


----------



## Stoney

Quote: 





wingtsun said:


>


 
   
   
  Nice shot, blog, theme etc.... !


----------



## Klaatu

Wearing a rather old Tudor today.


----------



## wingtsun

Quote: 





stoney said:


> Nice shot, blog, theme etc.... !


 
   
  Cheers Stoney!!


----------



## PinoyPogiman

My first G-Shock.

Never have been into G-shocks but this DW5600E is the only one that caught my attention.

Suppose im just not into the streetstyle rainbow coloured G-shocks and the glossy shiny G-shocks either.

I Especially like knowing the DW5600E is based off the original first G-shock; the DW5000C

and of course, pics to complete!


----------



## sharkz

The DW5600E is a great watch. I have had mine almost three years and it still looks brand new. This is with wearing it at least three times and week and generally abusing it. It is simple to use, looks good, and rugged. I would buy another in a second, but hopefully I won't have to for another 10-15 years. I think the only limiting factor might be the solar cell, but only time will tell.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





pinoypogiman said:


> My first G-Shock.
> 
> Never have been into G-shocks but this DW5600E is the only one that caught my attention.
> 
> ...


 
   
  A true classic. My original one lasted decades... literally.
  I love my current G-shock. I wear it everywhere... except to work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  (well... almost everywhere)


----------



## Audio-Omega

Is Seiko Kinetic a reliable movement ?


----------



## duncan1

I have about 20 Seiko watches dating from the early 80s onwards. I can buy them pretty cheaply as people in the UK dont seem to realise how good quality they are. The watch I am wearing as I type is a late 70s/early 80s watch with blue/black dial and the old screw  at the rear to change the battery . My 80s self winder-aka-Kinetic has never let me down.The other watch that is   under valued is the Citizen company.


----------



## Circuitbender

Quote: 





sharkz said:


> The DW5600E is a great watch. I have had mine almost three years and it still looks brand new. This is with wearing it at least three times and week and generally abusing it. It is simple to use, looks good, and rugged. I would buy another in a second, but hopefully I won't have to for another 10-15 years. I think the only limiting factor might be the solar cell, but only time will tell.


 
   
  Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't the DW5600E not have solar power?


----------



## sharkz

You are correct, sorry for the mistake. Mine is in fact a G-5600E-1. It's been a while and the specific model names have escaped me as other "more important" information has replaced it.


----------



## Circuitbender

Quote: 





sharkz said:


> You are correct, sorry for the mistake. Mine is in fact a G-5600E-1. It's been a while and the specific model names have escaped me as other "more important" information has replaced it.


 
   
  No, my apologies for being pedantic! I just wanted to confirm since I too have the 5600 and I've been wishing it was solar! I didn't realize there was a solar-capable model. Thank you!


----------



## Audio-Omega

Debaufre had good looking pilot watches but it looked like the company is out of business.  Maratac has nice watches however they don't ship here.


----------



## DrSheep

Hi I just found this trend, and it never occured to me to take a picture of my Rolex Milgauss GV...  I also have pre-ordered an Omega Spacemaster in all titanum, which should be coming this November.
   
  Stock photos:


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Wrist watches; just like Headphones are not complete without being followed up by quality pictures!


----------



## Aevum

the X33 atleast was pretty,
   
  the Z33 is... of questionable visual value.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





aevum said:


> the X33 atleast was pretty,
> 
> the Z33 is... of questionable visual value.


 
  Yes, it is a crazy watch... for crazy people .


----------



## Tsujigiri

My current favorite in my collection:
   
  Breitling Airwolf
   

   
  The Pro 2 bracelet on it is incredible, absolutely no play between the end links and the case. I also quite like the internal slide rule operated by the bezel via a gear system, and the vertical line texturing of the dial (this is one of the few later Airwolves with this pattern instead of the starburst).
   

   
  The turbine caseback was also one of my main motivations for going with this model. Besides looking great, it amplifies the alarm, and I can say that the alarm is indeed loud.
   

   
  Accuracy is rated at +/- 15 seconds per year due to the thermocompensated movement. It's got a 1/100 second chronograph, countdown timer, UTC time zone, second time zone, 2 alarms, perpetual calendar, night vision compatible backlight, and a few customizable options. The displays can also be turned off to make the dial all black, and there's an end of life indicator to let you know when the battery is about to go.


----------



## noxa

I'm liking the Airwolf, i saw the Stealth Airwolf the other day and i was very impressed.


----------



## XxATOLxX

Just picked up the Laco a few days ago.


----------



## roadcykler

Finally got my Orient back yesterday after about 6 weeks. It's a thing of beauty imo.


----------



## mjrussell91

Big watch man myself. Been wearing them everyday for nearly as long as I can remember. Currently I'm sporting the Citizen AN3418 52P. Very impressed with it. Analogue time, because seriously who wears a digital watch? Quartz battery, which lasted probably 3 years (only just replaced the original battery). Water proof (enough for my needs, anyway). Mostly I really liked the design, large and 'chunky' without being overbearing or gaudy. The rose gold offset by black is delightful.  Date is handy (but you have to be careful once a month to make sure it's on the correct cycle - annoying but what can you do). Build quality is very nice, durable and sturdy. Fairly heavy but not excessively so, just enough to let you know it's metal and there's something inside there. I've put a few scratches on the sapphire screen, mostly from bumping computer cases at work (and drunken shenanigans which have left a mark or two). Overall pretty satisfied. I like the design and it just works (can't remember the last time I changed the time) and isn't going to give out on me any time soon.

   

   

   
  And speaking of watches. I'm currently in the market for a new mechanical watch. Bought a cheap one on sale off Amazon (like, ~$85), but the thing was flimsy. Scratched the micron-thick gold plating off with a brush against a concrete wall at work, and broke the screen the first time I knocked it off a table (yeah, probably shouldn't have done those things but my other watches have held up with similar wear and tear without much incident). The watch looked badass though, with the visible gears and mechanisms, and clear back so that some spots could be seen completely through. So I'm looking for something with a leather band, visible mechanism, black/gold colours should anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## nk77

Quote: 





mjrussell91 said:


> Big watch man myself. Been wearing them everyday for nearly as long as I can remember. Currently I'm sporting the Citizen AN3418 52P. Very impressed with it. *Analogue time, because seriously who wears a digital watch? *Quartz battery, which lasted probably 3 years (only just replaced the


 
   
  Exactly! And truth be told that first picture made me dislike the watch but the photo of you wearing it, easily pulled me over the line. Like the colours!


----------



## mjrussell91

Quote: 





nk77 said:


> Exactly! And truth be told that first picture made me dislike the watch but the photo of you wearing it, easily pulled me over the line. Like the colours!


 
  I have to be honest. The commercial pictures didn't have me convinced at first, either. The gold was way too pale for rose gold, but I still liked the design. It was only when I spotted it in store and found the colour to be far more gold than the picture would suggest, that I fell in love with it and bought it that very day.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





mjrussell91 said:


> I have to be honest. The commercial pictures didn't have me convinced at first, either. The gold was way too pale for rose gold, but I still liked the design. It was only when I spotted it in store and found the colour to be far more gold than the picture would suggest, that I fell in love with it and bought it that very day.


 
  Yeah, that's a common problem with stock photos, as most of them are overly bright and looked washed out.


----------



## nk77

Could be worse. It could look better on stock photos and look crap on your wrist!


----------



## appophylite

I lost activity on this forum for quite a while because I disappeared to move to a new city, start a new job, get married, buy a new house, and generally have a very busy year. But I came back because ….well, I just had a story I wanted to tell 
  
 So my journey through WISdom (WIS = Watch Idiot Savant) started back when I was 13. This was when I moved to India with my sister and my mother. My father stayed behind in the US to finish up work before he planned to join us, but made a point to come to India to visit for at least one to two months every year. During that time, since the family expenses were fairly lower (lower cost of living in India, plus he was living as a bachelor in the USA), he was able to upgrade his personal watch twice. The first major upgrade was to a Seiko Chronograph/Alarm which was his first ever chronograph. Later he switched to a Seiko Kinetic. Prior to this, he had owned about 4-5 other watches – mostly Citizen and Casio brands. These last two were the first that ever caught my eye. I loved them both, and I couldn’t wait until he upgraded next and I could get my hands on one of them.
  
 Fast forward to 2001 and the entire family moved back to the USA. While we were sorting through stuff at the new house, I came across my dad’s collection of older watches and asked if I could use one. Given the green light, I selected a nice Citizen that he had with a gold plated case, gold dial, sun/moon sub-dial, day and date dials. I used if for about 6-7 months though the first half of high school, before it finally hit my dad that I was starting to get into watches.
  
 That Christmas, I got to open this present from my parents:
  

   

   
 This was the first real watch I was officially able to call my own. It was a Pulsar Chronograph with full chronograph function. Brass case with steel coating, black dial, 3 sub-dials, all easily legible – as far as I was concerned, this watch was perfect! And to this day, it still is! The only reason I don’t use it anymore is because I really ran it through the ringer over 10 years of on and off use during heavy field work, and finally decided that I needed to retire it before I destroyed it. It was not alone, however. Over the course of 12 years, I’ve received several other watches that I’ve rotated through more than a dozen watches including another Pulsar, a Seiko Kinetic, Titan Edge, Skagen, 2 Wenger Swiss Army watches, Tommy Hilfiger Automatic, Kenneth Cole Automatic, Aviator, Fossil, Marathon, Casio, HMT, Guess and finally, my current EDC – Raymond Weil Quartz Chronograph.
  
 During all of this, there was one watch that stuck out as a grail for me. The first time I saw it, I didn’t think too much of it, but then I read more and more about watches, more and more about the history of this specific model, and realized that the watch and I share a bond, I didn’t realize at first. The more I read, the more attached I became. I started saving the for the watch using whatever earnings from my paycheck weren't going towards paying for room and board while I was at college. I figured that, by the time I was set to graduate in 2007, I'd have enough to purchase the watch as a reward for graduating. However, when I finally reached that date, I realized that, starting on a new milestone in my life, with a new job out of college, I might need to hold onto the money for at least a year or two as a rainy day fund. I figured, with my new full time job, since I was moving back in with my parents, I'd have lower bills and expenses and I'd be able to save the money again easily.
  
 By 2008, I finally had the money needed in hand, with a substantial enough savings squirreled away, that I could finally afford to purchase the watch guilt free. Since I didn't have a boutique available locally, I figured that I would order the watch at the nearest boutique on my way back to the field for work, and then pick it up again on my way back home. I was all set and ready to this while I was house-sitting for my parents while they were out of town on vacation. And then, two days before my parents were supposed to come home and I was to head back out, my mom called - my father had just suffered a rather severe heart attack and was in critical care at the hospital. Without another moments delay, I managed to get some friends' permission to keep the family dog with them, purchased the first ticket I could get my hands on with 24 hour notice and high-tailed it out to India (where they were on vacation). I spent an entire week with them, was able to see my dad through bypass surgery and ensure that he was healthy afterward and then escorted my sister back home (It would have been her first time flying abroad without parental supervision and my parents didn't feel comfortable about that.) Once I got home, I made sure she and our dog were alright and then headed straight out to work.
  
 It wasn't until I got home 2 weeks later (and nearly 5 weeks after my mom called) that I had completely forgotten about the watch. It had been the last thing on my mind, and actually still would have been had it not been for the fact that I went online to check my bank account and seen that the bill for the airline ticket had finally hit my statement. I realized that, if I wanted to keep my savings intact, I had to figure on the fact that I had just spent the money I had saved for the watch on an emergency ticket to India (Dam, tickets are expensive). Well, as many people have stated here in WUS, even though many of us may be WIS, it doesn't change the fact that family is family and a watch, in the grand scheme of things is just a hunk of metal. I knew that if I saved up for it twice, I could do it again just as easily.
  
 Well, my father came back from India in March 2009, having been released from the hospital in stable condition. The next 4-6 months were just a whirlwind of changes being made around the house and in our lives in general adjusting to the new situation, Winter was closing in on us and a terrible truth dawned upon my mother - just before going to India, my parents had purchased and taken ownership of a new house that I actually helped move into while I was house sitting for them. Unlike the old house, the new house had a very large driveway in front of the house, a large RV pad on the side, and a steep, winding access road down to the house from the main road. All of this resulted in a very long, and strenuous shoveling job during snow-fall. Even though they had a snow-blower, the doctor had forbidden dad from doing anything strenuous for at least a year including using a shovel or pushing a snow-blower. Since I was home for 2 weeks a month when I wasn't in the field, I could easily take care of things when I was around, but how would they do all the snow clearing when I wasn't home? The entire area took me about 2 hours to do on my own, but neither my sister or my mother were particularly handy with either the snow-blower or the shovel. Well, we were shopping around one day, when something on a used car lot caught my attention. We drove up and discovered a gentlemen who was being transferred to South Carolina and looking to offload his Honda ATV with installed winch and winch-mounted snow plow. My mother and I immediately realized that this was the perfect solution - I could use it when i was home to cut the entire operation time in half, and Dad could use it when I was out of town and have to put in little to no physical effort to move the snow. Since mom and dad were still paying the bills from the hospital and operation earlier in the year, I footed the bill on the ATV. As I handed a check over to the gentlemen, it amused me to realize that, once again, I had just made another large purchase using my watch savings. Onward to saving again... 
  
 2010 perhaps lead to a most amusing year - 2010 marked my father's 50th Birthday. My mom pulled me and my sister over to let us know that she wanted to purchase something big and special for my dad. After my sister walked off, my mom further confided in me, that since my sister was still a student and saving for herself, my mom didn't want to burden my sister with the cost of a big gift. Rather, she was thinking, we could throw my dad a little party with close friends, and my sister could pay for that while my mother and I purchased the gift on behalf of all of us. I immediately recommended a good, new watch for him, as he was now going on 9 years with the Seiko Kinetic he purchased in 2001. She was a bit put off about the idea because she had just purchased a new Movado Museum for him the year before for their anniversary, and my sister and I had purchased a new Heirloom Cuckoo Clock for both of them as well, and dad never used the Movado in the previous year. However, I reminded her that, more likely than not, the Movado Museum was not dad's cup of tea and we needed to think more in line with what he'd want in a watch, but never purchase himself. My mom tasked me with searching for the perfect watch, which I found 2 months later - the new Rolex 11610, Black dial and gold center links. It was the perfect watch - sports watch, 40 mm, just the right amount of gold without being too much. I showed mom, and even she agreed that it was perfect. One problem though - we had no local AD for Rolex. While I was at work the next week, I called my nearest AD (nearly 400 miles from home) and talked to them about coming in on my way home. When I got to the AD, unfortunately, they did not have the 11610 in stock. Since it was so new, they hadn't received any for sale yet, but they did still have the older 16610. I handled the older Sub, but it didn't quite speak to me the way the pictures of the new one did online. I asked them if there was anything they could do, and the sales-lady went off to make a quick phone call. She returned a few minutes later with a smile on her face - another West Coast AD did have a few planned for stock and said that one was not reserved yet and could be shipped to them if there was a guarantee of purchase. Sight unseen, I immediately placed the security deposit down and told them to hold it for me.
  
 2 days before my father's birthday, I was back in the AD because they called while I was at work again to tell me that the watch was in their hands and ready for me to pick up. When I got to the AD, I knew that we had made the right choice - everything about the watch was perfect for dad!
  
 
 I stepped out for just a moment to rush to the bank and cut a cashier's check to pay for the watch, came back and paid for it. While they took the watch back into the store to give it one more quick cleaning, polishing and inspection before handing it off to me, I wandered around the display cabinets. BTW, the AD happened to be a Ben Bridges, and at the time, they were about to drop certain watches from their displays. Wouldn't you know it - my grail watch was sitting right there in their display. The sales-lady smiled when she saw me drooling over it and let me try it out on my wrist. She tried to convince me that, if I had already spend what I had on the watch for dad, the cost of my grail as well wouldn't be too much more. While I agreed with were to a degree, it was just too much money out of pocket at once, so I turned down the offer. I knew that once again, I had given up my grail for something else, but the smile on dad's face when he saw the Rolex would totally be worth it! And it was! To this date, he has never worn another watch and almost never takes it off!
   
  
 Flash Forward to 2012. For 2 years, I was unable to save additional money for a luxury watch purchase since I had bought a new car in 2009 to start a loan history. Until March of 2012, I was paying monthly payments on the car (0% interest for 36 months!); but finally, I was done, and the car was fully paid for! Right around that same time, I got an offer for a new job, which was a progression for my career, but would actually end up being a bit of a pay cut because it was a full time office job instead of a field job (the field jobs are dangerous and long hours so the pay is significantly higher). I was also getting married in June, which meant there were lots of expenses and money spent on many things that year that took a lot of precedence (my ongoing school tuition - working on a part time PhD, my wife's ongoing tuition, furniture for the apartment, etc. Many, many things that had much more importance than a watch.
  
 We are now at 2013 and approaching the end of this long-winded post/story. In April, my wife and I found the perfect house to purchase as our first. Now, for the first time, all of that saving and scrimping over 13 years, and taking out the loan on the car instead of paying all upfront for the loan history, and not frivolously spending all of my money when I got it like so many of my other friends finally paid off. I was able to lock in a loan quickly and catch the very bottom of the bank lending rates, and was able to pay enough on the down payment to zero out mortgage insurance, minimize HOA insurance and reduce my monthly payment to appx, what I was paying in rent for the apartment. All said, we are moved in, paying a mortgage and slowly purchasing furniture to fill the house.
  
 A couple of months ago, when we just moved in, my parents asked me if I had made sure all of my finances were in order and that we wouldn't be getting in over our heads. I assured them that I had done the math and made sure to stay within the means of my paycheck, and that I still had more than enough saved up to pay for the furniture that we would have to purchase. I jokingly did mention that now, my grail watch which had evaded my grasp for nearly 10 years at that point, was probably now another 10+ years out of my reach. They both laughed and told me to save pennies and I'd have it soon enough 
  
 Now, in August, my dad came down to town for a business meeting and suggested that we do lunch together. At lunch, he surprised me by handing me a bag and saying it was for me. I opened the bag, and pulled this out:
  
 
   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   

   
   

 It's my grail watch! The one-and-only Omega Speedmaster Professiona 1861 with Hesalite Crystal. I've been wanting this for 10+ years and I finally have it on my wrist. And all because I have one of the best families in the world!
  
  
 Oh yeah, I did mention that I have a special bond with this watch? My birthday is on July 20th


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





appophylite said:


> Edit....
> 
> 
> A couple of months ago, when we just moved in, my parents asked me if I had made sure all of my finances were in order and that we wouldn't be getting in over our heads. I assured them that I had done the math and made sure to stay within the means of my paycheck, and that I still had more than enough saved up to pay for the furniture that we would have to purchase. I jokingly did mention that now, my grail watch which had evaded my grasp for nearly 10 years at that point, was probably now another 10+ years out of my reach. They both laughed and told me to save pennies and I'd have it soon enough
> ...


 
   
   
  Well... happy belated birthday, and congrats on getting your holy grail. All the best.
 It's a real beauty. Wear it well.
   
  Cheers.


----------



## nk77

@ appophylite - A good read - thank you very much for that. Always wonderful when there is a story behind the watch.


----------



## Audio-Omega

That's a legendary watch, similar to Rolex Submariner.


----------



## mutabor

Quote: 





appophylite said:


> I lost activity on this forum for quite a while because I disappeared to move to a new city, start a new job, get married, buy a new house, and generally have a very busy year. But I came back because ….well, I just had a story I wanted to tell


 
   
  Very interesting story.


----------



## noxa

My Tag Heuer Indy 500


----------



## leftnose

Just picked this up.  A new-to-me 2013 Maratac Large pilot.
   

   
  on my 7-7/8" wrist.


----------



## gazar

I just traded in a Rolex oyster and a Omega seamaster quartz for this.
   




   
  I have had it for a week and it is keeping great time. Well within Omega's claimed 1-2 sec per day.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





gazar said:


> I just traded in a Rolex oyster and a Omega seamaster quartz for this.
> 
> I have had it for a week and it is keeping great time. Well within Omega's claimed 1-2 sec per day.


 
   
  Stunning... congrats!!


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





gazar said:


> I just traded in a Rolex oyster and a Omega seamaster quartz for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Where do they claim 1-2 seconds per day? My understanding is that they only claim the COSC spec of +6/-4 seconds per day, but in actuality they make them more accurate. In any case, kudos to them for trying to best the antiquated COSC rating, and congrats on the great watch!


----------



## MilesDavis2

On Nato strap 5513


----------



## Turrican2

3 of my current favourites.  Casio G-Shock Tough-Solar Pilot, Suunto Core and original Maratac Large Automatic Pilot.  Love them all!!


----------



## jay-w

What do you people think of Christopher Ward?
  
 I'm looking for a new dress watch. Something very simple and understated, relatively inexpensive. The only thing holding me back is the 39mm size but then again it is a dress watch.


----------



## treal512

Work in progress..


----------



## treal512

There we go! Just modded and installed a Maratac Elite onto my G-7800B.
  


  
 Without a doubt I can say, much better.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Nice, looks kind of Pro-trek-y now.


----------



## jbeppo

jay-w said:


> What do you people think of Christopher Ward?
> 
> I'm looking for a new dress watch. Something very simple and understated, relatively inexpensive. The only thing holding me back is the 39mm size but then again it is a dress watch.


 
 I've been in the market for a new dress watch myself.  There are a few of their models I like, mainly this one has caught my eye though:

  
 I also really like this one from Stowa:
  

  
 Any thoughts/experience with either anyone?


----------



## Cheapy

I do prefer the CW C9 over the C5 but the C9 is just too big for me. They now have a showroom in London if you want to see the watches in person first.
  
 With Stowa I almost ended up with a Antea but got the Ikarus instead (Or got the Ikarus first take your pick ) .
 If you like the style of the Antea it is a Bauhaus style watch which  Max Bill does but cannot remember if they are cheaper  than the Stowa. 
 An alternative for deeper pockets would be a Nomos, but your doubling the price range to get one.
  
 Stowa and Christopher Ward both seem great companies and do not think you could wrong with either.
 Personally I would go with the Stowa as I like the style more and they do a 36.5 mm one.


----------



## jbeppo

Thanks for the suggestions! The Max Bill Chronoscope is a fantastic looking watch by the way! Thanks for not making my decision any easier.


----------



## jay-w

It's starting...sigh. Went for this one. Getting leather straps as well.
  

  
 Also got this as a daily wearer. I'll probably put it on a nato when it arrives.
  

  


cheapy said:


> I do prefer the CW C9 over the C5 but the C9 is just too big for me. They now have a showroom in London if you want to see the watches in person first.
> 
> With Stowa I almost ended up with a Antea but got the Ikarus instead (Or got the Ikarus first take your pick ) .
> If you like the style of the Antea it is a Bauhaus style watch which  Max Bill does but cannot remember if they are cheaper  than the Stowa.
> ...


 
  
 I can see a Stowa in my future.


----------



## DrSheep

Just bought the Omega Seamaster ETNZ Limited Edition.  No pics yet, but will post some along with my Rolex Milgauss when I get it Monday.


----------



## shane55

jay-w said:


> Also got this as a daily wearer. I'll probably put it on a nato when it arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Love the looks of this Seiko!!
  
 Model # please....


----------



## JamieMcC

I also have Seiko as a daily wearer a Seiko 5 sports Automatic SNZG13K pics from the web. I have it on a  leather strap. Although its not an expensive high end watch its my first real automatic so will always be special.
  



  



  
 Still undecided for next watch to go for a diver or dress, maybe something from Steinheart


----------



## jay-w

shane55 said:


> Love the looks of this Seiko!!
> 
> Model # please....


 
  
Seiko Solar Chronograph Divers SSC017P1 SSC017P SSC017. There are three different dials and bezels. Very affordable if you buy online.


----------



## shane55

jay-w said:


> Seiko Solar Chronograph Divers SSC017P1 SSC017P SSC017. There are three different dials and bezels. Very affordable if you buy online.


 
  
  
 Yes... thank you. I found this on Amazon. And yours as well.


----------



## Stoney

For my wedding later today (remarrying my last wife, just like my mother and dad did), I've pulled out of the safe my favorite and most expensive watch, a genuine IWC Big Pilot 5002:


----------



## shane55

stoney said:


> For my wedding later today (remarrying my last wife, just like my mother and dad did), I've pulled out of the safe my favorite and most expensive watch, a genuine IWC Big Pilot 5002:


 
  
  
 Hey... Congrats!!!!
 (Nice watch, too)


----------



## leftnose

Put the Speedy Pro on leather over the weekend.
  
 Man, is this a comfortable combo!


----------



## DrSheep

The new Omega Seamaster ETNZ Limited Edition, 507 of 2013.


----------



## nk77

drsheep said:


> The new Omega Seamaster ETNZ Limited Edition, 507 of 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have to admit in this case I prefer the rubber strap for some reason...


----------



## DrSheep

nk77 said:


> I have to admit in this case I prefer the rubber strap for some reason...


 
  
 Yep, it comes with the rubber strap installed when the Omega store got it, but I have them put on the steal one for sizing.  Now I am wearing it with the rubber strap.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Casio Oceanus.
 It's solar powered with world time.


----------



## Nick 214

gazar said:


> I just traded in a Rolex oyster and a Omega seamaster quartz for this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Welcome to the club 
  

  
  
 NK


----------



## Nick 214

drsheep said:


> The new Omega Seamaster ETNZ Limited Edition, 507 of 2013.


 
  
 Beautiful! I tried one on last week; the rubber felt great. 
  
 NK


----------



## Nick 214

tsujigiri said:


> Where do they claim 1-2 seconds per day? My understanding is that they only claim the COSC spec of +6/-4 seconds per day, but in actuality they make them more accurate. In any case, kudos to them for trying to best the antiquated COSC rating, and congrats on the great watch!


 
  
 Correct. Per Omega: 
  
 "To earn the title of chronometer, the mechanical movement’s average daily variation in rate must be between -4/+6 seconds per day, or a precision of 99.99%, the highest precision attainable by a mechanical movement. The precision of a mechanical movement depends on the individual habits of the wearer and can therefore vary. A qualified OMEGA watchmaker can adjust the precision of a watch to within the OMEGA tolerances, which are from -1 to +6 seconds per day."
  
 However, I can attest that my 8500 with the Si14 balance is -1/+4 so far as I can calculate. I'll probably have it sent out to an Omega watchmaker (Miami, most likely) after a year and see how accurate they can get it, as it depends on one's storage and wearing habits. 
  
 NK


----------



## gazar

nick 214 said:


> Correct. Per Omega:
> 
> "To earn the title of chronometer, the mechanical movement’s average daily variation in rate must be between -4/+6 seconds per day, or a precision of 99.99%, the highest precision attainable by a mechanical movement. The precision of a mechanical movement depends on the individual habits of the wearer and can therefore vary. A qualified OMEGA watchmaker can adjust the precision of a watch to within the OMEGA tolerances, which are from -1 to +6 seconds per day."
> 
> ...



 


With my 8500/Si14, I have been getting 0 to +1 sec over a 24 hr period when wearing the watch and a drift of approx +3 sec if left sitting. I have read somewhere that this is also effected by how the watch is sitting. i.e face up/face down and side on.

I seldom remove my watch, so 0 -1 sec a day is pretty good for an auto. !!


----------



## Szadzik

Just paid for one of these:
  

  
  
http://leikr.com/


----------



## Nick 214

gazar said:


> nick 214 said:
> 
> 
> > Correct. Per Omega:
> ...


 
  
 I'd say! when sleeping or typing (such as... now) I leave mine face down to even out some of the specific gravitational force on the mainspring. 
  
 Sounds borderline insane? Well, this is Head-Fi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I'll rent a frequency counter and really do a systematic check of my 8500/Si14 accuracy soon. 
  
 I like to wear my Seamaster in the shower, and the quick changes in temperature may affect the running functions, so when I have it formally adjusted I imagine that will be taken into account. 
  
 NK


----------



## Nick 214

szadzik said:


> Just paid for one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Intriguing! Does it have a golf course GPS, by chance? 
  
 NK


----------



## Szadzik

nick 214 said:


> Intriguing! Does it have a golf course GPS, by chance?
> 
> NK


 
  
 I have not seen any info about that in specs, but software is updated from time to time, so it is an option.


----------



## Nick 214

szadzik said:


> I have not seen any info about that in specs, but software is updated from time to time, so it is an option.


 
  
 I'll check it out! 
  
 Quickly becoming my favorite thread...
  
 NK


----------



## ianmedium

Just added a new watch to my collection, a watch for Tube amp lovers!

I have not been able to capture a picture of the tubes glowing so am using someone else's wrist shot the other is with my TU-05 tube amp and a shot in the box with spare tubes!

I am loving this watch, it is large but really comfortable and for once the size of the watch is not a fashion dictate but a practical one as the pictures show. I must say this form of timekeeping is addictive, so easy to read day or night!

A bargain for what it costs considering it is hand made by one man!


----------



## Turrican2

^ wow, that is one unique, gorgeous timepiece. Very nice.


----------



## ianmedium

Thank you! I am lucky enough to own some nice watches but I can see why Steve Wozniak says its his favourite watch!

I should have explained how it tells the time. You unscrew the cover to set the watch with two buttons at the bottom of the tubes. Once set you screw back on the cover/crystal and all you have to do is tilt the watch as you would normally do to read the time. First the display flashes the hour, then the minutes, then seconds. If you hold the watch in position it counts the seconds past.

You can adjust the tilt angle though I find it perfect as is at 45 degrees.

The battery is a CR2 and lasts between 4-6 months with average use. I just ordered four Panasonic's from a local eBay seller for $10 So I have probably got a couple of years power supply which is pretty cheap.

I love that all one does is tilt the wrist to see the time.. Best lume in the world!!!


----------



## nk77

@Ianmedium - my inner geek is intrigued. So this is the watch you were talking about on the TU-05 thread...


----------



## ianmedium

Thats the one!

Here is a link to a British chap showing his off and how it works, also a bit of history.

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0xamRXGe1E[/VIDEO]


----------



## Tsujigiri

What kind of tubes does it use, though? I'd imagine that a tube that small won't have mercury vapor, which would mean a short life of maybe a year or so.


----------



## ianmedium

The tube is a Nixie B-5870 which were designed to be used in Calculators but LED's soon over took them so this particular type of Nixie tube did not last long in production though they are meant to have a very long use life.

This is a good description from David at Cathode corner, the tube uses Neon in the vacuum, it works a bit like a neon tube..

http://www.cathodecorner.com/nixiewatch/theory/theory.html


----------



## jay-w

My Christopher Ward C3 Chrono arrived. Too small...it's going back.
  
 Maybe I should just bite the bullet and get the PO I really want.


----------



## roadcykler

Too small? That's what used to be known as a normal size men's watch instead of the gaudy, "hey look at me" things that have become so popular.


----------



## jay-w

I'm aware of the traditions but "normal" or standards don't work for everyone. Best to use your own good judgement and common sense.
  
 The 39mm dial is fine but the 18mm band looks like I'm wearing a woman's watch. Sometimes small shiny things can look "gaudy" too if inappropriate. Thankfully CW have their excellent 60 day no questions asked returns which is one of the reasons I bought from them.
  
 Anyway a PO might be making its way to me very shortly if I'm lucky.


----------



## ianmedium

At last, managed to capture the tubes glowing!



The "1" is not brighter in real life, I think the camera's focused on it rather than the "2"!


----------



## jc9394

woah, I need to get one...


----------



## Nick 214

jay-w said:


> I'm aware of the traditions but "normal" or standards don't work for everyone. Best to use your own good judgement and common sense.
> 
> The 39mm dial is fine but the 18mm band looks like I'm wearing a woman's watch. Sometimes small shiny things can look "gaudy" too if inappropriate. Thankfully CW have their excellent 60 day no questions asked returns which is one of the reasons I bought from them.
> 
> Anyway a PO might be making its way to me very shortly if I'm lucky.


 
  
 You'll LOVE the PO. Mine is the "XL" 46mm, but at 6'5 it looks just perfect on my rather large wrist. 
  
 NK


----------



## Nick 214

ianmedium said:


> At last, managed to capture the tubes glowing!
> 
> 
> 
> The "1" is not brighter in real life, I think the camera's focused on it rather than the "2"!


 
  
 How does one commission such a piece? 
  
 NK


----------



## ianmedium

nick 214 said:


> How does one commission such a piece?
> 
> NK




Just place an order here. It takes a couple of weeks to build it (each one is built to order). I have to say that I have hardly taken it off my wrist. You would think it just a geeky gadget and being large uncomfortable but it is neither! Being made of anodized aluminum it is really light and it fits under a shirt or sweater sleeve really easily. But it is the telling of time that is so great.

I can see why Steve Wozniack says that it works to the order of his brain, reading the time is so intuitive, it really lodges immediately. In truth I thought I would wear it on odd occasions, more of a conversation piece but I find it just so beautifully made ( the way the case top screws down with a lovely metallic feel which is then replaced with a silicone type of resistance near the end as the O'ring cinches down is wonderful and the case is so beautifully made. It is made from aircraft grade aluminum and the machining and fit and finish are to the same aircraft grade level.

When you consider what is out there for the same price this is somewhat of a bargain I feel (can you tell I am hooked! )

Here is the link. 
http://www.cathodecorner.com/nixiewatch/order.html


----------



## Tsujigiri

$500?! I could have sworn I just saw someone trying to sell a used one on a different forum for $1000 lol. I thought that they would be something like $2k new if the used ones were that much...


----------



## Nick 214

ianmedium said:


> Just place an order here. It takes a couple of weeks to build it (each one is built to order). I have to say that I have hardly taken it off my wrist. You would think it just a geeky gadget and being large uncomfortable but it is neither! Being made of anodized aluminum it is really light and it fits under a shirt or sweater sleeve really easily. But it is the telling of time that is so great.
> 
> I can see why Steve Wozniack says that it works to the order of his brain, reading the time is so intuitive, it really lodges immediately. In truth I thought I would wear it on odd occasions, more of a conversation piece but I find it just so beautifully made ( the way the case top screws down with a lovely metallic feel which is then replaced with a silicone type of resistance near the end as the O'ring cinches down is wonderful and the case is so beautifully made. It is made from aircraft grade aluminum and the machining and fit and finish are to the same aircraft grade level.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Awesome, thanks. That's _way_ less than I thought it would be. Cool.
  
 NK


----------



## ianmedium

tsujigiri said:


> $500?! I could have sworn I just saw someone trying to sell a used one on a different forum for $1000 lol. I thought that they would be something like $2k new if the used ones were that much...




There is an Australian company that also makes these but in a different way and they charge more, I think around the $1000 mark. This though is the original Nixie watch as worn by Steve Wozniak. The Australian one has a few more features as well as blue LED backlighting. I prefer just the glow of the tubes and apparently as you will see from the quote below it goes through batteries much faster than the Cathode Corner Nixie watch.

This is a quote from someone who owns both..

"I own both the Cathode Corner and the Kopriso Nixie, the Cathode Corner wins in my opinion. Built like a rock and simple as an anvil. It is large, but wears very nice and is unscratched so far–the Kopriso would scatch with an angry look.
After sitting in a watch case for weeks, the Cathode Corner watch still has the correct time and is ready to go, the Kopriso always needs a new battery and resetting, a real pain, and has at times refused to go off and require battery removal to shut off the display."




nick 214 said:


> Awesome, thanks. That's _way_ less than I thought it would be. Cool.
> 
> NK




Your welcome, Hope you enjoy yours if you decide to go for one! I just got some pirate stickers to cover the battery, skull and cross bones and such, I thought it would be in keeping with the fun aspect of this watch! Will post a picture when I have added one!


----------



## ianmedium

There you go, great Skull and Crossbones sticker to cover up part of the battery!


----------



## fzman

question:
  
 I hope this is not too pedestrian for this group, but I am looking for some suggestions.;  I currently have on older Casio G-Shock, solar, atomic watch that I got years ago at Target for about $70.  I like it, but always hanker for another watch, but have gotten so spoiled by the almost zero maintenance of the thing, that I end up not buying another watch.  What I'd like is something similar in terms of self-maintenance, but maybe a bit less plastic-looking.  That is, same functionality, better looking, and for less than $300US.  
  
 Any thoughts?  Oh yeah, I do like having the date displayed (day of week is nice too, but not a deal-breaker.)  I am drawn toward the Luminox, but am spoiled in terms of not needing batteries or having to remember to set it back or forward.
  
  
 Call me lazy and looking.
  
 thanks for reading this.


----------



## shane55

fzman said:


> question:
> 
> I hope this is not too pedestrian for this group, but I am looking for some suggestions.;  I currently have on older Casio G-Shock, solar, atomic watch that I got years ago at Target for about $70.  I like it, but always hanker for another watch, but have gotten so spoiled by the almost zero maintenance of the thing, that I end up not buying another watch.  What I'd like is something similar in terms of self-maintenance, but maybe a bit less plastic-looking.  That is, same functionality, better looking, and for less than $300US.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I hear you.
  
 Someone else posted a pic of one of these a while ago, and I just loved the look. It's solar.
 Look back a few pages and you'll see a pic of one with a metal band.
  

  
  
 My daily - casual - wear watch is this:
  

  
 I love it... it's solar and radio-controlled, which means it sets itself to the cesium clock in Boulder. Never has to be set. It is totally maintenance free.
  
 Good luck.


----------



## Tsujigiri

fzman said:


> question:
> 
> I hope this is not too pedestrian for this group, but I am looking for some suggestions.;  I currently have on older Casio G-Shock, solar, atomic watch that I got years ago at Target for about $70.  I like it, but always hanker for another watch, but have gotten so spoiled by the almost zero maintenance of the thing, that I end up not buying another watch.  What I'd like is something similar in terms of self-maintenance, but maybe a bit less plastic-looking.  That is, same functionality, better looking, and for less than $300US.
> 
> ...


 

 For very low maintenance, stick with quartz. Most quartz watches are disposable in the sense that if something goes wrong the easiest thing to do is replace the whole movement, but there are some really nice ones out there as well. Grand Seiko's quartzes are designed not to need any maintenance besides battery changes for 50 years, for instance.
  
 In your price range and for those specifications, I'd go with either a Citizen Eco Drive or a Bulova Precisionist (which is actually owned by Citizen and uses their tech). The Eco Drives are also solar powered, and will last for 5 years in the dark without any sun before running out of power. I know they have some radio controlled models, but I'm not sure how much they charge for the cheapest ones. The Precisionists are not solar-powered, but they feature high accuracy movements that are rated for +/-15 seconds a year instead of the usual +/-30 seconds a month. They have some nice features, too, like solid end links on the bracelets and smooth sweeping second hands. I only like a few of their styles, but they're impressive pieces for the price.


----------



## mutabor

fzman said:


> question:
> 
> I hope this is not too pedestrian for this group, but I am looking for some suggestions.;  I currently have on older Casio G-Shock, solar, atomic watch that I got years ago at Target for about $70.  I like it, but always hanker for another watch, but have gotten so spoiled by the almost zero maintenance of the thing, that I end up not buying another watch.  What I'd like is something similar in terms of self-maintenance, but maybe a bit less plastic-looking.  That is, same functionality, better looking, and for less than $300US.
> 
> Any thoughts?


 
  
 Yesterday I was at a small shop. There was a small collection of Citizen watches and I really liked this watch. There are two variations of this watch: for American market and for Asian. One guy on internet  raves that a model for Asian market is even better because:
  


> If you look at it's twin model CA0021-53E you will find the same exact watch, except it is made with "Super Titanium" which is 5 times more durable then stainless steel.


 
  
 He thinks that American version is made from ordinary Titanium not super titanium therefore it is prone to scratches. The problem about Asian version is that you have to buy it on Ebay either from Japan which is expensive or from Hong Hong which is infamous for selling fakes.   
  
 Anyway this model looks cool in person but on pictures it's not that attractive.


----------



## fzman

So,  I bought myself a Pebble watch.  While it's not zero maintenance like the Casio Solar/Atomic, it's close.  Battery rechargeable, resets time/date to phone it's tethered to via Bluetooth, and it can change watch-faces simply by changing which 'file' it displays.  It also shows notifications for sms, emails, and calls and the watchface I am using also shows the battery level on my phone, and the little weather applet.  $150 - not bad.
  
 Now about that Samsung Smartwatch........


----------



## Podster

OK my Watch-Fi brethren, the little lady bought this baby for me last Christmas and I have no idea if it's "good, Bad or for heaven's sake Ugly" Did she do good of hit the bargain bin on me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The one thing I can tell you for sure, if I were a boat I could tie a rope to this baby and toss it over my side and stay put in gale force winds


----------



## SpudHarris

podster said:


> OK my Watch-Fi brethren, the little lady bought this baby for me last Christmas and I have no idea if it's "good, Bad or for heaven's sake Ugly" Did she do good of hit the bargain bin on me:eek:  The one thing I can tell you for sure, if I were a boat I could tie a rope to this baby and toss it over my side and stay put in gale force winds:blink:




Invicta watches are bang for buck in terms of build and features, not sure how accurate they are but they make some very attractive watches.

Your Mrs is a keeper mate, frugal but classy all at once 

Did she buy it without input from you? Kudos if so, that's a nice watch.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Honest answer: Invicta is the laughingstock of the watch world. Most of the jokes circulating in watch circles have to do with Invicta. They earned that reputation by splitting their lineup between close copies of prominent brand name watches and ridiculous looking monstrosities. There have been some quality issues, and they're notorious for fabricating insane MSRP's so they can discount it and claim that you're getting a watch at 75% off retail.
  
 That being said, I'm of the opinion that they're not quite as bad as most people say they are. Sure there are some better options, but they make some half decent budget watches, and they've done some interesting models with tourbillon or Sea-Gull chronograph movements. I'd consider a Panerai a bigger waste of money than an Invicta, since with an Invicta you're probably only out $100 or so.


----------



## SpudHarris

I'm sure Podster really appreciates your subtle reply regarding the gift from his lady :rolleyes:

I don't own an Inviicta but two of my friends own them and they have nothing but praise for them...


----------



## Podster

spudharris said:


> I'm sure Podster really appreciates your subtle reply regarding the gift from his lady
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Taken with a grain of salt Spuds, I appreciate both your answers and have come away with a feeling she nor I got burned for $57.00 at Sam's Club (I believe it is where she picked it up). I appreciate that she was frugal while still getting something halfway decent looking albeit I may be the laughing stock of the watch world I don't own a Ferrari either
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your scenario of bang for the buck works well on me as I drive my GTi for the exact same reason
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like my meager Pen and portable audio rigs I'll never be able to keep up with the Tsujigirl's or Rudi's of this world and I'm OK with that, as Quentin Tarantino said to Antonio Banderas in "Deperado" it's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ese!


----------



## ianmedium

$57 is a great price for an Inviicta but what is even better is that it was a gift from someone who cared, that for me makes the watch priceless, I hope you get many years of enjoyment from it.

BTW, just like here there are decent folks on watch forums and folks who feel so insecure with themselves that they can only feel good wearing a "name" brand. I have name brands and brands no one has ever heard of and love them all equally. The true watch enthusiast will just be pleased that your wearing a watch at all!

Do you know that on some of the more mature watch forums the names Rolex and Timex are afforded the same reverence simply because both have relevance. Your Inviicta is a good watch, like Spud I know a few folks with them and they swear by them, not at them, your wife has taste.


----------



## Podster

ianmedium said:


> $57 is a great price for an Inviicta but what is even better is that it was a gift from someone who cared, that for me makes the watch priceless, I hope you get many years of enjoyment from it.
> 
> BTW, just like here there are decent folks on watch forums and folks who feel so insecure with themselves that they can only feel good wearing a "name" brand. I have name brands and brands no one has ever heard of and love them all equally. The true watch enthusiast will just be pleased that your wearing a watch at all!
> 
> Do you know that on some of the more mature watch forums the names Rolex and Timex are afforded the same reverence simply because both have relevance. Your Inviicta is a good watch, like Spud I know a few folks with them and they swear by them, not at them, your wife has taste.


 
 Thank you kind sir, she does and had been wanting to get me a new watch for a few years now so when my trusty TAG (she absolutely hated it because she always told me it was my ugly Swatch watch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) battery died and I failed to get it to the shop for a new battery she jumped at the chance to get me the Invicta
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I must say that I still love my TAG Formula which I bought through a jewelry store back home in Austin in 1987 for $187.50 and it has been a super piece
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But as much as I love my TAG I love her more and could not disappoint her by wearing the TAG over the Invicta! 
  
 My daily driver for 17 years straight


----------



## Tsujigiri

spudharris said:


> I'm sure Podster really appreciates your subtle reply regarding the gift from his lady
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm sorry, I assumed that when he asked an honest question he didn't want everyone to lie to his face. I'm not trying to put down his gift or pretend that all my watches are haute horology, but if he wants some real information that will help him if he wants to get another watch in the future, your comments aren't going to do him any good. To put it in terms that you might relate to better, it's as if someone came on asking if the Beats he just got are good headphones and everyone assured him that they were because they didn't want to offend him. Invicta is truly the equivalent of Beats for watches; if you don't believe me try asking on any watch forum. I don't know about you, but I go on forums to learn, not to have my ego stroked. If I was in his position, I wouldn't want someone giving me terrible advice (and I have been in his position, my first mechanical watch was an Invicta).
  
 Podster, don't let the perceptions people have about Invicta ruin your enjoyment of the watch. But if you find yourself in the market for another watch, there are plenty of good options out there that you don't need to spend a lot of money on. Watches are one of the few items out there that can cost from $1 to millions of dollars, and I'd be happy to advise you to the best of my ability if you're interested.


----------



## Audio-Omega

It's the thought that counts.


----------



## mutabor

podster said:


> Thank you kind sir, she does and had been wanting to get me a new watch for a few years now so when my trusty TAG (she absolutely hated it because she always told me it was my ugly Swatch watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Actually after you've displayed your TAG watch I can understand your lady's desire that you switch to another watch.


----------



## SpudHarris

tsujigiri said:


> I'm sorry, I assumed that when he asked an honest question he didn't want everyone to lie to his face. I'm not trying to put down his gift or pretend that all my watches are haute horology, but if he wants some real information that will help him if he wants to get another watch in the future, your comments aren't going to do him any good. To put it in terms that you might relate to better, it's as if someone came on asking if the Beats he just got are good headphones and everyone assured him that they were because they didn't want to offend him. Invicta is truly the equivalent of Beats for watches; if you don't believe me try asking on any watch forum. I don't know about you, but I go on forums to learn, not to have my ego stroked. If I was in his position, I wouldn't want someone giving me terrible advice (and I have been in his position, my first mechanical watch was an Invicta).
> 
> *Podster, don't let the perceptions people have about Invicta ruin your enjoyment of the watch*. But if you find yourself in the market for another watch, there are plenty of good options out there that you don't need to spend a lot of money on. Watches are one of the few items out there that can cost from $1 to millions of dollars, and I'd be happy to advise you to the best of my ability if you're interested.


 
  
 The Beats analogy doesn't quite work I'm afraid unless they made watches of course (they may well do). They are a fashion item which Invicta isn't so buying motives are completely different. I was brought up with manners, my parents always instilled into me that there are ways to get your point across without being rude, which your original reply certainly was. Without trying to outdo you in the patronising stakes, I suggest you re-read your original reply and just think if there were a nicer way to get your 'opinion' across. And your comment above in bold? Strange considering you are the only one slagging them off?
  
 Oh and welcome to the ignore list.


----------



## Aevum

Plus, Everyone knows that the monster beats of the watch world is hublot...
  
 Theres many brands that command insane prices, Panerai is a joke, LVMH ruined Tag heuer and Zenith, The Swatch group ruined 2 historical brands like Certina and Tissot driving them in the the ground quality wise,
  
 Other brands manage to provide amazing value for the prices they command, Seiko, Hamilton, Victorinox,  Many small butique manufacturers like Christopher ward or Magrette.
  
 And theres brands Like Omega or Rolex which will always be worth their salt.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Is Grand Seiko value for money ?


----------



## ianmedium

audio-omega said:


> Is Grand Seiko value for money ?




I have had a few on my wrist and they are absolutely beautiful watches. The quality, fit, finish and accuracy are all first class. Worth every penny I think. I know one day I shall get one, I am looking at one of the leather strap models as the bracelet ones look too similar to my Rolex and I don't like having watches that all look the same.

The movement finish as far as I am concerned is up there with Patek levels of finish.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Is it true that their service internal is 50 years ?


----------



## Tsujigiri

spudharris said:


> The Beats analogy doesn't quite work I'm afraid unless they made watches of course (they may well do). They are a fashion item which Invicta isn't so buying motives are completely different. I was brought up with manners, my parents always instilled into me that there are ways to get your point across without being rude, which your original reply certainly was. Without trying to outdo you in the patronising stakes, I suggest you re-read your original reply and just think if there were a nicer way to get your 'opinion' across. And your comment above in bold? Strange considering you are the only one slagging them off?
> 
> Oh and welcome to the ignore list.


 
  
 In retrospect, yes, I could have expressed that more politely. But at the same time I wish people had been more blunt with me when I started getting into watches, so that I wouldn't have made some of the mistakes I did. I was brought up to value honesty over false facades. I won't return the favor and add you to an ignore list because that strikes me as an immature way to deal with your own problems, but you are welcome to if that protects your sensibilities.
  
 On a side note, you are aware that an analogy is a comparison in terms of a different subject matter? It wouldn't be an analogy to say X headphone maker is the Beats of headphones; saying Invicta is the Beats of watches is a proper analogy. And you're wrong about Invictas not being fashion items. You could argue that any watch is a fashion item since people can just use their cell phones, but Invictas in particular are fashion items. They do not make their own movements and are thus not a manufacture, but instead make cases for existing movements. Like many other brands out there, they focus their efforts on the fashion of their watches rather than the workings.
  
  


audio-omega said:


> Is it true that their service internal is 50 years ?


 
  
 They make this claim about their quartz watches (9f caliber) only. The movement is sealed so that the oils won't evaporate and dirt won't get in, and the materials and oils they have selected are designed to work unserviced for 50 years. As for the value of Grand Seikos, they do certainly make a great watch. Their products are understated and will get you no recognition from people who don't know watches, but the attention to detail and quality is at least as good as a similarly priced Swiss equivalent. Their adjustment specs are actually more stringent than the Swiss standard COSC ones, which I believe they did as a response to the Swiss banning them from COSC certification (they did this because Seiko won most of the top 10 spots in an accuracy competition a few decades back).


----------



## Aevum

Actually its becuase before COSC certifications there was also the Accuracy conservatory testing,
  
 Longines and Zenith (pre swatch and LVMH respectivly) were the biggest winners there historicly, but then come the japs and their first participation they didnt do too well, but then they came back with a vengance and took 7 out of the 10 top spots,
  
 Then the swiss changed the rules that only swiss made can participate (not sure about that) and grand seiko developed their own certification which is stricter then COSC, they also had a economy version of the Grand Seiko watches called King Seiko, but they arent made anymore, you can get them for 500-600 bucks off ebay and they are plain awesome watches.
  
 Many people see Seiko as cheap Asian watches... and thats a shame, They are one of the few watchmakers that make everything in house, They implement a automatic charging system that IWC developed but Seiko actually modified it for mass production, so you can get a 80 buck watch with IWC tech in it. Not to mention then while the Chronomatic group and zenith were fighting over who can get the first automatic chronograph to the market Seiko already had them in shops back in japan...
  
 The new 4R36 movement is quite nice, it might be slower then the ETA 2824, but its usualy accurate as a 2824 standart and the lower beat means it survives longer between maintenace,
  
 Seiko is a great brand but their strong points are in the lower end, their higher end watches sometimes feel like they are emulating stronger swiss brands like role but they have their watches,
 I own a 8R28 Seiko anatna chronograph which is just amazing (but a bit oversized), and call me crazy/stupid but i rather have a MarineMaster 300M over a Rolex submariner or a Omega seamaster (and im a ex planet ocean owner).


----------



## mutabor




----------



## Aevum

Its a beautiful watch, i would rather have a MarineMaster 300, but its a beautiful watch.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Here's my latest. I'm finding recently that vintage pocket watches can represent an excellent value for the workmanship. The amount of hand-done artisan work that goes into the higher grades is rarely seen on modern wristwatches, and will usually cost over $10k for a basic 3-hander. This particular watch features a double sunk enamel dial with hand-painted numbers and thermally blued hands, damaskeening patterns on the movement, anglage bevels along the plates, solid gold train gears, screwed in gold chaton settings for the jewels instead of press fitting, diamond jewels for the pallet fork and high wear bearings, micrometric regulator, and polished surfaces for most of the movement. It's about 115 years old and running beautifully, a steal considering that these go for under $500 in the plated cases.


----------



## ianmedium

Oh my goodness, that is a beautiful pocket watch. I love the quality of fit and finish on these old American fob watches and this one is immaculate, congratulations, I am green with envy!


----------



## shane55

Yes, really nice Waltham PW. And great photo's too.
 Nice movement and decoration / engraving.


----------



## Podster

tsujigiri said:


> In retrospect, yes, I could have expressed that more politely. But at the same time I wish people had been more blunt with me when I started getting into watches, so that I wouldn't have made some of the mistakes I did. I was brought up to value honesty over false facades. I won't return the favor and add you to an ignore list because that strikes me as an immature way to deal with your own problems, but you are welcome to if that protects your sensibilities.
> 
> On a side note, you are aware that an analogy is a comparison in terms of a different subject matter? It wouldn't be an analogy to say X headphone maker is the Beats of headphones; saying Invicta is the Beats of watches is a proper analogy. And you're wrong about Invictas not being fashion items. You could argue that any watch is a fashion item since people can just use their cell phones, but Invictas in particular are fashion items. They do not make their own movements and are thus not a manufacture, but instead make cases for existing movements. Like many other brands out there, they focus their efforts on the fashion of their watches rather than the workings.


 
 Goodness graciousness I sure did not mean to cause a rift between anyone on here. Just wanted to know if the watch my wife bought me was OK, at least for $57.00! There is a lot of knowledge out here in this thread and I respect everyone's take and above all honesty, was not looking to pit wits on the subject. Like I said before I respect both you and Spuds take and also realize I did not get a Swiss movement watch of the highest caliber I was just wondering if this would be another dead watch in my top drawer in six months:-0 I'm sure if money were no object for me the WatchSnob could suggest where I might spend a considerable amount of money but mine was a fairly simple question for a thread that appreciates watches. I now realize my Invicta is along the lines of my dead battery Zeitner sitting in my top drawer and also that neither of these two watches are better than my dead battery Sector in that same drawer. She bought me a wired by Seiko a few years back and it has movement issues and resides in said drawer as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Guess my initial question should have been how long do you fella's think my wife's latest watch acquisition would last me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And as much as mutabor does not like my TAG formula it has been to date the best watch I have ever owned! Of course if I had my druthers and my last name were Trump I'd be looking for a IWC Portuguese Yacht Club Chrono


----------



## mutabor

Noticed this Citizen Eco-Drive AR1110-11B STILETTO LEATHER JAPAN SAPPHIRE 4.7mm ULTRA THIN WATCH. Cute.


----------



## shane55

^^ Elegant looking Eco-Drive.


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS

Love me some Dive timers....


----------



## ianmedium

Great video with John Mayer the musician showing some of his watch collection, He has some really lovely watches!

[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeu6Vj3M0EI[/VIDEO]


----------



## Graphicism

ianmedium said:


> Great video with John Mayer the musician showing some of his watch collection, He has some really lovely watches!


 
  
 Thanks for sharing! Damn he has some nice watches!


----------



## rasmushorn

ianmedium said:


> Great video with John Mayer the musician showing some of his watch collection, He has some really lovely watches!


 
 Cool! Thanks for sharing. I just saw John Mayer live three weeks back here in Denmark. I was too far away from the stage to see what watch he wore. Neither was it ever possible to get a view on his watch on the screens. But it could have been the Patek I think. The IWC was my favorite of his collection. I just love IWC's, specially the Portuguese.


----------



## SkyBleu




----------



## Blurr

My latest aquisition, an all black seiko velatura.


----------



## SkyBleu

blurr said:


> My latest aquisition, an all black seiko velatura.




Very nice! Is that a Civic by any chance?


----------



## Blurr

Indeed like the seiko its a hybrid


----------



## Szadzik

I have a question for all of you.
  
 I have received a voucher for 50GBP discount for Christopher Ward. 
  
 I currently have a Tissot T-Touch Expert, Omega Speedmaster Pro Moonwatch andd am wondering which Ward watch I should choose to use that voucher. 
  
 I would like something classic as I already have sporty watches. An automatic maybe as my speedy is a hand-wound piece.
  
 I hve ooked at C5 MALVERN AUTOMATIC MK II
  
 What do you think about those watches? Are they worth 300GBP after the discount?


----------



## Blurr

Whether it's worth it or not is entirely up to you, cause in the end you're the one who is wearing it. I do like the design of the one you are looking at, though you have to wear it in the store to really get a feel for it, might be the watch of your dream or horrible on your wrist.


----------



## Szadzik

blurr said:


> Whether it's worth it or not is entirely up to you, cause in the end you're the one who is wearing it. I do like the design of the one you are looking at, though you have to wear it in the store to really get a feel for it, might be the watch of your dream or horrible on your wrist.


 
  
 Unfortunttely I have no way of trying one on. n theother hand. I am not sur I like them that much. Might look at something else and just hand the voucher over to someone who needs it.


----------



## Blurr

My other recent purchase, Hanowa Sealander shooting star.
 It's kind of a impulse buy cause I haven't got a gold watch in my collection yet, but it kinda grows on me, swiss quartz movement, very nice IP gold finish with gold sunburst dial, 20 atm. water resistant rating. I wouldn't have bought it for the 500€ regular price tag, but it was a bargain at 130€


----------



## cyclsbganes

great.She bought me a MOMO tach watch last year and a David Yemen(I think that's it) when I got promoted. I have no idea what these watches cost but i do know my wife wears very nice watches herself and likely spends the same kind of money on the ones she buys me.thanks for your sharing.


----------



## mitadoc

How have I missed that.As a respectable WUS member,I would like to share my other hobbies too.I am kind of Omega fan,it`s my 5th Omega since now.I owned Speedy Reduced and midsize SMPs,but the Bond one is my favourite.
  

  
 Cheers and successful week to everyone!


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS

Beautiful mitadoc! Glad to see another WUS member here...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
  
  
  
 Quote:


mitadoc said:


> How have I missed that.As a respectable WUS member,I would like to share my other hobbies too.I am kind of Omega fan,it`s my 5th Omega since now.I owned Speedy Reduced and midsize SMPs,but the Bond one is my favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers and successful week to everyone!


----------



## mitadoc

ultra-harmonics said:


>


 
 Thanks Ultra,your 2254 is wonderful,probably my second option for a SMP


----------



## sharkz

I love that 2254. I am on the lookout for a nice one locally since the finance wants to buy me a nice watch before our wedding. I wish they were easier to find since I just don't like the new Omegas as much as the slightly older ones. The Planet Oceans just don't do it for me.


----------



## DrSheep

ultra-harmonics said:


>


 
 Nice to see more Omega Seamasters here in the thread.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I like the older Omega Seamasters because they are thinner.


----------



## mitadoc

audio-omega said:


> I like the older Omega Seamasters because they are thinner.


 
 The pre-Bond series?Or the vintage ones?


----------



## Audio-Omega

I meant the Bond series.  Calibre 1120.


----------



## mitadoc

audio-omega said:


> I meant the Bond series.  Calibre 1120.


 
 Oh,I see.Actually,I don`t like the plain dial of the new SMPc.And the black date wheel on the blue dial.But this is my taste.The new ones are thicker and the clasp is different,they tried to improve it but there is nothing to improve there.It`s iconic as the Moony.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Planet Oceans are thicker.  However most Omegas I tried were comfortable to wear.


----------



## jilihaozhi

This isn't the first time I've met folks who have a whole series of hobbies and activities the same as mine


----------



## mitadoc

audio-omega said:


> Planet Oceans are thicker.  However most Omegas I tried were comfortable to wear.


 
 Sure,they are thicker.


----------



## Wokei

My Casios :-


----------



## Wokei

Tried to upload all my Casio in one post but those are my collection of Casio and thinking of getting another Casio Protrek ...been eyeing them but caught between a rock and a hard place ....iem headphone and watches....got to stop coming to headfi .

Also will be posting my Seiko and Citizen and other watches I have.


----------



## Wokei

My Citizens :-


----------



## Wokei

My Orient :-


My Swatch



My Alba



My Nautica :-


----------



## Wokei

My Seiko Kinetic Divers :-





My Seiko Automatic Divers :-







My Seiko Quartz Diver :-


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS

Nice collection you have there!
  
 My Oris der meistertaucher


----------



## Tsujigiri

wokei said:


> Tried to upload all my Casio in one post but those are my collection of Casio and thinking of getting another Casio Protrek ...been eyeing them but caught between a rock and a hard place ....iem headphone and watches....got to stop coming to headfi .
> 
> Also will be posting my Seiko and Citizen and other watches I have.


 
  
 Or wait for the new Rangeman. It has the newest Protrek sensor, but in a G-shock.


----------



## mitadoc

I just ordered Citizen monocase diver.BN0000-4H.Pics to come


----------



## Blurr

Impressive collection Wokei, all I can think of is this guy is probably living alone, I have seven watches already and the eight one is a hard sell to the girlfriend


----------



## Wokei

blurr said:


> Impressive collection Wokei, all I can think of is this guy is probably living alone, I have seven watches already and the eight one is a hard sell to the girlfriend:blink:




Ahhhh...my friend you are very wrong cuz me girl also have a very impressive collection ...huge big ass chrono watches ...her things.


----------



## Blurr

wokei said:


> Ahhhh...my friend you are very wrong cuz me girl also have a very impressive collection ...huge big ass chrono watches ...her things.



Yeah, I'm working my girl towards this obsession of mine, first i bought her a tiny fashion watch, last month I bought her a Guess chrono with crystal bezel and mother of pearl face, I think she is warming up to the hobby, still frowns upon when I was looking at an Seiko Ananta.


----------



## Wokei

Oh yes ...Seiko Ananta is a BEAUTY .....currently eyeing for a Casio Protrek


----------



## mitadoc

My previous babies,they are gone now.But it was for good.
  


















  

  
 I miss the last one the most.But it was only 35mm...


----------



## Aevum

Whats the 2nd watch on a leather nato ?


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS

Very nice Doc! Is that a Sumo on the NATO?
  
 I Like my Darth Tuna on NATO...I just dig the comfort and extra protection the NATO Offers..
  

 I also love the Mesh Look also.. I know, It's an acquired taste...


----------



## mitadoc

aevum said:


> Whats the 2nd watch on a leather nato ?


 
 It`s a custom made flieger type homage.
 The ARSA watch is also a converted one from pocket to wrist.


ultra-harmonics said:


> Very nice Doc! Is that a Sumo on the NATO?
> 
> I Like my Darth Tuna on NATO...I just dig the comfort and extra protection the NATO Offers..
> 
> ...


 
 Yes,a black Sumo on blue Nato.This was the only free strap I had at that very moment.But the combo was fine,wasn`t it?


----------



## mitadoc

Just bought new Nato strap!


----------



## JamieMcC

What a cool and original idea the Davosa Sratosphere Flight.
  
  

  
 More info and review here
  
http://wornandwound.com/2013/11/22/davosa-stratosphere-flight/


----------



## Blurr

A present from my gf


----------



## Wokei

blurr said:


> A present from my gf




Nice one man... What about your Seiko Ananta ...still working on it ?


----------



## Blurr

wokei said:


> Nice one man... What about your Seiko Ananta ...still working on it ?


 
 Ananta would have to wait, still have some other things need funding, the troubles with having too many expensive interest


----------



## jc9394

Called my AD and added my name to the preorder list.


----------



## Abovetheair

Just bought a Nixon


----------



## upstateguy

ultra-harmonics said:


> I also love the Mesh Look also.. I know, It's an acquired taste...


 
 I like the mesh look too.....


----------



## Blurr

jc9394 said:


> Called my AD and added my name to the preorder list.



That looks even better than a daytona, love the gunmetal red color scheme:normal_smile :


----------



## goldenTym3

Does anybody know of any nice skeleton watches that are a decent price. I like all the gears and mechanism exposed but it is hard to find one that is of nice quality for a acceptable price.


----------



## Aevum

blurr said:


> That looks even better than a daytona, love the gunmetal red color scheme:normal_smile :


 

that's the good thing about Tudor, they are allowed to do all the stuff Rolex can't due to brand image, o just hope they don't stick to their current line of old model homages.


----------



## sup3r8

My vintage Heuer Ref.12..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
  
  
 y


----------



## Blurr

So here is a picture of the DD and the guess watch that we gave each other


----------



## nerfedup

My seikos


----------



## EpicPie

Thought I would join the fun. Flud turntable watch.


----------



## nerfedup

sup3r8 said:


> My vintage Heuer Ref.12..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





 Tell me you got the original rubber strap for that... tell me... (smeagol voice)


----------



## sup3r8

nerfedup said:


> Tell me you got the original rubber strap for that... tell me... (smeagol voice)


 
 yes sir..its with the original strap..


----------



## Loevhagen

My first photo session of a (stupid and & dumb) watch. A Certina C001.417.16.057.01.


----------



## ianmedium

Just this minute completed the purchase of something vintage! I wanted something special to celebrate my 50th birthday which was last week. I wanted something Art Deco from the 1930's and I wanted something that had patina, not restored.

So I ended up getting a 1937 Bulova "American Clipper" Art Deco watch, it is gold filled as opposed to plated, gold filled is a solid layer of gold fused to a base metal. No engravings on the gold filled case back and the case and crystal are in first class shape. Dial has lovely patina and the watch is freshly serviced and keeping good time.

The movements in these old Bulova's are lovely quality, this is a higher grade "adjusted" 17 jewel movement with lovely bridges. Can't wait for it to arrive! Case is 37mm long and 26mm wide, big for those days and a perfect size for this style of watch.

Here are a couple of pictures from the seller!


----------



## Wokei

Latest buy black pvd coated with rose gold trim and free silicone rubber strap ...brand name Balmer


----------



## mvrk10256

Watch my Aunt got me for Graduation. Hopefully the first of a nice collection.


----------



## ianmedium

Oh that looks lovely, what a great graduation present!


----------



## Arvan

This is what i wear.. I got some casio G-shocks and illuminators as well that i wear at work due to low weight and durability.


----------



## Brighenne

I'm a huge fan of the nomos style, but just can't justify the cost to myself.  Any leads on sub $1k watches with similar style?  I am currently without an automatic watch.


----------



## mvrk10256

brighenne said:


> I'm a huge fan of the nomos style, but just can't justify the cost to myself.  Any leads on sub $1k watches with similar style?  I am currently without an automatic watch.


 
 Thats a classy looking watch. 
  
 Maybe this - 
http://www.botta-design.de/en/tres-alpin-automatik.html
http://www.botta-design.de/en/tres-papyrus-automatik.html
  
 Maybe Epos emotion collection.


----------



## Loevhagen

I just love the *weight* of this Steinhart OVM.
  
 200g.
  
 And I just love that this watch is for MEN.
  
 Here´s a shot from own wrist today.


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS




----------



## Loevhagen

A $90 watch. Hm.


----------



## Loevhagen

And, my Certina taken today as well.


----------



## Brighenne

mvrk10256 said:


> Thats a classy looking watch.
> 
> Maybe this -
> http://www.botta-design.de/en/tres-alpin-automatik.html
> ...


 
  
 I like these quite a bit, I'll add them to my shortlist.
  
 Anybody have opinions on junkers watches?  I quite like this one: http://www.pointtec.de/junkers/6050-2/


----------



## amp74

hmmmm these watches all look suspiciously familiar. any f71's in here?


----------



## Paul Graham

Pulsar Chronograph...
  

  

  

  

  
 I really want another TAG Heur Watch. Maybe in the new year.....


----------



## Lifted Andreas

My stepdad gave me this after getting himself a new Citizen:


----------



## BucketInABucket

Went and got myself a Botta Clavius Mystery Dial - sexy stuff.


----------



## rasmushorn

I bought this 34,8 mm Certina Quartz for my wife for Christmas. I hope she will like it.


----------



## mitadoc

A new old friend...


----------



## 129207

New strap for the Alpha Pilot

  
  
 New strap for the Casio MDV-104

  
 Both from Crown&Buckle


----------



## rasmushorn

Oh those pictures make me wish I had a watch that could use a leather strap. They look great both of them.


----------



## Klaatu

The OVM is on my "must acquire" list.
 This has been my daily driver for some time.
http://imgur.com/a/6HJmC


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

hey guys, I have this watch
 im looking for a nice leather watchband to go with it. It has the weird 21mm lug length. Any suggestions ? I'd like to keep it affordable but if the strap is really special ill consider any price under 100.


----------



## zilch0md

My first post to this thread and my first "real" watch:
  

  
*Citizen AT8010-58B Eco-Drive World Chronograph A-T *
  
 I took the photo with my 7-year-old, 6MP Canon S3 IS (which does a great job with macro shots...)
  
 Mike


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS

C&B Straps are affordable and Good quality. 
  
  
  
http://www.crownandbuckle.com/
  
  
 Quote:


scott_tarlow said:


> hey guys, I have this watch
> im looking for a nice leather watchband to go with it. It has the weird 21mm lug length. Any suggestions ? I'd like to keep it affordable but if the strap is really special ill consider any price under 100.


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS

A little Seiko Sawthooth action today...


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

ultra-harmonics said:


>


 
 thanks... ordered this:http://www.crownandbuckle.com/straps-by-color/brown-straps/madison-22mm-vintage-calf.html


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS

scott_tarlow said:


> thanks... ordered this:http://www.crownandbuckle.com/straps-by-color/brown-straps/madison-22mm-vintage-calf.html


 

 NICE! Hard to beat there prices and good looking straps...


----------



## MAGICAL ESKIMO

My watch I bought a couple of months ago


----------



## Szadzik

Been looking  for a simple dress watch and an excuse to buy one and now I have finally quit my current job and as a present for doing that (over 3 years of working 12 hours 7 days a week) I decided to get the Maurice Lacroix Pontos Date. Did not want to spend too much money as I already have a nice Speedy Pro that is my main watch.


----------



## ianmedium

Very impressed with the way Lacroix have developed their line of watches. Innovative and yet retaining tradition at the same time. They have come a long way since the 1990's when you could buy them in Argos in the UK and they have, I think successfully shed that image of tack flash which is a hard thing to do. I think they have succeeded because they have focused on pure horology and good, simple, elegant styling.

I have made two new vintage purchases this past week. One a 1930's Swiss Election Chronometer which should be arriving from the UK any day now and secondly my first dip into pocket watches. A nice simple 1960's Swiss made Westbury with a date feature.


----------



## 129207

I only dabble in affordables. There's a lot of value to be had sub $100 these days from brands like Seiko, Citizen, Orient, Vostok, Casio, Pulsar and even fashion brands like Nautica and Fossil. 
  
 For example, I recently picked up this Casio MTF-001 for $35. Stainless case, Japanese quartz movement, rotating inner compass bezel, strong lume, 100m, black date wheel, screw-down crown, thick 24mm rubber strap.


----------



## ianmedium

I have a huge soft spot for Casio's, I have a few myself, just wonderful watches. I love the look of yours.


----------



## zilch0md

Hi Negakinu,
  
 Quote:


negakinu said:


> I only dabble in affordables. There's a lot of value to be had sub $100 these days from brands like Seiko, Citizen, Orient, Vostok, Casio, Pulsar and even fashion brands like Nautica and Fossil.
> 
> For example, I recently picked up this Casio MTF-E001 for $35. Stainless case, Japanese quartz movement, rotating inner compass bezel, strong lume, 100m, black date wheel, screw-down crown, thick 24mm rubber strap.


 
  
 OK, I'm hooked!  
  
*Is there lume on the numerals as well as on the hands?*  I can't find specs elsewhere that answer this question.
  
 Thanks!
  
 Mike


----------



## 129207

zilch0md said:


> OK, I'm hooked!
> 
> *Is there lume on the numerals as well as on the hands?*  I can't find specs elsewhere that answer this question.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Both hands and numerals are lumed. Now, don't expect Seiko Lumibrite brightness... but this Casio has the best lume of all the Casios I own and had. It's very bright initially, dims quickly but, and this is a first for my Casios, remains visible and legible throughout the night. Nothing to complain about in the lume department.  It's no Seiko Monster though. Those are like little torches.


----------



## zilch0md

Thanks Negakinu!
  
 I really appreciate the info and the new photo,
  
 Mike


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS

A little Frog action....


----------



## AladdinSane

ultra-harmonics said:


> A little Seiko Sawthooth action today...




Nice McGizmo too. Mule yes?


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS

aladdinsane said:


> Nice McGizmo too. Mule yes?


 
 Yes sir..... Glad to see someone recognized a great old Light...


----------



## AladdinSane

I have a few McGizmos including a Mule (and a Seiko Monster just to keep the thread on topic).


----------



## 129207

aladdinsane said:


> I have a few McGizmos including a Mule (and a Seiko Monster just to keep the thread on topic).


 
  
 Did someone say Monster? I hate having just one left wrist.


----------



## zilch0md

^^^  A monstrous collection!


----------



## AladdinSane

Show off! That's mine in the middle. Give it back!


----------



## zilch0md

*Citizen BV1085-14E*


----------



## 129207

I LOVE MY MONSTER!  I liked it so much I bought a black one for my dad, who hasn't stopped wearing it since. It's one of those watches you just immediately fall in love with.


----------



## nerfedup

An update on my seiko's.


----------



## mutabor

negakinu said:


> I recently picked up this Casio MTF-001 for $35. Stainless case, Japanese quartz movement, rotating inner compass bezel, strong lume, 100m, black date wheel, screw-down crown, thick 24mm rubber strap.


 
  
 Great deal. Did you buy them at a WUS forum? I see them for $165 on Amazon. If you know any great deals under $100, could you share links? I need an affordable but nice watch.


----------



## alan_g

one of my watches..


----------



## 129207

mutabor said:


> Great deal. Did you buy them at a WUS forum? I see them for $165 on Amazon. If you know any great deals under $100, could you share links? I need an affordable but nice watch.


 
  
 I bought it NOS on the local Craigslist but it's available for around $50 on Ebay.com
 http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=mtf-e001&_sop=15


----------



## phidesu (Dec 3, 2020)

-


----------



## zilch0md

zilch0md said:


> *Citizen BV1085-14E*


 
  
 This may be a bit off-topic, but since we've all struggled to take nice photos of our watches, I'm hoping someone can enjoy reading about the making of this photograph, even if the watch itself lacks appeal...
  
 First, a comparison to the stock image of this watch:
  

  
  
 I think the interesting thing about my photograph was getting the choreography down until I finally captured both the dial markings and the lume glowing, with good depth of field at the camera's lowest ISO setting.
  
 It would have been much easier to take a photograph of nothing but the glowing lume, with everything else underexposed into blackness.  Those photos are a dime a dozen.
  
 The "choreography" had to be worked out after several shots were taken to determine exactly how dim to make the dining room chandelier so that the glow of the watch's lume was not dominating the image, but still very apparent against a well-lit watch face. I had to make multiple trips to the dimmer switch for the chandelier, just to get the lighting ratio the way I wanted it. 

 Then, for each exposure attempt that followed, I had to perform the following steps, to get a good, motion-free capture, for various compositions I tried:

 1) Hold a florescent UV flashlight in the space between the camera lens and watch for a full 20 seconds
 2) With the self-timer set to 10-seconds, release the shutter
 3) Wait 5 seconds
 4) Remove the flashlight and set it on a chair as to not vibrate the tabletop
 5) Grab a black t-shirt from my lap and hold it up with both hands behind and to the left of the camera - to block reflections seen in the watch crystal
 6) Wait the remaining one or two seconds of the self-timer for the shutter to open and take a one-second exposure (the slowest shutter speed of my Canon S3 IS).
 7) Check to see if the watch's second-hand was doubled by the time exposure. 

*In about 6 out of 7 attempts for each composition, the second-hand (in the small dial at the bottom of the watch face) was visibly doubled - two ghosts of one second hand, so I'd have to go back to step 1, looping until the one-second exposure was so perfectly sync'd with the ticking of the second hand as to have that second hand sitting absolutely still for most of the one-second exposure.* That's all it would take, as the later of two ghost hands would lack sufficient density to be seen in the photograph if the tick happened say a 1/10th of a second before the shutter closed, just guessing.   In some of my failed exposures, the earlier ghost hand is denser than the later ghost hand.  In other failed attempts, the later ghost hand is more dense than the earlier.  Either way, it ruined the majority of shots. 

*Interestingly, whenever I captured doubled-up ghost second hands, the watch's minute hand would also be slightly blurred due to movement. So, although the minute hand doesn't move in giant steps, from one minute mark to the next when the second hands hits "12," the minute hand doesn't move continuously, either - it moves in one-second steps - for real - that's sixty one-second micro-movements of the minute hand to get from one minute marker to the next minute marker!* I would never have known this except for making these macro exposures. So, the exposure had to occur primarily while the minute hand was sitting still, also.  Even if the watch didn't have a second hand, I would have had to throw away most of my one-second exposures due to this movement of the minute hand that occurs very rapidly, once per second.  In truth, both the minute hand and the second only sit absolutely still for something like 0.8 or 0.9 seconds at a time, then they jump to their next positions, respectively.  The hour hand was essentially holding still, of course, relative to my efforts, here.

 With a one-second exposure time at ISO 80 (lowest noise), all it took was the slightest bump to the table to blur the shot, so I had to go to using the camera's 10-second self-timer, instead of the 2-second self-timer that I normally use as a "cable release."   Even setting the UV flashlight on the table top just before the exposure was causing a slight blur to my images, until I figured out that I should set it on a chair, next to me. *Using the UV flashlight to recharge the lume to maximum brightness right before each exposure, was absolutely necessary to allow the lume to compete with the ambient lighting needed to make the dial visible in the 1-second exposures at f/5.6, ISO 80.*

 I really got carried away with this one, then came the Photoshop time sink - about a four-hour effort, in total.  All said and done, the making of the image was more fun than my satisfaction with the results.   
  
 Link to larger version:  http://cdn.head-fi.org/1/15/15adbf2b_IMG_1201_Citizen_BV1085-14E_x1080.jpeg
  
 Mike


----------



## Blurr

alan_g said:


> one of my watches..



That case looks exactly like my Uhrkraft aircop.


----------



## phidesu (Dec 3, 2020)

-


----------



## 129207

blurr said:


> That case looks exactly like my Uhrkraft aircop.


 
  
 The Seagull ST19 movement sure is pretty. I have a few watches with that movement as well and I love watching it tick.


----------



## StoneJack

My favourite Seiko


----------



## jc9394

negakinu said:


>


 
  
  
 Very nice, love the orange monster with orange nato strap.  do you know the difference between old and new version of the monster?  i'm assuming this is the old version.


----------



## Blurr

phidesu said:


>


 
 That is a really nice looking watch.


----------



## phidesu

blurr said:


> That is a really nice looking watch.


 
 Thanks! I wanted casual watch with simple face. It has sapphire glass too


----------



## JayDogon

This is my watch
 Only $4!


----------



## whoever

Hmt jawan on nato








and on custom hand made leather strap


----------



## lxl88

My watch of the day...


----------



## zilch0md

jaydogon said:


> This is my watch
> Only $4!


 
  
 A smart looking steal!


----------



## 129207

jc9394 said:


> Very nice, love the orange monster with orange nato strap.  do you know the difference between old and new version of the monster?  i'm assuming this is the old version.




Thanks! The orange nylon is a heavy duty zulu strap with brushed hardware.

I have the previous monsters, the new ones have a different dial and a new movement that allows for handwinding on top of the automatic.


----------



## JayDogon

zilch0md said:


> A smart looking steal!


 
 http://www.amazon.com/Fancasen-Fashion-Golden-Leather-Watches/dp/B00EXHX4K4/ref=pd_sim_watch_6
  
 The watch itself is pretty nice, its just the strap that looks cheapish but you can buy one to fit your needs and it will probably cost a lot less than an actual luxury watch.
  
 There is also this for $7
 http://www.amazon.com/Youyoupifa-Fashion-Simple-Design-NBW0QU6916-MM1/dp/B00BLHAYFW/ref=pd_sim_watch_1
  
 Youyoupifa sells a lot of cheap watches that look luxury-like


----------



## jc9394

negakinu said:


> Thanks! The orange nylon is a heavy duty zulu strap with brushed hardware.
> 
> I have the previous monsters, the new ones have a different dial and a new movement that allows for handwinding on top of the automatic.


 
 The previous model can't manually wind like Swiss watch?


----------



## 129207

jc9394 said:


> The previous model can't manually wind like Swiss watch?


 
  
 Swiss has nothing to do with being able to hand wind an automatic. Chinese, Japanese, Russian and German movements have this ability as well. It's just a general function. The old Monster can't be hand-wound and needs movement to kick start. The new Monster can be hand-wound. Both Monsters have Japanese movements.


----------



## Depechetraff

Two of my favorite watches.  One that I like wearing, one that I like photographing


----------



## tempest11

Rockin a Citizen Eco-Drive right now, I just got it and I'm not terribly impressed with it so far. I also have a Casio Pathfinder which I love, it's given me years of trouble free use. Never even have to set it thanks to its time sync with NIST.
  
 Will post pics when I have the ability.


----------



## whoever

waiting for these two beauties! waitiiiiiing.......please dear mailman....hurry!


----------



## zilch0md

tempest11 said:


> Rockin a Citizen Eco-Drive right now, I just got it and I'm not terribly impressed with it so far. I also have a Casio Pathfinder which I love, it's given me years of trouble free use. Never even have to set it thanks to its time sync with NIST.
> 
> Will post pics when I have the ability.


 
  
 Which model of Citizen is it?  I'm koo-koo about my AT8010-58B.
  
 Mike


----------



## tempest11

zilch0md said:


> Which model of Citizen is it?  I'm koo-koo about my AT8010-58B.
> 
> Mike


 
  
  
 Hi Mike,
  
 It's the BL5250-02L leather/titanium. It's a fine watch, but there are a few things that bother me. My main niggle about it is that the strap feels and looks so incredibly cheap for what you pay for this watch. Of course you can get a different one but after spending that amount of money you really shouldn't have to purchase a new band to make it stand up to the quality of the watch itself. The other thing is that the luminescent coating on the hands stops glowing after about an hour, so forget about telling what time it is in the dark after that.


----------



## phidesu

tempest11 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> It's the BL5250-02L leather/titanium. It's a fine watch, but there are a few things that bother me. My main niggle about it is that the strap feels and looks so incredibly cheap for what you pay for this watch. Of course you can get a different one but after spending that amount of money you really shouldn't have to purchase a new band to make it stand up to the quality of the watch itself. The other thing is that the luminescent coating on the hands stops glowing after about an hour, so forget about telling what time it is in the dark after that.


 

 I got the same watch, but with titanium band.
  
 Only thing i dislike about it is how the crown pushes on my hand. It can get quite uncomfortable if you are moving your wrist a lot.. 
  
 Havent had any problems with luminous, 1 hour is pretty good amount of time for it to glow.


----------



## shane55

whoever said:


> waiting for these two beauties! waitiiiiiing.......please dear mailman....hurry!


 
  
 Oh man... both of these Seiko's are great looking pieces.
 I especially like the looks of the top one.
 Niiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## whoever

shane55 said:


> Oh man... both of these Seiko's are great looking pieces.
> I especially like the looks of the top one.
> Niiiiiiiiiice!


 
 thanks, and yes, they look great! 
  
 The 5 sport will actually be modded into this:
 (appart from the golden bezel and hands)


----------



## zilch0md

Hi tempest11,
  
 Quote:


tempest11 said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> It's the BL5250-02L leather/titanium. It's a fine watch, but there are a few things that bother me. My main niggle about it is that the strap feels and looks so incredibly cheap for what you pay for this watch. Of course you can get a different one but after spending that amount of money you really shouldn't have to purchase a new band to make it stand up to the quality of the watch itself. The other thing is that the luminescent coating on the hands stops glowing after about an hour, so forget about telling what time it is in the dark after that.


 
  
 Regarding the lume glow extinguishing rapidly, that's the one thing I don't like about my Citizen (pictured in this earlier post.)
  
 If Citizen offered the same exact features, but with Tritium tubes added to the hands and hour markers, I would consider this watch to be perfect for my needs and tastes.  As it is, there's so little lume on the hands (and none on the dial) that I have to turn on the lights to see what time it is.  
  
 This led me to go out and buy a less expensive Eco-Drive, not radio-controlled and not with Tritium, but with a lot of lume - that I only wear at night - the BV1085-14E (also pictured in an earlier post).  This guy allows me to read the time several hours after the lume was last charged, but I've heard that the Seiko Monsters have the brightest lume out there.
  
 Mike


----------



## SpudHarris

Here are my two fav Seikos. The lume is really great, lasts through the night. These definitely have the best lume of all my watches.


----------



## zilch0md

Hey Nigel!
  
 Seiko seems to be generous with their lume.  I don't think it's a matter of expense, but those designs make sense:  If you're going to put lume on a watch, you should use large enough patches of it to make nighttime viewing truly viable.
  
 Mike


----------



## Blurr

This is what my Seiko velatura looks like when I wake up in the morning, much better than blinding myself with my phone.


----------



## zilch0md

Yeah, that works!
  
 It looks every bit as good in the morning as it did the night before!


----------



## roadcykler

I was working with a guy last week and I noticed he had on what looked like a nice watch and when I asked him about it he said, "It's just a Breitling". _Just_ a Breitling.  He said he was going to get rid of it because the analog and digital sections wouldn't stay synchronized and he's had it in for repair 3 times (all under warranty).


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS

Back today with the SMP...


----------



## whoever

Got  my Seiko 5 a few days ago, and it's a real beauty! I don't even want to mod it anymore!


----------



## zilch0md

ultra-harmonics said:


> Back today with the SMP...


 
  
 This is a beautiful photograph!  Forget the watch (for half a second!) - I'm feasting my eyes on the whole image - the composition and lighting are amazing.  The razor is a perfect compliment to the watch, too.
  
 Getting the ambient light down low enough for the lume to show, without seeing just green dots on a field of black, was brilliant in itself.
  
 Very nice!
  
 Mike


----------



## 129207

whoever said:


> Got  my Seiko 5 a few days ago, and it's a real beauty! I don't even want to mod it anymore
> !


 
  
 What's the product number on that one? Looks good! I have about 30 watches but still no Seiko 5.  I have a couple Monsters though that I love!


----------



## whoever

it's the Seiko SNZH55K1. You find actually new ones for a very good price for the moment.


----------



## mutabor

whoever said:


> it's the Seiko SNZH55K1. You find actually new ones for a very good price for the moment.


 
  
 In the same price range there is Citizen BN0100-51E which I would have preferred to other options because of eco-drive battery. I also like its red minute hand. It gives an interesting touch.


----------



## gelocks

Hello every one.
  
 So... I have always liked watches but I don't actually wear them as much so I have always just bought cheapo watches!
 Frankly I don't think I have ever spent more than $100 on my watches.
  
 Now, it is important to note that I only buy watches as "fashion" items, an accessory to pair with "x" shoes, jeans, shirts, etc. so I actually don't follow the whole sub-culture of being crazy with how perfect it tells time, if it's Quartz or whatnot but lately I've been looking for upgrades, so, hopefully you wont chew me alive and throw me out of your club.
  
 These are my current watches: (2 Fossils, 3 Cadence, 1 Sturhling, 1 redline)
  

  

  
 I also have one of these: http://www.relicbrand.com/en_US/shop/men/whats_new/gresham_saddle_strap_watch-zr12045p.html
  
 And backed this one on KickStarter: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1181681373/balance-watch-a-philosophy-in-a-watch
 just for the heck of it (it looks like a monstruosity)
  
 Anyway, having said all this, what would you guys recommend for something that looks great, works very well (to your standards) and it's an upgrade to all these I have home but doesn't break up the bank!?
  
 Just a note, I don't actually like steel bracelets that much... 
  
  
 Thanks much.
 Hope to learn a few things from all of you!


----------



## Ehr33

New rubber straps on Steinhart GMT


----------



## PalJoey

I wouldn't say I was a watch collector, and tend to go for the cheaper models, but there are some nice designs available at all sorts of price ranges. I have a couple of Skagens, which are ultra-slimline and elegant. I am quite tempted by a Zeppelin watch, for their old-fashioned look.
  
 I am currently wearing a Daniel Wellington watch. The picture below is as close as I can get for model and strap design, except the metal parts are chrome instead of the rose gold finish.


----------



## zilch0md

Me like!


----------



## zilch0md

gelocks said:


> Hello every one.
> 
> So... I have always liked watches but I don't actually wear them as much so I have always just bought cheapo watches!
> Frankly I don't think I have ever spent more than $100 on my watches.
> ...


 
  
 Here's a couple of great sites I studied before I bought two Citizens, having never had anything costing more than $100, previously:
  
 http://www.chronocentric.com/contents/consumers.shtml
  
 http://people.timezone.com/library/wwatchfaq/wwatchfaq631668591017665598
  
 Of course, I will tell you to go get a Citizen AT8010-58B (see my review, with a summary of its coolest features), but your interests could easily lie elsewhere.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Mike


----------



## PalJoey

Here's one of my Skagens - the 433LGL1. As you can see, 'slimline' is the word! The strap and the body are the same thickness.


----------



## gelocks

zilch0md said:


> Here's a couple of great sites I studied before I bought two Citizens, having never had anything costing more than $100, previously:
> 
> http://www.chronocentric.com/contents/consumers.shtml
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice watch that Citizen (and interesting to boot). Never knew watches like that even existed!! LOL
 I will take a look at the FAQ and Buyers Guide at Chronocentric.
  
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

A watch thread?! Lol here are a couple of older ones:
Luminox Chrono with orange dial and gun metal case, custom strap.

 Bulova Accutron Gemini Auto GMT


 Seiko Baby Tuna Diver


 Current:


----------



## gelocks

Sooo... decided to buy a few more decent watches and got:
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BL5250-02L-Eco-Drive-Leather-Titanium/dp/B000EQS0WK
  
 Loved how it looked.
 Also checking out some others... oh boy. Hopefully the headphones I'm selling go fast so I can then buy a couple more watches! lol
  
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

This one gets a lot of wrist time these days. Citizen perpetual calendar and an Italian vanilla rubber strap.


----------



## zilch0md

gelocks said:


> Sooo... decided to buy a few more decent watches and got:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BL5250-02L-Eco-Drive-Leather-Titanium/dp/B000EQS0WK
> 
> ...




That's a keeper!


----------



## Kojaku

I'll just put this here...
  

  
 Kojaku


----------



## DamageInc77

Just purchased my first real timepiece yesterday; a mint-condition Z-Series 16600. It was between this and a 116610LN, but after a side-by-side comparison, the choice was a no-brainer.
  
 Best purchase I've made since my LCD-2.


----------



## shane55

damageinc77 said:


> Just purchased my first real timepiece yesterday; a mint-condition Z-Series 16600. It was between this and a 116610LN, but after a side-by-side comparison, the choice was a no-brainer.
> 
> Best purchase I've made since my LCD-2.


 
  
 Stunning. Great choice. A favorite.


----------



## DamageInc77

shane55 said:


> Stunning. Great choice. A favorite.


 
 Thank you very much.
  
 I don't think I could have made a better choice. It's a really classically beautiful watch which sits perfectly on the wrist.
  
 I was originally going to get the new Submariner, but it really had very little soul or character compared to the old Sub and SeaDweller. It's like the big lugs, maxi-dial and ceramic bezel sucked the life out of it.


----------



## SpudHarris

I've never been a lover of Rolex (never seen one that took my eye) but have to say that is one beautiful looking watch. Black/Steel contrast looks very sexy. I would love to own one....
  
 Enjoy


----------



## DrSheep

damageinc77 said:


> Just purchased my first real timepiece yesterday; a mint-condition Z-Series 16600. It was between this and a 116610LN, but after a side-by-side comparison, the choice was a no-brainer.
> 
> Best purchase I've made since my LCD-2.


 
 What are the differences?  I have a Milgauss GV myself.


----------



## mullardpassion

kojaku said:


> I'll just put this here...
> 
> 
> 
> Kojaku


 

 That is beautiful. What watch is that?


----------



## DrSheep

mullardpassion said:


> That is beautiful. What watch is that?


 
 That's the Pebble.


----------



## DamageInc77

drsheep said:


> What are the differences?  I have a Milgauss GV myself.


 
 The new Submariner has wider lugs and a Maxi-Dial. It's basically a beefed-up version of the old one. It also has a ceramic bezel, which makes it shinier.
  

  
  
 But in beefing it up like they did, they took away the subtle charm that the Submariner once had. The new lugs look goofy and unbalanced, and the shininess of the bezel could blind someone.
  
 So I went with the SeaDweller, which is pretty much an old Submariner, but with a thicker case and no cyclops. It is also less common than a Sub.
  
 How do you like your Milgauss? Are you perhaps a scientist?


----------



## PalJoey

Latest purchase:


----------



## DamageInc77

spudharris said:


> I've never been a lover of Rolex (never seen one that took my eye) but have to say that is one beautiful looking watch. Black/Steel contrast looks very sexy. I would love to own one....
> 
> Enjoy


 
 I've not always been to keen on Rolex myself, but after a while, I fell in love with their simplicity. They are just so clean and sleek. Just a good no-nonsense watch.
  
 Here is a photo with better lighting.


----------



## DamageInc77

paljoey said:


> Latest purchase:


 
 Looks great! Very charming watch.


----------



## DrSheep

Thanks for the explainations and I do agree with you on this.  The lugs on my GV is about half way between yours and the new Submariner, plus its green crystal just makes it totally unique.  However, the tech for the anti-magnetic for the Milgauss is now totally out dated, as even regular MRI scans aleady has over three times the power, or over 30000 gausses, that the Milgauss can't defend against.  Go with the new Omega Anti-Magnetic if you do want one that actually functioned as advertized.  Still loved how it looks, but just don't count on it being truely anti-magnetic.  I am not exactly a scientist per se, but I do have a MS in Applied Math.


----------



## PalJoey

damageinc77 said:


> Looks great! Very charming watch.


 
 Thanks! I was looking for something with a 'retro' style.


----------



## DrSheep

damageinc77 said:


> I've not always been to keen on Rolex myself, but after a while, I fell in love with their simplicity. They are just so clean and sleek. Just a good no-nonsense watch.


 
 Very true, and I think some of the Omega Seamasters will interest you as well (plus cheaper).  BTW folks, I have a Hyetis Crossbow coming, don't know when yet, but will difinitely post pics here when I get it.  Here is the official CG render.


----------



## DamageInc77

drsheep said:


> Thanks for the explainations and I do agree with you on this.  The lugs on my GV is about half way between yours and the new Submariner, plus its green crystal just makes it totally unique.  However, the tech for the anti-magnetic for the Milgauss is now totally out dated, as even regular MRI scans aleady has over three times the power, or over 30000 gausses, that the Milgauss can't defend against.  Go with the new Omega Anti-Magnetic if you do want one that actually functioned as advertized.  Still loved how it looks, but just don't count on it being truely anti-magnetic.  I am not exactly a scientist per se, but I do have a MS in Applied Math.


 
 I would never need an anti-magnetic watch, but I really do like the look of the Milgauss. I think the green tinge in the glass is a stroke of genius and gives a very unique look.
  
 I've never really like Omega... They have always seemed like a lesser shade of Rolex to me. But if I had to get one, it would be the Speedmaster Professional.


----------



## DamageInc77

paljoey said:


> Thanks! I was looking for something with a 'retro' style.


 
 Well, I'd say you hit it right on the money!


----------



## DrSheep

damageinc77 said:


> I would never need an anti-magnetic watch, but I really do like the look of the Milgauss. I think the green tinge in the glass is a stroke of genius and gives a very unique look.
> 
> I've never really like Omega... They have always seemed like a lesser shade of Rolex to me. But if I had to get one, it would be the Speedmaster Professional.


 
 Same here, I wasn't a fan of Omega until I ran into, and got, the Seamaster ETNZ, which is a great value (very solid plus two bands.)  Too bad the team lost the America's Cup...


----------



## Kojaku

mullardpassion said:


> That is beautiful. What watch is that?




It's a Pebble smartwatch with a Hadley Roma brown leather strap and a gadgetwraps brushed steel wrap 

Kojaku


----------



## JamieMcC

From one end of the scale to the other.
  
 I was looking for a daily drive to save some wear and tear on my Seiko 5.
  
 This caught my eye a vintage (60-70's) military issue HMT Jawan Para-Shock ,17 jewels hand winder in mint condition .  It came serviced with a new strap and new acrylic domed glass which is has a interesting look. Its been keeping very good time and is a little different all for under $20 delivered!
  
 My not very good phone pic (taking a good pic is a lot harder than I thought)


----------



## DrSheep

That's a very neat find!


----------



## whoever

jamiemcc said:


> From one end of the scale to the other.
> 
> I was looking for a daily drive to save some wear and tear on my Seiko 5.
> 
> ...


 
 same one almost says hello!


----------



## JamieMcC

drsheep said:


> That's a very neat find!


 
 Cheers, I like the history with it and owning a real retro winder is neat, they can be found on ebay easy enough. Finding one with the red seconds hand took a little longer. Going hunting for a inexpensive nato style strap for it next.


----------



## JamieMcC

whoever said:


> same one almost says hello!


 
  
 Hello hello yep bar the red second hand. Now why cant I take a pic as good as that.
  
 There look to be a few on a similar style I quiet like the one with the dots also.


----------



## musicman59

damageinc77 said:


> The new Submariner has wider lugs and a Maxi-Dial. It's basically a beefed-up version of the old one. It also has a ceramic bezel, which makes it shinier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The clasp of the new Submariner is also different and much nicer than the old version. I guess is a matter of personal taste. I personally like the new version much better but I can not trade mine for anew one because it was my wedding gift from my wife.
  
 I guess I will have to go for the new Deep Sea


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Did someone say Omega?
  

























































 
  
  
  
 My 30t2rg...


----------



## shane55

^^ Um... wow.


----------



## JamieMcC

bigfatpaulie said:


> Did someone say Omega?


 
  
 Now Paulie that is pure watch porn, I love its understated drop dead gorgeousness, it just oozes class.
 Turning green with envy here.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

bigfatpaulie said:


> Did someone say Omega?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Not a big fan of Swiss watches....but wow THAT IS STUNNING. Beautiful watch you have there


----------



## DrSheep

+1


----------



## L0SLobos

soundsgoodtome said:


> *Not a big fan of Swiss watches*....but wow THAT IS STUNNING. Beautiful watch you have there


 
 Why? You do realize that the majority of luxury watches (and I'm talking about $50 000+ haute horlogerie watches) are made by Swiss brands, and the rest are from companies also based in European countries. Unless you're a fan of cheap Japanese quartz movements and Chinese mechanical movements, then my bad.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

My appreciation of watches doesn't take me to $50,000 watches, not even close. I like Japanese automatics that can keep time as well as the ETA Swiss. Nothing wrong with a Seiko or Orient with an in-house movement (to me). Nothing wrong with "cheap" Japanese Quartz either. The Citizen I have for example sets itself every night, it'll always be on time as long as it can receive a signal from one of the 6 transmitters in the world. And if not, 3 seconds off in a month ain't bad. What does a 50k Swiss do, 1-2 seconds per day?

I do see the appreciation of what goes in a watch though, just not enough to take a 2nd loan on a home.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Thanks for your kind words everyone!
  
  
 Quote:


jamiemcc said:


> Now Paulie that is pure watch porn, I love its understated drop dead gorgeousness, it just oozes class.
> Turning green with envy here.


 
  
 I didn't know you hung out in these parts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  It was kind of a special find.  I had been bugging a fellow collector to sell it to me for about 3 years.  When an original Vacheron Constantin chronometre became available to him for sale he suddenly needed to raise funds.  He bought the Omega from an estate sale of a watch maker about 8 years earlier.  It sat in a safe in India for who knows how long before that.  It is one of my rarer watches.  Anyway, it looks pretty good for an 80(ish) year old watch!


----------



## L0SLobos

soundsgoodtome said:


> My appreciation of watches doesn't take me to $50,000 watches, not even close. I like Japanese automatics that can keep time as well as the ETA Swiss. Nothing wrong with a Seiko or Orient with an in-house movement (to me). Nothing wrong with "cheap" Japanese Quartz either. The Citizen I have for example sets itself every night, it'll always be on time as long as it can receive a signal from one of the 6 transmitters in the world. And if not, 3 seconds off in a month ain't bad. What does a 50k Swiss do, 1-2 seconds per day?
> 
> I do see the appreciation of what goes in a watch though, just not enough to take a 2nd loan on a home.


 
 From your previous post it wasn't clear as to why you "[aren't] a big fan of Swiss watches", but you've pointed out that you just don't like the prices of luxury watches. Fair enough, not everyone has the means to afford grand complications. But the people who can afford to buy those type of watches on a whim also aren't buying them for their timekeeping abilities; if you just wanted to know the time you could reach into your pocket for your smartphone, and if you want to be really accurate then a inexpensive atomic watch will suffice. The really expensive watches are just for fashion purposes, if you want to put it bluntly. On top of that, the stratospherically priced $100 000+ timepieces, well lets just say the owners don't really wear them about town and just keep them at home to safely admire. As for me, I'm satisfied with the Raymond Weil I have to tide me over until I get a real job to afford a skeleton watch.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

I wouldn't mind a Grand Seiko sometime in the future.


----------



## JamieMcC

bigfatpaulie said:


> I didn't know you hung out in these parts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 My interest started a couple of years back and has slowly built.  In the age of plastic fantastic its nice to appreciate and wonder at some of the old school craftsmanship. At the moment I am content to tinker around the edges learning.  I am more drawn to the vintage side rather than modern.


----------



## PalJoey

Paulie, that Omega is a beauty!


----------



## Dreamnine

Indeed, that Omega is lovely!
  
 Here is one of mine, apologies for the poor photo, - a recent acquisition - a De Ville quartz model from circa 1984. It has an unique method of setting the hours minutes and seconds separately. This one is in very good condition, perhaps worth $100 to $200 US dollars. I'm keeping it as it's a pretty nice dress style watch.


----------



## noxa




----------



## whoever

Seiko 5 with custom bezel insert


----------



## shane55

^^ Nice glow markings on the custom bezel.
 Where did you get that done?


----------



## BucketInABucket

Blatant copy of Dreamnine's photographic style, hope you don't mind


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS

Something bright for Range day.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

Trintec, the original aviation gauge watch company. Many years before B&R made their first square case.


----------



## whoever

shane55 said:


> ^^ Nice glow markings on the custom bezel.
> Where did you get that done?





thanks! 

I bought the bezel insert at yobokies and installed it myself


----------



## AladdinSane

Watches and flashlights...and orange.


----------



## zilch0md

Real men love flashlights. It's a guy thing.


----------



## immtbiker

This is the latest one to catch my eye. It is the Victorinox Alpnach Limited Edition.
 Victorinox makes really nice ~ $400 watches, but this one is $3500 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  
 My wife bought me this one (Swiss Army Alliance Silver) 2 Christmas's ago and I get more compliments on it, than my Submariner and Seamaster Planet Ocean:


----------



## immtbiker

damageinc77 said:


> I would never need an anti-magnetic watch, but I really do like the look of the Milgauss. I think the green tinge in the glass is a stroke of genius and gives a very unique look.
> 
> I've never really like Omega... They have always seemed like a lesser shade of Rolex to me. But if I had to get one, it would be the Speedmaster Professional.


 
  
  


drsheep said:


> Same here, I wasn't a fan of Omega until I ran into, and got, the Seamaster ETNZ, which is a great value (very solid plus two bands.)  Too bad the team lost the America's Cup...


 
  
  
 I have the Seamaster Planet Ocean, and since I bought it at Tourneau, 3 years ago, to the day, today, it always had problems
 getting started from a spent status. In the beginning, I would have to pre-wind it more than 40 turns, then once I wore it a couple of hours 
 it would hold a reserve of about 30 hours. But in the last 2 years, it's gotten worse and worse, and sometimes wouldn't even start up
 unless I physically did multi Pete Townsend windmill moves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and even then, it would die during sleep.
  
 I read on some watch forums that this was a known Omega co-axial movement problem, and once people sent it back to Omega, the problem was
 corrected, lasting the test of time (pardon the pun).  
  
 Ironically, I was in a mall on Thursday, and I saw a Tourneau and walked in to tell them of my woes, and they looked up my purchase and told me
 that I had *3 days left* on my warranty. 1 year Omega (which I think is ludicrous for a $$$$ watch),  and 2 years extended Tourneau for buying from them.
  
 Had I not, totally coincidentally, went into the White Plains mall to get a cup of Starbucks, I would have missed my warranty (which I thought was long over)
 and would have had to pay for the repair out of pocket. Do-do, do-do. Do-do, do-do. Freaky!


----------



## Blurr

New seiko dress watch, with a perpetual calendar.


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

My first nice piece I bought back in the early 2000s. Seiko Sportura Digital/Analog limited edition.


----------



## DamageInc77

immtbiker said:


> I have the Seamaster Planet Ocean, and since I bought it at Tourneau, 3 years ago, to the day, today, it always had problems
> getting started from a spent status. In the beginning, I would have to pre-wind it more than 40 turns, then once I wore it a couple of hours
> it would hold a reserve of about 30 hours. But in the last 2 years, it's gotten worse and worse, and sometimes wouldn't even start up
> unless I physically did multi Pete Townsend windmill moves
> ...


 
 Nice timing. Sadly, my Sea Dweller is now 7 years old, so I will be needing a service in the near future. It's not so much the price that's bothering me, but the thought of being without my watch for a month.
  
 It's like abandoning a friend.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

jamiemcc said:


> My interest started a couple of years back and has slowly built.  In the age of plastic fantastic its nice to appreciate and wonder at some of the old school craftsmanship. At the moment I am content to tinker around the edges learning.  I am more drawn to the vintage side rather than modern.


 
  
 There are lot of very undervalued vintage watches out there if you know what to look for.  Whole brands, who's craftmanship of yesteryear rivals that of some of the finest of today, site on auction sites for a few hundred but their intrinsic value is way beyond that.  On the other hand, there are many WAY over valued vintage pieces.  Vintage watches are the nut house of the watch world (why on earth would a certain discolouration on a dial make it worth more!?!)...  Ahem.
  
 Anyway, have fun collecting!  And if you every want to gab horology, you know how to reach me


----------



## Trintec

Absolutely correct thanks for the acknowledgement much appreciated. Brendon Nunes Trintec creator of the original Instrument Inspired Watch.


----------



## Willieboy

Sinn U1:

  
  
  
  
 Kazimon 1500:

  
  
 Marathon JSAR:

  
  
 U1000:

  
  
 Sumo:


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

Correction


----------



## Aevum

Heres my baby, Just so you dont think all Seikos are dirty Seiko 5´s, My 8R28 Ananta Automatic Chrono.
 BTW: All Omega Coaxials have 3 year warranty straight from Omega from what i understand,


----------



## MT45

Tissot T-Race


----------



## MT45

Now from the side


----------



## JamieMcC

mt45 said:


> Tissot T-Race


 
  
 The dial reminds me of a owl the two big orange eyes.


----------



## MT45

Couldn't help but post my (recently traded) Oris Diver Orange Small Second. Heaviest watch I have ever owned and beautiful too


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

mt45 said:


> Tissot T-Race


 

 Used to have the white dial/black band version, stunning watch in person and definitely a fun timepiece if you're into motorsports. Rotor caliper bezel FTW


----------



## immtbiker

Willieboy,
  
*YGPM* for instructions to fix your pics


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS

Beautiful! I also enjoy my Oris TT1 Divers...
  

  
  
  
 Quote:


mt45 said:


> Couldn't help but post my (recently traded) Oris Diver Orange Small Second. Heaviest watch I have ever owned and beautiful too


----------



## PinoyPogiman

Bringing back around my Vostok Komandirskie 431186.

Ordered 2 The Nato Strap Co.'s NATO straps and i must say they are alot better than my 2 other ones from Clockwork synergy.

I really enjoy the orange strap, it stands out and makes the watch look very different. I have even recieved some compliments around in school.
some even assumed i got a new watch.

and the grey one in admiration of the origin of these straps, i read somewhere that grey was the color of choice for NATO straps issued to british soldiers?


----------



## AxelCloris

Came across this watch on Kickstarter earlier. So pretty.
  
 https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/zelos/zelos-helmsman-bronze-and-steel-automatic-watches


----------



## gelocks

I think this is worse than headphones...
  
 Already bought a Citizen (posted a few posts ago), a Seiko, an Ecozilla with Adapters and straps, a G-shock and looking into a Deep Blue Diver watch that looks oh so pretty...


----------



## zilch0md

I have a solution...

Wire your money to my account and I'll hold it for you for ten years, even if you ask me to give it back.

Glad to be of service!



I bought two Citizens back-to-back and managed to hit the brakes, but I know what you mean.

Mike


----------



## BucketInABucket

zilch0md said:


> I have a solution...
> 
> Wire your money to my account and I'll hold it for you for ten years, even if you ask me to give it back.
> 
> ...


 
 Or you can give it to me and then you'll never see it again


----------



## gelocks

LOL!
  
 I swear, after the Deep Blue one... I will not need to buy another one... ... ... for a few months probably...


----------



## BucketInABucket

gelocks said:


> LOL!
> 
> I swear, after the Deep Blue one... I will not need to buy another one... ... ... for a few months probably...


 
 But that is what everybody involved in any expensive hobby says to themselves.
  
 ...
  
 Aww come on, don't lie to us, we know you won't be able to resist the call of another watch sometime in the near future...


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS

It's a sickness I tell you...It all started with my first Seiko some time ago.....


----------



## raymondlin




----------



## zilch0md

^ Nice photos!


----------



## musicmonkey

Last year i decided that pulling my phone out of my pocket to tell the time was annoying so i decided to buy myself a nice watch, unfortunately the Rolex Submariner i desired was way out of my price range so i settled on a yobokies modded seiko exactly as below, I'm pleased with it as it only cost 5% of the actual cost of a genuine Rolex Submariner and i'm happy with that as i figure it tells exactly the same time whilst still looking decent.
  

  

  
 I still want/desire/need a Rolex Submariner though, perhaps when i win the lottery……….


----------



## JamieMcC

Looks good, as divers go the Halios puck is high on my wish list.


----------



## shane55

musicmonkey said:


> Last year i decided that pulling my phone out of my pocket to tell the time was annoying so i decided to buy myself a nice watch, unfortunately the Rolex Submariner i desired was way out of my price range so i settled on a yobokies modded seiko exactly as below, I'm pleased with it as it only cost 5% of the actual cost of a genuine Rolex Submariner and i'm happy with that as i figure it tells exactly the same time whilst still looking decent.
> 
> I still want/desire/need a Rolex Submariner though, perhaps when i win the lottery……….


 
  
 Great looking watch. Nice photos too!!!


----------



## musicmonkey

I'm afraid i can't take credit for the pics, they're taken from Yobokies (seikoboy) website…still a great looking watch though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I've been looking for a genuine Seiko Spork which is sort of like my watch above but with a better movement, slightly different styling and a step up in quality but Seiko stopped making them a few years ago. I've seen a few on Ebay but they're always around the £500/$800 price which is quite a lot to spend purely for an upgrade to my current watch.


----------



## shane55

musicmonkey said:


> I'm afraid i can't take credit for the pics, they're taken from Yobokies (seikoboy) website…still a great looking watch though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I like the Spork, but I prefer the looks of yours.
 Classic and very understated.


----------



## immtbiker

This watch looks so similar to the Submariner.
  
 I bought my Submariner - no cyclops date, for $3300 in 2002. I asked Tourneau how much they would give 
 me for it to trade it in for a 2-tone Sub (blue dial and gold inner links) and they offered me $3200. It only 
 devalued $100 in 12 years! 
 How many things, besides classic cars, can you say that!


----------



## upstateguy

immtbiker said:


> This watch looks so similar to the Submariner.
> 
> I bought my Submariner - no cyclops date, for $3300 in 2002. I asked Tourneau how much they would give
> me for it to trade it in for a 2-tone Sub (blue dial and gold inner links) and they offered me $3200. It only
> ...


 

 Hey A
  
 Long time no speak.  How are you?
  
 So did you jump on the 2-tone Sub?  Was it the new larger model?
  
 E


----------



## raymondlin

Well, technically, taking into inflation at 3% for example, over 12 years…. $3300 in today's money would be closer to like $4500.
  
 So in that regards, you've lost $1300…….
  
 But in principle I see where you are coming from, as for other things beside classic cars.
  
 Stay away from Art and sticking with manufactured in an assembly line products…
  
 Camera lenses, some even go up in value – Canon 50/1.0 or the 200/1.8.  Plus you can make money with it as well.
 Vintage guitars, for example, high end Gibson Les Pauls.  Buy one and keep it mint and after 30 years and its value will go up too
  
 Anyway, the watch is an homage to the Submariner, I don't have one to compare it to but I have compared it to an Omega Seamaster and another Rolex and that holds its own for built quality.  Sapphire glass, brushed stainless steel, Swiss automatic movement from ETA.  It's a steal for £300.


----------



## Klaatu

That, plus it's Tourneau. They don't exactly have the best reputation for fair trade in values. Try pricing the same watch on WUS forums and see what they're going for there.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Most Rolex dealers will give you what you paid for the watch (if it was from them) towards a new more expensive model.  It's a blanket thing so it doesn't matter if it a Sub or DateJust or Daytona.  The idea is that a Rolex will hold its value forever - it is really excellent marketing.
  
 That said, yes, your Sub is worth considerably more on the open market.


----------



## PalJoey

Totally nuts - http://www.trendhunter.com/slideshow/bizarre-watches - the Andy Kurovets one is clever!


----------



## bhd812

immtbiker said:


> This watch looks so similar to the Submariner.
> 
> I bought my Submariner - no cyclops date, for $3300 in 2002. I asked Tourneau how much they would give
> me for it to trade it in for a 2-tone Sub (blue dial and gold inner links) and they offered me $3200. It only
> ...


 
  
 When ever some one asks me what decent watch they should buy I just say Rolex, at least you can get your money out close to or exactly what you put in years later. It is a trick with them never really changing the models too much year over year combined with the retail increases sometimes twice a year. Add dealer discounts and an always huge market wanting to buy, you have a recipe to protect the owners financially and them in turn turn more people on to Rolex. I bought the White Milgauss for $5600 after tax in December 2010 when retail was $6600 without tax. Now it is $7,650 even with 20% off new you're at 6,150 without tax. Or you can buy my same exact watch for $5000-5,600 and save over a 1,000 from new..plus you can sell it for again what you paid.  Not only do you get to wear a watch for years and walk out with what you put in but you get to wear a nice watch for years!


----------



## immtbiker

Not


upstateguy said:


> Hey A
> 
> Long time no speak.  How are you?
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well, hello there!!!
  
 No, I am putting a lot of my headphones and amps for sale this weekend to be able to buy some new stuff.
  
 The new style 2-Tone Sub is $14K 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because the center links are now solid gold instead of gold-plated and the lug and Oyster band are beefed up.
 The band has a little flex built into it on all new Submariner models so the links don't get loosey goosey (not that I ever had that problem since 2002, but
 maybe I'm lucky.
 I have no need for those 2 things. If I went with it, it would be my trade in plus another $2K for a 2008 2-Tone. They were $6K new.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

immtbiker said:


> Not
> 
> Well, hello there!!!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Who told you that?  They are extremely miss-informed.  The center links have _never ever _been gold plated...  Unless it was made in China...
  
 The center links on a 16613 (two tone non-C sub) were hallow, like a flattened pipe or tube.  On the new 116613 (two tone sub-C) there are machined pieces.  The clasp also represents a huge change in the bracelet as it was totally redesigned.
  
 The watch itself changed a great deal too.  Even the movement has a some new modifications!


----------



## immtbiker

Thanks for the insight on the watch value being worth more on the open market.
  
 On the lines of getting a Milgauss for $5600 instead of $6600, we have to be careful about buying
 from unauthorized dealers. That's why I stick with Tourneau in most cases. 
 No one is allowed to sell a Rolex for less than MSRP. If they do and Rolex finds out about it,
 then they can take away their "Authorized Dealership status". The way that Tourneau gets away with
 lowering their prices, is to manipulate a trade-in, or like when I bought my Tag Heuer Ti5, they gave me
 $300 towards a Casio Calculator watch, to be able to drop the Tag price the $300.
  
 Speaking of Tourneau, I written earlier that I had brought my partially functioning Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean in
 to them, and I had 3 days left on the warranty. 1 year from Omega (ridiculous, they should be ashamed) and 2 years
 from Tourneau. This is a decent reason to buy from them. That and battery replacement and pressure test for life. My wife
 has the Ladies Tag Kirium and every 3 years we get new batteries and they have a elephant sit on the watch to test for
 leaks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





("OK, you can get off now") 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anyway, they just wrote me, which is 2 weeks after I brought it to them for repair, and they told me they assessed the reserve
 and winding problem, and they are going to do a complete overhaul and test on the watch, under warranty, no charge. However,
 they gave me a 8 week ETA (time estimate, not the movement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).
8 weeks??? they must be confusing my repair with a terrorist
 Visa application.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

There are a lot of rumors out there about Rolex pricing and protection...  AD's are absolutely allowed to discount though.  I know from first hand experience.  They can be very reluctant to make down Professional models however because of the high demand.  There was a time about 10 years ago when Daytona's were so hot that you were lucky if you found one that could pay 'just' the MSRP at an AD.  My point is they CAN move the price but often won’t, espcaially on steel Professional models (GMT, Sub, Daytona, etc).  Ask about a two-tone DateJust or Cellini and will move pretty quick on the price.
  
 8 weeks isn’t bad at all for a full service.  Typical Rolex turn around is about 2 months and high-end brands are much MUCH longer.  Some people wait over a year and complicated watches can take even longer…
  
 Either way, that’s great that they are covering your Omega, that is a costly job!


----------



## bhd812

The dealer is got the deal from was a AD local to me, and evey dealer i walked into locally would give me a discount without much effort on my part. The white Mili is not the hottest seller so yes that helped move the price down also. And don't get me started on Tourneau. Years back i brought my old Raymond Weil into them to get polished, picked it up and they scratched the AR coating just a bit, brought it back and they completely took off the coating saying the watch was good as new. Horrible experience from the tourneau in Chicago and parking down town all those times was not helping it at all.


----------



## 129207




----------



## Soundsgoodtome

negakinu said:


>


----------



## batteraziiz

Is it douchey to have a Pebble with my own face on it?


----------



## gelocks

batteraziiz said:


> Is it douchey to have a Pebble with my own face on it?


 
  
 Hahahahaha!!
  
 (Kind of... ... ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## BucketInABucket

batteraziiz said:


> Is it douchey to have a Pebble with my own face on it?


 
 YMMV


----------



## gelocks

BTW, this is what I'm wearing today:


----------



## Soundsgoodtome

I would buy it in a heartbeat if it was in black with white lettering. Definitely a unique look





gelocks said:


> BTW, this is what I'm wearing today:


----------



## AxelCloris

Bulova Precisionist Longwood
  

  
  
 $119 shipped at Ashford after using promo code *SDBULOVA* for $77 off. Figured I'd post it here in case anyone was interested. The Precisionist line has a very lovely second hand movement.


----------



## Aevum

Its a nice watch, ticks 16 times a second so it looks fluid,
 Also has a 256Khz quartz movement, so its suppose to be more accurate then normal quartz but apparently the reviews on WUS have showed that its not as accurate as citizen would like us to believe.


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS

New Tupperware...


----------



## gdpeck

ultra-harmonics said:


> New Tupperware...


 
 Nice! Here's some old to go with it...


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS

A iconic classic!


----------



## Blurr

ultra-harmonics said:


> New Tupperware...



Almost pull The trigger on that one, but 500 is a bit steap for a gshock.


----------



## shane55

Another big G...


----------



## DamageInc77

Just got the bezel insert replaced, as it had a very big scratch in it from the previous owner. So glad I did, as it looks completely mint now.


----------



## zilch0md

^  I love it when people restore something like this!


----------



## shane55

^^ yup. Classic, elegant.


----------



## SpudHarris

Just ordered one of these...
  





  
 Gift from my dear Father who passed away recently. Wanted something nice to wear every day.


----------



## zilch0md

That's beautiful! You have good taste! (Or we're both messed up!)

I can't make out the brand. What is it?

Update: I figured it out. Christopher Ward C11 MSL AUTOMATIC - VINTAGE ED. (C11-AUTO-KVKT)

Again, great choice, Nigel!

Mike


----------



## PalJoey

Nice! The black face and big numbers slightly remind me of a (less bulbous) Panerai.


----------



## SpudHarris

zilch0md said:


> That's beautiful! You have good taste! (Or we're both messed up!)
> 
> I can't make out the brand. What is it?
> 
> ...




Thanks Mike,

I'm a little worried you and I were separated at birth


----------



## SpudHarris

paljoey said:


> Nice! The black face and big numbers slightly remind me of a (less bulbous) Panerai.




Cheers, they have a showroom in Maidenhead. Wish I were as close as you....showroom


----------



## AladdinSane

Like that Chris Ward!


----------



## Ehr33

Sunday chill. Classic/HP P1 with D5000. Sporting Steinhart Ocean GMT ceramic


----------



## zilch0md

aladdinsane said:


> Like that Chris Ward!


 
  
 Yes!  I showed it to a friend of mine at work - we went through all of Chr. Ward's current offerings, online - and both agreed that Nigel's choice is the most attractive of them all.  What's with that?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Then he went back to his desk and ordered one straight away!   Call it an impulse purchase if you like, but that watch is compelling!  
  
 I'll be able to see it first-hand this week sometime.
  
 I'm hoping I can resist the siren call.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Mike


----------



## PalJoey

ehr33 said:


> Sunday chill. Classic/HP P1 with D5000. Sporting Steinhart Ocean GMT ceramic


 

 Got a closer shot than that?


----------



## SpudHarris

zilch0md said:


> Yes!  I showed it to a friend of mine at work - we went through all of Chr. Ward's current offerings, online - and both agreed that Nigel's choice is the most attractive of them all.  What's with that?
> 
> Then he went back to his desk and ordered one straight away!   Call it an impulse purchase if you like, but that watch is compelling!
> 
> ...




He won't be disappointed Mike, it is such a beautifully made Watch. Only been off my wrist for showering.... The hands show green at night :blink:

I had to ask for the deployment clasp as it is normally a buckle (it does show the DP in the main pic on the site but buckle on all other pics). If your friend wants the DP he should call them, they don't charge extra. The packaging is very luxurious as you might expect. I am well happy 







People on the Chris Ward forum speak of ordering more than one Watch, I can understand why. This is my next purchase for work (Suit and Tie).


----------



## Ehr33

paljoey said:


> Got a closer shot than that?




Here's mine and from the web.


----------



## SpudHarris

Late night lume.


----------



## zilch0md

That's lumilicious!


----------



## Blurr

Love this watch so much, got myself another one .


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Not to mix topics, but one of my favorites with my new amp!


----------



## SpudHarris

I've been bitten by the Chris Ward bug....

My new C11 Elite 500 just arrived.


----------



## zilch0md

*Shwang!*


----------



## gelocks

Very nice looking!
 I'm a fan of that look and was also looking into this one:
  
 http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/Aviation-Vintage,487.html


----------



## SpudHarris

gelocks said:


> Very nice looking!
> I'm a fan of that look and was also looking into this one:
> 
> http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/Aviation-Vintage,487.html




Thanks. That Steinhart looks really nice. Similar to my black C11, the strap is almost identical


----------



## gelocks

Yeah!
 Probably why I like both!!! 
 I will definitely add one of those once I sell a couple of headphones soon. I also want to add a "tritium tube" watch to my collection. Not sure if going with another Deep Blue watch, or one of those "Nite" ones... Luminox I actually find kind of boring... not sure which way I'll go for that one...


----------



## SoupRKnowva

I used to wear a watch all the time as a kid and till i was around 20 years old when I got my first smartphone, which is what i typically use now. But I'm looking to get another watch. I don't want to spend more than around 500 bucks, and would prefer an understated look but not boring, something like this is the best I found doing a bit of perusing. Any other ideas from you folks?


----------



## zilch0md

Well... since you've expressed an interest in Citizen, I'll plug all of their designs that have the H800 movement.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-AT8010-58E-Eco-Drive-World-Chronograph/dp/B00960BQ7G
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-AT8010-58B-Eco-Drive-World-Chronograph/dp/B009ZIHPEM
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-AT8013-17E-Eco-Drive-Limited-Chronograph/dp/B009OP3Y9Q
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-AT8020-54L-Eco-Drive-Angels-Chronograph/dp/B008RNKIV8
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-AT8014-57E-Eco-Drive-World-Chronograph/dp/B009YMZGTK
  
  
  





  
 I really love the features included with the H800 movement.
  
  Check out my review at Watchuseek.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

Maybe a dumb question, but what is h800 movement?

Yeah I like citizens, I've still got a titanium blue angels skyhawk by them, the band is just broken and I want something a bit less busy as well now


----------



## mutabor

souprknowva said:


> I used to wear a watch all the time as a kid and till i was around 20 years old when I got my first smartphone, which is what i typically use now. But I'm looking to get another watch. I don't want to spend more than around 500 bucks, and would prefer an understated look but not boring, something like this is the best I found doing a bit of perusing. Any other ideas from you folks?


 
  
 I really liked Citizen CA0020 ( btw not the cheapest price in the USA, you can find them for around $250). I saw them in person and they look pretty cool, better than on pictures. The same watch but for Asian market is Citizen CA0021-53E $247. One guy wrote that Asian model is *super* titanium ( more scratch resistant) while American model is just titanium. Not sure if it is true.


----------



## zilch0md

souprknowva said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but what is h800 movement?
> 
> Yeah I like citizens, I've still got a titanium blue angels skyhawk by them, the band is just broken and I want something a bit less busy as well now




H800 is just the model number of the mechanism (movement) inside the watch. All Citizens having that H800 mechanism offer identical features.


----------



## Aevum

Im dying to get a new stargate 4R36 when im not as broke as i am.


----------



## SoupRKnowva

mutabor said:


> I really liked Citizen CA0020 ( btw not the cheapest price in the USA, you can find them for around $250). I saw them in person and they look pretty cool, better than on pictures. The same watch but for Asian market is Citizen CA0021-53E $247. One guy wrote that Asian model is *super* titanium ( more scratch resistant) while American model is just titanium. Not sure if it is true.


 
  
 huh, I really like that CA0021-53E, Ill have to try to find that at a store here in Korea to check out! thanks for the rec


----------



## zilch0md

Currently available for $162.10 at Amazon - a "Best Price" according to CamelCamelCamel:
  
Citizen Men's BN0095-08A Scuba Fin Eco-Drive Scuba Fin Diver's Watch  
 http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BN0095-08A-Scuba-Eco-Drive-Divers/dp/B00843L9T6
  
 http://camelcamelcamel.com/Citizen-BN0095-08A-Scuba-Eco-Drive-Divers/product/B00843L9T6
  
 (click the "3rd Party New" check box to see the 3rd party seller history)


----------



## gelocks

My current watch "collection"...


----------



## roadcykler

I just ordered one of these. No special movement and not expensive at all but I like the uniqueness of the one hand to tell time. Very minimalistic.


----------



## zilch0md

That's cool!


----------



## AxelCloris

That watch would make me hungry every time I looked at it. I seriously read Luch as "lunch" just now.


----------



## zilch0md

Me too, at first!


----------



## mutabor

axelcloris said:


> That watch would make me hungry every time I looked at it. I seriously read *Luch* as "lunch" just now.


 
  
 It is a Russian word Луч which means "ray".


----------



## maxipad

Anybody have any love for Seiko Divers?   I've got my SKX011J on right now.  Never leaves my wrist honestly.  Until that day when I can finally afford a Rolex, it's what's going to be strapped to my wrist.


----------



## shane55

maxipad said:


> Anybody have any love for Seiko Divers?


 
  
 Yes...


----------



## zilch0md

mutabor said:


> It is a Russian word Луч which means "ray".


 
  
 Wow!


----------



## Wokei

shane55 said:


> Yes...




Me Seiko Divers collection....


----------



## maxipad

Thanks for the share shane55 and Wokei!!  I really like those monsters in particular.  That'd be my next seiko purchase.  
  
 What's the second one you posted Wokei?  I've never seen that model before!


----------



## Wokei

maxipad said:


> Thanks for the share shane55 and Wokei!!  I really like those monsters in particular.  That'd be my next seiko purchase.
> 
> What's the second one you posted Wokei?  I've never seen that model before!




2nd model is Shurikane or Starfish Seiko . Will post other diver watch from me collection ...Orient ,Alba and Citizen later .


----------



## zilch0md

spudharris said:


> Just ordered one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nigel,
  
 Chr. Ward should pay you a commission.  A co-worker walked in with this on his wrist, today! 
  
 I had shown him your post and the Chr.Ward web site. Like me (and you), he agreed this is their most attractive offering, at the moment.  He went back to his desk and ordered it on the spot.  He was out on holiday last week or I would have seen it sooner.
  
 It's very, very nice in person.  Larger than I had imagined.  A real eye-catcher, for sure.


----------



## Solrighal

I just bought myself a Mondaine Evo Big Size. Love it! The most legible watch I've ever used. I've wanted one for years but my Lords just keeps on going. I finally took the plunge as Amazon had it for £135.


----------



## Szadzik

Do you guys have any experience iwth Steinhart watches? I am thinking about picking up an Apollon soon and wondering if anyone has had any experience with them.


----------



## shane55

Sweet, Wokei!


----------



## Wokei

Me Alba Stingray 200m Diver


----------



## Wokei

Me fav ....Citizen Ecozilla 300m Titanium....wear it all the time


----------



## Wokei

Me Citizen Orca 200m Titanium


----------



## PalJoey

Wearing my Aeromatic today. Yes, it's really just a quartz movement, hidden inside that German Aero style, but I like the way it looks and the strap is really comfortable too.


----------



## gelocks

szadzik said:


> Do you guys have any experience iwth Steinhart watches? I am thinking about picking up an Apollon soon and wondering if anyone has had any experience with them.


 
  
 Steinhart seems to be a very good watch maker, or at least that's the impression I was left with while reading some threads from WUS. The Apollon looks pretty awesome, seems to be a bit thick though... I'm actually saving up for --> http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/Aviation-Vintage,487.html
  

  
 Ok Ok, I lied, I'm not actually saving up... I just have bids on a couple of other watches on eBay!!! LOL


----------



## Szadzik

gelocks said:


> Steinhart seems to be a very good watch maker, or at least that's the impression I was left with while reading some threads from WUS. The Apollon looks pretty awesome, seems to be a bit thick though... I'm actually saving up for --> http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/Aviation-Vintage,487.html
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Ok, I lied, I'm not actually saving up... I just have bids on a couple of other watches on eBay!!! LOL




Huh, sounds good. I should have looked at WUS myself and will probably check people's opinions there. 

Yesh, it is thock, but I am not much into diver or pilot watches and the Apollon fits my collection perfectly ad well


----------



## gelocks

szadzik said:


> Huh, sounds good. I should have looked at WUS myself and will probably check people's opinions there.
> 
> Yesh, it is thock, but I am not much into diver or pilot watches and the Apollon fits my collection perfectly ad well


 
  
 Post some pics once you got it!!!!


----------



## Szadzik

gelocks said:


> Post some pics once you got it!!!!




I will

I have not ordered it yet as the dealer for my country is preparing to stock most popular Steinhart models soon and I will probably wait till he does and then pick one up after checking it out in person.


----------



## Blurr

Wrist shot of my latest Seiko Velatura Chrono/diver.


----------



## Astropin

Here is my most recent acquisition along with my #1 hobby in the background:


----------



## bigfatpaulie

astropin said:


> Here is my most recent acquisition along with my #1 hobby in the background:


 
  
 Nice Speedy!


----------



## gelocks

astropin said:


> Here is my most recent acquisition along with my #1 hobby in the background:


 
  
 Holy grail!
 One of these days... ... (I may have to sell some headphones! LOL)


----------



## Astropin

gelocks said:


> Holy grail!
> One of these days... ... (I may have to sell some headphones! LOL)


 
  
 It was my "grail" watch as well.......and a long time coming.
  
 I have about 7 other watches that I wear but none in the same ballpark. The next best is my Ball Engineer Master II DLC and the rest are a mix of automatic dive watches like the Steinhart Vintage Military and XW Tsunami and several Seiko Monster / White Knight variants.


----------



## gelocks

Have you guys used (or are using) Watch Winders for your automatic watches?


----------



## nazrin313

Part of my collection...well, the watches I use the most that is..
  
 Back: Luminox Seals 6100/6200, Sony Smartwatch, Retro Casio F-91W  (Luv this)
 Front: Omega Seamaster (Olympic Ed), Cartier Chronograph 21, Tag Heuer (Cant remember the model)


----------



## Astropin

gelocks said:


> Have you guys used (or are using) Watch Winders for your automatic watches?


 
 I don't. I really don't mind winding them up and setting them. Plus I figure why add any additional wear on a mechanical watch you're not actually wearing? There is no harm it letting them repeatedly stop.
  
 The "Speedy" is a manual wind watch anyway.


----------



## AxelCloris

gelocks said:


> Have you guys used (or are using) Watch Winders for your automatic watches?


 
  
 I have this auto winder but since I currently own only one automatic watch it doesn't get used often. My EDC watch is a Fossil ME3021.
  

  
 So at the moment I have two watches staying in the case are more of a display than anything else. But when I don't wear the watch for more than a day I'll pop it in the winder and turn it on just so it's ready to go the next time I need it.


----------



## gelocks

astropin said:


> I don't. I really don't mind winding them up and setting them. Plus I figure why add any additional wear on a mechanical watch you're not actually wearing? There is no harm it letting them repeatedly stop.
> 
> The "Speedy" is a manual wind watch anyway.


 
  
 Is that true though? I actually heard the opposite (i.e. it's better to have the watch constantly moving so that the oils inside don't get messed up?!?)
  


axelcloris said:


> I have this auto winder but since I currently own only one automatic watch it doesn't get used often. My EDC watch is a Fossil ME3021.
> 
> So at the moment I have two watches staying in the case are more of a display than anything else. But when I don't wear the watch for more than a day I'll pop it in the winder and turn it on just so it's ready to go the next time I need it.


 
  
 That's the one I actually ordered this week... I have like 4 auto watches right now and I'm pretty sure that's only going to be increasing by a few...


----------



## PalJoey

I don't know much about watches, but I'd assume that keeping them gently in motion when they're not actually being worn seems to make sense to me. I'd be interested to hear the various theories.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

I am going to chime in about winders.  I don't mean to sound arrogant about the issue but I am a reasonably serious collector of mechanical watches, a very active member on many watch forms, have been to countless watch get togethers, and have met many of the pivotal people in the industry.  Watch collecting is my passion and has been for more than 25 years.
  
 I’m not saying I am an expert or anything of the sorts, what I am saying is that I have taken part and have been witness to this very discussion more times than I would like to remember.  It has been discussed ad nauseam and I hope to offer clarification.
  
 I also want to preface this with that ultimately, like any hobby, watch collecting should be for fun and at the end of the day, you do what you want to do regardless of what some guy on a web form said.
  
 I’ll start with the watchmaker’s opinion; universally the ones I’ve talked to share the same opinion, whether they are the service center variety or the bespoke creationists, watch winders have only one practical purpose:  prevention of having to reset the watch. 
  
 What that means:  Certain special creations from various houses actually ship with their own winders.  The JLC Hybris Mechanica Grand Sonnerie, for example, is offered with a winder.  But that watch has 26 complications, 1300 parts and costs about $2.5 million.  Having 26 complications means it is a real pain to set.  Heck, have you every tired setting a moon phase watch?  Or a perpetual calendar?  Or, even worse, a watch with an equation of time (solar mean time)?  This things take time to set… a lot of time.  If a regular watch is set in a few sections, these can take minutes and can require charts to reference, pins to depress small pushers and a fine sense of touch to not go past certain points with the crown.  In addition, certain complications can only be set at specific times of day and moving this around other times can damage the mechanisms.  Is 10 minutes too much to set a watch?  Maybe, maybe not.  But if time is money and you are buying a watch in the millions, then it is probably a very valuable 10 minutes.
  
 The myth that a watch not used will have the oils settle stems from a very specific problem.  Modern watches use synthetic oils that remains viscous and do not coagulate.  Watches made in the early 1900’s and earlier often used natural oils which did fall victim to this problem.  This was magnified with cases that easily allowed dust and other particles in that would stick to the oils.  As the watch aged, and the oils thickened and became polluted, it could change the rate of the watch (making it less accurate) and can increase the rate at which parts wore out.  I would like to reiterate that this is the case on very old watches…  Not something like a modern Speedy Pro with its dust proof case and modern lubricants.
  
 At best watch winders are neat and save you from setting the time (and possibly accidentally damaging the watch while setting it).  At worse they increase the wear and tear on the watch, prevent the main spring from ever fully unwinding (which, debatably, can be good) and never let the oils to set.
  
 Imagine a stick sitting snuggly in a tube.  Now spin that stick rapidly.  Oil between the stick and the bottom of the tube can be pushed away over time and with the high speeds and never have the chance to resettle – Think juice in a blender, the part under the blades doesn’t touch the juice until you turn it off.  Letting the watch stop occasionally gives the oils a chance to return to where they have a hard time staying when the watch is ticking.
  
 I guess what I’m saying is that winders do nothing for the longevity or health of your watch, but can be neat and a huge convenience.


----------



## SpudHarris

bigfatpaulie said:


> I am going to chime in about winders.  I don't mean to sound arrogant about the issue but I am a reasonably serious collector of mechanical watches, a very active member on many watch forms, have been to countless watch get togethers, and have met many of the pivotal people in the industry.  Watch collecting is my passion and has been for more than 25 years.
> 
> I’m not saying I am an expert or anything of the sorts, what I am saying is that I have taken part and have been witness to this very discussion more times than I would like to remember.  It has been discussed ad nauseam and I hope to offer clarification.
> 
> ...




Very interesting read Paulie, I have been considering winders as most of my newer purchases are autos but your explanation makes sense. More money towards another Christopher Ward


----------



## bigfatpaulie

spudharris said:


> Very interesting read Paulie, I have been considering winders as most of my newer purchases are autos but your explanation makes sense. More money towards another Christopher Ward


 
  
 That's what I'd do!


----------



## PalJoey

Many thanks to BFP for his extremely informative post.


----------



## SpudHarris

blurr said:


> Wrist shot of my latest Seiko Velatura Chrono/diver.




It's a beautiful watch Blurr  I've had one for a few years now, pictured on this thread a while back. It's actually one of my most commented watches, quite striking in the flesh and until recently my go to daily casual.

Enjoy!


----------



## gelocks

Thanks for the info Paulie!
 (now I know that I wont need to buy any more winders!!)
  
 Also, since it seems you know the craft, can you share part of your collection or your favorites and mention why you like 'em or any interesting tidbits or stories?
  
  
 Thanks!


----------



## PalJoey

In the watch world, as in so many others, there's always someone with more money than taste...


----------



## nazrin313

This is my next target and my dream watch...one can dream right?


----------



## Blurr

spudharris said:


> It's a beautiful watch Blurr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I have to say, I didn't I think would like this one more than my Direct drives, but it's simply an amazing watch, the bezel actions is so smooth and the clicks are very satisfying. I also love the divers extension, which help a lot cause my wrist tend to grow about halve an inch when I'm hot, which happens several times a day. The bracelet also amazingly comfortable, a bit on the heavy side, but that is just the way I like it big and heavy.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

paljoey said:


> In the watch world, as in so many others, there's always someone with more money than taste...


 
  
  
 And there are also those moments when you finally understand what they were going for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  

  
 Steven Tyler with the notorious "Leopard Daytona".
  
 I actually got to handle this watch (not his, but one at a dealer) and although certainly not my style, there is something special about it.  It's not as bad as one might think...  Especially on the just the right person.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

gelocks said:


> Thanks for the info Paulie!
> (now I know that I wont need to buy any more winders!!)
> 
> Also, since it seems you know the craft, can you share part of your collection or your favorites and mention why you like 'em or any interesting tidbits or stories?
> ...


 
  
 Hmmm...  Not sure really what I can offer you but I will do my best!  I generally only keep 3 watches at home at a time, a daily, a weekender and an evening watch.  I try and change it up to keep things interesting.  I find not having them all at home gives a bit of the 'new watch' excitement when I change the rotation (at a much lower cost than an actual new watch!).  I try to rotate out from the bank every three months or so.
  
 Right now - taken just for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - are the three at home:
  
 My daily with lots of ware.  This is watch gets a beating to be honest.  And it takes it all in stride.  Love 'em or hate 'em, Rolex is where it is for a a good reason.  The biggest problem with Rolex are some of the customers.  So many wear one thinking it is an elegant watch which could not be further from the truth.  Rolex was founded in 1905 by Hans Wilsdorf and his brother-in-law Alfred Davis.  The company was first known as “Wilsdorf & Davis” and they made quality timepieces at affordable prices.  At the time, wristwatches were for military men and not for everyday – that’s what pocket watches were for.  Wilsdorf helped bring the wristwatch to the everyman. 
  
 You may know that the name Rolex comes from picking letters from the term "horology exquisite" which means exquisite watchmaking.  You may not know that the design of the Rolex was so that regardless of ethnicity, vernacular or accent it is always pronounced the same.  Basically, if you can say it, you’ve said it correctly - A testament to their fundamental devotion to versatility.
  
 Rolex, in the scheme of things build work hose watches with durable but ugly movements.  Price aside, they are in no way a luxury item (sorry, but that's the real truth).  There are better finished, more exclusive watches out there for far less money.  None, however, off the durability, functionality and longevity.  They are meant to be extremely functional, durable pieces.  But I could rant forever about the brand that I love so very much.
  
  

  
 Rolex Date-Just 116234 with a 'pink' dial, although it really is more copper.  
  
  
  
 My weekender and evening is this.  It's a heavy watch, but a bit chameleon like.  I also have a Breguet rubber and leather strap for it making it my most versatile watch.  The wide flat lugs are scratch magnets.  
  
 There are few bands that carry the weight that Breguet does.  It’s a company draped in mystery and history.  Worm by many of the revolutionaries of the world, founded in 1775, has been on the side lines of much of our modern history.  They don’t have a logo because they don’t need a logo.  Breguet’s are unmistakable in their design and DNA.  They are the exact opposite of Rolex: always meant to cater to the elite with bespoke designs, ultra complex pieces and world class craftsmanship.  If you have the chance to pick up a Breguet in person, do it.  The guilloché is mind bending.  The detail on the hands is like no other.  The distinctive perfect coin edging on the case…  Oh me oh my.  There are few products in the world that match the detailing and finish of a Breguet at any price.  Each one is a handcrafted work of art.  
  
  

  
 A Breguet 5817 'Marine'.
  
  
 And finally my evening/out for dinner watch.  I took this one out because it is was announced at Basel that it is being re-issued in very limited numbers this year.  This is a Jaeger Le Coultre Geophysic.  What can I say about this watch...  SteveG's has a nice description:
  
_"Jaeger-LeCoultre produced the Geophysic in anticipation of the International Geophysical Year, which ran from mid-1957 through 1958. Some 67 countries officially participated in a variety of experiments and observations of geophysical phenomena such as aurora, geomagnetism, glaciology and solar acivity. Apparently the Geophysic was often presented as a sign of hommage, for example being given to the crew of the first nuclear-powered submarine, the US Nautilus, after their successful first voyage under the north pole in 1958. Less than 800 examples were manufactured in total, in stainless steel and gold. "_
  
 Jaeger Le Coultre is another company that needs no introduction.  They make, and always have made, exceptional pieces.  In recent years they have really tried to push themselves up the horological food chain and have been the brand to watch (groan) by creating super sophisticated pieces to just extraordinarily well executed watches.  Jerome Lambert made an excellent brand an outstanding one in his time with company and if history repeats Mont Blanc will be the new kid in town to keep an eye on.  They are poised to be a powerhouse.
  

  
 This watch is an utter joy to wear and is one of only a very select few that I baby.  It's a piece of history and should be respected as such.  
  
  
 As for my favorite in my collection, you'll have to go a few pages back as I don't have the photos on my computer anymore.
  
 (http://www.head-fi.org/t/70190/watches-another-passion-of-ours-it-seems-post-your-pics/7575)
  
 It's my Omega 30T2rg.  It's just such a handsome watch.  Mine is about 70 years old but one would expect to see a similarly designed watch today.  That's a testament to good design.
  
 All the best!!
  
 -Paul


----------



## gelocks

bigfatpaulie said:


> Hmmm...  Not sure really what I can offer you but I will do my best!  I generally only keep 3 watches at home at a time, a daily, a weekender and an evening watch.  I try and change it up to keep things interesting.  I find not having them all at home gives a bit of the 'new watch' excitement when I change the rotation (at a much lower cost than an actual new watch!).  I try to rotate out from the bank every three months or so.
> 
> Right now - taken just for you
> 
> ...


 
  
 Paul, thanks for taking the time for the pics and for the very good information provided.
 I have to say, I LOVE how that Breguet looks! And the Omega... God... I need to sell lots and lots of things to actually buy a grail watch like these two but someday I will... someday! 
  
  
 Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

gelocks said:


> Paul, thanks for taking the time for the pics and for the very good information provided.
> I have to say, I LOVE how that Breguet looks! And the Omega... God... I need to sell lots and lots of things to actually buy a grail watch like these two but someday I will... someday!
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


 
  
 The good news is that, if you can find one, the Omega is a bargain.  
  
 The details on the Breguet, however, are really something else.  Those waves are etched out on a rose engine and it is surprising how small they are in person.  It gives the dial an almost silky texture.


----------



## PalJoey

Well, that's just porn, isn't it?


----------



## zilch0md

No contest - by a long shot - but the dial of my Citizen AT8010-58B has a similar appeal - it shimmers like silk or satin under a specular light source (as opposed to a diffuse light source):
  
 (Open in a new tab to see detail.)


----------



## Klaatu

> I have my grandfather's WWII Hamilton and my Uncle's Vietnam Era Timex ,both with Khaki bands and MARINE CORPS insignias and ranks on the faces. I wear them both often.


 

 I love my military issue Hammy.


----------



## Andylaser

Seiko Monster. No bling.


----------



## Patu

Recently got myself an Omega Seamaster (2254.50.00) which I've been looking for almost a year now. Finally found one in near mint condition, latest possible year of manufacture (2008), recently serviced, all papers and boxes etc. It looks even more beautiful in nature, couldn't be happier about the purchase. Sinn 556i and probably Certina DS-1 have to go now though, Sinn is already sold actually.


----------



## PalJoey

The secret message inscibed inside Abraham Lincoln's pocketwatch: http://www.retronaut.com/2012/01/secret-message-in-lincolns-pocketwatch-1861/?utm_content=buffer32b4c&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## OddE

patu said:


> Recently got myself an Omega Seamaster (2254.50.00) which I've been looking for almost a year now. Finally found one in near mint condition, latest possible year of manufacture (2008), recently serviced, all papers and boxes etc. It looks even more beautiful in nature, couldn't be happier about the purchase. Sinn 556i and probably Certina DS-1 have to go now though, Sinn is already sold actually.


 
  
 -The 2254.50 is one of the most beautiful Seamasters _ever_.
   
I still regret every now and then that I didn't grasp the opportunity when my local dealer asked me six years ago whether I wanted to purchase her last in-stock 2255.50 (The electric blue twin to yours - the last 2254.50 was already gone).

  
 I made amends (of a sort) later, though, when I found one of their GMT brethren in excellent condition second hand:
  

  
 Apologies for the shoddy photo; my cellphone was the only camera at hand. (Oh, and never mind the date - I just took it out of the desk drawer, haven't worn it in a couple of weeks' time.


----------



## Patu

odde said:


> -The 2254.50 is one of the most beautiful Seamasters _ever_.
> 
> I still regret every now and then that I didn't grasp the opportunity when my local dealer asked me six years ago whether I wanted to purchase her last in-stock 2255.50 (The electric blue twin to yours - the last 2254.50 was already gone).
> 
> ...


 
  
 One of the most beautiful, if not THE MOST beautiful Seamaster yes. I even prefer the looks to the new Planet Oceans. I don't really like the modern Seamaster line. The bracelet is awful and the watch itself isn't as good looking either. 
  
 The GMT version is sure beautiful also, very similar to the 2254.


----------



## Winno

I have two watches. 
My Omega Speedmaster Date;






It's the watch I wear the most. 

And here is my re-issue Tissot Visodate;






This was a wedding gift from my wife.


----------



## nazrin313

My Work Watch...Omega Seamaster London Olympic Edition 1948. Bought this watch during the 2008 Olympics. Love it to bits.  
  
 And everyone has to have a dinner watch, this is mine:
  

 Cartier Ligne Chronograph 21 in all glorious Steel lol


----------



## Blisse

axelcloris said:


> gelocks said:
> 
> 
> > Have you guys used (or are using) Watch Winders for your automatic watches?
> ...





Uhhhh what is that watch? I want it.

edit: Found it, http://www.amazon.com/Fossil-ME3021-Ansel-Automatic-Stainless/dp/B007LNN2Y0

The price seems way too cheap, I'll have to see it in a store or something to feel its weight and build.


----------



## nazrin313

blisse said:


> Uhhhh what is that watch? I want it.




Fossil me3021... U can actually purchase it off amazon


----------



## PalJoey

blisse said:


> Uhhhh what is that watch? I want it.
> 
> edit: Found it, http://www.amazon.com/Fossil-ME3021-Ansel-Automatic-Stainless/dp/B007LNN2Y0
> 
> The price seems way too cheap, I'll have to see it in a store or something to feel its weight and build.


 

 It is a good looking design. The price? I don't know if it really is too cheap. The quality of watch you can get for that kind of money these days is pretty decent. It won't be a hefty heirloom-quality product, but it should look and feel nice, I'd guess.
  
 I love browsing Amazon for watches, as the sheer number and variety of designs is amazing.


----------



## zilch0md

Camelcamelcamel.com shows that it routinely sold for around $150 a few months ago, reaching a low of $105.65, in January of this year:
  
 http://camelcamelcamel.com/Fossil-ME3021-Ansel-Automatic-Stainless/product/B007LNN2Y0


----------



## AxelCloris

blisse said:


> Uhhhh what is that watch? I want it.
> 
> edit: Found it, http://www.amazon.com/Fossil-ME3021-Ansel-Automatic-Stainless/dp/B007LNN2Y0
> 
> The price seems way too cheap, I'll have to see it in a store or something to feel its weight and build.


 
  
 It can be found for under $200 pretty often. The wife purchased it for me as a birthday present last year. The band is showing a bit of wear since I have it with me daily. I've also lost enough weight to need to shrink the band twice in that time, so I'm sure a chunk of the wear is from when it wasn't fitted properly. It's decent at keeping accurate time but not flawless. It's loses a few minutes over a month so about every 4-5 weeks I'm correcting the time. I've seen far worse before.
  
 It was a surprise for me. She knew I love skeleton displays and that I needed a new mechanical watch. She picked out a nice one.


----------



## Blisse

Ooo I'm okay with not 100% accurate times. My main concern with a lot of watches under 200 is that they don't weigh well and the metal feels extremely plasticky. I don't want something that weights a ton but some cheaper watches use more plastic so they just don't weigh like they're a watch. I know it's a silly point for a non-$1000+ watch but I'm adverse to wearing a watch with plastic imitating as metal. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Astropin

My thoughts are that Seiko makes some amazing automatics with in house movements and solid stainless steel bracelets and housings. Truly amazing watches for the price. If you want an inexpensive auto it's tough to beat Seiko.


----------



## AxelCloris

Personally I feel that it has the right amount of weight for me. I have 12 links in the band (I have a pretty small wrist for someone my height) and it weighs in at 126 grams.


----------



## SpudHarris

astropin said:


> My thoughts are that Seiko makes some amazing automatics with in house movements and solid stainless steel bracelets and housings. Truly amazing watches for the price. If you want an inexpensive auto it's tough to beat Seiko.


 
  
 +1
  
 Great value for money and some are extremely beautiful.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

astropin said:


> My thoughts are that Seiko makes some amazing automatics with in house movements and solid stainless steel bracelets and housings. Truly amazing watches for the price. If you want an inexpensive auto it's tough to beat Seiko.


 
  
 I agree.  Seiko offers impressive value not just in their entry level pieces.  Grand Seiko and Credor, in their respective price classes, are though to beat too!


----------



## OddE

bigfatpaulie said:


> Seiko offers impressive value not just in their entry level pieces.  Grand Seiko and Credor, in their respective price classes, are though to beat too!


 
  
 -Agreed. Additionally, Seiko earns lots of bonus points in my book for being extremely vertically integrated - they basically make EVERYTHING in-house, or at least they did until recently. They even made their own lubricants, rather than purchasing from Moebius as everybody else does.
  
 In a day and age where everything is outsourced (my employer even outsourced the outsourcing department!), I really appreciate firms who actually stick to doing everything themselves.


----------



## shane55

nazrin313 said:


> My Work Watch...Omega Seamaster London Olympic Edition 1948. Bought this watch during the 2008 Olympics. Love it to bits.


 
  
 The Seamasters are one of my favorite lines of watches.
 I have two: 1954 bumper, and the first Bond type (not sure if there was more than one...).
 But the Chronographs have always caught my eye. Great styling, and this one is just lovely.
  
 Congrats!


----------



## roadcykler

For the people who have more money than sense.
  
http://www.esquire.com/blogs/mens-fashion/patek-philippe-titanium-Ref-501-Sky-Moon-Tourbillon-052114


----------



## anotherdayteach

Victorinox Airboss with NATO strap.  My first 'nice' watch, thanks to a warehouse sale!


----------



## zilch0md

^ That Victorinox grows on me the longer I look at it.  Clean design!


----------



## Blisse

I really like the face on that watch, the strap colour seems a bit off though that might be just the lighting


----------



## PalJoey

I wasn't sure about NATO straps, as I thought they'd be a bit rough at the edges, but I'm quite a fan now.


----------



## anotherdayteach

blisse said:


> I really like the face on that watch, the strap colour seems a bit off though that might be just the lighting


 
  
 The lighting doesn't help, but the strap is a little too green (and not enough olive) given the watch face.  It came with a nice leather strap which I use when I have to wear a shirt and tie, but for day to day use I really like the strap.


----------



## pfurey89

Check out Maratec's premium nato's if you've had bad experiences with others in the past. So soft and supple, really well made.


----------



## pfurey89

Also, have a 5513 and Speedy Pro. All I'll ever need.


----------



## Wokei

These are some of my spare straps


----------



## moedawg140

I can't post pictures yet, but I have around 32 G-Shock watches spanning several years, as this brand is something I really like, to say the least.


----------



## moedawg140

Also I really like Shinola watches, as they are made by hand in Detroit.  I have the 47mm version brushed gold with brown leather strap Runwell watch.  Again, I can't post pictures yet, so for now, imagination rules.


----------



## Aevum

i kind of dislike shinola,
  
 They play on that made in detroit thing when really only final assembly is done in detroit,
 All the rest is sourced from the fossil group which while not a direct owner is heavly involved.
  
 so you get a half chinese watch with a swiss movement thats "made in detroit" becuase you had a person put it in to the case in detroid,
  
 For that i rather get a LumTec which are also put togather in the US with forgein parts but alteast they dont play on the "made in detroit" BS and have better and more interesting watches.


----------



## moedawg140

aevum said:


> i kind of dislike shinola,
> 
> They play on that made in detroit thing when really only final assembly is done in detroit,
> All the rest is sourced from the fossil group which while not a direct owner is heavly involved.
> ...


 
 I get what you are saying.  I have read this as well.  I read that the parts were from Swiss watch company Ronda AG.  However, looking at their videos of staff who got laid off from working in the nearby car companies and then learning how to assemble the watches, and a company that comes into a troubled city and gives jobs, is A-Okay in my book - regardless of the "politics" behind it all.  I like the fact that a lot of their watches are slightly exclusive, and is always a conversation starter when someone comments on it.  But I can see where you said other companies (like LumTec) makes better and more interesting watches.  If I want an better and interesting watch, I'll always go for a bluetooth GDX G-Shock, or a barometric, compass, and altimeter Rangeman.  To tell you the truth, I wouldn't buy a Shinola for myself, as I received one as a gift, but it is nice to give the watch to someone (like a significant loved one) as well.


----------



## Coq de Combat

What would be a good G-Shock recommendation somewhere around $100 (maybe? budget isn't fully set but somewhere around there) for someone who already have an Invicta aviation watch, a seiko chronograph watch and a G-Shock G7710? Somewhere along the line I'm probably going to get a divers watch as well, but leave diving out of the equation this time around.
  
 I'm saying I want a G-Shock with something unique that my other watches don't have. Altimeter and thermometer perhaps? I don't know, pitch me something.
  
 I've got to admit that I love the looks of G-Shock GDF-100, GA-series (100, 150, 200, 300). I'm leaning towards the GDF right now, however, I don't have any ana-digi watches so I definitely need to keep an eye on some of those as well.
  
 Tips? Recommendations? I want it to be a G-Shock purely out of taste..


----------



## whoever

This just came in! :-D love the white dial. Looks bigger than it is... haha


----------



## moedawg140

coq de combat said:


> What would be a good G-Shock recommendation somewhere around $100 (maybe? budget isn't fully set but somewhere around there) for someone who already have an Invicta aviation watch, a seiko chronograph watch and a G-Shock G7710? Somewhere along the line I'm probably going to get a divers watch as well, but leave diving out of the equation this time around.
> 
> I'm saying I want a G-Shock with something unique that my other watches don't have. Altimeter and thermometer perhaps? I don't know, pitch me something.
> 
> ...


 
 I would go here first: http://g-shock.jp/products/new/ to find out the newest and older gshocks, since this site will give you access to 99% of the gshocks made in the world.  Find one you like, then copy and paste the model number onto ebay, and purchase the one you want!  Simple as that.  As for finding an altimeter and thermometer watch around $100...new...you won't find it.  My Rangeman retails for $300, but you can get one for a discount (~10-20% off) at your local watch store if you haggle a little.  The only G-Shock you'll find for around $100 with the most technological feature, would be a regular GD watch that has Multi-Band 6 capabilities on eBay.  Good luck, and let us know which one you decide to buy.


----------



## dclaz

A few weeks ago I picked up this




I'm wearing it with a fairly plan leather strap at the moment, I got someone to change it for me. 
I bought these as well, but I'm a little too scared of changing the straps myself at the moment


----------



## zilch0md

dclaz said:


> A few weeks ago I picked up this


 
  
 That's a lucky burrito wearing that watch!  They look good together!  What's inside?


----------



## dclaz

zilch0md said:


> That's a lucky burrito wearing that watch!  They look good together!  What's inside?


 
 A pork burrito, was delicious 
  
 The watch is the sapphire sandwich. I've wanted the 'moonwatch' for years, but it doesn't really matter how faithful it is as long as it has the right feel/looks. I love the display back, and I think I'd be much better off with the sapphire as opposed to the hesalite.


----------



## Coq de Combat

moedawg140 said:


> I would go here first: http://g-shock.jp/products/new/ to find out the newest and older gshocks, since this site will give you access to 99% of the gshocks made in the world.  Find one you like, then copy and paste the model number onto ebay, and purchase the one you want!  Simple as that.  As for finding an altimeter and thermometer watch around $100...new...you won't find it.  My Rangeman retails for $300, but you can get one for a discount (~10-20% off) at your local watch store if you haggle a little.  The only G-Shock you'll find for around $100 with the most technological feature, would be a regular GD watch that has Multi-Band 6 capabilities on eBay.  Good luck, and let us know which one you decide to buy.


 
 Thanks for the link. As for the A-B Casio for around $100 it's the GDF-100 I'm thinking about. I'm still leaning towards it. The good people at watchuseek seems to like it, and it seems to have the same module as the SGW-300 put into a G-Shock body with bigger battery. Personally I couldn't care all that much, nor do I really care all that much about accuracy as long as it's _somewhat accurate_ (the altimeter function is actually pretty useless for me, but makes for a nice geek accessory). As said, it doesn't need to be extremely accurate, and the two functions that would actually have some use for me is the thermometer and the barometer.
  
 Anyway, I think I will go for the GDF-100 first, and a GA-100 or G-100 at a later date, maybe next month or so. Either way, thanks for the link, I think it cemented my feelings towards the GDF-100.
  

  
_This one I will actually buy here in Sweden, where I live, from an authorized retailer, so I know I will be getting the real thing. It will cost me slightly more than $100 but it'll be worth it for the peace of mind to know that I am getting an authentic thing rather than a cheap chinese copy._


----------



## moedawg140

coq de combat said:


> Thanks for the link. As for the A-B Casio for around $100 it's the GDF-100 I'm thinking about. I'm still leaning towards it. The good people at watchuseek seems to like it, and it seems to have the same module as the SGW-300 put into a G-Shock body with bigger battery. Personally I couldn't care all that much, nor do I really care all that much about accuracy as long as it's _somewhat accurate_ (the altimeter function is actually pretty useless for me, but makes for a nice geek accessory). As said, it doesn't need to be extremely accurate, and the two functions that would actually have some use for me is the thermometer and the barometer.
> 
> Anyway, I think I will go for the GDF-100 first, and a GA-100 or G-100 at a later date, maybe next month or so. Either way, thanks for the link, I think it cemented my feelings towards the GDF-100.
> 
> ...


 
 Very nice.  I will tell you though, these can get addicting.  Looking for and finding the limited models are kind of exhilarating, I must say. 
  
 If you want to get a little more in-depth with the G-Shocks, and learn when new, old-school, and exclusive stuff is arriving, you can go here: www.mygshock.com and here: http://www.g-street.com.au/
  
 As for the altimeter function, it is not very accurate because it works off of barometric pressure, not gps like the smartphone altimeter apps that use gps info, that is much more accurate.  However, G-Shock will be coming out with a gps watch very soon!  Not sure exactly what it does, but hey, I'm pretty sure it will be snazzy!  You should look into getting the bluetooth watches next.  They sync to your iPhone or Samsung, and the watch can make the phone do some pretty cool things!  Here's a link for them: http://www.gshock.com/happenings/news/Casio_Releases_G-SHOCK_Bluetooth(R)_v4.0_Watches_Capable_of_Two-Way_Operability_with_a_Smartphone (I own the electric blue one).  Any questions you have on G-Shocks, let me know, because I do unfortunately know a lot about them.  Make sure to quote me from here because I don't check this particular thread every day.  Good luck!


----------



## OddE

dclaz said:


> A pork burrito, was delicious
> 
> The watch is the sapphire sandwich. I've wanted the 'moonwatch' for years, but it doesn't really matter how faithful it is as long as it has the right feel/looks. I love the display back, and I think I'd be much better off with the sapphire as opposed to the hesalite.


 
  
 -The Speedmaster is just about the most beautiful watch there is - everything about it is just... ....right. It surely gives the IWC Portuguese a run for its money as the most beautiful chronograph ever (In my book, of course.).
  
 That burrito doesn't do any harm, either! (It is lunchtime around here)
  
 I was in the same situation you were a few years ago, but I chose the 3572.50 in the end - sapphire back, hesalite front. Haven't worn it in weeks, I'll have to bring it out tonight. Thank you for the reminder!


----------



## dclaz

odde said:


> -The Speedmaster is just about the most beautiful watch there is - everything about it is just... ....right. It surely gives the IWC Portuguese a run for its money as the most beautiful chronograph ever (In my book, of course.).
> 
> That burrito doesn't do any harm, either! (It is lunchtime around here)
> 
> I was in the same situation you were a few years ago, but I chose the 3572.50 in the end - sapphire back, hesalite front. Haven't worn it in weeks, I'll have to bring it out tonight. Thank you for the reminder!


 
 Very nice.
  
 Anyone have any tips for changing the strap? The leather band I've got on it looks it it fits in pretty tight (well, by tight, I mean properly. It's the correct size and was fitted by a professional). Not much room to get the tool in and push the spring bar back....


----------



## Astropin

dclaz said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Anyone have any tips for changing the strap? The leather band I've got on it looks it it fits in pretty tight (well, by tight, I mean properly. It's the correct size and was fitted by a professional). Not much room to get the tool in and push the spring bar back....


 
  
  
 The tool you picked up should do the job.....just take your time. I swap mine all the time. Right now my 3570.50 "Moon Watch" is on a black leather rally strap. You can push back the leather strap with that tool and get in there to pull back the pin. I prefer to use a magnified lamp when I do mine but it's certainly not required.
  
 One of my watches I completely opened up and removed the movement in order to fix the second hand that got bent when I dropped it from about 4ft onto a hard tile floor. Needed a loupe and some really small tweezers for that job.


----------



## dclaz

astropin said:


> The tool you picked up should do the job.....just take your time. I swap mine all the time. Right now my 3570.50 "Moon Watch" is on a black leather rally strap. You can push back the leather strap with that tool and get in there to pull back the pin. I prefer to use a magnified lamp when I do mine but it's certainly not required.
> 
> One of my watches I completely opened up and removed the movement in order to fix the second hand that got bent when I dropped it from about 4ft onto a hard tile floor. Needed a loupe and some really small tweezers for that job.


 
  
 I might give it a shot tomorrow then  I'll tape up the sides of the watch to make sure I don't scratch it


----------



## gelocks

dclaz said:


> A few weeks ago I picked up this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Arrghhh!! I want an OMEGA!!!! 
 I definitely will purchase one soon... (plan on selling a few of my headphones!)
 And as for changing straps, it will come to you fast with practice so just take your time... 
  
 In the meantime, received another of the ones I wanted. Although is not the black "Vintage" one because it was out of stock, I'm pretty happy with it:


----------



## Astropin

gelocks said:


> Arrghhh!! I want an OMEGA!!!!
> I definitely will purchase one soon... (plan on selling a few of my headphones!)
> And as for changing straps, it will come to you fast with practice so just take your time...
> 
> In the meantime, received another of the ones I wanted. Although is not the black "Vintage" one because it was out of stock, I'm pretty happy with it:


 
  
 I have the Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military (OVM). I really like it......tremendous "bang for the buck". The fit and finish on their watches is impressive for the price; not to mention using Swiss automatic movements for most of their pieces.


----------



## whoever

astropin said:


> I have the Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military (OVM). I really like it......tremendous "bang for the buck". The fit and finish on their watches is impressive for the price; not to mention using Swiss automatic movements for most of their pieces.





wow!!


----------



## cb3723

I've three watches (that I rarely ever wear)​  ​ ​  ​ ​  ​ ​  ​ ​  ​ ​  ​ ​  ​ ​  ​  ​


----------



## gelocks

astropin said:


> I have the Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military (OVM). I really like it......tremendous "bang for the buck". The fit and finish on their watches is impressive for the price; not to mention using Swiss automatic movements for most of their pieces.


 
  
 The OVM looks gorgeous!
 I really like Steinhart designs! In fact, I also wanted to get their Apollon!!! But decided to wait, sell some gear and get a decent Omega.


----------



## dclaz

Looks good. Pretty sure I will get a Steinhart Diver at some point.


----------



## gelocks

And speaking of Divers, just received my Deep Blue Juggernaut III watch.
 For some reason I really really like how Deep Blue watches look and feel (i.e. they are big, a bit hefty, etc.). Already have a Juggernaut Auto and decided to acquire this quartz because I loved how their white Mother of Pearl color looked. 
  
 "Specs"
  
 Movement: Swiss Movement Ronda 715 Quartz
 Movement Country of Origin: Switzerland
 Case Measurements: 45mm
 Case Thickness: 16mm
 Crystal: Sapphire
 Crown: Screw Down
 Strap: Silicone Rubber
 Strap Measurements: 9-3/4" L x 24mm W
 Clasp: Buckle
 Maximum Wrist Size: 8-3/4"
 Water Resistance: 50 ATM - 500 Meters - 1650 Feet
 Weight: 5 oz
 Model Number: White MOP: EP3596V15D73
  
 For $200 or less, this has got to be one of the best value divers WITH Sapphire crystal AND ceramic bezel!!
  
 Is it the same beast as their Juggernaut I/II brothers? Well, no, this one seems like its literally their little brother. The case is a bit different but still, I'm liking it a lot and don't think I will part with it!
  
 Haven't taken any pics but:
  
 http://www.shophq.com/Offer/Default.aspx?OfferCode=627-249&icid=OnAirToday-_-Watch%20Celebration%20Featuring%20Once%20Onlys-_-627-249&cm_re=OnAirToday-_-Watch%20Celebration%20Featuring%20Once%20Onlys-_-627-249


----------



## zilch0md

^ Das purty!


----------



## moedawg140

The calm before the storm Part 1 of 3: Shinola Runwell 47mm Watch:


----------



## moedawg140

The calm before the storm Part 2 of 3: ESQ Fusion (Ceramic Band):


----------



## brassmonkey

Ugh, time to go through my gallery of pix from Watchuseek.com to post on here, I suppose.


----------



## moedawg140

The storm: Part 3 of 3.
  
 A few days ago when I posted on here, I said that I would post pictures of my G-Shocks when I have the rights to post pictures....well I can now post pictures, so...here we go.
  
 Before I was into G-Shocks, I was first into fancy watches like the ESQ Fusion, but when I shipped it to get repaired, I was thinking about purchasing something fun, something that I thought was just a watch to pass the time while my _real_ watch was being serviced.  I remember a guy at my local Infiniti dealership wearing a purple G-Shock and I thought it looked intriguing, even though I knew it could be a fashion faux-pas to say the least.  So I looked for and found my first G-Shock, which wound up being a purple G-Shock.  I couldn't believe the amount of compliments I received when I wore my purple G-Shock, compared to the 1 percenters that would compliment on my fancy watches.  Younger, older, no matter what demographic, the G-Shocks (usually if they were a little different looking than the usual black) garnered a lot of compliments and responses from people.  I have been collecting G-Shocks now for around 6 years now, and I am currently at 32 G-Shocks.  Only 31 are pictured because I have two of the 30th Anniversary Red + Gold G-Shocks.  Some have Multi-Band 6 capabilities (syncs with one of 6 satellite atomic clocks in the world), some are solar, the Blue Rangeman has Altimeter, Barometer and Compass, and the electric blue one has Bluetooth two-way iPhone/Android operability.  It has been fun finding these in various malls and online auction sites (all purchased new), and finding some that are not sold in the U.S. (So. Cal) where I reside.
  
 Without further ado, here is my current G-Shock collection.  Enjoy!
  

  

  

  


  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  
 If you have any questions about any of the watches that are shown, like where I got certain ones, the price or the model number of certain watches, I'll be more than happy to answer.  Hope you enjoyed the storm!


----------



## whoever

wow, i guess you like colors!!!


----------



## rasmushorn

That is an impressive G-shock collection! 
 I only have a Pro-trek PRW-2000 but I have often wanted to get the same watch as G-shock. I do not know the G-shock model number though.


----------



## AxelCloris

The Timex #T2N290 automatic men's watch is $39.99 today at Woot. It's on sale for another 12 hours.
  

  
 I tend not to like gold in my watches, but I have to admit that this one looks pretty damned sexy.
  
 Edit: Damn, it just sold out. I was contemplating getting one. Oh well, guess that saves me $40.


----------



## moedawg140

whoever said:


> wow, i guess you like colors!!!


 
 Yes, I do like colors.  I try to get different types of G-Shocks, in the colors that I think look the most intriguing.  I try to not purchase the same color G-Shock twice, hence the kaleidoscope-like variety of watches.  I actually don't like to buy black watches, since most people that purchase G-Shocks purchase them, but every black one I have is special in some way.  Every black one I have is a limited model, or limited availability, and I'm a sucker for any of the watches with a gold bezel.
  
  


rasmushorn said:


> That is an impressive G-shock collection!
> I only have a Pro-trek PRW-2000 but I have often wanted to get the same watch as G-shock. I do not know the G-shock model number though.


 
 Thanks rasmushorn.  The Pro-Trek PRW-2000 is a nice watch.  If you want to get a similar watch as a G-Shock, you can get the new Gulfmaster, US model # GWN1000B-1B, Japanese model # GWN-1000B-1BJF.  The model numbers are changed slightly based on the color and location of watch.  The price in the US when it comes out will be $500.  This is what the Gulfmaster looks like:
  

  

  

  

  
 Here are the tech specs:
  

 You can read up more about the Gulfmaster here: http://www.gshock.com/watches/Master_of_G/GWN1000B-1B, here: http://products.g-shock.jp/watch_detail.php?m=GWN-1000B-1BJF&n=6064 (translate it via your browser if you can't read Japanese) and here: http://www.g-street.com.au/2014/03/introducing-the-g-shock-gulfmaster/
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## SpitxFire22

Just bought my first G shock yesterday (I got the black/red GW 9400).  Should be interesting since I haven't worn in a watch in probably 10 years.


----------



## moedawg140

spitxfire22 said:


> Just bought my first G shock yesterday (I got the black/red GW 9400).  Should be interesting since I haven't worn in a watch in probably 10 years.


 
 You have this one, correct?
  

  
 The Rangeman is such a versatile and rugged watch.  
  
 Starting off with a Rangeman as your first G-Shock is a little bitter sweet because it is definitely one of the most sweet watches, but bitter as almost all of the other G-Shocks available do not offer the triple sensor with Multi-Band 6 capabilities (only the Gulfmaster and Pathfinder have the triple sensor).  The G-Shocks that are more expensive have more "form" (steel band, luxury watch-like qualities, but no triple sensor), but the G-Shocks that are less expensive are less functional and just have basic time keeping with world time and an alarm/stopwatch (Multi-Band 6 capabilities, or moon phase/tide graph on a few of the watches).  
  
 Enjoy, I'm sure you'll getting back into the swing of watch wearing especially when you'll be wearing this awesome watch.


----------



## SpitxFire22

Thanks, yes 


moedawg140 said:


> You have this one, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes! That's the one I got, bought it off amazon for $270.  It seemed like a good choice because of it's features and functionality (and I'm not in the budget to spend over $1,000 on a nice luxury watch).  When I was younger I used to wear watches all the time when I would go camping or just out and about but as I got older I just stopped using them because I either had a phone on me or was in school and had a million clocks to look at.  So it will definitely be great to get back into the hobby.


----------



## moedawg140

spitxfire22 said:


> Thanks, yes
> 
> Yes! That's the one I got, bought it off amazon for $270.  It seemed like a good choice because of it's features and functionality (and I'm not in the budget to spend over $1,000 on a nice luxury watch).  When I was younger I used to wear watches all the time when I would go camping or just out and about but as I got older I just stopped using them because I either had a phone on me or was in school and had a million clocks to look at.  So it will definitely be great to get back into the hobby.


 

 Well, you made a great choice.  If there were pound for pound rankings for G-Shocks, this would be right up there at the top.  Not a bad price you paid either at $270.  Especially if you didn't have to pay tax.  This is where buying these watches off of certain websites can save you money rather than paying for a watch at full price, plus tax, at a brick and mortar store.  Even though I think my Men in Navy Limited Rangeman is kind of 'dull' for me, I bought it because it is totally functional and super versatile.  Plus I wanted a Rangeman that was a little different, so the Navy color is nice and different, but not as bright as I would like.  But this watch is more about toughness than bling, so it's all good.  So... are you thinking about getting a second G-Shock?


----------



## SpitxFire22

moedawg140 said:


> Well, you made a great choice.  If there were pound for pound rankings for G-Shocks, this would be right up there at the top.  Not a bad price you paid either at $270.  Especially if you didn't have to pay tax.  This is where buying these watches off of certain websites can save you money rather than paying for a watch at full price, plus tax, at a brick and mortar store.  Even though I think my Men in Navy Limited Rangeman is kind of 'dull' for me, I bought it because it is totally functional and super versatile.  Plus I wanted a Rangeman that was a little different, so the Navy color is nice and different, but not as bright as I would like.  But this watch is more about toughness than bling, so it's all good.  So... are you thinking about getting a second G-Shock?


 
 Amazon prime free 2 day shipping for the win!  My watch should get here on Friday, so I'll be back in the game soon enough.  I saw some of the pics you posted of your g shock collection, that's insane!  If only I had that kind of money or time to put together a huge collection, but hey we all have to start somewhere.


----------



## moedawg140

spitxfire22 said:


> Amazon prime free 2 day shipping for the win!  My watch should get here on Friday, so I'll be back in the game soon enough.  I saw some of the pics you posted of your g shock collection, that's insane!  If only I had that kind of money or time to put together a huge collection, but hey we all have to start somewhere.


 
 Yeah it definitely took me a lot of time to learn about G-Shocks and make the best decisions I could about each watch I bought.  I started off slow, only having about 3 or 4 watches for a while.  Then I read up about them more, and mostly got them every couple of months to celebrate milestones or events in my life.  There was one month though, where they released like 4 that I really liked, so I bought all of them.  As for money, collectively they are worth about the price of a used car, but prices for each watch are cut if I bought some online or if I received a couple as gifts, so I didn't feel the hit as bad as I'd say my Infiniti.
  
 There's gonna be a new Bluetooth version G-Mix series watch coming out soon as well.  It has additional smartphone features compared to my Electric Blue Bluetooth G-Shock.  I'll probably be getting it for its deep Ferrari Red color.  Here's a pic:


----------



## gelocks

G-Shock watches definitely have their appeal.
 I find most of them too colorful and/or too "busy" but I like them. I have a couple, a normal black GW6900-1 which it's solar powered and multi-band as well (even though it doesn't work where I live ) and a GW3000B-1ACR which I "made" to look like their GA-1000-4ACR by buying an orange strap. 
  

  
 I quite like both but will probably not buy more of them... at least not now!


----------



## Blurr

moedawg140 said:


> Yeah it definitely took me a lot of time to learn about G-Shocks and make the best decisions I could about each watch I bought.  I started off slow, only having about 3 or 4 watches for a while.  Then I read up about them more, and mostly got them every couple of months to celebrate milestones or events in my life.  There was one month though, where they released like 4 that I really liked, so I bought all of them.  As for money, collectively they are worth about the price of a used car, but prices for each watch are cut if I bought some online or if I received a couple as gifts, so I didn't feel the hit as bad as I'd say my Infiniti.
> 
> There's gonna be a new Bluetooth version G-Mix series watch coming out soon as well.  It has additional smartphone features compared to my Electric Blue Bluetooth G-Shock.  I'll probably be getting it for its deep Ferrari Red color.  Here's a pic:



Any word on pricing? This one is pretty damn sexy.


----------



## moedawg140

gelocks said:


> G-Shock watches definitely have their appeal.
> I find most of them too colorful and/or too "busy" but I like them. I have a couple, a normal black GW6900-1 which it's solar powered and multi-band as well (even though it doesn't work where I live ) and a GW3000B-1ACR which I "made" to look like their GA-1000-4ACR by buying an orange strap.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, that's why (at least in the US) retailers still sell mostly black G-Shocks, because the masses flock to them as the black color watchs are what pays everyone's bills.  Most people don't like colorful and "busy".  I'm definitely not like most people.  However, I do know that certain watches should not be worn for certain occasions, and I wear those watches accordingly.  I actually really want the GA1000-4A as well because I see it as a hybrid of a resin and luxury watch, and I don't have a G-Shock Aviator's watch...yet.  Maybe if I see it on eBay for a very tempting price.  Heres a picture of the GA1000's coming out in Q3 (not sure if they will both be sent to the US):
  

  


blurr said:


> Any word on pricing? This one is pretty damn sexy.


 
 No word on pricing yet...however, in the US, the smaller bluetooth watch was $180, the larger $200, so I believe this one will be in the $220-250 range since is has a gps as well in it.  It should be out in Q3 (different times based on which country you live in).
  
 To see all of the colors and some of the upcoming G-Shocks for Q3, take a look at this link:
  
 http://forums.watchuseek.com/f17/upcoming-g-shocks-q3-releases-1036673.html


----------



## SpitxFire22

If I ever buy a Ferrari, I'll definitely make sure I have a few G-shocks to go with it.


----------



## rasmushorn

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks rasmushorn.  The Pro-Trek PRW-2000 is a nice watch.  If you want to get a similar watch as a G-Shock, you can get the new Gulfmaster, US model # GWN1000B-1B, Japanese model # GWN-1000B-1BJF.  The model numbers are changed slightly based on the color and location of watch.  The price in the US when it comes out will be $500.  This is what the Gulfmaster looks like:


 
  
 Thanks for the model-number, links and pictures. The GWN-1000 just entered my wish list


----------



## moedawg140

rasmushorn said:


> Thanks for the model-number, links and pictures. The GWN-1000 just entered my wish list


 
 No worries, rasmushorn.  Please let us know if you decide to get this watch, and pictures would be excellent as well.


----------



## kramer5150

My affordable collection


----------



## kramer5150

One of my favs...


----------



## zilch0md

kramer5150 said:


> My affordable collection


 
  
 Cool photo!  But no two of them are showing the same time of day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 There's one I'm really curious about - it's the left-most watch in the yellow box, bottom left in the the photo.  What is that?
  
 Thanks!
  
 Mike


----------



## zilch0md

kramer5150 said:


> One of my favs...


 
  
 Nice shot of a nice watch!  And..   It takes a dippin' and keeps on tickin' !


----------



## kramer5150

zilch0md said:


> Cool photo!  But no two of them are showing the same time of day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah I am lazy when it comes to setting them.  About half of them are mechanical, and I just let them run down.  I only really set them whenever I wear them.  A good percentage of my quartz watches have dead batteries, or I have not worn in a while and haven't set them for daylight savings time change.
  
 Bottom far left is a citizen orca.


----------



## Wokei

kramer5150 said:


> Yeah I am lazy when it comes to setting them.  About half of them are mechanical, and I just let them run down.  I only really set them whenever I wear them.  A good percentage of my quartz watches have dead batteries, or I have not worn in a while and haven't set them for daylight savings time change.
> 
> Bottom far left is a citizen orca.




Me have Orca blue ...one of me fav ...and me all time fav ...Godzilla


----------



## zilch0md

Those for the additional info, guys!  Those Citizen Orca Titanium Promasters really appeal to me and they have a lot of lume!


----------



## AladdinSane

I've been following this thread for a few months now. The variety of pieces, the art and craftsmanship, the technology and history parallel other hobbies I have interest in. However, over the  last week or so I found myself disappointed if no one posted anything new so I pretty much went through all 500+ pages of this thread to satisfy needs I didn't think I had. I pulled an old Hamilton watch out of the drawer and brought it back to life. I now look at my Seiko Monster differently. I wonder if the watch I'm wearing really fits what I'm doing today or whether it deserves to be on my wrist. The fact that I want to wear a watch after many years of not thinking about it is also strange. I just registered at watchuseek and I'm really hoping its an academic interest. Okay maybe just add watch or two to have a solid stable of appropriate timepieces. After that, I will lock away my wallet , mouse and keyboard. I promise.


----------



## zilch0md

I really enjoyed reading your post, AlladinSane!


----------



## Wokei

zilch0md said:


> Those for the additional info, guys!  Those Citizen Orca Titanium Promasters really appeal to me and they have a lot of lume!




Me two Citizen have amazing lume ....really bright


----------



## karlgerman

American Loudspeakers, Japanese Headphones, Italian Motorcycles and Swiss Watches, that´s what i like.


----------



## AladdinSane

Don't forget German cars. Probably not so unusual to you.


----------



## AladdinSane

zilch0md said:


> I really enjoyed reading your post, AlladinSane!


 
 I better see what I can sell...fast.


----------



## Ehr33

Morning breakfast with my fav Tag.


----------



## roadcykler

ehr33 said:


> Morning breakfast with my fav Tag.


 
  
 Just out of curiosity, when else would one eat breakfast?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Nice watch, by the way.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

roadcykler said:


> Just out of curiosity, when else would eat breakfast?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I assure you, you can have breakfast any time of the day


----------



## SpudHarris

bigfatpaulie said:


> I assure you, you can have breakfast any time of the day :bigsmile_face:




Yes we have "all day breakfasts" here in the uk. Usually served between 7am and 2pm


----------



## Aevum

I remember there was a place near earls court in london called bennys,
  
 full english breakfast 24h a day.


----------



## zilch0md

Speaking of the UK, Chr.Ward London fans might be interested to know that they just today announced their first movement designed in-house, but still "Swiss Made" - the Calibre SH21.
  
 They're introducing it in a new watch - the C9 Harrison 5 Day Automatic (this is just one of several renditions):
  




  




  
 http://www.christopherward-usa.com/sh21-review.html
  
 http://www.christopherward-usa.com/men/dress/c9-5day-automatic.html


----------



## zilch0md

And speaking of Chr.Ward London...
  
 I'm really tempted to order this $295 beauty - it has a quartz drivetrain, but such nice coachwork!  
  
C3 MALVERN CHRONOGRAPH MK II C3SST-MK2
  




  




  
 http://www.christopherward-usa.com/men/view-all-mens-watches/malvern-collection/c3sst-mk2.html


----------



## AxelCloris

Speaking of announcements, Swatch recently announced the Sistem51 Swiss movement watch line. Looks like they're starting around $150.
  

  
 And here's a quick Engadget blurb from earlier.


----------



## dclaz

I'm looking forward to picking up one of those Swatches when they start selling them locally.


----------



## AxelCloris

As am I. It's a shame that they're launching in NY and Cali only at first. I don't feel like making a 10 hour drive to get one.


----------



## moedawg140

axelcloris said:


> As am I. It's a shame that they're launching in NY and Cali only at first. I don't feel like making a 10 hour drive to get one.


 
 Hi AxelCloris,
  
 Just did a quick search, and they have them available on 'fleabay' right now, in any color you want.  No needing to drive anywhere to pick one up.  The black and blue one looks pretty snazzy though.  But I love colors, so of course I would pick the one that stands out in a colorful way.


----------



## roadcykler

moedawg140 said:


> Hi AxelCloris,
> 
> Just did a quick search, and they have them available on 'fleabay' right now, in any color you want.  No needing to drive anywhere to pick one up.  The black and blue one looks pretty snazzy though.  But I love colors, so of course I would pick the one that stands out in a colorful way.


 
 The ones on the 'bay are quite a bit more expensive than retail. I'll wait.


----------



## moedawg140

roadcykler said:


> The ones on the 'bay are quite a bit more expensive than retail. I'll wait.


 
 Yeah, that's what sometimes happens when a watch/item is available to a few people and/or places before it gets distributed everywhere.  However, if the watch/item does not sell very well, or if they have too much in stock, fleabay will have prices that are considerably lower than the traditional brick and mortar stores.  You can wait a couple weeks after the huge launch, then the prices on fleabay may very well be lower than what is advertised on Swatch's website or the Swatch retail stores.


----------



## Philimon




----------



## AladdinSane

Nice. I'm a sucker for orange and black (Orange Monster here). As an Oregon State University alum everything orange looks good to me. Unfortunately, orange just doesn't go with everything so more watches must be had. Go Beavers!


----------



## AladdinSane

Follow up to above: So "thanks" people for piquing my interest in this hobby. The result so far:
  
 I _*NEEDED *_a non-orange knockabout watch. Things with tritium are always cool so...
  
 The 2014 *Traser H3 Red Combat* watch. Enough stealth and limited red so should match up with anything casual, NATO band version.
  

  
 And by golly if I didn't _*NEED*_  another, slightly dressier watch that matched anything. So black face it is with the *Orient Star Seeker GMT* that will work for a variety of occasions. No it was not $1100 as in the MSRP on the site. Considerably less.
  

  
 I didn't try too hard on the pics so apologies. I should have been working anyway! Next up, something officially dressy (after the wallet recovers).


----------



## gradofan1

Just was browsing the equipment forums and found this thread... YES WATCHES. Just got my 2nd Rolex in last week and it keeps time to +/- 1 second per day, which is amazing!!
  
 If anyone wants to trade/buy/partial trade for a mid-to high tier Swiss luxury watch (I'm the first owner on most w/boxes and papers), see my ad (under my profile-- I have 20+, men's and womens, various brands, TAG Heuer, Omega, Rolex Tudor, Baume & Mercier, etc.)! 
  
 @AladdinSane -- Nice orient -- great value in terms of what you get for your money. Beautiful watch!


----------



## gradofan1

Here's ~70% of my family's current collection.. Omegas and TAG's galore!~ =D =D =D =D =D =D =D =D


----------



## AxelCloris

gradofan1 said:


> Just was browsing the equipment forums and found this thread... YES WATCHES. Just got my 2nd Rolex in last week and it keeps time to +/- 1 second per day, which is amazing!!
> 
> If anyone wants to trade/buy/partial trade for a mid-to high tier Swiss luxury watch (I'm the first owner on most w/boxes and papers), see my ad (under my profile-- I have 20+, men's and womens, various brands, TAG Heuer, Omega, Rolex Tudor, Baume & Mercier, etc.)!
> 
> @AladdinSane -- Nice orient -- great value in terms of what you get for your money. Beautiful watch!


 
  
 I hate your for sale listing. I stop and look at it whenever I'm browsing the sales threads.  Maybe some day I can afford a nice mid-tier watch. Sigh, a man can dream.


----------



## gradofan1

axelcloris said:


> I hate your for sale listing. I stop and look at it whenever I'm browsing the sales threads.  Maybe some day I can afford a nice mid-tier watch. Sigh, a man can dream.


 
 Wait was that supposed to be a sarcastic insult? I couldn't tell from the tone online...
  
 Also it's not "FS," I'm mostly looking to trade or partial trade (FT/FPT) for head-fi inventory.... so if you have something let me know


----------



## AxelCloris

gradofan1 said:


> Wait was that supposed to be a sarcastic insult? I couldn't tell from the tone online...
> 
> Also it's not "FS," I'm mostly looking to trade or partial trade (FT/FPT) for head-fi inventory.... so if you have something let me know


 
  
 Yeah, it was sarcastic. I had hoped the smiley would convey a lighter mood. The listing has a good deal of nice watches. Hopefully you have luck selling them. The ones that really drew my eye most have already sold, and they were for sure out of my reach even with trades considering they were $1,000+ new.


----------



## gradofan1

axelcloris said:


> Yeah, it was sarcastic. I had hoped the smiley would convey a lighter mood. The listing has a good deal of nice watches. Hopefully you have luck selling them. The ones that really drew my eye most have already sold, and they were for sure out of my reach even with trades considering they were $1,000+ new.


 
 Oh okay gotcha' -- well, I'm sure you'll get one sooner or later. Start with an on sale Movado maybe? (that was my first "low to mid end" Swiss watch) -- they're a classic dial and you can find their lower models new for only ~$300 +/- SOMETIMES if they're having a closeout or transitioning to a new line..


----------



## AxelCloris

gradofan1 said:


> Oh okay gotcha' -- well, I'm sure you'll get one sooner or later. Start with an on sale Movado maybe? (that was my first "low to mid end" Swiss watch) -- they're a classic dial and you can find their lower models new for only ~$300 +/- SOMETIMES if they're having a closeout or transitioning to a new line..


 
  
 I have a gorgeous entry-mid (I think) level Seiko at home that I've had since 2006. I can't remember the model off hand but it's absolutely lovely. It's my dress watch so it gets babied; it's sitting in a watch case at the moment just looking pretty on my desk at the house. I'll post a pic tonight when I get home from work around 1:30am-ish.


----------



## AladdinSane

axelcloris said:


> I have a gorgeous entry-mid (I think) level Seiko at home that I've had since 2006. I can't remember the model off hand but it's absolutely lovely. It's my dress watch so it gets babied; it's sitting in a watch case at the moment just looking pretty on my desk at the house. I'll post a pic tonight when I get home from work around 1:30am-ish.


 
 Seiko has some good looking stuff in their Seiko 5 line and a "real" Seiko Monster at around $200 is a great buy. Seiko Cocktail or Orient Star Classic is on my list for a "dress" watch. Gotta be careful though. With headphone gear it's easy to tell the wife "Oh, I've had that for awhile." Not so much with watches.


----------



## gradofan1

Seiko makes a lotta good stuff, and a lotta crap. Automatic Seiko 5's can go for $70, but they don't keep time well. Grand Seiko's can go for $4000+ (no joke). 
  
 IMO, the quality of Japanese watches (usually, Orient would be an example of a good one though) can't hold their ground against the Swiss. Get a Movado as your first watch (DO NOT PAY RETAIL AT MACY'S), usually 70-80% off retail if on sale. Under <$300 is a good range. 
  
 It can be sporty and dressy, depending. Or both.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

> Originally Posted by *gradofan1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seiko makes a lotta good stuff, and a lotta crap. Automatic Seiko 5's can go for $70, but they don't keep time well. Grand Seiko's can go for $4000+ (no joke).
> 
> ....can't hold their ground against the Swiss....


 
  
 Woah, woah, woah.  Easy there....


----------



## gradofan1

No hate hahahaha


----------



## AladdinSane

Oh, they're supposed to keep time too? I thought they were jewelry.


----------



## OddE

gradofan1 said:


> Seiko makes a lotta good stuff, and a lotta crap. Automatic Seiko 5's can go for $70, but they don't keep time well. Grand Seiko's can go for $4000+ (no joke).
> 
> IMO, the quality of Japanese watches (usually, Orient would be an example of a good one though) can't hold their ground against the Swiss.


 
  
 -Have you ever looked at a Grand Seiko? The workmanship is IMHO right on par with the best in the same-ish niche - Omega, Rolex, TAG - and their movements are second to none.
  
 What I do feel about Japanese watches, though, is that they are somewhat lacking in the aesthetical department; it is not that they are ugly - they definitely aren't - but to my eyes, they just lack this... ...something which most classy Swiss watches have. There's something about the (seemingly) effortless elegance of the finest Swiss watches which I don't see in most Japanese watches.
  
 That is probably down to my taste being tuned more towards Swiss than Japanese design, though - I wouldn't be surprised if the Japanese claim that 'Swiss watches are good technically, but they're just not as elegant as our home-grown offerings....'


----------



## Wokei

Me ...Seiko fan boi ...its ok guys ...Japanese Swiss ...or any make or brand as long as you like it.

That's all it matters ...your money ..buy what you like ..buy what you can afford.


----------



## chadbang

Damn, the Apple concept watch is gorgeous.
  
 http://www.ibtimes.com/apple-iwatch-could-rival-iphone-ipad-popularity-morgan-stanley-predicts-1627360


----------



## BL33DnEaRs

Suunto Core and Gambit for hiking and trails.  Casio Pathfinder PAW5000-1 for all else.  Not really into "bling"


----------



## gelocks

chadbang said:


> Damn, the Apple concept watch is gorgeous.
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com/apple-iwatch-could-rival-iphone-ipad-popularity-morgan-stanley-predicts-1627360


 
  
 I don't see anything special there... It looks like a glorified bracelet instead of a watch!


----------



## Blisse

Ew, that doesn't look that good imo, uh, here you go

https://kairoswatches.com/

I want the $1000 black one...


----------



## gradofan1

WOW. DO WANT. 


blisse said:


> Ew, that doesn't look that good imo, uh, here you go
> 
> https://kairoswatches.com/
> 
> I want the $1000 black one...


----------



## AladdinSane

That is cool and an interesting concept.


----------



## AxelCloris

It's a shame they won't actually look that nice. The display transparency will only be around 40-60% so it's more translucent than transparent. And the designs are not finalized so we could see something entirely different come launch. I'll wait to see how they turn out at launch.


----------



## chadbang

gelocks said:


> I don't see anything special there... It looks like a glorified bracelet instead of a watch!


 
  
  
 It's the future, man. I still regret not buying one of those Final Fantasy watches when I had a chance.


----------



## AxelCloris

The AVI-8 V-4024-01 "Lancaster Bomber" watch is a lightning deal tomorrow at 12:30 PM eastern. I don't know anything about the brand but I have to say the pairing of that watch face and that band is damned pretty. It's currently listed at $135 and I don't know what the lightning price will be, but this is almost bite-the-back-of-my-hand gorgeous. Japanese movement with a mineral display, so it's not the highest quality but if the price is right I think I'll be jumping on this classy beauty.
  

  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IWSK0L6/


----------



## gelocks

axelcloris said:


> The AVI-8 V-4024-01 "Lancaster Bomber" watch is a lightning deal tomorrow at 12:30 PM eastern. I don't know anything about the brand but I have to say the pairing of that watch face and that band is damned pretty. It's currently listed at $135 and I don't know what the lightning price will be, but this is almost bite-the-back-of-my-hand gorgeous. Japanese movement with a mineral display, so it's not the highest quality but if the price is right I think I'll be jumping on this classy beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IWSK0L6/


 
  
 Well, it seems there are reviews for other of their watches on amazon and it seems they are not made to last... 
 If you are looking for an "aviator" watch, I can definitely recommend:
  
 http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/Aviation-Vintage,487.html
  
 Higher priced of course, but excellent looking, good materials and Steinhart is a great company.


----------



## AxelCloris

gelocks said:


> Well, it seems there are reviews for other of their watches on amazon and it seems they are not made to last...
> If you are looking for an "aviator" watch, I can definitely recommend:
> 
> http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/Aviation-Vintage,487.html
> ...


 
  
 I passed on the AVI-8. Even during the lightning deal it looked like workmanship wasn't worth the price they were asking. The various images show misaligned paint and overall a lack of attention to the fine details. I've had sub-$100 watches that have precise detailing so even though I liked the look quite a bit it wasn't worth the investment. And I think if I'm to buy another watch any time soon it'd be either one I've had my eyes on for some time or a nice automatic with Swiss movement.


----------



## PotatoEars

Casio watch, Nothing too fancy, i guess...
  

  
 Probably the only watch i can have until it breaks


----------



## Wokei

potatoears said:


> Casio watch, Nothing too fancy, i guess...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




CASIO is good man ...


----------



## PotatoEars

I got it as a birthday gift, i personally love it because of how it looks and i won't need to check my phone once in a while. I needed a watch for school anyway. So i guess i chose a good watch that can possibly last longer than i expect


----------



## zilch0md

axelcloris said:


> I passed on the AVI-8. Even during the lightning deal it looked like workmanship wasn't worth the price they were asking.* The various images show misaligned paint and overall a lack of attention to the fine details.* I've had sub-$100 watches that have precise detailing so even though I liked the look quite a bit it wasn't worth the investment. And I think if I'm to buy another watch any time soon it'd be either one I've had my eyes on for some time or a nice automatic with Swiss movement.


 
  
 Yes - a co-worker ordered one of those through Amazon and arranged to return it within minutes of opening the box - because the "second marks" weren't even spaced correctly on the dial.  The marks would come into alignment with the second hand for only about 1/3 of the dial.  Yuck!
  


potatoears said:


> Casio watch, Nothing too fancy, i guess...
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the only watch i can have until it breaks


 
  
 But it's a beautiful watch!  Enjoy it!  
  
 I'm somewhat like you, in terms of self-discipline (only barely), in that I've managed to stop "collecting" watches - with five that are working fine, I've got four more than I "need."


----------



## PotatoEars

zilch0md said:
			
		

> But it's a beautiful watch!  Enjoy it!
> 
> I'm somewhat like you, in terms of self-discipline (only barely), in that I've managed to stop "collecting" watches - with five that are working fine, I've got four more than I "need."


 
 Thank you, Luckily that watch was the last in stock there in the store. Well i'm not surprised about head-fiers spends lots on stuff so...


----------



## SpudHarris

Fitted a new silicon strap to my C11 Titanium Elite. Really happy with the look and comfort over the stock strap...


----------



## Suisou

Collecting watches is the other hobby I have and like audio equipment, is destructive on your savings. :rolleyes:

I've thinned the herd a while back, but still have a Bulova Seaking as backup, a 60's Omega Seamaster Geneve and a 70's Tissot Seastar that I wear daily among others that I have stored away. Lots of 'sea' in this era. 

Nothing comes close to a mechanical watch IMHO. Amazingly enough, I haven't serviced any of these watches in years, but still keep time accurate to the minute each day, unless I forget to wind them over the weekend. 

May post images later.


----------



## roadcykler

suisou said:


> Collecting watches is the other hobby I have and like audio equipment, is destructive on your savings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Please do. Images are good.


----------



## AxelCloris

Amazon has a couple of 20% off coupons that work on watches they sell. 20OFFWATCH and SUMMERSAV work on many different models but they don't stack. I've been wanting a new watch lately but I have no idea what to pick. So many choices.


----------



## roadcykler

axelcloris said:


> Amazon has a couple of 20% off coupons that work on watches they sell. 20OFFWATCH and SUMMERSAV work on many different models but they don't stack. I've been wanting a new watch lately but I have no idea what to pick. So many choices.


 
 I wonder of those coupons would work on one of the $100,000+ watches? $20,000 off!


----------



## AxelCloris

roadcykler said:


> I wonder of those coupons would work on one of the $100,000+ watches? $20,000 off!


 
  
 If that's up your alley go for it! I'd love to save the price of a car off a watch that runs the price of a house.


----------



## SushiSage

Anyone know good places to buy vintage watches online, aside from ebay?


----------



## OddE

sushisage said:


> Anyone know good places to buy vintage watches online, aside from ebay?




-I've had nothing but great experience with Neil at chronomaster.co.uk; he's got a nice (though not exhaustive!) collection of vintage watches on offer for what I consider reasonable prices. 

I've also bought from watches.co.uk twice - no complaints, though my impression is that their mark-up is slightly higher than at Chronomaster. 

Finally, chrono24.com is essentially the eBay of watches.


----------



## SushiSage

odde said:


> -I've had nothing but great experience with Neil at chronomaster.co.uk; he's got a nice (though not exhaustive!) collection of vintage watches on offer for what I consider reasonable prices.
> 
> I've also bought from watches.co.uk twice - no complaints, though my impression is that their mark-up is slightly higher than at Chronomaster.
> 
> Finally, chrono24.com is essentially the eBay of watches.


 
  
 Ooo thank you! Now to find the Longines of my dreams...


----------



## zilch0md

axelcloris said:


> Amazon has a couple of 20% off coupons that work on watches they sell. 20OFFWATCH and SUMMERSAV work on many different models but they don't stack. I've been wanting a new watch lately but I have no idea what to pick. So many choices.


 
  
  
 Interesting!
  
 I just tried the 20OFFWATCH code without actually purchasing, but the price was recalculated with a 20% discount against this Movado - a savings of $199:
  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007X0SU3O
  
 If you're just window shopping, remember to delete it from your cart.


----------



## moedawg140

odde said:


> -I've had nothing but great experience with Neil at chronomaster.co.uk; he's got a nice (though not exhaustive!) collection of vintage watches on offer for what I consider reasonable prices.
> 
> I've also bought from watches.co.uk twice - no complaints, though my impression is that their mark-up is slightly higher than at Chronomaster.
> 
> Finally, chrono24.com is essentially the eBay of watches.


 
  
 That's a pretty cool site, nice find!  I saw a few G-Shocks on there that aren't sold in the U.S., so it's good that you can go somewhere other than eBay (where I get some of my G-Shocks from) to purchase all types of watches.


----------



## AxelCloris

Have you guys seen the new Leonard & Church brand on Kickstarter? There's some nice looking designs in their lineup.
  
 What's interesting me the most is their recently announced stretch goal. It's a lofty number, so I'm not sure if they'll make it but I love the looks of their chronograph watches in the silver finish.


----------



## Aevum

i dont get it, every cook with his own dream wants to get in to the allready saturated butique watch market,
  
 Thats what 150 grand gets you,
  
 Heres what a150 bucks gets you
 http://www.creationwatches.com/products/seiko-chronograph-watches-63/seiko-neo-classic-chronograph-spc079p1-spc079p-spc079-3802.html
  
 Hell, its 10 bucks cheaper on leather
 http://www.creationwatches.com/products/seiko-chronograph-watches-63/seiko-neo-classic-chronograph-spc087p1-spc087p-spc087-3797.html
  
 Also, Citizen has this ugly tendency to only allow OEM customers access to their lower end movements, while their higher end movements are reserved for in house brands, meaning you wont find any non citizen Ecodrives or Precisionists.


----------



## Suisou

roadcykler said:


> Please do. Images are good.


 

 Ask and ye shall receive.
  
 I owned a lot of watches over the years, many Omegas and Tissots, but this one has turned to be my favorite. Not initially, (not by a long shot), but it has all the qualities I look for in a watch; exceptionally accurate, simplistic face and strong - but short and frequent - sweeps.
  


  
  
  
 IMO, nothing will ever beat a mechanical watch. Quartz is a joke.


----------



## zilch0md

I greatly respect a fine, purely mechanical timepiece, but there's still a lot to love about a quartz movement that's never off by more than a half a second on any given day, all year long, year after year. It's just thrilling to randomly access the Naval Observatory whenever I feel like it, and always see the exact same time perfectly in sync on my wrist.

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f21/citizen-eco-drive-world-chronograph-at8010-58e-747471-2.html#post7297616


----------



## AxelCloris

zilch0md said:


> I greatly respect a fine, purely mechanical timepiece, but there's still a lot to love about a quartz movement that's never off by more than a half a second on any given day, all year long, year after year. It's just thrilling to randomly access the Naval Observatory whenever I feel like it, and always see the exact same time perfectly in sync on my wrist.
> 
> http://forums.watchuseek.com/f21/citizen-eco-drive-world-chronograph-at8010-58e-747471-2.html#post7297616


 
  
 I had a Casio atomic syncing wristwatch. I miss it. It was wonderful never having to worry about it being accurate. The Citizen line is damned sexy too. I hope to have one some day.


----------



## OddE

suisou said:


> IMO, nothing will ever beat a mechanical watch. Quartz is a joke.


 
  
 -I, too prefer mechanical watches, but mostly for emotional reasons.
  
 Quartz still has got a lot going for it, though - in my book lower maintenance and greater accuracy are the most important ones (But then again, that begs the question - how accurate do you need? My most accurate mechanical watch is consistently running approx. 2/3 of a second a day fast - so I just set it back a little whenever I have to unscrew the crown to set the date every two months.).
  
 While there's no denying that I enjoy the idea of having a small machine with dozens of moving parts in it, right there on my wrist keeping track of time - there's a lot to marvel at in a quartz, as well. Accurate to within less than a second a year (and that is even before we bring DCF77 or GPS correction into the picture!), counting out the vibrations of a tiny crystal with extreme precision, tiny stepper motors moving the hands... And it all fits inside a small watch case, and runs off (considering how long the batteries last) an electron or two a minute. 
  
 Now, if only someone would make a watch with a nice, temperature compensated quartz movement and make the hands sweep rather than jump... (Yes, I know such designs exist. Even funnier, though - I've seen jumping second mechanical watches...)


----------



## Suisou

odde said:


> -I, too prefer mechanical watches, but mostly for emotional reasons.
> 
> Quartz still has got a lot going for it, though - in my book lower maintenance and greater accuracy are the most important ones (But then again, that begs the question - how accurate do you need? My most accurate mechanical watch is consistently running approx. 2/3 of a second a day fast - so I just set it back a little whenever I have to unscrew the crown to set the date every two months.).
> 
> ...


 
  
 And I agree with the points you've made, but I guess I am bitter over the quartz crisis. 
  
 As humans, we are obsessed with time. But I do not require the accuracy of a chronometer or the detailing of a patek phillipe. I've owned three Tissot Seastars and oddly enough, I prefer them over my Omegas as a daily driver. Each keeps time accurately on the minute of each day, which is enough for me. 
  
 Quartz watches lack....intimacy....for the lack of a better word between the object and owner. Mechanical watches, especially those built pre 1980's, are built to be timepieces that transcends time. 
  
 I do though, hold the spaceview in a special light.


----------



## OddE

Hi,
  
 I definitely see where you are coming from. I have a small-ish collection that I am very happy with - and my favourite chronograph is a mid-seventies Tissot Seastar Navigator, currently being serviced. (Its Lemania 1281 has been ticking merrily away for a decade since the last service, so I figured it was high time I give it some TLC.).
  
 I agree that mechanical watches has got some cachet which is difficult, if not impossible for quartzes to achieve; in my case, I think it comes down primarily to the idea that my mechanicals may have been put together by real watchmakers, whereas my quartz watches are the result of robots doing their thing. (Nevermind that robots do just about everything on any mechanical watch you can buy without taking out a mortgage... )
  
 Oh, and Accutrons? I love the idea of essentially tapping a tuning fork to tell the time. Hardly ever see them in the flesh around here, though. Bit of a shame.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Quote:


suisou said:


> And I agree with the points you've made, but I guess I am bitter over the quartz crisis.


 
  
 Haha.  Don't be!  A lot of great designs, innovations and ideas were spawned because of it.
  
 Quartz almost destroyed the mechanical watch market and in reaction watch makers had to react and develop reason for people to still invest in mechanical pieces.  The result was the weak and non-versatile companies falling and the innovative ones surviving.  We wouldn't have the Royal Oak (for example) if it wasn't for the "Quartz Crisis".  It forced companies to refine their visions, change their marketing, and above all, brought the industry into the 21st century as a whole.  It revolutionized the watch manufacturing process as a whole, both quartz and mechanical.  
  
 There are a lot of people that look down their noses at Quartz watch because they are less "romantic" or they don't "have a soul".  As a collector, I get it.  Believe me, I get it.  The idea of a watch maker tirelessly crafting my watch, inspecting each part with love and care versus the cold stamped out -TICK -TICK -TICK of quartz.
  
 But that's all it is: a romantic idea.
  
 Almost every mechanical watch is largely machine made, regardless of price (yes, even Patek and Lang) despite what the marketing tells you about it. 
  
 There are a lot of exceptional quartz watches out there, you know!  The Omega X-33, Breitling Aerospace and yes, the G-SHOCK and Ironman all come to mind.  If I wanted a reliable accurate watch, at any price point, it is hard to beat a Seiko sbcm023 thanks to its high frequency quartz guts.  What about the Patek Twenty-4?  Or all the Reverso Quartz models?  Or, as mentioned above, the Accutron?  Or, above all, ANY watch with a Beta caliber.  The list goes on...
  
 Don't hate quartz   There is a lot of good there.  Will it ever replace mechanical watches?  I don't think so: no more than photography will replace painting.  They are just very different processes with different applications.  But have their pros and cons.
  
 But that's just my 2 cents.  Now I have to go and wind my watches.


----------



## gradofan1

bigfatpaulie said:


> Haha.  Don't be!  A lot of great designs, innovations and ideas were spawned because of it.
> 
> Quartz almost destroyed the mechanical watch market and in reaction watch makers had to react and develop reason for people to still invest in mechanical pieces.  The result was the weak and non-versatile companies falling and the innovative ones surviving.  We wouldn't have the Royal Oak (for example) if it wasn't for the "Quartz Crisis".  It forced companies to refine their visions, change their marketing, and above all, brought the industry into the 21st century as a whole.  It revolutionized the watch manufacturing process as a whole, both quartz and mechanical.
> 
> ...


 
 +1. Don't hate Quartz just because they're found in cheap ($30) to ridiculously expensive ($2000+ for an Omega, TAG, Breitling, etc). I have the "poor man's/newer revision" of the Omega X33 (aka the Seamaster Multifunction 120m)..  
  
 EVEN ROLEX AND PATEK MADE QUARTZ IN THE 80'S!! I know hard to believe, but as mentioned above, Quartz was predicted to be the future of watches at the time.
  
 Also, there are different types of Quartz's. Some have no jewels, (mostly cheaper Japanese Quartz movements), some swiss ETA with more jewels (actual gemstones, usually rubies) to increase accuracy. My Baume & Mercier Quartz's have a ridiculous 15-17 jewels, about the starting point of an automatic! 
  
 I don't hate on mechanical either. There's some charm about it, especially if it has a see-through caseback. And a watch winder helps so you don't have to wear it everyday. But a cheap Seiko 5 auto/mechanical will not keep time very well, for ~$70. 
  
  
 P.S. If anyone here wants advice on any watch or wants to trade/partial trade/buy watches, I'm always here with over 30+


----------



## bigfatpaulie

The Oyster Quartz was introduced in 1970 and was regular production until 2001 I believe - way past the 80's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Rolex still makes quartz watche in their Cellini line.
  
 As far as I know, of the big brands the only one that has always avoided quartz is Blancpain.  Basically every other brand has offered a quartz piece somewhere along the line.  Quartz is just part the watch world, and that's okay.


----------



## gradofan1

bigfatpaulie said:


> The Oyster Quartz was introduced in 1970 and was regular production until 2001 I believe - way past the 80's
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Blancpain or Jaeger LeCoutre? That's like 1 to 10 x Sennheiser Orpheous HE90!! (depending on model... wish I could afford a LeCoutre gyroscopic tourbillion).  
  
 Are you sure about the Cellini line? I thought they were all hand-wound mechanical... beautiful because they're the only Rolex (I think) to have an exhibition back so you can see the movement.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

JLC currently makes several quartz watches: The Classic Reverso is available in both manual and quartz currently, for example.  Also the Rendez-Vous and several ladies Reverso's are available in quartz. 
  
 Yes, the Cellini line offered several quartz watches until about 3 years ago like the 6321, 6623, 6633 and the Cellissima (6671 which is current production)...  Off the top of my head...  But I'm sure there are more.


----------



## mutabor

aevum said:


> Heres what a150 bucks gets you
> http://www.creationwatches.com/products/seiko-chronograph-watches-63/seiko-neo-classic-chronograph-spc079p1-spc079p-spc079-3802.html
> 
> Hell, its 10 bucks cheaper on leather
> ...


 
  
 In the same price range and style I like Citizen Corso BM7100-59E ( $160 with current discounts on Amazon 20% off + promo code). Eco-Drive, sapphire crystal, not too large 41mm. Because I'm so tight on budget I decided to buy Citizen BM8180-03E for $87 incl. tax on Amazon.
  

  
 There is another military Citizen watch which I was considering to buy BM6400-00E. They were $110 couple of months ago on Amazon then returned to usual $140. But now they are not available in different places.
  
 
  
 The same design watch as BM6400 but titanium and sapphire crystal and Royal Marines Commando logo. This is a pretty cool watch. I wish it was widely available and cheaper.


----------



## squareznboxez

this is my basic unit, was a gift from my friends - Tissot Classic Dream


----------



## roadcykler

squareznboxez said:


> this is my basic unit, was a gift from my friends - Tissot Classic Dream


 
 I wish I had friends like that.


----------



## Wokei

roadcykler said:


> I wish I had friends like that.




+ 1 ....with friends like this ....woo hoooo


----------



## immtbiker

Haven't added a watch to my nice collection in a while.
  
 Got this thanks to an idiot that T-Boned my wife 3 years ago. Her pain, my gain! (Sorry..not funny). She's good now.
  
 Casio G-Shock GW-A1100 Aviation Series. Main model comes with green accents. I paid a little extra to get the red highlights (color in less places than the green model).
  
 Compass, Atomic Clock, Solar battery power, 660' water resistance, along with world time, countdown timer and stopwatch with flyback mode.
 Looks heavy but is, in fact one of the lightest watches I own.
  
 I'm extremely happy with this one.


----------



## Blurr

immtbiker said:


> Haven't added a watch to my nice collection in a while.
> 
> Got this thanks to an idiot that T-Boned my wife 3 years ago. Her pain, my gain! (Sorry..not funny). She's good now.
> 
> ...



Very nice, I was trying this on a couple of months ago, it felt too big on my wrist.


----------



## immtbiker

Definitely big (55mm). Made for the Michael Westens of the world, not the Sheldons


----------



## AxelCloris

Right now I'm holding back from buying this Pulsar PF8303 from Ashford. Quite sexy and for $50 I'm having a tough time resisting. I think what may be stopping me is the thickness of the bezel.
  

  
 It's still so darned pretty.


----------



## Wokei

axelcloris said:


> Right now I'm holding back from buying this Pulsar PF8303 from Ashford. Quite sexy and for $50 I'm having a tough time resisting. I think what may be stopping me is the thickness of the bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is a beauty ...she's pritttty ....grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Suisou

bigfatpaulie said:


> There are a lot of people that look down their noses at Quartz watch because they are less "romantic" or they don't "have a soul".
> 
> But that's all it is: a romantic idea.


 
 I agree with this sentiment completely, so much that it hurts. There's a level of intimacy I have with my mechanical watches that I don't feel for quartz watches. I've owned a small handful of quartz Omegas and accutrons over the past few years and ended up selling the lot. To each his own I suppose, but let's just say I won't be spending evenings watching the sunset with a bottle of wine and a microfiber polishing any of my remaining quartz watches. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


gradofan1 said:


> EVEN ROLEX AND PATEK MADE QUARTZ IN THE 80'S!!
> 
> But a cheap Seiko 5 auto/mechanical will not keep time very well, for ~$70.


 
 Perhaps I came off a bit harsh on quartz watches, but this debate is fruitless as tube v. solid state. You either like one, the other or both - and the beauty of it is that neither are poor enough to completely disregard and each have their own advantages and personal characteristics. 
  
 Now, I've owned a few Seiko 5s in the past and I do disagree with that statement. The faces on them are a bit small and if I remember correctly, did not properly tick along the second markings, but can be as accurate as my Omega Speedmaster. The model I had switched through the day in Portuguese and English and was a nice cheapo keeper. How accurate these pieces are depends on how well they were/are maintained and this includes regular servicing from a proper watchmaker. 
  
 Now, I'm not particularly a fan of Rolex or Patek, but I know for sure Omega used ETA sourced movements during the late 70s and 80s to offset costs and the quartz watches that were introduced around relatively after were not held in as a high regard as the in house movements from the 60s-on-back. The contraire is arguable, so I'll just sink back into my basement with my black plated, triple mica tubes.


----------



## Suisou

One of my favorities from my collection:
  
 Omega Seamaster cal.600


----------



## AxelCloris

The Stuhrling Original Men's 533.01 Classic Ascot Solei Ultra Slim Silver Dial Watch will be available tomorrow at 8:30 AM EDT. It's currently $54 so the lightning deal will be less. Seems like a very affordable way watch with Swiss quartz movement. I think I may pick one up depending on the price. Not sold on the band but those are easily replaceable.


----------



## zilch0md

With a genuine leather strap, no less...


----------



## immtbiker

suisou said:


> One of my favorities from my collection:
> 
> Omega Seamaster cal.600


 
  
 If you ever want to let this puppy go, let me know! 
  
 I'm a poet and don't even know it!


----------



## AudioArby

My humble collection...
  
 Rolex White Gold Day-Date w/  Mother of Pearl dial and diamond markers (for when I need to be a grown-up. 
  

  
 My everyday wear... Omega Seasmaster 300 Pro Chrono
  

  
 And my fun watch. Seiko "Orange Monster" on NATO strap.


----------



## Pilipow12

LG G watch!


----------



## shane55

For those with an issue with quartz...


----------



## bigfatpaulie

shane55 said:


> For those with an issue with quartz...


 
  
 Although I get your point, that is not just any old quartz watch.
  
 The Meca-quartz Fliegerchronograph with a JLC cal. 631.  Pretty rare piece you got there...  Is it yours?


----------



## shane55

bigfatpaulie said:


> Although I get your point, that is not just any old quartz watch.
> 
> The Meca-quartz Fliegerchronograph with a JLC cal. 631.  Pretty rare piece you got there...  Is it yours?


 

 Yes it is mine, and these are my photos. One of my favorite pieces.
 And you're correct, not just any old quartz watch.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Outstanding!!  (Both the watch and your photography!)
  
 Wear it in the best it health.  It really is an exceptional piece.


----------



## AxelCloris

My fellow watch lovers, I come seeking opinions. I'm looking into getting my first dive watch and I'm looking for good ideas. I'm not sure if I should start with a 200M, 300M or go full out on a 1000M watch. I see some well reviewed watches like this 200M Stuhrling Aquadiver for $60 or this 300M Citizen Eco-Drive dive watch for around $200. But at the same price point of the Citizen I could get a 1000M Wenger AquaGraph as well. Do any of you dive? What's a great buy in the sub-$200 range?


----------



## ivanrocks321

axelcloris said:


> My fellow watch lovers, I come seeking opinions. I'm looking into getting my first dive watch and I'm looking for good ideas. I'm not sure if I should start with a 200M, 300M or go full out on a 1000M watch. I see some well reviewed watches like this 200M Stuhrling Aquadiver for $60 or this 300M Citizen Eco-Drive dive watch for around $200. But at the same price point of the Citizen I could get a 1000M Wenger AquaGraph as well. Do any of you dive? What's a great buy in the sub-$200 range?




I just got a nice orient mako its not a true diver but its well made, cheap, good looking desk diver


----------



## gelocks

axelcloris said:


> My fellow watch lovers, I come seeking opinions. I'm looking into getting my first dive watch and I'm looking for good ideas. I'm not sure if I should start with a 200M, 300M or go full out on a 1000M watch. I see some well reviewed watches like this 200M Stuhrling Aquadiver for $60 or this 300M Citizen Eco-Drive dive watch for around $200. But at the same price point of the Citizen I could get a 1000M Wenger AquaGraph as well. Do any of you dive? What's a great buy in the sub-$200 range?


 
  
 You can never go wrong with Citizen... I have their Ecozilla and it's a kick-ass watch whether you are using it for diving or not.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BJ8050-08E-Eco-Drive-Professional-Diver/dp/B000EQU15O/ref=sr_1_1?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1409185073&sr=1-1&keywords=ecozilla
  
 I also have a couple of Deep Blue watches:
  
 http://www.shophq.com/Offer/Default.aspx?OfferCode=627-249&icid=OnAirToday-_-Watch%20Celebration%20Featuring%20Once%20Onlys-_-627-249&cm_re=OnAirToday-_-Watch%20Celebration%20Featuring%20Once%20Onlys-_-627-249 (I have the white one... you could probably find these under $200 used on eBay or other boards)
  
 http://www.watchfreeks.com/44-finished-sale-trade-threads/31878-f-s-deep-blue-juggernaut-sold-please-delete.html (couldn't find it in the Deep Blue website...)
  
 and just received (today actually) this one:
  

  
 For some reason I love big watches  (even though I'm not really a diver...)
  
 But again, I'd probably choose a Citizen Eco-drive (or deep blue watches) because of their Lume, good service/warranty/etc, over the others you submitted. 
  
  
 Good luck!


----------



## jonathanjong

I knew there'd be a Watch-Fi...

OK, so I thought to myself this morning: I wonder what the Parker 51 of vintage watches would be? That is, what's a good, easy-to-find, budget vintage watch that is just generally awesome and practical.

Any thoughts?


----------



## AudioArby

A Rolex Submariner never goes out of style. There are plenty on the used market. A few other choices are an Omega Speedmaster (NASA gave these to Astronauts to wear to the moon), Omega Constellation (Pie Pan is a timeless classic). These are all Stainless Steel watches so they won't break the bank.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

axelcloris said:


> My fellow watch lovers, I come seeking opinions. I'm looking into getting my first dive watch and I'm looking for good ideas. I'm not sure if I should start with a 200M, 300M or go full out on a 1000M watch. I see some well reviewed watches like this 200M Stuhrling Aquadiver for $60 or this 300M Citizen Eco-Drive dive watch for around $200. But at the same price point of the Citizen I could get a 1000M Wenger AquaGraph as well. Do any of you dive? What's a great buy in the sub-$200 range?


 
  
 THE budget dive watch is the Seiko SKX007.  It's an automatic.  You could also check out the Seiko Black and Orange Monsters.  If you don't care about that then the ones you listed are fine choices.  For a bit more money I (personally) really like the Tissot PRS200.
  
Except for the most extreme diving, 200m is more than sufficient.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

jonathanjong said:


> I knew there'd be a Watch-Fi...
> 
> OK, so I thought to myself this morning: I wonder what the Parker 51 of vintage watches would be? That is, what's a good, easy-to-find, budget vintage watch that is just generally awesome and practical.
> 
> Any thoughts?


 
  
 Define 'budget'.
  
 AudioArby made some great suggestions but many might consider them too dear - especially vintage Subs - particularly if you are using the Parker 51 as a reference.  What more comes to mind is a vintage Omega Seamaster - maybe something with a cal. 30t2 (not a 30t2rg - much too rare).
  
 The nice thing about something like a cal 30t2 is that is valuable enough to take care of but no so valuable or rare that you worry about the originality of it all.  What I mean to say is, one can get a really sharp looking one with a replacement dial, case and hands that look vintage but are in nearly NOS shape for little money.


----------



## AudioArby

bigfatpaulie said:


> THE budget dive watch is the Seiko [COLOR=333333]SKX007.  It's an automatic.  You could also check out the Seiko Black and Orange Monsters.  If you don't care about that then the ones you listed are fine choices.  For a bit more money I (personally) really like the Tissot PRS200.[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=333333]Except for the most extreme diving, 200m is more than sufficient.  [/COLOR]




The Seiko watches mentioned are excellent automatic dive watches. I have the Orange Monster. Some say the "Monsters" (SKX781) are the best value automatic dive watches under $500.


----------



## PalJoey

jonathanjong said:


> I knew there'd be a Watch-Fi...
> 
> OK, so I thought to myself this morning: I wonder what the Parker 51 of vintage watches would be? That is, what's a good, easy-to-find, budget vintage watch that is just generally awesome and practical.
> 
> Any thoughts?


 

 Give us a clue what price bracket you see as 'budget' and there will be people much more knowledgeable than me giving you plenty of tip-top advice.


----------



## zilch0md

Heads up!
  
 Amazon is currently offering their lowest price ever on this watch:
  
Citizen Grand Touring Automatic Leather Black Dial Men's Watch NB0075-11F  
  
  
 More great pictures are available here:  http://forum.watch.ru/showthread.php?t=194866
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-Touring-Automatic-Leather-NB0075-11F/dp/B00DSYEHHC
  
 http://camelcamelcamel.com/Citizen-Touring-Automatic-Leather-NB0075-11F/product/B00DSYEHHC


----------



## AxelCloris

There's a very lovely Automatic Bulova tomorrow at 4:30pm/1:30pm on the Amazon Lightning Deals. It's the 96A135.

 This little fact taken from the Amazon page is pretty interesting, "Due to a recent redesign by Bulova, recently manufactured Bulova watches, including all watches sold and shipped by Amazon, will not feature the Bulova tuning fork logo on the watch face." Wonder why they're moving away from their iconic logo.


----------



## jonathanjong

Thanks for the tips so far. 

I guess if a Parker 51 is a great under-$100 deal, then I'd say a good budget watch deal would be under $1000? (Or, better yet, under $500).


----------



## moedawg140

jonathanjong said:


> Thanks for the tips so far.
> 
> I guess if a Parker 51 is a great under-$100 deal, then I'd say a good budget watch deal would be under $1000? (Or, better yet, under $500).




Everybody's budget is different. A person may want to spend up to a certain amount (for example $50) and call it a budget watch, whereas another person may have more money to put towards purchasing a more expensive watch and may not have a defined an ending 'budget' price. Even though I have multiple watches (posted on this thread), it doesn't mean I would be willing to automatically spend more on each watch, thus raising my budget limits in essence. I would go out on a limb (not going that far out) and say that $1,000 or $500 would not be seen as the budget limit on a watch for most people in this world. Not even $300. It would be more than likely around $30-$60. Some people want a great watch for around that price. And of course there are others who don't mind spending way more than that. Those people probably wouldn't call their watches budget though.


----------



## Coq de Combat

moedawg140 said:


> Everybody's budget is different. A person may want to spend up to a certain amount (for example $50) and call it a budget watch, whereas another person may have more money to put towards purchasing a more expensive watch and may not have a defined an ending 'budget' price. Even though I have multiple watches (posted on this thread), it doesn't mean I would be willing to automatically spend more on each watch, thus raising my budget limits in essence. I would go out on a limb (not going that far out) and say that $1,000 or $500 would not be seen as the budget limit on a watch for most people in this world. Not even $300. It would be more than likely around $30-$60. Some people want a great watch for around that price. And of course there are others who don't mind spending way more than that. Those people probably wouldn't call their watches budget though.


 
 Well said and it's the same thing with headphones. Few people comfortably hover above $150 for a pair of cans, while almost all of us head-fiers have several. _When you're passionate about something, your views become a bit skewed_, affecting your budget and so on.
  
 Awaiting the arrival of these:
  

  
 It was time to expand my G-Shock library. Only one or two G-Shocks left to purchase this year.


----------



## moedawg140

coq de combat said:


> Well said and it's the same thing with headphones. Few people comfortably hover above $150 for a pair of cans, while almost all of us head-fiers have several. _When you're passionate about something, your views become a bit skewed_, affecting your budget and so on.
> 
> Awaiting the arrival of these:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks, and most definitely.  
  
 Those are lovely G-Shocks.  I may create a G-Shock thread very soon on Head-Fi since I haven't seen any.  I love G-Shocks (posted in this thread before, but didn't seem to get much love).  I like the Aviator (the third one) the best if I had to choose one of those three.


----------



## Coq de Combat

Yeah, the aviator is one sexy beast. It has a compass and thermometer, and it glows in neon at night LOL
  

  
 Too bad it's not tough solar or multiband 6, but I think I'll survive. None of other watches have automatic adjustment except for the Pebble and the Garmin Fenix (my fav watch at this moment). I'm quite used to having to adjust the time. I usually have a go at it whenever I change the watch on my wrist.
  
 By the way, my Garmin Fenix:
  

  
 It's really a beast.


----------



## moedawg140

coq de combat said:


> Yeah, the aviator is one sexy beast. It has a compass and thermometer, and it glows in neon at night LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very nice Garmin!  Not sure if this ‘Men In Rescue Red' Rangeman (Triple Sensor, Multi Band 6, etc.) is coming to the states, but if it does, I may just get it:


----------



## Coq de Combat

Yeah the garmin is gps, abc and has gobs of other functionality. It's no G-Shock though, so I wouldn't want to drop it. 

That's a good looking G-Shock. Is it a japanese version?


----------



## moedawg140

coq de combat said:


> Yeah the garmin is gps, abc and has gobs of other functionality. It's no G-Shock though, so I wouldn't want to drop it.
> 
> That's a good looking G-Shock. Is it a japanese version?


 
  
 I actually have a Garmin watch as well (Garmin Forerunner 305), that I only wore a few times to help me in my run (I now just use hiking apps or iPhone's stopwatch).  It's in a box somewhere, and definitely not for the faint of heart:
  

  
 Yeah, the G-Shock posted above is the Japanese version.  You know it is because it says "CARBON FIBER" on the band, as they aren't sold in U.S. stores like Macys, Nordstroms, Bloomingdales, etc.  I usually wait until the U.S. versions come to the U.S. so I can get them for cheaper and an additional discount (various ways), and if they aren't sent over here, I usually don't buy them as the markup can be 2 or 3 times the amount the watch would be in the states.


----------



## Coq de Combat

I know that one! I was eyeing the successor, 310 XT (?), before deciding to go with the Fenix instead. It was supposed to be for running, nothing else, although I'm using the Fenix as my everyday watch more and more. Since it can show iOS notifications, it's pretty neat that I get my SMS, mails, calls and so on on it, just like the Pebble. Oh well, I'm not entirely dependant on it and I'm eagerly awaiting the arrival of my new family members!
  
 Right, yeah, I've come to think that watches for the most part aren't any cheaper in Japan than in EU or US. Personally I buy my watches from Amazon, unless I really suspect fakes (_if it's too good to be true..._) in which case I think it's worth paying a little bit more and buy from a serious retailer. Anyway, I hope that Casio comes to US or EU as well.


----------



## moedawg140

coq de combat said:


> I know that one! I was eyeing the successor, 310 XT (?), before deciding to go with the Fenix instead. It was supposed to be for running, nothing else, although I'm using the Fenix as my everyday watch more and more. Since it can show iOS notifications, it's pretty neat that I get my SMS, mails, calls and so on on it, just like the Pebble. Oh well, I'm not entirely dependant on it and I'm eagerly awaiting the arrival of my new family members!
> 
> Right, yeah, I've come to think that watches for the most part aren't any cheaper in Japan than in EU or US. Personally I buy my watches from Amazon, unless I really suspect fakes (_if it's too good to be true..._) in which case I think it's worth paying a little bit more and buy from a serious retailer. Anyway, I hope that Casio comes to US or EU as well.


 

 I do have an electric blue G-Shock that is the Second Gen Bluetooth, so I can control my iPhone 5 with it, as I can get notifications when I get emails, link loss alert, music control functions, iPhone sync time, and lots of other little features.  Pretty cool stuff.  The next Gen Bluetooth G-Shock (already out in Japan) can do even more functions.
  

  

  
  
 As for purchasing them, I get the ones that I can't buy at brick and mortar stores on discount, or if they are cheaper online on eBay.  I know how to spot fakes, and I always pick a known (and lot of positives) seller.  Never been duped "knock on wood".  The craziest purchase was when I purchased a crazy colors watch that was going for $1,000 on eBay, but it lowered when they sold a newer batch in Malaysia... well the one I got came to me from Vietnam.  Scary stuff, but totally legit!


----------



## immtbiker

Interesting that Garmin uses the name "Fenix" and not "Phoenix" as a model name.
  
*Fenix* is a manufacturer of Grade A flashlights (I own 4 different types…go Flashlight-Fi!)


----------



## Szadzik

Guys,
  
 I am thinkin of getting a watch for everyday use at the office. I have a Speedy Pro, a dress Maurice Lacroix and a Tissot T-touch Expert, but want something casual in between T-Touch and the other watches. i have found a nice looking Tissot PR 516 GL Automatic.
  
 What do you think of this watch?


----------



## OddE

szadzik said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am thinkin of getting a watch for everyday use at the office. I have a Speedy Pro, a dress Maurice Lacroix and a Tissot T-touch Expert (...)




-My response may be biased by the fact that I've had a long and lasting love affair with the Speedmaster in its various incarnations, but IMHO there's hardly a watch as versatile as the Speedy Pro out there - whether you are going to the moon or to the opera, it looks just right.

That being said, that Tissot does a lovely job of showcasing what was great about '70s design without being over the top; if I were in the market for a casual auto now, this one would make the short list.


----------



## AxelCloris

The LG G Watch R, probably my current favorite smart watch (that will actually look close to the renders). The Kairos Hybrid watch renders were absolutely beautiful but it's a shame the watch won't end up being as nice as they've shown in the video clips. I'm hoping that Apple's offering is truly jaw dropping or I may end up trying to get one of these LG watches to work properly with iOS.


----------



## Szadzik

axelcloris said:


> The LG G Watch R, probably my current favorite smart watch (that will actually look close to the renders). The Kairos Hybrid watch renders were absolutely beautiful but it's a shame the watch won't end up being as nice as they've shown in the video clips. I'm hoping that Apple's offering is truly jaw dropping or I may end up trying to get one of these LG watches to work properly with iOS.


 
  
 Upcoming Smartwatches of good quality are the only reson I have not bought another watch yet. Hoping to see something nice from LG R, Asus Zenwatch and Moto 360.


----------



## jonathanjong

moedawg140 said:


> Everybody's budget is different. A person may want to spend up to a certain amount (for example $50) and call it a budget watch, whereas another person may have more money to put towards purchasing a more expensive watch and may not have a defined an ending 'budget' price. Even though I have multiple watches (posted on this thread), it doesn't mean I would be willing to automatically spend more on each watch, thus raising my budget limits in essence. I would go out on a limb (not going that far out) and say that $1,000 or $500 would not be seen as the budget limit on a watch for most people in this world. Not even $300. It would be more than likely around $30-$60. Some people want a great watch for around that price. And of course there are others who don't mind spending way more than that. Those people probably wouldn't call their watches budget though.



 


This is interesting. I think I tend to believe that there's a sweet spot that'll appeal to the interested layperson looking beyond a beginner unit. So, when someone asks for headphones recommendations, I tend to go for Grado SR60/80 (< $100) or a used Sennheiser HD25 (< $150). [The Grado choice is a bit idiosyncratic, seeing as most people start at SR60/80. But I happen to think that it's no bad place to end too.] When someone asks for fountain pen recommendations, I tend to advise them to pick up a refurbished Parker 51 (prices vary, but should be < $100) or Lamy 2000 (< $150) or Pelikan M200/205 (< $150); or, if they prefer Japanese nibs, a Pilot 92 (< $120) or Sailor 1911 (~$100). The theme, I think, i that they're all faithful workhorse models that will--with some luck and not an undue amount of abuse--basically last forever. They're not *fancy*--no top-tier flagships, no silver re-cables, no exquisite hand-painted casings, no shiny ebony--but they're well-designed objects all the same. Even if that design is the radioshack DIY look of the Grados.

Maybe that's what I'm looking for, then. A watch that'll serve me faithfully practically forever, and that exemplified good design. I'm tempted by the pricepoints of Kickstarter watches, but I am wary of how well they're made, and how difficult maintenance will be in the decades to come. I have an Issey Miyake 12, but strap-changing is a real pain in the ass, and the shiny chrome is going to deteriorate over time, and quickly. I guess I figured that if I go vintage, at least I'll know that the watch has withstood some life already, and is likely to go one for longer still. That is, it'll be a model with a track record. 

Perhaps this is nonsensical, but if there's no sweet spot, perhaps I should ask about the $100-$200 range, given that the pens and headphones I've listed here seem to be at that price. I mean, I spend considerably more on both kinds of objects, but I'm a hobbyist in those cases: not so for watches. As I say, I'm just looking for a watch or two that'll last me for decades to come. Thoughts?


----------



## Wokei

Been wearing this for the last 15 years ...Seiko Monster ..


----------



## moedawg140

jonathanjong said:


> This is interesting. I think I tend to believe that there's a sweet spot that'll appeal to the interested layperson looking beyond a beginner unit. So, when someone asks for headphones recommendations, I tend to go for Grado SR60/80 (< $100) or a used Sennheiser HD25 (< $150). [The Grado choice is a bit idiosyncratic, seeing as most people start at SR60/80. But I happen to think that it's no bad place to end too.] When someone asks for fountain pen recommendations, I tend to advise them to pick up a refurbished Parker 51 (prices vary, but should be < $100) or Lamy 2000 (< $150) or Pelikan M200/205 (< $150); or, if they prefer Japanese nibs, a Pilot 92 (< $120) or Sailor 1911 (~$100). The theme, I think, i that they're all faithful workhorse models that will--with some luck and not an undue amount of abuse--basically last forever. They're not *fancy*--no top-tier flagships, no silver re-cables, no exquisite hand-painted casings, no shiny ebony--but they're well-designed objects all the same. Even if that design is the radioshack DIY look of the Grados.
> 
> Maybe that's what I'm looking for, then. A watch that'll serve me faithfully practically forever, and that exemplified good design. I'm tempted by the pricepoints of Kickstarter watches, but I am wary of how well they're made, and how difficult maintenance will be in the decades to come. I have an Issey Miyake 12, but strap-changing is a real pain in the ass, and the shiny chrome is going to deteriorate over time, and quickly. I guess I figured that if I go vintage, at least I'll know that the watch has withstood some life already, and is likely to go one for longer still. That is, it'll be a model with a track record.
> 
> Perhaps this is nonsensical, but if there's no sweet spot, perhaps I should ask about the $100-$200 range, given that the pens and headphones I've listed here seem to be at that price. I mean, I spend considerably more on both kinds of objects, but I'm a hobbyist in those cases: not so for watches. As I say, I'm just looking for a watch or two that'll last me for decades to come. Thoughts?


 
  
 Very nice recommendations, but I don't know fountain pens very well.  My fiance does though, so maybe I'll ask her about the ones you posted...or just pick the one I think writes the best (ink doesn't clump up and such).
  
 As for a watch, I may be biased, but I love G-Shocks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You can never go wrong, and someone has some comment to say to you about it (usually positive).  They are tanks and are specifically designed to be dropped, banged, and even frozen if you are ever around snow or a walk-in freezer.  You can purchased them used online for very reasonable prices, and you can purchase the resin styles, or something as metallically extravagant as these (MT-G Series):


----------



## immtbiker

I went to buy a MTG, until I felt how heavy they really are!
  
 …and they aren't atomic solar. Their $300 watches offer so much more than the ~ $1K models.


----------



## immtbiker

My all time favorite watch and its almost doubled in price since I bought it!


----------



## moedawg140

immtbiker said:


> I went to buy a MTG, until I felt how heavy they really are!
> 
> …and they aren't atomic solar. Their $300 watches offer so much more than the ~ $1K models.




Yeah, they are more to fill a somewhat luxurious void. Maybe their next generation will be less hefty. The Rangeman (~$300) has all and more of the features that more expensive G-Shocks have.


----------



## Coq de Combat

moedawg140 said:


> I do have an electric blue G-Shock that is the Second Gen Bluetooth, so I can control my iPhone 5 with it, as I can get notifications when I get emails, link loss alert, music control functions, iPhone sync time, and lots of other little features.  Pretty cool stuff.  The next Gen Bluetooth G-Shock (already out in Japan) can do even more functions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I really, really like that blue color. It's awesome.
  
 Yeah, I don't know, I'm still afraid of counterfeit stuff and seeing as I'm probably more of the type to throw it in the bin with regret rather than mess and argue back and forth with some seller, I just figure I'd pay the few extra bucks for the peace of mind. Casios aren't the most expensive watches of the bunch, so what's a few extra dollars if I know I'm getting genuine stuff? It's just me though. 
  


immtbiker said:


> Interesting that Garmin uses the name "Fenix" and not "Phoenix" as a model name.
> 
> *Fenix* is a manufacturer of Grade A flashlights (I own 4 different types…go Flashlight-Fi!)


 
 Garmin is a french brand, so I reckon Fenix is the proper spelling in France. I know it is in Sweden and most germanic languages. The apostrophe though, I think it's just a design choice to look cool. 
  


axelcloris said:


> The LG G Watch R, probably my current favorite smart watch (that will actually look close to the renders). The Kairos Hybrid watch renders were absolutely beautiful but it's a shame the watch won't end up being as nice as they've shown in the video clips. I'm hoping that Apple's offering is truly jaw dropping or I may end up trying to get one of these LG watches to work properly with iOS.


 
 I wouldn't mess with Android watches for iOS. I really don't think there's any way for a layman to get it working properly without some serious hacking due to different protocols and such. In case you really want to do it though, I'd suggest learning how the Pebble works since it works for Androids and iOS devices.. or just wait until someone develops an app to talk to the LG watch since it's bluetooth and that's the fundamental common denominator to make it work. You could also just switch camps to Android... I have both an iPhone 5S and Samsung Note 2 -- the difference in usability is minor once you learn how to use them both. iOS has the best looking apps though, no doubt.
  


jonathanjong said:


> moedawg140 said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody's budget is different. A person may want to spend up to a certain amount (for example $50) and call it a budget watch, whereas another person may have more money to put towards purchasing a more expensive watch and may not have a defined an ending 'budget' price. Even though I have multiple watches (posted on this thread), it doesn't mean I would be willing to automatically spend more on each watch, thus raising my budget limits in essence. I would go out on a limb (not going that far out) and say that $1,000 or $500 would not be seen as the budget limit on a watch for most people in this world. Not even $300. It would be more than likely around $30-$60. Some people want a great watch for around that price. And of course there are others who don't mind spending way more than that. Those people probably wouldn't call their watches budget though.
> ...


 
 Have you looked at *Braun* watches? I think they might fit your bill. I'm no watch aficionado, but I've been keeping my eyes on watches for a while and I've heard nothing but good stuff about them, even from enthusiasts.


----------



## moedawg140

Thanks, @Coq De Combat.  I love the electric blue watch because there just are only a few G-Shocks models in that color and that particular color is exclusive to just about any other watch brand.
  
 As for counterfeit vs. legitimate watches (and items in general), I wouldn't necessarily correlate a lower price of an item to it possibly being a counterfeit.  The seller could want the item to move fast, and that could mean lowering the price significantly (there was a seller on Head-Fi who sold his Hugo for $900 used when it is originally sold ~$2,400-$2,500 new).  There is a chance of any item being sold on a black market, or an item being sold as new (and for full price) when in actuality it is reconditioned/refurbished - and as a result, the buyer more than likely wouldn't have a clue.  What I would suggest (and what I do when purchasing goods online) is research what the going rate is for the particular item on multiple websites as well as the manufacturer's website if you can, and know that if there is a huge gap regarding the MSRP and the sale/price of the item being sold, you can always ask questions to the seller, and check out their reviews and/or positive to negative feedback, and you can also pay with Paypal so if there are ever any discrepancies or issues, you can receive a refund.  Even though Casios aren't the most expensive around, saving $50 regarding a $200 Casio G-Shock (or any other item) is $50 saved, nonetheless.


----------



## rasmushorn

axelcloris said:


> The LG G Watch R, probably my current favorite smart watch (that will actually look close to the renders). The Kairos Hybrid watch renders were absolutely beautiful but it's a shame the watch won't end up being as nice as they've shown in the video clips. I'm hoping that Apple's offering is truly jaw dropping or I may end up trying to get one of these LG watches to work properly with iOS.


 
  
 Speaking of smart watches. I really like the Withings Activité:
  
 http://www.withings.com/activite/en-US
  
 I am not sure it is as "smart" as LG's but I love the design of the Withings.


----------



## AxelCloris

immtbiker said:


> My all time favorite watch and its almost doubled in price since I bought it!


 
  
 Absolutely gorgeous. You have fine taste in wrist wear.
  
 Speaking of tastes, I like a more subtle watch than the ones that have super busy faces. I know the G-Shocks are popular around here, is there one that has a more simple analog face without any digital readouts? I can't remember one that I've come across which suits my design preferences but I certainly respect their durability.


----------



## Wokei

szadzik said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am thinkin of getting a watch for everyday use at the office. I have a Speedy Pro, a dress Maurice Lacroix and a Tissot T-touch Expert, but want something casual in between T-Touch and the other watches. i have found a nice looking Tissot PR 516 GL Automatic.
> 
> What do you think of this watch?




Me dad have the same watch...lol...since the 70's


----------



## moedawg140

axelcloris said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. You have fine taste in wrist wear.
> 
> Speaking of tastes, I like a more subtle watch than the ones that have super busy faces. I know the G-Shocks are popular around here, is there one that has a more simple analog face without any digital readouts? I can't remember one that I've come across which suits my design preferences but I certainly respect their durability.


 
  
 Usually, it is the Aviation line of G-Shock that has the most digital-less readout watches in its arsenal.
  
 Here are a few of many, many G-Shocks that do not have a digital readout:
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



GPW-1000-1AJF:

  
 GW-4000-2AJF:

  
GWA1100R-4A:

  
 GAC110-1A:

  
 GWA1000FC-5A with other variation of colors:



  
 GAC100AC-2A:

  
 And for one of the most subtle digital readouts (small and negative display)...
 ...the GA200SPR-1A:



  
 What makes G-Shock so great is the multitude of styles that caters to most everyone's tastes.


----------



## Coq de Combat

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks, @Coq De Combat.  I love the electric blue watch because there just are only a few G-Shocks models in that color and that particular color is exclusive to just about any other watch brand.
> 
> As for counterfeit vs. legitimate watches (and items in general), I wouldn't necessarily correlate a lower price of an item to it possibly being a counterfeit.  The seller could want the item to move fast, and that could mean lowering the price significantly (there was a seller on Head-Fi who sold his Hugo for $900 used when it is originally sold ~$2,400-$2,500 new).  There is a chance of any item being sold on a black market, or an item being sold as new (and for full price) when in actuality it is reconditioned/refurbished - and as a result, the buyer more than likely wouldn't have a clue.  What I would suggest (and what I do when purchasing goods online) is research what the going rate is for the particular item on multiple websites as well as the manufacturer's website if you can, and know that if there is a huge gap regarding the MSRP and the sale/price of the item being sold, you can always ask questions to the seller, and check out their reviews and/or positive to negative feedback, and you can also pay with Paypal so if there are ever any discrepancies or issues, you can receive a refund.  Even though Casios aren't the most expensive around, saving $50 regarding a $200 Casio G-Shock (or any other item) is $50 saved, nonetheless.


 
 True, every dollar saved is money saved. How do you recognize counterfeit watches? From pictures?
  
 Also, I "accidently" just happened to order just one tiny piece of G-Shock to add to the list of the ones I'm waiting for:
  

  
 Next month (I really, really order more watches this pay month) I'd like to order a nice divers watch, just because they look so darned good. I can't say I dive a lot (nothing), but man do they look spectacular when done right. Something like the Seiko Black Monster...


----------



## Szadzik

wokei said:


> Me dad have the same watch...lol...since the 70's


 
  
 You no like it?


----------



## Wokei

szadzik said:


> You no like it?




The ironic thing is ....i intend save up and get the same watch as your pic ....he wore till the day he passed ...i'm still keeping it but i dont wear it .


----------



## moedawg140

coq de combat said:


> True, every dollar saved is money saved. How do you recognize counterfeit watches? From pictures?
> 
> Also, I "accidently" just happened to order just one tiny piece of G-Shock to add to the list of the ones I'm waiting for:
> 
> ...


 

 I can recognize a counterfeit G-Shock immediately through pictures, but the BAPE versions are much tougher to impossible to find out until you see it in person, because the legitimate BAPEs already look counterfeit to me.  Meaning, do not solely go by the pictures that are shown because they can just be posted from other websites.
  
 The best way in my opinion to find out if you are working with a counterfeit dealer is:
  
 1.  Ask questions if you have any concerns.
 2.  Request a new picture or pictures of the watch or item.  Use the properties (PC) and Mac equivalent to look at EXIF data if you can, to make sure they took the picture(s) they sent you recently.
 3.  If all else fails, you can request a refund, especially if you purchased the watch or item through PayPal.


----------



## KepinCemit

Hey all,
  
 Found this this thread via Wokei's siggy
  
 Thought I'd pop in and say hi to everyone. So hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Pic in spoiler = Ball Engineer Hydrocarbon Titanium AKA "Madcow" . Pic was taken 2 - 3 ago btw 
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Wokei

kepincemit said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Found this this thread via Wokei's siggy
> 
> ...




Very nice


----------



## Folex

Do people buy watches as a fashion statement or is it to tell time ? I ask this because it seems everyone looks at their cellphone for the time.


----------



## Wokei

For me...me still look at me watch...force of habit...


----------



## gelocks

folex said:


> Do people buy watches as a fashion statement or is it to tell time ? I ask this because it seems everyone looks at their cellphone for the time.


 
  
 Both.
 I need it for looking at the time but I also want it to look good, or cool, etc.
 I usually don't use my cell to look for the time UNLESS it's in the dark and the watch doesn't have tritium tubes nor backlight (i.e. G-shock).


----------



## moedawg140

folex said:


> Do people buy watches as a fashion statement or is it to tell time ? I ask this because it seems everyone looks at their cellphone for the time.




For me, it's both. I sometimes like to use the watch as a highlight of what I'm wearing as well (as I own enough colors of G-Shocks/watches to do so). I am aware that a lot of kids nowadays do not even wear a watch, and that's great. With that said, I still see kids with all types of watches on, so even though some kids don't wear them anymore, there are still enough kids and people as a whole purchasing watches (at least G-Shocks) so it is still fiscally relevant and profitable for companies to release new models. Also, the introduction of smartphone watches will bring in a new generation of technical watch aficionados.


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> For me...me still look at me watch...force of habit...


 
 I'm force of habit as well however at 58 years old a watch was almost like a right of passage because when I was a boy one of the big gifts that said you were turning into a young man was a nice watch from your parents. I always have my iPhone on me but when I want the time I automatically turn that wrist over


----------



## Folex

That answered my question. I have a couple of friends who are big into watches and they tell me about theirs and their passion makes me want to get one. Then I think about it and realize I'd never use it. My force of habit is to grab my phone and check the time that way. 
  
 If I were to get a watch it would have to be over the top and just look really cool, sorta like this.


----------



## moedawg140

folex said:


> That answered my question. I have a couple of friends who are big into watches and they tell me about theirs and their passion makes me want to get one. Then I think about it and realize I'd never use it. My force of habit is to grab my phone and check the time that way.
> 
> If I were to get a watch it would have to be over the top and just look really cool, sorta like this.




Intriguing. I also see Ferrari on the bottom of the watch. Also intriguing. The watch looks like the analog equivalent of The One watches. Take a look, you may like the unique designs: http://www.01theone.com/


----------



## PalJoey

After my last job, I have a slight, but hard-to-shift loathing of the telephone. Weird fringe-music obsessives mithering into your ear can put you off the technology, for some odd reason... So I only carry my mobile phone when I really need to.
  
 I don't shell out much on watches, and all but one of my very small collection are quartz mech. But with decent quartz mechanisms being cheaper, many watch companies are free to indulge in creative styling and there's some great-looking and imaginative stuff out there for not a huge outlay.
  
 Other people buy 'heirloom' watches, which I look at and covet, but I see the ones I buy as more like costume jewellery with a functional aspect. I have a couple of Skagens, a Daniel Wellington with NATO strap and a vintage-look Aeromatic. Nice-looking units all, but not remotely collectable.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

folex said:


> Do people buy watches as a fashion statement or is it to tell time ? I ask this because it seems everyone looks at their cellphone for the time.


 
  
 For me, it is a resounding neither.  I don't care about making a fashion statement and I don't need a $15,000 watch to tell, a $30 Timex will do a much better job.
  
 Buying a luxury watch is lot like buying a piece of art.  Do you buy it because it makes your wall less bland?  Not really.  You buy it because it says something to you.  It moves you.  It stirs an emotion in you.  
  
 For me, watches are the ultimate expression of the human hand.  A fine watch combines science, design, art and craftsmanship in a package that I take with me.  They are at the cutting edge of mechanical miniaturization.  
  
 I guess what I am saying is, if you are buying a Patek to tell time, you've miss the point.


----------



## Folex

bigfatpaulie said:


> For me, it is a resounding neither.  I don't care about making a fashion statement and I don't need a $15,000 watch to tell, a $30 Timex will do a much better job.
> 
> Buying a luxury watch is lot like buying a piece of art.  Do you buy it because it makes your wall less bland?  Not really.  You buy it because it says something to you.  It moves you.  It stirs an emotion in you.
> 
> ...


 
  
 So in other words I just don't get it. I see a watch and I think obsolete and asymmetric. I guess to each their own. I appreciate all the responses to my question.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

folex said:


> So in other words I just don't get it. I see a watch and I think obsolete and asymmetric. I guess to each their own. I appreciate all the responses to my question.


 
  
 If that's the way you feel then yes.  And that's okay.  I love scotch - other people think it tastes like jet fuel.  Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Folex

bigfatpaulie said:


> If that's the way you feel then yes.  And that's okay.  I love scotch - other people think it tastes like jet fuel.  Different strokes for different folks.


 
  
 Scotch is delicious so you'd be right sir


----------



## moedawg140

folex said:


> So in other words I just don't get it. I see a watch and I think obsolete and asymmetric. I guess to each their own. I appreciate all the responses to my question.




Obsolescence is in the eye of the beholder. As I said before, the introduction of smartphone watches (smartwatches) will entice a new generation of adopters. 

Asymmetric? Very true. This is why I have worn watches on both wrists at the same time a few times in my life. Definitely makes everything symmetrical!


----------



## PalJoey

folex said:


> Scotch is delicious so you'd be right sir


 

 Clynelish? Very nice, as is its half-brother Brora, if they still make it.


----------



## AxelCloris

bigfatpaulie said:


> For me, it is a resounding neither.  I don't care about making a fashion statement and I don't need a $15,000 watch to tell, a $30 Timex will do a much better job.
> 
> Buying a luxury watch is lot like buying a piece of art.  Do you buy it because it makes your wall less bland?  Not really.  You buy it because it says something to you.  It moves you.  It stirs an emotion in you.
> 
> ...




I agree with a lot of this. But I absolutely hate pulling my phone out of my pocket simply to check time. I wear a watch all of the time because my habit is to check my wrist even when it's naked. It's an annoying feeling to pull my phone out after having been denied the time from my wrist.

I too feel watches should speak to you. I don't buy anything that doesn't elicit some emotion from me. If it's too complicated, poorly designed or just plain ugly it will never be on my wrist.

There's a balance between simplicity and functionality in a watch. I love plain faced watches but they can't be expressionless. I also love chronograph watches as long as they add something and don't look out if place. A simple date window can do the job of month/day chrono but sometimes that style is enough to call for me to buy a specific watch.

A watch is art, no doubt about that. If you're buying it just for the "bling" factor then you're doing it wrong. It doesn't need to be flashy but it needs to pull your strings just enough.

[edit] Call me old fashioned on this, but I don't like digital readouts on my watches unless it's for a connected watch. The connected and "smart" watches that I like are either concepts or they aren't yet released. I love a good analog faced watch. I can glance quickly at the hands and know the time, no reading involved.


----------



## Folex

Clynelish is the rosetta stone of whiskey. Ppl who disliked whiskey liked it. Super smooth and packs an alcoholic punch. You can sip it and begin to feel good in no time. It also the primary flavor in jw gold


----------



## Folex

I had a fake rolex my friens got me from iraq while he was overseas in the military and i loved that watch because a friend got it for me. We called it a folex and for $15 best fake bling watch ever.


----------



## immtbiker

For motorcycle enthusiasts who are very wealthy. This uses motorcycle transmission theory. 
  
 I saw this on a Science Channel show, then I was in Westime on Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills and saw it in the real world.
  
 An incredible feat (sing with me, "The wheels on the watch go round and round…):


----------



## immtbiker

This ain't no smartphone. 
  
 …or…a big reason for the loving the hobby...


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> I'm force of habit as well however at 58 years old a watch was almost like a right of passage because when I was a boy one of the big gifts that said you were turning into a young man was a nice watch from your parents. I always have my iPhone on me but when I want the time I automatically turn that wrist over




Olskool ...getting a watch as kid means joining the grown up ....telling time will always be watch first ....


----------



## Folex

immtbiker said:


> For motorcycle enthusiasts who are very wealthy. This uses motorcycle transmission theory.
> 
> I saw this on a Science Channel show, then I was in Westime on Rodeo Drive in Beverly Hills and saw it in the real world.
> 
> An incredible feat (sing with me, "The wheels on the watch go round and round…):




  
 That watch I would wear on special nights. The ticking I think would be too much for all the time but would be a good conversation piece. You can physically see the function and how each part works together. On the rolex video above you see gears moving but it doesn't feel connected like the watch above.


----------



## theveterans

Not too passionate about watches but at least my average watch matches the color scheme of my laptop and my headphones 
  
https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3867/15100150005_4efe2ff377_o_d.jpg


----------



## AladdinSane

Here's an interesting new smart watch from Garmin. Definitely not an automatic.
  
Garmin Vivosmart


----------



## OddE

folex said:


> I had a fake rolex my friens got me from iraq while he was overseas in the military and i loved that watch because a friend got it for me. We called it a folex and for $15 best fake bling watch ever.




-I used to have an über-fake Datejust - what won me over was not the fact that the seller (A street vendor in Surabaya, Indonesia) assured me it was a "Genuine fake, Sir, best quality" buy rather that the logo on the dial spelled 'Roleks'. 

Whether it was to avoid copyright infringement claims or because of poor quality control, I don't know - but 'Roleks' it said, and I loved that piece of cheap fakery to bits...


----------



## Folex

odde said:


> -I used to have an über-fake Datejust - what won me over was not the fact that the seller (A street vendor in Surabaya, Indonesia) assured me it was a "Genuine fake, Sir, best quality" buy rather that the logo on the dial spelled 'Roleks'.
> 
> Whether it was to avoid copyright infringement claims or because of poor quality control, I don't know - but 'Roleks' it said, and I loved that piece of cheap fakery to bits...


 
  
 That's awesome. What made my folex even better was the charging mechanism worked. If you didn't put it on a tumbler it would lose the time. You could shake the watch and it made that little rattle noise and the time would work again.


----------



## Podster

immtbiker said:


> This ain't no smartphone.
> 
> …or…a big reason for the loving the hobby...




 Two awesome clips Immt, also why Omega and Rolex are two of the finest manufacturers producing some of the best available in timepieces
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm also with you and Alex on watch over a smartphone anytime, like Alex I must be drawn to a watch or have that visceral connection


----------



## gelocks

Just got my second Steinhart... The Apollon!


----------



## Folex

When I was a little kid this was the "it" watch. If you owned this watch you were cool. Almost tempted to buy it again.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Too  funny!  I had that very same watch.  I was never cool, though


----------



## PalJoey

When I was a lad, the watch to have was the very early LED digital ones, where you had to press a button to display the time... rubbish, they were.


----------



## Folex

Cheat on math test anyone ?


----------



## moedawg140

folex said:


> Cheat on math test anyone ?


 
 For the tests I've taken (where you are recorded and have to use an ID and palm scan to enter and leave the testing room), you have to take everything off except your clothes (including a watch) and put them in a locker.


----------



## Folex

moedawg140 said:


> For the tests I've taken (where you are recorded and have to use an ID and palm scan to enter and leave the testing room), you have to take everything off except your clothes (including a watch) and put them in a locker.


 
  
 haha i mean back in elementary school


----------



## moedawg140

folex said:


> haha i mean back in elementary school


 
 I understand.  Yeah, back in the day, those calculator watches were seen as pretty nerdy (at least where I lived), but nowadays they are a novelty of sorts, fashion statement even, as they even have gold versions on sale at American Apparel.


----------



## Szadzik

szadzik said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am thinkin of getting a watch for everyday use at the office. I have a Speedy Pro, a dress Maurice Lacroix and a Tissot T-touch Expert, but want something casual in between T-Touch and the other watches. i have found a nice looking Tissot PR 516 GL Automatic.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Order placed


----------



## Wokei

szadzik said:


> Order placed




Good for you....man...solid watch


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Good for you....man...solid watch


 
  
 How do you like your G-Shock Orange GX56?
  
 I purchased mine a few years back, and since then I haven't seen any more for sale at any brick and mortar store other than the one I found mine at.


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> How do you like your G-Shock Orange GX56?
> 
> I purchased mine a few years back, and since then I haven't seen any more for sale at any brick and mortar store other than the one I found mine at.






Solid watch...built like a tank...solar powered....automatic led display light turn on when in the dark when turn at 45 degree.....cool watch....


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Solid watch...built like a tank...solar powered....automatic led display light turn on when in the dark when turn at 45 degree.....cool watch....




My sentiments exactly! Are you looking at getting another G? Another one that is almost or just as rugged is the Rangeman series, albeit it does cost more, but has barometric, elevation and compass sensors with Multi Band 6 as well.


----------



## Wokei

Me current fav.....titanium and stainless steel of Citizen Ecozilla


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> My sentiments exactly! Are you looking at getting another G? Another one that is almost or just as rugged is the Rangeman series, albeit it does cost more, but has barometric, elevation and compass sensors with Multi Band 6 as well.




Me used to have extensive collection of colorful G Shock.....me like loud shocking color.....but seeing that in me arsenal of watches....mostly Seiko and Citizen diving automatic watches...haha.....too many watches....don't know which one to wear.....over time the plastic resin of G Shock become brittle and some gummy.....so now more into Protrek range.....heard from my regular seller....need to rinse those G Shock under cold tap water to prevent the plastic resin turning bad...


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Me used to have extensive collection of colorful G Shock.....me like loud shocking color.....but seeing that in me arsenal of watches....mostly Seiko and Citizen diving automatic watches...haha.....too many watches....don't know which one to wear.....over time the plastic resin of G Shock become brittle and some gummy.....so now more into Protrek range.....heard from my regular seller....need to rinse those G Shock under cold tap water to prevent the plastic resin turning bad...


 
  
 Yeah, haven't had any issues with the resin turning bad or changing colors, but I do not just leave them around in the open air.  I keep them in a plastic container and just pull one out based on my mood, as I have almost every color in the rainbow.  Can't wait to get one of the six gold colored G's that are coming out soon.


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Yeah, haven't had any issues with the resin turning bad or changing colors, but I do not just leave them around in the open air.  I keep them in a plastic container and just pull one out based on my mood, as I have almost every color in the rainbow.  Can't wait to get one of the six gold colored G's that are coming out soon.






Me days of crazy buying spree is over man ...but I can appreciate your desire for G Shock ...me was once like you .....lol


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Me days of crazy buying spree is over man ...but I can appreciate your desire for G Shock ...me was once like you .....lol


 
 LOL...interesting.  Yeah, I have slowed down my G buying as well.  I only get new ones if they are distinctly different.  Anyways, my money is going to books and tests these days.


----------



## Wokei

This is the watch me want to get or the black leather version ....


----------



## music_man

someone gifted me the ikepod mini hourglass today. I think because I wanted one but I couldn't understand why so expensive lol. it is also one with a custom color nano balls so I don't even know what they paid. just happy I didn't haha. seriously, it was a very nice gift indeed.
  
http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/2011/3/29/the-ikepod-hourglass-by-marc-newson-quite-possibly-the-coole.html
  
 in case someone does not know the relevance, ikepod is a watch manufacturer and the hourglass keeps time!


----------



## Wokei

music_man said:


> someone gifted me the ikepod mini hourglass today. I think because I wanted one but I couldn't understand why so expensive lol. it is also one with a custom color nano balls so I don't even know what they paid. just happy I didn't haha. seriously, it was a very nice gift indeed.
> 
> http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/2011/3/29/the-ikepod-hourglass-by-marc-newson-quite-possibly-the-coole.html
> 
> in case someone does not know the relevance, ikepod is a watch manufacturer and the hourglass keeps time!




Nice friend you have ...serius dolla !


----------



## AxelCloris

music_man said:


> someone gifted me the ikepod mini hourglass today. I think because I wanted one but I couldn't understand why so expensive lol. it is also one with a custom color nano balls so I don't even know what they paid. just happy I didn't haha. seriously, it was a very nice gift indeed.
> 
> http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/2011/3/29/the-ikepod-hourglass-by-marc-newson-quite-possibly-the-coole.html
> 
> in case someone does not know the relevance, ikepod is a watch manufacturer and the hourglass keeps time!


 
  
 Wow, that is strangely mesmerizing. I would stare at that all the time.


----------



## moedawg140

music_man said:


> someone gifted me the ikepod mini hourglass today. I think because I wanted one but I couldn't understand why so expensive lol. it is also one with a custom color nano balls so I don't even know what they paid. just happy I didn't haha. seriously, it was a very nice gift indeed.
> 
> http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/2011/3/29/the-ikepod-hourglass-by-marc-newson-quite-possibly-the-coole.html
> 
> in case someone does not know the relevance, ikepod is a watch manufacturer and the hourglass keeps time!


 
  
 That hourglass does look mighty nice.  I wouldn't even want to touch it if I knew what your friend paid for that hourglass.


----------



## Coq de Combat

So now I have:

Ga-1000 (my favorite thus far, by a wide margin)
Ga-100
G-7710
Gd-350 (awaiting delivery)
Gdf-100 (awaiting delivery)

What should I get when my next paycheck arrives? I love the gwa-1100 but it's too expensive, so I'll get it for my birfday in december.

I like the 5600's, 7900's and 8900's. I like all of the master of g models. 

Budgat around $250 perhaps and I don't mind mixing several watches. 

Give me suggestions


----------



## moedawg140

coq de combat said:


> So now I have:
> 
> Ga-1000 (my favorite thus far, by a wide margin)
> Ga-100
> ...




Pictures of your conquests? And...was the question directed towards me or anyone who reads the thread?


----------



## Coq de Combat

I





moedawg140 said:


> Pictures of your conquests? And...was the question directed towards me or anyone who reads the thread?



I've actually been taking pictues today:











Question was for everyone, but I was hoping you'd bite the bait!

Some of the pics aren't from today though. All were taken with my iPhone though.


----------



## moedawg140

Nice shots! I bite easier if you just quote me!  

To answer your question though, I would just get a Rangeman on sale, which would be around $250. Also, they have more colors to choose from now, so you should be able to find one that suits your wants and needs. Take a look at the Rangeman if you can, you may like it!


----------



## Coq de Combat

moedawg140 said:


> Nice shots! I bite easier if you just quote me!
> 
> To answer your question though, I would just get a Rangeman on sale, which would be around $250. Also, they have more colors to choose from now, so you should be able to find one that suits your wants and needs. Take a look at the Rangeman if you can, you may like it!



Thanks.

Yeah the Rangeman is already on my horizon. Seems like the best master of g out there.


----------



## moedawg140

coq de combat said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah the Rangeman is already on my horizon. Seems like the best master of g out there.




I believe that price-to-features ratio, the Rangeman is the cream of the crop when it comes to G-Shocks. This is excluding the < $200 Bluetooth watches, of course.


----------



## Coq de Combat

I received the GDF100 yesterday. By far my fav G-Shock yet. The comfort is superb, the size of the digits are perfect and the looks of it are terrific. The illumination is white too, so it's the easiest watch I have to read in the dark. The functions are normal Casio stuff, plus barometric pressure, altimeter and a thermometer. I don't know if I trust those things, and I probably shouldn't, but they're really nothing but fancy eye candy for me. Great, great watch.

Just ordered the 7900-1 as well. We'll see if I get the Rangeman after the 25th (salary) or not. I've spotted some mighty fine Wengers on sale as well, and truth be told, I'm a sucker for that Swiss army type watch like Wenger, Victorinox and so on. My Sector is getting a little lonely in the Swiss watch department.

One last thing: I've become more or less skeptic about solar watches due to the fact that I live in Sweden, which essentially means that we live in darkness during winters. Do solars pick up energy from indoor lights as well, or does it have to be the sun (uv?)? If so, I might just live in a bad spot (latitude wise) for solar watches...


----------



## gelocks

coq de combat said:


> Do solars pick up energy from indoor lights as well, or does it have to be the sun (uv?)? If so, I might just live in a bad spot (latitude wise) for solar watches...


 
  
 At least the G-shocks and Eco-Drives I have do... they take longer to "charge" with indoor lighting (especially the Citizen ones) but they do.


----------



## Coq de Combat

gelocks said:


> At least the G-shocks and Eco-Drives I have do... they take longer to "charge" with indoor lighting (especially the Citizen ones) but they do.



Ah, that's a good thing then. Now to decide between a Rangeman and a Wenger, or a Mudman (9300) AND a Wenger...


----------



## moedawg140

coq de combat said:


> Ah, that's a good thing then. Now to decide between a Rangeman and a Wenger, or a Mudman (9300) AND a Wenger...


 

 I never really loved the Mudmans because they are asymmetrical, but a Rangeman on sale would be a great buy.  As for charging indoors, yeah, it will charge, but not fast as being outside in the full sun.  Maybe a special sun light would help make the watch(es) charge faster. 
  
 Let us know what you get!


----------



## Coq de Combat

Apparently, in my sleeping pill haze, I ordered not only the G7900, but also the G9100 (the Gulfman) from ebay and some Singaporian seller. I had no recollection of it until I logged my bank. I suppose they don't have the same cancellation policy at ebay as they have on Amazon - so I guess I'm stuck with that particular purchase. No worries, just a bit of a meltdown from my wife is expected. It's okay, the 9400 vs Wenger debate is still up for the 25th this month. Luckily I am selling my Denon D2000 so these sleeping pill adventures on ebay and amazon aren't too damaging. Still, better start blocking certain sites after a certain time for me.
  
 Luckily I love G-Shocks and cheap headphones rather than Rolexes and Audezes.
  
 So, awaiting the arrival of:
  

  
 I love the color scheme of whitish grey, black and red. Can you tell?


----------



## Wokei

Coq de Combat....u had me rotfl...cheers


----------



## immtbiker

Apple Watch
  
​There, I said it (someone had to….this is the watch forum after all 





)


----------



## moedawg140

Yeah I can tell, Coq de Combat, whew!  I have yet to see a Gulfman worn out and about in the U.S. (Not regularly sold at the large department stores). 

Enjoy your watches!




immtbiker said:


> [COLOR=141414]Apple Watch[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=141414]​There, I said it (someone had to….this is the watch forum after all [/COLOR] )




It does look pretty snazzy. I guess we will get to find out for ourselves once the watch is available for us regular folk in the next upcoming months.


----------



## bhd812

immtbiker said:


> Apple Watch
> 
> ​There, I said it (someone had to….this is the watch forum after all
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Seems like a fun techy watch to buy if you're in the Apple Eco system already. Reminds me of my Tissot T-Touch, a geeky watch you can wear while working out or with a suit. For people who have more expensive watches already this could be something to wear when you don't want to mess up your better stuff which is what i plan on using this for. I love how all the tech blogs are ripping it for not being water proof, silly cats there is no watch that is water proof!


----------



## moedawg140

You may be right, but this video makes a pretty compelling argument. :bigsmile_face: 


[VIDEO]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xY_XfNbsHHM[/VIDEO]


----------



## immtbiker

bhd812 said:


> Seems like a fun techy watch to buy if you're in the Apple Eco system already. Reminds me of my Tissot T-Touch, a geeky watch you can wear while working out or with a suit. For people who have more expensive watches already this could be something to wear when you don't want to mess up your better stuff which is what i plan on using this for. I love how all the tech blogs are ripping it for not being water proof, silly cats there is no watch that is water proof!


 

 Beeeee-leeeee! How's it going'?


----------



## bhd812

moedawg140 said:


> You may be right, but this video makes a pretty compelling argument.


 
 Many watches can go down to crazy depth but nothing is waterproof, it will break at some point with pressure. I used to have a Breitling Seawolf that could do 10,000 ft. Never did that myself but i did jump out of a plane with it on and we both survived. 
  


immtbiker said:


> Beeeee-leeeee! How's it going'?


 
 Same stuff here. still loving the 112! i need a new strap though, wore all of the others out bad...haha How are you


----------



## immtbiker

I miss my Panerai PAM0112. Now I'm sporting a Marina Militaire knockoff.
  
 The Bell & Ross Hydromax allegedly goes down to 33,000 feet and it's still rated as being only water resistant!


----------



## moedawg140

I purchased 3 G-Shocks this weekend - 2 on eBay for a great deal (won 2 bidding auctions), as these particular models are not sold in the U.S. - yet at least.
  
 The third G is one that I have been wanting ever since I saw it on the interwebs a few months ago.  It is currently going for twice its price on auction sites, but I was able to find one at a department store at South Coast Plaza.  They call this...The Iron Man Watch:
  

  


Spoiler: More Photos of The Iron Man Watch (GA110CS-4A):


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140...very nice Ironman


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> @moedawg140...very nice Ironman


 
  
 Thanks, Wokei, I appreciate it.
  
 The other 2 that I won/bought are two gold variances.  I'll post pictures of those once I receive them.


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks, Wokei, I appreciate it.
> 
> The other 2 that I won/bought are two gold variances.  I'll post pictures of those once I receive them.




Me guess..you also have the one they called...Bumble Bee...? You must have


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Me guess..you also have the one they called...Bumble Bee...? You must have


 
  
 You _must_ mean this one?
  


Spoiler: G8900SC-1Y:






  
 No I don't.  This one is too common of a G Shock, and I didn't like the black bezel (even though I own a few black Gs), so I decided not to purchase it.


----------



## Coq de Combat

Got my GD350 today. What a beautiful watch. Really, it is. Stunning. It's on par with the GDF-100, if not better.


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> You _must_ mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This Bumble Bee ...Casio G-Shock GA-100A-9A


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> This Bumble Bee ...Casio G-Shock GA-100A-9A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh, that one!  Yeah, with that one, I felt that it wasn't special enough to add to my collection.  I do have a yellow G and a little darker yellow G that isn't sold in the U.S. though:


----------



## Coq de Combat

Wow, ironic. I'll tell you why.
  
 I told you that a meltdown from my wife was expected. I got one, she's divorcing me and kicked me out to the curb, and since I have like nowhere else to go, I'm quite literally homeless right about now. I've talked to my boss about it since I knew he had an extra appartment but it wasn't available. The way I understand it though, he's totally okay with me staying in the office for a while, so I don't have to sleep on a park bench. He was like "Homeless? Sleep in your office ***". He's actually quite fine with me and my mental disorder because he can relate I suppose,  and also because I _think _(NB: I _think_) he likes me on a much more personal level than just work wise and thinks I do a good job.
  
 Apparently according to my psychiatrist, my kind of people risk getting homeless and then die from drug overdoses or suicides or some crap. I think step one is achieved which is kind of ... funny in a ******* up way.
  
 Anyway, remember that I said it was ironic? Well, my recent watch purchases had apparently _nothing_ to do with it according to my wife, or ex-wife. Apparently, she was fine with the G-Shocks. That's effing ironic, and tragic.
  
 I used to think that it was just bullsh*t, but I'm starting to think that "hey, maybe there's some truth to it", maybe, _just maybe,_ mentally ill people are a burden to their surroundings.
  
 Now I'll go watch a movie on netflix or something.
  
 At least there is one thing positive coming out of this, and this is epic: I can connect my xbox to a projector in a three story high room when all the scientists have gone home. It'd be, literally, like playing xbox 360 in a movie theatre. That's epic.
  
 At first, I wanted to take all my things with me, but actually, I'm starting to think that I'm gonna give all those things to my kids. Even the xbox, the headphones, all that. Just keep some clothes and some g-shock for time keeping. My 4 year old daughter already got one of my watches that she found at home yesterday (she showed me on a hangouts video call). My son will love getting the iPad Mini and the xbox. They'll get the rest as well. I won't need any of it. Just stupid luxury that takes space, and yeah, if my kids or my ex-wife can enjoy it, all the better. Gave my Vaio to my ex-wife. She'll need it for her Facebooking and stuff I guess. I just need to do that one last epic journey on the xbox on the projector and the huge sound system.
  
 Don't know why I'm blabbering about it in the watch thread at all, to be honest, I guess I needed it out of my chest: yeah, I'm a homeless bipolar suicidal idiot with far too much going on at the moment.
  
 Netflix now. Also it's time for my medication. I hate taking like ten different pills every morning just to.. not mess up my life, yet I'm where I'm at. I mean, if those were meant to prevent this, then what's the ******* point, really?
  
 But hey, at least it wasn't the G-Shock.


----------



## Wokei

Coq de Combat..what a bummer...stay strong..cheers


----------



## moedawg140

@Coq de Combat.  I appreciate your candor and being open regarding the events of your life.  It was pretty messed up, and I felt very distraught just reading your post.  There are no amount of possessions in the world that mean anything, so I think it's great that you are giving your devices/headphones, and everything else you want to give away - to your kids.
  
 I had a very good friend of mine, who was a neighbor of mine, and even though he was around 20 years older than me, we had a couple of things in common: we both wrestled when we were in high school, and we both liked to play ping pong.  So, every few days we would meet,  play ping pong and talk wrestling from time to time.  As I started getting to know him better, I found out a lot more about him.  Even though he was a great guy, he did have issues, serious internal issues, and these issues were affecting his own self, which ultimately externally affected his two kids and his wife.  His wife wound up leaving him, and she left and took the kids because of the issues.  I tried to talk to him so he could get some help, but he did not listen.  I.........(tearing up)...was not able to save him.  I wish I could have done more.
  
 Please confide in anyone that you feel close to: friends, your psychiatrist, anyone.  If you feel that you are close enough to your boss, confide in your boss.  Have your friends/boss talk to you, have meetings, check up on you.  It's all about you and your kids.  The wife/ex-wife may come around in due time, but if not, at least you'll be better for it (especially if everything turns out okay on your end) in my humble opinion.
  
 I wish nothing but the best for you, sir.  Please do not hesitate and feel free to PM me if you ever want to talk.


----------



## SpudHarris

@Coq de Combat. Man, I feel for you.... You know, we are your family here. Vent away if it helps, we are here for you.


----------



## Wokei

spudharris said:


> @Coq de Combat
> . Man, I feel for you.... You know, we are your family here. Vent away if it helps, we are here for you.




++++++


----------



## Coq de Combat

Thanks guys. It really means a lot.


----------



## PalJoey

Best of luck, mate.


----------



## moedawg140

Hope everyone has a positive and uplifting week!  Take some time to relax, meditate and think about whatever makes you happy, and make sure to tell those in your life that mean the most to you that you love them.
  
 Much love!


----------



## Wokei




----------



## moedawg140

Is there a story behind that one, Wokei?  Looks rugged - like it could take a lickin' and keep on tickin'!


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Is there a story behind that one, Wokei?  Looks rugged - like it could take a lickin' and keep on tickin'!




Yup...dirty river...jungle...you name it...still rockin....


----------



## KepinCemit

Good looking Baby Tuna there Wokei ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
 EDIT :
 Does anyone else collect Seiko divers ?


----------



## Wokei

kepincemit said:


> Good looking Baby Tuna there Wokei !




Cuz the Tuna is overpriced imho ...lol


----------



## KepinCemit

wokei said:


> Cuz the Tuna is overpriced imho ...lol


 

 Was gonna post my seiko divers pic, but nevermind....


----------



## Podster

Wearing the old $99 magazine special today, for the price she has held up surprisingly well with a mystery movement
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL

 Zeitner Commando Chrono, I was a sucker for the fighter jet second hand
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## Wokei

kepincemit said:


> Was gonna post my seiko divers pic, but nevermind....




C'mon ...show and tell...lol



podster said:


> Wearing the old $99 magazine special today, for the price she has held up surprisingly well with a mystery movement:rolleyes:  LOL
> 
> 
> Zeitner Commando Chrono, I was a sucker for the fighter jet second hand
> ...




Me like the color...yellow rocks...me likey very much


----------



## Wokei

Me current fav..Citizen Ecozilla.but me called it..Godzeyzilla...This is the stainless steel version...also have the titanium version....sick ...lol


----------



## SpudHarris

kepincemit said:


> Does anyone else collect Seiko divers ?


 
  
 I've got three or four. I'll dig out some pics or take some more later....


----------



## Wokei

spudharris said:


> I've got three or four. I'll dig out some pics or take some more later....




Me collect Seiko divers....have 8 ...lol..sick I know


----------



## Podster

THX Wokie, the color is what originally drew me in. I think I was reading an issue of car & driver and this was advertised on a page as I was flipping through it and I said heck it looks worth $99. I read up on them and most in the know said they are probably worth $100 retail but that as advertised retail value of around $700 was just a marketing ploy so I feel good about my purchase based on the looks, case build and surprisingly it's ability so far to keep fairly accurate time without losing any or fluctuating all over the place.


----------



## Wokei

Another of me fav...Alba Stingray...the blue color is just beautiful with sting ray imprint on the face...sick..I know..


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Another of me fav...Alba Stingray...the blue color is just beautiful with sting ray imprint on the face...sick..I know..


 
 Nice, my Alba of choice is Jessica


----------



## Wokei

Podster...good call...how bout this...yummy yummy...boo yeah


----------



## Podster

Cute, is that a drifting course behind her?


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Cute, is that a drifting course behind her?




Yes...if you get me drift...haha..lol..


----------



## moedawg140

I like the blue of the Alba Stingray, very nice. The drifting course "attendant" is a bonus though, thanks for that!

So I wound up getting 3 of the 6 G-Shock gold watches (different hues) this weekend. In the wild, they were a hit...I wonder if this crowd would like them though? :bigsmile_face:


----------



## musicman59

podster said:


> Cute, is that a drifting course behind her?


 
 What, what.... I didn't see anything behind her!!


----------



## Podster

musicman59 said:


> What, what.... I didn't see anything behind her!!


 
 Exactly, I was smitten with that little kiss she leans in and gives
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But after being mesmerized by her for about 5 minutes I looked at the backdrop which appears to be something akin to a Drifting Course, Wokie really teased us by cutting the sweetheart to her right (our left) out of the gif
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## PalJoey

Ahh, Japanese pit girls...


----------



## SpudHarris

My new addition....

My third Christopher Ward timepiece. Not overly cheap but still amazing value for a 1000m Automatic Chronometer.


----------



## Wokei

spudharris said:


> My new addition....
> 
> My third Christopher Ward timepiece. Not overly cheap but still amazing value for a 1000m Automatic Chronometer.




Woooo...very nice ...how much dolla is that ? Me likey 

Here is another of me Seiko Diver


----------



## moedawg140

Alright members and lurkers, here are a couple of watches I took a look at today, and I am aware that the higher priced ones are very hard to come by at brick and mortar stores in the U.S. (All pictures are taken with my new iPhone 6 (Space Gray, 128 GB):
  
 


Spoiler: G-Shock Pictures Galore!



GWN1000-9A ($500): 
  

  
  
GPW1000-4A ($950): 
  

  

  
MTGS1000BD-1 ($1,000): 
  
 Pictured below is one of the gold G-Shock watches I purchased - this first one I'm showing was picked 3rd place out of the 3 by my fiancé.
  
GA300GD-9A ($180):

  

  



  
  
 The other 2 will be introduced at a later time...just because.


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> @moedawg140


 
  
 Oh, you got that right, buddy!


----------



## gelocks

@moedawg140 are those G-shock's huge? Or do you have tiny wrists?!?!


----------



## moedawg140

gelocks said:


> @moedawg140
> are those G-shock's huge? Or do you have tiny wrists?!?!




Since I assume you have not seen these newest G-Shocks in person, I encourage you to take a look at my watches album to see G-Shocks that you have seen in person (for example the 6900 series {http://gshock.com/watches/Limited/DW6930BS-8}), compare them to how they look on my wrist to what they would look like on yours or other persons, then make your determination if I have "tiny wrists" that way. 

All of the Gs I posted today (in my time zone anyways) would be classified as XL watches.


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> @moedawg140


 
 Man would I love to box with her
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Another beauty Wokie, never knew the G-Shock's were that expensive
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A lot of love for them around here though


----------



## gelocks

moedawg140 said:


> Since I assume you have not seen these newest G-Shocks in person, I encourage you to take a look at my watches album to see G-Shocks that you have seen in person (for example the 6900 series {http://gshock.com/watches/Limited/DW6930BS-8}), compare them to how they look on my wrist to what they would look like on yours or other persons, then make your determination if I have "tiny wrists" that way.
> 
> All of the Gs I posted today (in my time zone anyways) would be classified as XL watches.


 
  
 Yup, you assumed correctly (the only way I get to see G-shocks in person is if I buy them... lol ).
 And yeah, I saw your album but the only wrist shots I saw were the ones you posted yesterday so, no way to compare. But those new ones look huge which is why I asked. What are their measurements lug2lug?!?


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Man would I love to box with her:rolleyes:  Another beauty Wokie, never knew the G-Shock's were that expensive  A lot of love for them around here though




Me luv the ladies more..lol


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Me luv the ladies more..lol


 
 Your priorities are intact, might I add you do an outstanding job of picking them as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OK, enough thread jacking, onward thru the fog or crystal in for this thread
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 To this day the best watch I've ever owned, $187.50 in 1988 and still runs like a top.


----------



## moedawg140

gelocks said:


> Yup, you assumed correctly (the only way I get to see G-shocks in person is if I buy them... lol ).
> And yeah, I saw your album but the only wrist shots I saw were the ones you posted yesterday so, no way to compare. But those new ones look huge which is why I asked. What are their measurements lug2lug?!?




So you saw the album, I provided the link that shows a common G-Shock and you still could not compare? I'm not following/understanding you at all. 

I understand you believe the watches I posted look big, as I stated they are classified as XL (extra large) watches. If you want measurements of the watches, the fastest and most accurate way you can find out is to Google search the model numbers I posted, and you'll be able to find the most accurate measurements.


----------



## SpudHarris

Another pic but on the wrist this time.



I'll nip upstairs and snap some pics of the Seiko's


----------



## gelocks

moedawg140 said:


> So you saw the album, I provided the link that shows a common G-Shock and you still could not compare? I'm not following/understanding you at all.


 
  
 When you said to look at your album I thought you had more wrist shots with some of your other G-Shocks in your collection! It's quite difficult (to me at least) to judge the size of those XLs against the ones I have (or the rest of your collection) if no apples to apples comparison is there. So I thought you had more shots with your Gshocks other than the XLs to see how they compare on YOUR wrist.
  
 Anyway, just checked info,
  
 For GWN1000-9A, Size of Case:  44.9 x *55.8* x 16.2mm
 For GPW1000-4A, 66.0 x* 56.0* x 18.8mm.
 For MTGS1000BD-1, Size of case: 58.6 × *53.5* × 15.5 mm
 For GA300GD-9A, Size of case: 55.1 × *52.2* × 16.5 mm
  
 The 9000 series I believe it's 53 x *50 *x 16, so yeah, lug to lug for all of these is definitely on the large side (especially the first two. I'm wondering if my Deep Blue watches are 55... I do think that my Steinhart Apollon also reaches 56mm lug to lug, so these first two G-shocks would fit borderline for my wrists -- lugs do "come out" of your wrist by a bit which made me ask if you had "tiny" wrist for said watches... I'm guessing 6.5 - 6.7?)
  
  
 Thanks.


----------



## SpudHarris

My Seiko Divers. Three different movements, Automatic, Kinetic and Quartz...


----------



## moedawg140

gelocks said:


> When you said to look at your album I thought you had more wrist shots with some of your other G-Shocks in your collection! It's quite difficult (to me at least) to judge the size of those XLs against the ones I have (or the rest of your collection) if no apples to apples comparison is there. So I thought you had more shots with your Gshocks other than the XLs to see how they compare on YOUR wrist.
> 
> Anyway, just checked info,
> 
> ...




Ah okay. Well no worries either way. But all of these watches are not just large, but heavy as well (aside from the gold one). They feel substantial to the touch, and feel more for a lack of a better word, 'dense' than most other watches. If you have ever tried the 6900 series watches, these ones are bigger, but weigh more as well. If you have smaller wrists, these watches may not be for you. If you are able to wear any of the GX-56's (king of G-Shock, my orange one) without any issues, you can wear any of the huge G-Shocks without much trouble. You can usually find the GX-56 in black at most places, so that will be a great way to determine if the larger G-Shocks are right for you. Good luck!


----------



## SpudHarris

gelocks said:


> Anyway, just checked info,
> 
> For GWN1000-9A, Size of Case:  44.9 x *55.8* x 16.2mm
> For GPW1000-4A, 66.0 x *56.0* x 18.8mm.
> ...




Wow, those are huge.

I like a big watch but I don't have any that size. I might dip my toe in the G Shock water....

This is the one I will probably go for.


----------



## PalJoey

Those G-Shocks are too chunky for my taste, but I like the way they go for variety and collectability. Do they ever do ranges with guest designers or artists coming up with their own ideas? Something like the BMW 'Art Cars' project, only with watches - http://www.bmwdrives.com/bmw-artcars.php


----------



## moedawg140

spudharris said:


> Wow, those are huge.
> 
> I like a big watch but I don't have any that size. I might dip my toe in the G Shock water....
> 
> This is the one I will probably go for.




Have you tried that one on yet? If you are starting off with G-Shocks, going straight to the MTG may be a little daunting as it is very heavy and large on the wrist. 




paljoey said:


> Those G-Shocks are too chunky for my taste, but I like the way they go for variety and collectability. Do they ever do ranges with guest designers or artists coming up with their own ideas? Something like the BMW 'Art Cars' project, only with watches - http://www.bmwdrives.com/bmw-artcars.php




G-Shock has probably more collaborations with artists, professional athletes, etc. than any other watch brand. These limited edition watches are worth more on eBay than their regular watch counterparts. 

The watches I posted are large, but there are smaller watches that they make, which are the Baby G line. Or you can always go for the tried and true 6900 series, which aren't that large and have hundreds to thousands of colors and internal technologies to choose from. For reference, here is one I have - this is a Louie Vito (pro snowboarder) limited edition G-Shock:


GLS8900LV-2:


----------



## gelocks

moedawg140 said:


> Ah okay. Well no worries either way. But all of these watches are not just large, but heavy as well (aside from the gold one). They feel substantial to the touch, and feel more for a lack of a better word, 'dense' than most other watches. If you have ever tried the 6900 series watches, these ones are bigger, but weigh more as well. If you have smaller wrists, these watches may not be for you. If you are able to wear any of the GX-56's (king of G-Shock, my orange one) without any issues, you can wear any of the huge G-Shocks without much trouble. You can usually find the GX-56 in black at most places, so that will be a great way to determine if the larger G-Shocks are right for you. Good luck!


 
  
 Yeah, I currently own a 6900-1 (53.2 x 50.0  x 17.7mm / 63g) and a GW3000B-1A (52.5 x 49.8 x 15.5mm / 74g) and they fit alright. Seeing that I have 55mm l2l watches with both Steinhart (Aviation and Apollon), I might try one of those XL ones just for the heck of it! 
  
  
 Thanks.


----------



## moedawg140

gelocks said:


> Yeah, I currently own a 6900-1 (53.2 x 50.0  x 17.7mm / 63g) and a GW3000B-1A (52.5 x 49.8 x 15.5mm / 74g) and they fit alright. Seeing that I have 55mm l2l watches with both Steinhart (Aviation and Apollon), I might try one of those XL ones just for the heck of it!
> 
> 
> Thanks.




No worries. Macy's has the most styles (in the U.S) to choose from, with Nordstrom and Bloomingdales following suit. Hopefully you'll be able to find one that's best for you. Make sure to post it on here if you can. Thanks.


----------



## gelocks

And speaking of big ass watches, this is what I wore today!  
 I think it's similar (lug to lug) to the XL G-Shocks in size.
 For some reason, I love Deep Blue watches. If I had more funds I would definitely buy more! (Have 2 at the moment)


----------



## moedawg140

gelocks said:


> And speaking of big ass watches, this is what I wore today!
> I think it's similar (lug to lug) to the XL G-Shocks in size.
> For some reason, I love Deep Blue watches. If I had more funds I would definitely buy more! (Have 2 at the moment)


 
  
 Nice and circular!  Does the position of the crown impede movement of your wrists at all?


----------



## gelocks

Since the watch's height is quite decent, neither the pressure release valve nor the crown get in the way of the wrist. Of course, I don't do much (I mostly work in front of a computer sitting down ), it would probably get in the way but I can tell you that I can do push ups with the watch on my wrist and the crown doesn't bother me at all. So definitely a win.
  
 And word of advice, if anyone is trying to save $$$, *DON'T GO TO watchrecon!!!*


----------



## GloryUprising

Watch One - Daily Driver.
  

  
 Watch Two.
  

  
 I never thought I'd ever buy another quartz/battery watch again....


----------



## Wokei

GloryUprising.......that Seiko Velatura Direct Drive ...amazing movement .....me likey very much ...on me wish list ...lol


----------



## Podster

Both of those are awesome pieces Glory
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have been so tempted to buy one of those Moto 360's myself but $320 to $360 is a big hit for daddy's wallet right now


----------



## Blurr

gloryuprising said:


> Watch One - Daily Driver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have this velatura in rose gold as well the black version and also the quartz diver in the same serie, currently wearing the diver as rubber straps are crapping out on me, going to order replacement soon, probably going to be steel bracelet. 

Pictures I posted a while ago.


----------



## moedawg140

Alright, ladies and gentlemen!  Here is the 2nd of 3 Gold G-Shocks, this one was rated #2 of the 3 that I currently own:
  
GDX6900GD-9:  

  
 [size=12.7272720336914px][/size]


----------



## GloryUprising

podster said:


> Both of those are awesome pieces Glory:bigsmile_face:  I have been so tempted to buy one of those Moto 360's myself but $320 to $360 is a big hit for daddy's wallet right now




The 360 should only be $250 msrp the vendors on amazon are charging a premium due to supply rush at the moment. 

My velatura was an engagement present from my father in law... Yes I got awesome in laws!


----------



## zilch0md

moedawg140 said:


> Alright, ladies and gentlemen!  Here is the 2nd of 3 Gold G-Shocks, this one was rated #2 of the 3 that I currently own:
> 
> GDX6900GD-9:
> 
> ...


 
  
 GLING!


----------



## moedawg140

zilch0md said:


> GLING!



Right? Nice word choice! The best is yet to come!


----------



## ydolm

I almost thought there's no "your watches" thread here... hope I'm not the only person here who's into manual/automatic watches.
 Here's mine:


----------



## moedawg140

ydolm said:


> I almost thought there's no "your watches" thread here... hope I'm not the only person here who's into manual/automatic watches.
> Here's mine:


 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






>


 
  


  
 Nice watch.  No, most people on this thread like manual and/or automatic watches, as people like me (G-Shock wearer/purchaser) are in the minority in this thread as a whole.


----------



## SpudHarris

A rep took me to the garage to pick my repaired car the other day and he was wearing one of these. Man it's a beauty in the flesh, a real eye catcher. He let me have a nice long look and I was sold.... Almost funded but the wait is killing me.

It's the 98B213


----------



## moedawg140

spudharris said:


> A rep took me to the garage to pick my repaired car the other day and he was wearing one of these. Man it's a beauty in the flesh, a real eye catcher. He let me have a nice long look and I was sold.... Almost funded but the wait is killing me.


 
  
 I like that - looks like rose gold.  When I wore my new rose gold G around, oh man, the ladies were going crazy!


----------



## SpudHarris

It arrived today and it's a beauty...


----------



## Podster

spudharris said:


> A rep took me to the garage to pick my repaired car the other day and he was wearing one of these. Man it's a beauty in the flesh, a real eye catcher. He let me have a nice long look and I was sold.... Almost funded but the wait is killing me.
> 
> It's the 98B213


 
 Ah Sweet Spud, supposed to be good for within a second per year with the three point quartz crystal. Looks great on your arm and these marketing pictures do it no justice!


----------



## SpudHarris

podster said:


> Ah Sweet Spud, supposed to be good for within a second per year with the three point quartz crystal. Looks great on your arm and these marketing pictures do it no justice!




Cheers Podster..

This is easily the biggest watch I have. I don't have a small wrist or hand but you can see it looks nice and chunky still. I had to remove the maximum amount of links also, it's not a shrinking violet, it will be noticed :biggrin:


----------



## immtbiker

This might be my next watch.
  
 So clean, so elegant...


----------



## Podster

Indeed it is Imtbkr, is that a Titanium?


----------



## Lieon

On the wrist this weekend. Lovely 3D dial


----------



## bigfatpaulie

lieon said:


> On the wrist this weekend. Lovely 3D dial


 
  
  
 Love the JLC MCC.  It's almost a shame in B+W because it some of the nicest red accents of any watch around.  It's a big watch, though.


----------



## gelocks

Looks beautiful!


----------



## vertical

Received this watch as a gift while doing business with DaimlerChrysler Aerospace in Stuttgart, Germany (before the 2 firms parted ways). 
  

  
 Great technology and good people to do business with BTW...


----------



## immtbiker

Do you know who makes that watch?


----------



## vertical

immtbiker said:


> Do you know who makes that watch?


 
  
 Nope. I checked the back. Nothing other than that it's stainless steel and 3 ATM water resistant...


----------



## WHertz

Just for the records...I don't wear watches anymore since (at least) ten years. I don't need a wrist watch...I feel raped by devices telling me the time. They are everywhere... And I have my own time, pace and rhythm built in.
  
 Most of the time I don't even need an alarm clock...just because I'm awake everyday at roughly the same time (5 am, that is) naturally...because I'm used to it. Works.


----------



## immtbiker

...and you're telling us this because...???


----------



## tackytiger

I'm very fond of my watch;


----------



## Brimstone

Omega Planet Ocean
  
  

 Marathon JSAR II


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Nice PO!


----------



## xedjflowx

you know it................


----------



## Szadzik

xedjflowx said:


> you know it................
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
 It looks great in this render, but when I looked it up online, found it to be a cheapo that will look horrible in person. A shame as I love the design.


----------



## Podster

brimstone said:


> Omega Planet Ocean
> 
> 
> 
> Marathon JSAR II


 
 Two gorgeous timepieces Brimstone
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Nice Braun Tacky, uncluttered yet elegant. I'm actually partial to the white face model in this particular piece


----------



## shane55

immtbiker said:


> ...and you're telling us this because...???


 
  
 My thoughts 'xactly.


----------



## Podster

shane55 said:


> My thoughts 'xactly.


 
 I'm thinking they need to add a thumbs down reputation button for totally useless post, all things being fair and all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 At minimum a Whack emoticon


----------



## Wokei

This will do...imho


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> This will do...imho


 
 Now you know I much prefer the cute car show girl gif's


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Now you know I much prefer the cute car show girl gif's:wink_face:






U happy...lol


----------



## Podster

I can always count on you Wokie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 OK, back on topic my 27 year old TAG Formula 1 which as mentioned before works flawlessly to this day


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> I can always count on you Wokie:wink_face:
> 
> OK, back on topic my 27 year old TAG Formula 1 which as mentioned before works flawlessly to this day:bigsmile_face:




Aaah...Me first watch...but mine was black....too bad got stolen


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Aaah...Me first watch...but mine was black....too bad got stolen


 
 I bought two additional bands (one black and one yellow) so I could give it that Rasta spin way before the Rasta colors were so popular
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus I have replacement bands however these have held up to the test of time and some punishment


----------



## xedjflowx

szadzik said:


> It looks great in this render, but when I looked it up online, found it to be a cheapo that will look horrible in person. A shame as I love the design.


 
 yeah i got it as a joke for my brother. its like 3 dollars after shipping on ebay


----------



## shane55

> Originally Posted by *Podster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, back on topic my 27 year old TAG Formula 1 which as mentioned before works flawlessly to this day


 
  
 Yup, got one of them too...
 It's my wife's, and stopped using it only because the crystal was so scratched, she couldn't read the time. But it worked just fine.
  
 Mega-beater.


----------



## sharkz

I've seen a few Planet Oceans posted lately. What are the owner's thoughts on them? I'm looking at getting either a PO or a Seamaster 300 Master as a wedding gift from my fiance. Although I love the looks of the 300 Master, I think the PO may be a better watch and for several thousand dollars less.
  
 I do also love those Formula 1's. If I could find one of them cheap, I would love one as an everyday watch.


----------



## Podster

shane55 said:


> Yup, got one of them too...
> It's my wife's, and stopped using it only because the crystal was so scratched, she couldn't read the time. But it worked just fine.
> 
> Mega-beater.


 
 Nice, just like mine. All the numerals are worn off the bezel ring! You know a jeweler can polish that crystal back up to picture window clear
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 27 years ago when my wrist was possibly (that's a big possibly) smaller it did not look so small on my wrist but it is my smallest faced diver now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As the Feat's would say "There's a fat man in the bathtub..................with the Blues"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## SpudHarris

I love mine


----------



## Podster

Good looking Omega Spud


----------



## moedawg140

This is the third Gold G-Shock series watch I purchased, which was chosen as #1 from my fiancé of the three Gold series watches I purchased. I have since purchased a 4th Gold series watch (I guess I like gold and the fact that this is the first time G-Shock has come out with the Gold series). 

Without further ado, onto the pics:







Three of the four together (the fourth will be shown at a later time):


----------



## immtbiker

Originally Posted by *sharkz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 I've seen a few Planet Oceans posted lately. What are the owner's thoughts on them? I'm looking at getting either a PO or a Seamaster 300 Master as a wedding gift from my fiance. Although I love the looks of the 300 Master, I think the PO may be a better watch and for several thousand dollars less.
  
 I do also love those Formula 1's. If I could find one of them cheap, I would love one as an everyday watch.
  
 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  
 I would definitely say that it's in my top 4. Hard to beat my Submariner, but it's a toss up. I love them equally. 
  
 They are all my children….


----------



## Brimstone

sharkz said:


> I've seen a few Planet Oceans posted lately. What are the owner's thoughts on them? I'm looking at getting either a PO or a Seamaster 300 Master as a wedding gift from my fiance. Although I love the looks of the 300 Master, I think the PO may be a better watch and for several thousand dollars less.
> 
> I do also love those Formula 1's. If I could find one of them cheap, I would love one as an everyday watch.


 

 I have owned a lot of watches over the past few years and the only two that have lasted are the Omega Planet Ocean and the Rolex Submariner, but the Planet Ocean is my favorite.  I like the older 2500 style better than the new 8500 solely due to the thickness.  The 8500 PO is an awesome watch, but I like the thinner 2500.  Mine is about ten years old, never serviced and will gain 2-3 seconds a week.
  
 edit: pic thread


----------



## shane55

podster said:


> Nice, just like mine. All the numerals are worn off the bezel ring! You know a jeweler can polish that crystal back up to picture window clear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I hear you moan...


----------



## dclaz

Very nice.


----------



## sharkz

Thanks for the responses guys. I love the Subs too, but there is just something about them and their reputation that I can't get over at this point in my life. As a young professional, I feel like there is a sort of stigma against them ("Oh, you have a Rolex?"). I think I am going have to get to an Omega store soon to try some things on.


----------



## funkymonkcp

Ohhh, a watch thread!
  
 Bremont is the end all be all of watch brands for me. Their watches are high tech and sleek but not blingy and just the right size at 43mm. I have six of them. My family and friends think I am crazy because I was going to get a new car but instead got six Bremont watches. Here is an album I uploaded a while ago. I have many better pictures but these are the ones online I could find. I also own a 1989 Rolex Submariner no date that my father gave me.
  
  

  
  
  
 Various pics below.
  


Spoiler: Many More


----------



## Podster

funkymonkcp said:


> Ohhh, a watch thread!
> 
> Bremont is the end all be all of watch brands for me. Their watches are high tech and sleek but not blingy and just the right size at 43mm. I have six of them. My family and friends think I am crazy because I was going to get a new car but instead got six Bremont watches. Here is an album I uploaded a while ago. I have many better pictures but these are the ones online I could find. I also own a 1989 Rolex Submariner no date that my father gave me.
> 
> ...


 
 Man, the Bremont's are well out of my league, the Wright Flyer is $18,000 pounds
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't imagine what you have tied up in those 6 beautiful watches


----------



## bhd812

sharkz said:


> Thanks for the responses guys. I love the Subs too, but there is just something about them and their reputation that I can't get over at this point in my life. As a young professional, I feel like there is a sort of stigma against them ("Oh, you have a Rolex?"). I think I am going have to get to an Omega store soon to try some things on.


 
 I don't think you understand Rolex. Comparing the Omega and Rolex, Rolex is what Omega pretends to be. Omega makes nice watches but so does any other brand really, what stands out between brands is their true value over time. Rolex you can easily get what you paid for later on, Omega you will lose a good deal. Their are three different watches in the world. Real Watches are from a long true historic brand that their lowest priced piece starts in about $22k of what you actually will pay after discounts. Good example are A&S or Patek. the second type of Watch is the Decent stuff where you have to have a truly historic brand with an entry at about $6k for their lowest piece after discounts. Rolex is one of the more famed brands in this Segment. The third type of Watch is just regular Watches, This can be any brand not in the previous two areas. Tag, Mavado, Zenith, Omega, Breitling, Seiko, Casio, are all in this category. They all will lose a good deal on what you paid because in time (pun intended) these pieces are worthless and when buying a watch it is the value in time is what separates one from another. The planet ocean won't be worth anything remotely close to what you paid in 2 years, 5 years, 10 years..but that Rolex will be. of course their are a few tiny exceptions to this, The Omega Speedmaster classic is a true classic piece, Breitling Navitimer is another. 
  
 Buy the Rolex if you want a decent watch for the price, if not just buy a Casio G-shock or a cheap Tissot or Sieko. Don't buy a watch who pretends to be something it is not and never will be.


----------



## funkymonkcp

podster said:


> Man, the Bremont's are well out of my league, the Wright Flyer is $18,000 pounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I never went for any of the special edition watches. The SP-120 is one I would have loved but the special editions are far too much for me to spend at one time. And yeah, I will be paying off these watches probably until I'm 35. I regret nothing though!


----------



## MedMan

Any opinions on digital watches? Future integration of iWatch with other apple devices seems pretty tempting


----------



## PalJoey

bhd812 said:


> I don't think you understand Rolex. Comparing the Omega and Rolex, Rolex is what Omega pretends to be. Omega makes nice watches but so does any other brand really, what stands out between brands is their true value over time. Rolex you can easily get what you paid for later on, Omega you will lose a good deal. Their are three different watches in the world. Real Watches are from a long true historic brand that their lowest priced piece starts in about $22k of what you actually will pay after discounts. Good example are A&S or Patek. the second type of Watch is the Decent stuff where you have to have a truly historic brand with an entry at about $6k for their lowest piece after discounts. Rolex is one of the more famed brands in this Segment. The third type of Watch is just regular Watches, This can be any brand not in the previous two areas. Tag, Mavado, Zenith, Omega, Breitling, Seiko, Casio, are all in this category. They all will lose a good deal on what you paid because in time (pun intended) these pieces are worthless and when buying a watch it is the value in time is what separates one from another. The planet ocean won't be worth anything remotely close to what you paid in 2 years, 5 years, 10 years..but that Rolex will be. of course their are a few tiny exceptions to this, The Omega Speedmaster classic is a true classic piece, Breitling Navitimer is another.
> 
> Buy the Rolex if you want a decent watch for the price, if not just buy a Casio G-shock or a cheap Tissot or Sieko. Don't buy a watch who pretends to be something it is not and never will be.


 
 The image of Rolex suffers by its association in recent years with the oafish bling set and conspicuous consumption in general. I don't know if Rolex actively encouraged this with their marketing, but it detracts from the quality of the watches themselves.


----------



## SpudHarris

bhd812 said:


> I don't think you understand Rolex. Comparing the Omega and Rolex, Rolex is what Omega pretends to be. Omega makes nice watches but so does any other brand really, what stands out between brands is their true value over time. Rolex you can easily get what you paid for later on, Omega you will lose a good deal. Their are three different watches in the world. Real Watches are from a long true historic brand that their lowest priced piece starts in about $22k of what you actually will pay after discounts. Good example are A&S or Patek. the second type of Watch is the Decent stuff where you have to have a truly historic brand with an entry at about $6k for their lowest piece after discounts. Rolex is one of the more famed brands in this Segment. The third type of Watch is just regular Watches, This can be any brand not in the previous two areas. Tag, Mavado, Zenith, Omega, Breitling, Seiko, Casio, are all in this category. They all will lose a good deal on what you paid because in time (pun intended) these pieces are worthless and when buying a watch it is the value in time is what separates one from another. The planet ocean won't be worth anything remotely close to what you paid in 2 years, 5 years, 10 years..but that Rolex will be. of course their are a few tiny exceptions to this, The Omega Speedmaster classic is a true classic piece, Breitling Navitimer is another.
> 
> Buy the Rolex if you want a decent watch for the price, if not just buy a Casio G-shock or a cheap Tissot or Sieko. Don't buy a watch who pretends to be something it is not and never will be.




What a load of cobblers. How much you get back on a watch really depends on how long you keep it. Buy a new Rolex and sell it a week later and you won't get what you paid. Personally I could afford either but chose a Planet Ocean over The Submariner as it looked nicer to my personal eye, nothing to do with money.

Edit: in case of any confusion I tried both watches on the same day. The thin strap of the Submariner really switched me off.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

bhd812 said:


> I don't think you understand Rolex. Comparing the Omega and Rolex, Rolex is what Omega pretends to be. Omega makes nice watches but so does any other brand really, what stands out between brands is their true value over time. Rolex you can easily get what you paid for later on, Omega you will lose a good deal. Their are three different watches in the world. Real Watches are from a long true historic brand that their lowest priced piece starts in about $22k of what you actually will pay after discounts. Good example are A&S or Patek. the second type of Watch is the Decent stuff where you have to have a truly historic brand with an entry at about $6k for their lowest piece after discounts. Rolex is one of the more famed brands in this Segment. The third type of Watch is just regular Watches, This can be any brand not in the previous two areas. Tag, Mavado, Zenith, Omega, Breitling, Seiko, Casio, are all in this category. They all will lose a good deal on what you paid because in time (pun intended) these pieces are worthless and when buying a watch it is the value in time is what separates one from another. The planet ocean won't be worth anything remotely close to what you paid in 2 years, 5 years, 10 years..but that Rolex will be. of course their are a few tiny exceptions to this, The Omega Speedmaster classic is a true classic piece, Breitling Navitimer is another.
> 
> Buy the Rolex if you want a decent watch for the price, if not just buy a Casio G-shock or a cheap Tissot or Sieko. Don't buy a watch who pretends to be something it is not and never will be.


 
  
 I'm sorry, but I have to politely disagree with most of what you've written here...  (How can you put Zenith in the same category as Casio?)
  
 I would usually let a post like this go but your last statement got me because it fundamentally goes against the very point you are trying to make.  Please don't take this as an attack, it's not meant as such, just my observation as someone who has been a life long collector of brands from Alpina to Zei, has worked in the industry and comes from a family with a long history in the horology world.  I'm not an expert, but I'm what most would describe as "hardcore".
  
 Rolex watches were originally built for farmers or military people; they were built for the common man.  A watch that could be worn on the wrist and in the field.  It could get dirty, wet, hit and persevere.  That was what Rolex was all about.  It is only as of late (30 - 40 years) has their marketing (and prices) shifted towards becoming a "luxury" brand.  It's only recently that they started regularly using precious metals, stones and delicate finishes.  Don't get me wrong.  I love Rolex.  They were the first brand I loved.  I have several and wear a DateJust as my regular every day watch, but, they are the poster child for a brand pretending to be something they are not.
  
 My wife has a aunt that wears a Rolex and I found out she was a regular client of certain jewelry store that primarily sold Cartier watches.  I asked her why she wasn't wearing a Cartier to which he crassly pointed repeated to her wrist and said, "Rolex".
  
 Years ago my wife and I had a birthday party for me and one of my wife's friends asked her what she had gotten me for my birthday.  She said a Patek Phillipe wrist watch to which her friend replied, "Oh, why didn't you get him a Rolex?"
  
 The vast majority of people have this perception of Rolex that is totally unfounded.  Many Rolex's lose value over time.  Yes, some of the professional series of Rolex are in high demand right now and hold value exceptionally well but this is a new trend and not true of all Rolex's.  There was a time, not too long ago, when a Newman Daytona was almost worthless.  Nor is it un-true of other pieces from other brands.  Rolex also has done a good job of artificially keeping the prices of certain pieces high by keeping tight control on dealer discounting which automatically inflates second had values, but doesn't mean that it holds the value better.
  
 Please don't be upset or angry.  I'm just saying that I, a stranger on the internet, doesn't agree with your thoughts on this but has no negative feelings towards you.
  
 Anyway, here is a picture of a watch.
  

  
 All the best.
  
 -Paul


----------



## moedawg140

Gorgeous watch, Paul, and eloquently stated.


----------



## SpudHarris

Hmmm, wish I could have said it in the same way....

A beautiful timepiece Paul, you are more fortunate than most to have such a rich history in something so many of us are so passionate about.

I am sure you could post a few more pics.


----------



## jay-w

bhd812 said:


> I don't think you understand Rolex. Comparing the Omega and Rolex, Rolex is what Omega pretends to be. Omega makes nice watches but so does any other brand really, what stands out between brands is their true value over time. Rolex you can easily get what you paid for later on, Omega you will lose a good deal. Their are three different watches in the world. Real Watches are from a long true historic brand that their lowest priced piece starts in about $22k of what you actually will pay after discounts. Good example are A&S or Patek. the second type of Watch is the Decent stuff where you have to have a truly historic brand with an entry at about $6k for their lowest piece after discounts. Rolex is one of the more famed brands in this Segment. The third type of Watch is just regular Watches, This can be any brand not in the previous two areas. Tag, Mavado, Zenith, Omega, Breitling, Seiko, Casio, are all in this category. They all will lose a good deal on what you paid because in time (pun intended) these pieces are worthless and when buying a watch it is the value in time is what separates one from another. The planet ocean won't be worth anything remotely close to what you paid in 2 years, 5 years, 10 years..but that Rolex will be. of course their are a few tiny exceptions to this, The Omega Speedmaster classic is a true classic piece, Breitling Navitimer is another.
> 
> Buy the Rolex if you want a decent watch for the price, if not just buy a Casio G-shock or a cheap Tissot or Sieko. Don't buy a watch who pretends to be something it is not and never will be.


 

 I don't think you understand some things. This is the kind of view that really puts me off some so-called watch aficionados. You've reduced it all to a dollar value.


----------



## gelocks

jay-w said:


> I don't think you understand some things. This is the kind of view that really puts me off some so-called watch aficionados. You've reduced it all to a dollar value.




And his collection is made up of Invictas!! 

Anyway, still looking for my 'perfect' business/professional watch... have too many divers and casual big watches, need something more subtle and beautiful but, it's hard because I like big watches...


----------



## xedjflowx

just a cheap watch I got for $120.. Thought it looked absolutely awesome but is far from it. The butterfly leather strap is a plus, but it's hardly functional due to my wrist being too small yet too big =\ 
 Next to my Citizen, this is a POS - which is what I expected. Still like the design though


----------



## Szadzik

funkymonkcp said:


> Ohhh, a watch thread!
> 
> Bremont is the end all be all of watch brands for me. Their watches are high tech and sleek but not blingy and just the right size at 43mm. I have six of them. My family and friends think I am crazy because I was going to get a new car but instead got six Bremont watches. Here is an album I uploaded a while ago. I have many better pictures but these are the ones online I could find. I also own a 1989 Rolex Submariner no date that my father gave me.


 
  
 I hope you have spent at least as much helping the needful as you have buying those watches.


----------



## OddE

szadzik said:


> I hope you have spent at least as much helping the needful as you have buying those watches.




-Have you, or is this an obligation which only kicks in once one's disposable income is over a certain threshold? 

(I have nothing but respect for anyone who is able to see past his or her own immediate wants and needs and provide help for those less fortunate; however, we are all comparably well off - after all, we have Internet access and use it to frequent a forum dealing with consumer electronics...)


----------



## Szadzik

odde said:


> -Have you, or is this an obligation which only kicks in once one's disposable income is over a certain threshold?
> 
> (I have nothing but respect for anyone who is able to see past his or her own immediate wants and needs and provide help for those less fortunate; however, we are all comparably well off - after all, we have Internet access and use it to frequent a forum dealing with consumer electronics...)


 
  
 I have spent more on that than on my watches.


----------



## OddE

szadzik said:


> I have spent more on that than on my watches.




-For that you earn my respect - unless, of course, you wear a G-shock while pondering which of your Ferraris to drive to your yacht this afternoon...


----------



## Szadzik

odde said:


> -For that you earn my respect - unless, of course, you wear a G-shock while pondering which of your Ferraris to drive to your yacht this afternoon...


 
  
 Not a G-Shock today, but an Omega Speedmaster, no Ferraris or any cars in the garage. I use public transportation, living in the cirt centre has its upsides


----------



## OddE

szadzik said:


> Not a G-Shock today, but an Omega Speedmaster, no Ferraris or any cars in the garage. I use public transportation, living in the cirt centre has its upsides


 
  
 -Excellent choice; mine says hi from a rather wet, cold and miserable Norway (Just back indoors after spending a couple of hours in the rain with the offspring; now it is time for hot chocolate and a pat on the back.


----------



## Szadzik

odde said:


> -Excellent choice; mine says hi from a rather wet, cold and miserable Norway (Just back indoors after spending a couple of hours in the rain with the offspring; now it is time for hot chocolate and a pat on the back.


 
  
 A lovely watch, indeed.


----------



## briguy78

bigfatpaulie said:


> I'm sorry, but I have to politely disagree with most of what you've written here...  (How can you put Zenith in the same category as Casio?)
> 
> I would usually let a post like this go but your last statement got me because it fundamentally goes against the very point you are trying to make.  Please don't take this as an attack, it's not meant as such, just my observation as someone who has been a life long collector of brands from Alpina to Zei, has worked in the industry and comes from a family with a long history in the horology world.  I'm not an expert, but I'm what most would describe as "hardcore".
> 
> ...


 

 Hi Paul,
 Just curious.  If you had $1,000 to spend on a watch today, what would you get and if you had say $3,000 to $5,000 what would you get?


----------



## Lieon

Hamilton Intra-matic would be nice for $1000. 
  
 $3000 - $5000 is a little tougher, since it opens up a lot of options, but i'd push for an in-house movement at that price bracket. I would suggest for a Zenith in-house.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

briguy78 said:


> Hi Paul,
> Just curious.  If you had $1,000 to spend on a watch today, what would you get and if you had say $3,000 to $5,000 what would you get?


 
  
 Hmm.  Tough to say, and everyone's taste is different.  If I were buying for me at $1000 I would probably pick up either a Tissot PRS200, a pre-owned Colt Quartz and I would also consider a few options from Stowa (Marine) and Junghans.  If you can stretch to about $2k the Junghans Chrono is fantastic or the Longines Legend Diver are personal favorites.  The Hamilton is a nice suggestion, too.
  
 A little higher in price and Nomos (I love the Tangente) becomes a strong contender.  For the price, with an in house movement, they are almost untouchable aside Seiko.  
  
 In the $3-5k category you are in a world with so many options...  Grand Seiko becomes a serious option and, for me based on my current collection is likely the direction I would go.  What's good for me may not be your style and the safest bets are a DateJust and Seamaster, but something from Bremont or Sinn is more interesting.  Maurice Lacroix or Habring2 if you are looking for something a little more elegant and as always, IWC.  If you can find one, the MIH is probably the best answer though.  
  
 The problem with a $5000 budget is that you are biting at the heals of the price point where the real magic happens.  Brands like Jaquet Droz and JLC start to open up.  If it were me and I had $5k, I save up and wait for $8-9k.
  
 I guess what I am saying is that it is a tough question to answer because there are so many good options and everyone has different taste.


----------



## briguy78

bigfatpaulie said:


> Hmm.  Tough to say, and everyone's taste is different.  If I were buying for me at $1000 I would probably pick up either a Tissot PRS200, a pre-owned Colt Quartz and I would also consider a few options from Stowa (Marine) and Junghans.  If you can stretch to about $2k the Junghans Chrono is fantastic or the Longines Legend Diver are personal favorites.  The Hamilton is a nice suggestion, too.
> 
> A little higher in price and Nomos (I love the Tangente) becomes a strong contender.  For the price, with an in house movement, they are almost untouchable aside Seiko.
> 
> ...



 


Awesome, thanks for the advice for a pretty open ended question.


----------



## Podster

odde said:


> -Have you, or is this an obligation which only kicks in once one's disposable income is over a certain threshold?
> 
> (I have nothing but respect for anyone who is able to see past his or her own immediate wants and needs and provide help for those less fortunate; however, we are all comparably well off - after all, we have Internet access and use it to frequent a forum dealing with consumer electronics...)


 
 "I hope you have spent at least as much helping the needful as you have buying those watches."
  
  
 Why not ask how much he puts in his church's offering basket each week too
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 I always find these questions hilarious in these enthusiast threads! I mean I'm like 100% sure not many Bill Gates types hang out where people are predominantly into self gratification and excess in having material things
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not standing on my pulpit either I mean people ask me all the time why I need 3 bikes when you can only ride one at a time for which they could say the exact same thing over and over about why I have two turntables (systems), multiple watches, portable external amplifiers, lighters and pens, etc., etc. etc. 
  
  
 Crazier still Funkymonkcp who the initial question was aimed at has not responded
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 OK then, back to our regularly scheduled programming
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Obviously way too much caffeine this morning)
  

 $100.00  work beater


----------



## liamstrain

Today's watch. A 1954 Bulova 23J "Self-winder" with a black sunburst dial, scalloped case, and sculpted lugs. I like her.


----------



## Coq de Combat

I accidently ordered a Wenger Sea Force yesterday.
  
 I was only looking for some new cases and stuff for my new iPad. Then I stumbled upon it, and thought the price was about right, so I ordered it.
  
 $89
  

  
 For some reason I like the yellow, however, I think I'd take a white one if I were to order again. Oh well, it'll do me good to get some good stuff after all the crap that's been happening lately.


----------



## moedawg140

coq de combat said:


> I accidently ordered a Wenger Sea Force yesterday.
> 
> I was only looking for some new cases and stuff for my new iPad. Then I stumbled upon it, and thought the price was about right, so I ordered it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice to hear from you!  I actually like the yellow color as it is just a little bit different from the 'norm'.  Keep staying strong! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (root beer in my glass)


----------



## Brimstone




----------



## Podster

coq de combat said:


> I accidently ordered a Wenger Sea Force yesterday.
> 
> I was only looking for some new cases and stuff for my new iPad. Then I stumbled upon it, and thought the price was about right, so I ordered it.
> 
> ...


 
 I did not do a deep search but I'd say you got a deal at $89
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 http://www.wengerna.com/sea-force-0641-101


----------



## AxelCloris

coq de combat said:


> I accidently ordered a Wenger Sea Force yesterday.
> 
> I was only looking for some new cases and stuff for my new iPad. Then I stumbled upon it, and thought the price was about right, so I ordered it.
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's a really nice price for a 200M Swiss made dive watch. I've been looking for a good diver as I'm going to start again soon and want a watch to take with me.


----------



## Podster

axelcloris said:


> That's a really nice price for a 200M Swiss made dive watch. I've been looking for a good diver as I'm going to start again soon and want a watch to take with me.


 
 Indeed, I've had my eye on the White with red Sea Force for a while now but have not run across that killer $89 price yet.


----------



## AxelCloris

podster said:


> Indeed, I've had my eye on the White with red Sea Force for a while now but have not run across that killer $89 price yet.


 
  
 Yeah, if I found a Sea Force for $89 I'd jump without hesitation. Swiss quartz, sapphire crystal, decent lume, 200M, screw down crown... $89 is a heck of a price.
  
 Is the deal still available or was this a one-off?


----------



## Podster

axelcloris said:


> Yeah, if I found a Sea Force for $89 I'd jump without hesitation. Swiss quartz, sapphire crystal, decent lume, 200M, screw down crown... $89 is a heck of a price.
> 
> Is the deal still available or was this a one-off?


 
 Might address that to Coq De Combat
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Heck, I'd like to see if they have the white one in that range as well.


----------



## Wokei

Just bought suppa adapter for me Ecozilla and put on new black leather strap..cheers


----------



## anotherdayteach

wokei said:


> Just bought suppa adapter for me Ecozilla and put on new black leather strap..cheers


 
  
 Nice watch, and I really like the accent of the stitching on the band!


----------



## gelocks

Oh yeah, an adapter is almost a requirement for the 'zillas!  Nice looking!


----------



## Lieon

Lume shot of my Sinn U1000. Took it with th iPhone instead of my DSLR so it's slightly noisy.


----------



## shane55

lieon said:


> Lume shot of my Sinn U1000. Took it with th iPhone instead of my DSLR so it's slightly noisy.


 
  
 Nice Sinn...
  
 Here's mine.


----------



## Coq de Combat

Sorry, should've said it was on ebay, but I checked the seller and it seems kosher to me. They have already shipped it, and only time will tell if it's a fake or not (do they even fake Wenger? probably better to assume that they do, but still... a bit of an obscure brand to counterfeit imho). I think not, they have a good rep and it seems that they are serious jewelry/watch salespeople.
  
 This is an ad for a Sea Force they have on sale right now: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GENTS-250-WENGER-YELLOW-SEA-FORCE-0641-101-OUTSIDE-MAGAZINE-WATCH-OF-YEAR-/321565572530?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item4adecd3db2 
  
 It was a closeout, however, I was the only bidder on my auction and they have it Buy It Now for $129.


----------



## OddE

shane55 said:


> Nice Sinn...


 
  
 -Oooh, fellow Sinners? Excellent! (I have a 656. )


----------



## Podster

coq de combat said:


> Sorry, should've said it was on ebay, but I checked the seller and it seems kosher to me. They have already shipped it, and only time will tell if it's a fake or not (do they even fake Wenger? probably better to assume that they do, but still... a bit of an obscure brand to counterfeit imho). I think not, they have a good rep and it seems that they are serious jewelry/watch salespeople.
> 
> This is an ad for a Sea Force they have on sale right now: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GENTS-250-WENGER-YELLOW-SEA-FORCE-0641-101-OUTSIDE-MAGAZINE-WATCH-OF-YEAR-/321565572530?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item4adecd3db2
> 
> It was a closeout, however, I was the only bidder on my auction and they have it Buy It Now for $129.


 
 After all this chatter and your nice link I bet this one does not go for the bid opening
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats on a very nice aquisition


----------



## Podster

SO I keep getting spammed by these guys 
  
 http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JAOAF6G/ref=dra_a_rv_mr_hn_it_P1500_1000?tag=dradisplay-20&ascsubtag=4a251a2ef9bbf4ccc35f97aba2c9cbda 
  
 Are they worth this kind of money or hyped dog dung?


----------



## Coq de Combat

podster said:


> After all this chatter and your nice link I bet this one does not go for the bid opening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you my friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I don't know, it's one of those things, if you really want it you have to bid for it to see if you win it. I had about 1 day left on the auction, and I was the only one who bid on it. I reckon Wengers aren't all that popular, or something. Maybe I was just lucky.


----------



## liamstrain

podster said:


> SO I keep getting spammed by these guys
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JAOAF6G/ref=dra_a_rv_mr_hn_it_P1500_1000?tag=dradisplay-20&ascsubtag=4a251a2ef9bbf4ccc35f97aba2c9cbda
> 
> Are they worth this kind of money or hyped dog dung?


 
 From what I can tell, mostly the latter. I've liked a lot of their vintage mechanical pieces, but from what I understand (and please correct me if I'm wrong) they are buying $20 ETA quartz movements for these, then just trumping them up. You can get better watches for less.


----------



## immtbiker

liamstrain said:


> Today's watch. A 1954 Bulova 23J "Self-winder" with a black sunburst dial, scalloped case, and sculpted lugs. I like her.


 
  
  
 Wow…Wow…Wow!!!
  
 Please let me know if you ever consider selling


----------



## immtbiker

szadzik said:


> I hope you have spent at least as much helping the needful as you have buying those watches.


 

 Please (moderator hat put on), no talk about politics, religion, and moral values here at Head-Fi.
  
 This, as with most hobby forums, is the wrong venue to confront members about their spending ways. We might as well close up shop
 and go birdwatching (which is nice, too).


----------



## Podster

liamstrain said:


> From what I can tell, mostly the latter. I've liked a lot of their vintage mechanical pieces, but from what I understand (and please correct me if I'm wrong) they are buying $20 ETA quartz movements for these, then just trumping them up. You can get better watches for less.


 
 THX Liam, I think that kind of money would be much better spent on the Wenger Sea Force with enough left over to get the Stuhrling (if your going to buy a less expensive Swiss Quartz Movement) and several nice cigars


----------



## Podster

immtbiker said:


> Wow…Wow…Wow!!!
> 
> Please let me know if you ever consider selling


 
 That's just wrong immtbiker, I never even thought to ask Liam if he would consider selling that beauty the first time he posted it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL For me that 23J is one of the classiest pieces I've seen posted out here, not the most expensive but very classy not to mention


----------



## liamstrain

immtbiker said:


> Wow…Wow…Wow!!!
> 
> Please let me know if you ever consider selling


 
  
 Thanks! I expect you'll have a long wait. So far, she's a keeper.


----------



## Szadzik

immtbiker said:


> Please (moderator hat put on), no talk about politics, religion, and moral values here at Head-Fi.
> 
> This, as with most hobby forums, is the wrong venue to confront members about their spending ways. We might as well close up shop
> and go birdwatching (which is nice, too).



 


Roger that!


----------



## Podster

szadzik said:


> immtbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Please (moderator hat put on), no talk about politics, religion, and moral values here at Head-Fi.
> ...


 
 Is that the theme song from "Friends" I'm hearing in the background
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HeHeHe


----------



## AxelCloris

coq de combat said:


> Sorry, should've said it was on ebay, but I checked the seller and it seems kosher to me. They have already shipped it, and only time will tell if it's a fake or not (do they even fake Wenger? probably better to assume that they do, but still... a bit of an obscure brand to counterfeit imho). I think not, they have a good rep and it seems that they are serious jewelry/watch salespeople.
> 
> This is an ad for a Sea Force they have on sale right now: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-GENTS-250-WENGER-YELLOW-SEA-FORCE-0641-101-OUTSIDE-MAGAZINE-WATCH-OF-YEAR-/321565572530?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item4adecd3db2
> 
> It was a closeout, however, I was the only bidder on my auction and they have it Buy It Now for $129.


 
  
 Thanks for the link. I'm keeping an eye on the listing.


----------



## Szadzik

podster said:


> Is that the theme song from "Friends" I'm hearing in the background
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nope, just something I picked up when working for the army. Never seen Friends, BTW.


----------



## Podster

szadzik said:


> Nope, just something I picked up when working for the army. Never seen Friends, BTW.


 
 No problem, I was razzing immtbiker about those Moderator comments you posted
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's all good


----------



## immtbiker

Amazon has multiple color choices of the Wenger for ~ $150. Still pretty good price for a 660' Swiss Made watch!


podster said:


> No problem, I was razzing immtbiker about those Moderator comments you posted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 We are the World…La, la, la, lah!


----------



## Blurr

immtbiker said:


> Wow…Wow…Wow!!!
> 
> Please let me know if you ever consider selling



 


If you like the look, you might want to consider a Seiko cocktail time, beautifull automatic for a very decent price.



review of the cocktail time


----------



## bhd812

immtbiker said:


> Please (moderator hat put on), no talk about politics, religion, and moral values here at Head-Fi.
> 
> This, as with most hobby forums, is the wrong venue to confront members about their spending ways. We might as well close up shop
> and go birdwatching (which is nice, too).


 
 Let's go!!!! that is my new hobby actually...haha


----------



## Podster

blurr said:


> immtbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Wow…Wow…Wow!!!
> ...


 
 Not bad looking for 5 bones but that black dial on the Bulova is pure class


----------



## PalJoey

Remember, money and good taste don't necessarily walk hand in hand all the time: http://www.zapbin.com/the-worlds-most-expensive-watches-ever-1784.html


----------



## liamstrain

podster said:


> Not bad looking for 5 bones but that black dial on the Bulova is pure class


 
  
 I also paid way less than the price of the Seiko. I do like that one though.


----------



## Blurr

paljoey said:


> Remember, money and good taste don't necessarily walk hand in hand all the time: http://www.zapbin.com/the-worlds-most-expensive-watches-ever-1784.html


 
 There is this guy who goes by the name archieluxury or something like that on youtube, if you have a few brain cells to kill, look him up, an example of money can't buy class.
 He is a conceited bloated idiot, who swears between sentences and most of the time talks out of his ass, buys expensive watches just to brag about it.


----------



## Wokei

blurr said:


> There is this guy who goes by the name archieluxury or something like that on youtube, if you have a few brain cells to kill, look him up, an example of money can't buy class.
> He is a conceited bloated idiot, who swears between sentences and most of the time talks out of his ass, buys expensive watches just to brag about it.




Yup..sleazy looking guy with bad attitude....good for laugh though


----------



## PalJoey

blurr said:


> There is this guy who goes by the name archieluxury or something like that on youtube, if you have a few brain cells to kill, look him up, an example of money can't buy class.
> He is a conceited bloated idiot, who swears between sentences and most of the time talks out of his ass, buys expensive watches just to brag about it.


 
 So, possibly the only non-Kardashian in the world who looks at that hideous Chopard and actually thinks "gotta have that!"


----------



## immtbiker

blurr said:


> immtbiker said:
> 
> 
> > Wow…Wow…Wow!!!
> ...


 
  
 Oh la la! Thanks for that! The thrill of the chase is on, once again. Glad I woke up this morning 
  
  
 Daddy needs a new pair of shoes...
  


liamstrain said:


> Thanks! I expect you'll have a long wait. So far, she's a keeper.


 
  
 Ok, but you should hurry up. I'm 55 and only have a couple of decades left to enjoy


----------



## shane55

odde said:


> -Oooh, fellow Sinners? Excellent! (I have a 656. )


 
  
 Pics please


----------



## OddE

shane55 said:


> Pics please


 

  
 Here goes - just a quick shot I grabbed a while ago.


----------



## shane55

odde said:


> Here goes - just a quick shot I grabbed a while ago.


 
  
 Sweet!


----------



## Blurr

paljoey said:


> So, possibly the only non-Kardashian in the world who looks at that hideous Chopard and actually thinks "gotta have that!"


 
 Pretty much, I still don't get how douchey people like the kardasians and kanye can be so popular.


----------



## Podster

Nice Sinn OddE, is that a 556A with metal band or a 856? I love the de-humidifying technolgies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Almost forgot, yours is a nice looking Sinn as well Shane, what model is that? I've not seen one with the UTC right over the date window before.


----------



## OddE

podster said:


> Nice Sinn OddE, is that a 556A with metal band or a 856? I love the de-humidifying technolgies


 
  
 -It is a 656, which if memory serves basically is a 556 with a soft iron lining to the case to improve the antimagnetic properties of the watch. ETA2824, nothing fancy.
  
 No de-humidifying capsule, I'm afraid. Still looks pretty good, though. 
  
 It was my first venture away from divers; I absolutely love it.


----------



## AudioArby

liamstrain said:


> Today's watch. A 1954 Bulova 23J "Self-winder" with a black sunburst dial, scalloped case, and sculpted lugs. I like her.




Awesome, classy watch.


----------



## Wokei

Me Orient Day Date Automatic


----------



## bigfatpaulie

spudharris said:


> Hmmm, wish I could have said it in the same way....
> 
> A beautiful timepiece Paul, you are more fortunate than most to have such a rich history in something so many of us are so passionate about.
> 
> I am sure you could post a few more pics.


 
  
  
 Yeah, I have a few more pictures of it 
  
 I can't take credit for the pictures though...  These were taken by a friend of the family who is an avid watch photographer and infinitely more talented that I am at that sort of thing.  
  
  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  
  
 It's pieces like this that really assert Breguet's prowess as a make of Haute Horology.


----------



## gelocks

Holy... gorgeous watch and gorgeous pictures!!!


----------



## moedawg140

That was simply stunning in every aspect, thank you for the pictures!


----------



## PalJoey

Horological porn. And there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## SpudHarris

bigfatpaulie said:


> Yeah, I have a few more pictures of it
> 
> It's pieces like this that really assert Breguet's prowess as a make of Haute Horology.




I am in awe....

So beautiful. Do you have a pic full face on?


----------



## Coq de Combat

lol


----------



## gelocks

coq de combat said:


> Guys, the phd student I am in love with, long story short: I am in love, so in love, and she is too. Seems like she's the Sinn you all want, and she's offering it for free for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oooo...kkeeeyy,... LOL


----------



## Coq de Combat

gelocks said:


> Oooo...kkeeeyy,... LOL



Lol, yeah, that was a bit of alcohol talking. Lol

explanation: I'd rather be in love than doing something stupid.


----------



## Podster

Awesome subject and some of the finest timepiece photography I've ever seen. That original post in the leaves was a stunner but these as a group are just amazing. THX for posting


----------



## gelocks

coq de combat said:


> Lol, yeah, that was a bit of alcohol talking. Lol
> 
> explanation: I'd rather be in love than doing something stupid.


 
  
 Hahaha Got it!! 
 Glad you "are back"!


----------



## immtbiker

coq de combat said:


> Lol, yeah, that was a bit of alcohol talking. Lol
> 
> explanation: I'd rather be in love than doing something stupid.


 

 Some of my best impulse purchases were made because of fun influences.
 The heart knows what it wants, and sometimes even what it needs.


----------



## shane55

It's going to take a bit of time to get over those Breguet pictures. Holy crap... that is an amazing piece of artistry.
 What a completely gorgeous piece. Wear it in the best of health.
  
 And please put it in your will for me.


----------



## Wokei

It will take some time to recover from that Breguet before anyone will post any pic after that...lol


----------



## shane55

wokei said:


> It will take some time to recover from that Breguet before anyone will post any pic after that...lol


 
  
 Yeah... I'm taking my toys and going home.


----------



## Podster

shane55 said:


> Yeah... I'm taking my toys and going home.


 
 OK, reality check for the less fortunate. Here's my daily beater for work, gets flamed on many watch sites


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> OK, reality check for the less fortunate. Here's my daily beater for work, gets flamed on many watch sites
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 At least you will be able to tell the time easily with that watch!


----------



## liamstrain

Finally arrived. Mid 1960's Omega automatic. 565 movement. Champagne dial (Crown and Buckle band for now). Seems to be keeping good time, I might hold off on her pre-emptive service for a bit as she's had documented work recently.


----------



## Brimstone

liamstrain said:


> Finally arrived. Mid 1960's Omega automatic. 565 movement. Champagne dial (Crown and Buckle band for now). Seems to be keeping good time, I might hold off on her pre-emptive service for a bit as she's had documented work recently.




Lovely! Nice choice!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

liamstrain said:


> Finally arrived. Mid 1960's Omega automatic. 565 movement. Champagne dial (Crown and Buckle band for now). Seems to be keeping good time, I might hold off on her pre-emptive service for a bit as she's had documented work recently.


 
  
  
 Love it!  Nice Omega!
  
 Mine says, "Hi!"


----------



## shane55

As does my bumper...
 (Open shot not mine)


----------



## liamstrain

Nice bumper wind! I love those movements. 
  
 Not my pic - innards.


----------



## immtbiker

Those vintage Omegas make me crave for a 5¢ egg cream at the Fountain Shoppe.


----------



## Szadzik

Those Omegas are simply stunning.


----------



## Podster

Yes, when I hit the big Powerball I've already promised myself to stop and get one of these

 Right after I've left Germany from picking up this


----------



## bigfatpaulie

podster said:


> Yes, when I hit the big Powerball I've already promised myself to stop and get one of these
> 
> Right after I've left Germany from picking up this


 
  
  
 'We can all dream...
  
  
  
 One of these days...  (Probably not)


----------



## Podster

bigfatpaulie said:


> 'We can all dream...
> 
> 
> 
> One of these days...  (Probably not)


 
 Absolutely stunning Paul, I so hope the craftsmen/Artisan's of old are and have been passing these skills down so that pieces like these continue to be made. This truly is art/engineering in it's highest form. THX for posting this clip.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Tell me about it.  It makes my keens weak and eyes watery every time.
  
 When Droz announced this it blew everyone's socks clean off.  I've always had great respect for their dial fabrication skills but never for their ebauche work.  They were always just a typical Swatch minion brand throwing in Frédéric Piguet calibers like basic Blancpain and Breguet does/did.  I certainly didn't expect to see something like this out of someone like them.  
  
 It's also interesting that it came out of Droz.  It's clearly a statement piece and Swatch had a few choices under which name to release it.  In hind sight now, it seems like the obvious choice, however.


----------



## shane55

Really?
 Lottery watch is here. One or the other, or both, or these and a Breguet or another Blancpain.
  
 A man can dream, yes?


----------



## liamstrain

Since we're sharing lottery watches. Van Cleef & Arpels in partnership with Christiaan van der Klaauw.


----------



## Blurr

This is the ticket for me, the Credor sonnerie, only 3 made per year so even if you have the money there is still a waiting list.
  
 Here is this beauty in motion.


----------



## Podster

Man, a guy brings up the Lottery and all the top watch dreamers come out to play


----------



## bigfatpaulie

podster said:


> Man, a guy brings up the Lottery and all the top watch dreamers come out to play


 
  
 Phfft, that last guy posted a Seiko.


----------



## Podster

LOL, I'm still trying to get over that Solar System Van Cleef not quite the Droz but very stunning in it's own right. I'm so humbled by all the awesome time pieces I'm just going to hang my head and wander off with my Timex Exp.


----------



## Coq de Combat

I got the Wenger today:


----------



## moedawg140

Nice watch and beautiful pictures, Coq de Combat! Get your "stunner shades" on!


----------



## Vacheron




----------



## Mortalcoil

vacheron said:


>


 
  
  
 Vacheron Overseas....part of the "Holy Trinity".  An exquisite piece !


----------



## bigfatpaulie

vacheron said:


>


 
  
 Lovely Overseas!  I'm a big VC fan.
  
 (long gone but missed)


----------



## shane55

Sweet!!


----------



## GloryUprising

blurr said:


> .


 
  
 Man, I'm totally a Seiko guy.  I'd take ANY Credor any day.. hell I think I'd be happy with any spring drive watch...


----------



## Podster

shane55 said:


> Sweet!!


 
 I've officially made Paulie my Godfather of watches
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's probably had more nice watches come into and go back out of his collection than I'll ever lay eyes on but he has never half stepped on any of them. Cheers Paul
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Crude, almost forgot. Nice Wenger Coq De
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Sweet Credor Blurr


----------



## Vacheron

bigfatpaulie said:


> Lovely Overseas!  I'm a big VC fan.
> 
> (long gone but missed)


 
 Why on earth would you let that leave your collection? There is no better dress watch then a Patrimony IMO.


----------



## Blurr

gloryuprising said:


> Man, I'm totally a Seiko guy.  I'd take ANY Credor any day.. hell I think I'd be happy with any spring drive watch...


 
 I believe there is a springdrive in that credor I posted
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 Most companies already have a hard time fitting a minute repeater in a watchcase, Seiko up them all by adding the springdrive unit, so it actually has quartz level accuracy as well.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

podster said:


> I've officially made Paulie my Godfather of watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You're too kind!  
  
  
 Credor indeed makes some outstanding watches.  My personal favorite being:
  

  

  

  

  

  

  
 Obviously not my watch or photos.  I will likely never get to see one, never mind own one.  Some stolen text about it:
  
 "_This is an incredible new piece which debuted in BaselWorld. Shown only to close friends, this is for the Japanese market only, and if I heard correctly, only 5 pieces per annum is made. _
_The watch is unusual for its size...35mm in these days, and only 9.7mm high, and made in platinum only. Costing nearly Y6M (about CHF60k), this watch is exceptionally finished. Philippe Dufour, the master of finish remarked this himself, and in my examination of the watch, it appears to be very close to the finish of my Simplicity. The anglage is absoluely gorgeous. The rubys are natural (most rubies used in watches are artificial). _

_The bridges feature exquisite inward turns, and outward horns...a style which I personally love. All screws are perfectly done, polished including the dicoverture it sits in. _
_The dial is made by Noritake porcelain, specially fired and done for this watch. _

_I particularly like the subtle 2, 4, 7 (I don't know why these were selected). _
  
_The most innovative of all is the torque saver. The spring drive movement requires a low and constant torque to function well. However, a spring discharges in a hysteresis fashion, and provides a large torque when fully wound - too much for the spring drive. Hence, the engineers at Credor have created a special wheel, which takes the excess torque from the mainspring and feeds this back to the mainspring, delaying the winding down of the mainspring. However, the mechanism is more clever than just a feedback loop...as the mainspring unwinds and its torque lowers, at a pre-determined point about 35hrs into the discharge, a clutch releases the feedback wheel, and allows the mainspring to discharge directly into the wheel train, giving a total power reserve of 60 hours...a regular Spring Drive runs about 48 hrs. Clever! _
  
_A side view of the watch, showing a cabochon in porcelain with the Credor logo._
  
_-Peter Chong"_
  
  
 Talk about an unobtanium watch though...  Just extraordinary.


----------



## Podster

And now you have simply reduced my vocabulary to a single word
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 WOW!


----------



## OddE

vacheron said:


> Why on earth would you let that leave your collection? There is no better dress watch then a Patrimony IMO.


 
  
 -I (almost!) agree - there are a few others which can give it a run for its money, though I don't think any of that select group can be said to be 'better' than any of the others. 
  
 Say, the PP Calatrava 5196 or the Zenith Ultra Thin springs to mind; as do the A. Lange Saxonia - though on the latter, beautiful as it is, I don't think the lugs integrate too well with the case.
  
 Also, just about any pre-seventies gold Omega Constellation would do nicely, at a price point comfortably below the stratosphere.


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS




----------



## moedawg140

ultra-harmonics said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
 Classy!  Is that the Chrysler 200 or 300?  (Sorry, I like cars and saw the Chrysler logo on the steering wheel).


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS

moedawg140 said:


> Classy!  Is that the Chrysler 200 or 300?  (Sorry, I like cars and saw the Chrysler logo on the steering wheel).


 

 300.. Thank you..


----------



## moedawg140

ultra-harmonics said:


> 300.. Thank you..


 
  
 Nice domestic (for the U.S.) car!  I especially like the rim color as well.   A little hard to tell by the picture, but it looks like gunmetal.  It looks like you keep it in tip-top shape, as I do mine.  I added some goodies to mine that I can't live without.


----------



## immtbiker

Speaking of car clocks...
 Loved my Black Metallic 300 beyond words. But when Lincoln finalized the Town Car, Executive Car Services in the NYC Tri-State area decided to use black 300's for their cabs.
 I was horrified!!!
  

  
  
 Then, one morning in March, I woke up, and my 300 morphed into this beauty! I am so delighted in this car. I am now dreaming of the 2015 Hellcat!


----------



## moedawg140

immtbiker said:


> Speaking of car clocks...
> Loved my Black Metallic 300 beyond words. But when Lincoln finalized the Town Car, Executive Car Services in the NYC Tri-State area decided to use black 300's for their cabs.
> I was horrified!!!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Regarding Executive Car Services, in So. Cal., they will literally "TCP" any car it seems nowadays.  First it was the town cars, then stretch versions of the 300s.  Now I have seen a Tesla (that would be pretty snazzy), Toyota Camry and Prius!  Oh my! haha...
  
 My brother has the Charger in black (2014).  Looks just like yours.  He tried to 'upgrade' his dash screen, but he told me the forums were littered with horror stories when people tried to 'upgrade' them.
  
 I have posted reviews of How-Tos and such regarding my car, which you can find (same username) on the Nicoclub/Infiniti forum.
  
  
 On topic though: the most expensive watch in the world was sold for 20.6m Swiss francs (£13.4m, $24 million USD).  Here's the link to the video of the "Patek Philippe Supercomplication"  http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-30015601.  Very snazzy watch, but it's crazy I would more than likely get more oohs and aahs from people over one of my G-Shock's or a nice fancy watch especially if they didn't know how much the Supercomplication watch was 'worth'!


----------



## SpudHarris

Bought this as it caught my eye. I know it's a fashion brand but I really love they way it looks and it goes nice with a suit. I have been using my Planet Ocean but have put a few scratches on the bracelet recently :mad: this only cost me £200 so I'm not going to get bent out of shape if I ding it....


----------



## Blurr

spudharris said:


> Bought this as it caught my eye. I know it's a fashion brand but I really love they way it looks and it goes nice with a suit. I have been using my Planet Ocean but have put a few scratches on the bracelet recently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 From a distance Boss looks nice, but the face looks a bit off to me upon closer inspection. Can't say about this one from the pictures, just the ones I tried on in stores.


----------



## SpudHarris

blurr said:


> From a distance Boss looks nice, but the face looks a bit off to me upon closer inspection. Can't say about this one from the pictures, just the ones I tried on in stores.




Not sure what you mean by off but mine is absolutely perfect and looks way more expensive than it actually is. I didn't have a day/date dress watch so thought it would be rude not to add it to my collection. I added the deployment clasp...


----------



## bigfatpaulie

spudharris said:


> Not sure what you mean by off but mine is absolutely perfect and looks way more expensive than it actually is. I didn't have a day/date dress watch so thought it would be rude not to add it to my collection. I added the deployment clasp...


 
  
 I think it looks great (dial and all)!
  
 Wear it in the best of health.


----------



## immtbiker

I had a square faced Calvin Klein back in the 90's which was beautiful for what it was worth. Dropped on the gym shower tile and cried me a river.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

ultra-harmonics said:


>


 
  
 Nice Blackbird!  One of my favorite Breitlings.  It's a shame that they discontinued it, brought it back, then discontinued it again.  Enjoy it!


----------



## immtbiker

More info on the Philippe Patek:
  
 http://www.cnn.com/2014/11/12/business/24-million-gold-watch-sothebys-record-patek-philippe/index.html?hpt=hp_c3


----------



## bigfatpaulie

immtbiker said:


> More info on the Philippe Patek:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/11/12/business/24-million-gold-watch-sothebys-record-patek-philippe/index.html?hpt=hp_c3


 
  
 I like that it ends with "The identity of the new buyer is unknown."  It was sold to Aurel Bacs.  Period.  He was in the room and had the highest bid.
  
 That said, I'm pretty sure he doesn't have $24Million in a mattress somewhere...  OOooooooo


----------



## Blurr

spudharris said:


> Not sure what you mean by off but mine is absolutely perfect and looks way more expensive than it actually is. I didn't have a day/date dress watch so thought it would be rude not to add it to my collection. I added the deployment clasp...


 
 The one I tried on has this strange aluminium foil shine to it, champagne colored dial, it's hard to describe in words.


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS

bigfatpaulie said:


> Nice Blackbird!  One of my favorite Breitlings.  It's a shame that they discontinued it, brought it back, then discontinued it again.  Enjoy it!


 
 I was one who always thought Breitling Dials looked way to busy but after I bought this one it looks busy in all the right places(love the Big date in the 12 o'clock).
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 Thank you, sir...


----------



## immtbiker

bigfatpaulie said:


> I like that it ends with "The identity of the new buyer is unknown."  It was sold to Aurel Bacs.  Period.  He was in the room and had the highest bid.
> 
> That said, I'm pretty sure he doesn't have $24Million in a mattress somewhere...  OOooooooo


 
  
  
 …at least, not anymore, he doesn't! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


ultra-harmonics said:


> I was one who always thought Breitling Dials looked way to busy but after I bought this one it looks busy in all the right places(love the Big date in the 12 o'clock).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 That date window is perfect for the "over 45+ crowd"!
  
 It's been a long time since I've been able to find any watch with a date, useful.


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS

immtbiker said:


> …at least, not anymore, he doesn't!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Spot on! I will be 45 in a month..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, I also ride..

  
 And today on my wrist SMP..


----------



## immtbiker

ultra-harmonics said:


> Spot on! I will be 45 in a month..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 NICE!!! My wife rode a '96 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR. She currently has a Gary Fisher Joshua X1.
  
  
 I bought her this in St. Marteen on a scuba trip and except for giving birth, she has never taken it off:
  

  
 Ladies Kirium Ti5.
  
 I bought the men's version from Tourneau in NY. Very memorable because it was my first real watch purchase.
  

  
 Not my pic. Vulcanized rubber band, titanium body and carbon fiber face. Still runs like the day I bought it.
 Have a lifetime battery replacement from Tourneau.
 It's a 40mm dial and is now way too small for my wrist which has grown slightly over the last 15 years


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS

Breitling SOH today..


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS

*Victorinox Swiss Army Dive Master 500 today..*


----------



## Joe-Siow

Here's a few of mine. Have 2 other Seiko as my daily beaters.
  

 Just received this Sumo a few days back.


----------



## shane55

ultra-harmonics said:


> Breitling SOH today..


 
  
 My favorite Breitling. Congrats!


----------



## cspirou

I love watches! My favorite is my TAG Heuer Formula One that my wife gave me as an engagement present. I have another 6 ranging from G-shock to skeleton automatic watches. I'll buy anything if I like the way it looks, I don't care how cheap it is. I am really interested in unique digital watches or watches that have an unorthodox way of telling time. I don't think I will ever get a smart watch. I like my watches efficient and reliable. Smart watches need to be recharged as often as cell phones which I don't like. My dream watch would be to get this piece by Jean Baptist Viot

http://www.tempered-online.com/viot/gallery.html

He designs his watches with a long term outlook so that any broken pieces can be rebuilt by a moderately skilled watchmaker. This ensures that the watch can last for generations.

I also find an interesting parallel between watches and my audio hobby. The most valuable watches in the world do not perform better than cheaper quartz watches. No swiss watch manufacturer will ever claim this either. However high end watches thrive because of the art of watchmaking. I think the same way about tube amps and turntables. Tube amps and vinyl records measure short against solid state amps and cds consistently. Yet I find it enormously interesting how record players work as well as tube amps.The precision engineering that goes into a phono cartridge is like what occurs with a mechanical watch.

The main difference between the two is that there are haters that say how tubes and vinyl is a waste of money because it is worse than modern equipment. However you never really hear people say how a Rolex or a Patek Philippe is a waste of money even though cheap quartz will keep time much better.

Someday I think this sort of criticism will end and stuff like tubes and vinyl will be accepted like swiss watches.


----------



## LeDave




----------



## 62ohm

Not sure if any of you like Tag Heuers, but might as well ask this here. Which one do you guys like better?
  


Spoiler: Carrera Calibre 16



  


  


Spoiler: Monaco Calibre 6


----------



## liamstrain

Between the two, I prefer the Monaco.


----------



## 62ohm

liamstrain said:


> Between the two, I prefer the Monaco.


 
  
 That's what I'm thinking as well, the Carrera C16 looks a bit gaudy to me. I like the understatement of the Monaco..


----------



## Podster

liamstrain said:


> Between the two, I prefer the Monaco.


 
 I'm just the opposite as I prefer the Carrera as it is nice enough for dress but sporty for daily and active wear. Don't get me wrong the Monaco is beautiful but for me it would be limited to dress occasions. Just my $.02


----------



## 62ohm

Choosing a watch is never simple, right?


----------



## Podster

62ohm said:


> Choosing a watch is never simple, right?


 
 So true, I have seen the Carrera C16 up close and it compared to some sport watches is not gaudy at all, it is very elegant and even the tire tread band is nice and you really have to stare at the thing to realize what the pattern on that band is because it is so elegant
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Remember this is just my opinion and watches like so many other fashion items are personal taste. I like TAG and either is a wonderful choice but then again you are the one wearing it


----------



## Podster

ledave said:


>


 
 Almost forgot to tell you how nice the Seamaster is LeDave, absolutely love those illuminated shots


----------



## LeDave

podster said:


> Almost forgot to tell you how nice the Seamaster is LeDave, absolutely love those illuminated shots


 
 Thanks mate, I love podracing and I love Star Wars.


----------



## Podster

ledave said:


> Thanks mate, I love podracing and I love Star Wars.


 
 Yes, my love and knowledge stems from my eleven year old who I'm pretty sure has left no stone un-turned when it comes to anything Star Wars on film and by Lego


----------



## 62ohm

Time to post mine I guess and, since this is Head-Fi, combine it with a bit of cans shot


----------



## Podster

62ohm said:


> Time to post mine I guess and, since this is Head-Fi, combine it with a bit of cans shot


 
 Both are nice and now I can say if it were I the Monaco might edge out the Carrera since you have a nice sporty already


----------



## 62ohm

Cheers, mate. I had a Tag F1 before, but sold it after about a year since I thought it was a bit gaudy. Now I like the Carrera C16 a lot, but I just fear I may grow tired of it after a short while too.
  


Spoiler: Tag Heuer Formula 1






  
 But I guess the F1 is a bit gaudy without being elegant, and the Carrera is nothing like it.


----------



## Podster

62ohm said:


> Cheers, mate. I had a Tag F1 before, but sold it after about a year since I thought it was a bit gaudy. Now I like the Carrera C16 a lot, but I just fear I may grow tired of it after a short while too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I can't argue with you on that and I obviously love the Formula 1 (Sorry as I have posted this several other times out here), bought from my local Jeweler in Austin in 1987 for $187.50 and has been flawless to this day


----------



## shane55

ledave said:


>


 
  
 Holy crap, that's stunning!!!


----------



## shane55

I've had these for ages!!!


----------



## Mortalcoil

62ohm said:


> Not sure if any of you like Tag Heuers, but might as well ask this here. Which one do you guys like better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  Without a doubt the Monaco takes the cake.  It has a rich history and some earlier pieces are highly sought after by collectors (ala Steve McQueen).  Go for the Monaco ....its more of a timeless classic.


----------



## SpudHarris

mortalcoil said:


> Without a doubt the Monaco takes the cake.  It has a rich history and some earlier pieces are highly sought after by collectors (ala Steve McQueen).  Go for the Monaco ....its more of a timeless classic.




Agreed 100%. There are a lot of watches that mimic the Calibre 16 but the Monaco is a classic and soooooo beautiful. I really love the look and will be saving hard and selling inventory to ensure I have one within 6 mths...


----------



## Mortalcoil

spudharris said:


> Agreed 100%. There are a lot of watches that mimic the Calibre 16 but the Monaco is a classic and soooooo beautiful. I really love the look and will be saving hard and selling inventory to ensure I have one within 6 mths...


 

  Good luck on your quest !


----------



## 62ohm

shane55 said:


> I've had these for ages!!!


 
  
 Nice, mate! They are beautiful, I especially like the top one.
  


spudharris said:


> mortalcoil said:
> 
> 
> > Without a doubt the Monaco takes the cake.  It has a rich history and some earlier pieces are highly sought after by collectors (ala Steve McQueen).  Go for the Monaco ....its more of a timeless classic.
> ...


 
  
 I think I also like the Monaco better than the Carrera, even though the Carrera C16 in question is the Monaco GP edition one. I just love that understatement look and, without a doubt would age better. And it gets even better as the Monaco is actually about $2,000 cheaper than the Carrera


----------



## Podster

shane55 said:


> I've had these for ages!!!


 
 Nice looking professionals Shane, I love the 2000


----------



## shane55

Thanks all... Yeah, the 'Heuer' (pre-TAG) is one of my older 'nice' watches. Mid '80s finery. Wow... just realized it's about 30 years old. Holy crap!


----------



## Podster

shane55 said:


> Thanks all... Yeah, the 'Heuer' (pre-TAG) is one of my older 'nice' watches. Mid '80s finery. Wow... just realized it's about 30 years old. Holy crap!


 
 Yep, bought my Formula in 1987 and TAG's we all the rage! Funny how adding it to the moniker/dials drove sales but apparently it worked, pretty sharp marketing


----------



## bigfatpaulie

shane55 said:


> Thanks all... *Yeah, the 'Heuer' (pre-TAG) is one of my older 'nice' watches.* Mid '80s finery. Wow... just realized it's about 30 years old. Holy crap!


 
  
 Absolutely!
  
 Lovely examples you have there, Shane.


----------



## 62ohm

Guys, one more question if I may. It's not, strictly speaking a watch, but since its a Tag I guess it is still relevant to be asked here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Which of these Tag Heuer wallets do you guys like the most?
  


Spoiler: Phantomatik









Spoiler: Racing









Spoiler: Classic


----------



## Podster

The one that has the most money in it!


----------



## 62ohm

lol good answer


----------



## roadcykler

I'd not be willing to pay that much for a wallet, but if I did I'd choose Racing.


----------



## moedawg140

I would choose Racing as well, because I am pretty sure that one out of the three would get the most oohs and ahs when people saw it for the very first time.


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS

Digging the classic..


----------



## Podster

62ohm said:


> lol good answer


 
 On the serious side I'm also in favor of the Racing as the Carbon Fiber look always intrigues


----------



## Mortalcoil

Classic.
  
 Keeping it subtle is always a sign of refinement.


----------



## Podster

mortalcoil said:


> Classic.
> 
> Keeping it subtle is always a sign of refinement.


 
 Yes, to each their own. Some prefer flash over refinement, as long as any product is done with love and quality I'm open to it myself. Some days suits and some days jeans


----------



## 62ohm

Interesting that so far no one prefers the Phantomatik..


----------



## Podster

62ohm said:


> Interesting that so far no one prefers the Phantomatik..


 
 I don't know 62, I think I would just as well have this http://www.aspinaloflondon.com/products/leather-jeans-wallet-in-black-jewel-calf-and-red-suede and put the other $145 into it


----------



## Podster

One for lovers of the Art


----------



## AxelCloris

I Kickstarted a new watch brand called Leonard & Church and my reward arrived yesterday. I'm quite impressed with the quality for what I gave in support.
  

  
 Quick and dirty photo taken at work.


----------



## 62ohm

That is one beautiful watch, mate!


----------



## immtbiker

I walked by a Tourneau this afternoon, and asked them if I could trade in my stainless/black/no date Submariner for the 2-tone stainless/gold band with blue face, and they told me they would give my $3600 for mine.
 Originally, they wanted $6500 for the 2-tone in 1999, and now they are selling it for $7595.
  
 I bought mine from them in 1999 for $3300! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That's a watch that really held it's value, plus some….


----------



## Golliwog

axelcloris said:


> I Kickstarted a new watch brand called Leonard & Church and my reward arrived yesterday. I'm quite impressed with the quality for what I gave in support.
> 
> 
> 
> Quick and dirty photo taken at work.


 

 Stunning.


----------



## guitargonaut

Took all of my watches and attached them to each other to make a belt. Thought it might look kind of cool...
  
  
  
...I was wrong, it ended up being a big waist of time.


----------



## immtbiker

guitargonaut said:


> Took all of my watches and attached them to each other to make a belt. Thought it might look kind of cool...
> 
> 
> 
> ...I was wrong, it ended up being a big waist of time.


 
  
 Hey…"watch" your humor, sir…or you should get a "time out"


----------



## Podster

axelcloris said:


> I Kickstarted a new watch brand called Leonard & Church and my reward arrived yesterday. I'm quite impressed with the quality for what I gave in support.
> 
> 
> 
> Quick and dirty photo taken at work.


 
 Do they have their own In-House movement Axel?


----------



## OddE

podster said:


> Do they have their own In-House movement Axel?




-Miyota quartz movements, according to their website. (In-house would in all likelihood be prohibitively expensive - designing one's own movement for production in small series would not be compatible with a sensible price tag...)


----------



## Podster

odde said:


> -Miyota quartz movements, according to their website. (In-house would in all likelihood be prohibitively expensive - designing one's own movement for production in small series would not be compatible with a sensible price tag...)


 
 Well with my vast knowledge in watch manufacturers in general I'm assuming it's a Japanese Quartz movement used in them? Newbs right


----------



## OddE

podster said:


> Well with my vast knowledge in watch manufacturers in general I'm assuming it's a Japanese Quartz movement used in them? Newbs right:blink:




-Quite right - Japanese made it is. (And, they are not bad at all!) Definitely not the pinnacle if quartz movements at that price point - but Miyotas are pretty robust and plenty accurate, made by Citizen.


----------



## Podster

odde said:


> -Quite right - Japanese made it is. (And, they are not bad at all!) Definitely not the pinnacle if quartz movements at that price point - but Miyotas are pretty robust and plenty accurate, made by Citizen.


 
 Cool, I think Citizen makes a decent watch so I'm sure the L&C is a good piece. THX for the clarification.


----------



## AxelCloris

Yeah, they're using Citizen's Miyota quartz movements. I've had good luck with Citizen watches in the past (my father's is almost 30 years old at this point) so they make decent, reliable movements. The L&C even has a 10 year warranty so I'm happy about that. The kickstarter campaign got them to include sapphire crystals in all of the models as well, a big plus.
  
 Now I'm trying to find a replacement band as the one they included is very stiff and I'm also not too fond of the alligator design on watch bands. I'm trying to find some nice soft leather bands that are very malleable and will work in a dress situation. This is most likely going to be my non-metal-banded dress watch.


----------



## moedawg140

Good day or night to everyone,
  
 I picked up two Generation G-Shock Bluetooth watches from Nordstrom Rack last night.  The prices were "affordable", and I can use the red orange Gen 2 Bluetooth to control my audio playback on my iPhone 6, and will be used while running and hiking, which will be great because I do not want to mess up the electric blue Gen 2 Bluetooth watch I currently own.
  
 I have 3 buttons on each watch custom set to:
  
 1. Play/Pause
 2. Volume Up
 3. Fast Forward/Next Track
  
 Gen 1 White Bluetooth Watch (GB6900AA-7):

  
 Gen 1 White Bluetooth Watch - Illuminated (GB6900AA-7):

  
 Gen 2 Red Orange Bluetooth Watch (GBX6900B-4):

  
 Gen 2 Red Orange Bluetooth Watch - Illuminated (GBX6900B-4):

  
 Gen 1 Watch on Left, Gen 2 Watch on Right:

  
 Gen 1 Watch on Left, Gen 2 Watch on Right:

  
 Gen 1 Watch on Left, Gen 2 Watch on Right - Both Illuminated:


----------



## warrior1975

What a great thread. Just found this, too bad most of my watches are gone... Still have a couple of nice ones. A beautiful Piaget with a brown leather band, that's up in NY. 

My favorite though, I scratch up the face unfortunately. My presidential Rolex.


----------



## moedawg140

warrior1975 said:


> What a great thread. Just found this, too bad most of my watches are gone... Still have a couple of nice ones. A beautiful Piaget with a brown leather band, that's up in NY.
> 
> My favorite though, I scratch up the face unfortunately. My presidential Rolex.


 
  
 I am sure that when or if you post your Piaget and your presidential Rolex, you will receive oohs and ahhs from the Head-Fi peanut gallery.
  
 Welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Dasani sparking water in my glass)


----------



## warrior1975

I almost don't want to post a pic of my Rolex. Piaget will be a while... Not going to NY anytime soon.


----------



## moedawg140

Not bad!  I like the encrusted bling. Kind of a different take from all of the 'traditional' non-blinged Rolexes.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

warrior1975 said:


> I almost don't want to post a pic of my Rolex. Piaget will be a while... Not going to NY anytime soon.


 
  
 Woah!  Did you have the modifications done yourself or did you purchase it that way?
  
 I know of a guy who has similar taste...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  



 Click here for the story...


----------



## warrior1975

Bought it like that. Sadly I can't compete with either of those guys. Especially these days, my better financial days are behind me right now. I hope that one day I can recapture my former glory...I definitely couldn't afford a watch like this anytime soon.


----------



## Zojokkeli

Any Omega Speedmaster owners here? Possibly Dark/Grey Side of the Moon special editions? I have a mere Seiko Sportura, but have decided to go for the Speedmaster as my first high-end watch when I can afford it.


----------



## OddE

zojokkeli said:


> Any Omega Speedmaster owners here?




-Here's one; I have two - a 3572.50 (if memory serves - c.1863 (a nicely finished 1861), sapphire back and hesalite front.) 

Also my pride and joy, currently in Biel/Bienne receiving some TLC - a mkII exotic dial Speedmaster. Hey, it grows on you...


----------



## bigfatpaulie

zojokkeli said:


> Any Omega Speedmaster owners here? Possibly Dark/Grey Side of the Moon special editions? I have a mere Seiko Sportura, but have decided to go for the Speedmaster as my first high-end watch when I can afford it.


 
  
 The Speedy is an outstanding piece.  I've owned several over the years and it never disappoints.


----------



## immtbiker

LG G Watch R. Only time will tell! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.lg.com/us/smart-watches/lg-W110-g-watch-r


----------



## AxelCloris

That's specifically the G Watch R. It looks so much nicer than the G Watch and carries a higher price tag.
  
 The original G Watch has been $80 several places the past few days.


----------



## immtbiker

axelcloris said:


> That's specifically the G Watch R….


 
  
 Edited.
  
 Thanks for the correction.


----------



## LCfiner

zojokkeli said:


> Any Omega Speedmaster owners here? Possibly Dark/Grey Side of the Moon special editions? I have a mere Seiko Sportura, but have decided to go for the Speedmaster as my first high-end watch when I can afford it.


 
  
 Just bought a Speedy pro (used, in good shape) this past week. First couple days and i really like it. I think it’s very versatile in how it can dress up or down with different straps. On the default bracelet, it’s very nice but you can also put it on a light brown strap or a rally strap to make it more casual.
  
 The main difference, however, with the ones you listed is that those newer models are larger by a couple mm. the pro is 42mm (but the actual outer black tach dial is 40mm) the newer speedys are 2.25mm larger. I have small 6.5” wrists so I would have trouble with the newer model, honestly. But for anyone with a larger wrist, they might prefer the increased size.
  
 here’s my recently acquired speedy
  

  
 and on the brown strap


----------



## Zojokkeli

lcfiner said:


> Just bought a Speedy pro (used, in good shape) this past week. First couple days and i really like it. I think it’s very versatile in how it can dress up or down with different straps. On the default bracelet, it’s very nice but you can also put it on a light brown strap or a rally strap to make it more casual.
> 
> The main difference, however, with the ones you listed is that those newer models are larger by a couple mm. the pro is 42mm (but the actual outer black tach dial is 40mm) the newer speedys are 2.25mm larger. I have small 6.5” wrists so I would have trouble with the newer model, honestly. But for anyone with a larger wrist, they might prefer the increased size.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sure is a beauty!


----------



## LCfiner

zojokkeli said:


> Sure is a beauty!


 

 Thanks. I really like the watch quite a bit. If you get one yourself (that Dark Side of the Moon variation is gorgeous, imo) I don’t think you’ll regret it


----------



## ULTRA-HARMONICS




----------



## shane55

^^ NICE!!


----------



## Nek8888

IWC Pilot 3777 is my favorite in my collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Klaatu

I've wanted an IWC chrono for some time. That's definitely one of the more handsome examples.


----------



## immtbiker

I always thought that brown alligator/snake mates really nicely with a gold-tone watch case, and this
 proves my opinion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Obama wears an IWC, no?


----------



## nntnam

Taking pictures of watches is one of the most challenge thing


----------



## bigfatpaulie

nntnam said:


> Taking pictures of watches is one of the most challenge thing


 
  
 Nice Cocktail Time!!  And grate shot!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

immtbiker said:


> I always thought that brown alligator/snake mates really nicely with a gold-tone watch case, and this
> proves my opinion!
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Obama wears a special "Secret Service" Jorg Gray 6500 Chronograph.


----------



## moedawg140

nek8888 said:


> IWC Pilot 3777 is my favorite in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lovely watch! Nice taste. :bigsmile_face:


----------



## immtbiker

nntnam said:


>


 
 People keep dangling that sunburst dial in my face and torturing me….
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


bigfatpaulie said:


> Obama wears a special "Secret Service" Jorg Gray 6500 Chronograph.


 
  
 Thanks for that!


----------



## SpudHarris

nek8888 said:


> IWC Pilot 3777 is my favorite in my collection.




I think if I had that it would be my favourite also. It's a beauty....


----------



## Maverickmonk

Casual today. Skx007 on a NATO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## immtbiker

Lookie here…A pair of watch winders:


----------



## Podster

immtbiker said:


> Lookie here…A pair of watch winders:


 
 Nice, the non "X" Rated version although she is kind of giving me whiplash


----------



## Coq de Combat

podster said:


> Nice, the non "X" Rated version although she is kind of giving me whiplash


 
 He's got in his hips, what she has in her neck. Alfonso Ribeiro is one helluva dancer though.


----------



## moedawg140

coq de combat said:


> He's got in his hips, what she has in her neck. Alfonso Ribeiro is one helluva dancer though.


 
  
 Most definitely.  Glad this .gif that was posted by me on the Shure SE846 thread was used in the Watch thread afterwards! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Here was Alfonso's first big commercial, dancing in Michael Jackson's Pepsi ad in 1984 at the tender age of 12:


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Most definitely.  Glad this .gif that was posted by me on the Shure SE846 thread was used in the Watch thread afterwards!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Good call moe, I was going to tell Coq I thought his dancing and hip moves come from the Ribeiro side of the family
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He was to Fresh Prince what Michael J was to Family ties, the educated and sophisticated one


----------



## Wokei

How's this from Charlie?


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> How's this from Charlie?


 
 Maybe that is where Michael got the idea and modified on it


----------



## liamstrain

I'll have pics next week - splurged and got 1 vintage and 2 new homages. A Bulova 214 Accutron railroad (1969, in SS), and then an Invicta ProDiver 8926 (40mm Sub homage) and Customized Tat MM (44mm Luminor PAM homage). I'm a good few years away from owning the real deal on those two (if ever), but I thought I'd give the form factor and size a try with the cheapie homages. 
  
 Can't wait for the 214 to get here. I loved my 218 (which needs a day or two at the shop to replace the crystal, and fix a problem with the crown)... Hummers are great fun to wear.


----------



## H20Fidelity




----------



## Podster

I knew when I got my text-less message a sweet picture was going to be attached H2, THX for the classic silver/gold date just


----------



## Mortalcoil

immtbiker said:


> I walked by a Tourneau this afternoon, and asked them if I could trade in my stainless/black/no date Submariner for the 2-tone stainless/gold band with blue face, and they told me they would give my $3600 for mine.
> Originally, they wanted $6500 for the 2-tone in 1999, and now they are selling it for $7595.
> 
> I bought mine from them in 1999 for $3300!
> ...


 
  
  
 Owning a Sub is like investing in Blue Chip stock.  Especially in steel.  The 14060 is a very cool piece...the original Bond watch (some may argue that the Explorer was the first)
  


warrior1975 said:


> I almost don't want to post a pic of my Rolex. Piaget will be a while... Not going to NY anytime soon.


 
  
  
 Not sure if you are aware but your "Day Date" raises a lot of red flags.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

mortalcoil said:


> Owning a Sub is like investing in Blue Chip stock.  Especially in steel.  The 14060 is a very cool piece...the original Bond watch (some may argue that the Explorer was the first)
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if you are aware but your "Day Date" raises a lot of red flags.


 
  
 Pretty sure Bond never wore a 14060...  Dalton wore a 16610 (same age as the 14060).  He also did wear a 6200, 6538(A), 6538 (THE Bond Sub) and maybe a 5510 if I recall.  All way before the 14060 was released.  I've never _seen _him wear an Explorer, I know he did wear one in the novel, "On Her Majesties Secret Service".  I think that I read somewhere that it "must have been" a 1016 because that's the model that was available at the time of the novel, etc etc etc.  Lazenby as Bond also wore an amazing 6238 (drool).
  
 Ian Flemming (Bond's creator) did own and wear an Explorer 1016.
  
 Bond wore a lot of really neat Breitlings, Seikos, Tag Heuer, Hamilton and even a few Gruens!  I'm pretty sure there is one more brand that he wore as well.  The name just doesn't come to mind right now...  Ω 
  




  
  
 The Day Date has an aftermarket dial, bezel and bracelet.


----------



## Mortalcoil

bigfatpaulie said:


> Pretty sure Bond never wore a 14060...  Dalton wore a 16610 (same age as the 14060).  He also did wear a 6200, 6538(A), 6538 (THE Bond Sub) and maybe a 5510 if I recall.  All way before the 14060 was released.  I've never _seen _him wear an Explorer, I know he did wear one in the novel, "On Her Majesties Secret Service".  I think that I read somewhere that it "must have been" a 1016 because that's the model that was available at the time of the novel, etc etc etc.  Lazenby as Bond also wore an amazing 6238 (drool).
> 
> Ian Flemming (Bond's creator) did own and wear an Explorer 1016.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 lol I wonder what other swiss brand he could have worn? ...........hmmmm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 Notice the Day Date is between dates at only 2:35 PM .....I have seen a few aftermarket Jubilees but none as rough as that.  Lastly the diamonds look a real low grade.  IMO it screams fake.
  
 Not to be rude or condescending to the owner... no disrespect.  Perhaps he is unaware of its actual authenticity.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

mortalcoil said:


> lol I wonder what other swiss brand he could have worn? ...........hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It may or may not be...  The skewed date isn't a definitive tell - it could be a sign of a botched service or damage from an impact (noticed the damaged crystal, etc).  There are other more suspect Rolexes in this thread than that one, however  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If authenticity is a concern for the owner an appraiser is a good avenue, not a headphone forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 But I think that this thread is more about the love of watches and the smiles they bring to us rather than passing judgement on the pieces themselves.


----------



## Podster

"But I think that this thread is more about the love of watches and the smiles they bring to us rather than passing judgement on the pieces themselves."
  
 Thank you Paul, spoken like a true gentleman
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have seen your wares out here and have full confidence you know your stuff on watches as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Next thing you know someones daddy is going to be able to beat someone else's daddy up


----------



## Wokei

Moar love not hate


----------



## Mortalcoil

bigfatpaulie said:


> It may or may not be...  The skewed date isn't a definitive tell - it could be a sign of a botched service or damage from an impact (noticed the damaged crystal, etc).  There are other more suspect Rolexes in this thread than that one, however
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Agreed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


podster said:


> Next thing you know someones daddy is going to be able to beat someone else's daddy up


 
  
  
 And what may that be in reference to?


----------



## Podster

mortalcoil said:


> Agreed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 What Wokie said


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> What Wokie said




Spread more cheers..tis the season to be jolly....


----------



## briguy78

briguy78 said:


> bigfatpaulie said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm.  Tough to say, and everyone's taste is different.  If I were buying for me at $1000 I would probably pick up either a Tissot PRS200, a pre-owned Colt Quartz and I would also consider a few options from Stowa (Marine) and Junghans.  If you can stretch to about $2k the Junghans Chrono is fantastic or the Longines Legend Diver are personal favorites.  The Hamilton is a nice suggestion, too.
> ...




Well, this is what I ended up getting. A special thanks to Paulie for your advice and pms on this topic.


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Spread more cheers..tis the season to be jolly....


 
 Same to you Wokie, cute but not close to the car show girls


----------



## Podster

briguy78 said:


> Well, this is what I ended up getting. A special thanks to Paulie for your advice and pms on this topic.


 
 Nice looking piece Briguy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would fully trust Paulie on any watch recommendation


----------



## Wokei

briguy78 said:


> Well, this is what I ended up getting. A special thanks to Paulie for your advice and pms on this topic.




Classy...really good looking...



podster said:


> Same to you Wokie, cute but not close to the car show girls:wink_face:


----------



## Podster

Woot woot, they have marched right into my heart


----------



## PalJoey

podster said:


> Nice looking piece Briguy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


briguy78 said:


> Well, this is what I ended up getting. A special thanks to Paulie for your advice and pms on this topic.


 
 Nice. Very clean, understated design.


----------



## Mortalcoil

wokei said:


> Spread more cheers..tis the season to be jolly....


 

   Happy Holidays guys...all the best for the New Year !


----------



## briguy78

paljoey said:


> Nice. Very clean, understated design.



 


Thanks, I agree and is what appealed to me the most about the watch. My wife ended up getting an Orion with rose face with velour strap and it's also a fantastic watch.


----------



## gelocks

briguy78 said:


> Well, this is what I ended up getting. A special thanks to Paulie for your advice and pms on this topic.


 
  
 Very nice looking.
 I actually had one of those "cheaper" options:
  
 http://www.good-stuffs.com/Classic-Rodina-automatic-wrist-watch-OEM-by-Sea-Gull-ST17_p_156.html
  
 Good looking as well, kept time really good.
  
 Enjoy and wear in good health!


----------



## Podster

While we are (I'd say most of us really) fantasizing I must post a few of my current RW faves, unfortunately a $500 watch is about my limit so I stick to the Victorinox, Tissot's and Swiss Invicta Reserve's


----------



## Wokei

Thinking of getting this Seiko SRP605K1.....what do you guys think ?


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Thinking of getting this Seiko SRP605K1.....what do you guys think ?


 
 She's a beaut Wokie, very nice looking and solid. I looked at those recently while looking at a comparable Citizen Eco-Drive Diver
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Both can be had here stateside for around two Ben Franklin's


----------



## shane55

wokei said:


> Thinking of getting this Seiko SRP605K1.....*what do you guys think *?


 
  
 Like it a lot. Great style.


----------



## PalJoey

wokei said:


> Thinking of getting this Seiko SRP605K1.....what do you guys think ?


 
 Just looked online - it looks a fair bit more expensive than it actually is.


----------



## immtbiker

briguy78 said:


> Well, this is what I ended up getting. A special thanks to Paulie for your advice and pms on this topic.


 

 Hey man. Is your cufflink a Montblanc?
  
 If so, I have the same thing in bracelet version:


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> She's a beaut Wokie, very nice looking and solid. I looked at those recently while looking at a comparable Citizen Eco-Drive Diver:wink_face:  Both can be had here stateside for around two Ben Franklin's




Me have them both..titanium and stainless steel version...beast of a watch


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Me have them both..titanium and stainless steel version...best of a watch




Ooh Wokie, is that a his & hers? Me likes


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Ooh Wokie, is that a his & hers? Me likes




Nooooooo....this Xmas will be a lonely one....Me and me misses are no longer together...so it's just me meself and me....cheers


----------



## bigfatpaulie

briguy78 said:


> Well, this is what I ended up getting. A special thanks to Paulie for your advice and pms on this topic.


 
  
 A HUGE congrats again!!  It's an absolutely stellar watch with a marvelous in-house movement.  
  
 Enjoy it in the best of health.  It looks very dapper on you.  Any chance we can get a shot of the "business end"?


----------



## bigfatpaulie

wokei said:


> Thinking of getting this Seiko SRP605K1.....what do you guys think ?


 
  
 I really like it.  It's a bit reminiscent of the Monsters.  I really like the dial on this one plus I am pretty sure it has the 7s36 (vs the 7s26) which is pretty nice.  I always felt that it should be Seiko "6"...  The extra for "value".  I have never seen this one before, but the more I look at it, the more I like it.
  
 Yeoman is a heulluva guy too


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Nooooooo....this Xmas will be a lonely one....Me and me misses are no longer together...so it's just me meself and me....cheers


 
 Sorry to hear that Wokie, hope you still have a nice Holiday


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Sorry to hear that Wokie, hope you still have a nice Holiday




Cheers man...Will make the best of it...


----------



## immtbiker

Bought this for myself yesterday since I was "*Nice*" this year (not "*Naughty*")
  
 Victorinox Classic Chrono:


----------



## Podster

Sweet, I'ce got a new Vic on my short list right now. Enjoy


----------



## roadcykler

Got one of these for Christmas. Yeah, it's a Timex but I liked the look and the uniqueness of it. It's also the biggest watch I own both in diameter and thickness. This is a stock photo, btw.


----------



## Brimstone

New vintage milsub style watch came in this week:


----------



## moedawg140

That is a snazzy watch, Brimstone - I like it!


----------



## immtbiker

OK…which one one you handsome brainiacs, want to take a stab at explaining how
 to use the Tachymeter on my watch.
 Go easy on me, I'm only an bio-med engineer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 Do you have to know a prescribed measured mile on your travels?


----------



## AxelCloris

It's actually pretty simple to use the tachymeter on a watch, though I've never had need to do so myself.


----------



## moedawg140

Purchased this a few weeks ago, because I did not own a neon green G-Shock - this is a Multi Band 6 (Automatically syncronizes time via 1 of 6 atomic clocks in the world), with moon and tide graph...presenting, the GWX8900C-3:


----------



## immtbiker

Is that the "Firetruck" edition?
  
 Bees from across the globe are headed towards that watch as we speak! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Maybe it can be called the "B-Shock".


----------



## moedawg140

immtbiker said:


> Is that the "Firetruck" edition?
> 
> Bees from across the globe are headed towards that watch as we speak!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Unfortunately, this watch is not a limited edition.  It does look like fire trucks of the same colorway, though. 
  
 As for bees, here's the real "B-Shock".




  
  
  
 I'll be posting my fourth Gold Series G-Shock on this thread soon...hopefully.


----------



## sakurafice

Have my trusty timex limited edition black easy reader.
 Was thinking of getting a Rodina Seagull as I love the bauhaus style, but I like the reliability, and accuracy of quartz watches.

 Can't bring myself to spend the money when i lose the functionality.


----------



## Peti

I'd have never thought I'd find a thread on Head-fi about my other passion but here it is! Awesome!! Just surprised myself with a Longines Dolce Vita for Christmas and it's a BEAUTY. I've always been in love with rectangular shaped timepieces and this one just hit my sweet spot. Anyone has it, too around here?


----------



## moedawg140

Received this G-Shock as a Christmas gift from my mother. This can be called the "Captain America" watch. Presenting, the GDX6900CS-7:


----------



## Redcarmoose

Guess x73001m1s


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## Redcarmoose

First new watch in about nine years.............and it's a woman's watch.lol


----------



## moedawg140

Nice watch, Redcarmoose. Even though it's a woman's watch, I could see how it could work for both men and women. In the future, you can put all of the watch photos in one post instead of posting each picture of the snazzy watch in each individual post. I had to put the thread on desktop mode on my iPhone 6 for a moment to see if you are a new member or not - and you aren't, so I will assume (hopefully I'm right) that you know how to have all of the pictures in one post. :bigsmile_face:


----------



## Redcarmoose

moedawg140 said:


> Nice watch, Redcarmoose. Even though it's a woman's watch, I could see how it could work for both men and women. In the future, you can put all of the watch photos in one post instead of posting each picture of the snazzy watch in each individual post. I had to put the thread on desktop mode on my iPhone 6 for a moment to see if you are a new member or not - and you aren't, so I will assume (hopefully I'm right) that you know how to have all of the pictures in one post. :bigsmile_face:




THX.......sorry for the multi-post, my uploading was giving me heck with more than one photo. Keep up the hall monitoring.


----------



## moedawg140

redcarmoose said:


> THX.......sorry for the multi-post, my uploading was giving me heck with more than one photo. Keep up the hall monitoring.




No worries, and will do!


----------



## Peti

Finally, I could take some nice pics! And behold, my beloved Longines:


----------



## moedawg140

Very nice Longines, and great pics, Peti. I like the rectangular look. G Shock sells some rectangular shaped watches, but I guess I'm a little concerned that no one will know it's a G Shock. Kind of like when companies like Louis Vuitton release bags that are multi colored or have a look that is substantially different than their basic brown design.


----------



## Peti

Yeah, I know what you mean! When I set out to buy a wristwatch my first thought was that it must be rectangular and s steel. I was also contemplating some japanese brands but finally settled with Longines. How's your G shock has been functioning? Based on the pics you've posted they'd look way too big on my 7 inches wrist...


----------



## bigfatpaulie

moedawg140 said:


> Very nice Longines, and great pics, @Peti. I like the rectangular look. G Shock sells some rectangular shaped watches, but I guess *I'm a little concerned that no one will know it's a G Shock.* Kind of like when companies like Louis Vuitton release bags that are multi colored or have a look that is substantially different than their basic brown design.


 
  
 Don't be!  Buy and wear a watch because it makes you smile and forget what anyone else thinks


----------



## moedawg140

bigfatpaulie said:


> Don't be!  Buy and wear a watch because it makes you smile and forget what anyone else thinks :bigsmile_face:




Trust me, I tried liking the rectangular G-Shocks, and didn't like them enough to pay full price for them. I usually purchase watches that I like myself, the world be darned. However, I'll ask people like my fiancé if certain watches look good on me, or I'll give her a choice - then I'll pick the one she likes the most sometimes. No harm with that. :bigsmile_face:


----------



## moedawg140

peti said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean! When I set out to buy a wristwatch my first thought was that it must be rectangular and s steel. I was also contemplating some japanese brands but finally settled with Longines. How's your G shock has been functioning? Based on the pics you've posted they'd look way too big on my 7 inches wrist...




Functioning? All 42 (currently) Gs that I own are functioning perfectly. The latest G Shock I posted, the "Captain America" watch, is their newer GDX series, which is ~10% larger than their regular sized 6900 series watches. My advice would be to go to your local department store and try different series of G Shocks on, and find out for yourself which ones feel and fit the best.


----------



## liamstrain

Or don't bother with G-shocks in the first place.


----------



## Peti

moedawg140 said:


> Functioning? All 42 (currently) Gs that I own are functioning perfectly. The latest G Shock I posted, the "Captain America" watch, is their newer GDX series, which is ~10% larger than their regular sized 6900 series watches. My advice would be to go to your local department store and try different series of G Shocks on, and find out for yourself which ones feel and fit the best.


 

 42, wow! I got the one I've always wanted so I'm all set right now but thanks for the advice anyway!


----------



## moedawg140

liamstrain said:


> Or don't bother with G-shocks in the first place.




You can choose to purchase G Shocks, or not. The MTG series is luxury line that doesn't look like a G Shock at all. But yeah, if you don't like technically awesome products (especially the Gs that utilize BT and Multi Band 6), then you should not purchase the Gs. :bigsmile_face:


----------



## Peti

liamstrain said:


> Or don't bother with G-shocks in the first place.


 

 From a practical point of view G shock watches are just fine for everyday use. Certainly, there are more classy timepieces out there but most of us can't afford those (IWC, Breitling, Cartier, etc.)
  
 I'd rather go with a G shock than any of those hyped chinese luxury imitation watches using cheap japanese or swiss movements with the title "japanese/swiss movement". And b/c most of the pople know nothing about good watches they proudly buy'em thinking it is indeed japanese/swiss made.


----------



## moedawg140

peti said:


> 42, wow! I got the one I've always wanted so I'm all set right now but thanks for the advice anyway!




No worries. The GDX should be fine for your wrist, but that is simply speculation on my part. If you are curious in the future, try them on and you may like it. You may prefer the smaller Baby G series as well. They currently have designs in the Baby G series that I'm upset they didn't make/update for the larger 6900 series or larger.


----------



## Peti

Call me ignorant, but I won't wear a watch which has baby in its name


----------



## moedawg140

peti said:


> Call me ignorant, but I won't wear a watch which has baby in its name




Some of the newer smaller Gs have addressed your concern and do not have "Baby G" marked anywhere on the watch, but they are smaller than the 6900 series.


----------



## liamstrain

Heh - I was mostly kidding (note the winky smiley). But yeah, personally, I have never really liked the look of the G-shocks. I have no issue with the value they represent from a function and quality standpoint. 
  
 For the same price, I'd rather recommend a Seiko 5 series automatic (and indeed, I own a fair number of these). I don't need my watch to be quartz or digital correct, As long as we're within a minute or two of "correct" I'm good - and I appreciate mechanical devices more than electronic ones - just personally. Which is why I also buy mostly vintage time-pieces, and would not spend the money on a new IWC/Brietling, etc. I could buy a very nice motorcyle and four or five of my usual watches for that kind of dosh, and have a lot more fun than worrying about scratching up a watch like that. 
  
 Personally, as always. 
  
 Wearing the 1950s Bulova again today (not a new pic)


----------



## Peti

Nice Bulova! It's a shame it's been lately bought up by Citizen if I remember right. Not that there's anything wrong with japanese watches (quite the contrary!) but in my mind Bulova has always been a genuine american brand.


----------



## shane55

liamstrain said:


> Wearing the 1950s Bulova again today (not a new pic)


 
  
 Sweeeeeeeeeeeet!!!


----------



## Redcarmoose

Last one....


----------



## Toxic Cables

Latest edition,


----------



## liamstrain

Nice looking Daytona. Maybe I should get into the cable business.


----------



## briguy78

immtbiker said:


> Hey man. Is your cufflink a Montblanc?
> 
> If so, I have the same thing in bracelet version:


 

 Yes, I believe the cufflinks are Montblanc.  I got them as a gift for Father's Day and they are the ones I get the most compliments on.  Nice bracelet!


----------



## briguy78

bigfatpaulie said:


> A HUGE congrats again!!  It's an absolutely stellar watch with a marvelous in-house movement.
> 
> Enjoy it in the best of health.  It looks very dapper on you.  Any chance we can get a shot of the "business end"?


 

 I love this watch and catch myself staring at it during meetings.  Here's a shot of the "business end".  Sorry, but this is the best I could do with my Bberry.


----------



## AxelCloris

Very nice looking Daytona. I'm hoping that one day I can own one of these.
  

  
 I'm hoping in vain, of course.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

toxic cables said:


> Latest edition,


 
  
  
 Outstanding!!  It's hard to beat a gold Daytona.  A watch I very much miss.  In white gold:
  
  

  
  
  


briguy78 said:


> I love this watch and catch myself staring at it during meetings.  Here's a shot of the "business end".  Sorry, but this is the best I could do with my Bberry.


 
  
 Stupendous view!!  There is a lot of be envious of in that picture


----------



## Toxic Cables

liamstrain said:


> Nice looking Daytona. Maybe I should get into the cable business.


 
 I wish, was actually a gift from the wife 
  
 Thanks all.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

toxic cables said:


> I wish, was actually a gift from the wife
> 
> Thanks all.


 
  
 Nice gift!  Marry that girl!  Oh wait...


----------



## Toxic Cables

bigfatpaulie said:


> Nice gift!  *Marry that girl!  Oh wait...*


----------



## liamstrain

Hah! Nice. I guess I married wrong. 
  
 Almost picked up a vintage (1960s) Longines Conquest - but I honestly don't know enough about those calibers and the dozens of variations within that series to go in blind. More research to do.


----------



## 62ohm

Saw one of these at a shop recently, I don't think I've ever coveted a watch as much as this before..


----------



## gelocks

Looks Awesome!!!


----------



## AxelCloris

62ohm said:


> Saw one of these at a shop recently, I don't think I've ever coveted a watch as much as this before..


 
  
 Absolutely stunning.


----------



## PalJoey

Not entirely keen on the strap, but everything else is fab!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

paljoey said:


> Not entirely keen on the strap, but everything else is fab!


 
  
  
 It is a 43mm Carrera 1887 Ceramic Bezel with some special changes for the Tag/McLaren partnership; most importantly the "McLaren Orange" writing and the tire tread strap.  In person the strap, like on the Chopard Superfast Chronos, is actually pretty spiffy (and super comfy!).  It is a _sport _watch and it plays to that well.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

I couldn't help myself...  The blues are just too close...


----------



## Wokei

bigfatpaulie said:


> I couldn't help myself...  The blues are just too close...




Is that Solar Seiko Chronograph ......that is a beautiful beast .....cheers


----------



## shane55

bigfatpaulie said:


> I couldn't help myself...  The blues are just too close...


 
  
 I still have this on a 'Wishlist' somewhere. Love the styling.
  
 What do you think of it?


----------



## Blurr

bigfatpaulie said:


> I couldn't help myself...  The blues are just too close...


 
 I've been eyeing this one for weeks now, the all black version, very nice looking watch.


----------



## immtbiker

62ohm said:


> Saw one of these at a shop recently, I don't think I've ever coveted a watch as much as this before..


 
  
 Thou shalt covet. I have a Kirium Ti5 but that Carrera is handsome.
  
 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  
 My wife promised to buy me a Hellcat one of these days!
  


 707 hp.  She's a real keeper! Covet-licious!


----------



## immtbiker




----------



## gelocks

bigfatpaulie said:


> I couldn't help myself...  The blues are just too close...


 
  
 Had it!
 Liked it a lot but sold it through WUS last year (was looking for something a bit bigger...)


----------



## bigfatpaulie

wokei said:


> Is that Solar Seiko Chronograph ......that is a beautiful beast .....cheers


 
  
 Why yes indeed it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  It is a Seiko SSC017.  I've been hunting for a travel watch for a few years now - I wanted something that I could swim with, accurate, inexpensive and (the hardest of all) something I actually liked.  I'm surprised how much I like it.  It is exceptionally well built.  And I don't mean for the price, I mean in general.
  
  


shane55 said:


> I still have this on a 'Wishlist' somewhere. Love the styling.
> 
> What do you think of it?


 
  
 I LOVE it.  Build quality is surprisingly good.  It looks outstanding in person and the blue is nice.  It still has some design elements of lower end watch like hand length, dial layout, the lume dot not being exactly in the middle of the triangle marker on the timing ring, etc but I would highly recommend it.  It's better in person than photos (and it's pretty good in photos).
  
  


gelocks said:


> Had it!
> Liked it a lot but sold it through WUS last year (was looking for something a bit bigger...)


 
  
 What did you end up with?  It had a good amount of heft to it.


----------



## gelocks

bigfatpaulie said:


> What did you end up with?  It had a good amount of heft to it.


 
  
 I think I actually got 2 watches at that time, a Deep Blue and an Obris Morgan (I think I had posted pics of them here... I think...)


----------



## bigfatpaulie

gelocks said:


> I think I actually got 2 watches at that time, a Deep Blue and an Obris Morgan (I think I had posted pics of them here... I think...)


 
  
 Deep Blue Watches are all the rage now.  I think every watch friend I have has or has had one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 Wear them in the best of health!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

immtbiker said:


>


 
  
 Excellent photo!  I just needs a watch in it


----------



## Redcarmoose

bigfatpaulie said:


> I couldn't help myself...  The blues are just too close...





I purchased a Seiko Suba Diver's 7002-7009 A1 watch in 1993. 
Posted photos a couple years ago in this thread. 

Even with all the use it is working perfect. It's amazing how long they last.


Congratulations.


----------



## immtbiker

bigfatpaulie said:


> Excellent photo!  I just needs a watch in it


 

 This is as good as I can come up with (not very wearable, though)!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

immtbiker said:


> This is as good as I can come up with (not very wearable, though)!


 
  
 Fantastic nixie!!  I've been thinking about building one of these...  Did you build it or buy it as-is?


----------



## PalJoey

bigfatpaulie said:


> Fantastic nixie!!  I've been thinking about building one of these...  Did you build it or buy it as-is?


 
 There seems to be quite a few kits for sale on eBay.
  
 And check out this cool design: http://www.instructables.com/id/Lantern-Clock/


----------



## musicman59

I want one of this but it is too expensive to justify it....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 http://www.mcintoshlabs.com/us/Products/pages/ProductDetails.aspx?CatId=merchandise&ProductId=MCLK12


----------



## PalJoey

musicman59 said:


> I want one of this but it is too expensive to justify it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hi-Fi related timepieces? How about the Musical Fidelity watch?


----------



## Redcarmoose

musicman59 said:


> I want one of this but it is too expensive to justify it....:mad:
> http://www.mcintoshlabs.com/us/Products/pages/ProductDetails.aspx?CatId=merchandise&ProductId=MCLK12






I read that this $1800 clock becomes even more precise at time keeping after 300 hours of burn in?


----------



## bigfatpaulie

redcarmoose said:


> I read that this $1800 clock becomes even more precise at time keeping after 300 hours of burn in?


 
  
 Provided proper interconnects and power conditioning.  You also have to have it serviced every 5 years.


----------



## jaybo1

one of my favs!


----------



## liamstrain

1965 Accutron 214 - my current favorite daily wear.


----------



## Wokei

liamstrain......nice pic ...classy watch ..cheers


----------



## Jason36

1st time posting in this thread, but here are a few photos of the Seiko Dive watch I purchased just before Christmas...I believe this may be a Seiko Monster. It's certainly got some size and weight to it 




I also have a Timex Ironman and Pulsar Kinetic (no photos at present). Looking to invest in a couple of new watches this year, hopefully including an Omega Seamaster Professional


----------



## bigfatpaulie

jason36 said:


> 1st time posting in this thread, but here are a few photos of the Seiko Dive watch I purchased just before Christmas...I believe this may be a Seiko Monster. It's certainly got some size and weight to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice!  What you have there is a not a Monster, however.  It's called a "Superior" and the model number is SRP441k.  Basically, it's a little bigger and less water resistant than a monster but with a transparent case back.  The bezel is also very different and not ratcheted.  
  
 Great piece you've got there so enjoy it!


----------



## Jason36

bigfatpaulie said:


> Nice!  What you have there is a not a Monster, however.  It's called a "Superior" and the model number is SRP441k.  Basically, it's a little bigger and less water resistant than a monster but with a transparent case back.  The bezel is also very different and not ratcheted.
> 
> Great piece you've got there so enjoy it!




Thanks for the information Biffatpaulie, I wasn't sure what it was as I couldn't find the details from the seller (purchased off EBay). It is a great watch and now my everyday watch....great size and nice weight to it. Really impressed with it at the end of the day.


----------



## Toxic Cables

jason36 said:


> 1st time posting in this thread, but here are a few photos of the Seiko Dive watch I purchased just before Christmas...I believe this may be a Seiko Monster. It's certainly got some size and weight to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That's a really nice looking piece.


----------



## Blurr

bigfatpaulie said:


> Nice!  What you have there is a not a Monster, however.  It's called a "Superior" and the model number is SRP441k.  Basically, it's a little bigger and less water resistant than a monster but with a transparent case back.  The bezel is also very different and not ratcheted.
> 
> Great piece you've got there so enjoy it!


 
 I think most people on watch forums calls it a field monster cause  of the similarity.


----------



## shane55

blurr said:


> I think most people on watch forums calls it a field monster cause  of the similarity.


 
  
 And here's my Sea Monster...


----------



## Redcarmoose

shane55 said:


> And here's my Sea Monster...





Seiko diver watches are a great value I feel. They are easy to own as you can get different aftermarket bands that fit. All the bands are just good working and easy on the wrist for the size of these beasts. The watches have a sturdy build that lasts years and years.


I purchased mine in 93 when there was very few "big" watches. Still of all the watches I have owned the Seiko has been the longest lasting and least matenence. I had a $1000 watch with a thin, smoke stack, I think that is what they call the metal area outside of the numbers. What many don't realize is that if a watch gets hung on something that smokestack keeps the watch from flexing. If you are clumsey having a Seiko diver will let you be clumsey. My $1000 watch broke into pieces. Lucky I was able to sell all the parts and working internals on eBay and get most of my money back.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

redcarmoose said:


> Seiko diver watches are a great value I feel. They are easy to own as you can get different aftermarket bands that fit. All the bands are just good working and easy on the wrist for the size of these beasts. The watches have a sturdy build that lasts years and years.
> 
> 
> I purchased mine in 93 when there was very few "big" watches. Still of all the watches I have owned the Seiko has been the longest lasting and least matenence. I had a $1000 watch with a thin, s*moke stack,* I think that is what they call the metal area outside of the numbers. What many don't realize is that if a watch gets hung on something that smokestack keeps the watch from flexing. If you are clumsey having a Seiko diver will let you be clumsey. My $1000 watch broke into pieces. Lucky I was able to sell all the parts and working internals on eBay and get most of my money back.


 
  
 Are you talking about the vertical side that is between the dial and the crystal?  I have never heard it called a smoke stack (if that is what you are taking about), but it very well could be.  It is technically called the rehaut.


----------



## gelocks

bigfatpaulie said:


> Are you talking about the vertical side that is between the dial and the crystal?  I have never heard it called a smoke stack (if that is what you are taking about), but it very well could be.  It is technically called the *rehaut*.


 
  
 Isn't that word german for raincoat or something like that?!!?
 LOL (not sure, my Deutsch sucks!)


----------



## bigfatpaulie

gelocks said:


> Isn't that word german for raincoat or something like that?!!?
> LOL (not sure, my Deutsch sucks!)


 
  
 Don't think so.  It is French for "flange", however...  Google Translate is my friend


----------



## Redcarmoose

bigfatpaulie said:


> Are you talking about the vertical side that is between the dial and the crystal?  I have never heard it called a smoke stack (if that is what you are taking about), but it very well could be.  It is technically called the rehaut.






That is the ring under the edge crystal next to the numbers right? Rolex writes Rolex in the area on a model.



What I'm talking about is the case of steal around the outside of the crystal behind that band.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

redcarmoose said:


> That is the ring under the edge crystal next to the numbers right? Rolex writes Rolex in the area on a model.
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm talking about is the case of steal around the outside of the crystal behind that band.


 
  
 You are 100% correct; that is the rehaute.
  

  
 Top to bottom on a Submariner case (more complex than most case with more parts) you have the crystal, retaining ring, I don't know what this is called, but it is the first piece in building the ratcheted bezel on the Sub, gasket, case, [tube, gaskets, crown], gasket and case back (at least if memory serves).
  
 Anyway, whatever the watch, whatever the part, sorry it was so poorly built in your case.  Seiko does offer incredible value!


----------



## Wokei

Got them yesterday..came with stainless steel bracelet but change to black with red and white stitching leather strap





What do you guys think....Cheers


----------



## bigfatpaulie

wokei said:


> Got them yesterday..came with stainless steel bracelet but change to black with red and white stitching leather strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 NICE!!  Congrats on a great Seiko!  I like it on the strap too!


----------



## shane55

bigfatpaulie said:


> NICE!!  Congrats on a great Seiko!  I like it on the strap too!


 
  
 What he said!!


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> What he said!!


 
 LOL...I knew someone would comment on that!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

moedawg140 said:


> LOL...I knew someone would comment on that!


 
  
 You guys are mean


----------



## Wokei

shane55 said:


> What he said!!







moedawg140 said:


> LOL...I knew someone would comment on that! :tongue_smile:







bigfatpaulie said:


> You guys are mean :bigsmile_face:




Sorry guys ..what's the joke here ??? :rolleyes:


----------



## shane55

wokei said:


> Sorry guys ..what's the joke here ???


 
  
 Not a clue here. I was dead serious. Love the watch.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

shane55 said:


> Not a clue here. I was dead serious. Love the watch.


 
  
 Haha.
  
 It all just FEELS (but isn't) patronizing.  And I truly mean that in the most playful way.


----------



## liamstrain

I know they can be somewhat controversial, but I couldn't resist getting a Panerai MM clone homage - I'm likely never going to buy the real thing (can not justify that kind of dosh). This one is made by Getat - which I liked because I could make some custom choices (like the no badge face, upgraded domed crystal, etc.). And it has a decent handwind movement in it (Seagull 6497 ETA clone) for the money.


----------



## moedawg140

liamstrain said:


> I know they can be somewhat controversial, but I couldn't resist getting a Panerai MM clone - I'm likely never going to buy the real thing (can not justify that kind of dosh). This one is made by Getat - which I liked because I could make some custom choices (like the no badge face, upgraded domed crystal, etc.). And it has a decent handwind movement in it (Seagull 6497 ETA clone) for the money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very interesting watch you have there!  Subtle elegance, I like it!  Definitely a conversation starter.


----------



## PalJoey

What sort of price-range are we talking about here?


----------



## liamstrain

I think mine came to somewhere in the $150-200 range with all the options I chose and shipping. There are a few companies that make homage watches like this. Getat is in the middle of the pack, price wise.


----------



## Redcarmoose

liamstrain said:


> I know they can be somewhat controversial, but I couldn't resist getting a Panerai MM clone homage - I'm likely never going to buy the real thing (can not justify that kind of dosh). This one is made by Getat - which I liked because I could make some custom choices (like the no badge face, upgraded domed crystal, etc.). And it has a decent handwind movement in it (Seagull 6497 ETA clone) for the money.





My friend has the original Panerai and when seeing it, I thought I would not wear one. I love watches, and no negatives to the folks who love ultra expensive watches.

For him it makes him truly happy, and helps him succeeded in his work. I understand the attraction process. I could just see myself running my arm against a wall by accident? I know they have fully replaceable parts.

I guess I'm too much of a gorilla for super expensive watches?


----------



## bigfatpaulie

I'm so madly in love...
  

  

  

  

  
  
 But it is soooo much money.... 
  
 (Also, obviously not my photos or watch...   Maybe one day, after I won the lottery...  Twice)


----------



## immtbiker

You'd think for that kind of money, that Mr. "Lee Coultre" could find the pieces to finish the front and back of that watch! 
  
 When you start a project, it is important to finish it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## immtbiker

While trying to teach my son how mechanical and automatic watches work, I came across this great animation video
 that nicely shows/explains the 5 basic sections that make a mechanical watch work. This uses a pocket watch as an
 example:


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Great video!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

There are some absolutely excpetional watches that were released this year at SIHH.  
  
 The most exceptional Lang I have ever seen (from a company that does nothing BUT exceptional).


----------



## PalJoey

bigfatpaulie said:


> There are some absolutely excpetional watches that were released this year at SIHH.
> 
> The most exceptional Lang I have ever seen (from a company that does nothing BUT exceptional).


 
 I think it's just teensy bit big for my wrist...


----------



## gelocks

Going on a cruise, my watch this week!


----------



## immtbiker

Everything you wanted to know about the making of a $150K Blancpain gold automatic, from beginning to end...but were afraid to ask 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (poor resolution
 at the very beginning, but it gets better). One of the best "How It's Made" episodes, for me:


----------



## AxelCloris

bigfatpaulie said:


> There are some absolutely excpetional watches that were released this year at SIHH.
> 
> The most exceptional Lang I have ever seen (from a company that does nothing BUT exceptional).


 
  
 For $500k I expect nothing short of exceptional. But that is a serious thing of beauty.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

paljoey said:


> I think it's just teensy bit big for my wrist...


 
  
 It's larger than life!!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

axelcloris said:


> For $500k I expect nothing short of exceptional. But that is a serious thing of beauty.


 
  
 I think it's closer to $660k with the current exchange


----------



## AxelCloris

bigfatpaulie said:


> I think it's closer to $660k with the current exchange


 
  
 Google is reporting the 440,000 EUR is $493,086.00 USD with current market exchange. Of course that doesn't include any form of VAT, import/export fees, shipping, and traditional sales taxes.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

axelcloris said:


> Google is reporting the 440,000 EUR is $493,086.00 USD with current market exchange. Of course that doesn't include any form of VAT, import/export fees, shipping, and traditional sales taxes.


 
  
 You're correct...  Sorry, I was it in Canadian dollars (one can dream, right?)


----------



## AxelCloris

bigfatpaulie said:


> You're correct...  Sorry, I was it in Canadian dollars (one can dream, right?)


 
  
 $500k CAD would be one heck of a discount, around $402k US. Still well out of my price range. I could buy two of my house with money like that.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

axelcloris said:


> $500k CAD would be one heck of a discount, around $402k US. Still well out of my price range. I could buy two of my house with money like that.


 
  
 So you don't want to go halfsies with me on one?


----------



## AxelCloris

bigfatpaulie said:


> So you don't want to go halfsies with me on one?


 
  
 Sure! We'll each get it one day every week. The remaining 5 days will be used shipping it back and forth between us. 2 day shipping/processing to Canada is cheap at around $80 one way for a small item like this. I'm game! And on holidays the watch can be given a vacation and sent to an all-inclusive island resort somewhere in the eastern Caribbean. I'll just sell the house. I'm sure the wife will understand.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

axelcloris said:


> Sure! We'll each get it one day every week. The remaining 5 days will be used shipping it back and forth between us. 2 day shipping/processing to Canada is cheap at around $80 one way for a small item like this. I'm game! And on holidays the watch can be given a vacation and sent to an all-inclusive island resort somewhere in the eastern Caribbean. I'll just sell the house. I'm sure the wife will understand.


 
  
 So it's agreed then!  I will list my home too!
  
 I'll start looking for a 5 start resort for the watch to stay at when we aren't wearing it.  Also, I see absolutely no issues with this plan whatsoever.  
  
 (Imagine the duty we would have to pay shipping it over the boarder each time!)


----------



## PalJoey

bigfatpaulie said:


> It's larger than life!!


 
 That show mock-up would make a pretty cool wall clock!


----------



## AxelCloris

It may be cheaper to charter a private jet each time.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Haha.  Probably!


----------



## immtbiker

[td]1.[/td] [td] ​[/td] [td] ​[/td]​


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigfatpaulie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think it's closer to $660k with the current exchange


 

 Just saw a special on the Swiss watch making industry, and they were saying that their currency has lost significant value compared to $USD and the €uro in the last few years
 100 CHF = 1.14 USD currently, and they have held off increasing prices, but they have absorbed the increase as long as possible, and are going to raise prices.
  
 Good for vintage watch owner staple models, bad for new purchases. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I would have liked growing up in a land where I could have become a precision watch maker for a top watch company. It seems that in would be something in my wheelhouse.
  
 A nice rosewood case for my eye loop, gloves, IEMs and DAP!


[td] [/td] [td] ​[/td] [td] 
  ​[/td]​


----------



## Redcarmoose

axelcloris said:


> It may be cheaper to charter a private jet each time.




If you two are selling your houses then may as well get a Mille for 1 million. Of course there is the Chan discount model for $733,000.


----------



## Mr Rick

I have about fifty in my collection. Here is what I'm wearing today.


----------



## liamstrain

Nice one, Mr. Rick.


----------



## Redcarmoose

I'm really loving this PRS 516. Just changed the Swiss ETA g10 battery and maybe good for another 6 years or so. The PVD material is so scratch resistant and 40mm fits perfect.


----------



## immtbiker

mr rick said:


> I have about fifty in my collection. Here is what I'm wearing today.


 
  
 For those of you who have a sizable watch collection (I have about 25), how do you decide which ones to where, when?
  
 I usually use my G-Shock on weekends unless I am going somewhere special, then I rotate my "nicer" watches on a weekly basis.
 I used to use watch winders for the automatics, but I gave up on those. 
  
 When I know I am going to work in a dirtier environment, or chance of getting it scratched on sharp edged equipment, then I rotate in
 my other stock.
 I don't want my babies to feel neglected.


----------



## Mr Rick

immtbiker said:


> For those of you who have a sizable watch collection (I have about 25), how do you decide which ones to where, when?
> 
> I usually use my G-Shock on weekends unless I am going somewhere special, then I rotate my "nicer" watches on a weekly basis.
> I used to use watch winders for the automatics, but I gave up on those.
> ...


 
 I wear mine in a strict rotation. I'm retired, and I wear what I want when I want. You will see them all here eventually.


----------



## moedawg140

immtbiker said:


> For those of you who have a sizable watch collection (I have about 25), how do you decide which ones to where, when?
> 
> I usually use my G-Shock on weekends unless I am going somewhere special, then I rotate my "nicer" watches on a weekly basis.
> I used to use watch winders for the automatics, but I gave up on those.
> ...




I have around 50 watches in total as well (currently), and I wear what I want based on my mood, occasion, and what goes well with whatever I'm wearing. I wear certain watches for coaching, teaching, performing network administration work, hiking and other activities. I will wear my silver limited edition G today - just because. I won't be sweating, so no issues regarding messing up the G. :bigsmile_face:


----------



## SpudHarris

immtbiker said:


> For those of you who have a sizable watch collection (I have about 25), how do you decide which ones to where, when?
> 
> I usually use my G-Shock on weekends unless I am going somewhere special, then I rotate my "nicer" watches on a weekly basis.
> I used to use watch winders for the automatics, but I gave up on those.
> ...




I often think about this. I don't have a huge collection like some, maybe 20 or so but in that 20 or so I have Favourites...

My daily go to is this.




For important meetings, this




But this is what I am lusting after recently...



I'm not super rich so would consider trading the planet ocean towards the Heritage 46, what do you guys think?


----------



## moedawg140

SpudHarris, the Planet Ocean is a nice watch, and the Heritage 46 is an awesome watch as well. I would say keep your Planet Ocean if you have any type of nostalgic ties to it and work towards acquiring the 46, or trade in the Omega if you have truly gotten tired of it, and if you can get a lot of (or more) of what you may have paid for it.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

spudharris said:


> I often think about this. I don't have a huge collection like some, maybe 20 or so but in that 20 or so I have Favourites...
> 
> My daily go to is this.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I wouldn't give up a co-axial Omega for any modern Breitling.  But it's not my collection.  What I would do, if I were you and what I have done in the past in similar situations, is I list the Omega for a high price - an offer I couldn't refuse.  If someone bites, I call it fate.  Fortunately the PO isn't super rare so you can always get it back.  Selling takes a long time so that usually allows me to come to my senses.  How long have to be longing for the Super Ocean?


----------



## Blurr

redcarmoose said:


> If you two are selling your houses then may as well get a Mille for 1 million. Of course there is the Chan discount model for $733,000.



Richard mille makes some of the most atrociously hideous watches regardless of pricing, this one is no different. Even if they cost a hundred euro I wouldn't buy them.


----------



## Redcarmoose

blurr said:


> Richard mille makes some of the most atrociously hideous watches regardless of pricing, this one is no different. Even if they cost a hundred euro I wouldn't buy them.





A friend of mine drives a pastel orange 181K daily driver. I would not drive it. I would want a different color. 
Still I'm not super rich so I don't know what they like.


----------



## SpudHarris

moedawg140 said:


> SpudHarris, the Planet Ocean is a nice watch, and the Heritage 46 is an awesome watch as well. I would say keep your Planet Ocean if you have any type of nostalgic ties to it and work towards acquiring the 46, or trade in the Omega if you have truly gotten tired of it, and if you can get a lot of (or more) of what you may have paid for it.





bigfatpaulie said:


> I wouldn't give up a co-axial Omega for any modern Breitling.  But it's not my collection.  What I would do, if I were you and what I have done in the past in similar situations, is I list the Omega for a high price - an offer I couldn't refuse.  If someone bites, I call it fate.  Fortunately the PO isn't super rare so you can always get it back.  Selling takes a long time so that usually allows me to come to my senses.  How long have to be longing for the Super Ocean?




Thanks guys, I have given myself a good talking to. I love the Planet Ocean, I am far from tired of it, just impatient to get the next acquisition. I have been looking at the Breitling for a few months at our local mall (same place I got the Planet Ocean) so have touched and felt it and it is calling me but I will put my big boy pants on and do the right thing. I'll save up for the Breitling....


----------



## moedawg140

spudharris said:


> Thanks guys, I have given myself a good talking to. I love the Planet Ocean, I am far from tired of it, just impatient to get the next acquisition. I have been looking at the Breitling for a few months at our local mall (same place I got the Planet Ocean) so have touched and felt it and it is calling me but I will put my big boy pants on and do the right thing. I'll save up for the Breitling....


 
  
 Great decision!  That Breitling is really classy, I must say. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I knew I saw Breitlings at Costco, so I went online and found one that is similar to yours: http://www.costco.com/Breitling-Superocean-Heritage-Chronograph-Men's-Automatic-Watch.product.100153556.html.  Maybe that one is more economical, I'm not sure as I didn't sign in to see the price.


----------



## Mr Rick

Nice to see some CWs above.
  
 Today I'm wearing my Christopher Ward C10 Aviator Mk I.


----------



## SpudHarris

mr rick said:


> Nice to see some CWs above.
> 
> Today I'm wearing my Christopher Ward C10 Aviator Mk I.


 
  
 Nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I have this one also....


----------



## Mr Rick

spudharris said:


> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That is a lovely C11. I have 18 CWs, but not that one.


----------



## immtbiker

moedawg140 said:


> Great decision!  That Breitling is really classy, I must say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Am I the only one who is really bothered by Breitilings being sold at Costco's? As well as some other nice watches. 
  
 It goes totally against every fiber of my being.


----------



## Mr Rick

immtbiker said:


> Am I the only one who is really bothered by Breitilings being sold at Costco's? As well as some other nice watches.
> 
> It goes totally against every fiber of my being.


 
 Why? I try never to pay list price for a watch if I can avoid it.


----------



## moedawg140

immtbiker said:


> Am I the only one who is really bothered by Breitilings being sold at Costco's? As well as some other nice watches.
> 
> It goes totally against every fiber of my being.




You are not the only one that is bothered. I was reading forums regarding watches that are sold at Costco (when I was trying to find a better price for the Breitling) and saw people accusing them of partaking in a "gray market", and de-valuing established watch brands. I see it both ways. When I saw some Gs that I know their prices normally as being a fraction of the price at my local Costcos, it on one hand made me think "so this is how commercial G Shocks are now...", to "what a great deal for this watch!" I think it is really about how the individual thinks about the matter. You will find 30K diamond/platinum jewelry at Costcos, and other high-priced goods, so it isn't like they sell the lamest, cheapest stuff ever. If it bothers people so much where they can buy their watches, they can just purchase it at Costco, and then if they are ever questioned where they purchased the watch, they can say they purchased it at a store that sells high priced watches and jewelry! Also the person can say that the watch store (it does sell watches, haha) gave them a good price for it - totally omitting the fact they purchased it at a Costco or Costco.com. :bigsmile_face:


----------



## liamstrain

There was a recent case about them carrying grey market Omega's... the court decided against Omega, basically saying - if you don't want your watches sold cheap in the US, don't sell them cheap elsewhere. There was no compelling reason to not have the same watch available in the US at the same list price. And that certainly there was no legal leg to stand on that would prevent Costco from buying them legally in one country, and then reselling them.


----------



## PalJoey

mr rick said:


> Nice to see some CWs above.
> 
> Today I'm wearing my Christopher Ward C10 Aviator Mk I.


 
 Oh, I do like that!


----------



## Mr Rick

paljoey said:


> Oh, I do like that!


 
 So easy to read if you have old eyes like me.


----------



## immtbiker

liamstrain said:


> There was a recent case about them carrying grey market Omega's... the court decided against Omega, basically saying - if you don't want your watches sold cheap in the US, don't sell them cheap elsewhere. There was no compelling reason to not have the same watch available in the US at the same list price. And that certainly there was no legal leg to stand on that would prevent Costco from buying them legally in one country, and then reselling them.


 

 …and this is why companies like Rolex, Shure, and "used-to-be Bose" when Amar Bose was alive…etc., demand that all authorized dealers must charge msrp,
 in order to be allowed to sell their wares. They don't want their name watered down. This is a perfect example. Every store *must *charge the asking price in order to maintain their authorized dealer status.
  
 Costco is the epitome of the theory of buying in bulk in order for the consumer to be awarded with a lower price. Wholesale vs. retail, so to speak. This was James Sinegal's vision and brainchild. There is a stigma attached to Costco, and buying jewelry or a fancy watch there, just plain bothers me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 
 Would I buy a 6-pack of Hanes skivvies? A 2-pack of Miralax because I am a middle-aged constipated man? Hell yeah!
  
 Just not a beautiful watch. Everytime I look at it, my smell senses that remind me of the purchase, will be infused with the delectable smell of 100 rotisserie chickens.


----------



## liamstrain

immtbiker said:


> …and this is why companies like Rolex, Shure, and "used-to-be Bose" when Amar Bose was alive…etc., demand that all authorized dealers must charge msrp,
> in order to be allowed to sell their wares. They don't want their name watered down. This is a perfect example. Every store *must *charge the asking price in order to maintain their authorized dealer status.
> 
> Costco is the epitome of the theory of buying in bulk in order for the consumer to be awarded with a lower price. Wholesale vs. retail, so to speak. This was James Sinegal's vision and brainchild. There is a stigma attached to Costco, and buying jewelry or a fancy watch there, just plain bothers me
> ...


 
  
 Their point was, Costco was asking the MSRP, just not the US one. The court's decision was, you can't sell it for a lower price in a different country, then complain when someone sells it in the US for that price. If Omega wants to not dilute their pricing, they need to be consistent in it and charge the same price in Uraguay as the do in the US.  Sticking a globe stamp on the case, doesn't change the product sufficiently to warrant different version pricing, and even if it did, there is no reason to limit the import of that version, just to protect price.


----------



## Mr Rick

Wearing my Olivier today.


----------



## immtbiker

liamstrain said:


> Their point was, Costco was asking the MSRP, just not the US one. The court's decision was....


 
  
 I understood. My post was one of "light-hearted" opinion…hence the emoticons 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Going to Tourneau to purchase a watch, is part of my _total _purchasing experience. Part of the "thrill of the chase" portion of the hobby.
 As trite as it may sound for me to say.
 Buying a lesser price watch from Costco, like a $300 G-Shock, I can validate in my mind.
  
 But not a $3000 Omega or Brietling. Just my own madness.


----------



## liamstrain

Hah - fair enough. I can certainly understand. For me I enjoy the hunt for vintage pieces, but if it's just a matter of spending on a new watch, then I'd rather go where I spend less.


----------



## immtbiker

My Bell & Ross Space 3 Chronograph, on a $20 Cuff band:


----------



## Vargtass

My collection thus far - not that I'm planning anything new ... 
  
 1. Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean cal 8500 - bought in 2012, it's surprisingly enough accurate to the second last time I benched it over 48 hours. Workhorse! 
  
 2. Omega Speedmaster Dark Side of the Moon - love at first sight. It's amazing - extremely comfortable to wear and not everything you see every day. Not cheap, but god damn it I love it.


----------



## Podster

Two beauties and once again why us of lesser means don't even need to post our meager LumiNox, Tissot, Victorinox, Hamilton and dare I say TIMEX


----------



## Vargtass

podster said:


> Two beauties and once again why us of lesser means don't even need to post our meager LumiNox, Tissot, Victorinox, Hamilton and dare I say TIMEX


 
  
 Not true. There is beauty in pretty much every watch I've ever seen. I don't care much for fakes, that much I can say. I'd rather have an awesome automatic Tissot instead for a tad increase in price - but there are awesome watches when on a budget. Never assume anything else.


----------



## Podster

vargtass said:


> Not true. There is beauty in pretty much every watch I've ever seen. I don't care much for fakes, that much I can say. I'd rather have an awesome automatic Tissot instead for a tad increase in price - but there are awesome watches when on a budget. Never assume anything else.


 
 Oh I love all my watches but they are not on par with the next class up which your Omega's, Tag's, Breit's, Baume's and Weil's are in. I too can appreciate them all the way up into the upper echelon of fine time pieces IWC, Piguet, U-Nard's on up to the money no object babies like the Zenith El Primero Chrono or a Jeager Turbee!  I just can't afford them. 
  
 Sad part for me is my lack of patience, if I would have just waited and saved on the 7 watches I own I could have had a nice Freelancer and Fangio Ltd.! or Seamaster and a B&M Clifton.


----------



## shane55

podster said:


> Oh I love all my watches but they are not on par with the next class up which your Omega's, Tag's, Breit's, Baume's and Weil's are in. I too can appreciate them all the way up into the upper echelon of fine time pieces IWC, Piguet, U-Nard's on up to the money no object babies like the Zenith El Primero Chrono or a Jeager Turbee!  I just can't afford them.
> 
> Sad part for me is my lack of patience, if I would have just waited and saved on the 7 watches I own I could have had a nice Freelancer and Fangio Ltd.! or Seamaster and a B&M Clifton.


 
  
 Some of what I've had that I've been freed from.
 It's now down to a half dozen or so more simple beauties that I rotate through...
  
 Loved them all.


----------



## Podster

As well you should have! 
  
 You seem to be a guy in the know Shane, how legit is this website? www.authenticwatches.com/ 
  
 My buddy says he is looking to pick up a TAG Aquaracer from them and I told him to hold off until I asked around.


----------



## musicman59

podster said:


> As well you should have!
> 
> You seem to be a guy in the know Shane, how legit is this website? www.authenticwatches.com/
> 
> My buddy says he is looking to pick up a TAG Aquaracer from them and I told him to hold off until I asked around.


 
 I made a purchase of a TAG Aquaracer with diamonds bezel for my wife from them and I am very happy with the purchase.
 Came with all the original stuff including paperwork and shipped very fast. They have been in business for long time. IMO if they were not legit in this era of social media they could not been able to survive with bad reputation spreading fast.


----------



## Podster

musicman59 said:


> I made a purchase of a TAG Aquaracer with diamonds bezel for my wife from them and I am very happy with the purchase.
> Came with all the original stuff including paperwork and shipped very fast. They have been in business for long time. IMO if they were not legit in this era of social media they could not been able to survive with bad reputation spreading fast.


 
 Thank you musicman59, I tend to agree on the social media and longevity of their business plus another watch lover friend just said he bought a Tissot from them last year and he pretty much feels the same as you do about your wife's TAG
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now how to keep myself off that site, they seem to carry almost everything


----------



## musicman59

I hear you... I have been eyeing a Breitling Bentley GMT there for sometime already.


----------



## Podster

True that, all I saw in the left column of their home page was the word.........TROUBLE


----------



## shane55

Honestly... I haven't a clue as to whether they are legit or not.
 My old buds on TimeZone are probably the best resource for this.
 Good luck


----------



## bigfatpaulie

The watches are very likely genuine but grey market.  Many of these sites are similar (swissluxury, prestigetime, etc) and usually work in the same manner.  They buy stock from jewelry stores that are going under or liquidating a brand or are importing them from a different market and bypassing customs.  Some also ship directly from overseas.  Most sites offer an additional warranty because the manufacture won't honor one...  At least that's how I understand it but who knows...
  
 Back in the day the watches would come with SN's very carefully buffed out (as a side note Costco used to do this too) but this is rarely done now.


----------



## Mr Rick

.


----------



## gdpeck

bigfatpaulie said:


> The watches are very likely genuine but grey market.  Many of these sites are similar (swissluxury, prestigetime, etc) and usually work in the same manner.  They buy stock from jewelry stores that are going under or liquidating a brand or are importing them from a different market and bypassing customs.  Some also ship directly from overseas.  Most sites offer an additional warranty because the manufacture won't honor one...  At least that's how I understand it but who knows...
> 
> Back in the day the watches would come with SN's very carefully buffed out (as a side note Costco used to do this too) but this is rarely done now.


 
 Agreed. They seem grey market to me. "This is from their website: We are not, nor are we affiliated with authorized dealers of any of the timepiece manufacturers advertised." So if you choose to buy a watch from them you will likely get a better price than an authorized dealer would give, but you will not get a manufacturers warranty, and your watch will not be serviced by an authorized service provider for the manufacturer. Authenticwatches.com will provide a warranty with the watch. It won't be the manufacturer's warranty, but may provide the peace of mind you seek when you make a large purchase. They will also service your watch. It might be as good as the service you would get from an authorized service provider. 
  
So it might be a good deal, and it might work out great, but there is a trade off for the good initial price for the watch. I do feel that they are very up-front about who they are and what they provide.  I've never bought a watch from them or from any site, like this, so I don't have firsthand experience, but you can get a lot of information about whether buying from a company like authenticwatches.com would work for you, by understanding all of the information on their "About Us" page: http://www.authenticwatches.com/info.html


----------



## Mr Rick

Today I'm wearing this vintage Zodiac.


----------



## Podster

gdpeck said:


> Agreed. They seem grey market to me. "This is from their website: We are not, nor are we affiliated with authorized dealers of any of the timepiece manufacturers advertised." So if you choose to buy a watch from them you will likely get a better price than an authorized dealer would give, but you will not get a manufacturers warranty, and your watch will not be serviced by an authorized service provider for the manufacturer. Authenticwatches.com will provide a warranty with the watch. It won't be the manufacturer's warranty, but may provide the peace of mind you seek when you make a large purchase. They will also service your watch. It might be as good as the service you would get from an authorized service provider.
> 
> So it might be a good deal, and it might work out great, but there is a trade off for the good initial price for the watch. I do feel that they are very up-front about who they are and what they provide.  I've never bought a watch from them or from any site, like this, so I don't have firsthand experience, but you can get a lot of information about whether buying from a company like authenticwatches.com would work for you, by understanding all of the information on their "About Us" page: http://www.authenticwatches.com/info.html 
 Yes, I hit their "About Us" page gdp and feel they are fairly legit in their business and practices. I also feel Musicman59 has a valid point that in this day and age if they were hocking fakes word travels fast
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Shane/BigFat, appreciate your input as well.


----------



## Mr Rick

A Friday favorite. One of my vintage Heuer Autavias.


----------



## Wokei

Mr Rick

keep them coming..love your watches..hate you....joking...cheers


----------



## Mr Rick

wokei said:


> @Mr Rick
> 
> keep them coming..love your watches..hate you....joking...cheers


 
 And I love your country. I really enjoyed spending a month on Penang Island a few years ago.  You are some of the nicest people on the planet.


----------



## Wokei

Cheers...kind words...used to work in Penang Island for 7 years...hit me up the next time u here..haha

Wearing me Seiko Shurikane Diver now...


----------



## Podster

Nice looking Automatic Wokie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wearing my $99 magazine special today


----------



## Wokei

When feeling classy..would wear this..Cheers


----------



## Podster

Cool, would that be considered an open heart design?


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Cool, would that be considered an open heart design?




Yes...or they didn't have time to finish the watch....haha...but it's nice to be able to see the movement


----------



## Podster

When I hit the big time I'm going for this classy open heart


----------



## Redcarmoose

podster said:


> When I hit the big time I'm going for this classy open heart:rolleyes:





I have been going by the watch shop and trying on the Seiko Premeir for sale.Very different as a watch that's automatic but also has the functionality of optional winding?


Your open heart photo slightly reminded me.

I love $270 watches, and wonder how Seiko can make such a thing?


----------



## Redcarmoose

My biggest watch is this weird Fossil that is both automatic and quartz. Two hands are quartz and the second hand is automatic. I feel the new trend is smaller watches again. Big is out medium and small is in?


----------



## Redcarmoose

New pictures of my new watch changing the date.


----------



## Mr Rick

Today I'm wearing my vintage Certina.


----------



## Wokei

Nice [@] Mr Rick[/@]...always loved Certina



My Citizen automatic...


----------



## Brimstone

New watch today. It has the bracelet as well, but love it on this NATO strap.


----------



## Mr Rick

brimstone said:


> New watch today. It has the bracelet as well, but love it on this NATO strap.


 
 Lovely Steinhart. I have the Ocean Forty-Four GMT.


----------



## immtbiker

Just got back from Costco with the lil' lady. 
  
 They carry a lot of $4K+ Male/Female Omegas there. Sigh


----------



## roadcykler

redcarmoose said:


> My biggest watch is this weird Fossil that is both automatic and quartz. Two hands are quartz and the second hand is automatic. I feel the new trend is smaller watches again. Big is out medium and small is in?


 
  
 I hope so because those giant watches are ridiculous, "hey look at me" things.


----------



## Redcarmoose

roadcykler said:


> I hope so because those giant watches are ridiculous, "hey look at me" things.


----------



## immtbiker

Completely Unacceptable!!!!
  
 By any chance could we see a version of that "44mm" (mega meter) model in an open heart version? 
 I would really like to get a gander at those inner workings, purely from a mechanical point of view, of course


----------



## Mr Rick

Another of my CWs today.


----------



## Podster

THX Redcar, I guess I do like big flashy "Hey look at me" things afterall

Mr. Rick, that is a very nice understated watch, that brown NATO with the off white face is perfect


----------



## PotatoEars

Christmas buy, no regrets


----------



## Mr Rick

Starting out the week with one of my Steinhart's.


----------



## Podster

Nice O1 Mr. Rick, I'm really liking their TRITON MB model


----------



## Mr Rick

podster said:


> Nice O1 Mr. Rick, I'm really liking their TRITON MB model


 
 The MB is a very nice piece. I have the original Triton 30 ATM. Unfortunately my tastes have started to change, and 45mm is just getting too big for me.


----------



## Mr Rick

When I bought my Triton 30 I suggested to Steinhart that they build a bronze version. Perhaps they were listening. LOL


----------



## Mr Rick

For today: My Speedy "Reduced".


----------



## angelo898

redcarmoose said:


>


 
 this point was just nullified by the picture omg


----------



## AxelCloris

angelo898 said:


> this point was just nullified by the picture omg


 
  
 You're absolutely right. Nothing says "hey look at me" quite like that boat.


----------



## Wokei

angelo898 said:


> this point was just nullified by the picture omg




Omg...say that again...gonna have a nose bleed if this pic is quote again


----------



## Podster

Maybe this will help Wokie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  
 THX Mr. Rick, I have a little lust for this cute Dark Side


----------



## Coq de Combat

Some of you have been through my **** in this thread, and things are going upwards. I got myself tinder and tomorrow I have a date with a beeeeautiful young woman totally in my taste (hipsterishly retro haircut and just simply stunning!). 

We're going to a jazz club. Wenger Sea Force or a slightly scratched Seiko?


----------



## moedawg140

coq de combat said:


> Some of you have been through my **** in this thread, and things are going upwards. I got myself tinder and tomorrow I have a date with a beeeeautiful young woman totally in my taste (hipsterishly retro haircut and just simply stunning!).
> 
> We're going to a jazz club. Wenger Sea Force or a slightly scratched Seiko?




Congrats, my friend. Nice to hear from you! As for what watch to go with, I would choose the classy and snazzy Wenger Sea Force watch for the date. 

Good luck - heck you don't need luck - just have fun! :bigsmile_face:


----------



## Mr Rick

podster said:


> Maybe this will help Wokie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Believe me when I say I understand the attraction. LOL


----------



## Podster

Ooh, nice black TAG co-ax there


----------



## Mr Rick

podster said:


> Ooh, nice black TAG co-ax there


 
 Vintage Heuer, *NOT *TAG, There is a difference. LOL


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Congrats, my friend. Nice to hear from you! As for what watch to go with, I would choose the classy and snazzy Wenger Sea Force watch for the date.
> 
> Good luck - heck you don't need luck - just have fun!


 
 I concur with Moe Coq, I don't usually like a white watch but this baby is an exception to that rule


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


> Vintage Heuer, *NOT *TAG, There is a difference. LOL


 
 My apologies and I understand the allegiance, I have remanded myself to the corner of the room and accept my 30 lashes


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> I concur with Moe Coq, I don't usually like a white watch but this baby is an exception to that rule:rolleyes:




The one that Coq will be using is not white. The one that he will be using is this one (if he chooses it for the date, of course):


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> The one that Coq will be using is not white. The one that he will be using is this one (if he chooses it for the date, of course):


 
 Yessir, it's a classic and the one that comes to mind first for me is the yellow but I really like that white Wenger


----------



## Coq de Combat

Alright! Wenger it is!


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


> Believe me when I say I understand the attraction. LOL


 
 Speaking of lusting, this is one of my personal favorites and if I would quit buying mid-range watches I could have bought it already


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Yessir, it's a classic and the one that comes to mind first for me is the yellow but I really like that white Wenger




Okay, but just understand he doesn't have the white Wenger, he has the black will yellow accents Wenger. It just sounded like you assumed he was going to wear the white watch when in fact, it isn't shown on his watch album - only the black with yellow accents Wenger is shown. :bigsmile_face:


----------



## moedawg140

coq de combat said:


> Alright! Wenger it is!




Sweet! Let us know how the date went!


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Okay, but just understand he doesn't have the white Wenger, he has the black will yellow accents Wenger. It just sounded like you assumed he was going to wear the white watch when in fact, it isn't shown on his watch album - only the black with yellow accents Wenger is shown.


 
 Sorry Moe, guess we just got crossed. I just posted the Wenger I like and did not go looking at Coq's watch album. I think his yellow is a great date choice


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Sorry Moe, guess we just got crossed. I just posted the Wenger I like and did not go looking at Coq's watch album. I think his yellow is a great date choice




No worries. I agree Coq should have no trouble looking snazzy with the watch on his wrist, even without of course.


----------



## PalJoey

coq de combat said:


> Some of you have been through my **** in this thread, and things are going upwards. I got myself tinder and tomorrow I have a date with a beeeeautiful young woman totally in my taste (hipsterishly retro haircut and just simply stunning!).
> 
> We're going to a jazz club. Wenger Sea Force or a slightly scratched Seiko?


 
 If she's of the hipster-ish persuasion, then the Seiko would have the downbeat chic thing nailed, as opposed to the more assertive Wenger. Just my two penn'orth on the matter.


----------



## OddE

paljoey said:


> If she's of the hipster-ish persuasion, then the Seiko would have the downbeat chic thing nailed, as opposed to the more assertive Wenger. Just my two penn'orth on the matter.




-I hate to rain on our collective parade, but chances are she wouldn't notice the watch anyway. Muggles (or whatever we should call people not into watches) couldn't care less. 

A friend of mine with way more money than sense liked my Omega Planet Ocean so much he went out and ordered himself one. In red gold. On a red gold bracelet. 

I got to borrow it for a couple of weeks, but nobody commented on the watch - not even my wife...

That baby sure had some heft to it, though!


----------



## moedawg140

odde said:


> -I hate to rain on our collective parade, but chances are she wouldn't notice the watch anyway. Muggles (or whatever we should call people not into watches) couldn't care less.
> 
> A friend of mine with way more money than sense liked my Omega Planet Ocean so much he went out and ordered himself one. In red gold. On a red gold bracelet.
> 
> ...




My G Shocks almost always get commented on, either by a lady whom I was dating, or otherwise. My "fancier" watches rarely get noticed or complimented, however.


----------



## Toxic Cables

.


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Maybe this will help Wokie
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes ..that is a beauty ...me likey



coq de combat said:


> Some of you have been through my **** in this thread, and things are going upwards. I got myself tinder and tomorrow I have a date with a beeeeautiful young woman totally in my taste (hipsterishly retro haircut and just simply stunning!).
> 
> We're going to a jazz club. Wenger Sea Force or a slightly scratched Seiko?




Cheers Coq ..glad things are looking up .....understand how hard it is ..me just split with me other half before Xmas ...:mad:




odde said:


> -I hate to rain on our collective parade, but chances are she wouldn't notice the watch anyway. Muggles (or whatever we should call people not into watches) couldn't care less.
> 
> A friend of mine with way more money than sense liked my Omega Planet Ocean so much he went out and ordered himself one. In red gold. On a red gold bracelet.
> 
> ...




For me ..wearing one of me swanky watch is not so much whether the ladies will notice but more ..lof an internal feel ...makes me feel good and that will translate to my confidence ..haha


----------



## immtbiker

odde said:


> ...Muggles (or whatever we should call people not into watches) couldn't care less.


 
  
 Timepiece challenged micro-organisms.
  
 Just sayin' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 They wouldn't know the natural frequency of quartz if a shiny piece oscillated them in the head


----------



## SpudHarris

coq de combat said:


> Some of you have been through my **** in this thread, and things are going upwards. I got myself tinder and tomorrow I have a date with a beeeeautiful young woman totally in my taste (hipsterishly retro haircut and just simply stunning!).
> 
> We're going to a jazz club. Wenger Sea Force or a slightly scratched Seiko?




Enjoy buddy, live jazz and a cute chick? Why wouldn't you. Glad to hear things are on the up pal


----------



## Coq de Combat

Thanks guys. Yeah I chose the Wenger. To be honest, the Seiko, although a bit worn out, never was a looker in the first place. Eith the Wenger I can say that I can look for things in the sea that she hasn't even heard of (pun intended).

Anyway, I'm stoked. Only took my Klipsch S4 as well, as IEMs vave a way to get lost at bars (looking at my lost X10's). 

This one's the first date since the divorce, too bad she already seems lika a keeper. I would've wanted to date a few ... Before these ones. But since she asked, can't turn down that!


----------



## liamstrain

Wore my Invicta 8926C Pro-Diver and carried these old Schrades today (not to combine two hobbies in one photo...)


----------



## moedawg140

coq de combat said:


> Thanks guys. Yeah I chose the Wenger. To be honest, the Seiko, although a bit worn out, never was a looker in the first place. Eith the Wenger I can say that I can look for things in the sea that she hasn't even heard of (pun intended).
> 
> Anyway, I'm stoked. Only took my Klipsch S4 as well, as IEMs vave a way to get lost at bars (looking at my lost X10's).
> 
> This one's the first date since the divorce, too bad she already seems lika a keeper. I would've wanted to date a few ... Before these ones. But since she asked, can't turn down that!


 
  
 Good stuff!  Sounds like a great gal, and glad she seems like a keeper.  Good luck with her, and yourself, and I'll be looking out for your hopefully positive updates! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Dasani sparkling water in my glass)


----------



## Mr Rick

Today I'm wearing my only quartz.


----------



## Mr Rick

liamstrain said:


> Wore my Invicta 8926C Pro-Diver and carried these old Schrades today (not to combine two hobbies in one photo...)


 
 Oh dear. Another man with a collection of EDCs. LOL


----------



## Coq de Combat

Lol back home and it's 2:30 am. ****, had a blast. Extremely good jazz and lots of kissing and making out (dude, don't even go there). I think definitely a second date is in the horizon. Don't know how truthful she is, but apparently I'm one of a very select few to get that treatment. True or not, I'm gonna let it build my ego. 

edit: nothing but trouble here


----------



## Podster

Well Mr 50 Shades. I sure would not let the keeper catch wind of that action!


----------



## Coq de Combat

podster said:


> Well Mr 50 Shades. I sure would not let the keeper catch wind of that action!




Sobered up a bit now and I think Ms 50 Shades may be trouble with a capital T. I think I'll pass on that.


----------



## moedawg140

Congrats on the date that turned out really great, Coq!  And yeah - about the 'other' lady, I agree, you should pass.  You'll be fine with the stunning lady that gave you rarefied treatment.


----------



## Redcarmoose

coq de combat said:


> Lol back home and it's 2:30 am. ****, had a blast. Extremely good jazz and lots of kissing and making out (dude, don't even go there). I think definitely a second date is in the horizon. Don't know how truthful she is, but apparently I'm one of a very select few to get that treatment. True or not, I'm gonna let it build my ego.
> 
> edit: nothing but trouble here






I guess you picked the right timepiece for the date.


----------



## Wokei

coq de combat said:


> Sobered up a bit now and I think Ms 50 Shades may be trouble with a capital T. I think I'll pass on that.


----------



## Coq de Combat

Yeah, thanks again guys. It couldn't have been such a successful date with a lovely lady if it wasn't for the exquisite choice of timepiece. No, seriously, it was fun, she has a lovely personality and our senses of humour seem to go together really well.

As for Ms Trouble, the more I think about it, the more I don't want to open up the possibility of whatever trouble she may bring. I simply can't afford it.


----------



## Mr Rick

Another of mine in basic black for today.


----------



## Podster

coq de combat said:


> Yeah, thanks again guys. It couldn't have been such a successful date with a lovely lady if it wasn't for the exquisite choice of timepiece. No, seriously, it was fun, she has a lovely personality and our senses of humour seem to go together really well.
> 
> As for Ms Trouble, the more I think about it, the more I don't want to open up the possibility of whatever trouble she may bring. I simply can't afford it.


 
 Not knowing you all that well Coq I should not be telling you anything but you do seem like an alright guy who has already suffered some heartache at separation and I did not think you needed to have that happen again and possibly so soon. Plus your first post after the date indicated how highly you thought of the keeper and I was just trying to watch out for your better interest
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My apologies if I've stepped over any personal boundery lines


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


> Another of mine in basic black for today.


 
 ooh, shiny Mr. Rick
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You sure seem to have a opulent watch collection


----------



## Mr Rick

Today, another CW.


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


> Today, another CW.


 
 Yet another beauty Mr. Rick however I'm going to have to call that one the Groucho Marc's II as that is what the design work at 12 O'Clock reminds me of


----------



## SpudHarris

podster said:


> Yet another beauty Mr. Rick however I'm going to have to call that one the Groucho Marc's II as that is what the design work at 12 O'Clock reminds me of




Haha, nice one. Looked at that for a while and never noticed. True though


----------



## Coq de Combat

podster said:


> Not knowing you all that well Coq I should not be telling you anything but you do seem like an alright guy who has already suffered some heartache at separation and I did not think you needed to have that happen again and possibly so soon. Plus your first post after the date indicated how highly you thought of the keeper and I was just trying to watch out for your better interest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hey, it's totally fine my friend. No worries.
  
 That CW is a damned good looking one, Mr Rick.


----------



## Mr Rick

Today I'm wearing this big lump.


----------



## Wokei

Mr Rick......hate you :rolleyes:....but loves your collection of watches ....by far this is my fav of all your watches ....cheers


----------



## SpudHarris

Daily beater....


----------



## shane55

^^ Nice 'beater'.


----------



## Wokei

Same model as SpudHarris but stainless steel with Pepsi color bezel....Cheers


----------



## SpudHarris

wokei said:


> Same model as SpudHarris but stainless steel with Pepsi color bezel....Cheers




I like it Wokie


----------



## Mr Rick

Today, another vintage Heuer. A Montreal.


----------



## Blurr

This my new Seiko Prospex SUN021P1, A kinetic GMT diver. 





  
 Here together with his older brother the Velatura diver, the velatura was already a big watch, but the prospex is slightly bigger and heavier.

  
 lumibrite shot


----------



## gelocks

mr rick said:


> Today I'm wearing this big lump.


 
  


wokei said:


> @Mr Rick......hate you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I love love loooove Steinhart!!
 Did you guys get to see their latest limited edition watch? It just has something that pulls me in!!
  
 http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/ST-10,921.html


----------



## Mr Rick

gelocks said:


> I love love loooove Steinhart!!
> Did you guys get to see their latest limited edition watch? It just has something that pulls me in!!
> 
> http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/ST-10,921.html


 
 They have some really lovely designs. I only wish they could come down a bit in size. My tastes have changed and all their stuff is just too large now.


----------



## Mr Rick

Wearing one of my Limited Edition CWs today.


----------



## immtbiker

gelocks said:


> I love love loooove Steinhart!!
> Did you guys get to see their latest limited edition watch? It just has something that pulls me in!!
> 
> http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/ST-10,921.html


 

 What are the 3 bars on the face for?


----------



## Mr Rick

immtbiker said:


> What are the 3 bars on the face for?


 
 Is it a coincidence that it is limited to 111 pieces??


----------



## liamstrain

They form the number "10"


----------



## Coq de Combat

It's soon time to order a new watch. I don't know if I want a nice diver, or a nice classy beater. My favorite among all my watches is the Wenger Sea Force, I love it, but it also means I already have a diver.
  
 Suggestions? Budget: I'm not rich by any means, but maybe tops $4-500? Somewhere there... I suppose. Cheaper is also just fine, and perhaps a little more expensive could work, if I really, truly, deeply fall in love with it. But 4-500 is a good starting point.
  
 If I look at divers, I look at Seiko Black Monsters. But they're almost a little too "in your face" for this time.
  
 If not a diver, it's more free, just no distracting crap on the watch face.. Numbering is fine, it has to have good luminant capabilities in the dark because I wake up often at night and glance at my watch. But little more (date is fine, just no chronographs or distracting text/logos). Water resistance is a must; if it's a metal bracelet I *will* shower and bath with it. Automatic or quartz is of no importance to me.
  
 Best of both worlds maybe? A classy looking, low toned, diver that could be mistaken for a dress watch perhaps?
  
 Oh, it needs to be somewhat rugged though, and able to handle my clumsiness.


----------



## OddE

coq de combat said:


> It's soon time to order a new watch. I don't know if I want a nice diver, or a nice classy beater. My favorite among all my watches is the Wenger Sea Force, I love it, but it also means I already have a diver.
> 
> Suggestions? Budget: I'm not rich by any means, but maybe tops $4-500? Somewhere there... I suppose. Cheaper is also just fine, and perhaps a little more expensive could work, if I really, truly, deeply fall in love with it. But 4-500 is a good starting point.


 
 -What about Steinhart's Submariner knockoffs? Excellent quality for the price (Which is somewhere around €350-400), definitely in the classy diver camp, can take a bit of banging about. Perhaps the dial is a little bit cluttered (It is a knockoff to the extent that they had to put oodles of text where Rolex puts their 'Superlative Chronometer' etc. prose) - but a nice watch nonetheless.
  
 Movement is an ETA2824 automatic, IIRC.


----------



## Coq de Combat

odde said:


> -What about Steinhart's Submariner knockoffs? Excellent quality for the price (Which is somewhere around €350-400), definitely in the classy diver camp, can take a bit of banging about. Perhaps the dial is a little bit cluttered (It is a knockoff to the extent that they had to put oodles of text where Rolex puts their 'Superlative Chronometer' etc. prose) - but a nice watch nonetheless.
> 
> Movement is an ETA2824 automatic, IIRC.


 

 I really dig the OCEAN BLACK DLC. Thanks


----------



## OddE

coq de combat said:


> I really dig the OCEAN BLACK DLC. Thanks


 
  
 -A good thing gets better by being shared. 
  
 Considering an Ocean One Green myself - I really, really like the Kermit Submariner, but not to the extent that I'd be willing to pay the current going rate for the real deal.


----------



## tomscy2000

I just picked this up: the Seiko SARX015. It's a JDM model, part of the Presage line, and uses the 6R15 hacking movement. For <$500, it's not a bad deal. The finishing is good, and the design takes after its pricier Grand Seiko brethren, along with an homage of cues from the Aqua Terra Submariner line from Omega, such as the teak dial.


----------



## Mr Rick

This is a Timefactors, Smiths Radio Room PRS-28


----------



## Coq de Combat

odde said:


> -A good thing gets better by being shared.
> 
> Considering an Ocean One Green myself - I really, really like the Kermit Submariner, but not to the extent that I'd be willing to pay the current going rate for the real deal.


 

 They are beautiful.
  
 I do however wonder how good their lume is. Superluminova C3 doesn't tell me a lot, but it might tell watch enthusiasts more?


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> @Mr Rick......hate you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I concur with Wokie Mr. Rick! OK, maybe don't hate you all that much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That case on that baby is like Fort Knox and the offset crown looks sweet


----------



## Wokei

Me fav Citizen Ecozilla


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Me fav Citizen Ecozilla


 
 I was inspired by you on this one, found it for $199
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 THX Buddy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Tax return, what tax return)


----------



## OddE

coq de combat said:


> They are beautiful.
> 
> I do however wonder how good their lume is. Superluminova C3 doesn't tell me a lot, but it might tell watch enthusiasts more?




-C3 is as bright as it gets - unless you start adding tritium to the mix.

A lot depends on how generously it has been applied, though - but if you want decent brightness, C3 is a very good starting point.


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> I was inspired by you on this one, found it for $199:bigsmile_face:  THX Buddy:rolleyes:  (Tax return, what tax return):blink:




That is a good price ....congrats ....me love them so much ...have two of them ....titanium and the stainless steel version ....they are huge ....built like a tank 



Too much ...dont care :rolleyes:


----------



## Coq de Combat

odde said:


> -C3 is as bright as it gets - unless you start adding tritium to the mix.
> 
> A lot depends on how generously it has been applied, though - but if you want decent brightness, C3 is a very good starting point.


 

 Okay, how long does it hold the lume on a "standard" charge? I mean, if I shine on it for a minute or so before going to bed, and wake up in the middle of the night, is it possible to see the time? I can have some problems with that on my Wenger, but it's also probably not C3.
  
 C3 sounds so enthusiast grade. "Ey yo, I got some C3 and some Tritium on mine, do you got some supercharged pre-heated FX 54 on yours?"


----------



## Mr Rick

coq de combat said:


> Okay, how long does it hold the lume on a "standard" charge? I mean, if I shine on it for a minute or so before going to bed, and wake up in the middle of the night, is it possible to see the time? I can have some problems with that on my Wenger, but it's also probably not C3.
> 
> C3 sounds so enthusiast grade. "Ey yo, I got some C3 and some Tritium on mine, do you got some supercharged pre-heated FX 54 on yours?"


 
 If you never want to worry about lume again check out Ball watches.
  
 http://www.ballwatch.com/global/en/technology/night-reading-evolution---51.html


----------



## OddE

coq de combat said:


> Okay, how long does it hold the lume on a "standard" charge? I mean, if I shine on it for a minute or so before going to bed, and wake up in the middle of the night, is it possible to see the time? I can have some problems with that on my Wenger, but it's also probably not C3.
> 
> C3 sounds so enthusiast grade. "Ey yo, I got some C3 and some Tritium on mine, do you got some supercharged pre-heated FX 54 on yours?"


 
  
 -Agreed on the enthusiast grade remark - gave me a good chuckle, as it is spot on. 
  
 I find that my Planet Ocean (which, I believe, use C3, though Omega probably calls it something veee-eery proprietary) is easily readable throughout the night.
  
 It doesn't exhibit that nuclear meltdown-like glow you tend to see in lume shots for the entire night - it fades significantly in only a couple of minutes after being charged - but it retains that lower intensity for hours and hours on end.
  
 I have other watches which use lesser* grades of Luminova, and they fade to a significantly weaker level than the Planet Ocean, though they, too retain the charge for hours and hours.
  
 Again, though - the overall brightness depends a lot on how much they applied in the first place. I have no experience with Steinhart yet, but I would expect them to be decent enough not to skimp on the lume - whether you spend €0.01 or €0.03 on lume shouldn't make that much of a difference on the retail price of a €400 watch...
  
 *) 'Lesser' as in 'emits less light'.


----------



## Coq de Combat

mr rick said:


> If you never want to worry about lume again check out Ball watches.
> 
> http://www.ballwatch.com/global/en/technology/night-reading-evolution---51.html


 

 You got me interested, until I started seeing the price point for them... Way out of my budget.


----------



## Szadzik

So after some searching I decided to et a Column Wheel Chrono Longines L2.743.4.76.6 as the next addition to my collection.
  
 My criteria:
 Light face colour
 Straight hands
 Chrono
 Rather sporty, than formal
  
  
 More than just an ETA movement, something special, so to say.
  
 I currently have a Laurice Lacroix Pontong Date (formal occasions), Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch (any occasion), Tissot PRS (cheap work watch), Tissot T-Touch Expert.
  
 Do you guys I could have chosen something better to compliment my other watches? I also try not to buy more than 1 watch from a single manufacturer. Price range was up to 2000 Euro.


----------



## Mr Rick

coq de combat said:


> You got me interested, until I started seeing the price point for them... Way out of my budget.


 
 Here is another brand renowned for their lume.
  
 http://www.lum-tec.com/


----------



## OddE

I did some digging in my photo bag and did against all odds find my old timed release; if I can only find a couple of batteries, I'll find a suitable exposure and do a time lapse of the PO overnight.


----------



## Coq de Combat

mr rick said:


> Here is another brand renowned for their lume.
> 
> http://www.lum-tec.com/


 
  
 Thanks, I'll check them out right away.


odde said:


> I did some digging in my photo bag and did against all odds find my old timed release; if I can only find a couple of batteries, I'll find a suitable exposure and do a time lapse of the PO overnight.


 

 Wow, I am flattered and happy about the amount you would go through for a fellow watch enthusiast!


----------



## Blurr

szadzik said:


> So after some searching I decided to et a Column Wheel Chrono Longines L2.743.4.76.6 as the next addition to my collection.
> 
> My criteria:
> Light face colour
> ...


 
 I think you either mean Maurice Lacroix Pontos or you are looking at a fake. 
 As for suggestions, I don't see a diver, so how about a seiko marine master, omega seamaster, rolex submariner, deep blue or something fun like a g-shock. MTG.


----------



## Szadzik

blurr said:


> I think you either mean Maurice Lacroix Pontos or you are looking at a fake.
> As for suggestions, I don't see a diver, so how about a seiko marine master, omega seamaster, rolex submariner, deep blue or something fun like a g-shock. MTG.




Of course I meant Pontos 

Some time ago I decided to not follow the trend and buy diver watches to wear them at the office, so that is out of the question. Omega and Rolex are out as I have an Omega, I will never buy a Rolex for someone to look at it and think it is a fake. 

I had and MTG some time ago and got rid of it, I have a ProTrek for occasions when I need something cheap I will not be afraid to destroy and a T-Touch for all other feature-watch needs.

A Seiko EPD and Hamilton Digital Automatic crossed my mind, but I want super easy access to chrono functions.


----------



## Blurr

coq de combat said:


> Okay, how long does it hold the lume on a "standard" charge? I mean, if I shine on it for a minute or so before going to bed, and wake up in the middle of the night, is it possible to see the time? I can have some problems with that on my Wenger, but it's also probably not C3.
> 
> C3 sounds so enthusiast grade. "Ey yo, I got some C3 and some Tritium on mine, do you got some supercharged pre-heated FX 54 on yours?"


 
 Here is an interesting read on the Lume vs tritium tubes. 

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f2/tritium-tubes-tgls-vs-conventional-lume-ultimate-test-535726.html


----------



## Blurr

szadzik said:


> Of course I meant Pontos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Seiko astron maybe, big watch with GPS technology or seiko ananta springdrive just don't know if you can find them for under 2000 euro.


----------



## Szadzik

blurr said:


> Seiko astron maybe, big watch with GPS technology or seiko ananta springdrive just don't know if you can find them for under 2000 euro.:confused_face:




I love the idea behind Astron, but I forgot to mention that I have a small wrist and it would look ridiculously h8ge on it .

I will have a look at Ananta, thanks. Seiko is definitely on the list of makes I to have.


----------



## Blurr

usually seiko wears a lot smaller than they appear, I never thought I could wear anything bigger than 42mm, but as you can see this 48mm diver fit just right because the case curve around my wrist, so if you have the chance just try to see if it fit.


----------



## Szadzik

blurr said:


> usually seiko wears a lot smaller than they appear, I never thought I could wear anything bigger than 42mm, but as you can see this 48mm diver fit just right because the case curve around my wrist, so if you have the chance just try to see if it fit.


 
  
 I will do that at the local AD and see, but I had a 44mm Citizen and it did not look great.


----------



## Mr Rick

From a small company in Poland. A G. Gerlach ORP Sokol N97.


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


> From a small company in Poland. A G. Gerlach ORP Sokol N97.


 
 And looks to be fit for a Polish Prince


----------



## OddE

odde said:


> I did some digging in my photo bag and did against all odds find my old timed release; if I can only find a couple of batteries, I'll find a suitable exposure and do a time lapse of the PO overnight.


 
  
 ...and here goes; please bear with my limited LR skills (This is my first foray into the web module, ever!) - while I managed to make a short video clip of the series, I failed miserably at adding an individual comment to each frame - however, the watch hands should tell the story - I took one photo every fifteen minutes after having charged the lume using a LED torch for thirty seconds or so.
  
 I was slightly off on the exposure - I forgot to take into account that while my eyes adjust to the darkness, the camera doesn't; when I dropped in on my small experiment at six this morning, I could still make out the time displayed in the dark - however, the photos taken after four AM-ish were too dark to be of much use.
  
 /img/vimeo_logo.png


----------



## moedawg140

Absolutely amazing, OddE! I'm sure everyone will be very appreciative of your post!


----------



## Coq de Combat

Yeah, the hard part about doing what you did is that our eyes are much more light sensitive than camera lenses could ever be. I do however see that it seems to work well enough for seeing the time at night, and to be frank, I don't want it to blind me at night. I also take your word for it, if you saw them at 6 am, then it's good enough for me 
  
 Thanks a whole lot, my friend.


----------



## OddE

moedawg140 said:


> Absolutely amazing, @OddE! I'm sure everyone will be very appreciative of your post!


 
  


coq de combat said:


> Yeah, the hard part about doing what you did is that our eyes are much more light sensitive than camera lenses could ever be. I do however see that it seems to work well enough for seeing the time at night, and to be frank, I don't want it to blind me at night. I also take your word for it, if you saw them at 6 am, then it's good enough for me
> 
> Thanks a whole lot, my friend.


 
  
 -Just a pleasure; matter of fact, it was fun giving it a go, and I am already considering a couple of steps I may take to make the video quality better - giving me a free opportunity to pick up some new Lightroom skills.  Thank you for the kind words, both of you!
  
 Agreed - the lume shouldn't blind you - once you've adjusted to the dark, only the faintest trace of a glow will be ample to tell the time, and in my experience C3 is great here. I do have a couple of watches using other luminova compounds, and in particular C1 (white) looks great in daylight but fades to nothing in no time at all.


----------



## Jason36

I'm just about to add another watch to my small collection and struggling to decide on what to go for... I already have a Pulsar Kinetic and Seiko superior dive watch and looking for something to complement these. My current choices are:

Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 5 Automatic (black or white face) with a leather strap

Oris Aquis dive watch with green Bezel

Steinhart - probably a Ocean Vintage Millitary or the Aviation Automatic

Christopher Ward C60 Trident 300 with red bezel or the C11 MSL Vintage edition

Too many watches and not enough funds lol. What do you guys think?


----------



## Wokei

Me first vote goes to Tag Heuer...and also the rest...kekekekeke


----------



## Mr Rick

Today, something lovingly nick-named the "TV Screen".


----------



## Mr Rick

jason36 said:


> I'm just about to add another watch to my small collection and struggling to decide on what to go for... I already have a Pulsar Kinetic and Seiko superior dive watch and looking for something to complement these. My current choices are:
> 
> Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 5 Automatic (black or white face) with a leather strap
> 
> ...


 
 I'm a Christopher Ward fanboy so you can guess my choice.


----------



## Podster

I'll bet gelocks votes Steinhart #1, just a guess though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm kinda with Wokie on the TAG, see where MrRick is coming from to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Your still in the Christmas mood with Red & Green bezel's denoted
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I myself would like to give Oris a try, not in my collection yet however I just picked this baby up

 I'll post some pics when it gets here next week


----------



## Coq de Combat

odde said:


> -Just a pleasure; matter of fact, it was fun giving it a go, and I am already considering a couple of steps I may take to make the video quality better - giving me a free opportunity to pick up some new Lightroom skills.  Thank you for the kind words, both of you!
> 
> Agreed - the lume shouldn't blind you - once you've adjusted to the dark, only the faintest trace of a glow will be ample to tell the time, and in my experience C3 is great here. I do have a couple of watches using other luminova compounds, and in particular C1 (white) looks great in daylight but fades to nothing in no time at all.


 
 It was great. Thanks.
  
 I think I'm falling in love with the Steinhart Ocean Black DLC.


----------



## Szadzik

mr rick said:


> Today, something lovingly nick-named the "TV Screen".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Beautiful!
  
 What is the model number?


----------



## Podster

szadzik said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> What is the model number?


 
 Indeed, I've never seen a watch in Mr. Rick's collection that was not stunning to look at really


----------



## Wokei

Podster..congrats on your Tissot ...classy one

Jason36..whichever one you choose...all of them are solid


----------



## Mr Rick

szadzik said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> What is the model number?


 
 176.0014


----------



## gelocks

podster said:


> I'll bet gelocks votes Steinhart #1, just a guess though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hahaha 
  
 Actually, I like ALL the options the OP put up!!
 Would probably give Chris Ward a try or the Tag.
 But Steinhart would probably be my third choice.


----------



## Podster

gelocks said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Actually, I like ALL the options the OP put up!!
> Would probably give Chris Ward a try or the Tag.
> But Steinhart would probably be my third choice.


 
 I could not help myself, I remembered this quote "I love love loooove Steinhart!!" on your reply to Mr. Rick's Triton
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm in agreement, not a shabby choice in the bunch


----------



## ayaflo

Second time I am treading thru this thread almost about to post something but not getting there.
  
 Either way, my whole family into watches, especially my maternal relations.
  
 2 of my cousins, my father and my late grandpa has/had a Omega Seamaster coaxial 41 mm popularized in the movie Golden eye as below.
  
 My late grandpa had several rolex constellation, some platinum Rado IIRC, another Omega which I rarely saw and a Mont Blanc. My sis has an Omega Ladymatic 34mm, Elephant Black.
  
  




  
  
 He gave me this as a parting gift - my IWC Portuguese Chronograph No. 3714, sorry for the horrible quality snaps. The subsequent is my brother in law's watch that my parents gifted him recently. It is an IWC Spitfire


----------



## SpudHarris

podster said:


> I'll bet gelocks votes Steinhart #1, just a guess though:wink_face:
> 
> I'm kinda with Wokie on the TAG, see where MrRick is coming from to:bigsmile_face:
> 
> ...




Nice one! I have that with the silver/white dial and its a special occasion watch for me as it was a 10 year anniversary gift. It's a looker....

Will take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## moedawg140

This will be a Valentine's gift for my fiancé, which will be presented to her after we go to a couples yoga class and while we are eating at Urth Caffe (correct spelling).
  
  
 Presenting the G-Shock Baby-G (BGA-301-4A):
  
  

  
 Black light reflective paint is used on the hands and face:

  
 Black light with reflection:

  
 Glow in the dark (without black light):

  
 Black light in the dark with reflection:


----------



## Coq de Combat

That's a nice looking G there Moe.


----------



## gelocks

I'm not particularly fond of the "Baby G", "Shock Resist" on the bezel but daaamn that's a good looking G-Shock!!!! I'm pretty sure she'll love it!!


----------



## Mr Rick

Time to wear the vintage Heuer Montreal I showed a few days back.


----------



## gelocks

Wearing my Apollon today!


----------



## Mr Rick

gelocks said:


> Wearing my Apollon today!


 
 Nice. Very nice!


----------



## 62ohm

gelocks said:


> Wearing my Apollon today!


 
  
 Well that is a thing of beauty to behold..


----------



## Podster

spudharris said:


> Nice one! I have that with the silver/white dial and its a special occasion watch for me as it was a 10 year anniversary gift. It's a looker....
> 
> Will take some pics tomorrow.


 
 THX Spud, I can't wait to see it and put that beauty on
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Those are some very nice watch's ayaflo, Portuguese is one of my favorites for a dress watch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Sweet Baby "G" Moe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 gelocks, I see you really love, love, LOVE your Steinhart's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will admit that dial makes me want to throw on some Beastie Boys "Brass Monkey" right now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Rick, what can I say, you may have one of the finest watch collections I've ever seen


----------



## Jason36

mr rick said:


> Time to wear the vintage Heuer Montreal I showed a few days back.




Love the look of that watch....must admit I'm a bit of a sucker for Tag Heuer watches....in fact I have just purchased a second hand Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic. This has the Calibre 5 movement and is a white face with black perforated leather strap.


----------



## 62ohm

jason36 said:


> Love the look of that watch....must admit I'm a bit of a sucker for Tag Heuer watches....in fact I have just purchased a second hand Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic. This has the Calibre 5 movement and is a white face with black perforated leather strap.


 
  
 Same here, I still have wet dreams about the Calibre 1887 McLaren 1974 edition


----------



## Mr Rick

jason36 said:


> Love the look of that watch....must admit I'm a bit of a sucker for Tag Heuer watches....in fact I have just purchased a second hand Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic. This has the Calibre 5 movement and is a white face with black perforated leather strap.


 
 I don't own a Tag. All my vintage Heues are pre-Tag.


----------



## moedawg140

coq de combat said:


> That's a nice looking G there Moe.




Thank you, my friend!




gelocks said:


> I'm not particularly fond of the "Baby G", "Shock Resist" on the bezel but daaamn that's a good looking G-Shock!!!! I'm pretty sure she'll love it!!




Yeah, she won't mind at all the "Baby-G" and "Shock Resist" since she is familiar with G-Shocks/Baby-G's, and this will be an upgrade to her Baby-G that was somehow lost or misplaced. This will more than likely be used for her job as well, as she will be using the stopwatch portion of the watch very often. 

Nice Steinhart Apollon!




podster said:


> THX Spud, I can't wait to see it and put that beauty on:bigsmile_face:
> 
> Those are some very nice watch's ayaflo, Portuguese is one of my favorites for a dress watch
> 
> ...




Thanks for the comment, Podster! As for Mr. Rick, he definitely has some of the most eclectic and limited watches that I've seen - only competition may be on the Watchuseek forum. He has many more to show, as he said when he posted his first watches. :bigsmile_face:


----------



## bigfatpaulie

The yogi shot to end all yogi shots...
  




  
 Neither the watch nor car are mine; that credit goes to a friend.


----------



## gelocks

mr rick said:


> Nice. Very nice!


 
   
 Quote:


62ohm said:


> Well that is a thing of beauty to behold..


 
  


> gelocks, I see you really love, love, LOVE your Steinhart's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


moedawg140 said:


> Thank you, my friend!
> Yeah, she won't mind at all the "Baby-G" and "Shock Resist" since she is familiar with G-Shocks/Baby-G's, and this will be an upgrade to her Baby-G that was somehow lost or misplaced. This will more than likely be used for her job as well, as she will be using the stopwatch portion of the watch very often.
> 
> Nice Steinhart Apollon!
> Thanks for the comment, Podster! As for Mr. Rick, he definitely has some of the most eclectic and limited watches that I've seen - only competition may be on the Watchuseek forum. He has many more to show, as he said when he posted his first watches.


 
  
 Thanks guys!
 The Apollon is a bit "tall" with it's removable bezels and stuff, but I love how they wear.!


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


> I don't own a Tag. All my vintage Heues are pre-Tag.


 
 Rick, may I ask why? I know you have enlightened me before for miss quoting a TAG vs. Heuer


----------



## Mr Rick

podster said:


> Rick, may I ask why? I know you have enlightened me before for miss quoting a TAG vs. Heuer


 
 I started the watch hobby collecting vintage, pre-TAG Heuers. Then I bought a few other vintage watches like my Omega's. Then I found Christopher Ward and a few others.
  
 It's not a big thing, but collectors of vintage Heuers like to differentiate between TAG Heuer and pre-TAG Heuers.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 It's like owing a Jaguar and a pre-Ford Jaguar.


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


> I started the watch hobby collecting vintage, pre-TAG Heuers. Then I bought a few other vintage watches like my Omega's. Then I found Christopher Ward and a few others.
> 
> It's not a big thing, but collectors of vintage Heuers like to differentiate between TAG Heuer and pre-TAG Heuers.
> 
> ...


 
 THX for clarifying, I was hoping it was associated with vintage and not that you thought of adding the TAG lowered the quality or heritage of the brand. They still seem like very fine watch's to me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Last year while having my VW serviced I got to drive a 2015 F-Type (same dealership) and they are as incredible to drive as they are to look at


----------



## Mr Rick

podster said:


> THX for clarifying, I was hoping it was associated with vintage and not that you thought of adding the TAG lowered the quality or heritage of the brand. They still seem like very fine watch's to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I once owned this pre-Ford Jaguar.......................those were the days. LOL


----------



## shane55

My pre-TAG.
  
  

  
 And it's even got the right date!!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

podster said:


> THX for clarifying, I was hoping it was associated with vintage and not that you thought of *adding the TAG lowered the quality or heritage of the brand.* They still seem like very fine watch's to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Many people do feel that way, however, because that is what happened...
  
 When Techniques d'Avant Garde (TAG) bough Heuer in 1985 the focus of the brand shifted from function based watches to fashion pieces much the same as Breitling has done in recent years starting with their partnership with Bentley.  The quality of the watches did fall, the focus was lost and the heritage was abandoned.  Love it or hate it, Heuer vs TAG Heuer are different companies with a different focus and very different goals.  
  
 The TAG group is a holdings company and, generally, holding companies are focused solely on the bottom line (hence the move towards higher velocity, more mass market fashion watches).  Breguet was also victim to this several times in the 70's and 80's and it nearly destroyed one of the most special watch makes in the world.  
  
 Fortunately (for both brands) then ended up being owned by companies that have a better understanding and appreciation of the luxury watch market and both have enjoyed success and re-gained much respect from collectors.  But the brands will forever have their dark years...  Thank goodness for LVHM and Swatch.


----------



## Podster

bigfatpaulie said:


> Many people do feel that way, however, because that is what happened...
> 
> When Techniques d'Avant Garde (TAG) bough Heuer in 1985 the focus of the brand shifted from function based watches to fashion pieces much the same as Breitling has done in recent years starting with their partnership with Bentley.  The quality of the watches did fall, the focus was lost and the heritage was abandoned.  Love it or hate it, Heuer vs TAG Heuer are different companies with a different focus and very different goals.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you BFPaulie, I have seen many of your post and I know you are in the know when it comes to watch's and Horology
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is sad that many companies fall victim to holding companies, seems big dollar/bottom line is more important than heritage in so many cases
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Very sweet E-Type Mr. Rick.
  
 I've seen you post that beauty before Shane, between you and Mr. Rick I may have to save and hope I can find a vintage Heuer.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

podster said:


> Thank you BFPaulie, I have seen many of your post and I know you are in the know when it comes to watch's and Horology
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Times were different in the 70's and 80's in the watch world.  With quartz watches being released mechanical watch sales were on the sharp decline and most Swiss brands would not include quartz in their lines "for tradition's sake".  For better or worse, that move almost or did bankrupt many companies.  Some were on the brink of going under and were an attractive buy for holding companies (like Heuer).  Had TAG not purchased them, they likely would have folded and not exist at all.  With the bad, comes the good.  It's all just history now


----------



## Jason36

mr rick said:


> I don't own a Tag. All my vintage Heues are pre-Tag.







mr rick said:


> I started the watch hobby collecting vintage, pre-TAG Heuers. Then I bought a few other vintage watches like my Omega's. Then I found Christopher Ward and a few others.
> 
> It's not a big thing, but collectors of vintage Heuers like to differentiate between TAG Heuer and pre-TAG Heuers.:wink_face:
> 
> It's like owing a Jaguar and a pre-Ford Jaguar.




Mr Rick is quite right.....there is a big difference between owning an original Heuer and a Tag......personally I love the vintage Heuer's and would love to add a couple of them to my collection. The closest I got was a re-issue Heuer which to all intents and purposes is really still a Tag.

I must admit I am quite excited at my Carrera Automatic arrriving on Monday.....it will probably become my everyday watch for the office  and I'll throw some photos up when I have managed to take some


----------



## Podster

jason36 said:


> Mr Rick is quite right.....there is a big difference between owning an original Heuer and a Tag......personally I love the vintage Heuer's and would love to add a couple of them to my collection. The closest I got was a re-issue Heuer which to all intents and purposes is really still a Tag.
> 
> I must admit I am quite excited at my Carrera Automatic arrriving on Monday.....it will probably become my everyday watch for the office  and I'll throw some photos up when I have managed to take some


 
 Ooh, you mean like this?


----------



## Podster

Or my favorite C5 (Outside the Lockheed Super Galaxy)


----------



## Jason36

podster said:


> Ooh, you mean like this?



Similar mate.....mines got the white face....also mines an older version and doesn't have the silver round the date window and it doesn't say calibre 5 on the face. Mine is also fitted with a black leather strap


----------



## OddE

mr rick said:


> I once owned this pre-Ford Jaguar.......................those were the days. LOL




-Yeah, rub it in... (At 6'9", the E-type is just one of those cars I simply do not fit in, much to my despair...)


----------



## Podster

odde said:


> -Yeah, rub it in... (At 6'9", the E-type is just one of those cars I simply do not fit in, much to my despair...)


 
 Good lord, 6'9"! A true Norseman


----------



## Podster

jason36 said:


> Similar mate.....mines got the white face....also mines an older version and doesn't have the silver round the date window and it doesn't say calibre 5 on the face. Mine is also fitted with a black leather strap


 
 Sweet J36, can't wait to see your new baby


----------



## Podster

OMG! Look what just got dropped of here at the office, was not expecting this baby until next Thursday. Seller must have appreciated that quick payment


----------



## Podster

Sorry for the cr^ppy iPhone photo but it feels so good on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My 1st Tissot, 1st Auto and seems to be a quality piece with good heft


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Sweet!  Nice Le Loch!!  Congrats, Podster!


----------



## Podster

THX BiggieP, it's almost too nice to wear
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The darn packaging is almost as nice as any watch I already own
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## PalJoey

bigfatpaulie said:


> Times were different in the 70's and 80's in the watch world.  With quartz watches being released mechanical watch sales were on the sharp decline and most Swiss brands would not include quartz in their lines "for tradition's sake".  For better or worse, that move almost or did bankrupt many companies.  Some were on the brink of going under and were an attractive buy for holding companies (like Heuer).  Had TAG not purchased them, they likely would have folded and not exist at all.  With the bad, comes the good.  It's all just history now


 
 ...and TAG also kept Audiolab going, allowing them to reboot with new technology when TAG/McLaren decided to pull out of hi-fi.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Valentines gift from the missus,
  
 This is one watch i love the look of and will be my daily from now,


----------



## Mr Rick

toxic cables said:


> This is one watch i love the look of and will be my daily from now,


 
 Lovely. It's keeper, and so is your wife.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Thanks Rick, 
  
 Those are some beautiful watches you have, some that i would love to have if i were a collector.


----------



## Mr Rick

Is it Saturday yet?? You bet your ARSA.


----------



## maricius

The nicest watch in my collection. It's beauty, for me, lies in the gold outline of the subdials. The shine is alluring.


----------



## indieman

Well I'm just about fed up with my watch. I keeps losing/getting ahead of time despite changing the battery.
I really am a noob when it comes to good quality watches. I'm looking for a replacement analog watch, maybe mechanical?
Do yall know a good mechanical watch for under $200? Are the fossil ones any good?


----------



## Mr Rick

indieman said:


> Well I'm just about fed up with my watch. I keeps losing/getting ahead of time despite changing the battery.
> I really am a noob when it comes to good quality watches. I'm looking for a replacement analog watch, maybe mechanical?
> Do yall know a good mechanical watch for under $200? Are the fossil ones any good?


 
 Find something you like from Seiko. You will be a happy man.


----------



## indieman

mr rick said:


> Find something you like from Seiko. You will be a happy man.



Thanks. Any particular model?


----------



## Mr Rick

indieman said:


> Thanks. Any particular model?


 
 Something in your price range that hits you. You really can't go wrong with any model of Seiko.


----------



## JamieMcC

Brought a couple of my mechanical  Seiko 's from these guys
  
http://www.creationwatches.com/


----------



## indieman

mr rick said:


> Something in your price range that hits you. You really can't go wrong with any model of Seiko.







jamiemcc said:


> Brought a couple of my mechanical  Seiko 's from these guys
> 
> http://www.creationwatches.com/




Thanks guys I'll check it out.
How do the fossil mechanicals fare?


----------



## Wokei

indieman said:


> Thanks. Any particular model?




Buddy..Check under my signature..Me have about 10 Seiko....latest buy


----------



## gelocks

indieman said:


> Thanks guys I'll check it out.
> How do the fossil mechanicals fare?




I didn't even know Fossil had autos... I've had a fee of their quartz, still have one I think. They are alright, mostly fashion of course, and you are mostly paying for the design but you could do worse...

Seiko is a safe bet as well as Citizen.


----------



## Klaatu

If I'm not mistaken, the movements in Fossil autos are made by Seagull. They're actually decent quality for a Chinese made movement.


----------



## Mr Rick

klaatu said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the movements in Fossil autos are made by Seagull. They're actually decent quality for a Chinese made movement.


 
 I've read some are Seiko, some are Citizen.  Who knows.


----------



## moedawg140

gelocks said:


> I didn't even know Fossil had autos... I've had a fee of their quartz, still have one I think. They are alright, mostly fashion of course, and you are mostly paying for the design but you could do worse...
> 
> Seiko is a safe bet as well as Citizen.




One of my first watches was a limited edition Superman Fossil watch. The "S" inside was a pendulum, making the watch automatic. Regarding telling time, it was absolutely terrible. I just remember having to set the watch again and again like every week. Fossils are good for fashion (I suppose), and I do not know if quality (regarding somewhat accurate time) has gotten better, but haven't purchased a Fossil since.


----------



## AxelCloris

indieman said:


> Thanks guys I'll check it out.
> How do the fossil mechanicals fare?


 
  
 My daily wear is a Fossil ME3021.





  
 Since it sounds like you're looking for accurate time keeping, look elsewhere. It's my daily wear because of sentimental value, not because it keeps accurate time. I'm adjusting it every few days. Seiko makes some nice autos in the $200 price range, as does Citizen and Orient. You can also find some nice used vintage watches in the price range.


----------



## ayaflo

The ARSA looks stunning. Very chic.


----------



## indieman

Thanks for the advice guys. Yes accurate time keeping is important to me so I'll probably steer clear of fossil.
I'm considering this seiko model, seems to be pretty good...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000B5MI3Q/ref=mp_s_a_1_15?qid=1423973251&sr=8-15&pi=AC_SY200_QL40&keywords=seiko+mechanical&dpPl=1&dpID=519W1AtRunL&ref=plSrch#immersive-view_1423973278092


----------



## AxelCloris

I've had my eye on that Seiko for a while as possibly my next dive watch. That and the Orient Mako.


----------



## Happytalk

indieman said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. Yes accurate time keeping is important to me so I'll probably steer clear of fossil.
> I'm considering this seiko model, seems to be pretty good...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000B5MI3Q/ref=mp_s_a_1_15?qid=1423973251&sr=8-15&pi=AC_SY200_QL40&keywords=seiko+mechanical&dpPl=1&dpID=519W1AtRunL&ref=plSrch#immersive-view_1423973278092




Excellent choice. That is a classic. Owned by even the most discerning collectors. A great looking and well respected watch. I have owned a couple. Get yourself a maratac or Brady strap and you're good
To go.


----------



## Mr Rick

One of my favorite 'Sunday-go-to-meetin' watches.


----------



## Podster

And goes so well with that light grey sweater


----------



## Redcarmoose

indieman said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. Yes accurate time keeping is important to me so I'll probably steer clear of fossil.
> I'm considering this seiko model, seems to be pretty good...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000B5MI3Q/ref=mp_s_a_1_15?qid=1423973251&sr=8-15&pi=AC_SY200_QL40&keywords=seiko+mechanical&dpPl=1&dpID=519W1AtRunL&ref=plSrch#immersive-view_1423973278092





Expect it to last 25 years and just keep going. Mine is.


----------



## Mr Rick

Here is another from a smaller brand. HEXA.


----------



## indieman

happytalk said:


> Excellent choice. That is a classic. Owned by even the most discerning collectors. A great looking and well respected watch. I have owned a couple. Get yourself a maratac or Brady strap and you're good
> To go.







redcarmoose said:


> Expect it to last 25 years and just keep going. Mine is.




I think I talked myself out of this model. It's really nice but I really prefer numbers on the face. A black face and black leather strap would be a bonus too. 
As I was browsing through seiko models I didn't really find one that met my criteria... a few were nice but didn't have guards for the crown or not very water proof. Since this will be a work watch a really need it to be durable 
I'll keep looking though.


----------



## immtbiker

indieman said:


> Thanks for the advice guys. Yes accurate time keeping is important to me so I'll probably steer clear of fossil.
> I'm considering this seiko model, seems to be pretty good...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000B5MI3Q/ref=mp_s_a_1_15?qid=1423973251&sr=8-15&pi=AC_SY200_QL40&keywords=seiko+mechanical&dpPl=1&dpID=519W1AtRunL&ref=plSrch#immersive-view_1423973278092


 

 Make sure you get the SKX007*J* version. It is the version made in Japan. Ones with other suffixes like "KC" and "K", etc. are made in Malaysia or uses parts cast in China.
 If you enlarge and look at the one you show on Amazon, it doesn't have "Made in Japan" written on the bottom of the face.
 The Japan model is also available on Amazon.com


----------



## shane55

Today's wear.
 Kobold B
 (And a Parker Sonnet in the background)


----------



## indieman

I found one seiko automatic that's very close to what I'm looking for:
http://www.creationwatches.com/products/seiko-automatic-sports-89/seiko-5-automatic-21-jewels-snkk35k1-snkk35k-snkk35-4885.html

I'm only worried about the crown being unprotected and some reviews say the 5 series are not very water proof and to not shower etc with them...
Edit: linked the wrong one, changed it.


----------



## gelocks

Remember to check Orient watches and Citizens as well... compare specs, especially their water proofing/resistance since it seems it's an important feature for this future purchase!
  
 http://www.creationwatches.com/products/orient-watches-252/index-1-3a.html


----------



## Aevum

immtbiker said:


> Make sure you get the SKX007*J* version. It is the version made in Japan. Ones with other suffixes like "KC" and "K", etc. are made in Malaysia or uses parts cast in China.
> If you enlarge and look at the one you show on Amazon, it doesn't have "Made in Japan" written on the bottom of the face.
> The Japan model is also available on Amazon.com


 
  
 Take in to account it uses Seiko lowest movement, the 7S26, no hacking (seconds hand dosnt stop when you pull the crown to set the time) and no handwinding, also consider that the movement is unadjusted and only garanteed to -20/+40 seconds a day.
 So if timekeeping is so important to you, go quartz.


----------



## liamstrain

FWIW - I have been very happy with my Seiko 5 series watches (have 4 or 5). The oldest of mine is about ten years old, and runs without a hitch. I do not shower with them, but then, I don't shower with ANY watch, regardless of its water resistance. The crowns are not particularly fragile.


----------



## indieman

gelocks said:


> Remember to check Orient watches and Citizens as well... compare specs, especially their water proofing/resistance since it seems it's an important feature for this future purchase!
> 
> http://www.creationwatches.com/products/orient-watches-252/index-1-3a.html







aevum said:


> Take in to account it uses Seiko lowest movement, the 7S26, no hacking (seconds hand dosnt stop when you pull the crown to set the time) and no handwinding, also consider that the movement is unadjusted and only garanteed to -20/+40 seconds a day.
> So if timekeeping is so important to you, go quartz.







liamstrain said:


> FWIW - I have been very happy with my Seiko 5 series watches (have 4 or 5). The oldest of mine is about ten years old, and runs without a hitch. I do not shower with them, but then, I don't shower with ANY watch, regardless of its water resistance. The crowns are not particularly fragile.




Thanks for advice guys! I'll look into those other brands too. How about invicta? I'm seeing a lot of those pop up


----------



## liamstrain

indieman said:


> Thanks for advice guys! I'll look into those other brands too. How about invicta? I'm seeing a lot of those pop up


 
  
 I have an invicta 8926, which is a Submariner clone. It's fine, but not nearly as good a watch as the Seiko's. Despite the stated water resistance, I would not trust it as much as I do the numbers Seiko provides (which I think are fairly conservative).


----------



## Redcarmoose

indieman said:


> I think I talked myself out of this model. It's really nice but I really prefer numbers on the face. A black face and black leather strap would be a bonus too.
> As I was browsing through seiko models I didn't really find one that met my criteria... a few were nice but didn't have guards for the crown or not very water proof. Since this will be a work watch a really need it to be durable
> I'll keep looking though.






After a number of years the rubber wrist bands break. I choose to find a matching metal band made by Seiko. Many will just get a replacement band, but if you find the correct metal one they work great.

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SKX007K2-Divers-Automatic-Watch/dp/B000B5OD4I/ref=pd_sbs_watch_9?ie=UTF8&refRID=0X7ECNSN25B364SEDPBP


I think numbers are a choice of style, most people's brains will suggest a number the dot placement represents. 


I actually find not having numbers on a watch face to be relaxing? I don't know why, but it may seem less cluttered and more clean?

You should just get the Diver and learn to love it for what is is and what it is not, they last forever.


----------



## Aevum

I own this baby, http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Diver-Black-Stainless-SRP491/dp/B00J2D4CQE/ref=sr_1_5?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1424129073&sr=1-5&keywords=Seiko+Stargate
  
 the movement is the 4R36 which is a 7S26 with handwinding and hacking. but its still goes around 15 seconds off every day.


----------



## indieman

Well I've narrowed it down to 2 watches that are very tempting in their own way!
 The first one is the mechanical seiko SNZG15. It is nearly exactly what I was searching for in style! (would probably get a leather strap though)

  
 I found it for a very good price at this site:
 http://www.areatrend.com/seiko-snzg15k-watch-1681896682.aspx?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=adlucent&gclid=CjwKEAiAx4anBRDz6JLYjMDxoQYSJAA4loRmCitFVsZ6cV6tQdRQ9I6UeBc5-KnN7PDjy2BCC_DzKxoCwfrw_wcB&kwid=productads-plaid^24137587440-sku^1681896682-adType^PLA-device^c-adid^55083535335
 Does anyone have experience with this seller? They seem to be trust worthy...
 The other choice is very different but very tempting as well! The g-shock AWGM100B-1ACR. Very stylish and has atomic time keeping and solar charging for an excellent price!

 About the same price at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00791YUPO/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2L8OBPI09LWO&coliid=I2NBXSKXSJ3OCR
  
 Wow what a hard decision! I've always wanted a mechanical watch, but the g-shock is pretty much bomb proof and guaranteed never to lose time


----------



## liamstrain

Mechanical's losing/gaining a little time has never been a big issue for me. There are few things I do which are timed down to the fraction of a minute. I just check it against my phone once a week and adjust if necessary. It rarely is.
  
 *note - since I rotate watches regularly, I'm frequently setting them new anyway, so it's further not a big issue.


----------



## indieman

liamstrain said:


> Mechanical's losing/gaining a little time has never been a big issue for me. There are few things I do which are timed down to the fraction of a minute. I just check it against my phone once a week and adjust if necessary. It rarely is.
> 
> *note - since I rotate watches regularly, I'm frequently setting them new anyway, so it's further not a big issue.




Yes it's not super crucial for me either. But my current fossil quartz watch loses about 5 mins a day now which is very annoying :/


----------



## liamstrain

Nice thing about most of these movements (like the seiko 5's) is that they are adjustable by most any watch repair place if they are a bit off. I don't have any watches that lose more than 10-20 sec a day. Only one (the invicta) needed any adjustment at all.


----------



## Wokei

Cant go wrong with the Seiko icon "Monster" though without the numbering...but they are built to last


----------



## Coq de Combat

indieman said:


> The other choice is very different but very tempting as well! The g-shock AWGM100B-1ACR. Very stylish and has atomic time keeping and solar charging for an excellent price!
> 
> About the same price at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00791YUPO/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2L8OBPI09LWO&coliid=I2NBXSKXSJ3OCR
> 
> Wow what a hard decision! I've always wanted a mechanical watch, but the g-shock is pretty much bomb proof and guaranteed never to lose time


 

 Those G-Shocks are much smaller in foot print than you think. The size is just not what you're used to see when it comes to G's. So, if you like oversized watches I think that particular G is not what you are looking for, Moe can probably confirm.
  
 If G's are what you're looking for, I always found the GA-100 and GA-1000 to be one of the better designed ones:
  


  
 Both are good sized, accuracy is of no concern and both look good in the dark. Just beware that since the digital portion is negative, you won't see it too well. I always found negative G's to be hard to read. Even with glasses.
  
 No numbering, I know, but with these you don't really need numbering since they're G's and have that G design which honestly doesn't need numbering as much as plain and symmetric designs.


----------



## JamieMcC

indieman said:


> Well I've narrowed it down to 2 watches that are very tempting in their own way!
> The first one is the mechanical seiko SNZG15. It is nearly exactly what I was searching for in style! (would probably get a leather strap though)


 
  
 I have a MIJ one of these with the glass back so you can see the movement its used daily and yes does look surprisingly smart on leather, it keeps reasonable time I brought mine from creation watches. If your buying be aware there look to be several versions of this watch and I had to look hard find the version in your picture with the slender red tipped second hand and black background to the day date. It took me a while to find these features on this model as most sellers seem to have a all white second hand and white day date background so its actually a little less common than you might suspect for this type of watch.
  
http://wornandwound.com/2012/09/26/seiko-5-snzg-review/


----------



## moedawg140

indieman said:


> Well I've narrowed it down to 2 watches that are very tempting in their own way!
> The first one is the mechanical seiko SNZG15. It is nearly exactly what I was searching for in style! (would probably get a leather strap though)
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not taking sides (I guess I am) but I appreciate a watch that can be able to tell time accurately plus or minus *one second* - as the G-Shock you linked to will be able to link up and sync to one of six atomic clocks in the world, resulting in unparalleled accuracy.  The fact that the AWG-M100 watch is on sale for that price is awesome as well - the price you found looks like a better price than on fleabay, so that's definitely a cherry on top of the atomic clock cake.
  
 Feel free to ask any G-Shock related questions, as I have unfortunately spent a lot of time researching the intricacies of most of the available models.
  
 Hopefully, this will be my next one:
  
 The GDX6900PM-1:
  

  


coq de combat said:


> Those G-Shocks are much smaller in foot print than you think. The size is just not what you're used to see when it comes to G's. So, if you like oversized watches I think that particular G is not what you are looking for, Moe can probably confirm.
> 
> If G's are what you're looking for, I always found the GA-100 and GA-1000 to be one of the better designed ones:
> 
> ...


 
  
 You are correct, my friend, the AWG-M100 series are one of the smallest non Baby-G G-Shocks available.  With regards to negative display G's, some models are better than others when it comes to reading them.  The larger the numbers, the easier it is to read.  My GX56 (AKA King of G-Shock) has a negative display, but is easy to read, even when I am hiking:
  
 Large size casing (GX56-4 [Orange King of G-Shock]):

  
 As for smaller G-Shocks, the 5600 series are also pretty small in stature like the AWG-M100:
  
 Similar size casing (My "The Hundreds Collab" - [GWM5610TH-1]):

  
 A couple of other differences of the AWG-M100 series from the more popular casings (like the 6900 series), shown here:
  
 My DW6900DS-1:

  
 ...are not only the smaller casing, but also the _feel_ is different than casings like the 5600/6900/other series.  The resin feels different, it is lighter in weight, and ultimately feels un-G-Shock-like.  I can't believe I still do not have any AWG-M100/other AWG-M series in my humble collection - probably because I have not found one that I really wanted to purchase...yet.


----------



## Mr Rick

Today another vintage Heuer. My prized Silverstone.


----------



## liamstrain

Nice one, Mr. Rick. I'm not usually a fan of cushion shaped watches, but that's a beauty.


----------



## shane55

Mine.
  
 Sorry for the lousy image. Glass back, not decorated, but nice to see.


----------



## shane55

My only other Seiko.
 Love the Monster!!!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

mr rick said:


> Today another vintage Heuer. My prized Silverstone.


 
  
  
 Nice 110.313F!  One of, if not my favorite Heuer.  And best dial of the 3 IMHO.


----------



## Coq de Combat

shane55 said:


> My only other Seiko.
> Love the Monster!!!


 

 Yeah, the Monster is a truly sexy beast IMO.
  
 I think I'd take the one with metal links though, or switch it to shark mesh. I think personally that rubber sort of messes with the aesthetics. I reckon it feels very good to wear though.


----------



## Jason36

Latest addition to my collection.....Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic (Calibre 5)....this model is I believe circa 2006.


----------



## Jason36

So I have a question for the more knowlegeable collectors on here....I am being given some money by dad (which was left to him by his mum) he is kindly splitting it between his off spring. So I have been told to expect circa £500.00 and that I should use it to buy something as a keepsake. I have therefore decided to use this for a new watch.....which hopefully I will be able to pass on to my son in a few years time.

So what should I look to buy / consider in the region of £700 to £1,000. I am looking for something that would ideally dress up or down, is not to dressy but at the same time is not in your face. Any suggestions would be most welcome.


----------



## Mr Rick

jason36 said:


> So I have a question for the more knowlegeable collectors on here....I am being given some money by dad (which was left to him by his mum) he is kindly splitting it between his off spring. So I have been told to expect circa £500.00 and that I should use it to buy something as a keepsake. I have therefore decided to use this for a new watch.....which hopefully I will be able to pass on to my son in a few years time.
> 
> So what should I look to buy / consider in the region of £700 to £1,000. I am looking for something that would ideally dress up or down, is not to dressy but at the same time is not in your face. Any suggestions would be most welcome.


 
 You should really consider the offerings of Christopher Ward. They have a number of very nice watches in your price range.  The C60 Tridents are my favorite but CW offers many others.
  
 Did I mention they are a British company.


----------



## Blurr

jason36 said:


> So I have a question for the more knowlegeable collectors on here....I am being given some money by dad (which was left to him by his mum) he is kindly splitting it between his off spring. So I have been told to expect circa £500.00 and that I should use it to buy something as a keepsake. I have therefore decided to use this for a new watch.....which hopefully I will be able to pass on to my son in a few years time.
> 
> So what should I look to buy / consider in the region of £700 to £1,000. I am looking for something that would ideally dress up or down, is not to dressy but at the same time is not in your face. Any suggestions would be most welcome.


 
 If I have that kind of money lying around I would get this Tissot Squelette, its a little bit in your face though.


----------



## liamstrain

On the low end of that price range, I like Hamilton's automatic watches. Especially something like their "Spirit of Liberty" auto.

  
  
 On the high end of that, the Bell & Ross vintage series (like the Vintage BR-123) would be amazing. 

  
 Alternately - you can get a LOT of watch, for that budget, in vintage time pieces. But it does take more research, and some willingness to accept a bit of imperfection.


----------



## AladdinSane

Just added this one. Got a good price on it from a co-worker. First chrono. Bulova Accutron VX200 with the blue face. Bracelet reminds me of a timing belt.


----------



## OddE

jason36 said:


> So what should I look to buy / consider in the region of £700 to £1,000. I am looking for something that would ideally dress up or down, is not to dressy but at the same time is not in your face. Any suggestions would be most welcome.


 
  
 -In that price class you can definitely get a watch which can be handed down to your children in due time; you've already gotten a few excellent suggestions, I'm just going to chime in with a couple more to add to the confusion -
  
 Sinn - German brand with a somewhat understated appearance; have a look at their 556 watches, for instance. They've got a UK distributor, too, so no customs to worry about.
  
 Frederique Constant, too, is a brand which IMHO provides good watches with excellent finish at a sensible price point.
  
 Not to mention Stowa; I really like some of their designs, in particular the bauhaus-inspired Antea Klassik and the Marine Klassik.


----------



## audiohurric4ne

heres mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry for the bad phone camera


----------



## Jason36

mr rick said:


> You should really consider the offerings of Christopher Ward. They have a number of very nice watches in your price range.  The C60 Tridents are my favorite but CW offers many others.
> 
> Did I mention they are a British company. :wink_face:







liamstrain said:


> On the low end of that price range, I like Hamilton's automatic watches. Especially something like their "Spirit of Liberty" auto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







odde said:


> -In that price class you can definitely get a watch which can be handed down to your children in due time; you've already gotten a few excellent suggestions, I'm just going to chime in with a couple more to add to the confusion -
> 
> Sinn - German brand with a somewhat understated appearance; have a look at their 556 watches, for instance. They've got a UK distributor, too, so no customs to worry about.
> 
> ...




Thanks guys some great options there.....possibly to many lol.

I do like the look of both the Sinn and Stowa options


----------



## AxelCloris

liamstrain said:


> On the low end of that price range, I like Hamilton's automatic watches. Especially something like their "Spirit of Liberty" auto.


 
  
 I absolutely love the Spirit of Liberty with the black leather band, the one without yellow gold on the face. It's stunning. The shade of blue on the second hand is amazing and accents against the silver/black very nicely.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## SpudHarris

aladdinsane said:


> Just added this one. Got a good price on it from a co-worker. First chrono. Bulova Accutron VX200 with the blue face. Bracelet reminds me of a timing belt.




I like that lots....

Day/date and the bracelet is cool, almost shark mesh. I've not seen that watch before but would love to see it on my wrist


----------



## AladdinSane

I need to get a better pic. The blue really looks good (to me) and the super lume is super lumey cool.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


>


 
 You do have a plethora of nice watch's Mr. Rick


----------



## indieman

podster said:


> You do have a plethora of nice watch's Mr. Rick:bigsmile_face:


----------



## Podster

indieman said:


>


 
 Exactly where my comment came from Indie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or should I say Hefe


----------



## liamstrain

Just arrived. 1950's Leonidas (under Heuer) Chronograph


----------



## Podster

liamstrain said:


> Just arrived. 1950's Leonidas (under Heuer) Chronograph


 
 Nice, I've been watching a 1956 Omega myself. That, a '56 Bel Air and I'll be pulling the old Hat Trick


----------



## shane55

liamstrain said:


> Just arrived. 1950's Leonidas (under Heuer) Chronograph


 
  
 Sweet!!!
  
 Here's my '54 Omeeger.


----------



## liamstrain

Nice looking pie-pan seamaster. Looks like it's in great condition.


----------



## shane55

liamstrain said:


> Nice looking pie-pan seamaster. Looks like it's in great condition.


 
  
 Thanks. It was reconditioned and purchased for a 'big birthday' a while back.
 This is a shot of the bumper movement (photo by watchmaker).


----------



## 99tjadams

I am looking for a nicer watch at the moment, i think i have decided on a seiko 6139-7040, wish i could add a pic.


----------



## howdy

Any thoughts on Tissot? Are they considered a reliable well crafted mid-range watch?


----------



## liamstrain

99tjadams said:


> I am looking for a nicer watch at the moment, i think i have decided on a seiko 6139-7040, wish i could add a pic.


 
  
 That's an older model yes? I seem to recall some controversy about a lot of fakes on those. I could be wrong, but buyer beware. 


howdy said:


> Any thoughts on Tissot? Are they considered a reliable well crafted mid-range watch?


 
 Yes, generally I would say so.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

99tjadams said:


> I am looking for a nicer watch at the moment, i think i have decided on a *seiko 6139-7040*, wish i could add a pic.


 
  
 Lol.
  
 Yeah, good choice.  You can probably pick one easily on "the bay".


----------



## Redcarmoose

99tjadams said:


> I am looking for a nicer watch at the moment, i think i have decided on a seiko 6139-7040, wish i could add a pic.





With so many non-confusing Seiko watches, I don't why you pick the strange one?



http://quartzimodo.com/the-controversial-seiko-6319-7040-diver/
So many new Seiko watches that are easy to tell if real or not? I would not go near that watch.


----------



## Redcarmoose

howdy said:


> Any thoughts on Tissot? Are they considered a reliable well crafted mid-range watch?




You end up spending way more to get an automatic Tissot. Many watch collectors stay away from Quartz movement because at times if they were to break the whole movement needs to be replaced. Quartz watches can be made by machines but automatics need some by hand manufacturing.

The simple truth is that Quartz movements just cost less than automatic movements in general.

Strange that this is what the watch collectors think now as in 1980 many were into Quartz watches?

Still I love my Tissot Quartz. Not expensive, works perfect and does not seem to get scratches. I find it is easy to read and is a medium size to wear.


----------



## Mr Rick

One of the most common, as well as one of the most popular of the vintage Heuers.


----------



## PalJoey

Just been scrubbing grime out of my NATO strap. It builds up so gradually, but when it's clean again it don't half make a difference. It now looks once again like the one of the right of this pic.


----------



## gelocks

For some reason I've always liked the look of the  Prometheus Signatura:
  
 http://www.prometheuswatch.com/dress-watch-collection/prometheus-signatura/#!/Prometheus-Signatura-Swiss-Made-Automatic-Watch-Enamel-White-Dial-Day-Date/p/29121730/category=6846712
  
 White dial...
 The contrast with the big-ass blue hands might look a bit weird (and I would have preferred all blue accents) but I like it. Somehow I can see this watch working with a nice shark-mesh/similar bracelet! But this one is no longer in production.
  
 Would you guys have any recommendation similar to that one?
 I know there is something like:
  
 http://www.omegawatches.com/collection/de-ville/de-ville/co-axial-annual-calendar/43193412204001
  
 http://www.omegawatches.com/collection/seamaster/aqua-terra-chronometer/25033300
  
 but, yeah, not expecting to pay those prices yet...


----------



## Mr Rick

Christopher Ward has something with a similar look.


----------



## Mr Rick

Or this.


----------



## gelocks

mr rick said:


> Or this.


 
  
 Oh Nice!!
 And Chris Ward has a somewhat good track record.
 Which model is this one?!


----------



## Mr Rick

gelocks said:


> Oh Nice!!
> And Chris Ward has a somewhat good track record.
> Which model is this one?!


 
 This one.
  
  
 http://www.christopherward.co.uk/watches/dress/c9-cosc-5d-sws.html


----------



## 99tjadams

Thanks for the link I hadn't read that one. I wanted a vintage watch and from what I have been reading on watchuseek seikos are pretty reliable. The 6309 seems to be popular with a lot of the members on that forum. I also did a lot of reading that there are a lot of "hacked  together" seikos coming out of the phillipines with new dials and hands, but I was convinced that the case and movement were usually original. Not really sure what I want to do at the moment but I'm just keeping an eye on what is popping up at watchrecon. A vintage sport/diver/chrono would be nice, my budget is about $500, wish I could afford a Longines Legend Diver, (or any other nice supercompressor style, Enicar, Sherpa, maybe Bulova)


----------



## liamstrain

In my experience a good running, good condition, and authentic Seiko 6138 or 6139 movement from the 70s/80s is going to be over $500 - more like 800-1000. If you are finding one cheaper, be very very wary. 
  
 If you want to stay vintage - In the $500 range, you can actually find some of the early but realiable Omega seamasters - the 565 movements in particular are robust, easy to service, and found in a great number of different styled watches from the era. Especially the "cosmic" versions - just watch for aftermarket crowns and such. These are often frankensteined together too. Lots of older Longines in that range too.


----------



## 99tjadams

This one just sold, and it seemed to be in decent shape.
  
 http://forums.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-6139-6002-1974-black-dial-all-original-serviced-great-shape-us-only-1569554.html
  
 $290
  
 Although maybe I need to keep learning about what makes a good buy, one of the reasons I haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## Podster

OK watch enthusiast, my middle one is about to turn thirteen and I want to spend $100.00-$125.00 on a watch for him so I'm looking for some suggestions (obviously needs to be durable and probably good for at least 100m depth). I'm open to origin


----------



## liamstrain

99tjadams said:


> This one just sold, and it seemed to be in decent shape.
> 
> http://forums.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-seiko-6139-6002-1974-black-dial-all-original-serviced-great-shape-us-only-1569554.html
> 
> ...


 
  
 Maybe I need to recalibrate my understanding of where these are priced. I was looking for a 6138 Bullhead and good versions of that were over 800. But I'm seeing a lot of Pogue look-alikes for much less. Interesting.


----------



## liamstrain

podster said:


> OK watch enthusiast, my middle one is about to turn thirteen and I want to spend $100.00-$125.00 on a watch for him so I'm looking for some suggestions (obviously needs to be durable and probably good for at least 100m depth). I'm open to origin


 
  
 Seiko 5 series automatic.


----------



## Podster

liamstrain said:


> Seiko 5 series automatic.


 
 THX, are those the ones with the Hardlex Crystal? Since you have suggested a Japanese auto movement any thoughts on a Citizen Eco-Drive in this range?


----------



## liamstrain

If given a choice between an automatic mechanical movement, and a solar or kinetic recharging quartz movement (eco-drive), of similar quality - I will always choose the automatic mechanical. But that is just my personal preference. Not really based on anything objective. I'm sure the citizen's are fine, I just hate quartz movements in general.


----------



## indieman

I noticed this watch on creation. Anyone familiar with it/know how it compares to the seiko 5 series?

 http://www.creationwatches.com/products/orient-watches-252/orient-automatic-em7k002b-mens-watch-3445.html?zenid=81qb3a91lpn7fv3d8fjbutldr5


----------



## Redcarmoose

indieman said:


> I noticed this watch on creation. Anyone familiar with it/know how it compares to the seiko 5 series?
> 
> http://www.creationwatches.com/products/orient-watches-252/orient-automatic-em7k002b-mens-watch-3445.html?zenid=81qb3a91lpn7fv3d8fjbutldr5





I have purchased them as gifts for people and they work. Still look at what that company sells most! Seiko divers!

http://www.creationwatches.com/products/bestsellers.php

http://www.creationwatches.com/products/seiko-divers-60/seiko-automatic-divers-200m-made-in-japan-skx009j1-skx009j-1452.html


----------



## Redcarmoose

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f21/caliber-7s26-153891.html


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## liamstrain

While they are ok watches, I would put the Orient and Invicta watches on a tier below Seiko.


----------



## Redcarmoose

liamstrain said:


> While they are ok watches, I would put the Orient and Invicta watches on a tier below Seiko.





I personally consider Invicta junk. I will never buy another at any price. I would actually put them below Orient. 


Still maybe I purchased the wrong one?


----------



## Coq de Combat

redcarmoose said:


> I personally consider Invicta junk. I will never buy another at any price. I would actually put them below Orient.
> 
> 
> Still maybe I purchased the wrong one?




Outside of invict divers you re better off without them.


----------



## AxelCloris

coq de combat said:


> Outside of invict divers you re better off without them.


 
  
 I agree. And even when it comes to their divers I'd personally prefer to spend my money elsewhere.


----------



## indieman

immtbiker said:


> Make sure you get the SKX007*J* version. It is the version made in Japan. Ones with other suffixes like "KC" and "K", etc. are made in Malaysia or uses parts cast in China.
> If you enlarge and look at the one you show on Amazon, it doesn't have "Made in Japan" written on the bottom of the face.
> The Japan model is also available on Amazon.com


 
 I still a noob sorry, is the"j" really that much better? I'm asking because now I'm eyeing the OM srp309 and the "j" version is like $100 more :/


----------



## liamstrain

It is better. Is it $100 better? That's a tougher call. I'd say in the long run, probably. If only because the resale is higher if you decide to go that route.


----------



## indieman

liamstrain said:


> It is better. Is it $100 better? That's a tougher call. I'd say in the long run, probably. If only because the resale is higher if you decide to go that route.



Thanks for the input. I guess I'm trying to decide if I should get the regular srp309 since I can't afford the j1 version now, or look for a cheaper Japanese seiko...


----------



## Zojokkeli

indieman said:


> I still a noob sorry, is the"j" really that much better? I'm asking because now I'm eyeing the OM srp309 and the "j" version is like $100 more :/


 
  
 According to folks at watchuseek there shouldn't be any real difference between "j" and "k" models, at least with the SKX007 model.
  
  
Anyway, I ordered the SKX007K2 from Creationwatches on Friday. It should satisfy my needs until I can cough up for an Omega Speedmaster.


----------



## Mr Rick

The crown of my collection.


----------



## Redcarmoose

zojokkeli said:


> According to folks at watchuseek there shouldn't be any real difference between "j" and "k" models, at least with the [COLOR=222222]SKX007 model.[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> [COLOR=222222]Anyway, I ordered the SKX007K2 from Creationwatches on Friday. It should satisfy my needs until I can cough up for an Omega Speedmaster. [/COLOR]





Nice! No way to go wrong with that watch.

In the early 1990s when I puchased my Seiko Diver they were a really big watch, as the style of watches became bigger they are looked at as a medium watch now. Still I think the size is perfect after all these years. Those bracelets are easy to wear too.


----------



## musicman59

Has anybody bought from topnotchwatch.com?


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## indieman

Well hopefully my new watch will be at home waiting for me after work 
It's completely different from what I originally set out for (thanks to everyone's influence here  ) but I'm really excited and am sure I will love it.
Already ordered a nato strap for it too but won't be in till next week probably .


----------



## Wokei

indieman said:


> Well hopefully my new watch will be at home waiting for me after work
> It's completely different from what I originally set out for (thanks to everyone's influence here  ) but I'm really excited and am sure I will love it.
> Already ordered a nato strap for it too but won't be in till next week probably .




Cheers man ....cant wait to see what you got for yourself ....


----------



## indieman

wokei said:


> Cheers man ....cant wait to see what you got for yourself ....



Hehe you heavily influenced my decision wokei so you should like it 
Well it came in today but they said they couldn't find my address so I don't have it in hands yet


----------



## d1sturb3d

My alternate daily beater, got them last January


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

Your extensive Christopher Ward collection is like my G-Shock collection, Mr Rick - albeit the Ward collection is much more "fancy/classier" than most of the G-Shock range. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 My classiest G-Shock is probably less classy than your least classy watch.
  
 Here's probably my 3 classiest G's:


----------



## gelocks

mr rick said:


> This one.
> 
> 
> http://www.christopherward.co.uk/watches/dress/c9-cosc-5d-sws.html


 
  
 Definitely more expensive than I wanted! LOL
 I guess that "their" new movement as well right?
  
 Posted the question on WUS, got some pretty good replies and narrowing stuff down:
  


> My favorites as of now:
> 
> 1) *Archimede 1950*: with the mesh combo just how I was visualizing the Prometheus?!?! ALMOST SOLD!! 39mm... Would have preferred 40/42 but oh well...
> 
> ...


 
  


> And now I just noticed this one... http://www.kentwang.com/misc/bauhaus-watch-v3-white.html"]Bauhaus watch v3 white - Misc
> 
> Still thinking about re-acquiring the Rodina though... but it is tough!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Now the difficult thing is choosing which one I want!!


----------



## Zojokkeli

redcarmoose said:


> Nice! No way to go wrong with that watch.
> 
> In the early 1990s when I puchased my Seiko Diver they were a really big watch, as the style of watches became bigger they are looked at as a medium watch now. Still I think the size is perfect after all these years. Those bracelets are easy to wear too.


 
  
 Received the watch today, and she's a beauty. Will post pics when I get some daylight.


----------



## indieman

indieman said:


> Well hopefully my new watch will be at home waiting for me after work
> It's completely different from what I originally set out for (thanks to everyone's influence here  ) but I'm really excited and am sure I will love it.
> Already ordered a nato strap for it too but won't be in till next week probably .







wokei said:


> Cheers man ....cant wait to see what you got for yourself ....



Well here it is 

I know it's very different from what I was looking for originally, and it's a super common watch but I kept seeing it as I was searching and it grew on me 
Don't have time to set it up now but wow what a looker!
Thanks for all the advice guys!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

indieman said:


> Well here it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Congrats!!  It's a classic!


----------



## FeedingNation

I don't know much about watches...


PS: sorry for the bas lighting


----------



## liamstrain

indieman said:


> Well here it is


 
  
  
 Nice! My 007J says hello!


----------



## indieman

bigfatpaulie said:


> Congrats!!  It's a classic!







liamstrain said:


> Nice! My 007J says hello!



Thanks 
Hello fellow seiko brother


----------



## Wokei

indieman said:


> Well here it is
> 
> I know it's very different from what I was looking for originally, and it's a super common watch but I kept seeing it as I was searching and it grew on me
> Don't have time to set it up now but wow what a looker!
> Thanks for all the advice guys!




Well hello there ..Orange Monster headfi brother


----------



## indieman

wokei said:


> Well hello there ..Orange Monster headfi brother



Nice!
I can't wait for my nato band to come in. As far as I know I haven't seen anyone use the color combination yet. I already have a name for it: aquaman!


----------



## Redcarmoose

zojokkeli said:


> Received the watch today, and she's a beauty. Will post pics when I get some daylight.




Cool. I guess they are a little understated when you do a comparison to the more noticeable watches, but that's what I like.


----------



## Redcarmoose

My 7002-7009 A1 from the early 1990s. My standard ocean and beach watch. Amazingly it has been to the gym 1000s of times.

https://archives.makedostudio.com/seiko-divers/


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

Hello Seiko fans, can I get a little input? Is this a good auto for $150.00?
Seiko Superior Automatic Blue Dial Blue Canvas Mens Watch SSA053


----------



## Podster




----------



## OddE

mr rick said:


>


 
  
 -Say, Rick, wouldn't it be simpler if you just came clean and told us which watches, if any, in the Christopher Ward collection you didn't own? 
  
 I've seen a few I really like, to be honest - maybe I should broaden my outlook a little. (I am pretty simple in watch terms - I love Omegas, Stowas and Sinns in particular, with a sprinkling of other brands on the side. )


----------



## Mr Rick

odde said:


> -Say, Rick, wouldn't it be simpler if you just came clean and told us which watches, if any, in the Christopher Ward collection you didn't own?
> 
> I've seen a few I really like, to be honest - maybe I should broaden my outlook a little. (I am pretty simple in watch terms - I love Omegas, Stowas and Sinns in particular, with a sprinkling of other brands on the side. )


 
  
 Actually I *only *have eighteen. If you visit the Christopher Ward Forum you will find others that own over one hundred. LOL
  
 Absolutely nothing wrong with those you've mentioned. I have just specialized in vintage Heuers and CWs.


----------



## Podster

podster said:


> Hello Seiko fans, can I get a little input? Is this a good auto for $150.00?
> Seiko Superior Automatic Blue Dial Blue Canvas Mens Watch SSA053


 
 So no opinions? Redcar? Wokie? Should I just consider a series 5? This is a Birthday gift for my son who I'll be seeing in about 3 weeks.


----------



## liamstrain

It's not to my taste, Podster. I'm sure the quality is fine - just doesn't ring any bells for me.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

podster said:


> Hello Seiko fans, can I get a little input? Is this a good auto for $150.00?
> Seiko Superior Automatic Blue Dial Blue Canvas Mens Watch SSA053


 
  
 It has a Cal. 4R37 which is pretty well respected among Seiko fans and it (gasp) can hack which is nice.  If you like the watch, go for it!


----------



## Podster

liamstrain said:


> It's not to my taste, Podster. I'm sure the quality is fine - just doesn't ring any bells for me.


 
 THX Liam, I kinda like the blue face on this one however I personally would want a black rubber band! I was not sure of the quality of the Superior series and many have suggested the 5 series as being a good buy. I found this one out there for $135.00


----------



## Podster

bigfatpaulie said:


> It has a Cal. 4R37 which is pretty well respected among Seiko fans and it (gasp) can hack which is nice.  If you like the watch, go for it!


 
 THX Paul, I'm such a newb on this watch deal. Have not a clue to your hack comment but coming from you and a gasp i'd say it's a good thing. I do like this watch but like I said the band would have to go but surely I could find a good black rubber replacement. Since I'm actually looking for my son I kinda like this little baby as it is dressy and seems to be a good price. http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-AO9000-06B-Eco-Drive-Stainless-Day-Date/dp/B00843L4S2/ref=pd_sim_watch_11?ie=UTF8&refRID=0Y6898H82V5A44KV31Y8


----------



## Redcarmoose

To hack means the second hand stops when you pull out the crown so you can set the time to the second.


----------



## Podster

redcarmoose said:


> To hack means the second hand stops when you pull out the crown so you can set the time to the second.


 
 And once again you are never to old to learn something new, THX Redcar


----------



## Redcarmoose

podster said:


> And once again you are never to old to learn something new, THX Redcar




Very important if you in an action movie type event when everyone syncs their watches. Lol


----------



## Zojokkeli

As promised, here's a shot of my new Seiko. So far very happy with my purchase.
  

  
 Here's a pic of the old one too.
  

  
 And finally the brothas from anotha motha united.


----------



## Podster

redcarmoose said:


> To hack means the second hand stops when you pull out the crown so you can set the time to the second.


 
 LOL, can't think of how many times I've found myself in that very scenario
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm so torn at what to buy my son, he just turned 36 and I'm thinking a diver will be more what he likes as opposed to something dressy. Just want to get him something decent and solid in the $150-$180 range.


----------



## Podster

zojokkeli said:


> As promised, here's a shot of my new Seiko. So far very happy with my purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Those are both very nice Zojok


----------



## Zojokkeli

podster said:


> Those are both very nice Zojok


 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

podster said:


> THX Paul, I'm such a newb on this watch deal. Have not a clue to your hack comment but coming from you and a gasp i'd say it's a good thing. I do like this watch but like I said the band would have to go but surely I could find a good black rubber replacement. Since I'm actually looking for my son I kinda like this little baby as it is dressy and seems to be a good price. http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-AO9000-06B-Eco-Drive-Stainless-Day-Date/dp/B00843L4S2/ref=pd_sim_watch_11?ie=UTF8&refRID=0Y6898H82V5A44KV31Y8


 
  
 Redcarmoose is exactly correct in the hacking explanation.  I say gasp because many Seikos at this price point have a Cal.7S26 which doesn't do this.  It's not a big deal, but I always found it a little annoying.
  
 The Citizen is nice but may be a bit big for your son at 42mm.  Just food for thought.


----------



## Podster

bigfatpaulie said:


> Redcarmoose is exactly correct in the hacking explanation.  I say gasp because many Seikos at this price point have a Cal.7S26 which doesn't do this.  It's not a big deal, but I always found it a little annoying.
> 
> The Citizen is nice but may be a bit big for your son at 42mm.  Just food for thought.


 
 Very true and I've read a couple other post that it is barely able to survive in the shower and he'll need to at least swim in it.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

podster said:


> LOL, can't think of how many times I've found myself in that very scenario
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well ignore my last comment about size then


----------



## Podster

So Paul, on my budget what do you think would be my best bang for my buck? He's 6'1, 220Lbs so I'm thinking sometging as large as 44mm would even work.


----------



## indieman

podster said:


> Hello Seiko fans, can I get a little input? Is this a good auto for $150.00?
> Seiko Superior Automatic Blue Dial Blue Canvas Mens Watch SSA053


 
  
  


podster said:


>


 
  
 Wow what a nice looking watch! Good thing I didn't see that model earlier 


bigfatpaulie said:


> It has a Cal. 4R37 which is pretty well respected among Seiko fans and it (gasp) can hack which is nice.  If you like the watch, go for it!


 
 Nice. The 4r37 is in the new monsters too right? That's why I sprung for the newer model.


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


>




Seen this watch in person and it look better than in pic....go for it man


----------



## bigfatpaulie

indieman said:


> Wow what a nice looking watch! Good thing I didn't see that model earlier
> Nice. The 4r37 is in the new monsters too right? That's why I sprung for the newer model.


 
  
 I'm honestly not 100% sure.  I know the SRP481K "Snow Monster" has a 4rXX cal in it, but it's also not "technically" a Monster (it's a Seiko 5).  The new (off the line) Monsters may have the 4rXX cal but I don't know for certain.  Which monster do you have?


----------



## Podster

THX Wokie, I love the look of this watch but for me it does need a black rubber dive band. I tgink I'm going 4 it and worry about getting the 22mm band after the fact LOL


----------



## Wokei

Podster...getting the 22mm black band is the easy part...haha...Cheers


----------



## Wokei

Rocking me Alba 200m Blue Manta Ray today....

Podster...Also look into this Citizen Ecozilla for your son


----------



## Redcarmoose

Well, the band is very different and looks really comfy. Still after years that band will wear out and that watch will look good with another band.

Great price!


----------



## indieman

bigfatpaulie said:


> I'm honestly not 100% sure.  I know the SRP481K "Snow Monster" has a 4rXX cal in it, but it's also not "technically" a Monster (it's a Seiko 5).  The new (off the line) Monsters may have the 4rXX cal but I don't know for certain.  Which monster do you have?



I just posted it earlier, it's the srp309. New gen orange monster.



wokei said:


> Rocking me Alba 200m Blue Manta Ray today....
> 
> Podster...Also look into this Citizen Ecozilla for your son



Looking good man!



redcarmoose said:


> Well, the band is very different and looks really comfy. Still after years that band will wear out and that watch will look good with another band.
> 
> Great price!




What is that style of band called? Would it be considered a cuff?
I'm actually seeking a more creative band/strap right now. 
The "the band" sport watch bands are very cool. 

I wish I could find more bands with neat designs on them


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Rocking me Alba 200m Blue Manta Ray today....
> 
> Podster...Also look into this Citizen Ecozilla for your son




Nice Alba Blue Manta Wokei The Ecozilla is on my short list, I love your steel and Ti ones. Since I'm buying my son a watch right now I thought I would jump on the Seiko and get the Citizen later as the best price I've found on a steel version right now is $229 and I can't pass on the Superior for $150! Best price I've seen on it ever. Just can't make up my mind on my son's, maybe the series 5 I posted for $135


----------



## bigfatpaulie

indieman said:


> I just posted it earlier, it's the srp309. New gen orange monster.





>


 
  
 I has a 4R36 inside.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## freedom01

My daily beater


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## shane55

freedom01 said:


> My daily beater


 
  
 Nice IWC...


----------



## Podster

I concur with Shane, matter a fact my thee favorite brands are IWC, RW and TAG but Mr. Rick has me leaning to a fourth with his good looking CW's!


----------



## musikaladin

After I found this thread, I tried to try to combine both of such hobbies in pictures, here some results of such attempts:
  
 A Ballon Bleu De Cartier together with Denon AH-MM400 and AK100II:
  

  
 Here a Sinn 6060 with the Audeze LCD-X:
  

  
 And last but not least a Breitling B1 with the AKG K-1000:


----------



## hjf

podster said:


> Those are both very nice Zojok


 
 Which model is your new Seiko?


----------



## musicman59

I am trying to close a deal to add one of this to my collection....


----------



## indieman

Nato strap came in 
Some quick pics:


I'll take some better ones once I get to Maui 
I saw this color nato and it reminded me of something nautical/island


----------



## Wokei

indieman said:


> Nato strap came in
> Some quick pics:
> 
> 
> ...




Looking  and enjoy your trip to Maui...☺ happy for you man...cheers


----------



## Redcarmoose

Seiko Men’s SSC081 Adventure-Solar Classic




Never owned Seiko solar powered watch. Not sure about the band, still a great price at $160 on Amazon. Something to ponder?


----------



## indieman

wokei said:


> Looking  and enjoy your trip to Maui...☺ happy for you man...cheers



Thanks man


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## indieman

indieman said:


> Nato strap came in
> Some quick pics:
> 
> 
> ...







wokei said:


> Looking  and enjoy your trip to Maui...☺ happy for you man...cheers



I'm still trying to figure out how to change the month though :S


----------



## Mr Rick

indieman said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to change the month though :S


 
 Turn one way to change date, turn the opposite to change the month?  Do you mean day and date?? LOL


----------



## indieman

mr rick said:


> Turn one way to change date, turn the opposite to change the month?  Do you mean day and date?? LOL



No sir. Unfortunately it came pre set to the wrong month. The instructions say turn the crown one way for date change, the opposite way for day change. No mention of how to change the month lol. When the day changes it briefly displays the month which now is in some foreign language lol


----------



## Mr Rick

indieman said:


> No sir. Unfortunately it came pre set to the wrong month. The instructions say turn the crown one way for date change, the opposite way for day change. No mention of how to change the month lol. When the day changes it briefly displays the month which now is in some foreign language lol


 
 I'm confused. Your pictures show day and date. If the month only appears momentarily I would ignore it. It only happens at midnight, right?


----------



## indieman

mr rick said:


> I'm confused. Your pictures show day and date. If the month only appears momentarily I would ignore it. It only happens at midnight, right?



I figured it out. There's no month. It briefly displays the day of the week in another language, which one of them is Mar (I thought it was saying march). I'm an idiot. Carry on (>.<)


----------



## Wokei

indieman said:


> I figured it out. There's no month. It briefly displays the day of the week in another language, which one of them is Mar (I thought it was saying march). I'm an idiot. Carry on (>.<)




Me think it is in French ....cheers


----------



## Mr Rick

wokei said:


> Me think it is in French ....cheers


 
 Or Spanish. LOL


----------



## Wokei

mr rick said:


> Or Spanish. LOL




Haha .... 

Its always nice to help out another headfi brother out ....now indieman....enjoy your watch !

...and Maui ....lucky fella


----------



## Mr Rick

My Omega is the Spanish version. Only Spanish. LOL


----------



## Wokei

My Orient Mako Diver ...Spanish version ...for now .....will change to English version later


----------



## muziq

Perrelet Seacraft GMT - my daily beat-around automatic.


----------



## Zojokkeli

hjf said:


> Which model is your new Seiko?


 
  
 Mine? It is the SKX007K2.


----------



## Podster

I was pretty sure he meant you Zojok, I've not pulled the trigger on mine yet


----------



## AladdinSane

I'm in that orange diver club. Had it for several years now. Still going strong.


----------



## Zojokkeli

podster said:


> I was pretty sure he meant you Zojok, I've not pulled the trigger on mine yet




I figured as much. Do let us know what you end up buying.


----------



## Podster

4 Sure


----------



## Wokei

Orange Diver Club tooo....


----------



## Podster

My wifes favorite color


----------



## Blurr

podster said:


> My wifes favorite color



My country favorite colour.


----------



## Alou

Omega seamaster co-ax ,if you want a sportive watch with a superb mechanical movement.
 On the cheaper side i also have a deep blue diver 2000m with a swiss eta 2824-2 that is a workshorse!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick

Vintage Heuer Autavia, REF 111.603M


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


> Vintage Heuer Autavia, REF 111.603M


 
 Man that is a wicked watch
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Fantastic collection Mr. Rick


----------



## indieman

Loving the "Orange Monster"


----------



## Blurr

indieman said:


> Loving the "Orange Monster"


 
 That is a great color combo, I tried the new prospex version of the monster in store, but too bad it looks kind of small in comparisson to my kinetic prospex so ended not getting it.eventhough I really like the looks of it.


----------



## indieman

blurr said:


> That is a great color combo, I tried the new prospex version of the monster in store, but too bad it looks kind of small in comparisson to my kinetic prospex so ended not getting it.eventhough I really like the looks of it.



Thanks! I call it "the aquaman" lol.
Yes I was worried about the size too as I was used to 44mm but I really like it. The heaviness took me by surprise though.


----------



## Wokei

P


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> P


 
 Rose Gold, Moon phase. What's not to like


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


>


 
 All the orange face dials, this must be a sign of the spring to come. Another beauty Mr. Rick, I'm inclined to believe as another posted it may be better if you just list what you don't have


----------



## Mr Rick

OK, here is one I don't have...............................and *don't want!!!!*


----------



## indieman

But it's so shiny!
Lol I bought a fake Rolex in New York just for lols.
It broke that day :/


----------



## Podster

indieman said:


> But it's so shiny!
> Lol I bought a fake Rolex in New York just for lols.
> It broke that day :/


 
  
 Indeed Mr. Rick, nothing says excess like a watch covered in blingy diamonds and it would not matter the make & model
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Not to inflame anyone this is just my PI)
  
 Indie, out here in the country we call that the "Fakey, Achy Breaky Heart"


----------



## Redcarmoose

ahhhhh Japan?:blink:

http://www.tokyoflash.com/en/watches/mens_watches/1/


----------



## indieman

podster said:


> Indeed Mr. Rick, nothing says excess like a watch covered in blingy diamonds and it would not matter the make & model  (Not to inflame anyone this is just my PI)
> 
> Indie, out here in the country we call that the "Fakey, Achy Breaky Heart":rolleyes:




It was worth it


----------



## OddE

indieman said:


> Lol I bought a fake Rolex in New York just for lols.




-I own one fake - or, technically I guess it is a homage, rather than an outright fake. 

It looks like your average cheap Submariner fake, and beneath the Rolex crown on the dial? 'ROLEKS'. 

Had to have it. I probably got royally ripped off - paid the equivalent of $7 or so for it. Still works, though, years later - keeping time to within a few minutes a day...


----------



## Redcarmoose

This Vacheron Constantin went into my bathroom trash can this year. I live where there are literally 1000s of fake watches. I have purchased 4 or 5 in my lifetime but never spent more than $40 or $65 for them. This one was an automatic, but really kind of dumb, plus I could not read the face anymore. Lol
It kept track of the day of the month and day of the week perfect. It was actually pretty good at keeping time. Still I can say I don't own any fake watches now.
I'll post some pictures of the elaborate fakes they sell sometime.


----------



## Wokei

Citizen Titanium Blue Orca


----------



## Blurr

odde said:


> -I own one fake - or, technically I guess it is a homage, rather than an outright fake.
> 
> It looks like your average cheap Submariner fake, and beneath the Rolex crown on the dial? 'ROLEKS'.
> 
> Had to have it. I probably got royally ripped off - paid the equivalent of $7 or so for it. Still works, though, years later - keeping time to within a few minutes a day...


 
 Bought a fake Rado when I was on vacation in Vietnam, thought it was a great souvenir, no doubt whatsoever that it is a fake cause Rado don't make anything that looks remotely like it. I like the hefty weight of the hightech tungsten case and bracelet.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

That Trident is a nice looking CW Rick. I finally picked up something for my son's Birthday.


----------



## Mr Rick

podster said:


> That Trident is a nice looking CW Rick. I finally picked up something for my son's Birthday.


 
  
  
 That's a handsome watch there. I'm sure he'll love it.


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


> That's a handsome watch there. I'm sure he'll love it.


 
 THX, I have to admit I got a little carried away while watch shopping and have tried a new brand at least to me it's new. Wokei is the only one I've shown it to so far and he gave me a nice write up link on them and a thumbs up
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Seems to be built like a tank and has a Citizen Miyota Quartz movement according to the jeweler I deal with. I have seen blogs saying these are not Miyota mechanical movements but Reactor does not make any automatics.

 I can't seem to turn this file as taken to save my life


----------



## indieman

podster said:


> THX, I have to admit I got a little carried away while watch shopping and have tried a new brand at least to me it's new. Wokei is the only one I've shown it to so far and he gave me a nice write up link on them and a thumbs up  Seems to be built like a tank and has a Citizen Miyota Quartz movement according to the jeweler I deal with. I have seen blogs saying these are not Miyota mechanical movements but Reactor does not make any automatics.
> 
> 
> I can't seem to turn this file as taken to save my life



Looks nice!


----------



## Podster

indieman said:


> Looks nice!


 
 THX Indie, I got the last years model deal on this one because it's the Steel non-ND version. When he gets the new Ti ND version in I'm going to get it with the black rubber band and send this one on to my son as a sport/diver to go with that dressy Seiko I just got him.


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> THX, I have to admit I got a little carried away while watch shopping and have tried a new brand at least to me it's new. Wokei is the only one I've shown it to so far and he gave me a nice write up link on them and a thumbs up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Here you go:
  

  
 I have that issue as well when I post pictures.  I also have issues where I'll be trying to upload a certain amount (like 15-20) at a time, and only 10 or 15 random pictures will upload - then I have the find out the ones that need to be uploaded (again) and upload them accordingly.
  
 Regarding your image not posting due to the image not rotating correctly, what has worked for me was this:
  

Upload the image, if it is posted correctly, you are done!  If it is not rotated correctly, go to #2.
Go to your original image, and rotate it yourself, then save it (you may be able to save simply by pressing right or left to open another photo).
Rotate it again to the position you want, then save again.
Upload the image now, making sure the image is not currently being viewed in the computer's memory/image viewer.
You should have success!


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 THX Moe, the way you reposted it for me is how it is in my saved pictures however when I attach here it has been rotating to the vertical position. I'll try you suggested steps for corrections


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> THX Moe, the way you reposted it for me is how it is in my saved pictures however when I attach here it has been rotating to the vertical position. I'll try you suggested steps for corrections


 
  
 Correct Podster.  You may see a picture as it should look, mainly because the internal software rotates it to what it should look like, even though the picture is not technically in the position that you see.  The steps that I explained should help out immensely.
  
 Good luck to you.


----------



## Wokei

This thread is awesome.....moedawg140...contributor doing their job....Haha...helping to repost pic....so cool

Edited...sorry auto spell check...repost


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> This thread is awesome.....@moedawg140...contributor doing their job....Haha...helping to report pic....so cool


 
  
 Thanks?
  
Not "reporting the pic", just helping out with regards to explaining how to post a rotated image that doesn't want to upload as you see it in your image viewer.
  
 I like your .gifs/pics by the way.
  
 Edit:  I see that you edited the word "report" to "repost".


----------



## Wokei

Casio Protrek Titanium....


----------



## indieman

podster said:


> THX Indie, I got the last years model deal on this one because it's the Steel non-ND version. When he gets the new Ti ND version in I'm going to get it with the black rubber band and send this one on to my son as a sport/diver to go with that dressy Seiko I just got him.



What's the water depth tolerance of this one?
I can't quite make it out on my phone :/


----------



## indieman

wokei said:


> Casio Protrek Titanium....



Very nice. I've been seriously thinking about getting another pathfinder/pro trek, one with a compass. Love the way they look


----------



## Wokei

indieman said:


> What's the water depth tolerance of this one?
> I can't quite make it out on my phone :/




www.ablogtowatch.com/reactor-gamma-ti-watch-review/

From the review..it says 300m....



indieman said:


> Very nice. I've been seriously thinking about getting another pathfinder/pro trek, one with a compass. Love the way they look




Thanks buddy..they are cool and had them for almost 6 years..


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> www.ablogtowatch.com/reactor-gamma-ti-watch-review/
> 
> From the review..it says 300m....
> Thanks buddy..they are cool and had them for almost 6 years..


 
 THX Wokei, been busy. 1000Ft it is then Indie. Salesman showed me a film of the Gamma being shot at point blank range with a 12Ga shotgun in which it did break the band however the watch itself barely had a scratch and was running just fine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hopefully I'm not shot too many times with a 12Ga when I'm wearing mine


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Citizen Titanium Blue Orca


 
 Sweet Wokei, is this your only blue dial?


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> THX Wokei, been busy. 1000Ft it is then Indie. Salesman showed me a film of the Gamma being shot at point blank range with a 12Ga shotgun in which it did break the band however the watch itself barely had a scratch and was running just fine:eek:  Hopefully I'm not shot too many times with a 12Ga when I'm wearing mine:blink:




12Ga shot gun and Gamma...?? Why



podster said:


> Sweet Wokei, is this your only blue dial?




Have another Seiko and Alba which are blue dial...Cheers


----------



## Wokei

Seiko 100m Diver...originally came with stainless steel bands but changed to black leather with white and red stitching....


----------



## Podster

Reactor's promo clip showing how tuff they are. They also open a band up on one and attach it between a water ski rope and pull a skier with it. I'm not sure how good of time it's going to keep but I can tell build quality is over the top


----------



## Wokei

[VIDEO] http://youtu.be/ekDR_v6gVQA[/VIDEO]​
Check this out...extreme


----------



## moedawg140

The supreme ultimate of stress tests:
  

  
  
 For your frozen consideration (additional frozen test):
  

  
  
 My King of G-Shock is probably my (and the) G-Shock that could take the most abuse..._probably_:


----------



## Podster

Yes, a lot of great clips at this link. They have the Shotgun clip, the Bull Shark clip and the DNA clip pretty much says how they are designed and built to take punishment! I think I'm going to be very happy with this purchase.


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140...Me have the Orange  of G-Shock too..cheers


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> @moedawg140...Me have the Orange  of G-Shock too..cheers


 
  
 Nice!  It seems like not a lot of people on this thread own or like G-Shocks, so it's refreshing that you have a G-Shock, and an Orange King as well!  I have only found one Orange King in my country (U.S.) and I snagged it immediately!  They are still going for a lot of money because they haven't made a lot of the Orange color.


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Nice!  It seems like not a lot of people on this thread own or like G-Shocks, so it's refreshing that you have a G-Shock, and an Orange King as well!  I have only found one Orange King in my country (U.S.) and I snagged it immediately!  They are still going for a lot of money because they haven't made a lot of the Orange color.


 
 I don't know Moe (no pun intended), maybe there are more "G" Shock lovers who just don't speak up enough
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I look at the love for "G" Shock like Porta-Pro love


----------



## indieman

moedawg140 said:


> Nice!  It seems like not a lot of people on this thread own or like G-Shocks, so it's refreshing that you have a G-Shock, and an Orange King as well!  I have only found one Orange King in my country (U.S.) and I snagged it immediately!  They are still going for a lot of money because they haven't made a lot of the Orange color.



I'm surprised I don't own more of them lol.
Just one 
I've been meaning to post a pic of it...


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> I don't know Moe (no pun intended), maybe there are more "G" Shock lovers who just don't speak up enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Maybe, but I can count on my hands the number of times other people have spoken up (or repped) G-Shocks on this thread since I've first posted.
  
 As for Porta-Pro love...sure, that's your opinion.  But there are G-Shocks that are going for thousands of dollars, and there are zero G-Shocks (or Baby-G's) on the market that costs as low as the Porta-Pro.


----------



## Wokei

​
Me love  Orange


----------



## Wokei

Casio G-Shock will be always be special to me bcuz it was my first watch bought during my high school days from  money earned doing part time jobs after school....pretty old now..Haha


----------



## indieman

wokei said:


> ​
> Me love  Orange



Neg green display wow that's cool!


----------



## moedawg140

indieman said:


> Neg green display wow that's cool!




It's green when the light function is emitted/turned on - other than that it is a regular negative display.


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> It's green when the light function is emitted/turned on - other than that is is a regular negative display.




Took the shot right after pressing the light function...but the coolest feature of this watch is the auto light function when in the dark when you raised your hand at 45° ...amazing

Edited..SOLAR POWER...forgot about that...


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Took the shot right after pressing the light function...but the coolest feature of this watch is the auto light function when in the dark when you raised your hand at 45° ...amazing


 
  
 Yes, and it's solar as well, so you don't have to worry about the auto light wearing down your battery because it gets charged automatically when exposed to light.


----------



## indieman

wokei said:


> Took the shot right after pressing the light function...but the coolest feature of this watch is the auto light function when in the dark when you raised your hand at 45° ...amazing
> 
> Edited..SOLAR POWER...forgot about that...



Nice. I think my pathfinder has the auto light feature. I'll check after I get off work :3


----------



## PalJoey

Following the popular and destructive internet "will it blend?" meme, here is the just punishment meted out to fake G-Shocks.


----------



## indieman

paljoey said:


> Following the popular and destructive internet "will it blend?" meme, here is the just punishment meted out to fake G-Shocks.



That was awesome.
Wonder how real gshock would last?


----------



## howdy

I've had my G-Shock going on 10 years and works great still. This gets dunked in oil all the time being a Machinist and takes a beating.


----------



## PalJoey

indieman said:


> That was awesome.
> Wonder how real gshock would last?


 
 The original "Will it blend?" site: http://www.willitblend.com/


----------



## indieman

paljoey said:


> The original "Will it blend?" site: http://www.willitblend.com/



Nice!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## musikaladin

mr rick said:


>


 
  
 ...beautiful dial!


----------



## Podster

musikaladin said:


> ...beautiful dial!


 
 I deed and with both 12 and 24 hour on it you get an 09'er which I love because that was my old race team
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Another great looking watch Mr. Rick


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Maybe, but I can count on my hands the number of times other people have spoken up (or repped) G-Shocks on this thread since I've first posted.
> 
> As for Porta-Pro love...sure, that's your opinion.  But there are G-Shocks that are going for thousands of dollars, and there are zero G-Shocks (or Baby-G's) on the market that costs as low as the Porta-Pro.


 
 Well I was going more for the fact that I think a lot of lovers of each of these just don't post as much for fear they may get ripped a little but like you said it just my opinion and I'm not knocking either. I happen to think both are great at what they do


----------



## Wokei

Citizen Ecozilla Stainless Steel


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Citizen Ecozilla Stainless Steel


 
 Hmm, just saw my last post in the Labs eh you dirty dawg
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I have my NX2 on the way and now you just coaxing me into one of these killer Eco-Zilla's (You know I have a page marked for one already right?) You're just evil man


----------



## Wokei

Don't know what you mean..?Podster


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Don't know what you mean..?@Podster


 
 Oh, gonna pull Rodney out on me eh, you just graduated to Dr. Evil status 4 that


----------



## Wokei

Nautica Automatic with Miyota movement


----------



## Podster

Nice, is that a rose gold case? Like the leather band, I really liked that leather strap on your SS Eco-Zilla


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

Neat looking Bulova Rick, the jeweler I just got my Reactor from also carries Bulova. Looked like some nice ones in his case however I spent most of my time picking out my sons Seiko and the Reactor but I'm sure I'll be returning!


----------



## JamieMcC

mr rick said:


>


 
  
 Nice I have always been drawn to the Magrette brand, perhaps I suspect to have being fortunate to spend five years living and working in New Zealand myself. The current version of the Moana Pacific Professional has been tempting me for a while now and have yet to make my mind up between the black PVD or steel and grey versions.
 Then at a similar price point if a little less I do like the Steinhart divers the ETA movment is draw but am not to sure about them being a little to much in the homage heritage department for me if that makes any sense. Still both are smart looking watch's.


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Nice, is that a rose gold case? Like the leather band, I really liked that leather strap on your SS Eco-Zilla




No ..its stainless steel ....guess the lighting did something to the colour ....pm me if you want the link to get the leather strap...me like helping you spend $$$$$$$


----------



## Podster

Yes, yes you do


----------



## musicman59

The new addition to my collection. It took me 6 years but finally got it!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

musicman59 said:


> The new addition to my collection. It took me 6 years but finally got it!


 
  
 Congrats and nice Bentley GMT!
  
 It's funny you should post a long awaited Breitling multi-timezone watch today.  I've been searching for a pristine Chronomat Longitude since 2005.  I find and bought one today.  What are the odds.
  
 Anyway, congrats again and wear it in the best of health!


----------



## Wokei

@musicman59 ....classy looking watch
  
@bigfatpaulie ....congrats on your new purchase .....pics please ....


----------



## bigfatpaulie

wokei said:


>


 
  
 Thanks.  I don't have it yet, should be shipping Monday, but I will when it arrives.


----------



## Davey Wonder

Such a funny thread to find here on head-fi. However, I do love watches. Here's our collection. The Rolex is my daily wearer now and the Omega is my husband's. We've got a few more laying around, including a Luminox diver and an Omega Speedmaster Reduced, which is in for repairs. Enjoy!


----------



## Wokei

Davey Wonder.....very nice collection 

Welcome


----------



## Veekeren

I was a bit surprised to find a watch thread over here. Just until recently I was very much into collecting watches, buying and selling second hand, keeping the watches I really liked. I came to a point though that I found I had owned everything that I liked (and was somewhat affordable for my wallet). When only watches of 3-5k euro really got my attention I made the decision to keep one expensive watch, some cheaper ones and sell the rest. For now I've found a new fascination and way to spend my money in headfi 
  
 My current collection of watches consists of three beauties:
  
 First, for me the most beautiful watch my wallet was willing to buy. An Omega Speedmaster Broad Arrow:
  
 http://www.luxurytyme.com/articles/baonbox.jpg
  
 A bit cheaper, but also seen less often. A Rado Original Diver:
  
 http://www.ashford.com/images/catalog/rado/ashford/R12639023_FXA.jpg
  
 And the last one, a Casio Gshock GA110RG I have gotten for my birthday:
  
 http://www.g-shock.eu/global/images/lineup/zoom/GA-110RG-1AER.jpg
  
  
 ***
  
 Okay, been trying to find out why I can't post pictures. Seems like I can't do that because I am new on this forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Can't offer you more than some links to pictures...


----------



## Wokei

Veekeren FTFY...welcome


----------



## Veekeren

Thanks Wokei


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## liamstrain

I like that one, Mr. Rick. Very clean and solid looking case. Almost like some of the older Bell & Ross instrument dial types.


----------



## Mr Rick

liamstrain said:


> I like that one, Mr. Rick. Very clean and solid looking case. Almost like some of the older Bell & Ross instrument dial types.


 
  
 One of my favorites. Very easy to read the time. Important when you get to be my age. LOL


----------



## moedawg140

mr rick said:


>




I really like the carbon fiber band with red stitching on this one. Simply divine!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## shane55

^^ reminds me of the Blancpain 50 Fathoms. Very handsome. One of my favorites in the CW line.


----------



## Veekeren

mr rick said:


>


 
  
 Is that an Isofrane strap? I still have one somewhere, very comfortable an nice, but for a while a have been without a suitable watch to keep it company


----------



## drunkncrunkpunk

Chinese replica of Louis Vuitton Tambour  + Longines Opposition + Certina DS Podium


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


>


 
 What is the CIRCA on this Heuer Mr.Rick? When did it become TAG/Heuer?


----------



## Mr Rick

podster said:


> What is the CIRCA on this Heuer Mr.Rick? When did it become TAG/Heuer?


 
 Watch is circa 1972. 
  
 Heuer was purchased by TAG in 1985.


----------



## Phishin Phool

FWIW I wear a Tissot T-Touch watch with a stainless steel band.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

podster said:


> What is the CIRCA on this Heuer Mr.Rick? When did it become TAG/Heuer?


 
  
 I'm no Heuer expert but I think that's an Autavia 1163 - this one, if I'm right is an "Orange Boy" a pretty rare variant of the Siffert Autavia (named after the F1 driver Joe Siffert) has has a Heuer Cal 12 putting it in the early 1970's.
  
 Heuer became TAG Heuer in 1985.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

mr rick said:


> Watch is circa 1972.
> 
> Heuer was purchased by TAG in 1985.


 
  
 Haha! You beat me to it!!


----------



## Phishin Phool

Had a TAG Heuer watch I used for diving when I was in the Army - loved that watch . Gave it to my dad after I got out of the service.


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


> Watch is circa 1972.
> 
> Heuer was purchased by TAG in 1985.


 
 THX Rick, guess I bought my 1987 Formula 1 two years into the TAG operated company. So my jeweler tells me that both TAG and Breitling get their movements from Hamilton, you or Paulie know if there is validity in that statement? The first watch my father ever gave me CIRCA 1967 was a Hamilton


----------



## Podster

phishin phool said:


> FWIW I wear a Tissot T-Touch watch with a stainless steel band.


 
 Nice T-Touch Phishin


----------



## Szadzik

phishin phool said:


> FWIW I wear a Tissot T-Touch watch with a stainless steel band.


 
  
 I have a T-Touch Expert, nice watch. I got mine in Titanium to make it lighter.


----------



## Mr Rick

podster said:


> THX Rick, guess I bought my 1987 Formula 1 two years into the TAG operated company. So my jeweler tells me that both TAG and Breitling get their movements from Hamilton, you or Paulie know if there is validity in that statement? The first watch my father ever gave me CIRCA 1967 was a Hamilton


 
 Here is a great article about TAG Heuer movements and movements in general.
  
 http://www.calibre11.com/tag-heuer-movements/


----------



## musicman59

I just got this for my lovely wife! It is the Cartier Santos Ronde. I have the man's version of it in my collection.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

podster said:


> THX Rick, guess I bought my 1987 Formula 1 two years into the TAG operated company. So my jeweler tells me that both TAG and Breitling get their movements from Hamilton, you or Paulie know if there is validity in that statement? The first watch my father ever gave me CIRCA 1967 was a Hamilton


 
  
 I think your jeweler is a little miss-guided.  The actual story that he heard and then played broken telephone is this; in mid 60's Breitling, Hamilton and Heuer partnered to create the greatest thing the watch world had ever seen - the Automatic Chronograph (woah!)  It was a bit like the space race in the watch world, Zenith partnered with Seiko to do the same and both companies where working in secret on similar projects.
  
 Breitling, Hamilton and Heuer showed their new line of Auto-Chronos in 1969: The Carrera, Monaco and Autavia (I told you Rick's was special!) all powered by the Caliber 11 (which later became the Cal 12 like in Rick's).
  
 I don't know the full details of exactly what happened at the time between the 3 companies or who made what for who but there was likely a lot of mixing and matching _at the time_.  Having said that, Hamilton today is owned by the Swatch Group, TAG by LVMH and Breitling is privately owned meaning that any non-in-house calibers would be fairly obvious between the three like a base ebauche of a 7750 (VS something like Breguet and Lemania in a Transatlantic, for example).
  
 Again, I'm not a big TAG/Heuer guy so I don't know a lot of their history or much about their current line (nothing against them, they just don't sing to me as much as other brands).  I'm just guess based on what I recall what I've read over the years...


----------



## Podster

Thank you Paul, I know you are very well read on hourology and always give a good account/explanation. I appreciate your knowledge, it helps me greatly at understanding this hobby as well


----------



## Wokei




----------



## Podster

wokei said:


>


 
 Nice looking Citi-Auto Wokei


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


> Here is a great article about TAG Heuer movements and movements in general.
> 
> http://www.calibre11.com/tag-heuer-movements/


 
 Appreciate the article Rick, if I would do a little research myself I would not have to bug you and Paul as much


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## AxelCloris

I'm curious, Mr Rick, have you picked out which pieces you'll be wearing to CanJam yet?


----------



## Podster

axelcloris said:


> I'm curious, Mr Rick, have you picked out which pieces you'll be wearing to CanJam yet?


 
 I just want to know how many knives he'll be packing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gorgeous Bernhardt Rick


----------



## Mr Rick

axelcloris said:


> I'm curious, Mr Rick, have you picked out which pieces you'll be wearing to CanJam yet?


 
  
 I'll probably wear whatever happens to be in the rotation that day.


----------



## Mr Rick

podster said:


> I just want to know how many knives he'll be packing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Did I mention I have a knife collection??


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


> Did I mention I have a knife collection??


 
 I have been so impressed with your watch collection I perused your profile once only to discover you love for other fine/neat things like Ham Radio's, Photography and vintage camera's (I sure hope you don't tell me you have like 6 Leica M3's and several classic Hasselblad 120's)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm beginning to wonder now if you have more watch's than knives
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you tell me you own more vintage camera's than watch's I'm going to freak


----------



## Mr Rick

podster said:


> I have been so impressed with your watch collection I perused your profile once only to discover you love for other fine/neat things like Ham Radio's, Photography and vintage camera's (I sure hope you don't tell me you have like 6 Leica M3's and several classic Hasselblad 120's)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 OK, I won't tell you. LOL


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


> OK, I won't tell you. LOL


 
 Man, a close call. I was thinking after you told me that you would say you had 3 or 4 of Carl's lenses for each camera
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheerio


----------



## Mr Rick

podster said:


> Man, a close call. I was thinking after you told me that you would say you had 3 or 4 of Carl's lenses for each camera
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 https://www.flickr.com/photos/n6nkn/sets/72057594126539461/


----------



## Podster

OMG! I just thought your watch collection was nice, I have a new hero
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I scanned all those beauties on page one thinking surely he must have at least one old Brownie and sure enough page two gave it up and the sweet Ansco Shur-Flash
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awesome, awesome collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I see a lot of sweet Ikon's, you do like the Euro Manu's. Thought I might see a Yashica, I'm kind of partial to the 124G. Excellent pieces Rick.


----------



## Mr Rick

podster said:


> OMG! I just thought your watch collection was nice, I have a new hero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks. No Yashica. Just a bunch of oldies I've picked up along the way. I really need to go back and re-photograph the lot as my 'still life' skills have improved.


----------



## shane55

mr rick said:


> Did I mention I have a knife collection??


 
  
 Of course you do... you're a Head-Fi'er.


----------



## Podster

shane55 said:


> Of course you do... you're a Head-Fi'er.


 
 Not even going to go there with him Shane, this is probably my whole Ca-Nif collection in one photo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wait; wait, I did get one new knife this year


----------



## moedawg140

I don't own any collectable knives, wonder what that makes me? (Rhetorical question). I do own several nunchakus (foam/plastic, wooden and steel) for when I learned how to use them while practicing Taekwondo.


----------



## shane55

Knives, pens, watches, flashlights... audio gadgets.
 Some have cars.
 Finery of all types.
 Much of it seems to go together. Just look at all the 'specialty' forums there are on this site.
 Several here are of that personality type... where just one will not do.


----------



## indieman

podster said:


> Neat looking Bulova Rick, the jeweler I just got my Reactor from also carries Bulova. Looked like some nice ones in his case however I spent most of my time picking out my sons Seiko and the Reactor but I'm sure I'll be returning!


 

 How are the Reactor watches? I've been seeing many of them since arriving at Maui...
  
 Ok I finally took a watch photo today. Weather was stormy so it's not a great pic...


----------



## Wokei

Nice one indieman.......having a ball of time in Maui


----------



## indieman

wokei said:


> Nice one @indieman.......having a ball of time in Maui


 

 It's pretty mind blowing man. I've never experienced anything like it (I grew up in a very dry, flat country area). It's great and lots of cool watches here too


----------



## indieman

Also brought my beater watch (dw9052) g-shock along for the trip. Since the seiko is still the "new toy" I'm very protective of it and haven't taken it into the water (even though it's a diving watch lol). So I've been using the g-shock for swimming/snorkeling etc. I just have to mention how pleased I am with this model. It's comfortable to wear and the display is extremely clear underwater even without using the light. I'll try to take an action shot of it tomorrow. But overall it's a superb watch!


----------



## liamstrain

mr rick said:


> OK, I won't tell you. LOL


 
  
 Hah! Nice. I just off-loaded a lot of my older cameras - I was finding I just wasn't getting a chance to use them. But I still kept a handfull. 
  
 I'm probably going to be pairing down my pocketknife collection too. But we'll see. 
  
 Glad to see others with the same appreciation for these things.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

indieman said:


> How are the Reactor watches? I've been seeing many of them since arriving at Maui...
> 
> Ok I finally took a watch photo today. Weather was stormy so it's not a great pic...


 
 Man I'm digging those NATO bands on those things
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So the Reactors as far as I know and have read are Miyota movements in what they are touting as an impervious case. I think they are thinking Adamantium but as my mom always told me as a kid I could break a ball-pein hammer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I can validate them in about 3 years from now after I've had 36 months to beat the living daylights of of this Gamma SS


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


>


 
 Love, love that band Rick (not to mention a smooth watch with 09'er on it) but my new task for you is post your ugliest watch which I'm sure is going to be extremely hard to do


----------



## Mr Rick

podster said:


> Love, love that band Rick (not to mention a smooth watch with 09'er on it) but my new task for you is post your ugliest watch which I'm sure is going to be extremely hard to do


 
 Probably this one, although as a ham radio operator it has special significance to me, it has little appeal to others.


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


> Probably this one, although as a ham radio operator it has special significance to me, it has little appeal to others.


 
 I love that look man, that watch goes perfect with just about any color pair of Khaki's I own!


----------



## Wokei

Mr Rick....there is no single watch that you have posted that dont look good :rolleyes:


----------



## Wokei




----------



## Podster

wokei said:


>


 
 So is this Rose Gold or the lighting again? Neat dual timer


----------



## Wokei

This be rose gold ...


----------



## OddE

mr rick said:


> (...) although as a ham radio operator (...)




-Hm, they are everywhere! (LB1LF here - well, at present it is GM/LB1LF/MM...)


----------



## Mr Rick

odde said:


> -Hm, they are everywhere! (LB1LF here - well, at present it is GM/LB1LF/MM...)


 
 Greetings.................N6NKN


----------



## immtbiker

Mr. Rick, musicman59 and moedawg140...
  
 Please make sure to look me up and introduce yourselves in SoCal.


----------



## immtbiker

Entry fee to the club:


----------



## moedawg140

immtbiker said:


> Mr. Rick, musicman59 and moedawg140...
> 
> Please make sure to look me up and introduce yourselves in SoCal.




Looking you up and introducing ourselves in SoCal - are you referring to introducing ourselves when we attend So Cal CanJam in a fortnight? 

As for entry fee to the club, I do not own any collectible knives - would a steel nunchaku suffice? :normal_smile :


----------



## SpudHarris

I'm in!!


----------



## AxelCloris

My daily carries. Nothing special but I love them both.


----------



## immtbiker

moedawg140 said:


> Looking you up and introducing ourselves in SoCal - are you referring to introducing ourselves when we attend So Cal CanJam in a fortnight?


 
  
 Yes…You are correct, sir!


----------



## moedawg140

immtbiker said:


> Yes…You are correct, sir!




Thank you for the clarification, I appreciate it. 

I will make sure to introduce myself if I see you. Make sure to do the same if you recognize me first. Shouldn't be very difficult to find me. 

See you then!


----------



## Mr Rick

immtbiker said:


> Mr. Rick, musicman59 and moedawg140...
> 
> Please make sure to look me up and introduce yourselves in SoCal.


 
  
 I'll be the big guy in the Hawaiian shirt.  ( Just like probably a hundred other guys. LOL )


----------



## indieman

Here's a screen grab from a gopro cam I was using while snorkeling today. Not a super sharp still but you get the idea. Perfect watch for this kind of activity! I want a new g-shock now with solar and atomic


----------



## shane55

axelcloris said:


> My daily carries. Nothing special but I love them both.


 
  
 Nothing special?
 Kershaw rocks!


----------



## liamstrain

shane55 said:


> Nothing special?
> Kershaw rocks!


 
 Indeed. They represent a great value, and that's worth celebrating. Even with all the collectible ones I own, I have more than a few Kershaw's that make it into daily use.


----------



## moedawg140

indieman said:


> Here's a screen grab from a gopro cam I was using while snorkeling today. Not a super sharp still but you get the idea. Perfect watch for this kind of activity! I want a new g-shock now with solar and atomic




Nice action shot! Regarding the next G-Shock you want that has solar and atomic (Multi Band 6) capabilities, is there a color, style and budget you are thinking about? I have a few in mind that may be a great addition, but would be nice to find out more pertaining to what you would really like to get. :normal_smile :


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## AxelCloris

mr rick said:


> I'll be the big guy in the Hawaiian shirt.  ( Just like probably a hundred other guys. LOL )


 
  
 So look for the Tyll that doesn't look like Tyll, got it!


----------



## indieman

moedawg140 said:


> Nice action shot! Regarding the next G-Shock you want that has solar and atomic (Multi Band 6) capabilities, is there a color, style and budget you are thinking about? I have a few in mind that may be a great addition, but would be nice to find out more pertaining to what you would really like to get.


 

 Thanks Moe!
 I'm leaning towards an analog/digi combo... a splash of color but not too wild... something you could wear almost anywhere


----------



## moedawg140

indieman said:


> Thanks Moe!
> I'm leaning towards an analog/digi combo... a splash of color but not too wild... something you could wear almost anywhere




I'll take a look when I get home from Vegas later today for some solar/analog/Multi Band 6 watches (not too many in that combo) but I'll find some! :normal_smile :


----------



## indieman

moedawg140 said:


> I'll take a look when I get home from Vegas later today for some solar/analog/Multi Band 6 watches (not too many in that combo) but I'll find some!


 

 Yes I didn't realize there were so few! Wonder if it would be better to look at the protrek range instead? They have some pretty cool ones


----------



## moedawg140

indieman said:


> Yes I didn't realize there were so few! Wonder if it would be better to look at the protrek range instead? They have some pretty cool ones




There are a lot of them in total, not a lot of them currently being sold (for instance, in brick and mortar stores). Oh yeah, and what's your budget? I don't want to recommend something that costs a whole lot of money if it may be outside of your budget.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

_"That's not a knife. THIS is a knife!"_
  
  

  
 My latest.


----------



## Mr Rick

bigfatpaulie said:


> _"That's not a knife. THIS is a knife!"_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Close, but no cigar. LOL


----------



## Podster

Cracking me up gents, nice watch Paul


----------



## JamieMcC

bigfatpaulie said:


> _"That's not a knife. THIS is a knife!"_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice Paul  I particularly like the link strap


----------



## liamstrain

I see you've played knifey spooney before...


----------



## Wokei

Me Citizen Ana-Digi Eco Drive JR4045 with me coffee spoon :rolleyes:


----------



## indieman

moedawg140 said:


> There are a lot of them in total, not a lot of them currently being sold (for instance, in brick and mortar stores). Oh yeah, and what's your budget? I don't want to recommend something that costs a whole lot of money if it may be outside of your budget.


 
  
 Probably wouldn't want to spend over $150 USD... and I'm not completely ruling out any non-analog pieces either...
 For instance I'm really digging this piece:

  


wokei said:


> Me Citizen Ana-Digi Eco Drive JR4045 with me coffee spoon


 
 We should start a high end coffee spoons thread lol
 JK!


----------



## Wokei

indieman...holiday in Maui did wonder for you...cheerful mood...you like me spoon huh


----------



## gelocks

Well... I'm trying to score another Steinhart and a Ball watch... I think these might be my "final" buys this year as I think I mostly have the styles and looks I want... Maybe will look into a cool not too expensive gray dial watch later...


----------



## moedawg140

indieman said:


> Probably wouldn't want to spend over $150 USD... and I'm not completely ruling out any non-analog pieces either...
> For instance I'm really digging this piece:
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have the exact same model, but in neon/bright lime green (you can currently purchase here).  I wore it when I was in Vegas these past few days (*GWX-8900C-3*):

  

  
 and also wore the limited edition Louie Vito (pro snowboarder) G-Shock:

  
 You can get the electric blue Solar and Multi Band 6 watch you posted - the *GWX-8900D-2* can currently be purchased here.
  
  
 Other options that may be enticing for under $150:
  
*GW2310FB-1*, (Solar and Multi Band 6, it can currently be purchased here):

  
  
 Here's a little older model (I really want it - I'll probably wind up getting it at some point).  You can currently purchase the Solar and Multi Band 6 *GWX8900B-7* here:

  
  
 Another one - you can currently purchase this classic looking watch (*GWX5600C-4*, Solar and Multi Band 6) here:

  
  
 Here's an Analog, Solar and Multi Band 6 one, the *AWGM100B-1A* can currently be purchased here:

  
  
 White and Black version, (*AWGM100GW-7A*), can currently be purchased here:

  
  
 Blue version, difficult color to obtain as well, the *AWGM100NV-2A* can currently be purchased here:

 You can currently check out a gallery of the AWG-100 and AWG-M100 series, here.  
  
 Here's a Solar and Multi Band 6, nice classic design - the *GW6900F-7* can currently be purchased here:

  
  
 Here's a difficult to find one, you can currently purchase the Analog, Solar and Multi Band 6 *AWGM510BB-1A*, here:

  
  
 Oh...pertaining to the PRO TREK series that were mentioned, here are the newest ones:

  
 another photo:

  
 You can currently purchase the Black and Blue *PRW-3500Y-1D* PRO TREK, here.
 You can currently purchase the Black and Silver *PRW-3500-1* PRO TREK, here.
 You can currently purchase the Orange and Black *PRW-3500Y-4A* PRO TREK, here.
  
  
  
 Hopefully one or more of these watches will be something that you (and others) may want to look into purchasing.


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140..Casio Supremus in da house...really helpful man...cheers


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

Another beauty Rick

Nice looking Citizen Wokei

Sweet array of G's Indie


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Another beauty Rick
> 
> Nice looking Citizen Wokei
> 
> Sweet array of G's Indie


 
  
 "Sweet array of G's Indie"?


----------



## Wokei




----------



## Podster

Sorry Moe, scanned to fast on my iPhone☺
Let me re-do it "nice Array of G's Moe"


----------



## moedawg140

No worries. :normal_smile :


----------



## indieman

moedawg140 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Those look really nice thanks!
 Currently the blue one I posted and the AWGM100GW-7A are my favs 
 Those protreks look so sexy... too bad they're so pricey >.<


----------



## moedawg140

indieman said:


> Those look really nice thanks!
> Currently the blue one I posted and the AWGM100GW-7A are my favs
> Those protreks look so sexy... too bad they're so pricey >.<


 
  
 Happy to help!  
  
 Both of the watches you mentioned are snazzy, not to mention are accurate +/- _*one second*_.
  
 You can find a bunch of new PRO TREK watches on fleabay for under $150, but they may not be the 3 newest ones that I posted (haven't found the 3 < $150 with a "Buy It Now" option).


----------



## indieman

moedawg140 said:


> Happy to help!
> 
> Both of the watches you mentioned are snazzy, not to mention are accurate +/- _*one second*_.
> 
> You can find a bunch of new PRO TREK watches on fleabay for under $150, but they may not be the 3 newest ones that I posted (haven't found the 3 < $150 with a "Buy It Now" option).


 

 Awesome! I usually shop amazon although I know ebay is just as safe lol. Guess it's just habit


----------



## moedawg140

indieman said:


> Awesome! I usually shop amazon although I know ebay is just as safe lol. Guess it's just habit




I shop via Amazon for goods as well, but find that fleabay has a much broader selection of G-Shocks with sometimes less than brick-and-mortar store pricing as well. 

Regarding fleabay safety, I take a look at the seller's feedback and purchase accordingly, but even if something was to happen, PayPal will refund you - so that is definitely a major plus regarding purchasing items via the collaboration of fleabay and PayPal.


----------



## David1961

I recently got a Jaeger LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin 1348420, so I thought I'd post some photos.
  



  
 Not only do I find it to be very nice looking, but it's extremely comfortable.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


>


 
 Man Rick, your watch collection is like a beauty pageant in Texas. Not one dog in the bunch


----------



## Podster

david1961 said:


> I recently got a Jaeger LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin 1348420, so I thought I'd post some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Out of my league but very nice never the less


----------



## gelocks

david1961 said:


> I recently got a Jaeger LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin 1348420, so I thought I'd post some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> Not only do I find it to be very nice looking, but it's extremely comfortable.


 
  
 I love simplistic dials like that one!!
 Very good looking!


----------



## David1961

podster said:


> Out of my league but very nice never the less




It isn't a new watch, it's a year old and I got it 3 days ago, so I got it for quite a bit less than what they are new, however it's in pristine condition and looks brand new.
My favourite looking JLC is the Master Ultra Thin Jubilee Platinum, but I'm still very happy with this 1348420, and I can't believe how comfortable it is.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

david1961 said:


> I recently got a Jaeger LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin 1348420, so I thought I'd post some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Very nice!  I used to have the exact watch!  It's an absolute dream to wear, indeed.  The cal. 849 is a remarkable machine.  I also have a Vacheron Constantin Ultra-Fine 1955 which has the same ebauche but modified.  It's a joy to wind.  
  
 One of my current JLC's says hello!
  

  
 Wear it in the best of health and for many years to come!


----------



## David1961

That JLC of your's also looks very nice bigfatpaulie, congrats.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

david1961 said:


> That JLC of your's also looks very nice bigfatpaulie, congrats.


 
  
 Thanks - it's an original 1958 Geophysic.  It has been with me for over 15 years.


----------



## gelocks

My two new acquisitions... (pics are not mine)
  

 A weirdo Beijing Watch Company watch! Bought because of, well, white dial + blue hands and because it was different that all I've seen out there. 
  
 Case: 40mm (approx)
 Strap: "Genuine" leather with double deployant (will probably use a mesh strap)
 Movement: BF171 automatic mechanical
  
 The dial...
  
 - Small date window at 6
 - Bigger Independent second sub dial at 5
 - Bigger independent hour sub dial at 3
 - The entire watch dial for bigger independent minute
 - Independent retrograde 24-hour hand at 9 - can be used as a second time zone
 - Domed sapphire crystal
 - Display back
  

  

  
 Did I mentioned that I love Steinhart watches!?!?!? LOL 
  
 I'm still trying to add a Ball watch to the collection... let's see how it goes...


----------



## AxelCloris

That Steinhart is stunning. Very nice choice!


----------



## Podster

axelcloris said:


> That Steinhart is stunning. Very nice choice!




I concur, love the Steihart


----------



## gelocks

Yeah, I had seen their "normal" Marine and thought: "Meh, it's Ok but not for me at the moment..."
  
 http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/MARINE-CHRONOMETER-44-Roman,792.html
  
 But this special edition Blue one... man, HAD TO HAVE IT!!!!
  
  
 Thanks.


----------



## immtbiker

gelocks said:


>


 
  
 What is in the upper left of your case? Is it some sort of emblem or token that Steinhart gives you? Like Rolex gives you an Anchor with their Submariner.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## gelocks

That's an additional engraved case-back.
 The name for this edition is "Terra-Incognita" I believe. I think it was exclusive to Russian forums or something like that.
  
 http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/Terra-Incognita-Limited-Edition,569.html


----------



## Podster

gelocks said:


> That's an additional engraved case-back.
> The name for this edition is "Terra-Incognita" I believe. I think it was exclusive to Russian forums or something like that.
> 
> http://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/Terra-Incognita-Limited-Edition,569.html


 
 That's awesome, love the blue hand Marine as well but I guess I already said that
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Yet another good looking CW Rick


----------



## gelocks

I also got another G-Shock to add to the collection. The Watch U Seek For Sale forums are dangerous!!!!!
  

  
 I definitely need to add a Chris Ward to my collection!!! (Will probably need to buy another cheapo watch winder as well...)


----------



## moedawg140

gelocks said:


> I also got another G-Shock to add to the collection. The Watch U Seek For Sale forums are dangerous!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice, you picked up the limited edition "Men In Navy" Mudman.  I have the Rangeman equivalent:

  
 I still do not own the asymmetrically-designed Mudman, but probably will add one at some point.
  
 If I was to get one, I do like this one the best so far, the new "Men In Red" limited edition Mudman:

  
 Enjoy your feature-packed watch!


----------



## gelocks

moedawg140 said:


> Nice, you picked up the limited edition "Men In Navy" Mudman.  I have the Rangeman equivalent:
> 
> I still do not own the asymmetrically-designed Mudman, but probably will add one at some point.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ooohhh I like it in red as well!!!! LOL!
  
 This will be my third G-shock. Really like all of them, they feel good, are pretty accurate and I don't have to "baby" them as much! 
 Nevermind that they keep excellent time like a good watch should!


----------



## Ben Dover

Here's one of my daily drivers.


----------



## moedawg140

gelocks said:


> Ooohhh I like it in red as well!!!! LOL!
> 
> This will be my third G-shock. Really like all of them, they feel good, are pretty accurate and I don't have to "baby" them as much!
> Nevermind that they keep excellent time like a good watch should!


 
  
 The regular G-Shocks are pretty accurate, but do lose some seconds every several months or so.  
  
 Once you purchase a G-Shock that utilizes Multi Band 6, the watch will not be pretty accurate - it will be _very_ accurate, as it is in full sync with one of the 6 atomic clocks in the world.
  
 Also, the Bluetooth G-Shocks can fully sync with your iPhone or Samsung's time, so the Bluetooth G-Shock is as accurate as your smartphone's time.


----------



## sharkz

ben dover said:


> Here's one of my daily drivers.


 
 Sorry for quoting the picture, but I'm fine with looking at it multiple times. I love these and wish I could still find them new. I think I am going to wind up going with a Planet Ocean as something reasonably similar when I get a watch for my wedding in a few months.


----------



## Ben Dover

sharkz said:


> Sorry for quoting the picture, but I'm fine with looking at it multiple times. I love these and wish I could still find them new. I think I am going to wind up going with a Planet Ocean as something reasonably similar when I get a watch for my wedding in a few months.


 
 Even used is fine if you can find the right seller. Easily one of my favorites. I unloaded several other watches once I found myself reaching for this one more than any of the others.
  
 Planet Ocean is a great alternative IMO.


----------



## Zojokkeli

I had set my heart on a Speedmaster, but ever since getting the Seiko diver I've been drooling over a Seamaster. Maybe I'll get rid of both my Seikos and go for the Seamaster. Then a G-Shock might make for a nice travel watch I wouldn't have to worry too much about.. Agh, this is turning out to be just as bad, if not worse addiction than hi-fi.


----------



## Ben Dover

zojokkeli said:


> I had set my heart on a Speedmaster, but ever since getting the Seiko diver I've been drooling over a Seamaster. Maybe I'll get rid of both my Seikos and go for the Seamaster. Then a G-Shock might make for a nice travel watch I wouldn't have to worry too much about.. Agh, this is turning out to be just as bad, if not worse addiction than hi-fi.


 
 Tell me about it. All my watch winders are driving my woman nuts.
  
 If you don't know already know about this one, it's a great addition for a collection because of the history behind it and what it means for the watch making industry.
  
 http://store.swatch.com/sutb400-sistem-black.html?utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_campaign=Shopping+-+PLA&gclid=CKW844SIsMQCFc6TfgodT3wAMQ
  
 Super affordable and you won't care about dinging it up.


----------



## sharkz

That's something else I am going to have to buy, a watch winder. Right now I only have two automatics, so I basically wind up resetting my Orient Mako every Monday morning, or whenever I wind up wearing it after a 2-3 day break. I'll have to find something that works well, looks nice, and is affordable.


----------



## Ben Dover

This one is pretty good. Never any issues, Japanese Mabuchi motors. Wouldn't put it at my bedside though, it's not 100% silent.
  
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GQFVBKQ/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Podster

ben dover said:


> This one is pretty good. Never any issues, Japanese Mabuchi motors. Wouldn't put it at my bedside though, it's not 100% silent.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GQFVBKQ/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


 
 THX for that link, now the minute I ordered the two watch winder you know what would happen so I'm just going to up the ante right off the bat to cover futures urges
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.amazon.com/Belocia-winder-Japanese-Mabuchi-motor/dp/B00PR92W5A/ref=pd_sbs_watch_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=1NGF0ARE5RB5SKZA94M6


----------



## Ben Dover

Problem with buying winders and having empty slots, you are going to have the urge to fill them everytime you look at it.


----------



## Podster

ben dover said:


> Problem with buying winders and having empty slots, you are going to have the urge to fill them everytime you look at it.


 
 Believe me when I say by the time I order this winder the third auto will be on it's way as well and it will be only one pressure spot/void left to fill


----------



## PalJoey

ben dover said:


> Problem with buying winders and having empty slots, you are going to have the urge to fill them everytime you look at it.


 
 And the problem with that is...?


----------



## Ben Dover

paljoey said:


> And the problem with that is...?


 
 Nothing if your budget matches your taste in time pieces.


----------



## PalJoey

ben dover said:


> Nothing if your budget matches your taste in time pieces.


 
 All you need to afford is a balaclava, a sawn-off shotgun and a reliable getaway car... I've said too much.


----------



## Podster

paljoey said:


> All you need to afford is a balaclava, a sawn-off shotgun and a reliable getaway car... I've said too much.


 
 Or the peaceful route is a 7 digit Swiss bank account
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've just put you on my watch (as in criminal) list PalJoy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## gelocks

moedawg140 said:


> The regular G-Shocks are pretty accurate, but do lose some seconds every several months or so.
> 
> Once you purchase a G-Shock that utilizes Multi Band 6, the watch will not be pretty accurate - it will be _very_ accurate, as it is in full sync with one of the 6 atomic clocks in the world.
> 
> Also, the Bluetooth G-Shocks can fully sync with your iPhone or Samsung's time, so the Bluetooth G-Shock is as accurate as your smartphone's time.


 
  
 Both ones I have are Multi Band... but I live in the Caribbean so... no dice! LOL


----------



## moedawg140

gelocks said:


> Both ones I have are Multi Band... but I live in the Caribbean so... no dice! LOL




The Multi Band atomic clocks don't cover that area unfortunately - yeah it doesn't cover every single location in the world. You can opt for a Bluetooth G-Shock watch and that will basically have the same effect as if you did live in an area that is able to sync via Multi Band 6 since you'll be syncing to the correct smartphone time.


----------



## barid

ben dover said:


> Here's one of my daily drivers.




Have this exact watch ( model/color). Its my daily go-to. Love it.


----------



## AxelCloris

Looks to be a good deal on a pair of Maratac leather watch straps over on Massdrop. A quick search brought up a page selling them for $18 each. Massdrop has a pair for $23.68 shipped to the US. 20mm and 22mm sizes in black or brown calf leather. Thinking I may pick up a pair for my collection.
  
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/maratac-leather-watch-strap


----------



## Podster

axelcloris said:


> Looks to be a good deal on a pair of Maratac leather watch straps over on Massdrop. A quick search brought up a page selling them for $18 each. Massdrop has a pair for $23.68 shipped to the US. 20mm and 22mm sizes in black or brown calf leather. Thinking I may pick up a pair for my collection.
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/maratac-leather-watch-strap


 
 THX for the heads up Axel


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Monoespacio

Great thread. I own a couple of vintage watches.
  
*Baume & Mercier Chronograph Cal. Landeron 248*
  

  

  
  
*Longines Conquest Automatic **Cal. AS19*


----------



## liamstrain

Very nice pieces Monospacio! I used to have a similar Longines, very fine watch that I'm sorry I sold. And that B&M is gorgeous.


----------



## shane55

Monoespacio... reminds me of my Seamaster Bumper. (Sorry about the repost)


----------



## liamstrain

Shane - you never need to apologize for reposting that beauty.


----------



## shane55

And here's my more 'modern' Seamaster. Love it. Great, solid piece of machinery.


----------



## musicman59

shane55 said:


> Monoespacio... reminds me of my Seamaster Bumper. (Sorry about the repost)


 
  
 Here is a picture of mine. This used to be my father's watch and was damaged for long time (he had it on during the car accident that end up killing him) but a watchmaker friend of mine was able to rebuild it with original parts.


----------



## Monoespacio

shane55 said:


> Monoespacio... reminds me of my Seamaster Bumper. (Sorry about the repost)


 

 Wow Shane, that's a beautiful piece. I've been wanting to get my hands around an Omega for quite some time!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

monoespacio said:


> Wow Shane, that's a beautiful piece. I've been wanting to get my hands around an Omega for quite some time!


 
  
 Vintage Omega movements are very special.  I think it's time you pulled the trigger


----------



## shane55

bigfatpaulie said:


> Vintage Omega movements are very special.  I think it's time you pulled the trigger


 
  
 Yup...


----------



## shane55

musicman59 said:


> Here is a picture of mine. This used to be my father's watch and was damaged for long time (he had it on during the car accident that end up killing him) but a watchmaker friend of mine was able to rebuild it with original parts.


 
  
 That watch is special for so many reasons.


----------



## musicman59

shane55 said:


> That watch is special for so many reasons.



Yes it is. That's why I never gave up on it until I was able to get it rebuilt.
Thanks!


----------



## AladdinSane

musicman59 said:


> Yes it is. That's why I never gave up on it until I was able to get it rebuilt.
> Thanks!


 
 Dat's cool and so is the watch.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## bigfatpaulie

mr rick said:


>


 
  
 Wonderful!  How many Autavia's do you have?


----------



## Mr Rick

bigfatpaulie said:


> Wonderful!  How many Autavia's do you have?


 
  
 I have four vintage Heuer Autavias.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

mr rick said:


> I have four vintage Heuer Autavias.


 
  
 Outstanding.  That's quite a group   Wear them in the best of health.


----------



## moedawg140

Hello watch family,

Is anyone contemplating or going to purchase the Apple Watch?


----------



## AxelCloris

No Apple Watch for me. I do have a Pebble Time backed, still debating that one but I snagged an early spot so I'm sitting on it. And I'm also considering the Huawei watch. And today's announcement of the TAG Heuer/Android Wear partnership has me interested as well. Google's reportedly working on a companion app for iOS and I'm liking the design of the Huawei much more than the Apple Watch.


----------



## PalJoey

moedawg140 said:


> Hello watch family,
> 
> Is anyone contemplating or going to purchase the Apple Watch?


 
 There seems to be some concern over battery life in the Apple Watch. Wait a generation or three and it'll be a sorted product.


----------



## Podster

paljoey said:


> There seems to be some concern over battery life in the Apple Watch. Wait a generation or three and it'll be a sorted product.


 
 I'm not so sure about that my 7th Gen. Nano goes dead in less than a day once charged and that is idle with no use


----------



## moedawg140

axelcloris said:


> No Apple Watch for me. I do have a Pebble Time backed, still debating that one but I snagged an early spot so I'm sitting on it. And I'm also considering the Huawei watch. And today's announcement of the TAG Heuer/Android Wear partnership has me interested as well. Google's reportedly working on a companion app for iOS and I'm liking the design of the Huawei much more than the Apple Watch.


 
  
 The Huawei watch looks pretty snazzy.  It looks to be a nice, thick, circular-face watch that is an alternative to anyone not in the iPhone ecosystem.  If it winds up working well with the iPhone, it may be a good alternative for those who own iPhones as well.  I am interested in anything that works seamlessly with my music applications and definitely want robust GPS integration as well.
  
  


paljoey said:


> There seems to be some concern over battery life in the Apple Watch. Wait a generation or three and it'll be a sorted product.


 
  
 I would be purcashing the 42mm watch if I did purchase it, and all of the 'official' tests so far have been on the 38mm watch (42mm is reported to have a longer battery life).  I do not mind charging up the watch daily if need be, as long as I am able to complete my workouts without the battery dying (I will), and I take off all of my watches everyday.  They are already coming out with watch stand chargers, so no worries with regards to battery life at all.
  
  


podster said:


> I'm not so sure about that my 7th Gen. Nano goes dead in less than a day once charged and that is idle with no use


 
  
 That's no good.  I am not sure if a battery replacement would rectify your issue, but I will list it anyways as a solution for you.
  
 Here is a replacement battery for the current price of $2.46 + $0.99 (USD) shipping, from fleabay, here.  
  
 Here are the step-by-step instructions explaining how to change the 7th Generation iPod Nano yourself, from ifixit.com, here.  You can either use your own tools that you own to disassemble the Nano, or you can purchase the same type of tools mentioned under "Required Tools" located at the bottom of the teardown article.
  
 You can also take a look at the YouTube clip (below) of how to disassemble the 7th Generation iPod Nano as well.  The clip explains how to replace the screen, but the similar methods apply to replace the battery.  Here it is:
  

  
 If you do not want to replace the battery yourself, I am sure that any smartphone repair shop/kiosk can replace the battery for you for a nominal fee.  Good luck!


----------



## shane55

moedawg140 said:


> Hello watch family,
> 
> Is anyone contemplating or going to purchase the Apple Watch?


 
  
 Not I.
 Being forced by my company to use an iPhone is more than enough iJunk for me.
 Sorry, I know that was harsh, but I have (obviously) very strong negative opinions about 99% of all the Apple products I've owned... including this 'phone'.
  
 Go ahead and flame away. I know a lot of this iStuff is very popular and loved and I prolly shouldn't be negative, but I couldn't help myself. You asked...


----------



## Podster

THX Moedawg, I do like to tinker with stuff myself but my thumb is almost the size of this Nano


----------



## Wokei




----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> Not I.
> Being forced by my company to use an iPhone is more than enough iJunk for me.
> Sorry, I know that was harsh, but I have (obviously) very strong negative opinions about 99% of all the Apple products I've owned... including this 'phone'.
> 
> Go ahead and flame away. I know a lot of this iStuff is very popular and loved and I prolly shouldn't be negative, but I couldn't help myself. You asked...


 
  
 The flames won't be from me, sir.  I was expecting not everyone to want the watch, so your post does not surprise me in the least.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I will have an open mind and try out the Apple Watch as well as the Huawei Watch before coming to any pre-conceived assumptions or conclusions.  If I wind up loving one of the watches, or both, I'll purchase one, or both of them.
  
  


podster said:


> THX Moedawg, I do like to tinker with stuff myself but my thumb is almost the size of this Nano


 
  
 No worries at all.  I can see that the last option I posted will be the best for you then: "_If you do not want to replace the battery yourself, I am sure that any smartphone repair shop/kiosk can replace the battery for you for a nominal fee._"


----------



## bigfatpaulie

moedawg140 said:


> Hello watch family,
> 
> Is anyone contemplating or going to purchase the Apple Watch?


 
  
 No.  Not a drop.  Not even half a drop.


----------



## moedawg140

bigfatpaulie said:


> No.  Not a drop.  Not even half a drop.


 
  
 I'm guessing the word 'drop' would be the U.S. equivalent of the word 'bit'.
  
 Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## indieman

moedawg140 said:


> Hello watch family,
> 
> Is anyone contemplating or going to purchase the Apple Watch?


 
 It looks pretty solid... would love to have one but the price is yikes!


----------



## moedawg140

indieman said:


> It looks pretty solid... would love to have one but the price is yikes!


 
  
 Starting at $349 (USD) is not a bad price at all for a fully featured watch.  If I was to get one, I would opt for the 42mm version sport watch, which is $399.  My Triple Sensor G-Shock Rangeman for reference is currently going for $435 - over $600 (USD) on fleabay.  The over $10,000 watch options are pretty expensive to most people in this world, but as long as there is a market, someone will purchase those watches as well.


----------



## liamstrain

I don't have much interest in the Apple watch as it currently is (or any of the current e-watches). BUT - I appreciate the direction the technology is going, and maybe, down the line - once batteries are vastly improved, and I have a better handle on how it will be useful, rather than a gimmick (or just more intrusive) I'd consider one. 
  
 So no. Not yet anyway.


----------



## moedawg140

liamstrain said:


> I don't have much interest in the Apple watch as it currently is (or any of the current e-watches). BUT - I appreciate the direction the technology is going, and maybe, down the line - once batteries are vastly improved, and I have a better handle on how it will be useful, rather than a gimmick (or just more intrusive) I'd consider one.
> 
> So no. Not yet anyway.


 
  
 Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

moedawg140 said:


> I'm guessing the word 'drop' would be the U.S. equivalent of the word 'bit'.
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts.


 

 Haha.  No no, it's an inside joke (like in my actual real life outside of the internet).  Just ignore it.
  
 But, no I am not considering a iWatch ...
  


Spoiler: Warning: Explicit content.  Do not read if easily offended.  



...and I will tell you why 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...  I want to preface this with saying that I don't know much about the product - I have not read about it, or watched anything on it - but I am going to give my thoughts ANYWAYS.
  
 First, I want to make an observation on what the market perceives as "good" and how that changes as technology adapts (especially personal technology like a cell phone).  Remember 2005?  The biggest craze in cell phones was, "the smaller the better.  I want a flip phone.  Hell, I want a phone that folds in half twice!"  Then you heard, "I can't wait until blue tooth headsets have the phone built in to them."  Then, "When will they let me implant a device in my head so I have so phone to carry at all?"
  
 Fast forward in time and the so-called "smartphone" is everywhere.  We've moved from a 3.5cm by 6cm phone to a 6cm by 12cm phone.  The these new near-tablet sized monsters come in at 8cm by 16cm.
  
 People felt smaller was "good" for a time.  Then "more features" became the focus.  Now, it's "bigger is better".  How did we get here?  "Progress!  That's what happened, you old fart!"  People will answer.
  
 I understand the use of the phone has changed from making called and texting to watching movies and Instagram, so I do get the "big screen" shift, but it has been taken to extreme.  But okay, let's go with - A big screen to watch movies and see photos at the expense of ergonomics.  I can go with that.  
  
 (As an aside, the same person that would say the size doesn't bother them are the same people that *needed* the smallest phones on the market back in the day.)
  
 Now enter this iWatch gadget - a tiny screen.  And what does it do?  Show you the weather?  Read text messages?  Video chat?  Watch videos?  All things that can be done with your larger, already in your pocket, phone (because it does need to be liked to your iPhone for cellular access).  Not to mention that all those things would be more pleasurable on the actual phone because the screen is bigger - that is what is good, right?  So people might say, "Yeah, but then I don't even have to reach for my phone to do all that!!"  Great.  If your phone is too cumbersome, why did you buy something so unergonomic in the first place?
  
_I see the iwatch as an excellent answer to a question that no one asked._
  
 People might respond to something like this with comments like, of course what the market perceives as good changes with technology.  Yes, yes does.  Certainly logic should still be followed first, however.  For example, years ago everybody wanted a flat screen TV.  You had a curved TV?  Yuck.  Go flat or go home.  We've all bought new flat screen TV's.  What's next?  Introducing the new Samsung CURVED TV; because curved is better.  Really?  Since when?  I didn't get that memo, your marketing has been telling me that flat is better for the last 15 years.  What changed?  Nothing changed, except the marketing.
  
 (Yes, I get the curve is different, but the old message was that "flat is the best" and now they's changed what is "best")
  
 What I am trying to say just because it's new, doesn't mean it's good or worth spending hundred of dollars on.  
  
 I, frankly,  see the iwatch as a trinket at best and a waste of money at worst.

 But that's me, IMHO, YMMV, whatever whatever.  If you disagree, that's okay: no offence and call me a luddite.  I'm sure Apple will sell a whole bunch of them and make lots of money, so from that angle, it's a great product.
  
  
 ~~~END OF RANT~~~
  
  
 All this on the day TAG Heuer, Google, and Intel Announce Swiss Smartwatch Collaboration. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


 Go figure.
  
 All the best, 
  
 -Paul


----------



## shane55

bigfatpaulie said:


> Haha.  No no, it's an inside joke (like in my actual real life outside of the internet).  Just ignore it.
> 
> But, no I am not considering a iWatch ...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Loved the rant. +1, baby!


----------



## SpudHarris

shane55 said:


> Loved the rant. +1, baby!




Me too, not so sure I could have said it so nicely!

It's not deserving of the 'watch' title. Not for the true lovers of horology. I am a user of fruit based products but will not be buying this....


----------



## SpudHarris

mr rick said:


>




Mr Rick I have loved the vast collection you have posted pics of. Let me say that I am sure that you have worked hard to indulge your vice but I can't help but say you are a lucky git 

Anyhoo, none have attracted me more than this one. I really can't put my finger on it but had I had seen this in the flesh, nothing would have stopped me from purchasing it, even if it involved selling my good kidney


----------



## bigfatpaulie

shane55 said:


> Loved the rant. +1, baby!


 
  
 Haha - thanks.  Glad it wasn't taken too seriously.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

spudharris said:


> Mr Rick I have loved the vast collection you have posted pics of. Let me say that I am sure that you have worked hard to indulge your vice but I can't help but say you are a lucky git
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 After all, you have 2 of 'em!!
 Welcome to the dark side!  Spoken like a true watch lover


----------



## moedawg140

Thank you for your thoroughly written thoughts bigfatpaulie, it was a great read. :normal_smile :


----------



## gelocks

mr rick said:


>


 
 Lovely!
  
 I was thinking of getting an Autodromo --> http://www.autodromo.com/watches/prototipo-chronograph-white-dial/
 Guess they kind of took the look from that one.


----------



## shane55

spudharris said:


> It's not deserving of the 'watch' title. Not for the true lovers of horology.


 
  
 Yup. It's not a timepiece in the way I've come to know them.
  
 This, my friend is a timepiece that a 'true lover of horology' could appreciate.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## moedawg140

spudharris said:


> Me too, not so sure I could have said it so nicely!
> 
> It's not deserving of the 'watch' title. Not for the true lovers of horology. I am a user of fruit based products but will not be buying this....


 
  
 I almost missed this one, but you are referring to the Apple Watch, so I do thank you for your thoughts.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I think it's a bit much to state it's not deserving of being called a watch.  Even if I purchase the watch, I can say that I truly love horology, as I can love horology, as well as appreciate and truly love chronometry that the Apple Watch (and other technically accurate and precise timepieces) embody as well.  This is directed towards @shane55 as well based on his prior post (the post above this one).


----------



## gelocks

I think what "irks" me about those type of watches like the Apple watch is that you are still a slave of your phone if you want to really take advantage of most features. So... why bother if I'm still carrying my phone?!? But like they say down here: "Pa' los gustos, los colores..."


----------



## AxelCloris

I'm definitely interested in seeing what Tag Heuer and Breitling are going to bring to the table with their Android collaboration. I'm also expecting official iOS support to be announced at Google I/O in May. There's a good opinion piece on The Verge and I agree that Android Wear needs Apple if it's going to succeed; especially in the luxury market.


----------



## moedawg140

I can see how a smart watch can irk or irritate many people who do not see a need for it in the first place. If that is the case, simply do not purchase. 

An Apple Watch or smart watch makes absolute sense for a person such as myself. Using a smart watch that can integrate seamlessly with my phone makes my workouts that much easier to deal with:

I use the bluetooth G-Shock watch to change tracks or increase the volume of my iPhone without me having to take off my iPhone's arm band to change the tracks. The Apple Watch would be able to do the same thing, as well as track my timed runs and hikes as well via the watch screen, being able to see it in real-time, with a flick of the wrist - something that is admittedly more difficult to do utilizing only the phone strapped to my arm instead of the smart watch. It actually makes perfect sense and makes my workouts progress even more because I will be able to see my latest times (like I used with my Garmin Watch back in the day) and then some. Tracking my actual location, heart rate and details regarding my trails that I trek as well are welcome additions and truly makes a smart watch that integrates with my phone a most welcome addition to help aid in my workouts. :bigsmile_face:


----------



## bigfatpaulie

moedawg140 said:


> I can see how a smart watch can irk or irritate many people who do not see a need for it in the first place. If that is the case, simply do not purchase.
> 
> An Apple Watch or smart watch makes absolute sense for a person such as myself. Using a smart watch that can integrate seamlessly with my phone makes my workouts that much easier to deal with:
> 
> I use the bluetooth G-Shock watch to change tracks or increase the volume of my iPhone without me having to take off my iPhone's arm band to change the tracks. The Apple Watch would be able to do the same thing, as well as track my timed runs and hikes as well via the watch screen, being able to see it in real-time, with a flick of the wrist - something that is admittedly more difficult to do utilizing only the phone strapped to my arm instead of the smart watch. It actually makes perfect sense and makes my workouts progress even more because I will be able to see my latest times (like I used with my Garmin Watch back in the day) and then some. Tracking my actual location, heart rate and details regarding my trails that I trek as well are welcome additions and truly makes a smart watch that integrates with my phone a most welcome addition to help aid in my workouts.


 
  
  
 My username is BigFatPaulie - The usability for working out or exercising never dawned on me.


----------



## moedawg140

bigfatpaulie said:


> My username is BigFatPaulie - The usability for working out or exercising never dawned on me.  :bigsmile_face:




There are items in this world that cater to most everyone, and an Apple or smart watch is not for you based on what I've read. No worries at all. :bigsmile_face:


----------



## Podster

bigfatpaulie said:


> My username is BigFatPaulie - The usability for working out or exercising never dawned on me.


 
 Old world meets new world! With technology it's more than just telling time now, man I feel older every day and there must be a reason for that......................oh yeah I am


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Szadzik

To me the only thing that stops me from buying a smartwatch is that it only makes sense to wear it every day. I have several watches and would hate to be tied to only one of them.


----------



## shane55

moedawg140 said:


> I almost missed this one, but you are referring to the Apple Watch, so I do thank you for your thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not to be picky...
 But I never said it wasn't a watch. I said it wasn't a timepiece.


----------



## musicman59

shane55 said:


> Yup. It's not a timepiece in the way I've come to know them.
> 
> This, my friend is a timepiece that a 'true lover of horology' could appreciate.
> 
> Cheers.


 
 WOW! This is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## SpudHarris

bigfatpaulie said:


> My username is BigFatPaulie - The usability for working out or exercising never dawned on me.  :bigsmile_face:




Haha, nice one. What if it were called the Apple Crumble Watch?.


----------



## shane55

musicman59 said:


> WOW! This is beautiful! Congrats!


 
  
 Thanks... yes it was.
 Sold it a few years back. I loved it, just didn't wear it enough and wanted it to go to someone who would.
 I wish I still had it. I'd be wearing it a lot now...


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> Not to be picky...
> But I never said it wasn't a watch. I said it wasn't a timepiece.


 
  
 I was not referring to statements about being a watch or timepiece at all.  I was referring to your post when you said "_This, my friend is a timepiece that a 'true lover of horology' could appreciate._"  My response for you was based solely on that (meaning the part where I wrote "_Even if I purchase the watch..._") and so on was directed towards you as well.  If you need me to clarify further, please let me know.
  
  


szadzik said:


> To me the only thing that stops me from buying a smartwatch is that it only makes sense to wear it every day. I have several watches and would hate to be tied to only one of them.


 
  
 Now this is a real concern.  I would always think that the smartwatch is technically 'better' than any of my other watches, so I would feel slightly odd wearing the other watches, when I knew I had something better that was not on my wrist.  But then I thought: "I already own Bluetooth smartwatches, and I still wear my other watches", so my thinking is even if I was to purchase a great smartwatch, it would get rotated with my other watches, even though I may wear it more often than my other watches.  Since I would wear it more for workouts/traveling, it would just be another watch (albeit a technically marveled watch) to me.


----------



## shane55

moedawg140 said:


> I was not referring to statements about being a watch or timepiece at all.  I was referring to your post when you said "_This, my friend is a timepiece that a 'true lover of horology' could appreciate._"  My response for you was based solely on that (meaning the part where I wrote "_Even if I purchase the watch..._") and so on was directed towards you as well.  If you need me to clarify further, please let me know.


 
  
 Understood... mostly.
 But it was not implied (nor was it meant) that a true lover of horology could not also appreciate an Apple Watch... for what it is.
  
 You did say this "I think it's a bit much to state it's not deserving of being called a watch." And it is that which I responded to (assuming it was meant for me...). And only that. I made a simple statement. "I never said it wasn't a watch".


----------



## indieman

Man if I keep looking at these sexy protreks imma endup purchasing one and I don't need to spend anymore money on watches atm lol!


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> Understood... mostly.
> But it was not implied (nor was it meant) that a true lover of horology could not also appreciate an Apple Watch... for what it is.
> 
> You did say this "I think it's a bit much to state it's not deserving of being called a watch." And it is that which I responded to (assuming it was meant for me...). And only that. I made a simple statement. "I never said it wasn't a watch".


 
  
 Glad to know that you understand, but if you want further clarification, please let me know.
  
 I definitely took your statement as "a true lover of horology could not also appreciate an Apple Watch" as a contentious knock - I do not know how it was not implied nor meant since it was straight-forwardly written (at least that's what it looked like to me).
  
 The horology response was most definitely for you as well, and did not have an issue at all when you said "It's not a timepiece in the way I've come to know them."  But stating or insinuating that a person like myself is not a true lover of horology (based on your post) would admittedly perturb me.  I suppose this the way some people feel and they are more than welcome to express their feelings.  I will express how I feel as well, though.
  
  
 No worries though.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 On another note, bought this watch yesterday:


----------



## shane55

moedawg140 said:


> Glad to know that you understand, but if you want further clarification, please let me know.
> 
> I definitely took your statement as "a true lover of horology could not also appreciate an Apple Watch" as a contentious knock - I do not know how it was not implied nor meant since it was straight-forwardly written (at least that's what it looked like to me).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Right.
 My statements are simple, and should not be construed to mean more than they state. "This, my friend is a timepiece that a 'true lover of horology' could appreciate." The phrase 'true lover of horology' was taken from and was a response to a previous post... not by me. It means what it states and not the converse relating to the Apple Watch or appreciators of it.
  
 I would not denigrate someone for their purchases past or future. I speak about what I like or dislike and do my best not to offend. When I spoke of Apple products, I apologized that my comments were harsh (they were based on my bad experiences).


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> Right.
> My statements are simple, and should not be construed to mean more than they state. "This, my friend is a timepiece that a 'true lover of horology' could appreciate." The phrase 'true lover of horology' was taken from and was a response to a previous post... not by me. It means what it states and not the converse relating to the Apple Watch or appreciators of it.
> 
> I would not denigrate someone for their purchases past or future. I speak about what I like or dislike and do my best not to offend. When I spoke of Apple products, I apologized that my comments were harsh (they were based on my bad experiences).


 
  
 No worries on all accounts.  It will be nice to meet you if you are able to attend CanJam next weekend.


----------



## Szadzik

moedawg140 said:


> Now this is a real concern.  I would always think that the smartwatch is technically 'better' than any of my other watches, so I would feel slightly odd wearing the other watches, when I knew I had something better that was not on my wrist.  But then I thought: "I already own Bluetooth smartwatches, and I still wear my other watches", so my thinking is even if I was to purchase a great smartwatch, it would get rotated with my other watches, even though I may wear it more often than my other watches.  Since I would wear it more for workouts/traveling, it would just be another watch (albeit a technically marveled watch) to me.


 
  
 Depends on what you mean by saying it is technically 'better'. I'd argue it is better than my Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch.


----------



## moedawg140

szadzik said:


> Depends on what you mean by saying it is technically 'better'. I'd argue it is better than my Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch.


 
  
 'Better' only refers to technical accuracy in this case.  Just like the Multi-Band 6/atomic watches are technically 'better' (regarding technical accuracy) than anything else that does not use atomic clocks to sync.


----------



## Redcarmoose

shane55 said:


> Right.
> My statements are simple, and should not be construed to mean more than they state. "This, my friend is a timepiece that a 'true lover of horology' could appreciate." The phrase 'true lover of horology' was taken from and was a response to a previous post... not by me. It means what it states and not the converse relating to the Apple Watch or appreciators of it.
> 
> 
> I would not denigrate someone for their purchases past or future. I speak about what I like or dislike and do my best not to offend. When I spoke of Apple products, I apologized that my comments were harsh (they were based on my bad experiences).







Apple is coming out with the pocket watch edition of the Smart-watch! What will they think of next?


----------



## indieman

moedawg140 said:


> Glad to know that you understand, but if you want further clarification, please let me know.
> 
> I definitely took your statement as "a true lover of horology could not also appreciate an Apple Watch" as a contentious knock - I do not know how it was not implied nor meant since it was straight-forwardly written (at least that's what it looked like to me).
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice. I was looking at that series too. Too bad they don't make a solar atomic version


----------



## moedawg140

indieman said:


> Nice. I was looking at that series too. Too bad they don't make a solar atomic version




The entire Polarized Marble series are enticing - the second I saw them as available online, I knew I wanted one. Usually I demo a watch before I purchase, but no brick and mortar stores in So. Cal (or Vegas) that I went to had any of the Polarized Marble watches yet, so I ordered online solely based on the price of the one I purchased. 

The only Solar + Atomic versions that I found on fleabay that had any type of snazzy color to them (nothing like the Polarized Marble watches) for < $400 (USD) are these:

GW-6900B-1JF:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/171101202124?nav=SEARCH

GW-M5610B-1JF:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/261817751986?nav=SEARCH

GW-6900B-1JF:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/261749737480?nav=SEARCH

GW-3000BD-1AJF:
http://m.ebay.com/itm/191463905436?nav=SEARCH


----------



## Szadzik

moedawg140 said:


> 'Better' only refers to technical accuracy in this case.  Just like the Multi-Band 6/atomic watches are technically 'better' (regarding technical accuracy) than anything else that does not use atomic clocks to sync.


 
  
 Right. I still think that if I wanted a smartwatch, it would be used for functions like controlling music, measuring activity etc. And all this has no point if done only every now and then, so a smartwatch is of no use if I do not wear it on a daily basis, hence I am not ready to buy one 
  
 Besides, I already have the first smartwatch ever produced - Tissot T-Touch.


----------



## moedawg140

szadzik said:


> Right. I still think that if I wanted a smartwatch, it would be used for functions like controlling music, measuring activity etc. And all this has no point if done only every now and then, so a smartwatch is of no use if I do not wear it on a daily basis, hence I am not ready to buy one
> 
> Besides, I already have the first smartwatch ever produced - Tissot T-Touch.




Awesome. You do not want a new smartwatch. I understand (twice now). Enjoy your Tissot T-Touch. :normal_smile :


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## gelocks

Hey I have a GW-3000!  
 (bought the orange strap separately)


----------



## immtbiker

redcarmoose said:


> Apple is coming out with the pocket watch edition of the Smart-watch! What will they think of next?


 
  
  
 Yeah…They showed it on Conan O"Brien::


----------



## moedawg140

immtbiker said:


> Yeah…They showed it on Conan O"Brien::
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




  
 That was hilarious!  Conan is one of my favorite talk show hosts, bar none.


----------



## Redcarmoose

immtbiker said:


> Yeah…They showed it on Conan O"Brien::



Sadly we are on the brink of a new Chinese wave of knock-offs.


----------



## liamstrain

*ahem* it's an "homage"


----------



## immtbiker

No matter what anyone feels about Apple and their products, they are groundbreakers and visionaries…and have changed the ways
 of the world, and affected the way we communicate and navigate the universe in our lifetime.
 I don't think we can imagine how differently our everyday lives would have been, had they never existed.
  
 Even though I am not willing to dedicate one of my two wrists, and lose precious waking moments that I spend enjoying one of my glorious
 timepieces each and everyday, the iWatch will be yet another installment in the many chapters our lives that Apple has had a profound
 influence on. 
  
 Besides all that crap, I want one because it's another cool gadget in the "He who dies with the most toys, wins" category


----------



## Szadzik

immtbiker said:


> No matter what anyone feels about Apple and their products, they are groundbreakers and visionaries…and have changed the ways
> of the world, and affected the way we communicate and navigate the universe in our lifetime.
> I don't think we can imagine how differently our everyday lives would have been, had they never existed.
> 
> ...


 
  
 To some, iPhones might have been the first smartphones, but to those who used Windows Mobile, Symbian UIQ on devices like Sony M600 or P1, never really noticed the device come to the market. The same same applies to iWatch, with the difference that there is nor real use for any smartwatch unless one that the manufacturer makes you believe you need. I do use a watch for running, but neither iWatch, nor any other smartwatch will ever provide the functionality of a real sports watch like Garmin FR620, some Suuntos or Leikr. 
  
  
 Yet, we live in the world of consumers, so we buy. And by we, I mean myself as well, just not smartwatches


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Monoespacio

Ok, so encouraged by shane55 and bigfatpaulie I went and closed a deal on a vintage *Omega Constellation*. The strap is from _Worn and Wound_.
  
 Hope you guys like it. I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## liamstrain

Nice bumper wind Constellation. Looks like it's in great shape.


----------



## shane55

Monoespacio... very nice watch!! Congrats on the find and purchase.
  
 And Mr. Rick... Nice Steinhart. One of my faves in your collection. Cheers.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

monoespacio said:


> Ok, so encouraged by shane55 and bigfatpaulie I went and closed a deal on a vintage *Omega Constellation*. The strap is from _Worn and Wound_.
> 
> Hope you guys like it. I'm pretty happy with it.


 
  
 Congrats, Monoespacio!!!  Lovely classic piece!  A Constellation with a piepan dial is a truly timeless watch. 
  
 Wear it in the best of health.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Jason36

Advice Required......

I'm looking to add a new watch to my small collection and I'm struggling to make a decision on what to go for.....I have 3 options in mind, including

Omega Seamaster 300m coaxial (probably between 5 and 12 years old)

Omega Planet Ocean

Christopher Ward Trident Pro 600

I know that the Omegas are probably a different ball game to the CW but of course the CW would be brand new and probably the 3rd of the price of the Omegas.

What do you guys think and would it be worth spending £1,500 to £2,500 on the Omega. It would certainly get the use in rotation with my Tag Heuer Carrera and Seiko Superior. I do like the look of all three watches and thee is something in my band about strapping a brand like omega to your wrist.


----------



## Ben Dover

jason36 said:


> Advice Required......
> 
> I'm looking to add a new watch to my small collection and I'm struggling to make a decision on what to go for.....I have 3 options in mind, including
> 
> ...


 
 I haven't put on any of my TAGs once I got my Omega Seamaster!


----------



## AxelCloris

ben dover said:


> I haven't put on any of my TAGs once I got my Omega Seamaster!


 
  
 I'd be more than happy to help you, ah, dispose of your unneeded wrist adornments.


----------



## Ben Dover

axelcloris said:


> I'd be more than happy to help you, ah, dispose of your unneeded wrist adornments.


 
 That may come into play soon. I really do not think TAGs are very special anymore.


----------



## shane55

jason36 said:


> Advice Required......
> 
> I'm looking to add a new watch to my small collection and I'm struggling to make a decision on what to go for.....I have 3 options in mind, including
> 
> ...


 
  
 No offense to CW... but Omega all the way.


----------



## sharkz

Does anyone have a recommendation of a reputable place to buy a used watch like an Omega Seamaster? Besides the usual sources like WUS or Ebay?


----------



## SpudHarris

jason36 said:


> Advice Required......
> 
> I'm looking to add a new watch to my small collection and I'm struggling to make a decision on what to go for.....I have 3 options in mind, including
> 
> ...




I have the Planet Ocean and love it to bits but I also have a couple of CW watches and the quality is impeccable. I love the look of the Trident Pro 600 as it is very similar to the Planet Ocean. No doubt I will take some stick for this but I really need the cash right now and am considering selling my beloved Planet Ocean and picking up a Trident. I am also thinning the headphone herd


----------



## OddE

jason36 said:


> Omega Seamaster 300m coaxial (probably between 5 and 12 years old)
> 
> Omega Planet Ocean
> 
> Christopher Ward Trident Pro 600


 
  
 -The Seamaster is probably an Aqua Terra, then? (I may be wrong, but I do not think that the Seamaster Professional line got coaxial movements until quite recently?) In that case - the Aqua Terras are some of the most versatile watches I know, they do look the part whether you are dressed in swimming trunks or a tuxedo.
  
 The PO (42mm) has been my daily wearer for the better part of ten years now - it still looks great though I have by no means been babysitting it - quite the contrary, I've used it as a work watch and let me tell you, this watch is tough as nails. While not as versatile as the Aqua Terras, it does dress up surprisingly well.
  
 As for the Trident, I have never owned one, but a colleague has one, loves it to bits - and I am most impressed by the quality of the finish; it is just about impeccable. Matter of fact, I want one.
  
 Bottom line - IMHO you cannot go wrong regardless of which watch you choose; being an engineer, I do have a soft spot for the coaxial movements - after all, it is arguably the largest innovation in horology in a couple of centuries - and it is so simple that even I can understand how it works and why it is such a good idea!.
  
 I'd probably get an Aqua Terra to go along with my Speedmaster as a dress watch.


----------



## gelocks

From the "micro-brands" out there that always catches my attention, Steinhart and Chris Ward are definitely on top. Omega is of course a proven brand with great looking/working watches, but just to try something different I would go with a C.Ward watch. An Omega can wait! 
  
 BTW, love the Aqua Terra!!
 Would love to have this one in the future: http://www.omegawatches.com/collection/seamaster/aqua-terra-150-m/co-axial-41-5-mm/23110422102002
  
 In the meantime, just bought this one:
  
 http://www.tourneau.com/shop/brand/ball-watch/fireman-racer-51399p
  
 My wrist and I can't wait to receive all of them watches!
 (Just this month got the Steinhart, a G-Shock and this Ball watch. Guess that's it for me for quite a while! Although, I'm looking at a Seiko Kinetic as well...)


----------



## Jason36

odde said:


> -The Seamaster is probably an Aqua Terra, then? (I may be wrong, but I do not think that the Seamaster Professional line got coaxial movements until quite recently?) In that case - the Aqua Terras are some of the most versatile watches I know, they do look the part whether you are dressed in swimming trunks or a tuxedo.
> 
> The PO (42mm) has been my daily wearer for the better part of ten years now - it still looks great though I have by no means been babysitting it - quite the contrary, I've used it as a work watch and let me tell you, this watch is tough as nails. While not as versatile as the Aqua Terras, it does dress up surprisingly well.
> 
> ...




No would be looking at the professional........you can get 9 year old coaxial movements. Just really depends on what I can warrant spending immediately or whether I spend a bit more time waiting and get a newer and hence more expensive omega.


----------



## OddE

jason36 said:


> No would be looking at the professional........you can get 9 year old coaxial movements. Just really depends on what I can warrant spending immediately or whether I spend a bit more time waiting and get a newer and hence more expensive omega.


 
  
 -Aah, thanks for the correction. As for newer/more expensive, if you've got a decent watchmaker around, a quick service should basically return the innards to as new-condition. (Though I would suspect used prices to depreciate to the tune of what a CLA would cost, give or take.)


----------



## moedawg140

The Polarized Marble G-Shock watch arrived yesterday.  I purchased based on the photos that I have seen online, and did not actually get to try it on at any brick and mortar store in my area because they were not in stock yet.  That said, the watch makes you perform a double-take, as the marble sheen and color _changes_ based on the amount of light that is emitted on a particular area of the watch.  The watch can have a blue, green, lavender or purple sheen to it as a result.
  
 Here's some photos:
  
 Blue to green to lavender to purple sheen (even-spread lighting):

  
 Blue sheen (direct light to area):

  
 Watch light emitted:

  
 On the wrist:

  
  
 Blue sheen (flash of camera to area):

  
 On the wrist - watch light emitted:

  
 There is definitely no other G-Shock quite like this one, and I am happy to add it to my collection.  Take care, chronographers!


----------



## dangblue

shane55 said:


> Yup. It's not a timepiece in the way I've come to know them.
> 
> This, my friend is a timepiece that a 'true lover of horology' could appreciate.
> 
> Cheers.


 


 Awesome. El Primero movement is on my wish-list.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## shane55

dangblue said:


> Awesome. El Primero movement is on my wish-list.


 
  
 It's an incredible movement, and was a remarkable timepiece.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

shane55 said:


> It's an incredible movement, and was a remarkable timepiece.


 
  
 Sorry I some how missed your amazing El Primero!  Outstanding watch!!


----------



## shane55

bigfatpaulie said:


> Sorry I some how missed your amazing El Primero!  Outstanding watch!!


 
  
 Thank you... and I wish it was still mine.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

shane55 said:


> Thank you... and I wish it was still mine.


 
  
 I sense a story with regret is behind that comment...
  
 Sorry to hear it isn't still around.


----------



## shane55

bigfatpaulie said:


> I sense a story with regret is behind that comment...
> 
> Sorry to hear it isn't still around.


 
  
 Well yes, regret, but only recently. I sold it because I wasn't wearing it. That's all. Loved it, but wanted it to go to someone who would appreciate AND use it.
 That said, my circumstances have changed in a way that would allow me to wear it much, much more regularly. Oh well...


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Fair enough, and I certainly appreciate the lifestyle element.  Your paths may cross again.  Fingers crossed for you, Shane!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Klaatu

I really dig that watch. It has the same Seagull movement as the 1963, doesn't it?


----------



## Mr Rick

klaatu said:


> I really dig that watch. It has the same Seagull movement as the 1963, doesn't it?


 
  
 I don't know what the 1963 is, but here is the movement of the Magrette.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

klaatu said:


> I really dig that watch. It has the same Seagull movement as the 1963, doesn't it?


 
  
 Impressive!!  Yes, it does!
  
 Rick, the watch in question is the The Seagull 1963.  Both it and your watch use a Seagull cal. ST19, a manual wound bi-compax chono movement - and an unbeatable value at a mere <$400.  
  
 The Segull 1963:





  
 Pic stolen from the interwebs.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## gelocks

Loving it so far. Not fan of butterfly clasps but other than that, I'm good with it.!


----------



## indieman

moedawg140 said:


> The Polarized Marble G-Shock watch arrived yesterday.  I purchased based on the photos that I have seen online, and did not actually get to try it on at any brick and mortar store in my area because they were not in stock yet.  That said, the watch makes you perform a double-take, as the marble sheen and color _changes_ based on the amount of light that is emitted on a particular area of the watch.  The watch can have a blue, green, lavender or purple sheen to it as a result.
> 
> Here's some photos:
> 
> ...



So dope... have to get me one


----------



## moedawg140

indieman said:


> So dope... have to get me one


 
  
 Thank you my friend.  A sight to behold in person, for sure.  If you like the marble/different sheen look, here are the other ones in the series:


----------



## Szadzik

Brought this home from the local AD's today:


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140.....that is one funky G-Shock ...love the colour 

Szadzik....beautiful Longines ....like the contrast of white face and black


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> moedawg140.....that is one funky G-Shock ...love the colour...




Thanks bud. My gold series G-Shocks have garnered more compliments so far...


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks bud. My gold series G-Shocks have garnered more compliments so far...




Me stopped collecting G Shock...reason being whenever me wear them...rashes pop out in in the shape of the plastic resin band which is strange cuz this only started 2 years..fyi have been wearing G Shock since they first came out....the strange thing is no such rashes with Seiko Diver silicone band... sad


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Me stopped collecting G Shock...reason being whenever me wear them...rashes pop out in in the shape of the plastic resin band which is strange cuz this only started 2 years..fyi have been wearing G Shock since they first came out....the strange thing is no such rashes with Seiko Diver silicone band... sad




Interesting. Maybe you should try the MT-G series as those are stainless steel/resin.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Ben Dover

My previous daily driver before I obtained the Omega.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## sharkz

Anyone here have any experience with the new Omega Seamaster 300 Master? I am reasonably close to pulling the trigger on one. It's between that or a 42mm Planet Ocean. There are two things holding me back right now though. I like the Planet Ocean because it has a date window, but there are none with black bezels. All have a faded out looking grey bezel now, besides more expensive limited edition ones. And I love the Seamaster 300 Master, but it has no date window.
  
 I'm also trying to decide if it is worth an extra $2k to buy directly from Omega and have a warranty or save the money and buy grey market from somewhere like Joma. I guess there are worse problems to have, but I'm pretty conflicted right now.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

sharkz said:


> Anyone here have any experience with the new Omega Seamaster 300 Master? I am reasonably close to pulling the trigger on one. It's between that or a 42mm Planet Ocean. There are two things holding me back right now though. I like the Planet Ocean because it has a date window, but there are none with black bezels. All have a faded out looking grey bezel now, besides more expensive limited edition ones. And I love the Seamaster 300 Master, but it has no date window.
> 
> I'm also trying to decide if it is worth an extra $2k to buy directly from Omega and have a warranty or save the money and buy grey market from somewhere like Joma. I guess there are worse problems to have, but I'm pretty conflicted right now.


 
  
 Hmmm...  Well there is a Seamaster 300 that has a back bezel and date window that is still current production:
  



Click here to go to Omega's site.
  
 PS. I don't care for the grey bezel either.  I don't really care for the whole retro fad right not to be frank.  Cream coloured lume?  Unless it's legitimate patina, no thank you.


----------



## sharkz

Thanks for the response Paulie. I'm honestly not a fan of the current "normal" Seamasters like you posted above. I was honestly on the fence too about the retro Master 300, but I was able to try one on in person yesterday and and the lume color is more subtle than it appears and it's not as obvious in person.
  
 I'm really leaning toward the Master 300 right now because this is a wedding present from my wife that will be an heirloom item, something that I will likely keep forever and wear on special occasions and important meetings. Eventually I can get a "cheaper" (relative) used normal Seamaster on a rubber strap for more informal everyday wear. Anything is a step up from the 6ish year old Orient Mako I wear pretty much every day, which is a great watch but starting to get somewhat beat up.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

sharkz said:


> Thanks for the response Paulie. I'm honestly not a fan of the current "normal" Seamasters like you posted above. I was honestly on the fence too about the retro Master 300, but I was able to try one on in person yesterday and and the lume color is more subtle than it appears and it's not as obvious in person.
> 
> I'm really leaning toward the Master 300 right now because this is a wedding present from my wife that will be an heirloom item, something that I will likely keep forever and wear on special occasions and important meetings. Eventually I can get a "cheaper" (relative) used normal Seamaster on a rubber strap for more informal everyday wear. Anything is a step up from the 6ish year old Orient Mako I wear pretty much every day, which is a great watch but starting to get somewhat beat up.


 
  
 Ah, sorry, I was having one of 'those moments'...  I thought you were asking about the 'normal' Seamaster.  My bad.  There is the blue/Ti version which I think is pretty sharp; it's a modern spin on a classic design.  As for the faded bezel, I completely understand...  I again refer to the fake patina that bugs me.  The grey bezel is the same "pre-aged" faux finish.  It is already a classic throw back design, Omega did not need to lay it on so think (IMHO).
  
 As for the $2k price difference, there something very nice about buying from a dealer or a boutique, but it is a lot of money.  To be honest, the warranty probably isn't worth it.  The watch is so well built that any issues are so unlikely.  Not to mention that IF there is an issue, $2000 buys you a lot of repairs.  
  
 Just a final thought on the date window.  You mentioned that you would only wear it on special occasion, etc.  If that is the case, would the date be as important (ie, I don't care about the date when I'm on a date).
  
 All I can really add is that the Master 300 is really nicely built and feels great on the wrist and in hand.  Omega has really stepped up their game in the last 10 years or so and this watch is certainly a testament to that.  The original version (if you ever get see one is person) is (to me at least) nothing special (aside the historical significance).  But that is the case with many vintage pieces.  Anyway, my point is, it is nice that these re-makes are en vogue right now.  This is a trend I can get behind and it won't be here forever.
  
 -Paul


----------



## immtbiker

wokei said:


> Me stopped collecting G Shock...reason being whenever me wear them...rashes pop out in in the shape of the plastic resin band which is strange cuz this only started 2 years..fyi have been wearing G Shock since they first came out....the strange thing is no such rashes with Seiko Diver silicone band... sad


 

 That happened to me with bananas. Ate them all my younger life and then one day, when I was 22, I felt really ill after eating one, Felt like i had a rash inside my throat and stomach,
 Forgot all about it and then felt the same way after drinking a banana daiquiri ,
  
 Weird how that works. No more Kiwis either (the fruit, not the people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





). Doctor said they have the same black seed.


----------



## Shembot

Hi everyone! Just found this thread. I'm Shem on Omega Forums, WUS, and TRF if any of you guys know me there. Figured I'd introduce myself and post some pictures from my current collection. 
  
 Omega Speedmaster Professional (311.30.42.30.01.005, the new 3570.50)

  
 Omega Speedmaster Perpetual (Perpetual Calendar Chronograph), BA 175.0037

  
 Omega Speedmaster Professional Apollo-Soyuz 35th Anniversary LE

  
 Omega "Skyfall" Aqua Terra 

  
 Frédérique Constant Slimline Moonphase

  
 Omega Speedmaster Professional Aventurine Moonphase


----------



## moedawg140

Welcome, Shembot - very elegant collection you have! I am sure that the regular posting members will give those watches some love! :bigsmile_face:


----------



## Wokei

immtbiker said:


> That happened to me with bananas. Ate them all my younger life and then one day, when I was 22, I felt really ill after eating one, Felt like i had a rash inside my throat and stomach,
> Forgot all about it and then felt the same way after drinking a banana daiquiri ,
> 
> Weird how that works. No more Kiwis either (the fruit, not the people  ). Doctor said they have the same black seed.




Yup ....funny how they just suddenly become a problem....at one time had about almost 20 G-Shock and now left with two Casio ( Protrek Titanuim Band and orange King G-shock GX-56 which is a resin band )

No black seed fruit for you and Casio resin band for me ....you got a better deal than me imho ..haha :rolleyes:

Edited ....btw still loving G-Shock ....especially moedawg140 collection


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Yup ....funny how they just suddenly become a problem....at one time had about almost 20 G-Shock and now left with two Casio ( Protrek Titanuim Band and orange King G-shock GX-56 which is a resin band )
> 
> No black seed fruit for you and Casio resin band for me ....you got a better deal than me imho ..haha
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks my man!  At least Casio/G-Shock makes enough steel and titanium banded watches to create another type of watch collection!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Just wondering, what's your favorite G-Shock that I own?


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks my man!  At least Casio/G-Shock makes enough steel and titanium banded watches to create another type of watch collection!  :bigsmile_face:
> 
> Just wondering, what's your favorite G-Shock that I own?




Forgot the model number .......but so far me fav is the recent one you posted ....marble like texture and also the bling bling gold models ....used to have me glass cabinet with all me G-Shock proudly displayed .....they have " SWAG"


----------



## moedawg140

Quote:


wokei said:


> Forgot the model number .......but so far me fav is the recent one you posted ....marble like texture and also the bling bling gold models ....used to have me glass cabinet with all me G-Shock proudly displayed .....they have " SWAG"


 
  
 Oh, thanks!  The gold ones (especially the rose gold one) gets a lot of rotation every week it seems.  [u][color=rgb(5, 99, 193)]@immtbiker[/color][/u] at CanJam yesterday had an awesome all-black G-Shock aviator's watch on.  His watch is an _end-game_ G-Shock, no doubt about that.  Try on the newer MT-G series if you can:


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140......thanks for the headsup ....actually saw that model ...bit pricey for me though ..haha


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> @moedawg140......thanks for the headsup ....actually saw that model ...bit pricey for me though ..haha


 
  
 I totally understand!  I was thinking that maybe I could get one from fleabay as a present to myself once I obtain my Master's or have friends/family pitch in where I say they don't have to buy me anything for a few years, just contribute to the moedawg140 MT-G fund!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## liamstrain

Shem - nice collection! That aqua terra ticks all the right boxes for me. Clean and elegant, with that great pattern in the dial.


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> @moedawg140......thanks for the headsup ....actually saw that model ...bit pricey for me though ..haha


 
 No kidding http://www.amazon.com/CASIO-G-SHOCK-MTG-S1000BD-1AJF-6-MULTUBANDS/dp/B00G1WU6TQ/ref=pd_sbs_watch_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=1Q1HMTE5WWRG3A6A2380 
  
 but if you are going to buy your first G-Shock it may as well be this one, nice watch immtbiker
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice G-Collection Moe


----------



## gelocks

shembot said:


> Hi everyone! Just found this thread. I'm Shem on Omega Forums, WUS, and TRF if any of you guys know me there. Figured I'd introduce myself and post some pictures from my current collection.
> 
> Frédérique Constant Slimline Moonphase


 
  
 Love the looks of all but that Frédérique looks awesome!!!


----------



## Zojokkeli

shembot said:


> Hi everyone! Just found this thread. I'm Shem on Omega Forums, WUS, and TRF if any of you guys know me there. Figured I'd introduce myself and post some pictures from my current collection.
> 
> Omega Speedmaster Professional (311.30.42.30.01.005, the new 3570.50)
> 
> ...


 
  
 Looking good! Will also get some Omega when I can afford.


----------



## AxelCloris

shembot said:


> Spoiler: Snip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Awesome collection. I especially like the Skyfall and Slimline Moonphase. Welcome to the thread!


----------



## Podster

zojokkeli said:


> Looking good! Will also get some Omega when I can afford.


 
 Me too right after my 12 and 14 year old graduate college! By that time I'll be the sexiest 70 year old 007 in that Skyfall


----------



## Zojokkeli

podster said:


> Me too right after my 12 and 14 year old graduate college! By that time I'll be the sexiest 70 year old 007 in that Skyfall


 
  
 Send them to Europe for free (or at least cheaper) education, and get some sooner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm banging my head against the wall to finish the final scraps of my studies and hopefully land a job. Then it's time to indulge my irresponsible shopping wants.


----------



## Podster

zojokkeli said:


> Send them to Europe for free (or at least cheaper) education, and get some sooner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Best of luck finalizing those studies Zojokk, let the opulence begin as this site has so many hobby threads I can't keep up with them or those who post some beautiful wars in them


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> No kidding http://www.amazon.com/CASIO-G-SHOCK-MTG-S1000BD-1AJF-6-MULTUBANDS/dp/B00G1WU6TQ/ref=pd_sbs_watch_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=1Q1HMTE5WWRG3A6A2380
> 
> but if you are going to buy your first G-Shock it may as well be this one, nice watch immtbiker:wink_face:  Nice G-Collection Moe:bigsmile_face:




The only watch and the next watch me gonna get is Tissot PRS516 blue face ...same watch that me father have


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> The only watch and the next watch me gonna get is Tissot PRS516 blue face ...same watch that me father have


 
 Sweet Double-E, as a new owner of the black face Le Locle I'm a fan of the 516 in white/silver face (just looked into my crystal ball and it appears one is in my future)


----------



## Wokei

Podster......apparently we have the same crystal ball ...apparently


----------



## bigfatpaulie

@Shembot  Nice collection and welcome to these parts!


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> @Podster......apparently we have the same crystal ball ...apparently


 
 To be completely honest I have been considering one of these in Quartz since I have one of their auto's now


----------



## bigfatpaulie

podster said:


> To be completely honest I have been considering one of these in Quartz since I have one of their auto's now


 
  
 I've been a HUGE fan of the PRS200 for the last 10+ years.  I have yet to see this new version in person, but I've almost pulled the trigger on it more times that I'd like to admit


----------



## Podster

bigfatpaulie said:


> I've been a HUGE fan of the PRS200 for the last 10+ years.  I have yet to see this new version in person, but I've almost pulled the trigger on it more times that I'd like to admit


 
 Indeed, this one in either the leather or metal bands are very nice looking pieces, unfortunately as I've stated earlier putting two through college soon has ended/OK delayed my Omega dreams for a few more years. But I aspire to have a nice collection like Shem's


----------



## bigfatpaulie

podster said:


> Indeed, this one in either the leather or metal bands are very nice looking pieces, unfortunately as I've stated earlier putting two through college soon has ended/OK delayed my Omega dreams for a few more years. But I aspire to have a nice collection like Shem's


 
  
 Nothing wrong with priorities.  Especially when those priorities are your children.  I really respect that decision on your part to put your children first - Good on you, Sir.


----------



## Podster

bigfatpaulie said:


> Nothing wrong with priorities.  Especially when those priorities are your children.  I really respect that decision on your part to put your children first - Good on you, Sir.


 
 THX, it's a balancing act for sure. Funny how we go from 100% disposable to I think I allow 15/20% for myself now and the rest to them. It is a far better cause than trinkets/toys for pops, of course all my stuff will be handed down one day. Guess that will be passing the bug on eh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 While I have you and I know you stay up on watches and horology what can you say about this company? https://www.torgoen.com/watches/mens-collections/orion/t08302.html


----------



## bigfatpaulie

podster said:


> THX, it's a balancing act for sure. Funny how we go from 100% disposable to I think I allow 15/20% for myself now and the rest to them. It is a far better cause than trinkets/toys for pops, of course all my stuff will be handed down one day. Guess that will be passing the bug on eh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Such is life, you know!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 As for Torgoen, I will be totally honest, I have never heard of them until now so it is hard to comment.  Even more so without seeing them in person.  That particular one looks pretty neat and is very unique in function.  It is 3 smaller quartz movements (read, change three batteries) put in one HUGE 45mm case.  What are your thoughts?


----------



## SpudHarris

liamstrain said:


> Shem - nice collection! That aqua terra ticks all the right boxes for me. Clean and elegant, with that great pattern in the dial.




That's the one that jumped out at me also, it's gorgeous in every way.


----------



## Podster

bigfatpaulie said:


> Such is life, you know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Large, cumbersome and with three batt's I might be crazy in the belfry with this one! I was originally drawn to this one https://www.torgoen.com/watches/limited-edition/t81-limited-edition.html but thought the Orion Triple Time zone was interesting.
  
 This is my personal fave of those


----------



## Wokei




----------



## bigfatpaulie

podster said:


> Large, cumbersome and with three batt's I might be crazy in the belfry with this one! I was originally drawn to this one https://www.torgoen.com/watches/limited-edition/t81-limited-edition.html but thought the Orion Triple Time zone was interesting.
> 
> This is my personal fave of those


 
  
 Hey, you're drawn to what you are drawn too.  If it makes you smile, then it is a good watch in my eyes.  
  
 I actually really like the T81 - the Mile Marker hands with the red accents are pretty sharp.  It is still big (but that's me, and I generally don't go above 40mm) but I really like the look.  At $950 is it little expensive for a watch with so little finishing on an ETA 2824 but not too bad with the way the market as a whole has been going with fashion brands.  You can get a Stowa Flieger TO2 with a chronometer grade 2824 for about $1300 but it is a far simpler design on the outside.
  
 The Orion Triple Time Zone is neat.  A bit more calmed down with the 'carbon fiber' dial and faux patina hands and indices.  I'm not sure about the burgundy accents though...  It is a mostly blacked out watch (case, dial, band) and red is typically used to make it all pop and come together - give it visual interest.  This, for me, lacks that luster and just falls a little flat.  I know they were trying to give it a vintage theme with a seemingly aged red accents, but IMHO, it didn't work here.
  
 I personally prefer the version in the first link you sent me and if I were designing it, I would have done so differently.  But I'm not wearing it


----------



## Podster

THX Paulie, alwYs appreciate your take. I think I'll give Torgoen more time and see how they pan out. I really expect a very well built watch when they approach 1G range, so many nice watches at thus price point out there.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## bigfatpaulie

podster said:


> THX Paulie, alwYs appreciate your take. I think I'll give Torgoen more time and see how they pan out. I really expect a very well built watch when they approach 1G range, so many nice watches at thus price point out there.


 
  
 Anytime.  They should be well built given the price and their dell direct business model.  Other brands that have taken that approach (eliminating the middle man) tend to be very high value.


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


>


 
 Nice Rick, you use that baby to clock that Porsche


----------



## Mr Rick

Good eye there on the Porsche.


----------



## sharkz

That is an awesome looking watch, I love the vintage Speedmasters.
  
 Just enough of those "fried egg" headlights are visible to make that an obvious spot.


----------



## Podster

sharkz said:


> That is an awesome looking watch, I love the vintage Speedmasters.
> 
> Just enough of those "fried egg" headlights are visible to make that an obvious spot.


 
 Yes, and those Porsche alloys sealed it


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


> Good eye there on the Porsche.


 
 Best friend had these babies on his screaming yellow 2006 Cayman, had a chance to buy it from him for $26K in 2010 but the wife said daddy had to have a 4 door


----------



## Podster

Indeed Wokei but at least I got a fun 4 door


----------



## Wokei

not too shabby me self ...woot woot


----------



## Podster

Nice, we better post a watch before we get in trouble
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I really love this watch, hope I can get one some day


----------



## moedawg140

Nice on all accounts, gentlemen. :bigsmile_face:


----------



## Wokei

I can dream too ...this one is a beauty ....Grisogono ...he is an artist


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> I can dream too ...this one is a beauty ....Grisogono ...he is an artist


 
 THX Moe
  
 So Wokei, does that dial open like a camera shutter to display the internals movement? 
  
 So going for dream watches now eh, this could get rough
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 This could be encased in a burlap bag and still be beautiful


----------



## bigfatpaulie

podster said:


> THX Moe
> 
> So Wokei, does that dial open like a camera shutter to display the internals movement?
> 
> ...


 
  
 I FRIGGIN' LOVE THIS GAME!!
  
 What is everyone's dream watch right now?  Cost no object?  I've been having fun with this a lot lately because my 15th anniversary is coming up and it is timepieces.  I've been waiting 15 years for this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I think I've settled on something, but I am always curious to see what others dream about.


----------



## Podster

Well if you insist


----------



## Podster

So this is the Weil of my Dreamz




  
 And this is the Wheelz of my Dreamz


----------



## liamstrain

Cost no object? 
  
 VanCleef and Arples Midnight Planétarium


----------



## Podster

liamstrain said:


> Cost no object?
> 
> VanCleef and Arples Midnight Planétarium


 
 Nice choice, waiting to see what Shane and Rick come back with if they are participating
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm liking the new one out their by UN Freak Labs as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So many nice pieces and so little time not to mention even smaller wallet


----------



## Mr Rick

bigfatpaulie said:


> I FRIGGIN' LOVE THIS GAME!!
> 
> What is everyone's dream watch right now?  Cost no object?  I've been having fun with this a lot lately because my 15th anniversary is coming up and it is timepieces.  I've been waiting 15 years for this
> 
> ...


 
 As I'm a vintage guy ( in more ways than one) The "Siffert"  would by my choice.


----------



## JamieMcC

I wana play to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Patek Philippe Ref. 5016
  




  
 At the other end I can not escape the gravitational pull the Halios Puck has on me.


----------



## AxelCloris

Throwing price to the wind I want the Jaeger-LeCoultre Hybris Mechanica à Grande Sonnerie.


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


> As I'm a vintage guy ( in more ways than one) The "Siffert"  would by my choice.



Nice one Rick, figured you and Shane would come back with vintage pieces. If money were no object or I hit a poweball I know I'd search out a few nice oldies


----------



## Podster

axelcloris said:


> Throwing price to the wind I want the Jaeger-LeCoultre Hybris Mechanica à Grande Sonnerie.



Axel, you and Jamie both have excellent taste


----------



## Zojokkeli

Dream watch? I'd probably go with De Bethune DB25 Quetzalcoatl.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Some really amazing pieces.  I've always been a fan of the 5016.  Amazing piece.  I've seen it in person and it is surprisingly thick.  I've been lucky enough to also have held the Hybris Mechanica.  It's a giant but an absolute marvel.
  
 That's a very unique De Bethune - I didn't know a Quetzalcoatl version existed!  I've seen photos of a Mayan version, but this one is totally off the wall.  It it must be really something in person.


----------



## moedawg140

Here are the ones that I would like to have in my collection...
  
*Hublot Classic Fusion Haute Joaillerie*
  
*"...*limited to only eight pieces, earns its $1 million price tag with the 1,185 baguette diamonds covering every surface of the watch, from the case and bracelet to the openworked dial. For the case alone, a 15-person team had to perform 1,800 hours of cutting and 200 hours of dimensional checking and quality control. Certainly one of the most expensive watches ever made by Hublot."

  
  
  
*Greubel Forsey Art Piece 1*
  
 "...was revealed at the 2013 SIHH, and quickly rose to the upper echelon of the “most expensive watches ever made” rankings, with a price of CHF 1.5 million (approximately $1.6 million). The watch’s standout feature is the nanosculpture by artist Willard Wigan in the crown. The Art Piece 1 also has an inclined tourbillon."
  

  
  
  
*Richard Mille Tourbillon RM 56-02 Sapphire*
  
*"...*combines the tripartite sapphire case of the RM 56-01 with the brand’s revolutionary “cabled movement” design. Click here for more info on Richard Mille’s most expensive watch yet, which breaks not only the $1 million barrier but the $2 million one as well, priced at a cool $2,020,000."
  

  
 and of course, the watch that is one of the most expensive watches _ever_:
  
  
*A. Lange & Söhne Grand Complication*
  
*"...*unveiled at SIHH 2013, is priced at a staggering 1.92 million euros (approximately $2,497,000 in U.S. currency). The Grand Complication features a _grand sonnerie_ and _petit sonnerie_ in addition to a minute repeater, a monopusher chronograph with a split-seconds function and jumping seconds, and a perpetual calendar with a moon-phase display.*"*
  

  
  
_...I would rather own one of these exquisite timepieces, and then sell it.  I would use the money to purchase/build a dream home, purchase my mother a home, and also donate some to the wrestling team that I coach._


----------



## Wokei

Dream piece Urwerk UC-210

Podster..yes ..that Grisogono piece face does work like a camera shutter....amazing


----------



## GloryUprising

Money no object? Credor Sonnerie (right).... but screw it, if money is REALLY no object, lets go for the full Minute Repeater (left).  God I LOVE Seiko's Spring Drive Motion.
  

  
 But for now, I guess I'll settle on this:


----------



## Wokei

Where is SpudHarris dream piece ?


----------



## SpudHarris

wokei said:


> Where is @SpudHarris dream piece ?


 
  
 Haha, you never fail to make me smile. I dig your sense of humour....
  
 well.. I have looked and looked and checked out others choices and I know it might seem lame or a bit unimaginative but nothing really turns me on more than this piece. A lot of the expensive stuff out there is pretentious or crass for the want of better words aimed at the rich and famous. I believe if I had the cash I could actually wear this without feeling as if I were trying to prove something.  It really is so beautiful, I am a little sorry I will never be able to afford one or one like it


----------



## bigfatpaulie

spudharris said:


> Haha, you never fail to make me smile. I dig your sense of humour....
> 
> well.. I have looked and looked and checked out others choices and I know it might seem lame or a bit unimaginative but nothing really turns me on more than this piece. A lot of the expensive stuff out there is pretentious or crass for the want of better words aimed at the rich and famous. I believe if I had the cash I could actually wear this without feeling as if I were trying to prove something.  It really is so beautiful, I am a little sorry I will never be able to afford one or one like it


 
  
 A very gentlemanly choice indeed.


----------



## Wokei

gloryuprising said:


> Money no object? Credor Sonnerie (right).... but screw it, if money is REALLY no object, lets go for the full Minute Repeater (left).  God I LOVE Seiko's Spring Drive Motion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Used to own the same Seiko Spring Drive ...its a beauty ....kinda regret letting it go 




spudharris said:


> Haha, you never fail to make me smile. I dig your sense of humour....
> 
> well.. I have looked and looked and checked out others choices and I know it might seem lame or a bit unimaginative but nothing really turns me on more than this piece. A lot of the expensive stuff out there is pretentious or crass for the want of better words aimed at the rich and famous. I believe if I had the cash I could actually wear this without feeling as if I were trying to prove something.  It really is so beautiful, I am a little sorry I will never be able to afford one or one like it




Nice one .....thanks ..me grew up watching Brit comedy ...Monthy Python ...Fawlty Towers


----------



## shane55

podster said:


> Nice one Rick, figured you and Shane would come back with vintage pieces. If money were no object or I hit a poweball I know I'd search out a few nice oldies


 
  
 Not vintage... but it was a very nice timepiece.
  
 A Toute Vitesse, limited edition No. 8 / 20.


----------



## shane55

But I'm a simple man... and I've always wanted one of these. I may get one some day... I had one on my wrist last week. Almost bought it. Felt great, looked even better.
  
 No longer made, but some new still out there. Too bad it doesn't have a display back. The movement is beautiful.
 Breguet Type 20 Transatlantique
  
 (Obviously not my photo)


----------



## OddE

I am quite grateful that I am a man of simple tastes (Well, simple-ish, anyway) - so my dream watches are (just) within the realm of what I can possibly aspire to own one day, if I save up funds for a long time like a good boy should. 
  


 Patek Philippe Calatrava 5196R
  


 Zenith Ultra Thin
  
 Yes, I am a sucker for small seconds and red gold.


----------



## AxelCloris

wokei said:


> Dream piece Urwerk UC-210


 
  
 I haven't seen that model before but I absolutely adore their UR-110.


----------



## Podster

odde said:


> I am quite grateful that I am a man of simple tastes (Well, simple-ish, anyway) - so my dream watches are (just) within the realm of what I can possibly aspire to own one day, if I save up funds for a long time like a good boy should.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice, understated elegance and simplicity


----------



## Wokei

Another two of me delusional dream pieces by Azimuth


----------



## Podster

axelcloris said:


> I haven't seen that model before but I absolutely adore their UR-110.


 
 Wild Axel or as Elmer Fudd would say "Vewy Intaresting", giving Freak Labs a run for their money


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

shane55 said:


> Not vintage... but it was a very nice timepiece.
> 
> A Toute Vitesse, limited edition No. 8 / 20.


 
 Nice Shane, I don't think they make anything that is not sweet!


----------



## shane55

odde said:


> I am quite grateful that I am a man of simple tastes (Well, simple-ish, anyway) - so my dream watches are (just) within the realm of what I can possibly aspire to own one day, if I save up funds for a long time like a good boy should.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Both quite exquisite.


----------



## shane55

podster said:


> Nice Shane, I don't think they make anything that is not sweet!


 
  
 Yeah, wonderful movements. I prefer the designs from when this was made to what I saw the other day (at my local Swatch / Omega / Blancpain / Breguet shop).
 But there are still some nice pieces in their collection.


----------



## Podster

shane55 said:


> Yeah, wonderful movements. I prefer the designs from when this was made to what I saw the other day (at my local Swatch / Omega / Blancpain / Breguet shop).
> But there are still some nice pieces in their collection.


 
 Absolutely, I put the Blancpain L-Evoluiton Tourbillon Carrousel in a few pages back and it's like one of their newest.  
  
 In the Blanc's I like this




  
 This is a new watch I think looks killer, know nothing of the brand but I do love this llok!


----------



## gelocks

I don't think I had posted this, but this was my latest buy:
  

  
 A bit "smaller" than I'm used to, but looks excellent and keeps good time of course. 
  
 http://www.tourneau.com/shop/brand/ball-watch/fireman-racer-51399p
  
 Comparison with newer models: http://www.topperjewelers.com/?p=blog&article=the-new-fireman-models-from-ball


----------



## bigfatpaulie

podster said:


> Absolutely, I put the Blancpain L-Evoluiton Tourbillon Carrousel in a few pages back and it's like one of their newest.
> 
> In the Blanc's I like this
> 
> ...


 
  
 Have you seen a video of this watch ticking?  It's really something else!


----------



## AxelCloris

bigfatpaulie said:


> Have you seen a video of this watch ticking?  It's really something else!


----------



## Podster

Nice, of course for almost $50k it should wow you! THX for posting Axel

I love the way they blue pops om that new watch gelocks


----------



## indieman

My dream watch
One of the mtgs...


----------



## bigfatpaulie

podster said:


> Nice, of course for almost $50k it should wow you! THX for posting Axel
> 
> I love the way they blue pops om that new watch gelocks


 
  
 That'd be it.  I don't care for quartz, but dead beat seconds are really something else.  
  
  
 ...
  
  
 ...
  
  
 I don't know why...


----------



## moedawg140

indieman said:


> My dream watch
> One of the mtgs...




Yeah, I definitely think one of the MT-Gs are a dream watch for me as well - a dream that shouldn't be difficult to become a reality. Just gotta get my studies done, and maybe put up a Kickstarter account like Wokei suggested! ...or maybe not - but it would be pretty cool what I would offer for a donation: remote computer support! :bigsmile_face:

This is one of the MT-Gs I found when I was in Vegas for vacation a few weeks ago - would love to pick this one up:


----------



## Wokei

No need kickstarter fund for this Citizen Eco-Drive Aviator Fabric Strap Mens Watch AW1365-19P.....really liking this watch ...calling me name 



Gotta come back to earth after all those dream pieces ...woot woot


----------



## Redcarmoose

My ultimate dream watch is maybe a little more down to earth than some of the posts.
6.5K



http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/introducing-omega-speedmaster-mark-ii-rio-2016


----------



## Podster

Yes Redcar compared to the $50K to over a million most of us will never even hope to own but the Omega is not chicken feed and by all my viewings out here one of the majorities faves i know I would not kick one out of bed for eating crackersLOL


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## gelocks

mr rick said:


>


 
 Lovely!!!
  
 BTW, if you are looking to buy some watches from "over there", the Euro is down quite a bit me thinks so prices are really really good... trying to control myself... .... lol!


----------



## Podster

Indeed, maybe my favorite of all the CW's you've posted Rick


----------



## Blurr

wokei said:


> Used to own the same Seiko Spring Drive ...its a beauty ....kinda regret letting it go
> Nice one .....thanks ..me grew up watching Brit comedy ...Monthy Python ...Fawlty Towers


 
 Hold up just a minute, did you just say you used to owned a 200.000,- dollar, only 4 made a each year Credor?!?


----------



## Wokei

blurr said:


> Hold up just a minute, did you just say you used to owned a 200.000,- dollar, only 4 made a each year Credor?!?






Seiko ...not Credor


----------



## moedawg140

Just found out that my fiancé is going to purchase me a MT-G for the graduation/wedding gift. The dream will come true in more ways than one! 

*Poll*: Which MT-G would you choose if you had to pick one of the two?

Black or Silver?



Thanks in advance for those who participate!


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Just found out that my fiancé is going to purchase me a MT-G for the graduation/wedding gift. The dream will come true in more ways than one!
> 
> *Poll*: Which MT-G would you choose if you had to pick one of the two?
> 
> ...




Black with the gold trim ...." SWAG" ....muahahahahahahahahaahha

Lucky devil you ...cheers


----------



## Podster

I





wokei said:


> Black with the gold trim ...." SWAG" ....muahahahahahahahahaahha
> 
> Lucky devil you ...cheers


 

I second that motion your honor


----------



## alv4426

Hey where in Vegas did you find that watch? Id love to see that watch along with a few other G Shocks/Protreks in person before I buy.
 Quote:


moedawg140 said:


> This is one of the MT-Gs I found when I was in Vegas for vacation a few weeks ago - would love to pick this one up:
> 
> SNIP


----------



## indieman

I take back my pick for dream watch... I found something I like even more than the mtg 
I was at a local jeweler getting links removed from my srp309 bracelet. While waiting for them to finish an employee showed me another automatic dive watch they had. 
I'm not sure of the model, but the maker is Ball. It's very nice, supposedly water proof to 600m! That's crazy. Also the price was over $6.5k O.O! I took a quick pic  but totally just a smoke dream watch for someone like me :/


Also here is a group pic of some of the watches I've collected over the past few years. Most of them are impulse buys and junk lol so only a few are used regularly.


----------



## Wokei

indieman said:


> I take back my pick for dream watch... I found something I like even more than the mtg
> I was at a local jeweler getting links removed from my srp309 bracelet. While waiting for them to finish an employee showed me another automatic dive watch they had.
> I'm not sure of the model, but the maker is Ball. It's very nice, supposedly water proof to 600m! That's crazy. Also the price was over $6.5k O.O! I took a quick pic  but totally just a smoke dream watch for someone like me :/
> 
> ...




Hey man ...used to have that G Shock in the second pic ..last row far left ...haha


----------



## indieman

wokei said:


> Hey man ...used to have that G Shock in the second pic ..last row far left ...haha



A classic! I've posted pics of it before. My one and only g-shock atm. Hope to change that though


----------



## Blurr

wokei said:


> Seiko ...not Credor



You said the same spring drive, those are the credor, you probably meant the direct drive which is the seiko.


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Black with the gold trim ...." SWAG" ....muahahahahahahahahaahha
> 
> Lucky devil you ...cheers


 
  
 Thanks for the vote!  I am truly blessed/lucky/whatever floats your boat.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


podster said:


> I
> 
> 
> I second that motion your honor


 
  
 Thanks for the vote as well!
  


alv4426 said:


> Hey where in Vegas did you find that watch? Id love to see that watch along with a few other G Shocks/Protreks in person before I buy.


 
  
 I am assuming you meant the black with rose gold trim MT-G?  I found it at the Fashion Show Mall.  So... which MT-G would you choose, the black or silver one?  The picture of the black and silver MT-Gs was taken last night at the South Coast Plaza Mall - Tourneau.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

blurr said:


> You said the same spring drive, those are the credor, you probably meant the direct drive which is the seiko.


 
  
 Check out http://www.seikospringdrive.com.
  
 The Spring Drive has always been for Seiko branded watches.  Seiko uses it is several different models, in several of their lines: Grand Seiko, Prospex, Galante, Ananta, Izul _and _Credor.  There are something like 12 different spring drive calibers in current production.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

You have some really cool looking watches in your collection Rick. I too like the small seconds


----------



## shane55

I'm just about to click 'buy' on this handsome beast.
 Anyone have this exact model? Diver 300 M Co-Axial Chronograph 41.5 mm. 212.30.42.50.01.001
 I'm curious about your thoughts about it... weight, thickness, etc.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

shane55 said:


> I'm just about to click 'buy' on this handsome beast.
> Anyone have this exact model? Diver 300 M Co-Axial Chronograph 41.5 mm. 212.30.42.50.01.001
> I'm curious about your thoughts about it... weight, thickness, etc.


 
  
  
 I had an Racing America’s Cup Chronograph - it had a Regatta time and was bigger than the regular chrono - 44mm and something like 16mm think.  It was a hefty watch, especially for a guy like me with pretty small wrists.  The proportion was good (height vs diameter) so it worked despite its size.  It was a hefty watch and you will likely always be aware of it on your wrist especially if primarily wear lighter watches.  I would recommend getting something like a Hadley Roma silicon or rubber strap for a an inexpensive way to lighten the watch (although it may make it a bit top heavy.
  
 I say go for it.  It's a marvelous chrono.


----------



## shane55

bigfatpaulie said:


> I had an Racing America’s Cup Chronograph - it had a Regatta time and was bigger than the regular chrono - 44mm and something like 16mm think.  It was a hefty watch, especially for a guy like me with pretty small wrists.  The proportion was good (height vs diameter) so it worked despite its size.  It was a hefty watch and you will likely always be aware of it on your wrist especially if primarily wear lighter watches.  I would recommend getting something like a Hadley Roma silicon or rubber strap for a an inexpensive way to lighten the watch (although it may make it a bit top heavy.
> 
> I say go for it.  It's a marvelous chrono.


 
  
 Ha, indeed a heavy beast. And I did... ordered it earlier this afternoon. It might be available for pick up next weekend.
 Pretty excited. First new middle-tier watch in a long while.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I've been wanting a co-axial ever since they debuted several years ago. And they finally brought these down to 41.4mm. Nice size.


----------



## Wokei

shane55..congrats friend....excellent choice...


----------



## Blurr

bigfatpaulie said:


> Check out http://www.seikospringdrive.com.
> 
> The Spring Drive has always been for Seiko branded watches.  Seiko uses it is several different models, in several of their lines: Grand Seiko, Prospex, Galante, Ananta, Izul _and _Credor.  There are something like 12 different spring drive calibers in current production.


 
  
 I know about those springdrive, I was referring to this post; http://www.head-fi.org/t/70190/watches-another-passion-of-ours-it-seems-post-your-pics/9330#post_11467446
 Where there is a pictures of the credor springdrive and one of a direct drive moonphase premiere..


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


>


 
 Diggin' your Easter watch Rick, Happy one to you


----------



## gelocks

So, browsing the "Affordables" section on WUS, I noted these new pre-production watches (probably coming to Kickstarter soon):
  
 http://forums.watchuseek.com/f71/should-follow-bull-we-want-your-input-stuckx-driver-1642106.html
  
 With the meca-quartz, it should be a cool watch all around.
 I'm also following their next watch:
  
 http://forums.watchuseek.com/f71/stuckx-bullhead-feedback-leading-launch-thread-1404338.html
  
 I think they are good designs and good movements as well and their prices are not eye-gouging.


----------



## shane55

Speaking of Meca-quartz...


----------



## moedawg140

Easter Sunday watch:


----------



## liamstrain

Shane, that IWC is gorgeous.


----------



## shane55

liamstrain said:


> Shane, that IWC is gorgeous.


 
  
 Thank you, Sir. I would agree. That's why I'm wearing it next week.
 Usually my watches are on weekly rotations...
  
 Last week's:


----------



## indieman

shane55 said:


> Thank you, Sir. I would agree. That's why I'm wearing it next week.
> Usually my watches are on weekly rotations...
> 
> Last week's:



Oh my! What strap would that be towards the end? Looks to be leather...


----------



## shane55

indieman said:


> Oh my! What strap would that be towards the end? Looks to be leather...


 
  
 I can't remember where I got it... but it's a rubber - resin compound. Very flexible and great in salt water.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

Will wear this Bluetooth G today:


----------



## indieman

moedawg140 said:


> Will wear this Bluetooth G today:



Sexy! I've been eyeing the all black g'mix


----------



## moedawg140

indieman said:


> Sexy! I've been eyeing the all black g'mix


 
  
 Thanks!  
  
 I am so sad and disappointed that I can not wear the G'MIX/GBA400 watches because the protruding crown irritates my wrist, and I do not want to wear it on my right wrist.  I particularly like the multi colored GBA400s, and the new lime green G'MIX watch.
  
 GBA400-3B:


----------



## shane55

This week's wear... with the Hirsch Carbon Fiber.


----------



## SpudHarris

shane55 said:


> I can't remember where I got it... but it's a rubber - resin compound. Very flexible and great in salt water.




It's a real nice strap and complements the Omega perfectly. I really love the combo, Congrats....


----------



## alv4426

I just came back from the mall to check out the G Shock MT-g in black that thing is real nice. I was just about to buy it since I need a new watch for work but it's too much watch to beat up and bloody. I did order one of the GWA10000-1A though since it is much nicer in real life and the price is great. Thank you dudes for the motivation to upgrade my watch. I think I got a new hobby


----------



## indieman

alv4426 said:


> I just came back from the mall to check out the G Shock MT-g in black that thing is real nice. I was just about to buy it since I need a new watch for work but it's too much watch to beat up and bloody. I did order one of the GWA10000-1A though since it is much nicer in real life and the price is great. Thank you dudes for the motivation to upgrade my watch. I think I got a new hobby



Oh that's a nice one. I just wish they didn't cost so much 
The price jumps in g-shocks is crazy


----------



## moedawg140

alv4426 said:


> I just came back from the mall to check out the G Shock MT-g in black that thing is real nice. I was just about to buy it since I need a new watch for work but it's too much watch to beat up and bloody. I did order one of the GWA10000-1A though since it is much nicer in real life and the price is great. Thank you dudes for the motivation to upgrade my watch. I think I got a new hobby


 
  
 Nice!  The* GWA1000-1A *is a nice watch:
  

  
  
  


indieman said:


> Oh that's a nice one. I just wish they didn't cost so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Fleabay is your friend, my friend.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am debating between having my fiancée purchase the MT-G from Tourneau or from fleabay for a lot cheaper.  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Mr Rick

Steinhart Ocean Forty-Four GMT


----------



## JamieMcC

mr rick said:


> Steinhart Ocean Forty-Four GMT


 

 Is this the one often referred to as having the pepsi bezel?


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today, unless my mood changes:


----------



## liamstrain

Accidentally won an auction for this. Should be here in a few days.


----------



## Podster

liamstrain said:


> Accidentally won an auction for this. Should be here in a few days.


 
 Nice, accidents will happen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 LOL
  
 I know I love mine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For some reason my camera skilz wit this iPhone 4 lack your detail


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Nice, accidents will happen:rolleyes:  LOL
> 
> I know I love mine:bigsmile_face:
> 
> ...




* For some reason my camera skilz wit this iPhone 4 lack your detail*

So true ..love your honesty


----------



## Mr Rick

jamiemcc said:


> Is this the one often referred to as having the pepsi bezel?


 
 Pepsi is Blue/Red. this is "Coke". LOL


----------



## Wokei

mr rick said:


> Pepsi is Blue/Red. this is "Coke". LOL




This is Pepsi bezel on me Seiko Kinetic


----------



## alv4426

Do you guys know of any watches other than Casio made that have a countdown timer? That is the main feature that drew me to Casio/G-shock. Every store I went to said there are none but I just realized that a few citizen watches (Nighthawk, Skyhawk) do have this feature. Im now curious to get a list of watches I could upgrade to in the future to use at work. I liked the size of these better than the G-Shock I bought (smaller is better for me).


----------



## liamstrain

Tissot T-touch - I think that is a feature of at least some of the t-touch models.


----------



## Wokei

alv4426 said:


> Do you guys know of any watches other than Casio made that have a countdown timer? That is the main feature that drew me to Casio/G-shock. Every store I went to said there are none but I just realized that a few citizen watches (Nighthawk, Skyhawk) do have this feature. Im now curious to get a list of watches I could upgrade to in the future to use at work. I liked the size of these better than the G-Shock I bought (smaller is better for me).




Citizen "Sailhawk" JR4045-57E ...one of me Eco Drive with countdown timer


----------



## Podster

alv4426 said:


> Do you guys know of any watches other than Casio made that have a countdown timer? That is the main feature that drew me to Casio/G-shock. Every store I went to said there are none but I just realized that a few citizen watches (Nighthawk, Skyhawk) do have this feature. Im now curious to get a list of watches I could upgrade to in the future to use at work. I liked the size of these better than the G-Shock I bought (smaller is better for me).


 
 http://support.tissot.ch/usersmanual/154-en.pdf


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Citizen "Sailhawk" JR4045-57E ...one of me Eco Drive with countdown timer


 
 Nice spoon


----------



## alv4426

Thank you peoples... keep it going mang


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> *For some reason my camera skilz wit this iPhone 4 lack your detail*
> 
> So true ..love your honesty


 
 Oh, I have a good shot but I did not take it.


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Oh, I have a good shot but I did not take it.




Just joking brother ..you know I love messing you up ...rocking your new avatar ...Baycode delivers....woot woot


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Just joking brother ..you know I love messing you up ...rocking your new avatar ...Baycode delivers....woot woot


 
 I know Bro, pics sux but it looks best right here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BooYa


----------



## shane55

wokei said:


> Citizen "Sailhawk" JR4045-57E ...one of me Eco Drive with countdown timer


 
  
 Dang... I always liked these!!


----------



## Wokei

shane55 said:


> Dang... I always liked these!!




Thanks ...I know right ...lol ...Booya as spoken by Podster

Here is a good article with lotsa good pic ..very well written 

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f21/impressions-citizen-sailhawk-jr4045-57e-655511.html


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Thanks ...I know right ...lol ...Booya as spoken by @Podster
> 
> Here is a good article with lotsa good pic ..very well written
> 
> http://forums.watchuseek.com/f21/impressions-citizen-sailhawk-jr4045-57e-655511.html


 
 Always making my decisions hard brotha, been eyeing the Eco-Zilla ever since I saw it and yours now you go and post the Sailhawk, I'm so


----------



## Wokei

Podster..Oh brotha...Oh brotha of mine...too much....you think so...lol



Second pic with Ecozilla adapter which need to be purchased separately in order to fit in leather or silicone band


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

Will wear this today - unless my mood changes:


----------



## gelocks

Nice.
 Wearing my Mudman today --> http://www.gshock.com/watches/Master_of_G/G9300NV-2
 (will post pic later. )


----------



## indieman

Those are both nice!
My everyday work watch... not fancy 
Need to upgrade to citizen or orient...


----------



## Podster

HeHeHe, wearing my $99 Autoweek magazine cheapo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love this watch with it's Japanese movn't, has a nice feel and fair build quality. Apparently they are no longer in the watch making business but I've been happy with this one for almost 20 years now


----------



## indieman

podster said:


> HeHeHe, wearing my $99 Autoweek magazine cheapo:eek:  I love this watch with it's Japanese movn't, has a nice feel and fair build quality. Apparently they are no longer in the watch making business but I've been happy with this one for almost 20 years now:blink:



If it's lasted that long must be better than "cheapo" 

If I had saved money instead of impulse buying cheap watches I could have bought one nice one :/


----------



## indieman

indieman said:


> Those are both nice!
> My everyday work watch... not fancy
> Need to upgrade to citizen or orient...



Anyone know an affordable citizen/orient/etc similar in design to this fossil? I love the all black band/bezel/face


----------



## alv4426

Just go on amazon and search black field watch you will get a lot of choices. I've been obsessing over watches for a few days now and I'm really into that same style (all black field watch) Hamilton Titanium has my attention atm.


----------



## indieman

alv4426 said:


> Just go on amazon and search black field watch you will get a lot of choices. I've been obsessing over watches for a few days now and I'm really into that same style (all black field watch) Hamilton Titanium has my attention atm.


 

 This one is very nice but out of my price range for now!
http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BL5259-08E-Perpetual-Calendar-Chronograph/dp/B00PXVTLJ2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428529416&sr=8-1&keywords=BL5259-08E


----------



## shane55

indieman said:


> This one is very nice but out of my price range for now!
> http://www.amazon.com/Citizen-BL5259-08E-Perpetual-Calendar-Chronograph/dp/B00PXVTLJ2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1428529416&sr=8-1&keywords=BL5259-08E


 
  
  
 Holy crap, that's a great looking watch... and functional (Obviously I'm deeply into chrono's).
 But it's about 2mm too big. 41 or maybe 42 is it. Anything over that looks like a grandfather clock has been strapped to my wrist.
 Which is why I can't get this one either...


----------



## Wokei

indieman said:


> Anyone know an affordable citizen/orient/etc similar in design to this fossil? I love the all black band/bezel/face




http://www.creationwatches.com/products/orient-watches-252/orient-automatic-em7k001b-mens-watch-3444.html



http://www.creationwatches.com/products/orient-watches-252/orient-japanese-automatic-em7l001b9-3886.html




http://www.creationwatches.com/products/orient-watches-252/orient-disk-collection-automatic-er02004b-3959.html



Maybe this three will do ..cheers


----------



## moedawg140

gelocks said:


> Nice.
> Wearing my Mudman today --> http://www.gshock.com/watches/Master_of_G/G9300NV-2
> (will post pic later. )


 
  
 Men in Navy version, nice.  I'm seriously considering purchasing the Men in Rescue Red version...


----------



## indieman

wokei said:


> http://www.creationwatches.com/products/orient-watches-252/orient-automatic-em7k001b-mens-watch-3444.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I saw these as well. Creation is a good site. Better not spend too much time there


----------



## Wokei

shane55 said:


> Holy crap, that's a great looking watch... and functional (Obviously I'm deeply into chrono's).
> But it's about 2mm too big. 41 or maybe 42 is it. Anything over that looks like a grandfather clock has been strapped to my wrist.
> Which is why I can't get this one either...




Yup...it's a monster of a watch..Me got the non chrono Kinetic version


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Yup...it's a monster of a watch..Me got the non chrono Kinetic version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Loving the band, my friend!  Haven't seen a red-stitched band I haven't liked yet.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

I can't say I'm jealous Rick but I do feel a slight tinge of envy when I see some of these Heuer's


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this watch on a glorious day:


----------



## indieman

Nice one moe!
Have you seen the new one they just posted on facebook? Looks like a must have!


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this watch on a glorious day:


 
 What a surprise, a "G" Shock
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the look of this one a lot Moe


----------



## Amish

I'm by no means a watch collector or am I even passionate about watches. I just like to wear a decent watch. I own 7 of them and I tend to pick them up when one strikes my fancy.
  
 I took this shot the other day for this thread but forgot to post it:
  

  
  
  
 And today I am wearing this:


----------



## Wokei

Amish.....nice watch and btw love the ink ....


----------



## indieman

amish said:


> I'm by no means a watch collector or am I even passionate about watches. I just like to wear a decent watch. I own 7 of them and I tend to pick them up when one strikes my fancy.
> 
> I took this shot the other day for this thread but forgot to post it:
> 
> ...



Lol I'm the same way. I only have one watch that wasn't an impulse buy


----------



## shane55

amish said:


> I'm by no means a watch collector or am I even passionate about watches. I just like to wear a decent watch. I own 7 of them and I tend to pick them up when one strikes my fancy.
> 
> I took this shot the other day for this thread but forgot to post it:


 
  
 Both nice... but I have an affinity for this.


----------



## Amish

wokei said:


> @Amish.....nice watch and btw love the ink ....


 
 Thanks dude!
  


shane55 said:


> Both nice... but I have an affinity for this.


 
 It's a sharp looking watch for sure. My 7 month old son seems to enjoy it as well as I constantly have to pull his mouth off it!


----------



## Amish

indieman said:


> Lol I'm the same way. I only have one watch that wasn't an impulse buy


 
 Yeah I used to be like that. One watch for years but around 8 years ago when I met my wife and she bought me a new watch for my birthday I then started paying a bit more attention and over the past 8 years I've manage to collect 10 watches. I recently sold 3 vintage watches (ranging from 1913 to 1959) though so now I'm down to 7. Honestly I don't collect but I guess when you have more than a handful it automatically becomes a collection.
  
 I'm like you...I see something that catches my eye and jump on it.


----------



## liamstrain

Well look who showed up to play, today.


----------



## alv4426

This one arrived today too. I finally have a backup watch, and I like it a lot (Lloyd Christmas voice)


----------



## indieman

alv4426 said:


> This one arrived today too. I finally have a backup watch, and I like it a lot (Lloyd Christmas voice)



:O!!!
Wow those are both beautiful


----------



## moedawg140

indieman said:


> Nice one moe!
> Have you seen the new one they just posted on facebook? Looks like a must have!


 
  
 I saw that one!  There are very few all black Gs that I own, but if I saw it in person I would probably purchase it.  Actually, one of my wrestlers that misplaced his new G-Shock was the same model (not same limited model as the one posted, but similar colorway) that I wore for 2 days until he came up to me (it was on my wrist) and said "Can I have my watch back?  I got in trouble from my dad because I couldn't find it!"  I said "Good, next time you shouldn't misplace your watch anymore!"  Hopefully he learned his lesson.
  
  


podster said:


> What a surprise, a "G" Shock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick

Just when you think you have a nice collection something like this comes along as a wake up call.


----------



## indieman

moedawg140 said:


> I saw that one!  There are very few all black Gs that I own, but if I saw it in person I would probably purchase it.  Actually, one of my wrestlers that misplaced his new G-Shock was the same model (not same limited model as the one posted, but similar colorway) that I wore for 2 days until he came up to me (it was on my wrist) and said "Can I have my watch back?  I got in trouble from my dad because I couldn't find it!"  I said "Good, next time you shouldn't misplace your watch anymore!"  Hopefully he learned his lesson.



Whoa! You a coach? Or one of those announcers guys lol. It's funny to think a grown man wrestler in trouble with his dad for losing a watch lol



mr rick said:


> Just when you think you have a nice collection something like this comes along as a wake up call.



Wow. That's impressive!


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


> Just when you think you have a nice collection something like this comes along as a wake up call.


 
 Humbling to say the least eh! I think I ask before and did you say you had 4 Heuer's? I bet your CW collection exceeds this one in size however?


----------



## Mr Rick

podster said:


> Humbling to say the least eh! I think I ask before and did you say you had 4 Heuer's? I bet your CW collection exceeds this one in size however?


 
 I have 8 Heuers. I have 18 CWs.
  
 I think this guy has more Heuers that he is not showing. The boxes alone exceed the cost of all my CWs. LOL


----------



## moedawg140

indieman said:


> Whoa! You a coach? Or one of those announcers guys lol. It's funny to think a grown man wrestler in trouble with his dad for losing a watch lol
> ...


 
  
 I coach and wrestle (the real kind).  What I meant was that my wrestler (who is a high school student) was in trouble with his dad for losing a watch.  Sorry if there was some confusion there!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 I do not wear this one much at all since it is a collectible limited edition Eminem G-Shock, but gotta let it get some fresh air every so often...


----------



## indieman

moedawg140 said:


> I coach and wrestle (the real kind).  What I meant was that my wrestler (who is a high school student) was in trouble with his dad for losing a watch.  Sorry if there was some confusion there!
> 
> [rule]
> I do not wear this one much at all since it is a collectible limited edition Eminem G-Shock, but gotta let it get some fresh air every so often...



Ah I see now lol.

Yes would be a shame to scratch it or something!


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> I coach and wrestle (the real kind).  What I meant was that my wrestler (who is a high school student) was in trouble with his dad for losing a watch.  Sorry if there was some confusion there!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 "limited edition Eminem"? Like Marshall Mathers etched signature is on the case back? It is a nice one, is this the gold face non Eminem version of that http://www.jomashop.com/casio-watch-gdx6900fb-1cr.html ?


----------



## moedawg140

indieman said:


> Ah I see now lol.
> 
> Yes would be a shame to scratch it or something!


 
  
 I know...this is one of the only models (the other is my Electric Blue Bluetooth G) that I am very careful to not scratch, since the Eminem G is matte black and the Electric Blue G has a deep, glossy finish to it.
  
  


podster said:


> "limited edition Eminem"? Like Marshall Mathers etched signature is on the case back? It is a nice one, is this the gold face non Eminem version of that http://www.jomashop.com/casio-watch-gdx6900fb-1cr.html ?


 
  
 The gold face is the same model, but the G-SHOCK x Eminem Limited Edition 30th Anniversary Timepiece does come with a snazzy box, graphics on the band, bezel and etched signature on the watch case back.
  
 Description from Casio America, Inc.:
  
Eminem is a multi-platinum, 13-time Grammy Award winning rapper, record producer, songwriter and actor, who has sold over 80 million albums worldwide. His latest album, The Marshall Mathers LP 2, was released on November 5, 2013. It debuted at No. 1 on the Billboard 200 albums chart selling 792,000 copies in its first week. An avid watch collector, Eminem is seen wearing G-SHOCK throughout many of his music videos and performances, making this collaboration a natural expression of mutual respect and appreciation. Being one of the most recognized and accomplished hip-hop artists of our time, this limited edition collaborative watch with Eminem crowns a long history of hip-hop partnerships for G-SHOCK.

Available in matte black with black dial and black reverse LCD, the GDX6900MNM-1 pays homage to Eminem’s rise from one of the world’s most rugged urban terrains – the streets of downtown Detroit. As a tribute, the skyline of Detroit is printed in bold red on the upper watch band. The watch face and band loop sport the reverse “E” from the stylized EMINƎM moniker, while the watch case back and lower watch band are personalized with an autograph of his alter ego, “Shady”.

 Here are some more photos of the watch:
  

  

  
 Contrast of light

  
 Signature on lower strap

  
 With flash on

  
 Detroit skyline on upper strap with reverse ion plated "E" bandloop and buckle

  
 Etched signature on ion plated watch case back

  

  
 Illuminated


----------



## Wokei

Nice one moedawg140....Me envy you..if not for me skin problem....aaaah


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Nice one @moedawg140....Me envy you..if not for me skin problem....aaaah


 
 That is too bad you can't wear them anymore
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Awesome watch and pictures Moe, I'm pretty sure Eminem is my 12 year old's favorite recording artist, to be honest he probably gets that more from his mother than I but I like him as well. I remember both he and my 14 year old explaining to me Rap God had the most words and fastest pace of any rap song eva
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Man I'm getting old


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Nice one @moedawg140....Me envy you..if not for me skin problem....aaaah


 
  
 Thanks, maybe a wrist wrap underneath any watch would help? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (almond milk in my glass)  Time to enjoy your G-Shocks again, friend!
  
  


podster said:


> That is too bad you can't wear them anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks Podster, appreciate the kind words.
  
 It's interesting that Eminem is your son's favorite, since there are many more newer artists out there, but awesome nonetheless.  Yeah, Rap God is actually a pretty good song for some people.
  
 Trust me, I'm not too old, but I feel the same way.  I say to my wrestlers "man, I'm over twice your age, you can do *insert exercise, technique*!"


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks, maybe a wrist wrap underneath any watch would help?   (almond milk in my glass)  Time to enjoy your G-Shocks again, friend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yup ..that's what me do when wearing G- Shock with a wrist band ....

Eminem...early stuff rocks ...me old so old skool rap Grandmaster Melle Mel and Afrika Bambaata and early 80's n 90's rap NWA Public Enemy KRS One Tribal Quest ...hahaha


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Yup ..that's what me do when wearing G- Shock with a wrist band ....
> 
> Eminem...early stuff rocks ...me old so old skool rap Grandmaster Melle Mel and Afrika Bambaata and early 80's n 90's rap NWA Public Enemy KRS One Tribal Quest ...hahaha


 
 Well you know I have 10 years on you and this is my second time around the baby making horn. My 36 year old was into NWA, Easy E (Maybe that's what I'll start calling you double E)!, DJ Quick, Kid Sensation and the ever popular Tone Loc getting down with that "Wild Thang" and "Funky Cold Medina"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Now I'm really dating myself, was playing one of my old Afrika Bambaata albums last week and have been playing the Easy E on CD in my car the last month now my 14 year old thinks he's always hard and about to pull my card
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Yup ..that's what me do when wearing G- Shock with a wrist band ....
> 
> Eminem...early stuff rocks ...me old so old skool rap Grandmaster Melle Mel and Afrika Bambaata and early 80's n 90's rap NWA Public Enemy KRS One Tribal Quest ...hahaha


 
  
 Oh, I feel you on all of that!  Here's a list of some of my near and dear songs in the HiFiMAN music appreciation contest:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/761185/canjam-music-appreciation-contest/75#post_11469960.


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Oh, I feel you on all of that!  Here's a list of some of my near and dear songs in the HiFiMAN music appreciation contest:  http://www.head-fi.org/t/761185/canjam-music-appreciation-contest/75#post_11469960.




Dude ....me have all those songs from that link ..yowzah ...


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Dude ....me have all those songs from that link ..yowzah ...


----------



## shane55

Ugh... it's not a collectable, limited edition Eminem beauty like that, but it's my weekend wear. And I think it's the best G I've owned (I've had several).


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> Ugh... it's not a collectable, limited edition Eminem beauty like that, but it's my weekend wear. And I think it's the best G I've owned (I've had several).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Gulfman......._nice_.  I really want one, as those are pretty rare in U.S. brick and mortar stores.
  
 With that said, these are the ones I would like to get if I think about getting a Gulfman...maybe in the future:


----------



## Amish

Wearing this when I go out to dinner tonight.


----------



## moedawg140

amish said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice, timeless design.  I like the subtle integration of the gold.


----------



## Amish

Thanks!


----------



## RUMAY408

Seiko Arctura original Retro Kinetic and always on my wrist


----------



## Amish

That's a cool Seiko. I don't think Ive ever seen that one before.


----------



## Wokei

RUMAY408....one of those Seiko that look minimal but yet very appealing ....love the casing...very space age...My take...


----------



## RUMAY408

amish said:


> That's a cool Seiko. I don't think Ive ever seen that one before.


 

 It's a dive watch @ 10 bar, I had to update the capacitor via Seiko otherwise it just keeps ticking, I love this watch!!


----------



## TontonJoK

1994 Sapphire Crystal

swiss automatic movement


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140... that is what me would wear...flash it...when you have it..stay classy bro

Those days me collection of G Shocks before they were sold off are the funkiest multi color ones that me can find


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> moedawg140...note that is what me would wear...flash it...when you have it..stay classy bro




I'll definitely make sure to do that (only referring to the watch) - anything else may get me into big trouble. Haha

Got a new watch a couple of days ago - definitely a different take...some will like it and some I know will really not like it. I'll post a pic of it later...


----------



## uchihaitachi

About x6 Stax sr009 down the drain.... Both are gifts from an overly generous uncle.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

Man I love yellow dials


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Man I love yellow dials




You need some help...me have some nice one back of me head....Double E


----------



## bigfatpaulie

uchihaitachi said:


> About x6 Stax sr009 down the drain.... Both are gifts from an overly generous uncle.


 
  
 A very generous uncle, indeed!  Nice Big Bang!


----------



## uchihaitachi

bigfatpaulie said:


> A very generous uncle, indeed!  Nice Big Bang!


 
 I never wear it sadly. Too heavy, might as well carry a clock around.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

uchihaitachi said:


> I never wear it sadly. Too heavy, might as well carry a clock around.


 
  
 Haha.  That's a shame!  They are clunkers, though.  Well, look at it in the best of health


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this to the Wrestling World Cup at The Forum (Inglewood/L.A.) today:


After the first day (yesterday) the U.S. has won every match, even defeating the global powerhouse, Russia! Hopefully the U.S. will take the gold today!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


>


 
 Love the little touches of red


----------



## gelocks

I saw on eBay that Jomashop was having a sale of Brooklyn Watches errmm... watches... 
 Haven't read/heard much about them but for 100 bucks they have sapphire crystal, "swiss quartz" movements and the cases finishes don't look bad at all. They might be a tad big but not overly so I think.
  
 Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Podster

gelocks said:


> I saw on eBay that Jomashop was having a sale of Brooklyn Watches errmm... watches...
> Haven't read/heard much about them but for 100 bucks they have sapphire crystal, "swiss quartz" movements and the cases finishes don't look bad at all. They might be a tad big but not overly so I think.
> 
> Just thought I'd mention it.


 
 Since you have brought Jomashop up I have been wanting to get this threads take on this company and others and if they are selling authentic product? Where might they be getting these authentic items as well. Curiosity got to me here sometime back when I bought my Tissot Le Locle, called the Tissot USA online distributor and the gentleman I talked to said the only authorized online sellers of Tissot in America was them and Macy's Dept. store online. He also said he could not verify what Jomashop sold was authentic but did say if you buy from anyone other than the two I mentioned that you voided Tissot manufacturer 2yr limited warranty. 
  
 My take is when you pay this much for a watch it should sure make it well past a 2yr limited warranty period? He then politely ask me if I thought disregarding the factory warranty to save a little money up front was worth it, my thoughts are if these are not replica watches then yes the savings is worth it since they should easily make it past that warranty period. What are others thoughts on this?


----------



## gelocks

Like most "grey market" storefronts, Jomashop offers the SAME watches (i.e. authentic, NO Fakes nor Replicas) just at a discounted price because precisely, they are NOT authorized dealers. There's quite a big thread over at watchuseek talking about them. So authentic watches from an un-authorized dealer at way "better" prices. Do note that as far as I know, they offer warranties from 1 to 5 years with a few exceptions. Have never dealt with them but I don't think you'll have a problem if you work with them.


----------



## Mr Rick

FYI......... Gerlach has just introduced a new quartz chrono line called the Enigma.


----------



## Szadzik

mr rick said:


> FYI......... Gerlach has just introduced a new quartz chrono line called the Enigma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great find. I was not looking for a new watch, but since it is a Polish company, I might pre-order it.


----------



## Mr Rick

szadzik said:


> Great find. I was not looking for a new watch, but since it is a Polish company, I might pre-order it.


 
 I'm Polish and own two Gerlach's. They are excellent value for money and being a Polish company is only gravy. LOL


----------



## Szadzik

mr rick said:


> I'm Polish and own two Gerlach's. They are excellent value for money and being a Polish company is only gravy. LOL


 
  
 Polska piękny kraj , Witam krajana.


----------



## Mr Rick

szadzik said:


> Polska piękny kraj , Witam krajana.


 

```
[color=rgb(33, 33, 33)] Tak , mam nadzieję, że kiedyś odwiedzić .[/color]
```


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:


----------



## indieman

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today:



Nice


----------



## gelocks

mr rick said:


> FYI......... Gerlach has just introduced a new quartz chrono line called the Enigma.


 
  
 Saw that one but I'm partial to the looks of the upcoming Helgray Silverstone:
  
 http://www.helgray.com/collections/watches
  
 Of course, I really really would love an Autodromo Prototipo since I think the case is the best looking out there (and similar to some Heuer's, etc.) but $600+ for a mech-quartz that's being offered for cheap by other makers?!? Hmmm no!  --> http://wornandwound.com/2014/01/08/autodromo-prototipo-review/
  
 Cheapest option --> http://vratislavia-watches.com/en/?page_id=7 Heritage Chrono


----------



## moedawg140

indieman said:


> Nice


 
  
 Thanks!  They don't sell that color or most of those models in the U.S.
  
 I'm a little apprehensive posting the new watch that I got... haha...


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks!  They don't sell that color or most of those models in the U.S.
> 
> I'm a little apprehensive posting the new watch that I got... haha...




Why ? Yellow is nice....here in our parts of wood..though not popular but easily available and sometimes you can get them at cheaper price than conventional colour..cheers


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Why ? Yellow is nice....here in our parts of wood..though not popular but easily available and sometimes you can get them at cheaper price than conventional colour..cheers


 
  
 This is not the new watch that I purchased - I haven't posted it yet.  Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> This is not the new watch that I purchased - I haven't posted it yet.  Sorry for the confusion!


 
 Hey Moe, no Stooges pun intended! I've never really been a fan of the "G"'s but I absolutely love this baby
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I think Mr. "G" is also an excellent name
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 IMHO it's worthy of it's $2800 asking price, because it is the TOTL.

  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFAlHT_V4l4


----------



## moedawg140

Gonna wear this today:


----------



## gelocks

mr rick said:


>


 
  
 Hey Mr. Rick.
 Where did you acquire all of your Chris Wards?!
 Are these even available straight from them? I only see new models but nothing on the old ones. It seems these do not come up for sale either on eBay nor watchuseek, etc. Maybe Chrono24!?!
  
  
 Thanks.


----------



## Mr Rick

gelocks said:


> Hey Mr. Rick.
> Where did you acquire all of your Chris Wards?!
> Are these even available straight from them? I only see new models but nothing on the old ones. It seems these do not come up for sale either on eBay nor watchuseek, etc. Maybe Chrono24!?!
> 
> ...


 
 I bought most of my CWs directly from them as new. I bought a few, like the C15, on ebay. I waited a long time for this C15.


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Hey Moe, no Stooges pun intended! I've never really been a fan of the "G"'s but I absolutely love this baby:wink_face:
> I think Mr. "G" is also an excellent name:bigsmile_face:  IMHO it's worthy of it's $1200 asking price.
> 
> 
> ...




The MR-G is an amazing watch, as it has GPS atomic timekeeping, which means wherever you are in the world, the watch will use GPS to automatically adjust its time. 

http://www.casio-intl.com/asia-mea/en/wat/g_shock/mr-g/

http://www.highsnobiety.com/2014/12/19/g-shock-premium-mrg-g1000/

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/casio-g-shock-mr-g-titanium-mrg-g1000-watch/

The MRG-G1000 series also retails for $3,000, but you can find them on Amazon/fleabay for more or less.


----------



## liamstrain

I don't think I could bring myself to pay Omega/Rolex prices for a Casio or any battery/electric powered watch. But then, I also don't like any of the g-shocks, so it may just be I don't get it. :/
  
 Mr. Rick, I love that C15.


----------



## moedawg140

liamstrain said:


> I don't think I could bring myself to pay Omega/Rolex prices for a Casio or any battery/electric powered watch. But then, I also don't like any of the g-shocks, so it may just be I don't get it. :/
> 
> Mr. Rick, I love that C15.




It's great that we have options. I appreciate everything except for cheap knockoffs of the original manufacturer's watches. 

I got to try on and demo a couple of Apple Watches one on one with an associate for about 20 minutes. I must say, the sport band is really, really comfortable. I tried on the stainless steel band as well and the integrated magnet to clasp the band tight is strong and is implemented well. I think the lower priced models are a good deal, and the higher priced models, not so much. Especially since you can change the OEM bands to 3rd party bands, on the fly.


----------



## AxelCloris

podster said:


> Hey Moe, no Stooges pun intended! I've never really been a fan of the "G"'s but I absolutely love this baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wait a tick, there's a G-Shock watch that'd I'd personally own? What is going on right now, I never thought I'd see this day. That said, I'd spend the 3 grand on a different watch in my wish list.


----------



## Podster

axelcloris said:


> Wait a tick, there's a G-Shock watch that'd I'd personally own? What is going on right now, I never thought I'd see this day. That said, I'd spend the 3 grand on a different watch in my wish list.


 
 I thought the same thing until a friend sent me this link http://www.watch-insider.com/news/g-shock-mrg-g1000-an-icon-comes-of-age/?mc_cid=b0277420e9&mc_eid=2df6eea2e9 and I'm pretty impressed with it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Tasty Trio


----------



## moedawg140

Yes - the MT-G and MR-G G-Shock are really poised luxurious timepieces that are also at the apex when it comes to accurate and versatile atomic timekeeping as well.


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Yes - the MT-G and MR-G G-Shock are really poised luxurious timepieces that are also at the apex when it comes to accurate and versatile atomic timekeeping as well.


 
 I think you are correct on both accounts Moe, I don't think the asking price of either is too far fetched as well


----------



## gelocks

mr rick said:


> I bought most of my CWs directly from them as new. I bought a few, like the C15, on ebay. I waited a long time for this C15.




Awwww 
Lol

Wearing this one to my orthodontist appointment! Lol


----------



## alv4426

Those MT-Gs are easy to find for around $700 in stores and online. You really have to see it in person it looks even better. At that price it is awesome, it was just too much for me to use and beat up in a hospital setting.


----------



## indieman

moedawg140 said:


> Gonna wear this today:



Wow! Don't think I could pull that one off lol


----------



## Podster

indieman said:


> Wow! Don't think I could pull that one off lol


 
 Come on Indie, that's just the Texan in you. I have a nice lime green pair of Nautica shorts that would set that baby off
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL Matter a fact I could wear my baby blue Shuffle with these

  
  
 and it would be Easter Sunday all over again


----------



## moedawg140

alv4426 said:


> Those MT-Gs are easy to find for around $700 in stores and online. You really have to see it in person it looks even better. At that price it is awesome, it was just too much for me to use and beat up in a hospital setting.


 
  
 For a hospital setting I see nurses/doctors with the resin type of G-Shocks on.  The Rangeman or even a smaller aviator would be great for use to beat up in a hospital setting.
  
  


indieman said:


> Wow! Don't think I could pull that one off lol


 
  
 I totally understand!  I like it because it is different.  Let's just say no one in person has said anything bad about it to my face.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (they seem be generally intrigued positively)
  
 My first G-Shock is the purple one, and I thought that was really tough to wear at first, but after I wore it, I had more compliments regarding that one than my ESQ Fusion watch.
  
 Here's the purple G-Shock:


----------



## indieman

moedawg140 said:


> For a hospital setting I see nurses/doctors with the resin type of G-Shocks on.  The Rangeman or even a smaller aviator would be great for use to beat up in a hospital setting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol I like both those colors! They probably know you're a wrestling coach and are scared to say anything! Lol jk!



podster said:


> Come on Indie, that's just the Texan in you. I have a nice lime green pair of Nautica shorts that would set that baby off:eek:  LOL Matter a fact I could wear my baby blue Shuffle with these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe I'm a native Texan but my friends would tell you I have no problem with crazy colors! I had/have an interest in the skate scene and have some bright pink polka dot vans atm!
Now that I'm out of college and working I've had to tone it down though 
Also my friends get scared away if I get too crazy lol


----------



## moedawg140

I went to a store that has some watches at pretty good prices, and I was surprised to see this one there.  I was looking at these particular models before but never wanted to pay full price for them.  This time the price was right, so I jumped at the chance to purchase it.  Here's my new watch, the G-Shock zebra camouflage series:
  
 DW6900ZB-9 with case

  
  

  
 Backlight emitted


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140....nice catch ....btw me also used to have the purple one you few pist up ..cheers .

Seen the zebra one ...look even better in real life


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> moedawg140....nice catch ....btw me also used to have the purple one you few pist up ..cheers .
> 
> Seen the zebra one ...look even better in real life




Thanks, Wokei. At least I have one person that likes it. :normal_smile :

I think it does look better in real life like you mentioned. I like how the zebra design is integrated and flows into the watch face as well. Probably my favorite of the four available colors (green, purple, grayish charcoal and beige tan).


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks, Wokei. At least I have one person that likes it. :normal_smile :
> 
> I think it does look better in real life like you mentioned. I like how the zebra design is integrated and flows into the watch face as well. Probably my favorite of the four available colors (green, purple, grayish charcoal and beige tan).




Yo man ...most of the time in jeans and short with black or white Tshirt but as far as watch colour goes ..FUNKY is me name ...gotta have some ..wait no ....gotta have more


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Cla55clown




----------



## liamstrain

whoa! Nice grand Seiko! SBGA085? I am used to seeing the date reversed out of black...


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks, @Wokei. At least I have one person that likes it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I sowy Moe, I like it as it kinda has that military camo look to it. Zebra pattern rocks


----------



## Podster

liamstrain said:


> whoa! Nice grand Seiko! SBGA085? I am used to seeing the date reversed out of black...


 
 Indeed, I like the texture in that dial


----------



## Cla55clown

liamstrain said:


> whoa! Nice grand Seiko! SBGA085? I am used to seeing the date reversed out of black...


 
  
 Thanks! Close, it is the SBGA095. Dial is a spider web-like chocolate brown but looks almost black in certain light. 


podster said:


> Indeed, I like the texture in that dial


 
 Yes, it's very unique and begs to be examined closer and closer the more you look at it. This GS, as do others I assume, can look like two different watches depending on the lighting conditions. Grand Seiko's seem to only be appreciated on internet forums and by the owners themselves. Then again, that might contribute to some of their charm.
  
 Here's a picture of the caseback:

  
 Cheers!


----------



## Podster

cla55clown said:


> Thanks! Close, it is the SBGA095. Dial is a spider web-like chocolate brown but looks almost black in certain light.
> Yes, it's very unique and begs to be examined closer and closer the more you look at it. This GS, as do others I assume, can look like two different watches depending on the lighting conditions. Grand Seiko's seem to only be appreciated on internet forums and by the owners themselves. Then again, that might contribute to some of their charm.
> 
> Here's a picture of the caseback:
> ...


 
 Sweet, 095/300
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 GS is like the Lexus/Infinity of Seiko


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> I sowy Moe, I like it as it kinda has that military camo look to it. Zebra pattern rocks


 
  
 Thanks, Podster! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 Wearing this today:


----------



## indieman

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks, Podster! :wink_face:
> 
> [rule]
> Wearing this today:



Moedawgs collection of g-shocks is endless!


----------



## shane55

indieman said:


> Moedawgs collection of g-shocks is endless!


 
  
 Yeah, it's shocking.


----------



## Podster

shane55 said:


> Yeah, it's shocking.


 
 HeHeHe
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I thought the g 140 in his handle stood for how many "G"s he had
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 JK Moe, you know your Fi brothers love ya man


----------



## moedawg140

indieman said:


> Moedawgs collection of g-shocks is endless!


 
  




  
  


shane55 said:


> Yeah, it's shocking.


 
  




  
  


podster said:


> HeHeHe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Love y'all too!


----------



## RUMAY408

cla55clown said:


> Thanks! Close, it is the SBGA095. Dial is a spider web-like chocolate brown but looks almost black in certain light.
> Yes, it's very unique and begs to be examined closer and closer the more you look at it. This GS, as do others I assume, can look like two different watches depending on the lighting conditions. Grand Seiko's seem to only be appreciated on internet forums and by the owners themselves. Then again, that might contribute to some of their charm.
> 
> Here's a picture of the caseback:
> ...


 

 Seiko's rock, the Grand Seiko is such a classic, very nice!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today (DGK shows when watch is illuminated):


----------



## musicman59

Wearing this one today...


----------



## indieman

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today (DGK shows when watch is illuminated):



Never realized dgk had a collaboration with g-shock! That's awesome!


----------



## moedawg140

indieman said:


> Never realized dgk had a collaboration with g-shock! That's awesome!




They did! Once I saw that it was clear, I had to get it. Also, DGK also has a black and purple King of G-Shock that was sold a few years back as well:


----------



## shane55

musicman59 said:


> Wearing this one today...


 
  
 Love that dial!!


----------



## gelocks

musicman59 said:


> Wearing this one today...


 
  
 That B&R looks big but oh so totally awesome!!!
 As they say in wus, wear it in good health!


----------



## musicman59

gelocks said:


> That B&R looks big but oh so totally awesome!!!
> As they say in wus, wear it in good health!


 
 Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 This is actually the 42mm there is another version that is 46mm


----------



## paparazzi mano

Hi there I have an old King Seiko that needs some cleaning and tuning.  Does anyone know a good repaiman in Japan that I can send my baby  to?  Appreciate it!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today, the Eric Haze Collaboration 30th Anniversary Limited Edition G-Shock:


----------



## liamstrain

paparazzi mano said:


> Hi there I have an old King Seiko that needs some cleaning and tuning.  Does anyone know a good repaiman in Japan that I can send my baby  to?  Appreciate it!


 
  
 I'd probably just send it to Seiko themselves. 
  
*Japan*
 SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION
 8-10, TORANOMON 2-CHOME, MINATO-KU, TOKYO 105-8467
 TEL.:0120-612-911　+81-(0)3-6739-2111
  
 Customer Service Department Tokyo
 2nd floor, Kokusai Building
 1-1 Marunouchi 3-chome, Chiyoda-ku, Tokyo 100-0005
  
 Customer Service Department Osaka
 8th floor, Osaka Yotsubashi Shinmachi Building
 4-24, Shinmachi 1-chome, Nishi-ku, Osaka-shi 550-0013


----------



## PalJoey

liamstrain said:


> I'd probably just send it to Seiko themselves.
> 
> *Japan*
> SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION
> ...


 
 Absolutely! If you're in Japan, send it to the source.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:


----------



## shane55

Wearing this today... because I just received it! Straight from Switzerland and onto my wrist.
 What a beautiful hunk of steel...


----------



## bigfatpaulie

shane55 said:


> Wearing this today... because I just received it! Straight from Switzerland and onto my wrist.
> What a beautiful hunk of steel...


 
  
 Congrats, Shane!!  Wear it in the best of health!  Looks great!


----------



## shane55

bigfatpaulie said:


> Congrats, Shane!!  Wear it in the best of health!  Looks great!


 
  
 Thanks... my other watches are already crying. They know this will be on my wrist continually... for a very long time.


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> Wearing this today... because I just received it! Straight from Switzerland and onto my wrist.
> What a beautiful hunk of steel...


 
  
 So...this must be your "beast".  What a behemoth!  Very nice watch.  If you decide to come to the meet, I may have to upgrade my under armor to protect you even more from 'watchful' eyes!


----------



## shane55

moedawg140 said:


> So...this must be your "beast".  What a behemoth!  Very nice watch.  If you decide to come to the meet, I may have to upgrade my under armor to protect you even more from 'watchful' eyes!


 
  
 Thanks mo-D. But also know that this is a weapon in itself. Ha!


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> Thanks mo-D. But also know that this is a weapon in itself. Ha!




Yeah, most definitely! It could probably deflect projectiles on its own (with ease) as well!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today (the Rising Red 30th Anniversary Limited Edition G-Shock):


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140....another beautiful piece ....BTW ...latest count ...how many G-Shock do you have in your collection ?


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> @moedawg140....another beautiful piece ....BTW ...latest count ...how many G-Shock do you have in your collection ?


 
  
 Thank you, my friend.  As for how many G-Shocks, I seriously haven't counted.  My guess is I'm approaching the late 40's - 50 range.  If I just purchased whatever based on the sales and not the ones I truly wanted to purchase, I'd probably have double the amount.


----------



## shane55

moedawg140 said:


> Thank you, my friend.  As for how many G-Shocks, I seriously haven't counted.  *My guess is I'm approaching the late 40's - 50 range. * If I just purchased whatever based on the sales and not the ones I truly wanted to purchase, I'd probably have double the amount.


 
  
 Holy G-Shock, Batman!!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## gelocks

mr rick said:


>


 
  
 Damn dude!! The watch looks excellent but that whole pic looks awesome! Are you a photographer?


----------



## shane55

Yeah... this works for me.


----------



## Mr Rick

gelocks said:


> Damn dude!! The watch looks excellent but that whole pic looks awesome! Are you a photographer?


 
  
 Not a pro. I've just been taking pictures for 55 years. LOL


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today (limited edition G-Shock):


----------



## immtbiker

You're wearing that "outside" of the house!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Hey, congratulations on your win in the Canjam contest. Well deserved.


----------



## Podster

Shane, that is one gorgeous hunk of steel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I like that one Moe and congrats
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Rick, do you even own 1 ugly watch, wouldn't matter your photography would fix that anyway


----------



## moedawg140

immtbiker said:


> You're wearing that "outside" of the house!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Says the cool guy that wears G-Shocks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Actually, I would think my pink or purple G-Shocks are much more difficult to pull off for some people.  
  
 Thank you for the kind words regarding the CanJam contest, I appreciate it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Jamba Juice smoothie in my glass)
  
  
  


podster said:


> ...I like that one Moe and congrats
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks, Podster.  I still can't wait to post a watch that I haven't shown yet (or worn for that matter).  I have to pass a certain part of my schooling (while I'm getting my Masters) in order to do so - that's my personal goal.


----------



## Podster

Good job and an excellent priority Moe, we'll be here. And ready to raise that glass with you


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Good job and an excellent priority Moe, we'll be here. And ready to raise that glass with you


 
  
 Thanks, my friend.  Well, I'll still be around, as I've been into my studies for the last year - but I hope to be done at the end of the year.  *crosses fingers*


----------



## shane55

Fingers crossed here too, boss. I'm already raising a glass to you!! (A little premature, but hey, that's me).
  
 And Podster... thanks. Yeah, it's heavy and better looking in person. Hard to do my job when I'm staring at these hands go round-n-round.


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> Fingers crossed here too, boss. I'm already raising a glass to you!! (A little premature, but hey, that's me).
> 
> And Podster... thanks. Yeah, it's heavy and better looking in person. Hard to do my job when I'm staring at these hands go round-n-round.


 
  
 Thanks bud!  And hope the plague won't affect you enough to not see you at the SF Meet - hope to see you there!


----------



## shane55

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks bud!  And hope the plague won't affect you enough to not see you at the SF Meet - hope to see you there!


 
  
 Now that the threat of banishment has left us, there is no need to release the plague on unwitting fellow Head-fi'ers.
  
 I'll be there.


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> Now that the threat of banishment has left us, there is no need to release the plague on unwitting fellow Head-fi'ers.
> 
> I'll be there.


 
  
 Nice.  Looking forward to seeing your "beast" of a watch as well!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Not sure what I'm going to wear yet though...


----------



## gelocks

Rodina Bauhaus Homage in cheapo mesh strap:


----------



## Podster

Love the small seconds "G"


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Love the small seconds "G"


 
  
 Ana-Digi, baby!


----------



## indieman

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today (limited edition G-Shock):



Nice! I'm still kicking myself for not getting a nice colorful g-shock that was on sale at a local clothing discount store...
I've been checking regularly since then but they haven't got any more in 
All they have now are the women's baby g's


----------



## moedawg140

indieman said:


> Nice! I'm still kicking myself for not getting a nice colorful g-shock that was on sale at a local clothing discount store...
> I've been checking regularly since then but they haven't got any more in
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks indieman!
  
 Hmm...can you describe what the G-Shock looks like?  You can post the closest watch of mine of the one you wanted, and I could possibly find it for you.


----------



## indieman

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks indieman!
> 
> Hmm...can you describe what the G-Shock looks like?  You can post the closest watch of mine of the one you wanted, and I could possibly find it for you.



I believe it was this one
http://www.gshock.com/watches/Classic/G7900A-7

I guess it's not quite colorful, but I like the two tone. Not a big deal, you just don't see many marked down around here...


----------



## moedawg140

indieman said:


> I believe it was this one
> http://www.gshock.com/watches/Classic/G7900A-7
> 
> I guess it's not quite colorful, but I like the two tone. Not a big deal, you just don't see many marked down around here...


 
  
 I found the same one for $79.95 from a reputable seller, here:


----------



## indieman

moedawg140 said:


> I found the same one for $79.95 from a reputable seller, [COLOR=222222]here:[/COLOR]



Nice thanks!


----------



## moedawg140

indieman said:


> Nice thanks!




No worries at all! I've seen the red version of that watch as well, it's pretty much as classic as the 6900 series.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today (Hyper Color Nakano G-Shock Man Limited Edition):


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today (Hyper Color Nakano G-Shock Man Limited Edition):


 
 Cool Moe, comes with the matching figurine?


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140.....one of the best looking G-Shock .....FUNKY me like


----------



## alv4426

^^^^That avatar though... More please


----------



## shane55

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today (Hyper Color Nakano G-Shock Man Limited Edition):


 
  
 Zowie! Nice. Hyper Color indeed!
  
 And as for the Wokei avatar... Less please.


----------



## Wokei

alv4426 said:


> ^^^^That avatar though... More please




Actually me quite low profile ...kekekekekekekekeke


----------



## Wokei

shane55 said:


> Zowie! Nice. Hyper Color indeed!
> 
> And as for the Wokei avatar... Less please. :rolleyes:




Less ....noooooooooo.....me would like to but me would get banned ..muahahahahahahahaaa 

We can work something out via pm ...kekekekekekekekeke


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Cool Moe, comes with the matching figurine?




It comes with a matching figure as well. This model isn't sold in the U.S., and would command as high an amount as $1,000 on fleabay. The current prices for this model are still pretty expensive. 




wokei said:


> moedawg140.....one of the best looking G-Shock .....FUNKY me like




Thanks, Wokei! I really like it as well, but since it is super limited and isn't sold in the U.S., I don't wear it as often as I would like - only a few times I've worn it in the past year and a half. 




shane55 said:


> Zowie! Nice. Hyper Color indeed!
> 
> And as for the Wokei avatar... Less please. :rolleyes:




Thanks shane55! Zowie and zonks, indeed!




wokei said:


> Less ....noooooooooo.....me would like to but me would get banned ..muahahahahahahahaaa
> 
> We can work something out via pm ...kekekekekekekekeke




I just have to say I was laughing my rear off with this comment!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

wokei said:


> Actually me quite low profile ...kekekekekekekekeke


 
  
 Zerg rush!!  lol


----------



## Lindentwig

Gotta love those SE G-Shock models!
 Wouldn't fit my clothing style tho


----------



## moedawg140

lindentwig said:


> Gotta love those SE G-Shock models!
> Wouldn't fit my clothing style tho




When you say SE, you mean "Super Enchanting", right? :bigsmile_face:

I can not imagine that zero of my G-Shocks (you can see most of them in my signature) will not fit any of your clothing style. I'll be getting an MT-G later this year so that can go with most anything a person wears that's super luxurious. I have most every color of the rainbow G-Shock that color coordinates with most anything a person wears. :normal_smile :


----------



## liamstrain

Wearing the Seiko Recraft SNKM97 today (aftermarket band).


----------



## RUMAY408

My watch for the day, long live Seiko


----------



## indieman

liamstrain said:


> Wearing the Seiko Recraft SNKM97 today (aftermarket band).


 
  
  


rumay408 said:


>


 
 2 lovely seikos in a row!


----------



## PalJoey

This isn't mine; I spotted it on Twitter. But I like the MST3K element!


----------



## AxelCloris

paljoey said:


> This isn't mine; I spotted it on Twitter. But I like the MST3K element!


 
  
 The best hiding of the flat tire that I've seen yet.


----------



## atarkovsky

My favourite and the one I'm wearing right now* : Tissot T-CLASSIC T033.410.11.053.01 Classic Dream*


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

indieman said:


> 2 lovely seikos in a row!


 
 As Taggart said to Hedley "Ditto"


----------



## Podster

atarkovsky said:


> My favourite and the one I'm wearing right now* : Tissot T-CLASSIC T033.410.11.053.01 Classic Dream*


 
 Nice, I'll be wearing this one on the road this weekend myself
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 Pretty strange the time and date on these two pictures


----------



## liamstrain

podster said:


> Pretty strange the time and date on these two pictures


 
  
 Not that strange. The time is pretty standard for catalog and advertising shots - the face is "smiling" and you can see the brand marques. Roughly 10:10 will show up all over the place, with the second hand positioned to show both ends, without obscuring details on the dial. The date is a little odd - except that it's a nice touch of consistency when shooting a whole catalog for a website.
  
 Also, it is not unusual these days, for online catalog shots (on white) to be a rendering, rather than a photograph - faster and easier to generate different versions (face variations, etc.) with more consistency. So it's entirely possible that it's faked.


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:


----------



## moedawg140

Here's the Apple Watch (42mm version) - not sure if I will purchase one - I will say that no matter what, the sport band feels very comfortable and the watch feels great.  Also, the band can be changed out to third-party bands easily.  The 38mm sized version is just too small for me, but should fit children or people that have small wrists with no problem.
  
 Here's the demo version (42mm version) on my wrist:
  
 Apple Watch - Sport Band version

  

  
 Apple Watch - Stainless Steel Band version

  
 With magnetic closure


----------



## AxelCloris

I have little interest in the first gen Apple Watch but I might keep an eye out for the first revision.


----------



## Wokei

oooh ..love the watch with magnetic band ....sexay


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

axelcloris said:


> I have little interest in the first gen Apple Watch but I might keep an eye out for the first revision.


 
  
 What's up my friend!  Have you tried it on yet?  If you are able to, I'd like to read your thoughts about how the sport, leather, and/or stainless steel band feels on you.
  


wokei said:


> oooh ..love the watch with magnetic band ....sexay


 
  
 The magnetic band is really something to try.  The magnetic portion of the band is actually really strong, so no issues with the watch possibly falling off or something to that effect.
  
  
  
  
 Wearing this today:
  

  
 Going to be installing some new HID bulbs in my car (http://www.theretrofitsource.com/components/bulbs/d2s-osram-xenarc-66240-cbi-49203.html#.VTYXkSFViko), as I want the best light output that I could purchase, and these are the "Rolls Royce" of the HID bulbs that can be purchased.  I don't want to wear my nicer G-Shocks whilst installing the bulbs.
  
 As for the watch, they do not sell it in the U.S., it has a carbon fiber band (looks like carbon fiber as well!) and purchased because I thought it looked different enough from my other G-Shocks.  To tell you the truth, I wear this one the least out of all of the G-Shocks I wear, mainly because it has an elastic band loop that slips too easily.  Also, it looks kind of plain to me.  Glad that it is a really exclusive watch, though - at least in the U.S.


----------



## AxelCloris

moedawg140 said:


> What's up my friend!  Have you tried it on yet?  If you are able to, I'd like to read your thoughts about how the sport, leather, and/or stainless steel band feels on you.
> 
> The magnetic band is really something to try.  The magnetic portion of the band is actually really strong, so no issues with the watch possibly falling off or something to that effect.


 
  
 I stopped into the Apple Store to get a demo but there was a 25 minute wait so I didn't bother. I did play around with their locked displays and it has a very smooth feel but could be a tad sluggish at times. I can't say anything about the bands since I haven't worn one yet. I'll probably end up borrowing a co-worker's Watch to see how it feels.


----------



## moedawg140

axelcloris said:


> I stopped into the Apple Store to get a demo but there was a 25 minute wait so I didn't bother. I did play around with their locked displays and it has a very smooth feel but could be a tad sluggish at times. I can't say anything about the bands since I haven't worn one yet. I'll probably end up borrowing a co-worker's Watch to see how it feels.


 
  
 Ah okay...well let me know how it feels when you get to try it on.  Try the stainless steel model on if you can as well.  The absence of a watch loop is very interesting!


----------



## earthpeople

My usual daily, a Datejust inherited from my grandpops
  

  
 photo could use a little more quality, this is what I get for taking a quick shot while at work.


----------



## indieman

wokei said:


> oooh ..love the watch with magnetic band ....sexay



+1 want! Can someone loan me $500? 


moedawg140 said:


> What's up my friend!  Have you tried it on yet?  If you are able to, I'd like to read your thoughts about how the sport, leather, and/or stainless steel band feels on you.
> 
> 
> The magnetic band is really something to try.  The magnetic portion of the band is actually really strong, so no issues with the watch possibly falling off or something to that effect.
> ...



Can we get a better pic of the carbon fiber band?


----------



## moedawg140

indieman said:


> ...Can we get a better pic of the carbon fiber band?


 
  
 Sure thing, here are the glass carbon fiber band pics:
  

  
 The band says "Glass Fiber Insert Construction"


----------



## indieman

moedawg140 said:


> Sure thing, here are the glass carbon fiber band pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Wonder if that band can be ordered by itself...


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today (30th Anniversary Limited Edition - with medallion):


----------



## RUMAY408

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today (30th Anniversary Limited Edition - with medallion):


 

 Is there anyone else in the world who owns more G-Shock's, very cool!


----------



## Wokei

rumay408 said:


> Is there anyone else in the world who owns more G-Shock's, very cool!


 
  
 Yes ....@moedawg140 is King of G-Shock


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## GloryUprising

Stock photo of my new baby.  Now waiting for the band to soften up...while shopping for a replacement. =p


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today in Vegas (Men in Navy Rangeman - Solar, Multi Band 6, Compass, Triple Sensor [Barometer, Altimeter, Thermometer] Limited Edition G-Shock):


----------



## musicman59

This is the one I am wearing at Axpona today...


----------



## RUMAY408

gloryuprising said:


> Stock photo of my new baby.  Now waiting for the band to soften up...while shopping for a replacement. =p


 

 Sweet


----------



## immtbiker

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today in Vegas (Men in Navy Rangeman - Solar, Multi Band 6, Compass, Triple Sensor [Barometer, Altimeter, Thermometer] Limited Edition G-Shock):


 

 My son (17) pulled me over to the counter today at Bloomingdales and pointed out this very watch.


----------



## Wokei

immtbiker said:


> My son (17) pulled me over to the counter today at Bloomingdales and pointed out this very watch.


 
  
 What did you do next or say ? ....LOL


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

immtbiker said:


> My son (17) pulled me over to the counter today at Bloomingdales and pointed out this very watch.


 

 Very cool - looks like your son has *great *taste!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  
 Purchased these at the Forum Shops in Caesar's Palace:
  

  

  
 Not looking to start any debate, quarrels or arguments - it's great to have both boxers covered.
  
 This watch that I'm wearing today should go well with both of the shirts:


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140.....you getting ticket to the Manny vs Mayweather fight ...btw love the gold G


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> moedawg140.....you getting ticket to the Manny vs Mayweather fight ...btw love the gold G




Thanks Wokei - I'll be in San Francisco for the SF Bay Area Head-Fi mini meet during that weekend, so hopefully I will be able to catch it in the hotel lobby or somewhere very near.


----------



## hpfalcon

My daily driver. Has all the features I was looking for: titanium, sapphire face, perpetual calendar. Just kinda wish it didn't have the tachymeter


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today (last of the 4 that I brought to Vegas):
  

  
  
 Wound up getting my dream watch early - but it isn't the exact one that I showed to you all not too long ago.
  
 It was purchased while I was in Vegas (leaving today).  Here are some of the G-Shock's/PRO TREKs at the place I got the watch:
  

  

  

  

  

  

  
 I'll show the dream watch that I was able to obtain in the future.


----------



## Wokei

@moedawg140.....nice pics bro


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> @moedawg140.....nice pics bro


 
 Indeed Moe, love that Black/Gray/Red one in the second photo down. Academy Sports where I live has a boatload of G-Shock's for $99, may have to pick one up one day but may get the Moedawg seal of approval 1st
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Wore my Tissot this weekend and had so many compliments I can't take it off now


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> @moedawg140.....nice pics bro


 
  
 Thanks!  The top Edifice watch is an Infiniti Red Bull Racing Limited Edition.  Looked really nice in person.  Also got to try on the newest MR-G....$3,000 G-Shock.  Whew.
  
  
 The MR-G


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks!  The top Edifice watch is an Infiniti Red Bull Racing Limited Edition.  Looked really nice in person.  Also got to try on the newest MR-G....$3,000 G-Shock.  Whew.
> 
> 
> The MR-G


 
 So did it feel as good as it looks? 
  
 I call them the "Three A "G" Goes", I assume they are the ultimate "G"'s
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

 For me that third one with the gold and red accents just rocks it


----------



## shane55

moedawg140 said:


> Also got to try on the newest MR-G....$3,000 G-Shock.  Whew.
> 
> 
> *The MR-G*


 
  
 Now THIS is one handsome watch.  Way too big for my wrist, but sweet!!
  
(though I can't see spending $3k on a G... sorry)


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks!  The top Edifice watch is an Infiniti Red Bull Racing Limited Edition.  Looked really nice in person.  Also got to try on the newest MR-G....$3,000 G-Shock.  Whew.
> 
> 
> The MR-G


 
 Yes, that Edifice is nice but I was actually talking about the Red/Gray "G" here:


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> So did it feel as good as it looks?
> 
> I call them the "Three A "G" Goes", I assume they are the ultimate "G"'s:wink_face:
> 
> ...




Yeah, it felt great. Very exclusive watch, as this is one of the only stores in the nation that carries it. 

They have a new MR-G where they only made 100 with gold accents, and that one costs $6,000. Supposedly, all of them have been purchased even before it was able to be sold to the public. 




shane55 said:


> Now THIS is one handsome watch.  Way too big for my wrist, but sweet!!
> 
> (though I can't see spending $3k on a G... sorry)




Then you must have really small wrists then, as the MR-G is even smaller in size than the MT-G and isn't as large as a lot of G-Shocks. The MR-G is lighter than the MT-G as well. 




podster said:


> Yes, that Edifice is nice but I was actually talking about the Red/Gray "G" here:




Yes, I know. You posted right before I posted my response and I didn't see your post. Therefore I wasn't able to quote your post and respond - like I'm doing now. :bigsmile_face:

As for the GD400 watch you chose, I have a love/despise relationship with that model. I believe they look great, but the large crown of the model really irritates my wrist, hence I can't wear any of them, and I do not want to wear it on my right wrist either. 

I would suggest trying on the same model first to find out if it is comfortable for you, and then go from there.


----------



## Podster

THX Moe, good advice. Not even sure if they have the GD400 model around these parts but I'll look around and see. I do love the look and colors on that one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 As for the Mr. "G"'s I'm sure they are going to be as exclusive and some cars, I'd be hard pressed to shell out $3K for one but no matter how good looking the gold accent one is $6K would be out of the question! Looking at what has gone into the Mr. "G" I'm also sure it can hold it's own with many a $3K watch on the market, to me it's every bit as good looking as a RW Freelancer


----------



## shane55

Oh, come ON Dawg...
 It's some 50mm across! My car has smaller tires than that...


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> THX Moe, good advice. Not even sure if they have the GD400 model around these parts but I'll look around and see. I do love the look and colors on that one:wink_face:
> 
> As for the Mr. "G"'s I'm sure they are going to be as exclusive and some cars, I'd be hard pressed to shell out $3K for one but no matter how good looking the gold accent one is $6K would be out of the question! Looking at what has gone into the Mr. "G" I'm also sure it can hold it's own with many a $3K watch on the market, to me it's every bit as good looking as a RW Freelancer




I really like the one you picked as well, my friend. This place was the only brick and mortar I've seen this colorway, so it may be slightly exclusive as it isn't the easiest to come by. If it feels comfortable to you, I'll be envying you for sure - hehe. Maybe try fleabay and get one with a great return policy. I've done that in the past as well with great results. 

As for the MR-G holding its own against others in the similar price range - the specs are simply staggering. Beautiful timepiece when you see it and feel it in person as well. I would only get it if my fiancée could help me pay for it - or purchase it for me. :normal_smile :

That said, the dream G-Shock that I have now has so many options, even I don't want to learn all of what it can do. Just leaving it on auto (after setting the home city) is good enough for me.


----------



## Podster

shane55 said:


> Oh, come ON Dawg...
> It's some 50mm across! My car has smaller tires than that...


 
 LOL, it's not a wall clock Shane, so you driving a Fiat 500 eh


----------



## shane55

podster said:


> LOL, it's not a wall clock Shane, so you driving a Fiat 500 eh


 
 LOL.....  -_-


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> Oh, come ON Dawg...
> It's some 50mm across! My car has smaller tires than that... :wink_face:




Regardless of width across, Sugar Shane, it is still smaller on-the-wrist than a lot of G-Shocks, and is not very deep in depth at all. It does not feel big - especially compared to the larger MT-G, or even the Rangeman, which is much larger on-the-wrist than the MR-G.


----------



## RUMAY408

Watch for a day


----------



## muziq

I'm leaving my current employer soon to relocate overseas. One of my good friends at my current employer collects watches, and presented me with this handsome piece as a farewell present.  Needless to say I was speechless.
  
 Oris Williams F1 Team Carbon.


----------



## Podster

I guess so, he obviously holds you in high regard and will miss you. And must consider you a friend Awesome


----------



## Mr Rick

One of my favorites today, and my first Heuer. It will always be special.


----------



## indieman

Last 3 pieces are gorgeous!


----------



## superjohny

Just bought a Breitling watch from the Airport when I was travelling.
  
 And then I have to come back home downgrading my RWAK240 + ref1+uber


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


> One of my favorites today, and my first Heuer. It will always be special.


 
 Very nice Rick


----------



## Podster

superjohny said:


> Just bought a Breitling watch from the Airport when I was travelling.
> 
> And then I have to come back home downgrading my RWAK240 + ref1+uber


 
 Very good looking, I would be lucky to have a Nomad with a cheap pair of Skull Candies after that hit


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today (3-dimensional diamond pattern G-Shock):


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today (3-dimensional diamond pattern G-Shock):


 
 In the words of my buddy Wokei that's kind of Saxy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not to mention very


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> In the words of my buddy Wokei that's kind of Saxy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks Podster!  I usually don't like to purchase black watches (most common watch color) but this style of watch (3D print) doesn't come around every day, so I made sure to purchase it.


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks Podster!  I usually don't like to purchase black watches (most common watch color) but this style of watch (3D print) doesn't come around every day, so I made sure to purchase it.


 
 That diamond pattern is special on this one and sets it apart from the plain black G's. Remember I said my local Academy Sports has them for $99 but all of them were boring black


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> That diamond pattern is special on this one and sets it apart from the plain black G's. Remember I said my local Academy Sports has them for $99 but all of them were boring black


 
  
 Bingo.  I haven't found a G-Shock yet that has duplicated this design (there is an alligator/crocodile 3D design, though).
  
 Here's the "official" info:
  
 "_The unique design of the watch's surface gives it a rough and tough look that is synergetic with G-Shock's brand identity. Its crosshatch design has been achieved by the application of a 3-D paint technology across the entire watch band, watch case and dial plate, giving it a textured look and feel. It is also accented by a silver front button displaying the G-SHOCK "G" which compliments the crosshatch design of the watch. Black crosshatch textured resin band digital with black face._"


----------



## gelocks

mr rick said:


> One of my favorites today, and my first Heuer. It will always be special.


 
  
 Love it!
 There's something about the design that just screams: "Buy me!!!!!"
 Probably why I like the Autodromo Prototipo as well.
  
 Wear it in good health!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


>


 
 Nice one sir and I do love those small seconds


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today:


 
 Like the Candy Apple green Moe


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Like the Candy Apple green Moe


 
  
 Thanks, Podster!  Here's a couple more pictures of the "crazy colors collection":
  

  
 Super illluminator activated


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks, Podster!  Here's a couple more pictures of the "crazy colors collection":
> 
> 
> 
> Super illluminator activated


 
 I'm a visual person by nature Moe and CNN had shown some of the Nepal victims in the street this morning and the first thing I noticed on this one young man's arm was his bright red "G" Shock! (I mean outside of the devastation in the background). Seems you have me spying a lot more "G" Shocks than I ever have


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> I'm a visual person by nature Moe and CNN had shown some of the Nepal victims in the street this morning and the first thing I noticed on this one young man's arm was his bright red "G" Shock! (I mean outside of the devastation in the background). Seems you have me spying a lot more "G" Shocks than I ever have


 
  
 Definitely a tragedy, and humanitarian aid seems like it can not get to every devastated area soon enough.
  
 Regarding the noticed G-Shock, it may be real, but it may also be a counterfeit - as those are rampant and can be mistaken for a legitimate G-Shock.  I know a couple of people that own counterfeit G-Shocks, and I make sure to let them know!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today (tide and moon graph G-Shock):


----------



## AxelCloris

OK my fellow horological lovers, I have a question. I received a bonus at work thanks to a certain merger failing and I'm considering grabbing a new time piece with the money. I'm currently eyeing this Citizen AT9010-52E but I'd love to have a few other suggestions in the $300 price range. I'm not a fan of huge Roman numerals and if I get a battery powered I'd prefer for it to have at least a solar charger. I love the idea of an atomic radio since I had one years ago that eventually died on me but it's not a deal breaker. I don't mind buying second hand when it's in great condition. I enjoy chronos and accurate automatics. I do love a smooth sweeping second hand but I doubt I'll find many of those in the price range. Thoughts, my friends?


----------



## Wokei

axelcloris said:


> OK my fellow horological lovers, I have a question. I received a bonus at work thanks to a certain merger failing and I'm considering grabbing a new time piece with the money. I'm currently eyeing this Citizen AT9010-52E but I'd love to have a few other suggestions in the $300 price range. I'm not a fan of huge Roman numerals and if I get a battery powered I'd prefer for it to have at least a solar charger. I love the idea of an atomic radio since I had one years ago that eventually died on me but it's not a deal breaker. I don't mind buying second hand when it's in great condition. I enjoy chronos and accurate automatics. I do love a smooth sweeping second hand but I doubt I'll find many of those in the price range. Thoughts, my friends?


 
  
 What about this ....http://forums.watchuseek.com/f21/impressions-citizen-sailhawk-jr4045-57e-655511.html
  
 Write up on this beauty
  

  
 Citizen JR-4045 Sailhawk


----------



## liamstrain

One of the Tissot Quartz chronographs may fit the bill. The Automatics are out of your price range, but you should be able to get something nice. 
  
 Tissot Sport V8?


----------



## AxelCloris

wokei said:


> What about this ....
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen JR-4045 Sailhawk


 
  
 It's not bad but I'm not a fan of digital faces on my watches, so it's one that I'd pass.
  
  


liamstrain said:


> One of the Tissot Quartz chronographs may fit the bill. The Automatics are out of your price range, but you should be able to get something nice.
> 
> Tissot Sport V8?


 
  
 That is quite pretty. If I went quartz Tissot in the PRS200.


----------



## immtbiker

What do the first two circles at the top do, Deputy Dawg?Quote: 





moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today (3-dimensional diamond pattern G-Shock):


 
  
  
 What do the first two circles at the top do, Deputy Dawg?


----------



## moedawg140

immtbiker said:


> What do the first two circles at the top do, Deputy Dawg?


 
  
 Great question, Mr. Rodgers (the quarterback). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Specific to this model, the "eyes" count seconds with the monochromatic "light" emitted, and "off/dark" (in a clockwise circular motion).  The 1st eye counts seconds, up to 5 per rotation.  
  
 The 1st "eye" counts/shows/emits
  
 1)  Up to 5 times/portions becoming "lit", then
  
 2)  5 times/seconds staying "lit", then
  
 3)  Up to 5 times/portions not being "lit", then
  
 4)  5 times/seconds not being "lit".
  
 The 2nd "eye" does the exact same thing as the 1st "eye", but 5 seconds later than the 1st "eye".
  
 The 3rd "eye" has
  
 1)  "Lit" portions that emit up to 5 times (every 10 seconds for each portion being "lit"), then
  
 2)  Stays fully "lit" for 10 seconds, then
  
 3)  Stays fully "off/dark" for 10 seconds, then
  
 4)  Starts again "lighting" each portion up to 5 portions every 10 seconds.
  
 Here is an explanation of what the "eyes" do relative to other G-Shock models, and opinions of the "eyes" themselves: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f17/what-your-opinion-eyes-g-shock-555803.html


----------



## Podster

liamstrain said:


> One of the Tissot Quartz chronographs may fit the bill. The Automatics are out of your price range, but you should be able to get something nice.
> 
> Tissot Sport V8?




I don't know, I got my LeLocle auto for $382 and that long sweep second hand is mesmerizing at least for me. I looked at it as much as I watched my sons soccer games this past weekend


----------



## liamstrain

podster said:


> I don't know, I got my LeLocle auto for $382 and that long sweep second hand is mesmerizing at least for me. I looked at it as much as I watched my sons soccer games this past weekend


 
  
 Yes, I should clarify - the automatic chronographs are beyond the stated budget.


----------



## Podster

liamstrain said:


> Yes, I should clarify - the automatic chronographs are beyond the stated budget.




Well my LeLocle is Roman numerals and I think that Axel said that was not what he was looking for, I just mentioned mine because that ultra long second hand just moves so sweet and you can see it's a precision timepiece


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## RUMAY408

liamstrain said:


> Yes, I should clarify - the automatic chronographs are beyond the stated budget.


 

 Check out my Fossil chronograph on post 9658, $19.99 on eBay and perfectly new, I doubt if it will sell for anything close to $100 and this is because my Son opened the box and tossed the manual, so I can't sell it new.  It is worth considerably more than that.


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today (in cold San Francisco, day before SF mini meet):


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Wokei

moedawg140..love the Gold G


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> moedawg140..love the Gold G




Thanks, Wokei! 

I don't have a pic to post of my watch today as I won't post it until certain studies are completed, but I did meet shane55 at the SF mini meet today (cool guy!) and he got to see my dream watch. His Omega watch is really something special - especially when you finally get to see it in person! :bigsmile_face:


----------



## Wokei

Citizen Ecozilla and Sailhawk 

moedawg140....you know me love yr funky colour G's ....


----------



## indieman

Mass drop has an orient ray right now... tempting.


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks, @Wokei!
> 
> I don't have a pic to post of my watch today as I won't post it until certain studies are completed, but I did meet @shane55 at the SF mini meet today (cool guy!) and he got to see my dream watch. His Omega watch is really something special - especially when you finally get to see it in person!


 
 Awesome Moe, I think it's cool that you got to meet Shane and at a meet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 How can either of you not be cool with the great watch collections y'all have


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Citizen Ecozilla and Sailhawk
> 
> @moedawg140....you know me love yr funky colour G's ....


 
 Stop teasing/instigating me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## Wokei

indieman said:


> Mass drop has an orient ray right now... tempting.






Me Orient ....Lol

Podster.....you feel you wilting under pressure...Muahahahahahaha


----------



## RUMAY408

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today (in cold San Francisco, day before SF mini meet):


 

 Very pretty Moe!


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Citizen Ecozilla and Sailhawk
> 
> moedawg140....you know me love yr funky colour G's ....




Hopefully you'll like a couple of the (not yet posted) watches that will be posted soon...




podster said:


> Awesome Moe, I think it's cool that you got to meet Shane and at a meet:bigsmile_face:  How can either of you not be cool with the great watch collections y'all have:wink_face:




Shane's an awesome guy with quick jokes, to boot!

The Wikia office was awesome and it was nice to play Ethan at ping-pong! 




rumay408 said:


> Very pretty Moe!




Thanks for the compliment! Didn't think I would like the Rose Gold, but ladies compliment on the watch, so it's all good. :normal_smile :


----------



## shane55

moedawg140 said:


> Hopefully you'll like a couple of the (not yet posted) watches that will be posted soon...
> Shane's an awesome guy with quick jokes, to boot!
> 
> The Wikia office was awesome and it was nice to play Ethan at ping-pong!
> Thanks for the compliment! Didn't think I would like the Rose Gold, but ladies compliment on the watch, so it's all good.


 
  


podster said:


> Awesome Moe, I think it's cool that you got to meet Shane and at a meet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You guys rock.
 And Moedawg140 was wearing one sweet G...!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> You guys rock.
> 
> And Moedawg140 was wearing one sweet G...!




Thanks! Your Omega is on point though. Wouldn't mind adding that one to my collection.


----------



## moedawg140

At the Golden Gate Bridge:


----------



## shane55

moedawg140 said:


> At the Golden Gate Bridge:


 
  
 Nice!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

shane55 said:


> Nice!


 
 Indeed, was thinking it was a Golden moment for Moe


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


>


 
 Elegant auto, love the long sweep hand and the elongated diamonds on the H/M


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> Nice!


 
  





 (mint chocolate smoothie with boba in my glass)
  
  


podster said:


> Indeed, was thinking it was a Golden moment for Moe


 
  
 Clever, my friend.
  

  
  
 Wearing this today:


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> (mint chocolate smoothie with boba in my glass)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 So both Finway and MoeD have a green monster
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love that smalls second Sir


----------



## AxelCloris

Looks like Amazon may have a deal on an automatic Orient tomorrow at 2:30PM Eastern. I'm going to be watching the lighting deal when it pops up. It's currently $101.81 shipped and according to CCC that's the about the lowest it's ever been; I look forward to seeing the lightning price tomorrow.
  




  
 http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00A6GFB6G/


----------



## RothkoRed

There are far too many Casio baby-G watches in this thread 

Two of my recent additions:


----------



## Podster

axelcloris said:


> Looks like Amazon may have a deal on an automatic Orient tomorrow at 2:30PM Eastern. I'm going to be watching the lighting deal when it pops up. It's currently $101.81 shipped and according to CCC that's the about the lowest it's ever been; I look forward to seeing the lightning price tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This is not really my taste Axel but after reading up on Orient I think I'm going to have to have at least one of their auto's


----------



## Wokei

@Podster ....focus ...focus .....kekekekekekekekekekeke


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> @Podster ....focus ...focus .....kekekekekekekekekekeke


 
 Whadda ya mean brother, that is the whole problem I'm focusing waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to blame Moe and Axel this time


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## AxelCloris

podster said:


> Whadda ya mean brother, that is the whole problem I'm focusing waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## indieman

podster said:


> This is not really my taste Axel but after reading up on Orient I think I'm going to have to have at least one of their auto's:bigsmile_face:



A division of seiko right?


----------



## AxelCloris

indieman said:


> A division of seiko right?


 
  
 Seiko is the parent company but Orient doesn't use any of Seiko's auto movements, they make all of their own. Orient is actually the single largest mechanical movement manufacturer in Japan.


----------



## indieman

axelcloris said:


> Seiko is the parent company but Orient doesn't use any Miyota movements, they make all of their own. Orient is the single largest mechanical movement manufacturer in Japan.



Interesting. Seiko uses the Miyota?


----------



## AxelCloris

indieman said:


> Interesting. Seiko uses the Miyota?


 
  
 Sorry, had a brain fart there. Miyota is Citizen. No, Seiko has their own in-house movements as well. I'll edit the last post.


----------



## Podster

indieman said:


> A division of seiko right?





By what I read they are independent with their own movements and 3rd largest in Japan behind Seiko & Citizen


What Axel said, I was only referring to their mechanical ones


----------



## Podster

axelcloris said:


>



Love it, Rodney giving me Stink Eye


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:


----------



## AxelCloris

podster said:


> By what I read they are independent with their own movements and 3rd largest in Japan behind Seiko & Citizen
> 
> What Axel said, I was only referring to their mechanical ones


 
  
 You're right. They're the third largest watch maker in Japan when you factor in Seiko and Citizen's quartz models. Orient doesn't sell their movements for use in other watches and they refuse to use any movements not made in-house. They're all hand-built and can even hold their own against some of the ETA mechanical movements. For a budget mechanical Orient is a stellar value. One downside is that many of the Orient watches are non-hackable but they're still great watches.


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today:




Nice Captain America G Shock


----------



## musicman59

What is not to like about this orient....


----------



## AxelCloris

musicman59 said:


> What is not to like about this orient....


 
  
 It'd be perfect if the hands and markers were a bit thinner but I'm sure this was done for the lume.


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Nice Captain America G Shock




Thanks Wokei!


----------



## AxelCloris

I ended up grabbing the Orient watch along with a leather NATO band. The watch itself will be in today and the band should be here by Friday. Really looking forward to having both together.


----------



## indieman

axelcloris said:


> I ended up grabbing the Orient watch along with a leather NATO band. The watch itself will be in today and the band should be here by Friday. Really looking forward to having both together.



Which orient?

Looking for a nice black leather band for my orange monster


----------



## AxelCloris

indieman said:


> Which orient?
> 
> Looking for a nice black leather band for my orange monster


 
  
 The ER27001B I linked a couple of days ago. It was an Amazon lightning deal yesterday with a free upgrade to next day shipping.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


>


 
 That may very well be my personal favorite in your collection, absolutely stunning


----------



## Podster

RW just emailed me with their newest and a 1st for them, I have to say nice 1st
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nabucco Cello Turbillon


----------



## AxelCloris

podster said:


> RW just emailed me with their newest and a 1st for them, I have to say nice 1st
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It'd be perfect if the hands were a bit lighter or a different color entirely to help them stand out more than they do in this photo.


----------



## Podster

axelcloris said:


> It'd be perfect if the hands were a bit lighter or a different color entirely to help them stand out more than they do in this photo.


 
 I'm with you Axel, thinking that anodized blue would have really set it off


----------



## AxelCloris

podster said:


> I'm with you Axel, thinking that anodized blue would have really set it off


 
  
 I'd go with a purple to match the exposed gear. But I know purple is a hard sell with some people.


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today (first G-Shock purchased):


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today (first G-Shock purchased):


 
 Mmm Purple, obviously had a good eye for these right from the start Moe


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Mmm Purple, obviously had a good eye for these right from the start Moe


 
  
 Thanks, Podster!  I actually saw one at my local car dealership, and purchased it when my "fancy" ESQ (Movado) Fusion was in for service.  To receive more compliments for the purple G-Shock than the Fusion (which doesn't retail for too much now, but at the time was going for a lot more) sealed the deal for me to look into the G-Shock line.  The rest, is history.


----------



## immtbiker

Can any of you super duper watch aficionado dude's help me estimate the value of this '60's Omega Seamaster DeVille? (These are my pictures of my sort of Jeweler guy's personal
 watch that he is willing to let go of). It is a 34mm Gold-Filled automatic and keeps good time up to a couple of minutes a month.
  
 It has no visible scratches on the original crystal or back. The back is not removable. There is a ring on the front that lifts off to remove the crystal to see any writings or movement.
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shembot

immtbiker said:


> Can any of you super duper watch aficionado dude's help me estimate the value of this '60's Omega Seamaster DeVille? (These are my pictures of my sort of Jeweler guy's personal
> watch that he is willing to let go of). It is a 34mm Gold-Filled automatic and keeps good time up to a couple of minutes a month.
> 
> It has no visible scratches on the original crystal or back. The back is not removable. There is a ring on the front that lifts off to remove the crystal to see any writings or movement.
> ...


 

 Many world-class experts on vintage Omega watches are on Omega Forums (omegaforums.net). I would recommend making an account and asking there. I'm a member there (Shem), but unfortunately I'm not a vintage guy.


----------



## Aevum

Ok kids,
  
 History class,
  
 The orient 469 and the Seiko 7S26 are both direct decendents of the Seiko 700X series of movements,
 The original movement was a 21,600 BPH 17 jewel non hacking non handwinding movement from the mid late 60´s.
  
 Now the orient 469 which is more then 40 years old is much earlier and implemented the day of the week indicator with a extra botton, while the 7S26 which was introduced around 1995 making it less then half the age of the orient has the benefit that they used the crown to control the day of the week (spin in one direction you change day of the month, spin in the opposide direction you get day of the week),
  
 The Seiko is more refined (dont get me wrong, both movements are a step away from having been beaten in to shape by a blacksmith) and i would prefer it. then again Seiko revised it and added hacking and handwinding with the 4R36.
  
 As for Orient not using Seiko movements, all the quartz movements are in common, orient might make them (not sure) but they are the same 7T series movement from seiko,


----------



## Wokei




----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## liamstrain

immtbiker said:


> Can any of you super duper watch aficionado dude's help me estimate the value of this '60's Omega Seamaster DeVille? (These are my pictures of my sort of Jeweler guy's personal
> watch that he is willing to let go of). It is a 34mm Gold-Filled automatic and keeps good time up to a couple of minutes a month.
> 
> It has no visible scratches on the original crystal or back. The back is not removable. There is a ring on the front that lifts off to remove the crystal to see any writings or movement.
> ...


 
  
 Do you know what movement is in there? And whether that is the correct dial for the movement and case, or if there have been any franken omega swaps or "restorations"  - all those affect the value tremendously. E.g the difference between $350 and $2K.
  
 I agree with Shembot that a dedicated brand forum will have more detail.


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


>




Classy looking timepiece you have there, Wokei!


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Classy looking timepiece you have there, Wokei!




Thanks Grandmaster G ....Sapphire Glass Citizen Automatic Rose Gold ....aaah getting old ...forgot the model number ..kekeeee


----------



## shane55

moedawg140 said:


> Classy looking timepiece you have there, @Wokei!


 
  
 I'll second that...


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today (clear smoke with gold - debut GDX [~10% larger than DW6900 classics]):


----------



## gelocks

Yup, I really like how the cheapo mesh looks with the cheapo Rodina!!


----------



## Wokei

Seiko Premier Kinetic Perpetual


----------



## Podster

Kool, that is sharp


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Kool, that is sharp




The best feature of this Seiko watch....it goes into power saving mode when not worn....all movement stop.....shake the watch again....the time and date will adjust to current time and date...


----------



## AxelCloris

wokei said:


> The best feature of this Seiko watch....it goes into power saving mode when not worn....all movement stop.....shake the watch again....the time and date will adjust to current time and date...


 
  
 OK, that's a pretty sweet feature. I may have to consider one of these.


----------



## Wokei

axelcloris said:


> OK, that's a pretty sweet feature. I may have to consider one of these.




The kinetic function can store energy for 6 months in deep power save mode if fully charged.....though me tried it once by not wearing for 4 month.....this feature is amazing....Cheers


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Seiko Premier Kinetic Perpetual




There's no perpetuating that Perpetual! Looks great, and nice features you've got - similar to the power save features offered in some Gs.


----------



## AxelCloris

wokei said:


> The kinetic function can store energy for 6 months in deep power save mode if fully charged.....though me tried it once by not wearing for 4 month.....this feature is amazing....Cheers


 
  
 I have a couple on eBay that I'm watching now. We'll see what happens.


----------



## fhuang

podster said:


> RW just emailed me with their newest and a 1st for them, I have to say nice 1st
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 what do you mean first for them?


----------



## Wokei

axelcloris said:


> I have a couple on eBay that I'm watching now. We'll see what happens.




Good luck mate ....it's really a beautiful piece


----------



## Podster

fhuang said:


> what do you mean first for them?


 
 So this is straight from the add in my email
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does it not say their as in RW's 1st Tourbillon? 
  

 









 _RAYMOND WEIL is very proud to present its first tourbillon watch! Designed to showcase all the graphic elements of a cello, this limited edition skeleton timepiece provides a surrealist plunge into a world of transparency and precision. The music-loving watchmaker once more expresses its love of music in this cutting-edge haute-horology timepiece._
  
_

_


----------



## fhuang

gelocks said:


> I don't think I had posted this, but this was my latest buy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 i like


----------



## Podster

gelocks said:


> Yup, I really like how the cheapo mesh looks with the cheapo Rodina!!


 
 Elegantly stated and love the small seconds glock


----------



## Podster

axelcloris said:


> I have a couple on eBay that I'm watching now. We'll see what happens.


 
 Go Axel go, good luck


----------



## fhuang

podster said:


> So this is straight from the add in my email
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 tourbillion movement.  ooh, thanks.  missed that. nice, very nice


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


>


 
 Is that an Royal Air Force version Rick?


----------



## Mr Rick

podster said:


> Is that an Royal Air Force version Rick?


 
  
 Yes, a special edition made by CW.


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


> Yes, a special edition made by CW.


 
 A really nice looking watch


----------



## Podster

fhuang said:


> tourbillion movement.  ooh, thanks.  missed that. nice, very nice


 
 I apologize fhuang, I mat have sounded terse in my reply and I was not clear in my original post that the Tourbillion was the first for RW


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today:


 
 Ooh, that baby is White Hot. U truly are Cool Moe-D


----------



## fhuang

podster said:


> I apologize fhuang, I mat have sounded terse in my reply and I was not clear in my original post that the Tourbillion was the first for RW


 
  
  
 nah, i didn't read it right. 
  
  
 that one, very very nice.  how much are we talking about for the tourbillion raymond weil?  i never really care too much for the brand, no dis.  but this, tourbillion/nabucco series, i like it a lot


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Ooh, that baby is White Hot. U truly are Cool Moe-D:wink_face:




Me second this....that white is beautiful ..though me dont agree with everything he post most of the time ......


----------



## Podster

fhuang said:


> nah, i didn't read it right.
> 
> 
> that one, very very nice.  how much are we talking about for the tourbillion raymond weil?  i never really care too much for the brand, no dis.  but this, tourbillion/nabucco series, i like it a lot


 
 Not sure since it just came out I've not seen pricing but this Nabucco

  
  
 Rins around $5K and jewelers within reach of me


----------



## fhuang

podster said:


> Not sure since it just came out I've not seen pricing but this Nabucco
> 
> 
> 
> Rins around $5K and jewelers within reach of me


 
  
  
 5k....i don't know if it a lot or not.....you know the he1000 is coming out....and other stuff.....hack, i want to get an lcdxc.....another pair of t1.... headphones or watches....ugh


----------



## Podster

fhuang said:


> 5k....i don't know if it a lot or not.....you know the he1000 is coming out....and other stuff.....hack, i want to get an lcdxc.....another pair of t1.... headphones or watches....ugh


 
 Welcome to Head=Fi +! Just get it all


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Welcome to Head=Fi +! Just get it all:blink:


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Ooh, that baby is White Hot. U truly are Cool Moe-D


 
  
 Thanks!  It is the Medicom Be@rbrick 30th Anniversary Limited Edition G-Shock:
  
 (Pics from freshnessmag.com)
  
 The Be@rbrick box 

  
 Comes with a clear Be@rbrick case

  
 Case back

  
 Be@rbrick logos

  
 Side profile

  
 Other side profile


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks!  It is the Medicom Be@rbrick 30th Anniversary Limited Edition G-Shock:
> 
> (Pics from freshnessmag.com)
> 
> ...




What G Shock you dont have ? Grandmaster G :rolleyes:


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> What G Shock you dont have ? Grandmaster G


 
  
 This:
  

  
 Pretty much the grail regarding G's, for me


----------



## Wokei

Muahahahahahahaaaaaa moedawg140


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Muahahahahahahaaaaaa @moedawg140


 
  
 You...are healed:

  

  

  

  
 Hmm...to keep it on topic, I am really debating getting this G - not sure if I should get it or not.
  
 The HUF Limited Edition G-Shock:


----------



## indieman

moedawg140 said:


> You...are healed:
> [COLOR=FF4400]
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...



The commercial for that watch is epic
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GTLjERMvLqE


----------



## shane55

I said HEAL!!!!!!
  
 Watch or phones, watch or phones, watch or DAC, watch or pen, watches or car...


----------



## BigAund

Precista prs3 limited edition


----------



## Podster

shane55 said:


> I said HEAL!!!!!!
> 
> Watch or phones, watch or phones, watch or DAC, watch or pen, watches or car...


 
 Ain't it the TRUTH Shane
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I like that you have very neat and probably rare ones Moe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Maybe I need Benny to heal me so I don't do something stupid like pull a interest free for the Mr. G


----------



## Podster

bigaund said:


> Precista prs3 limited edition


 
 Like that Roman sword minute hand Big
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aund


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> I said HEAL!!!!!!
> 
> Watch or phones, watch or phones, watch or DAC, watch or pen, watches or car...


 
  
 Who needs to talk on the phone, text or play apps?  Who needs to listen to music?  Who needs to write?  Who needs transportation?  All you need is a watch!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


podster said:


> Ain't it the TRUTH Shane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Some of my G's are rare (limited in production), aren't able to be purchased at U.S. brick and mortar stores or I just plain ol' like the look of them.  My dream G (that shane55 saw at the SF mini meet) is very rare - and now it goes for about the same price as the new MR-G.


----------



## Wokei




----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


>




Love the see-thru intricate movement! The white-stitched band is on point (looks nice) as well!


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Love the see-thru intricate movement! The white-stitched band is on point (looks nice) as well!




Thanks Moe.....it's nice to watch the movement thru the open heart.....Cheers


----------



## Podster

Vv





wokei said:


> [/quot
> 
> Very nice


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:


----------



## Wokei

What color is that....look kinda gold but it isn't moedawg140


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> What color is that....look kinda gold but it isn't @moedawg140


 
  
 Not the best picture originally posted - it's gray with green highlights in its face - here's a better visible picture:


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Not the best picture originally posted - it's gray with green highlights in its face - here's a better visible picture:




Very nice...love the green tint ...on grey


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Very nice...love the green tint ...on grey


 
  
 Thanks, my man!  This one was a birthday gift to me, but was a little sad to see it on sale not too long ago, especially because these models cost more than the regular DW6900 (classic) G-Shocks.


----------



## Wokei

So sad...wore me King G yesterday for like 2 hrs....the rashes came back....getting rejected..lol


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> So sad...wore me King G yesterday for like 2 hrs....the rashes came back....getting rejected..lol


 
  
 Did you wear the wrist/rash guard?  If not, wear one and wear your King to your heart's content!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (lemonade in my glass)


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Did you wear the wrist/rash guard?  If not, wear one and get wear your King to your heart's content!    (lemonade in my glass)




Will do that the next time fosho....brain juice was lacking somehow at times..lol


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Will do that the next time fosho....brain juice was lacking somehow at times..lol


 
  
 How about this one, my friend? (no wrist/rash guard necessary)
  
 The GWA1100R-4A:


----------



## Wokei

Moe...you do know the colour me like.....will check this out the next time at me fav watch shop

Thanks


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Very nice...love the green tint ...on grey




Ditto


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Moe...you do know the colour me like.....will check this out the next time at me fav watch shop
> 
> Thanks




Yep, wifes favorite color. Yet another nice one Mor

Rick, forfot to tell you nice Stein❤


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Moe...you do know the colour me like.....will check this out the next time at me fav watch shop
> 
> Thanks




No worries! If you are able to find that watch at your watch shop, then you have an awesome watch shop as this watch is not the easiest to come by. 




podster said:


> Ditto






podster said:


> Yep, wifes favorite color. Yet another nice one Mor
> ...




Thanks, appreciate it. Thinking about wearing the gold equivalent tomorrow.


----------



## AxelCloris

Found a watch I want and spent my modest bonus on it, the Tissot T0144301605700.


----------



## Wokei

Very classy looking Tissot Axel ...well spent ...cheers


----------



## immtbiker

indieman said:


> The commercial for that watch is epic
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GTLjERMvLqE


 

 Wait…What???
  
 I don't get it.
 Looks like a scene from "Louie" combined with "Portlandia"!


----------



## HedgeHog

Nice watch collections!  Some of you guys are pretty hardcore.  Anyhoo, I don't seem to wear mine as much lately but I hauled this one out today.  Used a different strap though.  Maybe, I'll starting wearing watches around again.
  

  
  
 Cheers,
 -H


----------



## Wokei

HedgeHog....that is one of me fav ....tooo bad not within me budget ....always love Panerai


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Zojokkeli

mr rick said:


>


 
  
 Very nice! Thinking about getting an automatic Speedy as a graduation gift to myself too.


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:


----------



## Podster

V





axelcloris said:


> Found a watch I want and spent my modest bonus on it, the Tissot T0144301605700.




Very nice Axel, my Tissot LeLocle is one of my faves


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today:




One nice "G" after another , always a treat to see which one comes out next Moe


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> One nice "G" after another , always a treat to see which one comes out next Moe




Ditto....


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


>


 
 Neat looking watch Rick, those numbers look like pool ball numbers!


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today (The Hundreds - Multi Band 6 Limited Edition G-Shock):
  

  
  
 From the website:  "_G-Shock releases the second collaborative timepiece with Los Angeles based street fashion brand, The Hundreds. With two-tone black and white, the GWM5600TH-1 is simplistic in design, yet packs a powerful punch, incorporating G-Shock's rugged and tough technical elements of Shock and Water resistance along with Atomic Timekeeping and Tough Solar Power._
  
_The motto of The Hundreds' is "Drawing Lines," and the watches sharp contrast between black & white conveys that message. And as the brand continues to proliferate internationally, they can count on their watch, configured with 48-city world time, to keep them in check as they travel the globe. Black and white digtial watch with black face_."


----------



## Wokei

Another winner moedawg140.....Casio should reward you with lifetime discount for unwavering support for their products ...for real ..cheers


----------



## HedgeHog

wokei said:


> @HedgeHog....that is one of me fav ....tooo bad not within me budget ....always love Panerai


 
  
 Thx.  I love the heftiness of their sub series.
  
 Wearing this today:
  

  
 Always like the look of TAG's chrono.  And the rubber band smells like vanilla (I was told all natural rubber smells like vanilla).
  
 Cheers,
 -H


----------



## Wokei

hedgehog said:


> Thx.  I love the heftiness of their sub series.
> 
> Wearing this today:
> 
> ...






This is me monster ...Citizen Ecozilla ...me called it Godzy


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Another winner moedawg140.....Casio should reward you with lifetime discount for unwavering support for their products ...for real ..cheers




That would be nice. Or better yet, it would be nice if Casio sends me some G-Shocks free to rock (marvelously show off). Maybe I can get them to sponsor me when I compete in the World's in a couple of years.


----------



## moedawg140

hedgehog said:


> Thx.  I love the heftiness of their sub series.
> 
> Wearing this today:
> 
> ...




Nice Tag!




wokei said:


> This is me monster ...Citizen Ecozilla ...me called it Godzy




That's one monsterous Godzy! Wonder if their sequel is/would be better than the movie's? :bigsmile_face:


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> That would be nice. Or better yet, it would be nice if Casio sends me some G-Shocks free to rock (marvelously show off). Maybe I can get them to sponsor me when I compete in the World's in a couple of years.


 
 I vote they send you a Mr. "G" with the gold accents


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> This is me monster ...Citizen Ecozilla ...me called it Godzy


 
 Two sweet watches in one post


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> I vote they send you a Mr. "G" with the gold accents


 
  
 Wish I could be like this guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:

  
 But I am currently like Aziz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Wish I could be like this guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LOL, funny M. All good things come to those who wait sir


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> LOL, funny M. All good things come to those who wait sir


 
  
 Amen/Kudos to that, my man!


----------



## devilboy

1999 Omega Seamaster


----------



## shane55

Yup... Sweet watch there, my friend.
 Love mine. Won't give it up, and bought it's bigger, meaner chrono brother last month.


----------



## devilboy

Very, very nice!  You must be happy! 
  
 Wow.  After almost 16 years with my watch you have me thinking of getting a leather band.  I'm THAT impressed.


----------



## Podster

Not 100% sure but I think Shane said the middle one is a rubber compound band, still very nice and gives him three great options/looks


----------



## Klaatu

I'm something of a fan of the CV2014 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Here's mine on a Chronissimo.


----------



## immtbiker

hedgehog said:


> Thx.  I love the heftiness of their sub series.
> 
> Wearing this today:
> 
> ...


 

 Now I see where Victorinox got their idea for my Victorinox Chrono:


----------



## shane55

podster said:


> Not 100% sure but I think Shane said the middle one is a rubber compound band, still very nice and gives him three great options/looks


 
  
 Yup, and yup...
 Steel, rubber-composite and leather. And now it's on a carbon-fiber Hirsch (with micro-pore rubber liner). This watch rocks them all. But I think I like the Hirsch the best.


----------



## Wokei

Went to me friend's watch shop ..snap this shot ...G Shock porn...saw a few moedawg140 G collection there ....LOL


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Went to me friend's watch shop ..snap this shot ...G Shock porn...saw a few @moedawg140 G collection there ....LOL


 
  
 I count 9 from your snazzy picture that I own, and 9 different models from that picture that I own.  There are also 2 G-Shocks where their particular colorways (topmost right and lowest fifth from right) aren't sold in the U.S.  Under further inspection it looks like the topmost right G-Shock is a regular all-yellow G-Shock (http://www.gshock.com/watches/Classic/GA110BC-9A) with a blue bezel/case on it (custom).  I believe the black Frogman (second lowest and fifth from left) is the most expensive G-Shock/Casio available in that display case.
  
 It also looks like you found your next Orange monster!


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> I count 9 from your snazzy picture that I own, and 9 different models from that picture that I own.  There are also 2 G-Shocks where their particular colorways (topmost right and lowest fifth from right) aren't sold in the U.S.  Under further inspection it looks like the topmost right G-Shock is a regular all-yellow G-Shock (http://www.gshock.com/watches/Classic/GA110BC-9A) with a blue bezel/case on it (custom).  I believe the black Frogman (second lowest and fifth from left) is the most expensive G-Shock/Casio available in that display case.
> 
> It also looks like you found your next Orange monster!  :bigsmile_face:




I was like ...Moe haves this ...Moe has that ...Moe has this.....then me got a headache ...LOL


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> I was like ...Moe haves this ...Moe has that ...Moe has this.....then me got a headache ...LOL


 
  
 All you gotta do is read the part where you found your Orange monster! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I bet you feel kinda like this guy making the half court shot:


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Jeb Listens

1950s Leonidas Chronograph.  Casework needs a little TLC but otherwise works like a charm.
  
  
  

  
  
  

  
  
 .


----------



## gelocks

mr rick said:


>


 
  
 Does the Magrette has some pattern in the dial? Or is that just reflection?!


----------



## Mr Rick

gelocks said:


> Does the Magrette has some pattern in the dial? Or is that just reflection?!


 
 Just a reflection.


----------



## HedgeHog

Nice.  More cool watches.
  
  
 Quote:


mr rick said:


>


 
  
 Dig the PVD finish.
  
  


jeb listens said:


> 1950s Leonidas Chronograph.  Casework needs a little TLC but otherwise works like a charm.


 
  
 Holy...that's cool. Like a slide rule.


----------



## HedgeHog

Wearing this today.  Too lazy to take pix just for today so I'm just using old pictures.
  

  
 You had to cut the rubber straps to fit.  Boy was I freaking out doing that.  Imagine blowing serious money away on a goof up.
  

  
 -H


----------



## Jeb Listens

hedgehog said:


> Holy...that's cool. Like a slide rule.


 
  
 Yeah I like it a lot - has a lot of old-time charm to it.  I had the movement serviced and I've been thinking about getting the metalwork cleaned up but I wonder if I prefer it that way. 
  
  
  


hedgehog said:


> Wearing this today.  Too lazy to take pix just for today so I'm just using old pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Wow.
  
 I've always wanted a Ulysse Nardin but never seen that one before.  Really nice contemporary maritime feel and colour contrast.  Silver, blue and white and a little pop of red.  Very nice indeed.


----------



## immtbiker

wokei said:


> Went to me friend's watch shop ..snap this shot ...G Shock porn...saw a few @moedawg140 G collection there ....LOL


 

  
  
*"G-Whiz"!*


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> I count 9 from your snazzy picture that I own, and 9 different models from that picture that I own.  There are also 2 G-Shocks where their particular colorways (topmost right and lowest fifth from right) aren't sold in the U.S.  Under further inspection it looks like the topmost right G-Shock is a regular all-yellow G-Shock (http://www.gshock.com/watches/Classic/GA110BC-9A) with a blue bezel/case on it (custom).  I believe the black Frogman (second lowest and fifth from left) is the most expensive G-Shock/Casio available in that display case.
> 
> It also looks like you found your next Orange monster!


 
 I was not SHOCKED at all


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today (not sold in the U.S.):


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140.....saw yesterday some G with NATO strap....perfect solution for me rash problem....maybe when times are better..Will get one....have you seen them model before..cheers


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> @moedawg140.....saw yesterday some G with NATO strap....perfect solution for me rash problem....maybe when times are better..Will get one....have you seen them model before..cheers


 
  
 Yes!  The military lineup is called the "GA100MC Military Cloth".  There are also a couple of limited edition models with the cloth band (very expensive if you can find them now).
  
 Here are a few with the NATO/Military bands that should work out for you:
  
 http://www.gshock.com/watches/Classic/GA100MC-1A:

  
 http://www.gshock.com/watches/Classic/GA100MC-1A4:

  
 http://www.gshock.com/watches/Classic/GA100MC-2A:

  
 The G-Shock x Undefeated Collaboration Limited Edition (http://www.gshock.com/watches/Limited/DW6901UD-3):

  
 And last, but certainly not least, the G-Shock x SUPRA Collaboration Limited Edition (http://www.gshock.com/watches/Limited/GA200SPR-1A):


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140....the 1st and 2nd you posted is about USD 115 - 130 .....is that a good price ?


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> @moedawg140....the 1st and 2nd you posted is about USD 115 - 130 .....is that a good price ?


 
  
 You can obtain the 1st one for $89.99 on fleabay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Battery-Sport-Analog-Digital-Mens-G-SHOCK-Watch-GA-100MC-1A4-GA-100MC-1A-/111669245257?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item1a00017549  - make sure to choose the _*first *_choice in the pull-down menu (GA-100MC-1A).  What's great is that it will ship from Singapore, so it shouldn't take too long to reach where you are currently residing.
  
 Here's the 2nd one for $80.00 on fleabay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Casio-G-Shock-GA100MC-1A4-/321727771162?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae878321a
  
 Or you can obtain the 2nd one for $89.99 from the same Singaporean fleabay dealer as the 1st watch (http://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-Battery-Sport-Analog-Digital-Mens-G-SHOCK-Watch-GA-100MC-1A4-GA-100MC-1A-/111669245257?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item1a00017549), making sure to choose the _*second *_choice in the pull-down menu (GA-100MC-1A4).
  
 Hope this helps, and let us know what you decide to purchase! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (mint sparkling water in my glass)


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140...excellent find ...Grandmaster G ...you rock


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> @moedawg140...excellent find ...Grandmaster G ...you rock


 
  
 Thanks, my friend, and happy to help!


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks, my friend, and happy to help!




THX Moe, I'm digging the second amd last one


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> THX Moe, I'm digging the second amd last one




Oh btw ..me bought watches from them before - Singapore seller ....4 hrs drive to Wokeiland ...LOL .....recommended seller for me


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> THX Moe, I'm digging the second amd last one


 
  
 Yeah, me too.  So, _so_ sad.  I've tried both of them on when I could have purchased them, and did not pull the trigger.  I try on any G-Shock that fancies me, but somehow, someway, I restrain myself from buying every G-Shock I touch or see.


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Oh btw ..me bought watches from them before - Singapore seller ....4 hrs drive to Wokeiland ...LOL .....recommended seller for me


 
  
 Now that's what's up (awesome)!


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Yeah, me too.  So, _so_ sad.  I've tried both of them on when I could have purchased them, and did not pull the trigger.  I try on any G-Shock that fancies me, but somehow, someway, I retrain myself from buying every G-Shock I touch or see.




Me did try them yesterday while at the shop ....they be looking very swag on me wrist ....me hear them calling Wokei ....Wokei ...Wokei .....Wokei

Podster....they do look very nice ...no ....they look amazeballs ...muahahhahahahhahahahaaaa....dont go over to the dark side ...LOL


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Me did try them yesterday while at the shop ....they be looking very swag on me wrist ....me hear them calling Wokei ....Wokei ...Wokei .....Wokei
> 
> Podster....they do look very nice ...no ....they look amazeballs ...muahahhahahahhahahahaaaa....dont go over to the dark side ...LOL




Ypu and Moe are making it hard for me (wait, that did not come out right) the "G" Force is strong in your presence


----------



## AxelCloris

You guys crack me up some days, I love this thread.

The Tissot arrives tomorrow! It's going to be fun coming home from work and verifying authenticity.


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Ypu and Moe are making it hard for me (wait, that did not come out right) the "G" Force is strong in your presence


----------



## Wokei

axelcloris said:


> You guys crack me up some days, I love this thread.
> 
> The Tissot arrives tomorrow! It's going to be fun coming home from work and verifying authenticity.




Pictures ..pictures ....


----------



## moedawg140

axelcloris said:


> You guys crack me up some days, I love this thread.
> 
> The Tissot arrives tomorrow! It's going to be fun coming home from work and verifying authenticity.


 
  
 Looking forward to seeing some live shots of your hopefully authentic Tissot tomorrow, my friend!
  
 Hopefully I'll be drinking that Questyle QP1R Kool-Aid with you very soon!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


>


 
 Nice Mark II, I'm sure that second hand is a joy to watch


----------



## gelocks

Is that a "Cream" dial?!?!
 I've been going crazy for a "creme-dial" style watch, specifically:
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Zeppelin-Automatic-7060-4-Watch-Germany/dp/B007CZLX9S/ref=sr_1_15?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1431532901&sr=1-15
  
 https://shop.junkers.de/en/junkers-uhr-6060-5-junkers-bauhaus.html
  
 But that Chris Ward looks very very good.


----------



## shane55

gelocks said:


> Is that a "Cream" dial?!?!
> I've been going crazy for a "creme-dial" style watch, specifically:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Zeppelin-Automatic-7060-4-Watch-Germany/dp/B007CZLX9S/ref=sr_1_15?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1431532901&sr=1-15
> ...


 
  
 Both very similar... are they the same mfgr?
 And very nice.


----------



## Podster

gelocks said:


> Is that a "Cream" dial?!?!
> I've been going crazy for a "creme-dial" style watch, specifically:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Zeppelin-Automatic-7060-4-Watch-Germany/dp/B007CZLX9S/ref=sr_1_15?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1431532901&sr=1-15
> ...


 
 I like the Zeppelin a lot Glocks, seems to have a better fit and finish and they name seems better for me. I mean tuff to convince people looking at it that a Junkers is none other than!


----------



## PalJoey

shane55 said:


> Both very similar... are they the same mfgr?
> And very nice.


 
 Both named after German aeroplane makers notorious in WWII, so if they also have Dornier, Messerschmidt and Focke-Wulf ranges, you might be onto something...


----------



## PalJoey

paljoey said:


> Both named after German aeroplane makers notorious in WWII, so if they also have Dornier, Messerschmidt and Focke-Wulf ranges, you might be onto something...


 
 Whoops! Of course Zeppelin was WWI and dirigibles instead of aeroplanes.


----------



## HedgeHog

mr rick said:


>


 
  
 That's a good looking watch.  Love the strap too.


----------



## HedgeHog

Had to wear something more subdue for today so I dug out this one.  I was so into TAGs.


----------



## Mr Rick

gelocks said:


> Is that a "Cream" dial?!?!
> I've been going crazy for a "creme-dial" style watch, specifically:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Zeppelin-Automatic-7060-4-Watch-Germany/dp/B007CZLX9S/ref=sr_1_15?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1431532901&sr=1-15
> ...


 
 Yes, it is cream. CW made two models in cream. I also have this one.
  
  
 .
  
  
 Unfortunately neither watch is available new, but they do show up on eBay occasionally.


----------



## 7keys

Watches are not my passion but I do have one.


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today (part of the Black x Gold series):


----------



## gelocks

hedgehog said:


> Had to wear something more subdue for today so I dug out this one.  I was so into TAGs.


 
  
 Very nice looking!!
  


mr rick said:


> Yes, it is cream. CW made two models in cream. I also have this one.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately neither watch is available new, but they do show up on eBay occasionally.


 
  
 I'll see what I can do...


----------



## Wokei

Forgot to post some pics from the visit the other day


Seiko Astron



Citizen Ecodrive


Casio G Shock

All of them looking very nice


----------



## moedawg140

Really liking the Rose gold accents on the Seiko Astron, Wokei!

That and other camouflage G's have been so tempting, but haven't purchased any of the new ones except for the G-Shock x Maharishi (moon camoflauge) collaboration limited edition model. The older camoflauge (before I started to purchase G-Shocks) designs were really funky, but are much harder to come by nowadays and if they are available, they are always marked up ~5 or more times the MSRP.


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Really liking the Rose gold accents on the Seiko Astron, Wokei!
> 
> That and other camouflage G's have been so tempting, but haven't purchased any of the new ones except for the G-Shock x Maharishi (moon camoflauge) collaboration limited edition model. The older camoflauge (before I started to purchase G-Shocks) designs were really funky, but are much harder to come by nowadays and if they are available, they are always marked up ~5 or more times the MSRP.




Very tempting my friend .....me like a kid when in the shop .....like watching me first Playboy centerfold ....LOL


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Very tempting my friend .....me like a kid when in the shop .....like watching me first Playboy centerfold ....LOL




Oh my! Well, regarding being tempted, I don't make it any easier by frequenting the department stores at the malls I go to pretty much every time: Macy's, Bloomingdales, Nordstrom and to a lesser extent, Zumies, "the Rack", etc. - at least I know for the most part what I'm going to absolutely get. The G-Shock x HUF collaboration model hasn't reached the west coast U.S. yet, but when it does I'm going to have to try it on and see if I like it enough to purchase it.


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Oh my! Well, regarding being tempted, I don't make it any easier by frequenting the department stores at the malls I go to pretty much every time: Macy's, Bloomingdales, Nordstrom and to a lesser extent, Zumies, "the Rack", etc. - at least I know for the most part what I'm going to absolutely get. The G-Shock x HUF collaboration model hasn't reached the west coast U.S. yet, but when it does I'm going to have to try it on and see if I like it enough to purchase it.




In me good old days ..1 watch per month ...gone are those days


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> In me good old days ..1 watch per month ...gone are those days




One day, we will make it big so we will be able to travel around in hovercrafts playing golf and leave the carts behind:


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> In me good old days ..1 watch per month ...gone are those days


 
 Good times, bad times are cyclic my friend
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 They'll be back, by the way that was a nice display of three sweet watches


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


>


 
 That your Trident Rick, that casing looks bomb proof! Great looking diver


----------



## Mr Rick

podster said:


> That your Trident Rick, that casing looks bomb proof! Great looking diver


 
  
 Close, Steinhart calls it the Triton.


----------



## AxelCloris

Nobody was home to sign for the package yesterday so I picked up the new Tissot this morning before work, and here she is.


----------



## Podster

axelcloris said:


> Nobody was home to sign for the package yesterday so I picked up the new Tissot this morning before work, and here she is.


 
 Sweet Axel, love that blue and gray plaid shirt too


----------



## Wokei

Very nice AxelCloris.....feeling good huh ? MUahahahahahaaaaa


----------



## AxelCloris

podster said:


> Sweet Axel, love that blue and gray plaid shirt too


 
  
 I only wear the best of plaid shirts.
  


wokei said:


> Very nice @AxelCloris.....feeling good huh ? MUahahahahahaaaaa


 
  
 Oh god, my eyes!


----------



## Podster

axelcloris said:


> I only wear the best of plaid shirts.
> 
> 
> Oh god, my eyes!


 
 Exactly, Wokei made me spit coffee all over the place


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Exactly, Wokei made me spit coffee all over the place




Its one of me special quality ...making people spit coffee ....LOL....me parents left me at the mall when me was small


----------



## shane55

axelcloris said:


> Nobody was home to sign for the package yesterday so I picked up the new Tissot this morning before work, and here she is.


 
  
 Sweet! Congrats. Wear it in good health.


----------



## moedawg140

axelcloris said:


> Nobody was home to sign for the package yesterday so I picked up the new Tissot this morning before work, and here she is.





Looks a lot better in person than the non-live pictures, even with the reflection of your shirt! That means the mirror sheen is in full effect with your watch. 

Congrats!


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing the King of G-Shock today:


----------



## Wokei

Displaying solidarity with Grandmaster G


----------



## HedgeHog

mr rick said:


>


 
  
  


axelcloris said:


> Nobody was home to sign for the package yesterday so I picked up the new Tissot this morning before work, and here she is.


 
  
 Two beauts!  Very nice.


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Looks a lot better in person than the non-live pictures, even with the reflection of your shirt! That means the mirror sheen is in full effect with your watch.
> 
> Congrats!


 
 I agree Moe, this is my favorite shot of my LeLocle so far


----------



## AxelCloris

podster said:


> I agree Moe, this is my favorite shot of my LeLocle so far


 
  
 I love the texture. Gorgeous piece.


----------



## Podster

Yessir, and as you know they are stunning in person even to these great photo's. I love the touch of red on the minute numbers on the outer edge of your dail too


----------



## AxelCloris

podster said:


> Yessir, and as you know they are stunning in person even to these great photo's. I love the touch of red on the minute numbers on the outer edge of your dail too


 
  
 I do love that, I also love the Swiss colors at the 3, 6, 9, and 12. I'm very happy with this purchase.


----------



## Podster

axelcloris said:


> I do love that, I also love the Swiss colors at the 3, 6, 9, and 12. I'm very happy with this purchase.


 
 Yes, the Red numbers and the Swiss Emblems were what set that baby off for me. I absolutely love the Tissot brand. Enjoy and as Shane says wear in good health Axel


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Displaying solidarity with Grandmaster G


 
  
 Orange unite!
  
 (Or in this case, Wheeler - Fire Planeteer from Captain Planet):
  

  


podster said:


> I agree Moe, this is my favorite shot of my LeLocle so far


 
  
 But it doesn't show a mirror of your shirt like AxelCloris' Tissot picture!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Either way, that's one snazzy watch, my friend.
  
  
 I had to...I purchased another G-Shock this afternoon.


----------



## Wokei

axelcloris said:


> I love the texture. Gorgeous piece.




how much you get paid for that shot with VW ? LOL....sorry quoted wrong post ..it was meant for Podster


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> how much you get paid for that shot with VW ? LOL....sorry quoted wrong post ..it was meant for Podster



Please ignore my sleepy buddy Axel, VW does not even know I took that shot to the best of my knowledge


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

OK Sir Moedawg, took my first plunge into the "G" Zone, hope I did right by the "G" Master. This is the BMW (Bob Marley & the Wailers) edition. I may have to PM you on setup if this 2 inch think book does not absorb into my 2 foot think skull


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> OK Sir Moedawg, took my first plunge into the "G" Zone, hope I did right by the "G" Master. This is the BMW (Bob Marley & the Wailers) edition. I may have to PM you on setup if this 2 inch think book does not absorb into my 2 foot think skull:rolleyes:






Good golly WOW ....you really outdone yourself brotha ...excellent choice of colour ...me think Grandmaster G will approve willingly and so do Wokei ...high five man....awesome colour ..Rasta baby


----------



## Podster

Tanks, tanks a million Bro. Promise the next one is Eco-Zilla
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Watched this for a while and when it dropped to $84 I had to


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Tanks, tanks a million Bro. Promise the next one is Eco-Zilla  Watched this for a while and when it dropped to $84 I had to




What ....for 84$ ....that is a sweet deal ....not gonna give you grief .....you did good man ! Wokei double approve 



me next G Shock with Nato strap when times are better ...what do you guys think ? for 74$ ...sweet price though from local seller


----------



## Podster

I like that look Wokei, like the one with the orange stripe in the Nato as well


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> I like that look Wokei, like the one with the orange stripe in the Nato as well:wink_face:




But actually ..me like this one better but too bad ..no Nato strap for this model ...this colour is in line with Wokei standard ! Amen to that !


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> OK Sir Moedawg, took my first plunge into the "G" Zone, hope I did right by the "G" Master. This is the BMW (Bob Marley & the Wailers) edition. I may have to PM you on setup if this 2 inch think book does not absorb into my 2 foot think skull


 
  
 Congrats on the purchase!  I found that one at a skate shop a while ago, and resisted purchase.  The price you paid is definitely a great one - I would have purchased it as well if it was $84!  You probably won't find it for much cheaper than that!
  


wokei said:


> Good golly WOW ....you really outdone yourself brotha ...excellent choice of colour ...me think Grandmaster G will approve willingly and so do Wokei ...high five man....awesome colour ..Rasta baby


 
  
 I approve!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


wokei said:


> But actually ..me like this one better but too bad ..no Nato strap for this model ...this colour is in line with Wokei standard ! Amen to that !


 
  
 Yeah, I liked this one too...I wish I could wear it on my left wrist.  Maybe if I purchased one and wore it around for a few days and if I didn't mind the chafing on my wrist, I may come to love it.  If I didn't, then I could send it back.
  
 $74 for the Military watch is pretty much a steal.  I'd say go for it!


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today (Louie Vito x G-Shock collaboration Limited Edition):


----------



## Wokei

Another winner there moedawg140....for now me fav colour is BLUE.....LOL

Actually it's Orange...kekekekeke


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today (Louie Vito x G-Shock collaboration Limited Edition):


 
 Nice, a glamour shot as well


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Another winner there @moedawg140....for now me fav colour is BLUE.....LOL


 
  
 Which blue is your favorite, my friend?


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Nice, a glamour shot as well


 
  
 Strike a pose!


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Which blue is your favorite, my friend?


 
 I love that first one but the Capt. America is an eye catcher too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My next maybe


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Which blue is your favorite, my friend?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> I love that first one but the Capt. America is an eye catcher too:bigsmile_face:
> 
> My next maybe:wink_face:




Now ..now ...that Orange tint is what me talking about ....


----------



## Podster

I think it's just the right amount of orange, has a very swat team look to this one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Orange is the wifes favorite color and I swear every other shirt in my boys closet is bright orange


----------



## AxelCloris

podster said:


> I think it's just the right amount of orange, has a very swat team look to this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 There's no such thing as "too much orange."


----------



## Podster

axelcloris said:


> There's no such thing as "too much orange."


 
 I don't know Axel, I pretty much call anyone who spends way too much time in a tanning bed "Oompa Loompa"! That is too much orange


----------



## AxelCloris

podster said:


> I don't know Axel, I pretty much call anyone who spends way too much time in a tanning bed "Oompa Loompa"! That is too much orange


 
  
 But then they're bringing rays of sunshine and humor to your day. Definitely worth it in my book.


----------



## Podster

axelcloris said:


> But then they're bringing rays of sunshine and humor to your day. Definitely worth it in my book.


 
 Too funny, bet when that cancer hits they have second thoughts about vanity


----------



## moedawg140

G-Shock setting tips - the quick and dirty:

Basically, mostly all G-Shocks of a resin type, you only need to remember a couple of commands.

Hold the upper left button for a few seconds to go into settings mode (usually the seconds will be the area that will flash).

Use the upper right and lower right buttons to either set back to zero (seconds), or move up and sometimes down regarding minutes, hours, light emitting duration (~1 or 3 seconds), date, etcetera - which you will be able to set each utilizing the lower left button while in the settings mode.

Regarding setting a correct time if you are off (by an hour) with the time in the time zone you are located in that is observing DST, set your city and then set the DST option to "ON". If you still aren't able get the correct time, you need to just set the time one hour forward or back - and then one of those will stick/be the correct hour/time with the DST being set to "ON".

That's it!


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> I love that first one but the Capt. America is an eye catcher too:bigsmile_face:
> 
> My next maybe:wink_face:




Any brownie points you can get with your wife that has orange infused G-Shock toughness is certainly a watch to consider!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

Ooh, Saturday morning special eh


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today (didn't mind getting sweat on it after an all-day wrestling clinic):


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## gelocks

Didn't noticed it was blurry!  But from a few days ago. My Obris Morgan is the one I use with Nato's specifically...


----------



## Podster

gelocks said:


> Didn't noticed it was blurry!  But from a few days ago. My Obris Morgan is the one I use with Nato's specifically...




Nice ge, kinda reminds me of Rick's Triton


----------



## Jeb Listens

"Seagull 1963" Chinese Airforce Chronograph (modern re-issue)


----------



## gelocks

podster said:


> Nice ge, kinda reminds me of Rick's Triton




It's not as big and cool as the Triton, but it has its charm.


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today (G-Shock x Marharishi "Lunar Effect" collaboration limited edition):


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today (G-Shock x Marharishi "Lunar Effect" collaboration limited edition):




Woot woot...Grandmaster G ....a name that you fully deserved....cheers buddy


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Woot woot...Grandmaster G ....a name that you fully deserved....cheers buddy




Thanks Wokei! Really appreciate the kind words! :bigsmile_face:


----------



## shane55

jeb listens said:


> "Seagull 1963" Chinese Airforce Chronograph (modern re-issue)


 
  
 Now that's a nice looking piece of machinery...


----------



## Jeb Listens

shane55 said:


> Now that's a nice looking piece of machinery...


 

 Thanks Shane! It's one I wear quite a lot -  This thread has inspired me to start wearing my watches rather than just keep them in a box! 
  
  

  
  
 Really enjoying this thread & all the pics.  Hope they keep on coming.  Cheers Guys.


----------



## Podster

shane55 said:


> Now that's a nice looking piece of machinery...


 
 I concur and I know U know a nice watch
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Sweet watch Jeb
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Podster taking this on it's maiden voyage today


----------



## Jeb Listens

podster said:


> I concur and I know U know a nice watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 very nice indeed Poster - Bon voyage!  Always great  to be out sporting some new wrist-wear you love.
  
 I'm not sure which are more addictive: watches, headphones or tubes.   It's a close-call.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Mr Rick

gelocks said:


> Is that a "Cream" dial?!?!
> I've been going crazy for a "creme-dial" style watch, specifically:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Zeppelin-Automatic-7060-4-Watch-Germany/dp/B007CZLX9S/ref=sr_1_15?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1431532901&sr=1-15
> ...


 
  
 There is a C8 Pilot like mine on eBay today.


----------



## gelocks

mr rick said:


> There is a C8 Pilot like mine on eBay today.


 
  
 I actually went and did what I usually never do... pre-ordered a watch...
  
 http://www.lewandhuey.com/phantom-pre-order/
  
 Guess which dial I chose...  
  
  
 Thanks for looking out though.


----------



## Podster

gelocks said:


> I actually went and did what I usually never do... pre-ordered a watch...
> 
> http://www.lewandhuey.com/phantom-pre-order/
> 
> ...


 
 Ooh, ooh pick me pick me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to take a wild guess and say the cream color g
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Say you like tubes eh Jeb, my buddy just picked these cuties up for his next build


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing my dream G-Shock today (can't wait til I can post pictures). shane55 saw it though. We could get some serious cash for either of our watches if we decided to sell them (he owns a "monstrously" awesome Omega timepiece).


----------



## Jeb Listens

>


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> ...Podster taking this on it's maiden voyage today:tongue_smile:




Looks great on you. What's great is that most people will be seeing that one for the first time in their lives once they see yours in person. 

Congrats again!


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Looks great on you. What's great is that most people will be seeing that one for the first time in their lives once they see yours in person.
> 
> Congrats again!


 
 THX, I was inspired by the Grand Master Moe "G" himself
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jeb listens said:


>


 
 You see, it's that expression right there why I don't show this picture to the wife
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## gelocks

podster said:


> Ooh, ooh pick me pick me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moedawg140

Went to my local Costco and saw these for sale:


----------



## DylanF

This is my Citizen EcoWatch, JY0010-50E, Skyhawk Titanium with my orange striped band.
 I bought it off Ebay for 185 with it being heavily scratched and worn out. Top pic
 I sent it in to Citizen to repair it for 120.  I'm happy now. Bottom pic


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Went to my local Costco and saw these for sale:


 
 Holy Smokes, I can't afford that $4K Omega much less a $25K Pani
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But to some lucky buyer


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Holy Smokes, I can't afford that $4K Omega much less a $25K Pani
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 The Panerai just kind of irks me because most everyone wouldn't even comment on it if they saw it on a wrist since it looks like most any other watch, and if you disclosed to people the price of the watch, they would more than likely either gasp with astonishment and/or laugh at you hysterically because you paid an immense amount (at least in my opinion) for a watch - especially one with zero diamonds, or encrusted gems affixed to the housing and/or band.


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> The Panerai just kind of irks me because most everyone wouldn't even comment on it if they saw it on a wrist since it looks like most any other watch, and if you disclosed to people the price of the watch, they would more than likely either gasp with astonishment and/or laugh at you hysterically because you paid an immense amount (at least in my opinion) for a watch - especially one with zero diamonds, or encrusted gems affixed to the housing and/or band.


 
 Ed Zachery!


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Ed Zachery!


----------



## Jeb Listens

moedawg140 said:


> The Panerai just kind of irks me because most everyone wouldn't even comment on it if they saw it on a wrist since it looks like most any other watch, and if you disclosed to people the price of the watch, they would more than likely either gasp with astonishment and/or laugh at you hysterically because you paid an immense amount (at least in my opinion) for a watch - especially one with zero diamonds, or encrusted gems affixed to the housing and/or band.


 

 Moedawg - It's crazy money.  It's another world.  An insane world.  Aesthetically I've always kind of admired the design but will never be able to own one and even if I could afford one it would probably still seem completely obscene!
  
 There's this.   Construction is solid, it weighs a tonne, and it's never missed a beat. The strap was surprisingly good quality.  I think they call it a "homage".  
  
 Some would have another term for it. 
  
 $120.


----------



## moedawg140

jeb listens said:


> Moedawg - It's crazy money.  It's another world.  An insane world.  Aesthetically I've always kind of admired the design but will never be able to own one and even if I could afford one it would probably still seem completely obscene!
> 
> There's this.   Construction is solid, it weighs a tonne, and it's never missed a beat. The strap was surprisingly good quality.  I think they call it a "homage".
> 
> ...


 
  
 Looks nice, with a touch of filter as well.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Tropicana Farmstand juice in my glass)


----------



## Jeb Listens

(peppermint tea)


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> I concur and I know U know a nice watch:wink_face:  Sweet watch Jeb
> 
> Podster taking this on it's maiden voyage today:tongue_smile:




Looking good brotha.....so jealous....LOL


----------



## Podster

Don't be jealous Bro, Wokei be looking sharp in his Eco-Zilla's or Sailhawk
Getting a quick shower before whipping up beeakfast for the boys


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Don't be jealous Bro, Wokei be looking sharp in his Eco-Zilla's or Sailhawk
> Getting a quick shower before whipping up beeakfast for the boys




It's all good bro .....me think after this Rasta baby ...there will be more G's to come .....muahahahahahahahahhahahahhahaaaa....you know you will .....the lady at front desk reception will say ...." oh it's his package again ! "


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> It's all good bro .....me think after this Rasta baby ...there will be more G's to come .....muahahahahahahahahhahahahhahaaaa....you know you will .....the lady at front desk reception will say ...." oh it's his package again ! "



LOL, may be some truth to this


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> LOL, may be some truth to this




It may sound like this in your head .....

 G Shock
 G Shock
 G Shock
 G Shock
 G Shock
 G Shock
 G Shock


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


>


 
 Classic beauty


----------



## Uchuujin-san

Oooh... A watch por..., I mean, Pic thread! 

My usually daily wear, and a wedding gift from the missus (wedding watch for guys is totally a thing):






Apologies for the mobile phone picture...


----------



## Podster

uchuujin-san said:


> Oooh... A watch por..., I mean, Pic thread!
> 
> My usually daily wear, and a wedding gift from the missus (wedding watch for guys is totally a thing):
> 
> ...


 
 Ooh, nice GS Uchuujin-San


----------



## Wokei

uchuujin-san said:


> Oooh... A watch por..., I mean, Pic thread!
> 
> My usually daily wear, and a wedding gift from the missus (wedding watch for guys is totally a thing):
> 
> ...




Is this the one you wore when we met in One Utama ? If it is ..definitely look so much better in real life ...cheers

Hope you are well sir ..cheers


----------



## Uchuujin-san

podster said:


> Ooh, nice GS Uchuujin-San


 
  
 Thanks 


wokei said:


> Is this the one you wore when we met in One Utama ? If it is ..definitely look so much better in real life ...cheers
> 
> Hope you are well sir ..cheers


 
  
 Very well, thanks Wokei.
  
 Yeah that's the one i was wearing at 1U. Pictures do not do it justice (and my terrible photo doesn't help either).
  
 Was just reading through this thread and your pics of the Zillas and G's, along with Moedawg's and Rick's breathtaking collections is making my wallet tremble in fear lol.


----------



## Wokei

uchuujin-san said:


> Thanks
> 
> Very well, thanks Wokei.
> 
> ...




Yup ...trembling in fear is the right word .....cheers ....buzz me the next time you in town ...


----------



## Podster

uchuujin-san said:


> Thanks
> 
> Very well, thanks Wokei.
> 
> ...


 
 Man you have said a mouth full with that one! Those guys are real trouble makers especially for those on limited funds


----------



## Szadzik

mr rick said:


>


 
  
 Great looking speedy. where can I get one and how much for?


----------



## HedgeHog

moedawg140 said:


> Went to my local Costco and saw these for sale:


 
  
  
 Wowsa...at least one doesn't need to purchase a minimum case lot of these. 
  
 -H


----------



## HedgeHog

moedawg140 said:


> The Panerai just kind of irks me because most everyone wouldn't even comment on it if they saw it on a wrist since it looks like most any other watch, and if you disclosed to people the price of the watch, they would more than likely either gasp with astonishment and/or laugh at you hysterically because you paid an immense amount (at least in my opinion) for a watch - especially one with zero diamonds, or encrusted gems affixed to the housing and/or band.


 
  
  
 Um, thx.  Guess I'm just a poseur.
  
  
  
 Second Panerai (titanium PAM240 on a Greg Stevens Design strap with titanium buckle to match).


----------



## Wokei

HedgeHog......very nice and good pic too ...cheers


----------



## Mr Rick

szadzik said:


> Great looking speedy. where can I get one and how much for?


 
 Thanks. They are pretty rare but do come up on eBay occasionally. Expect to pay several thousand US dollars.


----------



## moedawg140

hedgehog said:


> Um, thx.  Guess I'm just a poseur.
> 
> 
> 
> Second Panerai (titanium PAM240 on a Greg Stevens Design strap with titanium buckle to match).




I would never imply or insinuate that you or anyone who purchases or owns a highly expensive (to 99% of the people in the world) watch is/are a "poseur". If you have the means or ability to own such a timepiece then all the more kudos to you. 

I remember when I first started to post on this thread regarding G-Shocks. I did not get the most welcome reception, and that's okay because everyone is entitled to their opinions. 

I can say not so positive things about G-Shocks as well, such as some may see them as toy watches, and that's okay for them to think that because they are right. But there are a lot other ones that look like luxurious timepieces, such as immtbiker's immaculate black aviator G-Shock and my dream G-Shock watch that shane55 saw at the SF mini meet. 

Please enjoy your awesome timepiece (I was enamored by it enough to stop and take a picture), and I look forward to seeing your other works of horological art. 

Peace.


----------



## Podster

I look forward to seeing your U. Nardin GMT Perpetual, Zenith Mega Port Royal Open Grande Date and  Jaeger LeCoultre Master repeater myself


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Don't be jealous Bro, Wokei be looking sharp in his Eco-Zilla's or Sailhawk
> Getting a quick shower before whipping up beeakfast for the boys


 
  
 I found the picture when I tried on your same model watch a while back:
  

  
  
 It was very difficult to resist purchasing it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
  


wokei said:


> It may sound like this in your head .....
> 
> G Shock
> G Shock
> ...


 
  




  


uchuujin-san said:


> Thanks
> 
> Very well, thanks Wokei.
> 
> ...


 
  




  


podster said:


> Man you have said a mouth full with that one! Those guys are real trouble makers especially for those on limited funds


----------



## Podster

Hey Moe, first day I wore it almost everyone I spoke with that day had a comment or compliment on it


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Hey Moe, first day I wore it almost everyone I spoke with that day had a comment or compliment on it




Doesn't surprise me, that particular watch is definitely eye-catching and a watch that they have probably never seen in their lives. :bigsmile_face:

Enjoy your G for years to come, my friend.


----------



## interpolate

The fanciest watch I own at the moment is a Citizen Ecodrive with 100M water resistance, sapphire glass and titanium bracelet.


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Hey Moe, first day I wore it almost everyone I spoke with that day had a comment or compliment on it




Fosho...with that color.....you be the talk of Hog Town...brotha....wear with pride and swag


----------



## Wokei

interpolate said:


> The fanciest watch I own at the moment is a Citizen Ecodrive with 100M water resistance, sapphire glass and titanium bracelet.




 pic would be nice...pic pic...pic..pic...pic..pic..LOL


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> pic would be nice...pic pic...pic..pic...pic..pic..LOL




Haha, don't scare the person (just joking).....so yeah, a pic would be nice! :bigsmile_face:


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Haha, don't scare the person (just joking).....so yeah, a pic would be nice! :bigsmile_face:




There is a LOL at the end if that post....you know me big fan of Citizen Ecodrive....especially titanium

Come back come back interpolate..pretty please...


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> There is a LOL at the end if that post....you know me big fan of Citizen Ecodrive....especially titanium
> 
> Come back come back @interpolate..pretty please...


 
  
 Yeah I know... I'm just playing with ya'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (chocolate frap in my glass)
  
 It will be nice to see the Ecodrive Titanium watch.  Ready for a pic,  @interpolate!  No pressure from the peanut gallery.


----------



## Wokei

Feel like wearing this today..one of me old Seiko 200m Diver


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Feel like wearing this today..one of me old Seiko 200m Diver


 
  
 Nice classic diver!  I bet the cloth band is very comfortable as well.


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Nice classic diver!  I bet the cloth band is very comfortable as well.  :bigsmile_face:




Yes they are very comfy.....got all kind of colour of NATO strap....plain...coloured...camo...well post pic


----------



## Wokei

Me NATO strap...there are more..just forgot where me put them..haha


----------



## shane55

jeb listens said:


> Thanks Shane! It's one I wear quite a lot -  This thread has inspired me to start wearing my watches rather than just keep them in a box!
> 
> 
> Really enjoying this thread & all the pics.  Hope they keep on coming.  Cheers Guys.


 
  
 Well... you know, a watch in a drawer or box does nobody any good. Gotta be on the wrist, man!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


moedawg140 said:


> Wearing my dream G-Shock today (can't wait til I can post pictures). @shane55 saw it though. We could get some serious cash for either of our watches if we decided to sell them (he owns a "monstrously" awesome Omega timepiece).


 
  
 And yes... that was a very nice timepiece I saw with my very own eyes... on your wrist... worn proudly!!
  
 And... for some reason I can't seem to... get... this... thing... off... my........wrist!
  
 All my other watches are getting truly pissed. Like was stated above, they're not doing anybody any good sitting in their respective boxes.


----------



## shane55

moedawg140 said:


> Went to my local Costco and saw these for sale:


 
  
  
 Hysterical...
  
 Maybe Costco knows of a demographic different than where I shop.


----------



## shane55

uchuujin-san said:


> Oooh... A watch por..., I mean, Pic thread!
> 
> My usually daily wear, and a wedding gift from the missus (wedding watch for guys is totally a thing):
> 
> ...


 
  
 Love the Grand Seiko's.
 Nice...


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Me NATO strap...there are more..just forgot where me put them..haha


 
  
 My favorite is probably the red and blue band, as it pops with its vibrancy!
  
  


shane55 said:


> Well... you know, a watch in a drawer or box does nobody any good. Gotta be on the wrist, man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Pardon if I say this, but I really _really _like your Omega so much that in the future (when I obtain some more money) I may just try to find one as similar to that one as I can - it looks truly epic in person!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


shane55 said:


> Hysterical...
> 
> Maybe Costco knows of a demographic different than where I shop.


 
  
 Costco does sell items based on area.  Certain items are only sold in certain Costcos.  I guess I just shop in some swanky Costcos!


----------



## shane55

moedawg140 said:


> My favorite is probably the red and blue band, as it pops with its vibrancy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 And so you must!! Which Costco is this? I'm usually at the one in Richmond (CA).
  
  
 And if (or when?) you decide to get one of these Ohm's, I'll introduce you to my pusher... er... dealer.


----------



## RUMAY408

uchuujin-san said:


> Oooh... A watch por..., I mean, Pic thread!
> 
> My usually daily wear, and a wedding gift from the missus (wedding watch for guys is totally a thing):
> 
> ...


 

 Sweet!


----------



## tomscy2000

The 6R15 inside is a few seconds quick everyday, but as an everyday wearer, I find it holds up well for the price.


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> And so you must!! Which Costco is this? I'm usually at the one in Richmond (CA).
> 
> 
> And if (or when?) you decide to get one of these Ohm's, I'll introduce you to my pusher... er... dealer.




I do live in Southern California (I drove to SF to meet you and the other awesome Head-Fiers), so the better ones I've been to have been in L.A. and Orange counties. This particular Costco is just down the street from my residence. 

I will make sure to let you know when (...oh my, haha) I'm ready to purchase the Omega. Hopefully your "compadre" can hook a friend up!


----------



## AxelCloris

tomscy2000 said:


> The 6R15 inside is a few seconds quick everyday, but as an everyday wearer, I find it holds up well for the price.


 
  
 Very pretty, I like!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Jeb Listens

So many lovely watches in the last couple of days. 
  
 Gorgeous looking Panerai, HedgeHog - particularly like the strap. 
  
  
 Quote:


hedgehog said:


> Um, thx.  Guess I'm just a poseur.
> 
> 
> 
> Second Panerai (titanium PAM240 on a Greg Stevens Design strap with titanium buckle to match).


----------



## Jeb Listens

Soviet-era / Military strap / Needs a bit of encouragement to get going.


----------



## interpolate

http://www.citizenwatch.com/en-uk/watches/watch-detail/?model=BM7170-53L


----------



## moedawg140

interpolate said:


> http://www.citizenwatch.com/en-uk/watches/watch-detail/?model=BM7170-53L




Looking forward to seeing a live shot of your Citizen (when you will be able to upload pictures after posting just a little more).


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


>




This and the other Heuer with orange accents may be a toss up for me but two awesome watches sir


----------



## Mr Rick

podster said:


> This and the other Heuer with orange accents may be a toss up for me but two awesome watches sir


 
  
 Heuer did make some very distinctive timepieces.


----------



## interpolate

moedawg I'll do it by Friday, although the picture won't be that much different other than my arm that doesn't come with the watch.


----------



## AxelCloris

interpolate said:


> http://www.citizenwatch.com/en-uk/watches/watch-detail/?model=BM7170-53L


 
  
 I've eyed this piece on more than one occasion. It's gorgeous.


----------



## Wokei

axelcloris said:


> I've eyed this piece on more than one occasion. It's gorgeous.


 
  

  
 It's a beauty...cant resist ...must post


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> It's a beauty...cant resist ...must post




Yep, blue and Ti


----------



## moedawg140

Thanks for the support and comments to those on this thread (and Head-Fi as a whole),  Others who I have talked to privately and/or in person, thank you for being very awesome people as well.  You are all truly my friends.
  
 On to the regularly scheduled programming!
  
  
 I was contemplating purchasing this for quite some time now - I wasn't able to find it at my local brick and mortar stores like Macy's and Bloomingdales, and I wanted to try it on to see if I would like it enough to purchase it.  I stopped by my local Zumies last week and stumbled upon the watch!  I discovered later that the watch is only being sold in select skate stores, street fashion boutiques, and Zumies.
  
 Presenting, the G-Shock x Keith Hufnagel (HUF) "cracked concrete" collaboration limited edition:
  
 Le box

  
 Le HUF tin case

  
 Le (okay, I'll stop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) tin case detail

  

  
 HUF's black on black on monochrome

  
 Three-dimensional "cracked concrete"

  

  

  

  

  

  
 HUF logo-engraved case back

  

  
 HUF light activated in-the-light

  
 HUF light in-the-dark


----------



## Wokei

@moedawg140 ....another awesome one to your already fantastic collection ..loved the cracked concrete motif ...Grandmaster G


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> @moedawg140 ....another awesome one to your already fantastic collection ..loved the cracked concrete motif ...Grandmaster G


 
  
 Thanks, my friend!  I found a watch that you may like...what do you think?
  
 The AW591MS-1A, through Rakuten here: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/aaa-corp/item/aw591ms-1a/ or a much better price ($85.00 USD with free shipping) here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Shock-World-Time-Analog-Digital-200m-AW591MS-1AV-AW591MS-1A-AW-591MS-1A-/281604998103?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4190f743d7.
  
 Black and orange with a cloth band


----------



## Wokei

@moedawg140 .....very nice ....will put into my list ..hahaha
  
 Does remind me of an old model me used to have but in stainless steel ....forgot the model but it was launched about 10 years ago in conjuction with F1


----------



## interpolate

@moedawg140
  
 Here you go....


----------



## moedawg140

interpolate said:


> @moedawg140
> 
> Here you go....


 
  
 I appreciate it, my thanks to you.  That's a nice, classy watch.  Looks better in person than a CGI-based watch image, for sure.
  
 Congrats!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (almond milk with honey in glass)


----------



## Wokei

@interpolate ....very classy Citizen ....cheers


----------



## AxelCloris

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks, my friend!  I found a watch that you may like...what do you think?
> 
> The AW591MS-1A, through Rakuten here: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/aaa-corp/item/aw591ms-1a/ or a much better price ($85.00 USD with free shipping) here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Shock-World-Time-Analog-Digital-200m-AW591MS-1AV-AW591MS-1A-AW-591MS-1A-/281604998103?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4190f743d7.
> 
> ...


 
  
 One of the most attractive G's I've seen yet. I love the look of that strap.


----------



## Podster

Me too it's like a Cross between the Fantastic 4's Thing and a Black Ninja Turtle shell
Both it and the cloth band one are F I N E


----------



## HedgeHog

tomscy2000 said:


> The 6R15 inside is a few seconds quick everyday, but as an everyday wearer, I find it holds up well for the price.


 
  
  


mr rick said:


>


 
  
  


jeb listens said:


> Soviet-era / Military strap / Needs a bit of encouragement to get going.


 
  
 Gorgeous!  Thx for sharing.


----------



## HedgeHog

Totally liking this model.  Stout, sporty, just cool.
  
  
  
 Quote


moedawg140 said:


> Thanks, my friend!  I found a watch that you may like...what do you think?
> 
> The AW591MS-1A, through Rakuten here: http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/aaa-corp/item/aw591ms-1a/ or a much better price ($85.00 USD with free shipping) here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Shock-World-Time-Analog-Digital-200m-AW591MS-1AV-AW591MS-1A-AW-591MS-1A-/281604998103?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4190f743d7.
> 
> Black and orange with a cloth band


----------



## HedgeHog

Dug out this relic (for me).  It was my first "big watch brand" purchase and a bit of heresy to boot (it's quartz).  I think this model died quickly because of that.  I still like it though.


----------



## moedawg140

axelcloris said:


> One of the most attractive G's I've seen yet. I love the look of that strap.


 
  
 Thank you my friend!  I think this is the first time you have commented (positively as well) on any G-Shock, so this must be one special G-Shock to you. (at first I thought you were liking mine, but you like the one I posted that can be purchased at Rakuten and eBay). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  





 (need some juice in my glass)
  


podster said:


> Me too ot's like. Cross between the Fantastic 4's Thing and a Black Ninja Turtle shell
> Both it and the cloth band one are F I N E


 
  
 Yeah, I can definitely see this being inspired by Fantastic 4's Thing!  If you would like to own the same model HUF watch, let me know, and I'll do the legwork so you can own one as well, my friend.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


hedgehog said:


> Totally liking this model.  Stout, sporty, just cool.


 
  
 Yeah, I actually don't own any cloth band G-Shocks...yet.  I thought Wokei would like this one since I think it ticks all of his watch box requirements, mainly that the watch is *ORANGE*.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


hedgehog said:


> Dug out this relic (for me).  It was my first "big watch brand" purchase and a bit of heresy to boot (it's quartz).  I think this model died quickly because of that.  I still like it though.


 
  
 Beautiful Tag with digital functions! Classy, with a touch of modern flair.  Congrats!


----------



## AxelCloris

moedawg140 said:


> Thank you my friend!  I think this is the first time you have commented (positively as well) on any of my G-Shocks, so this must be one special G-Shock to you.


 
  
 I have a weak spot for the color orange.  But I'd still pass on owning one myself. I'm not a huge fan of 7-segment displays on watches and the few Gs I've seen that don't have them would completely eclipse my little tiny hands/wrists.


----------



## moedawg140

axelcloris said:


> I have a weak spot for the color orange.  But I'd still pass on owning one myself. I'm not a huge fan of 7-segment displays on watches and the few Gs I've seen that don't have them would completely eclipse my little tiny hands/wrists.


 
  
 I edited my OP reply to you because I thought you liked my HUF watch, when in fact, it was the black and orange one you were mentioning.  I think Podster was slightly confused as well.  Our bad.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Hmm...maybe there is a Baby-G model that may fit your wrist then?  Seriously though, G-Shock recently released "S" models, meaning they are the same G-Shock watches (or different color watches) but smaller (approximately 20-25% smaller in my opinion).
  
 Here's the newest Orange (not S model) series:


----------



## shane55

moedawg140 said:


> I was contemplating purchasing this for quite some time now - I wasn't able to find it at my local brick and mortar stores like Macy's and Bloomingdales, and I wanted to try it on to see if I would like it enough to purchase it.  I stopped by my local Zumies last week and stumbled upon the watch!  I discovered later that the watch is only being sold in select skate stores, street fashion boutiques, and Zumies.
> 
> Presenting, the G-Shock x Keith Hufnagel (HUF) "cracked concrete" collaboration limited edition:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sweet!! Congrats!


----------



## shane55

axelcloris said:


> One of the most attractive G's I've seen yet. I love the look of that strap.


 
  
 Yeah... this one is very handsome. The G-Dawg has got himself a serious (and rewarding) habit.


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> Sweet!! Congrats!


 
  
 Thank you, my friend!
  
  


shane55 said:


> Yeah... this one is very handsome. The G-Dawg has got himself a serious (and rewarding) habit.


 
  





  Which one are you referring to, the HUF or the cloth band black G?


----------



## shane55

moedawg140 said:


> Which one are you referring to, the HUF or the cloth band black G?


 
  
 The HUF, Sir.


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> The HUF, Sir.


 
  
 Oh snap.  Glad you like it, buddy!
  
 And...I saw various prices for your Omega...whew!  Still want one though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Anywhos, I think I still like your black one better than the blue version:


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> I edited my OP reply to you because I thought you liked my HUF watch, when in fact, it was the black and orange one you were mentioning.  I think Podster was slightly confused as well.  Our bad.
> 
> Hmm...maybe there is a Baby-G model that may fit your wrist then?  Seriously though, G-Shock recently released "S" models, meaning they are the same G-Shock watches (or different color watches) but smaller (approximately 20-25% smaller in my opinion).
> 
> Here's the newest Orange (not S model) series:




OMG, look at all that Orange! Wokei must be asleep


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> OMG, look at all that Orange! Wokei must be asleep




Saw it ....eyeing them intensely ....restraining me self with all me will power ......ze thread is dangerous for the weak willed ......all those prettttttty ORANGE .....mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> OMG, look at all that Orange! Wokei must be asleep


 
  


wokei said:


> Saw it ....eyeing them intensely ....restraining me self with all me will power ......ze thread is dangerous for the weak willed ......all those prettttttty ORANGE .....mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Wokei

This is me repelling against the Orange with all me will power.....LOL


----------



## JuanseAmador

I've wanted to buy this beauty for quite some time...


----------



## interpolate

Nice. So who here would come up with $17,000 for an iWatch...sorry Apple Watch Edition.....?


----------



## gelocks

juanseamador said:


> I've wanted to buy this beauty for quite some time...




Like it!
I like uncluttered dials and this one looks very very good!


----------



## Podster

juanseamador said:


> I've wanted to buy this beauty for quite some time...


 
 Clean and classy J Amador


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Clean and classy J Amador:wink_face:




Wokei like it too...cheers


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## JuanseAmador

wokei said:


> podster said:
> 
> 
> > Clean and classy J Amador:wink_face:
> ...







podster said:


> Clean and classy J Amador:wink_face:




Of course  minimalism at its best.


----------



## JuanseAmador

gelocks said:


> Like it!
> I like uncluttered dials and this one looks very very good!




You' be surprised to know what inspired this idea


----------



## HedgeHog

That's quite an elegant watch.  Congas.
  
  
 Quote:


juanseamador said:


> I've wanted to buy this beauty for quite some time...


----------



## HedgeHog

Got the urge to bring out my once-in-a-blue-moon watch from looking at the Bulova.  I like the colour combo with the blue gator strap and the pearl white face.  Anyhoo, oldish pix (when I first got it).
  

  

  

  
 It's a little big on my wimpy wrist so it rolls around too much. 
  
 -H


----------



## Wokei

@HedgeHog.....another beautiful piece .....looking forward to see more from your collection...cheers


----------



## shane55

hedgehog said:


> Got the urge to bring out my once-in-a-blue-moon watch from looking at the Bulova.  I like the colour combo with the blue gator strap and the pearl white face.  Anyhoo, oldish pix (when I first got it).
> 
> It's a little big on my wimpy wrist so it rolls around too much.
> 
> -H


 
  
 Gorgeous timepiece. Beautiful movement. Congrats.


----------



## Podster

Quote: 





hedgehog said:


> Got the urge to bring out my once-in-a-blue-moon watch from looking at the Bulova.  I like the colour combo with the blue gator strap and the pearl white face.  Anyhoo, oldish pix (when I first got it).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 To Quote the Hedge!
  
 "Um, thx.  Guess I'm just a poseur." 
  
 I think not Hedge, awesome IWC, let me know if you want to loan that baby to my FAT wrist


----------



## moedawg140

hedgehog said:


> Got the urge to bring out my once-in-a-blue-moon watch from looking at the Bulova.  I like the colour combo with the blue gator strap and the pearl white face.  Anyhoo, oldish pix (when I first got it).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I like the back of it - see through is always something that I like!


----------



## Podster

Hey Moe, found you a nice condition used one for less than Costco
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/luxury-vintage-watches/panerai-luminor-daylight-chronograph-31693-c-2000-s


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Hey Moe, found you a nice condition used one for less than Costco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice... but I won't get the 2% back because it isn't being sold at Costco.


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today:


 
 Sporting the 49'ers colors eh? I like


----------



## shane55

moedawg140 said:


> I like the back of it - see through is always something that I like!


 
  
 I couldn't agree more...


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Sporting the 49'ers colors eh? I like


 

 That, or better yet, Iron Man.


----------



## Podster

shane55 said:


> I couldn't agree more...


 
 And every one of them as sweet looking on the back as the front! Nice Shane


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> That, or better yet, Iron Man.


 
 Marvel-ous


----------



## JuanseAmador

podster said:


> moedawg140 said:
> 
> 
> > That, or better yet, Iron Man.
> ...




Oh, God


----------



## Podster

juanseamador said:


> Oh, God


 
 Don't go bringing him into this, I could not help myself
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Moe always gives me these great lead-ins


----------



## Podster

You know I do like the back side of my LeLocle Shane but it's nothing like those Zenith's


----------



## interpolate

Why is my porn filter failing?


----------



## shane55

podster said:


> You know I do like the back side of my LeLocle Shane but it's nothing like those Zenith's


 
 Nothing wrong with that Tissot backside, my friend.


----------



## Podster

interpolate said:


> Why is my porn filter failing?


 
 Need to check it again, bet it set for Prom and not Porn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 THX Shane


----------



## Szadzik

mr rick said:


> Thanks. They are pretty rare but do come up on eBay occasionally. Expect to pay several thousand US dollars.


 
  
 Definitely adding it to my to-buy watches. Not sure it's going to beat Speedmaster co-axial mkII on my list, but it is lovely.


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Marvel-ous




:tongue_smile:


Strawberries & Kreme with Starburst and Pineapple Dole Whip:


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Strawberries & Kreme with Starburst and Pineapple Dole Whip:


 
  
 Master G ....this pic is da bomb ....colour coordination ....@Podster .....dont look ....it's addictive both ways ....G or Strawberry ...


----------



## immtbiker

You guys make me want to buy at least one watch per week so I can still come out and play with the big boys….


----------



## Zojokkeli

Speaking of wanting to buy watches, this one has caught my eye bad:
  

  
 Not sure if I can resist.


----------



## Podster

zojokkeli said:


> Speaking of wanting to buy watches, this one has caught my eye bad:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I can resist.


 
 Nice, that patriotic NATO band really sets that Star off nicely
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck with it


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Master G ....this pic is da bomb ....colour coordination ....@Podster .....dont look ....it's addictive both ways ....G or Strawberry ...


 
 Too late, I'm "infected" (also a great album by the the)


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## JuanseAmador

zojokkeli said:


> Speaking of wanting to buy watches, this one has caught my eye bad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




French.


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


>


 
 Beautiful C Ward Chrono Rick, love me some Blue Dial


----------



## Podster

juanseamador said:


> French.


 
 As in the founder George Favre-Jacot or the Red/White & Blue


----------



## HedgeHog

wokei said:


> @HedgeHog.....another beautiful piece .....looking forward to see more from your collection...cheers


 
  
  


shane55 said:


> Gorgeous timepiece. Beautiful movement. Congrats.


 
  
  


podster said:


> To Quote the Hedge!
> 
> "Um, thx.  Guess I'm just a poseur."
> 
> I think not Hedge, awesome IWC, let me know if you want to loan that baby to my FAT wrist


 
  
  


moedawg140 said:


> I like the back of it - see through is always something that I like!


 
  
  
 Thx, guys.  This is one of my favourite but it only goes out on special occasions.  I can't afford to damage it using it as a daily.
  
 -H


----------



## HedgeHog

zojokkeli said:


> Speaking of wanting to buy watches, this one has caught my eye bad:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I can resist.


 
  
 Awesome Zenith!  Seeing a few NATO bands from you guys.  Cool.
  
  


mr rick said:


>


 
  
 This one is very nice!


----------



## HedgeHog

K...I'm out of pricier watches (stopped since having kids  ).
  
 Anyway, saw this magazine with Arnie on the cover back in March 2008.
  

  
 He's a watch guy...what's he wearing????  Flip through the rag...
  

  
  
 Wow...must find.  A blue Russian Diver!  So I grabbed this cheapie version.
  

  
 It's huge at 50mm.  For comparison, here it is next to a known-size headphone.
  

  
 -H


----------



## JuanseAmador

podster said:


> juanseamador said:
> 
> 
> > French.
> ...




Zenith Watches


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today (G-Shock x Eric Haze collaboration 30th Anniversary Limited Edition):
  

  
 Case back:


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today (G-Shock x Eric Haze collaboration 30th Anniversary Limited Edition):
> 
> 
> 
> Case back:


 
 Nice Moe, I really like the white ones
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Are they hard to keep clean?


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Nice Moe, I really like the white ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks, this one is more of a pearlescent color.  Off-white, silver and slightly gray... pearl-type of color based on how the light hits the watch.  Very unique when seen in person.
  
 As for the white ones, I just use mild soap and warm water, using a washcloth or similar will keep them clean - it's simple to wipe off any dirt, grime, etcetera.  Also, I do not wear the white ones very often since I try to rotate watches and give all of them some love (wrist time) every so often.


----------



## Wokei

@moedawg140  ...Wearing this today (G-Shock x Eric Haze collaboration 30th Anniversary Limited Edition):
  
 That's a beauty ....me regular watch shop has this but he does not display it but only show to his regular G collector ....saw this and he is selling it bout 400$ over here in Wokeiland
  
 Hope you got it cheaper ! 
  
 Cheerio


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> @moedawg140  ...Wearing this today (G-Shock x Eric Haze collaboration 30th Anniversary Limited Edition):
> 
> That's a beauty ....me regular watch shop has this but he does not display it but only show to his regular G collector ....saw this and he is selling it bout 400$ over here in Wokeiland
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks!  Yeah, the G-Shock x Eric Haze usually goes for times over MSRP since it is a sought-after G-Shock limited edition.
  
 Every G I purchase I try to get the best deal I can.  Sometimes with the limited editions I can get some type of deal, but usually I can not, as the G-Shock x HUF collaboration watch was full price.
  
 The only one that I had to pay _way _over MSRP was this hyper color G-Shock because it was originally going for around *$1,000 *online (purchased it for less, but still very expensive in my opinion):


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks!  Yeah, the G-Shock x Eric Haze usually goes for times over MSRP since it is a sought-after G-Shock limited edition.
> 
> Every G I purchase I try to get the best deal I can.  Sometimes with the limited editions I can get some type of deal, but usually I can not, as the G-Shock x HUF collaboration watch was full price.
> 
> The only one that I had to pay _way _over MSRP was this hyper color G-Shock because it was originally going for around *$1,000 *online (purchased it for less, but still very expensive in my opinion):


 
  
 The one with the little G Man is going for about 1250$ here .....that is one of the most sought after Limited Edition....BOOM
  
 Me really love it ....Master G


----------



## Szadzik

/you guys have been killing me with all those pics of sports watches, so I just got myself a Garmin Fenix 3 to accompany my Leikr  Hopefully I will not get lazy and stop running, so it will get some use apart from everyday


----------



## moedawg140

My old school Garmin:
  

  
 Kept me motivated to run for a few weeks.  It's been in my Garmin box, and hasn't been used for several years now.


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> The one with the little G Man is going for about 1250$ here .....that is one of the most sought after Limited Edition....BOOM
> 
> Me really love it ....Master G


 
  
 Yeah, this super limited edition watch never went down in price (was/is always in the $1,000 + range), as I have been observing the prices for a few years, until it got re-released in limited supply I believe in Malaysia last year.  Even that going rate was really expensive.  I wound up purchasing mine that was being sold in Vietnam.


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Yeah, this super limited edition watch never went down in price (was/is always in the $1,000 + range), as I have been observing the prices for a few years, until it got re-released in limited supply I believe in Malaysia last year.  Even that going rate was really expensive.  I wound up purchasing mine that was being sold in Vietnam.


 
  
 If me going pay this price ....me would defintely get MRG .....its a beauty ...tried it on that day ....did not want to put it back ...seriously its worth the price tag ..really one of the best Casio offering


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> If me going pay this price ....me would defintely get MRG .....its a beauty ...tried it on that day ....did not want to put it back ...seriously its worth the price tag ..really one of the best Casio offering


 
  
 That is definitely one sweet MR-G.  That particular MR-G version is not sold in the states, unfortunately.


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> That is definitely one sweet MR-G.  That particular MR-G version is not sold in the states, unfortunately.


 
  
 Malaysia do have awesome collection of G's available ......if you be here ....you would have more in your collection ..HAHA


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Malaysia does have awesome collection of G's available ......if you be here ....you would have more in your collection ..HAHA


 
  
 Yeah, Malaysia, Philippines, Taiwan, *Japan*... trust me, I follow the World of G-Shock, my friend!  I would have more in my collection, especially if the prices were in my favor... Usually I can locate the watches, I just do not want to pay the huge markup in price for most of the G's that are not sold in the states.
  
 Enjoy your plethora of "G"oodness!


----------



## gelocks

hedgehog said:


> K...I'm out of pricier watches (stopped since having kids  ).
> 
> Anyway, saw this magazine with Arnie on the cover back in March 2008.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You do know that Arnie now endorses his own watches right?!?
  
 http://www.ablogtowatch.com/arnold-schwarzenegger-watch-brand-debuts-2015/


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> That is definitely one sweet MR-G.  That particular MR-G version is not sold in the states, unfortunately.


 
 You may have paid a pretty penny for those Ltd. Eds Moe but I'm sure they also put you in a very elite crowd of "G" Shock Owners
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Double "E", the Pods so jealous you got to wear a Mr. "G"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By what I've seen and read on the Mr. "G" it's worth as much as their asking and believe it could stand up against anything in thet $3K range


----------



## Podster

gelocks said:


> You do know that Arnie now endorses his own watches right?!?
> 
> http://www.ablogtowatch.com/arnold-schwarzenegger-watch-brand-debuts-2015/


 
 Wonder if Maria gets half that companies profits


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> You may have paid a pretty penny for those Ltd. Eds Moe but I'm sure they also put you in a very elite crowd of "G" Shock Owners
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I once met a person who said he owned 50 G-Shocks.  That made me go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...but I'm not very far from that amount, sadly. 
  
 As for the MR-G...that is one awesome watch, GPS and Multi-Band 6 capabilities.  When you fly to a different time zone the watch changes to the correct time _by itself_.  Weird though, because it seems/feels less like a G-Shock than the lesser-priced-but-still-expensive MT-G, which is much heftier by comparison.
  
 Again, just because I really do like this timepiece - and I'm sure Podster wants to see it again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 THX Cool Moe "G", you know I admire your whole collection because you do research and are putting together a killer collection. I do love your close up's and forgot I'm jealous of your day with Mr. "G" too


----------



## Wokei

TBH ...having a MRG on your hand is truly a heart wrenching moment if you are not gonna bring it home ....LOL


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> TBH ...having a MRG on your hand is truly a heart wrenching moment if you are not gonna bring it home ....LOL


 
 Still jealous!
 But this cheers me up


----------



## Happytalk

Here is my Sinn 356


----------



## Podster

happytalk said:


> Here is my Sinn 356


 
 Nice looking chrono HappyT


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> THX Cool Moe "G", you know I admire your whole collection because you do research and are putting together a killer collection. I do love your close up's and forgot I'm jealous of your day with Mr. "G" too


 
  
 Let me know the next time you'll be in Las Vegas and I'll take you to the store that I went to that has the MR-G, and quite a few MT-Gs.
  
  


wokei said:


> TBH ...having a MRG on your hand is truly a heart wrenching moment if you are not gonna bring it home ....LOL


 
  
 I share your sorrow.


----------



## shane55

happytalk said:


> Here is my Sinn 356





Love this Sinn...!


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Let me know the next time you'll be in Las Vegas and I'll take you to the store that I went to that has the MR-G, and quite a few MT-Gs.
> 
> 
> 
> I share your sorrow.



THX Moe but that would not work because "What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas" therefore I'd have no recollection of that momentus occasion LOL


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Happytalk

Thanks guys. Unfortunately it's a goodbye photo. Gotta let it go. Will keep my speedy pro and a few beaters, though.


----------



## interpolate

I seen a really nice looking Seiko watch today. Chronograph with 3 other dials, bracelet and stainless steel. Not sure of anything else about it. It's RRP was £379-399, reduced to £249 so definetly tempting. With Fathers Day coming up and all of that.


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this watch today - the Polarized Marble series (not just because I like it, but because it takes a while going back to my originally posted G-Shock photos [around 60-68 "next" button presses/clicks to retrieve them]):


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this watch today - the Polarized Marble series (not just because I like it, but because it takes a while going back to my originally posted G-Shock photos [around 60-68 "next" button presses/clicks to retrieve them]):




I like it


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> I like it




The display light look awesome when it's on...


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> The display light look awesome when it's on...




Just a bonus for me, I love that first picture as that color rocks


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Just a bonus for me, I love that first picture as that color rocks




Master G collection is always rocking ...but you doing not bad too with your first G ....rasta baby


----------



## shane55

happytalk said:


> Thanks guys. Unfortunately it's a goodbye photo. Gotta let it go. Will keep my speedy pro and a few beaters, though.


 
  
 Oh...?


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> I like it


 
  
 Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


wokei said:


> The display light look awesome when it's on...


 
  
 Looks kind of surreal in person with the light blue LED and shiny, yet dark face!  
  


podster said:


> Just a bonus for me, I love that first picture as that color rocks


 
  
 The first picture is how it looks when there is light emitted to the watch, as the polarized marble paint changes from pink to green to purple to blue based on moving your wrist and the light hitting the watch in certain angles.  If I'm not mistaken, I believe it's the first time Casio has created a watch with the polarized marble type of paint.
  


wokei said:


> Master G collection is always rocking ...but you doing not bad too with your first G ....rasta baby


 
  
 Podster's Rasta is mighty tempting.  I may pick one up...who knows.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Have y'all seen the limited edition model G-Shock G-LIDE x IN4MATION "One Love" collaboration?  If not, this was one _really _limited piece when it was sold in 2011.  The cheapest price for it on eBay's Buy It Now option currently is a cool _*$1,380*_.
  
 The GLX-6900XA-9CR:


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140.....bit too rich for me taste....but it's a beauty....no doubt


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## tomscy2000

Picked up the ASUS VivoWatch. It's more of a fitness band than a smartwatch (they already have the ZenWatch) --- so it doesn't run Android Wear, but ASUS' proprietary UI designed for power saving (ten day battery life). But it works both iOS and Android via an ASUS app, and only costs $150 for both real-time heart rate monitoring and automatic sleep tracking. Picture shot on the iPhone 6.


----------



## Szadzik

moedawg140 said:


> My old school Garmin:
> 
> 
> 
> Kept me motivated to run for a few weeks.  It's been in my Garmin box, and hasn't been used for several years now.


 
  
 A friend of mine got it as well, did not mitivate him long enough either


----------



## moedawg140

szadzik said:


> A friend of mine got it as well, did not mitivate him long enough either


 
  
 Yeah, I use other motivators, like the fact that not running means I won't make my weight class.


----------



## Podster

S





wokei said:


> moedawg140.....bit too rich for me taste....but it's a beauty....no doubt[/quote
> 
> Same here I mean I like it with the exception it' s not analog as well as digital It reminds me of how I did my all green red dive ring formula TAG from 1987, bought an extra yellow and black bands and put each opposite side of thise on it to male my own Rasta TAG


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> [@=/u/399714/moedawg140]@moedawg140[/@].....bit too rich for me taste....but it's a beauty....no doubt







podster said:


> S
> 
> 
> wokei said:
> ...




Yeah, it's definitely very expensive now because of the price hike for certain limited edition models like this collaboration.  It was a much better buy at its regular MSRP when it was first available ($150).


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today (ESQ Fusion [ceramic band]):


----------



## Szadzik

moedawg140 said:


> Yeah, I use other motivators, like the fact that not running means I won't make my weight class.


 
  
 Sportsman with no motivation? i can hardly believe that.


----------



## moedawg140

szadzik said:


> Sportsman with no motivation? i can hardly believe that.




Where did I say that I have no motivation?


----------



## Szadzik

moedawg140 said:


> Where did I say that I have no motivation?


 
  

  
 Do you mind if I ask about the sport? UFC?


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today (ESQ Fusion [ceramic band]):
> 
> [COLOR=FF4400]
> [/COLOR]




Nice ESQ Moe "G" I thought the statement "I like to use other motivators" was an affirmation you do have them


----------



## immtbiker

szadzik said:


> Do you mind if I ask about the sport? UFC?


 

 No…Jockey. If Moe goes over 100lbs. he will be thrown out of his weight class and he won't be able to ride "Lil' Miss G." at Belmont in June.
  
 Sad, really


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

Go





mr rick said:


>




Gorgeous Rick, one stunning watch after another. You have amassed an awesome collection


----------



## Podster

immtbiker said:


> No…Jockey. If Moe goes over 100lbs. he will be thrown out of his weight class and he won't be able to ride "Lil' Miss G." at Belmont in June.
> 
> Sad, really




LOL, this slays me


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Nice ESQ Moe "G" I thought the statement "I like to use other motivators" was an affirmation you do have them


 
  





  


immtbiker said:


> No…Jockey. If Moe goes over 100lbs. he will be thrown out of his weight class and he won't be able to ride "Lil' Miss G." at Belmont in June.
> 
> Sad, really


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today for Memorial Day (celebrating the lives of those who serve/served):


----------



## roadcykler

Actually, Memorial Day is to remember those who have died while serving. The rest of us have a day in November.


----------



## moedawg140

roadcykler said:


> Actually, Memorial Day is to remember those who have died while serving. The rest of us have a day in November.




Technically you are correct. Where I was getting at by my statement is that this is a time (everyday should be, actually) for people to think about/honor those who have perished and are currently servicing, for example people may say to think about a service person or to thank them (in this case, all veterans).


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## AxelCloris

mr rick said:


>


 
  
 Ok, I'm drooling now.


----------



## Mr Rick

axelcloris said:


> Ok, I'm drooling now.


 
  
 Actually this is the most common and typically the most affordable Heuer. Originally sold in a Viceroy cigarette promotion for $88.00.


----------



## moedawg140

Wore my dream G-Shock watch today, and got it re-sized at the same store but different location as the original sizing wound up feeling a little too tight on my wrist.
  
  
 Also, I saw this a couple of months ago - would be nice to pick one up when it is released in June, but the Japanese model (LTSATE models are only sold there) will cost 50,000 yen (around $406 USD):
  
 The LTSATE (Love The Sea And The Earth limited edition collaboration) Rangeman:


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

Wore this for a moment today, something not G-Shock related - Superman Limited Edition Fossil (number 0339 out of 2000 made):
  
 With wooden (mahogany color) box and red pillow


----------



## karlgerman

SilverFun!


----------



## gelocks

So...
  
 Hadn't pre-ordered anything before and now I have:
  
 1) Lew and Huey Phantom (as posted here previously) --> http://www.lewandhuey.com/phantom-pre-order/
 2) Helgray Silverstone --> Got the green one --> http://www.helgray.com/products/silverstone-green
 3) Melbourne Carlon -->  https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/sujainkrishnan/the-carlton-by-melbourne-watch-company/description
  
 LOL.
 I like the look of ALL of them and I think they are priced "right"!
 Didn't think I'd have two meca-quartz watches...
  
 BTW, I'm selling some of my watches to make room for these 3... so if anyone is interested, PM me


----------



## bigfatpaulie

karlgerman said:


> SilverFun!


 
  
 Outstanding!!!


----------



## shane55

karlgerman said:


> SilverFun!


 
  
 Very handsome piece. Congrats.


----------



## karlgerman

there's another one "out of the blue"

 thanks BTW


----------



## shane55

karlgerman said:


> there's another one "out of the blue"
> 
> thanks BTW


 
  
 Holy crap. That, my friend is a fine timepiece. Serious.
  
 I have to add... one day, when I grow up, maybe I'll be able to acquire such finery.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

karlgerman said:


> there's another one "out of the blue"
> 
> thanks BTW


 
  
 Fantastic 5140.


----------



## musicman59

karlgerman said:


> there's another one "out of the blue"
> 
> thanks BTW


 
 Now, that's what I call a watch!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## tomscy2000

The new Google Photos app did this when I backed up my phone photos.
  
 Kind of fun.


----------



## PalJoey

karlgerman said:


> there's another one "out of the blue"
> 
> thanks BTW


 
 Sex on a strap!
  
 But enough about my personal habits...


----------



## moedawg140

karlgerman said:


> there's another one "out of the blue"
> 
> thanks BTW


 
  
 That's one high-roller timepiece.  Beautiful!


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today (G-Shock x New Era limited edition collaboration):


----------



## moedawg140

tomscy2000 said:


> The new Google Photos app did this when I backed up my phone photos.
> 
> Kind of fun.


 
  
 Nice classy Seiko with the vertical stripes.  
  
 The Google Photos app looks like it could be used to illustrate time-lapsed glow-in-the-dark lume as well.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:


----------



## tomscy2000

moedawg140 said:


> Nice classy Seiko with the vertical stripes. The Google Photos app looks like it could be used to illustrate time-lapsed glow-in-the-dark lume as well.


 

 Yep, I got it because it was a nice amalgamation of the classic Grand Seiko look and the Omega Aqua Terra teak board style. It wears well for both casual and semi-formal occasions.
  
 Gonna try using this Google Photos feature more often in the future and try to do some creative things with it.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## karlgerman




----------



## karlgerman

They may look very different, but they have the same Heart.


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:


----------



## shane55

karlgerman said:


> They may look very different, but they have the same Heart.


 
  
 These are magnificent pieces.... congrats.
  
 Nice Nomos too.
  
 More images when you get a chance, please.


----------



## DrSheep

Yes, the gen 3 sensors are truly amazing.


----------



## karlgerman

Over the last 30 years or so i added quite some stuff


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## RubenV

karlgerman said:


> Over the last 30 years or so i added quite some stuff


 
 Awesome collection! I really love the Patek's you showed previously. Do you still have all these watches in your collection?


----------



## karlgerman

Yes, but i´m not a real collector and if i don´t wear them for longer time, they sleep in BankSave.
 Got some from my Father, some i bought just because i like the design. Funny that all of them got History, that means there where reissues of a Watch, produced 40-60 years ago at the same Company. Been at the Place of Birth of the most famous swiss Watches at the "vallée de joux" in Switzerland. At the Manufactures (Factory) they show you how the stuff been made. And as to expect some will buy moore watches they feed you with best Whines, exellent Food and a very nice surrounding.


----------



## Happytalk

The JLC with the 12hr bezel really knocked me out as well as the junghans.


----------



## RubenV

karlgerman said:


> Yes, but i´m not a real collector and if i don´t wear them for longer time, they sleep in BankSave.
> Got some from my Father, some i bought just because i like the design. Funny that all of them got History, that means there where reissues of a Watch, produced 40-60 years ago at the same Company. Been at the Place of Birth of the most famous swiss Watches at the "vallée de joux" in Switzerland. At the Manufactures (Factory) they show you how the stuff been made. And as to expect some will buy moore watches they feed you with best Whines, exellent Food and a very nice surrounding.


 
  
 Just out of curiosity, what will be your next watch?


----------



## shane55

happytalk said:


> The JLC with the 12hr bezel really knocked me out as well as the junghans.


 
  
 I'd agree with this statement....


----------



## moedawg140

Wore this today (Solar Multi-Band 6 with tide/moon graphs):


----------



## karlgerman

rubenv said:


> Just out of curiosity, what will be your next watch?


 
 I like the new Rolex Yachtmaster in rose gold. It is sporty and stylish with a nice combination of rubber armband, black ceramic bezel and the rose gold.
 And of course some Patek like the 5905P would be nice.
  
 But i already spend way more in watches than i ever planned to do.
  
 Ha, it´s the same for hifi equipment--big difference is, for music enjoyment it makes more sense!


----------



## RubenV

karlgerman said:


> I like the new Rolex Yachtmaster in rose gold. It is sporty and stylish with a nice combination of rubber armband, black ceramic bezel and the rose gold.
> And of course some Patek like the 5905P would be nice.
> 
> But i already spend way more in watches than i ever planned to do.
> ...


 
 Everyday when I put on my watch it makes me smile, that is also worth something. But in regards to more tangible enjoyment, hifi equipment makes more sense. I like the way how the day and date are displayed on the 5905P. I am not familiar with the Rolex. One Rolex I really like is this one:


----------



## karlgerman

A nice one too. A classical Oyster, durable, reliable and this one has a pretty dial!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## RubenV

karlgerman said:


> A nice one too. A classical Oyster, durable, reliable and this one has a pretty dial!


 
 I really like to blue "glaze/glare", which is more present in some other pictures. Could be my next watch, definitely on my wishlist


----------



## moedawg140

Giving my first G-Shock some wrist love today:


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

karlgerman said:


> there's another one "out of the blue"
> 
> thanks BTW


 
 OMG, I can't even come in here anymore. Man says he's not even a real collector then I sure need to know what one is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm beside myself with your non-collection Karl! I can't even stay close to Moe D, you and Rick leave me speechless with you time pieces
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just awesome


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> OMG, I can't even come in here anymore. Man says he's not even a real collector then I sure need to know what one is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks bro, really appreciate the kind words!  Your Rasta G-Shock is on point, no matter what!


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today (not sold in the U.S.):


----------



## gelocks

So... I will get this one soon I think...
 (I say "I think" because I hate Fed-Ex...)
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Fortis-623-10-37-SI-10-Spacematic-Automatic/dp/B00SFZJKYO/ref=sr_1_1?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1433387396&sr=1-1&keywords=fortis+spacematic+grey
  
 And no, I didn't pay all that! LOL!


----------



## muziq

gelocks said:


> So... I will get this one soon I think...
> (I say "I think" because I hate Fed-Ex...)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fortis-623-10-37-SI-10-Spacematic-Automatic/dp/B00SFZJKYO/ref=sr_1_1?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1433387396&sr=1-1&keywords=fortis+spacematic+grey
> ...


 

 Fortis are great watches.  Undervalued for what they are, their design, and fit/finish.  They have a modern style that's refreshing in the ossified world of Swiss mechanical watches.  The movement is a good one; I have it in a Ball that I love.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today (not sold in the U.S.):


 
 ooh, that's a neat looking one Moe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 That Fortis is nice GLock
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Stop Rick, just stop
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That killer shiny outer ring, those bold Roman numerals and U know I'm a sucker for small seconds!!! Beautiful Steinhart Sir
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Going to bring it down a few notches but still love it as it was a gift from a friend


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


> Actually this is the most common and typically the most affordable Heuer. Originally sold in a Viceroy cigarette promotion for $88.00.


 
 I'll give you $89.00 for that one Rick
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Saw this the other day and forgot to post this then! LOL


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> ooh, that's a neat looking one Moe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks!  G-Shock has one of the same model that is white, red, and green (released around Christmas a few years ago), that I may pick up if the price is right.
  
 The Winter Gold Series G-001CB-7:
  

  

  

  
 Congrats to you and the Casio watch.  That's a great friend to send you a watch!


----------



## gelocks

muziq said:


> Fortis are great watches.  Undervalued for what they are, their design, and fit/finish.  They have a modern style that's refreshing in the ossified world of Swiss mechanical watches.  The movement is a good one; I have it in a Ball that I love.


 
  
 Have a couple of watches with ETA movements. They seem to perform very well. 
 Now, I've been looking for a specific Fortis for quite a while and haven't found it yet... 
 The Fortis IQ (Chalkboard). Man!!! The watch doesn't really look too special (i.e. the case looks plain, the strap is "meh") but the effect of the Dial just looks awesome and plain "does" it for me.
  
 http://www.ablogtowatch.com/fortis-works-with-designer-rolf-sachs-to-create-my-worst-nightmare-watch-fortis-iq-puts-math-problems-on-your-wrist/
  
 Oh well... I guess it's better I don't "find" it cause it seems these limited editions go for a pretty penny...


----------



## karlgerman

This is a Seagull 63, a tribute to the original Chinese Air Force Chronograph, projected 1961
 and rebuild 2003 by the original company.
The movement is realised with a cam shaft which is said to be sophisticated.


----------



## Podster

gelocks said:


> Have a couple of watches with ETA movements. They seem to perform very well.
> Now, I've been looking for a specific Fortis for quite a while and haven't found it yet...
> The Fortis IQ (Chalkboard). Man!!! The watch doesn't really look too special (i.e. the case looks plain, the strap is "meh") but the effect of the Dial just looks awesome and plain "does" it for me.
> 
> ...




That is a very cool dial, love that they made each number different and the wiped look of chalk dust left behind is fantastic. An absolute conversation piece


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today (well partly yesterday, too):


----------



## shane55

muziq said:


> Fortis are great watches.  Undervalued for what they are, their design, and fit/finish.  They have a modern style that's refreshing in the ossified world of Swiss mechanical watches.  The movement is a good one; I have it in a Ball that I love.


 
  
 I agree. I've had this and have loved it for years... (Doesn't get much wrist time lately)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Edit... this is from the period when they were using the Lemania 5100 mvt. Prior to the switch to ETA. Talk about G-shock resist!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## gelocks

mr rick said:


>


 
  
 What ever happened to Olivier?!
 They don't exist anymore right?


----------



## Mr Rick

gelocks said:


> What ever happened to Olivier?!
> They don't exist anymore right?


 
  
 He had real problems getting off the ground. Rumor has it that some customers are still receiving watches sporadically. Many people gave up waiting and filed paypal reports. Some got refunds. Others just gave up.   
  
 It's a sad situation. I really like my watches.


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today:


 
 Man that is sharp Moe, seems white watches are in this year too as I've seen no less than three here where I live in the last two weeks! What do the two meters show? Bluetooth signal strength? I do see power by the curved one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know genius right
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL
  
 Very nice Fortis Shane


----------



## Podster

karlgerman said:


> This is a Seagull 63, a tribute to the original Chinese Air Force Chronograph, projected 1961
> and rebuild 2003 by the original company.
> The movement is realised with a cam shaft which is said to be sophisticated.


 
 Meant to respond when you first posted the Seagull Karl, I like it and looks like something one of those soldiers (Officers anyway) would be wearing in the Bond movie "Die another Day" I this weekend


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Man that is sharp Moe, seems white watches are in this year too as I've seen no less than three here where I live in the last two weeks! What do the two meters show? Bluetooth signal strength? I do see power by the curved one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks, bud!  White and black watches are always in fashion, that's for sure.
  
 As for the two meters, the left one counts seconds, emitting the monochrome after each second, one by one.  The right one I believe is the hour counter and blinks to the next hour (only the next one) each second.  I'm not able to test out the Bluetooth mode because the connection application from Casio still does not function correctly for the iPhone 6 - only thing about Casio that needs to be taken care of ASAP.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

I am very happy that I am able to post this watch, as I have had it for a while, but told myself that I would not wear or post it until I passed a part of my schoolwork.  I got the great news yesterday that I passed what I was working hard to accomplish, and will be wearing this more than my other watches for the foreseeable future.
  
 This is the fourth of my Gold Series G-Shocks, the GA110GD-9A:
  

  

  

  
 The family - finally together.


----------



## Podster

First off congrats on your accomplishment Maurice, hard work always pays off 

Love the Gold family, do think I like this one you broke out in celebration the most


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> First off congrats on your accomplishment Maurice, hard work always pays off
> 
> Love the Gold family, do think I like this one you broke out in celebration the most


 
  
 Thanks Tim, really appreciate it!  I had to give myself something to reward myself with - for studying as much as I did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Still not done yet, but a huge weight has lifted off of my shoulders.
  
 As for the latest Gold G-Shock, I can see why you like it the most (can we say Gold Rasta?)  
  
 All of this makes me think of Scrooge McDuck swimming in gold:


----------



## AxelCloris

And now for something completely different.


----------



## PalJoey

axelcloris said:


> And now for something completely different.


 
 Hands up if you were expecting a watch with three buttocks.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## RubenV

Grand Carrera day date


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:
  

  
 Would be nice to get this one, but at 140,000 yen, or $1,114.27 (current US exchange rate price), it will be a nice thought, and nothing more.  Unless I strike the lottery 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





:
  
  
 GPW-1000T

  
 Baselworld Limited Edition (GPW-1000BTS - more expensive than 1000T version)


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice, they are still less than Mr. "G" eh?


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Nice, they are still less than Mr. "G" eh?




Yeah, the GPW series are currently third on the most expensive G-Shock model totem pole. Once you get into limited editions of other models though, then the prices really get crazy. They have a limited Frogman going for like 20 grand because of its exclusivity.


----------



## Podster

Wow, who knew! I guess with most collectible items limited editions can be pricey. I'd have to hit the Lotto for just these:rolleyes:


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:


----------



## moedawg140

Went to a watch shop and tried on these:







Wound up purchasing one of the three model G-Shocks.


----------



## Mr Rick

moedawg140 said:


> Went to a watch shop and tried on these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I like the one in 'storm trooper' white.


----------



## moedawg140

mr rick said:


> I like the one in 'storm trooper' white.


 
  
 Thank you sir!  I do as well.  The last one is interesting because not many people would know that it is actually a G-Shock - also, it commands a fairly high price as well, in my opinion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I wonder what others would think which of the three is their favorite (if they had to pick one)?


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Thank you sir!  I do as well.  The last one is interesting because not many people would know that it is actually a G-Shock - also, it commands a fairly high price as well, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'm with Mr. Rick on this one


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> I'm with Mr. Rick on this one


 
  
 Two votes for the "Stormtrooper" edition!


----------



## Krutsch

*Movado Kingmatic S, 1971*. My grandfather's retirement watch, given to him for 30 years of service at AO Smith ('41 - '71) in Milwaukee, WI.
  
 Wear it proudly, every day.


----------



## moedawg140

krutsch said:


> *Movado Kingmatic S, 1971*. My grandfather's retirement watch, given to him for 30 years of service at AO Smith ('41 - '71) in Milwaukee, WI.
> 
> Wear it proudly, every day.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very nice and classy timepiece, really like the gold accents as well as the sentimental value (priceless).


----------



## gelocks

Crappy Pic, but you get the idea...
  


  
 Didn't have a date/day one before... probably will leave this one in the winder...


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this one today:


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:


----------



## Podster

Love the shot that looks so purple Moe
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Sweet Fortis Glocks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I can't believe you have another CW Rick, nice one for sure and the Magr is cute too. Chunky and Brass are killer


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Love the shot that looks so purple Moe :bigsmile_face:...




Thanks! Yeah, the illumination is pretty much hot pink. Festive combination of colors (green, purple, hot pink), that's for sure! Oh yeah...the watch purchased the other day was the Stormtrooper G-Shock. :bigsmile_face:


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

mr rick said:


>


 
  
 Really digging the strap, Mr Rick!


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

It's coming soon (my dream watch post)...but until then, the watch of the day:


----------



## immtbiker

All my watches are my dream watch.
  
 I love all of my children equally.
  
 Comedian on Comedy Central- "Good evening. My name is Bob and I have a lovely wife and 2 beautiful children. And one not-so-beautiful one.


----------



## moedawg140

The time has come.  
  
 A couple of months ago, I was visiting Las Vegas, and found my dream watch in a watch boutique at The Forum Shops in Caesar’s Palace.  The same boutique had a plethora of watches on sale, yet I had to find some way to obtain the G-Shock that I saw - the Baselworld Limited Edition Metal Twisted G-Shock (MT-G).  The Baselworld MT-G gets its brass look from the process of “black ion plating layered over gold ion plating, with some of the top layer then burnished away. The result is a well-worn appearance, creating a special model with a vintage feel.”  There are only 500 of the watches produced, which means finding and owning one is an exclusive dream come true, in my opinion.  Also, there are a couple of Baselworld MT-Gs that are on sale online (currently) for an inflated (but understandable) average asking price of around $2,600.
  
 Here’s some info from the Baselworld press release regarding the Baselworld MT-G:
  
*BASEL, March 26, 2014* — Casio Computer Co., Ltd. announced today the limited edition release of a new MT-G shock-resistant watch that combines strength and beauty. With only 500 watches produced, the MTG-S1000BS features a vintage feel including brass accents created by layering gold and black ion plating.
  
 The MT-G line of G-SHOCK watches offer outstanding shock-resistance combined with the feel and appearance of a metal exterior. As part of this line, the MTG-S1000 was released last year. It featured a new Core Guard Structure for shock-resistant performance, advanced Triple G Resist construction, and an exterior with the look and feel of metal. It has gained popularity for its tough performance, and its clean and simple lines. Reinforced construction to resist shocks, centrifugal force and vibrations.
  
*SPECS*
  
 Triple G Resist (shock-resistant, resistant to centrifugal force and vibration-resistant)
  
 20 bar Water Resistance
  
*Dimensions*:
  
 58.6 X 53.5 X 15.5 mm
  
*Weight*:
  
 188 g
  
*Radio Wave Reception*:
  
 Automatic reception up to six times a day (up to five times a day in China); manual reception
  
*China* - reception radio wave: BPC, frequency: 68.5kHz (Shangqiu, Henan)
*Japan *- reception radio wave: JJY, Frequency: 40kHz/60kHz (Mount Otakadoya, Miyakojimachi-Furumichi, Tamura, Fukushima/Mount Hagane, Saga, Kyushu)
*North America* - reception radio wave: WWVB, Frequency: 60 kHz (NIST - the National Institute of Standards and Technology, Fort Collins, Colorado, U.S.A.)
*European region* - reception radio wave: MSF/DCF77, Frequency: 60 kHz / 77.5 kHz (Mainflingen, Germany)
  
*World Time*:
  
 29 cities (29 time zones); daylight saving on/off; daylight saving time (summer time) auto switching/standard time and Coordinated Universal Time
  
*Stopwatch*:
  
 1/20-second stopwatch; measuring capacity: 120 minutes; auto-start
  
*Countdown Timer*:
  
 Measuring unit: 1 second; countdown range: 120 minutes; countdown start time setting range: 1 to 120 minutes
  
*Other Functions*:
  
 Automatic hands correction; daily alarm; full auto-calendar; battery recharge warning
  
*Power Source*:
  
 Tough Solar power system (solar-charging system)
  
 Power-saving state: about 27 months
  
  
_Without further ado_:
  
*The Baselworld MT-G*
  
 The MT-G lineup

  
 The Baselworld MTG-S1000BS

  
 Another display area

  

  

  
 Slightly different angle

  
 Waited until I could take a look at the other Baselworld MT-G and saw this

  
 The watch boutique had not one...

  
 ...not two...

  
 ...but *three *Baselworld MT-Gs in stock

  
 I chose the lowest number of the three (284/500) as marked on the case back

  
 The Baselworld MT-G came with a beanie and a MT-G etched money clip

  
 The MT-G etched money clip

  
 The watch box

  

  

  

  
 Outside picture

  
 Illumination-in-the-dark

  
 Thanks for reading, and remember:


----------



## AxelCloris

moedawg140 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Does this mean you managed to get one of your own?


----------



## moedawg140

axelcloris said:


> Does this mean you managed to get one of your own?


 
  
 Since I was able to post an outside picture and still be able to respond outside of the penitentiary, then yes, I have one of my own.


----------



## AxelCloris

moedawg140 said:


> Since I was able to post an outside picture and still be able to respond outside of the penitentiary, then yes, I have one of my own.


 
  
 Congratulations! It was actually the part about picking out the serial number that made me assume you bought one. It could have just been an awesome store that let you try it on outside.


----------



## Podster

Nice Moe, it is gorgeous and by the look not that far off a Mr. "G" Happy for you and wear it in good health.


----------



## moedawg140

axelcloris said:


> Congratulations! It was actually the part about picking out the serial number that made me assume you bought one. It could have just been an awesome store that let you try it on outside.


 
  
 The watch boutique letting me try the Baselworld MT-G outside of Caesar's Palace?  No chance at all, especially since the outside of Caesar's Palace is a very long walk.  My original consultant had to get the manager just to open up the display to take out the watches for me to try on - with keen eyes on me the entire time.
  
 I would think that what gave away as owning the dream watch was the multiple tease posts saying I wore my dream watch (on several occasions) and would post the watch in the near future or would post the watch soon.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks for the congratulations!


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Nice Moe, it is gorgeous and by the look not that far off a Mr. "G"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks Podster!
  
 Not very far off from the Magestic Reality G (or Mister G), at least in function and price.  The MR-G is smaller and lighter than the MT-G.  What's interesting is the Baselworld MT-G online is around the same price as the lesser-priced (still expensive for most people) MR-G!


----------



## Krutsch

Gorgeous watch and congrats!


----------



## RUMAY408

+1


----------



## upstateguy

an older watch pic of mine


----------



## moedawg140

krutsch said:


> Gorgeous watch and congrats!


 
  
 Thanks, appreciate the kind words! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


rumay408 said:


> +1


 
  
 Also, thanks!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:


----------



## shane55

Hey Dawg.... congrats on your MT-G. Fine looking piece of machinery. Maybe you'll be sportin' it next time I see you!
  
 Cheers.


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> Hey Dawg.... congrats on your MT-G. Fine looking piece of machinery. Maybe you'll be sportin' it next time I see you!
> 
> Cheers.




Thanks for the comments, shane55! I can sport the Baselworld BT-G next time, or if you have other request(s) I can either wear something else or wear watches on both wrists next time I see you. 

I already know I want to see your immaculate Omega watch again!


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

mr rick said:


>




Great watch, Mr Rick. Love how the crown is on the left side instead of the usual right side!


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing the Baselworld MT-G at The Grove today:


----------



## Tseg

I have to admit, watches get more of my fun money than headphones.
  

  
  
 (image missing)


----------



## shane55

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing the Baselworld MT-G at The Grove today:


 
  
 Love the distressed bronze.


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> Love the distressed bronze.




Appreciate the comment! Didn't know if I wanted to get the black and rose gold version, but as soon as I saw the brass/bronze/vintage/limited version, I had to have it. :normal_smile :


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:


----------



## immtbiker

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today:


 
  
 That's all fine and good, but the alarm on that G-Shock needs more cowbell…..


----------



## liamstrain

shane55 said:


> Love the distressed bronze.


 
 +1
  
 Maybe the only G-shock I could see myself actually wearing.


----------



## moedawg140

immtbiker said:


> That's all fine and good, but the alarm on that G-Shock needs more cowbell…..


 
  
 That would definitely be a conversation starter!  
  
 The Bluetooth version (version 2, haven't tested on version 1) has programmable beeps for notifications, but nothing that sounds as epic as a cowbell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Your post reminds me of the YouTube clip of a person in a Scion scaring people with his train horn:
  

  
  


liamstrain said:


> +1
> 
> Maybe the only G-shock I could see myself actually wearing.


 
  
 Glad you like it!  Try out the MT-G lineup if you're interested - caveat; it is pretty large and "heavy" at ~54 mm width and 188 gr (180 gr self-weighed with my two band links off).


----------



## moedawg140

New G-Shock that will be released sometime next month - the G-Steel:


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## remilio

Today I received my NOS Mondaine "Homage to Sullivan" watch. Not something super fancy, but I just LOVE its minimalistic aestetics.


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:



So glad that I can connect the Bluetooth watch (above) to my iPhone 6 (had to delete and re-pair the watch to a reinstalled app and rebooted iPhone):


----------



## bosstonez

Skagen something something. The model number reads like an alphanumeric serial. But I love it.


----------



## PalJoey

bosstonez said:


> Skagen something something. The model number reads like an alphanumeric serial. But I love it.


 
 I have owned a few Skagens and I like their cleaner styles, especially the super-slim ones.


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing the Baselworld MT-G at The Grove today:


 
 More pics, more pics


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Appreciate the comment! Didn't know if I wanted to get the black and rose gold version, but as soon as I saw the brass/bronze/vintage/limited version, I had to have it.


 
 You are pulled to the word Limited as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd be just like that


----------



## Podster

liamstrain said:


> +1
> 
> Maybe the only G-shock I could see myself actually wearing.


 
 I don't know Liam, I'd sign up for any of these


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> New G-Shock that will be released sometime next month - the G-Steel:


 
 I guess somewhere between the MT-G and MR G? Price wise I mean!


----------



## Podster

bosstonez said:


> Skagen something something. The model number reads like an alphanumeric serial. But I love it.


 
 Nice looking Skagen


----------



## immtbiker

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing the Baselworld MT-G at The Grove today:


 

 Wait…You're black??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 All this time I thought you needed to fix the exposure on your camera


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> More pics, more pics


 
  
 Will do, in due time, my friend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (orange juice in my glass)
  
  


podster said:


> You are pulled to the word Limited as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yeah, Limited Edition does have a nice ring to it...also, resale tends to be higher than non-Limited as well, if I ever had to sell my watch(es).
  
  


podster said:


> I don't know Liam, I'd sign up for any of these


 
  
 Make sure to purchase the MRG-G1000B or equivalent (more expensive model) if you decide to purchase a MR-G, because it contains the most DLC (Diamond-Like Carbon) coating on the case and band.  However I did see a person with the MR-G B version (graphite color/first MR-G of the three) that posted scuff marks on his clasp band area since he scuffed his MR-G on his desk everyday as he typed at work.
  
 The MR-G table explains below:

  
  


podster said:


> I guess somewhere between the MT-G and MR G? Price wise I mean!


 
  
 I don't have final international prices yet, but I read that it is meant to cost half of the price of MT-G.  I so far don't see a Multi-Band 6 marking on the face of the G-Steel, which would automatically lower its price compared to the MT-G (or MR-G).
  
  


immtbiker said:


> Wait…You're black???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  


Spoiler: Do NOT click if you are at all offended easily!



Oh yes, that's right...you haven't seen my past girlfriends - once they went black, they all needed wheelchairs.


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Will do, in due time, my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Now you are cracking me up MoeD, starting to sound like old Archie Luxury and his "Once you go Asian never Caucasian" again! Of course you do have some BIG watches
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today (DGK x G-Shock Collaboration Limited Edition):



Different lighting


"DGK" shows when watch is illuminated 


Slightly different angle


----------



## Podster

That is a good looking watch MoeD but I really like the embroidered pillow/blanket? 
  
 Broke out the Rasta "G" today, can't believe the amount and from who I get comps on this thing from


----------



## liamstrain

Seiko Cocktail Time is on massdrop today - I'd have bought one if I didn't just have to shell out for a custom knife that was completed today. 

 Might still try - we'll see.


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> That is a good looking watch MoeD but I really like the embroidered pillow/blanket?
> 
> Broke out the Rasta "G" today, can't believe the amount and from who I get comps on this thing from:blink:




Thanks! And yeah, that's an embroidered pillow. Hella expensive in my opinion - I purchased it for my fiancée a few years ago. It takes over 40 hours of embroidering to create each pillow. You can get the California model and other location-themed models at any Kitson store or on Amazon (same price either way). 

Regarding your Rasta - doesn't surprise me at all. The more eye catching the G, the more in-person compliments you'll usually get.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


>


 
 Nice looking diver Rick, love the finish


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:


----------



## immtbiker

Tiger shark!


----------



## moedawg140

immtbiker said:


> Tiger shark!


 
  
 That would probably be snazzier sounding than G-Shock's "Zebra camouflage pattern"...


----------



## immtbiker

Well..Tell that Zebra that Casio just called, and they want their stripes back!


----------



## moedawg140

immtbiker said:


> Well..Tell that Zebra that Casio just called, and they want their stripes back!


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Had this for six months and wears it to work almost everyday, and some other watches for the weekend. Scratched and dented, but I don't care - watches are meant to be worn.


----------



## RubenV

louisarmstrong said:


> Had this for six months and wears it to work almost everyday, and some other watches for the weekend. Scratched and dented, but I don't care - watches are meant to be worn.


 
 A really nice Daytona, a dream watch for me! What specific model and year is this?


----------



## LouisArmstrong

rubenv said:


> A really nice Daytona, a dream watch for me! What specific model and year is this?


 

 This is a 116520 bought new this year


----------



## immtbiker

louisarmstrong said:


> Scratched and dented, but I don't care - watches are meant to be worn.


 
  
 Grandma would have put plastic slipcovers on it (couch reference).
  
 When my loving grandmother was 98 years old, I told her: 
 "Grandma, I think you got your money's worth from your couch. You can take the plastic slipcovers off now. You deserve it!"


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## karlgerman

Leather strap mod for my Daytona


----------



## Podster

karlgerman said:


> Leather strap mod for my Daytona


 
 Gorgeous Karl, I can't even begin to keep up with you!
  
 Wearing my Sexy Chocolate Vibrator today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## Podster

As much as I would like to jump on this drop I must contain myself
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-cocktail-time-sarb065-watch?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Community%20-%20Style%20-%20MAU%20%28Active%29&utm_campaign=Men%27s%20Style%20A%20Product%20Announcement%202015-06-19&mode=guest_open&referer=PR3LLV 
  
 I see the boat is full on it too, going to standing room only now!


----------



## AxelCloris

podster said:


> As much as I would like to jump on this drop I must contain myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 It is a beautiful piece. A very professional look.


----------



## Zojokkeli

podster said:


> As much as I would like to jump on this drop I must contain myself
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-cocktail-time-sarb065-watch?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Community%20-%20Style%20-%20MAU%20%28Active%29&utm_campaign=Men%27s%20Style%20A%20Product%20Announcement%202015-06-19&mode=guest_open&referer=PR3LLV
> 
> I see the boat is full on it too, going to standing room only now!




Almost went with that one as well, but at the last moment went looking for local shops and ended up with this one:


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing the Baselworld BT-G in Manhattan Beach. Going to eat at the North End Caffe, which overlooks Manhattan Beach's strand. It may not be the sunniest of days, but the weather feels amazing, not too cold or hot:


----------



## AxelCloris

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing the Baselworld BT-G in Manhattan Beach. Going to eat at the North End Caffe, which overlooks Manhattan Beach's strand. It may not be the sunniest of days, but the weather feels amazing, not too cold or hot:


 
  
 I want to go to there. And that is still a gorgeous piece, my friend. The fact that the face has no digital readouts makes it one of the few G's that I like.


----------



## Podster

zojokkeli said:


> Almost went with that one as well, but at the last moment went looking for local shops and ended up with this one:


 
 Nice, I'm thinking the FC was just a tad more though? 
  
 ooh Moe, looks really sweet in the daytime light


----------



## RUMAY408

podster said:


> As much as I would like to jump on this drop I must contain myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 A Seiko quality timepiece real classy


----------



## immtbiker

Damn….That Seiko Cocktail is the one that has been top on my wishlist since it emerged on  this thread last year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It's bad timing right now. I need to resist and funnel the money into a must need DAC right now. Have to be mature and not
 by everything I see and like. But…it's…so…difficult….


----------



## moedawg140

axelcloris said:


> I want to go to there. And that is still a gorgeous piece, my friend. The fact that the face has no digital readouts makes it one of the few G's that I like.




I appreciate the kind words, buddy! 

There's a lot of G-Shocks that don't have digital readouts, but the snazzier (non all-resin) ones usually require a pretty high price (to most people in this world) for admission. 

Once you come to the south land (So Cal) again, I'll take you to Manhattan Beach and any other areas you want to go (beach areas are almost always nice out here). 




podster said:


> ooh Moe, looks really sweet in the daytime light




Thanks! The daylight does make taking pictures of the brassy burnished color easier. I know that you wanted some more pics, so here are a few more this afternoon:

The wooded area on the hill of Sand Dune Park up the walkway from the Strand:


At the bottom of the hill, looking up, from Sand Dune Park:


The Strand, not too far from the pier:


Got some scrumptious treats that I need to run off at Cake Bakeshop - We Bake, You Eat:


----------



## Zojokkeli

podster said:


> Nice, I'm thinking the FC was just a tad more though?
> 
> ooh Moe, looks really sweet in the daytime light




It was a bit over twice more expensive, but still a pretty good deal. I decided it was a time to get a Swiss timepiece finally.


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

Wearing the G-Shock with my Oakley Tour De France PRIZM™ Road Jawbreaker:


----------



## Krutsch

zojokkeli said:


> Almost went with that one as well, but at the last moment went looking for local shops and ended up with this one:


 
  
 Wow... that's elegant. What is that?


----------



## Zojokkeli

krutsch said:


> Wow... that's elegant. What is that?


 
  
 Frederique Constant Persuasion Heart Beat. Picking it up tomorrow after work. It arrived already on Thursday, but due to the midsummer festival the post offices have been closed all weekend.


----------



## immtbiker

podster said:


>


 
  
 Probably not a real problem, but you would think that Massdrop (or Seiko) would make sure to take a picture that doesn't show the date slightly off, at 10:10 morning or evening.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 **Edit* - I'm just looking for a reason to make it through the next 17 hours to not pull the trigger on this. I'm torn….


----------



## joshk4

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra "Golf" Ryder Cup


----------



## moedawg140

immtbiker said:


> Probably not a real problem, but you would think that Massdrop (or Seiko) would make sure to take a picture that doesn't show the date slightly off, at 10:10 morning or evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Maybe you can get your son to purchase the Seiko for you as a Father's Day gift! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 
 Happy Father's Day to those that are fathers and celebrate it!
  
  


Spoiler: For those who are the father :)


----------



## immtbiker

moedawg140 said:


> Maybe you can get your son to purchase the Seiko for you as a Father's Day gift!


 
  
  
 Well…actually…..
 My son (starting to join me in my hobby interests) gave me this, this morning for Father's Day. It's worth 100 Seiko's.


----------



## moedawg140

immtbiker said:


> Well…actually…..
> My son (starting to join me in my hobby interests) gave me this, this morning for Father's Day. It's worth 100 Seiko's.




Beautiful timepiece, but even more beautiful thought your son put into giving from his heart. 

The timepiece, as a result, is simply priceless.


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:


----------



## AladdinSane

joshk4 said:


> Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra "Golf" Ryder Cup


 
 Beautiful watch. Too bad the Americans seem to CHOKE in the Ryder Cup!


----------



## moedawg140

aladdinsane said:


> Beautiful watch. Too bad the Americans seem to CHOKE in the Ryder Cup!


 
  
 An an entirety, Golf isn't really one of American's "best" "sports" (depends on who you talk to).


----------



## AladdinSane

Well it's not one of this American's best sports. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Lovin' all your G's by the way. Come here to drool at least once per day. I am stalking G-Shocks but need to take a rest on watches so I stay married.


----------



## joshk4

aladdinsane said:


> Beautiful watch. Too bad the Americans seem to CHOKE in the Ryder Cup!




To be fair, they are still the all time series winner


----------



## moedawg140

aladdinsane said:


> Well it's not one of this American's best sports.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 No worries, sir (or ma'am)!  I'm sure that the U.S. Open won't be picking Chambers Bay in Washington state (University Place, near Tacoma), that's for sure (as players are calling it "the worst golf course they may have ever seen").
  
 Thank you for the compliment, I appreciate it!  Once you are able to purchase a G-Shock, feel free to ask any questions or recommendation inquiries.


----------



## AladdinSane

Male here.
  
 I'm down the road in Portland (Oregon) and missed playing it with my buddies a couple years ago (stupid work!). I picked them up at the course and they said it was brutal. Glad I only made it for the 19th hole considering the cost. Watching right now. So unrepresentative of all the beautiful green courses in the Northwest. 
  
 Now back to your regularly scheduled watch programming...


----------



## moedawg140

aladdinsane said:


> Male here.
> 
> I'm down the road in Portland (Oregon) and missed playing it with my buddies a couple years ago (stupid work!). I picked them up at the course and they said it was brutal. Glad I only made it for the 19th hole considering the cost. Watching right now. So unrepresentative of all the beautiful green courses in the Northwest.
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled watch programming...




I've liked Oregon and Washington State's greenery when I was there. Spent several days in Vancouver, Washington (near Portland, Oregon), and wrestled in a tournament (an Olympic Team Trials qualifier) in Battle Ground, Washington. 

Regarding watches, I thought this sign was pretty snazzy since it's the first letter of my name, so I took it with the Baselworld MT-G:

Super bright:


Not-so bright:


----------



## Podster

immtbiker said:


> Well…actually…..
> My son (starting to join me in my hobby interests) gave me this, this morning for Father's Day. It's worth 100 Seiko's.


 
 That is awesome Immtbiker and you are correct, anything my son gives me is priceless therefore being worth 100 of anything else
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By the way I think you still have a couple hours left on the Cocktail
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sowy, you could be # 75
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-cocktail-time-sarb065-watch?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Community%20-%20Style%20-%20MAU%20%28Active%29&utm_campaign=Men%27s%20Style%20A%20Product%20Announcement%202015-06-22&mode=guest_open&referer=PR3LLV 
  
 Wearing my last MassDrop myself today


----------



## moedawg140

Where's Mr Rick's watch of the day?


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:


----------



## Cirric

That works out well for you LeasingMan.because every one of your secondary interests(audio being the first of course) is affected by your love of watches. (I am satisfied by my Swiss Army Watch.)


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today:




Always love that you give two different lighting shots Moe

Yeah, not like Rick to miss a day!


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Always love that you give two different lighting shots Moe
> 
> Yeah, not like Rick to miss a day!




I try to do what I can, my friend! :bigsmile_face:

Purchased another G-Shock today (oh my), but I'll post it in the near future, after posting the "Stormtrooper" G-Shock. 

Saw this one for the first time today, and is part of the "Slasher Series". They have it in grey-white, red, and this turquoise/teal color:


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> I try to do what I can, my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I like it Moe Daddy but Red seems more of a true Slasher color
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> I like it Moe Daddy but Red seems more of a true Slasher color :eek:  LOL




I agree with you! Haha

I'll make sure to post the red version when I see one, as the store I went to had every color but the red version.


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing the new G today, but may/will exchange for the same one because I think someone used it before me, as there are small splotches on the black hard-plastic clasp.
  
 So here's a pic of what I may wear (I'll bring it to the watch shop as well with the new G):


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing the new G today, but may/will exchange for the same one because I think someone used it before me, as there are small splotches on the black hard-plastic clasp.
> 
> So here's a pic of what I may wear (I'll bring it to the watch shop as well with the new G):


 
 Nice, Oakley's are very sharp as well


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Nice, Oakley's are very sharp as well


 
  
 Thank you sir!  Custom Batwolf's, they are.  I like Oakleys almost as much as G-Shocks.  I prefer the open frame (on the bottom) design the best.  I stopped counting after 10 Oakleys, and I don't even wear several of them as I prefer more sportier types than my older ones, such as the Romeo 2.0: http://www.o-review.com/database_detail_model.php?ID=169&table_name=glasses.


----------



## immtbiker

moedawg140 said:


> ... I like Oakleys almost as much as G-Shocks.  I prefer the open frame (on the bottom) design the best.  I stopped counting after 10 Oakleys, and I don't even wear several of them as I prefer more sportier types than my older ones, such as the Romeo 2.0: http://www.o-review.com/database_detail_model.php?ID=169&table_name=glasses.


 
  
 Calling your name...
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/409759/sunglass-fi/375


----------



## moedawg140

immtbiker said:


> Calling your name...
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/409759/sunglass-fi/375


 
  
 I thought about that.  There would be an influx of Oakley glasses on that thread though, that's for sure!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you for the suggested thread!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Just the Watch thread alone takes some time, posting pictures and whatnot!  Even posting the older pictures takes time because I can only see 12 photos per ">>/next" button press.  I did PM Huddler regarding this, so hopefully they can make changes that will make choosing a previously posted photo easier.


----------



## Podster

immtbiker said:


> Calling your name...
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/409759/sunglass-fi/375


 
 LOL, I swear this web site has more enablers per capital than Hong Kong has residents
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now with that said I have a matching pair of Oakley Frogskins like JFK has on there and the Adidas Evil Eyes are wicked
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Oh Yeah, wearing my new Producer again today


----------



## Podster

immtbiker said:


> Probably not a real problem, but you would think that Massdrop (or Seiko) would make sure to take a picture that doesn't show the date slightly off, at 10:10 morning or evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 So did you pull the trigger on the Cocktail immt? I thought the displaced date was a bad choice as well. I gave my oldest this Seiko back on his 36th Birthday in Feb. and because he made me a grandpa in Jan.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Anyone seen or heard from Rick? Hope he's OK!


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> LOL, I swear this web site has more enablers per capital than Hong Kong has residents
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Nice Producer.  Very classy!


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Nice Producer.  Very classy!


 
 THX Moe, been getting some nice comps on it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Captured the big 2:10/10 shot of it today, now who buys a watch with only one hand
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing the new one, a Bluetooth G today.  Will post pics of it in the near future (one is already on the main SE846 thread).  
  
 Purchased another watch yesterday, one of my pricier G-Shocks, but will most definitely be worth some money if I need to sell it in the future.  Since it is only sold in Japan, this one may take a few weeks to reach me.  I had to use a forwarding service (Tenso) to purchase the watch for around MSRP as well.  This has to be it for a while...I'm at the next decade when it comes to watches now...I hope to goodness that there won't be any great watches (G-Shocks) coming out this summer!
  
 Tomorrow will be TBT (Throwback Thursday), so hopefully I'll remember to post an old school watch I haven't posted yet.
  
 Wow...the one that I chose to wear for a little bit today as well, is my second oldest G-Shock, and needs a new battery (pic is older one though):


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> THX Moe, been getting some nice comps on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Check out this site for one hand watches!  Interesting:
  
 http://www.watchismo.com/one-hand-watches.aspx


----------



## PalJoey

No new watches, but I did buy a new compass today. Probably not relevant.


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> I guess somewhere between the MT-G and MR G? Price wise I mean!


 
  
 An update:
  
 Just found out the model names, release dates, and prices of the G-Steel if you (or anyone) is interested:
  
 GSTS100D-1A2 G-Steel Aug 15 $300.00
 GSTS100D-1A4 G-Steel Aug 15 $300.00
 GSTS100G-1A G-Steel Sep 15 $280.00
 GSTS110-1A G-Steel Sep 15 $280.00
 GSTS110D-1A G-Steel Aug15 $350.00
  
 Basically, the G-Steel will be around 1/3 to 1/5-ish of the MT-G's retail price.
  
 Here are pics of the series:


----------



## immtbiker

podster said:


> So did you pull the trigger on the Cocktail immt? I thought the displaced date was a bad choice as well. I gave my oldest this Seiko back on his 36th Birthday in Feb. and because he made me a grandpa in Jan.




Nope... I put on my big boy pants and hid under the bed until the drop was over . Im actually quite proud of myself!


----------



## liamstrain

immtbiker said:


> Nope... I put in my big boy pants and hid under the bed until the drop was over . Im actually quite proud of myself!


 
  
 Ditto. I checked in and it had 7 minutes to go.  I had to flee the room.


----------



## Podster

liamstrain said:


> Ditto. I checked in and it had 7 minutes to go.  I had to flee the room.


 
 So resistance is not futile after all! Proud of you fella's, now Mass Drop has the Dunu Titan 1's and Orient Bambino dropping
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can't get a break, must unsubscribe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Got me Irie "G" on today Moe


----------



## moophus

In the process of looking for the perfect watch with
  
 -Tritium
 -Sapphire crystal
 -Titanium
  
 I temporarily settled for a GWS G10 PRO DIVER (in PVD black with green tritium and steel bracelet) which only has two of the three features
  
http://www.militarywatchshop.co.uk/watches/h3-gws-g10/gws-g10-pro-diver-black/
  
 Love the simple layout. All the watches with my three criteria are too crazy looking for me...still waiting


----------



## PalJoey

The perfect watch? That creature don't exist. You need to find the one that makes you the most deliriously happy for the longest time.
  
 But, eventually, you will see another gorgeous watch and you will be tempted towards the path of infidelity... like when Gene Wilder first spots Kelly LeBrock in 'The Woman in red'.


----------



## Podster

Since you mention a young Kelly LeBrock I watched "Weird Science" last night
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And so true about the next watch coming along however I might be satisfied for life if I owned just one Dufour or a Preziuso


----------



## liamstrain

moophus said:


> In the process of looking for the perfect watch with
> 
> -Tritium
> -Sapphire crystal
> -Titanium


 
  
 The Bertucci A-4T series should meet that spec. Though they don't have metal bands, typically.
  

  
 http://timemachineplus.com/products/bertucci-13420-mens-watch?utm_medium=cpc&utm_source=googlepla&variant=1149839740
  
 They have several different case/dial options in Titanium with Tritium. Crystals are listed as sapphire.


----------



## gelocks

moophus said:


> In the process of looking for the perfect watch with
> 
> -Tritium
> -Sapphire crystal
> ...


 
  
 You can also take a look at Nite Watches: https://www.nitewatches.com/store/us/
  
 Of course, Ball watches offer pretty nice watches either dress or casual but at a higher price. They use mechanical movements though and most Nite watches are Quartz.


----------



## moophus

GWS is an OEM manufacturer for Nite watches actually.
  
 I Looked up BALL Watches - WAY COOL. Tritium watches typically are outdoorsy and look such but these are very classy! thanks for the pointer!
 Maybe they'll have a titanium run one day


----------



## moophus

@liamstrain : Nice! I like a simpler dial though.


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Got me Irie "G" on today Moe




Looking good, my friend!


----------



## moedawg140

Throwback Thursday (won't be posting throwbacks every week, though.)

I received this watch from a Head-Fier earlier this year, who said he doesn't wear it anymore, and thought it would go to a home where there would be some use. He knew that I liked G-Shocks so he sent me his G-2600 G-Shock, originally released in October of 2001. Here is a story of the rare G-2600 from Sjors (moderator of Watchuseek's G-Shock forum and blogger): http://50-gs.blogspot.com/2015/01/g-shock-3-bloo-g-2600.html?m=1. 

Presenting, the G-2600 G-Shock:


----------



## RUMAY408

moedawg140 said:


> Throwback Thursday (won't be posting throwbacks every week, though.)
> 
> I received this watch from a Head-Fier earlier this year, who said he doesn't wear it anymore, and thought it would go to a home where there would be some use. He knew that I liked G-Shocks so he sent me his G-2600 G-Shock, originally released in October of 2001. Here is a story of the rare G-2600 from Sjors (moderator of Watchuseek's G-Shock forum and blogger): http://50-gs.blogspot.com/2015/01/g-shock-3-bloo-g-2600.html?m=1.
> 
> Presenting, the G-2600 G-Shock:


 

 You like G-Shock's so Head-Fi members send you there G-Shock's
  
 I like Seiko, Head-Fi members please send me your spare Seiko watches I will cherish them and post pics


----------



## moedawg140

rumay408 said:


> You like G-Shock's so Head-Fi members send you there G-Shock's
> 
> I like Seiko, Head-Fi members please send me your spare Seiko watches I will cherish them and post pics




Yes. 

I am very appreciative of the kind gesture.


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today, but may wear something else tonight:


----------



## Amish

My kids bought me this for Fathers day and I'm wearing it today.
  
 When I say my kids bought it...well I mean they used my Wife's money. I'm not complaining though..
  
 Don't mind the date...I haven't taken the time to set it yet.


----------



## enkidu

EZM2 has been on my wrist since I got it. EZM1 is now jealous.


----------



## moedawg140

amish said:


> My kids bought me this for Fathers day and I'm wearing it today.
> 
> When I say my kids bought it...well I mean they used my Wife's money. I'm not complaining though..
> 
> Don't mind the date...I haven't taken the time to set it yet.




Very nice Seiko. I like the contrasting colors, making the face really "pop"! :bigsmile_face:


----------



## Amish

moedawg140 said:


> Very nice Seiko. I like the contrasting colors, making the face really "pop"!


 
 Thanks man!


----------



## shane55

enkidu said:


> EZM2 has been on my wrist since I got it. EZM1 is now jealous.


 
  
 Sweet!
 Sinnful.


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing the limited edition Men in Navy Rangeman today:


----------



## enkidu

shane55 said:


> Sweet!
> Sinnful.


thanks! My dream watch would be a mashup of the EZM1 and EZM2.


----------



## Zojokkeli

Finally had some time on my hands (no pun intended) to take a few pics of my new baby.


----------



## moedawg140

Wore this today:


----------



## Podster

zojokkeli said:


> Finally had some time on my hands (no pun intended) to take a few pics of my new baby.


 
 Very nice Zojok
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 This one only has a band in common but I am resisting the temptation, just have to make it 4 more hours
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL
  
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/mondaine-evo-big-date-watch?mode=guest_open 
  




  
 If I did not already have this watch with long sweep seconds I would be all over this one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/tissot-le-locle-petite-seconde-watch?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Community%20-%20Audiophile%20-%20MAU%20%28Active%29&utm_campaign=Audiophile%20A%20Product%20Announcement%202015-06-29&mode=guest_open&referer=PR3LLV


----------



## moedawg140

Here's a cool link on old-school Casio "smartwatches" - there is even a wrist-mounted .mp3 player: http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/29/8860737/casio-watches-smartwatch-features-photos-exhibition.


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:
  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  
 ...for a moment - I don't want to bollix the matte black resin.


----------



## Zojokkeli

podster said:


> Very nice Zojok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks! You can always get some nato-straps to change your old watch's look, like I did with the FC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And speaking of nato-straps, decided to dress my Seiko to company colours.


----------



## Podster

Love the company coordinates Zojok
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Moe, like the red skyline graphics on that matte black
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice collector
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Took this shot this morning because I love the hand displacement at 8:10 straight up
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Well almost LOL)


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Love the company coordinates Zojok:wink_face:
> 
> Moe, like the red skyline graphics on that matte black  Nice collector:tongue_smile:
> 
> Took this shot this morning because I love the hand displacement at 8:10 straight up:rolleyes:  (Well almost LOL)




Thanks Podster! I rarely wear the Eminem collab, but happy to have it in my humble stable of watches. 

Nice show of hands you've got there! :bigsmile_face:


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks Podster! I rarely wear the Eminem collab, but happy to have it in my humble stable of watches.
> 
> Nice show of hands you've got there!


 
 THX Moe, I've probably posted the Orient Add-Nauseam but my collection is weak
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I see Mr. Rick has been off-line for almost a week and a half now. Hope he is well and just on vacation or a trip!


----------



## PalJoey

If you buy a NATO strap (or straps), also invest in a good stiff nailbrush. The grime builds up slowly so you don't notice it at first, and a good vigorous scrubbing with soap brings up the colours nicely.
  
 They are also much simpler to remove and swap around than traditional straps, so you can buy half a dozen varied and colourful NATO straps to mix your styles up at will.


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> THX Moe, I've probably posted the Orient Add-Nauseam but my collection is weak
> 
> I see Mr. Rick has been off-line for almost a week and a half now. Hope he is well and just on vacation or a trip!




No worries at all - I've enjoyed your entire lineup, no matter the amount you own. 

As for Mr Rick, hope he is alright as well. I do know that a lot of people will consistently post and then kind of out of nowhere stop posting. My friend who sent me his G Shock was a very frequent poster, then one day, ceased to post. He's doing well, currently.


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today, and had some fun:


----------



## moedawg140

Got another G yesterday.  It was a gift, and happy to receive my first military camouflage style.  Still haven't gotten the Japanese G yet - hopefully I'll receive it soon.
  
 Wearing this for at least part of the day (something patriotic-related during the Independence week):


----------



## RUMAY408

moedawg140 said:


> Got another G yesterday.  It was a gift, and happy to receive my first military camouflage style.  Still haven't gotten the Japanese G yet - hopefully I'll receive it soon.
> 
> Wearing this for at least part of the day (something patriotic-related during the Independence week):


 

 Red, White and Blue, I salute you!


----------



## moedawg140

rumay408 said:


> Red, White and Blue, I salute you!


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today, and had some fun:


 
 Like that "G" Moe, reminds me of the flightline fire trucks on my old base
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 So is that a CT machine I'm seeing in the background? 
  
 Wearing me Chocolate Mousse today


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Like that "G" Moe, reminds me of the flightline fire trucks on my old base
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks Podster!  Some cities in the U.S. do use neon yellow/green Fire Trucks - pretty cool!
  
 Close/similar; MRI - got to love the ability to help the doctors diagnose a possible multitude of issue(s) with one's body.
  
 I found your Chocolate Mousse (W735H-5A) on the Casio site - http://www.casio.com/products/Watches/Sports/W735H-5A/.
  
 Have you used the Vibration Alarm yet, and if so, how strong is it?  I could make a tasteless joke, but I won't...


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks Podster!  Some cities in the U.S. do use neon yellow/green Fire Trucks - pretty cool!
> 
> Close/similar; MRI - got to love the ability to help the doctors diagnose a possible multitude of issue(s) with one's body.
> 
> ...


 
 Well I'm the assistant administrator for a major hospitals Radiation Oncology department, I've got a pretty keep eye for CT/MRI/TomoTherapy and True Beam linear accelerators
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cool that you assist in diagnosis, I also help with administrator duties in our Hospitals Orthopedics group to include sports related injuries!
  
 Yes, it seems I watched something on why US cities don't use the neon yellow but we had them at Ramstein AFB.
  
 I love the mousse and the vibration is perfect as it does a constant vibration for like 2 second and then a couple seconds of pulse vibration and stops. It does not shake the bed or surrounding areas but is just enough on the wrist to get your attention, it is really the backup alarm to my iPhone. It goes off 19 minutes after my phone and when I fell it I for sure know its time to "Up and Atom" 
  
 My wife has been laying on the pillow my arm and watch is under and not said she felt it however the wearer for sure feels it. Hope this helps in you decision


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Well I'm the assistant administrator for a major hospitals Radiation Oncology department, I've got a pretty keep eye for CT/MRI/TomoTherapy and True Beam linear accelerators:wink_face:  Cool that you assist in diagnosis, I also help with administrator duties in our Hospitals Orthopedics group to include sports related injuries!
> 
> Yes, it seems I watched something on why US cities don't use the neon yellow but we had them at Ramstein AFB.
> 
> ...


 

 My apologies if my post may have insinuated that I assist in diagnosis, because I do not.  Sounds like a pretty helpful job you have there.  Always nice to give back in a positive manner.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very cool information regarding your Chocolate Mousse watch, thank you for that!  I'm not quite in the market for your snazzy watch, but I could see how the information that you presented can be of great use to someone who is genuinely interested.  Fun fact:  Out of the Version 1, 2 and 3 Bluetooth G-Shocks that I own, only the Version 2 has vibration alerts.  You can even set 1 of 3 types of vibration patterns as well.

 The options on G-Shock's iOS app for Version 2 vibrations:




  
 My 2 version 2 Bluetooth G-Shocks:


----------



## Podster

Wow, I missed all around in my reply and spelling is atrocious as well. I"m pretty sure when I replied to your post I was busy with 5 other things! (Pretty week excuse right there)

After rereading your post I can now see you we're stating the functions and benefits of the MRI machine:-0 the G vibrator is nice and a better optioned unit as the mouse is not in their league, as far as I can tell this one only has the one vibrating mode and I just leave it set 7/24.

If anyone should apologize it should be me for being so estute It"s all good, have a happy and safe 4th


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Wow, I missed all around in my reply and spelling is atrocious as well. I"m pretty sure when I replied to your post I was busy with 5 other things! (Pretty week excuse right there)
> 
> After rereading your post I can now see you we're stating the functions and benefits of the MRI machine:-0 the G vibrator is nice and a better optioned unit as the mouse is not in their league, as far as I can tell this one only has the one vibrating mode and I just leave it set 7/24.
> 
> If anyone should apologize it should be me for being so estute It"s all good, have a happy and safe 4th


 
  
 You're good, buddy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The G vibrator may be better optioned, but you can't beat the Mousse being free! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thanks, and have a safe 4th as well!  Maybe I'll see if I can watch a July 4th pro Soccer game like I did last year - the college nearby the stadium was selling tickets for $5 each.


----------



## moedawg140

I usually look for something that is distinctive when I purchase a G-Shock, and this time, it was the clean look of the watch when I saw it in person.  I purchased the GD400 a few weeks ago online, after checking it out in person.
  
 Even though the GD400 has a negative display, the display is the clearest that I've seen, as it helps that the alphanumeric characters are slightly larger than most other G-Shock models that have negative displays.
  
 Here is the "Stormtrooper" (GD400DN-8):
  

  

  

  

  

  
 Illumination with illumination

  
 Illumination sans illumination


----------



## moedawg140

Happy 4th of July for those who celebrate the holiday!


----------



## moedawg140

My battery finally went out (my 2nd oldest G-Shock) so I decided to change the battery. I went to Target and CVS, and they didn't have the battery. 2 watch stores later and I found the correct battery:



Needs a new battery, stat:


With case back, rubber gasket and plastic housing removed:


Replaced battery, put everything back together - good to go:


----------



## moedawg140

The Japanese G-Shock arrived.  I usually don't comment on how much I love the look of the particular G's that I wear, but this one is something that is quite special.  Not everyone will be in agreement, and that's what makes it that much more special, in my opinion.  I still want to post the other G's that I haven't posted yet first, so hopefully in the near future I'll be able to post this one.
  
 Wearing the Gen 3 Bluetooth watch today to show to my brother (he's tech savvy), but I gave this one a few moments love:


----------



## moedawg140

I recently tried on the G'MIX GBA400-2A Generation 3 Bluetooth G-Shock watch on after not liking how it felt on my wrist a few months - I was able to find a comfortable wristband position, and I knew I could return the watch if I wanted to, so I purchased and tried it out while walking around for a few days - I am content with the feeling of the watch on my wrist, as the crown isn't digging into my wrist as it once did when I wore it months ago.
  
 For the most detailed information regarding the watch, you can click the link: http://world.g-shock.com/us/en/ble/gba/.
  
  
*Brief Comparisons*
  
 Compared to the Gen 1 and 2 watches, the Gen 3 can control more music settings than the Gen 2, and the Gen 3 is the only one that works with the Casio G'MIX music playback application.
  
 The Gen 2 can set various music functions to any of the three buttons for music operation such as play/pause, track forward or backward, volume up/down, etc.  The Gen 3's buttons functions are fixed and cannot be changed.  The Gen 3 can add or omit functions for each rotary turning though, such as volume up/down, track up/down, playlist up/down, album up/down, etc.
  
 The Gen 2 can receive notices based on email, calendar, etc., and the Gen 3 cannot.
  
 The Gen 2 is the only one that vibrates out of the 3 generation Bluetooth Watches.
  
 The Gen 3 has the most robust phone finder (sound [can make low or high volume] phone makes when you press a button on the watch), as you have to have the watch off (not on Bluetooth/native Music app/G'MIX operation) and press and hold the phone finder button, making sure the phone's Bluetooth is on, and the G-Shock app is at least in the background.  The Gen 2's phone finder can only work if it is already connected via Bluetooth to the G-Shock app.
  
 The GBA400-2A

  
 Illuminated

  

  

  
 I call the Gen 3 watch "Burple"

  
 G'MIX application for iOS

  
 Custom EQ

  
 Preset EQ

  
 Sounder - customizable sound clips

  
 Search for music - via SoundHound

  
 Control settings for the watch - can choose "Rotary SW" settings

  
 Settings within Rotary SW

  
 Volume step settings

  
 Main screen for connected watch

  
 You can choose the native Music app or G'MIX app for watch operation

  
 Watch settings

  
 Basic settings

  
 More basic settings

  
 One of my favorite basic settings - link loss alert

  
 Phone finder setting - how loud do you want the notification to be

  
 My current Bluetooth G-Shock watches: (Gen 1 - White), (Gen 2 - Electric Blue and Red-Orange), and (Gen 3 - Burple)


----------



## immtbiker

I figured I'd post this so Moe doesn't get lonely talking to himself


----------



## bigfatpaulie

immtbiker said:


> I figured I'd post this so Moe doesn't get lonely talking to himself


 
  
 Haha.
  
 Much love, Moe!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## AxelCloris

moedawg140 said:


>


 
  
 It wants to burn my face!


----------



## AladdinSane

Good stuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RubenV

Cool feature set! Who needs an iWatch haha.


----------



## moedawg140

immtbiker said:


> I figured I'd post this so Moe doesn't get lonely talking to himself


 
  

  

  

  

  


bigfatpaulie said:


> Haha.
> 
> Much love, Moe!  Keep 'em coming!


 
  

  


axelcloris said:


> It wants to burn my face!


 
  

  


aladdinsane said:


> Good stuff. Thanks for sharing.


 
  

  


rubenv said:


> Cool feature set! Who needs an iWatch haha.


----------



## moedawg140

Wore this today:


----------



## Zojokkeli

All these G-Shocks make me want to get one too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I suppose Rangeman would make a nice travel watch that could take a beating...


----------



## Podster

Sweet G-Zuss Moe, love them all, your second oldest is a very nice white watch and the Storm Trooper, my 11 year old would go bananas for that thing and I must have a burple to go with my new iPhone 6
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Got me Irie On, Jah Rastafari
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Still no post by Rick eh? Wanted to ask him what he thought about these idiots putting TAG on this classic Heuer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 https://www.touchofmodern.com/sales/exceptional-vintage-watches/tag-heuer-vintage-autavia-2-register-chronograph-c-1975


----------



## moedawg140

zojokkeli said:


> All these G-Shocks make me want to get one too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 If you haven't yet, try out the Rangeman before purchasing (if you decide to purchase).  It's a great watch, but it is slightly heavier than most other G-Shocks, and it isn't the smallest G either.
  


podster said:


> Sweet G-Zuss Moe, love them all, your second oldest is a very nice white watch and the Storm Trooper, my 11 year old would go bananas for that thing and I must have a burple to go with my new iPhone 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks Podster, appreciate the kind words.  To think back then I thought that getting an all-white watch was a big stretch in my mind with regards to the watch getting dirty, and a color that most people (in my area at least) don't wear.  
  
 Regarding the Stormtrooper (and GD400 series), I would suggest having your 11 year old try it on first, since the watch is pretty big, especially the case depth/height, and may be too large of a watch depending on your 11 year old's wrist(s).  I can suggest a smaller-sized equivalent of sorts, but it does say Baby-G on the watch.
  
 The Burple is nice, and I would test out the capabilities of the Bluetooth and the applications (G-Shock and G'MIX) before purchasing as well.


----------



## Zojokkeli

moedawg140 said:


> If you haven't yet, try out the Rangeman before purchasing (if you decide to purchase).  It's a great watch, but it is slightly heavier than most other G-Shocks, and it isn't the smallest G either.


 
  
 On a closer inspection it is pretty chunky indeed. Riseman seems a bit more sensible.


----------



## moedawg140

Wore the Gen 3 Bluetooth G-Shock today:

Overlooking the artwork:


That's one way to use a mannequin head:


----------



## moedawg140

zojokkeli said:


> On a closer inspection it is pretty chunky indeed. Riseman seems a bit more sensible.




I wouldn't use the word "chunky" to describe the Rangeman, but I would say the Riseman is slimmer than the Rangeman in every dimension. The Riseman is one of the lightest G-Shocks, and feels lighter than the MSRP would dictate (usually the more the G-Shock costs the heavier they feel). 

It may be best to purchase the Riseman online, because it will be very difficult (currently) to find a Riseman at a brick and mortar store because they are most all not available. There have not been any new Risemans created in a while. The Riseman has a dual sensor that measures altitude, barometric pressure, and temperature compared to the triple sensor of the Rangeman that measures altitude, barometric pressure, temperature and compass. Both are solar and feature Multi-Band 6 atomic timekeeping.


----------



## ozz007

Android
 mechanical Automatic Flying Tourbillion limited 035/300
 Blue grade A mother of pearl, with T100 multicolor tritium tubes. 
 tungsten case with tungsten band. and 5mm thick sapphire crystal  front and back
 screw down crown 200metters water
  

  
 resistant


----------



## moedawg140

Very nice watch, ozz007! Really like the pearl color and peek at the internals!

I also see you are driving a Subaru. STI, WRX? If so, oh my. The souped up Subarus are no joke when it comes to bottom end rally speed!


----------



## Zojokkeli

moedawg140 said:


> That's one way to use a mannequin head:


 
  
 Looks like a rather inconvenient headphone stand. Also thanks for the insight on Riseman, they don't call you Grandmaster G for nothing.


----------



## moedawg140

zojokkeli said:


> Looks like a rather inconvenient headphone stand. Also thanks for the insight on Riseman, they don't call you Grandmaster G for nothing.


 
  
 Happy to share my perspicacity.  
  
 Here's a few current links to new Risemans on fleabay (least to most expensive):
  
_*All-black Riseman:*_ http://www.ebay.com/itm/CASIO-G-SHOCK-SOLAR-RISEMAN-MILITARY-BLACK-WATCH-G9200BW-1-/121697527591?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c55bce727
  
_*Super-rare blue Riseman:*_ http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-In-Box-Watch-Rare-Casio-G-SHOCK-G-9200BL-2-Riseman-Tough-solar-Blue-Resin-/131548485449?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1ea0e69749
  
_*30th Anniversary Limited Edition black with blue accents Riseman:*_ http://www.ebay.com/itm/CASIO-G-Shock-GW-9230BJ-1-RISEMAN-30th-ANNIVERSARY-MULTIBAND-6-100-NEW-/171829817785?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2801daf1b9
  
_*And the most expensive, Burning Red Limited Edition, for $888.00:* _http://www.ebay.com/itm/Casio-G-Shock-Riseman-Burning-Red-Solar-Atomic-Mens-Watch-GW-9200RDJ-4-/181450900007?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a3f510227
  
 Please post your Riseman if you choose to get it!


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Happy to share my perspicacity.
> 
> Here's a few current links to new Risemans on fleabay (least to most expensive):
> 
> ...


 
 I prefer the all black one in this particular model and I usually don't even like black "G"'s! My pocketbook sure likes the black one over the Burning "Your Wallet" Red Limited Ed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And should I ever get lucky enough you know I'll post mine
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 THX Moe


----------



## immtbiker

moedawg140 said:


> That's one way to use a mannequin head:


 
  
  
 Nothing like some good head to make a day more fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


ozz007 said:


>


 
  
  
 Open Heart. Love to see internals...


----------



## Podster

immtbiker said:


> Nothing like some good head to make a day more fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That's what sold me on this one, that and the sweet blue hands


----------



## gelocks

Stuckx posted pictures of their new future Kickstarter campaign!!!
  
 http://forums.watchuseek.com/f71/stuckx-bullhead-feedback-leading-launch-thread-1404338-53.html
  
 Good looking bullhead!!


----------



## Podster

gelocks said:


> Stuckx posted pictures of their new future Kickstarter campaign!!!
> 
> http://forums.watchuseek.com/f71/stuckx-bullhead-feedback-leading-launch-thread-1404338-53.html
> 
> Good looking bullhead!!


 
 Yeah, I really like that second one with the gray and orange strip NATO


----------



## BobM

Same here - I was  not looking for a full skeleton, but I did like this "heartbeat" peek inside.


----------



## PalJoey

Depends how 'skeleton' you want to go... at least with this model, you can admire your wrist as much as your watch!


----------



## Podster

paljoey said:


> Depends how 'skeleton' you want to go... at least with this model, you can admire your wrist as much as your watch!


 
 Hey hey PalJoey, this is a PG site here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> I prefer the all black one in this particular model and I usually don't even like black "G"'s! My pocketbook sure likes the black one over the Burning "Your Wallet" Red Limited Ed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I usually don't get the black G's because they are too plain for me, but I am sometimes drawn to the Limited Edition models.
  
 The all black Riseman is very nice in person, has a _softer _look and feel compared to most G-Shocks, and is a great way to have a slim profile - increasingly rare watch.  Only issue in my opinion is that most everyone (except for the die-hard G-Shock collectors) will not know that you are wearing a G-Shock.
  
 Looking forward to seeing pictures if you decide to purchase one!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (grapefruit spritzer water in my glass)
  
  


immtbiker said:


> Nothing like some good head to make a day more fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  

  


paljoey said:


> Depends how 'skeleton' you want to go... at least with this model, you can admire your wrist as much as your watch!


 
  
 Wow!
  
  


podster said:


> Hey hey PalJoey, this is a PG site here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PalJoey

They're actually pretty cheap (I pulled that pic off Amazon.co.uk), but I admire their extreme approach to the skeleton ethos. Not sure I'd buy one myself, though.
  
 Johansson do round ones too - this is just £85.00.
  

  
 And here's an AlienWork in a similar style, for £57.29.


----------



## ozz007

immtbiker said:


> Nothing like some good head to make a day more fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 is not an open heart, open heart is only the scape wheel going back and fort, Tourbillon the diamond on the tip goes all the way in a circle motion 360 degrees.


----------



## ozz007

here are some videos of the movement and watch.
  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_3bJk3nvX8
  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_3bJk3nvX8
  
 is a joy to watch it also shows the back and the glow in the dark. Tritium tubes are awesome.


----------



## ozz007

moedawg140 said:


> Very nice watch, @ozz007! Really like the pearl color and peek at the internals!
> 
> I also see you are driving a Subaru. STI, WRX? If so, oh my. The souped up Subarus are no joke when it comes to bottom end rally speed!


 

 company car Subaru Forrester but I also bought one for my family. they are awesome on bad weather.


----------



## moedawg140

ozz007 said:


> company car Subaru Forrester but I also bought one for my family. they are awesome on bad weather.


 
  
 Okay, cool.  Thanks for the reply!


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing the Stormtrooper around today:


----------



## Zojokkeli

podster said:


> I prefer the all black one in this particular model and I usually don't even like black "G"'s! My pocketbook sure likes the black one over the Burning "Your Wallet" Red Limited Ed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I do like the black version most too. I only wonder how easy to read is the display compared to the regular model.


----------



## immtbiker

ozz007 said:


> is not an open heart, open heart is only the scape wheel going back and fort, Tourbillon the diamond on the tip goes all the way in a circle motion 360 degrees.


 

 Oh.  Thanks for the lesson. 
 So much to learn and so little time to learn it.
  
 If only we didn't have to go to work….


----------



## Podster

ozz007 said:


> here are some videos of the movement and watch.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_3bJk3nvX8
> 
> ...


 
 Love Tourbs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Moe, making me want to watch the entire Star Wars series this weekend


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> ...Moe, making me want to watch the entire Star Wars series this weekend


 
  
 Do it!


----------



## moedawg140

Sneak peak - sometimes things are not quite what they seem...


----------



## moedawg140

If you purchase the Japanese G-Shock (not sure if the promotion is limited to the one I purchased or any Japanese G-Shock model), but you will be able to choose a free promotional prize to be sent to your residence, via card that has a unique ID number on it to redeem for the prize. 

Here's the process that I used to redeem the prize:

1. Log onto http://g-shock.jp/gp/. 

2. Register your name, address, and watch (you will receive confirmation emails to complete the registration). 

3. Choose your prize (I chose "D"/MSPC knapsack, worth 11,000 Yen, [about 90.00 USD]). For more info on the NAP, click here: http://master-piece.co.jp/products/2015ss/24800/. 

4. Since I saw the Japanese prize address fill-out form with a Japanese address layout (even though I saw an option to keep it the same as my registered address), I didn't want to chance not getting the prize at all, so I am having the prize sent to a Japanese forwarding service. I chose the company "Tenso", as I used them to ship the Japanese G-Shock to me (took only a few days to reach my doorstep). 

5. Input Tenso's (or any other Japanese forwarding service company's) address into the prize shipping form. 

6. I will receive emails when the prize is shipped, when the prize arrives at Tenso (can pay to ship at that point), and when the prize is shipping from Tenso to my residence. 

Here's the promotional card:


Promotional prizes:






I'll post an update when the promotional prize arrives at my doorstep.


----------



## moedawg140

At a Hawaiian-themed baby shower today - the Paradise cake was scrumptious.


----------



## PalJoey

paljoey said:


> They're actually pretty cheap (I pulled that pic off Amazon.co.uk), but I admire their extreme approach to the skeleton ethos. Not sure I'd buy one myself, though.
> 
> Johansson do round ones too - this is just £85.00.
> 
> ...


 
 Hmm, the Alienwork kinda grew on me. Being half price didn't hurt either. I like the screw-in ferrules, which made strap adjustment a doddle, without all that prodding.


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> If you purchase the Japanese G-Shock (not sure if the promotion is limited to the one I purchased or any Japanese G-Shock model), but you will be able to choose a free promotional prize to be sent to your residence, via card that has a unique ID number on it to redeem for the prize.
> 
> Here's the process that I used to redeem the prize:
> 
> ...


 
 Ooh, I'm diggin' on that Military type Khaki skirt
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 LOL Love the promo's, AliExpress always offering money back! One said by $2 more and get a $5 gift card and my entire order was $0.80
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Ebay was killing me too as I got this via email to remind me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "ALMOST GONE: New In Box Watch Rare Casio G-SHOCK G-9200BL-2 Riseman Tough solar Blue Resin" 
  
 On the old Orient Express today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

 Optimus Prime Approved


----------



## Podster

I love watches, this one just hit MassDrop. Oh, only to have a bigger wallet


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Ooh, I'm diggin' on that Military type Khaki skirt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I asked my fiancée if she would want the Military-type skirt and she declined, then she wanted the fanny pack, and I declined, then I asked if she wanted the folding chair and bottle, and she declined, then we both settled on the "NAP" knapsack.
  
 The Blue Riseman is something special as anyone who sees it would probably never see another one in their lifetime.  Must resist the "Buy Now" button! 
  
 I was trying to find the Optimus Prime you posted, and based on the snazzy but blurry view, I thought it looked most like this:
  

  
 A couple of OP-themed .gifs for your viewing pleasure:


----------



## Podster

That's him, he's Die-Cast metal. My 12 year old said I needed him because he said I'm his Optimus Prime, I mean I have really graduated since U used to be Darth Vadar LOL Nice chiice on the NAP's and I know the temptation for the Blue Rise must be killing King Moe-Daddy "G"


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> That's him, he's Die-Cast metal. My 12 year old said I needed him because he said I'm his Optimus Prime, I mean I have really graduated since U used to be Darth Vadar LOL Nice chiice on the NAP's and I know the temptation for the Blue Rise must be killing King Moe-Daddy "G"




That's a sweet story regarding your 12 year old. 

Hope the NAP will arrive, just waiting now. 

As for the Blue Rise...I try to not think about it. Resistance hasn't been futile - yet. 

Wore this yesterday - New York Cheesecake pancakes and turkey breakfast are on my side of the table:


----------



## liamstrain

podster said:


> I love watches, this one just hit MassDrop. Oh, only to have a bigger wallet


 
  
 Nice! I missed this one. Like this model a lot.


----------



## Podster

liamstrain said:


> Nice! I missed this one. Like this model a lot.


 

 I know, that green sunburst dial is mesmerizing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Futile is just a word Moe http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-In-Box-Watch-Rare-Casio-G-SHOCK-G-9200BL-2-Riseman-Tough-solar-Blue-Resin-/131548485449?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1ea0e69749&rmvSB=true




 This is like a studio shot but.....................................................................




 This one is Fa Realz and quite possibly be the New Patriotic Piece in ones "G" Collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Don't hate me just call me names


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> I know, that green sunburst dial is mesmerizing:tongue_smile:
> 
> Futile is just a word Moe http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-In-Box-Watch-Rare-Casio-G-SHOCK-G-9200BL-2-Riseman-Tough-solar-Blue-Resin-/131548485449?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1ea0e69749&rmvSB=true
> 
> ...


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> I know, that green sunburst dial is mesmerizing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I _must_ resist!!


----------



## Wokei

Forgive them weakling...lol

Hey there King Moe of the G Kingdom


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Forgive them weakling...lol
> 
> Hey there King Moe of the G Kingdom


 
  
 Hello Wokei, nice to see you back on the forum, my friend.  Hope all is well.


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Hello Wokei, nice to see you back on the forum, my friend.  Hope all is well.




Could be better though..haha...just pop in to say hi....hoping things will turn around soon...


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Could be better though..haha...just pop in to say hi....hoping things will turn around soon...


 
  
 I totally feel you, brother from another mother.  Everything will turn out for the better in the end.  Bless you.


----------



## moedawg140

How to charge a hybrid Infiniti (2015 Q50S Hybrid) on the showroom floor - via fuse box:


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> How to charge a hybrid Infiniti (2015 Q50S Hybrid) on the showroom floor - via fuse box:


 
 That is pretty trick Moe, seems the big old clamp is overkill for that app
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like that scrreaming yellow "G" in the foreground too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Glad to see you stop by Wokei Bro


----------



## AladdinSane

Hi Wokei,
  
 i don't know you but I missed your posts.


----------



## Wokei

aladdinsane said:


> Hi Wokei,
> 
> i don't know you but I missed your posts.




Gee thanks man...appreciate the sentiment. Woot woot


----------



## AladdinSane

You have appropriate wackiness Wokei. A rare and enviable trait.


----------



## Wokei

Still my fav watch...Godzey


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Still my fav watch...Godzey


 

 Still my fave I don't own


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Still my fave I don't own






Stay away from Massdrop ! Woot woot


----------



## immtbiker

wokei said:


> Stay away from Massdrop ! Woot woot


 
  
 Why??? Doesn't every man need a couple of lock pick sets and a good grappling hook?


----------



## Wokei

immtbiker said:


> Why??? Doesn't every man need a couple of lock pick sets and a good grappling hook?






Essential survival kit...lol

Me prefer handcuffs though..muahahaha


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Essential survival kit...lol
> 
> Me prefer handcuffs though..muahahaha


 

 LOL, Batman must be wearing Mega-Mesh there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You trying to say MassDrop is not my friend


----------



## Jazzi

My first post, but wanted to share my latest with my G-Shock friend (you know who you are).


----------



## moedawg140

jazzi said:


> My first post, but wanted to share my latest with my G-Shock friend (you know who you are).




Absolutely gorgeous watch, my friend - great way to kick off my birthday! :bigsmile_face:

Now I'm off to sleep...


----------



## Jazzi

moedawg140 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous watch, my friend - great way to kick off my birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Hope you didn't sleep through it.
  
 Happy Birthday, Moedawg.  May the G-Shock fairy bring you a nice watch for your birthday!


----------



## Blze001

Expensive hi-fi equipment, watch collections... I'm starting to wonder if I'm too poor to be around you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm not a huge watch aficionado, but I get a ton of joy from watching complex machinery at work. Plus I'm horrible when it comes to remembering batteries, so a self-winding watch is just what the doctor ordered. My only nice watch is an Orient Esteem, since I don't have a plethora of funds to throw at a Tag Hauer or Seiko. I would post a picture of my exact watch, but it has a small scratch on the glass (thank you Metro...) and isn't a good representation of what the watch truly looks like, so here's a cop-out stock photo!
  

  
 I'm very happy with it. It holds it's own around more expensive watches and isn't comically oversized like the newest fad seems to prefer.


----------



## Wokei

* HAPPY BIRTHDAY KING G*..your bro from another mother


----------



## moedawg140

jazzi said:


> Hope you didn't sleep through it.
> 
> Happy Birthday, Moedawg.  May the G-Shock fairy bring you a nice watch for your birthday!


 
  
 Thanks, Jazzi, appreciate it!  I'm thinking of finding a G model that I haven't owned before and doesn't cost too much so I can pitch it to my family.  I would like a Riseman or maybe a Gulfman, but those run a few hundred.  I'd like to keep the price a lot less than that for them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  


wokei said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY KING G*..your bro from another mother


 
  
 Thanks brother from another mother!  Nice .gif as well...I'd probably shove the kid if he did that to my cake at that age!


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous watch, my friend - great way to kick off my birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Happy Belated Birthday Moe "G", hope you had a great one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess you restrained on the rare blue Riseman?
  
 Sweet open heart Seiko Jazzi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MassDrop is running this nice Defender right now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-defender-watch?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Community%20-%20Audiophile%20-%20MAU%20%28Active%29&utm_campaign=Audiophile%20A%20Product%20Announcement%202015-07-22&mode=guest_open&referer=PR3LLV


----------



## Wokei




----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Moe "G", hope you had a great one Guess you restrained on the rare blue Riseman?
> 
> Sweet open heart Seiko Jazzi:wink_face: MassDrop is running this nice Defender right now:rolleyes:
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/orient-defender-watch?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Community%20-%20Audiophile%20-%20MAU%20%28Active%29&utm_campaign=Audiophile%20A%20Product%20Announcement%202015-07-22&mode=guest_open&referer=PR3LLV




Thanks Podster! I so far restrained myself from purchasing the Blue Riseman, but I did send the link of it and a couple of other G-Shocks to my family. If they say they will get one for me, I'll get it! Last year my mother got me a red, white and blue G-Shock (the one I posted on the 4th of July).


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


>


 

 Their all over in "The Lab"


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Their all over in "The Lab"


 
  
 Didn't quite feel the love/welcome over there, etc., so I had to quietly leave that thread.


----------



## moedawg140

Wore these while I was at the SF meet last week:


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Wore these while I was at the SF meet last week:


 
 Nice choices Moe, sorry the Lab did not work out. Wokei invited me in there and they have been pretty civil but have noticed creds are higher if you are a reviewer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess I have not offended anyone there yet but have been ignored a few times
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What did Rodney say, "Can't we all just get along"


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Nice choices Moe, sorry the Lab did not work out. Wokei invited me in there and they have been pretty civil but have noticed creds are higher if you are a reviewer:blink: Guess I have not offended anyone there yet but have been ignored a few times What did Rodney say, "Can't we all just get along"




Thanks!  I had Suzette pick 4 out of 8 I chose for the trip.  

Yeah, Wokei invited me there too, and civility wasn't really an issue.  I've been ignored a lot on the thread (I'm used to it though, no worries), and saw envious/covetous-type posts, which I didn't appreciate.  Again, no worries!


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today (in the background is Ted's Silver Litz connected to the new Questyle QP1R):


----------



## enkidu

BTW, it's definitely too late this year for San Francisco, but watchbuys.com does a yearly show in various cities and they have yet to open registration for the rest of the tour. The SF one is this weekend and I'll be there at the Saturday 1300 slot. They have information about their shows here: http://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/WatchBuys-Road-Shows-d35.htm . It's totally free and you get to hang out with some watch guys and check out a very nice collection of watches. They pretty much bring every single Nomos and Sinn in addition to lots of other watch brands. If any of you guys are in the upcoming cities I highly recommend getting in if you have time.


----------



## moedawg140

enkidu said:


> BTW, it's definitely too late this year for San Francisco, but watchbuys.com does a yearly show in various cities and they have yet to open registration for the rest of the tour. The SF one is this weekend and I'll be there at the Saturday 1300 slot. They have information about their shows here: http://www.watchbuys.com/store/pc/WatchBuys-Road-Shows-d35.htm . It's totally free and you get to hang out with some watch guys and check out a very nice collection of watches. They pretty much bring every single Nomos and Sinn in addition to lots of other watch brands. If any of you guys are in the upcoming cities I highly recommend getting in if you have time.


 
  
 Just checked out the site.  Whew, if you want to buy one of those watches, you got to come correct (meaning you need to have some to a lot of money to spend)!  Once I saw "Below $1,500" to the left as the least expensive selection, I knew this is one very very snazzy show site/sub site/etc.  I would have to purchase a Costco watch that costs a lot of money so I can go to the show and then return it for a full refund.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just kidding...kinda.
  
 Thanks for posting the link and invitation for whoever reads it - if I lived closer (I live in So Cal), I would have probably come to hang out (especially if the show had horderves).


----------



## enkidu

moedawg140 said:


> Just checked out the site.  Whew, if you want to buy one of those watches, you got to come correct (meaning you need to have some to a lot of money to spend)!  Once I saw "Below $1,500" to the left as the least expensive selection, I knew this is one very very snazzy show site/sub site/etc.  I would have to purchase a Costco watch that costs a lot of money so I can go to the show and then return it for a full refund.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Yeah, if you think audio stuff gets to crazy prices (and crazy impracticality), you should take a peek at some watches. Still its fun to take a look at some nice engineering. And I don't think anybody would diss you for wearing a non-expensive watch. For not wearing a watch, maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 No food (if I recall) but a nice setting and good conversation. There's one in LA coming up .
  
 BTW, want to thank you for the great experience I had at the SF meet up. I was one of the earlier guys to show up.


----------



## PalJoey

enkidu said:


> Yeah, if you think audio stuff gets to crazy prices (and crazy impracticality), you should take a peek at some watches.


 
 For instance, the vomit-inducing price and appearance of this 201-carat Chopard. $25 million (yes, you read that correctly) for something that looks like cheap costume jewellery for an aesthetically-dumb five-year-old.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Uh-oh, here we go.


----------



## Blze001

paljoey said:


> For instance, the vomit-inducing price and appearance of this 201-carat Chopard. $25 million (yes, you read that correctly) for something that looks like cheap costume jewellery for an aesthetically-dumb five-year-old.


 
 It honestly took me a solid minute of staring to find the freakin' faceplate. This is the epitome of more money than sense!


----------



## PalJoey

blze001 said:


> It honestly took me a solid minute of staring to find the freakin' faceplate. This is the epitome of more money than sense!


 
 I reckon Paris Hilton owns one... or at least one of the Kardashians.


----------



## moedawg140

enkidu said:


> Yeah, if you think audio stuff gets to crazy prices (and crazy impracticality), you should take a peek at some watches. Still its fun to take a look at some nice engineering. And I don't think anybody would diss you for wearing a non-expensive watch. For not wearing a watch, maybe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I definitely have seen a lot of expensive pieces, like the million/multiple million dollar watches on TV and the interwebs from time to time.  As for the dissing, I was just kinda kidding about my original statements.  I would probably just wear my Baselworld MT-G G-Shock, as I love G-Shock, and the MT-G would be more than enough (especially with regards to accuracy of time), compared to the high-dollar watches at those type of snazzy meets. 
  
 No food?  That makes the invitation much less sweet now.  Just kidding!  ...kinda.
  
 I'll have to check the one out in L.A. if it isn't too far from me (L.A. [and surrounding areas] is pretty huge).
  
 Thank you for coming to the SF meet!  I hope you got to listen to everything your heart desired.  Next time, I need to take a break from working the meet so I can listen to stuff like FrankCooter's DIY electrostatic amp!


----------



## moedawg140

Wore this at the Pre SF Meet Rooftop Party at Wikia's Headquarters:


----------



## enkidu

moedawg140 said:


> Wore this at the Pre SF Meet Rooftop Party at Wikia's Headquarters:


 
 Nice! I love the metal G-shocks. I have an old MR-G I bought for cheap off the 'bay a while back. Solid as a steel ball bearing. Been looking around for Titanium version but haven't found one for the right price yet.


----------



## moedawg140

enkidu said:


> Nice! I love the metal G-shocks. I have an old MR-G I bought for cheap off the 'bay a while back. Solid as a steel ball bearing. Been looking around for Titanium version but haven't found one for the right price yet.


 
  
 Nice, you've got the one released in 1998, the MRG-121T-1A.
  
 Here's the most up-to-date MR-G (tried it on while I was in Las Vegas):


----------



## Podster

That really hurts Pal, I live mine

Live the Mr. G"s fella's


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> That really hurts Pal, I live mine
> 
> Live the Mr. G"s fella's




If only we could both have the latest MR-G, that would be legit!


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:


----------



## enkidu

Wore The Sinn (EZM1) to the WatchBuys / Sinn show today.


----------



## moedawg140

Gold on Gold:


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Gold on Gold:


 
  
 Snazzy Moe, cute ciem's with that one you wore yesterday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love how every time I type love on here it comes out live
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So how much was that Mr. G in Vegas Moe D?
  
 Sweet EZM1 enkidu
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like those two tone hands and the jet out on the end of the second hand
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like the one on my Zeitner except it's not out on the tip
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 Today, Irie Mon


----------



## Podster

jazzi said:


> My first post, but wanted to share my latest with my G-Shock friend (you know who you are).


 

 Not as nice as your open heart here Jazzi but I've heard the Seiko 5's are nice watches and this seems like a real bargain not to mention very shiny
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sea-urchin-snzf-watch?utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Community%20-%20Audiophile%20-%20MAU%20%28Active%29&utm_campaign=Audiophile%20A%20Rev%20Product%20Announcement%202015-07-24&mode=guest_open&referer=PR3LLV


----------



## Jazzi

podster said:


> Not as nice as your open heart here Jazzi but I've heard the Seiko 5's are nice watches and this seems like a real bargain not to mention very shiny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 You're right Podster, that's a great looking watch -- particularly at that price!  Wow!  
  
 I've got another new Massdrop acquisition in transit.  Gotta start blocking that website!


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Snazzy Moe, cute ciem's with that one you wore yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks!  Those are my overall favorite C/IEMs, the Legend Omega.  You need to make sure to burn them in, but once you do...pure euphoria!
  
 I really like that yellow dial of yours, Podster!  And of course, the foreground and background picture is on point!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (lime sparkling water in my glass)
  
 The MR-G in Vegas is currently $3,000.00 + tax (currently 8.1%) = $3,243.  If you ever want one, PM me for a little bit of help.


----------



## Podster

jazzi said:


> You're right Podster, that's a great looking watch -- particularly at that price!  Wow!
> 
> I've got another new Massdrop acquisition in transit.  Gotta start blocking that website!


 

 I know what you mean, just when I get my card balance under control they drop something my mind tells me I got to have
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL Waiting on Martin's valve amp has got me on hold for right now thank God!


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks!  Those are my overall favorite C/IEMs, the Legend Omega.  You need to make sure to burn them in, but once you do...pure euphoria!
> 
> I really like that yellow dial of yours, Podster!  And of course, the foreground and background picture is on point!
> 
> ...


 

 You know I will, might have to knock off a Wells-Fargo truck but hopefully it won't get that bad
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (San Pellegrino Sparkling Grapefruit in my glass)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 THX for the comps and have a great day


----------



## Jazzi

podster said:


> I know what you mean, just when I get my card balance under control they drop something my mind tells me I got to have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Gotta be some kind of twelve-step support group we can join.


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> You know I will, might have to knock off a Wells-Fargo truck but hopefully it won't get that bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hopefully it won't get to that point!  But at least I can help alleviate the price just a little. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (yum!  Try the pomegranate and blood orange San Pellegrino if you haven't!)


----------



## Podster

jazzi said:


> Gotta be some kind of twelve-step support group we can join.


 

 Oh yeah.......
  
*At The Door*:
 Hi, welcome to MassDrop anonymous. Please come in and have a seat the meeting is about to start.
  
*Podster*:
 Hi I'm Podster and I'm a shopaholic and sucker for a sweet deal!
  
*MD Anonymous Presenter*:
 Welcome Podster, we are here to support you


----------



## Jazzi

podster said:


> Oh yeah.......
> 
> *At The Door*:
> Hi, welcome to MassDrop anonymous. Please come in and have a seat the meeting is about to start.
> ...


 

 I get a sick feeling this isn't going to turn out well.


----------



## moedawg140

I saw this at a store that I don't normally see G-Shocks.  The price was right, so I was going to purchase it, but my fiancée wound up purchasing it for me saying it would be for my birthday (even though I wore it before).
  
 The multi-angle tiger camouflage has more information here: http://www.gshock.com/happenings/news/G-SHOCK_Goes_Camo_in_a_Series_of_New_Spring_Introductions.
  
 The GDX6900CM-8:
  

  

  

  

  

  
 Illuminated

  
 Out in the wild


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> I saw this at a store that I don't normally see G-Shocks.  The price was right, so I was going to purchase it, but my fiancée wound up purchasing it for me saying it would be for my birthday (even though I wore it before).
> 
> The multi-angle tiger camouflage has more information here: http://www.gshock.com/happenings/news/G-SHOCK_Goes_Camo_in_a_Series_of_New_Spring_Introductions.
> 
> ...


 

 Hey Moe, I believe my brother just bought this one for my nephew. He's serving in the middle east right now and he said when he got it it matched his fatigues perfectly but that he needed to make sure his alarm was disabled because one of their recon guys recently had his position given up due to an errant alarm going off. Luckily he was able to skirt harms way but how bad would that suck


----------



## gelocks

Finally... it's coming today on Kickstarter!!
  
 http://wornandwound.com/2015/07/24/stuckx-the-bull-preview-review/


----------



## uchihaitachi

One year anniversary gift for the girlfriend. Classic timeless design with a sapphire touch  

Bye bye hifi purchases for a while


----------



## oqvist

After some 15 years or something without a watch I got a moto 360. It´s sad but I have forgotten how to read an analogue clock? Not entirely of course but the brain really have to work how to put it together sometimes. Digital is so much easier .


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Hey Moe, I believe my brother just bought this one for my nephew. He's serving in the middle east right now and he said when he got it it matched his fatigues perfectly but that he needed to make sure his alarm was disabled because one of their recon guys recently had his position given up due to an errant alarm going off. Luckily he was able to skirt harms way but how bad would that suck:blink:




This first version of the camouflage watch would be the best for your nephew's line of work and the least conspicuous compared to the second version that has a positive dial compared to the first version's negative dial and a silver chrome G light button compared to the first version's matte black G light button. 

First version - GDX6900CM-8 (more subtle)


Second version - GDX6900TC-8 (slightly more blingy)


As for the alarm inadvertently going off, you can let your nephew (or anyone else who is reading) that they have to make sure the "SNZ" (snooze), "ALM" (alarm) and "SIG" (hourly signal) notifications are not marked. 

SNZ: sounds the alarm for 10 sec, then stops on its own. Emits the alarm again in 5 minutes. The only way to turn it completely off (rather than shutting the alarm off by pressing a button for the watch to go off again the next 5 minutes) is to go into ALM settings and deactivate the SNZ marking. You can also choose the month and day the SNZ alarm emits as well. 

ALM: choose a time and it will go off daily. AL1 and AL2 are the two different alarm times you can set. 

SIG: emits a beep at every hour. 

For more information and full setting explanation (not the same model, but the way to perform settings are identical to the camouflage model), click here: http://casiowatchparts.com/how-to/adjust-alarm-on-g-shock-g-7900/. 

ALM marking activated (make sure nothing is marked so beeps and alarms will not inadvertently emit on its own) - AL1


ALM deactivated (as shown by no marking) - AL1



ALM deactivated (as shown by no marking) - AL2



SNZ deactivated (you know by now)


SIG deactivated (ditto)


Once the SNZ is activated and until you turn it completely off via settings, the ALM stays solid and SNZ blinks.


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> This first version of the camouflage watch would be the best for your nephew's line of work and the least conspicuous compared to the second version that has a positive dial compared to the first version's negative dial and a silver chrome G light button compared to the first version's matte black G light button.
> 
> First version - GDX6900CM-8 (more subtle)
> 
> ...


 

 THX Moe, I'm going to email him the link however I'm pretty sure he has been there, done that by now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do like the subdued dial more and see where it is a better application in the field


----------



## Szadzik

Getting boring in here.


----------



## Podster

szadzik said:


> Getting boring in here.


 

 And where is your timepiece
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I fully expected to see at least an inexpensive Chopard with that statement
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL
  
 By the way I love the look of this one


----------



## Wokei

Double Godzey ....stainless steel and titanium version ......Wokei is here ! :mad:

Boring ....noooooooooooo ...lol


----------



## Szadzik

podster said:


> And where is your timepiece:rolleyes: I fully expected to see at least an inexpensive Chopard with that statement:wink_face: LOL
> 
> By the way I love the look of this one




Just saying too much of the same. Check my posts in this thread if you want to see them.


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> THX Moe, I'm going to email him the link however I'm pretty sure he has been there, done that by now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 No worries, Podster.  I didn't know it would take me so long to explain the alarms the camouflage and other GDX series watches offer!  I never used the SNZ function before, so I was learning about it as I was posting.  I would hope those alarms didn't go off, whew! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I do like the bling, but I find myself drawn to the more subtle watches as well, especially if the price is right!


----------



## musicman59

Finally something different than G-SHOCK... thank you guys!!!


----------



## moedawg140

musicman59 said:


> Finally something different than G-SHOCK... thank you guys!!!


 
  
 You are more than welcome to post your watches.


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing my first G-Shock today. It's a little beat up, but it's still ticking.


----------



## musicman59

moedawg140 said:


> You are more than welcome to post your watches.


 
  
 Check my posts you can see some of them there.


----------



## moedawg140

musicman59 said:


> Check my posts you can see some of them there.


 
  
 I've never really looked at specific past posts, but thank you for the invitation nonetheless.


----------



## moedawg140

Here's some sunset pics of the camo yesterday evening. It was really beautiful and wish everyone could have been able to share the experience at the beach.


----------



## musicman59

moedawg140 said:


> I've never really looked at specific past posts, but thank you for the invitation nonetheless.


 
 Here is one of them....


----------



## moedawg140

musicman59 said:


> Here is one of them....


 
  
 Costco has sales on the Breitlings often.  I really want one of their Omegas, especially if they offer the Seamaster lineup.


----------



## enkidu

Still wearing this guy. Almost forgot how much I like the fitted rubber strap. Perfect for the overly warm weather we've been having:


----------



## moedawg140

enkidu said:


> Still wearing this guy. Almost forgot how much I like the fitted rubber strap. Perfect for the overly warm weather we've been having:


 
  
 It was really humid up there when I was at the SF meet a couple weeks ago.  Gilroy (awesome garlic and BBQ by the way) in particular, was so humid it was reminding me of the South (Texas, Louisiana, etcetera).


----------



## musicman59

moedawg140 said:


> Costco has sales on the Breitlings often.  I really want one of their Omegas, especially if they offer the Seamaster lineup.


 
 I have an old early 70s Omega that belonged to my father. The watch stopped and got damaged in the car accident that claimed his life.
 About  5 years ago I was able to find the way to rebuild it.
 The picture does not do justice to it.


----------



## moedawg140

This is the one that I will get, hopefully.  Maybe the most up to date one if the price is right.  Wasn't able to find it at Costco though.  Thanks, shane55 for showing me yours!


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Double Godzey ....stainless steel and titanium version ......Wokei is here !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hey that second one is running five seconds behind
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Doh!


----------



## musicman59

moedawg140 said:


> This is the one that I will get, hopefully.  Maybe the most up to date one if the price is right.  Wasn't able to find it at Costco though.  Thanks, shane55 for showing me yours!


 
 Great looking watch!


----------



## shane55

moedawg140 said:


> This is the one that I will get, hopefully.  Maybe the most up to date one if the price is right.  Wasn't able to find it at Costco though.  Thanks, shane55 for showing me yours!


 
  
 Thanks Dawg for the shout out...
 Still feeling like crap for having to missed the last gathering. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 As you well know, it's much better looking in person.


----------



## shane55

musicman59 said:


> I have an old early 70s Omega that belonged to my father. The watch stopped and got damaged in the car accident that claimed his life.
> About  5 years ago I was able to find the way to rebuild it.
> The picture does not do justice to it.


 
  
 Nice watch, but tragic back-story. So sorry.
  
 I'm a Seamaster fan from way back...
 Sorry for the repost of these.


----------



## musicman59

shane55 said:


> Nice watch, but tragic back-story. So sorry.
> 
> I'm a Seamaster fan from way back...
> Sorry for the repost of these.


 
 Very nice!


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:
  
 Illuminated Gen 1 Bluetooth G-Shock


----------



## shane55

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today:
> 
> Illuminated Gen 1 Bluetooth G-Shock


 
  
 So... just curious... what does the Bluetooth do?


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> So... just curious... what does the Bluetooth do?


 
  
 My post last month of my Gen 3 Bluetooth G-Shock I believe explains the Bluetooth G-Shock watches and variations/traits/differences between the three Bluetooth G-Shock generations: http://www.head-fi.org/t/70190/watches-another-passion-of-ours-it-seems-post-your-pics/10395#post_11742986.


----------



## Podster

musicman59 said:


> Very nice!


 
 Indeed both of Shane's Omega's are beautiful as well as yours music. sorry to hear of your father but lovely that you have repaired and wearing his watch.
  
 By the way Shane I did not know they were using the neon sweep hands way back when, have them on my new Orient and love them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Can't go wrong with white Moe


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Indeed both of Shane's Omega's are beautiful as well as yours music. sorry to hear of your father but lovely that you have repaired and wearing his watch.
> 
> By the way Shane I did not know they were using the neon sweep hands way back when, have them on my new Orient and love them
> 
> ...


 
  
 Fixed that for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 I really like my white MEDICOM BE@RBRICK G-Shock as well:
  
 Comes with a translucent BE@RBRICK case


----------



## shane55

podster said:


> Indeed both of Shane's Omega's are beautiful as well as yours music. sorry to hear of your father but lovely that you have repaired and wearing his watch.
> 
> By the way Shane I did not know they were using the neon sweep hands way back when, have them on my new Orient and love them
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks Pod. It's a 1954, and no... that second hand is an update done during the rebuild. Good eye!
  
 Again, sorry for the repost, but here's my new boy's baby brother from about 20 years ago. Just wore it yesterday. It was getting lonely.


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> Thanks Pod. It's a 1954, and no... that second hand is an update done during the rebuild. Good eye!
> 
> Again, sorry for the repost, but here's my new boy's baby brother from about 20 years ago. Just wore it yesterday. It was getting lonely.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice Omega!  I like the contrasting steel and leather bands.  Bravo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (La Croix [lime sparkling water] in my glass)


----------



## RUMAY408

moedawg140 said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sweet!
  


shane55 said:


> Thanks Pod. It's a 1954, and no... that second hand is an update done during the rebuild. Good eye!
> 
> Again, sorry for the repost, but here's my new boy's baby brother from about 20 years ago. Just wore it yesterday. It was getting lonely.


 
 when my wallet is fat


----------



## moedawg140

Enjoy a late night nitrogen-created s'more flavored ice cream:


----------



## moedawg140

What the process looks like, if anyone's interested:


----------



## moedawg140

This Diesel is huge on my wrist! 66mm diameter. Definitely one of the largest I've seen or worn. 

The Diesel DZ7315: http://www.amazon.com/Diesel-DZ7315-Daddies-Series-Display/dp/B00KNK7VKO#featureBulletsAndDetailBullets_secondary_view_div_1438554181705


----------



## AladdinSane

That's what she said.


----------



## moedawg140

The worker at REI (I purchased a pacsafe backpack for an upcoming trip), had a Riseman, so I asked if I could take a picture of his G-Shock. First one I've seen in the wild:


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> The worker at REI (I purchased a pacsafe backpack for an upcoming trip), had a Riseman, so I asked if I could take a picture of his G-Shock. First one I've seen in the wild:


 

 Bet that rare blue on is real purdy up close
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That 66mm Diesel is just crazy, no wonder it says "Only the Brave" (And those substantial wrist) can wear that baby
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yeah Shane, that visually oriented thing gets me in trouble sometimes especially if she catches me tuning it in at the mall (it's like owe, what was that for and of course she says the usual......... YOU KNOW)! LOL


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Bet that rare blue on is real purdy up close That 66mm Diesel is just crazy, no wonder it says "Only the Brave" (And those substantial wrist) can wear that baby:rolleyes: ...




Must...resist...the blue Riseman!

This will have to do today:

Gen 3 Bluetooth (Burple) G-Shock


----------



## Jazzi

moedawg140 said:


> This Diesel is huge on my wrist! 66mm diameter. Definitely one of the largest I've seen or worn.
> 
> The Diesel DZ7315: http://www.amazon.com/Diesel-DZ7315-Daddies-Series-Display/dp/B00KNK7VKO#featureBulletsAndDetailBullets_secondary_view_div_1438554181705


 

 Moe:
  
 You sure that thing is supposed to be worn on the wrist?


----------



## moedawg140

jazzi said:


> Moe:
> 
> You sure that thing is supposed to be worn on the wrist?




Huge wrists, sure. Smaller wrists that want that humongous watch look, sure. These watches may look better and have an overall useful utility as pocket watches. :normal_smile :


----------



## Podster

Not only Burple but I love the whole look of this one MOE


moedawg140 said:


> Must...resist...the blue Riseman!
> 
> This will have to do today:
> 
> Gen 3 Bluetooth (Burple) G-Shock


 
 Not only Burple but I love the whole look of this one MOE, the hands and the fave layout
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm sure this will annoy my friend from Poland because of my lack of wares but I'm in my "Seersucker Orient Express" today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
  
 Sorry if my limited watch collection (7) is boring you Szadzik, please forgive my same old same old
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 However I do love this if it helps


----------



## AxelCloris

podster said:


> However I do love this if it helps


 
  


 Absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## Podster

axelcloris said:


> Absolutely breathtaking.


 

 I know what you mean Axel, this one here is also raising my pulse


----------



## AxelCloris

podster said:


> I know what you mean Axel, this one here is also raising my pulse


 

 That one's not doing it quite as much for me. Bezel is really thick and makes the face look smaller.
  
 Now this baby, on the other hand...


----------



## Podster

axelcloris said:


> That one's not doing it quite as much for me. Bezel is really thick and makes the face look smaller.
> 
> Now this baby, on the other hand...


 
 Nice Mc version of course if Mr. Rick were still around he would for sure let you know a TAG is not a Heuer


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Not only Burple but I love the whole look of this one MOE
> Not only Burple but I love the whole look of this one MOE, the hands and the fave layout
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks, Podster.  You've got a nice collection.  I like the peak of the internals of your Orient!


----------



## immtbiker

axelcloris said:


> That one's not doing it quite as much for me. Bezel is really thick and makes the face look smaller.


 
  
 The bezels on the Breitlings have always be the negative decision maker for me….


----------



## andrew06




----------



## moedawg140

andrew06 said:


>




Very nice and classy! What is the accuracy +/- seconds each month?


----------



## Jazzi

andrew06 said:


>


 

 Beautiful piece, Andrew.  My response to that is my latest addition:


----------



## andrew06

Not that good, I am getting +25 seconds per week.


----------



## moedawg140

andrew06 said:


> Not that good, I am getting +25 seconds per week.




Okay, thanks for the update! I think my Fossil watch was the worst ever for telling time, especially since it was an automatic. Seemed like it had to be wound up all day every day because I would check the next day and it would be dead. Haha. 

Even the Casios aren't that great with time, probably 5-10 seconds +/- a month, but the Casios that have atomic clock sync capabilities make the time in sync down to the second.


----------



## andrew06

moedawg140 said:


> Okay, thanks for the update! I think my Fossil watch was the worst ever for telling time, especially since it was an automatic. Seemed like it had to be wound up all day every day because I would check the next day and it would be dead. Haha.
> 
> Even the Casios aren't that great with time, probably 5-10 seconds +/- a month, but the Casios that have atomic clock sync capabilities make the time in sync down to the second.


 
  
 Mine is doing fine, It's rated up to 48 hours of power reserve and I can go through the week end without wearing them but still have enough power for the next week.


----------



## Podster

jazzi said:


> Beautiful piece, Andrew.  My response to that is my latest addition:


 

 Nice Tiss Jazzi, love the small seconds
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'd say my Tissot is my finest watch for sure
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I like the look of that Orient Andrew however the 25 seconds a month is bothersome. Come to think of it I don't think I've worn either of my Autos for a month straight to even judge that


----------



## andrew06

I haven't adjusted or have someone to adjust the tensions. You can bring it to an expert for adjustments for accurate time. They have this thing that monitors the clicking of the mechanisms to verify how accurate it handles time.


----------



## Podster

andrew06 said:


> I haven't adjusted or have someone to adjust the tensions. You can bring it to an expert for adjustments for accurate time. They have this thing that monitors the clicking of the mechanisms to verify how accurate it handles time.


 

 True but I have enough into my watches already and +/- 25 seconds is not a deal breaker or worth spending additional monies on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Curse you MassDrop
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL
  
 https://www1.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-cocktail-time-sarb065-watch?referer=PR3LLV&mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Audiophile%20A%20Product%20Announcement%202015-08-05&utm_term=Community%20-%20Audiophile%20-%20MAU%20%28Active%29
 (image missing)
 (image missing)


----------



## PalJoey

andrew06 said:


> I haven't adjusted or have someone to adjust the tensions. You can bring it to an expert for adjustments for accurate time. They have this thing that monitors the clicking of the mechanisms to verify how accurate it handles time.


 
 Make sure it's an expert. Mark Twain has a cautionary tale to tell about letting well-meaning people adjust watches.
  
 http://www.pocketwatchrepair.com/histories/twain2.html


----------



## moedawg140

Picking apples from friend's backyard (he let me):


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Picking apples from friend's backyard (he let me):


 

 Nice contrast of colors
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Pink Grapefruit Juice Cocktail in my glass)


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Nice contrast of colors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks!  You gotta make it official with the "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"!  
  





 (strawberry-kiwi smoothie in my glass)


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks!  You gotta make it official with the "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ah hah, but of course
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Caramel Drizzle Coffee in me cup)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Been in the Producer for three days straight now, the more I look at it the more I like it


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Ah hah, but of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You should try Perrier Grapefruit if you haven't, easiest way to find it is get it at 7-11 or 7-11 equivalent (convenience store) locations.
  
 Your Producer's looking good!
  
 Funniest cheers/tandem drink I've seen:


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> You should try Perrier Grapefruit if you haven't, easiest way to find it is get it at 7-11 or 7-11 equivalent (convenience store) locations.
> 
> Your Producer's looking good!
> 
> Funniest cheers/tandem drink I've seen:


 

 Too funny, love that gif
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The grapefruit is my favorite, the the Pomm/Orange, then the Blood Orange. When I really want to wake those taste buds I do the lemon which would make a Warheads fan pucker
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you ever go to Jamaica try the drink Ting, best grapefruit drink eva


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Too funny, love that gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Perrier creates Pomegranate and Blood Orange sparkling water?  I know they make Lemon, Lime, Orange and Grapefruit versions.  Or do you mean grapefruit, pom/orange, and blood orange drinks in general?
  
 Jamaica isn't in the immediate future for me, but maybe I can drink Ting at a Jamaican restaurant in the Los Angeles/So. Cal area.  Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Perrier creates Pomegranate and Blood Orange sparkling water?  I know they make Lemon, Lime, Orange and Grapefruit versions.  Or do you mean grapefruit, pom/orange, and blood orange drinks in general?
> 
> Jamaica isn't in the immediate future for me, but maybe I can drink Ting at a Jamaican restaurant in the Los Angeles/So. Cal area.  Thanks for the suggestion!


 

 I must apologize Moe, got ahead of my self and just a wee bit confused. I have tried the Perrier Grapefruit which for a non  sugar drink is tasty but I'm drinking the San Pellegrino drinks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  



 I've not tried the Lemon Mint or Prickly Pear yet but want to
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Or the Clementine


----------



## AxelCloris

podster said:


> I must apologize Moe, got ahead of my self and just a wee bit confused. I have tried the Perrier Grapefruit which for a non  sugar drink is tasty but I'm drinking the San Pellegrino drinks


 
  
 I love their pomegranate-orange. So very tasty and not overly carbonated like many sodas.


----------



## PalJoey

Those San Pellegrinos are tasty too.
  
 If you combine a shot of tequila, a squeeze of lime and their grapefruit soda (plus ice), you have yourself a Paloma, and very refreshing it is too on a hot day.


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> I must apologize Moe, got ahead of my self and just a wee bit confused. I have tried the Perrier Grapefruit which for a non  sugar drink is tasty but I'm drinking the San Pellegrino drinks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I haven't had the Lemon and Mint or the Prickly Pear yet either.  I bet both are yummy though!
  
 I did drink the Clementina, and that one tastes pretty good as well. Usually my local beach pizza shop has the newest Pellegrinos.


----------



## moedawg140

At a Costco. 

Couple of Breitlings:

 








Ladie's Omega Seamaster:


----------



## AxelCloris

moedawg140 said:


> At a Costco.


 
  
 Pretty much the only thing from the case that I like.


----------



## moedawg140

Goodyear Blimp passing by Costco:


----------



## shane55

axelcloris said:


> Pretty much the only thing from the case that I like.


 
  
 Yeah... for a Breitling.


----------



## moedawg140

Tuan Introspection:


----------



## moedawg140

Untitled (unless someone knows):


----------



## moedawg140

Today's trip to the antique shop:

Miniature figurines


The cohesion of classic and modern


Life-Size Michael Jackson


----------



## moedawg140

SoulCycle:



Triumph:


----------



## crazychile

Hey guys,
  
 I posted this in another thread before spotting this one, but didn't receive any replies...
  
 Where is a good place to find the value of an older watch?
  
 I have a 20+ year old Mens Rado Jubile that I'd like to sell and am trying to figure out a fair price.
  
 Thanks in advance.


----------



## gelocks

crazychile said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I posted this in another thread before spotting this one, but didn't receive any replies...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Guess you could try the "Watchuseek" forums... Maybe do a search in their "For Sale" area to see if anyone has sold any in the past and at what price.


----------



## gelocks

So, my Helgray reached me yesterday...
  
 Impressions:
  
 Nice simple packaging. Comes with it's own travel case, bracelet (SEL), extra strap and springbar tool.
  
 Dial looks good. The green color is actually captivating.
 It's a 2-eye design, 9 o'clock = chrono minutes and 3 o'clock 24h indicator. Date at the bottom.
 Looks a bit "busy" but it's not so bad.
 Case is a bit bigger than expected but not bad at all since I actually like kind of brutish/big cases.
  
 I didn't know that the "seconds" hand is really only a chrono hand so... you basically don't know if the watch is moving until you do... LOL! #Newb
 Speaking of chrono, seems to be working a-Ok although the buttons seem kind of harsh.
  
 Also, it took me like 15 minutes to change the strap! What?! That hadn't happened with my Seiko's, Deep Blue's, Citizen's, etc. The lugs are kind of weird and pointy... kind of like horns really. They don't bother me much though. Still feels comfortable. I noticed something about the crown though... it seems it's not aligned well or maybe the rod on it is bent or something because if you turn it you can see a little "movement" as if something went wrong when they installed it.  It doesn't seem to affect functionality but it kind of *cheapens *the experience.
  
 It's really an "Ok" watch, especially if you got in early (Kickstarter) and didn't pay that much so I'm going to give it a few wears... but I'm not as in love as I thought I would be... Hopefully the Melbourne Carlton, L&H Phantom or the Stuckx Bullhead don't turn out as underwhelming as this one.


----------



## crazychile

gelocks said:


> crazychile said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...


 
  
 Thanks a bunch! Thats what I was looking for as a good starting point.


----------



## DylanF

wokei said:


> Me NATO strap...there are more..just forgot where me put them..haha


 
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/70190/watches-another-passion-of-ours-it-seems-post-your-pics/9960#post_11614009  I have that 3rd from the right, but the camera flash washed out the colors, mine is orange/black !  Got the straps off http://www.panatime.com/


----------



## moedawg140

A blowfish look-alike at Kings Hawaiian's aquarium (Gen 2 Bluetooth G-Shock in the foreground):




Brunch:


----------



## dcjgomez

This might sound kind of funny considering this is my first post in this thread but here goes. And please if this is against any rules let me know and I will delete.
  
 I'm looking to possibly sell my Casio Riseman, does anyone know where I would be able to do that? I honestly really don't want to have to deal with eBay, if someone could point me in the right direction that would be awesome!
  
 Thanks everyone!


----------



## gelocks

dcjgomez said:


> This might sound kind of funny considering this is my first post in this thread but here goes. And please if this is against any rules let me know and I will delete.
> 
> I'm looking to possibly sell my Casio Riseman, does anyone know where I would be able to do that? I honestly really don't want to have to deal with eBay, if someone could point me in the right direction that would be awesome!
> 
> Thanks everyone!


 
  
 Again, watchuseek boards also offer a "For Sale" section. It automatically gets linked to sites like "Watchrecon.com" without you doing nothing so your watch gets more exposition from people outside the forums.
  
 Good luck!


----------



## moedawg140

Wore the Gulfman for the first time - found it at a Recreational store. It is a small watch by G-Shock standards, and smaller than it looks in pictures.


----------



## dcjgomez

gelocks said:


> Again, watchuseek boards also offer a "For Sale" section. It automatically gets linked to sites like "Watchrecon.com" without you doing nothing so your watch gets more exposition from people outside the forums.
> 
> Good luck!


 
 Thank you very much! I just figured I would give everyone here a shot since the love for the G-Shock  again thank you for the info though I really appreciate it.


----------



## immtbiker

This is a "must see" for every watch lover (especially this group). Words cannot express...
  
 Patek Phillipe 175th Anniversary Watch:


----------



## musicman59

immtbiker said:


> This is a "must see" for every watch lover (especially this group). Words cannot express...
> 
> Patek Phillipe 175th Anniversary Watch:




 Wow! A great piece of art! I cannot imagine the price of that one


----------



## Zojokkeli

Mostly inspired by Moe, I've finally pulled the trigger on a Rangeman. Should make for a nice travel/sports/beater watch.  
Now I'll hold off on any watches until I can afford something magnificent. I've set my preliminary sights on either Rolex Submariner or Explorer II.


----------



## moedawg140

zojokkeli said:


> Mostly inspired by Moe, I've finally pulled the trigger on a Rangeman. Should make for a nice travel/sports/beater watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice!  Which color Rangeman did you purchase?  Since the Rangeman is a Multi-Band 6 atomic clock watch, it will be the most accurate watch in your collection, no matter the price(s) of the watches in your collection!


----------



## Zojokkeli

moedawg140 said:


> Nice!  Which color Rangeman did you purchase?  Since the Rangeman is a Multi-Band 6 atomic clock watch, it will be the most accurate watch in your collection, no matter the price(s) of the watches in your collection!


 
  
 I went for the regular black one, didn't want to get too crazy.


----------



## moedawg140

zojokkeli said:


> I went for the regular black one, didn't want to get too crazy.


 
  
 Sounds great, and congrats!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Qure water in my glass)


----------



## moedawg140

Took a trip to the Ferrari dealership today after shipping a package (there's a G-Shock in one of the pictures):


----------



## RUMAY408

What kind of Watch would pair best with a Ferrari


----------



## immtbiker

rumay408 said:


> What kind of Watch would pair best with a Ferrari


 

 Why…A Ferrari watch, of course:


----------



## moedawg140

The beach before dinner to celebrate Warren's birthday, after hanging out with everyone at the SchiitShow:


----------



## musikaladin

...recently was able to acquire a Savonette 18ct. pocket-watch by Lardet Fleurier...
  
 Lardet's company won a bronze-medal on the world-exhibition in Paris, 1878.


----------



## moedawg140

musikaladin said:


> ...recently was able to acquire a Savonette 18ct. pocket-watch by Lardet Fleurier...
> 
> Lardet's company won a bronze-medal on the world-exhibition in Paris, 1878.


 
  
 Breathtaking timepiece!


----------



## moedawg140

Electric speed:


----------



## Jazzi

musikaladin said:


> ...recently was able to acquire a Savonette 18ct. pocket-watch by Lardet Fleurier...
> 
> Lardet's company won a bronze-medal on the world-exhibition in Paris, 1878.


 
 Beautiful piece!  Congratulations!


----------



## moedawg140

Foothold to open the bathroom door without using your hands. Genius.


----------



## moedawg140

Portable/mini Zen Garden. Breathe in, breathe out...


----------



## moedawg140

Aloha:


----------



## moedawg140

Amongst heroes and villains:


----------



## RUMAY408

moedawg140 said:


> Amongst heroes and villains:


 

 Captain America G-Shock?


----------



## esteboune

hi guys!
  
 May i join this thread ?
  
 Bond deepsea


----------



## barid

esteboune said:


> hi guys!
> 
> May i join this thread ?
> 
> Bond deepsea




Beautiful. Classic design.


----------



## moedawg140

rumay408 said:


> Captain America G-Shock?


 
  
 I guess it could be.
  
 I usually associate one of these watches as Captain America watches:


----------



## moedawg140

esteboune said:


> hi guys!
> 
> May i join this thread ?
> 
> Bond deepsea


 
  
 Welcome!  Very snazzy and elegant Rolex!


----------



## esteboune

moedawg140 said:


> Welcome!  Very snazzy and elegant Rolex!


 
  


moedawg140 said:


> Welcome!  Very snazzy and elegant Rolex!


 

 thanks!
  
 you are a huge fan of G-Shock!
  
 how many pieces do you own? if i may ask.


----------



## moedawg140

esteboune said:


> thanks!
> 
> you are a huge fan of G-Shock!
> 
> how many pieces do you own? if i may ask.


 
  
 I like G-Shocks, and watches that either catch my eye and/or are technically exemplary, i.e. atomic, meticulous construction, etcetera.
  
 As for how many pieces I own, I haven't counted lately.  If you take a look at my watch album (on signature and album list in my profile), you can count how many I own - minus a couple I haven't posted on Head-Fi yet.


----------



## esteboune

watch of the day:
  

 Breitling Navitimer Chronomatic


----------



## moedawg140

esteboune said:


> watch of the day:
> 
> 
> 
> Breitling Navitimer Chronomatic




Classy and elegant!


----------



## RubenV

esteboune said:


> watch of the day:
> 
> 
> Breitling Navitimer Chronomatic


 
 Very classy! As a Breitling lover myself I have to admit I also really like your DeepSea, especially the detail of the inner ring which says: original gas escape valve. I recently spotted one when I was at work, and in real life it is even more beautiful. Often pictures just do not the watch justice.


----------



## esteboune

rubenv said:


> Very classy! As a Breitling lover myself I have to admit I also really like your DeepSea, especially the detail of the inner ring which says: original gas escape valve. I recently spotted one when I was at work, and in real life it is even more beautiful. Often pictures just do not the watch justice.


 

 a few years back, i was super active on a french watch forum
  
 During this period, i took a lot of nice pictures of my watch collection.
  
 i will post some picture here from time to time.
  
 Let's start with my favorite watch.
  
 Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Liquid Metal, POLM, limited ed. to 1948 pieces:


----------



## esteboune

really love this watch, and will never ever sell her!


----------



## moedawg140

esteboune said:


> a few years back, i was super active on a french watch forum
> 
> During this period, i took a lot of nice pictures of my watch collection.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Ooh, lovely Omega!  I remember Mr Rick would post his collection on this thread, as he had a lot of watches (mostly snazzy Christopher Ward's) to share.


----------



## RubenV

esteboune said:


> really love this watch, and will never ever sell her!


 
 I do like the watch, but I do not like the metal wristband. It is just the shape of the metal links. If you put it on another strap it really is fabulous!


----------



## esteboune

Today, a nice pair of Speedmaster Professional. (Moon Watch)
 3570.50 and 3576.50


----------



## RubenV

esteboune said:


> Today, a nice pair of Speedmaster Professional. (Moon Watch)
> 3570.50 and 3576.50


 
 Very classy again sir! Looks like you have a nice collection. This metal wristband has nicer links then the Planet Ocean imho.


----------



## Louis940

My Grayton Spitfire has unfortunately seen better days


----------



## Zojokkeli

Thought that a light brown leather strap might compliment my precious. Works pretty well IMO:

  
  
 Also a quick snap of my new Rangeman at work:


----------



## moedawg140

zojokkeli said:


> Thought that a light brown leather strap might compliment my precious. Works pretty well IMO:
> 
> 
> 
> Also a quick snap of my new Rangeman at work:


 
  
 Nice watches - 1, gorgeous and timeless, 2, accurate and durable.


----------



## roadcykler

A question for the masses. I'm getting a watch band made from the Europelli guy that costs a little more than the watch it's being made for. Is that a little (or maybe a lot) crazy? The watch itself isn't anything fancy (a Timex Linear Chronograph) but it's unique looking and I was reading about his bands and the leather he uses so I jumped.


----------



## AudioArby

My everyday Omega..


----------



## shane55

Classic. Handsome.


----------



## shane55

esteboune said:


> hi guys!
> 
> May i join this thread ?
> 
> Bond deepsea





I'd wear this... Brilliant.


----------



## moedawg140

audioarby said:


> My everyday Omega..


 
  
 Lovely - beautiful design!


----------



## AudioArby

moedawg140 said:


> Lovely - beautiful design!




This is the last of the "wave" watches from Omega. I was going to buy the 2254.50 (which was the James Bond Seamaster) but got a great deal on the 300 Chrono


----------



## moedawg140

audioarby said:


> This is the last of the "wave" watches from Omega. I was going to buy the 2254.50 (which was the James Bond Seamaster) but got a great deal on the 300 Chrono




Very cool. Good choice on the 300 Chrono!


----------



## moedawg140

Out and about with the Baselworld MT-G today:


----------



## Turrican2

^ nice, big fan of th non-digital g-shocks.


----------



## moedawg140

turrican2 said:


> ^ nice, big fan of th non-digital g-shocks.




Thanks, appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Turrican2

Shazam!


----------



## moedawg140

turrican2 said:


> Shazam!




Nice and understated! :normal_smile :


----------



## BRCMRGN

This should be arriving any day now.  For use with turntable and tube amp only.
  

  
 Thinkgeek.com Tesla Watch


----------



## shane55

brcmrgn said:


> This should be arriving any day now.  For use with turntable and tube amp only.
> 
> 
> 
> Thinkgeek.com Tesla Watch


 
  
 A SteamPunk watch... how interesting.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

shane55 said:


> A SteamPunk watch... how interesting.


 
  
 Yup...
  
 What will the come up with next?  A watch with a piece of the Titanic on the dial?


----------



## OddE

bigfatpaulie said:


> What will the come up with next?  A watch with a piece of the Titanic on the dial?




-Yeah, or a watch with a lump of meteorite for a dial...


----------



## esteboune

odde said:


> -Yeah, or a watch with a lump of meteorite for a dial...


 

 you must be referring to this splendid Omega:
  
 Omega Speedmaster Professional Apollo-Soyuz
  

  

  
As you can see, the dial is made out of a dark coloured piece of meteorite and the sub dials have this grey-ish colour. Also made out of meteorite of course. The dial is just stunning, unfortunately the blue-ish glare on the picture above is caused by the anti-reflective coating. Below, you can see a close-up of the dial


----------



## OddE

esteboune said:


> you must be referring to this splendid Omega:
> 
> Omega Speedmaster Professional Apollo-Soyuz




-That I do. Sigh, I was allocated one of the four (I think) which went to Norway, but had to cancel the deal as I suddenly found myself the owner of a property in dire need of maintenance at the same time. 

Think I'll try to source an Apollo-Soyuz to keep my two other Speedies (a 3572.50 and a 3570.40) company in a few years time - unless, of course, life has more surprises in store for me...


----------



## AxelCloris

bigfatpaulie said:


> Yup...
> 
> What will the come up with next?  A watch with a piece of the Titanic on the dial?


 
  
 You have fine taste in wrist wear, sir.


----------



## esteboune

axelcloris said:


> You have fine taste in wrist wear, sir.


 

 Romain Jerome Titanic Tourbillon, lovely!


----------



## esteboune

mine today:


----------



## moedawg140

esteboune said:


> mine today:


 
  
 Beautiful!


----------



## Podster

Had this on Friday

  
 Have this on today


 Neither holds a candle to that Omega but I like them


----------



## OddE

esteboune said:


> Romain Jerome Titanic Tourbillon, lovely!




-I am a bit in two minds about this, really - somehow, it feels like a desecration to take steel from a grave site to turn a profit... 

Impressive feat, though. Recovering anything from close to 4,000m is hard. (I would know - on occasion, I do it for a living...)


----------



## AxelCloris

Amazon has a Deal of the Day on Frédérique Constant watches including this beauty for $599.
  




  
 Souce [Amazon]


----------



## Podster

axelcloris said:


> Amazon has a Deal of the Day on Frédérique Constant watches including this beauty for $599.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 THX Axel, that is a good looking piece


----------



## AxelCloris

podster said:


> THX Axel, that is a good looking piece


 
  
 Yeah, it is. Wish I had $600 to spend on it. Anyone wanna buy a GO SE?


----------



## moedawg140

Wore the camouflage yesterday:


----------



## Podster

Nice Moe-D, think that is my fave of the Camy colors
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Broke out my Swiss-er Sweet last late yesterday


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Nice Moe-D, think that is my fave of the Camy colors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you sir!  It definitely "pops" more than the Maharishi lunar model I own.
  
 Your Tissot = _So _breathtaking!


----------



## Time Diver

I always dreamt of having a grand seiko spring drive watch, a few years ago a got myself the model sbga059. It was expensive but the watch is light as feather and the second hand motion glide was sublime. I know I should have gotten myself top of the line stax system, that was in the past and the past is behind us know.


----------



## esteboune

time diver said:


> I always dreamt of having a grand seiko spring drive watch, a few years ago a got myself the model sbga059. It was expensive but the watch is light as feather and the second hand motion glide was sublime. I know I should have gotten myself top of the line stax system, that was in the past and the past is behind us know.


 

 a man of taste.
  
 The Grand Seiko are fantastic watches.
 A supreme quality. Much better that 80% of the swiss made watches. 
 Credor is again, one step ahead...


----------



## OddE

esteboune said:


> The Grand Seiko are fantastic watches.
> A supreme quality. Much better that 80% of the swiss made watches.


 
  
 -Amen. While I (most of the time) prefer the slightly different aesthetics of the Swiss, the Grand Seikos blow me away every time - the engineering is superb, attention to both perceived and actual quality is top notch - I'd love to own one some day.
  
 With regards to Seiko, I've been told that they are among the most vertically integrated companies in the world - they even make their own lubricants and O-rings! That is an impressive testament to their willingness to do whatever it takes to ensure the quality of the finished goods is right up where they want it.


----------



## maricius

My first mechanical watch, bought by myself for my 18th birthday:
  
 King Seiko 5625-7111, unpolished from 1973 with all original parts (though) aftermarket strap
  


  

  
 and of course, a not as flattering wrist-shot


----------



## Wokei

Nice to see so much love for Seiko ..woot woot


----------



## RUMAY408

esteboune said:


> a man of taste.
> 
> The Grand Seiko are fantastic watches.
> A supreme quality. Much better that 80% of the swiss made watches.
> Credor is again, one step ahead...


 

 Grand Seiko


----------



## Simon Templar

wokei said:


> Nice to see so much love for Seiko ..woot woot


 
  
  
 I've half a dozen various Seiko's.  I think I like them because they were the first watch I owned growing up that wasn't a Timex. I catch a lot of crap these days, though, from people who look in my watch box and see Rolex next to Breitling next to Pam next to Seiko next to Seiko next to...etc.
  
  
 Didn't really think there were many watch guys on H/F until I saw this thread.  If anyone is interested, I'm selling my Seiko 7T34-6A09 Flight Computer

  
  
  
 ....sT


----------



## Zojokkeli

time diver said:


> I always dreamt of having a grand seiko spring drive watch, a few years ago a got myself the model sbga059. It was expensive but the watch is light as feather and the second hand motion glide was sublime. I know I should have gotten myself top of the line stax system, that was in the past and the past is behind us know.


 
  
 I have also started drooling over Grand Seikos recently. It seems they are completely on another level compared to Swiss timepieces of the same price. I'll probably shoot for Grand Seiko Spring Drive when I can comfortably afford it.


----------



## MrBucket

I had a photo I was going to use already, but then I realized I had the perfect opportunity to tie them together, THEN that's when I discovered my album art for The Dark Side of the Moon  wasn't showing up properly lol.


----------



## esteboune

mrbucket said:


> I had a photo I was going to use already, but then I realized I had the perfect opportunity to tie them together, THEN that's when I discovered my album art for The Dark Side of the Moon  wasn't showing up properly lol.


 

 wow
  
 omega Dark Side of the Moon!
  
 great
  
 i love it


----------



## MrBucket

esteboune said:


> wow
> 
> omega Dark Side of the Moon!
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks, its really an amazing watch.  Don't have to worry about the case getting scratched or dinged (if you manage to damage the case, you likely have bigger issues), its lightweight and comfortable for a 44.25mm watch, and the movement is an absolute monster.  I once timed it over a 25 day period, and it gained only 3 seconds in that entire time.


----------



## RubenV

mrbucket said:


> I had a photo I was going to use already, but then I realized I had the perfect opportunity to tie them together, THEN that's when I discovered my album art for The Dark Side of the Moon  wasn't showing up properly lol.


 
 Wow, really nice speedmaster. Which type is this? I can read Co-axial on the dial, so this must be one of the newer types I guess?


----------



## esteboune

rubenv said:


> Wow, really nice speedmaster. Which type is this? I can read Co-axial on the dial, so this must be one of the newer types I guess?


 
 http://www.omegawatches.com/watches/speedmaster/moonwatch/omega-co-axial-chronograph/31192445101003


----------



## immtbiker

mrbucket said:


>


 
  
 "I know I'm mad…I've always been mad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## OddE

immtbiker said:


> "I know I'm mad…I've always been mad :basshead: "




-...like the most of us are...


----------



## MrBucket

rubenv said:


> Wow, really nice speedmaster. Which type is this? I can read Co-axial on the dial, so this must be one of the newer types I guess?


It's a Speedmaster Dark Side of the Moon, I thought I was being clever with my photo


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Nice to see so much love for Seiko ..woot woot


 
 True Dat, not a Grand but nice enough for my son


----------



## Podster

mrbucket said:


> It's a Speedmaster Dark Side of the Moon, I thought I was being clever with my photo


 

 I thought you did a fine job with that hint, inspired me to take a couple of shots of mine today


----------



## RUMAY408

My new Apple watch


----------



## moedawg140

rumay408 said:


> My new Apple watch


 
  
 Sweet!  Congrats to you.


----------



## Zojokkeli

So, went a bit mad and swapped my Frederique Constant to a slightly more ballsy Longines Master Collection. Will post pics at some point.


----------



## Simon Templar

Just finished a CLA on this one.
  
  
 ....sT


----------



## Happytalk

Did you do it yourself?


----------



## immtbiker

zojokkeli said:


> So, went a bit mad and swapped my Frederique Constant to a slightly more ballsy Longines Master Collection. Will post pics at some point.


 

 I know I'm mad…I've always been mad - Pink Floyd (by the way, which one is Pink?)


----------



## riposte

LOL my hand... Become dark because always use shirt and jacket 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm sad my hand is so small (the reason is my height about 175cm and weight 56kg, bit slim)
 I can't use bracelet even with all-removed links (and make the clasp position is not center).
 Nato and rubber FTW! (I will buy leather strap too)


----------



## Podster

riposte said:


> LOL my hand... Become dark because always use shirt and jacket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice looking Seiko and nothing wrong with either Nato or Rubber


----------



## moedawg140

riposte said:


> LOL my hand... Become dark because always use shirt and jacket
> I'm sad my hand is so small (the reason is my height about 175cm and weight 56kg, bit slim)
> I can't use bracelet even with all-removed links (and make the clasp position is not center).
> Nato and rubber FTW! (I will buy leather strap too)




Beautiful Seiko!


----------



## RUMAY408

riposte said:


> LOL my hand... Become dark because always use shirt and jacket
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I love Seiko watches and have owned 3, that Seiko is Gorgeous, any idea how old it is?


----------



## gelocks

I got my Melbourne watch last week. Like its look quite a lot.
  
 http://www.melbournewatch.com.au/carlton/
  
  *SPECIFICATIONS:* 
*Case* - 42mm 316L Stainless Steel 
*Movement* - Seiko VK64 Mecha-Quartz Chronograph 
*Crystal* - Anti-Reflective Sapphire
*Dial* - Applied Indices, Chrono Sub-Dials
*Hands* - Diamond cut with C3 Super-Luminova
*Strap* - 22mm Leather Strap, 20mm Stainless Steel Buckle 
*Water Resistance* - 50m/5ATM
*Warranty *- 24 Months


----------



## riposte

podster said:


> Nice looking Seiko and nothing wrong with either Nato or Rubber


 
  
 Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


moedawg140 said:


> Beautiful Seiko!


 
  
 Thank you sir
  


rumay408 said:


> I love Seiko watches and have owned 3, that Seiko is Gorgeous, any idea how old it is?


 
  
 Every watches is gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 SBDX012, 1000 pieces limited edition, released on January (so, 9 months old)


----------



## Simon Templar

happytalk said:


> Did you do it yourself?


 

 Yes, I did.  (I hold  NAWCC Master certification)


----------



## Zojokkeli

Couple of pictures as promised:
  

  

  

  

  
 All in all, no ragrets.


----------



## moedawg140

The "Big Ben" waffle (and newest G-Shock in my possession), a block from the CanJam SoCal location:


----------



## fhuang

zojokkeli said:


> Couple of pictures as promised:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 so very nice!


----------



## esteboune

Watch of the day:


----------



## moedawg140

esteboune said:


> Watch of the day:


 
  
 Nice time lapse/GIF-type post, and a _supremely awesome_ first name for a timepiece!


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Nice time lapse/GIF-type post, and a _supremely awesome_ first name for a timepiece!


 
 Now how did I know you would like that watch brand
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL Went with the black Rangerman eh? Thought that blue one was calling your name
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Love your B&W shot back there and that Waco-Taco looks mighty tasty too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm wearing my Choco-larm today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 esteboune, you have some nice time pieces sir


----------



## Podster

gelocks said:


> I got my Melbourne watch last week. Like its look quite a lot.
> 
> http://www.melbournewatch.com.au/carlton/
> 
> ...


 
 Very snazzy Gelocks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Nice job on the CLA Simon


----------



## Podster

zojokkeli said:


> Couple of pictures as promised:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 She's a beauty Zojo, I liked the Freddy Constant also


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Now how did I know you would like that watch brand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very nice watch company, yes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The picture of my Rangeman is not exactly as it may seem...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (hint, I already own a blue Rangeman)
  
 Whenever you are in the Orange County area of So Cal, I'll take you to Bruxie, scrumptious Waffle delights they serve!
  
 Your Choco-larm is legit, bro!


----------



## Zojokkeli

podster said:


> She's a beauty Zojo, I liked the Freddy Constant also


 
  
 Thanks! It was most definitely a nice watch, but I just couldn't resist the temptation.


----------



## moedawg140

Wore this in the morning and afternoon:
  

  
  
 Just received two new G-Shocks, but one isn't for me.  I'll probably be wearing the one that is for me later today.
  
 Still need to formally introduce my Rangeman, then I can introduce other G-Shocks that I purchased/received.


----------



## Simon Templar

And a couple more......
  
  

  
  
  
  
 ....sT


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Wore this in the morning and afternoon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Love that electric lime green Moe-Daddy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Simon is a tough act to follow this morning especially with today's masterpiece
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 An no snickering cause I'll hear you dang-it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My $23.95 masterpiece of horology!!!! Even comes with a night light


----------



## moedawg140

Thanks, bro! 

Your Timex is really luminous! Looking snazzy!


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:


----------



## moedawg140

I received the Love The Sea And The Earth limited edition Rangeman a couple of months ago, and it was worth the effort - bought from Japanese website, shipped to Japanese forwarder, then shipped to my residence. The mono color pictures that I posted within the last couple of months aren't that of a black color Rangeman, it is that of a deep see-through green case Rangeman. I was supposed to get an extra item as well, but it hasn't been shipped yet. This is one of my favorite watches, but try to not mess it up too much, so I wear it for more festive occasions. 

Here are some pics:


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Wearing this today:


 
 Nice, goes with the Simply Limeade you wore yesterday
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Oh man, I like that Rangeman more than the blue or black ones


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Nice, goes with the Simply Limeade you wore yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 That's a good one! haha
  
 I like the green ranger one too, and the exclusivity makes it that much more sweeter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Wore this today:


----------



## Zojokkeli

moedawg140 said:


> I received the Love The Sea And The Earth limited edition Rangeman a couple of months ago, and it was worth the effort - bought from Japanese website, shipped to Japanese forwarder, then shipped to my residence. The mono color pictures that I posted within the last couple of months aren't that of a black color Rangeman, it is that of a deep see-through green case Rangeman. I was supposed to get an extra item as well, but it hasn't been shipped yet. This is one of my favorite watches, but try to not mess it up too much, so I wear it for more festive occasions.
> 
> Here are some pics:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice!


----------



## NiHaoMike

I have a Galaxy Gear running null_23.


----------



## moedawg140

zojokkeli said:


> Nice!




Thanks!


----------



## moedawg140

Drip drop, the ice coffee slowly dropped:


----------



## RubenV

simon templar said:


> Just finished a CLA on this one.
> 
> 
> ....sT


 
  
 What does CLA stands for?


----------



## esteboune

According to a mutual acquaintance, google:
  
 Clean
 Lubricate
 Adjust
  
 ???


----------



## Podster

esteboune said:


> According to a mutual acquaintance, google:
> 
> Clean
> Lubricate
> ...


 

 What! You mean it's not "Call Lance Armstrong"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Keep coming back to my non round one


----------



## rasmushorn

Sorry. I know you have seen a LOT of these.... I just like it and had to share with someone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## AxelCloris

rasmushorn said:


> Sorry. I know you have seen a LOT of these.... I just like it and had to share with someone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thinking I may stop into a store to get one myself in the next day or two.
  
 Anyone wanna trade an Apple Watch for a GO SE?


----------



## moedawg140

rasmushorn said:


> Sorry. I know you have seen a LOT of these.... I just like it and had to share with someone.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Looks slick!


----------



## esteboune

This one is my favorite...
  

  

  
 It is my first mechanical watch!
  
 Given by my dad in 2007. Sent to Bienne (Omega repair center in Switzerland).
 She came back to me in a pristine condition!
  
 Obviously, my dad wanted to take it back.
  
 I changed the metal band for a black alligator with orange stitches, and it is always a great pleasure to wear it.
  
 She was my 1st, many followed, but she was my 1st!
  
 Which one was your most memorable watch?


----------



## Simon Templar

esteboune said:


> According to a mutual acquaintance, google:
> 
> Clean
> Lubricate
> Adjust


 
  
  
 Correct.
  
 Upon occasion, you might instead see CLR  (Clean Lubricate Regulate).  But 'CLR' having other popular connotations, the trade has gotten away from it in favour of CLA.
  
  
  
  
 ....sT


----------



## moedawg140

Lunch after a couple mile runs and yoga:


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Lunch after a couple mile runs and yoga:


 

 Nice White Knight but more importantly what is swimming in that gravy


----------



## Podster

esteboune said:


> This one is my favorite...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Absolutely stunning esteB, the first watch my father ever gave me was a Hamilton with small seconds on it. As an orphan two years after he gave it to me it was lost in the shuffle of my life and I have been watching it on eBay for some time now and contemplating but also hoping one in better condition would come up!
  
 Here she be:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Hamilton-Analog-Manual-Wind-Mens-Watch-w-Sub-Second-Hand/221872283527?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D33201%26meid%3D3acc4811b4d84a7da45687cec8b7e584%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D221858285486


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Nice White Knight but more importantly what is swimming in that gravy


 
  
 Thanks!  
  
 Chicken katsu, eggs and brown rice swimming in curry at a Japanese curry restaurant.  I had to eat it in the restaurant because the server said health regulations wouldn't let me take it to go.


----------



## OddE

esteboune said:


> Which one was your most memorable watch?


 
  
 -I'd probably have to say this Certina (Well, one like it - photo lifted off the web):


 My grandfather gave me one on a faux leather band when I was enrolled at school in 1985; I loved it to bits and still have it, though it now needs some TLC. I intend to pass it on to my son once he figures out how to look after things a little - will have my local watchmaker give it a CLA when that happens.


----------



## Szadzik

esteboune said:


> This one is my favorite...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Absolutely stunning. 
  
 What model is that?


----------



## Neccros

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Chicken katsu, eggs and brown rice swimming in curry at a Japanese curry restaurant.  I had to eat it in the restaurant because the server said health regulations wouldn't let me take it to go.


 
 Where is this place at????


----------



## moedawg140

neccros said:


> Where is this place at????


 

 You've got a PM, my friend.


----------



## esteboune

podster said:


> Absolutely stunning esteB, the first watch my father ever gave me was a Hamilton with small seconds on it. As an orphan two years after he gave it to me it was lost in the shuffle of my life and I have been watching it on eBay for some time now and contemplating but also hoping one in better condition would come up!
> 
> Here she be:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Hamilton-Analog-Manual-Wind-Mens-Watch-w-Sub-Second-Hand/221872283527?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D33201%26meid%3D3acc4811b4d84a7da45687cec8b7e584%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D221858285486


 
 Hi Podster,
  
 I really hope you will find it.
 I'm often amazed how much watches might be part of family life.
  
 if i find a beautiful Hamilton small second, i will update you!


----------



## esteboune

szadzik said:


> Absolutely stunning.
> 
> What model is that?


 
  
 Thanks!
  
 Omega Seamaster Chronostop 145.008


----------



## Neccros

Anyone a fan of the Nixon 51-30 series of watches?


----------



## Szadzik

esteboune said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Omega Seamaster Chronostop 145.008


 
  
 Thanks. Fortunately there is quite a lot of them for sale in great condition for a reasonable price


----------



## gelocks

neccros said:


> Anyone a fan of the Nixon 51-30 series of watches?


 
  
 Oversized fashion watch with quartz movement?! No!
 LOL
 .
 .
 .
 Just kidding, I actually like their looks but man, at $200+ I'm NOT a buyer. At less than $150, I could bite.


----------



## Neccros

gelocks said:


> Oversized fashion watch with quartz movement?! No!
> LOL
> .
> .
> ...


 
 I'm not much of a watch geek but I do have their tide watch and it has a swiss movement,   My friend has the chronograph with a japanese movement.... 
  
 Whats the difference beside geography??


----------



## moedawg140

Relaxing:


----------



## moedawg140

After weight room (pull-type exercises) and step/jump circuits:


----------



## moedawg140

Updating an iPhone 6 Plus:


----------



## moedawg140

It's the contents of the cake that counts:


----------



## ezekiel77

Orient Star Open Heart Modern. You can see the gears move through the opening. Very calming to me.


----------



## moedawg140

With the Supra x G-Shock collaborative shoes (the Bluetooth G-Shock is shown, not the Supra x G-Shock collaboration watch[es]):


----------



## Podster

Irie fellow Head-Fier's and watch enthusiast
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
 4 beauties Moe and I'm dyin' for a piece of that cake right now, Sugar Cookies Java in my cup to go with it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I too love the open heart on my Producer as well ezekiel seven seven


----------



## ezekiel77

podster said:


> I too love the open heart on my Producer as well ezekiel seven seven


 
  
 Good times
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I like G-Shock too but wouldn't know where to start.
 Actually I do. I call it the Casio Ultra Magnus G-Shock.  Definitely getting this first.


----------



## Neccros

Is it just me or are G-Shocks the Swatch Watch of the modern era???? LOL


----------



## OddE

neccros said:


> Is it just me or are G-Shocks the Swatch Watch of the modern era???? LOL


 
  
 -I don't know, to me the Swatches were always somewhat understated even with the splotches of colour - probably I got that impression as the case sizes were rather moderate, at least compared to today's offerings.
  
 The G-Shocks, on the other hand, subscribe more to a 'more is more' design philosophy - call it wrist maximalism if you like.
  
 Both ranges do have (at least!) one thing in common, though - sensibly priced, decent watches and collections large enough for anyone to find something they like.


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Irie fellow Head-Fier's and watch enthusiast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks Podster!  
  
 The cake was scrumptious - creme cheese based frosting - yum!
  
 Always liking the Rasta!
  


ezekiel77 said:


> Good times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 This is one that looks so nice that I don't really wear it all that much, but is still a little more special (not limited, but a little bit tougher to find) G-Shock.
  

  

  
 Another red white and darker blue G-Shock

  
 GD-X version (larger) of a red white and darker blue G-Shock


----------



## moedawg140

neccros said:


> Is it just me or are G-Shocks the Swatch Watch of the modern era???? LOL


 
  
 Not quite.  All G-Shocks are functional as they can take immense abuse and keep on ticking, and the ones that utilize Multi-Band 6 capabilities are the most accurate out of any timepiece, regardless of price, in the world.


----------



## Neccros

I just recall when Gshock watches were plain and nerdy people wore them.... now they have color and a cult following... LOL


----------



## moedawg140

neccros said:


> I just recall when Gshock watches were plain and nerdy people wore them.... now they have color and a cult following... LOL


 
  
 There are enough sub-brands and models of Casio and G-Shock watches (thousands) to suit just about every person.


----------



## PalJoey

moedawg140 said:


> Not quite.  All G-Shocks are functional as they can take immense abuse and keep on ticking, and the ones that utilize Multi-Band 6 capabilities are the most accurate out of any timepiece, regardless of price, in the world.


 
 I think the poster was referring to the variety and collectability aspect, as well as the allure of special editions.
  
 As watches, G-Shocks are of course very different to Swatches.


----------



## moedawg140

paljoey said:


> I think the poster was referring to the variety and collectability aspect, as well as the allure of special editions.
> 
> As watches, G-Shocks are of course very different to Swatches.


 
  
 Who knows exactly what he was thinking?  I took the LOL at the end of the OP not as an "allure of special editions".


----------



## Neccros

What I was "thinking" is when I was younger and G-Shock watches came out, they were black... that's it... boring old black, nothing special and now there are camouflage, colors, etc etc etc.. And obviously people collect them so these remind me of Swatches back in the day... those came in crazy colors, designs and people collected them...
  
 Make sense???  Sorry my brain doesn't always come across the same to everyone...


----------



## moedawg140

neccros said:


> What I was "thinking" is when I was younger and G-Shock watches came out, they were black... that's it... boring old black, nothing special and now there are camouflage, colors, etc etc etc.. And obviously people collect them so these remind me of Swatches back in the day... those came in crazy colors, designs and people collected them...
> 
> Make sense???  Sorry my brain doesn't always come across the same to everyone...


 
  
 Sounds good!  Most sold G-Shocks are still black and most of the top 10 most sold G-Shocks are of the black color variants, but there are more materials, colorways and various sensored G-Shocks to choose from as well.


----------



## woof37

moedawg140 said:


> There are enough sub-brands and models of Casio and G-Shock watches (thousands) to suit just about every person.


 
 I sure found one I liked.  I bought the USAF tiger striped one you have in your pictures just last night.  Needed a gym watch. Thanks!


----------



## moedawg140

woof37 said:


> I sure found one I liked.  I bought the USAF tiger striped one you have in your pictures just last night.  Needed a gym watch. Thanks!


 
  
 Congrats!  Are you talking about the zebra one? (I don't own any tiger striped G-Shocks)


----------



## woof37

moedawg140 said:


> Congrats!  Are you talking about the zebra one? (I don't own any tiger striped G-Shocks)


 
 Au contraire, mon frere...you do.  Colors and pattern are not 100% accurate, but this is basically the tiger stripe ABU pattern.  I retired from the USAF.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/70190/watches-another-passion-of-ours-it-seems-post-your-pics/10740#post_11962382


----------



## moedawg140

woof37 said:


> Au contraire, mon frere...you do.  Colors and pattern are not 100% accurate, but this is basically the tiger stripe ABU pattern.  I retired from the USAF.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/70190/watches-another-passion-of-ours-it-seems-post-your-pics/10740#post_11962382




Ah okay, cool. I'll take your word for it, since I'm not sure exactly what the USAF ABU pattern was without searching. I explained the features of the particular camouflage G-Shock as well on this thread if you haven't read it (yet). I may or may not have called it a tiger print in my main camouflage post (as I've been up for basically 2 days straight and am not the most coherent right this moment).


----------



## woof37

moedawg140 said:


> Ah okay, cool. I'll take your word for it, since I'm not sure exactly what the USAF ABU pattern was without searching. I explained the features of the particular camouflage G-Shock as well on this thread if you haven't read it (yet). I may or may not have called it a tiger print in my main camouflage post (as I've been up for basically 2 days straight and am not the most coherent right this moment).


 
  
 Ouch, whatever it is that's keeping you up, I hope it stops.  Forgive my laziness...which post?  I don't suppose I saw it.


----------



## moedawg140

woof37 said:


> Ouch, whatever it is that's keeping you up, I hope it stops.  Forgive my laziness...which post?  I don't suppose I saw it.




Ask me again in December. Going on three days without a good nights rest now. Regarding the post you can search the thread and input "camo" or "camoflauge" regarding posts from me, and you'll find it.


----------



## moedawg140

Wore the pink watch all day today, but right now I'm not wearing a watch. At least the HONEYMEE is super smooth and super rich tasting. Amazing. The 100% honeycomb chip flows some of the best tasting honey I've had (and I eat honey just about every day).


----------



## interpolate

I just bought a new watch which I'll add a picture for once I can get my Google Drive to  synchronise.
  
  
 It's a Tissot Steel Grey Anthracite Chronograph.
  
 I'll have a look on the website to find the same model.


----------



## interpolate

http://uk.tissotshop.com/mens/tissot-tradition-chronograph-4.html
  
 Took a while track down.


----------



## immtbiker

Tissot has such a diverse lineup. You can never stereotype their look, fer sher!


----------



## interpolate

The 10 Bar Water Resistance and Titanium bracelets started at £550 unfortunately .


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Wore the pink watch all day today, but right now I'm not wearing a watch. At least the HONEYMEE is super smooth and super rich tasting. Amazing. The 100% honeycomb chip flows some of the best tasting honey I've had (and I eat honey just about every day).



Can we say it's safe to say my buddy King Moe-Daddy has a massive sweet tooth Looks tasty as usual Maurice


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Can we say it's safe to say my buddy King Moe-Daddy has a massive sweet tooth Looks tasty as usual Maurice






Fo sho


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Can we say it's safe to say my buddy King Moe-Daddy has a massive sweet tooth Looks tasty as usual Maurice


 
  


wokei said:


> Fo sho


----------



## moedawg140

Speaking of sweets, I'm really liking this collaborative G-Shock that's being sold in November:


----------



## interpolate

So this cake-fi now?!


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Speaking of sweets, I'm really liking this collaborative G-Shock that's being sold in November:


 
 Argh, loving the Cupcake Crossbones
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Had a big meeting at work today and wore my crown jewel (I know but I'm on a beer budget guys)


----------



## interpolate

Very nice. You get quite a lot from Tissot in the way of accessories and literature I noticed.


----------



## interpolate

Mine would be Toffee Pudding for a sweet treat.


----------



## Podster

interpolate said:


> Very nice. You get quite a lot from Tissot in the way of accessories and literature I noticed.


 

 Box and books are probably worth more than my Timex
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I don't like too sweet, I like Devil's Food cake sprinkled with a little powdered sugar instead of frosting or something along the lines of a Almond Croissant
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lived in Germany for three years and absolutely loved hitting the bakeries first thing in the morning, Schnitzel/Brat trailer at lunch and a meat market on the way home
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Now I'm starving


----------



## bigfatpaulie

podster said:


> Box and books are probably worth more than my Timex
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You say stuff like that and I can't even think straight!


----------



## Podster

bigfatpaulie said:


> You say stuff like that and I can't even think straight!


 

 LOL, I've been dreaming all week of our local Harvest Fest here and my favorite neighborhood place will be serving street fare at it. Been saving myself to go into Oktoberfest Overload
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 From My Place:
  
 "Hey Everybody!
  
      We at The Pantry wanted to put the bug in your ear one more time about our 1st Birthday celebration for Pantry Crest in conjunction with Oktoberfest THIS Saturday! Harvestfest in Hillcrest will be rolling strong Saturday, so while you check out the shops and sights in Hillcrest, stop on in and enjoy a street-side grilled sausage or come on in the restaurant for a full meal. We will be serving up our rustic European fare from Noon-Midnight."
  





 
  
 Just in case that last shot was not big enough
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 //s3-media1.fl.yelpcdn.com/bphoto/8KVh9tpUBOwK1wPyFPdCxA/o.jpg


----------



## bigfatpaulie

That looks amazing!
  
 I spent some of my childhood in Vienna so I have an un-natural love for brats and schnitzel...  And bread... And mustard...  Oh my all the mustard....
  
 Funny story, when I met my wife she didn't know there was more than "Yellow".
  
 It looks delicious - plug an artery for me, buddy!


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Argh, loving the Cupcake Crossbones
> 
> Had a big meeting at work today and wore my crown jewel (I know but I'm on a beer budget guys):blink:




Snazzy Tissot!


----------



## moedawg140

Almost bought this today:


----------



## moedawg140

Most up-to-date version of the Gulfmaster:


----------



## lin0003

moedawg140 said:


> Most up-to-date version of the Gulfmaster:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice, this is my trusty G-Shock, had it for a little over a year and I love it. 
  

  
  Just picked up a Link Calibre 6 today


----------



## moedawg140

lin0003 said:


> Nice, this is my trusty G-Shock, had it for a little over a year and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up a Link Calibre 6 today


 

 Both watches are snazzy, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MrBucket

Felt like a little touch of gold today with the Apollo 11 45th anniversary.


----------



## OddE

mrbucket said:


> Felt like a little touch of gold today with the Apollo 11 45th anniversary.


 
  
 -Vee-eery nice. It never ceases to amaze me how many different looks there are to the Speedmaster - you'd imagine that they were all more or less the same, but still - such a small detail as a little gold or black markers instead of the regular white ones - completely different, yet unmistakably the same.


----------



## moedawg140

mrbucket said:


> Felt like a little touch of gold today with the Apollo 11 45th anniversary.




Very snazzy Omega!


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing the Men in Navy Rangeman today:


----------



## MrBucket

odde said:


> -Vee-eery nice. It never ceases to amaze me how many different looks there are to the Speedmaster - you'd imagine that they were all more or less the same, but still - such a small detail as a little gold or black markers instead of the regular white ones - completely different, yet unmistakably the same.


 
 Thanks.  Yeah its quite a varied and storied line of watches, which happens to be one of my favorites.  I've actually got 3 different Speedmasters, and they all have quite a different feel/look to them.  Got the obligatory sapphire sandwich on bracelet, a Dark Side of the Moon which I feel is the ultimate modern incarnation of the Speedmaster, and then this Apollo 11 45th Anniversary.  This one is titanium and 18k rose gold, which were picked out to match the colors of the lunar lander.  The dial is also titanium, but instead of the indicies being printed or applied, the dial has actually been etched away by a laser like a relief.  Its then PVD coated in this brown color that can change from almost a light milk chocolate color to nearly black depending on the light.  That effect along with the faceted rose gold indicies make the thing just look magical under the right light.


----------



## OddE

mrbucket said:


> Thanks.  Yeah its quite a varied and storied line of watches, which happens to be one of my favorites.  I've actually got 3 different Speedmasters, and they all have quite a different feel/look to them.  Got the obligatory sapphire sandwich on bracelet, a Dark Side of the Moon which I feel is the ultimate modern incarnation of the Speedmaster, and then this Apollo 11 45th Anniversary.


 
  
 -I've got two at present - a 3572.50 (close relative of your sapphire sandwich - they're identical except mine's got a hesalite crystal) and a 3570.40 (exotic/racing dial & hands, otherwise as stock a Speedmaster Pro as you get.)


----------



## MrBucket

odde said:


> -I've got two at present - a 3572.50 (close relative of your sapphire sandwich - they're identical except mine's got a hesalite crystal) and a 3570.40 (exotic/racing dial & hands, otherwise as stock a Speedmaster Pro as you get.)


 
 I believe its actually the 3570.50 which is the hesalite with cal 1861, while the 3572.50 is the sapphire sandwich with cal 1863.  My Apollo 11 is interesting in that while it has a solid caseback, they gave it a sapphire crystal.  I believe most if not all others (special editions might be the exception) with solid casebacks have the more traditional hesalite crystal.


----------



## OddE

mrbucket said:


> I believe its actually the 3570.50 which is the hesalite with cal 1861, while the 3572.50 is the sapphire sandwich with cal 1863.  My Apollo 11 is interesting in that while it has a solid caseback, they gave it a sapphire crystal.  I believe most if not all others (special editions might be the exception) with solid casebacks have the more traditional hesalite crystal.


 
  
 -Yup, the 3570.50 is the one with hesalite crystal and solid caseback; the 3572.50 was made for a few years ca. 2000 and sported a sapphire back and hesalite front (and c.1863, which is basically a nicely finished 1861 with the delrin brake replaced by a metal part for aesthetic reasons) - and 3753.50 is the sapphire sandwich w/sapphire front & back as the nickname implies and a c.1863 in the middle.)


----------



## interpolate

Kind of relevant. Sorry about the SQ.


----------



## MrBucket

odde said:


> -Yup, the 3570.50 is the one with hesalite crystal and solid caseback; the 3572.50 was made for a few years ca. 2000 and sported a sapphire back and hesalite front (and c.1863, which is basically a nicely finished 1861 with the delrin brake replaced by a metal part for aesthetic reasons) - and 3753.50 is the sapphire sandwich w/sapphire front & back as the nickname implies and a c.1863 in the middle.)


 
 Ah yeah mines the 3573.50, too many confusing numbers 
  
 The reference number for my Apollo 11 is something like 15 digits long at least, I've decided never to attempt to remember it


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Most up-to-date version of the Gulfmaster:


 

 In a word, Schweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 She's still mostly right BFP, except for a few browns most are still YELLA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Nice watches Lin0003, that Calibre with the small seconds is to die for
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I can't even post on the next page, can't keep up with the Omega Posse
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 By the way Mass Drop is running that sweet Seiko Cocktail again!!!!!! Those dirty rotten B^ztards
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL
  
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-cocktail-time-sarb065-watch?referer=PR3LLV&mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Audiophile%20A%20Product%20Announcement%202015-10-20&utm_term=Community%20-%20Audiophile%20-%20MAU%20%28Active%29


----------



## Podster

Casio Chocolate Mousse, gift from my Brother from another Mother
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Just used a picture from June


----------



## moedawg140

One of my Masters class yesterday met at a cafe. The Gelato was amazing:


----------



## lin0003

Pic of my Raymond Weil Freelancer watch


----------



## korotnam

mrbucket said:


> Felt like a little touch of gold today...


 
 That is one fiiiiiiine looking device. The gold looks fantastic.


----------



## Podster

lin0003 said:


> Pic of my Raymond Weil Freelancer watch


 

 Nice RW Lin, wore my first black dial watch this weekend myself


----------



## moedawg140

Lovely Tissot, Podster! Classy! Just hope you're not driving the diesel version...


----------



## Podster

No sir, I'm on my 4th GTi Bought the original Rabbit GTi, then a 1988 16v, then a 1995 followed by my current 2008. I am hoping and praying VW will bring the R4 Variant to our shores


----------



## Podster

Found my collage photo


----------



## Podster

My bad, sorry fellow horology fans I should post watches in here so like my budget sports car here's my budget analog Casio Ediface


----------



## Podster

As a tribute to my favorite harmonizers (CSN) I'm back on the Orient (via Marrakesh) Express this week
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 THX Moe Daddy, I hope I'm able to get the R4 Variant one day


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> As a tribute to my favorite harmonizers (CSN) I'm back on the Orient (via Marrakesh) Express this week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 No worries, my friend!
  
 Usually luxurious (and/or pretty sporty) cars lose their value pretty significantly over time (few years), so maybe a used R4 may be more attainable (regardless of one's purchasing ability).
  
 To keep the thread on track, I'm wearing the Men In Navy Rangeman today.


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> No worries, my friend!
> 
> Usually luxurious (and/or pretty sporty) cars lose their value pretty significantly over time (few years), so maybe a used R4 may be more attainable (regardless of one's purchasing ability).
> 
> To keep the thread on track, I'm wearing the Men In Navy Rangeman today.


 

 Ooh, I like the Rangeman but I think that Gulfmaster is my new favorite you've posted
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So my sweet tooth buddy this shot is just for you, German Chocolate for the Podsters 59th
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## moedawg140

Happy birthday, Podster! 

Nice, I bet it tasted yummy!


----------



## MrBucket

Tried on a limited edition (88 white gold and 88 yellow gold) Omega Railmaster XXL at the Spectre event at my Omega Boutique last night.  Really like it, but I can't see paying $25,000 for an Omega.  49.2mm 18k white gold case with manual wind movement, enamel dial with Breguet numerals and blued steel hands.  Movement isn't anything special either, modified ETA 6498-2.  I'd definitely want an in house movement at that price point.
  

  
 Made my Speedy Pro and DSOTM look tiny though


----------



## moedawg140

Classy and beautiful timepieces, MrBucket!


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Classy and beautiful timepieces, @MrBucket!


 
 Indeed and something along the lines of "Mmm Omega" or better yet the "Three Omega's"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All I know is I want to be Dusty Bottoms
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Although Ned Nederlander and Lucky Day are just as Regal


----------



## Eustachian

The Orient Bambino is very decent watch which is automatic at a cheap price.


----------



## MrBucket

moedawg140 said:


> Classy and beautiful timepieces, @MrBucket!


 
  
  


podster said:


> Indeed and something along the lines of "Mmm Omega" or better yet the "Three Omega's"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks, they even gave me a few Balvenie 14 Caribbean Cask, nice canapes, and free tickets for Spectre next Tuesday three days before it comes out just for showing up and looking at stuff.  Not too bad I'd say. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They did get me for a new strap for my DSOTM though


----------



## Podster

mrbucket said:


> Thanks, they even gave me a few Balvenie 14 Caribbean Cask, nice canapes, and free tickets for Spectre next Tuesday three days before it comes out just for showing up and looking at stuff.  Not too bad I'd say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice, I'd say you made out like a bandit


----------



## Mr Rick

My newest. A Christopher Ward C5 Malvern Slimline LE.


----------



## moedawg140

mr rick said:


> My newest. A Christopher Ward C5 Malvern Slimline LE.


 

 Gorgeous timepiece and welcome back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ​I know at _least _@Podster was really worried about you!


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Gorgeous timepiece and welcome back!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 THX Moe, glad to see you posting again Mr. Rick
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love that green dial on your new CW Slimline


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> THX Moe, glad to see you posting again Mr. Rick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lin0003

AP ROO Diver


----------



## moedawg140

Awe-inspiring timepiece, @lin0003!


----------



## lin0003

moedawg140 said:


> Awe-inspiring timepiece, @lin0003!


 
 Thanks, loving it


----------



## moedawg140

lin0003 said:


> Thanks, loving it


 
  
 I bet you are!  Industrial-looking yet modern to boot!


----------



## lin0003

moedawg140 said:


> I bet you are!  Industrial-looking yet modern to boot!


 
 Quite the decision between this and a Rolex Sea Dweller, but I didn't want to go too mainstream. Rolex seems too common nowadays...


----------



## moedawg140

lin0003 said:


> Quite the decision between this and a Rolex Sea Dweller, but I didn't want to go too mainstream.


 
  
 Well I can safely say that your choice is not mainstream at all!  Should be quite the conversation starter!


----------



## lin0003

moedawg140 said:


> Well I can safely say that your choice is not mainstream at all!  Should be quite the conversation starter!


 
 Yeah lol


----------



## esteboune

lin0003 said:


> AP ROO Diver


 

 lovely!
  
 congrats...
  
 (I went for the mainstream !)


----------



## lin0003

esteboune said:


> lovely!
> 
> congrats...
> 
> (I went for the mainstream !)


 
 Looks great, especially with that aftermarket strap.


----------



## RubenV

Awesome divers gentleman! The pics don't do the Sea Dweller justice, it is really something in real life. Also the AP is very pretty, I am so keen on the shape of the housing.


----------



## esteboune

rubenv said:


> Awesome divers gentleman! The pics don't do the Sea Dweller justice, it is really something in real life. Also the AP is very pretty, I am so keen on the shape of the housing.


 

 love divers!
  
 my favorite: POLM


----------



## lin0003

esteboune said:


> love divers!
> 
> my favorite: POLM


 
 Looks like an amazing watch


----------



## RubenV

esteboune said:


> love divers!
> 
> my favorite: POLM


 
  
 The Planet Ocean Liquid Metal( don't know if that is the LM in POLM?) is also a very nice looking diver. To add another one, the Panarai Submersible is also a nice diver.


----------



## immtbiker

mr rick said:


> My newest. A Christopher Ward C5 Malvern Slimline LE.


 

 Heeeeee'z ah-Li-hive!!!!!


----------



## andione1983

Don't get me started on my other hobbies too!!! Lol here is my tendence chrono I have a couple of others I'll post a pic later 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## andione1983

Sent from my LG-D802T using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxx134

Two of my favorites:



And:


----------



## moedawg140

Those are two elegant Citizen timepieces, Maxx134!


----------



## Maxx134

Thanks, I just scrolled back 20pages..
Its hard to stop looking!
So many nice pics.


This is my current fav:


----------



## Maxx134

That one is kind of beat up but I luv it.
Not expensive I know.

This one started me on that style, but I am blind to see all silver:


----------



## Podster

maxx134 said:


> Thanks, I just scrolled back 20pages..
> Its hard to stop looking!
> So many nice pics.
> 
> ...


 
 Nice Maxx, reminds me of my $99 Car & Driver special I happen to be wearing today


----------



## Maxx134

Haha! 
Nice.
I recently got into these older style using hands instead of all digital numbers..
I see more at a glance with these type..

Also like how the older style watches move the second hand more fluid than the battery operated ones..
Just have to remember to wind them..

I have same in leather band version:


But I find the band much too stiff, so I found the metal one used.


----------



## ezekiel77

Timex Indiglo Fly-Back Chronograph


----------



## moedawg140

Nice, ezekiel77, looks very methodical. The first thought when I saw your watch is that of protractors (I liked Geometry in high school).


----------



## Podster

_JAH RasTafari fellow watch enthusiast_


----------



## interpolate

A quick question about the water resistance of your timepieces. Mine are two at 10 ATM and 1 and 3ATM. Ironically the most expensive one is only 3 Bar and only Stainless Steel. Is WR important to you or is it just a gimmick to you?


----------



## Mr Rick

interpolate said:


> A quick question about the water resistance of your timepieces. Mine are two at 10 ATM and 1 and 3ATM. Ironically the most expensive one is only 3 Bar and only Stainless Steel. Is WR important to you or is it just a gimmick to you?


 
 WR is important.................if you plan to get your watch wet. 
  
 A dress watch will have a lower WR and a dive watch will have much higher WR. 
  
 Personally, I don't get any of my watches wet.


----------



## interpolate

Yeah that kind of makes sense. The Tissot is more dressy than for swimming with Free Willy.


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> _JAH RasTafari fellow watch enthusiast_


 

 Lovely Rasta! Maybe I will pick one up in Singapore if a shop has one available.


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:


----------



## AxelCloris

interpolate said:


> A quick question about the water resistance of your timepieces. Mine are two at 10 ATM and 1 and 3ATM. Ironically the most expensive one is only 3 Bar and only Stainless Steel. Is WR important to you or is it just a gimmick to you?


 
  
 I appreciate WR in case things happen, but it's certainly not a requirement. My Tissot is 200m, and if I accidentally fall (read: am pushed into) a pool/lake, then the watch will be fine. I have other watches that are 5-10 Bar.


----------



## OddE

interpolate said:


> A quick question about the water resistance of your timepieces. Mine are two at 10 ATM and 1 and 3ATM. Ironically the most expensive one is only 3 Bar and only Stainless Steel. Is WR important to you or is it just a gimmick to you?


 
  
 -To me, WR is very important - I tend to get wet quite a bit, hence it makes sense for my watches to be able to be drenched and still live to tell the tale, too. While I do not need, say, 600m or 1200m of WR, it does offer some comfort knowing that even if I don't replace any O-ring annually, my watch stands a good chance of surviving a swim or getting drenched in whatever my employer sees fit to drench me in - more often than not hydraulic fluid... :/
  
 Also, to some extent, WR goes hand-in-hand with ruggedness; say, a watch rated to 600m/2000ft by nature has to be quite robust.
  
 Ironically, as I am typing this, I am wearing my Speedmaster, which if memory serves is rated to 50m on a good day. Good thing I didn't get seriously wet today.


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Lovely Rasta! Maybe I will pick one up in Singapore if a shop has one available.


 

 Well I do get a lot of "Ooh, that's a neat looking watch"


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Well I do get a lot of "Ooh, that's a neat looking watch":wink_face:




I bet you do! 



Just purchased another G-Shock as a present to myself for turning in a huge assignment on Saturday. I've been looking for this one for about 4 months and was able to get it at my local Macy's. Still need to post the 2 that I purchased (same limited series line; one for my fiancée and one for myself) before posting the one I purchased tonight.


----------



## musikaladin

esteboune said:


> watch of the day:
> 
> 
> Breitling Navitimer Chronomatic


 
  
 ...here my Chronomatic...


----------



## ezekiel77

That looks amazing.


----------



## musikaladin

ezekiel77 said:


> That looks amazing.


 

 ...here some more pics, now with my wife's 1970s Rolex Cellini. Actually one of the few Rolex I really like... there were quite a number versions of this Cellini on the market with differently colored dials, but I only like this one, with the deep black dial... a super beauty...
  

  
 ...and sorry for putting the Breitling the wrong way round... I am so much used to have the crown on the right side (which in this case is the wrong side 
  

  
 -cheers-


----------



## moedawg140

Fantastic timepieces, @musikaladin!


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Fantastic timepieces, @musikaladin!


 

 I concur with Grand Master Moem two very sweet pieces musik
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Happy (Lucky) Friday the 13th gentlemen, captured this one straight up 8


----------



## moedawg140

That Tissot is on point (looks marvelous), Podster! Very classy. I bet the amp in the background sounds amazing as well!


----------



## moedawg140

Wearing this today:


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> That Tissot is on point (looks marvelous), @Podster! Very classy. I bet the amp in the background sounds amazing as well!


 

 So I see you are still sporting some Patriotic colors today Moe Daddy
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Yes, that Qinpu A3 is my desktop amp and drives Dayton B652's and a Sub 80
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like it and I have a very remote and almost bomb proof office at work so I get to let my hair hang down all the time and she's OK for a desktop rig. (wait a minute, I'm bald)


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> So I see you are still sporting some Patriotic colors today Moe Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Always rooting for USA (or any other country with these colors is applicable as well) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Regarding your Qinpu A3, Dayton B652 and Sub 80, that's pimp status right there, my friend!
  
And you are right, I will be a daddy...any day now (Due in a little over a week).


----------



## riposte

crosspost with watchuseek MM300 thread


----------



## moedawg140

Nice Seiko, riposte!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Did a little looking around today at the boutique in Paris...
  

  
 I think this is going to be expensive...
  
  
 On a more somber note, my wife and I arrived after the tragedy that occurred last night. Even though the city has increased police and military presence and despite what just happened, the vibrancy of this great city and its people continue to shine through. 

 My heart truly goes out to the good people of France.


----------



## Tony1110

Not really into watches, but stumbled across this thread and thought I'd share a picture of mine.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

I've been eyeing this watch for a while—just got a citizen Skyhawk. It's a very busy watch, but it has some excellent aviation features. I'm looking for something affordable and a bit more classy to wear sometimes as well.


----------



## alv4426

tony1110 said:


> Not really into watches, but stumbled across this thread and thought I'd share a picture of mine.


 
 I love the look of these field watches. I think my next watch is going to be a Hamilton... after I jump to the dark side and get a smart watch first.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Oct 7, 2020)

deleted


----------



## riposte

Is there anyone have suggestion for changing MM300 bracelet clasp with another one? (width at clasp 18mm)
 Because for my small wrist (every additional links removed), the clasp is too long and not comfortable


----------



## bigfatpaulie

riposte said:


> Is there anyone have suggestion for changing MM300 bracelet clasp with another one? (width at clasp 18mm)
> Because for my small wrist (every additional links removed), the clasp is too long and not comfortable


 
  
 Nice watch - big fan of the MM.
  
 You could get a super oyster which comes sans diver extension and the clasp should fit an 18mm bracelet just fine.  
  
 I hope this helps!


----------



## immtbiker

bigfatpaulie said:


> On a more somber note, my wife and I arrived after the tragedy that occurred last night. Even though the city has increased police and military presence and despite what just happened, the vibrancy of this great city and its people continue to shine through.
> 
> My heart truly goes out to the good people of France.


 
  
 Amazing timing.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

immtbiker said:


> Amazing timing.


 
  
 Unfortunately not...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 We flew in from Milan that morning and we weren't sure what the best thing to do was - re-route, etc.  In the end, going to Paris was no problem at all.


----------



## Tony1110

alv4426 said:


> I love the look of these field watches. I think my next watch is going to be a Hamilton... after I jump to the dark side and get a smart watch first.




They're nice. I got mine in 2012 while I was in the States. For the price you'd be hard pressed to do much better.


----------



## ezekiel77

Tissot PRS330, my crown jewel.


----------



## moedawg140

ezekiel77 said:


> Tissot PRS330, my crown jewel.




Very snazzy!


----------



## PalJoey

ezekiel77 said:


> Tissot PRS330, my crown jewel.


 
 I really like the look of that! Looks very cool, but is actually quite reasonably priced.


----------



## mgh98

I've lurked here for a couple years but have never noticed this thread! Here are my two favorite watches at the moment.
 It won't let me post the pic because my post count is nonexistent, so I'll just link it.
  
http://i.imgur.com/yX2uiDj.png


----------



## immtbiker

The *Tissot Expert Solar *was featured on Mission Impossible. 
  
 I was tempted to get this in the Spring, but there's something about it that's not tickling my fancy 100%. Something is off for me:
  
 http://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T-Touch-Expert-Rubber-T0914204705701/dp/B00Y1NW6OA/ref=cts_wa_3_mltfb_2602367011


----------



## interpolate

http://www.tagheuerconnected.com/product
  
 My god it's made of awesome.....
  
 Not really into smart watches although this will make most other smartwatches look they come from Toys R Us. Interchangeable  faces and looking expensive has to be a boon. Even though it's a rubber strap it still captures my attention.


----------



## gelocks

immtbiker said:


> The *Tissot Expert Solar *was featured on Mission Impossible.
> 
> I was tempted to get this in the Spring, but there's something about it that's not tickling my fancy 100%. Something is off for me:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T-Touch-Expert-Rubber-T0914204705701/dp/B00Y1NW6OA/ref=cts_wa_3_mltfb_2602367011


 
  
 Hands look super small to me and the numbers look kind of "squished"...


----------



## AxelCloris

interpolate said:


> http://www.tagheuerconnected.com/product
> 
> My god it's made of awesome.....
> 
> Not really into smart watches although this will make most other smartwatches look they come from Toys R Us. Interchangeable  faces and looking expensive has to be a boon. Even though it's a rubber strap it still captures my attention.


 
  
 It's the most attractive smartwatch I've seen but I have a Moto 360 and Android Wear doesn't play all that well with iOS. It depends on what kind of phone you use on a regular basis.


----------



## ezekiel77

paljoey said:


> I really like the look of that! Looks very cool, but is actually quite reasonably priced.


 
  
 Yup just a bit more than their regular chronos.


----------



## Podster

ezekiel77 said:


> Tissot PRS330, my crown jewel.


 

 Well Eze-K, can't argue with your taste sir. Not been able to take my Sweet "T" off for over two weeks now and I usually change out more often
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That 330 is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
@moedawg140 Guess I'm just going to have to go by Pimpin' Podster from now on Moe-Daddy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Love the Marinemaster riposte
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 BFP, love the attitude of those French peoples as I'm not sure if the Belgians are faring as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those a.Lange & Sohne's are sweeeeeeeeeeet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean it looks like what they are
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
@Tony1110 The Hamie Military are very nice, I too can get those at a nice price here Stateside. By the way what is the time and date in the UK right now?
  
 That Skyhawk is a nice watch cvb but a little too busy for my taste but still very nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 mgh98, you are out of my league but they are nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Well immt, you know I liked it when I caught that Tissot scene in the new impossible and glocks they can't be too small that case is 45mm. I was thinking they had the short fat thumb size with the hexagon hole as not to block out the digital numbers as they came around
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Interpol/Axel, I bought my Formula one right after the TAG/Heuer merge and sure wish I had a real Heuer. I also think Heuer would have never made a smart watch and TAG will do whatever not to let another watch maker get the jump on them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL
  
 Whew, been a way a while! Catching up is so hard to do


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Lol, yes, sir, that is indeed what they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 1815 Chronos in rose and white gold.


----------



## Podster

bigfatpaulie said:


> Lol, yes, sir, that is indeed what they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm not a big rose gold guy but for an 1815 I could make an exception if'in you know what I mean
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Like mgh's Roli just a wee bit out of my league or at least my wallet's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just going to have to keep loving me Le Locle for now


----------



## bigfatpaulie

mgh98 said:


> I've lurked here for a couple years but have never noticed this thread! Here are my two favorite watches at the moment.
> It won't let me post the pic because my post count is nonexistent, so I'll just link it.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/yX2uiDj.png


 
  

 Cool Muller and welcome to Head-fi!
  
 Too bad it doesn't have a salmon coloured dial HA!
  
 (oh, wait, wrong form, never mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## bigfatpaulie

podster said:


> I'm not a big rose gold guy but for an 1815 I could make an exception if'in you know what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have a Tissot PR50 Auto that I still love!  No shame in a Tissot my man!


----------



## mgh98

bigfatpaulie said:


> Cool Muller and welcome to Head-fi!


 
 Thanks!


----------



## immtbiker

interpolate said:


> http://www.tagheuerconnected.com/product


 
  
 Why oh why was this ever brought to my attention! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Damn you…Watch-Fi!


----------



## ezekiel77

podster said:


> Well Eze-K, can't argue with your taste sir. Not been able to take my Sweet "T" off for over two weeks now and I usually change out more often
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AxelCloris

immtbiker said:


> Why oh why was this ever brought to my attention!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm waiting for these to start getting reviews. I don't see myself ever buying the Connected, but I'll be damned if it isn't the prettiest smartwatch I've seen. Hopefully the build quality is up to snuff with Tag Heuer's usual quality.


----------



## interpolate

The connected watches are only available from Tag Heuer botiques. Meaning online or 3rd party shops won't have them as far as I am aware. There doesn't seem to be many stockists that I can find.


----------



## AxelCloris

interpolate said:


> The connected watches are only available from Tag Heuer botiques. Meaning online or 3rd party shops won't have them as far as I am aware. There doesn't seem to be many stockists that I can find.


 

 If I remember their announcement event correctly, I believe they said there would be somewhere around 12-16 locations across the US where you could buy them. You're absolutely right that there aren't that many places stocking this watch.


----------



## interpolate

2 places in the UK with Manchester being least South in location.


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> @moedawg140 Guess I'm just going to have to go by Pimpin' Podster from now on Moe-Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Now I actually am a Moe-Daddy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Looking forward to seeing your next _Pimpin_' G-Shock, Podster!


----------



## Podster

immtbiker said:


> Why oh why was this ever brought to my attention!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I love when this happens to others, makes me feel vindicated in my weakness
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Now I actually am a Moe-Daddy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Have a few on my Christmas wish list, Happy Thanksgiving Maurice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Mexican Punch in my cup from Mexico Chiquito, local place here)


----------



## Podster

axelcloris said:


> If I remember their announcement event correctly, I believe they said there would be somewhere around 12-16 locations across the US where you could buy them. You're absolutely right that there aren't that many places stocking this watch.


 

 Hey Axel, do you have a listing of who stateside carries them? I'm like 100% positive I saw this very same Hamilton in Danwerke's watch here in Little Rock a few weeks back. Might have to swing back by there and antagonize myself again here just before Christmas! LOL


----------



## AxelCloris

podster said:


> Hey Axel, do you have a listing of who stateside carries them? I'm like 100% positive I saw this very same Hamilton in Danwerke's watch here in Little Rock a few weeks back. Might have to swing back by there and antagonize myself again here just before Christmas! LOL


 

 They have a tool on the Connected's dedicated website for locating retailers.
  
 http://www.tagheuerconnected.com/product


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Have a few on my Christmas wish list, Happy Thanksgiving Maurice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You as well, my friend!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Perrier L'Orange Lemon Orange flavored sparkling water in my bottle)


----------



## kali77

I'm a vintage guy myself. Here are a few of mine:

Wakmann Valjoux 730
Angelus inhouse 217
Wakmann valjoux 72


----------



## bigfatpaulie

kali77 said:


> I'm a vintage guy myself. Here are a few of mine:
> 
> Wakmann Valjoux 730
> Angelus inhouse 217
> Wakmann valjoux 72


 
  
  
 Love 'em!!!


----------



## musikaladin

...here the latest addition to the collection:
 A. Lange & Söhne, clockwork, dial and hands transferred from a pocket-watch to a customized 14k solid gold case...
  




  


 - cheers -


----------



## kali77

Thanks Paulie.

Beautiful movement on that Lange.... Once all my mini humans are off to college I'll be treating myself to a perpetual Langematik or datograph


----------



## shane55

A couple of great posts and wonderful timepieces.
  
 Angelus!!
  
 Sweet.
  
  
  
 Quote:


kali77 said:


> I'm a vintage guy myself. Here are a few of mine:
> 
> Wakmann Valjoux 730
> Angelus inhouse 217
> Wakmann valjoux 72


 
  


musikaladin said:


> ...here the latest addition to the collection:
> A. Lange & Söhne, clockwork, dial and hands transferred from a pocket-watch to a customized 14k solid gold case...


----------



## moedawg140

Agree, beautiful timepieces!


----------



## lin0003

.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

musikaladin said:


> ...here the latest addition to the collection:
> A. Lange & Söhne, clockwork, dial and hands transferred from a pocket-watch to a customized 14k solid gold case...
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Fascinating.  Care to share some more information about the watch?  It is so rare to see a pre-1994 Lange.
  
 Interesting choice of 14kAu.


----------



## gelocks

bigfatpaulie said:


> Fascinating.  Care to share some more information about the watch?  It is so rare to see a pre-1994 Lange.
> 
> Interesting choice of 14kAu.




Would love to hear it as well!


----------



## musikaladin

bigfatpaulie said:


> Fascinating.  Care to share some more information about the watch?  It is so rare to see a pre-1994 Lange.
> 
> Interesting choice of 14kAu.


 
  
  


gelocks said:


> Would love to hear it as well!


 
  
 ...the clockwork is a pocket movement A. Lange & Söhne Glashütte B / Deutsche Uhrenfabrikation.
 It was manufactured in 1895. Gild Lever 3/4 Movement with monometallic solid gold screw-balance, blue Breguet hairspring. Breguet regulator for all wheels, rubies, hand-winding. ALS Movement escapemet parts solid red gold 18k.
 Customized (2015) case, diameter 45mm (without crown), 43g solid 14k - 0,585 gold, front and rear mineral glass and 22mm leather band.
 Dial original enamel black / blue 0-24hours, hands original Breguet blue steel hands.
  

  
 ...I also updated the pics with better quality pics in the original post...


----------



## shane55

musikaladin said:


> ...the clockwork is a pocket movement A. Lange & Söhne Glashütte B / Deutsche Uhrenfabrikation.
> It was manufactured in 1895. Gild Lever Movement with monometallic solid gold screw-balance, blue Breguet hairspring. Breguet regulator for all wheels, rubies, hand-winding. ALS Movement escapemet parts solid red gold 18k.
> Customized case, diameter 45mm (without crown), 43g solid 14k - 0,585 gold, front and rear mineral glass and 22mm leather band.
> Dial original enamel black / blue 0-24hours, hands original Breguet blue steel hands.
> ...


 
  
 Holy crap... stunning timepiece. Historic masterwork.


----------



## bazelio




----------



## Podster

bigfatpaulie said:


> Love 'em!!!


 
 Me too, that 217 is to die for
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Nice work on the A.Lange musika


----------



## esteboune

musikaladin said:


> ...the clockwork is a pocket movement A. Lange & Söhne Glashütte B / Deutsche Uhrenfabrikation.
> It was manufactured in 1895. Gild Lever 3/4 Movement with monometallic solid gold screw-balance, blue Breguet hairspring. Breguet regulator for all wheels, rubies, hand-winding. ALS Movement escapemet parts solid red gold 18k.
> Customized (2015) case, diameter 45mm (without crown), 43g solid 14k - 0,585 gold, front and rear mineral glass and 22mm leather band.
> Dial original enamel black / blue 0-24hours, hands original Breguet blue steel hands.
> ...


 

 wonderful


----------



## PalJoey

It is a beautiful thing, but also unique, and money can't buy that.


----------



## Wokei

Bye bye ...my 15 years Seiko Orange Monster ....:confused_face: sad


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Bye bye ...my 15 years Seiko Orange Monster ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Big Orange Sun Going Down


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Big Orange Sun Going Down




  
 Excellent choice ....yup ....pretty sad ...its me first Seiko


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Excellent choice ....yup ....pretty sad ...its me first Seiko


 
  
 What's up @Wokei!  Hope all is well, Master GIF!


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Excellent choice ....yup ....pretty sad ...its me first Seiko


 
 All just material stuff brother Wokei, times will change and you will find a new one


----------



## immtbiker

Wokei said:
			
		

> Bye bye ...my 15 years Seiko Orange Monster ....:confused_face: sad




I felt the same way when I let go of my R-10s due to a fiscal crunch. I will never really recover fully from that.


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Now I actually am a Moe-Daddy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Let's hope it's this one Moe-Daddy, I have it on my Christmas wish list


----------



## Aevum

Wrong thread.


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Let's hope it's this one Moe-Daddy, I have it on my Christmas wish list


 
  
 It took me a while to learn to like the series you referenced since the right side protrudes out more than most G-Shock models.  I've got the Gen 3 Bluetooth model of the same model build.  Funny because I'm wearing my Gen 2 Red-Orange Bluetooth G-Shock right now.  Anywhos, make sure to try it on first if you haven't to make sure it feels exemplary on your wrist.
  
  
 Just picked up my G from Macy's yesterday.  They had a sale, but you couldn't pick it up for a few weeks if you purchased it before the sale commenced (Dec. 2nd).  I really like this one, but want to first post the other two G's that I picked up a couple months ago.  I only want one more for the year (hopefully) - the G-Shock x Johnny Cupcakes limited edition model.


----------



## cel4145

In case you guys might be interested in, Deep Blue has some new Master 1000 automatic watch models on special, and has a BF/cyber week coupon code for forty percent off ("FORTY"). Got this for $160 shipped:


----------



## shane55

cel4145 said:


> In case you guys might be interested in, Deep Blue has some new Master 1000 automatic watch models on special, and has a BF/cyber week coupon code for forty percent off ("FORTY"). Got this for $160 shipped:


 
  THAT is one handsome watch!! Congrats!


----------



## cel4145

shane55 said:


> THAT is one handsome watch!! Congrats!




Thanks!

The picture doesn't do it justice like it should either. The hands and dial markers are supposed to be white. LOL


----------



## gelocks

I definitely like Deep Blue watches. Still have my Juggernaut. I actually wanted one of their "tritium" watches.
  
 The MASTER definitely looks excellent!
 And they are built like tanks!
 Enjoy!


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> It took me a while to learn to like the series you referenced since the right side protrudes out more than most G-Shock models.  I've got the Gen 3 Bluetooth model of the same model build.  Funny because I'm wearing my Gen 2 Red-Orange Bluetooth G-Shock right now.  Anywhos, make sure to try it on first if you haven't to make sure it feels exemplary on your wrist.
> 
> [rule]
> Just picked up my G from Macy's yesterday.  They had a sale, but you couldn't pick it up for a few weeks if you purchased it before the sale commenced (Dec. 2nd).  I really like this one, but want to first post the other two G's that I picked up a couple months ago.  I only want one more for the year (hopefully) - the G-Shock x Johnny Cupcakes limited edition model.




I Tried it on at Dillard's Department store locally and I like the protrusion not to mention the color I can't tell you how many people comment on the Rasta


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> I Tried it on at Dillard's Department store locally and I like the protrusion not to mention the color I can't tell you how many people comment on the Rasta


 
  
 Very nice!
  
 Here's a few new ones (your same style, but Bluetooth versions) that should be available in the States in the next month or two:
  
 http://products.g-shock.jp/watch_detail.php?m=GBA-400-4CJF&n=6646
  
 http://products.g-shock.jp/watch_detail.php?m=GBA-400-2CJF&n=6645
  
 http://products.g-shock.jp/watch_detail.php?m=GBA-400-7CJF&n=6647


----------



## moedawg140

Here's a couple that are available now:
  
 http://www.gshock.com/watches/Trending/GA400CS-7A
  
 http://www.gshock.com/watches/Trending/GA400CS-9A


----------



## roadcykler

moedawg140 said:


> Here's a couple that are available now:
> 
> http://www.gshock.com/watches/Trending/GA400CS-7A
> 
> http://www.gshock.com/watches/Trending/GA400CS-9A


 
  
 That second one would be good for University of Oregon fans.


----------



## moedawg140

roadcykler said:


> That second one would be good for University of Oregon fans.


 
  
 Yes, or the Green Bay Packers.  Casio has released non-official NFL-themed G-Shocks for the past 2 years, and the green and yellow one is based on the Green Bay Packer's colorway.  Other color G-Shocks in the series this year are the Minnesota Vikings, Denver Broncos and New Orleans Saints.  I purchased one last year that is redish and gold that's based on the San Francisco 49ers, but I called that one the Iron Man G-Shock.


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Here's a couple that are available now:
> 
> http://www.gshock.com/watches/Trending/GA400CS-7A
> 
> http://www.gshock.com/watches/Trending/GA400CS-9A


 

 Major digging the Patriotic one Moe, the GBP one is just too close to the Rasta
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So after three weeks I finally retired the Le Locle for a while and my hand Automatic-ally picked this up out of the box
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## moedawg140

Purchased these G-Shocks several months ago, as I wanted to get something for my wife's baby shower - I gave her the S-series Supra x G-Shock limited edition timepiece.  To match series, I purchased the GDX Supra x G-Shock limited edition timepiece.
  
_This is the shoe that the Supra x G-Shock is based off of_

  
  
  
  
  
 There is a ladies version as well, not pictured.
  
  
_S-series Supra x G-Shock_
  
  
  
  
  
  

  
_Both timepiece boxes_

  
_GDX Supra x G-Shock timepiece_


----------



## ezekiel77

The white/gold looks superbly classy, Moe. Love the strap details as well.


----------



## Podster

ezekiel77 said:


> The white/gold looks superbly classy, Moe. Love the strap details as well.


 
 Indeed, not your avera"G"e G-Shocks at all
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm really digging the recessed case backs
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Now you just need one of these and those shoes to complete the tri-fecta


----------



## moedawg140

Thanks @ezekiel77 and @Podster, appreciate the comments! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I really wish the S-series timepiece was made as a GDX version, as I like it more than my GDX Supra timepiece, especially since the gold accents with gold polka dots look really snazzy in person.


----------



## lin0003

My JLC came today  Perfect size for me, though I probably wouldn't go for anything larger than 44mm.


----------



## ezekiel77

lin0003 said:


> My JLC came today  Perfect size for me, though I probably wouldn't go for anything larger than 44mm.


 
  
 Looks amazing. Frankly I think 44mm is more than enough for everybody.


----------



## alv4426

Finally got a smart watch (the Jesus, I mean Apple Watch) I don't know how I'll go back to conventional now.


----------



## ezekiel77

alv4426 said:


> Finally got a smart watch (the Jesus, I mean Apple Watch) I don't know how I'll go back to conventional now.


 
  
 Eventually you will, because the battery isn't built to last, like a cellphone battery.
  
 But yeah, enjoy your new toy.


----------



## cel4145

ezekiel77 said:


> Looks amazing. Frankly I think 44mm is more than enough for everybody.




Not a fan of G Shocks, I guess?


----------



## ezekiel77

cel4145 said:


> Not a fan of G Shocks, I guess?


 
  
 Lol, they look nice but I haven't measured them.


----------



## shane55

lin0003 said:


> My JLC came today  Perfect size for me, though I probably wouldn't go for anything larger than 44mm.


 
  
 Stunning timepiece. Congrats!!


----------



## moedawg140

cel4145 said:


> Not a fan of G Shocks, I guess?




Haha. Only some G-Shocks are 44mm and over. The entire S-series and Baby G-Shocks are all less than 44mm.


----------



## moedawg140

Wore the Gen 2 G-Shock Bluetooth timepiece today:


----------



## wingtsun

Here's mine. Damasko DC66 on OEM bracelet. 
  

  
 My review is here if anyone is interested.


----------



## cel4145

ezekiel77 said:


> Lol, they look nice but I haven't measured them.




Many have BIG case size


----------



## cel4145

moedawg140 said:


> Haha. Only some G-Shocks are 44mm and over. The entire S-series and Baby G-Shocks are all less than 44mm.







moedawg140 said:


> Wore the Gen 2 G-Shock Bluetooth timepiece today:




But not that one, right?


----------



## moedawg140

cel4145 said:


> Many have BIG case size


 
  
 And many have a small case size.  At least a thousand or more are in the 30's mm range.


----------



## moedawg140

cel4145 said:


> But not that one, right?


 
  
 That's a GDX version - 10% larger than the regular GD 6900 smaller case size.  Take a look at my Hundreds G-Shock.  Really small case size.  With G-Shock, you can purchase a large case size, or take your pick from a multitude of much smaller case sizes.


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Wore the Gen 2 G-Shock Bluetooth timepiece today:


 
 Sweet, makes me want a big glass of OJ
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Me likes big cases fo me fat wrist
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wife's favorite color Moe-D


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Sweet, makes me want a big glass of OJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks, Pod-pimpin! I'll think of other snazzy nicknames for you as time goes on (hopefully you aren't offended by any of them).  If you don't like a particular one, just let me know.


----------



## cel4145

moedawg140 said:


> That's a GDX version - 10% larger than the regular GD 6900 smaller case size.  Take a look at my Hundreds G-Shock.  Really small case size.  With G-Shock, you can purchase a large case size, or take your pick from a multitude of much smaller case sizes.




I know there are some. Just bought my son a G2900F for Xmas, and I have a square.


----------



## moedawg140

cel4145 said:


> I know there are some. Just bought my son a G2900F for Xmas, and I have a square.


 

 Glad to know that you know instead of talking about G-Shocks as if all of them are large, including mine (GDX Bluetooth G-Shock). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And just so you know (if you didn't know before, you know now), the G2900F that you purchased for your son has a 45mm case diameter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Also, saying you have a square does not mean much at all because if the insinuation is that your square is small, there are small squares and large-sized squares that G-Shock offers as well.


----------



## shane55

wingtsun said:


> Here's mine. Damasko DC66 on OEM bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> My review is here if anyone is interested.


 
  
 Now THAT is one handsome timepiece.
 Congrats!


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 love the Orange G...


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> @moedawg140 love the Orange G...


 
  
 Thank you MASTER GIF, and very snazzy looking watch you have there, my friend!


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> Now THAT is one handsome timepiece.
> Congrats!


 
  
 It definitely is very beautiful.  I still can't stop thinking about your Omega though.


----------



## cel4145

moedawg140 said:


> Glad to know that you know instead of talking about G-Shocks as if all of them are large, including mine (GDX Bluetooth G-Shock).
> 
> 
> And just so you know (if you didn't know before, you know now), the G2900F that you purchased for your son has a 45mm case diameter.
> ...




Of course I know it's 45mm. I bought it because it's the smallest diameter case size in Casio's current US G Shock lineup. Although I'm wondering if you knew that since you claimed there are thousands of smaller G Shocks. And then there is only one "square" series in the current line up, the 5600. Maybe I should have said "THE" square so you weren't confused. Are we going to have to change your profile tag to Padawan and make me the new Master G? 

(And no. Baby Gs are Baby Gs. They are not G Shocks, if one is trying to be accurate. Quite clearly differentiated by the label on the watch itself  )


----------



## Podster

wingtsun said:


> Here's mine. Damasko DC66 on OEM bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> My review is here if anyone is interested.


 
 Purrrrrdy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What really sets that baby off for me is the OEM Satin finish on the case and bracelet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats


----------



## wingtsun

podster said:


> Purrrrrdy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Cheers Poster! It's called "iced steel" and is a process that renders it completely scratch proof. You can find these sometimes second hand, maybe 5-10 years old and they always look completely brand new. Incredible technology and combined with the Valjoux 7750 movement it's one of the all time toughest chronographs on the planet.


----------



## Podster

wingtsun said:


> Cheers Poster! It's called "iced steel" and is a process that renders it completely scratch proof. You can find these sometimes second hand, maybe 5-10 years old and they always look completely brand new. Incredible technology and combined with the Valjoux 7750 movement it's one of the all time toughest chronographs on the planet.


 

 Sweet, I like that every aspect of it looks precision
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know I said Satin finish but it really looks like what I've heard called Suede Matte before but the iced steel sounds like it looks, Bad Azz


----------



## wingtsun

podster said:


> Sweet, I like that every aspect of it looks precision
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 LOL! Here's a link to an explanation of the process:
  
 http://www.damasko.de/en/cases


----------



## Jack Vang

cel4145 said:


> Of course I know it's 45mm. I bought it because it's the smallest diameter case size in Casio's current US G Shock lineup. Although I'm wondering if you knew that since you claimed there are thousands of smaller G Shocks. And then there is only one "square" series in the current line up, the 5600. Maybe I should have said "THE" square so you weren't confused. Are we going to have to change your profile tag to Padawan and make me the new Master G?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
@moedawg140 Show em' why they call you grand master Moe "G", Maurice!


----------



## cel4145

wingtsun said:


> Cheers Poster! It's called "iced steel" and is a process that renders it completely scratch proof. You can find these sometimes second hand, maybe 5-10 years old and they always look completely brand new. Incredible technology and combined with the Valjoux 7750 movement it's one of the all time toughest chronographs on the planet. :blink:




That's nice to hear. I recently bought an inexpensive Casio Eco Drive, and I was disappointed to discover that the stainless must be as soft as butter. In one day, got more scratches on it than some of my Oneida flatware that is 20 years old (LOL). 

I wish there was more information like that given about stainless bracelet and case hardness. It's not all equal. I don't need a very expensive movement in a watch, but I would love it the darn thing doesn't scratch easy


----------



## moedawg140

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jack Vang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @moedawg140 Show em' why they call you grand master Moe "G", Maurice!


 
 ​   ​​  ​   ​  ​   ​  ​   ​  ​   ​  ​   ​  ​   ​  ​   ​  ​   ​  ​   ​​  ​   ​  ​   ​  ​    ​  ​   ​  ​   ​  ​     ​  ​   ​  ​   ​  ​   ​  ​   ​​  ​   ​  ​   ​​  ​   ​  ​   ​  ​   ​  ​   ​  ​   ​  ​    ​  ​   ​  ​     ​  ​     ​  ​   ​  ​   ​  ​   ​  
 ​ _Introducing one of the newest G-Shock to my collection, the Johnny Cupcakes and G-Shock limited edition collaboration.  Many thanks to my wife for purchasing the timepiece as a gift for me passing the competencies for my Masters._​   ​  ​   ​  ​   ​  ​   ​  ​   ​  ​ ​  ​   ​  ​ ​  ​ _Newest G-Shocks - Rose Gold Baby G for my daughter, Blue/Gray Baby G for my wife, G Steel for myself_​   ​  ​   ​  ​ _This was purchased before the newest timepieces, but I would like to end this post with the introduction of the alife x G-Shock limited edition collaboration._​   ​  ​ ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ ​


----------



## Wokei

Grand Master G.... Amazing collection.... The last one alife x befitting the " sifu " status.....


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Helluva SOTC!!!  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## AladdinSane

Thanks for sharing. Much enjoy them.


----------



## Wokei

Pushing the limit here... My clock radio doing double duty now... Tell the time and play music.... No dap ATM


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Oct 7, 2020)

deleted


----------



## bigx5murf

Orange monster with blue ar sapphire


----------



## Wokei

bigx5murf......aaahhhh.....good taste with the Monsters.....used to have both of what you have .....but had to let them go ....


----------



## shane55

Nice...
  
 Yeah, I gots me one of them too!
  
 Love it.


----------



## bigx5murf

Classic diver strap, nice.
  
 I'm thinking of picking up a 3rd gen. But the lack of a day window makes me feel like it's lost something. The new movement is supposed to be more accurate. But after being regulated I've been getting +/- 1 min/week on mine, which is enough for me.


----------



## Wokei

Monsters FTW...woot woot


----------



## immtbiker

If Casio ever runs out of GeeShok watches, then know who to call, in a clutch...


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Grand Master G.... Amazing collection.... The last one alife x befitting the " sifu " status.....


 


bigfatpaulie said:


> Helluva SOTC!!!  Thanks for sharing!!!


 


aladdinsane said:


> Thanks for sharing. Much enjoy them.


 
  
@Jack Vang
  
 Love you guys, appreciate the kind words, I am truly humbled.
  
  


cvbcbcmv said:


> I can't remember, but I don't believe I've shared this. Recently got this Hamilton jazzmaster viewmatic—it was my first automatic.


 
  
 Classy Hamilton!
  


bigx5murf said:


> Orange monster with blue ar sapphire


 
  
 Nice monsters and black G-Shock!
  


shane55 said:


> Nice...
> 
> Yeah, I gots me one of them too!
> 
> Love it.


 
  
 Your monster is nice as well!
  


immtbiker said:


> If Casio ever runs out of GeeShok watches, then know who to call, in a clutch...


 
  





  I've been to stores where they only have 10 or 20 available - I'm usually pretty sad when passing by. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Some workers at stores have me set their G-Shock timepieces and/or give them tutorials on their G-Shock products.
  

  
 You have a Merry Monaco Christmas as well.
  
  
*Happy Holidays, everyone!*​


----------



## wingtsun

cel4145 said:


> That's nice to hear. I recently bought an inexpensive Casio Eco Drive, and I was disappointed to discover that the stainless must be as soft as butter. In one day, got more scratches on it than some of my Oneida flatware that is 20 years old (LOL).
> 
> I wish there was more information like that given about stainless bracelet and case hardness. It's not all equal. I don't need a very expensive movement in a watch, but I would love it the darn thing doesn't scratch easy


 

 The 7750 movement is not a particularly expensive one but it's renowned for being tough, reliable and accurate. The iced steel is out of this world, though. I saw a pic of a Damasko that had been involved in a motorcycle accident and had been dragged 50 metres down the asphalt. There was seriously barely a mark on it. I don't baby mine and do plenty of outdoor activities and it looks as new as the day I got it. Not even a hairline scratch or mark, nothing.


----------



## cel4145

wingtsun said:


> The 7750 movement is not a particularly expensive one but it's renowned for being tough, reliable and accurate. The iced steel is out of this world, though. I saw a pic of a Damasko that had been involved in a motorcycle accident and had been dragged 50 metres down the asphalt. There was seriously barely a mark on it. I don't baby mine and do plenty of outdoor activities and it looks as new as the day I got it. Not even a hairline scratch or mark, nothing.




That's really impressive. 

Not knocking those who like to spend a lot on automatics (I have some), but I can be just as happy with a quartz. If a quartz movement fails in a watch, I can have it replaced for much less than a problematic automatic can be serviced, and I'm not excited just because a watch is automatic. So when a watch company creates a watch that has more value added that is not just a more expensive automatic movement, that's really attractive to me. Too bad more of them don't realize what some of us would like most are watches that have super scratch resistant cases. Guess I gotta wait for ceramics to take over for cases in the price range that I buy watches


----------



## bigx5murf

cel4145 said:


> That's really impressive.
> 
> Not knocking those who like to spend a lot on automatics (I have some), but I can be just as happy with a quartz. If a quartz movement fails in a watch, I can have it replaced for much less than a problematic automatic can be serviced, and I'm not excited just because a watch is automatic. So when a watch company creates a watch that has more value added that is not just a more expensive automatic movement, that's really attractive to me. Too bad more of them don't realize what some of us would like most are watches that have super scratch resistant cases. Guess I gotta wait for ceramics to take over for cases in the price range that I buy watches


 
 I used to feel the same about autos, likening it to obsolete tech that purists cling onto for sentimental reasons. Like manual transmission cars. When I first learned to drive a stick shift, just like when I first wore an automatic. My opinion changed, in time. Both are more involved, and as a result, the item becomes more than just a tool to you. You start to long for adventures with it, and since you're more aware of the item, you're more likely to recall memories. I find auto watches also give you this subconscious drive to not be still, and to stay busy.


----------



## OddE

cel4145 said:


> Too bad more of them don't realize what some of us would like most are watches that have super scratch resistant cases. Guess I gotta wait for ceramics to take over for cases in the price range that I buy watches




-Depending on the price range you're referring to, Sinn Uhren in Frankfurt may have something to pique your interest - they offer a surface treatment they call tegimenting which hardens case & bracelet, making it essentially scratch-proof unless you've made a habit of knocking your watch into diamonds all day. 

I had a Sinn UX for years - quartz, tegimented case, oil-filled (bright idea to make it impervious to any pressure, a pain to replace the battery) - loved it to bits, took it to work offshore and in shipyards all over the world, really gave it a beating - when I gave it to a good friend after seven years of use, it still looked brand spanking new.


----------



## moedawg140

There is a giveaway that Casio is graciously conducting, and I would like to share it to the readers of this thread!

Contest description below:

CONTEST RULES

As 2015 comes to a close, G-SHOCK will give its community a unique opportunity to ring in the new-year in style. G-SHOCK has brought back the "Countdown to New Year Giveaway, and is offering fans of both, G-SHOCK and S SERIES a chance to take home a much-coveted timepiece.

Between December 21 and December 31, fans can choose whether they want to enter to win a watch from the G-SHOCK Black collection or the S Series Cool white Collection.

Entrants will have the ability to enter up to 10 times per men/women's product to improve their chances to win, so return daily and good luck!!

There will be two winners in total: One winner will be selected at random to receive a G-SHOCK G-STEEL, timepiece and another will be selected to receive an S Series cool white Collection timepiece.

Here are the links to read description and enter:

http://www.gshock.com/index.php/sweepstakes/

http://www.gshock.com/index.php/sweepstakes/gshock-new-year

http://www.gshock.com/resource/html/gshock_new_years.html

Good luck to all entrants!


----------



## DrSheep

Done and thanks for the tip.


----------



## kizzard

Does anyone have any recommendations for small diameter automatics? I currently have a Seiko 5 which has a 37mm case which is about right for my wrist.


----------



## gelocks

kizzard said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for small diameter automatics? I currently have a Seiko 5 which has a 37mm case which is about right for my wrist.




You can look into some Nomos models. Pretty sure they have good looking 38mm cases. 

http://www.nomos-store.com/en/Watches/Model-series/Tangente/

You can also go into almost rip off mode with the Rodina Chinese version (it looks almost the same but different guts)

I personally like bigger watches but my smallest one I actually live. It's 40mm but looks small to my eyes.

http://www.ballwatch.com/global/en-GB/collections/fireman---26/racer---nm2088c-s2j-bkwh---501.html


----------



## cel4145

kizzard said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for small diameter automatics? I currently have a Seiko 5 which has a 37mm case which is about right for my wrist.




What style of watch are you looking for? Dressy? Dive watch? Military? Bauhaus? We need more info 

Also, what is your budget? 

I do think if you can go up to 38mm, you'll find plenty that can suit you. For example, Christopher Ward has some if you look around here:
http://www.christopherward.com/watches/view-all-watches.html


----------



## kizzard

gelocks said:


> You can look into some Nomos models. Pretty sure they have good looking 38mm cases.
> 
> http://www.nomos-store.com/en/Watches/Model-series/Tangente/
> 
> ...


 
  
  


cel4145 said:


> What style of watch are you looking for? Dressy? Dive watch? Military? Bauhaus? We need more info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you both for your suggestions! I like the look of Ball Watch's offerings. Nomos is too pricey for me.
  
 cel4145: I'm looking for casual/military-ish (not sure if there's a better word to describe it - I like my Seiko SNK809's design for example), for less than $1000 (I could maybe stretch to 1500).If you have any other suggestions, I would love to hear them.


----------



## cel4145

kizzard said:


> Thank you both for your suggestions! I like the look of Ball Watch's offerings. Nomos is too pricey for me.
> 
> cel4145: I'm looking for casual/military-ish (not sure if there's a better word to describe it - I like my Seiko SNK809's design for example), for less than $1000 (I could maybe stretch to 1500).If you have any other suggestions, I would love to hear them.




Some of Hamilton's automatics are 38mm. Here are a couple I know of

http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-aviation/H76565135.pid
http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-HML-H70455533-Khaki-Field-Black/dp/B000J179X6/

I think Victorinox may have some 38mm military watches. This was the only one I could quickly find: 
http://www.amazon.com/Victorinox-241518-Infantry-Display-Automatic/dp/B006MX051S
Look around, and you might find more.


----------



## kizzard

cel4145 said:


> Some of Hamilton's automatics are 38mm. Here are a couple I know of
> 
> http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-aviation/H76565135.pid
> http://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-HML-H70455533-Khaki-Field-Black/dp/B000J179X6/
> ...


 
 You're on the right track! I had been looking at Hamilton already. Nice watches but too similar to my Seiko to make me consider spending 8x the price. However I really like that Victorinox and I hadn't come across it before. That's definitely going down in the short list. Thank you cel


----------



## cel4145

kizzard said:


> You're on the right track! I had been looking at Hamilton already. Nice watches but too similar to my Seiko to make me consider spending 8x the price. However I really like that Victorinox and I hadn't come across it before. That's definitely going down in the short list. Thank you cel




Glad that helped 

Since you are looking for something a bit different than your Seiko, Christopher Ward's C8 Flyer looks pretty cool to me: http://www.christopherward.com/watches/aviation/c8-38-auto-skk.html. They also have a black case version: http://www.christopherward.com/watches/aviation/c8-38-auto-kvkt.html

I also think some of these Wilson watches look nice, but I don't know much about the company: http://www.wilsonwatchworks.com/Pages/AutomaticSport.aspx


----------



## cel4145

Oh, and forgot that Archimede has their pilot watch in both 39mm and 36mm

http://www.archimede-watches.com/watches/pilot/automatic-39.html
http://www.archimede-watches.com/watches/pilot/automatic-36.html


----------



## 441879

This thread made me laugh! I came to head-fi to escape watches.


----------



## 441879

wokei said:


> You can run but it will catch up ....muahahahahahahahaha




I sure hope I can. I know know more about watches than anyone who wasn't planning to design them could ever possibly need to know. I take pride in being knowledgeable, but this is not actually very useful knowledge.


----------



## Wokei

will f said:


> I sure hope I can. I know know more about watches than anyone who wasn't planning to design them could ever possibly need to know.* I take pride in being knowledgeable, but this is not actually very useful knowledge.*


 
  
 Bolded words - case in point "oxymoron"
  

  
 Well ....being the OCD me ..have two Citizen Godzey - one Titanium and Stainless Steel version ..muahahahaaa


----------



## 441879

wokei said:


> Well ....being the OCD me ..have two Citizen Godzey - one Titanium and Stainless Steel version ..muahahahaaa




Follow the link. After I posted this, I realized I'd forgotten a couple.

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f2/so-guess-what-2682010.html#post23512194


----------



## shane55

will f said:


> Follow the link. After I posted this, I realized I'd forgotten a couple.
> 
> http://forums.watchuseek.com/f2/so-guess-what-2682010.html#post23512194


 
  
 Nice collection!!
  
 Too many to discuss, but love the H20 Orca.

 Is the '50's Seamaster a bumper auto? It looks a bit like mine.
  
 Cheers


----------



## 441879

shane55 said:


> Nice collection!!
> 
> Too many to discuss, but love the H20 Orca.
> 
> ...




Good eyes. It's a late '50s Seamaster with the very highly regarded Omega 552. Not a bumper, though one of Omega's very best movement series.


----------



## shane55

will f said:


> Good eyes. It's a late '50s Seamaster with the very highly regarded Omega 552. Not a bumper, though one of Omega's very best movement series.


 
  
 Sweet.
  
 Pics of the movement if you have them, please.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

YEAAA I LOVE watches.I could fill a page or 2 with pics of past watches but I'll just post my current 3 Swiss Made Automatic Dive Watches...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Forgot to post Bullova Accutron Quartz & couldn't edit pics into my last post.


----------



## gelocks

Recently got this one...



Hopefully I'll take a decent picture later.

This is the new Lew & Huey Phantom (khaki dial, dlc, huge dome crystal)


----------



## 441879

Hey E8ArmyDiver,

I've seen you on WUS quite a bit


----------



## 441879

shane55 said:


> Sweet.
> 
> Pics of the movement if you have them, please.  :blink:




Traveling at the moment, but I'll see what I can do when I'm back home


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

will f said:


> Hey E8ArmyDiver,
> 
> I've seen you on WUS quite a bit


 
 Ha,yep busted,WUS,the Head-Fi of the watch world! Since downsizing I don't spend as much time there.


----------



## bazelio

Here's my dynamic duo.


----------



## roadcykler

Got my first G-Shock. Nothing fancy or as ostentatious as some, but it has the feature of being able to store info like license plate numbers, etc and I liked that. Probably small by today's crazy size standards but I prefer that too. It's a model 2548.


----------



## moedawg140

roadcykler said:


> Got my first G-Shock. Nothing fancy or as ostentatious as some, but it has the feature of being able to store info like license plate numbers, etc and I liked that. Probably small by today's crazy size standards but I prefer that too. It's a model 2548.




Nice G-Shock! I was so close to purchasing a model that looked liked yours but is a stainless steel MT-G model that I found at my local Target. 

Which G-Shock(s) would you consider "ostentatious"?


----------



## roadcykler

moedawg140 said:


> Nice G-Shock! I was so close to purchasing a model that looked liked yours but is a stainless steel MT-G model that I found at my local Target.
> 
> Which G-Shock(s) would you consider "ostentatious"?


 
 I don't know specific models, and let me say, each person's taste is quite subjective, but any of the really bright colors and really big watches are potentially ostentatious. A lot of watch makers these days make giant watches and I can't stand them at all. I'd rather wear a hot pink normal size watch than a normal color watch that is huge. An example:


----------



## moedawg140

roadcykler said:


> I don't know specific models, and let me say, each person's taste is quite subjective, but any of the really bright colors and really big watches are potentially ostentatious. A lot of watch makers these days make giant watches and I can't stand them at all. I'd rather wear a hot pink normal size watch than a normal color watch that is huge. An example:




Definitely every person's taste is different. Personally, I like the variety of G-Shocks, bright colors included. I feel everyone or most people have black or white G-Shocks/watches and even though I have a few of those too, I like being different from most people and purchase G-Shocks that may not be the run of the mill type of colors, usually types/editions that people may only see once in their lives when they meet/see me and the particular watch that I'm wearing in person. 

Happy New Year to you and everyone reading!


----------



## moedawg140

Wore my Japanese "Love The Sea And The Earth" limited edition Rangeman the other day:


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Wore my Japanese "Love The Sea And The Earth" limited edition Rangeman the other day:


 
  
 Beautiful .....another awesome piece....Daddy G should be the "marketing manager for G-Shock"
  
 Happy New Year everybody


----------



## cel4145

roadcykler said:


> I don't know specific models, and let me say, each person's taste is quite subjective, but any of the really bright colors and really big watches are potentially ostentatious. A lot of watch makers these days make giant watches and I can't stand them at all. I'd rather wear a hot pink normal size watch than a normal color watch that is huge. An example:




I think it depends on what brands you are looking at. Certainly, fashion watch brands like Fossil or Nixon tend toward very large case diameters. Of course the large majority of models in the Casio G-Shock series will be larger than the Casio you just bought. But look at Seiko or Citizen. A large majority of their watches have a smaller case size.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

This is the watch that horrid Invicta Canteen Diver was based on.Funny thing is the original is 36mm without crown cover!


----------



## HAWKEYE7

I will pick up/ collect watches as I come a crossed them.
  
 A Korean War vintage Benrus Army watch, a Caravelle automatic and a novelty Bullet watch I picked up at a garage sale.


----------



## HAWKEYE7

This is a gold plated Elgin pocket watch I was given by my Grandfather over 40 years ago. It runs Great and is a piece I break out for special occasions.
 The back is beautifully carved. This watch really makes for a great conversation piece.


----------



## shane55

hawkeye7 said:


> This is a gold plated Elgin pocket watch I was given by my Grandfather over 40 years ago. It runs Great and is a piece I break out for special occasions.
> The back is beautifully carved. This watch really makes for a great conversation piece.


 
  
  
 Holy crap!! Stunning.... very nice piece.


----------



## moedawg140

hawkeye7 said:


> This is a gold plated Elgin pocket watch I was given by my Grandfather over 40 years ago. It runs Great and is a piece I break out for special occasions.
> The back is beautifully carved. This watch really makes for a great conversation piece.




Definitely a conversation piece, I agree, congratulations, magnificent timepiece!


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Beautiful .....another awesome piece....Daddy G should be the "marketing manager for G-Shock"
> 
> Happy New Year everybody




Thanks Master GIF!

It would be nice to do some marketing work (I'd be using my business management marketing degree skills I'd suppose) - usually the people that get the most notoriety are those that post their G-Shocks on Instagram and hashtag each picture. I'm still reluctant to join Instagram (and Twitter, etcetera), so my chances without talking to the powers that be directly are slim to slimmer. If the job ever came about I would take it for sure, as long as I can take care of my other duties as well (baby, coaching, reviews, shows, and whatnot).


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks Master GIF!
> 
> It would be nice to do some marketing work (I'd be using my business management marketing degree skills I'd suppose) - usually the people that get the most notoriety are those that post their G-Shocks on Instagram and hashtag each picture. I'm still reluctant to join Instagram (and Twitter, etcetera), so my chances without talking to the powers that be directly are slim to slimmer. If the job ever came about I would take it for sure, as long as I can take care of my other duties as well (baby, coaching, reviews, shows, and whatnot).






Saw this at the shop yesterday ....Mudman GWG-1000.....wow


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Saw this at the shop yesterday ....Mudman GWG-1000.....wow




I've tried the Mudmaster on a little while ago, but is quite expensive, from $750 for the ones you showed and this one...



...to this one that is new and looks amazing in my opinion that is going for $800 (GWG1000GB-1A):



I really like this one as well, the $550 Gulfmaster Black and Gold version (GWN1000GB-1A):


----------



## HAWKEYE7

This was my everyday watch for may years, a Seiko Kinetic (automatic). I always liked how it looks. I now wear a Timex my sons bought for me on Christmas about 10 years ago.


----------



## moedawg140

hawkeye7 said:


> This was my everyday watch for may years, a Seiko Kinetic (automatic). I always liked how it looks. I now wear a Timex my sons bought for me on Christmas about 10 years ago.




Beautiful Seiko Kinetic!


----------



## sgl54

I've picked up a new daily wearer ( lately a 43mm Victorinox Dual Time), something of a counter point to the traditional "sub" with their very legible faces. It is a Tag Heuer Carrera with the calibre 6 movement (eta 9895-2).  As well as the 39mm "Flinque'" white face, blued hands. It's a simple clean face, sub dial and single date window. The textured dial is similar to the old Montbank ( Time Walker). Anyway simple clean lines, durable case and movement and although 39 (.5) mm reads and wears more like a 42mm or 43mm. Here it is.


----------



## PalJoey

sgl54 said:


> I've picked up a new daily wearer ( lately a 43mm Victorinox Dual Time), something of a counter point to the traditional "sub" with their very legible faces. It is a Tag Heuer Carrera with the calibre 6 movement (eta 9895-2).  As well as the 39mm "Flinque'" white face, blued hands. It's a simple clean face, sub dial and single date window. The textured dial is similar to the old Montbank ( Time Walker). Anyway simple clean lines, durable case and movement and although 39 (.5) mm reads and wears more like a 42mm or 43mm. Here it is.


 
 That's really nice - my kind of design!


----------



## sgl54

paljoey said:


> That's really nice - my kind of design!



Thank Joey.
It has that solid ( or I think anyway) simple elegant look. With the dark blue hands ( heat treated blueing) and ridged lugs it has just enough to stand out with out being flashy.
Thanks again.


----------



## cel4145

Just got my new Bulova Accu Swiss Telc Blue 63B185



Been looking for a blue dial watch for awhile now. A bit more than I wanted to spend, but couldn't resist the deal of 75% off.


----------



## sgl54

cel4145 said:


> Just got my new Bulova Accu Swiss Telc Blue 63B185
> 
> 
> 
> Been looking for a blue dial watch for awhile now. A bit more than I wanted to spend, but couldn't resist the deal of 75% off.



Very nice that 60's cushion look is definately classic. Probably even has the eta 2824-2 ( classic work horse movement ) or the 2836 movement. You just can't kill either of em. Very nice and the blue is striking excellent choice.


----------



## cel4145

sgl54 said:


> Very nice that 60's cushion look is definately classic. Probably even has the eta 2824-2 ( classic work horse movement ) or the 2836 movement. You just can't kill either of em. Very nice and the blue is striking excellent choice.




It's good to see Bulova drawing some on their classic designs for new models. I think it's one of the things that will keep them relevant with so many micro brands springing up to compete with.


----------



## sgl54

cel4145 said:


> It's good to see Bulova drawing some on their classic designs for new models. I think it's one of the things that will keep them relevant with so many micro brands springing up to compete with.



Definately, not only have those micro brands fractionalized a class or model class they have chosen but some what have taken some of the depth and breadth out of the traditional offerings. Bulova has over the years offered a nice solid cross section of well made swiss watches. It's nice to see them coming back around. Sometimes it's just nice to have something that is not on every other wrist out there and that isn't a " fashion " watch. I will say I did buy a Bulova " Accutron " a couple of years back. tuning fork hands, logo and all. But it is powered by an eta 2824-2, can't figure the marketing disconnect but it's a nice simple 40mm wearer that can be serviced anywhere.


----------



## cel4145

sgl54 said:


> Definately, not only have those micro brands fractionalized a class or model class they have chosen but some what have taken some of the depth and breadth out of the traditional offerings. Bulova has over the years offered a nice solid cross section of well made swiss watches. It's nice to see them coming back around. Sometimes it's just nice to have something that is not on every other wrist out there and that isn't a " fashion " watch. I will say I did buy a Bulova " Accutron " a couple of years back. tuning fork hands, logo and all. But it is powered by an eta 2824-2, can't figure the marketing disconnect but it's a nice simple 40mm wearer that can be serviced anywhere.




Even some of the new Accutron IIs are very interesting. I have the 96B213 Surveyor, which has the Precisionist quartz movement with the sweeping second hand that is smoother than in the Accu Swiss. Very comfortable, stylish watch that, like you say, is not a fashion watch. Good value for the money for the price I paid:


(photo from A Blog to Watch)

But of course. It has four tuning forks. One on the 12 o'clock position, the second hand, the case back, and on the crown. I think they over do that a little. (lol)


----------



## bigx5murf

Speaking of the precisionist. I haven't had a chance to check one out in person. Some people are telling me it's a perfectly smooth sweep like the Seiko spring drive. Others are telling me it's just higher, but still distinct beats. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## cel4145

bigx5murf said:


> Speaking of the precisionist. I haven't had a chance to check one out in person. Some people are telling me it's a perfectly smooth sweep like the Seiko spring drive. Others are telling me it's just higher, but still distinct beats. Anyone know for sure?




It's definitely distinct beats. It's quartz. But so many beats per second that it's very smooth looking. There are many videos on YouTube showing just the dial with the second hand moving. For example, 

[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTI1qGxuvrU[/VIDEO]


----------



## riposte

bigx5murf said:


> Speaking of the precisionist. I haven't had a chance to check one out in person. Some people are telling me it's a perfectly smooth sweep like the Seiko spring drive. Others are telling me it's just higher, but still distinct beats. Anyone know for sure?


 
 Comparison with Grand Seiko automatic
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7ZmyWO-QU8


----------



## bigx5murf

Thanks for the confirmation guys. I've checked youtube videos before, but was afraid what I was seeing might've just been jitter from the recording equipment. Seems like they're close enough for that to be an issue.


----------



## cel4145

bigx5murf said:


> Thanks for the confirmation guys. I've checked youtube videos before, but was afraid what I was seeing might've just been jitter from the recording equipment. Seems like they're close enough for that to be an issue.




Well, and when the watch is on your arm and you look down on it, as opposed to 1 inch from your eyeball like it would have to be to see as closely as in that YouTube video I posted, it looks smoother.


----------



## sgl54

All in in all a great looking watch. Honestly the motion has that subtly hypnotic movement that draws the eye. Supposed to be an excellent movement. I keep shifting back to the more traditional mechanical's for daily wearers just cause I can have them serviced locally and affordable, something that took me longer to adopt than I'd care to mention (routine service) . Plus and it's a big plus, I can be and I am hard on my daily's.


----------



## cel4145

You are right. I'm a little concerned about long term reliability of the Precisionist movement since (a) it's very new and (b) it's a suped up quartz movement running a lot faster in beats per minute--a race car engine quartz. With a standard quartz with a popular Japanese or Swiss movement, if the movement fails, cost to replace is typically not much more than service on an automatic watch. So no problems there. But I'm sure the Precisionist would have to be sent back to Bulova for servicing. Likely very expensive.


----------



## sgl54

cel4145 said:


> You are right. I'm a little concerned about long term reliability of the Precisionist movement since (a) it's very new and (b) it's a suped up quartz movement running a lot faster in beats per minute--a race car engine quartz. With a standard quartz with a popular Japanese or Swiss movement, if the movement fails, cost to replace is typically not much more than service on an automatic watch. So no problems there. But I'm sure the Precisionist would have to be sent back to Bulova for servicing. Likely very expensive.


 
 You're right to think long term reliability although I'd think it would be just fine for  normal wear, probably excellent. It's hard to resist some of those "techno wonder" movements. Like the precisionist, Tags V4 (pulley, counter weight movement) , Seiko Alpinest prospex ...movement and on and on. Although way back when I hadn't thought about service costs, service availability and turn around. I have over time ended up finding a need for it. Either there so durable and even though affordable at a one point truly not toss away's. So I'm some how come back to ( stayed with) movements that can be serviced locally and normally very quickly and did I mention cheaply? Which keeps bringing back to the (ETA's) 2824, 2836, 2895 and 7750. My first endeavor into a solid "bombproof" watch was my Rolex non date 5513 submariner. Since I've owned it it's been serviced by Rolex twice ( for other than cleaning, timing) each time it cost more than I paid for the watch. Sure less then current price but more than my initial cost. Who knew it was " supposed to be "bombproof" but well wasn't.


----------



## BWAS1000

I wear a Motorola Moto 360, was never a watch person to be honest, and this has jump-started another hobby. Would love an LG Watch Urbane and a Fossil Q Grant.


----------



## sgl54

bwas1000 said:


> I wear a Motorola Moto 360, was never a watch person to be honest, and this has jump-started another hobby. Would love an LG Watch Urbane and a Fossil Q Grant.



I know what you mean, it's a transition to go from not wearing to wearing. I came at it sideways. Many years ago I was given my first watch, a solid ( looked giant 40mm) stainless Seiko automatic Chronograph. She was my first girlfriend ( love of my life ) her father gave it to me. But it set the tone. Fortunately neither of those initial fasinations ever altered. Plus it really does work to keep me on time and is less intrusive than a cell phone and as you say it's another hobby and mkst hobnies are jhst plain fun.


----------



## BWAS1000

sgl54 said:


> I know what you mean, it's a transition to go from not wearing to wearing. I came at it sideways. Many years ago I was given my first watch, a solid ( looked giant 40mm) stainless Seiko automatic Chronograph. She was my first girlfriend ( love of my life ) her father gave it to me. But it set the tone. Fortunately neither of those initial fasinations ever altered. Plus it really does work to keep me on time and is less intrusive than a cell phone and as you say it's another hobby and mkst hobnies are jhst plain fun.




Yeah, its kinda tough too, because I've seen so many watches that look wonderful, but I know it would be hard to miss the extra functionality of Android wear. And Right now I don't have much reason to start with watches. I might start anyway, lol.


----------



## cel4145

sgl54 said:


> You're right to think long term reliability although I'd think it would be just fine for  normal wear, probably excellent. It's hard to resist some of those "techno wonder" movements. Like the precisionist, Tags V4 (pulley, counter weight movement) , Seiko Alpinest prospex ...movement and on and on. Although way back when I hadn't thought about service costs, service availability and turn around. I have over time ended up finding a need for it. Either there so durable and even though affordable at a one point truly not toss away's. So I'm some how come back to ( stayed with) movements that can be serviced locally and normally very quickly and did I mention cheaply? Which keeps bringing back to the (ETA's) 2824, 2836, 2895 and 7750. My first endeavor into a solid "bombproof" watch was my Rolex non date 5513 submariner. Since I've owned it it's been serviced by Rolex twice ( for other than cleaning, timing) each time it cost more than I paid for the watch. Sure less then current price but more than my initial cost. Who knew it was " supposed to be "bombproof" but well wasn't.




You know, with many of the micro brands moving to the Miyota 9015 and Seiko NH35 in the under <$1000 price range (especially since ETA won't be supplying that market any more), I wonder if we aren't going towards disposable movements. Don't have them serviced, and then just replace them when they die--it'll be cheaper. Bet there are some Rolex users who wish they could have one of those babies popped in and avoid the maintenance costs


----------



## sgl54

cel4145 said:


> You know, with many of the micro brands moving to the Miyota 9015 and Seiko NH35 in the under <$1000 price range (especially since ETA won't be supplying that market any more), I wonder if we aren't going towards disposable movements. Don't have them serviced, and then just replace them when they die--it'll be cheaper. Bet there are some Rolex users who wish they could have one of those babies popped in and avoid the maintenance costs



The Myota and NH35 are excelent movements cheap and durable. It is a shame about eta but those movement adapt so well to complications ( sub sec, pwr reserve etc ) timming enhancement and are durable. I really am uncomfortable with the idea of throw away watches and movements it feels so " Timex " not that I don't have one of those as well. You're right about the Rolex user wish the had eta's in some of them. At one point I bought a Sandoz ( Swiss made version, when my Rolex went in for it's first repair ) pretty much identical to my Rolex 5513 except with the eta 2824-2 in it. And other than service, new seals it's been mkre nomb proof than the Rolex amd probably have all costs over the years about $800.00 ( less than one service on the Rolex) usd and it still works just fine. That said I'd still like some of those strange techno movements and a high end Grand Seiko or Alpinest.


----------



## 441879

cel4145 said:


> You know, with many of the micro brands moving to the Miyota 9015 and Seiko NH35 in the under <$1000 price range (especially since ETA won't be supplying that market any more), I wonder if we aren't going towards disposable movements. Don't have them serviced, and then just replace them when they die--it'll be cheaper. Bet there are some Rolex users who wish they could have one of those babies popped in and avoid the maintenance costs




Nobody who buys a Rolex is seriously concerned about the cost of ownership. Or if they are, they're buying the wrong watch. Nothing against Rolexes, but they aren't cheap to own unless you're comparing to Patek Philipe, Audemar Piguet or other top brands.


----------



## sgl54

will f said:


> Nobody who buys a Rolex is seriously concerned about the cost of ownership. Or if they are, they're buying the wrong watch. Nothing against Rolexes, but they aren't cheap to own unless you're comparing to Patek Philipe, Audemar Piguet or other top brands.



I don't know about that, when you are just starting out you don't really think about service needs in the years going forward. Pretty much just the initial cost of the watch, The non date sub was fine pretty much as durable as most thjngs out there. But at about the 5 year mark I unloaded hard, racing 2 day qualifier ( Enduro off road motorcycle competion ) damaged stem and tube, cost almost 1.5 time the initial cost of the watch and several months. But at that point I was pretty attached to the watch. But bottom line I paid the fees, so not the wrong watch just a watch, like any other just an absurd price to service. I also had a big date dual time Ulysis Nardin ( which jndeed was nicer ) which was a bad to have serviced as well. In contrast the ETA based watches ( Oris, Tag, Boluva, Ollech and Wass etc ) we're comparativly cheap to service and maintain. And honestly every bit as nice.


----------



## cel4145

will f said:


> Nobody who buys a Rolex is seriously concerned about the cost of ownership. Or if they are, they're buying the wrong watch. Nothing against Rolexes, but they aren't cheap to own unless you're comparing to Patek Philipe, Audemar Piguet or other top brands.




While I don't doubt that's true for part of the market, look at the hi-fi audio market. I'm sure there are lots of people on this website who own $5K to $10K setups for whom it is not easy disposable income, and for whom high cost of long term ownership of the equipment on the order of a Rolex would be a problem. 

Same is true for watches. There are many serious enthusiasts who would save for a Rolex because it's an iconic brand with the idea they are buying a heirloom quality piece for whom the service costs would be a major problem. For example, a Rolex sub is a classic to own if you are dive watch collector.


----------



## Podster

I'm enjoying the education and thoughts on the new (possible) disposable movements and all but this page is missing pictures so I'll post my new Christmas present from a Bud and it may very well be a disposable movement/watch but I think it looks great and I appreciate him even thinking of me. Came with SS band and two NATO's black and army green which I like
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thought I was getting a new G-Shock but ended up getting this analog version from Casio
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really like the look of it and it's sure no Rolli but I could not afford the service/repairs on one if I had it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Happy New Year fellow watch enthusiast and may all your movements be smooth
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wait, that came out all wrong


----------



## sgl54

podster said:


> I'm enjoying the education and thoughts on the new (possible) disposable movements and all but this page is missing pictures so I'll post my new Christmas present from a Bud and it may very well be a disposable movement/watch but I think it looks great and I appreciate him even thinking of me. Came with SS band and two NATO's black and army green which I like Thought I was getting a new G-Shock but ended up getting this analog version from Casio:wink_face: I really like the look of it and it's sure no Rolli but I could not afford the service/repairs on one if I had it Happy New Year fellow watch enthusiast and may all your movements be smooth:eek: Wait, that came out all wrong:blink:



Very nice, iconic Omega look. Some times it's hard to resist those " fashion" throw aways. They're classic for a reason. As with podster, it's more about where the watch came from, how it came to me than anything. I'm not sure I have anything left ( maybe one or two, need a beater sometimes ) in my small collection that doesn't have a strong value "added" component to it.


----------



## moedawg140

Gorgeous Casio Edifice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Happy New Year guys ....
> 
> @Podster ....sexy wrist you got there ...lol


 
  
 Happy New Year to you as well!


----------



## 441879

I've found Rolex buyers fall into generally 3 categories: 
(1)The enthousiast who loves watches. they've wanted a Rollie for years and eventually pile up enough money to buy one (that would be me). They know what it's going to cost to buy and they know that service is going to hurt. They do it anyway. They're going to wear it and live with the 5-10 year service interval (or more frequently if they're into enduro racing).
(2) The collector who buys not so much as a daily wearer but as part of a carefully maintained collection. They don't actually wear it very much so service costs may not be that significant.
(3) The guy who wants a top quality every day watch but doesn't know much about Rolex other than their reputation. They treat their Submarinner or Datejust like a Gshock. Those are the guys buying the wrong watch, if only because they don't realize a Rolex, while being probably the toughest mechanical movement available, is still much more fragile than a Gshock.



sgl54 said:


> I don't know about that, when you are just starting out you don't really think about service needs in the years going forward. Pretty much just the initial cost of the watch, The non date sub was fine pretty much as durable as most thjngs out there. But at about the 5 year mark I unloaded hard, racing 2 day qualifier ( Enduro off road motorcycle competion ) damaged stem and tube, cost almost 1.5 time the initial cost of the watch and several months. But at that point I was pretty attached to the watch. But bottom line I paid the fees, so not the wrong watch just a watch, like any other just an absurd price to service. I also had a big date dual time Ulysis Nardin ( which jndeed was nicer ) which was a bad to have serviced as well. In contrast the ETA based watches ( Oris, Tag, Boluva, Ollech and Wass etc ) we're comparativly cheap to service and maintain. And honestly every bit as nice.







cel4145 said:


> While I don't doubt that's true for part of the market, look at the hi-fi audio market. I'm sure there are lots of people on this website who own $5K to $10K setups for whom it is not easy disposable income, and for whom high cost of long term ownership of the equipment on the order of a Rolex would be a problem.
> 
> Same is true for watches. There are many serious enthusiasts who would save for a Rolex because it's an iconic brand with the idea they are buying a heirloom quality piece for whom the service costs would be a major problem. For example, a Rolex sub is a classic to own if you are dive watch collector.


----------



## sgl54

will f said:


> I've found Rolex buyers fall into generally 3 categories:
> (1)The enthousiast who loves watches. they've wanted a Rollie for years and eventually pile up enough money to buy one (that would be me). They know what it's going to cost to buy and they know that service is going to hurt. They do it anyway. They're going to wear it and live with the 5-10 year service interval (or more frequently if they're into enduro racing).
> (2) The collector who buys not so much as a daily wearer but as part of a carefully maintained collection. They don't actually wear it very much so service costs may not be that significant.
> (3) The guy who wants a top quality every day watch but doesn't know much about Rolex other than their reputation. They treat their Submarinner or Datejust like a Gshock. Those are the guys buying the wrong watch, if only because they don't realize a Rolex, while being probably the toughest mechanical movement available, is still much more fragile than a Gshock.



I can see most of those comments as valid. But the that entry level Rolex ( non date ) sub was the Gshock of it's time ( as Gshock wasn't around yet ). Well made and as durable as anything at the time. Yes it was a bit more than the other brands available. That said it was meant to be worn and used in challenging conditions. And while I like the look, it's clean it's not quite the same look as the GMT, Datejust or the Daytona. I certainly can understand the saving up for an iconic heratige watch, my Ulysis Nardin fit that catagory, rather than what I call daily wearers. I know for some folks it's easy to put away and wear only once in awhile, like a nice cars that spends most it's life in the garage. I probably just have more of a need then some to take them out and use them all said in done I'm content as a daily wearer. Someday I will have a magic watch.


----------



## sgl54

Picked up a Citizens watch today. I have never owned a Citizens  before. Consequently don't know much about the Eco Drive. I have always liked their 48 mm Promaster diver.This particular watch the " Shadow Hawk " Eco-Drive Chronograph  has that nice 70's, 80's Chronograph look. It's easily readable 43 mm solid stainless with stainless band. It was hard to resist as it was on sale and very affordable.


----------



## Wokei

Great looking watch sgl54



This is me Citizen Sailhawk


----------



## HAWKEYE7

wokei said:


> Great looking watch @sgl54
> 
> 
> 
> This is me Citizen Sailhawk


 

 That is a sweet looking watch. Is it Ecco drive too?


----------



## sgl54

wokei said:


> Great looking watch sgl54
> 
> 
> 
> This is me Citizen Sailhawk



It's a nice looking watch. I have always like that traditional " Submariner" look, well done right as you're Sailhawk is. I haven't figured out the why's of the naming conventions. Shadowhawk, Sailhawk, Navihawk, Nighthawk, Skyhawk etc any ideas?


----------



## shane55

hawkeye7 said:


> That is a sweet looking watch. Is it Ecco drive too?


 
  
 It says so on the dial... so... yeah.


----------



## Wokei

hawkeye7 said:


> That is a sweet looking watch. Is it Ecco drive too?


 
  
  


sgl54 said:


> It's a nice looking watch. I have always like that traditional " Submariner" look, well done right as you're Sailhawk is. I haven't figured out the why's of the naming conventions. Shadowhawk, Sailhawk, Navihawk, Nighthawk, Skyhawk etc any ideas?


 
  
 Yup ..its Eco Drive.
  
 In my research ...iirc ..all the Hawk name series .... designed as a tool for pilots, but is also handy for traveling. The most basic feature, apart from time and date, is the GMT function. This allows you to have two time-zones represented on your watch and also good for travelling purpose.
  
The most basic functions are the slide rule: division, multiplication, conversion of distances, as well as one practical real-life usage. For more complicated tasks, I recommend scouring youtube, as there are plenty of instructional videos there.
Or me could be wrong ! muahahahaaa.......Sailhawk is for sea faring adventurer ...which I'm not ..LOL


----------



## sgl54

wokei said:


> Yup ..its Eco Drive.
> 
> In my research ...iirc ..all the Hawk name series .... [COLOR=231F20]designed as a tool for pilots, but is also handy for traveling. The most basic feature, apart from time and date, is the GMT function. This allows you to have two time-zones represented on your watch and also good for travelling purpose.[/COLOR]
> 
> ...



If the " Muahahahaa" Sailhawk is for the sea faring adventurer, I can't wait to determine what form of adventurer the Shadowhawk denotes ! Muahahahaa ! Thanks Wokei.


----------



## Wokei

sgl54 said:


> If the " Muahahahaa" Sailhawk is for the sea faring adventurer, I can't wait to determine what form of adventurer the Shadowhawk denotes ! Muahahahaa ! Thanks Wokei.




JMHO ....Shadowhawk is the super hero cape wearing series....muahahahahaha


----------



## xevman

Just discovered this thread and thought i'd contribute, here is my daily beater.


----------



## sgl54

xevman said:


> Just discovered this thread and thought i'd contribute, here is my daily beater.



Nice, looks great and while it looks "large" it looks like it wears comfortably. Quarts? Or ?


----------



## xevman

sgl54 said:


> Nice, looks great and while it looks "large" it looks like it wears comfortably. Quarts? Or ?


 
 nah mechanical, miyota 9015


----------



## sgl54

xevman said:


> nah mechanical, miyota 9015



Mechanica, l pretty much my preference. Makes a solid affordable package, looks good.


----------



## bhd812

Guess the movement without looking it up.


----------



## sgl54

bhd812 said:


> Guess the movement without looking it up.



Awe man that's tough. Is it an Omega? Which is based more on decoration (engine turning) than anything else. I sometimes can spot eta's well those I've had most especially the eta 2824-2 is the easiest and I've had a bunch. In fact I think I have a bare eta 2824-2 and an eta 2836 movement floating around here in a box somewhere. Even though eveyone tweeks and decorates them a little differently they tend to be easy to spot. Given I've only owned two what I call high end watches I don't have a lot of hands on experiance.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

bhd812 said:


> Guess the movement without looking it up.


 
  
 Looks like a pretty famous chrono to me...  Some would argue that it is the zenith of chronograph movements.


----------



## cel4145

bhd812 said:


> Guess the movement without looking it up.




One that I can't afford? (lol)


----------



## PalJoey

cel4145 said:


> One that I can't afford? (lol)


 
 Just remember, every time you feel sad that there's a watch you can't afford, cheer yourself up by realising that you can't afford this 201-carat bling abortion either.


----------



## 441879

bigfatpaulie said:


> Looks like a pretty famous chrono to me...  Some would argue that it is the zenith of chronograph movements.




A primo movement?


----------



## APRisti

xevman said:


> Just discovered this thread and thought i'd contribute, here is my daily beater.




This is a nice one , how much is retail on this ?


----------



## cel4145

apristi said:


> This is a nice one , how much is retail on this ?




http://halioswatches.com/halios-delfin/


----------



## BWAS1000

Been looking for a decent looking regular watch for any formal occasion i'd have to attend. Saw a Lucien Piccard watch on my Amazon feed. I read about the whole zombie brand revival thing, and I get why some guys don't like them. But for occaisional light use, would I be happy with one?


----------



## sgl54

bwas1000 said:


> Been looking for a decent looking regular watch for any formal occasion i'd have to attend. Saw a Lucien Piccard watch on my Amazon feed. I read about the whole zombie brand revival thing, and I get why some guys don't like them. But for occaisional light use, would I be happy with one?



I imagine you could be. Real definative ? They LP is indeed a Zombie brand but in their day had a mix of decent and garbage watches. If you go in knowinf absolutly knowing it's a "fashion" watch you have a better chance. The thing is some of their pieces as before are decent. So if you like it ( which is keymhere ) you have an even chance of getting something fun to wear. For light use it should be great and a few even better then that, depending apon the original source of the bit and bobs that went into it. I have some early " fashion watches" I just couldn't, haven't killed. You just never know.


----------



## 93EXCivic

Here are some of mine.







Lunch one hander I modified but removing the chrome coating and added a domed plexi crystal.
















Vintage Olmas (I have two more but no pictures on my phone and they are on the way to a watchmaker)






Custom Panerai homage I put together






Vostok Amphibian Radio Room







Vintage Smiths Empire

I also have a vintage Elgin from '32, a Vostok Komandiriskie, an Orient M-Force diver, a vintage Russian LED watch and a couple Quartz beaters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BWAS1000

sgl54 said:


> I imagine you could be. Real definative ? They LP is indeed a Zombie brand but in their day had a mix of decent and garbage watches. If you go in knowinf absolutly knowing it's a "fashion" watch you have a better chance. The thing is some of their pieces as before are decent. So if you like it ( which is keymhere ) you have an even chance of getting something fun to wear. For light use it should be great and a few even better then that, depending apon the original source of the bit and bobs that went into it. I have some early " fashion watches" I just couldn't, haven't killed. You just never know.



Yeah I see it as purely a fashion watch. It would only be occasional use, I'd keep my Smartwatch for daily usage, for now anyway


----------



## sgl54

Love the Smiths. the Olmas especially the rectangular, all are pretty cool, very definitely a cool vintage feel. The one handers I've always been drawn to, not sure why. At one point bought an Oris Diver Regulator ( essentially a one hander ) and found uncomfortable to use. just wasn't an at a glance read, hence uncomfortable. I'm assuming they're mostly hand wound models? I still have one hand wound watch,  a simple vintage feel it's an older Oris "Elegance" gold dress watch, still love the thing. once again very nice group.


----------



## 93EXCivic

They are mostly hand wind. I have the Amphibian and Orient that are automatic and a few Quartz but most of my interest is in vintage watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 93EXCivic

I like the Oris. How old is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgl54

93excivic said:


> I like the Oris. How old is it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I bought it, I think in the early 90's on a trip to Australia. I had never seen their dress watches and was taken with it's almost" Vintage " look.
Sub seconds dial and textured face. It's seen lots of wear over the years. I have a mix of Quartz, automatics ( more of these than anything) and this single example of a hand wind. Odd as it sounds I like that about it. Although I like the vintage look I don't have many vintage look, especialy in gold .


----------



## HAWKEYE7

shane55 said:


> It says so on the dial... so... yeah.


 
  





 He hit it a mile Al. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Yeah, I missed that one. Love the watch though and the ecco drive.
 I want a solar powered watch, I'm just too cheap to spring for one for myself. I'm hoping my wife or son will see this post and get me one for my birthday.
 Not holding my breath though.


----------



## Monoespacio

I don't know if this is the right place to talk about books, but I can't recommend this one enough, it has great interviews with twelve captivating watchmakers and an exquisite selection of photos.
  
*Twelve Faces of Time: Horological Virtuosos*
  
 I took a photo of the book next to my 1960 Baume & Mercier Chronograph. I hope you guys like it.​


----------



## sgl54

monoespacio said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to talk about books, but I can't recommend this one enough, it has great interviews with[COLOR=111111] twelve captivating watchmakers [/COLOR]and an [COLOR=111111]exquisite[/COLOR] selection of photos.
> 
> *Twelve Faces of Time: Horological Virtuosos*
> 
> I took a photo of the book next to my 1960 Baume & Mercier Chronograph. I hope you guys like it.​



I can't see why not, books and reference would seem to fit anywhere especialy since it fits the topic has a nice subject appropriate picture etc. Looks like a great book. Hard not to be facinated and looks like it is worth owning, thanks.
Oh least I forget great watch, would seeing enjoy a close up of it as well


----------



## Narayan23

I love watches as much as anyone else and hope to have a large collection at some point, I never got the fascination with Casio G Shocks until I came accross this black beauty, a Casio MR-G  G1000B-1A (not mine) which made me change my mind.


----------



## sgl54

narayan23 said:


> I love watches as much as anyone else and hope to have a large collection at some point, I never got the fascination with Casio G Shocks until I came accross this black beauty, a Casio MR-G  G1000B-1A (not mine) which made me change my mind.



I can agree with that, while I understand there an excellent, durable watch I've never caught the fasination. But this one coes look nice, almost a pvd look. I have had a couple plastic watches ( a Suunto ) and while it looked nice it never felt at home on my wrist. I do like the pvd finish, while it has a matte finish it dosen't look quite the same. Here is pvd in blue.


----------



## moedawg140

I absolutely adore the MR-G! At a price of roughly $3,000 USD up to $6,000 USD for their Baselworld limited edition model (depending on specific model), it is their top of the line model and gorgeous in person. 

Here's one on my wrist:



Showing the band as well:


----------



## sgl54

moedawg140 said:


> I absolutely adore the MR-G! At a price of roughly $3,000 USD up to $6,000 USD for their Baselworld limited edition model (depending on specific model), it is their top of the line model and gorgeous in person.
> 
> It is very nice, I've never seen one in person ( nor any of the other metal models ) but as I say I do like the pvd finishes and suspect I'd like it. As far as the cost, I try to ignore that aspect of any watch and am pretty good at doing that at least after I get it home.


----------



## moedawg140

sgl54 said:


> moedawg140 said:
> 
> 
> > I absolutely adore the MR-G! At a price of roughly $3,000 USD up to $6,000 USD for their Baselworld limited edition model (depending on specific model), it is their top of the line model and gorgeous in person.
> ...


----------



## sgl54

Yes not sure why the text was embeded. But thank you for the link, very interesting. I may have to go take a look at one. It's probably not easy to find then around. Thanks again.


----------



## Narayan23

Great pictures moedawg140!! I think I like it even more after seing them.


----------



## moedawg140

sgl54 said:


> Yes not sure why the text was embeded. But thank you for the link, very interesting. I may have to go take a look at one. It's probably not easy to find then around. Thanks again.




No worries, my friend. The MR-G is pretty limited in production, but you can find them at some higher end Tourneau locations. I personally found it one time in my life thus far at the Forum Shops in Las Vegas.


----------



## moedawg140

narayan23 said:


> Great pictures moedawg140!! I think I like it even more after seing them.




Happy to share!

What's funny is that the MR-G is lighter weight and smaller in stature than the lower-priced high end MT-G lineup!

Here's the MT-G lineup that I saw at the same place I saw the MR-G and the same place I purchased my Baselworld MT-G:


----------



## Mr Rick

Here is something you don't see every day. It's a Le Phare diver rated at 1000M. Measures 42mm and has a case like a Certina DS2 or DS3.


----------



## 93EXCivic

monoespacio said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to talk about books, but I can't recommend this one enough, it has great interviews with twelve captivating watchmakers and an exquisite selection of photos.
> 
> *Twelve Faces of Time: Horological Virtuosos*
> 
> I took a photo of the book next to my 1960 Baume & Mercier Chronograph. I hope you guys like it.​


 

 That seems neat. I am going to need a book to read after the one I am reading now.
  
 Have you read A Grand Complication by Stacy Perman? Also any closer up pictures of the Baume & Mercier?


----------



## Monoespacio

93excivic said:


> Have you read A Grand Complication by Stacy Perman?


 
  
 I haven't read that one but it is on my wishlist, seems pretty nice. 
  
  


93excivic said:


> Also any closer up pictures of the Baume & Mercier?


 
  
 Sure thing. Here it is.
  
 : )


----------



## sgl54

The Baume Chrono is beautiful. While there is a little patina the creme dail is crisp and clean, very nice.
The Le Phere is something I have not seen before, it has a nice robust look. But what I like most about it, is the fact it shows use, if not heavy use! I'm a firm believer in wearing what you've got and as it's intended to be worn.


----------



## zilch0md

OK, this isn't everyone's cup of tea, but what a great price:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Blue-Angels-World-Chronograph-Leather-Mens-Watch-AT8020-03L/171686542371
  
 I have the white dial version of this and was very happy to get it for $305, a couple of years ago.
  
 Here's my review - which has the same movement, but without the rotating bezel:
  
 http://forums.watchuseek.com/f21/citizen-eco-drive-world-chronograph-at8010-58e-747471-post7297616.html#post7297616
  
 Don't miss paragraph 6).


----------



## sgl54

zilch0md said:


> OK, this isn't everyone's cup of tea, but what a great price:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Eco-Drive-Blue-Angels-World-Chronograph-Leather-Mens-Watch-AT8020-03L/171686542371
> 
> ...



It looks great, love the white face, somehow looks cleaner crisper. That and I like the subtle pattern. Nice watch by the way


----------



## Monoespacio

My 1962 Longines Conquest Automatic Cal. AS19 in action.
  
 : )


----------



## shane55

monoespacio said:


> My 1962 Longines Conquest Automatic Cal. AS19 in action.
> 
> : )


 
  
 Oh, that is one handsome timepiece. Congrats.


----------



## moedawg140

Lovely and classy looking timepiece, Monoespacio!


----------



## Podster

Saving for my Mr. "G" Master "G"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 #9, #9, #9
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


 Been getting so many compliments on this Edifice I can't seem to take it off
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Classic Longi Monos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Happy Hump Day fellow Horo fans
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Dark Sumatran in me cup)


----------



## moedawg140

Will you be purchasing the MR-G? :eek:


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Will you be purchasing the MR-G?


 

 I'm saving for one barring nothing else gets in the way
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course you know I would not make a move without consulting the Great "G" Mak Daddy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 This third one with the gold accents and red dial rings is SAXY


----------



## Jayhawk785

Ive always been partial to my TAG carrera for every day use...


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> I'm saving for one barring nothing else gets in the way:rolleyes: Of course you know I would not make a move without consulting the Great "G" Mak Daddy:wink_face:
> 
> This third one with the gold accents and red dial rings is SAXY:tongue_smile:




Wow, that's gonna be epic! I haven't seen the third one you may purchase in person, but I just made it to Vegas, so maybe I can find it at the same location I found the other MR-G, while I'm out here for the next few days. I noticed that the one that you want is a limited edition, shown here:



This MR-G limited edition is the MRG-G1000DG-1A - I was able to find one (there may be more available on other websites) for $4,393, here: http://www.shoppinginjapan.net/mrg-g1000dg. 

I've already got a nickname lined up for you... :bigsmile_face: 

The only advice I could give right now if interested is for you to try out the MT-G and MR-G lineup if you can because the MT-G embodies more heft/weight and is larger in overall stature than the slightly slimmer and less weighty MR-G. The MR-G in fact doesn't quite feel like a regular G-Shock (neither does the MT-G), but the MT-G has the weight of a G such as a Rangeman, and the MR-G by contrast has the weight of a G such as the GDX 6900 series - the weight that feels more like an immensely durable luxurious timepiece.


----------



## moedawg140

jayhawk785 said:


> Ive always been partial to my TAG carrera for every day use...




Nice TAG, subtle and snazzy at the same time.


----------



## Jayhawk785

Ya, it doesn't scream LOOK AT ME!  but I can wear it with just about anything.  I'd really like to grab an Omega at some point for dressier occasions.  The wife bought me this as an anniversary present.


----------



## Jayhawk785

podster said:


> I'm saving for one barring nothing else gets in the way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 casio has stepped up their game...


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Wow, that's gonna be epic! I haven't seen the third one you may purchase in person, but I just made it to Vegas, so maybe I can find it at the same location I found the other MR-G, while I'm out here for the next few days. I noticed that the one that you want is a limited edition, shown here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 THX Moe "G", hopefully at 6' and 240Lbs. weight and size won't be an issue. You were right about the Limited Editions running a wee bit more than non limited models
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm shooting to back up $3K then I'll card the balance
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now about that new nickname let's hope it don't have "Sucker" in it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL 
  
 Nice TAG Jayhawk, not so flashy but well stated
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 My first and only TAG is coming up on 30 years now and runs like a top
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Slightly flashy)
  

 Jesus, and dirty
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looks like I win the Soap Scum award on this one


----------



## gelocks

podster said:


> Jesus, and dirty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 LOL!!!


----------



## Jayhawk785

podster said:


> My first and only TAG is coming up on 30 years now and runs like a top
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 LOL - this is awesome, I almost thought it was a swatch


----------



## Podster

jayhawk785 said:


> LOL - this is awesome, I almost thought it was a swatch


 

 I bought this back in 1986 I believe right after Heuer became TAG, pretty sure this is one of the first of their Formula's then. Speaking of bargain buy and great bang for the buck I paid a whopping $187.50, purchased three other band sets so I could put the Rasta touch on this one and as I said before she still works like a charm several batteries and two service's later
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm not proud of that LOL Glocks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I must accept the credit since it's on film/file!


----------



## Hammy

Browsing the gallery in this thread has shown me some awesome looking watches!
  
 This non-watch guru comes bearing some questions about a particular watch I'm interested in getting.  The watch is a Breitling, identical to this one with the exception of it having this two-tone bracelet (two gold stripes running down the centre).  I'm obviously buying it used and I don't believe it comes with any paperwork, so I'm looking for advice on any easy ways to spot a counterfeit.  I'm familiar with the chap selling it and I know there's nobody laying in a ditch unable to tell the time, but if you could offer any pointers that would be awesome.
  
 Finally, how much should I offer?  He mentioned €800 but I think there may be a little wiggle room.
  
 Another adventure begins.


----------



## Oklahoma

I don't remember who had asked about them but someone mentioned Ball Watches a while back.  I have owned a few of them and still have 2.  I have a Fireman Racer 2nd generation and a Engineer Hydrocarbon NEDU.  I actually sold a white dialed NEDU a couple years ago and regretted it (only watch I have regretted flipping), so when a used one came up at my AD I snatched it up.  I will try and get pics up later of them in all their tritium glow glory.  Until then I will add this as a place holder.  It is a 1912 Waltham early Feb. by the serial number. The case is a NOS case as the original was really beat up when I got it so I replaced it as the movement and dial are in excellent shape.


----------



## gelocks

oklahoma said:


> I don't remember who had asked about them but someone mentioned Ball Watches a while back.  I have owned a few of them and still have 2.




It was probably me. 
I also have a Fireman Racer and it is definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

hammy said:


> Browsing the gallery in this thread has shown me some awesome looking watches!
> 
> This non-watch guru comes bearing some questions about a particular watch I'm interested in getting.  The watch is a Breitling, identical to this one with the exception of it having this two-tone bracelet (two gold stripes running down the centre).  I'm obviously buying it used and I don't believe it comes with any paperwork, so I'm looking for advice on any easy ways to spot a counterfeit.  I'm familiar with the chap selling it and I know there's nobody laying in a ditch unable to tell the time, but if you could offer any pointers that would be awesome.
> 
> ...


 
  
 The best advice I think anyone can give/get when it comes to buying a pre-owned watch is:
  
 First, buy the seller.  Who is this guy?  Do you know him personally?  Is it a long established re-seller of watches of a similar caliber?  You say you are familiar with him - only you know what that means.  Would he know a good fake if he saw one?  Are you familiar with him, or do you _trust_ that he is selling an authentic watch?   If you are asking here, I'm going to assume that aren't familiar with watches like this (or you would be part of a watch form already and be asking there) and that you have doubts about it.  That alone, if it were me, would make me walk.
  
 Second, handle the real thing.  A lot.  You can read all the junk on the internet on how to spot a fake watch and, frankly, it probably won't help you at all.  The reality is that fakes are made in so many different factories, by son many different people that each fake may or may not have something totally different that's wrong with it - the fonts, the dial colour, the crown, the hands - or nothing at all.  For me, many good fakes are really hard to spot.  Sometimes it just 'feels' like something isn't right.  You only get that by being familiar with the real deal.  Go to an AD at look at the new Aerospaces.  
  
 Third, do your research.  A big flag is that a particular watch didn't exist (I'm not saying in your case, but in general).  I knew a fellow who found a left-handed Seadweller!  Never heard of one?  No kidding.  (As an aside, that particular watch happened to be authentic but so rare that even he didn't even know about it.  'He' is also someone who happened to literally be the guy who wrote the book on exotic vintage Rolex - true story).  Anyway, is the price he is asking too good to be true?  How did he come to get it?  What's the history?
  
 No matter what, buying used is a risk, no matter how good the dealer or how experienced the buyer.  Look what happened to John Mayer not too long ago.  It can happen to anyone.
  
 I don't know if that helps, but there you go.


----------



## Hammy

bigfatpaulie said:


> The best advice I think anyone can give/get when it comes to buying a pre-owned watch is:
> 
> First, buy the seller.  Who is this guy?  Do you know him personally?  Is it a long established re-seller of watches of a similar caliber?  You say you are familiar with him - only you know what that means.  Would he know a good fake if he saw one?  Are you familiar with him, or do you _trust_ that he is selling an authentic watch?   If you are asking here, I'm going to assume that aren't familiar with watches like this (or you would be part of a watch form already and be asking there) and that you have doubts about it.  That alone, if it were me, would make me walk.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thank you for taking the time to give just a useful and detailed response!  I have bought other non-watch items from the same seller over the past 12 months and haven't had any problems.  He seems to deal in liquidated estates and buys these things in auction lots.  The watch had a serial number stamped on the back but no other paperwork/box.
  
 I bought some things off him today and just got back from picking them up.  I got to handle the watch and my feeling was it is probably authentic, but not willing to stake my life on it.
  
 Unfortunately, he did some of his own research in the meantime and jacked the price up further so that kind of made my decision for me.  That's the thing with these seemingly good deals, if you're unwilling to take a gamble then you may miss out completely.  Slightly gutted but I can put that money to other good uses... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
  
 Thanks again.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

My pleasure.
  
 If it's gone, it wasn't meant to be.  Que sera sera.  You may have dodged a bullet - who knows!
  
 If you really love the Aerospace, keep your eyes open, they often come up for sale and aren't rare so if you really want one you can easily find one again.  Happy hunting!


----------



## Podster

*BOOM!*


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> *BOOM!*




Nice - when I saw the "BOOM" before seeing the watch, I thought "Oh man did he just get the MR-G?" Snazzy watch you've got there, nonetheless.


----------



## Bob A (SD)




----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Nice - when I saw the "BOOM" before seeing the watch, I thought "Oh man did he just get the MR-G?" Snazzy watch you've got there, nonetheless.


 

 Going to take a little while to back that kind of scratch up but I'll get there
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 In the mean time


----------



## HAWKEYE7

This is my everyday watch. A Timex Indiglo I received as a Christmas gift from my sons when they were ages 8 and 6 years old. It's gone through about three bands and uncounted battery replacements, it tells time and the date and will light up if I press the crown. That's it and it is my favorite watch of all because of who gave it to me. Unless it breaks and cannot be repaired I will never replace it.


----------



## bigx5murf

Uh, my sister just showed me these today. The want is so strong, but I just booked a trip to Tokyo, and budget's a bit too tight at the moment.


----------



## zilch0md

bob a (sd) said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 
  
 I liked your last image so much I tweaked it a bit in Photoshop:


----------



## Zojokkeli

bigx5murf said:


> Uh, my sister just showed me these today. The want is so strong, but I just booked a trip to Tokyo, and budget's a bit too tight at the moment.


 
  
 I also had to wrestle my impulse to buy one of them. "Luckily" it looks like they have been mostly sold out, so I don't have to struggle with myself again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Now I just need a swift kick on my behind so I'll graduate, and buy myself an Omega Seamaster 300 as a gift.


----------



## gelocks

Love the look of that Seiko!! Interesting...


----------



## Bob A (SD)

zilch0md said:


> I liked your last image so much I tweaked it a bit in Photoshop:


 
 Thanks.  This *IS *an improvement.  I don't own photoshop and don't do much in the way of post processing. 
 I replaced mine with your version on my online picture repository


----------



## bigx5murf

gelocks said:


> Love the look of that Seiko!! Interesting...


 
  
 Here's why it's special...


----------



## Bob A (SD)

Someone say Seiko?   LOL   Here's my vintage 1972 21 jewel AV013 (6138-3009) chronograph.


----------



## sgl54

bob a (sd) said:


> Someone say Seiko?   LOL   Here's my vintage 1972 21 jewel AV013 (6138-3009) chronograph.



Very nice, It's very simular to my very first watch, stainless band is all. It was a gift which of course made it even more cherished, which is difficult as it was an amazing watch.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

sgl54 said:


> Very nice, It's very simular to my very first watch, stainless band is all. It was a gift which of course made it even more cherished, which is difficult as it was an amazing watch.


 

 It originally came with a stainless band.  But it gave out over the years.  Have had several different bands but currently it wears that nice Sirtoli Pericles strap.


----------



## sgl54

bob a (sd) said:


> It originally came with a stainless band.  But it gave out over the years.  Have had several different bands but currently it wears that nice Sirtoli Pericles strap.



That's ( band change ) always about the time when I realize on much time I have on a watch, that and how old I'm getting! It still good in leather, some don't but is has such a nice case design with reasonably tight lugs.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

sgl54 said:


> That's ( band change ) always about the time when I realize on much time I have on a watch, that and how old I'm getting! It still good in leather, some don't but is has such a nice case design with reasonably tight lugs.


 
  
 I always thought it resembled the Omega.  I actually bought the Seiko because I couldn't afford the Omega Speedmaster at the time.

 I've had it serviced multiple times over the years.  You might enjoy this...here's the original catalog page for it (mine has white chrono hands, the catalog shows yellow.  Both were available).


----------



## sgl54

bob a (sd) said:


> I always thought it resembled the Omega.  I actually bought the Seiko because I couldn't afford the Omega Speedmaster at the time.
> 
> 
> I've had it serviced multiple times over the years.  You might enjoy this...here's the original catalog page for it (mine has white chrono hands, the catalog shows yellow.  Both were available).



Thanks Bob it's definately a memory shaker. Up until I recieved the Seiko I had no clear idea about watches. The gentleman ( my intended's father ) that gave me the watch was a container engineer for Matson lines out of SF, so went Japan regularly and picked it up there. It started a great apreciation for watchs ( ok many many other things as well ) that continues to this day. I oddly have never owned an Omega, looked seriously at the Seamasters for awhile but ended up going with a "Submariner" instead. Then the 007 came around looked again just couldn't justify it at the time. I also wish I had picked up one of the Bull heads pictured. Now you see the problem there are just to many " jeez I'd really like that" out there then and now. Thanks for the catalog, I appreciate it.
Scott


----------



## Bob A (SD)

sgl54 said:


> Thanks for the catalog, I appreciate it.


 
 Scott, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Wokei

Me first Timex and its a beauty .....look so good with me AKG .......muahahahahahahahahahaaaaaa
  
 Year of Monkey is very good .......


----------



## HAWKEYE7

This was the first "dress" watch I ever bought. I still think it is the best looking wrist watch I own. I like the simplicity of the design.


----------



## Wokei

Timex V2.0 with stainless steel mesh band


----------



## moedawg140

I went to my favorite watch store in Las Vegas a couple of weeks ago:
  
_Here's the storefront on their second floor_

  
 and even though I was asked to stop taking pictures (I was explained that there were recent burglaries and they thought that I may steal watches since a camera could stake out the area), I let the lady know that I purchased two watches there before and then she let me take pictures of the watches that I put on my wrist.  What's funny is that if I really wanted to stake out using a camera, I would use something much more hidden, of course.  Take your pick of what can be used.  Anyways, I looked for the limited edition MR-G:
  

  
 But wasn't able to find the above timepiece.  I was, however, able to find a much more exclusive limited edition MR-G: the only 100 made Baselworld MR-G!
  
 Here is the Baselworld MR-G:
  
  

  

  

  
_092/100 and the most expensive retail G: $6,000 USD_

  
_Baselworld MT-G, Baselworld MR-G, Master Of G GPW1000GB-1A_

  
_Sunrise Purple lineup, G-Steel lineup, Bluetooth G'MIX lineup_

  
_Master Of G GWN1000GB-1A_

  
_Baselworld MT-G_

  
_One of the most expensive G's at $1,900 USD_

  
 Looking forward to see what they have next time I visit!


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

I like geshocks


----------



## moedawg140

dropbassnotbomb said:


> ...I like geshocks


 
  
 I _just _saw a Rolex at my local Costco this evening going for just over $10,000.  I should have taken a picture of it and posted it -- next time if it's still there.


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

Just saw..next time...ur tripping brah


----------



## moedawg140

dropbassnotbomb said:


> Just saw..next time...ur tripping brah


 
  
 Tripping?  Do you think that I am lying?
  
 If Costco was open now, I would go back, take the picture and post the Rolex (it's 10PM right now) - however tomorrow I have league finals to coach, so probably can not make it to Costco tomorrow to take the picture either, which I should not have to post - you can go by what I say, which is the truth.
  
 Here is some more truth, just google "Costco Rolex", and you'll see images of Rolex's for sale at Costco, like this one (originally posted from rolexforums.com):


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

It isn't some cheap rolex which you can buy from costco.


----------



## moedawg140

dropbassnotbomb said:


> It isn't some cheap rolex which you can buy from costco.


 
  
 You must have not seen the picture that I just posted above your last post, it came from a Costco - and it looks like you did not google "Costco Rolex".
  
 Here are some more Rolex's that can be purchased from different Costcos around the world:
  
_Here's another Day-Date being sold at a Costco:_

  

  

  
_Pretty good price for a new Rolex- gotta love Costco._

  
_The left watch in the picture is the Rolex, from a Costco_

  
_Rolex being sold at a Costco in Texas_

  

  
_The Rolex's are even being sold at the Fukuoka Costco (love that city, by the way)_

  

  

  

  
_And at the Costco in Sunbury, United Kingdom, you can have this one for £4,439.98 (includes VAT):_


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

Which one do you like the most?


----------



## HAWKEYE7

I'm not a huge Rolex fan. It is odd how some designs appeal to one person and not to another.  For some reason I think the design is clunky, inelegant and uninspiring. This is my personal opinion and I'm sure I don't speak for anyone else, but I really would not pay that much money for a watch I did not love the way it looks.
 Of the Rolexes shown above, the only ones I think I would consider would be the P/N 78185 and the P/N 539318 models.


----------



## OddE

hawkeye7 said:


> I'm not a huge Rolex fan. It is odd how some designs appeal to one person and not to another.  For some reason I think the design is clunky, inelegant and uninspiring.


 
  
 -That depends. Have a look at the Explorer - sleek, beautiful case, simple dial (If you are able to ignore the prose about it being a Superlative Chronometer etc.).
  
 If I ever were to get myself a Rolex, it would be a vintage Explorer, preferably on a croc strap.
  
 (Image shamelessly pilfered on the web)


----------



## gelocks

I'm not too big of a Rolex fan. I do like some of their designs though but I would probably never buy one myself (still would prefer getting a similar Steinhart, and if you know me, you know I like Steinhart! LOL!)
  
 There are a couple of watches I've been watching for a while now. I'm planning to get one of them at least.
  
 1) Helson Blackbeard (all white) --> http://www.helsonwatch.com/blackbeard.php
 2) Sinn UI --> http://www.sinn.de/en/Modell/U1.htm
 3) Dievas Vortex --> http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watches/dievas-watches/vortex-professional
 4) Dievas Shadow --> http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watches/dievas-watches/shadow-on-rubber-strap
  
 And a couple others. I will probably go first with the Sinn UI but it's a bit expensive (or at least more than I usually spend in watches) so I'll probably sell a couple of my current collection in order to fund it.
  
 In the meantime, I think next month I'll finally get the Stuckx watch (got the one with the NE88 movement): http://wornandwound.com/2015/07/24/stuckx-the-bull-preview-review/


----------



## HAWKEYE7

odde said:


> -That depends. Have a look at the Explorer - sleek, beautiful case, simple dial (If you are able to ignore the prose about it being a Superlative Chronometer etc.).
> 
> If I ever were to get myself a Rolex, it would be a vintage Explorer, preferably on a croc strap.
> 
> (Image shamelessly pilfered on the web)


 
 Thanks for showing me there are other Rolex designs I an ignorant of. That is a much more appealing look for me. I do like the Rolex Crown logo too. I have not, obviously, looked at the entire line or collection of Rolex models. From the ones I have seen, in person or on the web, there seemed to be a commonality of style, like Rolex had a look they felt was theirs and they worked it into every watch they made. This type of branding is smart, but can limit you if someone, me in this case, does not find the look appealing. I can see now that there is more variety of design in Rolexes I was not aware of.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Out of interest have a look at the Cellini line - it is very different than the oyster based designs above and loses that "Rolex look" you are speaking of.  You may love (or hate) them.


----------



## shane55

Obviously the Costco that The Dawg frequents is very different from mine. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Ours has Invicta brand 'Rolexes'.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 (Not that there's anything wrong with that...)


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

I like costcos food court polish hot dawgs.


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

Holy Grail of hot dogs


----------



## cel4145

dropbassnotbomb said:


> Holy Grail of hot dogs




You need to go to Chicago. Now there is the true holy grail!


----------



## HAWKEYE7

cel4145 said:


> You need to go to Chicago. Now there is the true holy grail!


 
 That's a hotdog salad.
 Anyone looking for Hotdog Heaven needs to come to Detroit. The Original Detroit style Coney dogs are out of this world! Whether it's American Coney, National Coney or any of the hundreds of other coney places, this is how a dog is done in the D!


----------



## Podster

hawkeye7 said:


> That's a hotdog salad.
> Anyone looking for Hotdog Heaven needs to come to Detroit. The Original Detroit style Coney dogs are out of this world! Whether it's American Coney, National Coney or any of the hundreds of other coney places, this is how a dog is done in the D!


 

 I'm with Hawkeye on the Coney being my favorite dog, foot long at that
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice looking Citizen too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Like that vintage Seiko Bob, does kind of have that Omega look!
  
 THX for posting up the Bazelworld's King Daddy, they are awesome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also know the Rolli's at your Costco are the real deal, we don't have Costco in my town but we do have Sam's Club and they have that Invicta line Shane spoke of (cheap bling as I call them)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got me Irie on today "G" buddy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
  
 I've never been a fan of Rolex myself I mean I guess they can be great investment pieces but nothing I hate worse than someone bragging about their Rolex like it's the it piece of all time. But to each his own
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OddE's may be one of the best looking Rolex's I've seen. That one Dropbass posted is obscene, I absolutely hate diamonds on watches. Nothing but a showoff piece and diamonds don't tell time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I do like a nice Polish but my heart lies in the old Veal Brats


 Served by Dutch Dolls


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Me first Timex and its a beauty .....look so good with me AKG .......muahahahahahahahahahaaaaaa
> 
> Year of Monkey is very good .......


 

 Nice pics your Wokeiness
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bet that thing would also look good with a black and orange NATO


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Nice pics your Wokeiness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  
  
  
 We do think alike ..work in progress...muahahhahahahahaha...now if only me know where they are !


----------



## cel4145

hawkeye7 said:


> That's a hotdog salad.
> Anyone looking for Hotdog Heaven needs to come to Detroit. The Original Detroit style Coney dogs are out of this world! Whether it's American Coney, National Coney or any of the hundreds of other coney places, this is how a dog is done in the D!




I live in Grand Rapids, and I was so disappointed in the Detroit Coney style dog when I first had them (and since when I have tried them). My home made chili is much better than Coney sauce


----------



## HAWKEYE7

cel4145 said:


> I live in Grand Rapids, and I was so disappointed in the Detroit Coney style dog when I first had them (and since when I have tried them). My home made chili is much better than Coney sauce


 

 Not sure where you tried them at. Like with all good things there are inferior imitators. American Coney and National Coney are the standard bearers. If you don't like their dogs, then Coneys just weren't meant for you. Which makes me sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Coneys should be for everyone!


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

@Wokei


----------



## Wokei

@dropbassnotbomb ..back at ya


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

Truth is I posted a picture in the wrong thread where people prefer casio and other mediocre brands over anything. There is nothing wrong with it though, I know a $50K+ Rolex can trip any watch lover on this forum. 
I am cool with it if it's chunky clunky funky or obscene. Rolex watches are not for everyone and has its own class of lovers.

Point is always control your emotions and never get pissed off when you are not cetain about things you haven't seen in real life.


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

There is nothing wrong calling Casio and Timex a mediocre brand if you compare it with Omega, TAG Hauer, Breitling etc


----------



## OddE

dropbassnotbomb said:


> There is nothing wrong calling Casio and Timex a mediocre brand if you compare it with Omega, TAG Hauer, Breitling etc


 
  
 -Oh, depends on your yardstick. By many standards, Rolex, Omega and the likes are the mediocre ones.
  
 If, say, judging by accuracy (which would be a sensible parameter in horology!) - oddities like OysterQuartz and X-33 aside, most Rolegas fall way, way short of what is easily and cheaply achievable today. Same goes for ruggedness - while I've used and abused my Planet Ocean for years, there's no denying that a G-shock would make a lot more sense as watch du jour while at work - tougher, more features...
  
 Where Rolex, Omega and the likes really shine is in luxury factor - they're jewelry. Jewelry which, incidentally, is marginally more useful than most other kinds of jewelry, in that they can tell you the time in addition to looking blingy.
  
 Also, there are the other intangibles - say, I still find myself gazing at my wrist in awe that there's a small machine strapped onto it which is accurate to within a few ppm - entirely made up from mechanical parts! (Which is a bit unfair to the quartz movements, as there are amazing things going on inside them, as well -and they can be accurate to a few ppb - yet I've never felt the same -for want of a better word- connection to a quartz watch as to a mechanical one.)
  
 However, labeling some brands 'mediocre' just because they aren't blinged up to the same extent as the luxury brands is, IMHO, downright silly. (Good thing you left Seiko out of it - their Grand Seikos IMHO beat both Omega and Rolex and more at their own game...)
  
 (Full disclosure: I write this as the (current) owner of a number of Omegas, a (by now vintage) Breitling, a number of vintage Tissots, Longines and Certinas plus an IWC to name but a few - oh, and a good few Seikos - and past owner of more Omegas, a couple of Heuers (pre-TAG days) a Patek (Which, luckily, I had the good sense to sell before I became too attached to it - it was an absolutely insane amount of money to spend on a Veblen good) &c.)


----------



## bigfatpaulie

dropbassnotbomb said:


> There is nothing wrong calling Casio and Timex a mediocre brand if you compare it with Omega, TAG Hauer, Breitling etc


 
  
 Yes there is.


----------



## Podster

The unsung hero of Japanese automatics


----------



## liamstrain

Seiko Aplinist just arrived from Japan. I think I like it.


----------



## jraul7

Congrats liamstrain. I've never had that Seiko but its a great looking watch!
  
 I received this one yesterday:


----------



## bigfatpaulie

liamstrain said:


> Seiko Aplinist just arrived from Japan. I think I like it.


 
  
  
 NICE!!  I'm not sure what you know about the Alpinist, but there is a lot of information here about them.
  
 Congrats on an amazing watch!


----------



## liamstrain

bigfatpaulie said:


> NICE!!  I'm not sure what you know about the Alpinist, but there is a lot of information here about them.
> 
> Congrats on an amazing watch!


 
  
 Awesome, I didn't know a lot of that - thank you for sharing it. 
  
 The quality of the movement and overall build is noticeably better than my Japanese Seiko SKX007 (which is not a slouch) - no slop in the adjustments, and the hand wind is very clean. I'm happy with this one. The rotating compass bezel is just cool.


----------



## liamstrain

jraul7 said:


> I received this one yesterday:


 
  
 Thank you - That Alpina (didn't know them outside the cars) is really good looking. Nice watch!


----------



## jraul7

Thanks!
  
 Its my second one. They are good watches if you can get them from places like Jomashop (gray dealer) that sell them discounted. The quartz chronographs are great for the price too.


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> ...THX for posting up the Bazelworld's King Daddy, they are awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I wish I could have found the specific limited edition MR-G for you in person, but at least you (and everyone else) got to see another limited edition MR-G! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Always loving the Rasta!
  


wokei said:


>


 
  
 Your Timex and NATOs look really classy, Master GIF!
  


odde said:


> -Oh, depends on your yardstick. By many standards, Rolex, Omega and the likes are the mediocre ones.
> 
> If, say, judging by accuracy (which would be a sensible parameter in horology!) - oddities like OysterQuartz and X-33 aside, most Rolegas fall way, way short of what is easily and cheaply achievable today. Same goes for ruggedness - while I've used and abused my Planet Ocean for years, there's no denying that a G-shock would make a lot more sense as watch du jour while at work - tougher, more features...
> 
> ...


 
  
 Eloquently stated.  
  


podster said:


> The unsung hero of Japanese automatics


 
  
 Classy with the peek-through windows - elegant! 
  


liamstrain said:


> Seiko Aplinist just arrived from Japan. I think I like it.


 
  
 That timepiece is one of my favorite looking Seikos that I have ever seen - the Emerald Green color is mesmerizing, in my opinion!
  


jraul7 said:


> Congrats liamstrain. I've never had that Seiko but its a great looking watch!
> 
> I received this one yesterday:


 
  
 Wow.  That is one gorgeous timepiece, really liking the brushed steel look with the leather band - stunning!


----------



## moedawg140

Had some scrumptious food around my area the other day - if you are ever around the Southern California (coastal) area, let's go to this place and get a bite to eat!



Also around my area - yummy Mochi donuts and other Japanese treats (with the carbon fiber G-Shock in the blurred foreground):


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Had some scrumptious food around my area the other day - if you are ever around the Southern California (coastal) area, let's go to this place and get a bite to eat!
> 
> 
> 
> Also around my area - yummy Mochi donuts and other Japanese treats (with the carbon fiber G-Shock in the blurred foreground):


 

 Appreciate the kind words Moe Daddy and you bet if I ever get out that way you will be one of the first I get a hold of, after you know what food is a very close second
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## liamstrain

Not a watch, but a gift from a family member in Minsk. A russian copy of a Jaeger flight clock, used in recent vintage MiG fighters. 
  

  
 I need to build some sort of desk stand for it. But I pretty much love it to death.


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Appreciate the kind words Moe Daddy and you bet if I ever get out that way you will be one of the first I get a hold of, after you know what food is a very close second
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Anytime!  Looking forward to hanging out if we do meet up one day!


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Anytime!  Looking forward to hanging out if we do meet up one day!


 
  
 How about a trio ! @moedawg140@Podster
  

  
 Me trusty Casio Protrek ....still running strong after more than 7 years...muahahahahahahaaaaa


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> How about a trio ! @moedawg140@Podster
> 
> 
> 
> Me trusty Casio Protrek ....still running strong after more than 7 years...muahahahahahahaaaaa


 
  
 Oh snap!  Most definitely!


----------



## HAWKEYE7

moedawg140 said:


> I wish I could have found the specific limited edition MR-G for you in person, but at least you (and everyone else) got to see another limited edition MR-G!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 






 Man!, those are amazing pieces.
 I agree about the Emerald Green faced Seiko watch. That is a Stunningly good looking watch and the color only makes it more so.
 That rectangular automatic is very good looking. I have never seen one like it before.


----------



## cel4145

hawkeye7 said:


> :eek:  Man!, those are amazing pieces.
> I agree about the Emerald Green faced Seiko watch. That is a Stunningly good looking watch and the color only makes it more so.
> That rectangular automatic is very good looking. I have never seen one like it before.




+1

The Alpinist is a beautiful watch. If they weren't 38mm, I'd get one for me (too small).


----------



## jraul7

liamstrain said:


> Not a watch, but a gift from a family member in Minsk. A russian copy of a Jaeger flight clock, used in recent vintage MiG fighters.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to build some sort of desk stand for it. But I pretty much love it to death.


 
 That thing is awesome!


----------



## 93EXCivic

liamstrain said:


> Not a watch, but a gift from a family member in Minsk. A russian copy of a Jaeger flight clock, used in recent vintage MiG fighters.
> 
> 
> 
> I need to build some sort of desk stand for it. But I pretty much love it to death.


 
 Awesome I love old Russian watches and clocks.


----------



## HAWKEYE7

D#%! it, I'm having a hard enough time as it is not running out and buying every set of headphones I fall in love with. This thread and the Knife-Fi thread are rekindling my unholy lusts for luxuries and trinkets I have long desired but had successfully suppressed for many years.
 Sigh........well,
 it's better then cheating on my wife, right?
 and I'll be able to stop anytime.
 Right?
 Oh look, what do you know, The Original Gun & Knife Show is this weekend at the convention center at the top of that big hill.
 Cool.
 I hope it doesn't snow.


----------



## jraul7

hawkeye7 said:


> D#%! it, I'm having a hard enough time as it is not running out and buying every set of headphones I fall in love with. This thread and the Knife-Fi thread are rekindling my unholy lusts for luxuries and trinkets I have long desired but had successfully suppressed for many years.
> Sigh........well,
> it's better then cheating on my wife, right?
> and I'll be able to stop anytime.
> ...


 
  
 We have a Knife-Fi thread?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Today's watch:


----------



## liamstrain

Nice Rolex. I don't often like that style of bezel, but it works well on your combo.
  
 We do have a knife-fi thread:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/255454/knife-fi


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

Looks similar

http://m.rolex.com/watches/explorer-ii/m216570-0001.html


----------



## jraul7

dropbassnotbomb said:


> Looks similar
> 
> http://m.rolex.com/watches/explorer-ii/m216570-0001.html




That's the model. Bracelet is great but I've really enjoyed in the grey nato strap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jraul7

liamstrain said:


> Nice Rolex. I don't often like that style of bezel, but it works well on your combo.
> 
> We do have a knife-fi thread:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/255454/knife-fi




Thanks! Just posted on it :thumbsup_tone2:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Podster

jraul7 said:


> That's the model. Bracelet is great but I've really enjoyed in the grey nato strap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
 Ya, got me NATO on today, watch not at the Rolex level but still a sweet little piece


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

Nice watch! Casio Edifice and Citizen Eco Drives are cool..


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Rolex Smolex.  Sure, they are great, but there are a lot of great brands at all price points...


----------



## dropbassnotbomb




----------



## shane55

bigfatpaulie said:


> Rolex Smolex.  Sure, they are great, but there are a lot of great brands at all price points...


 
  
 I have always found this watch to be very handsome. It's a bit big for my wrists... or I'd have snapped one up long ago.
  
 Congrats.


----------



## Bob A (SD)

jraul7 said:


> Today's watch:


 
 Wrist shots eh?  Here's an oldie of mine with a Glycine 48mm Airman on my wrist


----------



## jraul7

shane55 said:


> I have always found this watch to be very handsome. It's a bit big for my wrists... or I'd have snapped one up long ago.
> 
> Congrats.


 
  
 That's a great watch, I have the black/yellow model.


----------



## Wokei

@moedawg140 what ya think of G-Shock Steel series ? Would love to hear yr take on them ? It's not the MT-G but sure looks good


----------



## dropbassnotbomb




----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> @moedawg140 what ya think of G-Shock Steel series ? Would love to hear yr take on them ? It's not the MT-G but sure looks good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Here's my take on the G-Steel series, my friend:
  
  
  
*Casio G-Shock G-Steel and MT-G Comparisons*​  ​  

  
 Above is the a picture of the entire Generation 1 G-Steel G-Shocks, and they are almost the same size as my MT-G.
  
 Below are the Generation 2 G-Steel G-Shocks (same size and weight as the Generation 1 G-Steel G-Shocks):
  

  

  
 I have not seen the second generation G-Steel in person yet, but based on the pictures and my knowledge of the similar face (looks very similar to my Generation 3 Bluetooth G'MIX G-Shock), I prefer the face of the Generation 1 G-Steel.
  
 There are a few features that should be taken into consideration before deciding to purchase, since both are different with the features that they offer:
  
 Generation 1 G-Steel:

Solar Powered
LED light
Does not have a second hand
Does not have Multi-Band 6/Atomic timing
Stainless steel and resin (depends on model)
Weights: 195g (steel) 184g (resin)
  
 Generation 2 G-Steel:

Is not Solar Powered
LED light
Does have a second hand
Does not have Multi-Band6/Atomic timing
Stainless steel and resin (depends on model)
Weights: 195g (steel) 184g (resin)
  
 Comparing to the at least 3 times in price up to 6 times in price MT-G (depending on specific MT-G model)

Solar Powered
Does not have a LED light (Neo-brite luminous hands)
Does have a second hand
Dual time
Multi-Band 6/Atomic timing
Core Guard Structure w/Alpha Gel
Sapphire Crystal w/Anti-Glare coating
Forged Stainless Steel Caseback
Layered Panel Composite Band (Solid Stainless Steel & Fine Resin)
Weight: 188g 
  
 Below is the Generation 2 MT-G (Weight: 198g).  These MT-G's include the newly implemented for the MT-G lineup GPS Signal Reception (auto or manual) hybrid radio-controlled solar-powered system for time or time & position:
  

  
 Here's the Baselworld Generation 2 MT-G, on my wrist:
  

  
 Make sure to try on timepieces such as the G-Steel and MT-G lineup - and really spend some time with them in the store since they can be heavy and/or large to some people.  Purchasing a resin G-Steel is a way to offset some weight if the load of the all-steel is a slight burden as well.
  
 If I was to purchase a G-Steel, I would look into the Black + Gold Generation 1, or the Black + Bronze Generation 2, shown below:


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Oct 7, 2020)

deleted


----------



## moedawg140

cvbcbcmv said:


> I'm thinking I want to pick up a Steinhart soon. I just can't decide between the Ocean 1 Black GMT, or their premium ocean 1 I think they call it like the titanium 500, the one that has a bit more of a unique design. I'm leaning toward the GMT, and I do have a use for the GMT function, plus it's a bit cheaper, though not enough to really make the difference. I wish the GMT had the A10 movement and a display caseback like the ocean 1 premiums. Although I'm waiting for CanJam, so it's very likely the money I'm planning on spending on a Steinhart will be gone after that haha.
> 
> Also, this isn't necessary until the summer, but what does everyone recommend for a nice, reliable, functional, relatively inexpensive, tough watch? I'm going to need basically a "throw-around" watch that I don't have to worry about. I love automatics, but I don't think that would be the best for this purpose. I'm thinking maybe a G-shock. Moedawg, any recommendations?


 
  
 There are a plethora of models of G-Shocks that perform various functions.  It may be easier to focus on certain features/colors/styles and then go from there.
  
 If you can answer the following questions, I may be able to assist with regards to narrowing down choices for you:
  

What is your budget?
What style are you looking for?
What material(s) (steel or resin) are you looking for?
What colorway(s) are you looking for?
Do you want/need Multiband 6/Atomic timekeeping?
Do you want/need solar power?
Do you want/need exemplary analog and/or digital time reading?
Do you want/need a negative face or a positive face (or do not mind at all)?
  
 These are just a few questions that should be taken into consideration when you want to purchase a G-Shock.
  
 Post #10969 of this thread shows my wife and I's current G-Shock collection (she owns the 2 Baby G's and the Limited Edition S Series Supra + G-Shock Collaboration [White]): http://www.head-fi.org/t/70190/watches-another-passion-of-ours-it-seems-post-your-pics/10965#post_12174764.


----------



## Blurr

Bought two new ones since last visit this thread. 

My first radioactive watch, lume should last 25 years, Luminox 4241 ANU steel series, none of those lightweight polycarbonate carbon for me, it just doesn't feel right.


The detail on the backcover is amazing.


A retro calculator watch. 

Not really a watch, but it does tell time, live view watch for my actioncam.


----------



## HAWKEYE7

blurr said:


> A retro calculator watch.


 







 I own this watch! I'll have to find it now. It's somewhere in the boxes in the garage.
 I used it for years in the late 80's and early 90's to have a calculator with me while doing business on the road. It was very handy not to have a calculator that I had to carry around separately.
 Man, that brings back memories.


----------



## Blurr

hawkeye7 said:


> I own this watch! I'll have to find it now. It's somewhere in the boxes in the garage.
> I used it for years in the late 80's and early 90's to have a calculator with me while doing business on the road. It was very handy not to have a calculator that I had to carry around separately.
> Man, that brings back memories.


 
 I used to owned the tv remote version in the nineties, messed around with the teachers in class when they tried to show us boring documentaries.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 this one to be exact


----------



## cvbcbcmv

moedawg140 said:


> There are a plethora of models of G-Shocks that perform various functions.  It may be easier to focus on certain features/colors/styles and then go from there.
> 
> If you can answer the following questions, I may be able to assist with regards to narrowing down choices for you:
> 
> ...


 
  
 1. Under $200, preferably closer to $100. I'm not too sure what your money gets you in terms of G-shocks, though. 
  
 2. I really have no particular preference here, I like the G-Shock look in general.
  
 3. Again, no particular preference here. I like both!
  
 4. Probably something a bit more inconspicuous, or at least as far as G-Shocks go haha. Black or a dark blue probably, maybe white, but no neon colors. 
  
 5. Atomic timekeeping would be nice. Not necessary, but nice. 
  
 6. It would be nice, but definitely don't need it. I'd want atomic timekeeping more than solar.
  
 7. I like just digital displays, and I like the incorporation of analog as well. I don't have too much of a preference. 
  
 8. No preference.
  
 Thanks for the advice!


----------



## moedawg140

cvbcbcmv said:


> 1. Under $200, preferably closer to $100. I'm not too sure what your money gets you in terms of G-shocks, though.
> 
> 2. I really have no particular preference here, I like the G-Shock look in general.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks for the answers!
  
 Based on your preferences, I've narrowed down the G-Shock(s) I think would be great to add to your collection:
  
  
 This is the classic 6900 look (GW6900GW-7), and is not too small and is not too big - also this model has Multiband 6/Atomic timekeeping.  Easiest place to find it is on fleabay for under $100:

  
  
 The GWX8900D-2 model (I own the neon version), is Solar Powered, and has Multiband 6/Atomic timekeeping, Moon and Tide Graphs and can be purchased at fleabay (retail is $150) for less than $100:

  
  
 The Riseman is an older series that can be purchased for under $200 on fleabay.  The Riseman has an altimeter, barometer and Multiband 6/Atomic timekeeping.  This model is one of the lightest-in-weight G-Shocks available.
  
 Positive face Riseman:

  
 Negative face Riseman:

  
  
 GA-1000/1100 lineup - dual sensor: compass, thermometer, no Multi Band 6/Atomic timekeeping - this is a step up from the all-resin models (these models contain resin bands)
 Usually $250 retail, but you can get it for around $184 on fleabay (more or less depending on specific model):

  
  
 The AWGM100 series have Multiband 6/Atomic timekeeping Analog and Digital timekeeping and can be purchased via fleabay for under $100 (retail $150):

  
  
  
 If you want the most feature-rich G-Shock for the overall lowest price, the Rangeman lineup is the answer.
  
 Rangeman models - triple sensor: altimeter, digital compass, thermometer/barometer
 Solar Powered
 Multiband 6/Atomic timekeeping
 Usually $300 retail, but you can get it for under $200 on fleabay (more or less depending on specific model)

  
 The colors above can be had for under $200, but the limited edition colors (such as blue, white) costs more or significantly more than $200 ($480 retail for the white Burton limited edition).
  
 Let us know what you decide to get if you purchase!


----------



## fuego

cvbcbcmv said:


> 1. Under $200, preferably closer to $100. I'm not too sure what your money gets you in terms of G-shocks, though.
> 
> 2. I really have no particular preference here, I like the G-Shock look in general.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Try to check here as well, these sites might help you find those according to your needs: Trusted Reviews or Watch Timely
 I think I found some that are around your budget, check the sub pages, see some reviews, etc. I can imagine that a black or a dark blue G-Shock will be cool!


----------



## roadcykler

Prior to the last few posts, I'd never heard of "negative face" but I like it. Dammit, now I'm going to have to look into those and would welcome any input from those that know more about G Shocks than I do (which would be almost anyone).


----------



## moedawg140

roadcykler said:


> Prior to the last few posts, I'd never heard of "negative face" but I like it. Dammit, now I'm going to have to look into those and would welcome any input from those that know more about G Shocks than I do (which would be almost anyone).




Technical term for "negative/positive face": "negative/positive display". :normal_smile :


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Technical term for "negative/positive face": "negative/positive display


 
 HeHeHe, King Master "G" at your service
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Forgot to post up yesterday


----------



## Blurr

moedawg140 said:


> Technical term for "negative/positive face": "negative/positive display".


 

 It used to be really easy to turn a positive face to negative and vice versa, just take out the polarized filter off your watch or calculator turn it upside down put it back on and you have the negative/positive display.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Oct 7, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Zojokkeli

cvbcbcmv said:


> Thanks for the tips guys! I'll start looking around, I definitely like the feature set of the rangeman and riseman, but we shall see. I'm always torn between saving up for a more expensive watch, or buying a few less expensive watches to keep it interesting. I would love a steinhart right now, but I could pick up a cool G shock and an skx or mako, and save some money.


 
  
 I was also pondering between Riseman and Rangeman, and decided to go with the latter. It's a fun watch, definitely recommended.


----------



## moedawg140

cvbcbcmv said:


> Thanks for the tips guys! I'll start looking around, I definitely like the feature set of the rangeman and riseman, but we shall see. I'm always torn between saving up for a more expensive watch, or buying a few less expensive watches to keep it interesting. I would love a steinhart right now, but I could pick up a cool G shock and an skx or mako, and save some money.




If you purchase a G-Shock around your budget, you'll be good to go. If you purchase one that features Multiband 6, you'll one owning one of, if not the most accurate timepieces - regardless of price or brand, in the world.


----------



## moedawg140

zojokkeli said:


> I was also pondering between Riseman and Rangeman, and decided to go with the latter. It's a fun watch, definitely recommended.




I adore the Rangeman, super rugged with features galore, and can see if someone wants to go with a model that is smaller on the wrist and weighs a lot less on the wrist as well - at least for these reasons, the Riseman would be a great alternate choice.


----------



## BaTou069

I got my first "real" watch for my engagement from my father in law.
 I can't take a picture of it right now since I'm on a business trip I was 1 week in India and didn't want to bring it there, wasn't ready to take the risk.
 It's a black IWC Portofino Chronograph with a black alligator band, picture will follow.
 I love it, and I started to love watches.
 Again a new hobby that empties your pockets, with the only difference that it's a timepiece unlike headphones


----------



## roadcykler

moedawg140 said:


> If you purchase a G-Shock around your budget, you'll be good to go. If you purchase one that features Multiband 6, you'll one owning one of, if not the most accurate timepieces - regardless of price or brand, in the world.


 
 When I'm on the G-Shock site, I searched for "Multiband 6", "Multi-band 6", "Multiband", and just "6" but they all return with nothing found. Any idea how many styles use that Multiband 6 thingee?


----------



## moedawg140

Wore this one today:


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Oct 7, 2020)

deleted


----------



## moedawg140

Just passing by on Rodeo Drive:


----------



## liamstrain

cvbcbcmv said:


> I'll probably end up buying an Skx or a mako soon. Not sure which I like better yet. The only thing that bothers me is not being able to hand-wind. I'm used to my watches dying considering how frequently I change it up, but I'm used to being able to just wind it up, set it, and go. Not sure how to make that happen with a non-handwinding movement unless I want to buy a winder and keep it on it all the time, which I really don't want to.


 
  
 I've honestly never had a problem with my SKX-007. When it dies, I just throw it on my wrist, shake it around a bit (5 seconds), set it and go.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Oct 7, 2020)

deleted


----------



## PalJoey

liamstrain said:


> I've honestly never had a problem with my SKX-007. When it dies, I just throw it on my wrist, shake it around a bit (5 seconds), set it and go.


 
 On the other hand, frenzied masturbation gets it all charged up properly.
  
 <ahem> so I'm told...


----------



## Narayan23

moedawg140 said:


> Just passing by on Rodeo Drive:


 
  
 IWC makes stunning watches 
  
 IWC Spitfire IW3878


----------



## Podster

I'd wear an IWC if I could afford one


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

My MTGS1000D-1A4 is also arriving. I hope I don't have to worry about charging and setting time issues. Thanks to Moe's for all his collection and update on new releases which helped me alot. I paid $507 on Ebay and seems like a good deal.



I don't mind wearing red :blink:


----------



## Zojokkeli

paljoey said:


> On the other hand, frenzied masturbation gets it all charged up properly.
> 
> <ahem> so I'm told...


 
  
 Talk about hitting two birds with one stone..


----------



## roadcykler

When I read about G Shock sizes on the Casio site it lists sizes as 52.4 x 45.9 x 16.5mm. Obviously the 16.5 is the thickness but of the other 2, which is width and which is height?


----------



## Podster

roadcykler said:


> When I read about G Shock sizes on the Casio site it lists sizes as 52.4 x 45.9 x 16.5mm. Obviously the 16.5 is the thickness but of the other 2, which is width and which is height?


 

 I'm sure king daddy will correct me if I'm wrong here but almost positive the 52.4 is height and 45.9 is width
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's the extra distance out for the band attachment
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cheers


 Any excuse for a gratuitous shot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## moedawg140

L x W x H


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

Not too big not too heavy..just purrfect


----------



## mwilson

Wearing this one today (5712R):


----------



## mwilson

^ usually in rotation with my Daytona (116515LN) during the workweek.


----------



## Podster

mwilson said:


> ^ usually in rotation with my Daytona (116515LN) during the workweek.


 

 Not a Rolex man myself but that is a nice looking one, see you like the gold tone


----------



## customcoco

Hi everyone !
  
 I've Grand Seikos were in the flesh. As such, I'd like to buy one.
  
 Because they seem to be getting more and more "popular" by the day, I'm thinking that buying a vintage one would perhaps be a sound investment.
  
 It obviously means buying from Japan, which requires certain skills and brand knowledge that I, so far, do not possess.
  
 Does anyone here know where I could find some informations on what I should look for ? I do intend to do my homework, but would also highly appreciate some kind of headstart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...
  
 Thanks !


----------



## mwilson

Look at timezone.com or watchuseek. Even rolexforums.com; Grand Seikos are definitely high-end and are discussed on the forums on those sites


----------



## mwilson

podster said:


> Not a Rolex man myself but that is a nice looking one, see you like the gold tone:wink_face:




I wouldn't consider myself a Rolex fan by any means, but this particular Daytona is stunning in the flesh. 

I like gold on my watches, as long as they're on a leather or rubber strap.


----------



## gelocks

Loving my StuckX Bull!!
This is one kickstarter watch that really did it for me! But I got another one on the way as well...


----------



## customcoco

mwilson said:


> Look at timezone.com or watchuseek. Even rolexforums.com; Grand Seikos are definitely high-end and are discussed on the forums on those sites


 

 Indeed. Thanks !
  
 They don't seem to be that well documented, which is a shame rather than a surprise given their lack of popularity (in the big scheme) outside Asia.
  
 I've worked (as an amateur in watchmaking) on some of their movements, and can only rave about their beauty and overall quality. Fantastic stuff.


----------



## gelocks

Got my other Kickstarter watch today. Loved the design for this one even more than the Bull. Decent Miyota movement, case is taller than I expected but like how it looks and feels.


----------



## mwilson

customcoco said:


> Indeed. Thanks !
> 
> They don't seem to be that well documented, which is a shame rather than a surprise given their lack of popularity (in the big scheme) outside Asia.
> 
> I've worked (as an amateur in watchmaking) on some of their movements, and can only rave about their beauty and overall quality. Fantastic stuff.


 
 ​
 people easily dismiss Grand Seiko as just another line within Seiko, but they are in a different league. And, on some of them, the spring drive movement is a tiny marvel.


----------



## jraul7

This one most of last week 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane55

jraul7 said:


> This one most of last week


 
  
 Classic, beautiful.


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

Wdf is tachymetre 





shane55 said:


> Classic, beautiful.




+1

...not sure if it's tachymeter or tachymetre


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

MTG night mode


----------



## customcoco

mwilson said:


> ​
> people easily dismiss Grand Seiko as just another line within Seiko, but they are in a different league. And, on some of them, the spring drive movement is a tiny marvel.


 

 Absolutely. Their dials are also top notch, but they're watches that one needs to wear for a certain time to fully appreciate.
  
 It won't make the same first impression as your lovely Nautilus would, for example. It takes time to notice just how finely polished the hands are, just how deep the dial's lacquer is, and how it plays with light etc...
  
 Then, you obviously have the Spring Drive, which is in a class of its own in terms of everyday usefulness without detracting from its mechanical appeal.

 Damn, I really want one


----------



## cel4145

My newest acquisition, a Hamilton Khaki Aviation, 42mm automatic


----------



## BaTou069

My precious


----------



## liamstrain

Since I took a new pic for another forum - same Alpinist. It's barely been off my wrist since it came in. Just a great watch.


----------



## Redcarmoose

My buddy had a night of drinking last night.


----------



## liamstrain

ouch!


----------



## OddE

liamstrain said:


> ouch!


 
  
 -Ouch indeed, I winced at seeing the poor watch like that!
  
 Luckily, it would appear that the dial and hands are fine; as long as the glass shards do not find their way into the movement before it winds down, it should be a simple enough repair.


----------



## Redcarmoose

odde said:


> -Ouch indeed, I winced at seeing the poor watch like that!
> 
> Luckily, it would appear that the dial and hands are fine; as long as the glass shards do not find their way into the movement before it winds down, it should be a simple enough repair.


 
 Remember that line from a movie where they say something to the effect of "Never feel sorry for a man with his own plane." Good example here.


----------



## mwilson

Casual beater, mostly for outdoor activities. Model is Superocean II in 42mm; perfect size for my wrist (they also make a 44mm variant).


----------



## BaTou069

batou069 said:


> My precious


 
  
 Hey Guys, I'm searching the inet for an alternative watch band/strap
 something like this: 
 https://www.instagram.com/bcattwatchstraps/
 http://shop.colareb.it
  
 What are your recommendations? I was thinking of black of course (maybe with a red thread instead of the white one) but I'm open for suggestions


----------



## mwilson

batou069 said:


> Hey Guys, I'm searching the inet for an alternative watch band/strap
> something like this:
> https://www.instagram.com/bcattwatchstraps/
> http://shop.colareb.it
> ...


 
  
 Try looking in this forum for strap threads. You'll get a variety of offers and also ideas. Jurgens, Hadley-Roma, Hirsch, etc.
  
 http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=threadt&frm_id=32


----------



## moedawg140

Just passed Vail, Colorado, on my way to Iowa. A lovely and brisk 18 degrees farenheit over here:


----------



## mwilson

^ Love Vail. My favorite summer destination. For a while, we went there year after year.


----------



## moedawg140

mwilson said:


> ^ Love Vail. My favorite summer destination. For a while, we went there year after year.




It's absolutely gorgeous. Also loved passing by the hot springs in nearby Glenwood Springs (on the way to Aspen). Here's a couple of iPhone pics of Vail about an hour ago from this post:





As for the G-Shock worn in my previous post, I picked one that has world time so it was easy to immediately choose the next time zone city as I travel the country. I also brought the 2nd Gen Bluetooth so it automatically syncs with whichever time the iPhone (or Android-compatible device) is set.


----------



## mwilson

Fantastic, thanks for sharing. Haven't been to Vail since 2013 and I miss it dearly. It's definitely been a tradition, and hope to restart it next summer. Also one of my favorites is having burgers and beer at Dillon Dam Brewery in (somewhat nearby) Dillon, watching the sunset.


----------



## moedawg140

mwilson said:


> Fantastic, thanks for sharing. Haven't been to Vail since 2013 and I miss it dearly. It's definitely been a tradition, and hope to restart it next summer. Also one of my favorites is having burgers and beer at Dillon Dam Brewery in (somewhat nearby) Dillon, watching the sunset.




Happy to share positivity!  Yeah, you should get back to the tradition if you can especially if you have awesome digs/timeshares/etc. 

The only yearly tradition I have so far is attending or coaching at the HS CA State Wrestling Championships, held in Bakersfield (used to be held in Stockton). Not a whole lot to do out there, but Bakersfield does have this yummy restaurant called Moo Creamery and they have an arcade/mini golf-type place with old school arcade games I used to play such as Street Fighter (series), Killer Instinct, and others.


----------



## mwilson

Happy Friday! Getting ready for the weekend here, felt like a 5140G day


----------



## mkyy

I will be traveling to Japan in a month and seeking for some suggestion for my first G-Shock to buy while I am there.
  
 It will be use on a day-to-day basis with not specific utility in mind.  Analog hands is optional since I already have other mechanical watches.  Solar charging is a must.  Not wanting to replace the battery on an annual basis.  Budget-wise, I want to keep it under $500. 
  
 Is there any JDM model I should look out for?  I am not a fan of the squarish G-Shock 5000-Series.
  
 Thanks all in advance!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

mwilson said:


> Happy Friday! Getting ready for the weekend here, felt like a 5140G day


 
  
 Classic PP!  And just weeks ago was the moment every perpetual owner dreams of


----------



## mwilson

bigfatpaulie said:


> Classic PP!  And just weeks ago was the moment every perpetual owner dreams of


 
  
 What's not classic is my completely forgetting about it and not even taking it out of the box til a couple of days ago. I usually have a couple of nicer pieces in rotation and the rest in the safe or winder, and I totally missed the whole raison d'être of a perpetual this year. O_o. However, I should also say that the darn thing is too small for my eyes anyway, I have to squint at the subdials. My primary means of telling time is still my iphone


----------



## liamstrain

Does it automatically compensate for Feb and Leap years?


----------



## mwilson

liamstrain said:


> Does it automatically compensate for Feb and Leap years?


 
  
 Yes, that's why they are called perpetual calendar grand complications. They are good until year 2100 (although there might be more exotic movements compensating even for that, but I'm not aware of any one in particular).
  
 There are also annual calendar complications (cf. patek 5146 for details) which only need to be set once per year.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

mwilson said:


> What's not classic is my completely forgetting about it and not even taking it out of the box til a couple of days ago. I usually have a couple of nicer pieces in rotation and the rest in the safe or winder, and I totally missed the whole raison d'être of a perpetual this year. O_o. However, I should also say that the darn thing is too small for my eyes anyway, I have to squint at the subdials. My primary means of telling time is still my iphone


 
  
 I don't think watches like this have anything do with telling time, so I appreciate your iPhone comment.
  
 What a shame to own a perpetual and miss a leap year!  HAHA!  TZ will full of posts about it on the 29th.  Could have bought a 5146 and save some money   
  
 I know, I know, it's just not the same.
  
 EDIT - We both went to the 5146.  Great minds and fools...


----------



## mwilson

bigfatpaulie said:


> EDIT - We both went to the 5146.  Great minds and fools...


 
  
 I did actually contemplate getting a 5146, but in the end decided to go with the 5140. At this level, there's no wrong choice, they're all works of art.


----------



## liamstrain

I've got my eye on an 1969 Alfa Romeo Giulia GT 1300 Junior for about that same price... they are all beautiful though. I need richer clients.


----------



## mwilson

I am so not into cars I had to google what you wrote above


----------



## russdenney

I have too many hobbies I can't afford...here you will see two or three of them...
  
 Watches (my steel Rolex Daytona 116520)
 My Mercedes Benz E-Class
 And the behind the scenes photo gear I used to take these pics...


----------



## Zojokkeli

Here's a poolside shot of my Rangeman from Thailand.


----------



## aroldan

Got this on the mail today:
  
 Jorg Gray JG6500 commemorative edition


----------



## moedawg140

mkyy said:


> I will be traveling to Japan in a month and seeking for some suggestion for my first G-Shock to buy while I am there.
> 
> It will be use on a day-to-day basis with not specific utility in mind.  Analog hands is optional since I already have other mechanical watches.  Solar charging is a must.  Not wanting to replace the battery on an annual basis.  Budget-wise, I want to keep it under $500.
> 
> ...




Based on your questions/inquiries, I would suggest the Japanese release-only Love The Sea And The Earth Limited Edition Rangeman (GW-9401KJ-3JR). You may or may not be able to find it below $500 these days. 

Below is a photo of mine:






I'm here in Cedar Rapids, Iowa, and very ecstatic that my student I coached when he was high school wound up making the semifinals tonight and placing top 6 and NCAA All-American status as a result!


----------



## mkyy

moedawg140 said:


> Based on your questions/inquiries, I would suggest the Japanese release-only Love The Sea And The Earth Limited Edition Rangeman (GW-9401KJ-3JR). You may or may not be able to find it below $500 these days.
> 
> Below is a photo of mine:


 
  
  
 Thanks moedawg140.  I like the style but  I can't say I am a fan of the color.


----------



## moedawg140

mkyy said:


> Thanks moedawg140.  I like the style but  I can't say I am a fan of the color.




No worries. I was suggesting a Japanese release only model for you that I personally own. Casio offers a G-Shock Rangeman in Yellow, and a Rangeman in Gray with Red highlights that are Japanese release only models as well. It may be more difficult to find those colors in person (aside from purchasing them on a site like fleabay) because those limited edition colors have been available for a while now, as opposed to the posted green/clear green model since it's last season's model. If you don't mind with regards to purchasing a Rangeman that isn't only Japanese release only, you can find them as limited and non-limited release models - locating the models online and offline (depending on the specific color(s) chosen): Black, Olive, Blue, White, Maroon, White, Sunrise Purple, etcetera. 

Good luck!


----------



## mkyy

moedawg140 said:


> No worries. I was suggesting a Japanese release only model for you that I personally own. Casio offers a G-Shock Rangeman in Yellow, and a Rangeman in Gray with Red highlights that are Japanese release only models as well. It may be more difficult to find those colors in person (aside from purchasing them on a site like fleabay) because those limited edition colors have been available for a while now, as opposed to the posted green/clear green model since it's last season's model. If you don't mind with regards to purchasing a Rangeman that isn't only Japanese release only, you can find them as limited and non-limited release models - locating the models online and offline (depending on the specific color(s) chosen): Black, Olive, Blue, White, Maroon, White, Sunrise Purple, etcetera.
> 
> Good luck!


 

 Great!  I'll see what I can find in store and report back after the trip.  Thanks.


----------



## moedawg140

mkyy said:


> Great!  I'll see what I can find in store and report back after the trip.  Thanks.




Perfect, have fun!


----------



## cvbcbcmv

At this point, I'm about 95% sure I would like to pick up an Orient Mako USA. The question is, when will that be, as it may be a while before I'm looking to purchase any form of luxury after CanJam... I mean let's be realistic here haha.
  
 Moedawg, will you be there on Sunday? I sure hope to see you, and whatever is on your wrist, at the show!


----------



## moedawg140

cvbcbcmv said:


> At this point, I'm about 95% sure I would like to pick up an Orient Mako USA. The question is, when will that be, as it may be a while before I'm looking to purchase any form of luxury after CanJam... I mean let's be realistic here haha.
> 
> Moedawg, will you be there on Sunday? I sure hope to see you, and whatever is on your wrist, at the show!




I will be there both days. Feel free to introduce yourself when you see me (I should not be very difficult to find). See you and everyone else who attends, soon!


----------



## moedawg140

Happy to say it was a great trip to Iowa, my wrestler I coached when he was in HS ended up becoming the NCAA National runner-up as a sophomore. Unseeded and knocked off the 7th, 2nd and 3rd seeds enroute to make the finals and end up 2nd in the Nation. 

Goodbye Iowa, it was great, super nice people and very passionate about wrestling, that's for sure! Next year, Wisconsin!

Going for the takedown:


The National Trophy:


Near the airport in Cedar Rapids, Iowa:


----------



## jraul7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coq de Combat

An update from me: I'm finally doing stable enough to go back to work and enjoy life. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Wokei

@Coq de Combat .....cheers ...good to hear that.....good looking watch ( love the black n yellow contrast ) ....you got some very nice ink ....me rikey woot woot


----------



## Coq de Combat

Thanks wokei my friend! Yeah, this Wenger has lately become my go-to everyday watch! Like it a lot .. Oh and thanks for the ink comment, yeah that darned ink keeps spreading..


----------



## cel4145

coq de combat said:


> An update from me: I'm finally doing stable enough to go back to work and enjoy life. Thanks for the support.






wokei said:


> @Coq de Combat .....cheers ...good to hear that.....good looking watch ( love the black n yellow contrast ) ....you got some very nice ink ....me rikey woot woot




I really like the yellow on that Wenger Sea Force. I have the completely black dial version, but sometimes lament not getting one of the color trim versions.


----------



## Coq de Combat

It's gorgeous I agree. You have any pics of that black version? The Wenger Sea Force are great watches.

Quite comfortable rubber band as well, very soft.


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Happy to say it was a great trip to Iowa, my wrestler I coached when he was in HS ended up becoming the NCAA National runner-up as a sophomore. Unseeded and knocked off the 7th, 2nd and 3rd seeds enroute to make the finals and end up 2nd in the Nation.
> 
> Goodbye Iowa, it was great, super nice people and very passionate about wrestling, that's for sure! Next year, Wisconsin!
> 
> ...


 
 That's awesome Cool Moe G, congrats to you and your wrestler
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My 7th grader is advancing in his basketball tournament, they actually lost their game by three but I kept telling everyone the team we player brought a large ringer with them to the tournament who was not in regular season games and it turned out he was in the 9th grade and they had to forfeit. We were coming back hard but could not race the clock.
  
 cvb, good luck with that Orient. I love mine


----------



## roadcykler

Here's my latest, nothing fancy but it has the things I was looking for and some things that are kind of cool that I wasn't too concerned about. I wanted the "negative face" look and the MultiBand 6 system and this watch has those plus moon and tide info. It's not tremendously large, which I don't care for at all but it is pretty big, imo. Only worn it once but it's comfortable thanks the the little "wings" and the band being a little more flexible that my other G-Shock. Don't mind the paleness. I live in the NW and don't much care for the sun except as a heat source.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Argh, I just will not decide on an affordable diver! While I was _sure _I preferred the Mako over the SKX, I'm skeptical again. The sapphire on the Mako USA will probably be the deciding factor in the end, though. Does anyone have any ideas for large stores I can go where I can expect a good selection of Japanese watches to try on-wrist?


----------



## Redcarmoose

Just get this.


----------



## jraul7

redcarmoose said:


> Just get this.


 
  
 Agree...I've owned both watches more than once, and the Seiko SKX is a better watch.
  
 Have you seen the Seiko 6309 reissue? They call them "Turtle", and they look really good:


----------



## jraul7

This for me today:


----------



## Podster

Great suggestion by Redcar  http://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_SKX007K1_Watch_p/skx007k1.htm 
  
 I have a soft spot for yellow faces
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 http://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_SKXA35_Watch_p/skxa35.htm
  
 or something like this is nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.jomashop.com/citizen-watch-bn0151-09l.html?utm_source=googleproduct&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=googleproductsearch&pt_source=googleads&pt_medium=cpc&pt_campaign=(ROI)+Shopping+-+Sale+Watches+$100+-+500&gclid=CJSittjwx8sCFQYIaQodWYUKPQ 
  
 I love my Orient and the Mako is sweet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 http://www.longislandwatch.com/Orient_EM6500FB_Watch_p/em6500fb.htm
  
 Think this is out of what you want to pay but Massdrop is running this right now for about $100 less than going retail!
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sumo-sbdc?utm_placement=15&referer=PR3LLV&mode=guest_open&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Automated%20Daily%20Promotional%202016-03-17&utm_term=Daily%20Promotional


----------



## moedawg140

coq de combat said:


> An update from me: I'm finally doing stable enough to go back to work and enjoy life. Thanks for the support.




Your timepiece looks good, my friend. Nice to hear from you, as well! Maybe you can come by to CanJam London this year - would be nice to finally meet you. 




podster said:


> That's awesome Cool Moe G, congrats to you and your wrestler My 7th grader is advancing in his basketball tournament, they actually lost their game by three but I kept telling everyone the team we player brought a large ringer with them to the tournament who was not in regular season games and it turned out he was in the 9th grade and they had to forfeit. We were coming back hard but could not race the clock. ...




Appreciate the kind words, my friend. I understand your predicament you experienced, as we (wrestlers and wrestling coaches) experience similar issues as well, usually has to do with not playing by the rules when it comes to recruiting and whatnot, in high school and seldomly in college as well. What's good though is that it is still two people on the mat, and the best of the two will usually be the victor. 

Great acquisition, roadcykler.


----------



## roadcykler

jraul7 said:


> This for me today:


 
 What brand/model of knife is that? Great looking carbon fibre.


----------



## moedawg140

Here is my latest G-Shock, won from a bet that my friend lost. He was originally going to give me money, but I told him to get me a G-Shock instead. I made sure to get a G that was special/new to me. I own zero G-Shocks that are lime-green, or any AW-5XX models, until last night. This model is also one of the smallest-in-case size and lightest-in-weight non "S series" or "Baby Gs" currently in production. 

Introducing, the G-Shock Vivid Color AW-582SC-3ADR:


----------



## BRCMRGN

GW-5000-1JF with GW5600BC Combi Bracelet


----------



## maeveth

Thought id add my new automatic here, picked it up last week.  Panerai PAM00531


----------



## Coq de Combat

moedawg140 said:


> Your timepiece looks good, my friend. Nice to hear from you, as well! Maybe you can come by to CanJam London this year - would be nice to finally meet you.
> Appreciate the kind words, my friend. I understand your predicament you experienced, as we (wrestlers and wrestling coaches) experience similar issues as well, usually has to do with not playing by the rules when it comes to recruiting and whatnot, in high school and seldomly in college as well. What's good though is that it is still two people on the mat, and the best of the two will usually be the victor.
> 
> Great acquisition, @roadcykler.


 

 Hey Moe, my friend.
  
 Thanks, yeah, I'm in love with the Wenger and quite a few of my G-Shocks. The rest are a bit down the list though. 

 CanJam would be awesome .. I'm not going to say no immediately, but money is a bit of a concern for me, but if I can get the finances together with some vacation, I'll make sure to get there. Any particular gear of bigger interest to you?


----------



## moedawg140

coq de combat said:


> Hey Moe, my friend.
> 
> Thanks, yeah, I'm in love with the Wenger and quite a few of my G-Shocks. The rest are a bit down the list though.
> 
> CanJam would be awesome .. I'm not going to say no immediately, but money is a bit of a concern for me, but if I can get the finances together with some vacation, I'll make sure to get there. Any particular gear of bigger interest to you?


 
  
 If you can make it to London, awesome, it not, no worries at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 CanJam is this weekend, so I'm sure that I'll find something to really enjoy, but currently, I am highly satisfied with the RIVA S and the current/future RIVA Audio lineup.


----------



## liamstrain

roadcykler said:


> What brand/model of knife is that? Great looking carbon fibre.


 
 Looks like a Spyderco Chaparral.


----------



## PalJoey

maeveth said:


> Thought id add my new automatic here, picked it up last week.  Panerai PAM00531


 
 Very nice-looking watch!
  
 Panerais are a bit too chunky for my taste, but I still do like their looks.


----------



## dc-k

moedawg140 said:


> The Huawei watch looks pretty snazzy.  It looks to be a nice, thick, circular-face watch that is an alternative to anyone not in the iPhone ecosystem.  If it winds up working well with the iPhone, it may be a good alternative for those who own iPhones as well.  I am interested in anything that works seamlessly with my music applications and definitely want robust GPS integration as well.


 
  

  
 I think my huawei is one of the nicest of the current smartwatches


----------



## jraul7

liamstrain said:


> Looks like a Spyderco Chaparral.


 
  
 Correct, Spyderco Chaparral. Great "gentlemen knife".... its a great slicer.


----------



## moedawg140

dc-k said:


> I think my huawei is one of the nicest of the current smartwatches




Nice! My brother from another mother's Samsung Gear S2 Classic is one of the cleanest and nicest looking smartwatches I've seen, bar none.


----------



## Podster

Well I am partial to those yellow dials, some may laugh at my $99 Road and Track trinket page buy but after 8 years this Zeitner still keeps great time and held up well. It has the build and heft of a much more expensive time piece


----------



## jraul7

podster said:


> Well I am partial to those yellow dials, some may laugh at my $99 Road and Track trinket page buy but after 8 years this Zeitner still keeps great time and held up well. It has the build and heft of a much more expensive time piece


 
 I really like seeing watches that show that they've been worn, good job!


----------



## Coq de Combat

moedawg140 said:


> If you can make it to London, awesome, it not, no worries at all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh this weekend? Then no, couldn't make it even if I had the moneys for it.
  
 But I may make it to london some other time .. a friend of mine has been nagging on me to go there some day, and his relatives own a house somewhere in london.


----------



## moedawg140

coq de combat said:


> Oh this weekend? Then no, couldn't make it even if I had the moneys for it.
> 
> But I may make it to london some other time .. a friend of mine has been nagging on me to go there some day, and his relatives own a house somewhere in london.




I definitely wasn't expecting you to make this weekend's CanJam in SoCal! :eek:

Try to attend London's CanJam in August this year if you can - it is sure to be even better than last year!


----------



## Coq de Combat

Hahaha, yeah I'll try making it!


----------



## russdenney

Rolex just announced this 4 days ago...I am first on my list at my authorized dealer. I am prepared to sell children to fund this purchase 
  
 Steel Rolex Daytona with new Black Ceramic Bezel! The same watch is given to the winners of the 24 Hours at Daytona!!!
  
 Only $12,400 easy payments of a dollar


----------



## jraul7

That's probably the hottest offering that came from Basel this year, really like it!


----------



## russdenney

jraul7 said:


> That's probably the hottest offering that came from Basel this year, really like it!


 
  
 Certainly seems so. I am hoping to wait isn't too long...


----------



## Zojokkeli

russdenney said:


> Rolex just announced this 4 days ago...I am first on my list at my authorized dealer. I am prepared to sell children to fund this purchase
> 
> Steel Rolex Daytona with new Black Ceramic Bezel! The same watch is given to the winners of the 24 Hours at Daytona!!!
> 
> Only $12,400 easy payments of a dollar




I also noticed it, absolutely stunning! I'll turn 30 in a few years, better start saving up.


----------



## Accoun

Now if only they gave up on the ROLEXROLEXROLEXROLEX. I will admit that I haven't seen them in person, but at least on photos it looks just annoying.


----------



## OddE

accoun said:


> Now if only they gave up on the ROLEXROLEXROLEXROLEX. I will admit that I haven't seen them in person, but at least on photos it looks just annoying.




-Agreed. It is somewhat more subtle IRL than in the photos, but still an annoyance, IMHO. 

The solution is to develop a taste for vintage Rolexes...


----------



## cel4145

accoun said:


> Now if only they gave up on the ROLEXROLEXROLEXROLEX.




Get a Tisell. Won't say Rolex anywhere on it, but looks awfully like a Rolex


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

accoun said:


> Now if only they gave up on the ROLEXROLEXROLEXROLEX. I will admit that I haven't seen them in person, but at least on photos it looks just annoying.





How about a custom designed rolex??



http://www.madeworn.com/madeworn-watch-collection.php


----------



## ivanrocks321

dropbassnotbomb said:


> How about a custom designed rolex??
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.madeworn.com/madeworn-watch-collection.php


 
 A+


----------



## roadcykler

dropbassnotbomb said:


> How about a custom designed rolex??
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.madeworn.com/madeworn-watch-collection.php


 
 Doesn't change the functionality but our society is driven by outward appearances so this isn't surprising. I suppose if one can afford a Rolex, they can probably afford to have it "antiqued" too.


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

What time is it?


----------



## russdenney

accoun said:


> Now if only they gave up on the ROLEXROLEXROLEXROLEX. I will admit that I haven't seen them in person, but at least on photos it looks just annoying.


 
 I own several with this engraving.
  
 It is VERY subtle in real life. Almost don't notice unless you are looking for it.


----------



## jraul7

russdenney said:


> I own several with this engraving.
> 
> It is VERY subtle in real life. Almost don't notice unless you are looking for it.


 
  
 Agree, try to see it here (of course you can, but only if you search for it):


----------



## BaTou069

No Rolex fan here, this crown logo just screams look at me, and they just look plain standard, haven't seen a rolex that catched my eye, ever. Don't know it's so popular in the usa


----------



## liamstrain

dropbassnotbomb said:


> How about a custom designed rolex??
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.madeworn.com/madeworn-watch-collection.php


 
  
 Wow. I really don't like that at all. Aside from the over-the-top nature of it, the style of engraving seems directly at odds with the "high-tech" Milgauss purpose and branding (and lightning hand).
  
 I guess money doesn't mean taste.


----------



## russdenney

batou069 said:


> No Rolex fan here, this crown logo just screams look at me, and they just look plain standard, haven't seen a rolex that catched my eye, ever. Don't know it's so popular in the usa


 
 Certainly not everyone's taste...
  
 I will say this...they have been a rock solid place to put some money. I bought my step-father a steel & gold submariner in 2003 for just over $5000 new. That same watch is pushing $13,000 now. The same has happened with all the Rolex's I have bought in the last 10 years.
  
 I would never call them an investment, but Rolex is one of those very few consumable items you can use for 10+ years and get your money back out of and then some. I have owned a lot of watches - Rolex, Breitling, Patek, etc...Rolex is by far the best performer for overall reliability and return on investment. They are one of the few manufactures now who make most or all of their product in house. Breitling is a good example of an $8000 watch with a $35 movement in it made by a McWatch movement company (ETA, etc...) They are bringing some stuff in-house, but they have a long way to go to establish a firm reputation for making reliable movements.


----------



## Zojokkeli

Can someone who owns a Rolex tell how much are the maintenance costs? Assuming you just send in for service after 5-10 years of normal use.


----------



## russdenney

zojokkeli said:


> Can someone who owns a Rolex tell how much are the maintenance costs? Assuming you just send in for service after 5-10 years of normal use.


 
 Every 7-10 years you will spend around $700 US for a service assuming you didn't absolutely beat the hell out of it (normal wear and tear).


----------



## Zojokkeli

russdenney said:


> Every 7-10 years you will spend around $700 US for a service assuming you didn't absolutely beat the hell out of it (normal wear and tear).


 
  
 Thanks! Not too bad then. The new Daytona is really, really sweet.


----------



## BRCMRGN

My favorite watch - Seiko Kinetic Titanium (5m43-0b69).  Very light and seemingly indestructible.  Bought my first one in 2000.  Capacitor died in 2006. Had it replaced with rechargeable lithium ion battery in 2008.
  

  
 Recently bought two more refurbished ones on eBay (don't want to ever be without one) and bought the Kinetic Charger:
  

  
 This thing is great. Not cheap, but very useful for keeping multiple Kinetics charged at all times.


----------



## OddE

> Rolex is by far the best performer for overall reliability and return on investment. They are one of the few manufactures now who make most or all of their product in house. Breitling is a good example of an $8000 watch with a $35 movement in it made by a McWatch movement company (ETA, etc...)


 
  
 -I do find it a bit snobbish referring to ETA as a 'McWatch' company, my apologies if that was not the message you tried to get across.
  
 Rolex do produce excellent movements, don't get me wrong -and there's no denying that they hold their value exceedingly well- but they, too found it sensible to outsource movements on occasion (el Primero Daytonas, I'm looking at you!). Doesn't make a 16520 any less desirable, IMHO - and there's no doubt that ETA are very, very good at what they do. Heck, now that Swatch are restricting supply of ETA movements to other Swatch group companies, I guess it could be argued that ETA makes in-house movements, too... 
  
 Incidentally, I own an ETA-powered vintage-ish Breitling  - more precisely, a Valjoux 7750-equipped one. (A late eighties Chrono Shark)
  
 I do find the rotor a bit on the noisy side (I guess I am not the first 7750 owner to make that observation!), but as far as reliability, ruggedness and accuracy goes, it has been a rock solid performer. Not bad for a McWatch, anyway. (Which, I will admit, in the case of the 7750 is not an entirely unwarranted designation, seeing how much effort was spent making the 7750 cheap to make...)
  
 Unless things have changed, by the way, the most decidedly in-house watch company is...
  
  
                                                                                                                                                                                      ...Seiko.
  
 They even refined their own lubricants, rather than using Moebius' products like everybody else.


----------



## customcoco

odde said:


> Unless things have changed, by the way, the most decidedly in-house watch company is...
> 
> 
> ...Seiko.
> ...


 
 Indeed. I don't want to end up being the Seiko Fanboy of that thread, but they do build exceptionnal watches, whether one chooses to go full Quartz, Spring Drive, or even "plain" mechanical.
  
 With that said, a well cared for Rolex is a beautiful thing. I don't get the appeal of the Daytona's (which I find horribly overpriced), but I appreciate the simpler models. Something like a grey dialed Date-less oyster would be closer to my tastes. The Milgauss is also quite intriguing, even though I once again find its price hard to swallow.
  
 Then, as someone else already mentionned, their re-sale values are unmatched. Buy well (read : used), and you could end up swapping watches every six months without investing anything more, nor going down in the model range.
  
 My guess is that Rolexes are the epitome of Veblen's goods. They don't even try to give anything in the way of value, since nobody cares about value in the first place. That's why it is so hard for those who do not get their appeal to justify buying one. Those who do, however, feel that nothing else's quite like a Rolex. Some are objectively better, some are different, but nothing is quite like it.
  
 I sometimes suffer from Oyster envy, and realize that nothing else will do. Still, I wouldn't buy a Daytona even if I could afford it.
  
 Nomos also gets my vote, as a company making most of its stuff, but we're now in a completely different aesthetic territory. That's a company that cares about value, though.


----------



## russdenney

odde said:


> -I do find it a bit snobbish referring to ETA as a 'McWatch' company, my apologies if that was not the message you tried to get across.
> 
> Rolex do produce excellent movements, don't get me wrong -and there's no denying that they hold their value exceedingly well- but they, too found it sensible to outsource movements on occasion (el Primero Daytonas, I'm looking at you!). Doesn't make a 16520 any less desirable, IMHO - and there's no doubt that ETA are very, very good at what they do. Heck, now that Swatch are restricting supply of ETA movements to other Swatch group companies, I guess it could be argued that ETA makes in-house movements, too...
> 
> ...


 
 My apologies if I offended with my ETA claims...
  
 I will point out that the Daytona movement was pulled in-house some # of years ago with the caliber 4130 - one the finest chronograph movements known to man. With that, I believe Rolex has become 100% in-house production save for a few parts.
  
 I have owned more than a few Breitlings. They were the only watch I ever had problems with, and I eventually wrote them off due to malfunctions and horrid resale value. Great looking watches though...I always thought the Navitimer was gorgeous.


----------



## OddE

customcoco said:


> Indeed. I don't want to end up being the Seiko Fanboy of that thread, but they do build exceptionnal watches, whether one chooses to go full Quartz, Spring Drive, or even "plain" mechanical.
> 
> With that said, a well cared for Rolex is a beautiful thing. I don't get the appeal of the Daytona's (which I find horribly overpriced), but I appreciate the simpler models. Something like a grey dialed Date-less oyster would be closer to my tastes. The Milgauss is also quite intriguing, even though I once again find its price hard to swallow.
> 
> ...


 
  
 -Agreed; poor Thorstein Veblen shouldn't be surprised if someone renamed his observation into 'Rolex goods', as they have perfected the art, for sure!
  
 (That being said, I really, really want an Explorer - probably a 14270, but if a late 1016 comes up at the right price... Anyway, definitely one of the 36mm ones; I am quite lucky in that the most appealing Rolex (to me, that is) is also one of the most affordable ones. 
  
 +1 on the Nomos range - their Bauhaus aesthetic really speaks to me, though I haven't seen one in the flesh for at least 4-5 years.


----------



## OddE

russdenney said:


> My apologies if I offended with my ETA claims...
> 
> I will point out that the Daytona movement was pulled in-house some # of years ago with the caliber 4130 - one the finest chronograph movements known to man. With that, I believe Rolex has become 100% in-house production save for a few parts.
> 
> I have owned more than a few Breitlings. They were the only watch I ever had problems with, and I eventually wrote them off due to malfunctions and horrid resale value. Great looking watches though...I always thought the Navitimer was gorgeous.


 
  
 -Oh, no worries, us Norse people aren't that easily offended.
  
 Living way out in the boonies, I've never handled a 4130 Daytona - I've dropped by a number of Rolex dealers in latter years, but none which had had even a drool specimen in stock. Still don't quite get the aesthetics of the Daytonas, though - obviously, opinions vary, but to my mind the chrono to beat in the good looks department is the Speedmaster, with some of the IWC Portuguese claiming second place.
  
 As for Breitlings, I've owned (and still own) one, which luckily hasn't caused me any problems over the years; I put this down to it being fitted with a 7750 - a lot can be said about the 7750, but that it isn't rugged isn't one of them! The Navitimers (and their cousins, the Cosmonautes) do look great, though - to each his own, but I find that most of the current Breitling range is somewhat over-blinged, to my tastes. The Navitimers still by and large look just like they did fifty years ago.
  
 By the way - presumably you know already, but just in case - have you seen the Sinn Navitimers? By a quirk of corporate licencing after Breitling went bankrupt in the late seventies (?), Sinn acquired rights (and some parts and tooling, methinks) to make Navitimers; they renamed it the Sinn 903, slapped in a Lemania movement and off they went. Nowadays, I think there's a Sellita inside.
  
 Much as I like the Breitling wings, I do most of the time find the Sinn's more understated dial (To the extent a Navitimer can ever be understated!) the better looking one. I am not entirely sold on Sellitas (Though I would expect Sinn to give them a good work-over) - but a Lemania-powered 903 would definitely be desirable to this watch enthusiast!


----------



## mwilson

jraul7 said:


> That's probably the hottest offering that came from Basel this year, really like it!


 
  
 Yeah, I dig the Cerachrom Daytona, will probably get one at some point to match my 116515.
  
 For my taste, however, I'm far more excited by the new Grand Seiko Spring Drive 8-day in Pt:
  
 https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-grand-seiko-spring-drive-8-day-power-reserve-a-rare-example-of-japanese-haute-horology-from-the-famed-micro-artist-studio
  
 The only thing holding me back from plunking down $55k on it is its 43mm case; too big on paper for my preference, needs to be seen in person and on the wrist.


----------



## roadcykler

If they're only making 8 of them, they're quite possibly all spoken for already.


----------



## mwilson

I'm sure they're all gone


----------



## Blurr

Pick up a new casio today, solar and bluetooth functionality. I especially like the 3D hour markers and the second hands hit the markers accurately. Bluetooth let you adjust the timezone as wel align the hands when they feel off and lots more stuff i have yet to explore.


----------



## moedawg140

blurr said:


> Pick up a new casio today, solar and bluetooth functionality. I especially like the 3D hour markers and the second hands hit the markers accurately. Bluetooth let you adjust the timezone as wel align the hands when they feel off and lots more stuff i have yet to explore.


 
  
 Nice! I adore Casio's Bluetooth technology.  My favorite is probably the Gen 2 (Casio G-Shock), as I feel the functionality is more practical for my uses than the Gen1 and Gen 3 models (which I both own as well).


----------



## Blurr

moedawg140 said:


> Nice! I adore Casio's Bluetooth technology.  My favorite is probably the Gen 2 (Casio G-Shock), as I feel the functionality is more practical for my uses than the Gen1 and Gen 3 models (which I both own as well).


 
 I don't know which generations this one is, but it lacks the always connect functions that the gmix has, like getting notifications and music control. The things it can do, you need the casio bluetooth app to adjust, setting up 5 alarm or which timezone you want on the secondary dial is just a easy as sunday morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. It feels so weird not having to adjust the watch with the crown, then again it synch with internet time everyday so it will always be accurate.
  
 ps. I notice that there is a tiny world map in the secondary gmt dial, loving this kind of attention to details.


----------



## moedawg140

blurr said:


> I don't know which generations this one is, but it lacks the always connect functions that the gmix has, like getting notifications and music control. The things it can do, you need the casio bluetooth app to adjust, setting up 5 alarm or which timezone you want on the secondary dial is just a easy as sunday morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm not sure with regard to your specific generation (looks like the first) but the Casio Edifice Bluetooth comes in three models (ECB-500X[X], EQB-500X[X][X], and EQB-510X[X][X] - the X, XX, and XXX denoting model names such as D, DB and RBB.  The ECB-500 is Dual Dial World Time Analog and Digital Combination, EQB-500 is the Dual Dial World Time Sporty Design, and the EQB-510 is Dual Dial World Time).  The Gen 1 and Gen 2 Bluetooth G-Shocks do not have G-Mix functionality either.
  
 These are my favorite Bluetooth Edifice models (have not tried them on as of this posting)
  
 EQB-510RBM-1AJR

  
 EQB-500RBB-2AJR

  
 It's great to not have to set the watch on the watch itself.  It was amazing to have my Gen 2 connected to my iPhone as I changed timezones during my country drive to Iowa, as the timepiece changed to the exact same time the iPhone was set to by GPS/atomic clock, automatically.  Loved it!


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

Can't beat Moe G, he's a G-Shock specialist!

What the heck is multiband atomic.. guess mine wouldn't change time by itself :rolleyes:


----------



## Coq de Combat

I like this one:
  

  
 The dark grey goes well with red.


----------



## Blurr

I would love to get one of pvd coated one as well but haven't seen them in store yet.


----------



## 30Cal

I typically wear a LLBean tririum field watch or a G-Shock, but this one rotates in fairly often.  
  
 A lot of it is not original at this point--the pearl is new, the minute hand got re-lumed at some point, and the original band broke and fortunately landed INSIDE the canoe in the 80's.  It's been polished more than once, the crystal is fairly new.  My dad bought it in 1969.  He flew missions in Vietnam with it, I wore it on a SSBN patrol (missile sub), and my brother work it for a while flying in Afghanistan.  
  
  
 That's me on the left:

  
[Mod edit - fixed image links]


----------



## PalJoey

A watch with a personal history is, in so many ways, far more valuable than a watch with a humungous price tag.


----------



## liamstrain

30cal said:


> I typically wear a LLBean tririum field watch or a G-Shock, but this one rotates in fairly often.
> 
> A lot of it is not original at this point--the pearl is new, the minute hand got re-lumed at some point, and the original band broke and fortunately landed INSIDE the canoe in the 80's.  It's been polished more than once, the crystal is fairly new.  My dad bought it in 1969.  He flew missions in Vietnam with it, I wore it on a SSBN patrol (missile sub), and my brother work it for a while flying in Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


 
 That's fantastic. Great history - you are lucky to have that. As PalJoey says, that family connection is more valuable than what the watch may be worth objectively.

 All the best.


----------



## 30Cal

liamstrain said:


> That's fantastic. Great history - you are lucky to have that. As PalJoey says, that family connection is more valuable than what the watch may be worth objectively.
> 
> All the best.


 
 I'm more thankful to have a dad that is sentimental to the point of being pushy.  "Here!  Take this and wear it for a couple of months!"  He's a guy that knows how to play the long game.
  
 He bought it back when it was known as a rugged watch.  I think $250 (from a guy that came back from leave in Hong Kong and had bought a couple of them for $200).
  
  
 The G-Shock is more my thing these days.  I remember when they first came out thinking how danged clunky they looked.  But one day, I'm up in the superstructure of the submarine watching them torque down the nuts on a shore service trunk getting ready to head to sea (if you've ever seen 1000 ft-lbs applied on a dozen 2 1/2" nuts, it's a good time).  Well, part of the job is closing out the general area; making sure it was clear of tools, kickboards, zincs in passable shape, etc).   Behind the mechanics, I spotted a wad of duct tape, the submarine version, EB (Electic Boat) green, on one of the chunks of angle iron that supports the turtle-back of an SSBN.  I grabbed it, unwound it, and after about 6 turns, found a Casio G-Shock.  Half the band came off with the tape, but it was still keeping time.  And it had obviously been there for a fair period of time, and which, by the nature of things, had exceeded it's maximum depth rating at least once if not a couple of times.  I wish now that I'd pocketed that one.


----------



## moedawg140

30cal said:


> I'm more thankful to have a dad that is sentimental to the point of being pushy.  "Here!  Take this and wear it for a couple of months!"  He's a guy that knows how to play the long game.
> 
> He bought it back when it was known as a rugged watch.  I think $250 (from a guy that came back from leave in Hong Kong and had bought a couple of them for $200).
> 
> ...


 
  
 The G-Shock is as tough as they come.
  
 Here are a few videos that demonstrate their toughness:
  
_G-Shock Test of Toughness: Drop Test, Hammer Test, Piston Test, Vibration Test, Electric Shock Test, Ice Test, Deep Water Test_

  
_G-Shock - Torture Test: Ice & Heat_


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Oct 7, 2020)

deleted


----------



## PalJoey

I don't think http://www.willitblend.com/ have tried a G-Shock yet.


----------



## cel4145

cvbcbcmv said:


> After seeing an SKX in person, I've decided to just spend a bit more money and go with a Steinhart Ocean 1 GMT. At the end of the day, I really want that GMT dial, it's incredibly useful for me.
> 
> Now, I'm fairly confident I want to do some shifting in my collection and sell some things to help offset the cost. Firstly, I'm pretty sure I'm going to sell my Maratac SR-3. If the Steinhart is what I'm hoping it'll be, that watch is just going to collect dust.
> 
> Where I'm torn is whether or not I should sell my Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic. That would leave me without a dress watch, so I'd likely just replace it with an Orient Bambino and end up with a bit of money saved. I feel like I might not get enough for the Hamilton to really make it worth it to give up such a beautiful, Swiss piece. I'll take everything one step at a time. Step 1. Make sure the Steinhart is what I'm hoping it is once it arrives. 2. Sell my SR-3. 3. Evaluate the Hamiltion situation after that.




Orients are nice for the money, but the Hamilton is definitely a better class of watch in fit and finish than the Bambino. Plus, if you plan on keeping the watch long term, I would imagine it's easier to find a jeweler who can service an ETA automatic movement (assuming that's what you have) than an Orient one.


----------



## moedawg140

paljoey said:


> I don't think http://www.willitblend.com/ have tried a G-Shock yet.




If they ever did, they would need to try different model G-Shocks, as not all are created completely equal. Most have a resin outer, but some are stainless steel and some are made out of titanium. Hopefully, at least one type of model would make it out alive. If not, no worries, if a watch was put in a blender or something with spinning blades under unique circumstances while the owner was wearing it, I would have to say that more than likely the owner would be in much worse shape.


----------



## AladdinSane

Finally gave in and picked up a watch I've wanted for a while: Seiko Cocktail. Not sure if the IPA counts as a cocktail but it was yummy.


----------



## moedawg140

aladdinsane said:


> Finally gave in and picked up a watch I've wanted for a while: Seiko Cocktail. Not sure if the IPA counts as a cocktail but it was yummy.


 
  
 The Seiko looks nice and classy, congratulations!


----------



## OddE

aladdinsane said:


> Finally gave in and picked up a watch I've wanted for a while: Seiko Cocktail. Not sure if the IPA counts as a cocktail but it was yummy.


 
  
 -The Cocktail Time Seikos are wonderful, I've been ready to grab one the moment I see one for a couple of years now - congrats! (Oh, and thanks for the inspiration - I'm off to the beer fridge to get myself a nice IPA...)


----------



## Wokei

AladdinSane...Excellent choice with the Cocktail... It's a beautiful and classy ... Woot woot


----------



## liamstrain

Well done. That's been on my list since I saw it.
  
 Quote:


aladdinsane said:


> Finally gave in and picked up a watch I've wanted for a while: Seiko Cocktail. Not sure if the IPA counts as a cocktail but it was yummy.


----------



## Coq de Combat

moedawg140 said:


> If they ever did, they would need to try different model G-Shocks, as not all are created completely equal. Most have a resin outer, but some are stainless steel and some are made out of titanium. Hopefully, at least one type of model would make it out alive. If not, no worries, if a watch was put in a blender or something with spinning blades under unique circumstances while the owner was wearing it, I would have to say that more than likely the owner would be in much worse shape.


You could say that the owner would have bigger problems than a $100 watch.


----------



## moedawg140

coq de combat said:


> You could say that the owner would have bigger problems than a $100 watch.




Depends on the watch. Some start at around $100 and go up to usually $6,000 retail. Even more if they are really limited!


----------



## Podster

coq de combat said:


> I like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> The dark grey goes well with red.


 
 I really like the look of that one to CdC
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Of all the watches I have my wife told me the other day she like my Casio the most and she's not even seen it with the brushed metal band yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


 I like it's Omega knockoff look myself plus I could probably buy every model in the Casio Edifice line and not spend what one Omega would cost me


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> I really like the look of that one to CdC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Looking good!


----------



## Blurr

podster said:


> I really like the look of that one to CdC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Love the look on that watch, how is your lume? I was a bit dissapointed with my ECB-500D, the lume is nowhere near as bright as my seiko's even when put in direct sunlight before testing and it fades much sooner in comparrisson. There is still the led light options on mine, but at 6:30 in the morning when I tried to read the time with it, the flash was blindingly bright, which make me thinks this was not all too well thought out. I would have rather seen the illuminator blue light on the gshocks built into this than that flash light.


----------



## musicman59

30cal said:


> I typically wear a LLBean tririum field watch or a G-Shock, but this one rotates in fairly often.
> 
> A lot of it is not original at this point--the pearl is new, the minute hand got re-lumed at some point, and the original band broke and fortunately landed INSIDE the canoe in the 80's.  It's been polished more than once, the crystal is fairly new.  My dad bought it in 1969.  He flew missions in Vietnam with it, I wore it on a SSBN patrol (missile sub), and my brother work it for a while flying in Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


 
 As others have said the history and sentimental value of your watch is priceless!
  
 The watch below was my Mom's 30 years anniversary gist to my Dad. He wore it every day until the day a paramedic took it form his wrist after a car accident that end up killing him. It got  damaged in the accident and did not work for over 30 years until I found somebody to rebuild it for me. It is not the most expensive watch I have by far but is my treasure!


----------



## mwilson

5712r kind of a day today. I posted a pic of the watch a while ago, but snapped this one earlier today, the lighting was just right in my car and liked the warmth of the metal.


----------



## mwilson

podster said:


> I like it's Omega knockoff look myself plus I could probably buy every model in the Casio Edifice line and not spend what one Omega would cost me


 
  
 I dig Edifice; I have one somewhere at home and it's got great detail and execution for the price. Too bad it never gets any wrist time.


----------



## gelocks

mwilson said:


> 5712r kind of a day today. I posted a pic of the watch a while ago, but snapped this one earlier today, the lighting was just right in my car and liked the warmth of the metal.


 
  
 Striking and lovely!
 Enjoy!
 (at least ants can't make it inside the watch!!!! )


----------



## mwilson

gelocks said:


> Striking and lovely!


 
  
 Thanks. I wish it were a real striking watch though. Lange 145.025 is my favorite striking time watch, and my current grail.
  
 http://www.alange-soehne.com/en/timepieces/zeitwerk/#zeitwerk-striking-time/introduction/145-025
  
 In the meantime, a different pic, with more contrast:


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Oct 7, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Podster

mwilson said:


> 5712r kind of a day today. I posted a pic of the watch a while ago, but snapped this one earlier today, the lighting was just right in my car and liked the warmth of the metal.


 

 Like your watch our cars show we are in a different monetary class
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very nice


----------



## liamstrain

Fine choices all around, regardless of budget.


----------



## mwilson

cvbcbcmv said:


> Black today, Pepsi tomorrow.
> 
> Not to worry, I'll keep you all posted on my hopeless back-and-forth of color decisions!


 
  
 I must be in the minority then, as I don't quite get the Pepsi bezels. BLNR maybe, as the color combination is more versatile and could conceivably work in a more elegant setting. Black bezels on a diver watch rule. Unless you go with no bezel at all, like the Ressence types 1 or 3.
  
 Not my watch or photo, but to give you an idea in case you're unfamiliar with them:


----------



## mwilson

podster said:


> Like your watch our cars show we are in a different monetary class
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I like Tissot actually. Owned one too, their heritage worldtimer. Fine watch, but kept breaking so I got rid of it. Come to think of, it's my only watch that I've had issues with  - would simply stop running regardless of how much it was wound.
  
 And cars or watches mean nothing; Jeff Bezos notoriously was still driving around his old beater Acura despite being a billionaire many times over.
  
 Edit - or Honda Accord or something. Don't quite recall what the story was.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

mwilson said:


> I must be in the minority then, as I don't quite get the Pepsi bezels. BLNR maybe, as the color combination is more versatile and could conceivably work in a more elegant setting. Black bezels on a diver watch rule. Unless you go with no bezel at all, like the Ressence types 1 or 3.
> 
> Not my watch or photo, but to give you an idea in case you're unfamiliar with them:


 
 That's a very interesting look! The pepsi look as certainly grown on me recently. While a black bezel is more versatile, I guess the pepsi is more fun, and I can always wear a dress watch if the pepsi would be too much for an occasion.


----------



## Coq de Combat

mwilson said:


> I must be in the minority then, as I don't quite get the Pepsi bezels. BLNR maybe, as the color combination is more versatile and could conceivably work in a more elegant setting. Black bezels on a diver watch rule. Unless you go with no bezel at all, like the Ressence types 1 or 3.
> 
> Not my watch or photo, but to give you an idea in case you're unfamiliar with them:


 

 One of the best looking watches I've seen.


----------



## gelocks

And this arrived today...


----------



## OddE

mwilson said:


> And cars or watches mean nothing; Jeff Bezos notoriously was still driving around his old beater Acura despite being a billionaire many times over.
> 
> Edit - or Honda Accord or something. Don't quite recall what the story was.


 
  
 -Not to forget Ingvar Kamprad, IKEA founder and tax dodger extraordinaire; his choice in motoring until recently was a 1990s Volvo 240, not even one in the top trim level.
  
 As for watches and cars, today I wore the watch that got NASA to the moon and back while driving the car which will get you just about anywhere on our own planet - an 105.012 Speedmaster and a Toyota Land Cruiser (HZJ78), respectively.


----------



## liamstrain

mwilson said:


> I must be in the minority then, as I don't quite get the Pepsi bezels. BLNR maybe, as the color combination is more versatile and could conceivably work in a more elegant setting. Black bezels on a diver watch rule. Unless you go with no bezel at all, like the Ressence types 1 or 3.
> 
> Not my watch or photo, but to give you an idea in case you're unfamiliar with them:


 
  
 Well that just moved nicely into the "if I ever have a spare 40K laying around" category. Great looking watch. Interesting movement.


----------



## BaTou069

liamstrain said:


> Well that just moved nicely into the "if I ever have a spare 40K laying around" category. Great looking watch. Interesting movement.


 
  
 The reference watch was/is all over my instagram feed the last weeks towards baselworld.
 The older models are around 15k and the newer ones around 35k. Only the newest ressence type is oil filled in order to see the watch in the same way from any angle, also while being inside the water.
 Very cool looking, not affordable watch (mb&f):


----------



## riposte

If I have 40K USD laying around, maybe I will buy Credor GCLP991. I hope Seiko in the future will release thin Spring Drive movement with self-winding, and it's better if they can move power reserve on the back or remove it, and using micro-rotor like Laurent Ferrier
 (pict from watchuseek)

  

  

  
 Or maybe buy Laurent Ferrier, but I'm still prefer Spring Drive movement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
 Can't wait for the future


----------



## cel4145

Got a Christopher Ward C65 Classic on the way:


----------



## mwilson

gelocks said:


> And this arrived today...




I like. I once almost bought one.


----------



## jraul7

Studying 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jraul7

gelocks said:


> And this arrived today...




Congrats! Those are great watches.


----------



## shane55

gelocks said:


> And this arrived today...


 
  
 Sinnful...
 Love the Sinn's. Always liked that one.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

cel4145 said:


> Got a Christopher Ward C65 Classic on the way:




Very nice, taking advantage of that sale I see!

I've become much more confident in my decision to go Pepsi. I realized I'm already looking down the road to future dive watches I want to purchase that will likely be in black, so if there is any watch I want in Pepsi, it's the GMT. I can't wait!


----------



## PalJoey

I don't know who heads up the design team at Christopher Ward, but whoever it is has a very good eye for classic styling without "hey, I'm rich!" excess or pointless elaboration.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

paljoey said:


> I don't know who heads up the design team at Christopher Ward, but whoever it is has a very good eye for classic styling without "hey, I'm rich!" excess or pointless elaboration.




I agree, I think they have a fantastic look to them. Although, frequently with watches I find myself really appreciating a design, but acknowledging I wouldn't want to wear it myself. That's kind of how I feel about those hands. Also, the price. I'd be a lot more tempted if they were $300, but for that price range, I just don't love it enough.


----------



## cel4145

cvbcbcmv said:


> I agree, I think they have a fantastic look to them. Although, frequently with watches I find myself really appreciating a design, but acknowledging I wouldn't want to wear it myself. That's kind of how I feel about those hands. Also, the price. I'd be a lot more tempted if they were $300, but for that price range, I just don't love it enough.




I agree. They are a good bit overpriced at full price. But I did catch that C65 at just over $300 shipped on sale and by purchasing it through the EU portion of their site at euro prices (dollar is doing good against euros) using PayPal. Otherwise, I wouldn't have bought it.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Oct 7, 2020)

deleted


----------



## cel4145

cvbcbcmv said:


> I don't even think they're overpriced, just in that price range, there are plenty of other things I would like. The Oris Aquis is veeerrrryyy nice. Honestly, at this point, as soon as I save up a few funds my next diver might just be the Ocean 1 black to complement my O1 GMT Pepsi. That's not a plan by any means, but more of a gut. *It seem like people who buy Ocean 1's are all like stunned at the quality for the money.
> *


*
*

I am not surprised. I have been very tempted to get one


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Oct 7, 2020)

deleted


----------



## cel4145

cvbcbcmv said:


> I could save up and get something like the Aquis, which I like very much, but I really can't justify spending around twice as much money for a watch with design that I don't even quite like as much. Plus it's kind of that middle-ground I'm trying to avoid where it really is a decent chunk of change, and if I'm going to save up that much for once piece, I should just keep going and get something closer to a grail piece, like a more affordable Omega.
> 
> Honestly, one step at a time, though. The way I go about hobbies, in 2 months I'll fall in a deep trance with G-Shocks and suddenly acquire more than Moedawg... okay maybe not haha
> 
> ...




I don't think the Oris divers look much (if at all) better than the Steinhards, so I know what you mean. Omega Seamasters are nice, but I don't think I'd derive much more pleasure from owning one. 

I'm hard on watches, even though I try not to be. If I wear them, bracelets and bands and clasps and cases get scratched. No hope for me about reselling what I wear as mint condition. LOL

That's interesting about your grandfather. I don't know what my grandfather on one side wore, but on my mom's side, he bought really cheap watches.


----------



## Podster

So I saw this the other day at my local Sam's club, this a good price?


----------



## bigfatpaulie

podster said:


> So I saw this the other day at my local Sam's club, this a good price?


 
  
 Not overly so, no.  Regular price is is going to be about $4800.  It's hard to tell the exact model from your photo.  I've seem them as low as $3500 around from other grey market dealers.  Many sites have it listed for $3700.  If it was from an AD, it would be pretty solid, but not from a place like Sam's.  If you know where to look, you can definitely do better.  The only catch would be shipping/duty if you aren't in the USA.


----------



## Blurr

Got this on a close out sale, my first g-shock, the color is blue but it looks purple when in dark area's. It wears a lot smaller then the specs makes you believes, at 55x51mm it wears about the same as my other 46-48mm seiko's.


----------



## cel4145

Hey cvbcbcmv, here is a new pepsi diver coming out to complement your Ocean 1 pepsi. It's a special edition PADI Prospex Civer from coming out this fall:




Here's more info
http://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2016/RLS1603-01/index.html


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Oct 7, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## cel4145

cvbcbcmv said:


> I recently saw that! It's nice, but personally I think I'd save some money and just get an SKX.
> 
> I feel like I have to own an SKX... Just because it's an SKX. Although at this point I think I'd rather save up a bit more and just get a non-GMT ocean 1 to pair with the GMT. We shall see, I get my GMT Ocean 1 Wednesday!
> 
> ...




Or just get an SKX and use this to set the time every few days:

http://www.time.gov/


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Oct 7, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Podster

bigfatpaulie said:


> Not overly so, no.  Regular price is is going to be about $4800.  It's hard to tell the exact model from your photo.  I've seem them as low as $3500 around from other grey market dealers.  Many sites have it listed for $3700.  If it was from an AD, it would be pretty solid, but not from a place like Sam's.  If you know where to look, you can definitely do better.  The only catch would be shipping/duty if you aren't in the USA.


 

 THX BFP, I usually don't trust Sam's goods and always wonder where they get these odd offerings like someone knocked off a truck or store and they are hot! Most are the gaudy Invicta's, the a few Citizen's, Tag's but never like they stock them more like they pickup seconds here and there. I'm stateside by the way


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Oct 7, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Blurr

cel4145 said:


> Hey cvbcbcmv, here is a new pepsi diver coming out to complement your Ocean 1 pepsi. It's a special edition PADI Prospex Civer from coming out this fall:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still looking for a '79 version of this watch for my birthyear watch, the seiko 6309.


----------



## moedawg140

Had some fun yesterday:
  
 Drove to Oakley's World headquarters to check out their new lineup.
  
 Focused on the headquarters

  
 Focused on my Jason (popular nickname for this particular G-Shock model [reference from Jason from Friday the 13th])

  
 Focused on the entrance

  
 Focused on my Jason

  
 Inside the headquarters is a free glasses cleaning station!

  
 Uses high-pressure water to clean my Oakley sunglasses

  
 Door is lowering to blast air-dry

  
 The sunglasses are rotating throughout the entire process

  

  
 Finished!

  
 Very industrial revolution decor inside the fortress

  
 Real aircraft seating

  
 After checking out Oakleys, I ate at "Dude, Where's My Curry?" just down the street.  Scrumptious curry selection!

  
 Later, I went to a mall to get my wife's ring cleaned, and stopped by the watch section.
  
 For those that were/are interested in the G-Steel, here are the second generations on my wrist.
  
 G-Steel: Silver and Gold

  
 G-Steel: All-Silver

  
 G-Steel band

  
 Went to the highest end timepiece store in the mall, and they had the MT-Gs available
  
 G-Shock: Black MT-G

  
 G-Shock: Silver MT-G


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Oct 7, 2020)

deleted


----------



## customcoco

.


----------



## customcoco

Mine !


----------



## liamstrain

That's really good looking. I'm unfamiliar with the mark - Who is the maker?


----------



## customcoco

liamstrain said:


> That's really good looking. I'm unfamiliar with the mark - Who is the maker?


 

 That's an Autodromo Group B.
  
 That case, a Ti/Steel/Ti affair, is absolutely wicked. Royal Oak kind of attention to detail.
  
 You may check its W&W review out here. I could go on and on about what makes it very special indeed, but the reviewer did a fantastic job of portraying the fine details of what makes it really stand out in the metal, and I so far couldn't agree more with him.
  
 I'd never thought that my first "important" watch purchase would have been running on a 9015 and made by a company that also produces sunglasses. Boy was I uselessly snob, this watch is gorgeous.


----------



## Podster

cvbcbcmv said:


> Those are some nice pieces!
> 
> Day 1 with the ocean 1 GMT. A lot of watch for the money, I like it! What do you guys think of the size on my wrist?


 
 Looks good, long as it's comfortable to you we don't really matter
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 King Daddy Moe "G", those look like some of the metal G's I pm'd you about, would love to do a day hang out with you like that. Oakley HQ looks like it was a blast
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  





 Italian Blood Orange soda in my glass
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cheers


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Looks good, long as it's comfortable to you we don't really matter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 True that one your first sentence!
  
 Yeah, we talked about it, didn't want to call you out by name since we privately spoke about it, hehe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What did you think of the ones that are shown?  Which is your favorite?  Yeah, come on out to SoCal, lots to do here...we can hang out by the beach while we listen to some awesome tunes on exemplary equipment!  Oakley HQ is crazy...you drive to this area that's nice, but kind of in the boondocks, and you drive up a hill that houses only the Headquarters - great view of the area from the top as well!  The malls that are closest to the Headquarters are super swanky and you'll be able to find most anything you want (that's legal, at least).  The Source A/V in Torrance (around an hour away) is nice as well - they house many TOTL headphones and speaker systems that run up to a million dollars!
  
 Italian Blood Orange sounds yummy...
  





 (Welch's Original 100% Grape Juice in my glass)


----------



## ricksome

Bought this Timex New Today For $52.00 Shipped. I have to stay away from expensive watches. I went through 4 watches last year. 3 were lost due to falling off my wrist and I did not know until I went to check the time. 1 was broken.


----------



## HAWKEYE7

customcoco said:


> Mine !


 

 Woowzer! That is a Great looking watch! Can't quite make out the maker. What manufacturer is that made by?


----------



## Accoun

As already mentioned, Autodromo Group B. Miyota 9015 based.


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> True that one your first sentence!
> 
> Yeah, we talked about it, didn't want to call you out by name since we privately spoke about it, hehe.
> 
> ...


 
 Welch's Grape, excellent my friend. Great for the old ticker as it promotes good BP, helps blood vessel's in the heart as well as lowering your LDL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I have no doubt that we would have a blast just hanging anywhere
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I do like that gold and silver G-Steel but I'd probably stretch a couple Benjamin's for the MT-G
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Have a great weekend
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Pounding the old H20 on frozen H20 today, cleaning out before the weekend which starts in less than two hours now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got me some Stout's and Brown Ale's chilling in the fridge from Diamond Bear one of our local micro's


----------



## pigmode

A couple directions I'm looking at. The Seiko is a blast from the early 70's past. I still remember frustrations with Seiko self-winds falling out of time. The good news is you don't have to call time anymore.
  
 The Nomos well... 
  
 - Nomos Glasshutte Tangente
 - http://www.ebay.com/itm/252332123008?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Welch's Grape, excellent my friend. Great for the old ticker as it promotes good BP, helps blood vessel's in the heart as well as lowering your LDL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sounds good...beast mode, my friend!


----------



## gelocks

cvbcbcmv said:


> Those are some nice pieces!
> 
> Day 1 with the ocean 1 GMT. A lot of watch for the money, I like it! What do you guys think of the size on my wrist?


 
  
 It kind of looks big on your wrist but as others mentioned, if it's comfortable and you love it, that's all that matters!
 Personally, I LOVE big watches and I also love Steinhart so that means... LOVE THE PIC! It definitely packs a punch. 
 (Currently have their Apollon and their Terra Incognita.)
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Oct 7, 2020)

deleted


----------



## moedawg140

All you need is


----------



## Accoun

Speaking of, I kinda like that Casio Protrek. It does something for me in the "woah, that looks like a sci-fi prop. Awesome!" way that other "extreme outdoor" watches don't. 
Sadly, it's expensive as hell with all the sensors and stuff and the other, cheaper ones aren't really the same. Plus it's most likely way too big for me. 






PS: is it wrong to say that it _kinda_ reminds me of a digital equivalent of Seiko Tuna more than anything else?


----------



## customcoco

hawkeye7 said:


> Woowzer! That is a Great looking watch! Can't quite make out the maker. What manufacturer is that made by?


 
  
  


accoun said:


> As already mentioned, Autodromo Group B. Miyota 9015 based.


 
  
 Absolutely. Still in love with it.


pigmode said:


> The Nomos well...


 
  
 Nomos indeed. Have been a fan for years, and they really do deserve all their success.


----------



## cel4145

Got my Christopher Ward C65 Trident Classic Yesterday. 



Touch bigger than I expected, but I like it.


----------



## Cirric

I wear a Sieko Solar. SNE039. Got this when my Swiss Army Watch died.


----------



## gelocks

cel4145 said:


> Got my Christopher Ward C65 Trident Classic Yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Touch bigger than I expected, but I like it.


 
  
 Very nice looking!


----------



## gelocks

This box greeted me this morning...
  

  Oh Oh... seems "ze germans" are following me!!!
  

 For some reason it looks HUUUGE on this pic but it's really not (i.e. my Steinhart Apollon and other divers are bigger!) but it is a decently sized 44mm and lug to lug is 54mm
  
 Just like the Sinn, I fell in love with the look and liked how it was the inverse of the Sinn regarding the dial. Feels very good and comfortable on the wrist. Lighter than I thought it would feel too!!
  
 I think I'm probably going to sell a few of my cheaper watches and then go for the Omega I want!   
 (one of these days... in the meantime, I'll probably keep buying cheaper watches... )


----------



## Covenant

So I've been out of the Head-Fi game for a long time now, but have recently become very interested in watches. So what do I do? Post on Head-Fi about my new watch 
  

  
  
 Tudor North Flag, COSC certified in-house movement with silicon balance spring. So far it's been running at about +1 second per week.
  
 Next up is a dress watch, which will hurt the bank account far more


----------



## jraul7

covenant said:


> So I've been out of the Head-Fi game for a long time now, but have recently become very interested in watches. So what do I do? Post on Head-Fi about my new watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Great looking watch with inhouse movement, I like it!
  
 This for me today (some of my hobbies):


----------



## cel4145

jraul7 said:


> Great looking watch with inhouse movement, I like it!
> 
> This for me today (some of my hobbies):




Love this! The Dragongly is an EDC DAC


----------



## sharkz

covenant said:


> So I've been out of the Head-Fi game for a long time now, but have recently become very interested in watches. So what do I do? Post on Head-Fi about my new watch
> 
> Tudor North Flag, COSC certified in-house movement with silicon balance spring. So far it's been running at about +1 second per week.
> 
> Next up is a dress watch, which will hurt the bank account far more


 
  
 Congrats on that watch. I've absolutely loved those since I saw them come out recently. I'm hoping to maybe pick up a gently used version in the next few years.


----------



## Accoun

accoun said:


> It does something for me in the "woah, that looks like a sci-fi prop. Awesome!" way that other "extreme outdoor" watches don't.




Guess there's another one like that gets me the same way: Pulsar PW3001/3003. 






This time I might actually think of grabbing one, since unlike the Protrek, it's supposed to be around $30. Not sure how to feel about the negative display, since I never had a watch with one.


----------



## Redcarmoose

accoun said:


> Guess there's another one like that gets me the same way: Pulsar PW3001/3003.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm old enough to remember when those were rather pricey.

[VIDEO]. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GTbicgdtDFo [/VIDEO]


----------



## Accoun

redcarmoose said:


> I'm old enough to remember when those were rather pricey.




No wonder. Even ignoring how digital watches became cheap: that was Hamilton, pre-Swatch even - now it's Seiko. 

On the other hand, I only just realized it has an oval window, which is... not that good (earlier I saw it on my phone and haven't noticed). Not sure how much it brings the design down, but I sure prefer standard rectangle.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Sorry Moedawg, I decided to go ahead and buy my beater watch before I had time to think about going for a more expensive option! Anyway, I'm pretty happy with the decision. It was inexpensive (mine was $40 with an eBay coupon, most are around $70), it's tough as nails, has so much cool history behind it, and it's automatic! I expect to keep this for many years as my "fun watch," and after the summer, it should carry plenty of awesome memories. I'm quite excited about it 
  
 The winner is, a Vostok Amphibian! It is very popular over on one of the watch Facebook groups I'm in. Many dial options are available, but I went with the "sailboat." I just took this picture from the internet, but I'll probably pair it with a NATO just like this.

 I also think I might soon begin my first long-term saving endeavor for a luxury piece: either a Speedmaster pro or reduced. I've just fallen in love with it recently, and it's in that sweetspot for me in terms of price and the amount of effort/time required to save up for it. I'll have to try on the pro and the reduced, hopefully the pro looks silly on my wrist, because I'd love to save some money on the reduced!


----------



## moedawg140

cvbcbcmv said:


> Sorry Moedawg, I decided to go ahead and buy my beater watch before I had time to think about going for a more expensive option! Anyway, I'm pretty happy with the decision. It was inexpensive (mine was $40 with an eBay coupon, most are around $70), it's tough as nails, has so much cool history behind it, and it's automatic! I expect to keep this for many years as my "fun watch," and after the summer, it should carry plenty of awesome memories. I'm quite excited about it
> 
> The winner is, a Vostok Amphibian! It is very popular over on one of the watch Facebook groups I'm in. Many dial options are available, but I went with the "sailboat." I just took this picture from the internet, but I'll probably pair it with a NATO just like this.
> 
> I also think I might soon begin my first long-term saving endeavor for a luxury piece: either a Speedmaster pro or reduced. I've just fallen in love with it recently, and it's in that sweetspot for me in terms of price and the amount of effort/time required to save up for it. I'll have to try on the pro and the reduced, hopefully the pro looks silly on my wrist, because I'd love to save some money on the reduced!


 
  
 Please do not be sorry!  Purchase what floats your boat (get it?).
  
 Nice looking watch!


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Please do not be sorry!  Purchase what floats your boat (get it?).
> 
> Nice looking watch!




+100000


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> +100000


----------



## sharkz

Here's what's on my wrist this morning and pretty much every work day. This was a present from my wife for our wedding and I said it was going to be a special occasion only thing, but I just love wearing it so much. My poor blue Mako has been been getting no wrist time, although that may change since I have a Bond Nato strap inbound.
  

  
 I also just got a black Rangeman a few weeks ago, I will have to post some pictures of it in it's natural habitat once I get up into the moutains.


----------



## leftnose

Ooh.  Russian and Swiss?  Those are my two most recent acquisitions as well!
  
 eBay Vostok:
  

  
  
 I don't have any other square watches and this was purchased on a bit of a whim.  Horrible watch to use, not automatic and has the funky Vostok crown that makes winding a little difficult and there's no quickset date.  But there's something about the aesthetic of it that makes it worthwhile.
  
 And just got this on Friday.
  
 ETA Black Bay Black on leather:
  

  
  
 I like the old/current dial layout better that the inbound in-house version and I wanted to snap one up before old stock dried-up.  I have a number of other divers as well on rubber, nylon, bracelet, etc. so I though I'd go for leather on this one as well.  Plus, signed deployant!


----------



## cvbcbcmv

moedawg140 said:


> Please do not be sorry!  Purchase what floats your boat (get it?).
> 
> Nice looking watch!


 

 Aha, I see what you did there!
  
 I think I'll check out one of my local jewelers soon that is an AD for most of the big luxury brands. I'm strongly considering starting a long term effort to get a Speedy soon, but I definitely need to feel it on my wrist before I get motivated to make it happen. I'd also like to get my hands on a reduced in person to see if I prefer that size. 
  
 Also, have you guys seen the service Eleven James? Probably not the best plan long term, but it might be nice to try a few different luxury pieces to decide which you want to save up for! Cool gift too.


----------



## Podster

jraul7 said:


> Great looking watch with inhouse movement, I like it!
> 
> This for me today (some of my hobbies):


 
 Nice, Casio really did rip off that dial color/style
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 The CW, DIEVAS and Tudor are very nice as well


----------



## DrSheep

So did Seiko.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

What is going on here?  Because it has an orange bezel and black dial it's a 'rip off'?  Then I guess Omega ripped off Elgin and others by that logic.  
  
 Orange on the bezel isn't an 'Omega thing': they were not the first to do it.  Orange is used on many dive watches for visibility at depths where light is greatly reduced. Doxa made this most famous in the 1980's- which also pre-dates the Planet Ocean.  
  
 Just because two watches have similarities does not mean one is ripping off the other.  Is a Patek 5170 a rip off of Longines Cal. 13.33Z because they are both bi-compax manual chronos?  I don't think so.  Are all wrist watches a rip off of a Reine de Naples?  Nope.
  
 Wonderful watches, and enjoy them.


----------



## shane55

Um...
 Yes, and well... very yes.
  
 Both excellent examples of understated elegance and subtle class.
  
 Well done, gents.
  
  
  
  
 Quote:


sharkz said:


>


 
  


leftnose said:


> And just got this on Friday.
> 
> ETA Black Bay Black on leather:


----------



## Blurr

Its my birthday, this is what i got from my SO, an Buddha to Buddha aquatic explorer chrono with a rotating compass bezel. I've been eying this model for awhile, so was absolutely thrilled when I got it.


----------



## moedawg140

blurr said:


> Its my birthday, this is what i got from my SO, an Buddha to Buddha aquatic explorer chrono with a rotating compass bezel. I've been eying this model for awhile, so was absolutely thrilled when I got it.


 
  
 Happy birthday, and rock-solid looking timepiece.  Congratulations!


----------



## Zojokkeli

sharkz said:


>


 
  


leftnose said:


>


 
  
 Nice! Both are solid contenders for my next watch.


----------



## Blurr

Its my birthday, this is what i got from my SO, an Buddha to Buddha aquatic explorer chrono with a rotating compass bezel. I've been eying this model for awhile, so was absolutely thrilled when I got it.


----------



## moedawg140

blurr said:


> Its my birthday, this is what i got from my SO, an Buddha to Buddha aquatic explorer chrono with a rotating compass bezel. I've been eying this model for awhile, so was absolutely thrilled when I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Deja Vu!


----------



## Blurr

moedawg140 said:


> Deja Vu!



Indeed :blink:
Wasn't sure if it was uploaded correctly first time, so tried it again at a later time...


----------



## musicman59

Just bought this watch today from the same place I got my Breitling Bentley GMT.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

musicman59 said:


> Just bought this watch today from the same place I got my Breitling Bentley GMT.




Beautiful!! Cartier's aren't my personal style, but I sure do appreciate them!!

I'm thinking I might sell my Hamiltion Jazzmaster soon. Part of me feels like I should hold onto it, since it was my first automatic watch, and really my first watch that got me into the hobby, plus I've gone out of my way to try and wear it for some memorable events to make it mean something. I don't know,
It's just not doing it for me anymore. I could sell it for an SKX with a little leftover to start toward my speedy fund! Hmm...decisions. I probably won't go out of my way to sell it for cash, but if the right trade comes around, it might have to go. At the end of the day, It's not worth a life changing amount of money, and many years from now I might appreciate holding onto it.


----------



## Podster

bigfatpaulie said:


> What is going on here?  Because it has an orange bezel and black dial it's a 'rip off'?  Then I guess Omega ripped off Elgin and others by that logic.
> 
> Orange on the bezel isn't an 'Omega thing': they were not the first to do it.  Orange is used on many dive watches for visibility at depths where light is greatly reduced. Doxa made this most famous in the 1980's- which also pre-dates the Planet Ocean.
> 
> ...


 

 Forgive me BFP, just repeating what was said to me the last time I posted the Casio out here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 IMHO as I told them then I don't think the Casio looks anything like the Omega other than they have orange on the dials! I'm going to sit with my nose in the corner for two hours now


----------



## bigfatpaulie

podster said:


> Forgive me BFP, just repeating what was said to me the last time I posted the Casio out here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hahaha!!!  Not you good, Sir!!  Please do not feel bad on my account!


----------



## moedawg140

Sometimes it's a jungle out there. Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Sometimes it's a jungle out there. Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> Jungle ....Ima ready !


----------



## riposte

Not mine. Original post: http://forums.watchuseek.com/f21/my-new-modified-sarg011-3137514.html


----------



## liamstrain

That's an interesting mod. Well done too.


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> moedawg140 said:
> 
> 
> > Sometimes it's a jungle out there. Have a great weekend everyone!
> ...


----------



## moedawg140

Loving Yellow Fever...


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Loving Yellow Fever...


 

 Some nice looking grub there Moe Daddy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As well at that sweet timepiece
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Nice Jungle models fella's, tricky NATO on the Seiko
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 THX Paulie, just giving respects as I know you know yo stuff
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So I saw Massdrop is running the Orient Scout right now for $124, love my Orient and on me old wrist today


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Some nice looking grub there Moe Daddy:wink_face: As well at that sweet timepiece ...




Thanks, my man! Nice looking Orient you've got on your wrist!


----------



## moedawg140

Took a stroll at my local Lucky Brand:





And some scrumptiousness (Bison burger) I'm about to eat right now (while watch light is on):


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Took a stroll at my local Lucky Brand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Nice Moe, Stormtrooper "G" with the Dark Side in the background
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Just so Happens I was playing one of my Rolling Stones compilations on the way to work this morning
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 So can we call that last shot lights are on but the Bison burger is about gone
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As a Meat-a-tarian you are making me hungry again!
  
 Have a most excellent day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Jamaica Blue Mountain in my Yeti this AM


----------



## cel4145

Any Victorinox AirBoss owners? I'm thinking about going for the limited edition black dial PVD model, but more than I usually spend on a watch:



Pic is from the A Blog to Watch review.


----------



## Klaatu

Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

klaatu said:


> Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military.




Beautiful, I love that vintage ocean 1 look! 

Visited an Omega boutique last weekend to try on a few pieces and figure out what I'd like to set a goal for. At first I was sure of the speedy, then she put the blue SMP on my wrist... I never was a big fan of it in pictures. I didn't dislike it, just didn't love it, but I loved it on the wrist!

The entire experience at the boutique is wonderful. We ended up talking for probably 2 hours, and I had to show them my K10's with watch parts—they loved it!


----------



## sharkz

I'm an obvious Omega fan (currently wearing my Seamaster 300M) but there are some watches I like better. But in my opinion where Omega has really been hitting it out of the park lately is with "affordable" reissues of classic watches. I may be biased because the past two reissues have been of my favorite vintage watches of theirs, but between the Seamaster 300M and the new Speedmaster MKII reissue they are making making some really cool and beautiful watches easier to obtain instead of wading through the murk of buying something 30-50 years old.


----------



## rif314

I only wear a watch on occasion, but here's what i own: my grandfather's Wittnauer, a Tissot rock watch, and my great (great great?) grandfather's Waltham pocket watch.


----------



## moedawg140

Got done with my walk with my daughter at the Donate Life Run/Walk - hopefully these cupcakes will taste yummy:


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Got done with my walk with my daughter at the Donate Life Run/Walk - hopefully these cupcakes will taste yummy:




Soon Master 'G' princess will be sporting some swanky funky looking Baby G just like the Grandmaster himself ! 

Cheers bro


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Soon Master 'G' princess will be sporting some swanky funky looking Baby G just like the Grandmaster himself !
> 
> Cheers bro


 
  
 Thanks, my man!  I told my wife that if she gets her a bracelet I will get her a Baby G!  I was thinking either yellow or gold as her first Baby G.
  
 Good times...  
  
 Hope all is well with you


----------



## mkyy

Got a black Rangeman negative from Japan while I was traveling there.


----------



## moedawg140

mkyy said:


> Got a black Rangeman negative from Japan while I was traveling there.


 
  
 Nice!


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks, my man!  I told my wife that if she gets her a bracelet I will get her a Baby G!  I was thinking either yellow or gold as her first Baby G.
> 
> Good times...
> 
> Hope all is well with you


 
 She gets nothing less than Silver or Gold I mean we are talking the one who will be the future queen of "G"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I can see she's looking down and thinking 10:45 Saturday morning do I pick the Raspberry one of the Chocolate
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Adorable shot Maurice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Very nice Rangeman mkyy, I call that one "Sirius Black" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Good old H20 (He's an OK guy too)  in me glass


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> She gets nothing less than Silver or Gold I mean we are talking the one who will be the future queen of "G"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks, and most definitely!  Gold is the color of winning, so I should definitely get her a gold one to start off with.  She's got some little snazzy gold TOD'S shoes already (her mom picked it out for her), so the watch will be a nice accessory.
  
 Hopefully she likes watches, but she currently seems to be quite enamored with bright lights and tablet screens...
  
 Rangemans are great, and are pound for pound the most feature-laden G's with the lowest price tag. 
  
 H20 is good as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Veggie Grill Strawberry Lemonade in my glass)


----------



## mkyy

What's the best way to get signal for Multiband 6?  My Rangeman can't seems to received any signal at night.


----------



## moedawg140

mkyy said:


> What's the best way to get signal for Multiband 6?  My Rangeman can't seems to received any signal at night.


 
  
 Even though I don't live near Colorado, I receive signal, but it is not every single night that my Multiband 6 watches syncs to the atomic clock, but I can manually sync if I really want to sync it ASAP.  
  
 Having a cloud-free night, positioning by window and atomic clock and other factors will determine the Rangeman/Multiband 6-enabled watches' success with regards to automatically syncing.
  
 You'll need to read up on improving signal reception in your area (since the closest atomic clock to you is in Colorado, USA):
  
 http://forums.watchuseek.com/f17/looking-device-improve-colorado-atomic-clock-reception-133613.html
  
 From Dragonjade:
  
_The orientation the watch is in, where it is in the house, the time of day, all these factors and dozens of others all attribute to how well you get a signal.

It's just a matter of experimenting._
  
 Also, check this out and see if this can help:
  
 http://forums.watchuseek.com/f17/wave-receiving-124652.html
  
 Hope this helps!


----------



## gelocks

Wonder if those "GPS" watches fare any better... I really like one of the G-shocks with GPS but haven't jumped on it yet.
  
 (http://smile.amazon.com/CASIO-G-SHOCK-GRAVITYMASTER-GPW-1000RD-4AJF-Japan/dp/B01BXQ3P2E/ref=pd_srecs_cs_241_24?ie=UTF8&dpID=51R0DNllVZL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL250_SR170%2C250_&refRID=1XC7QC7MW2Y47NBXZ4NP)


----------



## DrSheep

gelocks said:


> Wonder if those "GPS" watches fare any better... I really like one of the G-shocks with GPS but haven't jumped on it yet.
> 
> (http://smile.amazon.com/CASIO-G-SHOCK-GRAVITYMASTER-GPW-1000RD-4AJF-Japan/dp/B01BXQ3P2E/ref=pd_srecs_cs_241_24?ie=UTF8&dpID=51R0DNllVZL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL250_SR170%2C250_&refRID=1XC7QC7MW2Y47NBXZ4NP)


 
 I have 2 and wore mine for deployment and they are great.  The GPS chipset inside was designed by Sony, and much more accurate than Citizen Satellite Wave and Seiko Astron GPS.  One word of advice is that go for the IP bracelet version instead of the CF band.


----------



## musicman59

Wearing my new acquisition..... and loving it!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

musicman59 said:


> Wearing my new acquisition..... and loving it!


 
  
  
 SWEET!!  It's a nice day for a chronograph.
  
 I'm wearing this today (quick and dirties, pardon the dust):


----------



## moedawg140

Amazing chronograph, bigfatpaulie!


----------



## PalJoey

Agreed, Paulie, that's what could be described as "gurt lush", "bang tidy". or, at a pinch, "purely belter".
  
 In more convention English, "me like!"


----------



## shane55

bigfatpaulie said:


> SWEET!!  It's a nice day for a chronograph.
> 
> I'm wearing this today (quick and dirties, pardon the dust):


 
  
 That's it... I'm out!


----------



## Redcarmoose

bigfatpaulie said:


> SWEET!!  It's a nice day for a chronograph.
> 
> I'm wearing this today (quick and dirties, pardon the dust):
> 
> ...


----------



## Wokei

These are me Seiko Diver ....WOOT WOOT


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Thanks for all your kinds words, folks!


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> These are me Seiko Diver ....WOOT WOOT


 
  
 VERY nice...


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Oct 7, 2020)

deleted


----------



## bigx5murf

Recently visited the GF in Tokyo, she had a present for me


----------



## moedawg140

bigx5murf said:


> Recently visited the GF in Tokyo, she had a present for me...


 
  
 Nice Seiko!  Congrats!


----------



## Redcarmoose

bigx5murf said:


> Recently visited the GF in Tokyo, she had a present for me





Cheers![VIDEO]. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Y-VQgBbsX7o [/VIDEO]


----------



## Wokei




----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


>


 
  
 BEAST mode, love it!! Now time for me to get some sleep!


----------



## liamstrain

bigx5murf said:


> Recently visited the GF in Tokyo, she had a present for me


 
  
 Nice! She's a keeper.


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


>


 

 Brother that black band has my tongue hanging out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sweet DAP to


----------



## Wokei




----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


>


 
  
 Gorgeous


----------



## Wokei




----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


>


 
  
 Ooh, pretty...love the stainless-linked band...


----------



## Watagump

On its way.


----------



## Saraguie

watagump said:


> On its way.


 

 Looks great!  Have a linky please?


----------



## Watagump

saraguie said:


> Looks great!  Have a linky please?


 
  
 Ingersoll Apache, I ordered it from Amazon, but a couple on ebay slightly cheaper.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

Question for Moe,

I've been looking at G shocks again, and I really like the all black Mudman. Right in my sweet spot of design, size, and price. The only 2 things holding me back are no solar in the one I like, and no multiband 6. I'm not really sure why those features are too important to me, would you say I should just go with the mudman and it'll be everything I need it to be? I'm really looking at this for function over form/enjoyment. Or maybe there are some models I'm missing? Something like the rangeman is just more than I'm looking for—too big, and too much money for stuff I won't use. Still trying to save for that speedy


----------



## moedawg140

cvbcbcmv said:


> Question for Moe,
> 
> I've been looking at G shocks again, and I really like the all black Mudman. Right in my sweet spot of design, size, and price. The only 2 things holding me back are no solar in the one I like, and no multiband 6. I'm not really sure why those features are too important to me, would you say I should just go with the mudman and it'll be everything I need it to be? I'm really looking at this for function over form/enjoyment. Or maybe there are some models I'm missing? Something like the rangeman is just more than I'm looking for—too big, and too much money for stuff I won't use. Still trying to save for that speedy


 
  
 Hi,
  
 If you tried the Rangeman on and don't like it due to it's size, no worries; Casio offers an all-black Mudman with Multiband 6 and Solar.  Based on my quick search, it does cost a pretty penny, but may be worth it if you want a watch that will have the most accurate time compared to every single non atomic clock watch in the world.  This should sufficiently fulfill your want/need of "function over form/enjoyment".  Hope this helps and don't hesitate to ask any more questions!


----------



## moedawg140

It's Poke time!


----------



## cvbcbcmv

moedawg140 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you tried the Rangeman on and don't like it due to it's size, no worries; Casio offers an all-black Mudman with Multiband 6 and Solar.  Based on my quick search, it does cost a pretty penny, but may be worth it if you want a watch that will have the most accurate time compared to every single non atomic clock watch in the world.  This should sufficiently fulfill your want/need of "function over form/enjoyment".  Hope this helps and don't hesitate to ask any more questions!




Thanks for the advice! The only mudman 9300 I found that I really liked was far more than I was looking to spend for what (for my personal purposes) will just kind of act as a glorified stopwatch. So, I went with the all black 9000. It doesn't have solar or multiband, but at the end of the day I don't really need those. It was a good price, and I'm not really a big fan of G shocks in general (again, it's for function for me), but that particular model is one that I actually like and am looking forward to wearing, so I'm excited. Thanks!


----------



## gelocks

drsheep said:


> I have 2 and wore mine for deployment and they are great.  The GPS chipset inside was designed by Sony, and much more accurate than Citizen Satellite Wave and Seiko Astron GPS.  One word of advice is that go for the IP bracelet version instead of the CF band.


 
  
 Is the Carbon Fiber strap crappy?
 I think I saw something regarding "peeling" over at WUS but can't quite remember if it was G-shocks or other straps.


----------



## moedawg140

gelocks said:


> Is the Carbon Fiber strap crappy?
> I think I saw something regarding "peeling" over at WUS but can't quite remember if it was G-shocks or other straps.


 
  
 I have a carbon fiber strap on one of my G-Shocks.  Absolutely zero issues.  No issues with my resin straps either.


----------



## DrSheep

gelocks said:


> Is the Carbon Fiber strap crappy?
> I think I saw something regarding "peeling" over at WUS but can't quite remember if it was G-shocks or other straps.


 
 The CF strap is definitely NOT crappy.  In fact, it is the complete opposite, as it is just WAY too stiff for me.  This is why I changed mine to an IP bracelet.
  


moedawg140 said:


> I have a carbon fiber strap on one of my G-Shocks.  Absolutely zero issues.  No issues with my resin straps either.


 
 Same here, but again, I didn't went to the field with those strips.  However, I did deployed with my GPW1000 with the IP bracelet, and it held up great.


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> It's Poke time!


 
 Poke with a side of Green "G"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Cheers Moe, Earl Grey with a slice of lemon in my cup


----------



## moedawg140

drsheep said:


> ...Same here, but again, I didn't went to the field with those strips.  However, I did deployed with my GPW1000 with the IP bracelet, and it held up great.


 
  
 I've used my G-Shocks in all types of situations (haven't taken direct artillery fire to the watch), have had them for years, and I have no issues with any type of my straps.  I adore my G-Shocks.


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Poke with a side of Green "G"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes sir!
  
 Sweetened green tea in my cup


----------



## moedawg140

Blueberry Lemonade at Buffalo Wild Wings after The Source AV HD 800 vs. HD 800 S shootout event:


----------



## moedawg140

Yum...tropical fruit smoothie with lemon jelly:


----------



## 93EXCivic

Still loving this bad boy 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PalJoey

Finally, after the unfortunately delayed delivery of a new battery, my Daniel Wellington is back in action. The usual cruddy photo quality from my Kindle Fire (no viewfinder).


----------



## moedawg140

Looks snazzy, PalJoey!


----------



## PalJoey

Hard to tell from the photo, but the NATO strap is dark blue and white, not black and white. The watch itself is very thin, very minimalist and while I'd prefer having a seconds hand, it would probably affect the aesthetic.
  
 I have a lever pry tool on order, which means I can replace the batteries on another (currently inactive) watch and then I'll be back up to almost the full complement. The exception being a cheap but nice skeleton, which needs new strap pins, as I managed to lose them somehow.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

It looks either blue and black or white and gold to me...


----------



## PalJoey

bigfatpaulie said:


> It looks either blue and black or white and gold to me...


----------



## VRacer-111

Here's my regulars rotation:






From L to R: Magrette Dual Time on Maratec Zulu, Bulova Snorkel II on a Strap Code bracelet, Lum-Tec M48 on a limited edition C&B Horween leather strap, Hamilton Khaki Pilot Chronograph quartz on Maratec Zulu, and Orient Defender on C&B NATO.

I also have a $20 Casio solar beater (HDD-S100) for hazardous duty (bathroom /shower clock & yard work) and a special edition Orient (BRZ GT300).

The BRZ GT300 is on a Srap Code strap with Panerai style deployment clasp:


----------



## gelocks

vracer-111 said:


> Here's my regulars rotation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Very nice collection!!!


----------



## moedawg140

Brunch is served:


----------



## Frozenhaze

vracer-111 said:


> Here's my regulars rotation:


 
  
 Looks good!


----------



## grandenigma1

Weekender


----------



## grandenigma1

Typical daily driver.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Nice!  The Overseas is great!  My Patrimony says Hi.


----------



## gelocks

grandenigma1 said:


> Weekender


 
  
 I love the look of this one so much that I was going to get --> http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-SUN025P1-Kinetic-Stainless-Bracelet/dp/B00SEFOMAW/ in the meantime! LOL!!!
  
 But no... just another league! Guess I'll just wait!


----------



## rotorwiz

I like that watch!

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## moedawg140

It's pizza time!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

moedawg140 said:


> It's pizza time!


 
  
  
 Looks DELISH!!
  
 Nice G too


----------



## ChaseM

Great thread! Just spent a ton of time looking around. There are some gorgeous time pieces on display.
  
 Does anyone have any opinions on Longines? I got the opportunity to look at a few the other day and am seriously considering this one.
  
 https://www.longines.com/#!/watches/master-collection/l2-693-4-51-6


----------



## moedawg140

chasem said:


> Great thread! Just spent a ton of time looking around. There are some gorgeous time pieces on display.
> 
> Does anyone have any opinions on Longines? I got the opportunity to look at a few the other day and am seriously considering this one.
> 
> https://www.longines.com/#!/watches/master-collection/l2-693-4-51-6


 
  
 If I was to choose one, I would pick:
  

  
 https://www.longines.com/#!/watches/master-collection/l2-673-4-78-3
  
 Yours is very nice though!


----------



## moedawg140

bigfatpaulie said:


> Looks DELISH!!
> 
> Nice G too


 
  
 Thanks!  It was so scrumptious.  If you haven't gone to Blaze Pizza, try to go to one.  For one low price ("Build Your Own"), you can ask for as many toppings as you'd like!  I believe Vegan Cheese is extra, though...who needs that?


----------



## Zojokkeli

chasem said:


> Great thread! Just spent a ton of time looking around. There are some gorgeous time pieces on display.
> 
> Does anyone have any opinions on Longines? I got the opportunity to look at a few the other day and am seriously considering this one.
> 
> ...


----------



## moedawg140

Both look great, Zojokkeli!


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Oct 7, 2020)

deleted


----------



## moedawg140

First meal of the day: Vietnamese scrumptiousness:


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Oct 7, 2020)

deleted


----------



## moedawg140

Nice Seagull, cvbcbcmv!


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Oct 7, 2020)

deleted


----------



## elessartelconta

Surprised and delighted to find a watch thread here! My favorite watch right now:
  

  

  

  
 Will post my other watches later!


----------



## moedawg140

Welcome, and lovely Seiko, elessartelconta!


----------



## elessartelconta

moedawg140 said:


> Welcome, and lovely Seiko, @elessartelconta!


 
  
 Thank you!


----------



## moedawg140

elessartelconta said:


> Thank you!




It's all good! Looking forward to seeing your timepieces in the thread.


----------



## Saraguie

'Golden Eyes'


----------



## moedawg140

Breathtaking, Saraguie!


----------



## moedawg140

Whenever you are around my area, we can go here:







The food is ridiculously tasty!


----------



## elessartelconta

moedawg140 said:


> Whenever you are around my area, we can go here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks delish! 

My Orient bambino


Both this pic and the last are from an earlier time. I don't get to wear watches much nowadays cause I'm mostly just sitting home (just graduated, looking for a job). 


I'll still keep posting the photos I have.


----------



## gelocks

You know, you can still wear your watch at home!! I do, all the time! Lol


----------



## cel4145

gelocks said:


> You know, you can still wear your watch at home!! I do, all the time! Lol




I was thinking the same thing. LOL

I guess maybe it depends on whether one thinks a watch is a tool or an accessory to be worn with the right clothing.


----------



## moedawg140

Beautiful Orient, elessartelconta!


----------



## moedawg140

Lunch is served, assorted sushi with Udon:


----------



## elessartelconta

gelocks said:


> You know, you can still wear your watch at home!! I do, all the time! Lol


 
  
 Haha. At home I just get up from bed, head over to the computer, put on some music, go downstairs for food, come back up, computer, music, dinner, then back to bed.
  
 My Aevig Valkyr, another of my favorites (and another photo from an earlier time):


----------



## elessartelconta

moedawg140 said:


> Lunch is served, assorted sushi with Udon:


 
  
 Damn you have good food everyday D:


----------



## Saraguie

Hey Moe, we are G-family now.  My son's, wife's and mine.


----------



## moedawg140

elessartelconta said:


> Damn you have good food everyday D:


 
  
 I try my best.  I'm very fortunate to live in an area that has a plethora of diverse culinary options.
  


saraguie said:


> Hey Moe, we are G-family now.  My son's, wife's and mine.


 
  
 Now that is _really _awesome, and indicative of more than likely a very happy family.
  
 Cheers!


----------



## elessartelconta

Maratac Mid Pilot on a leather nato strap


----------



## elessartelconta

saraguie said:


> Hey Moe, we are G-family now.  My son's, wife's and mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Cute G Family!




Ha, cute!


----------



## cel4145

elessartelconta said:


> Maratac Mid Pilot on a leather nato strap




I got a thing for black dial watches, and I love that the Martatac watches don't have dates on them.


----------



## sharkz

Something "new" for me. This is my dad's Casio Marlin W-350 that he bought sometime in the early 80's and wore for very many years. I recently replaced the battery and band and just can't stop wearing it.
  

  
 A few interesting observations. First, the silicon band is amazing. Yes it has a tendency to attract lint, but it is so soft and stretchy it just makes this a pleasure to wear. Second, they just don't make them like this anymore. Now I love my G-Shocks and have several, but with solid steel like this there is no resin to worry about rotting or becoming impossible to replace. I had always planned to have my G-Shocks for a really long time and I'm sure I still will. However with Casio's recent policy changes stopping sales of resin bezels to even the most common G's (5600 series), I'm worried about the longevity of many of the watches. I liked the fact that the Casio's weren't "disposable", but it seems like this is much less the case now with common parts getting harder and harder to get.
  
 In any case, I am definitely going to be keeping my eyes peeled for decent deals on other Marlins or in particular, the vintage titanium cased Casio's which seem to pop up very rarely in the usual places.


----------



## PalJoey

I remember everyone at school envying the first kid to get a digital watch.
  
 But you had to press a button to display the time in red LEDs, which actually made it less practical than a traditional analogue watch.


----------



## Saraguie

I have loved and worn the same high line watch for 15+ years, everyday except when cleaned and overhauled.  About 2 weeks ago I just did not want to put it on anymore.
  
 I blame Watagump for showing us his nice new Ingersoll Apache for me buying, count them, 9 new watches.  I've returned 5 and think I have a lineup for a while.  
  
 I never thought these words would come out of mouth; I really dig this Timex.


----------



## moedawg140

A nice and clean look no matter what the brand, @Saraguie! (Sorry I couldn't mention you the absolute correct way through my mobile browser)


----------



## moedawg140

At just over 2,700 pieces (and always sold out thus far), this may very well be the most gorgeous model for all ages (however I did see older gentlemen walking over and looking at the Lego model).


----------



## elessartelconta

cel4145 said:


> elessartelconta said:
> 
> 
> > Maratac Mid Pilot on a leather nato strap
> ...


 
  
 That's one reason I love my Aevig so much. It has a movement with a date complexity (Miyota 9015) but Chip made a design decision to not include the date. I LOVE that watch. Another Aevig shot, this time on the same leather nato as the Maratac above:


----------



## elessartelconta

paljoey said:


> I remember everyone at school envying the first kid to get a digital watch.
> 
> But you had to press a button to display the time in red LEDs, which actually made it less practical than a traditional analogue watch.


 
  
 "“Far out in the uncharted backwaters of the unfashionable end of the western spiral arm of the Galaxy lies a small unregarded yellow sun. Orbiting this at a distance of roughly ninety-two million miles is an utterly insignificant little blue green planet whose ape-descended life forms are so amazingly primitive that they still think digital watches are a pretty neat idea.”"


----------



## PalJoey

elessartelconta said:


> "“Far out in the uncharted backwaters of the unfashionable end of the western spiral arm of the Galaxy lies a small unregarded yellow sun. Orbiting this at a distance of roughly ninety-two million miles is an utterly insignificant little blue green planet whose ape-descended life forms are so amazingly primitive that they still think digital watches are a pretty neat idea.”"


 
 Spot on! In fact, the school I was at at the time was in Cambridge in the late Seventies, so I would have been only a mile or two (at most) from where Douglas Adams was typing those very words.


----------



## elessartelconta

paljoey said:


> elessartelconta said:
> 
> 
> > "“Far out in the uncharted backwaters of the unfashionable end of the western spiral arm of the Galaxy lies a small unregarded yellow sun. Orbiting this at a distance of roughly ninety-two million miles is an utterly insignificant little blue green planet whose ape-descended life forms are so amazingly primitive that they still think digital watches are a pretty neat idea.”"
> ...


 
 Ha, that's funny. I do kinda feel bad for Paul Neil Milne Johnstone though, haha.


----------



## moedawg140

Let's eat it wet:


----------



## elessartelconta

Switching up the strap again on my Aevig:


----------



## moedawg140

Nice strap, elessartelconta!


----------



## moedawg140

Just about to eat this wet burrito - tasted so good last night I had to get another one tonight!


----------



## elessartelconta

moedawg140 said:


> Nice strap, @elessartelconta!


 


moedawg140 said:


> Just about to eat this wet burrito - tasted so good last night I had to get another one tonight!


 
  
 Thank you!
 I had a banh-mi tonight, it looks very similar in the photo but of course isn't really. 
  
 Yours looks good! (by which I'm implying my banh-mi looked + tasted good too  )


----------



## moedawg140

At the United World Wrestling Freestyle World Cup - go U.S.A.!


----------



## skalkman

The stock strap gave out on my trusty (crusty) F-91W, so it was time for an upgrade.


----------



## liamstrain

*gasp!*
  
 The watch of t_eh Future!
  
 Looks great.


----------



## Digital-Deviant

I wear a NOMOS Glashütte because it is simply stunning:

It also has an in-house movement which is increasingly rare these days:


----------



## PalJoey

I just did an image search for NOMOS Glashutte, and found an image that is rather suitable for this website!


----------



## moedawg140

The Pho was great, now onto dessert; tapioca pearls:


----------



## ntrinsik

One day this will turn into a Pelagos.. I hope.


----------



## Accoun

skalkman said:


> The stock strap gave out on my trusty (crusty) F-91W, so it was time for an upgrade.


 
  
 Now that's a combo I don't see at all. Not just with this model, but with digitals in general. I just wear mine on a plain black NATO myself (wanted to try one with 2 dark blue bars, but couldn't find any at the size). I assume it helps a bit with accidental switching to the US time format?
  
 (also, I have a Model M keyboard as well. Original IBM or Unicomp?)


----------



## skalkman

accoun said:


> Now that's a combo I don't see at all. Not just with this model, but with digitals in general. I just wear mine on a plain black NATO myself (wanted to try one with 2 dark blue bars, but couldn't find any at the size). I assume it helps a bit with accidental switching to the US time format?
> 
> (also, I have a Model M keyboard as well. Original IBM or Unicomp?)


 
 Never tried a strap like this and felt like trying something new, quite like it. And if i ever get tired of the wide bit i could just remove that and just use it as a normal one.
  
 (And its a IBM from ~91, have one from ~90 aswell.)


----------



## sharkz

I've been using an F91W as a gym watch the past few months because I wanted to stop destroying my "beater" G-Shock, I put it on a NATO strap and really like it for the purpose. It's tiny, light, and cheap so I barely know its there and if it gets broken or too funky, who cares.


----------



## elessartelconta

skalkman said:


> The stock strap gave out on my trusty (crusty) F-91W, so it was time for an upgrade.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




That looks great! Really like the combination. 

My Seiko Alpinist on a dressier strap. Please excuse the background.


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> The Pho was great, now onto dessert; tapioca pearls:


 
 Always making me hungry Moe Daddy
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Noticed the baby in the first Burrito shot and then you went full size "G" for that second one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And of course Umm, Pho w/steak and tendon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tapping w/Special Ops camo version eh!
  
 Jamaica Blue Mountain this morning bud


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Always making me hungry Moe Daddy Noticed the baby in the first Burrito shot and then you went full size "G" for that second one:wink_face: And of course Umm, Pho w/steak and tendon:tongue_smile: Tapping w/Special Ops camo version eh!
> 
> Jamaica Blue Mountain this morning bud




For sure, my man!


----------



## moedawg140

Lunch is served:


----------



## liamstrain

elessartelconta said:


> My Seiko Alpinist on a dressier strap. Please excuse the background.


 
  
 What strap is that? I like the original on my alpinist, but it's always nice to have options.


----------



## elessartelconta

liamstrain said:


> elessartelconta said:
> 
> 
> > My Seiko Alpinist on a dressier strap. Please excuse the background.
> ...




It's the Hirsch Ascot golden brown. Love the strap. I find the original strap a bit too plasticky, and the color is a bit too dark for my tastes. I usually wear lighter Leathers so it doesn't go with my outfits generally speaking.


----------



## Wokei




----------



## moedawg140

Very nice, @Wokei!  ¡Me gusta!


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Very nice, @Wokei!  ¡Me gusta!


 

 HeHeHe, Nato Baby
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have a most excellent weekend and if it applies Father's Day


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> HeHeHe, Nato Baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Band of Nato Brothers !
  
 This called for an Emoji @ OMG
  

  


Spoiler: Real Life Emoji


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> HeHeHe, Nato Baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Thanks, and you too!  Oh yeah...sweet Edifice!


----------



## moedawg140

Listened to the Focal lineup - here's the Utopia:


----------



## Saraguie

Just got this one......I have to figure out how to set it up! LOL


----------



## moedawg140

Nice looking G-Steel, Saraguie!


----------



## bigx5murf

saraguie said:


> Just got this one......I have to figure out how to set it up! LOL


 
 I'm glad I'm not the only one that gets confused trying to set analog Gs


----------



## gelocks




----------



## moedawg140

bigx5murf said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that gets confused trying to set analog Gs




Which model(s) do you own? Most of the analogs aren't difficult to set, but my Baselworld MT-G is my most difficult model by far to set and use its features.


----------



## Turrican2

I've had this one for years

http://www.gshock.com/watches/Aviation/GW3000B-1A

I still need to look at the manual any time I need to set anything. Luckily its atomic time so I don't need to change much!

I love the analogue G-Shocks, and I love that G-steel!


----------



## Saraguie

saraguie said:


> Just got this one......I have to figure out how to set it up! LOL


 

 I now realize I'm going to have a problem with this being a solar powered watch as I am not going to wear it everyday so it won't be exposed to light.  I just got a 6 watch, watch winder case and I'm not going to get a light charger.  I guess I'm going to return it   I really like the way this watch looks and it fills a color spot in my collection.  There is a black and gold Gulfmaster I am checking out tomorrow when I return this.


----------



## gelocks

saraguie said:


> I now realize I'm going to have a problem with this being a solar powered watch as I am not going to wear it everyday so it won't be exposed to light.  I just got a 6 watch, watch winder case and I'm not going to get a light charger.  I guess I'm going to return it   I really like the way this watch looks and it fills a color spot in my collection.  There is a black and gold Gulfmaster I am checking out tomorrow when I return this.




Errmmm... You do know that solar watches hold quite a good charge right?  I guess you really need to take a look at the manual. Lol.


----------



## Saraguie

gelocks said:


> Errmmm... You do know that solar watches hold quite a good charge right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm going to do that as soon as I'm officially awake this morning lol (its 4:28 am)  The Citizen I was considering takes a 72 hour constant exposure to a bright light to fully charge.  The first paragraph in the G manual about how to charge says whenever not wearing, keep under a bright light.  That's a deal breaker right there because it goes into the watch winder/display box which is not in a bright area.  But, I will read the entire section to see if I;m thinking about it incorrectly and my particular situation will work for keeping it.


----------



## gelocks

saraguie said:


> I'm going to do that as soon as I'm officially awake this morning lol (its 4:28 am)  The Citizen I was considering takes a 72 hour constant exposure to a bright light to fully charge.  The first paragraph in the G manual about how to charge says whenever not wearing, keep under a bright light.  That's a deal breaker right there because it goes into the watch winder/display box which is not in a bright area.  But, I will read the entire section to see if I;m thinking about it incorrectly and my particular situation will work for keeping it.




Just test it out.
My current Citizen doesn't see too much light, only room light or if I decide to turn on my Winder box light which is usually never. My G-Shocks had a charge indication telling if it was low/med/high. Also, most of these watches have a sleep mode which extends the life and the time you can keep them with no charge.

So, test it out, you'll probably be surprised...


----------



## moedawg140

gelocks said:


> Just test it out.
> My current Citizen doesn't see too much light, only room light or if I decide to turn on my Winder box light which is usually never. My G-Shocks had a charge indication telling if it was low/med/high. Also, most of these watches have a sleep mode which extends the life and the time you can keep them with no charge.
> 
> So, test it out, you'll probably be surprised...




With regards to the G-Shock and solar charging, you're correct. I've got several solar G's and they hold a charge rather well and do have a sleep/hibernation mode to save even more power as well. In my several (10 by now) years of owning G-Shocks, I've only had to replace one battery - the second G-Shock that I owned, which is around 10 years old. 

Saraguie - that black and gold Gulfmaster is seriously on my radar as well. I have a pic of it on my wrist earlier in this thread if you're interested to take a look. If you decide to purchase it, congrats!


----------



## jwssum

Ball alligator limited edition. it was a gift


----------



## moedawg140

jwssum said:


> Ball alligator limited edition. it was a gift




Care to post a pic? :bigsmile_face:


----------



## PalJoey

Just replaced a couple of batteries today - fiddly work with the tweezers.
  
 Unfortunately, one of the watches has a decorative ring around the seconds dial which has come loose, potentially fouling the movement of one hand or another, depending on where it ends up when I wear it.


----------



## moedawg140

The calm before the Sushi Storm:


----------



## moedawg140

The Sushi Storm:


----------



## Covenant

New acquisition, Tudor Black Bay Red (discontinued ETA version):


----------



## moedawg140

Nice, Covenant!


----------



## alanchanxd

My beloved Rolex 16610 Submariner and Rolex 17013 OysterQuartz


----------



## moedawg140

Nice!


----------



## moedawg140

Just a little pic fun for today:


----------



## moedawg140

An Orca Whale skull:


----------



## Covenant

alanchanxd said:


> My beloved Rolex 16610 Submariner and Rolex 17013 OysterQuartz


 
  
 The 16610 IMO is much classier than the current production 116610. The thicker lugs and maxi dial on the new version detracts from the elegance of its predecessor IMO. That's a grail-worthy watch, congrats! And if you ever decide to let it go, hit me up


----------



## alanchanxd

covenant said:


> The 16610 IMO is much classier than the current production 116610. The thicker lugs and maxi dial on the new version detracts from the elegance of its predecessor IMO. That's a grail-worthy watch, congrats! And if you ever decide to let it go, hit me up


 


 Definitely! I agree that the 16610 looks a lot better than the current ceramic sub 116610. I hate the 116610s' fat lugs, which ruins the shape of the submariner by making it look proportionally unbalanced.

 Haha thx though, it wasn't easy saving up to buy them but at least it has satisfied my childhood cravings


----------



## Saraguie

The new SS Daytona is awesome, an instant classic. A lot of coin though. Might have to find a way.


----------



## moedawg140

So good...


----------



## LajostheHun

Like my Huawei smartwatch

.

Vince Camuto


----------



## moedawg140

Nice watches, @LajostheHun!


----------



## LajostheHun

moedawg140 said:


> Nice watches, @LajostheHun
> !



Thanks.


----------



## moedawg140

lajosthehun said:


> Thanks.


 
  
 No worries!


----------



## Coq de Combat

Have a rejuvenated love to my GA-100 after she said it looks sexy on my arm.


----------



## moedawg140

Awesome G, @Coq de Combat! Hope all is well, my friend.


----------



## Coq de Combat

moedawg140 said:


> Awesome G, @Coq de Combat! Hope all is well, my friend.


 
 You know, could be better. Down a bit. But here's the silver lining: I've had 5 months of bliss, without depression or anything.
  
 Oh, and in that time I met a her, and she farts louder than me, a quality I hold precious!


----------



## moedawg140

coq de combat said:


> You know, could be better. Down a bit. But here's the silver lining: I've had 5 months of bliss, without depression or anything.
> 
> Oh, and in that time I met a her, and she farts louder than me, a quality I hold precious!


 
  
 That's beautiful.  Love the silver linings!
  
 Oh, and the fact that she farts louder than you shows she is a down to earth lady, sounds like a keeper to me.


----------



## Coq de Combat

moedawg140 said:


> That's beautiful.  Love the silver linings!
> 
> Oh, and the fact that she farts louder than you shows she is a down to earth lady, sounds like a keeper to me.


 





 
  
 What about you, Moe?


----------



## some1x

Bought during vacation in Japan last December. I've always wanted a GS because of its
 superb mechanical movement (very accurate and long power reserve). Case-work, fit and
 finish are among best in class.


----------



## moedawg140

coq de combat said:


> What about you, Moe?


 
  
 I'm doing well, just on to my next chapter of my life.  Wife, baby, it's all good!
  
 Trying to get caught up with reviews - it is literally consuming my life.  I should be out on the 4th, but, I've been writing.  At least the next review should be published in a few hours.


----------



## moedawg140

Nice and classy GS, @some1x!


----------



## some1x

Thanks  It might be the only watch I ever need... I also thought the HD600 would be my last headphone lol.


----------



## cel4145

Happy 4th! Fireworks have started in my neighborhood. For the fourth straight night!


----------



## moedawg140

some1x said:


> Thanks  It might be the only watch I ever need... I also thought the HD600 would be my last headphone lol.




Yeah, that's what I thought about getting into audio initially and certain aspects of audio equipment as well, haha!


----------



## moedawg140




----------



## Coq de Combat

moedawg140 said:


> I'm doing well, just on to my next chapter of my life.  Wife, baby, it's all good!
> 
> Trying to get caught up with reviews - it is literally consuming my life.  I should be out on the 4th, but, I've been writing.  At least the next review should be published in a few hours.


 
 Wow, sounds busy! Gonna have to read up on your reviews some day


----------



## moedawg140

coq de combat said:


> Wow, sounds busy! Gonna have to read up on your reviews some day


 
  
 Definitely crazy.  Here's my latest review, uploaded during the night: http://www.head-fi.org/t/813204/review-cleer-nc-noise-cancelling-headphone.  I'm still uploading a replacement video to the review as I did some more editing, but it taking around 5 hours to upload 1 video...so I will get some sleep now and hopefully I can replace my video in the review when I wake up!


----------



## riposte




----------



## MothAudio

Tag Heuer Formula 1 [purchased 1998].


----------



## x_lk

I think they go nicely together.


----------



## roadcykler

x_lk said:


> I think they go nicely together.


 
  
 That's a pretty busy watch but I like it, especially the battery power indicator.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

I may have missed it but can anyone show his/her 2016 Daytona?


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Just because it has been a little quiet around here...
  

  
 A phone pic - believe it or not!!


----------



## moedawg140

Beautiful, @bigfatpaulie!


----------



## shane55

bigfatpaulie said:


> Just because it has been a little quiet around here...
> 
> A phone pic - believe it or not!!


 
  
 When I grow up...

 Stunning, my friend.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Nice. Really nice.


----------



## PalJoey

bigfatpaulie said:


> A phone pic - believe it or not!!


 
 Hell of a watch... hell of a photo!


----------



## moedawg140

Your intricate timepiece was awesome at The SF Meet on Saturday, shane55!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Thanks all for your kind words.  As some of you know, I've been through more watches than I care to admit, this one is really a masterpiece.  I love the simplicity of it; it is nicely understated and doesn't scream look at me.  It's easy to wear and a really good size, particularly for them and a chrono.  Honestly, it's ruined me for other watches.  Anyway, I could gush and go one so I'll stop.  
  
 Quote:


moedawg140 said:


> Your intricate timepiece was awesome at The SF Meet on Saturday, @shane55!


 
  
 What was this?


----------



## moedawg140

bigfatpaulie said:


> What was this?


 
  
 I will let @shane55 explain his awesome timepiece himself.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

moedawg140 said:


> I will let @shane55 explain his awesome timepiece himself.


 
  
 I look forward to it.  So much so I changed my location in my profile just for this.  
  
 I'm 100% NOT kidding.


----------



## shane55

bigfatpaulie said:


> I look forward to it.  So much so I changed my location in my profile just for this.
> 
> I'm 100% NOT kidding.


 

 Thanks Dawg for talking up this old beauty... though it can't possibly live up to the hype.
  
 My old 7750-based Kobold.
  

  

  

  
  
  
 And this week it's been the Sinn cousin. UTC flieger with Argon filled case.


----------



## moedawg140

Yes! That Kobold is seriously on point (looks really nice), shane55!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

shane55 said:


> Thanks Dawg for talking up this old beauty... though it can't possibly live up to the hype.
> 
> My old 7750-based Kobold.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 I think those EASILY lived up to the hype!!  Love 'em!  I've lusted over that exact UTC more times that I can count.  It's an amazing chrono from a fantastic company.  The hands are an excellent choice for watch like that: clean, long enough and distinct.  So many good watches are destroyed by bad hand choices.  I also really like your strap choice.
  
 Thanks for sharing, Shane!  And wear them in the best of health.  They are awesome and I mean that so sincerely.


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Excellent watch you got there bro.


----------



## moedawg140




----------



## shane55

bigfatpaulie said:


> I think those EASILY lived up to the hype!!  Love 'em!  I've lusted over that exact UTC more times that I can count.  It's an amazing chrono from a fantastic company.  The hands are an excellent choice for watch like that: clean, long enough and distinct.  So many good watches are destroyed by bad hand choices.  I also really like your strap choice.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, Shane!  And wear them in the best of health.  They are awesome and I mean that so sincerely.


 
  
 <blush>
 Thank you, kindly.
  
 And just for fun... A sweet little hand-wind I used to own.
 The Hirsch carbon-fiber strap that was on this (in these shots) is now on the Kobold, in the wrist shot (and at the show Saturday).
  
 Cheers


----------



## moedawg140

Another beauty, shane55!


----------



## LouisArmstrong

Lovely, simply lovely. Still waiting for pics of the 2016 Daytona from guys though...


----------



## moedawg140

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## LouisArmstrong

moedawg140 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 

 Wow. Just wow.


----------



## moedawg140

Looking forward to seeing it on your wrist, posted on this thread. Congrats in advance.


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


>




A G-Shock equal to the name of the owner... King of G-Shock for the Master G ...Lord of Realms of G-Shock


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> A G-Shock equal to the name of the owner... King of G-Shock for the Master G ...Lord of Realms of G-Shock


 
  
 Thanks so much, @Wokei!  A great compliment, I'll take that as a great Birthday present. 
  
 I know that you like that particular King of G, and I found out that G-Shock is releasing a new King of G!  First time in around 6 years!  This one is all black, with Multi-Band 6 and Solar!  Here it is:
  

  
 Here's a nice orange and teal collaboration watch that will drop soon (In4mation x G-Shock GAX100X-4A ‘Milestones’ Watch 2016)

  

  

  
 Hope all is well, my friend.


----------



## Wokei

Time to post me old watch -- Alba Automatic Manta Ray Diver 
  
@moedawg140 --- time will tell and winter shall pass ..lol


----------



## moedawg140

Yes, keep hope alive Wokei, my brother from another mother!


----------



## moedawg140

It matches!


----------



## Wokei

@moedawg140
  

  
 Happy B'day Grand Master Moe G - Lord of Lords of G Shock ...Viva 
  
 Btw ..the cake is equal to task on your splendid Rainbow Special Edition --- where is the G-Man Toy with the watch ..lol


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> @moedawg140
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks MASTER GIF! Yeah, the G-Man Toy would have been awesome on the cake! Haha

The Hyper Color Rainbow G was one of the more difficult ones to get. They were going for around $1,000 when I obtained mine, but had to get it shipped from Vietnam. 

My brother saw your timepiece and said he really likes it and that he wouldn't mind getting one of his own!


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks MASTER GIF! Yeah, the G-Man Toy would have been awesome on the cake! Haha
> 
> The Hyper Color Rainbow G was one of the more difficult ones to get. They were going for around $1,000 when I obtained mine, but had to get it shipped from Vietnam.
> 
> My brother saw your timepiece and said he really likes it and that he wouldn't mind getting one of his own!


 
  
 Damm ..should have got it when they first came out ...my regular crack G- Shock shop was offering me for USD400 ..could have made some money out of it ..muahahahaaaaaaaaaaa
  
 For those interested in what the ballyhoo we are talking about ..in its full glory ---the G-Man Toy


----------



## Wokei

Me humble Citizen Orca ..wub wub


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Damm ..should have got it when they first came out ...my regular crack G- Shock shop was offering me for USD400 ..could have made some money out of it ..muahahahaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> For those interested in what the ballyhoo we are talking about ..in its full glory ---the G-Man Toy




Yep, wound up paying a lil less than that for mine, but still exponentially more expensive than regular models! You could have definitely made some money out of it! Heh

Here's my G-Man Toy set:


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Me humble Citizen Orca ..wub wub




Showed this to my brother right now and likes this one but really really likes your other one. Hehe


----------



## moedawg140

Late night eats...


----------



## Wokei




----------



## moedawg140

Ooooooooh, so awesomely legit, Wokei! A winner, for a winner.


----------



## TheoS53

just thought to share with you guys, here's a watch face I've been working on for the Gear S2. Soon to be available on the Samsung store


----------



## moedawg140

theos53 said:


> just thought to share with you guys, here's a watch face I've been working on for the Gear S2. Soon to be available on the Samsung store




Looking great!


----------



## moedawg140

Cookies N Cream smoothie with jelly before Jason Bourne:


----------



## Wokei




----------



## Saraguie




----------



## Szadzik

saraguie said:


>


 
  
 Beautiful.
  
 What watch is that?


----------



## Wokei




----------



## Saraguie

saraguie said:


>







szadzik said:


> Beautiful.
> 
> What watch is that?




Here: https://www.amazon.com/TIME100-Automatic-Self-winding-Mechanical-W60043G-02A/dp/B016KE42D0/ref=pd_rhf_gw_p_img_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=TEQ16YNQBAHNVEGG0FA2


----------



## Wokei




----------



## Wokei




----------



## Wokei

Same watch ..different flavour


----------



## moedawg140

Lovely timepiece, Saraguie, and lovely timepieces, Wokei!


----------



## pigmode

Starting to look into a classic dive watch. The Seiko I'm looking at is auto-wind, w/o manual winding ability. Anyone using such a watch in rotation? Seems like it might be a major hassle having to get it going and resetting date and time.
  
 Seiko has the "professional" Prospex, but not with the exact look, I think.
  
 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000B5MI3Q/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=6H3D5378TKC9&coliid=I3FMVADJTQ0JPY
  
  
 There's also the Citizen...
  
 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000B5MI3Q/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=6H3D5378TKC9&coliid=I3FMVADJTQ0JPY


----------



## 93EXCivic

pigmode said:


> Starting to look into a classic dive watch. The Seiko I'm looking at is auto-wind, w/o manual winding ability. Anyone using such a watch in rotation? Seems like it might be a major hassle having to get it going and resetting date and time.
> 
> Seiko has the "professional" Prospex, but not with the exact look, I think.
> 
> ...


 

 I rotate watches almost daily and I pretty much only wear mechanical. I have never found resetting the time and date a hassle. If the watch has a quick set date, it takes maybe 30 seconds to do. Personally I wouldn't call that a major hassle. Another choice is to get a watch winder and keep it on that. There are arguments for and against them though.
  
 Now resetting a moonphase watch is a hassle which is why I sold mine.


----------



## Saraguie

pigmode said:


> Starting to look into a classic dive watch. The Seiko I'm looking at is auto-wind, w/o manual winding ability. Anyone using such a watch in rotation? Seems like it might be a major hassle having to get it going and resetting date and time.
> 
> Seiko has the "professional" Prospex, but not with the exact look, I think.
> 
> ...


 

 I use this watch winder.


----------



## pigmode

Impressive.


----------



## gelocks

saraguie said:


> I use this watch winder.


 
  
 Have the same one...
 It works great, silent and keep my watches on time.


----------



## pigmode

Would have jumped on the Citizen posted above already, but there's only date w/o day. I really need the latter.


----------



## moedawg140

Baselworld MT-G at wife's work's conference at Rio, Las Vegas eating their buffet dinner:


----------



## moedawg140

Crepes on last day in Vegas (G-Shock X Supra exclusive)


----------



## Saraguie

i find myself staring at lest every hour when wearing.


----------



## moedawg140

Nice, Saraguie!


----------



## moedawg140

Make sure if y'all are ever in Las Vegas and are in the mood for a cold or hot non-alcoholic drink, to check out Dutch Bros. Coffee, my white chocolate and my wild berry smoothies are really tasty!


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Make sure if y'all are ever in Las Vegas and are in the mood for a cold or hot non-alcoholic drink, to check out Dutch Bros. Coffee, my white chocolate and my wild berry smoothies are really tasty!


 
 Howdy Moe-Daddy, tasty looking smoothie
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Been away from Watches for a while but my Malaysian brother from another mother gifted me this sweet J-Springs Auto and it is with my latest custom Chinese acquisition
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Hope this posting finds you well, have an awesome weekend


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Howdy Moe-Daddy, tasty looking smoothie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Nice to hear from you!  Are you going to be attending RMAF this year?
  
 Your watch looks AMAZEBALLS, and your IEM is pretty snazzy as well!
  
 You have an awesome weekend as well, my man!


----------



## vapman

Where is a good place to sell watches? I don't sell on ebay and getting hit with nothing but lowballers on craigslist. Got two unused watches $200 new each collecting dust. I just never wear them.


----------



## Rodmunch

vapman said:


> Where is a good place to sell watches? I don't sell on ebay and getting hit with nothing but lowballers on craigslist. Got two unused watches $200 new each collecting dust. I just never wear them.




Watchuseek.com forum.


----------



## Podster

I keep expecting to see little horses pulling chariots around in this thing


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> I keep expecting to see little horses pulling chariots around in this thing:rolleyes:




Nice one bro ...is that the original stainless steel strap...


----------



## moedawg140

Looking good, Podster!


----------



## moedawg140

After a long week at my new job, I am under the weather. Nothing some Vietnamese food can't fix:


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Nice one bro ...is that the original stainless steel strap...




It is, just the way the light is reflecting

THX Mo-Daddy, looks like a tasty bowl of Pho you had there


----------



## Wokei




----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> It is, just the way the light is reflecting
> 
> THX Mo-Daddy, looks like a tasty bowl of Pho you had there




You're right, my man! I told the server I was sick and if he had anything hot to drink and he suggested tea with honey, lemon and ginger. It had to be one of the tastiest hot teas I've ever experienced!


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


>




O. M. 






































G.


----------



## moedawg140

My work condition:


----------



## Wokei




----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


>




That is one lovely timepiece!


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> That is one lovely timepiece!


 

 Love those Seiko 5's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Yo BroWo, guess that other shot did make the center of this SS band look black
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Not as clear but you can tell it's all silver in this shot
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
  
 Hey Moe, I raise my cup of Hot Sumatran to you


----------



## Wokei

Seiko 5 Mapmeter


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Seiko 5 Mapmeter




All sorts of lovely!


----------



## moedawg140

Sparkling water and chill:


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Sparking water and chill:


 

 Ooh, Sweet G-Sus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Moe, we carry the same chiller. Had the White 32Oz but gave it to my (more like he stole it) 15 year old Soccer player and then turned around and bought myself the stainless 40Oz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Crazy thing will keep ice in it for days if not left out in the direct sunlight
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 May have to change our boy from gif master to wicky watch master if he keeps posting these sweet timers


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Ooh, Sweet G-Sus:bigsmile_face:
> 
> Moe, we carry the same chiller. Had the White 32Oz but gave it to my (more like he stole it) 15 year old Soccer player and then turned around and bought myself the stainless 40Oz Crazy thing will keep ice in it for days if not left out in the direct sunlight:wink_face:
> 
> May have to change our boy from gif master to wicky watch master if he keeps posting these sweet timers:rolleyes:




G-Sus, love that one! Hehehe

I got my Hydro Flask as a hand-me-down from a friend. She told me it was a good bottle and worth around $50, but I didn't know how good it was, and I didn't really need it until I started my job, and it's been a lifesaver having a cold drink ready all day! I want to buy more, but they aren't very cheap at the brick and mortars (like REI). 

Alternatively, I was going to purchase a 2-pack of the Takeya 40 oz bottles from Costco and split the costs with one of my co-workers, but the only ones left in the country were in Hawaii - Costco told me to check back in March...I thought that was pretty funny, but I get it because they stock a lot of products based on the season. 

Will probably get another Hydro Flask in a 20 or 32 oz size to carry around for fun or in a backpack when walking around malls, farmers markets or the beach.


----------



## Wokei




----------



## bigfatpaulie

You guys are the best. Love it!


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


>


 
  
 Extra legit, bro!


----------



## Wokei




----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


>




Look at the timepiece and stay for what's written underneath! :eek:


----------



## moedawg140

Newest G-Shock in a long while:


----------



## Wokei

My camo range ..3 Seiko and 1 Orient


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Newest G-Shock in a long while:


 

 Nice un Moe G
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Love that Citizen Wokei-San
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 You have a Camo collection, I'm not worthy as this is my whole collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 King Moe approved "G"s
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 OK, maybe this one is not full on "G" but it sure works like one plus it gives lite massages


----------



## Wokei

podster said:


> Nice un Moe G
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Oh brother me brother Pod ..me see Tissot Le Locle there in your collection ..Swiss made ...mine are all Japanese


----------



## Podster

wokei said:


> Oh brother me brother Pod ..me see Tissot Le Locle there in your collection ..Swiss made ...mine are all Japanese


 

 Nothing wrong with Japanese watches for sure Bro, guess you missed my very old TAG Formula eh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bought that baby from a local jeweler in 1988 for $187.50 and works to this day as good as any watch I own, unfortunately it was a couple years after Heuer sold off and it's not the best but still nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Of course you know I love all your Divers and you dress them all super sweet


----------



## menieres




----------



## Wokei

menieres said:


>




Is that Seiko Stargate? Very nice


----------



## menieres

wokei said:


> Is that Seiko Stargate? Very nice


 
  
 Seiko White Knight.
  
 Thank you.


----------



## Wokei

Me went over board today and play dress me up with a watch I truly enjoy very much especially - gifted from brother with different mother who called this brother of mine  '' handsome man '' - woot woot ...my Timex is ready for all occasion and colour theme


----------



## Maxx134

Dammit these watches all so dam nice.
Lol


----------



## moedawg140

menieres said:


>




Looking good!


----------



## moedawg140

In awe of your strap (band) and watch collection, my dear friend Wokei!


----------



## moedawg140

Some Mediterranean for tonight:


----------



## Wokei

moedawg140 said:


> Some Mediterranean for tonight:


 
  
 Grandmaster " *G*" .....always look forward to your G-Shock collection but tbh nowadays more looking forward to your food ..kekekeee


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Some Mediterranean for tonight:


 
 Always making me hungry Moe "G"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got a little Patriotic Flare going on here too
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Mow we really are band of brothers


----------



## menieres

moedawg140 said:


> Looking good!


 
  
 Thank you.


----------



## gelocks

Newest addition and my third "Janis Trading" watch.
 Here a couple of out of focus pics (lol) of their NTH Santa Cruz
  

  
 EXCELLENT Lume!


----------



## moedawg140

wokei said:


> Grandmaster " *G*" .....always look forward to your G-Shock collection but tbh nowadays more looking forward to your food ..kekekeee


 
  
 Haha! What can I say, I love me some scrumptious food...
  

  


podster said:


> Always making me hungry Moe "G"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm gonna have to post my newest one my man! (goes from Surfacebook to iPhone to post it)


----------



## moedawg140

And here we go - more Mediterranean food! This time, the gyro plate instead of the stuffed salmon!

My daughter (at least her hand) is getting bigger I can see...


----------



## Podster

gelocks said:


> Newest addition and my third "Janis Trading" watch.
> Here a couple of out of focus pics (lol) of their NTH Santa Cruz
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That NATO Khaki looks super sharp on that Gelocks


----------



## menieres




----------



## menieres




----------



## Podster

menieres said:


>


 
 Classic look and those day indicators are to die for


----------



## gelocks

menieres said:


>


 
  
 Now you know why I got my NTH Santa Cruz... LOL!
 Love the Explorer!


----------



## moedawg140

menieres said:


>




Great looking timepiece!


----------



## menieres

podster said:


> Classic look and those day indicators are to die for


 


gelocks said:


> Now you know why I got my NTH Santa Cruz... LOL!
> Love the Explorer!


 


moedawg140 said:


> Great looking timepiece!


 
  

 Thank you.


----------



## Saraguie

Omega limited edition Moonwatch.  I've worn it everyday since getting it.


----------



## Mr Rick

I've been on a ten week camping trip to Montana. This is the only watch I wore / needed.


----------



## moedawg140

saraguie said:


> Omega limited edition Moonwatch.  I've worn it everyday since getting it.




Amazing looking timepiece, my man! Lovely color for your Omega as well!


----------



## moedawg140

mr rick said:


> I've been on a ten week camping trip to Montana. This is the only watch I wore / needed.




Looks good and welcome back to the thread!


----------



## Oklahoma

My speedy says hi.


----------



## Saraguie

oklahoma said:


> My speedy says hi.


 

 Howdy speedy!  Wanna look at the stars and figure out how fast we cab travel to the moon?


----------



## canthearyou

Wedding gift from the wife.Jorg Gray 8500-22


----------



## Xamdou

Cheap watch (US$80-ish) from indiegogo with handcrafted strap from ebay.


----------



## moedawg140

Oklahoma, canthearyou - lovely looking timepieces you have going on!


----------



## moedawg140

xamdou said:


> Cheap watch (US$80-ish) from indiegogo with handcrafted strap from ebay.




Utilitarian to the brim: nice!


----------



## Podster

canthearyou said:


> Wedding gift from the wife.


 
 I'd say she is still quite fond of you Can't Hear


----------



## menieres




----------



## menieres




----------



## Mr Rick

Occasionally it's hip to be square.


----------



## musicman59

I agree!


----------



## moedawg140

Beautiful squares, gentlemen!


----------



## fate64

Beautiful pictures. Sadly I've spent al my money on audio and can't buy a new watch anytime soon.


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Beautiful squares, gentlemen!


 
 Indeed, mine however is nowhere close to the level of Mr. Rick's I do love a nice square myself


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Indeed, mine however is nowhere close to the level of Mr. Rick's I do love a nice square myself:wink_face:




Your Orient always looks great, Podster!


----------



## moedawg140

Listening to the Zeus Remastered, waiting for Wolfgang Puck's pizza to take with me on my flight to Denver in a few min...


----------



## menieres




----------



## moedawg140

Also a nice Orient, menieres!


----------



## menieres

moedawg140 said:


> Also a nice Orient, @menieres!


 

 Thank you.


----------



## menieres




----------



## PalJoey

moedawg140 said:


> Listening to the Zeus Remastered, waiting for Wolfgang Puck's pizza to take with me on my flight to Denver in a few min...


 
 He's easy to spot - the guy carrying one small suitcase for clothes and a big one exclusively for G-Shocks.


----------



## Mr Rick

My favorite for "Rocktober".


----------



## Planner

Love this and my Seiko 5


----------



## menieres




----------



## menieres




----------



## moedawg140

Looks great @Rick, @Planner and @menieres!


----------



## moedawg140

paljoey said:


> He's easy to spot - the guy carrying one small suitcase for clothes and a big one exclusively for G-Shocks.


 
  
 Haha, love it!


----------



## Planner

menieres said:


>


 
  
 The first picture looks exactly the same as my Seiko 5 with a beautiful leather strap.


----------



## menieres

planner said:


> The first picture looks exactly the same as my Seiko 5 with a beautiful leather strap.


 




  
  
@moedawg140  Thank you.


----------



## moedawg140

This was right before we left Denver (all-you-can-eat Sushi)


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Happy Thanksgiving from Canada!
  
  

  
  
 I hope everyone is having a happy, safe weekend!!


----------



## Podster

menieres said:


> @moedawg140  Thank you.


 
 Super collection Menieres
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  
 Is that Mountain Sushi Moe Daddy


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> ...Is that Mountain Sushi Moe Daddy:eek:




It was Sushi Train, Big P! :bigsmile_face:


----------



## menieres

podster said:


> Super collection Menieres


 
 Thanks you.


----------



## menieres




----------



## moedawg140

Pho with strawberry mango smoothie boba in a mason jar:


----------



## moedawg140

Urth Caffe:


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Urth Caffe:


 
 Yum! I like the "G" in that Pho shot too, looks like you coordinated that one with your lunch that day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Thought I'd post a dream watch today, you know for whenever (more like if ever) my ship comes in
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


----------



## atarione

as you can (sort of) see my cat was super excited about my Seiko SKX009


----------



## atarione

couple more of my watches Bulova moonwatch and Seiko SRP777


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Yum! I like the "G" in that Pho shot too, looks like you coordinated that one with your lunch that day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Haha - on second look it does look like it goes together! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Your dream watch looks ridiculously AMAZING...sigh.


----------



## moedawg140

NIce watches, @atarione!


----------



## atarione

moedawg140 said:


> NIce watches, @atarione!


 

 thank you.
  
 Here is one more SKXA35


----------



## Podster

atarione said:


> thank you.
> 
> Here is one more SKXA35


 
 Some sweet watches Atarione, this one has serious lumes


----------



## moedawg140

These fruit julip candles smell really good...


----------



## moedawg140

Just hanging out.


----------



## Larsson

Mine even plays music 
  


 (Apple Watch Series 2, Steel)


----------



## moedawg140

larsson said:


> Mine even plays music
> 
> (Apple Watch Series 2, Steel)




Snazzy, congratuations on the purchase!


----------



## Zojokkeli

larsson said:


> *Mine even plays music *


 
  
 But can you connect an external DAC/amp to it? This is head-fi after all


----------



## Larsson

moedawg140 said:


> Snazzy, congratuations on the purchase!


 

 I got it the morning it was released!
  
 Likewise to you, you watch is pretty snazzy too


----------



## moedawg140

larsson said:


> I got it the morning it was released!
> 
> Likewise to you, you watch is pretty snazzy too




Cool!

Which specific watch are you referring to that I own?


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

The one you were wearing the other day. Nice whip mah G when are you taking me out for a ride •●•


----------



## Rodmunch

Is nobody going to ask about Moedawg's GT-R?


----------



## Larsson

moedawg140 said:


> Cool!
> 
> Which specific watch are you referring to that I own?




Lol, it would appear you own quite a few, any of them I suppose!


----------



## gelocks

My new Steinhart!


----------



## Larsson

zojokkeli said:


> But can you connect an external DAC/amp to it? This is head-fi after all


 

 I haven't actually tried! I'm sure it'll work 
  
 It can however remotely control my iPhone playing connected to an external DAC, quite useful especially when its buried in your pocket with a tonne of cables connected up & all!


----------



## roadcykler

rodmunch said:


> Is nobody going to ask about Moedawg's GT-R?


 
 Seriously! I'd trade every watch I own or may ever own for one of those. It wouldn't be a fair trade for the GT-R owner, but I'd do it anyway.


----------



## Xamdou

I am looking for automatic watches which are 47mm or bigger since I have around a 8.5 inch wrist.
 Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Velomane

IWC Big Pilot was made for you.


----------



## Xamdou

velomane said:


> IWC Big Pilot was made for you.


 
 Price seems to be out of my range, would prefer something within <$800~900


----------



## Accoun

xamdou said:


> I am looking for automatic watches which are 47mm or bigger since I have around a 8.5 inch wrist.
> Any suggestions? Thanks!


 
  
 Omega Railmaster XXL (or the Aqua Terra XXL)! :-D
  





 


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I actually have no idea if there's anything in that price, sorry.


----------



## Xamdou

accoun said:


> Omega Railmaster XXL (or the Aqua Terra XXL)! :-D


 
 I will have to kiss my year end bonus goodbye if I were to buy that


----------



## Wokei

xamdou said:


> I am looking for automatic watches which are 47mm or bigger since I have around a 8.5 inch wrist.
> Any suggestions? Thanks!


 
  
http://www.dutyfreeislandshop.com/citizen-bn0177-05e-promaster-eco-drive-professional-300m-diver-dlc-green-hands-mens-watch
  

  
 It's not automatic though but Ecodrive


----------



## Xamdou

wokei said:


> http://www.dutyfreeislandshop.com/citizen-bn0177-05e-promaster-eco-drive-professional-300m-diver-dlc-green-hands-mens-watch
> 
> 
> 
> It's not automatic though but Ecodrive


 
 Thanks! But I am looking for something that can be used as dress watch too


----------



## DrSheep

moedawg140 said:


> Just hanging out.


 
 Nice MY2017.  I drive a MY2013 myself.


----------



## Accoun

xamdou said:


> Thanks! But I am looking for something that can be used as dress watch too


 
  
 Aren't dress watches traditionally on the smaller side anyway?
 (although I guess you want it as a dress watch only occasionally)


----------



## Xamdou

accoun said:


> Aren't dress watches traditionally on the smaller side anyway?
> (although I guess you want it as a dress watch only occasionally)


 
 I will actually use them for often as a dress watch for work. There are quite a few decently large ones such as Steinhart Military 47 but the design does not catch my attention


----------



## gelocks

Did you check out "Sisu" watches?
 They are kind of more "fashion" watches, but I believe they use ETA swiss movements and are big as f... 
  
 A few others:
  
 Bulova Precisionist
 Maratac Pilot
 Archimede Pilot (yeah, lots of pilot watches lol)
 Steinhart Nav B-Uhr pilot. Their Triton is 45mm
 One of my Steinhart faves, is 45mm --> Apollon. It is tall-ish though but it looks "dressy" to me. https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/weitere-modelle/apollon-automatic.html
  
 And as mentioned, traditionally, "dress" watches are usually on the smallish side. Of course, you could look into Fossil, Nixon or other brands as well and see if they at least make 44mm dressy watches. But then I don't think they offer automatics (although Fossil has the STP movement which is supposed to be a good ETA-like clone).


----------



## Xamdou

gelocks said:


> Did you check out "Sisu" watches?
> They are kind of more "fashion" watches, but I believe they use ETA swiss movements and are big as f...
> 
> A few others:
> ...


 
 Sisu looks pretty good, will check it out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I was looking at a local dealer site yesterday and saw Steinhart's Triton bronze edition which looks pretty darn good to me but the only complain I have for it was their bronze coating looks more gold-ish.
  
 Another watch which caught my eyes was the Hamilton Below Zero which was briefly shown in the movie Martian but it is way out of my budget unless I find a good second hand deal


----------



## gelocks

xamdou said:


> Sisu looks pretty good, will check it out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Well.. "bad news" for your wallet...
  
 Not sure if this is the one you want: http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-navy/belowzero-1000m/H78515353.pid?nid=cpg_cat6032&so=6
  
 Use code: THANKS29 for 15% off
 or AFF125 for $125 savings on orders above $900... whichever is best.
  
 You're welcome.


----------



## Xamdou

gelocks said:


> Well.. "bad news" for your wallet...
> 
> Not sure if this is the one you want: http://www.ashford.com/us/watches/hamilton/khaki-navy/belowzero-1000m/H78515353.pid?nid=cpg_cat6032&so=6
> 
> ...


 
 Wow, the price with discount + ship + tax is still cheaper than the second hand here, thanks man!
  
 I will probably get it after CanJam though since I have no idea how much I would spend there


----------



## DrSheep

What do you guys think about Jomashop?  I am thinking about getting the Pan Europ from them.


----------



## gelocks

drsheep said:


> What do you guys think about Jomashop?  I am thinking about getting the Pan Europ from them.


 
  
 They offer "gray market" deals (i.e. they are not ADs) but they offer their own warranty in any case. Haven't heard too many bad things about them.


----------



## Podster

gelocks said:


> They offer "gray market" deals (i.e. they are not ADs) but they offer their own warranty in any case. Haven't heard too many bad things about them.


 

 I too have some friends who have ordered from them with good results. You going for the Blue or Gray dial Dr. Sheep?
  
 Had to go to a sports band on this one, this band really sets the blue on the dial off as well as the end of the Crown


----------



## Saraguie

Found this not sure if it helps. https://www.amazon.com/Hamilton-Timeless-Classic-Europ-H35405741/dp/B00M738546


----------



## atarione

I posted this watch a bit ago... but I'm posting it again (deal with it) I went to my friend's house today.. and their 14yr old daughter has a pet bunny rabbit... OMG BUNNY!!!.. I adore this rabbit..so watch with bunny Seiko SKX009 and Jezebel the rabbit.


----------



## gelocks

One of my newest acquisitions...


----------



## Podster

atarione said:


> I posted this watch a bit ago... but I'm posting it again (deal with it) I went to my friend's house today.. and their 14yr old daughter has a pet bunny rabbit... OMG BUNNY!!!.. I adore this rabbit..so watch with bunny Seiko SKX009 and Jezebel the rabbit.


 
 Funny Atari, I like the green Nato on it as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 GeLoc, that think looks like a tank and solid as they come


----------



## Xamdou

Any lum-tec owners here? I just can't get over how disgustingly good their lume is


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Oct 7, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Zojokkeli

cvbcbcmv said:


> Completely forgot to share his with you guys! Been a proud owner for about a month!




Nice! Is that the one with display or solid back?


----------



## Podster

rodmunch said:


> Is nobody going to ask about Moedawg's GT-R?


 

 I'm not worthy


----------



## gelocks

Orthos II Ice White on Zulu.


----------



## Podster

gelocks said:


> Orthos II Ice White on Zulu.


 
 Nice "G", you have some great looking timepieces


----------



## gelocks

podster said:


> Nice "G", you have some great looking timepieces


 
  
 Thanks! 
  
 Added a new one to the tribe... so long Ball Fireman Racer... welcome home Great White...


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Oct 7, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Zojokkeli

cvbcbcmv said:


> Hesalite, solid back. Definitely has something special to it. I held them both side by side, and I thought I'd want sapphire, but there's just something about it... I guess the ideal model is the one with hesalite front and sapphire back (3475 I wanna say?) but I had a great deal on a brand new one, so I went for it.




I'm leaning towards the one with glass display back myself, but maybe I'll change my mind too when the time to buy finally comes. 



By the way, how strict dress codes do the high-end watch stores have? I'm visiting HK now, and was wondering do they even let people dressed in t-shirts and shorts inside the store. Would love to check out Audermars Piguet watches, even though I can't see myself ever affording one.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Oct 7, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Podster

Killer Omega "G", I just can't hang with you fella's quality of watches nor Moe Daddy's ride
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Guess I'm just too budget minded, no it's actually my budget
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL


 Just slapped this new navy band on my Edifice


----------



## Jackson 6

I too dress like a tramp, so I got me a dress watch. When your simply tired of the flood of ETA, and demand an original movement, hand constructed, with museum quality sapphire and top end build quality, only the C.Ward Harrison 43mm C9 5 day power reserve will do. Check 'em out boys.


----------



## DrSheep

podster said:


> I too have some friends who have ordered from them with good results. You going for the Blue or Gray dial Dr. Sheep?


 
 End up getting the PVD Ti Khaki Field along with a very nice PVD nylon strap instead.
  
 https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003XQF5GM
 http://www.strapcode.com/store/20mm-miltat-nylon-black-watch-strap-brushed-button-chamfer-clasp-black-p-4474.html#.WC09C-YrKUk


----------



## DrSheep

BTW, if you want value for a dress watch, you really can't beat the Citizen NH8350-59E.
  
 http://www.longislandwatch.com/Citizen_NH8350_59E_Watch_p/nh8350-59e.htm


----------



## DrSheep

xamdou said:


> Thanks! But I am looking for something that can be used as dress watch too


 
 I suggest:
 Seiko SARG009
 Orient Mako USA II (Mako II or Ray II if you don't care for the sapphire crystal)
 and the Citizen as mentioned before.


----------



## Xamdou

drsheep said:


> I suggest:
> Seiko SARG009
> Orient Mako USA II (Mako II or Ray II if you don't care for the sapphire crystal)
> and the Citizen as mentioned before.


 
 Thanks for the suggestion! I will probably get myself a lum-tec v2 or v1 though but I am kind of afraid it will look tiny on my 8.75" wrist


----------



## DrSheep

xamdou said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I will probably get myself a lum-tec v2 or v1 though but I am kind of afraid it will look tiny on my 8.75" wrist


 
 Yeah it will consider the dial being so small within the 44mm case, and for the price you can get a pretty good automatic instead of quartz.
  
 p.s. I have 2 Casio GPW1000 (1A and FC-1A9), which is only about $600 now with GPS.  Highly recommended if you don't need a dress watch.


----------



## Xamdou

drsheep said:


> Yeah it will consider the dial being so small within the 44mm case, and for the price you can get a pretty good automatic instead of quartz.


 
 Oh no, the 44mm measurement is excluding the case itself. And both of the watches have ETA 2824-2 inside, not to mention the local dealer quoted me a pretty good deal compared to buying directly from the website.


----------



## DrSheep

xamdou said:


> Oh no, the 44mm measurement is excluding the case itself. And both of the watches have ETA 2824-2 inside, not to mention the local dealer quoted me a pretty good deal compared to buying directly from the website.


 
 Sounds good to me.  Also, I would go for a 22mm nylon deployant or NATO with the V1/V2.
  
 http://www.strapcode.com/store/22mm-miltat-nylon-black-watch-strap-black-chamfer-clasp-with-button-p-4517.html#.WC1KyeYrKUk


----------



## Xamdou

drsheep said:


> Sounds good to me.  Also, I would go for a 22mm nylon deployant or NATO with the V1/V2.
> 
> http://www.strapcode.com/store/22mm-miltat-nylon-black-watch-strap-black-chamfer-clasp-with-button-p-4517.html#.WC1KyeYrKUk


 
 Hehe, you seems to be a nylon strap fan. You might be interested in their combat b series lineup since some of them comes with nylon strap as default
http://www.lum-tec.com/collection/current-models/combat-b.html
  
 Doubt I will a nylon strap for my V series since I am mostly using it for dress watch


----------



## DrSheep

Thanks.  If you are planning on using the V1/2 as a dress watch, then I highly recommend looking for a PVD bracelet from StrapCode/MiLTAT.


----------



## Xamdou

drsheep said:


> Thanks.  If you are planning on using the V1/2 as a dress watch, then I highly recommend looking for a PVD bracelet from StrapCode/MiLTAT.


 
 Wow, thanks man. Those sites looks real good. I have only tried looking for my XL strap on Panatime and watchbandcenter, will definitely check these 2 out!


----------



## lostinthesauce

Not as loaded as some but I love my Citizen watches. Here's the JYpp5-50E. Don't much care for watches bigger than this (46 mm) but it works great as my work watch.


----------



## Podster

drsheep said:


> BTW, if you want value for a dress watch, you really can't beat the Citizen NH8350-59E.
> 
> http://www.longislandwatch.com/Citizen_NH8350_59E_Watch_p/nh8350-59e.htm


 

 Love that black Hammy and it's true the Citizen is nice looking, may have even saved me $350 on this one! (I mean how close in looks are they)


----------



## DrSheep

Oh man you are right...  The only real difference that I can tell is that the indexes on the Citizen are paint on raised letters, but the hands have loom .


----------



## atarione

Clinton World Timer I got on ebay awhile ago... like this watch it is from the 70s, doesn't have a quick set however and a total pain to set the day , date on... but whatever... I guess.
  
 as you can see my cat Fitz is helping me out with my work in this shot... he very helpfully is sitting on my mouse pad and blocking my monitors with his cat body... perhaps telling me time for ergonoic break from computer??


----------



## moedawg140

New G-Shock, Multiband 6 and Solar - been wearing it all week, great for work.


----------



## immtbiker

lostinthesauce said:


> Not as loaded as some but I love my Citizen watches. Here's the JYpp5-50E. Don't much care for watches bigger than this (46 mm) but it works great as my work watch.


 
  
 Pretty cool.
  
 I like the orange circle around the second hand. I need my reading glasses and Visine to see _some _of the amenities on the face


----------



## gelocks

moedawg140 said:


> New G-Shock, Multiband 6 and Solar - been wearing it all week, great for work.


 
  
 Is this like a new edition or something?! I like.


----------



## gelocks

Bought a couple of watches during BF or earlier sales...
  
 Rado for my dad: https://www.amazon.com/Rado-Original-Automatic-Watch-R12637013/dp/B000SN5GLW
 Bulova Moonwatch for me: https://www.amazon.com/Bulova-96B251-Chronograph-Stainless-Leather/dp/B01AJE2WAW
 Helgray for me and currently on sale: https://www.helgray.com/collections/tcd-01/products/tcd-01-full-lume
  
 As well as some straps from Cheapnatostraps.com ...
  
 Whooopppsss... (and still have a couple of watches on the way...for next year... micros/kickstarter ones...)


----------



## moedawg140

gelocks said:


> Is this like a new edition or something?! I like.


 
  
 Possibly the colorway - I bought it from a place where sometimes random G-Shocks appear, and sometimes aren't sold at the department stores such as Macy's, Nordstrom, etc.  It's easily one of my favorite black-colored G's.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## lostinthesauce

immtbiker said:


> Pretty cool.
> 
> I like the orange circle around the second hand. I need my reading glasses and Visine to see _some_ of the amenities on the face h34r:




The smaller items can be a bit of a nuisance until you learn them. Also helps that I've had Lasik done; pretty sure it would have been a right mess trying to read that previously. 

Also, I do use the slide ruler function more than I thought I would which surprised me.


----------



## Stealthyduc

Never was a watch person. Then one day decided to buy a Casio GW-5000. They run about $300. Imported from Japan. I love it and wear it all the time.


----------



## moedawg140

stealthyduc said:


> Never was a watch person. Then one day decided to buy a Casio GW-5000. They run about $300. Imported from Japan. I love it and wear it all the time.




Nice! Was this the one you purchased?


----------



## Xamdou

A birthday gift to myself!


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

I want Samsung Gear S3 for my birthday


----------



## Stealthyduc

moedawg140 said:


> stealthyduc said:
> 
> 
> > Never was a watch person. Then one day decided to buy a Casio GW-5000. They run about $300. Imported from Japan. I love it and wear it all the time.
> ...



Yep. Sure is. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## moedawg140

stealthyduc said:


> Yep. Sure is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




Awesome, congratulations!


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

zojokkeli said:


> I'm leaning towards the one with glass display back myself, but maybe I'll change my mind too when the time to buy finally comes.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, how strict dress codes do the high-end watch stores have? I'm visiting HK now, and was wondering do they even let people dressed in t-shirts and shorts inside the store. Would love to check out Audermars Piguet watches, even though I can't see myself ever affording one.




I wear a tshirt and shorts when I go to ADs all the time. It doesn't matter what you wear. 

But... It's their job to make sales, it's a little rude to take up their time when you know you're not planning to buy in the near future, let alone ever.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

cvbcbcmv said:


> Hesalite, solid back. Definitely has something special to it. I held them both side by side, and I thought I'd want sapphire, but there's just something about it... I guess the ideal model is the one with hesalite front and sapphire back (3475 I wanna say?) but I had a great deal on a brand new one, so I went for it.




Good choice. The moonwatch is the quintessential Omega and deceivingly versatile. 

The movement is beautiful, especially since it's not obstructed by a rotor. But once the novelty of a display back wears off, the extra thickness and knowing it's just a step further away from it's heritage becomes annoying.


----------



## OddE

grumpyoldguy said:


> I wear a tshirt and shorts when I go to ADs all the time. It doesn't matter what you wear.
> 
> But... It's their job to make sales, it's a little rude to take up their time when you know you're not planning to buy in the near future, let alone ever.


 
  
 -Depends on how you approach it; if I am just there to gawk, I tend to let the staff know immediately - leaving them to decide whether they want to spend time chatting with me if it is a slow day in the store or just leave me to my own devices.
  
 Incidentally, best service I ever received was when oohing and aaahing my way through the Wempe on Kurfürstendamm in Berlin a few years ago; I let them know that I was just there for looking at their A. Lange range, possibly looking to buy in several years' time, if times were still good in my business - and was promptly showered with (polite and welcome) attention, given a tour, tried on lovely watches until I had to ask them to stop putting them on the desk in front of me, being sent off with a tote bag full of catalogs and a couple of books.
  
 Result? When and if I finally feel comfortable spending such an insane amount of money on a watch (I've almost saved up enough, over a period of more than seven years, but with current job security similar to that of someone hawking The Satanic Verses on a Teheran streetcorner, shopping luxuries is Out with a capital O) - I'll be going to that very same store, and I'll let them know precisely why I've come all the way from just under the arctic circle to pay them a visit. Because of their stellar service ages ago.
  
 (At some point I really, really want to own a gold watch; hopefully either a A. Lange Saxonia (thin) or a Patek Calatrava 5196R - IMHO the Lange hands are more esthetically pleasing than the Patek ones, whereas the Patek has the upper hand with regards to the case, in particular how the lugs are attached to it...)


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

odde said:


> -Depends on how you approach it; if I am just there to gawk, I tend to let the staff know immediately - leaving them to decide whether they want to spend time chatting with me if it is a slow day in the store or just leave me to my own devices.
> 
> Incidentally, best service I ever received was when oohing and aaahing my way through the Wempe on Kurfürstendamm in Berlin a few years ago; I let them know that I was just there for looking at their A. Lange range, possibly looking to buy in several years' time, if times were still good in my business - and was promptly showered with (polite and welcome) attention, given a tour, tried on lovely watches until I had to ask them to stop putting them on the desk in front of me, being sent off with a tote bag full of catalogs and a couple of books.
> 
> ...




Fair enough, as long as it's clear to the employees, it's probably fine. 

You might also consider VC... It's in line with what you're looking at. The gold Traditionnelle is a fantastic dress watch. 

Though I hardly ever wear my dress watches... I prefer the sportier models for everyday wear. Nautilus is nice. Rolex SubC is a great beater... That thing can take some licks.


----------



## OddE

grumpyoldguy said:


> You might also consider VC... It's in line with what you're looking at. The gold Traditionnelle is a fantastic dress watch.


 
  
 -Agreed, I've seen a couple of their ultra thin offerings and they are absolutely wonderful.
  
 Part of the reason for primarily considering Lange/Patek is simply that my local watchmaker says she's comfortable doing any work on those, but for some reason or the other she rather won't work on VCs; she declined to offer any details why, but left the impression that VC were not as forthcoming when it came to parts & documentation to independent watchmakers as Lange and Patek were.
  
 Anyway, first the oil&gas business needs to pick up a little bit. :/


----------



## bigfatpaulie

odde said:


> Part of the reason for primarily considering Lange/Patek is simply that my lo*cal watchmaker says she's comfortable doing any work on those.*


 
  
 Words of a truly untrustworthy watchmaker.


----------



## OddE

bigfatpaulie said:


> Words of a truly untrustworthy watchmaker.


 
  
 -I think that conclusion is a bit harsh; her work on just about anything else* for the past three decades has been impeccable, with a quick turnaround and reasonable prices.
  
 *) Vintage Certinas and Tissots, Omegas both current and vintage (c.2500, c.1861, c.354 and c.321), a vintage IWC pocket watch, a 14270 Explorer...
  
 As there's hardly anything magical about VC movements, I can only assume that there are other reasons for her preferring not to work on them. Her competence is not in doubt; neither is the benefit of a local watchmaker.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

odde said:


> -I think that conclusion is a bit harsh; her work on just about anything else* for the past three decades has been impeccable, with a quick turnaround and reasonable prices.
> 
> *) Vintage Certinas and Tissots, Omegas both current and vintage (c.2500, c.1861, c.354 and c.321), a vintage IWC pocket watch, a 14270 Explorer...
> 
> As there's hardly anything magical about VC movements, I can only assume that there are other reasons for her preferring not to work on them. Her competence is not in doubt; neither is the benefit of a local watchmaker.


 
  
 I'm sorry if you feel I'm being overly harsh but I can tell you, as a long time multiple Lange owner, these are not simple watches to service.  Ultimately, it's your watch, your money and I am in no way affiliated with either manufacture or watch maker: there is no benefit or cost to me in either circumstance.  Perhaps my guidance is coming from a genuine place.  I'm trying to give you some direction on something that you seem to have little experience in based, from my own.  
  
 Taking it or leaving it is up to you.
  
 I think the first thing that really needs to be established is what your watchmaker is defining as a "service".  A lot of watch makers call re-oiling a "service" versus a true disassembly, cleaning and reassembly of the entire movement.  Some watch makers do this, but leave large chunks together (like the escapement) and claim a "full disassembly".  To be frank, this a major factor in cost when it comes to a local watchmaker vs sending something back to the manufacture for a service and it is hard to truly know what you are getting with in the first case.  In the latter case, you know what you are paying for.  So what is she doing?  She will most certainly claim a full disassembly, but talk is cheap.  And just because she may have done it on a $300 Tissot for you, it is a very different story when it comes for $45,000 Lange.
  
 Now let's talk about what she's done in the past - Rolex, Tissot and Omega.  I'm sorry, but that doesn't make a competent watch maker for a Lange or Patek.  I would not take a Ferrari to a guy who works on a lot of BMW.  BMW's are good cars, sure but they are no Ferrari when it comes to their complication.  Working on something like a Ferrari is a whole different ball game and that rings very true with the brands we are talking about here.  I'm sorry but her past experience with those timepieces means little to nothing in this context.
  
 You're correct about there being nothing magical with VC calibers.  In face, VC's line is riddled with outsourced Piguet and JLC calibers - calibers are that widely used in many brands like Breguet, Blancpain, Jaquet Droz and so on.  Does she not service those brands, too?  If not, why not?  They are essentially the same from a service point of view.  Same movement, just different decorations.  The only thing I can surmise is she tried and messed up and now she's gun shy.  So you would entrust a Lange - something _significantly _more complicated - to someone who can't handle a VC?  To go back to the example above, you are thinking of taking your Ferrari to a mechanic who will service a BMW can't handle a Porsche.  So I caution you, her competence is absolutely in doubt in my eyes.  I think her eyes are wide with the opportunity to play with a Lange and charge for the very costly service.
  
 I can tell you that in all of North America there is ONE watch maker trained by Lange to service Lange.  One.  Let's also talk about that ONE watch maker is capable of servicing for Lange: non-complicated Langes, only, in fact.  What's a non-complicated Lange?  Time only, big date and moon phase.  That's it.  You have a repeater, tourbillon or rattrapante, it's going back to Germany.  You have a _chronograph_, it's going back to Germany (if it needs a full service, he now does regulation on them).  Just consider that: there isn't someone properly capable of servicing a Lange chronograph in North America.  That's how difficult these watches are to deal with from a service perspective.  I also see that you are in Norway so Germany isn't quite as difficult to reach as it is from me; all the more reason to use Lange directly.
  
 Everyone else is LITERALLY going by the seat of their pants.  They have no accesses to documentation, parts, or, God forbid, consultation.  It's all guess work for them.  Everything Lange makes is entirely unique to them and there are no other avenues for information - whereas something like how to service or parts for a Piguet 1150 - something that she won't service - can be had from a myriad of places and manufactures.  
  
 Now let's say all this isn't enough for you: You are so certain that this watch maker with a friendly smile and who talks confidently using fancy terms like 'ebauche' that you entrust your Lange to her one day.  Let's say, just for fun, because she is a human and humans make mistakes (particularly ill-equipped humans), she messes up your Lange.  Sure you saved a few hundred bucks on the service but now you have to send your Lange to Germany and those few hundred bucks you saved will seem comedic.  
  
 Now don't get me wrong: I am not against using a local watchmaker, even for high end pieces.  Heck, if you had a Philip Dufour (a very healthy notch above Lange) a local watch maker is your only real option.  But you have an option: Lange will take care of you.  And if you had a Dufour, I would encourage you to reach out to other Dufour owners and find out where they have taken theirs too so that you are using someone with actual Dufour expereince.
  
 But it's your watch, and after all, she has serviced an IWC before...
  
 Langes are handmade, very expensive, very exclusive timekeepers.  Don't drop it off at the mall to get serviced because it's cheap.  A Lange doesn't deserve that.  Just like a Ferrari doesn't deserve oil from Wal Mart.  You spend so much on a watch like this, please don't skimp on the care of it.  If that puts the watch out of your budget, sobeit.  Buy something you can afford to property maintain. It sounds like you already have a lovely collection of watches: you are already so lucky.
  
 Anyway, that's my 2 cents.
  
 I wish you best,
  
 -Paul


----------



## Velomane

Thanks for taking to reply Paul. I, for one, appreciate your insight.


----------



## listen4joy

my watch. Casio G-Shock G-520D, little old but i still like it. 
  

  
  
  
 after all these years i want another watch, Casio G-shock Mudman G-9300-1ER, hope to buy it in few months.


----------



## ChaseM

Wonderful thread you all have going here. 
  
 Just a quick word on what Paulie is saying. He may seem a bit harsh but what he is saying is factual. Some of us spend many of thousands on these timepieces. Proper maintenance should not be ignored. And more importantly the qualifications of the person performing the service should not be ignored. I personally send everything I can to the manufacturer. 
  
 And here is a quick pic I took today of my latest acquisition. I've been lusting over one for awhile and finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## cvbcbcmv

chasem said:


> Wonderful thread you all have going here.
> 
> Just a quick word on what Paulie is saying. He may seem a bit harsh but what he is saying is factual. Some of us spend many of thousands on these timepieces. Proper maintenance should not be ignored. And more importantly the qualifications of the person performing the service should not be ignored. I personally send everything I can to the manufacturer.
> 
> And here is a quick pic I took today of my latest acquisition. I've been lusting over one for awhile and finally pulled the trigger.




Great piece! I've always been so love/hate with Panerai. Haha be careful, it's super easy to get a watch magnetized around all that audio equipment! It's a cheap easy fix, thankfully, but I know plenty of people freak out when all the sudden their watch runs +40/day haha


----------



## OddE

@bigfatpaulie
  
 Thank you for a most thorough and illuminating reply (I am being sincere; I realize my tone may often come across as flippant even when it is not meant to be!) You addressed a number of points which I'll admit I have only paid scant attention to.
  
 Good advice, which I suspect I may heed at the end of the day. I am, after all, fully inexperienced in the world of Langes, Pateks and the like, and I will probably grow more concerned about the well-being of the watch once it sits on my wrist - after all, this is still and abstract problem, as I cannot see myself converting my cash to The Dress Watch(tm) in at least another couple of years, the way my industry looks right now.
  
 The one thing I take (slight) objection to, is the insinuations as to the competence, character and integrity of a professional you wouldn't possibly know the first thing about. (Well, second thing about, I guess, as I did volunteer that she expressly preferred not working on VCs.) She's not very good at throwing fancy words like 'ebauche' around, but she's been pretty good at staying alive in a business which has pretty much gone extinct in small-town Norway - as just about everybody just buys throwaway Mangos and Swatches or relies on their cell phone for telling the time, that is a feat which in my book is deserving of respect and support.
  
 (Though not unconditionally so; obviously, I wouldn't entrust something with unusual complications for work there - we've got Bjerke, the big kahuna of Norwegian watchmakers for that kind of thing.)
  
 Besides, Norwegian consumer protection laws serve as somewhat of a safety net - if the watch is accepted for service/repair and is damaged, the business is on the hook for getting it back to its original condition (our Better Business Bureau equivalent being the arbiter); any business carries insurance to cater for just such incidents.
  
 Again, thanks. Definitely one of the most illuminating posts I've read on here in a while.


----------



## Zojokkeli

I wouldn't service other than basic ETA movements and the likes at a local watchmaker/seller, unless they are specifically trained by Rolex, Omega or others to service their watches. Patek, Piguet, Constantin and Lange are the highest regarded manufacturers around, so I definitely wouldn't let other than the authorized people to service them.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

odde said:


> The one thing I take (slight) objection to, is the insinuations as to the competence, character and integrity of a professional you wouldn't possibly know the first thing about.


 
  
 My pleasure.  Honestly, my only intention is help.
  
 My reasoning for insinuating that she isn't competent to service a Lange, along with questioning her character and integrity is solely based on the information you provided.  
  
 You said: "_she declined to offer any details why, but left the impression that VC were not as forthcoming when it came to parts & documentation to independent watchmakers as Lange and Patek were._"
  
 ​That simply isn't true.  Both Lange and Patek are extraordinary tight on the distribution of parts, if at all, and only to very, very select specially trained watchmakers: for example Mr. Kotsopoulos in NYC (the one person in all of North America with access to Lange parts).  These are the certified watchmakers that the manufacturers would refer you directly to, should the circumstance merit it.  If she was a certified Lange or Patek watch maker, she would have likely just said so: but she didn't.  Parts and documentation for a VC with, for example, a JLC caliber, are much more widely available because the movements are used in so many different watches - parts and documentation becomes harder to control.  With both Lange and Patek, everything is made by them, for them, and _only _for them.  If she insinuated that Patek and Lange are more likely to sell her parts,_ that is a lie_.  None of them will entertain it.  So that immediately makes me question her integrity and character - because she lied to you, to your face.
  
 My comment about her not being able to correctly service a Lange or a Patek is based, again, on the fact that she has not been trained by either company to service their watches.  Period.  She has no documentation from the company (that was honestly obtained, at least) and has no access to original parts.  Again, a very good mechanic could MAYBE service a Ferrari depending on the issue.  Maybe.  But why risk it?
  
 "_Besides, Norwegian consumer protection laws serve as somewhat of a safety net - if the watch is accepted for service/repair and is damaged, the business is on the hook for getting it back to its original condition (our Better Business Bureau equivalent being the arbiter); any business carries insurance to cater for just such incidents_."
  
 Oh, she if she damages your watch the government will step in?  I'm sure that's a very simple, streamlined process with no complications or headache involved at all...
  
 The fact of the matter is that if she damages a single screw, that watch will have to go back to Lange and supposedly (according to you) the government will make her pay for it.  I don't know if anyone else reading thinks it sounds as impractical as I do...  But consider this...
  
 What if she damages something that you can't see (so you don't know).  A scratch on the underside of a plate or bridge, aftermarket screws or who knows what else.  Her covering it up to avoid the government forcing her to pay the astronomical fee to have it serviced at Lange and her already shown ability to deceive you make this situation seem plausible enough to me.  Now years go by with the hidden damage and you decide to sell you Lange.  And some other fellow gives you a lot of their hard earned money for it, and they get it serviced only to have the damage, or aftermarket parts or whatever, unbeknownst to you, discovered.  That's simply not fair.
  
 And all this for what?  The sake of frugality?
  
 I can tell you that most Lange and Patek buyers are savvy well informed individuals and most are steadfast in getting all service records and something not done correctly is a major red flag - likely devaluing your watch more than the service savings.  The alternative is, in my experience, if a transaction is done the watch is typically is sent to the manufacture along the way for a service and inspection.  
  
 Again, all this to skimp out?  The benefit/risk scale seems extremely out of balance here.
  
 Years ago I was lucky enough to visit the Lange manufactory in Glashütte.  It is full of very passionate, hardworking professionals.  I was wearing mine and a very kind watch maker there asked to see it.  I obliged and handed him my watch.  He looked at the back with a loupe, turned to his left and simply said, "Zhee made your vatch."  He could tell who made it just by looking at.  These items are more special than you may appreciate.
  
 Please, if you are ever so lucky as to have the privilege of having one as part of your life, treat it with the respect that both it, and the dedicated people who made it, deserve.


----------



## DrSheep

Some of my recent scores:
  
 Casio G-Shock G-Lide GLS-100-7 with custom JaysAndKays ACU camo case and 22mm 5 ring NATO strap.
  

  
 Decently rare vintage Casio G-Shock AW-560D-7CV with full face lum, with JaysAndKays 22mm adapter, and black/orange suede leather deployant band.
  

  
 Squale Tiger White, limited to 200 worldwide, also with a full face lum.
  

  
 Hamilton HML-H70575733 Khaki Field Black Titanium, with 22mm MiLTAT 3D Nylon Black Deployant strap. 
  

  
 Orient Mako USA II in white with black/yellow deployant band, and Seiko SARG009 in green silicone with Rolex style deployant clasp.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

My 1920s Omega pocket watch converted to a wrist watch after recent engraving of designs.


----------



## atarione

I have really been liking this watch very much... it really is quite good value for money..especially for me as mine was a gift.. but just a nice watch


----------



## moedawg140

Nice G-Shock listen4joy! I saw one with the same casing at a store in Vegas and wanted to purchase it but didn't. Very rare watch to find these days!

Awesome G-Shocks, DrSheep!


----------



## moedawg140

Beautiful transformation timepiece, ExpatinJapan!


----------



## ExpatinJapan

moedawg140 said:


> Beautiful transformation timepiece, ExpatinJapan!


Thanks


----------



## moedawg140

expatinjapan said:


> Thanks



You're welcome


----------



## Saraguie

expatinjapan said:


> My 1920s Omega pocket watch converted to a wrist watch after recent engraving of designs.


 
  
 Great!!!!  Sean what does it measure ?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Measure? Diameter?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

saraguie said:


> what does it measure ?




Time, usually.


----------



## Saraguie

saraguie said:


> Great!!!!  Sean what does it measure ?


 
  
  


expatinjapan said:


> Measure? Diameter?


 
  
 Yes diameter please?  Is it a family heirloom?
  
  


grumpyoldguy said:


> Time, usually.


 

 Yuk yuk.......Rim shot please!


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I hope this is good enough (this is the sellers wrist- not mine).

Glass is 41cm

Big size but not oversized.


----------



## Zojokkeli

expatinjapan said:


> I hope this is good enough (this is the sellers wrist- not mine).
> 
> Glass is 41cm
> 
> Big size but not oversized.


 
  
 41*cm* is quite big, though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Anyway, beautiful watch.


----------



## tackytiger

> Glass is 41cm


----------



## Mr Rick




----------



## moedawg140

You too, Mr Rick!


----------



## moedawg140

Happy Holidays to those who celebrate them!

Loving the way the Pad Thai was made right now...


----------



## atarione

Merry Xmas .. for everyone celebrating.. happy Sunday to everyone else =p
  

 Shalom


----------



## Dagobert

Just subscribed and saw this section,and some very nice watches here!
I am sick in bed with a tablet so no pictures for now but i still want to share some watches.
Sorry for no serial numbers also butt i will adjust mine post soon with pictures.
I own a iXXXi,bit unknown but a modern slick design,a Calvin Klein,Nautica,Seiko and thnx to Santaclaus  a Casio Gshock since yesterday.


----------



## moedawg140

Other than the super-cold weather, Las Vegas was very nice during Christmas, especially for a Dillard's best G-Shock sale that I've ever seen from a brick and mortar establishment!

I purchased a Baby G for my daughter when she gets older (rose gold with light up animations when the light button is activated), a Baby G in blue/gray for my wife, and a G Steel 2nd Generation in rose gold for myself.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

Almost quitting time... long weekends are a gift and a curse.


----------



## Podster

Awesome score Moe Daddy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Santa "G" hooked the Pod up this year, I'm calling it my Prince "G"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 If I don't get back in here soon everyone have a Happy and safe New Years


----------



## moedawg140

Thanks and nice score yourself, my friend! Great "Prince" color scheme, and if you like the casing/fit/feel, you can go for the Bluetooth series. They've got like 15 different colors in that casing now!


----------



## Podster

Yeah, my 13 year old immediately said "that thing is huge" when I pulled it out of the can! With this size case maybe Casio could have a 16GB internal HD for music and I may never ever need a new DAP again


----------



## gelocks

podster said:


> Awesome score Moe Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Like that color combination a lot!
 Pretty legible!
  


podster said:


> Yeah, my 13 year old immediately said "that thing is huge" when I pulled it out of the can! With this size case maybe Casio could have a 16GB internal HD for music and I may never ever need a new DAP again


 
  
 LOL!


----------



## Podster

gelocks said:


> Like that color combination a lot!
> Pretty legible!
> 
> 
> LOL!


 

 THX @gelocks You did notice the rolling eyes on that last DAP statement eh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Well "G" Dawg, Pod is taking it one "G" at a time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm thinking everyone needs at least one white watch and this one has been staring at me recently
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL GA500


----------



## gelocks

The only thing I don't like about G-Shocks whites??? They really fade and turn yellowish very fast... I guess it depends on band material but, even taking care of them the bands just turn yuck.
  
 A few pics from the latest I've bought:
  
*Sinn B-Uhr 856*
  

  

  

  
 Bulova Moonwatch
  

  
 Helgray TCD-01
  
 Kind of "meh", will probably be my beater watch along with the G-shock.


----------



## DrSheep

Quote: 





gelocks said:


> The only thing I don't like about G-Shocks whites??? They really fade and turn yellowish very fast... I guess it depends on band material but, even taking care of them the bands just turn yuck.


 
 That's very true, but the best G-Shock white got to be the GBA-400-7, which is basically the Bluetooth version of their GA-400s.  What's so special about that white, and most from the GBA line, is that it has a pearlescent coating on it, making it looks very special.  It's a shame that the coating is very difficult to photograph, and most pics online doesn't show it.


----------



## havagr8da

Eco Drive Bullhead from Singapore


----------



## Podster

drsheep said:


> That's very true, but the best G-Shock white got to be the GBA-400-7, which is basically the Bluetooth version of their GA-400s.  What's so special about that white, and most from the GBA line, is that it has a pearlescent coating on it, making it looks very special.  It's a shame that the coating is very difficult to photograph, and most pics online doesn't show it.


 

 THX Guys, that will sure affect my buying now! Absolutely love those Sinn's gelocks


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Yeah, my 13 year old immediately said "that thing is huge" when I pulled it out of the can! With this size case maybe Casio could have a 16GB internal HD for music and I may never ever need a new DAP again


 
  
 Laughed out loud for that one!  Casio G-Shock's music app is a very good close second! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


podster said:


> ...Well "G" Dawg, Pod is taking it one "G" at a time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I've thought about that lineup - it's a newer casing, and may make my way to my wrist when I check the different colors out in person.  I've been looking for Multi-Band 6 featured G-Shocks lately so I can use them for work as I need very accurate timekeeping.
  


gelocks said:


> The only thing I don't like about G-Shocks whites??? They really fade and turn yellowish very fast... I guess it depends on band material but, even taking care of them the bands just turn yuck.
> 
> A few pics from the latest I've bought:
> 
> ...


 
  
 Band material for G-Shocks (especially white) is a factor.  Matte white does get dirty easier, but is easier to clean.  Gloss white is very nice and takes longer to dirty, but if it is scuffed, that scuffed area is basically toast/"finito".  Of course the pearlescent coating of the GBA-400-7 like @DrSheep mentioned is very nice, but it is glossy and needs to be cared for a little more so scuffs don't happen. Matte white, like my second G-Shock I own (shown here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/70190/watches-another-passion-of-ours-it-seems-post-your-pics/10965#post_12174764), is nice and is easy to clean, when I clean it.
  
 NIce timepieces!
  


drsheep said:


> That's very true, but the best G-Shock white got to be the GBA-400-7, which is basically the Bluetooth version of their GA-400s.  What's so special about that white, and most from the GBA line, is that it has a pearlescent coating on it, making it looks very special.  It's a shame that the coating is very difficult to photograph, and most pics online doesn't show it.


 
  
 I agree.  I've got the blue version (shown here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/70190/watches-another-passion-of-ours-it-seems-post-your-pics/10965#post_12174764) and it has a blue/purple sheen going on.  Most of the GBA-400 series have special paint coating on them.  I'm ready for the newest Bluetooth version G-Shock (not the newest Casio smartwatch).
  


havagr8da said:


> Eco Drive Bullhead from Singapore


 
  
 Nice!
  


podster said:


> THX Guys, that will sure affect my buying now! Absolutely love those Sinn's gelocks


 
  
 You'll have a choice of a lot of colors for the GBA-400's!  Lime green (or any other color) GBA-400 would be a snazzy complement to your "Prince", I'd reckon! 
  
 Here's most of the GBA-400's:


----------



## Podster

Yeah, as nice as the lime green is I'm kind of partial to that Texas Longhorn orange one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Being from Austin and living here in Little Rock since '97 I take every chance I get to wear my colors for these crazy Hog fans of course their stab back at me is my 13 year old is a die hard Piggie
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to keep him though
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I did have to give "Have a great day" rep for that sweet looking Bullhead, that thing is flat out yummy looking


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Yeah, as nice as the lime green is I'm kind of partial to that Texas Longhorn orange one:tongue_smile: Being from Austin and living here in Little Rock since '97 I take every chance I get to wear my colors for these crazy Hog fans of course their stab back at me is my 13 year old is a die hard Piggie:blink: I'm going to keep him though:wink_face:
> 
> I did have to give "Have a great day" rep for that sweet looking Bullhead, that thing is flat out yummy looking




You should take a look at the orange one, has a really nice sheen to it and no other G-Shock that I know has the exact same color with sheen.


----------



## havagr8da

Diamond / Gibeon Meteorite Lupah


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

.


----------



## bundy

[/IMG] This was given to me on my 55th birthday by a very dear friend. I don't know much about it, but I do know I love it


----------



## moedawg140

Nice watch! Here it is so it shows in all of its glory, bundy:


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Nice watch! Here it is so it shows in all of its glory, @bundy:


 
 I concur
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love my Orient Producer so much I just dropped on the Apex that reminds me of this one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  
 Which reminds me I need to look up that Texas orange "G"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I like that face shape on the Invicta @havagr8da , that strap looks like shark skin


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> I concur:bigsmile_face: I love my Orient Producer so much I just dropped on the Apex that reminds me of this one:wink_face:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looking good!

As for the Texas Orange Bluetooth, you can find one for a little less than MSRP on fleabay currently. It's one looker, that's for sure!


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Looking good!
> 
> As for the Texas Orange Bluetooth, you can find one for a little less than MSRP on fleabay currently. It's one looker, that's for sure!


 

 Yessir it is
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












 Being a bad boy this afternoon Moe-Daddy, Rt. 44 Frozen Cherry Limeade


----------



## bundy

podster said:


> I concur:bigsmile_face: I love my Orient Producer so much I just dropped on the Apex that reminds me of this one:wink_face:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> Yessir it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  

  
 ...for both your Texas, and your Frozen Cherry Limeade. I may have had the exact same drink when I had one at a Sonic in Nebraska last year.  Uber yummy!


----------



## Lemieux66

My watch at the moment is a Rolex Submariner, no-date version. I love well made objects, especially ones I can carry around with me at all times - that's why I'm buying the NW-WM1A


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

lemieux66 said:


> My watch at the moment is a Rolex Submariner, no-date version. I love well made objects, especially ones I can carry around with me at all times - that's why I'm buying the NW-WM1A




Good man. The classic, the way it was meant to be.


----------



## Saraguie

My new favorite


----------



## PalJoey

Of course, there's a cheaper way of telling the time: http://www.hexmaster.com/goonscripts/what_time_is_it.html


----------



## Mr Rick

This is what I chose for the weekend.


----------



## kazsud

Watch-fi,
  
 When I was growing up I turned into a audiophile and overall music lover.  
  
 My older brother on the other hand is into watches and sports cars, a few years ago he designed his own watch. 
  
 This is his first design The Ristola Plongeur/UTC 300 Meter COSC/ISO Diver. 
  
 All studio pictures were by Lee Shelly.
  
 http://kck.st/2jgY9Zq


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

kazsud said:


> Watch-fi,
> 
> When I was growing up I turned into a audiophile and overall music lover.
> 
> ...




Interesting. How is he still able to source ETA movements?


----------



## kazsud

grumpyoldguy said:


> Interesting. How is he still able to source ETA movements?


 

 He the man. 
  
 All I know is he spent a lot of money getting the first one made and he knows people in the industry.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

grumpyoldguy said:


> Interesting. How is he still able to source ETA movements?


 
  
 NOS stock.  He's not buying direct; same as Chronoswiss before Gerd Lange sold his soul and the brand became junk.  Remember the good days?


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

bigfatpaulie said:


> NOS stock.  He's not buying direct; same as Chronoswiss before Gerd Lange sold his soul and the brand became junk.  Remember the good days?


 
  
 I didn't even think of that... but how long before that well runs dry and the cost for a basic 2892 exceeds it's value?
  
 What are the alternatives? Sellita... a Chinese clone with a factory in Switzerland? No thanks. I passed on some Tag heritage models I actually kind of liked (don't judge me) because they used Sellita movements. 
  
 At least Breitling is starting to produce more watches with their in-house movements. I guess technically ETA is an in-house movement for Omega, but they have others as well... In fact, I'd be first in line for a PO or that gorgeous new SM300 if it weren't for the display backs which add too much thickness. Rolex and Tudor of course have always used in-house movements. But I digress... in-house is the way the entry level watch industry going, and that's not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Lemieux66

grumpyoldguy said:


> I didn't even think of that... but how long before that well runs dry and the cost for a basic 2892 exceeds it's value?
> 
> What are the alternatives? Sellita... a Chinese clone with a factory in Switzerland? No thanks. I passed on some Tag heritage models I actually kind of liked (don't judge me) because they used Sellita movements.
> 
> At least Breitling is starting to produce more watches with their in-house movements. I guess technically ETA is an in-house movement for Omega, but they have others as well... In fact, I'd be first in line for a PO or that gorgeous new SM300 if it weren't for the display backs which add too much thickness. Rolex and Tudor of course have always used in-house movements. But I digress... in-house is the way the entry level watch industry going, and that's not necessarily a bad thing.




Just a minor correction: Tudor have only very recently started using in-house movements with the Pelagos, North Flag and latest Black Bay versions. In the past they always used third-party movements from ETA or the like. They were always great watches though.

Rolex themselves have also used Valjoux/ETA, Zenith and a few others in their history too. In-house is a modern trend which until recently didn't seem important as a selling point - even Patek, Vacheron and Audemars have used JLC and Lemania movements.


----------



## Mr Rick

Today's choice: My Christopher Ward C5 Battle of Britain.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

lemieux66 said:


> Just a minor correction: Tudor have only very recently started using in-house movements with the Pelagos, North Flag and latest Black Bay versions. In the past they always used third-party movements from ETA or the like. They were always great watches though.
> 
> Rolex themselves have also used Valjoux/ETA, Zenith and a few others in their history too. In-house is a modern trend which until recently didn't seem important as a selling point - even Patek, Vacheron and Audemars have used JLC and Lemania movements.




Interesting, I didn't know Tudor used ETA... I assumed because they were a Rolex brand that they used Rolex movements. Whoops.

I did know JLC provided some movements to other manufacturers, and I have heard of Lemania who I think provided the original 321 movement for the moonwatch. 

I don't really see in-house as a selling point though, I always felt as though in order for a watch company to call itself that, they should actually make watches, not just case them. It seemed more fundamental to me than as a selling point. A selling point implies there is some value above and beyond what should be expected.


----------



## Lemieux66

grumpyoldguy said:


> Interesting, I didn't know Tudor used ETA... I assumed because they were a Rolex brand that they used Rolex movements. Whoops.
> 
> I did know JLC provided some movements to other manufacturers, and I have heard of Lemania who I think provided the original 321 movement for the moonwatch.
> 
> I don't really see in-house as a selling point though, I always felt as though in order for a watch company to call itself that, they should actually make watches, not just case them. It seemed more fundamental to me than as a selling point. A selling point implies there is some value above and beyond what should be expected.




That's right, Lemania did make the movements for Omegas Moonwatch. The current movement in the Moonwatch is still a Lemania model. Lemania also made base chronograph movements for Patek, Vacheron and Audemars chronographs and are now owned and renamed Noveau Lemania after the resuscitated Breguet brand bought the company.

If a Watch brand makes their own movements they're known as 'manufacture' - Jaeger-LeCoultre has never used anyone else's movements but their own and have made over 1200 different movements.

As I say, it's a relatively new idea for a watch company to make everything themselves. The Swiss watch industry has historically been a close-knit group of specialists all helping each other with their different specialties. E.g. Rolex always had their dials made and painted by outside factories until they bought a lot of their suppliers to become more vertically integrated.

It's interesting finding out how all the famous Swiss brands are interconnected in so many ways.


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

mr rick said:


> Today's choice: My Christopher Ward C5 Battle of Britain.




Nice watch Mr. Rick, I see you are a long time member on Watch Freeks forums. I have some questions regarding maintenance of a Rolex watch which I own, I hope you could help me out. 

I am not sure if these other Watch Nerds can help me out with that, seems like they are way too much confused..LMAO!!!


----------



## Mr Rick

dropbassnotbomb said:


> Nice watch Mr. Rick, I see you are a long time member on Watch Freeks forums. I have some questions regarding maintenance of a Rolex watch which I own, I hope you could help me out.
> 
> I am not sure if these other Watch Nerds can help me out with that, seems like they are way too much confused..LMAO!!!


 
  
 Unfortunately I have no knowledge of Rolex watches, Now, vintage Heuer, that is a different story.
  
 As to maintenance, I always return my watches to the factory, if possible, if I have need for maintenance or repair.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

mr rick said:


> Unfortunately I have no knowledge of Rolex watches, Now, vintage Heuer, that is a different story.
> 
> As to maintenance, I always return my watches to the factory, if possible, if I have need for maintenance or repair.


 
  
 ^This.
  
 Dallas RSC.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

grumpyoldguy said:


> I don't really see in-house as a selling point though, I always felt as though in order for a watch company to call itself that, they should actually make watches, not just case them. It seemed more fundamental to me than as a selling point. A selling point implies there is some value above and beyond what should be expected.


 
  
 I tend to agree - in house isn't always better than non-in house. 
  
 A few things to note however.  The way the watch make business used to be is that each artisan would make individual parts and sell to a variety of watch movement makers.  The city of Glashuette is particularly famous for this as, at one point, made up a very significant part of the economy and nearly everyone living there did something to do with watch making.  Basically, if you wanted to build a watch you would go see the "spring guy" and then go see the "escapement guy" and so on.  Nothing was in-house, not by a long shot.  
  
 Further to that originally the seller of the watch was name on the dial, not the watch brand.  So, for example, if you had "Grumpy Old Guy Jewelers"  you would buy a finished watch from a company like Cartier and you would put your own Grumpy Old Guy brand on the dial and I as a customer would own a "Grumpy Old Guy" watch.  I may never know it was actually a Cartier.  You can still sometime see this and good examples are Patek's with Tiffany dials or Wempe (which are really Nomos).  
  
 The whole 'in-house' argument from a purists point of view is extremely modern.  Seagull's are in-house.  So are Lange's.  There is a big difference and them both being in-house doesn't make them at all similar.  
  
 Finally, the line is blurring more.  Are Omega's in-house?  Some use ETA movements.  But both companies are part of the Swatch group and the ETA's movements are made specially for Omega and sold to no one else.  For all practical purpose, they are indeed in-house.  What about the Omega Speedy with the older Lemania caliber?  Who owns Lemania* - go ahead and Google it.  I'll wait.
  
 Anyway, back to the original discussion of this kickstarter brand.  He's picked up a batch, somewhere between 500 - 10,000 would be my guess, and he will use them until he runs out or can't sell any more.  As I said, Chronoswiss did exactly this with great success.  That said, Chronoswiss produced (as in past tense) wonderful watches with very interesting complications accompanied by intriguing inspirations.  It was also a different time: before everyone ran around thinking about frivolities like in-house or not   As an aside, one of the most interesting 'watch catalogs' is Chronoswiss' from the early 2000's.  It was cloth bound hard cover story book called "A Timely Tale".  Each chapter was a story written by Herr Lange about the events that inspired each piece.  
  
 But I digress...  
  
 *The answer isn't really Swatch, it's Breguet.  Breguet purchased them in the late 90's and really just dropped the name "Lemania" using the Cal. 1350 for the Type XX.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

bigfatpaulie said:


> I tend to agree - in house isn't always better than non-in house.
> 
> A few things to note however.  The way the watch make business used to be is that each artisan would make individual parts and sell to a variety of watch movement makers.  The city of Glashuette is particularly famous for this as, at one point, made up a very significant part of the economy and nearly everyone living there did something to do with watch making.  Basically, if you wanted to build a watch you would go see the "spring guy" and then go see the "escapement guy" and so on.  Nothing was in-house, not by a long shot.
> 
> ...




I wasn't trying to imply that in-house was necessarily a higher quality that not in-house. Just that if you claim to produce watches, you should actually have to produce the watch. In-house movements are a (sizeable) step in the right direction to that end, but as you say that is not the final step... I acknowledge the fact that it's unreasonable to go way off the deep end on this concept and expect them, for example, to produce their own paint. I don't think the movement is as frivolous as that though, and fair game. 

I'm not as familiar with the history as you appear to be. I can understand there may be some nostalgia in the history of it... but just because that's how something was always done, doesn't necessarily mean it was the right way. 

And I don't see Omega as blurring the line, in fact I thought it was pretty clear that they use in-house movements since Swatch group owns ETA. They also have the 8500, which they seem to market differently than ETA movements... but I'm not positive where it's actually made. 

I'm pleased to see it trending this way and I hope it continues. Not because it's a selling point but because I want to buy a watch from a company, not a case.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

grumpyoldguy said:


> I wasn't trying to imply that in-house was necessarily a higher quality that not in-house. Just that if you claim to produce watches, you should actually have to produce the watch. In-house movements are a (sizeable) step in the right direction to that end, but as you say that is not the final step... I acknowledge the fact that it's unreasonable to go way off the deep end on this concept and expect them, for example, to produce their own paint. I don't think the movement is as frivolous as that though, and fair game.
> 
> I'm not as familiar with the history as you appear to be. I can understand there may be some nostalgia in the history of it... but just because that's how something was always done, doesn't necessarily mean it was the right way.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Please don't get me wrong - I wasn't trying to imply that you implied anything.  I thought your post was spot on and I wholeheartedly agree with everything you've said.
  
 I think modern day Omega is focusing on marketing itself as being very in house.  I agree again that they are _not _blurring the line.  I was less cut and dry, however, in the early 2000's when things like the Seamaster used an ETA caliber (which is part of the Swatch group) so it was still 'in house'.  That said, at that time a Tissot or Tommy Bahama watch would use the "same" ETA 2892.  I say the "same" because some would use the very basic version and the Omega a COSC vereint.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

bigfatpaulie said:


> Please don't get me wrong - I wasn't trying to imply that you implied anything.  I thought your post was spot on and I wholeheartedly agree with everything you've said.
> 
> I think modern day Omega is focusing on marketing itself as being very in house.  I agree again that they are _not _blurring the line.  I was less cut and dry, however, in the early 2000's when things like the Seamaster used an ETA caliber (which is part of the Swatch group) so it was still 'in house'.  That said, at that time a Tissot or Tommy Bahama watch would use the "same" ETA 2892.  I say the "same" because some would use the very basic version and the Omega a COSC vereint.


 
  
 Understood 
  
 Same ebauche, different modifications


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

Thats good!!! I hope we don't have to discuss the same thing over and over again. It's just boring..let's show us some of your new acquisitions I'm so excited..eating popcorns!!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

dropbassnotbomb said:


> Thats good!!! I hope we don't have to discuss the same thing over and over again. It's just boring..let's show us some of your new acquisitions I'm so excited..eating popcorns!!


 
  
 Haha.   Point taken!  Wheres @moedawg140 @Podster and @Mr Rick when you need 'em?
  
 Today I am wearing a not-so-in-house watch:


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

Grand Master Moe G and WUWHERE are my homies. To be honest they are the only reason I post here, I love them =)


----------



## Podster

bigfatpaulie said:


> Haha.   Point taken!  Wheres @moedawg140 @Podster and @Mr Rick when you need 'em?
> 
> Today I am wearing a not-so-in-house watch:


 

 Ouch Paulie, that is not a live shot
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Back in the Springs today


----------



## moedawg140

bigfatpaulie said:


> Haha.   Point taken!  Wheres @moedawg140 @Podster and @Mr Rick when you need 'em?
> 
> Today I am wearing a not-so-in-house watch:


 
  
 Aloha!  I haven't gotten anything new, but will make sure to post when I do!  Do you have a full timepiece view of your lovely Breitling?
  


dropbassnotbomb said:


> Grand Master Moe G and WUWHERE are my homies. To be honest they are the only reason I post here, I love them =)


 
  
 Right back at ya! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


podster said:


> Ouch Paulie, that is not a live shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice timepiece, my man!


----------



## kazsud

grumpyoldguy said:


> Interesting. How is he still able to source ETA movements?




He is under contract with a longstanding company.


----------



## fhuang

I actually enjoyed reading those information. Thanks 

Any cheap/cheaper brand make their own watch with their own movement?


----------



## gelocks

fhuang said:


> I actually enjoyed reading those information. Thanks
> 
> Any cheap/cheaper brand make their own watch with their own movement?




USA's Weiss Watch company?


----------



## Zojokkeli

fhuang said:


> I actually enjoyed reading those information. Thanks
> 
> Any cheap/cheaper brand make their own watch with their own movement?




Seikos are all in-house, within pretty much all imaginable price ranges.


----------



## Ultrainferno

My latest Citizen AS4050


----------



## Podster

ultrainferno said:


> My latest Citizen AS4050


 

 Nice, excellent shot as well
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 THX Moe Daddy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not posting anymore shots until Paulie gives us the whole enchilada


----------



## bigfatpaulie

moedawg140 said:


> Aloha!  I haven't gotten anything new, but will make sure to post when I do!  Do you have a full timepiece view of your lovely Breitling?


 
   
 Quote:


podster said:


> THX Moe Daddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 You two crack me up!
  

  
 Don't ask me why it looks like it is hanging off my wrist like that: I think it was just an odd camera angle.
  
  
 But here are few older photos of it as well:
  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  
  
 So please, post more @Podster


----------



## moedawg140

ultrainferno said:


> My latest Citizen AS4050


 
  
 Lovely!
  


podster said:


> Nice, excellent shot as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hahaha, right?
  
 Oh...and here he is......
  


bigfatpaulie said:


> You two crack me up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Maybe take a link out so it won't hang like that?  But I'm sure it fits and feels awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 And nice full, _au naturale_ pics! Whew!


----------



## gward4

Anyone else here into German watches? 

Here's a shot of my new Stowa.


----------



## moedawg140

gward4 said:


> Anyone else here into German watches?
> 
> Here's a shot of my new Stowa.


 
  
 Looks nice!  Welcome to Head-Fi!


----------



## gward4

moedawg140 said:


> Looks nice!  Welcome to Head-Fi!




Thanks a lot! I've been active on the Watchuseek forum (under the same username) for about 3 years, especially in the German watch and Omega forums. 

It's fun to be getting into a new hobby with headphones, and getting involved in a new forum.


----------



## moedawg140

gward4 said:


> Thanks a lot! I've been active on the Watchuseek forum (under the same username) for about 3 years, especially in the German watch and Omega forums.
> 
> It's fun to be getting into a new hobby with headphones, and getting involved in a new forum.


 
  
 I read the G-Shock area of Watchuseek often, but haven't made a username on there.  I'm probably one of the biggest G-Shock enthusiasts to not post about it on the main watch/timepiece website! haha
  
 Cheers!


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

gward4 said:


> Anyone else here into German watches?
> 
> Here's a shot of my new Stowa.




I had no idea Stowa made watches like that. I'm kind of used to seeing the Partitio...

Cool watch!


----------



## gward4

grumpyoldguy said:


> I had no idea Stowa made watches like that. I'm kind of used to seeing the Partitio...
> 
> Cool watch!




Thanks! It's the Prodiver Blue, a recent limited edition. The Prodiver is based on Stowa's dive watches from the 60s and 70s. It comes in several interesting color combinations. 

The partitio is classic. Great watch.


----------



## gward4

moedawg140 said:


> I read the G-Shock area of Watchuseek often, but haven't made a username on there.  I'm probably one of the biggest G-Shock enthusiasts to not post about it on the main watch/timepiece website! haha
> 
> Cheers!




The G-shock threads are amazing. I can't believe the number of G shocks some of those guys have...pictures of entire tables covered with them. 

Thanks for the welcome here!


----------



## moedawg140

gward4 said:


> The G-shock threads are amazing. I can't believe the number of G shocks some of those guys have...pictures of entire tables covered with them.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome here!




Most of them really don't have that many. Only a few I've seen have more than say 20. I'm inspired by watchuseek mods like Sjors as he has a LOT of G's and very rare ones as well. I've tapered off of G buying each month as now I only go for ones I really, really like. Trying to go for different models as well instead of just different colors of the same models.


----------



## draytonklammer

My Rolex GMT-Master II
  
 Next time I will be sure to post it with my Abyss


----------



## lostinthesauce

A bit of an embarrassment compared to the expensive watches here; but this little Citizen has been beat up and taken around the world and refuses to die!
  
 Wore today while servicing the motorcycle.  Has a special place as I like the clean design; and that's only important because it was one of the few things the wife bought for me that we agreed upon looked ok.


----------



## eawtan




----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

draytonklammer said:


> My Rolex GMT-Master II
> 
> Next time I will be sure to post it with my Abyss




Do the polished center links pick up scratches easily and/or are they noticeable? My AD is holding a ceramic Daytona for me (they must like me a lot), but I'm waffling on whether or not I want it.


----------



## gelocks

gward4 said:


> Anyone else here into German watches?
> 
> Here's a shot of my new Stowa.


 
  
 Yes.
 Own 3 Steinhart's (Terra Incognita, Military 47, Apollon).
 Two Sinn's (U1 and 856 B-Uhr -- thinking of getting another one)
 One Dievas (Vortex Pro - white dial).


----------



## draytonklammer

grumpyoldguy said:


> Do the polished center links pick up scratches easily and/or are they noticeable? My AD is holding a ceramic Daytona for me (they must like me a lot), but I'm waffling on whether or not I want it.




Honestly, I switched out my Submariner for this GMT. They are a bit more noticeable, but it's a stunning piece. 

You'll be fine. Watches were meant to be work anyways  get something that makes you happy and even if it looks a bit scuffed up in a few years I wouldn't personally have it any other way.


----------



## Podster

lostinthesauce said:


> A bit of an embarrassment compared to the expensive watches here; but this little Citizen has been beat up and taken around the world and refuses to die!
> 
> Wore today while servicing the motorcycle.  Has a special place as I like the clean design; and that's only important because it was one of the few things the wife bought for me that we agreed upon looked ok.


 

@lostinthesauce you never have to be embarrassed or apologize out here. Many a great watch enthusiast here and knowledge, some are of better means and some just save up and get what they really love but the watch hobby is fun no matter what level you participate at
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Heck look at this $27 marvel and to this day it keeps fairly accurate time and (at least to me) still looks pretty cool
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not to mention at my age how easy it is to read
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
 Opps, almost forgot love those shots BFP
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You da man


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

draytonklammer said:


> Honestly, I switched out my Submariner for this GMT. They are a bit more noticeable, but it's a stunning piece.
> 
> You'll be fine. Watches were meant to be work anyways  get something that makes you happy and even if it looks a bit scuffed up in a few years I wouldn't personally have it any other way.




Yeah I know what you're saying, but I'm weird about this. For me, once you get to a certain percentage of polished surfaces, a watch ceases to be a tool watch. I have no problem getting scratches on any of my subs, speedy pro, seamaster, etc. etc. etc. I think I'll probably pass on the Daytona and go with the Explorer II, save some cash in the process.


----------



## draytonklammer

grumpyoldguy said:


> Yeah I know what you're saying, but I'm weird about this. For me, once you get to a certain percentage of polished surfaces, a watch ceases to be a tool watch. I have no problem getting scratches on any of my subs, speedy pro, seamaster, etc. etc. etc. I think I'll probably pass on the Daytona and go with the Explorer II, save some cash in the process.




I would agree with that choice. 

As much as I wanted to worry about PCLs, I can't. This piece is very good looking and should be durable into the future. 

That being said, the next watches on my list will be either PCL or fully brushed as well.


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

Some of you guys need a trimmer for those porcupine quills @ Moe, Podster & Paulie


----------



## bigfatpaulie

dropbassnotbomb said:


> Some of you guys need a trimmer for those porcupine quills @ Moe, Podster & Paulie


 
  
 Porcupine quills?


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

Yep hairy arms, nothing's wrong with it though. Was just saying they draw more attention then the watch itself. It was a joke!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

dropbassnotbomb said:


> Yep hairy arms, nothing's wrong with it though. Was just saying they draw more attention then the watch itself. It was a joke!


 
  
 Oh, haha!  No worries!  
  
 I'm a hairy beast: sometimes I wonder if I'm the missing link


----------



## lostinthesauce

podster said:


> @lostinthesauce you never have to be embarrassed or apologize out here. Many a great watch enthusiast here and knowledge, some are of better means and some just save up and get what they really love but the watch hobby is fun no matter what level you participate at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks for the kind words.
  
 I guess that I'm at the point in my life where I went from 'pimping ain't easy' to 'pampers ain't free' and try to have a bit more self restraint.
  
 And I seem to be one of those who falls into the trap of settling on a brand (*cough*Audio Technica/Subaru/etc*cough*) and stick with them.  I have a few Citizen watches but that doesn't stop me from lusting after the high end that undoubtably gets everyone in this thread weak in the knees.


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

lostinthesauce said:


> Thanks for the kind words.
> 
> I guess that I'm at the point in my life where I went from 'pimping ain't easy' to 'pampers ain't free' and try to have a bit more self restraint.
> 
> And I seem to be one of those who falls into the trap of settling on a brand (*cough*Audio Technica/Subaru/etc*cough*) and stick with them.  I have a few Citizen watches but that doesn't stop me from lusting after the high end that undoubtably gets everyone in this thread weak in the knees.




Citizen makes some fantastic watches... When anyone asks me for a recommendation, I almost always recommend Citizen first (and Seiko). 

Incidentally, I have a Timex Weekender that I got on sale for $15. It gets noticed more than any of my other watches...


----------



## Podster

bigfatpaulie said:


> Oh, haha!  No worries!
> 
> I'm a hairy beast: sometimes I wonder if I'm the missing link


 

 From this day forward feel free to refer to me as Pod-Quatch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's an honor to be associated with BFP and Moe Daddy, hairy arms unite (think I need to throw a little Marley on now)


----------



## Podster

Oh look, it's family photo day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 When I hit the Lottery I'll get the three in the background
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cheers
 Pod-Quach


----------



## Xamdou

My watch got a total makeover with its new hornback strap. A tad too bold for my daily dress watch


----------



## Accoun

Really random, but was watching this video:
  

  
 And got reminded of this post, since the guy in the video had F-91w with a similar combination and bunds are still pretty unusual - especially with this watch. I guess it's also a pretty unusual bund, since the main strap is buttoned instead of stitched (at least if I see a bund it's usually stitched).
  
 Quote:


skalkman said:


> The stock strap gave out on my trusty (crusty) F-91W, so it was time for an upgrade.


----------



## Saraguie

The is called a marriage watch.  It is an Omega pocket watch that has been adapted into a skeleton wrist watch.  This one has a Masonic theme.
  

  

  
 I learned about these right here in this thread from ExpatinJapan.... here is his post showing his beauty!      http://www.head-fi.org/t/70190/watches-another-passion-of-ours-it-seems-post-your-pics/11895#post_13107881


----------



## Podster

saraguie said:


> The is called a marriage watch.  It is an Omega pocket watch that has been adapted into a skeleton wrist watch.  This one has a Masonic theme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I call this one the divorce watch because the minute I walked in the door with this on she would demand a divorce


----------



## Saraguie

podster said:


> I call this one the divorce watch because the minute I walked in the door with this on she would demand a divorce


 

 Hehehehehe.......a RIM shot please!


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

saraguie said:


> Hehehehehe.......a RIM shot please!


 
  
 I don't think that means what you think it means...


----------



## Saraguie

grumpyoldguy said:


> I don't think that means what you think it means...




Oh? What I miss?


----------



## Podster

saraguie said:


> Hehehehehe.......a RIM shot please!


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

saraguie said:


> Oh? What I miss?




Urban dictionary might have the answer... I think I'd get banned if I posted a picture.


----------



## Podster

grumpyoldguy said:


> Urban dictionary might have the answer... I think I'd get banned if I posted a picture.


 
 OK my fine watch enthusiast
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Is this a good deal?
  
 https://www.massdrop.com/buy/maurice-lacroix-pontos-s-supercharged-watch?referer=PR3LLV


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

podster said:


> OK my fine watch enthusiast Is this a good deal?
> 
> https://www.massdrop.com/buy/maurice-lacroix-pontos-s-supercharged-watch?referer=PR3LLV




If you like the watch, it seems like a great deal. That's way, way cheaper than even grey market. 

I think the movement is basically the same as a Valjoux 7750, just larger. Sapphire crystal, signed caseback, signed crown. All good things. 

It's huge though, 48mm. And it has a low beat rate, so with that size, I think the sweeping hand might look pretty choppy. 

Not for me, but for another person this could be a fantastic deal.


----------



## Podster

grumpyoldguy said:


> If you like the watch, it seems like a great deal. That's way, way cheaper than even grey market.
> 
> I think the movement is basically the same as a Valjoux 7750, just larger. Sapphire crystal, signed caseback, signed crown. All good things.
> 
> ...


 

 I do like smooth, my latest acquisition just came in and for the price she is very sweet
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
 But still no where near as smooth as my baby


----------



## Gainastyle

Hello,

Please rate my watch. I love this thing so much!


----------



## Mr Rick

gainastyle said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please rate my watch. I love this thing so much!


 
  
 Personally, I would never own one, but if you like it, that is all that matters.


----------



## Gainastyle

Why not? I love calculator watches. But id like to hear your opinion against it.
  
 Edit: just wanted to point out i did not take any offense. in case that was not clear, sometimes its hard to tell over the internet, hehe.


----------



## Mr Rick

gainastyle said:


> Why not? I love calculator watches. But id like to hear your opinion against it.
> 
> Edit: just wanted to point out i did not take any offense. in case that was not clear, sometimes its hard to tell over the internet, hehe.


 
  
 I'm 67 years old.


----------



## Gainastyle

mr rick said:


> I'm 67 years old.


 
 Hah! Fair enough 
  
 What kind of watches do you like? Do you have a special kind of watch you wear with a suit for example?


----------



## Astropin

My latest acquisition - Ginault Ocean-Rover:


----------



## Astropin

Also - Seiko SUN023 GMT Kinetic Diver:


----------



## Szadzik

Hi guys,
  
 I wanted to ask whether anyone owns a Bulova Moonwatch. It caught my eye as an addition to my Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch.
  
 I have pretty small wrist but occasionally wear a 51x51mm Garmin Fenix 3 so I thought the Bulova would not be too big.
  
 What do you think of the watch? I have several mechanical watches and the Garmin for sports/ holidays. Do you think I will enjoy that UHF movement?


----------



## Mr Rick

gainastyle said:


> Hah! Fair enough
> 
> What kind of watches do you like? Do you have a special kind of watch you wear with a suit for example?


 
  
 I haven't worn a suit or tie since I retired. I have nearly fifty watches, most of which I have posted in this thread. I wear what I want, when I want. 
  
 Retirement is great. Work is highly overrated.
  
 This is what I'm wearing today.


----------



## gelocks

szadzik said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I wanted to ask whether anyone owns a Bulova Moonwatch. It caught my eye as an addition to my Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Had it, sold it...
 It's actually a VERY VERY nice watch, with an excellent readable dial, the best pushers I've had and felt on a chrono and it's definitely well made. But the SHAPE of the case I wasn't a fan of. Not sure, it was just weird. It sat weird on my wrist and LOOKED weird to me so I got rid of it. But not because it was a bad watch, just preference I guess. If you get it at a decent price, GO FOR IT!
 I bought mine for less than $300 and sold it for a similar price, so it seems people do like it a lot.


----------



## Podster

mr rick said:


> I haven't worn a suit or tie since I retired. I have nearly fifty watches, most of which I have posted in this thread. I wear what I want, when I want.
> 
> Retirement is great. Work is highly overrated.
> 
> This is what I'm wearing today.


 

 Yet another great looking timepiece Mr. Rick, I was just about to tell the YounGain he could just peruse this thread and see some of that fine collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
@Gainastyle Mr. Rick is right in the fact if you enjoy it wear it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I could never wear one like yours because my fingers are the size of a Bratwurst
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Guess I could carry a stylus for it but then it's just keeping up with more stuff and like Mr. Rick I'm over 60 myself, full size keyboards are a struggle for me!


----------



## gelocks

Enjoying my NTH today.
One of my 40mms I like a lot (usually wear bigger 42-47mm).


----------



## Szadzik

gelocks said:


> Had it, sold it...
> It's actually a VERY VERY nice watch, with an excellent readable dial, the best pushers I've had and felt on a chrono and it's definitely well made. But the SHAPE of the case I wasn't a fan of. Not sure, it was just weird. It sat weird on my wrist and LOOKED weird to me so I got rid of it. But not because it was a bad watch, just preference I guess. If you get it at a decent price, GO FOR IT!
> I bought mine for less than $300 and sold it for a similar price, so it seems people do like it a lot.


 
  
 Thanks!
  
 I will be receiving the watch this week and will try to decide if  Iwant to keep it or not before the return window closes. I'm just a bit concerned about the size.


----------



## alanchanxd

grumpyoldguy said:


> I didn't even think of that... but how long before that well runs dry and the cost for a basic 2892 exceeds it's value?
> 
> What are the alternatives? Sellita... a Chinese clone with a factory in Switzerland? No thanks. I passed on some Tag heritage models I actually kind of liked (don't judge me) because they used Sellita movements.
> 
> At least Breitling is starting to produce more watches with their in-house movements. I guess technically ETA is an in-house movement for Omega, but they have others as well... In fact, I'd be first in line for a PO or that gorgeous new SM300 if it weren't for the display backs which add too much thickness. Rolex and Tudor of course have always used in-house movements. But I digress... in-house is the way the entry level watch industry going, and that's not necessarily a bad thing.




Selitta isn't so bad performance-wise, I bought a SW200-1 OEM ebauche recently and the timegrapher performance is really good for what I paid (way less than a gen ETA 2824-2). 



Maybe give Selitta another chance


----------



## alanchanxd

My latest girlfriend after selling-off a lot of disused items at home


----------



## GRUMPYOLDGUY

alanchanxd said:


> Selitta isn't so bad performance-wise, I bought a SW200-1 OEM ebauche recently and the timegrapher performance is really good for what I paid (way less than a gen ETA 2824-2).
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe give Selitta another chance


 
  
 No thanks!


----------



## Gainastyle

podster said:


> Yet another great looking timepiece Mr. Rick, I was just about to tell the YounGain he could just peruse this thread and see some of that fine collection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Hello Podster,
  
 Thanks for your including comment  Yes i do love this watch. But i do feel the buttons are on the small side. My fingers are not small themselves, but i can press the buttons if i have just a little bit of nail, hehe. I can imagine bratwurst size fingers that struggle with full size keyboards would make this calculater watch into just a regular digital watch 
  
 I dont think ive seen any digital watches here, are they not considered beautiful or stylish enough for most people taste?


----------



## Podster

gainastyle said:


> Hello Podster,
> 
> Thanks for your including comment  Yes i do love this watch. But i do feel the buttons are on the small side. My fingers are not small themselves, but i can press the buttons if i have just a little bit of nail, hehe. I can imagine bratwurst size fingers that struggle with full size keyboards would make this calculater watch into just a regular digital watch
> 
> I dont think ive seen any digital watches here, are they not considered beautiful or stylish enough for most people taste?


 

 I think you may be in a small minority on the digital watch but I've seen at least one or two back thru this thread, I get teased a lot about my "G" Shocks as one of my new Post Docs from China told me those are Kiddie watches when he saw mine which obviously means King Daddy Moe "G" and I are at least youthful in attire
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL
  
 All I know for sure is if you like it wear it proudly and enjoy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know most who peruse this thread feel that way


----------



## havagr8da

One of my favorites.
  

  
 An awesome timekeeper.
  

  
 Old School Cool.


----------



## fhuang

My latest


----------



## Mr Rick

This vintage Heuer Autavia for the weekend.


----------



## Mr Rick

TGIF. Another of my vintage Heuers for this weekend
  
 .


----------



## Accoun

alanchanxd said:


> My latest girlfriend after selling-off a lot of disused items at home


 
  
 It always catches me off-guard how big the Explorer 2 is - compared to the original one.


----------



## havagr8da




----------



## Podster

fhuang said:


> My latest


 
 Nice Shocker Jhuang
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I'm on CHI-Time myself today


----------



## Podster

Changed over to my Big Berry today


----------



## gelocks

Cobra de Calibre on toad strap.


----------



## fhuang

podster said:


> Nice Shocker Jhuang
> I'm on CHI-Time myself today:wink_face:




Mine was my first g-shock with hands, also first g-steel. Really don't feel like a g-shock. Not that it's not nice. Actually i love it but this is really different than the g-shock i have


----------



## fhuang

Any ball fan here?


----------



## addylo

This was a wedding present from my wife many years ago.  Still wearing it today.


----------



## MAntunes

Guys from Europe, where do you buy your watches online?
 I'm looking for these two models and can't find them almost anywhere.
  
 Seiko SRPA17J2 and Seiko SSA213J2


----------



## RubenV

mantunes said:


> Guys from Europe, where do you buy your watches online?
> I'm looking for these two models and can't find them almost anywhere.
> 
> Seiko SRPA17J2 and Seiko SSA213J2


 
 www.chrono24.com, make sure it is a trusted seller and that you pay through paypall. 
  
 http://www.chrono24.nl/search/index.htm?watchTypes=&query=Seiko+SRPA17J2+&dosearch=true&searchexplain=1&accessoryTypes=
  
 http://www.chrono24.nl/search/index.htm?watchTypes=&query=Seiko+SSA213J2&dosearch=true&searchexplain=true&accessoryTypes=


----------



## MAntunes

rubenv said:


> www.chrono24.com, make sure it is a trusted seller and that you pay through paypall.
> 
> http://www.chrono24.nl/search/index.htm?watchTypes=&query=Seiko+SRPA17J2+&dosearch=true&searchexplain=1&accessoryTypes=
> 
> http://www.chrono24.nl/search/index.htm?watchTypes=&query=Seiko+SSA213J2&dosearch=true&searchexplain=true&accessoryTypes=


 
 Thank you very much! Have you used that store?
 Anyway, the second one I can get cheaper here in Portugal, but thank you again!
 Anymore stores worth mentioning?


----------



## Zojokkeli

mantunes said:


> Thank you very much! Have you used that store?
> Anyway, the second one I can get cheaper here in Portugal, but thank you again!
> Anymore stores worth mentioning?


 
  
 Creationwatches is worth a shot. They are located in Malaysia I think, but have free and fast shipping, and at least my previous orders haven't been caught by customs.


----------



## audiohurric4ne

is seiko acceptable here guys ? heres my seiko sbdc031 aka seiko sumo with bond nato


----------



## bigfatpaulie

audiohurric4ne said:


> is seiko acceptable here guys ? heres my seiko sbdc031 aka seiko sumo with bond nato


 
  
 There is LOTS of Seiko lover here!!  Love the Sumo on a nato!


----------



## audiohurric4ne

bigfatpaulie said:


> There is LOTS of Seiko lover here!!  Love the Sumo on a nato!


 
  
 oh really ? im in then xD heres more of my seiko ! and some swiss 

  
  

  
  
 and last but not least, my father's GS which i poisoned him to buy xD


----------



## Podster

I love the spring drive under the GS on these, very nice


----------



## Podster

Speaking of Spring, in light of time change this weekend I've sprung into action


----------



## Accoun

Terrible pic, I know. More as a "show off your purchase" picture for another forum than anything else. But blah blah blah first automatic etc. 
 Anyway, bracelet is just as bad as I've thought, but I bought the watch to put on a strap anyway. On photos/videos it looked more like the hour numbers were kinda convex and while I don't see it in person, the numbers have a metallic outline which I didn't see before and it still looks cool, so I don't mind. Everything else is written in metallic paint too, but I knew about it already.
  
 I just hope all the small automatic watch things won't drive me mad now.


----------



## ruhenheiM

the old omega and eterna matic 3000 are like family to me.from my grandpa to my father.and then my father to me


----------



## Accoun

Omega teases something on Instagram.
 https://www.instagram.com/p/BR0Zwg3jWlv/
 Sounds like they're bringing the Railmaster back, which is cool.


----------



## musicman59

I was thinking on buying either the new Sony or Pioneer headphones but instead I could not resist the temptation and added this to my watch collection....


----------



## gward4

musicman59 said:


> I was thinking on buying either the new Sony or Pioneer headphones but instead I could not resist the temptation and added this to my watch collection....




Congratulations! Love those black-outlined markers on the white dial!


----------



## Accoun

Uhh... People don't really like the new Tudor chrono. I can see why.


----------



## lorsban

accoun said:


> Uhh... People don't really like the new Tudor chrono. I can see why.




It looks ok

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## lostinthesauce

lorsban said:


> It looks ok
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




To each their own but I'm in the opposite camp. Don't care for the hour hand, the can't decide if it's a round watch or square due to the lugs, and the cheap looking painted on chronometer index which looks like it would rub off.


----------



## Saraguie

Longines limited edition Lindbergh Hour Angle 1990.


----------



## musicman59

My new timepiece in my collection.


----------



## lorsban

Just thought I'd share...






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Podster

lorsban said:


> Just thought I'd share...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I like the simplicity of that baby
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Master @moedawg140 "G", have you seen the King Mudslinger (aka Mudmaster) out on MassD? Pod likes it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Sporting the old Apex of the Orient persuasion today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 (Hot Sumatran in my Yeti this morning)


----------



## Saraguie

What's everyone's take on the new watches revealed at Baselworld?  There may be a few that have not been shown yet, but so far I'm not impressed.  I bought 2 of the best from last year and are very happy with them both.


----------



## Zojokkeli

saraguie said:


> What's everyone's take on the new watches revealed at Baselworld?  There may be a few that have not been shown yet, but so far I'm not impressed.  I bought 2 of the best from last year and are very happy with them both.


 
  
 I really like the new Grand Seikos, although I'm not a fan of their higher price. Hopefully the non-limited editions are cheaper, and keep up the good looks.


----------



## moedawg140

podster said:


> I like the simplicity of that baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Not a bad drop, my friend, but not the ultimate best.  The Mudmaster on Massdrop ships April 24, while you can get the same exact awesome Mudmaster on another website and have it in your hands for the same price in a few days.  Other colors are cheaper than Massdrop on another website as well.
  
 For Massdrop to offer it though, I think that's cool - definitely their best G-Shock watch drop, to date, in my opinion.
  
 I really want a Mudmaster, but haven't pulled the trigger yet - maybe I'll spring for one when I can catch hold of Dillard's once a year 40% off sale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Hope all is well, bro! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cheers


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Not a bad drop, my friend, but not the ultimate best.  The Mudmaster on Massdrop ships April 24, while you can get the same exact awesome Mudmaster on another website and have it in your hands for the same price in a few days.  Other colors are cheaper than Massdrop on another website as well.
> 
> For Massdrop to offer it though, I think that's cool - definitely their best G-Shock watch drop, to date, in my opinion.
> 
> ...


 

 I knew you would be on top of who had the best price and where to go Moe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like it as well but just dropped $350 out on AliEx today with this crazy 7th anniversary sale going on so no watch/s right now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Funny you mention Dillard's as my best friend is shipping/receiving manager at the NLR store here plus he and his wife are in our dinner club. She's the best because every time Dillard's is going to do the 40% off of the already marked down items we know days in advance
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So then I go find what I like and then let my buddy get them which ends up being like a 60% off deal
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Been recovering and doing well, hope the same for you and your's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prosit


----------



## gelocks

saraguie said:


> What's everyone's take on the new watches revealed at Baselworld?  There may be a few that have not been shown yet, but so far I'm not impressed.  I bought 2 of the best from last year and are very happy with them both.


 
  
 A bit underwhelmed actually...
 Oris -- Meh!
 Tudor -- Meh!
 Omega - Kind of more of the same.
  
 I'm not saying all of these sucked, but they didn't deliver for me. Just more variations. Although some good-looking (like the Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean “Big Blue” all-ceramic), $10k, for mostly the same as what they already have doesn't really grab me.
  
 Of note though for me:
  
*Rolex Cellini*, probably the most beautiful watch on the show... definitely out of reach for me, but definitely gorgeous moonphase with excellent bezel, great looking dial, etc. etc.
  
*Bulgari*:
 https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/27/fashion/mens-style/bulgari-sets-a-watch-record-for-thinnest-self-winding-watch.html?_r=0
  
*U-BOAT* Classico Bronze
  
*Casio G-Shock Gravitymaster GPW2000-1A* (smaller than the GPW1000?! YAAAYY!!!)
  
 All Sinn cause... well, *SINN RULES*! 
  
  
 But as mentioned, a lot is kind of 'more of the same' and at insane prices (I mean, look at Nomos... 4k for the same thing in different colors basically, Really?!?! Tag... same comments could apply here, as well as Breitling, etc.)
  
 Probably why I'm enjoying micros more and more. Original watches, or 'homages' with their own details, etc. at decent prices with either workhorse movements from Miyota or ETA.


----------



## candlejack

Wow, some fantastic watches in here. I'll have to go back in this thread and go through all posts.
  
 I am not very active on HeadFi, but I consider this forum an invaluable resource whenever I need to refresh my audio setup. Without your contributions I probably wouldn't have been able to find the best audio options for me. Right now I'm happy with IE7, IE80, HD518, HD600, Sansa, FiiO X1 plus an old Technics system that still plays my CDs and cassette tapes. 
  
 Anyway, back to watches..
  
 How it started:

  
 It wanted a brother:

  

  
 And then, there were three:

  
 Really love all of them!


----------



## Podster

Welcome @candlejack and how could one not love all of those beauty's


----------



## Accoun

https://www.seiko-design.com/afd/2017/


----------



## Podster

accoun said:


> https://www.seiko-design.com/afd/2017/


 

 LOL, and who says you can't Tuna Watch
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Wearing me old Blue-Hand Luke today


----------



## saloona

Quartz watch with double scales leather band.




http://www.urjerseys.com/quartz-watch-with-double-scales-leather-band-p-101.html


----------



## ahleung




----------



## ahleung




----------



## ahleung




----------



## ahleung




----------



## ahleung




----------



## shane55

For MoeDawg...


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> For MoeDawg...



O.M.G.

LOVE IT!  I've been looking at the same model for quite some time now.  I'm sure one day I'll own a Mudmaster as well.

Hope to see you again at another SF Meet, if we have one around that area in the future!  (imagine brown-colored emoticons, hehe)


----------



## moedawg140

Since my hiatus on this particular thread, I've purchased 6 G-Shocks -- I was trying to add them in my main G-Shock post I have in the thread, but I wasn't able to before the Head-Fi transition.  Hopefully I'll be able to add them in soon and explain them in a little bit of detail.


----------



## shane55

moedawg140 said:


> O.M.G.
> 
> LOVE IT!  I've been looking at the same model for quite some time now.  I'm sure one day I'll own a Mudmaster as well.



Purely spontaneous purchase. In New Zealand airport on way home, had extra cash... and the exchange rate (!), plus their sale was just too good to pass up! They just got this model in, and I was the first to try it on. MASSIVE!!! But very cool. Great features, and kinda badasssss.

 (imagine pasty beige-coloured emoticons.... hehe!)


----------



## Persco




----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> Purely spontaneous purchase. In New Zealand airport on way home, had extra cash... and the exchange rate (!), plus their sale was just too good to pass up! They just got this model in, and I was the first to try it on. MASSIVE!!! But very cool. Great features, and kinda badasssss.
> 
> (imagine pasty beige-coloured emoticons.... hehe!)



Very nice on all accounts! The Mudmaster is definitely a huge timepiece, but yours is a perfect complement to your uber snazzy Omega!


----------



## moedawg140

Beautiful Omega, @Persco!


----------



## musicman59

Persco said:


>


Beautiful Dark Side Of The Moon!!


----------



## leftnose

Persco said:


>


What strap is that?  Very nice!



musicman59 said:


> Beautiful Dark Side Of The Moon!!


Not a DSOTM.  Maybe it's the lighting or maybe is has a coating on the case but hat's a standard Speed Pro.  Look at the subdials.  Plus, it has tritium lume which predates the DSOTM by a couple decades.


----------



## Persco

leftnose said:


> What strap is that?  Very nice!
> 
> 
> Not a DSOTM.  Maybe it's the lighting or maybe is has a coating on the case but hat's a standard Speed Pro.  Look at the subdials.  Plus, it has tritium lume which predates the DSOTM by a couple decades.



That is exactly correct. It's a tritium dial speedy pro 3590.50. I think it was the light that day. The strap is a Drew Canvas (@aboen on Instagram). Long, long waiting list.


----------



## Maxx134 (May 9, 2017)

My favorite watch!
I wear this Stauer every day!
Dropped many times,  even onto tile floor!
Bought it used!
Glass see thru rear!
Just Amazing


----------



## Maxx134

Drop Dead Dream Watches :


----------



## riposte

Grand Seiko will releasing Hi-Beat Special again , still with precious metal, no stainless steel or titanium


----------



## Brimstone




----------



## riposte




----------



## DamageInc77




----------



## moedawg140

Nice G, @Brimstone!


----------



## moedawg140

It's been a while since I've posted anything (wanted to update my watch post but couldn't since the forum revision doesn't allow for more than 25 pictures to be posted in a post). 

Just saw this limited edition G-Shock, really tempting but for those that read this thread still, what are your thoughts on this (positive or negative thoughts are fine):


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Nice G, @Brimstone!


 
Yeah because that Subby and OC GMT are just not cutting it Sorry Moe Baby you cracked me up with that one By the way I like that new one and surprised you did not pick it up!

Wearing this puppy today, cheers Watche-er-roos


----------



## moedawg140

Podster said:


> Yeah because that Subby and OC GMT are just not cutting it Sorry Moe Baby you cracked me up with that one By the way I like that new one and surprised you did not pick it up!
> 
> Wearing this puppy today, cheers Watche-er-roos


The others are nice as well.  G's, other than mine, are still rare in this thread, so it's like when I see one, it's pretty cool, in my opinion.  (imagine a dark-skinned Disco Stu).

Your timepiece looks gorgeous from the back!

I like the Limited Edition, but I've been kind of picky, wanting to only get ones that I feel are really really awesome.  This one is really awesome, but I dunno...maybe I'll pick it up if it's on sale or something in the future.

Here's one I do want though:

GW-9403KJ-9


----------



## Narayan23

Mr Rick said:


> TGIF. Another of my vintage Heuers for this weekend
> 
> .



What a beauty! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## moedawg140

Just bought the above Rangeman Japan-only limited edition through Tenso (Japanese forwarder).  It's from the same place in Japan as the last limited edition Rangeman (jelly green, shown in this thread) that I purchased a couple of years ago, so hopefully it will come within the week (the last Rangeman took around 5 days to arrive).


----------



## Podster

@Narayan23 I don't believe Mr. Rick has an ugly watch one and he has quite the collection

I love that Rangeman Maurice, that translucent yellow on dark blue band is striking My three are not even worthy of posting anymore Front side of the old J-Springs is still not too shabby and still running like a top


----------



## moedawg140 (Jul 13, 2017)

Podster said:


> @Narayan23 I don't believe Mr. Rick has an ugly watch one and he has quite the collection
> 
> I love that Rangeman Maurice, that translucent yellow on dark blue band is striking My three are not even worthy of posting anymore Front side of the old J-Springs is still not too shabby and still running like a top


Thanks, my man!  Expensive G, but hey, you only live once! 

Front side looking LEGIT!


----------



## moedawg140

My new G-Shock came in today, but I still can't update my main watch post since the Head-Fi transition, because of this:




 

Since the Head-Fi transition, I have 6 more G-Shocks to add to my main G-Shock list post. 

Hopefully I'll be able to share the G-Shocks to the main post, soon.


----------



## Podster

Ah, busted out for being a band width hog eh


----------



## moedawg140 (Jul 9, 2017)

Podster said:


> Ah, busted out for being a band width hog eh


That post is nothing compared to this: https://www.head-fi.org/f/threads/canjam-london-2016-experience-and-multi-product-reviews.819477/

This affects every post that people update that have more than 25 pictures attached -  those posts are not able to be updated at all.  Reviews with info and pictures are not able to be updated, if they are not posted in the review template (which I didn't like posting in before the Head-Fi transition because the template had limitations) - posting was where I was able to do as much as possible -- but currently, I can do absolutely nothing with those specific posts, if I try to add even one picture.

 (imagine a brown-skinned fist bump)


----------



## ipaulpereira

G-shock x Marcelo Burlon


----------



## beowulf

Here's a few shots I took...


----------



## gelocks

moedawg140 said:


> The others are nice as well.  G's, other than mine, are still rare in this thread, so it's like when I see one, it's pretty cool, in my opinion.  (imagine a dark-skinned Disco Stu).
> 
> Your timepiece looks gorgeous from the back!
> 
> ...



Yeah, this one I definitely like better.
An awesome Summer watch!!!
Enjoy!


----------



## moedawg140

gelocks said:


> Yeah, this one I definitely like better.
> An awesome Summer watch!!!
> Enjoy!


Thank you sir! I brought it to CanJam London to go with the gold and blue Arsenal team away kit that I'll be wearing during my stay in London. 

Looks even better in person!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

My latest...


----------



## SilverEars (Jul 23, 2017)

*Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Selfwinding Tourbillon Chronograph Watch*

This is an ideal watch for me, but the price is ridiculous for me to afford(278k!).  Is there anything in a reasonable price range that look even close to this watch?  Yeah, the watch doesn't have a classical look, but more of a modern design, so it maybe too much for some.

Even the replica of this is expensive!


----------



## Podster

SilverEars said:


> *Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Selfwinding Tourbillon Chronograph Watch*
> 
> This is an ideal watch for me, but the price is ridiculous for me to afford(278k!).  Is there anything in a reasonable price range that look even close to this watch?  Yeah, the watch doesn't have a classical look, but more of a modern design, so it maybe too much for some.
> 
> Even the replica of this is expensive!



Hmm, for my $278K I believe a nice Seiko GS and say a beach house would be in order

Sporting Le Tissot today


----------



## moedawg140

The Le Tissot looks good, @Podster!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Nice @Podster !!

As for AP the classic Genta design is classic and often imitated.  You will have to Google around.  That said, a 'homage' or out right fake will really look like a POS...  The magic in an AP is the details and cannot be replicated. Save your pennies and buy a used, time only, RO instead.  That's what I would do.


----------



## Podster

THX Moe, BFP. Probably my nicest watch however I do aspire to be like Mr. Rick


----------



## SilverEars

Podster said:


> Hmm, for my $278K I believe a nice Seiko GS and say a beach house would be in order
> 
> Sporting Le Tissot today


I saw somebody playing with a t-touch, and I couldn't believe it had a touch glass, and controls the analog dials.  Pretty cool!


----------



## Podster

SilverEars said:


> I saw somebody playing with a t-touch, and I couldn't believe it had a touch glass, and controls the analog dials.  Pretty cool!




I'm not sure which movie but Tom Cruise is playing with one in a recent flick! Getting closer to Dick Tracey all the time, no pun intended


----------



## gelocks

SilverEars said:


> *Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Selfwinding Tourbillon Chronograph Watch*
> 
> This is an ideal watch for me, but the price is ridiculous for me to afford(278k!).  Is there anything in a reasonable price range that look even close to this watch?  Yeah, the watch doesn't have a classical look, but more of a modern design, so it maybe too much for some.
> 
> Even the replica of this is expensive!





bigfatpaulie said:


> Nice @Podster !!
> 
> As for AP the classic Genta design is classic and often imitated.  You will have to Google around.  That said, a 'homage' or out right fake will really look like a POS...  The magic in an AP is the details and cannot be replicated. Save your pennies and buy a used, time only, RO instead.  That's what I would do.



One of my favorites coming from a micro, was the Model A from Seals: https://seals-watches.com/

Give them a ring/message to see if they still have some left. Not as detailed or as well engineered as the AP of course (duh!?) but it has that Genta style that you might appreciate and it wears well (I had it)

Good luck.


----------



## vibin247

Been enjoying this piece for a while now


----------



## cathee

SilverEars said:


> *Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Selfwinding Tourbillon Chronograph Watch*
> 
> This is an ideal watch for me, but the price is ridiculous for me to afford(278k!).  Is there anything in a reasonable price range that look even close to this watch?  Yeah, the watch doesn't have a classical look, but more of a modern design, so it maybe too much for some.
> 
> Even the replica of this is expensive!



What's a reasonable price range for you? 
Do you need/want the chrono? The tourbillon? 

Gerald Genta is like the Picasso of watch designers: game-changer, trend-setter, copy-inspirer. There are a lot of similar knock-offs and homages, but the original holy trinity is the AP Royal Oak, PP Nautilus, IWC Ingeniuer. All drop-dead gorgeous in my opinion.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

cathee said:


> What's a reasonable price range for you?
> Do you need/want the chrono? The tourbillon?
> 
> Gerald Genta is like the Picasso of watch designers: game-changer, trend-setter, copy-inspirer. There are a lot of similar knock-offs and homages, but the *original holy trinity is the AP Royal Oak, PP Nautilus, IWC Ingeniuer.* All drop-dead gorgeous in my opinion.



I take it you mean as far as Genta designs are concerned?


----------



## Acemcl




----------



## Trihexagonal (Oct 28, 2017)

I have a collection of approximately 90 Soviet Era Russian watches, 10 being pocket watches. Here are two of my favorites.

First a Zlatoust from 1957 with the first true Russian movement and folk-art scene on the dial:






Edit: Next is a limited edition Molnija (lightning) watch, , from the 25th Annual Biathlon World Championships (where you ski and shoot) held in 1990 in Minsk, Belarus, which at the time was still part of the Soviet Union. The text on the front signifies the UIPMB, or Union Internationale de Pentathlon Moderne et Biathlon, the governing body of the event in 1990. The text on the back reads World Championship - Minsk - 1990:














Several of the others are limited editions or one-of-a-kind I'll get pix of later.


----------



## Trihexagonal (Sep 10, 2017)

Here's three more of my Molinja, Russian for lightning, pocket watches.

Russian tractor, the red marking on the 9 line is the Soviet High Quality symbol. The circles on the end of the hands are known as "moon hands":









The Tale of Ural watch, the design is based on a monument by Vitaly Semenovich Zaykov. Ural is a giant from Russian folklore that rode a giant lion and fought with Death, and when Death tried to hide from him in a lake he drank it. When he laid down to go to sleep his body formed the Ural Mountain range and lays there still:













Serkisof Turkish National Railways watch. Serkisof was an Istanbul-based jeweler and special ordered these watches, which sold to the Turkish National Railways. Demiryolu is Turkish and means railway. It has a metal plate inside the back cover, over the mechanism, as an antimagnetic shield.:


----------



## Xamdou

The first time I spent so much on a strap but looks so darn good. Shout-out to Combat Straps


----------



## Dreamnine

Rado Diastar:


----------



## shane55

Just for fun. First day of ownership.
Sorry it's out of focus.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Love it @shane55 !!

I have one too and it's a fantastic watch.  On our yearly escape away from snow:


----------



## shane55

Hey bigfatpaulie.... 
Unlike you, I run TO the snow!! Since it's nothing but hot here...
And this new beast is a beauty. Well built and handsome! I have wanted one since I first saw it. Wife says it looks like all my other watches. I guess I never should have told her it's a new one...


----------



## moedawg140

Absolute beast mode, @shane55!!


----------



## dropbassnotbomb

That drive thru car wash video was hilarious, I almost jizzed in my pants while watching it.

How many youtube subscribers do you have?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Fully serviced and back in action!


----------



## Saraguie

Still...sooooo  cool looking! ^^^^^^


----------



## pigmode

bigfatpaulie said:


> Love it @shane55 !!
> 
> I have one too and it's a fantastic watch.  On our yearly escape away from snow:



Looks like Disney, unless those aren't clouds.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

They are mountains.  That's in Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## pigmode

^ Its a similar latitude at least (duh).

I asked about Seiko Divers here about a year ago, and finally got around to ordering one today. Its a Seiko SNE435 PADI Special Edition. Got a good price on the Macy's Veterans Day sale *plus* $40 of Macy's Money.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Fantastic choice!!  Congrats!  Please share it here when it arrives.


----------



## pigmode

bigfatpaulie said:


> Fantastic choice!!  Congrats!  Please share it here when it arrives.



Thanks, will do.


----------



## drm870

Hello, all!

Have a question: what is considered a good sweet spot range budget-wise in terms of watches? (In other words, the equivalent of the "Mid-Fi" range in terms of headphones, which I'd consider to be $200-$400.) What are good watches in said price range?


----------



## cathee

drm870 said:


> Hello, all!
> 
> Have a question: what is considered a good sweet spot range budget-wise in terms of watches? (In other words, the equivalent of the "Mid-Fi" range in terms of headphones, which I'd consider to be $200-$400.) What are good watches in said price range?



Seiko?


----------



## Zojokkeli

drm870 said:


> Hello, all!
> 
> Have a question: what is considered a good sweet spot range budget-wise in terms of watches? (In other words, the equivalent of the "Mid-Fi" range in terms of headphones, which I'd consider to be $200-$400.) What are good watches in said price range?



Seiko, Citizen, Hamilton, Tissot, and Steinhart come to mind. Not sure if all fit in the price range.


----------



## Lemieux66

Get a Seiko for that budget. The Seiko turtle PADI would be a good choice.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

I agree with others: Seiko is really probably the best option.  A Turtle is a good or something like a SARB033 if you want something a bit dressier.  

As for what is "mid-fi" it will depend on who you ask but in the world of mechanical time pieces, mid-fi (in the sense of the industry as a whole) is really around $5,000-15,000 (Breitling, Omega, Rolex, etc), at least in my eyes.  That doesn't mean that there aren't amazing watches in the lo-fi categories that really deliver an outstanding value (like Seiko, Longies, Nomos, Sinn, Frederique Constant, and so on).  If you have an interest in mechanical watches, you want to start in there.  More expensive watches don't tell time any better, they are generally more delicate and require very, very cost maintenance.  Unless you're really into it, my advice is to run away


----------



## Lemieux66

I don't agree with the above poster that you should start with the lower end brands he mentions.  You should buy what you really like eg. Rolex/Omega/Breitling -  there is no ladder to climb up before you get the one you want - just buy it straight away as long as you understand the service costs etc.

But again, if you just want a competant mechanical watch with some history behind it, get a Seiko. In fact, for me I'd always go Seiko unless I could afford a Rolex or other mid-level brand. I used to own several watches of various levels of cost but have simplified things and now have just one Rolex Datejust, although I'll probably add a Seiko diver as a beater/holiday watch.


----------



## bigfatpaulie (Nov 20, 2017)

My point was that buying watches can quickly get additive and costly: not that he should not buy a more expensive watch.  It is a hobby that can be very hard on a wallet.

Obviously, buy whatever you want, but starting low offers less risk before venturing into more expensive watches.  In reality, if you really get into the hobby, you are going to end up buying a few watches and you are going to make a lot of buying mistakes and it is best (cheapest) to make those mistake with less expensive watches.  In this case the poster was asking about a $200-$400 budget.  It is similar to headphones - start inexpensive and explore.  Learn your preferences in sound signature, what characteristics you value and so on, then get what really fits you. 

I would also not discount all other brands in this price range aside Seiko.  My first automatic watch was a Tissot PR50 and it was excellent.  It came with an ETA 2824 which is a tried and true workhorse that is easily serviced.  The nice thing about getting a watch like that, with a 2824 or the likes, is you often end up with a watch with the same ebauche as much more expensive ones out there.  Seiko, does not offer that, as they are basically all in-house and Seiko has pretty distinct movement level grades -  They don't really offer a different level of finish on a 6R15.  A 2824, however, can come in a very basic configuration found in some $100 watches, all the way up to a COSC spec found in things like an Omega Seamaster (2892).  That is, if things like that matter to you.

Moreover, some may not care for Seiko's styling - a Turtle case or crown at 4 is not everyone's taste.

I will agree, however, that a DateJust is an all-around hard to beat offering especially considering the availability and options.


----------



## shane55

Seiko... sure. Good bet for watches with hands. (Agreeing with Paulie).
But don't forget that there are some very good (to great) digital watches, like G-Shocks.


----------



## cathee

alternatively.... (since @bigfatpaulie qualified mid-fi to be $5k-$15k)


----------



## Lemieux66

What is that? Zenith, IWC, Patek? Can't tell from the pic...


----------



## bigfatpaulie (Nov 20, 2017)

It looks like a Audemars Piguet Quantieme Perpetuel to me (Ref#185197), but it is a pretty blurry image.  If it is it was made form 1990-1999 and I would not have used the same numbers to describe the industry then as I would today.  Yes, used it is in that price range, sure.  It is a 20+ year old watch that isn't particularly sought after or rare.  A modern day AP perpetual calendar is very comfortably in the top tier price category.  By your methodology, I guess I should have suggested a Rolex Submariner as in the 1960's they were around $500 retail.

It is not _me _that qualifies what is a mid or high tier watch - it just is what is it.  See this from a few years ago (so you have to skew the numbers up):








That's just a classification of prices.  You can lump it however you want, in anyway that makes you feel good, but here is the reality of the market.  Obviously it is tough to universally classify certain companies - Seiko, for example, makes watches for <$100 and Credors in the eye-watering price group as well.  JLC is an odd duck too where they have traditionally offered mid-tier watches (see above) but, under Daniel Riedo, has really been pushing their prices and quality up along with new very complicated and exclusive watches.

Breitling, is moving the other direction - a Chronomat was almost the same price as a Daytona once upon a time.  You also see it reflected in their prices on the second hand market.  So it is a dynamic list.  Keep in mind in 2005, for example, a steel Rolex DateJust had an MSRP under $5000.  The equivalent watch today is over $7500.  I don't know what year this chart is from but the source certainly has a good thumb on the market and are well qualified to put this together.

Finally, there really should be an acknowledgement of a tier above what is listed on this list.  Can you really consider a Dufour in the same group as Jaquet Droz (if you exclude the unwearable bird repeaters)?    The same goes for a Calatrava, which, despite price, really belongs in the mid-tier group with regards to movement and finishing versus a 5316P which well boils over the top of this list in every aspect.  Most of the companies listed in the top bracket here start offerings in the mid bracket.  What about brands that start way, way above where most logic has already been thrown out the window?  (MB&F, Harry Winston, etc)

Anyway, just food for thought.


----------



## Lemieux66

It's a funny thing with watch forums that Rolex is always thought of as a maker of steel sports watches - because they are the popular models on forums - and as such, their more expensive watches are neglected in charts like these. The most commonly sold Rolex is actually the ladies Datejust in steel and gold, and they make a lot of gold and diamond watches too. The most expensive in the production range is platinum and covered in baguette diamonds and costs more than a lot of houses!

I have to agree though, Rolex is a mid-range brand in the grand scheme of things. It's just they have huge brand recognition amongst the public who often think of them as the 'best watch you can buy'.

Good spot with the AP, btw.


----------



## cathee

@bigfatpaulie good spot indeed here's a closer snap


----------



## Lemieux66

I'd post a pic of my new Datejust but don't know any easy pic hosting sites now that photobucket has become difficult.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Lemieux66 said:


> The most commonly sold Rolex is actually the ladies Datejust in steel and gold.



That's correct - the 178273 is the most sold Rolex.  With a MSRP of $9700: Right in the middle tier


----------



## Lemieux66 (Nov 20, 2017)

My aforementioned Datejust. It's a ref 116234 in steel with a 18k white gold fluted bezel. I chose the classic silver with baton markers dial. I tried many other dial options but none felt so right as this one. The watch is very complete being all white metals. One day I hope to have the Day-Date 118238 in all gold and a champagne baton dial. But until then this is an ideal daily wear watch for me:



Sneaky WM1A/Z1R in the background 

Rolex Datejust 116234


----------



## Lemieux66 (Nov 20, 2017)

Double post.


----------



## bigfatpaulie (Nov 20, 2017)

Nice 116234!  I have a pink/roman/oyster one with RSC right now being serviced!  It is a fantastic watch.

For your own reference the dial is rhodium.  A true classic.


----------



## Whazzzup

i got a fit bit


----------



## Whazzzup

got a movado somewhere


----------



## lostinthesauce

Lemieux66 said:


> I'd post a pic of my new Datejust but don't know any easy pic hosting sites now that photobucket has become difficult.



Try imgur.com


----------



## Saraguie

Lemieux66 said:


> My aforementioned Datejust. It's a ref 116234 in steel with a 18k white gold fluted bezel. I chose the classic silver with baton markers dial. I tried many other dial options but none felt so right as this one. The watch is very complete being all white metals. One day I hope to have the Day-Date 118238 in all gold and a champagne baton dial. But until then this is an ideal daily wear watch for me:
> 
> 
> 
> Sneaky WM1A/Z1R in the background



41 mm?


----------



## Lemieux66

Saraguie said:


> 41 mm?



36mm with a tiny wrist


----------



## Saraguie (Nov 21, 2017)

erased


----------



## shane55

Saraguie said:


> I read someplace that the Datejust is the most perfect watch ever made.  Not best made, not most costly, but all around best  p e r i o d.



No offense, but that's one of the funniest things I've ever read on any forum... Not because I disagree with it, but because it's an opinion stated as a fact.

I've got some pretty perfect watches, some are inexpensive and well made, some are very expensive and well made... 'well-made' being a key factor. But they are perfect for me. Perfect for the day, the activity, the dress, the intent... etc.
Some keep perfect time. Some gain, some lose time. The ones that keep better time are more perfect than the ones that make me late or early to meetings.
Solar Atomic watches are pretty perfect in their timekeeping ability... and they never need to be wound or have their batteries changed, or need to be set. They are perfect.
My Blancpain was perfect. My Zenith's were perfect, especially the Chronomaster. But so is my Sinn and my 3 Seamasters. My Kobold is fantastically perfect when I wear it... which lately isn't too often.

But cheers to you and your perfect Rolexes for you and your father. May you wear them in the best of health. I'm honestly certain they are absolutely perfect for you. And that's what counts.


----------



## Saraguie (Nov 21, 2017)

erased


----------



## pigmode

Lemieux66 said:


> It's a funny thing with watch forums that Rolex is always thought of as a maker of steel sports watches - because they are the popular models on forums - and as such, their more expensive watches are neglected in charts like these.



Actually I think the forums followed decades of marketing. Don't you think by their long association with Tennis, Formula 1, and Soccer the sports watch image was an intent fostered by Rolex itself? From my little corner I've always seen the Submariner as the quintessential Rolex.


----------



## Lemieux66

pigmode said:


> Actually I think the forums followed decades of marketing. Don't you think by their long association with Tennis, Formula 1, and Soccer the sports watch image was an intent fostered by Rolex itself? From my little corner I've always seen the Submariner as the quintessential Rolex.



Well, F1 is only a fairly recent association for Rolex. I still mainly associate F1 with the TAGHeuer and CAMPARI logos! As for soccer, I wasn't aware of any brand ambassadors or sponsorship concerning Rolex. Golf, on the other hand, and the Big Three (Nicklaus, Palmer, Player) were always part of the Rolex family. Roger Federer certainly features quite prominently in their marketing too, always donning the latest design just before he lifts a trophy or during a press conference.

The Submariner is certainly an iconic and highly recognised watch, but equally so are the Datejust and Day-Date - not to mention the Pepsi GMT Master. The sports models are nowhere near being the best sellers though, despite their ubiquitous popularity on the forums.


----------



## pigmode

I had a TAGHeuer for a while but always regretted not going with the Submariner, strictly for the form factor--they way it looked. 

------------------------------------------------------------

My T&T of transitioning from 30 yr of digital/quartz to automatic/analog. About the Seiko quartz/solar diver ordered last week--I sent it back. I'm considering a Steinhart or similar diver, or the Seiko SKX007. The SKX007 I keep reading of many dissatisfied online buyers. Not sure if the surgical-like analysis equipment is put under online, creates a realistic picture of what a consumer will actually receive in a purchase.

Has anyone else made made the transition to a watch, that needs to have its time reset on a more regular basis?


----------



## Lemieux66

I had an SKX009 and its' accuracy was incredibly good. About 1 second every two days. I think the previous owner might have had it regulated to achieve this because there's no way you could expect that performance as standard - more like +-30/day.


----------



## pigmode

Lemieux66 said:


> I had an SKX009 and its' accuracy was incredibly good. About 1 second every two days. I think the previous owner might have had it regulated to achieve this because there's no way you could expect that performance as standard - more like +-30/day.




I'm realizing that well made automatic watches bring the appreciation of craftsmanship and tradition. A +-30/day diver I wore a few days a week, I'd theoretically end up reseting maybe 2 times a week.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Saraguie said:


> And dude, take your condensation and voice it someplace else.



Yeah @shane55 , take your condensation and go deposit small drops of water on something else...

But seriously, Shane is right, the DJ is great, but you said, "I read someplace that the Datejust is the most perfect watch ever made. Not best made, not most costly, but all around best p e r i o d."  I'm sorry, but that's a silly comment for a myriad of reasons.  First, you are presenting something that is purely subjective as fact.  Second, it's not even your subjective opinion, you just "read it someplace".  Third, there are no spaces in the word, "period".  Finally, Shane was being very respectful in his post and was stating why - objectively - your statement is incorrect.  Further to his point, a DateJust is NOT the prefect watch for deep diving, or for tracking multiple time zones or being used as a calculator.  Me, for one, being a diving, travelling math geek, find that a DJ misses three major musts for a perfect watch: But that's me.  Like others have noted, something being 'perfect' is contextual, not absolute.  

You like your DateJust.  Good for you.  But please don't talk in absolutes about something you clearly know little about.


----------



## Saraguie (Nov 21, 2017)

bigfatpaulie said:


> Yeah @shane55 , take your condensation and go deposit small drops of water on something else...
> 
> But seriously, Shane is right, the DJ is great, but you said, "I read someplace that the Datejust is the most perfect watch ever made. Not best made, not most costly, but all around best p e r i o d."  I'm sorry, but that's a silly comment for a myriad of reasons.  First, you are presenting something that is purely subjective as fact.  Second, it's not even your subjective opinion, you just "read it someplace".  Third, there are no spaces in the word, "period".  Finally, Shane was being very respectful in his post and was stating why - objectively - your statement is incorrect.  Further to his point, a DateJust is NOT the prefect watch for deep diving, or for tracking multiple time zones or being used as a calculator.  Me, for one, being a diving, travelling math geek, find that a DJ misses three major musts for a perfect watch: But that's me.  Like others have noted, something being 'perfect' is contextual, not absolute.
> 
> You like your DateJust.  Good for you.  But please don't talk in absolutes about something you clearly know little about.



I give....I did a web search to try and find the article......came up with it plus a whole lot more but no one hear needs the link.  And of course deep sea diving with a datejust not a good idea.  So, mea culpa, I was wrong.  I will erase the posts.


----------



## shane55

bigfatpaulie said:


> Yeah @shane55 , take your condensation and go deposit small drops of water on something else...



Oh man!!! I just can't escape it. At work I deal with condensers and condensate evaporators, and pipes that sweat... and I find it here too!!! And if I have to deal with compressors in the Headphone forum, I'm quitting...


----------



## pigmode

Thoughts on a consumer ethic concerning the Amazon return policy? Careful handling for checking fit and weight is applicable I'm sure. What about setting to local time, to check time keeping qualities?


----------



## Saraguie

pigmode said:


> Thoughts on a consumer ethic concerning the Amazon return policy? Careful handling for checking fit and weight is applicable I'm sure. What about setting to local time, to check time keeping qualities?



I've returned watches to Amazon, i tried to pack them as they came.  Does not matter what date and time its set to.  Broken?


----------



## Saraguie (Nov 24, 2017)

I bought one for me and one for my dad.  On sale for $179. ea. wore it yesterday and it kept a smile on my face all day.  What to wear today?  My dad's much aligned Rolex or my Timex?   LOL


----------



## pigmode

Saraguie said:


> I've returned watches to Amazon, i tried to pack them as they came.  Does not matter what date and time its set to.  Broken?



Not broken, buyer undecided.


----------



## Saraguie

pigmode said:


> Not broken, buyer undecided.



Same here when sent back. I don’t remember adjusting anything.


----------



## Matez

A quick question to all watch-heads here: what kind of affordable tourbillon would you recommend and why?


----------



## shane55

Matez said:


> A quick question to all watch-heads here: what kind of affordable tourbillon would you recommend and why?



Isn't "affordable tourbillon" an oxymoron?


----------



## bfreedma

shane55 said:


> Isn't "affordable tourbillon" an oxymoron?



There are some tourbillon manufactures in China selling their watches for under $1000.  I saw one with a movement from Seagull which is supposedly one of the brands at least trying to make an actual tourbillon.  It appeared to function, but it certainly wasn’t the work of art usually associated with tourbillons.  They also haven’t been out long enough to have a sense of durability/longevity.

That said, if you really wanted a watch with a tourbillon rather than a specific watch, it might be worth a go.


----------



## shane55

bfreedma said:


> There are some tourbillon manufactures in China selling their watches for under $1000.  I saw one with a movement from Seagull which is supposedly one of the brands at least trying to make an actual tourbillon.  It appeared to function, but it certainly wasn’t the work of art usually associated with tourbillons.  They also haven’t been out long enough to have a sense of durability/longevity.
> 
> That said, if you really wanted a watch with a tourbillon rather than a specific watch, it might be worth a go.



Sure... and this is antithetical to the question, so forgive me, but when I think 'tourbillon'... the brain goes here:

https://www.breguet.com/en/history/inventions/tourbillon

And...


----------



## ruhenheiM

never mind the tourbillon, if you put mechanical wrist watch and swiss made words together, affordable would be the last thing in people's mind, until they remember....swatch,tissot,...not sure what else

anyway, affordable tourbillon, you have to go to chinese manufacturers like seagull, i don't think there are many options out there


----------



## Matez

ruhenheiM said:


> never mind the tourbillon, if you put mechanical wrist watch and swiss made words together, affordable would be the last thing in people's mind, until they remember....swatch,tissot,...not sure what else
> 
> anyway, affordable tourbillon, you have to go to chinese manufacturers like seagull, i don't think there are many options out there



That's what I thought. No tourbillon for me then. At least not yet. It'd be probably better to go with something without this mechanism if a budget to spend is below 3K.


----------



## Zojokkeli

Matez said:


> That's what I thought. No tourbillon for me then. At least not yet. It'd be probably better to go with something without this mechanism if a budget to spend is below 3K.



I think you'd need to add at least a zero to that budget if you're looking for a tourbillon. Not sure if even 30K would cut it though.


----------



## ruhenheiM

Zojokkeli said:


> I think you'd need to add at least a zero to that budget if you're looking for a tourbillon. Not sure if even 30K would cut it though.



if you bought chinese, 30k is more than enough. you still have plenty of money left. but not in under 3k region though
http://www.seagullwatchstore.com/Se...?searching=Y&sort=13&cat=1827&show=10&page=19


----------



## Klaatu

bfreedma said:


> There are some tourbillon manufactures in China selling their watches for under $1000.  I saw one with a movement from Seagull which is supposedly one of the brands at least trying to make an actual tourbillon.  It appeared to function, but it certainly wasn’t the work of art usually associated with tourbillons.  They also haven’t been out long enough to have a sense of durability/longevity.
> 
> That said, if you really wanted a watch with a tourbillon rather than a specific watch, it might be worth a go.



You have to be rather careful as Seagull are often copied. Whenever something looks too cheap, I always stay away. 
While I have yet to see one of the Seagull Toubillions in person, I understand that they're rather nice.


----------



## Saraguie

I have one coming ^^^^ I’ll post when I have in my hands.  In the meantime I found this review:: 

https://mb.nawcc.org/threads/minorva-flying-tourbillon-review.75432/


----------



## bfreedma

Klaatu said:


> You have to be rather careful as Seagull are often copied. Whenever something looks too cheap, I always stay away.
> While I have yet to see one of the Seagull Toubillions in person, I understand that they're rather nice.




Agreed.  The one I saw didn’t look cheap, it just didn’t have the same visual impact as tourbillons I’ve seen from the Swiss makers.  For a little under $1000, it seemed a reasonable price for what it was based on a fairly brief look.

Saw one for $89.  Have some questions there....


----------



## pigmode

I went for a traditional movement. Really like the more workmanlike aesthetics of the SKX007, but picked up this Borealis Cascais in an attempt for improved timekeeping.


----------



## Matez

pigmode said:


> I went for a traditional movement. Really like the more workmanlike aesthetics of the SKX007, but picked up this Borealis Cascais in an attempt for improved timekeeping.



That's a lovely piece.


----------



## shane55

pigmode said:


> I went for a traditional movement. Really like the more workmanlike aesthetics of the SKX007, but picked up this Borealis Cascais in an attempt for improved timekeeping.



Handsome. Congrats.


----------



## pigmode

shane55 said:


> Handsome. Congrats.



Thanks. 

Having used it daily for the past week, I'm pretty happy to have chosen to go automatic. The aesthetics of the sweep second hand is not over-rated.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

pigmode said:


> The aesthetics of the sweep second hand is not over-rated.



Who knew!

But seriously, I saw this "over there" as well.  Cool watch!

I've been bitten again by the bug.  I think there is a new German in 2018 for me...


----------



## pigmode

bigfatpaulie said:


> I've been bitten again by the bug.  I think there is a new German in 2018 for me...





That doesn't sound like a bad thing. I find the Damasko dsub1 from Gnomon very interesting.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

pigmode said:


> That doesn't sound like a bad thing. I find the Damasko dsub1 from Gnomon very interesting.



It's certainly not a 'bad' thing...  Well, maybe for my wallet it is!  I think I've narrowed it down to two options but time will tell.  Either way, it would be in 2018.


----------



## some1x (Dec 14, 2017)

Grail watch for me


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Fantastic watch!  Is that your Saxonia?

Mine says, 'Hi!'


----------



## some1x

Nice! Time to form team Lange


----------



## bigfatpaulie

I think it would, sadly, be a very small team.


----------



## shane55

bigfatpaulie said:


> Fantastic watch!  Is that your Saxonia?
> 
> Mine says, 'Hi!'




Sigh...
A nice shot of the workings, please.
<envy>


----------



## Zojokkeli

bigfatpaulie said:


> Fantastic watch!  Is that your Saxonia?
> 
> Mine says, 'Hi!'



Definitely my grail watch. Not that Patek's or AP's wouldn't be nice, but there's just that special something about Lange that gets me.
Hopefully those lottery tickets pay off at some point.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Thanks for all your kind words!  Happy Holidays, everyone!















Pardon all the dirt and such, I forgot to clean it...

I am looking at adding a second Lange in 2018 but I'm torn between two (talk about a first world problem, eh?)


----------



## Trihexagonal (Dec 18, 2017)

This is a Russian made Pobeda that celebrates the 1995 50th anniversary of the Soviet victory over Germany in WWII.  Pobeda was the name chosen for the watch company by Joseph Stalin and means Victory. It was made after the fall of the Soviet Union in 1993 and the word at the bottom of the dial means Russia. Those made before then carry the CCCP mark. The image in the circle within star is the Moscow skyline.

It was ceremoniously presented to a veteran of that war and the inscription on the back in Cyrillic reads:

"Meeting of the Deputies
Administration of Lipetsk State

To Winner Warrior."










I wear it on a plain brown leather strap that I've used mink oil to give an aged look to match the age of the watch.

I also have 1 of 3000 Pobeda made that were presented to members of Spetsnaz Russian Special Forces that served in Chechnya I'll post later.


----------



## moedawg140 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi,

This is my first watch post since I’ve returned from Germany:

I really enjoy purchasing and amassing G-Shocks, but I recently purchased a Fitbit Ionic, and I really enjoy it. It’s not quite the smartwatch as the Apple Watch series, but my goal was to work on my recovery physically, and I believe as a fitness watch with smartwatch tendencies, the Ionic has succeeded.




If you are interested in possibly purchasing an Ionic yourself, they are on sale on eBay and the Fitbit website itself via 
https://www.fitbit.com/shop/ionic. 

Below is a comparison review of the Apple Watch Series 3 versus the Fitbit Ionic:



Happy Holidays!


----------



## Saraguie (Dec 16, 2017)

Buyers beware:  I bought this watch at auction in one of the big three major houses.  Guess what?  F A K E  I was not going to insure it so I was not going to get appraised.  However, I decided since i was having my dad's watch appraised, what the heck,I  might as well bring the 'Franck Muller'

Monday I'll be bringing it to the NYC location and once they verify their mistake, will cancel the sale and issue a refund.  No wonder I got it a good price (if it was real that is :/


----------



## Trihexagonal

moedawg140 said:


> I really enjoy purchasing and amassing G-Shocks...



I'm also into G-Shocks, they're what I wear on a daily basis. 

I've got 1 of the Astro Boy 60th Anniversary Limited Editions and a few others.



So many watches, so little time...


----------



## moedawg140

Trihexagonal said:


> I'm also into G-Shocks, they're what I wear on a daily basis.
> 
> I've got 1 of the Astro Boy 60th Anniversary Limited Editions and a few others.
> 
> ...


Awesome collab G you’ve got there!  I’m approaching 80 G’s (if I’m fortunate enough to make NYC I’ll more than likely purchase a few from the US flagship store), so that’s pretty interesting in my opinion. I’ll probably stick to wearing a G on the left and the Ionic on the right - at least for now.


----------



## Trihexagonal

80 G-Shocks is awesome. I'd like the chance to get to one of their stores.

I've got 10 including an Adult Swim Metalocalypse Limited Edition DW-6900. The Aqua Teen Hunger Force Limited Edition is the one I'd like to have.

I prefer the square shape of the 5600 over the 6900 though and have a GW-M5610 that's my favorite and what I usually end up wearing more than any other watch I own.


----------



## moedawg140

Trihexagonal said:


> 80 G-Shocks is awesome. I'd like the chance to get to one of their stores.
> 
> I've got 10 including an Adult Swim Metalocalypse Limited Edition DW-6900. The Aqua Teen Hunger Force Limited Edition is the one I'd like to have.
> 
> I prefer the square shape of the 5600 over the 6900 though and have a GW-M5610 that's my favorite and what I usually end up wearing more than any other watch I own.


That Metalocalypse timepiece is legit! I was trying to update my original G collection post, but since the Head-Fi transition, the system would not allow for more than twenty pictures per post, meaning there was no way for me to update the post (or any other review and/or thread that I have ever written).

The Ionic is a pretty addicting fitness watch, and I’m looking forward to acquiring the next version. The Pebble 2 does look pretty snazzy, though, and is at least worth a look.


----------



## shane55

bigfatpaulie said:


> Thanks for all your kind words!  Happy Holidays, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you need to donate this watch to the shane55 Fund for Horological Studies and Appreciation. We're in need of something like this to round out our collection...

Holy crap, Paulie... this makes my day.

Cheers!!


----------



## Zojokkeli

moedawg140 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first watch post since I’ve returned from Germany:
> 
> ...




Good to see you back Moe. Happy Holidays!


----------



## moedawg140

Zojokkeli said:


> Good to see you back Moe. Happy Holidays!


Blessed to be alive, for sure. Happy Holidays to you as well, my friend!


----------



## pigmode

Trihexagonal said:


> ...I prefer the square shape of the 5600 over the 6900 though and have a GW-M5610 that's my favorite and what I usually end up wearing more than any other watch I own.



I might have to pick up a 5610. 

My first G-Shock was the DW5000C, followed by the second edition, and then three or four generic 5600. Thats about 30+ years where it served as my one watch. The first G-Shock really fit my lifestyle then, at that age and having just read Cousteau and Messner, authors who fueled the desire for adventure.


----------



## Acemcl

here's a 'little' one from me  Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Trihexagonal (Dec 19, 2017)

pigmode said:


> I might have to pick up a 5610.



If you do I recommend you check out the composite G-Shock bracelet for it. You'll see why it's the watch I wear most.


This, however, is 1 of 3000 Pobeda made that were presented to Russian Spetsnaz Special Forces that served in Chechnya between 1999 and 2004. The Cyrillic reads:

76гв - 76 troop

ВДД is Воздушно-Десантная Дивизия - airborne division

Сделано в России - Made in Russia










That's a canvas NATO band and very comfortable.


----------



## pigmode

Nice score on the Russian Spetsnaz!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

shane55 said:


> I think you need to donate this watch to the shane55 Fund for Horological Studies and Appreciation. We're in need of something like this to round out our collection...
> 
> Holy crap, Paulie... this makes my day.
> 
> Cheers!!




We would be happy to donate to the _shane55 Fund for Horological Studies and Appreciation, _however, at this time we are only shipping to Canada.  We apologise for any inconvenience this may have caused 

You know, it makes my day too!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

moedawg140 said:


> Blessed to be alive, for sure. Happy Holidays to you as well, my friend!



HOLY CRUMBS, BATMAN!  MOE!!!!!!!!!

I'm sorry I missed your post!  Welcome back, mate!  I'm so glad to see you up and at 'em again.  We've missed you dearly!  I hope you are on a speedy road to recovery.


----------



## moedawg140 (Dec 18, 2017)

bigfatpaulie said:


> HOLY CRUMBS, BATMAN!  MOE!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm sorry I missed your post!  Welcome back, mate!  I'm so glad to see you up and at 'em again.  We've missed you dearly!  I hope you are on a speedy road to recovery.


Tis the season to be blessed, for sure!

Thanks for the kind words, my friend! I just got done with the longest MRI of my head/brain in my life: over an hour! Hopefully there will be no bleeding found on the follow-up appointment on Wednesday. 

Happy that I received 6 different colored Fitbit Ionic sport bands this morning - it’s like I’ve got 6 additional Ionics! Using my blue with neon yellow/green is quite fun.

Merry Christmas, and Happy Holidays to you!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

So glad, Moe.

Stay well and Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## shane55

bigfatpaulie said:


> We would be happy to donate to the _shane55 Fund for Horological Studies and Appreciation, _however, at this time we are only shipping to Canada.  We apologise for any inconvenience this may have caused
> 
> You know, it makes my day too!



Well... I guess we'll have to move the HQ to Banff.


----------



## pigmode

moedawg140 said:


> Tis the season to be blessed, for sure!
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, my friend! I just got done with the longest MRI of my head/brain in my life: over an hour! Hopefully there will be no bleeding found on the follow-up appointment on Wednesday...
> 
> Merry Christmas, and Happy Holidays to you!




I had a subdural hematoma at the right frontal/temporal lobe. You'd think the brain matter would pop back in place after the fluid drains, but it didn't. Talk about a life changing experience. Hang in there.


----------



## pigmode

Trihexagonal said:


> I prefer the square shape of the 5600 over the 6900 though and have a GW-M5610 that's my favorite and what I usually end up wearing more than any other watch I own.




Do you know if the 5610 will stay charged adequately, sitting on a shelf in a curtained room?


----------



## Trihexagonal (Dec 19, 2017)

pigmode said:


> Do you know if the 5610 will stay charged adequately, sitting on a shelf in a curtained room?



I believe they claim it will maintain a charge to keep the watch running 6 months without being exposed to the Sun and a 10 year lifespan on the battery that holds the charge. It goes into PowerSaving mode at night, the screen turns blank and stays that way till exposed to light again.

I've left them in a drawer for a couple weeks but usually leave the solar powered watches I have where they can get sunlight every day. From what I understand they're supposed to last longer if you keep them fully charged.


----------



## moedawg140 (Dec 20, 2017)

pigmode said:


> I had a subdural hematoma at the right frontal/temporal lobe. You'd think the brain matter would pop back in place after the fluid drains, but it didn't. Talk about a life changing experience. Hang in there.


Thanks, means a lot. I’m humbled from everything; being bedridden and not being able to hear or walk, to my workout today was very satisfying and fun as well. My goal was to do 3-5 pull-ups today, but during rehab I performed 10 pull-ups about an hour ago. Very happy in that regard, and tomorrow I’m going to run a PE warmup to the rehab participants. Looking forward to better health!

Head-fier and friend @Quadfather had a portion of his brain removed - he seems to be flourishing splendidly, in my opinion.


pigmode said:


> Do you know if the 5610 will stay charged adequately, sitting on a shelf in a curtained room?



For all of my solar G’s (including my solar/atomic 5600-based The Hundreds Limited Edition), I just wear them around from time to time outside, and those watches are charged automatically.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## pigmode (Dec 20, 2017)

Well, I ordered a GW5000 1JF. Just had to have the whole enchilada. Not very pleased with my self-discipline at the moment. The only excuse is its a remake as I understand it, of a watch that had seen me through many great adventures.

There's a Damasko Dsub-1 currently listed for sale, for which I'm tempted to put in an offer. Its by my estimate 2mm wider at the bezel, than my current watch, the latter of which I feel is an optimal size. Isn't it true that you can't tell if its not a keeper, until you have and then let it go?


P.S. I like your drive, moedawg140.


----------



## Trihexagonal

pigmode said:


> Well, I ordered a GW5000 1JF. Just had to have the whole enchilada. Not very pleased with my self-discipline at the moment. The only excuse is its a remake as I understand it, of a watch that had seen me through many great adventures.



Sweet. Think of it as your Christmas present to yourself.


----------



## pigmode

Trihexagonal said:


> Sweet. Think of it as your Christmas present to yourself.


----------



## pigmode

They were taking forever to ship the GW5000, so I cancelled the order and went with this. Hate to repost pics but oh well, its Christmas. Would have been cool if the engraved sub were a close likeness of the German Type 212 sub.


----------



## moedawg140 (Jan 1, 2018)

For Christmas, my wife purchased me a Sankuanz x GShock GA-700 “Tundra” limited edition timepiece - inspired by arctic camouflage. Happy to have it, but even happier to be here above the ground to experience wearing it and other watches.



Here’s wishing you all a very Merry Christmas and prosperous New Year!


----------



## Trihexagonal (Jan 2, 2018)

This is a Russian Победа, or Pobeda (Victory), made in 1957 at the 1st Moscow Watch Factory and the inscription at the bottom of the dial reads:

1МЧЗ им Кирова
1st Moscow Watch Factory














The size of a mans watch has gotten considerably smaller over the years and this was the norm. You can tell a good mechanical watch by if the second hand starts to move as you first begin to wind it

The 1st Moscow Watch Factory has a rich history and anyone interested in it or the history of Russian watches should find Sekondtime's Watches of the USSR a good resource.

It goes on to tell about the other watches in my collection like the Vostok Amphibia dive watch and the Komandirskie which I plan on showing eventually.


----------



## pigmode

^ Now you have me looking at this! :O) Anyway I’m *trying* to keep this just below hobby status, but being the information junkie that I am it’s hard to resist! Any comments on buying from eBay?

https://www.ebay.com/itm/MAN-RUSSIA...031?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10#rpdCntId


----------



## Trihexagonal

pigmode said:


> ^ Now you have me looking at this! :O) Anyway I’m *trying* to keep this just below hobby status, but being the information junkie that I am it’s hard to resist! Any comments on buying from eBay?
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/MAN-RUSSIA...031?_trksid=p2349526.m4383.l4275.c10#rpdCntId



That's a newly made Vostok Amphibia, meaning it's real and they actively still make them. I could tell by the dial, but there is also the script at the bottom. All mine are from the Soviet Era or shortly after. 

The people at the Russian watch forum at watchuseek.com said they thought the new ones were more cheaply made than the old ones, I don't know personally. I do know that the ones I have that were made before the fall have a serial number on the back case where those made after 1993 do not.

Vostok makes a good watch and if you want a new one I'd look on their site to see what kind of selection they have. I've never owned one but have seen people happy with their purchase of one. Above all, don't get too rushed buying off ebay.

There is a whole cottage industry of people in the Ukraine, mostly, with large chests full of watch parts that they assemble into a working watch, but one that was never officially made. (I have friends in the Ukraine so that is not to say everyone there is a crook. This is ebay I'm talking.) It might have the wrong dial, crown, case, etc. and is considered a counterfeit.

I spent many a  long, albeit enjoyable, night searching ebay for what a real Russian watch looks like as opposed to a counterfeit and studying sites like the one I referenced. Luckily, I never got stung and the people at the watch forums confirmed it. You can get some nice buys if you're an educated shopper, or not so much. I happened to find a Poljot still in the box with matching certificate and serial number one night.

I bought almost all of mine through one Russian seller and we became friends over time and sales. He would sometime hold a watch for me till I got paid or take one off auction to sell me if I was really interested. His father is a watchmaker of over 30 years, too, and cleaned mine as a favor. If you're interested in an older watch I can put you in touch with him and give you my ebay name as reference. We talked about the fakes, too, so it's common knowledge in those circles. I trust him and he wouldn't sell junk.

The Russian forum at that watch site has a lot of knowledgeable people and if you have a question about the authenticity of a watch they will be able to help you. If you're interested just make a thread with the link and they'll take a look for you. You can see lots of pictures of watches there and learn a lot as well.


----------



## Trihexagonal (Jan 5, 2018)

It's going to take me a bit to find that guys store.I don't remember his ebay ID and don't think my purchase record go back that far. Here is a trusted long-time seller with a large selection of watches. This is one in his store like in the link you posted, but with a different dial and $12-15 or so higher. If it was me, I'd buy from him as he is known in the community.

Here are pix of two I already had pictures of, both are Vostok dive watches good to 200 meters. The top has 17 Jewels and is on a stingray band. The bottom is on an aftermarket and very comfortable link bracelet. Both have anti-magnetic shielding and that's the word top middle of the dial. Boctok = Vostok














After seeing your submarine watch I had to get mine out.  You can tell I've worn it a lot.

Now, there is a Vostok Amphibia and a Vostok Komandirskie. If you notice, the bottom watch has the Komandirskie designation under the red star but is an Amphibia. It's legit and I have a different one that is like it. They can have no special markings like the top, military themes, scenes of famous buildings like shrines or churches, commemorate something, etc.

Another resource: http://www.russianwatchguide.com/


----------



## pigmode

Thanks for the great primer, Trihexagonal. Is your Vostok Komandirskie pictured above USSR vintage?  Not being too concerned with wear as opposed to function, what would be a good price range for a vintage user?


----------



## Trihexagonal

Here is the store of my Russian friend, Alexey, of Soviet rarities, or his ebay ID of svtrrts.


The watches made during the rein of the Soviet Union all have the CCCP mark at the bottom. I bought my Sub watch off some kid in the US for about $20, but I was at the right place in the right time. The chain bracelet cost about the same. The Vostok watch bands are supposed to be uncomfortable at best. I do have some other Russian bands that aren't bad.

Here is one like my sub watch Alexy has for $67:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-so...068306?hash=item54513ae9d2:g:okQAAOSwGPxZ75HG

The original Vostok with the frogman on the dial is very collectable, at $150, but that's probably about right for as good of shape it's in:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Soviet-VOS...074897?hash=item544f24f4d1:g:fZYAAOSwP4ZZvS17

Here is a sweet Komandirskie that was only made available to Soviet officers in their PX for $85. It has a special inscription at the bottom only these watches have. I have one and the paint on the dial is known to lightly crack, but that's expected and considered like a patina. The dial on this one looks nicer than mine:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Soviet-VOS...923265?hash=item545405dd01:g:E~YAAOSwk1haMnEx

Dude, if I hadn't bought another Thinkpad a couple days ago I'd be buying watches right now.

I recommend doing business with this guy though., I think you'll be happy with his products and service. I'll PM you my ebay ID and you can say I recommended him to you as a great guy to do business with and always having good, authentic Russian watches. You may be able to bargain him down on the price. He will work with you.


----------



## pigmode (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks for the help Trihexagonal---I went for the submarine Amphibian. Asked for and received about an 11% discount. Couldn't resist the classic red star for a Soviet era watch, and the manual movement will probably fit my usage well. The other watch with frogman motif is definitely staying on my wishlist for future reference.


----------



## Trihexagonal

I'm sure you'll like it. You can get a nice chain bracelet for about $20.

Johny Depp has a Komandirskie Tankist he's been photoed wearing. 

I have one with the sub, a tank, a naval plane, famous Islamic Shrine, The Church of the Intercession of the Virgin Mary on the River Nurl. (Looks exactly like it ,too.), 130th Anniversary of a train station, motocross biker, an oil well, city, etc.


----------



## gelocks

On a Page and Cooper canvas.


----------



## gelocks

Hey Moe! Nice to see you on the boards again!


----------



## moedawg140

gelocks said:


> Hey Moe! Nice to see you on the boards again!


Thanks @gelocks, much appreciated and much love to you!


----------



## Trihexagonal (Jan 17, 2018)

Here's 1 of 1000 G-Shock 60th Anniversary Tetsuwan (Mighty) Atom, or Astro Boy, DW-5600 with Kanji:


























You can see a shot of the backlit image here. It's better than I could get of it.

The red lettering on the face is the same as on the box end and means 60th Anniversary.

I have a couple more Astro Boy mugs, a set of tea cups and porcelain rice bowl among other robot memorabilia.


----------



## moedawg140

Trihexagonal said:


> Here's 1 of 1000 G-Shock 60th Anniversary Tetsuwan (Mighty) Atom, or Astro Boy, DW-5600 with Kanji:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, that’s so legit! Very cool acquisition! My wife adores Astro Boy as she has a few of his oversized figures. Enjoy your G and have a Happy New Year!  (imagine a dark-skinned fistbump)


----------



## nazrin313

Some of my Daily Drivers....


----------



## shane55

nazrin313 said:


> Some of my Daily Drivers....



One of my favorite Omeeeega dials!!
Beautiful. Nice piece.


----------



## Podster

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks @gelocks, much appreciated and much love to you!



Ditto here Moe Daddy, so glad your back and hopefully 100% recovered

Still tryin' to wear this old thing out


----------



## moedawg140

Podster said:


> Ditto here Moe Daddy, so glad your back and hopefully 100% recovered
> 
> Still tryin' to wear this old thing out


Thanks for the kind words, it’s much appreciated! I’m still recovering, however I believe the progress made has been nothing short of a miracle. Just got done with a workout at rehab, and will be wrestling (light drilling) tomorrow. 

Happy and grateful for life.


----------



## Trihexagonal

moedawg140 said:


> Just got done with a workout at rehab, and will be wrestling (light drilling) tomorrow.



Minoru Suzuki fan, here. 

He's the real deal.


----------



## moedawg140 (Feb 1, 2018)

Trihexagonal said:


> Minoru Suzuki fan, here.
> 
> He's the real deal.


Very cool! I’m a fan of Sakuraba, Fedor, and if he wins tomorrow, then Ngannou (Stipe is amazing as well). (Edit - Stipe won way too easily... Ngannou has like _negative_ cardio, time to learn some wrestling/ground work!) Jordan Burroughs is pretty much the best pound for pound wrestler from the U.S., and it’s always nice to see him finding clever ways to win his matches.


----------



## Trihexagonal (Jan 20, 2018)

Minoru and Hirooki Goto had a hair match on New Japan Pro Wrestling last night. (Not to be confused with WWE Sports Entertainment.)

Minoru lost at the very last, but dominated and plam-struck Goto almost unconscious in seconds, and cut his own hair. It's on again in a couple weeks.

He has the mean bone.


----------



## lostinthesauce

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks for the kind words, it’s much appreciated! I’m still recovering, however I believe the progress made has been nothing short of a miracle. Just got done with a workout at rehab, and will be wrestling (light drilling) tomorrow.
> 
> Happy and grateful for life.



As others have stated: great to have you back.

Go easy on the other guy!


----------



## moedawg140

lostinthesauce said:


> As others have stated: great to have you back.
> 
> Go easy on the other guy!


Many thanks! So far I’m taking it easy, but one of my goals is that I would like to go back to Worlds as soon as possible (a year or two). We shall see!


----------



## moedawg140

Trihexagonal said:


> Minoru and Hirooki Goto had a hair match on New Japan Pro Wrestling last night. (Not to be confused with WWE Sports Entertainment.)
> 
> Minoru lost at the very last, but dominated and plam-struck Goto almost unconscious in seconds, and cut his own hair. It's on again in a couple weeks.
> 
> He has the mean bone.


Speaking of palm strikes, have you seen combat jiu jitsu? Whew! People have actually gotten knocked out due to palm strikes!


----------



## Saraguie (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm mesmerized when I look at the movement.  Must NOT watch on steering wheel.  5 days, running on time, moon wheel and date turn correctly.  So far so good.


----------



## Saraguie (Jan 20, 2018)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## moedawg140

Saraguie said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Very nice looking. Congrats!


----------



## Trihexagonal

moedawg140 said:


> Speaking of palm strikes, have you seen combat jiu jitsu? Whew! People have actually gotten knocked out due to palm strikes!



No, I haven't seen it. But I know what a palm strike can do.




I'm a purple belt (5th kyu) in Shotokan and both my Sensei were Ni-dan. When our school participated in demos I would demonstrate a speed break by breaking a 12x12x1" pine board hanging on a string. Try it. 

That was back in  the day as you can see, but I still hold rank, focus and can generate power. I envy you for still being into it.


----------



## moedawg140 (Jan 20, 2018)

The toughest tasks for board breaking was during my Taekwondo Black belt test, when I had to break a board with my fist, and breaking two boards at once. I’ve never tried to speed break with a piece of wood hanging on a string though!


----------



## Trihexagonal (Jan 22, 2018)

moedawg140 said:


> ’ve never tried to speed break with a piece of wood hanging on a string though!



My niece is a black belt in Taekwondo. 

The goal of Shotokan is _not_ to fight, unless pressed, and then to end it with one punch. It's a linear style, even our spinning back kick is linear.

We did a demo for United Way while they were having a festival downtown and the main street was blocked off. We were in the middle of the street and the audience was crowded around about 30 feet away.

One of my Sensei held the string the board was attached to with a tack and when I hit it with a reverse punch the top of the board stayed on the string. The bottom half flew right at the crowd and some woman grabbed her little boy, who looked to be about 5 years old, under his arms and snatched him up out of the way.

I don't think if it would have actually hit him but it came within a few feet of the crowd. I was focused through the board when I smacked it and could see her do it as the board was flying. It was kind of funny at the time.

I've never attempted 2 boards at once but saw my Sensei do 2 same demo and break the back board, but not the first.

Edit: moedawg140 check out this Shotokan guy breaking 1 board with nukite, or sword hand, using his fingertips only. There is an old one of the founder, Gichin Funakoshi, breaking what looks like 3.


My user name, and what I was tagged with back then is jitte, or 10 hands, which is also a kata where you imagine fighting someone with a staff. You can see it in his hand movements after the first kiai, and is where you take it from them.

Sorry for going so far off topic. I'll post more watches later. Maybe my Soviet Mickey Mouse watch.


----------



## Trihexagonal

Bet you didn't know Micky Mouse was a Communist sympathizer:



 


 

There is also a Pobeda Donald Duck watch. And a fake with the Duck flipping you the bird. They print their own labels for the dial, which is why it's important to know what watches were really issued and they look like so you don't get ripped off.


This is a Raketa (Rocket) TV watch. Called as such because of the shape of the dail.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Just back from service with RSC.  I also switched the dial from a pink Roman to this:


----------



## moedawg140

bigfatpaulie said:


> Just back from service with RSC.  I also switched the dial from a pink Roman to this:


My apologies: what does “RSC” stand for?

Here’s a list of what RSC (military) can possibly be:


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Rolex Service Center


----------



## moedawg140

bigfatpaulie said:


> Rolex Service Center


LOL, oh man, I was all sorts of wrong on that one!


----------



## gelocks

Recent acquisition ...


----------



## Tinnitus Man

I've not seen many Chopards here, so here's the Monaco Historique "Time Attack".

I'm somewhat addicted to this one.


----------



## joseph69

bigfatpaulie said:


> Just back from service with RSC.  I also switched the dial from a pink Roman to this:


That's called a Tuxedo dial. Very nice!
This past summer, unfortunately, my uncle passed (84yrs) and left me his 16233 TT Rolex DJ. That was it for me! One month later I purchased the 1162234 DJ. And a week ago I purchased the 16220. This is worse than Head-Fi!!!


 
16233 

116234 

 16220


----------



## some1x

Love the black dial.. discrete and elegant


----------



## Tinnitus Man

Slightly more "old school" from me...


----------



## joseph69

some1x said:


> Love the black dial.. discrete and elegant


Thank you.
Out of the 3 I prefer the all Stainless Steel finish w/Black Dial w/stick Markers and the Engine Turned Bezel the best. I feel it's the most sporty and masculine looking.



Tinnitus Man said:


> Slightly more "old school" from me...


I actually prefer the old school Rolex watches.
My 16233 is a '95 and the 116234 is an '05 and the 16220 is an '03. I currently have my eye on this '18 Cosmograph Daytona, but trying real hard to lose interest in it...real hard!


----------



## Tinnitus Man

Daytonas are always classy.  I'd love one, would never be able to afford one.


----------



## joseph69

Tinnitus Man said:


> Daytonas are always classy.  I'd love one, would never be able to afford one.


Funny thing is, I've found NOS Daytona's (they don't give the serial# to identify their years) that cost more then a brand new SS Daytona. Of course the NOS have yellow or white 18k gold (or Two-Tone) but SS is just fine with me.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

A new Daytona is less expensive than a used one - when you compare the prices of a new one at MSRP and the same reference on the used market.  At least in all steel.


----------



## joseph69

Yes. 
A NOS or pre-owned Daytona is more expensive even in SS. It doesn't make any sense too me? Why do you think?


----------



## Saraguie

bigfatpaulie said:


> A new Daytona is less expensive than a used one - when you compare the prices of a new one at MSRP and the same reference on the used market.  At least in all steel.



MSRP yes. However street value for 2016 and newer ones are selling for 150% above.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

joseph69 said:


> Yes.
> A NOS or pre-owned Daytona is more expensive even in SS. It doesn't make any sense too me? Why do you think?



Sure - Supply and demand.  A 5711, for example, is the same, but worse. 

For get NOS, that's not really a thing here.  If you can find a new, from an AD, SS Daytona today and wear is for 6 months, you will sell it for 6-8k more than what you paid for it.




Saraguie said:


> MSRP yes. However street value for 2016 and newer ones are selling for 150% above.




"New ones" are really from an AD, so they sell at MSRP, not more.  You are talking gray market.  Yes, the Daytona prices are on the rise.  But that's not new, it has been the case now since the 90's.


----------



## pigmode

Perhaps on second thought, I could have ordered a mono colored strap.


----------



## joseph69

bigfatpaulie said:


> If you can find a new, from an AD, SS Daytona today and wear is for 6 months, you will sell it for 6-8k more than what you paid for it.


Then I gotta start looking!


----------



## Tinnitus Man

An old favourite.





Anyone care to guess the vintage on this one?


----------



## ruhenheiM

Tinnitus Man said:


> An old favourite.
> 
> Anyone care to guess the vintage on this one?



'57?


----------



## Tinnitus Man

Not that old.  This is a moon-watch.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

joseph69 said:


> Then I gotta start looking!



Good luck.  Most aren't adding people to the wait list and when there were it was 2+ years.  As a regular customer (at least 2 watches a year) at my AD, I've been waiting nearly 2 years for one now with no end in sight.



Tinnitus Man said:


> An old favourite.
> 
> Anyone care to guess the vintage on this one?



It has a wide mark "T Swiss made T" so it really could be anywhere from the late 60's to early 90' but from the patina likely in the 70's/80's.  Without seeing the bracelet or SN or movement, hard to say.  Plus I'm not an Omega expert so I am spit balling.


----------



## Tinnitus Man

Covering your bases there, I see.

It's a '71.  So someone bought this in the year of the Apollo 14 and 15 missions.


----------



## joseph69

Tinnitus Man said:


> An old favourite.


That's a beauty! I like the Omega too.




bigfatpaulie said:


> Good luck.  Most aren't adding people to the wait list and when there were it was 2+ years.  As a regular customer (at least 2 watches a year) at my AD, I've been waiting nearly 2 years for one now with no end in sight.


You weren't kidding!. I also see '18 SS Daytonas going for $20K+ from Montre Swiss. I purchased my 16220 from Quint at Montre Swiss and wouldn't hesitate to buy from him again. My 16220 came in pristine condition with a 3yr warranty and keeps excellent time. I may look into buying a pre-owned Daytona from him.


----------



## joseph69

Went into my Rolex AD yesterday afternoon (big mistake!) and left with a new Submariner 114060.
Yup, this is definitely much worse than Head-Fi. If only I could get away from myself, I'd be much better off!


----------



## Tinnitus Man

That is very nice.  Watches are worse than Hi-Fi.  You can get away with one HiFi setup, but you can't really get away with only one watch.


----------



## Tinnitus Man

Dress down Friday for me....


----------



## joseph69

Tinnitus Man said:


> That is very nice.  Watches are worse than Hi-Fi.  You can get away with one HiFi setup, but you can't really get away with only one watch.


Thank you very much, and to you as well!


----------



## shane55

Tinnitus Man said:


> Dress down Friday for me....



Yeah... for now. Until my first meeting, then I'll have to change to something more appropriate.


----------



## Tinnitus Man

Nothing says "effective time management" better than a Mudmaster.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

joseph69 said:


> Went into my Rolex AD yesterday afternoon (big mistake!) and left with a new Submariner 114060.
> Yup, this is definitely much worse than Head-Fi. If only I could get away from myself, I'd be much better off!



Congrats on the Suby!  I love the ND.


----------



## Redcarmoose

@https://www.head-fi.org/members/joseph69.346624/
Classic!


----------



## moedawg140 (Feb 9, 2018)

shane55 said:


> Yeah... for now. Until my first meeting, then I'll have to change to something more appropriate.


Nice Mudmaster! If interested, there is a limited edition Mudmaster available:

*Al Balooshi x G-Shock Mudmaster Pack:*
http://www.g-street.com.au/2018/01/al-balooshi-x-g-shock-mudmaster-pack/
 (includes a presentation vlog/video)


----------



## shane55

moedawg140 said:


> Nice Mudmaster! If interested, there is a limited edition Mudmaster available:
> 
> *Al Balooshi x G-Shock Mudmaster Pack:*
> http://www.g-street.com.au/2018/01/al-balooshi-x-g-shock-mudmaster-pack/
> (includes a presentation vlog/video)



Hahaha...
Thanks Dawg, but one is more than enough. 
Cheers


----------



## joseph69

shane55 said:


> Yeah... for now. Until my first meeting, then I'll have to change to something more appropriate.


That is a really nice looking and well built watch!



bigfatpaulie said:


> Congrats on the Suby!  I love the ND.


Thank you.
I also prefer the ND over the D. It's a more classic look, and besides, all of my DJ's have the date so I wanted something different. I'll tell you, I _thought_ my favorite Rolex was the Daytona, but after seeing it side by side with the Sea-Dweller I* REALLY *had to hold back on buying the Sea-Dweller. I almost just ran out of the store without making a purchase!



Redcarmoose said:


> @https://www.head-fi.org/members/joseph69.346624/
> Classic!


Thank you!


----------



## joseph69

@bigfatpaulie 
I had no problem finding a new Daytona  
 
My 6yr old Tissot PRS200. 
Still in mint condition, and I still enjoy wearing it very much!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

joseph69 said:


> That is a really nice looking and well built watch!
> 
> Thank you.
> I also prefer the ND over the D. It's a more classic look, and besides, all of my DJ's have the date so I wanted something different. I'll tell you, I _thought_ my favorite Rolex was the Daytona, but after seeing it side by side with the Sea-Dweller I* REALLY *had to hold back on buying the Sea-Dweller. I almost just ran out of the store without making a purchase!
> ...



Are you talking about the SD4K?  It's really nice and I feel in love with it from photos.  Once I saw it person, however, that's were it ended for me.  It's just too big (for me).  If I could pull it off, that would perhaps be a different story.


----------



## ruhenheiM

i still love mine

current daily driver

 

previous daily driver
 

dress watch


----------



## joseph69

bigfatpaulie said:


> Are you talking about the SD4K?  It's really nice and I feel in love with it from photos.  Once I saw it person, however, that's were it ended for me.  It's just too big (for me).  If I could pull it off, that would perhaps be a different story.


Yes, I am. It's only 3 or 4mm bigger (depending on which you get) than the Sub, so it's just slightly larger, but I really do like it.



ruhenheiM said:


> i still love mine
> 
> current daily driver
> 
> ...


Ahh, all very nice!
I also have my eye on an Omega Speedmaster Moonphase or the Moonwatch Professional.
The Omega is a really cool looking watch!


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> Ahh, all very nice!
> I also have my eye on an Omega Speedmaster Moonphase or the Moonwatch Professional.
> The Omega is a really cool looking watch!



thanks joseph! you too also have very nice collections
i also thinking to have some omega speedmaster for dress watch but i can't cheat on my eterna  
you should add some omega into your collections


----------



## Saraguie

I like traveling with this one. Nice and light.


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> "you should add some omega into your collections"


I do plan on it.



Saraguie said:


> I like traveling with this one. Nice and light.


Beautiful!


----------



## shane55

Thanks... but it’s no Sub, or Sea Dweller. 
And as for leaving stores without buying... I think we’re all familiar.


----------



## joseph69

shane55 said:


> Thanks... but it’s no Sub, or Sea Dweller.


Youre welcome.
Doesn't matter what watch it is, they're all cool. Like I mentioned, I still very much enjoy my Tissot!


----------



## Brimstone

shane55 said:


> Yeah... for now. Until my first meeting, then I'll have to change to something more appropriate.



Joining you with a Mudmaster today.


----------



## shane55

Switched to...
A little more conservative.


----------



## shane55 (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## shane55

Brimstone said:


> Joining you with a Mudmaster today.




NICE...!!!
Green band... !


----------



## joseph69 (Feb 9, 2018)

.Jeez, you F&$# up a multi quote 1 time and forget about fixing it.


----------



## pigmode (Feb 10, 2018)

It was around last month where I cancelled an order for a Casio GW5000-1JF. I recently ordered a GWM5610-1 instead. Pretty sure I'll be happier with its lighter weight.

This is a pic from 1991 taken off the westside of Molokai, where you can just about see the distinctive caseback and side buttons of a DW5600C.


----------



## aWildSalmon

Big watch fan here:

Citizen Red Arrows as my main watch
Tag Carrera as my fancy watch

Got my eyes set on a breitling..


----------



## joseph69

aWildSalmon said:


> Big watch fan here:
> 
> Citizen Red Arrows as my main watch
> Tag Carrera as my fancy watch
> ...


Both are very nice looking watches!


----------



## Tinnitus Man (Feb 12, 2018)

My second Chopard.  A Jacky Ickx Edition 3


----------



## shane55

Tinnitus Man said:


> My second Chopard.  A Jacky Ickx Edition 3



SWEET!!!!!


----------



## Trihexagonal (Feb 19, 2018)

Here's my G-Shock GW-3500B Aviator. Sorry I couldn't get better pix:










It comes with a resin band that I replaced with a G-Shock metal bracelet. It's supposed to withstand 12 G's force and has two pinholes inside that once a day line up so that an LED inside sights through them to make sure the hands are in alignment.


----------



## Tinnitus Man

Nice.  I'll have to dig out my old 80's G-Shock one day.


----------



## moedawg140

Trihexagonal said:


> Here's my G-Shock GW-3500B Aviator. Sorry I couldn't get better pix:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on your purchase! That G’s a looker.


----------



## Watagump

Back into luxury watches after many years of not being in them.


----------



## joseph69

Watagump said:


> Back into luxury watches after many years of not being in them.


Classy!


----------



## Watagump

joseph69 said:


> Classy!




Danke


----------



## Tinnitus Man

Retro Friday.


----------



## Tinnitus Man (Feb 23, 2018)

Watagump said:


> Back into luxury watches after many years of not being in them.



Stunning, love this.  I posted one Purist a while ago, but decided it would tempt me into far too much spending....


----------



## moedawg140

Tinnitus Man said:


> Retro Friday.


Snazzy looking G!


----------



## Tinnitus Man

Yeah, I wanted a G-Shock, but didn't want to wear something the size of a small rock on my wrist....


----------



## Watagump

Tinnitus Man said:


> Stunning, love this.  I posted one Purist a while ago, but decided it would tempt me into far too much spending....




Thank you.


----------



## moedawg140

Tinnitus Man said:


> Yeah, I wanted a G-Shock, but didn't want to wear something the size of a small rock on my wrist....


Nice - the 5600s and G’s of that model style strike a good balance of size and utility.


----------



## Tinnitus Man

Happy Weiss Day...


----------



## shane55

Tinnitus Man said:


> Happy Weiss Day...


Sweet.
Face shot, please.


----------



## Tinnitus Man

shane55 said:


> Sweet.
> Face shot, please.



Here you go...


----------



## shane55

Tinnitus Man said:


> Here you go...


Heart stopped there, for a second. 
Beautiful.


----------



## Tinnitus Man




----------



## raf1919

my oris, but trying to thin my collection down and get something really nice like a planet ocean or speedmaster.... or tag carrera chrono (not super nice) but just like how it looks.


----------



## moedawg140

raf1919 said:


> my oris, but trying to thin my collection down and get something really nice like a planet ocean or speedmaster.... or tag carrera chrono (not super nice) but just like how it looks.


That rose gold looks über snazzy!


----------



## raf1919

It's bad pic.. It's stainless steel


----------



## joseph69

raf1919 said:


> It's bad pic.. It's stainless steel


SS? Wow, it really does look gold.


----------



## moedawg140

raf1919 said:


> It's bad pic.. It's stainless steel


Definitely looks gold to me! It’s kinda like that debacle over the color of a lady’s dress a couple of years ago, haha:

https://www.wired.com/2015/02/science-one-agrees-color-dress/


----------



## moedawg140

joseph69 said:


> SS? Wow, it really does look gold.


I agree wholeheartedly!


----------



## joseph69

moedawg140 said:


> Definitely looks gold to me! It’s kinda like that debacle over the color of a lady’s dress a couple of years ago, haha:
> 
> https://www.wired.com/2015/02/science-one-agrees-color-dress/


That dress definitely doesn't look blue. If anything it looks like the photo was inverted.


----------



## moedawg140

joseph69 said:


> That dress definitely doesn't look blue. If anything it looks like the photo was inverted.


There’s zero chance of absolutely knowing what happened to that photo - for the record, the dress looks blue to me. Oh my...


----------



## raf1919

Haha. I'll take new pic. And dress is blue to me


----------



## moedawg140

raf1919 said:


> Haha. I'll take new pic. And dress is blue to me


No worries. And welcome to Head-Fi!


----------



## shane55

moedawg140 said:


> No worries. And welcome to Head-Fi!



Ugh... first, you don't have a SS watch. It's pink gold.
Second, that dress is black and blue.

Third... neither of those are true. 

And for reference... here is some actual pink gold.


----------



## raf1919

shane55 said:


> Ugh... first, you don't have a SS watch. It's pink gold.
> Second, that dress is black and blue.
> 
> Third... neither of those are true.
> ...



Very nice ... Been keeping my out for an omega


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> Ugh... first, you don't have a SS watch. It's pink gold.
> Second, that dress is black and blue.
> 
> Third... neither of those are true.
> ...




Nice Omega!


----------



## atarione

got a strapcode super oyster ii for my SKX also a pic of the Citizen JP2000-08E I got from my wife for xmas::


----------



## nealwm

I have quite a few timepieces of various values from 1890's American Watch Company pocket watch (became Hamilton) to a Chinese Flying Tourbillion but this one is pretty unique...it's a custom Rolex Orchid that has no sweep second hand (the smoothness of the hand being a telltale sign of a fake).  The band and body are made as one in 18K with all stones matching.  It was from a drug mob/drug seizure and I had it modified to fit (I have quite small little girl wrists and it actually does not look that strange paired with a Tux).  My favorite though is the Amer. Watch Co pocket watch because of how it keeps spot on time and looks immaculate being how old it is now.


----------



## ruhenheiM

shane55 said:


> Ugh... first, you don't have a SS watch. It's pink gold.
> Second, that dress is black and blue.
> 
> Third... neither of those are true.
> ...



the name is bond...


----------



## moedawg140

atarione said:


> got a strapcode super oyster ii for my SKX also a pic of the Citizen JP2000-08E I got from my wife for xmas::


Really liking the luminescence!


----------



## Brimstone

atarione said:


> got a strapcode super oyster ii for my SKX also a pic of the Citizen JP2000-08E I got from my wife for xmas::



That Citizen, or at least the 1992 iteration of it, was the watch that has had me obsessing over dive watches ever since.  It was a gateway drug for sure.


----------



## raf1919

atarione said:


> got a strapcode super oyster ii for my SKX also a pic of the Citizen JP2000-08E I got from my wife for xmas::



Very nice.. Seikos are my fav budget friendly watch.


----------



## shane55

More Stainless... 
Just had to wear it today, this week.

For Moedawg.


----------



## raf1919

shane55 said:


> More Stainless...
> Just had to wear it today, this week.
> 
> For Moedawg.



very nice..   jealous.


----------



## joseph69

nealwm said:


> I have quite a few timepieces of various values from 1890's American Watch Company pocket watch (became Hamilton) to a Chinese Flying Tourbillion but this one is pretty unique...it's a custom Rolex Orchid that has no sweep second hand (the smoothness of the hand being a telltale sign of a fake).  The band and body are made as one in 18K with all stones matching.  It was from a drug mob/drug seizure and I had it modified to fit (I have quite small little girl wrists and it actually does not look that strange paired with a Tux).  My favorite though is the Amer. Watch Co pocket watch because of how it keeps spot on time and looks immaculate being how old it is now.


BLING, BLING, BLING!!! 



shane55 said:


> More Stainless...
> Just had to wear it today, this week.
> 
> For Moedawg.


That's a gorgeous watch!


----------



## shane55

Thanks all... I love this watch. Wore it every day for about 3 solid years (other watches were very upset...). Still wear it often.

One very small change I'd make to it, if I were to re-design it. While they appear to be screw-down pushers, they are not. The 'lock rings' do not move. It retains its depth rating even when pushed under water, but that's not necessarily why I like screw-down pushers. I use them to lock against accidental activation. Otherwise a perfect machine. Keeps amazing time.


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> More Stainless...
> Just had to wear it today, this week.
> 
> For Moedawg.


My favorite Omega: you’ve even got the dress coat and dress shirt for additional pop!


----------



## atarione

some more of my watches.. I "may" have enough seiko dive watches now ..according to my wife  

srp637, SKXA35, Citizen D160, and SRP777


----------



## fhuang

atarione said:


> some more of my watches.. I "may" have enough seiko dive watches now ..according to my wife
> 
> srp637, SKXA35, Citizen D160, and SRP777




How do you like the tuna or baby tuna(is it what they call?)  Seems very nice


----------



## zeroselect (Mar 9, 2018)

fhuang said:


> How do you like the tuna or baby tuna(is it what they call?)  Seems very nice


----------



## moedawg140

Oh my


----------



## atarione

fhuang said:


> How do you like the tuna or baby tuna(is it what they call?)  Seems very nice



I quite like my SRP637 ... some call it baby tuna.. I think "shrouded monster" is closer to accurate .. anyways it is a very solid and heavy watch.. pretty good sized at 47mm which is ok because I have 8" wrists.  I wear this one quite a lot, it was a gift from my wife


----------



## iFi audio

shane55 said:


> More Stainless...
> Just had to wear it today, this week.
> 
> For Moedawg.



Whoa, that's a lovely piece!


----------



## joseph69

Just a heads-up.
Massdrop has the Seiko "Fifty Fathoms" SNZH Watch for $124.99


----------



## shane55

iFi audio said:


> Whoa, that's a lovely piece!



Why, thank you!!
I'm rather fond of it as well.


----------



## joseph69

I replaced my Subs black bezel insert with a blue insert.
I love the contrast between the two.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> I replaced my Subs black bezel insert with a blue insert.
> I love the contrast between the two.


i'm not sure what to say...but it's really hard not to keep look at that watch


----------



## moedawg140

joseph69 said:


> I replaced my Subs black bezel insert with a blue insert.
> I love the contrast between the two.


Snazzy insert!


----------



## fhuang

atarione said:


> I quite like my SRP637 ... some call it baby tuna.. I think "shrouded monster" is closer to accurate .. anyways it is a very solid and heavy watch.. pretty good sized at 47mm which is ok because I have 8" wrists.  I wear this one quite a lot, it was a gift from my wife




didn't know a brand(seiko) can have so many nicknames.  didn't know, or still don't truly know the difference between a tuna or a baby tuna.  hope i didn't offend you.  right now, i'm looking for my first seiko.  thinking of getting a blumo or a black turtle 2018


----------



## atarione

fhuang said:


> didn't know a brand(seiko) can have so many nicknames.  didn't know, or still don't truly know the difference between a tuna or a baby tuna.  hope i didn't offend you.  right now, i'm looking for my first seiko.  thinking of getting a blumo or a black turtle 2018



lol.. absolutely no worries mate... baby tuna , shrouded monster it is all fine.. the blumo is nice big but nice


----------



## iFi audio (Mar 19, 2018)

atarione said:


> lthe blumo is nice big but nice



Fully agreed!


----------



## iFi audio (Mar 19, 2018)

Double, Sorry!


----------



## shane55

And this week, I'll have this strapped on.


----------



## iFi audio (Mar 20, 2018)

What your thoughts on affordable Chinese tourbillons?

Like this one:

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/memorigin-military-tourbillon-mo-0707-watch-review/

Cheers!


----------



## Saraguie

iFi audio said:


> What your thoughts on affordable Chinese tourbillons?
> 
> Like this one:
> 
> ...



I really enjoy this one.  Keeps good time..........
 Mesmerizing.........


----------



## fhuang

atarione said:


> lol.. absolutely no worries mate... baby tuna , shrouded monster it is all fine.. the blumo is nice big but nice




i guess they call them sumo for a reason


----------



## iFi audio

Saraguie said:


> I really enjoy this one.  Keeps good time.......... Mesmerizing.........



Tourbillon, impressive. Oh! I like!


----------



## fhuang

shane55 said:


> And this week, I'll have this strapped on.




always want to try a sinn, especially a sinn t1.  matches one of the favorite headphones, beyerdynamic t1


----------



## shane55

fhuang said:


> always want to try a sinn, especially a sinn t1.  matches one of the favorite headphones, beyerdynamic t1



Yes, the T1 is a handsome, clean design. Always admired it.
This is my only Sinn. However, I do have an older Kobold that was basically a re-badged Sinn (even the winder has an S on it). I'll wear that next week and post an image.


----------



## shane55

Found an older image of the Kobold.
Nicely decorated VJ-7750 inside. I'll try to scare of some images of that too.


----------



## iFi audio

shane55 said:


> Found an older image of the Kobold.
> Nicely decorated VJ-7750 inside. I'll try to scare of some images of that too.



Mhm, this we like too, but that tourbillon above... aww


----------



## shane55

iFi audio said:


> Mhm, this we like too, but that tourbillon above... aww



Yeah... I understand. Tourbillon's certainly are compelling.

But here are a couple other shots of the Kobold.


----------



## iFi audio (Mar 22, 2018)

shane55 said:


> Yeah... I understand. Tourbillon's certainly are compelling.
> 
> But here are a couple other shots of the Kobold.



Love the Kobolds too! Looks impressive. 

One of our guys has a Tag, Rolex and Seiko. His daily driver is the  Citizen (Blue Angel) which has atomic clock calibration, time zones and it is amazing for $300. This piece is honestly as techy as our mDSD BL.

Check this out:

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/citizen-blue-angels-world-chronograph-a-t-review/


----------



## shane55

iFi audio said:


> Love the Kobolds too! Looks impressive.
> 
> One of our guys has a Tag, Rolex and Seiko. His daily driver is the  Citizen (Blue Angel) which has atomic clock calibration, time zones and it is amazing for $300. This piece is honestly as techy as our mDSD BL.
> 
> ...



Nice watch, nice review.
When I'm going full-tech, this is my go-to. Just about every function possible. Solar, Atomic clock, time zones, stopwatch, timer, temp, barometer... etc.
It's a freakin' beast.


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> Nice watch, nice review.
> When I'm going full-tech, this is my go-to. Just about every function possible. Solar, Atomic clock, time zones, stopwatch, timer, temp, barometer... etc.
> It's a freakin' beast.


I’d like to learn of a watch company that is all-around more tough and technical than the Casio G-Shock lineup.


----------



## shane55

moedawg140 said:


> I’d like to learn of a watch company that is all-around more tough and technical than the Casio G-Shock lineup.



Right... good luck with that.


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> Right... good luck with that.


----------



## iFi audio

moedawg140 said:


>



H I L A R I O U S!


----------



## moedawg140

iFi audio said:


> H I L A R I O U S!


Innit?


----------



## shane55

This week's selection.


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> This week's selection.


Gorgeous timepiece!


----------



## shane55

moedawg140 said:


> Gorgeous timepiece!



Sir, thank you, Sir... 
Love my Ohm-eegas.


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> Sir, thank you, Sir...
> Love my Ohm-eegas.


Anytime — looking forward to next week!


----------



## iFi audio

shane55 said:


> This week's selection.



Yup, Seamaster. Timeless piece.


----------



## shane55

iFi audio said:


> Yup, Seamaster. Timeless piece.



Yes Timeless... pun intended, I'm sure.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@shane55 

have you try coaxial seamaster ? i wonder if there's really big different


----------



## shane55

ruhenheiM said:


> @shane55
> 
> have you try coaxial seamaster ? i wonder if there's really big different



This is a Coaxial Seamaster, but obviously a very different model.
What kind of difference are you asking about... timekeeping?


----------



## ruhenheiM

shane55 said:


> This is a Coaxial Seamaster, but obviously a very different model.
> What kind of difference are you asking about... timekeeping?


damn!!! i didn't notice before it was coaxial. yeah in timekeeping, is it more accurate? or efficient perhaps


----------



## moedawg140

Are you attending this year’s CanJam SoCal, @shane55 ? If not, no worries.


----------



## shane55

moedawg140 said:


> Are you attending this year’s CanJam SoCal, @shane55 ? If not, no worries.



My friend... as much as I would LOVE to... it's not a possibility.


----------



## shane55

ruhenheiM said:


> damn!!! i didn't notice before it was coaxial. yeah in timekeeping, is it more accurate? or efficient perhaps



Efficiency would be difficult to measure, but accuracy is not.
Prior to a complete overhaul and repair a couple years ago, I worked on, and had gotten the Seamaster Chronometer (not chronograph) regulated to be very accurate (about one second every few days). After the overhaul, it is nowhere near as accurate (several seconds a day, slow).
The Coaxial is very accurate, out of the box. It is probably one second fast every three to 4 days.


----------



## upstateguy

Tinnitus Man said:


> Here you go...




Nice Watch, how's the lume?


----------



## moedawg140 (Apr 4, 2018)

shane55 said:


> My friend... as much as I would LOVE to... it's not a possibility.


It’s all good, my friend. Hopefully I can meet up with you at this year’s SF Meet.

Speaking of accuracy: just wondering, does Omega currently or in the near future offer a timepiece with Atomic timekeeping? I wasn’t able to find any Omegas with Atomic timekeeping on their website.


----------



## shane55

moedawg140 said:


> It’s all good, my friend. Hopefully I can meet up with you at this year’s SF Meet.
> 
> Speaking of accuracy: just wondering, does Omega currently or in the near future offer a timepiece with Atomic timekeeping? I wasn’t able to find any Omegas with Atomic timekeeping on their website.



Dawg... I’ve never seen or heard of anything like that. It would stun me to find out they did. Although... I can’t call my self an expert on all things Ohm-eega, just an appreciator.


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> Dawg... I’ve never seen or heard of anything like that. It would stun me to find out they did. Although... I can’t call my self an expert on all things Ohm-eega, just an appreciator.


For sure. Maybe in the future they will offer an Omega timepiece with Atomic timekeeping. In the meantime, we can enjoy and truly appreciate our most accurate-in-the-world G-Shocks!


----------



## Tinnitus Man

upstateguy said:


> Nice Watch, how's the lume?



Not bad.  The hands are Super LumiNova, but the dial is oddly not lumed at all.

Ablogtowatch has a review here, which prompted me to buy it.  The review has a lume photo at the end.  It's not really stated in the review, but it comes with both the canvas and leather straps.


----------



## upstateguy

Tinnitus Man said:


> Not bad.  The hands are Super LumiNova, but the dial is oddly not lumed at all.
> 
> Ablogtowatch has a review here, which prompted me to buy it.  The review has a lume photo at the end.  It's not really stated in the review, but it comes with both the canvas and leather straps.



Thanks for getting back to me... I read the review (and the comments), interesting piece...  I don't understand the unlumed dial through.  I have a similar watch which is also unlumed but if I had to do it again I'd prefer everything to be lumed....  go figure.


----------



## shane55

upstateguy said:


> Thanks for getting back to me... I read the review (and the comments), interesting piece...  I don't understand the unlumed dial through.  I have a similar watch which is also unlumed but if I had to do it again I'd prefer everything to be lumed....  go figure.



Handsome piece. Unitas mvt.?


----------



## moedawg140

If you’d like to go a bit extravagant, you can pick up this Rolex for the lowley price of:

$43,999.99!


----------



## joseph69

Crazy!!!


----------



## upstateguy

shane55 said:


> Handsome piece. Unitas mvt.?



Yep !  6497


----------



## moedawg140

joseph69 said:


> Crazy!!!


And to think, you can get it at an extravagant Costco!


----------



## joseph69

moedawg140 said:


> And to think, you can get it at an extravagant Costco!


I remember walking through Costco a few months back and seeing $8K watches! I couldn't believe it!


----------



## moedawg140

joseph69 said:


> I remember walking through Costco a few months back and seeing $8K watches! I couldn't believe it!


For sure! Hey, if you want a much more affordable timepiece from Costco, you’ll only need to spend $6,899.99 for a Breitling:


----------



## joseph69

moedawg140 said:


> For sure! Hey, if you want a much more affordable timepiece from Costco, you’ll only need to spend $6,899.99 for a Breitling:


That's the exact watch I was referring too. I just couldn't remember. I could be mistaken, but I think they also had a Cartier as well.


----------



## moedawg140

joseph69 said:


> That's the exact watch I was referring too. I just couldn't remember. I could be mistaken, but I think they also had a Cartier as well.


They more than likely did. Costco sells a bunch of brands, from the über affordable to the price of true extravagance (based on your inherent opinion(s) of “über affordable” and “true extravagance”).


----------



## shane55

upstateguy said:


> Yep !  6497



Beautiful. Nicely decorated.
Close-ups, of course, would always be welcome.


----------



## upstateguy

shane55 said:


> Beautiful. Nicely decorated.
> Close-ups, of course, would always be welcome.




*The difference between a 6498 and a 6497 for those interested*






*Guess ?



*


----------



## shane55

upstateguy said:


> *The difference between a 6498 and a 6497 for those interested*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Stunning, both, but I think I prefer the Traversetolo... for no specific reason.
And no... I can't possibly guess. Hahaha...


----------



## HAWKEYE7 (Apr 9, 2018)

Haven't gotten a new watch to post picts of until this past Christmas. I have always loved the Citizen Eco-Drive watches for their unique function and classic clean styling. My wife gave me this watch for Christmas last December and I love it. I had given her the ladies version of this Eco-Drive watch about 5 years ago so we match now. Ain't love grand!  I especially like the bracelet band design. It makes the watch feel like it is a part of my wrist instead of being a weight strapped to it.


----------



## upstateguy

shane55 said:


> Stunning, both, but I think I prefer the Traversetolo... for no specific reason.
> And no...* I can't possibly guess.* Hahaha...


 

Sure you can...  I'll give you a hint.  The 6498 has the second hand at 6 and the 6497 has the second hand at 9.


----------



## shane55

upstateguy said:


> Sure you can...  I'll give you a hint.  The 6498 has the second hand at 6 and the 6497 has the second hand at 9.



Well... I have a 50/50 chance of screwing this up. But based on what I can see... I'm going with the 6497.


----------



## shane55

So...
For this week, I've decided to put on an oooooold favorite.
This chunk of a watch was one of my first big, fun multifunction, analog, digital watches. Incredibly accurate (well, duh, it's quartz!), light (titanium) and handsome (to me).
Alarm, 12-hr chrono,
Just love this thing.
Put a new battery in it on Sunday and had a bitch of a time setting it with the pushers (covered by my sleeve)... they were sticking and not working very well... so until and unless I get it overhauled, this could be the last battery.

I've had it since... maybe 1995 or '96?


----------



## ruhenheiM

i always love how titanium looks and super light compare to stainless steel


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> So...
> For this week, I've decided to put on an oooooold favorite.
> This chunk of a watch was one of my first big, fun multifunction, analog, digital watches. Incredibly accurate (well, duh, it's quartz!), light (titanium) and handsome (to me).
> Alarm, 12-hr chrono,
> ...


Beast of a timepiece, sir. Killing the game!


----------



## shane55

ruhenheiM said:


> i always love how titanium looks and super light compare to stainless steel


Me too...!!!
It sort of has a pewter look, in a way. Stainless is nice but bright. Titanium is muted. My Sinn is titanium, as is my old Fortis. Really love the look and fee. And yes, light!


----------



## shane55

So, speaking of Fortis and Titanium... here is the Cosmonauts Chronograph, with the original Lemania movement.
A lot lighter than it looks... and one tough bugger.


----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


> So, speaking of Fortis and Titanium... here is the Cosmonauts Chronograph, with the original Lemania movement.
> A lot lighter than it looks... and one tough bugger.


Definitely looks like it weighs a ton!

You also said “Fortis”, immediately reminded me of Fortnite. Gracious me (I don’t play the game).


----------



## ruhenheiM

shane55 said:


> So, speaking of Fortis and Titanium... here is the Cosmonauts Chronograph, with the original Lemania movement.
> A lot lighter than it looks... and one tough bugger.


please stop... this porn is a bit too much, i can't i can't.....


----------



## shane55

ruhenheiM said:


> please stop... this porn is a bit too much, i can't i can't.....



OK... you're probably right. I'll stop.


----------



## ruhenheiM

shane55 said:


> OK... you're probably right. I'll stop.


what.... you still have more??


----------



## shane55

ruhenheiM said:


> what.... you still have more??



Yes... but I also have photos of my past watches. A few...


----------



## shane55

Like this beauty, which I rather regret selling.
I can't even remember why I did. Wonderful timepiece.


----------



## ruhenheiM

shane55 said:


> Yes... but I also have photos of my past watches. A few...


in that case. bring it then


----------



## shane55

For Monday...


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## moedawg140

SilverEars said:


>



I was just about to show the Rangeman! Beautiful timepiece it is.


----------



## moedawg140

A trip to my local watch shop:

       

Here is a limited Carbon G-Steel:

Lovely clear model:

The one, the only - newest Rangeman, yours for only $800 USD:

This is one of the largest G-Shock timepieces I’ve ever worn; my Orange King G-Shock is pretty big on my wrist, but is way lighter in overall weight compared to the absolutely GPS-feature-packed Rangeman, which weighs in at a hefty 142 grams, or around a _third of a pound_!


----------



## shane55

I want that Rangeman!!!!!


----------



## ruhenheiM

shane55 said:


> For Monday...



it looks really thick


----------



## shane55

ruhenheiM said:


> it looks really thick



Yup... it's pretty typical for the VJ7750. It's a thick movement.
But it's also titanium... so light as a feather.


----------



## atarione

new ebay purchase.. very pleased with this circa 93' example Citizen Diver's 200m chrono quartz 

1st orange watch..


----------



## shane55

atarione said:


> new ebay purchase.. very pleased with this circa 93' example Citizen Diver's 200m chrono quartz
> 
> 1st orange watch..



Brilliant...! I love these.
Used to own this one. A truly fun monster.


----------



## atarione

Another vintage Citizen Today... I quite love this Wind Surfing watch from 91' (per serial #)


----------



## joseph69

atarione said:


> Another vintage Citizen Today... I quite love this Wind Surfing watch from 91' (per serial #)


That's pretty cool looking, I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## upstateguy

shane55 said:


> Well... I have a 50/50 chance of screwing this up. But based on what I can see... I'm going with the 6497.



Absolutely right because the main spring is at 6....


----------



## moedawg140

Stopped by the Watch store again - here’s some pictures of Nixon’s Smartwatch “The Mission”:


----------



## Tinnitus Man

Speaking of Nixon....


----------



## shane55

So, for this week... I’m back to an ol’ favorite workhorse. 
Dress or play, great watch.


----------



## shane55




----------



## moedawg140

shane55 said:


>


Looking extra snazzy, sir!


----------



## JayceOoi

shane55 said:


>


Stylish...


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 28, 2018)

_

 Seiko Presage Martini Cocktail Automatic SSA34, plus a Turtle!

First new Seikos for me in 25 years!





 _


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 29, 2018)

Seiko makes some clean lookin watches.  They are the bang for buck watches like Casio.

I'm not much into smartwatches, but I like the Casio sensor watches.  

I want an outdoors activity watch with tons of sensor/features without being a smartwatch like the Casio.


----------



## shane55 (Apr 29, 2018)

SilverEars said:


> Seiko makes some clean lookin watches.  They are the bang for buck watches like Casio.
> 
> I'm not much into smartwatches, but I like the Casio sensor watches.
> 
> I want an outdoors activity watch with tons of sensor/features without being a smartwatch like the Casio.



I know you said not Casio... but this isn't exactly a 'smart watch'... just has a lot of features and sensors.

(Funny enough... the date says 4/29... today. But the photo was taken last year - on a Saturday, right after I bought it.)


----------



## SilverEars

Timex is good bang for the buck

I like these mechanical functions from the watches as well.


----------



## SilverEars (Apr 29, 2018)

To me, this Timex Expedition Sierra Chronograph looks like a military tactical watch with the band like that.  I think the band looks really cool, like Oakley tactical gloves.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Apr 30, 2018)

SilverEars said:


> Seiko makes some clean lookin watches.  They are the bang for buck watches like Casio.
> 
> I'm not much into smartwatches, but I like the Casio sensor watches.
> 
> I want an outdoors activity watch with tons of sensor/features without being a smartwatch like the Casio.



I would never buy a quartz watch.........so Casio watches hold no interest for me. After they replace the battery and lose the water tight ability, you may as well throw them away. I would never consider a Casio in the same ballpark. The last Seiko watch I purchased still works, purchased in 1994.


----------



## upstateguy

shane55 said:


>



Wow, Big !


----------



## shane55

upstateguy said:


> Wow, Big !



Um... yes, and thanks.
But it may also have to do with the (relatively) small wrist and iPhone close-up throwing things a bit out of scale..


----------



## SilverEars

I think the large dial looks pretty cool


----------



## shane55

Redcarmoose said:


> I would never buy a quartz watch.........so Casio watches hold no interest for me. After they replace the battery and lose the water tight ability, you may as well throw them away. I would never consider a Casio in the same ballpark. The last Seiko watch I purchased still works, purchased in 1994.




Well... for me, a time, place and purpose to all types. Beautiful, refined mechanical precision for some things... hardened multifunction quartz monsters for others.


----------



## The Fife Flyer

I know this photo makes it look scabby but it`s not. It`s immaculate


----------



## Redcarmoose

The Fife Flyer said:


> I know this photo makes it look scabby but it`s not. It`s immaculate


I would agree to that. It’s maybe the fact that it’s a square shape and the lens distortion takes away from that shape. It must look great in real life!


----------



## The Fife Flyer

Redcarmoose said:


> I would agree to that. It’s maybe the fact that it’s a square shape and the lens distortion takes away from that shape.* It must look great in real life!*


It does buddy. Thing is, I never wear it now.

I had it on ebay last week but not a sniff


----------



## bigfatpaulie

If it isn't Rolex or a 5711 these days no one cares 

The watch market is stupid at the moment.  Sit on it and enjoy.  Wait until things settle back down - the new GMT II is a clear sign that normality is coming back IMHO.  It will take time though.


----------



## Ross H

Latest acquisitions have all been quartz; no reason, just turned out that way:


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Great shot!  That Sinn is amazing!


----------



## Ross H

bigfatpaulie said:


> Great shot!  That Sinn is amazing!



Thanks!  I'm wearing the Sinn now, it's one watch that I never get tired of.


----------



## shane55

Ross H said:


> Latest acquisitions have all been quartz; no reason, just turned out that way:



Sweet.

Some of my favorite brands there. Yeah, and as bigfatpaulie said... love the Sinn.


----------



## mookil92

Orient Bambino with the rose gold accents as a daily, cant beat it


----------



## bigfatpaulie

I wearing this old thing today:



 

Explorer 1016.

Anyone else going vintage?


----------



## shane55

bigfatpaulie said:


> I wearing this old thing today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not today... but that's a nice, elegant piece you have there. Cheers


----------



## some1x

Swapped out the aging strap in my GS with a Hirsch strap. Also swapped deployant buckle with a GS tang buckle.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Great GS!!


----------



## some1x

Thanks! Was my first watch entering this hobby three years ago. Have been very happy with the watch. Great build quality. The  case finishing is the best I've seen under 5k. Only complaint is that the watch is a bit thick at 13mm. Nowadays, I also prefer not having a date window on an otherwise 3-hand watch  (dont like setting the date).


----------



## Ross H

some1x said:


> Swapped out the aging strap in my GS with a Hirsch strap. Also swapped deployant buckle with a GS tang buckle.



Wow, that watch is gorgeous!  I am 100% a dive watch guy, all my watches are huge with big dive-type bezels, nothing like that Grand Seiko.  But that GS is so good-looking and just so classy it could change my mind about what I wear on my wrist.


----------



## Tinnitus Man

Vintage day today, because I'm officially vintage (50th birthday last week).


----------



## shane55

Grand Seiko... Very handsome. Nice piece.
Speedmaster... Sweet watch!

And this old thang... being worn this week. Remarkable timekeeper.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Love that watch!  I'm a real fan of the JLC Cal. 631 in there!


----------



## fhuang

shane55 said:


> Grand Seiko... Very handsome. Nice piece.
> Speedmaster... Sweet watch!
> 
> And this old thang... being worn this week. Remarkable timekeeper.




old thing?  how old are we talking about?  it looks incredible.  amazing watch.


----------



## fhuang

some1x said:


> Swapped out the aging strap in my GS with a Hirsch strap. Also swapped deployant buckle with a GS tang buckle.



an after market strap.  no wonder why it looks so good, with the watch


----------



## some1x

Thanks for all the kind words  The Hirsch strap is basically an upgraded and dressier version of the original
1. Larger, rectangular scales
2. Thinner, minimal bolstering
3. Glossy finish

I was not a fan of the GS deployant buckle because it added a lot of thickness. The nice thing is that it can be easily converted into a tang buckle.


----------



## fhuang

some1x, i went over to the hirsch straps website.  they made some good straps but you replacing the buckle with the grand seiko buckle add something to it.  i don't know maybe some original style?  grand seiko or seiko should take notes


----------



## fhuang (Jul 4, 2018)

and I'm with my turtle today


----------



## shane55

fhuang said:


> old thing?  how old are we talking about?  it looks incredible.  amazing watch.



Thanks! 
Yeah, I love this thing. Got it at the IWC shop in Zurich in 2001. So, while not 'vintage', it has a few years on it.

Cheers.


----------



## Tinnitus Man

You ever get those days when you forget to put your watch on before you leave for work...?  I do...


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Never.  Not once.  Ever.


----------



## shane55

bigfatpaulie said:


> Never.  Not once.  Ever.



Me neither. Sacrilege.


----------



## karloil (Jul 7, 2018)

Just started with this hobby last Feb and i'm now so keen into modding...nothing too expensive...just Seikos for me


----------



## karloil




----------



## shane55

karloil said:


>



Nice Seiko's


----------



## Tinnitus Man

My ProTrek just got a bigger brother... Just have to wait for it to charge up now...


----------



## moedawg140

Tinnitus Man said:


> My ProTrek just got a bigger brother... Just have to wait for it to charge up now...


Looks good!


----------



## shane55

Tinnitus Man said:


> My ProTrek just got a bigger brother... Just have to wait for it to charge up now...



Sweet...


----------



## marku1350

Currently wearing my skx mod. The pic doesn't do the dial justice
SRPB11 dial, domed sapphire, on grey nato


----------



## Sonic Defender

My father has a Seiko, either late 60s or early 70s vintage, automatic of course. It had this wonderful faceted crystal and it looked stunning. Over the years it of course got some scratches and unbeknownst to me my father had the crystal replaced in the 90s and they couldn't get the same crystal (no surprise). What a shame, same happened when he replaced the band. I wish that I could have posted a picture when it was in it's stock condition, it was a beautiful, chunky masculine watch that I loved. He still wears it as it runs fine even now, but it just doesn't look the same. I am tempted to put money into it and see if Seiko can help me find images of the crystal from their archives and then find out about getting a custom cut crystal for it.


----------



## Tinnitus Man




----------



## moedawg140

Tinnitus Man said:


>


The MT-G looks good!


----------



## marku1350

Same watch as earlier, much brighter nato strap. I think it really makes the dial pop


----------



## Sonic Defender

Blurry shot, unsteady hand. This is my current watch. I like the chunky look for sure. Gucci styling tends to be quite nice.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

New strap for an old watch;


----------



## Saraguie

bigfatpaulie said:


> New strap for an old watch;


 Great watch


----------



## karloil

my modded BFK


----------



## shane55

karloil said:


> my modded BFK



Sweet!!


----------



## shane55

bigfatpaulie said:


> New strap for an old watch;




Always had a soft spot for Breguet, and that's a beauty.
Though for me... the Transatlantique is my near-ideal...


----------



## marku1350

Seiko Sumo Sbdc001 on MI6 nato for today


----------



## bigfatpaulie

shane55 said:


> Always had a soft spot for Breguet, and that's a beauty.
> Though for me... the Transatlantique is my near-ideal...



The Trans is wonderful!  For me, however, the Aeronavale preference with the lack of date (though I prefer the brushing on the 3820).  My biggest watch collecting regret is that that I passed up the opportunity on a 3800 for a mere $3000 CAD a few years back.  It had had a hard life and was heavily polished, particularly the case back of all places, but it was well, well worth the asking.


----------



## shane55

bigfatpaulie said:


> The Trans is wonderful!  For me, however, the Aeronavale preference with the lack of date (though I prefer the brushing on the 3820).  My biggest watch collecting regret is that that I passed up the opportunity on a 3800 for a mere $3000 CAD a few years back.  It had had a hard life and was heavily polished, particularly the case back of all places, but it was well, well worth the asking.



Ouch... Yes, I understand that regret.

And I appreciate the desire to not have that sweet dial disturbed by a date. My desire is more functional than aesthetic. 
If I were to ever actually buy one of these (and I’d be just fine with either!), I’d custom a glass back. It’s a crime to not be able to see the movement.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

I don't know if you are aware, but there was a version that came with an exhibition case back and blue dial; the ref 3807.  It's a rare bird, however, at only 1000 examples made.


----------



## shane55

bigfatpaulie said:


> I don't know if you are aware, but there was a version that came with an exhibition case back and blue dial; the ref 3807.  It's a rare bird, however, at only 1000 examples made.





Thump, thump, thump....
Stunning. Thank you, Sir. No, I was not aware.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

shane55 said:


> Thump, thump, thump....
> Stunning. Thank you, Sir. No, I was not aware.



Start saving your pennies


----------



## marku1350

Seiko cocktail time... older version with the 6r15 movement


----------



## shane55

What I've been wearing this week.
1954 bumper auto.


----------



## marku1350

Omega speedmaster professional broadarrow moonphase


----------



## shane55

marku1350 said:


> Omega speedmaster professional broadarrow moonphase



Sweet...!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

shane55 said:


> What I've been wearing this week.
> 1954 bumper auto.



Great watch!


----------



## marku1350

Agreed, that watch looks great! How long have you had it? Looks like it's in amazing condition


shane55 said:


> What I've been wearing this week.
> 1954 bumper auto.


----------



## shane55

marku1350 said:


> Agreed, that watch looks great! How long have you had it? Looks like it's in amazing condition



I wish I could say it was a handed-down heirloom... but it’s not. I bought it, rebuilt and restored, about 20 years ago. A favorite of mine. My boss has an heirloom that was his dads from the 60’s. A real fine hand wind. 
But this ‘bumper’ movement is pretty unusual.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

shane55 said:


> I wish I could say it was a handed-down heirloom... but it’s not. I bought it, rebuilt and restored, about 20 years ago. A favorite of mine. My boss has an heirloom that was his dads from the 60’s. A real fine hand wind.
> But this ‘bumper’ movement is pretty unusual.



Hand-me-downs are indeed the best.  This was my grandfathers:






And now it is mine.  A 1958 JLC Geophysic: Chronometer Reference E 168.


----------



## shane55

bigfatpaulie said:


> Hand-me-downs are indeed the best.  This was my grandfathers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice, indeed.


----------



## shane55

And for this week... an old Fortis Cosmonauts Chrono.
Missing the Super Luminova on the bezel at the 12... and it's got a couple other minor issues, but mostly still one tough SOB.


----------



## Tinnitus Man

A rare outing for my original Sistem 51.


----------



## fhuang (Aug 15, 2018)

Tinnitus Man said:


> A rare outing for my original Sistem 51.


 want one of those

Why can't they make something simple like the original one?  Like the black watch with the white dial


----------



## shane55

fhuang said:


> want one of those
> 
> Why can't they make something simple like the original one?  Like the black watch with the white dial



Well... if you want simple...


----------



## fhuang

shane55 said:


> And for this week... an old Fortis Cosmonauts Chrono.
> Missing the Super Luminova on the bezel at the 12... and it's got a couple other minor issues, but mostly still one tough SOB.



It's so good but it's kinda hard to get here in Hong Kong


----------



## fhuang

shane55 said:


> Well... if you want simple...



I know a lot of brands make simple but there's something special about the swatch.  Hope they can do a system 51


----------



## fhuang

My beater watch of late


----------



## shane55

fhuang said:


> It's so good but it's kinda hard to get here in Hong Kong



Well... I think I bought this nearly 30 years ago. The movement has been discontinued for almost that long (Lemania), and getting service is difficult... parts, near impossible.
You would never find it new.


----------



## atarione

It was my birthday over the weekend .. got this as a gift from my wife



 

bought myself a shark mesh bracelet and a lCBI insert for my SRP Turtle


----------



## Tinnitus Man

Yay for a fellow leftie!


----------



## marku1350

Love the save the ocean samurai! Seiko's are addicting.. lol, I have 6 and I want more


atarione said:


> It was my birthday over the weekend .. got this as a gift from my wife


----------



## Tinnitus Man

And I'm forming an addiction to Casios.  I have no idea why.


----------



## marku1350

Casios huh? Let's see!


----------



## Tinnitus Man

Today's MT-G for starters.  I'll see if I can post a group shot of the test tomorrow.


----------



## marku1350

Rocking my old faithful Luminox diver toaday. It's been with me for over 14 years now. The tritium is still bright, but not what it used to be


----------



## Tinnitus Man

This funky little thing just got delivered


----------



## joseph69

Tinnitus Man said:


> This funky little thing just got delivered


Cool watch!


----------



## Tinnitus Man (Aug 18, 2018)

My little wall of Casio.  And I have a new GravityMaster on it's way to me.




I guess you can tell which ones are GPS/Radio updated and which one I don't wear very often...


----------



## marku1350

Ah nice! U can definitely tell you've got the same issue I do with Seiko's. Lol.


----------



## JamesCanada (Aug 24, 2018)

Oh My!
Just noticed we had Watchaholics here!!!
My daily is this one, Oris Williams automatic, Full carbon fiber casing.


----------



## ruhenheiM

@shane55 
hi shane! your old omega with bumper movement, do they make bumping noise when you shake the watch?


----------



## shane55

ruhenheiM said:


> @shane55
> hi shane! your old omega with bumper movement, do they make bumping noise when you shake the watch?



Yes! But it’s a very quiet thud.
The feel is more fun than the sound.  

Cheers


----------



## ruhenheiM

shane55 said:


> Yes! But it’s a very quiet thud.
> The feel is more fun than the sound.
> 
> Cheers


thanks for the reply!
i see, like something moving around? i think my old omega use that bumper movement, i'm not sure but it's feel and sound different from my other watches. i should check it when i service it


----------



## shane55

ruhenheiM said:


> thanks for the reply!
> i see, like something moving around? i think my old omega use that bumper movement, i'm not sure but it's feel and sound different from my other watches. i should check it when i service it



The bumper rotor only travels about 300 degrees (?) and hits the rubber bumpers at the end of its travel. It's not a smooth round and round movement like a typical auto. You can certainly feel it bumping back and forth.


----------



## Tinnitus Man (Aug 30, 2018)

Yet another G-Shock.  A bluetooth Gravity Master this time.


----------



## mikey1964

My late dad gave me a Rolex more than three decades ago and I fell in love with the half-gold design of the Oyster Date he'd given me. Recently came across another watch which I knew I needed in my life, so I snagged it. It's a used Rolex Datejust which had been restored to near pristine condition. Cost me a pretty penny but I just like the simple watch face, much like the one my dad gave me.





A pic of it next to the watch that my old man gave me all those years ago...


----------



## joseph69 (Aug 31, 2018)

mikey1964 said:


> My late dad gave me a Rolex more than three decades ago and I fell in love with the half-gold design of the Oyster Date he'd given me. Recently came across another watch which I knew I needed in my life, so I snagged it. It's a used Rolex Datejust which had been restored to near pristine condition. Cost me a pretty penny but I just like the simple watch face, much like the one my dad gave me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both are beautiful.
I have almost the same two-tone DJ like yours on the left from my late uncle, but with a MOP dial.
I really love the engine turned bezel on your late fathers DJ w/stick markers. I have a DJ 16220 (below) with the engine eurned bezel and love it.
This is the photo of my watch by the seller prior to me purchasing it.


----------



## mikey1964

joseph69 said:


> Both are beautiful.
> I have almost the same two-tone DJ like yours on the left from my late uncle, but with a MOP dial.
> I really love the engine turned bezel on your late fathers DJ w/stick markers. I have a DJ 16220 (below) with the engine eurned bezel and love it.
> This is the photo of my watch by the seller prior to me purchasing it.


Nice, real nice! Good to see another who love Rolex. I know half-gold is a tad passe, single tone is in now, but I guess I'm attached to the half gold tone due to my dad's gift. When I look at it, I'm reminded of my old man. I did notice that the watch from my dad has a pretty audible ticking sound, whereas the 'new' one is more subtle.


----------



## joseph69

mikey1964 said:


> Nice, real nice! Good to see another who love Rolex. I know half-gold is a tad passe, single tone is in now, but I guess I'm attached to the half gold tone due to my dad's gift. When I look at it, I'm reminded of my old man. I did notice that the watch from my dad has a pretty audible ticking sound, whereas the 'new' one is more subtle.


The two-tone will always be a classic!


----------



## Saraguie (Sep 1, 2018)

:>)


----------



## mikey1964

I now have three automatic watches, and since I can only wear one at a time, I'd decided to get one of those watch winder box thingy. Below is a pic of it with the cover opened up.




And below here is a shot of it with the cover closed, my two Rolex are being constantly rotated on that round/circular platter.....thingy.


----------



## joseph69

mikey1964 said:


> I now have three automatic watches, and since I can only wear one at a time, I'd decided to get one of those watch winder box thingy. Below is a pic of it with the cover opened up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also purchased 2 Belocia ($60.00) watch winders with Japanese motors very similar to yours. 
I went light with the cost because once the motors go that's it, so for their price, it was well l worth it too me and I've had no issues with neither so far. Some of these winders (like anything else) can be mighty, mighty expensive.


----------



## mikey1964

joseph69 said:


> I also purchased 2 Belocia ($60.00) watch winders with Japanese motors very similar to yours.
> I went light with the cost because once the motors go that's it, so for their price, it was well l worth it too me and I've had no issues with neither so far. Some of these winders (like anything else) can be mighty, mighty expensive.


Oh yeah, seen those winder box that can do 4 or more watches that cost a bomb.....or, at least half to full price of a Casio MTG watch. And yes, I share the same philosophy as you, once the motor goes, ain't gonna bother with repairs, just buy another one since such winder boxes are pretty inexpensive.


----------



## upstateguy

JamesCanada said:


> Oh My!
> Just noticed we had Watchaholics here!!!
> My daily is this one, Oris Williams automatic, Full carbon fiber casing.



*WOW !  REALLY BIG ORIS !!*.....  Very nice looking watch !!!!  And good photography too.


----------



## upstateguy

mikey1964 said:


> My late dad gave me a Rolex more than three decades ago and I fell in love with the half-gold design of the Oyster Date he'd given me. Recently came across another watch which I knew I needed in my life, so I snagged it. It's a used Rolex Datejust which had been restored to near pristine condition. Cost me a pretty penny but I just like the simple watch face, much like the one my dad gave me.



Nice Datejust... I have an old one too....
Cheers...


----------



## mikey1964

upstateguy said:


> Nice Datejust... I have an old one too....
> Cheers...


Very, VERY nice! Don't you just love the simple face and design?  I'm gonna take real good care of mine, in fact, I'm gonna send the watch my dad had given me to the Rolex Service Center for some TLC.....it'd look absolutely stunning when I get it back. Only trouble is.....I suspect it's gonna cost me about 500-600USD for a full servicing.....


----------



## joseph69

mikey1964 said:


> I suspect it's gonna cost me about 500-600USD for a full servicing.....


That's actually about the prcouldice just to service it by RSC. Unfortunately, by the time they're done the cost will most likely double, and the turn around time could take months.  I dont know where you're located, but when I last checked, the RSC in NYC had a 3 month turn around time.


----------



## ruhenheiM

joseph69 said:


> That's actually about the prcouldice just to service it by RSC. Unfortunately, by the time they're done the cost will most likely double, and the turn around time could take months.  I dont know where you're located, but when I last checked, the RSC in NYC had a 3 month turn around time.



i could imagine that, my friend's rolex cost about $700 to service, need a new glass. and that's from third party service center in indonesia. official one in us, you could buy a fine seiko watch for sure


----------



## joseph69

ruhenheiM said:


> i could imagine that, my friend's rolex cost about $700 to service, need a new glass. and that's from third party service center in indonesia. official one in us, you could buy a fine seiko watch for sure


I should have mentioned that this was told to me by my Rolex AD so it's definitely true. Also, if there are ANY aftermarket parts in 'their watch' (even though it's yours) they remove & confiscate them and replace them with genuine Rolex parts at you cost without even asking!


----------



## Tinnitus Man (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm pretty sure they'll also remove any old/obselete parts and get rid of them, replacing them with whatever is current.

If you send a vintage watch into an RSC for servicing, it might not be so vintage when it comes back again.  I had a nice spider dial on my old 1520 and Rolex wanted to swap it for a current dial due to the "paint defect".  I didn't let them work on it and got a reputable servicing guy to perform a sympathetic service instead (and I got my old parts back).


----------



## ruhenheiM

yeah i heard about those watch parts stories from my uncle. luckily he own watch service shop, he also the technician so whenever my watches need services i just go to him, he has been taking care of my vintage omega and eterna for years


----------



## mikey1964 (Sep 4, 2018)

The thing about Rolex is, you have to take them to AD or the service center (there's one in the city center in my neck of the woods). That's the only way that I can be certain that the original parts in my watch aren't swapped out with fakes IF I were to go to any other unauthorized watch repair shops. I've heard some horror stories about this so I'd rather pay more and be assured that my original Rolex stays original, if you know what I mean. Oh yeah, I just found my old 'work' watch, a Casio Edifice, battery had died so I had it replaced.

The last time I had my watch serviced, the turnaround time was about 4 to 6 weeks, which isn't too bad.


----------



## ruhenheiM (Sep 4, 2018)

mikey1964 said:


> The thing about Rolex is, you have to take them to AD or the service center (there's one in the city center in my neck of the woods). That's the only way that I can be certain that the original parts in my watch aren't swapped out with fakes IF I were to go to any other unauthorized watch repair shops. I've heard some horror stories about this so I'd rather pay more and be assured that my original Rolex stays original, if you know what I mean. Oh yeah, I just found my old 'work' watch, a Casio Edifice, battery had died so I had it replaced.
> 
> The last time I had my watch serviced, the turnaround time was about 4 to 6 weeks, which isn't too bad.



yes. i don't know the normal procedures in other countries but in here, in some cases, some shops, you could actually see them perform the services. for me that's some sort of entertainment


----------



## joseph69

mikey1964 said:


> The thing about Rolex is, you have to take them to AD or the service center (there's one in the city center in my neck of the woods). That's the only way that I can be certain that the original parts in my watch aren't swapped out with fakes IF I were to go to any other unauthorized watch repair shops. I've heard some horror stories about this so I'd rather pay more and be assured that my original Rolex stays original, if you know what I mean. Oh yeah, I just found my old 'work' watch, a Casio Edifice, battery had died so I had it replaced.
> 
> The last time I had my watch serviced, the turnaround time was about 4 to 6 weeks, which isn't too bad.


I agree. I wouldn't send mine to anyone but the RSC. Also, from what I understand, the AD cannot do service or even polishing at all, they must send it to the RSC.


----------



## mikey1964 (Sep 4, 2018)

joseph69 said:


> I agree. I wouldn't send mine to anyone but the RSC. Also, from what I understand, the AD cannot do service or even polishing at all, they must send it to the RSC.


Yes, I meant that if I didn't wanna or don't have time to go to the city to have mine serviced, I can drop it off at an AD, they'll send it to the RSC on my behalf.....for a small fee I believe. But, I usually take mine to the RSC myself to save some cash.....every penny counts!

BTW, just had my Tag Heuer serviced and it cost a pretty penny as well.....about 300+ USD, but then, I was told a lot of work went into servicing that watch which had stopped running.


----------



## shane55

Anyone here aware of this?
Sign the petition... If you have any atomic clock controlled watches or clocks... or whatever... you need to read this and act.

https://swling.com/blog/2018/08/syn...final-tock-time-may-no-longer-be-synchronous/

Sign the petition, or this could go away.

Thanks


----------



## joseph69

Switched out the stainless bracelets on both my 16220 & PRS200 to nylon straps for a nice sporty look.
Also waiting for a rust colored bund strap to arrive for the Submariner for a change.


----------



## Tinnitus Man

They look nice, but I find that fabric straps invariably start fraying after a while.

I'd recommend looking at "Rubber B" (https://rubberb.com/en) as an alternative.  I had one for my old Sub and loved it


----------



## joseph69

Tinnitus Man said:


> They look nice, but I find that fabric straps invariably start fraying after a while.
> 
> I'd recommend looking at "Rubber B" (https://rubberb.com/en) as an alternative.  I had one for my old Sub and loved it


Thanks for the compliment and input.
Actually, the ends of the nylon are folded under and stitched very nicely. They'll probably last longer than I will!
The only problem is the inside of the gray colored strap getting dirty from sweat, but then again, it only costs $17.99 to replace.


----------



## joseph69

@Tinnitus Man 

Those are some really nice straps!
I just haven't found any that fit my 36mm Datejust as of yet...only my 40mm Sub.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

joseph69 said:


> Switched out the stainless bracelets on both my 16220 & PRS200 to nylon straps for a nice sporty look.
> Also waiting for a rust colored bund strap to arrive for the Submariner for a change.



Great watches and straps!!

That's actually a 116234 you've got there, not a 16220.   The 16220 was a previous generation Oystercase with thinner brushed lugs and a machine turned steel bezel.  The 116234 has the new DJ case with thicker, polished lugs and white gold bezel.

Having said, the 116234 was launched in 2004 which is right when when Rolex started engraving the rehaut, which your lacks.  This is either a very, very early 116234 or...  Out of interest, what is SN prefix letter?


----------



## joseph69

bigfatpaulie said:


> Great watches and straps!!
> 
> That's actually a 116234 you've got there, not a 16220.   The 16220 was a previous generation Oystercase with thinner brushed lugs and a machine turned steel bezel.  The 116234 has the new DJ case with thicker, polished lugs and white gold bezel.
> 
> Having said, the 116234 was launched in 2004 which is right when when Rolex started engraving the rehaut, which your lacks.  This is either a very, very early 116234 or...  Out of interest, what is SN prefix letter?


Thank you.
My mistake. You're 100% correct. I had my 16220 on my mind when posting this because I wasn't sure which model I wanted the black strap on, but then decided the rhodium dial would go better than my black dial 16220.
My 116234 is a 'D' serial# (Summer of '05) according to this site which is where I'm getting my information from. And yes, it lacks the Rehaut. 
I've seen slight variations from site to site regarding serial#'s and years as well. Below is the photo of my SS 16220 w/engine turned bezel stick markers which is an 'F' serial# (Fall of '03). I have one question. If Rolex started with the Rehaut in '04 why wouldn't my '05 116324 have it instead of having it between the lugs at the 6 o'clock position? Thanks.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

joseph69 said:


> Thank you.
> My mistake. You're 100% correct. I had my 16220 on my mind when posting this because I wasn't sure which model I wanted the black strap on, but then decided the rhodium dial would go better than my black dial 16220.
> My 116234 is a 'D' serial# (Summer of '05) according to this site which is where I'm getting my information from. And yes, it lacks the Rehaut.
> I've seen slight variations from site to site regarding serial#'s and years as well. Below is the photo of my SS 16220 w/engine turned bezel stick markers which is an 'F' serial# (Fall of '03). I have one question. If Rolex started with the Rehaut in '04 why wouldn't my '05 116324 have it instead of having it between the lugs at the 6 o'clock position? Thanks.



You link doesn't seem to work.

Why doesn't your have the engraving?  Because Rolex is funny.  The engraving started in 2004 on the Turn-o-graph and was slowly added to all their watches along the way.  A very early 116234 (I think the first SN's were D, not F) is right in that transitional time where the company was adding it to everything.  One theory I've read is that Rolex would produce the cases in one big lot and then later build the watch so the watch would end up with something like M or even V serial number without the engraved rehaut.  I think was more common with precious metal variants due to their (generally) slower turn over so inventory sits for longer.  My cousin, for example has 126201 that he bought a year after I purchased my M serial DJ (I don't know his SN) and it lacks the engraving.  Two tone being much less popular at the time, presumably, had a slower turn around so it took longer to get the engraving.  

But I'm spit balling here.

If you Google D serial 116234 you will see that the watch often lacked the engraving. 

How did you acquire the watch?


----------



## mikey1964

My last watch related purchase, this time it's an Omega Seamaster 300M Quartz (don't need another automatic watch) which I'd always wanted.....


----------



## joseph69

bigfatpaulie said:


> You link doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Why doesn't your have the engraving?  Because Rolex is funny.  The engraving started in 2004 on the Turn-o-graph and was slowly added to all their watches along the way.  A very early 116234 (I think the first SN's were D, not F) is right in that transitional time where the company was adding it to everything.  One theory I've read is that Rolex would produce the cases in one big lot and then later build the watch so the watch would end up with something like M or even V serial number without the engraved rehaut.  I think was more common with precious metal variants due to their (generally) slower turn over so inventory sits for longer.  My cousin, for example has 126201 that he bought a year after I purchased my M serial DJ (I don't know his SN) and it lacks the engraving.  Two tone being much less popular at the time, presumably, had a slower turn around so it took longer to get the engraving.
> 
> ...


Yes, I read late last night about the engraving starting with the Turn-o-graph, then slowly adding it to their other models. "A very early 116234 (I think the first SN's were D, not F)" Yes my 116234 is a 'D', my 16220 is an 'F'.
Rolex is a very secretive company and from the research I've done it's very hard to really know what goes on with them.

I acquired the watch from here.
I originally had seen the watch on a jewelry stores site in Branson MO, and when I got in touch with them they directed me to their eBay store.
Upon receiving the watch I immediately took it to my local AD and had it authenticated, so no issues there.

Here is where I've been getting my information on the serial#'s and dates, but as I mentioned, there are many site which do differ slightly.
Here is the link I've been getting my information from regarding the serial#'s and dates.


----------



## joseph69

@Tinnitus Man 
Just wanted to thank you again for recommending the Rubber B strap.
I couldn't help myself and just ordered one for my Sub.


----------



## Tinnitus Man

joseph69 said:


> @Tinnitus Man
> Just wanted to thank you again for recommending the Rubber B strap.
> I couldn't help myself and just ordered one for my Sub.



No problem.  I'm sure you'll really like it, as did I.

I forgot to mention that there's a review on aBlogtoWatch

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/review-rubberb-strap-rolex-submariner-gmt-master-ii/

This was the prompt that got me to order one when I felt that buying a vintage bracelet was too expensive and I wanted something different to the normal NATO strap.


----------



## joseph69

Swapped out the Oyster for the Rubber B last night.
Very, very comfortable and sporty...couldn't be happier!


----------



## Saraguie

joseph69 said:


> Swapped out the Oyster for the Rubber B last night.
> Very, very comfortable and sporty...couldn't be happier!



Looks great !


----------



## joseph69

Saraguie said:


> Looks great !


Thank you!


----------



## Tinnitus Man

joseph69 said:


> Swapped out the Oyster for the Rubber B last night.
> Very, very comfortable and sporty...couldn't be happier!



Superb, I'm glad that you like it.  It's almost as if it's the "correct" kind of strap for a Sub.  It's especially nice how well it fits with the GlideLock clasp as well.


----------



## DanBrown89

I'm always browsing this thread with envy, but just stumbled into ownership of a watch I feel is worthy of sharing!


----------



## joseph69

Tinnitus Man said:


> Superb, I'm glad that you like it.  It's almost as if it's the "correct" kind of strap for a Sub.  It's especially nice how well it fits with the GlideLock clasp as well.


Thank you!
Yes, it's almost as if the sub should be offered with this strap. I see Rolex offers this Cosmograph Daytona with their patented 'Oysterflex' bracelet. 



DanBrown89 said:


> I'm always browsing this thread with envy, but just stumbled into ownership of a watch I feel is worthy of sharing!


That's a beautiful watch.
I would very much like to own one some day.


----------



## mikey1964

My last watch purchase, I'd always wanted a Tag Heuer, an Omega and a Longines in my collection, today I managed to finally scratch that itch for a Longines.....a Hydro Conquest 41mm Auto.


----------



## Tinnitus Man

Very nice indeed.


----------



## SeaWo|f

After excepting an offer I couldn't refuse on my DSSD I was expecting to be down to my Panerai and g shock for some time while assessing exactly what I wanted next. 

But the wife continues to be a bad influence in my life. She saw me checking out pics of this and decided it has a nice look, not entirely pleased that my watch dealer ignored my standing order not to let her buy me anything. 

Either way, quite pleased with the piece and he always comes through on the pricing. Normally not a fan of two tone yellow gold but the way it's used here is quite understated.


----------



## Focux

Japanese and Swiss


----------



## Tinnitus Man

Someone else likes Rubber-B....


----------



## Whazzzup




----------



## Tinnitus Man

Whazzzup said:


>


<Shudder>

This is about as "smart" as I'm comfortable with for now.


----------



## SeaWo|f

Every watch collector or enthusiast who is active needs a gshock. I wear mine for all activities that would vibrate a mechanical movement apart(UTV, Dirtbike) or where the watch might get bashed into rocks(rafting, mountain biking).


----------



## Audio-Omega

Is Casio MTG B1000 worth the money ?


----------



## SeaWo|f

It's a watch with a nice feel to it, much nicer than a standard gshock and they have great features. Size on it is a challenge for me; this is a big determining factor if you are going to actually do the things these watches are interned to accompany for..

Look in the right places and the b1000 can be had for a very substantial discount.


----------



## Tinnitus Man

Audio-Omega said:


> Is Casio MTG B1000 worth the money ?



Yes, and no.  I have the MTG 1000S and the latest Bluetooth Gravitymaster, and the B1000 is a blend of the two.  I love all of my g-shocks, but whether the B1000 is good for you is another matter.

The Bluetooth movement is pretty cool in that you don't need to consult the manual to work out what combination of buttons to press to get something working.  However, the vast majority of the time, I don't need those other functions.  There's an irony that you can use your smartphone to configure those functions on your watch, but your smartphone can do all of those functions and more, and be more user-friendly doing them.

Having said that, the build quality of the higher g-shock models is fantastic, and the B model is slightly smaller.

I was looking at the B1000 some time ago, but the cost put me off.  Instead I bought the older 1000S that has a similar look, but a lot less expensive.  The Bluetooth module, while cool, isn't compelling.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Where are those right places ?

Yes, the older MTGs are nice too.


----------



## SeaWo|f

I shoot for national chain department stores during seasonal or holiday sales. 

The national Jewry store chains might be a good opportunity too, but I have never bought from one of them.

33% off my current one.

You can get lucky with ebay or Amazon.


----------



## mrhero




----------



## jksoon (Oct 30, 2018)

I guess I have a couple of watches. I'm almost afraid to show all of them. But here's some of them.


----------



## jksoon

This month's additions to my growing hoard, I mean collection.  Seiko Auto Diver, Seiko Quartz Diver, Gruen Auto (ETA 2824), Seiko Chrono Date w/ 7A38 movement. Shown next to my AKG K340 and Hifiman HE-4xx (also purchased this month). Been going for vintage watches recently.


----------



## SeaWo|f

^^looks like you are a big Seiko fan, are you hiding any Credors in the collection pic. 

Hard to see everything in detail with the HF pic quality.

I really like some of the new GS with the enamel dials too.


----------



## jksoon (Oct 31, 2018)

I got some other watches in hiding.

I've been considering for months purchasing a GS Snow Flake Spring Drive. I just wanted to wait to see what the reliability is. So far they are looking really good. For many years, I only bought Swiss watches, then I expended to Seiko and Citizen.  I've also been getting into some of the more recent micro-brands as well as Russian and Chinese watches. If my headphones addiction is bad, my watch addiction is worse.


----------



## jksoon

Not sure if we are allowed to post external links, so I'm playing it safe.

On youtube, there are some pretty awesome watches being reviewed by the user TickTocking (Steve Hallock). Just check out his uploads page.

His latest video contains several complicated Greubel Forsey watches. The De Bethune ones are also pretty cool. They are however in the 100's of thousands, but it's nice to see the kind of stuff that is out there. There's also a video "Vianney Halter talks about the Deep Space Tourbillon" on youtube. The amount of time and dedication it takes to make one of these is pretty insane.


----------



## SeaWo|f

I have two friends with GS sprig drive watches, both are worn lightly in rotation but no problems.

FWIW one insists that the GS bought out of japan(or singapore dealers via japan) are of a higher fit and finish than those that are sold in other markets. And he has a few.


----------



## jksoon

SeaWo|f said:


> I have two friends with GS sprig drive watches, both are worn lightly in rotation but no problems.
> 
> FWIW one insists that the GS bought out of japan(or singapore dealers via japan) are of a higher fit and finish than those that are sold in other markets. And he has a few.



I knew that the mid tier Japanese Domestic Market Seikos are supposed to have better fit and finish, but I did not know that it also holds true for the GS since it is their high end line. I do appreciate that info and I will look into buying a JDM one when it happens. Now I got to see what models are available in Japan that are not available in the US. Not sure how the warranty will be affected.


----------



## KcMsterpce

Some awesome watch collections in this thread.
I have 8 myself, but I decided that I should STOP collecting them "RIGHT NOW" (a few years ago), because I have enough expensive hobbies.
I love watches, though. I love the engineering and care taken to make them.


----------



## Tinnitus Man

KcMsterpce said:


> ... but I decided that I should STOP collecting them "RIGHT NOW" ...



I told myself that lie a few years ago as well.


----------



## SeaWo|f

8 is a reasonable number both to cover various watch categories and so the pieces are worn quite frequently.


----------



## jksoon

SeaWo|f said:


> 8 is a reasonable number both to cover various watch categories and so the pieces are worn quite frequently.



I agree with SeaWolf.  You don't really need more than 8 watches. I probably had about 10 watches 3 years ago, which was more than I needed, then I ended up visiting watch forums and my purchasing got out of control.  Luckily they don't take much storage space. I recently bought 4 watches, but also sold off 4 watches, but I still have way too many... I really need to thin the herd and sell more of them off.


----------



## SeaWo|f

Not counting the g shock I'm at 2 pieces right now. With 5 on my list. Going to grand Cayman in December. I'm also the only local person on my ADs list for a SS blue dial sky dweller. With some luck I'll have 2 more watches by the end of next year and three to go. 

I reserve the right to impulse buy though..


----------



## Saraguie

SeaWo|f said:


> Not counting the g shock I'm at 2 pieces right now. With 5 on my list. Going to grand Cayman in December. I'm also the only local person on my ADs list for a SS blue dial sky dweller. With some luck I'll have 2 more watches by the end of next year and three to go.
> 
> I reserve the right to impulse buy though..



I waited 14 months for my blue Skydweller and it is my go to watch now....it's worth the wait.  What are you hoping to find at Grand Cayman?


----------



## jksoon

SeaWo|f said:


> Not counting the g shock I'm at 2 pieces right now. With 5 on my list. Going to grand Cayman in December. I'm also the only local person on my ADs list for a SS blue dial sky dweller. With some luck I'll have 2 more watches by the end of next year and three to go.
> 
> I reserve the right to impulse buy though..



I did instantly spot a blue SS Sky Dweller on a wrist a couple days ago. I does look really nice and has good wrist presence. Great choice on a lovely watch.


----------



## SeaWo|f

Oh nothing that I really have any hope of running across, but it is GC so anything is possible. 

A Nautilus 5711 is on my list but even though I'm odd in that i prefer the white dial, they just don't exist. And I would like a Royal Oak 15400ST and again I prefer the white dial on that too. I plan to own both for a short time and keep the one I like more. I would consider a 15202 but I don't think they have done that in a white dial, so I would have to have a long think on that one if I see it. Which I wont since that is boutique only and the AP location is a dealer, unless that has changed in 18 months.

Even if I see the skydweller there I will pass. I want to deal with my local AD.

There are some other watches I will see out there that I would like to buy but I already got a new watch this year and the wife says one a year. I can swing a second with her if it is a rare high demand piece, otherwise I have to wait. 

Although I did trade my dssd for my 300m so maybe if I buy a second this year its not really a violation of the deal.


----------



## Saraguie

https://www.quora.com/If-you-could-...-the-rest-of-your-life-what-watch-would-it-be 

Interesting......


----------



## SeaWo|f

The hard part for me would be that I would want something quite robust and able to do dual duty in both sports and more dressy occasions. It also would have to be able to tolerate water. 

I think my current Omega Diver would be a great watch for that application.


----------



## Zojokkeli

I'm currently at four watches. I wear my Longines usually, while my G-Shock is reserved for vacations and dirty work. Seiko Chrono is worn by my girlfriend ever since her watch died, and I recently bought the new Polar Vantage M for sports.
I'm planning to keep my collection at around four watches. I'll try to get Speedmaster next year, and then Nomos, Grand Seiko and S.U.F. at a later time.


----------



## karloil

my stock look mod


----------



## JamieMcC

My Seiko 5 automatic finally died after being used daily for around 8 years    which I suppose is not to bad considering what I've put it through during this time whilst wearing it daily for work.

Going to start having a look for a replacement


----------



## karloil




----------



## eargasam

Question I’m looking for a good watch to start off in the lux brand. Looking for a good Swiss made watch that is a chronograph. My budget is around 1,500 usd. I was thinking of something like Oris but maybe there is something with a better pedigree I can get  that you guys know of. What do you guys think ? I will probably in the next few years I will step it up to the tudor black bay, omega, breguet or something like that.


----------



## karloil




----------



## JamieMcC (Nov 19, 2018)

Nice I am being very tempted by a Turtle I have seen in a Black Friday promotion.


----------



## SeaWo|f

eargasam said:


> Question I’m looking for a good watch to start off in the lux brand. Looking for a good Swiss made watch that is a chronograph. My budget is around 1,500 usd. I was thinking of something like Oris but maybe there is something with a better pedigree I can get  that you guys know of. What do you guys think ? I will probably in the next few years I will step it up to the tudor black bay, omega, breguet or something like that.



Oris has a strangle hold of that price segment. I think regardless of history you would have a hard time finding a swiss brand giving you better value at that price, even considering used watches. 

But if the other brands you mentioned are what you really want then you are spending a lot of money on stepping stone. One that you will take a significant percentage loss on if your plan is to sell it when you upgrade.

A luxury item like an expensive watch is something that you buy based on emotion. My advice would be to wait and buy the piece you really desire, when you have the means.


----------



## jksoon

eargasam said:


> Question I’m looking for a good watch to start off in the lux brand. Looking for a good Swiss made watch that is a chronograph. My budget is around 1,500 usd. I was thinking of something like Oris but maybe there is something with a better pedigree I can get  that you guys know of. What do you guys think ? I will probably in the next few years I will step it up to the tudor black bay, omega, breguet or something like that.



You can also look at Longines.  Check out their Heritage Collection.  Another brand to look at is Hamilton. I have a couple of their automatics and they are well made for the money.

They have 2 nice looking chronographs for about 1,750 and $2,600 (if you can push your budget).


----------



## Podster

karloil said:


>



Nice, been sporting my Orient "Darth Maul" Apex all week myself


----------



## Anthony Campbell

karloil said:


>


I love that bracelet. I need one for my modded SKX009.  Can I ask where you got it?


----------



## karloil

Podster said:


> Nice, been sporting my Orient "Darth Maul" Apex all week myself







Anthony Campbell said:


> I love that bracelet. I need one for my modded SKX009.  Can I ask where you got it?



Got it from a local seller


----------



## karloil




----------



## Pro-Jules (Dec 16, 2018)

I threw my apple watch 3 onto my bathroom tiles by accident last week and its face smashed

So here is my new one - I love the larger screen, its the smaller (new) size because I have skinny wrists.

I got the Rolex back in 1981 when I turned 21. its a manual wind model and again its a smaller size because of my skinny wrists, I selected a 'denim' blue face to go with my jeans.

I only wear it on special occasions now...


----------



## OG10

3 that I wear in heavy rotation.. I might reduce a couple soon.. after watching that Maria Kondo woman


----------



## Saraguie

OG10 said:


> i3 that I wear in heavy rotation.. I might reduce a couple soon.. after watching that Maria Kondo woman



Is the first called 'The Hulk'?


----------



## OG10

Saraguie said:


> Is the first called 'The Hulk'?



Indeed, my first love was the Kermit but they are extortionate these days!


----------



## bedlam inside

Pro-Jules said:


> I threw my apple watch 3 onto my bathroom tiles by accident last week and its face smashed
> 
> So here is my new one - I love the larger screen, its the smaller (new) size because I have skinny wrists.
> 
> ...


The one on the right for me easily!


----------



## elton7033

umm... watch fi? is time for me to show off some of my collection.


----------



## cathee

Those are wild! 

That Lange is about as good as I've seen a tourbillon incorporated into a dial.


----------



## Zojokkeli

elton7033 said:


> umm... watch fi? is time for me to show off some of my collection.



Wow! If you're going to post watch porn like that, you should also invest in a better camera to do them justice.

Pot calling the kettle black, here's a poor mobile pic of my new Speedy I got myself last week as a late 30th birthday gift:


----------



## elton7033

Zojokkeli said:


> Wow! If you're going to post watch porn like that, you should also invest in a better camera to do them justice.
> 
> Pot calling the kettle black, here's a poor mobile pic of my new Speedy I got myself last week as a late 30th birthday gift:



Ture, I never care much about camera, where I normally use my 2016 model SONY smartphone to take photo. talking about watch porn let me post a true grail watch, only if people know what it is.  btw sorry for my hairy hand


----------



## DanBrown89

elton7033 said:


> Ture, I never care much about camera, where I normally use my 2016 model SONY smartphone to take photo. talking about watch porn let me post a true grail watch, only if people know what it is.  btw sorry for my hairy hand



2499?! Is it yours? Christ.  And the Lange Tourbograph is one the most beautiful watches in existence, in my opinion. Basically, I'm jealous.

(the RM and JLC are okay as well I guess)


----------



## Hoka Hey

NATO strap from Walmart, 4.00.


----------



## elton7033

DanBrown89 said:


> 2499?! Is it yours? Christ.  And the Lange Tourbograph is one the most beautiful watches in existence, in my opinion. Basically, I'm jealous.
> 
> (the RM and JLC are okay as well I guess)


yes its a 2499 retailed by Tiffany


----------



## iFi audio

elton7033 said:


> umm... watch fi? is time for me to show off some of my collection.



If these are only 'some' of your collection, holy cow...


----------



## Scrum92

Aqua Terra 2504.30


----------



## elton7033

iFi audio said:


> If these are only 'some' of your collection, holy cow...


I have been a watch collector well before i am in to headphones....Most of them are second hand where is alot cheaper to buy than new.


----------



## nlowran

elton7033 said:


> Ture, I never care much about camera, where I normally use my 2016 model SONY smartphone to take photo. talking about watch porn let me post a true grail watch, only if people know what it is.  btw sorry for my hairy hand



What do you do for a living and how can I?


----------



## elton7033

nlowran said:


> What do you do for a living and how can I?



if you wish someday you will have it.

another photo :


----------



## Zojokkeli

nlowran said:


> What do you do for a living and how can I?



There are actually many viable choices: Re-adjust your career to become a Russian oligarch, oil sultan from Middle East, Columbian cocaine trader, Amazon/Microsoft/Apple founder, a master jewelry thief, etc. Just pick your poison. 

Kidding aside, that's one of the most awesome collections I've come across on internet. Just add an A.Lange Up/Down Datograph and AP Royal Oak and call it a day.


----------



## shane55

DanBrown89 said:


> 2499?! Is it yours? Christ.  And the Lange Tourbograph is one the most beautiful watches in existence, in my opinion. Basically, I'm jealous.
> 
> (the RM and JLC are okay as well I guess)



Yeah... I give up....

Stunning, and a couple of my absolute favorites.


----------



## elton7033

shane55 said:


> Yeah... I give up....
> 
> Stunning, and a couple of my absolute favorites.


My recent absolute favorite is the new JLC GyroWestminster but again that thing is too expansive for a non vintage piece.


----------



## Tinnitus Man

After seeing the glorious watches displayed here recently, I feel somewhat dirty...

But, a G-Shock MRG has been on my want list for a while.



 

And I'm still hankering for a newer model.


----------



## iFi audio

elton7033 said:


> if you wish someday you will have it.



Does this imply a... giveaway ?!?


----------



## moedawg140

I’ve had the Apple Watch Series 4 Nike+ 44mm LTE with black reflective band (currently wearing a Nike olive reflective band) for a couple of months now. My main reasons to purchase the watch were to stay more fit (I retired my Fitbit Ionic after it broke several times), to keep my heart in check with regular ECG tests, and to train for the upcoming LA Marathon (I ran my first half marathon at Surf City Huntington Beach a few weeks ago).


----------



## iFi audio

moedawg140 said:


> I’ve had the Apple Watch Series 4 Nike+ 44mm LTE with black reflective band (currently wearing a Nike olive reflective band) for a couple of months now. My main reasons to purchase the watch were to stay more fit (I retired my Fitbit Ionic after it broke several times), to keep my heart in check with regular ECG tests, and to train for the upcoming LA Marathon (I ran my first half marathon at Surf City Huntington Beach a few weeks ago).



Smart watches seemed to be the new tech fad but it seems these are here to stay, aren't they?


----------



## moedawg140

iFi audio said:


> Smart watches seemed to be the new tech fad but it seems these are here to stay, aren't they?


I waited so long to jump on the Apple Watch bandwagon, but once I saw just how far they were ahead from the rest of the world, I knew they would earn my business. 

From fad to fabulous!


----------



## elton7033

iFi audio said:


> Does this imply a... giveaway ?!?


I am sorry but I am looking forward to your giveaway haha, btw I like your product a lot.


----------



## elton7033

iFi audio said:


> Smart watches seemed to be the new tech fad but it seems these are here to stay, aren't they?


None watch collector can ignore the innovation of the smart watch and what it brings, its like the quartz crisis back in the 80s, in my personal opinion no watch collection can be completed without a quartz watch (it can be a Seiko or a g shock) and maybe in the future a smart watch as well lol


----------



## F208Frank (Feb 26, 2019)

I used to have a AP Royal Oak in Silver and after the experience of owning one, I decided to sell it and not ever wanting to own a watch again for the following reasons.

1. My phone is good enough for time.
2. Watch slowly became an accessory piece over time. (A nice one sure...)
3. I felt guilty wearing something so expensive when some others are struggling to eat. I feel like it's a slap in the face to others.
4. You sort of getting those feelings of other people comparing their watch to yours if they are within similiar realms of price points.
5. Maintaining/repair fees were dumb and did not want to fill pockets of the producer of the watches even more.
6. The whole artisan artist hand made small gear high class snobbery got old very fast. Got to admit it was cool at first, still is but the whole higher class snobbery **** that comes with it is sorta eye roll.
7. The novelty of wearing it quickly faded for me.
8. Becomes a **** measuring contest whether you want it to or not sometimes.
9. Scared to damage watch when wearing. 
10. Attract wrong attention and scared to get robbed.

^just my experiences, you may disagree, but these are genuine thoughts.

For those who say why don't you wear cheaper watch then? Just not my cup of tea period to wear watches.


----------



## elton7033

something very Japanese today, perfect when you ware R10 at office. sorry for my bad phone camera.


----------



## iFi audio

elton7033 said:


> I am sorry but I am looking forward to your giveaway haha, btw I like your product a lot.



Thanks. And yes, many people do look forward to our giveaways indeed...


----------



## Podster

Howdy my fellow watch enthusiast, I've not stopped in here in some time but was recently gifted this little diddy that I've named my Blu-Lova Don't know much about Bulova so I'll have to yield to Shane and Paulie as to weather I've a nice one or not I've really never been much for jewels or bling bling faces but this one is kind of stealth with just the 8 points on the solid blue face


----------



## Saraguie

Podster said:


> Howdy my fellow watch enthusiast, I've not stopped in here in some time but was recently gifted this little diddy that I've named my Blu-Lova Don't know much about Bulova so I'll have to yield to Shane and Paulie as to weather I've a nice one or not I've really never been much for jewels or bling bling faces but this one is kind of stealth with just the 8 points on the solid blue face



Looks nice.....someone thought mighty of you to gift it! Congrats.


----------



## Podster

Saraguie said:


> Looks nice.....someone thought mighty of you to gift it! Congrats.



I'm their son's Godfather and just sent him a 55" Samsung for his High School graduation present, knew he would need one for his dorm room next year I knew his mother was going to do this even though I told her not to get me anything but it's just the way she is! I will say that I am fortunate to have such good friends


----------



## iFi audio (Mar 11, 2019)

Podster said:


> Howdy my fellow watch enthusiast, I've not stopped in here in some time but was recently gifted this little diddy that I've named my Blu-Lova Don't know much about Bulova so I'll have to yield to Shane and Paulie as to weather I've a nice one or not I've really never been much for jewels or bling bling faces but this one is kind of stealth with just the 8 points on the solid blue face



Cool watch, valves in the background and what looks like a DAP on top of all this! You sir have everything it takes to be happy!


----------



## Podster

I do consider myself lucky, the valve amp is the Jolida FX10 which is my desktop amp and the DAP is a Shanling M2. 

Cheers


----------



## elton7033




----------



## bigfatpaulie

Jeepers creepers.


----------



## iFi audio

elton7033 said:


>


----------



## elton7033

iFi audio said:


>




 
I really need a better camera do I? Lol


----------



## shane55

elton7033 said:


> I really need a better camera do I? Lol



Brilliant.
And the movement... please.


----------



## elton7033

shane55 said:


> Brilliant.
> And the movement... please.




 
How do I show it to you when it don’t even have a display case back? It have a celestial back and guess what another watch...


----------



## doctorcilantro

Daily wear is now the Omega FOIS, highly underrated imo. Sold my old Speedy mashed the GS, as lovely as it was.


----------



## shane55

elton7033 said:


> How do I show it to you when it don’t even have a display case back? It have a celestial back and guess what another watch...


Ha!!

Brilliant.


----------



## iFi audio

elton7033 said:


> How do I show it to you when it don’t even have a display case back? It have a celestial back and guess what another watch...



It honestly doesn't get much better than this!


----------



## elton7033

iFi audio said:


> It honestly doesn't get much better than this!


many people we look at the skymoon tourbillion and tell me that the patek grandmasterchime is a better watch, and maybe thats true but to be honest I am more a Lange fan then Patek, Lange grandcomp one day may be haha


----------



## iFi audio

elton7033 said:


> many people we look at the skymoon tourbillion and tell me that the patek grandmasterchime is a better watch, and maybe thats true but to be honest I am more a Lange fan then Patek, Lange grandcomp one day may be haha



Among all things you listed there are no bad options, only those desired, a bit more desired and badly desired! In comparison to some watches, audio isn't too expensive


----------



## elton7033

iFi audio said:


> Among all things you listed there are no bad options, only those desired, a bit more desired and badly desired! In comparison to some watches, audio isn't too expensive


But the mix and match in audio makes it one of my most time consuming hobby, for watch what I need to do is to buy it wind it up and look at it or may be occasionally entertain my self with its complication which normally take less then 1 mins lol
In comparison my recent headphone amp purchase is driving me crazy...


----------



## iFi audio

elton7033 said:


> But the mix and match in audio makes it one of my most time consuming hobby



Which is good as long as it's not a chore but hobby all the way. It's very rewarding once you have something you assembled and it suits your taste.


----------



## elton7033

Another watch older then my father.


----------



## iamdacow (Apr 4, 2019)

Very nice! Heres mine


----------



## iFi audio

iamdacow said:


> Very nice! Heres mine



It'll do


----------



## elton7033

iamdacow said:


> Very nice! Heres mine



Very nice lange, I am a big lange fan. I really are one of those who think lange build quality is actually better than patek.


----------



## elton7033

ok, let me post some of my lange as well.


----------



## shane55

elton7033 said:


> Another watch older then my father.



Might I borrow this watch for a few years?


----------



## shane55

iamdacow said:


> Very nice! Heres mine



Lovely. Simply gorgeous.


----------



## iFi audio

elton7033 said:


> ok, let me post some of my lange as well.



Man, what a watch!


----------



## iamdacow

Deleted


----------



## iamdacow

elton7033 said:


> Very nice lange, I am a big lange fan. I really are one of those who think lange build quality is actually better than patek.


Have to agree with you on that. BTW the zeitwerk is you have is very nice  love it!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

elton7033 said:


> Very nice lange, I am a big lange fan. I really are one of those who think lange build quality is actually better than patek.



Hahaha!  There's a hot topic.  Yes, Lange is better through the entire line (PP lower end stuff borders on JLC quality) where Lange never wavers.

That said, at the very top, no one, and I mean no one, has the ability or talent on hand to build as many highly complicated calibers, much less to the standard that PP does.  Full stop.  The make 8 - count them - EIGHT different repeater calibers all in current production.  Lange doesn't produce one.  Never mind perpetuals, much less watches that they no long list (but I'm pretty sure they still make for certain customers) like the 3939 and 5959...  Patek, love 'em or hate 'em, is a tour de force.

At this stratospheric level though, it is almost semantics, however.  Lange is excellent.  Patek is excellent.


----------



## elton7033 (Apr 6, 2019)

The 3939(mikumiku)←Japanese joke if anyone get it,  is a nice watch which I can’t agree more than that.


----------



## iFi audio

elton7033 said:


> The 3939(mikumiku)←Japanese joke if anyone get it,  is a nice watch which I can’t agree more than that.



Hidden tourbillon or something?


----------



## SeaWo|f

Have to remember the open heart style of tourbillon is not the only way. Watch brands, well some more than others.. are conservative. It is not uncommon to see older tourbillons only visible if there is a display back.


----------



## Richsvt

I really love some of the older and more exotic stuff I've seen here. I am not as fortunate to own such wonderful pieces.
Thought I'd share what I have in my rotation, nothing fancy but I like them.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

iFi audio said:


> Hidden tourbillon or something?



Hahaha!  Yeah, something like that...

The 3939 is a minute repeater and tourbillion.  What's fortunate is that it doesn't have a garish hole in the dial screaming, "look at my innards!"  (I personally hate tourbillion, or any hole, in a dial)

The works are strictly reserved for the private enjoyment of the curator...  As they say.


----------



## iFi audio

SeaWo|f said:


> Have to remember the open heart style of tourbillon is not the only way.



Even though it's not conservative approach, we adore the open heart thing subjectively speaking!


----------



## Zojokkeli

elton7033 said:


> ok, let me post some of my lange as well.



Sweet! You should get some Voutilainen and F.P. Journe as well.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Zojokkeli said:


> Sweet! You should get some Voutilainen and F.P. Journe as well.



I agree with half that statement


----------



## elton7033

Zojokkeli said:


> Sweet! You should get some Voutilainen and F.P. Journe as well.


I never came across a Voutilainen in my whole collecting life I guess it’s super rare or just not popular in Asia at all, talking about independent watchmakers work I recently have a chance to play with the Philippe dugout simplicity but I just can’t justify that such a simple watch is asking a tourbillion price. I admire fpjourne but again fp Aoyama shop staff is quite rude which piss me off lol


----------



## elton7033

iFi audio said:


> Even though it's not conservative approach, we adore the open heart thing subjectively speaking!


Sometime we need to be under the radar and the 3939 does the perfect job for me being a office watch.


----------



## iFi audio

elton7033 said:


> Sometime we need to be under the radar and the 3939 does the perfect job for me being a office watch.



Makes a perfect sense now! Thanks!


----------



## demonstrative

elton7033 said:


> Another watch older then my father.



Gorgeous watch.

Anyone have recommendations for a watch winder?


----------



## iFi audio

And we were thinking, perhaps we even asked about this. But is there a point in going after Chinese tourbillons? Like Sea-Gull?


----------



## cathee

iFi audio said:


> And we were thinking, perhaps we even asked about this. But is there a point in going after Chinese tourbillons? Like Sea-Gull?



Oofie. This is a tough question. I'm Chinese, so Chinese watches have a *huge* added value because I appreciate what "the honest half" in my country can do if they put their minds/effort into it. If I'm honest? An equi-priced Fauxlex will probably have a more reliable/better functioning ETA-clone movement in it. I don't think there's a truly independently developed tourbillon from a Chinese brand yet (I stand correct if I'm wrong), so I don't know. It's definitely worth looking into though.


----------



## Saraguie

iFi audio said:


> And we were thinking, perhaps we even asked about this. But is there a point in going after Chinese tourbillons? Like Sea-Gull?



I really like mine.  Keeps good time.


----------



## iFi audio

cathee said:


> Oofie. This is a tough question. I'm Chinese, so Chinese watches have a *huge* added value because I appreciate what "the honest half" in my country can do if they put their minds/effort into it. If I'm honest? An equi-priced Fauxlex will probably have a more reliable/better functioning ETA-clone movement in it. I don't think there's a truly independently developed tourbillon from a Chinese brand yet (I stand correct if I'm wrong), so I don't know. It's definitely worth looking into though.



Thanks. I always thought that tourbillons are that forbidden fruit only for people with a lot of money to spend. But Sea-Gull keeps reappearing and gathering quite good feedback, hence the question.


----------



## elton7033

iFi audio said:


> Thanks. I always thought that tourbillons are that forbidden fruit only for people with a lot of money to spend. But Sea-Gull keeps reappearing and gathering quite good feedback, hence the question.


Don’t know about sea-gull but i have heard about a Chinese brand call memorigin which makes tourbillion for a affordable price.


----------



## iFi audio

elton7033 said:


> Don’t know about sea-gull but i have heard about a Chinese brand call memorigin which makes tourbillion for a affordable price.



Yes! And said to be a quality watch, sold for $3.5k or so.


----------



## Saraguie

I'm curious, I posted a pic of my Chinese Tourbillion about 5 posts ago in response to the question, (which I paid $525.00 for).  No acknowledgment whatsoever......what's the story ??


----------



## iFi audio

Saraguie said:


> I really like mine.  Keeps good time.



Yes you did! Looks like a tourbillon alright!


----------



## Saraguie

iFi audio said:


> Yes you did! Looks like a tourbillon alright!



I was wondering if I forgot to put my dedodorant on?


----------



## iFi audio

Saraguie said:


> I was wondering if I forgot to put my dedodorant on?



That tickled us 

All good, your post with that watch of yours simply skipped us somehow.


----------



## cathee

Saraguie said:


> I'm curious, I posted a pic of my Chinese Tourbillion about 5 posts ago in response to the question, (which I paid $525.00 for).  No acknowledgment whatsoever......what's the story ??



Lol sorry were you looking for a shiny sticker? "I like mine" didn't really contribute that much to the conversation and it moved pass that.


----------



## iFi audio

And that's my precious.


----------



## Saraguie (Apr 15, 2019)

cathee said:


> Lol sorry were you looking for a shiny sticker? "I like mine" didn't really contribute that much to the conversation and it moved pass that.



Mea-culpa....here is the seller on Ebay I bought it from, along with information about the watch.  https://www.ebay.com/itm/MINORVA-RG-Moonphase-date-1-Min-Real-Flying-Tourbillon-white/382657988081


----------



## elton7033 (Apr 16, 2019)

iFi audio said:


> Yes! And said to be a quality watch, sold for $3.5k or so.


I wish panerai does make a tourbillion which looks like that, they only have a hidden tourbillion model as far as I know... and I have search for Memorigin yesterday and their design is actually not bad.


----------



## jksoon (Apr 16, 2019)

demonstrative said:


> Gorgeous watch.
> 
> Anyone have recommendations for a watch winder?



I went through several inexpensive units that lasted 6 months to a year, then I went ahead and purchased a Swiss Made "Swiss Kubik". A bit pricey, but well made, quiet and you can program the rotation direction and number of daily rotations.  I ran this almost 24/7 for several years.  Here's some pics.


----------



## Tinnitus Man

Following the illustrious examples posted recnetly here, this feels cheap.  But nevertheless, it's the pinnacle of my Wall of Casio.

This really is a beautiful watch in the flesh, I'm really happy with it.


----------



## demonstrative

jksoon said:


> I went through several inexpensive units that lasted 6 months to a year, then I went ahead and purchased a Swiss Made "Swiss Kubik". A bit pricey, but well made, quiet and you can program the rotation direction and number of daily rotations.  I ran this almost 24/7 for several years.  Here's some pics.



Pricey indeed!


----------



## iFi audio

elton7033 said:


> I wish panerai does make a tourbillion which looks like that, they only have a hidden tourbillion model as far as I know... and I have search for Memorigin yesterday and their design is actually not bad.



Agreed, they have their own ideas, that piece you posted is one such example. But some are twisted, Star Wars alike Tourbillon is not our cup of tea, sorry!


----------



## joseph69

Tinnitus Man said:


> "This really is a beautiful watch in the flesh"


It's really beautiful in the photo!


----------



## shane55

Tinnitus Man said:


> Following the illustrious examples posted recnetly here, this feels cheap.  But nevertheless, it's the pinnacle of my Wall of Casio.
> 
> This really is a beautiful watch in the flesh, I'm really happy with it.



Actually, it's a very handsome watch. And... very functional...!


----------



## iFi audio

shane55 said:


> Actually, it's a very handsome watch. And... very functional...!



Yup.


----------



## jksoon (Apr 18, 2019)

I found this a couple years ago locally on CL. Complete impulse purchase. I got a pretty good deal on it. Android Virtuoso Tourbillon. One of the affordable tourbys. So far it's been good, just don't drop it.


----------



## jksoon

As of lately, I'm back to wearing my Hamilton GMT Auto as a daily.


----------



## iFi audio

jksoon said:


> I found this a couple years ago locally on CL. Complete impulse purchase. I got a pretty good deal on it. Android Virtuoso Tourbillon. One of the affordable tourbys. So far it's been good, just don't drop it.



Yup, 3k is affordable alright.


----------



## Tinnitus Man

shane55 said:


> Actually, it's a very handsome watch. And... very functional...!


Thanks.  It's going to be interesting to see how the DLC coating hold up, especially when I'm clattering the clasp onto the desk pretty much all of the time. A lot of the other high-end g-shock watches are pretty blingy, I like this one for being classy.


jksoon said:


> As of lately, I'm back to wearing my Hamilton GMT Auto as a daily.



Very nice.  I used to own an Air Race that I liked a lot.  This one reminds me of that.


----------



## iFi audio

jksoon said:


> As of lately, I'm back to wearing my Hamilton GMT Auto as a daily.



That's a very cool watch and within financial reach if one really wants it. Cool stuff.


----------



## Watagump

This was ordered today.


----------



## Saraguie

Watagump said:


> This was ordered today.



Love it WATA !!! Good deal?


----------



## Watagump

Saraguie said:


> Love it WATA !!! Good deal?




Tourneau has one listed for $5700, have seen some in the $4100 range, mine was $3200. Listed for $3400 I offered $3000, met in the middle. Might have been able to do better. No box or papers, but its from a business on Chrono24.


----------



## Saraguie

Watagump said:


> Tourneau has one listed for $5700, have seen some in the $4100 range, mine was $3200. Listed for $3400 I offered $3000, met in the middle. Might have been able to do better. No box or papers, but its from a business on Chrono24.



Well done.......hope it brigns much joy.


----------



## Watagump

Saraguie said:


> Well done.......hope it brigns much joy.




I still want a Panerai PAM00388, offers on those got rejected.


----------



## joseph69

2 new additions.
Purchased the 2019 DSSD this past February, which replaced my SubC, then ordered the OP39 in the beginning of April and picked it up a few weeks ago. @bigfatpaulie I'd recently seen that you're also member of TRF.


----------



## Saraguie

Watagump said:


> I still want a Panerai PAM00388, offers on those got rejected.



Is that a model without a crown guard?  For me that is a great aesthetic.


----------



## Watagump

Saraguie said:


> Is that a model without a crown guard?  For me that is a great aesthetic.




Yup, Luminor has the hideous guard. PAM00388, below.


----------



## Watagump

Current collection, then the Brietling once it gets here. Hamilton, Chopard, Ingersoll, from left to right.









Winder and my 2 Invicta divers in the storage.


----------



## Watagump

Next day delivery from FedEx means the watch will arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Saraguie

Watagump said:


> Next day delivery from FedEx means the watch will arrive tomorrow.



Share pix......try not to show too much hair


----------



## bigfatpaulie

joseph69 said:


> 2 new additions.
> Purchased the 2019 DSSD this past February, which replaced my SubC, then ordered the OP39 in the beginning of April and picked it up a few weeks ago. @bigfatpaulie I'd recently seen that you're also member of TRF.




Congrats!!  Great watches!

Yes, I'm on TRF and TZ and WUS and CWC and and and...  If there is talking watches, I'm probably there


----------



## SeaWo|f

Watagump said:


> Next day delivery from FedEx means the watch will arrive tomorrow.



I know that feeling..


----------



## Watagump

The nice thing about next day is no waiting until 4-7pm, it gets delivered by noon. So tomorrow I will go ahead and start doing some work on my truck in the morning, change the oil etc. I also ordered 2 quick release leather straps from Amazon, nothing pricey, one brown with white stitching and one black with white stitching, they are both a tang buckle over a deployment clasp.


----------



## joseph69

bigfatpaulie said:


> Congrats!!  Great watches!
> 
> Yes, I'm on TRF and TZ and WUS and CWC and and and...  If there is talking watches, I'm probably there


Thank you very much! Awesome that you're all over the place!


----------



## Watagump

Breitling, Panda Express and listening to my K10's, its a great morning.


----------



## Saraguie

Watagump said:


> Breitling, Panda Express and listening to my K10's, its a great morning.



Very nice looking watch.......congrats!


----------



## Watagump

Saraguie said:


> Very nice looking watch.......congrats!


----------



## Watagump

The 2 quick releases straps also arrived today, amazing since I ordered them last night on Amazon, free shipping and I don't have Prime. I have the brown on but it is so dark it looks close to the black in the pictures, its really soft and flexible for a $13.00 strap.


----------



## iFi audio

Out of curiosity, anyone watches 'Producer Michael' on YT? He spends crazy amounts of money on watches, shows them nicely and is entertaining to watch.


----------



## Watagump

iFi audio said:


> Out of curiosity, anyone watches 'Producer Michael' on YT? He spends crazy amounts of money on watches, shows them nicely and is entertaining to watch.




I have seen plenty, good attitude but still, bragging about things is kinda annoying. His choice in clothing and watches is questionable, his blue Rolls is sick though.


----------



## jksoon

iFi audio said:


> Out of curiosity, anyone watches 'Producer Michael' on YT? He spends crazy amounts of money on watches, shows them nicely and is entertaining to watch.


Entertaining for sure.

Though, I came across TickTocking on YT and he does some really nice hands on reviews on expensive watches like DeBethune, Gruebel Forsey, MB&F, Urwerk, as well as Patek, Lange, FP Journe. It's worth checking out some of his vids just for the eye candy alone.

I also find Talking Watches / Hodinkee on YT most entertaining as it's famous people that are also watch aficionados talk about their watch collections.


----------



## G0rt

On my wrist for a couple years, Citizen Eco Drive Satellite Wave, titanium body and band. 

Solar GPS, so all I ever set is daylight saving, no matter where I am, and no battery, ever. Tough, accurate, perfect.


----------



## iFi audio

Watagump said:


> I have seen plenty, good attitude but still, bragging about things is kinda annoying. His choice in clothing and watches is questionable, his blue Rolls is sick though.



Yes, his attitude is alright. He turns spending $$$ into something very casual, like it's insignnificant pocket money to him


----------



## iFi audio

jksoon said:


> Entertaining for sure.
> 
> Though, I came across TickTocking on YT and he does some really nice hands on reviews on expensive watches like DeBethune, Gruebel Forsey, MB&F, Urwerk, as well as Patek, Lange, FP Journe. It's worth checking out some of his vids just for the eye candy alone.
> 
> I also find Talking Watches / Hodinkee on YT most entertaining as it's famous people that are also watch aficionados talk about their watch collections.



There's also The Urban Gentry. He's cool.


----------



## SeaWo|f

Just be careful with what you take in from these youtubers.

Its funny the ones who are openly associated with resellers or brands I find to be the most honest and balanced in their opinions. 

These "independent" ones.. I often have issues with.


----------



## Watagump

My new Breitling has ended up needing some work. It looked good to the naked eye, but once I brought the loupe out and checked it at angles, it needed some TLC. The AR coating on the crystal had a lot of scratches that only showed up under magnification. Luckily being in the detailing industry I have everything I need to get it back to looking awesome. I have spent about an hour polishing by hand only, the watch is about 99% perfect now, but the AR coating is most likely gone.


----------



## iFi audio

SeaWo|f said:


> These "independent" ones.. I often have issues with.



Ha, true that.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Watchfinder & Co is excellent filled with good information and insight.  It's the only watch YouTube I enjoy, though, they have done some odd things - the whole "how to" series was either a sad attempt at making something for the sole sake of getting clicks or a really long look down their noses at their customers and audience.


----------



## Podster

Hey guys, have not been by in a while and I see I've missed some beauties in here as usual Stopped by my watch shop the other day to pick up my LeLocle I had serviced and darned if they did not make me a deal on my first Solar I'm such a sucker for a pretty face Looking back at this shot I should have been playing Green Day


----------



## iFi audio

bigfatpaulie said:


> something for the sole sake of getting clicks



It makes sense to grow their channel and tutorial vids usually help.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Keep in mind that the least expensive Watchfinder has ever reviewed is an Omega Seamaster (or there about): their audience know how to 'wind a watch' or 'set the time'.  Those video just look silly and have very low views.


----------



## iFi audio

bigfatpaulie said:


> Keep in mind that the least expensive Watchfinder has ever reviewed is an Omega Seamaster (or there about): their audience know how to 'wind a watch' or 'set the time'. Those video just look silly and have very low views.



That's a fair point, but we appreciate the effort. Even if a handful of people take something out of such content , that's a win. There are far worse ways to gain viewers.


----------



## elton7033 (May 29, 2019)

Ok then patek 2499-Fi look lol can anyone spot the differences except the belt?


----------



## elton7033

bigfatpaulie said:


> Watchfinder & Co is excellent filled with good information and insight.  It's the only watch YouTube I enjoy, though, they have done some odd things - the whole "how to" series was either a sad attempt at making something for the sole sake of getting clicks or a really long look down their noses at their customers and audience.


I like watchfinder a lot but they sometimes focus too much on main stream watch like Rolex I wish they do more patek vc lange or May be fp or mb&f, they have many video on grand Seiko but not Credor where Credor are similar price to GS but the true flagship line from Seiko.


----------



## iFi audio

elton7033 said:


> Ok then patek 2499-Fi look lol can anyone spot the differences except the belt?



Fabulous!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

elton7033 said:


> I like watchfinder a lot but they sometimes focus too much on main stream watch like Rolex I wish they do more patek vc lange or May be fp or mb&f, they have many video on grand Seiko but not Credor where Credor are similar price to GS but the true flagship line from Seiko.



Absolutely.  But iFi audio justified above that making vidoes for the sake of mass clicks was okay, they do what they do.   They have done some excellent Patek vs Lange videos (their chronos) and have done more Journe than care for already.  I agree with Credor, however Seiko has really kept a very tight leash on that brand: so few watches with even lower productions numbers.  I've tried to get both versions of Eichi to no avail simply because I'm not a Japanese resident.  Basically, I would imagine many of their other offerings are meant to stay on the island so even Watchfinder may not have access.  

MB&F, again, very rare birds with total annual production under 300, but certainly a possible brand.  It is nice to see Ferrier in a few of their videos but more indies would be very welcome for sure.


----------



## shane55 (May 29, 2019)

elton7033 said:


> Ok then patek 2499-Fi look lol *can anyone spot the differences* except the belt?



A few.
Tach, numerals, pushers, date hand, etc...
But, I'd gladly wear either one. Stunning. Congrats.


----------



## iFi audio

shane55 said:


> But, I'd gladly wear either one.



Same here, no questions asked.


----------



## The Socialist Nerd

I use a Samsung Galaxy Watch 42mm so I'm happy with it.


----------



## iFi audio

The Socialist Nerd said:


> I use a Samsung Galaxy Watch 42mm so I'm happy with it.



If you're into gadgets of the sort, then you have a good reason to be happy. Enjoy!


----------



## SeaWo|f (Jun 2, 2019)

Or if you need a cell connection while doing things where carrying a phone is problematic. While on call :: watersports + LTE smartwatch FTW,


----------



## Relaxasaurus

Anyone looking at the Father's Day deals on Jomashop? After years of owning Orient automatics I'm thinking of getting something of better quality, such as the Hamilton GMT someone posted a couple pages back looks great.

Any other recs for under $1k or so?


----------



## bfreedma

Relaxasaurus said:


> Anyone looking at the Father's Day deals on Jomashop? After years of owning Orient automatics I'm thinking of getting something of better quality, such as the Hamilton GMT someone posted a couple pages back looks great.
> 
> Any other recs for under $1k or so?



I've bought watches from Jomashop and they have been fine, but would be careful buying an expensive watch from them.  Just be aware that the manufacturer's warranty is invalidated and Jomashop applies their own warranty.  I haven't had to use their warranty service, so can't comment on how viable it is.


----------



## iFi audio

SeaWo|f said:


> While on call :: watersports + LTE smartwatch FTW,



Yes, I see logic in this


----------



## bigfatpaulie

My AD called and said he had something I may be interested in...


----------



## Relaxasaurus

bigfatpaulie said:


> My AD called and said he had something I may be interested in...


AD = Aspartame Daddy?

Gorgeous watch btw  Would love to own the same in blue


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Relaxasaurus said:


> AD = Aspartame Daddy?
> 
> Gorgeous watch btw  Would love to own the same in blue



AD = Authorized Dealer

For for a blue one, there isn't a blue steel Sub.  The blue dial is only on the two toned or full 18k.


----------



## iFi audio

bigfatpaulie said:


> AD = Authorized Dealer



They always have a reason to call, don't they  ?

Yours seems legit on sooo many levels though! Fabulous piece.


----------



## goatkidbaahcity

Any recommendations for high quality sailcloth straps? My current strap is nearly worn through.


----------



## iFi audio

goatkidbaahcity said:


> Any recommendations for high quality sailcloth straps? My current strap is nearly worn through.



Bradystraps.com?


----------



## joseph69

bigfatpaulie said:


> For for a blue one, there isn't a blue steel Sub.  The blue dial is only on the two toned or full 18k.



Beautiful green Sub.
Are you going foe it?
18kt WG Sub also comes with the blue dial.


----------



## elton7033

bigfatpaulie said:


> My AD called and said he had something I may be interested in...


I was never a big fan with sport watch but that’s a nice Rolex if that’s from a Rolex dealer that’s mean you get it for the msrp price ? If yes that’s a defiant excuse to buy one since it’s investment value. I personally prefer the day date to the Daytona however nearly everyone disagree with me


----------



## bigfatpaulie

elton7033 said:


> I was never a big fan with sport watch but that’s a nice Rolex if that’s from a Rolex dealer that’s mean you get it for the msrp price ? If yes that’s a defiant excuse to buy one since it’s investment value. I personally prefer the day date to the Daytona however nearly everyone disagree with me



Yes, I paid retail: the premium on these is nuts now.  

I like the steel Daytona C (white dial), I'm not a fan of the black dial or the previous versions personally.  The DD is nice in some iterations, but for the price I would sooner chose a different watch.


----------



## iFi audio

bigfatpaulie said:


> Yes, I paid retail: the premium on these is nuts now.



Out of curiosity, how much higher it is these days in comparison to what you had to pay?


----------



## bfreedma

iFi audio said:


> Out of curiosity, how much higher it is these days in comparison to what you had to pay?



Depends on how long you’re willing to wait.


----------



## Saraguie

Waited 9 months for my AD to get it. Worth every minute of waiting.


----------



## SeaWo|f

iFi audio said:


> Out of curiosity, how much higher it is these days in comparison to what you had to pay?



I just want  give my opinion on the market at the moment. Take it or leave it.

We have to understand that these things "watches" are not investments anyone who sees them as such is dumb. 

We have to understand that the market has amnesia, not just in watches but in almost industry because there are always new players moving in who never look at history. I have never made money moving into an inflated market.. shorting obviously being another thing entirely. 

In the last 25-30 years there have been brands trading where rolex and pateck are trading right now(well only particular lines ore models). It does not last, all markets regardless of industry eventually correct themselves. Just taking two of the hottest watches ATM into consideration and historically looking back, the rolex GMT and the nautilus. Each has historically traded at a bit below MSRP. In todays market paying the massive premium to get one today will never last. There is no value in these pieces at this price, their inherent value in how they are made and what they offer is out of balance. Eventually this will be called out , when it does those who are not collectors, those who do not love these things for what they are will start dumping inventory onto the market, crashing values. 

It has happened every single time.

I am not saying don't buy what you want if you can get it at a fair price, or if the premium is nothing to you. But if you must have it now understand what you are doing and if you are ok with that great, but don't cry and bail when the market shifts. 

I like rolex quite a bit, and I also would love to have a 15202 but I am buying other things atm. History says I will eventually be able to get the other brands that I covet at a fair price. 

I can live with money in the bank.. It doesn't hurt, and FOMO is nullified by getting things from brands who are undervalued.


----------



## bfreedma

Not sure where your inelegantly worded rant came from.

Who suggested that buying a watch at the top of it’s price curve was an investment?
And how is buying at MSRP and then immediately selling for 20% more (or higher) is not a good investment?  I don’t do that, but anyone who does is certainly in positive territory.

Investing in watches, like any other form of investment, takes market knowledge and carries some risk.


----------



## SeaWo|f (Jun 11, 2019)

bfreedma said:


> Not sure where your inelegantly worded rant came from.
> 
> Who suggested that buying a watch at the top of it’s price curve was an investment?
> And how is buying at MSRP and then immediately selling for 20% more (or higher) is not a good investment?  I don’t do that, but anyone who does is certainly in positive territory.
> ...



It comes from the back drop where the the previous questions come from.

Buying something at MSRP and flipping it the same day != smart investing. It is printing money, the vast majority of people cant do this because of what it takes at an AD to get the opportunity to buy at MSRP.

And that whole attitude is what is ruing the market for true collectors and enthusiasts.

Edit :: I may be slightly annoyed because I want my damn TT skydweller but I am not willing to lie about my intentions to my AD.


----------



## bfreedma (Jun 11, 2019)

SeaWo|f said:


> It comes from the back drop where the the previous questions come from.
> 
> Buying something at MSRP and flipping it the same day != smart investing. It is printing money, the vast majority of people cant do this because of what it takes at an AD to get the opportunity to buy at MSRP.
> 
> ...




Just for clarity, I’m not personally in favor of flipping an MSRP to the grey market.  But that doesn’t make it a bad investment, just one of questionable ethics.

I’m not necessarily disagreeing with your previous post, more have an issue with how you expressed it.

Rolex could solve this problem by simply increasing production.  Their creation of artificial shortages and associated price escalation is one of the reasons I won’t support that brand.


----------



## SeaWo|f

bfreedma said:


> Just for clarity, I’m not personally in favor of flipping an MSRP to the grey market.  But that doesn’t make it a bad investment.



I am not say it is a bad investment. I am say it is not an investment.

It is an opportunistic transaction, not an investment.


----------



## iFi audio

SeaWo|f said:


> And that whole attitude is what is ruing the market for true collectors and enthusiasts.



As a person only mildly interested in watches and not really in the know, out of sheer curiosity I simply asked about the difference in my previous post to learn something about the market, that's pretty much it.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

iFi audio said:


> Out of curiosity, how much higher it is these days in comparison to what you had to pay?



They sell for about double retail.


----------



## iFi audio

bigfatpaulie said:


> They sell for about double retail.



That's what I wanted to know, thanks!


----------



## Zhanming057

Here's something that's "slightly" different...

This is the Devon Tread 1E, an entirely made-in-California, belt driven "movement" running on a set of four micro-motors. It's noisy, gigantic, battery-powered, not even water resistant, and pretty much a glorified, not particularly accurate quartz watch. If you're looking for the physical embodiment of an American middle finger to the entire European watchmaking industry, look no further. 

Despite its looks, on my not very large (7 1/4'') wrists the watch is quite comfortable. In quiet mode the minute-by-minute ticking is tolerable, a bit comforting even after you get used to it. I've owned Devon's watches in the past, and if you live in the US their service is absolutely beyond reproach. You do need it, as the Tread 1 and 2 have strict maintenance schedules, but you do feel absolutely respected and valued as a customer while they're at it. 

It's definitely not for everyone (or even most people). I'm 6'2'' and broad-shouldered and I feel like I'm at the absolute minimum build to make a face of this size work at all. But I'm a sucker for exotic movements, and MB&F is very, very out of my price range...and I've been having a ton of fun daily driving this thing


----------



## Watagump (Jun 12, 2019)

When I bought my Datejust in 1994 used, I turned around and sold it for more in 2013.


----------



## Watagump

bigfatpaulie said:


> My AD called and said he had something I may be interested in...




The Hulk.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

SeaWo|f said:


> It comes from the back drop where the the previous questions come from.
> 
> Buying something at MSRP and flipping it the same day != smart investing. It is printing money, the vast majority of people cant do this because of what it takes at an AD to get the opportunity to buy at MSRP.
> 
> ...




Flippers are certainly an issue, but isn't the fault of the flipper.  I understand why they do it.  It is easy money.  I also understand the other side - someone who just has to a certain watch and is okay paying a premium, hence validating the flipper. 

These prices are the fault of one type of person (the flipper or flipee(?)) they are the result of a much larger shift.  Price, as the old fashion adage goes, is determined by supply and demand.  Rolex still makes the same number of watches today that they did 10 years ago so supply hasn't changed which only leaves demand.  Fine.  Why has demand sky-rocketed?  The reality is that China is a massive, fast growing economy, and that's great for the people of China.  It is no secret that living conditions for some people in China are atrocious and as more equity is built in China the standard of living will rise for the people there: that is super positive.  On the top side, there are more people with disposable income in China now than ever before.  And there are A LOT of people in China.  So that is, largely, where the new increased demand is coming from which is what is tilting the prices. 

So will the "bubble" pop?

Yes.  No.  Maybe.  And here's why.  Will China stop?  Sure, their economic growth will slow, start, take a step back, grow more and do all sorts of things as it develops, but long term, it will yield a net growth.  China will become a first world country and they aren't going backwards.  As a result, Rolex will likely increase production but it won't match the increasing demand, it will take years.  Now let's consider the world a decade from now and China has leveled off a bit and Rolex has increased production.  India is another emerging economy and they will start experiencing the same the increase in living standards, disposable income and a desire for the wealthier citizens for luxury watches.

The world, thankfully, is getting better and better everyday.

Does this ruin the market for "true collectors and enthusiasts"?

In my opinion, no.  The AD that sold me the Sub - arguably one of the most in-demand 'hot' watches on Earth - appreciated that I am an enthusiast and trusted that I am not a flipper.  I've only ever purchased one other watch from them: a steel Rolex 3 years ago and that's it.  How long did I wait for my Sub?  2 hours.  I built a relationship with a gentlemen that works there over the years by popping in and chatting.  He called me as he had a few other Rolex watches that came in and asked if I was interested in one of them.  I politely passed and said that I only was really interested in a green Sub.  Two hours later, he called me back.

The point of my story, I paid retail for a very in demand watch.  I'm not a high rolling VIP client.  Enthusiasts still have access to what they want.  And people are living better.


----------



## Tinnitus Man

Well, after well over a month, I'm still happy with my MRG. The DLC coating is fabulous - after a few weeks of desk duties, I'd expect clasps to show some scuffing but this is still in pristine condition.


 

I know it's not a Patek, but I'm perfectly ok with that.


----------



## shane55

Zhanming057 said:


> Here's something that's "slightly" different...
> 
> This is the Devon Tread 1E, an entirely made-in-California, belt driven "movement" running on a set of four micro-motors. It's noisy, gigantic, battery-powered, not even water resistant, and pretty much a glorified, not particularly accurate quartz watch. If you're looking for the physical embodiment of an American middle finger to the entire European watchmaking industry, look no further.
> 
> ...



Wow... I'm so glad you posted this.
I think I saw this watch on an Amazon series called Good Omens, and I wondered if it was a real watch... or not. I think it was that series... anyone else see this?
Thanks


----------



## Zhanming057

shane55 said:


> Wow... I'm so glad you posted this.
> I think I saw this watch on an Amazon series called Good Omens, and I wondered if it was a real watch... or not. I think it was that series... anyone else see this?
> Thanks



It's very real. Devonworks is based in Hesperia, CA. Tourneau might be a dealer for them or you can always call their number to order one. 

Also seen as the watch Tony Stark wears in Infinity wars in the central park scene (the black/yellow F version).


----------



## SeaWo|f

They have a cool look to them and a unique approach. It's great to see watches with alternative time displays that are very easy to read.


----------



## iFi audio

Zhanming057 said:


> Here's something that's "slightly" different...
> 
> This is the Devon Tread 1E, an entirely made-in-California, belt driven "movement" running on a set of four micro-motors. It's noisy, gigantic, battery-powered, not even water resistant, and pretty much a glorified, not particularly accurate quartz watch. If you're looking for the physical embodiment of an American middle finger to the entire European watchmaking industry, look no further.
> 
> ...



Rotary belts with digits really are something. Pricey, but not over the top expensive.


----------



## Saraguie

iFi audio said:


> Rotary belts with digits really are something. Pricey, but not over the top expensive.



 I think (99%) I saw this watch on the wrist on a lead character a new Amazon serires called Good Omens....


----------



## iFi audio

Saraguie said:


> I think (99%) I saw this watch on the wrist on a lead character a new Amazon serires called Good Omens....



Yup, David Tennant wears Tread 1 in this series.


----------



## JamieMcC (Jun 25, 2019)

Hey guys I don't have a watch at the moment and have been looking for an automatic something interesting yet inexpensive to take and enjoy on an overseas trip mainly as there will be no cell coverage where I am going so no point lugging a mobile phone around with me.

I was checking through a few of the options on my short list one of which is the SARB017 Alpinist (I will be doing a fair amount of hiking in Svalbard and then on to Iceland so seems interesting and appropriate watch) I noticed a listing on ebay at a attractive price on a little digging I found some discussion on fake Sarb017 from a few ebay sellers the give always appear to be the Seiko font on the dial not being quiet right and the S marker on the internal bezel but the most noticeable give away seems to be the sloppy placing of the  little lume pips within their white square markers around the dials. On genuine Seikos I have notice the pips are all very precisely positioned within their little white squares.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Refurbis...991277&hash=item48c7833525:g:w6MAAOSwjG1dBKed


----------



## Zojokkeli

JamieMcC said:


> Hey guys I don't have a watch at the moment and have been looking for an automatic something interesting yet inexpensive to take and enjoy on an overseas trip mainly as there will be cell coverage where I am going so no point lugging a mobile phone around with me.
> 
> I was checking through a few of the options on my short list one of which is the SARB017 Alpinist (I will be doing a fair amount of hiking in Svalbard and then on to Iceland so seems interesting and appropriate watch) I noticed a listing on ebay at a attractive price on a little digging I found some discussion on fake Sarb017 from a few ebay sellers the give always appear to be the Seiko font on the dial not being quiet right and the S marker on the internal bezel but the most noticeable give away seems to be the sloppy placing of the  little lume pips within their white square markers around the dials. On genuine Seikos I have notice the pips are all very precisely positioned within their little white squares.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Refurbis...991277&hash=item48c7833525:g:w6MAAOSwjG1dBKed



Can't go wrong with a Seiko. Creationwatches sells real Seikos, if you're looking for a good deal.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

JamieMcC said:


> Hey guys I don't have a watch at the moment and have been looking for an automatic something interesting yet inexpensive to take and enjoy on an overseas trip mainly as there will be no cell coverage where I am going so no point lugging a mobile phone around with me.
> 
> I was checking through a few of the options on my short list one of which is the SARB017 Alpinist (I will be doing a fair amount of hiking in Svalbard and then on to Iceland so seems interesting and appropriate watch) I noticed a listing on ebay at a attractive price on a little digging I found some discussion on fake Sarb017 from a few ebay sellers the give always appear to be the Seiko font on the dial not being quiet right and the S marker on the internal bezel but the most noticeable give away seems to be the sloppy placing of the  little lume pips within their white square markers around the dials. On genuine Seikos I have notice the pips are all very precisely positioned within their little white squares.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Refurbis...991277&hash=item48c7833525:g:w6MAAOSwjG1dBKed



Ebay is probably the most dangerous place on earth to buy a watch.  Even ver genuine looking ones can be fake (real watch in the photo, shipped a faked watch) or, worse yet, real watches with fake parts replaced...  Unless you REALLY know the product, I would steer clear of the Bay.

As Zojokkeli mentioned, going with a legitimate dealer like Creation is the way to go.


----------



## Tinnitus Man

I've bought most of my watches (Submariner and Speedmaster included) on eBay and not had a problem with them (or the seller).  True, you need to put some research effort in though.  The good thing is the protection that PayPal and eBay gives buyers.


----------



## Zhanming057

Tinnitus Man said:


> I've bought most of my watches (Submariner and Speedmaster included) on eBay and not had a problem with them (or the seller).  True, you need to put some research effort in though.  The good thing is the protection that PayPal and eBay gives buyers.



I would be extremely, _extremely_ careful about buying a Sub on eBay. Sub reproductions can be so good that you will not be able to tell any difference from images, and when you have the actual watch in hand and find out that it's a rep, you could be stuck for months without your money as Paypal sorts out the issue. And you need to have the watch examined by a certified expert to verify that it's a fake, etc. Some watches simply don't have convincing fakes (skeletons, exotic materials, small-time brands) and those you can probably buy on eBay without too much concern. 

A sub or speedmaster? No way I'd buy one on eBay unless it's the eBay store of a dealer I trust. I've seen Submariner reps in Hong Kong, with a small amount of genuine parts mixed in, that are so good that a Rolex AD had to open up the watch to confirm that it's a rep. No way you'd be able to tell from eBay pictures alone.


----------



## JamieMcC

Hi Paul hope all is well with you 

I do have a couple of other options from Creation that I'm looking at as well, on the mailing list waiting for them to get some new stock in.


----------



## zeroselect

Tinnitus Man said:


> Well, after well over a month, I'm still happy with my MRG. The DLC coating is fabulous - after a few weeks of desk duties, I'd expect clasps to show some scuffing but this is still in pristine condition.
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's not a Patek, but I'm perfectly ok with that.


I am happy with both my MT-G watches. 
MTGS1000BD-1
MTGB1000-1A (wish they made this with a metal strap)


----------



## bigfatpaulie (Jun 25, 2019)

JamieMcC said:


> Hi Paul hope all is well with you
> 
> I do have a couple of other options from Creation that I'm looking at as well, on the mailing list waiting for them to get some new stock in.



Always a pleasure, Jamie!

Out of interest, do you have a budget?  Are their any particular features you are looking for in a watch?





Zhanming057 said:


> I would be extremely, _extremely_ careful about buying a Sub on eBay. Sub reproductions can be so good that you will not be able to tell any difference from images, and when you have the actual watch in hand and find out that it's a rep, you could be stuck for months without your money as Paypal sorts out the issue. And you need to have the watch examined by a certified expert to verify that it's a fake, etc. Some watches simply don't have convincing fakes (skeletons, exotic materials, small-time brands) and those you can probably buy on eBay without too much concern.
> 
> A sub or speedmaster? No way I'd buy one on eBay unless it's the eBay store of a dealer I trust. I've seen Submariner reps in Hong Kong, with a small amount of genuine parts mixed in, that are so good that a Rolex AD had to open up the watch to confirm that it's a rep. No way you'd be able to tell from eBay pictures alone.



No kidding.  I am 1000% with you.  John Mayer knows more about watches than most people and he bought from a really big, reputable dealer and still ended up with a fake.  If that dealer and Mayer couldn't tell, there is little chance you (as is anyone reading this) can tell. 

I mean look at this:



And they have become even better...

Never mind the ones that are semi-real...  I've seen legitimate 5513's with a real cal. 1130's inside.  Real dial, real hands, real case, real movement.  Fake watch.  How many "1016's" have come up for sale that are just 1605's with service dials?  Like a bajillion.  From photo's, there is no way to know if a watch a legitimate or not from eBay or anywhere else and as nice as PayPal protection may or may not be, you may buy the watch, have "your guy" look it over and pass it, so you wouldn't know you have a fake.  I've been an avid watch nut for 25+ years and I won't buy a Rolex from anywhere BUT a dealer.  The same goes for a Speedy, and some Patek's and AP's.  The fakes are just too accurate now.

Long gone are the days being able to easily tell.  There is too much money at steak for fakers not to try and take advantage.  It's a shame really.


----------



## iFi audio

bigfatpaulie said:


> Ebay is probably the most dangerous place on earth to buy a watch.


We'd remove the 'probably' bit from this sentence


----------



## JamieMcC (Jun 25, 2019)

bigfatpaulie said:


> Always a pleasure, Jamie!
> 
> Out of interest, do you have a budget?  Are their any particular features you are looking for in a watch?



Paulie

Budget probably $500-$1000 tops as it will be get some abuse needs to be waterproof preferably 38-40mm not to thick and not a OTT tool watch or a homage style.

Looking for something that has some originality rather than something that might be mistaken for something else. Got to have some interesting features, applied indices preferably. I have owned budget Seikos and Orients divers in the past (actually used for diving) they would be a easy solution but don't really fancy going down that road again and it would be nice to have something a bit more interesting.

The other criteria is I need to be able to have it in the hand within the next couple of weeks..

Squale 1521 is on the list and maybe the Seiko Alpinist (but keep changing my mind about that one)

If time runs out I will probably just pick up a budget Seiko or Orient diver again from creation as shipping has normally only taken a few days when I 've used them in the past.


----------



## Zhanming057 (Jun 25, 2019)

JamieMcC said:


> Paulie
> 
> Budget probably $500-$1000 tops as it will be get some abuse needs to be waterproof preferably 38-40mm not to thick and not a OTT tool watch or a homage style.
> 
> ...



You know what, I just recently discovered these guys:

https://usd.farer.com/

39mm, very thin, the chrono's are at around $2k but I noticed that the used ones go for under $1,300, normal automatics are well below $1,000 used. Definitely not homage, definitely more interesting than your average Seiko.

I love the styling, except 39mm would look a bit comical on me, and I prefer large watches relative to my size as well. If they made the Cobb in a 44 or even 42, I'd be in line for one...


----------



## JamieMcC

Zhanming057 said:


> You know what, I just recently discovered these guys:
> 
> https://usd.farer.com/
> 
> ...



Not heard of them will take a look


----------



## jksoon (Jun 26, 2019)

bigfatpaulie said:


> ..... I've been an avid watch nut for 25+ years and I won't buy a Rolex from anywhere BUT a dealer.  The same goes for a Speedy, and some Patek's and AP's.  The fakes are just too accurate now.
> 
> Long gone are the days being able to easily tell.  There is too much money at steak for fakers not to try and take advantage.  It's a shame really.



Completely agree. The few times I almost pulled the trigger on a 2nd hand Rolex I held back since there was no way to tell if the watch had serviced with aftermarket parts, pieced together, etc. Easily viewed parts on the movement can be spotted with a loupe, but what about the mainspring inside the barrel and other parts obstructed by the bridges? I got to the point that I would only buy new one from an AD, even if it means being on a long waiting list.

Paul - Congrats on the Rolex Sub Hulk, a truly nice watch that looks stunning in person.


----------



## Tinnitus Man

I sent the vintage Sub I bought into an AD for a service quote.  They wanted a huge amount to replace "worn" parts with new, so I refused, but they didn't point out that anything was fake about it.  I knew when buying it that it had already gone through this "new parts for old" servicing through Rolex (5513 with an 80's dial), but I was ok with that.  As was the person I sold it to.

I still have my Speedmaster, which was visually verified by a specialist Omega forum.  It was sold to me as a 1971 vintage, but it actually looks more like a 1978 but that's ok with me - it's still an incredible watch for the money I spent on it.

Having said that, I agree that eBay is a risk, even when the sellers are selling in good faith.  The only way to be absolutely sure of provenence is to buy via a dealer.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

JamieMcC said:


> Paulie
> 
> Budget probably $500-$1000 tops as it will be get some abuse needs to be waterproof preferably 38-40mm not to thick and not a OTT tool watch or a homage style.
> 
> ...



Both the 1521 and Alpinist are great options.

For me personally, I would also consider;

Seiko Prospex SPB0079 (I know this doesn't tick the applied indices box, but it such a sharp looking diver)
Halios Seaforth GMT
Hamilton Jazzmaster (they make a time old, a chrono and a GMT)
Mido Multifort GMT (it has small applied indices, but the dials are so interesting)

I don't know if you have already, but Glycine may be worth looking at to see if anything jumps out at you as well.

I tried to suggest a few GMT watches with some water resistance as you mentioned you would be travelling with it so I read that as changing time zones and possibly swimming.

So many great options in that price point!  Good luck and please let us know where you land


----------



## bigfatpaulie (Jun 26, 2019)

Tinnitus Man said:


> I sent the vintage Sub I bought into an AD for a service quote.  They wanted a huge amount to replace "worn" parts with new, so I refused, but they didn't point out that anything was fake about it.  I knew when buying it that it had already gone through this "new parts for old" servicing through Rolex (5513 with an 80's dial), but I was ok with that.  As was the person I sold it to.
> 
> I still have my Speedmaster, which was visually verified by a specialist Omega forum.  It was sold to me as a 1971 vintage, but it actually looks more like a 1978 but that's ok with me - it's still an incredible watch for the money I spent on it.
> 
> Having said that, I agree that eBay is a risk, even when the sellers are selling in good faith.  The only way to be absolutely sure of provenence is to buy via a dealer.



Your watch may be totally genuine.  It may not be.  As serendipity sometimes works, if you are interested, I just saw this this morning by chance:

https://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?t=682962

Here's a guy with a 'Rolex' who sent it to Rolex, they said it was genuine....  But then it wasn't.

All I'm saying is buyer beware and fakes and frankens are rampant.  Members looking at pictures on a forum, and even inexperienced Rolex service center people can be fooled.  The reality is, unless you bought new from an AD, or real experts have physically disassembled and inspected the entire watch, you just don't _know_.


----------



## JamieMcC

Paul thanks for the suggestions I was very tempted by both the Glycine combat 6 classic and Orient Triton they were both available on massdrop recently unfortunately the timing of their shipping was to close to my departure date and I am pretty sure either would not have arrived in the UK in time. 

While both are available over here UK retailers are asking significantly more the Glycine is £690 over here! And the Triton about £200 more than on Creation (out of stock) or Massdrop .


----------



## iFi audio

Zhanming057 said:


> You know what, I just recently discovered these guys:
> 
> https://usd.farer.com/
> 
> ...



Very nice!


----------



## the chemist

Excellent buy for smaller wrists. Omega speed master but without the reduced movement yet keeping the reduced size. Specifically designed for Japanese market


----------



## bigfatpaulie

the chemist said:


> Excellent buy for smaller wrists. Omega speed master but without the reduced movement yet keeping the reduced size. Specifically designed for Japanese market



Are you talking about a ref. 3510.50.00 or the 324.30.38.50.06.001?  I'm unaware of an Speedy with a cal 1863 (or other).


----------



## iFi audio

the chemist said:


> Excellent buy for smaller wrists. Omega speed master but without the reduced movement yet keeping the reduced size. Specifically designed for Japanese market



Yup!


----------



## KcMsterpce (Jul 2, 2019)

I have lotsa watches, but most are reasonably priced.
However, since I saw an Omega blue face De Ville in 2007, I was obsessed with getting a nice Omega De Ville or Aqua Terra. However, I spent many years waiting for the design, price, and movement that checked all the boxes.

One day in February 2016, I saw the Omega James Bond Spectre Aqua Terra.
Blue face. The James Bond touches did not interfere with the classy, business OR casual design that lets it still be "Omega", and not "JAMES BOND (by omega)".
Also, it was the first "15,000 gauss" silicon-parts based 8507 movement (8500 movement for other, 'normal' watches, since it isn't 007-based).

I thought "Well, it's been nine years and I still love the design, and I still want it." Also, the yellow accents really added some "pop" the way previous blue face Omega designs haven't done for me.
So I called every Omega store in Korea (all "Seouled" out), Vietnam, Thailand, and Japan.
Thailand had the best price BY FAR. So, I flew there for a weekend and bought it.
Three years later, and I'm still happy.

I like that it has the blue bracelet, AND a metal bracelet included with purchase. Five year warranty is nice. Also, the open back and Bond insignia is gorgeous.

I wear it to work about three days a week.





















Also, I have my grandfather's watch. It's a Seiko, but it has been modified with a gold nugget case, and wristband.
I tried to find out its origins, and there is a store that does this type of modification to Seiko watches to this day. I inquired about where THIS might have come from, and they said it could have been from a store in Seattle, WA that went out of business several years ago.
I know my grandfather owned this watch since some time in the 70s. He used to tell me, back when I was 5 years old "I went into the mines and hand picked the gold myself to make this watch!" Even then I knew he was jerkin' my chain, but I still liked the _idea_ of that story being true.
Personally, it's not really my style. However, my father gave it to me about 7 years ago because he knows I have a hobby/love of watches. The watch doesn't work anymore, and I can't replace the movement because Seiko no longer has replacements for this model.
I wonder if I can replace the internals of the watch with a more modern movement. I haven't looked into it extensively, but regardless, I will keep this watch simply because it is a "family heirloom".





















Also, I have a Rolex mid-sized datejust, black dial, roman numeral numbers, fluted gold bezel and jubilee bracelet from 1992. It was my OTHER grandfather's watch. My grandmother gave it to me after he passed away, saying "I know you like watches, so here is your grandfather's watch." Back in 2005 when I got it, I thought it was fake. The second hand stopped working so I took it to a shop. They opened it up and said "no, it's official. 1992 model. It'll be $550 to fix it."
I said "Nah, but thanks" and just keep it sitting around somewhere. I don't really like it. I'm not too fond of Rolex watches.


----------



## jksoon

KcMsterpce said:


> I
> The watch doesn't work anymore, and I can't replace the movement because Seiko no longer has replacements for this model.
> I wonder if I can replace the internals of the watch with a more modern movement. I haven't looked into it extensively, but regardless,



What you could do is go on eBay and find another Seiko with the 8223 movement that is working and have a watch shop swap out the movements. Unless it's the same dial and hands, the watch shop can also swap the dial and hands.  On Seiko watches, on the back of the case, the first 4 digits is the movement number and the next 4 digits / or digit and letter combo is the case number.

There was recently a Seiko 8223-7109 that just sold on eBay for $32 about a month ago and 2 are currently for sale at $65 and $70.  In this case you can simply purchase one of these, open the case, release the stem and swap the movements out along with the dials / hands. Since they have the same dial and hands as the watch you have, it's an easy swap.

I sold about 75 vintage Seiko watches in the last 6 months.... don't ask....


----------



## Podster

I can't play with you Big Boys in the watch game but I did just pick this one up and love it, TW Steel Pilot VR46


----------



## KcMsterpce (Jul 2, 2019)

jksoon said:


> What you could do is go on eBay and find another Seiko with the 8223 movement that is working and have a watch shop swap out the movements. Unless it's the same dial and hands, the watch shop can also swap the dial and hands.  On Seiko watches, on the back of the case, the first 4 digits is the movement number and the next 4 digits / or digit and letter combo is the case number.
> 
> There was recently a Seiko 8223-7109 that just sold on eBay for $32 about a month ago and 2 are currently for sale at $65 and $70.  In this case you can simply purchase one of these, open the case, release the stem and swap the movements out along with the dials / hands. Since they have the same dial and hands as the watch you have, it's an easy swap.
> 
> I sold about 75 vintage Seiko watches in the last 6 months.... don't ask....



Very good advice.
I contacted a place in Alaska that does the same gold bracelet/case designs, who notified me of where the watch may have come from. I then contacted Seiko customer service about getting the movement replaced, and they told me that there are no more direct replacements available from their inventory.
The next two options I have considered were:
1) Purchase an old watch with the same movement, get it replaced
2) Figure out if a NEW movement can fit into the current case.

Option #2 was based on the thought that if the watch broke again, it would be easier to replace a more modern set of guts than an older one.
I am not in a rush to get it done, but I think the easier (and cheaper) option would be getting an old Seiko on eBay and switching out the internals.


----------



## HAWKEYE7

This Citizen Eco-Drive is my everyday watch. I get a surprisingly large number of complements on it from women. I don't tell my wife, she got it for me for Christmas about 4 years ago.


----------



## JamieMcC

bigfatpaulie said:


> So many great options in that price point!  Good luck and please let us know where you land



Found something that hopefully will fit the bill nicely, will post a pic or two when it arrives in a few days time....


----------



## JamieMcC (Jul 4, 2019)

Nice surprise today as I wasn't expecting it to arrive until next week but it was kindly sent via next day delivery.

I found a nice deal on a two month old mint condition Certina DS Action GMT Powermatic 80 

It ticked nearly all of the requirements I was looking for and came with all paper work, receipts, warranty card, boxes etc and was originally purchased by the seller from an authorised dealer who is only about 10 miles away from me which is nice.

At 43mm case size it is a few mill bigger than I would have normally considered but as I have 7.5" wrists it not an issue and actually fits quiet nicely.
​


----------



## zeroselect

Podster said:


> I can't play with you Big Boys in the watch game but I did just pick this one up and love it, TW Steel Pilot VR46


Rossi Approves!


----------



## Podster

zeroselect said:


> Rossi Approves!



LOL, THX I knew they were a sponsor for Yamaha, Renault F1 and   Karting and maybe why I like them. Race design but at prices a po-boy like me can afford!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

JamieMcC said:


> Nice surprise today as I wasn't expecting it to arrive until next week but it was kindly sent via next day delivery.
> 
> I found a nice deal on a two month old mint condition Certina DS Action GMT Powermatic 80
> 
> ...



Great choice!!  It looks great on you!!


----------



## iFi audio

KcMsterpce said:


>



That's gorgeous!


----------



## karloil

From...





To...


----------



## iFi audio

karloil said:


> From...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work!


----------



## karloil

iFi audio said:


> Nice work!



Thanks! I wanted to maintain the water damaged dial and patina on the hands. Everything else restored.


----------



## iFi audio

karloil said:


> Thanks! I wanted to maintain the water damaged dial and patina on the hands. Everything else restored.



You did it! I wondered whether those small bits are on the glass or dial and now I can sleep soundly again


----------



## Podster

Once again not up there with you big boys but I was just gifted this beauty, Orient Titanium Auto with full sapphire crystal


----------



## iFi audio

Podster said:


> Once again not up there with you big boys but I was just gifted this beauty, Orient Titanium Auto with full sapphire crystal



It'll do


----------



## Wokei (Jul 19, 2019)

Podster said:


> Once again not up there with you big boys but I was just gifted this beauty, Orient Titanium Auto with full sapphire crystal


----------



## Zhanming057

The "all-American" combo (yes, yes, I know about RGM, but what's the point of being 100% made in America if it still looks old world?). 

The Tread 2 here is a BTO from Devon to match the color scheme of my Tread 1 - they gave me a hearty discount, and they even threw in a free rush build for me so that I can wear it on my trip to Asia. Try getting that deal with a Swiss company.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Zhanming057 said:


> * they gave me a hearty discount, and they even threw in a free rush build *for me so that I can wear it on my trip to Asia.




No kidding  



I just joking with you - congrats on the new watch.


----------



## Zhanming057

bigfatpaulie said:


> No kidding
> 
> 
> 
> I just joking with you - congrats on the new watch.



I meant not applying any rush build surcharge  Thanks!


----------



## Waxy

For some reason, I can't see the pics. I have a couple Glashutte Originals. For some reason, I connect to their aesthetic and love that they're made in-house. The whole fine watch thing seems in direct contrast to the disposable nature of things today. Although lately, I've just been wearing my Garmin Fenix for biking.


----------



## iFi audio

Zhanming057 said:


> The "all-American" combo (yes, yes, I know about RGM, but what's the point of being 100% made in America if it still looks old world?).
> 
> The Tread 2 here is a BTO from Devon to match the color scheme of my Tread 1 - they gave me a hearty discount, and they even threw in a free rush build for me so that I can wear it on my trip to Asia. Try getting that deal with a Swiss company.



Awww, Devons....


----------



## phthora

My Fortis B42 Cosmonaut and I at the top of Sandia Peak, looking at Albuquerque from a mile up.


----------



## iFi audio

phthora said:


> My Fortis B42 Cosmonaut and I at the top of Sandia Peak, looking at Albuquerque from a mile up.



That's a very likable and universal watch. The photo does the job too!


----------



## JamieMcC (Aug 5, 2019)

I've been tempted by the New Zealand micro brand Magrette for some time I spent five wonderful years working there a while back and my eldest daughter was born in NZ. I've liked the look of their divers but have held back as have always thought at 44mm they would be a bit on the large size.

After finally biting the bullet and picking up a Magrette Kara I couldn't have been more wrong the cushion style case fits comfortably on the wrist and I think it wears smaller than its 44mm size might suggest. I also appreciated the Titanium construction which feels warmer against the skin whilst visiting the Svalbard Islands recently it was quiet noticeable compared to my stainless steel Certina. No complaints with the Caliber STP1-11 movement either which has been running a very consistent 2 seconds fast a day.

ps the second photo the time is 12.15 am no sunrise or sunset just daylight a full 24 hours during the summer.


----------



## shane55

JamieMcC said:


> I've been tempted by the New Zealand micro brand Magrette for some time I spent five wonderful years working there a while back and my eldest daughter was born in NZ. I've liked the look of their divers but have held back as have always thought at 44mm they would be a bit on the large size.
> 
> After finally biting the bullet and picking up a Magrette Kara I couldn't have been more wrong the cushion style case fits comfortably on the wrist and I think it wears smaller than its 44mm size might suggest. I also appreciated the Titanium construction which feels warmer against the skin whilst visiting the Svalbard Islands recently it was quiet noticeable compared to my stainless steel Certina. No complaints with the Caliber STP1-11 movement either which has been running a very consistent 2 seconds fast a day.
> 
> ps the second photo the time is 12.15 am no sunrise or sunset just daylight a full 24 hours during the summer.



Handsome watch.


----------



## iFi audio

shane55 said:


> Handsome watch.



Hard to argue with that statement.


----------



## Watagump

Brown strap on the Transocean today.


----------



## iFi audio

Watagump said:


> Brown strap on the Transocean today.



Lovely piece!


----------



## Sonic Defender (Aug 17, 2019)

I don't have the cash that is behind some of these scary expensive pieces, yikes, but love those watches people. So for those of us who have to make do with truly affordable watches, I offer this I believe 1971 offering from SEIKO. I think the style is dope. Clean, masculine and artistic in it's simplicity. Personally absolutely love the vibe of this thing. 

I haven't figured out how to make the day date thing work yet, was busy using Brasso to polish up what was a badly scratched acrylic crystal. Love acrylic, inexpensive and easy to restore!


----------



## iFi audio

Sonic Defender said:


> I think the style is dope.



It is indeed, along the lines of "Back to the Future". Very retro, very cool.


----------



## Watagump

iFi audio said:


> It is indeed, along the lines of "Back to the Future". Very retro, very cool.




I went shopping today and bought 10, 32oz Grape Powerade's. I used your iFi bag from NY CanJam. The large size is great.


----------



## iFi audio

Watagump said:


> I went shopping today and bought 10, 32oz Grape Powerade's. I used your iFi bag from NY CanJam. The large size is great.



Thank you! We like how these turned out as well.


----------



## Brava210

You just cannot beat these....


----------



## Sonic Defender

Brava210 said:


> You just cannot beat these....


Love it! I used to do all the small watch repairs for a good jeweller which included batteries. Saw many such digitals over the years.


----------



## Brava210 (Aug 18, 2019)

My other little beauty...Tag Heuer WK1213


----------



## iFi audio

Brava210 said:


> My other little beauty...Tag Heuer WK1213



Glorious! So simple yet so elgant... and not too expensive!


----------



## Brava210

But the battery is flat...


----------



## Watagump

I got an estimate on a service for my Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono today. Its nuts, one place wants over $200 more than what I paid for the watch. Shopping around, but its not looking like something I would get done.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Watagump said:


> I got an estimate on a service for my Hamilton Jazzmaster Auto Chrono today. Its nuts, one place wants over $200 more than what I paid for the watch. Shopping around, but its not looking like something I would get done.



You will run into that...  To service a chronograph properly is a lot of work.  It takes time to disassemble everything, clean it, and put it all back together.  Many more affordable watches are cheaper to replace than service unfortunately.  Even a brand like Tudor, when you send the watch for servicing, doesn't 'service' the movement, the just replace it with a new one.  

Many watch movements, like the 7750 in your Jazzmaster, is mass produced by machines.  Essentially, someone hits "print" at the factory and everything else is automated.  Machine time is much cheaper than human time.


----------



## Watagump (Aug 22, 2019)

bigfatpaulie said:


> You will run into that...  To service a chronograph properly is a lot of work.  It takes time to disassemble everything, clean it, and put it all back together.  Many more affordable watches are cheaper to replace than service unfortunately.  Even a brand like Tudor, when you send the watch for servicing, doesn't 'service' the movement, the just replace it with a new one.
> 
> Many watch movements, like the 7750 in your Jazzmaster, is mass produced by machines.  Essentially, someone hits "print" at the factory and everything else is automated.  Machine time is much cheaper than human time.




If its still accurate I can send it to Hamilton and their price is listed at $290, much better. I figured it being a 7750 base, its modified to an H21 it would help keep the cost down, I guess not.


----------



## JamieMcC

Sonic Defender said:


> I don't have the cash that is behind some of these scary expensive pieces, yikes, but love those watches people. So for those of us who have to make do with truly affordable watches, I offer this I believe 1971 offering from SEIKO. I think the style is dope. Clean, masculine and artistic in it's simplicity. Personally absolutely love the vibe of this thing.
> 
> I haven't figured out how to make the day date thing work yet, was busy using Brasso to polish up what was a badly scratched acrylic crystal. Love acrylic, inexpensive and easy to restore!



Reminds me of some of those funky square Oris watches


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Watagump said:


> If its still accurate I can send it to Hamilton and their price is listed at $290, much better. I figured it being a 7750 base, its modified to an H21 it would help keep the cost down, I guess not.



What do they do for $290 "if it's still accurate"?  Isn't that a bit akin to a mechanic to saying they will do a half price tune-up on your car if it is still running within spec?  Like, who cares?

I know some watchmakers will just add oil to the jewels and pivots and call it a "service" versus disassemble the movement, inspecting every part for correct tolerance and damage, cleaning every part, reassemble it, re-lubricating it, measure and adjust for accuracy and finally doing a pressure test.

There is a big difference and paying the $290 may be more of a waste of money than anything.


----------



## Watagump (Aug 22, 2019)

bigfatpaulie said:


> What do they do for $290 "if it's still accurate"?  Isn't that a bit akin to a mechanic to saying they will do a half price tune-up on your car if it is still running within spec?  Like, who cares?
> 
> I know some watchmakers will just add oil to the jewels and pivots and call it a "service" versus disassemble the movement, inspecting every part for correct tolerance and damage, cleaning every part, reassemble it, re-lubricating it, measure and adjust for accuracy and finally doing a pressure test.
> 
> There is a big difference and paying the $290 may be more of a waste of money than anything.




$290 for a full service, everything they do is listed on their site. I called them today, so I will either take the watch to them or ship it, the service center is about 45 miles away. I wasn't sure if the price was still accurate, the thing they sent me was from 2017 pricing. The watch is not running and the place that has it said $725 or so for a full service which included the broken mainspring and some other part.


https://www.hamiltonwatch.com/en-int/service-process.html


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Watagump said:


> $290 for a full service, everything they do is listed on their site. I called them today, so I will either take the watch to them or ship it, the service center is about 45 miles away. I wasn't sure if the price was still accurate, the thing they sent me was from 2017 pricing. The watch is not running and the place that has it said $725 or so for a full service which included the broken mainspring and some other part.
> 
> 
> https://www.hamiltonwatch.com/en-int/service-process.html



I don't mean to the be "that guy" but I don't believe they do all that for $290 higher end brands don't go to that level for more money.  It is cheaper and faster to replacement the movement.  What make me suspicious is that your watch has to be running within spec to the eligible for that service.  When you disassemble a watch and put it back together, it has to be readjusted anyway.  

It can't be that they need it to be ticking (versus being accurate) as in what you sent they replace any parts needed.


----------



## Watagump

bigfatpaulie said:


> I don't mean to the be "that guy" but I don't believe they do all that for $290 higher end brands don't go to that level for more money.  It is cheaper and faster to replacement the movement.  What make me suspicious is that your watch has to be running within spec to the eligible for that service.  When you disassemble a watch and put it back together, it has to be readjusted anyway.
> 
> It can't be that they need it to be ticking (versus being accurate) as in what you sent they replace any parts needed.




I can only tell you what I have seen for the price. If I end up taking it to them an the price jumps, I wont get it done.


----------



## Watagump

Just spoke to someone at the NY service center, she said $290. I guess them being part of Swatch and also own ETA, they can give that price.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Watagump said:


> I can only tell you what I have seen for the price. If I end up taking it to them an the price jumps, I wont get it done.



Please don't get me wrong - if I was in your shoes, I would be sending it back to Hamilton as well.  After all, no one knows their watches better than them!  Your original comment was about how much it is to service a chronograph and I was just trying to talk about why.

I look forward to hearing how your experience with Hamilton goes.


----------



## Watagump

bigfatpaulie said:


> Please don't get me wrong - if I was in your shoes, I would be sending it back to Hamilton as well.  After all, no one knows their watches better than them!  Your original comment was about how much it is to service a chronograph and I was just trying to talk about why.
> 
> I look forward to hearing how your experience with Hamilton goes.




I tried to get it back earlier from the place I took it, its there now, so I will get it tomorrow. We talked about how they might just put a new movement in instead, I think that would be more cost effective for them. I just want it back and running, I don't care how. I know chronos are a more expensive movement, its just like I said, the cost vs the value of the watch is nuts. Even at $290, that's over 50% of the value on the used market.


----------



## iFi audio

Watagump said:


> Just spoke to someone at the NY service center, she said $290. I guess them being part of Swatch and also own ETA, they can give that price.



Seems to be the case, yes.


----------



## Watagump

I really wish the service center was open tomorrow, it would be a major difference in traffic.


----------



## Brava210

I fancied an Edifice.


----------



## Brava210

I am slowly bringing this thread down to a very Chavvy level, with my cheap Time pieces


----------



## Brava210

This picture of the best watch ever made is surely gonna upset the watch fanatics


----------



## Brava210

How about a quality skeleton manual piece


----------



## Brava210

Rear view and changed the strap...


----------



## iFi audio

Brava210 said:


> Rear view and changed the strap...



This one is really cool!


----------



## Brava210

Automatic winder...


----------



## iFi audio

Brava210 said:


> Automatic winder...



Lovely. May I ask what is it?


----------



## Brava210

iFi audio said:


> Lovely. May I ask what is it?



Its an alienworks ik
Kinetic auto wind, if that meakes any sense


----------



## Brava210

This is my favourite...you do not need to spend much to wear a good looking time teller.


----------



## elton7033

just another photo


----------



## bigfatpaulie

elton7033 said:


> just another photo



"Just" another understatement


----------



## Brava210

elton7033 said:


> just another photo


Dates wrong?....


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Brava210 said:


> Dates wrong?....



Not if the photo is from 2017...


----------



## iFi audio

Chaps, to derail this fine thread (sorry!), we're currently running a very simple competition with cool prizes here: https://www.head-fi.org/threads/show-us-your-vipers-nest.913722/


----------



## elton7033

Brava210 said:


> Dates wrong?....


its not a new photo


----------



## Brava210

Another new addition.
Seiko 5


----------



## iFi audio

Brava210 said:


> Another new addition.
> Seiko 5



Apologies for newb question, but particles visible on glass are fixed? Or is it just dust?


----------



## Watagump

iFi audio said:


> Apologies for newb question, but particles visible on glass are fixed? Or is it just dust?




It seems most of the time when people post really large photo's its when you see all kinds of stuff and it just makes you wonder. Those look like either dust particals or lint etc, I see it quite often in large up close images.


----------



## Brava210

iFi audio said:


> Apologies for newb question, but particles visible on glass are fixed? Or is it just dust?



Its just dust...


----------



## Sonic Defender

Brava210 said:


> Another new addition.
> Seiko 5


Is this one of the modern production Seiko 5s? It looks that way. Very nice and clean.


----------



## karloil

Sonic Defender said:


> Is this one of the modern production Seiko 5s? It looks that way. Very nice and clean.



Nope, that's an SNK809 (initially released back in 2014 - if I'm not mistaken). But I know they are set to release new Seiko 5 models by next month.


----------



## Brava210

Sonic Defender said:


> Is this one of the modern production Seiko 5s? It looks that way. Very nice and clean.


Correct its an SNK809K1. I love the simple look of it.


----------



## Brava210 (Sep 6, 2019)

2 more new arrivals...


----------



## Sonic Defender

Brava210 said:


> Correct its an SNK809K1. I love the simple look of it.


Nice, I have a few older Seiko 5s so it is nice to see the modern take on the line.


----------



## iFi audio

Brava210 said:


> Its just dust...



Thanks! On that shot you made, even if these dust bits were fixed to the piece, it'd look cool!


----------



## Brava210

iFi audio said:


> Thanks! On that shot you made, even if these dust bits were fixed to the piece, it'd look cool!


I did actually think the same thing.


----------



## Watagump

Its pretty neat how the Swatch group handles repairing a watch, so far. They sent me a pre-paid box, all I had to do was drop it off at FedEx. Once they received the watch they sent an email with a picture and my info. Still waiting for diagnosis and pricing.


----------



## iFi audio

Watagump said:


> Its pretty neat how the Swatch group handles repairing a watch, so far. They sent me a pre-paid box, all I had to do was drop it off at FedEx. Once they received the watch they sent an email with a picture and my info. Still waiting for diagnosis and pricing.



From what you wrote, the service seems to be pro. We keep our fingers crossed it'll work with no hiccups along hte road.


----------



## Brava210

Another for the collection....


----------



## iFi audio

Brava210 said:


> Another for the collection....



Nice color match with orange and white on matte black.


----------



## grandenigma1

Just took delivery of this today.


----------



## Brava210

grandenigma1 said:


> Just took delivery of this today.


Wow that looks very sleek and a nice clean design too.


----------



## Zhanming057

Something of a first foray into (arguably) haute horology...


----------



## iFi audio

Zhanming057 said:


> Something of a first foray into (arguably) haute horology...



<jaw dropped> what's...THAT?!? And how much is it?!?


----------



## Zhanming057

iFi audio said:


> <jaw dropped> what's...THAT?!? And how much is it?!?



It's a Ressence Type 3 "black black". The top part is filled with a special oil matched to the sapphire glass's refractive index to achieve the illusion that the numbers are floating on top of the glass. 

https://ressencewatches.com/watches/type-3


----------



## iFi audio

Zhanming057 said:


> It's a Ressence Type 3 "black black". The top part is filled with a special oil matched to the sapphire glass's refractive index to achieve the illusion that the numbers are floating on top of the glass.
> 
> https://ressencewatches.com/watches/type-3



It's gorgeous. For a second there I foolishly thought that it actually might be 'affordable' but still far beyond my reach


----------



## JamieMcC

Zhanming057 said:


> Something of a first foray into (arguably) haute horology...



Interesting has a touch of compass about it some of which also have glass domes filled with oil


----------



## Zhanming057

JamieMcC said:


> Interesting has a touch of compass about it some of which also have glass domes filled with oil



Yes - Ressence has the Type 5, which is a proper dive watch rated to 100m and is highly legible underwater because of the lack of any water-air surfaces.


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul

Breguet Marine Royale in White Gold ..!  Also have a interest in watches too


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul

PatekBruguetMogul said:


> Breguet Marine Royale in White Gold ..!  Also have a interest in watches too


----------



## Brava210

Two more average arrivals


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul

Rolex Daytona in rose gold with chocolate dial..


----------



## Brava210

PatekBruguetMogul said:


> Rolex Daytona in rose gold with chocolate dial..



Wow impressive piece.


----------



## Watagump

I got my estimate today from the Swatch Group, they indeed will do a full service for the $290, then there is tax and shipping. So total is $337.48, much less than the $700+ I was quoted locally.


----------



## iFi audio

Brava210 said:


> Wow impressive piece.



Sure is!


----------



## Brava210 (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Brava210

1968 Everite Helmsman.
Vostok Amphibian
Lorus Chronograph


----------



## iFi audio

Brava210 said:


>



Nice arrivals!


----------



## Brava210

Couldnt resist this one.


----------



## iFi audio

Brava210 said:


> Couldnt resist this one.



That's lovely! Partial skeleton yes please!


----------



## KcMsterpce

I've owned a few skeleton dials in my time. I like them.


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul

Lets see those Breguet's, Audemars, IWC's , Rolexes in PM and Pateks please....


----------



## Brava210

Will this do?


----------



## iFi audio

Brava210 said:


>



As a skelly? No 
As a watch? Yes!


----------



## Brava210

iFi audio said:


> As a skelly? No
> As a watch? Yes!


----------



## iFi audio

Brava210 said:


>



Now this one is something I could use daily!


----------



## Watagump

Tomorrow will be 1 month that they have had my watch to get fixed. I wonder if it would just have been more cost effective to just put a new movement in and send it back. They own the movement company for crying out loud.


----------



## Brava210

New arrival.
Seiko perpetual


----------



## Brava210

New arrival
Seiko Perpetual


----------



## iFi audio

Brava210 said:


>



Nothing to dislike in this one! Very nice!


----------



## Brava210

Its beautifyl in real life, complicated to set up though. Also got stung for £36 import duty.


----------



## Brava210




----------



## Brava210

This is my current favourite. For the price its stunning quality.


----------



## .Sup




----------



## PatekBruguetMogul

AUDEMARS PIGUET Chronometer in White Gold and Deployment Clasp..


----------



## Brava210

PatekBruguetMogul said:


> AUDEMARS PIGUET Chronometer in White Gold and Deployment Clasp..



That is beautiful


----------



## iFi audio

Brava210 said:


> That is beautiful



It is, and most likely far more expensive than Invicta above (which looks good too!)


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul

iFi audio said:


> It is, and most likely far more expensive than Invicta above (which looks good too!)



Yes you would be very very correct..!


----------



## iFi audio

PatekBruguetMogul said:


> Yes you would be very very correct..!



Well, Invictas are quite affordable, but things from the other end people in this thread post at times, wow. Right?


----------



## JamieMcC

Hi chaps any pointers on where to look for 24mm titanium watch strap?

TIA


----------



## Brava210

This one arrived today.


----------



## Brava210

Very well made


----------



## Brava210

I would imagine at least 10 x more


----------



## iFi audio

Brava210 said:


> I would imagine at least 10 x more



Without knowing it's Invicta's watch, I'd guess maybe not 10x more expensive than it is, but easily several times it's market value for sure.


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul

iFi audio said:


> Without knowing it's Invicta's watch, I'd guess maybe not 10x more expensive than it is, but easily several times it's market value for sure.



What watch are you all referring to being 10X more then the Invicta...? If you were referring to the Audemars Piqguet of mine , then most likely it is or even more..!


----------



## DanBrown89

PatekBruguetMogul said:


> What watch are you all referring to being 10X more then the Invicta...? If you were referring to the Audemars Piqguet of mine , then most likely it is or even more..!



10x more? Add another 0 and we might be getting close! It's gorgeous by the way, nice to be reminded that the world of AP doesn't begin and end with Royal Oaks


----------



## Watagump

The Hamilton came back today, took over a month. Total was $337 and change for a full service, shipping and tax. Even came in a decent looking case and what I assume were spare parts that were replaced, the chrono pushers, crown and some o-rings.


----------



## Saraguie

Watagump said:


> The Hamilton came back today, took over a month. Total was $337 and change for a full service, shipping and tax. Even came in a decent looking case and what I assume were spare parts that were replaced, the chrono pushers, crown and some o-rings.


Are you pleased ?


----------



## elton7033

how about in rose gold?


----------



## Watagump

Saraguie said:


> Are you pleased ?




Pleased as in way lower than the $725 I was quoted by a local watchmaker. As for everything else, its the same as when it left except now its running again lol.


----------



## Watagump

AWESOME, a watch I waited a month for isn't working properly, its running but the minute hand hasn't moved since being set 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Watagump

The watch seems to be about 11 minutes slow already since setting it at 8:20.


----------



## DanBrown89

elton7033 said:


> how about in rose gold?



It's okay, I suppose...


----------



## Brava210

Watagump said:


> The watch seems to be about 11 minutes slow already since setting it at 8:20.



Oh dear, that's terrible


----------



## Watagump

Update, the watch is back with Swatch Group. Good news, bad news. The good news is in this type of situation they indeed didn't service the watch, they put a new movement in. The bad news is, mine slipped through the QC department and shouldn't have been considered done. So now its waiting until its done correctly, but since its considered a warranty repair now, its suppose to take less time, we shall see. Probably spent $20 in gas and it cost me $6 to park.


----------



## iFi audio

PatekBruguetMogul said:


> What watch are you all referring to being 10X more then the Invicta...? If you were referring to the Audemars Piqguet of mine , then most likely it is or even more..!



In reality it most likely is as expensive as you say. What we meant originally is that Invictas look really well for the money. Without knowing both brands' labels, we'd guess that the difference between the two watches we're discussing ain't big. But that's us watch noobs


----------



## DanBrown89

Posted this before but have since swapped the bracelet for a leather strap, which I find far more comfortable


----------



## Brava210

Nice tag. Is that 45mm?


----------



## DanBrown89

Brava210 said:


> Nice tag. Is that 45mm?



41mm, I have pretty small wrists so 41mm or 42mm is really my limit*. This model is essentially identical to the more common CV2014 but without the red hands, which I prefer as I could add a strap with blue stitching without it clashing.


*The only exception to that is for my Garmin Fenix 5+ which is (I think) 47mm; it looks a tad ridiculous but is worth it for using maps.


----------



## Watagump

Tag is the devil in disguise.


----------



## DanBrown89

Watagump said:


> Tag is the devil in disguise.



I'm genuinely curious why you think this. Tag seems to get a lot of hate and I've never quite known why; one reason seems to be because they are a little heavy on the marketing/advertising side of things. But, then... Rolex.

Other than that, it's perhaps the lack of in-house movements. But, for the price, what do you expect? I know other brands offer the same movement for less, but Tag design some beautiful (and original) watches, so I believe there is value in that. And, of course, they have been introducing in-house movements for the last decade or so, some of which are mighty impressive and innovative (the Heuer-02T, for example - even if I don't particularly like it aesthetically).

I get they aren't to everyone's taste (what is?), but I do find the 'devil in disguise' schtick odd.


----------



## bfreedma

DanBrown89 said:


> I'm genuinely curious why you think this. Tag seems to get a lot of hate and I've never quite known why; one reason seems to be because they are a little heavy on the marketing/advertising side of things. But, then... Rolex.
> 
> Other than that, it's perhaps the lack of in-house movements. But, for the price, what do you expect? I know other brands offer the same movement for less, but Tag design some beautiful (and original) watches, so I believe there is value in that. And, of course, they have been introducing in-house movements for the last decade or so, some of which are mighty impressive and innovative (the Heuer-02T, for example - even if I don't particularly like it aesthetically).
> 
> I get they aren't to everyone's taste (what is?), but I do find the 'devil in disguise' schtick odd.




I've had multiple bad experiences with TAG service.  I had a Link where the threads on the crown weren't holding.  The watch went back for paid repair 3 times and each time, was returned as "fixed" when the issue was clearly and obviously not addressed.  The 4th time, the watch was properly repaired, but it was out for service for almost 9 months on the 4th repair.

Tried to work through both the authorized vendor and TAG - got absolutely no help.  I'm not in the market for any TAG watches in the future...


----------



## DanBrown89

bfreedma said:


> I've had multiple bad experiences with TAG service.  I had a Link where the threads on the crown weren't holding.  The watch went back for paid repair 3 times and each time, was returned as "fixed" when the issue was clearly and obviously not addressed.  The 4th time, the watch was properly repaired, but it was out for service for almost 9 months on the 4th repair.
> 
> Tried to work through both the authorized vendor and TAG - got absolutely no help.  I'm not in the market for any TAG watches in the future...



Fair enough! That sounds like a nightmare. I have heard complaints about crowns before, now you mention it. I hope mine stays intact!


----------



## bfreedma

DanBrown89 said:


> Fair enough! That sounds like a nightmare. I have heard complaints about crowns before, now you mention it. I hope mine stays intact!



I wish the situation was different, because I still like TAG's designs.  Hope your watch doesn't have any issues!


----------



## bfreedma

On a separate note, it's funny how times/styles change.  I remember when I got that TAG 25 years ago, it seemed huge at 32mm.  Now, it looks tiny.


----------



## Watagump (Oct 10, 2019)

DanBrown89 said:


> I'm genuinely curious why you think this. Tag seems to get a lot of hate and I've never quite known why; one reason seems to be because they are a little heavy on the marketing/advertising side of things. But, then... Rolex.
> 
> Other than that, it's perhaps the lack of in-house movements. But, for the price, what do you expect? I know other brands offer the same movement for less, but Tag design some beautiful (and original) watches, so I believe there is value in that. And, of course, they have been introducing in-house movements for the last decade or so, some of which are mighty impressive and innovative (the Heuer-02T, for example - even if I don't particularly like it aesthetically).
> 
> I get they aren't to everyone's taste (what is?), but I do find the 'devil in disguise' schtick odd.




I think the company is shady when it comes to claiming that certain watches were in house movements. I will never buy a generic movement from someone selling them for thousands, many do it so don't get me wrong. I just feel someone making the movement deserves the money more.


----------



## DanBrown89 (Oct 10, 2019)

Watagump said:


> I think the company is shady when it comes to claiming that certain watches were in house movements. I will never buy a generic movement from someone selling them for thousands, many do it so don't get me wrong. I just feel someone making the movement deserves the money more.



To be fair, I'm not sure I'd actually buy a Tag! Mine was handed down to me, but I do think it's a lovely watch. Some people seem to hate Tag just... because... which is why I was curious about the 'devil in disguise' comment.

I'm torn on the movement issue. I'm fully aware that my 'Calibre 16' is an ETA 7750, but I understand people might think they're getting something they're not. But at the same time, the same crap goes on with cars, electronics, whatever. Doesn't make it right, but it seems harsh for Tag to be singled out.

To be honest, I'd strongly consider going Japanese (or German) if I had a couple of grand to spend on a watch. Paying a premium for the words 'Swiss Made' doesn't massively appeal.


----------



## Watagump

DanBrown89 said:


> To be fair, I'm not sure I'd actually buy a Tag! Mine was handed down to me, but I do think it's a lovely watch. Some people seem to hate Tag just... because... which is why I was curious about the 'devil in disguise' comment.
> 
> I'm torn on the movement issue. I'm fully aware that my 'Calibre 16' is an ETA 7750, but I understand people might think they're getting something they're not. But at the same time, the same **** goes on with cars, electronics, whatever. Doesn't make it right, but it seems harsh for Tag to be singled out.
> 
> To be honest, I'd strongly consider going Japanese (or German) if I had a couple of grand to spend on a watch. Paying a premium for the words 'Swiss Made' doesn't massively appeal.




I do like the looks of the Grand Carerra, but I also like the looks of my Hamilton which was $500 used. Both are 7750 based movements, the IWC Portuguese is one of the best looking chrono's ever made, IMHO. But once again, not in house so I wont ever buy one. I want a Panerai some day, but I will only buy certain ones based on in house movements, the 388 is my goal. I doubt they are 100% in house, but close enough to earn my money. I want a watchmaker, not a watch assembler.


----------



## DanBrown89

Watagump said:


> I do like the looks of the Grand Carerra, but I also like the looks of my Hamilton which was $500 used. Both are 7750 based movements, the IWC Portuguese is one of the best looking chrono's ever made, IMHO. But once again, not in house so I wont ever buy one. I want a Panerai some day, but I will only buy certain ones based on in house movements, the 388 is my goal. I doubt they are 100% in house, but close enough to earn my money. I want a watchmaker, not a watch assembler.



I agree to a certain extent. I'm not sure I would ever buy a watch in the £1k-£5k type of range, as there is a significant compromise on _something. _And there are some many awesome watches for under a grand.


----------



## Watagump

I am really liking the look of the Cartier Drive, its a possible contender.


----------



## Zojokkeli

Not a big fan of Tag in general, but there’s no denying that the Monaco and new Autavias with Heuer 02 movement are very nice watches.


----------



## iFi audio

Zojokkeli said:


> Not a big fan of Tag in general, but there’s no denying that the Monaco and new Autavias with Heuer 02 movement are very nice watches.



I like this one: https://timeandtidewatches.com/introducing-the-tag-heuer-carrera-heuer-02t-tourbillon/

An 'affordable' tourbillon from Tag directly...


----------



## KcMsterpce (Oct 14, 2019)

This is my Seiko Presage SSA392J1.
I wear a suit to work every day, and this will be an occasional toss-in to my watch rotation. It's also excellent to wear when I go to a whiskey bar (which isn't too frequently these days, unfortunately). I am also not particularly fond of gold watches, but I like the contrast of the gold with the burgandy/brown. It's nice to have at least one or two gold watch options for certain events and/or clothing combinations.
The included black gloss strap is hideous as well, IMO. I am happy they included the brown strap.















It's not a particularly spectacular watch, but I like Seiko for the price, and they have some great dials.


----------



## iFi audio

KcMsterpce said:


> The included black gloss strap is hideous as well, IMO. I am happy they included the brown strap.



Incredible shot. Kudos!


----------



## Watagump

The finishing on Grand Seikos is up there with the best in the world. I wouldn't buy one, but the Snowflake is nice looking.


----------



## KcMsterpce

Watagump said:


> The finishing on Grand Seikos is up there with the best in the world. I wouldn't buy one, but the Snowflake is nice looking.


I love Grand Seiko. Yes, the Snowflake is very pretty. 
I love this year's blue snowflake SBGA387, and even moreso, the SBGA415 with a textured white dial. Yummy! If I had lots of money to waste, and if it was in stock here in Korea, I'd get the 415.
Then again, I find the GS Grand Heritage case designs to be too similar to Omega Aqua Terra, and I already have one of those. I would rather not have noticeably similar watch designs in such a high price bracket. I would prefer more variety for each $1000+ watch I own.


----------



## iFi audio

KcMsterpce said:


> I would prefer more variety for each $1000+ watch I own.



OK how many of these do you have  ?


----------



## Watagump

These are on ebay, very interesting. They are pocket watch movements, 48mm in size.


----------



## Saraguie

Watagump said:


> These are on ebay, very interesting. They are pocket watch movements, 48mm in size.


                               VERY SHARP !!


----------



## Watagump

Saraguie said:


> VERY SHARP !!




Tempting buy, they have a best offer also, listed in the mid 3 digit range.


----------



## iFi audio

Saraguie said:


> VERY SHARP !!



True.


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul

I just would be content with my Apple Phone then most watches I see...!


----------



## iFi audio

PatekBruguetMogul said:


> I just would be content with my Apple Phone then most watches I see...!



Not much of a watch guy, are you  ?


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul

iFi audio said:


> Not much of a watch guy, are you  ?



Yes I sure am but not the junk..


----------



## iFi audio

PatekBruguetMogul said:


> Yes I sure am but not the junk..



Point taken


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul




----------



## KcMsterpce

iFi audio said:


> OK how many of these do you have  ?


Oh, I have lots of them. Unfortunately, I leave them with my girlfriend. She's a supermodel, and moves around a lot. No, really, it's true! Honest! 
Actually, I buy an expensive watch every 3-5 years. During that time, I peruse many brands and styles, figuring out what I would like to get. I consider the movement, aesthetics, and how diverse it is from my current watch collection.


----------



## musicman59

Now, that’s a watch!!!!


----------



## mikey1964

My humble purchase for the day, I was at a local watch retailer to buy an Orient Mako 3 to use as my daily driver, I was pleasantly surprised that it came with additional strap (see last pic) and had sapphire crystal, so it was a done deal. I'll be the first to admit, I wasn't expecting too much but the exterior build quality is pretty good, watch looks and feels like a premium watch, solidly built.





But while I was at the shop, there was a Ball promo going on, and I got to the talking with the owner of the shop about Ball. Was shown a limited Edition Ball Bicentennial SG and I fell for it, sorta like the inverse dial and bezel colors of the Orient I had gotten, so I snagged it as well.





Both watches, and I feel pretty poor right now, not looking forward to the next few months of a diet of instant noodles.....


----------



## Watagump

I sold my Chopard LUC 1937 Classic for a profit today, next up, should be getting my Panerai Radiomir 388, pics will follow when it happens.


----------



## karloil

mikey1964 said:


> My humble purchase for the day, I was at a local watch retailer to buy an Orient Mako 3 to use as my daily driver, I was pleasantly surprised that it came with additional strap (see last pic) and had sapphire crystal, so it was a done deal. I'll be the first to admit, I wasn't expecting too much but the exterior build quality is pretty good, watch looks and feels like a premium watch, solidly built.



This is not a 'Mako 3' - early rumors have people thinking that it is. Instead, Orient went with a new name - 'Kamasu'

I have the 'Kano' - which was also thought to be a Ray 3


----------



## Brava210

A bit of a curveball..


----------



## mikey1964

karloil said:


> This is not a 'Mako 3' - early rumors have people thinking that it is. Instead, Orient went with a new name - 'Kamasu'
> 
> I have the 'Kano' - which was also thought to be a Ray 3


I think you're right, I googled Kamasu and saw that it looks exactly like mine. Damn, even the peeps at the shop didn't correct me when I called it Mako 3. That it is a Kamasu (barracuda) makes sense now because I saw that the Mako's were mineral glass, whereas mine has sapphire (had me scratching my head wondering why my 'Mako 3' was different from the regular Mako 3).....sapphire made a world of difference to me because I'd not have gotten it if it were mineral glass.


----------



## karloil (Oct 24, 2019)

mikey1964 said:


> I think you're right, I googled Kamasu and saw that it looks exactly like mine. Damn, even the peeps at the shop didn't correct me when I called it Mako 3. That it is a Kamasu (barracuda) makes sense now because I saw that the Mako's were mineral glass, whereas mine has sapphire (had me scratching my head wondering why my 'Mako 3' was different from the regular Mako 3).....sapphire made a world of difference to me because I'd not have gotten it if it were mineral glass.



Yep, it took a while for Orient to update their website (https://www.orientwatchusa.com/collections/sport) to reflect the new names - myself included was also mistaken before. A LOT of people thought (and still do) they will be the version 3's because of the similarities - so I don't blame you.

Btw, I assume you got both items in Singapore? From which shop?


----------



## Watagump

Well hello there Mr Panerai Radiomir 388, welcome to the family.


----------



## Saraguie

Watagump said:


> Well hello there Mr Panerai Radiomir 388, welcome to the family.


 Hey Wata very nice. Congrats


----------



## Watagump

Saraguie said:


> Hey Wata very nice. Congrats




Thanks, black strap with white stitching coming, also going to have a tang buckle, the brown is a deployant. Been a long time coming in getting my Panny, luckily selling my Chopard made me a profit.


----------



## mikey1964

karloil said:


> Btw, I assume you got both items in Singapore? From which shop?


Yep, Vincent  Watch at Tampines Mall.


----------



## mikey1964

Swapped out the steel bracelets for the rubber straps that came with the watches, not really a rubber strap fan but will see if I can get used to it, and like it.










Yes, I really am that skinny, and I have small bones to boot.....


----------



## iFi audio

Watagump said:


>



Oh my, lovely. That black strap fits really well!


----------



## Watagump

iFi audio said:


> Oh my, lovely. That black strap fits really well!




That's a dark brown strap, black with white stitching is coming.


----------



## iFi audio

Watagump said:


> That's a dark brown strap, black with white stitching is coming.



My bad. Looks good nonetheless!


----------



## Zhanming057

Watagump said:


> That's a dark brown strap, black with white stitching is coming.



Why not also get something a bit more exciting?


----------



## Watagump

Zhanming057 said:


> Why not also get something a bit more exciting?




Yuk, I do have a watch with a blue strap, its a dark blue though.


----------



## Watagump

Drool.


----------



## Watagump

Here is the strap I have coming for the PAM 388.


----------



## karloil

mikey1964 said:


> Yep, Vincent  Watch at Tampines Mall.



Hhhmmmm if you don't mind me asking, how much was the Kamasu?


----------



## mikey1964

karloil said:


> Hhhmmmm if you don't mind me asking, how much was the Kamasu?


About 280SGD, they gave me a small discount over an already discounted price due to my purchase of the Ball Bicentennial which was also discounted.


----------



## Watagump

The black strap came today, I was hoping the stitching would be really white, its kind of an off white in real life.


----------



## karloil

mikey1964 said:


> About 280SGD, they gave me a small discount over an already discounted price due to my purchase of the Ball Bicentennial which was also discounted.



Got it. Thank you!


----------



## KcMsterpce

Watagump said:


> The black strap came today, I was hoping the stitching would be really white, its kind of an off white in real life.


That looks awesome. Love that watch!


----------



## iFi audio

Watagump said:


> Drool.



Drool #2


----------



## Watagump

The lume on these things rock.


----------



## iFi audio

Watagump said:


> The lume on these things rock.



Agreed!


----------



## DanBrown89

Watagump said:


> The lume on these things rock.



That is a thing of beauty


----------



## Watagump

Trying some strap combo's.


----------



## iFi audio

Watagump said:


>



I could live with this one, yup!


----------



## Watagump

New strap direct from a Panerai boutique, close to the same color I had, but this one is OEM and tapers down to 22mm.


----------



## iFi audio

Watagump said:


> New strap direct from a Panerai boutique, close to the same color I had, but this one is OEM and tapers down to 22mm.



Looks very nice!


----------



## Watagump

One of my fav straps, even over the OEM Panerais. I have bought this strap for other watches, its only $18.95, but could easily pass for a more expensive strap, lets say $19.00.


----------



## iFi audio

Watagump said:


> its only $18.95, but could easily pass for a more expensive strap, lets say $19.00.


----------



## Watagump

My current strap rotation, hope to add another down the road.


----------



## jerick70 (Nov 22, 2019)

Well this is an awesome thread.  I'll have to post here more often.  I'm an automatic crono collector. Unlike most collectors I wear all of my watches.  Here's my watch Rotation right now. I have a few more that I haven't worked into the rotaion yet.


----------



## KcMsterpce (Nov 22, 2019)

Here is another watch I wear to work frequently (I wear a suit every day). I am a fan of Seiko (obviously). This is the Seiko Presage SSA357J1.


----------



## jerick70

KcMsterpce said:


> Here is another watch I wear to work frequently (I wear a suit every day). I am a fan of Seiko (obviously). This is the Seiko Presage SSA357J1.


Nice looking watch.  And nice photography.  I need to work on my photography skills if I'm going to post here because everyone has me beat.


----------



## Zhanming057

The "belt and oil change" combo


----------



## iFi audio

jerick70 said:


> Well this is an awesome thread.



Even though we're not into watches as much as we're into audio, this thread is cool, just looking at photos of cool stuff people in here own is a treat!


----------



## Watagump

iFi audio said:


> Even though we're not into watches as much as we're into audio,




I have 2 sets of IEM's, only one being used and 6 watches, hmm.


----------



## Zhanming057

Watagump said:


> I have 2 sets of IEM's, only one being used and 6 watches, hmm.



4 and 4, with one each incoming. Perfectly balanced, as things should be


----------



## Watagump

Zhanming057 said:


> 4 and 4, with one each incoming. Perfectly balanced, as things should be




A Zenith El Primero has been on my list for a while, but now that I have my Panerai, I really have only worn it. So who knows if a 7th will make it into my collection.


----------



## Zhanming057

Watagump said:


> A Zenith El Primero has been on my list for a while, but now that I have my Panerai, I really have only worn it. So who knows if a 7th will make it into my collection.



Zenith is fun, I might pick up an entry-level tourbillon from them if I can find one at the right price. Have you though about checking out nearby, Hesperia-based watchmaker Devonworks? Might be nice to own something designed and built close to home


----------



## Watagump

Zhanming057 said:


> Zenith is fun, I might pick up an entry-level tourbillon from them if I can find one at the right price. Have you though about checking out nearby, Hesperia-based watchmaker Devonworks? Might be nice to own something designed and built close to home




Not my type of watches, as soon as I hit the lottery I will get a Lange.


----------



## Zhanming057

Watagump said:


> Not my type of watches, as soon as I hit the lottery I will get a Lange.



Have you checked out FP Journe and Laurent Ferrier? I've been thinking about a 1815 for a while but recently I'm leaning towards one of the two, maybe a Chronometre Sovereign


----------



## Watagump

Zhanming057 said:


> Have you checked out FP Journe and Laurent Ferrier? I've been thinking about a 1815 for a while but recently I'm leaning towards one of the two, maybe a Chronometre Sovereign




I have looked at some FP Journe recently, cant say I know much about them other than the limited production and high prices. Just from some youtube videos is what I looked at, Ferrier, I know nothing about them.


----------



## iFi audio

Watagump said:


> I have 2 sets of IEM's, only one being used and 6 watches, hmm.



Yup, it's fair to ask what exactly are you doing on this forum. Are you by any chance trying to undermine it and convert everyone to watches  ???


----------



## SeaWo|f

My present from the wife with my present to her in the background. 

She got hers a few weeks early as at ~850lbs and it's huge size I was not installing the pro 48 myself.


----------



## Sonic Defender

^Beautiful Omega, very nice.


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 27, 2019)

I luv the design of Audemars Piguet.  Not within my budget, but I admire the looks and craftsmanship.


----------



## iFi audio

SilverEars said:


> I luv the design of Audemars Piguet. Not within my budget, but I admire the looks and craftsmanship.



Please make some room, I'll admire right next to you


----------



## Sonic Defender

SilverEars said:


> I luv the design of Audemars Piguet.  Not within my budget, but I admire the looks and craftsmanship.



Another to stand in line, love skeleton designs. Mechanical movement or bust I say.


----------



## SilverEars (Dec 28, 2019)

Sonic Defender said:


> Another to stand in line, love skeleton designs. Mechanical movement or bust I say.


I appreciate classic designs, but I'd like to see some different designs that shows off attention to detail and craftsmanship departuring from the traditional designs.  That's what Audemars Piguet did without looking too silly of a design.  The craftsmanship in these Swiss watches are in the details, if look closely enough, they show how much they paid attention to details.

I thought how they implemented the chime sounds mechanically seemed pretty cool. I know all of this is not practical and mechanically over-engineered, but it's like finely crafted artworks using so many different unique parts they have crafted to function strictly mechanically.


----------



## iFi audio

Sonic Defender said:


> love skeleton designs. Mechanical movement or bust I say.



So very true! Skellys rock!


----------



## Scrum92

My Rolex 116000:


----------



## joseph69

Scrum92 said:


> My Rolex 116000:


That's a beauty!
My 114300 OP39.


----------



## cj3209

KcMsterpce said:


> I have lotsa watches, but most are reasonably priced.
> However, since I saw an Omega blue face De Ville in 2007, I was obsessed with getting a nice Omega De Ville or Aqua Terra. However, I spent many years waiting for the design, price, and movement that checked all the boxes.
> 
> One day in February 2016, I saw the Omega James Bond Spectre Aqua Terra.
> ...


Drooling over this Spectre Watch...


----------



## funkle II (Jan 9, 2020)

I've always wanted an automatic watch. I tried the Apple Watch thing, and honestly don't like being that connected. This is sort of the antithesis of a smart watch. The fact that this is mechanically dependent on me wearing it is sort of cool, and organic. My family makes fun of it, but I never need to get the batteries replaced, which is always a huge PITA. I've been a fan of Tissot ever since my Rock-Watch back in the '80s. Great designs, and about the perfect pricepoint IMO (I can't justify spending large sums for what seems like just a status symbol, with no increase in performance).

EDIT: Yes, I have really small wrists (for a normally sized 6 foot tall guy)


----------



## iFi audio

Scrum92 said:


> My Rolex 116000:



<drool emote goes in here>


----------



## Zojokkeli

funkle II said:


> I've always wanted an automatic watch. I tried the Apple Watch thing, and honestly don't like being that connected. This is sort of the antithesis of a smart watch. The fact that this is mechanically dependent on me wearing it is sort of cool, and organic. My family makes fun of it, but I never need to get the batteries replaced, which is always a huge PITA. I've been a fan of Tissot ever since my Rock-Watch back in the '80s. Great designs, and about the perfect pricepoint IMO (I can't justify spending large sums for what seems like just a status symbol, with no increase in performance).
> 
> EDIT: Yes, I have really small wrists (for a normally sized 6 foot tall guy)



I’m a bit curious about Apple watch, but I can’t see myself putting my Speedmaster in a drawer, and wearing two watches would look silly, so I haven’t bought one. And nothing is so important that I need to read my messages on my wrist.


----------



## joseph69

That Speedmaster is a beauty too!


----------



## Zojokkeli

joseph69 said:


> That Speedmaster is a beauty too!



Thanks! It’s been almost a year since I bought it, and I’m still smitten by it.


----------



## funkle II

Zojokkeli said:


> I’m a bit curious about Apple watch, but I can’t see myself putting my Speedmaster in a drawer, and wearing two watches would look silly, so I haven’t bought one. And nothing is so important that I need to read my messages on my wrist.



that is a really nice watch. That’s what I would go for if I were going to spend beaucoup bucks. The one thing I like the Apple Watch for is sports. When I’m mountain biking or skiing and my phone is in my pack I can easily access tracking or even take a call while on the go.


----------



## iFi audio

Zojokkeli said:


> I’m a bit curious about Apple watch, but I can’t see myself putting my Speedmaster in a drawer, and wearing two watches would look silly, so I haven’t bought one. And nothing is so important that I need to read my messages on my wrist.


That's a lovely OMEGA! You don't need an Apple watch when you have a nice one like that.


----------



## cj3209

Looking to get an Omega Steel on steel
231.10.42.21.02.004

The white background and red logo really gets me...


----------



## LunaVixen

Zhanming057 said:


> Why not also get something a bit more exciting?



Nice, that's my endgame watch


----------



## cj3209

Ok, call me fickle.  THIS is it...


----------



## shane55

I understand why you appreciate the Omega chronograph.
I'm a big fan of mine.


----------



## cj3209

cj3209 said:


> Ok, call me fickle.  THIS is it...


Just picked one up, 8 months old.  Will post pics.


----------



## cj3209

It's amazing how some of these watches have a place in history, eg., moonwatch, etc.

My Samsung Active Watch 2 should be ashamed...


----------



## candlejack

I knew this tread existed, but didn't know it was this big. I feel compelled to share the watch that has dominated my watch interest for the past 5 years (3 years of lusting over, 2 years of ownership).


----------



## iFi audio

candlejack said:


> I knew this tread existed, but didn't know it was this big. I feel compelled to share the watch that has dominated my watch interest for the past 5 years (3 years of lusting over, 2 years of ownership).


Your watch is really good, I particularly like your strap as it's not the typical leather look. It is very surprising that a watch thread on an audio forum has reached almost 900 pages.


----------



## LunaVixen

Anyone have Sinn here?


----------



## michaelwheeldon




----------



## Brava210

Picked this up at Christmas. Timex Q 1979


----------



## Brava210

candlejack said:


> I knew this tread existed, but didn't know it was this big. I feel compelled to share the watch that has dominated my watch interest for the past 5 years (3 years of lusting over, 2 years of ownership).




Wow, that is unusual but lovely


----------



## KcMsterpce

My "primary travel" watch. The Seiko Coutura SSG021.
I love the black bracelet, and it's a smart looking watch overall.
This has a radio sync to keep the time up to date. It's supposed to only work in the USA, Germany, or Japan. However, here in Korea I think it's doing a sync because it is accurate to the second.
I don't really care that much about radio sync. What I love is that I can press a couple buttons, switch the time zone to the country I fly into, and let it automatically adjust the time/date accordingly. It's so convenient.


----------



## shane55

KcMsterpce said:


> My "primary travel" watch. The Seiko Coutura SSG021.
> I love the black bracelet, and it's a smart looking watch overall.
> This has a radio sync to keep the time up to date. It's supposed to only work in the USA, Germany, or Japan. However, here in Korea I think it's doing a sync because it is accurate to the second.
> I don't really care that much about radio sync. What I love is that I can press a couple buttons, switch the time zone to the country I fly into, and let it automatically adjust the time/date accordingly. It's so convenient.



Handsome and useful.


----------



## iFi audio

Just recently I saw this UN Freak and fell in love with it.


----------



## Zhanming057

iFi audio said:


> Just recently I saw this UN Freak and fell in love with it.



I've tried it on and it's one of those watches that looks better in pictures. The materials might be high tech but they end up pretty cheap feeling. When I went to the AD they just got one in, and the 3-4 guys there couldn't figure out how to start the watch and had to watch a Youtube video together. 

For a similar level of front-end complexity, consider the (much cheaper and similarly unreadable) NORD Crossnroll.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

iFi audio said:


> Just recently I saw this UN Freak and fell in love with it.




The FREAK is an amazing, innovative, ground breaking watch.  Ulysses Nardin is such a miss-understood brand in North America.  It's a work of art, and easily miss-understood in such a young market.  As such, they are generally an unbelievable deal when then come up.  For me, personally, if I was looking for something like this, there is little that can complete.  The FREAK is playful but still packs serious watch making.  It has refined restraint and doesn't add a bunch of bibbily-bobs on the dial in an attempt to make it seems more complicated then it is.  It really has the confidence to carry the purity of its design, unlike some others.


----------



## iFi audio

bigfatpaulie said:


> The FREAK is playful but still packs serious watch making.



When I saw it for the first time, I thought it's going to be upper five figures or so. When I saw around $20k (Freak X), I smiled.


----------



## cj3209 (Jan 19, 2020)

Love this watch...


----------



## iFi audio

cj3209 said:


> Love this watch...


This a very lovely watch indeed.


----------



## KcMsterpce (Jan 23, 2020)

Whelp, after the first watch I posted 1.5 years ago, I'll finish with my favorite acquisition (I appreciate this one as much as the Omega. It's a tie):
The Grand Seiko SBGM235.
A limited edition release from early last year, the moment I saw it I knew I wanted it. I've always wanted two Grand Seikos... a 9S-based movement as well as a spring drive watch. I don't own a spring drive, but maybe I'll get one in a couple years, if I still have a job and saved the money up for one.
What I love about this watch is how well it catches the light and seems to change appearance. The first picture is a flat lighting, "normal" representation of its appearance. The next couple photos shows how it pops and seems to shift color hues, and the depth of the etching in the dial really shows off its precision.
I'm fond of Grand Seiko. Their watches provide a lot of bang for the buck. Their movements are innovative, and quite a feat of horology (especially for the price). They don't rest on their laurels, and the polished shine on the cases are spectacular.
I think this is a beautiful watch, and I'm proud to have it in my collection. It's also a nice pairing with my Spectre Omega. Both of them are limited editions with a movement that I am intrigued by; both have a unique dial with an interesting pattern on them; while alternately, there is a blue dial and a white dial watch.
So, here are pics:


----------



## candlejack

KcMsterpce said:


> Whelp, after the first watch I posted 1.5 years ago, I'll finish with my favorite acquisition (I appreciate this one as much as the Omega. It's a tie):
> The Grand Seiko SBGM235.
> A limited edition release from early last year, the moment I saw it I knew I wanted it. I've always wanted two Grand Seikos... a 9S-based movement as well as a spring drive watch. I don't own a spring drive, but maybe I'll get one in a couple years, if I still have a job and saved the money up for one.
> What I love about this watch is how well it catches the light and seems to change appearance. The first picture is a flat lighting, "normal" representation of its appearance. The next couple photos shows how it pops and seems to shift color hues, and the depth of the etching in the dial really shows off its precision.
> ...


Very attractive watch. Congrats!

I don't like the recent trend of printed casebacks, otherwise a superb design.


----------



## KcMsterpce

candlejack said:


> Very attractive watch. Congrats!
> 
> I don't like the recent trend of printed casebacks, otherwise a superb design.


I totally agree. Why have an open back and then decide to cover it up?! Thankfully, I don't wear it backwards!


----------



## iFi audio

KcMsterpce said:


> Whelp, after the first watch I posted 1.5 years ago, I'll finish with my favorite acquisition (I appreciate this one as much as the Omega. It's a tie):
> The Grand Seiko SBGM235.
> A limited edition release from early last year, the moment I saw it I knew I wanted it. I've always wanted two Grand Seikos... a 9S-based movement as well as a spring drive watch. I don't own a spring drive, but maybe I'll get one in a couple years, if I still have a job and saved the money up for one.
> What I love about this watch is how well it catches the light and seems to change appearance. The first picture is a flat lighting, "normal" representation of its appearance. The next couple photos shows how it pops and seems to shift color hues, and the depth of the etching in the dial really shows off its precision.
> ...



That's an excellent watch.


----------



## Watagump

Added another strap, OEM alligator.


----------



## Focux

Added this to my collection for CNY 2020


----------



## joseph69

Focux said:


> Added this to my collection for CNY 2020


Congratulations and enjoy!
Timeless addition!


----------



## Focux

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations and enjoy!
> Timeless addition!



thank you, nice DSSD


----------



## joseph69

Focux said:


> thank you, nice DSSD


Thank you as well.


----------



## zuber

So, let's continue the series


----------



## Schmeisser

tutima


----------



## shane55

Schmeisser said:


> tutima



Fantastic piece. Long time admirer.


----------



## Schmeisser

yeap they have something


----------



## iFi audio

joseph69 said:


> Congratulations and enjoy!
> Timeless addition!



Fabulous piece, I'm a bit jealous!


----------



## cj3209

New titanium family member.  Slightly smaller than expected at 37.5mm but I like the compactness as my wrist is not large.


----------



## SupperTime

Fenix 6x pro!


----------



## joseph69

iFi audio said:


> Fabulous piece, I'm a bit jealous!


Thank you.


----------



## joseph69




----------



## shane55

joseph69 said:


>



THIS... is the Rolex I would wear. Handsome piece.


----------



## joseph69

shane55 said:


> THIS... is the Rolex I would wear. Handsome piece.


Thank you.
My favorite too.After acquiring the DSSD almost 1yr to the day, I've barely worn any of my others.


----------



## Podster

Man, I just can't hang wit you high rollers so I'll post choice today the inexpensive "Buli-Beater" Zircons are the only gems I can afford LOL


----------



## cj3209

Podster said:


> Man, I just can't hang wit you high rollers so I'll post choice today the inexpensive "Buli-Beater" Zircons are the only gems I can afford LOL


Dude, thats a cool watch!


----------



## Podster

cj3209 said:


> Dude, thats a cool watch!



THX, I remember my dad buying me my first watch when I turned 10 and it was a Bulova which I managed to lose track of over the last 53 years! I had some batteries put in a couple quartz watches locally and the jeweler had Bulova and I thought about my first timepiece and my father and had to buy it along with the batteries. Seems to keep pretty accurate time, looks pretty sharp and it always reminds me of my father.


----------



## iFi audio

cj3209 said:


> Dude, thats a cool watch!


Yeah, I won't argue with that!


----------



## Brava210

Just got this. Technically it's a watch as it tells the time.


----------



## iFi audio

Brava210 said:


> Just got this. Technically it's a watch as it tells the time.



...and it looks like a watch indeed


----------



## Ilomaenkimi (Feb 20, 2020)

New watchband for Apple watch. Finnish elk leather. 49,90euros. Very high quality product, imo.
Apple's own leatherstrap is about 150euros...
Aarni has watchbands for "normal" watches also. And other cool stuff like wooden sunglasses, wooden watches and leather wallets.


----------



## Zojokkeli

Ilomaenkimi said:


> New watchband for Apple watch. Finnish elk leather. 49,90euros. Very high quality product, imo.
> Apple's own leatherstrap is about 150euros...
> Aarni has watchbands for "normal" watches also. And other cool stuff like wooden sunglasses, wooden watches and leather wallets.



Karu-straps are also worth checking out. High quality and reasonable prices.


----------



## Szadzik

Zojokkeli said:


> Karu-straps are also worth checking out. High quality and reasonable prices.



This photo looks like coming from Camp Marmal, or similar


----------



## Zojokkeli

Szadzik said:


> This photo looks like coming from Camp Marmal, or similar



Lol, it's actually taken at the terrace of my girlfriend's family's sauna-cabin.


----------



## Podster

Zojokkeli said:


> Karu-straps are also worth checking out. High quality and reasonable prices.



The old triple nice! Nice local, nice Meg with a nice jacket matching NATO band  

I'm actually going watch-less today (well I do have the trusty old iFun on me) in favor of the Native American Indian Kheto (basically an ornamental bow string guard) my Father-In-Law gave me last Christmas. As an avid Native American Indian collector he has almost 2 dozen of these beautiful pieces not to mention his almost $1 Million dollar collection he has amassed that will one day be donated in his name to the museum in New Mexico. His father left him a small fortune and he has spent a lot on his collection but as a retired professor he is also well versed and knowledgeable on his collection hence he never buys cheap trinkets only authentic pieces. Anyway enough of my ramblings here is the one I proudly wear


----------



## shane55

Podster said:


> The old triple nice! Nice local, nice Meg with a nice jacket matching NATO band
> 
> I'm actually going watch-less today (well I do have the trusty old iFun on me) in favor of the Native American Indian Kheto (basically an ornamental bow string guard) my Father-In-Law gave me last Christmas. As an avid Native American Indian collector he has almost 2 dozen of these beautiful pieces not to mention his almost $1 Million dollar collection he has amassed that will one day be donated in his name to the museum in New Mexico. His father left him a small fortune and he has spent a lot on his collection but as a retired professor he is also well versed and knowledgeable on his collection hence he never buys cheap trinkets only authentic pieces. Anyway enough of my ramblings here is the one I proudly wear



Wait... what???
You went 'watchless'? The horror!
Don't you have another wrist?


----------



## Podster

shane55 said:


> Wait... what???
> You went 'watchless'? The horror!
> Don't you have another wrist?




Of course I do Shane however I have a bad habit of busting or scratching crystals when I wear it on the right arm plus the crowns always on the wrong side


----------



## Watagump

I am not sure what to think about this. A Rolex 16233 popped up on ebay with a diamond dial and a buy it now price of $1069.00 Looks real, but of course you cant tell without looking in person, or actually having Rolex verify. Anyhow, instead of someone buying it, they started bidding and now its over $1600. I really thought about buying it to flip for profit.


----------



## joseph69

Watagump said:


> I am not sure what to think about this. A Rolex 16233 popped up on ebay with a diamond dial and a buy it now price of $1069.00 Looks real, but of course you cant tell without looking in person, or actually having Rolex verify. Anyhow, instead of someone buying it, they started bidding and now its over $1600. I really thought about buying it to flip for profit.


Can you post the eBay link?


----------



## joseph69

Here is a circa '72 4-line feet first vintage Submariner 5512 w/Oyster Rivet bracelet which I've sent off  to Rolliworks for a restoration. 
The owner is a friend of mine, as well as a member of the Head-Fi community. When I receive the watch I'll be sure to post some photos of it.


----------



## Watagump (Feb 22, 2020)

joseph69 said:


> Can you post the eBay link?




It appears the seller stopped the sale and relisted it. The watch is now at $953 with 7 bids, it had I think 21 bids that got it over $1600. The box isn't correct for that watch, if its indeed a 16233. The seller also lists it as a 2011, which is also incorrect, these are from the 90's.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Rolex...Dial-Diamond-18k-Gold-SS-Box-Tag/164091970229


----------



## joseph69

Watagump said:


> It appears the seller stopped the sale and relisted it. The watch is now at $953 with 7 bids, it had I think 21 bids that got it over $1600.
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Rolex...Dial-Diamond-18k-Gold-SS-Box-Tag/164091970229


Rough photos.
I have a 16233 (below) which is a 36mm T serial# dating it to circa '95-'96 w/MOP dial set in diamonds (which I inherited from my late uncle) and  my watch goes for +/-$4-5K all day long. If it's too good to be true, then...


----------



## Watagump (Feb 22, 2020)

Too good to be true was one of my very first thoughts. I also wondered if the person made a mistake in the listing having the buy it now price. I wouldn't even bid on it, too many red flags. 2011 and a 16233? NOPE. My 16013, which I sold in 2013.


----------



## joseph69

Watagump said:


> Too good to be true was one of my very first thoughts. I also wondered if the person made a mistake in the listing having the buy it now price. I wouldn't even bid on it, too many red flags. 2011 and a 16233? NOPE. My 16013, which I sold in 2013.


Right, 2011 is a 116234.


----------



## Zojokkeli

Speaking of too good to be true, last summer I spotted a Patek Philippe dress watch at a local flea market going for 17€. 

To this day I wonder if I should have picked it up just in case. There’s always the 0,0001% chance that it’s authentic. Maybe it’s still there...


----------



## Watagump

Bids on it are over $3300 now, tempted to report it as fake.


----------



## joseph69

Just out of curiosity, I sent a message asking about the M/Y date and reference# not coinciding with each other, so we'll see if the seller replies.


----------



## Watagump

joseph69 said:


> Just out of curiosity, I sent a message asking about the M/Y date and reference# not coinciding with each other, so we'll see if the seller replies.




They didn't reply when I asked about it having the buy it price so low. But it did change to a bid only after I sent the question.


----------



## joseph69

Strange.
Also, not even a 3 day return policy to verify authenticity.


----------



## Watagump

joseph69 said:


> Strange.
> Also, not even a 3 day return policy to verify authenticity.




Its also a quick listing, kinda like take the money and run. I think people bidding are making a mistake.


----------



## VictorBLR

Like casio protrek line


----------



## joseph69

Watagump said:


> I think people bidding are making a mistake.


Me too.


----------



## Watagump (Feb 22, 2020)

What the hell, now its back to 4 bids and at $933.05, 2 hours left. A boat load of bids cancelled.


----------



## Watagump

Now it has zero bids and a buy it now price of $1075.60


----------



## Podster

Watagump said:


> Now it has zero bids and a buy it now price of $1075.60



Sure seems like it should be reported as suspicious.


----------



## joseph69

This is a total scam!


----------



## Watagump

Podster said:


> Sure seems like it should be reported as suspicious.




It sold, so I don't know if I will ever know how it turned out. I have it in my watch list, so maybe if its a scam negative feedback will show up later.


----------



## Watagump (Feb 22, 2020)

The plot thickens, this looks like the exact same watch claimed to have sold a day earlier.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Rolex-Datejust-16233-Gold-Dial-Diamond-18k-Gold-amp-SS-Box-Tag-/383421407210?hash=item5945b25fea:g:dSwAAOSw~XFeRu-u&nma=true&si=Is9wtMs5cpTyMn4sl5dTCrYJb9E%3D&orig_cvip=true&nordt=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


Now the watch which I said was bought does not show up.


----------



## joseph69 (Feb 22, 2020)

It's probably been sold 5x already.
EDIT: The S serial# in the listing above at the bottom of the page dates the watch to circa '93 yet the description States 2011.


----------



## JamieMcC

I brought one like that in a souk in Dubai about 20 years ago for $20


----------



## Watagump

JamieMcC said:


> I brought one like that in a souk in Dubai about 20 years ago for $20




I have looked at $1400 replicas online. They call them super fakes, you better know what you are looking at.


----------



## Noor Al-Tamimi

I just bought a Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 5 and I have to say it's absolutely beautiful. It's very minimal and the build quality is just amazing.


----------



## joseph69

Noor Al-Tamimi said:


> I just bought a Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 5 and I have to say it's absolutely beautiful. It's very minimal and the build quality is just amazing.


It definitely is!


----------



## Podster

Noor Al-Tamimi said:


> I just bought a Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 5 and I have to say it's absolutely beautiful. It's very minimal and the build quality is just amazing.



Congrats, I just happen to be wearing my Tag Formula 1 today myself  Bought this little baby back in 1987 and it has run flawlessly ever since but bezel is really wearing down


----------



## Noor Al-Tamimi

joseph69 said:


> It definitely is!



Yup! I've tried on a Rolex Datejust with a fluted bezel for example which is also a really beautiful watch but I have to say I enjoy the minimal aspect of the Carrera a lot more.

For example I can wear it to work without having to worry about it being too flashy and it simply looks great!


----------



## Noor Al-Tamimi

Podster said:


> Congrats, I just happen to be wearing my Tag Formula 1 today myself  Bought this little baby back in 1987 and it has run flawlessly ever since but bezel is really wearing down



That looks like a really nice and fun watch! That's what I love about Tag, their watches are designed to be everyday watches.

For the bezel I think if you send it into Tag for a service they would be able to restore it for you. Genesis Watchmaking are also a very highly recommended company. It might be worth looking into.

You also inspired me to post a picture of mine as well.


----------



## joseph69

Noor Al-Tamimi said:


> Yup! I've tried on a Rolex Datejust with a fluted bezel for example which is also a really beautiful watch but I have to say I enjoy the minimal aspect of the Carrera a lot more.
> 
> For example I can wear it to work without having to worry about it being too flashy and it simply looks great!


I have 2 DJ's but as you mentioned, they're a bit flashy so I only wear them on special occasions, but I do really enjoy them.
My OP39 w/white dial flies well under the radar and I love its simplicity.


----------



## Noor Al-Tamimi (Feb 24, 2020)

joseph69 said:


> I have 2 DJ's but as you mentioned, they're a bit flashy so I only wear them on special occasions, but I do really enjoy them.
> My OP39 w/white dial flies well under the radar and I love its simplicity.



You're right actually the unfluted bezel looks a lot more minimal, I didn't consider that. It's a very good choice and looks great! Especially with the Oyster bracelet since the Jubilee can be very blingy.

I have to say if I were buying a Datejust though I would want to go all out with the fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet rather than trying to tame it down for work, specifically in my situation anyway since I have a work watch now.

Once I graduate I am planning to get that watch as a going out watch and to keep the Tag for work/everyday.

I do love the UV on the Datejust though. I used to wear a Submariner 1:1 replica (controversial I know but I'm still a student!) and on a night out it got a lot of attention because of the UV.


----------



## joseph69

Noor Al-Tamimi said:


> You're right actually the unfluted bezel looks a lot more minimal, I didn't consider that. It's a very good choice and looks great! Especially with the Oyster bracelet since the Jubilee can be very blingy.
> 
> I have to say if I were buying a Datejust though I would want to go all out with the fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet rather than trying to tame it down for work, specifically in my situation anyway since I have a work watch now.
> 
> ...


Thank you.
You're right, if buying a DJ I feel it should be fluted w/jubilee as well.
As far as wearing a replica, the issue I see with that is safety because you could be targeted and harmed for a fake, so...


----------



## alex9090

My favourite 2 watches, Seiko 5 Automatic and another Seiko Cronograph *4T57-0060*


----------



## Zojokkeli

Couldn’t afford a Royal Oak, so I settled for the CasiOak.


----------



## iFi audio

Zojokkeli said:


> Couldn’t afford a Royal Oak, so I settled for the CasiOak.


Love the watch, especially the colour! Your dog doesn't seem to impressed though haha


----------



## Zojokkeli

iFi audio said:


> Love the watch, especially the colour! Your dog doesn't seem to impressed though haha



Thanks! I figured I needed an inexpensive and fun watch to complement my Speedmaster. 
She was probably thinking I should stop taking photos of my stupid watches and go outside with her - which I did.


----------



## Podster

Oh my gosh what a surprise it was! So my father-in-law gave me this Aragon the other night just because I sat with him for a week at the Hospital while he went through Chemo treatments for which I was expecting nothing  I mean he already let me have his daughter


----------



## iFi audio

Zojokkeli said:


> She was probably thinking I should stop taking photos of my stupid watches and go outside with her - which I did.



Hey, as long as your pet is happy!


----------



## Zojokkeli

iFi audio said:


> Hey, as long as your pet is happy!



She’s excited because we finally got some snow this winter.


----------



## ValSilva

Podster said:


> Oh my gosh what a surprise it was! So my father-in-law gave me this Aragon the other night just because I sat with him for a week at the Hospital while he went through Chemo treatments for which I was expecting nothing  I mean he already let me have his daughter


This was very nice of you


----------



## joseph69

Zojokkeli said:


> She’s excited because we finally got some snow this winter.


Nice watch. 
Been wearing Marmot since 1993 and I still wear my triple gor-tex jacket from back then, which is still in mint condition.


----------



## Zojokkeli

Lockdown collection photo.


----------



## nwavesailor (Apr 26, 2020)

I expect to be torched by folks who are into the intricate movements and not as much the accuracy, so why an automatic over a battery watch?

I have 3 'decent' watches, and while I do replace batteries, all are accurate to a few seconds +/- a month. I like to look at a watch and see it change time in sync with my computer or phone. I don't need to be anywhere within seconds, just like a timepiece to be accurate.

Here is my latest, now used with a a few NATO straps. JDM Seiko:


----------



## eiotadsa

LeasingGuy said:


> I wear one of these because I have to many other obsessions (Boating, single engine planes, Cars, High-end Audio, Women, etc.) and havent got around to mens jewerly, yet... I know its not much but I think it looks nice and it even tells time. I'm not sure I even want to view this thread. It might get me started and it doesnt take much


Wow! That's a beauty, LeasingGuy. Single-engine planes, eh? I fly single engine pistons, microlight, ultralight and seaplanes 
 Looks like we have another thread to start before we hijack the one we opened to prevent us hijacking the other one


----------



## eiotadsa (Apr 28, 2020)

joseph69 said:


> Thank you.
> You're right, if buying a  Tutuapp 9Apps ShowBox  DJ I feel it should be fluted w/jubilee as well.
> As far as wearing a replica, the issue I see with that is safety because you could be targeted and harmed for a fake, so...


For the bezel I think if you send it into Tag for a service they would be able to restore it for you. Genesis Watchmaking are also a very highly recommended company. It might be worth looking into.


----------



## joseph69 (Apr 26, 2020)

eiotadsa said:


> For the bezel I think if you send it into Tag for a service they would be able to restore it for you. Genesis Watchmaking are also a very highly recommended company. It might be worth looking into.


So, no mention about a Tag bezel.
I believe you have directed this reply to the wrong post?


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul




----------



## PatekBruguetMogul




----------



## PatekBruguetMogul

Lets see those PATEKS and Breguet's


----------



## Arainach

nwavesailor said:


> I expect to be torched by folks who are into the intricate movements and not as much the accuracy, so why an automatic over a battery watch?


I think you just answered your own question - while everyone has their reasons, the intricate movements are a huge part of it for me.  It's true that a $50 Casio G-Shock is cheaper, more precise and more resistant to both physical shock and magnetism than any mechanical watch, but I love the fine details and craftsmanship.  As a child I would disassemble and reassemble anything I could get my hands on, and knowing some of the inner workings (or better yet, being able to see them) is a huge part of the appeal to me.  The craftsmanship is another - with computers and assembly lines, we can rapidly produce amazing pieces with perfect precision, but knowing that there was a human element in the process gives me a greater appreciation.  

What's not to love about a view like this?




Anyhow, watches.  This showed up today and I'm loving it so far:


----------



## nwavesailor

[QUOTE="Arainach, post: 15588006, member: 28458"
What's not to love about a view like this?


Anyhow, watches.  This showed up today and I'm loving it so far:

[/QUOTE]

That is a really nice looking (front and back!) Omega Seamaster! 
As much as I appreciate this level of craftsmanship and seeing the intricate movement, I'm a guy who wants an accurate time piece. Just my quirkiness I suppose.


----------



## phthora

> That is a really nice looking (front and back!) Omega Seamaster!
> As much as I appreciate this level of craftsmanship and seeing the intricate movement, I'm a guy who wants an accurate time piece. Just my quirkiness I suppose.



Okay. But why? Honestly, when in everyday life do you need to be more accurate than +/- 10 seconds a day? Even professional divers who use a watch to time the oxygen they have left in the tank, a matter of life or death, will use mechanical watches often no more accurate than +/- 10 seconds a day.


----------



## Sonic Defender

Yes, a nice mechanical watch is a thing of beauty and I agree, if you are so important to need time accuracy to be perfect well that must suck. I don't mind if one of my old Seiko 5s from the early 1970s loses 4 minutes a day. I know eventually I will get it serviced and it will improve to around a minute a day, but when I need real accuracy, I can look at my phone which is always with me anyway. Having a nice mechanical watch on just feels right. Perhaps one day I will be able to afford something premiere.


----------



## nwavesailor (May 1, 2020)

phthora said:


> Okay. But why? Honestly, when in everyday life do you need to be more accurate than +/- 10 seconds a day? Even professional divers who use a watch to time the oxygen they have left in the tank, a matter of life or death, will use mechanical watches often no more accurate than +/- 10 seconds a day.



No GOOD reason other than, since I was a kid, I loved it when my Timex was striking 12:00 and the church bells or air raid siren sounded at that instant! I don't use my phone for time and don't stare into it for the meaning of life either!   So an accurate watch gives me joy and a intricate mechanical watch is your thing. We want differant things in a time piece I suppose. Your not wrong, we just differ in what we like or want.

More than the inaccuracy, if I didn't wear X watch for more than a few days I would have to reset it prior to putting it on, not my thing thats all.


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul

Lets see those BREGUETS...  Here is my 7077BB in White Gold..


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul




----------



## nwavesailor (May 1, 2020)

Sonic Defender said:


> if you are so important to need time accuracy to be perfect well that must suck.



Who is talking about SOMEONE being important AND perfect? I enjoy an accurate watch nothing about me being important.


----------



## KcMsterpce

Watch enthusiasts aren't typically concerned about accuracy as a number one priority. As others have previously stated, it is USUALLY more about the ingenuity of invention, about reaching even MORE precision from a movement that isn't just a digital readout. It is about the artistry, and the work that goes into a new, innovative movement.
For me, it's 1) uniqueness of movement, 2) dial design, and 3) overall aesthetics with the prior two points combined. I love watches, especially the ones that have an amazing new TINY detail that extends the power reserve life of an automatic movement without sacrificing accuracy - or even better, improving accuracy. It's a fascinating process, and quite fun to learn about. The 'art' of horology is what appeals to the majority of watch collectors.


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul




----------



## PatekBruguetMogul




----------



## phthora

nwavesailor said:


> No GOOD reason other than, since I was a kid, I loved it when my Timex was striking 12:00 and the church bells or air raid siren sounded at that instant! I don't use my phone for time and don't stare into it for the meaning of life either!   So an accurate watch gives me joy and a intricate mechanical watch is your thing. We want differant things in a time piece I suppose. Your not wrong, we just differ in what we like or want.
> 
> More than the inaccuracy, if I didn't wear X watch for more than a few days I would have to reset it prior to putting it on, not my thing thats all.



I can understand that. I have a friend who enjoys vinyl records for all the fiddling that is required to put on music. He enjoys "the ritual" of it all, whereas I just find that annoying and inconvenient. I enjoy taking the time to wind and set my watch every morning, but, then again, sometimes I just grab my quartz atomic watch so I don't have to worry about it.

What I like about a mechanical watch is all the care, design, genius that goes into making a bunch of rubies, gears, and metal doodads into a functional watch. It's pretty amazing that mechanical watches are even vaguely accurate and it really is a testament to human ingenuity. For some reason, I just don't get that from a quartz watch running off of a battery. But, to each his own.


----------



## nwavesailor

phthora said:


> I can understand that. I have a friend who enjoys vinyl records for all the fiddling that is required to put on music. He enjoys "the ritual" of it all, whereas I just find that annoying and inconvenient. I enjoy taking the time to wind and set my watch every morning, but, then again, sometimes I just grab my quartz atomic watch so I don't have to worry about it.
> 
> What I like about a mechanical watch is all the care, design, genius that goes into making a bunch of rubies, gears, and metal doodads into a functional watch. It's pretty amazing that mechanical watches are even vaguely accurate and it really is a testament to human ingenuity. For some reason, I just don't get that from a quartz watch running off of a battery. But, to each his own.



Thankls, phthora! 
I really DO get the attraction of all the tiny pieces and work involved in an amazing feat of engineering and ingenuity. I just have no interest in the 'feeding and caring' of a watch where others do. The vinyl analogy was a good one. I have 6 watches, all quartz movement with battery or solar / battery and, until the battery dies  they just work and are accurate. I have enough obsessions (tubes in audio gear) w/o the need to reset a given watch that I haven't worn in a while. 

First Word Problems!!!


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul




----------



## ChoColostrum

It;s good to see a post here regarding WIS. I too am one myself and love vintage watches.


----------



## iFi audio

ChoColostrum said:


> love vintage watches.



Nothing wrong with many of them


----------



## Swisshead

Hi Guys, I love Zenith Watches!


----------



## Swisshead

And Armand Nicolet!!


----------



## cj3209

One of the few actual recent watch advances with the Spring Drive...insanely accurate...love it!


----------



## ChoColostrum

Wow those are nice. I have a 60's Bueche-Girod and a 10's/20's Favre Leuba Sandow.


----------



## bigfatpaulie

cj3209 said:


> One of the few actual recent watch advances with the Spring Drive...insanely accurate...love it!



Nice!  Mine says, "hi!"


----------



## cj3209

bigfatpaulie said:


> Nice!  Mine says, "hi!"


Aww...your pic is nicer than mine.

Gorgeous!


----------



## bigfatpaulie

PatekBruguetMogul said:


>




Absolutely stunning!  Your photo deserves far more likes...

My Breguet says hello.


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul

bigfatpaulie said:


> Absolutely stunning!  Your photo deserves far more likes...
> 
> My Breguet says hello.


Also love BREGUET myself..


----------



## Sonic Defender (Jun 14, 2020)

If I could I am sure I would spend foolishly on these wonderful devices. By the way, the jewels are always synthetic corundum (Ruby) not actual rubies. At least since man-made alternatives have been available.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Some of my small collection..


----------



## kali77

Wow, didn’t know this thread existed. Nice to see some other watch enthusiasts here. Below are a few from my collection.


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul

No stainless flippers for me ever.. PM only...


----------



## cdf294

Hey there everyone. I too have a thing for watches. 
Back in the day, we didn't have cell phones to keep track of time. That's my excuse anyway.


----------



## nwavesailor

Yup, I do have an iPhone but use it very little and NOT for the time!


----------



## roadcykler

I'm in the process of deciding which new watch I want. So far I'm researching a Tissot and Hamilton. But in my price range, less than 1k, there are so many great choices. I hope to make a decision this weekend.


----------



## cdf294

roadcykler said:


> But in my price range, less than 1k, there are so many great choices. I hope to make a decision this weekend.



Best of luck on your search. 
I think it's more difficult to shop in the $500-$1000 price range than the higher price ranges. As you said, there are almost too many good options to choose from.
Let us know what you decide on.


----------



## cdf294

I thought I would wear the boat anchor today. 
This is, by far, the thickest and heaviest watch that I own so it doesn't see a ton of wrist time. 
I like it too much to sell it even though it stays in the box most of the time due to the weight.


----------



## McCol

roadcykler said:


> I'm in the process of deciding which new watch I want. So far I'm researching a Tissot and Hamilton. But in my price range, less than 1k, there are so many great choices. I hope to make a decision this weekend.



I've got both the Tissot Seastar Powermatic 80 and Hamilton Khaki Air Race, which like the Tissot also has 80 hour reserve power.  I love both and managed to get a bit of discount on both which helped my decision process....bought both!!


----------



## roadcykler

cdf294 said:


> Best of luck on your search.
> I think it's more difficult to shop in the $500-$1000 price range than the higher price ranges. As you said, there are almost too many good options to choose from.
> Let us know what you decide on.




I had it narrowed down to a Christopher Ward C65 Sandhurst, a Mido Commander II or the one I chose


----------



## flailure

So many awesome watches, never get bored of seeing them, keep it going.  I don't have many to add, sold most of the ones that would sell, but i still have a few less worthy ones,  here's my favorite, simple but effective, pardon the grime, this thing has been with me through a lot


----------



## cdf294

roadcykler said:


> I had it narrowed down to a Christopher Ward C65 Sandhurst, a Mido Commander II or the one I chose



All of them were nice choices but I like the Oris. They make a fine watch.
Congrats on your new watch and enjoy it.


----------



## cdf294

I'm wearing my Halios today. 
I really like this watch because of the simple layout and ease of reading, even without my glasses.


----------



## cdf294

flailure said:


> I don't have many to add, sold most of the ones that would sell, but i still have a few less worthy ones,  here's my favorite, simple but effective, pardon the grime, this thing has been with me through a lot



A well loved watch is a beautiful thing.


----------



## phthora

cdf294 said:


> I'm wearing my Halios today.
> I really like this watch because of the simple layout and ease of reading, even without my glasses.



Without glasses? You need sunglasses with _that _lume!


----------



## diggygun




----------



## cdf294

phthora said:


> Without glasses? You need sunglasses with _that _lume!



Yeah, the lume can be pretty intense on this watch. 
Ten seconds with a flashlight and it can be seen from space.


----------



## cdf294




----------



## cdf294




----------



## kali77




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

1972 Oceanographer reissue...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

ORANGE overload!!!


----------



## cdf294




----------



## flailure

Another of my watches that is questionable but for whatever reason I have kept.  I like the wrist band design, but not the case, movement is decent but barely so, and mineral glass that they chose to laser etch (thats what makes it seem to glow blue when light hits at the right angle) which seems like a large investment of time and effort for basic mineral glass.  

Its a strange one, why I bought it of course, but peculiar in that half of it was done well (almost to an extreme) and half kind of so so.  It does sit very well on the wrist and it keeps time surprisingly well.  Auto wind is not particularly efficient but is functional over the course of a full days amount of moving around.  

Anyways, thought I would share.  I think the company that made this changed their name from Android to aragon, probably due to Google and Android, but that would be a guess.


----------



## KcMsterpce

flailure said:


> Another of my watches that is questionable but for whatever reason I have kept.  I like the wrist band design, but not the case, movement is decent but barely so, and mineral glass that they chose to laser etch (thats what makes it seem to glow blue when light hits at the right angle) which seems like a large investment of time and effort for basic mineral glass.
> 
> Its a strange one, why I bought it of course, but peculiar in that half of it was done well (almost to an extreme) and half kind of so so.  It does sit very well on the wrist and it keeps time surprisingly well.  Auto wind is not particularly efficient but is functional over the course of a full days amount of moving around.
> 
> Anyways, thought I would share.  I think the company that made this changed their name from Android to aragon, probably due to Google and Android, but that would be a guess.


Interesting share. It does seem like a bit of an odd duck, I get why there are conflicting feelings about it.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

When the sun goes down I ONLY wear watches that use GTLS(Gaseous Tritium Light Source)..If your not familiar it is tiny glass vials filled with a radioactive isotope that glows as the molecules decay.It does NOT need a light source to "charge"it to glow..I used to have a dozen or so different watches using it but nowdays only 2 as I totally downsized my collection to a simple rotation of 4 watches..


----------



## joseph69




----------



## cdf294




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

A true ICON in dive watches has joined my humble collection...If you don't know the Seiko Orange Monster I dare say it is THE watch that put Orange on the map.Sure there where the vintage Doxas that cost an arm & leg,a few vintage Zodiacs etc..but the OM brought the colorway to the masses..NOT just an Orange watch but a real honest to goodness ISO6425 CERTIFIED,NOT just compliant,Seiko actually paid the fees to receive ISO6425 Full Certification on the SZEN series(Note the word SCUBA,not Divers as most compliant only divers are marked on dial)..This was a pro level dive watch that everyone could afford & looked like NOTHING else.....This piece was a limited Japan Domestic Market only version with a few upgrades adding the beautiful glossy Black Ion coating Seiko perfected in the Prospex series Tunas,hard,black plastic lume bases that REALLY make the dial pop & the change from "Divers"on the standard version to the Fully ISO6425 Certified "SCUBA"on the dial..


----------



## phthora

E8ArmyDiver said:


> A true ICON in dive watches has joined my humble collection...If you don't know the Seiko Orange Monster I dare say it is THE watch that put Orange on the map.Sure there where the vintage Doxas that cost an arm & leg,a few vintage Zodiacs etc..but the OM brought the colorway to the masses..NOT just an Orange watch but a real honest to goodness ISO6425 CERTIFIED,NOT just compliant,Seiko actually paid the fees to receive ISO6425 Full Certification on the SZEN series(Note the word SCUBA,not Divers as most compliant only divers are marked on dial)..This was a pro level dive watch that everyone could afford & looked like NOTHING else.....This piece was a limited Japan Domestic Market only version with a few upgrades adding the beautiful glossy Black Ion coating Seiko perfected in the Prospex series Tunas,hard,black plastic lume bases that REALLY make the dial pop & the change from "Divers"on the standard version to the Fully ISO6425 Certified "SCUBA"on the dial..



Gorgeous watch! My orange Samurai and I are intensely envious. Seems like all the best Seikos are JDM and therefore a pain to get a hold of.

I also like that you included a pic of "rocket time." Kudos for that.


----------



## nwavesailor

I bought my latest Seiko from a JDM shop, japan-onlinestore.com, and it went w/o a hitch. The seller even checked the chapter ring to be sure everything was properly aligned prior to shipping. I had it here in the US in a few days.


----------



## phthora

nwavesailor said:


> I bought my latest Seiko from a JDM shop, japan-onlinestore.com, and it went w/o a hitch. The seller even checked the chapter ring to be sure everything was properly aligned prior to shipping. I had it here in the US in a few days.



Oh no! If it's got a properly aligned chapter ring, it's probably a fake! lol

Thanks for the tip! I think there's an Orient I've searching for too.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

My humble little collection...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

A new addition this mourning...


----------



## phthora

E8ArmyDiver said:


> A new addition this mourning...



What is that bad boy on the right? That full shroud and yellow chapter ring is sexy as hell! But, a chunky dive watch on a milanese bracelet? I'm so confused.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 20, 2020)

A recent trend from China is a TON of 1:1 copies of pretty much every Seiko Diver ever made..Several companies under the same umbrella,Sharkey/Heimdallr/Steel Dive & San Martin..The thing is they are better spec'd than the Seikos & dirt cheap.The Yellow "Tuna"(nickname cause they looked like tuna cans) was $180.00 delivered with Black Rubber strap in 3 days via DHL...The mesh was handy until a Yellow Benetto Centurini Italian Rubber dive strap comes in...


----------



## cdf294

Old school today...


----------



## zotjen

Wow, is this thread still active? I haven't been here in awhile and I've been poking around and I'm amazed at how many old threads are still going. I don't think I ever even  posted in this thread and only remember posting in a watch forum I belong to. Anyway, I've been kind of sad since I hardly wear my watches any more due to staying home because of Covid -19. It always felt funny wearing a watch if I'm just hanging around the house. Below are probably my two favorite watches that I own. The first isn't a pic of my actual watch but I do own it.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 22, 2020)

zotjen said:


> I've been kind of sad since I hardly wear my watches any more due to staying home because of Covid -19. It always felt funny wearing a watch if I'm just hanging around the house. Below are probably my two favorite watches that I own. The first isn't a pic of my actual watch but I do own it.


Beautiful watches,especially that Bullhead Seiko!...One thing they teach you in SERE School is that in captivity(which C-19 lockdown sure is)it is HIGHLY important to maintain(as much as possible) the daily habits & routine you normally have..Even simple things like shaving or wearing your watches keep depression at bay..


----------



## ScornDefeat

Slightly off-topic but also entirely relevant...does anybody have advice regarding the best place to sell watches? Is there a trustworthy Head-Fi or US Audio Mart of the watch world?

I want to sell one but I certainly prefer avoiding Ebay. Any suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

ScornDefeat said:


> Slightly off-topic but also entirely relevant...does anybody have advice regarding the best place to sell watches? Is there a trustworthy Head-Fi or US Audio Mart of the watch world?
> 
> I want to sell one but I certainly prefer avoiding Ebay. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


Reddit...Make sure to follow all the rules or they drop your thread most riki tik..The thing about Reddit is that it is auto linked to the (watchrecon.com)database,THAT is the real "clearing house"but it is only links to the watches for sale you can't sell through them directly...


----------



## Zojokkeli

Mowing the lawn at my girlfriend’s family’s house.


----------



## ScornDefeat

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Reddit...Make sure to follow all the rules or they drop your thread most riki tik..The thing about Reddit is that it is auto linked to the (watchrecon.com)database,THAT is the real "clearing house"but it is only links to the watches for sale you can't sell through them directly...



Thanks! I suppose I have to bust out the rarely-used Reddit account and give it a go!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 23, 2020)

Ask anyone on the street who made the very first Divers watch & you'll likely get Rolex as the answer..WRONG!!!
Enthusiast might tell you the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms was the first..Only a hardcore dive watch WIS(watch idiot savant)will know there were actually 2 companies showing a dedicated Dive Watch at Basel 1953 & ZODIAC was the second..Even more incredible is that while the Fifty Fathoms was rated to,well,50 fathoms(300')the Zodiac was actually RATED DEEPER at 10atm(330')!!!
By mid 1955 Rolex entered the market with the 100m Sub,BUT Zodiac continued to lead the pack deeper & deeper,offering the new 1955 Seawolf rated to an unprecedented 660', while even Blancpain was left in the shallows maintaining it's 50 Fathom rating!
This is an original 1955 Skin Diver Magazine add for the new diver..This is my absolute favorite watch in my small collection,authentic to the 1955 Seawolf right down to the 20mm bracelet that tapers to a vintage size of 16mm!


----------



## phthora

A watch for _every _occasion...


----------



## snapandslide

I had no idea there was a watch thread!

Ok something a bit different for my first entry here....


----------



## ScornDefeat

snapandslide said:


> I had no idea there was a watch thread!
> 
> Ok something a bit different for my first entry here....



Wow,  I really like the look of this! Very unique, ghost-like appearance. 

Wanted to post my beauty while I still have a chance to. It's currently listed for sale 😅


----------



## snapandslide

ScornDefeat said:


> Wow,  I really like the look of this! Very unique, ghost-like appearance.
> 
> Wanted to post my beauty while I still have a chance to. It's currently listed for sale 😅



Yep, one of my favourite watches, definitely worth checking out - www.ming.watch 

I lean more towards independents nowadays, but alas my bank account can't quite bear the burden unless I sell stuff!

What are you replacing the OP with?


----------



## ScornDefeat

snapandslide said:


> Yep, one of my favourite watches, definitely worth checking out - www.ming.watch
> 
> I lean more towards independents nowadays, but alas my bank account can't quite bear the burden unless I sell stuff!
> 
> What are you replacing the OP with?



Very nice watches! I appreciate their design and the boutique flair.

I'm mostly interested in purchasing another Rolex, I think. My OP Blue Dial is 36mm; just too small for my wrist. When I originally purchased it, I like how understated it was. But a year later....wishing I did 42mm.


----------



## snapandslide

ScornDefeat said:


> Very nice watches! I appreciate their design and the boutique flair.
> 
> I'm mostly interested in purchasing another Rolex, I think. My OP Blue Dial is 36mm; just too small for my wrist. When I originally purchased it, I like how understated it was. But a year later....wishing I did 42mm.



I hear you, 36mm is a tad too small. Issue with Rolex is the damned scarcity/difficulty in buying, which personally I don't think is worth the hassle. Thankfully Rolex don't really do it for me - though I am also fortunate to have a Daytona which I picked up a few years ago before the hype!


----------



## ScornDefeat

snapandslide said:


> I hear you, 36mm is a tad too small. Issue with Rolex is the damned scarcity/difficulty in buying, which personally I don't think is worth the hassle. Thankfully Rolex don't really do it for me - though I am also fortunate to have a Daytona which I picked up a few years ago before the hype!



Definitely hold on to that Daytona!

Absolutely agree; the Rolex hype is a little much. There is a benefit of that, which is value retention. Otherwise, a good bit of hassle. I don't understand how they don't make a straight Oyster Perpetual above 39mm. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## snapandslide

ScornDefeat said:


> Definitely hold on to that Daytona!
> 
> Absolutely agree; the Rolex hype is a little much. There is a benefit of that, which is value retention. Otherwise, a good bit of hassle. I don't understand how they don't make a straight Oyster Perpetual above 39mm. Makes no sense to me.



Ah the good old days when the discontinued model could be had for under retail.....

I agree - your OP in 39mm would be near on perfect. But Rolex acts in mysterious ways (I'm guessing they want to separate from Explorer and the Professional range). Probably the one I'd go for is the Explorer II - actual modern size and the maxi plots actually fit that model best. Good luck with the hunt!


----------



## JamieMcC

Apparently Rolex are announcing some new pieces to their range on 1st September


----------



## snapandslide

JamieMcC said:


> Apparently Rolex are announcing some new pieces to their range on 1st September



Refresh of the Submariner range expected. It's been a while since Rolex have done something genuinely interesting - probably the SkyDweller was the last time. Let's see.


----------



## KcMsterpce (Aug 28, 2020)

All this Rolex talk, for several pages now.
Please don't take this as an inconsiderate post, but... what is the appeal to you personally for the love of Rolex?

My rant:
My perspective is that they were quite innovative up until the early 70's, and after that, they began a significant marketing scheme that paid off greatly. These last few years, they have gone above and beyond by playing up their name through that long-running marketing ploy to make people who don't know much about watches to believe that Rolex is the apex. With limited reservations and sales, that has only added to the "hype", but where's the mojo to back up all that hype?
Meanwhile, their movements are not particularly spectacular, and their designs are well-copied (and created/imitated by other brands that now do it better), but they really don't have a need to do anything imaginative.
The Submariner at release was amazing. So, too, was the unverifiable guarantee of the Rolex Sea-Dweller... funny in a way, because of how ridiculous the impossibility is of verifying its promises with depth resistance. Again, a GREAT marketing ploy. Since then, what innovations have come from Rolex, either in physical design, or in the movement itself that has outshined its competition?
Rolex makes amazing watches, when compared to other watches in the sub-$2000 range. However, how much advantage is there based on price for their brand compared to almost any other watch at the same price range?
Personally, I am not intrigued by Rolex not ONLY because of the snooty and snotty people I know that have a Rolex and think they're "elite"... it also is a question of how it is a better watch at any price they sell it for, compared to other competitors.
Yes, Rolex is a well-known name. There is a really high resale value (but I buy watches for myself, and don't care about resale value). For an investment, I don't get why a watch would be a smart investment versus other things in this world. You'd have to not wear it to keep it mint and more sellable anyway. I like to wear my watches, and take as much care to them as possible. But, wear and tear will degrade its value regardless. Thus... the "resale value" issue becomes a non-issue for me. I simply don't care. In terms of originality of design, I have no clue why anyone thinks Rolex has an upper hand in any way in that area, because they haven't done anything particularly innovative with their design in 30+ years. But then, there's also the movement, or the way they polish/design the metal choice they use... but that's been the same for a long time as well. They don't have open-back cases because even Rolex admits that their movements aren't particularly attractive... which ALSO means that Rolex doesn't need to spend the time and effort to _make_ these components look nice.
Thus, Rolex, to me, has the upper hand ONLY in name brand and showing off to others that you are "elite". But for me, I love watches due to all the more technical and stylistic elements that are put into its creation. I always look at a Rolex and wonder what they have done to push the field of horology further in the last few decades.
This all seems like I am bashing Rolex lovers. I'm not really doing that, because if you're a watch lover and can talk about watches, then I'm fine with someone appreciating what Rolex has to offer. I only get annoyed when people like to post on social media with a his/hers Rolex double shot and say, "Couples night out" as if that is supposed to impress. But this is the WORST of what Rolex has to offer. Or, for example, I have a limited edition watch that is more impressive my boss' Rolex, but he doesn't know what's on my wrist. He has it as a status symbol, and I almost want to laugh at how much he doesn't realize I have something special on my wrist, yet he doesn't even look at it or regard is as anything more than a simple Casio due to not being a watch lover. This doesn't upset me. It just makes me understand something about HIM. I learn immediately that he is concerned about image and having elite status, so he has a Rolex. If he doesn't notice what's on MY wrist, then I know that he is materialistic and wants to show status, but does not have an answer to the reasoning behind ownership of that watch.
This is why I make this long post... I want to hear why other people on this thread love Rolex so much. I want to understand it from the perspective of people who may actually know more about watches than those that fall into the Hype Train.

That's the primary reason I ask the question at the beginning of the post.


----------



## ScornDefeat

KcMsterpce said:


> All this Rolex talk, for several pages now.
> Please don't take this as an inconsiderate post, but... what is the appeal to you personally for the love of Rolex?
> 
> My rant:
> ...



I think the answer really is all in the name. The retention of value was a primary driving force behind my purchase of one. And I'd happy it was....because I already had to offload it haha. Any other watch I would probably be taking a bath on it. With my sale of the OP 36, I only took a modest loss on it. 

The other aspect is the reputation and warranty. Strong warranty with potential to get up to 10 years through many ADs. The reputational value of having a Rolex on your wrist in social settings. Sure, the watch isn't very innovative any more, but it is still well-made, quite simplisticly attractive, and immediately eye-catching to third parties.


----------



## joseph69 (Aug 28, 2020)

KcMsterpce said:


> All this Rolex talk, for several pages now.
> Please don't take this as an inconsiderate post, but... what is the appeal to you personally for the love of Rolex?
> 
> My rant:
> ...


I own 3 Rolex's (down from 5) because I feel _some of their models_ are simply beautiful and I don't feel I'm "elite" in any way, shape or form. It's best you don't stereotype, although there are shallow people who do feel this way, unfortunately. Nothing material can ever make you bette, and thinking this way is simply not a good mind set to have. You buy what suits your tastes and enjoy no matter what it is or its cost.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 28, 2020)

Darth Tuna


----------



## Zojokkeli

Rolex are definitely nice watches and I can see the appeal, but the artificial scarcity and pricing turns me off a bit. You can get equally good, or better, watches from Tudor, Omega or Grand Seiko for quite a bit cheaper than Rolex.

And when you get to jacked up Rolex prices of second hand market, you can get an AP, VC, PP or ALS for similar amount of money.


----------



## snapandslide

KcMsterpce said:


> All this Rolex talk, for several pages now.
> Please don't take this as an inconsiderate post, but... what is the appeal to you personally for the love of Rolex?
> 
> My rant:
> ...



I have no love for the brand. I detest cyclops and mercedes hand firstly! And then the designs for me are too conservative. I bought my Daytona (non ceramic) when they were going for below RRP. But I have to admit I'm a bit conscious of wearing it in London, it's a bit flashy. It does however have one of the best automatic chronograph movements in its price range.

Nowadays I rarely try and get into discussing the brand. 5-7 years ago I'd have said most WIS should try a Rolex - but now that does not apply, too expensive and waitlists are a fools game IMO.Rolex are 'common as muck' - but that's what you get for a huge branded luxury good. I can understand some aspects of pricing, but as with most things, buy smart to minimise any losses.

At an GTG, I'd be more interested in the WIS wearing a Frogman or MR-G than a Sub (even vintage is about ego for some nowadays).  I'm lucky to have a very diverse collection and as my tastes evolve, I'm now into interesting designs, movements and rarer watches. The Ming watch above highlights all 3!


----------



## SilverEars (Aug 30, 2020)

KcMsterpce said:


> All this Rolex talk, for several pages now.
> Please don't take this as an inconsiderate post, but... what is the appeal to you personally for the love of Rolex?
> 
> My rant:
> ...


Can you provide examples of innovative watches?  Has there been any rwal innovation for mechanical movements?  I would consider digital watches an innovation due to precision.

I find Rolex style has been imitated too much that the look became generic.


----------



## phthora

SilverEars said:


> Can you provide examples of innovative watches?  Has there been any rwal innovation for mechanical movements?  I would consider digital watches an innovation due to precision.
> 
> I find Rolex style has been imitated too much that the look became generic.



Or you might say, "classic," "iconic," "seminal," or "trendsetting," it really depends upon perspective. While I'm sure plenty of 'homage' watches are out to sell inexpensive look-alikes of THE status symbol watch, the fact is the styling of many Rolex watches is just widely appealing on its own merits.


----------



## ScornDefeat

phthora said:


> Or you might say, "classic," "iconic," "seminal," or "trendsetting," it really depends upon perspective. While I'm sure plenty of 'homage' watches are out to sell inexpensive look-alikes of THE status symbol watch, the fact is the styling of many Rolex watches is just widely appealing on its own merits.



Agreed. The Rolex status symbol is one thing; the reputation, brand value and curb appeal to the mainstream. But the watches often have a classic, simplistic styling that has a beauty and widespread appeal. 

When I consider my next watch, I've realized I'm naturally drawn to watches with similar style as the classic, basic Rolex OP. Its a good design. Its fairly understated, in actuality. Not too blingy or boisterous at all. Having a Rolex on your wrist might be socially loud, but it certainly isn't visually loud.


----------



## phthora

ScornDefeat said:


> Agreed. The Rolex status symbol is one thing; the reputation, brand value and curb appeal to the mainstream. But the watches often have a classic, simplistic styling that has a beauty and widespread appeal.
> 
> When I consider my next watch, I've realized I'm naturally drawn to watches with similar style as the classic, basic Rolex OP. Its a good design. Its fairly understated, in actuality. Not too blingy or boisterous at all. *Having a Rolex on your wrist might be socially loud, but it certainly isn't visually loud.*



That is the perfect way to put it! It's really only the name that's flashy, the watch itself is tasteful, classically styled, and faultlessly made. 

Every time I see a Rolex, I think about the fact that Rolex is one of the surprisingly few companies to survive the 70's Seiko/digital watch revolution. I mean, just look up all the companies that got subsequently gobbled up by Swatch. Or look up the history of their innovations (or more properly, the innovations that they popularized). As a company, Rolex has definitely earned its laurels. Even though it is, admittedly, annoying to see people wearing them who have no idea of the engineering behind the piece. It often seems like there is the Rolex that _watch _people know and love and the Rolex that _non-watch _people know.


----------



## KcMsterpce

I enjoy the input about your views on Rolex. Watches are an entirely personal thing, and everyone has their reasons for appreciating watches. I don't think there's a right or wrong answer.


----------



## intronoise

My Aqua Terra on a Barton silicone strap


----------



## E8ArmyDiver




----------



## Rebel Chris




----------



## mikey1964

While waiting for my Tissot PRS 200 Silver Dial watch to arrive (it's taking a while), I was scouring the local forums for some nice deals when I came across a listing for a Tissot PRC 200 Autoquartz, I was frankly quite surprised to see a watch that's both an automatic and quartz watch. I fell in love with the idea and snagged it, I sent it for polishing (along with one of well worn watch) and I just got it back today, looking like new!


----------



## joseph69

Tissot makes really nice looking watches, I've always liked them.
I had the PRS200 w/blue dial that I gave to my 20yr old nephew because he didn't have a nice watch to wear when wearing nice threads.


----------



## nikobland

ScornDefeat said:


> Slightly off-topic but also entirely relevant...does anybody have advice regarding the best place to sell watches? Is there a trustworthy Head-Fi or US Audio Mart of the watch world?
> 
> I want to sell one but I certainly prefer avoiding Ebay. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


There’s Chrono24, certainly a safe option. 
Good luck!


----------



## ScornDefeat

nikobland said:


> There’s Chrono24, certainly a safe option.
> Good luck!



Thanks! Already sold it haha. At the recommendation of a gentleman on this thread, I went with Reddit Watch Exchange and it was sold within 2 days.

But for the next go around, Chrono24 looks like a solid option.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

ScornDefeat said:


> Thanks! Already sold it haha. At the recommendation of a gentleman on this thread, I went with Reddit Watch Exchange and it was sold within 2 days.
> 
> But for the next go around, Chrono24 looks like a solid option.


So where's my commision hahahaha!


----------



## ScornDefeat

E8ArmyDiver said:


> So where's my commision hahahaha!





This is the gentleman who pointed me in the right direction!  Beers on me 🤣


----------



## mikey1964

joseph69 said:


> Tissot makes really nice looking watches, I've always liked them.
> I had the PRS200 w/blue dial that I gave to my 20yr old nephew because he didn't have a nice watch to wear when wearing nice threads.


Yes, I agree, Tissot does make pretty good looking watches, that's why I'd ordered the PRS 200 Silver dial. The Autoquartz is a pure impulse purchase as I fell for the concept/idea of an automatic quartz watch, the the watch looks good to me is a bonus. Will post a pic of the PRS 200 Silver dial when I get it.....


----------



## joseph69

mikey1964 said:


> Yes, I agree, Tissot does make pretty good looking watches, that's why I'd ordered the PRS 200 Silver dial. The Autoquartz is a pure impulse purchase as I fell for the concept/idea of an automatic quartz watch, the the watch looks good to me is a bonus. Will post a pic of the PRS 200 Silver dial when I get it.....


Looking forward to your photos.


----------



## mikey1964

My Tissot PRS 200 Silver dial came today, really love the way it looks....in 'person', my picture doesn't do it justice.






My watch winder box came today as well...





My humble collection of watches, now gathered nicely in one box...when the cover is open, the winder stops.




With cover closed, not getting rid of the plastic wrap as it protects the window...


----------



## kdphan

Forgot this thread existed. 2 of my favorite pieces.


----------



## ScornDefeat

kdphan said:


> Forgot this thread existed. 2 of my favorite pieces.



Two of the best, most legendary designs ever! And for good reason!


----------



## mikey1964

When I saw this watch, I knew I just had to get it. My last watch purchase, I wanted it to be something fun....


----------



## ScornDefeat

More recent pick-up


----------



## joseph69

2020 DJ41 with new style warranty card.


----------



## steve9019




----------



## Podster

Wearing my favorite Orient today, auto Ti


----------



## bigfatpaulie

Wearing my latest...


----------



## Podster (Nov 9, 2020)

bigfatpaulie said:


> Wearing my latest...



Yet another stunner 

My latest was and not so sure it can be latest if it was back in March but with the current state of affairs I've been judicious with spending


----------



## Watagump

This one is on my radar, not going to buy unless it comes down to what I would pay.


----------



## iFi audio

Watagump said:


> This one is on my radar, not going to buy unless it comes down to what I would pay.



How much is it these days?


----------



## Watagump

iFi audio said:


> How much is it these days?




$4000 plus tax and shipping is the lowest I have been offered. Some on ebay under $4000 for the light color dials.


----------



## Podster (Nov 10, 2020)

Watagump said:


> $4000 plus tax and shipping is the lowest I have been offered. Some on ebay under $4000 for the light color dials.



Well as Rod Argent sang, "It's only money"  Not too mention "God gave rock-n-roll to you" as well

So I don't have a really big collection nor do I have any high dollar time pieces but I enjoy what I have. My best dress watch is probably my Le Locle  






Then my fave kick around is my quartz T.W. Steel VR46 Pilot


----------



## iFi audio

Watagump said:


> $4000 plus tax and shipping is the lowest I have been offered. Some on ebay under $4000 for the light color dials.



That's not that crazy for a Cartier, isn't it?


----------



## Watagump

iFi audio said:


> That's not that crazy for a Cartier, isn't it?




The thing is, I have other watches that are higher retail than the Cartier, yet sell lower preowned. I know retail price doesn't really mean everything, but its only worth what someone will pay. The model I am looking at isn't a huge hit for them. I don't need the watch, its just something I like buying after a nice win at the casino.


----------



## iFi audio

Watagump said:


> I don't need the watch, its just something I like buying after a nice win at the casino.



Thanks for explanation and good luck at the table then


----------



## Watagump

iFi audio said:


> Thanks for explanation and good luck at the table then




Thank you for the nice shopping bags.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

My Christmas present,the new for 2020 Limited Edition Prospex Yellow Monster.


----------



## AeroSatan




----------



## iFi audio

Watagump said:


> Thank you for the nice shopping bags.



You're welcome 



AeroSatan said:


>



Nothing to dislike about this one


----------



## KcMsterpce (Dec 27, 2020)

I love me a good Grand Seiko.


----------



## Redcarmoose (Dec 27, 2020)

KcMsterpce said:


> I love me a good Grand Seiko.



I spent countless hours studying them in Tokyo. There are many styles.........more than could be guessed..... offered as variations of models. Unfortunately my headphone budget has scooped up what could have been a watch spending account. But if I was going to go all out that’s the direction I’d go. Just happy with my mid-fi Seiko few!


----------



## Sebastien Chiu (Dec 27, 2020)

Since we are here....thoughts on me getting myself a Hamilton Khaki as my first "decent" watch?

Looking to spend around $500 and it looks like the Khaki is one of the best recurring suspects out there.

Since starting to watch (sorry, bad choice of words I know) Pride and Pinion over lockdown, I've been more and more intrigued by watches.

I know, I really don't need another expensive hobby.


----------



## ScornDefeat

Sebastien Chiu said:


> Since we are here....thoughts on me getting myself a Hamilton Khaki as my first "decent" watch?
> 
> Looking to spend around $500 and it looks like the Khaki is one of the best recurring suspects out there.
> 
> ...



Highly recommend the Hamilton Khaki Autos. They are incredibly versatile! 

They work so well with a variety of straps, a true strap monster. Here's three different straps, three different looks on my wrist.


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

aaf evo said:


> Just received. Pictures do not do this blue justice.





ScornDefeat said:


> Highly recommend the Hamilton Khaki Autos. They are incredibly versatile!
> 
> They work so well with a variety of straps, a true strap monster. Here's three different straps, three different looks on my wrist.



That's awesome. Funnily enough, one of the exact ones on the top of my list.

Thinking about going that route and building up my strap collection to go with my fashion to get myself started.


----------



## ScornDefeat

Sebastien Chiu said:


> That's awesome. Funnily enough, one of the exact ones on the top of my list.
> 
> Thinking about going that route and building up my strap collection to go with my fashion to get myself started.



Highly recommend it! You can get the watch of Jomashop or similar for around $450, and then load up on a bunch of totally-fine quality straps for $20-25 each, and you can literally feel like you're rocking a new watch every time you swap. 

I have and had a bunch of other watches, including some vastly higher in price, but I keep going back to this Hammy Khaki Auto because it's so versatile.


----------



## iFi audio

Sebastien Chiu said:


> Thinking about going that route and building up my strap collection to go with my fashion to get myself started.



You go with that watch-fi and let me know once you get yourself that Hamilton 

Let's be honest, we both know that you'll get it


----------



## kdphan

AeroSatan said:


>


big fan of GS here


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

iFi audio said:


> You go with that watch-fi and let me know once you get yourself that Hamilton
> 
> Let's be honest, we both know that you'll get it



You got it bud! 

Yep, will definitely happen sometime this year.


----------



## Watagump

I have a Jazzmaster Auto Chrono


----------



## kdphan

wearing my GS SBGE257 today


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

kdphan said:


> wearing my GS SBGE257 today



So many familiar faces (pun intended) in this thread LOL.


----------



## raf1919

Sebastien Chiu said:


> Since we are here....thoughts on me getting myself a Hamilton Khaki as my first "decent" watch?
> 
> Looking to spend around $500 and it looks like the Khaki is one of the best recurring suspects out there.
> 
> ...



I'd recommend Orient Star at that budget.


----------



## Zojokkeli

raf1919 said:


> I'd recommend Orient Star at that budget.



Can’t go wrong with Seiko either, but I recommend picking the one you like the most.


----------



## kdphan

For $500 range, Christopher Ward is a brand I recommend.


----------



## ScornDefeat

kdphan said:


> For $500 range, Christopher Ward is a brand I recommend.



I might be willing to part with my Christopher Ward C65 Trident (Blue) for under this budget if it's going to a good home 😉


----------



## musicman59

Guys,
I am going to be selling my Bell & Ross BR03-94.
I am the original owner and have all boxes and accessories. I also have a custom made band out of Black Ostrich leather from an speciality shop in Paris.
If somebody is interested please PM me.


----------



## iFi audio

Sebastien Chiu said:


> So many familiar faces (pun intended) in this thread LOL.



I've been lurking in this thread for a good while and yep, lots of folks into audio are also into watches as it turns out


----------



## eaglerock

Im a huge fan of German watches, just got this Stowa from my wife for my birthday


----------



## Watagump

I have a dream watch, come on lottery.


----------



## AeroSatan

Watagump said:


> I have a dream watch, come on lottery.



What’s the sticker price on that


----------



## Watagump

AeroSatan said:


> What’s the sticker price on that




Prices on Chrono24 start at 50k or so and I have seen one as high as 500k


----------



## AeroSatan

Watagump said:


> Prices on Chrono24 start at 50k or so and I have seen one as high as 500k



*AeroSatan has left the chat*


----------



## Zojokkeli

Watagump said:


> I have a dream watch, come on lottery.



I would go with ALS too if I won the lottery. My choice would be Datograph Up/Down, though.
But until then, my Speedy will have to do.


----------



## 425455 (Jan 1, 2021)

These are mine currently ... my favourite is probably the christopher ward - it's titanium and very light.

I'm looking forward to scanning back in this thread (i only just discovered it - doh) and although I've only gone a few pages back so far, I already see there are so many nice watches on show!

Great stuff.

My collection is light by three watches which I gave to my boys  .... there's no need to die before you give them something to remember you by and it gives you a great excuse to collect more if you can 

We should do threads on paragliders and mountain bikes next!! (only half joking ...)


----------



## Brava210

One of my favourite cheapies


----------



## JamieMcC

drlorks said:


> These are mine currently ... my favourite is probably the christopher ward - it's titanium and very light.
> 
> I'm looking forward to scanning back in this thread (i only just discovered it - doh) and although I've only gone a few pages back so far, I already see there are so many nice watches on show!
> 
> ...



Of all the watches  in the pic  the Oris appeals most to me if only it wasn't so big!


----------



## Brava210

My favourite Seiko.


----------



## iFi audio

Watagump said:


> Prices on Chrono24 start at 50k or so and I have seen one as high as 500k



Ouch! That's 'only' 49.5k above my watch budget


----------



## phthora

Brava210 said:


> My favourite Seiko.



Oof. What is that beauty!? Please tell me I can afford it. No wait--better tell me I CAN'T afford it!


----------



## Watagump

Strap change, I have been using my black Crocodile for a while, I have 6 straps total.


----------



## iFi audio

phthora said:


> Oof. What is that beauty!? Please tell me I can afford it. No wait--better tell me I CAN'T afford it!



This one doesn't look exactly affordable to me


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

drlorks said:


> These are mine currently ... my favourite is probably the christopher ward - it's titanium and very light.
> 
> I'm looking forward to scanning back in this thread (i only just discovered it - doh) and although I've only gone a few pages back so far, I already see there are so many nice watches on show!
> 
> ...



Very nice! Christopher Ward and Oris seem like some other brands I should look into


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

ScornDefeat said:


> I might be willing to part with my Christopher Ward C65 Trident (Blue) for under this budget if it's going to a good home 😉



Let's get in touch! Don't have the budget to purchase now if you aren't in a rush, but in a few months I'll be in the market! Looks like a beauty.


----------



## Brava210

phthora said:


> Oof. What is that beauty!? Please tell me I can afford it. No wait--better tell me I CAN'T afford it!




You CAN afford it.


----------



## Brava210

Something simple today....


----------



## kdphan

it’s raining so I’m enjoying my 2 fav hobbies inside. Watches and IEMs.


----------



## iFi audio

kdphan said:


> it’s raining so I’m enjoying my 2 fav hobbies inside. Watches and IEMs.



Two great hobbies to have  

Enjoy and have a happy 2021


----------



## Brava210

UK is in lockdown again so....I think I may be indulging in headfi and watches again to pass the time.


----------



## iFi audio

Brava210 said:


> UK is in lockdown again



So very true, most likely a month or so...


----------



## Brava210

Clean face Seiko today......


----------



## iFi audio

Brava210 said:


> Clean face Seiko today......



Lovely piece, this one. How high in your personal roster is it? As in: how often does it land on your wrist?


----------



## AeroSatan




----------



## Sebastien Chiu

AeroSatan said:


>



Dat FOCUS and BOKEH though!


----------



## Watagump

AeroSatan said:


>




The SBGM221, love it but not sure if I would ever buy one. Looked at this and the Snowflake, not sure if I would drop down in size from 42mm.


----------



## AeroSatan

Watagump said:


> The SBGM221, love it but not sure if I would ever buy one. Looked at this and the Snowflake, not sure if I would drop down in size from 42mm.




Agreed, snowflake GS’s are gorgeous.


----------



## Watagump

AeroSatan said:


> Agreed, snowflake GS’s are gorgeous.




Watching the second hand on any Spring Drive is mesmerizing.


----------



## Brava210

iFi audio said:


> Lovely piece, this one. How high in your personal roster is it? As in: how often does it land on your wrist?


As often as maybe 3 times a week, but being a self winder it needs adjusting unless worn everyday


----------



## Brava210

Sebastien Chiu said:


> Dat FOCUS and BOKEH though!


 Now that is Gorgeous


----------



## KcMsterpce

AeroSatan said:


>


Yummy.
As I saw this post, I happened to be wearing this:


----------



## Brava210

I'm a cheap skate...


----------



## Watagump

Brava210 said:


> I'm a cheap skate...




Me too, these are so big they can be used as a weapon if need be, the blue is a 48mm and the other is 50mm.


----------



## iFi audio

Brava210 said:


> As often as maybe 3 times a week, but being a self winder it needs adjusting unless worn everyday



Thanks!



Brava210 said:


> I'm a cheap skate...



Might be affordable, but still looks very good


----------



## Watagump

My entire collection, for now and my straps for the Panerai.


----------



## iFi audio

Watagump said:


> My entire collection, for now and my straps for the Panerai.



Sick collection. Really impressive 

Which one's your main?


----------



## Watagump

iFi audio said:


> Sick collection. Really impressive
> 
> Which one's your main?




The Panerai.


----------



## Brava210

Watagump said:


> Me too, these are so big they can be used as a weapon if need be, the blue is a 48mm and the other is 50mm.



I love Invicta's...good looking,well made,accurate,..CHEAP


----------



## iFi audio

Watagump said:


> The Panerai.



Why am I not surprised 

This one would most likely be my fav as well 



Brava210 said:


> CHEAP



The key word


----------



## Watagump

iFi audio said:


> Why am I not surprised
> 
> This one would most likely be my fav as well
> 
> ...




Whats funny, at least too me. The order of the watches are from my cheapest to my most expensive. They are also in order from when I bought them and the order of my fav from least to most. They are also worn from the most to the least, in the picture.


----------



## Brava210

I like the face colour on the Edifice


----------



## kdphan

Watagump said:


> My entire collection, for now and my straps for the Panerai.


is that a PAM183 I see there?
the 183 was my first dive into Panerai.


----------



## Watagump (Jan 7, 2021)

kdphan said:


> is that a PAM183 I see there?
> the 183 was my first dive into Panerai.




388. I wont buy anything high end unless its an in house movement. Not that it makes it better, it just means to me the company took time to MAKE a watch, not just assemble one.


----------



## kdphan

Watagump said:


> 388. I wont buy anything high end unless its an in house movement. Not that it makes it better, it just means to me the company took time to MAKE a watch, not just assemble one.


Of all the radiomir cases I've owned, the 190 was my favorite. It had the JLC 8 days movement before Panerai started producing their own.


----------



## snapandslide

iFi audio said:


> Why am I not surprised
> 
> This one would most likely be my fav as well
> 
> ...



For your price range, worth checking out Timefactors. Some solid designs, though buying one is a bit of a pain with a small time window. Lots of reviews on YouTube too - http://timefactors.com/



Watagump said:


> 388. I wont buy anything high end unless its an in house movement. Not that it makes it better, it just means to me the company took time to MAKE a watch, not just assemble one.



Honestly most of the brands outsource through the wider group. A large drive to inhouse for basic movements was to find alternatives to ETA. A downside is also being tied to send back to manufacturer to service - and the brands are getting pricey. I'm over the whole in-house - I'll look for quality of finishing and if they're trying to do something special.



kdphan said:


> Of all the radiomir cases I've owned, the 190 was my favorite. It had the JLC 8 days movement before Panerai started producing their own.



I have one! Cracking watch, with the most buttery smooth manual wind. The only watch I've tried with a nicer wind cost over 50k!

Needs a service though - that will not be cheap I fear.....


----------



## Watagump

snapandslide said:


> For your price range, worth checking out Timefactors. Some solid designs, though buying one is a bit of a pain with a small time window. Lots of reviews on YouTube too - http://timefactors.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My Hamilton stopped working, since they are part of the Swatch group, getting that done was cheaper than my Panerai. I took the Hamilton to the service center, my Panerai I had done by a local watch maker. $600 for the Panerai, just over $300 for the Hamilton. Since Swatch owns ETA, they just put a new movement in.


----------



## Brava210

Vostok today.


----------



## iFi audio

Watagump said:


> Whats funny, at least too me. The order of the watches are from my cheapest to my most expensive. They are also in order from when I bought them and the order of my fav from least to most. They are also worn from the most to the least, in the picture.



You just gave me extra reasons to take a look at that photo once more and study it more carefully now


----------



## Watagump

iFi audio said:


> You just gave me extra reasons to take a look at that photo once more and study it more carefully now




I provide endless amounts of fun.


----------



## RONJA MESCO (Jan 9, 2021)

The Invicta Lupah Diver Crono (actually has a blue face and blue straps...but had to B/W it because the glare from my lighting)....


----------



## Brava210

RONJA MESCO said:


> The Invicta Lupah Diver Crono (actually has a blue face and blue straps...but had to B/W it because the glare from my lighting)....



That looks stunning.
I've never seen a Lupah before.


----------



## Brava210

Keep it simple on Sundays.....


----------



## iFi audio

Watagump said:


> I provide endless amounts of fun.



I won't disagree


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

Brava210 said:


> I like the face colour on the Edifice




One thing I do agree with Pride and Pinion is that Casio is a god amongst gods in the watch world...as well as G-Shock


----------



## KcMsterpce

I have owned a Casio Pathfinder for about 13 years. Still works! It's beat up to heck now, though haha


----------



## Brava210

Feels like a G-Shock day.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

My latest addition,a one off quartz drive with the Rhonda 715Li movement & 10year Duracell Lithium battery...


----------



## ScornDefeat

Maze GMT (on black rubber strap) from London-based microbrand Farer is currently in my top 3 favorites. The textured "pool tile" dial is a nice touch.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

The very latest & first in USA,Bulova 1972 Oceanographer reissue,aka the Devil Diver,in the downsized 41mm case with Safety Orange dial...


----------



## eastsoutheast

AeroSatan said:


>


Pure class


----------



## nwavesailor

I am not a orange guy, but that is one  nice Bulova!


----------



## atarione

I got myself a new watch Seiko SPB105... loving it.


----------



## skhan007

Here's my Datejust on the oyster bracelet. I love this watch!


----------



## MasterZen




----------



## shane55

MasterZen said:


>



My perennial favorite. Classic.


----------



## atarione

My SKX009 which had been dead in a drawer for a couple years (i dropped it).. now alive again after I decided to have a go at putting a NH36 in it.. fairly fiddly but working good..  now this SKX hacks and handwinds


----------



## karloil

Hydro modding this G 😉


----------



## listen4joy

a new timepiece.
Invicta 8926OB​


----------



## Sebastien Chiu (Apr 5, 2021)

Ahh...looking at watches again before I move!

Looking to spend around $500 on my first formal timepiece.

The Hamilton Khaki, Christopher Ward C65, Bulova Lunar Pilot, Tissot PRX, and the Seiko SRPF41 are a few that I am looking at.

Looking more for a daily vs special occasion kind of watch, no preference on style or strap.

Would love to hear your thoughts all!


----------



## equalspeace

Picked this bad-boy up recently


----------



## zuber

Sebastien Chiu said:


> Ahh...looking at watches again before I move!
> 
> Looking to spend around $500 on my first formal timepiece.
> 
> ...



I think I would go with Seiko first.


----------



## phthora

Sebastien Chiu said:


> Ahh...looking at watches again before I move!
> 
> Looking to spend around $500 on my first formal timepiece.
> 
> ...



My next watch purchase is likely a Hamilton Interstellar Pilot Day Date Auto, so I'm partial to that Khaki choice. But, Seikos are great watches and for fit, finish, and movement, they are hard to beat for the price. My pick would be a Seiko Sumo. I have one and it is exceptionally comfortable and handsome, and the 6R15 movement has proven very accurate. Now, they've upgraded the movement to have a 70 hour power reserve, which is very handy if you switch watches frequently.


----------



## Ziadax (Apr 14, 2021)

Just discovered this thread exists.
My super thin yet durable daily driver. I work around chemicals (some very corrosive) a lot so I'd rather not expose my more expensive timepieces around them 

Reference: Casio Edifice EFR-S108D


----------



## xand

Sebastien Chiu said:


> Looking to spend around $500 on my first formal timepiece.
> 
> The Hamilton Khaki, Christopher Ward C65, Bulova Lunar Pilot, Tissot PRX, and the Seiko SRPF41 are a few that I am looking at.
> 
> Looking more for a daily vs special occasion kind of watch, no preference on style or strap.



By formal do you mean for formal settings?


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

xand said:


> By formal do you mean for formal settings?



I meant formal in the sense of I've only owned smart watches up until this point


----------



## xand

Sebastien Chiu said:


> I meant formal in the sense of I've only owned smart watches up until this point



Ok the retail is a little over budget but perhaps:

https://monochrome-watches.com/tissot-heritage-visodate-automatic-review-value-proposition-price/


----------



## xand (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## snapandslide

xand said:


>


Great colour on that GS! A Limited Edition?


----------



## xand

snapandslide said:


> Great colour on that GS! A Limited Edition?


Yep!


----------



## jenkinsontherun

Hi all,

I saw the phrase "new toy syndrome" mentioned in various threads, and I think I am a victim .  Being happy with my current headphone set up, I'm getting an itch to buy something new.

Watches caught my attention.  However, I don't want to spend as much time as I spend learning about headphones, haha.

Though this is a cheesy analogy, can someone recommend me the "HD600" of wristwatches?

Specifically
-Vintage, but not super vintage
-1 Quartz recommendation, 1 mechanical recommendation
-Under 500USD, ideally under 300USD.

Many would say buy a watch that looks good to me, I want to start with something agreeable.  This way, I can branch out into different subsets of watches.  I guess wasting time in this hobby is bound to happen, just like headphones!

Thanks for the recommendations.


----------



## xand

jenkinsontherun said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I saw the phrase "new toy syndrome" mentioned in various threads, and I think I am a victim .  Being happy with my current headphone set up, I'm getting an itch to buy something new.
> 
> ...


Seiko generally.

Also see the tissot I posted above.


----------



## Zojokkeli

jenkinsontherun said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I saw the phrase "new toy syndrome" mentioned in various threads, and I think I am a victim .  Being happy with my current headphone set up, I'm getting an itch to buy something new.
> 
> ...



Seiko SKX007 is a classic and it was also my first mechanical watch. Can’t go wrong with any Seiko though.
Casio has a bunch of great watches for cheap.
Tissot and Orient are worth a look too.
I would also recommend checking out the used watch market.


----------



## KcMsterpce

I agree that Seiko is great bang for the buck. I have four of them. Love them all. Look up the Seiko Presage series, especially. 
Grand Seiko is bigger money, but again... you get a TON of quality and design for the price.


----------



## Ziadax (Apr 18, 2021)

I can't really say there's an HD600 of watches other than the tried and true Seiko 5 series, as they're the workhorse movement that everyone knows. In terms of durability, G-shocks are still pretty much the king of being indestructible - but in general quartz movements are inherently more sturdy than mechanicals

I would actually argue that now in the budget automatic sector Orient is doing a better job than Seiko, though both are still some of the best you can get and both punch above their asking price range. For under 300 you can get a variety of types from dress to diver to sport/field/casual from Orient all with in house movements that perform pretty decently. You might be able to find some microbrands using ETA, Sellita, or Miyota (Citizen) automatic movements within your budget range as well. Arguably some of these 3rd party movements will be easier to service down the road than some in house movements if you decide to keep them for the long haul.

For quartz I'd stick to either Seiko, Timex, Citizen (Eco-drive is amazing), or Casio (Edifice, Oceanus, G-shock). If you want to go swiss, the new Tissot PRX looks pretty enticing as well if it suits your style. Bulova also has some interesting quartz options within your budget - they're quartz, but they sweep smoother than most mechanicals with the 262khz frequency and honestly probably the closest you're going to get to GS's famous spring drive sweep for a fraction of the price.


----------



## musicj

All those beautiful watches. My wallet already hurt enough when I browsing headphone gears, and now again


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

musicj said:


> All those beautiful watches. My wallet already hurt enough when I browsing headphone gears, and now again



It's a...pretty normal problem we all have!

Wait for my first watch, the Tissot PRX (still haven't decided between black or blue dial) is insanely hard.

My local distributor *should* be getting them in the next week or so, but he's expecting them to sell out fast again.


----------



## joseph69

Sebastien Chiu said:


> Wait for my first watch, the Tissot PRX (still haven't decided between black or blue dial) is insanely hard.


The PRX is a gorgeous watch.
I'd think that the blue dial will be a good bet being it will look black in certain lighting so you'll have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Redcarmoose

Sebastien Chiu said:


> It's a...pretty normal problem we all have!
> 
> Wait for my first watch, the Tissot PRX (still haven't decided between black or blue dial) is insanely hard.
> 
> My local distributor *should* be getting them in the next week or so, but he's expecting them to sell out fast again.


Tissot really did well reintroducing that watch! I have one Tissot and my Wife has one, that is her main watch she wears every day. Really you can’t go wrong with either, I think!


----------



## Jayden

What about Tudor Black Bays? I heard they are good 'starter' watches for 'newbies'


----------



## Zojokkeli (May 12, 2021)

Jayden said:


> What about Tudor Black Bays? I heard they are good 'starter' watches for 'newbies'



Great watches. Wish they brought back the rose logo for the new models. I wouldn't consider them starter watches, though. That would be like saying LCD-4 is a great starter headphone for people new into audio.


----------



## Jayden

Zojokkeli said:


> Great watches. Wish they brought back the rose logo for the new models. I wouldn't consider them starter watches, though. That would be like saying LCD-4 is a great starter headphone for people new into audio.


Oooo! What would be good watches as starters in your opinion?


----------



## Zojokkeli

Jayden said:


> Oooo! What would be good watches as starters in your opinion?



Depending on one's budget, I think for example Seiko, Casio and Orient are great starter watches on the cheaper end of spectrum. Longines, Hamilton, Sinn, Oris etc. are great watches that are a bit more expensive, but still cheaper than Tudor, Omega, Rolex and other "big names."


----------



## Jayden

Zojokkeli said:


> Depending on one's budget, I think for example Seiko, Casio and Orient are great starter watches on the cheaper end of spectrum. Longines, Hamilton, Sinn, Oris etc. are great watches that are a bit more expensive, but still cheaper than Tudor, Omega, Rolex and other "big names."


Oh cool! I have a daily Casio, but recently the strap gave way and its beyond repair, so I am looking for a daily watch that's not too harsh on the wallet


----------



## Jayden

What are some Casios that are good for daily wear if I may ask?


----------



## Ziadax (May 24, 2021)

Jayden said:


> What are some Casios that are good for daily wear if I may ask?



I'd say take a look at the various Edifice models if you like the classic analogue watch look, and if your budget allows, the Oceanus line as well. If you like digital displays, the classic line is tried and true as well (F-91W,etc).

I'd recommend G-shock, but a lot of their cheaper models have fused straps with the rest of the case that don't easily allow interchanging if it breaks. Their higher end models and the MRG/MTG series look pretty nice though.


----------



## Zojokkeli

Jayden said:


> What are some Casios that are good for daily wear if I may ask?



Probably can’t go wrong with any, but for example F-91W ”Terrorist Casio” and the newer ”CasiOaks” are great bang for the buck.


----------



## SilverEars

Classic dive watches are getting rather generic.  You know the many many that looks like the Rolex submariner.


----------



## snapandslide

SilverEars said:


> Classic dive watches are getting rather generic.  You know the many many that looks like the Rolex submariner.


It's a tough one - a lot of smaller brands can so easily fall into the trap. I still think Seiko dive designs are some of the best out there. Something really more 'out there' is this watch I have from a smaller brand Ming. Albeit a bit more expensive, but its something that does not follow the generic trend -


----------



## Jayden

Ziadax said:


> I'd say take a look at the various Edifice models if you like the classic analogue watch look, and if your budget allows, the Oceanus line as well. If you like digital displays, the classic line is tried and true as well (F-91W,etc).
> 
> I'd recommend G-shock, but a lot of their cheaper models have fused straps with the rest of the case that don't easily allow interchanging if it breaks. Their higher end models and the MRG/MTG series look pretty nice though.


Oh cool! Will check Edifice out! I've also noticed about fused straps on the G-shocks, a bit of a turn-off for me. 

I'm a pretty rough person so I might just destroy it if I were to get the MRG/MTG. But it could look nice weathered I supposed?


----------



## Jayden

Zojokkeli said:


> Probably can’t go wrong with any, but for example F-91W ”Terrorist Casio” and the newer ”CasiOaks” are great bang for the buck.


CasiOaks looks good too! Looks tough enough for day to day use. 

What about other brands? Seiko, Times, Victorinox or any other alternatives?


----------



## Zojokkeli

Jayden said:


> CasiOaks looks good too! Looks tough enough for day to day use.
> 
> What about other brands? Seiko, Times, Victorinox or any other alternatives?



Seiko SKX007 is a classic and like for many others, it was my first mechanical watch. Seiko has tons of nice diver, dress and sport watches for all budget ranges.


----------



## atarione

I built a watch..  bought a MM200 (reduced 42mm case SPB185) NH35 , Dial-Maker AM Dial and mm300 style hands) and this is the result..


----------



## Jayden

Zojokkeli said:


> Seiko SKX007 is a classic and like for many others, it was my first mechanical watch. Seiko has tons of nice diver, dress and sport watches for all budget ranges.


Oh that model is nice too! I bought the full black GA2100 CasiOak. Cant wait for it to arrive!

On a side note, anyone knows of any good online sources to get mod kits for GA2100?


----------



## Zojokkeli

Jayden said:


> Oh that model is nice too! I bought the full black GA2100 CasiOak. Cant wait for it to arrive!
> 
> On a side note, anyone knows of any good online sources to get mod kits for GA2100?



Nice! I have the yellow CasiOak, it's a fun watch for sure.


----------



## Jayden

Zojokkeli said:


> Nice! I have the yellow CasiOak, it's a fun watch for sure.


Receiving mine today, might just get another colourway. Man, watches are real poison!


----------



## xand

Scratchy scratched, but I still like it!


----------



## AeroSatan

Really getting into GS’s lately


----------



## snapandslide

AeroSatan said:


> Really getting into GS’s lately


Well made watches - however the aesthetics have always left me indifferent and one reason I've never bought one (I should have bought a snowflake years ago when I had one in my hands on a trip to japan for silly cheap money). 

This recent release however I find fantastic - https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/grand-seiko-spring-drive-sbgy007


----------



## chrisgtl




----------



## snapandslide

chrisgtl said:


>


The racing variants are highly under-rated in the co-axial range. Seems to wear well on you - as usually big watches!


----------



## Watagump

Nothing new in the watch department, just some straps I have added. The first 3 on the left are OEM, even the one on the watch, the rest are aftermarket. I really prefer contrast stitching, so the 3rd from the left really doesn't get used. It is the one that came with the watch though.


----------



## Zojokkeli

Speedy on a boat.


----------



## monduvo (Jul 20, 2021)

Hi.


I found out about this thread recently, and thought I would share some of my thoughts and photos of watches I use in rotation.

My casual/all-rounder watch for on-the-go and outdoors is a Casio Mudmaster (GWG1000-1A3) with hook strap.
  


Another decent rounder watch I wear when hiking on long distance trails is a Casio Rangeman (GW9400-1B) with nylon strap, as I find its compass easier to use.
 


For work, sometimes I wear a Casio F-91W with nylon strap, due to its thinner profile and light weight.



On the weekends, for casual outings, my go-to watch is a Smiths PRS-29A (microbrand TimeFactors, 36mm, hand-winding) with a MN nylon strap.
   


-monduvo.


----------



## snapandslide

monduvo said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> I found out about this thread recently, and thought I would share some of my thoughts and photos of watches I use in rotation.
> ...



The Smiths is a very good watch, Eddie makes some great ones.....I have 2!!! I'm happy to see Eddie getting a lot of success, he deserves it. I'm also pretty active on his forum, tz-uk which can be rather ecclectic!


----------



## monduvo (Jul 22, 2021)

snapandslide said:


> The Smiths is a very good watch, Eddie makes some great ones.....I have 2!!! I'm happy to see Eddie getting a lot of success, he deserves it. I'm also pretty active on his forum, tz-uk which can be rather ecclectic!



Hi snapandslide,



Thanks for sharing this.

You are the first to mention Eddie of TimeFactors and “reissued” Smiths watches.

It seems to be a rarity to hear much about microbrand “reissued” military watches and vintage watches on threads and forums like this, yet watches in general have been my first loved hobby, and still is, before I knew anything about headphones, Walkmans, stereo speakers and hi-fi audio.


As for Eddie’s Smiths line-up, there are a few I like, but there is no other watch out there with an ETA 2801 hand-winding movement, low profile push-pull crown, antimagnetic steel cage, domed sapphire crystal and with a beautifully done timeless classic design in 36mm diameter and just over 10mm in case thickness at a similar price point and value like the PRS-29A.  This watch is the one I reach for the most (purchased one within the first ten minutes of TimeFactors online store's opening from their website, on a Sunday morning in March 2020) and get the most wrist time (currently fitted with an Erika's Originals Marine Nationale inspired elastic black nylon strap with black DLC coated stainless steel buckle, as I find it to be the most comfortable) and enjoyment from, as it is as close as it can get to the original vintage Smiths timepiece, with Eddie’s own take on his reissued version while keeping true to its form, design and function as much as possible without upsetting its balance.  When visually comparing the reissued TimeFactors Smiths PRS-29A to the original Smiths model (based on photos I have seen online), I do find the slightly thicker lug arms a touch wider than I would have liked, yet this is nitpicking at this point on aesthetics more than finding the right median in design and function for all-around versatility, durability and reliability.

Below is a photo of my PRS-29A with two straps I've used prior.
The strap at the very right is a Haveston Parade black nylon strap with brushed stainless steel hexagonal buckle and brushed stainless steel keepers.
Strap at the furthest right is a RAF inspired single-pass black leather strap with polished stainless steel buckle and leather keeper.




Also, another, and rather more highly anticipated, one of Eddie's "reissued" take on a military chronograph watch is a Smiths monopusher chronograph inspired by the LeMania monopusher chronograph (bi-compax) which was made for the British Royal Navy in the 1960s.  I have been reading and following up on the revisions he's been making lately in the forum, and it seems like he is following his heart of artistry and more of his own personal take/approach on making some cosmetic changes in the hand, marker and dial to cater to a more wide audience of watch seekers and enthusiasts alike. Although I would have liked the monopusher chronograph dial, minute hand and hour marker to be more closely similar to the original with black hour numerals, black hour hand, black minute hand/marker indicators, black seconds hand, all beautifully contrasted by a clean white dial with no lume, it would be interesting to see what the final revision first sample/prototype would look like in the near coming months.  We can only wait and see how this one will turn out.


I'd love to see other projects in the works that Eddie of TimeFactors has in store next.  Maybe a modern take on a Universal Genève 1940s Tri-Compax chronograph with manual-winding column-wheel chronograph movement, plexiglass crystal, low profile crown and twin pushers, blued steel hands, telemeter scale, moonphase and calendar (display of month, date and day would be a plus)?  That would be a dream.

Here is a screenshot taken of a photo of an original 1945 Universal Genève Tri-Compax chronograph watch (reference 22279, made sometime in mid-1940s / photo is originally from the Hodinkee website).



And, speaking of the 1940s, I'll end my post for now with a YouTube video to a short segment of an all-time classic film 'A Song Is Born,' with long-remembered greats Danny Kaye, Benny Goodman, Louie Bellson, Louis Armstrong and many more.




-monduvo.


----------



## Zojokkeli

That PRS-29A is a really nice looking watch!


----------



## monduvo (Jul 22, 2021)

Zojokkeli said:


> That PRS-29A is a really nice looking watch!



Hi Zojokkeli,


Thanks, it is indeed a beauty of simplicity and charm.

One of the first things I notice in the PRS29A is there is something alluring about the way the outer contoured shape of its lug arms and its delicate lines gracefully follow an effortless form.

It almost feels as if the lug arms' contoured lines gently flow and disappear into its own space while giving the illusion of continuity and transcendence into something much more.


-monduvo.


----------



## snapandslide

monduvo said:


> Hi snapandslide,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Monduvo - what a great post! Like you watches is my main passion - I've been in this hole of a hobby for a while now! 

Eddie's got great skill in recreating and manufacturing watches - his work in the military side of things is top notch. But that also lends to my main criticism of Eddie - too much recreation and not enough new/innovative design. Which is a shame because his track record with watches like the Dreadnaught is superb. My other criticism (which others may find as a plus...) is I prefer 37-38mm as my smallest size, 36mm is just a tad too small for me unfortunately. Alas the market is loving that size and he's selling like hot cakes in that area so all power to him.

Agree on the monopusher - also something I've been following. His biggest challenge in projects going forward is getting the right movements - I'm pretty sure he stopped producing the Smiths with the 2801 because he just couldn't get any more movements. It's an issue across the industry for microbrands when you're so far down the pecking order. I hope he can continue sourcing Swiss movements as variations to simply just Miyota (nothing wrong mind you with them). 

As to the future - as I say, non military would be great! I'm looking forward to the Caribbean, but I really have enough dive watches (my two Eddies are the DN Voyager and a PRS-3 blue LE). But I'm on a self imposed ban from watches this year (which has all gone into head-fi..........).


----------



## monduvo (Jul 23, 2021)

snapandslide said:


> Hey Monduvo - what a great post! Like you watches is my main passion - I've been in this hole of a hobby for a while now!
> 
> Eddie's got great skill in recreating and manufacturing watches - his work in the military side of things is top notch. But that also lends to my main criticism of Eddie - too much recreation and not enough new/innovative design. Which is a shame because his track record with watches like the Dreadnaught is superb. My other criticism (which others may find as a plus...) is I prefer 37-38mm as my smallest size, 36mm is just a tad too small for me unfortunately. Alas the market is loving that size and he's selling like hot cakes in that area so all power to him.
> 
> ...



Hi snapandslide,


I agree and can relate to most of the things you mentioned about Eddie’s recreational take on the line-ups of watches he has put on TimeFactors.

I think most of the watches he has worked on and sells comes from his hobbyist approach in working with tried-and-true all-classic designs and movements.

Further, I can see that many of his watches from his timepiece line-ups seem to be overcrowded in a way with more similarities than what sets each model apart in terms of their intended use, functionality and qualities.

I think it would be resourceful for Eddie to keep the Precista, Smiths and Dreadnaught line-ups, and narrow down and refine the models that hold fair significance and value in watchmaking history and community with changes where needed, as I believe these three timepiece line-ups have enough qualities of their own to differentiate themselves apart and significantly more so from the rest of his other timepiece line-ups.

Also, for development in recent and upcoming watches that Eddie has worked on, I think it would be a more sustainable move for Eddie to deconstruct other tried-and-true hand-winding chronograph movements, rather than using the same common base movement (such as the ETA/Valjoux Caliber 7750), and make refinements in the right places where needed most with less bulk of material and parts and with redesigned in-house interconnecting parts for more efficiency in operation/functionality of its components and in the development/production process as a whole.

One other thing I would like to add is the lack of character in Eddie’s watches, as watches made at this level of pedigree should at least share some of the characteristics and intangible qualities (emotion) that were found in original issued military watches.  Every part of the watch from operation in winding of the crown to pulling/pushing of the crown and to simply have it worn on the wrist should be an alluring experience that is special and unique to the watch by captivating the individual’s emotions and senses.

Maybe one day Eddie will find and bring something new to the table and see how things progress from there.


-monduvo.


----------



## snapandslide

monduvo said:


> Hi snapandslide,
> 
> 
> I agree and can relate to most of the things you mentioned about Eddie’s recreational take on the line-ups of watches he has put on TimeFactors.
> ...



Very well said - I've mentioned to Eddie a few times about 'stepping up' and going into another price range. But he's found that hard - the few times he's made watches at the £1k level, they've taken quite some time to sell out. He may have stuck himself with the level of creations he's currently at. We forget the Dreadnaught essentially kicked off the whole micro-brand segment 20 odd years ago - what a watch that was. So he can create that character, but alas we've not seen it enough. Wearing my PRS-3 today, which funnily is one of the watches people comment on a lot!


----------



## monduvo (Jul 23, 2021)

snapandslide said:


> Very well said - I've mentioned to Eddie a few times about 'stepping up' and going into another price range. But he's found that hard - the few times he's made watches at the £1k level, they've taken quite some time to sell out. He may have stuck himself with the level of creations he's currently at. We forget the Dreadnaught essentially kicked off the whole micro-brand segment 20 odd years ago - what a watch that was. So he can create that character, but alas we've not seen it enough. Wearing my PRS-3 today, which funnily is one of the watches people comment on a lot!



Hi snapandslide,


These are all excellent points and are well received.  I love the unique styling of your diver watch, which is somewhat reminiscent of Omega Seamaster Diver and Omega Planet Ocean in its hour markers and its 3 o’clock & 9 o’clock hour numerals on the dial, with a bit of Doxa Sub 300T in the orange outlined minute hand and slightly in the taper shaped ends of the case.

As for Eddie’s current line-up of his staple timepieces, starting with the Dreadnought, I feel the redesign of its case and exterior, while still an important part of the process to improve durability and longevity in build quality and use, appears more retro-dated and not as visually/emotionally engaging when it was first released in its design and form, as watches in this class (military diver type with bold/forward styling) need more than just internal changes in material and construction and minor revisions to stay relevant and to sustain longevity in its brand/image.

I believe Eddie would have to deconstruct, examine and redesign and reconstruct the Dreadnought in reviving its design in a more appealing way while preserving its bold character and visuals to rekindle the same kind of feeling and spirit of excitement and mystique which were once key to the Dreadnought’s initial success.  Hopefully, these redesign cues and redevelopment process will help inspire Eddie to go out of his comfort zone and come up with another memorably unique timepiece creation of his own.

Lastly, as we live with change in times, I think people in general have a progressive-forward view in evolutionary growth of design and style of a product from its starting point.  And, as the right median of changes are being made in design and components, without reaching their extremes, I believe these changes keep a balance in continued interest of people, fostered growth of love and passion of this hobby and the significance of the watch/timepiece brand’s identity for many years to come.


-monduvo.


----------



## monduvo (Jul 24, 2021)

Hi everyone.


It’s been four months since I first got these, and I still like this pairing, as I feel they complement each other well.

Casio Mudmaster (GWG1000-1A3) and EE LX.






-monduvo.


----------



## monduvo (Jul 31, 2021)

Hello everyone.



It has been a while since I've posted here.

From the past few weeks of my continued search in finding an all-rounder dive watch that would suit most of my preferences and use, I have come back to a watch brand that initially did not work with most of my preferences and uses, in terms of all-around practicality and ergonomics, in January 2021. Prior to finding out about this watch brand, there was a particular diver watch from another watch brand that I read about and purchased years before.

Ever since I had an Invicta 9937 as my first diver watch (with an ETA 2824 25 jewels automatic movement) in 2006, and later ended up with a loose seconds hand from its dial after about two years of wearing and using it almost daily on-the-go, I looked into more entry level priced watches and ended up wearing Casio G-Shock watches for a long while.

Fast forward to December 2020, I came across some military grade diver watches from Marathon Watch Company, and I ended up going for the Marathon GSAR (Government Search and Rescue) USMC (United States Marine Corps) diver watch (with an ETA 2824 25 jewels automatic movement), as I felt that its price point for what I was getting seemed to be more than reasonable.

Sometime in January 2021, the Marathon GSAR diver watch arrived, and after wearing and using it for few outings and grocery/cafe trips, I noticed there was more heft in feel of the weight and slight bulk shape and form of the watch.  Another thing I noticed was its protruded crown which frequently got in direct contact with the bottommost part of my hand even with just a slight lift of my left hand to wrist, and made it uncomfortable to use and wear for more than several hours at a time.  Lastly, the size and position of its hour numerals and markers made it somewhat difficult and inconvenient to see the time at a glance, as the crystal appeared to make the inner metal ring of the dial to occupy more space, which gave the optical effect of its hour numerals and hour and minute hands and markers of the dial to be pushed more inward with less space in between its markers and hands.  As a result, this made legibility of the time fairly difficult from a quick/brief glance on-the-go.







In a little less than a month, I ended up selling the Marathon GSAR USMC diver watch on eBay, and I went back to wearing my Casio G-Shock DW5600E-1 mostly for work use.


After months of acquiring more interest in searching, reading and learning more about in-ear monitors than watches from February up until June of 2021, sometime in July 2021, I continued my search for a diver watch that would meet most of my preferences and uses for on-the-go and also for work.  From the last week of July 2021, after having recently purchased a wall digital clock from Marathon Watch Company, I revisited line-ups of their watches, and after having gathered enough information from threads and reviews about the watch I had in mind, I went for a Marathon Jumbo Day Date diver watch (46mm in diameter, with Tritium gas tube markers, and an ETA 2836 25 jewels automatic movement with day and date complication).

As of July 30, 2021, the Marathon JDD arrived late Friday morning, and after wearing this watch on a quick drive after work to get some grocery at the market and back, the raised metal caseback makes a noticeable difference in evenly distributing the weight and feeling of heft, and more importantly providing enough space with just the right amount of distance in its position for more free range movement of my left hand to wrist without feeling any interference nor irritation from contact with its crown.  Also, I found its hour numerals, hour and minute markers and hands to have the right amount of space in between with more balance in their subtly pronounced visual presence and legible appearance.

Here are some photos of the Marathon Jumbo Day Date diver watch (46mm in diameter, with Tritium gas tube markers, ETA 2836 25 jewels automatic, and fitted with a Marathon single-pass black ballistic nylon strap in 22mm width), and also of its comparison in size with the Casio Mudmaster GWG1000-1A3.

















-monduvo.


----------



## lgcubana

_*"*_CasiOak_*"*_

The Dark Knight & Gunmetal Grey


----------



## AeroSatan

<3


----------



## Strayngs

I use this Luminox with a Intregrated flash light from Sure Fire for work.


----------



## Watagump

Here is a little lumen action going on with the Panny.


----------



## KcMsterpce (Aug 9, 2021)

AeroSatan said:


> <3


Nice bracelet! I have been considering doing the same myself, but I still haven't done it.
May I ask, where did you buy it?

Here's mine:


----------



## Blaithin

KcMsterpce said:


> Nice bracelet! I have been considering doing the same myself, but I still haven't done it.
> May I ask, where did you buy it?
> 
> Here's mine:


Nice, a grand seiko similar to this...I think SBGR311 really kicked off my watch collecting. Ironically though, I still haven't picked up a grand seiko at all. Really should get to that, but my list is incredibly long.


----------



## KcMsterpce

Blaithin said:


> Nice, a grand seiko similar to this...I think SBGR311 really kicked off my watch collecting. Ironically though, I still haven't picked up a grand seiko at all. Really should get to that, but my list is incredibly long.


I understand the "long list" issue. I have a lot of watches, but not many above $400. With that said, I am totally in love with my GS SBGM235 (pictured), and one day I will have a spring drive. I think it's the pinnacle of awesomeness in terms of movements. It's unique, beautiful, and - with last year's innovation - phenomenal to have a FIVE DAY power reserve on a kinetic watch (!).
With that said, I don't make enough disposable income for me to logically spend the money required to get a spring drive at this point in time. It might be several years before I bite the bullet (if ever). At the same time, I think it's healthy to "want" and be willing to wait for giving in to desires of personal interest that have no need for practical application. Thus, it may be 3-10 years before I get a spring drive.
Will my watch collection be complete? Of course not! Just like the desire to enjoy audio gear... the pursuit is some of the fun. The reality of achieving a goal only makes you seek the NEXT goal.
I have learned to stop chasing the dragon, and spend more time enjoying what I have NOW and appreciating the fact I have THAT instead of worrying about what I _don't_ have.


----------



## Blaithin (Aug 18, 2021)

KcMsterpce said:


> I understand the "long list" issue. I have a lot of watches, but not many above $400. With that said, I am totally in love with my GS SBGM235 (pictured), and one day I will have a spring drive. I think it's the pinnacle of awesomeness in terms of movements. It's unique, beautiful, and - with last year's innovation - phenomenal to have a FIVE DAY power reserve on a kinetic watch (!).
> With that said, I don't make enough disposable income for me to logically spend the money required to get a spring drive at this point in time. It might be several years before I bite the bullet (if ever). At the same time, I think it's healthy to "want" and be willing to wait for giving in to desires of personal interest that have no need for practical application. Thus, it may be 3-10 years before I get a spring drive.
> Will my watch collection be complete? Of course not! Just like the desire to enjoy audio gear... the pursuit is some of the fun. The reality of achieving a goal only makes you seek the NEXT goal.
> I have learned to stop chasing the dragon, and spend more time enjoying what I have NOW and appreciating the fact I have THAT instead of worrying about what I _don't_ have.


That's a really good way of looking at the watch hobby. You can really dive off the deep end there if you don't know how to hold yourself back. I used to be very voracious with the watch collecting before I realized I'd been running after the flavour of the month rather than buying watches I genuinely wanted, and, as a consequence, I've slowed down over the years. Reading too many watch blogs, and looking at instagram too much gives you a strange kind of void that never gets filled so I really do agree that you should enjoy what you have now rather than constantly looking forward towards the next acquisition...super unhealthy even if the high from buying a new one is always so addicting.

Anyways, just to return the favour for a trip down memory lane from your SBGM235...here's the actual uncropped photo that I use for my profile picture. Just a few watches from my collection. The cable on the Hifiman was all matchy-matchy with the strap I commissioned for the A. Lange & Sohne so I was like...seems like a good time to try my hand at amateur smartphone photography. Did not turn out as well as I wanted. Kind of oversaturated, and it's all melty looking (moreso when zoomed) from the software OIS cause my hands are stupidly shaky.

Photo Description aka How insane I am:
(Center) A. Lange & Sohne 1815 Tourbillon 730.025 - The most understated watch of the bunch. The only tourbillon I have that has hacking seconds. The papery white dial is actually a powdered silver dial, but it's notoriously difficult to get the powdery rainbow sheen in camera shots. It only ever appears under higher intensity lighting conditions. The dauphine heat-blued sword hands are some of the nicest I've seen too. As always, the tourbillon portion is always a joy to observe in action. Case finishing is a mixture of difficult rounded-angular chamfers on the lugs, and alternating between mirror and brushed finishes. Elegant and understated as is the A. Lange & Sohne Style. Stock black alligator strap OEM is most likely Camille Fournet (supplies a good chunk of ultra high end brands as their OEM strapmaker). They do custom leather straps for 200-300 eur on average.

The custom red alligator strap is from a Vietnamese Etsy seller (SC Leathercraft) I've been admiring for their workmanship. The raw materials may not be the finest, but the stitching, and edge painting are immaculate especially for the price...even compared to some hallmark bespoke/high-end leather leather goods makers like Ortus Japan (2 year waitlist), Fugee (6 year waitlist), Camille Fournet, Jean Rosseau, Jean Paul Menicucci, Acate Borsa, etc. etc. (I'm big on leather goods, and men's fashion too). His calf leather offerings are quite impressive though. Manages to source some impressive Barenia/Novonappa calf from Haas tannery (They supply Hermes). Also offers Shinki Hikaku Shell Cordovan and Horween Shell Cordovan, and some italian calf offerings that are less well-known but highly regarded in men's style and leather enthusiast forums.

(Right) Patek Philippe 5711-1A-010 "Nautilus" in Blue (2020. 4th Silent Revision. Discontinued and replaced with 014 Olive Green dial variant) - One of the nicest watches in my collection, imo. Most people would call it overrated and deeply overpriced from online photos, but it's a different beast on hand. That blue dial catches light like no other watch in my collection...it'll take on any colour that has blue mixed depending on the light. Can go from being sunset orange to deep purple depending on whether the street lamp is yellowish or orange in hue. Can turn into a bright tungsten blue or even a minty seafoam green in cooler fluorescent light and more. It's notoriously difficult to capture its dynamism in any photo. It's also got a sunburst effect that's slightly noticeable in the picture. The micro sunburst etching is so fine that you'd never see the markings unless you really work it on a professional camera set up. The minute finishing and chamfering of edges in nearly everything makes it a worthy counterpart to the Audemars Piguet Royal Oak. Angular, but rounded is the name of the game here. It's simplicity and 8.3mm thickness give it an edge, imo, over the more complicated variants that Patek sells. Some become too thick or have too many complications that break up the coherent beauty of the dial that I never really took to them as much I did with the base Nautilus.

(Left) Rolex 116610 Submariner "Hulk" (2020. Discontinued) - Probably the most recognizable of the bunch. It's classic Rolex. Does all the fundamentals well, but gives off a heavily machine-finished vibe so people are rightfully justified in their assessment that you're partly paying for Rolex marketing making it recognizably prestigious. The watch itself is still a joy though. Platinum dusted bezel markers, and the shiny ceramic bezel make a very good contrast to the green dial. It doesn't change colour anywhere near as much as the Patek, but the sunburst is incredibly nice irl. It's not like a rough sunburst where you can see the etch lines, but more of coherent gradient when light hits it which I assume to be a consequence of having a platinum-gold dust mix sprinkled on the dial before the painting process. The choice and contrast of bezel-dial green is something that's always been something I admired.

Arachne Audio Cable - It's a relatively affordable cable I commissioned from Arachne Audio over on Etsy cause a friend told me they were new on the block; did great work; and expedited shipping is included in the 100+ eur price. Very sturdy ribbon braided high-purity OFC cable with a heavy anodized aluminium Viablue Y-splitter and dual Rean (subsidiary of Neutrik) 3.5mm TRSS connectors. On the heavy side though so don't leave it free-hanging or else it'll make the headphone a lot heavier compared to the stock HE1000 V2 cable which is ultralight. I use a hifiman XLR cable for balanced

Hifiman HE1000 V2 - The silent revision that was reported in a Chinese forum sometime around late 2020 with the mesh window shade changed to a cloth window shade. Driver magnets are less visible. The pads have had the velour front changed to polyester, and are no longer just glued to the pads so it holds itself together better. I have a sneaking suspicion that the recent revision may have had a bit of trickle down from the HE1000SE cause it's stupidly easy to drive for some reason. A volume-maxed mid-priced Huawei P9 smartphone (still has headphone jack with Audio IC) can drive this to acceptable loudness so I have a hard time believing they didn't do something to the drivers compared to the old HE1000 V2s I heard. The [properly amped] sound signature and drivability has more in common with the reviews of the HE1000SE than it does the reviews of the HE1000 V2 (before all those revisions), and I've read every review I could find on both.






As for my audio hobby, I've also really wound that down too. So much so that I plugged my HE1000 V2 into a 5-year old Huawei P9 smartphone on a whim one night; maxed out the volume; and managed to really enjoy the music for once (I'm not kidding. Every song was toe tapping levels good to me). Suffice it to say the HE1000 V2 sounded like an HD600, but I'll be damned if I wasn't actually having fun. Chasing sound quality and looking for differences had been stressing me out to the point where I probably didn't pick up my headphones and explicitly avoided using my main speaker rig 95% of the time. The stress of forcing myself to listen was so strong that I was pretty much having anxiety attacks from trying too hard. Not really easy to enjoy the sound quality when you get all short of breath while your nose gets clogged from hyperventilating. Ironic really, I probably thought I'd been chasing the virtue of sound quality when in fact I'd probably been chasing my own tail for a whole decade. Live and learn as you get older, I suppose.

Edit 1: Wanted to really geek out over my other hobbies (watches, and leather).
Edit 2: Added hyperlinks on the leather stuff should anybody be interested.


----------



## ScornDefeat (Aug 12, 2021)

The now-permanently-sold-out Farer Maze really pairs well with an orange single-pass NATO


----------



## Podster (Aug 17, 2021)

KcMsterpce said:


> Nice bracelet! I have been considering doing the same myself, but I still haven't done it.
> May I ask, where did you buy it?
> 
> Here's mine:


Gorgeous Grand 

Not stopped by for a while, been going between my Aragonian Green and my TW Steel Pilot VR46 Chrono









For my "G" Shock enthusiast (what @moedawg140 likes G's)! still wearing my originals





And for really festive days how can you not go with Irie Springs, this and the soap make you irresistible to the ladies LOL


----------



## Podster

Still hoping to get "The Man of "G"" trio, these to me are the Shock pinnacle. How could you be referred to anything other than Mr. wearing that three tone beauty  I'd literally label that case "The Three Amigos"





I still have a soft spot for my Orient's which to me are still a bargain for your investment$$$


----------



## Blaithin (Aug 18, 2021)

> Still hoping to get "The Man of "G"" trio, these to me are the Shock pinnacle. How could you be referred to anything other than Mr. wearing that three tone beauty  I'd literally label that case "The Three Amigos"


Honestly, any photo involving a trio reminds me of this gif





While Casio watches aren't really my thing. The Mr. Gs seem to take a few interesting cues from other watches. I can't help but attribute the dial and bezel design a little to both the Vacheron Constantin Overseas 2nd Gen/Phase 2 models (Mr. G has a more "gruff/manly" design direction) and the Hublot Big Bangs for the unique screw heads. The pushers seem like classic G-Shock with a little more flair, and the overall case and bracelet design gives the oft-done nod to the ever iconic Submariner. Gives it a rugged sophistication that isn't normally what I'd think of for G-Shocks while still maintaining, to Casio's credit, an unmistakable "G-Shock" look even from afar.


----------



## Podster (Aug 18, 2021)

Blaithin said:


> Honestly, any photo involving a trio reminds me of this gif
> 
> 
> 
> While Casio watches aren't really my thing. The Mr. Gs seem to take a few interesting cues from other watches. I can't help but attribute the dial and bezel design a little to both the Vacheron Constantin Overseas 2nd Gen/Phase 2 models (Mr. G has a more "gruff/manly" design direction) and the Hublot Big Bangs for the unique screw heads. The pushers seem like classic G-Shock with a little more flair, and the overall case and bracelet design gives the oft-done nod to the ever iconic Submariner. Gives it a rugged sophistication that isn't normally what I'd think of for G-Shocks while still maintaining, to Casio's credit, an unmistakable "G-Shock" look even from afar.


Ah yes Hefe, would you say I have a Plethora of watches  As they say imitation is one of the best forms of flattery known

I have but only two watches I consider my dress watches, one of which (you've already viewed) is my Ti Orient and this is the other, really want to try a couple more of these at some point but with both my sons in college at the moment I've put myself in temporary purchasing exile LOL





Maybe I fibbed a little, this was a gift from my wife but the hokey diamonds are just a little to blingy for my taste but I never said that


----------



## Blaithin (Aug 19, 2021)

Podster said:


> Ah yes Hefe, would you say I have a Plethora of watches  As they say imitation is one of the best forms of flattery known
> 
> I have but only two watches I consider my dress watches, one of which (you've already viewed) is my Ti Orient and this is the other, really want to try a couple more of these at some point but with both my sons in college at the moment I've put myself in temporary purchasing exile LOL
> 
> ...



I had a Tissot Le Locle like yours...except its the 28mm ladies version on account of my, previously extra small, now, adrogenously-sized wrists (most ladies watches still fit). Used to be my daily driver watch, and it showed. Scratched to hell and back. Most of my ladies-sized are with my sister now though. I'll probably take some shots when I visit.

I occasionally like a bit of blinginess in my watches though, and I picked up an Orient President Day-Date back in the old days. It's hanging in my watch repair hobbyist "watch winder" for some mods [that I haven't made yet] I want to try on them. Here's an old photo I managed to dig up. Kinda blurry though. Orient doesn't like advertising that they do homages, but Orient kind of has them if you know where to find them. It wears a bit stiff and digs on the wrist a bit, but the dial is really nice though the pad printing could use some touching up. I really like how they used the old school rolex diamond inlay markers instead of the new beheaded-pyramid style that Rolex uses. Showcases the CZ more, and CZ is actually very pretty if you divorce it from its low cost (it has a lot more "fire" aka coloured sparkles than regular diamonds which tend to flash white sparkles more often).





I do, however, have something that clearly inspired a certain line of Casio watches currently on hand. I think there was a Dark Knight Casioak that was just posted somewhere above this page. This is the closest thing I have to that one though the Casioak Bezel and cases proportions are undeniably Royal Oak inspired and not Royal Oak Offshore inspired.

This is the Audemars Piguet 15706Au ROO Forged Carbon Diver. Never underestimate how shiny ceramic bezels can be though. This little brushed bezel readily changes colour depending on the lighting.

The forged carbon case is really dynamic so its hard to capture indoors without making the watch look super dirty, but it's more of a "black marble" look under direct light (You can google "Lambo Aventador Forged Carbon Interior" to get good photos on this).

Hopefully illustrated in the photos...the dial of ROOs and the RO are actually not matte in spite of the product pictures. They all have sunburst effects on account of the extra layer of circular engine turned grooves (think vinyl) done on the dials.

The sapphire glass also has a tendency to "disappear", and a lot of people have instinctively tapped the watch thinking they'd touch the dial or something. (refer to photo below)







Edit: Added better photos. Incidentally Got really dramatic photos now. Tissue in the bg kinda ruins it, but...whatever...I haven't taken photos this good in ages.


----------



## wuwhere

A vintage.


----------



## Blaithin

wuwhere said:


> A vintage.
> 
> ​



Ah, a [probably 1970s] oyster Perpetual date with _Guilloché_  bezel (aka Engine turned). Classic little thing. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Podster

wuwhere said:


> A vintage.
> 
> ​


Looks to have served you well  Not sure this would rate as a classic however it is my fave dress watch and doing interviews with faculty candidates today I wanted to look sharp


----------



## Maxx134 (Aug 28, 2021)

Had anyone noticed a trend in watch prices according to feature?
Namely, I see that watches that show day, date, & months, in a visually complete (all at once) manner, very scarce and pricey.
Viewing all the days, all the numbers (date), and all the months at once, to realize all the time that passes, is always at a premium.

It is as if you are NOT, to be made aware, of just how much time is spent, and to value "time" itself.  You are not supposed to view time passing by, on a grand scale.

Here are some example pics of a watches that shows "_*all of time*_", at a glance:




😮



🥲

What do you think? 🧐
Why don't watches show "_all..of time_"?


----------



## Maxx134

Did you know that wearing a nice watch, gives the impression of being both punctual & responsible? 👍🙂


----------



## emusic13

My Schwarz Etienne


----------



## Ziadax

An aqua terra type of day


----------



## moedawg140

Podster said:


> Gorgeous Grand
> 
> Not stopped by for a while, been going between my Aragonian Green and my TW Steel Pilot VR46 Chrono
> 
> ...


Just saw myself mentioned when I updated my review units (Tronsmart Battle Gaming True Wireless Earbuds and the Tronsmart Splash 1 Waterproof Portable Wireless Speaker). Hope all is well!

I’ve still got all of my G Shocks, but knew keeping them would be an issue once I purchased an Apple Watch. I still had a use for the Atomic versions since I needed to-the-second timekeeping while I taught P.E./coached wrestling, but sadly don’t really need the others. I still can’t get to selling any of them! 😬


----------



## lgcubana

20 years ago, we lost 343 heroes/firefighters, for running into an inferno.  

Got this watch as a remembrance


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

lgcubana said:


> 20 years ago, we lost 343 heroes/firefighters, for running into an inferno.
> 
> Got this watch as a remembrance


Exactly 31 days after my wife passed suddenly,I was AWOL & in the bottom of a bottle that mourning.


----------



## Ziadax

Red Dial Kamasu


----------



## Podster

Ziadax said:


> Red Dial Kamasu


I'm Diggin'It


----------



## iFi audio

Podster said:


>



That Orient = gorgeous! What is it exactly?


----------



## Podster

iFi audio said:


> That Orient = gorgeous! What is it exactly?


It's Orient's Producer Auto model with open face at the 7:30 to 9:00 positions on the dial.


----------



## iFi audio

Podster said:


> It's Orient's Producer Auto model with open face at the 7:30 to 9:00 positions on the dial.



Again, that's a lovely piece, and now at least I know what to look for 

Thanks!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Sep 20, 2021)

Podster said:


> It's Orient's Producer Auto model with open face at the 7:30 to 9:00 positions on the dial.


Often referred to as an Open Heart dial..The mainspring & balance wheel under the right side,I believe on the left is the escapement..


----------



## Podster (Sep 21, 2021)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Often referred to as an Open Heart dial..The mainspring & balance wheel under the right side,I believe on the left is the escapement..


Indeed you are correct, I always just say open face but open Heart is what it is officially called. I love all my Orient watches, enjoy your shopping iFi 

I'm still up in the air on my next Orient, of course my Ti as I'm told is getting more rare all the time and harder to find in good condition but I really like the new Classic v3 model pictured in the background here:






As well as the "KANNO"


----------



## Ziadax

Grand Seiko SBGV245 on nylon (took this a while ago so wrong date).
Reliable in my experience to about +/- 2-3s per 6 months until I adjust for DST. 
The seconds hands perfectly hitting each indice is also extremely satisfying.





_Grand Seiko you gotta start coming out with better official names for your models than just a salad of numbers and letters _


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

iFi audio said:


> That Orient = gorgeous! What is it exactly?


Thought of you when I got this..Island watch is great place to buy from..
http://trk.klclick.com/ls/click?upn...HkAFfEUKv6pzAfQIzSkzFKtAx1A1jHAGgueH9xg-3D-3D


----------



## mikey1964 (Nov 8, 2021)

Bought a banged up TH Professional 200m to be used as my daily driver, gonna have the battery changed and a thorough buffing while I'm at it. I got it because it was going for a good price (due to its condition, plus the missing lume on the 12 o'clock mark on the bezel) and its blue dial. I bought this a few days back....





This Seiko Prospex Alpinist Ginza Limited Edition arrived earlier today, I've not even adjust the date and time as I'd only wear it on Christmas Day itself, it's a sorta Christmas gift to myself for being such a good boy! I fell in love with the lovely dial...











Edit - My Tag Heuer just returned after getting some work done on it, pretty happy with the result....


----------



## atarione

Xmas gift from my wife (in 2016~ **i think).. whatever.. oh lawd he comin' SRP637 48mm ... I'm 6'2" with 8" wrist so it works but this is a big watch and pretty heavy 190g on the stock bracelet..    I very much dig the shrouded monster, what a great gift.


----------



## shane55

atarione said:


> Xmas gift from my wife (in 2016~ **i think).. whatever.. oh lawd he comin' SRP637 48mm ... I'm 6'2" with 8" wrist so it works but this is a big watch and pretty heavy 190g on the stock bracelet..    I very much dig the shrouded monster, what a great gift.


Congrats. It's a great watch, and looks amazing too. I ditched the steel strap and got a killer rubber one years ago. Either way, it's a beauty and a beast.


----------



## jerick70 (Dec 30, 2021)

I got a watch for Christmas too.  Had to share.....  Has a full lume dial.


----------



## shane55

jerick70 said:


> I got a watch for Christmas too.  Had to share.....  Has a full lume dial.


Wow... very handsome. Great looking movement and dial. And I love those quick-release pins.


----------



## iFi audio

jerick70 said:


> I got a watch for Christmas too.  Had to share.....  Has a full lume dial.



It's a lovely elegant watch and from what I can not all that expensive considering what one gets in return. Good stuff!


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

I'm celebrating being any form of card debt-free in my adult life with a Hamilton Khaki Auto!​


----------



## nwavesailor

Sebastien Chiu said:


> I'm celebrating being any form of card debt-free in my adult life with a Hamilton Khaki Auto!​


I sure hope you bought it with a CC!!!!!!!


----------



## Sebastien Chiu

nwavesailor said:


> I sure hope you bought it with a CC!!!!!!!



I did, and paid it off instantly!


----------



## nwavesailor

Congratulations!!!!

GREAT way to start the new year and have a secure future. Do you know the name CC companies call folk like you and me that pay off our cards?
 DEADBEATS!


----------



## iFi audio

Sebastien Chiu said:


> I did, and paid it off instantly!



That's the way to go


----------



## cj3209

PAM 346 - Titanium.  A little big for my wrist but very comfortable...  Happy New Year's Everyone!


----------



## cj3209

Blaithin said:


> That's a really good way of looking at the watch hobby. You can really dive off the deep end there if you don't know how to hold yourself back. I used to be very voracious with the watch collecting before I realized I'd been running after the flavour of the month rather than buying watches I genuinely wanted, and, as a consequence, I've slowed down over the years. Reading too many watch blogs, and looking at instagram too much gives you a strange kind of void that never gets filled so I really do agree that you should enjoy what you have now rather than constantly looking forward towards the next acquisition...super unhealthy even if the high from buying a new one is always so addicting.
> 
> Anyways, just to return the favour for a trip down memory lane from your SBGM235...here's the actual uncropped photo that I use for my profile picture. Just a few watches from my collection. The cable on the Hifiman was all matchy-matchy with the strap I commissioned for the A. Lange & Sohne so I was like...seems like a good time to try my hand at amateur smartphone photography. Did not turn out as well as I wanted. Kind of oversaturated, and it's all melty looking (moreso when zoomed) from the software OIS cause my hands are stupidly shaky.
> 
> ...


My GOD, your three-watch collection is INSANE.  I hope you put those in a safe at night and keep some firearms for defense...lol...


----------



## atarione

A little unexpected watch fixing today, the crown on my NH36 modded SKX009 came off the stem (oops) fixed it..   Also I hate this nato strap... why isn't it 1/2" ~ 1" longer... can't tuck the end back (unless I wear it too tight and then just barely...   Need to order Some XL NATO's I guess?   I do have 8" wrists so there is that I guess?


----------



## cj3209

atarione said:


> A little unexpected watch fixing today, the crown on my NH36 modded SKX009 came off the stem (oops) fixed it..   Also I hate this nato strap... why isn't it 1/2" ~ 1" longer... can't tuck the end back (unless I wear it too tight and then just barely...   Need to order Some XL NATO's I guess?   I do have 8" wrists so there is that I guess?


This is a decent watch band company I've used before:

https://www.bartonwatchbands.com/co...watch-straps-seatbelt-weave-nylon-watch-bands


----------



## snapandslide

cj3209 said:


> PAM 346 - Titanium.  A little big for my wrist but very comfortable...  Happy New Year's Everyone!



Happy new year. This other 8 day beauty is currently getting a service!


----------



## nwavesailor (Jan 2, 2022)

I understand looking at the intricate movement and crafsmanship of an automatic watch. What I don't get is when you rotate through these watches, and its been several days, you can't just pick it up and off you go. You need to set the watch to the correct time. I know these are not what gets watch folks get too excited about, but my Seiko quartz watches are very accurate.  One has only gained 1 second in 5 months and another has lost 2 over 3 months.

I don't need this degree of accuracy to be somewhere at exactly X time, but I do like that these movements are that precise. I remember having inexpensive wind up watches as a kid and they were always off by minutes!

If I only wore, or wanted to wear one watch, I'd be more inclined to own an nice automatic.


----------



## iFi audio

cj3209 said:


> My GOD, your three-watch collection is INSANE.



I just googled that Tourbillon. Now I regret it 

Lovely watches though, all three of them!


----------



## Scuba Devils

Oh, a watch thread - probably dangerous for me! I have 5 watches at the moment, my most recent is this Omega which I bought about 3 years ago. Debating another but I'll give it a year or so.


----------



## Podster

cj3209 said:


> My GOD, your three-watch collection is INSANE.  I hope you put those in a safe at night and keep some firearms for defense...lol...


Along with that cable! Probably why I like inexpensive watches cause like a real high end cartridge the thought of bent cantilevers and theft would keep me up at night! Here's a very nice gift from my friend my Malaysian Sensation (known to some Head-Fiers as Wokei)  This J.Springs keeps as good a time as or better than my other inexpensive auto's  Main thing is I enjoy wearing it and appreciate it for it's value. It is a striking watch and I love how from the side view it reminds me of a Coliseum


----------



## lgcubana

New variant of the "CasiOak"

*Ultra-Violet*


----------



## ops V

Van Der Bauwede


----------



## emusic13

Hamilton G.C.T


----------



## Podster

Sporting my TW Steel VR46 Pilot today


----------



## Barnstormer13

Used to be a pretty serious watch collector- a few pics:


----------



## cj3209 (Feb 13, 2022)

Scuba Devils said:


> Oh, a watch thread - probably dangerous for me! I have 5 watches at the moment, my most recent is this Omega which I bought about 3 years ago. Debating another but I'll give it a year or so.


Gorgeous!  I'm very partial to white background watches...I had a Rolex Datejust with a beautiful white background and Isold it like an idiot...


----------



## Podster

cj3209 said:


> Gorgeous!


DITTO!


----------



## rlanger

I have a beautiful 55-year old Omega that I wear on special occasions, but as a runner and cyclist, I've had a Garmin on my wrist for nearly 15 years.


----------



## iFi audio

Barnstormer13 said:


> Used to be a pretty serious watch collector- a few pics:



LOVELY shots! You did all of them?


----------



## musicman59

@Barnstormer14,
I have a very similar Omega Master. It was a gift from my mother to my father for their 25 years wedding anniversary.

That watch got damaged and stop working in January 1979 after my family car crash where my father died (I was 19).

I kept it and 20 years later I met through my 2 channel hobby a watchmaker that rebuild it for me.





Here is my collection:



Left to right: Rolex Submariner, Bell & Ross BR03-94, Cartier Santos Ronde, Cartier Santos, IWC Ingeniuer Doble Chrono Titanium, Omega Seamaster.




Cartier Santos 100




Cartier Santos 100 XL




Breitling Bentley GMT

Clearly there are more expensive watches in my collection than the Omega Seamaster but that one is my most valued treasure!


----------



## Barnstormer13

iFi audio said:


> LOVELY shots! You did all of them?


All except for the King Seiko. Most of them  consisting of 6 or more shots with a macro and combined in photoshop.


----------



## Barnstormer13

musicman59 said:


> @Barnstormer14,
> I have a very similar Omega Master. It was a gift from my mother to my father for their 25 years wedding anniversary.
> 
> That watch got damaged and stop working in January 1979 after my family car crash where my father died (I was 19).
> ...


Mine was my fathers. He bought it during his honeymoon in Copenhagen in the early 60s. It cost way more to get it back to good condition than the watch is worth, but it’s got sentimental value for me. Your watchmaker did a beautiful job.


----------



## iFi audio

Barnstormer13 said:


> All except for the King Seiko. Most of them consisting of 6 or more shots with a macro and combined in photoshop.



Thanks! The next obvious question would be about photo hardware you use and here I assume that a smartphone's camera didn't make these shots


----------



## Barnstormer13

iFi audio said:


> Thanks! The next obvious question would be about photo hardware you use and here I assume that a smartphone's camera didn't make these shots


A lot of the photos were shot with an Olympus micro 4/3 OM5. The newer photos were shot with a Sony Alpha  A6600. The wrist shot was probably an iPhone 8 though.


----------



## iFi audio

Barnstormer13 said:


> Olympus micro 4/3 OM5



Thanks! That's a lovely camera and on general feel similar to Fuji which we at our UK office like a lot. These macro shots you did really do the job.



Barnstormer13 said:


> Sony Alpha A6600



One of Sony's was my initial guess, but after looking more closely at your photos they seemed too "organic" for Sony


----------



## cj3209

rlanger said:


> I have a beautiful 55-year old Omega that I wear on special occasions, but as a runner and cyclist, I've had a Garmin on my wrist for nearly 15 years.
> uoy oD





rlanger said:


> I have a beautiful 55-year old Omega that I wear on special occasions, but as a runner and cyclist, I've had a Garmin on my wrist for nearly 15 years.


Do you mean you've been wearing the same Garmin for 15 years?  Yikes...


----------



## cj3209

cj3209 said:


> Gorgeous!  I'm very partial to white background watches...I had a Rolex Datejust with a beautiful white background and Isold it like an idiot...


OK, well I missed it so much, I got a replacement...of course the price went up...arggg...


----------



## rlanger

cj3209 said:


> Do you mean you've been wearing the same Garmin for 15 years?  Yikes...


I've had *A* Garmin...


----------



## cj3209

rlanger said:


> I've had *A* Garmin...


LOL.  I've been wearing a Garmin fenix 6 pro for about a year and it's really good for both my cycling/running as well...really like it.


----------



## rlanger

cj3209 said:


> LOL.  I've been wearing a Garmin fenix 6 pro for about a year and it's really good for both my cycling/running as well...really like it.


My first Garmin was a 405. Just checked and it was launched in 2008, so 13 years.

Since then I've had the 910xt, Fenix 3, and now the Fenix 6 Pro.

New Epix looks great, but I just got this 6 Pro 2 months ago after using the F3 for nearly 7 years, so it'll have to wait. Maybe I'll get the Epix 3.


----------



## cj3209

rlanger said:


> My first Garmin was a 405. Just checked and it was launched in 2008, so 13 years.
> 
> Since then I've had the 910xt, Fenix 3, and now the Fenix 6 Pro.
> 
> New Epix looks great, but I just got this 6 Pro 2 months ago after using the F3 for nearly 7 years, so it'll have to wait. Maybe I'll get the Epix 3.


Interesting.  I didn't know about the Epix; does look good with the nicer screen but I'm not into touch screens for that small size; I actually prefer the buttons on the Fenix 6pro.  I have the titanium bracelet which is really nice (looks like it isn't an option anymore...) and makes it able to 'compete' with my other 'real' watches.


----------



## rlanger

cj3209 said:


> Interesting.  I didn't know about the Epix; does look good with the nicer screen but I'm not into touch screens for that small size; I actually prefer the buttons on the Fenix 6pro.  I have the titanium bracelet which is really nice (looks like it isn't an option anymore...) and makes it able to 'compete' with my other 'real' watches.


You can disable the touch screen. Still has the same buttons as the Fenix.

You can actually disable the touchscreen per activity.

The main advantage of the touchscreen is when navigating maps. It's really a PITA using the buttons to do that.


----------



## lgcubana

Just got in my daytime (usage),  CasiOak


----------



## Ultrainferno

Marathon GSAR & Feliks Audio Envy


----------



## iFi audio

Ultrainferno said:


> Marathon GSAR & Feliks Audio Envy



...and on top of a rather nice looking amp. This one (https://feliksaudio.pl/product/envy/), isn't it?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Correct!


----------



## cj3209

Love the German design...


----------



## jerick70 (Apr 4, 2022)

cj3209 said:


> Love the German design...


German’s make great watches and cars!  Here are my favorite German watches:


----------



## cj3209

jerick70 said:


> German’s make great watches and cars!  Here are my favorite German watches:


Those are great German watchmakers.  I love German cars but hate their use of plastics in their motors; it's as if they know these pieces will fail.


----------



## SlothRock

Absolutely love my Seamaster


----------



## Surf Monkey

Recent addition to my giant 30 watch collection:


----------



## cj3209

SlothRock said:


> Absolutely love my Seamaster


A Classic!


----------



## Maxx134

I use this one every day as it's my favorite.



 Nice black background,  good size, not too big or too small. Lots of dials, Working very accurately, and has that Citizen solar charging.


----------



## us.classic

Been into watches for several years. Post on WUS and WIT forums. Many watches have come and gone, time and time again. Finally I am happy with my small collection.









Wearing the Tag right now









All of my solar watches are filled with silicone oil, called a hydromod. 

































Now I seem to be going through the same process with closed back low impedance cans. Trying many to find the right ones for me.


----------



## jerick70

us.classic said:


> Been into watches for several years. Post on WUS and WIT forums. Many watches have come and gone, time and time again. Finally I am happy with my small collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice collection.  It looks like you do the same thing as I do.....You wear all of your watches in your collection.


----------



## jerick70

Since we are sharing watch collections....Here are a few of mine.  I have quite a few more.


----------



## iFi audio

us.classic said:


>



You have a lovely watch collection, congrats! 



us.classic said:


> All of my solar watches are filled with silicone oil, called a hydromod.



I've never heard of this procedure and I assume that there are some benefits of doing it?



us.classic said:


> Now I seem to be going through the same process with closed back low impedance cans. Trying many to find the right ones for me.



One of my all time favorites are Fostex TH900MK2. Great cans for heavy music, they're closed back and easy on amps on top of that.


----------



## us.classic

iFi audio said:


> You have a lovely watch collection, congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. Yes there are some benefits to the hydromod including better visibility at sharper viewing angles, underwater glare is eliminated, fogging crystal is eliminated and increased depth rating to virtually unlimited,. Here is what Sinn has to say about it.

https://www.sinn.de/en/HYDRO.htm

Here are some of my other posts about hydromodding on the WUS forum

https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/the-hydromod-club-thc.5384615/#post-54735128

The Fostex looks great if a bit of a budget buster.....I am retired and am caring for my wife on hospice care right now. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## iFi audio

us.classic said:


> Thank you. Yes there are some benefits to the hydromod including better visibility at sharper viewing angles, underwater glare is eliminated, fogging crystal is eliminated and increased depth rating to virtually unlimited,. Here is what Sinn has to say about it.
> 
> https://www.sinn.de/en/HYDRO.htm
> 
> ...



Just took a quick look and that looks fascinating. I've seen many years ago PCs filled with mineral oil to increase heat dissipation and lower noise, but I had no idea this can be done to watches to increase their readout. Great stuff, thanks for sharing!

As for closed cans, you might want to take a look at far more affordable Meze 99 Classics. They're gorgeously made and well-known here on HF as bassy and warm, which happens to be useful with heavy geners


----------



## us.classic (Apr 6, 2022)

iFi audio said:


> Just took a quick look and that looks fascinating. I've seen many years ago PCs filled with mineral oil to increase heat dissipation and lower noise, but I had no idea this can be done to watches to increase their readout. Great stuff, thanks for sharing!
> 
> As for closed cans, you might want to take a look at far more affordable Meze 99 Classics. They're gorgeously made and well-known here on HF as bassy and warm, which happens to be useful with heavy geners


Thanks, yes it is a pretty cool mod but don't try it with mineral oil, use 100% silicone oil 50cst or less. I have been considering trying the Meze 99 Classics when I get past my incoming bunch. Marantz MPH-4 arriving today. Got the Sony MDR 7506 yesterday I like the clarity but found them very uncomfortable on my large head with big old ears, lol. A pair of Sennheiser HD 300 pros are on the way here too. For me the DT 770 are still best with my Fire HD10 tablet........so far.

Forgot to mention the Audio-Technica ATH-MSR7GM arriving tomorrow.


----------



## iFi audio

us.classic said:


> Thanks, yes it is a pretty cool mod but don't try it with mineral oil, use 100% silicone oil 50cst or less.



Prior to making any such mod attempts I'd read a lot what to use and how to make that happen, but that said I'd probably use the same stuff you did.



us.classic said:


> I have been considering trying the Meze 99 Classics when I get past my incoming bunch. Marantz MPH-4 arriving today. Got the Sony MDR 7506 yesterday I like the clarity but found them very uncomfortable on my large head with big old ears, lol. A pair of Sennheiser HD 300 pros are on the way here too. For me the DT 770 are still best with my Fire HD10 tablet........so far.



Meze 99 Classic have fairly small cups that work well for portable use, but folks with bigger ears might find them too small. These incoming Senns are sized rather similarly, so I'm not sure whether they'll do the trick, but you should know soon enough


----------



## us.classic

jerick70 said:


> Since we are sharing watch collections....Here are a few of mine.  I have quite a few more.


Very nice watches, are also on the WUS and WIT forums?


----------



## us.classic (Apr 6, 2022)

iFi audio said:


> Prior to making any such mod attempts I'd read a lot what to use and how to make that happen, but that said I'd probably use the same stuff you did.
> 
> 
> 
> Meze 99 Classic have fairly small cups that work well for portable use, but folks with bigger ears might find them too small. These incoming Senns are sized rather similarly, so I'm not sure whether they'll do the trick, but you should know soon enough


Thanks again. I have some Senn HD 598 Cs  that are very comfortable. So I will save some money and pass on the 99's small ears. With watches the case size is always in the description something I think headphone makers should add is the inner dimensions of the ear pads.

Next up Massdrop x beyerdynamic DT 177X Go made offer for used pair.


----------



## jerick70

us.classic said:


> Very nice watches, are also on the WUS and WIT forums?


I’m not.  Love watches, just haven’t joined a forum yet.  Though I’ve visited WUS quite a bit.  Are you over there?


----------



## us.classic

jerick70 said:


> I’m not.  Love watches, just haven’t joined a forum yet.  Though I’ve visited WUS quite a bit.  Are you over there?


Yes I am on both as usclassic but not as much as I used to be buying, selling, and researching. So now I am over here.


----------



## iFi audio

us.classic said:


> something I think headphone makers should add is the inner dimensions of the ear pads.



Yes, come to think of it that would be useful for many people. 



us.classic said:


> I have some Senn HD 598 Cs that are very comfortable.



That's a solid reference point and from what I can tell size wise very much along the lines of Senns HD 600 that are very comfy (to me at least ).


----------



## us.classic

iFi audio said:


> Yes, come to think of it that would be useful for many people.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a solid reference point and from what I can tell size wise very much along the lines of Senns HD 600 that are very comfy (to me at least ).


An update on the Sony MDR 7506 which I now find comfortable by simply bending the headband out a bit and placing the ear pads on back to front over my ears. Much better fit but not much warmth just clarity and quickness abound with these.


----------



## jerick70

Has anyone looked at Liv Watches?  Very unique and interesting designs…

https://www.livwatches.com/


----------



## us.classic

jerick70 said:


> Has anyone looked at Liv Watches?  Very unique and interesting designs…
> 
> https://www.livwatches.com/



LIV Watches was founded, as many are on Kickstarter, as a direct-to-consumer microbrand crafting durable Swiss watches. Just as social media was beginning to take off big time at the end of 2014, LIV launched their first watch, the GX1 on Kickstarter. They were fully funded within the first 11 hours, which for 2014 was almost unheard of.

https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/...ampaign-on-kickstarter.4730399/#post-46333719


----------



## jerick70

us.classic said:


> LIV Watches was founded, as many are on Kickstarter, as a direct-to-consumer microbrand crafting durable Swiss watches. Just as social media was beginning to take off big time at the end of 2014, LIV launched their first watch, the GX1 on Kickstarter. They were fully funded within the first 11 hours, which for 2014 was almost unheard of.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/...ampaign-on-kickstarter.4730399/#post-46333719


It would have been nice to have known about the Kickstarter.  I would have picked up a few of the Livs at a discounted price.  I’m looking at getting one of their GX Divers.  I would get a crono but I already have quite a few, and want to add some divers to my collection.


----------



## wilk0076

Picked this up for myself last week. This is my first "real" watch.


----------



## us.classic

On my wrist today...


----------



## jerick70

us.classic said:


> On my wrist today...


Classic watch mate.


----------



## us.classic

Thanks. I added the cyclops date magnifier and filled the case with silicone oil and have it on Barton Elite silicone strap, very comfy.


----------



## cj3209

What I'm wearing today:


----------



## jerick70

us.classic said:


> Thanks. I added the cyclops date magnifier and filled the case with silicone oil and have it on Barton Elite silicone strap, very comfy.


Nice!

That’s one thing I haven’t done yet. I’m usually a big modder too.  I’ve changed straps and bracelets.


----------



## jerick70

This is what I’m wearing today.


----------



## us.classic




----------



## roadcykler

Anyone here get any of the MoonSwatch models, hopefully not at some ridiculously inflated price?


----------



## Zojokkeli

Not a MoonSwatch, but I do love my Speedy. Just wish the winter would finally come to an end.


----------



## us.classic




----------



## jerick70

Still wearing my Glycine Airman today.


----------



## us.classic




----------



## jerick70

Sporting the Hammy X-Wind, with original strap, today


----------



## us.classic




----------



## jerick70

us.classic said:


>


Sweet watch!


----------



## jerick70

Wearing my Aragon DF-47 today.


----------



## us.classic




----------



## jerick70

us.classic said:


>


I've always loved the look of Tag watches.  Especially with the link bracelet.  I remember when I was working at a restaurant, in 1987, one of the waiters picked up one of the first Tag links and I was in love.  Funny thing is I don't own one.


----------



## us.classic

jerick70 said:


> I've always loved the look of Tag watches.  Especially with the link bracelet.  I remember when I was working at a restaurant, in 1987, one of the waiters picked up one of the first Tag links and I was in love.  Funny thing is I don't own one.


It is one of my favorites, very comfortable and sporty. I added the date magnifier. The black bezel and crown have really grown on me over the past month. I picked it up off eBay March 10th. No regrets on this one a keeper for sure.


----------



## jerick70




----------



## us.classic




----------



## jerick70




----------



## us.classic

jerick70 said:


>


I have been wanting an Islander for a long time but prefer quartz. So happy Marc now has the Ameriquartz diver. Ordered a ISL-101 Monday.


----------



## jerick70

us.classic said:


> I have been wanting an Islander for a long time but prefer quartz. So happy Marc now has the Ameriquartz diver. Ordered a ISL-101 Monday.


I'm a huge mechanical / automatic watch fan.  I'm fascinated by mechanical ebauches. I even thought about becoming a watch maker at one point in my life.  Then I found out about how hard it is to get into the field.  I own one quartz watch and wear it sparingly.


----------



## us.classic

jerick70 said:


> I'm a huge mechanical / automatic watch fan.  I'm fascinated by mechanical ebauches. I even thought about becoming a watch maker at one point in my life.  Then I found out about how hard it is to get into the field.  I own one quartz watch and wear it sparingly.


Yep. I get it I was into hand winders and automatics for years, had a timegrapher and did adjustments but now my hands are too shaky for mechanical service plus I like the grab and go for my rotations. Also Mechanicals can not be filled  with silicon oil since the balance wheel can not move through the oil which I have done to all except the Casio GA800, Tag and Omega.


----------



## jerick70

I think the Islanders Mark puts out are some of the best bang for your watches out there.  Double domed crystal, ceramic bezel, very smooth ratchet on the bezel. Is a beautiful watch that has many high end features for just a little money.  Well worth the purchase.


----------



## jerick70

I just received two new aviator bands for my Hammy X-Wind.  My new puppy got hold of the watch off of my work desk and chewed the OG Hammy band.....  Got these from Panatime, and I'm really impressed.


----------



## us.classic




----------



## jerick70

us.classic said:


>


Oh Nice!  You picked up an Islander diver.  Is that new?


----------



## us.classic

jerick70 said:


> Oh Nice!  You picked up an Islander diver.  Is that new?


yep just arrived today. Came with a nice screwdriver for the links too but I didn't use it since I already have a good one. Took two links out for my 7.5 inch wrist.


----------



## Derivative

Watches were a big hobby of mine for many years, only recently supplanted by head-fi.
In fact, I liquidated a large portion of my collection to fund my first foray into headphones, some 9 months ago.

One of my favourites that survived the cull is the Sinn 856:





Another one I wasn't ready to part with and probably the jewel in the current collection is the Zenith Rainbow El Primero Flyback:





Great to see other watch lovers on Head-Fi!


----------



## jerick70

Derivative said:


> Watches were a big hobby of mine for many years, only recently supplanted by head-fi.
> In fact, I liquidated a large portion of my collection to fund my first foray into headphones, some 9 months ago.
> 
> One of my favourites that survived the cull is the Sinn 856:
> ...


Very nice watches mate!  Yes I'm with you on Head-fi over watches.  I have a lot less expensive watches because of my love for music and the cool gear that goes with it.


----------



## Powermankw (Apr 18, 2022)

us.classic said:


> Thank you. Yes there are some benefits to the hydromod including better visibility at sharper viewing angles, underwater glare is eliminated, fogging crystal is eliminated and increased depth rating to virtually unlimited,. Here is what Sinn has to say about it.
> 
> https://www.sinn.de/en/HYDRO.htm
> 
> ...


You mean like that...








I love mine...


----------



## Powermankw

This is what I'm wearing today...


----------



## jerick70

Powermankw said:


> You mean like that...
> 
> 
> 
> I love mine...


I love the EMZ 2 Hydro.  Such a good looking watch!


----------



## us.classic




----------



## jerick70

us.classic said:


>


G-Shocks are cool.  I purchased one for my son for Christmas.  He likes it enough.....It's a bit beat up, he's a 15 yo kid though...


----------



## Uncle00Jesse




----------



## us.classic




----------



## nwavesailor

Fun to see all the cool watches but with a Bose hp?


----------



## us.classic

nwavesailor said:


> Fun to see all the cool watches but with a Bose hp?


Well they do sound worse than all my other cans but they are comfortable and I got them cheap.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Wearing the Farer Universal Resolute today.


----------



## us.classic

Surf Monkey said:


> Wearing the Farer Universal Resolute today.



That is a beauty with very cool lume!


----------



## nwavesailor

us.classic said:


> Well they do sound worse than all my other cans but they are comfortable and I got them cheap.


Well there is something to be said for comfort!

Cheap is OK but worse sound is not what i am looking for.


----------



## us.classic

watch collection now


----------



## us.classic (Apr 23, 2022)

us.classic said:


> Well they do sound worse than all my other cans but they are comfortable and I got them cheap.


I must take that back......worse is not correct. Clean, perhaps sterile, missing something maybe but since I just got them I reacted too quickly and misspoke. Good for watching movies on tablet. Bass is improving with burn in.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Apr 24, 2022)

My 63rd.b-day present & the 1 that rules my small collection.
 Grade 5 Titanium incl.case back with Black Ion,baked on coating,Zeiss inner & outer AR multi coating on sapphire crystal,Valjoux 7750 regulated in NOT 1 or 5 positions but 10 positions over a 1 month time frame(runs +.065 seconds fast in 24 hours),ESA Certified for all ESA Space Missions including EVA & was designed to support the 500 day ESA simulated mission to Mars.Chrono pushers & NON screw down crown are triple sealed by Viton & the case back gasket is a unique multi level,pressure releasing gasket.ALL units are fully wet tested to 200bar for 72 hours.
 This was quite possibly the single last unit available for retail purchase left on the planet & was sourced by a good friend in Hong Kong..


----------



## phthora

Beautiful! I love my Fortis too! (Looks like I need to wear it more often though.)


----------



## jerick70

Going with a little different homage today.  Here’s my Oris Williams F1 chronograph.  Very nice watch….


----------



## us.classic




----------



## Surf Monkey

us.classic said:


>



Why did you buy the small one?


----------



## us.classic

Surf Monkey said:


> Why did you buy the small one?


It was listed as
Invicta Pro Diver 19" Green, Black Wall Clock - (37777)​
turns out it is only 14"

bracelet for it


----------



## jerick70

us.classic said:


>


That’s a really cool wall clock!  I need to get something like that for my office.


----------



## us.classic

jerick70 said:


> That’s a really cool wall clock!  I need to get something like that for my office.


https://invictastores.com/invicta-p...1qfloHEopZ6uH7i_YJ1W274DgNC4sQzBoCloYQAvD_BwE


----------



## Surf Monkey (Apr 25, 2022)

us.classic said:


> https://invictastores.com/invicta-p...1qfloHEopZ6uH7i_YJ1W274DgNC4sQzBoCloYQAvD_BwE



These Seiko Mai desktop alarm clocks are pretty cool too:

https://www.seikoclocksusa.com/


----------



## Saraguie

Love green.


----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic

Surf Monkey said:


> These Seiko Mai desktop alarm clocks are pretty cool too:
> 
> https://www.seikoclocksusa.com/


Here is mine


----------



## PatekBruguetMogul

I love YELLOW


----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic

Falcon Eye


----------



## us.classic




----------



## Surf Monkey

us.classic said:


>



Those Timex Q releases are very fun. They nailed the designs and the prices are right for sure.


----------



## FlyHigh247

I just bought the Casio GA2100. Should I keep it stock, or mod it into a CasiOak?? I saw so many mod casings online and they're really tempting to get!


----------



## us.classic

FlyHigh247 said:


> I just bought the Casio GA2100. Should I keep it stock, or mod it into a CasiOak?? I saw so many mod casings online and they're really tempting to get!


Wear it stock for a while and see how you like it first.


----------



## FlyHigh247

us.classic said:


> Wear it stock for a while and see how you like it first.


Reckon I will do that. And also, just when i pulled the trigger on the 2100, they had to release the tough solar version. Man Casio knows how to poison their fans!


----------



## jerick70




----------



## phthora

My Casio Gravitymaster has a little fan.


----------



## FlyHigh247

phthora said:


> My Casio Gravitymaster has a little fan.


I see that it is not an issue that is bugging you, or is it?


----------



## phthora

FlyHigh247 said:


> I see that it is not an issue that is bugging you, or is it?



Your assessment is... spot on.


----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic

just ordered one of only 50.....


----------



## FlyHigh247

us.classic said:


> just ordered one of only 50.....


Very classy dial right there!


----------



## Willehallem

Not a fan of fancy time pieces myself, I like mine inconspicuous and minimalist.


----------



## us.classic

Willehallem said:


> Not a fan of fancy time pieces myself, I like mine inconspicuous and minimalist.


Can't go wrong with that, thanks for posting.


----------



## jerick70

Willehallem said:


> Not a fan of fancy time pieces myself, I like mine inconspicuous and minimalist.


That’s a nice looking watch.  I like minimalist time pieces too.  

This is not mine, but love the look!


----------



## Willehallem

That's classy as hell. Don't really like the feel of those metal wrist bands though.


----------



## us.classic




----------



## jerick70 (May 13, 2022)

Willehallem said:


> That's classy as hell. Don't really like the feel of those metal wrist bands though.


You can get these in many configurations.  Here's one with a leather strap.  I really like Milanese watch bands though, these are super comfortable.


----------



## jerick70




----------



## jerick70

I think I’m going to pick one of these up….


----------



## Surf Monkey

jerick70 said:


> I think I’m going to pick one of these up….



Cool design for sure.


----------



## cj3209

Newest member...


----------



## karloil

On a hike 😜


----------



## snapandslide

cj3209 said:


> Newest member...


Congrats! How is the thickness? Not too bad?


----------



## cj3209

snapandslide said:


> Congrats! How is the thickness? Not too bad?


It's a little thicker than what I'm used to but you get used to it.  I do think the next iteration should be thinner though.  But it fits my wrist well and I really like the way it looks:  both sporty and dressy.


----------



## snapandslide

cj3209 said:


> It's a little thicker than what I'm used to but you get used to it.  I do think the next iteration should be thinner though.  But it fits my wrist well and I really like the way it looks:  both sporty and dressy.


Sadly I doubt the next iteration will he thinner. It would require a rearchitecture and Tudor had this feedback from the last gmt and did nothing. But it is a good looking watch, so enjoy!


----------



## FlyHigh247

Willehallem said:


> Not a fan of fancy time pieces myself, I like mine inconspicuous and minimalist.


This is definitely timeless imo! Simple, does the job just as it should.


----------



## us.classic




----------



## Trihexagonal (May 17, 2022)

I posted pix of this in 2017 but they're gone now, as is most of my Soviet watch collection. Over the past 2-3 years I gave over 50 watches away to extended family, friends, people I thought were my friends and  a few to people I only knew casually but knew would appreciate them.

I like to wear this the first day it snows in Winter. It's a limited edition Molnija (Lightning) pocket watch, from the 25th Annual Biathlon World Championships (ski and shoot) held in 1990 in Minsk, Belarus, which at the time was still part of the Soviet Union. The text on the front signifies the UIPMB, or Union Internationale de Pentathlon Moderne et Biathlon, the governing body of the event in 1990. The text on the back reads World Championship - Minsk - 1990:


----------



## jerick70

Trihexagonal said:


> I posted pix of this in 2017 but they're gone now, as is most of my Soviet watch collection. Over the past 2-3 years I gave over 50 watches away to extended family, friends, people I thought were my friends and  a few to people I only knew casually but knew would appreciate them.
> 
> I like to wear this the first day it snows in Winter. It's a limited edition Molnija (Lightning) pocket watch, from the 25th Annual Biathlon World Championships (ski and shoot) held in 1990 in Minsk, Belarus, which at the time was still part of the Soviet Union. The text on the front signifies the UIPMB, or Union Internationale de Pentathlon Moderne et Biathlon, the governing body of the event in 1990. The text on the back reads World Championship - Minsk - 1990:


You don't see a lot of pocket watches these days.  I like these a lot.  Are these from the Winter Olympics?


----------



## jerick70

us.classic said:


>


Did you just get this?  I've not heard of Jack Turner before.  How's the fit and finish?  Love the look....If you haven't noticed I'm a big pilot watch collector.


----------



## Trihexagonal

Thanks, I gave the rest of them away but still have pix, and several wristwatches.

It's from the 25th Annual Biathlon World Championships (ski and shoot) held in 1990 in Minsk, Belarus, which at the time was still part of the Soviet Union so it has the CCCP mark at the bottom of the dial. 

The text on the back reads World Championship - Minsk - 1990 and it was my favorite anyway.


----------



## us.classic




----------



## cj3209

jerick70 said:


> You don't see a lot of pocket watches these days.  I like these a lot.  Are these from the Winter Olympics?


Pocket watches were from a magical time when people weren't glued to their phones.


----------



## us.classic

cj3209 said:


> Pocket watches were from a magical time when people weren't glued to their phones.


and trains had to run on time......


----------



## RADI0HEAD

My grail watch. Owned it since 2005.


----------



## zuber

You have got big wrist so Sea-Dwleeler fits you well! Nice!


----------



## RADI0HEAD (May 23, 2022)

zuber said:


> You have got big wrist so Sea-Dwleeler fits you well! Nice!


Thanks!

My every day watch is Samsung Galaxy 3 smartwatch. I love that too.

Archive pic


----------



## Surf Monkey

Omega Seamaster 300M at the moment.


----------



## RADI0HEAD

Surf Monkey said:


> Omega Seamaster 300M at the moment.


Great watch. 

Here is mine on a Zealande rubber strap.


----------



## zuber (May 23, 2022)

^ another great one. Very good choice.
^^ I have tried smartwatch too, Garmin one, but it wasn't anywhere near to my Submariner. I liked it, but...you know, mechanical watches etc


----------



## Surf Monkey

RADI0HEAD said:


> Great watch.
> 
> Here is mine on a Zealande rubber strap.



Ooooh. The sword hands. That model is on my “some day” list. I should have bought one years ago when they weren’t especially popular and could be had for below 2kUS. Oh well. Yours is a beauty!


----------



## RADI0HEAD

Surf Monkey said:


> Ooooh. The sword hands. That model is on my “some day” list. I should have bought one years ago when they weren’t especially popular and could be had for below 2kUS. Oh well. Yours is a beauty!


Thanks!

I love the sword hands too. They are very legible and able to hold a lot of lume.

I paid full msrp from an authorized dealer for only $1750 back then! 

Here's a lume shot!


----------



## Surf Monkey

RADI0HEAD said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I love the sword hands too. They are very legible and able to hold a lot of lume.
> 
> ...



I have a similar story about my 2500 Planet Ocean.


----------



## cj3209

zuber said:


> ^ another great one. Very good choice.
> ^^ I have tried smartwatch too, Garmin one, but it wasn't anywhere near to my Submariner. I liked it, but...you know, mechanical watches etc


I use a Garmin fenix 6 pro but only on my cycle rides and runs...I take it off afterwards.  You know, mechanical watches etc...


----------



## cj3209

I love this watch...


----------



## jerick70

This is my end game watch.


----------



## Surf Monkey

jerick70 said:


> This is my end game watch.



Really nice. You can’t go wrong with IWC, especially their high end models like yours.


----------



## jerick70

Surf Monkey said:


> Really nice. You can’t go wrong with IWC, especially their high end models like yours.


This doesn’t belong to me.  I wish it did.


----------



## Zojokkeli

cj3209 said:


> I use a Garmin fenix 6 pro but only on my cycle rides and runs...I take it off afterwards.  You know, mechanical watches etc...



I have no shame and wear an Apple Watch on my right wrist and Speedmaster on my left.


----------



## Juanderosa (May 25, 2022)

Tudor Black Bay Fifty-Eight Bronze "Boutique" Edition


----------



## equalspeace

Seiko King Turtle w "beads of rice" bracelet


----------



## us.classic

Sweet sixteen today.....


----------



## Numbers

If i had the money this would be my watch


----------



## jerick70

us.classic said:


> Sweet sixteen today.....


Which watch is your favorite?


----------



## us.classic

jerick70 said:


> Which watch is your favorite?


Right now it the Jack Turner.....


----------



## jerick70 (May 28, 2022)

us.classic said:


> Right now it the Jack Turner.....


It is a slick looking watch.  How’s the fit and finish? I really like it on the NATO strap.


----------



## us.classic

jerick70 said:


> It is a slick looking watch.  How’s the fort and finish?


Really nice and I especially like the Seiko VH31 quartz movement which ticks 4 times a second so it looks like a mechanical/automatic but with quartz accuracy and no maintenance. Also the sandwich dial is unique at this price point and very pleasing. Screw down crown and 100m wr make it good for anything I do. Bracelet is from straphabit and green elite silicone from Barton. I like the overall appearance and no date makes for clean dial so right now it is my favorite.


----------



## jerick70

us.classic said:


> Really nice and I especially like the Seiko VH31 quartz movement which ticks 4 times a second so it looks like a mechanical/automatic but with quartz accuracy and no maintenance. Also the sandwich dial is unique at this price point and very pleasing. Screw down crown and 100m wr make it good for anything I do. Bracelet is from straphabit and green elite silicone from Barton. I like the overall appearance and no date makes for clean dial so right now it is my favorite.


Very nice! Glad your happy with it. There’s something about fleiger watchs. I’ve not tired the newer Mechaquartz movements.  They look interesting.  I just can’t give up automatics/manual winders.  Love love love mechanical movements.


----------



## phthora

My new favorite Seiko: King Turtle PADI Edition with a Strapcode Super-O Boyer bracelet.


----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic




----------



## PatekBruguetMogul

jerick70 said:


> This is my end game watch.


WOW Is that just incredible... what a beauty...


----------



## Kugellager

Three of my favorites.


----------



## us.classic

Just did an eBay quartz watch search with the ending soonest filter and saw this Grant Brown with 1 bid and 6 minutes to go. No time to research but I won it for $19.50 including shipping so it's ok I think it is about an $80 watch but sold out on the Grant Brown website.


----------



## us.classic

*Bertucci A-2s Ballista*
















*Tactical, Professional, High Performance in 40 mm case size...*
The A-2S Ballista™ features professional tactical design in a durable 40 mm stainless steel case. All stainless steel components... case, crown, case back, band hardware... all are ION (or PVD) coated non reflective matte black. High performance components built into the A-2S Ballista™ include: A rugged screw down crown & case back, 200 M water resistance rating, scratch resistant hardened sapphire crystal, Swiss super luminous numbers & hands, precision all-metal movement, functional easy to read dial with 12/24 hour markings, and date sub dial.
*CASE MATERIAL: * Stainless Steel
* CASE DIAMETER: * 40 mm
*FINISH: *PVD Black
*BAND TYPE INCLUDED: *#95B Black Nylon
*WRIST SIZE: *Fits all
*WATER RESISTANT: *200m
*CRYSTAL:* Sapphire
*LUMINOSITY: *Swiss Super Luminous
*BATTERY LIFE: *3 years
*MOVEMENT TYPE:* Japan
*OTHER FEATURES: * Date
*REMOVABLE BAND LUG BARS:*
The A-2S Ballista™ is equipped with removable band retention lug bars. This permits use of either a 1 or 2 piece type bands. 
*CASE DIMENSIONS:*





For some unknown reason I just had to order this from Amazon, I mean I do like the lume and the removable lug bars something not seen on other Bertucci models. The unique date subdial is something I want to see in person as well. So again.....happy father's day.


----------



## us.classic (Jun 3, 2022)

Arrived today and surprisingly I like it quite a bit. feels comfy and cool case shape.



 



 



 



 



 



 

Looks like new still had plastic on back


 

Very high polish case back


 

Camera reflection
Nice pouch too....


 

No regrets on spending $19.50 for this one as it turns out to be much nicer than expected. Sometimes you win!


----------



## us.classic




----------



## Kugellager

us.classic said:


>


Since the case is aluminum, how do you avoid/minimize getting scratches and dings? It’s a really nice looking watch; but I think I would end up babying it because of the softness of the case.


----------



## us.classic (Jun 4, 2022)

Kugellager said:


> Since the case is aluminum, how do you avoid/minimize getting scratches and dings? It’s a really nice looking watch; but I think I would end up babying it because of the softness of the case.


It is hard anodized not bare aluminum.

The A-6A Experior™ 40 mm Unibody™ case is made from light weight durable anodized aluminum. This innovative U.S. Patented design is clean and functional… creating a modern classic feel that can only come from Bertucci®. Versatile, professional styling... well suited for life’s day to day endeavors. Precision movement, long lasting B-Type nylon band, 4 year battery and 100 M water resistance.


----------



## RADI0HEAD




----------



## Uncle00Jesse

Favorite watch. Even more so than my 126600. First production ETA version only produced for 13 months in the black bezel


----------



## Zojokkeli

Uncle00Jesse said:


> Favorite watch. Even more so than my 126600. First production ETA version only produced for 13 months in the black bezel



I wish Tudor would bring back the rose logo and smiley face dial to their new watches, those are the most beautiful Black Bays.


----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic




----------



## Ziadax

Mako Monday ☺️


----------



## nwavesailor




----------



## jerick70




----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic

High polish titanium


----------



## us.classic

Happy Father's Day...


----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic

How about some pictures of your watch collection......

Mine changes a lot but this is current


----------



## Surf Monkey

Nice. 

My whole collection as of now:


----------



## NYanakiev (Jun 25, 2022)

Had a couple of watches in my collection, including a gorgeous Wimbledon Datejust 41 (see photo);

Now only have a Rolex Sub and a titanium Apple Watch Series 6 + a Garmin Epix 2


----------



## NYanakiev (Jul 5, 2022)

New member of my small collection


----------



## mikey1964 (Jul 5, 2022)

If all work out, I might be getting a two watches, an A. Lange & Sohne and a Franck Muller, not sure about the Franck Muller though as I'd have to see it for myself.

Also eyeing a Traska Venturer....perhaps for daily use. Regardless, the A. Lange & Sohne and Franck Muller (should I get them, would prolly reside in my safe) as I'd prolly not feel too comfortable wearing such pricey watches though I'd getting them at very friendly prices.


----------



## NYanakiev

mikey1964 said:


> If all work out, I might be getting a two watches, an A. Lange & Sohne and a Franck Muller, not sure about the Franck Muller though as I'd have to see it for myself.
> 
> Also eyeing a Traska Venturer....perhaps for daily use. Regardless, the A. Lange & Sohne and Franck Muller (should I get them, would prolly reside in my safe) as I'd prolly not feel too comfortable wearing such pricey watches though I'd getting them at very friendly prices.


That's what insurance (theft, loss and accidental damage) is for


----------



## jerick70

mikey1964 said:


> If all work out, I might be getting a two watches, an A. Lange & Sohne and a Franck Muller, not sure about the Franck Muller though as I'd have to see it for myself.
> 
> Also eyeing a Traska Venturer....perhaps for daily use. Regardless, the A. Lange & Sohne and Franck Muller (should I get them, would prolly reside in my safe) as I'd prolly not feel too comfortable wearing such pricey watches though I'd getting them at very friendly prices.


A. Lange & Sohne makes incredible watches. I personally would jump at the chance to get one.  Not so sure about the Frank Muller, I'm not partial to their designs.


----------



## Juanderosa

NYanakiev said:


> New member of my small collection



Which Tudor is this?


----------



## NYanakiev

Juanderosa said:


> Which Tudor is this?


Black Bay 58 18k


----------



## Juanderosa

Juanderosa said:


> Which Tudor is this?


Very nice.  Wasn't sure if it was the 18K or the bronze one.


----------



## NYanakiev

Juanderosa said:


> Very nice.  Wasn't sure if it was the 18K or the bronze one.


Yeah, need to put that green nato strap on it! I actually like that the gold is matte/brushed as wearing it outside would have become a pretty dangerous affair!

It is quite a bit more understated/not as in your face.


----------



## Surf Monkey

NYanakiev said:


> Black Bay 58 18k



it’s an excellent use of green. Most green watches look very “golfer” to me. But the BB58 has a really nice and subtle metallic sheen to it that really makes the color work. Beautiful piece and I’m not even a very big Tudor fan.


----------



## NYanakiev

Surf Monkey said:


> it’s an excellent use of green. Most green watches look very “golfer” to me. But the BB58 has a really nice and subtle metallic sheen to it that really makes the color work. Beautiful piece and I’m not even a very big Tudor fan.


Agreed! My very first Tudor- I too don't find most of their watches that appealing.


----------



## us.classic

So in France on the 4th.....on to Switzerland then Germany then Ohio after delay and now on my wrist on the 6th.


----------



## NYanakiev

Finally got around to fitting that lovely green nato


----------



## lgcubana (Jul 10, 2022)

Seiko King Samurai, Dark Manta


----------



## ops V




----------



## Surf Monkey

ops V said:


>



Cool Neo-Deco design.


----------



## Trihexagonal

A Pobeda brand Soviet Micky Mouski watch I gave to my Great-Niece.

Pobeda means Victory and the name of the watch factory was chosen by Stalin.


----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic




----------



## NYanakiev

Here is the Rollie on a black Everest rubber strap


----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic

Now with a fresh hydromod....that is case is now filled with MicroLubrol 200 Fluid Pure Silicone Oil Polydimethylsiloxane (PDMS) 50 centistokes (CST) Viscosity...The dial really pops now.


----------



## us.classic

...and the lume pops too...


----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic




----------



## Trihexagonal

This is a Serkisof Turkish National Railways pocket watch. Serkisof was an Istanbul-based jeweler and special ordered these watches from the Molinja (Russian for Lightning) Watch Company in the Soviet Union, then sold them to the Turkish National Railways. 

Demiryolu is Turkish and means railway. It has a metal plate inside the back cover, over the mechanism, as an anti-magnetic shield. The circles on the end of the hands are known as "moon hands":





​


----------



## us.classic




----------



## Surf Monkey

Trihexagonal said:


> This is a Serkisof Turkish National Railways pocket watch. Serkisof was an Istanbul-based jeweler and special ordered these watches from the Molinja (Russian for Lightning) Watch Company in the Soviet Union, then sold them to the Turkish National Railways.
> 
> Demiryolu is Turkish and means railway. It has a metal plate inside the back cover, over the mechanism, as an anti-magnetic shield. The circles on the end of the hands are known as "moon hands":
> 
> ​


Really cool!

I have a collection of about 20 pocket watches. The jewel of my collection is my great great grandfather’s watch. His family bought him this watch when he and his new wife emigrated to America from Wales in the 1890s.


----------



## us.classic

Filled it with silicone oil but left a bubble in this one for fun.


----------



## Trihexagonal

Here's one I wear, a G-Shock Aviator with G-Shock metal band that is solar powered and syncs with the Atomic Clock in Ft. Collins CO. every night:







​


----------



## us.classic (Jul 24, 2022)

Left a small bubble in this one but it disappeared on it's own after a few hours.













Should have cleaned the case better before shooting the video but c'est la vie


----------



## heliosphann

us.classic said:


>


I got one as well, but I don't think I'll keep it. IMO they really screwed up by not putting NASA on the dial or bezel, like on the other two releases.


----------



## us.classic

heliosphann said:


> I got one as well, but I don't think I'll keep it. IMO they really screwed up by not putting NASA on the dial or bezel, like on the other two releases.


I sent mine back already. I thought the display had leaked causing a blotch between the text but looking through a loupe I realized it was just the black space that appeared to be a blotch at certain angles. Anyway it really felt like an over priced toy and the bright orange took away from the display. They are sold out now so it will be interesting to see how they process my return.


----------



## Surf Monkey

heliosphann said:


> I got one as well, but I don't think I'll keep it. IMO they really screwed up by not putting NASA on the dial or bezel, like on the other two releases.



I read this interesting piece on why there’s so much NASA branded stuff around these days.

https://www.cnn.com/2022/07/23/tech/nasa-apparel-popularity-space/index.html


----------



## heliosphann

Surf Monkey said:


> I read this interesting piece on why there’s so much NASA branded stuff around these days.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2022/07/23/tech/nasa-apparel-popularity-space/index.html


Interesting. Makes sense, no royalty fees must have brands salivating!


----------



## Powermankw

My favorite getting some wrist time.


----------



## Surf Monkey

Powermankw said:


> My favorite getting some wrist time.



Mmmm. I have a 2500 Planet Ocean that I love. Gotta get it on!


----------



## us.classic (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## ops V




----------



## mikey1964

A rather scratched recent acquisition, the strap is new though....


----------



## Zojokkeli




----------



## capetownwatches

Quick 'n dirty wrist shot...picked up this Black Bay Bronze "Bucherer" edition just yesterday.

Was NOT planning on it but it seems bronze is so unpopular that I managed to effectively steal it...
That and the minor damage to the edge of the bezel and insert which I can live with.


----------



## Powermankw

I would be more than happy to steal a bronze one. Congrats!


----------



## us.classic




----------



## Trihexagonal

A Raketa (Rocket) 24 hour watch special order by the Hamann Group, That's so when you're in the Artic Winter you don't have to wonder if it's 12 noon or 12 midnight.


----------



## us.classic

Enjoying my new bubble


----------



## us.classic

Now with hydromod completed...no bubble.


----------



## LostOnEarth

Great quality/price ratio!


----------



## us.classic




----------



## Trihexagonal

A Slava Propaganda watch with hacking, meatball second hand and seasnake band:









​


----------



## Trihexagonal (Aug 3, 2022)

This is the Vostok Amphibia dive watch I'm wearing today. It's anti-magnetic, good to 200 meters and on a stingray band for the dive watch theme:
















​


----------



## us.classic

Got this one for $16.99


----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic

Hi Noon


----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic




----------



## Deferenz




----------



## Trihexagonal

Mighty Atom (Astroboy) Japanese 60th Anniversary Limited Edition with kanji symbols on back - 1000 made.










​


----------



## atarione

Bought this when I finally got to go on vacation a couple months ago.    However, I have a habit of just grabbing my "beater" Seiko SRP Turtle all the time lately.


----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic

My $29 deal from Amazon arrived today. I bought two of them to gift one to my step son.


----------



## Deferenz




----------



## Trihexagonal

us.classic said:


>


I gave a guy who is always looking for money on the ground a Casio with a compass on it. I told him 

"Now Tom, this is a Treasure Hunter's Watch. When you push that button the arrow will point in the direction of the treasure."

He said "Will it really point to the treasure?"


----------



## NYanakiev

Custom green leather strap has landed!


----------



## us.classic (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Surf Monkey

New Borealis Sintra!


----------



## Juanderosa (Aug 11, 2022)

My previously shiny bronze black bay is no longer shiny.


----------



## us.classic




----------



## capetownwatches

us.classic said:


> My $29 deal from Amazon arrived today. I bought two of them to gift one to my step son.


Amazing what $29 can get one these days! 

I am long past the point of cost relating in any way to enjoyment.


----------



## capetownwatches

A different way to tell the time and a watch I'm particularly fond of, the Chronoswiss Tora Regulator GMT.
Powered by a Chronoswiss Cal.123 movement using a NOS Enicar 165 as base caliber and infusing it with some Munich magic.

A gorgeous reminder of a time when Gerd R. Lang produced some truly inspired watches.


----------



## us.classic

Arrived today.don't need any notifications so I will keep it in airplane mode.


----------



## Trihexagonal

Love those G-Shocks  
This is the Japanese 60th Anniversary Mighty Atom (Astroboy) Limited Edition with Kanji on the back, 1 of 1000 made:















​


----------



## Surf Monkey

Trihexagonal said:


> Love those G-Shocks
> This is the Japanese 60th Anniversary Mighty Atom (Astroboy) Limited Edition with Kanji on the back, 1 of 1000 made:
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Cool.


----------



## capetownwatches

Trihexagonal said:


> Love those G-Shocks
> This is the Japanese 60th Anniversary Mighty Atom (Astroboy) Limited Edition with Kanji on the back, 1 of 1000 made:
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool indeed!

I have a very limited edition Mighty Atom T-shirt that has been worn just once.
My brilliant wife found it on a trestle table somewhere and bought it because she thought it was "cute"...
Was maybe $5...


----------



## us.classic




----------



## lgcubana




----------



## us.classic




----------



## musicman59

us.classic said:


>


I remember when those came out and the first person I saw wearing one….oops! I just told my age!


----------



## us.classic

My watch collection count now at 34 8/19/22


----------



## Trihexagonal

I wear this one a lot.
​


----------



## capetownwatches

us.classic said:


> My watch collection count now at 34 8/19/22


I see open spaces...


----------



## capetownwatches (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## capetownwatches (Aug 19, 2022)

Saturday's choice: IWC Big Pilot IW5004-02


----------



## lgcubana




----------



## capetownwatches

A day of meetings...
I have more expensive dress watches but this one can hold its own in _any_ company.
Perfect proportions and a creamy-silver dial that just draws the eye in.

No other Swiss watchmaker draws from its past more successfully than Longines IMHO.


----------



## nagi8404

First watch since I joined the workforce.
Bought 2 weeks ago to celebrate my new position


----------



## Ziadax (Aug 28, 2022)

Seiko (Mod) Sunday - *Poor Man's White Birch* 




*Build: *NH35 movement + White Birch Dial + Miuksi 36mm Explorer Oyster Case & Glidelock Bracelet


----------



## capetownwatches

nagi8404 said:


> First watch since I joined the workforce.
> Bought 2 weeks ago to celebrate my new position


Congratulations on the position and beautiful Grand Seiko - you really cannot go wrong with GS these days.

Also good that you've invested now, as GS prices will continue to climb...


----------



## capetownwatches

Some days one just feels like having 47mm of Panerai on one's wrist...
This Radiomir 1940 3 Days actually wears very comfortably indeed due to being reasonably flat with very short lugs.


----------



## capetownwatches




----------



## lgcubana (Sep 9, 2022)

iPhone Max Ultra (ETA correct name)

I know this is an appreciation thread,  but come on 🍎


----------



## Surf Monkey

lgcubana said:


> iPhone Max
> 
> I know this is an appreciation thread,  but come on 🍎



The new Apple Watch Ultra looks pretty cool. But I’ll never own one. My wrist is reserved for mechanical watches. My phone handles the rest.


----------



## mikey1964

Surf Monkey said:


> The new Apple Watch Ultra looks pretty cool. But I’ll never own one. My wrist is reserved for mechanical watches. My phone handles the rest.


Similar to you, except I'd not wear only mechanical watches (both auto and manual winders), I do have some quartz watches as well. Have never owned a Samsung watch ever (I'm a sammy guy).


----------



## capetownwatches (Sep 14, 2022)

Longines Hour Angle Ref. 989.5215 circa 1987. Some say a Limited Edition of 1987 in 38mm but I haven't been able to verify this conclusively.

The first of the Hour Angle re-editions and the last watch with Longines Caliber L989 in-house self-winding movement, later sold to Lemania (and found in a number of Breguet creations thereafter).

I'm rather fond of this piece!


----------



## Deferenz

capetownwatches said:


>


What make is that?


----------



## capetownwatches

Deferenz said:


> What make is that?


Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore chronograph Ref. 25770ST on textile strap.


----------



## musicman59

capetownwatches said:


> Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore chronograph Ref. 25770ST on textile strap.


Surprised it was not recognized, that’s a classic!
Nice!


----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic




----------



## capetownwatches

us.classic said:


>


Terrific update on the "Arnie" original, which was just too small and frankly not very sturdy, especially on _his_ wrist.


----------



## ctrlm

One of mine:


----------



## waveSounds




----------



## DaveStarWalker (Sep 23, 2022)

One of mine, now. Paris, France. GMT +2. 🇫🇷👉😋


----------



## Surf Monkey

ctrlm said:


> One of mine:



This is a beautiful Zodiac with a very complementary strap. Every time I see a Super Seawolf I wonder why I don’t have one in my collection yet.


----------



## Trihexagonal (Sep 22, 2022)

This is 1 of 3000 Pobeda (Victory) made that were presented to Russian Spetsnaz Special Forces that served in Chechnya between 1999 and 2004. That was after thre fall of the Soviet Union in '93 and instead of the CCCP marking it says Made in Russia at the bottom. The Cyrillic reads:

76гв - 76 troop

ВДД is Воздушно-Десантная Дивизия - airborne division

Сделано в России - Made in Russia















That's a canvas NATO band and very comfortable.
Did you miss the tiny second hand between the middle and the bottom of the face?


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Family pics... 🎄👨‍👩‍👦👉😋


----------



## DaveStarWalker (Sep 23, 2022)

One of my love ❤️💋💋💋💕 



Currently I don't wear it (I am working from home).⚒️

For the pics 😍

Love this watch so much. She (yes "she" 😋) is by far my favorite, all times, all models, all colors, all brands. 💕💕💕

2014 version.


----------



## capetownwatches

waveSounds said:


>


What a classic! It takes balls to pull off a yellow dial.
I'd like to see the bracelet...?


----------



## ctrlm

capetownwatches said:


> waveSounds said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I've always had a soft spot for Girard Perregaux and in the past I have owned the older models of the 1966, Laureato Evo 3 and Sea Hawk but nothing today. Boy did I take a hit on resale at the time! I have the same irrational soft spot for Alfa Romeo cars - LOL.

I always loved the Laureato on my wrist as it fit like a glove and looked great:





I'm a fan of yellow dials, especially as a casual summer wearer and have a Seiko SKXA035 that gets a spot on the wrist a few times per year:


----------



## Trihexagonal

Seiko Gen 1 Orange Monster with bracelet



​


----------



## Surf Monkey

Trihexagonal said:


> Seiko Gen 1 Orange Monster with bracelet
> 
> ​



Very sharp. I have one of these too. I put it on an isofrane style rubber strap in orange. Looks killer. I have the second generation in black. I kind of wish I’d gotten an orange for that one too. Oh well. Tons of Chinese options now that Seiko isn’t making them anymore.


----------



## DaveStarWalker (Sep 25, 2022)

I have too a Seiko Prospex Baby Tuna. I like this (not so...) little monster so much (as all the Seiko's = they rocks ! 😎).

This is not mine here, but this is the same watch 😅 :

https://quelmontre.fr/seiko-baby-tuna-avis-prix-et-avis/?amp=1


----------



## DaveStarWalker (Sep 25, 2022)

Here it is :





The watch is not so big irl. Deformed by the wide angle lense of the phone.

(it is a 47mm diameter, but the horns are very small). 

Love it so much. 😍😎👍

I have currently with four or five different wristbands (316L or marine rubber quality).


----------



## us.classic

SNJ029 arrived today


----------



## ctrlm

Been wearing the Formex this week:


----------



## Barnstormer13

Another hobby of mine!


----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic




----------



## DaveStarWalker

ctrlm said:


> Been wearing the Formex this week:


This one is really great.

Like it a lot 👍


----------



## us.classic

My Arnie arm....


----------



## us.classic




----------



## Trihexagonal

I've liked Seiko watches since I was a tot.

This is The Tale of Ural watch, the design is based on a monument by Vitaly Semenovich Zaykov. Ural is a giant from Russian folklore that rode a giant lion and fought with Death, and when Death tried to hide from him in a lake he drank it. When he laid down to go to sleep his body formed the Ural Mountain range and lays there still:










​


----------



## us.classic




----------



## mauriciolguin

I love watches as well.

This is my recent acquisition.


----------



## DaveStarWalker (Oct 6, 2022)

Oh yes, very good brand Sinn. 

Perhaps one of the best, if not the best tool watches out there (hyper sturdy, tough, reliable, readability...) . 👍


----------



## us.classic




----------



## DaveStarWalker (Oct 11, 2022)

As always, lense deformation !

This is a big watch, heavy duty, but not that big ! 😂😅


----------



## us.classic




----------



## Trihexagonal

A Zlatoust from 1957 with the first true Russian movement and folk-art scene on the dial. It's loud...





​


----------



## capetownwatches (Oct 14, 2022)

Panerai Luminor Chrono PAM 074 Automatic 40mm in titanium and steel, circa 2002.

What sets it apart is to found under the sapphire crystal case back - a Zenith Cal. 400 El Primero movement.
Just a great watch, very wearable and practical (200m WR and Arabic indices, great lume etc).
Hasn't missed a beat in 20 years.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

I think this one is more reliable with a Zenith caliber, than the current Panerai production equiped with their in house calibers...


----------



## capetownwatches (Oct 14, 2022)

DaveStarWalker said:


> I think this one is more reliable with a Zenith caliber, than the current Panerai production equiped with their in house calibers...


The El Primero is legendary for good reason. 
Tough to match for pedigree, design or utility. 
Fabulous movement. 
Not even R*lex could stuff it up completely...


----------



## DaveStarWalker

capetownwatches said:


> The El Primero is legendary for good reason.
> Tough to match for pedigree, design or utility.
> Fabulous movement.
> Not even R*lex could stuff it up completely...


Oh yes...

We should talking about the Rolex's Daytona equiped with Zenith movements for a very long time...


----------



## capetownwatches

By popular demand...scuffs and all.


----------



## ctrlm

capetownwatches said:


> By popular demand...scuffs and all.


Nice! I used to have an El Primero Striking Tenth and despite owning it for a few years, I never really got on with it and eventually flipped it.


----------



## ctrlm

While we are on the subject of chronographs, I much prefer my Ebel and Omega chronographs over the aforementioned Zenith.

Here's my Ebel 1911 BTR:









And a look at the Lemania movement:


----------



## DaveStarWalker

The Lemania movement is one of my favorite : beautiful ! ❤️💋💖


----------



## Deferenz




----------



## capetownwatches

Deferenz said:


>


WOW! 
There's a lot going on there...


----------



## Deferenz

capetownwatches said:


> WOW!
> There's a lot going on there...


Too much for me to fathom! I got it because I liked the colours and how chunky it was. 😀


----------



## Trihexagonal

Here's a Bulova Watertite that is so old it doesn't have the name on the dial and they don't have any record of it on the online Bulva collectors site: There used to be radium on the hands but it's come off one. Self-winding, shock resistant, anti-magnetic and water tite.





​


----------



## rab900

I just left this hobby, cause of health issues. Now i'm selling all my pieces. This was/is one of my favs:


----------



## capetownwatches

rab900 said:


> I just left this hobby, cause of health issues. Now i'm selling all my pieces. This was/is one of my favs:


Sorry to hear of your health issues and wish you well.

I bought a few Zeno watches about 20 years ago when they were really cheap and easy to get to South Africa.
I remember them being decent quality but took forever to sell...
Might still have one lying around.


----------



## us.classic

rab900 said:


> I just left this hobby, cause of health issues. Now i'm selling all my pieces. This was/is one of my favs:









I had one when I was into hand winders///great watch.


----------



## ctrlm

capetownwatches said:


> Might still have one lying around.


LOL - now that's a statement from someone who has a lot of watches.


----------



## Trihexagonal

rab900 said:


> I just left this hobby, cause of health issues. Now i'm selling all my pieces. This was/is one of my favs:


I gave away 60-70 watches from my Soviet Era and G-Shock collection and only have a few left. The money didn't mean anything to me and it was more valuable to see the reaction of the people I gave them to. The people who did and did not appreciate it were easy to tell apart.

Too easy sometime. I gave a girl a Limited Edition Adult Swim Dethklok G-Shock and she sold it to buy booze before the day was over.


----------



## rab900

Yes, its a pleasure to deal with people who have the same passion. Mine is (sadly) gone. Now i‘m even more into audio


----------



## capetownwatches (Oct 19, 2022)

Enjoying this PAM0074 too much to bother changing it!
Panerai really used to do a great job of finishing the Luminor hands.
My photographic skills are primitive but hopefully this pic gives an idea.


----------



## us.classic




----------



## KcMsterpce (Oct 25, 2022)

Trihexagonal said:


> I gave away 60-70 watches from my Soviet Era and G-Shock collection and only have a few left. The money didn't mean anything to me and it was more valuable to see the reaction of the people I gave them to. The people who did and did not appreciate it were easy to tell apart.
> 
> Too easy sometime. I gave a girl a Limited Edition Adult Swim Dethklok G-Shock and she sold it to buy booze before the day was over.


I'm the same way. Usually with guitars, but it's also been that way with headphones.
I prefer to give something away, and/or give a MASSIVE discount to someone that I know will appreciate the item versus someone that I can see is just going to flip it.
Good Moment: I went to Vietnam, and the hotel in Da Nang had a Filipino band playing there. One of my co-workers made me go up on stage and play "Enter Sandman". The guy's guitar was almost unplayable. When I got back home, I bought a red wine flame top Epiphone Les Paul, switched out the pickups and rewired the internals. It was a very well-honed, capable machine.
When I went BACK to the hotel a couple months later, I gave the guitarist that guitar as a gift. He was so grateful. He later e-mailed me and said that he gave his old guitar to his church. WIN/WIN!

Bad Moment: I had an Ibanez JS-100 guitar (Joe Satriani model). On the 21st fret is a nameplate that was supposed to say "Joe Satriani", but it said "Steve Vai" instead. I thought that was a curious oddity, so I bought the guitar. I met Joe at a Guitar Center in Seattle, and he signed it.
When I lost my job, I had to sell it on eBay. The dude that picked it up barely even looked at it, and I was saying "It has great action, try it out." He said "I believe you" and just packed it up and put it in his car. I saw it for sale on eBay the next day.
I would rather have given that for free to someone than just sell it to a jerk that doesn't care about anything but some dollars.

Then there was the time where I gave about $2500 worth of headphones to a friend that liked music, and made no money. When he got the box, he thought he was just getting one set of headphones, not 5. He took a pic of the 24" x 18" x 8" box and was like "WOAHHH! What is THIS?!" haha
One of the headphones I gave him was the Hifiman HE560. It broke. He contacted Hifiman, and they gave him a newer version/release. For free. They are now his absolute, all-time favorite headphones.

THAT kind of stuff makes me happy inside.


----------



## JamieMcC

KcMsterpce said:


> I'm the same way. Usually with guitars, but it's also been that way with headphones.
> I prefer to give something away, and/or give a MASSIVE discount to someone that I know will appreciate the item versus someone that I can see is just going to flip it.
> Good Moment: I went to Vietnam, and the hotel in Da Nang had a Filipino band playing there. One of my co-workers made me go up on stage and play "Enter Sandman". The guy's guitar was almost unplayable. When I got back home, I bought a red wine flame top Epiphone Les Paul, switched out the pickups and rewired the internals. It was a very well-honed, capable machine.
> When I went BACK to the hotel a couple months later, I gave the guitarist that guitar as a gift. He was so grateful. He later e-mailed me and said that he gave his old guitar to his church. WIN/WIN!
> ...



Good Karma 👍


----------



## DaveStarWalker

us.classic said:


>


Grande date ? 😎😉


----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic

Step son will be visiting today wearing the GA800 I gave him so....................I will be wearing mine.


----------



## Trihexagonal

A Soviet Era Molinja (Lightning) pocket watch with the Soviet High Quality mark on the dial in red and tractor on the back:





​


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Trihexagonal said:


> A Soviet Era Molinja (Lightning) pocket watch with the Soviet High Quality mark on the dial in red and tractor on the back:
> 
> ​


I've always been interested in pocket watches. I bought a nice Ball from the late 1800s and a "jeweler" damaged it severely so it's in the drawer 

Do these Russian watches keep good time?


----------



## capetownwatches (Oct 30, 2022)

I'm definitely not a Rolex guy - whilst I appreciate and certainly respect the brand and its position in the industry, I don't love very many of them.
This one is however, for me, the very epitome of the brand and absolutely my favourite.
The last of the 5 digit Sea-Dwellers, the 16600 ticks all the boxes for me.
Yes, its successor 116600 is fancier and has a nicer bracelet and upgraded movement but this one has soul... 

PS this one is a Z serial bought new in 2008 and possibly one of the very last of this reference made.


----------



## Trihexagonal

gimmeheadroom said:


> I've always been interested in pocket watches. I bought a nice Ball from the late 1800s and a "jeweler" damaged it severely so it's in the drawer



No Jeweler around here had ever seen a Russian watch so I bought a watchmakers repair kit on ebay and taught myself to work on them. I've fixed some, have some to work on and a few in various stages of repair. 

Getting the second hand back on the post after you've worked on one the hardest thing to do and takes good eyesight and a steady hand.



gimmeheadroom said:


> Do these Russian watches keep good time?


The pocket watches seem to. If anything they will run a little fast. 

A good movement should start the second hand running as soon as you start winding. You may have to give some mechanical watches a gentle tap on the bony part of the outside of your wrist to start them up and doesn't mean it's not a good watch.


This is the oldest one I had, a Zim made in March 1949, with works shots to show the 15 Jewels marking and date with an article below telling about the watch, the history of them and the watch factories that should pique your interest anf give you a good startong point.












​
"
ZIM *ChK-6* (Russian _ЧК-6,_ "pocket watch, second hand at 6 o'clock") is an interesting watch, the first-born of cooperation between the USSR and the *LIP* company (France). The early pocket ZIM was an exact copy of the LIP — only the caseback slammed shut, but was not hinged, and the ring was flatter — not for a chatelaine (chain for a pocket watch), but for a rawhide strap.

Having studied photographs of watches and real pocket ZIMs, the following conclusions can be drawn. There are mainly the following ZIM ChK-6 *types of movements:*


gilt without identification marks, with a number, without a quarter and a year. It is generally accepted that such movements went to the ZIMs from LIP, and that they are pre-War;
gilt with the inscription "ЗИМ, 15 камней" (ZIM, 15 jewels), with a number, without quarter and year;
not gilt, with the inscription "ЗИМ, 15 камней" (ZIM, 15 jewels), with a number, no quarter and year;
the same with a quarter and a year.
 
*Dial* designs are of three types:


large second hand, large straight numbers, there is no number "six", inside there is a circle with a diameter of 25 mm, similar to LIP, the inscription "ЗИМ" (ZIM) in small letters. These watches, as a rule, contain movements of the first and second types;
the same, with the missing numbers 1, 3, 5, 6, 7, 9 and 11 (instead of them there are strokes), the inscription "ЗИМ" (ZIM) is made in specific italics. These watches contain movements of all 4 types;
a small second hand, the numbers are smaller, the number 6 is missing, there is a circle of about 32 mm inside, that is, the design of the dial is similar to the "thin Molnija" of the 2nd Watch Factory. The "ЗИМ" (ZIM) inscription is curved around a circle, underlined. As a rule, they have movements of the third type, and if the fourth, then the watches are dated from 1947 to 1950.
 
 The *glasses* on the watches are plexiglass or gutta-percha. Mineral glasses are rare. There is a theory that watches with a gilt movements (without marking — so that there were no conflicts with LIP in terms of intellectual property rights) and mineral glass were exported, around the mid-late 50s, their numbering was different from domestic supplies. This theory is supported by the fact that the integrity of such watches is better than that of pieces of the 40s — 50s."

https://russian.watch/brands/zim


----------



## capetownwatches

Another quick 'n' nasty desktop shot...
I need to change the strap for the X-71 bracelet now that Summer is here.


----------



## capetownwatches

Ultimate Beater..?


----------



## us.classic




----------



## ctrlm (Nov 3, 2022)

capetownwatches said:


> Ultimate Beater..?


Nice! I used to have this Breitling Transocean which I loved but it had one fatal flaw that I couldn't get over - the long lugs. And so it joined the list of departed:


----------



## ctrlm

us.classic said:


>


I like it on the bracelet


----------



## capetownwatches (Nov 4, 2022)

Ah, Hamilton! Every home should have one...
A perfect example of classic utility and high quality without excessive cost.
I love mine on a Hirsch crocograin strap.

PS: I regulated the watch when I got it about 4 years ago and the ETA 2824 movement still runs at +1 rain or shine.
I actually reach for this watch quite often so it's had some decent wrist time.
At 42mm it's clean and legible and easy for me to read at a glance.


----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic

ctrlm said:


> I like it on the bracelet


Yep...me too.


----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic




----------



## capetownwatches (Nov 10, 2022)

Close to the perfect dial?
Of course nothing is perfect but one just cannot stop looking at this one!


----------



## capetownwatches

capetownwatches said:


> Close to the perfect dial?
> Of course nothing is perfect but one just cannot stop looking at this one!


Darn! Had I waited a minute it would have been a perfect "10 to 2" shot!


----------



## snapandslide

capetownwatches said:


> Close to the perfect dial?
> Of course nothing is perfect but one just cannot stop looking at this one!


Can't go wrong with a Blancpain. Great quality watches. A bathyscaphe is on my radar once i clear out a few things!


----------



## jerick70

capetownwatches said:


> Close to the perfect dial?
> Of course nothing is perfect but one just cannot stop looking at this one!


Beautiful watch.  Love the Fifty Fathoms too.


----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic




----------



## RADI0HEAD

My daily/beater.


----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic

Hammy Swiss foot long​The Hamilton brand is special to me because my father was born in Pennsylvania 1896 and my mom in Switzerland 1922.


----------



## jerick70

us.classic said:


> Hammy Swiss foot long​The Hamilton brand is special to me because my father was born in Pennsylvania 1896 and my mom in Switzerland 1922.


Hamilton makes very nice watches for not a lot. I own the Xwind and love it.


----------



## us.classic




----------



## jerick70 (Nov 14, 2022)

FYI, I'm looking for a lower priced dive watch that I can fit into my rotation.  Anyone have a recommendation?  I don't want to wear an expensive watch because of all the on the sidewalk robberies as of late.  Right around a thousand dollars or so.  Would love to wear something really expensive, but those go in the safe until the crime insanity ends.

https://www.nytimes.com/2022/08/10/fashion/watches-thefts-london-los-angeles.html


----------



## us.classic

jerick70 said:


> FYI, I'm looking for a lower priced dive watch that I can fit into my rotation.  Anyone have a recommendation?  I don't want to wear an expensive watch because of all the on the sidewalk robberies as of late.  Right around a thousand dollars or so.  Would love to wear something really expensive, but those go in the safe until the crime insanity ends.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2022/08/10/fashion/watches-thefts-london-los-angeles.html


so many choices visit WUS forum and post your question there. Many great dive watches under $500 as well.


----------



## jerick70

us.classic said:


> so many choices visit WUS forum and post your question there. Many great dive watches under $500 as well.


The new Tissot Seastar 2000 Professional looks really interesting.  I had a Seastar 1000 at one time but it was way to blingy for me.  I like understated tool watches.


----------



## us.classic




----------



## us.classic




----------



## capetownwatches

jerick70 said:


> FYI, I'm looking for a lower priced dive watch that I can fit into my rotation.  Anyone have a recommendation?  I don't want to wear an expensive watch because of all the on the sidewalk robberies as of late.  Right around a thousand dollars or so.  Would love to wear something really expensive, but those go in the safe until the crime insanity ends.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2022/08/10/fashion/watches-thefts-london-los-angeles.html


Here's my favourite, if you can still find one.


----------



## us.classic (Nov 15, 2022)

jerick70 said:


> FYI, I'm looking for a lower priced dive watch that I can fit into my rotation.  Anyone have a recommendation?  I don't want to wear an expensive watch because of all the on the sidewalk robberies as of late.  Right around a thousand dollars or so.  Would love to wear something really expensive, but those go in the safe until the crime insanity ends.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2022/08/10/fashion/watches-thefts-london-los-angeles.html


https://longislandwatch.com/dive-watches/


----------



## capetownwatches




----------



## ctrlm

us.classic said:


>



I like the look of most of the Zelos watches, I've never owned one and never will as my buying days are over.


----------



## ctrlm

capetownwatches said:


>


Nice! I have three ML watches if you count the one they made for a cologne/cigar brand.

The brand is looked down on by watch snobs but they make a solid watch.


----------



## capetownwatches

ctrlm said:


> Nice! I have three ML watches if you count the one they made for a cologne/cigar brand.
> 
> The brand is looked down on by watch snobs but they make a solid watch.


The brand has been known to churn out a lot of dross, but their Masterpiece Collection watches are a different kettle of fish.
I mean, just look at this one! 
That dial just pops and the watch has a satisfying heft to it.
The case is extremely well finished and the ML 100 movement (Base Cal. Unitas 6497-1) likewise.

Perhaps another advantage for the collector is the fact that these are heavily discounted and lose a LOT of value on the secondary market.
At least in my part of the world they do - this one retailed for about 7000 EURO, I picked it up for around 1/4 of that LNIB.


----------



## capetownwatches

Here's a stock pic:


----------



## DaveStarWalker




----------



## ctrlm

My cologne & cigar branded diver made by Maurice Lacroix that I took a punt on at a a grey market internet site sale where it's already massively discounted price was discounted even more. I don't know who's bright idea it was to create and market a Davidoff "fashion brand" watch with an original price of over $3k but I hope they have found a career that better suits their talents 😉

So for around the actual purchase price of $500 this watch is easily the best in my collection around that price point. It's quirky, built like a tank, the bracelet is superb (apart from no micro adjustment), it sits perfectly on my wrist and is very well finished overall. It has a Soprod A10-2 movement that has kept within 4 to 5 seconds a day in the 2.5 years I've had it. In summer I actually prefer wearing this over my Tudor Black Bay, Zodiac Sea Wolf and Oris Aquis.

I was so enamoured when I received it that I was determined to find out which watch company actually made it. There was talk that Maurice Lacroix _might _have been the manufacturer so I sent them an email and asked the question. I received a prompt reply confirming that it was - from no less than the Managing Director of ML himself.

So anyway....I own a fashion brand watch and I like it, don't tell anyone 🤫


----------



## capetownwatches




----------



## capetownwatches




----------



## DaveStarWalker

Gorgeous.


----------



## capetownwatches

DaveStarWalker said:


> Gorgeous.


Thank you. 

It really is a beautifully proportioned dress watch and that dial...almost perfect.
Even the date can be forgiven, as it's in the correct place.

Longines owns re-editions.


----------



## us.classic




----------



## capetownwatches

Weekend watch par excellence!


----------



## magicspot




----------



## Trihexagonal (Nov 19, 2022)

A 1957 Pobeda (Victory) "Birthday Watch" (We were born the same year) made at the 1st Moscow Watch Factory. 
That's what the Cyrillic reads and only these watches have that marking at the bottom.












​


----------



## jerick70

I ended up getting the Tissot Seastar 2000 Professional.  Picked it up for half of the retail price.  Can't beat the build and features at this price.  Date, Automatic custom Swiss ebauche, He release valve, ISO 6425 certified, ceramic ring with relief set numbers, applied hour markers, exhibition back, 600 Meters water resistant, domed beveled sapphire crystal, Magnetic, and temperature resistant. The bracelet isn't the best but that can be replaced.


----------



## us.classic




----------



## jerick70

us.classic said:


>


Love the look of the Mondaine watches.  I can't wear them though because of the small size.  I like 42mm to about 47mm watches.  Some 42mm watches are to small, like the Squale 1521.  I was going to buy the Squale instead of the Tissot but it was to small for my liking.


----------



## us.classic

jerick70 said:


> Love the look of the Mondaine watches.  I can't wear them though because of the small size.  I like 42mm to about 47mm watches.  Some 42mm watches are to small, like the Squale 1521.  I was going to buy the Squale instead of the Tissot but it was to small for my liking.


This one seems to wear big. long lugs but the holes are drilled close to the case. I have 7.5 inch wrist and the stock strap is too big....





it runs out of holes so how many 9.5 inch wrists are in Switzerland?


----------



## jerick70

us.classic said:


> This one seems to wear big. long lugs but the holes are drilled close to the case. I have 7.5 inch wrist and the stock strap is too big....
> 
> 
> 
> it runs out of holes so how many 9.5 inch wrists are in Switzerland?


I'm talking about the case size.  I think smaller cases look funny on my wrist.  I purchased a 38mm Tissot dive watch when I first started wearing automatic watches and just can't seem to like the smaller size.

I guess I could fit a strap to a Mondaine wall clock and wear it.....LOL


----------



## us.classic

jerick70 said:


> I'm talking about the case size.  I think smaller cases look funny on my wrist.  I purchased a 38mm Tissot dive watch when I first started wearing automatic watches and just can't seem to like the smaller size.
> 
> I guess I could fit a strap to a Mondaine wall clock and wear it.....LOL


----------



## us.classic




----------



## capetownwatches

This old beater...


----------



## capetownwatches

Life is complicated sometimes...


----------



## us.classic

jerick70 said:


> Love the look of the Mondaine watches.  I can't wear them though because of the small size.  I like 42mm to about 47mm watches.  Some 42mm watches are to small, like the Squale 1521.  I was going to buy the Squale instead of the Tissot but it was to small for my liking.






https://mondaine.com/products/monda...uSbaIlX2eLGMtUG3ZVY7Cl7uT-Bxr-qQaAkEvEALw_wcB


----------



## jerick70

us.classic said:


> https://mondaine.com/products/monda...uSbaIlX2eLGMtUG3ZVY7Cl7uT-Bxr-qQaAkEvEALw_wcB


Nice!  It looks like they have a 43mm option too.


----------



## Scuba Devils

I've had my eye on this watch for almost 4 years, took a break from my IEM addiction and finally took the plunge. Love it, absolutely beautiful watch.


----------



## beowulf (Dec 2, 2022)

What. Been here for a while and somehow never noticed this thread. Watches. Lots of interesting stuff to look at, regardless of type and cost. I can browse this for hours.

One can get attached to any watch and after some time they become special, companions. 🤔
Here's my two most used friends... it's usually one or the other every day. I tried collecting but it's not for me. Just like the warm familiarity of the same thing on the wrist until it's time to move on due to any unforeseen occurrences.

.


----------



## SeaWo|f

It had been a number of years since I got really excited about a watch. When the B09 pistachio came out I really liked the design, but was just meh about the color. I actually used to really like green on watches, however with the flood of green over the last 2 years I've become jaded. I was looking at pictures of the Datora when I came across a picture of this limited edition; I couldn't be happier with it. The dial goes from blue-purple to red-black depending on light source and levels.


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Such a genuine beauty 😛🥰


----------



## capetownwatches (Dec 3, 2022)

SeaWo|f said:


> It had been a number of years since I got really excited about a watch. When the B09 pistachio came out I really liked the design, but was just meh about the color. I actually used to really like green on watches, however with the flood of green over the last 2 years I've become jaded. I was looking at pictures of the Datora when I came across a picture of this limited edition; I couldn't be happier with it. The dial goes from blue-purple to red-black depending on light source and levels.


Magnificent watch.
Nobody does a bold dress chronograph like Breitling.

Here's my Premier - one of my all-time favourites.
I could stare at this dial all day...


----------



## SeaWo|f

Breitling is a brand I didn't know much about, I got into watches in the late 00s, at that time they just weren't doing anything that interested me. I was and still remain hesitant to get into vintage, so even though watches like your premier are my style I don't know if I will ever travel that road. The service from the manager of the socal boutiques was superb. I was asking for a 250pc limited edition over a year after it launched so I honestly did not expect to get it. I may have gotten it because I called every boutique in the western USA. I was doing yard work when I saw a socal number calling me. It was a wonderful surprise. The new direction of the brand that started ~5 years ago has been amazing and I feel like they keep getting better. I could see myself with another Breitling in the future.


----------



## capetownwatches (Dec 5, 2022)

I seem to be in some sort of minority in absolutely adoring this watch.
Certainly IWC did not sell a ton of them (which suits me just fine).

It is definitely one of those watches that must be seen in the metal to fully appreciate.


----------



## jerick70

capetownwatches said:


> I seem to be in some sort of minority in absolutely adoring this watch.
> Certainly IWC did not sell a ton of them (which suits me just fine).
> 
> It is definitely one of those watches that must be seen in the metal to appreciate fully.


Gorgeous watch!  IWC is one of my favorite watch brands.  Really like the utilitarian feel with a splash of gold.


----------



## SeaWo|f

I like the shape of the indices a lot. White/silver dials in photos and video are hard. They all tend to appear the same, but then in person the subtle ness comes out.


----------



## jerick70 (Dec 5, 2022)

Replaced the factory bracelet on my Tissot.  This is a Staib 22mm Milanese bracelet.  It’s quite an upgrade.  So fluid and comfortable.


----------



## capetownwatches

Seems I'm on a white dial with gold indices binge...   

This is a beautifully put together dress chronograph, even at 43mm.
Fine for me at 6'2" 200lb and 7.5" wrist.

Alas my crappy photo does it no justice at all - the dial and hands are sharp and really pop.
And since I'm not a brand queen I care not a jot that it's a Frederique Constant either.
The quality is there, I got an eye-watering deal on it and I ain't selling.


----------



## capetownwatches (Dec 9, 2022)

Picked this up today. NOS from a dealer who didn't know what to do with it.

Didn't expect to like it that much but after a few hours on the wrist, it's really quite striking and supremely comfortable for our sweltering summer days.
Considering the whole JeanRichard saga I'm happy to have snagged a momento.

And when I say I stole it, think Timex money...


----------



## us.classic




----------



## capetownwatches




----------



## DaveStarWalker

Cocktail ? 🥰

One of the most elegant and affordable watch out there.


----------



## capetownwatches (Dec 19, 2022)

DaveStarWalker said:


> Cocktail ? 🥰
> 
> One of the most elegant and affordable watch out there.


This is the OG Cocktail Time Ref. SARB065 which I was lucky to grab in 2011, just after they became available in Japan.
Alas not so affordable any longer, IF you can find one for sale.

My poor photography skills don't show the delicate powder blue of the dial very well, but it's absolutely gorgeous.

Movement: 6R15
40mm stainless steel case, Hardlex crystal, 23 jewels, 50 hour power reserve, 21,600 bph, manual winding, hacking function.




[Photo not my own but posted to better show the dial]


----------



## Podster

Just had to stop by as I’ve had no less than three compliments on maybe the cheapest watch I own  You just never know what others might like!


----------



## phthora

Podster said:


> Just had to stop by as I’ve had no less than three compliments on maybe the cheapest watch I own  You just never know what others might like!



Cheap, perhaps, but Casio Edifice is a great line of watches. And that one in particular has just the right amount of zing with that orange bezel.


----------



## Podster (Dec 20, 2022)

Good point @phthora , I still find this one more desirable or just trick looking 








Not saying I don't have a Dream Casio, that Mr. G with the Gold and Red appointments is to die for


----------



## jerick70

Podster said:


> Good point @phthora , I still find this one more desirable or just trick looking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool watch on your wrist!  

I really like the look of the newer G-Shocks.  They aren't mechanical though.  I have this odd obsession with mechanical watches and can't bring myself to buy quartz watches.  _c’est la vie._


----------



## Podster

jerick70 said:


> Cool watch on your wrist!
> 
> I really like the look of the newer G-Shocks.  They aren't mechanical though.  I have this odd obsession with mechanical watches and can't bring myself to buy quartz watches.  _c’est la vie._


THX Jer  I’m flexible but prefer me mechanical myself but today I’m a Quartzer


----------



## capetownwatches (Dec 24, 2022)

Merry Christmas everyone!  

I hope none of you is badly affected by the terrible weather in North America.


----------



## Strat1117 (Dec 26, 2022)

Great thread, and wonderful pictures!  There is an art to photographing watches, which I have yet to master.  Anyway, here is a middling shot of my daily driver, fully charged.


----------



## Podster

Strat1117 said:


> Great thread, and wonderful pictures!  There is an art to photographing watches, which I have yet to master.  Anyway, here is a middling shot of my daily driver, fully charged.


Classy, love it. This be my dress watch


----------



## Podster

Going all Blingy today


----------



## jerick70

Podster said:


> Going all Blingy today


Cool watch.


----------



## Podster

jerick70 said:


> Cool watch.


THX, First watch I've had with any kind of jewel on it faux or real!


----------



## jerick70 (Dec 29, 2022)

Podster said:


> THX, First watch I've had with any kind of jewel on it faux or real!


I like it.  Something similar that I like with diamonds, is a wedding band with diamonds around the periphery:


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Podster said:


> Going all Blingy today


Jewels or diamonds with index are a good move.

"Blinky" but not too much.

Another watch with little diamonds (in th dial) I like a lot (not mine  ) :





Video :

https://www.facebook.com/Lassaussoi...bell-ross-br-s-diamond-eagle/491750174349458/




A real beauty, very "dandy".


----------



## joseph69

New arrival for me this morning, the 124060.
I owned the 114060 and traded it for the DSSD, but after 1yr or so the DSSD just became too thick for my liking and I regretted letting the 114060 go. This isn't going anywhere.


----------



## capetownwatches (Sunday at 9:49 AM)

Perfect weekend watch: titanium case is light and comfortable, SuperQuartz movement so I can take it out and just put it on.
Quick change date if necessary. Rubber strap could be softer but still perfectly serviceable in the heat of Summer.
Great for the beach.


----------



## us.classic




----------



## berger




----------



## Surf Monkey

Newest addition:


----------



## toodles1978

My three favourite things (4 if you include tea)


----------



## DaveStarWalker

Very fine indeed... _Charming _!


----------



## Surf Monkey

toodles1978 said:


> My three favourite things (4 if you include tea)



I have an Archimede Pilot XL Automatik. It’s from before they expanded into their current lineup including the awesome field watch line. They’re really good watches from a company that often gets overlooked.


----------



## toodles1978

Surf Monkey said:


> I have an Archimede Pilot XL Automatik. It’s from before they expanded into their current lineup including the awesome field watch line. They’re really good watches from a company that often gets overlooked.


It's a lil tank.. also subtle enough to wear anywhere. I was going to go for a sinn 556a (red second) but something about the archimede appealed more


----------



## capetownwatches (Tuesday at 1:06 PM)

Quick and dirty wrist shot on the run...
Every home should have an El Primero and I love this one.


----------



## jerick70

Surf Monkey said:


> Newest addition:


Pretty cool looking watch.  Seagull movements have really made mechanical watches affordable.

It looks like there's a Chinese ETA7750 clone that they use in there more expensive watches.

https://sugesswatch.com/collections...a-white-dial-steel-bezel-chronograph-su006day


----------



## jerick70

capetownwatches said:


> Quick and dirty wrist shot on the run...
> Every home should have an El Primero and I love this one.


That's beautiful.  Love Zenith.


----------



## Surf Monkey

jerick70 said:


> Pretty cool looking watch.  Seagull movements have really made mechanical watches affordable.
> 
> It looks like there's a Chinese ETA7750 clone that they use in there more expensive watches.
> 
> https://sugesswatch.com/collections...a-white-dial-steel-bezel-chronograph-su006day



It’s very attractive, especially on the strap I got for it. Interesting that Sea-Gull is making a 7750 clone. I hadn’t spotted that before.


----------



## capetownwatches (Tuesday at 2:32 PM)

jerick70 said:


> That's beautiful.  Love Zenith.


Awesome legibility and great lume - surely the most important features of a "Pilot" watch?
Extremely comfortable - sits nice and flat on the wrist.
Perfect proportions in fact.
And of course THAT movement...so smooth you can play with the pushers all day.
After a quick regulation it is VERY accurate long term as well.


----------



## jerick70

capetownwatches said:


> Awesome legibility and great lume - surely the most important features of a "Pilot" watch?
> Extremely comfortable - sits nice and flat on the wrist.
> Perfect proportions in fact.
> And of course THAT movement...so smooth you can play with the pushers all day.
> After a quick regulation it is VERY accurate long term as well.


What's the case size on the one you're wearing?


----------



## capetownwatches (Tuesday at 2:43 PM)

jerick70 said:


> What's the case size on the one you're wearing?


42mm


----------



## ScornDefeat




----------



## jerick70

capetownwatches said:


> 42mm


It looks like a big 42mm too.  I'm going to have to look at one of these.


----------



## ctrlm

capetownwatches said:


> Every home should have an El Primero and I love this one.



I used to have this one. It was fun to watch that chronograph hand race around the dial at breakneck speed but in the end it had the same flaw as my Breitling Transocean Day/Date.......the lugs were just too long for my comfort. The legibility also wasn't great in certain situations:


----------



## jerick70

ctrlm said:


> I used to have this one. It was fun to watch that chronograph hand race around the dial at breakneck speed but in the end it had the same flaw as my Breitling Transocean Day/Date.......the lugs were just too long for my comfort. The legibility also wasn't great in certain situations:


That Crono looks superb.  How thick is it?


----------



## ctrlm

jerick70 said:


> That Crono looks superb.  How thick is it?


It was 12.9mm. The thickness was fine and nowhere near as thick as a lot of the ETA/Valjou 7750 based chronos around.

Don't be fooled by pictures, the silver dial and polished surfaces everywhere on this particular model made it look great indoors and overly blingy and hard to read in sunlight......at least for me. I much prefer good ol' matt white, black or dark blue dials for potential chrono purchases these days.


----------

